# EXCUSE ME?!..The OFFICIAL Bernie Sanders For President 2016 Thread



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2015)

a safe place for like minded individuals (or politically bi-curious), where you are encouraged (and as free as RIU TOS will let you) to speak your mind..right, left or anywhere in-between..

the subject matter is BERNIE SANDERS.

one troll post out is acceptable however you will be expected to reel yourself back in.

example: troll 'a' post..then troll 'b' post..that's considered one troll post out for both trolls..you must then return to the subject matter before making another troll post.

if you abhor the fact that this person will be our president and really have issue..no need to torture yourself..place me on 'ignore' and all your problems will disappear magically..really


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2015)

sanderswarren2016!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

Ms Warren has made it clear that she feels her best place is right where she is. I'm not here to disagree.

Sanders understands what is at stake in this country, while fully half of the political spectrum- the 'wrong' half- are so bamboozled by bullshit or greed that they'll vote for chief lemming and follow them right of the cliff.

Don't believe me? I just summarized the Bush 43 administration pretty well, didn't I?

THIS is why a non republican got the most retweets (retwits?) on a republican debate night.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2015)

done, done and done!!!..paradigm shifted!..check THIS!..obama is NOW calling BERNIE not HILLBILL to rally constituent support:

http://www.nytimes.com/politics/first-draft/2015/08/07/bernie-sanders-appears-to-give-schumer-obama-answers-they-want/

*Bernie Sanders, After Call From Obama, Announces Support for Iran Deal*

obama literally handed the presidential baton over to sanders.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Ms Warren has made it clear that she feels her best place is right where she is. I'm not here to disagree.
> 
> Sanders understands what is at stake in this country, while fully half of the political spectrum- the 'wrong' half- are so bamboozled by bullshit or greed that they'll vote for chief lemming and follow them right of the cliff.
> 
> ...


elizabeth stated she would NOT run for president. nothing more.

my prediction is: a sanders/warren ticket..how about a gentlemen's bet?

regarding the GOP debate?..i'm halfway through..will finish it today..it was too delish..i had to keep replaying 'certain' altercations


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

Elizabeth Warren is far too intelligent to make the Biden Mistake. She knows she'd lose a great deal of influence and credibility if she was to be a vice president, so my gentleman's bet is that she will politely but firmly refuse the offer (we know it will be made) so she can continue the work she's already started.

If she decides to run in 2020 or after, she has my vote.

I used to say that Hillary had my vote, but that was before she came out as a tepid apologist for abusive corporate power. I rather doubt Ms Warren will echo that position.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2015)

we are now too connected through social media to have the 'wool pulled over our eyes' any longer..it matters not that CNN, MSNBC, FOX or any other oligarchial media will not report on bernie..


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> done, done and done!!!..paradigm shifted!..check THIS!..obama is NOW calling BERNIE not HILLBILL to rally constituent support:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/politics/first-draft/2015/08/07/bernie-sanders-appears-to-give-schumer-obama-answers-they-want/
> 
> ...


Former SecState knows a snub when she sees one. This is finally getting interesting!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> we are now too connected through social media to have the 'wool pulled over our eyes' any longer..it matters not that CNN, MSNBC, FOX or any other oligarchial media will not report on bernie..


I fervently hope you are correct- but having lived in small town America, I do not share your optimism that technology can overcome political ignorance in this country.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Elizabeth Warren is far too intelligent to make the Biden Mistake. She knows she'd lose a great deal of influence and credibility if she was to be a vice president, so my gentleman's bet is that she will politely but firmly refuse the offer (we know it will be made) so she can continue the work she's already started.
> 
> If she decides to run in 2020 or after, she has my vote.
> 
> I used to say that Hillary had my vote, but that was before she came out as a tepid apologist for abusive corporate power. I rather doubt Ms Warren will echo that position.


my prediction which is way more advantageous strategy:

sanders/warren 2016, 2020

warren/? 2024, 2028


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I fervently hope you are correct- but having lived in small town America, I do not share your optimism that technology can overcome political ignorance in this country.


how can you say that?

we've never had it like this..

we are in the dawn of a new age..

think about it.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> how can you say that?
> 
> we've never had it like this..
> 
> ...


I can say that because I live in Colorado and watched a serious effort by republican officials to bundle up a bunch of conservative eastern Colorado counties and secede from the rest of the state! Some of them even got re-elected!


----------



## desert dude (Aug 8, 2015)

It is too early to make predictions about who will win in 2016. It is easier to predict who will not win.

Hillary will not win. She is a horrible human being and the American public is waking up to that fact.

I don't think Sanders can win, though I am less confidant of that than I am about my Hillary prediction. I just don't think an avowed socialist can win in the US, and besides that he is old. Really old.

I think Carly Fiorrina would make a good VP candidate on the R side. I don't know who would make a good P candidate. I like Rand Paul philosophically, but he has little chance.

I would like to see Gary Johnson as president, but that is a pipe dream.


----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 8, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> we are now too connected through social media to have the 'wool pulled over our eyes' any longer..it matters not that CNN, MSNBC, FOX or any other oligarchial media will not report on bernie..


Why do you think the networks aren't reporting on Bernie?


----------



## sheskunk (Aug 8, 2015)

REPORTED AS SPAM.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Why do you think the networks aren't reporting on Bernie?


They're terrified he'll steal the spotlight from The Anointed Clinton. It's despicable that the democratic party is every bit as corrupt as the republicans.


----------



## nitro harley (Aug 8, 2015)

desert dude said:


> It is too early to make predictions about who will win in 2016. It is easier to predict who will not win.
> 
> Hillary will not win. She is a horrible human being and the American public is waking up to that fact.
> 
> ...


I just found Gary Johnson working a scam penny stock with a bunch of liars and scammers I have been watching for years. here is a link.

http://investorshub.advfn.com/Medican-Enterprises-Inc-MDCN-8287/


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

sheskunk said:


> REPORTED AS SPAM.


Please put the can of Hawaii's official state food back where you found it.


----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 8, 2015)

Would you say that the following is a true representation of Sanders' economic plan?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Would you say that the following is a true representation of Sanders' economic plan?
> 
> View attachment 3475386


I'm not the resident expert but that looks about right to me.


----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 8, 2015)

Oh look, another Bernie Sandwich thread...


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Oh look, another Bernie Sandwich thread...


Beats the republican knuckle sandwich we've been getting.


----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Beats the republican knuckle sandwich we've been getting.


Not really, once it becomes Hillary Clinton vs Pub booshdag, I might actually just root for the pub to hasten the revolution.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Not really, once it becomes Hillary Clinton vs Pub booshdag, I might actually just root for the pub to hasten the revolution.


Having seen the face of revolution up close and personal, I'm not interested in hastening it.

I may be naive, but I believe in the ability of the American people to solve their problems without resorting to wholesale slaughter.


----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Having seen the face of revolution up close and personal, I'm not interested in hastening it.
> 
> I may be naive, but I believe in the ability of the American people to solve their problems without resorting to wholesale slaughter.


Wholesale slaughter is not revolution. Sounds more like status quo than revolution.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I can say that because I live in Colorado and watched a serious effort by republican officials to bundle up a bunch of conservative eastern Colorado counties and secede from the rest of the state! Some of them even got re-elected!


precisely, and how far did it get them (in a 'local' GOP stronghold)?..


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Wholesale slaughter is not revolution. Sounds more like status quo than revolution.


Then you haven't seen one up close.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> precisely, and how far did it get them (in a 'local' GOP stronghold)?..


It got several of them laughed out of office like Ken Buck, the right wing Schmuck.


----------



## althor (Aug 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Elizabeth Warren is far too intelligent to make the Biden Mistake. She knows she'd lose a great deal of influence and credibility if she was to be a vice president, so my gentleman's bet is that she will politely but firmly refuse the offer (we know it will be made) so she can continue the work she's already started.
> 
> If she decides to run in 2020 or after, she has my vote.
> 
> I used to say that Hillary had my vote, but that was before she came out as a tepid apologist for abusive corporate power. I rather doubt Ms Warren will echo that position.


 I have always considered Hillary to be the epitome of everything wrong with politicians. 
I am still firm at none of the above.


----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Then you haven't seen one up close.


I have seen regime change up close. That's not revolution.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> I have seen regime change up close. That's not revolution.


I'm not sure if that's a distinction without a difference.

I don't want a bloodbath, I want people to face up to and solve the problems this country faces.

Like I said, I am perfectly willing to concede that my position may be overly optimistic.


----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not sure if that's a distinction without a difference.
> 
> I don't want a bloodbath, I want people to face up to and solve the problems this country faces.
> 
> Like I said, I am perfectly willing to concede that my position may be overly optimistic.


I think it is overly optimistic, and while I do think I understand your position, my argument differs from yours semantically. I'm saying that you and I define revolution differently. I'm not longing for a bloodbath.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> I have seen regime change up close. That's not revolution.


take another look there AC..while you blinked

you're a smart man..what just happened here?..i so wish i could be a fly on the wall at hillbill's house today..

http://www.nytimes.com/politics/first-draft/2015/08/07/bernie-sanders-appears-to-give-schumer-obama-answers-they-want/

*Bernie Sanders, After Call From Obama, Announces Support for Iran Deal*
obama officially unannointed hillbill and it's BERNIE FTW now recognized as the leader of DEMOCRATIC party..um, WHOOPS!!


----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 8, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> take another look there AC..while you blinked
> 
> you're a smart man..what just happened here?..i so wish i could be a fly on the wall at hillbill's house today..
> 
> ...


You seem to think I give a fuck about the fact that Bernie Sandwich says cool things. Get your Hillary rhetoric ready for when he endorses her.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> You seem to think I give a fuck about the fact that Bernie Sandwich *says cool things*. Get your Hillary rhetoric ready for when he endorses her.


um, yeaaaaaaaaaah

obama called..to ask bernie..if he would please..rally 'We The People'..on his deal?


----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 8, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> um, yeaaaaaaaaaah
> 
> obama called..to ask bernie..if he would please..?


/pats sky's head

such a sweetheart...


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> /pats sky's head
> 
> such a sweetheart...



you betchya!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2015)

hillbill is a good moderate republican now.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> you betchya! View attachment 3475427


A lot of people are betting that Sanders is just another politician. He isn't. He's been unafraid to stand his ground on positions for decades, even when it meant he had to run as an independent.

I do understand why people get confused about him, though. After all, in American politics, ethics is considered a liability.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> hillbill is a good moderate republican now.


Sad but true, and why she's losing right now. I won't vote for yet another fucking sellout.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Sad but true, and why she's losing right now. I won't vote for yet another fucking sellout.


it's gonna take some work from us..involvement, but the reward will be plentiful.


----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 8, 2015)

I read an article a few days ago that said Sanders is going nowhere with the black vote. He scores well among young people, but has very little support from the black community.

Is this true at the present Sky?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> I read an article a few days ago that said Sanders is going nowhere with the black vote. He scores well among young people, but has very little support from the black community.
> 
> Is this true at the present Sky?


this changed yesterday, when obama called him and asked for advice.

you will now see the obama administration more and more recognize sanders as the leader the people will follow and he made the first move towards this yesterday.

does jesus still love you, if you don't believe?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> I read an article a few days ago that said Sanders is going nowhere with the black vote. He scores well among young people, but has very little support from the black community.
> 
> Is this true at the present Sky?


He's doing fine with other minorities in the country, however.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> He's doing fine with other minorities in the country, however.


he sure as hell is..

maybe you can answer since TB hasn't:

from everything you know about religion, does jesus still love you, if you don't believe?


----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 8, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> does jesus still love you, if you don't believe?


Yes.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> he sure as hell is..
> 
> maybe you can answer since TB hasn't:
> 
> from everything you know about religion, does jesus still love you, if you don't believe?


I'm not Christian. He's over there --->


----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 8, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> this changed yesterday, when obama called him and asked for advice.
> 
> you will now see the obama administration more and more recognize sanders as the leader the people will follow and he made the first move towards this yesterday.
> 
> does jesus still love you, if you don't believe?


So do you think Obama has a plan of some sort to help Sanders over Clinton?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Aug 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Beats the republican knuckle sandwich we've been getting.


The democrats have been in power for over 6 years. You better check to see who is actually knuckling your sandwich!!


----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not Christian. He's over there --->


Yes, but Jesus is <--- as well as --->


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> The democrats have been in power for over 6 years. You better check to see who is actually knuckling your sandwich!!


I've been keeping close tabs. It's definitely the repubs.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Yes, but Jesus is <--- as well as --->


I respect your religion exactly as much as you respect my right not to be evangelized to about it.


----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I respect your religion exactly as much as you respect my right not to be evangelized to about it.


What I'd really like is to respect is your sense of humor, since I meant that post as a joke.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Aug 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I respect your religion exactly as much as you respect my right not to be evangelized to about it.



I had a baptist show up at my house the other day selling Jesus. I just walked away. It isnt that hard.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> What I'd really like is to respect is your sense of humor, since I meant that post as a joke.


I missed it- but I'm good with intent here, lol


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> So do you think Obama has a plan of some sort to help Sanders over Clinton?


I'd like to hear the response to this, as well.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2015)

Bernie will throw his support to Hillary in the end, she has a bigger 'Brand'....


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Yes.


thank you for your answer.

you're right; he does..and the southern baptist most of all believes in this..they are not quite like the 'puritanical' christians of catholics, protestants so fire and brimstone if you don't believe what they do. the black southern baptist will speak of their god but will NEVER turn you out (or on you) because you don't believe. it's part of the faith in which they carry..because to turn you out would go completely against their faith.

yesterday, obama laid the groundwork for the above to commence.

they will accept bernie in time to come.

you wait and see


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Bernie will throw his support to Hillary in the end, she has a bigger 'Brand'....


Mr. Obama's brand wasn't as well known as Mrs Clinton's was, some 8 years ago...


----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 8, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> thank you for your answer.
> 
> you're right; he does..and the southern baptist most of all believes in this..they are not quite like the 'puritanical' christians of catholics, protestants so fire and brimstone if you don't believe what they do. the southern baptist will speak of their god but will NEVER turn you out (or on you) because you don't believe. it's part of the faith in which they carry..because to turn you out would go completely against their faith.
> 
> ...


OK, I'll be watching.

Just plz keep your finger off that scatter-gun trigger...


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> OK, I'll be watching.
> 
> Just plz keep your finger off that scatter-gun trigger...


but doesn't that make sense? i already gave you warren as VP..i can't give it all to you can i?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Mr. Obama's brand wasn't as well known as Mrs Clinton's was, some 8 years ago...


he's black.....


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> he's black.....


What did that have to do with it?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> What did that have to do with it?


Don't be naïve, you think if Barack was white, he would have gotten the nomination?....


----------



## althor (Aug 8, 2015)

Why did Blacklivesmatter activists shut down Bernie? Is he a racist?


----------



## althor (Aug 8, 2015)

A Black Lives Matter activist told the booing crowd they proved they're "white supremacist liberals."


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2015)

althor said:


> A Black Lives Matter activist told the booing crowd they proved they're "white supremacist liberals."


excuse me?! citation, please?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Don't be naïve, you think if Barack was white, he would have gotten the nomination?....


he won the 10 whitest states in the union on his way to getting nominated.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2015)

since a question was raised today by our own @TBoneJack (whom i owe all my inspiration to) about 'whether the black community would support an atheist candidate like bernie sanders?'

so i talk spoke to a random black couple (gen x - educated) this afternoon, my town, florida in the us of a.

i asked if:

they knew who bernie sanders was
ever heard of the nordic model
where do you source your news and how often.

I received some very surprising answers.


----------



## althor (Aug 8, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> since a question was raised today by our own @TBoneJack (whom i owe all my inspiration to) about 'whether the black community would support an atheist candidate like bernie sanders?'
> 
> so i talk spoke to a random black couple (gen x - educated) this afternoon, my town, florida in the us of a.
> 
> ...


 If he is the democratic candidate, he will get the vote of the black community.


----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 8, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> since a question was raised today by our own @TBoneJack (whom i owe all my inspiration to) about 'whether the black community would support an atheist candidate like bernie sanders?'
> 
> so i talk spoke to a random black couple (gen x - educated) this afternoon, my town, florida in the us of a.
> 
> ...


Like what answers? Don't tease us...come across with it.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Aug 8, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Like what answers? Don't tease us...come across with it.


Because you are just dying to know what one random black couple thinks?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2015)

althor said:


> If he is the democratic candidate, he will get the vote of the black community.


well there was some concern that they might not vote for bernie because he's atheist.

see? no worries, you can sleep safe tonight @TBoneJack..althor says so!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> he won the 10 whitest states in the union on his way to getting nominated.


so you really believe that if Barack was a white boy from Kenya he still would have gotten nominated?...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> so you really believe that if Barack was a white boy from Kenya he still would have gotten nominated?...


kenya?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> kenya?


ur sorry Hawaii?...


----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 8, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Because you are just dying to know what one random black couple thinks?


Well, yeah, since Sky was kinda secretive about it.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

althor said:


> If he is the democratic candidate, he will get the vote of the black community.


 This is bigoted bullshit.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


> so you really believe that if Barack was a white boy from Kenya he still would have gotten nominated?...


Well no, because to be president he has to be born on American soil. You know, like Ted Cruz. Sorta.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Well no, because to be president he has to be born on American soil. You know, like Ted Cruz. Sorta.


Oh....ok


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 9, 2015)

I like Sanders so far.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 9, 2015)

The fanaticism will make the fall so much sweeter...

Bernie 2016 (...total votes)


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 9, 2015)

He is a singer too


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 9, 2015)

althor said:


> Why did Blacklivesmatter activists shut down Bernie? Is he a racist?


Of course. He isnt black


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 9, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not sure if that's a distinction without a difference.
> 
> I don't want a bloodbath, I want people to face up to and solve the problems this country faces.
> 
> Like I said, I am perfectly willing to concede that my position may be overly optimistic.


I dont know what to play while reading this , Imagine or strawberry fields


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 9, 2015)

PsicloneX said:


> I dont know what to play while reading this , Imagine or strawberry fields


How about New Millennium Cyanide Christ?


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 9, 2015)

No , not that ,not ever .


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 9, 2015)

PsicloneX said:


> No , not that ,not ever .


Oh...how about something more obscure?
_*English Leather Cologne*_


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 9, 2015)

I think a loop of Berni getting his microphone snatched set to Infected Mushroom .


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 9, 2015)

doublejj said:


> he's black.....


Genetically speaking he's an indica / sativa mix and should flower in 9 1/2 weeks. He'll smell good and have nice bag appeal, but offer a very disappointing high. Please do, carry on though.


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Aug 9, 2015)

PsicloneX said:


> Of course. He isnt black


Or maybe they're sick of being pandered to for votes, and want to be in control of their own destiny. Like any free person would want. Most of the bullshit government assistant was pushed on them by do-gooding white people, who have no idea about black people.


----------



## althor (Aug 9, 2015)

ASCIIGHOST said:


> Or maybe they're sick of being pandered to for votes, and want to be in control of their own destiny. Like any free person would want. Most of the bullshit government assistant was pushed on them by do-gooding white people, who have no idea about black people.


 Yep I have said my whole life that there is no more racist action than the "we have to give it to them because they cant get it for themselves" attitude. Basically you are saying a certain people are incapable of taking care of themselves. That is as racist as it gets.


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Aug 9, 2015)

althor said:


> Yep I have said my whole life that there is no more racist action than the "we have to give it to them because they cant get it for themselves" attitude. Basically you are saying a certain people are incapable of taking care of themselves. That is as racist as it gets.


People will call Thomas Sowell an "uncle tom" because they have this notion that all people of a certain color should act a certain way......hmmm....whats that called?.....oh yeah, racist.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 9, 2015)

althor said:


> Yep I have said my whole life that there is no more racist action than the "we have to give it to them because they cant get it for themselves" attitude. Basically you are saying a certain people are incapable of taking care of themselves. That is as racist as it gets.


Oh really? I take it ma and pa, didn't expose you to the real world as a kid? I can't blame your ignorance on you. You are a product of a failed up bringing.


----------



## althor (Aug 9, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Oh really? I take it ma and pa, didn't expose you to the real world as a kid? I can't blame your ignorance on you. You are a product of a failed up bringing.


 You don't even make sense.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 9, 2015)

Of course I don't, you're not used to the truth. You've been lied to your whole life by MA and Pa.


----------



## althor (Aug 9, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Of course I don't, you're not used to the truth. You've been lied to your whole life by MA and Pa.


 Ok, then explain it? What does it mean that I have never been in the real world?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 9, 2015)

althor said:


> Basically you are saying a certain people are incapable of taking care of themselves. That is as racist as it gets.


The above comment is something only a delusional hermit would say.


----------



## althor (Aug 9, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> The above comment is something only a delusional hermit would say.


 So in other words you have NO idea what you are talking about. Got it.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 9, 2015)

althor said:


> So in other words you have NO idea what you are talking about. Got it.


If you say so. Tell Ma and Pa, I said HIGH, I am.


----------



## althor (Aug 9, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> If you say so. Tell Ma and Pa, I said HIGH, I am.


 Yes, it is very easy to see you are HIGH and clueless.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 9, 2015)

althor said:


> Yes, it is very easy to see you are HIGH and clueless.


Lol, guilty as charged on the High comment. The clueless comment... that's subjective.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2015)

doublejj said:


> so you really believe that if Barack was a white boy from Kenya he still would have gotten nominated?...


bucky was pointing out that he was/is popular amongst white electorate.

observation: we are to the point of where race/religion only matters to certain electorate in this country.

does anyone remember my parable about emergency oral surgery?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> The fanaticism will make the fall so much sweeter...
> 
> Bernie 2016 (...total votes)


where you been leprechaun?..i was worried someone got me lucky charms

missed you..glad you're back


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2015)

PsicloneX said:


> He is a singer too


post of the day..+rep


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2015)

PsicloneX said:


> I dont know what to play while reading this , Imagine or strawberry fields


easy


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> Genetically speaking he's an indica / sativa mix and should flower in 9 1/2 weeks. He'll smell good and have nice bag appeal, but offer a very disappointing high. Please do, carry on though.


but if you would have let him go past 9 1/2 weeks, he would have been fire

game over, thanks for playing

<hits the pinball machine with her hip; pops an extra free game>


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 9, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> post of the day..+rep


lol


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> lol


i'm going to light the spark today..the black couple i spoke to would like more information to be 'just like canada?..hell yeah!!"

they asked me to email them so they can 'pass it on to their friends'..

just remember this chain email started in south florida and will sweep through all communities of diversity across the country..


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2015)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/peter-dreier/bernies-burlington-what-k_b_7510704.html

best thing for this country i dont give a fuck what anyone says anymore lol. I'll tell ya what kind of mayor he was..........piss off the good ole boys and smoke right alongside his neighbors, wonderful man in and out of office. I have met him, conversed with him MANY times since 1982', several of these occaisions were at the bread and puppet festival in glover vermont before it got ruined by drunk farmboys hitting lil stoner kids and killing them. I can't wait to see him elected. I can honestly say in the last 15 years he is the first time i'll go vote and not worry about what ive done!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> If you say so. Tell Ma and Pa, I said HIGH, I am.


Dude, your mesing with folks that have chewed up and spit out 10 times better trolls than you. ........just sayin'


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 9, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Dude, your mesing with folks that have chewed up and spit out 10 times better trolls than you. ........just sayin'


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/peter-dreier/bernies-burlington-what-k_b_7510704.html
> 
> best thing for this country i dont give a fuck what anyone says anymore lol. I'll tell ya what kind of mayor he was..........piss off the good ole boys and smoke right alongside his neighbors, wonderful man in and out of office. I have met him, conversed with him MANY times since 1982', several of these occaisions were at the bread and puppet festival in glover vermont before it got ruined by drunk farmboys hitting lil stoner kids and killing them. I can't wait to see him elected. I can honestly say in the last 15 years he is the first time i'll go vote and not worry about what ive done! View attachment 3475795


i'm composing a chain email..would you be interested in forwarding to your friends/family? you'll receive nothing from me other than the template..no spam will be sent otherwise.

i can PM it to you (and anyone else) if you are interested.

<3


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2015)

fair enough ^^^^ feed on! homebouiiiiiii


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Dude, your mesing with folks that have chewed up and spit out 10 times better trolls than you. ........just sayin'


well, bucky does need someone to play with when he gets up.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> i'm composing a chain email..would you be interested in forwarding to your friends/family? you'll receive nothing from me other than the template..no spam will be sent otherwise.
> 
> i can PM it to you (and anyone else) if you are interested.
> 
> <3


Honestly think he is gonna slam em dude! I walk by his burlington office daily! My dog likes the smell of his steps.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 9, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> well, bucky does need someone to play with when he gets up.


My! my! This is not like you Shoe. To cast stones and and falsely accuse me of someone I am clearly not, sounds a little hypocritical, does it not?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 9, 2015)

ASCIIGHOST said:


> Or maybe they're sick of being pandered to for votes, and want to be in control of their own destiny. Like any free person would want. Most of the bullshit government assistant was pushed on them by do-gooding white people, who have no idea about black people.


I don't agree with your positions very much, but this is an exception. Very well said.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> My! my! This is not like you Shoe. To cast stones and and falsely accuse me of someone I am clearly not, sounds a little hypocritical, does it not?


and how would you know, sock puppet?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 9, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> i'm composing a chain email..would you be interested in forwarding to your friends/family? you'll receive nothing from me other than the template..no spam will be sent otherwise.
> 
> i can PM it to you (and anyone else) if you are interested.
> 
> <3


Hit me!


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 9, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> and how would you know, sock puppet?


Oh shit! Detective shoe has cracked another case. Nothing gets past you, other than logic at times.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Hit me!


will do! it has to be just right..10 seconds is all you get for the 'pitch'..to hold a prospects attention.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Oh shit! Detective shoe has cracked another case. Nothing gets past you, other than logic at times.


..says the RIU member posing as sock puppet.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 9, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> ..says the RIU member posing as sock puppet.


You are foolish to presume I have more than one account and am afraid to speak my mind. I clearly speak my mind on a daily basis. If my stance on topics oppose yours, DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2015)

'When you're thinking about who is out here doing it big, then you're thinking about us.'

pretty full of yourself..doing 'it' big? what's 'it'?

pics or it didn't happen..


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 9, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> 'When you're thinking about who is out here doing it big, then you're thinking about us.'
> 
> pretty full of yourself..doing 'it' big? what's 'it'?
> 
> pics or it didn't happen..


Destroyed on one topic, frantically changes the subject. Listen detective shoe, I do not speak on what I do. If my comments offend you, as previously stated, "DEAL WITH IT". After all, you are a detective, Mr. Shoe.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> You are foolish to presume I have more than one account and am afraid to speak my mind. I clearly speak my mind on a daily basis. If my stance on topics oppose yours, DEAL WITH IT!


You graduate from getting stoned and getting on the bus in school trolling the short bus kids to getting stoned, coming online and finding folks to fuck with smacks of a very sad life......this buds for you brah.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 9, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> You graduate from getting stoned and getting on the bus in school trolling the short bus kids to getting stoned, coming online and finding folks to fuck with smacks of a very sad life......this buds for you brah.
> 
> View attachment 3475818


Thank you, and what a mighty fine bud it is.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Destroyed on one topic, frantically changes the subject. Listen detective shoe, I do not speak on what I do. If my comments offend you, as previously stated, "DEAL WITH IT". After all, you are a detective, Mr. Shoe.


'destroyed' in your mind maybe..and just who are you, again?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 9, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> 'destroyed' in your mind maybe..and just who are you, again?


I am someone who easily gets under your skin, detective Shoe.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I am someone who easily gets under your skin, detective Shoe.


not at all..you a refreshing challenge, so far the summer has disappointed us with sock populace..not our usual 'band' of puppets to be sure..i knew it the moment you signed on back in june coming right to RIU political..how do you rats and snitches find us?

schools back on the 24th..did mom get your no. 2 pencils for you yet?..tell me, is it very dark in your mom's basement?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 9, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> not at all..you a refreshing challenge, so far the summer has disappointed us with sock populace..not our usual 'band' of puppets to be sure..i knew it the moment you signed on back in june coming right to RIU political..how do you rats and snitches find us?


Rats and snitches? Not sure what your problem is my man, but those are two words you shouldn't throw around lightly. You started on me, out of the blue. Is it my fault politics and current events interest me? Should I have stayed in the newbie thread until I got your approval to venture off into more advanced threads, like yours for example?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 9, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> will do! it has to be just right..10 seconds is all you get for the 'pitch'..to hold a prospects attention.


I'm a born salesman.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 9, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Destroyed on one topic, frantically changes the subject. Listen detective shoe, I do not speak on what I do. If my comments offend you, as previously stated, "DEAL WITH IT". After all, you are a detective, Mr. Shoe.


You're no detective. That's Ms Shoe...


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 9, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> You're no detective. That's Ms Shoe...



Humble and lovable,...ooh ah ooh, ah ooh ,ah oooh, ...when criminals in this world appear, and break the laws that they should fear and frighten all who see and hear the cry goes up both far and near for...........


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Rats and snitches? Not sure what your problem is my man, but those are two words you shouldn't throw around lightly. You started on me, out of the blue. Is it my fault politics and current events interest me? Should I have stayed in the newbie thread until I got your approval to venture off into more advanced threads, like yours for example?


here, you need one of these:







rat, snitch..ohhhhhhhhhhh @UncleBuck


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 9, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Humble and lovable,...ooh ah ooh, ah ooh ,ah oooh, ...when criminals in this world appear, and break the laws that they should fear and frighten all who see and hear the cry goes up both far and near for...........



.....underwear, underwear,...green or white one`s skinny tight one`s, blue or red one`s stained or long one`s ....underwear........


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Humble and lovable,...ooh ah ooh, ah ooh ,ah oooh, ...when criminals in this world appear, and break the laws that they should fear and frighten all who see and hear the cry goes up both far and near for...........


polly purebred was pretty dumb though..for a purebreed.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 9, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> polly purebred was pretty dumb though..for a purebreed.


I always thought that 'Polly Purebred' was a thinly veiled racist reference. I still don't support Underdog cartoons for that reason.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 9, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> polly purebred was pretty dumb though..for a purebreed.



but she liked it in the can......doggy style that is


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I always thought that 'Polly Purebred' was a thinly veiled racist reference. I still don't support Underdog cartoons for that reason.


actually, even though i was politically active at the age of 8, i didn't get it until i was searching for a pic..guess most kids don't think about.

i never felt any racial anything, until my father at age 14.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> but she liked it in the can......doggy style that is


what wrong with just 'in the can'?


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 9, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> what wrong with just 'in the can'?


Especially with Morning Breath.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 9, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Especially with Morning Breath.


Oh, snap! About fell outta my chair laughing!


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 9, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> here, you need one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao! If you say so, Detective Shoe. Nice to know I get under your skin.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Lmao! If you say so, Detective Shoe. Nice to know I get under your skin.


i find rather funny you think i do..so much so, you posted the same post over..RATtle your cage did i?

no matter..rat buster will be along, soon.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 9, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> i find rather funny you think i do..so much so, you posted the same post over..RATtle your cage did i?
> 
> no matter..rat buster will be along, soon.


You're grammar on this post, shows, without a doubt, that I rattled you. I'm sorry.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 9, 2015)

Teardrop... It's funny how the very people who yell out "snitch and rat" are the very people hitting the report button. You just proved what a rat you are. We both know that. Women (shakes his head).


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 9, 2015)

What's the matter Detective Shoe? Did I force you to flee and ask for assistance through the mods? Lol, You amuse me, tough gal.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 9, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> where you been leprechaun?..i was worried someone got me lucky charms
> 
> missed you..glad you're back


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Aug 9, 2015)

althor said:


> So in other words you have NO idea what you are talking about. Got it.


He was pretty much paraphrasing what someone with a doctoret in the video was saying. 2 ears to listen twice as much as you speak.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 9, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> actually, even though i was politically active at the age of 8, i didn't get it until i was searching for a pic..guess most kids don't think about.
> 
> i never felt any racial anything, until my father at age 14.



You felt your father ?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 9, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> You felt your father ?


LMAO!


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 9, 2015)

Hurry, hurry, hurry, step right up.

Don't miss your chance to see all these Sanders supporters cry a big 'ol snot bubble when Hildabeast is rammed through by the MSM. Their pain will be delicious. 

Afterwards, we get to watch them stuff their integrity down the shitter as they jump right on board the Hillary Express. It will be glorious watching these hypocritical lemmings act magnanimous while licking the boots of that treacherous, lying hag. 

Mmm,mmm. I can taste the pain already.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 10, 2015)

I totally had an orgasm at the mailbox yesterday..first time ever!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 10, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> I totally had an orgasm at the mailbox yesterday..first time ever!!


Bumper stickers show up?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> I totally had an orgasm at the mailbox yesterday..first time ever!!


At who's expense? Poor guy, or woodland creature.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 10, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Bumper stickers show up?


yup

and i decided to strategically place top, center right underneath the tailgate stop light so it's gonna light up..BERNIE!
everytime i hit the brakes..at night it should be special..when i can afford to get the white car marker, i'm gonna write on my car..and if i ever get a fucking job (seriously never had an issue getting one as now..delivery..server..WTF is wrong with this country? there is so much competition i can't believe it over minimal employment..i'm starting to think fast-food).

when i really have some cash..i'm going to get my car wrapped in BERNIE..i don't care how much is costs..that's going to be my contribution..Bernie-mobile.


----------



## althor (Aug 10, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> yup
> 
> and i decided to strategically place top, center right underneath the tailgate stop light so it's gonna light up..BERNIE!
> everytime i hit the brakes..at night it should be special..when i can afford to get the white car marker, i'm gonna write on my car..and if i ever get a fucking job (seriously never had an issue getting one as now..delivery..server..WTF is wrong with this world? there is so much competition i can't believe it over minimal employment..i'm starting to think fast-food).
> ...


How could you be out of work? Obama has created more jobs than any one person in the history of the universe or some such shit....


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

althor said:


> How could you be out of work? Obama has created more jobs than any one person in the history of the universe or some such shit....


Maybe the person you speak of is an idiot, with no formal education?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

althor said:


> How could you be out of work? Obama has created more jobs than any one person in the history of the universe or some such shit....


I may be wrong but I think Obama created 10 jobs for every one human being on this planet but I'm medicated, and my numbers may reflect that.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 10, 2015)

althor said:


> How could you be out of work? Obama has created more jobs than any one person in the history of the universe or some such shit....


as compared to the hemorrhaging we were doing in 2008? + a whole slew of new generation to compete with?

20's are optimal prospects because they are considered 'trainable'..but what they really mean is, they don't question authority.

and that's not me.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 10, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> I totally had an orgasm at the mailbox yesterday..first time ever!!



You need to get out more often.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2015)

ASCIIGHOST said:


> Or maybe they're sick of being pandered to for votes, and want to be in control of their own destiny. Like any free person would want. Most of the bullshit government assistant was pushed on them by do-gooding white people, who have no idea about black people.





althor said:


> Yep I have said my whole life that there is no more racist action than the "we have to give it to them because they cant get it for themselves" attitude. Basically you are saying a certain people are incapable of taking care of themselves. That is as racist as it gets.


the only ones saying that are you racist idiots. ginwilly too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2015)

ASCIIGHOST said:


> People will call Thomas Sowell an "uncle tom" because they have this notion that all people of a certain color should act a certain way......hmmm....whats that called?.....oh yeah, racist.


i would call thomas sowell an anti-black racist.

just because he's black does not stop him from being racist against blacks. thomas sowell is about as racist against blacks as they get.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> You're grammar


derived at.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> derived at.


I'm flattered you sift through my old posts, in hopes of catching me making a grammatical error. Looks like today is your day of glory? By the way, I know the the difference and I was on my note 4, which has an assertive auto correct.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Hurry, hurry, hurry, step right up.
> 
> Don't miss your chance to see all these Sanders supporters cry a big 'ol snot bubble when Hildabeast is rammed through by the MSM. Their pain will be delicious.
> 
> ...


yep, all one of us.

maybe call us lemmings some more. see if that makes you feel less homicidal.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I'm flattered you sift through my old posts, in hopes of catching me making a grammatical error. Looks like today is your day of glory? By the way, I know the the difference and I was on my note 4, which has an assertive auto correct.


for now on.


----------



## althor (Aug 10, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> the only ones saying that are you racist idiots. ginwilly too.


 Been hanging out at your secondary sight, what's it called? The racist site you spend so much time on, bigot...When did you say the last time you had a minority in your home was? Oh that's right you never have allowed a minority in your house, racist. You don't want them to see the rebel and nazi flags hanging from the walls, WKI.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

althor said:


> Been hanging out at your secondary sight, what's it called? The racist site you spend so much time on, bigot...When did you say the last time you had a minority in your home was? Oh that's right you never have allowed a minority in your house, racist. You don't want them to see the rebel and nazi flags hanging from the walls, WKI.


We all know @UncleBuck is a racist. Just let him live the life he envisions in his mind. To Bucktard, it's reality. Wait a second, how did you know he was on a racist website? Fellow klansman?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2015)

althor said:


> Been hanging out at your secondary sight, what's it called? The racist site you spend so much time on, bigot...When did you say the last time you had a minority in your home was? Oh that's right you never have allowed a minority in your house, racist. You don't want them to see the rebel and nazi flags hanging from the walls, WKI.





The_Herban_Legend said:


> We all know @UncleBuck is a racist. Just let him live the life he envisions in his mind. To Bucktard, it's reality. Wait a second, how did you know he was on a racist website? Fellow klansman?


i have racist quotes galore from both of you to prove my assertion that both of you are racist.

what evidence do either of you have at all to back up your retarded and baseless accusations?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 10, 2015)

althor said:


> Been hanging out at your secondary sight, what's it called? The racist site you spend so much time on, bigot...When did you say the last time you had a minority in your home was? Oh that's right you never have allowed a minority in your house, racist. You don't want them to see the rebel and nazi flags hanging from the walls, WKI.



i have a question for you..why does the black community (at times) feel humanitarian displays are white guilt in disguise?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i have racist quotes galore from both of you to prove my assertion that both of you are racist.
> 
> what evidence do either of you have at all to back up your retarded and baseless accusations?


By all means @UncleBuck, release the evidence. You have been crying wolf, a bit much lately.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> i have a question for you..why does the black community (at times) feel humanitarian displays are white guilt in disguise?


why are you asking a white racist anything about "the black community"?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> By all means @UncleBuck, release the evidence. You have been crying wolf, a bit much lately.


please show the math you did to derive at your ridiculous and stupid belief that black people are magically 7 times more violent than whites because of all that crazy and dangerous melanin they are packing.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> please show the math you did to derive at your ridiculous and stupid belief that black people are magically 7 times more violent than whites because of all that crazy and dangerous melanin they are packing.


Like I said, post all the evidence, better yet, just post one. You can't do it because it's not true and your credibility, (if any existed) is diminished.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Like I said, post all the evidence, better yet, just post one. You can't do it because it's not true and your credibility, (if any existed) is diminished.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/statistically-white-lives-matter-less.879499/

this whole thread is just you trying to convince me that blacks are somehow more violent, simply because they are black.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/statistically-white-lives-matter-less.879499/
> 
> this whole thread is just you trying to convince me that blacks are somehow more violent, simply because they are black.


Bucky, I didn't make the data available to the public. The F.B.I. did. I am sorry if those numbers offend you but sometimes the truth can be a bitter pill to swallow. Besides, I will play devil's advocate to most of your stances. Simply because I am smarter than you and I can argue for either side better than what your deep rooted anger, hate, and racism, allows you to.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Bucky, I didn't make the data available to the public. The F.B.I. did. I am sorry if those numbers offend you but sometimes the truth can be a bitter pill to swallow.


it was me who cited the FBI data, you did some retarded racist magic to come up with completely false numbers. hence why i just asked you to show your math, and why you refuse to.

this was after you railed on about "black on black murders", ignoring completely the 85% white on white murder rate. always a giveaway dumb racists like you make.

i then asked you what it was about melanin that made black people violent, and you started talking about how you are just here to "bring the truth", or some stupid shit.

save it for your junior klan chapter, kiddo.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> you did some retarded racist magic to come up with completely false numbers


That is what we call basic math bucky. Ease up on the Harry Potter movies.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> That is what we call basic math bucky. Ease up on the Harry Potter movies.


then please show your math, retarded racist loser kid.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> it was me who cited the FBI data, you did some retarded racist magic to come up with completely false numbers. hence why i just asked you to show your math, and why you refuse to.
> 
> this was after you railed on about "black on black murders", ignoring completely the 85% white on white murder rate. always a giveaway dumb racists like you make.
> 
> ...


And none of this qualifies me a racist. Your ignorance was my biggest advocate.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> And none of this qualifies me a racist. Your ignorance was my biggest advocate.


so stating that black people are violent simply because they are black, as you did, is not racist?

you are like school in the summer, kiddo, no class. no class in the summer also explains why you are here.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> then please show your math, retarded racist loser kid.


Easy Buck, when you anger like this, you start to resemble Rosie O'Donnell.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> so stating that black people are violent simply because they are black, as you did, is not racist?
> 
> you are like school in the summer, kiddo, no class. no class in the summer also explains why you are here.


Again, show me, and the rest of the good people of this forum, one racist comment out of the several you claim to possess.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Again, show me, and the rest of the good people of this forum, one racist comment out of the several you claim to possess.


i posted an entire thread of your racist comments. 

and now you are slipping into the signature racist/misogynist/homphobe/islamaphobe ways.

just show your racist math so i can laugh at it.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i posted an entire thread of your racist comments.
> 
> and now you are slipping into the signature racist/misogynist/homphobe/islamaphobe ways.
> 
> just show your racist math so i can laugh at it.


I just want one racist comment you claim to possess, that were uttered out my lips, and I will teach you basic math.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I just want one racist comment you claim to possess, that were uttered out my lips, and I will teach you basic math.


your "basic math" was just a copy and paste from several racist websites, including freerepublic.

it can also be found on the website of one david duke, former grand wizard of the ku klux klan.

it's no wonder why you can't show your math, you literally copied it from white supremacists.

anyone can verify this by copying and pasting your words from that thread, dumbass.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/statistically-white-lives-matter-less.879499/

many might wonder why copying and pasting your exact words brings them to a link for "the color of crime", a retarded and debunked look at race published by white supremacist jared taylor.

tell me again how totally not racist you are.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> your "basic math" was just a copy and paste from several racist websites, including freerepublic.
> 
> it can also be found on the website of one david duke, former grand wizard of the ku klux klan.
> 
> ...


Bwahahahahaaha! Now tell me how does that make me a racist? You are fun.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Bwahahahahaaha! Now tell me how does that make me a racist? You are fun.


you literally copied and pasted your "math" directly from a website called "chimpmania".

http://chimpmania.com/forum/showthread.php?40918-Homicide-Figures-for-Niggers

why are you spamming a pot forum with debunked racist shit from white supremacy websites like chimpmania?

do you really want to try to tell us you are not a racist?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> you literally copied and pasted your "math" directly from a website called "chimpmania".
> 
> http://chimpmania.com/forum/showthread.php?40918-Homicide-Figures-for-Niggers
> 
> ...


Lmfao! How would you know about these racist sites? Actively recruiting members are you? You accuse people of being racist and the ones that admit to being racist, you send them a private invite to racist websites like the one you just posted.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Lmfao! How would you know about these racist sites?


like i said, i literally just googled the very words that you wrote.

why are you spamming us with the same stuff that they are posting about over on chimpmania?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> like i said, i literally just googled the very words that you wrote.
> 
> why are you spamming us with the same stuff that they are posting about over on chimpmania?


Lmao, I got to admit, you make me laugh. You funny little racist, you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Lmao, I got to admit, you make me laugh. You funny little racist, you.


is the guy who just got caught spamming chimpmania on a pot website calling me a racist?

lowell.

please support your baseless allegations against me with evidence.

and please stop spamming us with racist debunked bullshit from chimpmania.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> is the guy who just got caught spamming chimpmania on a pot website calling me a racist?
> 
> lowell.
> 
> ...


You are racist against every minority. On this website, you are only racist against whites.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> You are racist against every minority. On this website, you are only racist against whites.


lol.

pathetic, even for you, beenthere.

since you like to copy and paste your "math" from chimpmania, we can't take you on your word.

so go ahead and show us some evidence of your baseless accusations.


----------



## squarepush3r (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2015)

squarepush3r said:


>


i don't get it..?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2015)

totally ballin'!!..

*Bernie Sanders barnstorms Bay Area, picks up big union endorsement*
http://www.mercurynews.com/politics-government/ci_28616672/bernie-sanders-barnstorms-bay-area-picks-up-big

*100,000 people have come to recent Bernie Sanders rallies. How does he do it?*
http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/how-does-bernie-sanders-draw-huge-crowds-to-see-him/2015/08/11/4ae018f8-3fde-11e5-8d45-d815146f81fa_story.html

*Why a huge Los Angeles crowd turned out for Bernie Sanders*
http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-sanders-california-20150811-story.html#page=1


something tells me that nice boy with a suntan seated behind bernie, is delivering his own message..


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 11, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> totally ballin'!!..
> 
> *Bernie Sanders barnstorms Bay Area, picks up big union endorsement*
> http://www.mercurynews.com/politics-government/ci_28616672/bernie-sanders-barnstorms-bay-area-picks-up-big
> ...


Least his shirts fit better than Rawn Pawls...

He has that much at least going for him...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 11, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Least his shirts fit better than Rawn Pawls...
> 
> He has that much at least going for him...


That and the biggest crowds of any political candidate showing up to his speeches


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 11, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That and the biggest crowds of any political candidate showing up to his speeches


As 'minor' details go, that's a deusie! Love it! Meanwhile, isn't Donald Chump STILL leading the republican field? BWAHAHAHA!


----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 11, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> As 'minor' details go, that's a deusie! Love it! Meanwhile, isn't Donald Chump STILL leading the republican field? BWAHAHAHA!


Yeah, that makes the republicans look sorta bad, yes?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 11, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Yeah, that makes the republicans look sorta bad, yes?


The simple fact is that the political pendulum has simply run out of momentum to keep swinging rightward. It's taken my entire lifetime and the reappearance of fascism practiced against the populace- this time as much a socio-economic war as a racial one- but Bernie might just be the guy to be the lightning rod, the standard bearer around whom he'll rally enough Americans who demand change for the better to make it inevitable... which really is the same as unstoppable.

We look back at the credit crisis and stock crash of the early 2000s and wonder what as a nation were we thinking? The same will certainly be said of today's situation.

I just hope that everyday Americans on that day will be MORE secure and prosperous, rather than LESS, as has been the case for the last half century.


----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 11, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> The simple fact is that the political pendulum has simply run out of momentum to keep swinging rightward. It's taken my entire lifetime and the reappearance of fascism practiced against the populace- this time as much a socio-economic war as a racial one- but Bernie might just be the guy to be the lightning rod, the standard bearer around whom he'll rally enough Americans who demand change for the better to make it inevitable... which really is the same as unstoppable.


I don't know if he'd be a good president or not. His economic plan is extremely ambitious. At least IMO.

But my thought process is this:

1. It doesn't look like any republican can realistically win (IMO).

2. Please, not Hillary.

3. Hello Bernie (and maybe Elizabeth too).


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 11, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> As 'minor' details go, that's a deusie! Love it! Meanwhile, isn't Donald Chump STILL leading the republican field? BWAHAHAHA!


The republicans have no chance at winning next year. Trump leading tells you the other candidates don't have much worth selling and the American people definitely aren't buying it.. Walker has an atrocious record in Wisconsin, Rubio's abortion stance is enough to be unelectable alone, Bush and Cruz don't know their asshole from their elbow and everybody else is giant steps behind.. Some of them should forfeit now and save some dignity..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 11, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> His economic plan is extremely ambitious


Exactly what's needed


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 11, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> I don't know if he'd be a good president or not. His economic plan is extremely ambitious. At least IMO.
> 
> But my thought process is this:
> 
> ...


I can respect that. I fear that years as SecState has left Mrs Clinton wooden, careful not to say anything that might be negatively construed... and out of touch with just how bad the plight of the middle class has become in this country.

She has fabulous credentials for the job, some of the best in living memory- but if she can't connect with what her would-be constituents need most, she's not going to succeed.


----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 11, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Exactly what's needed


OK, yeah. Good point. But I believe that attaining all his goals would not be possible in 25 years, much less 8. But that's just my opinion.

I do love his disdain of big banks though. And Warren's as well.


----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 11, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I can respect that. I fear that years as SecState has left Mrs Clinton wooden, careful not to say anything that might be negatively construed... and out of touch with just how bad the plight of the middle class has become in this country.
> 
> She has fabulous credentials for the job, some of the best in living memory- but if she can't connect with what her would-be constituents need most, she's not going to succeed.


Here's the knock against Hillary, from (even) liberal political pundits...she doesn't campaign well. She doesn't broadly connect with people like she needs to. She has the resume, the experience, the family name, and she's smart as hell. But she just doesn't "move" people.

She'll probably win, but it will be kinda "by default" if she does. IMO.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 11, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> OK, yeah. Good point. But I believe that attaining all his goals would not be possible in 25 years, much less 8. But that's just my opinion.
> 
> I do love his disdain of big banks though. And Warren's as well.


Getting us to where we are today didn't happen overnight either. A small group of people beginning in the early 1970's concocted the economic policy that has led to the income disparity we see today. The momentum is with us, people are tired of seeing their fellow Americans poor, downtrodden and without relief while the elite bask in unprecedented levels of wealth not seen since the great depression. We have the numbers, all we need is someone to take the lead, Sanders represents that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Yeah, that makes the republicans look sorta bad, yes?


no, you racist idiots do that even without trump making it more explicit.


----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> no, you racist idiots do that even without trump making it more explicit.


Buck, you're so knee-jerk it's fucking pathetic. FUck.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> The simple fact is that the political pendulum has simply run out of momentum to keep swinging rightward. It's taken my entire lifetime and the reappearance of fascism practiced against the populace- this time as much a socio-economic war as a racial one- but Bernie might just be the guy to be the lightning rod, the standard bearer around whom he'll rally enough Americans who demand change for the better to make it inevitable... which really is the same as unstoppable.
> 
> We look back at the credit crisis and stock crash of the early 2000s and wonder what as a nation were we thinking? The same will certainly be said of today's situation.
> 
> I just hope that everyday Americans on that day will be MORE secure and prosperous, rather than LESS, as has been the case for the last half century.


kind of like what occupy would have been, had it been organized with a leader such as bernie.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Buck, you're so knee-jerk it's fucking pathetic. FUck.


sorry, but i don't take any analyses from white supremacy group joining 9 time sock puppet cowards like you.

now tell me about how nature has intent, which you claim you learned in college.


----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry, but i don't take any analyses from white supremacy group joining 9 time sock puppet cowards like you.
> 
> now tell me about how nature has intent, which you claim you learned in college.


You bear false witness against your neighbor...that's a fact.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> You bear false witness against your neighbor...that's a fact.





























these are just the sock puppet accounts of yours that we know of, you white supremacist.


----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> these are just the sock puppet accounts of yours that we know of, you white supremacist piece of shit.


You're a fucking liar, loser, and race-baiter - own it bitch.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> You're a fucking liar, loser, and race-baiter - own it bitch.


i forgot ll about your kolchak420 account!



rollitup said:


> Yeah, you're also a huge fan of The A Team and The Rifleman.


so let me fix this for you, little sock puppet bitch.































happy now, loser?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> I don't know if he'd be a good president or not. His economic plan is extremely ambitious. At least IMO.
> 
> But my thought process is this:
> 
> ...








*Bernie Sanders Clearly In Pocket Of High-Rolling Teacher Who Donated $300 To His Campaign *
http://www.theonion.com/article/bernie-sanders-clearly-pocket-high-rolling-teacher-50990


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Least his shirts fit better than Rawn Pawls...
> 
> He has that much at least going for him...


----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i forgot ll about your kolchak420 account!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut the fuck up, see4. You have become what you hate: a sock puppet.

Own it bitch.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Shut the fuck up, see4. You have become what you hate: a sock puppet.
> 
> Own it bitch.


"NO, YOU'RE THE SOCK PUPPET", claims racist loser with 7 sock puppet accounts (that we know of).


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 11, 2015)

schuylaar said:


>


I want the one with him in Einstein hair.

Political genius!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I want the one with him in Einstein hair.
> 
> Political genius!


whoever's charge of their marketing..i'm in love.


----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> "NO, YOU'RE THE SOCK PUPPET", claims racist loser with 7 sock puppet accounts (that we know of).


You don't know anything bitch.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> You don't know anything bitch.


well gosh, there's no need to be so upset.


----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> well gosh, there's no need to be so upset.


Then I apologize.

However, you're still nothing but a propagandist and a race-baiter.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I want the one with him in Einstein hair.
> 
> Political genius!


how about this?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 11, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> how about this?


Too bad Occupy Wall Street never came up with a logo. He'd rock it hardcore!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Then I apologize.
> 
> However, you're still nothing but a propagandist and a race-baiter.


is he trying to convince you again how you had it wrong? don't fall for it


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Too bad Occupy Wall Street never came up with a logo. He'd rock it hardcore!


dude..he's so our next.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Then I apologize.
> 
> However, you're still nothing but a propagandist and a race-baiter.


please post examples of my propaganda and race baiting then.

also, you joined a white supremacy group.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 11, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> dude..he's so our next.


They assassinated Kennedy, you know. Of course with the mood this country's in nowadays, that might just blow the lid off the whole thing.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> They assassinated Kennedy, you know. Of course with the mood this country's in nowadays, that might just blow the lid off the whole thing.


haven't i been the one saying he needs security?

i think he's got the message from the other day that it would be way too easy.

pretty sure you'll be seeing more of diversity stepping up to the plate who are on board with bernie.

they will be leveraging their status.

why do you think obama called him and not hillary?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 11, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> dude..he's so our next.


You do realize you're out of your mind if you believe that for one second?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> You do realize you're out of your mind if you believe that for one second?


says the guy who predicted a 54-40 romney win.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> You do realize you're out of your mind if you believe that for one second?


really?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 11, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> You do realize you're out of your mind if you believe that for one second?





MuyLocoNC said:


> Like I said earlier, it's going to be Perry. The guy hasn't even announced yet and he's right behind Romney in the latest poll. They have him at 18% and Romney at 22%. Put Rubio on the ticket as VP and unless a miracle happens with the economy, they win in a landslide.





MuyLocoNC said:


> Certain people may disagree, but Obama is going to loose (lol). Anything can happen in the next year, but it isn't looking good for him.
> 
> If that turns out to be the case, are you saying you wouldn't prefer Paul to say, Romney or Perry?
> 
> I still stand by the Perry/Rubio prediction and it is looking good for Perry at the moment.





MuyLocoNC said:


> It's pretty clear even in this poll that Romney would wipe the floor with Obama. Add about 25% to his tally for the people who are being told "not to vote", that WILL vote for Romney over Obama when the moment comes. As always, the only way to get an accurate sample at this point in the process is to make the two choices, Obama VS Republican candidate. In every national poll structured like that, Obama loses handily.





MuyLocoNC said:


> 320 to 218 for Romney sounds good to me. I love the smell of progressive tears in the morning.





MuyLocoNC said:


> I don't know where you get your information, but Romney has been killing Obama on the Independents for a while now.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 11, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> really?


LOVE this- so it's a brand new idea, huh? Only 110 years old?


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 11, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> the fact that this person will be our president


???????????????


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 11, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> LOVE this- so it's a brand new idea, huh? Only 110 years old?


Paint it in red, give it an 'ism' and conservatives cower in fear and run to that big bad government they try so hard fighting against when it doesn't do exactly what they want (based on batshit fairytale beliefs)


----------



## NLXSK1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Rumors are that Perry is no longer paying his staff, that is being picked up by his super pac and that the staff has been given the green light to look for other employment.

Whoever is backing him is going to be one sad pony...


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


the drunk speech..yeah, he's the epitome of presidential..is this the one with the maple syrup bottle or was that yet another drunken speech?






raw and uncut if you have the time:


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2015)

so this morning, i'm on my way to drop of yet another application for 'server' (big bear brewing).

on my way, down the main drag in 'my town' (@Wavels ), i encounter a white porsche with 'i'm ready for hillary' (i bet you are) bright shiny, new sticker..well, i just couldn't resist a friendly game of chicken

i sped up and totally cut her off (all the while checking no police) then did 20mph for 2 miles..she only tried to pass me once and i cut her again..she had this grin pasted on her face, 50-60', glasses, short blond hair cut in a shag (not unlike the pic below) put my 4-ways on..she's still behind me..fucking cars everywhere passing us looking..she started to fall back on me even at 20, and turned off..

remember one thing men, oligarchy has money..not the fortitude


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2015)

schuylaars ideas:

**busking for bernie (i interviewed homeless in my town to figure out where i can do this without getting arrested)..'homeless voice' is not 'allowed' in my town..damn! spent about 2 hours and did i learn a lot from them..

**gonna figure how to get a cheap projector for my laptop and project bernie's halogram at night in 'my town' ala snowden..right at the entrance where it says 'welcome to my town'..

**of course, bernie-mobile when i have real cash..initially, white marker, bull horn and rotating red light on dash..bernie speeches and quotes through bull horn..then shrink wrap the car.

**new bumper sticker: 'got a porsche?..bet you're ready for hillary'

**new bumper sticker: to arms; to arms..the oligarchy comes! bernie as paul revere.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 12, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> schuylaars ideas:
> 
> **busking for bernie (i interviewed homeless in my town to figure out where i can do this without getting arrested)..'homeless voice' is not 'allowed' in my town..damn! spent about 2 hours and did i learn a lot from them..
> 
> ...


The Paul Revere riff is brilliant, positive and will appeal to the sense of humor of your vote audience.

Some of the rest of that will just turn people off, not the outcome we're looking for!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> The Paul Revere riff is brilliant, positive and will appeal to the sense of humor of your vote audience.
> 
> Some of the rest of that will just turn people off, not the outcome we're looking for!


to each his own, ty

a halogram is a turn off? don't look. this is not about sense of humor this is about survival now..survival of the middle class species.

are you aware that the smoking section of a restaurant (defunct of course) has now given way to the 'homeless section'..next time you're in a mcd..look in the back of the restaurant out of view and tell me what you see.

i'm seriously thinking of putting my 'freelance living off the grid' story here.

what this country has done..what i have to say, will shock you.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 12, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> to each his own, ty
> 
> a halogram is a turn off? don't look. this is not about sense of humor this is about survival now..survival of the middle class species
> 
> ...


No, it wouldn't. I'm the guy in the front row yelling, "TELL IT, sister!"


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2015)

MacLivesFatter said:


> im in mcd right now. i dont see any homelesses


oh..yes, they are there..they don't all look like this:







they are now looking like this:


















those who are ill and off their meds are usually those who really let themselves go and 'live rough' (without a car).

there are two kinds of homeless..those with and those without a car.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> oh..yes, they are there..they don't all look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost felt sorry for the displaced man in the last image, until I saw his sign that reads, "smile Jesus loves u).


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2015)

-SCHUYLAAR'S INTERLUDE-

see you guys, in a bit..enjoy the music..listen to the words


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 12, 2015)

We need a war on poverty in this country, not a republican/oligarch led war against the poor as practiced over the last few decades.

SANDERS IN '16! It's now or never.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> We need a war on poverty in this country, not a republican/oligarch led war against the poor as practiced over the last few decades.
> 
> SANDERS IN '16! It's now or never.


The system is flawed. How can any politician, on either side of the political spectrum, take money from corporations, and not expect to put the corporations first? Government for the people, by the people, went out the window long ago.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 12, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> The system is flawed. How can any politician, on either side of the political spectrum, take money from corporations, and not expect to put the corporations first? Government for the people, by the people, went out the window long ago.


As it happens, Mr Sanders agrees and isn't taking corporate campaign contributions. You might call him the Consumer Reports candidate.

That alone should be enough for you. But please- examine his record. Then decide for yourself. Just don't let MSNBC, CNN, FOX, BBC, PBS or fucking MICKEY MOUSE do your deciding for you...


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> As it happens, Mr Sanders agrees and isn't taking corporate campaign contributions. You might call him the Consumer Reports candidate.
> 
> That alone should be enough for you. But please- examine his record. Then decide for yourself. Just don't let MSNBC, CNN, FOX, BBC, PBS or fucking MICKEY MOUSE do your deciding for you...


Is that so? Glad to know Bernie Sanders (the guy at the top of my list) has never taken a penny from any corporations. Not even as a member of the House of Representatives nor as Senator... wait a second.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

Don't get me wrong though, Bernie is my man as of now. Just wanted to throw in that they all lie when it's convenient.

Edit: Let me clarify, Bernie Sanders is my guy. I will vote for him as POTUS. He or his campaign would have to do something extremely ignorant to change my mind.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 12, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> The system is flawed.
> 
> Government for the people, by the people, went out the window long ago.


Sanders has stated it may be too late, but he seems to be the only candidate that cares.

The NSA should have a good idea as to the direction the Nation is heading ........


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Sanders has stated it may be too late, but he seems to be the only candidate that cares.
> 
> The NSA should have a good idea as to the direction the Nation is heading ........


I agree with you 100%


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 12, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Sanders has stated it may be too late, but he seems to be the only candidate that cares.
> 
> The NSA should have a good idea as to the direction the Nation is heading ........


It's illegal for the CIA to run black/psy ops against the American People. The FBI and NSA are another story, and they play together all the time. Long history of political meddling on the part of the FBI too, J Edgar Hoover was a real live motherfucker. And he's STILL their fuckin' hero.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 12, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> The system is flawed. How can any politician, on either side of the political spectrum, take money from corporations, and not expect to put the corporations first? Government for the people, by the people, went out the window long ago.


Maybe it's time to take matters into your own hands; send some letters to your congressmen, participate in a march or protest.

To be blunt; sitting on your ass and waiting for the politicians to come to their senses will be a long haul.

For my part, I'm giving a short Bernie '16 elevator speech and pep talk to as many people as I can every day; neighbors, the trash truck driver, delivery man, girl in line at the gas station, out with my dog...

The only way change will happen is if we make it happen. That's the only way it's ever happened and the only way it ever will. Bernie isn't magic; he's not yet another 'anointed one', all slick with prepared script and perfect hair. He's a lightning rod FOR US; and only when it's clear that We the People are overwhelmingly backing his proposals and will settle for nothing less will it come to pass.

That's how the American People got Social Security, The New Deal, union protections (before they were slowly eroded away again) and more recently The Affordable Care Act.

The megacorps know there are limits to the influence of money. It's time to show them their fears are well founded, and their nightmares are about to come true because they took far too much advantage of the system and hurt far too many people for far too long with their wanton greed and lust for power.

/rant

Bernie isn't the answer, he's just the lightning rod. The rest of the candidates are unfortunately all too well insulated from responding to the needs of the People.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> To be blunt; sitting on your ass and waiting for the politicians to come to their senses will be a long haul.


It's always worked before, lol jk. I hear you my man and I am doing my part in getting out the word. It seems you are right about his credibility and the way he handled that little microphone theft incident. He is soaring in the polls right now. I am headed back to the bay by the end of the month and plan on working more diligently, for Bernie Sanders. 

Question to you tty, have you considered a running mate for Bernie and who?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 12, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> It's always worked before, lol jk. I hear you my man and I am doing my part in getting out the word. It seems you are right about his credibility and the way he handled that little microphone theft incident. He is soaring in the polls right now. I am headed back to the bay by the end of the month and plan on working more diligently, for Bernie Sanders.
> 
> Question to you tty, have you considered a running mate for Bernie and who?


Not my job, but I trust his judgement. Hillary would make an awesome Secretary of State again, LOL not that she'd take the job back in a million years!


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Not my job, but I trust his judgement. Hillary would make an awesome Secretary of State again, LOL not that she'd take the job back in a million years!


Touche


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 12, 2015)

http://news.yahoo.com/why-clinton-trails-sanders-first-time-n-h-181444479.html;_ylt=A0LEVykuvMtVKl0AWRtx.9w4;_ylu=X3oDMTByMjB0aG5zBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzYw--

Oh snap the winds of change are a blowing!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/why-clinton-trails-sanders-first-time-n-h-181444479.html;_ylt=A0LEVykuvMtVKl0AWRtx.9w4;_ylu=X3oDMTByMjB0aG5zBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzYw--
> 
> Oh snap the winds of change are a blowing!


well if you do the math..these 10's of thousands of people going to see bernie are starting to add up to 100's of thousands..we only have 318 million people.

in 2012, only 235 million people voted..i wonder if 1/235ths of voting america has come and seen him yet? 

i want to keep track.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 12, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> to each his own, ty
> 
> a halogram is a turn off? don't look. this is not about sense of humor this is about survival now..survival of the middle class species.
> 
> ...


nothing you say shocks me


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Sanders has stated it may be too late, but he seems to be the only candidate that cares.
> 
> The NSA should have a good idea as to the direction the Nation is heading ........


word of mouth is what will count most next to voting and it's so easy to have the conversation..we are all mechanically going through our lives, the oligarchy wants it this way..they don't want us peering out of the coal mines..


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> nothing you say shocks me


i actually laughed out loud..


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Not my job, but I trust his judgement. Hillary would make an awesome Secretary of State again, LOL not that she'd take the job back in a million years!


She was a pretty shitty one the first time


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 12, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> well if you do the math..these 10's of thousands of people going to see bernie are starting to add up to 100's of thousands..we only have 318 million people.
> 
> in 2012, only 235 million people voted..i wonder if 1/235ths of voting america has come and seen him yet?
> 
> i want to keep track.


About a thousand showed up and got the BLM roadshow instead. Do they count?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> She was a pretty shitty one the first time


I have a feeling Hillary will go postal if she doesn't win this time around. This is her last chance. In 2020, she will be 71 or 72 years old.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> About a thousand showed up and got the BLM roadshow instead. Do they count?


What do you have against Bernie Sanders?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/why-clinton-trails-sanders-first-time-n-h-181444479.html;_ylt=A0LEVykuvMtVKl0AWRtx.9w4;_ylu=X3oDMTByMjB0aG5zBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzYw--
> 
> Oh snap the winds of change are a blowing!


the headline:

*Why Clinton trails Sanders for the first time in a N.H. poll*
*A new poll has Bernie Sanders ahead of Hillary Clinton by seven points among likely Democratic voters in the key 2016 state of New Hampshire.*

*A new poll in New Hampshire from Franklin Pierce University and the Boston Herald shows Bernie Sanders leading Hillary Clinton 44 percent to 37 percent among likely Democratic primary voters, a huge uptick from another Franklin Pierce poll that showed Clinton besting Sanders 44-8 in March. This most recent data marks the first time frontrunner Clinton has trailed in a poll during the 2016 primary season.*


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> About a thousand showed up and got the BLM roadshow instead. Do they count?


it wasn't a bernie event, even though they were there to see him..let's give the BLM benefit of the doubt and give 'em the 1k.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 12, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> i actually laughed out loud..


Glad I brightened your day.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 12, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> the headline:
> 
> *Why Clinton trails Sanders for the first time in a N.H. poll*
> *A new poll has Bernie Sanders ahead of Hillary Clinton by seven points among likely Democratic voters in the key 2016 state of New Hampshire.*
> ...


The headline does not describe what is in the article. Not a word about "why"


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 12, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> What do you have against Bernie Sanders?


I think he uses wishful thinking instead of logic.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> She was a pretty shitty one the first time


poor thing she's probably on meds now..look! she came up with an innovative plan..whoa!!!:

http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Education/2015/0810/Clinton-college-affordability-plan-to-include-no-tuition-no-loan-guarantees-video


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> The headline does not describe what is in the article. Not a word about "why"


yeah, i just re-read, you're right..thought you were having those comprehension issues again


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> I think he uses wishful thinking instead of logic.


Then my response would be to you, who is your candidate for 2016?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> I think he uses wishful thinking instead of logic.


the title is correct if you drop "why"..editing missed..you know they pay people to proof this shite!!


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 12, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Then my response would be to you, who is your candidate for 2016?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478115


Haven't decided yet. November of 2016 is a long way off.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Haven't decided yet. November of 2016 is a long way off.


It is a long way off and anything can happen. Let me know if and when you find a better candidate.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 12, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> It is a long way off and anything can happen. Let me know if and when you find a better candidate.


So far, they're all dicks


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> So far, they're all dicks


lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 12, 2015)

red will vote for any republican aside from caron, for obvious reasons.

(hint: red hates black people)


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 12, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> It is a long way off and anything can happen. Let me know if and when you find a better candidate.


I'd take the candidate who is the polar opposite of Sanders...on just about EVERY issue, if I actually wanted a Conservative to win this one.

I'm still holding out hope for a Hildabeast Presidency. This country truly deserves that hot mess at the helm. Although, Bernie just may be able to run this place into the ground even faster than Clinton.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 12, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I'd take the candidate who is the polar opposite of Sanders...on just about EVERY issue, if I actually wanted a Conservative to win this one.
> 
> I'm still holding out hope for a Hildabeast Presidency. This country truly deserves that hot mess at the helm. Although, Bernie just may be able to run this place into the ground even faster than Clinton.


nah, america prospers under democratic presidents.

then we stack on massive deficits and massive recessions under republican presidents.

seriously, try to brush up on history so you don't make yourself look so fucking stupid all the time.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I'd take the candidate who is the polar opposite of Sanders...on just about EVERY issue, if I actually wanted a Conservative to win this one.
> 
> I'm still holding out hope for a Hildabeast Presidency. This country truly deserves that hot mess at the helm. Although, Bernie just may be able to run this place into the ground even faster than Clinton.


What? Are you not the guy who indoctrinates his children at the dinner table with wise words from Huckabee and that pill popper, what's his name again?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 12, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> nah, america prospers under democratic presidents.
> 
> then we stack on massive deficits and massive recessions under republican presidents.
> 
> seriously, try to brush up on history so you don't make yourself look so fucking stupid all the time.


You know how it works, bro- why bother learning history when they can just make it up whenever they want?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 12, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> What? Are you not the guy who indoctrinates his children at the dinner table with wise words from Huckabee and that pill popper, what's his name again?


Huckabee? Lolz. Please show a quote where I EVER mentioned him. Fucking priceless.

I'm guessing somebody's been swallowing horseshit shoveled by the village idiot.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> You know how it works, bro- why bother learning history when they can just make it up whenever they want?


i was thinking of going on a historical revisionism streak to rival what the right does, just to fuck with them.

but i think they would be too stupid to get it.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Huckabee? Lolz. Please show a quote where I EVER mentioned him. Fucking priceless.
> 
> I'm guessing somebody's been swallowing horseshit shoveled by the village idiot.


Nah, I could of sworn you were the guy with a Huckabee poster. Maybe I am mistaken.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 12, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> What? Are you not the guy who indoctrinates his children at the dinner table with wise words from Huckabee and that pill popper, what's his name again?


'Limbaugh', I believe?

You know, the radio head whose best qualification for office is that he can spin bullshit for hours on end? Of course, he's never held one... That might actually take real work or something.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 12, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i was thinking of going on a historical revisionism streak to rival what the right does, just to fuck with them.
> 
> but i think they would be too stupid to get it.


Worse, they might start quoting it as supporting 'facts', since they have precious few of the real sort.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Huckabee? Lolz. Please show a quote where I EVER mentioned him. Fucking priceless.
> 
> I'm guessing somebody's been swallowing horseshit shoveled by the village idiot.


RUSH LIMBAUGH! That's the guy I am talking about. I could of sworn you were the guy with the autographed Huckabee poster hanging in your dining room, as you indoctrinate your offspring while listening to Rush Limpdick.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 12, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> RUSH LIMBAUGH! That's the guy I am talking about. I could of sworn you were the guy with the autographed Huckabee poster hanging in your dining room, as you indoctrinate your offspring while listening to Rush Limpdick.


Unlike EVERY child born to liberals, we actually let our children develop their own political/religious positions. Son is military bound and firmly Conservative. Daughter couldn't give a shit less about any of it. Friends, music, pets and boys is about all she cares about...other than Muy Thai.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Unlike EVERY child born to liberals, we actually let our children develop their own political/religious positions. Son is military bound and firmly Conservative. Daughter couldn't give a shit less about any of it. Friends, music, pets and boys is about all she cares about...other than Muy Thai.


It's not that your daughter doesn't care, she just thinks you're an idiot and is scared to tell you that she is a supporter of Bernie Sanders.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 12, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> It's not that your daughter doesn't care, she just thinks you're an idiot and is scared to tell you that she is a supporter of Bernie Sanders.
> 
> View attachment 3478155


If you asked my daughter who Bernie Sanders is, she'd probably ask if he's the fried chicken guy.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> If you asked my daughter who Bernie Sanders is, she'd probably ask if he's the fried chicken guy.


How old is this little genius? Careful not to box yourself in, on this one.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Yeah, I'm done with you permanently asshole. I hope your kids get bird flu.



Well, at least you were smart enough to know I had you fucked, regardless what your answer was. Easy as taking candy from a baby.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 12, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Yeah, I'm done with you permanently asshole. I hope your kids get bird flu.


LOL the idea that you'd call someone an asshole... after all the shit you say?

You're a credibility problem for the human race!

I hope YOU get bird flu, chickenshit.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> LOL the idea that you'd call someone an asshole... after all the shit you say?
> 
> You're a credibility problem for the human race!
> 
> I hope YOU get bird flu, chickenshit.


The fact you think your bullshit and insults are elevated because they come from you and liberal ilk like you is hilarious.

I'll raise you to hoping you get nut cancer.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 12, 2015)

Bernie Sanders in '16!

Because I want to believe in something besides the apathy of the average American. I really do.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> The fact you think your bullshit and insults are elevated because they come from you and liberal ilk like you is hilarious.
> 
> I'll raise you to hoping you get nut cancer.


May I ask your daughters age? Oops! I forgot you banned me from your life.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Yeah, I'm done with you permanently asshole. I hope your kids get bird flu.


They are recovering from mad cow disease at the moment but thank you.


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie Sanders in '16!
> 
> Because I want to believe in something besides the apathy of the average American. I really do.


May I suggest Santa Claus ?


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 12, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> If you asked my daughter who Bernie Sanders is, she'd probably ask if he's the fried chicken guy.


Thats funny,


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 13, 2015)

PsicloneX said:


> May I suggest Santa Claus ?


Huh. That's no refuge from apathy!


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Huh. That's no refuge from apathy!


You will feel better once you give up hope .


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 13, 2015)

PsicloneX said:


> You will feel better once you give up hope .


So that's why republicans can be so blankly angry...

I just can't do it.


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Harrekin (Aug 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie Sanders in '16!
> 
> Because I want to believe in something besides the apathy of the average American. I really do.


Lol, prepare for disappointment...

The general public are so dumb it hurts.


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 13, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Lol, prepare for disappointment...
> 
> The general public are so dumb it hurts.


They have been trained to be docile consumers .


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 13, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Lol, prepare for disappointment...
> 
> The general public are so dumb it hurts.


Who do you want to win the general election?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Who do you want to win the general election?


They are ashamed to say.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 13, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> They are ashamed to say.


Who do you want to win the general election? Why?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Who do you want to win the general election? Why?


I am on the Bernie Sanders train. A few reasons would be he has a socialist mentality, he was an active in civil rights at an early age, he doesn't pander, he wants to minimize student debt, and Bernie opposes war.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> 'Limbaugh', I believe?
> 
> You know, the radio head whose best qualification for office is that he can spin bullshit for hours on end? Of course, he's never held one... That might actually take real work or something.


Spinning bullshit is what politicians do. So that would make him qualified, wouldn't it?


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie Sanders in '16!
> 
> Because I want to believe in something besides the apathy of the average American. I really do.





ttystikk said:


> Because I want to believe. I really do.


This explains a lot.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 13, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I am on the Bernie Sanders train. A few reasons would be he has a socialist mentality, he was an active in civil rights at an early age, he doesn't pander, he wants to minimize student debt, and Bernie opposes war.


he doesn't pander?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Spinning bullshit is what politicians do. So that would make him qualified, wouldn't it?


Did you just endorse Limbaugh, for 2016?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> he doesn't pander?


You know, it's funny to see you degrade candidates you oppose but it's funnier to know you are too much of a coward to talk about your candidate. Ashamed, are we?


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 13, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Who do you want to win the general election?


Just to clarify, are you asking who'd I'd vote for or who I think can win?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 13, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Just to clarify, are you asking who'd I'd vote for or who I think can win?


Both if the answer is different, and why?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> I think can win?


I am sure he is asking who you would vote for. Thinking is not your strongest attribute.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 13, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Both if the answer is different, and why?


I'd vote for Sanders, despite all this talk of him being a "Socialist", hes really not at all.

Americans just think of "Socialism" as a dirty word for anything left of centre-right.

I still think he hasn't a chance tho...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 13, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> I'd vote for Sanders, despite all this talk of him being a "Socialist", hes really not at all.
> 
> Americans just think of "Socialism" as a dirty word for anything left of centre-right.
> 
> I still think he hasn't a chance tho...


Who do you think is going to win? Why?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> 'Limbaugh', I believe?
> 
> You know, the radio head whose best qualification for office is that he can spin bullshit for hours on end? Of course, he's never held one... That might actually take real work or something.


i thought he moved to europe..first when obama was elected; then when obama was re-elected..his continual use of pain killers has rotted his mind..any word from ted nugent dead or in jail?

http://nation.foxnews.com/economic-collapse/2012/09/10/limbaugh-predicts-economic-collapse-if-obama-re-elected

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/article/2012/apr/19/context-ted-nugent-saying-if-obama-wins-i-will-be/


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 13, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> I'd vote for Sanders, despite all this talk of him being a "Socialist", hes really not at all.
> 
> Americans just think of "Socialism" as a dirty word for anything left of centre-right.
> 
> I still think he hasn't a chance tho...


total post of the day!!!!

+rep!!!!!!!



brilliant!!!!!

standing ovation!!!!

and schuylaar love, respect<3

not win? pretty sure 1M have come out to see him already which is 1/235ths of 2012 electorate (235M) of our 318M americans.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 13, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> he doesn't pander?


not unless you consider basic human physiolocial needs as:

pan·der
ˈpandər/
_verb_
verb: *pander*; 3rd person present: *panders*; past tense: *pandered*; past participle: *pandered*; gerund or present participle: *pandering*

*1*.
gratify or indulge (*an immoral or distasteful desire, need, or habit or a person with such a desire, etc*.).
"newspapers are pandering to people's baser instincts"
synonyms:indulge, gratify, satisfy, cater to, give in to, accommodate, comply with
"David was always there to pander to her every whim"
_noun_
dated
noun: *pander*; plural noun: *panders*

*1*.
a pimp.
archaic
a person who assists the baser urges or evil designs of others.
"the lowest panders of a venal press"


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 13, 2015)

_Bernie Sanders_' rallies are bigger than Obama's were in 2007..
https://www.yahoo.com/politics/whats-behind-bernie-sanders-enormous-rallies-126531662801.html


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 13, 2015)

The Purple are squirming out from under the stifling corporate media propaganda blanket and telling one another what's news instead of letting the toob tell them.

It's an excellent and long overdue trend in American political discourse, reflecting the way people used to discuss candidates and issues before there was television and the big money to manipulate them.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 13, 2015)

~ SCHUYLAAR'S INTERLUDE ~


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 13, 2015)

Sanders is drawing crowds. Crowds of the hard left. It will be interesting to see if he can sell "hard left" propaganda to the other 90+% of the electorate. Nothing would shock me at this point.

The more I hear from him the more I think I want him to secure the nomination. He might just be the perfect mix of batshit crazy and liberal naïveté to usher in a cataclysmic event so damaging that a return to common sense is finally achieved. He'll destroy many lives and get a great many people killed in the process, but, it's all for the greater good. Ya wanna make a omelette, ya gotta break some eggs and all that.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Sanders is drawing crowds. Crowds of the hard left. It will be interesting to see if he can sell "hard left" propaganda to the other 90+% of the electorate. Nothing would shock me at this point.
> 
> The more I hear from him the more I think I want him to secure the nomination. He might just be the perfect mix of batshit crazy and liberal naïveté to usher in a cataclysmic event so damaging that a return to common sense is finally achieved. He'll destroy many lives and get a great many people killed in the process, but, it's all for the greater good. Ya wanna make a omelette, ya gotta break some eggs and all that.


Hi


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 13, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Hi


Yes he is. Batshit crazy right wing nutjob... Can't count, either.

They're terrified of what the Sanders campaign might accomplish. Even if he ultimately fails to win the general election, he will have changed the nature of the debate and empowered millions of Americans to get involved.


----------



## god1 (Aug 13, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Sanders is drawing crowds. Crowds of the hard left. It will be interesting to see if he can sell "hard left" propaganda to the other 90+% of the electorate. Nothing would shock me at this point.
> 
> The more I hear from him the more I think I want him to secure the nomination. He might just be the perfect mix of batshit crazy and liberal naïveté to usher in a cataclysmic event so damaging that a return to common sense is finally achieved. He'll destroy many lives and get a great many people killed in the process, but, it's all for the greater good. Ya wanna make a omelette, ya gotta break some eggs and all that.


It's a message alright, the same motivation on the right is enabling Trump.
Great social experiment. If it's not those two guys I ain't voting.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Yes he is. Batshit crazy right wing nutjob... Can't count, either.
> 
> They're terrified of what the Sanders campaign might accomplish. Even if he ultimately fails to win the general election, he will have changed the nature of the debate and empowered millions of Americans to get involved.


Muy loco tries to act like he is center but he isn't. Just another ashamed Repuli-tard.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Yes he is. Batshit crazy right wing nutjob... Can't count, either.
> 
> They're terrified of what the Sanders campaign might accomplish. Even if he ultimately fails to win the general election, he will have changed the nature of the debate and empowered millions of Americans to get involved.


That looks like it was directed at me, but your first line is so dazzlingly incoherent that it's hard to tell.

Terrified? Of Sanders? Hmm, let me reflect for a moment. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Yeah, terrified isn't what I'm coming up with, at all. Bemused condescension is about as much as I can muster.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> That looks like it was directed at me


Did you conclude this on your own? Or did you have a "genius" help you out a little?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 13, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Did you conclude this on your own? Or did you have a "genius" help you out a little?


@UncleBuck had considered a mini troll campaign where he'd mock the right's views and those on RIU who hold them by agreeing with them... to their ultimate, absurd conclusions. He decided against it because he didn't think they'd catch on and would instead reuse and recycle his mockery with a straight face!


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> @UncleBuck had considered a mini troll campaign where he'd mock the right's views and those on RIU who hold them by agreeing with them... to their ultimate, absurd conclusions. He decided against it because he didn't think they'd catch on and would instead reuse and recycle his mockery with a straight face!









Holy shit dude, you really need a new hero. Or a lobotomy, either would be an improvement.


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 13, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Who do you think is going to win? Why?


Wall street . They always win .And when they win , the people win .( The people being me.)


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 13, 2015)

PsicloneX said:


> Wall street . They always win .And when they win , the people win .( The people being me.)


Too much power in the hands of too few always comes to grief. The longer it's allowed to fester, the worse the grief.

Don't believe me? History is littered with examples.


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Too much power in the hands of too few always comes to grief. The longer it's allowed to fester, the worse the grief.
> 
> Don't believe me? History is littered with examples.


So explain why you are against states rights and support a larger centralised government ?He may not be completely insane on states rights . Further reading required .


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 13, 2015)

PsicloneX said:


> So explain why you are against states rights and support a larger centralised government ?He may not be completely insane on states rights . Further reading required .


We have far more immediate problems than a fight over states rights. What about the right of our nation's poor to be treated with dignity? Address that and I'll be more receptive- otherwise it's just more right wing bullshit designed to distract while the greed continues.


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> We have far more immediate problems than a fight over states rights. What about the right of our nation's poor to be treated with dignity? Address that and I'll be more receptive- otherwise it's just more right wing bullshit designed to distract while the greed continues.


I have more immediate problems to fight over. What about my right to the fruit of my labor ? Where is my dignity and my right to give to whom I see fit ? Wealth redistribution isnt working for me.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 13, 2015)

PsicloneX said:


> I have more immediate problems to fight over. What about my right to the fruit of my labor ? Where is my dignity and my right to give to whom I see fit ? Wealth redistribution isnt working for me.


Lol, wealth redistribution. Have you looked at the relevant laws lately?

Class warfare is over; the rich won!

Bernie is for the other 99% of us, apparently. Go buy your votes somewhere else.


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Lol, wealth redistribution. Have you looked at the relevant laws lately?
> 
> Class warfare is over; the rich won!
> 
> Bernie is for the other 99% of us, apparently. Go buy your votes somewhere else.


Clearly the warfare isn't over , y'all are relentless. If you put the effort into getting your own, as you put into trying to get mine you would have it too .


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 13, 2015)

PsicloneX said:


> Clearly the warfare isn't over , y'all are relentless. If you put the effort into getting your own, as you put into trying to get mine you would have it too .


A convenient, yet totally specious argument- and a bold faced lie. You need to do a lot more homework.


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> A convenient, yet totally specious argument- and a bold faced lie. You need to do a lot more homework.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/black-lives-matter-activists-disrupt-bernie-sanders-speech.880015/page-7#post-11827021


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 13, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Who do you think is going to win? Why?


Hilldawgz, cos Americans have a deep rooted psychological fear of anything even vaguely unusual and she's about as status quo as you can get.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> @UncleBuck had considered a mini troll campaign where he'd mock the right's views and those on RIU who hold them by agreeing with them... to their ultimate, absurd conclusions. He decided against it because he didn't think they'd catch on and would instead reuse and recycle his mockery with a straight face!


Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 13, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Hilldawgz, cos Americans have a deep rooted psychological fear of anything even vaguely unusual and she's about as status quo as you can get.


That argument doesn't explain 8 years ago...


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

PsicloneX said:


> Clearly the warfare isn't over , y'all are relentless. If you put the effort into getting you're own, as you put into trying to get mine you would have it too .


Weren't you homeless "30 years ago"? Awe, that's right. You're the guy who has a movie coming out, based on your life but they told you, that you had a face for radio. Right?


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 13, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I am on the Bernie Sanders train. A few reasons would be he has a socialist mentality, he was an active in civil rights at an early age, he doesn't pander, he wants to minimize student debt, and Bernie opposes war.



No, he does not oppose war or the use of nondefensive force. 

It is a cornerstone of his platform, anyone that is a socialist, is very good with the use of force to redistribute other peoples labor, property and have no problem with ultimately jailing or killing people that don't agree with them.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 13, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> _Bernie Sanders_' rallies are bigger than Obama's were in 2007..
> https://www.yahoo.com/politics/whats-behind-bernie-sanders-enormous-rallies-126531662801.html




You're not gonna come at the mailbox again, are you?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> No, he does not oppose war or the use of nondefensive force.
> 
> It is a cornerstone of his platform, anyone that is a socialist, is very good with the use of force to redistribute other peoples labor, property and have no problem with ultimately jailing or killing people that don't agree with them.


Here you go my hairy friend. This will help inform you and keep the shit from being "redistributed" through your mouth.

http://www.ontheissues.org/2016/Bernie_Sanders_War_+_Peace.htm


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 13, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Here you go my hairy friend. This will help inform you and keep the shit from being "redistributed" through your mouth.
> 
> http://www.ontheissues.org/2016/Bernie_Sanders_War_ _Peace.htm



Politicians speak out of both sides of their mouths. He can claim to be "against war" on one hand, then immediately contradict himself by approving of force to make people abide with whichever intrusive domestic policy of the month he can come up with.

My point was there are NO candidates that are against warlike tactics, as they all believe they have some kind of power over every individual in a given geographical area, with or WITHOUT the individual consent of those they claim power over.

His participating in the institution of government itself which is reliant on warlike tactics provides the evidence of my assertion.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Sanders is drawing crowds. Crowds of the hard left. It will be interesting to see if he can sell "hard left" propaganda to the other 90+% of the electorate. Nothing would shock me at this point.
> 
> The more I hear from him the more I think I want him to secure the nomination. He might just be the perfect mix of batshit crazy and liberal naïveté to usher in a cataclysmic event so damaging that a return to common sense is finally achieved. He'll destroy many lives and get a great many people killed in the process, but, it's all for the greater good. Ya wanna make a omelette, ya gotta break some eggs and all that.


that, and romney is 14 points ahead in the polls.

also, benghazi.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> Politicians speak out of both sides of their mouths.


says the guy who advocates for people to hang signs on the front doors of their businesses stating blacks are not allowed, yet who claims to not be a racial segregationist.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> says the guy who advocates for people to hang signs on the front doors of their businesses stating blacks are not allowed, yet who claims to not be a racial segregationist.


Oh Poopypants, we already spanked you on that one. You asked which would be the most polite way for a racist to inform somebody they weren't welcome on the racist property. I answered by saying informing the unwelcome person would be a way to do it.

That doesn't mean I approve of, or would behave the same way myself in a similar circumstance.

Here, lets' try this one. 

What would be the best way for a 17 year old to defecate on the floor of a restroom ? 
Now if I answered this way, "he should do it as neatly as possible and consider cleaning it up", that wouldn't mean I think the 17 year old micro penis lad should do it, I would simply be answering the question as if the doing of it was already a foregone conclusion.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> You asked which would be the most polite way for a racist to inform somebody they weren't welcome on the racist property. I answered by saying informing the unwelcome person would be a way to do it.


nope.

i asked you what's the least aggressive way to kick someone out of your store* based on their skin color.
*
you responded that "it would be polite and reasonable to remind any person first that they are uninvited on private property".


you stated without equivocation that you think it is "polite" and "reasonable" to remind people that they are uninvited *based on their skin color*.

no wonder your rhetoric appeals to open and admitted white separatists like psiclonex.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> Politicians speak out of both sides of their mouths.


True words spoken by somebody who speaks from both sides of his mouth and occasionally, out of his ass.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> nope.
> 
> i asked you what's the least aggressive way to kick someone out of your store* based on their skin color.
> *
> ...



It's polite to go where you are welcome, impolite to remain (and shit) where you are not welcome. 

It is not contradictory to agree that a property owner may discriminate with the use of his own property and at the same time understand that I may not discriminate similarly. Two separate things Meathead.

For instance, if you asked me if you could shit on my floor, I have the option of saying yes or no, because it is my floor. if you asked if you could shit on your own floor, I'd say that's up to you, but that wouldn't mean I'd endorse your fecal assault. 

The color of the shit has no bearing on whether or not you own the property or don't own the property corn holio.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> It's polite to go where you are welcome, impolite to remain (and shit) where you are not welcome.
> 
> It is not contradictory to agree that a property owner may discriminate with the use of his own property and at the same time understand that I may not discriminate similarly. Two separate things Meathead.
> 
> ...


If I were to "shit on your floor" who would be the rightful owner, of said shit?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> It's polite to go where you are welcome, impolite to remain (and shit) where you are not welcome.


wow.

so you decided when composing your message to call out one thing as impolite, but that thing you chose to call out was not racial segregation.

nope.

the thing you decided to call out as impolite was a black person walking into a racist's store.

no wonder psiclonex, an adnitted and open racial separatist, enjoys your rhetoric and finds it appealing.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 13, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> If I were to "shit on your floor" who would be the rightful owner, of said shit?


Avast me mateys! Abandon shit!! Aargh!!!


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> wow.
> 
> so you decided when composing your message to call out one thing as impolite, but that thing you chose to call out was not racial segregation.
> 
> ...



No, you framed the circumstances to fit your narrative.

Any person going onto property they don't own or attempting to use property they don't own, should always check with the owner if it is okay.

What are you some kind of thief?


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 13, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> If I were to "shit on your floor" who would be the rightful owner, of said shit?


Just because it's not up your ass doesn't mean it's not yours.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> Any person going onto property they don't own or attempting to use property they don't own, should always check with the owner if it is okay.


so in your ideal utopia, any and every time i enter a store, i should first ask for the owner of the store and make sure my skin color and sexual orientation is acceptable to him?

and you claim you are not advocating for racial segregation?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2015)

PsicloneX said:


> Just because it's not up your ass doesn't mean it's not yours.


it seems like you, being a racial separatist and all, find rob roy's rhetoric appealing. is that correct?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

PsicloneX said:


> Just because it's not up your ass doesn't mean it's not yours.


How's the movie, based on your life story, coming along? Tell your buddy MuylocoNC, that I am sorry for annihilating him yesterday. Oh, and tell him thanks for my new signature.


----------



## Wavels (Aug 13, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> so this morning, i'm on my way to drop of yet another application for 'server' (big bear brewing).
> 
> on my way, down the main drag in 'my town' (@Wavels ), i encounter a white porsche with 'i'm ready for hillary' (i bet you are) bright shiny, new sticker..well, i just couldn't resist a friendly game of chicken
> 
> ...


Bernie is an interesting fellow.
His recent feckless defense of his podium under assault from the Black lives matter renegades will certainly not help his acquisition of undecided independents
It is a tad premature, but I cannot envision Bernie swaying a majority of independents.
His socialist label will most certainly not play well in Peoria.
However, it is very early yet and virtually anything could happen.
How many pundits have been incorrect regarding the popularity of Trump???
Most have missed it.
Stumpin for Trump...hahaha.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> so in your ideal utopia, any and every time i enter a store, i should first ask for the owner of the store and make sure my skin color and sexual orientation is acceptable to him?
> 
> and you claim you are not advocating for racial segregation?


No, you as known floor shitter would already know that your reputation has preceded you and that very few establishments would be willing to do business with you, until you had cleaned up your poopy mess and made the victim of your fecal assault whole again by restituting them.

In my ideal utopia people would interact on a mutual basis, failing a mutual basis existing, they would agree to leave each other alone. It isn't up to me to decide why a person doesn't want to interact with me, knowing they do not wish to is all I need to know to leave to them alone.

You advocate for forced human interactions, I do not...rapist.


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> *based on their skin color*.
> 
> .


And you want to award people reparations based on their skin color .Racist .


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2015)

PsicloneX said:


> And you want to award people reparations based on their skin color .Racist .


no, based on a history of servitude, which just happens to correspond to skin color.

you are a racial separatist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> No, you as known floor shitter would already know that your reputation has preceded you and that very few establishments would be willing to do business with you, until you had cleaned up your poopy mess and made the victim of your fecal assault whole again by restituting them.
> 
> In my ideal utopia people would interact on a mutual basis, failing a mutual basis existing, they would agree to leave each other alone. It isn't up to me to decide why a person doesn't want to interact with me, knowing they do not wish to is all I need to know to leave to them alone.
> 
> You advocate for forced human interactions, I do not...rapist.


no need to backpedal, you said just one post ago that any person going onto property they don't own or attempting to use property they don't own, should always check with the owner if it is okay.

so in your ideal utopia, any and every time i enter a store, i should first ask for the owner of the store and make sure my skin color and sexual orientation is acceptable to him?


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> no need to backpedal, you said just one post ago that any person going onto property they don't own or attempting to use property they don't own, should always check with the owner if it is okay.
> 
> so in your ideal utopia, any and every time i enter a store, i should first ask for the owner of the store and make sure my skin color and sexual orientation is acceptable to him?


No, first you should remove the ears of corn sticking out of your ass and dispose of them properly.


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> no, based on a history of servitude, which just happens to correspond to skin color.
> 
> you are a racial separatist.


History of servative is not a consideration for reparations, it is history .Call it what it is, a desire to have what others have without earning it .


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> No, first you should remove the ears of corn sticking out of your ass and dispose of them properly.


as i states before, your fixation on this sort of thing is clearly a byproduct of the fact that you were sexually molested by a pedophile when you were a 13 year old child.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2015)

PsicloneX said:


> History of servative is not a consideration for reparations, it is history .Call it what it is, a desire to have what others have without earning it .


servative?

notice the red squiggly lines under words. if you need a more intelligent liberal to spell check for you, we are all over the place.

history is still with us today. 37 presidents owe their fortunes to slavery. 

if you are talking about the desire to have without earning it, you are talking about these many, many families who got rich off the backs of slaves.

and i will be sure to remind you that istory is history every time you try to bring up anything that has happened in the past, ever.

you dumb racial separatist douchehole.


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> servative?
> 
> notice the red squiggly lines under words. if you need a more intelligent liberal to spell check for you, we are all over the place.
> 
> ...


istory ?
notice the red squiggly lines under words. innoculate yourself ahead of time .
https://www.rollitup.org/t/hello.879329/

There is a saying behind every great fortune,there is a great crime .
People with money are not going to give it up willingly .
The country has wasted 22 trillion dollars on helping the what ever they are called these days . It hurt their families and the money was wasted and they were never entitled to it anyway . The gravy train is broke down .You corncobbed pedophile .


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

PsicloneX said:


> There is a saying behind every great fortune,there is a great crime .


 You're right about that. Every "great fortune", is accumulated through criminal activity.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 13, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> You're right about that. Every "great fortune", is accumulated through criminal activity.


Trying to figure out if you're Buck or Abandon...


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 13, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> You're right about that. Every "great fortune", is accumulated through criminal activity.


No . That isn't so .It is as I wrote. I didnt commit a crime , I was a realtor in a qui tam suit . I discovered a crime .


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Trying to figure out if you're Buck or Abandon...


"I am that I am."


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

PsicloneX said:


> No . That isn't so .It is as I wrote. I didnt commit a crime , I was a realtor in a qui tam suit . I discovered a crime .


That's interesting, were you also engaging in falsifying applications to get unqualified home owners approved? That is CRIMINAL!


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 13, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> "I am that I am."


Well you've replied to a few posts as tho you know me, yet you only joined in June and I haven't even been posting cos I was on my 3rd or 4th slowdown...

I don't mind Abandon, I disagree with his extreme left view but he's a pragmatist when it comes down to it and someone I'd probably get along with IRL (if we left politics aside).

It's that other clown, he's been on ignore for like 2 years and still replies to my posts (I can see the "You are ignoring content from this user" when he replies to me) otherwise the site is like he doesn't exist.

So which of them are you?


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 13, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> That's interesting, were you also engaging in falsifying applications to get unqualified home owners approved? That is CRIMINAL!


No .I wouldnt even know how to do that .


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Well you've replied to a few posts as tho you know me, yet you only joined in June and I haven't even been posting cos I was on my 3rd or 4th slowdown...
> 
> I don't mind Abandon, I disagree with his extreme left view but he's a pragmatist when it comes down to it and someone I'd probably get along with IRL (if we left politics aside).
> 
> ...




I am just a happy, stoned, atheist.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

PsicloneX said:


> No .I wouldnt even know how to do that .


(Wink, wink!)


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2015)

PsicloneX said:


> The country has wasted 22 trillion dollars on helping the what ever they are called these days .


i believe it's called the military.



PsicloneX said:


> It hurt their families and the money was wasted and they were never entitled to it anyway . The gravy train is broke down .You corncobbed pedophile .


if we abolished the war on poverty tonight, the number of people in poverty would double by tomorrow.

you dipshit racial separatist sock puppet.


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> if we abolished the war on poverty tonight, the number of people in poverty would double by tomorrow.
> .


Good unemployed bureaucrats are my favorite kind .


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 13, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> not unless you consider basic human physiolocial needs as:
> 
> pan·der
> ˈpandər/
> ...


Free goodies from government if you elect me. So...Yeah.......Pandering


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Yes he is. Batshit crazy right wing nutjob... Can't count, either.
> 
> They're terrified of what the Sanders campaign might accomplish. Even if he ultimately fails to win the general election, he will have changed the nature of the debate and empowered millions of Americans to get involved.


"changed the nature of the debate"= did nothing substancial
That older generation you like to mock "empowered millions of Americans to get involved".


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> "
> That older generation you like to mock "empowered millions of Americans to get involved".


no, that was the voting rights act, which racists like you fought tooth and nail.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Sanders is drawing crowds. Crowds of the hard left. It will be interesting to see if he can sell "hard left" propaganda to the other 90+% of the electorate. *Nothing would shock me at this point.*
> 
> *The more I hear from him the more I think I want him to secure the nomination.* He might just be the perfect mix of batshit crazy and liberal naïveté to usher in a cataclysmic event so damaging that a return to common sense is finally achieved. He'll destroy many lives and get a great many people killed in the process, but, it's all for the greater good. Ya wanna make a omelette, ya gotta break some eggs and all that.


deciphering above:

i think you're a little confused..and not to mention disrespecting mr. sanders' good name and reputation..you've just laid the groundwork for 'being onboard with bernie' ie (handwriting on the wall); quoted above so when @UncleBuck accuses you of (rightly so) of being a racist rightie..you have your quotes to dispel what he says.

so transparent..just fucking admit you changed your opinion and like what he has to say, bitch!









TAKE A GOOD LOOK AT HIS FACE..HE COULD BE ANYONE OF US!

why do you hate intelligent, weed smokers so much muyloco?..did one of us hurt you bad, little girlie man?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 14, 2015)

Bernie Sanders in '16... because the status quo simply won't do anymore.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> You're not gonna come at the mailbox again, are you?


cum


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 14, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> cum


Yes, of course. I stand firmly corrected.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Bernie is an interesting fellow.
> His recent feckless defense of his podium under assault from the Black lives matter renegades will certainly not help his acquisition of undecided independents
> It is a tad premature, but I cannot envision Bernie swaying a majority of independents.
> His socialist label will most certainly not play well in Peoria.
> ...


'side eye' true that!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Free goodies from government if you elect me. So...Yeah.......Pandering


yeah <side eye>

gratify or indulge (*an immoral or distasteful desire, need, or habit or a person with such a desire, etc*.).
"newspapers are pandering to people's baser instincts"
synonyms:indulge, gratify, satisfy, cater to, give in to, accommodate, comply with


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 14, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie Sanders in '16... because the status quo simply won't do anymore.


You heard about the bernie birthday moneybomb? I didnt until today but I plan to spread the word and contribute 80 bucks.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 14, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> yeah <side eye>
> 
> gratify or indulge
> indulge, cater to, give in to, accommodate, comply with


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> You heard about the bernie birthday moneybomb? I didnt until today but I plan to spread the word and contribute 80 bucks.


nice find, natro! +schuylaar's respect thank you for the contribution!!! 

*The Great Bernie Sanders Birthday Moneybomb Is Coming September 8 is Bernie's birthday and the power of small donors will meet the revolution of social media *

http://observer.com/2015/08/the-great-bernie-sanders-birthday-moneybomb-is-coming/


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 14, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> deciphering above:
> 
> why do you hate intelligent, weed smokers so much muyloco?..did one of us hurt you bad, little girlie man?




Yeah Sky, with him, weed smoking has nothing to do with it.

He hates anyone who is intelligent!


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 14, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> deciphering above:
> 
> i think you're a little confused..and not to mention disrespecting mr. sanders' good name and reputation..you've just laid the groundwork for 'being onboard with bernie' ie (handwriting on the wall); quoted above so when @UncleBuck accuses you of (rightly so) of being a racist rightie..you have your quotes to dispel what he says.
> 
> ...


First off, I have no idea what UB posts, I have him ignored and it's glorious. 

Next up, I think I was pretty clear about why I might prefer him to Hillary. He just might be able to lead us to "rock bottom" even faster than the Hildabeast. As to liking what he has to say, not remotely true. He's an idiot of the highest caliber.

Lastly, where exactly is the "racism" in my posts about Bernie?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 14, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> He's an idiot of the highest caliber.





MuyLocoNC said:


> The last thing the Dems want is a debate between Obama and his defeatist, anti-American, self-loathing liberal ramblings and a true American success story in the form of Herman Cain. Cain would destroy Obama, he has actual executive experience, doesn't tolerate over-privileged whiny little fucks and demands personal responsibility. So far, he's the only candidate that doesn't make me want to vote libertarian. And as an added bonus, he doesn't seem to be a religious zealot.





MuyLocoNC said:


> Actually, I have no burden of proof as I'm not proposing regulations to be enacted or trying to change the status quo, that's you and the chuckleheads like you. ALL the burden is on the MMGW crowd.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 14, 2015)

Illusion of Choice.....


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Illusion of Choice.....


ahhhhhhhhhhhh, dontchya just love the of scent of summer sewage?..yet another 'well-known' sock with 335 messages..


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 15, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Not sure what those posts signify. I agree with every word except destroying Obama. I hadn't realized the country was so fucked in the head. He's still one of the few candidates that doesn't make me want to vote libertarian.

The first and last quotes are still balls on accurate.

Thank you for highlighting a few of my past brilliant thoughts.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Not sure what those posts signify. I agree with every word except destroying Obama. I hadn't realized the country was so fucked in the head. He's still one of the few candidates that doesn't make me want to vote libertarian.
> 
> The first and last quotes are still balls on accurate.
> 
> Thank you for highlighting a few of my past brilliant thoughts.


shows how out of touch you are.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 15, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> shows how out of touch you are.


Shows how out of touch you are that you think I would give a shit about being in touch with gullible, useful idiots.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Shows how out of touch you are that you think I would give a shit about being in touch with gullible, useful idiots.


so, why are you here? wouldn't that make you a gullible useless idiot as well?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 15, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> so, why are you here? wouldn't that make you a gullible useless idiot as well?


I'm here because this is MY country. It may be suffering from a bad case of liberal mental illness, but I hold out hope. The good news for me is I'm beyond the reach of any negative impact from progressive ideology. The bad news for you is you're probably not, from what I've read of your financial situation. 

I almost doubled my net worth during the last recession, if we're going to give the same liberal shitheads another chance to fuck it up again, bonus. I'm looking at a vacation home in either Boulder or Colorado Springs, I'd love nothing more than to have property values in the shitter so I can just stroke a check for it.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I'm here because this is MY country. It may be suffering from a bad case of liberal mental illness, but I hold out hope. The good news for me is I'm beyond the reach of any negative impact from progressive ideology. The bad news for you is you're probably not, from what I've read of your financial situation.
> 
> I almost doubled my net worth during the last recession, if we're going to give the same liberal shitheads another chance to fuck it up again, bonus. I'm looking at a vacation home in either Boulder or Colorado Springs, I'd love nothing more than to have property values in the shitter so I can just stroke a check for it.


i was once like you, however learned the value of quality over quantity.

i envy you not one iota.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 15, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> i was once like you, however learned the value of quality over quantity.
> 
> i envy you not one iota.


I favor quality as well. Quantity only when needed or easily acquired.

I seek neither your envy, nor your acceptance.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 15, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Not sure what those posts signify. I agree with every word except destroying Obama. I hadn't realized the country was so fucked in the head. He's still one of the few candidates that doesn't make me want to vote libertarian.
> 
> The first and last quotes are still balls on accurate.
> 
> Thank you for highlighting a few of my past brilliant thoughts.


This is why you're so angry all the time, because you choose to see what you want to see instead of what's actually there. The country is decidedly moving in a more progressive direction because the majority of Americans are fed up with a government run by Christian conservatives. You guys had your shot, it didn't work out, now it's time to take a step back and let a newer generation of people decide how they want things to be. If what you said is true - "I almost doubled my net worth last recession" - then it wouldn't come as a surprise you'd be against any actionable change to the system that enriched you and a tiny number of others at the expense of everyone else. These changes are happening, you can see them and you don't like it because I'm sure you were taught growing up in the "Me generation" everything is about you. My dad is a baby boomer but my mom comes from the same era you do, fortunately for me she's a lot less abrasive and dickish about discussing the time period and doesn't have any eggs in the basket of winning fake points on the internet, so she's open and honest about how selfish her generation was and she see's the results of it - like you do - right before her eyes.. 

So get comfy in that backseat, buddy. You'll be there a while until another generation relegates you to the trunk and I'll be in the back seat. Cycle of life, and in the immortal words of Nick Diaz... "Don't be scared, homie"


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I'm here because this is MY country.


no it's not.

this country does not belong to homicidal racist retards.

your views are on par with the KKK.


----------



## cc2012 (Aug 15, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> no it's not.
> 
> this country does not belong to homicidal racist retards.
> 
> your views are on par with the KKK.


Stolen Land and it sure as Hell don't belong to you Bucktard.. ..



UncleBuck said:


> are you this bitter all the time, vanilla face?





UncleBuck said:


> maybe on the inside, flour bag.





UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna blame the mexicans and fags for this.





UncleBuck said:


> these thug savage animals look pretty white to me.





UncleBuck said:


> i'm jewish though, so suck it.





UncleBuck said:


> i know who i'd rape.





UncleBuck said:


> *it takes an especially shameless hypocrite to try to accuse others of that which he is guilty of himself.*


You are Racist though are you not Bucktard. ..


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> Stolen Land and it sure as Hell don't belong to you Bucktard.. ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how am i racist for identifying myself as jewish?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 15, 2015)

Bernie Goes Big in NH

http://www.politico.com/story/2015/08/bernie-kicking-into-overdrive-121387.html?hp=t1_r

This Sanders thing has ceased to be a sideshow and is now steamrolling the entire field...

Sanders in '16; a vote for sanity.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I favor quality as well. Quantity only when needed or easily acquired.
> 
> I seek neither your envy, nor your acceptance.


if you get a medium size styrofoam container, 2" pvc pipe a few inches long and a battery fan..you make a hole in the lid to fit the pipe and fan..fill the container with ice and it will cool your car or van by 10 degrees.

- homeless blog


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie Goes Big in NH
> 
> http://www.politico.com/story/2015/08/bernie-kicking-into-overdrive-121387.html?hp=t1_r
> 
> ...


i like this pic..this is our america!


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 15, 2015)

Tell us more about the rabbits, George.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 16, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> i like this pic..this is our america!


Sanders in '16 for sanity in DC!

I kinda like that one...


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 16, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> i like this pic..this is our america!


Diversity at its finest...

Theres more black people at the RNC...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 16, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Diversity at its finest...
> 
> Theres more black people at the RNC...


Name one candidate, in either party, who you think is better on racial issues than Sanders


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Tell us more about the rabbits, George.


no worries..selfie jesus still loves you..can you find him in the crowd?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Sanders in '16 for sanity in DC!
> 
> I kinda like that one...


i got a new one:

trojan horse bernie© (the head)..with all americans piling out..

all rights reserved.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Diversity at its finest...
> 
> Theres more black people at the RNC...


i can see four persons of diversity, minimally.

can you, irish?

today's history lesson, in case you've forgotten..


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 16, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> i can see four persons of diversity, minimally.
> 
> can you, irish?
> 
> today's history lesson, in case you've forgotten..


God, I love that character. I use it as my avatar on Facebook. With a huge nod to Billy Bob Thorton in Slingblade, Daniel Day-Lewis's Bill "The Butcher" Cutting is one of the most transformative roles by any actor. What a performance.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 16, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Name one candidate, in either party, who you think is better on racial issues than Sanders


By better, do you mean who is the best at pandering? Promising free shit? Demonizing successful fellow citizens? 

Or, do you mean which candidate has an agenda that will ultimately benefit (insert race) the most? If that's what you mean, I can think of about five to ten.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 16, 2015)

Yep, you're definitely not paying attention very well.

But everyone knows that ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> By better, do you mean who is the best at pandering? Promising free shit? Demonizing successful fellow citizens?
> 
> Or, do you mean which candidate has an agenda that will ultimately benefit (insert race) the most? If that's what you mean, I can think of about five to ten.


it's like watching the fox "news" channel to read your posts.

reported as spam.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 16, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Or, do you mean which candidate has an agenda that will ultimately benefit (insert race) the most? If that's what you mean, I can think of about five to ten.


Name 1


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 16, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Or, do you mean which candidate has an agenda that will ultimately benefit (insert race) the most? If that's what you mean, I can think of about five to ten.


:crickets:

I'm shocked..


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 16, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> :crickets:
> 
> I'm shocked..


Oh, you were seriously asking? I thought my post was clear that ANY Conservative candidate would fit the bill. Me thunk your persiflage fell heavily upon mine ears.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 16, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Oh, you were seriously asking? I thought my post was clear that ANY Conservative candidate would fit the bill. Me thunk your persiflage fell heavily upon mine ears.


OK, now go ahead and qualify that with citations and examples. Also keep in mind any suit can say anything, it's their actions that actually count. 

So what has any of the GOP candidates, or indeed any of the other Democratic candidates actually done in the way of eliminating racism in this country?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> OK, now go ahead and qualify that with citations and examples. Also keep in mind any suit can say anything, it's their actions that actually count.
> 
> So what has any of the GOP candidates, or indeed any of the other Democratic candidates actually done in the way of eliminating racism in this country?


Lol, you and I have very different ideas about what "racial issues" we are facing and how they should be addressed. Throwing out "eliminating racism" as if that was even the topic we were discussing is dishonest.

You posted "Name one candidate, in either party, who you think is better on racial issues than Sanders". 

I can and did. Any Conservative candidate. I flatly reject your premise that "eliminating racism" is an ingredient in what makes a candidate "better on racial issues".

You're a hopeless liberal. You and I will never agree on what is actually beneficial. We could rehash any of the thousands of threads on this topic that reside on RIU. It's pointless and I'm too tired.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Lol, you and I have very different ideas about what "racial issues" we are facing and how they should be addressed.


I believe the racial issues we're facing as a country coincide directly with the war on drugs. Instead of affecting minorities directly, like Jim Crow & "separate but equal", we criminalize the drugs blacks use (that are chemically identical to the drugs whites use* at the same rate whites use them*), thereby ensuring longer criminal convictions for black citizens who are supposed to enjoy equal protection under the bill of rights. You know, that sacred document of our forefathers.. 


MuyLocoNC said:


> Throwing out "eliminating racism" as if that was even the topic we were discussing is dishonest.


"Limiting", "eliminating", "reducing".. Use whatever word you want, the point remains.. 


MuyLocoNC said:


> I flatly reject your premise that "eliminating racism" is an ingredient in what makes a candidate "better on racial issues".


That's fine. What do you believe makes a candidate "better on racial issues"?


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I believe the racial issues we're facing as a country coincide directly with the war on drugs. Instead of affecting minorities directly, like Jim Crow & "separate but equal", we criminalize the drugs blacks use (that are chemically identical to the drugs whites use* at the same rate whites use them*), thereby ensuring longer criminal convictions for black citizens who are supposed to enjoy equal protection under the bill of rights. You know, that sacred document of our forefathers..
> 
> "Limiting", "eliminating", "reducing".. Use whatever word you want, the point remains..
> 
> That's fine. What do you believe makes a candidate "better on racial issues"?


I think it's more the issue of powder cocaine users not being criminally violent, yet crack heads are constantly robbing people for a fix.

Chemically identical?

Horseshit.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Chemically identical?
> 
> Horseshit.


That's because you're a proven idiot

*Crack cocaine* is used by poor people because it's cheaper & easier to come by, *Cocaine *is used by rich people, the chemical makeup is exactly the same. Here, look:






Now, tell me why black people deserve to be put in jail longer than white people for using and distributing the exact same illegal substance?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> I think it's more the issue of powder cocaine users not being criminally violent, yet crack heads are constantly robbing people for a fix.


Powder cocaine users = whites 

Crack cocaine users = blacks

"Whites are nonviolent, blacks are violent"

Soooooo transparent..


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 17, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Lol, you and I have very different ideas about what "racial issues" we are facing and how they should be addressed. Throwing out "eliminating racism" as if that was even the topic we were discussing is dishonest.
> 
> You posted "Name one candidate, in either party, who you think is better on racial issues than Sanders".
> 
> ...


if conservative candidates are better on racial issues, why do they not get any votes from voters of color?

are you saying that you, as a white man, know what is best for people of color better than people of color do?

just trust whitey? is that your motto?

i don't think that worked out so well before.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 17, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> I think it's more the issue of powder cocaine users not being criminally violent, yet crack heads are constantly robbing people for a fix.
> 
> Chemically identical?
> 
> Horseshit.


4'11'' comes out and makes the racism explicit.

well done, short stuff.

4'11''


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> OK, now go ahead and qualify that with citations and examples. Also keep in mind any suit can say anything, it's their actions that actually count.
> 
> So what has any of the GOP candidates, or indeed any of the other Democratic candidates actually done in the way of eliminating racism in this country?


nice retro bernie, pada! 

i find that people are more interested in him and his ideas when he's 'young' bernie..aging is an unfortunate fact of life, but it doesn't change your core or moral compass..just your face..


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> *Lol, you and I have very different ideas about what "racial issues" we are facing and how they should be addressed.* Throwing out "eliminating racism" as if that was even the topic we were discussing is dishonest.
> 
> You posted "Name one candidate, in either party, who you think is better on racial issues than Sanders".
> 
> ...


really? say..aren't you white?..and pada not?..methinks pada knows better than you..unless you aren't white

@Padawanbater2 not trying to be ignorant, but i just realized i don't know what race those from india are..tried to google and it didn't quite help..how do you indentify when filling out 'race'?<3 my guess would be southeast asian.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 17, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> nice retro bernie, pada!
> 
> i find that people are more interested in him and his ideas when he's 'young' bernie..aging is an unfortunate fact of life, but it doesn't change your core or moral compass..just your face..


I wouldn't vote for a young, idealist candidate for POTUS because I feel the job needs pragmatism, maturity and the willingness to negotiate more than it needs inflexibility on ideology- whatever form it might take.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's because you're a proven idiot
> 
> *Crack cocaine* is used by poor people because it's cheaper & easier to come by, *Cocaine *is used by rich people, the chemical makeup is exactly the same. Here, look:
> 
> ...


Molecularly the same, structurally different.

Try smoke some cocaine and get back to me.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Molecularly the same, structurally different.
> 
> Try smoke some cocaine and get back to me.


something tells me you've tried

personally, i think if you just change the structure..we shall see..chemistry is this semester

have i ever told you all the time i blew up 8th grade science lab? it all started with HCL and a baby food jar..they really shouldn't allow me around this shit


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 17, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Molecularly the same, structurally different.
> 
> Try smoke some cocaine and get back to me.


You are so amazingly ignorant it's a pleasure to know I have you on ignore. I just tap the 'show ignore members' anytime I want to be entertained by stupidity- and Married with Children isn't on. And look! There you are, being stupid, reliable as the Bundys.

Do you ever forget to breathe?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I wouldn't vote for a young, idealist candidate for POTUS because I feel the job needs pragmatism, maturity and the willingness to negotiate more than it needs inflexibility on ideology- whatever form it might take.


oh! i agree ty, and there are a lot of old men here that see themselves like they were in their 20's and 30's..they need to be reminded they look like bernie now..


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 17, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> You are so amazingly ignorant it's a pleasure to know I have you on ignore. I just tap the 'show ignore members' anytime I want to be entertained by stupidity- and Married with Children isn't on. And look! There you are, being stupid, reliable as the Bundys.
> 
> Do you ever forget to breathe?


So do magic faeries just cast a spell on the powder cocaine to make crack?

Or is it processed to give as much effect (and addictive potential) as possible for the smallest amount of cocaine possible, and made into a crystalline structure that is designed to be vaporised?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Harrekin (Aug 17, 2015)

All that said, I'd decriminalise both and treat them as a public health matter within our nationalised medicine system.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 17, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> All that said, I'd decriminalise both and treat them as a public health matter within our nationalised medicine system.


Learn to spell "faeries" [sic] and I will believe you.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 17, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Learn to spell "faeries" [sic] and I will believe you.


I spell it the original way, from the place it originally came from.

Nice try tho.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 17, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> I spell it the original way, from the place it originally came from.
> 
> Nice try tho.


Which would be incorrect in your use of the word. Learn to spell and you will acquire credibility.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 17, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Which would be incorrect in your use of the word. Learn to spell and you will acquire credibility.


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/faerie

Dictionary-pwnd.

Enjoy your day, Captain Ignorant.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 17, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/faerie
> 
> Dictionary-pwnd.
> 
> Enjoy your day, Captain Ignorant.


Yup, you are wrong. You little "faerie" [sic]


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 17, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Yup, you are wrong. You little "faerie" [sic]


Yeah, the dictionary is wrong and you're right.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 17, 2015)

Willie Nelson for Veep!

'Mama, don't let your babies grow up to be politicians'

Sanders in '16, for sanity in DC


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 17, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Yeah, the dictionary is wrong and you're right.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I believe the racial issues we're facing as a country coincide directly with the war on drugs. Instead of affecting minorities directly, like Jim Crow & "separate but equal", we criminalize the drugs blacks use (that are chemically identical to the drugs whites use* at the same rate whites use them*), thereby ensuring longer criminal convictions for black citizens who are supposed to enjoy equal protection under the bill of rights. You know, that sacred document of our forefathers..


While I'm far more in line with liberal views on legalization, I don't see the odious intent of sending minorities to jail for longer sentences in those laws. As with a vast majority of all legislation, I see well-intentioned dogoodery with negative repercussions. I'm not in a good position to argue on the cocaine/crack issue as I have zero experience with either. However, since you took the time to lay it out, I'll respond.

It doesn't surprise me that crack is penalized more in the current system. John Q. Public and myself believe (erroneously?) that crack is more dangerous/addictive than cocaine. If I had to schedule drugs using that as the barometer, I would do the same. Race doesn't enter in to it, at all. Shit, you have "enlightened" states and lawmakers legalizing marijauna all over the country, yet they still criminalize hash. The war on drugs is misguided, not racist.

I'll try to get to your other question later, I have to get my son to his boxing session. Only four more days until we drop him off at the most physically demanding senior military college/service academy in the country.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 17, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Willie Nelson for Veep!
> View attachment 3480908
> 'Mama, don't let your babies grow up to be politicians'
> 
> Sanders in '16, for sanity in DC


Bernie was in town to pick up some potent 'Sour Willie'.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 17, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I'm far more in line with liberal views


Do you kiss your mom with that filthy mouth? LIAR!


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 17, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> View attachment 3480909


Maybe if you gave even 1/10th of a fuck, you wouldn't be so glaringly ignorant.

Pretty sure you're a Buck puppet now.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 17, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Maybe if you gave even 1/10th of a fuck, you wouldn't be so glaringly ignorant.
> 
> Pretty sure you're a Buck puppet now.


I am having a hard time finding a fuck.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 17, 2015)

Another Buck Puppet on ignore.

Balance is restored to the interwebz.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 17, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Another Buck Puppet on ignore.
> 
> Balance is restored to the interwebz.


Unnecessary to ignore herbal, just don't engage with him. He's an entertaining simpleton, far less annoyingly repetitive as the village idiot.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 17, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Unnecessary to ignore herbal, just don't engage with him. He's an entertaining simpleton, far less annoyingly repetitive as the village idiot.


He gone, it's too late now...


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 17, 2015)

Helloooooooo


----------



## cc2012 (Aug 17, 2015)

Herb ain't no sock for Bucktard pretty sure of that... ..


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 17, 2015)

Hell no!


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 17, 2015)

Look at the last interaction I had with @UncleBuck He hasn't been seen since.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ban-gay-marriage-says-man-clad-in-leather-with-400-haircut.880728/page-3


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 17, 2015)

i love watching a bunch of idiots obsess over me, feels good on my ego.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 17, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i love watching a bunch of idiots obsess over me, feels good on my ego.


lol


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> So do magic faeries just cast a spell on the powder cocaine to make crack?
> 
> Or is it processed to give as much effect (and addictive potential) as possible for the smallest amount of cocaine possible, and made into a crystalline structure that is designed to be vaporised?


so i was watching pulp fiction..why can you not snort heroin?..if you mainline that's quicker, directly in your blood..i never understood that principle.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Learn to spell "faeries" [sic] and I will believe you.


i totally smile every time harrekin 's' used for a 'z'..it's so endearing and..old world


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> Herb ain't no sock for Bucktard pretty sure of that... ..


complete narcissist tendencies..beenthere, perhaps?

he loves to amaze and amuse.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Unnecessary to ignore herbal, just don't engage with him. He's an entertaining simpleton, far less annoyingly repetitive as the village idiot.


thought you had him on ignore?

admit it..you're addicted to UB.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 17, 2015)

narcissist tendencies? 






schuylaar said:


> complete narcissist tendencies..beenthere, perhaps?
> 
> he loves to amaze and amuse.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 18, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> so i was watching pulp fiction..why can you not snort heroin?..if you mainline that's quicker, directly in your blood..i never understood that principle.


When you put H in a needle you use far less powder than you would in a line of cocaine.

Therefore if you chopped up a line of heroin thinking it was coke, you'd use far far far too much and OD.

Never tried H and never will, but it's a fairly simple principle.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> When you put H in a needle you use far less powder than you would in a line of cocaine.
> 
> Therefore if you chopped up a line of heroin thinking it was coke, you'd use far far far too much and OD.
> 
> Never tried H and never will, but it's a fairly simple principle.


yeah, after i posted, i was thinking same..vincent vega heats a small amount on a spoon..over a line.

my brother did H once right in front of me..made me promise to never touch it, i never did.

he thinks he's JC now, gonna write a book and periodically attacks my dad with power tools..family fun.


----------



## spandy (Aug 18, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> so i was watching pulp fiction..why can you not snort heroin?..if you mainline that's quicker, directly in your blood..i never understood that principle.



I always thought she didn't know it was heroin, and lined it out like it was coke.

You can totally snort heroin. Thousands of losers do it every day.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 18, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> thought you had him on ignore?
> 
> admit it..you're addicted to UB.


I don't have herbal on ignore, I just don't engage with him. What in my post leads you to believe I don't have the village idiot on ignore? Me giving the reason why he's on ignore? That's more ridiculous than your normal conclusions. 

Until I decide to have another get off ignore weekend for my amusement, UB remains ignored. Although, more and more, his little minions seem to be posting his tired, worn out lies and wild conclusions for him. It hasn't become annoyingly repetitive yet, so they are currently afforded the honor of my attention.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 18, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I don't have herbal on ignore, I just don't engage with him. What in my post leads you to believe I don't have the village idiot on ignore? Me giving the reason why he's on ignore? That's more ridiculous than your normal conclusions.
> 
> Until I decide to have another get off ignore weekend for my amusement, UB remains ignored. Although, more and more, his little minions seem to be posting his tired, worn out lies and wild conclusions for him. It hasn't become annoyingly repetitive yet, so they are currently afforded the honor of my attention.


seems like you spend an inordinate amount of time and expend quite a bit of effort totally not giving me attention.

i find it odd that someone so well practiced in ignorance like yourself would suck so bad at ignoring.

but then again, you are a loser at pretty much whatever you set your mind to.

54-40.


----------



## sheskunk (Aug 18, 2015)

The Fed's pay 40% of my wages. That's why I'm so successful. 

Well that, and because I'm white.

Whoop Whoop!


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 18, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i love watching a bunch of idiots obsess over me, feels good on my ego.


Warning!! This sentiment is a reportable offence.


----------



## althor (Aug 18, 2015)

spandy said:


> I always thought she didn't know it was heroin, and lined it out like it was coke.
> 
> You can totally snort heroin. Thousands of losers do it every day.


 Yep, I don't fuck with it myself but that is supposedly one of the reasons of the recent resurgance of H is it is pure enough to snort so easier to get idiots hooked before going to the needle. Of course another one of the main reasons is the fact so many soccer moms are pill junkies and their pills are being more closely monitored.


----------



## cc2012 (Aug 18, 2015)

spandy said:


> I always thought she didn't know it was heroin, and lined it out like it was coke.
> 
> You can totally snort heroin. Thousands of losers do it every day.


----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 18, 2015)

cc2012 said:


>


Oh look, another well written and insightful post by the articulate and laconic literary savant CC2012. Thank you for giving us your thoughts and weighing in with these concise and convincing arguments.


----------



## cc2012 (Aug 18, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Oh look, another well written and insightful post by the articulate and laconic literary savant CC2012. Thank you for giving us your thoughts and weighing in with these concise and convincing arguments.











abandonconflict said:


> This is something I lose sleep over. Because Sharia Law is already everywhere. Any day now this will be a serious issue in urgent need of remedy in the US because it has already spread so much.
> srsbzns





abandonconflict said:


> Mcrandle ought to be thankful for all the Mexican immigrants who prevent Islam from becoming a majority.





abandonconflict said:


> Pedophilia is consensual though.


----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 18, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> I need to use a dictionary to understand your posts.


Just stick to memes, sweetheart.


----------



## cc2012 (Aug 18, 2015)

False Quotes, that the best you got.. .. Lame!!


----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 18, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> False Quotes, that the best you got.. .. Lame!!


Did your boyfriend help you write this?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> False Quotes, that the best you got.. .. Lame!!


she has nice teeth for a brit..and what the hell is richard branson's problem?..you'd think with all that moula he's slap some veneers on those yellow horse teeth.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 20, 2015)

if you agree with bernie, 'like' this post.

*Bernie Sanders To Introduce Legislation Abolishing Private Prisons When Congress Reconvenes*

http://thinkprogress.org/election/2015/08/20/3693380/bernie-sanders-private-prisons/


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 21, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> if you agree with bernie, 'like' this post.
> 
> *Bernie Sanders To Introduce Legislation Abolishing Private Prisons When Congress Reconvenes*
> 
> http://thinkprogress.org/election/2015/08/20/3693380/bernie-sanders-private-prisons/


Pubs controlling both houses?

Tokenism.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 21, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> if you agree with bernie, 'like' this post.
> 
> *Bernie Sanders To Introduce Legislation Abolishing Private Prisons When Congress Reconvenes*
> 
> http://thinkprogress.org/election/2015/08/20/3693380/bernie-sanders-private-prisons/


Oh yeah, that'll jam a stick in the hornet's nest- I can't wait to hear all the right wing excuses.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Oh yeah, that'll jam a stick in the hornet's nest- I can't wait to hear all the right wing excuses.


didn't take that long..see post above yours.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Pubs controlling both houses?
> 
> Tokenism.


the above only works when favors are owed and called; along with cronyism.

your forgetting one little thing: bernie owes no one.

and that, in and of itself, is why mr. sanders will become the 45th president of the united states.


----------



## althor (Aug 21, 2015)

Around 15 years ago I built a prison. During the construction the Architect and Project Manager were talking near me. According to them, everything was supplied, from the matresses to the employees, by the government and they were still paying 700 dollars per prisoner per day with EVERYTHING supplied. Just pure money going to the owners.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 21, 2015)

althor said:


> Around 15 years ago I built a prison. During the construction the Architect and Project Manager were talking near me. According to them, everything was supplied, from the matresses to the employees, by the government and they were still paying 700 dollars per prisoner per day with EVERYTHING supplied. Just pure money going to the owners.


A despicable travesty of justice and human rights, perpetrated by our very own right wing against those of color or without sufficient resources to avoid incarceration.


----------



## althor (Aug 21, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> A despicable travesty of justice and human rights, perpetrated by our very own right wing against those of color or without sufficient resources to avoid incarceration.


 If you think that is a "right wing" thing you are sadly mistaken. This is a GOVERNMENT thing.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 21, 2015)

althor said:


> If you think that is a "right wing" thing you are sadly mistaken. This is a GOVERNMENT thing.


Go back and see who sponsored the legislation. You'll find it was the Right that encouraged this, often with the left's complicity.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 22, 2015)

althor said:


> Around 15 years ago I built a prison. During the construction the Architect and Project Manager were talking near me. According to them, everything was supplied, from the matresses to the employees, by the government and they were still paying 700 dollars per prisoner per day with EVERYTHING supplied. Just pure money going to the owners.


oligarchy of the highest order..if there's a way to turn a buck..not far removed from the $1000 halliburton toilets, eh?

every second, minute, hour, day, week, month, year, decade..think about every time righteous rightie throws up the deficit stats clock..it is they, who should heed the running of the clock for it is they, who are responsible..want $3 per person SNAP?..

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/GreedyJew


----------



## cc2012 (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Harrekin (Aug 22, 2015)

spandy said:


> I always thought she didn't know it was heroin, and lined it out like it was coke.
> 
> You can totally snort heroin. Thousands of losers do it every day.


You're correct, she though it was coke and banged a pretty fat line.

Heroin is for chumps tho.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 22, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Pubs controlling both houses?
> 
> Tokenism.


the republicans you keep rooting for?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 22, 2015)

althor said:


> If you think that is a "right wing" thing you are sadly mistaken. This is a GOVERNMENT thing.


governments that are more liberal than ours do not have this same issue, skinhead.


----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 22, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> oligarchy of the highest order..if there's a way to turn a buck..not far removed from the $1000 halliburton toilets, eh?
> 
> every second, minute, hour, day, week, month, year, decade..think about every time righteous rightie throws up the deficit stats clock..it is they, who should heed the running of the clock for it is they, who are responsible..want $3 per person SNAP?..
> 
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/GreedyJew


Wow Sky.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 23, 2015)

I love it when Socialists talk about "deficit reduction"...

Why not just be fucking straight and call it "a slew of new taxes" ??


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> I love it when Socialists talk about "deficit reduction"...
> 
> Why not just be fucking straight and call it "a slew of new taxes" ??


obama is on his way to balancing the budget without "a slew of new taxes", and your tiny, 4'11'', dumb ass called him a socialist repeatedly.

you also called him by any number of other racial slurs too, tiny little racist loser kid.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 23, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> I love it when Socialists talk about "deficit reduction"...
> 
> Why not just be fucking straight and call it "a slew of new taxes" ??


Why not call it responsible?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 23, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Why not call it responsible?


Hmmmm, checking the historical record;

Democratic administrations balance the budget...

Republican ones create yawning deficits that lead to financial crashes.

The idea that anyone can defend the republican party on the grounds of fiscal responsibility strikes me as both laughable (if the consequences weren't so dire) and as an object lesson in just how easy it is to fool some people into fucking themselves over.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Hmmmm, checking the historical record;
> 
> Democratic administrations balance the budget...
> 
> ...


If/When, you can control Education.......

"The supreme art of war is to subdue the enemy without fighting."
Sun Tzu


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Hmmmm, checking the historical record;
> 
> Democratic administrations balance the budget...
> 
> ...


and if you want to take it one step further regarding core values//moral compass of left/right..the left and their offspring, clearly have grasp of; the children of the right do not possess..

the apple does not far fall from the tree..when you think you've really landed on your selection..look at their kids..do like what you see and are willing to put this person in charge of you and your livelihood?



Summa Mom


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 23, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Yeah Sky, with him, weed smoking has nothing to do with it.
> 
> He hates anyone who is intelligent!


You must be his best friend


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 23, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> so, why are you here? wouldn't that make you a gullible useless idiot as well?


He seems to know the difference between "useful" and "useless". So there's that...........


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 23, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> This is why you're so angry all the time, because you choose to see what you want to see instead of what's actually there. The country is decidedly moving in a more progressive direction because the majority of Americans are fed up with a government run by Christian conservatives. You guys had your shot, it didn't work out, now it's time to take a step back and let a newer generation of people decide how they want things to be. If what you said is true - "I almost doubled my net worth last recession" - then it wouldn't come as a surprise you'd be against any actionable change to the system that enriched you and a tiny number of others at the expense of everyone else. These changes are happening, you can see them and you don't like it because I'm sure you were taught growing up in the "Me generation" everything is about you. My dad is a baby boomer but my mom comes from the same era you do, fortunately for me she's a lot less abrasive and dickish about discussing the time period and doesn't have any eggs in the basket of winning fake points on the internet, so she's open and honest about how selfish her generation was and she see's the results of it - like you do - right before her eyes..
> 
> So get comfy in that backseat, buddy. You'll be there a while until another generation relegates you to the trunk and I'll be in the back seat. Cycle of life, and in the immortal words of Nick Diaz... "Don't be scared, homie"


For someone who advocates higher taxes and expenses on everyone so you can personally benefit, you calling others "selfish" seems both hypocrisy and inappropriate.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 23, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Name one candidate, in either party, who you think is better on racial issues than Sanders


BLM called him a racist. How do you define "racist"? You advocate race-based preferential hiring practices, and call those who disagree with you "racists".


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 23, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> which candidate has an agenda that will ultimately benefit (insert race) the most?


Isn't that exactly the definition of racial discrimination?


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 23, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>





Padawanbater2 said:


> Also keep in mind any suit can say anything,


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 23, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Why not call it responsible?


Because it's irresponsible?


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Hmmmm, checking the historical record;
> 
> Democratic administrations balance the budget...
> 
> ...


Democratic administrations balance the budget years after they leave office false promises of cost reductions that never happen.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 23, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> and if you want to take it one step further regarding core values//moral compass of left/right..the left and their offspring, clearly have grasp of; the children of the right do not possess..
> 
> the apple does not far fall from the tree..when you think you've really landed on your selection..look at their kids..do like what you see and are willing to put this person in charge of you and your livelihood?
> 
> ...


I see you went crying to admin and got my reply deleted. Deadbeat moms don't get to criticize how others raise their kids.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 23, 2015)

fail. he's the only candidate that can prove no special interest.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 23, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> I see you went crying to admin and got my reply deleted. Deadbeat moms don't get to criticize how others raise their kids.


you are a retard.

i don't cry to the admin..that belongs to the men here.

the last crying to admin i did, was to get doer back his credentials after being booted.

i had nothing to do with the deletion of your post and find it amusing that you think it's the 'female' when in fact it's a crybaby 'male'.

@potroast?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> BLM called him a racist. How do you define "racist"? You advocate race-based preferential hiring practices, and call those who disagree with you "racists".


study after study shows that being white makes you more likely to get a job than being black. 

same exact resume, same exact qualifications, and the white sounding name gets twice as many callbacks.

of course you do not want to address this, you were once a member of a white supremacy group right here on rollitup.

i can only imagine what kind of hate groups you are a member of in real life.

i bet you've even participated in hate crimes. you are a hateful, bitter, small person.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Democratic administrations balance the budget years after they leave office


clinton ran a surplus while in office. obama has cut a trillion+ off the deficit.

you are dumb. very, very dumb.

and you set your whole family on fire. twice. were they black or something?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Deadbeat moms don't get to criticize how others raise their kids.


you never raised your kids though. you killed them with fire. literally.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 23, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> study after study shows that being white makes you more likely to get a job than being black.
> 
> same exact resume, same exact qualifications, and the white sounding name gets twice as many callbacks.
> 
> ...


unless of course, you are on a black campus..i've applied for many a position..admin..proctor..bursar..all of which i would be completely qualified for..not even a 'fuck you very much for applying'..my program director has applied for adjunct work for the extra cash..no call backs either..we are both as white as a sheet


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> unless of course, you are on a black campus..i've applied for many a position..admin..proctor..bursar..all of which i would be completely qualified for..not even a 'fuck you very much for applying'..my program director has applied for adjunct work for the extra cash..no call backs either..we are both as white as a sheet


that must invalidate the numerous studies they have done showing that a resume with a white sounding name will get twice as many callbacks as the exact same resume with a black sounding name.


----------



## cc2012 (Aug 23, 2015)

And Who carried out the "Studies" which side/group did they align with? 

“If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, for the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.”


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 23, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> unless of course, you are on a black campus..i've applied for many a position..admin..proctor..bursar..all of which i would be completely qualified for..not even a 'fuck you very much for applying'..my program director has applied for adjunct work for the extra cash..no call backs either..we are both as white as a sheet


It may be understandable that they want to keep those positions for black people... but how is that not reverse racism?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 23, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> that must invalidate the numerous studies they have done showing that a resume with a white sounding name will get twice as many callbacks as the exact same resume with a black sounding name.


Not on the campus of a 'black' college or university.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 24, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> It may be understandable that they want to keep those positions for black people... but how is that not reverse racism?


It's straight up racism, you dummy.

But either way, not even fast food will hire Sky these days so the claims of racism are questionable at best.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> And Who carried out the "Studies" which side/group did they align with?
> 
> “If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, for the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.”


you are already calling these studies lies before you have even seen them?

http://www.nber.org/papers/w9873

goddamn, what a stupid racist loser you are, CiCi.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> It's straight up racism, you dummy.


racism is when you call black people "spear chuckers", not any and every time an unqualified white person gets turned down for a position somewhere.

4'11'' worth of stupidity and racism packed into one tiny frame.


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 24, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> It may be understandable that they want to keep those positions for black people... but how is that not reverse racism?


It is Reverse Racism


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> that must invalidate the numerous studies they have done showing that a resume with a white sounding name will get twice as many callbacks as the exact same resume with a black sounding name.


.edu is worlds away from corporate, buck.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Not on the campus of a 'black' college or university.


my Program Director took me to lunch over the summer, we were talking about..i told him i sensed that there was a position opening up in my department (the only faculty support and highly coveted position available in my department ever available to a student)..he confirmed..job posted on 8/18

this time around, i'm changing a few things..i didn't allow demographics to enter into the equation..this time, I did..i'm more of a minority than the diversity..white/female/2nd career.

i'm putting together my cover letter (which is quite different from a corporation), since my professor is on the Selection Committee, he cannot review..going to have Summa child review and give me pointers..dress, interview style.

let's see what happens, shall we?

time to get ready for classes..see you tonight!


----------



## cc2012 (Aug 24, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> you are already calling these studies lies before you have even seen them?
> 
> http://www.nber.org/papers/w9873
> 
> goddamn, what a stupid racist loser you are, CiCi.


Name calling again, mind that's all You are good for, well that and spamming and derailing Threads, which usually involves You calling someone a Racist or Paedophile.. Good For You Ya Loser.. Do I need to re-post some more of your Racist Posts..do I YOU RACIST LOSER!!


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 24, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> that must invalidate the numerous studies they have done showing that a resume with a white sounding name will get twice as many callbacks as the exact same resume with a black sounding name.



It does however confirm that there is no racism involved when a white person can`t go up Houser st and not be harmed in the "Pan" because it`s an all black neighborhood.


----------



## althor (Aug 24, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> Name calling again, mind that's all You are good for, well that and spamming and derailing Threads, which usually involves You calling someone a Racist or Paedophile.. Good For You Ya Loser.. Do I need to re-post some more of your Racist Posts..do I YOU RACIST LOSER!!


 Interesting thing is, the moment I start talking to UncleBigot the way he talks to everyone else, my posts get deleted.
Not sure if it is WKI reporting or his "guardian mod" keeping a close eye.


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 24, 2015)

.............................


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 25, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> .edu is worlds away from corporate, buck.


that must invalidate the numerous studies on the issue then.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 25, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> Name calling again, mind that's all You are good for, well that and spamming and derailing Threads, which usually involves You calling someone a Racist or Paedophile.. Good For You Ya Loser.. Do I need to re-post some more of your Racist Posts..do I YOU RACIST LOSER!!


don't have a meltdown, Cici.

i know you get sick of being called a racist loser, but if you would stop being a racist loser, the problem would fix itself.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 25, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Unclebuck unmasked, showing his true colours


i love how you obsess over me. 

i'm on here once, maybe twice a day, and you sit there all day mulling about me.

epic.


----------



## sheskunk (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## cc2012 (Aug 25, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> don't have a meltdown, Cici.
> 
> i know you get sick of being called a racist loser, but if you would stop being a racist loser, the problem would fix itself.











UncleBuck said:


> are you this bitter all the time, vanilla face?





UncleBuck said:


> maybe on the inside, flour bag.





UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna blame the mexicans and fags for this.





UncleBuck said:


> anyhoo, you go on living in your bigoted southerner bubble of mental retardation, that same bubble where you work endless 112 hour weeks installing "greese" traps for your three tooth having, sister fucking daddy.





UncleBuck said:


> http://www.kwtx.com/home/headlines/Waco-Shooting-Near-Twin-Peaks-In-Waco-304043711.html
> the restaurant owners were warned about the violence that was bound to spring forth from the white culture it catered to, but they ignored the warnings.
> five different rival gangs of white folks started shooting, stabbing, and beating each other to death at this restaurant.
> these savage animals started shooting at the cops just for trying to ensure the safety of the innocent patrons who had to deal with this violent pack of whites. these poor innocent bystanders had to hide in freezers to stay safe from these white thug criminals.
> ...





UncleBuck said:


> yeah, but this is a problem unique to white culture. these whites are savages, animals.
> when was the last time 5 black biker gangs started to beat, stab, and shoot at each other before firing on the police officers who were simply trying to protect innocent patrons from the violence of white culture?
> and why haven't leaders in the white community stepped up to address the epidemic of violence in the white community?
> white on white murder is a huge problem, whites are killing each other at an 83% rate. that s sickening.
> i think we need to figure out why whites are so violent and unable to follow the simple rules of civilized society.





UncleBuck said:


> i'm jewish though, so suck it.





UncleBuck said:


> i know who i'd rape.





UncleBuck said:


> *it takes an especially shameless hypocrite to try to accuse others of that which he is guilty of himself.*


Meltdown over you, yeah right, like when you told Me.. .



UncleBuck said:


> kill yourself.


You just don't get it do you, Noboby wants You here, You are NOT welcome, You are Racist and Bigoted ..in-fact You fill this site with the Daily vomit you spew, trying to label and twist peoples words. You really do need to take a long hard look at yourself, seems to Me You have NO redeeming qualities what so ever.. Leave R.I.U. and start up your own little Racist Site to spew your vile comments, pretty sure You would be happier, I know most Members of R.I.U. would be if You left and don't forget to take your half a dozen Sock Puppets with You.

atb


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> that must invalidate the numerous studies on the issue then.


no. i'm thinking of changing my name to shaniqua..probably fare better.

when in rome, buck. this time around i used 'employee referral' and allowed demographics such as race/age/gender.

totally got denied on my FA 2nd appeal for grants..my hardships have not been extensive enough though fully documented, while waiting in line to air my dirty laundry..i'm hearing FA people tell students 'just go to your work and tell them you need on letterhead, your hours changed'..but the shit i've been through doesn't qualify.

schuylaar's window: STEM building at sunset..thinking of you men

XXOO


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Unclebuck unmasked, showing his true colours


did bucky really say that quote? or did you edit?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2015)

and we're back!!..

i've got an idea!..let's discuss, bernie.

*3 reasons Bernie Sanders is now the Democratic front-runner*

http://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-blog/presidential-campaign/251860-3-reasons-bernie-sanders-is-now-the-democratic-front

toldya so..


----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 25, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> Meltdown over you, yeah right, like when you told Me.. .
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't get it do you, Noboby wants You here, You are NOT welcome, You are Racist and Bigoted ..in-fact You fill this site with the Daily vomit you spew, trying to label and twist peoples words. You really do need to take a long hard look at yourself, seems to Me You have NO redeeming qualities what so ever.. Leave R.I.U. and start up your own little Racist Site to spew your vile comments, pretty sure You would be happier, I know most Members of R.I.U. would be if You left and don't forget to take your half a dozen Sock Puppets with You.


Have you ever grown a cannabis plant?


----------



## cc2012 (Aug 25, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Have you ever grown a cannabis plant?


You need Glasses old man!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 25, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> You just don't get it do you, Noboby wants You here, You are NOT welcome, You are Racist and Bigoted ..in-fact You fill this site with the Daily vomit you spew, trying to label and twist peoples words. You really do need to take a long hard look at yourself, seems to Me You have NO redeeming qualities what so ever.. Leave R.I.U. and start up your own little Racist Site to spew your vile comments, pretty sure You would be happier, I know most Members of R.I.U. would be if You left and don't forget to take your half a dozen Sock Puppets with You.
> 
> atb


nice meltdown, i like those.

you are still a racist loser though. and very stupid.

and you suck at growing, big time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 25, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> you boast about making 5k selling your moldy weed to kids


please quote that post of mine then.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 25, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> You make 80 posts per day on at least 3 accounts
> you boast about making 5k selling your moldy weed to kids
> 
> You're one of the most pathetic creatures i have encountered on the interwebs since its conception
> ...



He would get ripped a new one if he ever said that.


----------



## cc2012 (Aug 25, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> nice meltdown, i like those.
> 
> you are still a racist loser though. and very stupid.
> 
> and you suck at growing, big time.


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 25, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> you suck at growing, big time.


You think spIder mites and mold are a normal part of growing LOL

Ask Travis to photoshop you some pictures, your resume is pretty thin


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> You need Glasses old man!!


is that @Harrekin (redhead) in your signature?..

love the pink floyd reference now that @skunkd0c made me look.

did you put it together?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 25, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> You think spIder mites and mold are a normal part of growing LOL
> 
> Ask Travis to photoshop you some pictures, your resume is pretty thin


did you cry as you typed that?


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 26, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> is that @Harrekin (redhead) in your signature?..
> 
> love the pink floyd reference now that @skunkd0c made me look.
> 
> did you put it together?


From what Ive seen you're FAR more ginger than I am, love.


----------



## cc2012 (Aug 26, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> is that @Harrekin (redhead) in your signature?..
> 
> love the pink floyd reference now that @skunkd0c made me look.
> 
> did you put it together?


Cheers, Yeah its all my work.. when bored I love messing in Photoshop or Gimp It contains a few references, Site I used to be Mod on and My use name, unlike what UncleBuck thinks its not CiCi, Close but no Cigar.. . Also Love tha Floyd!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> Cheers, Yeah its all my work.. when bored I love messing in Photoshop or Gimp It contains a few references, Site I used to be Mod on and My use name, unlike what UncleBuck thinks its not CiCi, Close but no Cigar.. . Also Love tha Floyd!!


your name is Cici. it's an adorable name for a racist little girl like yourself.

and you suck at growing. did you know that?


----------



## cc2012 (Aug 26, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> your name is Cici. it's an adorable name for a racist little girl like yourself.
> 
> and you suck at growing. did you know that?


You just can't stop thinking about Kiddies can You! Shameful.. ..R.I.U. Bigoted,Racist Paedophile UncleBuck, which is no surprise esp with that user name.. bet you are like "Come and Sit on UncleBuck's Knee" hmm


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> You just can't stop thinking about Kiddies can You! Shameful.. ..R.I.U. Bigoted,Racist Paedophile UncleBuck, which is no surprise esp with that user name.. bet you are like "Come and Sit on UncleBuck's Knee" hmm


that's adorable, Cici.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2015)

@schuylaar I went to a local Bernie Sanders meet up last night- and girl, there are a lot of people who are beyond frustrated with the way things have gone in our country!

One guy is a meteorologist, and discussed the upcoming attractions of climate change unless something fairly dramatic is done soon. I mentioned the Koch brothers.

There were a lot of people who were frustrated about not being able to make ends meet, IN SPITE OF COLLEGE DEGREES AND GOOD JOBS?!

Citizens United kept coming up as a threat to American democracy.

These were people with careers and families, not professional activists. Many were there out of a general sense that things have gone off the rails and they just can't remain on the sidelines anymore.

The room had that same electric feeling that I got when attending the Internet Chamber of Commerce gatherings in the late nineties, and again at Kush Con II in 2007; this is the future, and these are some of the people who will be shaping it.

I'm proud to be among them.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 28, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> @schuylaar I went to a local Bernie Sanders meet up last night- and girl, there are a lot of people who are beyond frustrated with the way things have gone in our country!
> 
> One guy is a meteorologist, and discussed the upcoming attractions of climate change unless something fairly dramatic is done soon. I mentioned the Koch brothers.
> 
> ...


How will you get back all the wasted time when the Hildabeast is nominated?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> @schuylaar I went to a local Bernie Sanders meet up last night- and girl, there are a lot of people who are beyond frustrated with the way things have gone in our country!
> 
> One guy is a meteorologist, and discussed the upcoming attractions of climate change unless something fairly dramatic is done soon. I mentioned the Koch brothers.
> 
> ...



at some point you catch the scent of the bloated, rotting corpse of corporate greed..once you experience the sweet oxygen of 'people before profit' mind-set, you'll never look back..it's intoxicating.

awesome!! POST OF THE DAY, tty! thank you my friend for attending and reporting back to us, confirming that those involved in bernie's campaign are people just like you and me..tired of 'has always been thus' (are we the only ones who feel this way? fuck NO!!!) and refuse the notion of leaving our children and grandchildren this world. we did not make this mess, however we are the first generation ('X'..for fucking unknown and capable of anything) responsible enough to end the cronyism/oligarchy once and for all!

we can rebuild this..we have the technology..





me thinks with inflation it would be 6 billion dollars..








`i'd take the bullet for bernie in a heartbeat..leave this world a better place.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2015)

i so wish i could go to this..

Bernie Sanders Update: Plan for Enormous D.C. Rally Gains Steam As RSVP's top 100,000, the Sanders campaign is seriously considering Read more at http://observer.com/2015/08/bernie-sanders-update-plan-for-enormous-d-c-rally-gains-steam/#ixzz3k8wnrNv8 Follow us: @Observer on Twitter | Observer on Facebook Read more at: http://tr.im/Qb6u3

http://observer.com/2015/08/bernie-sanders-update-plan-for-enormous-d-c-rally-gains-steam/


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 28, 2015)

Oh yeah, I'm in all right... I'm ALL IN!

BERNIE SANDERS IN '16


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Oh yeah, I'm in all right... I'm ALL IN!
> 
> BERNIE SANDERS IN '16


time to take back the country..BUT, they will tell us we can't..don't believe them..believe in you..they are mad because we can see and touch this..and their god is..well..


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 28, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> time to take back the country..BUT, they will tell us we can't..don't believe them..believe in you..they are mad because we can see and touch this..and their god is..well..


It had to get bad, so average Americans who aren't politically motivated can see what it is they stand to lose. That's why these normal, average people are coming out of the woodwork in support of Bernie.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> It had to get bad, so average Americans who aren't politically motivated can see what it is they stand to lose. That's why these normal, average people are coming out of the woodwork in support of Bernie.


precisely. we're not stupid, yet this is what they bank upon..what do you expect from the 'national enquirer' faction of the country?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 28, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> precisely. we're not stupid, yet this is what they bank upon..what do you expect from the 'national enquirer' faction of the country?


They focus on the stupid because they get better returns on their propaganda dollars.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> time to take back the country..BUT, they will tell us we can't..don't believe them..believe in you..they are mad because we can see and touch this..and their god is..well..



"Take back the Country" Is Bernie gonna go with that since , "Let`s make America great again" is doing very well for Trump ?

No better turn-off, than a copy cat........


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 28, 2015)

Oh, I know, let`s hear Trump`s plan so we can roll with similar too...See, that would be normal and Trump acting out the lie of the media (hair piece lie) and giving up his secretes throws all those programed, expecting, hey that`s not the norm, media idiots for a loop. They don`t know how to handle it. The shock when Trump raised his hand was it though,....

Nothing normal if you want to be different,....maybe Bernie should take a lesson or two after he ditches his special Interests baggage. Try`n to do it the ole fashioned or normal way don`t cut it this time around........


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> precisely. we're not stupid, yet this is what they bank upon..what do you expect from the 'national enquirer' faction of the country?


I bet if Sanders even makes it to the general he gets less than 3%

That's an upswing tho, I predicted 0.7% before.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 29, 2015)

This seems like a great deal of wasted energy for an "also ran" like Sanders. It's awesome that you can get so excited over a guy that your party hierarchy and the MSM would never allow near the nomination. Your hopes will be dashed and you will have a brief moment to experience what Conservatives go through every election. You will be sad, you will cry. The good news is, when you mix liberal tears with Hoffa squeezin's, you get a potion that can cure the foulest body odor imaginable...even Occupy Wallstreet level body odor. Unfortunately, we're running desperately low on Hoffa squeezin's.


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 29, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> This seems like a great deal of wasted energy for an "also ran" like Sanders. It's awesome that you can get so excited over a guy that your party hierarchy and the MSM would never allow near the nomination. Your hopes will be dashed and you will have a brief moment to experience what Conservatives go through every election. You will be sad, you will cry. The good news is, when you mix liberal tears with Hoffa squeezin's, you get a potion that can cure the foulest body odor imaginable...even Occupy Wallstreet level body odor. Unfortunately, we're running desperately low on Hoffa squeezin's.


Sanders is a success. He gives voice and power to issues that need to be addressed
What's your party talking about lately?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 29, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Oh, I know, let`s hear Trump`s plan so we can roll with similar too...See, that would be normal and Trump acting out the lie of the media (hair piece lie) and giving up his secretes throws all those programed, expecting, hey that`s not the norm, media idiots for a loop. They don`t know how to handle it. The shock when Trump raised his hand was it though,....
> 
> Nothing normal if you want to be different,....maybe Bernie should take a lesson or two after he ditches his special Interests baggage. Try`n to do it the ole fashioned or normal way don`t cut it this time around........


So let's hear about Bernie's 'special interest baggage'. Campaign contributions from unions, you mean? You think that should be outlawed, but corporate contributions shouldn't be?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 29, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders is a success. He gives voice and power to issues that need to be addressed
> What's your party talking about lately?


Why, denying settled science (the earth is flat!), denying human rights (health care and abortions are sins!) and corporate welfare for fortune 50 behemoths, because too big to fail is a successful business model!


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 29, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Why, denying settled science (the earth is flat!), denying human rights (health care and abortions are sins!) and corporate welfare for fortune 50 behemoths, because too big to fail is a successful business model!


Mostly this time it's about illegal immigrants


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Your hopes will be dashed and you will have a brief moment to experience what Conservatives go through every election. You will be sad, you will cry.


lol, you cried when romney lost?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Mostly this time it's about illegal immigrants


they rile their base with racism every election.


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> they rile their base with racism every election.


in before
"you're the racist"


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> in before
> "you're the racist"


i've noticed them baselessly throwing that accusation at me lately.

the oppression against white people must be especially bad where they live.


----------



## cc2012 (Aug 29, 2015)

*The homeless man who works in the Senate*
*By: Catherine Rampell*
 *The Washington Post* 
Thursday, April 23, 2015

In the basement of the Dirksen Senate Office Building, 63-year-old Charles Gladden works alongside some of the nation’s most powerful people. For eight years, he has greeted senators, staffers and lobbyists in the hallways and the cafeteria, at exclusive banquets and special functions. He reflects fondly on some of the warmer colleagues who he says got the boot too soon.

But unbeknown to any of these bigwigs, or even to his employer, Gladden is homeless. He works in the Senate cafeteria, and he has not had a fixed address for the past five years.

The reasons are complicated. He said he has made decisions he regrets — not least leaving George Washington University, where he’d been studying fine arts on a scholarship. (Truancy and trouble with the law landed him in a juvenile institution as a teenager; he got the scholarship after winning second place in an art show.) After dropping out, he spent years in low-paying jobs: painting houses, laying bricks, delivering food.

Today he gives much of his meager paycheck to his three daughters and their grandchildren, who have also struggled to find steady housing and employment. He says that he needs the money less than they do, that he knows how to brave “the elements” and make good use of food pantries and free health clinics. He has, after all, been homeless intermittently over two decades. He has always managed.

“I want to provide for them,” he says of his family, “not burden them.”

Gladden also, of course, does not make very much money.

For a week’s work at the Senate cafeteria — sweeping floors, mopping bathrooms, cleaning dishes, composting leftovers, transporting laundry — he says his take-home pay is about $360. And while he takes enormous pride in serving the country’s public servants, he is not sure these public servants are returning the favor.

“Our lawmakers, they don’t even realize what’s going on right beneath their feet,” he says. “They don’t have a clue.”


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 29, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> *The homeless man who works in the Senate*
> *By: Catherine Rampell*
> *The Washington Post*
> Thursday, April 23, 2015
> ...


Sounds like a personal problem to me, I fail to see how it's even politically relevant.


----------



## cc2012 (Aug 29, 2015)

Well I think it's a bit of both tbh Personal and Politics, Can't say I'm a Massive follower of US Politics, but I am reading up a little more on Bernie, not heard of him before this, and well I have heard of D.T. mind who hasn't... also was thinking a bit of Bernie Info/Media would be a breath of fresh air from all the Thread Derailing tbh.. Y'know "Rob is ......" and "Your Racist,because you are White" brigade. ...


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> So let's hear about Bernie's 'special interest baggage'. Campaign contributions from unions, you mean? You think that should be outlawed, but corporate contributions shouldn't be?



No That`s not it at all. Let`s hear why Bernie didn`t raise his hand and say "I`m not supporting the eventual nominee or I`d be doing that now."


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 29, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> No That`s not it at all. Let`s hear why Bernie didn`t raise his hand and say "I`m not supporting the eventual nominee or I`d be doing that now."


Why should he have to say something like that?


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Why should he have to say something like that?



Because if he don`t raise his hand, he commits himself and his followers to the Republican Party nominee, even if a Democrat comes out with a better and less costly solution. You see, it`s about the Party, not the people.

Anyone for the best interest in this country would raise their hand,...only one did, and it was not Bernie Sanders......


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2015)

Those who did not raise their hands only commit to one Party regardless of the interests or outcome. I think they call that,...bought and paid for owned.....


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 29, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Those who did not raise their hands only commit to one Party regardless of the interests or outcome. I think they call that,...bought and paid for owned.....


I believe you may be reaching for excuses here.


----------



## cc2012 (Aug 29, 2015)

Bernie Sanders said:


> 11. Protecting the Most Vulnerable Americans
> 
> Millions of seniors live in poverty and we have the highest rate of childhood poverty of any major country. We must strengthen the social safety net, not weaken it. Instead of cutting Social Security, Medicare, Medicaid and nutrition programs, we should be expending these programs.


​


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I believe you may be reaching for excuses here.



Is that your answer ? What am I excusing, That fact that someone else might have a better play or why I wont be owned ?

You must explain.......


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 29, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> ​


Yep, I agree with this. I also believe that gigantic corporations don't need subsidies. PERIOD.

If it's acceptable for republicans to say the poor are just lazy when cutting social programs, why isn't it acceptable to call subsidy grubbing corporations lazy as well?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 29, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> "Take back the Country" Is Bernie gonna go with that since , "Let`s make America great again" is doing very well for Trump ?
> 
> No better turn-off, than a copy cat........



you mean like barack's 'you didn't build this' stink?

guess who the original author of that was..

oh yeah, men of the right..be very afraid..











whoa! if barack were a donkey..


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> you mean like barack's 'you didn't build this' stink?
> 
> guess who the original author of that was..
> 
> ...





I was swinging my hammer when he said that and I was like get me some nails in that box,...and he was not there, so I went and got them.
Stop presuming that if I`m not with this one,...I must be with that one.......


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2015)

And brush your donkey`s teeth.......


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2015)

I did notice that Trump says...."let`s make America great again"...and not,..."I`ll make America great again. Pronouns remind me of Rap music.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 29, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I was swinging my hammer when he said that and I was like get me some nails in that box,...and he was not there, so I went and got them.
> Stop presuming that if I`m not with this one,...I must be with that one.......


hard to tell..who ARE you with?..not voting? cut your nose to spite your face?

yeah! that'll teach 'em..not voting

personally, it SHOULD be against the law to NOT vote..it's your civic duty.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> hard to tell..who ARE you with?..not voting? cut your nose to spite your face?
> 
> yeah! that'll teach 'em..not voting
> 
> personally, it SHOULD be against the law to NOT vote..it's your civic duty.


They've tried that. Turns out it's more important to have more choices of who to vote for...


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> `i'd take the bullet for bernie in a heartbeat..leave this world a better place.


Well, Hilary's people who turn on her seem prone to shooting themselves, so that might be a real possibility.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> hard to tell..who ARE you with?..not voting? cut your nose to spite your face?
> 
> yeah! that'll teach 'em..not voting
> 
> personally, it SHOULD be against the law to NOT vote..it's your civic duty.




Do you hate on me for not making up my mind a year before election day you bought and paid for vote pusher......


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 29, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> So let's hear about Bernie's 'special interest baggage'. Campaign contributions from unions, you mean? You think that should be outlawed, but corporate contributions shouldn't be?


Campaign contributions from corporations, you mean? You think that should be outlawed, but union contributions shouldn't be?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 29, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Do you hate on me for not making up my mind a year before election day you bought and paid for vote pusher......


She's not bought, and no one paid or promised her a dime.

You just haven't had any real convictions for so long you don't recognize one when you see it.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 29, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> She's not bought, and no one paid or promised her a dime.
> 
> You just haven't had any real convictions for so long you don't recognize one when you see it.




So that comes from the world according to ?????????


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 30, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> She's not bought, and no one paid or promised her a dime.
> 
> You just haven't had any real convictions for so long you don't recognize one when you see it.


She's not bought because Democrats never delivered on their promises. She is bought because she keeps thinking they will. You confuse self entitlement with conviction.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Well, Hilary's people who turn on her seem prone to shooting themselves, so that might be a real possibility.


statistically, it is those: male/protestant/loner/lives with sister, types.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> This seems like a great deal of wasted energy for an "also ran" like Sanders. It's awesome that you can get so excited over a guy that your party hierarchy and the MSM would never allow near the nomination. Your hopes will be dashed and you will have a brief moment to experience what Conservatives go through every election. You will be sad, you will cry. The good news is, when you mix liberal tears with Hoffa squeezin's, you get a potion that can cure the foulest body odor imaginable...even Occupy Wallstreet level body odor. Unfortunately, we're running desperately low on Hoffa squeezin's.


do the math, numbers don't lie..literally, 1/117th of the electorate have joined his campaign efforts <1 year out. 

do try to keep up, i know it's well past your bedtime..


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 30, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> statistically, it is those: male/protestant/loner/lives with sister, types.


104 people were indited, convicted, or fled the country to avoid prosecution in the Whitewater scandal. So you're claiming Hilary's people are male/protestant/loner/lives with sister, types? You used to be a Hilary supporter.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 30, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> She's not bought because Democrats never delivered on their promises. She is bought because she keeps thinking they will. You confuse self entitlement with conviction.


I'm not confused, I read her donor list. Nothing 'undelivered' anywhere on it.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> 104 people were indited, convicted, or fled the country to avoid prosecution in the Whitewater scandal. So you're claiming Hilary's people are male/protestant/loner/lives with sister, types? You used to be a Hilary supporter.


i used to take meds, too..red.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 31, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> i used to take meds, too..red.


You could probably do with trying them again, you've become a lefty Rawn Pawl supporter.


----------



## ChesusRice (Aug 31, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> 104 people were indited, convicted, or fled the country to avoid prosecution in the Whitewater scandal. So you're claiming Hilary's people are male/protestant/loner/lives with sister, types? You used to be a Hilary supporter.


Citation?


----------



## spandy (Aug 31, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> You could probably do with trying them again, you've become a lefty Rawn Pawl supporter.



Its like a rewind to 2008, except its the left that's losing their mind, but the outcome will be the same.

and a smaller sig, fuckin a.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 2, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Sad but true, and why she's losing right now. I won't vote for yet another fucking sellout.


Funny you'd say that...



abandonconflict said:


> Get your Hillary rhetoric ready for when Bernie Sandwich endorses her.





ttystikk said:


> I'll do it when and if I must, but I refuse to hand the nomination process over to the highest bidder quietly.
> 
> And you shouldn't, either!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 2, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Funny you'd say that...


and if it's the only game in town..you're not going to play?


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 2, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> and if it's the only game in town..you're not going to play?


Nope, fuck that.

Again with the whole having to choose terminal cancer or AIDS thing, one will probably kill you quicker, but you're still fucked.

Last few elections I've voted for myself, our current batch of politicians here are irredeemably retarded.

Referendums are where I vote for real, the Constitution of the State does matter.


----------



## socalcoolmx (Sep 2, 2015)

check it out. some good stuff


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 3, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not confused, I read her donor list. Nothing 'undelivered' anywhere on it.


Schylaar has a donor list?


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 3, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> i used to take meds, too..red.


So, supporting Hilary was drug induced?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 3, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> So, supporting Hilary was drug induced?


i guess you could say that.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 3, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> i guess you could say that.


Well, at least you had a good excuse.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 3, 2015)

is Bernie the draft dodger still try`n to win the hearts of vets ?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 3, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> is Bernie the draft dodger still try`n to win the hearts of vets ?


...annnnnnnd..citation?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 3, 2015)

Pay attention to the part that states,.. "by the time it was rejected, he was too old to be drafted".......


http://news.yahoo.com/bernie-sanders-applied-conscientious-objector-status-during-vietnam-184148698.html;_ylt=AwrBT7vKA.lVkDEAyKJXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTByOHZyb21tBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzcg--?nf=1


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 3, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Pay attention to the part that states,.. "by the time it was rejected, he was too old to be drafted".......
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/bernie-sanders-applied-conscientious-objector-status-during-vietnam-184148698.html;_ylt=AwrBT7vKA.lVkDEAyKJXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTByOHZyb21tBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzcg--?nf=1


Applying for objector status was quite popular, as the end result demonstrates.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 3, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Applying for objector status was quite popular, as the end result demonstrates.



Flying coastal defense was a smarter play,...


----------



## socalcoolmx (Sep 4, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> is Bernie the draft dodger still try`n to win the hearts of vets ?


I wouldn't hold it against him he's against stupid wars that we have no business getting involved in.

I know you want America to be the Cops of the World


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 4, 2015)

socalcoolmx said:


> I wouldn't hold it against him he's against stupid wars that we have no business getting involved in.
> 
> I know you want America to be the Cops of the World



So why did they(Democrats) hold it against Bush W ? You don`t know me at all but make the claim,......


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 4, 2015)

Oh ,that`s right, Bernie`s a dumocrat......


----------



## socalcoolmx (Sep 4, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> So why did they(Democrats) hold it against Bush W ? You don`t know me at all but make the claim,......


I don't belong to either party.If you try to get out of serving in the military both parties will try and use it against you.
Much worse when chicken hawks like Bush or Cheney do it because they love to send our kids to war

where as Sanders is against war and sending our kids to fight over seas

It's hypocrital how many times did cheney get differed

If you can't understand the difference then

let me ask you then do you want america to be the cops of the world


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 4, 2015)

socalcoolmx said:


> I don't belong to either party.If you try to get out of serving in the military both parties will try and use it against you.
> Much worse when chicken hawks like Bush or Cheney do it because they love to send our kids to war
> 
> where as Sanders is against war and sending our kids to fight over seas
> ...



No, but even a city cop takes note of the criminals in the next town over.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> No, but even a city cop takes note of the criminals in the next town over.


Who's got time for that?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 4, 2015)

A lot of people don`t realize that a key American infrastructure component is in Egypt. Another is in Kuwait. There are targets over there that can ruin us over here. Staying out of there and ignoring the threats, will one day find you cut-off with a long road to recovery.

Lots of Americans say it`s not our business,....it is, those same Americans said get out, we are killing innocents in the efforts,...well we did, and now they are killing more innocents and growing.

So I don`t understand how them killing trying to get to us is so good as to us killing before they get to us being so bad.

None of our efforts were successful because these same Americans held the Big Brass at bay by way of politicians running the war and setting ROE`s against us that favor them, from afar, to please these same Americans that will one day call upon those same Big Brass later.

I said it before, Patton would be in Beijing smoke`n and tip`n knowing these fucks will never bother you or me again,....


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> A lot of people don`t realize that a key American infrastructure component is in Egypt. Another is in Kuwait. There are targets over there that can ruin us over here. Staying out of there and ignoring the threats, will one day find you cut-off with a long road to recovery.
> 
> Lots of Americans say it`s not our business,....it is, those same Americans said get out, we are killing innocents in the efforts,...well we did, and now they are killing more innocents and growing.
> 
> ...


Generally, if you don't go around picking fights with your neighbors they'll leave you alone. The United States goes around picking fights in order to earn more money for its Warfare Industrial Complex... you've got the cause and the excuse backwards.


----------



## socalcoolmx (Sep 4, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> A lot of people don`t realize that a key American infrastructure component is in Egypt. Another is in Kuwait. There are targets over there that can ruin us over here. Staying out of there and ignoring the threats, will one day find you cut-off with a long road to recovery.
> 
> Lots of Americans say it`s not our business,....it is, those same Americans said get out, we are killing innocents in the efforts,...well we did, and now they are killing more innocents and growing.
> 
> ...


War is the last option, you seem to enjoy war

I ride a bike to work hardly drive at all. We need to leave the middle east and let them have their oil it's their's and doesn't belong to america. We can survive without it

those who go to war without just cause should be clapped in irons.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 4, 2015)

socalcoolmx said:


> War is the last option, you seem to enjoy war
> 
> I ride a bike to work hardly drive at all. We need to leave the middle east and let them have their oil it's their's and doesn't belong to america. We can survive without it
> 
> those who go to war without just cause should be clapped in irons.


You know the vast majority of oil is used to make plastics, asphalt and a few other things and motor fuel is actually the left overs?


----------



## socalcoolmx (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm still not sending my son over to Iraq or where ever so some fat cat can make more profits from plastic or asphalt. we will just have to find some alternatives. 

I wonder how history will remember Bush, Cheney and Blair
How about release the Chilcot Inquiry


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeah, let's go back to making everything from wood, pottery and metal...


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Yeah, let's go back to making everything from wood, pottery and metal...


One advantage to the above materials is their recycleability. Something we should be doing a lot more of in this country, instead of subsidizing natural resource destruction.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 4, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> One advantage to the above materials is their recycleability. Something we should be doing a lot more of in this country, instead of subsidizing natural resource destruction.


Here the waste disposal companies give two seperate trash cans, one green and one purple.

Purple is for trash and you pay as normal for it to be collected.

Green is for recyclables and it's free...

People recycle alot here cos it's good for their pockets, easy solution.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 4, 2015)

socalcoolmx said:


> War is the last option, you seem to enjoy war
> 
> I ride a bike to work hardly drive at all. We need to leave the middle east and let them have their oil it's their's and doesn't belong to america. We can survive without it
> 
> those who go to war without just cause should be clapped in irons.



How many plastics are on that bike of yours ? Not everyone works near home......

War is an option, but never say it`s your last, you may not get to it. No I don`t like it. That Canal is vital,...and you can thank Nixon for that....

We did so good so long without it as one. But that`s not the case now, is it ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 4, 2015)

Do your firemen ride to work with buckets of water ?


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 4, 2015)

socalcoolmx said:


> I don't belong to either party.If you try to get out of serving in the military both parties will try and use it against you.
> Much worse when chicken hawks like Bush or Cheney do it because they love to send our kids to war
> 
> where as Sanders is against war and sending our kids to fight over seas
> ...


Funny you don't mention Clinton or Obama, tho they did the same thing.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 4, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Generally, if you don't go around picking fights with your neighbors they'll leave you alone. The United States goes around picking fights in order to earn more money for its Warfare Industrial Complex... you've got the cause and the excuse backwards.


Yes, there's no history what-so-ever of aggressor nations attacking without being provoked.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 4, 2015)

socalcoolmx said:


> War is the last option, you seem to enjoy war
> 
> I ride a bike to work hardly drive at all. We need to leave the middle east and let them have their oil it's their's and doesn't belong to america. We can survive without it
> 
> those who go to war without just cause should be clapped in irons.


They want us to buy their oil. And 80% of us wouldn't survive without oil. They are, if they lose.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Yes, there's no history what-so-ever of aggressor nations attacking without being provoked.


Fine, but I'm talking about the other ninety five percent of the time.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 4, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Fine, but I'm talking about the other ninety five percent of the time.


When has being a peaceful nation prevented an attack?


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 5, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> When has being a peaceful nation prevented an attack?


Switzerland?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 5, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Switzerland?


Mountains prevent Switzerland from being attacked...


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 5, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Mountains prevent Switzerland from being attacked...


Lol...

Ignorance.

How about the fact theyre neutral and as such have no enemies?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes, that has worked for so many countries in history... Oh wait...

The geographical features in the region have allowed the swiss to be neutral as their country would be difficult to attack and has very little natural resources. It isnt just because they are really cool...

But, if you want to claim intellectual superiority in your mind then so be it... LOL!


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 5, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Mountains prevent Switzerland from being attacked...


Another quote that belongs in the thread "how dumb is the GOP"


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 5, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Yes, that has worked for so many countries in history... Oh wait...
> 
> The geographical features in the region have allowed the swiss to be neutral as their country would be difficult to attack and has very little natural resources. It isnt just because they are really cool...
> 
> But, if you want to claim intellectual superiority in your mind then so be it... LOL!


Works for most neutral countries, when was the last time Ireland was attacked despite having a prime tactical location on the North West of Europe?

Iceland?

Etc.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 5, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Works for most neutral countries, when was the last time Ireland was attacked despite having a prime tactical location on the North West of Europe?
> 
> Iceland?
> 
> Etc.


Nobody wants to occupy that shithole...

BTW, when did the occupation of Ireland end? I seem to remember something about british being there...


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 5, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Works for most neutral countries, when was the last time Ireland was attacked despite having a prime tactical location on the North West of Europe?
> 
> Iceland?
> 
> Etc.


Brazil, Portugal, Spain South Africa ...........................................


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 5, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Nobody wants to occupy that shithole...
> 
> BTW, when did the occupation of Ireland end? I seem to remember something about british being there...


1799?


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 5, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Nobody wants to occupy that shithole...
> 
> BTW, when did the occupation of Ireland end? I seem to remember something about british being there...


Youre flailing like a shit-fish out of water.

"Switzerland is the second oldest neutral country in the world; it has not fought a foreign war since its neutrality was established by the Congress of Vienna in 1815."


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 5, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> 1799?


1922.

Fought the greatest Empire ever to be seen with only potatoes and won...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 5, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> 1799?


So that whole Irish Republican Army and the bombings and terrorist attacks were all made up? 

Wierd how you rewrite history.... LOL!


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 5, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> So that whole Irish Republican Army and the bombings and terrorist attacks were all made up?
> 
> Wierd how you rewrite history.... LOL!


The Provisional IRA (a splinter group) fought from 1922 until the 90's over the 6 counties of Northern Ireland (without popular public support).

Most normal people here don't even want them back, we don't need non productive land and a 25% bigger population to claim our welfare.


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 5, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> 1922.
> 
> Fought the greatest Empire ever to be seen with only potatoes and won...


I thought the Ireland became part of the UK in 1799


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 5, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> I thought the Ireland became part of the UK in 1799


It was occupied for alot longer than that tho.

They initially invaded in the 12th Century.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 5, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> It was occupied for alot longer than that tho.
> 
> They initially invaded in the 12th Century.


So they had been attacked so long ago you forgot that you were occupied? You were occupied and thus you were not attacked... LOL!!! I bet you think you get free healthcare too!!


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 5, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> So they had been attacked so long ago you forgot that you were occupied? You were occupied and thus you were not attacked... LOL!!! I bet you think you get free healthcare too!!


Free in the sense that when I need it, it's there.

I pay for it with my taxes and again don't spite low income people the very same healthcare.


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 5, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Most normal people here don't even want them back,


The south London perspective

i remember when they gave up bombing for a while and started kneecapping drug dealers with sledge hammers
well at least that is what the "news" showed us anyway

ill never forget that Irish chap who started letting off hand grenades at some other irish fellas funeral
he was on the other team fighting the IRA

this one too





Gerry Adams v Ian Paisley was golden television, priceless comedy , the contrast of the relaxed southern irish accent of Gerry and
the crazy manic sounding northern Irish accent of Ian

Ian "we do not negotiate with terrorists"

Gerry "we are not terrorists "we are a political movement"

Ian "NO NO! you negotiate with GUNS and Bombs UNDER THE TABLE ( ian wagging his finger at Gerry in anger)

Gerry (in his relaxed happy southern Irish accent)
"we have no goons (guns) we have no bombs, the only thing we have under the table is out feet !

cant we just bring them back at weekends ?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2015)

socalcoolmx said:


> I wouldn't hold it against him he's against stupid wars that we have no business getting involved in.
> 
> I know you want America to be the Cops of the World


and everyone fucking hates us for it..but we are too blind in our over-consumption that MOP has us addicted to..and just when is iphone 7 out anyway?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 5, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> and everyone fucking hates us for it..but we are too blind in our over-consumption that MOP has us addicted to..and just when is iphone 7 out anyway?



Do you know any Country that likes being beat up ? Is that a draft dodger quoted saying, or yours ?


----------



## socalcoolmx (Sep 5, 2015)

My country will beat up your country if you dont sell your oil to my countries billionairs for pennys on the dollar, Isn't that how it works. These wars are benefiting the super rich that's why they happen

ok lets get back to Bernie
I know you guys can feel the burn


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 5, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Switzerland?


Belgium. Poland, Czechoslovakia, ect. Switzerland only escaped because other nations destroyed the Nazis before they got around to crushing them.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 5, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Works for most neutral countries, when was the last time Ireland was attacked despite having a prime tactical location on the North West of Europe?
> 
> Iceland?
> 
> Etc.


Iceland? Are you kidding? Why attack Iceland? Running short on ice at home?


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 5, 2015)

socalcoolmx said:


> My country will beat up your country if you dont sell your oil to my countries billionairs for pennys on the dollar, Isn't that how it works. These wars are benefiting the super rich that's why they happen
> 
> ok lets get back to Bernie
> I know you guys can feel the burn


Are you trying to pretend only billionaires use oil? Your country will starve if you don't sell your oil to other countries for hundreds of billions every year.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 5, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> 1922.
> 
> Fought the greatest Empire ever to be seen with only potatoes and won...


Yet, strangely, never gained independence.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 5, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Yet, strangely, never gained independence.


8 alerts, all from Red.

U mad, bro.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 5, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> 8 alerts, all from Red.
> 
> U mad, bro.


Weren't they all replies to alerts I got from you? Just like this one? The lack of Irish independence really hurt, didn't it? Hard to claim victory from the British when that happens. So....attack the messenger?


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 5, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Weren't they all replies to alerts I got from you? Just like this one? The lack of Irish independence really hurt, didn't it? Hard to claim victory from the British when that happens. So....attack the messenger?


Lol, u so mad you think I'm mad.

"The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire, we don't need no water let that mother fucker burn..."


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 5, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Lol, u so mad you think I'm mad.
> 
> "The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire, we don't need no water let that mother fucker burn..."


Pretty sure it is you that is telling me how I feel. You seem to do that a lot, mostly when you're losing an argument, which seems to be every time. Tell us more about how Ireland conquered the UK with potatoes.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 5, 2015)

Can we get back to the part where Ireland was never attacked (as it was a subjagated vassal...)


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 6, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Can we get back to the part where Ireland was never attacked (as it was a subjagated vassal...)


Cos the US wasnt ever under British control, right?

#Historyfail

Reds blowing up my alerts again, he's like a Republican Buck...aaaaaaaaand he's on ignore...


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2015)

socalcoolmx said:


> My country will beat up your country if you dont sell your oil to my countries billionairs for pennys on the dollar, Isn't that how it works. These wars are benefiting the super rich that's why they happen
> 
> ok lets get back to Bernie
> I know you guys can feel the burn


Bernie doesn't want wars of aggression for profit. I support that plank in his platform, among many others.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie doesn't want wars of aggression for profit. I support that plank in his platform, among many others.



So Bernie wants wars to lose ??


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> So Bernie wants wars to lose ??


Sun Tzu; 'the best strategy is to win without fighting'.

We've amassed quite a peculiar record of starting lots and winning few of them. 

I for one am tired of endless warfare and its consequences, and I believe alternatives exist that will serve the needs of our nation's security at least as well, WITHOUT costing trillions of dollars and thousands of lives. Call me crazy... I dare you.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Sun Tzu; 'the best strategy is to win without fighting'.
> 
> We've amassed quite a peculiar record of starting lots and winning few of them.
> 
> I for one am tired of endless warfare and its consequences, and I believe alternatives exist that will serve the needs of our nation's security at least as well, WITHOUT costing trillions of dollars and thousands of lives. Call me crazy... I dare you.


You are crazy!!!

I am actually for one of Obama's stated goals of getting our troops out of armed conflicts. It is disappointing to realize it was simply bullshit if you consider the amount of forces we have put into Africa and the Middle East. Obama is using the military for his own agenda. He is completely naieve to expect that Iran will follow the agreements it has made given his past track record. Soon the entire middle east will be nuclearized and it wont be pretty.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> You are crazy!!!
> 
> I am actually for one of Obama's stated goals of getting our troops out of armed conflicts. It is disappointing to realize it was simply bullshit if you consider the amount of forces we have put into Africa and the Middle East. Obama is using the military for his own agenda. He is completely naieve to expect that Iran will follow the agreements it has made given his past track record. Soon the entire middle east will be nuclearized and it wont be pretty.


I'm not THAT ^^^ crazy.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 6, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Cos the US wasnt ever under British control, right?
> 
> #Historyfail
> 
> Reds blowing up my alerts again, he's like a Republican Buck...aaaaaaaaand he's on ignore...


Guess I made him tuck his tail and run............again.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 6, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Cos the US wasnt ever under British control, right?
> 
> #Historyfail
> 
> Reds blowing up my alerts again, he's like a Republican Buck...aaaaaaaaand he's on ignore...


We aren't now, however you still are.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Guess I made him tuck his tail and run............again.


so when someone puts anothr member on ignore, they are tucking tail and running.

that's interesting, since you have had me on ignore for years now.

the best part is that you are too stupid to even recognize this. everyone will see it, but you won't.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Sun Tzu; 'the best strategy is to win without fighting'.
> 
> We've amassed quite a peculiar record of starting lots and winning few of them.
> 
> I for one am tired of endless warfare and its consequences, and I believe alternatives exist that will serve the needs of our nation's security at least as well, WITHOUT costing trillions of dollars and thousands of lives. Call me crazy... I dare you.



You are crazy if you think a Religion that will kill you because you are not one of them can exist in times of peace. There will be no peace.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> You are crazy if you think a Religion that will kill you because you are not one of them can exist in times of peace. There will be no peace.


You are crazy to believe the schlock that television spews about Islam without ever having had a serious conversation with one of its members. That's like believing a Hindu extremist on TV when he tells you about the evils of Christianity.

Not only are your views insular, you hate that which you don't understand- a classic hallmark of a simple mind and a trait that makes you easy to control from a propagandists' point of view.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> You are crazy to believe the schlock that television spews about Islam without ever having had a serious conversation with one of its members. That's like believing a Hindu extremist on TV when he tells you about the evils of Christianity.
> 
> Not only are your views insular, you hate that which you don't understand- a classic hallmark of a simple mind and a trait that makes you easy to control from a propagandists' point of view.



So blowing up thousand year old temples (not mine) and killing lead members of those settlements (not in the US) by ISIS is all provoked by who, me ?

If Islam consists of murderers and the rest of Islam does nothing,...What does that make them ? Peaceful ?

You`re high,...

BTW, websites are not television.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> So blowing up thousand year old temples (not mine) and killing lead members of those settlements (not in the US) by ISIS is all provoked by who, me ?
> 
> If Islam consists of murderers and the rest of Islam does nothing,...What does that make them ? Peaceful ?
> 
> ...


If you'd blithely judge Islam by the acts of ISIS, then you need to do the same with Christianity by the Crusades or Catholicism by the Inquisition.

You're a walking failure of logic, you know that?

And yes- I'm high. 
On my own supply.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> If you'd blithely judge Islam by the acts of ISIS, then you need to do the same with Christianity by the Crusades or Catholicism by the Inquisition.
> 
> You're a walking failure of logic, you know that?
> 
> ...



Going back to judge the dead ?? WTF,....I`m judging the living.....do you have proof the Christians killed soley because others didn`t follow Christianity, or was there something that happened first.

When was the last time Christianity killed in the name of their religion,...Muslims did it today, and will tomorrow.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Going back to judge the dead ?? WTF,....I`m judging the living.....do you have proof the Christians killed soley because others didn`t follow Christianity, or was there something that happened first.
> 
> When was the last time Christianity killed in the name of their religion,...Muslims did it today, and will tomorrow.


The dead were alive once, too. They were human and made all the same mistakes. We would be nothing more than dead men walking if we didn't learn the lessons of history.

The answer to when is the last time Christians killed in the name of their religion? It happens all the time! I thought you watched the news?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 6, 2015)

Shall I go yell at Ramses ?

No, got a link ?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Shall I go yell at Ramses ?
> 
> No, got a link ?


Every time some fundamentalist kills an abortion worker?


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 6, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> We aren't now, however you still are.


You're LITERALLY retarded.

Well you do vote Republican so I suppose it's a given.

#don'tburnmyfamilyplease


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 6, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Do you know any Country that likes being beat up ? Is that a draft dodger quoted saying, or yours ?


only the right relies on talking points with no substance..what a bunch of parrots.

draft dodger, huh? how sad and disturbing that's the best your party can do..

if you'll excuse me now i've got some better things to do..


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 6, 2015)

socalcoolmx said:


> My country will beat up your country if you dont sell your oil to my countries billionairs for pennys on the dollar, Isn't that how it works. These wars are benefiting the super rich that's why they happen
> 
> ok lets get back to Bernie
> I know you guys can feel the burn


i saw 'BERN' on an electric poll..it reminded me of the movie 'V'..it had a carved look to it..the revolution has begun!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 6, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Lol...
> 
> Ignorance.
> 
> How about the fact theyre neutral and as such have no enemies?


yeaaaaaaaah..i don't think hitler gave a flying fuck about neutrality


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Every time some fundamentalist kills an abortion worker?



So does you logic show that Blacks are murderers ? Have you seen Chicago`s murder sheet from last month ?

Of course not,...So try again, A Christian group`s murder in the name of Religion, not individuals.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 6, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> only the right relies on talking points with no substance..what a bunch of parrots.
> 
> draft dodger, huh? how sad and disturbing that's the best your party can do..
> 
> if you'll excuse me now i've got some better things to do..



That`s not the best I can do, You called me on it and I provided the truth for you and it sure sounds like you don`t like it.........


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 6, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> So does you logic show that Blacks are murderers ? Have you seen Chicago`s murder sheet from last month ?
> 
> Of course not,...So try again, A Christian group`s murder in the name of Religion, not individuals.


Trijico putting bible verses in their sights. Rifle companies stamping bible verses on their rifles. Christians killing Muslims in the Central African Republic and even cannibalizing them. Lord's Resistance Army in Uganda, The National Liberation Front of Tripura in India, The Nationalist Socialist Council of Nagaland in India, Hutaree Christian Militia here in the U.S., Robert Doggart was arrested by the FBI for plotting anti Muslim terror attacks in New York, the Army of God, Eastern Lightning, The Phineas Priesthood, Adam Everett Livix was arrested in Israel for plotting to blow up Muslim holy sites in Jerusalem...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> If you'd blithely judge Islam by the acts of ISIS, then you need to do the same with Christianity by the Crusades or Catholicism by the Inquisition.
> 
> You're a walking failure of logic, you know that?
> 
> ...


So, we must judge ISIS's current evil deeds based on what happened with Christianity hundreds if not thousands of years ago? 

Right now, ISIS is seeking out and killing Christians, not the other way around.

And if you havent noticed, ISIS is just the most recent popular muslim extremist group on the block. Show me the out of control christian groups that are doing things today.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 6, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> So, we must judge ISIS's current evil deeds based on what happened with Christianity hundreds if not thousands of years ago?
> 
> Right now, ISIS is seeking out and killing Christians, not the other way around.
> 
> And if you havent noticed, ISIS is just the most recent popular muslim extremist group on the block. Show me the out of control christian groups that are doing things today.


Let's do some quick math. We'll take the upper limit of how many ISIS fighters there are: 257,900. Now let's take how many Muslims there are in the world: 1,570,000,000. That means ISIS represents 0.01634% of Islam. So explain to me how we're to judge Islam based on the actions of less than a tenth of percent of their practicing members?

That's like judging Christianity on what Anders Brevik did.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 6, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Trijico putting bible verses in their sights. Rifle companies stamping bible verses on their rifles. Christians killing Muslims in the Central African Republic and even cannibalizing them. Lord's Resistance Army in Uganda, The National Liberation Front of Tripura in India, The Nationalist Socialist Council of Nagaland in India, Hutaree Christian Militia here in the U.S., Robert Doggart was arrested by the FBI for plotting anti Muslim terror attacks in New York, the Army of God, Eastern Lightning, The Phineas Priesthood, Adam Everett Livix was arrested in Israel for plotting to blow up Muslim holy sites in Jerusalem...


ezekiel bread..in the frozen section..


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 6, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Let's do some quick math. We'll take the upper limit of how many ISIS fighters there are: 257,900. Now let's take how many Muslims there are in the world: 1,570,000,000. That means ISIS represents 0.01634% of Islam. So explain to me how we're to judge Islam based on the actions of less than a tenth of percent of their practicing members?
> 
> That's like judging Christianity on what Anders Brevik did.


pinny? is that you?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Let's do some quick math. We'll take the upper limit of how many ISIS fighters there are: 257,900. Now let's take how many Muslims there are in the world: 1,570,000,000. That means ISIS represents 0.01634% of Islam. So explain to me how we're to judge Islam based on the actions of less than a tenth of percent of their practicing members?
> 
> That's like judging Christianity on what Anders Brevik did.


Well said. But... talking points, so you sound smart in the 'right' crowd.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 6, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> So, we must judge ISIS's current evil deeds based on what happened with Christianity hundreds if not thousands of years ago?
> 
> Right now, ISIS is seeking out and killing Christians, not the other way around.
> 
> And if you havent noticed, ISIS is just the most recent popular muslim extremist group on the block. Show me the out of control christian groups that are doing things today.


right now isis is seeking out and killing any group they can, which doesn't subscribe to their radical nature, which is just about everyone.

and just why doesn't he arab emirate army embrace this war?

because war monger rightie is a fucking idiot, is why..the joke, once again, is on us..the american people!

bernie believes we should be focused on folks here at home and leave the mongrels to their own devices..once we no longer play the game, there won't be one. the AE will be forced to take charge and lose their lives, not ours.

talk to a mom or dad whose son or daughter never came home..chances are they're a rightie..ask them if it was worth it.

when no one shows at the party; it ends.

rightie loves the party..they make tons of money from the spilled blood of brave US men and women..they sit in their bat caves getting fat and looking like the pervs they are behind closed doors..shooting their load.


----------



## travisw (Sep 6, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> So, we must judge ISIS's current evil deeds based on what happened with Christianity hundreds if not thousands of years ago?
> 
> Right now, ISIS is seeking out and killing Christians, not the other way around.
> 
> And if you havent noticed, ISIS is just the most recent popular muslim extremist group on the block. *Show me the out of control christian groups that are doing things today.*


There are oodles of crazy fucking Christian groups in Africa. Has the central African Genocide somehow escaped your attention.

The Lord's Resistance Army, operating in Uganda, Sudan, the Central African Republic, and the Democratic Republic of Congo, want to rule Uganda according to the 10 Commandments has killed thousands of people.

Jesus, there are countless memes about their leader Joseph Kony.






*Aryan Nations* is a white supremacist (self described White Christian Separatist) religious organization originally based in Hayden Lake, Idaho. Richard Girnt Butler founded the group in the 1970s, as an arm of the Christian Identity organization Church of Jesus Christ–Christian. The Federal Bureau of Investigation has called Aryan Nations a "terrorist threat", and the RAND Corporation has called it the "first truly nationwide terrorist network" in the US.







Muslims don't own crazy bro.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 6, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> pinny? is that you?


No idea who pinny is, sorry.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 6, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> No idea who pinny is, sorry.


what does your name mean?


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> yeaaaaaaaah..i don't think hitler gave a flying fuck about neutrality


He did actually, apologised cos he dropped a bomb on Dublin thinking it was England...

Luftwaffe pilots couldn't navigate apparently...


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> He did actually, apologised cos he dropped a bomb on Dublin thinking it was England...
> 
> Luftwaffe pilots couldn't navigate apparently...


citation.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

awesome article..my final jeopardy answer, alex..what is no debate skill?

what's even funnier, she never saw bernie coming and thought she nailed it (just like with obama)..secrets out..no prep, plus she's a moderate republican..and frankly, i wouldn't vote for someone who's not willing to put in the work in order to prepare.

this is no longer politics as usual..our country has changed *FOREVER* and will not go back!..know why? because 'we the people' are willing to do the prep ourselves which is all too apparent with the numbers that show to bernie's speeches.

i can't make this any clearer..enough is enough..the line in the sand has been drawn..years ago the oligarchy/MOP did not predict one thing in their scheme (income inequality took 20 years to complete, this was not made overnight)..the social network and the people that leverage it.

*Why Is DNC Chairwoman Wasserman Schultz Afraid of Bernie Sanders and Martin O'Malley Debating Hillary Clinton?*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/h-a-goodman/why-is-dnc-chairwoman-afraid-of-bernie-sanders-and-martin-omalley-debating-hillary-clinton_b_8087334.html


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> citation.


Google it yourself, Hitler was afraid pissed off Irish men in the US would drag America into the war on the Allies side.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Google it yourself, Hitler was afraid pissed off Irish men in the US would drag America into the war on the Allies side.


kinda like what happened?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> awesome article..my final jeopardy answer, alex..what is no debate skill?
> 
> what's even funnier, she never saw bernie coming and thought she nailed it (just like with obama)..secrets out..no prep, plus she's a moderate republican..and frankly, i wouldn't vote for someone who's not willing to put in the work in order to prepare.
> 
> ...


Because they're all terrified that Bernie Sanders will sound like the only one in the room who's making any sense to the average American. And they're right.

Time to throw all the corrupt bums out and vote in a whole new agenda based on Bernie's platform. If currently seated representatives at all levels don't want to be agents of change for the betterment of the ninety percent, they can certainly be voted out- or recalled.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Google it yourself, Hitler was afraid pissed off Irish men in the US would drag America into the war on the Allies side.


WTF? Hitler ordered the Blitz! That sounds like picking a fight with the Irish to me!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

who's your choice, people?..


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> WTF? Hitler ordered the Blitz! That sounds like picking a fight with the Irish to me!


harrekin's little snausage fingers can barely key..it's okay..he get's a pass..


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Because they're all terrified that Bernie Sanders will sound like the only one in the room who's making any sense to the average American. And they're right.
> 
> Time to throw all the corrupt bums out and vote in a whole new agenda based on Bernie's platform. If currently seated representatives at all levels don't want to be agents of change for the betterment of the ninety percent, they can certainly be voted out- or recalled.


correct-a-mundo! part of the change must occur from within both houses and as fringe as tea is; they're starting to get mr. c corp is not their friend..they only thing they have in common is their hate for racial equality (and anything that's different from them) and that's how mr. c corp controls them..ohhhhhhhhhh, does mr. c corp love the internal strife..it's part of their agenda to control 'we the people'.

when there is 'in-fighting' everyone's too busy to notice what's going on around them..honestly, we are almost too late..it's now or never..bernie is right about that.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

check this page!..a month ago, there was one house party..now look:

https://secure.berniesanders.com/page/event/search_results?orderby=zip_radius&zip_radius[0]=33071&zip_radius[1]=100&country=US&radius_unit=mi


***LEE COUNTY for BERNIE!!!!!

um, does anyone know what that means? that would be robert e lee county for all those not from florida..and we're 14 months out..told ya so!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> check this page!..a month ago, there was one house party..now look:
> 
> https://secure.berniesanders.com/page/event/search_results?orderby=zip_radius&zip_radius[0]=33071&zip_radius[1]=100&country=US&radius_unit=mi
> 
> ...


My map popped up right over my old stomping grounds in Deerfield Beach, FL.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 7, 2015)

He's starting to look like JFK with the public backing. Lets hope it's peaceful.
We have 85 events here in the Bay Area.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> He's starting to look like JFK with the public backing. Lets hope it's peaceful.
> We have 85 events here in the Bay Area.


nice! peaceful? i don't get that..why wouldn't it be?


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 7, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> WTF? Hitler ordered the Blitz! That sounds like picking a fight with the Irish to me!


The German pilots mistook Dublin for Belfast, Belfast being in the UK and thus on the Allied side of the war.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> nice! peaceful? i don't get that..why wouldn't it be?


He's not exactly Halliburton friendly, I'd be a little worried.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> He's not exactly Halliburton friendly, I'd be a little worried.


you reap what you sew..dog has turned on master..that's what you get when you beat it.

revolution has now commenced..electronically, and we won't be beat..'occupy' proved this but was leadership deficit..now we have a leader..

america will have it's own arab spring..very, very soon.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> nice! peaceful? i don't get that..why wouldn't it be?


Because plenty of enemies to the coming change would be happy to plant agitators in the otherwise peaceful Support Bernie crowd, specifically to turn things violent so they can discredit the movement.

Look up 'false flag' operations. Classic CIA tactics.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Because plenty of enemies to the coming change would be happy to plant agitators in the otherwise peaceful Support Bernie crowd, specifically to turn things violent so they can discredit the movement.
> 
> Look up 'false flag' operations. Classic CIA tactics.


like blacklivesmatter?

we're not that stupid..maybe righties are that gullible.

nobody listens to mainstream media anymore.

look at obama's shit and he still got elected by a landslide twice.

time for hope is over; now comes the change.

we were completely primed for this..just needed the leadership.

when it comes down to it..every black and brown face out there will brave the heat and long lines when dick rott decides to pull all the booths again leaving 1 or 2 per precinct..this will not deter us.

when i go to school on wednesday i'm going to apply for permission to set-up a bernie booth..i have access to 65k students of diversity from across the country..who will go home to their parents house, leaving the flyer on the kitchen or dining room table..early enlightenment is key..this is word of mouth..we don't need one single dime, just people.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> like blacklivesmatter?
> 
> we're not that stupid..maybe righties are that gullible.
> 
> ...


Maybe the people who are there won't be gullible, but the reporters will be fed the wrong story and will dutifully regurgitate it on the front page of every paper in the country and lead all the cable news talk channels.

That's how they discredited the Occupy Wall Street movement, remember?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Maybe the people who are there won't be gullible, but the reporters will be fed the wrong story and will dutifully regurgitate it on the front page of every paper in the country and lead all the cable news talk channels.
> 
> That's how they discredited the Occupy Wall Street movement, remember?


their downfall was lack of clear leadership..they were not also the democratic party, either.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> their downfall was lack of clear leadership..they were not also the democratic party, either.


They'll go back to that well because it worked once. Just sayin'


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> They'll go back to that well because it worked once. Just sayin'


i don't understand what you mean.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> i don't understand what you mean.


The tactics of inciting violence and then blaming it on the protesters I'm order to to discredit them worked against Occupy Wall Street and they'll be used again against Bernie supporters. Just watch...


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

now, in reviewing all of my options for dem debate party 10/13..what do you think about these details?:

*Hosted by Maida Genser at her apartment, park in spaces marked as guest spots. Maida will make some spinach dip in a bread bowl and cookies and/or cake -plus decaf coffee. She does NOT want people bringing non-vegetarian food into her home. It is okay to bring things like chips or soda pop.*

my question to the board is..should you be this restrictive on refreshments? will those cookies/cakes be vegan? will the sour cream in the spinach dip (most certainly bread bowl) be vegan too?

i'm gonna say i'm with rightie on debate party food restrictions..there should be none however, clearly marked if an item contains any animal product (non-vegan) if that's what the host wishes.

inflexibility is everywhere..this is NOT how we change the country

EDIT: decaf daaaafuck? this would never work for schuylaar..i'm too high octane..this is sooo not the way to get people to come to your party..i'd walk in there and as soon as i glimpsed her leather purse..well, let's just say, she's not the purist she thinks she is (and schuylaar of course would have to tell her)


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 7, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> The tactics of inciting violence and then blaming it on the protesters I'm order to to discredit them worked against Occupy Wall Street and they'll be used again against Bernie supporters. Just watch...


#Martiallawiscoming

Better stock up on the 5.56mm...


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> now, in reviewing all of my options for dem debate party 10/13..what do you think about these details?:
> 
> *Hosted by Maida Genser at her apartment, park in spaces marked as guest spots. Maida will make some spinach dip in a bread bowl and cookies and/or cake -plus decaf coffee. She does NOT want people bringing non-vegetarian food into her home. It is okay to bring things like chips or soda pop.*
> 
> ...


Don't mess with people's carefully manufactured misconceptions, lest ye step on the tiger's tail!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Don't mess with people's carefully manufactured misconceptions, lest ye step on the tiger's tail!


huh?

can you please expand on this?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> huh?
> 
> can you please expand on this?


Don't tease the vegans about their leather shoes and handbags. They hate it.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Don't tease the vegans about their leather shoes and handbags. They hate it.


OMFG!!! right?

let me just be very clear here..schuylaar does not discriminate..i'm just very logical..being vegan whilst having leather goods is hypocrisy at it's finest.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> OMFG!!! right?
> 
> let me just be very clear here..schuylaar does not discriminate..i'm just very logical..being vegan whilst having leather goods is hypocrisy at it's finest.


But but- it's Louis Vitton!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> But but- it's Louis Vitton!


matters not which side of the aisle you're on either..if you're going to make a statement..live it!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> matters not which side of the aisle you're on either..if you're going to make a statement..live it!


Oh but they are! I think the statement is one of confusion...


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Oh but they are! I think the statement is one of confusion...


i'm not my brothers keeper..but if it's illogical?

'bernie sanders? he's a socialist!!!!!' no! no way! i don't like socialism'..

me: okay, define it..what do you not like about?






rightie has nothing on leftie..and rush limbaugh (the voice of the right) is nothing but a drug addict..anyone know how much time he did for transporting a pharmacy across state lines?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> 'bernie sanders? he's a socialist!!!!!' no! no way! i don't like socialism'..
> 
> me: okay, define it..what do you not like about?


Socialism if fine if you're on the receiving end.....until the money runs out.

I'll take 1 Rushbos over one BurnedOut Sanders any day. You really don't think there's enough of you progressive wackos to get him elected now, do you?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Socialism if fine if you're on the receiving end.....until the money runs out.
> 
> I'll take 1 Rushbos over one BurnedOut Sanders any day. You really don't think there's enough of you progressive wackos to get him elected now, do you?


1. it's social democracy..not marx's socialism
2. progressive wackos include the majority of black and brown constituents which outnumber the right constituency by far..it's all about the numbers.
3. we know just where the money's coming from and lemme tell you..it ain't running out anytime soon

and yes, bernie sanders will be our next president..it is you, my friend that needs to get used to this.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 7, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Every time some fundamentalist kills an abortion worker?


So, like twice?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> So, like twice?


so what do we do with the non-aborted? how do we support them, red? especially since the right is convinced everyone should have a job even when competition is steep?


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 7, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> You're LITERALLY retarded.
> 
> Well you do vote Republican so I suppose it's a given.
> 
> #don'tburnmyfamilyplease


So, your reply to my true statement is "You're LITERALLY retarded." Couldn't even make an attempt to challenge it? I vote in every Democrat primary.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 7, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Let's do some quick math. We'll take the upper limit of how many ISIS fighters there are: 257,900. Now let's take how many Muslims there are in the world: 1,570,000,000. That means ISIS represents 0.01634% of Islam. So explain to me how we're to judge Islam based on the actions of less than a tenth of percent of their practicing members?
> 
> That's like judging Christianity on what Anders Brevik did.


Where did he condemn all Muslims for the actions of a few? 80% of American Muslims support the imposition of Sharia law, the same barbarous creed of ISIS. "Quick math" with carefully selected criteria chosen to obscure, not enlighten.,


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> so what do we do with the non-aborted? how do we support them, red? especially since the right is convinced everyone should have a job even when competition is steep?


Pretty sure you were among the "non-aborted". How were you supported? The competition is not steep, you're just unworthy.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Where did he condemn all Muslims for the actions of a few? *80% of American Muslims support the imposition of Sharia law*, the same barbarous creed of ISIS. "Quick math" with carefully selected criteria chosen to obscure, not enlighten.,


not any muslims i know..citation? nvm..methinks you have it backwards, red.

A majority (51 percent) of Muslims surveyed said they "should have the choice of being governed according to shariah."

Almost 30 percent of American Muslims believe it is legitimate to use violence "against those that insult the prophet Muhammad, the Qur'an, or Islamic faith."

One quarter of Muslims said that "violence against Americans here in the United States can be justified as part of the global jihad."

Even more ominous, "nearly one-fifth of Muslim respondents said that the use of violence in the United States is justified in order to make shariah the law of the land in this country," the CSP polling data showed.

When asked "if shariah conflicts with the U.S. Constitution and the Bill of Rights, which law should be considered supreme?," one third of Muslim respondents said sharia.


Read more: http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2015/06/poll_shows_high_levels_of_support_for_shariah_law_and_violence_among_american_muslims.html#ixzz3l5YQIVkx
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Pretty sure you were among the "non-aborted". How were you supported? The competition is not steep, you're just unworthy.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 7, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Trijico putting bible verses in their sights. Rifle companies stamping bible verses on their rifles. Christians killing Muslims in the Central African Republic and even cannibalizing them. Lord's Resistance Army in Uganda, The National Liberation Front of Tripura in India, The Nationalist Socialist Council of Nagaland in India, Hutaree Christian Militia here in the U.S., Robert Doggart was arrested by the FBI for plotting anti Muslim terror attacks in New York, the Army of God, Eastern Lightning, The Phineas Priesthood, Adam Everett Livix was arrested in Israel for plotting to blow up Muslim holy sites in Jerusalem...


Bible verses = murder?


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> not any muslims i know..citation? nvm..
> 
> A majority (51 percent) of Muslims surveyed said they "should have the choice of being governed according to shariah."
> 
> ...


Thank you for disproving your own position, again.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Thank you for disproving your own position, again.


dude..do you not understand fucking numbers? you say 80% is for and the article says 70% is against.

what's wrong sister's not home to cook you your dinner yet?

FTW: 68% is the mainstream in america; everything else is fringe faction. i bet 30% of whites surveyed think it's perfectly fine to ride the night in white sheets..


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> 1. it's social democracy..not marx's socialism
> 2. progressive wackos include the majority of black and brown constituents which outnumber the right constituency by far..it's all about the numbers.
> 3. we know just where the money's coming from and lemme tell you..it ain't running out anytime soon
> 
> and yes, bernie sanders will be our next president..it is you, my friend that needs to get used to this.


Yes, get used to something predicted to occur over a year from now by a woman unqualified to answer the telephone.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Yes, get used to something predicted to occur over a year from now by a woman unqualified to answer the telephone.


i've made several predictions here, all of which came to fruition..be a naysayer all you want.

bernie sanders will be our next president.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> dude..do you not understand fucking numbers? you say 80% is for and the article says 70% is against.
> 
> what's wrong sister's not home to cook you your dinner yet?
> 
> FTW: 68% is the mainstream in america; everything else is fringe faction. i bet 30% of whites surveyed think it's perfectly fine to ride the night in white sheets..


I stand corrected. You disproved pnwmystery's position "That means ISIS represents 0.01634% of Islam", not your own. Your position is murder is only wrong when committed by white Christians.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 7, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> So, we must judge ISIS's current evil deeds based on what happened with Christianity hundreds if not thousands of years ago?


no, we can compare their deeds to what we did in iraq less than a decade ago.

half a million dead muslims, all killed by us. how many hundreds of thousands have they killed?

woooooooops.



NLXSK1 said:


> Right now, ISIS is seeking out and killing Christians, not the other way around.


maybe it's because we killed half a million innocent civilian muslims, and raped a shit ton more of their women?



NLXSK1 said:


> And if you havent noticed, ISIS is just the most recent popular muslim extremist group on the block. Show me the out of control christian groups that are doing things today.


see above.

a born again christian president who thought that god was talking to him sent troops into iraq and killed half a million civilians.

we bulldozed them into piles, including the elderly, women, and children, and buried them in shallow graves.

has ISIS done anything even comparable or to that scale?


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> i've made several predictions here, all of which came to fruition..be a naysayer all you want.
> 
> bernie sanders will be our next president.


Name one, with citations of the prediction BEFORE the event. "Winter is coming" doesn't count.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> I stand corrected. You disproved pnwmystery's position "That means ISIS represents 0.01634% of Islam", not your own. Your position is murder is only wrong when committed by white Christians.


oh look! here's the pew which shows a not-so-whopping sharia approval of '1/5th = 20%' (i converted it for ya)

http://www.centerforsecuritypolicy.org/2015/06/23/nationwide-poll-of-us-muslims-shows-thousands-support-shariah-jihad/


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> I stand corrected. You disproved pnwmystery's position "That means ISIS represents 0.01634% of Islam", not your own. Your position is murder is only wrong when committed by white Christians.


tsk, tsk, tsk..putting words in my mouth..


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 7, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> He did actually, apologised cos he dropped a bomb on Dublin thinking it was England...
> 
> Luftwaffe pilots couldn't navigate apparently...


Well, if Hitler likes you, you can't be all bad.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Name one, with citations of the prediction BEFORE the event. "Winter is coming" doesn't count.


RIU has a search feature..i'm not gonna keep posting the same shit..even bucky will tell you, i'm pretty spot on.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 7, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> 80% of American Muslims support the imposition of Sharia law


that has to be one of the most retarded statements youhave ever tried to pass off as fact.

i don't even want to know what retarded jibberish you are taking as gospel to have read that and repeated it.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Well, if Hitler likes you, you can't be all bad.


actually, there was speculation that it was a cautionary measure/message for dublin to stay out of..


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> correct-a-mundo! part of the change must occur from within both houses and as fringe as tea is; they're starting to get mr. c corp is not their friend..they only thing they have in common is their hate for racial equality (and anything that's different from them) and that's how mr. c corp controls them..ohhhhhhhhhh, does mr. c corp love the internal strife..it's part of their agenda to control 'we the people'.
> 
> when there is 'in-fighting' everyone's too busy to notice what's going on around them..honestly, we are almost too late..it's now or never..bernie is right about that.


So if Bernie loses, will you shut up?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 7, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> I stand corrected. You disproved pnwmystery's position "That means ISIS represents 0.01634% of Islam", not your own.


no.

1.3 billion muslims and about 20k in ISIS. that works out to about 0.01634%, and a poll about the beliefs of american muslims put out by some retarded and biased hate group cannot change those numbers.

did you know that there are over 20,000 white americans in white power hate groups, and less than 200 million white americans?

that means that groups like the KKK are more representative of white americans than ISIS is representative of muslims.

but you are too dumb too grasp any of this.

go kill more people with fire, redtard.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> So if Bernie loses, will you shut up?


shut up about what?


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> dude..do you not understand fucking numbers? you say 80% is for and the article says 70% is against.
> 
> what's wrong sister's not home to cook you your dinner yet?
> 
> FTW: 68% is the mainstream in america; everything else is fringe faction. i bet 30% of whites surveyed think it's perfectly fine to ride the night in white sheets..


The article says 51% f*or*. "A majority (51 percent) of Muslims surveyed said they "should have the choice of being governed according to shariah."


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> shut up about what?


Bernie


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Bernie


sure, red.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

what you do mean 'he's not allowed to speak to you'?

considering he's half the people here?..


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> what you do mean 'he's not allowed to speak to you'?
> 
> considering he's half the people here?..


He's not me, I give way too little of a shit to keep files on people...


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> what you do mean 'he's not allowed to speak to you'?
> 
> considering he's half the people here?..


Are you familiar with the "ignore" function?
lol


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 7, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> So if Bernie loses, will you shut up?


Here is the part you will never get.
Whether Beenie Sanders wins the nomination or not

He has won


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 7, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Here is the part you will never get.
> Whether Beenie Sanders wins the nomination or not
> 
> He has won


Yes, losing is winning. Typical Cheesy


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 7, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Yes, losing is winning. Typical Cheesy


Yep
You will never get it 
Ever


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> He's not me, I give way too little of a shit to keep files on people...


you totally make me burst out laughing..


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Here is the part you will never get.
> Whether Beenie Sanders wins the nomination or not
> 
> He has won


just like scotland..there's always the next vote.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Are you familiar with the "ignore" function?
> lol


you have him on?


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> you have him on?


He's been on ignore for a year or so.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> He's been on ignore for a year or so.


does he know this? wtf is he talking to you?

this place kills me..i totally pulled a muscle just now from laughing so hard.

good thing pinny's not here..


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> just like scotland..there's always the next vote.


Sanders is pulling the national conversation left.
He wins at every appearance


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders is pulling the national conversation left.
> He wins at every appearance


more than a million people have been to see him already..this early on..it amazes me bigger than obama in 2008 and 2012.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 7, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> The article says 51% f*or*. "A majority (51 percent) of Muslims surveyed said they "should have the choice of being governed according to shariah."


a far cry from 80% wanting to impose it on everybody.

of course, once you've killed your own family twice, lying shamelessly is easy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 7, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> He's not me, I give way too little of a shit to keep files on people...


good job on ignoring me.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 8, 2015)

Well I just made my $80 contribution to bernie's campaign. He wins the primary I will donate more but not before. 

Happy birthday bernie sanders.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 8, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


>


Nazis were for national socialism not socialism in general... there is a difference.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


>


get educated, ben..instead of googling loser memes.

http://www.differencebetween.net/miscellaneous/politics/difference-between-socialism-and-nationalism/


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Socialism if fine if you're on the receiving end.....until the money runs out.
> 
> I'll take 1 Rushbos over one BurnedOut Sanders any day. You really don't think there's enough of you progressive wackos to get him elected now, do you?


First, cute talking point, spewed out right on cue- notice the insult complete with a lack of citation or supporting evidence of any kind. If you're expecting knowing nods in this crowd, you better come with more than that.

Second, Bernie Sanders has actually been in government, doing the job for decades. Limbaugh is at best an entertainer who gets taken far too seriously and at worst a complete hypocrite.

Third, YES. Because forty years of the wrong direction is entirely enough.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Nazis were for national socialism not socialism in general... there is a difference.


Nazis called themselves socialists but were actually fascists- propaganda. Republicans call themselves conservative, but their policies have begun to mirror those of the Nazi regime enough that the Fascism term fits them now, too.

Care to throw any more boomerangs?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 8, 2015)

"Bernie Sanders drew over 20,000 people to his campaign event in Portland this weekend. Sounds impressive, but remember, it's Portland. You can draw a crowd of 20,000 people with a Frisbee." –Seth Meyers


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Well I just made my $80 contribution to bernie's campaign. He wins the primary I will donate more but not before.
> 
> Happy birthday bernie sanders.


birthday moneybomb! how much do you think he will have at the the end of today?

thank you again, friend


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> "Bernie Sanders drew over 20,000 people to his campaign event in Portland this weekend. Sounds impressive, but remember, it's Portland. You can draw a crowd of 20,000 people with a Frisbee." –Seth Meyers


sounds like seth meyers has a few good writers on his staff.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 8, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> birthday bomb! how much do you think he will have at the the end of today?
> 
> thank you again, friend


Hard to say... if all the people who claim support on redditt actually have a job and plan to contribute to it then it could easily crack 2 commas but if people dont act it could be depressing.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Hard to say... if all the people who claim support on redditt actually have a job and plan to contribute to it then it could easily crack 2 commas but if people dont act it could be depressing.


what is the smallest amount they will take? which link did you use?


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 8, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> what is the smallest amount they will take? which link did you use?


Went right to his campaign page. Dont think there is a minimum because you can write in your amount


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BERNIE!

how do i know?..faith


----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2015)

Bernie is a self described Socialist.
This will never, ever play in fly-over country.
Regardless of any spin or explanation proffered by Bernie supporters to legitimize or provide context to his "Socialist" ideas.
He is DOA among the general independent electorate.
Hence the increasing mention of Uncle Joe Biden...
Stay tuned.
Lookee here:

Clinton's lead drops further as interest in Biden grows
http://www.politico.com/story/2015/09/poll-hillary-clinton-lead-2016-joe-biden-213401

Also:
http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/252889-murdoch-biden-hard-to-beat-for-dem-nomination


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Bernie is a self described Socialist.
> This will never, ever play in fly-over country.
> Regardless of any spin or explanation proffered by Bernie supporters to legitimize or provide context to his "Socialist" ideas.
> He is DOA among the general independent electorate.
> ...


Colorado is a flyover state and he's pretty damn popular here.


----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Colorado is a flyover state and he's pretty damn popular here.


Colorado is only one state...stay tuned because this is going to be very entertaining at the very least.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Bernie is a self described Socialist.
> This will never, ever play in fly-over country.
> Regardless of any spin or explanation proffered by Bernie supporters to legitimize or provide context to his "Socialist" ideas.
> He is DOA among the general independent electorate.
> ...


correction: clinton's drop is because of bernie 'here and now' NOT any biden 'potential'..they really have you, don't they?

i gave my last $3.85, for this country..what have you've done lately except tell us why he 'can't'?..you play right into the GOP hand that you're dealt, my friend..time to wake up, Wavels!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> First, cute talking point, spewed out right on cue- notice the insult complete with a lack of citation or supporting evidence of any kind. If you're expecting knowing nods in this crowd, you better come with more than that.
> 
> Second, Bernie Sanders has actually been in government, doing the job for decades. Limbaugh is at best an entertainer who gets taken far too seriously and at worst a complete hypocrite.
> 
> Third, YES. Because forty years of the wrong direction is entirely enough.


totally repped and post of the day, ty


----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> correction: clinton's drop is because of bernie 'here and now' NOT any biden 'potential'..they really have you, don't they?
> 
> i gave my last $3.85, for this country..what have you've done lately except tell us why he 'can't'?..you play right into the GOP hand that you're dealt, my friend..time to wake up, Wavels!


Sorry Sky, but the "establishment" Dem machine is looking beyond Bernie.
It is all about elect-ability.


----------



## cc2012 (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Colorado is only one state...stay tuned because this is going to be very entertaining at the very least.


Colorado is a bellwether state politically and tends to elect politicians based on the mood of the country. The record isn't perfect but it's pretty consistent.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Sorry Sky, but the "establishment" Dem machine is looking beyond Bernie.
> It is all about elect-ability.


Then maybe they'd better start paying attention to their grassroots constituents, because the Hillary bus has gotten bogged down in the Bernie Sand-ers. Lol


----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Colorado is a bellwether state politically and tends to elect politicians based on the mood of the country. The record isn't perfect but it's pretty consistent.


Only time will tell...we will see.
In the meantime I will certainly enjoy the gyrations and machinations of both parties in their questionable quest for POTUS.
Now, that's entertainment!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Only time will tell...we will see.
> In the meantime I will certainly enjoy the gyrations and machinations of both parties in their questionable quest for POTUS.
> Now, that's entertainment!


I have a bit more invested in the outcome than popcorn.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Sorry Sky, but the "establishment" Dem machine is looking beyond Bernie.
> It is all about elect-ability.


so sorry waves..

over 1 million constituents have been to see bernie 14 months from the election..he will be 'the peoples' president..

establishment = politics as usual.

keep spinning it, henny..you're the one that's gonna have 'egg' on your face..love, foxy


----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I have a bit more invested in the outcome than popcorn.


Sorry, but to me the basic value of political power struggles is only in the mirthful entertainment the battle thereof provides me.
I am quite jaded and think that both parties are leading us down the glittering road to ruination and despair.
It is, indeed, hopeless.
Might as well gorge myself with popcorn and good and plenty, as I fog myself into oblivion with sweet sticky buds!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Sorry, but to me the basic value of political power struggles is only in the mirthful entertainment the battle thereof provides me.
> I am quite jaded and think that both parties are leading us down the glittering road to ruination and despair.
> It is, indeed, hopeless.
> Might as well gorge myself with popcorn and good and plenty, as I fog myself into oblivion with sweet sticky buds!


Then you are foolish enough to ignore the consequences of the contest in your own life, and as such I've no more use for your opinions.


----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> so sorry waves..
> 
> over 1 million constituents have been to see bernie 14 months from the election..he will be 'the peoples' president..
> 
> ...


LOL...Sky we are fourteen months out from election day...the rumblings among the DC Dem cognoscenti at this early juncture, do not bode well for Bernie.
We will all have to be patient and await the unfolding future drama...puff, puff...


----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Then you are foolish enough to ignore the consequences of the contest in your own life, and as such I've no more use for your opinions.


Hahahaha...so be it.
You will inevitably come to realize the naivete of your idealistic notions of political reality in the fullness of time.
'Twas ever thus!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2015)

Wavels said:


> LOL...Sky we are fourteen months out from election day...the rumblings among the DC Dem cognoscenti at this early juncture, do not bode well for Bernie.
> We will all have to be patient and await the unfolding future drama...puff, puff...


ooooooooh..i'm sooooooo scared of the rrrrrrrumblings and bbbbbodings.

patient? you go sit on the back bench, waves..the GOP is depending on you.

care to make a friendly wager?

my suggestion?..loser washes the winners car 1x per month for the 12 months following the election.

i'll be eagerly anticipating your post.


----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> ooooooooh..i'm sooooooo scared of the rrrrrrrumblings and bbbbbodings.
> 
> patient? you go sit on the back bench, waves..the GOP is depending on you.
> 
> ...


If you think that Bernie will win the nomination, then we have a valid wager, you are on, good madam.

I suspect that regardless of the outcome of the wager, you would be the primary beneficiary because
I bring to the table professional skills, in that, I spent two years managing a hand car-wash in Hallandale FL...hahaha...I am very skilled at washing cars, are you???


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Then maybe they'd better start paying attention to their grassroots constituents, because the Hillary bus has gotten bogged down in the Bernie Sand-ers. Lol


hot dayummmmn, ty! you smokinnnnnn'?!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> hot dayummmmn, ty! you smokinnnnnn'?!!!


SOMEBODY STOP ME!!!!!!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 8, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> rightie has nothing on leftie..and rush limbaugh (the voice of the right) is nothing but a drug addict..


Takes one to know one right? 

Tell us about suboxone!


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 8, 2015)

Just watched the speech he gave in new hampshire, pretty inspiring. He definitely doesnt have the speech flow obama does but he makes up for that with sincerity in what he is saying.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Takes one to know one right?
> 
> Tell us about suboxone!


subs are magic if you use as designed..unfortunately, most don't..and neither do their doctors.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 8, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Nazis were for national socialism not socialism in general... there is a difference.


Doesn't sound like it


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 8, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> what is the smallest amount they will take? which link did you use?


Don't worry Sky, they take food stamps.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Just watched the speech he gave in new hampshire, pretty inspiring. He definitely doesnt have the speech flow obama does but he makes up for that with sincerity in what he is saying.


i'd rather have the sincerity, than the flow which ended up a 'no-go'..


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Colorado is a bellwether state politically and tends to elect politicians based on the mood of the country. The record isn't perfect but it's pretty consistent.


Maybe, but everyone will be stoned this time. I expect the lowest turnout ever.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 8, 2015)

Wavels said:


> If you think that Bernie will win the nomination, then we have a valid wager, you are on, good madam.
> 
> I suspect that regardless of the outcome of the wager, you would be the primary beneficiary because
> I bring to the table professional skills, in that, I spent two years managing a hand car-wash in Hallandale FL...hahaha...I am very skilled at washing cars, are you???


She'll do such a bad job, you'll have to go back and do it again yourself. Why do you think she can't get a job?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 8, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> "Bernie Sanders drew over 20,000 people to his campaign event in Portland this weekend. Sounds impressive, but remember, it's Portland. You can draw a crowd of 20,000 people with a Frisbee." –Seth Meyers


he drew more people in your home state. commie.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 8, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Bernie is a self described Socialist.
> This will never, ever play in fly-over country.


flyover country is all red.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 8, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Only time will tell...we will see.


in other words, yet another one of your predictions will bust, keeping you at 100% failed predictions.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 8, 2015)

Wavels said:


> You will inevitably come to realize the naivete of your idealistic notions of political reality in the fullness of time.



jesus christ. tell us about benghazi some more, or how global warming is a hoax.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2015)

Wavels said:


> If you think that Bernie will win the nomination, then we have a valid wager, you are on, good madam.
> 
> I suspect that regardless of the outcome of the wager, you would be the primary beneficiary because
> I bring to the table professional skills, in that, I spent two years managing a hand car-wash in Hallandale FL...hahaha...I am very skilled at washing cars, are you???


i detail with q-tips, you?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> SOMEBODY STOP ME!!!!!!


ROFL!!!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 9, 2015)

who received 3x more pledges in donations yesterday, than they received in july?

well done, comrades!..well..done!

you all make me so proud

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/09/08/1419611/-BNR-Happy-Birthday-Bernie-Moneybomb-evening-edition#


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 9, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> i detail with q-tips, you?


I bet you detail with Sharpies. Fess up, out of the following RIU line up, where are you? http://www.smosh.com/smosh-pit/photos/25-worst-eyebrow-fails

Is that you sky?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 9, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> who received 3x more pledges in donations yesterday, than they received in july?
> 
> well done, comrades!..well..done!
> 
> ...


----------



## Wavels (Sep 10, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> i detail with q-tips, you?


I have a set of detail brushes which are far superior to Q-tips, as they get into the tiny cracks and crevices much better.
Not to worry, I will show you how to use them!


----------



## Wavels (Sep 10, 2015)

How is it allowed to go unnoticed that Sanders suggests that economic growth was better under Richard Nixon than under Barack Obama?

http://www.nationalreview.com/article/423793/bernie-sanders-message-inconvenient-democrats-hillary-clinton


At Bernie campaign rallies, media almost always report crowd sizes like they’re reporting on a U2 concert, but the second he opens his mouth the tweets and the stenographing magically stop.
...................................................................................................................................................................................
It seems newsworthy that in the run-up to a pivotal election, a presidential candidate is not only actively campaigning against the record of a sitting president of the same party, but gathering auspiciously large crowds by doing so. Of course, if the media were to report on the fiery John Reed–inspired rhetoric Sanders is blasting out to his zombie hordes at sold-out arenas, the carefully crafted Hollywood script of Barack Obama’s successful presidency would come tumbling down.
Excerpts from http://www.nationalreview.com/article/423793/bernie-sanders-message-inconvenient-democrats-hillary-clinton


*Has The Times Dismissed Bernie Sanders?*
http://publiceditor.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/09/09/has-the-times-dismissed-bernie-sanders/?smid=tw-share&_r=1


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 11, 2015)

Wavels said:


> How is it allowed to go unnoticed that Sanders suggests that economic growth was better under Richard Nixon than under Barack Obama?
> 
> http://www.nationalreview.com/article/423793/bernie-sanders-message-inconvenient-democrats-hillary-clinton
> 
> ...


They can't like Obama if they like Sanders...

Obama is *hard* right compared to the Colonel.


----------



## Wavels (Sep 11, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> *They can't like Obama if they like Sanders..*.
> 
> Obama is *hard* right compared to the Colonel.



Indeed. You are correct.
This is going to become more and more interesting.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 11, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> They can't like Obama if they like Sanders...
> 
> Obama is *hard* right compared to the Colonel.





Wavels said:


> Indeed. You are correct.
> This is going to become more and more interesting.


That's exactly what us Sanders backers like most about him; the fact that indeed he is far, far to the left of President Obama and the current right of center 'democratic' party. 

The current way of doing things is a trainwreck- and he's the only guy talking about fixing the railroad, while everyone else is bickering over the values of the CEO?

That you believe things aren't conservative enough is more evidence to me that our system is terribly broken.

Sanders in '16
Sanity is making a comeback!


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 11, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> That's exactly what us Sanders backers like most about him; the fact that indeed he is far, far to the left of President Obama and the current right of center 'democratic' party.
> 
> The current way of doing things is a trainwreck- and he's the only guy talking about fixing the railroad, while everyone else is bickering over the values of the CEO?
> 
> ...


But Obama is still awesome according to your butt buddy's...so why the disconnect?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 11, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> But Obama is still awesome according to your butt buddy's...so why the disconnect?


Obama is the best of a bad lot of establishmentarians. As has been discussed many times here, the democratic party is itself far too conservative for the best interests of its self avowed constituents, nevermind the actual majority of American citizens.

Mr Sanders is much further 'left' or 'progressive' or 'liberal', yet a lot of what he says is echoed by the tea party, something I've been noticing more and more over the past year or so.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Sanders in '16
> Sanity is making a comeback!


That's what the insane cheer here in the RIU asylum.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> That's what the insane cheer here in the RIU asylum.


Maybe, but we outnumber you and we vote.


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 12, 2015)

If Sanders becomes the nominee I will vote for him
If Hillary becomes the nominee Ill look elsewhere

But I wont vote for either one of them in the primary.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> If Sanders becomes the nominee I will vote for him
> If Hillary becomes the nominee Ill look elsewhere
> 
> But I wont vote for either one of them in the primary.


Seems like a silly attitude, on the face of it; voting in the primary for the person you'd want to vote for in the general election is kinda the whole point of the exercise. What is it you're trying to accomplish?


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Seems like a silly attitude, on the face of it; voting in the primary for the person you'd want to vote for in the general election is kinda the whole point of the exercise. What is it you're trying to accomplish?


Sanders cant win a primary or the general election
I don't like Hillary Clinton, I don't like her friends either. And this is from the 90s. If she wins the primary I still wont vote for her

I'm still hoping for Biden to step in or waiting for another Democrat to step up


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders cant win a primary or the general election
> I don't like Hillary Clinton, I don't like her friends either. And this is from the 90s. If she wins the primary I still wont vote for her
> 
> I'm still hoping for Biden to step in or waiting for another Democrat to step up


I disagree that Mr Sanders can't win- and we'll certainly find out soon enough. His original mission was simply to broaden the conversation. He's done that- and he's exposed just how beholden the democrats are to big money interests, as well as the republicans.

The response he's gotten disturbs me; here's a guy who's taking about issues more relevant to more people in this country than any pol has in this millennium... and the establishment is absolutely deafening in its silence. They won't engage at all, not even to say he's wrong.


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I disagree that Mr Sanders can't win- and we'll certainly find out soon enough. His original mission was simply to broaden the conversation. He's done that- and he's exposed just how beholden the democrats are to big money interests, as well as the republicans.
> 
> The response he's gotten disturbs me; here's a guy who's taking about issues more relevant to more people in this country than any pol has in this millennium... and the establishment is absolutely deafening in its silence. They won't engage at all, not even to say he's wrong.


1 he is not wrong
2 I agree with everything he has said so far
3 Business's will line up against him. He will not win

Then there is the question of his foreign policy
???????


----------



## Wavels (Sep 12, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders cant win a primary or the general election


This seems to reflect the mindset of many traditionally Democrat voters. Chesus is certainly not the only one with this perception.
Many wish Biden to run...(or maybe Gore, Kerry, Brown)...anyone but Hillary or Bernie...!


Sanders is certainly making life more difficult for the well entrenched, establishment Dems.

Trump is providing the same type of nettlesome affect on the establishment Repubs...and Trump happens to be the clear front runner among the large group of GOP candidates thus far.
Wow.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> 1 he is not wrong
> 2 I agree with everything he has said so far
> 3 Business's will line up against him. He will not win
> 
> ...


What I've heard of his foreign policy amounts to 'enough warmongering, already'.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 12, 2015)

Sanders just took the lead in Iowa and he's in a better position right now than Obama was in 2007. If he does well in the debates he will win the nomination, and if he wins the nomination, there's nobody strong enough on the republican ticket to defeat him. It'll be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sanders just took the lead in Iowa and he's in a better position right now than Obama was in 2007. If he does well in the debates he will win the nomination, and if he wins the nomination, there's nobody strong enough on the republican ticket to defeat him. It'll be interesting to see how this plays out.


Popularity contests aside, I believe this nomination will be won or lost on the strength of the delegates who cast their votes for the candidates. 

I fear that the veteran Clinton campaign machine has been making early inroads in all fifty states in order to lock up the nomination, even without the huge crowds, and this will be hard to overcome.


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Popularity contests aside, I believe this nomination will be won or lost on the strength of the delegates who cast their votes for the candidates.
> 
> I fear that the veteran Clinton campaign machine has been making early inroads in all fifty states in order to lock up the nomination, even without the huge crowds, and this will be hard to overcome.


Democrats have something called super delegates.
Not sure how it works. But you can lose the primary and still get the nomination 
Maybe I'm wrong on that. But that Is my understanding


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Democrats have something called super delegates.
> Not sure how it works. But you can lose the primary and still get the nomination
> Maybe I'm wrong on that. But that Is my understanding


Right. This is a threat.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 13, 2015)

Neither Sanders or Hillary have a chance amongst voters who are honest, smart, and work for a living. 

We don't need another Obama. He was a false Messiah as is Sanders. 

Look, socialism doesn't work. If you have half a brain you understand that. The working class will vote for someone like Scott Walker or Ben Carson....or Mark Rubio - those who were born poor but made something of themselves.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 13, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Democrats have something called super delegates.
> Not sure how it works. But you can lose the primary and still get the nomination
> Maybe I'm wrong on that. But that Is my understanding


That would be the Corp./Industry vote.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 13, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Neither Sanders or Hillary have a chance amongst voters who are honest, smart, and work for a living.
> 
> We don't need another Obama. He was a false Messiah as is Sanders.
> 
> Look, socialism doesn't work. If you have half a brain you understand that. The working class will vote for someone like Scott Walker or Ben Carson....or Mark Rubio - those who were born poor but made something of themselves.


...they might have, but nothing they stand for will help anyone else repeat their performance.

If you think Obama is a socialist, then you are wildly misinformed both about his record and about the definition of socialism, but toss around big words you don't understand, your friends won't care.

Second, if you think the current form of 'socialism' is too 'liberal', then you're a fascist... just like Trump.

Look that up yourself, if you ever bother with actual definitions.

Further, how do you know socialism wouldn't work? Do you have evidence that didn't come from the Faux Spews soon cycle of vacuous statements and unprovable 'facts'?

...such as Obama being a 'false messiah'. He didn't say that, none of HID supporters did- only the right wingnuts. Indeed, the party of NO was the biggest obstacle to passing many of the reforms he was elected to enact. Why aren't you holding any of the Cantor/Boehner/Sessions crowd accountable for the deadlock?

Voters who are honest, smart and work for a living are tired of watching megacorps run roughshod over everything we as a people stand for- and seeing politicians on both sides of the aisle take their money and give them whatever they want.

No one you mentioned will even address this existential crisis, let alone suggest solutions. Might impact their campaign warchest, can't have that!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 13, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> That would be the Corp./Industry vote.


That seems to be how it works. We the People need to dismantle the system that favors the money, or we won't have any say at all.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> That seems to be how it works. We the People need to dismantle the system that favors the money, or we won't have any say at all.


Money is what makes the world go round, you have-not whiny little loser.

If you want a "say" in the system, then get involved....and that doesn't mean seeking moral support from a bunch of liberal RIU kooks in the Politics forum.

Uncle Ben


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 13, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Money is what makes the world go round, you have-not whiny little loser.
> 
> If you want a "say" in the system, then get involved....and that doesn't mean seeking moral support from a bunch of liberal RIU kooks in the Politics forum.
> 
> Uncle Ben


So if I want to participate in my democracy, I need to bring enough cash to be heard? How much cash will I need ? Millions? Billions, to compete with Exxon and the Koch brothers?

So you've just come out and said democracy isn't worth saving. You've now completely discredited yourself- and exposed your true inner feelings as a FASCIST.

FASCIST JACKBOOTED THUG! SIEG HEIL!


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> That seems to be how it works. We the People need to dismantle the system that favors the money, or we won't have any say at all.


I wouldn't say dismantle but restructure. Something wrong about oil companies buying up and slowing technology that could lessen our dependance on oil.

"As business leaders, we feel that America’s current energy system is deficient in ways
that cause serious harm to our economy, our national security, and our environment." 


http://bipartisanpolicy.org/wp-content/uploads/sites/default/files/AEIC_REPORT_Final.pdf


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 13, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> I wouldn't say dismantle but restructure. Something wrong about oil companies buying up and slowing technology that could lessen our dependance on oil.
> 
> "As business leaders, we feel that America’s current energy system is deficient in ways
> that cause serious harm to our economy, our national security, and our environment."
> ...


This is a specific and actionable example of how legalizing corruption doesn't make its effects any less destructive.

THIS is the root of America's problems, because behind every 'why the Fuck do they do that?' is another story like this. The variations are endless, but the end result is the same; the stultifying effect eventually destroys the economy.

People figured this out quickly enough in the 1930s and enacted solutions that worked- for EVERYONE, not just business owners.

Yet, there remained a small cadre of extreme wealth and accustomed power in this country who refused to accept that they didn't run things... and set out to maintain the reins of power by any means necessary.

Wealth can almost always find access to power, nothing new there. What was new about America was the idea that there were limits to that power- Constitutional Rights- and that everyone (eventually) was treated equally.

So why is it taken as gospel that lower taxes on higher profits is anything but insane for all involved except that business' shareholders? Since when is it fair that millionaires pay half the tax rates as their hard working employees?

Why is it in any way supportive of the idea of democracy that secret donors can spend unlimited amounts of money on candidates of their choice?

Look around people! America is what a fascist society looks like, because we ARE ONE!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 13, 2015)

MILITARIZED POLICE, who have a separate- and decidedly more lenient- justice system? How is that equal treatment? Is it any wonder that our cops murder THOUSANDS OF AMERICAN CITIZENS EVERY YEAR?

Society is being squeezed because the wealthy are extending their ability to control the economy to illogical extremes- all the while creating a false conflict between two sides of the same fascist face- Republicrat or Demublican, it's become a difference without distinction if corporate power is allowed to manipulate it.

If the megacorps succeed, society will tear itself apart- and even if the rich survive (they won't, and they need to understand that), the world they'll have created for themselves won't be worth having.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 13, 2015)

And THAT is why I'm working to see Bernie Sanders elected. The Right in this country is actually recognizing the same problems the Left is, even if couched in different language, and thinking about solutions differently. It's time we ignore the voices of conflict and division and start finding areas of common ground.

Bernie Sanders is the only actual choice if one does not want more of the same. This is why he's been consistently marginalized, even while eventually the establishment is dragged kicking and screaming to his positions over and over.

Why is he hated by the political talk show wind machine with such ferocity? Because he's their biggest threat!

If he represents their biggest threat, he's definitely my candidate.


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 13, 2015)

One very great example of wealth is the amount of opportunity that comes your way. 
Whether thru new business or political.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 13, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> One very great example of wealth is the amount of opportunity that comes your way.
> Whether thru new business or political.


What do you mean by this? I don't follow here.


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> What do you mean by this? I don't follow here.


Money reproduces money. 
No one is going to come to you and me with propositons that can't lose. 

I hear all the time about how the wealthy take risks. But in reality those risks are the exception not the rule


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 13, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Money reproduces money.
> No one is going to come to you and me with propositons that can't lose.
> 
> I hear all the time about how the wealthy take risks. But in reality those risks are the exception not the rule


Or the ability to produce results in the opportunity to produce more.

90% of all businesses fail within the first 5 years. That isnt a risk? That is an exception? Wow!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Money reproduces money.
> No one is going to come to you and me with propositons that can't lose.
> 
> I hear all the time about how the wealthy take risks. But in reality those risks are the exception not the rule


when the wealthy lose money on a risk, the loss is socialized.

it is capitalism for the poor, and socialism for the rich right now.


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> when the wealthy lose money on a risk, the loss is socialized.
> 
> it is capitalism for the poor, and socialism for the rich right now.


Part of the no risk benefits that extreme wealth brings


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 16, 2015)

The political earthquake that is Bernie Sanders
http://www.salon.com/2015/09/15/this_is_what_a_political_earthquake_feels_like_why_bernie_sanderss_speech_at_liberty_university_matters/


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 16, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> I hear all the time about how the wealthy take risks. But in reality those risks are the exception not the rule


"You hear", huh?  How in the hell would you know? And you're the authority on creating wealth and starting a business, as you piss off your life posting shit to RIU ignoring reputable news sources such as FOX?

Look dumbnuts, I've started a business. I understand the risks involved especially since it's a niche farming business and mother nature has kicked my ass every which way but Sunday - severe storms taking out my well and all newly installed electronics, droughts, excessive rains, winds which laid over my crops. Then there's government wanting to steal what I've earned every chance they get, extensive record keeping (which is driving doctors away), etc.

YOU don't have clue.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 16, 2015)

This is reality for those ignorant smart asses that think they know what business is all about. READ. 

*BUSINESS OFFER*

I'd like to make you a business offer. Seriously. This is a real offer. In fact, you really can't turn me down, as you'll come to understand in a moment...

Here's the deal. You're going to start a business or expand the one you've got now. It doesn't really matter what you do or what you're going to do. I'll partner with you no matter what business you're in – as long as it's legal. But I can't give you any capital – you have to come up with that on your own. I won't give you any labor – that's definitely up to you. What I will do, however, is demand you follow all sorts of rules about what products and services you can offer, how much (and how often) you pay your employees, and where and when you're allowed to operate your business. That's my role in the affair: to tell you what to do.

Now in return for my rules, I'm going to take roughly half of whatever you make in the business, each year. Half seems fair, doesn't it? I think so. Of course, that's half of your profits. You're also going to have to pay me about 12% of whatever you decide to pay your employees because you've got to cover my expenses for promulgating all of the rules about who you can employ, when, where, and how. Come on, you're my partner. It's only "fair."

Now... after you've put your hard-earned savings at risk to start this business and after you've worked hard at it for a few decades (paying me my 50% or a bit more along the way each year), you might decide you'd like to cash out – to finally live the good life.

Whether or not this is "fair" – some people never can afford to retire – is a different argument. As your partner, I'm happy for you to sell out whenever you'd like, because our agreement says, if you sell, you have to pay me an additional 20% of whatever the capitalized value of the business is at that time.

I know... I know... you put up all the original capital. You took all the risks. You put in all of the labor. That's all true. But I've done my part, too. I've collected 50% of the profits each year. And I've always come up with more rules for you to follow each year. Therefore, I deserve another, final 20% slice of the business. Oh... and one more thing…

Even after you've sold the business and paid all of my fees... I'd recommend buying lots of life insurance. You see, even after you've been retired for years, when you die, you'll have to pay me 50% of whatever your estate is worth. After all, I've got lots of partners and not all of them are as successful as you and your family. We don't think it's "fair" for your kids to have such a big advantage. But if you buy enough life insurance, you can finance this expense for your children. All in all, if you're a very successful entrepreneur... if you're one of the rare, lucky, and hard-working people who can create a new company, employ lots of people, and satisfy the public... you'll end up paying me more than 75% of your income over your life. Thanks so much. I'm sure you'll think my offer is reasonable and happily partner with me... but it doesn't really matter how you feel about it because if you ever try to stiff me – or cheat me on any of my fees or rules – I'll break down your door in the middle of the night, threaten you and your family with heavy, automatic weapons, and throw you in jail. 

That's how civil society is supposed to work, right? That's the offer America gives its entrepreneurs.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 16, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> This is reality for those ignorant smart asses that think they know what business is all about. READ.
> 
> *BUSINESS OFFER*
> 
> ...


http://www.kochind.com/About_Koch/Business_Development.aspx

Oh so hard for some.....Not so for those that buy votes.

*Koch Industries is a company bounded only by its capabilities, not by specific industries or product lines. By reinvesting as much as 90 percent of annual earnings, Koch companies can grow existing businesses, and acquire assets or businesses throughout the world that will allow us to create the greatest value.*

KED also seeks to be a capital solution provider for companies that are typically not majority owned and operate independently. Capital can be used for growth, acquisitions, public-to-private transactions, or recapitalization.

Modeling China's business, kinda makes us Communist. just sayin.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 16, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> "You hear", huh?  How in the hell would you know? And you're the authority on creating wealth and starting a business, as you piss off your life posting shit to RIU ignoring reputable news sources such as FOX?
> 
> Look dumbnuts, I've started a business. I understand the risks involved especially since it's a niche farming business and mother nature has kicked my ass every which way but Sunday - severe storms taking out my well and all newly installed electronics, droughts, excessive rains, winds which laid over my crops. Then there's government wanting to steal what I've earned every chance they get, extensive record keeping (which is driving doctors away), etc.
> 
> YOU don't have clue.


Oooooo he started a business! So that makes you an expert?! I've started more than one, dumbass! The playing field is badly tilted against small business, but taxes sent the enemy; BIG BUSINESS and their unlimited campaign contributions.

You sound like a slave defending his master.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 16, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> This is reality for those ignorant smart asses that think they know what business is all about. READ.
> 
> *BUSINESS OFFER*
> 
> ...


Funny, those heavily armed goons never broke into any mansions owned by executives running Fortune 500 companies.... and they've committed malfeasance on a grand scale.

At what point are you going to acknowledge the massive double standards in this country?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 16, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> This is reality for those ignorant smart asses that think they know what business is all about. READ.
> 
> *BUSINESS OFFER*
> 
> ...


sad, sad panda..damn! those rulezzzget back to work ben..don't you have a wedding cake to not sell someone?

<insert crybaby meme here>


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 16, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Oooooo he started a business! So that makes you an expert?! I've started more than one, dumbass! The playing field is badly tilted against small business,


Always playing the victim. What a wimp......

Yeah, I've bet you've started hundreds of businesses, all legit too.

Just how many football pots have you started?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 16, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Always playing the victim. What a wimp......
> 
> Yeah, I've bet you've started hundreds of businesses, all legit too.
> 
> Just how many football pots have you started?


Easily a dozen. You?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 16, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> sad, sad panda..damn! those rulezzzget back to work ben..don't you have a wedding cake to not sell someone?
> 
> <insert crybaby meme here>


Shouldn't you be silk screening Burnedout Sanders T-shirts for one of his big events?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 16, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Shouldn't you be silk screening Burnedout Sanders T-shirts for one of his big events?


Shouldn't you be torturing or firing someone?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 16, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Shouldn't you be silk screening Burnedout Sanders T-shirts for one of his big events?


The real American (bless his heart) sends his profits to China to build new Islands in the sun.

Shouldn't we be doing that for our citizens???

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/07/30/world/asia/what-china-has-been-building-in-the-south-china-sea.html?_r=0


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 16, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Shouldn't you be silk screening Burnedout Sanders T-shirts for one of his big events?



i find it of particular interest your mid-america mainstream couple appears to be of the trigger happy, overweight/overindulged pukes of the holy-roller variety..get a neck why donchya? is your wife's arm and mouth that fat ben..is that why you can relate to this so well^^^?

and it's a skull tie dye


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 16, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> The real American (bless his heart) sends his profits to China to build new Islands in the sun.
> 
> Shouldn't we be doing that for our citizens???
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/07/30/world/asia/what-china-has-been-building-in-the-south-china-sea.html?_r=0


Absolutely! I want those howitzers on MY island!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## ttystikk (Sep 16, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


>


Compared to the clown show on the 'right' side of the aisle, I'd say we're doing just fine.

Scott Walker; 'disempower the workers COMPLETELY, so we can pay them all minimum wage... and then find any excuse to blame democrats for why our economy is going to hell (just like it is in Wisconsin after his 'fixes').

Trump; 'build a wall on the CANADIAN border! After we talk about ME some more!'

...shall I continue?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 18, 2015)

um, whoops. 

*Bernie Sanders raises $1.2M after attack from pro-Hillary group*

http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/fundraising/254105-bernie-sanders-raises-12m-after-attack-from-pro-hillary-group

the early-on red herring..notice the clear-cut space mr. sanders has positioned himself..his right arm is clearly behind him..no mistake here, this man is a total pro..what's the term i'm looking for?..nice try establishment (left and right) however, we are 68% strong with mixed blood and some of the smartest and beautiful people in the world, while you're still trying to figure out how that weak chin presented itself..pro-tip hint: it's all that in-breeeding, 32%'ers

quick fix: settings>general>reset>reset network settings>yes you are sure.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 18, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> um, whoops.
> 
> http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/fundraising/254105-bernie-sanders-raises-12m-after-attack-from-pro-hillary-group
> 
> ...


This sort of adolescent silliness does nothing to help intelligent people decide who they want their president to be. Let Faux Spews play these games, while you concentrate on persuasive arguments for voters who think.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 18, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> This sort of adolescent silliness does nothing to help intelligent people decide who they want their president to be. Let Faux Spews play these games, while you concentrate on persuasive arguments for voters who think.


personally, i don't think most here have the smarts enough to figure that #blacklivesmatter was THE initial red herring and deserves debate, ty.

if all we had to worry about were the 'smart' people?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 18, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> personally, i don't think most here have the smarts enough to figure that #blacklivesmatter was THE initial red herring and deserves debate, ty.
> 
> if all we had to worry about were the 'smart' people?


Good point.

Idiocracy, here we come... lol


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 18, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Good point.
> 
> Idiocracy, here we come... lol


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 18, 2015)

Ugh I hated that when it happened. Bernie still drew out something like 15,000 in Seattle. Those two girls are insane - a friend of mine knows one of them and apparently she called an older friend of his a white supremacist even though she was a civil rights activist in the 60s lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 18, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Ugh I hated that when it happened. Bernie still drew out something like 15,000 in Seattle. Those two girls are insane - a friend of mine knows one of them and apparently she called an older friend of his a white supremacist even though she was a civil rights activist in the 60s lol.


Ever hear of a False Flag operation? I'm wondering if they aren't making such a stink that it couldn't have been thought up by anyone else. Is it just Bernie gatherings she's targeted?


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 18, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Ever hear of a False Flag operation? I'm wondering if they aren't making such a stink that it couldn't have been thought up by anyone else. Is it just Bernie gatherings she's targeted?


IIRC They pulled a similar stunt before. Really these two girls are idiots, and there was a lot of confusion in the after math: Were they actually with BLM? And at first BLM distanced themselves, and then suddenly embraced them. One of the girls on her twitter had something like "I'm going to strangle the next motherfucker that tells me Bernie was a civil rights advocate, who cares?!" Or something similar to that.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 18, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> IIRC They pulled a similar stunt before. Really these two girls are idiots, and there was a lot of confusion in the after math: Were they actually with BLM? And at first BLM distanced themselves, and then suddenly embraced them. One of the girls on her twitter had something like "I'm going to strangle the next motherfucker that tells me Bernie was a civil rights advocate, who cares?!" Or something similar to that.


It would be far from the first time there were ulterior motives to 'protests' at campaign rallies.

I'm expecting no holds to be barred; both sides realize the stakes are higher this time than ever before.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 18, 2015)

*Hillary Clinton: Why She Continues to Ignore Bernie Sanders*

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/hillary-clinton-continues-ignore-bernie-sanders/story?id=33830968


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 18, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> It would be far from the first time there were ulterior motives to 'protests' at campaign rallies.
> 
> I'm expecting no holds to be barred; both sides realize the stakes are higher this time than ever before.


this election is key historical because it will re-frame america. 

this is truly all establishment (left and right)..the penguin, catwoman, joker, riddler vs. batman, if you will. elizabeth warren is robin.

the GOP has lost their footing..for all time to come, if they don't succeed.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 18, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> this election is key historical because it will re-frame america.
> 
> this is truly all establishment (left and right)..the penguin, catwoman, joker, riddler vs. batman, if you will. elizabeth warren is robin.
> 
> the GOP has lost their footing..for all time to come, if they don't succeed.


The GOP was defeated 'for all time' in the 1930s, too. Greed is basic to human nature, so when everyone who remembered the Great Depression died, the field was clear to try, try again... this time, they've succeeded.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 18, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> The GOP was defeated 'for all time' in the 1930s, too. He'd is basic to human nature, so when everyone who remembered the Great Depression died, the field was clear to try, try again... this time, they've succeeded.


precisely. which, if we are not careful will repeat, repeat and repeat.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 18, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> precisely. which, if we are not careful will repeat, repeat and repeat.


I just read the article you posted the link to earlier. Clinton is losing support because she WON'T declare her positions on a myriad of important issues Mr Sanders is forcefully addressing. People are getting damned sick of a democratic campaign bereft of any substance, and that's the main problem I have with her.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 18, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I just read the article you posted the link to earlier. Clinton is losing support because she WON'T declare her positions on a myriad of important issues Mr Sanders is forcefully addressing. People are getting damned sick of a democratic campaign bereft of any substance, and that's the main problem I have with her.


"We have the delegates"


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 18, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> "You hear", huh?  How in the hell would you know? And you're the authority on creating wealth and starting a business, as you piss off your life posting shit to RIU ignoring reputable news sources such as FOX?
> 
> Look dumbnuts, I've started a business. I understand the risks involved especially since it's a niche farming business and mother nature has kicked my ass every which way but Sunday - severe storms taking out my well and all newly installed electronics, droughts, excessive rains, winds which laid over my crops. Then there's government wanting to steal what I've earned every chance they get, extensive record keeping (which is driving doctors away), etc.
> 
> YOU don't have clue.


You're lucky you know how to tick plants and top for 4 heads and stuff..


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 19, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You're lucky you know how to tick plants and top for 4 heads and stuff..


my grow peen just got hard


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 19, 2015)

*5 Reasons Bernie Sanders Is a Better Democratic Candidate Than Hillary Clinton*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/h-a-goodman/5-reasons-bernie-sanders-hillary-clinton_b_8157614.html

Democrats need a candidate capable of winning and must not assume that voters will rely solely upon name recognition as they drive to the polls on November 8, 2016. There's a reason Yahoo writes that "More Americans distrust Hillary Clinton than trust her." There's also a reason that CNN reports 55 percent of registered voters have an "unfavorable" view of the former Secretary of State. In terms of building trust or increasing Clinton's favorability rating among Americans, this will be difficult since only 1 percent of registered voters have "never heard of" Hillary Clinton and her emails are the subject of an ongoing controversy.

Democrats won't be able to win on November 8, 2016 if the Democratic nominee's server is still being investigated by a total of five intelligence agencies: the FBI, National Security Agency, CIA, Defense Intelligence Agency, and National Geospatial Agency. By the middle of the next president's term, 4 Supreme Court justices will be in their 80's, so the Democratic Party faces a monumental choice in 2016.

Most importantly, below are five reasons Senator Bernie Sanders is a better candidate than Hillary Clinton, in terms of both the Democratic nomination and general election. Considering Sanders just raised $1.2 million in only two days (after an attack from a Clinton super PAC), these five reasons are rooted in various competitive advantages possessed by the Vermont Senator.

*1. Bernie Sanders has always embodied the value system that Democrats were supposed to uphold when polls weren't in the favor of progressives.*

_He's not a Democrat!_

Well, Bernie Sanders embodied progressive values and principles when Democrats abandoned them; turning our two-party system into Republican and Republican-lite on war, gay marriage, and other issues.

Asking why Hillary Clinton was against gay marriage until 2013, when most Democrats had already viewed gay marriage as a human right, is usually met with silence or the viewpoint that it's alright to "evolve" on a contentious issue.

Bernie Sanders voted against the Defense of Marriage Act in 1996.

When asked about her Iraq War vote, Clinton calls it a "mistake," but still espouses an aggressive foreign policy. _Vox_ writes that _Hillary Clinton will pull Democrats -and the country- in a hawkish direction_. Also, Jacom Heilbrunn in _The New York Times_ asks, _Are Neocons Getting Ready to Ally With Hillary Clinton?_

Bernie Sanders voted against Iraq and he accurately predicted the repercussions of invading the country.

On the Trans Pacific Partnership and Keystone XL, both issues that Bernie Sanders vehemently opposes, Clinton has either dodged questions or is on record as supporting both controversial issues in the past.

Hillary Clinton is also against the decriminalization of marijuana, while Bernie Sanders promises to work against archaic marijuana laws.

In terms of facing the eventual GOP nominee, Hillary Clinton's centrism will hurt her chances of winning a general election. Voters who desire a hawkish foreign policy or think Keystone XL is a good idea already vote Republican. The belief that Hillary Clinton appeals to the moderate (or somewhat conservative) swing voter doesn't correlate to reality; these people either don't trust her or vote Republican.

*2. According to Quinnipiac University's Swing State Polls in July and August, voters in Florida, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Colorado, Iowa and Virginia have an unfavorable view of Hillary Clinton and don't find her trustworthy. *

Florida, Pennsylvania and Ohio total 67 electoral votes. The problem with Hillary Clinton as the Democratic nominee is that voters in these states, along with other key states, don't trust Clinton. According to Quinnipiac University's Swing State Poll on August 20th, you might think she's qualified, but qualifications and campaign money won't win a person's trust:

*Florida *
Clinton gets a negative 37 - 55 percent favorability rating and voters say 64 - 32 percent she is not honest and trustworthy.

*Ohio *
Ohio voters give Clinton a negative 36 - 54 percent favorability rating and say 60 - 34 percent she is not honest and trustworthy.

*Pennsylvania *
Pennsylvania voters give Clinton a negative 38 - 55 percent favorability rating and say 63 - 32 percent she is not honest and trustworthy.

If you think Sanders can't win a general election, read the numbers above. Then ask what the chances are of swing states turning blue on Election Day if voters find Clinton "not honest and trustworthy," or have an unfavorable view of the Democratic candidate.

In Colorado, Iowa and Virginia, Quinnipiac University's July 22 Swing State Poll finds the same results pertaining to Clinton's image:

*Colorado*
Colorado voters say 62 - 34 percent that Hillary Clinton is not honest and trustworthy.

*Iowa *
Hillary Clinton is not honest and trustworthy, Iowa voters say 59 - 33 percent.

*Virginia *
Hillary Clinton is not honest and trustworthy, Virginia voters say 55 - 39 percent.

These three states total 28 electoral votes. Combine them with the 67 of Florida, Ohio, and Pennsylvania and you get 95 electoral votes. If 270 wins you the presidency, and voters in states totaling 95 electoral votes find Hillary Clinton "not honest and trustworthy" (and hold an unfavorable view of her), then how on Earth is Hillary Clinton a better candidate than Bernie Sanders?

*3. Bernie Sanders never needed a private email server. Voters will eventually start asking why Clinton needed her public and private correspondence hidden from the government. Also, Bernie Sanders doesn't need an attorney to give an email server to the FBI. *

If you don't find Reason #3 to be compelling, you're probably not interested in Reasons #4 and #5.

*4. Bernie Sanders is never embroiled in scandal and his campaign is free to focus on issues like wealth inequality, healthcare, and education. In contrast, Hillary Clinton must contend with intelligence agencies and the media; limiting time that should be spent on key topics. *


*5. Hillary Clinton and her supporters are at odds with the media and U.S. intelligence agencies. Because of this bizarre scenario, the eventual GOP nominee can exploit these rifts and win in 2016. *

#4 and #5 edited for content limitation..see full article.​


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 19, 2015)

come out, come out, where ever you are..





*Sanders racks up celebrity endorsements*

http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/18/politics/bernie-sanders-celebrity-endorsements/index.html

Steve Wozniak ** @stevewoz 
Down on Republicans and Democrats, #Bernie2016 #FeelTheBern.

 1:18 AM - 1 Sep 2015 ·  San Francisco, CA, United States


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 19, 2015)

The only way to shock the Democratic party into actually representing its self described constituents is getting 'their' nominee's ass kicked out of the election.

The Democratic Party has utterly abandoned its principles, right in line with all that campaign cash coming from megacorps. Mrs Clinton is woodenly reading from scripts prepared for her by the establishment and she's falling flat on her face.

Progressive minded voters know it and that's what explains these numbers.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 19, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> *5 Reasons Bernie Sanders Is a Better Democratic Candidate Than Hillary Clinton*
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/h-a-goodman/5-reasons-bernie-sanders-hillary-clinton_b_8157614.html
> 
> ...


This will be an EXCELLENT one for the list when Bernie endorses Hillary.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 19, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> 1. Bernie Sanders has always embodied the value system that Democrats were supposed to uphold when polls weren't in the favor of progressives.


You mean like this?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 19, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> This will be an EXCELLENT one for the list when Bernie endorses Hillary.


well, @Wavels and i have a bet going..so if you want in..


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 19, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> You mean like this?


You know in the 1940s the upper income brackets would pay upwards of 90% income tax? 

You forgot the whole picture.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 19, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> You mean like this?


Nooooo that's Fascism, as currently practiced by Republicans. But I understand you'd get things mixed up, because you're a good lil apologist for your overlords.

Do you get a kickback, or is licking their jackboots enough of a thrill for ya?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 19, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> You know in the 1940s the upper income brackets would pay upwards of 90% income tax?
> 
> You forgot the whole picture.


Nice! Never saw this before, good for a laugh!


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 19, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> You know in the 1940s the upper income brackets would pay upwards of 90% income tax?
> 
> You forgot the whole picture.


And yet in your excitement you failed to notice they both take your money with a gun...


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 19, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> You mean like this?


yup..red taking from blue..before you click on it..know what the secret to getting -45%?

be a C-CORP! YOU ARE NOT THEM..YOU ARE US!

*The Secret To Getting A -45% Corporate Tax Rate*

http://www.businessinsider.com/corporate-tax-rate-dirty-thirty-2012-1


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 19, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Nooooo that's Fascism, as currently practiced by Republicans. But I understand you'd get things mixed up, because you're a good lil apologist for your overlords.
> 
> Do you get a kickback, or is licking their jackboots enough of a thrill for ya?


that would be 'licking jackboots' option


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 19, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> And yet in your excitement you failed to notice they both take your money with a gun...


yet in capitalism it's so win/win just like we have it now..


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 19, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> yup..red taking from blue..before you click on it..know what the secret to getting -45%?
> 
> be a C-CORP! YOU ARE NOT THEM..YOU ARE US!
> 
> ...


Republicans are Greedheads, pure and simple. They think no one built their business but them and they don't need to pay for the benefits they receive from society.

Talking sense to the greedy is a fool's errand; we need to tell everyone ELSE how badly they're being screwed by the Greedheads.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 19, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> And yet in your excitement you failed to notice they both take your money with a gun...


I think you didn't notice how it varies by perspective.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 19, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I think you didn't notice how it varies by perspective.


They don't want the answers, they just want to spew their 'talking points', as if those were any substitute for knowing the issues and their causes.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 19, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Republicans are Greedheads, pure and simple. They think no one built their business but them and they don't need to pay for the benefits they receive from society.
> 
> Talking sense to the greedy is a fool's errand; we need to tell everyone ELSE how badly they're being screwed by the Greedheads.


i believe every human being is worth the conversation including uncle ben.

no = not now = you haven't given enough facts to convince. 

some need more than others.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 19, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> i believe every human being is worth the conversation including uncle ben.
> 
> no = not now = you haven't said enough to convince.


And yet there are still doubters about Newtonian mechanics...

I say convince those who can be and discredit the rest. Their tactics, not mine.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 19, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> yet in capitalism it's so win/win just like we have it now..


Your failure at life is not indicative of a failure in the system.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 20, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> And yet there are still doubters about Newtonian mechanics...
> 
> I say convince those who can be and discredit the rest. Their tactics, not mine.


Do you mean Newtonian physics? Newtonian mechanics sounds like a boy band...


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 20, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Your failure at life is not indicative of a failure in the system.


any personal successes or failures are because of myself and i hold no one accountable for my choices or actions.

whole economic theory(ies) existed and had impact long before i existed and will continue long after i'm gone.

i'm here to assist (as best i can) in leveling the playing field for all good humans..not just some.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 20, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> any personal successes or failures are because of myself and i hold no one accountable for my choices or actions.
> 
> whole economic theory(ies) existed and had impact long before i existed and will continue long after i'm gone.
> 
> i'm here to assist (as best i can) in leveling the playing field for all good humans..not just some.


"Level the playing field"

"Equality"

How do you attain these things by attaching a punitively high tax on the higher income brackets?

Is that "lefty equality" ??


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 20, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> "Level the playing field"
> 
> "Equality"
> 
> ...


Punitive?
They pay less as a percentage of income than I do.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 20, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> "Level the playing field"
> 
> "Equality"
> 
> ...


standard business tax rate is 35% it's also been my tax bracket for many years..yet 25 of the 30 fortune 500's pay none of their share of 35%..do you see where i'm going with this?

35% of let's say 100k vs. -45% of billions of dollars of profit?

you can't be serious..just fucking with me.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 20, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> standard business tax rate is 35% it's also been my tax bracket for many years..yet 25 of the 30 fortune 500's pay none of their share of 35%..do you see where i'm going with this?
> 
> 35% of let's say 100k vs. -45% of billions of dollars of profit?
> 
> you can't be serious..just fucking with me.


That's cronyism and I definately don't agree with it. 

That doesn't mean you whip out the torches and pitchforks for wealthy private individuals tho...


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 20, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> That's cronyism and I definately don't agree with it.
> 
> That doesn't mean you whip out the torches and pitchforks for wealthy private individuals tho...


----------



## Wavels (Sep 20, 2015)

Bernie has yet to receive even* one* endorsement from anyone in the House or Senate.
Hmmm, I wonder why...?
................................................................................................................................................................................
And yet there remains a lingering sense among many Democrats that a Sanders' nomination would spell doom for the party in 2016 — a sentiment highlighted by the fact that* not a single *Democrat in either chamber has endorsed the No. 2 primary contender.
http://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/254280-democrats-sanders-is-unelectable
................................................................................................................................................................................
Asked why Sanders hasn't won any Democratic endorsements, Grijalva predicted that would soon change.
"It'll come," he said.
http://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/254280-democrats-sanders-is-unelectable
....................................................................................................................................................................................
^^^^
It will come after Hillary craters even more dramatically than she has thus far...rats from a sinking ship and all...hahahaah
The Dems are simply waiting for Hillary to reach critical negative mass...then they will all jump ship...political expedience is the key....

....................................................................................................................................................................................
This is quite a dramatic set of circumstances which should play out with much mirthful drama...stay tuned!
....................................................................................................................................................................................
Excerpts from:
*Democrats: Sanders unelectable*
http://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/254280-democrats-sanders-is-unelectable


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 20, 2015)

schuylaar said:


>


Very few people believe Corporations are people, only the corrupt motherfuckers that profit from it.

A complete non-point, made you just did - Yoda


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 20, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Bernie has yet to receive even* one* endorsement from anyone in the House or Senate.
> Hmmm, I wonder why...?
> ................................................................................................................................................................................
> And yet there remains a lingering sense among many Democrats that a Sanders' nomination would spell doom for the party in 2016 — a sentiment highlighted by the fact that* not a single *Democrat in either chamber has endorsed the No. 2 primary contender.
> ...


perhaps it's bernie who wishes no endorsement from the establishment?

in other words..that's not saying much.

time to think about dusting off that brush kit for my monthly detailing you'll be performing..did i mention it includes a recreational doob while i'm waiting?


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 20, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> perhaps it's bernie who wishes no endorsement from the establishment?
> 
> in other words..that's not saying much.
> 
> time to think about dusting off that brush kit for my monthly detailing you'll be performing..did i mention it includes a recreational doob while i'm waiting?


"We have the delegates and popular support"

Ron Paul 2012


----------



## Wavels (Sep 20, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> perhaps it's bernie who wishes no endorsement from the establishment?
> 
> in other words..that's not saying much.
> 
> time to think about dusting off that brush kit for my monthly detailing you'll be performing..did i mention it includes a recreational doob while i'm waiting?


It is waaaay too early...but at the very least, it will be entertaining to see what transpires...time will reveal all...


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 20, 2015)

http://goo.gl/FS9iCX


For you schuylaar.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2015)

Wavels said:


> It is waaaay too early...but at the very least, it will be entertaining to see what transpires...time will reveal all...


It isn't too early. It's exactly the right time for those who practice advanced citizenship. After the primaries is too late!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 20, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> http://goo.gl/FS9iCX
> 
> 
> For you schuylaar.


i devoured every word:

A minute later, a young reporter behind a camera asked this: “How do you reconcile being the anti-establishment candidate with being a career politician?”

It had a definite “gotcha” tone, and Sanders ignored it until another reporter came to her defense. What unfolded next, in a classic Sanders monologue, might have been the closest thing I’ve seen to an Aaron Sorkin script playing out in real life. He pointedly faced the camera, as if choosing to speak directly to the people rather than the corrupt media standing between them, and rattled off an improvised defense.

“I’ve been in office for 25 years,” he began. “As a candidate for mayor of Burlington, I became the first independent ever elected in the city’s history by taking on the entire ruling class of the city of Burlington? Does that sound like a career politician? When I began my political career, I got 2 percent of the vote, and then 1 percent of the vote. Last election, I got 71 percent of the vote. Running for office, representing working people, taking on Wall Street, taking on the military-industrial complex, taking on private insurance companies, taking on pharmaceutical industry. I don’t think that makes me a career politician—I think that makes me a candidate who is standing up for working people and prepared to take on the big-money interests in this country.”

Behind us, a small crowd had trickled in from the gym. *They cheered when he finished, and they stayed even after he walked out the door a minute later. Hearing them behind me, you could sense hope, and you could sense desperation. They cheered because of belief, but they stayed because of fear. Beneath the joy, there was the darker sense that Sanders might represent the last chance for progressive politics in America. When this feeling goes away, it doesn’t come back.*

thank you reddan


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2015)

Joy and fear; joy because finally SOMEONE on the campaign trail is speaking to issues that matter to regular people- and fear because the alternative is the stark reality of fascism; the total control of politics by monied interests as opposed to a majority of The People.

We need to start using this word; FASCISM. Use it to describe policies and laws enacted by the Right in this country that limit or flat out trample citizen's Constitutional Rights. It isn't a fabrication, nor is it an exaggeration in this current Gilded Age of privatized prisons, militarized police and separate justice for government employees vs the rest of us.

If the mainstream Right can scream 'Socialism' when describing Mr Obama's policies (as if saying it makes it so; they're just 'republican lite' in a pathetic effort to look different while committing the same crimes against the People), then the left can certainly use the far more damning term- FASCISM- because it fits the facts.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 20, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> standard business tax rate is 35% it's also been my tax bracket for many years..yet 25 of the 30 fortune 500's pay none of their share of 35%..do you see where i'm going with this?
> 
> 35% of let's say 100k vs. -45% of billions of dollars of profit?
> 
> you can't be serious..just fucking with me.



So let me get this straight. You have never taken a tax deduction and have always paid the 35% of your income in taxes?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 20, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> any personal successes or failures are because of myself and i hold no one accountable for my choices or actions.


Aint buying it. Your posts say otherwise.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 20, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> So let me get this straight. You have never taken a tax deduction and have always paid the 35% of your income in taxes?


what tax deductions? there are no deductions left. filing single (with head of household being slightly better) is the most brutal taxation in this country especially if you don't own your home.

it is this population that picks up the lions share of taxes in the US.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> what tax deductions? there are no deductions left. filing single (with head of household being slightly better) is the most brutal taxation in this country especially if you don't own your home.
> 
> it is this population that picks up the lions share of taxes in the US.


Exactly- and even when the wealthy do pay income taxes, it's much more likely to be investment income, taxed at less than 15%... before deductions.

Everyone should pay their fair share, that's what made this country great in the first place and it's the only thing that will guarantee our greatness going forward. If you've made a big pile, frankly, glory rests in paying more to support our great nation than the next guy! Worried about HOW it's spent? So are the rest of us! Let's make sure it works for the benefit of all Americans and not just an already privileged few!


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 21, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Joy and fear; joy because finally SOMEONE on the campaign trail is speaking to issues that matter to regular people- and fear because the alternative is the stark reality of fascism; the total control of politics by monied interests as opposed to a majority of The People.
> 
> We need to start using this word; FASCISM. Use it to describe policies and laws enacted by the Right in this country that limit or flat out trample citizen's Constitutional Rights. It isn't a fabrication, nor is it an exaggeration in this current Gilded Age of privatized prisons, militarized police and separate justice for government employees vs the rest of us.
> 
> If the mainstream Right can scream 'Socialism' when describing Mr Obama's policies (as if saying it makes it so; they're just 'republican lite' in a pathetic effort to look different while committing the same crimes against the People), then the left can certainly use the far more damning term- FASCISM- because it fits the facts.


Socialism done correctly is Facism Lite.

Just so you know...


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 21, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> what tax deductions? there are no deductions left. filing single (with head of household being slightly better) is the most brutal taxation in this country especially if you don't own your home.
> 
> it is this population that picks up the lions share of taxes in the US.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahhahsahahahahahahahahhsaha!!!

Don't you get handouts?

Moaning about paying taxes while taking Govt cheese at the same time, that's fucking hilarious.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 21, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahhahsahahahahahahahahhsaha!!!
> 
> Don't you get handouts?
> 
> Moaning about paying taxes while taking Govt cheese at the same time, that's fucking hilarious.


-45% effective tax rate of fortune 500's have nothing on me..irish.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 21, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> -45% effective tax rate of fortune 500's have nothing on me..irish.


You said people like you (ie net drain on economy) pay the lions share of taxes, this is factually false. 

Most of the taxes are paid by the wealthy.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 21, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> it is this population that picks up the lions share of taxes in the US.


Not true. Who pays the most in income taxes? The rich according to Pew Research.

"In 2013, according to our analysis of preliminary IRS data, people with adjusted gross incomes above $250,000 paid nearly half (48.9%) of all individual income taxes, though they accounted for only 2.4% of all returns filed. Their average tax rate (total taxes paid divided by cumulative AGI) was 25.6%. By contrast, people whose incomes were less than $50,000 accounted for 63.4% of all individual income tax returns filed in 2013, but they paid just 6.2% of total taxes; their average tax rate was 4.2%."
http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2015/03/24/high-income-americans-pay-most-income-taxes-but-enough-to-be-fair/

The "woe is me" gets old Sky. And stating a falsehood over and over at RIU does not make it true.

Now, you may not think this is all fair but the fact remains, it's those EARNING over $250K that pay the most in IRS collected taxes. They also pay the most when it comes to sales and property taxes.

It's your pot growing buddies that are fucking the system by not paying taxes...... as they gouge their fellow man with prices like $500/oz.

Uncle Ben


----------



## Wavels (Sep 21, 2015)

Whoa Nellie...Bernie seems to be losing traction....
I must admit that I am surprised to see the beleaguered Hillary retain this much support at this juncture...
There is certainly quite a long way to go before the official nomination...but amazingly enough, Hillary still has unflappable supporters...stay tuned.

*Poll: Clinton's lead over Sanders grows*
http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/21/politics/hillary-clinton-leads-bernie-sanders-2016/index.html


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 21, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> So let me get this straight. You have never taken a tax deduction and have always paid the 35% of your income in taxes?


Lol still arguing the tax thing after I shut you down? You silly billy.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 21, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Whoa Nellie...Bernie seems to be losing traction....
> I must admit that I am surprised to see the beleaguered Hillary retain this much support at this juncture...
> There is certainly quite a long way to go before the official nomination...but amazingly enough, Hillary still has unflappable supporters...stay tuned.
> 
> ...


2 to 1 lead 

I can't wait to make jokes about the "Feel the Bern" slogan...

There will be many "feel the burn, Sanders" jokes uttered...


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 21, 2015)

Remember when all the polls had Clinton over Obama? I do.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Whoa Nellie...Bernie seems to be losing traction....
> I must admit that I am surprised to see the beleaguered Hillary retain this much support at this juncture...
> There is certainly quite a long way to go before the official nomination...but amazingly enough, Hillary still has unflappable supporters...stay tuned.
> 
> ...


and in just 24 hours..about as quick as you can print new money..the keyword being 'print'..'in-print' ie media.

media mogul..'geeze, i know! we'll just say she's winning! (humpf, humpf) this'll really change the race and fix things (humpf, humpf)'..

hook, line and sinker..waves..did ya locate your detail kit yet?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> and in just 24 hours..about as quick as you can print new money..the keyword being 'print'..'in-print' ie media.
> 
> media mogul..'geeze, i know! we'll just say she's winning! (humpf, humpf) this'll really change the race and fix things (humpf, humpf)'..
> 
> hook, line and sinker..waves..did ya locate your detail kit yet?


I'm becoming more and more convinced that neither CNN nor MSNBC and certainly not ABC or CBS are any more objective than Faux Spews.

In order to see much of anything resembling real actual news about the goings on in this country, I find I need to visit foreign news sources like al Jazeera or the BBC.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I'm becoming more and more convinced that neither CNN nor MSNBC and certainly not ABC or CBS are any more objective than Faux Spews.
> 
> In order to see much of anything resembling real actual news about the goings on in this country, I find I need to visit foreign news sources like al Jazeera or the BBC.


precisely. it is the establishment left/right sensing their own demise going down for the count..they will lash out with everything they have..ever take a dog to the vet?..be prepared..stay strong..it's gonna be a hella fight.

it's hard to get something back in the box, once it's out..social security, aca..establishment is furious.

just know without you..the revolution wouldn't be.

fact: one bumper sticker = twelve votes..what does one person with a voice equate?

WOM (word of mouth) is our most powerful weapon..we are all on the network now; no way to divide us


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 22, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> just know without you..the revolution wouldn't be.
> 
> WOM (word of mouth) is our most powerful weapon..we are all on the network now; no way to divide us


*It ain't ignorance that causes so much trouble; it's folks knowing so much that ain't so.*


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> *It ain't ignorance that causes so much trouble; it's folks knowing so much that ain't so.*


Speak for yourself- for a change; You're the only one trying to cram words in everyone else's mouth.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 22, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Speak for yourself- for a change; You're the only one trying to cram words in everyone else's mouth.


You're just another intolerant liberal that can't stand someone calling you out on your bullshit. Feel threatened, do ya?

suffer.....


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 22, 2015)

socalcoolmx said:


> I wouldn't hold it against him he's against stupid wars that we have no business getting involved in.


No he isn't. He has said he is, a time or two, but really, he's just another Zionist Democrat warmonger.

http://www.mintpressnews.com/bernie-sanders-voting-record-antithetical-to-his-purported-anti-war-stance/208066/


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> You're just another intolerant liberal that can't stand someone calling you out on your bullshit. Feel threatened, do ya?
> 
> suffer.....


BWAHAHAHA- he calls ME intolerant!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> *It ain't ignorance that causes so much trouble; it's folks knowing so much that ain't so.*


folks like you..show them the facts..'but it could be' is the response.

example: me: the earth is not flat and here are the facts..ben: but 'it could be'.

take your own advice, ben.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> No he isn't. He has said he is, a time or two, but really, he's just another Zionist Democrat warmonger.
> 
> http://www.mintpressnews.com/bernie-sanders-voting-record-antithetical-to-his-purported-anti-war-stance/208066/


a voting record speaks volumes and i wage his against anyone else's as 20 years in the House and 2 terms in Congress..they're all freaking because it's game over..'we the people' have finally had enough.

we found our 'in'..we had to be connected first..there's no stopping this.

anyone care to do a little side-by-side with his record over your favorite candidate of choice?

BTW..i'm up to 'fiorina/trump birthright panhandling' comment in the 2nd debate..i love how commentator ask questions and they how leverage it into their 30-second elevator speech without ever answering the question. poor rand..when he said how he's works hard to convey constitutional rights in the intro..i'm thinking..where does the wiki plagiarizing fit into his work ethic?..debate? a fucking keeper!!!! 3 hours of riveting entertainment..i'll be watching for years to come..no wonder we've lost the respect of the world community.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> a voting record speaks volumes and i wage his against anyone else's as 20 years in the House and 2 terms in Congress..they're all freaking because it's game over..'we the people' have finally had enough.
> 
> we found the our 'in'.


We either find one or we make one. It's OUR country, not the plutocrats'!


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 22, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> a voting record speaks volumes and i wage his against anyone else's as 20 years in the House and 2 terms in Congress..they're all freaking because it's game over..'we the people' have finally had enough.
> 
> we found the our 'in'.


Sorry, I'm not voting for the Zionist, pro-war tool of the military industrial complex. That's what his voting record shows he is and the lip service he has paid to peace doesn't overshadow his having anti-war activists arrested for protesting against him in Vermont.

I oppose Bernie Sandwich BECAUSE I oppose war. He is the biggest obstacle to the present formation of third party opposition to the two party regime and he serves interests that I oppose. That he uses pseudosocialist rhetoric to do it only makes him worse in my eyes.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Sorry, I'm not voting for the Zionist, pro-war tool of the military industrial complex. That's what his voting record shows he is and the lip service he has paid to peace doesn't overshadow his having anti-war activists arrested for protesting against him in Vermont.
> 
> I oppose Bernie Sandwich BECAUSE I oppose war. He is the biggest obstacle to the present formation of third party opposition to the two party regime and he serves interests that I oppose. That he uses pseudosocialist rhetoric to do it only makes him worse in my eyes.


to each his own..that's what makes america great!

betchya won't vote at all..will you?


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 22, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> to each his own..that's what makes america great!
> 
> betchya won't vote at all..will you?


Not a SINGLE opinion poll from ANY source has Bernie ahead of Hilldawgz.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nationwide_opinion_polling_for_the_Democratic_Party_2016_presidential_primaries

Not... fucking... one...

The Nile is not just a river in Egypt.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 22, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> to each his own..that's what makes america great!
> 
> betchya won't vote at all..will you?


I bet you'll vote, do nothing else, and feel like you've done something.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> I bet you'll vote, do nothing else, and feel like you've done something.


can't bait me..


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Not a SINGLE opinion poll from ANY source has Bernie ahead of Hilldawgz.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nationwide_opinion_polling_for_the_Democratic_Party_2016_presidential_primaries
> 
> ...



one would first have to know who's running to have an opinion..

the hard numbers..mainstream doesn't take this seriously until 30-days pre-election..i know this is a blow for you, but hilldawg is in big trouble..

http://www.forbes.com/sites/kalevleetaru/2015/09/20/bernie-rising-hillary-fading-how-bernie-sanders-is-winning-the-media-war/

*Bernie Rising, Hillary Fading: How Bernie Sanders Is Winning The Media War*


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 22, 2015)

Which 1000 year old white politician will get the Democrat nomination? I've heard rumors that Biden may be getting into the race


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 22, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> fact: one bumper sticker = twelve votes..what does one person with a voice equate?


Bullshit. Means 12 people think you're a nutcase as you drive around trying to make some holy "I love Bernie" statement.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 22, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> one would first have to know who's running to have an opinion..
> 
> the hard numbers..mainstream doesn't take this seriously until 30-days pre-election..i know this is a blow for you, but hilldawg is in big trouble..
> 
> ...


An opinion piece by someone on Forbes versus the cumulative data from hundreds of opinion polls from a multitude of different sources?

"Skewed polls" yeah?

Ron Pa...I mean Bernie Sanders Revolution!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> An opinion piece by someone on Forbes versus the cumulative data from hundreds of opinion polls from a multitude of different sources?
> 
> "Skewed polls" yeah?
> 
> Ron Pa...I mean Bernie Sanders Revolution!


do yourself a favor and click the link..then read, scrolling downward..it's bad enough you won't google this shit yourself.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 22, 2015)

Word is Bernie is a naughty boy!


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 22, 2015)

How do Sanders supporters defend against Hillary's attacks about how she is a moderate because Bernie is to the left of Karl Marx?


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 22, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> do yourself a favor and click the link..then read, scrolling downward..it's bad enough you won't google this shit yourself.


Wow, television mentions...

That's some fucking scientific shit there.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 22, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> An opinion piece by someone on Forbes versus the cumulative data from hundreds of opinion polls from a multitude of different sources?
> 
> "Skewed polls" yeah?
> 
> Ron Pa...I mean Bernie Sanders Revolution!


Exactly, he's the new Rawn Pawl, doing for the democrat party what Rawn Pawl did for the GOP.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> How do Sanders supporters defend against Hillary's attacks about how she is a moderate because Bernie is to the left of Karl Marx?


Marx just rolled in his grave.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Exactly, he's the new Rawn Pawl, doing for the democrat party what Rawn Pawl did for the GOP.


president paul's answers for everything are 'states rights'..which says..well, nothing.

guess it wasn't enough expansion on his ideals and philosophy..or maybe it's because he a fucking racist?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Marx just rolled in his grave.


i have to apologize in advance for this @Not GOP ..i just can't help myself..politics lite is 2 forums down on your left or right

what's sad is..this is very representative of america in general.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Word is Bernie is a naughty boy!



oh..we're back to this again?..'but, but, the college paper he wrote when he was 23'..if that's all we had to fucking worry about from politicians.

i submit though, we look at the current line-up and their success with child rearing skill (hell if you can't raise a child right..how can you expect to run a country?)

any takers?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 22, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> oh..we're back to this again?..'but, but, the college paper he wrote when he was 23'..if that's all we had to fucking worry about from politicians.
> 
> i submit though, we look at the current line-up and their success with child rearing skill (hell if you can't raise a child right..how can you expect to run a country?)
> 
> any takers?


Just curious, why would you vote for this socialist, knowing he'll be bad for the economy, work ethics, creating more loafers, etc. Is it because like Obama he's promising "free" shit and you're not willing to work for what you have? Do you pride yourself in taking a freebie? Think someone owes you a living?

Sanders is using folks like you for a tool. He knows how hard it is to turn down freebies, so he's using man's weaknesses to fish for votes.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Just curious, why would you vote for this socialist, knowing he'll be bad for the economy, work ethics, creating more loafers, etc. Is it because like Obama he's promising "free" shit and you're not willing to work for what you have? Do you pride yourself in taking a freebie? Think someone owes you a living?
> 
> Sanders is using folks like you for a tool. He knows how hard it is to turn down freebies, so he's using man's weaknesses to fish for votes.


beeeeeeeen..you've been listening to the rush/glen power hour this morning haven't you?..you naughty boy?..straight from their playbook verbatim.

i found these under..jeb's family of mexican criminals..geeze..i never know what to wear for a good arresting, either..and for christsakes!..will ya wax that shit!..this is miami!


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 22, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Just curious, why would you vote for this socialist, knowing he'll be bad for the economy, work ethics, creating more loafers, etc. Is it because like Obama he's promising "free" shit and you're not willing to work for what you have? Do you pride yourself in taking a freebie? Think someone owes you a living?
> 
> Sanders is using folks like you for a tool. He knows how hard it is to turn down freebies, so he's using man's weaknesses to fish for votes.


Bad for the economy? Europe would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 22, 2015)

It's fun playing with Bernie for now, until it's time to send him back to his bedroom in basement


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2015)

doesn't anyone see the resemblance between john bush and marco rubio?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2015)

that gave me an idea..next gop debate..instead of intro's re: wives..how about if we flash family mugshots in order to better identify who would fuck up this country based upon their kids arrests?..and you want these people in charge of your livelihood?..your family's?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2015)

meet rand paul's kid..william:

arrested again this past april for..hijinks

Rand Paul’s Jerk Son Just Can’t Stop Getting Arrested For Drunken Hijinks!
http://wonkette.com/583633/rand-pauls-jerk-son-just-cant-stop-getting-arrested-for-drunken-hijinks


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 22, 2015)

Playing now at your favorite theater -


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 22, 2015)

I prefer Grumpy old Democrats over sociopaths.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 22, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I prefer Grumpy old Democrats over sociopaths.


Many of your buds here at RIU are sociopaths, and quite grumpy I might add.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> How do Sanders supporters defend against Hillary's attacks about how she is a moderate because Bernie is to the left of Karl Marx?





Uncle Ben said:


> Just curious, why would you vote for this socialist, knowing he'll be bad for the economy, work ethics, creating more loafers, etc. Is it because like Obama he's promising "free" shit and you're not willing to work for what you have? Do you pride yourself in taking a freebie? Think someone owes you a living?
> 
> Sanders is using folks like you for a tool. He knows how hard it is to turn down freebies, so he's using man's weaknesses to fish for votes.


Put a 'not' in front of each of those descriptive sentences and you'd be much closer to the mark. After all, if thirty five years of the right's guide to economic success has brought us to where we are today, I'd say trying 'Socialism' would be preferable to more of the same failed policies.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 22, 2015)

The same people are on top with capitalism and socialism. You have the rich and the poor. The major difference with capitalism is, it has a middle class. socialism does not


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> The same people are on top with capitalism and socialism. You have the rich and the poor. The major difference with capitalism is, it has a middle class. socialism does not


Wow dude, you just aren't paying attention. In the current republican paradise of an economy, the middle class is exactly what's drying up and blowing away...

FAIL


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> The same people are on top with capitalism and socialism. You have the rich and the poor. The major difference with capitalism is, it has a middle class. socialism does not


The is no middle class in America any longer. There are the rich 1% with all the wealth, that they earned off the backs of the rest of us.....& the poor


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The is no middle class in America any longer. There are the rich 1% with all the wealth, they earned off the backs of the rest of us.....the poor


Double team! Let the righties have it with BOTH BARRELS!


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The is no middle class in America any longer. There are the rich 1% with all the wealth, that they earned off the backs of the rest of us.....the poor


there is still a middle class, it's just not as strong as it has been in the past. We need elected representatives who care about us, instead of CAIR about us


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 22, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Wow dude, you just aren't paying attention. In the current republican paradise of an economy, the middle class is exactly what's drying up and blowing away...
> 
> FAIL


obama's economy. threaten to veto economy. drunken John beahner economy. life long politician mitch the turkey gobbler McConnell economy. I want change just as much as the majority of Americans do


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> there is still a middle class, it's just not as strong as it has been in the past. We need elected representatives who care about us, instead of CAIR about us


Alright if we get rid of CAIR let's get rid of AIPAC, ACLA, FRC, Alliance Defense Fund, Focus on the Family, Southern Baptist Convention Ethics & Religious Liberty Commission, Traditional Values Coalition, etc. etc..


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> there is still a middle class, it's just not as strong as it has been in the past. We need elected representatives who care about us, instead of CAIR about us


If you think conservative policies are the way forward, you're very deeply mistaken. Those policies are how we arrived aft the current disaster. It's happened before; the Crash of '29 and the Great Depression are the result of the same policies. Dismantling the fixes enacted by our grandparents has led straight to the current debacle, only now the banks and billionaires have given themselves the power to buy elections at will.

I'm just not buying the notion that this is anything to be proud of, and that a prescription like the one Bernie Sanders is laying out is far more likely to restore prosperity to the majority than anything the right is likely to come up with... lie tho they might.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> obama's economy. threaten to veto economy. drunken John beahner economy. life long politician mitch the turkey gobbler McConnell economy. I want change just as much as the majority of Americans do


Read some history. This started with the Reagan administration.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Alright if we get rid of CAIR let's get rid of AIPAC, ACLA, FRC, Alliance Defense Fund, Focus on the Family, Southern Baptist Convention Ethics & Religious Liberty Commission, Traditional Values Coalition, etc. etc..


Keep going! Get rid of them ALL!

How about the only eligibility to spend money on politics is conferred by being a registered voter. Then, that one voter may spend up to $100 in any given election cycle. No one and no other entity is eligible and that's the cap. Make it a Constitutional Amendment, because it's the foundation stone of the wall democracy must build between itself and fascism.

Your thoughts?


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 22, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Keep going! Get rid of them ALL!
> 
> How about the only eligibility to spend money on politics is conferred by being a registered voter. Then, that one voter may spend up to $100 in any given election cycle. No one and no other entity is eligible and that's the cap. Make it a Constitutional Amendment, because it's the foundation stone of the wall democracy must build between itself and fascism.
> 
> Your thoughts?


I pretty much think all these Super PACs and shit is just ridiculous. I really think that there should be some sort of financial campaign reform. The amount that the Koch Brothers are putting into the Republican campaigns should be illegal.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 22, 2015)

Stop trying to take Bernie seriously. If you had yourself a viable candidate, then I would go back and forth with you all day. But the truth is Bernie has zero chance of winning, and the majority of Americans don't want Socialism. So there you go, he's done. it's over


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I pretty much think all these Super PACs and shit is just ridiculous. I really think that there should be some sort of financial campaign reform. The amount that the Koch Brothers are putting into the Republican campaigns should be illegal.


Yes, there's a word for it; 'aristocracy'. The Founding Fathers knew well of its evils, having just created a nation by wrenching it from their control.

Our Supreme Court's decision re 'Citizens United' was an overreach and invitation to power grab that's frankly treasonous and inimical to democracy of, by or for the People.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Stop trying to take Bernie seriously. If you had yourself a viable candidate, then I would go back and forth with you all day. But the truth is Bernie has zero chance of winning, and the majority of Americans don't want Socialism. So there you go, he's done. it's over


As if any of the Republican candidates are any better - actually they're in fact, quite worse.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Stop trying to take Bernie seriously. If you had yourself a viable candidate, then I would go back and forth with you all day. But the truth is Bernie has zero chance of winning, and the majority of Americans don't want Socialism. So there you go, he's done. it's over


He's a US Senator with an excellent record and no scandals to speak of. How exactly is he unelectable? 

He's less of a socialist than the current republican party is FASCIST. So I think he's very electable.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 22, 2015)

What republican party? there is no republican party right now. Obama has gotten and will continue to get just about everything he wants. Who is going to stop him? Ted Cruz? LOL


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 22, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> He's a US Senator with an excellent record and no scandals to speak of. How exactly is he unelectable?
> 
> He's less of a socialist than the current republican party is FASCIST. So I think he's very electable.


He's failing in ALL opinions polls (except the one that counts how many times people are mentioned on TV which frankly is a pile of steaming horseshit).

He's not even gonna get nominated, you can take that to the bank.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 22, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> president paul's answers for everything are 'states rights'..which says..well, nothing.
> 
> guess it wasn't enough expansion on his ideals and philosophy..or maybe it's because he a fucking racist?


"President Paul"...?

This is an intervention, put the fucking rock pipe down and go back on your anti-psychotics.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 22, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> He's a US Senator with an excellent record and no scandals to speak of. How exactly is he unelectable?


Here's his record which is NOT admirable. http://www.sanders.senate.gov/legislation/voting-record

Any one that would promote abortion of a child past the 20th week term when it clearly feels pain has got to be one sick sonabitch.
_On Cloture on the Motion to Proceed H.R. 36
A bill to amend title 18, United States Code, to protect pain-capable unborn children, and for other purposes._ NAY

And of course in light of the Planned Parenthood scandal, the selling of body parts as some helpless child writhes in pain on an operating table, he voted against that bill to stop Federal funding of this worthless bunch. I DO NOT want my tax dollars going to a bunch of sick butchers.

He's another liberal piece of shit. Thank God he stands no chance of being elected.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 22, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Here's his record which is NOT admirable. http://www.sanders.senate.gov/legislation/voting-record
> 
> Any one that would promote abortion of a child past the 20th week term when it clearly feels pain has got to be one sick sonabitch.
> _On Cloture on the Motion to Proceed H.R. 36
> ...


FOOOOOOXXXX NEEEEEEEEWWWWWWSSS!!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 22, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Here's his record whIch Is NOT admirable. http://www.sanders.senate.gov/legislation/voting-record
> 
> Any one that would promote abortion of a child past the 20th week term when it clearly feels pain has got to be one sick sonabitch.
> _On Cloture on the Motion to Proceed H.R. 36
> ...


Go ahead and grab the clip carly fiorino was talking about when she desccribed the scene you mention.
Go ahead, I will wait. Find the holy grail while you are at it lol. Cus that shit doesnt exist, she greatly exaggerated the contents of thsoe videos.... 

Fyi planned parenthood does much more than abortions, thats not even a significant portion of the care they provide... but keep labelling them as a bunch of baby butchers, dont expect you to realize the gravity of defunding a major healthcare provider considering you think people should choose between a hot meal or their medicine.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 22, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Go ahead and grab the clip carly fiorino was talking about when she desccribed the scene you mention.
> Go ahead, I will wait. Find the holy grail while you are at it lol. Cus that shit doesnt exist, she greatly exaggerated the contents of thsoe videos....
> 
> Fyi planned parenthood does much more than abortions, thats not even a significant portion of the care they provide... but keep labelling them as a bunch of baby butchers, dont expect you to realize the gravity of defunding a major healthcare provider considering you think people should choose between a hot meal or their medicine.


So you're OK with a 20 week abortion?

Man, would be too cool if that was you and yours.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 22, 2015)

http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2015/09/19/carly-fiorina-pac-video-proves-planned-parenthood-legs-kicking-heart-beating-fetus-true/

_Most of the center's videos involve hidden camera conversations with current Planned Parenthood managers, as well as interviews with veterans of the abortion industry, discussing the selling of fetal body parts for research purposes. They also include eyewitness descriptions accompanied by borrowed footage of a fetus dying in a metal bowl, its leg kicking, to illustrate the witness' recollection of seeing precisely that in another case. _


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 22, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2015/09/19/carly-fiorina-pac-video-proves-planned-parenthood-legs-kicking-heart-beating-fetus-true/
> 
> _Most of the center's videos involve hidden camera conversations with current Planned Parenthood managers, as well as interviews with veterans of the abortion industry, discussing the selling of fetal body parts for research purposes. They also include eyewitness descriptions accompanied by borrowed footage of a fetus dying in a metal bowl, its leg kicking, to illustrate the witness' recollection of seeing precisely that in another case. _


Oh goodie, you're quoting Breitbarf.

"We also asked experts in the use of human tissue for research about the potential for profit. Sherilyn J. Sawyer, the director of Harvard University and Brigham and Women’s Hospital’s “biorepository,” told us that “there’s no way there’s a profit at that price.” She continued in an email:

Sawyer, July 20: In reality, $30-100 probably constitutes a loss for [Planned Parenthood]. The costs associated with collection, processing, storage, and inventory and records management for specimens are very high. Most hospitals will provide tissue blocks from surgical procedures (ones no longer needed for clinical purposes, and without identity) for research, and cost recover for their time and effort in the range of $100-500 per case/block. In the realm of tissues for research $30-100 is completely reasonable and normal fee."
...
But immediately after this statement, Nucatola goes on to say: “Really their bottom line is, they want to break even. Every penny they save is just pennies they give to another patient. To provide a service the patient wouldn’t get.” Planned Parenthood told us that she may have been referring to more general operations of the clinics.

Richards, the Planned Parenthood president, said in a video response to the controversy: “The allegation that Planned Parenthood profits in any way from tissue donation is not true.”
On July 21, the Center for Medical Progress released a second, similar video, again featuring a discussion with a Planned Parenthood official in a restaurant. The numbers mentioned in the edited video are similar to what Nucatola said. The official, Mary Gatter, quotes a rate of $75 per specimen, and says she was thinking of saying $50. The discussion only reaches $100 because the “buyers” in the video mention higher prices. At one point, Gatter says that “we’re not in this for the money,” and later she reiterates that “money is not the important thing.”

*Though few studies of costs associated with fetal tissue acquisition are available, existing evidence does suggest the prices named in the video are in line with general practices.* *The National Institutes of Health conducts research with fetal tissue, and in the late 1990s, the Government Accountability Office (then known as the General Accounting Office) looked into the acquisition of such tissue, finding that the direct cost to researchers was “low.” GAO said payments primarily went to “central tissue suppliers,” as opposed to health clinics. In most cases, GAO found that clinics did not charge researchers, but when they did, the cost ranged from $2 to $75. The report did not address how much clinics might have received from central tissue suppliers, which is more analogous to the situation presented in the video.*"

So what do you think about your little Dr. Ben Carson doing the exact same damn thing in the 90s and now he's so anti PP?

"Historically, the use of fetal tissue has produced some groundbreaking scientific discoveries. According to the American Society for Cell Biology, a nonprofit representing a large and varied group of scientists, “Fetal cells hold unique promise for biomedical research due to their ability to rapidly divide, grow, and adapt to new environments. This makes fetal tissue research relevant to a wide variety of diseases and medical conditions.”

According to the Guttmacher Institute, a nonprofit focused on sexual and reproductive health, tissue from fetuses has been used since the 1930s for a variety of purposes. *Perhaps most famously, the 1954 Nobel Prize in medicine was awarded to researchers who managed to grow polio vaccine in fetal kidney cell cultures.*

In another example, Leonard Hayflick created a cell line from an aborted fetus in the early 1960s that has been used to create vaccines against measles, rubella, shingles and other diseases. Paul Offit, director of the Vaccine Education Center at the Children’s Hospital of Philadelphia, told the journal Nature in 2013 that “[t]hese cells from one fetus have no doubt saved the lives of millions of people.”"

Look at that. The POLIO VACCINE came from this practice. Let that sink in. The. *polio. vaccine. *And from another source...

"The donation of aborted human fetal tissue may come as a shock to a public unfamiliar with the practice but it is, in fact, a longstanding one. According to the American Society for Cell Biology, scientists have been researching human fetal tissue since the 1930s, with aborted tissue playing a part in the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s development of the rubella and varicella vaccines in the 1960s. Ronald Reagan put a hold on using fetal tissue for transplants in 1988 while other forms of fetal tissue research continued and Bill Clinton subsequently lifted Reagan’s moratorium in 1993."

Is this too much for you to read? Let me know because I'm beginning to question your ability to think critically beyond BENGHAZI BENGHAZI BENGHAZI.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 22, 2015)

There is literally no argument you can make against this _without_ wrapping it in some judeo-christian psuedo-science bullshit, because if you say "LIFE BEGINS AT CONCEPTION," you might as well make ejaculating anywhere else than inside a woman illegal because technically a male's sperm is alive, it carries the male's genes. Now, do you really want your precious small limited government that doesn't interfere with your day to day life telling you or anyone else that they can't masturbate? A _completely natural thing that everyone does?_


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 22, 2015)

@Uncle Ben http://issuu.com/actionfund/docs/annual_report_final_proof_12.16.14_/0 read it and weep. 

Medical services provided by Planned Parenthood:

42% STI/STD Treatment & Testing
34% contraception
11% Other Women's Health Services
9% Cancer Screening and Prevention
*3% Abortion Services*
1% Other services

Combined Revenue & Expenses
Revenues -
41% Government Health Services & Reimbursments
30% Private contributions and bequests
23% Non-government 
*6% Other
*
Expenses -
*65% Medical services*
16% Non-medical program services
12% Management and general support
5% Fundraising
1% Other


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 22, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> There is literally no argument you can make against this _without_ wrapping it in some judeo-christian psuedo-science bullshit, because if you say "LIFE BEGINS AT CONCEPTION," you might as well make ejaculating anywhere else than inside a woman illegal because technically a male's sperm is alive, it carries the male's genes. Now, do you really want your precious small limited government that doesn't interfere with your day to day life telling you or anyone else that they can't masturbate? A _completely natural thing that everyone does?_


gonna go beat my meat just to not let the man keep me down! 
LOL in all seriousness great points @pnwmystery 
@Uncle Ben when do you believe life starts? I guess thats the real question, because if it is moment of conception then we already might as well drop it because *in all reality it is none of our business what a women does with her body.*


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 22, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> gonna go beat my meat just to not let the man keep me down!
> LOL in all seriousness great points @pnwmystery
> @Uncle Ben when do you believe life starts? I guess thats the real question, because if it is moment of conception then we already might as well drop it because *in all reality it is none of our business what a women does with her body.*


Hahaha, but yes I completely agree with that last part.

@Uncle Ben Really, I'm waiting to see what you have to say beyond "Uhm, uhm, uhm, what about a third term abortion? Huh? What about that?" There are a multitude of reasons to have an abortion _at any stage_, and if you want your "small limited freedom fearing government," then why the hell do you suddenly want it to interfere in a couple's choice to have abortion? That is such a gross flip flop, the only reason why is once again some weird religiously overtone argument.

"Keep off my money! No taxation! Stop spying on me! Stay out of my way! Oh fuck women, they can't think for themselves and the government should tell them what they can and cannot do with their bodies." The mental gymnastics alone could get you into the olympics.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Hahaha, but yes I completely agree with that last part.
> 
> @Uncle Ben Really, I'm waiting to see what you have to say beyond "Uhm, uhm, uhm, what about a third term abortion? Huh? What about that?" There are a multitude of reasons to have an abortion _at any stage_, and if you want your "small limited freedom fearing government," then why the hell do you suddenly want it to interfere in a couple's choice to have abortion? That is such a gross flip flop, the only reason why is once again some weird religiously overtone argument.
> 
> "Keep off my money! No taxation! Stop spying on me! Stay out of my way! Oh fuck women, they can't think for themselves and the government should tell them what they can and cannot do with their bodies." The mental gymnastics alone could get you into the olympics.


Nah. They simply accept what they're being fed, without thinking. No gymnastics necessary for the feeble minded.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 3506138


We Americans do seem to enjoy our double standard bearers in politics, don't we?


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 23, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> They didn't invent the polio vaccine you fucking pleb, they simply grew it on fetal kidney tissue.
> 
> If only some of you morons concentrated less on the self-righteousness and a little more on basic reading skills/comprehension.


I'm the pleb?

Growing a polio in a human cell paved the way to the polio vaccine being created by Jonas Salk. Jonas Salk used the Enders-Weller-Robbins (HINT: Enders, Weller, and Robbins won the 1954 Nobel prize for this, what was aforementioned in the article.) technique to make the vaccine.

"Thirteen years after Sabin and Olitsky’s success with growing poliovirus in brain tissue, researchers at the lab of John Enders at the Children’s Hospital in Boston successfully grew the virus in a culture of skin and muscle tissue from a human embryo....

They went on to grow two other strains of poliovirus, and in many different types of human embryonic tissue, without using nervous system tissue. They were able to grow the virus rapidly and to very high concentrations using the “roller tube” apparatus created by researcher George Otto Gey in the 1930s....

The researchers in Enders’s lab used the same technique, growing poliovirus much more rapidly than could be achieved in static flasks. For demonstrating that poliovirus could be reliably grown without using nervous tissue, Enders and his colleagues Thomas Weller and Frederick Robbins were awarded the Nobel Prize in Physiology or Medicine in 1954.

*Their discovery proved to be the breakthrough needed to develop a polio vaccine*. In 1951, Jonas Salk and his colleagues at the University of Pittsburgh found that poliovirus could also be propagated on a large scale in monkey kidney cells."


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 23, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I'm the pleb?
> 
> Growing a polio in a human cell paved the way to the polio vaccine being created by Jonas Salk. Jonas Salk used the Enders-Weller-Robbins (HINT: Enders, Weller, and Robbins won the 1954 Nobel prize for this, what was aforementioned in the article.) technique to make the vaccine.
> 
> ...


Penis.

Therefore, I win.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> there is still a middle class, it's just not as strong as it has been in the past. We need elected representatives who care about us, instead of CAIR about us


your plants need more N, puppet.

<all riu growers eyes on your shitty plants now>


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> If you think conservative policies are the way forward, you're very deeply mistaken. Those policies are how we arrived aft the current disaster. It's happened before; the Crash of '29 and the Great Depression are the result of the same policies. Dismantling the fixes enacted by our grandparents has led straight to the current debacle, only now the banks and billionaires have given themselves the power to buy elections at will.
> 
> I'm just not buying the notion that this is anything to be proud of, and that a prescription like the one Bernie Sanders is laying out is far more likely to restore prosperity to the majority than anything the right is likely to come up with... lie tho they might.


kinda like how they re-upped us with dodd frank..we had to give them back; just to get something like another $1 on SNAP..elizabeth warren is furious over this.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Stop trying to take Bernie seriously. If you had yourself a viable candidate, then I would go back and forth with you all day. But the truth is Bernie has zero chance of winning, and the majority of Americans don't want Socialism. So there you go, he's done. it's over


then why are you here? i don't make a habit of posting loser thread topics..go back to the power hour(s); it starts at 9.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> "President Paul"...?
> 
> This is an intervention, put the fucking rock pipe down and go back on your anti-psychotics.


next time you want on the roller coaster..just give me a call


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Here's his record which is NOT admirable. http://www.sanders.senate.gov/legislation/voting-record
> 
> Any one that would promote abortion of a child past the 20th week term when it clearly feels pain has got to be one sick sonabitch.
> _On Cloture on the Motion to Proceed H.R. 36
> ...


how much pain did you feel at 20 weeks in-utero, ben?

thank you for going through his complete life's voting record; finding something that 'appears' off.

care to dig a bit deeper on this vote or shall i?

so worried about in-utero..what happens when righties' kids are born?

easy..mugshots..i wonder if any pain is involved?

i wonder if the dog that john huckabee tortured to death felt any?

your children are a direct reflection of who you are..don't like what you see? you sucked as a parent..YOU FAILED..and you will surely suck as president!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Go ahead and grab the clip carly fiorino was talking about when she desccribed the scene you mention.
> Go ahead, I will wait. Find the holy grail while you are at it lol. Cus that shit doesnt exist, she greatly exaggerated the contents of thsoe videos....
> 
> Fyi planned parenthood does much more than abortions, thats not even a significant portion of the care they provide... but keep labelling them as a bunch of baby butchers, dont expect you to realize the gravity of defunding a major healthcare provider considering you think people should choose between a hot meal or their medicine.


fiorina? who needs abortion services when you eat your own?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Oh goodie, you're quoting Breitbarf.
> 
> "We also asked experts in the use of human tissue for research about the potential for profit. Sherilyn J. Sawyer, the director of Harvard University and Brigham and Women’s Hospital’s “biorepository,” told us that “there’s no way there’s a profit at that price.” She continued in an email:
> 
> ...



i'm thinking we should just have polio back to ease ben's mind..


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> There is literally no argument you can make against this _without_ wrapping it in some judeo-christian psuedo-science bullshit, because if you say "LIFE BEGINS AT CONCEPTION," you might as well make ejaculating anywhere else than inside a woman illegal because technically a male's sperm is alive, it carries the male's genes. Now, do you really want your precious small limited government that doesn't interfere with your day to day life telling you or anyone else that they can't masturbate? A _completely natural thing that everyone does?_


+rep

standing ovation

shhhhhhhhh..they haven't figured this out yet..ovum is nothing but a cell..swimmers on the other hand are..well..they swim so..they must have a brain..they swim..how could you swim without?

'they' might even start telling you how many 'tissues' you can use in a day for your 'live feed'..


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> gonna go beat my meat just to not let the man keep me down!
> LOL in all seriousness great points @pnwmystery
> @Uncle Ben when do you believe life starts? I guess thats the real question, because if it is moment of conception then we already might as well drop it because *in all reality it is none of our business what a women does with her body.*


but the bible tells us it's their business..everything about a woman is their business.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 23, 2015)

stupid is as stupid does

I don't want the Feds stealing my money and using it for Planned Parenthood. Their practices of selling and bidding child body parts is disgusting. That's the issue dumbnuts.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Penis.
> 
> Therefore, I win.


a shitty, recycled meme would have been better.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> stupid is as stupid does
> 
> I don't want the Feds stealing my money and using it for Planned Parenthood. Their practices of selling and bidding child body parts is disgusting. That's the issue dumbnuts.


now follow along here..

they *already tax you and you pay the bill*..it's the 1% that pays NOTHING

YOU ARE US!!! YOU ARE NOT THEM!!!..'they' make you think you are THEM, in it together because bible! 'they' are as bad as those who run the church scam..'they' just do this on the corporate end. 'they' have you fighting for the taxes 'they' don't pay..but what about you?

THEIR tax rate: -45% Uncle Ben's tax rate: <insert here>

does it look the same, ben?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 23, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> now follow along here..
> 
> they *already tax you and you pay the bill*..it's the 1% that pays NOTHING
> 
> YOU ARE US!!! YOU ARE NOT THEM!!!..'they' make you think you are THEM, in it together because bible! 'they' are as bad as those who run the church scam..'they' just do this on the corporate end. 'they' have you fighting for the taxes 'they' don't pay..but what about you?


You and your stupid liberal 1% bullshit.

Sorry, but that dog don't hunt.

Since you take rather than give, this issue doesn't affect you, does it? Still unemployed? Getting a little chunky watching old Oprah re-runs and going thru chips and beer?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> You and your stupid liberal 1% bullshit.
> 
> Sorry, but that dog don't hunt.
> 
> Since you take rather than give, this issue doesn't affect you, does it? Still unemployed? Getting a little chunky watching old Oprah re-runs and going thru chips and beer?


thank you for the intelligent rebuttal..solve for x..x=you

equation:

-45 + x = 100%


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 23, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> thank you for the intelligent rebuttal..solve for x..x=you
> 
> equation:
> 
> -45 + x = 100%


How are those bumper stickers working out fer ya?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 23, 2015)

One percenters, right out of the left's playbook of spin.







And you're calling me a sheep?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> stupid is as stupid does
> 
> I don't want the Feds stealing my money and using it for Planned Parenthood. Their practices of selling and bidding child body parts is disgusting. That's the issue dumbnuts.


Hello?! This has been discredited in just the last page! Apparently you have trouble reading, so maybe you skipped over it. You definitely have trouble thinking.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> You and your stupid liberal 1% bullshit.
> 
> Sorry, but that dog don't hunt.
> 
> Since you take rather than give, this issue doesn't affect you, does it? Still unemployed? Getting a little chunky watching old Oprah re-runs and going thru chips and beer?


Your research is what won't hunt. You keep trying to refute settled facts and all it does is make you look even more stupid than you actually are.

The top 10% makes over half of all the income. Really though, it's the top 1% who are getting raises; everyone else is treading water or losing ground since 2007.

You sound like a coal miner out demonstrating against safety regulations because the owner said you might lose your job.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> The top 10% makes over half of all the income. Really though, it's the top 1% who are getting raises; everyone else is treading water or losing ground since 2007.


Pity party is over, loser. Get a job, get a life.

And what's this "everyone" shit? Everyone in your little world blaming others like the RIU libs do all the time?

I've done quite well leading us up to my retirement, sitting fat and happy. What's your problem? Get off the internet once in a while. It's obvious you don't work.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Pity party is over, loser. Get a job, get a life.
> 
> And what's this "everyone" shit? Everyone in your little world blaming others like the RIU libs do all the time?
> 
> I've done quite well leading us up to my retirement, sitting fat and happy. What's your problem? Get off the internet once in a while. It's obvious you don't work.


Ahhh, so now we're back to 'lazy' and 'I got mine' as excuses for groveling before the Rich and Powerful. Cuz you aren't. And I'm not telling the likes of you anything about my financial picture, because it's absolutely irrelevant to the current conversation. But nice try.


----------



## god1 (Sep 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Ahhh, so now we're back to 'lazy' and 'I got mine' as excuses for groveling before the Rich and Powerful. Cuz you aren't. And I'm not telling the likes of you anything about my financial picture, because it's absolutely irrelevant to the current conversation. But nice try.



I don't understand you, the 99% is not made up of the bottom 10%. What's wrong with striving for the the top 3,5 or 10 percent? It takes some effort, but certainly not out of reach for somebody with half a working bean.

Is it your criminal branding that you feel prevents you from moving on? That may be a legitimate issue, but beside that, you seem awful bitter and resided to the fact that it's not going to happen for you personally. 

Just seems like you need an attitude adjustment. Maybe you're depressed. You're defiantly not stupid. Forget the fucking one per-centers and fuck politics; focus on making your life better.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 23, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> stupid is as stupid does
> 
> I don't want the Feds stealing my money and using it for Planned Parenthood. Their practices of selling and bidding child body parts is disgusting. That's the issue dumbnuts.


Thanks for proving my point that you're incapable of reading or comprehending. You'd see that they don't sell child body parts.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2015)

god1 said:


> I don't understand you, the 99% is not made up of the bottom 10%. What's wrong with striving for the the top 3,5 or 10 percent? It takes some effort, but certainly not out of reach for somebody with half a working bean.
> 
> Is it your criminal branding that you feel prevents you from moving on? That may be a legitimate issue, but beside that, you seem awful bitter and resided to the fact that it's not going to happen for you personally.
> 
> Just seems like you need an attitude adjustment. Maybe you're depressed. You're defiantly not stupid. Forget the fucking one per-centers and fuck politics; focus on making your life better.


You're an idiot- you don't even have enough of a grasp on what I said to refute it intelligently, so I'm not going to bother discussing it with you.

What matters to me is my decision, you don't get to complain about it.

What matters to me is the continued prosperity of myself, my family and my progeny; entirely enough reasons to be very concerned indeed about the direction our country is headed and why.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 23, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> stupid is as stupid does
> 
> I don't want the Feds stealing my money and using it for Planned Parenthood. Their practices of selling and bidding child body parts is disgusting. That's the issue dumbnuts.


I agree with you, lets stop wasting tax dollars. 

Let's stop jumping over Dollars to pick up a Penny.

Koch, Exxon, Thats the issue. I/We shouldn't burden the weight for their "Freedom."

You, Me, US are being hoodwinked as long as the attention is on the Pennies.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> I agree with you, lets stop wasting tax dollars.
> 
> Let's stop jumping over Dollars to pick up a Penny.
> 
> ...


Here's another shiny one; $1.5 TRILLION for the Joint Strike Fighter program, what with cost overruns and all... that's more than the entire Iraq war cost.

Put it another way, just that one weapons program alone cost every living American, all three hundred million of us, $5000.00. 
...EACH.

Might pay for a few folks to get some fillings and a checkup, no?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> How are those bumper stickers working out fer ya?


statistically, it will bring in 12 votes.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Hello?! This has been discredited in just the last page! Apparently you have trouble reading, so maybe you skipped over it. You definitely have trouble thinking.


it's the critical thinking component, ty..post a fact he can't dispute and get a recycled meme or nasty misogynistic comment in return.

certainly no wittiness either..

i'm seriously beginning to believe that all the men here are 13 except for @Padawanbater2.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2015)

god1 said:


> I don't understand you, the 99% is not made up of the bottom 10%. What's wrong with striving for the the top 3,5 or 10 percent? It takes some effort, but certainly not out of reach for somebody with half a working bean.
> 
> Is it your criminal branding that you feel prevents you from moving on? That may be a legitimate issue, but beside that, you seem awful bitter and resided to the fact that it's not going to happen for you personally.
> 
> Just seems like you need an attitude adjustment. Maybe you're depressed. You're defiantly not stupid. Forget the fucking one per-centers and fuck politics; focus on making your life better.


he is focusing on getting rid of the likes of you in our government..


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Here's another shiny one; $1.5 TRILLION for the Joint Strike Fighter program, what with cost overruns and all... that's more than the entire Iraq war cost.
> 
> Put it another way, just that one weapons program alone cost every living American, all three hundred million of us, $5000.00.
> ...EACH.
> ...


we must be the war machine, ty..how would halliburton survive (and all of the other -45%'ers)? and 'we the people' must pay for it..not the -45%'ers..does anyone understand that the american poor financially support this and the rich pay not ONE penny..?

by joe! i think i've coined a new term!

the -45%'ers.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> we must be the war machine, ty..how would halliburton survive (and all of the other -45%'ers)? and 'we the people' must pay for it..not the -45%'ers..does anyone understand that the american poor financially support this and the rich pay not ONE penny..?
> 
> by joe! i think i've coined a new term!
> 
> the -45%'ers.


YES! WE ARE! Why the Fuck else would we spend as much as the next DOZEN NATIONS COMBINED on our military?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> YES! WE ARE! Why the Fuck else would we spend as much as the next DOZEN NATIONS COMBINED on our military?


yes..you and i..NOT the -45%


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 23, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> statistically, it will bring in 12 votes.


For Dr. Carson


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> You're an idiot- you don't even have enough of a grasp on what I said to refute it intelligently, so I'm not going to bother discussing it with you.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> For Dr. Carson


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


>


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2015)

*Bernie Sanders: My Budget Won’t Be Balanced; ‘Taxes Will Go Up’*

http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article/eric-scheiner/bernie-sanders-my-budget-wont-be-balanced-taxes-will-go


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2015)

*Fightin' Words: Bernie Sanders Readies for the Big Debate *
http://www.sevendaysvt.com/vermont/fightin-words-bernie-sanders-readies-for-the-big-debate/Content?oid=2902427


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> *Fightin' Words: Bernie Sanders Readies for the Big Debate *
> http://www.sevendaysvt.com/vermont/fightin-words-bernie-sanders-readies-for-the-big-debate/Content?oid=2902427


I'm not a Bernie backer because of any cult of personality, I'm a supporter because of his stated policy positions. That kind of forthrightness has been missing from American politics for decades now, but people know it when they see it- and they respond.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 24, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> we must be the war machine, ty..how would halliburton survive (and all of the other -45%'ers)? and 'we the people' must pay for it..not the -45%'ers..does anyone understand that the american poor financially support this and the rich pay not ONE penny..?
> 
> by joe! i think i've coined a new term!
> 
> the -45%'ers.


I think you're confusing Corporations and People again.

Do you agree with Republicans that Corporations are people?


----------



## god1 (Sep 24, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> You're an idiot- you don't even have enough of a grasp on what I said to refute it intelligently, so I'm not going to bother discussing it with you.
> 
> What matters to me is my decision, you don't get to complain about it.
> 
> What matters to me is the continued prosperity of myself, my family and my progeny; entirely enough reasons to be very concerned indeed about the direction our country is headed and why.



I'm not refuting anything. I want to understand your thought process, specifically how the 1 percent'ers are holding you down. 

What are you trying to say? You can't or won't compete without societal structural changes? What exactly is preventing you or your family from achieving a better financial position now? How's the "man" holding you down?

If you're waiting for some economic governmental restructure to socialism, what is it that you'd do differently when it occurs vs now?

What are your plans if the "hope and change" thingy doesn't work out any better this time around? Are you going to cry, starve or have to find a real job?


----------



## god1 (Sep 24, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> he is focusing on getting rid of the likes of you in our government..



No he's not ... he's out sucking on his bong!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 24, 2015)

god1 said:


> I'm not refuting anything. I want to understand your thought process, specifically how the 1 percent'ers are holding you down.
> 
> What are you trying to say? You can't or won't compete without societal structural changes? What exactly is preventing you or your family from achieving a better financial position now? How's the "man" holding you down?
> 
> ...


such a ridiculous statement..

they don't pay taxes which leaves 'us' to pay them.


----------



## god1 (Sep 24, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> such a ridiculous statement..
> 
> they don't pay taxes which leaves 'us' to pay them.



Sky, on an absolute level, who pays more taxes, the top 10% or the lower 30%? Stop being silly.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 24, 2015)

god1 said:


> Sky, on an absolute level, who pays more taxes, the top 10% or the lower 30%? Stop being silly.


God, part of the equation is how many of the lower 30% are there?

x(10%) + y(30%)..which value has more people?..x or y?

if it costs, let's say $50k to live reasonably well in the US..when you take 30% away..you are no longer living reasonably well..

no response necessary..this debate is stale.


----------



## god1 (Sep 24, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> God, part of the equation is how many of the lower 30% are there?
> 
> x(10%) + y(30%)..which value has more people?..x or y?
> 
> ...



Compare the ratio of absolute federal taxes paid by the top 10% vs the bottom 90%.

If you haven't done that before it'll be eye opening. A few years ago the top 10% paid about 70% of the federal income tax collected. I haven't looked at the numbers for the past couple of years. I don't expect it to be much different.

You are aware, that a family of 4 with a mortgage making 70K pays essentially no significant federal taxes to speak of.

The fact is, the 1 percent'ers aren't holding anybody back from getting theirs .... that's a myth.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 24, 2015)

god1 said:


> Compare the ratio of absolute federal taxes paid by the top 10% vs the bottom 90%.
> 
> If you haven't done that before it'll be eye opening. A few years ago the top 10% paid about 70% of the federal income tax collected. I haven't looked at the numbers for the past couple of years. I don't expect it to be much different.
> 
> ...


most of us are not families of 4..we are single/head of household and pay the most exorbitant rate in this country..those who have the wealth equal to that of a small country can easily be raised to where it was back in the '30's of 90%.

once again, i ask..is it the same for someone who makes $50k taxed at 30% the living equivalent to that of someone in a much higher income bracket?

i'll save you the post..the answer: no.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2015)

god1 said:


> Compare the ratio of absolute federal taxes paid by the top 10% vs the bottom 90%.
> 
> If you haven't done that before it'll be eye opening. A few years ago the top 10% paid about 70% of the federal income tax collected. I haven't looked at the numbers for the past couple of years. I don't expect it to be much different.
> 
> ...


Time you read up on some income statistics. Your assertions simply aren't supported by the facts.

And back to the 'lazy!' trope he goes...

Since 2007, the only group in America that's gotten a raise is the one percent. They got it by not paying taxes.

That shouldn't be too hard to understand, even for your feeble mind.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 24, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Time you read up on some income statistics. Your assertions simply aren't supported by the facts.
> 
> And back to the 'lazy!' trope he goes...
> 
> ...


Are you talking income taxes or capital gains?

There is no monolithic "Tax" that everyone is expected to pay, it's divided into sections based on type of income and rightly so.

Sky claims food stamps but claims to pay a net 30%, that's horseshit.

I support Bernie Sander's policies, but by being unable to answer simple questions or address criticism about them without distraction or irrelevant rhetoric you weaken his position, not strengthen it.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## god1 (Sep 24, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Time you read up on some income statistics. Your assertions simply aren't supported by the facts.


I don't know if you're being obtuse or lazy, either way here's some reading for you:

http://www.financialsamurai.com/how-much-money-do-the-top-income-earners-make-percent/

Btw, the IRS has published enormous amounts of data on this subject.




ttystikk said:


> Since 2007, the only group in America that's gotten a raise is the one percent. They got it by not paying taxes.


And I suspect you know that's a blatant lie, but if it were true, you could always thank Obama.

I can only assume you keep bringing up the term "lazy" out of guilt, the fact is, the 1% have nothing to do with your "lazy give me some free stuff attitude". That's obviously your rationalization for complaining about your personal situation.

Get off the pipe dude, it's not helping. Your buddies of long ago didn't give you your nick name for nothing.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Harrekin (Sep 24, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


When you guys fuck it up, we'll just offer all your rich asylum here and offer them excellent banking services.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 24, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> When you guys fuck it up, we'll just offer all your rich asylum here and offer them excellent banking services.


Where are you from?


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 24, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Where are you from?


What are you, a cop or something?

Informant.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 24, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> What are you, a cop or something?
> 
> Informant.


Dia duit. 

Yeah, our rich wouldn't want to go to your socialist state.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 24, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Where are you from?


I value his input, his perspective is based on information delivered from a source hopefully less bias and easily better educated then what is presented to the public here in the US.

The rest of the "middle class" world sit's and thinks, what fools.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 24, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> I value his input, his perspective is based on information delivered from a source hopefully less bias and easily better educated then what is presented to the public here in the US.
> 
> The rest of the "middle class" world sit's and thinks, what fools.


I already figured it out. I was actually curious.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 24, 2015)

Somebody should do a poll just to confirm the obvious fact that over 95% of Sanders supporters think Obama is doing a great job as president


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Somebody should do a poll just to confirm the obvious fact that over 95% of Sanders supporters think Obama is doing a great job as president


There again you would be wrong. What most of his constituents wanted was MORE change. The Democratic party has become a mere shadow of the republican party; whatever repubs want, the dems present a watered down version. What we really wanted was actual left of center governance- and we absolutely did not get it in the current administration.

The reason Mr Sanders has gained so much momentum is precisely because he's further left than any candidate has been for a generation- and it's high time the country turned.

Turned its back on corporate welfare while impoverishing the rest that is, with a nasty dose of fascism thrown in for good measure. That's where this country stands today, and going further to the extreme will solve no problems but instead create worse ones.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 24, 2015)

when you look at the side by side comparison of the two, they line up very closely. Other than fund raising, Obama and Bernie both sounded very similar while running for president. but you're right, Obama is a liar and fraud.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> when you look at the side by side comparison of the two, they line up very closely. Other than fund raising, Obama and Bernie both sounded very similar while running for president. but you're right, Obama is a liar and fraud.


Again, not true. Also, it was a different time and his first task was to rescue the economy from going off the cliff the Bush crew had driven it over.

Mr Sanders is far to the left of that.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 24, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Again, not true. Also, it was a different time and his first task was to rescue the economy from going off the cliff the Bush crew had driven it over.
> 
> Mr Sanders is far to the left of that.


If Bernie were elected in 2008 he would have done the exact same thing as Obama. Raise taxes and spend a crap load of money on increasing the size of our government. Bernie is to the left on Obamacare. Wants to expand it


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 24, 2015)

god1 said:


> Compare the ratio of absolute federal taxes paid by the top 10% vs the bottom 90%.
> 
> If you haven't done that before it'll be eye opening. A few years ago the top 10% paid about 70% of the federal income tax collected. I haven't looked at the numbers for the past couple of years. I don't expect it to be much different.
> 
> ...



Should we just throw morals and values away for numbers?...Ok.

How many 1% died to get Iraq oil to China? none
How many 1% lose 50%+ of their lifetime earnings/investment when their children die? none
How many 1% lose 57 hrs a yr sitting in traffic? none 
How many 1% deal with TSA? none
How many 1% are concerned about Alternative Power?1
How many 1% benefit from a New Bay Bridge? All of them
How many 1% pay for the New Bay Bridge? none

I'll admit the last 3 more emotional then numerical.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> If Bernie were elected in 2008 he would have done the exact same thing as Obama. Raise taxes and spend a crap load of money on increasing the size of our government. Bernie is to the left on Obamacare. Wants to expand it


Sure! I wholeheartedly support his position on this. Yes, corporate America can Damn well afford to pay for it.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 24, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Sure! I wholeheartedly support his position on this. Yes, corporate America can Damn well afford to pay for it.


...That's what Obama said. Then he bailed out Wall street, gave AIG execs a huge bonus, hooks up his billionaire buddies on a regular basis, and mostly just hangs out with rich old white people at places like Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> ...That's what Obama said. Then he bailed out Wall street, gave AIG execs a huge bonus, hooks up his billionaire buddies on a regular basis, and mostly just hangs out with rich old white people at places like Martha's Vineyard.


Think you got him mixed up with his predecessor.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 24, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Think you got him mixed up with his predecessor.


Nope. It's all a matter of public record and 100% true


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 24, 2015)

I wonder what would've happened if we did take those banking execs to trial. I mean, imagine the legal fees of the US Gov't vs. AIG's team of multiple law firm. I think the court battles would still be going down.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Nope. It's all a matter of public record and 100% true


You know what else is a matter of public record? Recessions happen 5 times more frequently under Republicans than Democrats.

Ohh yay trickle down economics and lower regulations! Less taxes on the rich! Job creators, but they create the jobs! Supply and demand doesn't create jobs, rich people magically do because they horde their money in offshore accounts! Yay fiscal conservatives, let's start a trillion dollar war! Yay small government, let's create the largest single governmental department with the most reach into the private lives of our citizens! Yay! Hooray!


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 24, 2015)

Yay let's get rid of the Federal Reserve and go back to the system we had before the Great Depression and Panic of 1907 and see how quickly we can recreate both! Sounds like fun doesn't it?! Boooo regulation, Tianjin anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I wonder what would've happened if we did take those banking execs to trial. I mean, imagine the legal fees of the US Gov't vs. AIG's team of multiple law firm. I think the court battles would still be going down.


The very fact that they'd be sitting at the defense table in court would send a loud, clear and long overdue message to the rest of Wall Street to quit fuckin' breaking the law all the time.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 24, 2015)

Oh I get it. Too bad Obama is a miserable disaster, but it could be worse. 

that's genius. why didn't I think of that? Maybe when we get hit by a nuke, we can say the same thing about the Iran deal "That first bomb really hurt us, but at least they didn't drop two. Obama is a great negotiator" That's what I'll be saying. Thanks mystery, you've really opened my eyes.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 24, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> The very fact that they'd be sitting at the defense table in court would send a loud, clear and long overdue message to the rest of Wall Street to quit fuckin' breaking the law all the time.


why in the world would Obama's justice department want to go after Obama's friends like that?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> You know what else is a matter of public record? Recessions happen 5 times more frequently under Republicans than Democrats.
> 
> Ohh yay trickle down economics and lower regulations! Less taxes on the rich! Job creators, but they create the jobs! Supply and demand doesn't create jobs, rich people magically do because they horde their money in offshore accounts! Yay fiscal conservatives, let's start a trillion dollar war! Yay small government, let's create the largest single governmental department with the most reach into the private lives of our citizens! Yay! Hooray!





pnwmystery said:


> Yay let's get rid of the Federal Reserve and go back to the system we had before the Great Depression and Panic of 1907 and see how quickly we can recreate both! Sounds like fun doesn't it?! Boooo regulation, Tianjin anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


I fear they're not bright enough to catch onto the fact that you're moving them, let alone grasp all the wit contained therein.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> why in the world would Obama's justice department want to go after Obama's friends like that?


Exactly. When we have willful ignorance of the rule of law and its consequences, it's time for a change. But before you go spouting off about how terrible democrats are in this regard, keep in mind the republicans are much worse, and the political junkies here know it.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 24, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Exactly. When we have willful ignorance of the rule of law and its consequences, it's time for a change. But before you go spouting off about how terrible democrats are in this regard, keep in mind the republicans are much worse, and the political junkies here know it.


Republicans are fed up with the lies and empty promises too. I think the most obvious proof of that would be the fact that all 3 candidates running for nominee who are not politicians are sitting comfortably at the top 3 spots in the polls.

With that being said, Democrats seem to still be infatuated with their career politicians.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 24, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Republicans are fed up with the lies and empty promises too. I think the most obvious proof of that would be the fact that all 3 candidates running for nominee who are not politicians are sitting comfortably at the top 3 spots in the polls.
> 
> With that being said, Democrats seem to still be infatuated with their career politicians.


Koch fueled media. It is a problem.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 24, 2015)

god1 said:


> No he's not ... he's out sucking on his bong!
> 
> Get off the pipe dude, it's not helping. Your buddies of long ago didn't give you your nick name for nothing.


But, but...the pipe will set you free!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> But, but...the pipe will set you free!


Dude, put down the Koch pipe. The first step in treatment is admitting you have a problem...


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 25, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Dia duit.
> 
> Yeah, our rich wouldn't want to go to your socialist state.


Dia is Mhuire Duit...
We have a lower rate of taxation than what Sanders followers have been espousing here.

The Great Exodus 2.0


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 25, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Dia is Mhuire Duit...
> We have a lower rate of taxation than what Sanders followers have been espousing here.
> 
> The Great Exodus 2.0


Lower taxes on business doesn't create more jobs

The driving factor of jobs is demand


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 25, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Lower taxes on business doesn't create more jobs
> 
> The driving factor of jobs is demand


No actually, look at our Corporate tax system and how many multinationals produce thousands of jobs for our heavily educated (and debt free) youth as result.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 25, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> No actually, look at our Corporate tax system and how many multinationals produce thousands of jobs for our heavily educated (and debt free) youth as result.


Can you provide that information? 

What is the corporate tax rate in Ireland? 

What is the rate of unemployment by age in Ireland?


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 25, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Can you provide that information?
> 
> What is the corporate tax rate in Ireland?
> 
> What is the rate of unemployment by age in Ireland?


12.5%

9.5% (and that would be the equivalent of your U6 cos it includes people who have given up looking for work)

Now considering we literally give the unemployed cash weekly, rent allowance, one parent family allowance, etc... Our relative unemployment is far lower than the US (US U6 Unemployment is 10.3%) where UE is less incentivised than here.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 25, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Lower taxes on business doesn't create more jobs
> 
> The driving factor of jobs is demand


If this worked, we'd be swimming in jobs by now. Corporate America took those tax cuts, discharged them as 'dividends' and handed them out to their stockholders. That didn't help the economy at all.

Because the REAL job creators are 'customers', a critter that apparently the megacorps and their paid lackeys in Congress care nothing about.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2015)

*Hillary Clinton trails Sanders in New Hampshire, even without Joe Biden in the race*

http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/24/politics/new-hampshire-2016-democratic-primary-hillary-clinton/index.html






um, iowa here we come?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> 12.5%
> 
> 9.5% (and that would be the equivalent of your U6 cos it includes people who have given up looking for work)
> 
> Now considering we literally give the unemployed cash weekly, rent allowance, one parent family allowance, etc... Our relative unemployment is far lower than the US (US U6 Unemployment is 10.3%) where UE is less incentivised than here.


it's UCT-6..the name of the quarterly form NOT the taxation. U6 is a irish music group.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> No actually, look at our Corporate tax system and how many multinationals produce thousands of jobs for our heavily educated (and debt free) youth as result.


so you're saying you have free college and like it?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Exactly. When we have willful ignorance of the rule of law and its consequences, it's time for a change. But before you go spouting off about how terrible democrats are in this regard, keep in mind the republicans are much worse, and the political junkies here know it.


the fight is establishment (the old guard) left and right.

it is now 'we the people' v. oligarchial mind set.

things will NO longer be thus, we are too connected.

the proof: obama's election and re-election..


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not a Bernie backer because of any cult of personality, I'm a supporter because of his stated policy positions. That kind of forthrightness has been missing from American politics for decades now, but people know it when they see it- and they respond.


it's his real honesty v. hillary's perceived dishonesty.

he's had the same message for 40 years..who else has? hillary? joe? ANY politician left/right?

his consistency is why he'll win..similar to that of 'mother' comfort.

mother is who establishes your initial consistency..baby is always better when on consistent schedule.

bernie will be the 'comfort' president..which is why when people come to see him in droves, they are hesitant to leave..hesitant to leave the good feeling of 'comfort'..that's why swaddling baby is so important..it continues the 'in-womb'..we are evolved animals..our hard wire will never go away..it just morphs.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


>


+rep standing ovation

@Uncle Ben?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Somebody should do a poll just to confirm the obvious fact that over 95% of Sanders supporters think Obama is doing a great job as president


how come your scrog plants have only 3 leaves each..is that on purpose?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Nope. It's all a matter of public record and 100% true


citation or it never happened.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Yay let's get rid of the Federal Reserve and go back to the system we had before the Great Depression and Panic of 1907 and see how quickly we can recreate both! Sounds like fun doesn't it?! Boooo regulation, Tianjin anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


or the late 1800's poor houses, asylums, no equality for women..people dying in the street.

whoa! sounds like 2015


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Somebody should do a poll just to confirm the obvious fact that over 95% of Sanders supporters think Obama is doing a great job as president


why don't you?


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 25, 2015)

Hypothetical - Hillary bows out due to email issues and Joe get in the race with Obama's support, can Bernie hope to compete against that sort of political machine? He has certainly managed to survive the Clinton political machine, but not sure this was so much his doing vs. Hillary's trustworthiness issues.

I sort of thought Hillary had it sewn up 6 months ago, but now I just don't understand the email management. How is it possible that the SOS could have all her email go through a private server and none of it be confidential? That just doesn't add up so maybe I am missing something...


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2015)

Bugeye said:


> Hypothetical - Hillary bows out due to email issues and Joe get in the race with Obama's support, can Bernie hope to compete against that sort of political machine? He has certainly managed to survive the Clinton political machine, but not sure this was so much his doing vs. Hillary's trustworthiness issues.
> 
> I sort of thought Hillary had it sewn up 6 months ago, but now I just don't understand the email management. How is it possible that the SOS could have all her email go through a private server and none of it be confidential? That just doesn't add up so maybe I am missing something...


it's as simple as setting up a gmail account and running through their server. although i suspect google has a much more secure server than the state department.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 25, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> or the late 1800's poor houses, asylums, no equality for women..people dying in the street.
> 
> whoa! sounds like 2015



You've mischaracterized. 

Why do you harsh on the "gay nineties" ? Don't you like gay people?

The United States has more people in prisons now than it ever did.... and in 1890 something, weed was just another plant and you could ingest it or sell it if you wanted to without people like Bernie Sanders wanting to put you in jail for it.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 25, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> it's as simple as setting up a gmail account and running through their server. although i suspect google has a much more secure server than the state department.


Seems like she was running her email through her own server, backed up by a server in a bathroom in CO? Isn't the issue that she wasn't running her emails through the government servers?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 25, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> You've mischaracterized.
> 
> Why do you harsh on the "gay nineties" ? Don't you like gay people?
> 
> The United States has more people in prisons now than it ever did.... and in 1890 something, weed was just another plant and you could ingest it or sell it if you wanted to without people like Bernie Sanders wanting to put you in jail for it.


And now the war between the lesser of two, three...evils.

What should the USA do to stop Koch (1%ers)? Our actions are going effect your government and Quality of life.

What would you do based on our minimum options?


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 25, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> it's UCT-6..the name of the quarterly form NOT the taxation. U6 is a music group.


http://www.macrotrends.net/1377/u6-unemployment-rate
Just once Sky, try to get your facts straight.



schuylaar said:


> so you're saying you have free college and like it?


Of course, a well educated workforce actually adds to GDP, unlike middle aged unemployed people with no marketable skills...not even in fast food...


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 25, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> And now the war between the lesser of two, three...evils.
> 
> What should the USA do to stop Koch (1%ers)? Our actions are going effect your government and Quality of life.
> 
> What would you do based on our minimum options?



What would I do? Fair question sir. I already do it. Here, I ad nauseausly foment discussion of why a coercive government needn't be the status quo. 

In real life, when I'm not being a Sasquatch I work on building personal independence, energy, food, etc. and align with others to create peaceful alternatives to a coercive government. 

I don't have a government, I own myself...although some people with guns insist I'm involved in THEIR government whether I've consented to it or not. That can admittedly create some conflicts.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> http://www.macrotrends.net/1377/u6-unemployment-rate
> Just once Sky, try to get your facts straight.
> 
> 
> Of course, a well educated workforce actually adds to GDP, unlike middle aged unemployed people with no marketable skills...not even in fast food...



i appreciate that you actually googled something..next time try a government site for government information.

pro tip hint: you couldn't find it because it's a state requirement and would have to google the specific state.

each state calls it something different..florida is UCT-6, if you are in conversation with someone in minnesota, they will have no idea what you're talking about.

http://dor.myflorida.com/dor/forms/2012/uct6.pdf

oh! and thank you for posting so negatively against what YOU already have..stay classy


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Sep 25, 2015)

Bugeye said:


> Seems like she was running her email through her own server, backed up by a server in a bathroom in CO? Isn't the issue that she wasn't running her emails through the government servers?


Of course it is and if it were ANYONE besides a high level Democrat during this administration's embarrassment of a justice department, they'd already be indicted.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 25, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> What would I do? Fair question sir. I already do it. Here, I ad nauseausly foment discussion of why a coercive government needn't be the status quo.
> 
> In real life, when I'm not being a Sasquatch I work on building personal independence, energy, food, etc. and align with others to create peaceful alternatives to a coercive government.
> 
> I don't have a government, I own myself...although some people with guns insist I'm involved in THEIR government whether I've consented to it or not. That can admittedly create some conflicts.


I admire that and believe that is a worthy goal for mankind.
But in the meantime, I would be content to see a peaceable/pollution free future for my children.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 25, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Of course it is and if it were ANYONE besides a high level Democrat during this administration's embarrassment of a justice department, they'd already be indicted.


I'm wondering if the writing is on the wall and Joe is timing his run with the timing of indictments he knows are coming?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2015)

Bugeye said:


> Seems like she was running her email through her own server, backed up by a server in a bathroom in CO? Isn't the issue that she wasn't running her emails through the government servers?


i don't know the governments set-up, but i'm gonna say they don't have cloud computing due to security while so many other options are available..she just bypassed in order to have her email available from any device is my thought.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 25, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> I admire that and believe that is a worthy goal for mankind.
> But in the meantime, I would be content to see a peaceable/pollution free future for my children.



Realistically speaking, if a governments foundation is involuntary (no real chance of NOT being encompassed within it) then it is formed at its foundation via coercion. 

There is no possible way of having a "peaceful" future if all governments break the peace from the get go. It is logically impossible. 

As far as pollution goes, don't ask the EPA to do anymore ahem "work" in Colorado, they might fuck up another river.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 25, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> i appreciate that you actually googled something..next time try a government site for government information.
> 
> pro tip hint: you couldn't find it because it's a state requirement and would have to google the specific state.
> 
> ...


It's got nothing to do with that, if you'd read the link I posted its a measure of unemployment.

And I wasn't posting negatively about our system, I think it's great and our unemployment levels are still lower despite the incentive not to work.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 25, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> Realistically speaking, if a governments foundation is involuntary (no real chance of NOT being encompassed within it) then it is formed at its foundation via coercion.
> 
> There is no possible way of having a "peaceful" future if all governments break the peace from the get go. It is logically impossible.
> 
> As far as pollution goes, don't ask the EPA to do anymore ahem "work" in Colorado, they might fuck up another river.


I agree again, but in the meantime, US Oil interests are focused on Siberia as the Ice melts.

I would love to see a government free world, I would also like to lose weight, but is best to do it slowly so it will stay off.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 25, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> I agree again, but in the meantime, US Oil interests are focused on Siberia as the Ice melts.
> 
> I would love to see a government free world, I would also like to lose weight, but is best to do it slowly so it will stay off.



I would love to see a world where people can run their own lives, but not the lives of others who are being peaceful. Panarchy, comes to mind.

That doesn't mean "no government" necessarily, it means the option of voluntarily not being part of a something that somebody else has predetermined for you, with or without your consent.

As far as losing weight, good luck with which ever method you chose.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Of course it is and if it were ANYONE besides a high level Democrat during this administration's embarrassment of a  justice department, they'd already be indicted.


um, like these guys?:







dontchya just love it when someone else parties on your money/weed..only to turn around..laugh at us..and negotiate better terms on dodd-frank with intention to REPEAL entirely?

who the hell cares that hillary thinks christie is a tub..trump a lout..i mean WTF is in these emails of importance?..NADA! what's really funny is, the right establishment has not caught on to the fact that it is they who are paving the way for bernie..

they outsmart themselves and THAT! is their consistent!


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 25, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> I would love to see a world where people can run their own lives, but not the lives of others who are being peaceful. Panarchy, comes to mind.
> 
> That doesn't mean "no government" necessarily, it means the option of voluntarily not being part of a something that somebody else has predetermined for you, with or without your consent.
> 
> As far as losing weight, good luck with which ever method you chose.


So that I understand, you are saying for example, Canada gives you the choice, you are happy and the rest of the world is under pressure to produce.

How will you insure your chosen way of life will continue, without being subject to the fallout of profits from other places? After all, they don't respect you or me.

Everyone has to be somewhere.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 25, 2015)

[QUOTE="schuylaar,

who the hell cares that hillary thinks christie is a tub..trump a lout..i mean WTF is in these emails of importance?..NADA! what's really funny is, the right establishment has not caught on to the fact that it is they who are paving the way for bernie..

they outsmart themselves and THAT! is their consistent![/QUOTE]


The only thing being "paved" for Bernie is the wheelchair ramp at his senior living retirement home


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> [QUOTE="schuylaar,
> 
> who the hell cares that hillary thinks christie is a tub..trump a lout..i mean WTF is in these emails of importance?..NADA! what's really funny is, the right establishment has not caught on to the fact that it is they who are paving the way for bernie..
> 
> they outsmart themselves and THAT! is their consistent!



The only thing being "paved" for Bernie is the wheelchair ramp at his senior living retirement home[/QUOTE]

is that webbing on rear left?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 25, 2015)

Bugeye said:


> Seems like she was running her email through her own server, backed up by a server in a bathroom in CO? Isn't the issue that she wasn't running her emails through the government servers?


 Hey, leave my bathroom server out of this!


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 25, 2015)

The way I see it, Hillary and Bernie are paving the way for Joe Biden to get in.
That's why he is following Hillary to the Human Rights Campaign event.
Guess who will be giving the keynote address?
I'll give you a clue. It's not Bernie, and it's not Hillary.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 25, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> [QUOTE="schuylaar,
> 
> who the hell cares that hillary thinks christie is a tub..trump a lout..i mean WTF is in these emails of importance?..NADA! what's really funny is, the right establishment has not caught on to the fact that it is they who are paving the way for bernie..
> 
> they outsmart themselves and THAT! is their consistent!



The only thing being "paved" for Bernie is the wheelchair ramp at his senior living retirement home[/QUOTE]

This is a stupid and useless comment. Try something with substance.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 25, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> The only thing being "paved" for Bernie is the wheelchair ramp at his senior living retirement home


This is a stupid and useless comment. Try something with substance.[/QUOTE]

Damn. If your skin is that thin, you would never be able to survive a Trump comment.
Your face would be looking like Jeb's. Flushed red, and sweaty.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 25, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> This is a stupid and useless comment. Try something with substance.


Damn. If your skin is that thin, you would never be able to survive a Trump comment.
Your face would be looking like Jeb's. Flush red, and sweaty.[/QUOTE]

I think I'd be fine. After all, most of the politicians can stick to issues without personal attacks.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 25, 2015)

[/QUOTE]

I think I'd be fine. After all, most of the politicians can stick to issues without personal attacks.[/QUOTE]

OK bro, Jesus. You don't have to get more serious than Carly's debate face, I was just joking around with you.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 25, 2015)

Looks like instead of wasting a vote on Bernie "Not a fucking chance" Sanders you lefties should vote for Vladimir Putin.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> It's got nothing to do with that, if you'd read the link I posted its a measure of unemployment.
> 
> And I wasn't posting negatively about our system, I think it's great and our unemployment levels are still lower despite the incentive not to work.


such an easy troll victim you are..made you google again!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Looks like instead of wasting a vote on Bernie "Not a fucking chance" Sanders you lefties should vote for Vladimir Putin.


*like..because you had to go the the interwebs and move those little snauasages for the YT.

putin is like kanye..you don't want him around..but he's gotta be around cause he's bff's with jayz.



'give me back my pen!'


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 25, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> or the late 1800's poor houses, asylums, no equality for women..people dying in the street.
> 
> whoa! sounds like 2015


Lol who would've thought.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 25, 2015)

And then Obama told them their poverty would trickle up


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 25, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> And then Obama told them their poverty would trickle up


Isn't there something on Fox News you should be watching right now?


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 25, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Isn't there something on Fox News you should be watching right now?


hell no


----------



## god1 (Sep 25, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> And now the war between the lesser of two, three...evils.
> 
> What should the USA do to stop Koch (1%ers)? Our actions are going effect your government and Quality of life.
> 
> What would you do based on our minimum options?



You really ought to try and be a little more critical in your thinking. At least use a little more resolution in your analysis. You're confusing the abilities of the lower 1% and that of higher end of the 1% group.

The abilities are not even close to being the same. It doesn't take much research to figure this out. But to continue to blather nonsense just makes you and the others that do the same look stupid.

Suggestion, quantize the 1% bracket in terms of income and ability to influence the politics you speak of. You will quickly realize that the top end of the bracket has very little to do with the political influence you speak of.

.1% = 1/1000
1% = 1/100

Think a little before you start yapping. Reciting politically motivated slogans that you don't understand is not good.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 25, 2015)

god1 said:


> You really ought to try and be a little more critical in your thinking. At least use a little more resolution in your analysis. You're confusing the abilities of the lower 1% and that of higher end of the 1% group.
> 
> The abilities are not even close to being the same. It doesn't take much research to figure this out. But to continue to blather nonsense just makes you and the others that do the same look stupid.
> 
> ...


To be honest, I thought you/anyone could see from my previous posts that not all "1%'s" are total scum sucking profit leaches. 

But lets be honest, the 2,3,&4%'s as well as Non Profits have a role to play as well.

How does one measure the amount of Profit minded officials over Public minded officials located in the Energy Dept., FDA, or, or, or,.?

How will "GE" (see dollars) influence the outcome of the next Speaker of the House?

Why is my voting dollar so much smaller then "GE's"? 

Sorry for any confusion I caused you.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 25, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> To be honest, I thought you/anyone could see from my previous posts that not all "1%'s" are total scum sucking profit leaches.
> 
> But lets be honest, the 2,3,&4%'s as well as Non Profits have a role to play as well.
> 
> ...


Warren Buffet owns GE. He is a close friend of Obama's, and a billionaire donor.


----------



## god1 (Sep 25, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> To be honest, I thought you/anyone could see from my previous posts that not all "1%'s" are total scum sucking profit leaches.
> 
> But lets be honest, the 2,3,&4%'s as well as Non Profits have a role to play as well.
> 
> ...



Look I don't know you and I don't mean to belittle, but if you're talking about people who can truly influence politically, you're talking the < .1% and corporations.

The rest of us are just dog shit like everybody else.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 25, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> To be honest, I thought you/anyone could see from my previous posts that not all "1%'s" are total scum sucking profit leaches.
> 
> But lets be honest, the 2,3,&4%'s as well as Non Profits have a role to play as well.
> 
> ...



Corporations are a government construct. Conflicts on a large scale, wars, are a government construct.

Maybe instead of polishing the turd of government, people should see it for what it is?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 25, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> Corporations are a government construct. Conflicts on a large scale, wars, are a government construct.
> 
> Maybe instead of polishing the turd of government, people should see it for what it is?




And until I can mourn the death of Corporation in Military Cemetery, they have no place in Washington.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> And then Obama told them their poverty would trickle up


then, white flies perhaps?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2015)

god1 said:


> You really ought to try and be a little more critical in your thinking. At least use a little more resolution in your analysis. You're confusing the abilities of the lower 1% and that of higher end of the 1% group.
> 
> The abilities are not even close to being the same. It doesn't take much research to figure this out. But to continue to blather nonsense just makes you and the others that do the same look stupid.
> 
> ...


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 25, 2015)

god1 said:


> Look I don't know you and I don't mean to belittle, but if you're talking about people who can truly influence politically, you're talking the < .1% and corporations.
> 
> The rest of us are just dog shit like everybody else.


As it happens, the one percent are much more politically active than those beneath, because they tend to have both money and leisure time to pursue them.

They tend to be more conservative than either the 0.1% or one in a thousand or the 0.01%, or the one in ten thousand. Why? Because, just as you say, they're still on the outside looking in at the real money.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> When you guys fuck it up, we'll just offer all your rich asylum here and offer them excellent banking services.


don't you think it's a bit 'pot calling the kettle black' to be slamming the very programs you have there, that we'd like here?


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 26, 2015)

Bernie Sanders has a good chance to win it all I think. Even though he is democrat, he is very old, and most of the Fox News viewers are also very old. So while they may disagree with him, they can identify with him being old, and they know he wont' take away their Social Security and Medicare. So he potentially could take a lot of the Fox News republican votes.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 26, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> don't you think it's a bit 'pot calling the kettle black' to be slamming the very programs you have there, that we'd like here?


I'm not slamming it, just saying it'll never happen in the US cos "those there damn socialist commy queers"...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 26, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> I'm not slamming it, just saying it'll never happen in the US cos "those there damn socialist commy queers"...


You're not paying attention

Something is stirring


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 26, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You're not paying attention
> 
> Something is stirring


Ron Paul Revolution 2015 - "America Wakes Up"


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 26, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Ron Paul Revolution 2015 - "America Wakes Up"


Listen to some of Richard Wolff's lectures on youtube


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You're not paying attention
> 
> Something is stirring


ah! ding! ding! ding!..we have a winner so early in the day!

++++++++++rep post of the day!

standing ovation


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Ron Paul Revolution 2015 - "America Wakes Up"


not so fast..something tells me the pauls will be busy:

http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow/watch/trial-of-rand-paul-aides-hits-close-to-home-531990595760


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 26, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> I'm not slamming it, just saying it'll never happen in the US cos "those there damn socialist commy queers"...


Yes, the ignorance runs deep. My brother in-law blames Obama for his own bad attitude.
We can only try to educate.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 26, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> not so fast..something tells me the pauls will be busy:
> 
> http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow/watch/trial-of-rand-paul-aides-hits-close-to-home-531990595760


So all that will be Bernie Sanders 2018?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> So all that will be Bernie Sanders 2018?


considering the nature of politics, you should be happy for us.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 26, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Listen to some of Richard Wolff's lectures on youtube


What's the Clif notes version of what he's about? I haven't heard the name before...


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 26, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Yes, the ignorance runs deep. My brother in-law blames Obama for his own bad attitude.
> We can only try to educate.


Sounds like your boy is reachin' for an excuse, to me...


----------



## god1 (Sep 26, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> As it happens, the one percent are much more politically active than those beneath, because they tend to have both money and leisure time to pursue them.
> 
> They tend to be more conservative than either the 0.1% or one in a thousand or the 0.01%, or the one in ten thousand. Why? Because, just as you say, they're still on the outside looking in at the real money.



Not sure where your getting your information, here's my experience with the upper end of the bracket; mid to older professional wage earners, doctors, dentist, attorneys, business guys, ect.. Social liberals, fiscal conservatives typically moderates politically. In my opinion, you're giving this group way to much credit in terms of political clout. The 50K club makes more noise than these guys.

1-2 million bucks net worth doesn't make you wealthy or rich. With entry into the 1% club at 350-400K pre-tax, the top of the bracket ain't attending many 100-200K fund raisers, nor are they buying much political influence as individuals. The earned income guy is "teeny tiny" comparatively speaking to the .1% club.

If the goal is to target the "trick" looking for more than a political hand job, look else where. You've got the wrong group. You need to be looking at the fractional bracket below that of the 1%'ers. After all, how many suitors does a "political whore" really want? One fat sugar daddy vs a bunch of little grubby shits?


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 26, 2015)

god1 said:


> Not sure where your getting your information, here's my experience with the upper end of the bracket; mid to older professional wage earners, doctors, dentist, attorneys, business guys, ect.. Social liberals, fiscal conservatives typically moderates politically. In my opinion, you're giving this group way to much credit in terms of political clout. The 50K club makes more noise than these guys.
> 
> 1-2 million bucks net worth doesn't make you wealthy or rich. With entry into the 1% club at 350-400K pre-tax, the top of the bracket ain't attending many 100-200K fund raisers, nor are they buying much political influence as individuals. The earned income guy is "teeny tiny" comparatively speaking to the .1% club.
> 
> If the goal is to target the "trick" looking for more than a political hand job, look else where. You've got the wrong group. You need to be looking at the fractional bracket below that of the 1%'ers. After all, how many suitors does a "political whore" really want? One fat sugar daddy vs a bunch of little grubby shits?


TL;DR

Please note that nobody gives enough fucks about you to read through a wall of text just to see they disagree with you. That would be pointless. No offense or anything, I'm just warning others who might waste moments of their lives on reading such an uninteresting bootlicker post.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 26, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> TL;DR
> 
> Please note that nobody gives enough fucks about you to read through a wall of text just to see they disagree with you. That would be pointless. No offense or anything, I'm just warning others who might waste moments of their lives on reading such an uninteresting bootlicker post.


Since when were you annointed the official RIU spokesman? Keep your self serving comments to yourself, chump.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 26, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Since when were you annointed the official RIU spokesman? Keep your self serving comments to yourself, chump.


Oh look, another bootlicker.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 26, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Oh look, another bootlicker.


Pot calling kettle black.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 26, 2015)

@Uncle Ben immediately before posting on RIU. ^^^^^


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 26, 2015)

god1 said:


> Not sure where your getting your information, here's my experience with the upper end of the bracket; mid to older professional wage earners, doctors, dentist, attorneys, business guys, ect.. Social liberals, fiscal conservatives typically moderates politically. In my opinion, you're giving this group way to much credit in terms of political clout. The 50K club makes more noise than these guys.
> 
> 1-2 million bucks net worth doesn't make you wealthy or rich. With entry into the 1% club at 350-400K pre-tax, the top of the bracket ain't attending many 100-200K fund raisers, nor are they buying much political influence as individuals. The earned income guy is "teeny tiny" comparatively speaking to the .1% club.
> 
> If the goal is to target the "trick" looking for more than a political hand job, look else where. You've got the wrong group. You need to be looking at the fractional bracket below that of the 1%'ers. After all, how many suitors does a "political whore" really want? One fat sugar daddy vs a bunch of little grubby shits?


So to summarize, you feel the donor class starts at .1%, or the one in a thousand?


----------



## god1 (Sep 26, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> TL;DR
> 
> Please note that nobody gives enough fucks about you to read through a wall of text just to see they disagree with you. That would be pointless. No offense or anything, I'm just warning others who might waste moments of their lives on reading such an uninteresting bootlicker post.


No offense taken pendejo.

It's great that you didn't attempt any reading, I wouldn't want you to hurt yourself. Based on prior demonstrations of your reading comprehension skills, or more appropriately the lack thereof, the content was beyond you anyway; and more than likely would of culminated in a headache. It's good that you recognize your limitations.




ttystikk said:


> So to summarize, you feel the donor class starts at .1%, or the one in a thousand?


I don't want to sound nasty, but you should go back to where this conversation started and see if you can figure out what I'm responding to.

And then ask yourself, who has the ability to buy more influence the Kochs or a group of dudes with a fraction of their money? Now if you don't believe that money buys influence then that's another story.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 26, 2015)

Bernie Who?

2016


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 26, 2015)

god1 said:


> No offense taken pendejo.


You seem really upset by the fact that nobody gives a fuck about you except Uncle Ben.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 26, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> You seem really upset by the fact that nobody gives a fuck about you except Uncle Ben.


This thread isn't about him, it's about Bernie "Lefty Ron Paul" Sanders supporters losing their shit over a dude who won't even be nominated.

Stay focused.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 26, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Bernie Who?
> 
> 2016


Not that I'd expect you to know this, but Bernie Sanders is polling ahead of Clinton in New Hampshire and Iowa. If you're going to say "So what" to that, just stay out of the discussion on our electoral process.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> This thread isn't about him, it's about Bernie "Lefty Ron Paul" Sanders supporters losing their shit over a dude who won't even be nominated.
> 
> Stay focused.


you're mocking us for wanting the very thing you have. tell us why?


----------



## god1 (Sep 26, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> you're mocking us for wanting the very thing you have. tell us why?



Don't fret Sky, he's just like the rest of us, here for the entertainment.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2015)

god1 said:


> Don't fret Sky, he's just like the rest of us, here for the entertainment.


i know..that's what makes this so much fun..then i 'like' and the game continues


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Not that I'd expect you to know this, but Bernie Sanders is polling ahead of Clinton in New Hampshire and Iowa. If you're going to say "So what" to that, just stay out of the discussion on our electoral process.


yup! posted a few pages back..let's see what's going on in bernie's world today..


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 26, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> you're mocking us for wanting the very thing you have. tell us why?


Again I'm not mocking you for wanting it, I'm mocking you for wanting to go so far beyond it that even Bernie "Who the fuck is that guy?" Sanders would grimace.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 26, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> This thread isn't about him, it's about Bernie "Lefty Ron Paul" Sanders supporters losing their shit over a dude who won't even be nominated.
> 
> Stay focused.


Bernie? Never heard of em.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 26, 2015)

god1 said:


> and apparently you .... ahahah, Pendejo!


Only until I endured your loquacious and boring diatribe, at which point I ceased. Why are you so upset though?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Again I'm not mocking you for wanting it, I'm mocking you for wanting to go so far beyond it that even Bernie "Who the fuck is that guy?" Sanders would grimace.


so far beyond it? please explain?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2015)

something new..the media? you don't say?

*Fear of a Bernie Sanders presidency: How the silly elite media creates phony stories to dodge real issues *

http://www.salon.com/2015/09/26/fear_of_a_bernie_sanders_presidency_how_the_silly_elite_media_creates_phony_stories_to_dodge_real_issues/


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 26, 2015)

Since so many people think Bernie Sandwich is a socialist, I'm inclined to ask; What is currently privatized that he wishes to change? Make a list so I can go item for item and analyze it to see what kind of socialist he is and to what degree.

For example, he wants to abolish private prisons from what I hear. Is he planning to appropriate these privately owned prisons? Will he then free the prisoners? How exactly is it an improvement to have the biggest nationalized prison population in the world as opposed to privatized?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Since so many people think Bernie Sandwich is a socialist, I'm inclined to ask; What is currently privatized that he wishes to change? Make a list so I can go item for item and analyze it to see what kind of socialist he is and to what degree.
> 
> For example, he wants to abolish private prisons from what I hear. Is he planning to appropriate these privately owned prisons? Will he then free the prisoners? How exactly is it an improvement to have the biggest nationalized prison population in the world as opposed to privatized?


privatization encourages repeat business..people shouldn't jail people to make a buck.

taxation of derivatives from speculation trading is one source bernie mentioned to further drive government revenue.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 26, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> privatization encourages repeat business


All business encourages repeat business. That's why it's business. You didn't really say much, and certainly didn't explain why we're better off with our massive prison population nationalized. 


schuylaar said:


> taxation of derivatives from speculation trading is one source bernie mentioned to further drive government revenue.


OK, so what was privatized about trading that will cease to be privatized? 

Focus, we're focusing on what is socialist about Bernie Sandwich.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> All business encourages repeat business. That's why it's business. You didn't really say much, and certainly didn't explain why we're better off with our massive prison population nationalized.
> 
> OK, so what was privatized about trading that will cease to be privatized?
> 
> Focus, we're focusing on what is socialist about Bernie Sandwich.


here is his platform..i don't think he's socialist in marx context. it's the 'ism' that frightens people but shouldn't because capi has it too.

are you aware the president called bernie personally to ask for support of iran deal so he could get the votes?..he didn't call hillary..that speaks volumes.

https://berniesanders.com/issues/


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 26, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> i don't think he's socialist


That was easy.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> That was easy.


..in the marxist context.

that theory was so long ago..so many things have happened which have altered the theory slightly so you get soci-capi.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 26, 2015)

god1 said:


> No offense taken pendejo.
> 
> It's great that you didn't attempt any reading, I wouldn't want you to hurt yourself. Based on prior demonstrations of your reading comprehension skills, or more appropriately the lack thereof, the content was beyond you anyway; and more than likely would of culminated in a headache. It's good that you recognize your limitations.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to find points of agreement, so the shrill tone is unnecessary. 

I'm operating under the premise that money not only 'influences' politics, but drives it, full stop. Every industry with lobbyists is corrupt- it's just that we've organized it. Doesn't make it any less destructive.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 26, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> ..in the marxist context


So he's not a socialist at all, got it.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> So he's not a socialist at all, got it.


he has social leanings..societal. mainstream gives the monikkker. if you don't understand it; make fun..just as in society. anything; anyone that is different from the norm must be wrong..why, just because it's NOT your way?

you and i both know that's not true.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 26, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> he has social leanings..societal. mainstream gives the monikkker.


So he's really just a liberal, and not socialist at all, got it.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> So he's really just a liberal, and not socialist at all, got it.


does a name really matter? what about the issues he stands for?

he will win and i tell you why..he's genuine..this you cannot fake.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 26, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> does a name really matter? what about the issues he stands for?
> 
> he will win and i tell you why..he's genuine..this you cannot fake.


Thanks for the offer but I'm not a big fan of coolaid. I prefer to vote for socialists who are into actual socialism, not liberals who call themselves socialists.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Thanks for the offer but I'm not a big fan of coolaid. I prefer to vote for socialists who are into actual socialism, not liberals who call themselves socialists.


who are you kidding? you're not voting.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 26, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> who are you kidding? you're not voting.


Not for Sanders I'm not.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2015)

speaking of which:

*Bernie Sanders' big idea has a math problem*

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/05/29/1388484/-Bernie-Sanders-big-idea-has-a-math-problem#

let's discuss.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 27, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> does a name really matter? what about the issues he stands for?
> 
> he will win and i tell you why..he's genuine..this you cannot fake.


I don't understand your bumper sticker. 
You're not really a patriot, and you haven't questioned authority since Bush was president


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 27, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> speaking of which:
> 
> *Bernie Sanders' big idea has a math problem*
> 
> ...


So his policy positions are completely uncosted?

Sounds pretty "lefty" to me.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I don't understand your bumper sticker.
> You're not really a patriot, and you haven't questioned authority since Bush was president


and you know me how? freak.


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 27, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> privatization encourages repeat business..people shouldn't jail people to make a buck.
> 
> taxation of derivatives from speculation trading is one source bernie mentioned to further drive government revenue.


But but but
Who then will take risks if they raise taxes? 
-muyloco argument


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> But but but
> Who then will take risks if they raise taxes?
> -muyloco argument


shouldn't that be up to state and fed since it's their system?

when capitalism is involved in anything, the likelihood of exploitation rises sharply because you have people like rob roy and muy loco who won't follow the rules that society has deemed appropriate.

they get caught, then new rules are made..stricter than the last..blame everyone for what they did because it's everyone's fault but their own.

blame game..it's a rightie trait..everyone (every situtation) is to blame but themselves.

ownership needs to be taken for actions.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 27, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> you're mocking us for wanting the very thing you have. tell us why?


He's correct. Sanders is irrelevant just like the gotcha question to the good doctor about the Muslim president thingie.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 27, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> when capitalism is involved in anything, the likelihood of exploitation rises sharply


If it wasn't for captialism and free enterprise Burnedout Sanders wouldn't have a socialist platform to stand on, would he?

Think about it Schuy, you'll get it....eventually.

Excuse me why I exploit my old tractor for all it's worth.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> If it wasn't for captialism and free enterprise Burnedout Sanders wouldn't have a socialist platform to stand on, would he?
> 
> Think about it Schuy, you'll get it....eventually.
> 
> Excuse me why I exploit my old tractor for all it's worth.


don't you ever wonder (or care) what all the deep well injection and fracking does to our environment?

i really dislike texas for the 'bigger is better' mind set.

usually when you see a truck with those wheels they have that ball sack hanging off the rear..ew, so disgusting.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 27, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> don't you ever wonder (or care) what all the deep well injection and fracking does to our environment?


I moved from the heart of fracking in Texas which was contained mainly to the counties of Jim Wells and Dewitt counties. In fact I own land not far from there and am receiving gas royalties. The only fracking "damage" was to the banks who had to install bigger vaults to hold all the money. There is and was no environmental damage.

Your constant spin is disgusting. Being a tree hugger from a big city explains it all.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> I moved from the heart of fracking in Texas which was contained mainly to the counties of Jim Wells and Dewitt counties. In fact I own land not far from there and am receiving gas royalties. The only fracking "damage" was to the banks who had to install bigger vaults to hold all the money. There is and was no environmental damage.
> 
> Your constant spin is disgusting. Being a tree hugger from a big city explains it all.


bigger vaults to park their money and not caring about people because you're fat and happy, so fuck 'em?

pass..i'd rather be me.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 27, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> don't you ever wonder (or care) what all the deep well injection and fracking does to our environment?
> 
> i really dislike texas for the 'bigger is better' mind set.
> 
> usually when you see a truck with those wheels they have that ball sack hanging off the rear..ew, so disgusting.


Lol...

Praises Obama for bringing the price of gasoline down...moans about fracking.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 27, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> and you know me how? freak.


freak? lol Is it easy for everybody to get under your skin, or just every member on RIU?

seriously. It's like you ripped the bumber sticker off a tea party patriot,
How are you going to pass yourself off as an original thinker,
if you repeat Debbie Wasserman Shultz all the time?
With a Bernie sanders avatar, you may as well be wearing a sign that says "kick me"


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Lol...
> 
> Praises Obama for bringing the price of gasoline down...moans about fracking.


you think fracking in US has anything to do with the price of a barrel?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> freak? lol Is it easy for everybody to get under your skin, or just every member on RIU?
> 
> seriously. It's like you ripped off the bumber sticker off a tea party patriot,
> How are you going to pass yourself off as an original thinker,
> if you repeat Debbie Wasserman Shultz all the time?


is that burn on your plants?..back your nutes off 10%, man-child.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Lol...
> 
> Praises Obama for bringing the price of gasoline down...moans about fracking.


speaking of which..it is as low as $.94/gallon in some parts of florida..wish i knew where certainly not around here..lowest is $2.08, i've found..there are some apps..i use 'gas buddy'.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 27, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> is that burn on your plants?..back your nutes off 10%, man-child.


no. those clones there weren't fed any nutes at all. Rapid rooters have organic food in them already. 
A few days ago you posted that my plants need more nitrogen, so which is it?

Are you going to tell us what the hell is up with your tea party bumper sticker or not?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> no. those clones there weren't fed any nutes at all. Rapid rooters have organic food in them already.
> A few days ago you posted that my plants need more nitrogen, so which is it?
> 
> Are you going to tell us what the hell is up with your tea party bumper sticker or not?


am i getting under your skin? i don't have to tell you fucking _anything._


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 27, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> am i getting under your skin? i don't have to tell you fucking _anything._


 Calm down Hillary, I was just asking a question.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 27, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> you think fracking in US has anything to do with the price of a barrel?


You also don't have a clue about supply and demand as it relates to the economy.

You and Burnie deserve each other.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 27, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> speaking of which..it is as low as $.94/gallon in some parts of florida..wish i knew where certainly not around here..lowest is $2.08, i've found..there are some apps..i use 'gas buddy'.


Well, your gas buddy shows Florida $2.00 +. http://then.gasbuddy.com/GB_Price_List.aspx?cntry=USA

This is the lowest we've been, about a year ago. That's during the time there was massive drilling in N. Dakota which yes, the additional supply dropped prices. Thanks to the entrepreneurs and oil industry, you're enjoying cheap gas. What we really need is the Keystone pipeline and more refineries. Need to get the P.C. liberals out of the way though, which will happen with our next conservative prez.


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 27, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> you think fracking in US has anything to do with the price of a barrel?


Sky seriously now, are you actually dumb or just ignorant?


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 27, 2015)

I paid 2.60$ a gallon yesterday because state tax was 40 cents of it + Local tax 9%


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 27, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> I paid 2.60$ a gallon yesterday because state tax was 40 cents of it + Local tax 9%


You wouldn't be in Oregon by chance? We're paying $2.02 here in Texas. Some cities just north of me are usually 10 cents lower.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 27, 2015)

California central valley. State tax went up to pay for Jerry's 200 billion dollar railway.
Trump could build it for far less than a 100, but whatever...


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 27, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> i really dislike texas for the 'bigger is better' mind set.


We have a special place in Texas.....jest fer ya.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 27, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> California central valley. State tax went up to pay for Jerry's 200 billion dollar railway.
> Trump could build it for far less than a 100, but whatever...


Send me some of those delicious Reed avocados, PLEASE!


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 27, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Send me some of those delicious Reed avocados, PLEASE!


I'll see how many I can get my hands on. Most of the land is all dried up out here. 
In the middle of a drought, our governer wants to spend more money on building levies; and less on expanding reservoirs.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 27, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> California central valley. State tax went up to pay for Jerry's 200 billion dollar railway.
> Trump could build it for far less than a 100, but whatever...


We could probably use Trump's hair as a wind generator.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 27, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> California central valley. State tax went up to pay for Jerry's 200 billion dollar railway.
> Trump could build it for far less than a 100, but whatever...


Yeah, Trump could build it for less. Then the railway would just declare bankruptcy in a year, and be rife with cut corners but who cares about safety, a railway that'll last a while, and other people?


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 27, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Yeah, Trump could build it for less. Then the railway would just declare bankruptcy in a year, and be rife with cut corners but who cares about safety, a railway that'll last a while, and other people?


lol. You must not be familiar with Trump. He doesn't build average. 
The reason Jerry Brown's plan costs so much more, is because he cares more about the unions who donate to Democrats, than he does about the tax payer.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 28, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> The reason Jerry Brown's plan costs so much more, is because he cares more about the unions who donate to Democrats, than he does about the tax payer.


No, it's because he isn't using bankruptcy to shrug the costs to taxpayers like Trump. I'm sure once the Mexican gov't tells him to go fuck himself rather than build a wall, he will use similar tactics to get it built. It won't stop the cartels though, not as long as demand for coke is raging.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 28, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> No, it's because he isn't using bankruptcy to shrug the costs to taxpayers like Trump. I'm sure once the Mexican gov't tells him to go fuck himself rather than build a wall, he will use similar tactics to get it built. It won't stop the cartels though, not as long as demand for coke is raging.


yes it is. I was right. Jerry Browns plan costs more because he negotiates deals on behalf of the public unions, not tax payers

If Trump needs to use bankruptcy laws to fuck over China and Chinese investors, then I'm OK with. Gotta tell you I could give a fu k about China. I care about Mexico just as much as they care about me and my sovereignty, so screw them too. That bankruptcy garbage was played out from the first debate. Trump was not president at the time making deals on behalf of taxpayers. You are Way further to the left than I had originally thought


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 28, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> yes it is. I was right. Jerry Browns plan costs more because he negotiates deals on behalf of the public unions, not tax payers
> 
> If Trump needs to use bankruptcy laws to fuck over China and Chinese investors, then I'm OK with. Gotta tell you I could give a fu k about China. I care about Mexico just as much as they care about me and my sovereignty, so screw them too. That bankruptcy garbage was played out from the first debate. Trump was not president at the time making deals on behalf of taxpayers. You are Way further to the left than I had originally thought







Yeah, Trump sure does hate China even though a lot of his products are made there and they invest into his companies.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 28, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Yeah, Trump sure does hate China even though a lot of his products are made there and they invest into his companies.


Another person who thinks Trump has been in charge of economic policy the past decade. wow

Aren't you the guy who thinks everything you don't understand is racist? Look buddy I don't mean any offense but, It's almost impossible for me to respond to such extremely ignorant posts without me going down to your grade school mental midget level. Either kick it up a notch, or please don't respond to my posts anymore. Thank you


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 28, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Another person who thinks Trump has been in charge of economic policy the past decade. wow
> 
> Aren't you the guy who thinks everything you don't understand is racist? Look buddy I don't mean any offense but, It's almost impossible for me to respond to such extremely ignorant posts without me going down to your grade school mental midget level. Either kick it up a notch, or please don't respond to my posts anymore. Thank you


Did I ever say Trump was in charge of economic policy? Hmmm, let's read my posts... No, I never said that. What I said was "Trump sure hates China even though his products are made there, and his investors are Chinese." Looks like another case of the pot calling the kettle black.

I already know your M.O.. You can't comprehend, nor can you understand, so you just sit there and make ad hominems. I've pointed it out before, I've shown it to be true, and now you're just backing up my statements, chump.

So to put it in a way you understand, "Suck it."


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 28, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> yes it is. I was right. Jerry Browns plan costs more because he negotiates deals on behalf of the public unions, not tax payers
> 
> If Trump needs to use bankruptcy laws to fuck over China and Chinese investors, then I'm OK with. Gotta tell you I could give a fu k about China. I care about Mexico just as much as they care about me and my sovereignty, so screw them too. That bankruptcy garbage was played out from the first debate. Trump was not president at the time making deals on behalf of taxpayers. You are Way further to the left than I had originally thought


Also Trump has never used bankruptcy laws to fuck over China and Chinese investors, nor would he ever. He's used bankruptcy laws to restructure crushing debt on his investments, and to protect him from creditors. It's a prime example of what I mean when I say that Donald Chump is filled with empty rhetoric and is pandering to what people want to hear. His shit is made in China, by Chinese factories, and bears the Donald Chump logo. Seriously, go out to a store that sells Donald Chump shit and look at the tag, 5 to 1 says it has "Made in China" on it. Remember when he even said this? "I know the Chinese. I’ve made a lot of money with the Chinese. I understand the Chinese mind."

Moreoever his little speech about taxing Ford for producing cars in Mexico? He _can't_. He _cannot legally single out a single company_ because it's right there in our Constitution: No bills of attainder (just so you know a bill of attainder is an act of a legislature declaring a person or group of persons guilty of some crime and punishing them without a trial). Do you understand that one? Or should you go retake high school civics? Then go ahead and look at his Real Estate portfolio and check out the properties that he's _invested in and built overseas_. Do you understand what a 'hypocritical statement is?' Sure, sit there and go, "He wants to _change economic policy_ waahhh waahh wahh he was never in charge of it! Boo hoo hoo! He's just doing what any businessman would do!" Bull-fucking-shit, and you know it - just stop making excuses and wake up to the reality of the situation. Your stupid little GOP Messiah is a jackass sellout.

So before you spout with your "you can only speak like a third grader" bullshit, look at it this way: Donald Trump, by building properties and hotels overseas is costing the U.S. labor force on three fronts: Labor, construction, real-estate. Now, in all reality there's nothing wrong with this because he is doing what "any business man would do," now what's actually wrong with this is that he's sitting there on the campaign trail railing against it while he sits there and does it. And chumps like you slurp slurp slurp it up and cheer it on while willfully ignoring what's going on.

He's using a tried and true tactic - I'll give him a little credit for that -- he's using scapegoats: People want something easy to blame, and they don't want to blame Bush, so who is there? China, they're taking our trade! Mexican illegal immigrants 'der takin' ar jabs!' He's drawing an audience of frustrated, white, Americans who want something easy to lay the blame on.

Now, if you really really want to get into it with me -- and I really don't think you want to -- you need to realize that his little populist harangue on China is complete bullshit. China does not purposely keep their currency devalued, nor is China the biggest culprit of currency manipulation. If you actually knew economics, or if you actually read up economics you'd know that the two largest Banks that manipulate currency are: The Bank of Japan and the European Central Bank. This is a fucking, 'DUH!' You know what else is a big fucking, "DUH!"? The Federal Reserve is the third one, and about four years ago was _the biggest currency manipulator_. And China is consistently cutting its currency to make the US dollar cheaper? Another fucking stupid statement because China holds about 3.7 trillion USD in the form of hard currency or bonds. Why the fuck would they want to _devalue their investment_? The only currency manipulation they've done is make their currency stronger when the dollar was falling to _help prop up the dollar and keep the yuan pegged to the USD when it started to raise again_.

Also a noted economist wrote, "Every time the Chinese open the currency-trading window, their currency is going to slip to the bottom of the band. It is hardly currency manipulation if the market is telling you that your currency is valued too high. Even China, with its massive dollar reserves, does not have enough money to maintain its currency at its current value should they try to float the RMB. See for reference Great Britain’s little run-in with George Soros, circa 1992."

Then let's not forget what _Reuters_ found out.

"One of his [Donald Trump's] companies, the elite Mar-a-Lago Club resort in Florida, applied to import 70 foreign workers to serve as cooks, wait staff and cleaners.

A Reuters analysis of U.S. government data reveals that this is business as usual in the New York property magnate’s empire.
Trump owns companies that have sought to import at least 1,100 foreign workers on temporary visas since 2000, according to U.S. Department of Labor data reviewed by Reuters. Most of the applications were approved, the data show."

So if it's any wonder why I like Bernie Sanders more than that orange-faced-hamster-head, you're an idiot. Let me know if this was too much for you to read, or too hard for you to comprehend.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 28, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> . It's a prime example of what I mean when I say that Donald Chump is filled with empty rhetoric and is pandering to what people want to hear. His shit is made in China, by Chinese factories, and bears the Donald Chump logo.


It's called competition. Get over it.

And yes, Trump is a successful salesman and businessman, a damn good one.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 28, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> It's called competition. Get over it.
> 
> And yes, Trump is a successful salesman and businessman, a damn good one.


So is he going to put the same 'import tax' (read: a fucking tariff, he can't even get that one correct) on Trump Collection stuff coming in from China?


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 28, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> It's called competition. Get over it.
> 
> And yes, Trump is a successful salesman and businessman, a damn good one.


Yet he would have made a bigger fortune off what his daddy left him by investing it in the S&P 500 rather than leveraging it on very risky real estate deals in the 80s that screwed over thousands. Maybe you should go back to your Donald Chump thread.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 28, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> That bankruptcy garbage was played out from the first debate.


Deciphering...

"Please stop reminding everyone about the bankruptcy thing, it's embarrassing."


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 28, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Yet he would have made a bigger fortune off what his daddy left him by investing it in the S&P 500 rather than leveraging it on very risky real estate deals in the 80s that screwed over thousands. Maybe you should go back to your Donald Chump thread.


Trump's father was renovating apartments in the projects. No way in hell does that even compare to what Donald does. It set the foundation for Donald's success, no doubt; that is why he often times attributes his success to negotiation skills he learned from his father.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 28, 2015)

Bankruptcy also set the foundation for Dolan Trump's success.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 28, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Bankruptcy also set the foundation for Dolan Trump's success.


Are you going back to 1991, or just trying to generalize?


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 28, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Are you going back to 1991, or just trying to generalize?


Are you a sock puppet or a completely new dumb ass?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Also Trump has never used bankruptcy laws to fuck over China and Chinese investors, nor would he ever. He's used bankruptcy laws to restructure crushing debt on his investments, and to protect him from creditors. It's a prime example of what I mean when I say that Donald Chump is filled with empty rhetoric and is pandering to what people want to hear. His shit is made in China, by Chinese factories, and bears the Donald Chump logo. Seriously, go out to a store that sells Donald Chump shit and look at the tag, 5 to 1 says it has "Made in China" on it. Remember when he even said this? "I know the Chinese. I’ve made a lot of money with the Chinese. I understand the Chinese mind."
> 
> Moreoever his little speech about taxing Ford for producing cars in Mexico? He _can't_. He _cannot legally single out a single company_ because it's right there in our Constitution: No bills of attainder (just so you know a bill of attainder is an act of a legislature declaring a person or group of persons guilty of some crime and punishing them without a trial). Do you understand that one? Or should you go retake high school civics? Then go ahead and look at his Real Estate portfolio and check out the properties that he's _invested in and built overseas_. Do you understand what a 'hypocritical statement is?' Sure, sit there and go, "He wants to _change economic policy_ waahhh waahh wahh he was never in charge of it! Boo hoo hoo! He's just doing what any businessman would do!" Bull-fucking-shit, and you know it - just stop making excuses and wake up to the reality of the situation. Your stupid little GOP Messiah is a jackass sellout.
> 
> ...


i've been to mar-a lago..drove right past it..also versace mansion steps


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Are you a sock puppet or a completely new dumb ass?


deciphering: completely new dumb ass


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 29, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Did I ever say Trump was in charge of economic policy? Hmmm, let's read my posts... No, I never said that. What I said was "Trump sure hates China even though his products are made there, and his investors are Chinese." Looks like another case of the pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> I already know your M.O.. You can't comprehend, nor can you understand, so you just sit there and make ad hominems. I've pointed it out before, I've shown it to be true, and now you're just backing up my statements, chump.
> 
> So to put it in a way you understand, "Suck it."


Yes, Trumps real estate holdings were all manufactured in China.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> i've been to mar-a lago..drove right past it..also versace mansion steps


Nobody invited you in?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 29, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> So is he going to put the same 'import tax' (read: a fucking tariff, he can't even get that one correct) on Trump Collection stuff coming in from China?


If you had watched The Five on FOX yesterday you would have heard many sides of that story including his proposed tax plan.

Instead you choose to digest bullshit here at RIU.

Stay ignorant, but happy.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey @schuylaar whos ball hairs you gotta twist over at the sanders campaign to get them to mail me a damn bumper sticker! I paid for one the day after the bernie bday bash on his site and gave and extra 10 bucks. Next day got an email offering a free one so I took em up on that and have yet to recieve either sticker! I know bureaucrats operate at a different pace but damn...


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 29, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Hey @schuylaar whos ball hairs you gotta twist over at the sanders campaign to get them to mail me a damn bumper sticker! I paid for one the day after the bernie bday bash on his site and gave and extra 10 bucks. Next day got an email offering a free one so I took em up on that and have yet to recieve either sticker!


Oops, there goes the 12 views and auto votes. 

Wouldn't surprise me if your socialist party didn't hand that over to some assistant doing a pizza run. Live and learn.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 29, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> If you had watched The Five on FOX yesterday you would have heard many sides of that story including his proposed tax plan.
> 
> Instead you choose to digest bullshit here at RIU.
> 
> Stay ignorant, but happy.


Oh look, once again Uncle Ben can't say a thing except sit there with his fingers in his ears and go "YOU'RE IGNORANT!" You're the one watching Fox News buddy, and if you knew anything you'd know that Trump's tax plan is for chumps. I was reading about it all last night and it would cost us an estimated $10 trillion dollars over ten years according to some noted Economists.

Once again, rather than sit there and make ad hominems, try to actually discuss something? Otherwise I'll continue to keep shutting you down like I consistently have.

Btw, you have seriously the weakest, sophmore in high school debate club arguments I've ever seen. 







For such a Richy Rich you have a poor understanding of economics and financial markets.


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 29, 2015)

@pnwmystery I'm interested in knowing which "noted economists" you are referring to.
The economic policy plan has been out for 24 hours
How in the hell could somebody go through it that fast, make serious considerations, and then come to 10 trillion dollar conclusions in such a short period of time?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Sep 29, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> @pnwmystery I'm interested in knowing which "noted economists" you are referring to.
> The economic policy plan has been out for 24 hours
> How in the hell could somebody go through it that fast, make serious considerations, and then come to 10 trillion dollar conclusions in such a short period of time?


They couldn't. What he meant was Rachael Maddow told me...


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 29, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> They couldn't. What he meant was Rachael Maddow told me...


Well, you're full of shit since I haven't watched Rachel Maddow since ~2010. 



Not GOP said:


> @pnwmystery I'm interested in knowing which "noted economists" you are referring to.
> The economic policy plan has been out for 24 hours
> How in the hell could somebody go through it that fast, make serious considerations, and then come to 10 trillion dollar conclusions in such a short period of time?


Lol now I know you're trolling. Are you serious -- people can't pour over an economic policy plan in 24 hours? You must have never worked in politics. Unfortunately for you I have in various aspects. 

http://news.yahoo.com/fact-check-math-trumps-tax-plan-doesnt-always-081901786--finance.html
"WASHINGTON (AP) — Republican presidential front-runner Donald Trump touts his tax overhaul plan as a boon for middle-income Americans, but it would also be likely to help the wealthy — including people like himself."

http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/2016-election/tax-group-trump-tax-plan-would-cost-12-trillion-n435666
"Republican presidential front-runner Donald Trump's tax plan would cost an eye-popping $12 trillion over 10 years, according a new estimate that runs directly counter to the billionaire's pledge not to increase the deficit with the proposal.

The conservative Tax Foundation, which has been scoring candidates' tax proposals throughout the race, found that Trump's changes to the individual tax code would add $10.2 trillion to the deficit using traditional scoring methods, his corporate tax cuts would add $1.54 trillion and his proposal to eliminate the estate tax would add another $238 billion."

http://taxfoundation.org/article/details-and-analysis-donald-trump-s-tax-plan
"Mr. Trump’s plan would cut taxes by $11.98 trillion over the next decade on a static basis. However, the plan would end up reducing tax revenues by $10.14 trillion over the next decade when accounting for economic growth from increases in the supply of labor and capital."

http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-na-politics-trump-tax-policy-20150928-story.html
"Republican presidential front-runner Donald Trump proposed a major package of tax cuts on Monday, but offered few specifics on how to pay for them – and experts predicted they would cost untold trillions of dollars."

http://ctj.org/ctjreports/2015/09/trump_tax_plan_would_cost_more_than_10_trillion_over_10_years.php#.VgrL4exViko
"(Washington, D.C.) Donald Trump released a tax plan today that is missing some details. But a preliminary analysis of the plan by Citizens for Tax Justice finds that it would cost more than $10 trillion in its first decade. The plan would reduce taxes on all income groups, but by far the biggest beneficiaries would be the very wealthy.

Following is a statement about the plan by Robert McIntyre, director of Citizens for Tax Justice:

“Yet another presidential candidate is making a mockery of populism by trumpeting a massive tax break for the rich as a plan that will benefit average Americans. The top 1 percent of Americans will receive an average tax break of $184,000 per year while the bottom 20 percent will receive an average tax cut of only $250."


----------



## Not GOP (Sep 29, 2015)

You just quoted the AP, MSNBC, LA Times, (far left media)
Conservative Tax Foundation (pro Rubio. They love Rubio. they love the Ruby Blows)
Citizens for tax justice is a liberal think tank that is in favor of progressive tax reform
I'm not buying your far left media sound bytes,
But you go right ahead bro


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 29, 2015)

What I don't like is singles making less than $25,000/yr. and couples making less than $50,000/yr. won't pay taxes under his plan. That's bullshit. They're the ones receiving benefits and should pay their way just like anyone else.

His reduction in the capital gains tax is reasonable as is the proposal to get rid of the estate and death taxes.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 29, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> You just quoted the AP, MSNBC, LA Times, (far left media)
> Conservative Tax Foundation (pro Rubio. They love Rubio. they love the Ruby Blows)
> Citizens for tax justice is a liberal think tank that is in favor of progressive tax reform
> I'm not buying your far left media sound bytes,
> But you go right ahead bro


The Associated Press is far left media? You really are disconnected with reality. No one needs more proof to prove that is a true statement beyond what you just said. The AP is the oldest news gathering organization in the United States.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 29, 2015)

_In the book, Trump decried the current tax code: “Imagine your paycheck was 40 percent higher than it currently is. What could you do with 40 percent more wealth? How many jobs and opportunities for others could you create?


“The longer you really think about it the madder you will get,” he wrote, “especially when you consider the waste, fraud, and abuse the federal government traffics in as it inflicts its self-defeating policies on hard-working Americans.”

Trump spoke out strongly against the shameful way America’s government spends your and my hard-earned tax dollars, which we all pay every year in April. As Trump noted, “But the other reason is that I hate the way our government spends our taxes. I hate the way they waste our money, trillions and trillions of dollars of waste and abuse. And I hate it.”


The great thing about this plan is everyone’s tax bill, which will be lower, can be filled out on the back of a post card. Just think how many billions of dollars that will save individuals and small business owners in fees to accountants and tax-preparation companies. That’s money saved which can be put to more productive, job-creating things._

Read more: http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/donald-trump-unveils-his-bold-income-tax-proposal-this-is-a-big-deal/#ixzz3n9X5VTmy

Yes sir! ....and ban the corrupt IRS while you're at it Trump!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 29, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> The Associated Press is far left media? You really are disconnected with reality. No one needs more proof to prove that is a true statement beyond what you just said. The AP is the oldest news gathering organization in the United States.


And it's just like my father's old Democrat party, it's changed for the worse. It doesn't remotely have the character of the John F. Kennedy era.

Journalism is dead in America and the AP is part of that corruption with their PC games and left wing biased dumbed down reporting tactics.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 29, 2015)

IT takes a certain chutzpah to propose bigger tax cuts than your rival, claim your plan is cheaper and then suggest your sums add up due to “common sense”. This is what Donald Trump, the iconoclastic frontrunner for the Republican nomination, did on the morning of September 28th, when he became the second leading Republican candidate to publish a tax plan, following Jeb Bush’s effort earlier this month. Critics of Mr Bush’s plan said it was a giveaway for high-earners, funded by optimistic assumptions about its effect on growth. On both counts, Mr Trump, who has never suffered from a lack of gall, makes Mr Bush look positively pussyfooted.

The plan burnishes Mr Trump’s Republican credentials by giving high earners whacking tax cuts. Individuals earning more than $150,000 will see their marginal tax rate fall from close to 40% now to 25%, three percentage points lower than under Mr Bush’s plan. Whereas the former Governor of Florida wants merely to double the standard deduction, the amount that can be earned before paying tax, to $11,300, Mr Trump would quadruple it, to $25,000 (or $50,000 for a married couple). This would remove more than half of households from the income tax rolls altogether, he says.

The outdoing does not end there. Mr Trump is more aggressive on corporation tax, too, promising to lower the levy on company profits to 15% rather than 20% under Bush. Furthermore, 15% would be the most any business would pay on their income—including self-employed freelancers. Even with big cuts to income tax, letting freelancers pay only 15% tax on their earnings would create a sharp and unwelcome incentive to masquerade as self-employed. 

What would this largesse cost? Mr Bush’s number crunchers reckoned his plan, which is modest in comparison, would reduce annual receipts by $376 billion, or about 7.5%, by 2025, before accounting for its effect on the economy. Allow—optimistically—for a boost to growth of half a percentage point per year, and the cost falls by two thirds. Mr Trump provides no such detailed estimates but claims, incredibly, that his plan pays for itself. In his press conference, Mr Trump suggested that under his stewardship, the economy might achieve annual growth of five or six percent. That would certainly pay for huge tax cuts, but is a fantasy.

Mr Trump does suggest some new sources of revenue. He would eliminate many tax deductions, most of which remain unspecified. In particular, the controversial “carried interest” deduction, beloved of partners in private equity firms and hedge funds, would go. This raises, perhaps, $1 billion-2 billion. But Mr Bush promised this too, so it was included in his costings. Mr Trump would cap the tax-deductibility of debt interest. But Mr Bush would abolish it altogether, saving more. The only part of Mr Trump’s plan which is clearly cheaper than Mr Bush’s pertains to the overseas profits of American corporations. Unlike Mr Bush, Mr Trump would keep taxing these earnings (though companies will no longer be able to defer paying until the money is brought back, ending the incentive to stash cash overseas).

Mr Trump is supposed to be a new kind of politician; a straight-talker who, freed from the usual constraints of politics by his billions, tells it like it is. But promising to fund tax cuts by closing unspecified loopholes is an old political wheeze. Mr Trump says the country’s “top” economists helped to develop his plan; alas, for now they remain anonymous. Any contributor would be wise to stay in the background. Mr Trump’s plan is twaddle.

http://www.economist.com/blogs/democracyinamerica/2015/09/trumponomics

So did The Economist suddenly turn liberal now that they've criticized Trump's plan also?


----------



## Wavels (Sep 29, 2015)

Trump's claim that his plan is revenue neutral is contingent upon his proposed tax reductions dramatically growing the economy.
*Only* if the economy improves substantially, will his plan be revenue neutral.
......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
Trump, of course, has indicated that the plan would be revenue neutral. But is it? The numbers don’t add up. That’s because Trump is banking not on revenue offsets but something bigger, telling CBS Sixty Minutes, “We’re going to grow the economy so fast. If the economy grows the way it should, then we’ll be able to pay for it.”
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyphillipserb/2015/09/28/trumps-tax-plan-promises-no-income-taxes-for-75-million-americans-cuts-for-corporate-america/
.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
Unlikely, but stranger things have happened...
IMO, it is better than the sluggish and disappointing current state of the moribund US economy.


----------



## Wavels (Sep 29, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> The Associated Press is far left media? You really are disconnected with reality. No one needs more proof to prove that is a true statement beyond what you just said. The AP is the oldest news gathering organization in the United States.


Well, the NY Times is five years younger than the AP...?
Does any consumer of news believe that the NYT is even remotely objective in it's reporting?
The AP has tilted leftward over the past thirty years or so...
The Economist is far more objective, IMHO.


----------



## Wavels (Sep 29, 2015)

Well, back to the OP's topic...it appears that Hillary believes that she has Bernie beat...
....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
"But the fact now that I have so many of my Democratic colleagues, present and former, in the House and the Senate, out in state Houses who are lined up to say, you know, 'This is the person we want to see as president,' is very gratifying," she said. "Because they look at what they think I can do for them."

She didn't mention Sanders' name, but she didn't have to.

The Vermont senator has found himself in the unusual situation of attracting support from more than one out three Democrats nationally, but *zero out of more than 250 Democratic* members of Congress and governors.
...

And she has locked down support from many of the Democrats who know Sanders best, including former former Vermont Gov. Howard Dean and current Gov. Peter Shumlin.

History suggests that endorsements are the best predictor of electoral success in a primary.

Above excerpted from:
http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/2016-election/hillary-clintons-not-so-subtle-message-bernie-sanders-n435236


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Hey @schuylaar whos ball hairs you gotta twist over at the sanders campaign to get them to mail me a damn bumper sticker! I paid for one the day after the bernie bday bash on his site and gave and extra 10 bucks. Next day got an email offering a free one so I took em up on that and have yet to recieve either sticker! I know bureaucrats operate at a different pace but damn...


it took quite a while for me to get mine..like 8 weeks..but i did get it..when you get it..the feeling..


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Well, back to the OP's topic...it appears that Hillary believes that she has Bernie beat...
> ....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> "But the fact now that I have so many of my Democratic colleagues, present and former, in the House and the Senate, out in state Houses who are lined up to say, you know, 'This is the person we want to see as president,' is very gratifying," she said. "Because they look at what they think I can do for them."
> 
> ...


pretty bold statement from someone who's trailing bernie now in new hampshire.

we're still more than a year out..i don't know anyone who's come forward (house, congress) and officially pledged their support for her..do you? except claire mc caskill and debbie wasserman-shultz and they are both cronies so i could care less..means nothing.

besides you're talking about 250 votes?..those votes are NOT representative of their constituency. Nor does constituency vote their representative.

it's the one out of three that will get him elected.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 29, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> What I don't like is singles making less than $25,000/yr. and couples making less than $50,000/yr. won't pay taxes under his plan. That's bullshit. They're the ones receiving benefits and should pay their way just like anyone else.
> 
> His reduction in the capital gains tax is reasonable as is the proposal to get rid of the estate and death taxes.


What's the point of pretending to know anything about economics when everything you post shows you don't? 

You subscribe to supply-side economics - that is, reduce taxes on the rich (the "job creators") to ensure there are as few restrictions as possible to innovate and hire workers. The problem is our economy shows what creates jobs is _*demand *_- people want something, so they buy something, that in turn adds money to the business to hire more workers, decreasing unemployment. In one scenario - supply-side economics, growth is dependent upon people putting money back into the system. In the other - _demand_-side economics, growth is dependent upon people needing goods/services. So it's pretty simple.. to foster growth, would you rather depend on someone buying back into the system with their own money or the ever-present natural outcome of a consumer economy wherein people need things, and those that produce the things people need are fairly compensated according to the free market? 

The choice is obvious..


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 30, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What's the point of pretending to know anything about economics when everything you post shows you don't?
> 
> You subscribe to supply-side economics - that is, reduce taxes on the rich (the "job creators") to ensure there are as few restrictions as possible to innovate and hire workers.


Who's full of bullshit?

*Supply*-*side economics* emphasizes *economic* growth achieved by tax and fiscal policy that creates incentives to produce goods and services.

There's no need to produce if the demand is not there, Padabanker. No business is willing to get stuck with a lot of inventory. That's just stupid. You need to start and run a business before talking out your ass and experience first hand the tremendous burden businesses have to bear because of Federal anti-business laws and rules.

Having said that it's my understanding of one of Trump's proposals is to bring American jobs back to America by providing certain incentives to make that attractive. When it's cheaper to manufacturer goods in China (lower labor costs, lower corporate tax structure) as opposed to in America, where in the hell do you think the smart businessman is gonna go? That's right....to China, Mexico, etc.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 30, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Who's full of bullshit?
> 
> *Supply*-*side economics* emphasizes *economic* growth achieved by tax and fiscal policy that creates incentives to produce goods and services.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately most of these jobs that Trump wants to bring back from China, China has either lost to Vietnam and Bangledesh or they have been lost due to modernization.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 30, 2015)

Sanders just reached the million donor mile marker faster than any other candidate.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 30, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Who's full of bullshit?
> 
> *Supply*-*side economics* emphasizes *economic* growth achieved by tax and fiscal policy that creates incentives to produce goods and services.
> 
> ...


I wish there were a way to test this in some kind of real-world type experiment... 

Oh, wait...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 30, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> There's no need to produce if the demand is not there


Did you just agree with demand-side economics?


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## ttystikk (Sep 30, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Did you just agree with demand-side economics?


I agree with it.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 30, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


>


To be fair, the Saudis ARE currently fighting our proxy war for us in Yemen- and footing much of the bill. They're also on board with low oil prices to hem Putin in a bit, even thigh it's costing them hundreds of billions to do so.

It's a complicated relationship.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 30, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> To be fair, the Saudis ARE currently fighting our proxy war for us in Yemen- and footing much of the bill. They're also on board with low oil prices to hem Putin in a bit, even thigh it's costing them hundreds of billions to do so.
> 
> It's a complicated relationship.


I like the message though, and I know about Yemen. It's far more beneficial to the Saudis though, and we weren't necessarily against the Houthi regime and we were working with Ali Saleh who sided with the Houthis. 

Also I like it since it's a jab at all the Republitards who want combat troops on the ground like Donald Chump.


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 1, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Sanders just reached the million donor mile marker faster than any other candidate.


Except Rawn Pawl obviously, money bombs galore. 

"A revolution is coming in 2012"..."A revolution is coming in 2016"...then?

Kanye fucking West.


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 1, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Except Rawn Pawl obviously, money bombs galore.
> 
> "A revolution is coming in 2012"..."A revolution is coming in 2016"...then?
> 
> Kanye fucking West.


Kanye 2020 watch out. Lulz.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 1, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Sanders just reached the million donor mile marker faster than any other candidate.


So?

Burnedout raised $24 million, paltry to Dr. Carson's $31 million. Kicker is what the "burn rate" for the third quarter for these guys — the rate of spending versus revenue, a key metric monitored by operatives to assess the health of campaigns. Mailers and staff time don't come cheap.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 1, 2015)

....and now for the sucker bets. 



pnwmystery said:


> Kanye 2020 watch out. Lulz.


What's the criteria for such scum to get your vote - that the candidate must be a meglomaniac, shallow and corrupt?

He's a big mouth arrogant piece of shit with nothing to offer but bullshit.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 1, 2015)

..from the people, by the people, for the people!

you are now witnessing another historic moment in time..the death of cronyism!!! 
*Bernie Sanders Raises $26 Million In 3rd Quarter, Nearly As Much As Clinton*

http://www.npr.org/sections/itsallpolitics/2015/10/01/444951689/bernie-sanders-raises-26-million-in-third-quarter-nearly-as-much-as-clinton


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 1, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Who's full of bullshit?
> 
> *Supply*-*side economics* emphasizes *economic* growth achieved by tax and fiscal policy that creates incentives to produce goods and services.
> 
> ...


let them go! they pay about..hmmmmm..-45% in taxes?


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 1, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> ..from the people, by the people, for the people!
> 
> you are now witnessing another historic moment in time..the death of cronyism!!!
> *Bernie Sanders Raises $26 Million In 3rd Quarter, Nearly As Much As Clinton*
> ...


Fucking waste of 26 mill on a future failed candidacy...

Wouldn't it be more productive to just give it away directly to the poor?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 1, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> let them go! they pay about..hmmmmm..-45% in taxes?


----------



## Wavels (Oct 1, 2015)

Food for thought...hmmmm?
......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
*Bernie Sanders is getting screwed: This is why the networks are ignoring him for Donald Trump*

http://www.salon.com/2015/10/01/the_networks_are_doing_the_democrats_dirty_pundits_punish_hillary_bernie_gets_ignored_partner/


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 1, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> ....and now for the sucker bets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) It was a joke, hence the 'lulz,' duh.
2) Sounds like you're talking about Trump there.


----------



## Wavels (Oct 1, 2015)

Well, I have to admit that I am disappointed that Uncle Joey Biden will not participate in the initial Dem debate...I was looking forward to his unique presence!
http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/01/politics/biden-clinton-2016-democratic-debate/index.html

Meanwhile, AlGore has said that he will not say no to running...I would love to see him in some future debates...
http://fusion.net/video/207008/jorge-ramos-al-gore-interview/

And Michael Bloomberg may yet announce as an independent?
http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/michael-bloomberg-presidential-run-2016/2015/09/26/id/693497/

And do not rule out Jerry Brown...yet.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 1, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Food for thought...hmmmm?
> ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> *Bernie Sanders is getting screwed: This is why the networks are ignoring him for Donald Trump*
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2015/10/01/the_networks_are_doing_the_democrats_dirty_pundits_punish_hillary_bernie_gets_ignored_partner/


Sanders is a rather boring non-traditional candidate. He’s a grumpy old Jewish guy from Brooklyn who looks and acts more like a high school civics teacher than a presidential candidate. He’s not polished and hardly charismatic or telegenic, two qualities the media loves. Sanders is simply not a colorful and larger-than-life character like Trump is.


----------



## Wavels (Oct 1, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Sanders is a rather boring non-traditional candidate. He’s a grumpy old Jewish guy from Brooklyn who looks and acts more like a high school civics teacher than a presidential candidate. He’s not polished and hardly charismatic or telegenic, two qualities the media loves. Sanders is simply not a colorful and larger-than-life character like Trump is.



Well, not that it should matter, but it seems like Bernie has really awfully bad breath as well!!! 
Hahahaha...ewwwww!


----------



## Not GOP (Oct 1, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Well, not that it should matter, but it seems like Bernie has really awfully bad breath as well!!!
> Hahahaha...ewwwww!


Bernie has been dead for years. Of course his breathe smells bad. Yours would too


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 2, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Food for thought...hmmmm?
> ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> *Bernie Sanders is getting screwed: This is why the networks are ignoring him for Donald Trump*
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2015/10/01/the_networks_are_doing_the_democrats_dirty_pundits_punish_hillary_bernie_gets_ignored_partner/


The networks are ignoring him because he's irrelevant, despite what the loud talking heads here say.

Have you not noticed 90% of the Bernie fanaticism is by maybe MAX 4 members?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 2, 2015)

Sanders has the best platform of any presidential candidate which is why he's received the biggest crowds and raised more money from more individual donors in American presidential history. He's ahead of Obama on multiple metrics during the same point in 07. We'll have to wait and see the final count of money raised, and I still think Clinton will win the Dem nomination through pure name recognition and establishment support, but there's no denying the impact Sanders' campaign is making, and those that are criticizing it focus solely on superficial and shallow remarks. "He's a socialist!" "He's too old and has messy hair!"... Wtf is this, TMZ? Notice no valid criticisms ever touch on his policy because his policy is bulletproof, and those that are blinded by ideology are too naive to see it.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 2, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sanders has the best platform of any presidential candidate which is why he's received the biggest crowds and raised more money from more individual donors in American presidential history.


Hitler also received the biggest crowds......

One must consider the character and mindset of his lemmings, his psyco-phants. I mean, "a thousand flies on a pile of shit can't be wrong."


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 2, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Hitler also received the biggest crowds......
> 
> One must consider the character and mindset of his lemmings, his psyco-phants. I mean, "a thousand flies on a pile of shit can't be wrong."


I am pretty sure that you should be posting in the special needs section.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 2, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Sanders is a rather boring non-traditional candidate. He’s a grumpy old Jewish guy from Brooklyn who looks and acts more like a high school civics teacher than a presidential candidate. He’s not polished and hardly charismatic or telegenic, two qualities the media loves. Sanders is simply not a colorful and larger-than-life character like Trump is.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 2, 2015)

http://robertreich.org/post/130312224165
*Why the Washington Post’s Attack on Bernie Sanders is Bunk*


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 2, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Hitler also received the biggest crowds......
> 
> One must consider the character and mindset of his lemmings, his psyco-phants. I mean, "a thousand flies on a pile of shit can't be wrong."


And if Donald Trump was receiving the kind of support Sanders is, you'd be screaming "See!!! America loves him!!!"

The fact is, the majority of Americans support his positions. Regular people are tired of seeing the rich get tax breaks when their neighbors can't afford necessities. The economic benefits don't "trickle down" like they promised they would in the 80's, when dumbasses like you were growing up enjoying the economic benefits of the Bretton Woods system without ever even knowing why. People like me are here now, and I hate to break it to ya, but your old, antiquated ideas are on their way out. Welcome to modern America, where the gay's are treated with equal respect and economic policies focus on the _actual_ job creators; the middle class. 

Ensure™ will be served midway through the flight.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 2, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The fact is, the majority of Americans support his positions.


A thousand flies on a pile of shit can't be wrong.

A thousand flies also supported Obama and look where this country is now.

Gays are treated with respect? Perhaps by the liberal mass media who only want a story or in communities like Castroville San Francisco. Not where I live.

Your neo Nazi gays need to keep their aberrant behavior to themselves. They are a fringe minority using the law to force their sick agenda down the throats of the American people.

fool......


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 2, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> A thousand flies on a pile of shit can't be wrong.
> 
> A thousand flies also supported Obama and look where this country is now.
> 
> ...


a fool and his money are..well..ya know

*The Internal Polls That Made Mitt Romney Think He'd Win*

http://www.newrepublic.com/blog/plank/110597/exclusive-the-polls-made-mitt-romney-think-
hed-win


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 2, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> A thousand flies on a pile of shit can't be wrong.
> 
> A thousand flies also supported Obama and look where this country is now.
> 
> ...


but black community is only 13% of the constituency..so where's all the support coming from?

could it be the white community that seeks change?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 2, 2015)

You'd drool if you knew how well Aunt Benita and I eat, and the quality of food we cook much of it using homegrown, fruits, nuts and veggies. Made a big pot of chili recently for instance, yummy! Added home grown hatch chiles, tomatoes, onion, garlic....nothing like garden fresh veggies. Tell ya what, since there's so much noise here, I'll republish my basic recipe for chili. It's quite rich, and expensive.  You'd do well to print this out. 

*Chili con carne Tweaks*

Here's my tweaks, volume of ingredients is based on about 3 - 5 lbs. of ground or hand cut beef. You can use 50/50 pork/beef too, or add wild game like deer or blackjack antelope. The choice of the pot size, amount of diced tomatoes or tomato sauce, amount of onion, veggies (celery, bell pepper), etc. is standard fare.

These tweaks will make your chili con carne quite complex. It's just a matter of shopping for the ingredients if you don't already have them. 

1. Salt - Substitute Cavender's Greek Seasoning and powdered beef and/or tomato bullion for ALL salt. Use more bullion (Knorr's brand) than Cavender's, about 3 tablespoons total, to taste.

2. Pepper - Use freshly coarse ground BLACK pepper instead of powdered canned pepper to taste. (A practice you should do for all your cooking or salads anyway IMO.) 

3. Use comino (whole SEED), not powdered cumin...alot of it, like 2 TBSP.

4. Peppers - Use dried pasilla, ancho, cascabel and New Mexico, mostly ancho which is what chili powder is made from and where you get the red color. I'm heavy on the New Mexico and ancho peppers. All of those should be available in your store. Look for dried peppers that are rather fresh regarding oil content, not dried and brittle which suggests they are old. Kick it up a notch with japanese or jalapeno chilis according to taste, not required as it will already have a bite to it. Depends on how much afterburn you want.

5. I use a colander to drain off most of the fat from the browned meat, about 30 seconds sitting in the colander. This will save you time trying to skim off the fat from the final brew, plus it's alot more efficient and healthier. 

6. Saute chopped onion, celery, bell pepper in butter or olive oil to add to your browned/drained meat. Saute until the chopped onions just become transparent but are still crisp. 

For ease of preparation in preparing the seasonings, I use a blender, an Oster brand. Make your seasoning broth:

1. 1-2 pints water and can of diced tomatoes (or homegrown).

2. About 5 or 6 of the dried peppers (beats chili powder hands down), stem removed and seeds shaken out.

3. About 8 cloves of garlic, skinned and stem end cut out.

4. "Popular" brand Mexican chocolate, bar type. This will add a touch of sweetness, richness, and cinnamon flavor, all in a "background" very suttle kinda way.

5. Two tablespoons of dried oregano.

6. 1/2 cup of Worcestershire sauce.

Blend on high until creamy, add enough (or all) to season the entire batch to taste. Should be red and pungent.

7. I use canned beans - black (rinse), red kidney, and/or pintos. Dried are too unpredictable regarding when done and too time consuming for me. 

8. After simmering for a while, thicken up the pot with a 50/50 mix of Masa Harina and white flour made into a thick slurry with a bit of cold water stirred in. Stir pot as you add slowly until you get your desired consistency. Simmer another 10 minutes and serve.

enjoy.........

Uncle Ben


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 2, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> You'd drool if you knew how well Aunt Benita and I eat, and the quality of food we cook much of it using homegrown, fruits, nuts and veggies. Made a big pot of chili recently for instance, yummy! Added home grown hatch chiles, tomatoes, onion, garlic....nothing like garden fresh veggies. Tell ya what, since there's so much noise here, I'll republish my basic recipe for chili. It's quite rich, and expensive.  You'd do well to print this out.
> 
> *Chili con carne Tweaks*
> 
> ...


distraction


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 2, 2015)

BTW, the other night I served up a bowl of my chili topped with grated Mex. cheese, avocado slices, chopped cilantro as a garnish and a half of a super ripe, rich homegrown key limes to drizzle over the avocado slices.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 2, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> distraction.


As see you don't appreciate the finer things of life, only trash. 

pearls before swine......


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 2, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> As see you don't appreciate the finer things of life, only trash.
> 
> pearls before swine......


distraction.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 2, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> BTW, the other night I served up a bowl of my chili topped with grated Mex. cheese, avocado slices, chopped cilantro as a garnish and a half of a super ripe, rich homegrown key limes to drizzle over the avocado slices.
> View attachment 3512453


distraction.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 2, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> A thousand flies on a pile of shit can't be wrong.
> 
> A thousand flies also supported Obama and look where this country is now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 2, 2015)

now that's rich....


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 2, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>



you would think @Uncle Ben would just slither away like the rest..a chili recipe!


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 2, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> http://robertreich.org/post/130312224165
> *Why the Washington Post’s Attack on Bernie Sanders is Bunk*


Reading Robert Reich is always uplifting in the morning, thanks for this!


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 2, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Reading Robert Reich is always uplifting in the morning, thanks for this!


you can tell by @Uncle Ben fervor..the gop tom-toms are beating heavy..change is coming.

*Tips for handling transitions*

Set up a predictable family routine. This is likely to help with daily transitions. Children come to expect and accept change better when they know it’s coming.
Explain what’s happening to your child before you make a start on the day, or set out of the house. Knowing what to expect ahead of time will help stop children – especially older children – from having unrealistic expectations.
Choose your timing. If you can, stop one thing and start another during a natural break in your child’s activity. Being sensitive to where children are at and what they’re doing can make transition easier for you both.
Try to avoid abrupt changes in activity. Give your child some warning about any change of activity coming up. For example, ‘Derek, you have five more minutes to play. Then it will be time to go home’.
Avoid implying that a transition is something a child can choose if it isn’t. For example, when you say, ‘Orla, would you like to pack up those toys now?’ you suggest a choice. Instead, you could say, ‘Orla, you can start packing up those toys now’.
See whether you can make transitions fun. For example, ‘Can you march like a soldier to the car?’ or ‘How about we play Eye Spy on the trip home?’
Ease transitions by allowing your child to take something along. For example, ‘Evie, we have to go the car in a minute. You can take one toy with you. Which one will it be?’
Point out any good things your child can look forward to following the transition. For example, ‘If we leave now, we’ll have time to pick up a DVD to watch tonight’.
If your child finds transitions particularly challenging, consider building more time into each activity. This is to allow for the extra time your child needs to adjust.
Praise your child for handling transitions well. Emphasise how good it is when you both work together as a team.
Start with something easy, and then build up some steam. The first step is often the hardest. You can also build momentum by enthusiastically helping to get your child started. For example, ‘Let me help you get that bag packed, and then we can do your hair and teeth!’
*It’s OK if your child is disappointed about having to stop. That’s natural. Encourage your child to use words to express feelings of disappointment. But if your child plays up or throws a tantrum, be careful not to accidentally reward that behaviour by allowing more time in the activity. Be understanding, but also be clear and firm. Gently insist that your child does what you ask.*


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 2, 2015)

We've had forty years of increasingly greedy and selfish economic policy- and yet we still have zillions of disenfranchised defenders of this trainwreck?

You can't use logic to persuade the irrational.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 2, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Gee, I'm convinced. Time for breakfast!


Since you mentioned it, I literally just finished a taquito called "Especial" - flour tortilla, frijoles, potato, egg, cheese, sausage, jalapeno chunks.....DAMN good. New Mexico salsa is to die for. 


Gawd..... I love Texas!  Time to climb aboard a Deere and get to work.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 2, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> We've had forty years of increasingly greedy and selfish economic policy- and yet we still have zillions of disenfranchised defenders of this trainwreck?
> 
> You can't use logic to persuade the irrational.



Very few recipes include the amount of water and toliet paper required to really finish the meal.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 3, 2015)

8:20 pm October 2, 2015
shaaronie wrote:
Bernie has the best support because he is the best Candidate! *Black Baltimore for Bernie!*


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 3, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> A thousand flies on a pile of shit can't be wrong.
> 
> A thousand flies also supported Obama and look where this country is now.


maggots can and do live on live human bodies..i'll spare @rollitup (potroast) the meme


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Oct 7, 2015)

One of his puppets want to answer for him?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 12, 2015)

since there was concern by the righties:

* Keith Ellison hands Bernie Sanders his second congressional endorsement*

http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/keith-ellison-hands-bernie-sanders-his-second-congressional-endorsment


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 13, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Since you mentioned it, I literally just finished a taquito called "Especial" - flour tortilla, frijoles, potato, egg, cheese, sausage, jalapeno chunks.....DAMN good. New Mexico salsa is to die for. View attachment 3512496
> 
> 
> Gawd..... I love Texas!  Time to climb aboard a Deere and get to work.


That's called a breakfast burrito dude, not exactly groundbreaking.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 13, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> That's called a breakfast burrito dude, not exactly groundbreaking.


Do you even merica?


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 13, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Do you even merica?


^^ Micro-Penis ^^


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 13, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> That's called a breakfast burrito dude, not exactly groundbreaking.


This is Texas and we call them taquitos (little taco) or tacos. After lunch, we eat burritos which are really about the same thing. 

Taquerias, _dude_:

https://foursquare.com/top-places/austin/best-places-flautas

Harr, you need to stick with Ireland when it comes to politics and mexican food.

And while you're nit picking, continuing to stick your nose into America's business, food, and such..... did I miss-spell anything?

Chill on a Guiness and STFU for once.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 13, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> 8:20 pm October 2, 2015
> shaaronie wrote:
> Bernie has the best support because he is the best Candidate! *Black Baltimore for Bernie!*


"Believe In Love" is right LOL. 

Guess he's referencing his sexual harrassment scandal of 2011.


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> We've had forty years of increasingly greedy and selfish economic policy- and yet we still have zillions of disenfranchised defenders of this trainwreck?
> 
> You can't use logic to persuade the irrational.



A system based in coercion will always have coercion as part of the result, since the means is not separable from the ends.

Asking government to solve a problem when they are part of the causation....irrational.


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 13, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> This is Texas and we call them taquitos (little taco) or tacos. After lunch, we eat burritos which are really about the same thing.
> 
> Taquerias, _dude_:
> 
> ...


TexMex does not equal Mexican food. Flour tortillas psh. Lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 13, 2015)

be watching the debate on my laptop while I trim tonight.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 14, 2015)

BORING...........and no one mentioned the most important issue facing the world, ISIS. Dumbasses followed the party line bashing billionaires and saying climate change was their main concern. Dumb.........

Sanders is against big business but is very much for big government.

*C*rack *N*ews *N*etwork was easy on their own kind, as expected. 

FAIL


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 24, 2015)

*Democratic Race Heats Up As Bernie Sanders Gains 10 Points On Hillary Clinton*

*http://www.politicususa.com/2015/11/22/democratic-race-heats-bernie-sanders-gains-10-points-hillary-clinton.html*

*Why yes..yes he did..anyone care to discuss?*


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 24, 2015)

The truth about Sanders, (Obama, Billary, etc.)......








Uhhhhhhh, it's not only greed but legalized thievery.

UB


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 24, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> The truth about Sanders, (Obama, Billary, etc.)......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it only counts when we all pay the same proportionate amount..changing the goal posts just because you don't like the game?

Sorry snowflake no matter what they say we all bleed American red.

You just aren't that special.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 24, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> BORING...........and no one mentioned the most important issue facing the world, ISIS. Dumbasses followed the party line bashing billionaires and saying climate change was their main concern. Dumb.........
> 
> Sanders is against big business but is very much for big government.
> 
> ...


What was the GOP solution to ISIS?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 24, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> The truth about Sanders, (Obama, Billary, etc.)......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's greed when you take money you *didn't *earn;







"Money earned" = "Major sector productivity", that goes to the workers who produced it

The shift between productivity and wages that began in the 1970s has effectively stolen from what the workers earned and has shifted those profits over to the CEO/owner/executive

In other words, the top 1% has *stolen* the money that throughout periods of successful economic growth has gone to the workers that produced it, while a small, but reasonable portion went to the top. Today, all of those gains go to the top and a small, and very _disrespectful_ portion go to those that work for and create it. 

So in essence, you and your ilk take a firm stance _against_ the working man, even though most of you praise Trump for your misinformed belief that he's _for _the working man.. I even read one of your idiots opinions earlier about how he supports poor and working class people.. LMFAO!


What I particularly dwell on though, is that democratic policies favor the poor while republican policies demonize them. Most red voters are poor (who would have thought..), so the votes they all make based upon propaganda and lies - guess what?! - Primarily hurt... THEM!

OOOOOOOh the irony!

It's almost too delicious to want to fix!


Keep voting against y our own interests, fuck-O's! I love a good laugh!


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 24, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It's greed when you take money you *didn't *earn;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They continue to steal by shifting the burden to us..see McD HR solution of 2 full time jobs + safety nets as acceptable way of income..acceptable only to themselves though..wonder why?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Nov 24, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> it only counts when we all pay the same proportionate amount..changing the goal posts just because you don't like the game?
> 
> Sorry snowflake no matter what they say we all bleed American red.
> 
> You just aren't that special.


So, you're a fan of the flat tax. The only "proportionate" plan out there. I pay 12%, he pays 12%, you pay...well, at least the rest of us pay 12%.

I didn't know you were capable of that level of common sense. No offense, but you are a liberal, after all.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 24, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> What was the GOP solution to ISIS?


I'm not going to spoon feed you "snowFLAKE", I do too much of that with every new crop of noobs regarding such stupid practices as fan leaf defoliation, flushing, etc. If you ever ventured out of this cesspool you might learn what growing pot is all about. Guess you like the stink too much here, eh?

Watch The Five. The conservatives have articulated very well what they and the Republican candidates would do, especially Eric Bolling. The GOP would start with cutting off supply routes, bombing their source of income, the oil fields, etc. We are already bombing oil tankers on the move. What strategy does Obama have? To go against his military advisors', getting rid of them and let ISIS take over the world like he's done? Obama said "ISIS is the "JV" (junior varsity) team", Al Queda is "decimated".

Now he's being accused of cooking the Pentagon intel thinking the lies will make him look better, posing that the terrorist threat is no big deal. Guy's a fuckin' loony, a con man.

nuff said, do some homework.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 24, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> So, you're a fan of the flat tax. The only "proportionate" plan out there. I pay 12%, he pays 12%, you pay...well, at least the rest of us pay 12%.
> 
> I didn't know you were capable of that level of common sense. No offense, but you are a liberal, after all.


I didn't say 'flat tax'..the onus is on 'pay' when you shirk your responsibility to those who work for you; you are double-dipping.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Nov 24, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> I didn't say 'flat tax'..the onus is on 'pay'


You didn't need to, the flat tax is the ONLY proportionate plan. Did you mean "fair" instead of proportionate? Cause we got one of those too.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 24, 2015)

The "victim", the have-not, cries out again.....



Padawanbater2 said:


> It's greed when you take money you *didn't *earn;





As a professional I spent 27 years working my ass off (as have all who became successes) and left with a pension and money in the bank. That's MY money as is the social security and medicare contributions I was forced to cough up under the threat of duress. Worked odd jobs as a teen too one as a busboy for a fancy restaurant making .60/hr., 6 days a week, split shift (lunch and dinner times), 60 hours/wk. Are you man enough for something like that?

What money did you ever earn? You piss off your life on RIU doing nothing more than typing fantasy bullshit....


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 24, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> You didn't need to, the flat tax is the ONLY proportionate plan. Did you mean "fair" instead of proportionate? Cause we got one of those too.


Proportionate keeping in mind it takes $30k for the most basic of human needs..food shelter clothing..therefore, not taxable.

The more earnings the more tax you pay thereafter.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 24, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> You didn't need to, the flat tax is the ONLY proportionate plan. Did you mean "fair" instead of proportionate? Cause we got one of those too.


Right now we have the AMT, which blows.

The 10% bracket is $0-9225..10% on the lowest of low income earners trying to eat shelter cloth oneself..10% is sobering it might as well be 1000%.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 24, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Proportionate keeping in mind it takes $30k for the most basic of human needs..food shelter clothing..therefore, not taxable.
> 
> The more earnings the more tax you pay thereafter.


That's an entitlement mentality. In spite of it being so easy to suck on the govt. teat, taking care of basic human needs including health care IS YOUR RESPONSIBILITY.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 24, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> You piss off your life on RIU doing nothing more than typing fantasy bullshit....


I do this shit with two economic hands tied behind my fuckin' back, old man

Step your game up.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 24, 2015)

Let this sink in:

http://rollitup.org/t/an-american-thanksgiving.890914/#post-12093897


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 24, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I do this shit with two economic hands tied behind my fuckin' back, old man


Ohhhhhh, you poor little thing. 

Quit being a victim you whiney little wimp.....


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 24, 2015)

We've had 40 years of right wing policies. Mr Obama was demonized by the right for saving our country from another Great Depression- brought on by exactly the same right wing driven selfish stupidity that brought on the first one.

I'm voting for Bernie because the only way for this country to go further to the right is to start taking lessons from Israel.

I forgot- we are.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 24, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Ohhhhhh, you poor little thing.
> 
> Quit being a victim you whiney little wimp.....


_You're_ playing the role of the victim in this equation. Are you too stupid to realize that?

"Quit taxing me!" "My taxes are too high!" "I can't afford to pay anybody what they're worth, I'll lose my business, whaaahahaahaha!"

Shut the fuck up you monumental crybaby. Pay your own fuckin' way, why are you leeching off the government and not paying your fair share in taxes you low-life? 

Why don't you stop crying like a little bitch to daddy government to lower your corporate and income tax rate?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 24, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I do this shit with two economic hands tied behind my fuckin' back, old man
> 
> Step your game up.


+rep


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Nov 24, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Proportionate keeping in mind it takes $30k for the most basic of human needs..food shelter clothing..therefore, not taxable.
> 
> The more earnings the more tax you pay thereafter.


I'm with you 100% as are most of the proponents of the flat tax. Of the plans I've seen, they all have zero taxes on the first 24-28k of income.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 24, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> _You're_ playing the role of the victim in this equation, dipshit. Are you too stupid to realize that?
> 
> "Quit taxing me!" "My taxes are too high!" "I can't afford to pay anybody what they're worth, I'll lose my business, whaaahahaahaha!"
> 
> ...


Or my favorite excuse, 'why should I have to pay? Just because I reap the benefits of endless projects funded and maintained through taxation doesn't mean I should have to pay!'

SMH.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Nov 24, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Or my favorite excuse, 'why should I have to pay? Just because I reap the benefits of endless projects funded and maintained through taxation doesn't mean I should have to pay!'
> 
> SMH.


Except for the pesky fact their past personal and business tax payments funded those projects in the first place, giving them the right to use them now and in the future. Except now you want to use their perfectly legitimate use of that infrastructure that they made possible, as some bullshit argument that they owe more. 

They really did build that, the business and everything around it.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 24, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Except for the pesky fact their past personal and business tax payments funded those projects in the first place, giving them the right to use them now and in the future. Except now you want to use their perfectly legitimate use of that infrastructure that they made possible, as some bullshit argument that they owe more.
> 
> They really did build that, the business and everything around it.


Your infrastructure..?

You didn't build that..we did..there still is no 'I' in 'we'.

Hey Girl, let's remind them!


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Nov 24, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Your infrastructure..?
> 
> You didn't build that..we did..there still is no 'I' in 'we'.


We is nothing but a bunch of I's. Who do you think paid the majority of taxes that built those roads and bridges? 

I'm part of the we who paid for that infrastructure and its upkeep. Are you saying that I shouldn't be able to utilize the very infrastructure that I paid for? Just because other taxpayers don't utilize it?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 24, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> We is nothing but a bunch of I's. Who do you think paid the majority of taxes that built those roads and bridges?
> 
> I'm part of the we who paid for that infrastructure and its upkeep. Are you saying that I shouldn't be able to utilize the very infrastructure that I paid for? Just because other taxpayers don't utilize it?


How much wealth is enough?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 24, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> How much wealth is enough?


Oh come on now- you know this isn't about figures on a balance sheet anymore, it's about POWER- and exactly who gets to wield it in our country going forward. I'm through with the self appointed hegemony of the bloated tax cheats, it's time no one pays a lower tax rate than an hourly wage worker. NO ONE!


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Nov 24, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> How much wealth is enough?


Enough wealth? Do you really think the majority of small businesses have wealthy owners? Considering how many go belly up, it's not a large percentage. For most, even a modest increase in their operating costs (labor in particular) is a nail in their coffin.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 24, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Enough wealth? Do you really think the majority of small businesses have wealthy owners? Considering how many go belly up, it's not a large percentage. For most, even a modest increase in their operating costs (labor in particular) is a nail in their coffin.


They are not you mr. small business owner.. You are not them..you keep confusing the two..and they want it that way..you are a little fish this is not about you..

Stop being naive and give Bernie your vote.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 24, 2015)

I suspect Bernie Mania, will cease in May, when he concedes to Hillary.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Nov 24, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> They are not you mr. small business owner.. You are not them..you keep confusing the two..and they want it that way..you are a little fish this is not about you..
> 
> Stop being naive and give Bernie your vote.


 The day he becomes the most Conservative candidate and calls for a return to a strict adherence to the Constitution, a return of power to the states and a gradual, yet aggressive elimination of all the Federal social safety net boondoggles, he's my guy. 

On the other hand, he is just as good for my agenda as Clinton, possibly better. If the Pubs throw up another establishment candidate and Bernie is the nominee, I pledge my vote.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 25, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> The day he becomes the most Conservative candidate and calls for a return to a strict adherence to the Constitution, a return of power to the states and a gradual, yet aggressive elimination of all the Federal social safety net boondoggles, he's my guy.
> 
> On the other hand, he is just as good for my agenda as Clinton, possibly better. If the Pubs throw up another establishment candidate and Bernie is the nominee, I pledge my vote.


Since no one on the right fits your narrow scope, we thank you in advance for your vote.

Sanders2016!

Some conservatives are defying expectation and backing the Vermont senator.

Read More:
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/11/the-lifelong-conservatives-who-love-bernie-sanders/417441/


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 25, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Since no one on the right fits your narrow scope, we thank you in advance for your vote.
> 
> Sanders2016!
> 
> ...


Who will you run to when he drops out of the race?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 25, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Who will you run to when he drops out of the race?


He would have to concede first, which is not gonna happen..he has a 'we the people' super pac which is stronger than any billionaire financing.

Bernie Sanders will be our next president.

See 'speak softly; carry a big stick'.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 25, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> He would have to concede first, which is not gonna happen..he has a 'we the people' super pac which is stronger than any billionaire financing.
> 
> Bernie Sanders will be our next president.
> 
> See 'speak softly; carry a big stick'.


Sorry but Bernie will not win lol. I will remind you when Hillary gets the nom.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 25, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Sorry but Bernie will not win lol. I will remind you when Hillary gets the nom.


Mitt Wins by Landslide!!!..GOP/media had it right except for one word..OBAMA

Wishing does not make it so..but it could


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 25, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Mitt Wins by Landslide!!!..GOP/media had it right except for one word..OBAMA


Bernie is not as charismatic as Obama but just as black though.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 25, 2015)

*Immigration Plan: 20 Reasons Why Senator Is More Pro-Immigrant Than Hillary*

http://www.latintimes.com/bernie-sander-immigration-plan-20-reasons-why-senator-more-pro-immigrant-hillary-355663#.VlW7ssbQJTU.mailto


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 25, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Bernie is not as charismatic as Obama but just as black though.


  Whoa, dude..just whoa..


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 25, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Whoa, dude..just whoa..


You obviously didn't catch the Black Lives Matter quip. Maybe I presented it poorly?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 25, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I'm with you 100% as are most of the proponents of the flat tax. Of the plans I've seen, they all have zero taxes on the first 24-28k of income.


I like Cruz's plan, all except for this - _Under the Simple Flat Tax, the current seven rates of personal income tax will collapse into a single low rate of 10 percent. For a family of four, the first $36,000 will be tax-free._

These families are the ones milking the gov. teat, aka my tax dollars. They should pay in too.

Anything would be better than the corrupt IRS dept. & system we have now.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 25, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Since no one on the right fits your narrow scope, we thank you in advance for your vote.
> 
> Sanders2016!
> 
> ...


Great article, thanks! I'm an Atlantic subscriber, not sure how I missed that one.

Some great points in the article; Teddy Roosevelt's policies as a republican policy platform template.

Republican party unrecognizable.

"Sixty-two percent of Republicans, for example, believe that large corporations wield too much influence on American politics, according to a _New York Times_/CBS News poll conducted in May." WOW. So why do they keep voting for the megacorps?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 25, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> He would have to concede first, which is not gonna happen..


Say what? Someone didn't watch the Dems debate or more than likely is incapable of processing what went down.  Bernie all but handed the nomination over to the con.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 25, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Whoa, dude..just whoa..


It's moments like these when I hear the classic song from the Wizard of Oz inching in my head; 'if I only HAD A BRAIN...'


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 25, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> You obviously didn't catch the Black Lives Matter quip. Maybe I presented it poorly?


You obviously see only what media wishes..BLM?..don't look to them for the barometer..look to a smiling, glasses biting Jesse Jackson in the audience of the last debate..while you were packing your bowl I watched crowd reaction to 'how many pairs of underpants do I have'?

It all about true party leaders not militant factions..


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 25, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> It's moments like these when I hear the classic song from the Wizard of Oz inching in my head; 'if I only HAD A BRAIN...'


I mean if you have nothing to come back with..


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 25, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Great article, thanks! I'm an Atlantic subscriber, not sure how I missed that one.
> 
> Some great points in the article; Teddy Roosevelt's policies as a republican policy platform template.
> 
> ...


Because they buy into the ideology of 'but it could'..Santa and you know who


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 25, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> I mean if you have nothing to come back with..


Still finishing that Atlantic article, brb... Excellent morning bathroom break reading, thumbs up!


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 25, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> I mean if you have nothing to come back with..


Hahahaaha! Children! Children settle down. I am just preparing you for defeat. Bernie is toast! Jump ship before you look like a fool.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 25, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Hahahaaha! Children! Children settle down. I am just preparing you for defeat. Bernie is toast! Jump ship before you look like a fool.


You have this exactly backwards; if we DON'T elect Bernie Sanders and a full slate of politicians who will work to help enact his policy platform, we will look like the fools we are to the REST of the planet.

You want to know why America isn't respected in the world today? Look at the morons we elect to represent us!


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 25, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> You have this exactly backwards; if we DON'T elect Bernie Sanders and a full slate of politicians who will work to help enact his policy platform, we will look like the fools we are to the REST of the planet.
> 
> You want to know why America isn't respected in the world today? Look at the morons we elect to represent us!


There was a brief moment when I thought Bernie had a chance to win. Bernie is just another politician. If forced to choose between politicians, Hillary, is the best. Bernie will play nice and concede to Hillary in exchange for a great position in her administration. Mark my words.


----------



## god1 (Nov 25, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> There was a brief moment when I thought Bernie had a chance to win. Bernie is just another politician. If forced to choose between politicians, Hillary, is the best. Bernie will play nice and concede to Hillary in exchange for a great position in her administration. Mark my words.



I'm convinced the Bern is just trying to increase his pay grade before he retires.


----------



## socalcoolmx (Nov 25, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> There was a brief moment when I thought Bernie had a chance to win. Bernie is just another politician. If forced to choose between politicians, Hillary, is the best. Bernie will play nice and concede to Hillary in exchange for a great position in her administration. Mark my words.


I will still vote for Bernie because he is correct in most of his assesments of fixing major issues that must be addressed at this time

1. Campain finance

2.Against all Trade deals made in past 20 or 30 years

3.Changing foreign policy away from spending excessive amounts our tax dollars on foriegn wars and other situations far away from our shores


Those issues are the most important to me personally. I would like to know who you are leaning towards and why, are they better on some issue important to you?
Just curious


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 25, 2015)

socalcoolmx said:


> I will still vote for Bernie because he is correct in most of his assesments of fixing major issues that must be addressed at this time
> 
> 1. Campain finance
> 
> ...


Then you will be happy to know that Hillary has a comfy spot,in her administration, for ole Bernie.To be honest, I do not have a dog in this fight. I will never vote for a Republican, EVER! The democratic party is all the same, Hillary is just the more popular and shrewd of the bunch. This will be more about electing the first female president than anything. Much like it was for our first black/white president.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 25, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Then you will be happy to know that Hillary has a comfy spot,in her administration, for ole Bernie.To be honest, I do not have a dog in this fight. I will never vote for a Republican, EVER! The democratic party is all the same, Hillary is just the more popular and shrewd of the bunch. This will be more about electing the first female president than anything. Much like it was for our first black/white president.


Actually, you are incorrect..

Hillary was a republican during the same time Sander marched on Washington with Dr King as well as fought against segregation practiced at his own northern college at uni of Chicago.

Hillary is a Neocon who is posing as a progressive only because of Sanders..nothing she speaks of is detailed = because she has nothing detailed, she's just talk the talk.

I would venture to say we'll have a male Jewish president before a female if you want to assign labels.

Name one thing do you not like about Sanders.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 25, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Actually, you are incorrect..
> 
> Hillary was a republican during the same time Sander marched on Washington with Dr King as well as fought against segregation practiced at his own northern college at uni of Chicago.
> 
> ...


His hair. If you're gonna go all Einstein with it, don't go halfway!


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 25, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> There was a brief moment when I thought Bernie had a chance to win. Bernie is just another politician. If forced to choose between politicians, Hillary, is the best. Bernie will play nice and concede to Hillary in exchange for a great position in her administration. Mark my words.


Are you on drugs?

What great position? WTF do you think he has now?..he's a Senator..some people believe they can effect change and actually do so..it doesn't happen as a bullshit cabinet position.

Past history is best indicator of future performance.

Check out their very different voting records..

Lastly, don't forget Hillary went to Wall St and told them to 'Stop it..just stop it'..as a NY senator..how did all that work out for her? For us? For the world?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 25, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> His hair. If you're gonna go all Einstein with it, don't go halfway!


I was really hoping someone would turn him on to some fade and a close razored goatee/burns.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 25, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> I was really hoping someone would turn him on to some fade and a close razored goatee/burns.


No way. Crazy hair is required head covering for wild eyed revolutionaries.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 25, 2015)

Anybody else see this picture. I thought the caption on this one was pretty priceless lol
https://instagram.com/p/-ecZPGGdBc/


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 25, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Would you say that the following is a true representation of Sanders' economic plan?
> 
> View attachment 3475386


I also agree. However, #5 is probably the most important as it would end men's suffrage in the porn industry.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 26, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> You have this exactly backwards; if we DON'T elect Bernie Sanders and a full slate of politicians who will work to help enact his policy platform, we will look like the fools we are to the REST of the planet.
> 
> You want to know why America isn't respected in the world today? Look at the morons we elect to represent us!


Libtards wouldn't know a moron if one bit you in the ass. Sander's policies would be a disaster and folks like Putin would tear him a new asshole.

America isn't respected because of the likes of Obama.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 26, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Libtards wouldn't know a moron if one bit you in the ass. Sander's policies would be a disaster and folks like Putin would tear him a new asshole.
> 
> America isn't respected because of the likes of Obama.


But it could..


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 26, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Libtards wouldn't know a moron if one bit you in the ass. Sander's policies would be a disaster and folks like Putin would tear him a new asshole.
> 
> America isn't respected because of the likes of Obama.


The policies of the last 40 years are the cause of our ongoing, never-ending economic trainwreck. The right wing solution? More of the same!

Insanity is doing the same thing and expecting a different result.

Therefore, the republican party is crazy.

The truth is of course much worse; folks like yourself refuse to do your own thinking so you're easily manipulated into being a shill for the corporate machine... a machine that will happily grind you and your progeny into dust for a dollar.

And then start another war for profit, using your children as cannon fodder while the children of those you voted to grant aristocracy reap the rewards. You call yourself old and wise. You got the old part right, but your vision of action vs consequences shows anything but 'wisdom'.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 26, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> The policies of the last 40 years are the cause of our ongoing, never-ending economic trainwreck. The right wing solution? More of the same!
> 
> Insanity is doing the same thing and expecting a different result.
> 
> ...


Recommend a college course, if you can get in, on Macro and Micro Economics.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 26, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Recommend a college course, if you can get in, on Macro and Micro Economics.


LMFAO! Are you SERIOUS?! Dude, I was the teacher's pet all through my concentration in econ, so why don't YOU tell ME where ANYTHING I've said contradicts settled economic theory, loudmouth?!

LET THE GAMES BEGIN!
BWAHAHAHA!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 26, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Recommend a college course, if you can get in, on Macro and Micro Economics.


Yes, in fact I can recommend several or you can take them online. There are even free options.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 26, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> LMFAO! Are you SERIOUS?! Dude, I was the teacher's pet all through my concentration in econ, so why don't YOU tell ME where ANYTHING I've said contradicts settled economic theory, loudmouth?!
> 
> LET THE GAMES BEGIN!
> BWAHAHAHA!


Well, since most colleges have swung far left in their teachings, I can only imagine. You can't tell me some quack like Sanders understands economics!


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Nov 26, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> The policies of the last 40 years are the cause of our ongoing, never-ending economic trainwreck. The right wing solution? More of the same!
> 
> Insanity is doing the same thing and expecting a different result.
> 
> ...


So much bullshit in this post, it's hard to pick a place to start.

Do your own thinking? Throughout history, there have been few groups of useful idiots as manipulatable as the modern day liberal. The hive mentality that allows for no dissension of opinion is only dwarfed by the condescension the drones laughably exhibit.

Feh, no point in continuing. If you halfwits actually had an original idea, it would rattle around in your heads with no fear of ever running into another. We'll just keep laughing at your unbelievable ignorance while you congratulate yourselves ENDLESSLY for your collective brilliance. I wouldn't trust any of you to operate a potatoe gun.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 26, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Well, since most colleges have swung far left in their teachings, I can only imagine. You can't tell me some quack like Sanders understands economics!


Nice- quick pivot to 'discredit' every institution of higher learning in the entire country! I have to ask, does that line ever actually work to make you look like anything but a babbling idiot in intelligent company?

Economics is mostly taught by republicans, because the business profs in most colleges ARE republicans, as it turns out. Not that you'd know, because you've already made it clear you've never stepped foot onto a college campus to find out!

In fact, economics is neutral. The republican party of this country has slid so far to the right of Teddy Roosevelt's brand that he'd very rightly call his party today a collection of corporate shills, jingoists and fascists.

Google will help with those definitions, by the way.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 26, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> So much bullshit in this post, it's hard to pick a place to start.
> 
> Do your own thinking? Throughout history, there have been few groups of useful idiots as manipulatable as the modern day liberal. The hive mentality that allows for no dissension of opinion is only dwarfed by the condescension the drones laughably exhibit.
> 
> Feh, no point in continuing. If you halfwits actually had an original idea, it would rattle around in your heads with no fear of ever running into another. We'll just keep laughing at your unbelievable ignorance while you congratulate yourselves ENDLESSLY for your collective brilliance. I wouldn't trust any of you to operate a potatoe gun.


Except that it's republican economic policies that have driven the American economy off the cliff. TWICE now, and thanks to blinders like yours, it's looking good for a third time's the charm threepeat, to begin the second moment a republican regains the White House. The first? Why, another war, of course!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 26, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Yes, in fact I can recommend several or you can take them online. There are even free options.


And I recommend you read this take on Sanders. http://rare.us/story/the-pilgrims-embraced-bernie-sanders-economic-plan-and-almost-died/


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Nov 26, 2015)

Bernie Sanders is not taking money from the billionares and multi national corp. or foreign countries like every one else so he's the only one not bought and paid for.

Right

Can any of you so called conservatives tell me who you would vote for so I can find out who is funding them (the boss man). So I will know what agendas they will be pushing


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 26, 2015)

socalcoolmx said:


> Bernie Sanders is not taking money from the billionares and multi national corp. or foreign countries like every one else so he's the only one not bought and paid for.
> 
> Right
> 
> Can any of you so called conservatives tell me who you would vote for so I can find out who is funding them (the boss man). So I will know what agendas they will be pushing


The REAL reason they hate gays so much is because they don't like the competition when they line up on stage during debate night- to suck Koch.

So there's your agenda. Might not hurt to look up Sheldon Adelson while you're at it. Because gambling is a sin- unless your primary campaign sponsor is a CASINO MAGNATE.


----------



## socalcoolmx (Nov 26, 2015)

I think we the American people need someone like Bernie Sanders to wean us off of our feeling of exceptionalism and superiorority and become a regular country that gets along with other countries and not forceing our crap on everyone and picking their leaders


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 26, 2015)

socalcoolmx said:


> I think we the American people need someone like Bernie Sanders to wean us off of our feeling of exceptionalism and superiorority and become a regular country that gets along with other countries and not forceing our crap on everyone and picking their leaders


No one takes their medicine willingly if they don't fully understand the consequences of failing to do so are far worse.


----------



## god1 (Nov 26, 2015)

For all you Bernie supporters, assuming he is elected, would you please post how you personally expect your lives to change and exactly how long relative to his swearing in date that time will be? Please be specific as you can.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 26, 2015)

god1 said:


> For all you Bernie supporters, assuming he is elected, would you please post how you personally expect your lives to change and exactly how long relative to his swearing in date that time will be? Please be specific as you can.


100 days. He already has a plan..is that specific enough?


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 27, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> 100 days. He already has a plan..is that specific enough?


Have you got it somewhere I can go read it?

In bulletpoints would be great, you can't just claim he has some "divine plan" that only the worthy shall know. 

Ron Paul had a plan for his first hundred days too.

Wait and see he said, we have the support he said...


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 27, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Have you got it somewhere I can go read it?
> 
> In bulletpoints would be great, you can't just claim he has some "divine plan" that only the worthy shall know.
> 
> ...


I can..still waiting on your citation from last points made before we move on..care to post?

BTW how was your Thanksgiving?


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 27, 2015)

socalcoolmx said:


> I think we the American people need someone like Bernie Sanders to wean us off of our feeling of exceptionalism and superiorority and become a regular country that gets along with other countries and not forceing our crap on everyone and picking their leaders


I'd be happy with a Congress that supports Americans as much as they do China/Big Oil &1%.


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 27, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> I can..still waiting on your citation from last points made before we move on..care to post?
> 
> BTW how was your Thanksgiving?


Can you quote what it is you seek? It's obviously buried under all the other shite but I'd be glad to provide whatever citations you desire if I offered them.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> I'd be happy with a Congress that supports Americans as much as they do China/Big Oil &1%.


You know, you can actually be a part of a movement to make that happen. Just throw your support behind any legislation limiting campaign funding. ALL OF IT.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 27, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Can you quote what it is you seek? It's obviously buried under all the other shite but I'd be glad to provide whatever citations you desire if I offered them.


You're trying to say Ron Paul had support of people. While I contend it is not the support of 'we the people' which is more extensively funded.

There' a difference..so my friend, please post a Paul..any Paul..at same time and point in their bid for presidency..and let's compare.


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 27, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> You're trying to say Ron Paul had support of people. While I contend it is not the support of 'we the people' which is more extensively funded.
> 
> There' a difference..so my friend, please post a Paul..any Paul..at same time and point in their bid for presidency..and let's compare.


Do you not remember the whole "unassigned delegates method" ?

He had the support, he had the people.

Hillary 55...Bernie 30.

Realclear poll average. 

Feel the burn.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 27, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> So, you're a fan of the flat tax. The only "proportionate" plan out there. I pay 12%, he pays 12%, you pay...well, at least the rest of us pay 12%.
> 
> I didn't know you were capable of that level of common sense. No offense, but you are a liberal, after all.


that's regressive, not proportionate. are you this stupid?

i don't know why i even keep asking that.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> that's regressive, not proportionate. are you this stupid?
> 
> i don't know why i even keep asking that.


No tax on the first $24k, then PROGRESSIVE taxation from there.

Cap the tax deductions for homes to 25% above median sale prices. This way we aren't subsidizing mansions instead of families.

Cap other benefits as well. If the individual is making five times the national average wage, then how many deductions do they need?!

Never again should we tolerate lower capital gains taxes than those on wages; this is perhaps the most pernicious of the techniques used by the ultra wealthy to enslave the populace, while getting off easy in terms of paying for their fair share of the common welfare.


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 27, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> No tax on the first $24k, then PROGRESSIVE taxation from there.
> 
> Cap the tax deductions for homes to 25% above median sale prices. This way we aren't subsidizing mansions instead of families.
> 
> ...


Americans should drink more, yous cry alot and it helps.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 27, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> He had the support, he had the people.


nope. he polled at about 3% in states that mattered like florida.

revise history some more, midget.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Americans should drink more, yous cry alot and it helps.


Are you rich? I mean really, really multimillionaire rich? Cuz if not, you're at best just a boot licking apologist for aristocracy... and a hypocrite.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 27, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Americans should drink more, yous cry alot and it helps.


If Budweiser was intrenched in Congress as much as Exxon.....


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> If Budweiser was intrenched in Congress as much as Exxon.....


You mean ImBev, of Belgium? They sure don't seem to have any trouble hauling tons of alcohol to sell anywhere they like, do they?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 27, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Do you not remember the whole "unassigned delegates method" ?
> 
> He had the support, he had the people.
> 
> ...


Saying something long and loud enough just does not make it true..

But it co-uld..

The only ones you've convinced, are yourselves.


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 28, 2015)

Not to get all caught up in the drama, but I support Bernie. 
I have donated money to his campaign.
I like what he is saying. 
I dont trust Clinton or the republicans.
Sadly none of this matters. The money and media controls who's running for president.


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 28, 2015)

m4s73r said:


> Not to get all caught up in the drama, but I support Bernie.
> I have donated money to his campaign.
> I like what he is saying.
> I dont trust Clinton or the republicans.
> Sadly none of this matters. The money and media controls who's running for president.


I'm one sentence, you say that you've donated to Bernie's campaign. In the next sentence, you appear to be saying that you already know the outcome. You really must like giving money away.


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 28, 2015)

Ironic isnt it. But i have to support what i believe in. Even if Bernie isnt elected his message is. And THAT is whats the most important. Support what i want others to believe in. I cant just say I want change then do nothing. I hope that Bernie becomes president and will do what i can to move that forward. But I am also a realist. I know how the political process works. It always goes toward the money. 
Its not a waste if we win. But its also not a waste if his idea move forward. Even if its with out him.


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 28, 2015)

m4s73r said:


> Ironic isnt it. But i have to support what i believe in. Even if Bernie isnt elected his message is. And THAT is whats the most important. Support what i want others to believe in. I cant just say I want change then do nothing. I hope that Bernie becomes president and will do what i can to move that forward. But I am also a realist. I know how the political process works. It always goes toward the money.
> Its not a waste if we win. But its also not a waste if his idea move forward. Even if its with out him.


Bernies message is convoluted and unlikely to ever become reality.If he'd just been straight and said he'd: 

strengthen welfare
repeal the ACA and nationalise hospitals
nationalise higher education 
and impliment a progressive but not punitive tax he might be taken seriously by the people who are on the fence.

Simply shouting you want the US to be like East Germany isn't going to get you very far except with the brain dead wannabe lefties.


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 28, 2015)

Your entire statement is proof that watching mainstream media warps perspective. Or your not on social media. Ive been watching what his campaign has been putting out. And I think its time someone starts comparing us to the countries that are WAY better then our in so many areas. We lead in 2 areas, prisoners and military. Were almost a third world nation in areas. This should be pointed out.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 28, 2015)

And you better plant many, asswipe.


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 28, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Bernies message is convoluted and unlikely to ever become reality.If he'd just been straight and said he'd:
> 
> strengthen welfare
> repeal the ACA and nationalise hospitals
> ...


So more freebies accomplished by stealing others property. Sanders is a loon and a thief and so are his supporters.


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 28, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> I can..still waiting on your citation from last points made before we move on..care to post?
> 
> BTW how was your Thanksgiving?


So....you don't actually know anything about his plans? My sister's Obamacare turns out to be a high priced worthless piece of paper. No doctor or hospital in the area will accept it. Half the insurers offering Obamacare are withdrawing their plans next year due to massive losses. So Obamacare has succeeded in its primary function, to collapse at the end of Obama's term so Dems can run on the same issue again. Sort of like they did with immigration reform.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2015)

m4s73r said:


> Not to get all caught up in the drama, but I support Bernie.
> I have donated money to his campaign.
> I like what he is saying.
> I dont trust Clinton or the republicans.
> Sadly none of this matters. The money and media controls who's running for president.




'We the People'..salute you!

The facts speak for themselves.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm one sentence, you say that you've donated to Bernie's campaign. In the next sentence, you appear to be saying that you already know the outcome. You really must like giving money away.


No..he just realized what it takes and sadly so..money..rather than the person or their platform..but we've allowed ourselves to become this way..a three bullet point nation..our lazy American self cannot handle more than this in one sitting.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 28, 2015)

dese kids..........


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2015)

m4s73r said:


> Not to get all caught up in the drama, but I support Bernie.
> I have donated money to his campaign.
> I like what he is saying.
> I dont trust Clinton or the republicans.
> Sadly none of this matters. The money and media controls who's running for president.


Good for you for NOT letting the media control your actions. And it's actions like yours, taken by millions of voters across the country, that still determine winners of elections.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> shouting you want the US to be like East Germany isn't going to get you very far


is that what he is doing?

LOL

at least you got a like from uncle ben, who just got done spamming us with white supremacy propaganda today.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> So more freebies accomplished by stealing others property.


you mean taxation?

that makes you, as a government employee, a thief as well.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> View attachment 3552811


We bet on Ronnie Rayguns and he made it... Not that his presidency was a shining example...


----------



## Lord Kanti (Nov 28, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> We bet on Ronnie Rayguns and he made it... Not that his presidency was a shining example...


He had to read from 3x5 cards and one time mixed them up, or so I read. He also turned down world peace with Gorbachev in exchange for his star wars fantasy.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 28, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> View attachment 3552811





ttystikk said:


> We bet on Ronnie Rayguns and he made it... Not that his presidency was a shining example...


Well lets look at the facts...

Ronnie was only 69 on inauguration day.
Hillary is 68 now.
Bernie is 74 now...


Now Trump is 69
Cruz is 44 now.
Rubio is 44 now...

Carson is toast so it does not matter at this point...


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Well lets look at the facts...
> 
> Ronnie was only 69 on inauguration day.
> Hillary is 68 now.
> ...


but trump and cruz do matter somehow?

you are a deluded little fucktard. that is for sure.


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 28, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Well lets look at the facts...
> 
> Ronnie was only 69 on inauguration day.
> Hillary is 68 now.
> ...


How about the fact that people are living a lot longer then they did in 1960. There's this thing. Its called Modern Medicine. It keeps people living longer. Most of the time. If you can afford it. 

You guys seem to act like theres some other choice. What Hillary? That bitch couldnt handle a penis in the 90s. Or a fucking email account. And you want her to be president. Trump? He's a clown. Everyone knows it. But he's entertaining. Its like watching Rosanne Barr. That leaves Cruz and Rubio. Both 44. Both crazy dirt worshipers. Nobody wants fundamental christians in office. I expect one will be out of the race early in the year. If not both. Depends how many old white rich fucks that are willing to finance their campaigns. 

So who does that leave. Yep. and this is where I say "Feel the Bern"


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2015)

m4s73r said:


> How about the fact that people are living a lot longer then they did in 1960. There's this thing. Its called Modern Medicine. It keeps people living longer. Most of the time. If you can afford it.
> 
> You guys seem to act like theres some other choice. What Hillary? That bitch couldnt handle a penis in the 90s. Or a fucking email account. And you want her to be president. Trump? He's a clown. Everyone knows it. But he's entertaining. Its like watching Rosanne Barr. That leaves Cruz and Rubio. Both 44. Both crazy dirt worshipers. Nobody wants fundamental christians in office. I expect one will be out of the race early in the year. If not both. Depends how many old white rich fucks that are willing to finance their campaigns.
> 
> So who does that leave. Yep. and this is where I say "Feel the Bern"


I prefer to vote FOR someone or something, as opposed to a process of elimination. Sadly, it's a logical enough approach in American presidential politics- but I think that's because We the People have been fooled into allowing the monied elites to pick our candidates for us, while still calling the resulting sham 'democracy'.

Thinking more positively, I like Mr Sanders' policies and approaches to out country's problems because I believe they'll work. I think our country is fucked up right now because it only works for a thousandth of us- the ones who are already rich enough not to need so damned much help!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 28, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


>


Bull Shit.
They can eat till they're fucking stuffed.

THEN tax what's left on the table still in their possession @ 80%

How fucking much can a greedy gut hold?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 28, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Bull Shit.
> They can eat till they're fucking stuffed.
> 
> THEN tax what's left on the table still in their possession @ 80%
> ...


1% has stollen 99% of the economic gains since 2010

So to little Ben, a better AOL meme would be:

"If you have a #GOPsupporter at your #Thanksgiving table, steal their plate as soon as they fix it and eat about 99% of it!"


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 1% has stollen 99% of the economic gains since 2010
> 
> So to little Ben, a better AOL meme would be:
> 
> "If you have a #GOPsupporter at your #Thanksgiving table, steal their plate as soon as they fix it and eat about 99% of it!"


The government too in record tax revenue last year. Trillions of dollars. Yet you accuse the rich of stealing. Quite puzzling....


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> The government too in record tax revenue last year. Trillions of dollars. Yet you accuse the rich of stealing. Quite puzzling....


the government didn't steal it though, people voluntarily agreed to sign withholding agreements.

you are dumb. you and apache junction are a great fit.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> The government too in record tax revenue last year. Trillions of dollars. Yet you accuse the rich of stealing. Quite puzzling....


How do you explain the fact that 99% of the economic gains - provided by the increase in productivity of the 99% - have gone to 1% of the population since 2010?














Since '79, the top 1%'s income has skyrocketed while the 99%'s has stagnated. *How do you explain this?*


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 28, 2015)

So the government taking in a record amount of taxes has absolutely no bearing on how much money people have? Three trillion dollars a year disappearing down a black hole has no effect on the economy?

Why are the politicians richer than ever? Why did Washington DC and surrounding area never feel the real estate market crash? How many millionaires are in congress and the senate? What is Barak Obama's net worth now? What is Hillary Clinton's net worth now? Yeah, they are gonna really fuck over those rich people if you just keep electing them...

Your enthusiasm with the same old shit... Priceless!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> So the government taking in a record amount of taxes has absolutely no bearing on how much money people have?


tax rates did not change, retard.



NLXSK1 said:


> Three trillion dollars a year disappearing down a black hole has no effect on the economy?


thos etax dollars do not disappear, they support the economy. retard.



NLXSK1 said:


> Why are the politicians richer than ever? Why did Washington DC and surrounding area never feel the real estate market crash? How many millionaires are in congress and the senate? What is Barak Obama's net worth now? What is Hillary Clinton's net worth now? Yeah, they are gonna really fuck over those rich people if you just keep electing them..


you rooted heavily for mitt romney last time, retard.



NLXSK1 said:


> Your enthusiasm with the same old shit... Priceless!!


shut up, retard.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 28, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Bull Shit.
> They can eat till they're fucking stuffed.
> 
> THEN tax what's left on the table still in their possession @ 80%
> ...


That's a question for Sanders, not me.

I'm not the one planning on stealing your hard earned money.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> So the government taking in a record amount of taxes has absolutely no bearing on how much money people have? Three trillion dollars a year disappearing down a black hole has no effect on the economy?
> 
> Why are the politicians richer than ever? Why did Washington DC and surrounding area never feel the real estate market crash? How many millionaires are in congress and the senate? What is Barak Obama's net worth now? What is Hillary Clinton's net worth now? Yeah, they are gonna really fuck over those rich people if you just keep electing them...
> 
> Your enthusiasm with the same old shit... Priceless!!


Yeah bud, your new schtick of "Fuck the government!" ain't working with me. You've supported the GOP and GOP positions ever since I've been a member of RIU. You don't get to all of a sudden switch teams and denounce responsibility because you see your party failing.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How do you explain the fact that 99% of the economic gains - provided by the increase in productivity of the 99% - have gone to 1% of the population since 2010?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CORRUPTION. The money bought the power. History tells us that revolt is next, but we have this relatively new option called the democratic process. IF we don't screw it up too much, it will lead us back to serving most of the people most of the time.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Again, you have me confused with someone else.

You debate all day every day and somehow you keep misrepresenting my positions so I understand your confusion.

I have been trending more and more independent as time goes on. I guess only Obama gets a pass on 'Evolving'... LOL!

You are pissed off at life in general and life simply doesnt give a fuck... I am starting a new business. Years from now I will tell you how much money I am making. You have to make things happen for yourself the government is not going to do it for you.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 28, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> I'm not the one planning on stealing your hard earned money.


Sure you are. You support GOP politicians who support taxing the poor and middle-class instead of the rich. That'd be "stealing my hard earned money" to protect your rich overlords you can't help but suck the teet of


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> I'm not the one planning on stealing your hard earned money.


yeah, you've gone beyond planning and are now stealing my hard earned money.

you depend on social security amd medicare, both of which you are drawing more from than you ever paid into.

and i get to foot the bill for you, you old, geriatric, impotent leech.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> I have been trending more and more independent as time goes on


lmfao

Keep dreaming you conservative retard


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 28, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> That's a question for Sanders, not me.
> 
> I'm not the one planning on stealing your hard earned money.


Stealing your ass...

Anybody can see who's doing the real stealing in this land of corporate opportunity, how much did the CEO of your robber baron medical insurance company make in his total compensation package last year?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am starting a new business. Years from now I will tell you how much money I am making.


like the $50,000 you made in 4 years of cleaning pools?

LOL!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lmfao
> 
> Keep dreaming you conservative retard


You keep misrepresenting peoples opinions, attacking them and giving yourself credit for defeating them. You are being intellectually dishonest to yourself.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> You keep misrepresenting peoples opinions, attacking them and giving yourself credit for defeating them. You are being intellectually dishonest to yourself.


just shut up.

you are a dickbag racist conservative republican. you are scum. no one likes you.

show me iran's route to the sea. forest fires cause global warming. skewed polls!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> You keep misrepresenting peoples opinions, attacking them and giving yourself credit for defeating them. You are being intellectually dishonest to yourself.


It's a mental disease. Pity them while ignoring the madness.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Stealing your ass...
> 
> Anybody can see who's doing the real stealing in this land of corporate opportunity, how much did the CEO of your robber baron medical insurance company make in his total compensation package last year?


And hospital chain CEOs. And pharmaceutical company CEOs... and then we move to finance, where the REAL money gets stolen.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 28, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Stealing your ass...
> 
> Anybody can see who's doing the real stealing in this land of corporate opportunity, how much did the CEO of your robber baron medical insurance company make in his total compensation package last year?


So, a CEO makes millions as agreed upon by the board of directors elected in a publicly traded company with investors knowingly investing their private money is bad while government confiscating trillions of dollars and yet overspending by a trillion more is somehow not stealing?

Why are people not pissed at Bill and Hillary Clinton for making 150,000 per 1 hour speech? I mean, they are the top 1% of the 1%...


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Why are people not pissed at Bill and Hillary Clinton for making 150,000 per 1 hour speech?


retards like you are quite pissed about capitalism in that way.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> It's a mental disease. Pity them while ignoring the madness.


I would like to see the kid do well in life but until he takes charge of it himself he is only going to be bitter at the world for not giving him what he deserves.

The same thing happened to me recently. I invested about 18 months into a company only to realize that I was never going to be more than an employee no matter how much effort I put into it. And eventually I would end up resenting the owners. So, yet again I am starting my own company to be able to make my own decisions and be my own boss. Some people do not want to take on the responsibility and/or risk and some people cant live any other way.

All I ask is that if I put in all that effort that I am not punished if all that hard work leads to success.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 28, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Stealing your ass...
> 
> Anybody can see who's doing the real stealing in this land of corporate opportunity, how much did the CEO of your robber baron medical insurance company make in his total compensation package last year?


"And here it becomes evident, that the bourgeoisie is unfit any longer to be the ruling class in society, and to impose its conditions of existence upon society as an overriding law. It is unfit to rule because it is incompetent to assure an existence to its slave within his slavery, because it cannot help letting him sink into such a state, that it has to feed him, instead of being fed by him. Society can no longer live under this bourgeoisie, in other words, its existence is no longer compatible with society."


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> I invested about 18 months into a company only to realize that I was never going to be more than an employee no matter how much effort I put into it.


LOL!



NLXSK1 said:


> I am starting my own company to be able to make my own decisions and be my own boss.


like you did with that pool cleaning business which netted you a measly $12,000 a year for four years?

SUCCESS!

at least uncle ben the klanman likes you.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 28, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> And hospital chain CEOs. And pharmaceutical company CEOs... and then we move to finance, where the REAL money gets stolen.


I don't know what's worse, your warped politics or your sickly looking gardens. I mean really, you don't think anyone is taking your drills seriously? WTF is THIS? What are you doing to these poor plants?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> So, a CEO makes millions as agreed upon by the board of directors


Board of directors = other CEO's of nearby frequently related companies.

How ANY common man middle class person supports this is UNFUCKINGBELIVABLE.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 28, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Board of directors = other CEO's of nearby frequently related companies.
> 
> How ANY common man middle class person supports this is UNFUCKINGBELIVABLE.


Here is how I support it. The company is run on common and preferred stock. People buy this stock at their own voluntary choosing to make a profit off of the company. There is no coercion, people can buy stock or not buy stock. Because I happened to be successful the US government charged me over 13,000 dollars in taxes last year for the privilege of pursuing the American dream. I had no choice about the taxes.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Here is how I support it. The company is run on common and preferred stock. People buy this stock at their own voluntary choosing to make a profit off of the company. There is no coercion, people can buy stock or not buy stock. Because I happened to be successful the US government charged me over 13,000 dollars in taxes last year for the privilege of pursuing the American dream. I had no choice about the taxes.


These folks you're trying to reason with are not successful and never will be. They're more interested in self medication than making money, making good choices.

Hell, most can't grow their way out of paper bag much less have anything to invest....... witness that over fertilized hay ttystikk is trying to pass off as cannabis.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Here is how I support it. The company is run on common and preferred stock. People buy this stock at their own voluntary choosing to make a profit off of the company. There is no coercion, people can buy stock or not buy stock. Because I happened to be successful the US government charged me over 13,000 dollars in taxes last year for the privilege of pursuing the American dream. I had no choice about the taxes.


Fuck, I pay more than that. You're nothing but a middle class brainwash victom

Smarten up already


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Board of directors = other CEO's of nearby frequently related companies.
> 
> How ANY common man middle class person supports this is UNFUCKINGBELIVABLE.


They believe the bullshit they're fed daily. It seems that most people would rather be told what to think than to put in all that effort to think things through enough to come to their own conclusions.

Therefore, we need to find some way to let the average American know how badly they're being screwed. Tell them OUR side! Just because we don't have TV camera and glossy makeup doesn't mean that our message won't resonate!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 28, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> These folks you're trying to reason with are not successful and never will be. They're more interested in self medication than making money, making good choices.
> 
> Hell, most can't grow their way out of paper bag.


Full of shit x 2

keep talking, I'll get you a rake


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Because I happened to be successful the US government charged me over 13,000 dollars in taxes last year for the privilege of pursuing the American dream. I had no choice about the taxes.


Why don't you provide one shred of evidence of this, and of how $13K disables you from further expansion or successful business?

Ya know, to quell your "OMABA RUININ' MY BIZNESS!!!!!!!!" claims...

Further, why not explain why the highest income tax brackets of the 1950s resulted in the highest GDP growth ratio ever seen in America!

Or why cutting taxes when we decided to jump into war with the entire Middle East led to the deficits in spending we'd never seen before? Or SHIT! Maybe even why we continued to spend while blaming the _future_ Obama presidency for our failures?

Anything?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 28, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Fuck, I pay more than that. You're nothing but a middle class brainwash victom
> 
> Smarten up already


Could you enlighten me on how voluntary donations to a publicly traded company are bad while involuntary confiscation of thousands of dollars yearly is a good thing?

Why do you hate on rich people so much?

My point is that I dont want to pay more. I really dont like the fact that the government chooses to make the hill steeper to climb simply because you are successful.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 28, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Fuck, I pay more than that. You're nothing but a middle class brainwash victom
> 
> Smarten up already


Says a chest beater, a bit mouth poser who can't spell. Tell me, as you write that $26,000 check to the IRS for the millions you made in 2015, do you script an X for your sig while your neck tatooed witness attests?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Well lets look at the facts...
> 
> Ronnie was only 69 on inauguration day.
> Hillary is 68 now.
> ...


Reagan was 71 when inaugurated and 666 is the mark of the devil.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Why do you hate on rich people so much?


That's what lazy have-nots do. He's one of those jealous bitches who scorn successful people because his substance abuse issues bind his hands and mind.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Why do you hate on rich people so much?


Because they are legal tax evaders that have disrupted and devastated the middle class and the economy in a trade for overly excessive wealth. 

why do you love them? they're fucking you up the ass as we speak...


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> but trump and cruz do matter somehow?
> 
> you are a deluded little fucktard. that is for sure.


And LOL..Rubio.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why don't you provide one shred of evidence of this, and of how $13K disables you from further expansion or successful business?
> 
> Ya know, to quell your "OMABA RUININ' MY BIZNESS!!!!!!!!" claims...
> 
> ...


Another clear misrepresentation of my life and situation. Could you please take my word for what is going on IRL with me? It would help to have a sane conversation with you.

I never stated that Obama was ruining my business. I stated about 8 years ago that the government was going after success and I had a choice to make a lot of money and work really hard or make enough money and have more time for myself. And I stated that Obama was pushing me toward the latter.

Regardless of all the derision heaped upon me from all you great guys I built and sold a pool service company which is part of the big check I had to write to the government. They were so helpful while I was working hard to build it so they got a cut when I sold it. That was really nice of them eh? Oh, they also got a cut at ever other step along the way.

Listen carefully Padwan. The DEBT has grown every year for longer than I have been alive and we are close to 1/2 a century now. It doesnt matter which party was in office. The government has no accountability to you or the amount of spending they can do. It sucks the profit out of everything and makes it harder for wages to rise. It devalues the dollar and causes inflation by printing money. The government does not have your interests at heart anymore if it ever did. I am not saying the democrats, I am saying the government...

One side wants to blame the other and keep you looking in the wrong direction when the problem is ALL of them. You are the only person that can make your life better.

But you have never taken my word for it before, despite my concrete demonstrations of how it is possible. The good news is I didnt do it for you and when I am retired by 60 I will only have myself to thank for it, not the government for sure... Probably have to put in a few more years because of those bastards...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 28, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Says a chest beater, a bit mouth poser who can't spell. Tell me, as you write that $26,000 check to the IRS for the millions you made in 2015, do you script an X for your sig while your neck tatooed witness attests?


It was deducted from my check every other week, I'll get a 10,000 refund claiming zero single and all. 

How you doin'? Anything good on Fox news?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 28, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Because they are legal tax evaders that have disrupted and devastated the middle class and the economy in a trade for overly excessive wealth.
> 
> why do you love them? they're fucking you up the ass as we speak...


You say they are legal tax evaders. Who wrote the laws that the rich use to legally escape the taxes? Why do you hate the people without the power?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Because they are legal tax evaders that have disrupted and devastated the middle class and the economy in a trade for overly excessive wealth.
> 
> why do you love them? they're fucking you up the ass as we speak...


...and our children.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 1% has stollen 99% of the economic gains since 2010
> 
> So to little Ben, a better AOL meme would be:
> 
> "If you have a #GOPsupporter at your #Thanksgiving table, steal their plate as soon as they fix it and eat about 99% of it!"


Brilliant! + rep


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Could you enlighten me on how voluntary donations to a publicly traded company are bad while involuntary confiscation of thousands of dollars yearly is a good thing?
> 
> Why do you hate on rich people so much?
> 
> My point is that I dont want to pay more. I really dont like the fact that the government chooses to make the hill steeper to climb simply because you are successful.


Except that it doesn't. The hill is only steep in your small business end of the pool. Why? Because the entrenched leaders of industry don't like competition and they use their control of the tax code to screw you.

Make ten million dollars next year and then come crying to us about how badly the tax man is screwing you.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 28, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Except that it doesn't. The hill is only steep in your small business end of the pool. Why? Because the entrenched leaders of industry don't like competition and they use their control of the tax code to screw you.
> 
> Make ten million dollars next year and then come crying to us about how badly the tax man is screwing you.


You seem to be agreeing with me.

The tax code is fucked. Lets get rid of it for a flat tax and a constitutional amendment that prevents taxes from being higher on anything. Lower is ok but not higher. Oh wait, cause the rich will never go for it. And the politicians are all rich... LOL!!! 

How are you gonna get justice again?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 28, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Bullshit, you little twisted fuck. They're the very people paying for your food stamps, projects housing, WIN baby stuff.
> 
> If you've been devastated it's your own damn fault.
> 
> Own it


Now go jerk off on your Reagan picture


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Could you enlighten me on how voluntary donations to a publicly traded company are bad while involuntary confiscation of thousands of dollars yearly is a good thing?
> 
> Why do you hate on rich people so much?
> 
> My point is that I dont want to pay more. I really dont like the fact that the government chooses to make the hill steeper to climb simply because you are successful.


you didn't build that.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 28, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> NO ASSHOLE, I PAY FOR THAT...
> 
> The super rich pay a fraction of what they owe...they slanted the tax laws in their favor the last 35 years


So you denegrate me for only being middle class while attacking the super rich... You are not like hypocritical or anything... ROFLMAO!! You just want taxes lowered for your class whatever that is. How sophmoric ;]


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 28, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> you didn't build that.


And the government didnt pay for it... Your point? Oh wait, it is you. NM ;]


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> You say they are legal tax evaders. Who wrote the laws that the rich use to legally escape the taxes? Why do you hate the people without the power?


Corporate lobbiests idiot. 

Wake the fuck up middle class Republican puppet


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 28, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> So you denegrate me for only being middle class while attacking the super rich... You are not like hypocritical or anything... ROFLMAO!! You just want taxes lowered for your class whatever that is. How sophmoric ;]


I pay 2000 More than you. You're a middle class Republican dummy.


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 28, 2015)

Glass Stegall and overturning citizens united handles most of everyone complaints. I dont care if the rich get richer as long as the poor get richer too. Build everyone up. Instead we have Walmart paying its employees shit wages and those same employees are in the welfare system for around 6 billion. Meanwhile Walton family made more money then they know what to do with. 
Companies moving corporate offices overseas to avoid paying taxes. Hiding billions of dollars over seas to not pay taxes. 


Yeah all sounds real American. 
We used to be country men.
Now were all just "tax payers".


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 29, 2015)

m4s73r said:


> Glass Stegall and overturning citizens united handles most of everyone complaints. I dont care if the rich get richer as long as the poor get richer too. Build everyone up. Instead we have Walmart paying its employees shit wages and those same employees are in the welfare system for around 6 billion. Meanwhile Walton family made more money then they know what to do with.
> Companies moving corporate offices overseas to avoid paying taxes. Hiding billions of dollars over seas to not pay taxes.
> 
> 
> ...


It's almost entirely citizens united...

Take the legal bribes out and it'll be a much fairer game.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Another clear misrepresentation of my life and situation. Could you please take my word for what is going on IRL with me? It would help to have a sane conversation with you.
> 
> I never stated that Obama was ruining my business. I stated about 8 years ago that the government was going after success and I had a choice to make a lot of money and work really hard or make enough money and have more time for myself. And I stated that Obama was pushing me toward the latter.
> 
> ...


Regarding your pool service biz..that's what we feel too..keep in mind you are not 'them'..you are 'us'..which means you get the woody as an s-corp..you are the equivalent of single no deductions in the business world..c-corps are laughing at you all the way to the negative effective tax rate bank..you pick up their tab..they need you and have you firmly believing you are them.

Wake up, dude..your smarter than that.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2015)

m4s73r said:


> Glass Stegall and overturning citizens united handles most of everyone complaints. I dont care if the rich get richer as long as the poor get richer too. Build everyone up. Instead we have Walmart paying its employees shit wages and those same employees are in the welfare system for around 6 billion. Meanwhile Walton family made more money then they know what to do with.
> Companies moving corporate offices overseas to avoid paying taxes. Hiding billions of dollars over seas to not pay taxes.
> 
> 
> ...


And don't forget the biggest slap in the face..these companies are telling you..part of their HR solution..2 full time jobs (or 3 part time) and SNAP = new American Dream .


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Regarding your pool service biz..that's what we feel too..keep in mind you are not 'them'..you are 'us'..which means you get the woody as an s-corp..you are the equivalent of single no deductions in the business world..c-corps are laughing at you all the way to the negative effective tax rate bank..you pick up their tab..they need you and have you firmly believing you are them.
> 
> Wake up, dude..your smarter than that.


Yet you don't pay anything...

Hypocrites gonna hypocrite.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> You say they are legal tax evaders. Who wrote the laws that the rich use to legally escape the taxes? Why do you hate the people without the power?


You mean who bought them?

Why do you hate those citizens who do not have money? Why do you think people with money should get more than one vote per person?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Here is how I support it. The company is run on common and preferred stock. People buy this stock at their own voluntary choosing to make a profit off of the company. There is no coercion, people can buy stock or not buy stock. Because I happened to be successful the US government charged me over 13,000 dollars in taxes last year for the privilege of pursuing the American dream. I had no choice about the taxes.


Once again, this does not pertain to you..this is ccorp.

You: little dog who thinks he's big dog..


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Yet you don't pay anything...
> 
> Hypocrites gonna hypocrite.


Yet when I was earning, I did pay and pay plenty..I've already paid forward my SS, also, been married greater than 10 years (which means ex-hubby is gonna get a BIG surprise soon enough from my taking his SS)..perks of being wifey #1 and he's working on his 3rd pension, bless his little black heart..still paying into it for me.

God Bless America!


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 29, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I prefer to vote FOR someone or something, as opposed to a process of elimination. Sadly, it's a logical enough approach in American presidential politics- but I think that's because We the People have been fooled into allowing the monied elites to pick our candidates for us, while still calling the resulting sham 'democracy'.
> 
> Thinking more positively, I like Mr Sanders' policies and approaches to out country's problems because I believe they'll work. I think our country is fucked up right now because it only works for a thousandth of us- the ones who are already rich enough not to need so damned much help!


Yeah, only one out of a thousand are able to support ourselves. Amazing how everyone assumes they are the norm.


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 29, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Bull Shit.
> They can eat till they're fucking stuffed.
> 
> THEN tax what's left on the table still in their possession @ 80%
> ...


That isn't how the tax system works and you know it.
How fucking much can a greedy gut tax?


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 29, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 1% has stollen 99% of the economic gains since 2010
> 
> So to little Ben, a better AOL meme would be:
> 
> "If you have a #GOPsupporter at your #Thanksgiving table, steal their plate as soon as they fix it and eat about 99% of it!"


And who held the Senate, the House and the Presidency in 2010?


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 29, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How do you explain the fact that 99% of the economic gains - provided by the increase in productivity of the 99% - have gone to 1% of the population since 2010?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The value of labor/hr hasn't changed, but the value of leveraging that labor into higher productivity has. The "99%" hasn't increased their effort, but leveraging their effort through the use of technology (financed by those economic gains) has produced those gains. I note you are trying to conflate "economic gains", which could be nearly all new buildings, machinery, crops, and other means of production, to personal income. A subtle obfuscation of the facts.


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 29, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> CORRUPTION. The money bought the power. History tells us that revolt is next, but we have this relatively new option called the democratic process. IF we don't screw it up too much, it will lead us back to serving most of the people most of the time.


Democracy isn't new. Every democracy has failed within 250 years. Your optimism is unfounded.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> And who held the Senate, the House and the Presidency in 2010?


You keep moving back to this point..2010. 

Just how long was that period exactly in which he had time to effect change? 6 months? He did plenty..if you're unsure..post dates in question and I'll post his milestones and legacies.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Democracy isn't new. Every democracy has failed within 250 years. Your optimism is unfounded.


Like it has now, because there's always someone looking to game the system..who would that be?


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 29, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> And hospital chain CEOs. And pharmaceutical company CEOs... and then we move to finance, where the REAL money gets stolen.


So how is it that your heroes have not changed this while accepting millions in campaign funds from these scoundrels?


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Like it has now, because there's always someone looking to game the system..who would that be?


I dunno, Bernie Sanders? Hilary Clinton? You?


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> The value of labor/hr hasn't changed, but the value of leveraging that labor into higher productivity has. The "99%" hasn't increased their effort, but leveraging their effort through the use of technology (financed by those economic gains) has produced those gains. I note you are trying to conflate "economic gains", which could be nearly all new buildings, machinery, crops, and other means of production, to personal income. A subtle obfuscation of the facts.


Wow, I would like to try some of your smoke.


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> You keep moving back to this point..2010.
> 
> Just how long was that period exactly in which he had time to effect change? 6 months? He did plenty..if you're unsure..post dates in question and I'll post his milestones and legacies.


I didn't bring up 2010, he did. At least a year, in which he had majorities in both the House and the Senate. He did plenty? Let's see, my sister's Obamacare wouldn't pay a single one of her medical bills, not a single one or any portion of one. Iraq has fallen into the hands of ISIS, Russia has begun a new campaign of global dominance, radical Islam has grown more powerful and acquired a homeland, too many to list here. Just because you can get a free PAP smear now doesn't imply good leadership.


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 29, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Wow, I would like to try some of your smoke.


Quit sucking up


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Regarding your pool service biz..that's what we feel too..keep in mind you are not 'them'..you are 'us'..


Getting a wee bit divisive like the Liar-In-Chief, eh? Why are you liberals so divisive, so full of this control thing?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> And the government didnt pay for it... Your point? Oh wait, it is you. NM ;]


You missed the point..

'WE' built that..stop with the 'me v. government' mindset.

You were successful..keep a big chunk, but make no mistake..on the roads we built..policing we paid for..get it?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Quit sucking up


Shut up, Red.


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> You missed the point..
> 
> 'WE' built that..stop with the 'me v. government' mindset.
> 
> You were successful..keep a big chunk, but make no mistake..on the roads we built..policing we paid for..get it?


Aren't you constantly bragging about you getting a free ride? Stop with the "We" bit. You didn't do shit.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2015)

<crickets>


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Shut up, Red.


Quit sucking up


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Aren't you constantly bragging about you getting a free ride? Stop with the "We" bit. You didn't do shit.


Am I?

Citation.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Quit sucking up


It was a childish remark, my apologizes. 

I don't want what you are smoking.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Just because you can get a free PAP smear now doesn't imply good leadership.




Priceless.....


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Am I?
> 
> Citation.


17,538 posts. I'm not going to search through them. The regulars remember.
Interesting messages on your profile page:
"Stop using multiple accounts"-Rollie
"We're really kicking his ass"- Jimthedick, specifically referring to me
And that was just the first page............


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 29, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> It was a childish remark, my apologizes.
> 
> I don't want what you are smoking.


Yeah, you do.


----------



## Wavels (Nov 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Reagan was 71 when inaugurated and 666 is the mark of the devil.


Nope, you are incorrect.
Ronnie was 69 years and 349 days old...He was still 69

*PRESIDENTS: AGE AT INAUGURATION*
_We look first at the ages of our Presidents, from oldest-to-youngest, on the day that they assumed office. The oldest President, Ronald *Reagan, was inaugurated just 17 days short of his 70th birthday *and was nearly 78 years old when he left office in 1989. He fared much better than the second oldest, William Henry Harrison, who was 68 on Inauguration Day 1841 and dead one month later. The youngest President ever was Theodore Roosevelt, who assumed office upon President McKinley’s assassination and wasn’t elected in his own right until 1904. The youngest person to be ELECTED President was John F. Kennedy._
*Age | President | (Term as President)
69 years, 349 days: *Ronald Reagan (1981-1989)
http://deadpresidents.tumblr.com/post/30669443117/presidential-stats-age-at-inauguration

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Presidents_of_the_United_States_by_age


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Once again, this does not pertain to you..this is ccorp.
> 
> You: little dog who thinks he's big dog..


No, I am a little dog who had to shell out over 13,000 dollars in taxes last year. 

Decide whether you are for the average man or against him. You are declaring that I am the average man yet miss the fact that not only the rich have to pay a shitload in taxes to support all your 'free' shit.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> 17,538 posts. I'm not going to search through them. The regulars remember.
> Interesting messages on your profile page:
> "Stop using multiple accounts"-Rollie
> "We're really kicking his ass"- Jimthedick, specifically referring to me
> And that was just the first page............


Totally lame and very sad attempt at distraction defending your own position..you went to my profile page..what a lazy mofo you are.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> No, I am a little dog who had to shell out over 13,000 dollars in taxes last year.
> 
> Decide whether you are for the average man or against him. You are declaring that I am the average man yet miss the fact that not only the rich have to pay a shitload in taxes to support all your 'free' shit.


No. Proportionately, little dog, they have the game rigged so that you pay the lions share in comparison to themselves..then they try to put the blame to average man as scapegoat..missing: profitable companies not paying taxes proportion to profit and not utilizing our workforce.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 29, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Nope, you are incorrect.
> Ronnie was 69 years and 349 days old...He was still 69
> 
> *PRESIDENTS: AGE AT INAUGURATION*
> ...


I'm not surprised that you like him. You have a lot in common. Especially in his later days.

The best understatement describing the Reign of the Joker: 
_The overwhelming praise for a president who plunged the nation into its worst deficit ever, ignored and cut public money for the poor, while also ignoring the AIDS crisis, is a bit tough to take._


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> No. Proportionately little dog, they have the game rigged so that you pay the lions share in comparison to themselves..then they try to put the blame to average man as scapegoat..missing: profitable companies not paying taxes proportion to profit and not utilizing our workforce.


You keep saying 'they have the game rigged' when it was the government who legally rigged the game. Why are you not mad at the government again? Oh yeah, dont bite the hand that feeds ya ;]


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Because I happened to be successful


scrubbing shit off of pools for $20 a pop while you take out a personal loan to cover living expenses is success?

shiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Why do you hate on rich people so much?


you live in your dead parent's house in apache junction arizona, and had to take out a loan to cover daily living expenses. you made a whopping $50k over four years scrubbing shit off of pools.

who are you trying to kid?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> If you've been devastated it's your own damn fault.
> 
> Own it


@ANALEXCESSGAY1

stop blaming the government for keeping you from success. it is not the record low tax rates keeping you from success.

it is the fact that you are a 50 year old alcoholic with no skillset besides using a brush to scrub shit off of the sides of pools, moron.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Why are you liberals so divisive?


says the guy who holds racist hatred against anything or anyone who is not white, male. heterosexual, and christian.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> So bitter. No wonder your kids went to live with their father instead of their mother.


where do your kids live now, red?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> No, I am a little dog who had to shell out over 13,000 dollars in taxes last year.


why are you such a fucking crybaby?

i started my own LLC and will have paid way more than $13k by the end of the year, not to mention that i have to carry a shit ton of insurance that no pool-shit-scrubber will ever have to.

do you see me crying like a little bitch about it? or do i get up every morning, lace up my boots, and head out the door to make more money?

take a wild fucking guess, apache junction retard.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> That isn't how the tax system works and you know it.
> How fucking much can a greedy gut tax?


Depends how much a greedy tax evading Cayman Island creep makes...

You obviovsly have no problem with massive redistribution of wealth UPWARD...

Then cry like a typical rich ass fucktard about redistribution of wealth to help the people technically in poverty...

Don't worry about people below you unless you're willing to trade places with them...the 1% control your ass. Own it.
And keep that cash going up, up, UP!

Election reform, lobby reform, tax reform, is the best option...

You can go back to ejaculating to Fox news now...And make sure the rich pay LESS while you pay MORE.


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 29, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Depends how much a greedy tax evading Cayman Island creep makes...
> 
> You obviovsly have no problem with massive redistribution of wealth UPWARD...
> 
> ...


Yeah, spending your paycheck is "redistribution"
When the people refuse to support themselves and demand I support them, I'm in favor of them getting hungry enough to go out and earn their keep, not feeding them, housing them, and giving them a free education they intend to waste.
"Don't worry about people below you unless you're willing to trade places with them." So, unless I'm willing to be poor, I shouldn't give a damn about them? Strange philosophy.
Your "reforms" only seem to apply to those who disagree with you, let's not pretend otherwise.
The rich already pay more. You just think you have the right to unlimited confiscation of those you deem better off than you. Or even those worse off.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> You just think you have the right to unlimited confiscation of those you deem better off than you. Or even those worse off.


doesn't your paycheck as a government employee depend on that "confiscation"?

LOL!


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Yet when I was earning, I did pay and pay plenty..I've already paid forward my SS, also, been married greater than 10 years (which means ex-hubby is gonna get a BIG surprise soon enough from my taking his SS)..perks of being wifey #1 and he's working on his 3rd pension, bless his little black heart..still paying into it for me.
> 
> God Bless America!


So you're saying the people earning 6 figures pay loads of tax? 

But your entire argument is that they don't pay enough...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> The rich already pay more.


Not enough...they pay a lower tax rate than I...

Remove the 118,500 cap/yr. from SS.
I paid on every dollar. So should millions a year types...

You want lower tax rates? Move. Have a nice trip, if you're not tripping already.

Middle class spending drives the economy fast brain, not rich investments.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Depends how much a greedy tax evading Cayman Island creep makes...
> 
> You obviovsly have no problem with massive redistribution of wealth UPWARD...
> 
> ...


Well said! Plus rep!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Remove the 118,500 cap/yr. from SS.
> I paid on every dollar. So should millions a year types...


exactly. SS would be set forever then.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

reported for posting private message, and being a crybaby.


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 29, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Not enough...they pay a lower tax rate than I...
> 
> Remove the 118,500 cap/yr. from SS.
> I paid on every dollar. So should millions a year types...
> ...


You claim you pay in excess of 39%? I'm gonna say you're lying.
Does that mean you want to lift the cap on benefits, too?
You want higher tax rates? Move. Have a nice trip, if you're not tripping already.


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 29, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Not enough...they pay a lower tax rate than I...
> 
> Remove the 118,500 cap/yr. from SS.
> I paid on every dollar. So should millions a year types...
> ...


Most of the super rich pay more tax in a quarter than most people will their entire lives.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 29, 2015)

I know, I get the same treatment. You are being discriminated against and harrassed for your conservative and factual beliefs. The trumped up excuse of "inappropriate behavior" makes it even more confirming of the double standards and the favoritism played here.

....at least you know their playbook.

I no longer have any respect for rollie, much less this crap of a site.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> reported for posting private message, and being a crybaby.


...reported for being a troll and a wimp while hiding behind rollie's apron.

(how fuckin' more juvenile can this shit get!)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 29, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Most of the super rich pay more tax in a quarter than most people will their entire lives.


WTF? If you make 100K and pay 15K, thats not the fucking same as making 250M and paying 4.3M...And the modern corporations cut/move jobs to increase profits/personal bonuses and total comp packages...

Uncontrolled capitalism is fucking DARK!

So he pays more, so fucking what? He should pay 25X that and be damned proud about it...

Which super rich 1% fuck is going to be hurting when his tax rate goes up?

NONE OF THEM!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> ...reported for being a troll and a wimp while hiding behind rollie's apron.
> 
> (how fuckin' more juvenile can this shit get!)


if you call me a wimp, you should come up here and kick my ass to prove it, old man!







but nah, you are too old and decrepit.

stick to spamming white supremacy propaganda from american renaissance.


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 29, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> WTF? If you make 100K and pay 15K, thats not the fucking same as making 250M and paying 4.3M...And the modern corporations cut/move jobs to increase profits/personal bonuses and total comp packages...
> 
> Uncontrolled capitalism is fucking DARK!
> 
> ...


It's an issue of principle, fairness means equality, not the fake liberal "fairness" that punishes success.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 29, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> It's an issue of principle, fairness means equality.


Xactly.

So when does equality start?

Not the last 35 years.

Trickle down idiots...


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 29, 2015)

Remember his "prohibition" against name calling? You'd be hard pressed to find a post of his that doesn't contain name calling. I have no respect for hypocrites.


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 29, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Xactly.
> 
> So when does equality start?
> 
> ...


Pretty sure it's the Republicans pushing for a flat/"fair" tax and they're lambasted by the lefties for it.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 29, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Xactly.
> 
> So when does equality start?


It starts with you. 

You think Dr. Ben Carson, Trump or Rubio or Cruz whined like the little whiney bitches you losers are?


----------



## Red1966 (Nov 29, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> WTF? If you make 100K and pay 15K, thats not the fucking same as making 250M and paying 4.3M...And the modern corporations cut/move jobs to increase profits/personal bonuses and total comp packages...
> 
> Uncontrolled capitalism is fucking DARK!
> 
> ...


Tax on 250M would be close to 97million, so he is paying pretty close to 25x.
Your claim that he can afford it so that gives you the right to take it is bullshit. Same rationalization every thief uses.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Tax on 250M would be close to 97million, so he is paying pretty close to 25x.
> Your claim that he can afford it so that gives you the right to take it is bullshit. Same rationalization every thief uses.


Bull Shit Bull Shit and More BULL SHIT!

250M hedge fund manager paid 4.3M and brags about to your god Trump.

4.3M isn't 97M...

except to you?


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> I know, I get the same treatment. You are being discriminated against and harrassed for your conservative and factual beliefs. The trumped up excuse of "inappropriate behavior" makes it even more confirming of the double standards and the favoritism played here.
> 
> ....at least you know their playbook.
> 
> I no longer have any respect for rollie, much less this crap of a site.



Ohhh, this is a *good* one! I'm being whiney, and some members are being mean to me! 

Wah wah wah!

I know it's not easy for a simpleton, but all you have to do is stop logging on here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Pretty sure it's the Republicans pushing for a flat/"fair" tax and they're lambasted by the lefties for it.


calling a regressive tax "fair" does not make it so.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 29, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Ohhh, this is a *good* one! I'm being whiney, and some members are being mean to me!
> 
> Wah wah wah!
> 
> I know it's not easy for a simpleton, but all you have to do is stop logging on here.


Dig it.

if the heat's too hot in the kitchen, get the hell out.,..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 29, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> It starts with you.
> 
> You think Dr. Ben Carson, Trump or Rubio or Cruz whined like the little whiney bitches you losers are?


Those 4 losers are the Whiner Kings.

They should start a band. Carson on hemostats, Trump on obnoxious vocals, Rubio on loud pounding and Cruz on skin flute...


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 29, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Yeah, spending your paycheck is "redistribution"
> When the people refuse to support themselves and demand I support them, I'm in favor of them getting hungry enough to go out and earn their keep, not feeding them, housing them, and giving them a free education they intend to waste.
> "Don't worry about people below you unless you're willing to trade places with them." So, unless I'm willing to be poor, I shouldn't give a damn about them? Strange philosophy.
> Your "reforms" only seem to apply to those who disagree with you, let's not pretend otherwise.
> The rich already pay more. You just think you have the right to unlimited confiscation of those you deem better off than you. Or even those worse off.


Driving a cab is honest and hard work. I'm not going to slam you for doing a job that pays so little for so much time and effort. What I don't understand is why a person like you wants so much to coddle the rich. Blue collar workers should be looking out for themselves but those that support the reactionary right seem to want to throw all their hard earned dollars into a welfare pot for the rich. Props to you for working hard and scraping by but my god you are stupid.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 29, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> It's an issue of principle, fairness means equality, not the fake liberal "fairness" that punishes success.


Ohhh, its all about fairness now is it? A guy makes a decent but low wage for years producing something so that the management and shareholders can collect bonuses for absolutely no good reason and in the case of shareholders collect dividends for doing nothing. Said guy gets hurt at the factory and must live at near poverty for the rest of his life while the management that ran the dangerous sweat shop collect bonuses and shareholders continue to collect dividends without risking their bodies. The managers and shareholders pay almost no taxes because they have good accountants. The worker bee paid his fair share of taxes and SSI at a rate that is double or more that of the bosses. This system punishes the workers. The most successful do not and never have toiled like their minions do. 

This is not hypothetical, companies like Tyson Foods and Walmart, are examples of your "fair" and "equal" treatment of the wealthy. Would you call the scions of Walmart's founder successful? Did the earn that distinction?

Where is the fairness in that?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 29, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Those 4 losers are the Whiner Kings.
> 
> They should start a band. Carson on hemostats, Trump on obnoxious vocals, Rubio on loud pounding and Cruz on skin flute...


With the do nothing republican congress as the chorus.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> Ohhh, its all about fairness now is it? A guy makes a decent but low wage for years producing something so that the management and shareholders can collect bonuses for absolutely no good reason and in the case of shareholders collect dividends for doing nothing. Said guy gets hurt at the factory and must live at near poverty for the rest of his life while the management that ran the dangerous sweat shop collect bonuses and shareholders continue to collect dividends without risking their bodies. The managers and shareholders pay almost no taxes because they have good accountants. The worker bee paid his fair share of taxes and SSI at a rate that is double or more that of the bosses. This system punishes the workers. The most successful do not and never have toiled like their minions do.
> 
> This is not hypothetical, companies like Tyson Foods and Walmart, are examples of your "fair" and "equal" treatment of the wealthy. Would you call the scions of Walmart's founder successful? Did the earn that distinction?
> 
> Where is the fairness in that?


I really appreciate the clarity of your arguments.


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 29, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> Ohhh, its all about fairness now is it? A guy makes a decent but low wage for years producing something so that the management and shareholders can collect bonuses for absolutely no good reason and in the case of shareholders collect dividends for doing nothing. Said guy gets hurt at the factory and must live at near poverty for the rest of his life while the management that ran the dangerous sweat shop collect bonuses and shareholders continue to collect dividends without risking their bodies. The managers and shareholders pay almost no taxes because they have good accountants. The worker bee paid his fair share of taxes and SSI at a rate that is double or more that of the bosses. This system punishes the workers. The most successful do not and never have toiled like their minions do.
> 
> This is not hypothetical, companies like Tyson Foods and Walmart, are examples of your "fair" and "equal" treatment of the wealthy. Would you call the scions of Walmart's founder successful? Did the earn that distinction?
> 
> Where is the fairness in that?


They choose to work there, or are they literal slaves?

Get a different job, who the fuck *wants* to work at Walmart for shit pay? 

Lots of people?

Oh...


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 29, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> They choose to work there, or are they literal slaves?


They are enslaved in chains, forced to work long hours, given limited food rations during breaks and lunch. It's the American way.

Just the other day I saw this poor Walmart employee dragging a 20# ball around with her. I felt so sorry for her. You could tell she was helpless unable to do a damn thing about it. I mean with 6 hungry mouths to feed and one on the way, what's a poor girl to do?

In the meantime, looking past a barely opened door of a manager's lunch room were these corporate guys with huge PILES of 100$ bills on the tables. Throwing them up in the air, screaming in corporate glee - "isn't this great!"


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 29, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> They are enslaved in chains, forced to work long hours, given limited food rations during breaks and lunch. It's the American way.
> 
> Just the other day I saw this poor Walmart employee dragging a 20# ball around with her. I felt so sorry for her. You could tell she was helpless unable to do a damn thing about it. I mean with 6 hungry mouths to feed and one on the way, what's a poor girl to do?
> 
> In the meantime, looking past a barely opened door of a manager's lunch room were these corporate guys with huge PILES of 100$ bills on the tables. Throwing them up in the air, screaming in corporate glee - "isn't this great!"


Obviously kicking dogs and eating babies in there too...

Filthy capitalists.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> They are enslaved in chains, forced to work long hours, given limited food rations during breaks and lunch. It's the American way.
> 
> Just the other day I saw this poor Walmart employee dragging a 20# ball around with her. I felt so sorry for her. You could tell she was helpless unable to do a damn thing about it. I mean with 6 hungry mouths to feed and one on the way, what's a poor girl to do?
> 
> In the meantime, looking past a barely opened door of a manager's lunch room were these corporate guys with huge PILES of 100$ bills on the tables. Throwing them up in the air, screaming in corporate glee - "isn't this great!"





Harrekin said:


> Obviously kicking dogs and eating babies in there too...
> 
> Filthy capitalists.


look at the two dumbass racists have a little soliloquy.

so cute.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Get a different job, who the fuck *wants* to work at Walmart for shit pay?


Nobody, genius. *That's the point*

They have to

That's what makes it slavery

Holy shit, do you own a set of crayons?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 29, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Nobody, genius. *That's the point*
> 
> They have to
> 
> ...


So everyone who has to work for a living is a slave?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 29, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> So everyone who has to work for a living is a slave?


Everyone who _has to_ work for a living for a wage they're worth _less than_ is a slave

Yes


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 29, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Everyone who _has to_ work for a living for a wage they're worth _less than_ is a slave
> 
> Yes


Who determines worth? It seems like the majority of the population in America are slaves and they dont even know it.

BTW, everyone has to work for a living or find someone to support them. That is how life is. You seem to not want that and are demanding the government change it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 29, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Who determines worth?


The free market, case in point;







I'm demanding the government change the fact that the 1% has stolen the worth of productive workers since the mid 1970s


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 29, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The free market, case in point;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you understand what productivity is?

If you have a man with a shovel and give him a backhoe, suddenly he is 1000% more productive. Computer and mechanical technology is responsible for the majority of that productivity. You dont pay a ditch digger 1000* more than you were paying him when he was digging with a shovel rather than a backhoe because he is 1000 times more productive.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 29, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Computer and mechanical technology is responsible for the majority of that productivity.


Prove it


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 29, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Prove it


Prove what you are worth.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Prove what you are worth.


not how burden of proof works.

you made a claim, now you get to cite it using evidence.

or don't cite it, since that which can be asserted without evidence can be dismissed the same way.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2015)

Since this is the official Bernie Sanders for president thread, I figured this would be the best place to ask what anyone has heard from his campaign lately?

The news blackout is amazing. It's confirming everything I suspected about what's really going on in our country.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 29, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Prove what you are worth.


I'm not the one making the claim, you are

It's _your_ responsibility to prove that "Computer and mechanical technology is responsible for the majority of that productivity."


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 29, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Since this is the official Bernie Sanders for president thread, I figured this would be the best place to ask what anyone has heard from his campaign lately?
> 
> The news blackout is amazing. It's confirming everything I suspected about what's really going on in our country.


What is supposed to have happened to him? His twitter feed is still active as of 3 hours ago...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 29, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm not the one making the claim, you are
> 
> It's _your_ responsibility to prove that "Computer and mechanical technology is responsible for the majority of that productivity."


How else do you explain it? Are people suddenly faster, stronger and smarter than in the 1950's? Are they 300% better?

It is not my responsibility to prove reality to you. That was your parents job and they failed miserably.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> How else do you explain it? Are people suddenly faster, stronger and smarter than in the 1950's? Are they 300% better?
> 
> It is not my responsibility to prove reality to you. That was your parents job and they failed miserably.


You made the claim, back it up.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 29, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> You made the claim, back it up.



You are hilarious... Padwan throws a graph up on the screen that is somehow proof of something and now I have to disprove it?

Fuck that... You are worth what you are worth. If you are unhappy at how little you are getting paid then demand more from your boss. If you are worth more he will pay you, if you are not worth more he will tell you to quit and find another job. 

For myself I am yet again starting another company because I am not going to sit around and wait for the government to legislate higher income for me.

You guys sit around here and continue to complain on a pot website and see how far that gets you....


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> You are hilarious... Padwan throws a graph up on the screen that is somehow proof of something and now I have to disprove it?


no.

you made a positive claim, namely that increased productivity was due to certain factors. now you get to prove it, or have it be dismissed.

you are dense.



NLXSK1 said:


> I am yet again starting another company because I am not going to sit around and wait for the government to legislate higher income for me.


who cares if you are going to scrub shit off of pools or house sit poodles for $20 a pop?

that has nothing to do with your claim.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 29, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> How else do you explain it?


Pretty simple really...

Those at the top devised a way to steal the economic gains in the early 1970s that normally went to the workers, as evident from the graph I just posted that shows economic gains mirroring wages

Your assumption depends on technological advancements *across all industries* advancing around 1970-75, which simply isn't possible

The only way the top 1% of earners could have collectively redistributed wealth beginning from the early 1970s is through legislation - through the tax code. And what do we see when we view the tax code?

91% in 1950, down to 77% in 1964, down to 70% in 1965, down to 50% in 1982, down to 38.5% in 1987.. 

We see the tax burden being shifted *from the rich - to the poor and middle-class*

Through these supreme court decisions;

-https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buckley_v._Valeo

*1976 *"The most prominent portions of the case *struck down limits on spending in campaigns*"

-https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_National_Bank_of_Boston_v._Bellotti

*1978 *"defined the *free speech right of corporations* for the first time"

-https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citizens_United_v._FEC

*2010* "the First Amendment *prohibited the government from restricting independent political expenditures* by a nonprofit corporation"

-https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McCutcheon_v._FEC

*2014 *"allowed biennial aggregate on individual contributions to national party and federal candidate committees"

So would you care to tackle any of those four decisions? Or do you have another reason, outside all industries advancing simultaneously, why all wages across the board stagnated beginning in the mid-1970s?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 29, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> You are worth what you are worth. If you are unhappy at how little you are getting paid then demand more from your boss. If you are worth more he will pay you, if you are not worth more he will tell you to quit and find another job.


Your worth is determined by your current boss?

I thought you said your worth depended on your skills and education? You said in order to improve your worth, improve your skills through education and training, yet here you are applying worth to _whatever your boss says it is_.. So what if your boss is a gambling degenerate and can't pay the bills, even though you're producing more? Your raise is denied based on his ability to pay.. 

Interesting.. are we beginning to understand why basing individual worth on _subjective worth_ might be flawed?

Perhaps your worth is independent of your boss' worth? Perhaps it might be wiser to measure it based upon individual needs?

What a shocking concept!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 29, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Your worth is determined by your current boss?
> 
> I thought you said your worth depended on your skills and education? You said in order to improve your worth, improve your skills through education and training, yet here you are applying worth to _whatever your boss says it is_.. So what if your boss is a gambling degenerate and can't pay the bills, even though you're producing more? Your raise is denied based on his ability to pay..
> 
> ...


Who is going to pay for those individual needs? Are you saying the government needs to step in and FORCE my boss to pay me more money based on my subjective view of the situation?

I am saying that my needs exceed what my boss is offering. We have two different views about what should happen next. I either seek other employment at better compensation or start my own business. You want a government authority to come and intervene.

What if my needs exceed what my boss can afford to pay? What if he has to lose money to keep me at my desired salary? Will the government force him to keep paying until he declares bankruptcy?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> What if my needs exceed what my boss can afford to pay?


if your boss can't afford to pay you a basic living wage, around $10-12 an hour for full time work in most areas of the nation, then maybe he should look into a different business model.

or you can go scrub shit off of pools for $20 a pop while living in the trashiest, meth-iest, most racist nook of the phoenix metro area.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Pretty simple really...
> 
> Those at the top devised a way to steal the economic gains in the early 1970s that normally went to the workers, as evident from the graph I just posted that shows economic gains mirroring wages
> 
> ...


Once again; clearly laid out, easy step by step progression of cause and effect, complete with citations.

I DO wish the right wingers would follow this all the way down the rabbit hole... until they discover for themselves that their party orbits the black hole of greed... 

Hear now the great slurping sound of the entire Republican political party kneeling and sucking the Koch!

Democracy for dollars. I shake my head every day at those who don't see this as a threat.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 29, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Who is going to pay for those individual needs? Are you saying the government needs to step in and FORCE my boss to pay me more money based on my subjective view of the situation?
> 
> I am saying that my needs exceed what my boss is offering. We have two different views about what should happen next. I either seek other employment at better compensation or start my own business. You want a government authority to come and intervene.
> What if my needs exceed what my boss can afford to pay? What if he has to lose money to keep me at my desired salary? Will the government force him to keep paying until he declares bankruptcy?



You are conflating _individual _worth with monetary value. How much someone earns or has isn't applicable to individual worth

I'm saying if a job isn't worth paying someone a living wage to perform full time, then it isn't worth having at all, regardless of... anything. Full-time jobs should pay a living wage, if you can't afford it as an employer, then you shouldn't offer it at all because it then becomes a burden on American taxpayers who fund social welfare programs. In turn, if you oppose employers paying their fair share for their own employees, you don't then also get to complain that your taxes are financing "leeches" who abuse the system. You get to pick one or the other, but not both. "Gawdamn it, you get paid wut ur worth!" OR "Gawdamnit! Dem leeches takin' all mah Foodstamps!".. NOT both.. 

Not sure why any conservative would support establishment business over the middle-class working man, but OK..


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Full-time jobs should pay a living wage, if you can't afford it as an employer, then you shouldn't offer it at all because it then becomes a burden on American taxpayers who fund social welfare programs.


5 penises out of 5.


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 29, 2015)

If you work 35 hours a week and dont make enough to be off welfare that is a Labor issue. One that was solved by unions. Thats why i applaud this fight for $15. Business is always about the money and not the people. We as consumers need to learn to not support that. Even in little areas. Dont shop at walmart. Shop at Costco. Ask employees if they make more then what a living wage in your area is. If not STOP SHOPPING THERE.
For instance tipping. Everyone knows servers make shit and live on tips. IF you spend 1 hour at a table your minimum tip should be 10 bucks. Period. But thats imo. Thats how I tip. There is a lot of power in "the masses" and now we have the technology to mobilize as one people. And its happening. Slowly but surely. Protest marches, Blacklivesmatter, occupy wallstreet, Ferguson. The list goes on. If we can channel that in how people spend money we can change the world. Or im a fucking optimist and were all going to die to a supervirus. lol


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 30, 2015)

Let's be real here, you can't be paying people in Mississippi or bama 15$ an hour to work at Wendy's. I do think 12$ hourly nationwide should be the floor but higher in areas where the cost of living is higher.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 30, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Let's be real here, you can't be paying people in Mississippi or bama 15$ an hour to work at Wendy's. I do think 12$ hourly nationwide should be the floor but higher in areas where the cost of living is higher.


That's just a hidden tax on poor zipcodes, which does absolutely nothing to create the kind of growth true living wages would support. I think it should definitely be $15/hr, to start, cost of living increases should be figured in and a new minimum wage issued yearly.

Those areas with low cost of living will finally have an advantage. Their residents, who are more likely to be earning minimum wages anyway, will enjoy a relatively higher standard of living. This would provide the engine for accelerating economic growth in the very places it's needed most.


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 30, 2015)

Why not? Cost of living in New Orleans is a lot higher then rural areas. So you have more spendable income living in a rural area. How is that a bad thing. Seems more crime and poverty comes from living in congested areas. Where as with some room to breath we live more peacefully. 
Besides, its not like wendys cant afford it. So the CEO only makes 15 million in profit rather then 18 million. Is that 3 million so important to keep uneducated single mothers with 3 kids living off welfare. 
Have to face that Retail, Fastfood, service are where the most jobs are at. Manufacturing has left the US. We are service country now. Our pay needs to reflect that.

the number is irreverent. tie the number to inflation. Make companies share profits with ALL employees.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 30, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Your worth is determined by your current boss?
> 
> I thought you said your worth depended on your skills and education? You said in order to improve your worth, improve your skills through education and training, yet here you are applying worth to _whatever your boss says it is_.. So what if your boss is a gambling degenerate and can't pay the bills, even though you're producing more? Your raise is denied based on his ability to pay..
> 
> ...


Who is going to pay for those individual needs? Are you saying the government needs to step in and FORCE my boss to pay me more money based on my subjective view of the situation?

I am saying that my needs exceed what my boss is offering. We have two different views about what should happen next. I either seek other employment at better compensation or start my own business. You want a government authority to come and intervene.

What if my needs exceed what my boss can afford to pay? What if he has to lose money to keep me at my desired salary? Will the government force him to keep paying until he declares bankruptcy?


Padawanbater2 said:


> You are conflating _individual _worth with monetary value. How much someone earns or has isn't applicable to individual worth
> 
> I'm saying if a job isn't worth paying someone a living wage to perform full time, then it isn't worth having at all, regardless of... anything. Full-time jobs should pay a living wage, if you can't afford it as an employer, then you shouldn't offer it at all because it then becomes a burden on American taxpayers who fund social welfare programs. In turn, if you oppose employers paying their fair share for their own employees, you don't then also get to complain that your taxes are financing "leeches" who abuse the system. You get to pick one or the other, but not both. "Gawdamn it, you get paid wut ur worth!" OR "Gawdamnit! Dem leeches takin' all mah Foodstamps!".. NOT both..
> 
> Not sure why any conservative would support establishment business over the middle-class working man, but OK..



So, people who dont know you and never met you should be subject to some law that makes it illegal for them to form a business agreement for less than a certain dollar amount? I want more freedom, you are demanding less freedom. 

I am for more freedom, not less. I am for less taxes, not more. I am for less government legislation and less meddling in our lives. You want more of all of it. I dont know why a conservative much less a libertarian would have any basis to agree with you.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 30, 2015)

You can buy a house for 60 k in the South and 1k miles north its 225k ..different regions can't be made the same in reality.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 30, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> You can buy a house for 60 k in the South and 1k miles north its 225k ..different regions can't be made the same in reality.


Padwan is not going to be satisfied until everyone is equally miserable.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 30, 2015)

'The number' is most decidedly NOT irrelevant, the minimum wage requirement is there to set the floor of acceptable pay for work. While this may force some businesses to raise prices slightly, job holder's earning power increases significantly.

Profit sharing can't be mandated by legislation, but taxes sure can. Incentivising profit sharing would be easy. For damned sure taxes on profits, capital gains and investments would exceed taxes paid by wage and salary earners.

Manufacturing can come back to our shores and we can do it better than anyone, anywhere. Again, Incentivise properly through the tax code, rather than just letting it be the upper class's cheat sheet.

If all this sounds like a 'New Deal', welllllll... That's because the mess our country is in needs to address the fundamental inequities of the past 40 years, lest we have another Great Depression. As if the slow motion trainwreck of our current economy hasn't been punishment enough.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 30, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> You can buy a house for 60 k in the South and 1k miles north its 225k ..different regions can't be made the same in reality.


No one is assuming they do. In more high priced areas of the country, the minimum wage will affect a much smaller portion of the total employment. That's because the local job market is already supporting higher wages. The whole point of the idea is to specially prop up the poorest of the poor!

Why are you so willing to kick the chair out from under people with the misfortune of living in economically depressed areas?


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 30, 2015)

Lol Ttystikk ... I wish the minimum wage was 40$ an hour..but I'm a realist man. I lived in Chicago my whole life where the cost of living is fairly high.. I was a pipefitter and paid well .. I been living in Michigan the last 3 years and its polar opposites; And its only 2 hours away. 

Houses here are 1\2 the cost and sometimes 1\4 ..Cigarettes here are 5.50$ ..11$ in Chicago .. Fuel is 40-50 cents cheaper per gallon.. I could go on but ya get the point.. You can't magically make all things equal, it doesn't work.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 30, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Lol Ttystikk ... I wish the minimum wage was 40$ an hour..but I'm a realist man. I lived in Chicago my whole life where the cost of living is fairly high.. I was a pipefitter and paid well .. I been living in Michigan the last 3 years and its polar opposites; And its only 2 hours away.
> 
> Houses here are 1\2 the cost and sometimes 1\4 ..Cigarettes here are 5.50$ ..11$ in Chicago .. Fuel is 40-50 cents cheaper per gallon.. I could go on but ya get the point.. You can't magically make all things equal, it doesn't work.


I just covered this. See above.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 30, 2015)

Its a pipe dream man, can't be done. You would have mass flight from every urban area in the Country.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 30, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Its a pipe dream man, can't be done. You would have mass flight from every urban area in the Country.


I disagree. Most people in better off areas are already making more, much more, than minimum wage and thus have no incentive to up stakes and bail.

On the other hand, it would sure slow down the flight FROM those economically depressed areas to the already overcrowded big cities. That's an outcome that works for everyone.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm probably not explaining it correctly... Try this ...

Who is going to work the hundreds of thousands of minimum wage jobs in Chicago or N.Y. or S.F. ? Nobody in their right mind would stay there to work for 15$ an hour ...while having to pay 30% increase in Fuel, Food, Utility Bills, Insurance, cigarettes,booze, rent-Mortgage etc. If you could make the same wage-job an hour or 2 away.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 30, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I'm probably not explaining it correctly... Try this ...
> 
> Who is going to work the hundreds of thousands of minimum wage jobs in Chicago or N.Y. or S.F. ? Nobody in their right mind would stay there to work for 15$ an hour ...while having to pay 30% increase in Fuel, Food, Utility Bills, Insurance, cigarettes,booze, rent-Mortgage etc. If you could make the same wage-job an hour or 2 away.


I get your point. I think we're just going to have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 30, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I'm probably not explaining it correctly... Try this ...
> 
> Who is going to work the hundreds of thousands of minimum wage jobs in Chicago or N.Y. or S.F. ? Nobody in their right mind would stay there to work for 15$ an hour ...while having to pay 30% increase in Fuel, Food, Utility Bills, Insurance, cigarettes,booze, rent-Mortgage etc. If you could make the same wage-job an hour or 2 away.


Hmm, little to no traffic, less stress, more family time. 
Nah, It's not good for China, Oil, Pharma or the Prison Industries.

Corp. Board Members aren't required to be "American", but can funnel millions into Lobbying.

Why is Washington continuing to build China's middle class would be a better question.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> No, I am a little dog who had to shell out over 13,000 dollars in taxes last year.
> 
> Decide whether you are for the average man or against him. You are declaring that I am the average man yet miss the fact that not only the rich have to pay a shitload in taxes to support all your 'free' shit.




Average man = Scorp

Unless you are a billionaire, it's not you we have targeted..have you heard of small business Saturday? We are defending you..How many of your friends participate?

I spoke to yet another concerned citizen at the dog park yesterday who doesn't vote..a dem no less..asked her what she thought about Bernie.. man..did she perk up. .3 bullet points is all it takes.

My schuylaar senses have noticed a definitive shift in the general public opinion from Bernie who? To Bernie! Let's do! In the last 30 days.

That $13k was a portion of what some Fortune 500's -45% NETR that you paid for..right church; wrong pew.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Nope, you are incorrect.
> Ronnie was 69 years and 349 days old...He was still 69
> 
> *PRESIDENTS: AGE AT INAUGURATION*
> ...


I knew I get get you fuckers to finally google something.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> You keep moving back to this point..2010.
> 
> Just how long was that period exactly in which he had time to effect change? 6 months? He did plenty..if you're unsure..post dates in question and I'll post his milestones and legacies.


<crickets>


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not surprised that you like him. You have a lot in common. Especially in his later days.
> 
> The best understatement describing the Reign of the Joker:
> _The overwhelming praise for a president who plunged the nation into its worst deficit ever, ignored and cut public money for the poor, while also ignoring the AIDS crisis, is a bit tough to take._


Just say no to drugs - Mommy Reagan


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> You keep saying 'they have the game rigged' when it was the government who legally rigged the game. Why are you not mad at the government again? Oh yeah, dont bite the hand that feeds ya ;]


Lemme explain something to you..1) laws are made because of negative actions or conditions..pick a law..any law and I will clearly show you it is the disgusting human condition of exploitation and bad behaviors, which got us said law..there is no one to blame but ourselves..2) Define lobbyist.

I seriously can't believe you're this thick..you only paint half of your selective picture.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> I didn't bring up 2010, he did. At least a year, in which he had majorities in both the House and the Senate. He did plenty? Let's see, my sister's Obamacare wouldn't pay a single one of her medical bills, not a single one or any portion of one. Iraq has fallen into the hands of ISIS, Russia has begun a new campaign of global dominance, radical Islam has grown more powerful and acquired a homeland, too many to list here. Just because you can get a free PAP smear now doesn't imply good leadership.


I don't believe you about your sisters ACA..ala' @nitro harley..
You're going to have to cite.

GOP math is different from that which is universal language of 1+1=2.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> scrubbing shit off of pools for $20 a pop while you take out a personal loan to cover living expenses is success?
> 
> shiiiiiiiiiit.


Yes..success for the bank..and just who is that?


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 30, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Average man = Scorp
> 
> Unless you are a billionaire, it's not you we have targeted..have you heard of small business Saturday? We are defending you..How many of your friends participate?
> 
> ...


Is that why in aggregate polling Bernie is 20+ points behind Clinton?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Depends how much a greedy tax evading Cayman Island creep makes...
> 
> You obviovsly have no problem with massive redistribution of wealth UPWARD...
> 
> ...


Bravo! + rep


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Yeah, spending your paycheck is "redistribution"
> When the people refuse to support themselves and demand I support them, I'm in favor of them getting hungry enough to go out and earn their keep, not feeding them, housing them, and giving them a free education they intend to waste.
> "Don't worry about people below you unless you're willing to trade places with them." So, unless I'm willing to be poor, I shouldn't give a damn about them? Strange philosophy.
> Your "reforms" only seem to apply to those who disagree with you, let's not pretend otherwise.
> The rich already pay more. You just think you have the right to unlimited confiscation of those you deem better off than you. Or even those worse off.


You know Red, you should be mad..you're right, you shouldn't have to support us..but you're upset with the wrong group..

1-1% doesnt want to pay taxes and shift more of the burden to you, Single-0 taxpayer and Scorp.
2-1% doesn't wish increase in wages or to hire the American worker, a total double whammy on the economy..exactly who do they think buys their products?
3-money is hidden offshore on top of that -45% ETR that they don't pay..so there's not even a clear picture.

Until we truly attempt to change this, nothing will.

Bernie Sanders is our best bet to attempt the above.

Remember T-mobile says: Now you can leave your phone at home..


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 30, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Is that why in aggregate polling Bernie is 20+ points behind Clinton?


It takes time to educate a population. It's been a commodity for over 30 yrs now.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> So you're saying the people earning 6 figures pay loads of tax?
> 
> But your entire argument is that they don't pay enough...


Define: PROPORTIONATE.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Is that why in aggregate polling Bernie is 20+ points behind Clinton?


We don't get to move onto another question until you cite your last 3 that I've asked.

Distraction: Irish.

Point: Schuylaar.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 30, 2015)

For forty years, this country has been getting more and more conservative. Inequalities have gotten worse. Our human rights record inside and outside the country is terrible. The country isn't working for anyone but the one percent, and ignoring the needs of 99% of anything is a recipe for disaster.

Coincidence? That's the best that right wingers can come up with?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> reported for posting private message, and being a crybaby.


Coffee/screen +rep!


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Pretty sure it's the Republicans pushing for a flat/"fair" tax and they're lambasted by the lefties for it.


We need to go back to 90% once you're small island status.

No one needs that much money.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 30, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I'm probably not explaining it correctly... Try this ...
> 
> Who is going to work the hundreds of thousands of minimum wage jobs in Chicago or N.Y. or S.F. ? Nobody in their right mind would stay there to work for 15$ an hour ...while having to pay 30% increase in Fuel, Food, Utility Bills, Insurance, cigarettes,booze, rent-Mortgage etc. If you could make the same wage-job an hour or 2 away.


You left out the money grabbing local governtment fees in those liberal controlled areas. You can't replace a bedroom window without 15 govt. and psuedo-govt. agencies tacking on an inspector and fees you pay so he can hold down his control freak type of job.

There is a major outflux of Californians into Texas because they are fed up with the stifling regulations, laws, fees, and such. Case in point....I was talking to a USDA agent out of Austin this morning who was surveying me regarding my vineyard ops. Asked her about the biz since vineyards and wineries are popping around me like popcorn. She said there are Californians buying up land in W. Texas where there's a major grape industry there.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 30, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> No one needs that much money.


That's not your call to make.

You have this have-not jealous thing going for any one who's a success and has made something of themselves. I have no problem with billionaires except for guys like Bill Gates who became successful by stealing the intellectual property of others or con their way to riches like the Clintons have.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 30, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Its a pipe dream man, can't be done. You would have mass flight from every urban area in the Country.


Bonus Points for a thought provoking statement, but the conclusion I came to might surprise you;

So what? What's wrong with people leaving overcrowded cities for rural areas, most of whom have plenty of extra capacity from years of dwindling populations of their own? Exactly what's wrong with 'mass flight from every urban area in the country'?

Upon further reflection, it seems like an artificially low minimum wage might be a big part of the reason why we have inner city ghettos in the first place!

So, Thanks for that.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 30, 2015)

I have this jealous thing, that I have to work twice as long for the same standard of living/retirement as my Grandfather.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> Do you understand what productivity is?
> 
> If you have a man with a shovel and give him a backhoe, suddenly he is 1000% more productive. Computer and mechanical technology is responsible for the majority of that productivity. You dont pay a ditch digger 1000* more than you were paying him when he was digging with a shovel rather than a backhoe because he is 1000 times more productive.


Yeah, we understand what it is mr pool man.

Have you ever heard of a Profit Share?

When you ask your boss for one:

GOP Dracula will suck the life out of you


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> How else do you explain it? Are people suddenly faster, stronger and smarter than in the 1950's? Are they 300% better?
> 
> It is not my responsibility to prove reality to you. That was your parents job and they failed miserably.


Actually, you're making the claim, so you do need to provide the proof.

However, yes to all..we are living longer lives, no longer subscribe to what's merely told to us by the media as truth and people are smarter in general..I've seen 5 year olds with cell phones..10-12 year olds taking college courses because they've been gaming since before they could speak.


----------



## Wavels (Nov 30, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Actually, you're making the claim, so you do need to provide the proof.
> 
> However, yes to all..we are living longer lives, no longer subscribe to what's merely told to us by the media as truth and people are smarter in general..I've seen 5 year olds with cell phones..10-12 year olds taking college courses because they've been gaming since before they could speak.



Smart Phones* only* enhance technological prowess.
Modern technology has actually made humans dumber about what it means to be human.
Conversation is rapidly becoming a lost practice, camaraderie, and human bonding are falling out of favor, and seem to be unattainable.
Social media assists in rendering human communication and social interactions to snippets of text devoid of nuance and meaning.
Smart phones make people dumber.
We are losing our collective, historical humanity.
This will not end well.


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 30, 2015)

Black Friday reminds me of that movie, "The Purge." It's the one day out of the year when people can go crazy, act stupid, and get away with it.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 30, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> They choose to work there, or are they literal slaves?
> 
> Get a different job, who the fuck *wants* to work at Walmart for shit pay?
> 
> ...


Yeah, such a standard reply. "If you don't like working here then leave." This said to people in many different situations such as rental housing, certain cities, work places and the like. Its a pretty lazy and bone stupid way to look at it. In fact, Walmart has an employee turnover of 44%, so most do move on, if not the first year then within a few years they quit because of poor working conditions AND pay. Walmart is a crappy place to shop. I don't shop there. Eventually their practices will drive them under. Meanwhile their top management will collect bonuses for making the quarterly profit line look good. Then when the business crashes, they will be given a golden parachute. I guess that seems fair to you because "success".

You mentioned fairness and that's what I was responding to, not the low wages at Walmart. I was pointing out that your idea of fairness was coddling a class that does nothing to deserve it. You have said nothing to counter this argument, you just lashed out at a class of people that are just trying to make ends meet. You are exhibiting a short term memory problem coupled with emotional issues typical of those with a conservative bent or dementia. Maybe you should increase you daily vitamin intake. But I think your problem is structural.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> How else do you explain it? Are people suddenly faster, stronger and smarter than in the 1950's? Are they 300% better?
> 
> It is not my responsibility to prove reality to you. That was your parents job and they failed miserably.


They are also doing the work of many others on a productivity level.. ever notices how when employees leave employers try to eliminate the position and spread the extra work around not compensating for extra work which goes to employers pocket..that and the drive to minimize benefit expenditure through part-time staff which is in direct conflict of American Dream..you cannot have it without full time wages benefits package and in return, you get a staff that doesn't give a flying fuck about your business..


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 30, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> <crickets>


Yep, conservatives don't want facts. Facts have a liberal bias, y'know.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Black Friday reminds me of that movie, "The Purge." It's the one day out of the year when people can go crazy, act stupid, and get away with it.


Whoa! I had the same thought the other night.. You can hear people at midnight and beyond hooting and hollering..crazy, almost scary shit going on..I was almost expecting bonfires..loud cars racing..people screaming out of nowhere..gunfire


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 30, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Whoa! I had the same thought the other night.. You can hear people at midnight and beyond hooting and hollering..crazy, almost scary shit going on..I was almost expecting bonfires..loud cars racing..people screaming out of nowhere..gunfire


lol. It doesn't help the brick and mortar stores. More people every year are shopping Black Friday online. More "clicks than bricks" this year, and Cyber Monday is on record pace to crack $3 billion today.

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-cyber-monday-numbers-20151130-htmlstory.html


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 30, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Its a pipe dream man, can't be done. You would have mass flight from every urban area in the Country.





Uncle Ben said:


> That's not your call to make.
> 
> You have this have-not jealous thing going for any one who's a success and has made something of themselves. I have no problem with billionaires except for guys like Bill Gates who became successful by stealing the intellectual property of others or con their way to riches like the Clintons have.


Why are working class people like aged farmers and pipe fitters so wrapped up in protecting the wealthy of this country? Over the past few decades, its the working class that has seen reduced wages in the jobs they have and reduction in the availability of good paying jobs. Why don't these people look to their own interest and let the wealthy take care of themselves? The rich don't need help, but they willingly accept it.

Regarding wages, conservatives claim that increasing wages to a livable standard will somehow reduce employment. This is another case where facts show a liberal bias. Don't worry conservatives, stick to FOX news and you'll avoid these biased facts.

Personally, I think that its too late for Walmart, but even WalMart has begun to realize that shockingly low wages aren't good for business: http://blogs.wsj.com/atwork/2015/02/19/one-reason-wal-mart-is-raising-pay-turnover/

Meanwhile those same executives that made poor decisions regarding pay and yearly costing the company hundreds of millions in lost profits are rewarded with bonuses for "making the numbers" each quarter. Another example of @Harrekin 's idea of "fairness" due to "success". A different way to look at it is this short term mentality is costing the country real growth of the economy and destroying capital. Vampire squids indeed.

*One Reason Wal-Mart Is Raising Pay: Turnover*

Announcing its decision to raise wages for its lowest-paid workers, Wal-Mart Stores Inc.’s chief executive quoted company founder Sam Walton, stating that “our people make the difference.”

Other statements by company executives Thursday were more explicit: the retailer has realized that staff turnover was hurting its business, and it is willing to spend $1 billion this year on higher pay and more career opportunities to keep store workers in their jobs.

“You got to ensure that your associates are retained, you have to take into account turnover, and you have to take into account their engagement. It’s part of the puzzle,” U.S. CEO Greg Foran said on a conference call. All of that, he noted, will help the company “lean in and improve the store experience for our customers.”

Put simply, Wal-Mart knows that shopping in its stores can be frustrating when staff can’t answer shoppers’ questions or don’t care enough to make the experience pleasant. A year ago, Gap Inc.GPS -2.83%, raised pay for its hourly workers in part to keep skilled, motivated workers on its retail floors.

A large body of research—some conducted decades ago by current Federal Reserve chairwoman Janet Yellen—suggests that raising wages leads to lower employee turnover and better customer service, which generally correlate with higher sales and lower expenses.

Stemming turnover, in particular, can save companies a lot of money. Turnover is a special scourge of retail and service companies where wages are low and hourly workers are often viewed as disposable and interchangeable. Turnover in retail averaged around 66% for part-time hourly sales associates in 2014, according to the Hay Group, a management consulting firm. For full-timers, who are more likely to be tethered to a company with benefits like health insurance, turnover was 27%.

A 2003 paper by University of California economists who studied the impact of living-wage policies implemented at San Francisco’s airport discovered that turnover dropped by about one-third among airport employers:

Turnover fell by an average of 34% among all surveyed firms and 60% among firms that experienced average wage increases of 10% or more. The greatest reduction in turnover occurred among airport-security screeners, from 94.7% a year in April 2000 to 18.7% fifteen months later, an 80% decrease. Cabin-cleaning firms reported a 44% reduction in turnover, and ramp workers a 25% reduction.

The authors concluded that employers pay about $4,275 in turnover costs every time a worker is replaced, and that SFO’s reductions saved firms roughly $6.6 million each year, offsetting the cost of the pay increase, which totaled about $42.7 million in wages, taxes and benefits.

Using the study’s (admittedly outdated) numbers, if Wal-Mart has 50% turnover among associates and logs a similar 34% decline in quitting among the 500,000 workers who will receive bigger paychecks, the retailer would save more than $350 million. So while the pay raise and related programs will cost $1 billion, Wal-Mart could earn back a big portion of that in lower HR expenses.

Another study, this one from 2005 and focused on low-wage workers whose pay was bumped up after a living-wage ordinance in Los Angeles, found that affected employers had turnover rates of 32%, compared with 49% at companies not bound by the rule. Thanks to lower turnover, the living-wage companies recovered about 16% of the payroll increases they incurred as a result of the rule.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 30, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Bonus Points for a thought provoking statement, but the conclusion I came to might surprise you;
> 
> So what? What's wrong with people leaving overcrowded cities for rural areas, most of whom have plenty of extra capacity from years of dwindling populations of their own? Exactly what's wrong with 'mass flight from every urban area in the country'?
> 
> ...






I think education is a HUGE reason its so hard to break that poverty cycle, Jobs is equally important.. But not minimum wage jobs..careers in a better field. I agree politically with almost everything ya say..just can't agree that Wendy's worker or any mininum wage worker should make the same as a person in NYC.. The gap is massive in comparing cost of living expenses... I think 12$ hour should be the floor in low cost of living areas. I'm more concerned with low domestic production and jobs going overseas. There should be higher paying careers here and companies that choose to outsource should be penalized.

I'd like to see the tax code re written, its ridiculous. Yachts and private jets can't be write offs. Anyone making under 25k should pay 1% tax rate. 25-35k = 3% 36-50k = 5% 
51-75k = 7% 76-99k= 9% 100-149k =12% 150-199k =15% 200-399k = 17% 400-999 k= 22% million and above 35% no write offs for anyone.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 30, 2015)

Fog dog- I'm against any corporate welfare and letting the elite dodge taxes.. I'm also a realist though.. I'm against giving billions to Israel and pissing away trillions in foreign wars. If I was in charge we would have paid China off by now, And put a big fat tariff on imported goods that should be produced domestically.


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 30, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Define: PROPORTIONATE.


Ok I get it:

When you were paying it, it was more than enough and you've done your bit
Now that you're not paying it anymore, people should pay MOAR!


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 30, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Fog dog- I'm against any corporate welfare and letting the elite dodge taxes.. I'm also a realist though.. I'm against giving billions to Israel and pissing away trillions in foreign wars. If I was in charge we would have paid China off by now, And put a big fat tariff on imported goods that should be produced domestically.


Sorry, I lumped you with the defenders of the rich. It boggles me that @NLXSK1 the pool skimmer, and @Red1966 the cabby and @Uncle Ben the failed farmer in Texas all defend the wealthy over their own cause. The wealthiest are doing the best in US history and yet people that are working hard but losing ground year after year act as though the wealthy need legal protection. I call bullshit on this.

As far as a minimum wage-floor what do you care whether somebody in Mississippi can live comfortably at 15/hr and somebody in NYC will struggle at the same wage? A minimum wage will level the field for workers and their employers. The argument that the cities will empty if this happens is kind of strange. Wouldn't this force wages even higher in the cities? Even so, why would you care about unequal benefits due to this?

Your concerns regarding cheap imports, regressive taxation and education all resonate with me in the same way.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 30, 2015)

The government works hard to get people to vote against their own self interest- Damn near the whole South falls victim to this. These right to work states fucked themselves and the wages reflect that.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 30, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> The government works hard to get people to vote against their own self interest- Damn near the whole South falls victim to this. These right to work states fucked themselves and the wages reflect that.


Not the government, just the parties.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 30, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> The government works hard to get people to vote against their own self interest- Damn near the whole South falls victim to this. These right to work states fucked themselves and the wages reflect that.


They're a little slow down there, in case you haven't noticed...

Those were blue states before the 1965 civil rights act...

Fucking rebels...


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They're a little slow down there, in case you haven't noticed...
> 
> Those were blue states before the 1965 civil rights act...
> 
> Fucking rebels...


They just want to be left alone with their racism and American apartheid. I've lived down there, it's creepy as Fuck.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 1, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> They just want to be left alone with their racism and American apartheid. I've lived down there, it's creepy as Fuck.


My dad bought a condo when he retired in Myrtle Beach in 1980. Stayed there in the winters. One day a couple guys went to his place to 'welcome' another Republican to the area. He literally threw them the fuck out. You don't mess with a 44 yr. USW worker like that...Lol.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 1, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> We need to go back to 90% once you're small island status.
> 
> No one needs that much money.


90%?

I'll be sure to cry a tear for your economy when your rich flee to here.

You think they register companies in the Camen Islands to save chump change?

You're gonna try steal billions MORE than that, you think they'd just accept that so they can call themselves Murican?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 1, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> 90%?
> 
> I'll be sure to cry a tear for your economy when your rich flee to here.
> 
> ...


So why didn't the rich flee in the 50s?


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So why didn't the rich flee in the 50s?


Because the marginal rate and the effective rate are two different things?

You idiots are calling for a 90% effective rate, not a marginal one.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 1, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> 90%?
> 
> I'll be sure to cry a tear for your economy when your rich flee to here.
> 
> ...


You promise to keep them there?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 1, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> The government works hard to get people to vote against their own self interest- Damn near the whole South falls victim to this. These right to work states fucked themselves and the wages reflect that.


It's the GOP and its government that does this..we were thisclose to a new governor and mmj but then came Sheldon Addelson's money.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 1, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Ok I get it:
> 
> When you were paying it, it was more than enough and you've done your bit
> Now that you're not paying it anymore, people should pay MOAR!


Distraction


----------



## god1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> 90%?
> 
> I'll be sure to cry a tear for your economy when your rich flee to here.
> 
> ...



Have you noticed what Pfizer has in the works? You're talking to fools.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 1, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Because the marginal rate and the effective rate are two different things?
> 
> You idiots are calling for a 90% effective rate, not a marginal one.


I'm calling for the same tax codes we had in the 1950s when prosperity was high for everyone, under that Socialist Eisenhower


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 1, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> 90%?
> 
> I'll be sure to cry a tear for your economy when your rich flee to here.
> 
> ...


You make absolutely no sense in this posting. The Irish have much higher personal tax rates compared to the US. Its rated as the 10th highest in the world. Have the wealthy in Ireland fled to avoid taxes in your land? No.

Ireland kind of sort of benefits from lower corporate tax rates but these lower rates didn't insulate it from the shock felt in the early part of this decade. Also, Ireland's unemployment rate is 9% compared to the US's rate of 5%. So, yeah, headquarters locate there but its not all skittles and beer when corporate tax rates are low with correspondingly high personal rates.

You have a much better social safety net and a more even distribution of wealth in Ireland compared to the US. Minimum wages are also higher in Ireland. This is all that's being asked for by more enlightened people here. The discussion revolves around how to make a sustainable, robust and healthy society, which is something the US does not have. The discussion regarding a livable minimum wage is one avenue toward this.

What you seem to want is the US's fucked up system. Be careful of what you wish for.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm calling for the same tax codes we had in the 1950s when prosperity was high for everyone, under that Socialist Eisenhower


I SECOND EVERY WORD OF THIS!

In addition, I'd feel an awful lot safer with Mr Eisenhower's judgment in dealing with the Chinese today than with any contemporary leader I can think of!


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 1, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> The government works hard to get people to vote against their own self interest- Damn near the whole South falls victim to this. These right to work states fucked themselves and the wages reflect that.


Could not what you call "the government" be more broadly termed as the political and economic system? In the south, practically all of the main institutions of society such as churches, factories, banks, schools and places of commerce like grocery stores have colluded against progressive policies that would make life better for those living in the lower third of this economy. The mainly white blue collar workers of the south are the least likely to support their own causes in favor of the wealthy elites. The so-called right to work laws of the south are a great example of this. Its as if the European-Americans of the south never gave up the plantation system.


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 1, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Bull Shit Bull Shit and More BULL SHIT!
> 
> 250M hedge fund manager paid 4.3M and brags about to your god Trump.
> 
> ...


Tax rate on highest income earners is 39%. A 250M hedge fund isn't income. It's just the value of the hedge fund. I don't even support Trump for president, let alone God. Assuming I do because that is your way of trying to define me as you want me to be instead of who I really am is the way you people try to silence any opposing view. 

So let's see you name this hedge fund and this manager of your claim.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 1, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Tax rate on highest income earners is 39%. A 250M hedge fund isn't income. It's just the value of the hedge fund. I don't even support Trump for president, let alone God. Assuming I do because that is your way of trying to define me as you want me to be instead of who I really am is the way you people try to silence any opposing view.
> 
> So let's see you name this hedge fund and this manager of your claim.


Directly from your god Trump's speech 6 wks. ago...Ask him...or maybe he was lying again? Sounded credible, he said he'd change that shit... Oops, THAT was the lie maybe?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 1, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Tax rate on highest income earners is 39%.


Yeah, that would be income tax, the thing is, when you earn into the tens of millions, your money isn't coming from income, it's coming from investments and property and capital gains which isn't taxed at the 39% rate. That's why Mitt Romney paid 14% and why Buffet pays less in taxes than his secretary.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah, that would be income tax, the thing is, when you earn into the tens of millions, your money isn't coming from income, it's coming from investments and property and capital gains which isn't taxed at the 39% rate. That's why Mitt Romney paid 14% and why Buffet pays less in taxes than his secretary.


And it's what has to change for this country to work for the majority of its people.

The republican party has done an excellent job of showing us all just how stupid people can be politically if there's the will and the funds to systematically deceive them.


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 1, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Directly from your god Trump's speech 6 wks. ago...Ask him...or maybe he was lying again? Sounded credible, he said he'd change that shit... Oops, THAT was the lie maybe?


You keep trying to make this about Trump. Are you arguing with him or me? So far, you haven't been able to dispute me at all. Pretending I worship a man I wouldn't even vote for is just asinine.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So why didn't the rich flee in the 50s?


Do you know what globalization is? I doubt you do or you would have not asked such a ridiculous question.


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 1, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> And it's what has to change for this country to work for the majority of its people.
> 
> The republican party has done an excellent job of showing us all just how stupid people can be politically if there's the will and the funds to systematically deceive them.


The government WANTS people to invest in businesses. The lower capital gains rates are an incentive both parties decided were effective. Businesses face the prospect of loosing money instead of gaining money. Income earners don't face that risk. Changing this practice is more likely to leave income earners with no jobs, a situation that definitely won't work for the majority.


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 1, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Do you know what globalization is? I doubt you do or you would have not asked such a ridiculous question.


Globalization was almost nonexistent in the 50's. The fallacy of youth is they think the world was always the way it is now.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Buffet pays less in taxes than his secretary.


Seems I will have to keep an eye on you and the lies you type. Buffet does not pay less taxes than his secretary, he is taxed at a lower rate. People like to regurgitate a lot of BS.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 1, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> You keep trying to make this about Trump. Are you arguing with him or me? So far, you haven't been able to dispute me at all. Pretending I worship a man I wouldn't even vote for is just asinine.


Read slow, OK? Trump said in a speech that a hedge fund manager that he knows M-A-D-E $250M in 2014 and paid $4M in taxes.

Got it?

Sound fair?

If it does...you're twisted.


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 1, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Read slow, OK? Trump said in a speech that a hedge fund manager that he knows M-A-D-E $250M in 2014 and paid $4M in taxes.
> 
> Got it?
> 
> ...


So you're quoting Trump and that somehow makes ME a Trump worshiper?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 1, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> So you're quoting Trump and that somehow makes ME a Trump worshiper?


This started about tax rates. Are you changing the subject?

So who ARE you voting for then?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 1, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Do you know what globalization is? I doubt you do or you would have not asked such a ridiculous question.


Like I've said before, you want to do business in America, you pay American tax rates. You don't get to leave the country, pay foreign workers a fraction of what you'd pay American workers and pocket the profit and expect to sell your product/service in the US. That's not how it should work, that's partly responsible for keeping American wages low and unemployment high. There's not a corporation in the world that would give up the North American market just to pay a lower tax percentage and low labor costs.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Like I've said before, you want to do business in America, you pay American tax rates. You don't get to leave the country, pay foreign workers a fraction of what you'd pay American workers and pocket the profit and expect to sell your product/service in the US. That's not how it should work, that's partly responsible for keeping American wages low and unemployment high. There's not a corporation in the world that would give up the North American market just to pay a lower tax percentage and low labor costs.


Says he who types from a computer or phone not manufactured in America.


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 1, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> This started about tax rates. Are you changing the subject?
> 
> So who ARE you voting for then?


No, you did. I haven't decided. Hell, they haven't even had the primaries yet.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 1, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Says he who types from a computer or phone not manufactured in America.


That's one of the differences between liberals and conservatives, I would gladly pay more if it meant someone else *on the lower end* got more. Conservatives will *only* pay more if it goes straight to the top or benefits themselves in some way

Class act, those conservatives. I bet that's what Jesus would do too


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's one of the differences between liberals and conservatives, I would gladly pay more if it meant someone else *on the lower end* got more. Conservatives will *only* pay more if it goes straight to the top or benefits themselves in some way
> 
> Class act, those conservatives. I bet that's what Jesus would do too


I am just giving you a hard time. I see eye to eye with you on most things. I get your point and I agree.


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's one of the differences between liberals and conservatives, I would gladly pay more if it meant someone else *on the lower end* got more. Conservatives will *only* pay more if it goes straight to the top or benefits themselves in some way
> 
> Class act, those conservatives. I bet that's what Jesus would do too


Class act. those liberals, claiming they would gladly pay more, yet they DON'T. They do, however demand more for themselves.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 1, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> No, you did. I haven't decided. Hell, they haven't even had the primaries yet.


No, you...YOU changed the subject. From a 4.3M actual tax on 250M to your 97M to something about your god Trump. That you'll vote for. Because you're so far to the right you need a cane to hold you up. So why lie about, you're voting for Trump right after he buys the nomination.


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 1, 2015)

This is not a liberal or conservative issue. Its a society issue. I cant think of anyone that wouldnt be ok with things being a little more expensive if that extra was going to the worker.
But that dont happen. See back when occupy wallstreet was going on there was this big thing about Papa Johns. And Papa wouldnt raise the price $0.15 per pizza to cover health benefits for employees.
We all know about walmart and target and how much government welfare they get. Easily save tax payers money by paying them more and getting them out of welfare. Then they add more to to the GDP. Costco does it. Why cant everyone else?

So the real objective is to change how people spend money and how they are paid.

So I leave you with this quote:
...I laid down the simple proposition that nobody is going to starve in this country. It seems to me to be equally plain that no business which depends for existence on paying less than living wages to its workers has any right to continue in this country. By "business" I mean the whole of commerce as well as the whole of industry; by workers I mean all workers, the white collar class as well as the men in overalls; and by living wages I mean more than a bare subsistence level-I mean the wages of decent living. -FDR

You as a consumer need to decide what a living wage is. Once you've decided what that is, only shop at places that do that or better.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2015)

@m4s73r FDR couldn't get elected today. Neither could Dwight Eisenhower. They're both too mainstream... too politically moderate.

Start asking conservatives you meet what the difference is between their beliefs and fascism... then watch the fun as they play a verbal game of Twister with themselves!


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 1, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> @m4s73r FDR couldn't get elected today. Neither could Dwight Eisenhower. They're both too mainstream... too politically moderate.
> 
> Start asking conservatives you meet what the difference is between their beliefs and fascism... then watch the fun as they play a verbal game of Twister with themselves!


What is the difference between your beliefs and fascism?


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 1, 2015)

So everyone knows Bernie isn't going to have a chance in hell at being president, Right?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 1, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> So, another asshole telling me what I think. By the way, you brought Trump into this, not me.


You have the mind of a child. Too small to think past himself, too inadequate to know why. 

Everything - literally (I have NEVER seen you post a thoughtful or meaningful reply to anyone, everything is all about HATE with you. You hate everyone and anything that disagrees with you) - is against you. Everyone is wrong. 

You will die a sad, lonely man, and as much as I hate you, that's sad as fuck.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 1, 2015)

NoDrama said:


> So everyone knows Bernie isn't going to have a chance in hell at being president, Right?


So everyone knows Republicans aren't going to have a chance in hell at being president, Right?


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You have the mind of a child. Too small to think past himself, too inadequate to know why.
> 
> Everything - literally (I have NEVER seen you post a thoughtful or meaningful reply to anyone, everything is all about HATE with you. You hate everyone and anything that disagrees with you) - is against you. Everyone is wrong.
> 
> You will die a sad, lonely man, and as much as I hate you, that's sad as fuck.


Wow, really haten on me. Might be maybe just a lil tiny bit of projection going on here? Do I threaten you?


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So everyone knows Republicans aren't going to have a chance in hell at being president, Right?


Hilary gets Dem nomination. Hilary is arrested for any of dozens of crimes. Poof!!! Republicans win by default.


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So everyone knows Republicans aren't going to have a chance in hell at being president, Right?


The Republicans are a joke, they have shit leadership, and shitty people voted in by idiots.
Same as the Democrats.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 1, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Wow, really haten on me. Might be maybe just a lil tiny bit of projection going on here? Do I threaten you?


I hate you because you're an objectively bad person


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 1, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Hilary gets Dem nomination. Hilary is arrested for any of dozens of crimes. Poof!!! Republicans win by default.


Good luck!


NoDrama said:


> The Republicans are a joke, they have shit leadership, and shitty people voted in by idiots.
> Same as the Democrats.


Until you have public support, libertarian ideals will fail to reach significance

Maybe you should work on selling that idea first


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So everyone knows Republicans aren't going to have a chance in hell at being president, Right?


The main reason I'm still following along with these threads is to see if there's some argument that will cause a right winger to actually stop, think and question some of their assumptions.

I have and it's made all the difference. Really, I think most republicans aren't thinking their positions through to their ultimate conclusions.

Questioning basic premises is the foundation of science. I think that's why they call it political science... because the politics of faith ain't ever gonna work- and humanity has been trying for thousands of years.


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Until you have public support, libertarian ideals will fail to reach significance
> 
> Maybe you should work on selling that idea first


How long before Bernie drops out?


----------



## god1 (Dec 1, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> The main reason I'm still following along with these threads is to see if there's some argument that will cause a right winger to actually stop, think and question some of their assumptions.
> 
> I have and it's made all the difference. Really, I think most republicans aren't thinking their positions through to their ultimate conclusions.
> 
> Questioning basic premises is the foundation of science. I think that's why they call it political science... because the politics of faith ain't ever gonna work- and humanity has been trying for thousands of years.



Haha ... Political Science is an oxymoron. It's ideology pretending to be a science.
You're okay T; I just couldn't resist ---


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 1, 2015)

NoDrama said:


> How long before Bernie drops out?


Probably March

The end to the social safety net programs, like you want, will never happen without violent revolution. Are you willing to kill people over your belief that people should provide for themselves?

If so, you're crazy. If not, why continue to obstruct inevitable progress?a


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I hate you because you're an objectively bad person


No, you have no idea who I am. You have this persona you have projected on to me. A persona of your making, not mine. You have a need to make me a "baddy" because you are threatened by me.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2015)

god1 said:


> Haha ... Political Science is an oxymoron. It's ideology pretending to be a science.
> You're okay T; I just couldn't resist ---


You're a troll who's bad at definitions.


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Probably March
> 
> The end to the social safety net programs, like you want, will never happen without violent revolution. Are you willing to kill people over your belief that people should provide for themselves?
> 
> If so, you're crazy. If not, why continue to obstruct inevitable progress?a


Really hateful tonight, Paddy. Somebody shit in your cereal this morning?


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Probably March
> 
> The end to the social safety net programs, like you want, will never happen without violent revolution. Are you willing to kill people over your belief that people should provide for themselves?
> 
> If so, you're crazy. If not, why continue to obstruct inevitable progress?a


Spin the wheel again, you obviously don't base what you write on facts or anything. I have never championed the cause of social program smackdown, why do your arguments stink of perceived personal slights?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 1, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> So, another asshole telling me what I think. By the way, you brought Trump into this, not me.


No, you actually did. You asked for specifics about the $250M a hedge fund manager made with his tax burden being 4.3M. Which you fucking disputed claiming he paid 97M. And then you changed the subject. You're not very focused on this at all.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 1, 2015)

NoDrama said:


> Spin the wheel again, you obviously don't base what you write on facts or anything. I have never championed the cause of social program smackdown, why do your arguments stink of perceived personal slights?


Sure you haven't


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 1, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> I'd be happy with a Congress that supports Americans as much as they do China/Big Oil &1%.


For me personally, I would like to see something done about the 100 mostly white guys that run the Senate (except Bernie) of course. They used to be appointed by their state's Governor's. There is a precedent to make serious changes in that institution. What ever happened to term limits? But we probably need at least the 435 (maybe more)* mostly criminals* in the House to keep modern "free market" capitalism running .


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 2, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Tax rate on highest income earners is 39%. A 250M hedge fund isn't income. It's just the value of the hedge fund. I don't even support Trump for president, let alone God. Assuming I do because that is your way of trying to define me as you want me to be instead of who I really am is the way you people try to silence any opposing view.
> 
> So let's see you name this hedge fund and this manager of your claim.


_"Assuming I do because that is your way of trying to define me as you want me to be instead of who I really am is the way you people try to silence any opposing view."_

That's rich! You poor thing, people are mis-characterizing poor little Red. Coming from you, this is really funny.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2015)

A hard and fast no money in politics law would snap the chains of cash between politicians and those who would buy them.

We as Americans basically have to confront the fact that we've built a country around corruption at every level and that it's time to either start living up to the principles we espouse or abandon them altogether.

If we simply let corruption take rein, as has already begun, the ultimate consequence is chaos. That's the tragedy of the commons of civilization itself and the whole thing crumbles as 'every man for himself!' tears down first the social contract, second order and security and third shared infrastructure and we end up like Somalia.

That's why we all need to face facts. The SAME facts. The left and the right aren't even using the same language anymore, let alone the same points of reference.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 2, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> You make absolutely no sense in this posting. The Irish have much higher personal tax rates compared to the US. Its rated as the 10th highest in the world. Have the wealthy in Ireland fled to avoid taxes in your land? No.
> 
> Ireland kind of sort of benefits from lower corporate tax rates but these lower rates didn't insulate it from the shock felt in the early part of this decade. Also, Ireland's unemployment rate is 9% compared to the US's rate of 5%. So, yeah, headquarters locate there but its not all skittles and beer when corporate tax rates are low with correspondingly high personal rates.
> 
> ...


Our highest personal marginal rate is 45% before deductions.

Under a 90% effective rate system youd be paying about 3-4x more.

What most of the dumb dumbs there don't realise is it was a 90% marginal rate and it was FAR easier to file deductions to lower your burden.

A doctor in the 50's earning $50,000 could have easily paid no tax due to the numerous deductions.

I'm in utter support of a higher standard of life for everyone and I support our social system,nationalised healthcare and nationalised education...the method needs to make sense tho.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 2, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I am just giving you a hard time. I see eye to eye with you on most things. I get your point and I agree.


+rep


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 2, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> A hard and fast no money in politics law would snap the chains of cash between politicians and those who would buy them.
> 
> We as Americans basically have to confront the fact that we've built a country around corruption at every level and that it's time to either start living up to the principles we espouse or abandon them altogether.
> 
> ...


standing ovation +rep


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 2, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Class act. those liberals, claiming they would gladly pay more, yet they DON'T. They do, however demand more for themselves.


Chicken or egg?

Answer: evolution

A little difficult on $290/week..could you prepare a budget for us make sure you deduct 10% FWT and 7.65% SS, first?

Bring back jobs with PENALTY for taking them offshore.

Constitutional amendment: Adjustable minimum wage that doesn't sunset rather follows the economy.

Enough is enough already, Red.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 2, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No, you...YOU changed the subject. From a 4.3M actual tax on 250M to your 97M to something about your god Trump. That you'll vote for. Because you're so far to the right you need a cane to hold you up. So why lie about, you're voting for Trump right after he buys the nomination.


Wait until he starts calling you a liar after he twists his own words around.

Schuylaar spidey senses says Bush will be the republican nominee

It's gonna be Sanders/Bush.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 2, 2015)

Psssssst..a personal pledge is to give as much of my business to non publicly traded companies as I can in order to send a message..I for one, am willing to put my money where my mouth is..I have the balls..do you, men?

Pass it on..


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 2, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Wait until he starts calling you a liar after he twists his own words around.
> 
> Schuylaar spidey senses says Bush will be the republican nominee
> 
> It's gonna be Sanders/Bush.


I feel Sanders was brought in only to make Hillary look like a moderate. It very well might be Boooosh as the Republican nomination but I guarantee it will be Hillary as the Democratic nominee. Care to make a friendly wager?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 2, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Probably March
> 
> The end to the social safety net programs, like you want, will never happen without violent revolution. Are you willing to kill people over your belief that people should provide for themselves?
> 
> If so, you're crazy. If not, why continue to obstruct inevitable progress?a


March..when he wins the nom.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 2, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I feel Sanders was brought in only to make Hillary look like a moderate. It very well might be Boooosh as the Republican nomination but I guarantee it will be Hillary as the Democratic nominee. Care to make a friendly wager?


Sanders brought in? Brought in by who?


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 2, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Psssssst..a personal pledge is to give as much of my business to non publicly traded companies as I can in order to send a message..I for one, am willing to put my money where my mouth is..I have the balls..do you, men?
> 
> Pass it on..


Non-publicly traded companies? So you only want to do business with mega-rich soul owners? And the corner bodega. The only ones willing to accept your EBT card anyway.


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 2, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders brought in? Brought in by who?


The same people who gave Obama the 2008 Democratic nomination even tho Hilary won the vote.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Dec 2, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> It's gonna be Sanders/Bush.


Sanders/Bush 2016

I can get behind that ticket. Sanders is better off with Wasserman-Schultz as VP, that crazy hag would make him assassination proof.


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 2, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Psssssst..a personal pledge is to give as much of my business to non publicly traded companies as I can in order to send a message..I for one, am willing to put my money where my mouth is..I have the balls..do you, men?
> 
> Pass it on..


Good man. Fuck a walmart


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 3, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Psssssst..a personal pledge is to give as much of my business to non publicly traded companies as I can in order to send a message..I for one, am willing to put my money where my mouth is..I have the balls..do you, men?
> 
> Pass it on..


Non publicly traded?

So you support the huge private Corporations that you and I CANNOT buy stock in, but you don't like the ones with "We the People" as stockholders?


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 3, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Wait until he starts calling you a liar after he twists his own words around.
> 
> Schuylaar spidey senses says Bush will be the republican nominee
> 
> It's gonna be Sanders/Bush.





Lol..no chance, That dickbag has spent like 90 million on his campaign..he's Huckabee level liked, That's why Trump will forever hold a special place in my heart..he sunk that dunces campaign in 40 days..no Bush will ever get elected as prez ever again..their kids are all fucked up..That evil and dirty dynasty ended with Numbnuts stealing the election.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 3, 2015)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Sanders/Bush 2016
> 
> I can get behind that ticket. Sanders is better off with Wasserman-Schultz as VP, that crazy hag would make him assassination proof.


Sanders dem nom.

Bush repub nom.

I still say Warren will be VP for Sanders.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 3, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Lol..no chance, That dickbag has spent like 90 million on his campaign..he's Huckabee level liked, That's why Trump will forever hold a special place in my heart..he sunk that dunces campaign in 40 days..no Bush will ever get elected as prez ever again..their kids are all fucked up..That evil and dirty dynasty ended with Numbnuts stealing the election.


There's a psychology to the general public. Look how quickly front runner Carson is no longer polling.

Evil and dirty? You're talking two presidents and a governor.

Americans are suckers for nostalgia..there's something about the smell of Bush in the air.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 3, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> There's a psychology to the general public. Look how quickly front runner Carson is no longer polling.
> 
> Evil and dirty? You're talking presidents and a governor.
> 
> Americans are suckers for nostalgia..there's something about the smell of Bush in the air.


This Bush burned... and unlike the one in scripture, it hath been fully consumed.

Such is my fervent hope, at least.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 3, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> This Bush burned... and unlike the one in scripture, it hath been fully consumed.
> 
> Such is my fervent hope, at least.


I'm just saying..just the messenger.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 3, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> The same people who gave Obama the 2008 Democratic nomination even tho Hilary won the vote.


Citation, Red.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 3, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Non-publicly traded companies? So you only want to do business with mega-rich soul owners? And the corner bodega. The only ones willing to accept your EBT card anyway.


I prefer to do business with locals they know who you are.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 3, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> I prefer to do business with locals they know who you are.


You know what else? They appreciate my business! What a shock!


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 4, 2015)

I Googled "Bernie Sanders Poll Dec"...

No poll results, only headlines saying he polls well against Republicans...presumably by asking Democrats, lol.

Other results stating that Obama was down 20 something points at this stage in the campaign...

Why no "Bernie Sanders beating Hillary in Democrat Primary race" headlines?


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 4, 2015)

You mean the same polls who had Hillary kicking Obama's ass the whole time ..until the votes were tallied.... Has Hillary kicking Bernie's ass too? Shocking. 


Wait til the votes are tallied and Hillary is buried again.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 4, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> You mean the same polls who had Hillary kicking Obama's ass the whole time ..until the votes were tallied.... Has Hillary kicking Bernie's ass too? Shocking.
> 
> 
> Wait til the votes are tallied and Hillary is buried again.


Lol.

"We have the support, we're making big progress, just wait and see..."

Ron Paul 2012.

With a liberal (no pun intended) dose of "Skewed polls! " for good measure.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 4, 2015)

So how many Scorp members here would describe themselves as 'mega rich' soul owners and corner bodegas are here per @Red1966?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 4, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> You mean the same polls who had Hillary kicking Obama's ass the whole time ..until the votes were tallied.... Has Hillary kicking Bernie's ass too? Shocking.
> 
> 
> Wait til the votes are tallied and Hillary is buried again.


<insert laughing donkey>

Black women voters hate Hillary.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 4, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> So how many Scorp members here would describe themselves as 'mega rich' soul owners and corner bodegas are here per @Red1966?


Why do you support someone losing by 20+% in the polls?

Ships sinking, I wonder how long before the rats jump overboard?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 4, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Why do you support someone losing by 20+% in the polls?
> 
> Ships sinking, I wonder how long before the rats jump overboard?


Didn't they say same about Obama?

Why do you hate Americans and America so much?

We just want what you have and enjoy..see your quote in my sig.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 4, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Lol.
> 
> "We have the support, we're making big progress, just wait and see..."
> 
> ...


I've already asked you to cite Ron Paul's financial at same time and point..you keep spamming the same shit no citation.

I'm not going to answer you again on this as you have 3 citations pending before we move on to anything else.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 4, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Didn't they say same about Obama?
> 
> Why do you hate Americans and America so much?
> 
> We just want what you have and enjoy..see your quote in my sig.


I don't hate Americans, I just think a large minority (not race related, statistical minority) is pretty dumb. 

I think the same about most people here too, we're just not as "loud internationally" as you lot.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 4, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> I've already asked you to cite Ron Paul's financial at same time and point..you keep spamming the same shit no citation.
> 
> I'm not going to answer you again on this as you have 3 citations pending before we move on to anything else.


Get real Sky, its all fact and youve been around here long enough to have seen the citations then.

I will say that every arrogant attempt you make to discredit the FACTS I've been posting will simply make Bernie's fall an even bigger Bern.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 4, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Get real Sky, its all fact and youve been around here long enough to have seen the citations then.
> 
> I will say that every arrogant attempt you make to discredit the FACTS I've been posting will simply make Bernie's fall an even bigger Bern.


Nice pun.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 4, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> I don't hate Americans, I just think a large minority (not race related, statistical minority) is pretty dumb.
> 
> I think the same about most people here too, we're just not as "loud internationally" as you lot.


You are just as loud if not more. The difference is that nobody is interested.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 4, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> You are just as loud if not more. The difference is that nobody is interested.


Yeah we regularly tell people were the greatest country in the world, bomb them and then tell them Climate Change is the biggest threat to world peace (not predator drones blowing up their communities)...

Retard.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 4, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> I've already asked you to cite Ron Paul's financial at same time and point..you keep spamming the same shit no citation.
> 
> I'm not going to answer you again on this as you have 3 citations pending before we move on to anything else.


WTF, I turn my back for just a minute and this thread turns into traffic court?!


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 5, 2015)

Lol, Ron Paul had raised 14.5 million at this part of his campaign.
http://www.opensecrets.org/pres12/contrib.php?cycle=2012&id=n00005906

Bernie Sammich? 3.9million on hand now.
http://www.opensecrets.org/politicians/summary.php?cid=n00000528

Hillary?

It's a little less clear but it seems she has somewhere in the region of 37mill.
http://www.opensecrets.org/politicians/summary.php?cycle=Career&cid=N00000019


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 5, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Lol, Ron Paul had raised 14.5 million at this part of his campaign.
> http://www.opensecrets.org/pres12/contrib.php?cycle=2012&id=n00005906
> 
> Bernie Sammich? 3.9million on hand now.
> ...


Well gosh, if dollars determined democracy then we'd be done!

Fortunately, there's this minor detail left over from a bygone era, called 'voting'. I understand if you haven't heard much about it...


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 5, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> <insert laughing donkey>
> 
> Black women voters hate Hillary.





Almost everyone I talk to agrees Bernie is the guy. I don't know anyone who is voting for Hillary.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 5, 2015)

Exactly Ttystikk ... Jeb! Would win easy if money was the only determining factor.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 5, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Almost everyone I talk to agrees Bernie is the guy. I don't know anyone who is voting for Hillary.


We do need to get him in the ballot in all fifty states for the primary. We'd lose the election ought if the Dem ticket were split between Bern n Hill.

Yep... I'll be watching this new year long political comedy series;

The Bernie / Hill show!

BWAHAHAHA!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 5, 2015)

The top dozen richest Americans are worth more than the bottom half. Put together;

http://america.aljazeera.com/opinions/2015/12/the-wealthiest-dozen-americans-own-more-than-the-bottom-half.html

Al Jazeera opinions might be mostly liberal, but the factual basis they're built on is sound.

We as a country need to fix this runaway, utterly inexcusable wealth inequality, or it's the end of us.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 5, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> The top dozen richest Americans are worth more than the bottom half. Put together;
> 
> http://america.aljazeera.com/opinions/2015/12/the-wealthiest-dozen-americans-own-more-than-the-bottom-half.html
> 
> ...


How does someone having wealth affect you? You do know that it is not a zero sum game right? The fact that a person has money does not automatically translate into another person NOT having money. You understand that right? Because if you do then demanding we make the rich equally poor is counter productive to a happy society.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 5, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> How does someone having wealth affect you? You do know that it is not a zero sum game right? The fact that a person has money does not automatically translate into another person NOT having money. You understand that right? Because if you do then demanding we make the rich equally poor is counter productive to a happy society.


Simple - the acquisition of wealth is faster than the creation of wealth, that makes the act of acquiring obscene amounts of wealth detrimental to the rest of society considering the American economy is consumer based, meaning in order to grow, people have to buy things


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 5, 2015)

So you confiscate money from one person who no longer has it to 'buy' things. Then you give it to another person minus a handling fee and that person 'buys' things with less money than the original person had and suddenly you are creating wealth?

Money does not just sit around. Rich people invest it in businesses and other opportunities. 

You are trying to confiscate investment and working capital and distribute it to the masses in the hope that they spend money.

Meanwhile, the 'Rich' cannot create jobs and businesses because the wealth they used to do that has now been confiscated by the government. Thus less jobs, and a non-sustainable income stream. Poor people do not create businesses, they do not hire people to work for them. You want to destroy the mechanism that creates jobs in this country out of envy for the rich.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 5, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Lol, Ron Paul had raised 14.5 million at this part of his campaign.
> http://www.opensecrets.org/pres12/contrib.php?cycle=2012&id=n00005906
> 
> Bernie Sammich? 3.9million on hand now.
> ...


How much was Super Pac?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 5, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> So you confiscate money from one person who no longer has it to 'buy' things. Then you give it to another person minus a handling fee and that person 'buys' things with less money than the original person had and suddenly you are creating wealth?
> 
> Money does not just sit around. Rich people invest it in businesses and other opportunities.
> 
> ...


The wealthy have stagnated the economy as offshore 'job creators', shifting as many tax and benefit burdens onto middle and poorer classes while refusing any increase in wages which are required to buy their products.

T-mobile says now you can leave your phone home!

your spin is all GOP rhetoric.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 5, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> So you confiscate money from one person who no longer has it to 'buy' things. Then you give it to another person minus a handling fee and that person 'buys' things with less money than the original person had and suddenly you are creating wealth?
> 
> Money does not just sit around. Rich people invest it in businesses and other opportunities.
> 
> ...


But where will they spend the money? 

It's a massive joke.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 16, 2015)

Media Blackout Bombs As Bernie Sanders Has More Support Than Every GOP Candidate In Iowa



http://www.politicususa.com/2015/12/14/media-blackout-bombs-bernie-sanders-support-gop-candidate-iowa.html


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 16, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Media Blackout Bombs As Bernie Sanders Has More Support Than Every GOP Candidate In Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.politicususa.com/2015/12/14/media-blackout-bombs-bernie-sanders-support-gop-candidate-iowa.html


"Sanders trailed Hillary Clinton 48%-39% in the latest poll..."


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 16, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> "Sanders trailed Hillary Clinton 48%-39% in the latest poll..."


Minorities don't get involved until 60-90 days from election..Hillary NEEDS black women vote, which will never happen..she's truly hated by this demographic.

They don't even poll minorities.

Bernie Sanders Will Become President, Despite Rigged Debate Schedules, Skewed Polls, and Clinton's 'Inevitability'



http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/8780730


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 16, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> SKEWED POLLS!!!


Really?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 16, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Really?


Yes, just ask Mitt.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 16, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Yes, just ask Mitt.


Thanks for making my point, sweetheart.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 16, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Thanks for making my point, sweetheart.


Polls were initially skewed _towards_ Mitt.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 16, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Polls were initially skewed _towards_ Mitt.


Yes BUT "skewed polls" is merely the cry of desperation of those who's candidate is floundering like a shit fish out of the shit pond.

It's a bi-partisan shit flop btw, doesnt matter which side you're on.


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 16, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> CheesyO, count to ten and take a deep breath.. Bernie still has a chance. lol


Not voting for Sanders.


----------



## nitro harley (Dec 16, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Not voting for Sanders.


OK, neither am I.


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 16, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> OK, neither am I.


What do you think of Kasich?


----------



## nitro harley (Dec 16, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> What do you think of Kasich?


He makes a good governor , i guess? Thats what he says anyway.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 16, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> So you confiscate money from one person


No, you adopt a progressive tax system where the abysmally rich (top .01%) pay their fair share as they did in the 1950s and 1960s when economic prosperity was enjoyed by all classes, not just the upper-class


NLXSK1 said:


> Money does not just sit around. Rich people invest it in businesses and other opportunities.


Wealthy people don't invest in business opportunities when they're not lucrative enough for the risk and when the largest potential customer base can't afford to buy a product or service

"The greatest difference by far between rich and poor is not in how they spend, but how they save. For every dollar they spend at the grocery store, the poorest households save 12 cents, while the wealthy sock away $3.07 in pensions and life insurance.

This is one reason that some economists are concerned about rising levels of inequality. The rich save more than the poor, and the more they have, they more they'll save. Money that's being saved isn't being spent, which means less business for everyone from the dry cleaner on the corner to the owner of a five-star hotel. In turn, that means less work for everybody and a lethargic economy.

To be sure, banks can invest the money that the wealthy save, which can stimulate the economy as well. Yet many observers, including former Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke, are worried that as a global society, we've accumulated too much in the way of savings already."

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/04/14/where-the-poor-and-rich-spend-really-spend-their-money/


NLXSK1 said:


> You are trying to confiscate investment and working capital and distribute it to the masses in the hope that they spend money.
> 
> Meanwhile, the 'Rich' cannot create jobs and businesses because the wealth they used to do that has now been confiscated by the government. Thus less jobs, and a non-sustainable income stream. Poor people do not create businesses, they do not hire people to work for them. You want to destroy the mechanism that creates jobs in this country out of envy for the rich.


"As America struggles with high unemployment and record inequality, everyone is offering competing solutions to the problem.

In this war of words (and classes), one thing has been repeated so often that many people now regard it as fact.

"Rich people create the jobs."

Specifically, by starting and directing America's companies, entrepreneurs and rich investors create the jobs that sustain everyone else.

*This statement is usually invoked to justify cutting taxes on entrepreneurs and investors. If only we reduce those taxes and regulations, the story goes, entrepreneurs and investors can be incented to build more companies and create more jobs.*

This argument ignores the fact that taxes on entrepreneurs and investors are already historically low, even after this year's modest increases. And it ignores the assertions of many investors and entrepreneurs (like me) that they would work just as hard to build companies even if taxes were higher.

But, more importantly, this argument perpetuates a myth that some well-off Americans use to justify today's record inequality — the idea that rich people create the jobs.

Entrepreneurs and investors like me actually don't create the jobs -- not sustainable ones, anyway.

Yes, we can create jobs temporarily, by starting companies and funding losses for a while. And, yes, we are a necessary part of the economy's job-creation engine. *But to suggest that we alone are responsible for the jobs that sustain the other 300 million Americans is the height of self-importance and delusion.*

So, if rich people do not create the jobs, what does?

A healthy economic ecosystem — one in which most participants (especially the middle class) have plenty of money to spend.

Over the last couple of years, a rich investor and entrepreneur named Nick Hanauer has annoyed all manner of other rich investors and entrepreneurs by explaining this in detail. Hanauer was the founder of online advertising company aQuantive, which Microsoft bought for $6.4 billion.

What creates a company's jobs, Hanauer explains, is a healthy economic ecosystem surrounding the company, which starts with the company's customers.

*The company's customers buy the company's products. This, in turn, channels money to the company and allows the company to hire employees to produce, sell, and service those products. If the company's customers and potential customers go broke, the demand for the company's products will collapse. And the company's jobs will disappear, regardless of what the entrepreneurs or investors do.*

Now, again, entrepreneurs are an important part of the company-creation process. And so are investors, who risk capital in the hope of earning returns. But, ultimately, whether a new company continues growing and creates self-sustaining jobs is a function of the company's customers' ability and willingness to pay for the company's products, not the entrepreneur or the investor capital. Suggesting that "rich entrepreneurs and investors" create the jobs, therefore, Hanauer observes, is like suggesting that squirrels create evolution.

Or, to put it even more simply, it's like saying that a seed creates a tree. The seed does not create the tree. The seed starts the tree. But what actually grows and sustains the tree is the combination of the DNA in the seed and the soil, sunshine, water, atmosphere, nutrients, and other factors that nurture it. Plant a seed in an inhospitable environment, like a desert or on Mars, and the seed won't create anything. It will die.

So, then, if what creates the jobs in our economy is, in part, our companies' customers, who are these customers? And what can we do to make sure these customers have more money to spend to create demand and, thus, jobs?

*The customers of most companies are ultimately American's gigantic middle class — the hundreds of millions of Americans who currently take home a much smaller share of the national income than they did 30 years ago, before tax policy aimed at helping rich people get richer created an extreme of income and wealth inequality not seen since the 1920s.*

*America's middle class has been pummeled, in part, by tax policies that reward "the 1%" at the expense of everyone else. 

It has also been pummeled by globalization and technology improvements, which are largely outside of any one country's control.*

The prevailing story that justifies tax cuts for America's entrepreneurs and investors is that the huge pots of gold they take home are supposed to "trickle down" to the middle class and thus benefit everyone.

Unfortunately, that's not the way it actually works.

First, America's companies are currently being managed to share the least possible amount of their income with the employees who help create it. *Corporate profit margins are at all-time highs, while wages are at an all-time low.*

*Second, as Hanauer observes, America's richest entrepreneurs, investors, and companies now have so much money that they can't possibly spend it all. So instead of getting pumped back into the economy, thus creating revenue and wages, this cash just remains in investment accounts.*

Hanauer explains why.

Hanauer takes home more than $10 million a year of income. On this income, he says, he pays an 11% tax rate. (Presumably, most of the income is dividends and long-term capital gains, which carry a tax rate of about 20%. And then he probably has some tax shelters that knock the rate down the rest of the way).

*With the more than $9 million a year Hanauer keeps, he buys lots of stuff. But, importantly, he doesn't buy as much stuff as would be bought if his $9 million were instead earned by 9,000 Americans each taking home an extra $1,000 a ye**ar.*

Why not?

Because, despite Hanauer's impressive lifestyle — his family owns a plane — most of the $9+ million just goes straight into the bank (where it either sits and earns interest or gets invested in companies that ultimately need strong demand to sell products and create jobs). *For a specific example, Hanauer points out that his family owns 3 cars, not the 3,000 cars that might be bought if his $9+ million were taken home by a few thousand families.*

*If that $9+ million had gone to 9,000 families instead of Hanauer, it would almost certainly have been pumped right back into the economy via consumption (i.e., demand). And, in so doing, it would have created more jobs.*

Hanauer estimates that, if most American families were taking home the same share of the national income that they were taking home 30 years ago, every family would have another $10,000 of disposable income to spend.

That, Hanauer points out, would have a huge impact on demand — and, thereby job creation.

So, if nothing else, it's time we stopped perpetuating the fiction that "rich people create the jobs."

Rich people don't create the jobs.

Our economy creates jobs.

We're all in this together. And until we understand that, our economy is going to go nowhere."

http://www.businessinsider.com/rich-people-create-jobs-2013-11


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 16, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> He makes a good governor , i guess? Thats what he says anyway.


He says that alot. Other than Jeb Bush 
There are no sane republicans


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 16, 2015)

Jeb! Is a fuckin douchebag, smart Bush my ass!


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 16, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Jeb! Is a fuckin douchebag, smart Bush my ass!


Comparative statement.
Look at who he is on stage with


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 16, 2015)

Rand Paul is the only capable one of the bunch. I do laugh my ass off when trump makes all those crazy facial expressions.


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 16, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Rand Paul is the only capable one of the bunch. I do laugh my ass off when trump makes all those crazy facial expressions.


Rand Paul is a racist asshole


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 16, 2015)

How so?


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 16, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> How so?


I'm on a phone. Google it


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 16, 2015)

Once again the "90% top rate of tax" fallacy. 

I'd advise people to once again look up the distinction between marginal and effective rates of tax.

#leftiescanteconomy


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 16, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No, you adopt a progressive tax system where the abysmally rich (top .01%) pay their fair share as they did in the 1950s and 1960s when economic prosperity was enjoyed by all classes, not just the upper-class
> 
> Wealthy people don't invest in business opportunities when they're not lucrative enough for the risk and when the largest potential customer base can't afford to buy a product or service
> 
> ...


Wish I could give two likes lol.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 16, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Wish I could give two likes lol.


Youre one of the few lefties here with a fully functional brain, can you explain to your fellow American lefties how to go "Ireland-left" without going Soviet Russia "We take money"-left?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 16, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Youre one of the few lefties here with a fully functional brain, can you explain to your fellow American lefties how to go "Ireland-left" without going Soviet Russia "We take money"-left?


That's an assumption on your part

Just like when you say "gun control" people automatically assume the suggestion is taking away all your guns

The fact is redistribution has been happening for the past 40 years - upward. The only thing the left is trying to do is reverse that trend back to normal, where all classes of people enjoy economic prosperity; Capitalism for the many, not the few, as it were


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 16, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's an assumption on your part
> 
> Just like when you say "gun control" people automatically assume the suggestion is taking away all your guns
> 
> The fact is redistribution has been happening for the past 40 years - upward. The only thing the left is trying to do is reverse that trend back to normal, where all classes of people enjoy economic prosperity; Capitalism for the many, not the few, as it were


And yet you advocate for what you assume is a 90% effective rate for high earners...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 16, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> And yet you advocate for what you assume is a 90% effective rate for high earners...


I advocate for an economic system that we know works based on historical examples


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 16, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> And yet you advocate for what you assume is a 90% effective rate for high earners...


How about 50% effective rate?
Give them exemptions for actually creating jobs.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 16, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm on a phone. Google it




I'm on a phone too, Its a baseless claim til ya back it up.


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 16, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I'm on a phone too, Its a baseless claim til ya back it up.


https://www.google.com/search?q=rand+paul+racist&ie=&oe=
Pick one


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 16, 2015)

@CheesyRice Should I go with the Hygrozyme, Sensizym, or Cannazym?


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> @CheesyRice Should I go with the Hygrozyme, Sensizym, or Cannazym?


No Idea. I don't grow now or ever in the past


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 16, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> No Idea. I don't grow now or ever in the past


How can you truly respect and appreciate the flower, without ever having grown it?

I don't understand you, and I really don't get Bernie. How can somebody post on cannabis forums, migrate with hippies, live amongst the hippies, and not smoke weed with the hippies? Did you try to @rollitup one time like Bernie, but don't like it because it made you cough?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 16, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I'm on a phone too, Its a baseless claim til ya back it up.


Nice. He caught you, chesus


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 16, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Nice. He caught you, chesus


?
I posted a link.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 16, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> ?
> I posted a link.


I was late, sorry lol

I'm still voting for Mr Sanders. He is the only candidate not completely bought and paid for. If he isn't nominated or elected, Americans left and right will know that democracy has been subverted and chaos will ensue.


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 16, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I was late, sorry lol
> 
> I'm still voting for Mr Sanders. He is the only candidate not completely bought and paid for. If he isn't nominated or elected, Americans left and right will know that democracy has been subverted and chaos will ensue.


I'm voting for Joe biden


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 16, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm voting for Joe biden


He's not running, and he said so. 

He's still not a substantially different candidate than Mrs Clinton.


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 16, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> He's not running, and he said so.
> 
> He's still not a substantially different candidate than Mrs Clinton.


I will never vote for her


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 16, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> I will never vote for her


She's my 'anyone but a Republican!' last line of defense, and nothing more. 

That said, I'd really rather vote FOR someone than against everyone but the least bad option.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 16, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> She's my 'anyone but a Republican!' last line of defense, and nothing more.
> 
> That said, I'd really rather vote FOR someone than against everyone but the least bad option.


By the time you get done hearing about that scandalous bitch, you won't even bother to vote at all.


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 16, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> She's my 'anyone but a Republican!' last line of defense, and nothing more.
> 
> That said, I'd really rather vote FOR someone than against everyone but the least bad option.


I'm looking at Kasich and Jeb Bush
I'm thinking no on Bush because of what he did in Florida and Kasich is mostly unknown to me. He sure does like talking about himself though


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> By the time you get done hearing about that scandalous bitch, you won't even bother to vote at all.


99.9% of those scandals are lies made up By Limbaugh and Company


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 16, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> 99.9% of those scandals are lies made up By Limbaugh and Company


I bet this idiot doesn't know that


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 16, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm looking at Kasich and Jeb Bush
> I'm thinking no on Bush because of what he did in Florida and Kasich is mostly unknown to me. He sure does like talking about himself though


I look at these two and I see one who as the child and scion of extreme privilege will not understand or be able to address the problems of the rapidly shrinking middle class. The other is on the outside of that privilege and is eager to curry favor in order to join them. Neither gives a tinker's damn about the middle class. 

Bernie is a clunky old fart but his economic message is spot on da money. We MUST fix the money situation or nothing else will work at all, certainly not any serious attempts to address racism... because modern American racism IS economic!


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 16, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> 99.9% of those scandals are lies made up By Limbaugh and Company


"and company"? Does that include the FBI finding top secret emails on her private server?

http://nypost.com/2015/11/28/hillary-clintons-million-little-lies/


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> "and company"? Does that include the FBI finding top secret emails on her private server?
> 
> http://nypost.com/2015/11/28/hillary-clintons-million-little-lies/


Why no convictions? More conspiracies?


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 16, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why no convictions? More conspiracies?


My prediction? By the time general election comes around, the "drip drops" will turn from leaking faucets into a busted pipe.... and then it's over. Hillary has constantly been on the defense, especially when it comes to her rape statements


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> My prediction? By the time general election comes around, the "drip drops" will turn from leaking faucets into a busted pipe.... and then it's over. Hillary has constantly been on the defense, especially when it comes to her rape statements


Are you that ignorant??? Do you think all the money piling in from major contributors (not small time chumps like you) is done without vetting? If Hillary had any chance of being ousted by a scandal, the money would not be flowing in. Wrap your tenuous analytical thought process around that.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 16, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> ?
> I posted a link.





I see a lot of accusations, There could be some truth to it.


----------



## Not GOP (Dec 16, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Are you that ignorant??? Do you think all the money piling in from major contributors (not small time chumps like you) is done without vetting? If Hillary had any chance of being ousted by a scandal, the money would not be flowing in. Wrap your tenuous analytical thought process around that.


It's true the DOJ won't "oust" her, but that doesn't translate into people showing up and voting for her. 

Hillary is bringing in the donations because she is corrupt, making deals with lobbyists and special interest groups. In particular, large banks and corporations.

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2015/jul/07/facebook-posts/meme-says-hillary-clintons-top-donors-are-banks-an/


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 16, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> It's true the DOJ won't "oust" her, but that doesn't translate into people showing up and voting for her.
> 
> Hillary is bringing in the donations because she is corrupt, making deals with lobbyists and special interest groups. In particular, large banks and corporations.
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2015/jul/07/facebook-posts/meme-says-hillary-clintons-top-donors-are-banks-an/


Seems reason enough to want to get money out of politics completely and have publicly funded campaigns

I want you guys to know, when Clinton wins the election in November, the policies your republican elected officials pushed for handed it to her on a silver platter. It is the GOP's fault she will win.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 16, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Seems reason enough to want to get money out of politics completely and have publicly funded campaigns
> 
> I want you guys to know, when Clinton wins the election in November, the policies your republican elected officials pushed for handed it to her on a silver platter. It is the GOP's fault she will win.


I am no fan of Hillary but it is obvious she is going to be the next POTUS. I do like Bill Clinton though and with him on her side and the experience he brings, is worthy of being the first duuuuuude!


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 16, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I am no fan of Hillary but it is obvious she is going to be the next POTUS. I do like Bill Clinton though and with him on her side and the experience he brings, is worthy of being the first duuuuuude!





I don't think she would listen to Bill, I think she hates him. She is in the wrong party..she's a conservative.. I'm always a bit confused why the Right Hates her..she's one of them. I hate the bitch and would never vote for her. She's very untrustworthy n an awful liar.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 16, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I don't think she would listen to Bill, I think she hates him. She is in the wrong party..she's a conservative.. I'm always a bit confused why the Right Hates her..she's one of them. I hate the bitch and would never vote for her. She's very untrustworthy n an awful liar.


I will agree with you on everything but her being a conservative. We will see how she governs but I do not see anything conservative about her.

Get ready for madden!


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 16, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> What do you think of Kasich?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 16, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I will agree with you on everything but her being a conservative. We will see how she governs but I do not see anything conservative about her.
> 
> Get ready for madden!


She gives no fucks about the middle class. Check. 

She wants to start wars. Check. 

She wants to expand government control and power over the states. Check. 

She's against cannabis legalisation. Check. 

As a Republican, What's not to love?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 16, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I advocate for an economic system that we know works based on historical examples


What do you think about inflation and the effects of it?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 16, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> She gives no fucks about the middle class. Check.


Show me a politician that does. Don't even go Bernie on me.


ttystikk said:


> She wants to start wars. Check.


Yea, because no Democrat has ever started a war. JFK comes to mind.


ttystikk said:


> She wants to expand government control and power over the states. Check.


All Democrats do too.


ttystikk said:


> She's against cannabis legalisation. Check.


Show me a Democratic POTUS that has been pro cannabis and why is it still a schedule one drug?


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 16, 2015)

She's in bed with the banking industry too. 

IMO- she's a lesbian, she was against gay rights until about 14 months ago... Just like all the closet republicans fucking their paiges or the Lybdsey Grahams n Dennis Hasterts of the party..always fighting gay rights while secretly fucking little boys.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 16, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I will agree with you on everything but her being a conservative. We will see how she governs but I do not see anything conservative about her.
> 
> Get ready for madden!





Lol... I got one more bin to trim n move n its on buddy.. Have ya played someone online b4? Is it fast? Like me n were sitting in same room fast?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 16, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Show me a politician that does. Don't even go Bernie on me.
> 
> Yea, because no Democrat has ever started a war. JFK comes to mind.
> 
> ...


FEEL THE BERN!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 16, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Yea, because no Democrat has ever started a war. JFK comes to mind


If JFK would have listened to the joint chiefs in the fall of '62 to attack Cuba, we wouldn't be here right now...

So what war are YOU talking about? Better not be Viet Nam...the Gulf of Tonkin was after he was dead and Eisenhower sent the original "advisors" over there.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 16, 2015)

They killed JFK because he wouldn't go to war.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 17, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> They killed JFK because he wouldn't go to war.


Oswald did it...I studied that case from 1967 to 1988...everything can be explained.

There's a definitive book on the subject if you're interested...Case Closed by Gerald Posner


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 17, 2015)

I know the CIA hated him, Military hated him too.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 17, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I know the CIA hated him, Military hated him too.


Yeah...JFK really got pissed at them over the Bay of Pigs. Bad intelligence about the whole scenario.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2015)

NLXSK1 said:


> What do you think about inflation and the effects of it?


Inflation is bad for economic growth


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 17, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> If JFK would have listened to the joint chiefs in the fall of '62 to attack Cuba, we wouldn't be here right now...
> 
> 
> 'So what war are YOU talking about? Better not be Viet Nam...the Gulf of Tonkin was after he was dead and Eisenhower sent the original "advisors" over there.





Corso312 said:


> I know the CIA hated him, Military hated him too.


Are you guys serious??? You ever hear of the bay of pigs? lol wow!!!

"'In January 1961, the U.S. government severed diplomatic relations with Cuba and stepped up its preparations for an invasion. Some State Department and other advisors to the new American president, John F. Kennedy, maintained that Castro posed no real threat to America, but the new president believed that masterminding the Cuban leader’s removal would show Russia, China and skeptical Americans that he was serious about winning theCold War."

http://www.history.com/topics/cold-war/bay-of-pigs-invasion


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Inflation is bad for economic growth


Seems to be the benchmark by which the Central Banks are managing policy to ensure economic growth...


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 17, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Lol... I got one more bin to trim n move n its on buddy.. Have ya played someone online b4? Is it fast? Like me n were sitting in same room fast?


Yea, I have a direct internet connection so I never get lag. It all depends on both internet connections.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 17, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> She's in bed with the banking industry too.
> 
> IMO- she's a lesbian, she was against gay rights until about 14 months ago... Just like all the closet republicans fucking their paiges or the Lybdsey Grahams n Dennis Hasterts of the party..always fighting gay rights while secretly fucking little boys.


I think she is a lesbian too. Hillary governs with what is popular at the time and I don't see her as conservative. She knows how to play the middle ground better than most. She is very intelligent. I really see absolutely no reason to consider her conservative.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Inflation is bad for economic growth


So is low taxes, because the costs aren't evenly shared.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 17, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> So is low taxes, because the costs aren't evenly shared.


How hard are you gonna cry when it's Hillary the Status Quo for another 8 years?

How bad does that make you feel?

Ron Paul Revolution! !


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 17, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Are you guys serious??? You ever hear of the bay of pigs? lol wow!!!





The_Herban_Legend said:


> Yea, because no Democrat has ever started a war. JFK comes to mind.


I'm still patiently waiting for you to name the war that JFK started. The Bay of Pigs wasn't a war. JFK listened to his military people about a situation he inherited from the previous administration. (Cuba was taken over by Castro with 2 years remaining in the Eisenhower administration and Ike wanted Castro the fuck out like everybody else did).

JFK kept millions of people alive by not making that same mistake (listening to military people) the following year during the Cuban missile crisis.

JFK didn't start the cold war. JFK didn't start a hot war in Viet Nam. JFK avoided WW III by not engaging the Soviets in a military exchange in the fall of '62.

And an amusing anecdote for you, no extra charge...one of my Republican friends recently told me that JFK would be a Republican if he were in politics today. Lol. Every time a Democrat cuts taxes you guys must want to adopt them or something...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 17, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Maybe war is not the proper word since that can only be approved by congress. But JFK did use military force and did it without the approval of congress...JFK used military force without the consent of congress and the American people.


When? Where?



The_Herban_Legend said:


> Are you calling me a conservative, you dip shit?


Your BS speaks for itself...
If the shoe fits, slide that MotherFucker on and OWN it like a man.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 17, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> When? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His strongest (smelling) political argument is calling people names. 

Pathetic, really.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 17, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> His strongest (smelling) political argument is calling people names.
> 
> Pathetic, really.


Lol, @ttystikk I own you every time we get into it. "Don't cry, dry your eyes". Your rebuttal of "feel the Bern" has been one of your more intellectual posts.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> How about 50% effective rate?
> Give them exemptions for actually creating jobs.


We already do..they get tax credit for taking them offshore.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2015)

Communications Workers of America now endorses Sanders 700k strong..it's all falling into place.

Sorry to disappoint @Harrekin.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm looking at Kasich and Jeb Bush
> I'm thinking no on Bush because of what he did in Florida and Kasich is mostly unknown to me. He sure does like talking about himself though


Qualities of a great leader..why don't you like Bernie?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I look at these two and I see one who as the child and scion of extreme privilege will not understand or be able to address the problems of the rapidly shrinking middle class. The other is on the outside of that privilege and is eager to curry favor in order to join them. Neither gives a tinker's damn about the middle class.
> 
> Bernie is a clunky old fart but his economic message is spot on da money. We MUST fix the money situation or nothing else will work at all, certainly not any serious attempts to address racism... because modern American racism IS economic!


We need to stop labeling and vote platform viability what makes sense for our country, not best hair/breath kardashianites, the choice is clear.

Grow up, stoners..keep in mind someday the description of 'clunky old fart' is what your grandkids will be calling you too.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 17, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> So is low taxes, because the costs aren't evenly shared.



Taxation itself can be bad for economic growth. 

For instance property taxes are a DISINCENTIVE for economic growth. People are penalized for improving their homes in that if they do spend the money on materials and labor, they will be taxed higher. Thus real free trade that COULD have happened, the hiring of labor and purchase of buiding supplies etc. is stifled.

Costs should not be shared evenly as a default, Comrade. Costs should be borne by the individual people that decide to use a given service or product otherwise more perverse incentives are created.


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 17, 2015)

Pedophiles should be used for firewood


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Pedophiles should be used for firewood


Yeah I guess Subway Jared will be bringing new meaning to double meat BMT..

You can be the first to give him some of your Italian, CR.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 17, 2015)

ChesusRice said:


> Pedophiles should be used for firewood


It's an interesting straw man that you have constructed. Did you do that to create a distraction from my calling out your Prohibitionist tendencies or did you do it because you lack both the intelligence to understand my position and then to try to feebly refute it ? Both maybe?

I know you don't consider yourself a prohibitionist, but your contorted legislative boot licking of the masters to avoid a spanking by them has provided me with much amusement. Thank you, Prohibitionist. 

How would you light a pedophile, would you get a government fire permit?


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 17, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Yeah I guess Subway Jared will be bring in new meaning to double meat BMT..


It's good you are concerned about the well being of children.

How does Bernie propose bringing peace to the world by voting to continue droning innocent children again ?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> It's good you are concerned about the well being of children.
> 
> How does Bernie propose bringing peace to the world by voting to continue droning innocent children again ?


I'm bring you out of 'ignore' for your answer..let the Saudi army handle their shit over there, is Sanders' mindset.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 17, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> I'm bring you out of 'ignore' for your answer..let the Saudi army handle their shit over there, is Sanders' mindset.










What Bernie says and what Bernie does are two different things. He voted repeatedly to fund the USA's military empire. Why would anybody do that and then out of the other side of his mouth try to position himself as a "peaceful" option? Do you think he'll get a Nobel Peace prize too ? 

He also wants to saddle future generations of children both those already alive and those yet to be born with debt. I'd say he's the answer to a false set of questions and his supporters might be well intentioned, but hopelessly unable to discern shit from shinola.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 17, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> What Bernie says and what Bernie does are two different things. He voted repeatedly to fund the USA's military empire. Why would anybody do that and then out of the other side of his mouth try to position himself as a "peaceful" option? Do you think he'll get a Nobel Peace prize too ?
> 
> He also wants to saddle future generations of children both those already alive and those yet to be born with debt. I'd say he's the answer to a false set of questions and his supporters might be well intentioned, but hopelessly unable to discern shit from shinola.


Its simply a myth that Democrats are spendthrifts while Republicans are fiscally responsible. 
The great wall of debt was built in the first term of this guy's Presidency:






Republicans love cutting taxes, they love increasing spending and they party when doing both. Yes indeed they do! Of course there was this hangover called the Great Recession after the last party. They are making ready for another party but Bernie is going to take away the punch bowl when he gets into office.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 17, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> Its simply a myth that Democrats are spendthrifts while Republicans are fiscally responsible.
> The great wall of debt was built in the first term of this guy's Presidency:
> 
> 
> ...




Bernie's idea of "peace" is like a turd in a punch bowl. 

Thanks for that amazing revelation that both major political parties in the USA are happy to steal your money. It was very enlightening. Ronald Reagan should have stuck to doing Borax commercials.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 17, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> Bernie's idea of "peace" is like a turd in a punch bowl.
> 
> Thanks for that amazing revelation that both major political parties in the USA are happy to steal your money. It was very enlightening. Ronald Reagan should have stuck to doing Borax commercials.


I'm glad to have enlightened you regarding Ronald Rayguns profligate habits. Libertarians like you have difficulty with reality and I am glad to remind you of it whenever you start ranting your fantasies.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 17, 2015)

Reality calls again, @Rob Roy, I checked Bernie's record and as usual, you are wrong about Bernie as a war hawk in Congress. I'm sure you can find a few times where he sided with the Hawks, such as authorizing military spending in Kosovo and Somalia. But that's it isn't it? He voted to authorize funds to attack your Libertarian Never-Never Land, Somalia.

We agree on one thing, judge a politician not by what they say, rather judge them by their actions. Bernie is no war hawk. 

Summary of his record on military spending: http://mosquitocloud.net/like-it-or-not-bernie-sanders-congressional-voting-record

*Like It or Not: Bernie Sanders’ Congressional Voting Record.*

08/29/2015 by mc.murphy 0 Comments

Depending on our individual political proclivities we reserve to ourselves the right to have strong opinions regarding the respective presidential candidates’ merits or demerits. This, of course, is as it ought to be.

Out of self respect and respect for our adversaries, however, and no matter how strongly we may feel about any candidate, we should categorically eschew buttressing our opinions with propaganda as opposed to facts.

It is a sorry testament to our political culture – and I’m speaking from the left – that our own trusted sources are not above using trumped up charges in order to discredit, and to score points, against candidates who don’t meet with our approval. We should denounce such underhanded practices and the authors who make use of them, forcefully, because distortions of truths – which we then trustingly and faithfully repeat – art part and parcel of the political sleaze in which we then become inadvertently inured.

I, for one, irrespective of my differences with Bernie, resent that.

So here is Bernie’s salient voting record, like it or not, hat tip direction of danny j who compiled it.



Bernie Sanders voted AGAINST:

* USA PATRIOT Act 

Oct. 24, 2001, HR 3162

(and every expansion and reauthorization afterwards)

Nov. 20, 2003, HR 2417

July 21, 2005: HR 3199

Dec. 14, 2005: HR 3199

March 7, 2006: S 2271

May 23, 2011: S 1038

May 26, 2011: S 990

Relatedly, voted against:

* Intelligence Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2004

* Creation of Department of Homeland Security

July 26, 2002, HR 5005

* Invasion of Iraq (and all later bills to fund it “off the records”)

Oct. 10, 2002, H J Res 114

Iraq War Funding:

You may remember that Bush II kept Iraq War funding out of the regular “defense” budget, and so it was funded with “emergency funding” bills. Sanders voted AGAINST every single bill to fund the Iraq War, with one possible exception. In 2006, Iraq War funding may have been bundled with Hurricane Katrina relief and other necessary emergency funding which he did vote for.

* Global War on Terror

June 16, 2006, H Res 861

* No Child Left Behind

Dec. 13, 2001, HR 1

* All “Free Trade Acts”

* NAFTA, Nov. 17, 1993, HR 345

* GATT (Free Trade Act that created the WTO and World Bank).

June 22, 1993, HR 1876

*He later sponsored his first bill to withdraw from the WTO.

*July 27, 2002, HR 3009

* July 24, 2003, HR 2738, U.S.-Chile Free Trade Agreement Implementation Act

* July 24, 2003, HR 2739, U.S.-Singapore Free Trade Agreement Implementation Act

* March 2, 2005, H J Res 27,

* July 20, 2006, HR 5684, U.S.-Oman Free Trade Agreement Implementation

Additionally, Dec. 6, 2001, voted against

* HR 3005, Fast Track Trade Authority bill

* Deepwater Oil Drilling

June 29, 2006, HR 4761

* 1994 Bill Clinton’s “Tough On Crime” package

* Omnibus Crime Bill

Aug. 21, 1994, HR 3355

* Anti-Crime bill,

Feb. 14, 1995, HR 728

* 1996, Bill Clinton’s Anti-Terrorsm and Effective Death Penalty Act

https://www.govtrack.us/congre…

* Juvenile Crime bill,

May 8, 1997, HR 3

* Telecommunications Bill,

Feb. 1, 1996, S 652

* Both versions of Clinton’s Comprehensive Terrorism Prevention Act (Precursor to USA PATRIOT Act)

April 18, 1996, S 735

Antiterrorism bill,

March 14, 1996, HR 2703

* Bill Clinton’s Defense of Marriage Act

July 12, 1996, HR 3396

* Bill Clinton’s Welfare Reform Act

July 18, 1996, HR 3734

* Bill Clinton’s “Don’t Ask, Don’t Tell”

Sept. 29, 1993, H Amdt 318


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 17, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> Taxation itself can be bad for economic growth.
> 
> For instance property taxes are a DISINCENTIVE for economic growth. People are penalized for improving their homes in that if they do spend the money on materials and labor, they will be taxed higher. Thus real free trade that COULD have happened, the hiring of labor and purchase of buiding supplies etc. is stifled.
> 
> Costs should not be shared evenly as a default, Comrade. Costs should be borne by the individual people that decide to use a given service or product otherwise more perverse incentives are created.


There is literally no evidence to support these assertions. You are a parrot of conservative cable news. Boo!


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 17, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> There is literally no evidence to support these assertions. You are a parrot of conservative cable news. Boo!


I'm sorry to inform you, but I very rarely watch television. 

Also, are you saying that if a person improves their home the property taxes will go up or down ?


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 17, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> Reality calls again, @Rob Roy, I checked Bernie's record and as usual, you are wrong about Bernie as a war hawk in Congress. I'm sure you can find a few times where he sided with the Hawks, such as authorizing military spending in Kosovo and Somalia. But that's it isn't it? He voted to authorize funds to attack your Libertarian Never-Never Land, Somalia.
> 
> We agree on one thing, judge a politician not by what they say, rather judge them by their actions. Bernie is no war hawk.
> 
> ...




Oh my. it looks like you've intentionally omitted a few of his votes where he voted to continue to fund the Empire and Empire related death and destruction abroad. 

Did you know he voted to bomb Kosovo and for a time people in Vermont referred to him as "Bernie the Bomber" ?


National Defense Authorization Act (200 YES

Inclusion of Iraq and Afghanistan Military Operations Funding with the Consolidated Appropriations – Key Vote : YES

Iraq and Afghanistan War Funding- Key Vote YES

2009-2010 Defense Appropriations – Key Vote YES

Fiscal Year 2009-2010 Supplemental Appropriations – Key Vote YES

2010-2011 Defense Authorizations – Key Vote YES

Defense Department FY2005 Appropriations Bill YES

Military Construction Appropriations Act, 2004 YES

Consolidated and Further Continuing Appropriations Act, 2013 – Key Vote YES

National Defense Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2014 – Key Vote YES

PATRIOT Act Reauthorization YES

Defense Department FY2007 Appropriations Bill YES

Defense Department FY2006 Authorization Bill YES

Defense Department FY2006 Appropriations Bill YES

Department of Defense Appropriations, Fiscal Year 2003 YES

Foreign Operations FY 2006 Appropriations Bill YES

Authorization for Use of Military Force (September 14, 2001) YES


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 17, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> I'm sorry to inform you, but I very rarely watch television.
> 
> Also, are you saying that if a person improves their home the property taxes will go up or down ?


 I don't even know what you're asking me. I made a faulty assumption about the television. What I was trying to say is that there is no evidence that raising taxes hurts the economy. There is also no evidence that lowering taxes or low taxes in general stimulate business activity. It is a myth perpetrated by the people who own and run and benefit from the banking system. It is unfortunate that so many such as yourself have fallen for it.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 17, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> Oh my. it looks like you've intentionally omitted a few of his votes where he voted to continue to fund the Empire and Empire related death and destruction abroad.
> 
> Did you know he voted to bomb Kosovo and for a time people in Vermont referred to him as "Bernie the Bomber" ?
> 
> ...


 I don't know if any of what either of you people post it is true but if you're not for Bernie Sanders then you really have no idea how the game works in the United States, or you do and you would like it to stay the same. Bernie Sanders is literally our only presidential hope of changing anything for the better this election cycle.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 17, 2015)

Do something brave for once in your stinking lives and vote for Bernie in 2016. I'm saying that to you I'm saying that to myself and I'm saying it to everyone with love in my heart.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 17, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> I'm glad to have enlightened you regarding Ronald Rayguns profligate habits. Libertarians like you have difficulty with reality and I am glad to remind you of it whenever you start ranting your fantasies.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm ranting using speech to text while I'm driving because I feel passionate about this stuff. However I can't look up any facts to support my claims while I'm sitting at the stoplight I don't have time. Thanks for enduring me yelling at you. I'm out.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 17, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I don't even know what you're asking me. I made a faulty assumption about the television. What I was trying to say is that there is no evidence that raising taxes hurts the economy. There is also no evidence that lowering taxes or low taxes in general stimulate business activity. It is a myth perpetrated by the people who own and run and benefit from the banking system. It is unfortunate that so many such as yourself have fallen for it.



So you're claiming that the likelihood of a persons property tax being raised never serves as a disincentive to make improvements to their property? 

Also, "the economy" is not a distinct entity on its own. It's the aggregate of the economic activity (choices) individual people make. 

Counting government activity as economic activity when it really creates future debt and skews what people would do is counter intuitive. 

Yes, you probably don't know what I'm asking.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 17, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I'm ranting using speech to text while I'm driving because I feel passionate about this stuff. However I can't look up any facts to support my claims while I'm sitting at the stoplight I don't have time. Thanks for enduring me yelling at you. I'm out.



Okay, please drive safely and smoke a fattie when you get home.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 17, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> So you're claiming that the likelihood of a persons property tax being raised never serves as a disincentive to make improvements to their property?


why do people in the nicest houses have the highest property taxes?

also, why do you refuse to simply state that pedophilia should be illegal?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 17, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> So you're claiming that the likelihood of a persons property tax being raised never serves as a disincentive to make improvements to their property?


No. I'm not saying that. In the case of property taxes in the US you are probably correct. I'm saying there are countries with comparatively high rates of tax overall have higher standards of living than the USA. I'm also saying there's no correlation between a low tax rate (overall) and increased economic activity. There is data to support the idea that a low tax rate does not incentivize business activity. Yet that's the chant of the right-wing in our country; regulation is bad, taxes are bad, yada yada.
I clearly underestimated you as an individual intellect, but I stand by my initial statement.
(Norway, Iceland, Sweden are all pretty dang nice, and are Socialist Democracies)

Anyhow, about to spark that fatty now.

(It _isn't_ that national government is _universally bad_, it is that _our_ government is bad _about a number of things_ (along with many other countries, of course))


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 17, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> No. I'm not saying that. In the case of property taxes in the US you are probably correct. I'm saying there are countries with comparatively high rates of tax overall have higher standards of living than the USA. I'm also saying there's no correlation between a low tax rate (overall) and increased economic activity. There is data to support the idea that a low tax rate does not incentivize business activity. Yet that's the chant of the right-wing in our country; regulation is bad, taxes are bad, yada yada.
> I clearly underestimated you as an individual intellect, but I stand by my initial statement.
> (Norway, Iceland, Sweden are all pretty dang nice, and are Socialist Democracies)
> 
> ...


When government acts in ways that would be wrong for you or I to, isn't that STILL wrong ? I'd say it is.

For instance, If I have no right to impose my will on you, (I don't) then I can't delegate that nonexistent "right" to a group of people to impose for me, can I ? You can't delegate authority you don't have.



Yes, sometimes people underestimate me, it's because of all the fur, I've gotten used to it over the years.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 17, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> why do people in the nicest houses have the highest property taxes?
> 
> also, why do you refuse to simply state that pedophilia should be illegal?



I think you just validated part of my argument. Thanks. If people improve their houses (make them nicer) their property taxes will likely go up. 

The answer to your ad nauseous question is I enjoy fucking with you, but not in a sexual way. If I DID swing that way, your wang would be too small and I'd probably burst out laughing, plus I'm not into copraphelia and believe your incontinence could be problematic.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> When government acts in ways that would be wrong for you or I to, isn't that STILL wrong ? I'd say it is.
> 
> For instance, If I have no right to impose my will on you, (I don't) then I can't delegate that nonexistent "right" to a group of people to impose for me, can I ? You can't delegate authority you don't have.
> 
> ...


"Section. 8.

The Congress shall have Power To lay and collect Taxes, Duties, Imposts and Excises, to pay the Debts and provide for the common Defence and general Welfare of the United States; but all Duties, Imposts and Excises shall be uniform through"

Where is your constitution that grants you the authority to collect taxes?

Are you familiar with the revolutionary war?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 17, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> When government acts in ways that would be wrong for you or I to, isn't that STILL wrong ? I'd say it is.
> 
> For instance, If I have no right to impose my will on you, (I don't) then I can't delegate that nonexistent "right" to a group of people to impose for me, can I ? You can't delegate authority you don't have.
> 
> ...


Of course when the government misbehaves it is wrong, where did I say otherwise? I think you need to take a debate class or some logic and epistemology classes? I can tell you're bright, but you're not presenting your assertions cogently. No hate or anything but you're all over the place with your points of argumentation. You're mostly standing up straw men that nobody is arguing against, then knocking them down, grok? I agree with everything you posted in the quote above, but all those assertions have fuck-all to do with anything else discussed so far. You aren't illustrating the dots you're connecting in a way anyone else could understand, hence the @UncleBuck post. I think maybe you're just too mad at the gubmint to think clearly about it. Breathe deep.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Section. 8.
> 
> The Congress shall have Power To lay and collect Taxes, Duties, Imposts and Excises, to pay the Debts and provide for the common Defence and general Welfare of the United States; but all Duties, Imposts and Excises shall be uniform through"
> 
> ...



I'm in no need of a history lesson.


Google Lysander Spooner..., there are videos for the short attention span people who can't be bothered to read his essays.. 

You can't refute his points he makes regarding the Constitution of No Authority. 

There's a six minute video out there....enjoy and please stop trying to justify theft of other peoples property.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 17, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Of course when the government misbehaves it is wrong, where did I say otherwise? I think you need to take a debate class or some logic and epistemology classes? I can tell you're bright, but you're not presenting your assertions cogently. No hate or anything but you're all over the place with your points of argumentation. You're just standing up straw men that nobody is arguing against, then knocking them down, grok? I agree with everything you posted in the quote above, but all those assertions have fuck-all to do with anything else discussed so far. You aren't illustrating the dots you're connecting in a way anyone else could understand, hence @Uncle Buck's post. I think maybe you're just too mad at the gubmint to think clearly about it. Breathe deep.



So, if you or I have no right to make others do things they'd prefer not to, it becomes okay for the government to do this how ?

How can people delegate authority they don't have? 



Pay no attention to the Uncle Buck back and forth, he's suffered brain damage from cat shit inhalation. It's okay though, he mostly tries to talk about kiddie diddling and other topics he has alot of interest in. I think he's institutionalized, so I try to cut him a break.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 17, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> I'm in no need of a history lesson.
> 
> 
> Google Lysander Spooner..., there are videos for the short attention span people who can't be bothered to read his essays..
> ...


Man if you do not like the way we are governed to the point that you can't make a compromise of some kind to continue our mutually ensured prosperity, then I suggest you move, man. I'm willing to make some trade-offs because I understand we already have socialist programs that have benefitted all of our way of life (National Parks and Highways for instance) and the government does good things as well as bad, especially when they have the welfare of the governed truly in mind. It can work. I really don't understand the rage over the idea someone might get a few nickels that "belong to me."

Cannabis laws are among the worst things government has done, of course. Bernie wants to change that, motherfuckers. Bring it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> I'm in no need of a history lesson.
> 
> 
> Google Lysander Spooner..., there are videos for the short attention span people who can't be bothered to read his essays..
> ...


Taxes are not theft, taxes are payment for the services the government provides, without which you and millions of others wouldn't be able to live in the relative comfort that you do. 

You would have a point if you didn't get a goddamn thing back from the government and paid a fee simply for being a citizen. But you don't because you get to drive on government roads, you get to enjoy a publicly funded education, you get police and fire service when you need it, etc.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> So, if you or I have no right to make others do things they'd prefer not to, it becomes okay for the government to do this how ?
> 
> How can people delegate authority they don't have?


Apparently you _do _need a history lesson

I'd love to know, how do you believe authority is derived in the first place?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 17, 2015)

Rich people don't create jobs.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 17, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> Oh my. it looks like you've intentionally omitted a few of his votes where he voted to continue to fund the Empire and Empire related death and destruction abroad.
> 
> Did you know he voted to bomb Kosovo and for a time people in Vermont referred to him as "Bernie the Bomber" ?
> 
> ...


You are just angry because he voted to authorize military action on your libertarian shit hole, Somalia. If you had actually read my posting instead of blathering on, you would have seen that I did know he voted to bomb Kosovo. And of course, he has a record of voting to maintain our military. duh.

So, I'm not saying that Bernie is a pacifist. Just saying that he has a good record when it comes to choosing when to authorize and fund military force -- a better record than any of the Republican candidates currently in office.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 17, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> You are just angry because he voted to authorize military action on your libertarian shit hole, Somalia. If you had actually read my posting instead of blathering on, you would have seen that I did know he voted to bomb Kosovo. And of course, he has a record of voting to maintain our military. duh.
> 
> So, I'm not saying that Bernie is a pacifist. Just saying that he has a good record when it comes to choosing when to authorize and fund military force -- a better record than any of the Republican candidates currently in office.



Your ahem "logic" escapes me. 

If somebody votes to fund death every day of the week, are you saying that the guy who votes to fund it on tuesday, thursday and all weekend has a "good record" because he's not as big a douche as those who vote to fund it every day of the week? 

Okay then, rather than me stomping on your head until your brains come out, how about I only kick you in the balls until your nose bleeds? That'd be "good" right?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 17, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> Your ahem "logic" escapes me.
> 
> If somebody votes to fund death every day of the week, are you saying that the guy who votes to fund it on tuesday, thursday and all weekend has a "good record" because he's not as big a douche as those who vote to fund it every day of the week?
> 
> Okay then, rather than me stomping on your head until your brains come out, how about I only kick you in the balls until your nose bleeds? That'd be "good" right?


You are, again, being an idealistic extremist. Bernie is actually a moderate, you should try it. I don't like war, would you like to explain that to ISIL for me? They give no fucks and would murder you, sometimes war is becessary, for now. Bernie has a better record than most, by far. It is easy to be against things, what are you for? Who do you support? What policies do you support, specifically? Nobody thinks Sanders is perfect, just better than everyone else. And possibly actually good. I am not perfect, either. I think you are holding humans to too high of a standard. We basically suck at stuff.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 17, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Rich people don't create jobs.


Rich people COST jobs, because the money they hoard is not part of the active economy, and therefore isn't helping support jobs.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 17, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Rich people COST jobs, because the money they hoard is not part of the active economy, and therefore isn't helping support jobs.


Bwahahahaaha! The Mr Miyagi of RIU strikes again.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 17, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> Its simply a myth that Democrats are spendthrifts while Republicans are fiscally responsible.
> The great wall of debt was built in the first term of this guy's Presidency:
> 
> 
> ...


When the hangover lasts longer than the party, it's time to slow the fuck down.

Despite your cries of "Bush, BUSH, BOOOOOOSH" this has been the worst recovery in history...


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 17, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Rich people COST jobs, because the money they hoard is not part of the active economy, and therefore isn't helping support jobs.


Riddle me this Captain Genius...

When you confiscate this money from the rich, and the now less-poor spend it...who gets it in the end?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 17, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Riddle me this Captain Genius...
> 
> When you confiscate this money from the rich, and the now less-poor spend it...who gets it in the end?


Don't be so hard on Mr Miyagi. He is only regurgitating what his masters tell him. I am sure he means well just not very bright.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 17, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Don't be so hard on Mr Miyagi. He is only regurgitating what his masters tell him. I am sure he means well just not very bright.


Would you care the answer the question for the benefit of the obviously at least partially autistic people here?

Who ends up holding the money that was confiscated and then spent by the "beneficiaries"?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 17, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Would you care the answer the question for the benefit of the obviously at least partially autistic people here?
> 
> Who ends up holding the money that was confiscated and then spent by the "beneficiaries"?


The same people Mr Miyagi is saying that are costing jobs.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 17, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> The same people Mr Miyagi is saying that are costing jobs.


But it's ok, cos they'll just keep taking it back and then giving it back.

Essentially, they want free shit from the people industrious enough to sell it.

EDIT: And I support welfare, I just think.it needs to be earned and needed (ie. No other possible option).


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 17, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> Your ahem "logic" escapes me.
> 
> If somebody votes to fund death every day of the week, are you saying that the guy who votes to fund it on tuesday, thursday and all weekend has a "good record" because he's not as big a douche as those who vote to fund it every day of the week?
> 
> Okay then, rather than me stomping on your head until your brains come out, how about I only kick you in the balls until your nose bleeds? That'd be "good" right?


Dude, you are so light in the logic that I thought you were just passing gas, not stomping or kicking. And what's with your violent fantasies? Violence is what people resort to after they have lost the argument. Hmmmm.

Bernie has been a Congressman for decades and all we can say is what he voted on, not why. Sometimes things a Congressman is actively pursuing get bundled into less savory package. This explains some of his votes, not excusing but explaining. His overall record is great compared to others. By the way, we will eventually choose one candidate over another when we choose a president. So, yes, Bernie looks pretty good compared to the competition, including Clinton. I guess that the only person you'd consider qualified is yourself. After all, you aren't bothered by reality or other nonsense such as that.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 17, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> When the hangover lasts longer than the party, it's time to slow the fuck down.
> 
> Despite your cries of "Bush, BUSH, BOOOOOOSH" this has been the worst recovery in history...


oh no, this has not been the worst. By some metrics we hadn't fully recovered from The Great Depression until after WW2. But I agree, its time to put the party-ers in a holding area until the sober up. US private debt is going up after several years of flat or decreasing debt. Banks are probably a little too loose with the loans.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 17, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> oh no, this has not been the worst. By some metrics we hadn't fully recovered from The Great Depression until after WW2. But I agree, its time to put the party-ers in a holding area until the sober up. US private debt is going up after several years of flat or decreasing debt. Banks are probably a little too loose with the loans.


True but that was a depression and this was/is a "recession".


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 18, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> True but that was a depression and this was/is a "recession".


Harrekin said this is the worst recovery in history. I have to include the GD in that. After 10 years the US and the world for that matter, was digging out of that one. Can you tell me what the difference is between a recession and a depression? Perhaps there is none, except to a politician.

Other than the Great Depression, the Great Recession has few other comps. Maybe the one in the '70s but that one was inflation-driven and not a debt crisis, so it's not a great comparison.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 18, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Bwahahahaaha! The Mr Miyagi of RIU strikes again.


I thought Mr Miyagi was a pretty cool dude. What do you have against him?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 18, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Riddle me this Captain Genius...
> 
> When you confiscate this money from the rich, and the now less-poor spend it...who gets it in the end?


I'll answer; Given a long enough timeline the banks end up owning literally everything. It is an inevitability, until we change the system we're living under back to the constitutionally-mandated nationalized currency issued by congress. So occasionally they engineer a crisis like our current super-recession to keep everyone on their toes and not thinking about that fundamental fact.

You are victimizing yourself, unless you're already a billionaire @Harrekin - the beliefs you hold will not benefit you the way you think they will. A little socialism is a good thing. You don't understand that because you're afraid. You're afraid you won't have a chance to become one of the mega-rich and look down on the poor with pity and what passes for compassion in our sick society. Real compassion takes risk, self-sacrifice and understanding that you are not a man apart, but a small part of a whole. As soon as a good number of you true believers who unknowingly work for this broken system on behalf of the overlords who benefit from it start to realize you've been taught to be happy under what is nothing short of financial tyranny then we can start to move forward to a better way, until then you're part of the problem. They tell us this is freedom while they rob us blind and keep us bound to our debt until we are dead. Just because you've been told things work a certain way and you've lived under that set of rules your whole life, and so have your parents, and your parents parents does not mean it is the best or only viable set of rules under which to live. If you don't know what's possible how can you make an informed choice? I keep seeing people say "confiscate" or "steal" money from the rich, but that's something fed to you by the banker-media-trolls over and over and over until you believed it. Our system is out of balance, and our taxes our low. We need a bit less military waste, more transparency from the federal govt. (and less surveillance), more social programs and higher taxes. You would benefit as an individual and we would all benefit as a country. Again, there are many examples around the world, especially northern Europe, where this is working. This country used to be great for most of us, now it is only great if you have a 9-figure net worth. Land of the Free and Home of the Brave has never been less true than right now.

P.S. I love when people throw insults like "Mr. Miyagi" and "Captain Genius" - around. It provides proof to me that you're anti-intellectual and probably part of the thug culture, which in turn makes it very easy for me to disregard your opinions. Pro-tip: If you want to be taken seriously don't say shit like that, it makes you look dumb.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 18, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I'll answer; Given a long enough timeline the banks end up owning literally everything. It is an inevitability, until we change the system we're living under back to the constitutionally-mandated nationalized currency issued by congress. So occasionally they engineer a crisis like our current super-recession to keep everyone on their toes and not thinking about that fundamental fact.
> 
> You are victimizing yourself, unless you're already a billionaire @Harrekin - the beliefs you hold will not benefit you the way you think they will. A little socialism is a good thing. You don't understand that because you're afraid. You're afraid you won't have a chance to become one of the mega-rich and look down on the poor with pity and what passes for compassion in our sick society. Real compassion takes risk, self-sacrifice and understanding that you are not a man apart, but a small part of a whole. As soon as a good number of you true believers who unknowingly work for this broken system on behalf of the overlords who benefit from it start to realize you've been taught to be happy under what is nothing short of financial tyranny then we can start to move forward to a better way, until then you're part of the problem. They tell us this is freedom while they rob us blind and keep us bound to our debt until we are dead. Just because you've been told things work a certain way and you've lived under that set of rules your whole life, and so have your parents, and your parents parents does not mean it is the best or only viable set of rules under which to live. If you don't know what's possible how can you make an informed choice? I keep seeing people say "confiscate" or "steal" money from the rich, but that's something fed to you by the banker-media-trolls over and over and over until you believed it. Our system is out of balance, and our taxes our low. We need a bit less military waste, more transparency from the federal govt. (and less surveillance), more social programs and higher taxes. You would benefit as an individual and we would all benefit as a country. Again, there are many examples around the world, especially northern Europe, where this is working. This country used to be great for most of us, now it is only great if you have a 9-figure net worth. Land of the Free and Home of the Brave has never been less true than right now.


Tl;Dr

Nice post.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 18, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Tl;Dr
> 
> Nice post.


Haha fair enough. I do wax loquacious at times. You should see how fast I type _*after*_ coffee!


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 18, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> I thought Mr Miyagi was a pretty cool dude. What do you have against him?


Who said I had anything against Mr Miyagi?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Dec 18, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I do wax loquacious at times.


I don't buy it. Everyone knows Loquacious of Borg is a Nair guy, he would never stand for a "waxing".


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 18, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I'll answer; Given a long enough timeline the banks end up owning literally everything. It is an inevitability, until we change the system we're living under back to the constitutionally-mandated nationalized currency issued by congress. So occasionally they engineer a crisis like our current super-recession to keep everyone on their toes and not thinking about that fundamental fact.
> 
> You are victimizing yourself, unless you're already a billionaire @Harrekin - the beliefs you hold will not benefit you the way you think they will. A little socialism is a good thing. You don't understand that because you're afraid. You're afraid you won't have a chance to become one of the mega-rich and look down on the poor with pity and what passes for compassion in our sick society. Real compassion takes risk, self-sacrifice and understanding that you are not a man apart, but a small part of a whole. As soon as a good number of you true believers who unknowingly work for this broken system on behalf of the overlords who benefit from it start to realize you've been taught to be happy under what is nothing short of financial tyranny then we can start to move forward to a better way, until then you're part of the problem. They tell us this is freedom while they rob us blind and keep us bound to our debt until we are dead. Just because you've been told things work a certain way and you've lived under that set of rules your whole life, and so have your parents, and your parents parents does not mean it is the best or only viable set of rules under which to live. If you don't know what's possible how can you make an informed choice? I keep seeing people say "confiscate" or "steal" money from the rich, but that's something fed to you by the banker-media-trolls over and over and over until you believed it. Our system is out of balance, and our taxes our low. We need a bit less military waste, more transparency from the federal govt. (and less surveillance), more social programs and higher taxes. You would benefit as an individual and we would all benefit as a country. Again, there are many examples around the world, especially northern Europe, where this is working. This country used to be great for most of us, now it is only great if you have a 9-figure net worth. Land of the Free and Home of the Brave has never been less true than right now.
> 
> P.S. I love when people throw insults like "Mr. Miyagi" and "Captain Genius" - around. It provides proof to me that you're anti-intellectual and probably part of the thug culture, which in turn makes it very easy for me to disregard your opinions. Pro-tip: If you want to be taken seriously don't say shit like that, it makes you look dumb.


But Obama promised all that, now what?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 18, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> But Obama promised all that, now what?


I was opposed to Obama and calling him an establishment shill before he even got the nomination. I had read two books about him by then and knew he was a tool of the machine going in. Bernie Sanders is not Barak "Barry Sotero" Obama.

In fact, I shouted down a whole group of campaigners marching and chanting in the streets of Seattle in January 2007 (I think) asking them what they really knew about Obama, and telling them they were victims of a shrewd media campaign. I'm not a party animal, I don't belong to one of our major political parties, which are obviously corrupt. I would never vote for Billary, those two are crooks only to be outdone by the Bush family. In truth, they are pals.

I'm not saying Bernie will fix everything, just that he's more likely to try real hard to do the right thing than any other motherfucker in the race. 

Nobody he's worked with in congress thinks he has 'star power', and they all think he's an idealist and they don't much like him because he won't always play ball with the agreed agenda. 

He's presently elected as an Independent, for fuck's sake. That's a feat unto itself. The fact he's remained in office for so long in spite of his preferred lack of party affiliation implies to me a lot about the man. 

He's on the right (correct) side of history on basically every vote he's ever made and has a long public track record.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 18, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I was opposed to Obama and calling him an establishment shill before he even got the nomination. I had read two books about him by then and knew he was a tool of the machine going in. Bernie Sanders is not Barak "Barry Sotero" Obama.
> 
> In fact, I shouted down a whole group of campaigners marching and chanting in the streets of Seattle in January 2007 (I think) asking them what they really knew about Obama, and telling them they were victims of a shrewd media campaign. I'm not a party animal, I don't belong to one of our major political parties, which are obviously corrupt. I would never vote for Billary, those two are crooks only to be outdone by the Bush family. In truth, they are pals.
> 
> ...


I voted for Obama in 08. Although he is not quite as bad as Bush, in my opinion, he fucked us royally and sold us out to the insurance companies. I would love to give you a nice rebuttal but I am out the door. You write well and seem like a sensible guy/gal. Obama is the reason I am now registered as an Independent.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 18, 2015)

Ole Bernie`s campaign has been disciplined for accessing Hillary`s data. The Bernie guy was fire so we don`t think it was intentional.

This is what you get with Democrats, are you ready for another Democrat ?

Bernie, such a nice candidate.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 18, 2015)

................ http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/bernie-sanders-campaign-disciplined-for-accessing-clinton-data/ar-BBnGVMd?li=BBnbcA1


----------



## god1 (Dec 18, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Rich people don't create jobs.



This is rich, a "venture capitalist" claiming that rich guys don't start jobs. 

Don't be so gullible, it takes investment, equity of some sort, to create a job, period. If that wasn't the case, the "free stuff" guys wouldn't be complaining. They would just create jobs for themselves.

Tax "incentives" are called that for a reason. You should be able to reason from there.

Ask yourself, why doesn't this snake oil guy just give all his money away, and create some jobs anew?

More hokum for the stupid.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 18, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I voted for Obama in 08.


Figures. He will go down in history as being one the most divisive, worthless Presidents in history.....trumping Carter for that reputation. 

An Obama supporter:


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 18, 2015)

god1 said:


> This is rich, a "venture capitalist" claiming that rich guys don't start jobs.
> 
> Don't be so gullible, it takes investment, equity of some sort, to create a job, period. If that wasn't the case, the "free stuff" guys wouldn't be complaining. They would just create jobs for themselves.
> 
> ...





Uncle Ben said:


> Figures. He will go down in history as being one the most divisive, worthless Presidents in history.....trumping Carter for that reputation.
> 
> An Obama supporter:


Both of you are spouting non-arguments in the form of ad-hominem attacks and judgments outside of context, or with limited information. Oh, I almost forgot veiled threats of poverty for the masses if we dare elect another lefty. Y'all are largely goofballs.

I am no Obama supporter, as covered, but images like that are not helpful to anyone.

Being against Bernie Sanders and for the repeal of Cannabis prohibition is a special fuckin' flavor of double-think.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 18, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Being against Bernie Sanders and for the repeal of Cannabis prohibition is a special fuckin' flavor of *DUMB*-think.


Fixed it for ya!


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 18, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Figures. He will go down in history as being one the most divisive, worthless Presidents in history.....trumping Carter for that reputation.
> 
> An Obama supporter:


The alternative was Romney and his wacked out mormon religion hahah, Uh... No thanks! Although Obama says he is a Christian, I highly doubt it as he has been known to blast the "holy bible". Whether he is or isn't at least he is intelligent enough to not use the bible to guide public policy.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 18, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Both of you are spouting non-arguments in the form of ad-hominem attacks and judgments outside of context, or with limited information. Oh, I almost forgot veiled threats of poverty for the masses if we dare elect another lefty. Y'all are largely goofballs.
> 
> I am no Obama supporter, as covered, but images like that are not helpful to anyone.


Well excuse ME!


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 18, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> The alternative was Romney and his wacked out mormon religion hahah, Uh... No thanks! Although Obama says he is a Christian, I highly doubt it as he has been known to blast the "holy bible". Whether he is or isn't at least he is intelligent enough to not use the bible to guide public policy.


The person narrating that video is the most retarded person I've heard today at least.

Jesus was an absolute pacifist...

It surprises me to say it, but Obama was 100% correct in that speech.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 18, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> The person narrating that video is the most retarded person I've heard today at least.
> 
> Jesus was an absolute pacifist...
> 
> It surprises me to say it, but Obama was 100% correct in that speech.


Yea the narrator is an idiot. Just wanted to show my Uncle Ben how Obama feels about the bible.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Tl;Dr
> 
> Nice post.


Case in point.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> But Obama promised all that, now what?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 18, 2015)

schuylaar said:


>


Hell, I wanted to deny Obama a second term too but didn't like any of the alternatives, so I didn't vote.
I think you would find it rather difficult to find any Republican that did not want to deny Obama a second term.

Eventually we have to put our big boy pants on and call it like it is. Even if that means the enemy (Repubs) agree with my stance on Obama, that does not mean I agree with their political ideology.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2015)

DNC Witholds Sanders Campaign Database.

Hmmmmmm:
http://cnn.it/1MkyRMC


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 18, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> DNC Witholds Sanders Campaign Database.
> 
> Hmmmmmm:
> http://cnn.it/1MkyRMC


Interesting, and I was told that Bernie and his campaign had integrity.
Seems to be just another politician, like the rest.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 18, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Case in point.


Unauthorised access to Hillary's information but still a loser says what?


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 18, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Unauthorised access to Hillary's information but still a loser says what?


Knee jerk reaction says what? Read the news and what the DNC stated.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Unauthorised access to Hillary's information but still a loser says what?


No, a firewall works BOTH ways.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 18, 2015)

Sanders' campaign blew the whistle on a security exploit that everyone else (Hillary, the whole DNC) had access to and now people are shooting the messenger like Sanders did something wrong. Lunacy.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 18, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Sanders' campaign blew the whistle on a security exploit that everyone else (Hillary, the whole DNC) had access to and now people are shooting the messenger like Sanders did something wrong. Lunacy.


Lol.

"Order damage control to seal off the sections leaking atmosphere. Make sure no one got berned too badly"


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 18, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> DNC Witholds Sanders Campaign Database.
> 
> Hmmmmmm:
> http://cnn.it/1MkyRMC


Sounds like some bull to get Hillary the nomination. Or maybe sanders knows about the skeletons in her closet and they want to smear his integrity.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 18, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Lol.
> 
> "Order damage control to seal off the sections leaking atmosphere. Make sure no one got berned too badly"


Haha that was funny


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sounds like some bull to get Hillary the nomination. Or maybe sanders knows about the skeletons in her closet and they want to smear his integrity.


The firewall had been down before and was reported to DNC (Wassermann-Schultz chair and long time Clinton crony) to which she assured Sanders campaign wouldn't happen again and it did..the kid who was fired (on principle) left signatures in order to prove access.

Once firewall is down access is granted to all databases including Clintons campaign access to Sanders campaign.

Something's rotten in Denmark. ..firewalls just don't go 'down'..they are dismantled or turned off purposely.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 18, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> The firewall had been down before and was reported to DNC (Wassermann-Schultz chair and long time Clinton crony) to which she assured Sanders campaign wouldn't happen again and it did..the kid who was fired (on principle) left signatures in order to prove access.
> 
> Once firewall is down access is granted to all databases including Clintons campaign access to Sanders campaign.
> 
> Something's rotten in Denmark. ..firewalls just don't go 'down'..they are dismantled or turned off purposely.


You obviously don't know what a firewall is or what it does.

You don't "dismantle" a firewall...

This is another "enter your PIN backwards in an emergency" situation.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> You obviously don't know what a firewall is or what it does.
> 
> You don't "dismantle" a firewall...
> 
> This is another "enter your PIN backwards in an emergency" situation.


It's word play, retard..a dismantle of security.

Now let's talk about this all night instead of the real subject: 

Clintons desperation for the White House.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 18, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> It's word play, retard..a dismantle of security.
> 
> Now let's talk about this all night instead of the real subject:
> 
> Clintons desperation for the White House.


Clinton has more votes, so much so that Bernie's staffers are using security exploits to get Clinton's data.

Bern baby Bern...Sanders Campaign Inferno!


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Clinton has more votes, so much so that Bernie's staffers are using security exploits to get Clinton's data.
> 
> Bern baby Bern...Sanders Campaign Inferno!


You're playing directly into Clintons super pac hand and smearing Sanders' 2M grassroots good name.

+rep 

This move just lost Clinton the White House.

Clinton and those around her are business as usual and not to be trusted.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 18, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> You're playing directly into Clintons super pac hand and smearing someone's 2M grassroots good name.
> 
> +rep
> 
> This move just lost Clinton the White House.


Lol, delusion is an illusion.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Lol, delusion is an illusion.


You can still vote for Hillary if you'd like..no one's stopping you.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 18, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> You can still vote for Hillary if you'd like..no one's stopping you.



I wont, but Hillary now has accesses to his and he has accesses to none. DNC favor to Hillary.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> I wont, but Hillary now has accesses to his and he has accesses to none. DNC favor to Hillary.


Which is suspect and the reason Sanders will be in court tomorrow if database access isn't restored.

All the information in the database still belongs to Sanders..withholding is the equivalent of shutting his campaign doors.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 18, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Which is suspect and the reason Sanders will be in court tomorrow if the database access isn't restored.
> 
> All the information in the database still belongs to Sanders..withholding is the equivalent of shutting his campaign doors.



So Hillary wouldn`t like that ?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> So Hillary wouldn`t like that ?


Sad yet somehow unsurprising.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 19, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> You're playing directly into Clintons super pac hand and smearing Sanders' 2M grassroots good name.
> 
> +rep
> 
> ...


I really hope so. If it came to trump and bernie I would vote bernie.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 19, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Which is suspect and the reason Sanders will be in court tomorrow if database access isn't restored.
> 
> All the information in the database still belongs to Sanders..withholding is the equivalent of shutting his campaign doors.


http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/dec/19/bernie-sanders-campaign-claims-win-after-dnc-hands-back-access-to-voter-file


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I really hope so. If it came to trump and bernie I would vote bernie.


+rep 

Now your talking, girl!


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/dec/19/bernie-sanders-campaign-claims-win-after-dnc-hands-back-access-to-voter-file


You better, you better..you bet. ~The Who


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 19, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> You better, you better..you bet. ~The Who


“The Sanders campaign has now complied with the DNC’s request to provide the information that we have requested of them. Based on this information, we are restoring the Sanders campaign’s access to the voter file, but will continue to investigate to ensure that the data that was inappropriately accessed has been deleted and is no longer in possession of the Sanders campaign,” Ms. Wasserman Schultz said in a statement.

The Clinton campaign has portrayed itself as the victim in the breach, which exposed internal campaign information.

The campaign said its data were accessed by Sanders campaign staff in 25 searches by four different accounts and that the data were stored in the Sanders portion of the system.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/democratic-party-restores-data-access-for-bernie-sanders-after-suspension-1450505959

Just admit it, Bernie got caught with his hand in the cookie jar.

Bug/accident =/= 25 seperate searches from 4 seperate accounts.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 19, 2015)

I watched some of the debate tonight and I like that Barney Sanders.
Not that I would vote for a liberal but he seems to be awake and responsive compared to Hilary.
She would give political blah blah blah answers and not really say anything.
He got excited and seemed to know what he was talking about.
The other guy from Maryland was a dud and not really sure why he was invited.

I wonder why Hilary was late getting back on stage after the one break?


----------



## heckler73 (Dec 19, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I watched some of the debate tonight and I like that *Barney* Sanders.
> Not that I would vote for a liberal but he seems to be awake and responsive compared to Hilary.
> She would give political blah blah blah answers and not really say anything.
> He got excited and seemed to know what he was talking about.
> ...


Was there a purple dinosaur?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 20, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I watched some of the debate tonight and I like that Barney Sanders.
> Not that I would vote for a liberal but he seems to be awake and responsive compared to Hilary.
> She would give political blah blah blah answers and not really say anything.


Compared to the Republican candidates who really know their stuff, the Dems are a joke. No substance, no details, just the same old political spin and empty promises.


----------



## nitro harley (Dec 20, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> You better, you better..you bet. ~The Who


Sky,

You need to feed Bernie some spinach so he can toughen up to hillary just a bit more. sad that he gets buried by the DNC. Maybe the FBI can help him out soon.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 20, 2015)

nitro harley said:


> Sky,
> 
> You need to feed Bernie some spinach so he can toughen up to hillary just a bit more. sad that he gets buried by the DNC. Maybe the FBI can help him out soon.


And maybe the FBI will finish their investigation into Hillary before the election.

Main reason why Sky likes him so much is he's white. She's one of those closet racists ya know.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> “The Sanders campaign has now complied with the DNC’s request to provide the information that we have requested of them. Based on this information, we are restoring the Sanders campaign’s access to the voter file, but will continue to investigate to ensure that the data that was inappropriately accessed has been deleted and is no longer in possession of the Sanders campaign,” Ms. Wasserman Schultz said in a statement.
> 
> The Clinton campaign has portrayed itself as the victim in the breach, which exposed internal campaign information.
> 
> ...


I'm going to tell you something..long ago I unsubbed 'I'm ready for Hillary' and after NOT receiving anything all of a sudden..out of nowhere, started getting her shit..I was suspicious since I hadn't received anything for MONTHS..they're not fooling anyone..I've got the proof sitting in my inbox.

Wasserman-Schultz neutral my ass..

So I guess this still means Hillary has your vote?


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 20, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> I'm going to tell you something..long ago I unsubbed 'I'm ready for Hillary' and after NOT receiving anything all of a sudden..out of nowhere, started getting her shit..I was suspicious since I hadn't received anything for MONTHS..they're not fooling anyone..I've got the proof sitting in my inbox.
> 
> Wasserman-Schultz neutral my ass..
> 
> So I guess this still means Hillary has your vote?


I told you already, I'd vote for Sanders if he had a snowball's chance in hell of getting nominated and cut back on the hard left shit he talks but will never follow through on.

Bernie Sanders' wants the Nordic Model but talks like an extreme lefty to try pander to that minority.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 20, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> I told you already, I'd vote for Sanders if he had a snowball's chance in hell of getting nominated and cut back on the hard left shit he talks but will never follow through on.


Oh, so after taking such an insatiable interest in America you finally became a citizen and will cast your vote this Nov.?


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 20, 2015)

SLAVES behold your new leader !! Rejoice!!


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 20, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Oh, so after taking such an insatiable interest in America you finally became a citizen and will cast your vote this Nov.?


I answered you, but it was deleted...

Guess you'll just have to wonder.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 20, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> I answered you, but it was deleted...
> 
> Guess you'll just have to wonder.


Not that I care, so the RIU Thought Police deleted a post here?


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 20, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I watched some of the debate tonight and I like that Barney Sanders.
> Not that I would vote for a liberal but he seems to be awake and responsive compared to Hilary.
> She would give political blah blah blah answers and not really say anything.
> He got excited and seemed to know what he was talking about.
> ...



She had to change her diapers. Shit happens.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> “The Sanders campaign has now complied with the DNC’s request to provide the information that we have requested of them. Based on this information, we are restoring the Sanders campaign’s access to the voter file, but will continue to investigate to ensure that the data that was inappropriately accessed has been deleted and is no longer in possession of the Sanders campaign,” Ms. Wasserman Schultz said in a statement.
> 
> The Clinton campaign has portrayed itself as the victim in the breach, which exposed internal campaign information.
> 
> ...


Once again, read what the staffer had to say about this. Everywhere else says that it was a 40 minute window.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Once again, read what the staffer had to say about this. Everywhere else says that it was a 40 minute window.


Do you have a link?


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Do you have a link?


http://www.politico.com/story/2015/12/hillary-clinton-bernie-sanders-data-breach-217019

About half way down when it talks about Josh Uretsky

http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/18/politics/sanders-dnc-data-breach-josh-uretsky/

http://gizmodo.com/a-quick-guide-to-the-bernie-sanders-hillary-clinton-cam-1748890290

"NGP VAN gave a statement that code it released “contained a bug” and emphasized that the Sanders campaign could briefly see some of the Clinton campaign’s proprietary data, but that it couldn’t download or export it. The technical details haven’t come out, but basically: The Sanders campaign could lurk on secret Clinton campaign data because of a technical problem."

Here's aforementioned statement: http://blog.ngpvan.com/data-security-and-privacy

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/dnc-sanders-campaign-improperly-accessed-clinton-voter-data/2015/12/17/a2e2e14e-a522-11e5-b53d-972e2751f433_story.html

"Uretsky told CNN Friday morning that he and others on the campaign discovered the software glitch Wednesday morning and probed the system to discover the extent of their own data’s exposure. He said there was no attempt to take Clinton information but said he took responsibility for the situation."


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 21, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Do you have a link?


Sanders fucked up, then bowed down to Hillary for his mistakes in the recent farce for a debate. What say you? Will he be Hillary's new janitor cleaning up the DNC mess hall?


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 21, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Sanders fucked up, then bowed down to Hillary for his mistakes in the recent farce for a debate. What say you? Will he be Hillary's new janitor cleaning up the DNC mess hall?


So why is the Sanders campaign threatening to sue the DNC?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> So why is the Sanders campaign threatening to sue the DNC?


For access to their data..moot now of course.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 22, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> So why is the Sanders campaign threatening to sue the DNC?


He didn't threaten, he sued. Suit was dropped.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


>


Spectacular failure..Sanders is not a dem..shows how much you know.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 22, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Spectacular failure..Sanders is not a dem..shows how much you know.


Im sure that's why he's competing for the Democrat nomination, right?


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 22, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Im sure that's why he's competing for the Democrat nomination, right?


Is there a 3rd one that he can run under that would even matter? In case you didn't notice it's a pretty strict two party system over here in merika. We don't get much done with it but we stick with it...
Label, ya he is a Democrat but his policy is really fitting of neither party.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Im sure that's why he's competing for the Democrat nomination, right?


Here you go sunshine..

Bernie Sanders on why he won't run as an independent http://www.cbsnews.com/news/bernie-sanders-on-why-he-wont-run-as-in-independent

Google can be your friend


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 22, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Spectacular failure..Sanders is not a dem..shows how much you know.


Didn't he and neocon Hillary vote for the same things over 90 percent of the time ?



Okay Sky, you are a rapid Bernie supporter, do you support bombing babies and the continued feeding of the Military industrial complex like he and Hillary both do?

Will you answer or run away with your tail between your legs like @ Fog Dog and the rest of the phony peace crowd?


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 22, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Im sure that's why he's competing for the Democrat nomination, right?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> Didn't he and neocon Hillary vote for the same things over 90 percent of the time ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*rabid

@Fogdog obvi has a life.

It is unfortunate that some bills a filled with pork..anyone who is truly into politics knows to get something, you have to give something..

It's called..wait for it..compromise.

What he must give in to are those insane or greedy republicans.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 22, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> *rabid
> 
> @Fogdog obvi has a life.
> 
> ...



Yes, rabid, Sorry. I stand corrected. I did not notice the foam coming from your mouth.

To compromise other peoples lives is what thugs do. So you are okay with a compromising thug that voted to fund killing babies?

It's called....wait for it....murder.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> So he votes with the Democrats, he won't run as an Independent because he wants to make sure a Democrat is elected and he's running in the Democrat primaries...
> 
> But he's not a Democrat.
> 
> Cool story, Ho.


Are you related to Mother Hubbard or The Old Lady in the Shoe fairy tale man?

Compromise..I know it's a foreign term for you righties.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 22, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Are you related to Mother Hubbard or The Old Lady in the Shoe fairy tale man?
> 
> Compromise..I know it's a foreign term for you righties.



How'd those political compromises work out for the people left in slavery ?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> Yes, rabid, Sorry. I stand corrected. I did not notice the foam coming from your mouth.
> 
> To compromise other peoples lives is what thugs do. So you are okay with a compromising thug that voted to fund killing babies?
> 
> It's called....wait for it....murder.


I just love how you twist words and phrases.

To compromise takes more than one party to accomplish which is why it happens rarely.

Babies and fetuses don't vote.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> How'd those political compromises work out for the people left in slavery ?


Sorry Rob, those confederate dollars will never hold any value.

Do you know what 'confederate' even means in a place called 'United'?


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 22, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> I just love how you twist words and phrases.
> 
> To compromise takes more than one party to accomplish which is why it happens rarely.
> 
> Babies and fetuses don't vote.


Which makes it even worse. Making a compromise that includes funding the continued murder of babies is inexcusable.

Do you think Bernie DOESN'T KNOW his vote to fund the Military Industrial Complex WON'T result in the deaths of more innocent people ? Is he THAT stupid?


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 22, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Sorry Rob, those confederate dollars will never hold any value.
> 
> Do you know what 'confederate' even means in a place called 'United'?


I apologize for using a context that required a slight extrapolation on your part.

You see, when people make a "compromise" in order to get something they consider good, but within that compromise they advance something bad it's a shitty compromise, especially if you are the one getting the bad result.

You champion Bernies funding to murder babies as an acceptable compromise. 

Is there a limit to the number of babies that get fried that will make you reconsider Madame Sky Albright? .... You remember her, she was the one that thought killing 500,000 Iraqi children was worth it


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2015)

Rob Roy said:


> I apologize for using a context that required a slight extrapolation on your part.
> 
> You see, when people make a "compromise" in order to get something they consider good, but within that compromise they advance something bad it's a shitty compromise, especially if you are the one getting the bad result.
> 
> ...


we are not England.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 22, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Are you related to Mother Hubbard or The Old Lady in the Shoe fairy tale man?
> 
> Compromise..I know it's a foreign term for you righties.


So if it quacks like a duck, waddles like a duck and swims like a duck...it's a velociraptor?


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 22, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> So if it quacks like a duck, waddles like a duck and swims like a duck...it's a velociraptor?


I think Cassowaries are more like velociraptors.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> *rabid
> 
> @Fogdog obvi has a life.
> 
> ...


Exactly, I'm not interested in discussing with Rob his limited understanding of a complex world. Rob is one dimensional and boring.

What Republicans and other conservatives now days have forgotten is how to work with others that have different objectives. Somehow, voting for a handful of bills that are stuffed with disconnected funding authorizations is anathema to these one dimensional and boring conservatives. Same goes when liberals act the same way. Bernie has been able to hew to his theme in the main for more than a decade in office. Not a free pass from me for some of his votes but compared to other choices in the current election cycle, he's the one I'd choose.

By not reading the whole record and looking only at transgressions from the conservative holy writ, Republicans, especially Tea Party Republicans have painted themselves into a corner. Donald Trump is their fave, because he says what they want to hear and he has no record in office.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 22, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I think Cassowaries are more like velociraptors.


You might be correct, I chose the raptor purely at random.

Hugs and kisses.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 22, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> You might be correct, I chose the raptor purely at random.
> 
> Hugs and kisses.


Haha I figured. I just think Cassowaries are kind of cool.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 22, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> Exactly, I'm not interested in discussing with Rob his limited understanding of a complex world. Rob is one dimensional and boring.
> 
> What Republicans and other conservatives now days have forgotten is how to work with others that have different objectives. Somehow, voting for a handful of bills that are stuffed with disconnected funding authorizations is anathema to these one dimensional and boring conservatives. Same goes when liberals act the same way. Bernie has been able to hew to his theme in the main for more than a decade in office. Not a free pass from me for some of his votes but compared to other choices in the current election cycle, he's the one I'd choose.
> 
> By not reading the whole record and looking only at transgressions from the conservative holy writ, Republicans, especially Tea Party Republicans have painted themselves into a corner. Donald Trump is their fave, because he says what they want to hear and he has no record in office.


Both parties are packed with either fake lefties, fake Conservatives (who like gay sex alot more than their platform suggests) or the centre-right that make up the 98%.

Wheres the centre centre?

Time for a new party.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> So if it quacks like a duck, waddles like a duck and swims like a duck...it's a velociraptor?


I happen to like raptors..the hiss, the 
quick erect of their collars.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 22, 2015)

About half of you know what you're talking about, the other half are full of ignorance and hatred. 
It actually made me cry a moment ago literally break down in tears because you're so full of hate, misinformation, and the inability to think, that it is ruining my country.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 22, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> About half of you know what you're talking about, the other half are full of ignorance and hatred.
> It actually made me cry a moment ago literally break down in tears because you're so full of hate, misinformation, and the inability to think, that it is ruining my country.


 Vote Democrat and keep everything the same ole, same ole.........


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 22, 2015)

http://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-blog/presidential-campaign/264023-in-blockbuster-poll-sanders-destroys-trump-by-13

Stop the presses! According to a new poll by Quinnipiac University on Tuesday, Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-Vt.) destroys Republican candidate Donald Trump in a general election by 13 percentage points. In this new poll, Sanders has 51 percent to Trump's 38 percent. If this margin held in a general election, Democrats would almost certainly regain control of the United States Senate and very possibly the House of Representatives.

Aaand just to rustle some jimmies...


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Both parties are packed with either fake lefties, fake Conservatives (who like gay sex alot more than their platform suggests) or the centre-right that make up the 98%.
> 
> Wheres the centre centre?
> 
> Time for a new party.


I don't understand what's so conservative about, you name it, cutting taxes while raising spending, suppressing people with a different sexual orientation, the war on drugs, invading a country without cause, hurting people at work, polluting the air, water and land, cutting away all old growth forests. I get it, conservatives have a problem with the fact that a poor person, once they are down, need help getting back up. But why are they so punitive about it? To be conservative seems to me to be somebody that wants to conserve: 


*conserve*
[verb kuh n-surv; noun kon-surv, kuh n-surv] 
verb (used with object), conserved, conserving.

1. to prevent injury, decay, waste, or loss of:
Conserve your strength for the race.
2. to use or manage (natural resources) wisely; preserve; save:
Conserve the woodlands.

Why do conservatives do exactly the opposite of this? And what is "liberal" about actually conserving. I don't get it.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 22, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> I don't understand what's so conservative about, you name it, cutting taxes while raising spending, suppressing people with a different sexual orientation, the war on drugs, invading a country without cause, hurting people at work, polluting the air, water and land, cutting away all old growth forests. I get it, conservatives have a problem with the fact that a poor person, once they are down, need help getting back up. But why are they so punitive about it? To be conservative seems to me to be somebody that wants to conserve:
> 
> 
> *conserve*
> ...


George Orwell would be proud.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> George Orwell would be proud.


ha, good one

War is peace, Freedom is slavery, ignorance is strength, destruction is conservative


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 22, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> ha, good one
> 
> War is peace, Freedom is slavery, ignorance is strength, destruction is conservative


He was a genius visionary of the darker side of the human condition, which is why he's so well remembered and widely referred to.

He knew that those who lack education and sophistication will readily be drawn in by ad hominem attacks, values based judgements, simplistic slogans and misdirection.

Sound familiar?

This is WHY the average Republican's IQ is lower than that of Democrats, because the arguments lack logical merit. Thus, two groups emerge; the suckers, who are carefully protected from gaining much real influence, and the smart core who understand the mass manipulation going on and position themselves to take advantage of the situation.

But it doesn't stop there; two more mass manipulations help cement the current power structure. The first is the notion that politics is too rancorous, divisive, angry, remote, complicated, peurile, opaque... name your distasteful adjective and attach it to provide an excuse, to keep as many people as possible FROM voting in the first place.

Artificial barriers to voting are an extreme example of such disenfranchisement, all made possible by the distracted complacency of the average citizen who chooses on some level not to vote.

The second is that the Democratic party has also been manipulated into the same trap and thus has provided little more than difference without distinction. Entertainment- AND pointless rancor, the perfect cocktail to turn off those who are struggling to make ends meet in their own lives- thus disenfranchising themselves. Their new job is to capitulate as much as possible without appearing too obvious about it.

I'm not going to change any minds with this analysis. Simple thinkers will always be drawn to totalitarianism because its perils are not concepts they fully understand or think make a real difference in their quality of life. The hard core 'conservative' already knows I'm right but feels they have something to gain by manipulating their fellows. These are deeply sociopathic and dangerous people, the kind who would pull the lever to kill if it meant a million bucks in their own pocket.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2015)

I think you are giving the "hard core conservative" too much credit. By and large, anybody that self identifies as such are the sucker class.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 22, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> I think you are giving the "hard core conservative" too much credit. By and large, anybody that self identifies as such are the sucker class.


My terminology may be a bit clumsy; the suckers are the suckers and they sound convinced and intolerant because they are. The 'hard core' I was referring to gives less of a damn about ideology and more about how they can profit by the situation. They aren't suckers; they're the succubi.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> My terminology may be a bit clumsy; the suckers are the suckers and they sound convinced and intolerant because they are. The 'hard core' I was referring to gives less of a damn about ideology and more about how they can profit by the situation. They aren't suckers; they're the succubi.


They're two sides of the same shit coin, one just hides things better by offering more crumbs to the serfs.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> Exactly, I'm not interested in discussing with Rob his limited understanding of a complex world. Rob is one dimensional and boring.
> 
> What Republicans and other conservatives now days have forgotten is how to work with others that have different objectives. Somehow, voting for a handful of bills that are stuffed with disconnected funding authorizations is anathema to these one dimensional and boring conservatives. Same goes when liberals act the same way. Bernie has been able to hew to his theme in the main for more than a decade in office. Not a free pass from me for some of his votes but compared to other choices in the current election cycle, he's the one I'd choose.
> 
> By not reading the whole record and looking only at transgressions from the conservative holy writ, Republicans, especially Tea Party Republicans have painted themselves into a corner. Donald Trump is their fave, because he says what they want to hear and he has no record in office.


It's disturbing to see to what level the media blackout has reached..I rarely watch live TV but yesterday caught some MSNBC a discussion in which Sanders should have been referenced is known as 'third faction' commentators and guests appear to have been given direct orders not to mention his name..now that is scarier than a Trump presidency.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> About half of you know what you're talking about, the other half are full of ignorance and hatred.
> It actually made me cry a moment ago literally break down in tears because you're so full of hate, misinformation, and the inability to think, that it is ruining my country.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2015)

Fogdog said:


> I don't understand what's so conservative about, you name it, cutting taxes while raising spending, suppressing people with a different sexual orientation, the war on drugs, invading a country without cause, hurting people at work, polluting the air, water and land, cutting away all old growth forests. I get it, conservatives have a problem with the fact that a poor person, once they are down, need help getting back up. But why are they so punitive about it? To be conservative seems to me to be somebody that wants to conserve:
> 
> 
> *conserve*
> ...



The punitive portion is directly from the bible..suffer now; reward in heaven.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> It's disturbing to see to what level the media blackout has reached..I rarely watch live TV but yesterday caught some MSNBC a discussion in which Sanders should have been referenced is known as 'third faction' commentators and guests appear to have been given direct orders not to mention his name..now that is scarier than a Trump presidency.


The Democratic party has also been manipulated into the same trap and thus has provided little more than difference without distinction. Their new job is to capitulate as much as possible without appearing too obvious about it.

Makes sense now doesn't it, when you look at it through the lens of corporate ROI for the expenditures on political influence.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> The punitive portion is directly from the bible..suffer now; reward in heaven.


I demand my country live up to its promise of freedom FROM religion!


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I demand my country live up to its promise of freedom FROM religion!


Wait until someone comes along and corrects you (as they did me a week ago).. 'it's freedom OF religion' 

Well done, Jethro


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> My terminology may be a bit clumsy; the suckers are the suckers and they sound convinced and intolerant because they are. The 'hard core' I was referring to gives less of a damn about ideology and more about how they can profit by the situation. They aren't suckers; they're the succubi.


The cow to slaughter switchback pen works well and is applied to voters by the media leading them to the Hillary slaughter at 60 count 'em 60% points hell she MUST be good amirite?..not quite the image I was looking for but close:

Image from http://www.grandin.com/gifs/vicky-flyzone.jpg.








Like it or not it's our duty to unleash them..


----------



## doublejj (Dec 23, 2015)

I can see Hillary picking Bernie for her vp...... Clinton/Sanders 2016


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I can see Hillary picking Bernie for her vp...... Clinton/Sanders 2016


I can't but I can see Bernie giving her, her old job back.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 23, 2015)

I like Bernie but he won't win the nomination, the Dems want to run a woman up the flag pole this time. But she could use a solid level headed running mate.
Trump keeps shooting himself in the foot pandering to his republican base, but that will cost him dearly with the swing voters he needs to swing over if he wants to win the presidential election. Trump has already chased off too many votes from the fringe into the waiting arms of Hillary Clinton.
I think Bernie will be in the White House in 2016....but as VP


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I like Bernie but he won't win the nomination, the Dems want to run a woman up the flag pole this time. But she could use a solid level headed running mate.
> Trump keeps shooting himself in the foot pandering to his republican base, but that will cost him dearly with the swing voters he needs to swing over if he wants to win the presidential election. Trump has already chased off too many votes from the fringe right into the waiting arms of Hillary Clinton.
> I think Bernie will be in the White House in 2016....but as VP


So you would vote for him but...?

This is not about what you 'think' will happen..what would happen if you voted and he won? What would happen if you voted and he lost?

Job well done media


----------



## doublejj (Dec 23, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> So you would vote for him but...?
> 
> This is not about what you 'think' will happen..what would happen if you voted and he won? What would happen if you voted and he lost?
> 
> Job well done media


If I vote for Bernie & he lost, I would get a Republican president = Not acceptable
Hillary is the countries best chance of keeping a republican out of the white house...


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> If I vote for Bernie & he lost, I would get a Republican president = Not acceptable
> Hillary is the countries best chance of keeping a republican out of the white house...



It`s so sad that many care if a Republican or Democrat get the White House.

What happened to skilled and unskilled ? Talk about being trained.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> If I vote for Bernie & he lost, I would get a Republican president = Not acceptable
> Hillary is the countries best chance of keeping a republican out of the white house...


I firmly believe Mr Sanders would handily win a presidential contest against any republican contender.

This mandate would be the whip he could use to generate reform, but what people do not understand is that he will need help once he wins or nothing changes.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 23, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> It`s so sad that many care if a Republican or Democrat get the White House.
> 
> What happened to skilled and unskilled ? Talk about being trained.


It's because of the stance most of the republican candidates have on key issues...SS, womens rights, EPA ect......I shudder at the thought of a republican president, it would set the country back 50 years....


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> It's because of the stance most of the republican candidates have on key issues...SS, womens rights, EPA ect......I shudder at the thought of a republican president, it would set the country back 50 years....


WTF do you mean WOULD? It already HAS! You're talking about finishing a lost century and I'm definitely not on board.

If we don't see real change in this country as a result of the next presidential election, I believe the stage will be set for a people vs US Federal Government confrontation. As we already know, they're far better prepared for that eventuality than the citizens they ostensibly serve.

The Nazi Party was helped into power by the corporate establishment, who profited handsomely from the deal. They too put down popular dissent, often brutally. 

Dig deep enough and the similarities between modern day republican policy and fascism become impossible to leave unaddressed.

Yeah, I said it. Now try and refute it.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> If I vote for Bernie & he lost, I would get a Republican president = Not acceptable
> Hillary is the countries best chance of keeping a republican out of the white house...


Why? If Hillary has 60% what's one vote..she doesn't need your help..or does she?

Wait until just before the primaries, you'll see the real numbers 14-21 days out..all of a sudden Bernie will surge..it will be a miracle the media will say and because of trump/Clinton infighting..but it won't be..they will finally have to report the real numbers..they're will be no hiding it.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> WTF do you mean WOULD? It already HAS! You're talking about finishing a lost century and I'm definitely not on board.
> 
> If we don't see real change in this country as a result of the next presidential election, I believe the stage will be set for a people vs US Federal Government confrontation. As we already know, they're far better prepared for that eventuality than the citizens they ostensibly serve.
> 
> ...


+rep


----------



## doublejj (Dec 23, 2015)

Can't take a chance on a republican president, it would ruin the country. Sorry, not at this juncture, too much at stake to take the risk. Bernie would make a nice president some day, but right now we need to make sure the republicans don't win the white house at all costs, so Bernie is to big of a risk at this time. Maybe after a few years as Clintons VP.....


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Can't take a chance on a republican president, it would ruin the country. Sorry, not at this juncture, too much at stake to take the risk. Bernie would make a nice president some day, but right now we need to make sure the republicans don't win the white house at all costs, so Bernie is to big of a risk at this time. Maybe after a few years as Clintons VP.....


The flaw in this line of thinking is your belief that Mrs Clinton represents any real difference from a republican candidate. In all essential respects THEY ARE ONE AND THE SAME group of PACs and Fortune 50 corporate sponsors. What gives you the idea that a different party flag would somehow change their allegiance? The list of donors is slightly different but the party responds to THEIR MONEY, and NOT your needs or desires.

Until you have at least nine figures to the left of the decimal in your bank account, you are at best a pawn, never a player.

Mr Sanders has publicly discussed the dire need for campaign finance reform; the rest of the field on both sides has nothing AT ALL to say on the matter, yet it is the defining characteristic of our political system! Think about that, follow the implications through for yourself.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> The flaw in this line of thinking is your belief that Mrs Clinton represents any real difference from a republican candidate. In all essential respects THEY ARE ONE AND THE SAME group of PACs and Fortune 50 corporate sponsors. What gives you the idea that a different party flag would somehow change their allegiance? The list of donors is slightly different but the party responds to THEIR MONEY, and NOT your needs or desires.
> 
> Until you have at least nine figures to the left of the decimal in your bank account, you are at best a pawn, never a player.
> 
> Mr Sanders has publicly discussed the dire need for campaign finance reform; the rest of the field on both sides has nothing AT ALL to say on the matter, yet it is the defining characteristic of our political system! Think about that, follow the implications through for yourself.


Our Nation has always been a nation for the rich. The signers of the Declaration of Independence were all the wealthiest men in American. The Gov was designed to promote business & exploit business opportunities. It wasn't until the Bill of Rights was added that the average citizen was even included.
It's just a matter of which side of the rich people will give you the best deal....


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Our Nation has always been a nation for the rich. The signers of the Declaration of Independence were all the wealthiest men in American. The Gov was designed to promote business & exploit business opportunities. It wasn't until the Bill of Rights was added that the average citizen was even included.
> It's just a matter of which side of the rich people will give you the best deal....


I'm not willing to hand my future over to a bunch of people who think of me as expendable. It was not always this way and it must not continue. Business interests did not run this country when it was founded, people did.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not willing to hand my future over to a bunch of people who think of me as expendable. It was not always this way and it must not continue.* Business interests did not run this country when it was founded, people did*.


Who told you that?....lol


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Who told you that?....lol


Nevertheless, it's a stretch to use this as justification to vote for Mrs Clinton, out of FEAR that the failure to nominate her would throw the election to the conservatives.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Nevertheless, it's a stretch to use this as justification to vote for Mrs Clinton, out of FEAR that the failure to nominate her would throw the election to the conservatives.


As a Boomer who is about to start receiving SS, I have a vested interest in who gets their hands on my SS benefits. I must vote for the candidate/party that will return the best chance of keeping my benefits.....Hillary is our best chance


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> As a Boomer who is about to start receiving SS, I have a vested interest in who gets their hands on my SS benefits. I must vote for the candidate/party that will return the best chance of keeping my benefits.....Hillary is our best chance


Hillary might be sexy, but she's a piece of shit person.

She's further right than Bush was.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> As a Boomer who is about to start receiving SS, I have a vested interest in who gets their hands on my SS benefits. I must vote for the candidate/party that will return the best chance of keeping my benefits.....Hillary is our best chance


I respect your view, I just don't believe she's either one of our best hope for getting what we need from our Federal government.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I respect your view, I just don't believe she's either one of our best hope for getting what we need from our Federal government.


I can't argue with that...


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2015)

So you want to vote for Hillary because she's your best bet in beating what looks like Trump?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 24, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> So you want to vote for Hillary because she's your best bet in beating what looks like Trump?


I think 'fear of a republican president' will drive a lot of voters into the Clinton camp. 

I'm with you in that I don't see her candidacy as a better solution for America than another republican president.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 24, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I think 'fear of a republican president' will drive a lot of voters into the Clinton camp.
> 
> I'm with you in that I don't see her candidacy as a better solution for America than another republican president.


Because You don't understand what an all republican controlled Washington {Senate/House/President}, would mean to the country......it would take us back decades


----------



## doublejj (Dec 24, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> So you want to vote for Hillary because she's your best bet in beating what looks like Trump?


Yes....


----------



## doublejj (Dec 24, 2015)

Some times it's the choice of "best of 2 evils", you don't always get what you want, you must settle for the best you can get....just cannot risk a republican president


----------



## doublejj (Dec 24, 2015)

*Clinton/Sanders 2016*


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 24, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Some times it's the choice of "best of 2 evils", you don't always get what you want, you must settle for the best you can get....just cannot risk a republican president


Bush Pt3, sorry Obama has basically had a Republican presidency.

Name one difference between him and Bush aside from race.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 24, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Bush Pt3, sorry Obama has basically had a Republican presidency.
> 
> Name one difference between him and Bush aside from race.


They don't call it "Bushcare"....


----------



## nitro harley (Dec 24, 2015)

doublejj said:


> They don't call it "Bushcare"....


Planed parenthood should use that. lol


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 24, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Because You don't understand what an all republican controlled Washington {Senate/House/President}, would mean to the country......it would take us back decades


I most certainly DO understand what it would mean. I lived through the first time, the first two years of Shrubbery '43!

I almost think it would be cathartic for the country to see us go off the right wing cliff AGAIN, just so this generation can see what happens when right wing policies are carried to their ultimate conclusion. Why? Because obviously 'modern Americans' are too busy with Facebook to bother cracking a history book and reading up on the Great Depression!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 24, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Some times it's the choice of "best of 2 evils", you don't always get what you want, you must settle for the best you can get....just cannot risk a republican president


This is why I'll attend my party caucus and vote for Bernie.

I'm done giving a shit about what their party affiliation is, because it's been rendered meaningless.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Because You don't understand what an all republican controlled Washington {Senate/House/President}, would mean to the country......it would take us back decades


When did that last happen?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 24, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Because You don't understand what an all republican controlled Washington {Senate/House/President}, would mean to the country......it would take us back decades


Most likely would get us out of debt and defeat ISIS.

I like that.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 24, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> This is why I'll attend my party caucus and vote for Bernie.
> 
> I'm done giving a shit about what their party affiliation is, because it's been rendered meaningless.


Party of (young ignorant) dumbasses. 

A Republican is a Democrat who finally grew up. One day you'll understand.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 24, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Most likely would get us out of debt and defeat ISIS.
> 
> I like that.


That's hilarious considering the last republican president turned a projected $5.6 trillion surplus into a $3 trillion deficit and created the situation that led to the increased strength and territory grab by ISIS

A completely republican controlled government would be an epic disaster

-defunding the largest reproductive health clinic in the country
-dismantling the social safety net programs that keep millions barely afloat
-defunding science and education nationwide
-increased spending in offensive foreign wars and military
-increased spending in the war on drugs
-increased spending in the private prison industry
-defunding NASA 
-tax cuts for the upper class
-tax cuts for corporations
-increased subsidies for the fossil fuel industry
-corporate conservatives appointed to the SC
-increased fundamentalism in government
-increased _enhanced interrogation techniques_ and abandonment of ethics
-increased NSA spying and increased "cybersecurity" 
-decreased regulation of the financial sector
-increased abstinence-only sex education policy
-intelligent design in public schools

Just off the top of my head..


Though according to most national polls, republicans don't stand a chance this election and they have a decent chance of losing the senate in 2016 too


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 24, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> When did that last happen?


First two years of Shrubbery '43, and we're still suffering the fallout.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 24, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> sorry Obama has basically had a Republican presidency.


that must be why the right has been so quiet and content about obama.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 24, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Party of (young ignorant) dumbasses.
> 
> A Republican is a Democrat who finally grew up. One day you'll understand.


Shit. Only the senile and the truly afraid fall for that trap. I'd say the same to you, but it seems the decline is irreversible in your case.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 24, 2015)

To all the faithful Bernie boosters out there, a very Merry Christmas!

And as for everybody else... same to you!


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 25, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's hilarious considering the last republican president turned a projected $5.6 trillion surplus into a $3 trillion deficit and created the situation that led to the increased strength and territory grab by ISIS
> 
> A completely republican controlled government would be an epic disaster
> 
> ...


5.6 trillion surplus?

Eh hmm...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHABAHABABABABABAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 25, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> To all the faithful Bernie boosters out there, a very Merry Christmas!
> 
> And as for everybody else... same to you!


Im opposed to your forced redistribution of Christmas spirit...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 25, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> 5.6 trillion surplus?
> 
> Eh hmm...
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHABAHABABABABABAHAHAHAHA!!!


http://www.nytimes.com/2001/01/31/us/surplus-estimate-hits-5.6-trillion.html

Jan. 31, 2001 - before Bush fucked anything up, right after Clinton left office, that was the CBO's estimate


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 25, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2001/01/31/us/surplus-estimate-hits-5.6-trillion.html
> 
> Jan. 31, 2001 - before Bush fucked anything up, right after Clinton left office, that was the CBO's estimate


Of the total projected surplus of $5.610 trillion, $2.488 trillion would come from the Social Security system, the budget office said, and by agreement of the two parties will be off limits for tax cuts or additional spending. The remainder, $3.122 trillion over the next 10 years, is up for grabs as Congress awaits the administration's budget proposal and begins developing tax and spending plans of its own.

Theoretical numbers based on bad policy and easy money.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 25, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2001/01/31/us/surplus-estimate-hits-5.6-trillion.html
> 
> Jan. 31, 2001 - before Bush fucked anything up, right after Clinton left office, that was the CBO's estimate


Anytime some right wing Ditto head stays spewing about democratic tax n spend, you should beat them over the head with that article. 

Shrubbery '43 really fucked this country up, and no one has been able or willing to fix it since.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 25, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Anytime some right wing Ditto head stays spewing about democratic tax n spend, you should beat them over the head with that article.
> 
> Shrubbery '43 really fucked this country up, and no one has been able or willing to fix it since.


Wrong, but that never stopped you from saying so.

At least Bush left Iraq in a peaceful, thriving stable place until Obama fucked up several agreements and let ISIS take over. Obama undid all the good that Bush bestowed upon him. Read one of the last chapters in Charles Krauthammer's book, "Things That Matter'. He articulates the whole Iraq story from the invasion, the Bush stabilized country, the decimation of Al Queda using intelligence, force, and friendly Iraqi citizens who turned in terrorists to the authorities..... to how Obama came along after Bush and fucked up everything. Rest is history.......


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 25, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Of the total projected surplus of $5.610 trillion, $2.488 trillion would come from the Social Security system, the budget office said, and by agreement of the two parties will be off limits for tax cuts or additional spending. The remainder, $3.122 trillion over the next 10 years, is up for grabs as Congress awaits the administration's budget proposal and begins developing tax and spending plans of its own.
> 
> Theoretical numbers based on bad policy and easy money.


Our debt went down. So much for theoretical, short stuff.


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 26, 2015)

doublejj said:


> It's because of the stance most of the republican candidates have on key issues...SS, womens rights, EPA ect......I shudder at the thought of a republican president, it would set the country back 50 years....



I shutter at the thought of a pre programed with directions to follow President, weather they are Republican or Democrat.

I`m thrilled when a new guy enters the scene and could care less about all those Democrat and Republicans, ...Could care less how he conveys their message, .. could care less that the world thinks of us, and first and foremost, takes care of our own first.

The Media could label them Pro-Glide transmission with Trans brake, and it wont mean a thing.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## hyroot (Dec 26, 2015)

Just read Bernies tweets. You'll get a good laugh. He's clueless when it comes to economics. If he becomes president we'll be living in a third world country real quick. He doesn't even have a chance in getting the nomination anyway.

Democrats are about big government (socialism) and small business.

Republicans are about big business and small government (states rights).

You can't have small business without big business. Once you realize this you will become republican.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 26, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Republicans are about big business and small government (states rights).









http://www.motherjones.com/mojo/2014/12/ronald-reagan-big-government-legacy

http://www.cnn.com/2009/POLITICS/03/18/zelizer.small.government/index.html?iref=topnews


----------



## hyroot (Dec 26, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> http://www.motherjones.com/mojo/2014/12/ronald-reagan-big-government-legacy
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2009/POLITICS/03/18/zelizer.small.government/index.html?iref=topnews



http://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/nov/1/obama-presidency-to-end-with-20-trillion-national-/?page=all



http://www.factcheck.org/2015/10/obamas-numbers-october-2015-update/


http://www.bls.gov/news.release/empsit.t15.htm

 

Bernie doesn't know the difference between secured debt and unsecured debt. You really want this guy to run this country? C'mon now....


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 26, 2015)

Uncle Ben, Iraq was never stabilized under numbnuts it was never remotely close to a " peaceful and thriving, stable place " it was chaotic .. Most of the country had no electricity and women were being raped like it was a sport.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 26, 2015)

hyroot said:


> http://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/nov/1/obama-presidency-to-end-with-20-trillion-national-/?page=all
> 
> View attachment 3572587
> 
> ...


so obama has only added $203 billion to the budget one year and has reduced the deficit from $1.539 trillion to a mere $426 billion?

and gas prices are $1.60?

THANKS, OBAMA.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 26, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> so obama has only added $203 billion to the budget one year and has reduced the deficit from $1.539 trillion to a mere $426 billion?
> 
> and gas prices are $1.60?
> 
> THANKS, OBAMA.



The national gas average is over $2.00 and in california the average is $2.80

http://www.fuelgaugereport.com/


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 26, 2015)

hyroot said:


> The national gas average is over $2.00 and in california the average is $2.80
> 
> http://www.fuelgaugereport.com/


over $2.00 you say?

gas was over $4.00 under bush.

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2008/08/average-gas-prices-august-18-2008/index.htm

California $4.04

say thanks, ya little bitch.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 26, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> over $2.00 you say?
> 
> gas was over $4.00 under bush.
> 
> ...



Crude oil when up $2.00 the other day and another $2.00 yesterday. It's now at $43 a barrel


http://www.oil-price.net/

I'm not defending bush. He was an idiot. Obama is much worse and Bernie is even more inept than the other 2.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 26, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Crude oil when up $2.00 the other day and another $2.00 yesterday. It's now at $43 a barrel
> 
> 
> http://www.oil-price.net/
> ...


let me know when it gets to a national average of $4.11, as it did under bush.

right now it is $2.07 under obama.

YOU'RE WELCOME, REPUBLICAN.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 26, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> let me know when it gets to a national average of $4.11, as it did under bush.
> 
> right now it is $2.07 under obama.
> 
> YOU'RE WELCOME, REPUBLICAN.



Keep in mind where the crude oil came from and who controlled the oil fields when Bush was in office compared to where it comes from now. The president really has no effect on gas prices. And the illegal trade agreements obama has made recently.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 26, 2015)

Bush was the biggest fuckup in American History, I'll agree Obama has not done a great job..but nowhere near as poorly as the collosal fuck up Bush was.. Bernie is better than both.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 26, 2015)

hyroot said:


> The president really has no effect on gas prices.


then why are you trying to blame obama for gas prices?


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 26, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Bush was the biggest fuckup in American History, I'll agree Obama has not done a great job..but nowhere near as poorly as the collosal fuck up Bush was.. Bernie is better than both.


How exactly was Obama better than Bush? 

After 9/11 Bush gave the American people food for their blood lust, you can't have retrospective buyers remorse 15 years later...


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 26, 2015)

Obama stepped into a huge mess, Bush fucked us so hard and handed over the Keys after he wrapped the car around a tree. 



I'm not sure what you mean by retrospective buyers remorse.. That scumbag stole an election and lost the popular vote.. He invaded Iraq instead Saudi Arabia. 

Obama at least killed Bin Laden..something numbnuts couldn't do .


----------



## hyroot (Dec 26, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> then why are you trying to blame obama for gas prices?



Your'e the one who brought up gas prices. I was talking about the national debt.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> so obama has only added $203 billion to the budget one year and has reduced the deficit from $1.539 trillion to a mere $426 billion?
> 
> and gas prices are $1.60?
> 
> THANKS, OBAMA.


I took a gas shower the other day at $1.97..

THANKS OBAMA!


----------



## hyroot (Dec 27, 2015)

It won't let me quote you. But where do those small business get their inventory? 

Answer - Big business manufactures and / or distributors. 

Where do they get their power?

Answer - big business electric companies 

Where do they get their running water

Answer - big business water dept

How do they get rid of their trash?

Answer - big business waste management.

I can go on. 

Small businesses can't survive without big businesses. 




So my statement is still correct.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Obama stepped into a huge mess, Bush fucked us so hard and handed over the Keys after he wrapped the car around a tree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mission Accomplished!


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2015)

hyroot said:


> http://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/nov/1/obama-presidency-to-end-with-20-trillion-national-/?page=all
> 
> View attachment 3572587
> 
> ...


Yet student loans (unsecured) cannot be discharged in bankruptcy and home loans (secured) can be..

Dddderp


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2015)

hyroot said:


> http://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/nov/1/obama-presidency-to-end-with-20-trillion-national-/?page=all
> 
> View attachment 3572587
> 
> ...


Unsecured is always exorbitant as compared to secured..yet in this case, secured is dischargable in backruptcy, the unsecured not..the ONLY unsecured not dischargable in America.

Its apples and oranges.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 27, 2015)

hyroot said:


> You can't have small business without big business. Once you realize this you will become republican.


Sure you can and do...... all over America. Small businesses MAY eventually evolve into big business, witness Michael Dell, Henry Ford, etc. Shark Tank's selections is a good example of small Mom and Pop businesses becoming quite large "overnight" with the help of one of the Shark's financial and business support. 

I'm one of the thousands of Mom and Pop businesses that sell alongside big biz and do quite well. I live near a town that is nothing but small business and is one of the most sophisticated and wealthiest small cities in the U.S. regarding the # of per capita millionaires. 

A republican is a democrat that finally grew up.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> let me know when it gets to a national average of $4.11, as it did under bush.
> 
> right now it is $2.07 under obama.
> 
> YOU'RE WELCOME, REPUBLICAN.


Say what? You really think any one is dumb enough to believe that when it comes to supply and demand economics to think that a president, especially an anti business loser like Obama, has a damn thing to do with gas prices at the pump? That is laughable! Typical of the twisted mind of a sociopathic liberal.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 27, 2015)

Presidents have nothing to do with the price of oil or gas at the pump.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 27, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Obama at least killed Bin Laden..something numbnuts couldn't do .


Obama did not kill Bin Laden. For starts it was his predecessor, Bush, and years of intelligence work by a female investigator under Bush that lead to his specific residence. Robert O'Neill, a Navy Seal, killed Laden.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 27, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> First two years of Shrubbery '43, and we're still suffering the fallout.


Right, keep blaming Bush.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 27, 2015)

There's no relationship between oil prices and the presidency. 

Liberal economics at work fer sure.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 27, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Wrong, but that never stopped you from saying so.
> 
> At least Bush left Iraq in a peaceful, thriving stable place until Obama fucked up several agreements and let ISIS take over. Obama undid all the good that Bush bestowed upon him. Read one of the last chapters in Charles Krauthammer's book, "Things That Matter'. He articulates the whole Iraq story from the invasion, the Bush stabilized country, the decimation of Al Queda using intelligence, force, and friendly Iraqi citizens who turned in terrorists to the authorities..... to how Obama came along after Bush and fucked up everything. Rest is history.......
> 
> View attachment 3571740


This is one of the stupidest things I've read. Iraq was never stabilized. Also...


----------



## hyroot (Dec 28, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Sure you can and do...... all over America. Small businesses MAY eventually evolve into big business, witness Michael Dell, Henry Ford, etc. Shark Tank's selections is a good example of small Mom and Pop businesses becoming quite large "overnight" with the help of one of the Shark's financial and business support.
> 
> I'm one of the thousands of Mom and Pop businesses that sell alongside big biz and do quite well. I live near a town that is nothing but small business and is one of the most sophisticated and wealthiest small cities in the U.S. regarding the # of per capita millionaires.
> 
> A republican is a democrat that finally grew up.



Good luck running a small business without power, water, trash removal, accepting credit cards, banks, and these days Internet.. those are all big business .


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 28, 2015)

Please don't use intelligence and Bush in the same sentence, 911 happened on numbnuts watch. He gets credit for that and the Iraq fuckup and Helping to create Isis. . He gets no credit for Osama getting killed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 28, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Presidents have nothing to do with the price of oil or gas at the pump.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 28, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Obama did not kill Bin Laden. For starts it was his predecessor, Bush


"I don’t know where he is. I — I’ll repeat what I said. I truly am not that concerned about him." - george w bush on bin laden


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 29, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Wrong, but that never stopped you from saying so.
> 
> At least Bush left Iraq in a peaceful, thriving stable place until Obama fucked up several agreements and let ISIS take over. Obama undid all the good that Bush bestowed upon him. Read one of the last chapters in Charles Krauthammer's book, "Things That Matter'. He articulates the whole Iraq story from the invasion, the Bush stabilized country, the decimation of Al Queda using intelligence, force, and friendly Iraqi citizens who turned in terrorists to the authorities..... to how Obama came along after Bush and fucked up everything. Rest is history.......]


"After Iraq I've had a lot of guilt. Once I finally saw how things were going, I realized we were fucking up an entire country that we were just going to leave in shambles.

I was one of the teams closing down the FOBS and helping train the Iraqis take over. Iraq was the wild west for companies. Everything was contracted, it was more business than war at the end.

Due to the Rules of Engagement, none of us were allowed to engage the enemy... it was up to the Iraqis now. They had control of the operations. This was a blessing and a curse. I never shot anyone, so I don't have that in the back of my mind. But I also couldn't fire back, which built up a lot of resentment in me towards the iraqis.

I was told we were leaving our humvees and tanks for them to continue the mission on ending terrorism. I remember talking with my sergeant about how it was a terrible idea. The Iraqis already had tanks from Russia, why were we giving them our technology? Less than a year later, ISIS is in control of all those tanks and humvees and are better armed thanks to us.

It just feels like I was used to destabilize a region, only to make it worse. I may not have done it single handedly, but I helped.
I'm torn because the reality is that bad guys need to be killed and things need to be done. You can't let groups like AL qaeda or isis get too big, that's how Hitlers come about. At the same time though, we literally accomplished nothing, and Iraq is worse off than when we went in to kill Sadam and take over."

https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/3yjheq/former_japanese_soldier_i_call_myself_a_war/


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Good luck running a small business without power, water, trash removal, accepting credit cards, banks, and these days Internet.. those are all big business .


They were all once small business until monopoly..they didn't build that..we did.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> They were all once small business until monopoly..they didn't build that..we did.


Unemployed people don't build anything.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> They were all once small business until monopoly..they didn't build that..we did.


You couldn't build a Big Mac.

Betcha you can handle a Whopper purty good, eh?  Open wide.......there's lots of meat that goes between those buns.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 29, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> You couldn't build a Big Mac.
> 
> Betcha you can handle a Whopper purty good, eh?  Open wide.......there's lots of meat that goes between those buns.


LOL +3 points for wittiness. -2 for being disrespectful. Net gain +1.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 29, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> LOL +3 points for wittiness. -2 for being disrespectful. Net gain +1.


The Trump thread is over yonder.......


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 29, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Unemployed people don't build anything.


And what is it you do again besides lame RIU trolling 24/7?

Mother Hubbard's calling you, elf..her dog needs a bone.


----------



## spandy (Dec 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> They were all once small business until monopoly..they didn't build that..we did.



Thats a load of horse shit. They built it by providing services/products that ya'll consumers fucking WANTED after masterminding a business plan and taking a risk that is always on their own ass. You didn't do them any favors, they did you the fucking favor and then charged you for it, and they marketed and did their business thing and used that money to build their business themselves. You didn't lay a single fucking brick. And the the employees weren't slaves, they were paid an AGREED upon wage before they even started working. Employees dont own anything but their time, and they sold that to their employer. Thats why you dont make the big bucks anymore, you stopped selling your time, or they stopped paying for it, one way or the other. You didn't own shit in that big business you claim to have worked at. Thats why when you left, you took only your personal belongings and a final paycheck, and not a single brick was removed from the place because you didn't put it there and it wasn't yours to take.

The entitlement in this country is overflowing in ridiculous amounts.

Oh, thread relevance, hmmm......current rcp average- Clinton +25.3

Feel the burn.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 29, 2015)

spandy said:


> Thats a load of horse shit. They built it by providing services/products that ya'll consumers fucking WANTED after masterminding a business plan and taking a risk that is always on their own ass.


...and that load of horse shit are the losers that will try to vote Sanders in. 

Every libtard needs to try and comprehend what the following means. But, if you've never had to take risks, start and run a business, you'll talk out your ass like Sky usually does. The following is a great example, a driver, for taking your business OUT of America and running it out of China or the Phillipines. Here's the offer America gives its entrepreneurs. And the idiots in Washington wonder why there are no new jobs.

****************************************************************************************************************************************************

*BUSINESS OFFER*

I'd like to make you a business offer. Seriously. This is a real offer. In fact, you really can't turn me down, as you'll come to understand in a moment...

Here's the deal. You're going to start a business or expand the one you've got now. It doesn't really matter what you do or what you're going to do. I'll partner with you no matter what business you're in – as long as it's legal. But I can't give you any capital – you have to come up with that on your own. I won't give you any labor – that's definitely up to you. What I will do, however, is demand you follow all sorts of rules about what products and services you can offer, how much (and how often) you pay your employees, and where and when you're allowed to operate your business. That's my role in the affair: to tell you what to do.

Now in return for my rules, I'm going to take roughly half of whatever you make in the business, each year. Half seems fair, doesn't it? I think so. Of course, that's half of your profits. You're also going to have to pay me about 12% of whatever you decide to pay your employees because you've got to cover my expenses for promulgating all of the rules about who you can employ, when, where, and how. Come on, you're my partner. It's only "fair."

Now... after you've put your hard-earned savings at risk to start this business and after you've worked hard at it for a few decades (paying me my 50% or a bit more along the way each year), you might decide you'd like to cash out – to finally live the good life.

Whether or not this is "fair" – some people never can afford to retire – is a different argument. As your partner, I'm happy for you to sell out whenever you'd like, because our agreement says, if you sell, you have to pay me an additional 20% of whatever the capitalized value of the business is at that time.

I know... I know... you put up all the original capital. You took all the risks. You put in all of the labor. That's all true. But I've done my part, too. I've collected 50% of the profits each year. And I've always come up with more rules for you to follow each year. Therefore, I deserve another, final 20% slice of the business. Oh... and one more thing…

Even after you've sold the business and paid all of my fees... I'd recommend buying lots of life insurance. You see, even after you've been retired for years, when you die, you'll have to pay me 50% of whatever your estate is worth. After all, I've got lots of partners and not all of them are as successful as you and your family. We don't think it's "fair" for your kids to have such a big advantage. But if you buy enough life insurance, you can finance this expense for your children. All in all, if you're a very successful entrepreneur... if you're one of the rare, lucky, and hard-working people who can create a new company, employ lots of people, and satisfy the public... you'll end up paying me more than 75% of your income over your life. Thanks so much. I'm sure you'll think my offer is reasonable and happily partner with me... but it doesn't really matter how you feel about it because if you ever try to stiff me – or cheat me on any of my fees or rules – I'll break down your door in the middle of the night, threaten you and your family with heavy, automatic weapons, and throw you in jail. That's how civil society is supposed to work, right?


----------



## hyroot (Dec 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> They were all once small business until monopoly..they didn't build that..we did.


Over a 100 years ago. The party system wasn't even the same as it is now 1
25 years ago. It was so even different another 20 years prior so that doesn't even apply. Regardless they are big business. You can't run a small business with out them. They are a major fixture in today's society. So my statement still stands. You can argue semantics all you want. But it still won't apply.


----------



## HGK420 (Dec 29, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Obama did not kill Bin Laden. For starts it was his predecessor, Bush, and years of intelligence work by a female investigator under Bush that lead to his specific residence. Robert O'Neill, a Navy Seal, killed Laden.


Seymour Hersch argues that bin Ladin was killed by the paki's. Has written a pretty undeniable narrative that puts Bin Ladin as Pakistans prisoner this whole time and they waited until it was politically beneficial to send a walk in to the CIA annex with the info on where the "messenger" goes.. And then seal team talks a lot shows up and boom....

Pakistan has been one of the MANY hidden hands at play here. Everyone wants to scream about 9/11 conpiracies but no one wants to actually dig into Saudi and paki 9/11 issues.. Thems dudes did it..

IMO Pakistan feels very vulnerable and are playing with the strings behind the scenes to try and keep ahead of India. Because this they knew the value of bin Ladin and having america keep their neighboring countries at war..


And to keep on topic... Bernie can suck it lol..


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 29, 2015)

HGK420 said:


> Seymour Hersch argues that bin Ladin was killed by the paki's. Has written a pretty undeniable narrative that puts Bin Ladin as Pakistans prisoner this whole time and they waited until it was politically beneficial to send a walk in to the CIA annex with the info on where the "messenger" goes.. And then seal team talks a lot shows up and boom....
> 
> Pakistan has been one of the MANY hidden hands at play here. Everyone wants to scream about 9/11 conpiracies but no one wants to actually dig into Saudi and paki 9/11 issues.. Thems dudes did it..
> 
> ...


Interesting theory. I will look into this. Do you have any credible sources?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 29, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> I don't know what you've been smoking, but the rest of us (clear thinkers) saw a country in shambles and suicide bombings transform into a vibrant country with a infrastructure (streets, wastewater systems, water and electricity) restored (thank you Halliburton and the rest of the big corporate businesses!), girls going to school, a return to normalcy with daily suicide bombings in Baghdad squashed, a multi ethnic population turning in terrorists to the authorities and basically run out of town, markets becoming very profitable and vibrant, etc. A court of peers convicted and hung Saddam Hussein and his cronies for crimes against humanity which DID include the use of weapons of mass destruction witness the gassing/murders of the hundreds of innocent Kurds.
> 
> Keep feeling guilty shit-fer-brains. You don't get it and never will. Never never land beckons.


That's the testimony of a soldier in the Army who was on the ground, it's funny your kind praises them and everything they do when they're fighting the war for corporate interests but as soon as they need something from you, it's nothing but disrespect.

Your party got us into the war and your party lost the war. George Bush couldn't even kill Osama Bin Ladin and his administration is responsible for the authorization of torture.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2015)

Bernie want to tax the rich at 80% they will leave and take there money very with them along with there buissness


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2015)

We can't afford how we live anyway and Bernie want to give even more stuff away for free. Lmao


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> And what is it you do again besides lame RIU trolling 24/7?
> 
> Mother Hubbard's calling you, elf..her dog needs a bone.


Unemployed people don't build anything.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 29, 2015)

theexpress said:


> We can't afford how we live anyway and Bernie want to give even more stuff away for free. Lmao


Only if people knew free meant 18 trillion dollars in taxes. He has already admitted his tax plan includes the taxing the middle class. 
Again bernie doesn't have a chance in getting the nomination. 

To everyone 
If you think bernie is going to legalize cannabis federally. Well he doesn't have the power to do so. It has to pass the Congress and the Senate. If it eve makes it to Senate. As long as Mitch McConnell is head of the Senate Committee he will never let that go to a vote.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


>


$1.89 now..wonder when business owners who offer delivery services will be removing their delivery fee and passing this savings onto their customers (the little guy)? 

I won't hold my breath.

That's why you suck mr. business owner


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Only if people knew free meant 18 trillion dollars in taxes. He has already admitted his tax plan includes the taxing the middle class.
> Again bernie doesn't have a chance in getting the nomination.
> 
> To everyone
> If you think bernie is going to legalize cannabis federally. Well he doesn't have the power to do so. It has to pass the Congress and the Senate. If it eve makes it to Senate. As long as Mitch McConnell is head of the Senate Committee he will never let that go to a vote.


Besides Sanders, which candidate is for legalization or re-schedule?

Name one..


----------



## hyroot (Dec 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Besides Sanders, which candidate is for legalization or re-schedule?
> 
> Name one..


That bill he reintroduced was written by rand Paul. If you believe Bernie wants legalization then you're as gullible as the rest of the kids bernies administration is targeting. It's just a tactic.

Keep in mind obama was pro pot before he took office. There's been more pot busts and raids under obama than any other administration ever. Even after the bill he passed making it illegal for feds to use funds to go after pot. The feds decided to use asset forfeiture money to fund their raids. Then obama passing another bill saying feds can't interfere with states rights with cannabis. Feds are still kicking down doors. Even illegal raids on tribal land. They don't make any arrests. They sieze everything even property.


----------



## HGK420 (Dec 29, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Interesting theory. I will look into this. Do you have any credible sources?


Seymours book.

http://www.lrb.co.uk/v37/n10/seymour-m-hersh/the-killing-of-osama-bin-laden


----------



## HGK420 (Dec 29, 2015)

Obama has nothing todo with low gas prices...

You wanna thank a leader for low gas prices? Thank Putin,...

He saw what he preceived as monster demand for oil and he decided to ramp Russia's oil/natural gas production up to never before fathomed levels and he figured he'd make trillions.... Well it worked for a minute until the rest of the world said "he dickhead we still drill for oil" and next thing you know supply outweighs demand... 

Go home Russia... Your drunk..


----------



## hyroot (Dec 29, 2015)

HGK420 said:


> Obama has nothing todo with low gas prices...
> 
> You wanna thank a leader for low gas prices? Thank Putin,...
> 
> ...



That's not what happened . It was Prince Alwaleed bin Talal of Saudi Arabia who allowed prices to drop as a plan to hurt Putin. Prior to that it was a $100 a barrel. Putin had no choice but to follow suit. Then even Texas oilers did the same.


----------



## HGK420 (Dec 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> That's not what happened . It was Prince Alwaleed bin Talal of Saudi Arabia who allowed prices to drop as a plan to hurt Putin. Prior to that it was a $100 a barrel. Putin had no choice but to follow suit. Then even Texas oilers did the same.


Saudi just did what they were expected to do. They are actually producing less then in recent years, their low hanging fruit has been drying up. Remove the monster Russian influx and then posturing to turn off the gas so the rest of the world finds a way around Russian oil and gas and the price goes down down down...


----------



## HGK420 (Dec 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> That's not what happened . It was Prince Alwaleed bin Talal of Saudi Arabia who allowed prices to drop as a plan to hurt Putin. Prior to that it was a $100 a barrel. Putin had no choice but to follow suit. Then even Texas oilers did the same.


Like you say too the oilers are at blame too sorta.... Everyone kind ramped it up.. I only blame Putin for all the posturing which lead to nations seeking non Russian sources of petroleum products.


----------



## spandy (Dec 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> $1.89 now..wonder when business owners who offer delivery services will be removing their delivery fee and passing this savings onto their customers (the little guy)?
> 
> I won't hold my breath.
> 
> That's why you suck mr. business owner


Why should any business automatically give you anything they save? They aren't there to save you jack shit, they are there to make money, not save you money lol.

Thats why you will always punch a clock. You just don't get it.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> $1.89 now..wonder when business owners who offer delivery services will be removing their delivery fee and passing this savings onto their customers (the little guy)?
> 
> I won't hold my breath.
> 
> That's why you suck mr. business owner


Yeah, cos you're too f*****g lazy to collect your own food the business owner should be forced to subsidise your laziness.

Sounds legit.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Besides Sanders, which candidate is for legalization or re-schedule?
> 
> Name one..




Rand Paul?


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 29, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Liberal economics at work fer sure.


This is so ironic because it's obvious you don't even know what liberalism is when it comes to economics. This IS liberal economics at work lol.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 29, 2015)

HGK420 said:


> Seymour Hersch argues that....


Seymour just fixed me a sandwich and fed the cat. I like that. His favorite bed time story to his little puppies is how the moon landing was staged and filmed in Hollywood.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 29, 2015)

Paid $1.63/gal. for regular in San Antonio today. Filled up the Lexus for only $16.36!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Besides Sanders, which candidate is for legalization or re-schedule?
> 
> Name one..


Who gives a shit? You've got Obama, ISIS and home grown terrorists destroying America and all you can think about is MJ legalization?

Hate to clue you in...but without a head, you'll not be inhaling anything but dust.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Besides Sanders, which candidate is for legalization or re-schedule?
> 
> Name one..


Rand paul


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Only if people knew free meant 18 trillion dollars in taxes. He has already admitted his tax plan includes the taxing the middle class.
> Again bernie doesn't have a chance in getting the nomination.
> 
> To everyone
> If you think bernie is going to legalize cannabis federally. Well he doesn't have the power to do so. It has to pass the Congress and the Senate. If it eve makes it to Senate. As long as Mitch McConnell is head of the Senate Committee he will never let that go to a vote.


why are you crowing about cannabis legalization?

you're a republican, you hate the idea.

and you suck at growing btw.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Rand Paul?


Do they have giardenara peppers in Michigan? Or novis. Italian beef. Or Maxwell street polish.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> rand Paul.


"the main thing i've said is not to legalize" - rend pawl

be less stupid.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 29, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Do they have giardenara peppers in Michigan? Or novis. Italian beef. Or Maxwell street polish.





Sheeeeeit I wish, food blows here, but my buddy just got 2 deer .. So I be back in Chicago next week to grab some venison and get a big fat n wet beef sandwich soon.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 29, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Rand Paul?


Citation?


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Citation?





None


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 29, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> None


Because he's not for legalization so you are incorrect and ill informed.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 29, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Because he's not for legalization so you are incorrect and ill informed.




Whoa..slow down sister, u see that ? After his name.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> "the main thing i've said is not to legalize" - rend pawl
> 
> be less stupid.



Just because you put in quotes doesn't make it true. Everyon knows Rand Paul supports mmj. Could you be anymore of a troll?

http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2015/03/10/major-pot-reform-bill-introduced-in-senate






It would be more interesting if any of your posts had any merit.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> why are you crowing about cannabis legalization?
> 
> you're a republican, you hate the idea.
> 
> and you suck at growing btw.



That's one of the lies bernie is using to manipulate young people. Im a republican libetarian 
Gary Young 2016

At least my claim to fame isn't that I contributed to a published book that sabotaged generations of gardens like some people .

Keep on trollin on


----------



## hyroot (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> None


Try ricobenes bread steak sandwich. There fucking fire.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Just because you put in quotes doesn't make it true.


“The main thing I’ve said is not to legalize"

Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2013/03/24/rand-paul-pushes-against-mandatory-minimums-but-not-legalization-for-marijuana/#ixzz3vmOACU9w


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> That's one of the lies bernie is using to manipulate young people. Im a republican libetarian
> Gary Young 2016
> 
> At least my claim to fame isn't that I contributed to a published book that sabotaged generations of gardens like some people .
> ...


i published a book?

LOL

you suck at growing though.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> “The main thing I’ve said is not to legalize"
> 
> Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2013/03/24/rand-paul-pushes-against-mandatory-minimums-but-not-legalization-for-marijuana/#ixzz3vmOACU9w



For one you're quoting a satire news site

And 2. It's from 2013. What I posted (video and link) is from a few months ago.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 29, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Try ricobenes bread steak sandwich. There fucking fire.




They're outstanding, But Freddie's is my joint.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i published a book?
> 
> LOL
> 
> you suck at growing though.


Oh wait that's uncle ben. 

You wish you could grow as good as me. Shit you wish you could grow period. 

Keep on hating and and posting incredibly wrong info. Your credibility drops lower and lower each post.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> For one your'e quoting a satire news site
> 
> And 2. It's from 2013. What I posted (video and link) is from a few months ago.


dailycaller is not satire news you moron.

although, here it is from a satire news website.

*PAUL:* "The main thing I've said is not to legalize"

http://www.foxnews.com/on-air/fox-news-sunday-chris-wallace/2013/03/24/sen-rand-paul-top-congressional-issues-pivotal-moment-battle-over-gay-marriage#p//v/2250608088001

LOL!

moron.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Oh wait that's uncle ben.
> 
> You wish you could grow as good as me.
> 
> Keep on hating and and posting incredibly wrong info. Your credibility drops lower and lower each post.


you have been incredibly wrong on every post of yours.

you said rend pawl was for legalization. he isn't.

you said i published a book. i didn't.

you called dailycaller a satire news site. it isn't.

and now you say i wish i could grow as "good" as you. i'm glad i don't.

now that you have lied 4 or 5 time sin a row, tell me more about my credibility.

LOL, republicans.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> you have been incredibly wrong on every post of yours.
> 
> you said rend pawl was for legalization. he isn't.
> 
> ...



Nice try but if you actually knew what you were talking about you would have some credibility.

Yes daily caller is satire. That's very well known and again






It looks like the facts made you look stupid again


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Nice try but if you actually knew what you were talking about you would have some credibility.


this is going to be funny.



hyroot said:


> Yes daily caller is satire. That's very well known and again


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Daily_Caller

is that why they won an edward r murrow award?

LOL!



hyroot said:


> It looks like the facts made you look stupid again


see how funny this is?

you are dead wrong, but you think i am. that is so republican of you.

"the main thing i've said is not to legalize" - rend pawl


----------



## hyroot (Dec 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> this is going to be funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Satire or tabloid what ever. They're not creditable.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/dominican-official-links-daily-caller-to-alleged-lies-about-menendez/2013/03/22/d81470d0-930a-11e2-8ea1-956c94b6b5b9_story.html

You just want to argue for the sake of arguing no matter how wrong or stupid you are. That's the troll in you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/dominican-official-links-daily-caller-to-alleged-lies-about-menendez/2013/03/22/d81470d0-930a-11e2-8ea1-956c94b6b5b9_story.html



that article does not even mention the word satire, moron.

how embarrassingly republican of you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> It talks about their credibility moron. That they conjure up stories moron. That's want a tabloid does moron
> Read between the lines moron


while i appreciate you stating that a self-proclaimed "republican libertarian" publication has no credibility, that does not make it a fucking tabloid.

also, feel free to admit how wrong you are about it being a satire site.



hyroot said:


> No possible way your read that whole article that fast moron.


why would i?

i simply did a ctrl+f for "satire" and got 0 results.

it saved me a lot of time rather than combing through your idiocy.

also, you suck at growing.

"the main thing i've said is not to legalize" - rend pawl


----------



## HGK420 (Dec 30, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Seymour just fixed me a sandwich and fed the cat. I like that. His favorite bed time story to his little puppies is how the moon landing was staged and filmed in Hollywood.


Ya idk about any of that.. But in his defense stanle Kubrick was scripted with the task.. for what reason is a topic of hot debate..

You know who would never get us to the moon... Bernie sanders..


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Just because you put in quotes doesn't make it true. Everyon knows Rand Paul supports mmj. Could you be anymore of a troll?
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2015/03/10/major-pot-reform-bill-introduced-in-senate
> 
> ...


Dear god in heaven..are you referring to the photo op of racist rendy the insult politician?



That was all booker and gillibrand he just jumped on the bandwagon at the last minute (trying to take credit for their work) notice how they're not even standing next to that loser?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2015)

HGK420 said:


> Ya idk about any of that.. But in his defense stanle Kubrick was scripted with the task.. for what reason is a topic of hot debate..
> 
> You know who would never get us to the moon... Bernie sanders..


Yeah I don't know anything about that..5 deflection penises, stoner


----------



## spandy (Dec 30, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> Yeah I don't know anything about that..5 deflection penises, stoner



But you totally understand how a business should be run!

Probably why you own a business and are so successful!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 30, 2015)

Bernie is an answer, if not the answer. If our electoral system railroads him out of the nomination, a lot of people are going to wake up to the fact that America is not and has not been a democracy since WWII ended- and very likely for longer than that.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 30, 2015)

HGK420 said:


> Seymour Hersch argues that bin Ladin was killed by the paki's. Has written a pretty undeniable narrative that puts Bin Ladin as Pakistans prisoner this whole time and they waited until it was politically beneficial to send a walk in to the CIA annex with the info on where the "messenger" goes.. And then seal team talks a lot shows up and boom....
> 
> Pakistan has been one of the MANY hidden hands at play here. Everyone wants to scream about 9/11 conpiracies but no one wants to actually dig into Saudi and paki 9/11 issues.. Thems dudes did it..
> 
> ...






That's interesting, Nobody could convince me that there werent some Pakistani's aware he was there. The reward was HUGE though.. I think an upper level Paki sold that info to the CIA or State dept. For a huge payday and some citizenship.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 30, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> View attachment 3575205


aren't you the same guy who gets upset when i say that only half the things that come out of sarah palin's vagina are retarded?


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 31, 2015)

HGK420 said:


> Seymour Hersch argues that bin Ladin was killed by the paki's. Has written a pretty undeniable narrative that puts Bin Ladin as Pakistans prisoner this whole time and they waited until it was politically beneficial to send a walk in to the CIA annex with the info on where the "messenger" goes.. And then seal team talks a lot shows up and boom....
> 
> Pakistan has been one of the MANY hidden hands at play here. Everyone wants to scream about 9/11 conpiracies but no one wants to actually dig into Saudi and paki 9/11 issues.. Thems dudes did it..
> 
> ...


Lol.

All those gold AK47S and pr0nz they found him with.

Very prisoner-ly.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 31, 2015)

I just found out the pogues were an English band..wtf


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 31, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I just found out the pogues were an English band..wtf


Wasn't alot of work here in the 70's/80's, England was where ALOT of Irish ended up.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 31, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> dailycaller is not satire news you moron.
> 
> although, here it is from a satire news website.
> 
> ...


Libtards parse, like you just did. Also, this was a 2103 interview, described by the FOX editor as a "rush transcript". His narrative may have changed, and that's OK.

Here's the entire read regarding MJ:

*"Why are you more lenient on drug laws, sir?

PAUL: The main thing I've said is not to legalize them but not to incarcerate people for extended periods of time. So, I'm working with Senator Leahy. We have a bill on mandatory minimums.

There are people in jail for 37, 50, 45 years for nonviolent crimes. And that's a huge mistake. Or prisons are full of nonviolent criminals.

I don't want to encourage people to do it. I think even marijuana is a bad thing to do. I think it takes away your incentive to work and show up and do the things that you should be doing. I don't think it's a good idea.

I don't want to promote that but I also don't want to put people in jail who make the mistake. There are a lot of young people who do this and then later on in their 20s, they grow up and get married and they quit doing things like this, I don't want to put them in jail and ruin their lives.

Look, the last two presidents could conceivably have been put in jail for their drug use, and I really think, you know, look what would have happened, it would have ruined their lives. They got lucky, but a lot of poor kids, particularly in the inner city, don't get lucky. They don't have good attorneys, and they go to jail for these things and I think it's a big mistake.

WALLACE: Actually, it would be the last three presidents, but who is counting?"*

I agree with every point he made including the negative effects both personally and community wise regarding chronic MJ use.

The social impact on Colorado is not looking too good.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 31, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie is an answer, if not the answer


That's what the Germans said about Hitler. People like you who voted Obama in still haven't learned your lesson.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 31, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Libtards parse, like you just did. Also, this was a 2103 interview, described by the FOX editor as a "rush transcript". His narrative may have changed, and that's OK.
> 
> Here's the entire read regarding MJ:
> 
> ...


Tax revenues up, spending on public services up, DUI down...

Terrible social outcomes.

Kind of ironic that someone famed for their growing would say "pot is bad, mmkay".


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 31, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> That's what the Germans said about Hitler. People like you who voted Obama in still haven't learned your lesson.


Time and time again you make these stupid assertions. "Obama is like Hitler!" Godwin's Law right here and a huge ignorance of history. Hitler didn't win the 1932 German Presidential Election. Anyone who knows history knows this. Anyone who knows history knows that Paul von Hindenburg won the election and_ appointed _Hitler as Chancellor of Germany after Franz von Papen and Alfred Hugenberg urged Hindenburg to make him Chancellor. The Nazis came to power through the dissolution of the Reichstag in 1932 to preempt a vote of no confidence against Franz von Pappen who was Chancellor before Hitler, and the formation of the "Hitler Cabinet."

Once more, Uncle Ben shows us how far his head is up his ass, because the Nazis are _more_ a historical cautionary tale of what happens when you let far right, conservative, ultra nationalistic people into power. You know, people who want to promote the idea of an "Us versus Them" mentality and "purify" the State and "make it powerful" and "great" again. So it's more like "When people say Trump is the best solution for America... it's what the Germans said about Hitler."


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 31, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Kind of ironic that someone famed for their growing would say "pot is bad, mmkay".


It's not irony.

It's hard-headed, redneck stupidity.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 31, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> the negative effects both personally and community wise regarding chronic MJ use.
> 
> The social impact on Colorado is not looking too good.


our unemployment rate is lower than in texas.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 31, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> someone famed for their growing


you're kidding me, right?

did you nit figure out how to top a plant before latching on to your fellow racist's nuts?


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 31, 2015)

http://cnn.it/22wqpFM


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're kidding me, right?
> 
> did you nit figure out how to top a plant before latching on to your fellow racist's nuts?


Well when you're only ball height..

Besides what good will topping do until you know how to raise your lights to keep them from tacoing?

Take a good look at his avi..


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 1, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Well when you're only ball height..
> 
> Besides what good will topping do until you know how to raise your lights to keep them from tacoing?
> 
> Take a good look at his avi..


May I interrupt your lame gang banging attempt to correct you ~ 







That's a damn healthy looking plant with no "tacoing" but then again how would you know. You've never grown cannabis in your life. Right?

Had a bit too much holiday cheer last night?


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 1, 2016)

rollitup said:


> It's not irony.
> 
> It's hard-headed, redneck stupidity.


You should plan to go to a Trump! rally and make the cameras move so we can see you in action. lol


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 1, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> May I interrupt your lame gang banging attempt to correct you ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The leaves are indeed tacoing..any other growers care to give opinion?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 1, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The leaves are indeed tacoing..any other growers care to give opinion?


It is a nice healthy looking plant with no tacoing.. When you cant win the argument you attack the poster or their plants.. Right out of the playbook!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> It is a nice healthy looking plant with no tacoing.. When you cant win the argument you attack the poster or their plants.. Right out of the playbook!!


what argument? that uncle ben is "famed for his growing"?

LOL


----------



## hyroot (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 1, 2016)

"Who the fuck is Bernie Sanders?", said practically everyone in 2014 and 2017.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 2, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> "Who the fuck is Bernie Sanders?", said practically everyone in 2014 and 2017.


And yet a democrat will _still_ win in 2016

If Sanders is so bad, what does that say about the republicans?


When you criticize the democrats, you tacitly condemn the republicans. I mean, if millions of people would _still_ rather have a democrat "as bad as Hillary!" instead of any people your party pushing through to the nomination, what's that tell you about what the American people think of your party, your values, and your divisive party politics? 

Seems like someone can't take a hint..


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 2, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> It is a nice healthy looking plant with no tacoing.. When you cant win the argument you attack the poster or their plants.. Right out of the playbook!!


Actually, it looks like it's about to blister as well..an erect plant is desirable but fan leaves in 'V' formation?..I can fit plenty of beef, cheese and sour cream on those fingers.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 2, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> "Who the fuck is Bernie Sanders?", said practically everyone in 2014 and 2017.


Correction..said every ignoramus like you.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what argument? that uncle ben is "famed for his growing"?
> 
> LOL


Yeah..we all know uncle benis thinks he invented grow.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 2, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> It is a nice healthy looking plant with no tacoing.. When you cant win the argument you attack the poster or their plants.. Right out of the playbook!!


Yep. 

Years ago I wrote a ditty on Plant Moisture Stress. https://www.rollitup.org/t/plant-moisture-stress-symptoms-and-solutions.150004/ Yes, the plant has a little bit of leaf margin curl......so what. Those leaves are healthy, productive leaves and that's all that counts. Same principle applies with people. If you think you're pretty looks is all that counts rather than being a productive member in society, you suck.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The leaves are indeed tacoing..any other growers care to give opinion?


Why can't libtards stand on their won 2 feet? Gotta have a group consensus to feel good Sky? Need some moral support?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yeah..we all know uncle benis thinks he invented grow.


Actually I find pot growing a bit boring, no challenge. Try grafting, growing AND producing mango, avocado, pineapple, pitaya, sugar apple, citrus, maters and other stuff in zone 8. I'm doing it. https://www.rollitup.org/t/uncle-bens-topping-technique-to-get-2-or-4-main-colas.151706/page-294#post-12193854


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 2, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Yep.
> 
> Years ago I wrote a ditty on Plant Moisture Stress. https://www.rollitup.org/t/plant-moisture-stress-symptoms-and-solutions.150004/ Yes, the plant has a little bit of leaf margin curl......so what. Those leaves are healthy, productive leaves and that's all that counts. Same principle applies with people. If you think you're pretty looks is all that counts rather than being a productive member in society, you suck.


I appreciate your confirming my opinion.

Why is it so hard for you to admit I have a good eye?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 2, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Why can't libtards stand on their won 2 feet? Gotta have a group consensus to feel good Sky? Need some moral support?


Because you lied, you look stupid AND are a misogynist.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I appreciate your confirming my opinion.
> 
> Why is it so hard for you to admit I have a good eye?


But if you had two you wouldn't be so blind.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 2, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> But if you had two you wouldn't be so blind.


Red W. Blue..what a fucking retard.

Your about as stupid as those who walk around looking at their apple watches they received for xmas.

Derp.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Why is it so hard for you to admit I have a good eye?


You have only one eye? No wonder you can't see the light of day.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Red W. Blue..what a fucking retard.
> 
> Your about as stupid as those who walk around looking at their apple watches they received on xmas.
> 
> Derp.


Gee you did this with only one good eye! I hope you don't drive.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 2, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> Gee you did this with only one good eye! I hope you don't drive.


Making fun of people's disabilities does exactly what for your argument- besides cost you any credibility whatsoever?


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Making fun of people's disabilities does exactly what for your argument- besides cost you any credibility whatsoever?


I gave him props for his ability even with a disability. With hjs lack of depth perception driving would be a danger to him and to others. I was just looking out everyone. Could you not see that? Or do you also have a lack of vision?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 2, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> I gave him props for his ability even with a disability. With hjs lack of depth perception driving would be a danger to him and to others. I was just looking out everyone. Could you not see that? Or do you also have a lack of vision?


 Moron.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 2, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> I gave him props for his ability even with a disability. With hjs lack of depth perception driving would be a danger to him and to others. I was just looking out everyone. Could you not see that? Or do you also have a lack of vision?


No, I just saw you being an asshole to someone for an issue they have no control over. It ruins your credibility on any other subject.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Moron.


Right?


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Making fun of people's disabilities does exactly what for your argument- besides cost you any credibility whatsoever?


You were just looking out for me right? As I was looking out for him. I just played it like you did.


----------



## lawlrus (Jan 2, 2016)

Not sure how annoying all of his rabid college sophomore fans are going to be but I'll be attending the rally in Asheville tonight...will be the first time I've voted in the decade since I was legally able to do so.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No, I just saw you being an asshole to someone for an issue they have no control over. It ruins your credibility on any other subject.


I just see him as an asshole. You can quit trying helping me with my credibility.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 2, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Why can't libtards stand on their won 2 feet? Gotta have a group consensus to feel good Sky? Need some moral support?


maybe call me a nigger again and you'll feel better.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Making fun of people's disabilities does exactly what for your argument- besides cost you any credibility whatsoever?


Would a lady having 4 nipples be reason enough to nick name her "Quatro"?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 2, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Would a lady having 4 nipples be reason enough to nick name her "Quatro"?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 2, 2016)

Ouch! This author nails Sanders and exposes him for the piece of excrement he is. 

*"Bernie Sanders, Lover of Genocidal Tyrants, Is Anything But Cute*

In a reality show election starring Hillary Clinton, it takes real effort to be the most appalling, disgusting, and morally bankrupt character in the cast. Enter stage left Bernie Sanders, the “democratic” socialist. He’s not some cute curmudgeon who fights the little guy. He’s a committed adherent to an ideology that starved, tortured, and murdered north of 100 million people over the last century.

Even for the Democrat Party, which founded and nurtured the KKK, embracing a sycophant of psychotics is a mortifying new low.

The heart of socialism is government control – of your property and of your life, among other things. Socialist ideology is not amenable to tolerating opposition, and lo and behold, none of the tyrannies that Sanders and his pack of murder-apologists fetishize ever do."

http://townhall.com/columnists/kurtschlichter/2015/11/09/draft-n2076309/page/full


----------



## hyroot (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 2, 2016)

hyroot said:


> View attachment 3576735


That would be every single republican presidential candidate

Tax cuts for the rich and social safety net cuts for the poor (after all, rich people don't use welfare programs..)


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> And yet a democrat will _still_ win in 2016
> 
> If Sanders is so bad, what does that say about the republicans?
> 
> ...


Sorry, still not a Republican. Keep trying.

However, I will address your point about Republicans. You're right, they keep nominating progressives play acting like Conservatives. They don't fool anyone and lose by trying to pander to the moderates.

As to what my fellow Americans think, I don't really give a shit. A majority of Germans thought that Hitler was a great fucking guy, a visionary. How'd that work out for them? 

That's really a stupid point, do better.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That would be every single republican presidential candidate
> 
> Tax cuts for the rich and social safety net cuts for the poor (after all, rich people don't use welfare programs..)


What astonishes me about republican voters who purport to vote for fiscal responsibility DON'T notice their own party is the worst offender. I call that aggressively stupid.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> What astonishes me about republican voters who purport to vote for fiscal responsibility DON'T notice their own party is the worst offender. I call that aggressively stupid.


So the President who put the United States in moar debt than all the Presidents before him is a Republican?

I've been saying Obama is centre right since 2012, go figure.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 2, 2016)

hyroot said:


> View attachment 3576735


don't you call yourself a republican?

hasn;t every single republican exploded the deficit massively, while every democrat has reduced it or eliminated it completely?

did ya ever get over being so incredibly wrong about every single thing you tried to say the other day? or are you still sore about that?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 2, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> So the President who put the United States in moar debt than all the Presidents before him is a Republican?


did you forget that obama hasnt added any debt? he was handed a baseline budget with a $1.539 trillion dollar deficit, the most massive deficit in history, by his republican predecessor (who, coincidentally, was handed a surplus by his democrat predecessor).

obama took that deficit and reduced it by over a trillion dollars.

no president has ever reduced the deficit by that much. 

but tiny little 4'11'' racists don't care for facts.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> did you forget that obama hasnt added any debt? he was handed a baseline budget with a $1.539 trillion dollar deficit, the most massive deficit in history, by his republican predecessor (who, coincidentally, was handed a surplus by his democrat predecessor).
> 
> obama took that deficit and reduced it by over a trillion dollars.
> 
> ...



Wow. Again reallly. .did you forget that since obama took office the national debt has risen by 71% we already covered that a couple pages back.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 2, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Wow. Again reallly. .did you forget that since obama took office the national debt has risen by 71% we already covered that a couple pages back.


but he didn't add any of that debt. he was handed a $1.539 trillion dollar deficit by his republican predecessor who you supported.

that republican predecessor who you supported was preceded by a democrat who left a fucking surplus. your republican hero turned a surplus into a record setting deficit.

obama has not added anything to that deficit, he has however reduced it by over a trillion dollars though. so none of that debt is his.

it all belongs to your republican hero.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> but he didn't add any of that debt. he was handed a $1.539 trillion dollar deficit by his republican predecessor who you supported.
> 
> that republican predecessor who you supported was preceded by a democrat who left a fucking surplus. your republican hero turned a surplus into a record setting deficit.
> 
> ...



Uh no you are wrong.

For once can you read a whole article instead of cherry pickking sentences and twisting them to make your point mo matter how wrong you are .

I know its hard for you since the facts prove you wrong as usual.

Read the whole article i posted when i proved you wrong when we covered this before.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> but he didn't add any of that debt. he was handed a $1.539 trillion dollar deficit by his republican predecessor who you supported.
> 
> that republican predecessor who you supported was preceded by a democrat who left a fucking surplus. your republican hero turned a surplus into a record setting deficit.
> 
> ...



But it COULD have happened Bucky and that's good enough for them!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 2, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Uh no you are wrong.
> 
> For once can you read a whole article instead of cherry pickking sentences and twisting them to make your point mo matter how wrong you are .
> 
> ...


wrong as usual?

as i recall, it was you who tried to say rend pawl was for legalization (his exact words were "the min thing i've said is not to legalize"), then you said that dailycaller, a republican libertarian publication, was satire (it is not), and then went off on a whole tangent of being wrong about everything.

so you've got it backwards again.

i'll repeat it again, since it is true: obama has not added to the debt. he was handed a $1.539 trillion dollar deficit by a republican. he has slashed away at that debt by record amounts but never added to it. all the debt is thanks to george w bush, who was handed a surplus when he came in.

go be wrong elsewhere.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> wrong as usual?
> 
> as i recall, it was you who tried to say rend pawl was for legalization (his exact words were "the min thing i've said is not to legalize"), then you said that dailycaller, a republican libertarian publication, was satire (it is not), and then went off on a whole tangent of being wrong about everything.
> 
> ...



You were proven wrong there too


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 2, 2016)

hyroot said:


> You were proven wrong there too


let me try to copy your awesome technique and see how it works. ready? here goes:

NUH UH! BULLSHIT!

wow, i just won the argument. good for me.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> let me try to copy your awesome technique and see how it works. ready? here goes:
> 
> NUH UH! BULLSHIT!
> 
> wow, i just won the argument. good for me.



Your so stupid me n ben picked apart your quote with showing the whole article. Then i showed many articles, congress papers, and video to prove you wrong.

Seriously get a life. Is this really all you have? . If you are going to argue with every one at ,least get your facts straight Every one of your posts makes you look like you are a 10 year old.

If anyone would read all these pages they would see how asenine you come across.

You have a reputation on here for being a troll and you have even said yourself on several occassions that you are a troll and you only come here to troll.

This will be my last reply to any of your posts. You are now officially on the ignore list. You just lost another debate or argument.


So grow up. Trolls dont make it in life.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 2, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Your so stupid me n ben picked apart your quote with showing the whole article. Then i showed many articles, congress papers, and video to prove you wrong.
> 
> Seriously get a life. Is this really all you have? . If you are going to argue with every one at ,least get your facts straight Every one of your posts makes you look like you are a 10 year old.
> 
> ...


i guarantee i am doing better in life than you are.

also, "the main thing i've said is not to legalize" - rend pawl


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 2, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Your so stupid me n ben picked apart your quote with showing the whole article. Then i showed many articles, congress papers, and video to prove you wrong.
> 
> Seriously get a life. Is this really all you have? . If you are going to argue with every one at ,least get your facts straight Every one of your posts makes you look like you are a 10 year old.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the light side. You will know that Uncle Buck is around because people argue with themselves ;] It is refreshing not having to read all his crap...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 2, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Welcome to the light side. You will know that Uncle Buck is around because people argue with themselves ;] It is refreshing not having to read all his crap...


you mean it helps you maintain the bubble of delusion you have carefully built around yourself.

your total need for confirmation bias is laughable and pathetic.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The leaves are indeed tacoing..any other growers care to give opinion?


Picture is a bit blurry. Doesn't look bad to me.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 3, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> You're right, they keep nominating progressives play acting like Conservatives. They don't fool anyone and lose by trying to pander to the moderates.


Do you honestly believe if the whole GOP went full TEA Party, they would have a _better_ chance at winning the nomination in a general election? 

Be honest, do you actually believe that?


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 3, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Why can't libtards stand on their won 2 feet? Gotta have a group consensus to feel good Sky? Need some moral support?


Yeah she's dumb.

That plant in my avatar is still the most healthy plant I've ever seen...

She was a nice "not too dark, not too light" green from top to bottom, was about 24 inches tall in the pic and had over 16 nodes.

Also (to show that Sky really doesn't know anything) it was grown under a 2700k 250w CFL, so no, there is no heat stress whatsoever.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you honestly believe if the whole GOP went full TEA Party, they would have a _better_ chance at winning the nomination in a general election?
> 
> Be honest, do you actually believe that?


If you had asked me that in 2008 and even 2012, it would have been a definitive yes. In 2016, it's a coin toss. If the Republicans actually nominated a Conservative that could inspire the base to turn out in force and simply maintain the status quo on Independents...sure. 

Since they won't, I'm all for a big lib in the White House for the next eight years. Best thing that could happen for Conservatives. The best thing about a Hillary presidency is she perfectly personifies what the Democrat party and those that make up its ranks have become...perfidious scumbags.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2016)

oh, shit.

the klanman got a thesaurus for xmas. look at that artful use of the word perfidious.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, shit.
> 
> the klanman got a thesaurus for xmas. look at that artful use of the word perfidious.


I see he skipped pernicious. Too close to home. Pestilent, maybe? Anything but penitent!


----------



## Red1966 (Jan 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No, you adopt a progressive tax system where the abysmally rich (top .01%) pay their fair share as they did in the 1950s and 1960s when economic prosperity was enjoyed by all classes, not just the upper-class
> 
> Wealthy people don't invest in business opportunities when they're not lucrative enough for the risk and when the largest potential customer base can't afford to buy a product or service
> 
> ...


Your wall of text is entirely too long to answer, so I'll only address the first few silly assumptions you made.

"Wealthy people don't invest in business opportunities when they're not lucrative enough" Yes, because starting a business that doesn't make money insures failure, and also wastes funds that could have been directed to something that can sustain itself and actually GROW.

"Money that's being saved isn't being spent". You really think people just stuff their savings in a mattress? They put it in banks, who loan it out to aspiring businessmen and homeowners.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 4, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Your wall of text is entirely too long to answer, so I'll only address the first few silly assumptions you made.
> 
> "Wealthy people don't invest in business opportunities when they're not lucrative enough" Yes, because starting a business that doesn't make money insures failure, and also wastes funds that could have been directed to something that can sustain itself and actually GROW.
> 
> "Money that's being saved isn't being spent". You really think people just stuff their savings in a mattress? They put it in banks, who loan it out to aspiring businessmen and homeowners.


Bankruptcies occurred because the notes came due before I could borrow more money from the banks.

-Donald's Rump 'Citizen Trump'
Wharton MBA graduate and 2016 GOP Frontrunner for President.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bankruptcies occurred because the notes came due before I could borrow more money from the banks.
> 
> -Donald's Rump 'Citizen Trump'
> Wharton MBA graduate and 2016 GOP Frontrunner for President.


Hillary is now so sure of victory that she actually let Bill come out in public with her...

Sanders is finished, his campaign needs a funeral director.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bankruptcies occurred because the notes came due before I could borrow more money from the banks.
> 
> -Donald's Rump 'Citizen Trump'
> Wharton MBA graduate and 2016 GOP Frontrunner for President.


Gee,why didn't I think of that?


----------



## spandy (Jan 4, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> "Money that's being saved isn't being spent". You really think people just stuff their savings in a mattress? They put it in banks, who loan it out to aspiring businessmen and homeowners.


The kid doesn't even lift, bro.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 4, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Your wall of text is entirely too long to answer, so I'll only address the first few silly assumptions you made.
> 
> "Wealthy people don't invest in business opportunities when they're not lucrative enough" Yes, because starting a business that doesn't make money insures failure, and also wastes funds that could have been directed to something that can sustain itself and actually GROW.
> 
> "Money that's being saved isn't being spent". You really think people just stuff their savings in a mattress? They put it in banks, who loan it out to aspiring businessmen and homeowners.


Oh look Red tells everyone he's incapable of reading.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 4, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> Hillary is now so sure of victory that she actually let Bill come out in public with her...
> 
> Sanders is finished, his campaign needs a funeral director.


Lift your lights to prevent heat stress and taco-Ing of plant and you'll grow better weed. I look forward to tomorrow's answer after you hit "refresh' a few hundred thousand times with your slowdown..

Oh look! Hillary's last announcement when she was so certain of a 2008 presidency:


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Lift your lights to prevent heat stress and taco-Ing of plant and you'll grow better weed. I look forward to tomorrow's answer after you hit "refresh' a few hundred thousand times with your slowdown..
> 
> Oh look! Hillary's last announcement when she was so certain of a 2008 presidency:


Slowdown?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Lift your lights to prevent heat stress and taco-Ing of plant and you'll grow better weed. I look forward to tomorrow's answer after you hit "refresh' a few hundred thousand times with your slowdown..
> 
> Oh look! Hillary's last announcement when she was so certain of a 2008 presidency:


He told you that he grew it under a CFL Bulb... Would you like me to explain what that means?


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 4, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He told you that he grew it under a CFL Bulb... Would you like me to explain what that means?


And the CFL was a healthy 3 inches or so from it at its closest point.

In large CFLs the hottest part is the ballast at the base, not the actual glass.

Sky is just talking out of her arse (as usual) pretending to know about these things.


----------



## Red1966 (Jan 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bankruptcies occurred because the notes came due before I could borrow more money from the banks.
> 
> -Donald's Rump 'Citizen Trump'
> Wharton MBA graduate and 2016 GOP Frontrunner for President.


So...Unable to say anything relating to my statement you quoted?


----------



## Red1966 (Jan 4, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Oh look Red tells everyone he's incapable of reading.


So "entirely too long to answer," means "incapable of reading"? I might note that you, too, were incapable of a response to my statement.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 4, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> So "entirely too long to answer," means "incapable of reading"? I might note that you, too, were incapable of a response to my statement.


Well it's laughable that you think Jimmy Millionaire walks down to the local Wells Fargo branch to drop off his monthly capital gains check into the bank that they then loan to Joe Small-Business-Owner for a loan. Really laughable and stupid.

And yes, you're incapable of reading because you only did the first few "lines." Then you're not even capable of independent thought beyond what you read on FoxNews or Breitbart.


----------



## Red1966 (Jan 4, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Well it's laughable that you think Jimmy Millionaire walks down to the local Wells Fargo branch to drop off his monthly capital gains check into the bank that they then loan to Joe Small-Business-Owner for a loan. Really laughable and stupid.


Not nearly so ;laughable as you thinking capitals gains arrive in the form of a monthly check.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 4, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Not nearly so ;laughable as you thinking capitals gains arrive in the form of a monthly check.


Who doesn't understand sarcasm now? Got youuuu. Also it's capital gains, not capitals gains.


----------



## Red1966 (Jan 4, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Well it's laughable that you think Jimmy Millionaire walks down to the local Wells Fargo branch to drop off his monthly capital gains check into the bank that they then loan to Joe Small-Business-Owner for a loan. Really laughable and stupid.
> 
> And yes, you're incapable of reading because you only did the first few "lines." Then you're not even capable of independent thought beyond what you read on FoxNews or Breitbart.


Wonder why this post isn't labeled as "edited" when it clearly is............ So, reading a few lines somehow proves one can't read? I guess giving birth to only a few children would prove a woman infertile? Or only shitting a few times a day proves one is constipated?


----------



## Red1966 (Jan 4, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Who doesn't understand sarcasm now? Got youuuu. Also it's capital gains, not capitals gains.


Let's not pretend your obvious lack of understanding of finance was sarcasm. "Got youuuu"...I think you're trying to pretend your error was mine. Typo


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 4, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Let's not pretend your obvious lack of understanding of finance was sarcasm. "Got youuuu"...I think you're trying to pretend your error was mine. Typo


See where I decided to ignore your sarcasm, you weren't even able to recognize mine. That's the funniest part to me. I also trade in Vanguard ETFs, so no not an obvious lack of understanding finance.


----------



## Red1966 (Jan 4, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> See where I decided to ignore your sarcasm, you weren't even able to recognize mine. That's the funniest part to me. I also trade in Vanguard ETFs, so no not an obvious lack of understanding finance.


I recognized a stupid comment that you are trying to pretend was sarcasm. Now, let's not pretend belated claims of being a trader after not ever mentioning it in YEARS of posting is somehow believable. I suppose you be telling us next of your pioneering work in separating conjoined twins.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 4, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> I recognized a stupid comment that you are trying to pretend was sarcasm. Now, let's not pretend belated claims of being a trader after not ever mentioning it in YEARS of posting is somehow believable. I suppose you be telling us next of your pioneering work in separating conjoined twins.


You're so cute that you think you're correct when you're so terribly wrong. Anyone else could look at that comment and know I was being dismissive and sarcastic with "Jimmy Millionare" and "Joe Small-Business-Owner." You really need to 1) get a life 2) get a hint and 3) get a sense of humor. Also YEARS of posting? Go ahead and click on my profile and look at "Member since...."  Also did I say I was a trader? No, Mr. Smarty Pants, I said I trade in - trader is not my occupation, I simply invest my money. 

See, you're wrong... AGAIN.


----------



## Red1966 (Jan 4, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> You're so cute that you think you're correct when you're so terribly wrong. Anyone else could look at that comment and know I was being dismissive and sarcastic with "Jimmy Millionare" and "Joe Small-Business-Owner." You really need to 1) get a life 2) get a hint and 3) get a sense of humor. Also YEARS of posting? Go ahead and click on my profile and look at "Member since...."  Also did I say I was a trader? No, Mr. Smarty Pants, I said I trade in - trader is not my occupation, I simply invest my money.
> 
> See, you're wrong... AGAIN.


"Anyone else" as in "nobody's coming to bail your ass out, yet. Tho, another Libtard will promptly come to lie for you soon. So, you want to keep claiming your tirade against the "evil rich" was nothing but sarcasm and without substance? Clearly, you stated in TWO posts now that you are trading, ergo, a trader.
Keep claiming I'm wrong while you're waiting for your monthly welfare, I mean "capital gains" check to come in.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 4, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> "Anyone else" as in "nobody's coming to bail your ass out, yet. Tho, another Libtard will promptly come to lie for you soon. So, you want to keep claiming your tirade against the "evil rich" was nothing but sarcasm and without substance? Clearly, you stated in TWO posts now that you are trading, ergo, a trader.
> Keep claiming I'm wrong while you're waiting for your monthly welfare, I mean "capital gains" check to come in.


Yup, definitely senile. Anyways, yeah unfortunately for you I'm not on welfare by any means. How do you know so much about it though...? Uh-oh, Red here's on welfare. And yes, anyone who'd read this thread would know I was being sarcastic. You're just scrambling trying to disprove it. Sorry there chubs, but you're wrong. How did you figure out how to get on the internet anyways?


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 4, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Wait, wait!!! I got it now!!!.. Me reading proves I"m not reading and you trading proves you're not trading. It's all clear to me now,...You're an idiot.


Hey Welfare King, no one actually cares what you have to say. You're incapable of reading and comprehending anything, and picking up sarcasm or using it correctly. Did they not have your brand of government cheese available?


----------



## Red1966 (Jan 4, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Yup, definitely senile. Anyways, yeah unfortunately for you I'm not on welfare by any means. How do you know so much about it though...? Uh-oh, Red here's on welfare. And yes, anyone who'd read this thread would know I was being sarcastic. You're just scrambling trying to disprove it. Sorry there chubs, but you're wrong. How did you figure out how to get on the internet anyways?


Suddenly, it's "senile" now? Yes, brilliant conclusion (<this is what sarcasm looks like) Yet, nobody seems to know, and clearly I didn't see it as sarcasm, so "anybody" clearly didn't know. Why would I need to "scramble trying to disprove" a statement you claimed was false?
Sadly, I feel no compulsion to further prod the the corpse you left swinging in the wind. Feel free to continue making a fool of yourself.


----------



## Red1966 (Jan 4, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Hey Welfare King, no one actually cares what you have to say. You're incapable of reading and comprehending anything, and picking up sarcasm or using it correctly. Did they not have your brand of government cheese available?


You clearly care


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 4, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Suddenly, it's "senile" now? Yes, brilliant conclusion (<this is what sarcasm looks like) Yet, nobody seems to know, and clearly I didn't see it as sarcasm, so "anybody" clearly didn't know. Why would I need to "scramble trying to disprove" a statement you claimed was false?
> Sadly, I feel no compulsion to further prod the the corpse you left swinging in the wind. Feel free to continue making a fool of yourself.


Well, to further prove your senility I've been calling you senile for a while now so it's not suddenly senile now. I'm just having fun with you, because you're the fool that's hopping around screaming trying to say I was wrong when I was clearly being sarcastic. Good job Red!


----------



## Red1966 (Jan 4, 2016)

I see you're heeding my permission to continue making a fool of yourself. I've seen it too many times already, so excuse me if I don't pay attention.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 4, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> I don't pay attention.


Truest statement ever.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 4, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Keep claiming I'm wrong


that's not hard to do as long as you keep talking.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2016)

On January 20, 2017 Bernie Sanders Will Be Sworn In as America's 45th President

Article: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/h-a-goodman/bernie-sanders-will-be-sworn-in-as-americas-45th-president_b_8909356.html


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> On January 20, 2017 Bernie Sanders Will Be Sworn In as America's 45th President
> 
> Article: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/h-a-goodman/bernie-sanders-will-be-sworn-in-as-americas-45th-president_b_8909356.html


Lol, so instead of scientific polling you're going with a blog on the Leftington Post website? 

Skewed polls!

Media blackout!

Ron Paul 2016!


----------



## spandy (Jan 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> On January 20, 2017 Bernie Sanders Will Be Sworn In as America's 45th President
> 
> Article: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/h-a-goodman/bernie-sanders-will-be-sworn-in-as-americas-45th-president_b_8909356.html


Clinton +21.3 Feel the burn.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 6, 2016)

spandy said:


> Clinton +21.3 Feel the burn.


In polls for the general, Sanders even loses to Rubio and Bush...


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 6, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> See where I decided to ignore your sarcasm, you weren't even able to recognize mine. That's the funniest part to me. I also trade in Vanguard ETFs, so no not an obvious lack of understanding finance.


Good shit, I placed my daughter's college fund with Vanguard... the day after the Dow hit 6800. The little brat is gonna get a full ride tho, I can tell already lol


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jan 6, 2016)

The same right wing nut jobs respond with memes instead of answering the question I've posed over and over..what do you not like about Bernies platform..simple there's nothing that you don't like.

And Harrekin..let me know who YOURE voting for and how that's gonna work out for you


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The same right wing nut jobs respond with memes instead of answering the question I've posed over and over..what do you not like about Bernies platform..simple there's nothing that you don't like.
> 
> And Harrekin..let me know who YOURE voting for and how that's gonna work out for you


I hear a lot of life long republican voters watching the debates and wondering why they're expected to take Donald the Chump seriously.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The same right wing nut jobs respond with memes instead of answering the question I've posed over and over..what do you not like about Bernies platform..simple there's nothing that you don't like.
> 
> And Harrekin..let me know who YOURE voting for and how that's gonna work out for you


I post a meme or two and you still don't get it? Damn!


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 6, 2016)

spandy said:


> Clinton +21.3 Feel the burn.


Down to 20? I remember when it was 40..30..now 20?

Like I said..


----------



## spandy (Jan 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Down to 20? I remember when it was 40..30..now 20?
> 
> Like I said..


Ron Paul Approved


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I hear a lot of life long republican voters watching the debates and wondering why they're expected to take Donald the Chump seriously.


I don't care how much they cite 'the electoral'.. One thing clinton doesn't have is the Latino and black votes..specifically black female..they HATE her..media thinks out of sight out of mind..but whose? MEDIA'S..that's the biggest joke

<elephant head in the sand meme>


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 6, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I post a meme or two and you still don't get it? Damn!


SCHLONGED don't choke Ben.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I hear a lot of life long republican voters watching the debates and wondering why they're expected to take Donald the Chump seriously.


Told y'all it was gonna be the biggest landslide in history..I correctly predicted how the point gap was going to miraculously close in on Clinton once we got closer to the primaries after the new year.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> SCHLONGED don't choke Ben.


Trumped. Time to fold dearie.

Don't count your chickens before they hatch.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 6, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Trumped. Time to fold dearie.
> 
> Don't count your chickens before they hatch.


20 point spread and dropping like a dress on prom night..


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Told y'all it was gonna be the biggest landslide in history..I correctly predicted how the point gap was going to miraculously close in on Clinton once we got closer to the primaries after the new year.


That one has to go in my sig, so you can be reminded for years after he falls flat on his face.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 6, 2016)

I really fucking hope bernie wins the primaries.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 6, 2016)

Purpsmagurps said:


> I really fucking hope bernie wins the primaries.


He needs more than hopes to do it. He needs people who will show up at the caucuses and vote for him over Mrs Clinton. 

He's the president this country needs.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> He needs more than hopes to do it. He needs people who will show up at the caucuses and vote for him over Mrs Clinton.
> 
> He's the president this country needs.



The ability to chose a new master doesn't make a person free. You would have gotten an "F" in any kind of a class on critical thinking.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 6, 2016)

You'd get along with my #ACAB friends.... lol


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 7, 2016)

Purpsmagurps said:


> I really fucking hope bernie wins the primaries.


I'm not really too sure about polls except they are media controlled..the biggest lie out there is that the oligarchical media has tricked you hot dogs into believing it's liberal media..the proof: ask yourself this question..if they're so liberal how come cable, networks and right wing print refuse to tell us news of this man?

Answer: crickets, memes, name calling, falsehoods..backed by the ever popular 'My grow is better than your grow' distractions..

Remember this just a FEW short days before the election? take a trip down memory lane with me and read this article where you have such notables..'I'll bet the farm'..clarity.

From TheHill.com:

Prediction: Romney 325, Obama 213

http://thehill.com/opinion/columnists/dick-morris/266027-prediction-romney-325-obama-213-













http://mashable.com/2012/11/06/trump-reacts-to-election/



Image from http://truthfed.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/obama-laughing-at-the-joke-680x365.jpg.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I don't care how much they cite 'the electoral'.. One thing clinton doesn't have is the Latino and black votes..specifically black female..they HATE her..media thinks out of sight out of mind..but whose? MEDIA'S..that's the biggest joke
> 
> <elephant head in the sand meme>


What makes you say black females hate Hillary ? Do you have something that backs up your statement ?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What makes you say black females hate Hillary ? Do you have something that backs up your statement ?


Yup..I talk to people..all people.

Publix
Dog Park
7-11
Wal-Mart
Target
The Local Mall
WFM
Home Depot/Lowes

anywhere the working man is..

Just strike up a conversation standing in line..hey! who ya voting for in the primaries? People are actually relieved to be able to talk to another (kinda like having the cure to jock itch)..have a few bullet points handy
3-5 (your favorites) in your mind..they're going to go out and tell others in their circle..people are tired of being spoon fed Soylent green by the media..


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yup..I talk to people..all people.




And she has bumper stickers, each automatically worth 10,000 votes!


----------



## spandy (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jan 7, 2016)

Purpsmagurps said:


> I really fucking hope bernie wins the primaries.


Then cast your vote and do your part by WOM..talk to people that's all it takes..media is outsmarting itself yet again.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 7, 2016)

spandy said:


>


Ahhhh the meme..

How many donors did Paul have?..citation only please or it doesn't cunt.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 7, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> And she has bumper stickers, each automatically worth 10,000 votes!


Ahhhhh the falsehood..


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 7, 2016)

The reek of GOP-ness is dwindling on this thread


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 7, 2016)

Ahhhh the crickets..


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 7, 2016)

Bernie Sanders is so boring and such a loser you're replying 3 times in a row to your own thread...


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 7, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> Bernie Sanders is so boring and such a loser you're replying 3 times in a row to your own thread...


I got someone to respond..didn't I?

So what do you not like about his platform?

Boring and a loser is so middle school especially from a middle aged European.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I got someone to respond..didn't I?
> 
> So what do you not like about his platform?
> 
> Boring and a loser is so middle school especially from a middle aged European.


I'm on record as to why I support Mr Sanders' bid for the presidency. He's the only option we have left for real change. Everyone else has a vested interest in leaving things alone- which is utterly unsustainable.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Harrekin (Jan 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I got someone to respond..didn't I?
> 
> So what do you not like about his platform?
> 
> Boring and a loser is so middle school especially from a middle aged European.


Lol, middle aged.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for deleting my anti-Sander's posts mods! Lovin' that RIU 1st amendment libtard style.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 8, 2016)

Feel the Bern! Crazy how well he's doing. 

I'm encouraged


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 10, 2016)

Bernie Sanders Popularity Making Hillary Clinton Campaign Nervous

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/bernie-sanders-popularity-making-hillary-clinton-campaign-nervous/story?id=36187078


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bernie Sanders Popularity Making Hillary Clinton Campaign Nervous
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/bernie-sanders-popularity-making-hillary-clinton-campaign-nervous/story?id=36187078


Aren't you late for church?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 10, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> Lol, middle aged.


I'm thinking shorter version (if that's possible) Phil Collins.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 10, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Aren't you late for church?


You asked me that last Sunday.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You asked me that last Sunday.


Last Sunday? Sure you're not getting me mixed up with the guy that asked if you were late for prayer service at the mosque?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 10, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Last Sunday? Sure you're not getting me mixed up with the guy that asked if you were late for prayer service at the mosque?


0 points on comeback Ben


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bernie Sanders Popularity Making Hillary Clinton Campaign Nervous
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/bernie-sanders-popularity-making-hillary-clinton-campaign-nervous/story?id=36187078


You mean podium spittin' Sanders "nobody cares about your damn emails"?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 10, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> You mean podium spittin' Sanders "nobody cares about your damn emails"?


Wonder what Hillary was doing so long in the bathroom keeping the world waiting..past actions biggest predictor of future behaviors.

Yeah I know..good hair, teeth..best indicator of leadership..







Bat phone rings at 3am where's Hillary to make the decision..?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bernie Sanders Popularity Making Hillary Clinton Campaign Nervous
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/bernie-sanders-popularity-making-hillary-clinton-campaign-nervous/story?id=36187078


Wow, the News is actually saying something about Bernie? It MUST be serious!


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Wow, the News is actually saying something about Bernie? It MUST be serious!


Especially the WSJ who is NY establishment..hate to tell you I told you so..sheeple follow the media..at the end of the day the real numbers must be reported.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Especially the WSJ who is NY establishment..hate to tell you I told you so..sheeple follow the media..at the end of the day the real numbers must be reported.


Preach. I've been feelin' the Bern since before the DNC thought he was a threat!


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm thinking shorter version (if that's possible) Phil Collins.


So wrong it's actually hard to express in words...

I assure you that I'm not wrinkly and old like you.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 10, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> So wrong it's actually hard to express in words...
> 
> I assure you that I'm not wrinkly and old like you.


But can you sing..?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> But can you sing..?


I'll never tawk. Youts can't make me, neitha, hea? Heh heh heh...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> I'm not wrinkly and old


you told me you were bald and overweight though. iLOL


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you told me you were bald and overweight though. iLOL


That's what I thought you posted..although I've yet to see a bald Irishman..many here assure me they exist.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 14, 2016)

Medias telling you now so it's okay sheeple.

Bernie will win by landslide.

Article: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/h-a-goodman/bernie-sanders-will-win-the-democratic-nomination-and-presidency-in-a-landslide_b_8968048.html


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bernie will win by landslide.
> 
> Article: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/h-a-goodman/bernie-sanders-will-win-the-democratic-nomination-and-presidency-in-a-landslide_b_8968048.html


The HUFFing a ton Post? Now there's a non-partisan, credible news source. 

They're about as reliable in their predictions as I am at predicting the next super bowl winner.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 14, 2016)

The oldest paper in the nation has now endorsed Bernie..this makes him the third candidate EVER to ever receive this honor.

http://www.politico.com/blogs/on-media/2016/01/bernie-sanders-nation-endorsement-217745

In solidarity,

Sky


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The oldest paper in the nation has now endorsed Bernie..this makes him the third candidate EVER to ever receive this honor.
> 
> http://www.politico.com/blogs/on-media/2016/01/bernie-sanders-nation-endorsement-217745
> 
> ...


"...Liberal magazine..."


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The oldest paper in the nation has now endorsed Bernie..this makes him the third candidate EVER to ever receive this honor.
> 
> http://www.politico.com/blogs/on-media/2016/01/bernie-sanders-nation-endorsement-217745
> 
> ...


The right endorsement for the right reasons, at the right time. 

Still waiting for Warren. Lol


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 14, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> "...Liberal magazine..."


Founded in 1865, it's the oldest, continuously published weekly magazine in the United States that since 1865 has written about politics and culture.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 14, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Founded in 1865, it's the oldest, continuously published weekly magazine in the United States that since 1865 has written about politics and culture.


So the "...Liberal magazine..." chose a lefty as their poster boy? 

Profound...

Please, continue.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The right endorsement for the right reasons, at the right time.
> 
> Still waiting for Warren. Lol


Timing is everything.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Timing is everything.


According to Pepsi, thirst is everything.

I'll believe them over someone not qualified to put fries in a bag.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 14, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> According to Pepsi, thirst is everything.
> 
> I'll believe them over someone not qualified to put fries in a bag.


@Harrekin

You are currently a member of Schuylaar's Ignore List
Your personal release date is:
February 1st

This is an automated message, please do not respond to sender.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> @Harrekin
> 
> You are currently a member of Schuylaar's Ignore List
> Your personal release date is:
> ...


Sweet.

Hurt feels, might take longer than that to fully recover. 

Maybe RIU needs a "safe space" for all the poor little petals.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 14, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> "...Liberal magazine..."


To conservatives, the truth has a liberal bias.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> To conservatives, the truth has a liberal bias.


Totally newsworthy when a liberal magazine endorses a lefty candidate...

Newsflash: Clinton and Obama are centre right, not "liberal" at all.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> To conservatives, the truth has a liberal bias.


When you get right down to it, it must be shocking to be told your belief system is false..that's why they have such a hard time believing and to further the bible says if anyone questions your belief system they are evil..satan..trying to trick you.

That's about as close as I can get to figuring them out.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 14, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> Totally newsworthy when a liberal magazine endorses a lefty candidate...
> 
> Newsflash: Clinton and Obama are centre right, not "liberal" at all.


Newsflash: Liberals think Clinton and Obama are center right too. Conservatives have gone so far to the right that they have abandoned the center right, and did so a long time ago.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Newsflash: Liberals think Clinton and Obama are center right too. Conservatives have gone so far to the right that they have abandoned the center right, and did so a long time ago.


The point was of course the liberal magazine supports the only liberal candidate...


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Newsflash: Liberals think Clinton and Obama are center right too. Conservatives have gone so far to the right that they have abandoned the center right, and did so a long time ago.


Clinton is a conservative and was registered as such in the 60's.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> When you get right down to it, it must be shocking to be told your belief system is false..that's why they have such a hard time believing and to further the bible says if anyone questions your belief system the are evil..satan.
> 
> That's about as close as I can get to figuring them out.


 Whenever somebody starts quoting conservative speak and other religious principles, I can't understand them. Sounds like: Jesus teaches xlmfpbalterbmeblersighlsighlsigyxxheneythvoer. So I smile, nod and move away.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 14, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> The point was of course the liberal magazine supports the only liberal candidate...


OK, your opinion matters.

edit: change the period to a question mark.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2016)

Clinton Outraged over Sanders Wall St Ad

What a shame..check out the ad that has Clinton's feathers ruffled:








https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=55&ved=0ahUKEwiZrqb89avKAhXPsh4KHcsDD2YQFgj7ATA2&url=http://www.nytimes.com/politics/first-draft/2016/01/14/hillary-clintons-campaign-outraged-by-bernie-sanders-ad-on-wall-street/&usg=AFQjCNHw0y1rqN2us9qW2qXuia0gMcuE_g&sig2=d0ratqoMevp0Yvb7XJ5DyQ


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 15, 2016)

Any body watch the incredible debate last night? After listening to the quick and witty remarks and replies, all about substance versus libtard bullshit, I had to shake my head. These Republican candidates are so far over the heads of the bozos like Hillary and Sanders it isn't even funny. Even Carson looked fantastic.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 15, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Any body watch the incredible debate last night? After listening to the quick and witty remarks and replies, all about substance versus libtard bullshit, I had to shake my head. These Republican candidates are so far over the heads of the bozos like Hillary and Sanders it isn't even funny. Even Carson looked fantastic.




I caught like 15 minutes of it, I couldn't stomach the " we need to stop gutting our military" clap,clap, clap from mouth breathers in the audience.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 15, 2016)

Blah blah blah Ronald Reagan ..clap clap, clap ...


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Any body watch the incredible debate last night? After listening to the quick and witty remarks and replies, all about substance versus libtard bullshit, I had to shake my head. These Republican candidates are so far over the heads of the bozos like Hillary and Sanders it isn't even funny. Even Carson looked fantastic.


Carson?..who's campaign finance manager quit yesterday because he's dead in the water?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2016)

Clinton is a Rotten Candidate

https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/right-turn/wp/2016/01/14/hillary-clintons-latest-attack-on-bernie-sanders-shows-shes-a-rotten-candidate/


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 15, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I caught like 15 minutes of it, I couldn't stomach the " we need to stop gutting our military" clap,clap, clap from mouth breathers in the audience.


Sounds like a personal problem to me. Gotta be smart to understand.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2016)

Clinton Dropping Faster in 2016 than in 2008










https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=38&ved=0ahUKEwjIu5PegazKAhVF7B4KHTOcCGsQqUMIpwEwJQ&url=http://news.yahoo.com/hillary-clinton-lead-slipping-faster-005255951.html&usg=AFQjCNH4NqmQ87ODSh3sO-twESJxD-4M6w&sig2=nCc0kc-ESTHVl6mPfrOLvQ


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I caught like 15 minutes of it, I couldn't stomach the " we need to stop gutting our military" clap,clap, clap from mouth breathers in the audience.


Gutting?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Gutting?


Si'. No comprehende'.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


>


Translation: Obama cleaned up the republipukes mess and now we need to close the loopholes and have them pay their proportionate fair share..


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 15, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Sounds like a personal problem to me. Gotta be smart to understand.





Understand what? That we already spend 10 times more on " defenses military" than the next top ten nations COMBINED ?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Gutting?





Yeah, that's a quote too


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 15, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Understand what? That we already spend 10 times more on " defenses military" than the next top ten nations COMBINED ?


And ISIS is breathing down your (headless) neck.

You just don't get it.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Translation: Obama cleaned up the republipukes mess and now we need to close the loopholes and have them pay their proportionate fair share..


Do you have a good job, now?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Do you have a good job, now?


Distraction.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Clinton Outraged over Sanders Wall St Ad
> 
> What a shame..check out the ad that has Clinton's feathers ruffled:
> 
> ...


Manufactured outrage over an economic policy with broad popular support is a great way to end up second in the primary.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 15, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Understand what? That we already spend 10 times more on " defenses military" than the next top ten nations COMBINED ?


It's the next TWELVE largest defense budgets combined. Get it straight! Lol

The only justification for this is that the defense establishment runs our country and wants its profits, too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 15, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> If you had asked me that in 2008 and even 2012, it would have been a definitive yes. In 2016, it's a coin toss. If the Republicans actually nominated a Conservative that could inspire the base to turn out in force and simply maintain the status quo on Independents...sure.
> 
> Since they won't, I'm all for a big lib in the White House for the next eight years. Best thing that could happen for Conservatives. The best thing about a Hillary presidency is she perfectly personifies what the Democrat party and those that make up its ranks have become...perfidious scumbags.


So your plan is to electronic a scum bag so that Republicans are forced to change out of desperation?


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 15, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Do you have a job, now?


Fixed that for you.

And the answer is no, not even putting sauce on a burger.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So your plan is to electronic a scum bag so that Republicans are forced to change out of desperation?


I don't know if it qualifies as a "plan", but whatever it is, it goes way beyond wanting just the republicans to have a philosophical epiphany.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Manufactured outrage over an economic policy with broad popular support is a great way to end up second in the primary.


And this is what happens when Clinton attacks..

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/onpolitics/2016/01/14/bernie-sanders-raises-millions-off-hillary-clinton-attack/78787484/

His followers are very protective of him and the money is from people like you and me..


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2016)

Ex DNC Chair Senator Paul Kirk Endorses Sanders.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=49&ved=0ahUKEwjIu5PegazKAhVF7B4KHTOcCGsQqUMI2QEwMA&url=http://www.nytimes.com/politics/first-draft/2016/01/14/paul-kirk-ex-d-n-c-chairman-and-ted-kennedy-confidante-endorses-bernie-sanders/&usg=AFQjCNFaGQa1sBvclpPpALB5NgZ73M9e9A&sig2=UMakXdJyzzU0aWrMVgB2hw


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2016)

Sounds like we're getting close to an endorsement from Biden.

Keep in mind chickens when Obama wanted votes on the Trade agreement who he went to for them..and it wasn't Clinton.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=36&ved=0ahUKEwjIu5PegazKAhVF7B4KHTOcCGsQqUMInAEwIw&url=http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/11/politics/joe-biden-bernie-sanders-hillary-clinton-income-inequality/index.html&usg=AFQjCNHuv4S1jhAtJjM4290SQIe2UZUx5Q&sig2=YqXrTZPqso1ytq0s5hAtIQ


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2016)

I think it's time for Bill Maher to throw in his traditional $1M.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2016)

Can't have it both ways Hillary.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=41&ved=0ahUKEwjIu5PegazKAhVF7B4KHTOcCGsQFgi0ATAo&url=http://www.salon.com/2016/01/14/hillary_clintons_fatal_weakness_exposed_yet_again_why_bernie_sanders_surge_is_exposing_her_biggest_political_shortcoming/&usg=AFQjCNGKs8c8vLty_t74wDQtZjP7iuw7OQ&sig2=rlMv6HjeNSYLalB3pGUz8g


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So your plan is to electronic a scum bag so that Republicans are forced to change out of desperation?


Sounds like reprogramming or praying the gay away..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sounds like reprogramming or praying the gay away..


Totally unrelated.

You always try to make it about how much you dislike christians.

Tell us again how you are forced to be a Christian or worship god. 

Or maybe you would prefer christians keep their religion to themselves because it is so offensive to you.

If you are correct and all religion is false, then it shouldn't bother you at all if some people choose to worship or talk about it.

All you have to do is not be around those people. Take your business, company, feelings elsewhere.

It's that easy. No repercussions to you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 15, 2016)

Btw, do you really steal from big stores because you think they can afford to lose that merchandise?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Totally unrelated.
> 
> You always try to make it about how much you dislike christians.
> 
> ...


Except when they muck up my government's policies with their religiosity. THAT'S my problem with how religion is practiced in politics in this country.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Totally unrelated.
> 
> You always try to make it about how much you dislike christians.
> 
> ...


Totally related and stop being so nasy to me Sistah before you end up with pie on your face.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Btw, do you really steal from big stores because you think they can afford to lose that merchandise?


Wow! Are you still chewing your cud on that?

It was so I could fucking eat..how's that?


----------



## god1 (Jan 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Except when they muck up my government's policies with their religiosity. THAT'S my problem with how religion is practiced in politics in this country.



I agree with what you said, it can certainly can be the case. 

But it's not any more goofy or detrimental than the "loony" left religious belief that "guns" make decisions to kill people or the belief that “few things can have as negative an impact on our economy as climate change” or their constant denial that the "probability" of increased terrorism can be associated with an "ideology" that they refuse to name because of their religious preoccupation with "PC".

No one population has a monopoly on goofy.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 15, 2016)

Reported as spam.


----------



## spandy (Jan 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Totally unrelated.
> 
> You always try to make it about how much you dislike christians.
> 
> ...



She's like many here, and there, and over there, shit there's a ton there too...

They think the world owes them something, in this case simply because they made bad decisions that put their own life in a spiral. People like this will even steal from others and justify it for whatever reason.



schuylaar said:


> It was so I could fucking eat..how's that?




See.

She was hungry so apparently that makes it okay.

But oh those Christians, they must cause her so much trouble, lol. BS, I bet she could of walked into any Christian church in her town that day and found plenty of people willing to feed her without her having to rip them off.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2016)

spandy said:


> She's like many here, and there, and over there, shit there's a ton there too...
> 
> They think the world owes them something, in this case simply because they made bad decisions that put their own life in a spiral. People like this will even steal from others and justify it for whatever reason.
> 
> ...


Wrong..the first question they ask is are you a member.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Wrong..the first question they ask is are you a member.





schuylaar said:


> i voted yes, it's wrong..because it is. truly, no one has to go hungry in the US..with SNAP benefits, food banks, church meals..there are plenty of resources.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2016)

Clinton draws distinction from Sanders: http://on.msnbc.com/1mZAf2h


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 16, 2016)

Sanders Now Inevitable Dem Nominee

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/h-a-goodman/bernie-sanders-is-now-the-inevitable-democratic-nominee-and-presidential-winner_b_8987488.html


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 16, 2016)

Sanders the Best Candidate and Why..

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=18&ved=0ahUKEwjAmuG2uK7KAhVF1CYKHQ40CAgQFghWMBE&url=http://m.nydailynews.com/news/national/king-bernie-sanders-best-candidate-president-article-1.2498007&usg=AFQjCNFvPDqZX868lWI82gCf9TlRwz8eRg&sig2=pPZNo8mNnEvOi3hB4Xy59g


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 16, 2016)

Top 10 Reasons for Sanders

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=27&ved=0ahUKEwjAmuG2uK7KAhVF1CYKHQ40CAgQqUMIfTAa&url=http://www.huffingtonpost.com/martin-lewis/top-ten-reasons-dems-must_b_8971240.html&usg=AFQjCNF4xJSEp5_9fTTN9W1_g2HXonzS4Q&sig2=_UJhA5QNWOJxVV1EKiWy2A


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Top 10 Reasons for Sanders
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=27&ved=0ahUKEwjAmuG2uK7KAhVF1CYKHQ40CAgQqUMIfTAa&url=http://www.huffingtonpost.com/martin-lewis/top-ten-reasons-dems-must_b_8971240.html&usg=AFQjCNF4xJSEp5_9fTTN9W1_g2HXonzS4Q&sig2=_UJhA5QNWOJxVV1EKiWy2A


You're trying mighty hard to convince. Still not sure about the guy, eh?


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 16, 2016)

Sky, I found Bernie's tax plan. Maybe it will help you out.

http://www.ontheissues.org/2016/Bernie_Sanders_Tax_Reform.htm


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders the Best Candidate and Why..
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=18&ved=0ahUKEwjAmuG2uK7KAhVF1CYKHQ40CAgQFghWMBE&url=http://m.nydailynews.com/news/national/king-bernie-sanders-best-candidate-president-article-1.2498007&usg=AFQjCNFvPDqZX868lWI82gCf9TlRwz8eRg&sig2=pPZNo8mNnEvOi3hB4Xy59g


You called it first, he's the ONLY presidential candidate currently in the race who has a POSITIVE rating!


----------



## Rrog (Jan 16, 2016)

He did call it!


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Sky, I found Bernie's tax plan. Maybe it will help you out.
> 
> http://www.ontheissues.org/2016/Bernie_Sanders_Tax_Reform.htm


More bullshit about the old 90% marginal rate...

It's was a negative effective rate for most, even higher earners like doctors, lawyers, etc at the time.

But that doesn't fit the spin.


----------



## spandy (Jan 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Wrong..the first question they ask is are you a member.



Wrong, you never even fucking tried. You just stole and justified it by assuming thats what they would say.

You will never get out of your hole if you dont stop assuming shit you couldn't possibly know, and stop blaming everyone else for your fuck ups. You did this to yourself, deal with it or wallow in your own fucking misery.


----------



## spandy (Jan 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Wrong..the first question they ask is are you a member.


And how many non-members did you ask for help?

Oh thats right, you didn't, you just ripped off that store instead.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 16, 2016)

spandy said:


> Wrong, you never even fucking tried. You just stole and justified it by assuming thats what they would say.
> 
> You will never get out of your hole if you dont stop assuming shit you couldn't possibly know, and stop blaming everyone else for your fuck ups. You did this to yourself, deal with it or wallow in your own fucking misery.


Now back to Bernie..


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Sky, I found Bernie's tax plan. Maybe it will help you out.
> 
> http://www.ontheissues.org/2016/Bernie_Sanders_Tax_Reform.htm


Not exactly it..just some conversation..not written in stone yet but I heard Ben Carson just released his..then his campaigns finance manager quit


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Sky, I found Bernie's tax plan. Maybe it will help you out.
> 
> http://www.ontheissues.org/2016/Bernie_Sanders_Tax_Reform.htm


This is not it either but basic outline

https://berniesanders.com/issues/how-bernie-pays-for-his-proposals/

He did promise it before Iowa obvi


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> This is not it either but basic outline
> 
> https://berniesanders.com/issues/how-bernie-pays-for-his-proposals/
> 
> He did promise it before Iowa obvi


Hey sky,

I hate wall street and hedge funds, period. After watching the wolf of wall street or what ever it was called, I could care less if they all went to jail. Some fund manager will hire 50 well educated young people and teach them how to scam and manipulate stocks and then turn around and say they are hard workers. Its out of control, like the wild west and the internet is partly to blame. imo

And penny stocks are nothing short of a scam breeding ground for outlaws wearing suits. We should out law penny stocks forever and go back to hard work and find your own private investors without ripping off the public in a scam. So looking at wall street for paying their fair share I understand completely.

I seen some stuff I didn't like, but I will read more of it soon. I found some fresh AHI and I am cleaning fish for the party later today, so thanks for the link and I will read it and discuss it with you soon. nitro.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 16, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey sky,
> 
> I hate wall street and hedge funds, period. After watching the wolf of wall street or what ever it was called, I could care less if they all went to jail. Some fund manager will hire 50 well educated young people and teach them how to scam and manipulate stocks and then turn around and say they are hard workers. Its out of control, like the wild west and the internet is partly to blame. imo
> 
> ...


I'll look to hear from you my friend

What didn't you like?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Now back to Bernie..


"SANDERS: We haven't come up with an exact number yet, but....."

"Q: How do you pay for your proposed programs like tuition-free public college?
SANDERS: We have to tax Wall Street speculation."

"Sanders would nearly double taxes on capital gains and dividends for the wealthiest two percent of Americans. In addition,...."

"At a time of massive wealth and* income inequality*,..." (Yeah, divide and conquer you stupid old liberal goat.)

Man, that's enough bullshit to spoil anyone's breakfast. I've seen enough. 

FAIL


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey sky,
> 
> I hate wall street and hedge funds, period. After watching the wolf of wall street or what ever it was called, I could care less if they all went to jail.


A movie? Was Michael Moore directing it?

I don't hate Wall Street in fact it's made me a lot of money over time. Long term charts bare that out. It's also voluntary. No one is holding a gun to your head telling you to invest or how, when, and in what. You either choose to play, or you don't.

Compare that voluntary choice with being forced to pay taxes without representation, buy into Obamacare and all the other government mandates to steal you money.

"Government" is a loose word to describe nothing more than a HUGE collection of people who legally have the right to steal your money. We the people do no have that right. So, it is your duty, *as an American patriot*, to find every loophole, every means, to withhold your income as a businessman or employee.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 17, 2016)

*Personal/Consumer Taxes & Fees*

Federal income tax
State income tax
Local income tax
Employee social security tax (your employer pays the other half)
Employee Medicare tax (your employer pays the other half)
Property taxes
Road toll charges
State sales tax
Driver's license renewal fee
TV Cable/Satellite fees & taxes
Federal telephone surtax, excise tax, and universal surcharge
State telephone excise tax and surcharge
Telephone minimum usage and recurring/nonrecurring charges tax
Gas/electric bill fees & taxes
Water/sewer fees & taxes
Cigarette tax
Alcohol tax
Federal gasoline tax
State gasoline tax
Local gasoline tax
Federal inheritance tax
State inheritance tax
Gift tax
Bridge toll charges
Marriage license
Hunting license
Fishing license
Bike license fee
Dog permit/license
State park permit
Watercraft registration & licensing fees
Sports stadium tax
Bike/nature trail permit
Court case filing fee
Retirement account early withdrawal penalty
Individual health insurance mandate tax
Hotel stay tax
Plastic surgery surcharge
Soda/fatty-food tax
Air transportation tax
Electronic transmission of tax return fees
Passport application/renewal fee
Luxury & gas-guzzler car taxes
New car surcharge
License plate and car ownership transfer taxes
Yacht and luxury boat taxes
Jewelry taxes & surcharges
State/local school tax
Recreational vehicle tax
Special assessments for road repairs or construction
Gun ownership permit
Kiddie tax (IRS form 8615)
Fuel gross receipts tax
Waste Management tax
Oil and gas assessment tax
Use taxes (on out-of-state purchase)
IRA rollover tax/withdrawal penalties
Tax on non-qualified health saving account distributions
Individual and small business surtax (page 336 of Obamacare)
Estimated income tax underpayment penalty
Alternative Minimum Tax on income

*Business Taxes & Fees*
Federal corporate income tax
State corporate income tax
Tax registration fee for new businesses
Employer social security tax
Employer Medicare tax
Federal unemployment tax
State unemployment tax
Business registration renewal tax
Worker's compensation tax
Tax on imported/exported goods
Oil storage/inspection fees
Employer health insurance mandate tax
Excise Tax on Charitable Hospitals (page 2001/Sec. 9007 of Obamacare)
Tax on Innovator Drug Companies (Page 2010/Sec. 9008 of Obamacare)
Tax on Medical Device Manufacturers (Page 2020/Sec. 9009 of Obamacare)
Tax on Health Insurers (Page 2026/Sec. 9010 of Obamacare)
Excise Tax on Comprehensive Health Insurance Plans, i.e. "Cadillac" plans
Tax on indoor tanning services
Utility users tax
Internet transaction fee (passed in California; being considered in other states and at federal level)
Professional license fee (accountants, lawyers, barbers, dentists, plumbers, etc.)
Franchise business tax
Tourism and concession license fee
Wiring inspection fees
Household employment tax
Biodiesel fuel tax
FDIC tax (insurance premium on bank deposits)
Electronic waste recycling fee
Hazardous material disposal fee
Food & beverage license fee
Estimated income tax underpayment penalty
Building/construction permit
Zoning permit
Fire inspection fee
Well permit tax
Sales and Use tax seller's permit
Commercial driver's license fee
Bank ATM transaction tax
Occupation taxes and fees (annual charges required for a host of professions)
And some folks just can't understand why a business would want to conduct business in a country with lower corporate tax rates and few of the fees and taxes they're faced with in America.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 17, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> "SANDERS: We haven't come up with an exact number yet, but....."
> 
> "Q: How do you pay for your proposed programs like tuition-free public college?
> SANDERS: We have to tax Wall Street speculation."
> ...


Perhaps you'd like to wait and see actual plan instead of speculation?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 17, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> *Personal/Consumer Taxes & Fees*
> 
> Federal income tax
> State income tax
> ...


Yup those are tax authorities which would you get rid of and what would you replace with?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 17, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> A movie? Was Michael Moore directing it?
> 
> I don't hate Wall Street in fact it's made me a lot of money over time. Long term charts bare that out. It's also voluntary. No one is holding a gun to your head telling you to invest or how, when, and in what. You either choose to play, or you don't.
> 
> ...


Actually you are incorrect..greedy business owners went to 401k model rather than traditional pension of yesteryear..it was a way for them to save money and not have to 'deal' with employees..those ingrates..just another way to shift burden to employee.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Perhaps you'd like to wait and see actual plan instead of speculation?


That will never happen. Was just having some fun.

Any one that has any ambition, a drive to succeed and money in the bank, is considered "greedy" to you. It's a no-brainer - a 401K is a great investment especially if the employer contributes. That's how you become wealthy, by investing wisely.

"Greedy business owners". Grow up and stop the sinister, conspiracy child's play.

You may have read in previous posts we have been riding the stock market up since 2009 and about a year ago I felt it was toppy so I got out. Am still about 10% in but only holding 2 stocks, some bonds but no mutual funds. The rest is in money market. I found this stock fund and made good money on it via an IRA. http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=POAGX&t=1y&l=on&z=l&q=l&c=#{"range":"5y","allowChartStacking":true}

At the time I went in it was listed in the top 1% of mutual funds that invest in mid-cap companies.

Here's another where I put some of my wife's money - http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?t=1y&l=on&z=l&q=l&p=&a=&c=&s=JAMRX&ql=1#{"range":"5y","allowChartStacking":true}

When there is "blood in the streets", I'll probably go back in and start the process all over again.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 17, 2016)

A 401K is a benefit, as are other employer based benefits like health care. It is not a right even if liberal nanny nazis say it is.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 17, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> That will never happen. Was just having some fun.
> 
> Any one that has any ambition, a drive to succeed and money in the bank, is considered "greedy" to you. It's a no-brainer - a 401K is a great investment especially if the employer contributes. That's how you become wealthy, by investing wisely.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your personal formula..always wondered what it was..


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 17, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> A 401K is a benefit, as are other employer based benefits like health care. It is not a right even if liberal nanny nazis say it is.


It is a lesser benefit than a pension..and Ben, you won't win this debate because there is plenty of citation on 401k v. Pension.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> It is a lesser benefit than a pension..and Ben, you won't win this debate because there is plenty of citation on 401k v. Pension.


Fuck your citation.  This is all about the real world, not some BurnedOut Sanders bullshit. Like Cruz said to Trump, "I won't be taking legal or financial advice from you".

I win, I'm walking proof of it :

1. My wife had a 401K. The employer matched her contribution. It was a great investment.

2, I retired with a pension. Back in '78 as a condition of employment I was required to contribute 5% of my income into a group retirement plan. My employer matched it double.....2 for 1. So, with every paycheck 15% went into the group's retirement fund kitty. Back in the late 70's when interest rates were high we (the employees) were paid an annual 11% of our principal's balance. Every year, for almost 30 years, that money kept on compounding and compounding and COMPOUNDING. I retired and elected to take out as much of a cash distribution as allowed from 3 options offered. I walked with $92,000 cash as I wanted to take control of my financial destiny. Much of it was spent on our new farm and building our dream home. We are still getting a payout of around $2,600/month. That monthly pay out is increased yearly based on the cost of living index.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 17, 2016)

Democratic Debate tonight 8pm EST - live stream

http://youtube.com/NBCNews


----------



## doublejj (Jan 17, 2016)

Hillary has 25 point lead in the polls...

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/poll-clinton’s-lead-rises-to-25-points-nationally/ar-BBoiR79?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 17, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> A movie? Was Michael Moore directing it?
> 
> I don't hate Wall Street in fact it's made me a lot of money over time. Long term charts bare that out. It's also voluntary. No one is holding a gun to your head telling you to invest or how, when, and in what. You either choose to play, or you don't.
> 
> ...


I have made money in the stock market and I still have some stock on a long shot that I keep thinking will make me a pile of cash someday. I also have a personal experience that opened my eyes up to corruption.

My father called me up one day and said so and so has a gold mine and talked me into buying 75k in stock, he said what it took to convince my father to buy. He even said he would give him his money back if he wanted. So a few months later the stock was worth nothing and I told him that he had fucked up and I said did you ask for your money back and he said yes but he won't return my call.

So then I asked my father what company is this? So I looked it up on line and started reading the BIO on the CEO and realized that everything was a made up story because I knew who the kid was. His BIO claimed he had three degrees at Penn state and and went on to say he had ten years in the mining industry and so on. Well the kid was in his very early twenties and has never been out of the state of Oregon. His company was nothing more than a lap top in his parents basement, And he had a gang of pumpers from Canada and the USA working the key boards, young day traders that he would give company stock to for free to promote the lies.

The sad part is the kids were smart and covered their ass's in some hidden disclaimer that said the company was never going to be involved in operating a mine or owning any mining equipment. But that isn't what the pumpers were pumping. They made it sound like the operation has commenced and they were moving pay dirt by the day. 

So long story short. Penny stocks are 99% scams from what I can tell and I have never purchased a penny stock because of my eye opening personal experience. So my complaint about wall street is mostly connected to OTC penny stocks. 

I called the Oregon state securities regulators and they said that all they can do is put warnings out to people to not buy penny stocks because most all of them are scams. 

So you are right nobody held a gun to my fathers head to buy the stock and he doesn't buy penny stocks anymore thats for dam sure.

I might buy an oil stock soon, and it won't be on the OTC. Sorry for the long post and good luck.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 17, 2016)

Sorry about that nitro. There are crooks in every industry. Just look at our cannabis industry.  There are more crooks in the cannabis biz than what's on Wall Street witness this cannabis stock a friend bought into at $1.00! It's worthless now, trading at $0.05. Surely it will get de-listed soon. http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=SRNA+Interactive#{"range":"2y","allowChartStacking":true} 

BUT, am thinking we're mixing up people, staff, traders, Ponzi schemes, CEO's looking for sucker bets who don't even have a company at all.....in a hat.

The stock market is a gamble, less so if you stick to the Dow. I've lost with companies that went bankrupt, got delisted. It's a gamble, it's part of the game.

Big cap stocks like Halliburton, Exxon, GE, Citicorp, etc. have been around forever. Buy them and hold for the long term. You'll make money. Also, check out those funds I linked you too. Those are solid funds with solid managers. I don't buy crap any more. Learned my lesson the hard way like you guys.

Make money.....


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 17, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I might buy an oil stock soon, and it won't be on the OTC. Sorry for the long post and good luck.


Saudi Prince declared about a year or so ago that crude was going to $25. Thought he was crazy.

We're paying $1.59/gal. for regular.

After 2 years of listings I'll be closing on a land sale that has been giving us (my parents firstly, RIP) mineral royalties for decades. I myself have been getting gas royalities for years. It's located just south of one of the biggest fracking areas in Texas. Guess what? Am giving up all mineral rights. Why? Got more money and those wells have been worked and re-worked until there is nothing much left any more. 

Weird - cash deal (no financing bullshit) resulting in hardly any closing costs (no survey, no appraisal required, etc.) NE college liberal professor is one of the buyers...not too savvy. Place hasn't been surveyed in 60 years - dumb move IMO but that's the buyer's call.  Am waiting on the closing papers this week. 

Wish me luck as you may know real estate....deals's not done until you sign and there's money sitting in your bank account.

Tio


----------



## spandy (Jan 17, 2016)

Exactly, because you are nothing but an excuse with zero production value.


----------



## spandy (Jan 17, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Wish me luck as you may know real estate....*deals's not done until you sign and there's money sitting in your bank account.*


Thats no bs either. Good luck!


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 17, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Sorry about that nitro. There are crooks in every industry. Just look at our cannabis industry.  There are more crooks in the cannabis biz than what's on Wall Street witness this cannabis stock a friend bought into at $1.00! It's worthless now, trading at $0.05. Surely it will get de-listed soon. http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=SRNA+Interactive#{"range":"2y","allowChartStacking":true}
> 
> BUT, am thinking we're mixing up people, staff, traders, Ponzi schemes, CEO's looking for sucker bets who don't even have a company at all.....in a hat.
> 
> ...


Crooks in the cannabis industry?

Let's start with nutes..


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 17, 2016)

spandy said:


> Exactly, because you are nothing but an excuse with zero production value.


And your opinion is nothing and a zero.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 17, 2016)

So which is it.. there are resources that make it so no one should have to steal to eat or there arent?

You liked my post that had two contradicting quotes from you.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So which is it.. there are resources that make it so no one should have to steal to eat or there arent?
> 
> You liked my post that had two contradicting quotes from you.


The thread is about Bernie Sanders feel free to leave.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Hillary Clinton Widens Lead Over Bernie Sanders for Democratic Presidential Nomination: Poll*
Hillary Clinton has widened her lead to 25 percentage points in the race for the Democratic presidential nomination, a new Wall Street Journal/NBC News poll finds.

The former secretary of state leads Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders 59% to 34%, a slightly larger margin than the 19-point gap in December.

The new poll comes as surveys in Iowa and New Hampshire show the race tightening in the states that play host to the first two nominating contests. While losses there would be a setback for Mrs. Clinton, the WSJ/NBC poll suggests that she would retain strong advantages in the later primaries.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 17, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> *Hillary Clinton Widens Lead Over Bernie Sanders for Democratic Presidential Nomination: Poll*
> Hillary Clinton has widened her lead to 25 percentage points in the race for the Democratic presidential nomination, a new Wall Street Journal/NBC News poll finds.
> 
> The former secretary of state leads Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders 59% to 34%, a slightly larger margin than the 19-point gap in December.
> ...


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Crooks in the cannabis industry?
> 
> Let's start with nutes..


Dear sweet Jeebus, right?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 18, 2016)

On the debate last night:

1. Chuck Todd needs a punch in the face..then needs another just to make sure the first one stuck..doesn't let anyone finish thought and interrupts almost as much as Chris Mathews..pro Hillary and doesn't hide the fact.
2. Andrea Mitchell needs to retire already..spit it the fuck out..it's like listening to someone on the verge of dementia..
3. The GOP debate did much better at calling time with bell and 30 seconds to finish thought..often Sanders was cut off..Hillary too but not nearly as much.
4. Hillary found her 'oh hell no' with lots of neck action and bobbing her head..now I know this was for the audience.. this does not endear you to the black community and looks all wrong coming from an old white woman..plus ala GOP she made so many erroneous accusations and statements..I was pretty floored..I hope Bernie clears this up more completely because even though falsehoods the statement is out there and that's all people hear proving she still is a republican like she was in the 60s.
5. Martin Omalley at 2% why? why? why? although he assisted Bernie when Hillary was lying by calling her out on it so all in all a help to Sanders.
6. Bernie clearly a pro Clinton audience..answers to topics which should have had applaud didn't ..I feel much went over their heads he could have done better with plain language which I believe Clinton did better at..I feel he's had better performance when the momentum of the audience carried it.
7. Martin Omalley why? why? why? Dude youre splitting the ticket time to drop out..


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Dear sweet Jeebus, right?


That really bothers me..kids come in with dollars being sold a line of bullshit when all they need is A/B bottles period.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 18, 2016)

Bernie is looking really good


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The thread is about Bernie Sanders feel free to leave.



Isn't Bernie the same guy that voted to continue droning children and militarily occupy the rest of the world when he voted multiple times to fund the Pentagon?

Isn't Bernie the same guy that "is against big banks" yet he voted to aid big banks by extending the debt ceiling?


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

I like some of Bernie's ideas, I just don't think he is ready to become POTUS. 
He is still a much better choice than Cruz or Chump, but I'm not seeing him beating Hillary. He didn't help his chances last night either.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I like some of Bernie's ideas, I just don't think he is ready to become POTUS.
> He is still a much better choice than Cruz or Chump, but I'm not seeing him beating Hillary. He didn't help his chances last night either.


You wantched the "debate," right? Bernie rose a LOT last night. Yet you claim he actually hurt himself. He's surging and Hillary is slowing. This is reality

I like how he's doing.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 18, 2016)

Sanders Tax Plan:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&ved=0ahUKEwjv1KD60LPKAhXFMz4KHRwDDJMQqUMIEDAC&url=http://www.nytimes.com/politics/first-draft/2016/01/17/bernie-sanders-releases-details-on-health-plan-that-would-raise-taxes-but-he-argues-save-on-costs/&usg=AFQjCNHCLo6mQWeLldVR-d1Wg4U6SZ8UHA&sig2=WvbJAFb1U2k8AZX1MBe0Qg


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 18, 2016)

I for one feel that the 2.2% of income is quite reasonable to have all your medical taken care of..

Family of 4 $50k = $466

Currently, Yearly Deductibles START at $500 which is very expensive with most opting for $1500-$2500 deductible..

I don't know about you..but I spend more than $466 just on RX copayments..not including deductibles..Sanders Tax Plan is a winner


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I like some of Bernie's ideas, I just don't think he is ready to become POTUS.
> He is still a much better choice than Cruz or Chump, but I'm not seeing him beating Hillary. He didn't help his chances last night either.


In your opinion what would he need 'to be ready' for president?


----------



## spandy (Jan 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I for one feel that the 2.2% of income is quite reasonable to have all your medical taken care of..
> 
> Family of 4 $50k = $466
> 
> ...



Of course it is to someone like you. 

That money doesn't come from thin air. Again, make the fucking neighbors support your ass.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 18, 2016)

spandy said:


> Of course it is to someone like you.
> 
> That money doesn't come from thin air. Again, make the fucking neighbors support your ass.


Please go spew your negativity in someone else's thread.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

Rrog said:


> You wantched the "debate," right? Bernie rose a LOT last night. Yet you claim he actually hurt himself. He's surging and Hillary is slowing. This is reality


I watched the debate. I also saw that Bernie could not tell us how he was going to make healthcare better without getting rid of what we have now. Do we really what to take the risk of going over a health care fight again from the very start ? I'm more of improving on what we have now.
I'm also taking a closer look at his voting record on gun control. Seems like he did an last minute turn around on his vote to save face.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> In your opinion what would he need 'to be ready' for president?


A voting record that shows who you really are.
To *not* run from a place of just anger ( leave that to Chump )
His foreign policy is very lacking.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I watched the debate. I also saw that Bernie could not tell us how he was going to make healthcare better without getting rid of what we have now. Do we really what to take the risk of going over a health care fight again from the very start ? I'm more of improving on what we have now.
> I'm also taking a closer look at his voting record on gun control. Seems like he did an last minute turn around on his vote to save face.


I can tell you heard Clinton..you must be a fan.

He did say it..Single Payer otherwise know as Medicare Expansion..mmmmmm Medddiiiicaaare..which every doctor in the US takes with open arms.

And the formula is easy..2.2% of your gross annual..to be covered at 100% for EVERTHING.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> A voting record that shows who you really are.
> To *not* run from a place of just anger ( leave that to Chump )
> His foreign policy is very lacking.


So your saying you wouldn't vote for him because of his foreign policy?..London..have you really looked at his voting record? Because I don't think you have..please tell me what about his voting record you do not like..please be specific.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Please go spew your negativity in someone else's thread.


All threads are the property of RIU.

Thought Bernie won last night. Shaping up for an entertaining primary season. Just wait until FBI calls for Hillary indictments, ho ho ho!


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I can tell you heard Clinton..you must be a fan.
> 
> He did say it..Single Payer otherwise know as Medicare Expansion..mmmmmm Medddiiiicaaare..which every doctor in the US takes with open arms.
> 
> And the formula is easy..2.2% of your gross annual..to be covered at 100% for EVERTHING.


Please keep in mind I'm a business owner, so I would pay an additional 6.2% of what I pay my employees towards the plan


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So your saying you wouldn't vote for him because of his foreign policy?..London..have you really looked at his voting record? Because I don't think you have..please tell me what about his voting record you do not like..please be specific.


The better question would be to you...what is his Foreign policy ? Lets start with Syria.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Please keep in mind I'm a business owner, so I would pay an additional 6.2% of what I pay my employees towards the plan


Do the math how much is your payroll? What's it gonna cost you?


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Do the math how much is your payroll? What's it gonna cost you?


much more than what I'm paying now.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The better question would be to you...what is his Foreign policy ? Lets start with Syria.


I would love to talk about but you really need to go and read at his website first before we start..obviously you haven't..this is already explained there..then we can discuss..at least know it before you try to comment.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> much more than what I'm paying now.


That's not the answer I require to discuss logically.

Do the math real numbers and we'll break it down from there..more than happy to discuss.

If you want me to do the math I need:

Annual Payroll
Annual contribution towards employee health current
How many employees


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I would love to talk about but you really need to go and read at his website first before we start..obviously you haven't..this is already explained there..then we can discuss..at least know it before you try to comment.


I have read his website. It still leaves the question as to what he would do about Syria. Do you care to tell us or will you just blow it off and tell me to "feel the bern "
Did he not vote against striking Assad.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 18, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> All threads are the property of RIU.
> 
> Thought Bernie won last night. Shaping up for an entertaining primary season. Just wait until FBI calls for Hillary indictments, ho oh ho!


Isn't the email thing a true offense if so, how can she be running in the first place?..and what provisions do our election rules have for someone in this position?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I have read his website. It still leaves the question as to what he would do about Syria. Do you care to tell us or will you just blow it off and tell me to "feel the bern "
> Did he not vote against striking Assad.


Is that what his voting record says?

He voted against strike?

I'm not blowing you off..facts will often times answer your question..too often the answer stares us in the face but because of 'smart' products we become complacent used to being told our news and social.

Bernie Q&A on Syria.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwiPk6DZ5LPKAhXIVj4KHYkaDM4QFggQMAA&url=http://www.ontheissues.org/2016/Bernie_Sanders_War_+_Peace.htm&usg=AFQjCNHD8qDB0QVzqvKlJHs7LhBtnta9XA&sig2=9yqAqWqMVhK-_n92G6hGVQ


----------



## Rrog (Jan 18, 2016)

Everyone likes their own horse. Then people start looking thru tinted spectacles to make their view of their own horse even better. 

I clearly see people trying to pound the square Hillary into the round hole. The debate last night clearly shows Hillary as the lesser candidate. Sorry


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> That's not the answer I require to discuss logically.
> 
> Do the math real numbers and we'll break it down from there..more than happy to discuss.
> 
> ...


OMG...are you even sure what you are asking ?
I have under 50 full time employees, so right now I'm not obligated to pay shit.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Isn't the email thing a true offense if so, how can she be running in the first place?..and what provisions do our election rules have for someone in this position?


As far as I know a convicted felon can still run for president. Getting elected could be difficult.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Everyone likes their own horse. Then people start looking thru tinted spectacles to make their view of their own horse even better.
> 
> I clearly see people trying to pound the square Hillary into the round hole. The debate last night clearly shows Hillary as the lesser candidate. Sorry


Honestly you guys don't have to worry about me voting in the Dems primary, my vote will be cast towards Trump. I will vote for the Dem in the general. Hope you do the same when it come to the general election


----------



## Rrog (Jan 18, 2016)

Obamacare was just phase I. The system sucks badly from the drug companies to the hospitals to the insurance companies. All making trillions off our backs.

Not the same with other countries offering better health care. So, we need to change further


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> That really bothers me..kids come in with dollars being sold a line of bullshit when all they need is A/B bottles period.


No, they just need dry salts. I spend about $100 on acid annually. That is more than the cost of my nutes for the same time.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Obamacare was just phase I. The system sucks badly from the drug companies to the hospitals to the insurance companies. All making trillions off our backs.
> 
> Not the same with other countries offering better health care. So, we need to change further


I agree with that. Have to improve on what we have. Not start over from nothing


----------



## Rrog (Jan 18, 2016)

I didn't say that. You said that. 

Trump is the 1% personified. Bernie exposes this. 

Bernie is the next step in the revolution. Everyone else is a distinct step backwards


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 18, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> All threads are the property of RIU.
> 
> Thought Bernie won last night. Shaping up for an entertaining primary season. Just wait until FBI calls for Hillary indictments, ho ho ho!


There's nothing wrong with asking those who continually go off topic to leave..even though RIU owns the thread I authored.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I didn't say that. You said that.
> 
> Trump is the 1% personified. Bernie exposes this.
> 
> Bernie is the next step in the revolution. Everyone else is a distinct step backwards


who is that post aimed at


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 18, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I didn't say that. You said that.
> 
> Trump is the 1% personified. Bernie exposes this.
> 
> Bernie is the next step in the revolution. Everyone else is a distinct step backwards


Not only revolution but our countries evolution..we can no longer continue on founding fathers thought process at a time when the country had s small amount of peoples.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> OMG...are you even sure what you are asking ?
> I have under 50 full time employees, so right now I'm not obligated to pay shit.


Well you answers one question..every business owner worth their salt knows what their annual health coverage costs the company. Same with annual payroll..an about figure.

I seriously cannot believe you don't know..I'm willing to crunch the numbers for you..50 EEs?..you can make a simple phone call/email to your payroll person and ask..


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I agree with that. Have to improve on what we have. Not start over from nothing


Moving everything over to Medicare expansion would be incredibly easy..boy, the Clintons lies really got to you.

Don't you fact check what people say?


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> There's nothing wrong with asking those who continually go off topic to leave..even though RIU owns the thread I authored.


Agreed. Back to topic: Do you think Bernie has any chance to move on his agenda if elected without a dem congress backing him? I see no chance of dems getting congress back in this election, without a game changer of some sort. His first two years would be all about blocking repub agenda and not much more, I think. So I don't see any free college for the masses in next 3 years.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> Agreed. Back to topic: Do you think Bernie has any chance to move on his agenda if elected without a dem congress backing him? I see no chance of dems getting congress back in this election, without a game changer of some sort. His first two years would be all about blocking repub agenda and not much more, I think. So I don't see any free college for the masses in next 3 years.


I think it would be progress. The American people would be treated to a spectacle of their government trying not to work for them, and they'll get pissed off enough to vote in people who will support him. 

Vote the change you want to see. The rest is justification for disaster.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Vote the change you want to see.


There ya go


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

Rrog said:


> There ya go


It's such a bullshit argument, "he won't have any support". 

So I guess WE THE PEOPLE who ELECTED HIM don't count? Let's see how that plays on the nightly news, lol


----------



## Rrog (Jan 18, 2016)

He's resonating with a large section of the population. So is trump. Both holler for bigger change. Both are more radical than their other party members. 

Either way, the numbers are saying we're all angry


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 18, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> Agreed. Back to topic: Do you think Bernie has any chance to move on his agenda if elected without a dem congress backing him? I see no chance of dems getting congress back in this election, without a game changer of some sort. His first two years would be all about blocking repub agenda and not much more, I think. So I don't see any free college for the masses in next 3 years.


Yes I do. As Bill Maher put it..Blacky Blackenstein will be gone..making fun of the republipukes efforts to stonewall Obama.

Sanders has had over 40 years Senate and Congress..works bi-partisan across the aisle and heads up many many committee..most notably the VET bill with McCain.

There is not ONE person in either place who has said or would say one bad thing about Sanders or his efforts.

I can't think of anyone with a more spotless record..takes no lobby money..40 years? c'mon how much experience do you want?

Out of Trump, Clinton and Sanders.. Bernie is the one most likely to succeed.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yes I do. As Bill Maher put it..Blacky Blackenstein will be gone..making fun of the republipukes efforts to stonewall Obama.
> 
> Sanders has had over 40 years Senate and Congress..works bi-partisan across the aisle and heads up many many committee..most notably the VET bill with McCain.
> 
> ...


So if Bernie gets elected and the repubs are just as obstinate, it would shock you? Are you kidding me?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

Rrog said:


> He's resonating with a large section of the population. So is trump. Both holler for bigger change. Both are more radical than their other party members.
> 
> Either way, the numbers are saying we're all angry


EXACTLY right. We need to beware the political establishment's efforts to divide We the People and play us against ourselves, for this is their tried and true tactic to remain in power.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 18, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> So if Bernie gets elected and the repubs are just as obstinate, it would shock you? Are you kidding me?


Sanders is most likely to succeed over Trump with no Washington experience..or Clintons few years of Senate and 4 as Secretary of State and all that comes from her (and bill) is scandal after scandal.

Time to stop the nonsense and get to work for all of us not just some of us!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> So if Bernie gets elected and the repubs are just as obstinate, it would shock you? Are you kidding me?


They would look worse than usual, and it would no longer be possible for them to try to hide who their real constituents are. The one percent can vote; so can the other 99%. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> EXACTLY right. We need to beware the political establishment's efforts to divide We the People and play us against ourselves, for this is their tried and true tactic to remain in power.


But when it comes down to it there are more dems than pubs..we are too big to fail now and can easily call the shots with an honest person like Sanders.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders is most likely to succeed over Trump with no Washington experience..or Clintons few years of Senate and 4 as Secretary of State and all that comes from her (and bill) is scandal after scandal.
> 
> Time to stop the nonsense and get to work for all of us not just some of us!


I'd be happy to settle for seeing him working for the REST of us.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> But when it comes down to it there are more dems than pubs..we are too big to fail now and can easily call the shots with an honest person like Sanders.


I'm done with party politics and Bernie is, too. We need an issues focus in this country, and he is that lens.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> They would look worse than usual, and it would no longer be possible for them to try to hide who their real constituents are. The one percent can vote; so can the other 99%. We'll see how that goes.


First we already know the system is rigged..there is no way to hide this..it was always just heresay but with repeal of portions of Dodd frank it's like leaving the keys to your Porsche on the table and telling your 17 year old kid to not touch..after he's already done it with no consequence.

Remember senator Clinton to wall st..stop it!! just stop it!!..how successful was she in getting them to stop it?

our economy crashed..that's how.

Where do her campaign contributions come from? wall st..she is bought and paid for!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> First we already know the system is rigged..there is no way to hide this..it was always just heresay but with repeal of portions of Dodd frank it's like leaving the keys to your Porsche on the table and telling your 17 year old kid to not touch..


Wall Street is full of people who cut their teeth breaking the law and getting away with it. Only the losers are honest anymore, so that tells you their attitude. I've been in that industry, so I know how they think. Every customer a mark, every stock pick a scam.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 18, 2016)

http://money.cnn.com/2016/01/18/investing/oil-crash-wall-street-banks-jpmorgan/index.html?iid=hp-toplead-dom

Banks too big to fail are gonna have a bad time


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 18, 2016)

"Clinton maintains 25 point lead over Sanders..."


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Not only revolution but our countries evolution..we can no longer continue on founding fathers thought process at a time when the country had s small amount of peoples.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Rrog (Jan 18, 2016)

Bernie and Hillary both ahead of trump


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Bernie and Hillary both ahead of trump


I'll take either one....


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

Rrog said:


> http://money.cnn.com/2016/01/18/investing/oil-crash-wall-street-banks-jpmorgan/index.html?iid=hp-toplead-dom
> 
> Banks too big to fail are gonna have a bad time


Too big to fail is a euphemism for too big to stop us from doing anything we like. That's exactly why we have laws against monopolists in this country.

On a side note, Oxfam, the charity NGO, does a study every year of how many of the world's richest people collectively have the same wealth as the poorest half of the planet.

In 2000, that number was 110. In 2014, it was 82. Last year it was 62. This stark calculation of wealth and income inequality should make it clear that billionaires aren't job creators; they're parasites, who exist on the unsung and certainly underpaid toil of thousands... while benefiting from preferential tax rules they paid off politicians to pass that ensure their wealth continues to grow, even at the expense of others.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 18, 2016)

Some feel the lower 1/2 should just work harder. Maybe get their GED.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Some feel the lower 1/2 should just work harder. Maybe get their GED.


Right. Half a planetful of slackers. I'm sure that plays real well to the base at campaign fundraising dinners, the ones that go for $100k a plate to keep out the riff raff...


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Well you answers one question..every business owner worth their salt knows what their annual health coverage costs the company. Same with annual payroll..an about figure.
> 
> I seriously cannot believe you don't know..I'm willing to crunch the numbers for you..50 EEs?..you can make a simple phone call/email to your payroll person and ask..


Are you even paying attention to what I'm saying ? 
RIGHT NOW I'M NOT OBLIGATED TO PAY FOR ANY OF MY EMPLOYEES INSURANCE.
NEVER SAID I DID NOT KNOW.
I THINK YOU ARE HAVING A HARD TIME COMPREHENDING, UNDER BERNIE PLAN, I WOULD HAVE TO PAY 6.2 OF ANNUAL PAY ROLL.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 18, 2016)

Many here have employees. The system is still broken. 

The fix isn't painless. Employees can't afford insurance - because the system is broken. 

The real problem isn't the 6% - it's the organized medical mafia that is stronger in the US than anywhere else. They are protected is why.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Are you even paying attention to what I'm saying ?
> RIGHT NOW I'M NOT OBLIGATED TO PAY FOR ANY OF MY EMPLOYEES INSURANCE.
> NEVER SAID I DID NOT KNOW.
> I THINK YOU ARE HAVING A HARD TIME COMPREHENDING, UNDER BERNIE PLAN, I WOULD HAVE TO PAY 6.2 OF ANNUAL PAY ROLL.


what type of company do you have?

do you pay any taxes on your employees behalf?


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> what type of company do you have?
> 
> do you pay any taxes on your employees behalf?


ok I think you are going full retard on me. 
If you don't know what type of businesses I run only shows that you never paid attention to our conversation or Bernie has your mind so blind...its stupid.
I just hope that if Bernie does not get the nod, people like yourself still take the time and vote


----------



## Rrog (Jan 18, 2016)

People need access to quality health care. Everyone. This is what most people in the US say, and clearly what other western nations believe. So some shits gonna hafta change.

I'm one of the businesses that will be affected but I understand the system is unfair. I pay living wages. Fuck minimum wage


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

Rrog said:


> People need access to quality health care. Everyone. This is what most people in the US say, and clearly what other western nations believe. So some shits gonna hafta change.
> 
> I'm one of the businesses that will be affected but I understand the system is unfair. I pay living wages. Fuck minimum wage


and Bernie will change health insurance how. By attempting to throw out what we have and start by taxing the employee and employer. Are we sure we want to have another healthcare debate? I think the question needs to be asked "why is healthcare so damn expensive in America


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

@schuylaar so if Bernie does not get the nod, who will you vote for in the general election ?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and Bernie will change health insurance how. By attempting to throw out what we have and start by taxing the employee and employer. Are we sure we want to have another healthcare debate? I think the question needs to be asked "why is healthcare so damn expensive in America


I'm comfortable with the direction the conversation is going; people need to be dragged into the nuts and bolts to understand just how badly they're bring screwed by Big Medicine.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm comfortable with the direction the conversion is going; people need to be dragged into the nuts and bolts to understand just how badly they're bring screwed by Big Medicine.


I agree. Part of the reason I'm glad Bernie is in the race. Now we can at least hear a conversation. Now we just need to get to the nitty gritty and ask ourselves why is healthcare so expensive in the U.S.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 18, 2016)

Insurance companies and big pharma own many politicians..not Bernie.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 18, 2016)

I like how Bernie isn't afraid to say Oligarchy. 

Medical Mafia. Highly organized criminal exploitation of a population


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I agree. Part of the reason I'm glad Bernie is in the race. Now we can at least hear a conversation. Now we just need to get to the nitty gritty and ask ourselves why is healthcare so expensive in the U.S.


I'm glad Bernie is in the race so people can hear what an actual liberal sounds like. No one should be left to assume that what comes from Mrs Clinton's mouth is anything but more conservative drivel, only served up with slightly more 'we're trying!'

I'm sorry, mending the hem won't work when the seat is worn through the trousers.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm sorry, mending the hem won't work when the seat is worn through the trousers.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm glad Bernie is in the race so people can hear what an actual liberal sounds like. No one should be left to assume that what comes from Mrs Clinton's mouth is anything but more conservative drivel, only served up with slightly more 'we're trying!'
> 
> I'm sorry, mending the hem won't work when the seat is worn through the trousers.


I wouldn't make the mistake of calling Hillary a conservative. She has been fighting the liberal fight her whole life. Bernie would still need to understand how to operate and work across party lines.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I wouldn't make the mistake of calling Hillary a conservative. She has been fighting the liberal fight her whole life. Bernie would still need to understand how to operate and work across party lines.


No she hasn't. I lived in Arkansas when her husband was governor. He's a lot more liberal than she is. 

She has made a very serious miscalculation about the American Presidential race of 2015; she's correctly identified the money and how to attract it, but she neglected to make the case for how she plans to effectively represent the other 99.9% of us. It's a classic insider mistake, made by someone comfortable dealing with power brokers as opposed to ordinary people.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No she hasn't. I lived in Arkansas when her husband was governor. He's a lot more liberal than she is.
> 
> She has made a very serious miscalculation about the American Presidential race of 2015; she's correctly identified the money and how to attract it, but she neglected to make the case for how she plans to effectively represent the other 99.9% of us. It's a classic insider mistake, made by someone comfortable dealing with power brokers as opposed to ordinary people.


her voting record calls you a liar. Cite info that would make her more conservative than liberal


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> her voting record calls you a liar. Cite info that would make her more conservative than liberal


Her current platform, as laid out by the candidate herself, most recently during the Democratic debate last weekend. I do not call her positions liberal, and it's a bias of our times that they're even considered such.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Her current platform, as laid out by the candidate herself, most recently during the Democratic debate last weekend. I do not call her positions liberal, and it's a bias of our times that they're even considered such.


Didn't she support Keystone and the TPP?

I could be wrong


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Her current platform, as laid out by the candidate herself, most recently during the Democratic debate last weekend. I do not call her positions liberal, and it's a bias of our times that they're even considered such.


examples or more double talk. Hillary and Bernie voted the same 93 percent of the time when they both were in the senate.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Her current platform, as laid out by the candidate herself, most recently during the Democratic debate last weekend. I do not call her positions liberal, and it's a bias of our times that they're even considered such.


since schyulaar has ran from this conversation and you seem to talk exactly like her, Will you still vote in the general election if Bernie does not get the nod.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> since schyulaar has ran from this conversation and you seem to talk exactly like her, Will you still vote in the general election if Bernie does not get the nod.


The Supreme Court appointees are arguably _more_ important. If a republican wins the general election, there will be a stacked conservative court


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The Supreme Court appointees are arguably _more_ important. If a republican wins the general election, there will be a stacked conservative court


BINGO...that is why it is important to not tear the other DEM candidate down to build your man up. When all is said and done, the best choice would be to any DEM


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> her voting record calls you a liar. Cite info that would make her more conservative than liberal





She's the banking industry number 1 shill, she's a lesbian who was against gay rights until about 18 months ago.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> since schyulaar has ran from this conversation and you seem to talk exactly like her, Will you still vote in the general election if Bernie does not get the nod.





I won't, I see no difference in Hillary and conservatives.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 18, 2016)

http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2015/10/hillary-clinton-pretends-to-be-progressive-shes-actually-conservative.html


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> She's the banking industry number 1 shill, she's a lesbian who was against gay rights until about 18 months ago.


Please share which female she had relationship with or are you just sinking to BS talk.
Don't think that will give Bernie the nod


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I won't, I see no difference in Hillary and conservatives.


Maybe you shouldn't vote if you think Trump or Cruz is the same as voting for Hillary


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 18, 2016)

Cmon man, its common sense 
Hillary is a lesbian, just like 
Lyndsey Graham is gay. Like a true phony piece of crap conservatives..they both were always against gay rights. 

Hillary is also as hawkish as any GOP ..she's no dem buddy.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2015/10/hillary-clinton-pretends-to-be-progressive-shes-actually-conservative.html


so instead of showing us her voting record, you link us to an opinionated blog


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 18, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I won't, I see no difference in Hillary and conservatives.


What about the Supreme Court? At least two liberal Judges are expected to retire during the next president's term


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Cmon man, its common sense
> Hillary is a lesbian, just like
> Lyndsey Graham is gay. Like a true phony piece of crap conservatives..they both were always against gay rights.
> 
> Hillary is also as hawkish as any GOP ..she's no dem buddy.


I try to deal with facts. You seem to have decided to take a new low. Used to think better of ya


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What about the Supreme Court? At least two liberal Judges are expected to retire during the next president's term


once again BINGO


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Didn't she support Keystone and the TPP?
> 
> I could be wrong


Newp, not wrong at least according to my recollection. She's a conservative in all but name only. That is of course my opinion, but then I see Mr Sanders's proposals as more centrist than leftist. Everyone's view is different.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I try to deal with facts. You seem to have decided to take a new low. Used to think better of ya


Mrs Clinton's hawk stance is well known. She's very much on board with a strong military and any excuse to use it.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Newp, not wrong at least according to my recollection. She's a conservative in all but name only. That is of course my opinion, but then I see Mr Sanders's proposals as more centrist than leftist. Everyone's view is different.


If Bernie does not get the nod, who will you vote for in the general election


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What about the Supreme Court? At least two liberal Judges are expected to retire during the next president's term




She's a conservative, she will appoint a like minded judge. Don't let the name fool ya, she is no dem.. I'm not joking when I say this..Trump is more liberal.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 18, 2016)

Its Bernie or bust for me, if he doesn't get the nod ..I can't vote.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> She's a conservative, she will appoint a like minded judge. Don't let the name fool ya, she is no dem.. I'm not joking when I say this..Trump is more liberal.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Its Bernie or bust for me, if he doesn't get the nod ..I can't vote.


good luck with that


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Mrs Clinton's hawk stance is well known. She's very much on board with a strong military and any excuse to use it.






Absolutely, I've been saying this for years..she's no friend to the Dems. A wolf in sheep's clothing.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


>





Sounds nuts..I know 

But Trump has been running his big mouth for decades.. He's more liberal than ya think..he just started saying this crazy shit recently to ingratiate himself with the right wing wackos( its working)


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

You guys are doing a awful job of representing Bernie.
Tomorrow I will put my Bernie hat on and show you how it is done, without bringing down the next man or woman


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You guys are doing a awful job of representing Bernie.
> Tomorrow I will put my Bernie hat on and show you how it is done, without bringing down the next man or woman


I didn't bring anyone down. I just said I don't think Mrs Clinton is a liberal in any objective sense of the term.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I didn't bring anyone down. I just said I don't think Mrs Clinton is a liberal in any objective sense of the term.


STick with Bernie voting record. That will work best for ya


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> STick with Bernie voting record. That will work best for ya


See? Now that's an example of the kind of 'talking down to' you were just complaining about. My opinion may differ from yours but that's no reason to denigrate it. 

Now I don't expect that most of Mr Sanders's agenda will see the light of passage into law anytime soon, but I do expect to see the country begin a long leftward swing that, whether he gets elected or not, Mr Sanders can rightly claim some credit for helping start.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> See? Now that's an example of the kind of 'talking down to' you were just complaining about. My opinion may differ from yours but that's no reason to denigrate it.
> 
> Now I don't expect that most of Mr Sanders's agenda will see the light of passage into law anytime soon, but I do expect to see the country begin a long leftward swing that, whether he gets elected or not, Mr Sanders can rightly claim some credit for helping start.


again stick to the mans voting record..not how much of a lesbian Hillary is.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> again stick to the mans voting record..not how much of a lesbian Hillary is.


I believe you've gotten my comments mixed up with someone else's. I honestly think it's udderly irrelevant.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I believe you've gotten my comments mixed up with someone else's. I honestly think it's udderly irrelevant.


I'm speaking to you guys as a whole. You spend more time bad mouthing Hillary than letting Bernies record do the talking


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 18, 2016)

@ London.. You missed the point, it shows how phony and conservative she is.

@ttystikk .. Exactly!! You demand a loaf of bread and hope for a slice.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> @ London.. You missed the point, it shows how phony and conservative she is.
> 
> .


What point did I miss by you saying Hillary is a lesbian ?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 18, 2016)

A lesbian who has been against gay rights her whole life is a huge fucking hypocrite.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> A lesbian who has been against gay rights her whole life is a huge fucking hypocrite.


again what proof do you have that she is a lesbian ? Sad when the conversation veers to stupid talk


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 18, 2016)

You are the one who keeps talking about her being a lesbian, its kinda well known..like Tom Cruise or Kevin Spacey or John Travolta.. You can believe it or not.. It makes no difference to me... 

She's pro war-
She's a shill for big banks-
She's against gay rights (until 18 months ago) -


What makes you think she's a liberal?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I wouldn't make the mistake of calling Hillary a conservative. She has been fighting the liberal fight her whole life. Bernie would still need to understand how to operate and work across party lines.


Except for the 60s when she was a registered republican.

So 40 years in Washington is not long enough for Bernie to learn how to work across party lines?

Now go ahead 5 posts later and ask me the same questions again.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You guys are doing a awful job of representing Bernie.
> Tomorrow I will put my Bernie hat on and show you how it is done, without bringing down the next man or woman


Study hard.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

Time is critical..these next few weeks are so important for Bernie, for us..time to dig deep..or else he doesn't move to the next step..the nomination.

If you can afford anything..even $1 that's 4 quarters to freedom! I've donated myself as little as $3.85 or some Bernie gear to spread the word:

berniesanders.com

Remember all his money is from us and look what we've done so far!..we must continue the momentum.

Let's show wall st and Washington we're coming for them!


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Time is critical..these next few weeks are so important for Bernie, for us..time to dig deep..or else he doesn't move to the next step..the nomination.
> 
> If you can afford anything..even $1 that's 4 quarters to freedom! I've donated myself as little as $3.85 or some Bernie gear to spread the word:
> 
> ...


Translating:

That old Commie needs your money to wipe up his tears when Hillary (and her *25 point lead*) sends him back to Ben and Jerry's State with his tail between his legs...

Back in the real world; given that you in the past few years registered as a Democrat are you gonna vote for Hillary or change sides and vote for Trump?

Even alot of Democrats ain't voting for Sanders, time to start being realistic.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 19, 2016)

25 point lead my dick! 

They are neck n neck, Sanders has steadily gained to pull even.. He pulls ahead very soon.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 19, 2016)

How does one even earn a 6 figure salary selling used cars?

Is that "Sanders Math" again?


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> 25 point lead my dick!
> 
> They are neck n neck, Sanders has steadily gained to pull even.. He pulls ahead very soon.


"Skewed polls!!!"


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 19, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> How does one even earn a 6 figure salary selling used cars?
> 
> Is that "Sanders Math" again?







I'm not sure what you are referencing but I know a guy who makes over 100k a year selling used shitboxes.. He finances them at obscene rates .


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm not sure what you are referencing but I know a guy who makes over 100k a year selling used shitboxes.. He finances them at obscene rates .


Like some kind of greedy capitalist?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 19, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> "Skewed polls!!!"



Hillary is unelectable, it ain't going to happen this year or ever.. America has spoken and the consensus is she's a cunt.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 19, 2016)

Feel the Burn!

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2016/president/us/2016_democratic_presidential_nomination-3824.html


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 19, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> Like some kind of greedy capitalist?




Possibly .. His rates are like 13% a month.. Constantly repoing cars and reselling them.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Possibly .. His rates are like 13% a month.. Constantly repoing cars and reselling them.


Care to comment on the RCP aggregate polling data that states San-derp has NEVER won a poll against Hillary and his support is actually retreating whilst Hillary's is growing?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 19, 2016)

We have had this conversation before, I don't believe a god damn thing about Clinton's lead.. I know a ridiculous amount of people and I ask them all who they like... Its all Sanders or Trump.... All the polls in 08 said the same thing the whole way until the votes were tallied n Hillary was left in the dust.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> We have had this conversation before, I don't believe a god damn thing about Clinton's lead.. I know a ridiculous amount of people and I ask them all who they like... Its all Sanders or Trump.... All the polls in 08 said the same thing the whole way until the votes were tallied n Hillary was left in the dust.


So the aggregate polling from hundreds of polls from both left and right organisations is wrong?

You gonna vote for Hillary or Trump?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 19, 2016)

I vote for Bernie and if by some slim chance he doesn't get the nod..I won't vote. 

I really see no difference between Clinton and Those Conservative turds.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I vote for Bernie and if by some slim chance he doesn't get the nod..I won't vote.
> 
> I really see no difference between Clinton and Those Conservative turds.


So you're giving your vote to the Republican.

Good man, standing up for what you believe in...


----------



## Rrog (Jan 19, 2016)

Harrekin in is annoyingly badgering. Is that why you pay attention to him?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Harrekin in is annoyingly badgering. Is that why you pay attention to him?


Irregardless his opinion doesn't matter..nice that the little guy from a socialist country is against America having any form of the same benefits he has..


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I vote for Bernie and if by some slim chance he doesn't get the nod..I won't vote.
> 
> I really see no difference between Clinton and Those Conservative turds.


Yup..same here..I won't even care.

If I've misjudged the constituentcy for lack of balls not caring..then they get what the deserve..maybe a little repeal of wade v. Roe is what the country needs to wake (if they don't vote) the fuck up..supremes are on the line as @Padawanbater2 said.

Bernie or Bust!!!

Did anyone see the story about UK parliament wishes to ban Trump?


----------



## Rrog (Jan 19, 2016)

I love that they're badmouthing that grunt


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> 25 point lead my dick!
> 
> They are neck n neck, Sanders has steadily gained to pull even.. He pulls ahead very soon.


completely bogus..they are neck and neck..cats out of the bag..it's already been reported as such then magically is leading by 25 points?

If anything that should make us more pissed..oh hell no<Hillary neck action in SC>


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I love that they're badmouthing that grunt


Bernie should make a lot of cash from this report..anytime there's negative by oligarchy we come together with donations..and its by single dollars folks..we don't need to spend $1k per plate dinners..notice how Bernie doesn't have those?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Hillary is unelectable, it ain't going to happen this year or ever.. America has spoken and the consensus is she's a cunt.


I told you so..all the people I talk to..I don't get one single Clinton..it's always Sanders or Trump.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yup..same here..I won't even care.
> 
> If I've misjudged the constituentcy for lack of balls not caring..then they get what the deserve..maybe a little repeal of wade v. Roe is what the country needs to wake (if they don't vote) the fuck up..supremes are on the line as @Padawanbater2 said.
> 
> ...


I saw an article stating they were going to debate the ban because they had a enough signatures on a petition to force Parliment to debate the issue. I also read it is highly unlikely to happen. I also don't believe that Trump or his supporters give a shit. They probably think it's hilarious, I certainly do.


----------



## Beeswings (Jan 19, 2016)

I want to like Bernie Sanders but when I seen him on TV link climate change to terrorism, well, come on! The middle East was already dessert before I started driving my SUV around. Will they blame it on the camels next? I would like to see all involved in the banking frauds and fast and furious jailed though.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

Debate Fact Checked..check this

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=36&ved=0ahUKEwjliOvWkbbKAhWGpB4KHbcpC0cQqUMIowEwIw&url=http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/2016-election/fact-checking-sanders-clinton-guns-health-care-n499081&usg=AFQjCNE9RwQTNRJnFRyheuPRy6coOZ0-ZA&sig2=2YbSXABMH6VvYbkCleUTRw


----------



## 70's natureboy (Jan 19, 2016)

Beeswings said:


> I want to like Bernie Sanders but when I seen him on TV link climate change to terrorism, well, come on! The middle East was already dessert before I started driving my SUV around. Will they blame it on the camels next? I would like to see all involved in the banking frauds and fast and furious jailed though.


It doesn't make sense as a sound bite, you have to listen to the whole argument. Climate change will cause many problems in the world that we can't foresee yet.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

Beeswings said:


> I want to like Bernie Sanders but when I seen him on TV link climate change to terrorism, well, come on! The middle East was already dessert before I started driving my SUV around. Will they blame it on the camels next? I would like to see all involved in the banking frauds and fast and furious jailed though.


Sorry but your dating yourself those are non-issues.

The climate change comment was multi level explanation you cannot take at face value..


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

I have $8.23 in my bank account and just donated $3..

I challenge those on this thread to match my gift to Bernie..

Please 'like' this post if you matched my donation.

In solidarity,

Sky


----------



## londonfog (Jan 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I have $8.23 in my bank account and just donated $3..
> 
> I challenge those on this thread to match my gift to Bernie..
> 
> ...


you need to keep your money, so other are not forced to feed you.
Out of curiosity what have you done for your country besides take take take


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

Beeswings said:


> I want to like Bernie Sanders but when I seen him on TV link climate change to terrorism, well, come on! The middle East was already dessert before I started driving my SUV around. Will they blame it on the camels next? I would like to see all involved in the banking frauds and fast and furious jailed though.


You'll find the facts here..to go to a different subject matter scroll all the way down to the bottom right and click on the subject. 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwjk6rnnnrbKAhULlx4KHaNzC_MQFggNMAE&url=http://www.ontheissues.org/2016/Bernie_Sanders_War_+_Peace.htm&usg=AFQjCNHD8qDB0QVzqvKlJHs7LhBtnta9XA&sig2=FcOZqMu3RluNq9GjERXn9w


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you need to keep your money, so other are not forced to feed you.
> Out of curiosity what have you done for your country besides take take take


Excuse me?

Um this is a thread about Bernie Samders.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 19, 2016)

congratulation Hillary bashing thread. you have changed my vote for Trump. I think I need to give Hillary my vote in the primary. Gotta love open primaries


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> congratulation Hillary bashing thread. you have changed my vote for Trump. I think I need to give Hillary my vote in the primary. Gotta love open primaries


If you think factual information is bashing..you should be voting GOP.

Take your negativity and go elsewhere..there are plenty of those threads here.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> If you think factual information is bashing..you should be voting GOP.
> 
> Take your negativity and go elsewhere..there are plenty of those threads here.


Broad you don't own this site...STFU


----------



## londonfog (Jan 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> If you think factual information is bashing..you should be voting GOP.
> 
> Take your negativity and go elsewhere..there are plenty of those threads here.


Naw I think I will cast my vote Hillary way. I like a strong military and I don't want to pay more for my employees healthcare


----------



## londonfog (Jan 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Um this is a thread about Bernie Samders.


you are excused.
Now again what have you done for your country besides take take take.
People like you tend to be the problem


----------



## spandy (Jan 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yup..same here..I won't even care.
> 
> If I've misjudged the constituentcy for lack of balls not caring..then they get what the deserve..maybe a little repeal of wade v. Roe is what the country needs to wake (if they don't vote) the fuck up..supremes are on the line as @Padawanbater2 said.
> 
> ...



And the back peddling has begun. Now its Bernie or Bust, lol. 

Their wishes to ban Trump were a short session of 3rd grade name calling and thats about as far as that will ever go.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 19, 2016)

Feel the Bern! I'm sure these tax increases will flow like water through the repub congress when king Bernie takes over. I understand he has a track record of working across the aisle, which will clearly be important in getting the repubs to abandon their constituents.

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/heres-a-list-of-bernie-sanders-19.6-trillion-in-tax-hikes/article/2580846


----------



## londonfog (Jan 19, 2016)

spandy said:


> And the back peddling has begun. Now its Bernie or Bust, lol.
> 
> Their wishes to ban Trump were a short session of 3rd grade name calling and thats about as far as that will ever go.


and I want nothing to do with this Bernie or Bust crowd.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> Feel the Bern! I'm sure these tax increases will flow like water through the repub congress when king Bernie takes over. I understand he has a track record of working across the aisle, which will clearly be important in getting the repubs to abandon their constituents.
> 
> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/heres-a-list-of-bernie-sanders-19.6-trillion-in-tax-hikes/article/2580846


Name one president's platform where it was guaranteed..that's where his 40 years Washington experience comes in..he's the one that is most likely to succeed.

You mean abandon their lobbyist?

What's the alternative? Status quo?
Lies?..I think..I will try..probably..maybe? That's Clinton and trump..apparently you are hearing what you wish to hear.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and I want nothing to do with this Bernie or Bust crowd.


Then leave..Jesus..no ones keeping you here.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Debate Fact Checked..check this
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=36&ved=0ahUKEwjliOvWkbbKAhWGpB4KHbcpC0cQqUMIowEwIw&url=http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/2016-election/fact-checking-sanders-clinton-guns-health-care-n499081&usg=AFQjCNE9RwQTNRJnFRyheuPRy6coOZ0-ZA&sig2=2YbSXABMH6VvYbkCleUTRw


The info graphic in that article is worth posting on its own merits, and it explains why I don't consider Mrs Clinton a liberal;


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you need to keep your money, so other are not forced to feed you.
> Out of curiosity what have you done for your country besides take take take


This personal attack did nothing but cost you credibility.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This personal attack did nothing but cost you credibility.


+rep


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The info graphic in that article is worth posting on its own merits, and it explains why I don't consider Mrs Clinton a liberal;
> View attachment 3589083


Because she's not and never has been.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Name one president's platform where it was guaranteed..that's where his 40 years Washington experience comes in..he's the one that is most likely to succeed.
> 
> You mean abandon their lobbyist?
> 
> ...


He has zero chance of doing any of his platform without a dem congress backing him. Zero. Just my opinion.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> He has zero chance of doing any of his platform without a dem congress backing him. Zero. Just my opinion.


Just like any other presidential candidate..the game has changed though and you're missing few points..his record flawless..40 years of Washington bipartisanship.

I know..what WILL we do without scandal after scandal from elected officials which GOP loves to bring committee against to make excuses and waste taxpayer dollars for..why they can't work with dems.

This is a whole new game here no one knows what will happen but it's time to try something different..time to ride the wave..

The definition of insanity..doing the SAME things over and over expecting a different outcome..it's NOT going to happen.


----------



## spandy (Jan 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This personal attack did nothing but cost you credibility.


Credibility is an opinion. 

She steals to support herself, and is backing a politician that would do the same for others like her.

The truth doesn't give two flying fucks about someone's creds.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Just like any other presidential candidate..the game has changed and you're missing few points..his record flawless..40 years of Washington bipartisanship.
> 
> I know..what WILL we do without scandal after scandal from elected officials which GOP loves to bring committee against to make excuses and waste taxpayer dollars for..why they can't work with dems.
> 
> ...


You may be right, but my personal experiences say Bernie will need a dem congress to actually do anything noteworthy given the ideological divide we now have.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

About londons concern of employer tax of 6.2% for Medicare expansion (single payer)..employers already pay 1.45%..let that sink in..he's kind of being a Henny Penny and evading my questions about his 50EE payroll..I'm thinking he 1099's everyone they're really subcontractors for which he's not an really an employer..therefore he pays no taxes which is why he wouldn't give me the answers I sought.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

spandy said:


> Credibility is an opinion.
> 
> She steals to support herself, and is backing a politician that would do the same for others like her.
> 
> The truth doesn't give two flying fucks about someone's creds.


You nothing about me..only what I tell you.,how do you know I'm telling the truth?

Answer: you don't.

Now back to Bernie Sanders..


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> You may be right, but my personal experiences say Bernie will need a dem congress to actually do anything noteworthy given the ideological divide we now have.


It's been historically a certain way..but ONLY for the past 40 years..income inequality commenced in the Reagan years..you want to return to a certain way of life?.we must go back in time and look how it was done previously and trust me..it WAS done!


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

What brought us out of the 1929 depression was a jobs bill focusing on infrastructure..this can be done again..we need to stop allowing lobby..big pharma..big oil etc run the show..that's why repeal of CU is important.

Your states reps should be representing YOU not getting their pockets filled and voting for interests OTHER than YOU.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and I want nothing to do with this Bernie AND Bust crowd.


Corrected for accuracy.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This personal attack did nothing but cost you credibility.


Credibility is lost by users having more than one account.


----------



## spandy (Jan 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You nothing about me..only what I tell you.,how do you know I'm telling the truth?
> 
> Answer: you don't.
> 
> Now back to Bernie Sanders..



So are you a liar or a thief then? Probably both...

Why is Bernie Sanders compared to Colonel Sanders? One built a business and put money into worker's pockets. The other takes money from workers and puts it into the pockets of those not working.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> +rep


how cute. seems like you two all ways support each other. I wonder why


----------



## londonfog (Jan 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Then leave..Jesus..no ones keeping you here.


Woman you have a back account with less than 10 dollars in it. I suggest you go find a job and stop spending so much damn time online. My high school child has more than you saved. Fuckin pathetic.
Only thing I ever see from you is how much you take from others. You seem to be real lousy at life.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> About londons concern of employer tax of 6.2% for Medicare expansion (single payer)..employers already pay 1.45%..let that sink in..he's kind of being a Henny Penny and evading my questions about his 50EE payroll..I'm thinking he 1099's everyone they're really subcontractors for which he's not an really an employer..therefore he pays no taxes which is why he wouldn't give me the answers I sought.


If you even owned a small business you would understand how we don't necessarily have to provide healthcare if we are under 50 full time. Sure I may miss out on a tax credit, but I still would have to pay more in the long run. Get off your ass and get a job and stop depending on others to take care of you.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Credibility is lost by users having more than one account.


Distraction.

Surely that's no one here


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If you even owned a small business you would understand how we don't necessarily have to provide healthcare if we are under 50 full time. Sure I may miss out on a tax credit, but I still would have to pay more in the long run. Get off your ass and get a job and stop depending on others to take care of you.


MYOFB

Now back to Bernie Sanders..


----------



## londonfog (Jan 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Distraction.
> 
> Surely that's no one here


yeah right 
Don't you think you would have more money in your account if you spent more time working and obtaining VS taking and complaining.
I need only one account to get my point across. I have no need to make another account to agree with me. Pathetic


----------



## londonfog (Jan 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> MYOFB
> 
> Now back to Bernie Sanders..


Yeah I think Bernie will lose in the primary and all his followers will then refuse to vote because of them being stupid


----------



## Beeswings (Jan 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sorry but your dating yourself those are non-issues.
> 
> The climate change comment was multi level explanation you cannot take at face value..


Non issues? "world leaders" to tax our use of carbon? Issue. 
Terrorism, the alleged reason for spending trillions of tax dollars? Issue. Gun control-non issue


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

Beeswings said:


> Non issues? "world leaders" to tax our use of carbon? Issue.
> Terrorism, the alleged reason for spending trillions of tax dollars? Issue. Gun control-non issue


Obvi you're not talking about Bernie..I've provided you with a link on Sanders' FACTS..what you were talking about were old talking points.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If you even owned a small business you would understand how we don't necessarily have to provide healthcare if we are under 50 full time. Sure I may miss out on a tax credit, but I still would have to pay more in the long run. Get off your ass and get a job and stop depending on others to take care of you.


She even got a pretty good divorce settlement too...


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> It's been historically a certain way..but ONLY for the past 40 years..income inequality commenced in the Reagan years..


"income equality" is a choice. 

There are no victims, only volunteers.


----------



## spandy (Jan 19, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> She even got a pretty good divorce settlement too...


" Research from the National Endowment for Financial Education estimates that *70 percent* of people who had unexpectedly come into large sums of money ended up broke within seven years."


You can't fix stupid.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 19, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> She even got a pretty good divorce settlement too...


I'm sure the guy gladly paid to get away from that dizziness. I bet he took the kids too.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm sure the guy gladly paid to get away from that dizziness. I bet he took the kids too.


Nah, women usually hang onto them for the $$$.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I vote for Bernie and if by some slim chance he doesn't get the nod..I won't vote.
> 
> I really see no difference between Clinton and Those Conservative turds.


No difference between Trump and Clinton? No difference between Cruz and Clinton? Come on now. Maybe not much difference between J Bush and H Clinton in terms of their oatmeal-like personalities. But the kind of governance shown in the last Bush Republican administration is very different than one that we would see in a Clinton one. 

Just saying, no way I'm going to throw my vote away if Bernie doesn't make the nomination. Not voting because you don't like the candidate that beat the one you liked is like throwing away a lottery ticket that won back your $2 just because you didn't win the jackpot. Look at the Republican party's affiliation with the 1% and tell me that your and the other 99%'s concerns would matter to them.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> No difference between Trump and Clinton? No difference between Cruz and Clinton? Come on now. Maybe not much difference between J Bush and H Clinton in terms of their oatmeal-like personalities. But the kind of governance shown in the last Bush Republican administration is very different than one that we would see in a Clinton one.
> 
> Just saying, no way I'm going to throw my vote away if Bernie doesn't make the nomination. Not voting because you don't like the candidate that beat the one you liked is like throwing away a lottery ticket that won back your $2 just because you didn't win the jackpot. Look at the Republican party's affiliation with the 1% and tell me that your and the other 99%'s concerns would matter to them.


Look at the Democrat party's affiliation with the 1% and show me a difference...


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 19, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> You may be right, but my personal experiences say Bernie will need a dem congress to actually do anything noteworthy given the ideological divide we now have.


So vote for one!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> how cute. seems like you two all ways support each other. I wonder why


I can answer to my half of this; because we've done our homework and we AGREE on what needs to be done. 

Why are you complaining? Are your own sycophants not eloquent, logical or reasoned enough for your liking?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Look at the Democrat party's affiliation with the 1% and show me a difference...


scroll down to the side by side of Clinton and Sanders..tell me what you think..but I already know you won't even bother.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=36&ved=0ahUKEwjliOvWkbbKAhWGpB4KHbcpC0cQqUMIowEwIw&url=http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/2016-election/fact-checking-sanders-clinton-guns-health-care-n499081&usg=AFQjCNE9RwQTNRJnFRyheuPRy6coOZ0-ZA&sig2=2YbSXABMH6VvYbkCleUTRw


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Look at the Democrat party's affiliation with the 1% and show me a difference...


You are telling me to look up information for you? Just once, post something with useful information. 

Bernie has the nerve to say what needs saying. This strange amalgam of private pay and insurance company-control of the US healthcare system is not working. Its time to move on to a modern healthcare system just like other 1st world countries. Also, the endless stream of nonsense about cutting spending to reduce the national debt is unhinged. Taxes need to go up and the people that will carry that freight are the wealthy. As Barney said in his post, "show me a difference". Well I just gave him two.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I can answer to my half of this; because we've done our homework and we AGREE on what needs to be done.
> 
> Why are you complaining? Are your own sycophants not eloquent, logical or reasoned enough for your liking?


Why do you keep liking your own sock puppet's posts?


----------



## Queece (Jan 19, 2016)

Um, both parties are so heavily affiliated with the 1%, it's disgusting. Bill Clinton supported Pinochet until the bitter end. Bill Clinton repealed Glass-Stegal that acted as a firewall between investment and commercial banking, now we have a one-world Goldman-Sachs government and every position is a debt position. Also NAFTA, just like the TPP, took jobs overseas and was sponsored by robber barons. Democrats are not for working people, nor will they make weed legal. Obama cries on TV over gun deaths and then sells guns to bronze-age peasants and terrorists to then make the case for drone strikes (first one in Pakistan his *3rd day in office*). Here's a leaked memo of Clinton directly stating that she went ahead with the Libyan war to stop the Lion of Tripoli from forming a gold-backed currency. https://www.foia.state.gov/searchapp/DOCUMENTS/HRCEmail_DecWebClearedMeta/31-C1/DOC_0C05779612/C05779612.pdf

She's a neo-con to the biggidy-bone y'all (and Bill is likely an actual pedo, look up his connection to that piece of shit CEO of Bear-Stearns Jeffery Epstein). Vote for Trump if she's nominated, or vote for a real candidate like Gary Johnson. You think Trump hates Muslims (he doesn't from what I've seen), Hillary has orchestrated armed thugs to depose the legitimate government of one of the most progressive countries in the middle-east, killing hundreds of thousands of Libyans for the sake of American billionaires and created the refugee crisis. Bernie's no angel either, being pro-Israel is being anti-Palestine as he's demonstrated clearly. Don't forget the hundreds of millions that died under communism, they were real people with feelings that starved to death in China, east Asia, and the Soviet Bloc. The only hope for the US is isolationism and moving away from fiat-based vulnerabilities in the global market. Trump seems to know what he's talking about with the only mention of tariffs on imports I've heard from an establishment candidate and stopping the disaster of Obamacare and welfare expansion that only further devalues the dollar by increasing the debt load (worse for poor people in the aggregate).

More neo-liberal policy = more death, war, spending, debt, and expanded federal jurisdiction that will strip more of the world's rights away. Democrats are not working for you. Republicans are *DEFINITELY* not working for you (Santorum jumping up and down wanting to bomb Iran for our sailors getting "lost" and treated inordinately well by Iran's Navy, more soldiers in caskets bravo). The fact that the Republican party is so outspoken against Trump leads me to believe he is their strategy, so I'm reticent to support him. The Streisand Effect is real, they know the more he barks, the more they bite. Vote for Johnson if anything, we need an ideologically consistent libertarian if we don't want to go full Kurt Russell in the next ten years. I'll tell you Sanders is a piece of shit, has to be, if he organized for MLK jr. It's all been declassified, look up what kind of person King was and his very overt ties to the radical-communist party trying to make inroads into the US. Communism isn't cool guys, it was a deliberate plot for a bunch of Russian Jewish oligarchs to seize all the levers of control over vast expanses of land and treat humans like chattel. This is just historical fact, I'm not anti-jew, just pro-liberty. Why did Sanders change his last name though? I don't trust him, career politicians are almost invariably horrible people. Like how is his cognitive dissonance reconciled? "I support Obama and think he is a good president." Obama's started like 7 new wars, bailed out banks twice (once secretly), forced Americans into involuntary servitude to insurance companies (that ransom sick childrens' health), and will go down in history as the Drone-King. You want to vote for the guy that supports Obama?
Here's some more perspective from Dr. Paul:


----------



## Queece (Jan 19, 2016)

Also under Eric Holder (Obama appointed), we sold fully automatic military grade arms to drug cartels while locking up people for weed because Obama's got his hands tied up making gay marriage (important) legal with the same precedent that would make weed federally legal with one pen stroke (interpretation of the Due Process clause). Then when Holder steps down, we get Lynch, who almost immediately has to deal with DEA agents going to drug-cartel sponsored orgies at tax-payers' expense on her watch. Bernie very vocally supports Obama. _Do you really think you can trust him even on the weed issue?_


----------



## Queece (Jan 19, 2016)

And not to just lampoon Bernie, I know a lot of what I said comes off as the same mudslinging he-said-she-said kind of stuff. I know he isn't Obama and has to posture to secure his place in the democratic party to get nominated, but that's the kind of thing that's got us into this mess. Trump has been disowned by his party and hasn't capitulated at all, making him the most probable candidate for president (to take the whole thing). When you start saying things just to assuage the establishment's sense of propriety to win votes, they hold your feet to the flames later. Their sense of propriety is perpetual war and the short arms and deep pockets of special interest groups, remember. It isn't insignificant to point out where someone's alliances are: you lie down with dogs and you wake up with fleas, they say.

Be really careful about how you look at this race. Trump might be a ringer, Hillary will likely cheat, and Sanders may have just been another ringer to disenfranchise everyone from the democratic party so only the most oblivious blue-haired corn-syrup-swilling morons show up to vote for their favorite color. Wouldn't be the first time (billionaire Ross Perot running independent long enough to intentionally hand his supporters over to Bill Clinton to secure the race in '92.)


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 19, 2016)

Queece said:


> Um, both parties are so heavily affiliated with the 1%, it's disgusting. Bill Clinton supported Pinochet until the bitter end. Bill Clinton repealed Glass-Stegal that acted as a firewall between investment and commercial banking, now we have a one-world Goldman-Sachs government and every position is a debt position. Also NAFTA, just like the TPP, took jobs overseas and was sponsored by robber barons. Democrats are not for working people, nor will they make weed legal. Obama cries on TV over gun deaths and then sells guns to bronze-age peasants and terrorists to then make the case for drone strikes (first one in Pakistan his *3rd day in office*). Here's a leaked memo of Clinton directly stating that she went ahead with the Libyan war to stop the Lion of Tripoli from forming a gold-backed currency. https://www.foia.state.gov/searchapp/DOCUMENTS/HRCEmail_DecWebClearedMeta/31-C1/DOC_0C05779612/C05779612.pdf
> 
> She's a neo-con to the biggidy-bone y'all (and Bill is likely an actual pedo, look up his connection to that piece of shit CEO of Bear-Stearns Jeffery Epstein). Vote for Trump if she's nominated, or vote for a real candidate like Gary Johnson. You think Trump hates Muslims (he doesn't from what I've seen), Hillary has orchestrated armed thugs to depose the legitimate government of one of the most progressive countries in the middle-east, killing hundreds of thousands of Libyans for the sake of American billionaires and created the refugee crisis. Bernie's no angel either, being pro-Israel is being anti-Palestine as he's demonstrated clearly. Don't forget the hundreds of millions that died under communism, they were real people with feelings that starved to death in China, east Asia, and the Soviet Bloc. The only hope for the US is isolationism and moving away from fiat-based vulnerabilities in the global market. Trump seems to know what he's talking about with the only mention of tariffs on imports I've heard from an establishment candidate and stopping the disaster of Obamacare and welfare expansion that only further devalues the dollar by increasing the debt load (worse for poor people in the aggregate).
> 
> ...


I got through the first paragraph, then took a look at his "evidence". Sorry, nothing there.

One thing that conservative propagandists neglect is the truth. Half truths are their bread and butter. Benghazi, red baiting, smoke and mirrors regarding Trump's Muslim bigotry-thing, reading between the lines I'm pretty sure that holocaust denial is next. What a waste of electrons this post is.

Libertarian Ron Paul the fount of reason? More like a Trojan Horse for the oligarchy that is eating away at this country. Yuck.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 19, 2016)

http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/19/politics/new-hampshire-cnn-wmur-poll-democrats/index.html

New Hampshire loves to feel the Bern


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 19, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Everyone likes their own horse. Then people start looking thru tinted spectacles to make their view of their own horse even better.
> 
> I clearly see people trying to pound the square Hillary into the round hole. The debate last night clearly shows Hillary as the lesser candidate. Sorry



Yes, you CAN like your own horse...but if you vote for Vermin Supreme you GET a free pony!!

Will Bernie steal enough money to match that?? I don't think so.

Vermin Supreme in 2016!


----------



## londonfog (Jan 19, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> Nah, women usually hang onto them for the $$$.


Hell her child bailed. She realize it would be better with dad


----------



## Queece (Jan 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I got through the first paragraph, then took a look at his "evidence". Sorry, nothing there.
> 
> One thing that conservative propagandists neglect is the truth. Half truths are their bread and butter. Benghazi, red baiting, smoke and mirrors regarding Trump's Muslim bigotry-thing, reading between the lines I'm pretty sure that holocaust denial is next. What a waste of electrons this post is.
> 
> Libertarian Ron Paul the fount of reason? More like a Trojan Horse for the oligarchy that is eating away at this country. Yuck.


What are you talking about dude? Benghazi was a disaster and Hillary has been clearly implicated in multiple felonies if you actually read any of the material currently being declassified. Trump isn't a Muslim bigot, *Obama put a temporary hold on all Iraqi visas being issued after a confirmed terror-suspect made it through the process*. No one batted an eye. And if you are not aware of a growing "muslim" problem the world is having, you must be living under a rock. There is a very real threat to national security in the form of Saudi Arabian sponsored Salafist/Wahabi terrorists, this is fact. They also operate a monarchist regime that *crucifies* homosexuals and apostates, with over 180 judicial beheadings last year. There is a very real problem with a certain flavor of Islam, and if you don't agree with that statement, you are tacitly supporting women being forced into lives of servitude and a real culture of rape and abuse unlike anything in the global west. Trump just called the most likely successor to the standing King (has dementia and is dying currently) of the House of Saud, a "dopey prince" on twitter (the Crown Prince is currently the standing defense minister). Say what you want, but Saudi Arabia is the one country in the middle-east that actually needs forced regime change, even war, to depose their clearly genocidal monarchs that sponsor terrorism worldwide to then hide behind oil cartel politics.

Trump said "temporary hold on visas to Muslim majority countries". They seem to all be having high incidence of terrorism domestically, why would it make sense to bring in people wholesale from countries with domestic terror issues? Compassionate? Yes. Sane? No.

Regarding Ron Paul : Audit the Fed. All I'm going to say about that. He tried harder than you or I.
Democrats aren't working for you, their ties just happen to be the same color as your shirt.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 19, 2016)

Queece said:


> What are you talking about dude? Benghazi was a disaster and Hillary has been clearly implicated in multiple felonies if you actually read any of the material currently being declassified. Trump isn't a Muslim bigot, *Obama put a temporary hold on all Iraqi visas being issued after a confirmed terror-suspect made it through the process*. No one batted an eye. And if you are not aware of a growing "muslim" problem the world is having, you must be living under a rock. There is a very real threat to national security in the form of Saudi Arabian sponsored Salafist/Wahabi terrorists, this is fact. They also operate a monarchist regime that *crucifies* homosexuals and apostates, with over 180 judicial beheadings last year. There is a very real problem with a certain flavor of Islam, and if you don't agree with that statement, you are tacitly supporting women being forced into lives of servitude and a real culture of rape and abuse unlike anything in the global west. Trump just called the most likely successor to the standing King (has dementia and is dying currently) of the House of Saud, a "dopey prince" on twitter (the Crown Prince is currently the standing defense minister). Say what you want, but Saudi Arabia is the one country in the middle-east that actually needs forced regime change, even war, to depose their clearly genocidal monarchs that sponsor terrorism worldwide to then hide behind oil cartel politics.
> 
> Trump said "temporary hold on visas to Muslim majority countries". They seem to all be having high incidence of terrorism domestically, why would it make sense to bring in people wholesale from countries with domestic terror issues? Compassionate? Yes. Sane? No.
> 
> ...


Wow, delusional
Listed according you your delusions
1)_Benghazi was a disaster and Hillary has been clearly implicated in multiple felonies if you actually read any of the material currently being declassified. _No, she hasn't been charged or implicated in any felonies. Congress -- the partisan Republican one we have today embarrassed itself last year in a squalid session that ended up wasting everybody's time. That's all you have. Go away.

2)_Trump isn't a Muslim bigot, _He most certainly is. Read what he said in the last debate. He said he was surprised at all the fit young men and no women present represented in the refugees coming from Syria. First off that's untrue. Second, the implication is clear -- in this lie, he's basically saying they are mole terrorists. This is not the first time he's said this either. Read between the lines, dude. This guy is a complete asshole bigot. 

Furthermore, why would a terrorist go through the hardship of coming here as a refugee when he could simple enter on a tourist visa?

3) That Muslim terrorist crap you said is just that and bigoted to boot. ISIS has 10,000 fighters. If the US had to, they'd be nothing but grease spots. For political reasons, the US is holding back. There is no good reason to invade that part of the world. Get out of here. The crimes that are committed there are done by ISIS. Its on them, not the US and we can only make things worse by putting US boots on the ground. ISIS is contained, funds are starting to dry up and they will suffocate. Give it time. This represents good leadership coming from Obama.

4) Ron Paul is a fringe libertarian with nothing to offer. The only reason he's still around is because the wealthy oligarchs that control a massive part of the wealth of this country like the idea of completely unregulated markets. Hooboy that would be putting the rich pigs onto their feed. The end point of free or shall we say, unregulated, markets is monopoly and that's just fine with the Richie Riches of this country. Not for me. No way, no how.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 20, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hell her child bailed. She realize it would be better with dad


Children, plural.

Don't you especially hate when the divorce is settled and then the woman wants to take you back to court for more, even when you're trying to declare bankruptcy?

When they get a lawyer to argue that her credit card bills don't apply in a bankruptcy settlement? 

I hate women like that.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 20, 2016)

Rrog said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/19/politics/new-hampshire-cnn-wmur-poll-democrats/index.html
> 
> New Hampshire loves to feel the Bern






Bernie has the 40 and under vote locked up, that's huge and can't even be measured til voting day..Obama had it too... I like our chances


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 20, 2016)

One outlier poll with a tiny sample size...

Lol...


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are telling me to look up information for you? Just once, post something with useful information.
> 
> Bernie has the nerve to say what needs saying. This strange amalgam of private pay and insurance company-control of the US healthcare system is not working. Its time to move on to a modern healthcare system just like other 1st world countries. Also, the endless stream of nonsense about cutting spending to reduce the national debt is unhinged. Taxes need to go up and the people that will carry that freight are the wealthy. As Barney said in his post, "show me a difference". Well I just gave him two.


CORPORATIONS need to start actually paying taxes. They benefit from so many loopholes they really don't pay much of anything, let alone their fair share.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> CORPORATIONS need to start actually paying taxes. They benefit from so many loopholes they really don't pay much of anything, let alone their fair share.


Give Europe moar jobs please.

There's over a million Syrians here in Europe now (because of the rebels you idiots armed) so elect Bernie and send the jobs our way 

Infact,

Bernie Sanders 2016!!!


----------



## Queece (Jan 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Wow, delusional
> Listed according you your delusions
> 1)_Benghazi was a disaster and Hillary has been clearly implicated in multiple felonies if you actually read any of the material currently being declassified. _No, she hasn't been charged or implicated in any felonies. Congress -- the partisan Republican one we have today embarrassed itself last year in a squalid session that ended up wasting everybody's time. That's all you have. Go away.
> 
> ...


Okay, is that why Hillary is on suicide watch right now?:

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2016/01/15/donald-trump-takes-big-step-to-make-sure-iowans-know-the-truth-about-what-happened-in-benghazi-3/

Regarding the FBI's take:
"The former federal law enforcement official said the finding in the January IG letter represents a potential violation of USC 18 Section 793, “gross negligence” in the handling of secure information under the Espionage Act."

Really. Why were we in Libya in the first place, let alone Benghazi? Oh wait, the memo that I posted (hosted by .gov) that detailed the reasons why Hillary, as Secretary of State, colluded with the French government to depose Gadaffi to stop him from proliferating a gold-backed Dinar. It's all right there, don't take my word for it. Pure colonialism at work.

Donald Trump gave the correct figures, most of the refugees are young men, but they are not Syrian men in the case of Germany and France, who have been attacked by terrorists. "Mole terrorists". They immigrated as refugees, but then oops, they were terrorists. Also well reported by both sides of the isle.

I don't condone violence in any way, whatsoever in any circumstance, nor do I support war. I was merely making the case that if there ever were a "just war", which some regard WWII due to the atrocities being committed by the Germans, a war to liberate Saudi Arabia from the extremely repressive regime that currently holds public hangings for crimes including "Grand-theft Auto" and "Sorcery" (real, look it up), could be made.

The problem with ISIS is that their obviously being sponsored by someone, and we keep ongoing material aid programs to "moderate rebels" and ISIS keep getting new guns and toys. Doesn't take a genius. And we let banks like HSBC launder money for them, even though they keep getting caught. It's in plain sight, you need ISIS to close that contract for new useless $800million jets. Obama is a military industrial complex wind-up toy that they painted black to throw liberals off his scent, and will continue to kill civilians in Yemen and Pakistan with predator drones until he leaves office. He sponsors terrorism and is himself, a terrorist. Full stop.

Come on man? Old Uncle Ron? Seems like a nice enough guy, I think his heart is in the right place at least.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 20, 2016)

Sanders burying this bitch in The Granite state..its a landslide.

27% lead ...feel the Bern!


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 20, 2016)

Queece said:


> Okay, is that why Hillary is on suicide watch right now?:
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2016/01/15/donald-trump-takes-big-step-to-make-sure-iowans-know-the-truth-about-what-happened-in-benghazi-3/
> 
> ...


Queef..25? and cites the blaze?

Welcome sock puppet per @UncleBuck..prepare your anus!

On a side note..including delusions ..we require citation.

Thank you.

Thread Management


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 20, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Sanders burying this bitch in The Granite state..its a landslide.
> 
> 27% lead ...feel the Bern!


As predicted.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 20, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hell her child bailed. She realize it would be better with dad


Reported.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 20, 2016)

Re: trump/Muslims 9/2015..Muslims the new Jew?

Ya Vol Herr Trump..heil! heil!

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwjIlP-MtbjKAhVMXR4KHcrmA0gQFggKMAA&url=http://thinkprogress.org/politics/2015/09/17/3702969/man-asks-trump-when-can-we-get-rid-of-all-the-muslims-in-america-his-answer-was-horrifying/&usg=AFQjCNGfKDXZz7SvrpU6wEBCyVGERWjooA&sig2=OOS8HeszwenWdO65116bYQ


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 20, 2016)

You watch Bill Maher @schuylaar ? He's got a petition to get Obama on the show..


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 20, 2016)

CNN)Bernie Sanders' lead over Hillary Clinton in New Hampshire is on the rise, with the Vermont senator leading the former secretary of state by 27 points, 60% to 33%, a new CNN/WMUR poll has found.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 20, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You watch Bill Maher @schuylaar ? He's got a petition to get Obama on the show..


Yup and. After I watched a show I went right to the website and sign my name


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 20, 2016)

You think Obama will show up?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 20, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You think Obama will show up?


It looks kind of strange why he hasn't so far and considering everywhere else he has.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 20, 2016)

Plus I seem to recall Maher giving his reelection campaign $1 million.

The least he could do is one interview.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> It looks kind of strange why he hasn't so far and considering everywhere else he has.





Yeah..agreed, it seems personal..would think 1million would gave gotten him on a couple times by now. I think Obama don't like him.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 20, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Yeah..agreed, it seems personal..would think 1million would gave gotten him on a couple times by now. I think Obama don't like him.


That's too bad for Obama..keep your friends close and your something something..


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Wow, delusional
> Listed according you your delusions
> 1)_Benghazi was a disaster and Hillary has been clearly implicated in multiple felonies if you actually read any of the material currently being declassified. _No, she hasn't been charged or implicated in any felonies. Congress -- the partisan Republican one we have today embarrassed itself last year in a squalid session that ended up wasting everybody's time. That's all you have. Go away.
> 
> ...



The assumptions that you make in 4) are spurious. (I chose not to address 1-3 )

One major aspect of a free market is competition proliferates or at least is allowed to. A truly free market would mean the removal of government enhanced barriers to entry in a given market. 

In a regulated market like the one in the USA, people are PREVENTED from engaging in commerce, which REDUCES competition....which is a component of a forcible monopoly. 

In all seriousness, you have no understanding of what a free market is or means. I challenge you to back up what you've stated and explain how a free market causes a monopoly.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> That's too bad for Obama..keep your friends close and your something something..


..and keep your Chumps under lock and key, lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm shocked at the shit the Chump gets away with saying. Amy NORMAL, SANE candidate for office wouldn't be going around alienating while voting blocs in a single breath. 

Clearly, he's not running for president. He's just running to be THE CHUMP. Stay at his chintzy overpriced hotels!


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm shocked at the shit the Chump gets away with saying. Amy NORMAL, SANE candidate for office wouldn't be going around alienating while voting blocs in a single breath.
> 
> Clearly, he's not running for president. He's just running to be THE CHUMP. Stay at his chintzy overpriced hotels!


Are you aware that he sued bill maher for $5M for calling his father a chimp?

Trump is representative of every racist old white man in this country and although there are many..there are not enough.

Of course he'll be more than happy to tell you how he ripped off the Chinese in a RE deal then wouldn't let them use their own property..yeah! that's it..great foreign policy..typical old white fucker.


----------



## Queece (Jan 20, 2016)

How is it racist to say that our boarder is a problem? The heroine problem is killing Americans every day and it's being made in clandestine labs in Mexico and the Middle-east. We know this. Half the problem is over-prescribing pharmas and we can all wag our finger at those dinosaur companies, the other half is our porous border allowing dangerous dirty shit with fenanyl in it into the country. Don't you dare tell me otherwise, 1/10 kids from my graduating class are fucking dead right now, cold in the ground because of dirty Mexican H. 

If you are in any way shocked by what Trump says, I will tell you that you are not making that value judgement for yourself. The media is trying to character assassinate the dude given any opportunity, meanwhile Hillary and Bill are known to be international criminals and completely ineligible to run and you hear nothing _that _condemning. Two-tier justice at its finest. You are just buying the spin. 

*"Well, we tortured some FOLKS"* -the guy Bernie endorses

Hey, John Stewart is a paid-shill by Viacom Executives to provide an impotent controlled opposition to the status-quo. All those John Oliver types are clearly on Murdoch's payola, don't trust what they say. They are not genuine or liberal. John Steward continuously supported Obama despite his role in atrocities committed by his army of toy planes, and cheerleaded for Obama-care despite that "public option" vanishing near the roll-out. You know the one that would have made it kind of sane, this whole strong-arm robbery thing, because the marginal players would set the price and there would be real discovery in the insurance market. Yeap, humanitarian Obama figured he'd let those same beasts that forced parents into bankruptcy to pay for their kid's chemo put a gun to your head every April. Bernie supports this. 

*Trump isn't a racist, you heard that on the news and the news tells only lies.
*
He's been saying the same thing his whole campaign, and people obviously agree, looking at his numbers. You want another liar? Hillary or Bernie. The truth for a change: Trump. It isn't always the easiest thing to hear, but yes, Islam is a problem. Sorry, you can't have your imperialist bronze-aged ideology that treats women like second-class citizens stampeding across Europe. Remember the Ottoman Empire? Muslims are for damn sure no secret doves. Decades of bloody conflict to eject them from Spain and the rest of Europe because they were savage. 

Sounds bad? What just happened in Cologne? Xenophobia hurts, I know, but so does having your daughter gang-raped by some illiterate peasants that have been told their whole life that they are allowed to do that because she is kaffir. Something needs to be done to prevent physical acts of violence against women, and nothing is being done because everyone's afraid to be labeled a "racist hate-monger" by the co-opted left.

Teflon Don hasn't given them an inch. He's so popular right now because he's saying what is resonating with sane Americans that are aware of how dishonest the world has become. The establishment "left" will keep lying and bombing and smiling and making memes from the oval office to pollute your report with them. It's psychodrama, they keep bombing but they'll only show "puppy kisses for Obama" on the news as the ticker reads the body count.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 20, 2016)

Queece said:


> How is it racist to say that our boarder is a problem? The heroine problem is killing Americans every day and it's being made in clandestine labs in Mexico and the Middle-east. We know this. Half the problem is over-prescribing pharmas and we can all wag our finger at those dinosaur companies, the other half is our porous border allowing dangerous dirty shit with fenanyl in it into the country. Don't you dare tell me otherwise, 1/10 kids from my graduating class are fucking dead right now, cold in the ground because of dirty Mexican H.
> 
> If you are in any way shocked by what Trump says, I will tell you that you are not making that value judgement for yourself. The media is trying to character assassinate the dude given any opportunity, meanwhile Hillary and Bill are known to be international criminals and completely ineligible to run and you hear nothing _that _condemning. Two-tier justice at its finest. You are just buying the spin.
> 
> ...




This space reserved for response to Mr. Queef once my B-grade horror movie ends..


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 20, 2016)

Queece said:


> Okay, is that why Hillary is on suicide watch right now?:
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2016/01/15/donald-trump-takes-big-step-to-make-sure-iowans-know-the-truth-about-what-happened-in-benghazi-3/
> 
> ...


Regarding Ron Paul, since he's your uncle, I'll leave your family out of this.

Regarding Syrian refugee demographics: The demographics of Syrian refugees applying to relocate to the US is about 67% women and children under 11 years (http://www.factcheck.org/2015/11/facts-about-the-syrian-refugees/). About 25% are men 18 and older.

When Trump said most of the refugees are young men he is basically saying that Syrian refugees are mole-terrorists and he's lying. This is obvious fear mongering on Trump's part. It plays well with bigots and racists. 

You said: "ISIS ... obviously being sponsored by someone". Here is a source I consider credible: http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2015/11/20/draining-isis-coffers/sophisticated-finances-that-could-trip-up-isis

As with most propaganda, your statement is half-right. ISIS was being sponsored by a lot of someones. That's drying up as stated in the NY Times article

Obama is doing exactly the right thing by not boosting US troops in that area. Also by not trying to enforce some sort of US dominated no fly zone. The only solution to the ISIS threat is a local one. Containment and attrition of ISIS by the coalition help make a local solution possible.

As for the "righteous war" stuff. Recommend you smoke a blunt and watch a war movie. Its less harmful than what Bush Jr did in Iraq when he launched his righteous war. Turned out to be more complicated than that. Same goes with, I laugh when I say this, a war on Saudi Arabia to liberate its people as you suggest.

Getting back to the original post, Sanders is not a war hawk but not a pacifist either. When he takes office, I think that the Obama administration will be handing off a global situation in better shape than he received and putting it into the right hands for the future.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Regarding Ron Paul, since he's your uncle, I'll leave your family out of this.
> 
> Regarding Syrian refugee demographics: The demographics of Syrian refugees applying to relocate to the US is about 67% women and children under 11 years (http://www.factcheck.org/2015/11/facts-about-the-syrian-refugees/). About 25% are men 18 and older.
> 
> ...



It sounds like you think the USA should be in charge of the "global situation".


----------



## Queece (Jan 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Regarding Ron Paul, since he's your uncle, I'll leave your family out of this.
> 
> Regarding Syrian refugee demographics: The demographics of Syrian refugees applying to relocate to the US is about 67% women and children under 11 years (http://www.factcheck.org/2015/11/facts-about-the-syrian-refugees/). About 25% are men 18 and older.
> 
> ...


Dude, you are out of your damn mind. Quote some article from a well-known mouthpiece for neo-liberalism like the New York Times.

http://testtube.com/testtubenews/is-turkey-buying-isis-oil/

More perspective. If ISIS funds are drying up, Turkey would have to stop buying their oil. Which we know (Russian intelligence and satellite photos that I will provide per request) they are still doing right this very minute, and that's ISIS being sponsored by a NATO ally without getting into support for "moderate rebels". 

Trump said that about the make-up of EUROPEAN migrants, the ones causing all the problems over there right now. I know the US created the crisis, but that doesn't give anyone the right to rape innocent women and shoot up music venues and measures must be taken against such a thing to prevent further wrongdoing.

Obama is doing exactly the wrong thing by air-striking the Assad government after lying about chemical weapons and ridiculous claims about the shape of the bombs his military uses. Also well reported. He's arming militants that are in fact mercenaries. Putin elaborated recently to the affect of : "they are mercenaries, they are moderate rebels until they reach an ISIS controlled oil field where they are paid better." This is the international consensus. The fact that Obama is even in Syria after making such erroneous claims about the Assad Government using chemical weapons (yellow cake and ties to Al Qaeda, remember?) baffles me. Obama is every bit as bad as both Bushes and Clinton and foreign policy and worse on domestic issues. Bank bailout, huh? Twice? No management bonuses for five years? Bonuses anyway, Holder's "Too-big-to-fail-too-big-to-jail"? Are there paid shills on RIU?

Heres some more fringe sources:
http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/02/europe/syria-turkey-russia-warplane-tensions/index.html
http://testtube.com/testtubenews/is-turkey-buying-isis-oil/
http://nsnbc.me/2014/09/06/fool-twice-eus-turkeys-lies-buying-oil-isis/

Here's the latest episode of the Keiser Report that mentions the new declassified Hillary memo:
https://www.rt.com/shows/keiser-report/329404-episode-max-keiser-864/

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2015/06/16/gowdy-blumenthal-not-author-benghazi-memos-to-clinton0.html


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm shocked at the shit the Chump gets away with saying. Amy NORMAL, SANE candidate for office wouldn't be going around alienating while voting blocs in a single breath.
> 
> Clearly, he's not running for president. He's just running to be THE CHUMP. Stay at his chintzy overpriced hotels!


I'll credit him for being a genius at attracting free publicity. Republicans have announced their willingness to blow up our government to get what they want. Trump is taking it one step further, he's willing to blow up the Republican party to get what he wants.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 20, 2016)

Queece said:


> Dude, you are out of your damn mind. Quote some article from a well-known mouthpiece for neo-liberalism like the New York Times.
> 
> http://testtube.com/testtubenews/is-turkey-buying-isis-oil/
> 
> ...


Too funny. Your post was too long and I'm not going to read all of it. I think calling the NY Times "a well-known mouthpiece for neo-liberalism" is absolutely ridiculous and comical. That, along with your suggestion we make war on Saudi Arabia to "liberate its people" is all I need to know about you.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Too funny. Your post was too long and I'm not going to read all of it. I think calling the NY Times "a well-known mouthpiece for neo-liberalism" is absolutely ridiculous and comical. That, along with your suggestion we make war on Saudi Arabia to "liberate its people" is all I need to know about you.


You're right, a "cesspool of liberal douchebags" is a much more accurate description of the ny times. Wanna know what their readers should be called?


----------



## londonfog (Jan 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Are you aware that he sued bill maher for $5M for calling his father a chimp?
> 
> Trump is representative of every racist old white man in this country and although there are many..there are not enough.
> 
> Of course he'll be more than happy to tell you how he ripped off the Chinese in a RE deal then wouldn't let them use their own property..yeah! that's it..great foreign policy..typical old white fucker.


yeah but if Bernie does not win the DEM nod you are willing to allow him to be your POTUS. How dumb is that.


----------



## WeeblesWobbles (Jan 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm comfortable with the direction the conversation is going; people need to be dragged into the nuts and bolts to understand just how badly they're bring screwed by Big Medicine.


Totally agree. We're paying enough--right now--for everyone in the US to get gold-plated care. The money needs to be rationally applied.

That said, the US consumer deserves a full share of blame. We over consume. We demand spurious treatments. We want flat screens and private rooms in our hospitals.

I'm a US citizen and I've lived in the UK and Singapore. If I was seriously ill I'd want to be in Singapore. Their system is variously ranked #1 or #2 in the world. Check out the piece on Singapore Health Care on Wikipedia, it's a good summary. Nothing is free, even for the poorest and most subsidized individual, but no one is bankrupted by health care costs unless they're complete idiots. Poor folks are heavily subsidized, rich folk get essentially no subsidy and purchase private insurance. Health savings accounts are mandated and most people have hefty accounts built up. It's fair, people don't over consume because there is still a charge, and everyone is covered.

A blend of government sponsorship and private care is pretty much the common theme with great programs. I'm looking at you France, Gemany, Japan. The Rs and Ds will each hate different parts of such a plan and love others. That's the hallmark of a good compromise.

Something has to be done because what we have now is nucking futs.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 20, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Why do you keep confusing me with someone who gives a fuck.
> Report yourself for being an awful mother. Get your damn life together


Reported.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Reported.


Get a life. and you wonder why your child looks at you the why she does


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 20, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> You're right, a "cesspool of liberal douchebags" is a much more accurate description of the ny times. Wanna know what their readers should be called?


Liberals and Conservatives can find something to disagree with every day in the NY Times and most mainstream media. Both groups are full of zealots that would suppress free speech if they could. In light of who owns those outlets (1%'ers), I find it extremely funny when conservatives scream bloody murder about the "liberal media". 

Here's to laughing at you and looney tunes:


----------



## WeeblesWobbles (Jan 20, 2016)

We need rational discourse and the end of hyperbole. Example: the Rs screamed "Death Panels!" during the health care debate and the Ds mocked them for it. I think the Rs had it right, actually.

I had a business in London, Borough of Southwark, south of the Thames, stone's throw from the southern end of London Bridge. R&D. My medical director was also a biggie in Guy's Hospital Medical School, one of the top schools in the UK. 

Southwark, like nearly all districts in the UK, managed their National Health Service budget and resources locally. My medical director, let's call him Dr Tom, was on one of the big committees--the Resource Allocation and Prioritization Board or somesuch. Dr Tom insisted that it be called the Death Committee in order to keep things real.

I remember in particular that Southwark had 17 kidney dialysis machines at the time, and they could process X number of patients, can't remember the exact number. They always had X+3 or X+4 folk who needed dialysis in the borough. More than they could handle. The Death Committee decided who got care and who didn't.

Smoke cigarettes? You get the chop. You're retired and the other X had jobs and families to support? Chop. Drug user, felony arrest, they didn't like the cut of your jib? Chop, chop, chop. Extensive co-mobidities? Get your affairs in order.

Similar decisions were made for transplants, chemo budgets, yadda yadda.

Unless you have an infinite budget, medical resources will have to be allocated in a single-payer system. It's a huge source of conflict in the UK when the NHS says a treatment is denied for your 4 yo daughter because the treatment is experimental (read too expensive) and it's the gold standard therapy in the US.

I'm actually good with a single payer system, although I greatly prefer Singapore's scheme. But I know what I'm getting into and I'll always have the dough to buy a supplementary insurance program. No chop for me or mine.

But those of you who hate and distrust government and big businesses, remember that the government will be running a single payer system and the NHS in the UK rivals WalMart in size. There WILL be triage and resource allocations, and while it's generally more fair overall that's cold comfort when it's your kid getting the chop.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 20, 2016)

WeeblesWobbles said:


> We need rational discourse and the end of hyperbole. Example: the Rs screamed "Death Panels!" during the health care debate and the Ds mocked them for it. I think the Rs had it right, actually.
> 
> I had a business in London, Borough of Southwark, south of the Thames, stone's throw from the southern end of London Bridge. R&D. My medical director was also a biggie in Guy's Hospital Medical School, one of the top schools in the UK.
> 
> ...


When 29M people in the US do not have healthcare..what does a 'chop' matter?


----------



## londonfog (Jan 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> When 29M people in the US do not have healthcare..what does a 'chop' matter?


explain to us again why you can't keep a job or receive healthcare


----------



## WeeblesWobbles (Jan 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> When 29M people in the US do not have healthcare..what does a 'chop' matter?


Let me explain it to you. Most of the people who don't have healthcare are marginalized. They're unemployed, illegal aliens, and/or the poor. Powerless, except for their single vote, if they even cast it. They don't give campaign contributions. Even Bernie needs money.

We've already had one go at a plan-to-end-all-plans to get those people health insurance and it's been (depending who you talk to) a complete or partial failure. The exchanges are collapsing, the young are pissed that they can't tailor their plans and incensed over the fees/penalties, and a fraction of the expected number signed up. The background level of skepticism has gone up.

It makes a big difference if 300M people are pissed off for the benefit of 29M. You need those 300M to demonstrate charity and compassion towards an underclass with their votes. Piss them off--or even worse, scare them--and those 29M can pound sand. That's how the world works.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 20, 2016)

Queece said:


> Dude, you are out of your damn mind. Quote some article from a well-known mouthpiece for neo-liberalism like the New York Times.
> 
> http://testtube.com/testtubenews/is-turkey-buying-isis-oil/
> 
> ...


You're out of your mind and on my ignore list.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'll credit him for being a genius at attracting free publicity. Republicans have announced their willingness to blow up our government to get what they want. Trump is taking it one step further, he's willing to blow up the Republican party to get what he wants.


At least I agree with his aim in this case.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 20, 2016)

WeeblesWobbles said:


> Totally agree. We're paying enough--right now--for everyone in the US to get gold-plated care. The money needs to be rationally applied.
> 
> That said, the US consumer deserves a full share of blame. We over consume. We demand spurious treatments. We want flat screens and private rooms in our hospitals.
> 
> ...


Singapore's system works because the godfather of the country had a thing about rooting out corruption wherever he found it. THAT is the lesson of the 'magical' success of Singapore, health care as much as the rest of it. It's the lesson neither American political party wants getting taught here.


----------



## WeeblesWobbles (Jan 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Singapore's system works because the godfather of the country had a thing about rooting out corruption wherever he found it. THAT is the lesson of the 'magical' success of Singapore, health care as much as the rest of it. It's the lesson neither American political party wants getting taught here.


You're absolutely right.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 21, 2016)

WeeblesWobbles said:


> Let me explain it to you. Most of the people who don't have healthcare are marginalized. They're unemployed, illegal aliens, and/or the poor. Powerless, except for their single vote, if they even cast it. They don't give campaign contributions. Even Bernie needs money.
> 
> We've already had one go at a plan-to-end-all-plans to get those people health insurance and it's been (depending who you talk to) a complete or partial failure. The exchanges are collapsing, the young are pissed that they can't tailor their plans and incensed over the fees/penalties, and a fraction of the expected number signed up. The background level of skepticism has gone up.
> 
> It makes a big difference if 300M people are pissed off for the benefit of 29M. You need those 300M to demonstrate charity and compassion towards an underclass with their votes. Piss them off--or even worse, scare them--and those 29M can pound sand. That's how the world works.


Thank you for 'explaining it to me'..now let ME explain something to you.

We've been striving for health for all for hmmmm about the last 100 years give or take..unsuccessfully.

29M Marginalized people? How about those who fall through employer cracks of no benefits these days? The employer who only hires part time? Subcontractors 1099 who are miscategorized purposely to avoid paying benefits(@londonfog) and we're talking Fortune 500s right down to mom & pops..there used to be a time in this country when benefits were heralded as mark of good company in order to attract the best..this has changed..over the last 40 years weathly have figured out a way to maximize profits through savings on benefits (and payroll taxes) shifting tax burden to middle and poor classes etc in every way possible and when not enough urging employees to take that 2nd or 3rd job their human resource providing phone number to state Food Stamp program.

Our country requires everyone to pay a proportionate amount to wealth..not wealth take wealth and figure how to obtain more wealth on the backs of everyone else through lobby and back room deals and pork filled bills. You may not become your own little monarchy through your wealth. This country no matter how much or how little..one person = one vote PERIOD! Then of course there is the wealth they've built off our backs ..they DIDNT build it..WE all did!

Bernies campaign is grassroots and the Americans (the poor do donate) who support him do so by single dollars (average donation $25) and his campaign rivals that of those who are funded by super pacs..geeze how could this be? Perhaps it's the 300M who are pissed off left AND right which is why for the first time ever BOTH front runners are ANTIestablishment?

Obamas ACA is right church; wrong pew..he did not foresee exchange startup insurance companies to fold as they did (50% first year and lack of States participation in expanding their Medicaid) instead of stabilizing premiums lack of competition drove up premiums as the only survivors were those same abusers of the past. Kids could give a flying fuck about health as they are on their parents until age 26 by law..the only ones upset about not being able to carve out services are the old white fucks too young for retirement but too sick to not have health..the obese, smokers..they have all sorts of health issues. Personally I think there should be a surcharge to make up for their extra services if you are not height/weight appropriate..nobody forced those Big Macs down their throats or those cigarettes to their mouth that was their choice..perhaps we should initiate a 'consumption tax' through these big corps payable to our healthcare system?

THATS how the US works!


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 21, 2016)

WeeblesWobbles said:


> I apologize for being condescending. I was wrong. Bad day, hotel mini-bar...but that's no excuse.
> 
> You list a litany of injustices in the health care system. I get it. But many of them were created by the "you have to pass it to see what's in it" plan. Employers have been financially incentivized to cut hours and hire 2 x part-timers by the Act. Large corporations that had good bennies were expected to push people into the exchanges by dropping bennies--you realize that was part of the plan, right?--and smaller businesses are getting hammered and can't afford them. Look at the Russell 2000, the small cap stock index. It's down 40% in the last 12 months. Small businesses are hanging on by their fingernails.
> 
> ...


I'm from the health and benefit sector and the part timer thingy was long long before ACA..so you can't blame it on that.

Business owners hanging on by their fingernails have no one to blame but a) big business who pay negative effective tax rates wishing to shift burden to others including mr Scorp which I've said here a million times and until I'm blue in the face b) themselves for thinking (and being convinced by right wing propaganda) they are mr ccorp and voting as though they are.

And yes..we did build it TOGETHER.


----------



## spandy (Jan 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Reported.



Oh we know. 5 minutes later in comes a lame language warning to my account. She obviously got that PM you posted about 10 minutes ago.


Random flags thrown on the field wont change the scoreboard.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 21, 2016)

spandy said:


> Oh we know. 5 minutes later in comes a lame language warning to my account. She obviously got that PM you posted about 10 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> Random flags thrown on the field wont change the scoreboard.


And changing the goal posts doesn't change the game.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 21, 2016)

WeeblesWobbles said:


> Yes, I can blame it in large degree on the ACA. And yes, businesses always managed overtime and dibursement of bennies based upon full/part time status but the disincentive for full-time jobs really took off after the ACA went into effect.
> 
> If you're in HR you know that the ACA added three disincentives for hiring full time:
> a back-door implicit tax on full-time work for those who don't meet the thresholds for the ACA’s health insurance subsidies, an implicit tax that links the amount of available subsidies to workers’ incomes, and an explicit tax on full-time work. These are well-documented. Businesses are incentivized to keep hours under 29 and pay beneath the thresholds. They only go full time when the position requires talent/training that's in short supply.
> ...


I meant to post this.


----------



## spandy (Jan 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> explain to us again why you can't keep a job or receive healthcare


I would also like to know this.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 21, 2016)

WeeblesWobbles said:


> And before you jump in with
> 
> 
> Same bullshit. No, "we" aren't paying to fix the roads and keep marauding bands at bay because 49% of "us" don't pay taxes. The goal is to get more people making money and paying taxes. Growing the pie, not taking away the piece I've earned. And not emplacing disincentives for hiring people or disincentives for working.
> ...


Let me ask you...

If Weebles wobble, why don't they fall down?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 21, 2016)

WeeblesWobbles said:


> And before you jump in with
> 
> 
> Same bullshit. No, "we" aren't paying to fix the roads and keep marauding bands at bay because 49% of "us" don't pay taxes. The goal is to get more people making money and paying taxes. Growing the pie, not taking away the piece I've earned. And not emplacing disincentives for hiring people or disincentives for working.
> ...


That Bush's disaster is still with us after all these years should serve as a warning not to let people like that into the halls of power. 

And Mrs Warren has excellent points, including those about how the factory the business owner built being made possible by the society he lives in. Don't like it? Move your business to Singapore and see what happens when you duck THOSE taxes!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That Bush's disaster is still with us after all these years should serve as a warning not to let people like that into the halls of power.
> 
> And Mrs Warren has excellent points, including those about how the factory the business owner built being made possible by the society he lives in. Don't like it? Move your business to Singapore and see what happens when you duck THOSE taxes!


The government did not create the society we live in and the poor sure as shit didnt do it. Your argument essentially is that because the government taxed the rich in the past and built infrastructure that now it is the responsibility of the rich to pay MORE because of the rich that have paid to create society in the past. It is insanity....


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 21, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The government did not create the society we live in and the poor sure as shit didnt do it. Your argument essentially is that because the government taxed the rich in the past and built infrastructure that now it is the responsibility of the rich to pay MORE because of the rich that have paid to create society in the past. It is insanity....


Uh, government did. You need to reread your US history books. If government had no hand to play in the development of the US, we'd be working 140 hour work weeks with no vacation, health insurance, or work safety.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 21, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Uh, government did. You need to reread your US history books. If government had no hand to play in the development of the US, we'd be working 140 hour work weeks with no vacation, health insurance, or work safety.


And this helped the rich out how? Your reasoning is because the Rich now have to pay benefits and other costs due to safety regulations that somehow it means they have to pay even more???

This is getting more insane as we go!!!


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 21, 2016)

WeeblesWobbles said:


> And before you jump in with
> 
> 
> Same bullshit. No, "we" aren't paying to fix the roads and keep marauding bands at bay because 49% of "us" don't pay taxes. The goal is to get more people making money and paying taxes. Growing the pie, not taking away the piece I've earned. And not emplacing disincentives for hiring people or disincentives for working.
> ...


Again spoken with half-truths/half lies. Yes practically everybody says the Bush administration in hindsight was a fucking disaster. I recall at the time that if anybody criticized the Bush Jr administration, their loyalty to the country was suspect. The GOP dropped Bush like a hot rock when it could no longer use him to get access to public funds. Oh, and seven years is not the distant past, you know.

It wasn't just geopolitical disasters either. You can't run away from how -- for most of a decade -- the Christian religious right cut taxes, increased spending, ballooned debt and launched foreign wars funded completely by debt under a belligerent nationalist policy. I say this not bitch but to point out that there are no changes in rhetoric coming from the current batch of wing nuts. Does the party of the Tea Party have a believable plan for balancing the budget and eliminating debt? Oh, and you want to use the rising tide floats all boats meme. Exactly how well has that Reaganesque model worked over the past 50 years?

Didn't McCain sing Bomb, Bomb, Bomb...Bomb, Bomb Iran a few years before he gained his party's nomination? Didn't Sarah Palin just say that under Trump, this country would unleash its warriors to "kick ass" in the middle east? This was said to cheers at some rally in Hooterville, I might add. Didn't you just suggest that we send our troops to liberate the people of Saudi Arabia? I see no difference between Bush's GOP and the current party of the Christian religious right. The GOP is a party of belligerent nationalism. It was belligerent before Bush left office, after Bush left office (nominated McCain) and is unthinkingly belligerent to this day.

Clinton promises more of the same too. 

Sanders has a track record of supporting national defense and not supporting foreign wars. You can poke at the few times that Sanders voted for bills that contained funding for foreign war but those bills were tied to funding national defense.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Sanders has a track record of supporting national defense and not supporting foreign wars. You can poke at the few times that Sanders voted for bills that contained funding for foreign war but those bills were tied to funding national defense.

So he is willing to compromise his principals... Got it!! Another Washington politician, same ole same ole...


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 21, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Sanders has a track record of supporting national defense and not supporting foreign wars. You can poke at the few times that Sanders voted for bills that contained funding for foreign war but those bills were tied to funding national defense.
> 
> So he is willing to compromise his principals... Got it!! Another Washington politician, same ole same ole...


Its called working with other people to get things done. Refresh my memory for me. How well did it go for the GOP the last time they shut down the govt based upon their uncompromising attitude?


----------



## Madagascar (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm voting Sanders, seems the most competent to hold a world power seat.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 21, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Uh, government did. You need to reread your US history books. If government had no hand to play in the development of the US, we'd be working 140 hour work weeks with no vacation, health insurance, or work safety.


This part of US history is glossed over in our public education or at least it was in mine. When I had to rest up after a surgery, I spent time reading about the history or the US between 1870 and 1910. Tremendous change during that time. Things Barney takes for granted, like a pay day, accurate time keeping records for those on hourly wages, the five-day, forty-hour work week, worker's rights to collective bargaining were all developed and implemented during that time. People died for those rights in clashes with the 1%. These are under attack today.


----------



## Queece (Jan 21, 2016)

Here's the one glaring problem with Bernie and his social spending plans: He has to come after rich people with the long and very inarticulate arm of bureaucracy. Single rich individuals and free market forces have much more dexterity than government. If Bernie were to start winning popular polls closer to November, you'd see capital flight like no one has ever seen. It's like telling the rich guy you are going to steal the Ferrari out of his garage a week in advance. What does he do? Moves the Ferrari. Duh.

There is something known as the "Law of Unintended Consequences". There will be knock-on effects for every piece of legislation that will counteract anything it tries to accomplish by diluting it with structural rubber stamps. Look at the ACA, it made healthcare less affordable. Or Liberating Iraq, we enslaved them. Gun control, panic buying immediately ensues. Free college? How isn't that going to backfire?

Bernie might have the right ideas, but his vision is so lofty that it will be polluted by regulatory capture and gridlock. What he's talking about is structural reforms in huge parts of government simultaneously and the government proved that it couldn't handle a healthcare bill rollout that really didn't change ANYTHING structurally.

There is a rule. Bureaucracy gets bigger every year. You inflate your numbers to authorize more spending and keep your job. One of the biggest criticisms of the Bush Jr administration was their creation of the DHS. What happens when the homeland is secure? Shutter the office and tell everyone to go home? No... we'll manufacture another boogey-man to fight. What happens to the VA system with free healthcare (not really concerned, couldn't get much worse)? What happens to the Pell Grant? "Good job guys, clear out your desks you can go home now." Not likely. What will most likely happen is that these existing bulwarks will receive huge authorizations of tax-payer money to re-name and obfuscate their wrong-doing to a point where they can continue to operate in the way they are most accustomed. This, historically, will be the outcome.

It sounds insane, but Bernie clearly believes in the political process. This makes him a dinosaur in today's terms. Donald Trump does not and will use the authority and extended powers of the Executive against these criminal bureaucrats like Obama uses them to vaporize peasants. We are not living in a democracy people, the powers of state and corporate are one and the same. This is fascism (not necessarily a bad thing), and you need a madisonian strong-man at the top. Bernie will try to do things the right way, but the right way stopped working when congress became a daycare for millionaires.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> This part of US history is glossed over in our public education or at least it was in mine. When I had to rest up after a surgery, I spent time reading about the history or the US between 1870 and 1910. Tremendous change during that time. Things Barney takes for granted, like a pay day, accurate time keeping records for those on hourly wages, the five-day, forty-hour work week, worker's rights to collective bargaining were all developed and implemented during that time. People died for those rights in clashes with the 1%. These are under attack today.


Under attack or already lost to the enemy's blind greed. 

After al, once they've succeeded in impoverishing the middle class, where are they going to find customers?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 21, 2016)

WeeblesWobbles said:


> Its not an excellent point, it's blindingly obvious and infuriatingly irrelevant. It's a _Duh!_ argument. It's an argument for folks who don't understand what a nation is and how an economy works.
> 
> Yes, I live in the United States. I and everyone else has access to the roads, utility infrastructure, legal system, and workforce, even if they don't pay a cent to maintain them. For that privilege I pay the highest corporate taxes in the developed world.
> 
> ...


Falling back on the old "I pay too much in taxes" complaint. I agree that a serious conversation to revisit corporate taxation is in order after we redress the idea that corporations are people and can finance political campaigns. I understand the argument that this country has a tax policy that puts it at a disadvantage to others. I'm not sure I believe it, however. At this time, corporations and the 1% have too much influence and too much self interest in this issue. I don't believe that we can have an honest discussion and implement a fair change to the policy at this time.

One thing we should have learned over the past 10-20 years is that its easy to cut taxes but hard to cut spending. No to unfunded tax cuts.



ttystikk said:


> Under attack or already lost to the enemy's blind greed.
> 
> After al, once they've succeeded in impoverishing the middle class, where are they going to find customers?


Once they've succeeded in impoverishing the middle class, they will have all the power in their hands. Isn't that what its all about?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Once they's succeeded in impoverishing the middle class, they will have all the power in their hands. Isn't that what its all about?


...at which point the people will have nothing to lose. That's called revolution and I'm not a fan. 

It's officially time to tame the corporate monster... AGAIN. We did it a hundred years ago, we need to do some constitutional house cleaning.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 21, 2016)

Queece said:


> Here's the one glaring problem with Bernie and his social spending plans: He has to come after rich people with the long and very inarticulate arm of bureaucracy. Single rich individuals and free market forces have much more dexterity than government. If Bernie were to start winning popular polls closer to November, you'd see capital flight like no one has ever seen. It's like telling the rich guy you are going to steal the Ferrari out of his garage a week in advance. What does he do? Moves the Ferrari. Duh.
> 
> There is something known as the "Law of Unintended Consequences". There will be knock-on effects for every piece of legislation that will counteract anything it tries to accomplish by diluting it with structural rubber stamps. Look at the ACA, it made healthcare less affordable. Or Liberating Iraq, we enslaved them. Gun control, panic buying immediately ensues. Free college? How isn't that going to backfire?
> 
> ...


Its not fascism -- and oh yes fascism is a bad thing. The system is heading towards something that looks more like modern China than Italy of 80 years ago. Its the rule by an Oligarchy of the ultra rich.

I saw complaints about Sanders in your posting and many tangents in your discussion that end with why you don't think he will be able to stem the tide to rule by the oligarchy. I saw no alternatives from you that made any sense.


----------



## Queece (Jan 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Its not fascism -- and oh yes fascism is a bad thing. The system is heading towards something that looks more like modern China than Italy of 80 years ago. Its the rule by an Oligarchy of the ultra rich.
> 
> I saw complaints about Sanders in your posting and many tangents in your discussion that end with why you don't think he will be able to stem the tide to rule by the oligarchy. I saw no alternatives from you that made any sense.


Impose import tariffs, devalue the dollar (or better yet, adopt a bitcoin fundamental), gut welfare, take the money and put it towards public works with programs to place people in those jobs, jail bankers, stop mucking around the middle-east, jail war profiteers, jail the worst actors on Wall Street, remove illegal immigrants undermining the labor market, and penalize companies for tax-inversions. Sort of simple stuff, all of which has been Donald Trump's platform.

You are just being young and contrarian. Trump is no true Scottsman, but no one is, including Sanders. Rule by Oligarchy is fascism, kings of industry and their lobbies make up the oligarchy. You aren't thinking, you are just disagreeing.

Trump has a plan, with numbers and the logistical faculties to implement them. Sanders is a demagogue offering you free treats at the expense of "nebulous evil rich guy". It's like the class president being elected for promising free lobster for lunch. It's just a bluff, he's just a career politician trying to mollify the huddled masses with shiny objects. Pretty patronizing. I'm an American and fiercely proud of that, I don't want free anything, I just want a fair shot. The government that is big enough to give you everything is the government that is big enough to take it all away.


----------



## Queece (Jan 21, 2016)

Yes, welfare is not good. It rewards failure and has destroyed the family unit. We sponsor women to leave their boyfriends. Now we have a huge problem with divorce rates and single mothers. Wonder how that happened. You ever hear the old adage: "if you want more of something, subsidize it"?

There has to be some social safety net, that is absolutely necessary to protect vulnerable individuals and promote prosperity as a nation. That safety net is not designed to act as a refuge from work or unemployment due to labor being outsourced en mass. We do not need welfare expansion, we need labor expansion. The fact that everyone reading this can take their shirt off and check the tag that says "made by slaves" is an enormous problem morally and financially. Welfare is a demoralization tool, they want you to want bigger government, and it seems the poor have set the price of their votes below the poverty line.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 21, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> And this helped the rich out how? Your reasoning is because the Rich now have to pay benefits and other costs due to safety regulations that somehow it means they have to pay even more???
> 
> This is getting more insane as we go!!!


Woooosh right over your head. 

No I was just pointing out you may want to brush up on your US history.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 21, 2016)

Queece said:


> Impose import tariffs, devalue the dollar (or better yet, adopt a bitcoin fundamental), gut welfare, take the money and put it towards public works with programs to place people in those jobs, jail bankers, stop mucking around the middle-east, jail war profiteers, jail the worst actors on Wall Street, remove illegal immigrants undermining the labor market, and penalize companies for tax-inversions. Sort of simple stuff, all of which has been Donald Trump's platform.
> 
> You are just being young and contrarian. Trump is no true Scottsman, but no one is, including Sanders. Rule by Oligarchy is fascism, kings of industry and their lobbies make up the oligarchy. You aren't thinking, you are just disagreeing.
> 
> Trump has a plan, with numbers and the logistical faculties to implement them. Sanders is a demagogue offering you free treats at the expense of "nebulous evil rich guy". It's like the class president being elected for promising free lobster for lunch. It's just a bluff, he's just a career politician trying to mollify the huddled masses with shiny objects. Pretty patronizing. I'm an American and fiercely proud of that, I don't want free anything, I just want a fair shot. The government that is big enough to give you everything is the government that is big enough to take it all away.


Haaaahaaahaa, I've just been told to shut up and listen to my elders. Just what I expect from a typical aging European American male Trump supporter. 






Well, maybe you should listen to somebody that can still remember his education. I don't want to pick every one of Trump's positions apart. That would make me sound like you. I just suggest that Trump's policies, starting with deporting 11M workers within a year of his taking office and moving on to tariffs and quite possibly a trade war with China would shock this country's economy into deep recession. But hey, the 1% did quite well coming out of the most recent recession, maybe that's what they want.

Now, lets talk about a couple of words that you throw around without understanding what they mean. "Fascism" is something that a lot of people do this with. Fascism has three key fundamental elements -- a single party-state, under a single leader with absolute power over military and government and finally, belligerent nationalism. Rule by oligarchy is as unsavory as Fascism but they are very different. In any case, neither Trump or any other relevant politician in this country are truly Fascist. 

The other word you misuse is demagogue. A demagogue is a politician that takes advantage of fear and prejudice in order to appeal to the uneducated and lower economic classes of a population. Trump, by his racist description of Latino illegal immigrants as criminals and rapists, by his bigoted description of Muslims refugees as terrorists, by claiming to take on China in a trade war, is a demagogue. He even went so far as to joke about serving Muslims at the Republican Convention. At least I am hoping he was joking. Anyway, Trump proclaims himself as the leader this country needs ... again and again. Trump is practically the definition of a demagogue.

Sanders, on the other hand is a Populist, not a Demagogue. Sanders also makes sweeping statements but they mostly describe how he wants to take power and money away from the 1% and return it to the people of this country. It IS populism but I'm more for that than roasting Muslims for a convention that will be mostly attended by the 1%.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Haaaahaaahaa, I've just been told to shut up and listen to my elders. Just what I expect from a typical aging European American male Trump supporter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, I'm one of those who stands corrected. I too used the fascist term, but words have definitions. So instead, America is a tyrannical oligarchy with lots of propaganda to distract the masses and let them feel 'free'!

The only presidential candidate I can take seriously is Mr Sanders. His brand of populism seems too well researched (and thus likely to succeed) for most politicians who fall under that label.

Can we instead call him reformist, perhaps?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Indeed, I'm one of those who stands corrected. I too used the fascist term, but words have definitions. So instead, America is a tyrannical oligarchy with lots of propaganda to distract the masses and let them feel 'free'!
> 
> The only presidential candidate I can take seriously is Mr Sanders. His brand of populism seems too well researched (and thus likely to succeed) for most politicians who fall under than heading.
> 
> Can we instead call him reformist, perhaps?


He is not talking about reforming anything. He is talking about increasing taxes on the rich to pay for trillions more dollars in givaway programs. Same ol same ol....


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Indeed, I'm one of those who stands corrected. I too used the fascist term, but words have definitions. So instead, America is a tyrannical oligarchy with lots of propaganda to distract the masses and let them feel 'free'!
> 
> The only presidential candidate I can take seriously is Mr Sanders. His brand of populism seems too well researched (and thus likely to succeed) for most politicians who fall under than heading.
> 
> Can we instead call him reformist, perhaps?


For some reason, being a populist has a bad connotation. So, OK, reformist. What is that?


----------



## Queece (Jan 21, 2016)

A demagogue is a politician that appeals to a constituency using any other means than logos. Branding aside, Donald Trump is classically logical and is studied in the field. Bernie Sanders gets people wound up because they feel cheated by the rich, an ethos and a value judgement that will guide logical policy no where.

I think the world's financial theater will be in very deep water by November though. We're seeing some pretty structural dips shaping up here in January, I can't imagine oil and commodities will even start recovering before the election.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Queece said:


> A demagogue is a politician that appeals to a constituency using any other means than logos. Branding aside, Donald Trump is classically logical and is studied in the field. Bernie Sanders gets people wound up because they feel cheated by the rich, an ethos and a value judgement that will guide logical policy no where.
> 
> I think the world's financial theater will be in very deep water by November though. We're seeing some pretty structural dips shaping up here in January, I can't imagine oil and commodities will even start recovering before the election.


Oil bounced today which is not really a surprise since it is below production costs already. With the Iranians dumping oil into the market the prices could stay low for a significant period of time. This is going to hurt the energy sector, including fracking which will lead to an increase in unemployment.

The real fundamental question in my mind is how bad is the situation in China in reality. They are the driving force for the slow down in economics around the world. The USA has been too weak for a decade now and still influences things but not as much as previously. 

So, low gas prices for a while, yay but otherwise things are not looking that great.


----------



## Queece (Jan 21, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Oil bounced today which is not really a surprise since it is below production costs already. With the Iranians dumping oil into the market the prices could stay low for a significant period of time. This is going to hurt the energy sector, including fracking which will lead to an increase in unemployment.
> 
> The real fundamental question in my mind is how bad is the situation in China in reality. They are the driving force for the slow down in economics around the world. The USA has been too weak for a decade now and still influences things but not as much as previously.
> 
> So, low gas prices for a while, yay but otherwise things are not looking that great.


Dude China is in major trouble. They have been inflating their economy artificially to devalue the yuan for years. This basically priced labor out of the market worldwide and boosted them into an export-based trade surplus. This devaluation of the yuan created massive wealth and income gaps as the savings of the country were destroyed for industry's sake. Their margins are being called currently, they've been stopping all trades and have almost depleted their impressive 10 trillion in currency reserves as plunge protection. All this week. There isn't just a crash in oil prices, it's a crash in consumer spending that affects every commodity. China's not producing, and their poison toothpaste economy doesn't hold water outside of interest-free money lending. And their country is rapidly becoming a biologically hazardous desert.

The crash is coming in the next few months. Get ready for interest rates to force themselves back up. Hope you don't have a pension.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 21, 2016)

Queece said:


> A demagogue is a politician that appeals to a constituency using any other means than logos. Branding aside, Donald Trump is classically logical and is studied in the field. Bernie Sanders gets people wound up because they feel cheated by the rich, an ethos and a value judgement that will guide logical policy no where.
> 
> I think the world's financial theater will be in very deep water by November though. We're seeing some pretty structural dips shaping up here in January, I can't imagine oil and commodities will even start recovering before the election.


Dude, you can make up your own definitions if you like, I don't care. I prefer to use a language that others can understand. Using standard definitions that are easily available, Trump is a demagogue and Sanders is not. The Sanders you described best fits a populist rather than a demagogue. Maybe reformist is a better description. 

Maybe this will help: https://ourfuture.org/20150820/sanders-and-trump-the-populist-and-the-demagogue 

I do agree that there is a good chance of recession this year. Politicians on either side of the aisle will be blaming the other side. The election may swing one way or the other depending on who is seen to take the blame. If the recession hits this summer or fall, having a Democrat as the sitting president will definitely hurt the Democratic nominee. I don't know how the president of the US could have prevented a stagnating economy in China or the oil glut but if you are going to take the praise when things go well, then you've got to take the blame when they don't.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Queece said:


> Dude China is in major trouble. They have been inflating their economy artificially to devalue the yuan for years. This basically priced labor out of the market worldwide and boosted them into an export-based trade surplus. This devaluation of the yuan created massive wealth and income gaps as the savings of the country were destroyed for industry's sake. Their margins are being called currently, they've been stopping all trades and have almost depleted their impressive 10 trillion in currency reserves as plunge protection. All this week. There isn't just a crash in oil prices, it's a crash in consumer spending that affects every commodity. China's not producing, and their poison toothpaste economy doesn't hold water outside of interest-free money lending. And their country is rapidly becoming a biologically hazardous desert.
> 
> The crash is coming in the next few months. Get ready for interest rates to force themselves back up. Hope you don't have a pension.


LOL!!! I am starting a new business that will depend on real estate sales primarily. If things are shitty I will just have to work harder.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Dude, you can make up your own definitions if you like, I don't care. I prefer to use a language that others can understand. Using standard definitions that are easily available, Trump is a demagogue and Sanders is not. The Sanders you described best fits a populist rather than a demagogue. Maybe reformist is a better description.
> 
> Maybe this will help: https://ourfuture.org/20150820/sanders-and-trump-the-populist-and-the-demagogue
> 
> I do agree that there is a good chance of recession this year. Politicians on either side of the aisle will be blaming the other side. The election may swing one way or the other depending on who is seen to take the blame. If the recession hits this summer or fall, having a Democrat as the sitting president will definitely hurt the Democratic nominee. I don't know how the president of the US could have prevented a stagnating economy in China or the oil glut but if you are going to take the praise when things go well, then you've got to take the blame when they don't.


He could have prevented the oil glut by not removing the Iranian sanctions...


----------



## Queece (Jan 21, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> LOL!!! I am starting a new business that will depend on real estate sales primarily. If things are shitty I will just have to work harder.


Well you'll be sitting pretty for a few months at least. There will be real-estate bubbles cropping up all over Europe, New Zealand, Australia, and the Pacific Northwest United States, and parts of South America. This already happened in Canada, that's why it's trending toward $0.60 to the dollar. Capital flight out of China and all over the world will try to snap up liquid assets like real estate, causing massive inflationary spikes in the pricing index and then ultimately the speculative bubble collapses and everyone loses their property values and all collateral on newly issued loans. Go to Toronto, all of the luxury apartment buildings pay people to turn lights on to make it look like people live there. It's all property speculation while there's a massive homelessness problem on the streets.

So yeah, get ready for things to look like they are going really well for you in your real-estate venture, and then be utterly disappointed when the collapse of fiat value takes you under with the rest of us. Or buy bitcoin and hope you can buy some armor made out of dirt bike parts to protect your powerbars from diesel punks and raiders.


----------



## Queece (Jan 21, 2016)

And no one could have prevented the oil glut, we are just moving toward a post-oil economic model. There has always been too much oil, some people were too eager to pump last summer and accidentally reset the price to a level where marginal producers became the price discoverers. The cheapest oil being extracted now sets the price, whereas the most expensive used to. It's called reemergence of the mean. Which is a structural trend, meaning that the cyclical trending highs and lows are now structural lows. It's price discovery happening in real time, that's why all commodities are crashing right now. It's a credit crash, an artificial price discovery mechanism of speculation and derivatives underwriting the economy crash. No one is at fault, you just can't keep making money spinning the wheel with bets on black AND red.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 21, 2016)

I will not be buying and selling real estate, I inspect real estate for a living. Typically that is done at the sale of a property. I was a home inspector through 2008 - 2010 when 80% or more of the homes I inspected were abandoned foreclosures, it sucked!!

As long as real estate keeps selling I can make a profit!!


----------



## Queece (Jan 21, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I will not be buying and selling real estate, I inspect real estate for a living. Typically that is done at the sale of a property. I was a home inspector through 2008 - 2010 when 80% or more of the homes I inspected were abandoned foreclosures, it sucked!!
> 
> As long as real estate keeps selling I can make a profit!!


Until you go back to inspecting 100% foreclosures, having to fight off hives of radioactive communist squatters daily. Real pieces of shit that are trying to live in the bank's house. The nerve.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> For some reason, being a populist has a bad connotation. So, OK, reformist. What is that?


My own thoughts on the connotation of populism run more towards the lowbrow sophistry of those like Donald the Chump. Hence, not a great description of someone who's agenda doesn't merely seek to gain favor with the mob, but actually make tough, even unpopular decisions to improve the situation of the vast majority of Americans.

Hugo Chavez was a socialist, and a populist. There's a great deal of daylight between him and Mr Sanders in terms of policy and outlook.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 21, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He could have prevented the oil glut by not removing the Iranian sanctions...


Wildly untrue. All of OPEC has been pumping oil like mad, even as the global economy cratered and demand for petrochemicals dropped like a stone. Iran's contribution is a drop in that bucket and they aren't likely to want to stir up trouble in the Middle East as much as in the past due to their recent readmission to global trading markets.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Wildly untrue. All of OPEC has been pumping oil like mad, even as the global economy cratered and demand for petrochemicals dropped like a stone. Iran's contribution is a drop in that bucket and they aren't likely to want to stir up trouble in the Middle East as much as in the past due to their recent readmission to global trading markets.


They are not likely to want to stir up trouble? ROFLMFAO!!! They have tankers piled up with excess oil surplus that they are going to immediately dump. You are telling me that adding oil to a market that is already flooded will not affect the price?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> My own thoughts on the connotation of populism run more towards the lowbrow sophistry of those like Donald the Chump. Hence, not a great description of someone who's agenda doesn't merely seek to gain favor with the mob, but actually make tough, even unpopular decisions to improve the situation of the vast majority of Americans.
> 
> Hugo Chavez was a socialist, and a populist. There's a great deal of daylight between him and Mr Sanders in terms of policy and outlook.


not disagreeing with you, but I regard Hugo Chavez as a man who did what he thought right for his country and not what was best for the US. The title of populist shouldn't taint Sanders in any way. Populism during the turn of the last century allied with the labor movement to destroy Standard Oil, the railroad cartels and the creation of industrial control of this economy. It was a good thing. Somehow it got a bad name. I don't understand why, however.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 21, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I will not be buying and selling real estate, I inspect real estate for a living. Typically that is done at the sale of a property. I was a home inspector through 2008 - 2010 when 80% or more of the homes I inspected were abandoned foreclosures, it sucked!!
> 
> As long as real estate keeps selling I can make a profit!!


Best of luck for your business, dude. The business of home inspections like others has its ups and downs but an honest appraiser should always be in demand.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> not disagreeing with you, but I regard Hugo Chavez as a man who did what he thought right for his country and not what was best for the US. The title of populist shouldn't taint Sanders in any way. Populism during the turn of the last century allied with the labor movement to destroy Standard Oil, the railroad cartels and the creation of industrial control of this economy. It was a good thing. Somehow it got a bad name. I don't understand why, however.





I know very little about Hugo, other than he told the U.S. to get fucked( points for that) but Venezuela is one of the poorest, crime ridden countries in the world ..with huge oil reserves.. Seems the people could have prospered better under him if he was truly a socialist.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> not disagreeing with you, but I regard Hugo Chavez as a man who did what he thought right for his country and not what was best for the US. The title of populist shouldn't taint Sanders in any way. Populism during the turn of the last century allied with the labor movement to destroy Standard Oil, the railroad cartels and the creation of industrial control of this economy. It was a good thing. Somehow it got a bad name. I don't understand why, however.


You may have just answered your own question; populism was successful! Business interests would hate that, so of course it has to get smeared in the right wing wind machine. 

Chavez hurt a lot of his people, including those he thought he was helping.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 21, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I know very little about Hugo, other than he told the U.S. to get fucked( points for that) but Venezuela is one of the poorest, crime ridden countries in the world ..with huge oil reserves.. Seems the people could have prospered better under him if he was truly a socialist.


Quite so- and very much the point I was trying to make, myself.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 21, 2016)

Queece said:


> Until you go back to inspecting 100% foreclosures, having to fight off hives of radioactive communist squatters daily. Real pieces of shit that are trying to live in the bank's house. The nerve.


haters gonna hate. tamp it down dude


ttystikk said:


> You may have just answered your own question; populism was successful! Business interests would hate that, so of course it has to get smeared in the right wing wind machine.
> 
> Chavez hurt a lot of his people, including those he thought he was helping.


Admit that I don't know enough about Hugo Chavez. He probably was a total dick. I just listened to the rhetoric about him and remembered the rhetoric about another Chavez, Cesar of the United Farm Worker's Union. They vilified Cesar in the press too. Just saying that Hugo Chavez was a political figure and what we think of him may be different from who he was.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> haters gonna hate. tamp it down dude
> 
> Admit that I don't know enough about Hugo Chavez. He probably was a total dick. I just listened to the rhetoric about him and remembered the rhetoric about another Chavez, Cesar of the United Farm Worker's Union. They vilified Cesar in the press too. Just saying that Hugo Chavez was a political figure and what we think of him may be different from who he was.


The infamous Ludlow massacre happened right here in Colorado, in Pueblo. NEVER hear about that anymore!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Best of luck for your business, dude. The business of home inspections like others has its ups and downs but an honest appraiser should always be in demand.


Thanks. I have been an inspector for about 10 years now it is just time to start my own inspection business. What I really need to learn at this point is effective marketing for the company. That will take a few years at least. Once I have learned the marketing side I will have to learn how to manage people. It will be a lot of hard work but the pay is much better ;]


----------



## Queece (Jan 22, 2016)

I would go up to the Pacific Northwest dude, real-estate is always going to be steady up in Oregon/Washington and people are actually willing to pay someone to do a decent job. My father did real-estate appraisal for 20 years in Ohio and lost his shirt with the crash, he recently moved to the Redmond area and said things couldn't be busier up there.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Queece said:


> I would go up to the Pacific Northwest dude, real-estate is always going to be steady up in Oregon/Washington and people are actually willing to pay someone to do a decent job. My father did real-estate appraisal for 20 years in Ohio and lost his shirt with the crash, he recently moved to the Redmond area and said things couldn't be busier up there.


I love the desert southwest. Will be here until I find somewhere I like more but rain and I dont mix very well so the northwest is out. My bosses used to tell me that the market was slow when we were not getting jobs. I knew that we didnt have a big enough market share and the slowdowns were just an excuse. It is just a matter of learning how to cultivate a group of Realtors that use you consistently. Once that happens then I will be doing just fine.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Thanks. I have been an inspector for about 10 years now it is just time to start my own inspection business. What I really need to learn at this point is effective marketing for the company. That will take a few years at least. Once I have learned the marketing side I will have to learn how to manage people. It will be a lot of hard work but the pay is much better ;]






Marketing? I think you'd be better off getting cozy with realtors.. They can steer a lot of business your way..what ya charge? 300$ .. Raise it to 350$ n kick 50 to the realtor.


----------



## Queece (Jan 22, 2016)

Why not just grow a bunch of dope though? HAVE YOU FORGOTTEN WHERE YOU ARE MAN WE'LL HELP FOR GODS SAKE!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Marketing? I think you'd be better off getting cozy with realtors.. They can steer a lot of business your way..what ya charge? 300$ .. Raise it to 350$ n kick 50 to the realtor.


GREAT IDEA!!! Except it is completely illegal ;]

The marketing is to be used to get cozy with the Realtor's. Marketing in this sense is a broad term. Specifically I am going to start with e-mail marketing along with face to face meetings at brokerages and open houses. Along the way I will see if direct marketing of any other form brings in returns. Additionally I am thinking about maybe paying sales people a commission to go out and get jobs but am not sure how well this would work.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2016)

Dope = heroin 


Only cops and senior citizens call weed dope.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Queece said:


> Why not just grow a bunch of dope though? HAVE YOU FORGOTTEN WHERE YOU ARE MAN WE'LL HELP FOR GODS SAKE!


ROLFMAO!!! Been there, done that. I dont really like growing all that much. After all the hype it is just a lot of repetitive monitoring and tinkering which is not a kick for me ;] Besides, I am a legal MMJ patient. All I have to do is check the menu's at the local dispensaries and hop in the car and go pick it up. They are now having telephone orders so I dont even have to worry about them being out of stock.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2016)

Yeah..I know its technically illegal..I got 2 buddies in Chicago who do appraisal work.. Itsca good gig, 2 hours to inspect and 30 minutes to write a report n run some comps for 350$..not bad @ all.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Yeah..I know its technically illegal..I got 2 buddies in Chicago who do appraisal work.. Itsca good gig, 2 hours to inspect and 30 minutes to write a report n run some comps for 350$..not bad @ all.


Yep, about the same $$ and time for a home inspection. It works out on average to be 4-5 hours worth of work for the 350 or so. Still $70 bucks an hour isnt chump change.

My angle is going to be trying to save the agents time and effort which translates into money essentially without breaking any laws.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 22, 2016)

Fuck yeah! 

Bernie Sanders 2016!

"Cos Europe needs more American jobs".


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> Fuck yeah!
> 
> Bernie Sanders 2016!
> 
> "Cos Europe needs more American jobs".







Bernie will add jobs, sorry buddy..whoever spun you that false narrative lied.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 22, 2016)

Cry me a river @WeeblesWobbles @Queece

The average American is now asking themselves what did these poor mouth billionaires bastards do 40+ years ago..they paid their fucking taxes is what..it's the leadership in this country that needs to going back to working for ALL peoples not just the ones that line their pockets..I look at Cruz, Rubio and know exactly what their game is..professional politician able to take unlimited monies..greed, you can see the dollar signs in their eyes.

As for them leaving baseball, hot dogs, apple pie and Chevrolet? Oh paaaaaaalease..they know exactly where the butter for their bread is..trouble is they don't realize paying taxes, fair wages, healthcare will actually increase their butter.

Americans are spenders.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So he is willing to compromise his principals... Got it!! Another Washington politician, same ole same ole...


No..he's willing to compromise PERIOD..that's why he's wildly popular amongst his peers left AND right.

Sanders is the most shining example of bipartisan leadership and will make an effective president.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> ...at which point the people will have nothing to lose. That's called revolution and I'm not a fan.
> 
> It's officially time to tame the corporate monster... AGAIN. We did it a hundred years ago, we need to do some constitutional house cleaning.


Tty..what was it called 100 years ago the constitutional house cleaning?..id like to read up on this.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 22, 2016)

What bills has Bernie sponsored that has went on to become law. What is his claim to fame in helping the people of Vermont and the USA


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What bills has Bernie sponsored that has went on to become law. What is his claim to fame in helping the people of Vermont and the USA


Lets not ask Sky for facts, that might interrupt her worshipful narrative....


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 22, 2016)

Madagascar said:


> I'm voting Sanders, seems the most competent to hold a world power seat.


Everyone is voting Sanders..

I talk to real people, different people every day..the pulse of the nation says Sanders..


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Only if the pulse of the nation is comatose....

Why are the only Sanders deniers on this website? Cause if some crazy lady walked up to you and started talking about sanders you would agree with her too!! ;]


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 22, 2016)

the cookie starts to crumble...


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He is not talking about reforming anything. He is talking about increasing taxes on the rich to pay for trillions more dollars in givaway programs. Same ol same ol....


Correction. Sanders is talking about restoration of taxes..I mean where do you live in this world and pay NO taxes? Spin this as many ways as you wish, the fact remains the people are speaking and there are more of us than you.

Time to even the playing field and have everyone pay their taxes proportionate to wealth.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Only if the pulse of the nation is comatose....
> 
> Why are the only Sanders deniers on this website? Cause if some crazy lady walked up to you and started talking about sanders you would agree with her too!! ;]


Yeah..some cray cray:


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Time to even the playing field and have everyone pay their taxes proportionate to wealth.


agreed! but first we have to figure out/expose all of their "hidden" wealth in overseas accounts etc to tax them properly


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 22, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> the cookie starts to crumble...


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 22, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> agreed! but first we have to figure out/expose all of their "hidden" wealth in overseas accounts etc to tax them properly


It's in Bernies plan that he released.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> It's in Bernies plan that he released.


i have to admit i'm coming around to the Bern! i'm think Sanders vs Rubio (cruz and trump are simply unelectable and the RNC knows this)


----------



## spandy (Jan 22, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i have to admit i'm coming around to the Bern! i'm think Sanders vs Rubio (cruz and trump are simply unelectable and the RNC knows this)



Yeah, and Trump will lose support by Labor Day, I mean Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas, wait I mean the New Year will be the turning point. Crap. Okay, lets shoot for Valentines Day?

Clinton 13.2+

It burns.


----------



## spandy (Jan 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 3591184



You are so brave.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2016)

Harrekin said:


> Lolololololololol!
> 
> He's gonna make jobs by taxing companies and the wealthy?
> 
> ...





I don't know why you are having a hard time with this.. The party is over for these greedy pricks.. They can pay their fair share or close up and another Corp will take their place. 

These are the mother fuckers were starting with. 


http://www.sanders.senate.gov/top-10-corporate-tax-avoiders


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2016)

spandy said:


> These people have no clue. If wages go up, first thing a company does is attempt to compensate because making money is the end game. That money will never come out of the business owners pockets.
> 
> We knows these types well around here. 8k tax returns coming in a few short weeks for many. Yeah, open your hands and catch, cause they gonna spend it ALL, just like they would spend a minimum increase the moment it hits their hands. Car lot down the road does the pre tax sale, bring your taxes in and for a "small percentage" we they put you in that car today instead of a couple weeks from now, and the clowns are literally lined up waiting to speak to a salesman.






You find predatory loans amusing huh?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 22, 2016)

spandy said:


> Yeah, and Trump will lose support by Labor Day, I mean Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas, wait I mean the New Year will be the turning point. Crap. Okay, lets shoot for Valentines Day?
> 
> Clinton 13.2+
> 
> It burns.


trump is not losing support, i would agree. but the goal of the RNC is to select a candidate who they think can beat the Dems. the RNC is well aware of the polls that have trump at roughly 68% of being unelectable. 30% voters FOR trump mean 70% AGAINST


----------



## spandy (Jan 22, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You find predatory loans amusing huh?


Nothing predatory about locking yourself in a cage knowing perfectly well whats going to happen.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't know why you are having a hard time with this.. The party is over for these greedy pricks.. They can pay their fair share or close up and another Corp will take their place.
> 
> These are the mother fuckers were starting with.
> 
> ...


Or maybe another corp wont take their place because there is no profit motive. Then you have further unemployment, less taxes, and a downward spiral...


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Or maybe another corp wont take their place because there is no profit motive. Then you have further unemployment, less taxes, and a downward spiral...






Dude, click the link in that post .. That's who going to feel the Bern the fastest n hardest.. Take a look @ those numbers n the bullshit they been on and tell me there's no profit.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 22, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't know why you are having a hard time with this.. The party is over for these greedy pricks.. They can pay their fair share or close up and another Corp will take their place.
> 
> These are the mother fuckers were starting with.
> 
> ...


And this is not new..not anything they haven't done in the past..they've gotten a free pass for the last 40 years through lobby by crying 'poor mouth' ..'it's so hard to do business here in America'..'job creators'..give me a fucking break!


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> And this is not new..not anything they haven't done in the past..they've gotten a free pass through lobby by crying 'poor mouth' ..it's so hard to do business here in America..give me a fucking break!







Exactly! They got some people scared like they won't be able to turn a profit n will have layoffs. 

Look @ that link, its sickening..G.E. Is -9% tax rate.. They are 9% away from being zero.. If they paid 35% this year that would be a 44% increase to get back to where they should be..so maybe their 3 billion profit turns into 2 billion..boo fuckin hoo


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Dude, click the link in that post .. That's who going to feel the Bern the fastest n hardest.. Take a look @ those numbers n the bullshit they been on and tell me there's no profit.


Do you understand that profit made by a person and profit made by a corporation are completely different? Do you understand where corporations profits go??? The people that will fell the BERN will be the newly unemployed...


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Do you understand that profit made by a person and profit made by a corporation are completely different? Do you understand where corporations profits go??? The people that will fell the BERN will be the newly unemployed...


Threaten all you want..somehow, someway, they will find a way to pull through..guaranteed.

Going back to the job creator, trickle down theory, are we?

Yeah the shareholders might get only one penny more instead of two this quarter..I've been on plenty of earnings calls to know that's what it's all about..I've never seen so many erections over a penny per share..they're fucking greedy and gross.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Do you understand that profit made by a person and profit made by a corporation are completely different? Do you understand where corporations profits go??? The people that will fell the BERN will be the newly unemployed...





I know exactly where it goes, some goes to shareholders n lobbyists and the rest goes overseas to be invested abroad and sheltered from taxes.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 22, 2016)

They've all come to look for America..and take her back!


----------



## spandy (Jan 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> And this is not new..not anything they haven't done in the past..they've gotten a free pass for the last 40 years through lobby by crying 'poor mouth' ..'it's so hard to do business here in America'..'job creators'..give me a fucking break!



50% of the country is currently getting a free pass of some kind. 

Create a job for yourself first, then you can pretend to be an expert on the matter.

Clinton +13.2


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2016)

spandy said:


> 50% of the country is currently getting a free pass of some kind.
> 
> Create a job for yourself first, then you can pretend to be an expert on the matter.
> 
> Clinton +13.2






50%? You are going to have to define free pass, If wevare talking Corporate welfare, agricultural welfare etc..its probably like 85% .


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Bernie will add jobs, sorry buddy..whoever spun you that false narrative lied.


Lol right? Because shoveling billions at mega corps just encouraged them to keep screwing the little guy. More jobs? Sure! For Indonesians, Chinese, Vietnamese, Taiwanese.... but somehow not for those who allowed them their tax breaks to begin with.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 22, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Exactly! They got some people scared like they won't be able to turn a profit n will have layoffs.
> 
> Look @ that link, its sickening..G.E. Is -9% tax rate.. They are 9% away from being zero.. If they paid 35% this year that would be a 44% increase to get back to where they should be..so maybe their 3 billion profit turns into 2 billion..boo fuckin hoo


I remember when Romney was running and that big stink over his tax returns..a comment from him to his accountants was..for gods sakes don't take so many deductions..his effective rate was 11% and they drove it back up to 13%..I'm running for president and that doesn't look good..he was right about that.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Tty..what was it called 100 years ago the constitutional house cleaning?..id like to read up on this.


I'm referencing the time period of the passage of the Sherman Anti Trust Act, among others. You know, these were taught to me in high school as foundational legislation for fairness in our economic system.

And people wonder what's gone wrong with our country?!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What bills has Bernie sponsored that has went on to become law. What is his claim to fame in helping the people of Vermont and the USA


Dude. Google it. Do your own homework.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 22, 2016)

spandy said:


> 50% of the country is currently getting a free pass of some kind.


50% of the country makes less than $30K/year 
97% of economic gains from 2010 have gone to the top 1% of earners
-6% in real wages for average Americans since 1968

You don't seem to understand how economic growth takes place. We live in an economy that is funded by consumption. In order for people to be able to consume, thereby stimulating growth, they need to buy goods and services, and in order to be able to buy goods and services, people need higher incomes. When there is no demand, businesses don't sell products, and when people don't have money, there is no demand. 

So it's pretty simple if you give it a little thought. You seem angry, it's almost as if you believe the government is using your tax dollars to pay for social welfare programs for people you already seem to have an arbitrary dislike for, like you're being taken advantage of, almost like a victim mentality. Do you think you're a victim for being fortunate enough to have a job that makes you pay an income tax?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 22, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't know why you are having a hard time with this.. The party is over for these greedy pricks.. They can pay their fair share or close up and another Corp will take their place.
> 
> These are the mother fuckers were starting with.
> 
> ...


And that should be underscored:..'and another Corp will take their place'..


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> agreed! but first we have to figure out/expose all of their "hidden" wealth in overseas accounts etc to tax them properly


Nah. Just tell them that if they don't want to start paying taxes, we will revoke their corporate charter, removing their right to collect money in the United States. If that happens to JUST ONE multinational, the rest will snap right into shape; their boards will demand it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Or maybe another corp wont take their place because there is no profit motive. Then you have further unemployment, less taxes, and a downward spiral...


Oh yes they will..companies that can produce more efficiently for less cost and are willing to do so..it's called competition..plenty of 'em.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 22, 2016)

spandy said:


> 50% of the country is currently getting a free pass of some kind.
> 
> Create a job for yourself first, then you can pretend to be an expert on the matter.
> 
> Clinton +13.2


Entrepreneurship is most active among the poor and working poor. The wealthy mostly speculate and otherwise make their bones rent seeking. Its the small guys that start the small businesses that are the backbone of this economy. Seriously, do you think a multimillionaire would start up a house cleaning business or maybe a taco truck or maybe a home inspection business? 

Conservatives just repeat the bs piped into their echo chamber. Ask @Corso312 who does the heavy lifting in his trade. Its not the mega bucks folks. The wealthy do not create jobs or even do much real work, the wealthy are wealthy because they aggregate wealth. For every Jobs and Gates, I can name 10 people that simply inherited their wealth and never really grew jobs. Starting with Koch brothers. I can also point to the statistics for where most of job growth comes from. Its small businesses. Wealthy people don't start small businesses.

As far as taxation is concerned, just because somebody doesn't pay income taxes, that doesn't mean they live here tax-free. They pay property taxes, fuel and sales taxes. What conservatives want is a flat rate income tax so they can shift more of the tax burden onto those that are already in a financial bind. While they aggregate and speculate with their money. Oh yeah, and they will increase the national debt because flat tax proposals coming from Republicans actually cut taxes without cutting spending -- again.

Then circle back to the myth Spandy spews about the low-life poor. After reducing their available income he will kick them even harder because you know, everybody should be rich. There's that "should" word again. I find that word is mostly used by somebody else, not the one actually doing the work. Conservatives seem to should on people a lot.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 50% of the country makes less than $30K/year
> 97% of economic gains from 2010 have gone to the top 1% of earners
> -6% in real wages for average Americans since 1968
> 
> ...


its almost as if they wish to pick and choose where their tax dollars are being spent..don't want that 2 cents on a dollar going to social programs..we don't want to pay taxes mentality because some is just not going where we want it to go..just like they only want some type of person in their public establishment..just like taking your cart at Home Depot..it's all personal to them..you're correct..victim mentality. 

In the past I've seen employers not pay payroll taxes because they believe it to be 'theirs'..explaining to them it is not..it belongs to the employee..which is why the are hit hard when they fail to deposit these funds to the government..the saddest thing ever is when an employee of a company calls you in January for their W2s that employer neglected to issue because they never deposited the employees payroll taxes. That they're not going to get the refund they anticipated..especially when it's a kid..


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 22, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Exactly! They got some people scared like they won't be able to turn a profit n will have layoffs.
> 
> Look @ that link, its sickening..G.E. Is -9% tax rate.. They are 9% away from being zero.. If they paid 35% this year that would be a 44% increase to get back to where they should be..so maybe their 3 billion profit turns into 2 billion..boo fuckin hoo


There are some pretty good arguments against high corporate taxation, starting with who actually pays that tax. Taxes get rolled up into prices, so eventually the tax is payed for by consumers. Then there is competition between nations to attract businesses, basically racing to the bottom. And with good incentives, corporations should know better than the government how to use that money to produce growth. I'd be interested in having a good discussion on this.

Right now, corporations have too much influence in Washington for me to sign up for an honest discussion regarding cutting corporate taxes. Bernie's opposition to the Citizen's United ruling would have to become realized first.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Dude. Google it. Do your own homework.


unlike you before a ask an internet question, I find the answer for myself. Just wanted to see if you knew,,,or should I say I wanted to see if @schuylaar did.
I mean she did start a thread about why Bernie should be POTUS. I'm personally starting to think that she knows nothing about Bernie. I myself would take Bernie over any GOP, but you fools are coming with that Bernie or BUST bullshit. That is a problem with me. How the fuck can you be for Bernie but still would not fight to keep Trump or Cruz out of that office ? Stupid way of thinking. I hate stupid. I would suggest you take the time to really think about what I'm saying.
Now back to the question. What bills has Bernie sponsored that has went on to become law. What is his claim to fame in helping the people of Vermont and the USA?
Well the list is very fucking short. So far he has sponsored S. 893 (113th): Veterans’ Compensation Cost-of-Living Adjustment Act of 2013. He also renamed a fucking post office.
Two fucking thing this man can claim as his own and you people make it sound like he has made sooooooo many damn changes. I'm being nice by including the fucking naming of a post office.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Oh yes they will..companies that can produce more efficiently for less cost and are willing to do so..it's called competition..plenty of 'em.


There is only competition if there is profit. If you remove the profit you remove the incentive for competition.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Oh yes they will..companies that can produce more efficiently for less cost and are willing to do so..it's called competition..plenty of 'em.


Many of the rules currently in place are specifically designed to be ANTIcompetitive; which isn't good for anyone besides the dominant industry players. That stifles competition and drives prices up and efficiencies down. That's an invisible tax. No bueno!


----------



## Queece (Jan 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Many of the rules currently in place are specifically designed to be ANTIcompetitive; which isn't good for anyone besides the dominant industry players. That stifles competition and drives prices up and efficiencies down. That's an invisible tax. No bueno!


This is exactly what I mean. You have to let the market correct itself. Monopolies are created by interventionism and obstructionism on the part of government regulators. It is a collusion problem and a price-fixing problem. Look no further than the precious metals markets. Clear manipulation that has been proven by a court of law multiple times, nothing changes. 

If Bernie Sanders is elected and makes it illegal for companies to do tax-inversions, the structural changes to the business culture of the United States will be fundamentally affected by knock-on effects. More government intervention in small business. Have you ever started a small business? It's almost impenetrable, the amount of legalese you have to decode.

The way to stop these companies from shipping jobs overseas is to cut off the free-money conduit. M&A deals are incredibly expensive (recent $100billion M&A deal with Astrazeneca and Pfizer), these companies can afford to do them because they have access to free money at 0.001% interest. If you have a mosquito problem, you don't try to kill them all individually, you drain the standing water. Remove the punch bowl.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey Queef..


----------



## spandy (Jan 22, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> 50%? You are going to have to define free pass, If wevare talking Corporate welfare, agricultural welfare etc..its probably like 85% .


I was talking about handouts just because whatever. Not people being taxed on money that they actually earned.

50%.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> There is only competition if there is profit. If you remove the profit you remove the incentive for competition.


Its pretty well established that our country receives less value from its health care spending than other western countries with government run healthcare. There is plenty of profit going to insurance providers, however. So, yes, they are competing for that profit between each other yet they are losers when compared against systems in other countries that provide better value. I have no problem with companies making profits if they are actually competitive. But they are not.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 22, 2016)

Queece said:


> Hey moron, you realize Bill Clinton destroyed the fire-wall between commercial and investment banking with the repeal of Glass-Steagal and then signed NAFTA that has definitively shipped jobs overseas. The companies were allowed to borrow money at interest-rates designed for john-q-public to complete M&A deals that ship production overseas where they cannot be taxed. If there is such a problem with rich people not paying any taxes, why do democrats keep making it legal for them to do so? TPP now and Obamacare killing the labor market domestically? Yeah, really for us working folks.
> 
> You realize people thought Obama was a change agent and worshiped him as some kind of messiah on his way into office. I'm sure you were alive to hear the "Hope and Change" bullshit. Then he proceeded to start more wars than Bush and bail out banks. Are you not seeing a pattern here?


I don't understand. You are saying that Bill Clinton, by himself repealed Glass-Steagal? Then by himself drafted and signed NAFTA? Then by himself shipped jobs overseas? I guess the Republican Congress was too busy looking at stained dresses at the time to act as a functioning legislature. Lazy perverts.

And here I thought that Republicans pushed through that banking act repeal. 

Oh, and what about the Bush administration's decision to let banks just regulate themselves when it came to Credit Default Swaps. Was that Clinton's doing too? You know, if the repeal of Glass Steagal was such a dumb thing for Clinton to do, why wasn't it re-instated when those sane and safe Republicans took complete charge of all three branches of the govt a few years later?

I have so much to learn from you.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 22, 2016)

Queece said:


> This is exactly what I mean. You have to let the market correct itself. Monopolies are created by interventionism and obstructionism on the part of government regulators. It is a collusion problem and a price-fixing problem. Look no further than the precious metals markets. Clear manipulation that has been proven by a court of law multiple times, nothing changes.
> 
> If Bernie Sanders is elected and makes it illegal for companies to do tax-inversions, the structural changes to the business culture of the United States will be fundamentally affected by knock-on effects. More government intervention in small business. Have you ever started a small business? It's almost impenetrable, the amount of legalese you have to decode.
> 
> The way to stop these companies from shipping jobs overseas is to cut off the free-money conduit. M&A deals are incredibly expensive (recent $100billion M&A deal with Astrazeneca and Pfizer), these companies can afford to do them because they have access to free money at 0.001% interest. If you have a mosquito problem, you don't try to kill them all individually, you drain the standing water. Remove the punch bowl.


Here again, I don't understand. So, Bernie Sanders by himself will make it illegal for companies to do tax inversions? Doesn't Congress have a say in tax codes? This is all so complicated. I'm glad you are around to explain.

Also, during an era of laissez faire policies when no regulation was in its heyday, Standard Oil completely dominated the oil market to the point of monopoly. Same thing happened to meat packing and railroads became monopolies in their own markets. So 'splain me this, the worst monopolies ever seen in this country was during a time of unregulated markets. Yet you say regulation creates monopolies. How odd. I'm so glad you are here to clarify this.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 22, 2016)

spandy said:


> I was talking about handouts just because whatever. Not people being taxed on money that they actually earned.
> 
> 50%.


I sure am pissed off about that $37 in SNAP and $7 paid to welfare. But I am sooo happy over that $4K to subsidize a shoe company, oil companies and other multinationals.


----------



## Queece (Jan 22, 2016)

Here's where you aren't wrong but you aren't right at the same time. I'm not defending republicans by any stretch. I have a moral obligation to detest any person that would knowingly kill civilians for money. Both parties are rotten to the core. They are both sponsored by the exact same list of banks and financial institutions, and use congress like an open floor for insider trading.

You realized that people called the old monopolists "Robber Barons" for a reason. They were clearly breaking the law and the government was letting them do it. Market fundamentals are always obstructed by government intervention. In a normalized free-market, there wouldn't be thugs breaking up labor organization with violence and police brutality. Marginal producers would always discover the price of a commodity because cartel politics are not being enforced under threat of reprisals.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 22, 2016)

Queece said:


> Here's where you aren't wrong but you aren't right at the same time. I'm not defending republicans by any stretch. I have a moral obligation to detest any person that would knowingly kill civilians for money. Both parties are rotten to the core. They are both sponsored by the exact same list of banks and financial institutions, and use congress like an open floor for insider trading.
> 
> You realized that people called the old monopolists "Robber Barons" for a reason. They were clearly breaking the law and the government was letting them do it. Market fundamentals are always obstructed by government intervention. In a normalized free-market, there wouldn't be thugs breaking up labor organization with violence and police brutality. Marginal producers would always discover the price of a commodity because cartel politics are not being enforced under threat of reprisals.


You spout unfounded economic theory. I assert that unregulated markets -- as demonstrated in the past -- end in monopoly. The big keep getting bigger, take advantage of scale and drive out the competition. You've said nothing other than generalized theory.

Also, are you running away from your assertion that Bill Clinton on his own deregulated banks and caused the credit default swap disaster?


----------



## Queece (Jan 22, 2016)

No, Clinton could have vetoed it though. Jimmy Carter removed the cap on the amount of interest a lender could charge in the case of consumer credit issuance. It's been both sides of the isle, there are no parties, just people that work for the bank with different colored ties.

The past was characterized by using state violence against labor organizations, and then labor organizations using state violence against factory owners. What's wrong with that picture? It's the state violence interfering with free-markets. You can deny reality, but it doesn't make quantitative easing work.


----------



## Queece (Jan 22, 2016)

Further proof: Bitcoin, based on purist free market fundamentals and an unimpeachable ledger disintermediating transactions. Bitcoin has been the best performing currency worldwide for 4 of the last 5 years. Bitcoin. The non-entity is performing better than US treasury notes in terms of value retention and investment. To deny free market principles being highly effective at correcting bankster fraud is to deny reality at this point.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 22, 2016)

Queece said:


> Further proof: Bitcoin, based on purist free market fundamentals and an unimpeachable ledger disintermediating transactions. Bitcoin has been the best performing currency worldwide for 4 of the last 5 years. Bitcoin. The non-entity is performing better than US treasury notes in terms of value retention and investment. To deny free market principles being highly effective at correcting bankster fraud is to deny reality at this point.


bitcoin??? sounding like modrama


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 22, 2016)

Queece said:


> Further proof: Bitcoin, based on purist free market fundamentals and an unimpeachable ledger disintermediating transactions. Bitcoin has been the best performing currency worldwide for 4 of the last 5 years. Bitcoin. The non-entity is performing better than US treasury notes in terms of value retention and investment. To deny free market principles being highly effective at correcting bankster fraud is to deny reality at this point.


 Looks like your fogged in.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 22, 2016)

Queece said:


> Further proof: Bitcoin, based on purist free market fundamentals and an unimpeachable ledger disintermediating transactions. Bitcoin has been the best performing currency worldwide for 4 of the last 5 years. Bitcoin. The non-entity is performing better than US treasury notes in terms of value retention and investment. To deny free market principles being highly effective at correcting bankster fraud is to deny reality at this point.


Unimpeachable? True, they can't be impeached. Arrested maybe. Gox Bitcoin Japan ring a bell? You have denied reality many times.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 22, 2016)

Queece said:


> No, Clinton could have vetoed it though. Jimmy Carter removed the cap on the amount of interest a lender could charge in the case of consumer credit issuance. It's been both sides of the isle, there are no parties, just people that work for the bank with different colored ties.
> 
> The past was characterized by using state violence against labor organizations, and then labor organizations using state violence against factory owners. What's wrong with that picture? It's the state violence interfering with free-markets. You can deny reality, but it doesn't make quantitative easing work.


Dude, deregulation of banks has been giving right wing nuts the hots for a long time. Also deregulation of everything else. I'm just pointing out that banks, markets, food distributors, consumer products, mines, farmers, all go right to the lowest level of behavior without regulation. Its been demonstrated again and again. You say others are deranged but I submit that wild eyed free market theorists have no basis behind their theory. Just STFU if that's all you've got.

On a personal note, you have called people morons, irritating kids, and other denigrating terms. We are adults and can handle it but until you start spouting more than libertarian free market gobblety gook, you can't be taken seriously. You may not a total idiot, after all, you are pretty good at regurgitating Right Wing propaganda. But get off the fucking pillar of wisdom. A tool and a fool is what you really are.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't understand. You are saying that Bill Clinton, by himself repealed Glass-Steagal? Then by himself drafted and signed NAFTA? Then by himself shipped jobs overseas? I guess the Republican Congress was too busy looking at stained dresses at the time to act as a functioning legislature. Lazy perverts.
> 
> And here I thought that Republicans pushed through that banking act repeal.
> 
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Dude, deregulation of banks has been giving right wing nuts the hots for a long time. Also deregulation
> of everything else. I'm just pointing out that banks, markets, food distributors, consumer products, mines, farmers, all go right to the lowest level of behavior without regulation. Its been demonstrated again and again. You say others are deranged but I submit that wild eyed free market theorists have no basis behind their theory. Just STFU if that's all you've got.
> 
> On a personal note, you have called people morons, irritating kids, and other denigrating terms. We are adults and can handle it but until you start spouting more than libertarian free market gobblety gook, you can't be taken seriously. You may not a total idiot, after all, you are pretty good at regurgitating Right Wing propaganda. But get off the fucking pillar of wisdom. A tool and a fool is what you really are.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 22, 2016)

Queece said:


> Further proof: Bitcoin, based on purist free market fundamentals and an unimpeachable ledger disintermediating transactions. Bitcoin has been the best performing currency worldwide for 4 of the last 5 years. Bitcoin. The non-entity is performing better than US treasury notes in terms of value retention and investment. To deny free market principles being highly effective at correcting bankster fraud is to deny reality at this point.


Bitcoin does well because of its ability to be used in less than savory transactions. Period.


----------



## Queece (Jan 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Dude, deregulation of banks has been giving right wing nuts the hots for a long time. Also deregulation of everything else. I'm just pointing out that banks, markets, food distributors, consumer products, mines, farmers, all go right to the lowest level of behavior without regulation. Its been demonstrated again and again. You say others are deranged but I submit that wild eyed free market theorists have no basis behind their theory. Just STFU if that's all you've got.
> 
> On a personal note, you have called people morons, irritating kids, and other denigrating terms. We are adults and can handle it but until you start spouting more than libertarian free market gobblety gook, you can't be taken seriously. You may not a total idiot, after all, you are pretty good at regurgitating Right Wing propaganda. But get off the fucking pillar of wisdom. A tool and a fool is what you really are.


That was all an ad hominem attack. Nicely done.
You aren't providing any examples. Bitcoin, please counter. You just state the opinion you hold that there is some kind of "lowest level of behavior" to revert to. That isn't a structured argument.


----------



## Queece (Jan 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bitcoin does well because of its ability to be used in less than savory transactions. Period.


Is it Bitcoin you're talking about?
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2013-07-02/hsbc-judge-approves-1-9b-drug-money-laundering-accord


----------



## Queece (Jan 22, 2016)

"HSBC was accused of failing to monitor more than $670 billion in wire transfers and more than $9.4 billion in purchases of U.S. currency from HSBC Mexico, allowing for money laundering, prosecutors said. The bank also violated U.S. economic sanctions against Iran, Libya, Sudan, Burma and Cuba, according to a criminal information filed in the case."

From Bloomberg, after all. Tell me again how Bitcoin is the money of drug dealers and thieves.


----------



## Queece (Jan 22, 2016)

You guys need to start providing sources, my arguments are inherently more valid as they are based on reality and not the opinion of John Oliver last night. I'm not seeing any kind of rebuttal, if you want to call me crazy, fine, but that's an opinion. I'm not stating opinions, I'm merely analyzing causes and effects from my best attempt to establish a historically accurate vantage. That is done so by constructing syllogisms from factual events and the consequences there-of. These are not wild conjecture.

This is not free market capitalism:
http://www.rarenewspapers.com/view/568163


----------



## Queece (Jan 22, 2016)

Nor is a war economy that the Robber Barons grew out of. Here's a reading suggestion (really good read actually):

http://www.amazon.com/War-Racket-Antiwar-Americas-Decorated/dp/0922915865/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453510540&sr=8-1&keywords=smedley+butler


----------



## londonfog (Jan 22, 2016)

Queece said:


> You guys need to start providing sources, my arguments are inherently more valid as they are based on reality and not the opinion of John Oliver last night. I'm not seeing any kind of rebuttal, if you want to call me crazy, fine, but that's an opinion. I'm not stating opinions, I'm merely analyzing causes and effects from my best attempt to establish a historically accurate vantage. That is done so by constructing syllogisms from factual events and the consequences there-of. These are not wild conjecture.
> 
> This is not free market capitalism:
> http://www.rarenewspapers.com/view/568163


you're crazy


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Here again, I don't understand. So, Bernie Sanders by himself will make it illegal for companies to do tax inversions? Doesn't Congress have a say in tax codes? This is all so complicated. I'm glad you are around to explain.


 Are you saying sanders can't do what he has said he will do?



Fogdog said:


> Also, during an era of laissez faire policies when no regulation was in its heyday, Standard Oil completely dominated the oil market to the point of monopoly. Same thing happened to meat packing and railroads became monopolies in their own markets. So 'splain me this, the worst monopolies ever seen in this country was during a time of unregulated markets. Yet you say regulation creates monopolies. How odd. I'm so glad you are here to clarify this.


 Until monopolies became a problem there was not a need for regulation. Though you could say that at the time that monopolies were a way of life as there wasn't a lot of choice in anything at all, Not just transportation and kerosene. Regulation came about because of the tactics used to become monopolies. Today someone else would supply whatever you wish so theres no way to become a monopoly! [with a few exceptions] WITHOUT THE HELP OF THE GOVERMENT!

I hope this helps clarify things for you.


----------



## Queece (Jan 22, 2016)

that's fine.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 22, 2016)

Queece said:


> You guys need to start providing sources, my arguments are inherently more valid as they are based on reality and not the opinion of John Oliver last night. I'm not seeing any kind of rebuttal, if you want to call me crazy, fine, but that's an opinion. I'm not stating opinions, I'm merely analyzing causes and effects from my best attempt to establish a historically accurate vantage. That is done so by constructing syllogisms from factual events and the consequences there-of. These are not wild conjecture.
> 
> This is not free market capitalism:
> http://www.rarenewspapers.com/view/568163


so, am I supposed to dig up a report of the murder of strikers at any number of places? Would that convince you? I don't think so.

The labor movement in this country grew out of transgressions by the so-called robber barons of the day like hiring the Pinkerton strike busting force. The labor movement was a necessary opposing force to the wealthy few suppressing its work force.

The wealthy don't act always do things that are in their own self interest. Suppressing and killing workers kind of pisses them off, you know? Also, take the "free market" as an example. As you know, "the market" is actually the result of actions by the players in the market. Without rules and regulators, the market players do their level best to dominate. The strongest eventually prevail and the market is no longer free. It happens all the time. It most notably happened in the US in the latter part if the 19th century-early part of the 20th. Sinclair documented it pretty well but I know that you are engrossed with the hypothetical. Things that actually happened provide inconvenient facts that perturb your fantasy and therefore are explained away or ignored.


Queece said:


> That was all an ad hominem attack. Nicely done.
> You aren't providing any examples. Bitcoin, please counter. You just state the opinion you hold that there is some kind of "lowest level of behavior" to revert to. That isn't a structured argument.


actually, I did provide an example of bitcoin as a corrupt monetary unit in an earlier post. Look up Gox Japan Bitcoin.
Edit: Oh what the hell, here is a link to a wikipedia site on Gox Bitcoin: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mt._Gox

Millions of dollars worth of bitcoin were "lost". Hmm?




Queece said:


> Nor is a war economy that the Robber Barons grew out of. Here's a reading suggestion (really good read actually):
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/War-Racket-Antiwar-Americas-Decorated/dp/0922915865/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453510540&sr=8-1&keywords=smedley+butler


Oh god, how tiresome. Yeah, the war daddies made out and extended their tentacles into all sorts of places. You don't really know much about this do you? The industrialists of that age acted as they should -- in their own self interest. That there was nothing to oppose them was not their fault. They gobbled, murdered, threatened, used, abused, and basically did what they thought best. From opposition to that grew the populist movement, the Grange, and the labor movement. Eventually, our democracy corrected the system and put together rules and regulations that imperfectly oppose self interested actions by the wealthy.

I don't understand why populist is a bad term to be given a politician. Its my guess that the Robber Barons didn't like it. They have undue control over how history is written.

Somehow libertarian loonies like you think that the problem is the opposition to robber barons. Also that the solution to "the problem" is dissolution of the controls put in place to stop them. Robber barons like that.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 22, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> Are you saying sanders can't do what he has said he will do?
> .


Absolutely, I'm saying that Sanders needs a Congress that will work with him. If he's confronted with two houses in Congress controlled by Tea Baggers, he won't be able to push his agenda forward. Its up to the electorate to give Sanders a Congress that will work with him. For sure, Tea Baggers won't.


red w. blue said:


> Until monopolies became a problem there was not a need for regulation. Though you could say that at the time that monopolies were a way of life as there wasn't a lot of choice in anything at all, Not just transportation and kerosene. Regulation came about because of the tactics used to become monopolies. Today someone else would supply whatever you wish so theres no way to become a monopoly! [with a few exceptions] WITHOUT THE HELP OF THE GOVERMENT!
> 
> I hope this helps clarify things for you.


What libertarians propose is that we learn that monopolies are bad all over again. History provides inconvenient facts to counter libertarian theory. I think we are in agreement here. Monopolies became a problem and regulations were put in place to stop them. Do you think that monopolies are a thing of the past? Most recently, IBM anti competitive actions and Microsoft anti competitive actions were successfully ended by this same government. This bit about government causing monopoly is unsupported by facts. Libertarian theory is not based on reality. My god you guys are dense.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Absolutely, I'm saying that Sanders needs a Congress that will work with him. If he's confronted with two houses in Congress controlled by Tea Baggers, he won't be able to push his agenda forward. Its up to the electorate to give Sanders a Congress that will work with him. For sure, Tea Baggers won't.
> 
> What libertarians propose is that we learn that monopolies are bad all over again. History provides inconvenient facts to counter libertarian theory. I think we are in agreement here. Monopolies became a problem and regulations were put in place to stop them. Do you think that monopolies are a thing of the past? Most recently, IBM anti competitive actions and Microsoft anti competitive actions were successfully ended by this same government. This bit about government causing monopoly is unsupported by facts. Libertarian theory is not based on reality. My god you guys are dense.


Libertarians propose limited government. How this conforms to your monopoly theory escapes me...


----------



## Queece (Jan 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> so, am I supposed to dig up a report of the murder of strikers at any number of places? Would that convince you? I don't think so.
> 
> The labor movement in this country grew out of transgressions by the so-called robber barons of the day like hiring the Pinkerton strike busting force. The labor movement was a necessary opposing force to the wealthy few suppressing its work force.
> 
> ...


You realize that they accumulated their vast fortunes via uncontested government contracts for the war effort? That isn't a free market, when a government can steal people's income and put it into their drinking buddies' pockets. The problems we are facing now is that, above all else, the regulators are corrupt. Look at Moody's, directly responsible for re-pricing sub-prime assets to AA ratings. You cannot corrupt regulators that do not exist. Your point is invalid.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Queece said:


> You realize that they accumulated their vast fortunes via uncontested government contracts for the war effort? That isn't a free market, when a government can steal people's income and put it into their drinking buddies' pockets. The problems we are facing now is that, above all else, the regulators are corrupt. Look at Moody's, directly responsible for re-pricing sub-prime assets to AA ratings. You cannot corrupt regulators that do not exist. Your point is invalid.


And Hillary got rich by taking foreign donations, in many cases failing to properly document them for tax purposes and the tiny little fact that she had expressly agreed not to do it while she was Secretary of State. Her e-mail issues are not the worst of her troubles.


----------



## Queece (Jan 22, 2016)

And what happened with Mt. Gox didn't compromise Bitcoin in the least, in fact the same thing could never happen again mathematically. That is why the architecture is so robust. Meanwhile multi-trillion dollar bailout. Your point is invalid.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you're crazy


You said in two words what I said in way too many. Nice.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 22, 2016)

Queece said:


> And what happened with Mt. Gox didn't compromise Bitcoin in the least, in fact the same thing could never happen again mathematically. That is why the architecture is so robust. Meanwhile multi-trillion dollar bailout. Your point is invalid.


Dude, its not regulated. You can't say you know that it can't happen. Nobody can. Nobody predicted the Gox meltdown either. Your problem is that you don't even have 20:20 hindsight.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Dude, its not regulated. You can't say you know that it can't happen. Nobody can. Nobody predicted the Gox meltdown either. Your problem is that you don't even have 20:20 hindsight.


So what? Does everything need to be regulated?


----------



## Queece (Jan 22, 2016)

You see, it isn't regulated, but it self-audits the entire history of the blockchain as a means to verify every single transaction. It cannot lie, it has no agency, therefore it cannot act out of self-interest. The blockchain is the most democratic model of price discovery ever constructed. It doesn't need to be regulated, it would be as futile as regulating nature, as it is large enough to encompass nature and the economy beside it. Look at what forum you are on, and tell me how trying to regulate nature goes.


----------



## Queece (Jan 22, 2016)

Former KGB defector Yuri Bezmenov on leftists in the United States:


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 22, 2016)

Queece said:


> You realize that they accumulated their vast fortunes via uncontested government contracts for the war effort? That isn't a free market, when a government can steal people's income and put it into their drinking buddies' pockets.


Dude, I'm talking about what happened after the Civil War. The Civil War is its own thing. Five years of complete chaos. Its the actions of the industrialists 20 or 30 years later that caused the need for anti monopoly regulations, labor laws and food and drug regulations. What's so hard about this to understand?



Queece said:


> The problems we are facing now is that, above all else, the regulators are corrupt. Look at Moody's, directly responsible for re-pricing sub-prime assets to AA ratings. You cannot corrupt regulators that do not exist. Your point is invalid.


Man you don't know a thing do you? Moody's was not a regulating agency. Moody's is a contractor that provides securities ratings for a fee levied on the firm selling the security -- a form of self regulation otherwise known as "Fox guarding the hen house" or incest. The Bush team thought that "self regulation" was dandy. Bush and his team kept the government regulators such as the SEC and FDIC out.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So what? Does everything need to be regulated?


Financial markets, yes, they do.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 22, 2016)

Queece said:


> Former KGB defector Yuri Bezmenov on leftists in the United States:


I find it astounding how you can continue to spew ignorance yet denigrate those that at least are paying attention to even recent events. Oh well, a retarded person can't understand intelligent ones. Same goes for right wing nuts, I guess.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 22, 2016)

Queece said:


> You see, it isn't regulated, but it self-audits


That sounds pretty familiar, doesn't it? Self regulation was the bane of the economy not less than 8 years ago.


----------



## Queece (Jan 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Man you don't know a thing do you? Moody's was not a regulating agency. Moody's is a contractor that provides securities ratings for a fee levied on the firm selling the security -- a form of self regulation otherwise known as "Fox guarding the hen house" or incest. The Bush team thought that "self regulation" was dandy. Bush and his team kept the government regulators such as the SEC and FDIC out.


Yes, exactly. The fact that these independent ratings agencies were not subject to oversight means that there is an issue of moral hazard. FDIC Fanny May and Freddy Mac were also convicted of predatory collection. All regulators are venal because they are human, a machine is a much better candidate because they aren't trying to accumulate wealth through arbitrage. They don't go on vacation and they don't want to buy $140million Modiglianis.



Fogdog said:


> Dude, I'm talking about what happened after the Civil War. The Civil War is its own thing. Five years of complete chaos. Its the actions of the industrialists 20 or 30 years later that caused the need for anti monopoly regulations, labor laws and food and drug regulations. What's so hard about this to understand?


Read War is a Racket. It details exactly who were war profiteers in every conflict going as far back as the Revolutionary War. No bid contracts have been around for a long time. War was the greatest financial instrument ever invented up until the Blockchain made it irrelevant.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 22, 2016)

Kortney killed Kurt with the leadpipe in the conservatory of Building 7....


----------



## Queece (Jan 22, 2016)

Monopolies are built by state intervention. Once again, you are denying reality. We currently have an incredibly state-interventionist system and under which, companies like Apple have over $1trillion in liquid assets. That's like saying human activity is destroying biodiversity in the ocean with blue whales cruising around (biologist by trade, any claim that biodiversity is in jeopardy is a fabrication). How were all these monopolies formed? Oh, they all had former central bankers on their payroll. Look at that. Then we give the central bankers all authority on chartering money creation. Interest rate from a direct loan from the Fed: 0.25%. Interest rate you pay on a credit card from the bank: 18%. This is all perfectly legal because they hire lobbyists to literally write the legislation Congress will be convening to discuss.

State intervention creates monopolies, that is a fact because that's what we have. What is their biggest threat right now? Losing their hegemony on the money creation process via free-market forces.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So what? Does everything need to be regulated?


When there are abuses..yes.

That's the consequence of being greedy.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 22, 2016)

Queece said:


> And what happened with Mt. Gox didn't compromise Bitcoin in the least, in fact the same thing could never happen again mathematically. That is why the architecture is so robust. Meanwhile multi-trillion dollar bailout. Your point is invalid.


How quickly something that is so suspect, had this mathematical once in a lifetime, so early on.. What are the odds?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 23, 2016)

spandy said:


> I was talking about handouts just because whatever. Not people being taxed on money that they actually earned.
> 
> 50%.




Corporate welfare and agricultural welfare are handouts, there is no way around it..call it what it is..its handouts to wealthy people.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 23, 2016)

The new Bernie Commercial is outstanding with America, great song BTW.. Expect a huge surge, feel the Bern!


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 23, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The new Bernie Commercial is outstanding with America, great song BTW.. Expect a huge surge, feel the Bern!


1M hits first 24 hours..I of course am responsible for 500k myself..


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 23, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So what? Does everything need to be regulated?




Imagine if no regs existed on hunting and fishing or water usage..we would be FUCKED.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> so, am I supposed to dig up a report of the murder of strikers at any number of places? Would that convince you? I don't think so.
> 
> The labor movement in this country grew out of transgressions by the so-called robber barons of the day like hiring the Pinkerton strike busting force. The labor movement was a necessary opposing force to the wealthy few suppressing its work force.


 You could dig up murders done by the strikers at any number of places? would that convince you? I know you know of the molly maquires do you not? Tell me of where strikers were not using force before pinkertons were brought in?

I wouldn't argue that the labor movement/unions or even the aclu hasn't done some good in the past, but its time to move on past the socialist crap. The national socialist workers party or the natzi party brought HITLER to power. Why should we trust sanders.





Fogdog said:


> Absolutely, I'm saying that Sanders needs a Congress that will work with him. If he's confronted with two houses in Congress controlled by Tea Baggers, he won't be able to push his agenda forward. Its up to the electorate to give Sanders a Congress that will work with him. For sure, Tea Baggers won't.


 Calling conservative repubs ball suckers or the socialist dems cock suckers is pointless.
What I would like to know is why shouldn't we give congress a president that will work with them? The one we have now doesn't and he is a socialist like sanders, with a congress that would work with sanders or oblomba, we could say goodby to guns and hello to hitler.



Fogdog said:


> What libertarians propose is that we learn that monopolies are bad all over again. History provides inconvenient facts to counter libertarian theory. I think we are in agreement here. Monopolies became a problem and regulations were put in place to stop them. Do you think that monopolies are a thing of the past? Most recently, IBM anti competitive actions and Microsoft anti competitive actions were successfully ended by this same government. This bit about government causing monopoly is unsupported by facts. Libertarian theory is not based on reality. My god you guys are dense.


 Sorry dum dum but IBM and Microsoft ARE NOT monopolies. I don't like monopolies and the ones we have now are LABOR MONOPOLIES CALLED UNIONS! Don't YOU think we should outlaw these evil monopolies?

AS for being dense YOU ARE THE BLACK HOLE OF DENSITY no mater how illuminating we may be no light comes back out.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 23, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> You could dig up murders done by the strikers at any number of places? would that convince you? I know you know of the molly maquires do you not? Tell me of where strikers were not using force before pinkertons were brought in?
> 
> I wouldn't argue that the labor movement/unions or even the aclu hasn't done some good in the past, but its time to move on past the socialist crap. The national socialist workers party or the natzi party brought HITLER to power. Why should we trust sanders.
> 
> ...


We should trust Sanders? because 'we' trusted Bush/Cheney.

Obama is not a socialist and yes we do 'deserve' a president that will work bipartisan and that's Sanders with his 40+ years bipartisanship track record.

Now here's where you ignore what I just said and say the same shit over again, just in a different way..can you address my above comments?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 23, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bitcoin does well because of its ability to be used in less than savory transactions. Period.


It's called freedom.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 23, 2016)

Queece said:


> Yes, exactly. The fact that these independent ratings agencies were not subject to oversight means that there is an issue of moral hazard. FDIC Fanny May and Freddy Mac were also convicted of predatory collection. All regulators are venal because they are human, a machine is a much better candidate because they aren't trying to accumulate wealth through arbitrage. They don't go on vacation and they don't want to buy $140million Modiglianis.
> 
> 
> 
> Read War is a Racket. It details exactly who were war profiteers in every conflict going as far back as the Revolutionary War. No bid contracts have been around for a long time. War was the greatest financial instrument ever invented up until the Blockchain made it irrelevant.


I'll take it as read that you are venal but I don't think you've said much otherwise. The slipshod regulation in the first decade of this century was entirely due to faith in right wing philosophy, not too different from the garbage you spew here. Greenspan said that allowing banks to self regulate was a horrible mistake. 

Not going to read your book. If you can't explain it, you don't understand it yourself. And I might add, you aren't much of a reference. Explain this: what it does it have to do with the period between 1880 and 1910, when we weren't at war and the Civil War was long past?


Queece said:


> Monopolies are built by state intervention. /QUOTE]


This is horseshit. In this country, which monopoly are you referring to? China, yes, because it is ruled by a wealthy oligarchy. Which, by the way is where this country is headed unless we roll back Citizen's United and raise taxes on the wealthy. Feel the Bern, dude.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 23, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> We should trust Sanders? because 'we' trusted Bush/Cheney.
> 
> Obama is not a socialist and yes we do 'deserve' a president that will work bipartisan and that's Sanders with his 40+ years bipartisanship track record.
> 
> Now here's where you ignore what I just said and say the same shit over again, just in a different way..can you address my above comments?


 I didn't trust bush, i'm not sure why you trusted bush or any politician. If I trusted sanders I wouldn't vote for him anyway, he wants to ban rifles and his single payer health care plan would make us just a asset of the state.

You take up a lot of space and say very little.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 23, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> You could dig up murders done by the strikers at any number of places? would that convince you? I know you know of the molly maquires do you not? Tell me of where strikers were not using force before pinkertons were brought in?
> 
> I wouldn't argue that the labor movement/unions or even the aclu hasn't done some good in the past, but its time to move on past the socialist crap. The national socialist workers party or the natzi party brought HITLER to power. Why should we trust sanders.


I'm not going to tell you to read a book, I think that's a pretty lazy way to make a point. I will say that labor movements started in this country in the railroad workforce and yes the mines. Around the 1870's, a man could be fired for any reason. To a worker, losing a job is a form of violence, economic capital punishment. Railroads were in fact abusing its payroll system. Some of the first labor action was for putting in place a payday. Railroads paid workers when they felt like it. Also, shoddy records enabled cheating by those same railroads. In the mines, working conditions were horrendous. Collective labor action was met with violent strikebreakers and violence begets more of the same. I hope this helps you understand a bit more about the history of that time. If not, well then start reading because you don't know much.



red w. blue said:


> Calling conservative repubs ball suckers or the socialist dems cock suckers is pointless.
> What I would like to know is why shouldn't we give congress a president that will work with them? The one we have now doesn't and he is a socialist like sanders, with a congress that would work with sanders or oblomba, we could say goodby to guns and hello to hitler.


You could have stopped with that first sentence and we will be in perfect agreement. Put a new congress in place, put Sanders in place and feel the Bern.



red w. blue said:


> Sorry dum dum but IBM and Microsoft ARE NOT monopolies. I don't like monopolies and the ones we have now are LABOR MONOPOLIES CALLED UNIONS! Don't YOU think we should outlaw these evil monopolies?
> 
> AS for being dense YOU ARE THE BLACK HOLE OF DENSITY no mater how illuminating we may be no light comes back out.


Agree with you here. The anti-competitive actions of IBM and Microsoft were ended by Federal lawsuits. Microsoft was very much behaving like a monopoly at the time of the lawsuit. That ended when they lost. Same with IBM. Neither are monopolies today.

I called you dense because you are. For things like calling unions monopolies. In this country any union man would laugh at you.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 23, 2016)

The right to work states have crushed unions and collective bargaining.. Now the wages have reflected that. Back in the day, even talking about organizing was an immediate firing.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 23, 2016)

The conversation on this thread has proven to me that this country has gone about as far to the right as it possibly can.

The choice now is whether to throw away the Constitution once and for all- or, make some very basic changes to the way this country works and start respecting them as the framers intended. Any third option will simply lead back to the first two and I believe sooner rather than later.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 23, 2016)

Enough picking on the challenged thinking of our resident libertarians.
Polling data shows Trump and Bernie leading in Iowa. Bernie leads Hillary by a wide margin.
http://nypost.com/2016/01/21/trump-and-sanders-hold-big-leads-in-iowa-polls/?utm_source=zergnet.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=zergnet_865372


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 23, 2016)

http://robertreich.org/post/137454417985
Six responses to Sanders skeptics
1. “He’d never beat Trump or Cruz in a general election.”

Wrong. According to the latest polls, Bernie is the strongest Democratic candidate in the general election, defeating both Donald Trump and Ted Cruz in hypothetical matchups. (The latest Real Clear Politics averages of all polls shows Bernie beating Trump by a larger margin than Hillary beats Trump, and Bernie beating Cruz while Hillary loses to Cruz.)

3. “America would never elect a socialist.”

P-l-e-a-s-e. America’s most successful and beloved government programs are social insurance – Social Security and Medicare. A highway is a shared social expenditure, as is the military and public parks and schools. The problem is we now have excessive socialism for the rich (bailouts of Wall Street, subsidies for Big Ag and Big Pharma, monopolization by cable companies and giant health insurers, giant tax-deductible CEO pay packages) – all of which Bernie wants to end or prevent.

To be continued...


----------



## Queece (Jan 23, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> IBM and Microsoft were NEVER EVER MONOPOLIES YOU WERE WRONG as I said, nor were they ever even close to being a monopoly


Microsoft is a twice convicted predatory monopoly. They didn't "invent" anything. They borrowed military technology that tax-payers funded the research for, put it in a colorful box and hired marketing executives. We paid for the immensely expensive research, they were just the ones that the government lets collect rent on that research. State-interventionist monopoly, period paragraph.



Fogdog said:


> You could have stopped with that first sentence and we will be in perfect agreement. Put a new congress in place, put Sanders in place and feel the Bern.


The fact that you would need a new Congress to make Bernie's lofty ideas a reality is absurd. 98% incumbency, remember.



Fogdog said:


> I'll take it as read that you are venal but I don't think you've said much otherwise. The slipshod regulation in the first decade of this century was entirely due to faith in right wing philosophy, not too different from the garbage you spew here. Greenspan said that allowing banks to self regulate was a horrible mistake.
> 
> Not going to read your book. If you can't explain it, you don't understand it yourself. And I might add, you aren't much of a reference. Explain this: what it does it have to do with the period between 1880 and 1910, when we weren't at war and the Civil War was long past?


I just did explain it, look it up and read a fly cover, you're sitting in front of a computer. It's about war industry and legacy defense companies dating back to the revolutionary war. You realize Dow Chemical used to be called "the powder company". You claim that there are no monopolies in the US, I beg to differ. We have a monopoly on money creation, we don't need other monopolies, we already have the worst one that encompasses all other monopolies.


----------



## Queece (Jan 23, 2016)

You think companies like British Petroleum, Royal Dutch Shell, and Saudi Aramco are organic creations operating inside a free market? That's just stupid man, they say it right in the name. Those companies were formed from 1900-1910. You aren't thinking, you are just disagreeing.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 23, 2016)

Queece said:


> You think companies like British Petroleum, Royal Dutch Shell, and Saudi Aramco are organic creations operating inside a free market? That's just stupid man, they say it right in the name. Those companies were formed from 1900-1910. You aren't thinking, you are just disagreeing.







Bp really pisses me off, I've worked in that shithole refinery.. Those fucks should have went belly up after that gulf spill.. The fines should have bankrupted any company after that fuckup..but the fines were chump change and they gave out millions in "safety bonuses" 6 months layer to executives.


----------



## Queece (Jan 23, 2016)

As for more examples of Democrats being fine, upstanding individuals, and Hillary Clinton's roll in the Ukrainian coup that just took place, here's some things you probably don't know.

This is Joe Biden's son, he runs the biggest non-state energy company in Ukraine. Couldn't be more obvious. He was also kicked out of the military for doing too much cocaine.
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics/2014/05/bidens-son-gets-ukrainian-oil-company-gig/


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 23, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The right to work states have crushed unions and collective bargaining.. Now the wages have reflected that. Back in the day, even talking about organizing was an immediate firing.


Back in the day?
You mean last week?


----------



## londonfog (Jan 23, 2016)

Bernie needs to go back to the drawing board with his tax plan. I think the only people that would benefit from Bernie are the poor poor.


----------



## Queece (Jan 23, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> safety bonuses


Dude that is rich. "Safety bonuses". Weren't they explicitly told "no bonuses until next year"? Just like the bank bailouts.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 23, 2016)

Queece said:


> Microsoft is a twice convicted predatory monopoly. They didn't "invent" anything. They borrowed military technology that tax-payers funded the research for, put it in a colorful box and hired marketing executives. We paid for the immensely expensive research, they were just the ones that the government lets collect rent on that research. State-interventionist monopoly, period paragraph.


 Predatory monopoly is a legalistic term. While they are monopolistic. They have always had competitors. I know nothing of the military tec ect maybe you would like to prove that?


----------



## Queece (Jan 23, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> Predatory monopoly is a legalistic term. While they are monopolistic. They have always had competitors. I know nothing of the military tec ect maybe you would like to prove that?


Yeah sure, it's common knowledge that what the "internet" as it were, was originally designed as a tracking system using multiple nodes to make the system more robust. This was DARPA net. That tech was just boxed up after billions of dollars of tax-payer research, and sold by the likes of Steve Jobs or Bill Gates as their own product. That is outright monopolistic, if you didn't have an insider in the defense industry, the government wouldn't let you profit from state research, let alone file any kind of predatory patent on it. The competition was controlled opposition.


----------



## Queece (Jan 23, 2016)

The research yielded almost nothing but utter failure for the longest time. If a private company were to have to earmark that R&D board, they'd be bankrupt by the time they had a half-working prototype. That is a very far cry from capitalism. Another very ubiquitous incident of privatizing profits and socializing losses.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 23, 2016)

Obviously, you have no idea what DARPA networking protocol is. Yes, it was expanded to be used by all citizens, and we call it the Internet. Software companies just use it like the rest of us.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 23, 2016)

Queece said:


> Microsoft is a twice convicted predatory monopoly. They didn't "invent" anything. They borrowed military technology that tax-payers funded the research for, put it in a colorful box and hired marketing executives. We paid for the immensely expensive research, they were just the ones that the government lets collect rent on that research. State-interventionist monopoly, period paragraph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, if you want to call the government a monopoly then you have me there. Personally, I prefer a government with a monopoly on national defense too.

Agree about Microsoft. I'm glad they were convicted of predatory monopoly. Through action by our monopolistic government. I don't know why you named three foreign multinationals in the oil business to make some other point about monopolies that was pretty much obscure. LOLbertarians, you guys crack me up. I guess that you want the world to go the way of anarchocaptilalism. What a crack pot idea.

Also agree that congress isn't going to change much in the next election. So, tell me, Trump is unelectable and it looks like he's the one the GOP voters want. Do you think that Hillary would fare any better than Sanders with the Tea Party congress? I think not.


----------



## Queece (Jan 23, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Obviously, you have no idea what DARPA networking protocol is. Yes, it was expanded to be used by all citizens, and we call it the Internet. Software companies just use it like the rest of us.


Yeah, we just don't make trillions of dollars calling stolen intellectual property our own. True, I don't know much about DARPA, I just know it was one of the first instances where multi-nodal computation was being used which ultimately led to advances in the utility known as the "internet". I'm pretty sure meshnets were around at the time, the real invention was the infrastructure that was prohibitively expensive at the time, especially for a venture prospect.

You agree then that state intervention seems to be the monopolistic Midas-touch.


----------



## Queece (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm pretty sure most of the telecom lines in the US were put there through a state-sponsored program within Bell, which became AT&T I believe.


----------



## Queece (Jan 23, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Obviously, you have no idea what DARPA networking protocol is.


Being completely serious, you look like a total old-head, give us a cool story of early networks . I always like hearing guys like you wax poetic about old systems.


----------



## Queece (Jan 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> three foreign multinationals


The point I'm making about these foreign multinational oil companies (that comprise a monopolistic cartel) is that they were all at one point *state-owned*. Saudi Aramco still is, but they were talking about a *4 trillion dollar* IPO recently.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 23, 2016)

Queece said:


> I'm pretty sure most of the telecom lines in the US were put there through a state-sponsored program within Bell, which became AT&T I believe.


 Ma bell was a monopoly it was broken up and AT&T was part of it.



rollitup said:


> Obviously, you have no idea what DARPA networking protocol is. Yes, it was expanded to be used by all citizens, and we call it the Internet. Software companies just use it like the rest of us.


 And Al gore invented it. LOL


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 23, 2016)

Queece said:


> I'm pretty sure most of the telecom lines in the US were put there through a state-sponsored program within Bell, which became AT&T I believe.


 Bell done the wiring no state sponsoring.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 23, 2016)

Queece said:


> Yeah, we just don't make trillions of dollars calling stolen intellectual property our own. True, I don't know much about DARPA, I just know it was one of the first instances where multi-nodal computation was being used which ultimately led to advances in the utility known as the "internet". I'm pretty sure meshnets were around at the time, the real invention was the infrastructure that was prohibitively expensive at the time, especially for a venture prospect.
> 
> You agree then that state intervention seems to be the monopolistic Midas-touch.


 The infrastructure was there [ma bells wiring] add a server and your there.



Queece said:


> Yeah sure, it's common knowledge that what the "internet" as it were, was originally designed as a tracking system using multiple nodes to make the system more robust. This was DARPA net. That tech was just boxed up after billions of dollars of tax-payer research, and sold by the likes of Steve Jobs or Bill Gates as their own product. That is outright monopolistic, if you didn't have an insider in the defense industry, the government wouldn't let you profit from state research, let alone file any kind of predatory patent on it. The competition was controlled opposition.


 You were just wrong, Microsofts problems were from writing code so it wouldn't work with others software and forcing computer makers to pay for software that wasn't used.
I'm not sure where or how you came with jobs.


----------



## Queece (Jan 23, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> The infrastructure was there [ma bells wiring] add a server and your there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I realize that was what the lawsuit was for, but that's what Microsoft did to rise to the position where they could force back doors into their OS to sell anti-virus software. Jobs wasn't quite as bad (minus the suicide net factories and Israeli military tech sponsorship). Even if the wiring was there, taking the idea and research (who's losses were incurred to tax payers) and then acting as a gatekeeper and charging rent is monopolistic.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 23, 2016)

Queece said:


> I don't know much


queef.


----------



## Queece (Jan 23, 2016)

That's like me buying the doors to your house, just the doors, and then throwing a Molotov cocktail through your window. When you run for the doors, I've put up a velvet rope and force you to pay me a fee to use my door.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 23, 2016)

Queece said:


> I realize that was what the lawsuit was for, but that's what Microsoft did to rise to the position where they could force back doors into their OS to sell anti-virus software. Jobs wasn't quite as bad (minus the suicide net factories and Israeli military tech sponsorship). Even if the wiring was there, taking the idea and research (who's losses were incurred to tax payers) and then acting as a gatekeeper and charging rent is monopolistic.


 I wasn't defending Microsoft. There was not any losses past the normal military SOP.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 23, 2016)

Queece said:


> That's like me buying the doors to your house, just the doors, and then throwing a Molotov cocktail through your window. When you run for the doors, I've put up a velvet rope and force you to pay me a fee to use my door.


 You lost me.


----------



## Queece (Jan 23, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> losses past the normal military SOP


That's less than flattering.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The conversation on this thread has proven to me that this country has gone about as far to the right as it possibly can.
> 
> The choice now is whether to throw away the Constitution once and for all- or, make some very basic changes to the way this country works and start respecting them as the framers intended. Any third option will simply lead back to the first two and I believe sooner rather than later.


Methinks one of the LOLberarians has just melted down. None of the conservative voices recently posting here make much sense and I don't think they represent anybody. Here's what the crop of conservatives are really like:




Though I admit it doesn't refute anything you said.


In any case, have you decided its time for revolution? For myself, I'm not ready for discarding the Constitution. What do you mean in your second alternative. Sounds kind of Teabaggish but I'm pretty sure that's not what you meant.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Methinks one of the LOLberarians has just melted down. None of the conservative voices recently posting here make much sense and I don't think they represent anybody. Here's what the crop of conservatives are really like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't very clear, perhaps. We've gone as far to the right politically as we can go and still maintain some facade of adherence to Constitutional values. To continue rightward requires trampling the Bill of Rights, Ann Coulter style. That's option A, if you like.

Option B is restoring the primacy of the Bill of Rights to its rightful place at the top of American Civil and criminal jurisprudence, which means the repeal of the Patriot Act and Citizens United as a start and much more to dismantle the edifice of corporate personhood and the 'right' to influence politics with vast sums of money.

Where we are is dynamically unstable and the country will fall off this razor's edge one way or the other- soon.

Still sound teabagger to you?


----------



## londonfog (Jan 23, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The new Bernie Commercial is outstanding with America, great song BTW.. Expect a huge surge, feel the Bern!


a video telling nothing about his plan is outstanding how ?
crazy what makes some excited


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I wasn't very clear, perhaps. We've gone as far to the right politically as we can go and still maintain some facade of adherence to Constitutional values. To continue rightward requires trampling the Bill of Rights, Ann Coulter style. That's option A, if you like.
> 
> Option B is restoring the primacy of the Bill of Rights to its rightful place at the top of American Civil and criminal jurisprudence, which means the repeal of the Patriot Act and Citizens United as a start and much more to dismantle the edifice of corporate personhood and the 'right' to influence politics with vast sums of money.
> 
> ...


The part that made me squeamish is the line about restoring the Bill of Rights. I've been hearing all sorts of strange interpretations of the Constitution and Bill of Rights lately. Mostly from Tea Baggers that talk as though their interpretation, though wildly different from the laws of this land, should take precedence. An example of why I'm squeamish about Right Wing Nut militant interpretation of the constitution and the bill of rights is going on right now in Oregon on the Malheur Wildlife Refuge. I hope it ends peacefully.

The Bill of Rights is doing just fine, and even the right leaning Supreme Court's decision regarding Citizen's United doesn't refute that. As wrong headed as it sounds to you and me, because we lost in the court, its going to take an amendment to the constitution to wipe out the power of corporations to control the political process. Elections matter and the conservatives got their people onto the Supreme Court in enough numbers to force their agenda through. Unlike right wing nuts on the wildlife reserve, I accept that I lost this round but will look for other legal means to correct the problem. Within the framework of the laws of this land.

So, we need enough members in Congress to pass this amendment. In 2014, we were six votes shy of breaking the filibuster that stopped the last attempt. It all depends on how long Bernie's coat tails are when he wins.

Same goes for the Patriot Act. Bernie would sign a bill that repeals it. At least his record indicates this is so.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The part that made me squeamish is the line about restoring the Bill of Rights. I've been hearing all sorts of strange interpretations of the Constitution and Bill of Rights lately. Mostly from Tea Baggers that talk as though their interpretation, though wildly different from the laws of this land, should take precedence. An example of why I'm squeamish about Right Wing Nut militant interpretation of the constitution and the bill of rights is going on right now in Oregon on the Malheur Wildlife Refuge. I hope it ends peacefully.
> 
> The Bill of Rights is doing just fine, and even the right leaning Supreme Court's decision regarding Citizen's United doesn't refute that. As wrong headed as it sounds to you and me, because we lost in the court, its going to take an amendment to the constitution to wipe out the power of corporations to control the political process. Elections matter and the conservatives got their people onto the Supreme Court in enough numbers to force their agenda through. Unlike right wing nuts on the wildlife reserve, I accept that I lost this round but will look for other legal means to correct the problem. Within the framework of the laws of this land.
> 
> ...


I'm talking about how the Federal Government has twisted their judicial system, different subject. There are lots of abuses of our civil rights underway by all manner of authorities. These are the ones who need a check on their out of control police powers. 

I understand your squeamishness, I'm not on a mission to tear up the document or wildly reinterpret it, but rather to rescue it from those who already are twisting it up. I'm not talking about teabaggers, I'm talking about those already in positions of authority. 

Right now, police and other agencies can basically violate your civil rights at will and laugh while your lawsuit winds its way through the system, and even if you win those who violated your rights don't see a penalty. I have a serious problem with that state of affairs, you may call it what you like; I call it tyranny.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Methinks one of the LOLberarians has just melted down. None of the conservative voices recently posting here make much sense and I don't think they represent anybody. Here's what the crop of conservatives are really like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it coooooould..


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The part that made me squeamish is the line about restoring the Bill of Rights. I've been hearing all sorts of strange interpretations of the Constitution and Bill of Rights lately. Mostly from Tea Baggers that talk as though their interpretation, though wildly different from the laws of this land, should take precedence. An example of why I'm squeamish about Right Wing Nut militant interpretation of the constitution and the bill of rights is going on right now in Oregon on the Malheur Wildlife Refuge. I hope it ends peacefully.
> 
> The Bill of Rights is doing just fine, and even the right leaning Supreme Court's decision regarding Citizen's United doesn't refute that. As wrong headed as it sounds to you and me, because we lost in the court, its going to take an amendment to the constitution to wipe out the power of corporations to control the political process. Elections matter and the conservatives got their people onto the Supreme Court in enough numbers to force their agenda through. Unlike right wing nuts on the wildlife reserve, I accept that I lost this round but will look for other legal means to correct the problem. Within the framework of the laws of this land.
> 
> ...



Legitimacy ? Can a person delegate a right they do not possess?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 24, 2016)

Clintons, Wall St Nervous as Sanders Gains Lead In Iowa

So much so it's starting to affect the market

On Wall St..

'Their business model is fraud.'
-Senator Bernie Sanders

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=6&ved=0ahUKEwj0t9ux18LKAhVKXB4KHR0-A9gQqUMIJzAF&url=https://berniesanders.com/press-release/clintons-wall-street-getting-nervous-as-sanders-gains-in-iowa/&usg=AFQjCNELB7aAYsVo4exa6pDPip0nioDHyw&sig2=yuxKmFLT6YlOE4T7KRsOYQ


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 24, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Clintons, Wall St Nervous as Sanders Gains Lead In Iowa
> 
> So much so it's starting to affect the market
> 
> ...



If Bernie had any inkling of things, he'd be going after the Federal Reserve and the foundations of fraudulent "money", instead he leads the sheep down another lane....priceless. 

Now didn't Bernie vote to extend the debt limit and by doing so didn't he vote for "big banks" and "wall street" ? Why yes, he did.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 24, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> If Bernie had any inkling of things, he'd be going after the Federal Reserve and the foundations of fraudulent "money", instead he leads the sheep down another lane....priceless.
> 
> Now didn't Bernie vote to extend the debt limit and by doing so didn't he vote for "big banks" and "wall street" ? Why yes, he did.


I was willing to listen and hear what Bernie had to say. then he released his tax plan and I was like WTF


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 24, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> If Bernie had any inkling of things, he'd be going after the Federal Reserve and the foundations of fraudulent "money", instead he leads the sheep down another lane....priceless.
> 
> Now didn't Bernie vote to extend the debt limit and by doing so didn't he vote for "big banks" and "wall street" ? Why yes, he did.


This has been explained many many times and I'm not doing it again..it's time to change the record..it's scratched.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I was willing to listen and hear what Bernie had to say. then he released his tax plan and I was like WTF


I know but comprehension is a wonderful thing..try it sometime.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 24, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I know but comprehension is a wonderful thing..try it sometime.


oh I understand it. Very disappointed about Bernies plan. I guess If I was poor and did not work to accomplish the things I have in life I wouldn't mind, but that is not the case with me. Sad when you have people who are not willing to do the work in life but instead rely on others and handouts. I have NO PROBLEM helping others, but don't tax the shit out of me man.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> oh I understand it. Very disappointed about Bernies plan. I guess If I was poor and did not work to accomplish the things I have in life I wouldn't mind, but that is not the case with me. Sad when you have people who are not willing to do the work in life but instead rely on others and handouts. I have NO PROBLEM helping others, but don't tax the shit out of me man.


Your business is not subject to the 6.2% when you 1099..they are not employees..

Next complaint?


----------



## londonfog (Jan 24, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Your business is not subject to the 6.2% when you 1099..they are not employees..
> 
> Next complaint?


I guess the mods are feeling sorry for the dumb,slow, and poor today. Don't feel like repeating what they removed. No one in my employment files 1099. You keep saying that, so I'm going to assume that you have no argument about Bernie raising taxes.
You being so damn poor, it does not hurt you. I would suggest however that you move from Florida, so you can get some type of heath insurance and a job. Makes zero sense as to why you stay. Hell move to Colorado. Bernie should have never released his tax plan until after the election..lol


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I guess the mods are feeling sorry for the dumb,slow, and poor today. Don't feel like repeating what they removed. No one in my employment files 1099. You keep saying that, so I'm going to assume that you have no argument about Bernie raising taxes.
> You being so damn poor, it does not hurt you. I would suggest however that you move from Florida, so you can get some type of heath insurance and a job. Makes zero sense as to why you stay. Hell move to Colorado. Bernie should have never released his tax plan until after the election..lol


I read your first post and didn't see anything worth a deletion. Apparently, calling someone a stupid racist moron is cool, but only if the guilty party is a big lib.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I read your first post and didn't see anything worth a deletion. Apparently, calling someone a stupid racist moron is cool, but only if the guilty party is a big lib.


For some reason Schuylarr seems protected around here when someone asks her a hard question or obviously proves a point wrong somehow it gets deleted even if it falls within the terms of conduct. I have run into it occasionally and find it curious.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I guess the mods are feeling sorry for the dumb,slow, and poor today. Don't feel like repeating what they removed. No one in my employment files 1099. You keep saying that, so I'm going to assume that you have no argument about Bernie raising taxes.
> You being so damn poor, it does not hurt you. I would suggest however that you move from Florida, so you can get some type of heath insurance and a job. Makes zero sense as to why you stay. Hell move to Colorado. Bernie should have never released his tax plan until after the election..lol


Hello london,

All my employee's get 1099's . And I withhold no tax's, they work on a percentage of the gross and they pay their own tax's. Pretty simple set up, but not everybody can do that. If the business does really good their paychecks get bigger, kinda like profit sharing on a percentage of the gross.

Don't quote me but I believe Farmers and Fisherman can pay employee's and hand out 1099's. People that pay by the hour could be stuck with W4's and withholding for tax's. TRUMP!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 24, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I know but comprehension is a wonderful thing..try it sometime.


Tell that to your old cogger. BTW, BernedOut Sanders flaps those arms so much it's gonna be a hoot when he finally flies away into never never land.

Cruz for Prez!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hello london,
> 
> All my employee's get 1099's . And I withhold no tax's, they work on a percentage of the gross and they pay their own tax's. Pretty simple set up, but not everybody can do that. If the business does really good their paychecks get bigger, kinda like profit sharing on a percentage of the gross.
> 
> Don't quote me but I believe Farmers and Fisherman can pay employee's and hand out 1099's. People that pay by the hour could be stuck with W4's and withholding for tax's. TRUMP!


Interesting. Do your employees actually file a quarterly payment or do they wait until the end of the year to take it in the hiney ho?


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 24, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Interesting. Do your employees actually file a quarterly payment or do they wait until the end of the year to take it in the hiney ho?



I am not sure about how the crew pays, I am thinking it's once a year. I pay estimated tax quarterly myself.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hello london,
> 
> All my employee's get 1099's . And I withhold no tax's, they work on a percentage of the gross and they pay their own tax's. Pretty simple set up, but not everybody can do that. If the business does really good their paychecks get bigger, kinda like profit sharing on a percentage of the gross.
> 
> Don't quote me but I believe Farmers and Fisherman can pay employee's and hand out 1099's. People that pay by the hour could be stuck with W4's and withholding for tax's. TRUMP!


I can understand why you have yours 1099. It probably works best for you that way.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I am not sure about how the crew pays, I am thinking it's once a year. I pay estimated tax quarterly myself.


I bet it is once a year


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 24, 2016)

Middle class never came out of a recession as an aside. 

Your crew members need to find a way to "cheat" the system as much if not more so than they cheat us.

That's why I'm all for growers selling their produce and not have to pay taxes on it. And if you're in a business that operates mostly in cash there's nothing wrong with reporting 60% rather than 100%. I know I sure hate to pay taxes and that includes state sales tax. But, if you get audited ONE time and found non compliant, they'll latch onto you like there was no tomorrow.




I do have a (moral) problem with some growers selling their pot for outrageous prices of say......$500/oz. Plenty of sucker bets out there.....so be it.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 24, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I read your first post and didn't see anything worth a deletion. Apparently, calling someone a stupid racist moron is cool, but only if the guilty party is a big lib.


no worries. Life goes on. I just think she is one of the dizziest chicks I have ever encountered on the web and for some reason she thinks she is smart. I tell you what...we left leaning folks will trade her for one of yours. Who you offering ?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Clintons, Wall St Nervous as Sanders Gains Lead In Iowa
> 
> So much so it's starting to affect the market
> 
> ...


TELL IT, BERNIE!


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> no worries. Life goes on. I just think she is one of the dizziest chicks I have ever encountered on the web and for some reason she thinks she is smart. I tell you what...we left leaning folks will trade her for one of yours. Who you offering ?


I'd have to go with the_herbal_ legend. I don't have any real problem with him other than a previous unwarranted attack on my teenage daughter. 

We would also happily take her if you could get Kynes back on here, he was a fun read.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 24, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I'd have to go with the_herbal_ legend. I don't have any real problem with him other than a previous unwarranted attack on my teenage daughter.
> 
> We would also happily take her if you could get Kynes back on here, he was a fun read.


maybe we can just trade her for some clones


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> maybe we can just trade her for some clones


Having read quite a few of your posts, I believe you have a good understanding of the micro economics involved in running a business. I'm not so sure your command of macro economics is as firm, and this may be why we differ on tax and funding policy so much.

As for how to pay for all this? There's a graphic for that;


And so I ask you, are you sure you're seeing the whole picture?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> maybe we can just trade her for some clones


The personal attacks do nothing for either your arguments or your credibility.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I'd have to go with the_herbal_ legend. I don't have any real problem with him other than a previous unwarranted attack on my teenage daughter.
> 
> We would also happily take her if you could get Kynes back on here, he was a fun read.






I always thought kynes was chedus rice..both crack me up.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Having read quite a few of your posts, I believe you have a good underscore of the micro economics involved in running a business. I'm not so sure your command of macro economics is as firm, and this may be why we dishes on tax and funding policy so much.
> 
> As for how to pay for all this? There's a graphic for that;
> View attachment 3592738
> ...






That's good stuff.. Link? I want to copy n paste that.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I was willing to listen and hear what Bernie had to say. then he released his tax plan and I was like WTF






What's your beef with it, specifically.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 24, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I'd have to go with the_herbal_ legend. I don't have any real problem with him other than a previous unwarranted attack on my teenage daughter.
> 
> We would also happily take her if you could get Kynes back on here, he was a fun read.


Would you have any problem with Rob Roy fucking her as long as she gave consent?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> That's good stuff.. Link? I want to copy n paste that.


It's an image, just click on it and hit save.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> That's good stuff.. Link? I want to copy n paste that.


The bottom of the poster contains the address for the source: http://commondreams.org/views/2013/09/23/

I found that poster here: https://classwarinamerica.wordpress.com/2014/04/22/the-12-trillion-welfare-ripoff/


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Would you have any problem with Rob Roy fucking her as long as she gave consent?


Are you her pimp now?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Are you her pimp now?


That would imply that his daughter is a whore


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I always thought kynes was chedus rice..both crack me up.


That would be a stretch. Kynes always tackled the written word with ferocity and an unmatched wit (on RIU), while Cheeb's attempts resemble that of a troop of monkeys trying to fuck a doorknob.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 24, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Would you have any problem with Rob Roy fucking her as long as she gave consent?


I would have a problem with anyone deflowering my daughter before her 18th birthday, with or without her consent. I'm not religious or a prude by any measure, just an overprotective, well-armed father with a daughter on track for great things.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I was willing to listen and hear what Bernie had to say. then he released his tax plan and I was like WTF


Other than your rather tawdry attacks on sky, you seem to have a rational sense of the issues of today. So, what's your beef with the Sanders tax plan? Are there any alternatives out there that you would prefer?


----------



## londonfog (Jan 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Other than your rather tawdry attacks on sky, you seem to have a rational sense of the issues of today. So, what's your beef with the Sanders tax plan? Are there any alternatives out there that you would prefer?


have you not been paying attention to what I have been complaining about ? Does talking to a female online have you blinded ? come on you seem much much wiser than that ? but fair enough sometimes pu$$y can get the best of us...even poor dizzy pu$$y. 
I will have this talk with you and understand this is coming from a small business man who has worked hard his whole life to save and enjoy his works. Lets start one point at a time...until I get bored or New England starts to play better.
Bernie's plan establishes four new tax brackets of 37%, 43%, 48%, and 52% .He raises the rate of all other brackets by 2.2%. The only people who would not be affected by this is a family of maybe 4 who is making less than 29,000. are you a family of 4 making under 29,000?...not the fuck me.
Do you approve of this increase ?


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> have you not been paying attention to what I have been complaining about ? Does talking to a female online have you blinded ? come on you seem much much wiser than that ? but fair enough sometimes pu$$y can get the best of us...even poor dizzy pu$$y.
> I will have this talk with you and understand this is coming from a small business man who has worked hard his whole life to save and enjoy his works. Lets start one point at a time...until I get bored or New England starts to play better.
> Bernie's plan establishes four new brackets of 37%, 43%, 48%, and 52% .He raises the rate of all other brackets by 2.2%. The only people who would not be affected by this is a family of maybe 4 who is making less than 29,000. are you a family of 4 making under 29,000?...not the fuck me.
> Do you approve of this increase ?


Trump will lower everyone's tax's by several percent. Next week we will see when people start voting how this might play out. Being a business man myself its kind of a no brainer. TRUMP!


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

There needs to be more tax brackets and changes made to the tax code. I don't know your financial situation but I'm assuming this has very little negative effect on you and will be beneficial to you and yours in the long run.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> There needs to be more tax brackets and changes made to the tax code. I don't know your financial situation but I'm assuming this has very little negative effect on you and will be beneficial to you and yours in the long run.


Don't assume with my money. You never answered what got you so damn excited with the Bernie video telling nothing. You try answering that.

Bernie Fans- you guys see that awesome Bernie video. It was so awesome

Common sense person- No. what was he saying

Bernie Fan- He didn't say anything. it was just music playing and crowd screaming. His wife and him were walking..it was awesome. I watched it a million times

Common sense person-


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

Lol... I didn't see the question.. I thought the video was great, love that song and the idea of pulling the country together n unity and making this a better place.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Lol... I didn't see the question.. I thought the video was great, love that song and the idea of pulling the country together n unity and making this a better place.


you are easy to please. Does not take any information to make you happy


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

The information isn't in the video, its everything else he says.. I think he's the ONLY candidate worthy of voting for and can actually change things.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> have you not been paying attention to what I have been complaining about ? Does talking to a female online have you blinded ? come on you seem much much wiser than that ? but fair enough sometimes pu$$y can get the best of us...even poor dizzy pu$$y.
> I will have this talk with you and understand this is coming from a small business man who has worked hard his whole life to save and enjoy his works. Lets start one point at a time...until I get bored or New England starts to play better.
> Bernie's plan establishes four new brackets of 37%, 43%, 48%, and 52% .He raises the rate of all other brackets by 2.2%. The only people who would not be affected by this is a family of maybe 4 who is making less than 29,000. are you a family of 4 making under 29,000?...not the fuck me.
> Do you approve of this increase ?


Like it or not, we can't cut enough of our spending to redress the deficit much less retire the national debt. Practically all the budget is spent on military, social security and medicare. These aren't very elastic. So, if you are proposing overhauling these programs to avoid tax increases, then maybe it will work but I'm likely to oppose that. This makes tax increases inevitable. 

Sanders, in my opinion, proposed a graduated taxation scale that distributed the increases fairly and it will affect me. Everybody else is kicking the deficit can down the road. By not addressing the deficit, they only make things worse. Do I approve of this increase? Because I think an increase is inevitable, I support the one candidate that is honest about what has to be done. That said, the law will be written in congress. I might change my mind once the sausage is stuffed.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The information isn't in the video, its everything else he says.. I think he's the ONLY candidate worthy of voting for and can actually change things.


Oh he will change things all right...my tax bracket and my bank account


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Oh he will change things all right...my tax bracket and my bank account





I think you are exaggerating greatly, unless you are the wealthiest guy on this website.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Like it or not, we can't cut enough of our spending to redress the deficit much less retire the national debt. Practically all the budget is spent on military, social security and medicare. These aren't very elastic. So, if you are proposing overhauling these programs to avoid tax increases, then maybe it will work but I'm likely to oppose that. This makes tax increases inevitable.
> 
> Sanders, in my opinion, proposed a graduated taxation scale that distributed the increases fairly and it will affect me. Everybody else is kicking the deficit can down the road. By not addressing the deficit, they only make things worse. Do I approve of this increase? Because I think an increase is inevitable, I support the one candidate that is honest about what has to be done. That said, the law will be written in congress and the devil is in the details. I might change my mind once the sausage is stuffed.


That point goes to me.
no changing the menu once the sausage is made... order something else.
I'm retired military and I will be the first to tell you we waste a whole fuck load of money on our military and contractors, Why would you not want a overhaul of the over-spending here ?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

I'd whack that defense budget in half just to start. 
Close 90% of our foreign bases


----------



## londonfog (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I think you are exaggerating greatly, unless you are the wealthiest guy on this website.


You really not getting it are you? You just keep watching your nothing Bernie video while you cream your pants.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> That point goes to me.
> no changing the menu once the sausage is made... order something else.
> I'm retired military and I will be the first to tell you we waste a whole fuck load of money on our military and contractors, Why would you not want a overhaul of the over-spending here ?


Actually, you volleyed and sent the ball back over. Tell me, how much savings do you think you could wring out of cutting military spending waste? Enough to balance the budget? The deficit is $474B. The entire military budget is $601B. 

I guess you want a bright line in my answer, so I'll just say yes, I support the tax plan as outlined by Sanders.

The ball goes back to you.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'd whack that defense budget in half just to start.
> Close 90% of our foreign bases


That would go a long ways to balancing the budget. We'd still have $174B deficit. Of course the hue and cry from conservatives would be annoying. But no different from the cry over a proposed tax increase.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> That would go a long ways to balancing the budget. We'd still have $174B deficit. Of course the hue and cry from conservatives would be annoying. But no different from the cry over a proposed tax increase.






I'd whack all foreign aid by 90% .. Starting with Israel n Egypt. 

End the war on drugs legalize weed and more importantly mass produce hemp.. and that budget is balanced


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2016)

https://www.nationalpriorities.org/budget-basics/federal-budget-101/spending/


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'd whack all foreign aid by 90% .. Starting with Israel n Egypt.
> 
> End the war on drugs legalize weed and more importantly mass produce hemp.. and that budget is balanced


Corso for prez?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Corso for prez?




Lol .. It is so damn obvious how to improve this country..even to a meathead like me.. Industrial hemp is a treasure trove that a few dozen billionaires have kept hundreds of millions from tapping into..it makes me sick.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Lol .. It is so damn obvious how to improve this country..even to a meathead like me.. Industrial hemp is a treasure trove that a few dozen billionaires have kept hundreds of millions from tapping into..it makes me sick.


Must be dirty politicians keeping hemp illegal cause last time I checked, even a billionaire doesnt get to write the law.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

Billionaires control these slugs, that's why Bernie is my guy..no PACs no rich greedy turds pulling his strings.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Billionaires control these slugs, that's why Bernie is my guy..no PACs no rich greedy turds pulling his strings.


LOL!!! The president doesnt write the law, congress and the senate do that. You seem to give the politicians a pass for writing the legislation and enforcing the laws that prevent what you think is economic nirvana. You blame some shadow force that does not legally have the power to do what you are mad about.

Seriously, take a step back and see how you are being manipulated. You will thank me for it. BTW, nobody is clean in all this, it is just that everyone else at the table is playing you and you are falling for it.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 24, 2016)

Bernie for president lmao not in your life time awe lets steal from the rich and give to the poor Numbers will not lie when the time comes and he will be lucky if he even makes it to the elections before having a heart attack lol


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> LOL!!! The president doesnt write the law, congress and the senate do that. You seem to give the politicians a pass for writing the legislation and enforcing the laws that prevent what you think is economic nirvana. You blame some shadow force that does not legally have the power to do what you are mad about.
> 
> Seriously, take a step back and see how you are being manipulated. You will thank me for it. BTW, nobody is clean in all this, it is just that everyone else at the table is playing you and you are falling for it.


Executive orders do not need congress approval so YES presidents can make laws
articcle 11 section 1 of the amendments President has executive order so over powers all what he says goes if he wanted to be a prick i mean he can go to congress an say i want this law they can say no then he says fuck you i will write a Exuctive order how you like them apples


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

Bernie is the guy who wants money out of politics.. He's all for campaign finance reform. The rest of these bums are so deep in debt to donors they accomplished nothing when in office. 

The senators and congressmen are equally dirty-guilty. Most of these scumbags should be hung for treason.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Executive orders do not need congress approval so YES presidents can make laws


Executive orders do not exceed legislation passed by congress. Technically the president issues directives on how the law is to be executed. Of course, like most other things in the government the power has been perverted into something more than it was ever intended. Furthermore, constitutionally congress still holds the purse strings so even if the president executes an executive order, if it needs funding then they can block it.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Bernie for president lmao not in your life time awe lets steal from the rich and give to the poor Numbers will not lie when the time comes and he will be lucky if he even makes it to the elections before having a heart attack lol





He's not stealing from the rich..he wants them to step up n pay their fair share. 

I see a lot of people talking like he's on death doorstep.. Dude will live to be 90 plus


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Executive orders do not exceed legislation passed by congress. Technically the president issues directives on how the law is to be executed. Of course, like most other things in the government the power has been perverted into something more than it was ever intended. Furthermore, constitutionally congress still holds the purse strings so even if the president executes an executive order, if it needs funding then they can block it.


Executive Orders do not require *Congressional* approval to take effect but they have the same legal weight as *laws* passed by *Congress*. The*President's* source of authority to issue Executive Orders *can* be found in the Article II, Section 1 of the Constitution which grants to the*President* the "executive Power."


----------



## londonfog (Jan 24, 2016)

and I was just reminded why Bernie will not get the nod, so I guess I'm worrying for nothing. No one likes taxes raised...except for Sky, corso, fogdog and Rgog and two of them are puppets


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Bernie is the guy who wants money out of politics.. He's all for campaign finance reform. The rest of these bums are so deep in debt to donors they accomplished nothing when in office.
> 
> The senators and congressmen are equally dirty-guilty. Most of these scumbags should be hung for treason.


Corso, you seem like a nice guy and we have different views but you are mostly respectful so I appreciate that.

I dont mean to be repetitive but Congress and the Senate write the laws. That means Bernie cannot do shit about campaign finance reform nor can he do anything about tax policy unless he can get the congress and senate to go along with him. 

The legislative income stream is due to pork packages and legislation inserted into bills. Congress is not going to cut it's own balls off.

Show me what Bernie has done to create finance reform up to this date in his long career. He will tell you he is working hard on it but what has he produced?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Executive Orders do not require *Congressional* approval to take effect but they have the same legal weight as *laws* passed by *Congress*. The*President's* source of authority to issue Executive Orders *can* be found in the Article II, Section 1 of the Constitution which grants to the*President* the "executive Power."


Thank you for the civics lesson. There are 3 branches of government. The executive branch executes the laws. To which the president can issue executive orders directing the execution of these laws. Congress writes the laws and the Judicial branch backs their croniesm now...

The president is not supposed to be writing law as it violates the separation of powers in the constitution.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> He's not stealing from the rich..he wants them to step up n pay their fair share.
> 
> I see a lot of people talking like he's on death doorstep.. Dude will live to be 90 plus


Thing is his system thinks money can come out of everyone else they will take away from schools and other important issues don't kid your self 
as you can clearly see by his speaches we will ask the rich to pay there fair share lol what is fair share ??? lets look at what the rich are being taxed already mind you when i owned a corporation all moneys that went into company and by the time i payed my self a paycheck i was taxed coprorate and personal over 60 percent 
So lets rape from someone that got rich from what this country was founded on or push what remaining corporations to say FUCK YOU USA I WILL MOVE my company off shore 
Take a look at the tax already from poor to middle class who do you think is paying the most tax already ??


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and I was just reminded why Bernie will not get the nod, so I guess I'm worrying for nothing. No one likes taxes raised...except for Sky, corso, fogdog and Rgog and two of them are puppets


If you have a liberal reporter in your face demanding who you are going to vote for you may say Bernie. But most people are going to vote their pocketbook when they are alone in the voting booth. That is simply human behavior.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Thing is his system thinks money can come out of everyone else they will take away from schools and other important issues don't kid your self
> as you can clearly see by his speaches we will ask the rich to pay there fair share lol what is fair share ??? lets look at what the rich are being taxed already mind you when i owned a corporation all moneys that went into company and by the time i payed my self a paycheck i was taxed coprorate and personal over 60 percent
> So lets rape from someone that got rich from what this country was founded on or push what remaining corporations to say FUCK YOU USA I WILL MOVE my company off shore
> Take a look at the tax already from poor to middle class who do you think is paying the most tax already ??View attachment 3593023


People keep demanding the rich pay their 'Fair' share. When you try to pin them down on what that exactly is you usually cant get a response because they know that anything over 50% is bullshit... Nobody should work for less than 1/2 of their paycheck to pay the government.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> He's not stealing from the rich..he wants them to step up n pay their fair share.
> 
> I see a lot of people talking like he's on death doorstep.. Dude will live to be 90 plus


What is their 'fair' share? How much should a person pay to the government for the privilege of being an American citizen?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Thing is his system thinks money can come out of everyone else they will take away from schools and other important issues don't kid your self
> as you can clearly see by his speaches we will ask the rich to pay there fair share lol what is fair share ??? lets look at what the rich are being taxed already mind you when i owned a corporation all moneys that went into company and by the time i payed my self a paycheck i was taxed coprorate and personal over 60 percent
> So lets rape from someone that got rich from what this country was founded on or push what remaining corporations to say FUCK YOU USA I WILL MOVE my company off shore
> Take a look at the tax already from poor to middle class who do you think is paying the most tax already ??View attachment 3593023


Oh lets coddle the rich. They are sooooo suppressed. Who do you think has the money? In any case, just because somebody doesn't make enough to pay much income tax, they pay taxes elsewhere. And why do you care? You don't live in the US and hate this country anyway.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 24, 2016)

Tax the rich that make jobs happen in this country telling you with this thought the remaining corporate companies that call USA home will soon be calling Japan / china home and along with that more job loss


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Oh lets coddle the rich. They are sooooo suppressed. Who do you think has the money? In any case, just because somebody doesn't make enough to pay much income tax, they pay taxes elsewhere. And why do you care? You don't live in the US and hate this country anyway.


What is a 'fair share' ? How much should a person be required to give the government?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> People keep demanding the rich pay their 'Fair' share. When you try to pin them down on what that exactly is you usually cant get a response because they know that anything over 50% is bullshit... Nobody should work for less than 1/2 of their paycheck to pay the government.


If you are talking about income taxes, I don't completely disagree with you. 50% income tax at the top bracket isn't too far from what Bernie is proposing.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> If you are talking about income taxes, I don't completely disagree with you. 50% income tax at the top bracket isn't too far from what Bernie is proposing.


He is proposing 53% at the top tier. Which means the federal government gets more than 1/2 your income. Then the state government gets to come in for a slice. Then you pay property taxes. And sales taxes in many expensive cities are 10% or even more.

Rich people do not have to stay in the United States. There are many other options. Bernie wants to add trillions of dollars in liabilities for free education through college, etc and then on the other side he wants to impose punative taxes that have demonstrably cut revenue in the past when implemented. So, he is going to make the financial situation in the country far worse if he gets elected. I dont think Trump is that stupid.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Oh lets coddle the rich. They are sooooo suppressed. Who do you think has the money? In any case, just because somebody doesn't make enough to pay much income tax, they pay taxes elsewhere. And why do you care? You don't live in the US and hate this country anyway.


What first of all lets seperate evil corporate companies like oil n gas , or lumber or even pharm companies i am talking about someone that came up with a great company idea made it happen and is well off cause of his hard work not ones manipulatiing the stock markets or putting money in politicians pockets to better there agenda's 

Your thought is cause someone worked hard building a company lets use FACE BOOK they should be charged 80 percent tax to cover the rest of the losers in america 
Truuth is why bother trying to live the dream just follow the rest of USA and collect Welfare grow pot and sell under the table and just get by 
You guys should respect the rich that put food on millions of employees working in there organization


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm not saying Sanders is going to work miracles, he's the most honest of all candidates IMO.. That goes along way with me. He genuinely wants to improve this country and knows the importance of cleaning up wall street and the tax code..he may dream big, but so what? I'm not worried about myself..I'm 37 with no kids.. I've got skills, I haven't held a " job" in 5 years. I could go pay 1,500$ reinstatement fee to pay back dues and get a job making 55$ an hour anytime I need to.. I'm going to continue to live my life on my terms no matter who's in office or what laws are passed.. I'm thinking about the younger generation. The biggest problems I see are the banksters and wall street raping this country and military industrial complex.. I think Sanders can tackle both and handle this mess better than any candidate.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 24, 2016)

here is a idea lets cut politicians retirement funds and yearly pay lets face it 4 years in politics to recieve what 200,000 plus a year in retirement WTF is that 4 years in screwing the country only to get a nice retirement and probably on a beach in another country to boot


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm not saying Sanders is going to work miracles, he's the most honest of all candidates IMO.. That goes along way with me. He genuinely wants to improve this country and knows the importance of cleaning up wall street and the tax code..he may dream big, but so what? I'm not worried about myself..I'm 37 with no kids.. I've got skills, I haven't held a " job" in 5 years. I could go pay 1,500$ reinstatement fee to pay back dues and get a job making 55$ an hour anytime I need to.. I'm going to continue to live my life on my terms no matter who's in office or what laws are passed.. I'm thinking about the younger generation. The biggest problems I see are the banksters and wall street raping this country and military industrial complex.. I think Sanders can tackle both and handle this mess better than any candidate.


I dont think Bernie understands the problem much less the solution. Trump does understand banksters and has stared them down over a table and forced them to renegotiate loans that would have bankrupted him. Trump is worth 10 billion dollars, he cant be bought. He said if he becomes president he wouldnt give a crap about his company and I believe him because of the type of person he is. 

You talk about honesty, what has Trump not been honest about?

Sanders paid his wife to campaign for him and has given out other favors which doesnt exactly put him in a good light where I am concerned. It shows the typical attitude of a career politician where money and influence is easy to take.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> What is their 'fair' share? How much should a person pay to the government for the privilege of being an American citizen?





You never clicked that I posted a few days ago did ya. 

53% is way too high, I think 39% should be max. But no more bullshit writeoffs like sports cars or yachts or private jets.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> What first of all lets seperate evil corporate companies like oil n gas , or lumber or even pharm companies i am talking about someone that came up with a great company idea made it happen and is well off cause of his hard work not ones manipulatiing the stock markets or putting money in politicians pockets to better there agenda's
> 
> Your thought is cause someone worked hard building a company lets use FACE BOOK they should be charged 80 percent tax to cover the rest of the losers in america
> Truuth is why bother trying to live the dream just follow the rest of USA and collect Welfare grow pot and sell under the table and just get by
> You guys should respect the rich that put food on millions of employees working in there organization



This country has a low rate of social mobility -- about 8% of the population move from lower to upper income classes. My point being that you are talking about a tiny number of people in a generation that actually created new jobs and are wealthy for it. Most of the wealthy in this country were born to that status. The rest of the jobs growth is in small business. Those small businessmen are just making ends meet. So, again, you are repeating a myth. While I can understand the injustice of it all, you aren't talking about a meaningfully large group of people. I don't think you should be too worried about beggaring Gates or Zuckerberg by these changes in taxes.

Regarding that last line, that one is so tiresome. The wealthy don't put food on the tables of anybody. They only hire somebody if they think that person will produce more value than the cost. I'm not saying this is evil, but I am saying that these people are giving a job to anybody. Working people earn their keep. Unlike many of the wealthy that are actually a drain on the economy.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You never clicked that I posted a few days ago did ya.
> 
> 53% is way too high, I think 39% should be max. But no more bullshit writeoffs like sports cars or yachts or private jets.


People quote the 90% top tier back in history but I read an article that explained due to writeoffs that are not permitted today 36% was the calculated top tier tax payments.

When the federal income tax was implemented, congress guaranteed that it would never exceed 2%. What a bunch of fucking liars eh?

I think we need to get rid of the income tax altogether. I think we need to institute a national sales tax. The system is in place to already collect the taxes. We could abolish the IRS tomorrow and never have to file another income tax return again. We would not have to prove to the government what our expenses were to prevent further confiscation of our wealth. There are so many upsides to this plan.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Most of the wealthy in this country were born to that status.


This is just not true.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I dont think Bernie understands the problem much less the solution. Trump does understand banksters and has stared them down over a table and forced them to renegotiate loans that would have bankrupted him. Trump is worth 10 billion dollars, he cant be bought. He said if he becomes president he wouldnt give a crap about his company and I believe him because of the type of person he is.
> 
> You talk about honesty, what has Trump not been honest about?
> 
> Sanders paid his wife to campaign for him and has given out other favors which doesnt exactly put him in a good light where I am concerned. It shows the typical attitude of a career politician where money and influence is easy to take.


Ok, so Sanders after more than a decade in service of his state at Washington doesn't understand the problem. You do?????????


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> This is just not true.


Actually it most certainly is true.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ok, so Sanders after more than a decade in service of his state at Washington doesn't understand the problem. You do?????????


What has he done in that decade to fix the problem? I said Trump did. But yeah, I do as well. We need to dismantle the federal political machine.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Actually it most certainly is true.


I cant educate you on this.

Why do you dislike the rich so much?


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> This is just not true.


 exactly wonder how mark zuckerbergs parents must be loaded running a dental clinic lol 
Saying anyone can be rich its just a business plan and a good idea and your set and also just because someone is classified as rich they may not be other then assets i seen Rich NHL'rs ask another player for 10 bucks for parking once and he was a 30 million a year player so much for having cash on hand right lol


----------



## londonfog (Jan 24, 2016)

Bernie will not get the nod. Most people do not like the raising of taxes. That is the only thing Bernie is offering...oh yeah he is going to take down the establishment. Which is kinda of funny seeing how he is part of the establishment. How long has he held public office?
?


----------



## londonfog (Jan 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I cant educate you on this.
> 
> Why do you dislike the rich so much?


its just not the rich. I'm not rich, but Bernie plans takes money from me


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

I think Every single one of them will raise taxes, Bernie is just being upfront n honest about it.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Bernie will not get the nod. Most people do not like the raising of taxes. That is the only thing Bernie is offering...of yeah he is going to take down the establishment. Which is kinda of funny seeing how he is part of the establishment. How long has he held public office?
> ?


We argue alot but I dont think we disagree on as much as you think.

Immigration - Decades of promises of politicians and nothing has changed. Both sides are lying to us, this issue could be resolved by next week. Tax Reform - Again, decades of promises but thousands more pages of tax code. Again, they are lying to us. Campaign finance reform - Seriously? They cant agree on little issues, they are not going to agree to cut their campaign budgets. I keep being reminded of the Charlie Brown cartoon where Lucy always pulls the ball away at the last minute and Charlie Brown ends up on his back all fucked up... Keeps happening again and again. I am disgusted with the whole political system. It isnt for the people anymore, it hasnt been for the people in a long time.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Trump will lower everyone's tax's by several percent. Next week we will see when people start voting how this might play out. Being a business man myself its kind of a no brainer. TRUMP!


That logic worked out real well for Ross Perot, didn't it?


----------



## londonfog (Jan 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> We argue alot but I dont think we disagree on as much as you think.
> 
> Immigration - Decades of promises of politicians and nothing has changed. Both sides are lying to us, this issue could be resolved by next week. Tax Reform - Again, decades of promises but thousands more pages of tax code. Again, they are lying to us. Campaign finance reform - Seriously? They cant agree on little issues, they are not going to agree to cut their campaign budgets. I keep being reminded of the Charlie Brown cartoon where Lucy always pulls the ball away at the last minute and Charlie Brown ends up on his back all fucked up... Keeps happening again and again. I am disgusted with the whole political system. It isnt for the people anymore, it hasnt been for the people in a long time.


we argue because you tend to have racists and bigoted views


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 24, 2016)

But the truth is not to many people realize what it took that guy to become a millionare sure for some it took nothing for most it was painful road long hrs not like to many americans would want to endure i mean really i have seen it asking a person hey can you work extra 4 hrs you should here the fuckin excuses so really there is no drive to become rich one just falls for the same old just do what you can to survive ,,
What i get really upset is when you ask some other person from another nationality lke a mexican or what ever they jump on it cause they know hrs = money more money bigger pay checks 
But todays society wants to make money with out breaking a sweat there lazy do not want to work you always got to motivate them chase them out after each break etc and we need to go after the last remaining companies that call usa home
Wht happens after the last company moves out of USA you surely can look at each other at unemployment line and say wow we really fucked up now lets go after the middle class mind you you already have for years

If I ask you, “What do you want out of life?” and you say something like, “I want to be happy and have a great family and a job I like,” it’s so ubiquitous that it doesn’t even mean anything.

A more interesting question, a question that perhaps you’ve never considered before, is what pain do you want in your life? What are you willing to struggle for? Because that seems to be a greater determinant of how our lives turn out.

Everybody wants to have an amazing job and financial independence — but not everyone wants to suffer through 60-hour work weeks, long commutes, obnoxious paperwork, to navigate arbitrary corporate hierarchies and the blasé confines of an infinite cubicle hell. People want to be rich without the risk, without the sacrifice, without the delayed gratification necessary to accumulate wealth.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Like it or not, we can't cut enough of our spending to redress the deficit much less retire the national debt. Practically all the budget is spent on military, social security and medicare. These aren't very elastic. So, if you are proposing overhauling these programs to avoid tax increases, then maybe it will work but I'm likely to oppose that. This makes tax increases inevitable.
> 
> Sanders, in my opinion, proposed a graduated taxation scale that distributed the increases fairly and it will affect me. Everybody else is kicking the deficit can down the road. By not addressing the deficit, they only make things worse. Do I approve of this increase? Because I think an increase is inevitable, I support the one candidate that is honest about what has to be done. That said, the law will be written in congress. I might change my mind once the sausage is stuffed.


I disagree with the idea that our defense budget isn't elastic. It's badly BLOATED and needs to be cut drastically. Right back to the necessities. $1.5 Trillion dollar fighter plane programs for aircraft that don't work isn't my idea of an inelastic expenditure. I'd be more inclined to agree with you if we were at war.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Here is why I defend the rich,

Because I want to be rich some day and I dont want to have worked that hard to be taking home a paycheck where my boss is the government and they get more than I do. 

Who here is happy to see that the government gets a raise when they do???


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I disagree with the idea that our defense budget isn't elastic. It's badly BLOATED and needs to be cut drastically. Right back to the necessities. $1.5 Trillion dollar fighter plane programs for aircraft that don't work isn't my idea of an inelastic expenditure. I'd be more inclined to agree with you if we were at war.


All our government budgets are bloated. The system is corrupt. You need to spend or exceed your budget or it will get cut the next year. This leads to ridiculous waste in the government. They buy tons of surplus shit they dont need rather than end up with more cash on the books than they are supposed to have. The system is DESIGNED to cause waste. And the budgets automatically get a raise every year without any vote from congress.

It is insane what we allow to happen but nobody gets educated about it and so it continues.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I disagree with the idea that our defense budget isn't elastic. It's badly BLOATED and needs to be cut drastically. Right back to the necessities. $1.5 Trillion dollar fighter plane programs for aircraft that don't work isn't my idea of an inelastic expenditure. I'd be more inclined to agree with you if we were at war.


Yeah, everybody has been chewing my ass on that one. I stand corrected.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I think Every single one of them will raise taxes, Bernie is just being upfront n honest about it.


Either this is true, or it wrecks our economy. Again. 

Therefore, it remains to be seen whether the American voter would rather listen to tough solutions for big problems- or continue to be lied to. We'll find out in November!


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> we argue because you tend to have racists and bigoted views


Too bad about those Pats. While you were gone, we solved the budget problems. No tax increases needed if Corso runs for prez.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 24, 2016)

And whats even funnier is yes small business cause someone worked 2 weeks at a landscape company or flooring company they think hey i can do this so start a company but struggle cause they in with 1000's of others in the same field haha 

But for most people they think big companies or ones doing well are ??? thiefs but its not sure they find loop holes in the tax to better there odds no different then anyone of you in that persons shoes you would do the same am thing 

People tend to forget how much these companies put into the employee training money WCB etc it also costs companies to keep you hired its not just a nicely paved road to richness 
If there is tax hikes it should be across the board enough of this robin hood shit stealing from the rich and giving to the Governement cause it surely is not going to middle class or lower income families


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, everybody has been chewing my ass on that one. I stand corrected.


Sorry, I didn't realize I was a few pages back when I wrote that. 

The fact that our defense industry is so bloated with waste fraud and abuse comes as no surprise. What shocks me is that everyone- EVERYONE!- shrugs their shoulders to some variant of, 'what ya gonna do?' Ummmm, VOTE? 

This is prime evidence that the way things work in America today is corrosive to the quality and perhaps even quantity of our collective future.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Here is why I defend the rich,
> 
> Because I want to be rich some day and I dont want to have worked that hard to be taking home a paycheck where my boss is the government and they get more than I do.
> 
> Who here is happy to see that the government gets a raise when they do???





You will never be rich though, me either .. That is the fools gold they been selling for a very long time..the deck is stacked against us.. I don't hate rich people, Anonymous and a handful of other people post that graph about taxes.. Its very misleading, if you make 300k or 600 k you will get fuck


ttystikk said:


> Either this is true, or it wrecks our economy. Again.
> 
> Therefore, it remains to be seen whether the American voter would rather listen to tough solutions for big problems- or continue to be lied to. We'll find out in November!





I see it like this, whoever gets in the whitehouse will be looking @ 20 trillion in national debt.. How can anybody not raise taxes?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> But the truth is not to many people realize what it took that guy to become a millionare sure for some it took nothing for most it was painful road long hrs not like to many americans would want to endure i mean really i have seen it asking a person hey can you work extra 4 hrs you should here the fuckin excuses so really there is no drive to become rich one just falls for the same old just do what you can to survive ,,
> What i get really upset is when you ask some other person from another nationality lke a mexican or what ever they jump on it cause they know hrs = money more money bigger pay checks
> But todays society wants to make money with out breaking a sweat there lazy do not want to work you always got to motivate them chase them out after each break etc and we need to go after the last remaining companies that call usa home
> Wht happens after the last company moves out of USA you surely can look at each other at unemployment line and say wow we really fucked up now lets go after the middle class mind you you already have for years
> ...


Why do you care? Why do you blather on about all this? You don't live in the US and you hate the country anyway. Go to Russia where they run the country the way you like it.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Too bad about those Pats. While you were gone, we solved the budget problems. No tax increases needed if Corso runs for prez.






Shit... Haliburton would set off a couple bombs around the country to stop my Defense cuts.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You will never be rich though, me either .. That is the fools gold they been selling for a very long time..the deck is stacked against us.. I don't hate rich people, Anonymous and a handful of other people post that graph about taxes.. Its very misleading, if you make 300k or 600 k you will get fuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy: Ostrich mentality. It's worked fine so far! Well, maybe except for Shrubbery '43...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You will never be rich though, me either .. That is the fools gold they been selling for a very long time..the deck is stacked against us.. I don't hate rich people, Anonymous and a handful of other people post that graph about taxes.. Its very misleading, if you make 300k or 600 k you will get fuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will get rich enough to make myself happy. I am not sure how rich you think you need to be. For me 1-5 million in assets will do nicely.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize I was a few pages back when I wrote that.
> 
> The fact that our defense industry is so bloated with waste fraud and abuse comes as no surprise. What shocks me is that everyone- EVERYONE!- shrugs their shoulders to some variant of, 'what ya gonna do?' Ummmm, VOTE?
> 
> This is prime evidence that the way things work in America today is corrosive to the quality and perhaps even quantity of our collective future.


Yup, not only bloated but we need to do more "defense". Close those offshore bases where we are "projecting power" and go home.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

You have to truly be Insanely wealthy to Dodge the tax code... None of us will ever reach that. 


I know a guy who owns the largest heating n cooling outfit in the Midwest..he's self made and one year older than me... He bought a private jet for 7 million.. Why? Because his accountant told him to..write off... Dude makes a fortune already and now makes a nice payday leasing the jet when he's not using it. That's absurd.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 24, 2016)

Taxes will have to be raised to some degree its what the government does with it they need to get the debt down plain n simple now plan it over 10 years but to expect big corporations to fix the fuck ups the Government done is just wrong thinking stop borrowing money and get the debt down is only thing they need to do 
Nuke the federal reserve


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I will get rich enough to make myself happy. I am not sure how rich you think you need to be. For me 1-5 million in assets will do nicely.





1 million is plenty for me..


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You have to truly be Insanely wealthy to Dodge the tax code... None of us will ever reach that.
> 
> 
> I know a guy who owns the largest heating n cooling outfit in the Midwest..he's self made and one year older than me... He bought a private jet for 7 million.. Why? Because his accountant told him to..write off... Dude makes a fortune already and now makes a nice payday leasing the jet when he's not using it. That's absurd.


That is the problem with the tax code. My brother in law started an auto repair store franchise a few years ago. It is going really well though he has had to work his ass off. He went out and bought a used land rover for 50,000 dollars the other day for the same reason - tax writeoff.

We need system reform and nobody is serious about that.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> 1 million is plenty for me..


You need to start your own business and you can make a million.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Too bad about those Pats. While you were gone, we solved the budget problems. No tax increases needed if Corso runs for prez.


hopefully Cam Newton can get me a win today


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You have to truly be Insanely wealthy to Dodge the tax code... None of us will ever reach that.
> 
> 
> I know a guy who owns the largest heating n cooling outfit in the Midwest..he's self made and one year older than me... He bought a private jet for 7 million.. Why? Because his accountant told him to..write off... Dude makes a fortune already and now makes a nice payday leasing the jet when he's not using it. That's absurd.


Speak for yourself. It's a long shot, but I don't believe in aiming low.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

If weed prices keep dropping I may have to bust out the bibs n go back to pipefitting.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> If weed prices keep dropping I may have to bust out the bibs n go back to pipefitting.


I got a job for someone who knows his plumbing.

The best part? The lower weed prices go, the more business we'll get!


----------



## Queece (Jan 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> All our government budgets are bloated. The system is corrupt. You need to spend or exceed your budget or it will get cut the next year. This leads to ridiculous waste in the government. They buy tons of surplus shit they dont need rather than end up with more cash on the books than they are supposed to have. The system is DESIGNED to cause waste. And the budgets automatically get a raise every year without any vote from congress.
> 
> It is insane what we allow to happen but nobody gets educated about it and so it continues.


Oh buddy, all of that is very true and deeply troubling, except for one part, that is even more deeply troubling. The budgets do not automatically get a raise. Remember that thing called the NDAA? Congress votes to approve it. They should all be decorating lamp posts in a perfect world.



Corso312 said:


> You have to truly be Insanely wealthy to Dodge the tax code... None of us will ever reach that.
> 
> 
> I know a guy who owns the largest heating n cooling outfit in the Midwest..he's self made and one year older than me... He bought a private jet for 7 million.. Why? Because his accountant told him to..write off... Dude makes a fortune already and now makes a nice payday leasing the jet when he's not using it. That's absurd.


That's a classic example of the interest rate apartheid. Most of the time, it isn't a jet. Have you seen house prices in San Fran right now? All of it is a scheme to aggregate more wealth to the top. The cycle of accumulation/distribution is what's really at fault for strife worldwide and everyone is too busy waving their finger at Trump or calling Bernie Sanders a pussy to take a step back and see what's really going on. It's the banks guys. The only candidate that matters is one that will take on international banking and copyright cartels.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> If weed prices keep dropping I may have to bust out the bibs n go back to pipefitting.


I started a pool service and UB and others busted my ass about it here. Ended up selling it and making another 60K but the government took a huge chunk. The pool service would have maxed me out between 80 and 100,000 per year unless I went into repair which I dont really like.

I tried to work with another company doing home inspections but was never going to make real money so I am starting again. With the home inspections I can come close to bringing in 200,000 per year without needing to hire anyone. Past that I would have to get into management. We will see how it goes. 

If I get back to about 60K per year I will be working maybe 20-30 hours a week. Anyone can become a millionaire in the US, it just takes time and a lot of hard work.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I got a job for someone who knows his plumbing.
> 
> The best part? The lower weed prices go, the more business we'll get!


why don't you offer your twin Sky a job ?


----------



## Queece (Jan 24, 2016)

(That candidate doesn't exist, surprise)


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Queece said:


> Oh buddy, all of that is very true and deeply troubling, except for one part, that is even more deeply troubling. The budgets do not automatically get a raise. Remember that thing called the NDAA? Congress votes to approve it. They should all be decorating lamp posts in a perfect world.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a classic example of the interest rate apartheid. Most of the time, it isn't a jet. Have you seen house prices in San Fran right now? All of it is a scheme to aggregate more wealth to the top. The cycle of accumulation/distribution is what's really at fault for strife worldwide and everyone is too busy waving their finger at Trump or calling Bernie Sanders a pussy to take a step back and see what's really going on. It's the banks guys. The only candidate that matters is one that will take on international banking and copyright cartels.



The banks only have the power the governments give them. 90% of the world problems come back to government and they are self created...


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> hopefully Cam Newton can get me a win today





17-0 

Stick a fork in Zona


----------



## londonfog (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> 17-0
> 
> Stick a fork in Zona


so far so good


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You need to start your own business and you can make a million.




What sucks is I hate my trade, I am happier now making chump change n barely getting by .. Before I was working 50-60 hours a week in steel mills n oil refineries... Good money but I hated my job.. Most of the dudes ya work with are divorced n miserable mother fuckers.. I've got 2 inventions I been sitting on n need to look into.. Its either hit on one of those, win the lotto or marry a rich broad. None are very likely to happen


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Why do you care? Why do you blather on about all this? You don't live in the US and you hate the country anyway. Go to Russia where they run the country the way you like it.


Your right i really don't care to say go to Russia lol i find that funny ,, but ask your self something which appears to work and not your system >>?? or communism ?? cause if we look at how Communist China is doing appears in 11 years they will surpase USA in GDP 
and what about military China could overtake the United States as the world’s biggest military spender in the 2020s or 2030s what does that tell you ???
I mean already china has went to the moon and of course questioned USA on the moon landings stating where is everything lol 
as countries get better advance as in space etc wont be long before more lies will be found that USA has said or said they did lol 

http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/chinese-lunar-rover-finds-no-evidence-of-american-moon-landings/
Mind you USA still needs russian rockets to get to space kinda gives you a new meaning to how advanced usa really is

http://www.popsci.com/ula-may-get-permission-to-continue-using-russian-rockets
If you have to rely on russian rockets to get to space your in deep trouble


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> why don't you offer your twin Sky a job ?


You make a lot of assumptions about others for someone who gets so upset when people do that to you.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

If I was born a woman I would have fucked my way to the top years ago.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> If I was born a woman I would have fucked my way to the top years ago.


Another reason I'm not married.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> That point goes to me.
> no changing the menu once the sausage is made... order something else.
> I'm retired military and I will be the first to tell you we waste a whole fuck load of money on our military and contractors, Why would you not want a overhaul of the over-spending here ?


My husband noticed this too.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> That is the problem with the tax code. My brother in law started an auto repair store franchise a few years ago. It is going really well though he has had to work his ass off. He went out and bought a used land rover for 50,000 dollars the other day for the same reason - tax writeoff.
> 
> We need system reform and nobody is serious about that.


 there are benefits of owning a company here 63 vette i am building For free all tax write off using it as advertisement and possible lunchen meetings with clients  learn how to play the game but it does not make me corrupt i pay my accountant lots of money to ind loop holes and what have you legally


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I got a job for someone who knows his plumbing.
> 
> The best part? The lower weed prices go, the more business we'll get!


 well it can go so low that its not worth growing i remember when the Chinese manipulated the weed in montreal years back they bought everything up @ a low price i mean 600 a pound held onto it for a bit until everything was dried up and unloaded it @ double if not triple the price right now i wish i was harvesting but just went into flower weed is scarce this time of year everyone calling and none around now this is where to make cash


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> People quote the 90% top tier back in history but I read an article that explained due to writeoffs that are not permitted today 36% was the calculated top tier tax payments.
> 
> When the federal income tax was implemented, congress guaranteed that it would never exceed 2%. What a bunch of fucking liars eh?
> 
> I think we need to get rid of the income tax altogether. I think we need to institute a national sales tax. The system is in place to already collect the taxes. We could abolish the IRS tomorrow and never have to file another income tax return again. We would not have to prove to the government what our expenses were to prevent further confiscation of our wealth. There are so many upsides to this plan.


 The problem with that is I have paid income tax on my money except for 30 odd grand left in an IRA with LPL. That is still there because if pulled it all out my income tax would have been very high, it will come out with in the next 3 years. So I will have paid income tax on all of my money except for my SS. Why should I pay income tax again on my money?


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 24, 2016)

Cause its a crooked world lets see here you put 10,000 of taxed money into RRSP you get a certain amount taxable benefit each year ( Equates to Fuck all ) then you withdrawl the RRSP and get taxed the second time on that large sum before you even see the money 
and it also goes as income on income tax for that year you have just been bent over sideways


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Your right i really don't care to say go to Russia lol i find that funny ,, but ask your self something which appears to work and not your system >>?? or communism ?? cause if we look at how Communist China is doing appears in 11 years they will surpase USA in GDP
> and what about military China could overtake the United States as the world’s biggest military spender in the 2020s or 2030s what does that tell you ???
> I mean already china has went to the moon and of course questioned USA on the moon landings stating where is everything lol
> as countries get better advance as in space etc wont be long before more lies will be found that USA has said or said they did lol
> ...


Oh gawd, you are not only a holocaust denier but a "the landing on the moon was a hoax" guy too. I can't take you seriously and you aren't funny. Not sure I'm going to be reading your posts in the future.

So, if you hate this country, why do you come here and post on a thread about Sanders? Just to be a gadfly?

Anyway, China is not really communist anymore. Its ruled by an oligarchy of wealthy scions of the earlier party leadership. They are headed for some pretty hard times over the next few years. Not that I like the idea of 1.3 billion people on hard times but that's the direction they are going. Corruption, a completely fucked up monetary policy, artificial production and waste from building some recently constructed and very strange ghost cities and political unrest are taking them down. 

The wealthy of this country see the power that the oligarchy in China hold and salivate. We've got to break their stranglehold on Washington before they fulfill their wishes. Sanders, president, 2017.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 24, 2016)

Enough said


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 24, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Enough said


oh, look.

a holocaust denier posted a youtube video telling us why we are all so wrong about stuff.

must be legit.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, look.
> 
> a holocaust denier posted a youtube video telling us why we are all so wrong about stuff.
> 
> must be legit.


Canadian and jealous of the US. Loves him some Nukes! 

I submit 2A's proof that we didn't walk on the moon. It was MJ after all.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I was willing to listen and hear what Bernie had to say. then he released his tax plan and I was like WTF



See? There's hope for you yet.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That logic worked out real well for Ross Perot, didn't it?


I actually voted for him. I thought it was the right thing to do at the time. TRUMP!


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> This has been explained many many times and I'm not doing it again..it's time to change the record..it's scratched.


I don't recall you explaining it rationally. I do remember you rationalizing though.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I was willing to listen and hear what Bernie had to say. then he released his tax plan and I was like WTF


Any time some people plan others lives for them, you should say WTF.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 25, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Any time some people plan others lives for them, you should say WTF.





You do a lot of typing without ever saying shit, I have read hundreds of your posts and I still don't know wtf you are talking about. The best I can come up with is you feel everyone should be free enough to walk around naked and not stop at red lights.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 25, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You do a lot of typing without ever saying shit, I have read hundreds of your posts and I still don't know wtf you are talking about. The best I can come up with is you feel everyone should be free enough to walk around naked and not stop at red lights.




Can a person delegate a right they do not possess?




For the record : Shit.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 25, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Can a person delegate a right they do not possess?


Publicly elected officials are hired to delegate said rights - that's their job. By way of public election, those in the majority of the society in which they live, with, ideally, the best ideas, are elected specifically in order to determine what is right for society at the current time given the current circumstances with a solid backbone of ethics and guidelines to follow. 

So no, a random person without authority _cannot_ delegate a right they do not possess, but a _publicly elected_ official via a representative republic can because that's exactly what they're hired by the people in a society to do.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> People keep demanding the rich pay their 'Fair' share. When you try to pin them down on what that exactly is you usually cant get a response because they know that anything over 50% is bullshit... Nobody should work for less than 1/2 of their paycheck to pay the government.


Nobody should work more than 40 hours to just exist.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He is proposing 53% at the top tier. Which means the federal government gets more than 1/2 your income. Then the state government gets to come in for a slice. Then you pay property taxes. And sales taxes in many expensive cities are 10% or even more.
> 
> Rich people do not have to stay in the United States. There are many other options. Bernie wants to add trillions of dollars in liabilities for free education through college, etc and then on the other side he wants to impose punative taxes that have demonstrably cut revenue in the past when implemented. So, he is going to make the financial situation in the country far worse if he gets elected. I dont think Trump is that stupid.


What was the upper tier tax bracket like during your beloved nostalgic 40s and 50s?

You have to stop right there.

Citing property taxes and sales tax? Those are all discretionary you needn't have a home..rent and control your spending on food clothing transportation etc and you don't have to pay sales tax.

See how easy it is to live?

I see no difference in your complaint than if you made $290/week.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Nobody should work more than 40 hours to just exist.


Tell that to your orthopedic surgeon who's about to give you a knee replacement.

Frankly, I don't think you have a clue what "work ethic" means. I know quite a few folks working 60 hour weeks and their very happy. That's the lifestyle they want and like.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What was the upper tier tax bracket like during your beloved nostalgic 40s and 50s?
> 
> You have to stop right there.
> 
> ...


Some of us have a problem with stealing. You cited an example where you stole from McDonald's and you're proud of it. 

Pretty stupid to think taxes, property taxes in particular are "discretionary" as a consumer....and you do consume like the rest of us. Or should I say "you take"? 

Who in the hell do you think is paying the taxes on your apartment? YOU

Who do you think is paying for the increase in minimum wage as you shoal out more bucks for that Big Mack basket? YOU


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Here is why I defend the rich,
> 
> Because I want to be rich some day and I dont want to have worked that hard to be taking home a paycheck where my boss is the government and they get more than I do.
> 
> Who here is happy to see that the government gets a raise when they do???


Someday?

Worry about it when you get there..you might have cancer someday..should you start the chemo now?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Some of us have a problem with stealing. You cited an example where you stole from McDonald's and you think that's OK, eh?


WOW..you'd be a shitty 'telephone game' player.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Tell that to your orthopedic surgeon who's about to give you a knee replacement.
> 
> Frankly, I don't think you have a clue what "work ethic" means. I know quite a few folks working 60 hour weeks and their very happy. That's the lifestyle they want and like.


a full time job is the American Dream..not multiples because wages are stagnant..and prices of goods keep rising because sales are down..

Sales are down because there is no money to spend..poor and middle class are spenders..wealthy are investors..they need to pay their proportionate amount to wealth in taxes and raise minimum wage to flood the market with money again.. where do you think it came from in the past?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> we argue because you tend to have racists and bigoted views


Translation - "I don't agree with his political positions"

The race card is used so often that it's meaningless. 

What's the definition of insanity? Using the same buzzwords over and over again expecting a different feel-good result?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Nobody should work more than 40 hours to just exist.


I'm curious why you think that. Assuming a solid eight hours sleep a night, 40 hours work is very close to only a third of the remaining hours. Where is it written that an individual should have twice the free time PLUS sleep time as the hours they work to sustain themselves?

Why wouldn't it be acceptable for an individual to spend half of their waking hours (around 60) devoted to providing for themselves? Won't get enough XBOX time? Can't sit for that extra 20 hours texting and staring at some form of electrical display? Sounds like perfect grounds for liberals to claim a 40 hr work week is an inherent right. Somebody should pass a law or something.

From age 26 to 35, I rarely turned in a timecard with less than 70-75 hours. You don't go home when your shift is over if there is still money on the table. That's how you demonstrate your commitment and worthiness of promotion. It's also how you set yourself up for retirement at age 35. Just sayin'.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> a full time job is the American Dream..not multiples because wages are stagnant..


Bullshit. The middle class never grew out of the recession. Obama's policies have failed and he and his statisticians spin the numbers.

Because of my persistence for clarity thanks to my wife's neurotic tendencies of "being broke if and when she goes to a nursing home"  we listed all of our disposal income based on 2015 end of the year statements to see where we're at - stocks, bonds, mutual funds, IRA accounts and a helluva of cash. Let's put it this way and this may sound like I'm beating my chest, but we are worth well over a million if you add in our property holdings too which includes ag income producing land. First of Feb. we're supposed to close on a cash sale of 40 acres. We've been getting small gas royalty checks on that one for years. There are millions of Americans like us living the dream. Anyone can.

Point being - ANYONE can become "rich". It takes savvy, investments, making the right choices and MOST OF ALL, the ability to understand and cherish the concept and lifestyle of "deferred gratification". It takes time.......but it's quite easy.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 25, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> From age 26 to 35, I rarely turned in a timecard with less than 70-75 hours. You don't go home when your shift is over if there is still money on the table. That's how you demonstrate your commitment and worthiness of promotion. It's also how you set yourself up for retirement at age 35. Just sayin'.


Have a friend who retired VERY wealthy at the age of 45. He then dabbled as a consultant for the ethanol industry such as trouble shooting plant production problems here and abroad. I retired with a fat pension and a cash distribution close to 100K at the age of 54.

As opposed to several of my relatives who never learned the value of a dollar and at the age of 67 and 72, don't have a pot to piss in. No grasp of the meaning of deferred gratification....hand to mouth stupidity.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 25, 2016)

....and the victim spins.



schuylaar said:


> a full time job is the American Dream..not multiples because wages are stagnant..and prices of goods keep rising because sales are down..


Right, as many take advantage of the lowest mortgage interest rates in history. Look, if you haven't invested in property using someone else's money, your credit rating either sucks and/or you're as stupid as they come. The opportunities are out there.



> Sales are down because there is no money to spend..poor and middle class are spenders..wealthy are investors..they need to pay their proportionate amount to wealth in taxes and raise minimum wage to flood the market with money again.. where do you think it came from in the past?


Whether you're middle class or wealthy you invest to later spend, or at least you should. Read my previous posts about the concept of deferred gratification. Why do you see billionaires driving themselves around in a Prius? They've learned the value of a dollar....and priorities.


----------



## spandy (Jan 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> ....and the victim spins.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 25, 2016)

The point being?


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Publicly elected officials are hired to delegate said rights - that's their job. By way of public election, those in the majority of the society in which they live, with, ideally, the best ideas, are elected specifically in order to determine what is right for society at the current time given the current circumstances with a solid backbone of ethics and guidelines to follow.
> 
> So no, a random person without authority _cannot_ delegate a right they do not possess, but a _publicly elected_ official via a representative republic can because that's exactly what they're hired by the people in a society to do.



You're funny and completely illogical and contradictory.

So, you admit that no erm "random person" can delegate a right they do not possess. So we agree they have ZERO right to do that.

Then magically, you claim a bunch of random people all having *ZERO right* can pool their ZEROES and come up with a positive sum and confer that mathematically impossible sum you claim arises from a bunch of zero rights upon another person that was "formerly random" and who also possessed ZERO right....but then the elected former random person morphs into an "authority" in full possession of all "the peoples zeroes"? 


Do the worker zeroes use royal jelly to make this authority or do the "authorities" have some innate ability to morph into an authority once in possession of all those ZERO rights that were conferred upon them?

Lysander Spooner is laughing sir, from his grave. Will you just listen to that??!!! ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 25, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I'm curious why you think that. Assuming a solid eight hours sleep a night, 40 hours work is very close to only a third of the remaining hours. Where is it written that an individual should have twice the free time PLUS sleep time as the hours they work to sustain themselves?
> 
> Why wouldn't it be acceptable for an individual to spend half of their waking hours (around 60) devoted to providing for themselves? Won't get enough XBOX time? Can't sit for that extra 20 hours texting and staring at some form of electrical display? Sounds like perfect grounds for liberals to claim a 40 hr work week is an inherent right. Somebody should pass a law or something.
> 
> From age 26 to 35, I rarely turned in a timecard with less than 70-75 hours. You don't go home when your shift is over if there is still money on the table. That's how you demonstrate your commitment and worthiness of promotion. It's also how you set yourself up for retirement at age 35. Just sayin'.


And where is it written that they should..?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 25, 2016)

View attachment 3593514


Uncle Ben said:


> ....and the victim spins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And some of them..well, not exactly THEM..drive a..you know



This just REEKS of help for the poor and middle classes.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 25, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> So, you admit that no erm "random person" can delegate a right they do not possess. So we agree they have ZERO right to do that.
> 
> Then magically, you claim a bunch of random people all having *ZERO right* can pool their ZEROES and come up with a positive sum and confer that mathematically impossible sum you claim arises from a bunch of zero rights upon another person that was "formerly random" and who also possessed ZERO right....but then the elected former random person morphs into an "authority" in full possession of all "the peoples zeroes"?


Public elections determine who "delegates rights" in a representative republic. So when someone wins an election, they're supposed to represent the interest of the people


----------



## Beeswings (Jan 25, 2016)

Just in my own view, a billionaire driving a Prius is why the middle class is still poor. Why would he/she not buy a full size American SUV? Stimulate the economy a little.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Public elections determine who "delegates rights" in a representative republic. So when someone wins an election, they're supposed to represent the interest of the people


That was a poor rebuttal to one of the strongest arguments I've seen from RR. You didn't really address the main point of his argument.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Publicly elected officials are hired to delegate said rights - that's their job. By way of public election, those in the majority of the society in which they live, with, ideally, the best ideas, are elected specifically in order to determine what is right for society at the current time given the current circumstances with a solid backbone of ethics and guidelines to follow.


 No any official elected or not MUST FOLLOW THE CONSTITUTION AND THE LAW no mater what a majority or a minority wants.




Padawanbater2 said:


> So no, a random person without authority _cannot_ delegate a right they do not possess, but a _publicly elected_ official via a representative republic can because that's exactly what they're hired by the people in a society to do.


 Sorry but your wrong! A sheriff is an elected official, do you think that he can delegate to his deputies that they can kill or to arrest blacks on sight, or to do anything else unlawful, he/she "cannot delegate a right they do not possess". YOU ARE JUST WRONG!


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 3593514
> 
> And some of them..well, not exactly THEM..drive a..you know
> 
> ...


You might want to watch that Dave Ramsey video. I'm not a huge fan of his show because...boring. But, that video pretty much tells it like it is. If you think the government is going to make any appreciable improvement in your life, you're going to be sadly disappointed. The most you'll ever receive is a figurative bandaid for the open head wound that is your financial situation. Seven years of hopey changey and you guys are still complaining about the same shit that was going to be fixed if you just elect (insert latest bullshitter).


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2016)

Beeswings said:


> Just in my own view, a billionaire driving a Prius is why the middle class is still poor. Why would he/she not buy a full size American SUV? Stimulate the economy a little.


Squinting at the brand name, you've missed the bigger picture completely; taking the example of one billionaire vs the same amount of money split among those making $50k. To be fair, we'll even take the ten percent of the billionaire's fortune that's actual income every year, so; $100M/$50k = the income of a full 2000 families, or a town of 8000 residents.

Your billionaire bought one car, even TEN cars. How does that compare with each of the rest of those family's need for an average of 2 cars? Ten cars vs 4000 cars! Which one forms the backbone of industrial demand... and thus JOBS?

Extrapolate this idea to food, housing education, etc and you can see why our economy stagnates more as wealth and income inequality continues to increase.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 25, 2016)

Beeswings said:


> Just in my own view, a billionaire driving a Prius is why the middle class is still poor. Why would he/she not buy a full size American SUV? Stimulate the economy a little.


<sigh> um..well..this is sociology 101.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> <sigh> um..well..this is sociology 101.


Covered this from a macro economics POV above. No Soc needed!


----------



## spandy (Jan 25, 2016)

Beeswings said:


> Just in my own view, a billionaire driving a Prius is why the middle class is still poor. Why would he/she not buy a full size American SUV? Stimulate the economy a little.




Stimulate the economy by not taking out loans for big houses and new cars, and spend that money locally on something else. Ford doesn't even employ 200k in this country, and there are almost 150 million workers. Buying a new car makes executives rich, it doesn't help your neighbors pay their bills.

The % of income people over spend on just their homes and cars is staggering. Whats wrong with having money to go out and do a million other things other than make car and house payments?


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Public elections determine who "delegates rights" in a representative republic. So when someone wins an election, they're supposed to represent the interest of the people



It shall be decreed that hereinafter a positive sum can be derived from a bunch of zeroes - Paddy and "the authorities"


0
0
0
0
0
0
+0 etc.
----------
a positive sum





Beeswings said:


> Just in my own view, a billionaire driving a Prius is why the middle class is still poor. Why would he/she not buy a full size American SUV? Stimulate the economy a little.



Don't give up your day job.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Covered this from a macro economics POV above. No Soc needed!


It's been covered so many times.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Nobody should work more than 40 hours to just exist.


That is an arbitrary number made up by the government. Nobody should be told how much or how little to work.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> a full time job is the American Dream..not multiples because wages are stagnant..and prices of goods keep rising because sales are down..
> 
> Sales are down because there is no money to spend..poor and middle class are spenders..wealthy are investors..they need to pay their proportionate amount to wealth in taxes and raise minimum wage to flood the market with money again.. where do you think it came from in the past?



"..and the prices of goods keep rising because sales are down.." - schuylarr 


So that's how it works eh? Hey BROKE mother fuckers you wouldn't buy my product at x, so NOW I'm going to raise the price !


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What was the upper tier tax bracket like during your beloved nostalgic 40s and 50s?
> 
> You have to stop right there.
> 
> ...


I rent out an apartment. Who do you think pays the property tax on that apartment? Everyone pays property tax whether they own or rent, it is built right into the cost. When the property tax is high the rent is accordingly higher. Get it?

You are responsible for yourself and the income you make. It is up to you to create enough income for yourself to live the way you like. It is not the job of the government to force someone you dont know to subsidize your lifestyle.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 25, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> That was a poor rebuttal to one of the strongest arguments I've seen from RR. You didn't really address the main point of his argument.



It is impossible to really refute it, so he got out a smoke and mirrors show.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> That is an arbitrary number made up by the government. Nobody should be told how much or how little to work.


Yes they should (be told) because once again standards had to be set because of abuses to the American worker by employer..so in answer to the question where is it written?

Try FSLA to start.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Public elections determine who "delegates rights" in a representative republic. So when someone wins an election, they're supposed to represent the interest of the people



Which people ? The ones that ALL have zero right to delegate a right they do not possess?

It would then seem if the "authorities" are "representing" these people their power would be limited to the sum of the power the individuals have over other individuals....which is zero.

For instance, if I have no right to make you give me your stuff (I don't) how can I assign that nonexistent right to you if you are an elected official?

Is the magic so strong that a thing inherently wrong if you or I do it can become right if an elected official does it? Well if that is so, all I need to do to be able to steal your stuff is call myself a government right?

How can a majority of people doing the wrong thing, by virtue of their numbers change that thing into something right? How does that happen?


----------



## spandy (Jan 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> That is an arbitrary number made up by the government. Nobody should be told how much or how little to work.



Some people can't survive without their neighbors being stolen from by the government. Entitled to the point of uselessness. Cant even control their own lives, makes sense why they support politicians who promise to hand them their dreams.

40 hours a week? I remember my first part time job.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yes they should (be told) because once again standards had to be set because of abuses to the American worker by employer..so in answer to the question where is it written?
> 
> Try FSLA to start.


Workers are forced to work? What country are you living in North Korea?

Employers offer jobs. You can take the job or not take the job. That is not considered abuse....


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Tell that to your orthopedic surgeon who's about to give you a knee replacement.
> 
> Frankly, I don't think you have a clue what "work ethic" means. I know quite a few folks working 60 hour weeks and their very happy. That's the lifestyle they want and like.


So, you want your doctor to do your coronary bypass after working more than the legal limit of 48 hours in a week? Or maybe start that surgery after he's done 10 hours at the end of a week where he's done back-to-back 12 hour days? Just saying that in many professions, quality does not equal quantity.

Hard physical labor is pretty different from working behind a keyboard writing code. For some, especially as they get older, 40 hours is about the limit. Also, most people don't love their jobs but need the paycheck. Collective action by workers is about the only way to bring management to the table and discuss labor conditions. Why do states like Texas pass laws that restrict the rights of workers to do just that?


----------



## Rrog (Jan 25, 2016)

spandy said:


> Stimulate the economy by not taking out loans for big houses and new cars, and spend that money locally on something else. Ford doesn't even employ 200k in this country, and there are almost 150 million workers. Buying a new car makes executives rich, it doesn't help your neighbors pay their bills.
> 
> The % of income people over spend on just their homes and cars is staggering. Whats wrong with having money to go out and do a million other things other than make car and house payments?


I agree. Just sayin


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I agree. Just sayin


Read more closely and this is bullshit. People buy cars so they can get out and spend money! Shopping, entertainment, business, cars are a huge accelerant for the local economy- nevermind that ask those car companies who source parts and assembly services nationwide.

Workers in this country used to have money to buy up in housing every five years, a new car every two, a two to four week vacation every year and still put away savings for retirement (pensions! ) and their kid's college.

What's wrong with THAT?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, you want your doctor to do your coronary bypass after working more than the legal limit of 48 hours in a week? Or maybe start that surgery after he's done 10 hours at the end of a week where he's done back-to-back 12 hour days? Just saying that in many professions, quality does not equal quantity.
> 
> Hard physical labor is pretty different from working behind a keyboard writing code. For some, especially as they get older, 40 hours is about the limit. Also, most people don't love their jobs but need the paycheck. Collective action by workers is about the only way to bring management to the table and discuss labor conditions. Why do states like Texas pass laws that restrict the rights of workers to do just that?


And you think the doctor is too stupid and greedy to make that decision so we need the government to force him to work only certain hours?


----------



## Rrog (Jan 25, 2016)

Personally, the american infatuation with cars is the #1 thing keeping poor folks poor. I've always felt this way.

Broke ass people allowed to borrow huge $$ on something that depreciates like a rock, costs huge $$ to maintain, and costs gas. Then just when it gets a little old, we fold the remaining debt of the old vehicle in with the new.

$35,000 trucks are so common, yet who the hell can really afford the payment? Few


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 25, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Personally, the american infatuation with cars is the #1 thing keeping poor folks poor. I've always felt this way.
> 
> Broke ass people allowed to borrow huge $$ on something that depreciates like a rock, costs huge $$ to maintain, and costs gas. Then just when it gets a little old, we fold the remaining debt of the old vehicle in with the new.
> 
> $35,000 trucks are so common, yet who the hell can really afford the payment? Few


$35,000? You must be talking about a base V6, no 4wd and crank windows, either that or you're talking about a used truck with 40,000+ miles. Anything worth buying these days is 45k+. My buddy manages the Ford store in my town, most truck purchasers are walking out with $650+/month payments on six year notes. As long as they have money down, of course.


----------



## john0000 (Jan 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I rent out an apartment. Who do you think pays the property tax on that apartment? Everyone pays property tax whether they own or rent, it is built right into the cost. When the property tax is high the rent is accordingly higher. Get it?
> 
> You are responsible for yourself and the income you make. It is up to you to create enough income for yourself to live the way you like. It is not the job of the government to force someone you dont know to subsidize your lifestyle.


you hit the nail on the head..


----------



## john0000 (Jan 25, 2016)

it all comes down to personal responsibility and choices ..if you can't afford it you don't get it ..why be mad at me bc i can ..either you buy a nice car or a condo or house ..if you can't afford both you don't get both ..if you choose a nice car over the house thats a poor choice so don't be mad you can't get a mortgage now ...


----------



## londonfog (Jan 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Translation - "I don't agree with his political positions"
> 
> The race card is used so often that it's meaningless.
> 
> What's the definition of insanity? Using the same buzzwords over and over again expecting a different feel-good result?


actually if you follow my posting you will see that I don't go calling people racist.
I allow you to show who you are.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 25, 2016)

I wonder-

We are social creatures. Hell, we often commit suicide when we can't fit in, for example. It's MIGHTY important to MOST people, regardless of socio-economics. Outcasts hang themselves.

What's the #1 thing that says I'm broke? No vehicle standing on a corner waiting for a bus? Driving a shit vehicle with rust (like mine)? Take your pic. Both can shame an American fast. We've been taught this.

So what do people do to avoid their broke-ass appearance? They do what you've been watching them do- buy their social acceptance, at least in their mind. They get a loan they have no business getting from a bank that knows damn well this will end up badly for the consumer. But the banks don't care because consumers will allow themselves to be evicted before having a car repossessed. 

When wealth and disparity are so perfectly shown to us in all media, how can a large group of the population hope to ignore it? How to avoid the feeling of inadequacy that is created by the media? When bank and credit card offers come in the mail daily? After a while everyone says "yes, gimme the fucking money and I'll buy some social acceptance."

There is enormous force to be a consumer, as we're told we'll fit in better, be more attractive. How is this escapable? It's not. So despite this being such an apparently obvious life lesson to so many here, it's not obvious to most out there and here we are...


----------



## Queece (Jan 25, 2016)

You guys are like cosplayers. NLxSK is correct, 40 hours a week is a totally arbitrary number made up by people clearly out of touch with how actual work is done. It's like saying there is a legalistic reason why a red-light camera snaps a picture at 3 seconds and not 2 (or 2 in New York when they tell you 3). There is an immense problem with technical legislation in this country, if you want to be an activist nowadays, look no further than the most boring part of studying law.

People buy cars to impress other people. There is absolutely no reason why most people own personal cars, excluding the fact that women like nice cars. Does any rational, thinking man that has to earn his own money want to buy a Lamborghini Countach? Hell no, we know how much it costs, how ugly it is, and how it is definitively not 10x the amount of car you would get over buying a Honda Civic. It's because women absolutely do look at how willing you are to spend inordinate amounts of money on frivolous shit like cars, diamonds, and family courts when choosing a mate. The fact that Italian sports cars are fast is just an act of mercy on the engineers' part, they're cool because they're expensive.

The problem is, get ready for it: ..........EVERYONE'S BROKE! There is no more money anymore! Rich guys have all of it and they're too busy buying more derivatives exposure to actually purchase anything outside of the video game economy. Seriously, look around you, where is the avenue to being independently wealthy within the American dream? You basically have to be a financial speculator to even catch a sideways whiff of wealth in this country anymore. You want to retire? Better know how to sue Goldman-Sachs to get your pension back.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Read more closely and this is bullshit. People buy cars so they can get out and spend money! Shopping, entertainment, business, cars are a huge accelerant for the local economy- nevermind that ask those car companies who source parts and assembly services nationwide.
> 
> Workers in this country used to have money to buy up in housing every five years, a new car every two, a two to four week vacation every year and still put away savings for retirement (pensions! ) and their kid's college.
> 
> What's wrong with THAT?


Nothing, as long as you can afford it. Better yet, avoid debt for anything other than a house. Even then, treat that house as a hedge against inflation rather than an investment. Buy the least house you need and pay it off as soon as possible. The best way to save money is to not spend it. I know, this is boring but millenials seem to know this better than those older than they are -- except the depression era generation who were champions at saving. Good for them.

However, it seems that conservatives want it both ways. They, just as much as anybody are spending their way towards retirement into poverty yet scream "personal responsibility" when someone else runs into hard times.

I'm liberal politically but personally fiscally cautious. Personal responsibility is just that. Personal. Nobody else's business.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2016)

Queece said:


> You guys are like cosplayers. NLxSK is correct, 40 hours a week is a totally arbitrary number made up by people clearly out of touch with how actual work is done. It's like saying there is a legalistic reason why a red-light camera snaps a picture at 3 seconds and not 2 (or 2 in New York when they tell you 3). There is an immense problem with technical legislation in this country, if you want to be an activist nowadays, look no further than the most boring part of studying law.
> 
> People buy cars to impress other people. There is absolutely no reason why most people own personal cars, excluding the fact that women like nice cars. Does any rational, thinking man that has to earn his own money want to buy a Lamborghini Countach? Hell no, we know how much it costs, how ugly it is, and how it is definitively not 10x the amount of car you would get over buying a Honda Civic. It's because women absolutely do look at how willing you are to spend inordinate amounts of money on frivolous shit like cars, diamonds, and family courts when choosing a mate. The fact that Italian sports cars are fast is just an act of mercy on the engineers' part, they're cool because they're expensive.
> 
> The problem is, get ready for it: ..........EVERYONE'S BROKE! There is no more money anymore! Rich guys have all of it and they're too busy buying more derivatives exposure to actually purchase anything outside of the video game economy. Seriously, look around you, where is the avenue to being independently wealthy within the American dream? You basically have to be a financial speculator to even catch a sideways whiff of wealth in this country anymore. You want to retire? Better know how to sue Goldman-Sachs to get your pension back.


You have a pension? You must be old. Most people haven't worked for companies with a pension plan for a long time. 

Talk about personal responsibility, what about the responsibility of employers towards the workers that had a pension scheme? What those companies eventually do is run up debt, suck out all the capital, pay off the CEOs, declare bankruptcy and put the pension plan under federal pension insurance receivership. Goldman gets its vig from consulting fees through the bankruptcy proceedings. Pensioners then get the minimum allowed under the pension insurance scheme, not what was promised by their employer. You can't sue because pensioners are junior to bond holders. Now that, in my mind is evil.


----------



## Queece (Jan 25, 2016)

I just think it's funny that there's far more riveting political discussion happening on a weed growing forum than what's actually going on in the real body politic. The actual scope of political machinations today is one side wanting all your rights, and the other side wanting all your money, and they flip-flop. Occasionally they find ways to take away your money by taking away your rights (Obamacare). Sometimes they find ways of taking away your rights by taking away your money (citizen's united).

I think, before any more measured discussion takes place, that one thing be made clear. I think everyone on this forum has been consistently in accord with the new paradigm of politics. There is no left/right anymore. It's vertical now. Authoritarian/libertarian, and I think everyone here is more libertarian than anything. The rest is just horse-trading and infighting.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2016)

Queece said:


> I just think it's funny that there's far more riveting political discussion happening on a weed growing forum than what's actually going on in the real body politic. The actual scope of political machinations today is one side wanting all your rights, and the other side wanting all your money, and they flip-flop. Occasionally they find ways to take away your money by taking away your rights (Obamacare). Sometimes they find ways of taking away your rights by taking away your money (citizen's united).
> 
> I think, before any more measured discussion takes place, that one thing be made clear. I think everyone on this forum has been consistently in accord with the new paradigm of politics. There is no left/right anymore. It's vertical now. Authoritarian/libertarian, and I think everyone here is more libertarian than anything. The rest is just horse-trading and infighting.


Nope, not me. Libertarianism is a hall of smoke and mirrors. Unfounded in human history or behavior. There is no such thing as "market forces". Libertarians use that term when they don't understand what just happened. Economics are not physics. Libertarianism is just another form of faith in the supernatural only its called "The Market".

I agree somewhat with the idea that people of the left and right are not as different as we often say. Whenever I've gotten into a good discussion with a conservative, I've found that we agree on what we want for this country and the people in it. We often disagree how to get there or who should lead it but our objectives are not that different.

But libertarian ideas are more of faith in what would be if only we completely dismantled the current system and everybody changed how they behaved, as if people were an idea rather than a part of the natural world. In that way its more like communism, which in book form was also a philosophical construct unfounded in human history or behavior, at least it was until Communism became realized. Then the human animal did what it always does.


----------



## Queece (Jan 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You have a pension? You must be old. Most people haven't worked for companies with a pension plan for a long time.
> 
> Talk about personal responsibility, what about the responsibility of employers towards the workers that had a pension scheme? What those companies eventually do is run up debt, suck out all the capital, pay off the CEOs, declare bankruptcy and put the pension plan under federal pension insurance receivership. Goldman gets it's vig from consulting fees through the bankruptcy proceedings. Pensioners then get the minimum allowed under the pension insurance scheme, not what was promised by their employer. You can't sue because pensioners are junior to bond holders. Now that, in my mind is evil.


I was talking about managed pension funds, I used to be Teamsters myself, and I remember the union actually threatening mob-style violence to return the stolen pension funds. Guess what, it worked. A lot of the time, the pensions are spread out over a mutual fund with a basket of stocks and ETFs that are safe bets as they are being made as passive investments. With growth being zero and interest rates also being zero, you can't expect a return on any of that money now. Meanwhile, the hedge fund that manages the pension account is allowing other clientele to front-run the pensioners and scalp away their money, and generating unnecessary fees by making fraudulent transactions on behalf of the pension account.

It's well known that pension-fund managers are the biggest suckers on Wall Street, but they kind of have to be if they're playing the passive-investment game. I don't think pensions will even be a thing for most non-government employees unless you utilize a self-managed super fund exclusively using PMs, treasury notes, and Bitcoin.

The most major problem with banking and investment is that the only recourse you have is to take your case to, not a court, but an arbitration committee. The committee is stacked with insiders and will throw your case out, guaranteed (unless you are Teamsters and threaten to make them vanish).


----------



## Queece (Jan 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nope, not me. Libertarianism is a hall of smoke and mirrors. Unfounded in human history or behavior. There is no such thing as "market forces". Libertarians use that term when they don't understand what just happened. Economics are not physics. Libertarianism is just another form of faith in the supernatural only its called "The Market".
> 
> I agree somewhat with the idea that people of the left and right are not as different as we often say. Whenever I've gotten into a good discussion with a conservative, I've found that we agree on what we want for this country and the people in it. We often disagree how to get there or who should lead it but our objectives are not that different.
> 
> But libertarian ideas are more of faith in what would be if only we completely dismantled the current system and everybody changed how they behaved, as if people were an idea rather than a part of the natural world. In that way its more like communism, which in book form was also a philosophical construct unfounded in human history or behavior, at least it was until Communism became realized. Then the human animal did what it always does.


See, that is why I think Moby Dick is the definitive Great American Novel. Our methods are always sound, but our goals are always insane. I think any macro-philosophy treats all of humanity as chattel, and that's why there has never been a successful one. That's why it's important to have several schools of thought at once working synergistically. It's like LED lighting. You can grow a plant with pure 720nm light, but it sucks, but when you add 640nm, you get greater growth than using either spectrum individually. The more ideas that can peacefully exist in the same area leads to something greater than the sum of it's parts.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 25, 2016)

don


Rob Roy said:


> Any time some people plan others lives for them, you should say WTF.


Rob we have to stop at stop signs and red lights. Stop trying to always go against the grain just because....and no you can't walk around naked in public.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2016)

Queece said:


> See, that is why I think Moby Dick is the definitive Great American Novel. Our methods are always sound, but our goals are always insane. I think any macro-philosophy treats all of humanity as chattel, and that's why there has never been a successful one. That's why it's important to have several schools of thought at once working synergistically. It's like LED lighting. You can grow a plant with pure 720nm light, but it sucks, but when you add 640nm, you get greater growth than using either spectrum individually. The more ideas that can peacefully exist in the same area leads to something greater than the sum of it's parts.


You know, Queece, you've finally said something I can agree with.


----------



## Queece (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh I'm not_ completely_ crazy man, if you're actually here for growing advise, I'll always lead you in the right direction. Alls I need to sound smart are the right metaphors, which cannabis is so very good at providing.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nothing, as long as you can afford it. Better yet, avoid debt for anything other than a house. Even then, treat that house as a hedge against inflation rather than an investment. Buy the least house you need and pay it off as soon as possible. The best way to save money is to not spend it. I know, this is boring but millenials seem to know this better than those older than they are -- except the depression era generation who were champions at saving. Good for them.
> 
> However, it seems that conservatives want it both ways. They, just as much as anybody are spending their way towards retirement into poverty yet scream "personal responsibility" when someone else runs into hard times.
> 
> I'm liberal politically but personally fiscally cautious. Personal responsibility is just that. Personal. Nobody else's business.


 I'm fiscally conservative and have all I need and want, paid cash for my new place, the truck driver I got it from built it and gave me one hell of a deal because I paid cash. the only note is on the house I am in now and I paid 1/3 down. My SS after insurance comes in at 1,290 so I am set up right, my cars, truck and boat are paid for so I am set for life and will leave a lot when I die. I never understood why people live from pay check to pay check. We mostly see eye to eye here.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 25, 2016)

Ben & Jerry's New Flavor: Bernie Sanders

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=4&ved=0ahUKEwiT0KjCjMbKAhXJ7R4KHXCxAukQqUMIFDAD&url=http://www.today.com/food/ben-jerry-s-founder-creates-bernie-sanders-ice-cream-flavor-t69056&usg=AFQjCNFMoYuaYiVmygDQtqXUl83OL8iO1A&sig2=LOr6roYlA3_QxHe4gflZXg


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> don
> 
> Rob we have to stop at stop signs and red lights. Stop trying to always go against the grain just because....and no you can't walk around naked in public.



You have drawn a set of erroneous conclusions.

In the absence of a central authority holding a monopoly on violence (present day government) that doesn't mean people that administer roads or use roads would drive like fools anymore than having a central authority prevents everybody from driving like fools.

You seem to think about me being naked a lot. I like you, but not that way big guy.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Ben & Jerry's New Flavor: Bernie Sanders
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=4&ved=0ahUKEwiT0KjCjMbKAhXJ7R4KHXCxAukQqUMIFDAD&url=http://www.today.com/food/ben-jerry-s-founder-creates-bernie-sanders-ice-cream-flavor-t69056&usg=AFQjCNFMoYuaYiVmygDQtqXUl83OL8iO1A&sig2=LOr6roYlA3_QxHe4gflZXg


How am I supposed to dig my spoon in it? The stupid chocolate disc on top makes this the most retarded ice cream ever. It makes less sense than Bernie running for president.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 25, 2016)

Maybe it's mint because of his old dog breath.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 25, 2016)

I bet she thinking it will be free


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> How am I supposed to dig my spoon in it? The stupid chocolate disc on top makes this the most retarded ice cream ever. It makes less sense than Bernie running for president.


The chocolate disk is a metaphor for how the rich prevent the poor from having any money... - sarcasm!!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> actually if you follow my posting you will see that I don't go calling people racist.
> I allow you to show who you are.


Is that right. 



londonfog said:


> we argue because you tend to have racists and bigoted views


Another show and tell moment in the hypocritical RIU libtard history books.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Ben & Jerry's New Flavor: Bernie Sanders


Chocked full of nuts.....the way you like it.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yes they should (be told) because once again standards had to be set because of abuses to the employer by the worker..


Fixed the way of the world fer ya.  IOW, fire the bum and take away any and all bennies unless earned.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Is that right.
> 
> 
> 
> Another show and tell moment in the hypocritical RIU libtard history books.


I'm sure you mind is to small and Texas to under the meaning.
@Rob Roy may not be racist. His views supports those of racist.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Is that right.
> 
> 
> 
> Another show and tell moment in the hypocritical RIU libtard history books.


I'm sure you mind is to small and Texas to under the meaning.
@Rob Roy may not be racist. His views supports those of racist.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> And you think the doctor is too stupid and greedy to make that decision so we need the government to force him to work only certain hours?


No


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Fixed the way of the world fer ya.  IOW, fire the bum and take away any and all bennies unless earned.


A profile of typical Obama haters like you Ben


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 26, 2016)

Noam Chomsky: Sanders Has Best Policies

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/01/noam-chomsky-bernie-sanders-policies-election-160125180058899.html


----------



## londonfog (Jan 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Noam Chomsky: Sanders Has Best Policies
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/01/noam-chomsky-bernie-sanders-policies-election-160125180058899.html


Still, the majority of analysts still believe Clinton to be the likely presidential nominee to emerge from the Democratic primaries.

If that was to happen, Chomsky told _UpFront_ that he would absolutely vote for Clinton over any Republican, if he lived in a swing state.

"Oh absolutely... My vote would be against the Republican candidate," said Chomsky, who lives in Massachusetts, a safe state for the Democrats.






Mehdi Hasan interviews Noam Chomsky on UpFront [Al Jazeera]
Chomsky said there were clear differences between the two parties.

"There are enormous differences," he said. "Every Republican candidate is either a climate change denier or a sceptic who says we can't do it.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Noam Chomsky: Sanders Has Best Policies
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/01/noam-chomsky-bernie-sanders-policies-election-160125180058899.html


If there was ever a more powerful example of why one should vote for the republican candidate, I can't think of one. This alone is possibly enough to swing my vote to Trump.

The fact it was brought to us by al jazeera is the <rimshot> at the end of the joke.

al jazeera is to journalism, what Biz Markie is to..............................journalism.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2016)

40 hours a week is plenty, that's why I quit my last job.. Working 6-10's or 7-12's sucks.. You don't even have time to cash your check..banks are closed, that's why most of the guys I worked with are divorced..their wives got tired of raising the kids on her own.. Sure the money is nice but what good is it when she leaves your ass n takes half and you both end up resenting each other? Who makes out? Nobody, other than the lawyers.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2016)

AL Jazeera > Faux news


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2016)

Queece said:


> Oh I'm not_ completely_ crazy man, if you're actually here for growing advise, I'll always lead you in the right direction. Alls I need to sound smart are the right metaphors, which cannabis is so very good at providing.




I think half this site doesn't grow, there is a knee jerk response for most to scream Cal Mag!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 26, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> If there was ever a more powerful example of why one should vote for the republican candidate, I can't think of one.


Which republican candidate has a better economic plan than Sanders?


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Which republican candidate has a better economic plan than Sanders?


 All of them!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 26, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> All of them!


Yeah sure, if you don't understand how economics works

The problem with the economy is that people can't buy things because they don't have enough money, they don't have enough money because wages are too low and inflation is too high. You don't stimulate the economy by _cutting programs_ the poor/middle class rely on, that would make it worse. You stimulate the economy by increasing their buying power. 

The only reason house republicans want to cut social programs is because they don't use them


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah sure, if you don't understand how economics works
> 
> The problem with the economy is that people can't buy things because they don't have enough money, they don't have enough money because wages are too low and inflation is too high. You don't stimulate the economy by _cutting programs_ the poor/middle class rely on, that would make it worse. You stimulate the economy by increasing their buying power.


 Let them get jobs! That would stimulate the economy. You would need to be very dumb to think the crap you wrote was true. You and your parasitic kind could be stimulated with a cattle prod maybe. Buy them a ticket into the work force.


Padawanbater2 said:


> The only reason house republicans want to cut social programs is because they don't use them


 Maybe they don't like blood sucking leeches?
Quit trying to stick your hand in my pocket to feed parasites.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> Let them get jobs! That would stimulate the economy. You would need to be very dumb to think the crap you wrote was true. You and your parasitic kind could be stimulated with a cattle prod maybe. Buy them a ticket into the work force.
> 
> Maybe they don't like blood sucking leeches?
> Quit trying to stick your hand in my pocket to feed parasites.






The unemployment rate is like 5% what are you talking about..and half of that 5% is like me..they hustle for a living and receive absolutely nothing from the government.

Leeches? Like corporate and agricultural welfare recipients?


----------



## god1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The unemployment rate is like 5% what are you talking about..and half of that 5% is like me..they hustle for a living and receive absolutely nothing from the government.
> 
> Leeches? Like corporate and agricultural welfare recipients?



If the economy is so damn great why are you and your "buddies" complaining?

You can't have it both ways.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 26, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> All of them!


whats trumps plan...please be detailed


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2016)

god1 said:


> If the economy is so damn great why are you and your "buddies" complaining?
> 
> You can't have it both ways.




Who are my buddies? I can't have what both ways? 

The economy isn't great, its gotten a lot better in the last few years..wages are low and way too many jobs are outsourced.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 26, 2016)

Joe: Bernies message clear..Hillarys jumbled.

http://www.msnbc.com/morning-joe/watch/joe-bernie-s-message-clear-hillary-s-is-jumbled-608209475785


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The unemployment rate is like 5% what are you talking about..and half of that 5% is like me..they hustle for a living and receive absolutely nothing from the government.
> 
> Leeches? Like corporate and agricultural welfare recipients?


 Yes just like them. 
The work force participation rate hasn't been this low since carter in office the 70s . It has been going down since obloma has been in office. As for the unemployment rate obloma has changed how and what statistics are used and are useless for comparing to anything.
If you hustle then your not supporting the fed., if your not supporting the fed. than you are draining it. Why do you feel you should have a say in what the fed.is or does?


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> whats trumps plan...please be detailed


 You just stay right there and wait till I come back with it.


----------



## spandy (Jan 26, 2016)

Did Bernie just slip this last week?

+14.6 Clinton

thats gotta burn



schuylaar said:


> Ben & Jerry's New Flavor: Bernie Sanders
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=4&ved=0ahUKEwiT0KjCjMbKAhXJ7R4KHXCxAukQqUMIFDAD&url=http://www.today.com/food/ben-jerry-s-founder-creates-bernie-sanders-ice-cream-flavor-t69056&usg=AFQjCNFMoYuaYiVmygDQtqXUl83OL8iO1A&sig2=LOr6roYlA3_QxHe4gflZXg


Its not a real Bernie Sanders flavor unless the person in line behind you has to pay for it.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> Yes just like them.
> The work force participation rate hasn't been this low since carter in office the 70s . It has been going down since obloma has been in office. As for the unemployment rate obloma has changed how and what statistics are used and are useless for comparing to anything.
> If you hustle then your not supporting the fed., if your not supporting the fed. than you are draining it. Why do you feel you should have a say in what the fed.is or does?





* You're = you are


I've paid more in federal n state taxes in the last 15 years than you pay in 30. Don't give me that bullshit.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> * You're = you are
> 
> 
> I've paid more in federal n state taxes in the last 15 years than you pay in 30. Don't give me that bullshit.


I have been retired for 25 years so it could be true. I have assets of over 400,000. So I am sure you have no need to hustle, you have 1mil.+ right?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2016)

Million? I wish, I'd be on a beach right now sipping on a pina colada.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Million? I wish, I'd be on a beach right now sipping on a pina colada.


 What happened to your money?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 26, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I wonder-
> 
> We are social creatures. Hell, we often commit suicide when we can't fit in, for example. It's MIGHTY important to MOST people, regardless of socio-economics. Outcasts hang themselves.
> 
> ...


And, not one bit of this has changed in human history, so using people's 'bad judgement' as justification for raping the economy is patent bullshit, dreamed up to justify the ongoing theft of value from the working class.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Million? I wish, I'd be on a beach right now sipping on a pina colada.


...while worrying about how you're gonna pay the bills on 5% interest. Even a million dollars isn't what it used to be. People are advised to have three times that much in savings before they retire.

Lol, as if the average American can pull that off with their 401k.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The unemployment rate is like 5% what are you talking about..and half of that 5% is like me..they hustle for a living and receive absolutely nothing from the government.
> 
> Leeches? Like corporate and agricultural welfare recipients?


You can't possibly be so deluded that you don't understand that the unemployment rate is at least 12% and probably significantly higher than that. You do understand that for the first time in history, enough people have been unemployed long enough that they're not being included. That's the ONLY reason you're not seeing a ridiculously high unemployment percentage.

In before laughable baby boomers retiring explanation.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 26, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> You just stay right there and wait till I come back with it.


as I figured..NOTHING


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> as I figured..NOTHING


 I don't perform for you. Did you think I was?


----------



## londonfog (Jan 26, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> I don't perform for you. Did you think I was?


dude you all talk and full of shit. Repukes have no plan. Now run along


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> ...while worrying about how you're gonna pay the bills on 5% interest. Even a million dollars isn't what it used to be. People are advised to have three times that much in savings before they retire.
> 
> Lol, as if the average American can pull that off with their 401k.








When I say million..I mean liquid.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> You can't possibly be so deluded that you don't understand that the unemployment rate is at least 12% and probably significantly higher than that. You do understand that for the first time in history, enough people have been unemployed long enough that they're not being included. That's the ONLY reason you're not seeing a ridiculously high unemployment percentage.
> 
> In before laughable baby boomers retiring explanation.






There are help wanted signs everywhere,, I haven't seen that since the 90's... The problem is the jobs pay chump change.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> as I figured..NOTHING


 I would expect you to figure nothing. Thanks for meeting my expc


Corso312 said:


> There are help wanted signs everywhere,, I haven't seen that since the 90's... The problem is the jobs pay chump change.


 Dude your young you have your health what do you need with a job?


----------



## londonfog (Jan 26, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> I would expect you to figure nothing. Thanks for meeting my expc


poor stupid fellow


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 26, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> Yes just like them.
> The work force participation rate hasn't been this low since carter in office the 70s . It has been going down since obloma has been in office. As for the unemployment rate obloma has changed how and what statistics are used and are useless for comparing to anything.
> If you hustle then your not supporting the fed., if your not supporting the fed. than you are draining it. Why do you feel you should have a say in what the fed.is or does?


Isn't baby boomer early retirement factoring in to that?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> I would expect you to figure nothing. Thanks for meeting my expc
> 
> 
> Dude your young you have your health what do you need with a job?






I'm not job searching, I get the feeling you misinterpret most of my posts.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Isn't baby boomer early retirement factoring in to that?


 Boomers I'm 1 and retired in 91 would be factored in BUT illegals of working age are more than two time the boomers when the coming of age kids age factored with them, If you remember boomers have been leaving the workforce for a wile and it wasn't that big of a difference and a hell of a lot of boomers have not left the workforce as they would have in the past. think about it.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2016)

What did you retire from @red w. blue ?


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm not job searching, I get the feeling you misinterpret most of my posts.


That was a line from john goodman to Nicolas cage in RAISING ARIZONA.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What did you retire from @red w. blue ?


 WORK.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What did you retire from @red w. blue ?


Intellectual thought, apparently.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 26, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Intellectual thought, apparently.


 Some here haven't had one that I have noted.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 26, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Intellectual thought, apparently.


Because liberals are so bright.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 26, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Because liberals are so bright.


Funny


----------



## spandy (Jan 26, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Because liberals are so bright.


Looks just like her.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 26, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Because liberals are so bright.


I find it pretty funny how right wingers (there is nothing conservative about their ideas political leadership) like you and @spandy go on and on about stupid and lazy liberals. Just like much of what you say, the opposite is true. Liberals are more likely to have advanced degrees and better income. Also, look at which states receive more from the Govt. than they return. It's mostly red states, the same states have the worst education systems and fewer people with a good education. Is there such a thing as dyslexic memory?


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 26, 2016)

Red States also suck up the most welfare from all the trailer trash that votes Republican while advocating welfare cuts because "what if I done go and win the lotto. I'll be richer than rich, and I don't want to pay no taxes."


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 26, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Red States also suck up the most welfare from all the trailer trash that votes Republican while advocating welfare cuts because "what if I done go and win the lotto. I'll be richer than rich, and I don't want to pay no taxes."


Maybe they have a problem with self hate.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Maybe they have a problem with self hate.


"I did not mean that Conservatives are generally stupid; I meant, that stupid persons are generally Conservative. I believe that to be so obvious and undeniable a fact that I hardly think any hon. Gentleman will question it." - John Stuart Mill


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 26, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Red States also suck up the most welfare from all the trailer trash that votes Republican while advocating welfare cuts because "what if I done go and win the lotto. I'll be richer than rich, and I don't want to pay no taxes."


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Maybe they have a problem with self hate.





Not self hatred, easily manipulated and misled. 

I still haven't seen one righty here admit that corporate welfare and agricultural welfare even exist.. They are too brainwashed and cry and moan about a single mom with a job getting wic.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Red States also suck up the most welfare from all the trailer trash that votes Republican while advocating welfare cuts because "what if I done go and win the lotto. I'll be richer than rich, and I don't want to pay no taxes."








Lmaoooo that is too funny, yet so true.


----------



## WeeblesWobbles (Jan 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Lmaoooo that is too funny, yet so true.


While you may find it amusing, it's not true. The poor vote disproportionately for Democrats. If they vote at all.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I find it pretty funny how right wingers (there is nothing conservative about their ideas political leadership) like you and @spandy go on and on about stupid and lazy liberals. Just like much of what you say, the opposite is true. Liberals are more likely to have advanced degrees and better income. Also, look at which states receive more from the Govt. than they return. It's mostly red states, the same states have the worst education systems and fewer people with a good education. Is there such a thing as dyslexic memory?


First, you make the classic mistake of thinking republicans are Conservative, most aren't, which is why I'm not a republican.

Second, I will happily compare IQ's and financial success with virtually any lib on this forum. There may be one or two doing better, but I doubt it. 



pnwmystery said:


> "I did not mean that Conservatives are generally stupid; I meant, that stupid persons are generally Conservative. I believe that to be so obvious and undeniable a fact that I hardly think any hon. Gentleman will question it." - John Stuart Mill


You might want to take a look at the democrat base, they make the republican base look like rocket scientists.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2016)

95 of 100 poorest counties in the country are in red States- fact

9 out of the ten poorest states in the country are red- fact ...THEY PAY LESS IN TAXES THAN WHAT THEY RECEIVED- fact


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> First, you make the classic mistake of thinking republicans are Conservative, most aren't, which is why I'm not a republican.
> 
> Second, I will happily compare IQ's and financial success with virtually any lib on this forum. There may be one or two doing better, but I doubt it.
> 
> ...






You might want to take a trip down South or through the bible belt before ya post that.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 26, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


>


Wait, I can't recall. Which political office did Carville run for? Oh right, he's a consultant for politicians. So, this is meaningful how?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2016)

That creepy bald fuck has pedophile written all over him.


----------



## Abiqua (Jan 26, 2016)

Fuck democrats Fuck Republicans Fuck all flags.....oh sorry wrong thread...


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 26, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> First, you make the classic mistake of thinking republicans are Conservative, most aren't, which is why I'm not a republican.
> 
> Second, I will happily compare IQ's and financial success with virtually any lib on this forum. There may be one or two doing better, but I doubt it.
> 
> ...


Not really talking about you, why does this have to be about you?. I'm refuting your endless postings with the mindless and factually incorrect trope about liberals. Its backasswards dude. Many more right wingers (not conservative, they aren't conserving anything) receive federal assistance than liberals. Also many more liberals have better education than right wingers.


----------



## WeeblesWobbles (Jan 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> 95 of 100 poorest counties in the country are in red States- fact
> 
> 9 out of the ten poorest states in the country are red- fact ...THEY PAY LESS IN TAXES THAN WHAT THEY RECEIVED- fact


Tomato, potato. You were mocking the poor for voting a Republican. They don't. Now you're saying some county in Mississippi with 8,000 relatively poor individuals sucks up more aid per capita than, say, Cook County (Chicago). That's true, and totally irrelevant. 

If you stop massaging your statistics you'll see that the majority of aid, in absolute terms, not per capita, goes to Blue cities. How could it not? That's where the majority of poor live. There's nothing wrong with that. Cities have rich folk to offset their poor. Rural areas don't.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 26, 2016)

Abiqua said:


> Fuck democrats Fuck Republicans Fuck all flags.....oh sorry wrong thread...


I've fucked a few republicans, never fucked a flag though. Seems kind of weird but whatever. The girls that were democrats were more fun.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2016)

Read my post again - 9 of the ten poorest states are red... They are taking more than they pay from the government.. Isn't that your guys thing? Taking? @spandy


----------



## Abiqua (Jan 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I've fucked a few republicans, never fucked a flag though. Seems kind of weird but whatever. The girls that were democrats were more fun.


"ignorance is bliss" 
-somebody-


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2016)

WeeblesWobbles said:


> Tomato, potato. You were mocking the poor for voting a Republican. They don't. Now you're saying some county in Mississippi with 8,000 relatively poor individuals sucks up more aid per capita than, say, Cook County (Chicago). That's true, and totally irrelevant.
> 
> If you stop massaging your statistics you'll see that the majority of aid, in absolute terms, not per capita, goes to Blue cities. How could it not? That's where the majority of poor live. There's nothing wrong with that. Cities have rich folk to offset their poor. Rural areas don't.






If the state is red and it is on the top ten poorest..it is poor people voting Republican. There are nine out of the top ten are poor shit kicking hillbillies voting republican and taking more than what they pay..that is just a fact, it can not be debated. 

The way you get poor uneducated shitkickers to continue to vote like that is mislead them..you quote scripture and scare em with gay marriage and Isis.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 26, 2016)

WeeblesWobbles said:


> Tomato, potato. You were mocking the poor for voting a Republican. They don't. Now you're saying some county in Mississippi with 8,000 relatively poor individuals sucks up more aid per capita than, say, Cook County (Chicago). That's true, and totally irrelevant.
> 
> If you stop massaging your statistics you'll see that the majority of aid, in absolute terms, not per capita, goes to Blue cities. How could it not? That's where the majority of poor live. There's nothing wrong with that. Cities have rich folk to offset their poor. Rural areas don't.


I'm mocking some RIU resident conservatives for their ignorance regarding who collects aid and are ignorant. This trope about those on assistance being liberal and dumb is not entirely wrong, no political group has the monopoly on dumb and lazy. They selectively forget the fact that most red states accept more federal aid dollars than they return in taxes. Blue states by and large do the opposite. Also, those that self identify as republican are in general less well educated than those that identify themselves as democrats.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 26, 2016)

Abiqua said:


> "ignorance is bliss"
> -somebody-


So, do you go out on a date with that flag or do you just treat it as a whore?


----------



## spandy (Jan 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Read my post again - 9 of the ten poorest states are red... They are taking more than they pay from the government.. Isn't that your guys thing? Taking? @spandy



Did I take something? Do tell.

Cost of living from one state to the next isn't considered.

How many of those red states have democratic governors?

It only accounts for those that voted. What of the non-voters, who statistically would be more likely to receive benefits. We just dont talk about them or something?

How old is that data again? Are all the red/blue states then still red/blue states now?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 26, 2016)

spandy said:


> Did I take something? Do tell.
> 
> Cost of living from one state to the next isn't considered.
> 
> ...





Fogdog said:


> Not really talking about you, why does this have to be about you?. I'm refuting your endless postings with the mindless and factually incorrect trope about liberals. Its backasswards dude. Many more right wingers (not conservative, they aren't conserving anything) receive federal assistance than liberals. Also many more liberals have better education than right wingers.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 26, 2016)

*It’s Official: White Folks in Red States are the Biggest Food Stamp ‘Moochers’ in the Country!*







http://aattp.org/ts-official-white-folks-in-red-states-are-the-biggest-food-stamp-moochers-in-the-country/

The breakdown by total numbers shows a different picture. This poll is based upon people who say they have recieved food stamps in their lifetime. Personally, I think the republicans conveniently forgot about that time when... I base this on the map shown above.Look at that swath of brick red coloration in the south. But ok, the data are what they are. The final breakdown according to ideology free of affilliation shows no difference between liberals and conservatives.






http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2013/07/12/the-politics-and-demographics-of-food-stamp-recipients/


----------



## WeeblesWobbles (Jan 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Read my post again - 9 of the ten poorest states are red... They are taking more than they pay from the government.. Isn't that your guys thing? Taking? @spandy





Corso312 said:


> If the state is red and it is on the top ten poorest..it is poor people voting Republican. There are nine out of the top ten are poor shit kicking hillbillies voting republican and taking more than what they pay..that is just a fact, it can not be debated.
> 
> The way you get poor uneducated shitkickers to continue to vote like that is mislead them..you quote scripture and scare em with gay marriage and Isis.


How about this: "If a state is red, the poor probably didn't vote." There, I fixed it for you. I spoon fed you the damn research and you still cling to this trope you've got in your head that the poor are voting Republican. If they vote, they vote Democrat by a large margin. Fact.

There are counties in MS where almost 20% are on long-term disability, mostly back and psychological issues. Let's say the majority of those "disabled" adults don't vote, and the majority of the folk with jobs who are disgusted with the situation do vote, and vote Republican. See how things can turn out?

In November of 2015, 2,039,353 people in Blue State Illinois got food stamps (Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program SNAP). Same month, less than 580,000 got SNAP in Red State Mississippi. Which state is "poorer"? In per capita terms, MS. Which state got more federal aid dollars? In absolute terms, IL. 

You can spin this bullshit any way you want. I don't know what you think it proves. That Blue states have more rich people? Because that's what your stupid "ten poorest" really means. Blue states have many, many more poor than Red states do. But the Blue poor are more than offset by a relatively few Blue rich. 

But I thought you hated rich people?


----------



## Abiqua (Jan 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, do you go out on a date with that flag or do you just treat it as a whore?


"God is dead" 
- some pantheist -


----------



## Abiqua (Jan 26, 2016)

Politics are fun to argue....what "color" is the state with the lowest high school graduation rate?

Which party candidate for Kentucky governor, backed MMJ?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2016)

I never said I hated rich people, not sure where you would pull that from.. I'm 100% against billionaires buying elections...which is what happens now. 


You keep moving the goalpost. No shit Illinois has more people than Mississippi or Arkansas.. We are talking about taking more than paying. The population shouldn't factor into any of this..why are you bringing it up?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2016)

Abiqua said:


> Politics are fun to argue....what "color" is the state with the lowest high school graduation rate?
> 
> Which party candidate for Kentucky governor, backed MMJ?





Lowest grad rate ? I'm guessing Mississippi.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Not self hatred, easily manipulated and misled.
> 
> I still haven't seen one righty here admit that corporate welfare and agricultural welfare even exist.. They are too brainwashed and cry and moan about a single mom with a job getting wic.


Welfare is when the government gives money to support someone. What you are talking about is tax breaks.

The government VOLUNTARILY offers these tax breaks to companies as incentive for the companies to come into their area and create jobs and economic activity. The government knows that the increased revenue in other local taxation offsets the tax breaks which is why they offer them.

You are mad for companies that take tax breaks that the GOVERNMENT gives them, not the GOVERNMENT for giving away the tax money... 

That seems so backwards to me. Of course a company is going to take a financial incentive. The point is that a company cannot create it's own financial incentive, the government has to offer it in the first place.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I never said I hated rich people, not sure where you would pull that from.. I'm 100% against billionaires buying elections...which is what happens now.
> 
> 
> You keep moving the goalpost. No shit Illinois has more people than Mississippi or Arkansas.. We are talking about taking more than paying. The population shouldn't factor into any of this..why are you bringing it up?


What is the difference between a government and a union? 

You cant stop the money coming in unless you remove the incentive for the money coming in. If businesses didnt have to pay extortion to the politicians for an illegal advantage then they certainly wouldnt dole out their money. On one side you point out how greedy business is but on the other side you dont evaluate why they would be dumping huge amounts of money into political campaigns. 

If the crooked politicians didnt make law based on donations then this wouldnt happen.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 26, 2016)

When I think corporate welfare I think this: 

Yours, my tax dollars to this-



http://usuncut.com/class-war/10-corporate-welfare-programs-that-will-make-your-blood-boil/


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 26, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> You might want to take a look at the democrat base, they make the republican base look like rocket scientists.


What a good joke! I didn't know you had a sense of humor! Where has it been? The democratic voting base is more educated than the Republican one.


----------



## Abiqua (Jan 26, 2016)

"lies, damned lies and statistics" 
-samuel clemens-


----------



## Abiqua (Jan 26, 2016)

Anton Lavey 2016


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 26, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> What a good joke! I didn't know you had a sense of humor! Where has it been? The democratic voting base is more educated than the Republican one.


Don't you remember? He's real smart.

He said his IQ is all in his jock strap.


----------



## Abiqua (Jan 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, do you go out on a date with that flag or do you just treat it as a whore?


Fuckin Aye....but I prefer the B, it has more holes.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> That creepy bald fuck has pedophile written all over him.


 You do look alike and vote alike,so you are a pedophile, that looked like you.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> When I think corporate welfare I think this:
> 
> Yours, my tax dollars to this-
> http://usuncut.com/class-war/10-corporate-welfare-programs-that-will-make-your-blood-boil/


 You don't have a job and don't want a job just snap and your welfare check.
Get a job.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 27, 2016)

Bernie did not think this shit through. You can't tell the American people that you will raise everyone taxes and then expect to win. The only people who will vote for im are those who are to poor to pay any taxes or fools. He would have done himself better cutting military spending and raising taxes only on the top 5%


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 27, 2016)

I disagree, he's being honest..everyone of those candidates will raise taxes..they have to, the country will be around 20 trillion in the hole by the time they take office. He will make huge cuts to the military but taxes will also be raised, I think most people will be happy with a small tax increase to get around huge premiums and copays. The best thing about slashing military is there won't be incentive to get involved in unnecessary wars to justify that obscene defense budget..spend that dough @ home and create jobs here, the not occupying other countries is what truly makes this country a safer place.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I disagree, he's being honest..everyone of those candidates will raise taxes..they have to, the country will be around 20 trillion in the hole by the time they take office. He will make huge cuts to the military but taxes will also be raised, I think most people will be happy with a small tax increase to get around huge premiums and copays. The best thing about slashing military is there won't be incentive to get involved in unnecessary wars to justify that obscene defense budget..spend that dough @ home and create jobs here, the not occupying other countries is what truly makes this country a safer place.


just make sure you still vote progressive when he loses


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 27, 2016)

I talk a lot of shit about Hillary but in all seriousness I'd still hit the booth n punch Clinton just to ensure Cruz or Trump couldn't in..I am 99% sure Cruz will win the nomination and he would be as awful as George Bush. 

I put a water heater in for my Parents next door neighbor a couple weeks and I always liked the guy and his wife until he started talking about Ted Cruz for an hour while he bird dogged me. I never knew his political views until that day n I charged him 250$ instead of 125$ after having me suffer through that bullshit... Even his wife told him to stop talking politics as I was dragging the old one out, she could tell by my body language I wasn't interested.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I talk a lot of shit about Hillary but in all seriousness I'd still hit the booth n punch Clinton just to ensure Cruz or Trump couldn't in..I am 99% sure Cruz will win the nomination and he would be as awful as George Bush.
> 
> I put a water heater in for my Parents next door neighbor a couple weeks and I always liked the guy and his wife until he started talking about Ted Cruz for an hour while he bird dogged me. I never knew his political views until that day n I charged him 250$ instead of 125$ after having me suffer through that bullshit... Even his wife told him to stop talking politics as I was dragging the old one out, she could tell by my body language I wasn't interested.


You're a dick. Who price gouges because of political views?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You're a dick. Who price gouges because of political views?


Really Who?

Conform or pay the price.
http://www.consumerwatchdog.org/story/gas-prices-flatten-group-says-oil-companies-gouge-drivers


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 27, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Really Who?
> 
> Conform or pay the price.
> http://www.consumerwatchdog.org/story/gas-prices-flatten-group-says-oil-companies-gouge-drivers


I'm just saying, if the price for the job was 125 and he raised it simply because he found out the guy liked cruz, that is fucked up.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You're a dick. Who price gouges because of political views?





Gouge? You're an idiot.. I grabbed the Water Heater from home depot for him and installed it..humped the old one to the curb.. Sure it took only 2 hours but any plumber would have marked up the heater by 10-15% (100-150$) then hit him for 300-400$ on labor... If he would have kept his big mouth shut and not bird dogged me..he'd have saved another 125$ .. Some people get zips for 280$ from me..some get 200$ ... Of course I cut better deals to people I'm cool with.


----------



## god1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Gouge? You're an idiot.. I grabbed the Water Heater from home depot for him and installed it..humped the old one to the curb.. Sure it took only 2 hours but any plumber would have marked up the heater by 10-15% (100-150$) then hit him for 300-400$ on labor... If he would have kept his big mouth shut and not bird dogged me..he'd have saved another 125$ .. Some people get zips for 280$ from me..some get 200$ ... Of course I cut better deals to people I'm cool with.



You sound like a politician. You missed your calling.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm just saying, if the price for the job was 125 and he raised it simply because he found out the guy liked cruz, that is fucked up.


I agree, but if it where me, depending on weather I've had too much caffeine, I may charge him double for following me around while I'm trying to get to my next job. Politics or not.

But it did sound as thou it may have started as a "Gratis" type of job.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm just saying, if the price for the job was 125 and he raised it simply because he found out the guy liked cruz, that is fucked up.



The price for the job was whatever I told him it was, I did the guy a favor n I wasn't really interested in doing in the first place.. My Dad kinda put me on the spot in front of him n his wife.. Here's a tip, don't bird dog someone while they work, and never talk politics ... I stop going to my barber because he wouldn't shut his mouth about politics as well, I couldn't take the Obama blame game anymore.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The price for the job was whatever I told him it was, I did the guy a favor n I wasn't really interested in doing in the first place.. My Dad kinda put me on the spot in front of him n his wife.. Here's a tip, don't bird dog someone while they work, and never talk politics ... I stop going to my barber because he wouldn't shut his mouth about politics as well, I couldn't take the Obama blame game anymore.


My last boss was on Scott Walkers campaign. He even made a video for him saying his company was expanding because of Walkers policys. 
This was a year before he closed our plant and cut jobs.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 27, 2016)

Walker really fucked that state up, the Koch Brothers really thought they had a new lackey to put in the white house


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Walker really fucked that state up, the Koch Brothers really thought they had a new lackey to put in the white house


No. The Kock brothers wanted him right where he is.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 27, 2016)

Gotta assume Walker is a goner next election.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 27, 2016)

Lol, schullar you see Trump @ odds with Fox news? 

I bet he runs independent unless Faux News capitulates and submits to him.. Good news for Bernie eh? 

I can't imagine any Sanders votes would be effected but it would hurt Clinton n Cruz.. What you think


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nothing, as long as you can afford it. Better yet, avoid debt for anything other than a house. Even then, treat that house as a hedge against inflation rather than an investment. Buy the least house you need and pay it off as soon as possible. The best way to save money is to not spend it. I know, this is boring but millenials seem to know this better than those older than they are -- except the depression era generation who were champions at saving. Good for them.
> 
> However, it seems that conservatives want it both ways. They, just as much as anybody are spending their way towards retirement into poverty yet scream "personal responsibility" when someone else runs into hard times.
> 
> I'm liberal politically but personally fiscally cautious. Personal responsibility is just that. Personal. Nobody else's business.



If you are liberal politically, (or really anything politically) you are not for personal responsibility. You are espousing two opposing view points. You could have at least waited until one side of your mouth stopped flapping, before engaging the other side with an opposing view point.

I agree with your last sentence, "nobody else's business" ...pity that you don't even agree with it yourself though.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 27, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> If you are liberal politically, (or really anything politically) you are not for personal responsibility. You are espousing two opposing view points. You could have at least waited until one side of your mouth stopped flapping, before engaging the other side with an opposing view point.
> 
> I agree with your last sentence, "nobody else's business" ...pity that you don't even agree with it yourself though.


for a so called non-political guy, you sure spend a lot of time in politics.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> for a so called non-political guy, you sure spend a lot of time in politics.



How observant . Yes, I do. 

Think of me as a preacher and you government turd polishers as sinners. 

Some of you turd polishers use your left hand and some use your right, but when your hand gets tired of polishing....you're still holding a turd.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 27, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> How observant . Yes, I do.
> 
> Think of me as a preacher and you government turd polishers as sinners.
> 
> Some of you turd polishers use your left hand and some use your right, but when your hand gets tired of polishing....you're still holding a turd.


as you politic, but cool beans. I like you here. 
You make for great entertainment


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> as you politic, but cool beans. I like you here.
> You make for great entertainment



I can sing and dance to. Juggling is a little off, not much practice lately.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Lol, schullar you see Trump @ odds with Fox news?
> 
> I bet he runs independent unless Faux News capitulates and submits to him.. Good news for Bernie eh?
> 
> I can't imagine any Sanders votes would be effected but it would hurt Clinton n Cruz.. What you think


Check this thread..fall of house of Clinton..good article.

Why would trump run indie?

Trump is sad his sideshow needs to actually say something other than..wall..Muslims..illegals. He's got the attention of every old white man and redneck in the nation..but there aren't nearly enough of them to matter on Election Day.


----------



## spandy (Jan 28, 2016)

?13.2, ?14.6, no, say it isn't so...

+15.3 Clinton


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 28, 2016)

Damn this is getting good..

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=5&ved=0ahUKEwjxsv-D2MzKAhVIXR4KHYl0DtkQqUMIGDAE&url=http://www.wnd.com/2016/01/fox-chose-muslim-bernie-sanders-supporter-to-trip-trump/&usg=AFQjCNFHR_aejqM32cIzvaymOTvoqINQHA&sig2=-XowjN6WjSVkFcr4xwpMlA


----------



## spandy (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jan 28, 2016)

5 Reason Why Sanders Will Win Landslide:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=17&ved=0ahUKEwjxsv-D2MzKAhVIXR4KHYl0DtkQFghMMBA&url=http://www.huffingtonpost.com/h-a-goodman/5-reasons-bernie-sanders-will-win-the-presidency-in-a-landslide_b_9086180.html&usg=AFQjCNG16m7OtSrzkt8aBauDntxswj0qcQ&sig2=DF2-m2pnoLLFAWaxVC4Qhw


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 28, 2016)

spandy said:


>


The final stage: acceptance


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 28, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> No. The Kock brothers wanted him right where he is.


Not true. They told the world they were ready to back Walker with $889million for his presidential run. That doesn't sound like 'keep him where he is' to me.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> *It’s Official: White Folks in Red States are the Biggest Food Stamp ‘Moochers’ in the Country!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks but I think most of us already understand that whites are a lot less likely any other race feed at public trough adding up the numbers here for the other races it would be 15 to 71, or a 1to 5 ratio. Republicans to the others it would be 10 to 39 a 1 to 4 ratio.
Were we to remove white trailer trash from this it would be almost 0 for whites and republicans!

Few understand what conservative is, just as here most seem to think that if your Christian than your a conservative. Black and white Christians tend to think of their self as conservative even when they vote democrat so these numbers are VERY SKEWED....

As for your silly heading your swath of red is mostly pink and you silly boy if all the blacks and Hispanics were removed from this swath of yours than it would be almost all white.
LOL


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The price for the job was whatever I told him it was, I did the guy a favor n I wasn't really interested in doing in the first place.. My Dad kinda put me on the spot in front of him n his wife.. Here's a tip, don't bird dog someone while they work, and never talk politics ... I stop going to my barber because he wouldn't shut his mouth about politics as well, I couldn't take the Obama blame game anymore.


 Are you sure it wasn't because your bald?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Not true. They told the world they were ready to back Walker with $889million for his presidential run. That doesn't sound like 'keep him where he is' to me.


Source?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Not true. They told the world they were ready to back Walker with $889million for his presidential run. That doesn't sound like 'keep him where he is' to me.


So what happened Tty?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 28, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> Thanks but I think most of us already understand that whites are a lot less likely any other race feed at public trough adding up the numbers here for the other races it would be 15 to 71, or a 1to 5 ratio. Republicans to the others it would be 10 to 39 a 1 to 4 ratio.
> Were we to remove white trailer trash from this it would be almost 0 for whites and republicans!
> 
> Few understand what conservative is, just as here most seem to think that if your Christian than your a conservative. Black and white Christians tend to think of their self as conservative even when they vote democrat so these numbers are VERY SKEWED....
> ...


OMG! stage 1..denial.


----------



## spandy (Jan 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The final stage: acceptance


Yes, yes it is.

Clinton +15.3


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> 5 Reason Why Sanders Will Win Landslide:
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=17&ved=0ahUKEwjxsv-D2MzKAhVIXR4KHYl0DtkQFghMMBA&url=http://www.huffingtonpost.com/h-a-goodman/5-reasons-bernie-sanders-will-win-the-presidency-in-a-landslide_b_9086180.html&usg=AFQjCNG16m7OtSrzkt8aBauDntxswj0qcQ&sig2=DF2-m2pnoLLFAWaxVC4Qhw


Some people just have to read the headlines.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So what happened Tty?


This was about six months ago, before Mr Walker's candidacy blew up.

As to source, the Koch smoker's own press releases!


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So what happened Tty?





Reality kicked those clowns in the nuts, They still have Cruz in the game though. Equally as dangerous and corrupt.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> Are you sure it wasn't because your bald?







You are one strange fucker, None of your posts make any sense, Alzheimer's? Lush? Retarded? 

I've got a thick dark mane, nice try though numbnuts!


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You are one strange fucker, None of your posts make any sense. Alzheimer's? Lush? Retarded?


 Yes any one of them could your problem.


Corso312 said:


> I've got a thick dark mane, nice try though numbnuts!


 Are you a lion or a horse or what?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 28, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> Thanks but I think most of us already understand that whites are a lot less likely any other race feed at public trough adding up the numbers here for the other races it would be 15 to 71, or a 1to 5 ratio. Republicans to the others it would be 10 to 39 a 1 to 4 ratio.
> Were we to remove white trailer trash from this it would be almost 0 for whites and republicans!
> 
> Few understand what conservative is, just as here most seem to think that if your Christian than your a conservative. Black and white Christians tend to think of their self as conservative even when they vote democrat so these numbers are VERY SKEWED....
> ...


Keep sucking up that welfare and complaining about government white boy.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Keep sucking up that welfare and complaining about government white boy.


 Get a job dummy. I get SS and will never get back as much as I put in.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 28, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> Get a job dummy. I get SS and will never get back as much as I put in.


Social Security is a major target for cut backs in the future. The older you get, the less you will have if your guys have their way. You might try a meal of pilot bread and dog food. That's the future you'll have if your guys do exactly what they say they will do.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Some people just have to read the head


Did he even run?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This was about six months ago, before Mr Walker's candidacy blew up.
> 
> As to source, the Koch smoker's own press releases!





Corso312 said:


> Reality kicked those clowns in the nuts, They still have Cruz in the game though. Equally as dangerous and corrupt.


Actually more so..more evangelical.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Did he even run?




I think he took the money n ran, he realized quickly he had no chance and I bet he retires when his term is up..as soon as you retire you can start spending those campaign contributions.. He bailed quickly n spent very little.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I think he took the money n ran, he realized quickly he had no chance and I bet he retires when his term is up..as soon as you retire you can start spending those campaign contributions.. He bailed quickly n spent very little.


What a POS.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

Yeah, He's a POS no doubt.. Him n Cruz were the Koch Bros lapdogs.. Walker is running Wisconsin into the ground, last in job creating and that was his platform.. Bust the unions n create jobs.


----------



## D528 (Jan 28, 2016)

he suppors baby killing zionist welfare state isreal that takes land illegally.. he can fuck off and die ! This is what bernie supports 











Go bernie ,lol.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 28, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> Get a job dummy. I get SS and will never get back as much as I put in.


Dear Old White Retired Fuck-

What makes you think you're entitled to 100% of contributions?..you're not.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What makes you think you're entitled to 100% of contributions?..you're not.


I know, right? If they can't rob the coffers to support all the other progressive boondoggles, how do you expect them to get re-elected? $100+ trillion in unfunded liabilities doesn't just grow on trees, ya know?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 28, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I know, right? If they can't rob the coffers to support all the other progressive boondoggles, how do you expect them to get re-elected? $100+ trillion in unfunded liabilities doesn't just grow on trees, ya know?


You're not special.

Betch ya I've paid more in FICA than you.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 28, 2016)

D528 said:


> he suppors baby killing zionist welfare state isreal that takes land illegally.. he can fuck off and die ! This is what bernie supports
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sanders in the past has supported a two state solution..too bad Netanyahu doesn't.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You're not special.
> 
> Betch ya I've paid more in FICA than you.


Ok, I'm not special...?

It's possible you have, doubtful, but possible. If so, awesome. The one difference may be that if I never receive a dime of SS, it won't hinder my lifestyle in the least. Can you say the same?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 28, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Ok, I'm not special...?
> 
> It's possible you have, doubtful, but possible. If so, awesome. The one difference may be that if I never receive a dime of SS, it won't hinder my lifestyle in the least. Can you say the same?


I sure can and therefore your complaint about not receiving what you contribute is moot..yet you're complaining..which is it?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I sure can.


Awesome, welcome to the ranks of the financially secure. I wasn't aware from your previous posts that you were working with north of a million dollars in assets. Well done you.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jan 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I sure can and therefore your complaint about not receiving what you contribute is moot..yet you're complaining..which is it?


Actually, that wasn't my complaint. You're mixing up your opponents. And your ability to thrive in your golden years doesn't make his point moot, at all.

You seem to be confusing "complaining" with "pointing out inconvenient facts".

Complaining would require me to actually give a shit if you and the rest of the workaday chumps have comfortable retirements. I don't. Consider it a warning, not a complaint.


----------



## D528 (Jan 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders in the past has supported a two state solution..too bad Netanyahu doesn't.


one secular and one racist . lol.


----------



## spandy (Jan 28, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Awesome, welcome to the ranks of the financially secure. I wasn't aware from your previous posts that you were working with north of a million dollars in assets. Well done you.


Millions? You mean billions! 

Couple more days, and that fridge is full again for another 30...


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Social Security is a major target for cut backs in the future. The older you get, the less you will have if your guys have their way. You might try a meal of pilot bread and dog food. That's the future you'll have if your guys do exactly what they say they will do.


 I have little doubt my dogs eat better than you. If I don't cook for them then they may get mc nuggets or cheeseburgers without the bun. One day a week they eat dog food or not as they please. As for me I will eat the cod from long johns, spicy chicken from popeyes but I make my own sides, maybe one time a year I will get a pizza. That is as low as I go. and I don't do that often. I have eaten the best food in the world and in all of the top places in my state. But a lot of times I like plain old down home things like pork chops or fried chicken with mashed potatoes, rolls and corn. My sister on the east coast does fedx soft shell crab a few times a year. But most of the sea food I get is frozen, other than that I get top notch stuff. The cost is not a factor.
My overhead is taxes, insurance, utilities and gas. My house, G8 16,000 mi, 2013 Altima SL 13,000 mi, 2003 Silverado 2500HD 6L vortec 121,000 and my 1990 station wagon 351 Windsor with less than 4,000 on long block crate motor and rebuilt trans. has maybe 98,000 mi. ALL PAID FOR.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 28, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> I have little doubt my dogs eat better than you. If I don't cook for them then they may get mc nuggets or cheeseburgers without the bun. One day a week they eat dog food or not as they please. As for me I will eat the cod from long johns, spicy chicken from popeyes but I make my own sides, maybe one time a year I will get a pizza. That is as low as I go. and I don't do that often. I have eaten the best food in the world and in all of the top places in my state. But a lot of times I like plain old down home things like pork chops or fried chicken with mashed potatoes, rolls and corn. My sister on the east coast does fedx soft shell crab a few times a year. But most of the sea food I get is frozen, other than that I get top notch stuff. The cost is not a factor.
> My overhead is taxes, insurance, utilities and gas. My house, G8 16,000 mi, 2013 Altima SL 13,000 mi, 2003 Silverado 2500HD 6L vortec 121,000 and my 1990 station wagon 351 Windsor with less than 4,000 on long block crate motor and rebuilt trans. has maybe 98,000 mi. ALL PAID FOR.


out of curiosity what is the best food in the world?


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> out of curiosity what is the best food in the world?


 I should have said some of the best. I love a variety, When I get a hankering for something its the best at that time. If I think of London it maybe fish and chips. England is not a place I think of for food I could think of at least 15 countries I had rather go to eat. If you asked me where most of my worked silver was made it would be London. If you asked me what food I ate most often it would be corn.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 28, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> I have little doubt my dogs eat better than you. If I don't cook for them then they may get mc nuggets or cheeseburgers without the bun. One day a week they eat dog food or not as they please. As for me I will eat the cod from long johns, spicy chicken from popeyes but I make my own sides, maybe one time a year I will get a pizza. That is as low as I go. and I don't do that often. I have eaten the best food in the world and in all of the top places in my state. But a lot of times I like plain old down home things like pork chops or fried chicken with mashed potatoes, rolls and corn. My sister on the east coast does fedx soft shell crab a few times a year. But most of the sea food I get is frozen, other than that I get top notch stuff. The cost is not a factor.
> My overhead is taxes, insurance, utilities and gas. My house, G8 16,000 mi, 2013 Altima SL 13,000 mi, 2003 Silverado 2500HD 6L vortec 121,000 and my 1990 station wagon 351 Windsor with less than 4,000 on long block crate motor and rebuilt trans. has maybe 98,000 mi. ALL PAID FOR.


Ok, so you don't care if others have to eat dog food because SS benefits are cut. Nice of you.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> out of curiosity what is the best food in the world?


Abalone, ripe truffles second

freshly gathered my me or my wife.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> out of curiosity what is the best food in the world?






Blue wilderness


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ok, so you don't care if others have to eat dog food because SS benefits are cut. Nice of you.


 You get SS? If you like dog food eat it.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

My dog eats raw, no kibble .. If I dog sat for you @red w. blue ..your dogs wouldn't want to go home.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Abalone, ripe truffles second
> 
> freshly gathered my me or my wife.


 While abalone may be good it wouldn't make my top 10, truffles are more of a seasoning.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 28, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> You get SS? If you like dog food eat it.


Thanks. But I prefer a nice large slice of fresh abalone, sliced about 1/4" thick, pounded, breaded and fried for only 20 seconds on each side with a wedge of lemon. You ever had it? It does not taste like chicken by the way.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 28, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> While abalone may be good it wouldn't make my top 10, truffles are more of a seasoning.


Oregon truffles in a white sauce with dungeness crab meat over fettuccine. Sprinkled with a little chopped parsley. We've trained our dog to sniff truffles out. I catch the crab while SCUBA diving.

Also, keep the truffle in a sealed jar with a mild white cheese. The cheese picks up the truffle flavor and the truffle can be used in another dish. A little truffled cheese sliced very thinly with a good bread. That's living.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Blue wilderness


What's that? Are you talking about seafood in general?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 28, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> While abalone may be good it wouldn't make my top 10, truffles are more of a seasoning.


maybe you didn't have the abalone prepared properly. Commercial abalone are really small, ~3" diameter. Wild abs can only be harvested recreation-ally. Minimum size is 7" but a good diver can get them much larger. A slice will fill up a plate.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What's that? Are you talking about seafood in general?


i think he is being funny. It's dogfood/ for some reason I read it wild blueberry...had to unlike..lol


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> My dog eats raw, no kibble .. If I dog sat for you @red w. blue ..your dogs wouldn't want to go home.


 My dogs wouldn't let near them one would stay away the other would take your head off if you tried to get close. Did you see commercial where a guy was siting down and the phone rang the dog went and got it put it his hand told the dog to get a beer the dog opened the fridge got out a beer closed the door came and put the beer in the guys hand the guy said I wish I could go to the lake but I need to stay home and take care of my dog?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> i think he is being funny. It's dogfood/ for some reason I read it wild blueberry...had to unlike..lol


Actually, I do think its funny now that I know the joke. I was thinking he was referring to "Blue Planet". LOL


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What's that? Are you talking about seafood in general?





Blue wilderness is best kibble IMO, quality ingredients.. No filler like corn.. Real chicken, not the beak or feet.. Salmon, Buffalo etc.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

My bad.. Thought you asked what was best dogfood.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Blue wilderness is best kibble IMO, quality ingredients.. No filler like corn.. Real chicken, not the beak or feet.. Salmon, Buffalo etc.


I'll keep this in mind. It might be useful after @red w. blue and his right wing ilk self righteously use up SS before I can get there.

edit: I might add, self righteously use up SS while preventing measures to ensure its continuance before I get there.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Blue wilderness is best kibble IMO, quality ingredients.. No filler like corn.. Real chicken, not the beak or feet.. Salmon, Buffalo etc.


I feed my dogs Beneful, but that blue wilderness sounds like they would love it.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I feed my dogs Beneful, but that blue wilderness sounds like they would love it.


 Beneful is not good alpo is a lot better.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> Beneful is not good alpo is a lot better.





They both suck


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I feed my dogs Beneful, but that blue wilderness sounds like they would love it.





Its pricey, the would love it but if ya got large dogs you can find something lil bit cheaper but still quality.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Reality kicked those clowns in the nuts, They still have Cruz in the game though. Equally as dangerous and corrupt.


Except he can't be President. They'll have to toss out the whole Constitution.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 28, 2016)

you guys got me reading up on what i have been feeding my dogs. I really need to switch to something else. Will give that blue buffalo wilderness a try. THANK YOU


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you guys got me reading up on what i have been feeding my dogs. I really need to switch to something else. Will give that blue buffalo wilderness a try. THANK YOU


Sky, is not going to like you turning Sanders thread into a dog food debate. But thats cool. TRUMP!


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you guys got me reading up on what i have been feeding my dogs. I really need to switch to something else. Will give that blue buffalo wilderness a try. THANK YOU







What kinda dogs you got?


----------



## londonfog (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What kinda dogs you got?


two Boerboel and a Min pin


----------



## londonfog (Jan 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Sky, is not going to like you turning Sanders thread into a dog food debate. But thats cool. TRUMP!


she can always do what she does best. Report
I wonder if she is the type to snitch the weed man out because he didn't sell her a sack


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> she can always do what she does best. Report
> I wonder if she is the type to snitch the weed man out because he didn't sell her a sack


I thought she grows her own like the rest of us? I know Bucky threatened to be a rat the other day. Just so you know. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Jan 28, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I thought she grows her own like the rest of us? I know Bucky threatened to be a rat the other day. Just so you know. TRUMP!


Uncle Buck is far from a rat. I have actually witness first hand UB telling someone why they should not fuck someone up in a legal matter because it just was not the right thing to do. You don't like UB because you decided to always be on the side of wrong


----------



## londonfog (Jan 28, 2016)

ok Respect to RIU. Thread back on topic

Bernie is not going to win because of taxes and he is not Obama


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 28, 2016)

My dog knows Sanders is the best candidate.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Oregon truffles in a white sauce with dungeness crab meat over fettuccine. Sprinkled with a little chopped parsley. We've trained our dog to sniff truffles out. I catch the crab while SCUBA diving.
> 
> Also, keep the truffle in a sealed jar with a mild white cheese. The cheese picks up the truffle flavor and the truffle can be used in another dish. A little truffled cheese sliced very thinly with a good bread. That's living.


 I am NAUI & PADI certified, have logged some 3800+ hours but its been 3 years since I have had my barge in the water as my wife was in bad shape. I maybe have only 300 or 400 hours or so in the ocean. I have taken a lot of fish and 60 or so spiny lobsters. I have dived on a few wrecks. I have been to just over 100 feet one time, I stick to 50 feet or less. As I have small Eustachian tubes and trying to equalize coming up could be a problem. I can take an 80cu when cooled is only 2700psi and stay at 20-25ft the thermocline in the lakes that I dive in the summer for over 3 hours.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 28, 2016)

I asked my dog who the best candidate was and ten minutes later he took a dump in the kitchen.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 28, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> My dog knows Sanders is the best candidate.


 He may be a smarter than you so take his word for it.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 28, 2016)

After cleaning up the orange brown colored mess.. I thought yes....yes, I will vote for Trump.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> They both suck


 did you try them?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 28, 2016)

Bernie Sanders will win because of taxes and he's not Obama.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> maybe you didn't have the abalone prepared properly. Commercial abalone are really small, ~3" diameter. Wild abs can only be harvested recreation-ally. Minimum size is 7" but a good diver can get them much larger. A slice will fill up a plate.


I've got my open water 1,2 high altitude and s&r SCUBA certifications. Can I come fishing, too?


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> two Boerboel and a Min pin


 I have always thought of getting a min pin.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 28, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Uncle Buck is a shitty person who would have no problem ratting out a person whom he felt justified in doing so although it would likely be due to the psychosis in his head rather than any real slight.
> 
> You saw someone say something once in real life and suddenly they are Jesus? LOL!!! I have seen him be beyond shitty to hundreds of people and I dont think it is an act.


you have the guy on ignore, but you still involve him in conversation. funny shit
I like UB. He makes this site fun. I mean come on, who else can have people claiming to have him on ignore but yet still talk about him EVERYDAY..funny shit


----------



## londonfog (Jan 28, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> I have always thought of getting a min pin.


Best guard dog ever. full of energy and very intelligent and independent. Small dog but don't tell him that.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 28, 2016)

Either way the middle class gets fucked. Which is 90% of us.
Yea, we the people - working stiffs. Worker bees. Drones.
After the election. Concessions here and there. Top or bottom.
None for you.
The rich get richer, the working class get poorer, and the least of which...
get appeased by more handouts provided by the working.
There's only one party here.....God bless $Amerika$,...


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Best guard dog ever. full of energy and very intelligent and independent. Small dog but don't tell him that.


 And their cute, how they move, a lot of things to like about them.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie Sanders will win because of taxes and he's not Obama.


yeah Americans just love paying more taxes
You just make sure you vote progressive after Bernie is sent home. Don't want to hear that Bernie or Bust bullshit


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> yeah Americans just love paying more taxes
> You just make sure you vote progressive after Bernie is sent home. Don't want to hear that Bernie or Bust bullshit


But if Bernie gets sent home, and Hillary gets sent to jail, then who is left for the Democrats?


----------



## londonfog (Jan 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> But if Bernie gets sent home, and Hillary gets sent to jail, then who is left for the Democrats?


again what would Hillary go to jail for


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you have the guy on ignore, but you still involve him in conversation. funny shit
> I like UB. He makes this site fun. I mean come on, who else can have people claiming to have him on ignore but yet still talk about him EVERYDAY..funny shit


Unfortunately he is still a current event. He follows me around like a little yapping dog even though he is on ignore. But he does that to everyone so...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> again what would Hillary go to jail for


The stuff the FBI is investigating?


----------



## londonfog (Jan 28, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The stuff the FBI is investigating?


oh ok...let me know when they have an indictment until then you just making noise.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 28, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Unfortunately he is still a current event. He follows me around like a little yapping dog even though he is on ignore. But he does that to everyone so...


So he gets in you head


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So he gets in you head


He doesnt do anything to me. He was boring and predictable and just detracted from every conversation on the board so he is on ignore.

I am well aware he is still around and obviously comment to other people about him like you might talk about an obnoxious drunk at a party (just ignore him and he will go away). 

Is there some unwritten rule that demands I must pretend he does not exist while I have him on ignore?


----------



## londonfog (Jan 28, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He doesnt do anything to me. He was boring and predictable and just detracted from every conversation on the board so he is on ignore.
> 
> I am well aware he is still around and obviously comment to other people about him like you might talk about an obnoxious drunk at a party (just ignore him and he will go away).
> 
> Is there some unwritten rule that demands I must pretend he does not exist while I have him on ignore?


you just spent the time typing 80 plus words on someone you ignore, but yet he does not do anything for you ..funny shit.
UB is in your head man, at least charge the fucker rent ...lol


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> Either way the middle class gets fucked. Which is 90% of us.
> Yea, we the people - working stiffs. Worker bees. Drones.
> After the election. Concessions here and there. Top or bottom.
> None for you.
> ...







Vote for the only person who's not getting bankrolled by the banking industry.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> did you try them?





Always look @ the ingredients.. The first one is the main ingredient followed by the second most and so on.. If you see corn, the food is garbage. Alpo probably has corn as number 1 or 2 .. Or gluten meal.. Cheap shit that dogs don't want-need..just filler.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Always look @ the ingredients.. The first one is the main ingredient followed by the second most and so on.. If you see corn, the food is garbage. Alpo probably has corn as number 1 or 2 .. Or gluten meal.. Cheap shit that dogs don't want-need..just filler.


yeah that's what I did to see that I have been feeding my dogs bullshit. Reading the packaging of that wild buffalo wilderness says it all. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/blue-buffalo-dog-food-wilderness-dry/


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Vote for the only person who's not getting bankrolled by the banking industry.


That seems to be a simplified solution. If it were that simple.
First of all, they would never allow it to happen....


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> yeah that's what I did to see that I have been feeding my dogs bullshit. Reading the packaging of that wild buffalo wilderness says it all. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/blue-buffalo-dog-food-wilderness-dry/


Nature's Domain from Costco is better


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

Simplified solution? 

Dunno about that, maybe a small step in the right direction.. There are billions of dollars being spent to dissuade you from reaching that conclusion though.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> yeah that's what I did to see that I have been feeding my dogs bullshit. Reading the packaging of that wild buffalo wilderness says it all. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/blue-buffalo-dog-food-wilderness-dry/







Most of the cheap shit is made in China or sources their ingredients from China.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Nature's Domain from Costco is better




No.. But they have good ingredients, that's a good food and good buy for the buck.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Nature's Domain from Costco is better


the price might be better the wild blue seems better quality . might have to check that out as well because it still much better than what I'm doing now. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/natures-domain-dog-food/


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> the price might be better the wild blue seems better quality . might have to check that out as well because it still much better than what I'm doing now. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/natures-domain-dog-food/


It costs about a dollar a pound. But it is a very high quality dog food. Whatever you do, don't feed your dog something with animal digest in it. That is a sign of a very low quality product


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> yeah Americans just love paying more taxes
> You just make sure you vote progressive after Bernie is sent home. Don't want to hear that Bernie or Bust bullshit


 

I think we should cut their subsidies and things will work much better for everyone else.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Always look @ the ingredients.. The first one is the main ingredient followed by the second most and so on.. If you see corn, the food is garbage. Alpo probably has corn as number 1 or 2 .. Or gluten meal.. Cheap shit that dogs don't want-need..just filler.


 Sorry alpos # 1 is beef and I never said it was the best, the price is close to benaful, look on the web if you wish to cook for them as I do or to find a dog food that you will be happy with and are willing to spend. My dogs eat more healthy than I do, but I don't THAT nutty about it.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> View attachment 3596078
> 
> I think we should cut their subsidies and things will work much better for everyone else.


anything new ?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> anything new ?


I'm illustrating where the revenue would come from.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 28, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> Sorry alpos # 1 is beef and I never said it was the best, the price is close to benaful, look on the web if you wish to cook for them as I do or to find a dog food that you will be happy with and are willing to spend. My dogs eat more healthy than I do, but I don't THAT nutty about it.






I feed raw and leftovers, but I've looked @ alpo ingredients in the store.. Its really garbage, the can stuff is better but that stuff is still no good.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I feed raw and leftovers, but I've looked @ alpo ingredients in the store.. Its really garbage, the can stuff is better but that stuff is still no good.


 Dry is better for their teeth, and what I cook for them is far better than caned. If you want to feed them the best use the web. leftovers can be bad or good, unsalted meat is good onions are bad.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I've got my open water 1,2 high altitude and s&r SCUBA certifications. Can I come fishing, too?


This summer. Can only take abalone free diving. I live in OR but drive down to CA for abs. Let's talk offline. But yeah it would be great. Crabs on the other hand are caught any time on SCUBA in the bays and jettys off OR coast. So, lots of opportunity.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> But if Bernie gets sent home, and Hillary gets sent to jail, then who is left for the Democrats?


@Corso312 seems to be a good option


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 28, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> I am NAUI & PADI certified, have logged some 3800+ hours but its been 3 years since I have had my barge in the water as my wife was in bad shape. I maybe have only 300 or 400 hours or so in the ocean. I have taken a lot of fish and 60 or so spiny lobsters. I have dived on a few wrecks. I have been to just over 100 feet one time, I stick to 50 feet or less. As I have small Eustachian tubes and trying to equalize coming up could be a problem. I can take an 80cu when cooled is only 2700psi and stay at 20-25ft the thermocline in the lakes that I dive in the summer for over 3 hours.


A fellow diver, well, you know, that's something we have in common. It's been a part of my life since I was 15. Mostly Pacific NW but I've dived in Mexico and Fla. I've caught a 15 pound lobster off Santa Rosa Isle in CA but you've got me number wise. Probably 2000 dives in all. You have a boat, that opens up the water for you. I've always been a shore diver dirt bag. But, oh man, the places I've been. Diving is a great sport. Really, 3 hours on one 80 cuft tank? That's extremely long.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 28, 2016)

Y'all got a lot more experience than me underwater,lol

I'm embarrassed to say I've only got maybe a couple dozen hours underwater with SCUBA gear. I'm looking forward to seeing a new world.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 29, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> Dry is better for their teeth, and what I cook for them is far better than caned. If you want to feed them the best use the web. leftovers can be bad or good, unsalted meat is good onions are bad.



Raw bones are the best for the teeth, they work the neck n jaw muscles too.. Get one of your deer hunter friends to give ya the hoof to the shoulder..fur still on..they love it.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Y'all got a lot more experience than me underwater,lol
> 
> I'm embarrassed to say I've only got maybe a couple dozen hours underwater with SCUBA gear. I'm looking forward to seeing a new world.


There is nothing embarrassing about that. You are doing it, that's what counts.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 29, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Actually, that wasn't my complaint. You're mixing up your opponents. And your ability to thrive in your golden years doesn't make his point moot, at all.
> 
> You seem to be confusing "complaining" with "pointing out inconvenient facts".
> 
> Complaining would require me to actually give a shit if you and the rest of the workaday chumps have comfortable retirements. I don't. Consider it a warning, not a complaint.


Megan Kelly is so rough..


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 29, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Raw bones are the best for the teeth, they work the neck n jaw muscles too.. Get one of your deer hunter friends to give ya the hoof to the shoulder..fur still on..they love it.


Mmmm fur still on..


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 29, 2016)

Oh yeah, dogs tongue is like sandpaper they strip that fur right off..it cleans their intestinal tract. Dog is no different than a wolf, dry kibble wasn't even invented until around the 50's .. For tens of thousands of years the dog ate raw rood... U got a dog schuyllar? Check out the B.A.R.F. diet.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> A fellow diver, well, you know, that's something we have in common. It's been a part of my life since I was 15. Mostly Pacific NW but I've dived in Mexico and Fla. I've caught a 15 pound lobster off Santa Rosa Isle in CA but you've got me number wise. Probably 2000 dives in all. You have a boat, that opens up the water for you. I've always been a shore diver dirt bag. But, oh man, the places I've been. Diving is a great sport. Really, 3 hours on one 80 cuft tank? That's extremely long.


 I can control my heart I am very relaxed in water, but I think most of it came from practicing control of my breathing and holding my breath in school. I think most everyone when underwater feels a need to get that next breath to make sure its there, and mostly I would be still fishing by myself, fish will come to you they seem to have a need to see what you are, the slow bubbles are more attractive to them. If I am active and with someone it wouldn't be that long and few dives would be over 30 or 40 min.. Do you try to control your breathing?
I have a 34ft party barge that I have customized for fishing and diving. all aluminum from the floor down with a fold down dive platform that's 2ft below the water, 2x6ft so its easy to get in and out of the water. I have dived in mexico in both gulfs the gulf of cal. is very nice to dive. The two places to dive if you get a chance would be the great barrier reef, a place you will never forget, the same could be said of the bimini wall/road very trippy and other places to dive in the area.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 29, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> I can control my heart I am very relaxed in water, but I think most of it came from practicing control of my breathing and holding my breath in school. I think most everyone when underwater feels a need to get that next breath to make sure its there, and mostly I would be still fishing by myself, fish will come to you they seem to have a need to see what you are, the slow bubbles are more attractive to them. If I am active and with someone it wouldn't be that long and few dives would be over 30 or 40 min.. Do you try to control your breathing?
> I have a 34ft party barge that I have customized for fishing and diving. all aluminum from the floor down with a fold down dive platform that's 2ft below the water, 2x6ft so its easy to get in and out of the water. I have dived in mexico in both gulfs the gulf of cal. is very nice to dive. The two places to dive if you get a chance would be the great barrier reef, a place you will never forget, the same could be said of the bimini wall/road very trippy and other places to dive in the area.


For me, shore diving means hiking from the parking lot to the water, then donning the last of my gear making a transit through the surf. Water temp in Oregon is about 52 F so I'm usually in a dry suit but will use a wet suit when free diving for abalone in CA. With the tank, weights, suit, BC and other kit, I'm carrying 80-90 pounds down a trail and across the beach. Then the dive. Typical dive is in current if in a bay or jetty with average depth between 30-40 feet. Typical dive time is 45 minutes, up to 60 minutes in perfect conditions and in shallow water on an 80 cu ft aluminum tank. We are usually working pretty hard throughout the dive swimming and chasing game.

I grew up in diving in Northern CA where water temp was a little higher and visibility much better than Oregon. My typical dive in Oregon is in visibility of about 4-6 feet. A great day is 10 feet. So, to say the least, the diving sucks -- its dark at 30 feet and I need a light. But the game is great. There is one place that I go and usually catch Dungeness crab. The limit is 12 crab, I don't always limit out but when the crab are in, the catch is typically 6 crab. Another spot is good for spearfishing. Usually a limit of black rockfish (6) sometimes I'll come across a lingcod. Another spot is good for clams and crab. So, while the diving isn't great the game is pretty good for just pulling into a parking lot, gearing up and heading for the shore. On the way home, I know of some spots where in season, chanterelle mushrooms can be found or very rarely we find truffles.

Could I afford a boat? Yes, however, its another thing to maintain and I might actually dive less if I have one though the dives would be spectacular. I keep it simple, do the dive the hard way and sleep like a stone after all the work is done. I log about 10-50 dives a year in Oregon, depending on what's going on otherwise.

The Great Barrier reef and the Red Sea are two places that are on my bucket list. Also some places north of me along the inside passage in Canada and Alaska aren't well known but the tales told are amazing.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 29, 2016)

Am PADI certified. Great day and night dives at the Grand Cayman FWIW.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 29, 2016)

Well, looks like I need to get my kit together, as it were.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 29, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Am PADI certified. Great day and night dives at the Grand Cayman FWIW.


I've only seen pictures of the Grand Cayman. It looks like it would be amazing.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 30, 2016)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=14&ved=0ahUKEwijirfB7NHKAhUJkx4KHYKBBkkQqUMIPzAN&url=https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/powerpost/wp/2016/01/29/sanders-backer-ellison-more-endorsements-coming-soon-from-capitol-hill/&usg=AFQjCNE_8-XtXmnlkyfaFtgWNsW1RKrhVw&sig2=ZNgYDt1iGR-K-MImboZ6Ug


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 30, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Always look @ the ingredients.. The first one is the main ingredient followed by the second most and so on.. If you see corn, the food is garbage. Alpo probably has corn as number 1 or 2 .. Or gluten meal.. Cheap shit that dogs don't want-need..just filler.


What do you think they are feeding the 2 million dollar dog?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hey doofus! Bernie does not have a dog.


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 30, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Hey doofus! Bernie does not have a dog.


Is your dogs name doofus? Thats a cool name. TRUMP!


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 30, 2016)

I was not talking to anyone in particular.

It's very telling that you responded.


----------



## Not GOP (Jan 30, 2016)

londonfog said:


> the price might be better the wild blue seems better quality . might have to check that out as well because it still much better than what I'm doing now. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/natures-domain-dog-food/


There is also a quality dog food (from what I hear) called "Nutro" It's pricey and is only available at PetSmart as far as I know

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/nutro-ultra-dog-food-dry/


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 1, 2016)

Bernies new Iowa ad remix by Bill Maher..


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 3, 2016)

We have come to take this country back and we are bigger than establishment..teeeeheee

Sanders $3M in 24.

http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/dem-primaries/267999-sanders-raised-3m-in-24-hours-his-biggest-single-day-yet


----------



## londonfog (Feb 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> We have come to take this country back and we are bigger than establishment..teeeeheee
> 
> Sanders $3M in 24.
> 
> http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/dem-primaries/267999-sanders-raised-3m-in-24-hours-his-biggest-single-day-yet


super delegates ...read up on it and understand why Bernie is fighting a losing battle. Do you still have less than 10 bucks in your checking account ? If so please save it and not give it to Bernie. That's stupid


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> View attachment 3596078
> 
> I think we should cut their subsidies and things will work much better for everyone else.


I think you stop quoting lies from trashy libtard websites.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 3, 2016)

Bernie +33 in NH.

http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/268008-sanders-leads-clinton-by-33-in-nh-after-iowa


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bernie +33 in NH.
> 
> http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/268008-sanders-leads-clinton-by-33-in-nh-after-iowa


Would love to see bernie smack that smile off her face, with his poll.

OK lame I know.

Feck Hillary and her lying ass.


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Would love to see bernie smack that smile off her face, with his poll.
> 
> OK lame I know.
> 
> Feck Hillary and her lying ass.



The thought of Bernie smacking Hillary's face with his pole makes me dislike politics even more than usual.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Would love to see bernie smack that smile off her face, with his poll.
> 
> OK lame I know.
> 
> Feck Hillary and her lying ass.


I'm just catching last nights NH debate this morning 1:00 in, I want to rip her lying throat out..under her, were headed for 8 more years of lies..wall St running OUR country..it has always been thus..we have our opportunity to grab the brass ring as it has been PROVEN that Sanders is indeed ELECTABLE..so for all of you on the fence 'I would vote for Bernie but is he electable?' the answer is unequivocally..YES!!!!!

Can he get everything in his plan done? Can Hillary, Trump? He's our best chance!

40 years of DOCUMENTED Washington bipartisanship..what more do you want?

<insert Clinton Cackle and the 8 years you'll be getting of it>

I'd be in jail if I attended last night..


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 5, 2016)

One of the MOST googled questions last night after the debate was:

'How can I give Bernie Sanders money?'

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/02/04/bernie-sanders-won-the-debates-google-fight-in-more-ways-than-one/


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> One of the MOST googled questions last night after the debate was:
> 
> 'How can I give Bernie Sanders money?'
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/02/04/bernie-sanders-won-the-debates-google-fight-in-more-ways-than-one/


So he can then pass it on to family members?

http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/Bernie-Sanders-Accused-Campaign-Money-Family/2016/01/08/id/708698/

A fool and his money are soon departed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm just catching last nights NH debate this morning 1:00 in, I want to rip her lying throat out..under her, were headed for 8 more years of lies..wall St running OUR country..it has always been thus..we have our opportunity to grab the brass ring as it has been PROVEN that Sanders is indeed ELECTABLE..so for all of you on the fence 'I would vote for Bernie but is he electable?' the answer is unequivocally..YES!!!!!
> 
> Can he get everything in his plan done? Can Hillary, Trump? He's our best chance!
> 
> ...


I sure hope bernie doesn't plan on having Hillary in his cabinet.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I sure hope bernie doesn't plan on having Hillary in his cabinet.


No worries. Bernie does not have the numbers. He will win NH, but after that ...nothing. Hillary also has a lock on the super delegates. I'm not sure the Bernie clan understands what that means.

Bernie needs to get his foreign policy game up. Please let him know ISIS is not a country.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I sure hope bernie doesn't plan on having Hillary in his cabinet.


I doubt if Bernie can get it up these days.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 5, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I think you stop quoting lies from trashy libtard websites.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 5, 2016)

Flea endorses Bernie:

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/flea-why-i-support-bernie-sanders-20160205


----------



## Donnybrook (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Feb 5, 2016)

Um whoops..

http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/268328-chelsea-clinton-calls-bernie-president-sanders-in-awkward-slip




−


JMH21a day ago
Since Chelsea is going to be on the campaign trail someone should ask here a couple of questions.

1. Why do you think NBC hired you for a $600K job just out of college? What journalism credentials did you have to get such a job over more qualified people?

2. Why do you think investors would give money to your husband when he was not considered as savvy investor but yet he started a hedge fund and millions of dollars poured from friends of the Clintons? How have those investors done as far a return on investment?
And the rich get richer..the apple doesn't fall far from the tree and we should listen to everything Chelsea says a true representation of a millennials life..


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> No worries. Bernie does not have the numbers. He will win NH, but after that ...nothing. Hillary also has a lock on the super delegates. I'm not sure the Bernie clan understands what that means.
> 
> Bernie needs to get his foreign policy game up. Please let him know ISIS is not a country.






Care to wager that Bernie doesn't win a state after N.H. ?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Care to wager that Bernie doesn't win a state after N.H. ?


nope, but I will wager that he won't get the Dem nod. Simple signature bet. The winner owns the others signature space until the General election. Loser must put in the signature what the winner tells him....nothing else


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 6, 2016)

I can't even see any sigs on my phone, wasn't sure if people still have them. 


What dog food you switch too?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I can't even see any sigs on my phone, wasn't sure if people still have them.
> 
> 
> What dog food you switch too?


Blue buffalo small breed for the Min Pin...fucker is loving it
Kirkland Signature Nature's Salmon Meal & Seet Potato Dry Dog Food for the other two. Not bad price at Costco


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Care to wager that Bernie doesn't win a state after N.H. ?


Id want in on that


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2016)

Bill Maher Endorses Bernie:

http://www.rawstory.com/2016/02/bill-maher-gives-bernie-sanders-a-full-throated-fck-yeah-endorsement-as-commander-in-chief/


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 6, 2016)

It be nice to get Sanders on his show again and ask the audience to donate and home viewers.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2016)

Geraldo say we're all smoking dope.. <sigh> if only..that would be half of Iowa?

http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/268408-geraldo-rivera-sanders-surging-as-everyones-smoking-dope


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bill Maher Endorses Bernie:
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/2016/02/bill-maher-gives-bernie-sanders-a-full-throated-fck-yeah-endorsement-as-commander-in-chief/


Well that's it, then.


----------



## spandy (Feb 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bill Maher Endorses Bernie:
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/2016/02/bill-maher-gives-bernie-sanders-a-full-throated-fck-yeah-endorsement-as-commander-in-chief/



But what do the Kardashians have to say?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Geraldo say we're all smoking dope.. <sigh> if only..that would be half of Iowa?
> 
> http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/268408-geraldo-rivera-sanders-surging-as-everyones-smoking-dope


I'm proud to annoy Geraldo Rivera.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2016)

Clinton Hides Her Debate Notes from Bernie.. sooooo I guess she's used to hiding things? <must be the google glass Bernies wearing?>

http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/268343-clinton-flips-debate-notes-so-sanders-cant-peak


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm proud to annoy Geraldo Rivera.


Does he still have that cheesy, gay moustache?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2016)

I seriously cannot believe she said this while invoking the patended Fiorina head/neck bob the other night..


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 6, 2016)

Geraldo lol, that talentless hack should be too embarrassed to open his mouth after the Capone vault fiasco.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2016)

* Give me a break..

“I will look into it [releasing transcripts of her speeches]. I don’t know the status, but I will certainly look into it.”*

*— Hillary Clinton
*


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Geraldo lol, that talentless hack should be too embarrassed to open his mouth after the Capone vault fiasco.


Someone should have told him he'd have better luck with Jimmy Hoffa.

It still creeps me out thinking who ended up eating those Hoffa hot dogs..


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hillary is such a phony POS, she needs to meet with her PR team, Goldman Sachs and the Israelis before she can give a definitive answer.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Hillary is such a phony POS, she needs to meet with her PR team, Goldman Sachs and the Israelis before she can give a definitive answer.



Clinton has certainly been looking into it a long time. The Washington Post has repeatedly asked the campaign to release copies of Clinton’s paid speeches —most directly and pointedly for the last two weeks.

The Post specifically made the request on Jan. 23 and then again on Jan. 24. The request was renewed on Feb. 4, the morning of the MSNBC debate.

Other news organizations have asked for copies as well. The silence has been deafening.

Except, of course, the Clinton Cackle..


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2016)

I love Ben Jealous..what an awesome name..should be a rocker..

Ben Jealous Endorses Bernie:

http://www.nytimes.com/politics/first-draft/2016/02/05/former-n-a-a-c-p-president-endorses-bernie-sanders/


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2016)

Warren Defends Sanders:

http://www.politico.com/story/2016/02/elizabeth-warren-defends-bernie-sanders-from-goldman-sachs-ceo-218719


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2016)

Way back when they used to 'boo' and throw various rotten vegetation and eggs..

Eighhhhhhht..moooooore...yeaaaaaaaaaars...<the singsong political accent>

I really wish she would just lay that egg already..








Dark tone? They haven't seen anything yet..when weed smokers unite..there's no beating what twisted we can do..totally clutch

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=60&ved=0ahUKEwjpmoTqpePKAhXRsh4KHafADuUQqUMIhgIwOw&url=http://www.politico.com/story/2016/02/bernie-sanders-rallies-dark-tone-218817&usg=AFQjCNF6_0YUQTpY1oe8foXPXlIXQPR1zw&sig2=sL2HbbAvRXrBoP31lGVlAg


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm voting for Clinton. Bernie Sanders has no chance. 
And for the record. I hate Clinton


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> And for the record, you're an asshole.


thanks. 
And Ralph Nader approves of Sanders. Probably reminds him of 2000


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm voting for Clinton. Bernie Sanders has no chance.
> And for the record. I hate Clinton


Bernie Sanders wants to spend 13 trillion dollars on entitlements. I guess after Obama he thinks he can get away with it...


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 6, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Bernie Sanders wants to spend 13 trillion dollars on entitlements. I guess after Obama he thinks he can get away with it...


Entitlements? 
Sanders wants the people of the USA to stop being exploited. He is a true patriot.
I'm glad he is running. His ideas need to be heard and he is transforming this election inn a positive way. Just like Ralph Nader. However we can't afford Sanders to get into the general because he will be rejected as a socialist.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Bernie Sanders wants to spend 13 trillion dollars on entitlements. I guess after Obama he thinks he can get away with it...


Yup..and for the first time EVER it will be paid for..

Time to pay up suckers!
- @nitro harley


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Entitlements?
> Sanders wants the people of the USA to stop being exploited. He is a true patriot.
> I'm glad he is running. His ideas need to be heard and he is transforming this election inn a positive way. Just like Ralph Nader. However we can't afford Sanders to get into the general because he will be rejected as a socialist.


So much so that he tied with Clinton in IOWA..but he's unelectable:

I think you've taken one too many dumps off your bike CR.


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So much so that he tied with Clinton in IOWA..but he's unelectable:
> 
> I think you've taken one too many dumps off your bike CR.


He is going to WIN New Hampshire.
Enjoy, the rest of the primaries are going to be very depressing for you

He should get Vermont too


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yup..and for the first time EVER it will be paid for..
> 
> Time to pay up suckers!
> - @nitro harley


The economy is about 4 trillion dollars a year. Where is the extra 9 trillion coming from? Do you think the rich have that much cash lying around? LOL!!!


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The economy is about 4 trillion dollars a year. Where is the extra 9 trillion coming from? Do you think the rich have that much cash lying around? LOL!!!


Sure do..offshore and we're coming for it.


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 6, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The economy is about 4 trillion dollars a year. Where is the extra 9 trillion coming from? Do you think the rich have that much cash lying around? LOL!!!


?????
You totally misunderstand what he is proposing. He isn't planning pin spending 13 trillion dollars in a year and I doubt his propisals even come close to that over a decade.
Reminds me of immigration debates where the racists claim there are 30 million Illegals in the USA


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> ?????
> You totally misunderstand what he is proposing. He isn't planning pin spending 13 trillion dollars in a year and I doubt his propisals even come close to that over a decade.
> Reminds me of immigration debates where the racists claim there are 30 million Illegals in the USA


We are running a 1 trillion dollar deficit per year right now. If it is over 10 years he wants to double the deficit. 

Oh wait the rich are gonna pay for it. Except raising taxes above a certain rate tends to yield less income, not more income for the government.


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 6, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> We are running a 1 trillion dollar deficit per year right now. If it is over 10 years he wants to double the deficit.
> 
> Oh wait the rich are gonna pay for it. Except raising taxes above a certain rate tends to yield less income, not more income for the government.


We are not running a trillion dollar a year deficit


----------



## londonfog (Feb 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Entitlements?
> Sanders wants the people of the USA to stop being exploited. He is a true patriot.
> I'm glad he is running. His ideas need to be heard and he is transforming this election inn a positive way. Just like Ralph Nader. However we can't afford Sanders to get into the general because he will be rejected as a socialist.


Thank you. He would do nothing but bring out all the crazies who hate socialism, communism...etc. I for one don't like his plan about raising EVERYONES taxes. His foreign chops are very lacking and he is not ready in no way in that department. I do like the conversation he is bringing to the table about corporate greed, big pharm, and citizens united. Maybe Hillary will bring him on as VP.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 6, 2016)

Who if offered 250,000 to give a speech about something you know, would turn it down ? Please let me know who would do this.


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Thank you. He would do nothing but bring out all the crazies who hate socialism, communism...etc. I for one don't like his plan about raising EVERYONES taxes. His foreign chops are very lacking and he is not ready in no way in that department. I do like the conversation he is bringing to the table about corporate greed, big pharm, and citizens united. Maybe Hillary will bring him on as VP.


I'm hoping Clinton adopts some of his positions. She Is a chameleon so I'm sure she will adapt


----------



## londonfog (Feb 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm hoping Clinton adopts some of his positions. She Is a chameleon so I'm sure she will adapt


I hope so as well. I really do. She better.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yup..and for the first time EVER it will be paid for..
> 
> Time to pay up suckers!
> - @nitro harley


You don't seem to have any sense at all. When his ideas fail, as they surely will, the solution will be to get rid of the "problems" that are spoiling his grand scheme. YOU will be one of those "problems".


londonfog said:


> why don't you just try to get decent employment for yourself FIRST, then you can complain about other peoples money. In short get a job


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> We are running a 1 trillion dollar deficit per year right now. If it is over 10 years he wants to double the deficit.
> 
> Oh wait the rich are gonna pay for it. Except raising taxes above a certain rate tends to yield less income, not more income for the government.


Like they do now?

Fortune 500's..if they would have paid something..anything.

They have no one to blame but themselves and their greed.

Bernie Sanders has PROVEN that 'we the people' are INDEED a FORCE to be reckoned with.


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Like they do now?
> 
> Fortune 500's..if they would have paid something..anything.
> 
> ...


Ron Paul has proven that the young stay home and get stoned instead of voting


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm hoping Clinton adopts some of his positions. She Is a chameleon so I'm sure she will adapt


Her whole platform is..if you look at time line and release of plan (exception tax plan)..it's all Bernies just retooled.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Ron Paul has proven that the young stay home and get stoned instead of voting


Yawn.

Google is your friend.

Young Dems Flock to Bernie:

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/05/us/politics/bernie-sanders-young-democratic-voters.html


----------



## londonfog (Feb 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Her whole platform is..if you look at time line and release of plan (exception tax plan)..it's all Bernies just retooled.


WTF ??? different plans for college. Different foreign policy plans ( what is Bernies ? ). Different min wage plan Bernie 15 an hour. Hillary 12 an hour. Different tax plans ( which you did mention ). I could go on, but you need to do some homework too and not just want FREE SHIT. Sometimes you have to earn what you get.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm voting for Clinton. Bernie Sanders has no chance.
> And for the record. I hate Clinton





At least vote Bernie in primary..can't hurt


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> At least vote Bernie in primary..can't hurt


It will if he wins


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 6, 2016)

Let's say he wins the primary.. You think he loses to Cruz, Rubio, or Trump? 

I don't see any conservative winning anything.. But let's say he does lose to Cruz or rubio.. What's Cruz or Rubio going to not do that Hillary is? She's run by the same sleeze that Cruz n Rubio are..


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Let's say he wins the primary.. You think he loses to Cruz, Rubio, or Trump?
> 
> I don't see any conservative winning anything.. But let's say he does lose to Cruz or rubio.. What's Cruz or Rubio going to not do that Hillary is? She's run by the same sleeze that Cruz n Rubio are..


The Democrats win back the Senate this year. The house is stays with the republicans. Sanders in guarantees another 4 years of gridlock. And that is if he wins the general . Which he cannot.

Can you really not see what Cruz or Rubio in the white house would be bad for the USA? I don't want to trade anymore blood for oil never did.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hillary is the biggest hawk in this race. Vote 4 Bernie if you are tired of pissing trillions away in the M.E and seeing our 18-19 year olk kids used as pawns for oil.


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Hillary is the biggest hawk in this race. Vote 4 Bernie if you are tired of pissing trillions away in the M.E and seeing our 18-19 year olk kids used as pawns for oil.


I choose not to Nader this election


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I choose not to Nader this election





Bad answer, Bernie won't run independent and Bush and Gore were polar opposites.. Hillary is not really any different than those conservative clowns.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Let's say he wins the primary.. You think he loses to Cruz, Rubio, or Trump?
> 
> I don't see any conservative winning anything.. But let's say he does lose to Cruz or rubio.. What's Cruz or Rubio going to not do that Hillary is? She's run by the same sleeze that Cruz n Rubio are..


Bullshit. Now you talking stupid again. Hillary is nothing like Cruz or Rubio


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 6, 2016)

So cannot wait to see results i think lot of people are going to be shocked lets face it its all a show sanders is not even in the race what do you think the rich corporate giants going to do to his cause tax the rich more haha think about it
there going to crush him like never seen before money talks BS walks


----------



## londonfog (Feb 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Bad answer, Bernie won't run independent and Bush and Gore were polar opposites.. Hillary is not really any different than those conservative clowns.


Again Bullshit and sounding desperate


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Bad answer, Bernie won't run independent and Bush and Gore were polar opposites.. Hillary is not really any different than those conservative clowns.


Sanders doesn't have to run independent. If he wins the primary he is in the general. I can see a lot of republicans voting for him just to get him in.
He is a
: socialist
: Jew
: Far left liberal

he has no chance of getting the majority of votes in the general


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> The Democrats win back the Senate this year. The house is stays with the republicans. Sanders in guarantees another 4 years of gridlock. And that is if he wins the general . Which he cannot.
> 
> Can you really not see what Cruz or Rubio in the white house would be bad for the USA? I don't want to trade anymore blood for oil never did.


Sanders polls better than Clinton in a general election against the republicans


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders doesn't have to run independent. If he wins the primary he is in the general. I can see a lot of republicans voting for him just to get him in.
> He is a
> : socialist
> : Jew
> ...


GOP Chief Says Sanders Would Be Tougher to Beat Than Clinton


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> GOP Chief Says Sanders Would Be Tougher to Beat Than Clinton


Reince Priebus never uttered a truthful remark in his life.
They are already choosing what shade of red to use in the Hammer and sickle ads


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> GOP Chief Says Sanders Would Be Tougher to Beat Than Clinton


here is what politifact said about Sanders claiming he polls higher than repunblicans
http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2016/jan/26/bernie-s/bernie-sanders-says-he-polls-better-against-gop-ca/


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> GOP Chief Says Sanders Would Be Tougher to Beat Than Clinton





He could very possibly be saying that for reverse psychology .. Either way I think Sanders or Clinton steamrolls any gopuke.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> He could very possibly be saying that for reverse psychology .. Either way I think Sanders or Clinton steamrolls any gopuke.


Ha, kind of reminds of Princess Bride


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> He could very possibly be saying that for reverse psychology .. Either way I think Sanders or Clinton steamrolls any gopuke.


I just remembered Iraq.
I aint voting for Clinton either


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 6, 2016)

damn all this time im thinkin' he's creepy and who does he look like....lol omg


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 6, 2016)

He's half Phil helmuth and half tom ricketts.. All three are D bags.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> At least vote Bernie in primary..can't hurt


Don't bother trying to convince someone like him..no capacity to learn or understand..lower IQ I'm sure.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sanders polls better than Clinton in a general election against the republicans


But you just posted factual information which has no bearing on his type of mindset.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Don't bother trying to convince someone like him..no capacity to learn or understand..lower IQ I'm sure.




Lol..Chesus is pretty sharp, I'm going to lean on him until he bends n votes his conscience..

I was getn my haircut yesterday n selling the girl on Bernie.. Her husband told her he's a communist lol.. She told me " I really liked Michelle Obama until I heard she got disbarred". I say - who told you that? Your husband? ... Yeah, she says.. I told her your husband is a fucking idiot and he needs to stop reading those right wing lunatic websites and passing bullshit off as facts to you and others . I told her ..show me one reputable news outlet that says that n I give you 50$ tip... She got a 3$ tip and I gave up trying to sell her on Bernie.. Now that's a dumbass.


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Lol..Chesus is pretty sharp, I'm going to lean on him until he bends n votes his conscience..
> 
> I was getn my haircut yesterday n selling the girl on Bernie.. Her husband told her he's a communist lol.. She told me " I really liked Michelle Obama until I heard she got disbarred". I say - who told you that? Your husband? ... Yeah, she says.. I told her your husband is a fucking idiot and he needs to stop reading those right wing lunatic websites and passing bullshit off as facts to you and others . I told her ..show me one reputable news outlet that says that n I give you 50$ tip... She got a 3$ tip and I gave up trying to sell her on Bernie.. Now that's a dumbass.


I would love a Sanders presidency. It ain't gonna happen


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Ron Paul has proven that the young stay home and get stoned instead of voting


While us slightly older folk get stoned on the way to the polls


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yawn.
> 
> Google is your friend.
> 
> ...


Uh.. You didn't see the video of one precinct miscounting votes, giving Clinton a win. Or think it slightly odd that 6 precinct determined the winner (Olinton) by a coin toss? You forget the power of corruption.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> 6 precinct determined the winner (Olinton) by a coin toss? You forget the power of corruption.


maybe try getting your facts right once, ever.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I would love a Sanders presidency. It ain't gonna happen


Colonel Sanders would be great! Fried chicken for all!


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2016)

A delish treat for Curb/Larry David fans as Bernie Sanders on SNL last night:

  *****

Bern Your Enthusiasm


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2016)

Sanders and David -Steam Ship/SNL:


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Some thoughts on Hillary and Bernie:

* I trust Bernie more than Hillary. I believe he's mostly honest (no politician is completely honest). However, I don't know how we would pay for his proposals, nor how well he could compromise and work with republicans.

* Hillary is a fucking liar and a figurative snake in the grass. She cares about herself only. The only positive I see in her is that she knows how to forge relationships and work with conservatives.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 7, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> Some thoughts on Hillary and Bernie:
> 
> * I trust Bernie more than Hillary. I believe he's mostly honest (no politician is completely honest). However, I don't know how we would pay for his proposals, nor how well he could compromise and work with republicans.
> 
> * Hillary is a fucking liar and a figurative snake in the grass. She cares about herself only. The only positive I see in her is that she knows how to forge relationships and work with conservatives.







If you want someone who will work well with the house n senate ( like George Bush or Ronald Reagan) vote for Jeb! Or one of the other lackeys... I'd rather have a guy stand his ground then cave and sell this country to the highest bidders.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 7, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> Some thoughts on Hillary and Bernie:
> 
> * I trust Bernie more than Hillary. I believe he's mostly honest (no politician is completely honest). However, I don't know how we would pay for his proposals, nor how well he could compromise and work with republicans.
> 
> * Hillary is a fucking liar and a figurative snake in the grass. She cares about herself only. The only positive I see in her is that she knows how to forge relationships and work with conservatives.


Since when does not knowing how a politician plans to pay for something stop people? The Republican party hasn't paid for a damn thing in my entire lifetime and they still get votes!


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2016)

Coffee caucus this AM finding voters switching parties to vote for Bernie in our primary March 15th.

SWITCHING parties.. FYI..these were WHITE southern neck beard men.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Coffee caucus this AM finding voters switching parties to vote for Bernie in our primary March 15th.
> 
> SWITCHING parties.. FYI..this was men.


Colorado's democratic caucus is March 1st. As a registered democrat, I plan to attend for the first time, and support Mr Sanders for the Presidency. 



Corso312 said:


> If you want someone who will work well with the house n senate ( like George Bush or Ronald Reagan) vote for Jeb! Or one of the other lackeys... I'd rather have a guy stand his ground then cave and sell this country to the highest bidders.


Because this is the stupidest reason ever to vote for any republican or Mrs Clinton.


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> If you want someone who will work well with the house n senate ( like George Bush or Ronald Reagan) vote for Jeb! Or one of the other lackeys... I'd rather have a guy stand his ground then cave and sell this country to the highest bidders.


I'd rather have someone who knows when to stand ground, and when to compromise, at the right times. Both are required for any successful presidency.

"Stand your ground and do not compromise" is just so like the Tea Party. And they are being counter productive.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 7, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> Some thoughts on Hillary and Bernie:
> 
> * I trust Bernie more than Hillary. I believe he's mostly honest (no politician is completely honest). However, I don't know how we would pay for his proposals, nor how well he could compromise and work with republicans.
> 
> * Hillary is a fucking liar and a figurative snake in the grass. She cares about herself only. The only positive I see in her is that she knows how to forge relationships and work with conservatives.


so when Hillary was attempting to get health care for all in the 90's, she was only caring about herself ?
So the CHIP program was about Hillary only caring about herself ?
So when she was Senator of New York casting votes they were only for herself ? Could you please explain how.

I like Bernie, but we need someone who is ready on day one. Someone who can actually get shit done BY working across the aisle ( you have to ). I personally can't get my head wrapped around the raising of EVERYONES taxes, but that's what Bernie wants to do.
Bernie foreign policy is embarrassing lacking. They will kill him in the general election with some of the stuff he wants to do. People say the youth will vote. I say BULLSHIT. They happy about his promise of free college ( never would pass ) and they don't pay taxes. They also have a habit of not voting when it counts. This election is to important with two supreme court seats possibly coming open. Dems can't afford to risk it.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Since when does not knowing how a politician plans to pay for something stop people? The Republican party hasn't paid for a damn thing in my entire lifetime and they still get votes!


Because it's talking points being parroted, Tty.

Bernie has shown where he will get the money from in his tax plan.. it's just that people are too lazy to read for themselves so they allow media and others to do their thinking for them.

I no longer am responding to these posts as I've given plenty of factual info and links..people are too lazy to even click links I've provided to make an informed decision for themselves therefore I have no time for them.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> so when Hillary was attempting to get health care for all in the 90's, she was only caring about herself ?
> So the CHIP program was about Hillary only caring about herself ?
> So when she was Senator of New York casting votes they were only for herself ? Could you please explain how.
> 
> ...


Don't underestimate the youth vote. The Republicans did and they watched Mr Obama ride it to the White House- twice.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Because it's talking points being parroted, Tty.
> 
> Bernie has shown where he will get the money from in his tax plan.. it's just that people are too lazy to read for themselves so they allow media and others to do their thinking for them.
> 
> I no longer am responding to these posts as I've given plenty of factual info and links..people are too lazy to even click links I've provided to make an informed decision for themselves therefore I have no time for them.


The point I was making had nothing to do with Mr Sanders' own tax plan. I was pointing out the basic inconsistency of the position.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Because it's talking points being parroted, Tty.
> 
> Bernie has shown where he will get the money from in his tax plan.. it's just that people are too lazy to read for themselves so they allow media and others to do their thinking for them.
> 
> I no longer am responding to these posts as I've given plenty of factual info and links..people are too lazy to even click links I've provided to make an informed decision for themselves therefore I have no time for them.


Yeah Bernie would get his money from taxing people like me. People like you who just wait for the first of the month have no worries. You are the very problem with this nation. Have you ever thought to get out and grind/work, instead of waiting for handouts.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Don't underestimate the youth vote. The Republicans did and they watched Mr Obama ride it to the White House- twice.


Obama did not get in office on the youth vote. Bernie is NO Obama.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Since when does not knowing how a politician plans to pay for something stop people? The Republican party hasn't paid for a damn thing in my entire lifetime and they still get votes!






Everyone of those dickbags is screaming about two things.

Rebuild the military-

And lowering taxes- impossible to accomplish both. 








ttystikk said:


> Since when does not knowing how a politician plans to pay for something stop people? The Republican party hasn't paid for a damn thing in my entire lifetime and they still get votes!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Yeah Bernie wold get his money from taxing people like me. People like you who just wait for the first of the month have no worries. You are the very problem with this nation. Have you ever thought to get out and grind/work, instead of waiting for handouts.


You're desperately misinformed on this. You aren't a one percenter, so you needn't worry about Mr Sanders raising your taxes.


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Since when does not knowing how a politician plans to pay for something stop people? The Republican party hasn't paid for a damn thing in my entire lifetime and they still get votes!


The republican party (although deserving of their share of criticism) has not promised free college, free health care, free child care, free everything, like Bernie has.

I absolutely LOVE Bernie's ideas. I do. But then there's the catch: we transfer our freedom to "Big Brother" and let him take care of us. And we give him our money so he can give us all the free stuff he promised.

Capitalism has failed us, in my opinion. But what's a proven better alternative that would work in a country of 300+ million people? I don't know, but I hope we eventually find it.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Obama did not get in office on the youth vote. Bernie is NO Obama.






Youth vote had a lot to do with it.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

lol


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Obama did not get in office on the youth vote. Bernie is NO Obama.


Funny how the entire political establishment disagrees with you. Except maybe Mr Romney's campaign, lol


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The point I was making had nothing to do with Mr Sanders' own tax plan. I was pointing out the basic inconsistency of the position.


Right and my point had to do with why I no longer will be responsive to certain posts and why.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> lolView attachment 3603163


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Funny how the entire political establishment disagrees with you. Except maybe Mr Romney's campaign, lol


I don't believe this dude is even American..


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 7, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> The republican party (although deserving of their share of criticism) has not promised free college, free health care, free child care, free everything, like Bernie has.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE Bernie's ideas. I do. But then there's the catch: we transfer our freedom to "Big Brother" and let him take care of us. And we give him our money so he can give us all the free stuff he promised.
> 
> Capitalism has failed us, in my opinion. But what's a proven better alternative that would work in a country of 300+ million people? I don't know, but I hope we eventually find it.


Republicans asked us to trust Big Corporations and that hasn't worked out too damned well, either. 

Maybe Mr Sanders will be able to break the stranglehold big corps have on taxes and subsidies; specifically, not paying the first and getting too many of the second. I certainly don't trust republicans to do it.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 7, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> The republican party (although deserving of their share of criticism) has not promised free college, free health care, free child care, free everything, like Bernie has.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE Bernie's ideas. I do. But then there's the catch: we transfer our freedom to "Big Brother" and let him take care of us. And we give him our money so he can give us all the free stuff he promised.
> 
> Capitalism has failed us, in my opinion. But what's a proven better alternative that would work in a country of 300+ million people? I don't know, but I hope we eventually find it.





They are promising to rebuild the already bloated military and they WILL find a place to send the troops..that's just as expensive as free community college...


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You're desperately misinformed on this. You aren't a one percenter, so you needn't worry about Mr Sanders raising your taxes.


But they MIGHT someday therefore prepare now.

That is the mindset


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> They are promising to rebuild the already bloated military and they WILL find a place to send the troops..that's just as expensive as free community college...


They haven't mentioned how they'll pay for it, either... never stopped them before, though.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> They are promising to rebuild the already bloated military and they WILL find a place to send the troops..that's just as expensive as free community college...


Some people get it..remember Roosevelt? Glass-Steagall? Jobs Bill?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> But they MIGHT someday therefore prepare now.
> 
> That is the mindset


I'm planning to be a millionaire someday. I don't see the Republican party as any kind of an ally in my quest. In fact, they make it harder for small business to succeed.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> They are promising to rebuild the already bloated military and they WILL find a place to send the troops..that's just as expensive as free community college...


Yeah after watching that abortion of a debate last night, you prolly had defense contractors jizzin all over their big screens..


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yeah after watching that abortion of a debate last night, you prolly had defense contractors jizzin all over their big screens..


Nah they got hookers for that. And maids to clean up.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm planning to be a millionaire someday. I don't see the Republican party as any kind of an ally in my quest. In fact, they make it harder for small business to succeed.


And you know what..a good point was made by Clinton..small business are the job creators.

I couldn't believe she actually said it..she was also given 30 seconds to comment on Sanders to discredit and she wouldn't do it..you'd never see that from the GOP.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You're desperately misinformed on this. You aren't a one percenter, so you needn't worry about Mr Sanders raising your taxes.


you are desperately uninformed. I suggest you go look at his tax plan. It raises everyone taxes. Who the hell votes to have taxes raised ? Are you not taxed enough ? Here is an article if you dare to read http://www.fool.com/retirement/general/2016/02/07/bernie-sanders-income-tax-brackets-how-much-would.aspx
Before raising everyone's taxes look to our military waste, corporate loop holes, congressional waste...etc

I


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Nah they got hookers for that. And maids to clean up.


Jizzin is not that important..it's the money that is..money = wet dream auto pilot.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Youth vote had a lot to do with it.


Bernie is not Obama. End of story


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


>


 what is funny is they say his networth is 300,000 lol what a Bum i mean my net worth is 10 times that maybe i should see if i can run for president if there going to let this bum in surely anyone will do better honestly 
No wonder he has a vendetta on taxing the Rich or should i say ask the Rich to pay there fair share


----------



## londonfog (Feb 7, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> lolView attachment 3603163


fucking laughable


----------



## londonfog (Feb 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm planning to be a millionaire someday. I don't see the Republican party as any kind of an ally in my quest. In fact, they make it harder for small business to succeed.


and if that dream does become a reality, you would pay at least 45% in taxes under Bernies plan. Feel free to Google


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and if that dream does become a reality, you would pay at least 45% in taxes under Bernies plan. Feel free to Google


Seems a fair deal, considering the country handles minor details like infrastructure, security, education, a business friendly environment, etc, etc, etc.

At the moment, the vast majority of my tax dollars go to corporate subsidies, which doesn't help me at all.


----------



## SunnyJim (Feb 7, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> what is funny is they say his networth is 300,000 lol what a Bum i mean my net worth is 10 times that


lol


----------



## londonfog (Feb 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Seems a fair deal, considering the country handles minor details like infrastructure, security, education, a business friendly environment, etc, etc, etc.


on that I'm done. Enjoy voting for your taxes to be raised. I need to go and pick up some shit for the game tonight.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> on that I'm done. Enjoy voting for your taxes to be raised. I need to go and pick up some shit for the game tonight.


You think they aren't worth supporting?

I'm a Colorado resident and I don't support the Denver Donkeys. What have they ever done for me- except ask for my tax dollars to pay for their stadium?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 7, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> what is funny is they say his networth is 300,000 lol what a Bum i mean my net worth is 10 times that maybe i should see if i can run for president if there going to let this bum in surely anyone will do better honestly
> No wonder he has a vendetta on taxing the Rich or should i say ask the Rich to pay there fair share






^^^ real dumb... I'd be EXTREMELY concerned with politicians who made a fortune in office..that screams dirty scumbag is corrupt in huge letters.. That just reenforce my belief in Bernie's honesty n integrity.. You don't think he could have cleaned up and have a net worth 20 times what it is?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Bernie is not Obama. End of story





Agreed..he'd have them troops home 6 years ago.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

Oh his honesty as in what??? to take more taxes from the rich do you not think the rich pay there fair share ??? 
Next question do you think it will do the system better by taxing the rich even more or forcing them to say See yea USA i am moving my company and my self to another Country and you can go to hell ????

Seriously money is leaving USA faster then its coming back anytime soon ,, you want to make USA happen you need to lower taxes lure these companies that once called USA home back to USA from Mexico, Japan, and China ,, that alone will also bring back Jobs its a win win

But Bernies thought is rape the rich and give to the poor NEVER going to happen NEVER much easier for a company to close its doors and move to another country and i tell you like most that did move have never looked back at USA


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 7, 2016)

You didnt answer my question.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 7, 2016)

I'll respond to yours after mine is answered.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> ^^^ real dumb... I'd be EXTREMELY concerned with politicians who made a fortune in office..that screams dirty scumbag is corrupt in huge letters.. That just reenforce my belief in Bernie's honesty n integrity.. You don't think he could have cleaned up and have a net worth 20 times what it is?


I am not sure if he was smart enough to do it although with all the influence it is not hard to do.

He paid his own wife to campaign for him. That is dirty right there....


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

Your talking having money ok first of if you had a mentor who is IN business would you listen to someone that has nothing or someone that is successful ...???? AND IS CREDITABLE 
with that said not talking about in this case Bernie who has absolutely nothing to offer since 1976 he has been a failure is that someone you want as president or is your thought Cause he has been on welfare he is more like the peoples ??? either way you look at it 
We are all brought up to look up to people that are successful, for instance trump who has billions not from political gains but from putting people into positions to make him rich a business plan .
Curious what plans does Bernie have other then ask the rich to pay there fair share lol i like how he says ask lol 
Seriously what plan does Bernie have he has no business back ground, he never sat at a dinner table with the rich n famous or even have same thoughts or know what they think .
If you come to think about it Bernie and Obama are the same no bodies that came into the picture and have done absolutely nothing to better the cause or i am sure If bernie was president he throw you another 20 years behind times lets get another stimulus package going lets say 200 trillion this time , an the rich will pay for it hahaaha WOW


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> what is funny is they say his networth is 300,000 lol what a Bum i mean my net worth is 10 times that maybe i should see if i can run for president if there going to let this bum in surely anyone will do better honestly
> No wonder he has a vendetta on taxing the Rich or should i say ask the Rich to pay there fair share


now you understand why your an asshole..his net worth is commensurate to how much payola he receives

your thought process is 1st tier only. no critical thinking involved.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am not sure if he was smart enough to do it although with all the influence it is not hard to do.
> 
> He paid his own wife to campaign for him. That is dirty right there....


its LEGAL.

are you familiar with the term 'family business'? hes allowed to hire who he wishes.

do you ever wonder why the hopeless GOPers with 2% of the voters stay in?

because they get to keep campaign funds after a certain period of time.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> now you understand why your an asshole..his net worth is commensurate to how much payola he receives
> 
> your thought process is 1st tier only. no critical thinking involved.


 lol What Ever tell me something sell me on sanders ??? what makes him above the rest waiting on your reply


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> lol What Ever tell me something sell me on sanders ??? what makes him above the rest waiting on your reply


read the thread im not repeating myself any longer.

i said this a few posts ago.


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> its LEGAL.
> 
> are you familiar with the term 'family business'? hes allowed to hire who he wishes.
> 
> ...


No


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Coffee caucus this AM finding voters switching parties to vote for Bernie in our primary March 15th.
> 
> SWITCHING parties.. FYI..these were WHITE southern neck beard men.


Well, what did you expect, he's an old white guy.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> No


yes.


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> yes.


Prove it.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Because it's talking points being parroted, Tty.
> 
> Bernie has shown where he will get the money from in his tax plan.. it's just that people are too lazy to read for themselves so they allow media and others to do their thinking for them.
> 
> I no longer am responding to these posts as I've given plenty of factual info and links..people are too lazy to even click links I've provided to make an informed decision for themselves therefore I have no time for them.


You seem to have nothing but time. Bernie's claim of "taxing the rich" doesn't add up. His plans will cost more than the entire GDP. So even a 100% tax on everybody won't be enough.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am not sure if he was smart enough to do it although with all the influence it is not hard to do.
> 
> He paid his own wife to campaign for him. That is dirty right there....




Those guys in Washington ain't splitting the atom..a chimpanzee is smart enough to take bribes and be bought off.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Yeah Bernie would get his money from taxing people like me. People like you who just wait for the first of the month have no worries. You are the very problem with this nation. Have you ever thought to get out and grind/work, instead of waiting for handouts.


She's of the firm belief that no employer should make a profit off her labor, which eliminates any incentive to hire her. She also has refused to work anywhere unless it's under the table. Meaning she thinks taxes are for other people but not her.This pretty much eliminates every job but street walker.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> yes.


Wrong again.


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 7, 2016)

Every politician hires family to work on their campaign. 
Every single one of them. 
And they cannot touch unused campaign funds until they retire. Then it gets complicated. I remember when the law was different and they didn't have to jump thru hoops


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> so when Hillary was attempting to get health care for all in the 90's, she was only caring about herself ?


Yes. She had no authority to bargain away healthcare to enrich pharmaceutical, insurance and medical orgs while making it illegal for citizens to purchase healthcare outside what the government assigned to us while having NEVER been elected or appointed to any public office what-so-ever.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 7, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Every politician hires family to work on their campaign.
> Every single one of them.
> And they cannot touch unused campaign funds until they retire. Then it gets complicated. I remember when the law was different and they didn't have to jump thru hoops


They can't use those funds for themselves ever. Usually they donate them to charity or the party.
Edit: The bribes they get to keep.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 7, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Oh his honesty as in what??? to take more taxes from the rich do you not think the rich pay there fair share ???
> Next question do you think it will do the system better by taxing the rich even more or forcing them to say See yea USA i am moving my company and my self to another Country and you can go to hell ????
> 
> Seriously money is leaving USA faster then its coming back anytime soon ,, you want to make USA happen you need to lower taxes lure these companies that once called USA home back to USA from Mexico, Japan, and China ,, that alone will also bring back Jobs its a win win
> ...


That is exactly why the aerospace industry left California


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 7, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Yes. She had no authority to bargain away healthcare to enrich pharmaceutical, insurance and medical orgs while making it illegal for citizens to purchase healthcare outside what the government assigned to us while having NEVER been elected or appointed to any public office what-so-ever.


She didn't ever try to outlaw private insurance or health care. Where in the, hell do you come up with this shit?


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Everyone of those dickbags is screaming about two things.
> 
> Rebuild the military-
> 
> And lowering taxes- impossible to accomplish both.


So 100% of taxes go to the military? No? So it is possible.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 7, 2016)

There's a reason all these rich guys ( none of you guys are rich, I'm talking top 5% . live here and not in Europe or Mexico..its because America is the greatest country to live in if you are top 5% .. They don't want to leave, they ship off tons of jobs overseas for cheap labor and hide their money in tax shelters..they have the best of both worlds..that has to stop, you can't receive tax payer handouts while using cheap labor overseas and hide your profits in overseas investments. If its so fuckin great in India or mexico then they can relocate there..we will survive.


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 7, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> They can't use those funds for themselves ever. Usually they donate them to charity or the party.
> Edit: The bribes they get to keep.


Well actually they can keep the funds. 
For example. They can create a charity and pay themselves to run it 
The big point is they have to be retired


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 7, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> So 100% of taxes go to the military? No? So it is possible.





You are too stupid to discuss this with, go hide under your bed and worry about Isis.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> Some thoughts on Hillary and Bernie:
> 
> * I trust Bernie more than Hillary. I believe he's mostly honest (no politician is completely honest). However, I don't know how we would pay for his proposals, nor how well he could compromise and work with republicans.
> 
> * Hillary is a fucking liar and a figurative snake in the grass. She cares about herself only. The only positive I see in her is that she knows how to forge relationships and work with conservatives.


why do you reek of a tbonejack sock puppet?


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You're desperately misinformed on this. You aren't a one percenter, so you needn't worry about Mr Sanders raising your taxes.


So you have no idea what his tax plan actually is?


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You are too stupid to discuss this with, go hide under your bed and worry about Isis.


So you can't refute my statement at all. Then claim it is I that is stupid? Durrrrrr


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> they say his networth is 300,000 lol what a Bum i mean my net worth is 10 times that


oh look.

a holocaust denier on the internet is claiming he's a millionaire.

LOL


----------



## londonfog (Feb 7, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> lol What Ever tell me something sell me on sanders ??? what makes him above the rest waiting on your reply


he going to give everyone "free shit"


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 7, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> She didn't ever try to outlaw private insurance or health care. Where in the, hell do you come up with this shit?


Yes, she did. Part of the plan was that both patients and doctors that went outside the plan would face imprisonment


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 7, 2016)

No numbnuts, this country is bleeding money, we can't keep pissing away trillions on the military industrial complex.. The only way we could add to it is raise taxes cut more programs.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Yes, she did. Part of the plan was that both patients and doctors that went outside the plan would face imprisonment


he didn't ask for more of your delusional lies, redtard. he asked where you come up with this shit.

in other words, provide some citation, so we all know where you come up with these grand delusions.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 7, 2016)

I hope after Hillary hands Bernie this ass whooping you guys still vote Dem.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I hope after Hilliary hands Bernie this ass whooping you guys still vote Dem.




I been giving it some thought, I will but I won't like it. Ted Cruz is the reason why I've decided to do it.


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 7, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Yes, she did. Part of the plan was that both patients and doctors that went outside the plan would face imprisonment


WTF?

HOW ABOUT THOSE DEATH CAMPS?


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I been giving it some thought, I will but I won't like it. Ted Cruz is the reason why I've decided to do it.


Up until last night it was Rubio. Cruz will never get it. It's going to come down to Trump, Kasich or Bush


----------



## londonfog (Feb 7, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Up until last night it was Rubio. Cruz will never get it. It's going to come down to Trump, Kasich or Bush


please not Bush


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Seems a fair deal, considering the country handles minor details like infrastructure, security, education, a business friendly environment, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> At the moment, the vast majority of my tax dollars go to corporate subsidies, which doesn't help me at all.


Not true. The biggest share goes to entitlements.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

lmao ok were going to build a wall and then were going to do this lol sure we are i bet mexicans are going to build a wall and for good reason cause of stupid like this 
I just figured it out why some like him he sure does have a nice mouth and american accent 

https://posts.google.com/share/7mwvfsvq/SX2TQw


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 7, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Up until last night it was Rubio. Cruz will never get it. It's going to come down to Trump, Kasich or Bush


I don't see Kasich getting any traction at all.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> read the thread im not repeating myself any longer.
> 
> i said this a few posts ago.


I'll wager you do.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 7, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> She didn't ever try to outlaw private insurance or health care. Where in the, hell do you come up with this shit?


Since there was never any plan published, I can't cite it, but enrollment was mandatory. Or does the term "universal" not have a definition?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Since there was never any plan published, I can cite it, but enrollment was mandatory. Or does the term "universal" not have a definition?


no citation, just more blather.

red, you are so full of shit. you've never gotten a single fact right, ever.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I hope after Hillary hands Bernie this ass whooping you guys still vote Dem.


What happens if Hilary is indicted after winning the primary? Does Bernie win by default?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> What happens if Hilary is indicted


non stop delusions.


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 7, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Since there was never any plan published, I can't cite it, but enrollment was mandatory. Or does the term "universal" not have a definition?


Name one country with universal health care that outlaws private insurance


----------



## londonfog (Feb 7, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> What happens if Hilary is indicted after winning the primary? Does Bernie win by default?


Hillary is not going to be indicted


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

To my understanding private insurane is outlawed or they have to abid by federal rules and regulations there fore there hands are tied and can only go by federal rules so in a sense private insurance is outlawed unless they abid by federal standards ????


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hillary is not going to be indicted


The only one who will make that determination now is Obama. If a Republican wins the election, at least some of the charges will still be under the statute of limitations and she may end up in prison. Where she hopefully will be killed.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 7, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> To my understanding private insurane is outlawed or they have to abid by federal rules and regulations there fore there hands are tied and can only go by federal rules so in a sense private insurance is outlawed unless they abid by federal standards ????


Correct.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> she may end up in prison. Where she hopefully will be killed.


the delusions of a homicidal psychopath, folks.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 7, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Name one country with universal health care that outlaws private insurance


Under Hilarycare, the USA.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Under Hilarycare, the USA.


you delusional shit.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

where is Romney and the other half wits Rubio is only clown willing to accept defeat yet again


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why do you reek of a tbonejack sock puppet?


Why do you reek, _period_?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> Why do you reek, _period_?


so you are tbonejack? is this really sock puppet number 13, or 14 even?

give the fuck up you fucking loser. no one likes you here.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 7, 2016)

@londonfog ... See this is where I completely disagree.. The aerospace in Southern California died because of greed mostly. 

Boeing is making a ridiculous profit, their CEO has like a 275k monthly pension. They fled California to have a bunch of dumbass republican Governors fight each other over who can give them the most taxpayer money..free land, utilities, buildings etc and give almost nothing back in taxes. Its ridiculous to hand these greedy pricks all those subsidies to employ 10 or 12 k people.. It is a horrible investment that will never bare fruit.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Prove it.


try google
- chesus rice


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> try google
> - chesus rice


Google says you are wrong


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Google says you are wrong


prove it
-chesus rice


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you are tbonejack? is this really sock puppet number 13, or 14 even?
> 
> give the fuck up you fucking loser. no one likes you here.


Who is tbonejack? And who are you? Wyatt Earp?

Sounds like you need an oil change and a front end lube job, and you'll be feeling a lot better. Try some marijuana too. And a 5th of vodka.


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> prove it
> -chesus rice


You just went on ignore


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> @londonfog ... See this is where I completely disagree.. The aerospace in Southern California died because of greed mostly.
> 
> Boeing is making a ridiculous profit, their CEO has like a 275k monthly pension. They fled California to have a bunch of dumbass republican Governors fight each other over who can give them the most taxpayer money..free land, utilities, buildings etc and give almost nothing back in taxes. Its ridiculous to hand these greedy pricks all those subsidies to employ 10 or 12 k people.. It is a horrible investment that will never bare fruit.


 Nothing wrong with that they deserve it they worked hard for there money unlike you lol 
If people spend less time worrying about who make how much and worried about how much they make world would be a better place


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You just went on ignore


pussy.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 7, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Nothing wrong with that they deserve it they worked hard for there money unlike you lol
> If people spend less time worrying about who make how much and worried about how much they make world would be a better place






I've worked much harder, don't be a fucking retard and think about what you are saying.. 

If a company wants corporate welfare and has record profits and stock prices while paying CEOs 275k monthly ... Then they can pound sand and move to another state. You can't let a greedy corp hold your state hostage for a puny 12 k jobs. It makes zero sense economically ... Georgia will rue the day they agreed to this nonsense and if Sanders gets in..the tap will close on these defense contracts.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 7, 2016)

http://m.ajc.com/weblogs/jay-bookman/2013/dec/13/boeing-demands-billions-taxpayer-handouts/


----------



## londonfog (Feb 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> @londonfog ... See this is where I completely disagree.. The aerospace in Southern California died because of greed mostly.
> 
> Boeing is making a ridiculous profit, their CEO has like a 275k monthly pension. They fled California to have a bunch of dumbass republican Governors fight each other over who can give them the most taxpayer money..free land, utilities, buildings etc and give almost nothing back in taxes. Its ridiculous to hand these greedy pricks all those subsidies to employ 10 or 12 k people.. It is a horrible investment that will never bare fruit.


Um I guess you didn't realize that it was not Boeing in Southern California at the time when the aerospace industry was making its exodus out of Southern Cali. It was McDonnell Douglas, they did not merge into Boeing until about 96 or 97. Southern California had Lockheed, Northrop, McDonnell Douglas as your major aircraft manufactures. All took there jobs to cheaper states, who also had the "right to work" labor force. Lockheed mostly to Georgia and South Carolina. Northrop who merge with Grumman moved to Florida and Louisiana. Also when you combine those 3 major aerospace company you're looking at way more than 10-12 k jobs.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

the true nature of the beast unleashed..here we go!

<schuylaar front seat gets ready to stand and hit the roller coaster pass over before the first big hill-a-ry..she can hear the clankity clank of the clinton machine ready to grasp the car..never fear..she's got a zip in her pocket just scored!)

bill..should you be talking about sexism you old disgusting geeez?

totally bad move..we're gonna rip the clinton campaign apart..should gave kept your mouth shut.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwjzsp2slejKAhWFqR4KHRPpCXkQqG8IEDAA&url=http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/08/us/politics/bill-clinton-after-months-of-restraint-unleashes-stinging-attack-on-bernie-sanders.html&usg=AFQjCNFWt3wznFRiJAYMJrailphJGIgb3w&sig2=-DISOigDTtU9DdNXxALF-A


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 8, 2016)

London im aware the name changed in the 80's and how many jobs would justify that treatment? How many jobs are we talking bout ?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> London im aware the name changed in the 80's and how many jobs would justify that treatment? How many jobs are we talking bout ?


The name change was not in the 80's, so you can't be aware


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 8, 2016)

Semantics, I'm lookin for a number .. What amount of jobs makes that a good deal for the state?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Semantics, I'm lookin for a number .. What amount of jobs makes that a good deal for the state?


not semantics, point of providing correct information and not just talking about things you don't know.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 8, 2016)

They were bought in 90's ...happy? 



Now let's talk turkey.. Gimme a number of jobs so I can crunch the numbers.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

@Corso312 because we technically are on the same team I took the time to find some number for you. 
The Aerospace Industry in Southern California employed nearly 272,000 workers in 1990.
http://laedc.org/reports/AerospaceinSoCal_0812.pdf
go to page 14 and again stick with conversations that you know


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 8, 2016)

That's more than I thought for sure, I know not all jobs left..they still make choppers there .


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 8, 2016)

Tricked me into a download eh, 


Okay.. On page 14 it shows that California took a dive on the job losses but they were across the board. The U.S. defense spending went through the roof after 911. 

I can't empathize with companies that rely on the tax payer dollar for survival.. Defense spending should continue to plunge and that money won't be there.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> That's more than I thought for sure, I know not all jobs left..they still make choppers there .


Why are you reminding me of Sky. hmmmm. Do I have to do an IP trace/compare


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Tricked me into a download eh,
> 
> 
> Okay.. On page 14 it shows that California took a dive on the job losses but they were across the board. The U.S. defense spending went through the roof after 911.
> ...


ok I'm done. You trying to save face, when you should be saying "I was wrong " and just move on.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 8, 2016)

It wasn't a right-wring scenario


If it puts a smile on your face

I was wrong about the buyout, it changed in the 90's not 80's. 

I was wrong on my numbers of jobs..it was a much larger industry in California than I assumed.



You still haven't answered me.

1. The Defense budget is going to shrink considerably.. Why bow down for a company that is making record profits and give them welfare? 


Those jobs lost will get filled, it won't be overnight..but they will be filled.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> It wasn't a right-wring scenario
> 
> 
> If it puts a smile on your face
> ...


The Aerospace industry kept California employed greatly. When they packed up and left the economy in California hit the shitter. They still have not recovered. You stated some low ball numbers that you just pulled out your arse, that in truth is 25 times more. You say company like it was only one. It was aerospace COMPANIES that left and Cali high tax rates had a lot to do with it. And how long do one have to wait until those jobs get filled again. We going on over 20 years now


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> It wasn't a right-wring scenario
> 
> 
> If it puts a smile on your face
> ...


and he isnt going to answer you.

do yourself a favor and hit ignore like i did weeks ago.

its pretty funny..members are PMing me how he's become a nasty bitter person.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> and he isnt going to answer you.
> 
> do yourself a favor and hit ignore like i did weeks ago.
> 
> its pretty funny..members are PMing me how he's become a nasty bitter person.


you too damn nosy to put people on ignore. Just like you reading this. LOL stop with the different accounts. or at least stop having conversations with yourself .


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 8, 2016)

California is high rent district, its valuable real estate... If they want to move to Georgia or North Carolina or Texas..fine and their workers could have moved with them..but they don't want to go to Texas or Georgia. The jobs will be filled eventually, I remember all the red carpet treatment Boeing got in Chicago to lure them there... It was embarrassing And the State us going bankrupt... If you rely on the federal titty for defense contracts to thrive or even survive than you won't last.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

now back to BERNIE..

so i had this idea long ago about wrapping my car in BERNIE..costs $$$ so im going to make my own home made version by printing shit off the web covering in plastic page covers and adhering to my car.

then im going to call the media whores.

stay tuned for pics.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

ive also decided to move to vermont this summer.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 8, 2016)

Vermont would be a nice state to live. I bet its really scenic and clean.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> ive also decided to move to vermont this summer.


Smartness thing you have said in a while. In Vermont you would be able to get health insurance and you will have Bernie as your Senator, seeing how he does not stand a chance to win the Dem nod...SUPER-DELEGATES


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

i'm going to assist in the most major way to change the course of history in america..i've not had my 15 minutes yet..what better than to spend them on?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Vermont would be a nice state to live. I bet its really scenic and clean.


ive been researching.. its the most progressive in the nation..i need to be with other like minded individuals...not until after florida primary..i can do more here..obvi he has vermont locked.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> California is high rent district, its valuable real estate... If they want to move to Georgia or North Carolina or Texas..fine and their workers could have moved with them..but they don't want to go to Texas or Georgia. The jobs will be filled eventually, I remember all the red carpet treatment Boeing got in Chicago to lure them there... It was embarrassing And the State us going bankrupt... If you rely on the federal titty for defense contracts to thrive or even survive than you won't last.


defense contracts ??? Not all Aerospace is about defense. Have you ever heard of commercial aircrafts like 777, 787...etc. you no what never mind. You are certainly sounding like Sky


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> i'm going to assist in the most major way to change the course of history in america..i've not had my 15 minutes yet..what better than to spend them on?


How about spending 15 min with your kids


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

plus i can take up skiing again and learn snowboard..maybe longboard too


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 8, 2016)

How is Sanders polling in Florida ? I think he's winning Illinois from everyone I talk to.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> How is Sanders polling in Florida ? I think he's winning Illinois from everyone I talk to.


tbh i havent even checked..work it first..polls later..they dont mean a thing.

i talked to two dudes yesterday who aee changing parties to vote him in the primary.

thats huge here..and if any indication.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Tricked me into a download eh,
> 
> 
> Okay.. On page 14 it shows that California took a dive on the job losses but they were across the board. The U.S. defense spending went through the roof after 911.
> ...


Government depends on taxpayer dollars for survival. Do you empathize with them?


londonfog said:


> you too damn nosy to put people on ignore. Just like you reading this. LOL stop with the different accounts. or at least stop having conversations with yourself .


To be fair, you can be really annoying ;]


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Government depends on taxpayer dollars for survival. Do you empathize with them?
> 
> 
> To be fair, you can be really annoying ;]


really? you mean taxes from certain populace..while cutting taxes for the wealthy unfunded.

i know..i know..SOMEDAY you PLAN on being wealthy..better prepare now.

to be fair you can be really redundant.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 8, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Government depends on taxpayer dollars for survival. Do you empathize with them?
> 
> 
> To be fair, you can be really annoying ;]










No, no empathy for the government, they created this mess..unfortunately we have to sleep in it. The government needs a major overhaul and extreme downsizing in many areas. 

I'm just not concerned with California, its a gorgeous state with beautiful weather ..nearly everybody wants to live there or vacation there.. Losing aerospace jobs is nothing that can't be overcome..Water and natural disasters are a different topic but I applaud Cali for not buckling to these behemoth corporations and making a poor decision.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

Iowa claims sanders shorted delegates..geese do you think that's a real possibility? this is 'murica that shit doesn't happen here..


this was how bush/gore was decided..depth of punches..Jeb was governor I wouldn't be surprised if they rigged the punch hole in gores spot so it wouldn't go through..you have a whole bunch of gore punches that didn't break the paper but clearly punched.
that were disqualified.



http://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/news/elections/presidential/caucus/2016/02/06/iowans-claim-instances-when-sanders-shorted-delegates/79902080/


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> California is high rent district, its valuable real estate... If they want to move to Georgia or North Carolina or Texas..fine and their workers could have moved with them..but they don't want to go to Texas or Georgia. The jobs will be filled eventually, I remember all the red carpet treatment Boeing got in Chicago to lure them there... It was embarrassing And the State us going bankrupt... If you rely on the federal titty for defense contracts to thrive or even survive than you won't last.


Why not? Even with a pacifist in the White House we still need a defense industry. What we don't need is to give it political power to determine foreign policy for our country!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Iowa claims sanders shorted delegates..geese do you think that's a real possibility? this is 'murica that shit doesn't happen here..
> 
> 
> this was how bush/gore was decided:
> ...


Fascinating story about how this nationally scrutinised event is still so backward. Clearly, lots of Clinton supporters were doing everything they could to make sure their gal got the nod.

Just because she's female doesn't make her a better candidate, her foreign policy chops are just to the right of Attila the Hun and she's clearly going to jump right in bed with Wall Street and corporate America the day she takes office, judging by her own campaign contributions. 

America is heading in a different direction and Mrs Clinton has missed the train.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> ive been researching.. its the most progressive in the nation..i need to be with other like minded individuals...not until after florida primary..i can do more here..obvi he has vermont locked.


Colorado can use your progressive outlook. This is both a very purple and a strong bellwether state, your enthusiasm would get maximum leverage here.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nobody is saying eliminate the military or defense. It's got to shrink 75% though. I don't think I'll see it in my lifetime but it will happen.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Nobody is saying eliminate the military or defense. It's got to shrink 75% though. I don't think I'll see it in my lifetime but it will happen.


China's military is growing, as is Russia's. I think we can even let the defense companies keep working, but give them space development contracts instead.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Colorado can use your progressive outlook. This is both a very purple and a strong bellwether state, your enthusiasm would get maximum leverage here.


well colo was a consideration some time ago if you recall..that's why I provided my resume for your business venture Tty..I'm not sure what happened..I never heard back from you one way or the other..I took it as lack of interest but we're friends and I wasn't going to press you on it.

thank you for the compliment though..


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

*Christie word association: Hillary a 'loser'*

porky has got one thing right in between plates of food..
http://www.msnbc.com/morning-joe/watch/christie-word-association-hillary-a-loser-618521667844
aa494fe9310a1705e8f95c1c1266c7d3319b61fa4ec554b8d53


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

why college students feel the bern:

http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/watch/why-these-college-students-feel-the-bern-618665539565


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 8, 2016)

I think bill stumping for Hillary is going to backfire, I expect backlash from his criticism of Bernie.. He would have helped his wife out by distancing himself from this campaign..it didn't work in 08 and it comes off worse in 16'.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I think bill stumping for Hillary is going to backfire, I expect backlash from his criticism of Bernie.. He would have helped his wife out by distancing himself from this campaign..it didn't work in 08 and it comes off worse in 16'.


that's correct because there have been two generations of high school college grads since..peer to peer is huge it turned my daughter from Romney on her fathers insistence to Obama which she refused to even have a conversation with me about.

that's 8 years of seniors which have died out typical GOPers being replaced by progressives.

and don't forget:

progressive means progress.
-Hillary Clinton

our kids know what lobby and special interest equal..Clinton is a fool to underestimate them as much as she thinks women would vote for her because of gender.

you have all the old hags coming out for Clinton..Albright, Steinem..kids are skeezed out over them..especially playboy bunny Steinem.

addionally, Chelsea Clintons stumping/role model is out of touch for the average college graduate who are getting hired at a rate of 3%..why? she's earning $600k per year right out of school..total slap in the face to our kids and they know this.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 8, 2016)

Yup, all these young people know about bill is he's a serial cheater on his wife and brought much embarrassment n shame on his wife n daughter.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

I bet you anything Shillary dragged his ass into it..'you owe me mother fucker'!!!!!!

imagine if you will..
-Rod Serling, Twilight Zone


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I bet you anything Shillary dragged his ass into it..'you owe me mother fucker'!!!!!!
> 
> imagine if you will..
> -Rod Serling, Twilight Zone
> ...


I bet Hillary couldn't pass a piss test. I wonder what kind of dope they pump her up with?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> To be fair, you can be really annoying ;]


Thanks. I do my best


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I bet Hillary couldn't pass a piss test. I wonder what kind of dope they pump her up with?


who's saying that nitro? Rush, glen I'm kinda curious and you know I don't listen to them.,I know you're hearing it from someone..id like to build on the rumour mill here..


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Yup, all these young people know about bill is he's a serial cheater on his wife and brought much embarrassment n shame on his wife n daughter.


Serial cheater? 
They have an open marriage. Hillary is probably happy some one is blowing bill. 
She doesn't want to


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> who's saying that nitro? Rush, glen I'm kinda curious and you know I don't listen to them.,I know you're hearing it from someone..id like to build on the rumour mill here..


Its all me, but I think some body other than me can see she looks high as a kite. There are times she looks like she is glowing like she is high as a kite. imo


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Its all me, but I think some body other than me can see she looks high as a kite. There are times she looks like she is glowing like she is high as a kite. imo


Is this the same way that you can identify a Hispanic new born


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Serial cheater?
> They have an open marriage. Hillary is probably happy some one is blowing bill.
> She doesn't want to




um..if you had me on ignore..you wouldn't be able to see this thread..decided to vote for sanders after all?

jus' sayin'.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> well colo was a consideration some time ago if you recall..that's why I provided my resume for your business venture Tty..I'm not sure what happened..I never heard back from you one way or the other..I took it as lack of interest but we're friends and I wasn't going to press you on it.
> 
> thank you for the compliment though..


That's right, it's still here, filed for the future.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Its all me, but I think some body other than me can see she looks high as a kite. There are times she looks like she is glowing like she is high as a kite. imo


you might be right..the cackle track.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Is this the same way that you can identify a Hispanic new born


I think CheesyO has the candy you are looking for.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I think CheesyO has the candy you are looking for.


I wish nitro..


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I bet Hillary couldn't pass a piss test. I wonder what kind of dope they pump her up with?





A friend of mine pointed out to me few months back that she thinks Hillary had a stroke.. The more I see her, they more believable it is. Her odd faces and mannerisms.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 8, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Serial cheater?
> They have an open marriage. Hillary is probably happy some one is blowing bill.
> She doesn't want to





I'm sure she don't want anything to do with bill..but you don't embarrass your family and put your wife through that humiliation, open marriage or not.. Be discreet and not an ignorant hillbilly that sticks his dick in anything @ anytime n place.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> why college students feel the bern:
> 
> http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/watch/why-these-college-students-feel-the-bern-618665539565


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> A friend of mine pointed out to me few months back that she thinks Hillary had a stroke.. The more I see her, they more believable it is. Her odd faces and mannerisms.


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm sure she don't want anything to do with bill..but you don't embarrass your family and put your wife through that humiliation, open marriage or not.. Be discreet and not an ignorant hillbilly that sticks his dick in anything @ anytime n place.


He was discreet. Go look at the Lewinsky thing and tell me who blew the cover off that.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 8, 2016)

Lol, im not even talking about that butterball Pollock .. There are dozens of others dude, he does a very poor job of being discreet.


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 8, 2016)

Chuck Norris wants to throat punch Hilary ........ Worldstar?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 8, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Chuck Norris wants to throat punch Hilary ........ Worldstar?


Drivel.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


>


she totally has that Michelle Bachman look..


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 8, 2016)

The contest for the Presidency is only one battle in the ongoing class war that has passed for this country's social policy for 50 years.

Sooooooooo if Bernie wins, we support his initiatives. If he doesn't, what then? If Mrs Clinton wins, how does that affect the goal of full separation between Corp and State?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> she totally has that Michelle Bachman look..


Irrelevant. What if she wins anyway, in spite of a bad case of RBF?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 8, 2016)

I wish Bernie would just say Liz Warren is his VP so that 15% of Hillary voters bail now.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> A friend of mine pointed out to me few months back that she thinks Hillary had a stroke.. The more I see her, they more believable it is. Her odd faces and mannerisms.


a stroke..hmmmmmm..yeah that's the ticket and totally believable..

seriously though..that 'fall' they are saying she took could have easily been that..has she released her medical records yet? has anyone asked?

I'm going to start asking this question starting at tomorrow's coffee caucus..teeeheee

I can see it now.. it's being reported somewhere out of Florida, Hillary had a ministroke.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I wish Bernie would just say Liz Warren is his VP so that 15% of Hillary voters bail now.


told ya so..everyone thought I was nuts for making this prediction.

however schuylaar can help Bernie along by saying 'did you hear about Elizabeth Warren?..I have it on good authority..'


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Lol, im not even talking about that butterball Pollock .. There are dozens of others dude, he does a very poor job of being discreet.


Bill sticks his dick in anything that moves..


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bill sticks his dick in anything that moves..





Exactly, he's selfish.. If he gave a fuck about his family he'd be discreet and wouldn't flaunt that. It can't help his wife's career.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bill sticks his dick in anything that moves..


And always has. It was constant headline fodder in Arkansas when he was governor; it only rose to scandal status when it came out that the State Troopers were looking out for Hillary for him while they were on duty!


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

Bernie Gaining in SC..






https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwi16MjilOnKAhWFXR4KHWSdDh0QtwIIETAA&url=http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/jan/14/bernie-sanders-gaining-crucial-ground-over-clinton/?page=all&usg=AFQjCNFHg1Znq_Sq7-Lz7gZjF0riVoZNBg&sig2=aoGQJYujmvWX3LijEMBhtA


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

do you think Hillary goes to sleep at night with tiara on and presidential seal tucked under her pillow?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2016)

Under Sanders Income and Jobs Would Soar Economist Says:

http://money.cnn.com/2016/02/08/news/economy/sanders-income-jobs/


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I think CheesyO has the candy you are looking for.


You made a statement that you counted all the Hispanic babies out of 100 photos at the hospital. I simple asked how can you tell a Hispanic newborn.Please explain how are you telling the race of a newborn. Now if it was a black or white thing, I would give you the benefit of the doubt, but you saying Hispanic, whom comes in all beautiful colors.
My next question is why would you do or say something like that.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bill sticks his dick in anything that moves..


You dated him eh?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> do you think Hillary goes to sleep at night with tiara on and presidential seal tucked under her pillow?


Your hatred for Hillary is pathetic. Must be tied to a self hatred of yourself. Seriously, do you think this is somehow related to what your mom did to you ? Time to break the chain


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You made a statement that you counted all the Hispanic babies out of 100 photos at the hospital. I simple asked how can you tell a Hispanic newborn.Please explain how are you telling the race of a newborn. Now if it was a black or white thing, I would give you the benefit of the doubt, but you saying Hispanic, whom comes in all beautiful colors.
> My next question is why would you do or say something like that.


It was an act of love.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It was an act of love.


seriously how are you able to tell if the baby was Hispanic ? or did you not think this story through


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> seriously how are you able to tell if the baby was Hispanic ? or did you not think this story through


If you are looking for candy , try somewhere else because I don't have any.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> If you are looking for candy , try somewhere else because I don't have any.


First I don't eat candy, more of a fruit, seeds and nut guy. Love cashews, almonds, sunflower seed,, apples, pineapples and such. Now back to the question. How are you able to detect the race of a Hispanic newborn. or are you starting to see how stupid you sound.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> First I don't eat candy, more of a fruit, seeds and nut guy. Love cashews, almonds, sunflower seed,, apples, pineapples and such. Now back to the question. How are you able to detect the race of a Hispanic newborn. or are you starting to see how stupid you sound.



I think your pretty stupid so we have what they say is a Mexican stand off. What good would come of any answer to your question, other than you want candy.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I think your pretty stupid so we have what they say is a Mexican stand off. What good would come of any answer to your question, other than you want candy.


Do you always go around asking grown men if they want candy. Can you say senile or pervert .
Are you going to tell us how you tell the race of a Hispanic newborn ?
Whats the race of this child


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 8, 2016)

Boy? 
White?
7 lbs 3 ounces


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

@nitro harley
do tell the race of these beautiful babies. From left to right


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Do you always go around asking grown men if they want candy. Can you say senile or pervert .
> Are you going to tell us how you tell the race of a Hispanic newborn ?
> Whats the race of this child
> View attachment 3604211View attachment 3604211


Aha, I call bullshit. Trick question, trick question. Those are the same kid. WINNING!!!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Aha, I call bullshit. Trick question, trick question. Those are the same kid. WINNING!!!


How are we ever going to get weed legalize on the federal level with the likes of you.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> How are we ever going to get weed legalize on the federal level with the likes of you.


The "likes of me" are happy to vote for legalization. As long as it isn't attached to economic suicide. All aboard. Next stop $30+ trillion.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Do you always go around asking grown men if they want candy. Can you say senile or pervert .
> Are you going to tell us how you tell the race of a Hispanic newborn ?
> Whats the race of this child
> View attachment 3604211View attachment 3604211


Only democratic people pumping race mud slinging need democratic candy. Incase you haven't figured it out.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> The "likes of me" are happy to vote for legalization. As long as it isn't attached to economic suicide. All aboard. Next stop $30+ trillion.


actually I was talking about your stupidity, but thanks for playing


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Only democratic people pumping race mud slinging need democratic candy. Incase you haven't figured it out.


are you yet seeing the asininity that runs in you


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> actually I was talking about your stupidity, but thanks for playing


You're right. Arguing over who gets to administer the next dose of gasoline to the campfire, while the cabin burns down behind them is much smarter.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> are you yet seeing the asininity that runs in you


A laundry mat must keep your pockets full of cash. Thats pretty good milking the poor and then posting baby pictures to make them feel better. LOL


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 8, 2016)

As I've been saying for months..this should help Bernie. 


http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/hillary-is-the-candidate_b_9168938.html


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> As I've been saying for months..this should help Bernie.
> 
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/hillary-is-the-candidate_b_9168938.html


*That's a man, baby!*


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 9, 2016)

Bernie Takes NH:

http://www.nytimes.com/politics/first-draft/2016/02/09/bernie-sanders-prevails-and-g-o-p-has-3-way-tie-as-3-new-hampshire-towns-vote/


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 9, 2016)

Bernie Receives 100% of Dems in NH:


https://www.rt.com/usa/331842-sanders-clinton-primary-votes/


----------



## londonfog (Feb 9, 2016)

4 votes do not a primary make coo coo bird


----------



## londonfog (Feb 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> A laundry mat must keep your pockets full of cash. Thats pretty good milking the poor and then posting baby pictures to make them feel better. LOL


My customers are happy that they have a place they can wash or get their clothes cleaned. Not everyone likes to walk around with dirty fish smelling clothes like you. Why do you hate Hispanic people so much ? Do you feel the same way about blacks ? What about Asians ? What other races do you seemly dislike


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> My customers are happy that they have a place they can wash or get their clothes cleaned. Not everyone likes to walk around with dirty fish smelling clothes like you. Why do you hate Hispanic people so much ? Do you feel the same way about blacks ? What about Asians ? What other races do you seemly dislike


You seem to be hungry for hate. I can't help you dude.


----------



## spandy (Feb 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> 4 votes do not a primary make coo coo bird


But 9... oh wait that guy lost.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 9, 2016)

here's the thing..we have two anti establishment front runners for the first time in our history..historical data no longer applies..all bets are off..









<insert GOP voters 'but it could' here>


----------



## londonfog (Feb 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You seem to be hungry for hate. I can't help you dude.


Hungry for hate ??me ??? You are the fool claiming to be able to tell the race of a newborn Hispanic infant. You actually took the time to count all the so called Hispanic infants out of a collection of over 100 infants. What kind of sicko does that? and why ? Did some Hispanic guy fuck your wife ? Did some Hispanic guy kick your ass and took your fish ? Why do you hate Hispanics so much...or is it all races other than your own ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 9, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> You seem to have nothing but time. Bernie's claim of "taxing the rich" doesn't add up. His plans will cost more than the entire GDP. So even a 100% tax on everybody won't be enough.


Citation?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You made a statement that you counted all the Hispanic babies out of 100 photos at the hospital. I simple asked how can you tell a Hispanic newborn.Please explain how are you telling the race of a newborn.


Easy. You just hold a tortilla next to the womb. If it kicks, it's a future taco bender.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 9, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Easy. You just hold a tortilla next to the womb. If it kicks, it's a future taco bender.


and then you wonder why people think you are a racist bigot. People like you need to hurry and die off, so the world can be a better place


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hungry for hate ??me ??? You are the fool claiming to be able to tell the race of a newborn Hispanic infant. You actually took the time to count all the so called Hispanic infants out of a collection of over 100 infants. What kind of sicko does that? and why ? Did some Hispanic guy fuck your wife ? Did some Hispanic guy kick your ass and took your fish ? Why do you hate Hispanics so much...or is it all races other than your own ?


 idunno i take a hot hispanic women any day of the week


----------



## londonfog (Feb 9, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> idunno i take a hot hispanic women any day of the week View attachment 3604693


some of the most beautiful women in the world are Hispanic


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 9, 2016)

My peeps in New Hampshire say they haven't seen such a one sided beatdown on a woman since The Ray Rice video.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 9, 2016)

So this is how Hillary controls her media message..


http://gawker.com/this-is-how-hillary-clinton-gets-the-coverage-she-wants-1758019058


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 9, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> So this is how Hillary controls her media message..
> 
> 
> http://gawker.com/this-is-how-hillary-clinton-gets-the-coverage-she-wants-1758019058


 6 th grade drama class


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hungry for hate ??me ??? You are the fool claiming to be able to tell the race of a newborn Hispanic infant. You actually took the time to count all the so called Hispanic infants out of a collection of over 100 infants. What kind of sicko does that? and why ? Did some Hispanic guy fuck your wife ? Did some Hispanic guy kick your ass and took your fish ? Why do you hate Hispanics so much...or is it all races other than your own ?


Yep, I was right, you are hungry. Stuff your mouth with some candy and get over your hate shit.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Yep, I was right, you are hungry. Stuff your mouth with some candy and get over your hate shit.


as you count how many Hispanic babies are in a photo collage. Dude GTFO


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> as you count how many Hispanic babies are in a photo collage. Dude GTFO


Seek help dude.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 9, 2016)

Bernie -58%
Hillary-37% 

Its early but a landslide no doubt.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Seek help dude.


OMG really. You classic
You counting Hispanic babies in a photo collage, and yet I'm the one that needs to seek help.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> OMG really. You classic
> You counting Hispanic babies in a photo collage, and yet I'm the one that needs to seek help.


When ever you post pictures of other peoples children because of your hunger for a racist feeding, yep you need help. TRUMP!


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 9, 2016)

Bernie 60% 


Hillary feeling the Bern @ 39%


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 9, 2016)

*New Hampshire, 2016 primary, Clinton drubbed, lost by 20% margin! :*
*The Bern claims victory*
The Vermont senator asserted that the results should serve notice to "the political and economic establishment" that the American people will not continue to accept a "corrupt campaign finance system" and "rigged economy" that benefits only the wealthiest.

"Because of a huge voter turnout — and I say YUUGE — we won, because we harnessed the energy and the excitement that the Democratic Party will need to succeed in November," Sanders said. "What happened here in New Hampshire ... is what will happen all over this country."


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Cruz just sent me another personal e-mail. The guy is a MANIAC!!! ;]


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 9, 2016)

Post it..I wanna read it


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Post it..I wanna read it



xxxx, 

I can't thank you enough. 

*Because of you, we have the Washington Cartel in a panic.*

So tonight, I dare Republicans across this country to make conservatism mean something again. 

*HERE'S THE DEAL: we are just 11 days away from the tipping point -- the South Carolina primary.* 

*That's why, before I take off for the next primary state, I'm writing you this email to say thank you and to ask you if I can personally count on your support?*

After the hard-fought battles in Iowa and New Hampshire, we've dug deep into our campaign accounts...and made a major dent in our political budget. 

I need your IMMEDIATE support for my South Carolina GOTV fund, or I risk squandering tonight's momentum -- the momentum you and our volunteers have worked SO HARD to help me build. 

*Can I count on you tonight, xxxx?*

*South Carolina GOTV -- I can spare: *

* $5 » * * $35 » *

* $50 » * * $100 » * 

* $250 » * * $500 » * 
We are here today because of you. 

*xxxx, this is our time.*

It's because of YOU that after everything the Washington Cartel threw at us and the millions spent against us by the lobbyists and my opponents, we are just getting started on the road to winning the nomination. 

Will you continue your support tonight?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 10, 2016)

You aren't supporting that dickbag are you?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> When ever you post pictures of other peoples children because of your hunger for a racist feeding, yep you need help. TRUMP!


Honestly, think of your mind-set. You walk up to over a 100 pictures of infants on the hospital wall and said ( or thought), let me count all the Hispanic babies. Now that is me putting it nicely, you probably called them something else. So there you stood for however long counting and figuring out what race are these infants of over a 100. WTF is wrong with you ? Seriously


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 10, 2016)

The official end of any hope for Bernie Sanders ,,,,,,,,ellipses.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/bernie-sanders-meets-with-rev-al-sharpton-in-harlem/ar-BBplGik?li=BBnb7Kz

It`s something you just don`t do......... ellipses.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Honestly, think of your mind-set. You walk up to over a 100 pictures of infants on the hospital wall and said ( or thought), let me count all the Hispanic babies. Now that is me putting it nicely, you probably called them something else. So there you stood for however long counting and figuring out what race are these infants of over a 100. WTF is wrong with you ? Seriously


Mass illegal immigration and anchor babies may not be a concern that you have or ever will have, but not everybody thinks like you when the truth is spoken. Trump speaks the truth and people like you don't really matter like you think they do anymore. So have some candy. GO TRUMP!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You aren't supporting that dickbag are you?


The way it was written you might think I actually contributed to his campaign, which I certainly did not....


----------



## londonfog (Feb 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Mass illegal immigration and anchor babies may not be a concern that you have or ever will have, but not everybody thinks like you when the truth is spoken. Trump speaks the truth and people like you don't really matter like you think they do anymore. So have some candy. GO TRUMP!


Ahhhhh. so now we getting somewhere. You were counting the "anchor babies". How do you know if they were all this "anchor babies" ? What if their parents are American USA USA USA ? You have some serious issues.
Kinda hard telling the race of an infant child to deem Hispanic. Certainly harder to know if their parents are citizens or not , just by looking at a picture.
Why do you assume that they are "anchor babies"? Everywhere you go, I bet you think you see "illegal immigrant and anchor babies"
Your life must be fucking miserable....TRUMP.the chump


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Ahhhhh. so now we getting somewhere. You were counting the "anchor babies". How do you know if they were all this "anchor babies" ? What if their parents are American USA USA USA ? You have some serious issues.
> Kinda hard telling the race of an infant child to deem Hispanic. Certainly harder to know if their parents are citizens or not , just by looking at a picture.
> Why do you assume that they are "anchor babies"? Everywhere you go, I bet you think you see "illegal immigrant and anchor babies"
> Your life must be fucking miserable....TRUMP.the chump


My life is great if you need to know. Just yesterday I caught a marlin with my kite and lost it trying to get it up the cliff and then ten minutes after that I caught a 100 lb sail fish. I cut up some steaks and cooked it on the barby, and it was pretty good eating . Life is great. I will check you later headed to Hilo to buy a smoker and make up some hawaiian candy. TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 11, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> My life is great if you need to know. Just yesterday I caught a marlin with my kite and lost it trying to get it up the cliff and then ten minutes after that I caught a 100 lb sail fish. I cut up some steaks and cooked it on the barby, and it was pretty good eating . Life is great. I will check you later headed to Hilo to buy a smoker and make up some hawaiian candy. TRUMP!


stay away from pictures of infants


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Honestly, think of your mind-set. You walk up to over a 100 pictures of infants on the hospital wall and said ( or thought), let me count all the Hispanic babies. Seriously


Right, and there's not one minority candidate in the Democratic race. Liberals should be embarrassed to have such (all white) dorks running. A 74 year old jew who spits as he talks shit and a lieing power hungry bitch that talks shit.


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> A 74 year old jew who spits as he talks shit and a lieing power hungry bitch that talks shit.


still better than a racist narcissist, a canadian and a cuban.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 11, 2016)

*Civil Rights Hero John Lewis Slams Bernie Sanders*
"Well, to be very frank, I'm going to cut you off, but I never saw him, I never met him," Lewis said.

http://www.motherjones.com/mojo/2016/02/john-lewis-bernie-sanders-civil-rights


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> *Civil Rights Hero John Lewis Slams Bernie Sanders*
> "Well, to be very frank, I'm going to cut you off, but I never saw him, I never met him," Lewis said.
> 
> http://www.motherjones.com/mojo/2016/02/john-lewis-bernie-sanders-civil-rights


Who do you think is a better champion of civil rights, Sanders or Clinton?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Who do you think is a better champion of civil rights, Sanders or Clinton?


Who has shown they are better


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Who has shown they are better


Sanders imo, how bout you?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sanders imo, how bout you?


Neither as of yet.


----------



## TubePot (Feb 11, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> still better than a racist narcissist, a canadian and a cuban.


Look at that, the racist republicans have 2 spanish guys running, hummm.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Neither as of yet.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


>


Civil rights were achieved through civil disobedience, not violent revolution


----------



## londonfog (Feb 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Civil rights were achieved through civil disobedience, not violent revolution


So when you see Malcolm you automatically assume violence ?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 11, 2016)

TubePot said:


> Look at that, the racist republicans have 2 spanish guys running, hummm.


Don't forget Ben Carson is still in the race, unless I missed an announcement.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So when you see Malcolm you automatically assume violence ?


I actually admire Malcolm X for what he did, but you can't really deny his philosophy was centered around violence. "By _any _means necessary"


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 11, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> xxxx,
> 
> I can't thank you enough.
> 
> ...


Oh my sweet summer child... Hopefully you were joking when you said "personal email."


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I actually admire Malcolm X for what he did, but you can't really deny his philosophy was centered around violence. "By _any _means necessary"


Later, he recanted that philosophy. Then an employee of Louis Farrakhan murdered him.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 11, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Oh my sweet summer child... Hopefully you were joking when you said "personal email."


It's called sarcasm ;] I havent saved any nigerian princesses lately either.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 11, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> It's called sarcasm ;] I havent saved any nigerian princesses lately either.


Sometimes hard to read through text when I'm doing other things too lol.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I actually admire Malcolm X for what he did, but you can't really deny his philosophy was centered around violence. "By _any _means necessary"


I suggest you view in full text.
We declare our right on this earth to be a man, to be a human being, to be respected as a human being, to be given the rights of a human being in this society, on this earth, in this day, which we intend to bring into existence _by any means necessary. Malcolm X
_

also he had a change of some views after his journey to Mecca


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I suggest you view in full text.
> We declare our right on this earth to be a man, to be a human being, to be respected as a human being, to be given the rights of a human being in this society, on this earth, in this day, which we intend to bring into existence _by any means necessary. Malcolm X
> _
> 
> also he had a change of some views after his journey to Mecca


Later, he recanted that philosophy. Then an employee of Louis Farrakhan murdered him.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> stay away from pictures of infants


I would recommend that you think twice about posting pictures of other peoples children to satisfy your hunger for hate. TRUMP!


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 11, 2016)

Bernie absolutely clobbered this bitch tonight in the debate, she is latching on to Obama like these conservative clowns do with Reagan..it was embarrassing, If this doesn't resonate with the rubes in South Carolina ..nothin will.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Bernie absolutely clobbered this bitch tonight in the debate, she is latching on to Obama like these conservative clowns do with Reagan..it was embarrassing, If this doesn't resonate with the rubes in South Carolina ..nothin will.


 well in your eyes i just read the speech looks like she made him look also like a fool lol


----------



## doublejj (Feb 11, 2016)

Bernie is looking better every time I see him......


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Bernie is looking better every time I see him......


In every way.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> In every way.


The only problem with Bernie is he will have to govern thru Executive Order....he won't get much support from either side of the isle, they have all sold out to special interests. And my BIGGEST worry is he won't beat Trump.....that would be disaster for the Nation


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 11, 2016)

You think Hillary can get shit done? Every conservative wants her in prison..the little she can do will be bad..like returning favors to Wall Street and Big Pharma and growing the military for another decade of war in the M.E.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The only problem with Bernie is he will have to govern thru Executive Order....he won't get much support from either side of the isle, they have all sold out to special interests. And my BIGGEST worry is he won't beat Trump.....that would be disaster for the Nation


Of all the things that concern me about the upcoming election, that isn't one of them.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Bernie is looking better every time I see him......


You need to cut back on the drinking!!


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 11, 2016)

No Hillary is a boat anchor for USA Bernie does not stand a chance i so cannot wait to see them numbers i think people are going to go with Trump even sanders supporters will change last min to Trump lol


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 11, 2016)

I've decided if the dumb Americans don't wise up n vote Bernie..I'm voting trump and rooting for total chaos. Something has to wake these dumb motherfuckers up.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I've decided if the dumb Americans don't wise up n vote Bernie..I'm voting trump and rooting for total chaos. Something has to wake these dumb motherfuckers up.


Be careful what you wish for. 

In the places where I saw it, civil war was not being enjoyed by the local populace.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 11, 2016)

Where were you Bosnia? Sudan? 

Maybe after Trump these sheep will be ready for a coup.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You think Hillary can get shit done? Every conservative wants her in prison..the little she can do will be bad..like returning favors to Wall Street and Big Pharma and growing the military for another decade of war in the M.E.


This is boiling down to a ABT election.......Anybody But Trump


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Where were you Bosnia? Sudan?
> 
> Maybe after Trump these sheep will be ready for a coup.


Saigon.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> This is boiling down to a ABT election.......Anybody But Trump


ABaR, Anyone But a Republican. Cuz Ted Cruz, seriously?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> ABaR, Anyone But a Republican. Cuz Ted Cruz, seriously?


No I have to much respect for myself & my country to vote for any of these republicans


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> No I have to much respect for myself & my country to vote for any of these republicans


Zackly.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 11, 2016)

JJ ... Think of it like this, you wanted to see the Niners lose embarrassingly bad all season so Thomasula was fired, The G.M. gets canned and the roster gets a facelift for the greater good of the organization for the future.. We are the Owners in this analogy.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> JJ ... Think of it like this, you wanted to see the Niners lose embarrassingly bad all season so Thomasula was fired, The G.M. gets canned and the roster gets a facelift for the greater good of the organization for the future.. We are the Owners in this analogy.


If this was football it would be different. But were talking about setting the country back decades.....and I don't have decades left to see it come back....no thanks I switched to Baseball.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> If this was football it would be different. But were talking about setting the country back decades.....and I don't have decades left to see it come back....no thanks I switched to Baseball.


At the end of the day you have to vote Democrat/progressive. When people start saying if Bernie don't win I'm voting Trump or Cruz, only shows sour grapes and stupidity. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Who do you think is a better champion of civil rights, Sanders or Clinton?


"Champion" of civil rights? You can't be serious. 

Democrats don't give a shit about blacks and minorities, they just pander to them like Hillary did yesterday to get the black PAC endorsement. Good ole Sharpton was there, as usual.

We've had a socialist democrat in office for almost 8 years & what progress have blacks made? None. They're just killing their own in kind in record numbers thanks to gun free zones.

Bill Clinton put more blacks in prison with his "3 strikes your out policy" (for life) regarding marijuana possesion.....and hurt more single household, female black mothers with his welfare reform policies....

You just don't get it & never will.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 12, 2016)

Stupid is as stupid does.



londonfog said:


> At the end of the day you have to vote Democrat/progressive........... Grow the fuck up.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Stupid is as stupid does.


why would I vote for Trump or Cruz in the general election ?


----------



## Rrog (Feb 12, 2016)

Bernie us our best hope


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> why would I vote for Trump or Cruz in the general election ?


I don't like Trump and would never vote for him. The same kind of idiots that voted for Obama are voting for Trump, just a different party.

Cruz is a Tea Party guy that believes in constitutional rights, individual rights & freedoms to achieve, smaller govt., holding people accountable for their OWN actions, revising our draconian overbearing tax code yada yada.....plus he's from Texas. 

Sanders is for big corporations, make no mistake - the kind that will bankrupt our country aka big government. Fucker is nuts. No one in their right mind would take that old fart seriously.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 12, 2016)

Cruz is from Canada, he just calls that huge mound of shit Texas, home now.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 12, 2016)

The ONLY reason why Sanders is doing so well is his appeal to millennials who have not lived long enough to understand what makes a country progress but here's the biggie, he has this mantra "Political Revolution" going on which young anti-authority types like to hear. "It's cool man".

Billary has nothing going for her, she's an empty suit without a message. Any time Clinton opens her mouth it's the same old shit - no vision, no substance.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I don't like Trump and would never vote for him. The same kind of idiots that voted for Obama are voting for Trump, just a different party.
> 
> Cruz is a Tea Party guy that believes in constitutional rights, individual rights & freedoms to achieve, smaller govt., holding people accountable for their OWN actions, revising our draconian overbearing tax code yada yada.....plus he's from Texas.
> 
> Sanders is for big corporations, make no mistake - the kind that will bankrupt our country aka big government. Fucker is nuts. No one in their right mind would take that old fart seriously.


did you just compare Obama to Trump ? Not even close to being the same.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> The ONLY reason why Sanders is doing so well is his appeal to millennials who have not lived long enough to understand what makes a country progress but here's the biggie, he has this mantra "Political Revolution" going on which young anti-authority types like to hear. "It's cool man".
> 
> Billary has nothing going for her, she's an empty suit without a message. Any time Clinton opens her mouth it's the same old shit - no vision, no substance.


Cruz will say anything to become POTUS


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> why would I vote for Trump or Cruz in the general election ?


That's not the real question. The question you have to ask yourself is why would you vote for Clinton/Sanders/Trump instead of Cruz? 

I'm voting for the dem that gets the nod, although a Trump presidency would be a hoot. It really would be worth the four years of lunacy, just to see Chris Matthew's head explode and Rachel Maddow's on-air suicide.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 12, 2016)

Lol @ " it's cool man" 


Bernie has many great ideas, if you don't think campaign for finance reform, wall street, healthcare and the tax code need to be reformed..then you've got your head in the sand. 

You got kids? You have any idea what college tuition is? Its the next bubble to break. 

Our foreign policy is disastrous, if you can't see that then you ain't paying attention.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Cruz will say anything to become POTUS




Agreed, but so will hillary.. Hillary would sacrifice 100 Hispanic infants to get in the white house.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> That's not the real question. The question you have to ask yourself is why would you vote for Clinton/Sanders/Trump instead of Cruz?
> 
> I'm voting for the dem that gets the nod, although a Trump presidency would be a hoot. It really would be worth the four years of lunacy, just to see Chris Matthew's head explode and Rachel Maddow's on-air suicide.


Trump would get us in a world of trouble. He is not qualified to be President. He has no plan. Only uses words like great, huge, winning to explain what he will do. No fucking details.
Cruz is something I am against on every level. I don't support his views or believes.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Cruz will say anything to become POTUS


They all do that, especially Sanders & Clinton. That's politics. Now Clinton is talking her bullshit to millennials trying to get their votes. "If I'm elected....."

So what's your point now?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Agreed, but so will hillary.. Hillary would sacrifice 100 Hispanic infants to get in the white house.


you nutso is showing.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> They all do that, especially Sanders & Clinton. That's politics. Now Clinton is talking her bullshit to millennials trying to get their votes. "If I'm elected....."
> 
> So what's your point now?


You make it seem like I agree with what you just said... I don't


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 12, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I'm voting for the dem that gets the nod,


You can't be serious?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> You can't be serious?


The only Republican that makes any sense is Kasich and you fools don't like him, because he is moderate


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The only Republican that makes any sense is Kasich and you fools don't like him, because he is moderate





Not enough Jesus or Reagan references.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump would get us in a world of trouble. He is not qualified to be President. He has no plan. Only uses words like great, huge, winning to explain what he will do. No fucking details.
> Cruz is something I am against on every level. I don't support his views or believes.


While I agree with your description of Trump, I don't know how many of those details are adhered to a year into their presidency. For most citizens, they simply vote along their party lines.

The time isn't ripe for Cruz yet. The manufactured pretense of an economic recovery has to collapse before folks will awaken from the current delusion.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Not enough Jesus or Reagan references.


Kasich wants to do something about people living in the shadows. You know some don't want them Mexicans to be here. They want to deport and build a wall.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The only Republican that makes any sense is Kasich and you fools don't like him, because he is moderate


I like Kasich and donated $100 to Carson. Also donated to Cruz. I want a true conservative Reagan style - there is no other choice than Cruz.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> While I agree with your description of Trump, I don't know how many of those details are adhered to a year in to their presidency. For most citizens, they simply vote along their party lines.
> 
> The time isn't ripe for Cruz yet. The manufactured pretense of an economic recovery has to collapse before folks will awaken from the current delusion.


I would take Republicans seriously when they actually give the likes of Kasich a chance


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I like Kasich and donated $100 to Carson. Also donated to Cruz. I want a true conservative Reagan style - there is no other choice than Cruz.


Reagan trickle down theory did not work. Only made the rich richer and greedier. Reagan made some movies that I liked but thats about it. The very reason why we have crack cocaine destroy is from the Reagan admin as his no breasted wife says " say no to drugs"


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Kasich wants to do something about people living in the shadows. You know some don't want them Mexicans to be here. They want to deport and build a wall.


You must live in Montana where you're not subjected to the problems they bring. I moved from a coastal Texas city where there were more than 11 colonias. You can be poor but there's no excuse for being trashy, and those Mexicans were. Like Muslims, they refuse to assimilate and the dems fall in line and cater to them.

Excuse me, need to stop typing for a moment so I can push #1 for English.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Reagan trickle down theory did not work. Only made the rich richer and greedier. Reagan made some movies that I liked but thats about it. The very reason why we have crack cocaine destroy is from the Reagan admin as his no breasted wife says " say no to drugs"


Not that I care, but what's wrong with saying "no" to drugs?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> You can't be serious?


I am indeed. I've stated several times, if the pubs don't nominate an actual Conservative, I'm voting for the craziest progressive fucker in the race. Haven't decided yet if that's Clinton/Sanders or Trump.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> You must live in Montana where you're not subjected to the problems they bring. I moved from a coastal Texas city where there were more than 11 colonias. You can be poor but there's no excuse for being trashy, and those Mexicans were. Like Muslims, they refuse to assimilate and the dems fall in line and cater to them.
> 
> Excuse me, need to stop typing for a moment so I can push #1 for English.


You do realize you live on land that was Mexican owned. Any race can be poor and trashy and ghetto, so you need to cut that bullshit out. You have some serious bigot issues you might want to deal with.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Not that I care, but what's wrong with saying "no" to drugs? Drugs have destroyed a lot of lives and that includes abuse of pot.


it was a lie. Her husband, Papa Bush, CIA were the main drug dealers in that time. Can you say Nicaraguan Contra


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I am indeed. I've stated several times, if the pubs don't nominate an actual Conservative, I'm voting for the craziest progressive fucker in the race. Haven't decided yet if that's Clinton/Sanders or Trump.


You probably have answered this, but who do you deem an actual conservative ?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Kasich wants to do something about people living in the shadows. You know some don't want them Mexicans to be here. They want to deport and build a wall.


We don't need a wall, we need minefields and automated turrets that operate with no discretion or discrimination. Then there can be no howls of profiling or racism, only certain death for anyone who attempts to thwart our immigration laws. Big signs in multiple languages so there can be no excuse. 

No need to deport either, easiest thing in the world to have all illegal aliens exit on their own. Wouldn't cost the taxpayers one cent.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You probably have answered this, but who do you deem an actual conservative ?


Me.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> We don't need a wall, we need minefields and automated turrets that operate with no discretion or discrimination. Then there can be no howls of profiling or racism, only certain death for anyone who attempts to thwart our immigration laws. Big signs in multiple languages so there can be no excuse.
> 
> No need to deport either, easiest thing in the world to have all illegal aliens exit on their own. Wouldn't cost the taxpayers one cent.


and thats why we disagree. I'm for finding a path to citizenship for all those working and not having any prior felonies


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Me.


ok. What about running in the Republican Presidential race of 2016


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> ok. What about running in the Republican Presidential race of 2016


Cruz rubs up against it, but he's soft on quite a few issues. I'm also not a fan of the religious bullshit that he extols.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Cruz rubs up against it, but he's soft on quite a few issues. I'm also not a fan of the religious bullshit that he extols.


Is that why he is so hated by his own in the senate


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and thats why we disagree. I'm for finding a path to citizenship for all those working and not having any prior felonies


There's definitely a case to be made for that view. We allowed our politicians to let so many people stay for so long, that it smacks of hypocrisy to give them the boot now. I get it.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Is that why he is so hated by his own in the senate


He's hated because he doesn't go along to get along. While he's not as Conservative as I would like, he's way to Conservative for the progressives that run the party and populate the Senate.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> There's definitely a case to be made for that view. We allowed our politicians to let so many people stay for so long, that it smacks of hypocrisy to give them the boot now. I get it.


Hey you got some that were brought over as children. I would have a hard time telling them go when AMERICA is all they know. If you working and don't have felonies lets work on that path to citizenship


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> He's hated because he doesn't go along to get along. While he's not as Conservative as I would like, he's way to Conservative for the progressives that run the party and populate the Senate.


The guy wanted to shut down the government over planned parenthood. GTFO. Would not want to see what he would try as POTUS


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hey you got some that were brought over as children. I would have a hard time telling them go when AMERICA is all they know. If you working and don't have felonies lets work on that path to citizenship


But, I'm guessing you're not on board with the whole "minefields and turrets" idea? You do want to throw our sovereignty out the window, yes?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The guy wanted to shut down the government over planned parenthood. GTFO. Would not want to see what he would try as POTUS


I'm shocked you would think for one second, that shutting down the government for any reason wouldn't be viewed as a positive by me. I think you know me better than that by now.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> But, I'm guessing you're not on board with the whole "minefields and turrets" idea? You do want to throw our sovereignty out the window, yes?


no mine field or turrents. We can close our borders without that. Would also create more jobs


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I'm shocked you would think for one second, that shutting down the government for any reason wouldn't be viewed as a positive by me. I think you know me better than that by now.






 ANNOYING ASSHOLE


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> ANNOYING ASSHOLE


That was a great moment in our political history. It's awesome the progressives decided to shut down the government, rather than capitulate to common sense.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Saigon.


What year, and what was your rank, branch, and MOS/Rate/AFSC? Pure curiosity. Unit, too, if you feel like it. Afghanistan, '09, here.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> That was a great moment in our political history. It's awesome the progressives decided to shut down the government, rather than capitulate to common sense.


I wish they would show the rest of the senate floor. The look on the other senators face would be priceless.
and why the hell is he so into it.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 12, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I am indeed. I've stated several times, if the pubs don't nominate an actual Conservative, I'm voting for the craziest progressive fucker in the race. Haven't decided yet if that's Clinton/Sanders or Trump.


Not sure what your motivation is but if Cruz gets the nod, he's your man.


----------



## god1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Cruz is just another ideolog. We know how well those guys work out. The only difference between the practice of ideological conservatism or progressivism is the path taken to crazy. 

.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> it was a lie. Her husband, Papa Bush, CIA were the main drug dealers in that time. Can you say Nicaraguan Contra


Can you say "3 strikes you're out", life in prison for possession under Clinton's policy? Of course good ole Bill didn't inhale. He said so.

This Clintonesque hypocrisy is what I hate. The Clinton talk this women's rights, black lives matter shit and Bill used his Presidency to dick every intern that came along and put thousands of blacks in prison for smoking pot.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> no mine field or turrents. We can close our borders without that. Would also create more jobs


Latino refugees create jobs? Are you related to Pelosi?

Corporations create jobs. Illegal aliens just suck us dry and if they do work send the extra back to mamacita in Juarez.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Latino refugees create jobs? Are you related to Pelosi?
> 
> Corporations create jobs. Illegal aliens just suck us dry and if they do work send the extra back to mamacita in Juarez.


The Texas stupidity got the best of you. I'm saying hire more border patrol. Corporate welfare can suck you dry as well. Build a stadium and really fuck your local taxes up for starters. Texas love making stadium deals.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The Texas stupidity got the best of you. I'm saying hire more border patrol. Corporate welfare can suck you dry as well. Build a stadium and really fuck your local taxes up for starters. Texas love making stadium deals.


After Obama refused to hire border security Texas did, under Gov. Rick Perry's leadership. Get your facts straight, estupido.

Border patrols aren't enough.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> After Obama refused to hire border security Texas did, under Gov. Rick Perry's leadership. Get your facts straight, estupido.
> 
> Border patrols aren't enough.


Obama had more border patrol than any other previous president. Damn you Texas dumb. I understand smelling that cow shit all day. Do you want to build a wall as well ?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The Texas stupidity got the best of you. I'm saying hire more border patrol. Corporate welfare can suck you dry as well. Build a stadium and really fuck your local taxes up for starters. Texas love making stadium deals.


Did you see the "feel good" story about the owner of the Rams buying a $750 million ranch while the taxpayers of St Louis are still on the hook for $36 million for a stadium that now doesn't have a team? How stupid do they feel?

My beloved Rams are back where they belong, I finally have a team again.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Did you see the "feel good" story about the owner of the Rams buying a $750 million ranch while the taxpayers of St Louis are still on the hook for $36 million for a stadium that now doesn't have a team? How stupid do they feel?
> 
> My beloved Rams are back where they belong, I finally have a team again.


You a Panther fan


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Obama had more border patrol than any other previous president. Damn you Texas dumb. I understand smelling that cow shit all day. Do you want to build a wall as well ?


Why pay for more border agents or a wall or minefields and turrets? With one easy to pass, easy to enforce, no cost to taxpayer law, we could end a majority of illegal immigration and remove virtually all current illegal aliens. Then we can talk about a path to return/citizenship. Get these good folk out of the shadows and back in this country legally.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You a Panther fan


I couldn't ever give it serious consideration because the electric blue they use is so abhorrent. Way to take a great mascot and team name and fuck it up with the most girly blue ever displayed. Who could wear that freaking team jersey?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Why pay for more border agents or a wall or minefields and turrets? With one easy to pass, easy to enforce, no cost to taxpayer law, we could end a majority of illegal immigration and remove virtually all current illegal aliens. Then we can talk about a path to return/citizenship. Get these good folk out of the shadows and back in this country legally.


really remove 10 12 million people. How ? That would cause a major disruption in America. Families are connected


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I couldn't ever give it serious consideration because the electric blue they use is so abhorrent. Way to take a great mascot and team name and fuck it up with the most girly blue ever displayed. Who could wear that freaking team jersey?


all black with highlight of DARK blue. i say.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> all black with highlight of DARK blue. i say.


I could get behind that.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I could get behind that.


NC actually has a good team. With a healthy Benjamin even better


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> really remove 10 12 million people. How ? That would cause a major disruption in America. Families are connected


I would argue it's well over 20 million, but why split hairs?

First off, families can travel together, wherever they relocate. While it may seem harsh to put people to that choice, they put themselves in that position when they entered illegally. I would support changes that could expedite their return as an acknowledgement to the hypocrisy of actually enforcing our laws after allowing politicians to ignore them for decades.

You don't really want to know the plan, do you? You're completely against it, so I'm hesitant to bother typing the two sentences required to break it down.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> NC actually has a good team. With a healthy Benjamin even better


Certainly better than anything the Rams are going to put together in the next couple years.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I watch the local news numbnuts. I live here, you don't.
> 
> I want to build a wall and make libtards pay for it.


I feel sorry for ya. Texas sucks. smells like cow shit. I had my time in that fucked state. You would not want to help pay for this wall ? Where do we start building the wall and where do we end it ? latitude and longitude coordinates please


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Certainly better than anything the Rams are going to put together in the next couple years.


I had hopes for the rams when they brought in Jeff Fisher. NOPE


----------



## londonfog (Feb 12, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I would argue it's well over 20 million, but why split hairs?
> 
> First off, families can travel together, wherever they relocate. While it may seem harsh to put people to that choice, they put themselves in that position when they entered illegally. I would support changes that could expedite their return as an acknowledgement to the hypocrisy of actually enforcing our laws after allowing politicians to ignore them for decades.
> 
> You don't really want to know the plan, do you? You're completely against it, so I'm hesitant to bother typing the two sentences required to break it down.


not for breaking up families or up rooting children...unless we talking felons


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> not for breaking up families or up rooting children...unless we talking felons


The only reason illegal immigration wasn't made a felony is because we didn't want to jail them, we wanted to deport them. Once you stop doing that, you have to implement common sense deterrents.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I feel sorry for ya. Texas sucks. smells like cow shit. I had my time in that fucked state. You would not want to help pay for this wall ? Where do we start building the wall and where do we end it ? latitude and longitude coordinates please


Why bother with a wall or a fence? As the libs in here have pointed out, you can tunnel under them and climb them. Seismic sensors, minefields and automated turrets, coupled with enough border agents to document the "kills" for the bureaucrats and the problem disappears.

Clearly post warnings so there can be no misunderstanding. You try to cross our border and it means certain death. It might take a few weeks of chuckleheads testing the system before the word got out. It would actually save lives.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 12, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Why bother with a wall or a fence? As the libs in here have pointed out, you can tunnel under them and climb them. Seismic sensors, minefields and automated turrets, coupled with enough border agents to document the "kills" for the bureaucrats and the problem disappears.
> 
> Clearly post warnings so there can be no misunderstanding. You try to cross our border and it means certain death. It might take a few weeks of chuckleheads testing the system before the word got out. It would actually save lives.


See North Korea border......


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> See North Korea border......


But, nobody's trying to get into North Korea.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 12, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> But, nobody's trying to get into North Korea.


I don't want to see that in America........It's all this crazy talk that is going to force me to vote Democrat......


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I watch the local news numbnuts. I live here, you don't.
> 
> I want to build a wall and make libtards pay for it.


So did East Germany, China.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> It's all this crazy talk that is going to force me to vote Democrat......


Me too. Until these moderate republicans stop all this crazy talk and get on board with my plan, I'm going full retard with the dems.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 12, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Me too. Until these moderate republicans stop all this crazy talk and get on board with my plan, I'm going full retard with the dems.


Best of luck


----------



## doublejj (Feb 12, 2016)

The republicans do not represent anything close to my idea of America......neither do the dems, but they at least have a heart...


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 12, 2016)

U think Bernie takes California JJ?


----------



## Budget Buds (Feb 12, 2016)

Saw the topic had to LOL


----------



## doublejj (Feb 12, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> U think Bernie takes California JJ?


I don't know about that one.....I would have thought Hilly had it sewed-up


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The republicans do not represent anything close to my idea of America......neither do the dems, but they at least have a heart...


Heart? How do the dems have a heart?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Heart? How do the dems have a heart?


They don't want to deport 20mil people....for starters


----------



## doublejj (Feb 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> They don't want to deport 20mil people....for starters


Or cut my SS "Entitlements".....or repeal ACA......ect


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Bernie us our best hope


WE are our best hope. We the People need to be reminded that it's OUR government, it is NOT under the personal purview of the rich and powerful.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I don't know about that one.....I would have thought Hilly had it *sowed-up*


Which did you mean?
Sow


Sew


----------



## doublejj (Feb 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Which did you mean?
> Sow
> View attachment 3606804
> 
> Sew


I meant locked-up......


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I meant locked-up......


I was just funnin. I kind of liked the image of the sow with all the little piggies.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> What year, and what was your rank, branch, and MOS/Rate/AFSC? Pure curiosity. Unit, too, if you feel like it. Afghanistan, '09, here.


I was in the deep civilian reserve ranks; I was 5, living with my expat folks. We lived there for about 5-6 months, then traveled elsewhere in southeast Asia. 

I DID volunteer for the Army at 18, they wouldn't take me due to poor eyesight. 

Funny how people tell me they admire my vision all the time!


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Feb 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I don't like Trump and would never vote for him. The same kind of idiots that voted for Obama are voting for Trump, just a different party.
> 
> Cruz is a Tea Party guy that believes in constitutional rights, individual rights & freedoms to achieve, smaller govt., holding people accountable for their OWN actions, revising our draconian overbearing tax code yada yada.....plus he's from Texas.
> 
> Sanders is for big corporations, make no mistake - the kind that will bankrupt our country aka big government. Fucker is nuts. No one in their right mind would take that old fart seriously.




except millions do take him seriously. a race with trump and cruz in it and you call bernie nuts??

teabillies are finished in america


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Feb 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The only Republican that makes any sense is Kasich and you fools don't like him, because he is moderate




i like him as much as he likes weed


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Feb 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I like Kasich and donated $100 to Carson. Also donated to Cruz. I want a true conservative Reagan style - there is no other choice than Cruz.



you want a republican who'll raise taxes 11 times??


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> you want a republican who'll raise taxes 11 times??


It's okay, they only raise taxes on poor people.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 12, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> except millions do take him seriously. a race with trump and cruz in it and you call bernie nuts??
> 
> teabillies are finished in america


Teabillies, I like that.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Feb 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Latino refugees create jobs? Are you related to Pelosi?
> 
> Corporations create jobs. Illegal aliens just suck us dry and if they do work send the extra back to mamacita in Juarez.




demand for goods and services creates jobs. skin color has nothing to do with it


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Feb 12, 2016)

as far as conservative success stories are there any? any policy successes?

people in kansas, wisconsin and michigan are going to throw them the fuck out.

face facts. conservatism is dead. it hasn't worked anywhere. biggest claim the conservatives can make is they've shown the intelligence level of their supporters as well as how many racists vote. 

the babbling chimp brigade


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> as far as conservative success stories are there any? any policy successes?
> 
> people in kansas, wisconsin and michigan are going to throw them the fuck out.
> 
> ...


For being dead, it's rather well funded. Ideologically it may not make sense, but that isn't its purpose;

Conservatism's mission in life and politics is all about shifting costs off business, by any means necessary; witness collapsing bridges and lead contaminated water systems, among many other egregious examples of the rich taking everything for themselves- except for the shaft.


Tax breaks for business and wealthy 'job creators'
Subsidies to businesses
Blatant handouts to political supporters, corporate and otherwise.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Feb 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Can you say "3 strikes you're out", life in prison for possession under Clinton's policy? Of course good ole Bill didn't inhale. He said so.
> 
> This Clintonesque hypocrisy is what I hate. The Clinton talk this women's rights, black lives matter shit and Bill used his Presidency to dick every intern that came along and put thousands of blacks in prison for smoking pot.





how many did nancy reagan's "just say no" imprison? the nation got flooded with cocaine during reagan's presidency.

he was sleeping, dealing drugs for weapons, raising taxes 11 times (8 times while gov of california) or running the country via astrology

good plan worth repeating. we need another old fashioned conservative


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It's okay, they only raise taxes on poor people.


Poor people dont pay taxes...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Poor people dont pay taxes...


Poor people pay a larger percentage of their income in taxes than rich people


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Poor people pay a larger percentage of their income in taxes than rich people


...by a lot.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 12, 2016)

Yearning for another scumbag like Reagan would be like yearning for another George Bush in ten years. Both were awful Presidents, crippled the country while their cronies made a fortune.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 12, 2016)

eh!....what you got against.... crippled country people? (spits chew)


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Poor people pay a larger percentage of their income in taxes than rich people


Good. They take a much larger percentage of the benefits.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Good. They take a much larger percentage of the benefits.


Imagine that


What happens to poor people in your fantasy land where social welfare programs don't exist? Do they just lie down in the streets and die and let the well-off have their own little happy society all to themselves? Without social welfare programs providing poor people a tiny thread of relief, they'd be committing crimes to survive. Is that what you want? The very thing you wish to abolish protects you from the chaos that would engulf society if you got your way. 

'Stupid' simply isn't enough..


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Imagine that
> 
> 
> What happens to poor people in your fantasy land where social welfare programs don't exist? Do they just lie down in the streets and die and let the well-off have their own little happy society all to themselves? Without social welfare programs providing poor people a tiny thread of relief, they'd be committing crimes to survive. Is that what you want? The very thing you wish to abolish protects you from the chaos that would engulf society if you got your way.
> ...


I never said social welfare shouldnt or wouldnt exist. The federal ones should be eliminated though. If a state or states need certain programs then it is up to those states to provide them. 

There are plenty of private sources of charity as well from Churches and other private organizations. 

I want most people to have jobs rather than handouts.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 12, 2016)

One of the funny things about this conversation is that Bill Clinton was actually one of the people behind cutting massive amounts of welfare. Remember? he cut the length of time you could be on it and they nicknamed it workfare. 

I am in favor of it even when a Democrat does it. Imagine that!!!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 13, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Poor people pay a larger percentage of their income in taxes than rich people


Not true. For starts 43% of Americans don't pay taxes. None of that group includes the "rich". 

Here's a recent report by the IRS. It reflects that "the rich" pay 49% of income tax collected. Yes, the most returns filed are below that upper bracket so they can get huge tax breaks. They wouldn't if they did not file. As the chart shows there are few people that make $250,000 + in this country, the biggest group being in the $50K - 100K bracket & the lowest bracket.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 13, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Not true. For starts 43% of Americans don't pay taxes. None of that group includes the "rich".
> 
> Here's a recent report by the IRS. It reflects that "the rich" pay 49% of income tax collected. Yes, the most returns filed are below that upper bracket so they can get huge tax breaks. They wouldn't if they did not file. As the chart shows there are few people that make $250,000 + in this country, the biggest group being in the $50K - 100K bracket & the lowest bracket.


He wont believe you, it would fuck up his slogan....


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 13, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He wont believe you, it would fuck up his slogan....


Such is the liberal mindset - denial. First there's the mantra, "I don't believe, you show me, where's the link?" Then when you give them proof they bash the source, the messenger.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey Padwan... Since most people making less than 15,000 per year dont pay ANY taxes...

How in your liberal logic do you figure those guys manage to pay a bigger percentage than someone putting up 40-60% of their income? 

Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 13, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Such is the liberal mindset - denial. First there's the mantra, "I don't believe, you show me, where's the link?" Then when you give them proof they bash the source, the messenger.


That is why I stopped taking the time to provide links years ago.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 13, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> That is why I stopped taking the time to provide links years ago.


Amazing eh? They just want to antagonize. You give the script & the link, the facts, they ask for the link which you just gave them & then won't read it.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 13, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Amazing eh? They just want to antagonize. You give the script & the link, the facts, they ask for the link which you just gave them & then won't read it.


your links usually are from FOX.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> your links usually are from FOX.


Fair and balanced  Thank goodness for the internet, talk radio, FOX news network and such. The liberals have had a lock on the mass media way too long.

YOU.....need to watch a few episodes of The Five on FOX. Both conservative and liberal speak is provided. Do you live in the states are just firing unfounded shots across the pond?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 13, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Amazing eh? They just want to antagonize. You give the script & the link, the facts, they ask for the link which you just gave them & then won't read it.




I've spent my whole adult life in that 50-100k range.. I got raped every paycheck @ 35% taxes..then in January I'd get 5-8k back which would put me in the 30% range.. The only writeoffs I could list were my house payments because its all interest.. You shouldn't be penalized for pulling out and not making babies.. The tax code blows, after a few years I realized I'm not working Sundays, double time is useless when the uncle Sam is taking half.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 13, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Fair and balanced  Thank goodness for the internet, talk radio, FOX news network and such. The liberals have had a lock on the mass media way too long.
> 
> YOU.....need to watch a few episodes of The Five on FOX. Both conservative and liberal speak is provided. Do you live in the states are just firing unfounded shots across the pond?


Sorry only time I can watch Fox is when they are having a debate. It seems my intelligence level drops when I try to watch it on the regular.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I've spent my whole adult life in that 50-100k range.. I got raped every paycheck @ 35% taxes..then in January I'd get 5-8k back which would put me in the 30% range.. The only writeoffs I could list were my house payments because its all interest.. You shouldn't be penalized for pulling out and not making babies.. The tax code blows, after a few years I realized I'm not working Sundays, double time is useless when the uncle Sam is taking half.


30%? Doesn't sound right. Don't think I ever paid over 12% upon filing, shaking it down with the IRS. 5-8K back?  Also, if you're not paying in upon filing, you're allowing the govt. to use YOUR money. I have to laugh when I hear folks brag, "wow, I'm getting $3,000 back!" Right, you just screwed yourself. 

It sounds like you need some financial counseling preferably from a friend that knows his shit, not some CFC that takes a percentage or pushes his products for a commission. My wife & I have both participated in investments for 40 something years which includes IRA's, deferred income plans, stocks, bonds, pension plans, etc. We are now retired and sitting on so much money we don't know what to do with it. Not bragging, it just finally came together. One of the first things I did in my 20's was to take a couple of investment courses at the local Jr. college. Hell, didn't even know what a bond was before that. That & study/research has paid off but it wasn't overnight. It takes time, lots of time.

If you take care of today, tomorrow will always treat you right.

After all the govt. butthurt, waste, you're still gonna vote Democrat, right?

UB


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Sorry only time I can watch Fox is when they are having a debate. It seems my intelligence level drops when I try to watch it on the regular.


Huh. Since when were republican debates an exception to that rule?!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Corso312 (Feb 13, 2016)

I wished he didn't meet with that dickhead Al, he's a race hustler who has zero credibility or influence.. Maybe Sharpton can get Bernie 500 votes.. There ain't enough time in the day to meet with people who deliver 500 votes.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I wished he didn't meet with that dickhead Al, he's a race hustler who has zero credibility or influence.. Maybe Sharpton can get Bernie 500 votes.. There ain't enough time in the day to meet with people who deliver 500 votes.


He has influence with lots of older black voters. And every vote counts. This is no time to get choosy about constituents, as long as they represent sizeable swaths of the voting public. Really, that's the classic definition of a 'popular' campaign- not to be confused with 'populist', which is say anything to get a rise and attention, a la Donald the Chump style.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I wished he didn't meet with that dickhead Al, he's a race hustler who has zero credibility or influence.. Maybe Sharpton can get Bernie 500 votes.. There ain't enough time in the day to meet with people who deliver 500 votes.


What exactly is a race "hustler"? Serious question.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 13, 2016)

A guy who hustles race for money, some people hustle cocaine or weed, some hustle real estate..that jerkoff hustles race to get by.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> A guy who hustles race for money, some people hustle cocaine or weed, some hustle real estate..that jerkoff hustles race to get by.


"A guy who hustles race for money" Interesting... How does this differ from the race "baiting" that I'm frequently accused of? Is it just the $$$?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 13, 2016)

The black vote will be decided on Sunday in church. Right now the word is Hillary. Only the young are saying Bernie...free college and stuff.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 13, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> "A guy who hustles race for money" Interesting... How does this differ from the race "baiting" that I'm frequently accused of? Is it just the $$$?




Lol, I can't comment on why someone called you a race baiter, you'd have to ask them.. But if you aren't exploiting a racial situation for self interests and profiting off it then you ain't race hustlin'


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The black vote will be decided on Sunday in church. Right now the word is Hillary. Only the young are saying Bernie...free college and stuff.





All the blacks I know are voting Trump or Clinton.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Lol, I can't comment on why someone called you a race baiter, you'd have to ask them.. But if you aren't exploiting a racial situation for self interests and profiting off it then you ain't race hustlin'


This is where we differ. You'll say "exploit", and I'll just say "bring awareness to". How many of the things that happen in the streets (Particularly with the police) would go unreported, uninvestigated, and unsolved without Reverend Sharpton and others "exploiting" these racial situations?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 13, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Not true. For starts 43% of Americans don't pay taxes.


Social security, sales tax, user fees and tolls are all taxes poor people pay a much larger percentage of than rich people. Those making more money _should be_ paying more in income taxes, that's how a fair tax policy works. 

Here's an entire debate about who pays their fair share of taxes in America between two teams of academics, the audience votes who had the better argument at the end of the debate, the team supporting your argument get's schooled, have a look;


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> All the blacks I know are voting Trump or Clinton.


How weird Because most of the white supremacists I've met on this site are voting for Trump. Well there is one guy who thinks adults having sex with children should be legal. He's not voting for Trump. He hates the goverment


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 13, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Hey Padwan... Since most people making less than 15,000 per year dont pay ANY taxes...
> 
> How in your liberal logic do you figure those guys manage to pay a bigger percentage than someone putting up 40-60% of their income?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know...


Income taxes aren't the only taxes in existence, genius


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> All the blacks I know are voting Trump or Clinton.


I wish I knew more black people. My town is too white for its own good.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 13, 2016)

Wow, the wisdom in this place never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 13, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Wow, the wisdom in this place never ceases to amaze me.


When you start at the bottom, the only place to go is up


----------



## Donnybrook (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Feb 13, 2016)

Donnybrook said:


> View attachment 3607805


----------



## Donnybrook (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 13, 2016)

Donnybrook said:


> View attachment 3607834 View attachment 3607839


Oh look! Another person who doesn't know the difference between "Democratic Socialism" and Soviet style socialism

Interedesting!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2016)

Donnybrook said:


> View attachment 3607805


Two things impress me about this. First, that he's absolutely on the mark- maybe insert 'those who control the government'- and second that it takes a comedian to tell us. 

Well said, George.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 13, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Income taxes aren't the only taxes in existence, genius


Your contention is that the poor pay a higher tax RATE than the rich. 

Yes, there are other taxes, THOUSANDS of them... And the rich pay all those as well. So, if the rich are paying sales taxes and other taxes then they are paying a percentage as well. 7% on a happy meal is the equivalent of 7% on a million dollar yacht wen you are talking tax RATE...

So, what are all these huge extra taxes that the poor are paying to get their tax RATE up to 30-45% or more????

You got nothing but a faulty slogan....


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 13, 2016)

The 7 million dollar yacht is a write off, business expense.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 13, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> The ONLY reason why Sanders is doing so well is his appeal to millennials who have not lived long enough to understand what makes a country progress but here's the biggie, he has this mantra "Political Revolution" going on which young anti-authority types like to hear. "It's cool man".
> 
> Billary has nothing going for her, she's an empty suit without a message. Any time Clinton opens her mouth it's the same old shit - no vision, no substance.


Clinton- 394 delegates.....Sanders-42 delegates Sanders is losing by a landslide.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 13, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Oh look! Another person who doesn't know the difference between "Democratic Socialism" and Soviet style socialism
> 
> Interedesting!


Hilary?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The 7 million dollar yacht is a write off, business expense.


Then it wouldnt be considered as part of income tax. Stop trying to compare apples and bananas.

But just to go along, capital improvements are amortized over 10-15 years and the sale of the boat would be considered income and taxed whenever it occured.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The 7 million dollar yacht is a write off, business expense.


Doubt that. Quite making claims with nothing to support them. Few years ago they imposed a "luxury" tax on yachts. 18,000 middle income boat builders lost their jobs.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 13, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Your contention is that the poor pay a higher tax RATE than the rich.
> 
> Yes, there are other taxes, THOUSANDS of them... And the rich pay all those as well. So, if the rich are paying sales taxes and other taxes then they are paying a percentage as well. 7% on a happy meal is the equivalent of 7% on a million dollar yacht wen you are talking tax RATE...
> 
> ...





Padawanbater2 said:


> Poor people pay *a larger percentage of their income* in taxes than rich people


Fact.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 13, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Fact.


Yes, 0-15% is greater than 39.9%


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 13, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Yes, 0-15% is greater than 39.9%


You have $100, I have $1,000

We both buy a t-shirt that costs the same, $10

You now have $90 left (90% of your original total), I now have $990 left (99% of my original total)

You spent 10% of your income buying the shirt, I spent 1% of my income buying the shirt

That's how poor people pay more in taxes as a larger percentage of their income


Not my problem you can't comprehend words or perform basic math


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Feb 14, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Such is the liberal mindset - denial. First there's the mantra, "I don't believe, you show me, where's the link?" Then when you give them proof they bash the source, the messenger.





like the fact corporate welfare is by far bigger than social welfare?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 14, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> like the fact corporate welfare is by far bigger than social welfare?


That is a feeling not a fact.

I know businessmen and know of no financial help from the govt. Unless you're referring to one of Obama's shady deals like the Solyndra debacle or Clintons' millions for speaking engagements, foreign donations to their "Charitable" foundation in return for some political favor. That kind of corporate welfare?


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Feb 14, 2016)

try a fact

http://thinkbynumbers.org/government-spending/corporate-welfare/corporate-welfare-statistics-vs-social-welfare-statistics/


"no of no" wtf?? doubt if anyone's interested in what you "no"


was referring to the fortune 500. how many of those ceo's do you "no"?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 14, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> try a fact
> 
> http://thinkbynumbers.org/government-spending/corporate-welfare/corporate-welfare-statistics-vs-social-welfare-statistics/
> 
> ...


Ben does not care much about facts, but he does love him some Fox


----------



## Donnybrook (Feb 14, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Oh look! Another person who doesn't know the difference between "Democratic Socialism" and Soviet style socialism
> 
> Interedesting!



Enlighten Us All Panda


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 14, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> try a fact
> 
> http://thinkbynumbers.org/government-spending/corporate-welfare/corporate-welfare-statistics-vs-social-welfare-statistics/
> 
> ...


Might wanna scrutinize your sources a bit better. That is not a credible source. It's another collection of progressive loons that make stuff up. I have to agree with the first commentor who corrects the fabricated stats.
_
this article is just blatantly inaccurate. Look at the federal budget, it is clear as day. Over 500 billion per year is spent on welfare, and another 500 billion per year is spent on medicaid. There is almost as much spending on medicaid as medicare, more if you discount the portion of medicare that entails the disabled...I have volunteered in shelters many a time over the years...lets be real, welfare is necessary, but it is severely abused...ever since lyndon johnson war on welfare, the overall poverty rate is down at best 4%, after over 16 trillion in spending...like it or not there is major leeching going on...just ask the average out of wedlock pregnant lady what she gets in terms of govt assistance, and extrapolate from there, enough said_


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 14, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The 7 million dollar yacht is a write off, business expense.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 14, 2016)

Donnybrook said:


> Enlighten Us All Panda


SOMEONE has to!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 14, 2016)

OK, if the feds are so giving to the rich CEO's that you (as a have-not) are so jealous of, why are so many jobs being sent overseas or to Mexico?

Witness Carrier sending 1,600 jobs to Monterrey, Mexico. http://insider.foxnews.com/2016/02/12/video-indiana-workers-learn-jobs-going-mexico


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 14, 2016)

Here's a credible break down by a credible bunch of professionals showing where our tax dollars go.

http://www.cbpp.org/research/policy-basics-where-do-our-federal-tax-dollars-go?fa=view&id=1258

Quality people on the board and staff. http://www.cbpp.org/about/board


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I was in the deep civilian reserve ranks; I was 5, living with my expat folks. We lived there for about 5-6 months, then traveled elsewhere in southeast Asia.
> 
> I DID volunteer for the Army at 18, they wouldn't take me due to poor eyesight.
> 
> Funny how people tell me they admire my vision all the time!


Oh, you actually mean you were in Saigon as a local national. That's pretty awesome. Not that it even matters, but when you say "Deep Civilian Reserve," do you mean you fought for the North like VC? Again, definitely doesn't matter, it's just interesting.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Oh, you actually mean you were in Saigon as a local national. That's pretty awesome. Not that it even matters, but when you say "Deep Civilian Reserve," do you mean you fought for the North like VC? Again, definitely doesn't matter, it's just interesting.


That was my sad attempt at humor. My father had been in the Army for 3 years, and had gotten hishonorable discharge, but I was a 5 year old child when the plane landed at Than Sun Hut airbase. We were all civilians by then.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Ben does not care much about facts, but he does love him some Fox


Again, not true. I gave you the facts in post #3778 a couple of pages back. Even after being spoon fed you still won't believe anything other than what's in your twisted world aka "Libtard's Comfort Zone". https://www.rollitup.org/t/excuse-me-the-official-bernie-sanders-for-president-2016-thread.879964/page-189 We also predicted your reaction which came to pass.

You guys are soooooo transparent.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Sorry only time I can watch Fox is when they are having a debate. It seems my intelligence level drops when I try to watch it on the regular.


So the level of discourse is so much higher than on the liberal stations it makes you feel stupid. Understandable why you would shy away from it ;]


----------



## londonfog (Feb 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So the level of discourse is so much higher than on the liberal stations it makes you feel stupid. Understandable why you would shy away from it ;]





NLXSK1 said:


> I rarely watch fox news anymore. .


Do you also sometimes beat yourself up when fighting ?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That was my sad attempt at humor. My father had been in the Army for 3 years, and had gotten hishonorable discharge, but I was a 5 year old child when the plane landed at Than Sun Hut airbase. We were all civilians by then.


Oh. Hahahaha! I think I know what you mean. Now that I'm not lost in the sauce, that's pretty funny.


----------



## trippnface (Feb 15, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Might wanna scrutinize your sources a bit better. That is not a credible source. It's another collection of progressive loons that make stuff up. I have to agree with the first commentor who corrects the fabricated stats.
> _
> this article is just blatantly inaccurate. Look at the federal budget, it is clear as day. Over 500 billion per year is spent on welfare, and another 500 billion per year is spent on medicaid. There is almost as much spending on medicaid as medicare, more if you discount the portion of medicare that entails the disabled...I have volunteered in shelters many a time over the years...lets be real, welfare is necessary, but it is severely abused...ever since lyndon johnson war on welfare, the overall poverty rate is down at best 4%, after over 16 trillion in spending...like it or not there is major leeching going on...just ask the average out of wedlock pregnant lady what she gets in terms of govt assistance, and extrapolate from there, enough said_


yet even still; these costs are utterly minimal when compared to our disgusting military industrial complex and the multi billions we spend to annihilate and enslave entire cultures! or how about the billions americans pay to terrorist israel? they deserve ZERO of my tax dollars. why do we supply terrorist saudi arabia with our military hardware again? look; i don't agree with handouts; but america is not broke because of socialist conditions. America is broke because zionist imperialist bankers run our nation under a ponzi scheme using fiat money. nobody gets more handouts THAN the fed. they rob us blind. 

here is one of my favorite statistic about where exactly our tax dollars go: 

" the united states government is mired in a 5.8 trillion dollar debt. by 2001; interest payments on that debt were running $360 billion per year. that consumes 19% of ALL federal revenue and costs the average family over $5,000 per year. nothing is purchased by it. it merely pays interest. it represents the government's largest single expense. interest on the national debt is already consuming more than 36% of ALL the revenue collected from personal income taxes. if the long term trend continues, there is nothing to prevent it from eventually consuming all of it. " 

i believe that update was in 2010 as well.... things are considerably worse.
"welfare" is not our problem


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2016)

trippnface said:


> yet even still; these costs are utterly minimal when compared to our disgusting military industrial complex and the multi billions we spend to annihilate and enslave entire cultures! or how about the billions americans pay to terrorist israel? they deserve ZERO of my tax dollars. why do we supply terrorist saudi arabia with our military hardware again? look; i don't agree with handouts; but america is not broke because of socialist conditions. America is broke because zionist imperialist bankers run our nation under a ponzi scheme using fiat money. nobody gets more handouts THAN the fed. they rob us blind.
> 
> here is one of my favorite statistic about where exactly our tax dollars go:
> 
> ...


Massive subsidies to corporations are our problem;


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Massive subsidies to corporations are our problem;
> View attachment 3608800


So, the politicians give corporations tax breaks so the politicians can get donations and you get mad at the corporations... LOL!!!


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 15, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You have $100, I have $1,000
> 
> We both buy a t-shirt that costs the same, $10
> 
> ...


You think buying a shirt is the same as paying taxes and I'm the one comprehension and math problems?


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Massive subsidies to corporations are our problem;
> View attachment 3608800


If you make $50,000 year, you pay $3,625 a year for Medicare, not $235.81 That's just one of your claims. I suspect all of of those figures are fake. You take bullshit as gospel, because you want to believe it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 15, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Poor people pay *a larger percentage of their income in taxes* than rich people





Padawanbater2 said:


> Fact.





Red1966 said:


> Yes, 0-15% is greater than 39.9%





Padawanbater2 said:


> You have $100, I have $1,000
> 
> We both buy a t-shirt that costs the same, $10
> 
> ...





Red1966 said:


> You think buying a shirt is the same as paying taxes and I'm the one comprehension and math problems?


I said poor people pay a larger percentage of their income in taxes than rich people - which is a fact

Let's pause there because from your responses, it's clear you can't even comprehend what that information is telling you. Poor people pay more in sales tax than rich people because they spend more of their money buying things they need. If they spend 100% of their money, 100% of their money was taxed in sales. Rich people don't spend 100% of their money because they can't, because they're rich, they have a lot of it. 

0-15% is the *income tax *rate poor people pay, not the *sales tax* rate everyone, rich or poor, pays

Since rich people and poor people pay the exact same percentage of sales tax, and since poor people spend more of their money than rich people, poor people end up paying *more* in taxes than rich people, which is why the conservative idea of a "Flat Tax" is a bullshit scheme designed to fuck poor people and help rich people


You're so stupid you confused the Income Tax rate with the Sales Tax rate, but watch, will you be man enough to admit your mistake? Nah, of course not, that would take integrity and a shred of moral character, both of which you lack. 

But I can't wait to see you double down on your stupidity and try to project it back onto me again


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 15, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I said poor people pay a larger percentage of their income in taxes than rich people - which is a fact
> 
> Let's pause there because from your responses, it's clear you can't even comprehend what that information is telling you. Poor people pay more in sales tax than rich people because they spend more of their money buying things they need. If they spend 100% of their money, 100% of their money was taxed in sales. Rich people don't spend 100% of their money because they can't, because they're rich, they have a lot of it.
> 
> ...


You referred to the price of the shirt, not the tax payed on it. Your example didn't even include taxes at all. "will you be man enough to admit your mistake?" Sales varies by state, but the sales tax is exactly the same, no matter what your income is. Rich people don't spend 100% of their money, true. If they did, they'd be poor people.
I didn't have to "wait to see you double down on your stupidity and try to project it back onto me again "


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 15, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> You referred to the price of the shirt, not the tax payed on it. Your example didn't even include taxes at all. "will you be man enough to admit your mistake?" Sales varies by state, but the sales tax is exactly the same, no matter what your income is. Rich people don't spend 100% of their money, true. If they did, they'd be poor people.
> I didn't have to "wait to see you double down on your stupidity and try to project it back onto me again "


See what I mean! Truly too stupid to hold a conversation


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 15, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> See what I mean! Truly too stupid to hold a conversation


Tripledowned!


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 16, 2016)

average American COLA is $20194.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwiH1aSk_PzKAhVJ7B4KHYHxCUUQFggKMAA&url=http://opensourceecology.org/wiki/Cost_of_Living&usg=AFQjCNHvRAk1eonr9_1FN-oeKgzUKOIRSg&sig2=BFPA6xjC0UBwUbz0uHu96w


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 16, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> If you make $50,000 year, you pay $3,625 a year for Medicare, not $235.81 That's just one of your claims. I suspect all of of those figures are fake. You take bullshit as gospel, because you want to believe it.


wrong failmeister.

it's $725.

50,000. • 1.45% = 725.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> average American COLA is $20194.


That is not a "COLA". What a hoot.  A COLA is a Cost of Living Adjustment. I get one every year regarding my pension, albeit very small these days with such a sluggish economy.

We're not headed into a recession. We're in it. Just ask the middle class who never climbed out of the recession.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> wrong failmeister.
> 
> it's $725.
> 
> 50,000. • 1.45% = 725.


The 2015 FICA rax rate was and still is 6.2%. That's $3,100 annually for an income of $50,000. I paid FICA since the early 60's.

The medicare portion is 2.9% plus a surcharge of .9% for those working their asses off and making "too much". Again, "the rich" is paying most of the taxes being collected as opposed to the prevailing RIU have-not's propaganda. 2.9% of $50,000 is $1,450.

http://taxes.about.com/od/payroll/a/Medicare-Tax.htm

FAIL


----------



## londonfog (Feb 16, 2016)

to clear up arguments

FICA is comprised of

a 6.2 percent Social Security tax;
a 1.45 percent Medicare tax (the “regular” Medicare tax); and
beginning in 2013, a 0.9 percent Medicare surtax when the employee earns over $200,000.
Not sure where Uncle Ben is getting that 2.9%. I guess it is because Texas makes you stupid. I think he is adding together what you hold from the employee and what you pay as an employer


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Not sure where Uncle Ben is getting that 2.9%. I guess it is because Texas makes you stupid. I think he is adding together what you hold from the employee and what you pay as an employer


Yes I'm adding them together, apples to apples. Never broke it down.

I gave you a link. Not only are you stupid but lazy. Here:

_*Medicare Hospital Insurance Tax*
Medicare taxes are imposed at a flat tax rate of 2.9% on wages, salaries, and business or farming income earned by self-employed individuals.

There's no limit on the amount wages subject to Medicare taxes, unlike the annual wage limit for Social Security taxes.

The Medicare hospital insurance tax is paid half by employees through payroll deductions and half by the employer. Accordingly, employees pay a Medicare tax rate of 1.45% (half of the 2.9% rate)._


----------



## londonfog (Feb 16, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Yes I'm adding them together, apples to apples. Never broke it down.
> 
> I gave you a link. Not only are you stupid but lazy. Here:
> 
> ...


I didn't need the link to know you are stupid. Why would you add them together when you looking for the cost an *employee* pays.
If that was the case in what you say, you would have made the Social Security tax 12.4 %, if you adding both employee and employer. Nice try to save face, but we all see you are a dumb ass from Texas smelling like cow shit. Don't you have some shoveling to do


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I said poor people pay a larger percentage of their income in taxes than rich people - which is a fact
> 
> Let's pause there because from your responses, it's clear you can't even comprehend what that information is telling you. Poor people pay more in sales tax than rich people because they spend more of their money buying things they need. If they spend 100% of their money, 100% of their money was taxed in sales. Rich people don't spend 100% of their money because they can't, because they're rich, they have a lot of it.
> 
> ...



Again, you point out one tax while totally discounting AGAIN the income tax which is 30-45% on the rich. And you call me stupid... We can go round and round but you seem to have no ability to do math or understand basic economics...

BTW... If a poor person spends 100% of their income on shit and pay sales tax they pay a rate of 7% If a rich person spends 100% of their income on shit and pay sales tax they pay a rate of 7%. The rates ARE THE SAME...

Your contention is that a rich person does not need to spend all their money and my contention is there are plenty of rich people spending all of their money and quite bit more so your whole argument is totally ridiculous.

It is not supposed to be FAIR....

Rich people make more and pay more. Poor people make less and pay NOTHING in income taxes. They also get tax CREDITS which can be applied to sales taxes. 

You got nothin but insults kid.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 16, 2016)

I know two people that write their boats off as " second homes". all their taxes, interest are rolled into write offs in this shitty tsx code.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I know two people that write their boats off as " second homes". all their taxes, interest are rolled into write offs in this shitty tsx code.


The millionaire politicians wrote the tax code. Lets replace it with a flat tax on sales!!! Then their shitty second home boats would have come with a hefty tax!!


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 16, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So, the politicians give corporations tax breaks so the politicians can get donations and you get mad at the corporations... LOL!!!



and you see nothing wrong with that?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> and you see nothing wrong with that?


I am mad at the appropriate people - the politicians, not the businessmen.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 17, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> We're not headed into a recession. We're in it. Just ask the middle class who never climbed out of the recession.


Lol first it's the poor without hiking boots, now the middle class, lazy bastards.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Elwood Diggler (Feb 18, 2016)

Hillary Clinton’s 20+ point lead over Bernie Sanders in Nevada just evaporated.

In a new poll released by TargetPoint Consulting, Bernie Sanders and Hillary Clinton are in a dead heat, with both pulling 45% of the vote in the next state in the Democratic nomination process.

http://usuncut.com/news/bernie-sanders-ties-hillary-clinton-in-nevada/


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


>


On the filthy rich? You bet. 
On corporations? Absolutely.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 18, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> Hillary Clinton’s 20+ point lead over Bernie Sanders in Nevada just evaporated.
> 
> In a new poll released by TargetPoint Consulting, Bernie Sanders and Hillary Clinton are in a dead heat, with both pulling 45% of the vote in the next state in the Democratic nomination process.
> 
> http://usuncut.com/news/bernie-sanders-ties-hillary-clinton-in-nevada/


Sooner or later, Bernie is going to win one and then it's all over for the republicrat in pant suits.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> On the filthy rich? You bet.
> On corporations? Absolutely.


you too silly rabbit...that is if you make over 28,000 a year. If he is able to raise min wage to 15 an hour, someone working a 40 hour week would make 31,200, which means they will see a raise in taxes also. Funny as fuck. Give you a pay increase only to take it back with taxes. You Bernie folks need to do the math and stop walking around with blindfolds. Nothings is free in America


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 18, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> That is not a "COLA". What a hoot.  A COLA is a Cost of Living Adjustment. I get one every year regarding my pension, albeit very small these days with such a sluggish economy.
> 
> We're not headed into a recession. We're in it. Just ask the middle class who never climbed out of the recession.


correction..COL..feel better?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 18, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> The 2015 FICA rax rate was and still is 6.2%. That's $3,100 annually for an income of $50,000. I paid FICA since the early 60's.
> 
> The medicare portion is 2.9% plus a surcharge of .9% for those working their asses off and making "too much". Again, "the rich" is paying most of the taxes being collected as opposed to the prevailing RIU have-not's propaganda. 2.9% of $50,000 is $1,450.
> 
> ...


the question was Medicare rate (not FICA) which is 1.45% (EE portion).

um, fail..cowboy.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 18, 2016)

*Left-Leaning Economists Question Cost of Bernie Sanders’s Plans*

WASHINGTON — With his expansive plans to increase the size and role of government, Senator Bernie Sanders has provoked a debate not only with his Democratic rival for president, Hillary Clinton, but also with liberal-leaning economists who share his goals but question his numbers and political realism.
Mr. Sanders’s plan includes a new, across-the-board 2.2 percent income tax to help pay for his single-payer, government-run health plan for all. But progressive economists and business groups say middle-class taxpayers would pay more for the European-style social welfare state that Mr. Sanders envisions.

read the full article for more details of the failure of Sanders plan

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/16/us/politics/left-leaning-economists-question-cost-of-bernie-sanderss-plans.html?_r=0


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Sooner or later, Bernie is going to win one and then it's all over for the republicrat in pant suits.


Win one? What about NH?..Iowa quarter flips to decide?

Have I missed any states?

Give me a break


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> *Left-Leaning Economists Question Cost of Bernie Sanders’s Plans*
> 
> WASHINGTON — With his expansive plans to increase the size and role of government, Senator Bernie Sanders has provoked a debate not only with his Democratic rival for president, Hillary Clinton, but also with liberal-leaning economists who share his goals but question his numbers and political realism.
> Mr. Sanders’s plan includes a new, across-the-board 2.2 percent income tax to help pay for his single-payer, government-run health plan for all. But progressive economists and business groups say middle-class taxpayers would pay more for the European-style social welfare state that Mr. Sanders envisions.
> ...


so? and yesterday Hillary was +20 in Nevada.

stop listening to media oligarchy.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you too silly rabbit...that is if you make over 28,000 a year. If he is able to raise min wage to 15 an hour, someone working a 40 hour week would make 31,200, which means they will see a raise in taxes also. Funny as fuck. Give you a pay increase only to take it back with taxes. You Bernie folks need to do the math and stop walking around with blindfolds. Nothings is free in America


Fortune 500's are free to pay NO taxes.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 18, 2016)

Did you see this Sky? Probably not in your regular rotation of news sites.

http://www.wnd.com/2016/02/physician-warns-hillary-suffering-post-concussion-syndrome/

I can just see a less than graceful halt of the campaign followed by a quick entrance of an establishment dem.


----------



## spandy (Feb 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you too silly rabbit...that is if you make over 28,000 a year. If he is able to raise min wage to 15 an hour, someone working a 40 hour week would make 31,200, which means they will see a raise in taxes also. Funny as fuck. Give you a pay increase only to take it back with taxes. You Bernie folks need to do the math and stop walking around with blindfolds. Nothings is free in America


Best part will be when their H&R rep tells them they aint getting 8k in "returns." Sad day for tax return ballers.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Win one? What about NH?..Iowa quarter flips to decide?
> 
> Have I missed any states?
> 
> Give me a break


Thought he 'lost' both the coin flips in Iowa and the majority of the delegates in NH? Shady as fuck, but is that not correct?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you too silly rabbit...that is if you make over 28,000 a year. If he is able to raise min wage to 15 an hour, someone working a 40 hour week would make 31,200, which means they will see a raise in taxes also. Funny as fuck. Give you a pay increase only to take it back with taxes. You Bernie folks need to do the math and stop walking around with blindfolds. Nothings is free in America


Boeing’s $13.2 billion in state and local subsidies is more than its pretax profits for the last two years.

http://america.aljazeera.com/opinions/2014/2/corporate-welfaresubsidiesboeingalcoa.html

Now China needs the jobs/tax generating more than we do...according to Washington.

While Seattle could be left like Detroit/Flint, perhaps we should have them change the plumbing before they leave town.

"Nothing is free in America"....Question your perspective.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 18, 2016)

I have no problem with Bernie going after corporations or the 1%. What some people fail to realize is his tax plan increases EVERYONE'S taxes. Screw that. Of course the college kids are ok with it. They don't pay taxes and Bernie got them fool into thinking he will get them free college. Nothing is free in America. That 15 min wage increase only boost you into a higher tax bracket, so your raise will go right back to taxes. Also a 15 dollar increase on minimum wage across the board is going to kill small business. I'm more open to 10.50 - 12.00


----------



## londonfog (Feb 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> so? and yesterday Hillary was +20 in Nevada.
> 
> stop listening to media oligarchy.


only a fool ( such as yourself ) would dare believe in a poll in a state that does caucus voting, in which Nevada uses.
mejor buscar el voto latino


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 18, 2016)

Clinton is going to become unglued after Bernie takes Nevada.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 18, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Boeing’s $13.2 billion in state and local subsidies is more than its pretax profits for the last two years.
> 
> http://america.aljazeera.com/opinions/2014/2/corporate-welfaresubsidiesboeingalcoa.html
> 
> ...


Hear, Hear! VERY well said, Sir! 

THIS. Just in case anyone is still wondering where all your tax dollars are REALLY going!


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I have no problem with Bernie going after corporations or the 1%. What some people fail to realize is his tax plan increases EVERYONE'S taxes. Screw that. Of course the college kids are ok with it. They don't pay taxes and Bernie got them fool into thinking he will get them free college. Nothing is free in America. That 15 min wage increase only boost you into a higher tax bracket, so your raise will go right back to taxes. Also a 15 dollar increase on minimum wage across the board is going to kill small business. I'm more open to 10.50 - 12.00


You keep talking like that and they're going to revoke your "liberal minion" membership card and call you a racist.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 18, 2016)

So, just to hear the excuses, what ARE the 'justifications' for paying billions to Boeing, instead of, say, American workers?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 18, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Did you see this Sky? Probably not in your regular rotation of news sites.
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2016/02/physician-warns-hillary-suffering-post-concussion-syndrome/
> 
> I can just see a less than graceful halt of the campaign followed by a quick entrance of an establishment dem.


no I didn't see..good catch!

I wouldn't be surprised if this does turn into the graceful exit..

she had a mini stroke as evidenced by her crossed left eye and appearance of glasses to correct during Benghazi hearings.

concussion my ass..petsonally just knowing she has health issues in which she can stroke out at any time is reason enough to not vote for her.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So, just to hear the excuses, what ARE the 'justifications' for paying billions to Boeing, instead of, say, American workers?


Are you asking about billions that are paid to Boeing for fulfilling government contracts or tax breaks which allow them to keep money that was theirs in the first place? If it's the latter, that ain't "paying", it's less money taken from a productive entity and funneled into progressive boondoggles. The justification is your idea of government needs to be starved and then taken out behind the woodshed and one put behind its ear.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Thought he 'lost' both the coin flips in Iowa and the majority of the delegates in NH? Shady as fuck, but is that not correct?


fuck the delegates..he won by a landslide in NH and was too close to call in Iowa..for someone who came out of nowhere while giving Clinton a run for her money this is huge.

delegates ultimately will not go against the will of the people.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 18, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Are you asking about billions that are paid to Boeing for fulfilling government contracts or tax breaks which allow them to keep money that was theirs in the first place? If it's the latter, that ain't "paying", it's less money taken from a productive entity and funneled into progressive boondoggles. The justification is your idea of government needs to be starved and then taken out behind the woodshed and one put behind its ear.


so sort of like not paying taxes?..just love how you righties try to spin that.

tax breaks so they can keep their own money?

yeah you usually pay taxes out of your OWN money.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> only a fool ( such as yourself ) would dare believe in a poll in a state that does caucus voting, in which Nevada uses.
> mejor buscar el voto latino


I don't believe in polls not sure where you would get that idea.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 18, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Are you asking about billions that are paid to Boeing for fulfilling government contracts or tax breaks which allow them to keep money that was theirs in the first place? If it's the latter, that ain't "paying", it's less money taken from a productive entity and funneled into progressive boondoggles. The justification is your idea of government needs to be starved and then taken out behind the woodshed and one put behind its ear.


No, these Billions are in the form of State and Local tax cuts/deals/broken dreams.


http://subsidytracker.goodjobsfirst.org/prog.php?parent=boeing


----------



## londonfog (Feb 18, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> You keep talking like that and they're going to revoke your "liberal minion" membership card and call you a racist.


I never held a liberal minion membership card. I'm actually a registered republican. I would not vote Repuke in the general election , because that party has went bat shit crazy. I must say that I do enjoy voting in the Repuke primary to help put up the "buffoon " to get the beat down in the general. AMERICA


----------



## londonfog (Feb 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> fuck the delegates..he won by a landslide in NH and was too close to call in Iowa..for someone who came out of nowhere while giving Clinton a run for her money this is huge.
> 
> delegates ultimately will not go against the will of the people.


If you crying now wait until March


----------



## red w. blue (Feb 18, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Boeing’s $13.2 billion in state and local subsidies is more than its pretax profits for the last two years.
> 
> http://america.aljazeera.com/opinions/2014/2/corporate-welfaresubsidiesboeingalcoa.html
> 
> ...


 The demoRATS and UNIONS screw US ALL!


----------



## red w. blue (Feb 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So, just to hear the excuses, what ARE the 'justifications' for paying billions to Boeing, instead of, say, American workers?


 Obolma justified it as stimulus when he gave away some thousand of billions to UNIONS and his supporters. The demoRATS have no shame.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 18, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> The demoRATS and UNIONS screw US ALL!


...and as punishment Washington is moving them to china.????

That should teach us.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> so sort of like not paying taxes?..just love how you righties try to spin that.
> 
> tax breaks so they can keep their own money?
> 
> yeah you usually pay taxes out of your OWN money.


Yeah, you sure fucking do.

You think all that money you earn is the government's and they are kind enough to let you keep some of it?

Every dime I earned was mine and every tax dollar was a generous donation to the government machine.


Grandpapy said:


> No, these Billions are in the form of State and Local tax cuts/deals/broken dreams.
> 
> 
> http://subsidytracker.goodjobsfirst.org/prog.php?parent=boeing


The point being a tax cut isn't payment, it's allowing to keep a larger portion of that which is inherently theirs. It's less confiscation of funds for the folly of progressive programs.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 18, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Yeah, you sure fucking do.
> 
> You think all that money you earn is the government's and they are kind enough to let you keep some of it?
> 
> ...


If that is indeed the case, why not just stop paying any taxes altogether? Stop being so generous. I dare you.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If you crying now wait until March


like anything you say means anything..it doesn't..let's hear how Scalia shit his pants and died alone just one more time.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 18, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> If that is indeed the case, why not just stop paying any taxes altogether? Stop being so generous. I dare you.


+rep


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 18, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> If that is indeed the case, why not just stop paying any taxes altogether? Stop being so generous. I dare you.


So, you also believe all your income is property of the government and they are gracious enough to let you keep some of it? Where do they grow drones like you people?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 18, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> So, you also believe all your income is property of the government and they are gracious enough to let you keep some of it? Where do they grow drones like you people?


No, I'm just smart enough to realize how the game is played, whether I like it or not.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 18, 2016)

Sen. Bernie Sanders leads Hillary Clinton nationally for the first time in the Democratic presidential primary race-- by three points-- in the latest Fox News Poll, which also shows Donald Trump leading his closest rival, Sen. Ted Cruz, by a 36-19 percent margin among self-identified Republican primary voters.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 18, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> No, I'm just smart enough to realize how the game is played, whether I like it or not.


 at the end of the day it all belongs to the Government your only a tenant get used to it Death n taxes


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 18, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Sen. Bernie Sanders leads Hillary Clinton nationally for the first time in the Democratic presidential primary race-- by three points-- in the latest Fox News Poll, which also shows Donald Trump leading his closest rival, Sen. Ted Cruz, by a 36-19 percent margin among self-identified Republican primary voters.


 you got to like these Sanders followers jumping for joy with 1 point up lol on hillary oh my god


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 18, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Sen. Bernie Sanders leads Hillary Clinton nationally for the first time in the Democratic presidential primary race-- by three points-- in the latest Fox News Poll, which also shows Donald Trump leading his closest rival, Sen. Ted Cruz, by a 36-19 percent margin among self-identified Republican primary voters.




" There's something happenin here, what it is ain't exactly clear" ....


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 18, 2016)

I think really it does not matter who gets in as president there going to follow the same path of destruction of united states no matter how you look at it 
lets really look at what all these clowns are avoiding ??? that is national Debt so in order to correct it your taxes double , all prices of products double your taxed up the YING YANG , more n more government programs canceled and nulled i mean really does it matter who gets into office ??
Not one fucking bit not one of any of the candidates will do a thing sure they look pretty talking the talk but like obama talk is cheap and soon for who ever sits in the oval chair ..
will soon realize he is only a puppet on stage doing what ever tricks the strings pull on him


----------



## londonfog (Feb 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> you're just an idiot wetback who can't do math..except maybe counting quarters from the washers and dryers.


How dizzy dumb are you? You don't know by now what race I am ? So I write something in Spanish and you show your true colors. Sorry to piss on your Bernie parade, but maybe if you go out and get a job your life would not be about waiting for others to do something for you and your relationship with your children might improve. Children as they mature like to see their parents accomplish things the same way we parents love when our children do the same. I can guarantee I have done more with my life ( besides counting quarters ) than you have chick. . 
Bernie ha hecho absolutamente loco. Sentir el berna


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> How dizzy dumb are you? You don't know by now what race I am ? So I write something in Spanish and you show your true colors. Sorry to piss on your Bernie parade, but maybe if you go out and get a job your life would not be about waiting for others to do something for you and your relationship with your children might improve. Children as they mature like to see their parents accomplish things the same way we parents love when our children do the same. I can guarantee I have done more with my life ( besides counting quarters ) than you have chick. .
> Bernie ha hecho absolutamente loco. Sentir el berna


 Your just worried you Cousin Heffi will get a one way ticket back to his home land lol so its anyone except Trump he scares the crap out of you maybe your papers are not in order ??? you will only be able to hide in the sugar cane fields for so long before trumps men haul you back to where you belong that is if your not legit 
Can i ask you something ???? Do you have any family members that are ilegals ??


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I never held a liberal minion membership card. I'm actually a registered republican. I would not vote Repuke in the general election , because that party has went bat shit crazy. I must say that I do enjoy voting in the Repuke primary to help put up the "buffoon " to get the beat down in the general. AMERICA


Well played, Sir.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 18, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> " There's something happenin here, what it is ain't exactly clear" ....


who is the quote by?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> How dizzy dumb are you? You don't know by now what race I am ? So I write something in Spanish and you show your true colors. Sorry to piss on your Bernie parade, but maybe if you go out and get a job your life would not be about waiting for others to do something for you and your relationship with your children might improve. Children as they mature like to see their parents accomplish things the same way we parents love when our children do the same. I can guarantee I have done more with my life ( besides counting quarters ) than you have chick. .
> Bernie ha hecho absolutamente loco. Sentir el berna


the subject matter is Bernie Sanders.


----------



## red w. blue (Feb 18, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> " There's something happenin here, what it is ain't exactly clear" ....


 You've got to stop children what's that sound everybody look what's going down.


----------



## spandy (Feb 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> How dizzy dumb are you? You don't know by now what race I am ? So I write something in Spanish and you show your true colors. Sorry to piss on your Bernie parade, but maybe if you go out and get a job your life would not be about waiting for others to do something for you and your relationship with your children might improve. Children as they mature like to see their parents accomplish things the same way we parents love when our children do the same. I can guarantee I have done more with my life ( besides counting quarters ) than you have chick. .
> Bernie ha hecho absolutamente loco. Sentir el berna



Wow, she dropping racial slurs now too, huh?! That DB had the nerve to report me for telling her to get a job and for cussing, but she pulls that crap? 

No matter who is president, she will still have to wallow in her own misery and will never have anyone to blame but herself. 

All that aside, I'm 97% sure she doesn't like me, but I'm 100% sure i dont give a fuck.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 18, 2016)

I think the people on both sides are so pissed that if there was a non-establisment


schuylaar said:


> who is the quote by?


You could google it to find out it is the line in a popular 60's song... I know, I know, too much work for ya....

I knew what it was when I read it.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> the subject matter is Bernie Sanders.


hey Dizzy I did have reference to Bernie. In Spanish also


----------



## londonfog (Feb 18, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Your just worried you Cousin Heffi will get a one way ticket back to his home land lol so its anyone except Trump he scares the crap out of you maybe your papers are not in order ??? you will only be able to hide in the sugar cane fields for so long before trumps men haul you back to where you belong that is if your not legit
> Can i ask you something ???? Do you have any family members that are ilegals ??


You do realize I'm not Latin. Sorry that you speak only one language


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> who is the quote by?




Buffalo Springfield.. Its a song, a good one.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 18, 2016)

red w. blue said:


> You've got to stop children what's that sound everybody look Clinton's going down.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Feb 18, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Are you asking about billions that are paid to Boeing for fulfilling government contracts or tax breaks which allow them to keep money that was theirs in the first place? If it's the latter, that ain't "paying", it's less money taken from a productive entity and funneled into progressive boondoggles. The justification is your idea of government needs to be starved and then taken out behind the woodshed and one put behind its ear.





that policy has never worked


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Feb 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If you crying now wait until March




http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/feb/18/bernie-sanders-better-liked-runs-better-against-re/

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/elections/2016/02/17/usa-today-suffolk-poll-whos-more-electable/80452560/



relax......the med cart will be along shortly. get your rest while you can because once bernie is elected your blood pressure will ring the bell


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> hey Dizzy I did have reference to Bernie. In Spanish also





londonfog said:


> You do realize I'm not Latin. Sorry that you speak only one language


not sorry that I can do math and have a high level of reading comprehension.

isn't it time to check your vending for soap powder and dryer sheets?

now back to Bernie..


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I think the people on both sides are so pissed that if there was a non-establisment
> 
> 
> You could google it to find out it is the line in a popular 60's song... I know, I know, too much work for ya....
> ...


i didn't ask you..analexcess.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> not sorry that I can do math and have a high level of reading comprehension.
> 
> isn't it time to check your vending for soap powder and dryer sheets?
> 
> now back to Bernie..


I always have an attendant on duty who's job is to assure that anyone buying detergent can do so. That is on both sites and that's separate from the employees who work on the cleaners side at one location.
I guarantee once again my math skills exceeds yours. The fact you can't understand what most people type on here, shows your reading comprehension is lacking. There is a reason why people refer to you as DIZZY or DB.
Now back to Bernie. 
I like some of his ideas. I hate that is wants to raise my taxes. I also feel he is promising things that he cannot deliver. His foreign policy seems to be rather lacking as well. He seems to be a cranky temperamental old man. 
Bernie no está listo en el primer día


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> i didn't ask you..analexcess.


You didnt need to ask anyone... Begging for handouts is getting old!!


----------



## spandy (Feb 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You didnt need to ask anyone... Begging for handouts is getting old!!


You didn't know? She just steals when she wants something. But Bernie is going to do that for her, so at least she is consistent on wanting others to take care of her.


----------



## spandy (Feb 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> not sorry that I can do math and have a high level of reading comprehension.
> 
> isn't it time to check your vending for soap powder and dryer sheets?
> 
> now back to Bernie..


Will Bernie make sure that people with skillz finally get a job?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I always have an attendant on duty who's job is to assure that anyone buying detergent can do so. That is on both sites and that's separate from the employees who work on the cleaners side at one location.
> I guarantee once again my math skills exceeds yours. The fact you can't understand what most people type on here, shows your reading comprehension is lacking. There is a reason why people refer to you as DIZZY or DB.
> Now back to Bernie.
> I like some of his ideas. I hate that is wants to raise my taxes. I also feel he is promising things that he cannot deliver. His foreign policy seems to be rather lacking as well. He seems to be a cranky temperamental old man.
> Bernie no está listo en el primer día


and you're an asshat or AH..there's a reason why people here refer to you as such.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You didnt need to ask anyone... Begging for handouts is getting old!!


who's begging for a handout?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> and you're a freakshow who's obsessed with me.
> 
> reported..asshat.


 Dizzy I'm a very happily married man, to a woman who works as an Nurse Anesthetists. Which means she gets paid very very well. She loves me and our children. I think she is sexy as fuck and she is my best friend.
You are a crazy chick on the internet, who just wants a handout, can't take care of her kids and is divorce. Why in the hell would I be obsessed with you ? You got me confused with someone else. 
Now back to Bernie. I don't think he will win.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Dizzy I'm a very happily married man, to a woman who works as an Nurse Anesthetists. Which means she gets paid very very well. She loves me and our children. I think she is sexy as fuck and she is my best friend.
> You are a crazy chick on the internet, who just wants a handout, can't take care of her kids and is divorce. Why in the hell would I be obsessed with you ? You got me confused with someone else.
> Now back to Bernie. I don't think he will win.


you're bordering on dangerous.

reported.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> you're bordering on dangerous.
> 
> reported.


No Bernie would be bordering on dangerous if he is elected.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> No Bernie would be bordering on dangerous if he is elected.




I see you have moved from " no chance he's elected" to "if" ... Next comes " when" ..baby steps..in 3 weeks I'm going to have you voting for him.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> No Bernie would be bordering on dangerous if he is elected.


half of the Democratic Party says you're wrong.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't like dem on dem crime.. What's the beef you two have? Is it just Clinton vs Bernie or run deeper?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I see you have moved from " no chance he's elected" to "if" ... Next comes " when" ..baby steps..in 3 weeks I'm going to have you voting for him.


I could never vote Repuke in the general election sooooo.
My grandfather, father, and the military taught me to always be proactive. I already have a plan if Bernie is elected...and that is a* BIG ASS IF*. I truly don't think he will, as some say "the fix is in"


----------



## londonfog (Feb 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't like dem on dem crime.. What's the beef you two have? Is it just Clinton vs Bernie or run deeper?


She wants me, but I'm married


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't like dem on dem crime.. What's the beef you two have? Is it just Clinton vs Bernie or run deeper?


I dunno..he seems to have some sort of psychological problem(s)..delusions of what he thinks us going on in my life and follows me from thread to thread.

it's pretty sad when multiple male members PM me to apologize for his behavior.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> half of the Democratic Party says you're wrong.


Well half still gives Hillary the super-delegates


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 19, 2016)

What chance you think he wins Nevada?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> She wants me, but I'm married


you really flatter yourself don't you?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I dunno..he seems to have some sort of psychological problem(s)..delusions of what he thinks us going on in my life and follows me from thread to thread.
> 
> it's pretty sad when multiple male members PM me to apologize for his behavior.


If members really cared and disagreed with me they would apologize openly and tell me to stop. I don't follow you from thread to thread. I though you had me on ignore and you came into a thread I started. Damn you delusional


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What chance you think he wins Nevada?


um, he's going to win?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What chance you think he wins Nevada?


It's a caucus state I think he has a good chance, except for the Latin vote. Hillary did a good job last night and going second did not hurt.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If members really cared and disagreed with me they would apologize openly and tell me to stop. I don't follow you from thread to thread. I though you had me on ignore and you came into a thread I started. Damn you delusional


you're really embarrassing yourself now dude..


----------



## londonfog (Feb 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> you really flatter yourself don't you?


So you now understand how I felt when you said the same


----------



## londonfog (Feb 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> you're really embarrassing yourself now dude..


Only in your mind


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Only in your mind


WTF..are you like 6?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If members really cared and disagreed with me they would apologize openly and tell me to stop. I don't follow you from thread to thread. I though you had me on ignore and you came into a thread I started. Damn you delusional


Dude, its fine that you have the hots for Hillary. I don't care. Your vapid personal whatever-they-are's to Sky are sort of weird and creepy. I don't think I'll apologize to you for thinking you are creepy towards Sky, however. If I told you to stop, would you?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm predicting Bernie 51% - 49% for Clinton. 


Hillary has the black vote but that will change when Bernie takes another state.. Bernie's biggest obstacle is people who like him more than hillary but don't think he can beat the GOP... A couple more states n those voices get quieter.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> WTF..are you like 6?


takes two.
I need to write a letter to Bernie. Do you think he will read it ?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Dude, its fine that you have the hots for Hillary. I don't care. Your vapid personal whatever-they-are's to Sky are sort of weird and creepy. I don't think I'll apologize to you for thinking you are creepy towards Sky, however. If I told you to stop, would you?


thank you..he's totally skeezing me out with stalker status..


----------



## londonfog (Feb 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Dude, its fine that you have the hots for Hillary. I don't care. Your vapid personal whatever-they-are's to Sky are sort of weird and creepy. I don't think I'll apologize to you for thinking you are creepy towards Sky, however. If I told you to stop, would you?


First you need to go back and read the thread in which this whole thing started, Second probably not. Third I will need to check your addy first to make sure you are who you say you are.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 19, 2016)

If Cruz wins I'm leaving the US


----------



## londonfog (Feb 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> thank you..he's totally skeezing me out with stalker status..


You had me on ignore. Then you came into a thread I started. but yet I'm the stalker. GTFO


----------



## londonfog (Feb 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> If Cruz wins I'm leaving the US


Cruz won't win


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You had me on ignore. Then you came into a thread I started. but yet I'm the stalker. GTFO


and yet, you're on a thread I started.

additionally, threads are the property of RIU.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> threads are the property of RIU.


which means we all can go into any thread, so I guess I can't be a stalker. Please never represent yourself in court


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> which means we all can go into any thread, so I guess I can't be a stalker. Please never represent yourself in court


----------



## londonfog (Feb 19, 2016)

@rollitup how many active account/puppets are we allowed to have?


----------



## akdoh (Feb 19, 2016)

Bernie reminds me of a Socialist version of Ron Paul


----------



## Donnybrook (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Donnybrook (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Donnybrook (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2016)

Donnybrook said:


> View attachment 3612143
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612144


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2016)

Super Delegates Won't Save Hillary:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=13&ved=0ahUKEwiUwI2yqIXLAhWLox4KHd6eDV0QFgg_MAw&url=https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/02/18/superdelegates-wont-save-hillary-clinton-from-bernie-sanders/&usg=AFQjCNEOhHgfwuxRQ2m0WVaG3QNl-cGAoA&sig2=k-2s04a1XIqkJ3hsoXNgLA


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2016)

Bernie Overtakes Hillary in 3 More States:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=8&ved=0ahUKEwiUwI2yqIXLAhWLox4KHd6eDV0QqUMIKjAH&url=http://usuncut.com/politics/bernie-leading-in-3-more-states/&usg=AFQjCNGnOEIpKofrPQhe-0_DJ1ieI7kOdg&sig2=OB7r5wG0s4ZwSYP5yv6DDA


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2016)

Dems Need To Accept Hillary Can't Win:

http://www.salon.com/2016/02/19/hillary_clinton_just_cant_win_democrats_need_to_accept_that_only_bernie_sanders_can_defeat_the_gop/


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## akdoh (Feb 19, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


I agree with the point of the image....but disagree with both sides. College shouldn't be free, and we shouldn't be engaged in endless war and nation building.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 19, 2016)

akdoh said:


> I agree with the point of the image....but disagree with both sides. College shouldn't be free, and we shouldn't be engaged in endless war and nation building.


Why shouldn't college be free? Do you own a college or something?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bernie Overtakes Hillary in 3 More States:
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=8&ved=0ahUKEwiUwI2yqIXLAhWLox4KHd6eDV0QqUMIKjAH&url=http://usuncut.com/politics/bernie-leading-in-3-more-states/&usg=AFQjCNGnOEIpKofrPQhe-0_DJ1ieI7kOdg&sig2=OB7r5wG0s4ZwSYP5yv6DDA


The JV team


----------



## akdoh (Feb 19, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Why shouldn't college be free? Do you own a college or something?


Because educators don't work for free.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 19, 2016)

What good is college if you're against achievers, those wanting to succeed as he tries to bring down corporations, investments, and such? Sanders say he wants to give everyone a free college education but doesn't encourage entrepreneurship. Why have a college education? I mean, isn't competition a dirty word to such dumb nuts?

Yep, makes sense to me.

He's a pathetic little have-not man who wrote porn and lived in a basement. A loser who is jealous of us winners.

Uncle Ben


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 19, 2016)

akdoh said:


> Because educators don't work for free.


Neither do trash collectors, but that doesn't answer my question.


----------



## akdoh (Feb 19, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Neither do trash collectors, but that doesn't answer my question.


Of course it does. If no one is paying tuition, then how does an educator get paid?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 19, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> A loser who is jealous of *us winners.*
> 
> Uncle Ben


I had to highlight this beccause it's just so darned cute!!! Hey, here's your button, little fella!


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 19, 2016)

Damn UncleBen, you sound nervous.. Collar getn tight? U starting to read the tea leaves eh.. Bernie has this! ... Dude was a mayor n Senator.. Far from " loser" 
Sorry his Daddy wasn't a wealthy billionaire like Trump n was born with a silver spoon up his ass like Him or Jeb!


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 19, 2016)

akdoh said:


> Of course it does. If no one is paying tuition, then how does an educator get paid?


Iraq war


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Damn UncleBen, you sound nervous.. Collar getn tight? U starting to read the tea leaves eh.. Bernie has this! ... Dude was a mayor n Senator.. Far from " loser"
> Sorry his Daddy wasn't a wealthy billionaire like Trump n was born with a silver spoon up his ass like Him or Jeb!


Bullshit. He was a nasty porn writer living on no income until the age of 40. https://www.rollitup.org/t/feel-the-bern-the-old-fart-that-was-is-into-porno-has-no-assets-reason-why-he-wants-yours.900003/

Just your type......


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Damn UncleBen, you sound nervous.. Collar getn tight? U starting to read the tea leaves eh.. Bernie has this! ... Dude was a mayor n Senator.. Far from " loser"
> Sorry his Daddy wasn't a wealthy billionaire like Trump n was born with a silver spoon up his ass like Him or Jeb!


You forgot to include old Ben in that list. He did say US winners.


----------



## akdoh (Feb 19, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Iraq war


I fail to see how the Iraq War is paying an educators salary. 

I agree with your post - in which your image questioned why people don't question our spending on the endless war(s). I don't support the war, or nation building. I also don't support 'free college'.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 19, 2016)

akdoh said:


> I fail to see how the Iraq War is paying an educators salary.
> 
> I agree with your post - in which your image questioned why people don't question our spending on the endless war(s). I don't support the war, or nation building. I also don't support 'free college'.


It's not, and that's my point. How many educators would $1.7 trillion have paid for?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 19, 2016)

Who are you voting for @uncleben ? ... You gotta be a Cruz guy aren't ya..


----------



## akdoh (Feb 19, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> It's not, and that's my point. How many educators would $1.7 trillion have paid for?


If that is the ONLY thing that money was paying for, then I imagine it could have paid all the educators in America for less than 3 years.

You're not successfully making a single point. I am agreeing with your primary statement, that there is a hypocrisy in how people question Bernie about his plans.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 19, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> It's not, and that's my point. How many educators would $1.7 trillion have paid for?









If we have trillions to piss away in the M.E. then we can certainly afford community college for the future. The real Welfare Queens ( Agricultural, Corporate) are in for a rude awakening.


----------



## akdoh (Feb 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Who are you voting for @uncleben ? ... You gotta be a Cruz guy aren't ya..


It is kind of hard to say who you're voting for at this point, since both the Republicans and Democrats haven't made their party candidate selection. So while he may be a Cruz guy, if Cruz doesn't get the GOP nod, then it is irrelevant that he is a Cruz guy.

If Bernie doesn't get the Democratic Nod, then are all Bernie supporters going to vote for Hillary?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 19, 2016)

1963 photo of college student Bernie Sanders getting arrested protesting segregated schools.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 19, 2016)

akdoh said:


> It is kind of hard to say who you're voting for at this point, since both the Republicans and Democrats haven't made their party candidate selection. So while he may be a Cruz guy, if Cruz doesn't get the GOP nod, then it is irrelevant that he is a Cruz guy.






No, he likes to rack his tiny brain trying to find dirt on Bernie, so far he's got- 

1. He hired his wife to run his campaign. 

2. He kept a messy apartment n wasn't born a spoiled rich prick.


----------



## akdoh (Feb 19, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> 1963 photo of college student Bernie Sanders getting arrested protesting segregated schools.


I can't find anything that says that is Bernie Sanders in a quick 20 second search, but if that is indeed him, I applaud him for standing up and doing the correct thing in life, when it wasn't popular.


----------



## akdoh (Feb 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> No, he likes to rack his tiny brain trying to find dirt on Bernie, so far he's got-
> 
> 1. He hired his wife to run his campaign.
> 
> 2. He kept a messy apartment n wasn't born a spoiled rich prick.


I am not into personal insults and attacks, so I will ignore that part.

I don't know if either of those are 'dirt' - according to Snopes, the biggest 'dirt' seems to be that he pays his Interns $12/hr, but pays his Staffers at a higher rate than that.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 19, 2016)

akdoh said:


> If that is the ONLY thing that money was paying for, then I imagine it could have paid all the educators in America for less than 3 years.
> 
> You're not successfully making a single point. I am agreeing with your primary statement, that there is a hypocrisy in how people question Bernie about his plans.



I say this and the Bernie fanatics get all crazy on me. Good luck


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am mad at the appropriate people - the politicians, not the businessmen.


..Sounds redundant to me. Businessmen and politicians, I mean. None of them care for the common man. And despite Bernie being a politician, he actually gives a shit about people like me. I firmly believe that. He's got good rapport from Vermont as governor, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 19, 2016)

akdoh said:


> I can't find anything that says that is Bernie Sanders in a quick 20 second search, but if that is indeed him, I applaud him for standing up and doing the correct thing in life, when it wasn't popular.


That is him and I give him points for that, but still

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/ct-bernie-sanders-1963-chicago-arrest-20160219-story.html


----------



## akdoh (Feb 19, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> It's not, and that's my point. How many educators would $1.7 trillion have paid for?


So because I love math, I decided to run these numbers =)

If we paid every educator the exact same pay of $60k - 1.7 Trillion Dollars would pay for 28,333,333 (28.3 Million Educators)

According to US DoE - There are 3.1 Million Public School Teachers in the US - http://nces.ed.gov/fastfacts/display.asp?id=372 Stats on College Level professors are harder to find - but a quick Google search said 1.54 Million. So this puts us at 4.64 Million people are educators of some kind.

This doesn't count for any other employee at any of these locations, just purely educators.


----------



## akdoh (Feb 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> That is him and I give him points for that, but still
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/ct-bernie-sanders-1963-chicago-arrest-20160219-story.html


I was looking for something not single sourced. Although now I am seeing his campaign is officially confirming it was him. That is awesome that he was willing to stand up for what is right.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 19, 2016)

akdoh said:


> So because I love math, I decided to run these numbers =)
> 
> If we paid every educator the exact same pay of $60k - 1.7 Trillion Dollars would pay for 28,333,333 (28.3 Million Educators)
> 
> ...


That's awesome.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> ..Sounds redundant to me. Businessmen and politicians, I mean. None of them care for the common man. And despite Bernie being a politician, he actually gives a shit about people like me. I firmly believe that. He's got good rapport from Vermont as governor, if I'm not mistaken.


You say they dont but that is fallacious. Unless you are stating every business owner from the mom and pop business to walmart do not care for the common man. Business, by its nature caters to the common man. Business employs the common man. Something that cannot be said for politicians.

Bernie says he gives a shit about you then he pays his wife with your donations. He just cares about himself a little more. He is a career politician that is telling you what you want to hear. I wonder when that has happened before...


----------



## spandy (Feb 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> who's begging for a handout?


Why beg when you can just steal what you dont have!


----------



## spandy (Feb 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 3612158


This is why 15 an hour isn;'t worth it. They can't even make a hamburger right.


----------



## spandy (Feb 20, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Businessmen and politicians, I mean. None of them care for the common man.


Horse poop.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 20, 2016)

spandy said:


> Horse poop.


eloquent rebuttal.

use that one on the IRS when they nail your ass for keeping two sets of books to avoid paying taxes.

then just keep collecting your social security checks when they come anyway.

LOL


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 20, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You say they dont but that is fallacious. Unless you are stating every business owner from the mom and pop business to walmart do not care for the common man. Business, by its nature caters to the common man. Business employs the *common* man. Something that cannot be said for politicians.


What if we where to say, it's just the businesses that hire the communist man (building Islands in the sea) that do not care for the Freedom paying American man. (drinking lead from gov. pipes).

....Have you ever had a strain take you back to 1970? It's too early for this, going back to the glue.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 20, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You say they dont but that is fallacious. Unless you are stating every business owner from the mom and pop business to walmart do not care for the common man. Business, by its nature caters to the common man. Business employs the common man. Something that cannot be said for politicians.
> 
> Bernie says he gives a shit about you then he pays his wife with your donations. He just cares about himself a little more. He is a career politician that is telling you what you want to hear. I wonder when that has happened before...


Business owner's not quite the same as businessman. Businessman is more of a lifestyle concept, where your life revolved around money. You tend to forget your humanity while your primary focus is on money. Trump is definitely not an exception, although I'm sure there are some who are model philanthropists.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 20, 2016)

I am originally from Central PA, so I definitely know mom-and-pop general store type business owners and little shops and boutiques are not comparable to corporate empires and their cutthroat CEOs.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 20, 2016)

As a mom-and-pop shop owner, you're part of the locale, and part of the population. Trump has become a brand. Separate and exclusive from other people within a human society, and a total egomaniac. Just as other huge corporations and their heads often are. This whole cult of personality revolving around Trump, and especially those who think that a person at the center of such a phenomenon, is fucking frightening. And for those who are Trump supporters simply because Bernie identifies with Socialism should look into other leaders who were in power because of the force of cults of personality. Stalin, for instance. Hitler, for another. I suppose you could argue Washington was and history's determined by the victor, but he didn't use charisma and lies as a primary tool to gain leadership, and unlike Trump would be, he was an effective leader and at the forefront of an idea held by the majority.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 20, 2016)

*Hillary Takes Nevada*


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 20, 2016)

*Clinton takes Nevada in narrow victory over Sanders*
_With 72% of the expected vote in, Clinton was ahead of Sanders 52.2% to 47.7%.
In a statement, Sanders said he called Clinton to congratulate her.

"I am very proud of the campaign we ran," he said. "Five weeks ago we were 25 points behind and we ended up in a very close election. And we probably will leave Nevada with a solid share of the delegates."
_
Not exactly an overwhelming victory and momentum shift in Nevada for Hillary, the nominee of the Democratic establishment. Only a few weeks to go to Super Tuesday and Sanders is going to make it hard for the establishment's choice. Sanders is my first choice but I'm going to stay with the Democrats, regardless. I know which side I'm on and it's not with racists of the South or the party of the Koch Bros.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> wrong failmeister.
> 
> it's $725.
> 
> 50,000. • 1.45% = 725.


Damn, confused Medicare and SS. But thanks for assisting me proving ttystikk was lying.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 20, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> As a mom-and-pop shop owner, you're part of the locale, and part of the population. Trump has become a brand. Separate and exclusive from other people within a human society, and a total egomaniac. Just as other huge corporations and their heads often are. This whole cult of personality revolving around Trump, and especially those who think that a person at the center of such a phenomenon, is fucking frightening. And for those who are Trump supporters simply because Bernie identifies with Socialism should look into other leaders who were in power because of the force of cults of personality. Stalin, for instance. Hitler, for another. I suppose you could argue Washington was and history's determined by the victor, but he didn't use charisma and lies as a primary tool to gain leadership, and unlike Trump would be, he was an effective leader and at the forefront of an idea held by the majority.


Two words- Bill Clinton........Two more words- Barak Obama


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 20, 2016)

the life of Bernie Sanders, and to nobody’s surprise, it almost reads like a profile done by The Onion:

_Sanders spent most of his life as an angry radical and agitator who never accomplished much of anything. And yet now he thinks he deserves the power to run your life and your finances — “We will raise taxes;” he confirmed Monday, “yes, we will.”_

_One of his first jobs was registering people for food stamps, and it was all downhill from there._

*Sanders took his first bride to live in a maple sugar shack with a dirt floor, and she soon left him. Penniless, he went on unemployment.*_ Then he had a child out of wedlock. Desperate, he tried carpentry but could barely sink a nail. “He was a shi**y carpenter,” a friend told Politico Magazine. “His carpentry was not going to support him, and didn’t.”_


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 20, 2016)

_hen he tried his hand freelancing for leftist rags, writing about “masturbation and rape” and other crudities for $50 a story. He drove around in a rusted-out, Bondo-covered VW bug with no working windshield wipers. Friends said he was “always poor” and his “electricity was turned off a lot.” They described him as a slob who kept a messy apartment — and this is what his friends had to say about him._

*The only thing he was good at was talking … non-stop … about socialism and how the rich were ripping everybody off.*_ “The whole quality of life in America is based on greed,” the bitter layabout said. “I believe in the redistribution of wealth in this nation.”_

*So he tried politics, starting his own socialist party. Four times he ran for Vermont public office, and four times he lost — badly.*_ He never attracted more than single-digit support — even in the People’s Republic of Vermont. In his 1971 bid for U.S. Senate, the local press said the 30-year-old “Sanders describes himself as a carpenter who has worked with ‘disturbed children.’ ” In other words, a real winner._

_He finally wormed his way into the Senate in 2006, where he still ranks as one of the poorest members of Congress. Save for a municipal pension,* Sanders lists no assets in his name.* All the assets provided in his financial disclosure form are his second wife’s. He does, however, have as much as $65,000 in credit-card debt._

No wonder millennials connect so well with the guy.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 20, 2016)

Looks like Bernie just got his ass handed to him in Nevada. With the casinos backing her, it's all Hillary, all day long


----------



## londonfog (Feb 20, 2016)

This win only helps to keep the super-delegates firmly on the side of Clinton.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> *Clinton takes Nevada in narrow victory over Sanders*
> _With 72% of the expected vote in, Clinton was ahead of Sanders 52.2% to 47.7%.
> In a statement, Sanders said he called Clinton to congratulate her.
> 
> ...





Not GOP said:


> Looks like Bernie just got his ass handed to him in Nevada. With the casinos backing her, it's all Hillary, all day long





londonfog said:


> This win only helps to keep the super-delegates firmly on the side of Clinton.


Clinton won Nevada over Obama in 2008..but wait..how did that work out for her?



edit: Clinton 51% Obama 45% Edwards 4%


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 21, 2016)

What a shitty morning, I wake up to Bernie losing Nevada n my timer failed n room was 115°


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 21, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What a shitty morning, I wake up to Bernie losing Nevada n my timer failed n room was 115°


Yikes! My condolences.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Yikes! My condolences.





Yeah... I'm very fuckin nervous... Some stuff is 2 weeks from finish n some is 5 weeks away... I'm expecting to see some nuts in there... This blows.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Clinton won Nevada over Obama in 2008..but wait..how did that work out for her?
> 
> View attachment 3613286
> 
> edit: Clinton 51% Obama 45% Edwards 4%


LOL. whatever gets you through your day.
Superdelegates firmly on Hillary side. Honest people realize that Bernie needed this win WAY more than Hillary.
I suggest you come up with an alternate plan in life. Please remember Bernie is not Obama


----------



## londonfog (Feb 21, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What a shitty morning, I wake up to Bernie losing Nevada n my timer failed n room was 115°


the former is wonderful, the latter really sucks


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 21, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Yeah... I'm very fuckin nervous... Some stuff is 2 weeks from finish n some is 5 weeks away... I'm expecting to see some nuts in there... This blows.


That sucks, sorry man. Install a separate emergency vent fan on a separate thermostat. Set it to come on only if temps climb out of normal range.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> LOL. whatever gets you through your day.
> Superdelegates firmly on Hillary side. Honest people realize that Bernie needed this win WAY more than Hillary.
> I suggest you come up with an alternate plan in life. Please remember Bernie is not Obama


No, Mr Sanders is far more of the kind of politician I want to see in power than Mr Obama, and I voted for the man twice.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No, Mr Sanders is far more of the kind of politician I want to see in power than Mr Obama, and I voted for the man twice.


In all fairness, if President Obama was more like Senator Sanders he probably would not have been elected. A lot of pressure comes with being the first.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No, Mr Sanders is far more of the kind of politician I want to see in power than Mr Obama, and I voted for the man twice.


Sanders sounds like a one trick pony. I actually gave the man 1500. Did an installment of 250 for three months twice. Wanted to give the man a chance to carry his message. Then he came out with his tax plan, keeps saying the same shit over and over, making promises he can't keep, has no foreign policy. I learned a lesson this election cycle. Wait to donate


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Sanders sounds like a one trick pony. I actually gave the man 1500. Did an installment of 250 for three months twice. Wanted to give the man a chance to carry his message. Then he came out with his tax plan, keeps saying the same shit over and over, making promises he can't keep, has no foreign policy. I learned a lesson this election cycle. Wait to donate


I appreciate your contribution.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Sanders sounds like a one trick pony. I actually gave the man 1500. Did an installment of 250 for three months twice. Wanted to give the man a chance to carry his message. Then he came out with his tax plan, keeps saying the same shit over and over, making promises he can't keep, has no foreign policy. I learned a lesson this election cycle. Wait to donate


That was the exact problem that I had with him. My problem with Mrs. Clinton is that she's married to Mr. Clinton. But I'll hold my nose and toe the party line because the alternative is truly frightening.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 21, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What a shitty morning, I wake up to Bernie losing Nevada n my timer failed n room was 115°


they'll be okay it was just for a short time..they won't even remember it.

<schuylaar pets corso>

I can't tell you how many fails I've had over time power out..timer fried and the girls were just fine.

keep in mind they've grown outside for millennia no nutes..light of the moon..they still give you crippy.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> LOL. whatever gets you through your day.
> Superdelegates firmly on Hillary side. Honest people realize that Bernie needed this win WAY more than Hillary.
> I suggest you come up with an alternate plan in life. Please remember Bernie is not Obama


my days are just fine thank you there's no need to 'get through' them (except when reading your posts perhaps).

I just cited why Nevada doesn't matter.

you voiced opinion.

there's a world of difference between the two.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> That was the exact problem that I had with him. My problem with Mrs. Clinton is that she's married to Mr. Clinton. But I'll hold my nose and toe the party line because the alternative is truly frightening.


same here. I liked Bill at first then I started really paying attention to some of the sit he did ( NAFTA, welfare reform...etc ). I think she will be different. Besides time to give a woman a chance to run shit.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> my days are just fine thank you there's no need to 'get through' them (except when reading your posts perhaps)
> 
> I just cited why Nevada doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


It all matters. Bernie needed this win. 
Please don't go cutting anyone off AGAIN simple because they have a Hillary bumber sticker and a better car than yours. Not cool and very immature.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> they'll be okay it was just for a short time..they won't even remember it.
> 
> <schuylaar pets corso>
> 
> ...






You think so? It had to be for at least 90 minutes.. I'm nervous as hell..


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> same here. I liked Bill at first then I started really paying attention to some of the sit he did ( NAFTA, welfare reform...etc ). I think she will be different. Besides time to give a woman a chance to run shit.


Yep, same here. I actually got a chance to have my picture taken with him back in '95. I worked security for a minute when I was in grad school at a building where he made an appearance during his re-election campaign. Little did I know that he was killing us from the inside.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> It all matters. Bernie needed this win.
> Please don't go cutting anyone off AGAIN simple because they have a Hillary bumber sticker and a better car than yours. Not cool and very immature.





Losing is never good, but it was close.. This is going to be close the whole way like Clinton-obama.. I know Bernie is taking Michigan, Illinois n Wisconsin. This is far from over.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> This win only helps to keep the super-delegates firmly on the side of Clinton.


The super-delegates work for the DNC, not the voters. She had them already, regardless of the vote.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 21, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> *She talks shit and her sycophants still think she pisses perfume.*
> Amazing!


The irony of this coming from a Trump supporter is


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Besides time to give a woman a chance to run shit.


It's not time to give anyone anything based on their gender or color. That's bullshit talk, leftie stupidity.

Enough is enough and the reason why folks are going with Trump. Folks are fed up with the stupidity, liberal policies that don't work and he (claims) to be The Redeemer, just like Obama did.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 21, 2016)

@uncleben .. What say you on my failed timer this morning.. 115 degrees in there for 90ish minutes.. Everything is in bloom 3-5 weeks from chop... Expect nuts all over?


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Sanders sounds like a one trick pony. I actually gave the man 1500. Did an installment of 250 for three months twice. Wanted to give the man a chance to carry his message. Then he came out with his tax plan, keeps saying the same shit over and over, making promises he can't keep, has no foreign policy. I learned a lesson this election cycle. Wait to donate


So, Sanders has found a way the turn food stamps into cash donations?


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> same here. I liked Bill at first then I started really paying attention to some of the sit he did ( NAFTA, welfare reform...etc ). I think she will be different. Besides time to give a woman a chance to run shit.


Well, she ran the State Dept. , HiolaryCare, and was a Senator. She failed at all three. Not to mention how the Clinton Foundation actually hindered aid going to Haiti. Yeah, let's let her fuck up the whole country at once.


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 21, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> @uncleben .. What say you on my failed timer this morning.. 115 degrees in there for 90ish minutes.. Everything is in bloom 3-5 weeks from chop... Expect nuts all over?


Holy hot huh . I had the same thing happen a week ago in my veg room and it got to 93 but the little girls just kept on going . Hopefully nothing will become of your plants re issues, good luck!


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> It all matters. Bernie needed this win.
> Please don't go cutting anyone off AGAIN simple because they have a Hillary bumber sticker and a better car than yours. Not cool and very immature.


you remember that huh? 

thank you bumper sticker po-po..we need more like you in this world..someone to make the world a better place according to YOU.

MYOFB.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 21, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Well, she ran the State Dept. , HiolaryCare, and was a Senator. She failed at all three. Not to mention how the Clinton Foundation actually hindered aid going to Haiti. Yeah, let's let her fuck up the whole country at once.







She was not only shitty at those jobs but she's never really been elected..both those jobs were handed to her.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 21, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> @uncleben .. What say you on my failed timer this morning.. 115 degrees in there for 90ish minutes.. Everything is in bloom 3-5 weeks from chop... Expect nuts all over?


nope you need more heat stress than that for nanners.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 21, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Well, she ran the State Dept. , HiolaryCare, and was a Senator. She failed at all three. Not to mention how the Clinton Foundation actually hindered aid going to Haiti. Yeah, let's let her fuck up the whole country at once.


we all know how you feel about women. You will not be able to burn down the whitehouse though


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 21, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> She was not only shitty at those jobs but she's never really been elected..both those jobs were handed to her.


she was very effective at stomping her foot and telling Wall Street in 2007 to 'stop it..just stop it!!' as a NY senator.

thank god that crisis was averted..oh wait! it wasn't.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> you remember that huh?
> 
> thank you bumper sticker po-po..we need more like you in this world..someone to make the world a better place according to YOU.
> 
> MYOFB.


I remember I a lot of things you tell us. The very reason I have determined you to be one sick chick.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> she was very effective at stomping her foot and telling Wall Street in 2007 to 'stop it..just stop it!!' as a NY senator.
> 
> thank god that crisis was averted..oh wait! it wasn't.


and what had Bernie *actually* done to Wall street as a senator ?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> she was very effective at stomping her foot and telling Wall Street in 2007 to 'stop it..just stop it!!' as a NY senator.
> 
> thank god that crisis was averted..oh wait! it wasn't.





I liked her " I'm going to tell them to knock it off! " 

The biggest Shill left in the race.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 21, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> *libtard.*


Now I know where you get your talking points.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 21, 2016)

In all honesty, I thought Nevada was going to a real bad state for him, one of his worst states..he got 48%.. Clinton is nervous.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I remember I a lot of things you tell us. The very reason I have determined you to be one sick chick.


and yet I remember nothing about you, creepy stalker.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 21, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> @uncleben .. What say you on my failed timer this morning.. 115 degrees in there for 90ish minutes.. Everything is in bloom 3-5 weeks from chop... Expect nuts all over?


Sorry, I am not one of your cops you can rant on & hate, and then when you need them cry for help.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 21, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> In all honesty, I thought Nevada was going to a real bad state for him, one of his worst states..he got 48%.. Clinton is nervous.


it's deja vu all over again for her..


----------



## londonfog (Feb 21, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> The super-delegates work for the DNC, not the voters. She had them already, regardless of the vote.


you actually said something that is true


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 21, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Sorry, I am not one of your cops you can rant on & hate, and then when you need them cry for help.




Sensitive eh? Was lookin to hear your opinion, not asking 4 help..whats done is done, can't unring a bell..the temps got me nervous ... I respectyour opinion on weed not politics but loathe it on politics.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 21, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Sorry, I am not one of your cops you can rant on & hate, and then when you need them cry for help.


and as a grower, with like mindset, you should be able to put your differences aside and assist him..how petty.

corso I already gave you the answer..uncle bens not the only successful grower in town.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> and yet I remember nothing about you, creepy stalker.


because your memory is shot to shit. Pills maybe ?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 21, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Sensitive eh? Was lookin to hear your opinion, not asking 4 help..whats done is done, can't unring a bell..the temps got me nervous ... I respectyour opinion on weed not politics but loathe it on politics.


You will be ok. Sending out positive vibes


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and what had Bernie *actually* done to Wall street as a senator ?


Google is your friend.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Google is your friend.


I know the answer. NOTHING
but thanks for playing


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> because your memory is shot to shit. Pills maybe ?


more like unremarkable subject matter.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> and as a grower, with like mindset, you should be able to put your differences aside and assist him..how petty.
> 
> corso I already gave you the answer..uncle bens not the only successful grower in town.





Lol, I'm no rookie... Just haven't had a temp problem in many years, the last time was when I first started indoor growing in a closet n went to work n forgot to open closet door..10 hours later the 6 plants that were in veg had all shown their sex in the 10 hours I was gone and temps were 120° nuts all over..


----------



## londonfog (Feb 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> more like unremarkable subject matter.


so unremarkable that you can't keep me on ignore. Sky I'm married


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> we all know how you feel about women. You will not be able to burn down the whitehouse though


I do have the ability to use a high-powered rifle, tho.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 21, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> *So, Sanders has found a way the turn food stamps into cash donations?*


*
**CODE ALERT***

Ladies and gentlemen. A feeble attempt at talking in code. Just let them talk because they can't help themselves.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 21, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> I do have the ability to use a high-powered rifle, tho.


Seriously be careful of what you say


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I know the answer. NOTHING
> but thanks for playing


citation?


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> uncle bens not the only successful grower in town.



What kind of gear are you running?

How long have you been growing for?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 21, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> I do have the ability to use a high-powered rifle, tho.


So does every other chimpanzee with a trigger finger.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> citation?





schuylaar said:


> Google is your friend.


too easy. Bernie has done nothing to Wall street, but talk


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Seriously be careful of what you say


THIS coming from YOU?


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 21, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> You don't kick in the door, dumbass. Sounds the alarm. You place a sheet of metal at the gap under the door and pour the gas on the metal, where it runs under the door. They're already on fire before they know anything is happening.


just saying


----------



## londonfog (Feb 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I appreciate your contribution.


I'm going to ask schuylaar to pay me back, you think she will ?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Clinton won Nevada over Obama in 2008..but wait..how did that work out for her?
> 
> View attachment 3613286
> 
> edit: Clinton 51% Obama 45% Edwards 4%


Clinton is still the top dog in this race but she isn't putting together a string of convincing wins. Bernie has a tough road through South Carolina. The press talks of this as something like a football game with momentum and such. It's not. More like a baseball season where one win only means a little gained. Still, Clinton has the edge right now. I hope the Sanders faithful don't lose interest if Clinton wins in an honest election.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Clinton is still the top dog in this race but she isn't putting together a string of convincing wins. Bernie has a tough road through South Carolina. The press talks of this as something like a football game with momentum and such. It's not. More like a baseball season where one win only means a little gained. Still, Clinton has the edge right now. I hope the Sanders faithful don't lose interest if Clinton wins in an honest election.


They're both cheesey dorks and an embarrassment to the libtards' party. 

Take that back. Knowing libtards & their comfort zone with their own, they're probably proud of the dorks.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Clinton is still the top dog in this race but she isn't putting together a string of convincing wins. Bernie has a tough road through South Carolina. The press talks of this as something like a football game with momentum and such. It's not. More like a baseball season where one win only means a little gained. Still, Clinton has the edge right now. I hope the Sanders faithful don't lose interest if Clinton wins in an honest election.


IF it's honest. You do know that the United States is the only developed country that routinely refuses to allow UN election monitors watch our electoral process? 

That doesn't make me feel at all confident about the honesty of American elections.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> IF it's honest. You do know that the United States is the only developed country that routinely refuses to allow UN election monitors watch our electoral process?
> 
> That doesn't make me feel at all confident about the honesty of American elections.


never knew that


----------



## londonfog (Feb 21, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> They're both cheesey dorks and an embarrassment to the libtards' party.
> 
> Take that back. Knowing libtards & their comfort zone with their own, they're probably proud of the dorks.


who's your guy in the race


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 21, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> They're both cheesey dorks and an embarrassment to the libtards' party.
> 
> Take that back. Knowing libtards & their comfort zone with their own, they're probably proud of the dorks.


I'll take a cheesy dork over a shithead like Trump or any of the others in wingnut-ville. It amazes me that you guys are so cocky when all the chumps you vote for turn out to be shitheads and village idiots. George Bush jr, what an idiot. But really, that narcissist Trump would do a lot more damage than even GB. This is one job where declaring bankruptcy won't clear the books.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 21, 2016)

Ding, Dong.... your team is Bernie Sanders because your views are wrong


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> who's your guy in the race




He won't say, he's embarrassed... I'm thinking Cruz


----------



## londonfog (Feb 21, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> He won't say, he's embarrassed... I'm thinking Cruz


Cruz seems slimy as fuck. He has the face you just want to punch over and over again. I would hate him as POTUS.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Cruz seems slimy as fuck. He has the face you just want to punch over and over again. I would hate him as POTUS.


That's a ringing endorsement for unilateral support, if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 21, 2016)

Cruz is the most dangerous,,he's the biggest scumbag and probably the brightest..not a good mix..he does got punch me face for sure, he's half Phil helmuth and half tom ricketts..both them clowns got punch me face too.

I don't see Trump losing to Rubio or Cruz. Ya gotta figure the longer Rubio n Cruz stick around n split the anti Trump vote the better off Trump is.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 21, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> That's a ringing endorsement for unilateral support, if I've ever seen one.


no worries. His lying ass is having problems beating Trump and now robot Rubio. Cruz would also get murdered in the general by Bernie or Hillary.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> no worries. His lying ass is having problems beating Trump and now robot Rubio. Cruz would also get murdered in the general by Bernie or Hillary.


This is a left side election; the only contest is between Mrs Clinton and Mr Sanders. Donald the Chump and the rest of the Republican clown show may as well go home.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This is a left side election; the only contest is between Mrs Clinton and Mr Sanders. Donald the Chump and the rest of the Republican clown show may as well go home.


Exactly, the outcome is another democratic president either way you slice it. I'm enjoying the misplaced confidence in a lot of the conservative members here though, it's just going to make the win that much tastier in November 

I can't wait to read their excuses of what went wrong this time around, how Trump could have possibly lost to Clinton or Sanders! On that day, for at least a moment, all their delusions will come to a head and they'll be forced to face the reality that their long lost conservative paradise has gone the way of the dinosaurs and won't be coming back anytime soon. The reality that the USA is indeed a progressive, secular nation.

Oh yes, that will be a good day to be on RIU


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 21, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Exactly, the outcome is another democratic president either way you slice it. I'm enjoying the misplaced confidence in a lot of the conservative members here though, it's just going to make the win that much tastier in November
> 
> I can't wait to read their excuses of what went wrong this time around, how Trump could have possibly lost to Clinton or Sanders! On that day, for at least a moment, all their delusions will come to a head and they'll be forced to face the reality that their long lost conservative paradise has gone the way of the dinosaurs and won't be coming back anytime soon. The reality that the USA is indeed a progressive, secular nation.
> 
> Oh yes, that will be a good day to be on RIU


Just a terrible day to be an American.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 21, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Exactly, the outcome is another democratic president either way you slice it. I'm enjoying the misplaced confidence in a lot of the conservative members here though, it's just going to make the win that much tastier in November
> 
> I can't wait to read their excuses of what went wrong this time around, how Trump could have possibly lost to Clinton or Sanders! On that day, for at least a moment, all their delusions will come to a head and they'll be forced to face the reality that their long lost conservative paradise has gone the way of the dinosaurs and won't be coming back anytime soon. The reality that the USA is indeed a progressive, secular nation.
> 
> Oh yes, that will be a good day to be on RIU


Yes it will. If Bernie wins, I might have to get the one remaining trophy I have yet to qualify for.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 22, 2016)

*This Is the Date Bernie Sanders Berns Out*
Not only will the revolution not be televised—at least in the case of Senator Bernie Sanders—it appears to have an expiration date. Despite collecting millions in small-dollar donations and packing thousands of people into arenas around the country, despite topping Hillary Clinton for the first time in a national poll of likely Democratic voters, the path to victory has narrowed sharply for Sanders. Some would argue that a window of opportunity slammed shut Sunday night in Nevada and that the upcoming race in South Carolina is the proverbial kitty-bar. Sanders may well have the volunteers and the money to keep going, but after March 15 he’ll have to grapple with a new set of questions.

full read
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/02/22/this-is-the-date-bernie-sanders-berns-out.html


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 22, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> What kind of gear are you running?
> 
> How long have you been growing for?


since 2011..see my RIU grow journal.

schuylaar's recipe for a great grow: simplicity..less = more

1000hps/blocks/a/b bottle nutes


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Clinton is still the top dog in this race but she isn't putting together a string of convincing wins. Bernie has a tough road through South Carolina. The press talks of this as something like a football game with momentum and such. It's not. More like a baseball season where one win only means a little gained. Still, Clinton has the edge right now. I hope the Sanders faithful don't lose interest if Clinton wins in an honest election.


in 2008, South Carolina was a defining moment for Obama taking 55% and as a black man totally predictable..two white candidates with one being hill/bill? nostalgia will kick in sadly enough.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Seriously be careful of what you say


reported.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 22, 2016)

Bernie is done he doesn't have a chance. Hillary already has half the super delegate electoral votes plus she beat sander in SC. So Trump will be the next president. We need a business man with good foreign relations anyway. Not a congressmen who pretends to be on the outside. Obviously none of you have ever read Bernies tax plan to basically increase taxes 8 times on incomes below $200,000 or joint incomes below $250,000.

Case n point just on bernies Medicare expanison plan. Will up and taxes on employers from the current 2.2% to 6.7% and employees from the current 1.4% to 2.2% on incomes below $200,000 or joint incomes on below $250,000. The employer tax will be workers cost taken out of employee wages. So employess will be paying an 8.9 % tax on Medicare alone. That's just one part of Bernies 18 trillion dollar plan. More than half your pay check will go to taxes under bernie. Not just 21%.

If you actually have ever read the tax code. People who make over $450,000 a year are taxed doubled than people who make less. But they have smart accountants who make a lot of tax deductions.

Don't fall for the same slimey pandering obama did. Bernie is doing the same thing.

Bernie won't get the nomination anyway. So at this point dicussing bernie being in office is moot.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> reported.


your love for Bernie is making you crazier. seek help


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> your love for Bernie is making you crazier. seek help


*creepy stalker replies within seconds.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 22, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Bernie is done he doesn't have a chance. Hillary already has half the super delegate electoral votes plus she beat sander in SC. So Trump will be the next president. We need a business man with good foreign relations anyway. Not a congressmen who pretends to be on the outside. Obviously none of you have ever read Bernies tax plan to basically increase taxes 8 times on incomes below $200,000 or joint incomes below $250,000.
> 
> Case n point just on bernies Medicare expanison plan. Will up and taxes on employers from the current 2.2% to 6.7% and employees from the current 1.4% to 2.2% on incomes below $200,000 or joint incomes on below $250,000. The employer tax will be workers cost taken out of employee wages. So employess will be paying an 8.9 % tax on Medicare alone. That's just one part of Bernies 18 trillion dollar plan. Half your pay check will go to taxes under bernie. Not just 21%.
> 
> ...


Trump won't win because he will not get the Latin nor Black vote.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> *creepy stalker replies within seconds.


Sitting at my laptop surfing. Saw your crazy dizzy arse said something to ME, but I'm the stalker. You can't have me. I'm happily married and you are crazy


----------



## londonfog (Feb 22, 2016)

*Bernie’s Failed Revolution*

The revolution called for by Bernie Sanders will not occur. Its failure to launch hinges on one word: “Establishment.” Both the candidate and his followers have denounced this element. Their collective aim is to undo the workings of the Establishment.

Bernie’s strategy hinges on the unbuckling of Wall Street. For him, all social evil and economic disparity begins and ends with this conglomerate of financial institutions. Here is where his revolution – and that of his camp – will fail.

Regardless of who becomes the 45th President, one thing remains – Congress. If Bernie intends to attack Wall Street, he cannot do it by Executive Orders. He must work with Congress. Yet, almost to a person, the Democrats in both houses have said clearly that they do not support Bernie, that they have no intention of working with him, and in some cases, have outright criticized his capacity to effect change.

https://gobling.wordpress.com/2016/02/21/bernies-failed-revolution/


----------



## hyroot (Feb 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump won't win because he will not get the Latin nor Black vote.



Trump won the south Carolina primary and the Latino vote only makes 17% of the voters. 

Trump will probably take Kasich as his running mate to take Ohio .

Trump will settle down in the final stretch. He will be president just watch.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 22, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Trump won the south Carolina primary and the Latino vote only makes 17% of the voters.
> 
> Trump will probably take Kasich as his running mate to take Ohio .
> 
> Trump will settle down in the final stretch. He will be president just watch.


Trump has Republicans saying the will not support him, so good luck with that


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 22, 2016)

hyroot said:


> *Trump won the south Carolina primary and the Latino vote only makes 17% of the voters. *
> 
> Trump will probably take Kasich as his running mate to take Ohio .
> 
> Trump will settle down in the final stretch. He will be president just watch.


Good luck running these numbers against a democrat. Strictly white votes won't get you into the big chair.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Sitting at my laptop surfing. Saw your crazy dizzy arse said something to ME, but I'm the stalker. You can't have me. I'm happily married and you are crazy




<schuylaar just got piss shivers>


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 22, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Trump won the south Carolina primary and the Latino vote only makes 17% of the voters.
> 
> Trump will probably take Kasich as his running mate to take Ohio .
> 
> Trump will settle down in the final stretch. He will be president just watch.


it's a numerical impossibility for trump to be president.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> <schuylaar just got piss shivers>


so you get the shivers when you think of me. This has to stop. I love my wife. I'm sure I can help you find someone who's into freckled booty, but lets keep this about Bernie and how it is impossible for him to beat Hillary.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> it's a numerical impossibility for trump to be president.


Denial is the first phase.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 22, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Good luck running these numbers against a democrat. Strictly white votes won't get you into the big chair.



Which poll is that taken from and how long ago?


These are the current polls

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/latest_polls/


----------



## hyroot (Feb 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> it's a numerical impossibility for trump to be president.



Its a numerical impossibility for bernie to get the nomination.

It going to be Hillary vs Trump. Everyone would rather vote for Trump over Hillary


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 22, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Which poll is that taken from and how long ago?
> 
> 
> These are the current polls
> ...


This isn't a poll. These are the RESULTS of the South Carolina primary.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 22, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> This isn't a poll. These are the RESULTS of the South Carolina primary.


Whoops!! ;]


----------



## londonfog (Feb 22, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Which poll is that taken from and how long ago?
> 
> 
> These are the current polls
> ...


ask Mitt Romney and Karl Rove about polls


----------



## hyroot (Feb 22, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> This isn't a poll. These are the RESULTS of the South Carolina primary.


Um no there's polls and results. The first one is from mass not south carolina

Results are far more accurate than polls anyway.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Whoops!! ;]


darrrrderp..which way did he go George?..which way did he go?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 22, 2016)

The govt. under Sanders - big govt, no production.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 22, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> The govt. under Sanders - big govt, no production.


*"Government doesn't work"*
-Career republican politician


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 22, 2016)

plain and simple fact is we have lots of government because one faction of the electorate doesn't believe in rules or regs and continually look for ways to beat the system (government) which in turn creates need for more, to police them.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> *This Is the Date Bernie Sanders Berns Out*
> Not only will the revolution not be televised—at least in the case of Senator Bernie Sanders—it appears to have an expiration date. Despite collecting millions in small-dollar donations and packing thousands of people into arenas around the country, despite topping Hillary Clinton for the first time in a national poll of likely Democratic voters, the path to victory has narrowed sharply for Sanders. Some would argue that a window of opportunity slammed shut Sunday night in Nevada and that the upcoming race in South Carolina is the proverbial kitty-bar. Sanders may well have the volunteers and the money to keep going, but after March 15 he’ll have to grapple with a new set of questions.
> 
> full read
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/02/22/this-is-the-date-bernie-sanders-berns-out.html


Sanders Will Become President..The FBI And 67% Of Americans Distrust Hillary Clinton:


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/h-a-goodman/bernie-sanders-will-becom_b_9289066.html


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 22, 2016)

Sanders DID Win Latino Vote In Nevada..

https://berniesanders.com/press-release/sanders-wins-latino-vote-in-nevada/


----------



## londonfog (Feb 22, 2016)

*No, the Polling Doesn’t Prove Bernie Sanders Won the Hispanic Vote in Nevada*


One of Saturday’s biggest election surprises was the entrance and exit polling measuring Hispanic voters in the Nevada caucus. It found that Bernie Sanders defeated Hillary Clinton by eight percentage points among Hispanic voters, overturning months of conventional wisdom about Mrs. Clinton’s strength among nonwhites.

But there are a lot of reasons to question the findings from the polls. They have a small sample of precincts and voters, and they simply were not devised to provide precise estimates of the Hispanic vote.

The actual election returns in Las Vegas’s Clark County hint at a different story. Analyzed neighborhood by neighborhood, they suggest that Mrs. Clinton might have won the Hispanic vote by a comfortable margin. She won about 60 percent of delegates in heavily Hispanic areas, a result that calls the finding of the polling into question.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/22/upshot/why-clinton-not-sanders-probably-won-the-hispanic-vote-in-nevada.html?_r=0


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 22, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Bernie is done he doesn't have a chance. Hillary already has half the super delegate electoral votes plus she beat sander in SC. So Trump will be the next president. We need a business man with good foreign relations anyway. Not a congressmen who pretends to be on the outside. Obviously none of you have ever read Bernies tax plan to basically increase taxes 8 times on incomes below $200,000 or joint incomes below $250,000.
> 
> Case n point just on bernies Medicare expanison plan. Will up and taxes on employers from the current 2.2% to 6.7% and employees from the current 1.4% to 2.2% on incomes below $200,000 or joint incomes on below $250,000. The employer tax will be workers cost taken out of employee wages. So employess will be paying an 8.9 % tax on Medicare alone. That's just one part of Bernies 18 trillion dollar plan. More than half your pay check will go to taxes under bernie. Not just 21%.
> 
> ...


Trump had two bankruptcies which he overcame through the good graces of his family's deep pockets. Is this what you call a good businessman? In any case, can you name a good businessman that was also a good president within the last 150 years? Hoover was a good businessman but he was a disaster of a president. Truman was a failure as a farmer and small businessman but turned out to be a pretty good president. Your premise is just made up shit with nothing to back it up.

As @schuylaar pointed out, nobody gave Obama a chance in South Carolina when he pulled off his upset. Not saying Bernie's going to win SC, I think he's going to lose this one. Just saying that you have to hold the elections to find out who wins. 

Regarding super delagates, they are not committed votes. Super delegates have never voted against the popular vote to turn a primary.

Your tax shit is unreadable so I can't really respond other than to say that we already have universal health care. Its extremely ineffective and costs more than any other developed world's system with worse outcomes. Bernie has a plan that would improve our healthcare delivery system and is going to bite into some of the tax cuts your boy, George Bush II helped enact. I can see why this chaps you.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 22, 2016)

creepy


londonfog said:


> so you get the shivers when you think of me. This has to stop. I love my wife. I'm sure I can help you find someone who's into freckled booty, but lets keep this about Bernie and how it is impossible for him to beat Hillary.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> creepy


Having multiple accounts is even creepier. You sure you want to do this ?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> plain and simple fact is we have lots of government because one faction of the electorate doesn't believe in rules or regs and continually look for ways to beat the system (government) which in turn creates need for more, to police them.


And your qualified as a judge of who and how much needs policing, right? And your porn star is also qualified to force his "government solutions" on successful people, right?

I won't tolerate some govt. bureaucrat sitting in some easy chair playing nanny to me. I've done quite well for myself without any govt. "assistance".


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders Will Become President..The FBI And 67% Of Americans Distrust Hillary Clinton:


Right, and you and OJ's mother believe he wasn't a murderer.

Good luck with your wannabe prediction.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 22, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Right, and you and OJ's mother believe he wasn't a murderer.
> 
> Good luck with your wannabe prediction.


The jury believed it too, which is actually what counts.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 22, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I've done quite well for myself without any govt. "assistance".


then why are you cashing those social security checks i keep sending, and relying on the socialized health care my taxes provide to you?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 23, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> The jury believed it too, which is actually what counts.


And you'll believe anything......


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 23, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> And you'll believe anything......


And she's still gonna beat Trump.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 23, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> And you'll believe anything......


Clearly the liberal/progressive choice is Sanders

You can't be that uninformed, can you?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Clearly the liberal/progressive choice is Sanders
> 
> You can't be that uninformed, can you?


Deck is stacked.









Hillary won, hands down.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 23, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Deck is stacked.
> 
> Hillary won, hands down.


So the picture you posted was another lie, clearly, Hillary Clinton _is not_ "liberals inevitable choice", Sanders is. The fact she's likely going to win the general election for nonrelated reasons is irrelevant to that point.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So the picture you posted was another lie, clearly, Hillary Clinton _is not_ "liberals inevitable choice", Sanders is. The fact she's likely going to win the general election for nonrelated reasons is irrelevant to that point.


I see. So Hillary is the conservative's choice. 

They're both losers, dorks, and only losers would vote for them. We all know that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 23, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I see. So Hillary is the conservative's choice.
> 
> They're both losers, dorks, and only losers would vote for them. We all know that.


is that so?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 23, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I see. So Hillary is the conservative's choice.
> 
> They're both losers, dorks, and only losers would vote for them. We all know that.


Clinton is the democratic establishments choice

Who are you planning on voting for?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 23, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> And she's still gonna beat Trump.



Yeah.. Sanders would too... I don't see any scenario where the GOP win this election..even if Sanders had a grabber n died tomorrow n Hillary got indicted ...O'Malley would squeak out a win against any Conservative.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 24, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> And your qualified as a judge of who and how much needs policing, right? And your porn star is also qualified to force his "government solutions" on successful people, right?
> 
> I won't tolerate some govt. bureaucrat sitting in some easy chair playing nanny to me. I've done quite well for myself without any govt. "assistance".


no..I'm simply making an observation..don't follow the rules and you get more.

your right wing brain chip clouds your judgement.

oh! and you only pay 12% while gloating which means you receive big gubbermint welfare, Ben.

can someone explain this to him? @Fogdog?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 24, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I see. So Hillary is the conservative's choice.
> 
> They're both losers, dorks, and only losers would vote for them. We all know that.


no, she's the rigged, crooked establishments choice..you know those guys..steals billions..crashes economy..gets bailed out..no one goes to jail and now donates millions to a certain candidate with no expectation of a ROI..that establishments choice.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Clinton is the democratic establishments choice
> 
> Who are you planning on voting for?


When all is said and done I will vote Dem in the general. Too damn much is at stake this election not to. I hope you do the same. I feel people like @schuylaar are too far gone to understand this.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> When all is said and done I will vote Dem in the general. Too damn much is at stake this election not to. I hope you do the same. I feel people like @schuylaar are too far gone to understand this.


reported.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> reported.
> 
> View attachment 3615779


awesome Dizzy. Just make sure you still vote Dem in the general.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> When all is said and done I will vote Dem in the general. Too damn much is at stake this election not to. I hope you do the same. I feel people like @schuylaar are too far gone to understand this.





I go back n forth between Bernie or bust and having to vote Clinton if she beats the Bern.. I hate this bitch, she's Jeb! Bush in a skirt.. She's no dem, she's a lapdog for wall street n big biz.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I go back n forth between Bernie or bust and having to vote Clinton if she beats the Bern.. I hate this bitch, she's Jeb! Bush in a skirt.. She's no dem, she's a lapdog for wall street n big biz.


I think two SCOTUS positions will be open for whomever will be POTUS. To say Hillary is not a Dem is crazy talk. She might not be the best, but who the fuck is.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump had two bankruptcies which he overcame through the good graces of his family's deep pockets. Is this what you call a good businessman? In any case, can you name a good businessman that was also a good president within the last 150 years? Hoover was a good businessman but he was a disaster of a president. Truman was a failure as a farmer and small businessman but turned out to be a pretty good president. Your premise is just made up shit with nothing to back it up.
> 
> As @schuylaar pointed out, nobody gave Obama a chance in South Carolina when he pulled off his upset. Not saying Bernie's going to win SC, I think he's going to lose this one. Just saying that you have to hold the elections to find out who wins.
> 
> ...



First trump never filed A chapter 11 he filed a chapter 13. Big difference.

Super delegates have voted against the popular vote several times. That's nothing new.


How is my tax shit unreadable?. It makes perfect sense the current tax on Medicare is 2.2% to employers and 1.4% to employees with incomes below $200,000 or joint incomes under $250,000. You still with me? Under bernies Medicare expanison. It will raise taxes to 6.7% for employers and 2.2 % for employees. You still understand? Now that 6.7% percent tax will be worker costs so employers will charge that 6.7% to their employees making employees pay 8.9% for the Medicare expanison tax. That's for incomes under $200,000 or joint incomes (married) under $250,000. You get it now? That's just for Medicare expanison alone. Plus all his other plans. He in no way planned to have the 1% pay all those taxes. That was just a pipe dream that the senate would never let happen. He already knew this so Bernie lied. That's what is known as pandering. Telling the people what they want to hear to get their vote.

. The current universal health care is flawed. You can't keep your doctor or your preexisting plan. It's just like having an hmo. You can only use certain doctors. You still get billed. It's not free. It's mandatory healthcare. Bernie plans to repeal obama care and have Medicare expansion to where everyone gets Medicare instead of the 65 and older. Obama lied to push that through. Everyone knows that now.

You forget bernie is a career politician. He's been in Congress for 30 years. He's not an outsider. He just got the public to pay for his campaign like he will do with everything else. You millenials fell for his b.s.

The only reason obama got the votes is because he's black not because of his policies. It's a well known fact that Obama is the worst president in history. Worse than Bush and Jimmy Carter. You liberals give him credit for shit he had no control over like gas prices. 

Honestly don't comment unless you know what you are talking about.

Please go educate yourself.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

The doctors bailed because not enough people signed up, watch em all come back after the enrollment numbers go way up.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So the picture you posted was another lie, clearly, Hillary Clinton _is not_ "liberals inevitable choice", Sanders is. The fact she's likely going to win the general election for nonrelated reasons is irrelevant to that point.


So you're saying winning both the Dem nomination and the general election will be done with out liberal support?


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Yeah.. Sanders would too... I don't see any scenario where the GOP win this election..even if Sanders had a grabber n died tomorrow n Hillary got indicted ...O'Malley would squeak out a win against any Conservative.


O'Malley can't get any voters to even show upp.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> no, she's the rigged, crooked establishments choice..you know those guys..steals billions..crashes economy..gets bailed out..no one goes to jail and now donates millions to a certain candidate with no expectation of a ROI..that establishments choice.


That's funny. When I told you she was already chosen, that Sanders was just for show, you disagreed.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

hyroot said:


> First trump never filed A chapter 11 he filed a chapter 13. Big difference.
> 
> Super delegates have voted against the popular vote several times. That's nothing new.
> 
> ...


tldr


----------



## hyroot (Feb 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> tldr



That's another thing that's wrong with you guys. You refuse to educate yourself so you believe what you are told. You just proved one of my points.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

hyroot said:


> That's another thing that's wrong with you guys. You refuse to educate yourself so you believe what you are told. You just proved one of my points.


dude you just regurgitated wingnut echo chamber shit that was made up in the first place. It was just the same old idea that by cutting taxes is somehow great for the economy. If that were true, then after the Bush tax cuts, how come we had the 2nd worst economic crash in this country's history? The rest was bullshit right wing echo chamber drivel almost straight from the quivering triple chin of Limbaugh's fat mouth. Including some racist shit about Obama that I couldn't bear to read. I wouldn't call any of that an education. You are grandiose in your vision of yourself.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> dude you just regurgitated wingnut echo chamber shit that was made up in the first place. It was just the same old idea that by cutting taxes is somehow great for the economy. If that were true, then after the Bush tax cuts, how come we had the 2nd worst economic crash in this country's history? The rest was bullshit right wing echo chamber drivel almost straight from the quivering triple chin of Limbaugh's fat mouth. Including some racist shit about Obama that I couldn't bear to read. I wouldn't call any of that an education. You are grandiose in your vision of yourself.



Lmao so you result to insulting instead of debating facts. Nothing there was made up. All of it was actually reported by every news outlet and magazine and paper. You make me feel sad for the younger generation. You don't like what you hear or refuse to read because it differs from your beliefs and the b.s. you fell for.

Once you grow up and move out of your parents house you will become republucan. I'm sure what you just posted you copy and pasted from someone else.

The racist part sad to say is true regardless of it being racist.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Lmao so you result to insulting instead of debating facts. Nothing there was made up. All of it was actually reported by every news outlet and magazine and paper. You make me feel sad for the younger generation. You don't like what you hear or refuse to read because it differs from your beliefs and the b.s. you fell for.
> 
> Once you grow up and move out of your parents house you will become republucan. I'm sure what you just posted you copy and pasted from someone else.
> 
> The racist part sad to say is true regardless of it being racist.


There weren't any facts to speak of in your post. Nothing. Oh, and too funny you are. So, you saw it in the media, therefore it wasn't made up shit. Treating taxes as though they are anathema to the economy is completely disproven. What are the taxes going to? Healthcare spending is an extremely good way to spend money. The worst way to spend healthcare dollars is how we did it before Obamacare, If you wanted to discuss how we spend military dollars, which are extremely inefficient in terms of economic benefit, then I'm ready to go there with you. Also corporate welfare costs almost ten times what we currently spend on healthcare for the poor. Maybe we should eye some of those dollars before we talk about hacking up Obamacare because "cost".

Oh yeah, this quote from you is so completely not racist::


hyroot said:


> The only reason obama got the votes is because he's black not because of his policies.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> There weren't any facts to speak of in your post. Nothing. Oh, and too funny you are. So, you saw it in the media, therefore it wasn't made up shit. Treating taxes as though they are anathema to the economy is completely disproven. What are the taxes going to? Healthcare spending is an extremely good way to spend money. The worst way to spend healthcare dollars is how we did it before Obamacare, If you wanted to discuss how we spend military dollars, which are extremely inefficient in terms of economic benefit, then I'm ready to go there with you. Also corporate welfare costs almost ten times what we currently spend on healthcare for the poor. Maybe we should eye some of those dollars before we talk about hacking up Obamacare because "cost".
> 
> Oh yeah, this quote from you is so completely not racist::



No they're all facts. Especially the Obama care. My family has dealt with that first hand. What are taxes going to do you ask. Well my point was that just Medicare exoanison alone raises your taxes by 7.7% I can get in detail about his other plans but I thought Medicare alone made the point. So 60% of your paycheck will go to taxes if bernie becomes president. Yeas media reported it. I'm not just quoting cnn or foxnews. Every outlet reported. Even factcheck.com and politico.i don't watch either. Cnn makes more retractions than any outlet. Recently O'Reilly said fox news reports mostly opinion. 

Put your money where your mouth is and donate your entire tax return to the needy. That's basically what's going to happen.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

hyroot said:


> No they're all facts. Especially the Obama care. My family has dealt with that first hand. What are taxes going to do you ask. Well my point was that just Medicare exoanison alone raises your taxes by 7.7% I can get in detail about his other plans but I thought Medicare alone made the point. So 60% of your paycheck will go to taxes if bernie becomes president. Yeas media reported it. I'm not just quoting cnn or foxnews. Every outlet reported. Even factcheck.com and politico.i don't watch either. Cnn makes more retractions than any outlet. Recently O'Reilly said fox news reports mostly opinion.
> 
> Put your money where your mouth is and donate your entire tax return to the needy. That's basically what's going to happen.









Oh yeah, this quote from you is so completely not racist::


hyroot said:


> The only reason obama got the votes is because he's black not because of his policies.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


>


Expect it to increase 4 times under bernie the 30 year career politician. That's under obama and you're proud of that

This is for 2014 under obama still 

https://m.whitehouse.gov/2014-taxreceipt


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Expect it to increase 4 times under bernie the 30 year career politician


Expect what to rise? Corporate welfare to rise? What are you trying to say?

Your party has still not dealt with the hole in the budget created almost 14 years ago when it cut taxes and increased spending. All the republican presidential candidates thus far are promising to cut taxes without any spending cuts to offset them. Most want to step up defense spending and maybe occupy a country or two. Just like George Bush Jr did. So here we go again, you'd give nothing in terms of efficient spending on health care but would support the same old shit that wrecked our economy 9 years ago. And you think you are giving pearls of wisdom? Haaaahaahaaahaaahhaaa!

Unfunded tax cuts are just another tax in disguise. The main problem is that they are deferred taxes that will come due on the next generation. Do you call that "conservative"?

. So, yeah taxes need to go up. Mostly taxes need to go up on the wealthy and subsidies need to get cut for corporations. What a shitty political party you support.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Expect what to rise? Corporate welfare to rise? What are you trying to say?
> 
> Your party has still not dealt with the hole in the budget created almost 14 years ago when it cut taxes and increased spending. All the republican presidential candidates thus far are promising is to cut taxes without any spending offset. Most want step up defense spending and maybe occupy a country or two. Just like George Bush Jr did. So here we go again, you'd give nothing in terms of efficient spending on health care but would support the same old shit that wrecked our economy 9 years ago. And you think you are given pearls of wisdom? Haaaahaahaaahaaahhaaa!
> 
> ...



The problem there is the new taxes proposed by bernie won't be on the wealthy. It will be on everyone who makes less than $200,000 a year. So yeah expect your taxes to go up. It's moot anyway. Hillary already has the nomination in the bag


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

hyroot said:


> The problem there is the new taxes proposed by bernie won't be on the wealthy. It will be on everyone who makes less than $200,000 a year. So yeah expect your taxes to go up. It's moot anyway. Hillary already has the nomination in the bag


In Bernie's tax "plan", taxes go up for everybody making more than 50k. The increases are indexed with income. It's as fair a deal as anybody has put forth in a long time. At least Bernie put it down in black and white. Clinton hasn't said how she will pay for all her pork. same for all the other GOP presidential candidates. 

Do seriously think that we can balance the budget, do all the things these candidates promise and pay down the debt without raising taxes?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Expect it to increase 4 times under bernie the 30 year career politician. That's under obama and you're proud of that
> 
> This is for 2014 under obama still
> 
> ...


You left out corporate subsidies in your table. Corporate subsides account for more than 10x spending for defense or medicare. You've been duped.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You left out corporate subsidies in your table. Corporate subsides account for more than 10x spending for defense or medicare. You've been duped.



I couldn't fit it all in one screen shot. That was in 2012 because of the bail outs. That was under obama and I didn't vote for him ever. So no I wasn't duped. I'm not a democrat I'm a republican . You showed a meme from facebook. So I showed a more recent and more accurate table from Whitehouse.gov


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

hyroot said:


> I couldn't fit it all in one screen shot. That was in 2012 because of the bail outs. That was under obama and I didn't vote for him ever. So no I wasn't duped. I'm not a democrat I'm a republican . You showed a meme from facebook. So I showed a more recent and more accurate table from Whitehouse.gov
> 
> View attachment 3616271


You are still missing the line item known as corporate subsidies.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2016)

hyroot said:


> The only reason obama got the votes is because he's black.


we all knew you are an angry racist.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are still missing the line item known as corporate subsidies.



Go to the link I posted they're broken up under each category. Now you're attacking obama. I find that funny. You support obama yet you attack the taxes his administration created.

I bet you give him credit for the low gas prices too even though it's Qatar, Venezuela, Russia and Saudi Arabia that control the crude oil prices. Gas is about to go up too. They just froze production to raise prices.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> we all knew you are an angry racist.



Its the truth. If he was white he would have never been president. He turned out to be the worst president ever. Ask any black person why they voted for Obama they will all say the same thing. I actually asked all my neighbors when he was elected back when I lived in San Bernardino , a predominantly black city


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

You think he was worse than Bush? Is there a carbon monoxide leak in your house?

Oil is staying low for awhile, Iran is about to start dumping huge amounts... Not to mention that vehicles are increasingly more efficient n the U.S. has doubled our production over the last several years.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Go to the link I posted they're broken up under each category. Now you're attacking obama. I find that funny. You support obama yet you attack the taxes his administration created.
> 
> I bet you give him credit for the low gas prices too even though it's Qatar, Venezuela, Russia and Saudi Arabia that control the crude oil prices. Gas is about to go up too. They just froze production to raise prices.


Corporations get tax breaks and other special treatments in the tax codes. Add that up and its ten times our annual defense budget. I'm not saying I want it all back but it sure seems like an opportunity that is missed. Oh, and Obama created the tax code? Really?


----------



## hyroot (Feb 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You think he was worse than Bush? Is there a carbon monoxide leak in your house?
> 
> Oil is staying low for awhile, Iran is about to start dumping huge amounts... Not to mention that vehicles are increasingly more efficient n the U.S. has doubled our production over the last several years.



Qatar, russia, and Venezuela froze production. Saudi did then changed 2 days ago. Opec still hasn't. But crude oil prices have already gone up. To $32.15 per barrel . Last week they were $27 per barrel

Yes obama is the worst president in history. Jimmy Carter is the 2nd worst. Then bush would be 3rd worst.

Funny thing that we are on a marijuana forum. There's been more marijuana busts under obama than any other president. He did away with the 9/11 day of prayer, the AP scandal, bengazi, chinook, Eric holder, Fort hood, irs scandal, monsanto, keystone pipeline, sold guns to the Mexican cartel. I can go on and on. Obama is the worst and most scandalous president in history. He only pushed his own agenda.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Corporations get tax breaks and other special treatments in the tax codes. Add that up and its ten times our annual defense budget. I'm not saying I want it all back but it sure seems like an opportunity that is missed. Oh, and Obama created the tax code? Really?



His administration had some influence on it. The irs releases 1000's of new tax codes and laws every week.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

100$ a barrel was the norm under Bush. 

George Bush is hands down the stupidest son of a bitch to ever be president and easily the worst in history.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Its the truth. If he was white he would have never been president. He turned out to be the worst president ever. Ask any black person why they voted for Obama they will all say the same thing. I actually asked all my neighbors when he was elected back when I lived in San Bernardino , a predominantly black city


Do say more. So the 9% of the population that are black and old enough to vote all voted for Obama and that's why he's president?

It has nothing to do with the younger voters that were energized by his campaign. And nothing to do with his education at Harvard where he graduated with the highest GPA in his law class at graduation. And nothing to do with his service in Congress. And nothing to do with the shitty candidates the GOP ran against him (McCain/Palin, omygawd how glad I am we missed out on them)

Dude you are one racist motherfucker and that's the nicest thing I can say. I'll just let @UncleBuck take this one over.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> 100$ a barrel was the norm under Bush.
> 
> George Bush is hands down the stupidest son of a bitch to ever be president and easily the worst in history.



What does crude oil prices have to do with the president. The only reason prices dropped last year was because of Saudi Prince Alwaleed bin Talal cut oil barrel prices in half to screw over Putin. So Russia would be forced to drop prices and hurt Russian economy. The drop in gas prices have nothing to do with the U.S. nor any president.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Do say more. So the 9% of the population that are black and old enough to vote all voted for Obama and that's why he's president?
> 
> It has nothing to do with the younger voters that were energized by his campaign. And nothing to do with his education at Harvard where he graduated with the highest GPA in his law class at graduation. And nothing to do with his service in Congress. And nothing to do with the shitty candidates the GOP ran against him (McCain/Palin, omygawd how glad I am we missed out on them)
> 
> Dude you are one racist motherfucker and that's the nicest thing I can say. I'll just let @UncleBuck take this one over.



You looked up san bernardino County not the city. SB County is the 2nd largest County in the Country. The city is 13% white and 16% hispanic, 60% black and the rest other.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2016)

U.S. is biggest consumer, don't be naive. The U.S. has doubled domestic production over the last several years .. That cuts imports down significantly, forcing Saudis and Russians to be competing for Asian markets. Cars are increasingly more efficient.. Oil prices are staying low, Iran is our new buddy.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> U.S. is biggest consumer, don't be naive. The U.S. has doubled domestic production over the last several years .. That cuts imports down significantly, forcing Saudis and Russians to be competing for Asian markets. Cars are increasingly more efficient.. Oil prices are staying low, Iran is our new buddy.



No its not China is the largest consumer 

Quit making shit up.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2016)

No numbnuts.. We are the biggest consumer. Stop talking out your ass.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2016)

hyroot said:


> No its not China is the largest consumer
> 
> Quit making shit up.








After you look up who is this biggest consumer read this.. Stop repeating bullshit some douche told you @ work or fox news. 

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/business/energy-environment/oil-prices.html


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 25, 2016)

hyroot said:


> You looked up san bernardino County not the city. SB County is the 2nd largest County in the Country. The city is 13% white and 16% hispanic, 60% black and the rest other.


idiot, no, I looked up the national statistics. Who cares one tiny little bird shit for San Bernadino?. About all I know about your dry little dying shithole community is from a Zappa song.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

hyroot said:


> You looked up san bernardino County not the city. SB County is the 2nd largest County in the Country. The city is 13% white and 16% hispanic, 60% black and the rest other.


If we talking land mass then San Bernardino is number 1, but if you talking populous San Bernardino is number 12.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_most_populous_counties_in_the_United_States
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_largest_counties_in_the_United_States_by_area


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2016)

- Timer malfunctioned, fwiw. 


- George Bush should be tried for war crimes and treason, he belongs in Levinworth prison. 

- Michelle Obama never killed anybody unlike that evil bitch Laura Bush.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> - Timer malfunctioned, fwiw.
> 
> 
> - George Bush should be tried for war crimes and treason, he belongs in Levinworth prison.
> ...


he can't even get a simple grow fail correct.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> he can't even get a simple grow fail correct.






He plays fast n loose with the facts like Fox news, Greg Gutfeld and Hillary Clinton n Trump.. 

The lights were not the problem, the timer failed on the exhaust, the lights when on as normal but the Exhaust fan never did.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Bush never left his grow lights on like some I know who did the Holy Burning Bush thingie.
> 
> Bush was a great man of fine character. Loved Laura too. She had a lot of class versus Michelle in her sleeveless Walmart dresses.
> 
> ...


Yeah Laura was such a bitch, that she ran a stop sign whilst speeding and killed someone. I will take a sleeveless Michelle over a murdering bitch all day. George Bush was a coke head and an alcoholic. George W. Bush was arrested for cocaine possession in 1972, but had his record expunged with help from his family’s political connections. He also has a DUI on his record.
classy couple!


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Yeah Laura was such a bitch, that she ran a stop sign whilst speeding and killed someone. I will take a sleeveless Michelle over a murdering bitch all day. George Bush was a coke head and an alcoholic. George W. Bush was arrested for cocaine possession in 1972, but had his record expunged with help from his family’s political connections. He also has a DUI on his record.
> classy couple!


Lets compare BarryO to the Bush record and see which one has the nastiest story.

http://www.queerty.com/former-classmate-claims-obama-was-coked-up-gay-hustler-with-white-sugar-daddies-20131111

I am starting to think BarryO has a bone to pick with america. TRUMP!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm afraid, much like climate change, it ain't up for debate:







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Historical_rankings_of_Presidents_of_the_United_States


Face it, republicans make shitty presidents


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Lets compare BarryO to the Bush record and see which one has the nastiest story.
> 
> http://www.queerty.com/former-classmate-claims-obama-was-coked-up-gay-hustler-with-white-sugar-daddies-20131111
> 
> I am starting to think BarryO has a bone to pick with america. TRUMP!


Some people fall for anything, especially high school drop outs. Do you take pride in being so stupid.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Bush never left his grow lights on like some I know who did the Holy Burning Bush thingie.
> 
> Bush was a great man of fine character. Loved Laura too. She had a lot of class versus Michelle in her sleeveless Walmart dresses.
> 
> ...










You just don't like Michelle Obama because she has way more class than you and is black.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 25, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> You just don't like Michelle Obama because she has way more class than you and is black.


The dude making fun of her clothes tells you everything you need to know about the person behind the keyboard. Housewives do that shit, he's a low information dude who loves him some Fox News and tv dinners, those kinds of people are scattered all throughout the midwest, they keep Tyson™ and the Kardashians in business


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Yeah Laura was such a bitch, that she ran a stop sign whilst speeding and killed someone.


Laura Bush was a teen, unmarried who made a mistake as opposed to that sleezeball Senator Kennedy who become entangled in a tragic car accident that resulted in the death of former Robert Kennedy campaign worker Mary Jo Kopechne. The Senator struggled to follow his own moral compass and simultaneously protect his family’s legacy, all while simply trying to keep his own political ambitions alive.

Now, what was your (stupid) point again?

Geez....you cheesey liberals.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The dude making fun of her clothes tells you everything you need to know about the person behind the keyboard. Housewives do that shit, he's a low information dude who loves him some Fox News and tv dinners, those kinds of people are scattered all throughout the midwest, they keep Tyson™ and the Kardashians in business


I was thinking the same thing. What man cares so much about women clothing. That's a female thing


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Laura Bush was a teen, unmarried who made a mistake as opposed to that sleezeball Senator Kennedy who become entangled in a tragic car accident that resulted in the death of former Robert Kennedy campaign worker Mary Jo Kopechne. The Senator struggled to follow his own moral compass and simultaneously protect his family’s legacy, all while simply trying to keep his own political ambitions alive.
> 
> Now, what was your (stupid) point again?
> 
> Geez....you cheesey liberals.


Oh so now you switch from Obama to Kennedy. You all over the place failing to make a point.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I was thinking the same thing. What man cares so much about women clothing. That's a female thing


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Some people fall for anything, especially high school drop outs. Do you take pride in being so stupid.


I take pride in baiting a hook up and snagging your lip , and then watching you flip flop like a belly up mud cat. TRUMP!


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


that's what happens when you get old like UB and testosterone levels plummet.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 25, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> that's what happens when you get old like UB and testosterone levels plummet.


They want to live vicariously through Trump. He's everything they wish they could be


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> They want to live vicariously through Trump. He's everything they wish they could be


Is that right? Every time I see the crowd standing behind Sanders I have to laugh, Aunt Benita too. What a bunch of dorks.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The dude making fun of her clothes tells you everything you need to know about the person behind the keyboard. Housewives do that shit, he's a low information dude who loves him some Fox News and tv dinners, those kinds of people are scattered all throughout the midwest, they keep Tyson™ and the Kardashians in business


Yeah and then @Uncle Ben posts a picture of her in another dress saying "OMG LOOK AT HOW SHE DRESSES!" This is literally what bougie basic bitches say, hahaha. Little does he know that the Queen broke her own royal protocol when meeting Michelle Obama and hugged her; the two are friends.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I take pride in baiting a hook up and snagging your lip , and then watching you flip flop like a belly up mud cat. TRUMP!


You really don't know how fucking lame you are. I guess you better stick with the fishing.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 25, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Little does he know that the Queen broke her own royal protocol when meeting Michelle Obama and hugged her; the two are friends.


Ah, so Michelle likes queens too, eh? She and Hillary might have more in common than I thought.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Ah, so Michelle likes queens too, eh? She and Hillary might have more in common than I thought.


I just want to highlight how lame this response is; it's basic bitch lame. I'm beginning to wonder if Uncle Ben is really a dude, or just an old housewife.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> You're a libtard that can't reason. What's your excuse boy?


you're the one critiquing women's clothing. maybe your one of those trans-testicles that are so popular now. 

i just think about trickle down economics and i get harder than chinese algebra


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 25, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> I just want to highlight how lame this response is; it's basic bitch lame. I'm beginning to wonder if Uncle Ben is really a dude, or just an old housewife.


the way his old man balls droop, probably looks like an old lady carrying two bowling balls in a garbage bag


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Yeah Laura was such a bitch, that she ran a stop sign whilst speeding and killed someone. I will take a sleeveless Michelle over a murdering bitch all day. George Bush was a coke head and an alcoholic. George W. Bush was arrested for cocaine possession in 1972, but had his record expunged with help from his family’s political connections. He also has a DUI on his record.
> classy couple!






My uncles cousin married a professor from Yale, I asked him a couple years ago when he sees him to ask just how dumb W was.. He said everyone breaks his balls all the time about it, dude been telling the story for years n he's ashamed he passed this clown..never showed up to class n scored poorly on every exam..the Bush family donated so much $ to the university that he was afraid to fail him n not get tenured.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Did you ask him in a seance? His professor(s) would be about 110 years old now...


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I was thinking the same thing. What man cares so much about women clothing. That's a female thing


stalkers like you..


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> I just want to highlight how lame this response is; it's basic bitch lame. I'm beginning to wonder if Uncle Ben is really a dude, or just an old housewife.


nah just some old fuck from texas still saving his confederate..how much you want to bet he has some?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Did you ask him in a seance? His professor(s) would be about 110 years old now...



Huh? My uncle is 73


Bushes professors are probably in the 80-90 range right now.. I guess some could have been mid 60's when numbnuts was there..that would put a guy at 110 now.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> stalkers like you..


There you go seeking some attention from me, when I'm not even talking to you. Sky I'm married and very happy with my wife. Please try to keep all conversations political.


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> There you go seeking some attention from me, when I'm not even talking to you. Sky I'm married and very happy with my wife. Please try to keep all conversations political.


You really stepped on your dick with that one. Keep it political? TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> You really stepped on your dick with that one. Keep it political? TRUMP!


There goes another female seeking attention from me.^^^^^


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 25, 2016)

We should ask who is best for China.

It's not Sanders.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 25, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> We should ask who is best for China.
> 
> It's not Sanders.


Trump!


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> There you go seeking some attention from me, when I'm not even talking to you. Sky I'm married and very happy with my wife. Please try to keep all conversations political.


reported.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 26, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> the way his old man balls droop, probably looks like an old lady carrying two bowling balls in a garbage bag


Ya been feeling Sander's balls again, eh?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> reported.


Were you a hall monitor in primary school?

You really don't think admin give a shits about the filth and moral depravity that's written here, witness your hero U Buckaroo?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 26, 2016)

Michelle! What a classy looking mom & daughter!


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 26, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Were you a hall monitor in primary school?
> 
> You really don't think admin give a shits about the filth and moral depravity that's written here, witness your hero U Buckaroo?


actually I was outside monitor with yellow belt and all..until I discovered weed freshman year of high school while working at an amusement park over the summer..haven't you seen Adventureland? that was my story kstew played me..

reported, Tex.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> reported, Tex.


If you are reporting every 3rd post on a message board... Maybe it is you. Just sayin...


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> If you are reporting every 3rd post on a message board... Maybe it is you. Just sayin...


reported.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Schuylaar's sig line is 'People before Profit' Of course it is sent from an iphone.... ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Schuylaar's sig line is 'People before Profit' Of course it is sent from an iphone.... ROFLMAO!!!


and..?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Feb 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> and..?


People before profit until you want something and then some damn asian can slave away in a sweat shop to produce it for ya.... Ya hypocrite!!! How many billions did Apple make last year? Seems you should be boycotting them, not buying their products.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> People before profit until you want something and then some damn asian can slave away in a sweat shop to produce it for ya.... Ya hypocrite!!! How many billions did Apple make last year? Seems you should be boycotting them, not buying their products.


then how would I be able to have conversation with you fine people?

besides I choose based upon its Linux OS.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Michelle! What a classy looking mom & daughter!


How dumb are you really ?


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 26, 2016)

I don't believe that we have a cipher to describe that yet!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> People before profit until you want something and then some damn asian can slave away in a sweat shop to produce it for ya.... Ya hypocrite!!! How many billions did Apple make last year? Seems you should be boycotting them, not buying their products.


No, we need to change the system so no one is exploited to make our goods, no matter where they live. 

Just because it's a big job doesn't mean it isn't the right thing to do.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Its the truth. If he was white he would have never been president.


then how did he win the ten whitest states in the union against hillary clinton, who is white?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Michelle! What a classy looking mom & daughter!


I agree completely!!


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2016)

Sanders: Clinton Law Doubled Exreme Poverty:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&ved=0ahUKEwjF2c-5g5jLAhVCwiYKHZvtCAEQqUMIEDAC&url=https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/02/27/bernie-sanders-is-right-bill-clintons-welfare-law-doubled-extreme-poverty/&usg=AFQjCNEwuByrOKOJOaZHQbS5NpJex45nfQ&sig2=Vn5O1_Gr1i-1gKF_-7Yvew


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2016)

Clintons Labor Secretary Robert Reich Endorses Sanders:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/robert-reich-bernie-sanders_us_56d1055ae4b0871f60eb8d63


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Clintons Labor Secretary Robert Reich Endorses Sanders:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/robert-reich-bernie-sanders_us_56d1055ae4b0871f60eb8d63


THERE'S a vice presidential pick that would finish the Clinton campaign.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> THERE'S a vice presidential pick that would finish the Clinton campaign.






Do a quick Google search of The family that Chelsea Clinton is going to be wed to.. Her fiancée father..whoa. What a total shitbag.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> THERE'S a vice presidential pick that would finish the Clinton campaign.


so then I wasn't wrong to suggest?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Do a quick Google search of The family that Chelsea Clinton is going to be wed to.. Her fiancée father..whoa. What a total shitbag.


um she's been married and has a kid..she makes $650k fresh out of school and her husband manages a hedge fund (for Goldman Sachs?).

does poverty not have its limits?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> um she's been married and has a kid..she makes $650k fresh out of school and her husband manages a hedge fund (for Goldman Sachs?).
> 
> does poverty not have its limits?


Good for her, but this is incontrovertible proof that political families and corporate power are in bed together, having love children who will never, ever understand what poor people face. These children will grow up to be first in line for positions of power and influence themselves, and when elected they'll govern from their own perspective- that of of wealth and privilege.

She has read of Marie Antoinette, surely. We'll see if she actually learned her lesson.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> um she's been married and has a kid..she makes $650k fresh out of school and her husband manages a hedge fund (for Goldman Sachs?).
> 
> does poverty not have its limits?






I guess my invitation got lost in the mail, was her father in law there in shackles?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Good for her, but this is incontrovertible proof that political families and corporate power are in bed together, having love children who will never, ever understand what poor people face. These children will grow up to be first in line for positions of power and influence themselves, and when elected they'll govern from their own perspective- that of of wealth and privilege.
> 
> She has read of Marie Antoinette, surely. We'll see if she actually learned her lesson.


but tty..isn't this just newfangled monarchy?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I guess my invitation got lost in the mail, was her father in law there in shackles?


is he black, in jail or dare we say BOTH?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> is he black, in jail or dare we say BOTH?


I'm confused as to why he has to be black ? Not starting shit just curious as to why you say that. I'm I missing the punch line.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Clintons Labor Secretary Robert Reich Endorses Sanders:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/robert-reich-bernie-sanders_us_56d1055ae4b0871f60eb8d63


Yeah mon, I'd be mighty proud of that endorsement. 

Do know, or care, what kind of shit head this guy is? - Robert Reich, another turd bucket, and a fake who poses as such a nice guy while taking outrageous payouts for speeches and teaching a few college courses a year.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm confused as to why he has to be black ? Not starting shit just curious as to why you say that. I'm I missing the punch line.


Democrats are a bunch of shit talkin' closet racists - all white, burned out, and old "hurray for me fuck you" codgers....... as opposed to how many minorities were/are in the Republican race for Prez?

It's laughable.....


----------



## londonfog (Feb 27, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Democrats are a bunch of shit talkin' closet racists - all white, burned out, and old "hurray for me fuck you" codgers....... as opposed to how many minorities were/are in the Republican race for Prez?
> 
> It's laughable.....


Guy the repukes are nothing but. It showed big time when Obama was elected


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> but tty..isn't this just newfangled monarchy?


Yes, I believe that's my point, what with comparisons to French monarchical figures of the past and all.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Good for her, but this is incontrovertible proof that political families and corporate power are in bed together, having love children who will never, ever understand what poor people face. These children will grow up to be first in line for positions of power and influence themselves, and when elected they'll govern from their own perspective- that of of wealth and privilege.
> 
> She has read of Marie Antoinette, surely. We'll see if she actually learned her lesson.


It's the first step to Lobbing in China.

You don't have equivalent groups, but what ends up happening is that individual companies find people within the Chinese government who essentially represent their interests within the Party and government. Everything is done within the context of the Communist Party, but the Communist Party is huge and there are a lot of different interests in it.

At the legislative level, the laws are determined by argument between various agencies within the Chinese government, and what you want to have happen is for someone to represent your interests. Within the bureaucracy, you can usually find some person (often the son or daughter of a Party official) that serves as your representative to the government.

https://www.quora.com/Lobbying-in-China-how-does-lobbying-in-China-work


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 27, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> It's the first step to Lobbing in China.
> 
> You don't have equivalent groups, but what ends up happening is that individual companies find people within the Chinese government who essentially represent their interests within the Party and government. Everything is done within the context of the Communist Party, but the Communist Party is huge and there are a lot of different interests in it.
> 
> ...


Sounds rather familiar, somehow.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Democrats are a bunch of shit talkin' closet racists - all white, burned out, and old "hurray for me fuck you" codgers....... as opposed to how many minorities were/are in the Republican race for Prez?
> 
> It's laughable.....


is it?


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 27, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Democrats are a bunch of shit talkin' closet racists - all white, burned out, and old "hurray for me fuck you" codgers....... as opposed to how many minorities were/are in the Republican race for Prez?
> 
> It's laughable.....


Are you really trying to pass off Cruze and Rubio as "minorities"? Lol


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

Hill Yes!....Hillary wins SC....


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 27, 2016)

I knew this was a bad state for Bernie, he got thumped..the real test is Super Tuesday.. Gotta grab a lot of delegates or this thing fizzles out..


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

don't worry Hillary will thump Donald too.....


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> don't worry Hillary will thump Donald too.....




Voter turnout for dems is way down, lotta initial excitement for Sanders but Hillary is really hated..I hate the bitch.. I'm not even sure I will vote, If this country likes the status quo and elections bought n sold then fuck em.. Let em suffer. My game plan don't change no matter who wins.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Voter turnout for dems is way down, lotta initial excitement for Sanders but Hillary is really hated..I hate the bitch.. I'm not even sure I will vote, If this country likes the status quo and elections bought n sold then fuck em.. Let em suffer. My game plan don't change no matter who wins.


she's got the best chance of beating the republicans in Nov


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> she's got the best chance of beating the republicans in Nov


NO SHE DOESN'T. 

EVERY POLL - ALL OF THEM! - say that Bernie beats the Chump by a much wider margin than Mrs Clinton, often double.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> NO SHE DOESN'T.
> 
> EVERY POLL - ALL OF THEM! - say that Bernie beats the Chump by a much wider margin than Mrs Clinton, often double.


I'll take either one.....


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'll take either one.....


That's progress, I'll take it!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Voter turnout for dems is way down, lotta initial excitement for Sanders but Hillary is really hated..I hate the bitch.. I'm not even sure I will vote, If this country likes the status quo and elections bought n sold then fuck em.. Let em suffer. My game plan don't change no matter who wins.


I think voter turnout for the democratic candidates is comparatively low this time around because most dem's believe Clinton already has the nomination locked up. The republican race still has 3 (main) candidates still in the race and most republicans are torn between them. Clinton beats all of them in the general election, Trump is too polarizing, Cruz is too fundamentalist and Rubio is too establishment, not to mention the Supreme Court nomination and the strong possibility of the Senate going blue


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's progress, I'll take it!


No steps forward is better than 2 steps back

I hope people remember that come election day


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No steps forward is better than 2 steps back
> 
> I hope people remember that come election day




That's actually not a bad mantra for this election if Bernie gets ousted.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> That's actually not a bad mantra for this election if Bernie gets ousted.


He'd make a great VP...


----------



## londonfog (Feb 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Voter turnout for dems is way down, lotta initial excitement for Sanders but Hillary is really hated..I hate the bitch.. I'm not even sure I will vote, If this country likes the status quo and elections bought n sold then fuck em.. Let em suffer. My game plan don't change no matter who wins.


I have been having a hard time with this, I have finally decided that I have to vote in the general for the Dem. I will hold Hillary accountable for everything she promised and said. She better not let me down or her ass is out after 4


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No steps forward is better than 2 steps back
> 
> I hope people remember that come election day


A vote for Mrs Clinton is a vote for mediocrity.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> A vote for Mrs Clinton is a vote for mediocrity.


She got more black voters in SC than Obama did.....they are terrified of trump


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> She got more black voters in SC than Obama did.....they are terrified of trump


I wish I understood what they see in her that they don't see in Mr Sanders. 

Maybe it's the southern democratic church caucus...


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I wish I understood what they see in her that they don't see in Mr Sanders.
> 
> Maybe it's the southern democratic church caucus...


Bill.....


4 more years of Bill in the White House...


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> She got more black voters in SC than Obama did.....they are terrified of trump


I dont think the next generation of blacks will fall for this BS. Atleast the company I keep has a different beat. With so much information out there, its hard to not to blaze your own path.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 27, 2016)

Ok I correct myself, the "next voting generation". Because my young buddies dong give a hoot, and thats kinda the problem. we have a society were the vote is mainly older folk.


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> She got more black voters in SC than Obama did.....they are terrified of trump


 Yes, they front paging that in the press.






I see one brothers teeth behind her help`n hand.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 28, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Yes, they front paging that in the press.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I count four.


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 28, 2016)

They saying skin color mattered for Hillary.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 28, 2016)

Not sure where they was.
Certainly not in the picture.

Hil won SC with the black and women vote.

84% of black voters went for Clinton and 
61% of women voters.
'


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm confused as to why he has to be black ? Not starting shit just curious as to why you say that. I'm I missing the punch line.


with the privatization of incarceration you have to ask that?

30% of our African American brothers and sisters here in Florida may NOT vote due to felony conviction for as little as some weed in their pockets.

do you think voter suppression is limited to how many booths are available or unexpired photo ID for an 89 year old who no longer drives?

Neigh.

thank you for asking nicely rather than jumping to conclusions..


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> with the privatization of incarceration you have to ask that?
> 
> 30% of our African American brothers and sisters here in Florida may NOT vote due to felony conviction for as little as some weed in their pockets.
> 
> ...


Any and all laws prohibiting felons from voting are UNCONSTITUTIONAL. We are Americans and we have that right as citizens. A felony conviction may not remove civil rights from an individual, this to stop exactly what Florida is currently getting away with.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Yeah mon, I'd be mighty proud of that endorsement.
> 
> Do know, or care, what kind of shit head this guy is? - Robert Reich, another turd bucket, and a fake who poses as such a nice guy while taking outrageous payouts for speeches and teaching a few college courses a year.


but wait..wasn't he president Clintons labor secretary who would naturally gravitate to the Clintons?

-and-

aren't you wondering why he's not?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> but wait..wasn't he president Clintons labor secretary who would naturally gravitate to the Clintons?
> 
> -and-
> 
> aren't you wondering why he's not?


That would require 'critical thinking' skills, which must be in short supply if they're on my ignored list.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Any and all laws prohibiting felons from voting are UNCONSTITUTIONAL. We are Americans and we have that right as citizens. A felony conviction may not remove civil rights from an individual, this to stop exactly what Florida is currently getting away with.


precisely which is why I defended my position..in Vermont felons get to vote from jail.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That would require 'critical thinking' skills, which must be in short supply if they're on my ignored list.




well it's Sunday..I do try to give my acerbic skill a rest on the lords day.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> precisely which is why I defended my position..in Vermont felons get to vote from jail.


I'm a felon and I voted in Florida. But I'm white. And a prosecutor down there wouldn't charge me because he knows I'd get it overturned, and he likes jailing black people for attempting to participate in America's political life.

Did I just call the system racist, unconstitutional, inimical to and abusive of American citizen's Civil rights?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> well it's Sunday..I do try to give my acerbic skill a rest on the lords day.


I'm an atheist. And so is the US Constitution.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No steps forward is better than 2 steps back
> 
> I hope people remember that come election day


I do agree Pada (stop being so reasonable) and will grudgingly cast my vote for her against a republican.

-but-

perhaps two steps back for 4 years is what's required to get the rest of electorate to wake up?..we only had daddy bush for 4 and the country didn't explode..although it WAS a kinder gentler time pre 9/11.

I can see it now..Trump Wall..guilded in gold with his name in lights set in a Tim Burton-esque America.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I do agree Pada (stop being so reasonable) and will grudgingly cast my vote for her against a republican.
> 
> -but-
> 
> ...


Tim Burton is a loser! Lol


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I have been having a hard time with this, I have finally decided that I have to vote in the general for the Dem. I will hold Hillary accountable for everything she promised and said. She better not let me down or her ass is out after 4


precisely. however how much of the platform ever comes to fruition?

blah blah blah says Clinton against Sanders and vice versa..the single most important factor is HISTORY..Sanders has it in the bag over Clinton..if anyone is going to propel us forward its Sanders.

maybe I'll just sit out the presidential after all..


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I wish I understood what they see in her that they don't see in Mr Sanders.
> 
> Maybe it's the southern democratic church caucus...


nostalgia..a vote for hill is a vote for Bill.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Tim Burton is a loser! Lol


would you settle for 19th century England and days of Scrooge?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2016)

maybe all of Sanders' should sit the presidential out..I've read many people are planning on doing just that..

what do you think would happen if we did? that's actually a good question..any takers on the answer?


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That would require 'critical thinking' skills, which must be in short supply if they're on my ignored list.


Critical thinking? Hmmm....

Can a person delegate a right they do not possess?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Any and all laws prohibiting felons from voting are UNCONSTITUTIONAL. We are Americans and we have that right as citizens. A felony conviction may not remove civil rights from an individual, this to stop exactly what Florida is currently getting away with.






Unless that slob Rush Limbaugh gets pinched for being a pill junkie..he should have been convicted of half a dozen felonies..just like Jebs! Daughter.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I do agree Pada (stop being so reasonable) and will grudgingly cast my vote for her against a republican.
> 
> -but-
> 
> ...


I thought this might happen to Reagan. No. Bush '41? Nope. Shrubbery '43? Newp.

I shudder to think what it WILL take for fat, lazy, apathetic Americans to wake up to what's being done to them.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> maybe all of Sanders' should sit the presidential out..I've read many people are planning on doing just that..
> 
> what do you think would happen if we did? that's actually a good question..any takers on the answer?


The election would be handed to the right on a silver platter and let the games begin! Pass laws prohibiting people from complaining about drinking water, so we can save money neglecting municipal water supplies! Gin up even MORE weak ass excuses to send the sons and daughters of poor families into battle to support defense company profits. Cuz jobs!


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2016)

low information voters is the reason Sanders lost SC..this will prove to be turbulent for the future as Sanders:income inequality as is Clinton:wall st..Sanders supporters are not going to just roll over to Clinton..we WILL have our voices heard even if it means a republican president for 4.

http://observer.com/2016/02/if-sanders-loses-bernie-believers-will-take-the-dnc-down/


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I thought this might happen to Reagan. No. Bush '41? Nope. Shrubbery '43? Newp.
> 
> I shudder to think what it WILL take for fat, lazy, apathetic Americans to wake up to what's being done to them.


but daddy bush was only for 4 years soooooo..that would be a 'yes'..and looky at what he gave us: IRAQ and we've been there ever since..the gift that keeps giving..


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The election would be handed to the right on a silver platter and let the games begin! Pass laws prohibiting people from complaining about drinking water, so we can save money neglecting municipal water supplies! Gin up even MORE weak ass excuses to send the sons and daughters of poor families into battle to support defense company profits. Cuz jobs!



Bernie Sanders supports the military industrial complex. He voted to fund the Pentagon multiple times. He's voted to bomb innocent people.

He goes into protectionist mode for the F-35 aircraft contracts awarded in Vermont.

Weren't you just saying something in another post recently about "critical thinking" ?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Critical thinking? Hmmm....
> 
> Can a person delegate a right they do not possess?


and why do you always ask the EXACT same question..damn is it boring


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> and why do you always ask the EXACT same question..damn is it boring


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Bernie Sanders supports the military industrial complex. He voted to fund the Pentagon multiple times. He's voted to bomb innocent people.
> 
> He goes into protectionist mode for the F-35 aircraft contracts awarded in Vermont.
> 
> Weren't you just saying something in another post recently about "critical thinking" ?


why aren't you asking this of Clinton?

seems as if you are partial to the Clinton machine.


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> why aren't you asking this of Clinton?
> 
> seems as if you are partial to the Clinton machine.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 28, 2016)

Who is that Roy?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 28, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Are you really trying to pass off Cruze and Rubio as "minorities"? Lol


You're the one calling all latinos "minorities". I know better. Where I moved from the whites were a true minority by population counts but there was still no end to the black and latino whiners in spite of all the (disgraceful) quotas, Affirmative Action programs, etc. Guess "minorities" need those programs since they consider themselves inferior both in intelligence and motivation, right? "The man" aint keeping them down, nah sah. They're their own worst enemy.

BTW, it's Cruz, not Cruze.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> You're the one calling all latinos "minorities". I know better. Where I moved from the whites were a true minority by population counts but there was still no end to the black and latino whiners in spite of all the (disgraceful) quotas, Affirmative Action programs, etc. Guess "minorities" need those programs since they consider themselves inferior both in intelligence and motivation, right? "The man" aint keeping them down, nah sah. They're their own worst enemy.
> 
> BTW, it's Cruz, not Cruze.


Uh huh.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> [QUOTE="ttystikk, post: 12369311, member: 324297"I shudder to think what it WILL take for fat, lazy, apathetic Americans to wake up to what's being done to them.


Didn't happen with the libtards voting in Obama & they are taking the same irresponsible path with the two Dorks.





[/QUOTE]

uncle Ben now goes back to what he was doing..humph..humph..ci-gar smokin'..whisk-aaaaay drink in'..mine all mine..I got mine mindset.

 

http://www.salon.com/2014/07/04/dick_cheneys_demented_last_laugh_neo_conservatives_destroyed_american_exceptionalism_but_made_obama_collateral_damage/


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> uncle Ben now goes back to what he was doing..humph..humph..ci-gar smokin'..whisk-aaaaay drink in'..mine all mine..I got mine mindset.


Speaking of whiners....

Yes, I do have mine, and that includes damn good whiskey. You're not getting any of it either. 

Aren't you late for your Sunday-day-in-the park pity party? They're waiting fer ya....


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2016)

Trump is the best thing to happen to the democrats, he is driving all the sensible republican voters right into the waiting arms of Hilly......thanks Trump


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> would you settle for 19th century England and days of Scrooge?


That was sarcasm.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> with the privatization of incarceration you have to ask that?
> 
> 30% of our African American brothers and sisters here in Florida may NOT vote due to felony conviction for as little as some weed in their pockets.
> 
> ...


When I sent that apology to you in the PM I meant it. I would rather discuss our difference on politics in a civil matter , not resort to the shit that the Repukes are doing. I can understand why you would not want to vote for Clinton if Bernie loses. I just fear what would happen to America if we allow the the likes of Trump in the white house. Sitting this out would mean a vote for Trump or who ever the Repukes put forth. If Hillary does get the nod I will hold my nose and still vote and hold her accounting for everything that she has promised. If she does not hold her promises that itch will be out in 4 years.

Here's something that should make you happy . My wife and my oldest daughter are both voting Bernie. I'm still sticking with my decision to put up the worst GOP nom so we can assure a Dem win


----------



## londonfog (Feb 28, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Critical thinking? Hmmm....
> 
> Can a person delegate a right they do not possess?


Chain yourself to a government building with a sign reading that question. Are you just all talk without any action ?


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Who is that Roy?


Hillary Clinton


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Chain yourself to a government building with a sign reading that question. Are you just all talk without any action ?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 3619118


which is why CU decision is the scariest thing to come out of Washingtion but I don't see you saying anything about that or is it because you're really good with the role of slave AND master?


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> which is why CU decision is the scariest thing to come out of Washingtion but I don't see you saying anything about that or is it because you're really good with the role of slave AND master?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> When I sent that apology to you in the PM I meant it. I would rather discuss our difference on politics in a civil matter , not resort to the shit that the Repukes are doing. I can understand why you would not want to vote for Clinton if Bernie loses. I just fear what would happen to America if we allow the the likes of Trump in the white house. Sitting this out would mean a vote for Trump or who ever the Repukes put forth. If Hillary does get the nod I will hold my nose and still vote and hold her accounting for everything that she has promised. If she does not hold her promises that itch will be out in 4 years.
> 
> Here's something that should make you happy . My wife and my oldest daughter are both voting Bernie. I'm still sticking with my decision to put up the worst GOP nom so we can assure a Dem win


I accept.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

This article is the first place I've read that polls are showing Mrs Clinton losing to the Chump in the general election, as disgruntled Sanders supporters either write him in or stay home by the millions;

http://observer.com/2016/02/if-sanders-loses-bernie-believers-will-take-the-dnc-down/


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This article is the first place I've read that polls are showing Mrs Clinton losing to the Chump in the general election, as disgruntled Sanders supporters either write him in or stay home by the millions;
> 
> http://observer.com/2016/02/if-sanders-loses-bernie-believers-will-take-the-dnc-down/


It's shocking how popular that opinion is among millennials

At least if that happens and republicans fuck up, oh and they will, it'll be another progressive surge like in 08 in 2020, maybe Warren would step up


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2016)

that's why Hilly should pick Bernie for VP.... force the millennials vote....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> that's why Hilly should pick Bernie for VP.... force the millennials vote....


I doubt he'd take VP if she offered it


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I doubt he'd take VP if she offered it


that would be stupid of him, it would get his foot in the white house door & he would remain relevant.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> that would be stupid of him, it would get his foot in the white house door & he would remain relevant.


I'm not so sure. Say he did take it and Clinton was out in 2020, he'd be 78 years old. I doubt he has another presidential campaign in him at this point, I don't think staying relevant really matters much if he loses this race. I could be wrong


----------



## londonfog (Feb 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It's shocking how popular that opinion is among millennials
> 
> At least if that happens and republicans fuck up, oh and they will, it'll be another progressive surge like in 08 in 2020, maybe Warren would step up


We will also have a right leaning SCOTUS for years to come. Think about it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> We will also have a right leaning SCOTUS for years to come. Think about it.


Exactly, that's the main reason anybody deciding not to vote dem if Sanders doesn't win the nomination will be making a monumental mistake


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Exactly, that's the main reason anybody deciding not to vote dem if Sanders doesn't win the nomination will be making a monumental mistake


its like a vote for trump....


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 28, 2016)

The Horror!!


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This article is the first place I've read that polls are showing Mrs Clinton losing to the Chump in the general election, as disgruntled Sanders supporters either write him in or stay home by the millions;
> 
> http://observer.com/2016/02/if-sanders-loses-bernie-believers-will-take-the-dnc-down/


I went through that article and didn't find any polling data or even a reference to a poll showing Sanders voters would abandon the election if Hillary won. Maybe I missed it? 

The article is mostly speculation, based on what happened in the 2009 when two seats came up in already contested states, as well as the 2010 elections for Congress, an off-presidential election year. And by then people were pretty much pissed off over the recession.

The only thing I've seen in polling data shows Hillary winning by less of a margin than Sanders but defeating Trump handily, nonetheless.

Also, don't forget that the whupping delivered to Democratic Senators in 2010 rebounds this year. 24 GOP senators are up for election to 6 Dem senators. Disadvantage goes to the GOP.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I doubt he'd take VP if she offered it


I believe he's on record as saying he'd refuse.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> that would be stupid of him, it would get his foot in the white house door & he would remain relevant.


Lol, are you kidding me? He's mounted the strongest insurgent campaign in living memory and you think HE needs THEM to 'remain relevant?' He's out in front of a huge and growing movement and it's the establishment that's struggling to remain relevant.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm not so sure. Say he did take it and Clinton was out in 2020, he'd be 78 years old. I doubt he has another presidential campaign in him at this point, I don't think staying relevant really matters much if he loses this race. I could be wrong


I agree.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Lol, are you kidding me? He's mounted the strongest insurgent campaign in living memory and you think HE needs THEM to 'remain relevant?' He's out in front of a huge and growing movement and it's the establishment that's struggling to remain relevant.


and working with Hillary in the white house Burnie can further many of his ideas.......


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I went through that article and didn't find any polling data or even a reference to a poll showing Sanders voters would abandon the election if Hillary won. Maybe I missed it?
> 
> The article is mostly speculation, based on what happened in the 2009 when two seats came up in already contested states, as well as the 2010 elections for Congress, an off-presidential election year. And by then people were pretty much pissed off over the recession.
> 
> ...


I may have misread, you're right there is a serious lack of supporting data. 



doublejj said:


> and working with Hillary in the white house Burnie can further many of his ideas.......


I've never seen that happen in the Vice President's office. Except when Darth Cheney declared himself independent of the Oval Office.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Also, don't forget that the whupping delivered to Democratic Senators in 2010 rebounds this year. 24 GOP senators are up for election to 6 Dem senators. Disadvantage goes to the GOP.


Looking forward to a Democratic Senate in a big way!


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 28, 2016)

She's cute we will take her, hope its not too little too late. 



http://time.com/4240323/tulsi-gabbard-bernie-sanders-dnc/


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> She's cute we will take her, hope its not too little too late.
> 
> 
> 
> http://time.com/4240323/tulsi-gabbard-bernie-sanders-dnc/


Maybe Hillary will find her a spot on her staff. I'm sure Bill would like to see her in the whitehouse


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Maybe Hillary will find her a spot on her staff. I'm sure Bill would like to see her in the whitehouse




I was thinking its a ballsy move..you know Hillary is making a list.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I was thinking its a ballsy move..you know Hillary is making a list.


Keep Bill out of trouble...


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

Bernie was in Ft Collins tonight, my town! 

Does anyone know what went on?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie was in Ft Collins tonight, my town!
> 
> Does anyone know what went on?





Probably hitting the college circuit.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Keep Bill out of trouble...




He don't look good, you seen or hear him recently? He's looking n sounding very old.


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> She's cute we will take her, hope its not too little too late.
> 
> 
> 
> http://time.com/4240323/tulsi-gabbard-bernie-sanders-dnc/


Ugly. Kendall Jenner is way hotter. And single


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Probably hitting the college circuit.


Well duh, this is a college town... I was hoping for something specific. The rag that passes for a newspaper here is reliably as 'fair and balanced' as its USA Today/Gannett ownership- or Faux Spews.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> He don't look good, you seen or hear him recently? He's looking n sounding very old.


Hope not, we lefties need him to balance his wife's all but republican tendencies.


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 28, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Ugly. Kendall Jenner is way hotter. And single


And not to mention plastic.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> its like a vote for trump....


not to mention a double-down if you VOTE Trump..


----------



## hyroot (Feb 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Well duh, this is a college town... I was hoping for something specific. The rag that passes for a newspaper here is reliably as 'fair and balanced' as its USA Today/Gannett ownership- or Faux Spews.



He's probably pandering to the cannabis users. More lies about rescheduling even though he won't be able too. Remember he's been a congressmen for 30 years. Living off tax dollars


----------



## Not GOP (Feb 29, 2016)

Bernie has a lot of experience with government. He knows how to tune out the private sector, because he doesn't know anything about it. Bernie is most qualified for expanding our big, bloated government.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 29, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Bernie has a lot of experience with government. He knows how to tune out the private sector, because he doesn't know anything about it. Bernie is most qualified for expanding our big, bloated government.



He got the middle class to pay for his campaign. Just like all his supposed free shit will be paid for.

It's all tactics. Like the rest. Most of what he says he will never be able to accomplish in office. He won't even get the nomination anyway


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This article is the first place I've read that polls are showing Mrs Clinton losing to the Chump in the general election, as disgruntled Sanders supporters either write him in or stay home by the millions;
> 
> http://observer.com/2016/02/if-sanders-loses-bernie-believers-will-take-the-dnc-down/


you don't even have to write him in the general..Dems can vote Repuke auto without having to register as such..but only in the general.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 29, 2016)

hyroot said:


> He got the middle class to pay for his campaign. Just like all his supposed free shit will be paid for.
> 
> It's all tactics. Like the rest. Most of what he says he will never be able to accomplish in office. He won't even get the nomination anyway


you mean most of what they ALL say..

edit: so then you're okay with continued slavery to establishment through their current donor system? change will never occur until that system is defunked.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

hyroot said:


> He's probably pandering to the cannabis users. More lies about rescheduling even though he won't be able too. Remember he's been a congressmen for 30 years. Living off tax dollars


Did you bother to look at his record over those years? I dare say it's looking pretty sporty compared to what some of these other ghouls have been doing with THEIR thirty years in office.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Did you bother to look at his record over those years? I dare say it's looking pretty sporty compared to what some of these other ghouls have been doing with THEIR thirty years in office.



https://votesmart.org/candidate/key-votes/27110/bernie-sanders/?p=2#.VtRYM3TTnqA

He doesn't even vote on bills half the time. He's even voted yay for defense spending.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Did you bother to look at his record over those years? I dare say it's looking pretty sporty compared to what some of these other ghouls have been doing with THEIR thirty years in office.


of course not but he's knows what Sanders DOESN'T do..shouldn't we get back to the real issue..his hair, teeth?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 29, 2016)

I must say it really torques me that I might have to vote for Clinton..

what would happen if Sanders supporters sat it out?.thats half of the dem constituency.

any takers on what would/should happen?

you've got a lot of Sanders people who are going to be very unhappy.

sadly, the reality is, until CU is overturned NOTHING will ever change.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie was in Ft Collins tonight, my town!
> 
> Does anyone know what went on?


tell us..did you attend?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I must say it really torques me that I might have to vote for Clinton..
> 
> what would happen if Sanders supporters sat it out?.thats half of the dem constituency.
> 
> ...


Debbie Wasserman Schultz might need to find a new job. She acts too much like a republican for this one.

If it has to get worse before average Americans wake up to the fact this hurts THEM AND THEIR CHILDREN, then that's what will have to be. Not everyone can have a 120+ political IQ.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Debbie Wasserman Schultz might need to find a new job. She acts too much like a republican for this one.


that nasty bitch will get what's coming to her..


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> that nasty bitch will get what's coming to her..


Hey Sky, I can't stand her either. I think both parties are going to crash this time around. My son is a Bernie fan along with his buddies and yesterday they all watched a Trump rally and when it was over they all said if Hillary gets chosen they will vote Trump if Trump is chosen. It will be a wake up for all politicians by the time this is over.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Sky, I can't stand her either. I think both parties are going to crash this time around. My son is a Bernie fan along with his buddies and yesterday they all watched a Trump rally and when it was over they all said if Hillary gets chosen they will vote Trump if Trump is chosen. It will be a wake up for all politicians by the time this is over.


other than Sanders, it's all establishment..it would really fuck with them for trump to win..I mean how much damage could he do in four years?

who was the worst four year we've had? you could almost say daddy bush because he got us into the Middle East and we've been ever since.

what does everyone think?


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> other than Sanders, it's all establishment..it would really fuck with them for trump to win..I mean how much damage could he do in four years?
> 
> who was the worst four year we've had? you could almost say daddy bush because he got us into the Middle East and we've been ever since.
> 
> what does everyone think?


As you know I hope Trump wins. It would be pretty funny to see a line of lobbyist at the unemployment office. You and your Bernie fans are more than welcomed into the new party of common sense. 

I mentioned several years ago we needed a third party, and called it the party of common sense. Anyway I do like some of Bernies ideas and there will be a warm welcome for his people if they don't like what the politicians are doing to him. xxoo


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 29, 2016)

Common "cents" is not all at a loss.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/02/28/former-cia-director-military-may-refuse-to-follow-trumps-orders-if-he-becomes-president/


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> tell us..did you attend?


I did not. Doesn't mean I'm not a supporter, nor does it mean I'm not interested in his message to voters in my city. It just means I have limited mobility and a lot on my plate.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> As you know I hope Trump wins. It would be pretty funny to see a line of lobbyist at the unemployment office. You and your Bernie fans are more than welcomed into the new party of common sense.
> 
> I mentioned several years ago we needed a third party, and called it the party of common sense. Anyway I do like some of Bernies ideas and there will be a warm welcome for his people if they don't like what the politicians are doing to him. xxoo


Bernie supporters and tea party patriots have a lot more in common than they think. Finding and building on that common ground is the ONLY way forward for the common citizen's interests, so I'd say the sooner this happens, the better!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 29, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Common "cents" is not all at a loss.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/02/28/former-cia-director-military-may-refuse-to-follow-trumps-orders-if-he-becomes-president/


I shudder at trump being Commander & Chief.....he fails the foxhole test.....I wouldn't follow him up a hill, he would get fragged


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I did not. Doesn't mean I'm not a supporter, nor does it mean I'm not interested in his message to voters in my city. It just means I have limited mobility and a lot on my plate.


no worries..wasn't questioning your loyalty, my friend


----------



## londonfog (Feb 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> other than Sanders, it's all establishment..it would really fuck with them for trump to win..I mean how much damage could he do in four years?
> 
> who was the worst four year we've had? you could almost say daddy bush because he got us into the Middle East and we've been ever since.
> 
> what does everyone think?


The next POTUS will be able to pick about 2 SCOTUS, this will last longer then 4 years. I want my SCOTUS to lean left. The right leaning SCOTUS gave us Baby Bush.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The next POTUS will be able to pick about 2 SCOTUS, this will last longer then 4 years. I want my SCOTUS to lean left. The right leaning SCOTUS gave us Baby Bush.


we only need one..don't rule out Ginsburg she's healthier than all of them and has no plans on leaving.

baby bush? how so?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie supporters and tea party patriots have a lot more in common than they think. Finding and building on that common ground is the ONLY way forward for the common citizen's interests, so I'd say the sooner this happens, the better!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Sky, I can't stand her either. I think both parties are going to crash this time around. My son is a Bernie fan along with his buddies and yesterday they all watched a Trump rally and when it was over they all said if Hillary gets chosen they will vote Trump if Trump is chosen. It will be a wake up for all politicians by the time this is over.


See? I TOLD you we've more common ground than we've been led to think!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> we only need one..don't rule out Ginsburg she's healthier than all of them and has no plans on leaving.
> 
> baby bush? how so?


are you seriously saying you don't know how the SCOTUS gave us Bush? Have you forgotten Bush vs Gore already. Hell your state was the controversy. Here read this. http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/supreme-court-case-study-bush-v-gore.html

as for as thinking Ginsburg will be around for years. Good luck. Please remember we talking your rights and those of your daughters.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> See? I TOLD you we've more common ground than we've been led to think!


you showing a different side of stupid right now.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


>


They aren't treated with any more respect than Bernie is in the mainstream media- whose job is now to sow and magnify division and discord 'because it's good for ratings!' Do a little digging, there's a real movement buried in there that's ideologically not far from what the Bernie/"socialist" bunch wants.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> They aren't treated with any more respect than Bernie is in the mainstream media. Do a little digging, there's a real movement buried in there that's ideologically not far from what the Bernie/"socialist" bunch wants.


please stop. Comparing Bernie supporters to the tea party is stupid. One is a movement for the good of all people, the other is based on selfishness, ignorance, and hatred.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> please stop. Comparing Bernie supporters to the tea party is stupid. One is a movement for the good of all people, the other is based on selfishness, ignorance, and hatred.


Yet, that's far from all of them.

Another, larger point; focusing on what we don't agree on has led us to where we are today. I realize it's easy to continue, but if it hasn't worked thus far, why would it later?

Time to find common ground and work against our common adversary; the power elite and those they've purchased.

Even if one must hold one's nose, 'the enemy of my enemy is my friend.' And aren't we all Americans?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> no worries..wasn't questioning your loyalty, my friend


And I STILL want to know wtf he said!


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yet, that's far from all of them.
> 
> Another, larger point; focusing on what we don't agree on has led us to where we are today. I realize it's easy to continue, but if it hasn't worked thus far, why would it later?
> 
> ...


so why isn't it working this time?

low information voters? 

what Sanders represents is what most of us wish..50% of Dems is huge yet still not enough..look at @Uncle Buck..he appears to be backing Clinton..why? why not Sanders?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> so why isn't it working this time?
> 
> low information voters?
> 
> what Sanders represents is what most of us wish..50% of Dems is huge yet still not enough..look at @Uncle Buck..he appears to be backing Clinton..why? why not Sanders?


The politics of division are working just fine.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> are you seriously saying you don't know how the SCOTUS gave us Bush? Have you forgotten Bush vs Gore already. Hell your state was the controversy. Here read this. http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/supreme-court-case-study-bush-v-gore.html
> 
> as for as thinking Ginsburg will be around for years. Good luck. Please remember we talking your rights and those of your daughters.


gore was the true winner..rights for myself and my daughters have never been less than when they weren't legal.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The politics of division are working just fine.


apparently not..I expected to hear some recognition from the networks for Nevada and they were all like. will Hillary make it?..can she pull it off?..campaign headquarters coverage..ya know like before the Super Bowl you get lockeroom coverage for BOTH teams? it's like Sanders didn't even exist.

this, in and of itself, is the most compelling reason to cast protest vote..they've shoved Clinton so far down my throat she's coming out of my ass.

nobody's going to force me who to vote for.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> this, in and of itself, is the most compelling reason to cast protest vote..they've shoved Clinton so far down my throat she's coming out of my ass.
> 
> nobody's going to force me who to vote for.


EXACTLY.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> apparently not..I expected to hear some recognition from the networks for Nevada and they were all like. will Hillary make it?..can she pull it off?..campaign headquarters coverage..ya know like before the Super Bowl you get lockeroom coverage for BOTH teams? it's like Sanders didn't even exist.


Who do you think they're dividing?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 29, 2016)

Trump or Clinton?.....which one can you best live with for the next 4 years?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trump or Clinton?.....which one can you best live with for the next 4 years?


I'm astonished at the headlines of our period in history; the average American knows they're being ripped off on a grand scale...

AND ACCEPTS IT.

Maybe they deserve what they get. They'll certainly keep getting it until they get off their ass and do something, but if everything that's come before- stock market crash, ginned up wars abroad and threats within to excuse the wholesale snatching of our civil rights...

There's something to be said for the idea that the stupid deserves the beating until he stands up for himself. Nothing else seems to be working.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Who do you think they're dividing?


yeah I know I reread your post.

so if sanders is not the nom, who are you voting for?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Even if one must hold one's nose, 'the enemy of my enemy is my friend.' And aren't we all Americans?


Tell that to the Teaparty. Some think that some of us are from Kenya. Some hate Muslims. Some hate gays and thinks it is a sin. Most are to stupid to even deal with.
Please don't associate yourself with ignorance, I takes a lot from you.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> gore was the true winner..rights for myself and my daughters have never been less than when they weren't legal.


I'm not sure I'm understanding this part.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 29, 2016)

London..you are a Hillary supporter.. How is she going to be different than the class of clowns the GOP are trotting out there?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> yeah I know I reread your post.
> 
> so if sanders is not the nom, who are you voting for?


I'm still noodling on that- and fervently hoping that's a bridge I needn't cross. 

The most tempting option is to write in Bernie Sanders.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 29, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> London..you are a Hillary supporter.. How is she going to be different than the class of clowns the GOP are trotting out there?


Actually my views have changed. I would suggest you go back an read how and why. 
I do feel Hillary would be better than any GOP clown, just by who she would choose to put on the SCOTUS. She also has different views on immigration, gun rights , abortion, taxes... etc etc. But most importantly is that choice of SCOTUS


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 29, 2016)

I don't like either party. Bernie was a breath of fresh air..I thought this was finally a chance to get someone in there that could make some massive changes..getting money out of elections and politics is the biggest problem n Bernie was ready n willing the tackle that..I'm probably not going to vote if he's not an option..someone has to sell me on another choice.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm still noodling on that- and fervently hoping that's a bridge I needn't cross.
> 
> The most tempting option is to write in Bernie Sanders.


then you wasted a vote and just might put Trump or what ever GOP Bozo in charge


----------



## londonfog (Feb 29, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't like either party. Bernie was a breath of fresh air..I thought this was finally a chance to get someone in there that could make some massive changes..getting money out of elections and politics is the biggest problem n Bernie was ready n willing the tackle that..I'm probably not going to vote if he's not an option..someone has to sell me on another choice.


and that's fine if you don't vote. Just don't complain afterwards


----------



## doublejj (Feb 29, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> London..you are a Hillary supporter.. How is she going to be different than the class of clowns the GOP are trotting out there?


I got this.......because she won't conspire with the GOP senate to undo 50 years of progress....for starters


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I got this.......because she won't conspire with the GOP senate to undo 50 years of progress....for starters




I don't think any politician has that power to go back in time 50 years..the major difference ( I thought) from the parties was..

Wars- foreign nation building -
Defense spending

Abortion- Even A 2 time conservative can't undo Roe v Wade..the courts have ruled..that can't change. 

Climate change- dems seem to believe n GOP doesn't- environmental concerns.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm astonished at the headlines of our period in history; the average American knows they're being ripped off on a grand scale...
> 
> AND ACCEPTS IT.
> 
> ...


it's the 'knows it and accepts it' part that is so disturbing..what made us this way?

if we had to rely on the people of today to fight for our freedom of 1776, would we have succeeded in the making of America?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 29, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't think any politician has that power to go back in time 50 years..the major difference ( I thought) from the parties was..
> 
> Wars- foreign nation building -
> Defense spending
> ...


ok stop, because now it seems that you talking blind. I need you to take the time to think. Lets first deal with what you just said with Roe vs Wade. The whole point of making sure of having a SCOTUS leaning left is to assure Roe vs Wade does not change, because it can. Put enough right leaning votes on the SCOTUS who disagree with it and its changed. Why are you and ttystikk talking so crazy today. Get your personalities in order. as Bernie would say Enough is enough


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trump or Clinton?.....which one can you best live with for the next 4 years?


with trump, the jokes will write themselves..


----------



## doublejj (Feb 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> with trump, the jokes will write themselves..


That's not a joke!.....


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 29, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't think any politician has that power to go back in time 50 years..the major difference ( I thought) from the parties was..
> 
> Wars- foreign nation building -
> Defense spending
> ...





londonfog said:


> ok stop, because now it seems that you talking blind. I need you to take the time to think. Lets first deal with what you just said with Roe vs Wade. The whole point of making sure of having a SCOTUS leaning left is to assure Roe vs Wade does not change, because it can. Put enough right leaning votes on the SCOTUS who disagree with it and its changed. Why are you and ttystikk talking so crazy today. Get your personalities in order. as Bernie would say Enough is enough


citation time..can roe v. wade be changed? why or why not?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> That's not a joke!.....


satirically better than all three bushes put together.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> citation time..can roe v. wade be changed? why or why not?


OMG are you serious. Do you know how the Supreme Court works ? I have to make a quick run right now, when I get back if you are still confuse I will tell you how. I hope you are not serious though


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 29, 2016)

They ruled on it..its been challenged n lost, I don't believe you can continually rule on an issue.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 29, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> They ruled on it..its been challenged n lost, I don't believe you can continually rule on an issue.


OMG. ANY ruling can be brought up and look at with the Supreme Court to see if it can be overturned, even decisions that the Supreme Court has already ruled on. If the courts decided to take another look at it and the court has now changed to 5-4 in favor of overturning, then it can be overturned. An example would be if a lower court made a ruling on when a fetus is deemed life, the Supreme court could easily revisit Roe vs Wade. No law or ruling is concrete. You really should already know this.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 29, 2016)

Here's a scary read

http://www.lifenews.com/2016/02/18/donald-trump-roe-v-wade-was-wrongly-decided-i-will-appoint-judges-to-change-it/


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 29, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't think any politician has that power to go back in time 50 years


Voting rights act of 1965.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Tell that to the Teaparty. Some think that some of us are from Kenya. Some hate Muslims. Some hate gays and thinks it is a sin. Most are to stupid to even deal with.
> Please don't associate yourself with ignorance, I takes a lot from you.


Agreed that not all can be reasoned with. 

Agreed further that finding those who are willing to step out of their comfort zone- on either side- and try something genuinely new and difficult is likely to be a challenge. 

That doesn't mean it isn't worth doing, because I don't think progress can be made any other way. As long as average Americans are finding things to hate about each other, the plutocrats will keep laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Agreed that not all can be reasoned with.
> 
> Agreed further that finding those who are willing to step out of their comfort zone- on either side- and try something genuinely new and difficult is likely to be a challenge.
> 
> That doesn't mean it isn't worth doing, because I don't think progress can be made any other way. As long as average Americans are finding things to hate about each other, the plutocrats will keep laughing all the way to the bank.


good luck


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I got this.......because she won't conspire with the GOP senate to undo 50 years of progress....for starters


You sure about that? I've met them, and I'm not sure about that at all. 

Fucking Obama pushed through the TPP! OK? Democrats aren't interested in average people, just a different group of ultra rich donors!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> good luck


Well, I challenge you to try to engage with those who think differently, listen to them and try to find common ground instead of pouncing on your differences. I understand if you think the effort isn't worth making.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Well, I challenge you to try to engage with those who think differently, listen to them and try to find common ground instead of pouncing on your differences. I understand if you think the effort isn't worth making.


I tried when Obama was elected. I realize some people are just stuck on stupid. I moved forward.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> then you wasted a vote and just might put Trump or what ever GOP Bozo in charge


Well I engaged the nice self described lgbt college age youth in conversation this evening when he came to give me a card explaining where the local caucus was for my district and to go and vote for Bernie. 

He was from California and felt strongly enough about getting money out of politics and restoring rights to average Americans to volunteer his time in this Super Tuesday state. 

I gave him a dime sized bag of Hillbilly Hobby just to be friendly and to make sure he knows what good weed is... and used the occasion to point out that it's the kind of right that shouldn't be so rare, and that's why I'm supporting Bernie. He said he'd smoked for the first time ever just yesterday! He's gonna get sooooooooo ripped, lol

@ODanksta was over and we all stood on my front porch and chatted him up for a few minutes. Then I sent the dankster home with a lil trim to make some edibles with, he was complaining of a back problem that hurts real bad if he coughs, so smoking is obviously out. I'm sure he'll show us another amazing recipe any day now, lol

Good times!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I tried when Obama was elected. I realize some people are just stuck on stupid. I moved forward.


There's that. But every once in awhile you can get through, and it feels good lol


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> it's the 'knows it and accepts it' part that is so disturbing..what made us this way?
> 
> if we had to rely on the people of today to fight for our freedom of 1776, would we have succeeded in the making of America?


Oh, HELL NO. We're now a country full of fat, lazy apathetic motherfuckers far more interested in Youtubing what Beyonce said than anything that might impact the arc of our future.

Ask me how I really feel.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> That's not a joke!.....


Sure it is! Ask your wallet about the punchline!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Sure it is! Ask your wallet about the punchline!


Yeah & i'm sure the republicans will be easier on my wallet than Hillary....


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yeah & i'm sure the republicans will be easier on my wallet than Hillary....


You understand, it's become a race to the bottom. Last one to poverty wins!


----------



## hyroot (Feb 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> of course not but he's knows what Sanders DOESN'T do..shouldn't we get back to the real issue..his hair, teeth?


God your dense


----------



## hyroot (Feb 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> other than Sanders, it's all establishment..it would really fuck with them for trump to win..I mean how much damage could he do in four years?
> 
> who was the worst four year we've had? you could almost say daddy bush because he got us into the Middle East and we've been ever since.
> 
> what does everyone think?



Sanders is establishment genius. He's been a congressman for 30 years. During those 30 years he only voted on bills half the time. More than half the bills he didnt even vote. He voted yay for welfare , yay for defense spending, yay for Iraq. And so on. Look up his voting history. Yet he speaks out against all these things. He's a hippicrit. He panders too young uninformed millenials. The stupid is Sanders bread and butter.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 29, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Sanders is establishment genius. He's been a congressman for 30 years. During those 30 years he only voted on bills half the time. More than half the bills he didnt even vote. He voted yay for welfare , yay for defense spending, yay for Iraq. And so on. Look up his voting history. Yet he speaks out against all these things. He's a hippicrit. He panders too young uninformed millenials. The stupid is Sanders bread and butter.




Who you voting for?


----------



## hyroot (Feb 29, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Who you voting for?


Trump probably


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

hyroot said:


> God your dense





hyroot said:


> Trump probably


Lol


----------



## see4 (Feb 29, 2016)

hyroot said:


> God your dense


*you're


hyroot said:


> Trump probably


not surprised.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Lol


Hes a better option than the devil hillary.

I'd rather have bernie in off u cell over Hillary. Because bernie would not be able to get anything done he says he will do. Bernie is inept though.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 29, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Trump probably




He's not hypocritical? Cusses all the time but gets offended when others do. 

Cried about job outsourcing jobs yet he outsourses jobs. 
Bitches about Companies not investing in America and spending overseas while he invests in foreign countries.. 

I don't hate Trump like some here do, I know he's just saying what the dumb fucks want to hear to get elected..he's on record for many years now on most issues..he's leaning further left than Hillary ever did or will. If you think you are getting an old school Conservative you are very mistaken.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 29, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> He's not hypocritical? Cusses all the time but gets offended when others do.
> 
> Cried about job outsourcing jobs yet he outsourses jobs.
> Bitches about Companies not investing in America and spending overseas while he invests in foreign countries..
> ...



Yes he is a hippicrit. His voting history proves that. Your argument is invalid.

Non of them are old school anything. They all have an agenda. At least trump hasn't promised any bs. He actually hasn't said what any of his plans are.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 1, 2016)

hyroot said:


> At least trump hasn't promised any bs. He actually hasn't said what any of his plans are.




are you a fan of 'unboxing' YT's?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 1, 2016)

hyroot said:


> *He actually hasn't said what any of his plans are.*


Yet you say you're voting for him...Interesting.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Yet you say you're voting for him...Interesting.



He's not making plans that in no way can be accomplished like the other candidates are. It's the house that does everything and he knows that.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 1, 2016)

hyroot said:


> He's not making plans that in no way can be accomplished like the other candidates are. It's the house that does everything and he knows that.


Whatever allows you to be able to look at yourself in the mirror, scooter.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 1, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Whatever allows you to be able to look at yourself in the mirror, scooter.



Keep putting your beliefs in lies and contradictions from bernie. 

You'll grow up one day and see things for how they really are


----------



## spandy (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Mar 1, 2016)

hyroot said:


> He's not making plans that in no way can be accomplished like the other candidates are. It's the house that does everything and he knows that.


yeah..let's go with the guy who has no plans..fail.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 1, 2016)

I bet he wants to slap Hillary right across her super duper delegate face


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 1, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Keep putting your beliefs in lies and contradictions from bernie.
> 
> You'll grow up one day and see things for how they really are
> 
> View attachment 3620530


*U.S. Corporations Opposing New Rights for Chinese Workers*

http://www.law.harvard.edu/programs/lwp/GLS_ChinaArticle.html

*China Drafts Law to Boost Unions and End Abuse*

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/10/13/business/worldbusiness/13sweat.html?pagewanted=2&_r=2

One day....


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> *U.S. Corporations Opposing New Rights for Chinese Workers*
> 
> http://www.law.harvard.edu/programs/lwp/GLS_ChinaArticle.html
> 
> ...


A quote from the NYT article about China drafting labor laws; 

'In a surprisingly democratic move, China asked for public comment on the draft [labor union] law last spring and received more than 190,000 responses, mostly from labor activists. *The American Chamber of Commerce sent in a lengthy response with objections to the proposals.* The European Chamber of Commerce also responded.'


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> A quote from the NYT article about China drafting labor laws;
> 
> 'In a surprisingly democratic move, China asked for public comment on the draft [labor union] law last spring and received more than 190,000 responses, mostly from labor activists. *The American Chamber of Commerce sent in a lengthy response with objections to the proposals.* The European Chamber of Commerce also responded.'


Unions good.....


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

Bernie needs a big day today, polls are open now and in 10 hours we will see where he stands. Love to see him take Texas and those delegates.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

I believe today is the day Hillary takes control....


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

You could be right.. I know those dumb hillbillies in Georgia are very pro Clinton... Big population too

Texas is the key state today.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Unions good.....


...American Chamber of Commerce BAD. 

Fucking clowns.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm attending my local Democratic Caucus tonight, for the very first time. I'll be pushing for Bernie and asking my fellow supporters what they plan to do if Mrs Clinton gets the nod. 

I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You could be right.. I know those dumb hillbillies in Georgia are very pro Clinton... Big population too
> 
> Texas is the key state today.


I think the dumb hillbillies are voting Trump.
I hope you realize and understand that any court ruling can be overturned with the right POTUS and the right SCOTUS. No court ruling is concrete. If nothing else remember that. That alone will make you a much better informed voter


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I think the dumb hillbillies are voting Trump.
> I hope you realize and understand that any court ruling can be overturned with the right POTUS and the right SCOTUS. No court ruling is concrete. If nothing else remember that. That alone will make you a much better informed voter


True enough. They've already trampled on most of the Bill of Rights, I see little stopping them from finishing the job. 

Except us.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> True enough. They've already trampled on most of the Bill of Rights, I see little stopping them from finishing the job.
> 
> Except us.


Yup Just image if we allowed a Repuke to get in office right now. Too many seats in the SCOTUS are coming open in the next 4 years. We could lose a lot of progress that we have made in the last 50 years. No fucking joke.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 1, 2016)

If you're a Bernie supporter, your vote doesn't count. The Democratic Party doesn't believe in Democracy. Hillary has the system rigged, so vote for Trump instead. Bernie and Trump have similar ideas about trade reform. We can work together on that.., use it as a building block


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> If you're a Bernie supporter, your vote doesn't count. The Democratic Party doesn't believe in Democracy. Hillary has the system rigged, so vote for Trump instead. Bernie and Trump have similar ideas about trade reform. We can work together on that.., use it as a building block


Trump and Bernie are on two different sides of the spectrum, so GTFO with that bullshit


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump and Bernie are on two different sides of the spectrum, so GTFO with that bullshit


Nope. We are going to bring people over, build a new Republican Party


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Nope. We are going to bring people over, build a new Republican Party


sure you are. The KKK is included as well


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> sure you are. The KKK is included as well


I disavow. Black Panthers and Klan members not welcome


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

I know a couple states have asked the supreme court to revisit the Roe v Wade decision.. The SC said no. 

Hillary is no progressive, I'm not sure why you keep insinuating this.. She's a Conservative in a blue pantsuit... Her SC nominees are probably really similar to Rubios.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I disavow. Black Panthers and Klan members not welcome


not up to you. Trump wants and need that white supremacy vote to stand a chance


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm attending my local Democratic Caucus tonight, for the very first time. I'll be pushing for Bernie and asking my fellow supporters what they plan to do if Mrs Clinton gets the nod.
> 
> I'll let you know what I find.


Trump makes that choice easy.....no way most dems would vote for Trump, they couldn't look themselves in the mirror for 4 years...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I know a couple states have asked the supreme court to revisit the Roe v Wade decision.. The SC said no.
> 
> Hillary is no progressive, I'm not sure why you keep insinuating this.. She's a Conservative in a blue pantsuit... Her SC nominees are probably really similar to Rubios.


Yeah hillary is going to appoint someone on the court who is pro life and against voters rights. Please GTFO with the stupid. We know you hate Hillary, but go somewhere with the dumb as fuck talk.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> not up to you. Trump wants and need that white supremacy vote to stand a chance


Trump has got Louis Farrikhan & the Nation Of Islam's endorsement.....because he hates the Jews...so there's that


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 1, 2016)

Hillary has burnt too many bridges. A lot of Democrats don't like her at all


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trump makes that choice easy.....no way most dems would vote for Trump, they couldn't look themselves in the mirror for 4 years...


Well you got some Bernie fanatics that are so damn mad that he didn't win they just might. Like @Corso312. which is crazy seeing how even Bernie is going to vote Hillary if he loses.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trump has got Louis Farrikhan & the Nation Of Islam's endorsement.....because he hates the Jews...so there's that


No he doesn't.That's a bunch of crap. Trump has Jewish family
Are you claiming Muslim leaders now endorse Trump?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm not mad, I'm disappointed.. This is the chance to get an honest guy in office and it doesn't look like Americans give a shit.. They like things this way, I guess..fuck em.. I'm going to sit this election out.. I'm not going to endorse any of these lying phony fucks. maybe things have to get worse before they decide enough is enough.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> No he doesn't.That's a bunch of crap. Trump has Jewish family
> Are you claiming Muslim leaders now endorse Trump?


Yes....

http://gawker.com/louis-farrakhan-praises-trump-for-his-independence-from-1762138413


http://www.rawstory.com/2016/03/nation-of-islams-louis-farrakhan-joins-kkk-in-praise-of-donald-trump-i-like-what-im-looking-at/


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 1, 2016)

People like Bernie but Hillary is stealing the nomination. It's not fair for Bernie at all


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> People like Bernie but Hillary is stealing the nomination. It's not fair for Bernie at all







Wall Street Banks bought this election.. There is no way around it.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yes....
> 
> http://gawker.com/louis-farrakhan-praises-trump-for-his-independence-from-1762138413
> 
> ...


That's not an endorsment. He is simply praising the idea of peace, end the war.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Wall Street Banks bought this election.. There is no way around it.


Trump is not owned by Wall Street, but he does have a plan on how to eliminate tax loopholes, so they have to start paying their fair share. It starts with defeating Hillary. She represents big banks, special interest groups, and lobbyists.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> That's not an endorsment. He is simply praising the idea of peace, end the war.


sure he is.....Farrikhan loves Trump.....that's an endorsment


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump is not owned by Wall Street, but he does have a plan on how to eliminate tax loopholes, so they have to start paying their fair share. It starts with defeating Hillary. She represents big banks, special interest groups, and lobbyists.



I was talking about Hillary, Trump is getting buried in the National Election. Hillary Clinton is your next POTUS


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I was talking about Hillary, Trump is getting buried in the National Election. Hillary Clinton is your next POTUS


That will essentially be decided today....


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm not mad, I'm disappointed.. This is the chance to get an honest guy in office and it doesn't look like Americans give a shit.. They like things this way, I guess..fuck em.. I'm going to sit this election out.. I'm not going to endorse any of these lying phony fucks. maybe things have to get worse before they decide enough is enough.


I'm pretty sure I said something like this just yesterday.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> That will essentially be decided today....


One way or another. Personally, I'd like to see Mr Sanders win, or at least be close enough that the race isn't decided. More Americans need to hear his message.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 1, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Yes, they front paging that in the press.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a hideous woman


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> One way or another. Personally, I'd like to see Mr Sanders win, or at least be close enough that the race isn't decided. More Americans need to hear his message.


He'd make a great VP....


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I was talking about Hillary, Trump is getting buried in the National Election. Hillary Clinton is your next POTUS


I can't believe Sanders supporters just sit around and take it. Hillary is trying to steal the nomination.
"Silence in the face of evil, is evil itself" -Dietrich


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm not mad, I'm disappointed.. This is the chance to get an honest guy in office and it doesn't look like Americans give a shit.. They like things this way, I guess..fuck em.. I'm going to sit this election out.. I'm not going to endorse any of these lying phony fucks. maybe things have to get worse before they decide enough is enough.


You may as well vote for Trump then.....you will be responsible either way


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You may as well vote for Trump then.....you will be responsible either way




I don't think Trump, Cruz or Rubio has a chance in the general.. This election was Sanders v Clinton. First candidate I've ever donated $ to and probably the last..sad day for this country. I guess they like Billionaires controlling elections.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Hillary has burnt too many bridges. A lot of Democrats don't like her at all


LOL. and Trump has burned bridges with damn near every minority and Republicans.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't think Trump, Cruz or Rubio has a chance in the general.. This election was Sanders v Clinton. First candidate I've ever donated $ to and probably the last..sad day for this country. I guess they like Billionaires controlling elections.


If Trump hadn't gotten into the mix maybe Bernie would have faired better. But nobody wants Trump so they cannot risk a vote for Bernie....we need a sure thing


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> One way or another. Personally, I'd like to see Mr Sanders win, or at least be close enough that the race isn't decided. More Americans need to hear his message.


he started much too late with his message. He should have started in 2014


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> If Trump hadn't gotten into the mix maybe Bernie would have faired better. But nobody wants Trump so they cannot risk a vote for Bernie....we need a sure thing





Bernie is crushing Trump in the polls, he's beating Trump, Rubio and Cruz in every poll I've seen.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Bernie is crushing Trump in the polls, he's beating Trump, Rubio and Cruz in every poll I've seen.


The blacks/women/minorities can't take the risk....


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> LOL. and Trump has burned bridges with damn near every minority and Republicans.


There is just one big problem with your analysis . Trumps numbers are growing. He loves minorities. Who would of thought? TRUMP!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> There is just one big problem with your analysis . Trumps numbers are growing. He loves minorities. Who would of thought? TRUMP!


Trump loves the KKK


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 1, 2016)

When you look at polling the establishment puts out, Hillary creams Trump. Because that's what they want you think. Whenever Democrats across the spectrum insist on the candidate Republicans should nominate for best chance at presidency, that should be a *huge* red flag. It's a sign of a weak candidate. (Marco)


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> There is just one big problem with your analysis . Trumps numbers are growing. * He loves minorities*. Who would of thought? TRUMP!


is that why he throws them out of his rallies?....lol


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> is that why he throws them out of his rallies?....lol


Those are hecklers for entertainment. Some of them are plants just to get the cameras to move and show the huge crowds. LOL TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Those are hecklers for entertainment. Some of them are plants just to get the cameras to move and show the huge crowds. LOL TRUMP!


I doubt most minorities see it that way....


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Those are hecklers for entertainment. Some of them are plants just to get the cameras to move and show the huge crowds. LOL TRUMP!


Wow Trump has really got you fucked up. I bet if he told you he is not going to cum in your mouth you would believe him...or wouldn't care.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't think Trump, Cruz or Rubio has a chance in the general.. This election was Sanders v Clinton. First candidate I've ever donated $ to and probably the last..sad day for this country. I guess they like Billionaires controlling elections.


Of course THEY do, but since I'm not one of THEM, I'm not planning to give up. 

I think plenty will be disgusted and incensed at the current state of affairs, and change- the real kind- will come.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> If Trump hadn't gotten into the mix maybe Bernie would have faired better. But nobody wants Trump so they cannot risk a vote for Bernie....we need a sure thing


Except that Mrs Clinton is less and less of a sure thing the longer this goes.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The blacks/women/minorities can't take the risk....




You're right, and that's who is going to responsible for putting that bitch in the white house.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Except that Mrs Clinton is less and less of a sure thing the longer this goes.


then Burnie wouldn't have a chance


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Except that Mrs Clinton is less and less of a sure thing the longer this goes.





We should know tonight how we stand.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You're right, and that's who is going to responsible for putting that bitch in the white house.


Who ever thought it was a good idea to give them the vote?.....


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> We should know tonight how we stand.


Then afterwards have a good stiff drink, a good cry, stay away from politics for about a month or two. Then get ready to make the Dem vote.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Who ever thought it was a good idea to give them the vote?.....


you're being sarcastic right ?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You're right, and that's who is going to responsible for putting that bitch in the white house.


They get their say. We need to prove our case to them on its merits. What's in it for them if they help get the Bern elected?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> then Burnie wouldn't have a chance


Then why do all the polls show him beating the Chump by double the margins of the Clinton campaign?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Who ever thought it was a good idea to give them the vote?.....


You Are kidding, right? 

Right?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> They get their say. We need to prove our case to them on its merits. What's in it for them if they help get the Bern elected?




I've got 3 cousins who are voting for hillary n I'm 100% certain its only because its a woman. All three are women and sisters.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Then afterwards have a good stiff drink, a good cry, stay away from politics for about a month or two. Then get ready to make the Dem vote.


Time to go full Commie, and use Sundays to plot n plan. Like baptists.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

If Bernie could shake that " socialist" label this be a landslide.. Too many Americans think socialist= communist


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> If Bernie could shake that " socialist" label this be a landslide.. Too many Americans think socialist= communist


Only because that's what they were told by their political masters. The truth is that Bernie is a centrist, and the establishment needs to think really hard about what might happen if a real leftie came along.

Someone as far left as Cruz is right.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You Are kidding, right?
> 
> Right?


Ask Corso.....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you're being sarcastic right ?


I am....but Trump isn't....


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Ask Corso.....



I'll answer for both of us, half joke, half serious


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Ask Corso.....


YOU said it.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> YOU said it.


Corso answered it.....


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

First of the Exit polls coming in any minute @ttystikk .. Sounds like voter turnout very high..that'd good for Bernie.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> First of the Exit polls coming in any minute @ttystikk .. Sounds like voter turnout very high..that'd good for Bernie.


That would be a first this year for Democrats. Are you sure the record turnout isn't for Republican voters?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> First of the Exit polls coming in any minute @ttystikk .. Sounds like voter turnout very high..that'd good for Bernie.


Yes it would. I got 90 minutes before I need to skeedaddle to the caucus, to get RAUCOUS, and tell them who I want!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> For the last 8 years in certain circles. Socialist was code word for nigger.


It's easy to hate. It's easy to destroy. The only problem is there's no future in it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 1, 2016)

So Sanders has to win Massachusettes, Minnesota, Colorado, Oklahoma and Vermont to remain competitive in the race, Clinton pretty much has a lock on Virginia, Alabama, Arkansas, Georgia, Tennessee, Texas all according to 538

So if he doesn't win those states tonight, he likely won't win the nomination


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So Sanders has to win Massachusettes, Minnesota, Colorado, Oklahoma and Vermont to remain competitive in the race, Clinton pretty much has a lock on Virginia, Alabama, Arkansas, Georgia, Tennessee, Texas all according to 538
> 
> So if he doesn't win those states tonight, he likely won't win the nomination


I'm in Colorado and I'll be there tonight, doing my bit for Bernie. 

If nothing else, his campaign has energized a whole swath of voters to participate in their primary caucuses for the first time.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm in Colorado and I'll be there tonight, doing my bit for Bernie.
> 
> If nothing else, his campaign has energized a whole swath of voters to participate in their primary caucuses for the first time.


What's the vibe like in Colorado, I haven't seen real reliable polling data? Who are the people you know voting for?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm thinking Sanders beats the piss out of hillary in Rado' .


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What's the vibe like in Colorado, I haven't seen real reliable polling data? Who are the people you know voting for?


I don't get out much, lol 

Ft Collins is pretty purple, I'd hate to generalize from my own crowd. We're all Bernie fans, but there is a large conservative contingent here. 

I'll let y'all know what I discover on my own pilgrimage to the caucus tonight.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So Sanders has to win Massachusettes, Minnesota, Colorado, Oklahoma and Vermont to remain competitive in the race, Clinton pretty much has a lock on Virginia, Alabama, Arkansas, Georgia, Tennessee, Texas all according to 538
> 
> So if he doesn't win those states tonight, he likely won't win the nomination






Clinton has the uneducated and easily misled hayseeds in the South.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm thinking Sanders beats the piss out of hillary in Rado' .


Denver is centrist/liberal. Boulder SAYS it's liberal but I know better. Ft Collins is very evenly split. Rural areas and Grand Junction are country conservative. Colorado Springs is the home of the Air Force Academy, an army base, NORAD and Focus on the Family, all hard right wing. 

This state isn't in anyone's pocket yet.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Clinton has the uneducated and easily misled hayseeds in the South.


And the fact that she's from the South and they feel like she's one of their own has nothing to do with it?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

Just make sure you drag @ODanksta to the polls n feel the Bern.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> And the fact that she's from the South and they feel like she's one of their own has nothing to do with it?




She's from Chicago, that's what I'm talking about being misled.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Denver is centrist/liberal. Boulder SAYS it's liberal but I know better. Ft Collins is very evenly split. Rural areas and Grand Junction are country conservative. Colorado Springs is the home of the Air Force Academy, an army base, NORAD and Focus on the Family, all hard right wing.
> 
> This state isn't in anyone's pocket yet.


Id say greeley is more republican. Big trucks, oil field workers and cows. You can't have cows without rednecks.

Yee haw


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Clinton has the uneducated and easily misled hayseeds in the South.


Which is useless come the general, the entire bible belt is voting red 

Trump will likely be the nominee and he does much better in traditionally blue states than either Cruz or Rubio


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> She's from Chicago, that's what I'm talking about being misled.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Clinton has the uneducated and easily misled hayseeds in the South.


who ever thought we should give them the vote?.......


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Which is useless come the general, the entire bible belt is voting red
> 
> Trump will likely be the nominee and he does much better in traditionally blue states than either Cruz or Rubio



Ted Cruz will sew up those bible thumpers but Trump will win the primary..I see you gave Clinton Tennessee..I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Ted Cruz will sew up those bible thumpers but Trump will win the primary..I see you gave Clinton Tennessee..I'm not so sure about that.


538 gives Clinton a 99% chance of winning TN, they've been pretty accurate with their results so far


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 1, 2016)

Goodbye Bernie. You had a good run. That's too bad


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Goodbye Bernie. You had a good run. That's too bad




? 

Virginia n Georgia were handed to Hillary.. This is no surprise.. This isn't over.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> ?
> 
> Virginia n Georgia were handed to Hillary.. This is no surprise.. This isn't over.


Sorry bro, but it's over. Hillary has super delegates. Your vote doesn't matter. It's not a democracy


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Which is useless come the general, the entire bible belt is voting red
> 
> Trump will likely be the nominee and he does much better in traditionally blue states than either Cruz or Rubio


In the general, dem votes are useless in the south anyway. With all of the gerrymandering and voter suppression going on.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Clinton has the uneducated and easily misled hayseeds in the South.


I am surprised you said something like that and then I see an endorsement from Bearkat. That was just a little bit offending to minorities wasn't it? Or were you just talking about the white people?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

This thread is about to go real sad soon.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> She's from Chicago, that's what I'm talking about being misled.


are you not the one who thinks Roe vs Wade can not be overturned because it is settled. Talking about being mislead


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> This thread is about to go real sad soon.




Nah.. Bernie has the dough to stay til the convention.. He's said he's going nowhere.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> are you not the one who thinks Roe vs Wade can not be overturned because it is settled. Talking about being mislead




Numbnuts.. Arkansas, Texas n a couple other hillbilly southern states have tried..they've been denied..the court refused to hear it, they said they aren't going to keep ruling on the same issue.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Nah.. Bernie has the dough to stay til the convention.. He's said he's going nowhere.


Has nothing to do with this thread going sad. He can stay in, but as the delegate count get s higher and higher for hillary. Bernie fanatics will start losing there mind and start talking crazy. You will be leading the pack. Regardless I understand how important it is to make sure we have a right leaning court.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

Bernie's picking up delegates too, after tonight there is 35 states to go..the first 15 were not as favorable as the next 35 for Sanders.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Numbnuts.. Arkansas, Texas n a couple other hillbilly southern states have tried..they've been denied..the court refused to hear it, they said they aren't going to keep ruling on the same issue.


You starting to let that female out of you. I only apologize once. Seems like you don't understand how this works, if you think that the right POTUS and the right SCOTUS can not overturn a ruling...maybe you should not be voting

here start to educate yourself
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ilyashapiro/2015/10/28/ben-carson-overturn-roe-v-wade-abortion/#64a84c194511
and another
http://www.politico.com/story/2015/10/arkansas-roe-versus-wade-supreme-court-overturn-request-214483
one more so it can sink in
http://thinkprogress.org/health/2016/01/05/3736151/scotus-hb2-briefs/

no ruling is concrete.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

@UncleBuck do you mind explaining to her how court ruling can be overturned if the wrong jurist are selected to sit on the Supreme Court. I'm starting to lose my patience and shit about to get ugly again.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

Its not happening, quit being a pussy.. The religious right in this country grows smaller by the day..Bush stacked the court and his boy Scalia couldn't even get it done..you are annoying as fuck sometimes, if you were sitting near me right now I'd slap the shit out of you.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 538 gives Clinton a 99% chance of winning TN, they've been pretty accurate with their results so far





She got Tennessee, Virginia, 
Georgia and Bama.. But Bernie will take Mass, Oklahoma, Vermont and Minnesota.. Texas will be the real test.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Its not happening, quit being a pussy.. The religious right in this country grows smaller by the day..Bush stacked the court and his boy Scalia couldn't even get it done..you are annoying as fuck sometimes, if you were sitting near me right now I'd slap the shit out of you.


Does not mean it can NEVER be done. I suggest you check the age of some of these jurist. We about to have two maybe 3 open seats in the next 4 years. 
and keep your internet threats to yourself. Like I said you a female pretending. Do I have to let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 1, 2016)

Looks like Massachusettes is at 49/49

Sanders has Oklahoma and Vermont wrapped up

Not sure about Colorado or Minnesota

The south goes to Clinton


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

Its Fear mongoring, you know damn well it will never happen. Its as likely as alcohol prohibition and you know it. 

Cat out of the bag? Lol ..please do, you've finally said something that interests me.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Its Fear mongoring, you know damn well it will never happen. Its as likely as alcohol prohibition and you know it.
> 
> Cat out of the bag? Lol ..please do, you've finally said something that interests me.


I suggest you don't vote. Get ready for Hillary to win. I see the numbers and Bernie does not have a chance. I feel sorry for him, but I can read the writings on the wall. Maybe if you can make another account he can get another vote. oops that does not work with voting


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> She's from Chicago, that's what I'm talking about being misled.


She lived in Arkansas for many years, including as first Lady of the state. 

Where you're born is increasingly irrelevant.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

I thought that's where you were going, you believe I am Schuyylar I see. 

That's one of the dumbest assumptions ever made on this site.. You do know I have met like 5 or 6 people from this site, got high, exchanged clones,seeds and a dog.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I suggest you don't vote. Get ready for Hillary to win. I see the numbers and Bernie does not have a chance. I feel sorry for him, but I can read the writings on the wall. Maybe if you can make another account he can get another vote. oops that does not work with voting


I'm sitting at a precinct table (organized by subdivision) in Ft Collins right now and ALL of us are first time caucus goers and Bernie boosters.

There's a CNN Live shot being set up out front of my alma mater high school where the caucus is being held.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> She lived in Arkansas for many years, including as first Lady of the state.
> 
> Where you're born is increasingly irrelevant.



She's spent more time in NY and Illinois and Arkansas is still the same poor shithole it was when she was the governess.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I thought that's where you were going, you believe I am Schuyylar I see.
> 
> That's one of the dumbest assumptions ever made on this site.. You do know I have met like 5 or 6 people from this site, got high, exchanged clones,seeds and a dog.


like I said make another account. It might help with your Bernie support.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm sitting at a precinct table (organized by subdivision) right now and ALL of us are first time caucus goers and Bernie boosters.


take some pics. We would love to see them


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 1, 2016)

Looks like I called Oklahoma and Massachusettes too early for Sanders

It's over, it's Clinton vs. Trump in the general in November


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> like I said make another account. It might help with your Bernie support.




You must have whiffed some chemicals at work..you ain't making any sense dude.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Looks like I called Oklahoma and Massachusettes too early for Sanders
> 
> It's over, it's Clinton vs. Trump in the general in November





He's getting steamrolled in Texas, this ain't good.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You must have whiffed some chemicals at work..you ain't making any sense dude.


no just getting tired of the Bernie fanatics. One thing to support your candidate, another to go full blown crazy for them. They still human. No matter what I will be voting Dem in the fall


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> no just getting tired of the Bernie fanatics. One thing to support your candidate, another to go full blown crazy for them. They still human. No matter what I will be voting Dem in the fall






So that's why you falsely accuse me of having another account and pretending to be a woman from Florida? I been on this site for 8 years with one account.. You sound like a crazy man saying ridiculous things like that.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> So that's why you falsely accuse me of having another account and pretending to be a woman from Florida? I been on this site for 8 years with one account.. You sound like a crazy man saying ridiculous things like that.


sure whatever you say. again make another account for Bernie


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> He's getting steamrolled in Texas, this ain't good.


Goddamnit, I called it too early again, Oklahoma swung back to favoring Sanders (I'm watching the live coverage on CNN)

Massachusettes is still competitive

I think Clinton has already won Georgia, Alabama, Virginia and Arkansas

Trump will lose Texas, but I think he wins every other state


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

Okay..you are too stupid to speak to.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Goddamnit, I called it too early again, Oklahoma swung back to favoring Sanders (I'm watching the live coverage on CNN)
> 
> Massachusettes is still competitive
> 
> ...






I'll keep hope alive if he takes Mass and Oklahoma.. Trump is killing it tonight..Carson, Kasich are killing Rubio..I love it


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

No one of the twenty people around my table has ever attended a caucus before.

This auditorium is PACKED, full of first timers. That in itself says a lot about how much people in this city care about who gets the nomination.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> She's spent more time in NY and Illinois and Arkansas is still the same poor shithole it was when she was the governess.


Dude. Her husband was governor. She worked at Rose Law firm downtown. I delivered chinese food, I knew where everybody worked lol


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Goddamnit, I called it too early again, Oklahoma swung back to favoring Sanders (I'm watching the live coverage on CNN)
> 
> Massachusettes is still competitive
> 
> ...


Keep watching for reports from Ft Collins. The Asian reporter is hot!


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

Haha I forgot you got kin there.. Hillary on CNN n strategically places couple black men and Muslim women right behind her.. Do people really fall for this bullshit?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What's the vibe like in Colorado, I haven't seen real reliable polling data? Who are the people you know voting for?


My table is easily 90% for Bernie. I'm at the caucus table, where it counts tonight.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Haha I forgot you got kin there.. Hillary on CNN n strategically places couple black men and Muslim women right behind her.. Do people really fall for this bullshit?


Do you have to keep asking questions you already know the answers to?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What's the vibe like in Colorado, I haven't seen real reliable polling data? Who are the people you know voting for?


I CAUCUSED FOR BERNIE! 

Of the 96 attendees from my precinct (a full 45% of all registered Democrats in it!), 16 voted for Mrs Clinton, and the remaining 80 voted for Mr Sanders. 

The vast majority of the entire hall was there for Bernie. 

There was an astonishing crush of people for a caucus event. It was completely overwhelming for the organizers. 

History was made tonight. These people are going to be politically active from now on, and unless the Powers That Be can completely short circuit democracy, their days of running the show are numbered.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

@Padawanbater2 you know, I think you're the only one who actually followed me through the caucus here. That's too bad, because I know a revolution when I see one, this ain't my first. 

Whether Bernie wins or not, American politics will never be the same.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Bernie wins Colorado.

What were they smokin? ;]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> @Padawanbater2 you know, I think you're the only one who actually followed me through the caucus here. That's too bad, because I know a revolution when I see one, this ain't my first.
> 
> Whether Bernie wins or not, American politics will never be the same.


I agree, man. It all started in 08. 2012 was relatively standard since Obama ran again, but 2016 is much different than previous elections in a lot of different ways. I can tell the political climate among voters is changing, more people are becoming more politically active and researching the issues. I didn't expect Sanders to do this well tonight, pleasantly surprised. That wouldn't have happened in any other election, and I have a feeling it'll only get better as we have more of them. The internet is changing the game. 

Good job on caucusing, man. I'd be right there with you if I were in Colorado


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Bernie wins Colorado.
> 
> What were they smokin? ;]





The fine progressive and intelligent people of Colorado have spoken, Feel The Bern!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The fine progressive and intelligent people of Colorado have spoken, Feel The Bern!


The caucus was held at the high school I graduated from, nearly 30 years ago. Tonight's was hands down the best civics lesson I ever got there.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2016)

.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> .


?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 1, 2016)

Texas really hurt Bernie bad. No way in hell he is going to recover from that one.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Haha I forgot you got kin there.. Hillary on CNN n strategically places couple black men and Muslim women right behind her.. Do people really fall for this bullshit?


I saw that too. One white dude lower left and let's be honest here, he was very "feminine" for lack of a better term. The sheep will fall for anything and the old hag is pulling out blatant political pandering.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 2, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I saw that too. One white dude lower left and let's be honest here, he was very "feminine" for lack of a better term. The sheep will fall for anything and the old hag is pulling out blatant political pandering.


Black woman, green shirt over Clintons right shoulder.

I called my wife to see her. She was hilarious looking the way she was cheering and waving the flag around.


----------



## spandy (Mar 2, 2016)

Feel the burn


----------



## spandy (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## hyroot (Mar 2, 2016)

So after last night I guess this thread is officially done.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 2, 2016)

Last night just shows how fuckin dumb the majority of Democrat voters are, pulling the lever for that establishment pos. Get ready for more of the same old bullshit.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm actively rooting for chaos now, I guess this is payback from the civil war.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 2, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm actively rooting for chaos now, I guess this is payback from the civil war.


So the south shall rise again. Lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 2, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm actively rooting for chaos now, I guess this is payback from the civil war.


Last night was evidence of a stark sea change in how people, at least here, are treating their electoral responsibilities. Caucuses are normal sleepy lil meetings where maybe a few dozen people show up. 

Last night's turnout in my precinct rivaled that for a presidential election day! 

So change is coming. Someone needs to lead it. I'm guessing Bernie isn't going to quit just because he doesn't get nominated.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2016)

It was that " Socialist" label..the dummies in the south are extremely gullible. I was looking @ the delegate count..Sanders is in better shape than I thought.. Its clear the south is lost but if he cleans up in the north and Midwest..this ain't over.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2016)

hyroot said:


> So the south shall rise again. Lol.



Never


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 2, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> It was that " Socialist" label..the dummies in the south are extremely gullible. I was looking @ the delegate count..Sanders is in better shape than I thought.. Its clear the south is lost but if he cleans up in the north and Midwest..this ain't over.


That super delegate count looks pretty insurmountable. More evidence of electoral gerrymandering.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 2, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> It was that " Socialist" label..the dummies in the south are extremely gullible. I was looking @ the delegate count..Sanders is in better shape than I thought.. Its clear the south is lost but if he cleans up in the north and Midwest..this ain't over.


Sanders says he supports free college education even for private schools 
NO!
And having a 16 year old daughter who will be going to college in 2 years. I also know free college = higher standards. 
There are only so many spots. And she isn't going to make the cut if it's free


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders says he supports free college education even for private schools
> NO!
> And having a 16 year old daughter who will be going to college in 2 years. I also know free college = higher standards.
> There are only so many spots. And she isn't going to make the cut if it's free


Lol so you think your daughter is stupid? Nice message to put out there, pops!


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2016)

I never agreed with free state schools, but community college should be free.. I also never agreed with paid leave for parents from work..if you want or need time off..great, take it but paid? Gtfo here.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That super delegate count looks pretty insurmountable. More evidence of electoral gerrymandering.




Texas really hurt but 35 states to go.. If this were a football game its 21-7 in the first half.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders says he supports free college education even for private schools
> NO!
> And having a 16 year old daughter who will be going to college in 2 years. I also know free college = higher standards.
> There are only so many spots. And she isn't going to make the cut if it's free


That's not how it works, they're not going to ration spots for school or health care


----------



## spandy (Mar 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders says he supports free college education even for private schools
> NO!
> And having a 16 year old daughter who will be going to college in 2 years. I also know free college = higher standards.
> There are only so many spots. And she isn't going to make the cut if it's free


Well maybe college isn't for her then. She could always learn a trade instead.

But if what you say is true, everyone should support free college, seing as we wont have to pay for any sub par students to be there...


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I CAUCUSED FOR BERNIE!
> 
> Of the 96 attendees from my precinct (a full 45% of all registered Democrats in it!), 16 voted for Mrs Clinton, and the remaining 80 voted for Mr Sanders.
> 
> ...




and shout out goes to Colorado, Minnesota, Oklahoma and Vermont!!!

Especially, Tty, for getting involved..

job well done!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's not how it works, they're not going to ration spots for school or health care


I stand by my comment above.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 2, 2016)

spandy said:


>



I like the way trump thinks

But what if he's trolling the fuck outta america...and when he does become POTUS...he sticks it to everyone


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> and shout out goes to Colorado, Minnesota, Oklahoma and Vermont!
> 
> Especially, Tty, for getting involved..
> 
> job well done!!!


I participated in and watched a minor revolution in progress; the turnout rivalled a presidential election! For a caucus?!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> I like the way trump thinks
> 
> But what if he's trolling the fuck outta america...and when he does become POTUS...he sticks it to everyone


Are you saying you're afraid he'll run true to form? 

Me too.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> I like the way trump thinks
> 
> But what if he's trolling the fuck outta america...and when he does become POTUS...he sticks it to everyone


well he's gonna release his plan after election..soooo I guess you'll find out what's behind door or box #1 then

I mean why bother now?..he's not president yet..no sense..and he's got A LOT of sense..

and..it's WHAT he DOES..just ask him..he'll tell you the same thing..


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 2, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I never agreed with free state schools, but community college should be free.. I also never agreed with paid leave for parents from work..if you want or need time off..great, take it but paid? Gtfo here.


I think I'd like to see them free. We've been giving the money to ExxonMobil and Lockheed Martin for long enough to know it isn't doing us any good there, so maybe if we invested IN THE FUTURE OF OUR OWN CITIZENS, it might work out better?!


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> I like the way trump thinks
> 
> But what if he's trolling the fuck outta america...and when he does become POTUS...he sticks it to everyone





Trump didn't just do a 180 in the last 6 months.. He's just pandering to angry GOP voters in a weak ass field.. He's on tape ' off the record' saying to a NYT reporter that there is no wall coming and this country needs illegal immigrants.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 2, 2016)

I like trump

We seriously do not need a female in the white house. ...it just isn't gonna work...when she is on ....well she's past menopause 

Let's put it this way. .she's a female. ..her chemicals are all kinds of fucked up....she is not good for the USA 

Sanders...I just look at him and see phoney


I see trump I see a troll but I think hes best for buisness. ...


We will all see


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> I like trump
> 
> We seriously do not need a female in the white house. ...it just isn't gonna work...when she is on ....well she's past menopause
> 
> ...


Wow. You just confirmed that you're a misogynistic idiot.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I think I'd like to see them free. We've been giving the money to ExxonMobil and Lockheed Martin for long enough to know it isn't doing us any good there, so maybe if we invested IN THE FUTURE OF OUR OWN CITIZENS, it might work out better?!




Free community college is doable..not free state schools, and I think state schools should be reserved for the brightest.. Whole lot of kids wasting their parents money (15-30) k yearly on a degree that's going nowhere or could be had from online courses. I agree about investing in our future but let's be honest..school ain't for everyone.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 2, 2016)

Trumps theme song


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Wow. You just confirmed that you're a misogynistic idiot.



Is that old news? Everyone should know me by now


----------



## Rrog (Mar 2, 2016)

Get out the butter and jelly, 'cause Bernie's TOAST


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 2, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Free community college is doable..not free state schools, and I think state schools should be reserved for the brightest.. Whole lot of kids wasting their parents money (15-30) k yearly on a degree that's going nowhere or could be had from online courses. I agree about investing in our future but let's be honest..school ain't for everyone.


I didn't say it had to be compulsory, I just think that 

A. Education can be delivered for far less than it is now; example- free in my book doesn't cover the inanity known as college sports programs. 

B. Investing in those who *want* to go to school is about the best one we can make in our nation's future. Any notion to the contrary is shortsighted and frankly a bit brain dead

C. I'm a product of lots of testing and I can tell you that all of it is flawed. I believe in Thomas Jefferson's admission policy; admit them all! After the first semester, sweep out the trash. You might be surprised who ends up at the front of the class.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Get out the butter and jelly, 'cause Bernie's TOAST


Yeah, I did my part but it's not looking good right now.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Is that old news? Everyone should know me by now


Ok. Bye.

I'm betting you live in the Springs, plenty like you there.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Ok. Bye.
> 
> I'm betting you live in the Springs, plenty like you there.



I sure doodz...why mad...who care..I'm not mad at your views


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 2, 2016)

Why Sanders Won Super Tuesday:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/cenk-uygur/why-bernie-sanders-won-su_b_9363416.html


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2016)

You'd be very surprised how much revenue the football a basketball programs bring in.. They fund the science dept and other unprofitable sports( womens) 

I agree that education itself could be done for 1\3 of what most university charge.. I been saying for 10 years its going to be the next bubble to bust.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Lol so you think your daughter is stupid? Nice message to put out there, pops!


Stupid? Hardly. But she doesn't use her intelligence for anything better than a 3.2 gpa.
That's not going to cut it. Need an example of limited seats? 
India


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 2, 2016)

spandy said:


> Well maybe college isn't for her then. She could always learn a trade instead.
> 
> But if what you say is true, everyone should support free college, seing as we wont have to pay for any sub par students to be there...


No we will be paying for sub par colleges. And religious ones as well. You want tax dollars to go to Bob Jones university? 
How about a madrassa?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> No we will be paying for sub par colleges. And religious ones as well. You want tax dollars to go to Bob Jones university?
> How about a madrassa?


Tax dollars can't fund religious organizations, right there in the 1st amendment


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Stupid? Hardly. But she doesn't use her intelligence for anything better than a 3.2 gpa.
> That's not going to cut it. Need an example of limited seats?
> India




We don't have that overpopulation YET..its coming though unfortunately. 3.2 is solid work, she be fine.. If I was a woman I'd jump into- 

Nursing- its hard work but pays great and tons of job security. 

Teaching- pay is dependent on district but can be very good n summer off. 

Daycare- sure kids are a pain in the ass but parents pay a fortune to good daycare, ya hire a few girls cheaply who enjoy it and put webcams up everywhere for the parents to check on..its a gold mine.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Tax dollars can't fund religious organizations, right there in the 1st amendment


Bullshit we are doing it now with vouchers


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 2, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You'd be very surprised how much revenue the football a basketball programs bring in.. They fund the science dept and other unprofitable sports( womens)
> 
> I agree that education itself could be done for 1\3 of what most university charge.. I been saying for 10 years its going to be the next bubble to bust.


It can be done for next to nothing; a university need be no more than money for professor's salaries and space rental. NONE of those ivy covered buildings ate necessary! NONE of those overpaid, self important bureaucrats known as administrative or executive staff are necessary! 

There's a free online website that been disseminating the same information and wisdom, it's been there for a decade or better and it's free. 

Education IS expensive. It costs time, effort and attention. Think it's not worth it? Try adding up the costs of ignorance!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Bullshit we are doing it now with vouchers


Be that as it may, the Constitution forbids it, so if someone is doing it, they're breaking the law


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Be that as it may, the Constitution forbids it, so if someone is doing it, they're breaking the law


...... and the Marxist continues to preach Constitutional conservatism. Is this supposed to be some sort of a dark, twisted satire?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2016)

Looking at a map of 08, Hillary kicked ass in the South too.. Just sayin


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 2, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Looking at a map of 08, Hillary kicked ass in the South too.. Just sayin


And I'll give you 3 guesses as to why.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 2, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Texas really hurt Bernie bad. No way in hell he is going to recover from that one.


irrelevant state.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 2, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Looking at a map of 08, Hillary kicked ass in the South too.. Just sayin


irrelevant states.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 2, 2016)

spandy said:


> Feel the burn


irrelevant..the real show is just about to begin..


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 2, 2016)

hyroot said:


> So after last night I guess this thread is officially done.


Bernies just getting started:

Tonight could have been the knock out punch if Clinton had won CO & MN. But she didn't! She lost them big. Now, he has a $40 million war chest and favorable map in front of him. Feel the Bern!

Time is on Bernie's side. The more he runs, the more people find out about him. Everyone already knows Clinton. She's gaining no new voters. Every day he gains ground. So, now he lives to fight many other days. She is in a race against time and she didn't close the door tonight. Tick, tock. Tick, tock!


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 2, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Texas really hurt but 35 states to go.. If this were a football game its 21-7 in the first half.


15 of 50 states? More like the first quarter..


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Tax dollars can't fund religious organizations, right there in the 1st amendment


and yet they do by allowing them Non-profit status.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bernies just getting started:
> 
> Tonight could have been the knock out punch if Clinton had won CO & MN. But she didn't! She lost them big. Now, he has a $40 million war chest and favorable map in front of him. Feel the Bern!
> 
> Time is on Bernie's side. The more he runs, the more people find out about him. Everyone already knows Clinton. She's gaining no new voters. Every day he gains ground. So, now he lives to fight many other days. She is in a race against time and she didn't close the door tonight. Tick, tock. Tick, tock!



Most of the delegates were in those states Hillary won. He's gonna have to win almost all the rest of the states. That's a slim chance.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> irrelevant states.





hyroot said:


> Most of the delegates were in those states Hillary won. He's gonna have to win almost all the rest of the states. That's a slim chance.





You both are kinda right.. Georgia n Texas hurt.. Huge populations but Bernie should cleanup in the rust belt, and the northwest.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 2, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Most of the delegates were in those states Hillary won. He's gonna have to win almost all the rest of the states. That's a slim chance.[/QUOTE
> 
> you're wrong and here's why:
> 
> March 8th is huge because whoever wins Michigan has momentum going into March 15th -- the real Super Tuesday (FL, OH, IL, NC and MO). That's Colossal Tuesday. And maybe the Ides of March for Hillary Clinton.


you're wrong and here's why:

March 8th is huge because whoever wins Michigan has momentum going into March 15th -- the real Super Tuesday (FL, OH, IL, NC and MO). That's Colossal Tuesday. And maybe the Ides of March for Hillary


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 2, 2016)

no clinton no clinton no clinton
no clinton no clinton


----------



## spandy (Mar 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> you're wrong and here's why:
> 
> March 8th is huge because whoever wins Michigan has momentum going into March 15th -- the real Super Tuesday (FL, OH, IL, NC and MO). That's Colossal Tuesday. And maybe the Ides of March for Hillary


Even your burn buddy knows its over.



Padawanbater2 said:


> Looks like I called Oklahoma and Massachusettes too early for Sanders
> 
> It's over, it's Clinton vs. Trump in the general in November


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 2, 2016)

spandy said:


> Even your burn buddy knows its over.


citation <yawn>


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> citation <yawn>


When it gets to the convention, Hillary Clinton will get the nomination.

The more voters Bernie gets, the better it may be for Hillary in the long run. He’ll continue to round-up the young voters, and when he secedes the nomination to Clinton, she’ll hope to take those voters with her.

http://www.ora.tv/offthegrid/article/2016/3/1/hillary-clinton-v-bernie-sanders-its-about-superdelegates


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 2, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> When it gets to the convention, Hillary Clinton will get the nomination.
> 
> The more voters Bernie gets, the better it may be for Hillary in the long run. He’ll continue to round-up the young voters, and when he secedes the nomination to Clinton, she’ll hope to take those voters with her.
> 
> http://www.ora.tv/offthegrid/article/2016/3/1/hillary-clinton-v-bernie-sanders-its-about-superdelegates



And Bernie gets to keep the party contributions when he goes home so it`s just big win or small win for Bernie.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm voting John Kasich no matter what,but........


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 3, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> When it gets to the convention, Hillary Clinton will get the nomination.
> 
> The more voters Bernie gets, the better it may be for Hillary in the long run. He’ll continue to round-up the young voters, and when he secedes the nomination to Clinton, she’ll hope to take those voters with her.
> 
> http://www.ora.tv/offthegrid/article/2016/3/1/hillary-clinton-v-bernie-sanders-its-about-superdelegates


not so fast..our millennial youth is way smarter than
you think..if I have a problem giving my vote to Clinton, they will too:

prophetic..listen to the words, men.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 3, 2016)

I've decided to write-in Sanders in the general if he doesn't get the nomination.

my vote will still be heard and represented.

let the chips fall where they may for Clinton and the DNC.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 3, 2016)

Ron Paul redeux


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 3, 2016)

not even close.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I've decided to write-in Sanders in the general if he doesn't get the nomination.
> 
> my vote will still be heard and represented.
> 
> let the chips fall where they may for Clinton and the DNC.


 Would you suggest that all of Hillarys supporters do the same if Sanders gets the Democratic nomination?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 4, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> Would you suggest that all of Hillarys supporters do the same if Sanders gets the Democratic nomination?


something needs to be done to sober the political system.

CU must be overturned or all stays as is.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>



Ma., on your chart is incorrect. Bernie made a clean kill in Ma.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 4, 2016)

Sanders: After a lot of thought, I voted for me..

http://www.politico.com/blogs/2016-dem-primary-live-updates-and-results/2016/03/bernie-sanders-super-tuesday-vote-220018


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 5, 2016)

Media Blackout Spurs Thousands of Supporters March in 45 Cities:

http://usuncut.com/politics/media-blackout-as-thousands-of-bernie-supporters-march-in-45-cities/

Sanders2016!


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 5, 2016)

See? How sad is this? Is this the Anerica you want?

Sanders2016!

Famous Sanders Supporters Afraid to Voice Opinion:

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2016/03/04/susan-sarandon-bernie-sanders-fans-afraid-to-voice-support-fear-clinton/


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 5, 2016)

Sarah Silverman Dumps Hillary for Sanders: He's Not For Sale..

Sanders2016!

http://www.salon.com/2016/03/05/hes_not_for_sale_sarah_silverman_explains_why_she_dumped_hillary_clinton_for_bernie_sanders_on_real_time_with_bill_maher/


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 5, 2016)

this is completely valid and totally against the law..in Florida it's 100 feet and politicians are excluded from this area or entering polling place..but do you think Clinton be prosecuted?

Sanders2016!

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwjl-73g26nLAhXFkh4KHbanAkIQqG8IDTAA&url=http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/2016/03/04/bernie-supporters-call-for-revote-arrest-bill-clinton-for-mass-poll-controversy/Pv8tAZ8yGvXacdVBxEsvdJ/story.html&usg=AFQjCNFFWD9IYfvPPNuF63wwj0dT_eKQDg&sig2=UuJzQGZYbSRWY5FHelfALQ


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 5, 2016)

Sanders to Appear at Fox News Town Hall:

http://www.politico.com/blogs/on-media/2016/03/bernie-sanders-fox-news-town-hall-220216

Sanders2016!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Media Blackout Spurs Thousands of Supporters March in 45 Cities:
> 
> http://usuncut.com/politics/media-blackout-as-thousands-of-bernie-supporters-march-in-45-cities/
> 
> Sanders2016!


More evidence that we lack a democracy in our 'free' country.

We have a mass media and news dissemination system that's more about the message they want sent than reporting what's actually happening.

"Bad News", by former CBS News Senior Correspondent Tom Fenton.

You know, what if those who don't want Americans to actually choose their next president succeed?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sarah Silverman Dumps Hillary for Sanders: He's Not For Sale..
> 
> Sanders2016!
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2016/03/05/hes_not_for_sale_sarah_silverman_explains_why_she_dumped_hillary_clinton_for_bernie_sanders_on_real_time_with_bill_maher/


BAD ASS QUOTE OF THE DAY; 
Sarah Silverman equated Citizens United to rampant steroid use in the MLB — in order to compete with everyone else, you have to siphon campaign dollars from a cesspool of special interests.

“Hillary takes money from banks and big business and super PACs,” Silverman explained, but “so did Barack Obama; she’s no different than anybody else. She was the best choice, I thought, because all of them do it.”

“Then someone came along who doesn’t do it, who is not for sale,” she added.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders to Appear at Fox News Town Hall:
> 
> http://www.politico.com/blogs/on-media/2016/03/bernie-sanders-fox-news-town-hall-220216
> 
> Sanders2016!


This shows a genuine desire to reach out to everyone, not just sycophants.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You know, what if those who don't want Americans to actually choose their next president succeed?


that's my whole point..what if they do?

this is why Clinton will NEVER get my vote.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 5, 2016)

the people shouldn't be afraid of the oligarchy(Sanders is unelectable)..the oligarchy should be afraid of the people(Sanders is VERY electable).

Sanders2016!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> that's my whole point..what if they do?
> 
> this is why Clinton will NEVER get my vote.


Then the establishment wins anyway, because the other side is already in bed with them.

Write in campaign for Bernard Sanders. 

If he actually gets the popular vote, yet somehow isn't accepted as the people's choice, then frankly the 'powers that be' will have lost the right to govern and We the People must therefor start afresh and create a new one.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 5, 2016)

How many super Saturday delegates will Bernie get?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Then the establishment wins anyway, because the other side is already in bed with them.
> 
> Write in campaign for Bernard Sanders.
> 
> If he actually gets the popular vote, yet somehow isn't accepted as the people's choice, then frankly the 'powers that be' will have lost the right to govern and We the People must therefor start afresh and create a new one.


that's what I've decided to do..write him in.

many groups have now been started for this very fight you suggest:

http://www.berniesandersvideo.com/facebook-groups.html

http://www.democraticunderground.com/?com=forum&id=1280

http://www.southeastmichiganberners.com/map

'we the people' are taking this very seriously..we are not going away or turning our vote over to Hillary.

this is going to be like 'Occupy' but with leadership and larger scale.

With media blackout, there is a silent movement out here..no one is talking about but they will vote for him..it is media silence that was their biggest mistake..they have no idea what we're doing because they don't cover it. Blackout works both ways.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 5, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> How many super Saturday delegates will Bernie get?


matters not..it's Colossal Tuesday that does..this week, Michigan is the prize..the 15th are the big states including Florida.

We will then know where we stand.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> that's what I've decided to do..write him in.
> 
> many groups have now been started for this very fight you suggest:
> 
> ...


Then you have wasted a vote and secured a Republican victory. Hope you like the SCOTUS they put in place.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> matters not..it's Colossal Tuesday that does..this week, Michigan is the prize..the 15th are the big states including Florida.
> 
> We will then know where we stand.


All primary and caucus matter. To say they don't is fooling yourself and is quite silly.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> All primary and caucus matter. To say they don't is fooling yourself and is quite silly.


everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> everyone is entitled to their opinion.


True. Even if yours is wrong.
I hope by November you come around


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> True. Even if yours is wrong.
> I hope by November you come around


wrong according to you.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> wrong according to you.


Well if a politician had the same thought as you, which is " some primaries and caucus don't matter or are irreverent " they will find themselves behind in the delegate count. It's all about the delegates and the superdelegates in the Democratic primaries. Hillary and her supporters understand this. Bernie and his supporters are new to this and do not.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 5, 2016)

Hillary can eliminate the Bernie write in option........."Clinton/Sanders 2016" by putting him on the ticket. I believe Bernie would do it because he will see it's his obligation to the nation to do everything in his power to not let Trump win. I trust Bernie will do the right thing....because that's what he does


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Hillary can eliminate the Bernie write in option........."Clinton/Sanders 2016" by putting him on the ticket. I believe Bernie would do it because he will see it's his obligation to the nation to do everything in his power to not let Trump win. I trust Bernie will do the right thing....because that's what he does


I don't see Hillary doing that, but who knows


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2016)

When do they usually announce their VP picks?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> When do they usually announce their VP picks?


Bernie should pick Robert Reich. You know he'd say, "YES!"


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie should pick Robert Reich.


I'd rather see Bob on the economic team with Richard Wolff, Joseph Stiglitz and Thomas Piketty! Has Sanders floated any names around about who he might pick?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie should pick Robert Reich. You know he'd say, "YES!"


If Bernie gets the nomination he gets my vote......will you pledge the same for Hillary?....


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'd rather see Bob on the economic team with Richard Wolff, Joseph Stiglitz and Thomas Piketty! Has Sanders floated any names around about who he might pick?


Ummm, if the economic team is headed by the VP himself, I'd say that would amply demonstrate the administration's intentions and magnify its influence. Both of these would be VERY GOOD things.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> If Bernie gets the nomination he gets my vote......will you pledge the same for Hillary?....


Not sure how much more plainly I can put it than Mrs Clinton's campaign is distinction from the republicans without the essential difference of lack of corporate influence and ultimately therefore just business as usual.

Do you not see that the parties themselves are simple shells, moved about by corporate money? It's the. 01% who are the enemy, Sir! You're aimed in the wrong direction entirely and not thinking about the situation strategically.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> If Bernie gets the nomination he gets my vote......will you pledge the same for Hillary?....


Same with me.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 5, 2016)

If I was a Republican and Clinton gets the democratic nomination. I would be telling all the college kids to write in Bernie Sanders, or don't vote because both sides are the same or scream Benghazi/email scandal.

Just saying


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Not sure how much more plainly I can put it than Mrs Clinton's campaign is distinction from the republicans without the essential difference of lack of corporate influence and ultimately therefore just business as usual.
> 
> Do you not see that the parties themselves are simple shells, moved about by corporate money? It's the. 01% who are the enemy, Sir! You're aimed in the wrong direction entirely and not thinking about the situation strategically.


Your thinking will put a Republican in office and have the SCOTUS leaning right for years and years to come.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> If I was a Republican and Clinton gets the democratic nomination. I would be telling all the college kids to write in Bernie Sanders, or don't vote because both sides are the same or scream Benghazi/email scandal.
> 
> Just saying


Your thinking will also have a Republican in office. Hope you ready for that.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> When do they usually announce their VP picks?


after they receive nomination.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> If Bernie gets the nomination he gets my vote......will you pledge the same for Hillary?....


why not just vote for Sanders..stop beating around the bush.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> why not just vote for Sanders..stop beating around the bush.


I'm saying I'll take either Bernie or Hillary, to keep trump out.......can you say the same?.....


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Same with me.


then vote for him now.

saying you'll vote him in the general but not the primary?

that's kinda ass backwards.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Not sure how much more plainly I can put it than Mrs Clinton's campaign is distinction from the republicans without the essential difference of lack of corporate influence and ultimately therefore just business as usual.
> 
> Do you not see that the parties themselves are simple shells, moved about by corporate money? It's the. 01% who are the enemy, Sir! You're aimed in the wrong direction entirely and not thinking about the situation strategically.


Non answer......will you support the democratic nominee?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'll take either Bernie or Hillary, to keep trump out.......can you say the same?.....


I believe he will be our nominee..we can make this happen by voting for him the primary then if he doesn't make it you can still vote for her, but at least you voted for change.

everybody likes this guy..the only ones saying its Hillary and Trump is the media and they have everyone believing it.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Non answer......will you support the democratic nominee?


I will support only Bernie Sanders.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I will support only Bernie Sanders.


you gonna throw yourself on the floor & kick & scream too? that's what children do when they don't get what they want.....please post pics


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 5, 2016)

if the media would 'allow' people to know about Sanders, he would run away with the election..apparently they have something to lose..control.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> if the media would 'allow' people to know about Sanders, he would run away with the election..apparently they have something to lose..control.


You blaming "the media"....you sound just like the republicans...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> then vote for him now.
> 
> saying you'll vote him in the general but not the primary?
> 
> that's kinda ass backwards.


I'm going to stay out of the Dem primary. I will let my fellow Dems decide who they think is the best. I'm going to vote in the Repuke primary to assure that the worst Repuke is selected.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> if the media would 'allow' people to know about Sanders, he would run away with the election..apparently they have something to lose..control.


You have to understand Hillary has been running since 2008. Bernie just started last year.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> you gonna throw yourself on the floor & kick & scream too? that's what children do when they don't get what they want.....please post pics


I hope when all is said and done she thinks about that SCOTUS seat(s)


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You blaming "the media"....you sound just like the republicans...


it's a fact they blackout his campaign.

it's going to backfire..you wait and see..if they thought 2012 was s shock..that's nothing compared to what will happen.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm going to stay out of the Dem primary. I will let my fellow Dems decide who they think is the best. I'm going to vote in the Repuke primary to assure that the worst Repuke is selected.


what state are you?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I hope when all is said and done she thinks about that SCOTUS seat(s)


and what makes you think Obama will not make a selection?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> and what makes you think Obama will not make a selection?


Cuz McConnell said so


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Non answer......will you support the democratic nominee?


Not sure yet


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> and what makes you think Obama will not make a selection?


he will, but the Repukes will only block. They said as much


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> what state are you?


A state with an open primary


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> if the media would 'allow' people to know about Sanders, he would run away with the election..apparently they have something to lose..control.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 5, 2016)

Why can't any of you guy's take it like a man when you lose?..(sorry Sch)...it always has to be a conspiracy or evil plot....You must have played that new style Little League baseball where everyone gets to play & there are no losers when you were kids...
You sound as goofy as Annonomous..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Why can't any of you guy's take it like a man when you lose?..(sorry Sch)...it always has to be a conspiracy or evil plot....You must have played that new style Little League baseball where everyone gets to play & there are no losers when you were kids...
> You sound as goofy as Annonomous..


I'm voting for the dem candidate either way but to say the mainstream media isn't biased towards particular candidates is demonstrably false


----------



## ky man (Mar 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'm saying I'll take either Bernie or Hillary, to keep trump out.......can you say the same?.....


ME personley I would love to see BERNIE win this election,But If I bet on the election this year my money would be bet on TRUMP for one reason he is not a caure polition and iam also a reg, dem,.hope you can read my bad spelling...ky


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2016)

ky man said:


> ME personley I would love to see BERNIE win this election,But If I bet on the election this year my money would be bet on TRUMP for one reason he is not a caure polition and iam also a reg, dem,.hope you can read my bad spelling...ky


What's up with your spelling, man?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2016)

ky man said:


> ME personley I would love to see BERNIE win this election,But If I bet on the election this year my money would be bet on TRUMP for one reason he is not a caure polition and iam also a reg, dem,.hope you can read my bad spelling...ky


Yes you should vote for Trump. You seem like a great fit.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What's up with your spelling, man?


He is one of the poorly educated that trump loves... duh!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2016)

Kansas has correctly predicted the democratic nominee for the past 50 years

Sanders just won Kansas


----------



## Huckster79 (Mar 5, 2016)

I too am frustrated with the lack of coverage of bernies successes.... His crowds are huge!!!! I was recently part of one- filled the whole lower level of the stadium and the upper deck seating that was curtained off had to be open to allow more people in!!!! I get Bernie still faces a stiff headwind- but it's still a hell of a fight to go- Hillary is no longer inevitable at all!!! He won 2 of 3 tonight and yet little focus on that.... In fact one news network headline tonight: Clinton and trump win LA... 

Are you kidding me? Had this fallen the other way the headlines would be Hillary has all the momentum, where's the story on Bernie has not lost momentum.

Though not usually a conspiracy theorist I do BELEIVE the events of late prove how the 1% control so much- both parties and the media... Is the writing on the wall not huge Clinton vs trump is what they want! They even have the GOP being quite quiet about all their usual anti Hillary lines... Why???? Cuz they want to make sure she's the nominee - not the rank and file republican but the 1% controlling the actions of these marianette puppets!! THE IDEA OF A NOT FOR SALE BERNIE IN THE OVAL OFFICE MAKES THEM SHAKE IN THEIR ITALIAN LEATHER SHOES!!!!

Hillary is only inevitable if we belly up and say "yup she is inevitable May as well be with her whole time". Come on!!! If we gave up every uphill battle before it was over we would still be subjects to the crown of England!

Don't now be subjects of the crown of the 1%!!!! VOTE BERNIE

Go Bernie go!!!!
ps: I have a single litmus test for my vote- regardless of imperfections: who's more progressive.... And that's who gets me vote- thays why I love Bernie


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Kansas has correctly predicted the democratic nominee for the past 50 years
> 
> Sanders just won Kansas


Kentucky predicts the Republican nominee 100% of the time. Go Trump!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 5, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Kentucky predicts the Republican nominee 100% of the time. Go Trump!


see what you started?.......did the groundhog see it's shadow this year?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Why can't any of you guy's take it like a man when you lose?..(sorry Sch)...it always has to be a conspiracy or evil plot....You must have played that new style Little League baseball where everyone gets to play & there are no losers when you were kids...
> You sound as goofy as Annonomous..


Have you considered the possibility that we're right?


----------



## ky man (Mar 6, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He is one of the poorly educated that trump loves... duh!!


I had to go to work did not have time for school,and did VERRY VERRY well for my sealf.Better then most collage grads did...


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Kansas has correctly predicted the democratic nominee for the past 50 years
> 
> Sanders just won Kansas


That's interesting. I'd never heard this before.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 6, 2016)

ky man said:


> ME personley I would love to see BERNIE win this election,But If I bet on the election this year my money would be bet on TRUMP for one reason he is not a caure polition and iam also a reg, dem,.hope you can read my bad spelling...ky


then VOTE for Sanders and BET your money with local bookie or online betting.

win/win.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> see what you started?.......did the groundhog see it's shadow this year?


Puxatauny Phil has only been accurate 39% of the time..so I'm gonna say Kansas has more going for it at 100%

reason? 100%>39%

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwj4teqlnKzLAhVElR4KHfaLDi4QFggKMAA&url=http://m.livescience.com/32974-punxsutawney-phil-weather-prediction-accuracy.html&usg=AFQjCNEo59ngYL1w5OTZcfZvcxsREWqQkg&sig2=NctbnzQXM-5uJZl4Ffmocw


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 6, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> That's interesting. I'd never heard this before.


neither have I and considering they are Bible Belt that's an amazing predictor.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Kansas has correctly predicted the democratic nominee for the past 50 years
> 
> Sanders just won Kansas


I'm sure Hillary knows this so you can expect über nasty Hillary going forward.

Sanders is going to take Michigan lots of progressives there..aren't they an MMJ state?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 6, 2016)

ky man said:


> I had to go to work did not have time for school,and did VERRY VERRY well for my sealf.Better then most collage grads did...


How many people have graduated with a degree in collage? Silly art majors!!! ;]


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 6, 2016)

How well did Sanders do outside of Lawrence Kansas?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Kansas has correctly predicted the democratic nominee for the past 50 years
> 
> Sanders just won Kansas


the least predictor are most of the states Hillary has won.

Sanders will be our next president..


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> the least predictor are most of the states Hillary has won.
> 
> Sanders will be our next president..


Please keep a jar of high grade marijuana and a bottle of Moscato on the ready. I feel you might need it to ease the pain. Please remember after all is said and done we cannot allow a Republican to hold office.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> the least predictor are most of the states Hillary has won.
> 
> Sanders will be our next president..


Clinton's most likely taking Illinois, Michigan, Mississippi, Florida, North Carolina and probably Ohio

After March 15th it's likely going to be over unless something unexpected happens. Don't be like a republican claiming Romney is ahead by +14 points


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Please keep a jar of high grade marijuana and a bottle of Moscato on the ready. I feel you might need it to ease the pain. Please remember after all is said and done we cannot allow a Republican to hold office.


and why is it you think Sanders is done?

I posted plenty of links to support why he will be our next president..so did Pada.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> and why is it you think Sanders is done?
> 
> I posted plenty of links to support why he will be our next president..so did Pada.


Just because you post links does not mean he will win. 
He won two races yesterday compared to Hillarys one, but do the numbers and you will see his two wins did not give him more delegates, In fact Hillary still got more delegates with her one win. Hillary understands the map. Bernie is still figuring it out. By the time he does, it will be over. I just want you prepared for this


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 6, 2016)

#NeverHillary

If she becomes the next president, I'm moving to Belize


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You think he was worse than Bush? Is there a carbon monoxide leak in your house?
> 
> Oil is staying low for awhile, Iran is about to start dumping huge amounts... Not to mention that vehicles are increasingly more efficient n the U.S. has doubled our production over the last several years.


I heard the plan to curtail production has already fell apart.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> #NeverHillary
> 
> If she becomes the next president, I'm moving to Belize


Beautiful place, but I doubt if you would be accepted due to your "assholeness". You have to be more chill and laid-back


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Clinton's most likely taking Illinois, Michigan, Mississippi, Florida, North Carolina and probably Ohio
> 
> After March 15th it's likely going to be over unless something unexpected happens. Don't be like a republican claiming Romney is ahead by +14 points


Michigan gets points for having a black population at 14.2% greater than 10% goes to Clinton.

-however-

it also gets point for being more progressive MMJ state which imo would favor Sanders. it's also a blue state so blacks are more urban and educated compared to those in the south. election margin between candidates is 3-10%

and in 1993, Bill Clinton was perceived as the more liberal, cool guy back then.

Obama definitely was more cool than Hillary.. perceived as more uptight..not likable.

I predict simply, Sanders more popular.

I believe he will win Michigan, the rest
of the states will follow.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Michigan gets points for having a black population at 14.2% greater than 10% goes to Clinton.
> 
> -however-
> 
> it also gets point for being more progressive MMJ state which imo would favor Sanders. it's also a blue state so blacks are more urban and educated compared to those in the south. election margin between candidates is 3-10%


Why do you keep blaming black people for Sanders failure to get his message across. Maybe just maybe some people don't like the increase of taxes. You seem to want to ignore this.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Why do you keep blaming black people for Sanders failure to get his message across. Maybe just maybe some people don't like the increase of taxes. You seem to want to ignore this.


Black people are largely more moderate democrats, they tend to be against gay marriage and many of them regularly attend church, much more than their white counterparts. They'd probably consider the republican party if it weren't for the whole race issue, it shouldn't surprise people more moderate democrats would favor the more moderate democratic candidate


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Black people are largely more moderate democrats, they tend to be against gay marriage and many of them regularly attend church, much more than their white counterparts. They'd probably consider the republican party if it weren't for the whole race issue, it shouldn't surprise people more moderate democrats would favor the more moderate democratic candidate


I think you still thinking old school blacks. The new generation are not against gay marriage. Same goes for whites. Don't be that one that thinks all blacks love fried chicken while whites don't.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 6, 2016)

you know polling showed Hillary as the clear favorite and Obama won by +9. I think polls are done incorrectly.

Michigan:


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> you know polling showed Hillary as the clear favorite and Obama won by +9. I think polls are done incorrectly.
> 
> View attachment 3625048


agree. Polls can reveal what ever the poll taker wants.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 6, 2016)

margin of error 7.7%


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 6, 2016)

Bernie Sanders Supporters Least Likely to Watch Cable TV


----------



## Huckster79 (Mar 6, 2016)

Democrats as a whole were the winners of tonights and most of our debates. The debate was spirited and passionate... However regardless of which side left or right you fall on so take out your liking or disliking of the positions: Compare the intellect, issues based and substantive debate compared to what the GOP clowns on stage have pulled off for a world wide embarrassing performance time and time again. The last was the lowest of the low. I'm hard core Bernie, but I feel Democrats won the debate. We showed our maturity and depth of passion for real issues not hand and penis size!!!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 6, 2016)

Bernie did good tonight


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 6, 2016)

Bernie suggested that Hillary's gun control policy would ban guns...


doublejj said:


> Bernie did good tonight


----------



## doublejj (Mar 6, 2016)

Hillary or Bernie....either would be preferable to anything we saw on the last Rep debate..


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Bernie suggested that Hillary's gun control policy would ban guns...


She would. Go Bernie .


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm lost when Bernie said white people don't know how it is to live in the Ghetto. I see lots of whites, hispanics and blacks that live in the ghetto. Hell he Jewish does he not know where the word ghetto comes from ?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> She would. Go Bernie .


how does her policy ban guns ?


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

She pretty much spelled it for ya.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> She pretty much spelled it for ya.


You spell it for me.


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

There's a rerun on, you might want to watch it again.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> There's a rerun on, you might want to watch it again.


In other words, you just talking shit and her policy won't ban guns. How stupid are you really ?


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> In other words, you just talking shit and her policy won't ban guns. How stupid are you really ?


Not as stupid as you my leftists friend .
Spawn


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Not as stupid as you my leftists friend .
> Spawn


No you are very stupid if you think including comprehensive background checks and closing loopholes that allow guns to fall into the wrong hands means banning guns. That or you are a felon who beats his wife repeatedly and still wants a gun


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> She would. Go Bernie .


please elaborate on how hillary would literally overturn the second amendment then.

i bet you have a totally legit explanation that will make you seem so totally not stupid here.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> I have plenty of guns and have done CBI's' for many years. That is not what she is talking about dip shit.


But yet you can't say what she talking about. I ask again "how stupid are you really " I'm guessing very very very stupid.


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> But yet you can't say what she talking about. I ask again "how stupid are you really " I'm guessing very very very stupid.


 Man you fuckers are real lonely and quick to personally assult people. Nazi hate mongers is all you guys are . Grow up. Go hang yourself or something. Take uncle Andy with you.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Man you fuckers are real lonely and quick to personally assult people. Nazi hate mongers is all you guys are . Grow up. Go hang yourself or something. Take uncle Andy with you.


Does that mean you can't explain how Hillary will ban guns ? Thought so. I'm going to add another very to your stupidness


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

Poor excuse for a human being .


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Poor excuse for a human being .


Still does not explain how Hillary will ban guns. Just more of you crying


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

Says someone who makes his living collecting quarters from poor people .


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Still does not explain how Hillary will ban guns. Just more of you crying


Quit filling up my alert box . I'm right here for you poor lonely excuse of a person.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Quit filling up my alert box . I'm right here for you poor lonely excuse of a person.


Still does not explain how Hillary will ban guns. Make statements, but can't support your own statement. Must be a Trump fan


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Says someone who makes his living collecting quarters from poor people .


I guess you have to change the conversation now. LOL
So people who can't afford a washing machine should not have means to have clean clothes ?


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

Your no better than a slum lord.


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I guess you have to change the conversation now. LOL
> So people who can't afford a washing machine should not have means to have clean clothes ?


Are you smart enough to change a conversation ?


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

You and uncle Andy are a waste of my time . IGNORE .


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Are you smart enough to change a conversation ?


I'm wise enough to support any statement I make. again how will Hillary ban guns


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Your no better than a slum lord.


Why don't you want people who can't afford to own a washing machine to have clean clothes


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> You and uncle Andy are a waste of my time . IGNORE .


Meaning
"I TWS can't refute what you say and my butthurts"


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> You and uncle Andy are a waste of my time . IGNORE .


the caps lock made that statement particularly hurtful.

now who will i converse with about my desire to build a pointless wall?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the caps lock made that statement particularly hurtful.
> 
> now who will i converse with about my desire to build a pointless wall?


I hear people can build tunnels underground.


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> you know polling showed Hillary as the clear favorite and Obama won by +9. I think polls are done incorrectly.
> 
> Michigan:
> 
> View attachment 3625048



Hillary had a 30 point lead here a couple months ago..its down to 6% on the same polls.. Bernie has the momentum.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2016)

Missed the debate last night..word on the street is Bernie crushed that phony bitch.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Still does not explain how Hillary will ban guns. Just more of you crying


Don't be silly. She'll ban guns the same way that Obama did!


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Bernie did good tonight


nice I missed it and can't wait to see..


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Bernie suggested that Hillary's gun control policy would ban guns...


good for him!!..he doesn't dispute Hillarys allegations/lies often enough..once it's said people don't forget and if you don't do damage control right then and there, you really lose points.

I think he relies on the people a little too much to be sensible and fact check..unless you're into politics, you don't.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm lost when Bernie said white people don't know how it is to live in the Ghetto. I see lots of whites, hispanics and blacks that live in the ghetto. Hell he Jewish does he not know where the word ghetto comes from ?


I'm gonna say he meant the 1%


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Missed the debate last night..word on the street is Bernie crushed that phony bitch.


YESSSSSS!!!!!

Michigan here we come!!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> YESSSSSS!!!!!
> 
> Michigan here we come!!


Yep, and there you go.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> YESSSSSS!!!!!
> 
> Michigan here we come!!


Everyone I know is voting for Bernie tomorrow


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm gonna say he meant the 1%


but you didn't even see it. Sometimes it is best to just not comment.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2016)

I've never been in a white ghetto..I've been all over this country.. Unless you are calling a trailer park " ghetto" I gotta think Bernie is correct... When I hear ghetto I think urban shithole, abandoned buildings, high crime, murder rate..


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 7, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Everyone I know is voting for Bernie tomorrow


Of course they are.......







Everyone I know is voting for Cruz. 

Now, which constituency do you think has the most political and economic wisdom, age, education and income?

duh.......


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> good for him!!..he doesn't dispute Hillarys allegations/lies often enough..once it's said people don't forget and if you don't do damage control right then and there, you really lose points.
> 
> I think he relies on the people a little too much to be sensible and fact check..unless you're into politics, you don't.


again you agreeing with someone who is voting for Trump in the general. Can you explain how Hillary is going to ban guns ? Don't try because you can't. Hillary actually scored points by saying she wants to hold manufactures responsible on this due to the Sandy Brook killings. A lot of teachers were in that audience, but you wouldn't know because you didn't watch it yet. You actually have mentioned one of her points of using finger prints as a safety feature of guns


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2016)

Cruz..lmaooooo you dumb hayseed


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Of course they are.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most I hear say Hillary...I guess we will see


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I've never been in a white ghetto..I've been all over this country.. Unless you are calling a trailer park " ghetto" I gotta think Bernie is correct... When I hear ghetto I think urban shithole, abandoned buildings, high crime, murder rate..


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

*Ghetto*.
The main square of the Venetian Ghetto.
A *ghetto* is a part of a city in which members of a minority group live, especially because of social, legal, or economic pressure. The term was originally used in Venice to describe the part of the city to which Jews were restricted and segregated.

Is Bernie not Jewish ?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


>






Nobody is saying White people aren't poor..there are millions of poor whites in this country.. But Eminem is from Detroit..what's Detroit? 80% black? Sure there are some whites that live there but its not a white ghetto. I just think its lame to pick apart Bernie's statement like they been doing on CNN ..if Clinton said it they wouldn't say shit. The media is anti Sanders.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 7, 2016)

Giant profitable companies are still not paying any taxes. 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/markets/2016/03/07/27-giant-profitable-companies-paid-no-taxes/81399094/


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Everyone I know is voting for Bernie tomorrow


he's gonna make it..the landslide I predicted will be against Trump and will be the largest landslide in this country's history.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Nobody is saying White people aren't poor..there are millions of poor whites in this country.. But Eminem is from Detroit..what's Detroit? 80% black? Sure there are some whites that live there but its not a white ghetto. I just think its lame to pick apart Bernie's statement like they been doing on CNN ..if Clinton said it they wouldn't say shit. The media is anti Sanders.


and why do you think that is?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Giant profitable companies are still not paying any taxes.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/markets/2016/03/07/27-giant-profitable-companies-paid-no-taxes/81399094/


maybe not this year


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> but you didn't even see it. Sometimes it is best to just not comment.


what EXACTLY was the offensive comment? sound bite link?

I've been following Sanders since before many of you even knew who he was.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Of course they are.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of course they are.

constituency composite? dude your colors are showing..RED.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You actually have mentioned one of her points of using finger prints as a safety feature of guns


citation? I've never said any such thing.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> nice I missed it and can't wait to see..


I still don't see him beating out Hillary, but he did good..........he'll make a great VP


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Of course they are.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you mean the party of 'what size is your penis'? that party?

the world is laughing at you fucking hillbillys.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I still don't see him beating out Hillary, but he did good..........he'll make a great VP


to each his own..we'll just have to wait and see, now won't we?

3 out of 4 states over the weekend?

we'll just have to wait and see


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> to each his own..we'll just have to wait and see, now won't we?
> 
> 3 out of 4 states over the weekend?
> 
> we'll just have to wait and see


I think this election may already be won during the debates. The country is getting a real Rep/Dem comparison almost nightly....


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I think this election may already be won during the debates. The country is getting a real Rep/Dem comparison almost nightly....


This could be the best outcome of all.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

Sanders: Clinton
'let me talk'


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I think this election may already be won during the debates. The country is getting a real Rep/Dem comparison almost nightly....


thinking and may, is not knowing..


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> thinking and may, is not knowing..


It's progress, give it a chance!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> thinking and may, is not knowing..


a lot depends on the maturity or lack there of, of Bernie supporters. They may bolt out of spite, if Bernie doesn't receive the nomination....they are the wild card. They make Trump look stable


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> a lot depends on the maturity or lack there of, of Bernie supporters. They may bolt out of spite, if Bernie doesn't receive the nomination....they are the wild card. They make Trump look stable


True, only because bigots don't tend to change their stripes. Doesn't make their positions any more tolerable.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> True, only because bigots don't tend to change their stripes. Doesn't make their positions any more tolerable.


tell that to all the Bernie supporters threatening to vote for Trump if Hillary gets the nomination....


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> citation? I've never said any such thing.


you and Clinton make the same argument about having better safety features added to the gun, Both of you say it could save lives and used children as examples. Both of you make damn good points. Hers is fingerprints and stronger pull triggers. Yours is coded watches synced with the gun. All would be done at the manufacture level. I suggest you watch the debate.



schuylaar said:


> The technology is here.
> 
> Show me evidence that the smart gun does not work each and every time the trigger is pulled.
> 
> ...





schuylaar said:


> more preschoolers are now killed by guns in america annually than cops while on duty.
> 
> pretty sobering statistic.
> 
> always wondered whether my husband would come home every time he went to work..never had to think about my kids.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Nobody is saying White people aren't poor..there are millions of poor whites in this country.. But Eminem is from Detroit..what's Detroit? 80% black? Sure there are some whites that live there but its not a white ghetto. I just think its lame to pick apart Bernie's statement like they been doing on CNN ..if Clinton said it they wouldn't say shit. The media is anti Sanders.


My point is ( which you missed because you to busy protecting Bernie ) White people live in the ghetto too. There is no black or white ghetto. Its just the ghetto. With my years in the Air Force I can guarantee I have been more places in this country and abroad than you and the ghetto has all colors living within. The very origin of the word was for Jews.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

will this bitch ever shut up and let sanders finish a thought?

will Anderson cooper ever keep his promise of 'getting back' to sanders to let him finish?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> what EXACTLY was the offensive comment? sound bite link?
> 
> I've been following Sanders since before many of you even knew who he was.


I have heard Bernie for years on the Thom Hartmann talk radio. I have nothing against him ( except his tax increase ). I love some of the things he is for. He will have to learn to compromise to get anything done. He does not like to compromise. He also has to get some balls on foreign policy


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I have heard Bernie for years on the Thom Hartmann talk radio. I have nothing against him ( except his tax increase ). I love some of the things he is for. He will have to learn to compromise to get anything done. He does not like to compromise. He also has to get some balls on foreign policy


That's why he's the perfect VP for Hilly.....


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> to each his own..we'll just have to wait and see, now won't we?
> 
> 3 out of 4 states over the weekend?
> 
> we'll just have to wait and see


but who won the most delegates. That's the part you are missing Sky.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> tell that to all the Bernie supporters threatening to vote for Trump if Hillary gets the nomination....


I too freely admit to bias- against the concept of corporate personhood.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

regarding mass incarceration of black men..she is gross:

are you going to ask senator sanders the same thing BEFORE she would even give her lame response of..I told you my husband was at the naacp recently and said it was a mistake..damn girl!


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> but who won the most delegates. That's the part you are missing Sky.


did you add the 3 of 4 states delegates he won over the weekend?

sanders will be our next president.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

Hillary fell flat on her face regarding understanding mindset and values of blacks..sanders lead the fight against desegregation at his college and was arrested for trying to desegregate Chicago schools..in 1963 he marched on Washington with Dr King..she said the pastor in her church 'insisted, insisted we go out to the inner cities and see what it was like and I myself, well, I lived in the suburbs'...wah wah waaaaaaah


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I too freely admit to bias- against the concept of corporate personhood.


I'm writing in Bernie I wouldn't vote for The Dumpster if you paid me.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> did you add the 3 of 4 states delegates he won over the weekend?
> 
> sanders will be our next president.


yes sky. that is what I'm talking about. I just want you prepared if Bernie does not win. I don't want you hurting yourself or anyone else for that matter


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm writing in Bernie I wouldn't vote for The Dumpster if you paid me.


same thing.....own it


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm writing in Bernie I wouldn't vote for The Dumpster if you paid me.


Well that will be a vote for the GOP. If Bernie does not win in the primary, writing him in during the general will not magically cause a win for him either. I understand you wanting to make a point, but your point could make us lose the chance to change the SCOTUS. If Hillary loses I have zero problems voting for Bernie and he is about to raise my taxes. I just feel gaining seats in the SCOTUS is much more important


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

I have now changed my GOP vote in the primary. I think I will now go Cruz. Seems a better fit for the Dem raping come November.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

how many times can she leverage 'the children's defense fund' as an answer?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Well that will be a vote for the GOP. If Bernie does not win in the primary, writing him in during the general will not magically cause a win for him either. I understand you wanting to make a point, but your point could make us lose the chance to change the SCOTUS. If Hillary loses I have zero problems voting for Bernie and he is about to raise my taxes. I just feel gaining seats in the SCOTUS is much more important


and maybe you won't have to worry about it..stop second guessing the political process and let all states be accounted for.

sheesh.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> and maybe you won't have to worry about it..stop second guessing the political process and let all states be accounted for.
> 
> sheesh.


will you?....


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> how many times can she leverage 'the children's defense fund' as an answer?




Almost as many as the Obama references, she's saddling herself with Obama like the GOP do with Reagan..its embarrassing, he didn't even really endorse her either..it shows just how unlikable n phony she is.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Almost as many as the Obama references, she's saddling herself with Obama like the GOP do with Reagan..its embarrassing, he didn't even really endorse her either..it shows just how unlikable n phony she is.


Obama will endorse her once she is nominated....


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> will this bitch ever shut up and let sanders finish a thought?
> 
> will Anderson cooper ever keep his promise of 'getting back' to sanders to let him finish?


It's up to Bernie to make himself heard. 

On the other hand, it does seem interesting how he never seems to REALLY get equal time, either vs Mrs Clinton's campaign or the republicans.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Well that will be a vote for the GOP. If Bernie does not win in the primary, writing him in during the general will not magically cause a win for him either. I understand you wanting to make a point, but your point could make us lose the chance to change the SCOTUS. If Hillary loses I have zero problems voting for Bernie and he is about to raise my taxes. I just feel gaining seats in the SCOTUS is much more important


no but it will be my anti establishment this country needs a wake up call vote..nothing is going to change..nothing it's business as usual and my views regarding establishment aren't going to change if he's not the nom.

I'm staying true to my convictions no matter what that may bring..

I was horrified that when sanders mentioned taxing those who offshore their money and bring those trillions back to us in order to repair schools infrastructure etc hardly anyone clapped..cmon flint where you think the money's coming from? maybe they don't understand that corps pay no taxes?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Obama will endorse her once she is nominated....


isn't that like closing the barn door after the horse has gotten out?

pretty meaningless.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It's up to Bernie to make himself heard.
> 
> On the other hand, it does seem interesting how he never seems to REALLY get equal time, either vs Mrs Clinton's campaign or the republicans.


and it's consistent they let her continue on and on when its we'll get back to you mr sanders and he interrupts until he stops speaking not so with Clinton..says it once and let's her go..sanders campaign manager WTF?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> isn't that like closing the barn door after the horse has gotten out?
> 
> pretty meaningless.


Obama said he would let the primary voters decide....he didn't endorse Bernie either


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It's progress, give it a chance!


no it's non factual and opinion.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> a lot depends on the maturity or lack there of, of Bernie supporters. They may bolt out of spite, if Bernie doesn't receive the nomination....they are the wild card. They make Trump look stable


we are destined to repeat history if things don't change..circa 1929.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> tell that to all the Bernie supporters threatening to vote for Trump if Hillary gets the nomination....


my vote stays with sanders no matter what.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Almost as many as the Obama references, she's saddling herself with Obama like the GOP do with Reagan..its embarrassing, he didn't even really endorse her either..it shows just how unlikable n phony she is.


she references Obama to capture the black vote trouble is, they are not too happy with his performance.
also many blacks feel he has not done enough to improve race relations.

she's trying to ride his coat tails in because she has no substance.

she's going to release paid speech transcripts as soon as everyone else does..what is she hiding?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> my vote stays with sanders no matter what.


Then look yourself in the mirror every day that Trump rapes your ass.....and say "thank you sir, may I have another?"....


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> isn't that like closing the barn door after the horse has gotten out?
> 
> pretty meaningless.


I like the fact that he is being fair and neutral.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

Hillary won 67 delegates this weekend to Bernies 63. Bernie won more states but it's the delegates that counts. Total 1130 Hillary to Bernies 499

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2016/president/democratic_delegate_count.html

the writing is on the wall


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hillary won 67 delegates this weekend to Bernies 63. Bernie won more states but it's the delegates that counts. Total 1130 Hillary to Bernies 499
> 
> http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2016/president/democratic_delegate_count.html
> 
> the writing is on the wall


To be fair, that's including super delegates too

658 to 471 without those (-187 difference)

I think we'll know for sure after March 15th who the Democratic candidate will be, Sanders has to pull off a miracle in the next 2 weeks


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> To be fair, that's including super delegates too
> 
> 658 to 471 without those (-187 difference)
> 
> I think we'll know for sure after March 15th who the Democratic candidate will be, Sanders has to pull off a miracle in the next 2 weeks


To be honest Sanders would have to be kicking Hillary ass to pull those superdelegates away. He is not .
the writing is on the wall. Prepare to tow the line.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Then look yourself in the mirror every day that Trump rapes your ass.....and say "thank you sir, may I have another?"....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


>


do that in the mirror......because I will be trying everything I can to prevent it from happening.....you on the other hand will be enabling Trump to succeed..


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

Sanders closing statement was superior to Hillary.

He deserves the job.

My vote stays.

Besides Hillary is so wonderful she reminded us that she has more votes than Trump or any candidate and she polls the winner over Trump.

She's got it made and doesn't need the Sanders' supporters..now does she?

we'll just be watching..


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders closing statement was superior to Hillary.
> 
> He deserves the job.
> 
> My vote stays.


If Bernie loses write him a letter and ask him how you should vote. Do what he says.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> To be honest Sanders would have to be kicking Hillary ass to pull those superdelegates away. He is not .
> the writing is on the wall. Prepare to tow the line.


They will come around.......In best Obi wan voice.....


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> They will come around.......In best Obi wan voice.....


I hope so. Poor Sky is going to be hurting pretty fucking bad. I almost feel sorry for her. I'm trying to prep her for the lost.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> To be honest Sanders would have to be kicking Hillary ass to pull those superdelegates away. He is not .
> the writing is on the wall. Prepare to tow the line.


I've been prepared since March 2015


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

if she becomes president I cannot wait to say I told you so the moment you all start bitching about how horrible she is and things are..


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I hope so. Poor Sky is going to be hurting pretty fucking bad. I almost feel sorry for her. I'm trying to prep her for the lost.


Somebody just needs to slips some reins on her.....


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I hope so. Poor Sky is going to be hurting pretty fucking bad. I almost feel sorry for her. I'm trying to prep her for the lost.


don't feel sorry for me..I'm voting for the person I want and I feel great about it..can you men say the same?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> if she becomes president I cannot wait to say I told you so the moment you all start bitching about how horrible she is and things are..


Everybody here already admits she'll be horrible, but the thing is, no matter how horrible she is, she's still lightyears ahead of every single republican candidate

For you to deny that either means you don't fully understand how American politics works, or you're too prideful to swallow your ego and vote for the lesser of two evils

If you sit and wait for your picture perfect candidate to take the nomination before you vote, you actively disenfranchise yourself for later possible elections


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Somebody just needs to slips some reins on her.....


I like 'constant craving' better..


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> don't feel sorry for me..*I*'m voting for the person *I* want and *I* feel great about it..can you men say the same?


No......we are doing what's right for the country.....not "I"......


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I like the fact that he is being fair and neutral.





I do to, but you can't ignore the fact he doesn't publicly endorse her, he doesn't have confidence or trust in her.. I bet he cringes every time she publicly saddles herself to him n his administration.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm writing in Bernie I wouldn't vote for The Dumpster if you paid me.


I understood the second half of that statement.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> don't feel sorry for me..I'm voting for the person I want and I feel great about it..can you men say the same?


Sure will . I'm voting to assure we get that SCOTUS leaning left, because I'm wise enough to know how important that is.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Everybody here already admits she'll be horrible, but the thing is, no matter how horrible she is, she's still lightyears ahead of every single republican candidate
> 
> For you to deny that either means you don't fully understand how American politics works, or you're too prideful to swallow your ego and vote for the lesser of two evils
> 
> If you sit and wait for your picture perfect candidate to take the nomination before you vote, you actively disenfranchise yourself for later possible elections


I don't need to wait..we already have the candidate, Pada.

It's time to take a stand.

NO! to the establishment once and for all!

if you know she's going to be horrible then vote for Sanders.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Everybody here already admits she'll be horrible, but the thing is, no matter how horrible she is, she's still lightyears ahead of every single republican candidate
> 
> For you to deny that either means you don't fully understand how American politics works, or you're too prideful to swallow your ego and vote for the lesser of two evils
> 
> If you sit and wait for your picture perfect candidate to take the nomination before you vote, you actively disenfranchise yourself for later possible elections


I'm thinking it is the former of the two


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> No......I'm doing what's right for the country.....not "I"......





She's a conservative in bed with wall street and a middle east hawk, its not like she is all that different from Trump or Rubio.. If its her vs Cruz..I'll definitely vote her in..Cruz is disastrous.. But I just don't see the major differences from her or Trump, Rubio or Kasich.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> if she becomes president I cannot wait to say I told you so the moment you all start bitching about how horrible she is and things are..


so you've been married before hun?.....


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I don't need to wait..we already have the candidate, Pada.
> 
> It's time to take a stand.
> 
> NO! to the establishment once and for all!


Bernie has been in congress how many years ? I would say he is part of the establishment too. His votes say he is


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Sure will . I'm voting to assure we get that SCOTUS leaning left, because I'm wise enough to know how important that is.


the party would have been better served if you would have reregistered and voted Bernie.

and what happened to Obama choosing?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> She's a conservative in bed with wall street and a middle east hawk, its not like she is all that different from Trump or Rubio.. If its her vs Cruz..I'll definitely vote her in..Cruz is disastrous.. But I just don't see the major differences from her or Trump, Rubio or Kasich.


I can name several ways, but we know you stuck in la la land right now


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> the party would have been better served if you would have reregistered and voted Bernie.


I live in a state that has open primary. I can vote for whoever. we vote the same day you do. You do understand how open primaries work don't you ?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Bernie has been in congress how many years ? I would say he is part of the establishment too. His votes say he is


such as?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> such as?


well he did vote for the 1994 crime bill. The same one that people hold against Hillary


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I don't need to wait..we already have the candidate, Pada.
> 
> It's time to take a stand.
> 
> ...


If he doesn't win the dem nomination he can't win the general election, so if you write in Sanders you are essentially throwing your vote away to the republican candidate


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

he also voted to raise the debt ceiling


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> he also voted to raise the debt ceiling


As any sensible politician with an understanding of economics would


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> well he did vote for the 1994 crime bill. The same one that people hold against Hillary


and do you know why?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> he also voted to raise the debt ceiling


and?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> and?


I'm thinking that you really don't understand politics. Only that you want Bernie to win


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> and do you know why?


I know the reason why he gave for why he was against it.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> As any sensible politician with an understanding of economics would


either you stand for something or you don't. Can't have it both ways


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> either you stand for something or you don't. Can't have it both ways


Explain to me what you think 'raising the debt ceiling' means and why you think it's a bad idea

Does the fact that politicians like Cruz and Rubio support things like a balanced budget amendment and oppose increasing the debt ceiling give you pause at all? Do you think those guys have sound economic policies?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Explain to me what you think 'raising the debt ceiling' means and why you think it's a bad idea
> 
> Does the fact that politicians like Cruz and Rubio support things like a balanced budget amendment and oppose increasing the debt ceiling give you pause at all? Do you think those guys have sound economic policies?


I think you know what the raising the debt ceiling means. I think you also know that Bernie constantly complains how big banks and corporations are screwing this country. Why can't he be the one vote that says Enough is enough. Nope he votes to raise the debt ceiling to once again place the load or you and me. Why not force the hand and see what happens, but hey I'm one of those who actually want to see the Federal reserve get audit.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I think you know what the raising the debt ceiling means. I think you also know that Bernie constantly complains how big banks and corporations are screwing this country. Why can't he be the one vote that says Enough is enough. Nope he votes to raise the debt ceiling to once again place the load or you and me. Why not force the hand and see what happens, but hey I'm one of those who actually want to see the Federal reserve get audit.


What happens to the programs we can't pay for if we don't raise the debt ceiling?

Raising the amount of debt we're legally allowed to tack on isn't the issue, the issue is pork barrel spending, corporate welfare and a virtually unregulated financial industry. Sanders voted in favor of raising the debt ceiling so poor people didn't get kicked off food stamps


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 7, 2016)

The media won't cover Ron Paul. How come the media won't report how popular he is?
Ron Paul is the only sensible candidate.
If Ron Paul doesn't win the primary, I'm writing in Ron Paul in the general election.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

Bernie is the new Ron Paul


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2016)

Paul never had this many supporters. London you said months ago " Sanders will win one state, Vermont". Then it became " one or two". ... He's won many and he should have taken Iowa.. He will do good in the rust belt. Ron Paul could never pull that off, he couldn't pull half of that off. Bad analogy


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm not talking about Bernie Sanders. I am talking about some of his supporters.
Bernie Sanders has 0 chance of winning the general election. I like Bernie Sanders. But he will never shake off his self anointed Socialist title. And we have spent the last 8 years hearing about how socialism is bad. His tax and spend plan doesn't add up and he doesn't do well in debates when he gets flustered.

I'm not a Clinton supporter either but it is not because of her policys, smear campaigns by the right or any of the fake ass scandals.
I just don't like her. If Kasich had a chance I would vote for him.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm not talking about Bernie Sanders. I am talking about some of his supporters.
> Bernie Sanders has 0 chance of winning the general election. I like Bernie Sanders. But he will never shake off his self anointed Socialist title. And we have spent the last 8 years hearing about how socialism is bad. His tax and spend plan doesn't add up and he doesn't do well in debates when he gets flustered.
> 
> I'm not a Clinton supporter either but it is not because of her policys, smear campaigns by the right or any of the fake ass scandals.
> I just don't like her. If Kasich had a chance I would vote for him.


sanders never gets the same time as clinton and never gets to finish what he's saying..clinton also interrupts.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 7, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm not talking about Bernie Sanders. I am talking about some of his supporters.
> Bernie Sanders has 0 chance of winning the general election. I like Bernie Sanders. But he will never shake off his self anointed Socialist title. And we have spent the last 8 years hearing about how socialism is bad. His tax and spend plan doesn't add up and he doesn't do well in debates when he gets flustered.
> 
> I'm not a Clinton supporter either but it is not because of her policys, smear campaigns by the right or any of the fake ass scandals.
> I just don't like her. If Kasich had a chance I would vote for him.


He beats republicans by more than Clinton does. He would absolutely win the general election if he won the democratic nomination, I have no doubt about that. I don't think you're considering a couple things; 1. there are about 12-13 million more registered democrats than republicans in the US, 2. on the issues, Americans are largely progressive, about 60-65%

While Trump, the most likely GOP nominee, is universally hated among most people


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Paul never had this many supporters. London you said months ago " Sanders will win one state, Vermont". Then it became " one or two". ... He's won many and he should have taken Iowa.. He will do good in the rust belt. Ron Paul could never pull that off, he couldn't pull half of that off. Bad analogy


Yup I did say that. I would not take the bet that he would win more. fact still remains he does not have the delegate count to get the Dem nod. Michigan will show ya.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> sanders never gets the same time as clinton and never gets to finish what he's saying..clinton also interrupts.


come on Sky you have to do better then that. Bernie a grown ass man. you saying he lets a women own his ass. how can he be leader of the free world.


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2016)

I'd like to see Bernie fist this bitch n stop being so polite, tear into her about her in laws and keep pressing on the Goldman Sachs transcripts, be relentless.. Then pound her on the emails n Benghazi.. Take the gloves off, be ruthless..Trump will be, that I can guarantee.


----------



## Huckster79 (Mar 7, 2016)

Could we please start sounding more like Hillary and Bernie than trump and Rubio. I get it I'm a newbie here- but I was really active on similar sight si,Iliad thread and it got locked because of the vitriol. Which was a real disappointment - there was some great discussion hashing real issues over, but it came to an end becaus the discourse was not civil.

Argue issues till your red in face with passion and shake hands when over and you have my respect no matter how much we disagree...


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2016)

Don't worry about Rubio, he be gone in a week.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

Huckster79 said:


> Could we please start sounding more like Hillary and Bernie than trump and Rubio. I get it I'm a newbie here- but I was really active on similar sight si,Iliad thread and it got locked because of the vitriol. Which was a real disappointment - there was some great discussion hashing real issues over, but it came to an end becaus the discourse was not civil.
> 
> Argue issues till your red in face with passion and shake hands when over and you have my respect no matter how much we disagree...


Boy you are new here.........


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'd like to see Bernie fist this bitch n stop being so polite, tear into her about her in laws and keep pressing on the Goldman Sachs transcripts, be relentless.. Then pound her on the emails n Benghazi.. Take the gloves off, be ruthless..Trump will be, that I can guarantee.


He told her to shut up last night and now he's a womanizer. Sounds like the bs from around here.


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

Huckster79 said:


> Could we please start sounding more like Hillary and Bernie than trump and Rubio. I get it I'm a newbie here- but I was really active on similar sight si,Iliad thread and it got locked because of the vitriol. Which was a real disappointment - there was some great discussion hashing real issues over, but it came to an end becaus the discourse was not civil.
> 
> Argue issues till your red in face with passion and shake hands when over and you have my respect no matter how much we disagree...


Oh dear, I hope you have thick skin .


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Don't worry about Rubio, he be gone in a week.


I thought he od'd ? Never believe anything you hear from center left.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2016)

I missed the debate but I see CNN saying he was " rude" .. The clip I saw was not rude.. That bitch don't know what rude is, she will soon if she beats Bernie n takes Trump on.


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

I can see Russia from my house .


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> I thought he od'd ? Never believe anything you hear from center left.




Rubio will be left in the dust this week, He's not even getting delegates when he's under 20%.. I'm hoping Rubio Lose Florida n 
Has to join Jeb! In the losers circle.


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Rubio will be left in the dust this week, He's not even getting delegates when he's under 20%.. I'm hoping Rubio Lose Florida n
> Has to join Jeb! In the losers circle.


I'm down .


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

I will not vote Clinton or Cruz ,so that leaves one choice.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> I will not vote Clinton or Cruz ,so that leaves one choice.





B
E
R
N
I
E

S
A
N
D
E
R
S


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 7, 2016)

I am cool with you guys writing him in. Just like the GOP, the Dem's want someone they can control. And that aint Bernie.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He beats republicans by more than Clinton does. He would absolutely win the general election if he won the democratic nomination, I have no doubt about that. I don't think you're considering a couple things; 1. there are about 12-13 million more registered democrats than republicans in the US, 2. on the issues, Americans are largely progressive, about 60-65%
> 
> While Trump, the most likely GOP nominee, is universally hated among most people


and second most universally hated is Clinton..but let's still vote for her.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> come on Sky you have to do better then that. Bernie a grown ass man. you saying he lets a women own his ass. how can he be leader of the free world.


more like polite.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'd like to see Bernie fist this bitch n stop being so polite, tear into her about her in laws and keep pressing on the Goldman Sachs transcripts, be relentless.. Then pound her on the emails n Benghazi.. Take the gloves off, be ruthless..Trump will be, that I can guarantee.


and that's the sad part..gentlemen candidate is no longer en vogue..people want bloody altercations which is another reason why trump is so popular..this is a world of cage matches, kardashians and not knowing if your kindergartener is coming home.

our priorities are really fucked up.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Boy you are new here.........


lockdown?he doesn't know us very well.


----------



## spandy (Mar 8, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> The media won't cover Ron Paul. How come the media won't report how popular he is?
> Ron Paul is the only sensible candidate.
> If Ron Paul doesn't win the primary, I'm writing in Ron Paul in the general election.



Bawahahaha

But for real, thats lol funny right there.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


in the last 40 years we've gone from nuclear family to working 2-3 jobs to survive..this is now the new norm..how many generations does this effect? if you've never had it you don't know what you're missing..I remember a time when you could work one job on minimum wage, pay your bills and have money leftover..those under age 50 cannot. means of production has slowly shifted the tax burden (the double whammy) on to those who are working 2-3 jobs because they already have taken you away from the 40 hour work week and surely if you work 2-3 you will find a 4th soes you can eat at Ruby Tuesday wit da white folk.<schuylaar's shuck in' and jivin'>

Bernies message is, its NOT normal,even though they (MOP) having you believing it because you were BORN into it..again a type of Stockholm Syndrome in which you identify with your captors..means of production.

one thing I disagree with on her commentary, is that no matter what color including white..if you have no close family, friends..you have NO safety net in this country..if there is no one to help you, you are shit out of luck..not everyone has a granny or auntie and even if they do, those people are struggling too.

I've posted this government statistic before, a single person NEEDS $29k for basic SURVIVAL in the US.

Rather than taking means of production/special interest to task and forcing a higher wage we've resigned ourselves to lower wages and several jobs because it was the easier of the two..now MOP is running amok..we didn't fight, we took the easy way out and let them have Carte Blanche in Washington and resigning ourselves to 'this is the way it is'.

this is why I stand with Sanders and will continue to do so..it MUST stop somewhere. are we going wait another 8 years of mediocrity? that's a whole other generation that will end up accepting the way things are..again.

when did we lose the fight in us?

this is tough love men..we MUST repair the broken system..if not NOW..WHEN?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2016)

Clinton Distorted the Truth About Sanders Vote for Auto Bailout

unfortunately, the distortion is what they hear and remember.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=44&ved=0ahUKEwiuldHOu7HLAhUJt4MKHU5RARYQqUMIvwEwKw&url=https://berniesanders.com/radio-ad-sets-record-straight/&usg=AFQjCNEGdiuyvj2qv20JWy7aUJzBVmLk6g&sig2=yLncBp-L37yvwq1U5auJgA


----------



## londonfog (Mar 8, 2016)

Bernie actually said When you’re white, you don’t know what it’s like to be living in a ghetto. You don’t know what it’s like to be poor.

I disagree. I'm sure we have white people who knows what it is like to be poor. . I'm sure that we have white people living in the ghetto.

*Category / Number in poverty / Poverty rate*

Americans of all races / 46.7 million / 14.8 percent 



White / 19.7 million / 10.1 percent 



African-American / 10.8 million / 26.2 percent



Hispanic / 13.1 million / 23.6 percent


http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2016/mar/07/bernie-s/bernie-sanders-wrong-say-when-youre-white-you-dont/

Bernie is just wrong when he says whites are not poor


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Bernie actually said When you’re white, you don’t know what it’s like to be living in a ghetto. You don’t know what it’s like to be poor.
> 
> I disagree. I'm sure we have white people who knows what it is like to be poor. . I'm sure that we have white people living in the ghetto.
> 
> ...









the question was 'what is your racial blind spot'? to which neither Clinton or sanders really answered .



in my opinion it was from an economic standpoint as in the context of what his overall message is..by and large the billionaire class (white people) have no idea what it's like to walk in a minorities shoes..there are way more middle and upper middle class whites that have not a clue either..there is no empathy for the have-nots this is the justification in their minds for not paying fair share of taxes.

blacks are viewed as lazy in general which is incorrect..see 'welfare queen' comment Ronald Reagan..another justification by wealthy whites.

I commented a while ago on how all poor people are financially taken advantage by whites..check cashing store..pawn shop..bank charging $8 to cash a payroll check etc..prices keep going up everywhere but wages are stagnant..want more money? get another job..because they are born into it it's normal..

slavery was very much this way too..but that didn't make it right, did it?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2016)

Only Single Digit Seperates Sanders and Clinton:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=4&ved=0ahUKEwjTjMKO7rHLAhVIvYMKHWNLA2EQqUMIFDAD&url=http://usuncut.com/news/bernie-sanders-narrows-clintons-lead-to-single-digits/&usg=AFQjCNEeBKTjoNdKTPlYYauSYLXDxQ5jmA&sig2=Ndj3TKXsPCEO6bTKvQ-HQA


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)

Bernie's problem with AA voters is quite simple. He can't seem to effectively separate "race" from "class". All of his answers with regards to race, always end up being about an economic solution. And, quite frankly, it makes him come off as tone deaf. He needs to understand that me having all of the money in the world means nothing if my white neighbors don't want me living in the neighborhood.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'd like to see Bernie fist this bitch n stop being so polite, tear into her about her in laws and keep pressing on the Goldman Sachs transcripts, be relentless.. Then pound her on the emails n Benghazi.. Take the gloves off, be ruthless..Trump will be, that I can guarantee.


Amen! He's trying to run a clean campaign... but fuck that. Drag her through the coals!


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Bernie's problem with AA voters is quite simple. He can't seem to effectively separate "race" from "class". All of his answers with regards to race, always end up being about an economic solution. And, quite frankly, it makes him come off as tone deaf. He needs to understand that me having all of the money in the world means nothing if my white neighbors don't want me living in the neighborhood.


1. I believe it's how he verbalizes as opposed to 'separating' race from class.

2. you're white neighbors are therefore racist and nothing, not even Sanders, can undo that.

let me ask you..why would so many black people vote for Hillary knowing that she takes money and MUST pay back this money through 'favors' to the very people who have caused Michigan's destruction and crumbling cities in the first place?

Hillary Clinton is no friend of the AA community..as long as money remains in the political system she is working for them, not YOU.

and as far as I could tell, those people in Michigan want to be the priority..Clinton will NEVER make them the priority..she can't, she must repay favors to Wall Street. 

Clinton is bought and paid for..dig?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 8, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Everybody here already admits she'll be horrible, but the thing is, no matter how horrible she is, she's still lightyears ahead of every single republican candidate
> 
> For you to deny that either means you don't fully understand how American politics works, or you're too prideful to swallow your ego and vote for the lesser of two evils
> 
> If you sit and wait for your picture perfect candidate to take the nomination before you vote, you actively disenfranchise yourself for later possible elections


I believe she and I both know how the game works- and our words, intentions and actions add up to how we'll deal with it. 

I'm not sure my actions will be the same as @schuylaar's but I certainly understand where she's coming from. 

It's time a lot more of us citizens did the same instead of slipping back into those comfortable old yokes of us vs them, or he said, she said.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> 1. I believe it's how he verbalizes as opposed to 'separating' race from class.
> 
> 2. you're white neighbors are therefore racist and nothing, not even Sanders, can undo that.
> 
> ...


It's not necessarily about what he can do about it, but people, by nature, want a certain level of empathy. When AA's voice grievances about very real things like police brutality, his response can't be "More jobs!".


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I believe she and I both know how the game works- and our words, intentions and actions add up to how we'll deal with it.
> 
> I'm not sure my actions will be the same as @schuylaar's but I certainly understand where she's coming from.
> 
> It's time a lot more of us citizens did the same instead of slipping back into those comfortable old yokes of us vs them, or he said, she said.


again, I ask the question:

if not now..when?

as the repukes are so fond of saying..'just kicking the can down the road'

we've NOW identified what the problem is (it's ALL rigged against us) this, there is no doubt, but it must stop somewhere and now is the time..not another generation from now or maybe the one after or the one after that.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> It's not necessarily about what he can do about it, but people, by nature, want a certain level of empathy. When AA's voice grievances about very real things like police brutality, his response can't be "More jobs!".


but that wasn't the question..it was 'racial blind spot' and like I said neither answered the question.

regarding Ferguson, he did say making the police a composite of the city they patrol and hire from within the community was one of his solutions..he actually came up with several solutions that were fresh, that Clinton did not.

have you ever checked berniesanders.com? you can get a more polished version of his ideas for the country.

btw..was Hillary ever arrested for trying to desegregate Chicago schools?

I think not..actually during that time she was a republican.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=4&ved=0ahUKEwiK9eeHj7LLAhUByYMKHXVKBLEQFggfMAM&url=http://www.factcheck.org/2008/03/hillary-worked-for-goldwater/&usg=AFQjCNESGSDRII0oqZi-uHfXV-UHVRMPpA&sig2=7HLmh35QSHAmuoP9mEsGYA


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2016)

Hillary is NOT the rose she claims to smell like..


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> but that wasn't the question..it was 'racial blind spot' and like I said neither answered the question.
> 
> regarding Ferguson, he did say making the police a composite of the city they patrol and hire from within the community was one of his solutions..he actually came up with several solutions that were fresh, that Clinton did not.
> 
> ...


I'm not talking about any specific questions. I'm just telling you generally how he comes across. You can believe this or you continue living in your "Bernie bubble", and watch Hillary walk to the nomination. I've read that she has African American women on her campaign staff basically hired for purpose preventing her from coming across this way. African American voters see Bernie talking "at" them instead of "to" them.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm not talking about any specific questions. I'm just telling you generally how he comes across. You can believe this or you continue living in your "Bernie bubble", and watch Hillary walk to the nomination. I've read that she has African American women on her campaign staff basically hired for purpose preventing her from coming across this way. African American voters see Bernie talking "at" them instead of "to" them.


Hillary has black women teaching her how to act towards other blacks?

Nobody had to teach Sanders to how march with Dr King or fight for desegregation..guess blacks were different back then..

let me ask you a question, why does that not seem to make a difference?
when he mentioned these things to the audience there was no applause for his efforts. why not? this was at a time when it was as dangerous to a white man as it was a black man to be involved in such activities. this person stood for something as s young college kid now a presidential hopeful..it seems to carry no weight or bearing.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Hillary has black women teaching her how to act towards other blacks?
> 
> Nobody had to teach Sanders to how march with Dr King or fight for desegregation..guess blacks were different back then..
> 
> ...


Because it was 50 years ago. What civil rights was he fighting for in the 70's, 80's, & 90's? If your civil rights record is that stellar, folks shouldn't have to be reminded of it. Make no mistake, I applaud his efforts in the 60's, but that was a long time ago. And in terms of Hillary having AA's on her staff to help with these situations, if nothing else, it shows you that she's playing this game to win.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 8, 2016)

bernie takes michigan, yeah buddy!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 8, 2016)

Bernie won Michigan, but still lost the over all delegate count. He needs blowouts, just like Hillary gave him in Mississippi, to gain any ground. His Michigan win still keeps him in the game if only to collect more money and give more speeches. No blow outs mean the superdelegates will still stay firmly with Hillary, which means Hillary will get the nod. Just looks like later rather than sooner


----------



## londonfog (Mar 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> bernie takes michigan, yeah buddy!


I suggest you do the overall delegate count.. anything else makes you seem like you don't know whats going on.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 8, 2016)

keep underestimating him London.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> keep underestimating him London.


I'm not, but I'm a numbers guy. I learned at about the age of 4 or 5 you can't argue fucking numbers. Bernie gain no ground tonight. In fact he still lost ground according to numbers. Do you need me to show you ?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2016)

Congratulations, Bernie!!!

we're going old school..

'..to be willing march into Hell for a Heavenly cause..'






Sanders Stunning Win in Michigan:

http://www.politico.com/story/2016/03/politico-breaking-news-sanders-wins-michigan-220460


----------



## Rrog (Mar 9, 2016)

My wife drove some old folks to the polls to feel the Bern


----------



## astronautrob (Mar 9, 2016)

Feel the Bern! Sanders takes Michigan! The overall delegate count doesn't mean much right there are still a lot of states that Mr. Sanders is sure to do very well in. This was a battle state, and one that just yesterday Hillary "reportedly" was definitely supposed to win just yesterday, so comparing it to southern states that Hillary blew Sanders out in has no bearing. I voted for Sanders in my CO caucus and I'm on the Bernie train right now! Superdelgates will flock to whoever has the support, they will quickly change to Bernie once Hillary starts to falter more just like she did in '08


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm not, but I'm a numbers guy. I learned at about the age of 4 or 5 you can't argue fucking numbers. Bernie gain no ground tonight. In fact he still lost ground according to numbers. Do you need me to show you ?


super delegate..those who are needed to maintain CONTROL..I thought you men don't like to be controlled..


----------



## spandy (Mar 9, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> keep underestimating him London.



With super delegates its 1220 to 576. 


But please, tell me a story about magical unicorns.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> super delegate..those who are needed to maintain CONTROL..I thought you men don't like to be controlled..


not counting super-delegates, Hillary gained 18 delegates last night. That's even with her losing Michigan. Bernie is not going to win if he does not start gaining delegates
I guess if you didn't like the superdelegate setup, you and Bernie should have started complaining long ago. Too late to start when you see it not going your way. Hillary learned this in 2008.


----------



## spandy (Mar 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm not, but I'm a numbers guy. I learned at about the age of 4 or 5 you can't argue fucking numbers. Bernie gain no ground tonight. In fact he still lost ground according to numbers. Do you need me to show you ?


But next week is COLOSSAL TUESDAY according to the berns biggest fan.

Then they gonna get really angry...


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 9, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> keep underestimating him London.


I peeped that "My Brother the Serial Killer" documentary last night...Whoa !


----------



## astronautrob (Mar 9, 2016)

But Bernie has the momentum of winning a state that just yesterday every main stream media outlet was reporting Hillary had locked up. The tide is turning


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Because it was 50 years ago. What civil rights was he fighting for in the 70's, 80's, & 90's? If your civil rights record is that stellar, folks shouldn't have to be reminded of it. Make no mistake, I applaud his efforts in the 60's, but that was a long time ago. And in terms of Hillary having AA's on her staff to help with these situations, if nothing else, it shows you that she's playing this game to win.


I'm really disappointed with your answer Bearkat..

apparently they DO need to be reminded of what happened because you could still be sitting in the back of the bus or restaurant, using seperate bath facilities drinking from seperate water fountains, schools etc..just a step away from the chains of the previous century..if it wasn't for the help of whites.

so yes, I WILL remind everyone, because what this man did took a lot of bravery at a time when you could still lose your life for befriending a black person.

Lynching Statistics 1882-1968

http://www.chesnuttarchive.org/classroom/lynchingstat.html

as far as what have you 'done lately for us'..that's an unfair position to take..because he's done PLENTY.

please take the time to read up on Sanders' achievements since the 1960's.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2016)

astronautrob said:


> But Bernie has the momentum of winning a state that just yesterday every main stream media outlet was reporting Hillary had locked up. The tide is turning


imagine that..just as I predicted.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2016)

spandy said:


> But next week is COLOSSAL TUESDAY according to the berns biggest fan.
> 
> Then they gonna get really angry...


you mean angry like I am now?


----------



## astronautrob (Mar 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> imagine that..just as I predicted.


I think as he gets more airtime (as limited as the mainstream media tries to make it) in these debates, the more people are hearing his message, and the more that people are hearing his message, the more it is resonating with them.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> not counting super-delegates, Hillary gained 18 delegates last night. That's even with her losing Michigan. Bernie is not going to win if he does not start gaining delegates
> I guess if you didn't like the superdelegate setup, you and Bernie should have started complaining long ago. Too late to start when you see it not going your way. Hillary learned this in 2008.


super delegates can also change their pledges.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2016)

astronautrob said:


> I think as he gets more airtime (as limited as the mainstream media tries to make it) in these debates, the more people are hearing his message, and the more that people are hearing his message, the more it is resonating with them.


whenI heard it on the radio this morning..'and the winner was by .3% Bernie Sanders? like they couldn't even believe they were reading the right information


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders: Clinton
> 'let me talk'


That Sanders feller....he's quite the narrator, very dynamic as he flaps those hands like a bird.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 9, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Because it was 50 years ago. What civil rights was he fighting for in the 70's, 80's, & 90's? If your civil rights record is that stellar, folks shouldn't have to be reminded of it. Make no mistake, I applaud his efforts in the 60's, but that was a long time ago. And in terms of Hillary having AA's on her staff to help with these situations, if nothing else, it shows you that she's playing this game to win.


Question for you bearkat....

Not that you speak for the entire African American community, but I don't understand why Hilary is thumping Bernie with the black vote?? Hilary is more of the same. She's owned by corporate America, which last I checked aren't exactly in line with the wants and needs of the AA community. It's similar to how low income southern whites vote Republican, which is 100% casting a vote against their own best interests.

What is the reason for this? What is the appeal to Hilary from the AA community??


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> please take the time to read up on Sanders' achievements since the 1960's.


Would that be after he was a porn writer living in some dungie basement or after he finally started making a living after the age of 40?

Why do you libtards always find comfort in cons, thugs, and political losers?

Peas in a pod........

*From Jan 2007 to Mar 2016, Sanders missed 133 of 2,867 roll call votes, which is 4.6%. This is much worse than the median of 1.7% among the lifetime records of senators currently serving. The chart below reports missed votes over time. *
https://www.govtrack.us/congress/members/bernard_sanders/400357

Now, I know most of you are one trick ponies, that ending penalties on pot is more important than security, ISIS, education, poverty, etc. So, here's one of his bills that has a 1% chance of passing. NOW THAT'S A REAL ACCOMPLISHMENT! 

*S. 2237: Ending Federal Marijuana Prohibition Act of 2015*
Introduced:
*Nov 4, 2015*

Status:
*Referred to Committee* on *Nov 4, 2015*

This bill was assigned to a congressional committee on November 4, 2015, which will consider it before possibly sending it on to the House or Senate as a whole.

Sponsor:
  
Bernard “Bernie” Sanders

Junior Senator from Vermont

Independent

Text:
  
Read Text » 
Last Updated: Nov 4, 2015 
Length: 6 pages

*Prognosis:

1% chance of being enacted (details) *


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> That Sanders feller....he's quite the narrator, very dynamic as he flaps those hands like a bird.


Bernie flipped you the bird?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Question for you bearkat....
> 
> Not that you speak for the entire African American community, but I don't understand why Hilary is thumping Bernie with the black vote?? Hilary is more of the same. She's owned by corporate America, which last I checked aren't exactly in line with the wants and needs of the AA community. It's similar to how low income southern whites vote Republican, which is 100% casting a vote against their own best interests.
> 
> What is the reason for this? What is the appeal to Hilary from the AA community??


my thought, if I may, nostalgia for the Clinton years..she constantly refers back to the 1990s as if they were her achievements..speaking in terms of the millennium she's riding on Obama's..trouble is with that strategy many don't believe that as an AA president he has done enough for them..have you seen a picture of Detroit 2008 and 2016?..they're the same.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Would that be after he was a porn writer living in some dungie basement or after he finally started making a living after the age of 40?
> 
> Why do you libtards always find comfort in cons, thugs, and political losers?
> 
> ...


<insert pic of old Confederate dude here>


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Question for you bearkat....
> 
> Not that you speak for the entire African American community, but I don't understand why Hilary is thumping Bernie with the black vote?? Hilary is more of the same. She's owned by corporate America, which last I checked aren't exactly in line with the wants and needs of the AA community. It's similar to how low income southern whites vote Republican, which is 100% casting a vote against their own best interests.
> 
> What is the reason for this? What is the appeal to Hilary from the AA community??


You haven't seen Hillary does Dallas yet ? Written by Bernie Sanders .


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm really disappointed with your answer Bearkat..
> 
> apparently they DO need to be reminded of what happened because you could still be sitting in the back of the bus or restaurant, using seperate bath facilities drinking from seperate water fountains, schools etc..just a step away from the chains of the previous century..if it wasn't for the help of whites.
> 
> ...


Way to miss the point.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 9, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Would that be after he was a porn writer living in some dungie basement or after he finally started making a living after the age of 40?
> 
> Why do you libtards always find comfort in cons, thugs, and political losers?
> 
> ...



Roll call has been missed due to the presidential campaign the man is running.

You never even read your own links...

Presidential campaigns affect voting records. This link is FROM your own link, that you clearly didn't bother to read before posting.

https://www.govtrack.us/congress/votes/presidential-candidates


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Way to miss the point.


what was the point that I missed?..pretty sure I answered your questions.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Roll call has been missed due to the presidential campaign the man is running.
> 
> You never even read your own links...
> 
> ...


wait until he starts posting chili recipes..


----------



## Rrog (Mar 9, 2016)

I love chile!

Beautiful there!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> what was the point that I missed?..pretty sure I answered your questions.


I gave you an answer. You chose not to accept it.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I gave you an answer. You chose not to accept it.


so you say I'm missing the point, but you won't clarify?

is this not what we are here for?..debate?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> wait until he starts posting chili recipes..


Want some? Most consider it the best they've ever had. 

Do you even cook or do you still steal your food from McDonald's?


----------



## astronautrob (Mar 9, 2016)

Chili is bomb, I make mine with Bison meat


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Mar 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> super delegates can also change their pledges.


poor poor Sky. The only way I would see super delegates leaving Hillary is...fuck I don't. Bernie is not even beating her with regular delegates. She has over 200 regular delegates over him. I know you are new to this election thing, but please start to see the writing on the wall. We still are going to need you come the fall, even if it is to place your vote for a senate seat in your state.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> so you say I'm missing the point, but you won't clarify?
> 
> is this not what we are here for?..debate?


Bearkat is here to cry until someone challenges him to debate and then he calls them stupid. Cry for Bearkat!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 9, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Bearkat is here to cry until someone challenges him to debate and then he calls them stupid. Cry for Bearkat!!


whatever bearkat did to you today, it must have been bad. my condolences to your anus.

nevertheless, reported as spam.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> poor poor Sky. The only way I would see super delegates leaving Hillary is...fuck I don't. Bernie is not even beating her with regular delegates. She has over 200 regular delegates over him. I know you are new to this election thing, but please start to see the writing on the wall. We still are going to need you come the fall, even if it is to place your vote for a senate seat in your state.


He won in Michigan when he was down in the polling by 22 points that same day. We'll know on March 15th, take a break til then


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 9, 2016)

spandy said:


> With super delegates its 1220 to 576.
> 
> 
> But please, tell me a story about magical unicorns.





Bernie will clean up in the Northwest, I think he takes Illinois and possibly Missouri.. We ain't even @ the halfway point and Hillary is driving on a busted rim and leaky radiator hose.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 9, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I peeped that "My Brother the Serial Killer" documentary last night...Whoa !




You agree Rogers did it?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> what was the point that I missed?..pretty sure I answered your questions.


Look, I barely (if at all) knew who this man was before this election cycle, and I pay attention. Again, if you have to tell how great you are, you're not that great.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 9, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You agree Rogers did it?


It really looks like it. I'm just amazed that I'd never heard of him or this theory before now.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 9, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> It really looks like it. I'm just amazed that I'd never heard of him or this theory before now.




The media is absolutely useless in this country, it reflect really poorly on the LAPD if they covered this proper.. The same media who had Hillary crushing Sanders in Michigan.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He won in Michigan when he was down in the polling by 22 points that same day. We'll know on March 15th, take a break til then


take break from what ??? are you guys taking a break??


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> take break from what ??? are you guys taking a break??


Why do you keep posting "He's not gonna win!" after everything pro-Sanders that gets posted in the pro-Sanders thread?


----------



## Huckster79 (Mar 9, 2016)

Many speak of how much he will have to win and it's unlikelihood... I get that may be technically true.... What winning army could fight a war like that and win? Had patriots in days of old thought like that we would still be subjects to the crown of England!!! Hell they were farmers n craftsman who had no clue about war- none! they lost battle after battle after battle and lost ground repeatedly too... They were fighting the most supreme military in the world of that era- totally impossible to win by most any outside observer. Loss looked likely through much of that war...

I won't belly up to the crown of the 1% becaus the battle looks uphill.... I will fight for Bernie until he isn't fighting anymore and quite frankly I don't see that happening anytime soon!!!

Michigan may have certainly been a tipping point... Outside warren most counties he won he won by a lot! Every battle has its tippingpoint... Let's work hard to ensure this is it... Don't retreat just because the battle is tough


----------



## spandy (Mar 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> you mean angry like I am now?


No, angry like you will be in the near future when your champion falls flat.


----------



## spandy (Mar 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> take break from what ??? are you guys taking a break??


I owe you a beer for that one, lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 9, 2016)

spandy said:


> No, angry like you will be in the near future when your champion falls flat.


and who's the champion for white supremacists like yourself?

LOL


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 9, 2016)

Huckster79 said:


> Many speak of how much he will have to win and it's unlikelihood... I get that may be technically true.... What winning army could fight a war like that and win? Had patriots in days of old thought like that we would still be subjects to the crown of England!!! Hell they were farmers n craftsman who had no clue about war- none! they lost battle after battle after battle and lost ground repeatedly too... They were fighting the most supreme military in the world of that era- totally impossible to win by most any outside observer. Loss looked likely through much of that war...
> 
> I won't belly up to the crown of the 1% becaus the battle looks uphill.... I will fight for Bernie until he isn't fighting anymore and quite frankly I don't see that happening anytime soon!!!
> 
> Michigan may have certainly been a tipping point... Outside warren most counties he won he won by a lot! Every battle has its tippingpoint... Let's work hard to ensure this is it... Don't retreat just because the battle is tough





I like your analogy, it was unheard of to shoot an officer or fight during winter..the Patriots had to break unwritten traditional warfare " rules" to get the victory..Bernie does too, no more Mr. Nice guy, start slapping this dirty bitch around and get mean.


----------



## Huckster79 (Mar 9, 2016)

spandy said:


> No, angry like you will be in the near future when your champion falls flat.


Now let's say your house is on fire (no not threatening arson!). Would you be upset when that GD socialist fire department showed up? Are you angry every time that socialist school bus stops out front? On that socialist toll free road you live on....

Idk but if my place caught fire I'd be really happy those socialist Union fire fighters showed up! No I wouldn't!!! Lol, I'd tell em "Government can't do anything right, I'll call the privatized fire station... Hope they aren't busy fighting a Richer guys fire, but if they are i'll understand... To think I deserve the same as him would be ludicrous he choose better in life so was able to afford the platinum package where yours is their only priority."

Whomever said America has Stockholm syndrome nailed it! A socialist democrat is not a Marxist wanting to bring the joys of the USSR here! We have always been a blend of capitalism and socialism... Those that think like me just want to move things a bit more the left direction... Pure capitalism is just as ugly as pure socialism...


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 9, 2016)

Very possible Sanders will win more states than Clinton without coming especially close to her in pledged delegates. 

-Nate Silver


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 9, 2016)

Nate Silver hasn't been right about a god damn thing this election..he really needs to shut his mouth n take a break.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 9, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Nate Silver hasn't been right about a god damn thing this election..he really needs to shut his mouth n take a break.


I'd hate to see such a popular groundswell for Bernie get ignored.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Huckster79 said:


> Many speak of how much he will have to win and it's unlikelihood... I get that may be technically true.... What winning army could fight a war like that and win? Had patriots in days of old thought like that we would still be subjects to the crown of England!!! Hell they were farmers n craftsman who had no clue about war- none! they lost battle after battle after battle and lost ground repeatedly too... They were fighting the most supreme military in the world of that era- totally impossible to win by most any outside observer. Loss looked likely through much of that war...
> 
> I won't belly up to the crown of the 1% becaus the battle looks uphill.... I will fight for Bernie until he isn't fighting anymore and quite frankly I don't see that happening anytime soon!!!
> 
> Michigan may have certainly been a tipping point... Outside warren most counties he won he won by a lot! Every battle has its tippingpoint... Let's work hard to ensure this is it... Don't retreat just because the battle is tough


Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?
Hell no!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why do you keep posting "He's not gonna win!" after everything pro-Sanders that gets posted in the pro-Sanders thread?


Because he is not going to win, at least that is what the numbers say as of now. If you want me to sit around and blow rainbow smoke with magic dust up your ass you better think again. Pro Bernie Thread WTF. This politics. You know how this shit goes. Stop acting brand new. Stop fooling yourself and prepare to vote for Hillary come November.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 9, 2016)

I thought you were a numbers guy, were not even @ the halfway point yet and most of the dumb fucks in the south have cast their vote.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Because he is not going to win, at least that is what the numbers say as of now. If you want me to sit around and blow rainbow smoke with magic dust up your ass you better think again. Pro Bernie Thread WTF. This politics. You know how this shit goes. Stop acting brand new. Stop fooling yourself and prepare to vote for Hillary come November.


Marco Rubio isn't going to win either, but I don't see you posting anything about him 

Are you doing that so that when/if Sanders loses, you get to come in here and say "I told you so!"?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 9, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I thought you were a numbers guy, were not even @ the halfway point yet and most of the dumb fucks in the south have cast their vote.


i am a numbers guy. the numbers say Bernie did not gain any ground even with his win in Michigan. In fact he lost ground.
It's funny that because people don't want to vote for Bernie they have to be dumb fucks. Maybe they see that Bernie numbers don't add the fuck up and you believe in fairy tales. Let me know when Bernie catches up


----------



## londonfog (Mar 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Marco Rubio isn't going to win either, but I don't see you posting anything about him
> 
> Are you doing that so that when/if Sanders loses, you get to come in here and say "I told you so!"?


I don't see Marco Polo fans spamming the forum like Ron Paul fanatics. If you see I talk much shit about Trump...and that SOB is winning. Nothing I say is not backed with facts. You guys get all giddy over a win, when they guy is still losing the overall big picture. DELEGATES


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I don't see Marco Polo fans spamming the forum like Ron Paul fanatics. If you see I talk much shit about Trump...and that SOB is winning. Nothing I say is not backed with facts. You guys get all giddy over a win, when they guy is still losing the overall big picture. DELEGATES


What happened in 2008?

And how is posting in one thread "spamming the forum"?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What happened in 2008?
> 
> And how is posting in one thread "spamming the forum"?


Bernie is not Obama. Again the numbers show this. Bernie is to be such a movement, but yet we so not see this in turnout support.
Please the mods had to start combining Bernie threads. Hell He barely wins in Michigan and guess what we get. A new fucking thread. Ron Paul all over again.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 9, 2016)

Will you change your tune if he takes Florida?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 9, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Will you change your tune if he takes Florida?


If it is a blow out and he gains a major sum of the delegates. Bernie is still no Obama


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 9, 2016)

Bernie Sanders is no Barack Obama. 

Thank goodness.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 9, 2016)

this race has boiled down to a bunch of white men & Hillary.... many voters see the choice is easy....


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> this race has boiled down to a bunch of white men & Hillary.... many voters see the choice is easy....


It would be, if gender really mattered.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It would be, if gender really mattered.


To many voters all white men look the same...Bernie is just another old white man


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> To many voters all white men look the same...Bernie is just another old white man


I heard what you were saying, my point is that I think such sentiments are being cynically manipulated this election season.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> To many voters all white men look the same...Bernie is just another old white man


You'd have to be badly vision impaired to have trouble distinguishing Sanders from Trump.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 9, 2016)

Bernie is the only honest guy who wants campaign finance reform, won't topple regimes .. That always backfire n blow up in our face.. He's easy to distinguish from the pack.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 9, 2016)

Too many black/minority/women voters Bernie looks like just another old white man


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Too many black/minority/women voters Bernie looks like just another old white man


Take another toke JJ, nobody is biting on your trolling line.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Take another toke JJ, nobody is biting on your trolling line.


it ain't me he's got to worry about, if he get the nom I'll vote for him. But I watched that latino lady from the audience in the debate today that asked a question about deportation and could see she had no connection with Bernie. Hillary was at least a woman & a mother i didn't need an interpreter for that


----------



## Huckster79 (Mar 9, 2016)

We can do this


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> it ain't me he's got to worry about, if he get the nom I'll vote for him. But I watched that latino lady from the audience in the debate today that asked a question about deportation and could see she had no connection with Bernie. Hillary was at least a woman & a mother i didn't need an interpreter for that


I'm hearing the same thing from others. Vermont is hardly a melting pot. Do they even have a city?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie Sanders is no Barack Obama.
> 
> Thank goodness.


Why do you say that?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Bernie is not Obama. Again the numbers show this. Bernie is to be such a movement, but yet we so not see this in turnout support.
> Please the mods had to start combining Bernie threads. Hell He barely wins in Michigan and guess what we get. A new fucking thread. Ron Paul all over again.


Ron Paul won Michigan? When?

Clinton won Michigan over Obama? When?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Ron Paul won Michigan? When?
> 
> Clinton won Michigan over Obama? When?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie Sanders is no Barack Obama.
> 
> Thank goodness.


right on!

and Hillary states she'll be expanding on Obama, yet everyone hates Obama..are you men for real?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> To many voters all white men look the same...Bernie is just another old white man


what about sounding? who cares what someone looks like..


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> it ain't me he's got to worry about, if he get the nom I'll vote for him. But I watched that latino lady from the audience in the debate today that asked a question about deportation and could see she had no connection with Bernie. Hillary was at least a woman & a mother i didn't need an interpreter for that


she sure didn't need an interpreter when she greets her secret service detail in the morning with a cheery 'fuck off'!

did she have crocodile tears in her eyes too?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm hearing the same thing from others. Vermont is hardly a melting pot. Do they even have a city?


many..try Burlingtonton to start.


----------



## spandy (Mar 10, 2016)

Huckster79 said:


> Now let's say your house is on fire (no not threatening arson!). Would you be upset when that GD socialist fire department showed up? Are you angry every time that socialist school bus stops out front? On that socialist toll free road you live on....
> 
> Idk but if my place caught fire I'd be really happy those socialist Union fire fighters showed up! No I wouldn't!!! Lol, I'd tell em "Government can't do anything right,  I'll call the privatized fire station... Hope they aren't busy fighting a Richer guys fire, but if they are i'll understand... To think I deserve the same as him would be ludicrous he choose better in life so was able to afford the platinum package where yours is their only priority."
> 
> Whomever said America has Stockholm syndrome nailed it! A socialist democrat is not a Marxist wanting to bring the joys of the USSR here! We have always been a blend of capitalism and socialism... Those that think like me just want to move things a bit more the left direction... Pure capitalism is just as ugly as pure socialism...



We live out in the middle of no where so we drop our kids off at a private school in town and have a pre-action sprinkler system in our home just in case because the fire department simply wouldn't make it. One time I called the police years ago because someone was actively running off our property after trying to break in to the barn and it literally took them til the next day to show up.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2016)

The look on her face is nothing less than priceless

MiamiGives Sanders a Standing Ovation..Hillary Laughs Nervously(video):

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwjxw96wr7bLAhWC2B4KHZgMBZUQqG8IGTAB&url=http://usuncut.com/politics/bernie-sanders-standing-ovation/&usg=AFQjCNFzUMs4QDaPhZop4WXCZ4x3551CNQ&sig2=4D62Bd1vCSEHCR4SFJggCw


----------



## spandy (Mar 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The look on her face is nothing less than priceless
> 
> MiamiGives Sanders a Standing Ovation..Hillary Laughs Nervously(video):
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwjxw96wr7bLAhWC2B4KHZgMBZUQqG8IGTAB&url=http://usuncut.com/politics/bernie-sanders-standing-ovation/&usg=AFQjCNFzUMs4QDaPhZop4WXCZ4x3551CNQ&sig2=4D62Bd1vCSEHCR4SFJggCw


You are totally seeing what you want to see and nothing more.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> who cares what someone looks like..


He's a cutey! (and doesn't have a snowball's chance in hell)


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 10, 2016)

So is it the story, writer, or honesty that scares you.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2016)

spandy said:


> You are totally seeing what you want to see and nothing more.


no, no..apparently others see it too..

hate the game; not the playa..


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> So is it the story, writer, or honesty that scares you.


the REAL Hillary was just caught on camera during Sanders ovation..not the first time when cameras panned to the nervous smile but the second time..that was her..that look on her face..she wanted to spit nails

if you missed it..play it again.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 10, 2016)

astronautrob said:


> Chili is bomb, I make mine with Bison meat


Great choice! I have quite a few tweeks which makes for a rich chili but in a nutshell I'll give you my main "secrets" - grind up dried (will feel soft if fresh, not brittle) peppers using Ancho chiles (no powders!) as your base for the color and taste and mix in some (or all like I do) of these chiles - pasila (think mole'), guajillo, casabel, New Mexico and/or hatch. To add more complexity add one or more of the big round chunks of Poplar Mexican chocolate to 3-5 lbs. meat. Plenty of garlic, onions, ground comino and ole'......


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Great choice! I have quite a few tweeks which makes for a rich chili but in a nutshell I'll give you my main "secrets" - grind up dried (will feel soft if fresh, not brittle) peppers using Ancho chiles (no powders!) as your base for the color and taste and mix in some (or all like I do) of these chiles - pasila (think mole'), guajillo, casabel, New Mexico and/or hatch. To add more complexity add one or more of the big round chunks of Poplar Mexican chocolate to 3-5 lbs. meat. Plenty of garlic, onions, ground comino and ole'......


don't forget to tell him about the Ragu you add..now leave.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Why do you say that?


Mr Obama has done damn near nothing for the landslide of black voters who helped elect him. 

Mrs Clinton won't lift a finger for women, just watch. 

Mr Sanders has an economic plan that will help most of the nation. THAT'S what sets him apart and it's why he's the only real alternative to the status quo.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The look on her face is nothing less than priceless
> 
> MiamiGives Sanders a Standing Ovation..Hillary Laughs Nervously(video):
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwjxw96wr7bLAhWC2B4KHZgMBZUQqG8IGTAB&url=http://usuncut.com/politics/bernie-sanders-standing-ovation/&usg=AFQjCNFzUMs4QDaPhZop4WXCZ4x3551CNQ&sig2=4D62Bd1vCSEHCR4SFJggCw


We will see if democracy still lives in this country.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Mr Obama has done damn near nothing for the landslide of black voters who helped elect him.
> 
> Mrs Clinton won't lift a finger for women, just watch.
> 
> Mr Sanders has an economic plan that will help most of the nation. THAT'S what sets him apart and it's why he's the only real alternative to the status quo.


if only sanders was a black woman....


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> if only sanders was a black woman....


If only black women would see that he's their best option for leading this country...


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> many..try Burlingtonton to start.


That's a coat manufacturer, right?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 10, 2016)

spandy said:


> We live out in the middle of no where so we drop our kids off at a private school in town and have a pre-action sprinkler system in our home just in case because the fire department simply wouldn't make it. One time I called the police years ago because someone was actively running off our property after trying to break in to the barn and it literally took them til the next day to show up.


Oh yeah Spandy, your rural gentleman farmer existence is representative of 'merica. 

If Bernie wins the popular vote within the party (unlikely), the Democratic party super delegates will honor that. Let's see how the GOP establishment handles Trump when he shows up to the convention without enough votes to win in the first round.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If only black women would see that he's their best option for leading this country...


He has no patronage to rely on with an important voting block in the party. Hillary has been working minority delegations for decades. This country is a "what have you done for me lately" kind of place. Still, Bernie is doing well, especially with younger voters across the party. It's not over yet. We'll know within a week or so how well Bernie's "zero to 60 in seconds" campaign works out. His message works, but Vermont is the only place that has long experience with Bernie. They like him a lot, which says something.

I just wonder why they named a city after a coat manufacturer.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Mr Obama has done damn near nothing for the landslide of black voters who helped elect him.
> 
> Mrs Clinton won't lift a finger for women, just watch.
> 
> Mr Sanders has an economic plan that will help most of the nation. THAT'S what sets him apart and it's why he's the only real alternative to the status quo.


Obama did keep McCain/Palin and Romney/unknown from office, so there is that. Can you imagine after 8 years as veep/reality TV star, Palin running for the presidency?

The ACA is a good beginning towards universal healthcare coverage and he didn't fuck up the recovery from a stinking pile of an economy that he inherited from the Republicans. Obama did a lot of good where he could.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Mr Obama has done damn near nothing for the landslide of black voters who helped elect him.
> 
> Mrs Clinton won't lift a finger for women, just watch.
> 
> Mr Sanders has an economic plan that will help most of the nation. THAT'S what sets him apart and it's why he's the only real alternative to the status quo.


So Obama was suppose to pass bills that say " Only for black people" GTFO
I did fairly well under Obama. I was wise enough to take advantage of programs set up for minority business owners. Did you ?
Obama successfully pushed to reduce the disparity in sentencing between those who are convicted of crack versus cocaine. Directly reducing the sentencing of our AA community.
President Obama provided $2 billion for community colleges and other eligible institutions to improve education and career training programs. Directly improving AA community
Obama has improved the quality of education in our lowest and poorest performing schools. Again a direct improvement to AA community
I could go on but it will serve you better if you did some research yourself. Don't look for what has Obama done for black only. Look what he has done for the poor and disadvantaged. Obama could never pass anything if it was deemed for blacks only. That would have been called racist by the fools.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So Obama was suppose to pass bills that say " Only for black people" GTFO
> I did fairly well under Obama. I was wise enough to take advantage of programs set up for minority business owners. Did you ?
> Obama successfully pushed to reduce the disparity in sentencing between those who are convicted of crack versus cocaine. Directly reducing the sentencing of our AA community.
> President Obama provided $2 billion for community colleges and other eligible institutions to improve education and career training programs. Directly improving AA community
> ...


Detroit still looks the same. <yawn>


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 10, 2016)

Bernie can't keep losing by large margins in the south. Is he running to become the president of all 50 states, or just 35? It doesn't matter if Bernie squeezes out victories up north, Hillary will still get the delegates she needs in the end. Probably long before the end


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Detroit still looks the same. <yawn>


I bet you have never even been to Detroit to be able to judge before and now. Kinda hard to make changes when your Repuke Governor stands in the way. Hell Michigan did not even expand their Medicaid for ACA until 2014 . Speaking of which why do you stay in a state that won't even do that for your people ? <yawn> when will you learn you are ill-equipped to go against me


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Bernie can't keep losing by large margins in the south. Is he running to become the president of all 50 states, or just 35? It doesn't matter if Bernie squeezes out victories up north, Hillary will still get the delegates she needs in the end. Probably long before the end


Don't tell the Bernie fanatics this. They will only tell you about his momentum as they donate 3 dollars to his retirement fund.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If only black women would see that he's their best option for leading this country...


Of course, just like her husband Bill. 

You really don't believe that crap? She's a panderer and you're a fool for believing the deceitful, fakey bitch.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Bernie can't keep losing by large margins in the south. Is he running to become the president of all 50 states, or just 35? It doesn't matter if Bernie squeezes out victories up north, Hillary will still get the delegates she needs in the end. Probably long before the end


If anyone knows anything about the way the system works, he won't come close to having the delegates required. As I predicted, Sanders never had a chance nor will he with the number of delegates Billary has amassed already....don't care what the under 25 fools wish for. They can eat cake and work for their damn college education.

1,223 to 574, are you kidding me? And what's so funny is that old fart is being beaten by a woman! She loses to Michigan and still leaves with more delegates.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Obama did keep McCain/Palin and Romney/unknown from office, so there is that. Can you imagine after 8 years as veep/reality TV star, Palin running for the presidency?
> 
> The ACA is a good beginning towards universal healthcare coverage and he didn't fuck up the recovery from a stinking pile of an economy that he inherited from the Republicans. Obama did a lot of good where he could.


Agreed, on all counts. Yet that isn't exactly the direct action, proactive policy stance his black constituency was vocally supporting him for.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Agreed, on all counts. Yet that isn't exactly the direct action, proactive policy stance his black constituency was vocally supporting him for.


Ok, I must admit that I don't know what "proactive policy stance his black constituency was vocally supporting". Can you point out how he failed this group specifically?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So Obama was suppose to pass bills that say " Only for black people" GTFO
> I did fairly well under Obama. I was wise enough to take advantage of programs set up for minority business owners. Did you ?
> Obama successfully pushed to reduce the disparity in sentencing between those who are convicted of crack versus cocaine. Directly reducing the sentencing of our AA community.
> President Obama provided $2 billion for community colleges and other eligible institutions to improve education and career training programs. Directly improving AA community
> ...





Fogdog said:


> Ok, I must admit that I don't know what "proactive policy stance his black constituency was vocally supporting".  Can you point out how he failed this group specifically?


I wasn't judging, I was merely pointing out that expectations and delivery didn't match up like they hoped... and that for very similar reasons to those you've discussed above, the same will be true vis a vis Mrs Clinton and her gender.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I wasn't judging, I was merely pointing out that expectations and delivery didn't match up like they hoped... and that for very similar reasons to those you've discussed above, the same will be true vis a vis Mrs Clinton and her gender.


and you actually think Bernie will or better yet will be able to do all he says. How long have you been voting ?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and you actually think Bernie will or better yet will be able to do all he says. How long have you been voting ?


I do not believe that Bernie or anyone else will get everything they want done, that just isn't how the presidency works. I DO think his election would be a watershed moment for class warfare in our country. 

How much progress he makes will depend on the level of support he gets from his constituents, just like always.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Bernie can't keep losing by large margins in the south. Is he running to become the president of all 50 states, or just 35? It doesn't matter if Bernie squeezes out victories up north, Hillary will still get the delegates she needs in the end. Probably long before the end


considering all of the south voted let's hear from the other 35 before a decision is rendered


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> when will you learn you are ill-equipped to go against me


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> considering all of the south voted let's hear from the other 35 before a decision is rendered


So are you writing off upcoming Florida, North Carolina, Kentucky, and West Virginia? That would be a big mistake.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> So are you writing off upcoming Florida, North Carolina, Kentucky, and West Virginia? That would be a big mistake.


Florida is not a southern state in the political sense.

while it is true that northern Florida is redneck, Orlando (mid) is Midwest, Miami has northern influence.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Florida is not a southern state in the political sense.


In terms of geography, it's very far south.214 delegates. Right now, Hillary has a big lead in the polls there. Same with North Carolina and Ohio. I'm just not seeing the same path to victory as yourself. Is there some sort of a road map you could show me, for a better understanding of how you see Bernie pulling it off?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> In terms of geography, it's very far south.214 delegates. Right now, Hillary has a big lead in the polls there. Same with North Carolina and Ohio. I'm just not seeing the same path to victory as yourself. Is there some sort of a road map you could show me, for a better understanding of how you see Bernie pulling it off?


yes. we keep our head down and keep going..


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Mr Obama has done damn near nothing for the landslide of black voters who helped elect him.
> 
> Mrs Clinton won't lift a finger for women, just watch.
> 
> Mr Sanders has an economic plan that will help most of the nation. THAT'S what sets him apart and it's why he's the only real alternative to the status quo.



Donald`s plan helps all of the Nation, not just some. Stop businesses from leaving is the number one thing to stop. We pay way too much to buy from other planets. Nobody up to today makes it difficult for businesses that left to sell here,...Donald will.

Bernie is not the way.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 10, 2016)

Bernie Sanders is the candidate most republicans want to win the democratic nomination.

Nuff said


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 10, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Bernie Sanders is the candidate most republicans want to win the democratic nomination.
> 
> Nuff said


If that's true they're pretty stupid, Sanders sweeps through every republican candidate by a higher margin than Clinton does


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 10, 2016)

Bring on Bernie then. Nobody is scared, not even Hillary


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2016)

Sanders Just Won Support from the Most Unlikely Person:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwiih_uRl7fLAhUEpB4KHZ_tBnwQqG8ICjAA&url=http://usuncut.com/politics/gordon-gekko-sanders/&usg=AFQjCNGLsdB8BgxYZUIO13iaxxi-uRxusA&sig2=SRbr0IRcKhcBIaD91UDBNQ


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Bring on Bernie then. Nobody is scared, not even Hillary


really did you see the look on her face after Sanders received a standing ovation in Miami last night?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Florida is not a southern state in the political sense.
> 
> while it is true that northern Florida is redneck, Orlando (mid) is Midwest, Miami has northern influence.


what I always found so strange about Florida, but so true.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Donald`s plan helps all of the Nation, not just some. Stop businesses from leaving is the number one thing to stop. We pay way too much to buy from other planets. Nobody up to today makes it difficult for businesses that left to sell here,...Donald will.
> 
> Bernie is not the way.


Donald's plans helps the racist vent


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders Just Won Support from the Most Unlikely Person:
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwiih_uRl7fLAhUEpB4KHZ_tBnwQqG8ICjAA&url=http://usuncut.com/politics/gordon-gekko-sanders/&usg=AFQjCNGLsdB8BgxYZUIO13iaxxi-uRxusA&sig2=SRbr0IRcKhcBIaD91UDBNQ


The Pope?


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Donald's plans helps the racist vent



That`s all you could come up with, made up shit ?? No difference between you and Hillary. You will vote your order when told.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Donald's plans helps the racist vent


Are you sure? I didn't know black lives matter endorsed Trump


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The Pope?



It should read, most unknown person.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and you actually think Bernie will or better yet will be able to do all he says. How long have you been voting ?




I'm confident Sanders won't be toppling regimes, invading foreign countries and getting our troops mamed or killed. I'm confident that Sanders will reform campaign finance and reschedules weed. You are aware that EVERY republican in this country hates Hillary and wants to see her dead or in prison.. Don't tell me Sanders can't get shit done but Hillary can.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> That`s all you could come up with, made up shit ?? No difference between you and Hillary. You will vote your order when told.


To say Trump does not have the racist riled up is bullshit, at least be honest. They see now is the time "to get their country back "


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> That`s all you could come up with, made up shit ?? No difference between you and Hillary. You will vote your order when told.


Trump has donated multiple times to Hillary Clinton's presidential campaign, genius

You think you're voting outside the box by voting for Trump but the hilarious irony is that couldn't be further from the truth

He's doing to you what he did to the people he scammed into going to Trump University


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Bring on Bernie then. Nobody is scared, not even Hillary




He's like 17% ahead of Trump, and Trump is going to win the GOP nomination.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The Pope?


pro tip hint: click link


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm confident Sanders won't be toppling regimes, invading foreign countries and getting our troops mamed or killed. I'm confident that Sanders will reform campaign finance and reschedules weed. You are aware that EVERY republican in this country hates Hillary and wants to see her dead or in prison.. Don't tell me Sanders can't get shit done but Hillary can.


They will call Bernie a socialist and then the shit will hit the fan. Are you new to voting like your other Bernie fans ? Republicans will not work with Bernie,nor will Bernie work with Repukes. Keep it real


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> He's like 17% ahead of Trump, and Trump is going to win the GOP nomination.


I'm voting Cruz. Hopefully he can catch up.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Donald's plans helps the racist vent


perhaps they'd be better off in therapy?

or some sort of anger management program?


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> To say Trump does not have the racist riled up is bullshit, at least be honest. They see now is the time "to get their country back "



If he riled up the racists,.. that`s not his issue. Hillary draws the liars and thieves, But you no comment on that. Vote when told and for who when told. Stay your course.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> pro tip hint: click link


You need to learn how to place your links


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> perhaps they be better off in therapy?


I agree, but Trumps keep feeding them redmeat and hate


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> He's like 17% ahead of Trump, and Trump is going to win the GOP nomination.


+10 on the RCP average (and constantly improving over time);


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> They will call Bernie a socialist and then the shit will hit the fan. Are you new to voting like your other Bernie fans ? Republicans will not work with Bernie,nor will Bernie work with Repukes. Keep it real


This is wrong. Republicans have endorsed Sanders while Democrats have publicly stated if Clinton wins the nomination, they won't vote for her


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> He's like 17% ahead of Trump, and Trump is going to win the GOP nomination.


I agree, Trump is going to win the nomination. We are on the same page. Absolutely
But Trump hasn't even started on Bernie yet. It's way too soon for that. 
Hillary will be picking up* a lot* of delegates this Tuesday. Maybe it's best to focus on your short game for now.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> They will call Bernie a socialist and then the shit will hit the fan. Are you new to voting like your other Bernie fans ? Republicans will not work with Bernie,nor will Bernie work with Repukes. Keep it real






The only things that cunt Clinton will get passed is the Pro wall street and big pharma packages that the right wants too..are you new? Oh and she will be heavily hawkish and defense contractors will love her.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> If he riled up the racists,.. that`s not his issue. Hillary draws the liars and thieves, But you no comment on that. Vote when told and for who when told. Stay your course.


Riling up racist to get there vote is an issue, maybe not for you, Which actually speaks volumes. Trump VS Hillary. That's easy.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm voting Cruz. Hopefully he can catch up.




I have as much chance at the white house as Cruz.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm confident Sanders won't be toppling regimes, invading foreign countries and getting our troops mamed or killed. I'm confident that Sanders will reform campaign finance and reschedules weed. You are aware that EVERY republican in this country hates Hillary and wants to see her dead or in prison.. Don't tell me Sanders can't get shit done but Hillary can.



If not for Maple syrup, Vermont would be broke. He also took in war refugees from the Middle East and pissed off his State. At least our Governor insisted these refugees not go into the general public on welfare. Got shit for it but that`s his job, making decisions.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The only things that cunt Clinton will get passed is the Pro wall street and big pharma packages that the right wants too..are you new? Oh and she will be heavily hawkish and defense contractors will love her.


I suggest you get stock in Lockheed, because Hillary will be your POTUS


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I agree, Trump is going to win the nomination. We are on the same page. Absolutely
> But Trump hasn't even started on Bernie yet. It's way too soon for that.
> Hillary will be picking up* a lot* of delegates this Tuesday. Maybe it's best to focus on your short game for now.


Trump backed out of a FOX NEWS debate because he's too much of a pussy to face Sanders one on one

His rhetoric would get crushed under Sanders' policy positions, it would be like Mike Tyson in his prime fighting against Dada 5000


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I have as much chance at the white house as Cruz.


I know, but he would go great against the Dem nod. The raping would be legendary


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Trump backed out of a FOX NEWS debate because he's too much of a pussy to face Sanders one on one
> 
> His rhetoric would get crushed under Sanders' policy positions, it would be like Mike Tyson in his prime fighting against Dada 5000


wtf? What type of medication are you on right now? You feeling ok?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Trump backed out of a FOX NEWS debate because he's too much of a pussy to face Sanders one on one
> 
> His rhetoric would get crushed under Sanders' policy positions, it would be like Mike Tyson in his prime fighting against Dada 5000






The media has called him a socialist and basically a nutjob for 10 months now..its not working, his popularity grows daily.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2016)

and for the record* IF* Bernie does get the Dem nod the only way the Bernie fans would beat me to the polls to vote for him, is if they are in an earlier time zone. I will be voting Dem no matter who, because the Dem choice is the best choice.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> wtf? What type of medication are you on right now? You feeling ok?


"The first Fox New Democratic town hall held Monday night had its origins as a planned debate between Bernie Sanders and Donald Trump, *but the idea was scrapped after Trump pulled out of the debate.*

The New York Times reports that Fox executives had the idea, which would have “made primary debate history” as the first face-off between Democratic and Republican presidential candidates before either party picked its nominee. The Sanders campaign agreed to the debate and the Trump campaign was “very intrigued” with the idea.

However, “before the debate could be announced, the Trump campaign pulled out, citing scheduling conflicts, so the network planned to welcome just Mr. Sanders in an hourlong town-hall-style event, hosted by Bret Baier as part of his ‘Special Report’ program.” Shortly after Fox announced the Sanders town hall, Hillary Clinton accepted an earlier invitation that she had rebuffed and the Democratic town hall was born.

Trump also pulled out of Fox News’ Republican presidential debate in January, before attending its March debate."

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/fox-news-almost-hosted-a-trumpsanders-debate-but-trump-backed-out/


Because he's a pussy.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Riling up racist to get there vote is an issue, maybe not for you, Which actually speaks volumes. Trump VS Hillary. That's easy.



If the racists backed Hillary or Sanders, you would be racist too ? That`s what I`m getting from you. Putin respects Trump, so that makes Trump a Commie ? I`m sure there are murderers and rapists voting for him too, does that make him one ? You should be out of kindergarten by now, what`s holding you up besides knowledge ?

Hillary took back all she ever said about gays, she`s all better now,...Right ?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The media has called him a socialist and basically a nutjob for 10 months now..its not working, his popularity grows daily.


Not only is it not working, he's actually gaining in momentum. It's weird, the more people who hear his message of 'healthcare/college/no perpetual war/helping the poor and middle-class', the more popular he gets..

I can't understand it


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> If not for Maple syrup, Vermont would be broke. He also took in war refugees from the Middle East and pissed off his State. At least our Governor insisted these refugees not go into the general public on welfare. Got shit for it but that`s his job, making decisions.






I've got some shocking news for you oddball..most states are broke, the country is 20 trillion in the red.. I was in Chicago last week to get my license plates renewed.. They have temporarily suspended emission testing lol... They have a backlog of lottery winners that haven't been paid... Almost every state is " surviving " on borrowed money..massive changes are needed.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> If the racists backed Hillary or Sanders, you would be racist too ? That`s what I`m getting from you. Putin respects Trump, so that makes Trump a Commie ? I`m sure there are murderers and rapists voting for him too, does that make him one ? You should be out of kindergarten by now, what`s holding you up besides knowledge ?
> 
> Hillary took back all she ever said about gays, she`s all better now,...Right ?


Its what comes out his mouth

When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending people that have lots of problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. Trump

and why did he think Obama was born in Kenya.

Why does he hate all Muslims ?

He encouraged the mob justice that resulted in the wrongful imprisonment of the Central Park Five in 1989
They should be forced to suffer and, when they kill, they should be executed for their crimes,” Trump wrote, referring to the Central Park attackers and other violent criminals. “I want to hate these murderers and I always will.”.

The men’s convictions were overturned in 2002, after they'd already spent years in prison, when DNA evidence showed they did not commit the crime


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "The first Fox New Democratic town hall held Monday night had its origins as a planned debate between Bernie Sanders and Donald Trump, *but the idea was scrapped after Trump pulled out of the debate.*
> 
> The New York Times reports that Fox executives had the idea, which would have “made primary debate history” as the first face-off between Democratic and Republican presidential candidates before either party picked its nominee. The Sanders campaign agreed to the debate and the Trump campaign was “very intrigued” with the idea.
> 
> ...


 I didn't even know about that. The idea seems a bit far out there, but would be interesting.
I'm sure FOX WOULD LOVE the ratings, but they don't deserve it


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I've got some shocking news for you oddball..most states are broke, the country is 20 trillion in the red.. I was in Chicago last week to get my license plates renewed.. They have temporarily suspended emission testing lol... They have a backlog of lottery winners that haven't been paid... Almost every state is " surviving " on borrowed money..massive changes are needed.



So that`s why I should keep voting for career politicians ? All that good news you just inspired me with .


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> This is wrong. Republicans have endorsed Sanders while Democrats have publicly stated if Clinton wins the nomination, they won't vote for her


what Republican has endorsed Bernie ?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I didn't even know about that. The idea seems a bit far out there, but would be interesting.
> I'm sure FOX WOULD LOVE the ratings, but they don't deserve it


So why doesn't Trump want to face Sanders?


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I didn't even know about that. The idea seems a bit far out there, but would be interesting.
> I'm sure FOX WOULD LOVE the ratings, but they don't deserve it



It`s a ploy from Fox to make money off Trump name. Trump will have no part of that for Fox. They attacked him first with the bimbo. Now they saw the attention and Ratings it will bring.

Trump should decline and did.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So why doesn't Trump want to face Sanders?


He does not want to reward Fox for what they already did. Only a fool would bite that bait. Trump did not and neither would I.

Change the setting.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So that`s why I should keep voting for career politicians ? All that good news you just inspired me with .


You're voting for a guy who has bribed career politicians

You're condemning people for voting for a person who keeps the status quo going, but you're actively supporting a candidate that paid the exact same politician the people you're condemning are likely voting for...

..and bragging about _not_ being part of the status quo...

Are you legitimately a retarded person?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> He does not want to reward Fox for what they already did. Only a fool would bite that bate. Trump did not and neither would I.
> 
> Change the setting.


He had already agreed to it knowing it was a FOX debate, and he's already been back on FOX after previous appearances and the previous no show. So you'd be wrong on that one.

He didn't show because he would get annihilated by Sanders and he knows it


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So that`s why I should keep voting for career politicians ? All that good news you just inspired me with .




The guy who you back, who says he's going to stop jobs from going to China or Mexico ? He's one of the Billionaires that's outsourced jobs overseas.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Its what comes out his mouth
> 
> When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending people that have lots of problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. Trump
> 
> ...



First, Mexico isn`t sending, they are infiltrating through Mexico. Ask any Mexican why they left, they tell you it`s full of thieves, murderers and drug cartels,....well, that`s not who I want coming in illegally. Sure there are decent folks trying to better their life and get away from the violence, so tell us now, How do we know Who`s, Who coming from the land Mexicans want to get out of ?

He knows Obama was not born in Kenya. As do you and I.

For pretty much the same reason I don`t wish Muslims to come here, they are half jihadists and the rest don`t do anything about it. If Muslims had even a slight handle on the situation concerning jihadists, they might get a shot, but they wont and don`t. Not good any way you look at it. Till we can figure out a way to tell Who is Who,...for them, I say keep them over there.

Try and bring Christianity to Syria and Iraq, wont get in, will you ? How come you don`t say anything about that ?

So when Barak and Hillary fooled everyone to thinking a movie was the cause of Benghazi, it was a simple everyday mistake only a Republican can make ? That`s more recent. All is well Democrats are forgiven, Trump mistake stands,....listen to you.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He had already agreed to it knowing it was a FOX debate, and he's already been back on FOX after previous appearances and the previous no show. So you'd be wrong on that one.
> 
> He didn't show because he would get annihilated by Sanders and he knows it



No, they wanted to make money and rating off the trump name or the honest injun would be aired on every channel. But it`s not, only on Fox.

Stop it.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> It`s a ploy from Fox to make money off Trump name. Trump will have no part of that for Fox. They attacked him first with the bimbo. Now they saw the attention and Ratings it will bring.
> 
> Trump should decline and did.


that's because if there's any money to be made, trumps gonna make it.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> No, they wanted to make money and rating off the trump name or the honest injun would be aired on every channel. But it`s not, only on Fox.
> 
> Stop it.


stop being a crybaby!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> what Republican has endorsed Bernie ?


Couldn't find one. I thought I heard about a republican governor endorsing Sanders and a few GOP congressmen. I guess not, my mistake


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The guy who you back, who says he's going to stop jobs from going to China or Mexico ? He's one of the Billionaires that's outsourced jobs overseas.



So he knows the Who`s and How`s and can plan accordingly. I`m sure that he did it to spend and tax or it wouldn`t be worth the effort.

Other than that, tell me why they left ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> stop being a crybaby!


 How can you relate what I posted to crying ?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Couldn't find one. I thought I heard about a republican governor endorsing Sanders and a few GOP congressmen. I guess not, my mistake


thank you for your honesty.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> that's because if there's any money to be made, trumps gonna make it.



In my life, if there`s money to be made, I give it to my neighbors.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You're voting for a guy who has bribed career politicians
> 
> You're condemning people for voting for a person who keeps the status quo going, but you're actively supporting a candidate that paid the exact same politician the people you're condemning are likely voting for...
> 
> ...



Trump is not a career politician. He didn`t get Rice fired either. What did he pay that politician for ? Bribery is illegal and he was not arrested so be clear for me or it wont make sense.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Trump is not a career politician. He didn`t get Rice fired either. What did he pay that politician for ? Bribery is illegal and he was not arrested so be clear for me or it wont make sense.


Why did Trump donate to Clinton's 08 presidential campaign four times?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why did Trump donate to Clinton's 08 presidential campaign four times?



She prolly asked him to when she was at his wedding. He said Ok. What`s the issue ?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


You get an hour of that with Trump 3 nights a week, in front of tens of thousands of people


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So he knows the Who`s and How`s and can plan accordingly. I`m sure that he did it to spend and tax or it wouldn`t be worth the effort.
> 
> Other than that, tell me why they left ?




So you probably think The kock brothers should make great secretary of energy n put bernie Madoff in as chairman of the federal reserve..


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> So you probably think The kock brothers should make great secretary of energy n put bernie Madoff in as chairman of the federal reserve..



I don`t know who those people are.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> So you probably think The kock brothers should make great secretary of energy n put bernie Madoff in as chairman of the federal reserve..



Why did the businesses leave again ? I missed your reply.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

Did Trump chase them away ?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Why did the businesses leave again ? I missed your reply.




Business leave for money, American workers won't work for 60 cents an hour. The politicians that accept huge campaign contributions or give 300k speeches aren't going to stop that.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 10, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Bernie Sanders is the candidate most republicans want to win the democratic nomination.
> 
> Nuff said


That would be as smart as most of the rest of the things they've said this election season.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Business leave for money, American workers won't work for 60 cents an hour. The politicians that accept huge campaign contributions or give 300k speeches aren't going to stop that.



But they sure can make it hard to sell their products here. We are paying for money borrowed and then borrowed onto that,...every single career politician is responsible for that.

The people failed to elect the right Congresses. They believed them, trusted them and were failed by them.
I guess voting them back in is the way to go. They all gotta go.

Trump aint one of them. He probably has better ways to generate cash flow than borrowing from smiling friends. I will at least give it a try, The other two Parties had their chance and failed. If Donald fails, he`s out,...in with a new.

You don`t keep the same bent push rod, it will work but not perform.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 10, 2016)

Here's some math from Reddit


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2016)

Sky is going to kick your ass when she see this.^^^^^


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Sky is going to kick your ass when she see this.^^^^^


You have to be honest about the math, I thought that was a pretty solid post, like he said, you can really only hope for huge wins in certain states to pull it off. I still hope he does and I'm going to vote Sanders when the time comes. Not sure how well he's doing in California


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm confident Sanders won't be toppling regimes, invading foreign countries and getting our troops mamed or killed. I'm confident that Sanders will reform campaign finance and reschedules weed. You are aware that EVERY republican in this country hates Hillary and wants to see her dead or in prison.. Don't tell me Sanders can't get shit done but Hillary can.


Hey this is a great argument. Obama just watched four years go by without much to show for it. How will Hillary be different?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 11, 2016)

Hillary now says Bernie is s shill for the GOP

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/03/10/this-hillary-clinton-attack-on-bernie-sanders-makes-no-sense/


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 11, 2016)

the anointed one strikes again!

Hillary Breaks Debate Rules:

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/sanders-campaign-says-this-photo-proves-clinton-broke-rules-during-univision-debate/


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Sky is going to kick your ass when she see this.^^^^^


why? that shit's always wrong..


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Hey this is a great argument. Obama just watched four years go by without much to show for it. How will Hillary be different?


she's won't be..she says she will expand on Obama' s successes which were...?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 11, 2016)

5 Reasons Why Sanders Will Keep Winning After Michigan:

http://usuncut.com/politics/bernie-sanders-michigan/


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 11, 2016)

Seattle #1 for Bernie Donations Per Capita:

http://www.king5.com/story/news/politics/national/2016/03/11/seattle-no-1-per-capita-bernie-sanders-donations/81641148/


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 11, 2016)

33% of Sanders Supporters Will Not Vote for Clinton:

http://usuncut.com/politics/sanders-supporters/


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You have to be honest about the math, I thought that was a pretty solid post, like he said, you can really only hope for huge wins in certain states to pull it off. I still hope he does and I'm going to vote Sanders when the time comes. Not sure how well he's doing in California


if it's impossible to win..why continue?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> if it's impossible to win..why continue?


It isn't impossible. 

It's inevitable, unless the establishment completely shitcans the whole idea of democratic voting. They might- and they might get away with it, because the American electorate has such little experience with direct action protesting against Federal Government overreach.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> if it's impossible to win..why continue?


If you're in this fight, you're in it for the long haul. This doesn't end until we get money out of politics. I'm looking 5, 10, 15 years down the line. Even if Sanders won it wouldn't end. The political revolution he describes is going to take action from a lot of people, for a long period of time. The way I see it is this is the most important issue we face politically, I'd be doing this shit on my free time anyway, nothing else matters much if we don't have representatives in government that actually represent us. And there are millions of people in this country *just like us*. 

Never give up the fight


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If you're in this fight, you're in it for the long haul. This doesn't end until we get money out of politics. I'm looking 5, 10, 15 years down the line. Even if Sanders won it wouldn't end. The political revolution he describes is going to take action from a lot of people, for a long period of time. The way I see it is this is the most important issue we face politically, I'd be doing this shit on my free time anyway, nothing else matters much if we don't have representatives in government that actually represent us. And there are millions of people in this country *just like us*.
> 
> Never give up the fight


Hear, hear! 

This is advanced citizenship- anytime our rights are infringed, we need to stand up for them. 

EVERY TIME. NO MATTER WHO WANTS TO TAKE THEM, OUR GOVERNMENT INCLUDED.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Mar 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If you're in this fight, you're in it for the long haul. This doesn't end until we get money out of politics. I'm looking 5, 10, 15 years down the line. Even if Sanders won it wouldn't end. The political revolution he describes is going to take action from a lot of people, for a long period of time. The way I see it is this is the most important issue we face politically, I'd be doing this shit on my free time anyway, nothing else matters much if we don't have representatives in government that actually represent us. And there are millions of people in this country *just like us*.
> 
> Never give up the fight




thanks, Pada..i hope the others now understand better why we continue..no matter what.

because..

if not now, when?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 12, 2016)

@nitro harley 

Tulsi Gabbard (D) Hawaii Resigns from DNC Endorses Sanders:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=25&ved=0ahUKEwiLpLnmjbvLAhWGbB4KHcRDAqAQqUMIfDAY&url=https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-politics/wp/2016/03/11/tulsi-gabbard-gave-bernie-sanders-an-endorsement-he-gave-her-a-platform-on-war-and-peace/&usg=AFQjCNGf4u2zqWm7CBjzh6EQR1nrNpbVUA&sig2=_6p_if3n_iUMTGnitK9-WA


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 12, 2016)

Ohio Judge Delivers Big Win to Sanders and His Youngest Voters..

http://thinkprogress.org/politics/2016/03/11/3759376/17-year-olds-ohio/


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 12, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


+rep post of the day

'Get out of my way, I'll talk to you later'
-Hillary Clinton to AA child


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It isn't impossible.
> 
> It's inevitable, unless the establishment completely shitcans the whole idea of democratic voting. They might- and they might get away with it, because the American electorate has such little experience with direct action protesting against Federal Government overreach.



The minute a person is encompassed within a government they have not voluntarily joined, overreach has occurred and then it's only a matter of boiling the frogs.

Democratic voting isn't the answer to fraud, it's one of the COMPONENTS of the fraud when viewed in context of what I said above.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 12, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> The minute a person is encompassed within a government they have not voluntarily joined, overreach has occurred and then it's only a matter of boiling the frogs.
> 
> Democratic voting isn't the answer to fraud, it's one of the COMPONENTS of the fraud when viewed in context of what I said above.


if you're worried about overreach, perhaps you should have followed the rulezzz..sadly, it is because of people like you..are you catching 'rain water' like @Uncle Ben too?


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> if you're worried about overreach, perhaps you should have followed the rulezzz..sadly, it is because of people like you..are you catching 'rain water' like @Uncle Ben too?




Rules? The first rule of human relations should be the relations occurs on a voluntary and consensual basis....otherwise it is an involuntary relationship...like slavery etc.

No need to catch rain water, I live near a mountain stream that flows year round. It's good that Uncle Ben does such a nice job with his homestead though.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 12, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Rules? The first rule of human relations should be the relations occurs on a voluntary and consensual basis....otherwise it is an involuntary relationship...like slavery etc.
> 
> No need to catch rain water, I live near a mountain stream that flows year round. It's good that Uncle Ben does such a nice job with his homestead though.


Have you used that government social security number to file those taxes yet ?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Have you used that government social security number to file those taxes yet ?


I think in protest he should send back his monthly SS checks..that will really make a statement.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> if you're worried about overreach, perhaps you should have followed the rulezzz..sadly, it is because of people like you..are you catching 'rain water' like @Uncle Ben too?


Catching rainwater is bad? You are crazy, almost every state and locality encourages it.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Catching rainwater is bad? You are crazy, almost every state and locality encourages it.


only if it's in a barrel.

how many millions of gallons have you caught Ben?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> only if it's in a barrel.


Your head's in a barrel, a barrel of kimchi.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 12, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> The minute a person is encompassed within a government they have not voluntarily joined, overreach has occurred and then it's only a matter of boiling the frogs.
> 
> Democratic voting isn't the answer to fraud, it's one of the COMPONENTS of the fraud when viewed in context of what I said above.


The real action is the fight over the Salt Shaker. AKA .05%er's >>>> Look over there Squirrel!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Ohio Judge Delivers Big Win to Sanders and His Youngest Voters..
> 
> http://thinkprogress.org/politics/2016/03/11/3759376/17-year-olds-ohio/


Oh look- yet another republican tries voter suppression, doesn't get away with it.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I used to say that Hillary had my vote, but that was before she came out as a tepid apologist for abusive corporate power. I rather doubt Ms Warren will echo that position.


I said this last summer and I'm struck by how mainstream this position has become among so many voters this election season.


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Catching rainwater is bad? You are crazy, almost every state and locality encourages it.


Hey Ben, I have a 10k gallon water catchment system for my house in Hawaii or I wouldn't have any water for the house. I fill up jugs at a state maintained water filling station for drinking water. We get 48 inches per year and for the two of us the rain keeps up with our needs if I don't try to keep the yard green. I thought about doing that at my house in Oregon but it is way down on my list.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 12, 2016)

When I buy a boat, I'm going to put a rain barrel on it because drinking sea water can really mess a person up bad.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 12, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> *When I buy a boat, I'm going to put a rain barrel on it*.


Then where will you sit?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Mar 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Whew, there is no place like home. I've been too long in the T threads. 

Tuesday is probably make or break for Sanders. I'll hang out here for a while. Even GOP is calmer in this thread.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Your head's in a barrel, a barrel of kimchi.


Kimchi is pretty good. Ever tried it? They make more than just the cabbage kind. Kimchi Jjigae is a stew that uses kimchi, shellfish, pork and red pepper is great for a winter meal.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I said this last summer and I'm struck by how mainstream this position has become among so many voters this election season.


That rock got pushed up the hill a fair bit this election cycle.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Kimchi is pretty good. Ever tried it? They make more than just the cabbage kind. Kimchi Jjigae is a stew that uses kimchi, shellfish, pork and red pepper is great for a winter meal.


YUM! Have chopsticks, will travel!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> YUM! Have chopsticks, will travel!


Its easy to make. Great for hangovers too.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> That rock got pushed up the hill a fair bit this election cycle.


It needs to go over the cliff, or I fear the effort is all for naught. And that would be a terrible shame.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It needs to go over the cliff, or I fear the effort is all for naught. And that would be a terrible shame.


First off, it aint over til its over

Second, that message will live past this cycle. The people that "got it" best were young. I don't think everything ends if the rock doesn't make it all the way to the top this round.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> First off, it aint over til its over
> 
> Second, that message will live past this cycle. The people that "got it" best were young. I don't think everything ends if the rock doesn't make it all the way to the top this round.


I hear you- but if the powers that be manage to deny our Sisyphian efforts this election cycle, that rock won't be this close to the cliff for a very long time... and those who make it their business to sway elections in a thousand different ways know this. After all, they know they only have power as long as they can keep it out of the hands of the people


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 13, 2016)

Before I post in this I just realized I haven't watched any politics...since the Iowa caucus. And then I heard about the New Hampshire results. I really should check on super Tuesday results. Ok well that was disappointing. I'm wondering if I am going to irritate off Republicans and Democrats with this because by definition either of them has been led to believe they have choices in a democracy. And surprisingly most people in this country, especially older generations, actually believe there vote is counted. 

So all you Bernie Sanders supporters. I like the guy and I believe he honestly wants what's he thinks is best for us. But apparently he forgot about all the people that funded the rise of the Bolshevik revolution, then the rise of Hitler, then the founding of the UN. The united nations was formed 3 weeks after ww2 on a military base in San Francisco as an organization of war. Then the European Union was the next great socialist Paradise with one currency. They can't even keep it together its a fucking disaster. 

I WAS BORN a democrat. I taught myself to be a democratic socialist listening to "brunch with Bernie" on tom Hartman all the time for 5 years in prison. But then I learned about who brought about socialism. Good example of sick twisted rich people funding something is the Rockefeller's giving millions to the feminist movement. " we can have twice as many tax payers? Ok women's rights we will call it"

I know as much as I an capable of knowing about who runs our planet with the resources I have available to me. Please, ask a ?. You think any of this is bull shit? Let me prove it to you with the facts.

I'm not a trump supporter per say. I'd gladly take trump or sanders over any of those clowns. Although I'd rather have ROn Paul, his son sold out to the Israel lobby long ago. 

I just want you 50 year old bleeding heart Democrats to realize the reason we became so strong was because of entrepreneurial spirited people that were able to compete with the rober barons of the late 1800s and 1900s enough to at least survive. Now small businesses are dead. Rober barons don't have to print there net worth in Forbes. 

Ok I just woke up and felt a spark of political passion..back to these titanium scissors ...snip snip snip.... Lol


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 13, 2016)

newgrower89 said:


> Before I post in this I just realized I haven't watched any politics...since the Iowa caucus. And then I heard about the New Hampshire results. I really should check on super Tuesday results. Ok well that was disappointing. I'm wondering if I am going to irritate off Republicans and Democrats with this because by definition either of them has been led to believe they have choices in a democracy. And surprisingly most people in this country, especially older generations, actually believe there vote is counted.
> 
> So all you Bernie Sanders supporters. I like the guy and I believe he honestly wants what's he thinks is best for us. But apparently he forgot about all the people that funded the rise of the Bolshevik revolution, then the rise of Hitler, then the founding of the UN. The united nations was formed 3 weeks after ww2 on a military base in San Francisco as an organization of war. Then the European Union was the next great socialist Paradise with one currency. They can't even keep it together its a fucking disaster.
> 
> ...


you're pretty young to have been in prison for 5 years..what happened?


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 13, 2016)

I was selling weed and happened to be flipping some pills and a tiny bit of blow one nighy..like less than a gram.


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 13, 2016)

Didn't mean to post that soon..I got probation twice. I finally told my po I wasn't going to quit smoking weed and I was sick of asking for my roommates piss to pass with lol. I thought I'd get a year or less and I was ok with that for it to be over. I knew I wouldn't make probation I was 18-21. I did 2 3/4 years. Got out and it would take a thread to tell you all the dumb shit i did the last week of parole. Needless to say it was my own stupidity that got me the last 2 years. I saved 2700 before I got out during my last 10 months at the work release center. Should have been close to 10...but like always I cut it close to the point where I was cuffed up and taken to holding. I beat my "IDC court", got back out working, made parole. I saved another almost 3 grand that I came out here with. And now I'm sitting in a house with more stuff going down than I ever dreamed of seeing!

I love it out here and I'll never go back!!!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

newgrower89 said:


> I WAS BORN a democrat.


I checked out after this line, because I have no idea what this means.


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 13, 2016)

Well it means everyone on both sides of my family votes Democrat. So statistically, I'd say the odds of me becoming one are pretty high. I'm not a republican either. I want to start over.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

newgrower89 said:


> Well it means everyone on both sides of my family votes Democrat. So statistically, I'd say the odds of me becoming one are pretty high. I'm not a republican either. I want to start over.


And you're good with what you've seen from trump so far? Care to explain why? I'd honestly love to hear your thoughts on his actual policies. You know, something a little deeper than "I'm gonna build a wall, and Mexico is gonna pay for it.".


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 13, 2016)

If he will really demand import tariffs from companies if they build plants over seas, that will do way more than anything I've heard from any candidate on either side. THAT IS HOW THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT FUNDED ITSELF BEFORE 1913, and Woodrow Wilson was a sure thing because they ran a 3rd party candidate. Then he signed the Federal Reserve Act and implemented an income tax to pay the debt. What people dont get about fractional reserve banking is that these are private corporations owned by private individuals that loan money to us at interest. And the constitution doesn't give them the power to do that. And if you think what I'm saying isn't true then so some research because it has been published ..the names of the people that owned the stock.. In the 1913 New York Times. Look it up. Don't take my word for it.

So ya if he did just that...sounds a lot better than anything else I've heard. Free trade is only good for mega corporations. I also don't think trump will let people intimidate him. Bernie sanders will get the talk the day of his inauguration. You don't think they threaten presidents? Ask the Kennedy's about it. At least trump might hire his own thugs to stand up to them. I think he's dumb, polically naive ..horrible on war. It your side has Hillary rigged and won't let bernie get his votes counted on anything but the e voting machines that bush rigged the elections with. Look up Greg ballast he was an American journalist they moved to the UK because the BBC would air his reports. He reported all over European media his bush stole the election in Florida by using the e voting machines and kicking felons and black people off the elegibility list. My mom lives in Florida and I've met people this happened to. The Bush's and Clinton's have been friends for years. They go to each others weddings. I could list facts for days but I won't waste my breath because you probably won't take the time to look up any of this... So what's the point?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 13, 2016)

newgrower89 said:


> I could list facts for days but I won't waste my breath because you probably won't take the time to look up any of this... So what's the point?


You don't know this crowd, therefore it is unwise to make insulting assumptions about their intelligence or willingness to do their homework. Makes you look bad, bro.

In fact, I'd pay very careful attention to what they have to say, on all sides of the discussion. You'll figure out who's prepared and who's spewing propaganda soon enough- at which point you'll know whom to insult!


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 13, 2016)

I hope they do the home work. I'm all about proving my point. I just knew I was going to get a response exactly like that. And I knew how I'd respond. Its typical of someone who lives in a left vs right political world. I'm not trying to insult anyone..but that is how everyone debates and it drives me nuts. There's a lot more that 2 views to the issues. I've watched this thread since it's inception here and there. And that's all I've seen. I haven't read much of the last couple months of it though so I can't speak to that.

Democrats hate Donald Trump. That's one reason I like him. Ill vote for him just for 4 years of great comedy if any thing. I have no faith in our electoral process. Its rigged. I'm not buying that bernie is losing to Hilary by that much. So trump or bernie is at least some kind of change. That's all I'm advocating. Something different.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 13, 2016)

newgrower89 said:


> Ill vote for him just for 4 years of great comedy if any thing.


And you expect to be taken seriously?


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 13, 2016)

Go vote man. I didn't post that to start an argument with you. I've seen what our government is capable of. I have such little faith in our system, that yes I don't think it matters a damn bit who they elect. Because sheep will bow down to them and let then elect an evil psycho killer lady. When if you started raising a real fuss over the primaries bernie is having stolen from him, maybe your vote would matter! But until we actually count votes...and have a paper receipt backup that we can recount. PLEASE TELL ME WHY I SHOULDN'T VOTE FOR GOOD COMEDY? If you can't see this country is to the point where we need revolution, or at least start out like Iceland and jail all the bankers. There's a socialist model I can dig. What did they do after 2008? They jailed there 1%! And they have been doing just fine since. I'm on your side. But because I have good things to say about trumps trade policy's...

Oh and I just remembered where I first heard someone advocating those trade policies. 

Brunch with bernie! Every Friday on the tom Hartman program. As left as it gets. He was talking about how our federal government ran on tariffs, and how Nixon and the old Ron said "fuck that let's make it all in China". Its been getting worse. Oh yeah.

This whole thing started in a personal conversation when I sent them this picture. I saw this on I70 last Sunday at about 3 pm. If this doesn't scare you then I really don't know what to say. Well I have to close some programs for my phone to have memory to upload it give me a sec. There are 2 of them but you can only see the one in front. It's a military armored vehicle with a guy standing out of it.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 13, 2016)

and back to Bernie!


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 13, 2016)

X


schuylaar said:


> an
> 
> 
> schuylaar said:
> ...


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 13, 2016)

Yeah I can't properly post in the right box yet lol


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 13, 2016)

as I was changing the channel I couldn't help but to watch the train wreck that is Trump..he's really loosing it..he'll say anything.

Trump Becomes Delusional Blames Bernie Supporters for Rally Violence:

http://www.politicususa.com/2016/03/13/unhinged-trump-blames-thousands-sanders-supporters-rally-violence.html


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 13, 2016)

newgrower89 said:


> X


once you hit reply make sure you wait until it fully loads before you start typing..make sure you type after quote parentheses or you will be typing within what you are replying to..if you mess up you can post/delete/start over..it's the easiest method..you can only edit/delete for a few hours.

hope this helps!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 13, 2016)

Bernie will only win Missouri on Tuesday. That's it


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 13, 2016)

Lol I think the thing I like most a out trump is that he doesn't give two fucks about being politically correct. I have gay cousins that are married in New York. I'm not screaming bible. All of my generation is basically past racism. I'm trimming with a friend right now that is mixed. Our generation thinks race is something for jokes...that'd about the extent of it. We don't really give a shit about race. We make fun of it. I've never met a black guy that called them selves African American. So why do these race baiting morons like sharp ton and Jackson go on TV and speak a bunch of shit most people I've net don't believe? Divide and conquer. But if you know anything about immigration and the history of nations.you'll know that our immigration policy with the entire world is insane. It is unsustainable and makes sure we will never have full employment. Mexico kicks you the fuck out when your stay is up! They will come find you... Its not that difficult. If not wanting to pay for a bunch of people that I've had plenty of interaction with... Many I was in prison with. Many told me they don't give a damn about America. Also that they will come back and start selling meth again as soon as they get out. So yeah. I don't really care if your a dreamer. There won't be a place left to dream about soon. Go ahead..call me racist. If anyone believes they don't judge others based on there actions, appearance, skin color, clothes, etc... Then I'm not sure how they make safe judgment calls in daily life. All we do is read/ judge peopl . Its in our nature. That doesn't mean your racist. But yeah... When I used to walk home at night.. I paid attention to black people acting shady...I also had one rob me with a pistol for a 220 oz....so yes.. I just judged all of you and assumed I'll get a bunch of " you racist" comments....I've got way to much trimming to do ...I'll set where this leads later. 

No hard feelings. Peace


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 13, 2016)

Well, you say you are 26, and have been in prison for 5 years.

That's your entire adult life, so the only relations you've had as an adult have been in prison. 

We understand.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2016)

newgrower89 said:


> Lol I think the thing I like most a out trump is that he doesn't give two fucks about being politically correct. I have gay cousins that are married in New York. I'm not screaming bible. All of my generation is basically past racism. I'm trimming with a friend right now that is mixed. Our generation thinks race is something for jokes...that'd about the extent of it. We don't really give a shit about race. We make fun of it. I've never met a black guy that called them selves African American. So why do these race baiting morons like sharp ton and Jackson go on TV and speak a bunch of shit most people I've net don't believe? Divide and conquer. But if you know anything about immigration and the history of nations.you'll know that our immigration policy with the entire world is insane. It is unsustainable and makes sure we will never have full employment. Mexico kicks you the fuck out when your stay is up! They will come find you... Its not that difficult. If not wanting to pay for a bunch of people that I've had plenty of interaction with... Many I was in prison with. Many told me they don't give a damn about America. Also that they will come back and start selling meth again as soon as they get out. So yeah. I don't really care if your a dreamer. There won't be a place left to dream about soon. Go ahead..call me racist. If anyone believes they don't judge others based on there actions, appearance, skin color, clothes, etc... Then I'm not sure how they make safe judgment calls in daily life. All we do is read/ judge peopl . Its in our nature. That doesn't mean your racist. But yeah... When I used to walk home at night.. I paid attention to black people acting shady...I also had one rob me with a pistol for a 220 oz....so yes.. I just judged all of you and assumed I'll get a bunch of " you racist" comments....I've got way to much trimming to do ...I'll set where this leads later.
> 
> No hard feelings. Peace


Sounds like some black guy made you his bitch in prison. How much did they sell your ass for ? Were you a pack of cigarettes bitch or a ramon noodle whore ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2016)

newgrower89 said:


> Lol I think the thing I like most a out trump is that he doesn't give two fucks about being politically correct. I have gay cousins that are married in New York. I'm not screaming bible. All of my generation is basically past racism. I'm trimming with a friend right now that is mixed. Our generation thinks race is something for jokes...that'd about the extent of it. We don't really give a shit about race. We make fun of it. I've never met a black guy that called them selves African American. So why do these race baiting morons like sharp ton and Jackson go on TV and speak a bunch of shit most people I've net don't believe? Divide and conquer. But if you know anything about immigration and the history of nations.you'll know that our immigration policy with the entire world is insane. It is unsustainable and makes sure we will never have full employment. Mexico kicks you the fuck out when your stay is up! They will come find you... Its not that difficult. If not wanting to pay for a bunch of people that I've had plenty of interaction with... Many I was in prison with. Many told me they don't give a damn about America. Also that they will come back and start selling meth again as soon as they get out. So yeah. I don't really care if your a dreamer. There won't be a place left to dream about soon. Go ahead..call me racist. If anyone believes they don't judge others based on there actions, appearance, skin color, clothes, etc... Then I'm not sure how they make safe judgment calls in daily life. All we do is read/ judge peopl . Its in our nature. That doesn't mean your racist. But yeah... When I used to walk home at night.. I paid attention to black people acting shady...I also had one rob me with a pistol for a 220 oz....so yes.. I just judged all of you and assumed I'll get a bunch of " you racist" comments....I've got way to much trimming to do ...I'll set where this leads later.
> 
> No hard feelings. Peace


a racist who abuses ellipses and loves trump?

say it ain't so.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> a racist who abuses ellipses and loves trump?
> 
> say it ain't so.


You point that out every time and they still do it

Amazing.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 13, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You point that out every time and they still do it
> 
> Amazing.


Seen this twice now. What's the punchline?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Seen this twice now. What's the punchline?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 13, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Abusing ellipses...?


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 13, 2016)

Lol a good deal of them were. Understand I don't give a fuck about this system. I probably know more about the official bullshit history you all believe I than any of you. I don't watch alex Jones propaganda videos either....

Want news?

Whatreallyhappened.com is a goood place to start. There aren't many people that want to talk about the real problem...who has all the money and gold? I'm not typing it again. Anyone please ask away...if you think I'm some dumb kid that was in prison..ask . If I don't know I'll be happy to listen...

Well that was to the roll it up admin I forgot to post this at 4...everyone after that lost my attention with stuff that tells me MOST of you don't know your history. Have fun in your thread. Why am I being attacked for saying Bernie is having his votes stolen by that Satan worshiping bitch!


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 13, 2016)

Anyone wants to talk facts message me


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Abusing ellipses...?


That's one of their signature giveaways for identifying sock puppets


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 13, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's one of their signature giveaways for identifying sock puppets


 A reference from a conversation with an earlier profile. Yes?


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Sounds like some black guy made you his bitch in prison. How much did they sell your ass for ? Were you a pack of cigarettes bitch or a ramon noodle whore ?



*Ramen


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 13, 2016)

Lol I think its hilarious. I just for my first trophy for likes. I know all you well knowns. Been watching you for months. I just talk to the one that is doing something different than the rest. 

These stems would get him to high anyways. Our og cheese yields more $ from blowing it than it does trimming up. Our fan leaves make stuff that is indistinguishable from nug run on many strains. And were all just noobies really.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 14, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


is that @Harrekin?


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> is that @Harrekin?


I liked that guy.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2016)

Poll: Voters Back Sanders as Next Commander-In-Chief

http://blogs.reuters.com/talesfromthetrail/2016/03/15/poll-who-voters-want-for-the-next-commander-in-chief/


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2016)

30 more minutes and precincts start to report..go Bernie!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> 30 more minutes and precincts start to report..go Bernie!


Where? Colorado is over, so I kind of stopped watching all the primaries.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Where? Colorado is over, so I kind of stopped watching all the primaries.


dayumn! it's Collossal Tuesday!! 

Florida, Illinois, NC, Ohio, Missouri


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> dayumn! it's Collossal Tuesday!!
> 
> Florida, Illinois, NC, Ohio, Missouri


Florida starting to report.
http://graphics.latimes.com/2016-election-march-15-results/


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 15, 2016)

Crossing my fingers for Bernie...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2016)

Rough night for Bernie...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Rough night for Bernie...


Yep, this is pretty much the end for Sanders' presidential aspirations unfortunately. It's going to be Clinton v. Trump in a general election unless there's a brokered GOP convention, and she's going to murder any of them 

So yay! 4 years of Clinton.. /s

Not the _worst_ possible outcome..


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 15, 2016)

Then , suddenly the FBI arrests Hillary and cancels her Christmas.,..then, Bernie looses to Trump.

See there`s hope, but not change. Unless you look in your pocket or in the car.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 15, 2016)

Did Bernie win? Did Bernie win ? Did he ? Did he ?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 15, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Did Bernie win? Did Bernie win ? Did he ? Did he ?


Bernie is currently leading in Missouri by almost 2%.
Just like Kasich winning Ohio, America must want him to be the nominee. It's a referendum 
Tomorrow Burnie supporters will be taking their rage out in a Trump thread,
all the while ignoring the fact Hillary is screwing them


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 15, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Bernie is currently leading in Missouri by almost 2%.
> Just like Kasich winning Ohio, America must want him to be the nominee. It's a referendum
> Tomorrow Burnie supporters will be taking their rage out in a Trump thread,
> all the while ignoring the fact Hillary is screwing them


At least we won't cling to fabricated polls when we know the candidate _we_ support has lost

Like you will


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm afraid this result is going to turn a lot of people off to politics. That could have some very serious repercussions come November.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm afraid this result is going to turn a lot of people off to politics. That could have some very serious repercussions come November.




I think you are right, I know I'm turned off and disgusted.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I think you are right, I know I'm turned off and disgusted.


that makes two.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 15, 2016)

When Trump builds the wall, it needs to be tall AND deep. With motion sensors. We can't have Chicanos smuggling shit through tunnels...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> When Trump builds the wall, it needs to be tall AND deep. With motion sensors. We can't have Chicanos smuggling shit through tunnels...


When trump builds a wall he will need to build it facing the other way.....to keep americans in


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2016)

In November When it comes time to hand the keys to either trump or Hillary. most Bernie supporters are sound minded & will know the right thing to do & not hand the keys to trump.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> In November When it comes time to hand the keys to either trump or Hillary. most Bernie supporters are sound minded & will know the right thing to do & not hand the keys to trump.


Mrs Clinton had best get to mending fences, she needs to build a consensus. 

I'm skeptical, putting it mildly.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 16, 2016)

Second Super Tuesday is over. The people have spoken in five states of the Dem Primary. SWEEP for Clinton.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 16, 2016)

And the column labels. After the states it is total delegates at stake by date, next to that a running total of delegates, and in the final column the percent of delegates done.


State // 538 Prediction // Actual (As of 8:00 PM PST)

Florida // 32.1% // 33.3%
Illinois // 44.1% // 48%
Missouri // 48% // 50.8%
North Carolina // 36.2% // 40.7%
Ohio // 43.1% // 42.9%


----------



## londonfog (Mar 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm afraid this result is going to turn a lot of people off to politics. That could have some very serious repercussions come November.


Well seeing how you were not even paying attention after your Colorado caucus, I would say you were already turned off.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm afraid this result is going to turn a lot of people off to politics. That could have some very serious repercussions come November.


sadly I have a confession..on my way to early voting a couple was leaving with baby stroller and no 'I voted' stickers..overheard was 'if he loses by 2 votes, it's gonna be our fault'..I'm thinking WTF? so I go in, show my ID and told I can't vote..(the rage hasn't quite made it from brain to mouth) as they tell me 'I have no ballot'..W..T..F???? seems I'm 'no party' (changed parties from dem to indie to align with Sanders and forgot to change it back).

Sanders never got my vote

<schuylaar braces for shit storm puts on rain coat and ducks>


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> that makes two.


three.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Mrs Clinton had best get to mending fences, she needs to build a consensus.
> 
> I'm skeptical, putting it mildly.


mend fences..what's changed?

I'm still writing in Sanders.

obvi this country has not yet understood the connection between money and politics.

Sanders supporters are NOT rolling over to Clinton, she should NOT expect that we will abandon Sanders message and principles fought for, which are completely opposite of Clinton.

wonder how she'll do against trump without those votes?..now that would be the ultimate payback..wouldn't it?

job well done media


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> mend fences..what's changed?
> 
> I'm still writing in Sanders.
> 
> ...


RON PAUL!!!


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 16, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> RON PAUL!!!


shut up CR


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 16, 2016)

It's over. Will someone please turn off the light on their way out.

Thank you


----------



## londonfog (Mar 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> sadly I have a confession..on my way to early voting a couple was leaving with baby stroller and no 'I voted' stickers..overheard was 'if he loses by 2 votes, it's gonna be our fault'..I'm thinking WTF? so I go in, show my ID and told I can't vote..(the rage hasn't quite made it from brain to mouth) as they tell me 'I have no ballot'..W..T..F???? seems I'm 'no party' (changed parties from dem to indie to align with Sanders and forgot to change it back).
> 
> Sanders never got my vote
> 
> <schuylaar braces for shit storm puts on rain coat and ducks>


LOL. I'm sorry but you have to laugh at that. Did you tell them you have the highest hit thread right now? Bernie people...LOL


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 16, 2016)

Say it with cartoons.

Last bastion of fools.


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Then , suddenly the FBI arrests Hillary and cancels her Christmas.,..then, Bernie looses to Trump.
> 
> See there`s hope, but not change. Unless you look in your pocket or in the car.



Good point. Hilary 2016....Call it a right wing conspiracy if you want but the last time I checked, your canidate was being investigated for arming "moderate terrorists"...or what ever the fuck there calling the free syrian army these days. 

For all you uneducated idiots, here is a video of former DIA director and LT General Michael Flynn under Obama. On Al Jazeera, he admits he was instructed by his superiors to continue arming the rebels opposed to Assad, even after he voiced his concerns that these rebels were al queda and other extremist sunni groups...aka isis. QUOTE "it was a decision to fund arm isis"






He's not the only one saying it! Don't you people understand that most of the weapons and a lot of the same sunni mercenaries that we used in Libya were being shipped to Syria in 2012 and THAT IS WHY SHE LIED AND SAID BEN GHAZI WAS ABOUT A VIDEO...SHE ADMITTED THIS IN HER TESTIMONY...WHY THERE FUCK WEREN'T YOU PAYING ATTENTION!

Let's not forget the Clinton foundation just happened to get tens of millions in donations from app the countries that later got favorable treatment from the state department. Let's not forget China gate, when bill did the same thing with defense secrets and actually invited chinese officials over for tours!!!

The Republicans talk openly about fucking you with sand. Democrats just use lube and rape you in your sleep.


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 16, 2016)

Guns don't kill people. Politicians certainly do...


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 16, 2016)

Switzerland is a good little socialist country. In Switzerland all able body males must own and know how to use an assault weapon. Every house has a gun in it. They've never even heard of crime, and they don't get in many wars.

But let's use England's laws instead where violent gun crime has soared since the ban!


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> sadly I have a confession..on my way to early voting a couple was leaving with baby stroller and no 'I voted' stickers..overheard was 'if he loses by 2 votes, it's gonna be our fault'..I'm thinking WTF? so I go in, show my ID and told I can't vote..(the rage hasn't quite made it from brain to mouth) as they tell me 'I have no ballot'..W..T..F???? seems I'm 'no party' (changed parties from dem to indie to align with Sanders and forgot to change it back).
> 
> Sanders never got my vote
> 
> <schuylaar braces for shit storm puts on rain coat and ducks>




Divine Intervention. Welcome to Anarchy.


----------



## spandy (Mar 16, 2016)

I demand a recount...


----------



## spandy (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> sadly I have a confession..on my way to early voting a couple was leaving with baby stroller and no 'I voted' stickers..overheard was 'if he loses by 2 votes, it's gonna be our fault'..I'm thinking WTF? so I go in, show my ID and told I can't vote..(the rage hasn't quite made it from brain to mouth) as they tell me 'I have no ballot'..W..T..F???? seems I'm 'no party' (changed parties from dem to indie to align with Sanders and forgot to change it back).
> 
> Sanders never got my vote
> 
> ...


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sanders ran too nice of a campaign, he should have been honest and unmerciful about his opponent.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> that makes two.



What's your next move? I'm done voting for 4 years.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What's your next move? I'm done voting for 4 years.


I don't know. Still licking my wounds. It all depends on what Hill Pill does over the next month or so. If there is any back tracking on the ACA, I'm voting Green Party. But that's the only for sure trigger point for me at this time.


----------



## spandy (Mar 16, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What's your next move? I'm done voting for 4 years.


That'll teach 'em those, those, those BASTARDS!!!


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 16, 2016)

The Sanders campaign had there own app to count ballots at the Iowa caucus because they were suspicious of Microsoft's software. Msnbc used the word suspicious 4 times and conspiracy theory once whike covering this. Go look it up.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2016)

Actually, she's not a Bernie voter.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Actually, she's not a Bernie voter.


now that's just mean....


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> now that's just mean....


She said so. She said her party registration was incorrect and they wouldn't let her.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> sadly I have a confession..on my way to early voting a couple was leaving with baby stroller and no 'I voted' stickers..overheard was 'if he loses by 2 votes, it's gonna be our fault'..I'm thinking WTF? so I go in, show my ID and told I can't vote..(the rage hasn't quite made it from brain to mouth) as they tell me 'I have no ballot'..W..T..F???? seems I'm 'no party' (changed parties from dem to indie to align with Sanders and forgot to change it back).
> 
> Sanders never got my vote
> 
> <schuylaar braces for shit storm puts on rain coat and ducks>


Bad girl.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> She said so. She said her party registration was incorrect and they wouldn't let her.


I know..... fdd was just rubbing it in.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Actually, she's not a Bernie voter.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2016)

OK Bernie fans it's time to band together and bring down trump. If you thought Hillary was bad, trump would be your worst nightmare. The Democrats need your help in stopping trump. Do the right thing & defeat Trump...


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> In November When it comes time to hand the keys to either trump or Hillary. most Bernie supporters are sound minded & will know the right thing to do & not hand the keys to trump.



The right thing to do is let the winner, win.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> OK Bernie fans it's time to band together and bring down trump. If you thought Hillary was bad, trump would be your worst nightmare. The Democrats need your help in stopping trump. Do the right thing & defeat Trump...



You scared JJ ? What exactly is Trump gonna do to become a worst nightmare ?

What has he done so far ? Everyone says , he`s gonna do something,....What ? and, How did you find out first ?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> LOL. I'm sorry but you have to laugh at that. Did you tell them you have the highest hit thread right now? Bernie people...LOL


not so fast my fine flower smoking friends..Bernie emailed me today to let me know that Clinton is at her hi watermark with the next states up to vote heavily in his favor..

stay tuned..we shall see.

it's still not over or he would concede.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> not so fast my fine flower smoking friends..Bernie emailed me today to let me know that Clinton is at her hi watermark with the next states up to vote heavily in his favor..
> 
> stay tuned..we shall see.
> 
> it's still not over or he would concede.


I believe him.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> not so fast my fine flower smoking friends..Bernie emailed me today to let me know that Clinton is at her hi watermark with the next states up to vote heavily in his favor..
> 
> stay tuned..we shall see.
> 
> it's still not over or he would concede.


He cant do it unless you send him another 3 dollars


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 16, 2016)

newgrower89 said:


> Switzerland is a good little socialist country. In Switzerland all able body males must own and know how to use an assault weapon. Every house has a gun in it. They've never even heard of crime, and they don't get in many wars.
> 
> But let's use England's laws instead where violent gun crime has soared since the ban!


Do they have ammunition though?


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 16, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Do they have ammunition though?



No but they got a hell of a "Larry the heavy set guard" watching the bank.


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 16, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Do they have ammunition though?


I'll have to check. I doubt it lmao


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 17, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> When Trump builds the wall, it needs to be tall AND deep. With motion sensors. We can't have Chicanos smuggling shit through tunnels...


you mean on their way BACK to mexico?

a chicano is someone of mexican heritage but born in the US.

r't'rd.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> In November When it comes time to hand the keys to either trump or Hillary. most Bernie supporters are sound minded & will know the right thing to do & not hand the keys to trump.


you seem to be very concerned about that 'sound minded, right thing to do' and mention it often..don't fucking count on it..Sanders is the anti Hillary, anti establishment..the right thing was\is Bernie..maybe a little Trump will make people think twice next time.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't know. Still licking my wounds. It all depends on what Hill Pill does over the next month or so. If there is any back tracking on the ACA, I'm voting Green Party. But that's the only for sure trigger point for me at this time.


if you're gonna vote Green Party you might as well write in Sanders.

stick to your convictions.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 17, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Actually, she's not a Bernie voter.


sadly November only.

let the racists and bigots rule..and so many..who knew?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> OK Bernie fans it's time to band together and bring down trump. If you thought Hillary was bad, trump would be your worst nightmare. The Democrats need your help in stopping trump. Do the right thing & defeat Trump...


Hey doublejj, You aren't getting violent now are you? What happened to just voting?


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> No but they got a hell of a "Larry the heavy set guard" watching the bank.


And a lot less bank robberies. It probably sucks as much as the rest of that overpopulated shit hole we all escaped from! I'm just saying there's tons of guns there and everyone is doing just fine. FBI statistics prove that there is less crime in States with higher gun ownership rates. There are mass shootings that get prevented occasionally because they didn't take place in gun free zones, and someone happened to be packing and stop the shooter. This happens a lot more than you would think. But since and armed American population is the biggest threat to any type of globalist agenda, we never hear about these things.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 17, 2016)

newgrower89 said:


> And a lot less bank robberies. It probably sucks as much as the rest of that overpopulated shit hole we all escaped from! I'm just saying there's tons of guns there and everyone is doing just fine. FBI statistics prove that there is less crime in States with higher gun ownership rates. There are mass shootings that get prevented occasionally because they didn't take place in gun free zones, and someone happened to be packing and stop the shooter. This happens a lot more than you would think. But since and armed American population is the biggest threat to any type of globalist agenda, we never hear about these things.


You are fucking delusional if you believe all that


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You scared JJ ? What exactly is Trump gonna do to become a worst nightmare ?
> 
> What has he done so far ? Everyone says , he`s gonna do something,....What ? and, How did you find out first ?


Nobody knows what he's gonna do.....not even trump......that's the problem......loose cannon


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> sadly November only.
> 
> let the racists and bigots rule..and so many..who knew?


You are gonna vote for a man that calls women "Fat pigs"?.....well I guess that says a lot


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> if you're gonna vote Green Party you might as well write in Sanders.
> 
> stick to your convictions.


re-arranging the deck chairs on the Titanic...


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 17, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You are fucking delusional if you believe all that


Read the book more guns less crime by john Lott. He uses nothing but government statistics. Read before you run your stupid fucking mouth!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> re-arranging the deck chairs on the Titanic...


Hey! We agree on something. Voting for Mrs Clinton is just like rearranging the deck chairs on the titanic. 

...while the band played on...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2016)

Bernie is smart enough to know when to quit. He won't split the party like Trump is doing. Bernie will fully endorse Hillary for president..


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> if you're gonna vote Green Party you might as well write in Sanders.
> 
> stick to your convictions.


If I'm going to throw my vote away, I'd like to render my support to a true leftist party rather than a Bernie Sanders non-starter write-in vote to support a man who will be too old to run next cycle.

My reasoning is that the Democratic Party might be in the process of becoming the Republican Party of old, located center of right. Listening to Hillary kind of reminds me of the rhetoric expressed of maybe not Nixon but other Republicans of that era. Her line about "never universal healthcare" tells me the scourging she and Bill took about 20 years ago changed her mind about the politics of health care. So, a moderate Republican party of old is the new Democratic party, the real conservative party, almost Reaganesque. Maybe, I don't know if this is true and will listen to the rhetoric for a while before I make up my mind.

The Republican party is becoming Fascist, or as I like to say, the new authoritarian right.

This means a split in the Democratic Party is coming with the abandonment of the party by the true liberal left. If so, I want to be a part of that. The Green Party can be that new Liberal leftist party. They are there already. A lot of their platform aligns with my beliefs.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> If I'm going to throw my vote away, I'd like to render my support to a true leftist party rather than a Bernie Sanders non-starter write-in vote to support a man who will be too old to run next cycle.
> 
> My reasoning is that the Democratic Party might be in the process of becoming the Republican Party of old, located center of right. Listening to Hillary kind of reminds me of the rhetoric expressed of maybe not Nixon but other Republicans of that era. Her line about "never universal healthcare" tells me the scourging she and Bill took about 20 years ago changed her mind about the politics of health care. So, a moderate Republican party of old is the new Democratic party, the real conservative party, almost Reaganesque. Maybe, I don't know if this is true and will listen to the rhetoric for a while before I make up my mind.
> 
> ...


are you forgetting that the House & Senate are made up of Republicans & Democrats?...I can't see the Green Party gaining majority control of either....


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> are you forgetting that the House & Senate are made up of Republicans & Democrats?...I can't see the Green Party gaining majority control of either....


Not this year. Whoever thought Trump would have pulled in so many with his fascist rhetoric? If I can't support Hillary, and it is up to her and what she says over the next few months, then I'm going to register my protest by voting Green.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> OK Bernie fans it's time to band together and bring down trump. If you thought Hillary was bad, trump would be your worst nightmare. The Democrats need your help in stopping trump. Do the right thing & defeat Trump...


Alternatively, Trump will lose the congress for the GOP. Oppose the sucker. Same way that they did with Obama. Not what I want, but its better than installing another conservative in the White House. My mind isn't made up on Hillary but that's how she seems to me right now.


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Nobody knows what he's gonna do.....not even trump......that's the problem......loose cannon



Here`s a clue. He`s gonna get a briefing that`s in progresses, and will do`s. Then his entire stay in the white House is on a strict schedule. He`s not taking control of the ship, he`s taking control of the fleet, ships can still turn this way or that way on him.

Same with Hillary.

That is gonna leave little time for personal thinking. When it comes time for spending, I trust Trump over Hillary.
When it comes time for rules and regulations, I take Trump over Hillary. When it comes time for taxes, I think Trump knows more about who and where than Hillary. When it comes time for tax cuts, Trump and Hillary will be hit by people way smarter than them but with no power over the decisions. Foreign Affairs, Hillary will keep Kerry, Trump will replace him.

To me, the one with the most favors to return, is our worst nightmare. Hillary`s gonna owe a lot.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 17, 2016)

newgrower89 said:


> Good point. Hilary 2016....Call it a right wing conspiracy if you want but the last time I checked, your canidate was being investigated for arming "moderate terrorists"...or what ever the fuck there calling the free syrian army these days.
> 
> For all you uneducated idiots, here is a video of former DIA director and LT General Michael Flynn under Obama. On Al Jazeera, he admits he was instructed by his superiors to continue arming the rebels opposed to Assad, even after he voiced his concerns that these rebels were al queda and other extremist sunni groups...aka isis. QUOTE "it was a decision to fund arm isis"
> 
> ...


the losers here can't even understand the connection of money in politics..you think they're gonna get what you just posted?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> OK Bernie fans it's time to band together and bring down trump. If you thought Hillary was bad, trump would be your worst nightmare. The Democrats need your help in stopping trump. Do the right thing & defeat Trump...


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 17, 2016)

newgrower89 said:


> The Sanders campaign had there own app to count ballots at the Iowa caucus because they were suspicious of Microsoft's software. Msnbc used the word suspicious 4 times and conspiracy theory once whike covering this. Go look it up.


nice find


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Sen. Bernie Sanders concedes the Missouri Democratic primary to rival Hillary Clinton, the Associated Press reports. 



Burnie is burned out!!!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Not this year. Whoever thought Trump would have pulled in so many with his fascist rhetoric? If I can't support Hillary, and it is up to her and what she says over the next few months, then I'm going to register my protest by voting Green.


Given her track record what could she possibly say to make you vote for her?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> re-arranging the deck chairs on the Titanic...


I'm ready to go back to Titanic..


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 17, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Given her track record what could she possibly say to make you vote for her?


maybe you could lay out some facts to explain your understanding of her track record. I admit that I don't really know much about her. I'm not putting this out there for an argument, I'm just curious.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 17, 2016)

She accepted donations from foreign countries while she was secretary of state after agreeing with Obama not to do so. The Clinton foundation is nothing but a slush fund to enrich the Clintons, their employees and anyone else they choose. She got kicked off a committee for lying during the whitewater investigation some 20 years ago. The whole e-mail is crooked to being and end with. She does not have the right to pick and choose what e-mails to give to the government after her service. The whole setup was designed to evade public scrutiny. She lies when it suits her (being a target of a sniper, etc.) 

And that is just a handful of the shit she has pulled.

She is as crooked as a 3 dollar Bill. Pun intended.


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 17, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> She accepted donations from foreign countries while she was secretary of state after agreeing with Obama not to do so. The Clinton foundation is nothing but a slush fund to enrich the Clintons, their employees and anyone else they choose. She got kicked off a committee for lying during the whitewater investigation some 20 years ago. The whole e-mail is crooked to being and end with. She does not have the right to pick and choose what e-mails to give to the government after her service. The whole setup was designed to evade public scrutiny. She lies when it suits her (being a target of a sniper, etc.)
> 
> And that is just a handful of the shit she has pulled.
> 
> She is as crooked as a 3 dollar Bill. Pun intended.


And she worships Satan and eats children!!!


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 17, 2016)

Let's not forget the cocaine trade with poppa Bush at the airstrip in Mena, Arkansas.... Google that one!!!!


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 17, 2016)

Trump is still Dippin through the fondue. GOP is just an appetizer. Hillary is the main course, and he plans on eating the entire meal. T-Dawg is a fucking hog. 

Don't expect him to give you validation by sharing air time either. Not gonna happen

Trump rally is about to start. Fox News anchors can take an hour long coffee break, while they watch ratings skyrocket


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 17, 2016)

*From 1981:

*


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 17, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *From 1981:
> 
> *


It wasnt even a strongly worded letter... Pfft....


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 18, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *From 1981:
> 
> *





Dude is almost always on the right side of history.. The sheeple in this country will rue the day they took a pass on this man.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 18, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> It wasnt even a strongly worded letter... Pfft....


You're right. The mayor of Burlington, Vermont probably should have threatened to go to war.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 18, 2016)

*New York Times busted for anti-Bernie bias: The iconic, Clinton-endorsing newspaper slyly edits article to smear Sanders*
*As the media is slammed for anti-Sanders bias, the NYT changes a piece on Bernie's impressive legislative record*

Media critics have for months blown the whistle on bias against Bernie Sanders. Progressive media watchdog FAIR has thoroughly documented how slanted the U.S. corporate media has been in favor of Wall Street-backed, corporate-friendly candidates like Hillary Clinton.

Studies have even shown that Donald Trump gets 23 times as much coverage as Sanders, even though the Vermont senator is more popular among Americans.

A case study in how this media bias works was exposed this week, in none other than the U.S. newspaper of record.

An anonymous user on the blogging website Medium revealed how the New York Times substantially edited an article about Sanders’ long history of legislative victories, excising the more positive facts and comments.

_*http://www.salon.com/2016/03/16/new_york_times_busted_for_anti_bernie_bias_the_iconic_clinton_endorsing_newspaper_slyly_edits_article_to_smear_sanders/*_


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 18, 2016)

This is what I have been saying. The parties care more about control than who is in office. Barak Obama got into office because he was controllable by the Democratic party.

Trump is not in the Republican party and I have been watching BOTH parties try to undermine him.

The politicians have us fighting each other when it should be all of us against them. We need to change our thinking in America if we really want to get things done.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 18, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> You're right. The mayor of Burlington, Vermont probably should have threatened to go to war.


He should have never written the letter in the first place. It was stupid.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 18, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Trump is still Dippin through the fondue. GOP is just an appetizer. Hillary is the main course, and he plans on eating the entire meal. T-Dawg is a fucking hog.


i must admit the thought of hillary missing a heel, hair out of place and pant suit ripped to shreds somehow gives me great delight..no one deserves it more.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Mar 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> i must admit the thought of hillary missing a heel, hair out of place and pant suit ripped to shreds somehow gives me great delight..no one deserves it more.


But, that's the candidate you'll be voting for in a few months. I haven't been on much lately, but you have come to grips with that reality, yes?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 18, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> We need to change our thinking in America if we really want to get things done.


you had your chance, now reap what you sew.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 18, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> But, that's the candidate you'll be voting for in a few months. I haven't been on much lately, but you have come to grips with that reality, yes?


at least read a few pages back.

i'm voting for Sanders in the general.


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 18, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> This is what I have been saying. The parties care more about control than who is in office. Barak Obama got into office because he was controllable by the Democratic party.
> 
> Trump is not in the Republican party and I have been watching BOTH parties try to undermine him.
> 
> The politicians have us fighting each other when it should be all of us against them. We need to change our thinking in America if we really want to get things done.


I have to agree with you on that one. Deep down, I don't think he's going to be the greatest president ever. However in my life time I have never seen a rich billionaire get do much shit from the establishment. He admits that he used to buy politicians and it shouldn't be that wat. At least he's spending his own money.... Which I realize will never affect his life style, but most rich guys still wouldn't turn down millions in campaign funding.

And whether you all LIKE IT OR NOT. I FIRST HEARD TRUMP'S TRADE POLICIES ARTICULATED BY BERNIE SANDERS OVER 3 years ago. 

We need to stop worrying about PERSONAL ISSUES like marriage, abortion, gender identity, and all the other shit they keep distracting us with. Those things can be handled by the people. 

What know one seems to get is that on the issues that actually fucking matter....Ron and Rand Paul are quite similar to Bernie. 

THIS IS NOT GOING TO BE MAGICALLY FIXED IN A FUCKING RIGGED ELECTION. IF ANYONE ACTUALLY DESIRES REAL CHANGE IT COULD START RIGHT HERE. SO LETS START AN ELECTION FRAUD THREAD. A MILLION SIGNATURES ON A PETITION. A MILLION PROTESTORS IN D.C. AND ANOTHER MILLION ON WALLSTREET. 

NOTHING WILL CHANGE UNTIL YOU STOP BEING SHEEP AND STAND UP FOR YOUR RIGHTS AND BELIEFS.


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> you had your chance, now reap what you sew.





NLXSK1 said:


> He should have never written the letter in the first place. It was stupid.



It wasn't a stupid letter. Margret Thatcher was a really shady old bitch that did a lot of evil shit. Reminds me of Ronald Reagan!

I'll have to disagree on the letter


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Mar 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> at least read a few pages back.
> 
> i'm voting for Sanders in the general.


So, you're writing him in? President Trump does have an interesting ring to it, don'tchathink? I would spend four years in my fortress laughing my ass off at the flabbergasted and offended liberal talking puppetheads bristling at his daily rancor. Not to mention, more frightening to our critics around the world than electing Reagan's corpse.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Mar 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> maybe you could lay out some facts to explain your understanding of her track record. I admit that I don't really know much about her. I'm not putting this out there for an argument, I'm just curious.



She's been found out for trying to "obtain" NE USA lands for uranium mining to be exported to Russia via Canadian proxy. 

She armed terrorists, betrayed a cooperative head of state, and destabilized a region. Possibly because the head of state was planning on implementing a hard currency that would directly compete with the US and it's Allies. 

She flips. 

She flops. 

Against gay marriage. For it. Supports segregation, black lives matter. She will say and do anything to gain power. She'd be the kind of prostitute a man would degrade and she'd welcome every moment of it so long as she's paid.


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 18, 2016)

Lord Kanti said:


> She's been found out for trying to "obtain" NE USA lands for uranium mining to be exported to Russia via Canadian proxy.
> 
> She armed terrorists, betrayed a cooperative head of state, and destabilized a region. Possibly because the head of state was planning on implementing a hard currency that would directly compete with the US and it's Allies.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better myself!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm ready to go back to Titanic..


It was a very democratic shipwreck; rich people died, too.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> at least read a few pages back.
> 
> i'm voting for Sanders in the general.


just another vote for trump......thanks for helping


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> you had your chance, now reap what you sew.


This isnt home ec dear...

the word is sow, not sew.

And what chance would that be anyway? To vote for Bernie? The AZ primary hasnt even happened yet. I am registered independent and dont even know if I can vote in a primary.

I didnt sow anything.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 18, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> This isnt home ec dear...
> 
> the word is sow, not sew.
> 
> ...


this isn't pigs my dear; it's sew not sow.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 18, 2016)

political question of the day:

has anyone gone on to be president with same number delegates (same point in time) as Sanders?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 18, 2016)

*Bernie Sanders Says He Will Ask Obama to Withdraw SCOTUS Nomination if He Wins*
_Democratic presidential candidate Bernie Sanders said if elected president in November he would ask President Obama to withdraw his Supreme Court justice nomination of Judge Merrick Garland.

“I think I’m 100 percent prepared to support Judge Garland. I think he’s clearly very knowledgeable and can serve ably on the Supreme Court,” the Vermont senator told MSNBC host Rachel Maddow Thursday night. “But between you and me, I think there are some more progressive judges out there.”_

*http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/sanders-obama-withdraw-scotus-nomination-elected-president/story?id=37748303*


----------



## londonfog (Mar 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> this isn't pigs my dear; it's sew not sow.


not to want to really get involved, but it is sow

SOW - plant (seed) by scattering it on or in the earth


----------



## londonfog (Mar 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> political question of the day:
> 
> has anyone gone on to be president with same number delegates (same point in time) as Sanders?


For your own sanity please realize that Bernie is not going to get the nod. The sooner you accept the easier it will be for you in the long run.

For the record no one has made a comeback, being as far as Bernie is in delegates. He is getting pounded.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> For your own sanity please realize that Bernie is not going to get the nod. The sooner you accept the easier it will be for you in the long run.
> 
> For the record no one has made a comeback, being as far as Bernie is in delegates. He is getting pounded.


This is undeniably true. 

It's not a good thing, so it's worth discussing what happens next.


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This is undeniably true.
> 
> It's not a good thing, so it's worth discussing what happens next.


There's only one candidate left out of either party that will do anything remotely different from what we currently have. Disagree with his personal values and some of his policies? Fine. But seriously bro. I challenge you to look at trumps policies on trade. Because if you want Bernie's trade policy on tariffs, which will do more for the economy than any stimulus package, you better vote for trump. Let's get our government running on import taxes instead of income taxes.... Maybe open a factory or the 50-100,000 we've lost in the last 10-15 years. I think he's an arrogant stupid billionaire at the end of the day. But something tells he won't give a shit about TYPICAL D.C. BULLSHIT! That's what we need. Or your stuck with a great family friend of the bushes...
Yes her...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 18, 2016)

newgrower89 said:


> There's only one candidate left out of either party that will do anything remotely different from what we currently have. Disagree with his personal values and some of his policies? Fine. But seriously bro. I challenge you to look at trumps policies on trade. Because if you want Bernie's trade policy on tariffs, which will do more for the economy than any stimulus package, you better vote for trump. Let's get our government running on import taxes instead of income taxes.... Maybe open a factory or the 50-100,000 we've lost in the last 10-15 years. I think he's an arrogant stupid billionaire at the end of the day. But something tells he won't give a shit about TYPICAL D.C. BULLSHIT! That's what we need. Or your stuck with a great family friend of the bushes...
> Yes her...


so you're a racist and you want to put a 35% tax on your walmart shopping trips?

i can't help stupid people, so i just laugh at them now.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 18, 2016)

More math from Reddit

"I've constructed several hypothetical scenarios of how the future states might play out, based on the 538 data. It helps to show just how far behind Sanders is right now.

*Scenario 1 - 538 goals *







All of my scenarios will be in a table that looks like this. This is simply the possible future delegate spreads, with a column for Clinton, Sanders, and how much Sanders nets (gains or loses relative to Clinton). This scenario represents if Sanders meets all of 538's original delegate goals exactly. Remember, these are the goals that they decided he could attain if he and Clinton were polling exactly even, nationally. As you can see, if Sanders just meets these goals exactly, he only nets 82 delegates in the remaining states. He's currently at a 325 deficit, so that's nowhere near close enough to make it up. Remember, none of this is even taking into account the super delegates.

*Scenario 2 - exceed all goals by 10% *







Here is what the future would look like if Sanders exceeds all of his goals by 10%. For example, if 538 said he needed to win by 10% in Arizona, in this table he wins by 20%. As you can see, if he does this, he nets 299 delegates. This is closer to catching up to Clinton, but he would still far short by a little over 20 delegates. That's not enough, since the superdelegates will likely favor the majority winner of the pledged delegates. The Sandernistas can drop right now this fantasy that the superdelegates would change the race from a popularly favored Clinton to a nominated Sanders. No way in hell. If anything, they would stay with Clinton even if Sanders edged her out by a little (by some miracle).

*Scenario 3 - win each state by 16% *







This shows how the future would look if Sanders wins by a flat 16% in each state--ignoring the 538 demographics. I got this number from recent 538 articles, which said that Sanders needs 58% of the remaining delegates. If he gets 58, Clinton gets 42--hence the 16 point spread. Remember the red cells way back in the "past" spreadsheet? They indicate which states Sanders has already won by at least 16 points. He has only done this in 6 states so far, and now he needs to do it in every remaining state, on average. Sure, the map looks better for him going forward, but not this good.

You'll notice that there's an extra column in this scenario. Those represent the five largest shifts Sanders needs in order to reach a 16% win in the respective states. Thus, it will be hardest to reach this 16% benchmark in New York, Maryland, Pennsylvania, California, and New Jersey.

*Scenario 4 - win big in the big states *







This is what it would look like if Sanders meets all of the 538 goals exactly, but exceeds his goals by 20% in the five biggest remaining states. Note from the previous table that 4 of these 5 states are also the hardest to reach the 16% win benchmark, and are thus the hardest to gain momentum in. Obtaining something like this result is much easier said than done. Nonetheless, if he could do this (not likely), he would just barely make up his deficit. If he underperformed in even one small state, this would still not be enough.
I note that the five biggest remaining states hold 56% of the remaining delegates (due to population size). So these five states are more important than all of the rest, combined. Thus we have,

*Scenario 5 - what about the small states? *







This is the last scenario. This is what it would look like if Sanders met exactly his goal for the five biggest states, and exceeded his goals in all of the smaller states by 20% (again, exceeded with respect to the 538 benchmarks). Since these represent only 44% of the remaining delegates, it's easy to understand why this scenario does not net Sanders enough delegates. Even if he has these blowouts where he exceeds the 538 benchmarks by 20% in all of these states, it doesn't mean much unless he can get a big state or two by very large margins as well.

This is all I came up with. I might make some posts like this in the future, since it will be easy to update these tables with future results. But I think it's clear that Sanders is losing and will lose, so it's probably not necessary."

https://np.reddit.com/r/enoughsandersspam/comments/4avw76/the_numbers_are_looking_really_bad_for_sanders/


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 18, 2016)

newgrower89 said:


> There's only one candidate left out of either party that will do anything remotely different from what we currently have. Disagree with his personal values and some of his policies? Fine. But seriously bro. I challenge you to look at trumps policies on trade. Because if you want Bernie's trade policy on tariffs, which will do more for the economy than any stimulus package, you better vote for trump. Let's get our government running on import taxes instead of income taxes.... Maybe open a factory or the 50-100,000 we've lost in the last 10-15 years. I think he's an arrogant stupid billionaire at the end of the day. But something tells he won't give a shit about TYPICAL D.C. BULLSHIT! That's what we need. Or your stuck with a great family friend of the bushes...
> Yes her...


Trump has been donating to political causes his entire adult life, including financing both republican and democratic campaigns.. 

He's very much intertwined in the politics of Washington, make no mistake about it


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 18, 2016)

So Sanders will lose the nomination. He knew this going in, so he must have an endgame. What is it? Does anyone seriously think he'll accept the vice presidency? What other options might be open to him?

Failing winning the nomination, what can those of us who believed in Bernie and his platform do now to promote our cause?


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Trump has been donating to political causes his entire adult life, including financing both republican and democratic campaigns..
> 
> He's very much intertwined in the politics of Washington, make no mistake about it


I agree completely. Some people think since he's donated a lot to the Clinton's, that he just did this to make her a sure thing. Im 99% convinced that's not true, but if it comes out in 5 years I don't be dumbfounde . He's also very connected to the elite Jews of Manhattan, as any real estate mogul would have to be in NYC. There's a video of him speaking at a Jewish convention telling them " you don't like me because you can't buy me". Ever since then I've had the up most respect for him!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 18, 2016)

newgrower89 said:


> No. Trump is going to tax companies that manufacture goods over seas. Its called a fucking import tariff!


so china sends goods to walmart, walmart has to pay a huge import tariff on those goods, and then they just sell them to walmart shoppers like you at the same price as before?

OK, that'll work.


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So Sanders will lose the nomination. He knew this going on, so he must have an endgame. What is it? Does anyone seriously think he'll accept the vice presidency? What other irons might there be for him?
> 
> Failing winning the nomination, what can those of us who believed in Bernie and his platform do now to promote our cause?


How about we raise fucking hell about e-voting machines! I would bet my life right now he's been fucked our of 100,000s if not millions of votes already! He's said it himself...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 18, 2016)

newgrower89 said:


> I agree completely. Some people think since he's donated a lot to the Clinton's, that he just did this to make her a sure thing. Im 99% convinced that's not true, but if it comes out in 5 years I don't be dumbfounde . He's also very connected to the elite Jews of Manhattan, as any real estate mogul would have to be in NYC. There's a video of him speaking at a Jewish convention telling them " you don't like me because you can't buy me". Ever since then I've had the up most respect for him!


yep, us jews not only control real estate, but the media, television, banking, and the hot dog industry.

if you need further assistance on anti-semitic conspiracy theories, just ask me. i'm whistleblowing all this week and next.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 18, 2016)

newgrower89 said:


> I'm not talking about Walmart you fucking imbecile. I'm talking about manufacturing goods on US soil. It provided jobs in the 40s-80s that allowed one person to easily buy a house and send there kids to college. When we actually build shot people have more money to spend. And ideally we reimplement the Sherman anti trust act and get rid of Walmart you fucking idiot!!!!!!!!!


were you aware that one exclamation point is actually sufficient?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, us jews not only control real estate, but the media, television, banking, and the hot dog industry.
> 
> if you need further assistance on anti-semitic conspiracy theories, just ask me. i'm whistleblowing all this week and next.


Awww gosh darnit- ya got the hot dogs, too?


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, us jews not only control real estate, but the media, television, banking, and the hot dog industry.
> 
> if you need further assistance on anti-semitic conspiracy theories, just ask me. i'm whistleblowing all this week and next.


Ok Budd. You asked for it. I'm going to make a list of the wealthiest people in America and then post next to it which just happen to be kabbalah worshipping fake Ashkenazi Jews that hide under the Torah. I used to think it was bullshit too, then I learned about history. The Rothschild's openly financed every war i Europe in the 1800s. Do you thinj they threw there money away? They were behind the first and second banks of the united States, which were precursors to the federal reserve. The people destroyed the first 2 after major depressions. The bankers tried in 1870 and caused a huge depression but it wasn't enough. Then they created the crash of 1907, and 4 years later we got the federal reserve act of 1913. JP Morgan, Nelson Aldrich (Rockefeller's attorney and senator from NY) and 4 others I can't rememeber off the top of my head, all met in Jekyll Island. Representatives from the biggest banks and railroad industry aka Kuhn Loeb Goldman Sachs, Kahn Jacob Schiff, Paul Warburg and brown brothers Harriman. EVERYONE OF THOSE PEOPLE ARE JEWISH or were financed by European Jews. They wrote 2 pieces of legislation one called the federal reserve act and another identical bill under another name for the Republicans. They ran Theodore Roosevelt as a 3rd party to insure victory to Wilson. Then they brought you WWI followed by WWII. All of this is in the historical fact in your newyork times and congressional record. The Jewish banking elite ran a large part of the slave/diamond/gold trade. I'm not talking about all Jews. I'm talking about Ashkenazi Jews that converted to Judaism in the 11th century in the caucus mountain. They are 90% of the Jewish population today and have less "Jewish blood" than the native population they terrorize on a daily basis. 

Watch the documentary 911missing links! FUCKING TAKE 2 hours! It lists every Israeli corporation that was involved in 911. Am docs...Google that. Its an Israeli corporation that just so happens to be the switch point for EVERY AMERICAN TELEPHONE company. Google the fox news report saying 60+ undercover mossad agebts were detained after 911...every single one was cleared anc released. They were following around the hijackers according to fox news. Do you remember trumps comments about Muslims celebrating? Well that was based on a report of middle eastern men celebrating hours after 911. Turned out to be 4 mosses agents that were later released. They went on live TV and said thy were there to document the event. FUCKING YOUTUBE IT YOURSELF FOOLS!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Awww gosh darnit- ya got the hot dogs, too?


lol, trolled the shit out of you!


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 18, 2016)

Actually I'm not going to make the list. If anyone cares to not be a sheep they will find it themselves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why would i need to youtube any of that? i'm in on it. it's my people doing all of that.
> 
> how does it feel to be fucked in the ass by a jew, shithead?


Ok well happy Hanukkah!!!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 18, 2016)

please don't like my comments.


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 18, 2016)

I enjoy talking down to people like you though! I mean I really LIKE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> this isn't pigs my dear; it's sew not sow.


Go to google and type in ..... 'Reap what you' 

You can apologize to me now or later. 

Silly pig.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 18, 2016)

Your gandfather left behind a fortune in confederate money. When the south rises again, you will be a very rich man


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Mar 19, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


So let's see -

It's got to be Two faced Hill,
plus the The Choker...

And their mutual nemesis,

The BernMan.

There's just no not liking that.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 19, 2016)

This thread needs to pick up it's pace.
The trump thread is almost twice as long


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 19, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> When the south rises again, you will be a very rich man


No worry there. The collective intelligence of the south precludes any "resurrection".


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 19, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> This thread needs to pick up it's pace.
> The trump thread is almost twice as long


The circus will always be more popular than a mensa meeting.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> More math from Reddit
> 
> "I've constructed several hypothetical scenarios of how the future states might play out, based on the 538 data. It helps to show just how far behind Sanders is right now.
> 
> ...


Sandemistas? for shame, Pada.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So Sanders will lose the nomination. He knew this going in, so he must have an endgame. What is it? Does anyone seriously think he'll accept the vice presidency? What other options might be open to him?
> 
> Failing winning the nomination, what can those of us who believed in Bernie and his platform do now to promote our cause?


wait and see is best..better to have the facts.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> No worry there. The collective intelligence of the south precludes any "resurrection".


this is real tourism slogan:

'Texas..it's a whole other country..'

no argument there


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 19, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> This thread needs to pick up it's pace.
> The trump thread is almost twice as long


I'm going to go to the trump thread and piss off all the Republicans next. God this is fun!


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 19, 2016)

Its like fucking sheep with big hard facts! Lmfao


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> but who won the most delegates. That's the part you are missing Sky.


Sky substitutes wishful thinking for rational thought.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 19, 2016)

newgrower89 said:


> I'm not talking about Walmart you fucking imbecile. I'm talking about manufacturing goods on US soil. It provided jobs in the 40s-80s that allowed one person to easily buy a house and send there kids to college. When we actually build shot people have more money to spend. And ideally we reimplement the Sherman anti trust act and get rid of Walmart you fucking idiot!!!!!!!!!


One of the greatest tricks the right ever pulled off was convincing a bunch of poor people that labor unions were a bad thing.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Awww gosh darnit- ya got the hot dogs, too?



problem is- bucky's not jewish


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Sky substitutes wishful thinking for rational thought.


shut up, red..


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 19, 2016)

It would appear as though 400 or so Corps. have Unionized. (See 2.2 trillion offshore untaxed profits.)

The next step for the "company, US" would be to bargain down their demands, being unable to balance the books we will be forced to sell or merge with another "company".

America needs to re-unionize the citizenship..


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 19, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> One of the greatest tricks the right ever pulled was convincing a bunch of poor people that labor unions were a bad thing.


Cause a poor person is completely unable to apply for and obtain a job without labor unions and/or the government involvement.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Cause a poor person is completely unable to apply for and obtain a job without labor unions and/or the government involvement.


You're right. What in the hell was I thinking.


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Cause a poor person is completely unable to apply for and obtain a job without labor unions and/or the government involvement.


They gust help them get good paying jobs and safe working conditions! Yeah they are now typically politically Democratic originizations that are corrupt as fuck. They still play an important role in getting a decent pay checkm


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 19, 2016)

newgrower89 said:


> They gust help them get good paying jobs and safe working conditions! Yeah they are now typically politically Democratic originizations that are corrupt as fuck. They still play an important role in getting a decent pay checkm


Your contention is that a poor person is too stupid to choose a job that is safe? They need government for that? I thought OSHA took care of that part of it. How does having a welfare check for 5 years play into it?

Lots of people who are not poor have to live in a place they dont want to so they can get to and from their job. I am having an amazing lack of empathy here. 

On the flip side the other people in this thread are acting like if you are poor then suddenly you are stupid and disabled and cannot possibly obtain a job or move to a new location on your own. It is really insulting to poor people. You dont have to be rich to be smart and resourceful.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Your contention is that a poor person is too stupid to choose a job that is safe? They need government for that? I thought OSHA took care of that part of it. How does having a welfare check for 5 years play into it?
> 
> Lots of people who are not poor have to live in a place they dont want to so they can get to and from their job. I am having an amazing lack of empathy here.
> 
> On the flip side the other people in this thread are acting like if you are poor then suddenly you are stupid and disabled and cannot possibly obtain a job or move to a new location on your own. It is really insulting to poor people. You dont have to be rich to be smart and resourceful.


you had to take out a loan last year just to pay for your living expenses.

please spare us all this bullshit about success and wealth.

you are a massive failure.


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Your contention is that a poor person is too stupid to choose a job that is safe? They need government for that? I thought OSHA took care of that part of it. How does having a welfare check for 5 years play into it?
> 
> Lots of people who are not poor have to live in a place they dont want to so they can get to and from their job. I am having an amazing lack of empathy here.
> 
> On the flip side the other people in this thread are acting like if you are poor then suddenly you are stupid and disabled and cannot possibly obtain a job or move to a new location on your own. It is really insulting to poor people. You dont have to be rich to be smart and resourceful.


Actually I think 90% of welfare is a joke. Unless someone is truly disabled they shouldn't be getting shit from the government. I met so many black people in prison...I'm not being racist, every one of them was black.. Who were like "fuck a job now that I've been to prison I can claim it affected my ability to work, and it always gets approved the 4th time you apply". 
Google the amount of workplace deaths per year before unions and labor laws. I'm not a fucking socialist. Before unions and labor laws there was no 40 hour week, and companies were giving people like you the big shaft at every opportunity. There were mines that paid you I'm company currency you could only spend at the company store.....shit wasn't cool lol.......


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2016)

America is the richest country on earth....a little welfare should not be a problem. But I guess we are just too f*cking greedy for that...there should be no homeless hungry people in America, that's a disgrace....


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 19, 2016)

I agree with you. A little shouldn't be a problem. But 50% of people are recieving some sort of government assistance. Eventually socialism enslaves people because they depend on the government


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2016)

newgrower89 said:


> 50% of people are recieving some sort of government assistance.


are you calling @Uncle Ben and @nitro harley and @desert dude a bunch of welfare queens?


----------



## nitro harley (Mar 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you calling @Uncle Ben and @nitro harley and @desert dude a bunch of welfare queens?


Government Gravy. YUM YUM! TRUMP!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2016)

newgrower89 said:


> I agree with you. A little shouldn't be a problem. But 50% of people are recieving some sort of government assistance. Eventually socialism enslaves people because they depend on the government


I think the 1% can afford it, they made their fortunes off these peoples backs..


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> wait and see is best..better to have the facts.


I like to think ahead.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 19, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> One of the greatest tricks the right ever pulled off was convincing a bunch of poor people that labor unions were a bad thing.


Right?! You have to be impressed!


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I think the 1% can afford it, they made their fortunes off these peoples backs..


Of course they can afford it. But since when do they pay taxes? Its the top 2-50% of people paying the most taxes. The 1% don't pay taxes, that's what attorneys are for!

Socialism was funded into being by the greediest people on earth like the Rockefeller's and Morgan's of American and the House of Rothschild and other banking houses in Europe. When are you people going to understand that three is no socialism without a bunch of the same scum at the top you are trying to avoid in the first place!!!! Just because they may not own the land doesn't mean that the government officials don't get greedy and try to reap all the same rewards as typical land owners. The 3 largest socialist empires we have seen have been the Nazi's ( national socialist), The Maoist Chinese empire, and the USSR. Read the gulag archipelago. Tens of millions died in Russian concentration camps before Hitler. They killed 50-100 million of there own citizens, the great little Marxists they were!

And the European Union is a perfect ecample of modern socialism at its finest. Its collapsing because its supported by a fiat currency through the ECB. Greece tanked because Goldman Sachs made a bunch of bad derivatives with there pensions, and then came to collect on the massive loans they had given them. Goldman Sachs is one of the sleaziest companies of all time. Filled with Zionist scum.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 19, 2016)

newgrower89 said:


> Of course they can afford it. But since when do they pay taxes? Its the top 2-50% of people paying the most taxes. The 1% don't pay taxes, that's what attorneys are for!
> 
> Socialism was funded into being by the greediest people on earth like the Rockefeller's and Morgan's of American and the House of Rothschild and other banking houses in Europe. When are you people going to understand that three is no socialism without a bunch of the same scum at the top you are trying to avoid in the first place!!!! Just because they may not own the land doesn't mean that the government officials don't get greedy and try to reap all the same rewards as typical land owners. The 3 largest socialist empires we have seen have been the Nazi's ( national socialist), The Maoist Chinese empire, and the USSR. Read the gulag archipelago. Tens of millions died in Russian concentration camps before Hitler. They killed 50-100 million of there own citizens, the great little Marxists they were!
> 
> And the European Union is a perfect ecample of modern socialism at its finest. Its collapsing because its supported by a fiat currency through the ECB. Greece tanked because Goldman Sachs made a bunch of bad derivatives with there pensions, and then came to collect on the massive loans they had given them. Goldman Sachs is one of the sleaziest companies of all time. Filled with Zionist scum.


You need to stop thinking youtube is any kind of substitute for a real education


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 19, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You need to stop thinking youtube is any kind of substitute for a real education


 You need to Google the National education association and learn who gave its initial 50 million in funding. Do the same with the American medical association. They aren't government agencies they are unions that were started for a reason. I can lead a horse to water...


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you calling @Uncle Ben and @nitro harley and @desert dude a bunch of welfare queens?


 I'm sure they are all getting it lol


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 19, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You need to stop thinking youtube is any kind of substitute for a real education


I've read more books and science journals than you've ever thought of reading lmfao


----------



## newgrower89 (Mar 19, 2016)

Unfortunately YouTube and the internet is the last stop for free information. And those fucking psychos in D.C. are trying to put a stop to that. Sure there's tons of bullshit information there. That's why I scour it all and find the good shit!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 19, 2016)

newgrower89 said:


> I've read more books and science journals than you've ever thought of reading lmfao


You are peddling bullshit, man


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So Sanders will lose the nomination. He knew this going in, so he must have an endgame. What is it? Does anyone seriously think he'll accept the vice presidency? What other options might be open to him?
> 
> Failing winning the nomination, what can those of us who believed in Bernie and his platform do now to promote our cause?


so, here are some facts:

NY Daily News: Sanders Campaign Not Dead Have Been Greatly Exaggerated..5 Reasons Why:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwivwfTIsM_LAhXJeCYKHXdPC0kQFgg_MAc&url=http://www.nydailynews.com/news/election/king-bernie-sanders-campaign-not-dead-article-1.2569123&usg=AFQjCNGb0Yeaf5KswmgsPL98AIsuExMi3g&sig2=U39OzsuYJVCXCQDnY1-nFA


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2016)

Denmark is Following Our Presidential Primary With Outstanding Level of Enthusiasm Over Sanders:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=14&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwivwfTIsM_LAhXJeCYKHXdPC0kQ1ScIWTAN&url=http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/17/politics/bernie-sanders-2016-denmark-democratic-socialism/&usg=AFQjCNF2tRqlsSxe2zc8KNCalQV8lwzjPw&sig2=MJqfYS3hAKUVFfnRWDxUAg


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2016)

Steve Schmidt: GOP Suffering From Affluenza,They Just Don't Get It:

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2016/03/17/steve_schmidt_republican_establishment_in_washington_suffering_from_affluenza_they_just_dont_get_it.html


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Denmark is Following Our Presidential Primary With Outstanding Level of Enthusiasm Over Sanders:
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=14&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwivwfTIsM_LAhXJeCYKHXdPC0kQ1ScIWTAN&url=http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/17/politics/bernie-sanders-2016-denmark-democratic-socialism/&usg=AFQjCNF2tRqlsSxe2zc8KNCalQV8lwzjPw&sig2=MJqfYS3hAKUVFfnRWDxUAg



I don't mean to break your heart, but Bernie Sanders isn't going to be allowed to be President.

Your fervent belief in him, doesn't mean he has flying rein deer. Sorry. 

What ever happened to your Ebola fixation, couldn't you go back to that ?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> I don't mean to break your heart, but Bernie Sanders isn't going to be allowed to be President.


n'awwwwwwww

and this is what i have issue with..


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Denmark is Following Our Presidential Primary With Outstanding Level of Enthusiasm Over Sanders:
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=14&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwivwfTIsM_LAhXJeCYKHXdPC0kQ1ScIWTAN&url=http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/17/politics/bernie-sanders-2016-denmark-democratic-socialism/&usg=AFQjCNF2tRqlsSxe2zc8KNCalQV8lwzjPw&sig2=MJqfYS3hAKUVFfnRWDxUAg


Yes, and their interest is as irrelevant to the final outcome as mine. Or yours.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> so, here are some facts:
> 
> NY Daily News: Sanders Campaign Not Dead Have Been Greatly Exaggerated..5 Reasons Why:
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwivwfTIsM_LAhXJeCYKHXdPC0kQFgg_MAc&url=http://www.nydailynews.com/news/election/king-bernie-sanders-campaign-not-dead-article-1.2569123&usg=AFQjCNGb0Yeaf5KswmgsPL98AIsuExMi3g&sig2=U39OzsuYJVCXCQDnY1-nFA


The FACT that it's a close contest makes me want to examine the implications of his loss as much as his victory.

I like your enthusiasm, but it's time to think strategically.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The FACT that it's a close contest makes me want to examine the implications of his loss as much as his victory.
> 
> I like your enthusiasm, but it's time to think strategically.


we were robbed this election through media blackout voter suppression, tty..now we must live with them continuing to rob us financially.

how can we end this? how WILL we end this if we resign ourselves to 'it's always been thus'?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> we were robbed this election through media blackout voter suppression, tty..now we must live with them continuing to rob us financially.
> 
> how can we end this? how WILL we end this if we resign ourselves to 'it's always been thus'?


You vote for Trump because he is not part of the establishment. Loss of voters is the only thing the Democratic (or Republican) party will pay attention to.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You vote for Trump because he is not part of the establishment.


i know david duke told KKK members like you to volunteer for trump, but do you suppose you could do it somewhere else?

perhaps some place where your near retardation levels of mental disfunction have not been so firmly established?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You vote for Trump because he is not part of the establishment. Loss of voters is the only thing the Democratic (or Republican) party will pay attention to.


why did they give trump such media attention?..don't say popularity..sanders is way more popular than clinton.

they system is rigged way worse than anyone could ever imagine..even elizabeth warren.

i'm totally disgusted.

additionally, trump is no stranger to paying for favors through surrogacy on BOTH sides of the aisle.


----------



## RM3 (Mar 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> why did they give trump such media attention?..don't say popularity..sanders is way more popular than clinton.
> 
> they system is rigged way worse than anyone could ever imagine..even elizabeth warren.
> 
> ...


welcome to merica


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2016)

RM3 said:


> welcome to merica


good to see you


----------



## RM3 (Mar 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> good to see you


I've been lurking LOL


----------



## lawlrus (Mar 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> we were robbed this election through media blackout voter suppression, tty..now we must live with them continuing to rob us financially.
> 
> how can we end this? how WILL we end this if we resign ourselves to 'it's always been thus'?


Sanders is so far behind in delegates for a lot of reasons, that included, but I'd say the biggest would be the fact that his most fervent "supporters" in the high school-college age bracket spend all their time posting about him on Facebook and then can't be bothered to actually hit the primaries.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> we were robbed this election through media blackout voter suppression, tty..now we must live with them continuing to rob us financially.
> 
> how can we end this? how WILL we end this if we resign ourselves to 'it's always been thus'?


I spoke not one word about resignation. 

I said next steps. I'm not capitulating. Whether Bernie wins or not, either we the People take control of our country back or there won't be anything left of it.


----------



## lawlrus (Mar 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I spoke not one word about resignation.
> 
> I said next steps. I'm not capitulating. Whether Bernie wins or not, either we the People take control of our country back or there won't be anything left of it.


I'm interested in the next steps myself assuming my boy Bernie bites the dust, as I'm not going to bring myself to make the same trainwreck vs. plane crash decision that I've always had to make in the past again this time...not a chance. What are your thoughts going forward if we assume he doesn't get the nomination?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2016)

lawlrus said:


> Sanders is so far behind in delegates for a lot of reasons, that included, but I'd say the biggest would be the fact that his most fervent "supporters" in the high school-college age bracket spend all their time posting about him on Facebook and then can't be bothered to actually hit the primaries.


I've no idea where you come up with this mouton; did you attend the caucus or primary in your precinct? If not, then how do you know what the typical Bernie anders supporter looks like?

I did, and I saw fully 45% of my ENTIRE PRECINCT of registered democrats attend with me. All but four (of 96!) were FIRST TIME caucus goers. 80 Bernie, 16 Hillary.

All ages, walks, races. Even the CNN reporter was Asian, lol

Stop believing the lies on the television. Get out there and see for yourself. The REAL story is not being televised. 

That's why I'm convinced our country's election process has been compromised beyond repair and it's past time that We the People stood up and demanded to be heard for a change- instead of the oligarchs.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2016)

lawlrus said:


> I'm interested in the next steps myself assuming my boy Bernie bites the dust, as I'm not going to bring myself to make the same trainwreck vs. plane crash decision that I've always had to make in the past again this time...not a chance. What are your thoughts going forward if we assume he doesn't get the nomination?


It's time to organize. Build a non partisan constituency that agrees on changes to campaign finance and electoral reform.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> why did they give trump such media attention?..don't say popularity..sanders is way more popular than clinton.
> 
> they system is rigged way worse than anyone could ever imagine..even elizabeth warren.
> 
> ...


Yes, he understands how the game is played but so does every other politician. The thing that makes Trump different is that he managed to grab 2 billion dollars worth of coverage for free in this election. Someone says it isnt a media event now but I have to disagree. Trump is the only guy that wont owe favors after the election is over.

He has been for socialized medicine in the past, he is in favor of planned parenthood, he is nowhere near a conservative and the Republican party cant control him.

When Hillary is indicted you should seriously consider voting for Trump rather than the figurehead that will be trotted out front for the Democratic party.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> When Hillary is indicted you should seriously consider voting for Trump


well, your fantasy about an indictment aside, i think i will favor any candidate that does not have multiple KKK endorsements.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> well, your fantasy about an indictment aside, i think i will favor any candidate that does not have multiple KKK endorsements.


So you're ok with Cruz and Rubio?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

soon all these Bernie supporters will be in Hillary's camp.......Trump will see to it


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> soon all these Bernie supporters will be in Hillary's camp.......Trump will see to it


And the oligarchs win, again. 

Why do you see this as a desirable outcome?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> And the oligarchs win, again.
> 
> Why do you see this as a desirable outcome?


ABT = Anyone But Trump


----------



## FruitSpirit (Mar 20, 2016)

Barnie Saunders is a big hit here in the UK! Hope he gets the president job


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2016)

FruitSpirit said:


> Barnie Saunders is a big hit here in the UK! Hope he gets the president job


Oh, he's a big hit here, too- at least amongst those quaint, outmoded little people called 'voters'. Poor sods...


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> ABT = Anyone But Trump


I'm not convinced. Chump would be a mess but he'd be reined in pretty quickly as he has no broad base of support on either side of the aisle. The Democratic National Committee being shamed and shaken up for what they did during this election cycle. A GOOD thing. Americans would realize that actually being heard and represented in government is important and they'd take it far more seriously in 2020- of not sooner. Mr Chump might even find himself bring the first American president who was the target of a successful recall election. 


I'm not convinced that's a worse outcome.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not convinced. Chump would be a mess but he'd be reined in pretty quickly as he has no broad base of support on either side of the aisle. The Democratic National Committee being shamed and shaken up for what they did during this election cycle. A GOOD thing. Americans would realize that actually being heard and represented in government is important and they'd take it far more seriously in 2020- of not sooner. Mr Chump might even find himself bring the first American president who was the target of a successful recall election.
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced that's a worse outcome.


Trump is a racist & a bigot....he will never get my vote


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I've been lurking LOL


i know..you gave me a 'like'


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trump is a racist & a bigot....he will never get my vote


And that's as it should be. 

But you answered none of the rest of my concerns.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not convinced. Chump would be a mess but he'd be reined in pretty quickly as he has no broad base of support on either side of the aisle. The Democratic National Committee being shamed and shaken up for what they did during this election cycle. A GOOD thing. Americans would realize that actually being heard and represented in government is important and they'd take it far more seriously in 2020- of not sooner. Mr Chump might even find himself bring the first American president who was the target of a successful recall election.
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced that's a worse outcome.


bingo..what could possibly happen?

some were afraid that obama would have mandated watermelon and rap in their homes if elected and see? ya'll were scared..you eat just as much fried chicken now as you did then

j/k @bearkat42


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> i know..you gave me a 'like'


That means you're one of the cool kids!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> And that's as it should be.
> 
> But you answered none of the rest of my concerns.


first things first....


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That means you're one of the cool kids!


can't wait to restart my garden and get back to normalcy.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2016)

FruitSpirit said:


> Barnie Saunders is a big hit here in the UK! Hope he gets the president job


the media wouldn't report about him therefore many didn't know who he was when it came time to vote..it's one of the ways the oligarchy maintain the masses through voter suppression.

americans are still fighting for their freedom..millions have no healthcare..we can't even choose the president we wish.

now the tables turn and they get the anti-president..trump.

it will only hurt for a little..teeeeheeee


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not convinced. Chump would be a mess but he'd be reined in pretty quickly as he has no broad base of support on either side of the aisle. The Democratic National Committee being shamed and shaken up for what they did during this election cycle. A GOOD thing. Americans would realize that actually being heard and represented in government is important and they'd take it far more seriously in 2020- of not sooner. Mr Chump might even find himself bring the first American president who was the target of a successful recall election.
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced that's a worse outcome.


that bitch DWS needs a good swift kick in the ass out the door.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> that bitch DWS needs a good swift kick in the ass out the door.


Yes, she does. That's the only way her successor will be convinced not to pull the same shit.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> first things first....


Not good enough, by half. Let's hear your reasons. I believe I've addressed them, but if there are more I do want to hear them. 

Clinton won't get the base excited. She isn't a Democrat, she's an apologist for abusive corporate power in politics. 

I want to see the electorate RILED UP. They need to get MAD AS HELL AND NOT TAKE IT ANYMORE. 

Because that's the only time Washington, DC ever actually listens.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 20, 2016)

RON PAUL!!!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> RON PAUL!!!


see what you started ttsy?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Not good enough, by half. Let's hear your reasons. I believe I've addressed them, but if there are more I do want to hear them.
> 
> Clinton won't get the base excited. She isn't a Democrat, she's an apologist for abusive corporate power in politics.
> 
> ...


Trumps ego would get us into wars all over the place with his belligerent confrontational attitude, and your ego will give him the power to do it....


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trumps ego would get us into wars all over the place with his belligerent confrontational attitude, and your ego will give him the power to do it....


Lol what I started? You have a high opinion of my influence! 

In case you haven't been listening, EVERY CANDIDATE BUT SANDERS has been eager to send our troops to go generate profits for our military industrial complex. 

I fail to see the difference between Mrs Clinton and the rest of the Republican candidates on this point.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So you're ok with Cruz and Rubio?


have you seen cruz's advisors? 

KKK material all the way.

rubio is a dumb shit, but not awful. i predicted him to win. i was wrong. maybe not. it'll be him, kasich, or ryan walking away with the nomination.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> have you seen cruz's advisors?
> 
> KKK material all the way.
> 
> rubio is a dumb shit, but not awful. i predicted him to win. i was wrong. maybe not. it'll be him, kasich, or ryan walking away with the nomination.


Chump will win the most delegates. Then I will enjoy watching the Republican party throw away every shred of credibility they might have left by rigging the convention to give the nomination to someone else.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Chump will win the most delegates. Then I will enjoy watching the Republican party throw away every shred of credibility they might have left by rigging the convention to give the nomination to someone else.


nah.

trump will win the most delegates, but not 1237, unless he starts really winning big. the math is not there for him.

meanwhile, the GOP establishment is going around and wooing delegates. bound delegates have to vote for trump on the first vote, but not after. there are not enough bound delegates to give trump the nomination. unless, of course, trump starts winning way bigger than he has been winning. 

so be prepared for the biggest breakdown of the GOP in modern history come convention time.

it will be hilarious, i promise you. 

meanwhile, hillary will be poised to win it all. she will be laughing too.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Lol what I started? You have a high opinion of my influence!
> 
> In case you haven't been listening, EVERY CANDIDATE BUT SANDERS has been eager to send our troops to go generate profits for our military industrial complex.
> 
> *I fail to see the difference between Mrs Clinton and the rest of the Republican candidates on this point*.


Male EGO......


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Male EGO......


Which, when we're talking about their relative proclivity to start wars for profit, means exactly dick.

If you don't believe me, believe my relatives who served under her at State.

C'mon man, she would be the first female president. You think she's NOT going to talk and act tough, just to prove she isn't a pushover?


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nah.
> 
> trump will win the most delegates, but not 1237, unless he starts really winning big. the math is not there for him.
> 
> ...


Wait! trump said that there will be riots in the streets of he's denied the nomination. And I'm sure that he'll offer to pay the legal fees of all of the rioters.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Which, when we're talking about their relative proclivity to start wars for profit, means exactly dick.
> 
> If you don't believe me, believe my relatives who served under her at State.
> 
> C'mon man, she would be the first female president. You think she's NOT going to talk and act tough, just to prove she isn't a pushover?


Not to mention the fact that she's a fucking neo-con.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> that bitch DWS needs a good swift kick in the ass out the door.


Doncha go talkin' bad about your ruling class - Ms. Brillo Head.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Not to mention the fact that she's a fucking neo-con.


Exactly the picture I'm trying to paint. She's the perfect corporate candidate, which makes her disingenuous, unaccountable and a Republican in Democrat's clothing.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Exactly the picture I'm trying to paint. She's the perfect corporate candidate, which makes her disingenuous, unaccountable and a Republican in Democrat's clothing.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Doncha go talkin' bad about your ruling class - Ms. Brillo Head.



did you know that your nose keeps growing?..she's gonna be one ugly bitch by the time she's 70.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> did you know that your nose keeps growing?..she's gonna be one ugly bitch by the time she's 70.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. You know you find Ms. Brillo Head attractive, fess up!


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. You know you find Ms. Brillo Head attractive, fess up!


if Texas is 'a whole other country'(tourism slogan)..just why aren't they?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> if Texas is 'a whole other country'(tourism slogan)..just why aren't they?


Because then they'd need to be conquered and occupied.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 21, 2016)

Clinton isn't indicted
Sanders isn't going to win
and the Trump thread is way longer than this one


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 21, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Clinton isn't indicted
> Sanders isn't going to win
> and the Trump thread is way longer than this one


So?


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 21, 2016)

Wow. Looks like Bernie will be picking up some states this week. Idaho, Utah, Alaska, and Washington.
This confirms my intuitions. Mormons are Socialist, including Mitt Romney(D) Orrin Hatch, and Harry Reid. 
All garbage.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> Wow. Looks like Bernie will be picking up some states this week. Idaho, Utah, Alaska, and Washington.
> This confirms my intuitions. Mormons are Socialist, including Mitt Romney(D) Orrin Hatch, and Harry Reid.
> All garbage.


Right, because voting for a *democratic socialist* automatically makes _you_ a socialist..

:facepalm:


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 21, 2016)

I've lost my faith in Mormons. The Romney family should have stayed in Mexico where they belong.Nobody ever asked them to come back. We certainly never asked for RomneyCare, or his retarded ACA cousin ObamaCare.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I've lost my faith in Mormons. The Romney family should have stayed in Mexico where they belong.Nobody ever asked them to come back. We certainly never asked for RomneyCare, or his retarded ACA cousin ObamaCare.


The majority of Americans support universal healthcare


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I've lost my faith in Mormons. The Romney family should have stayed in Mexico where they belong.Nobody ever asked them to come back. We certainly never asked for RomneyCare, or his retarded ACA cousin ObamaCare.


the vast majority of americans want to keep obamacare as it is or expand on it.

if obamacare were a presidential candidate, it would be a massive 50 state landslide and win every last electoral vote.

oh, and you are fat as shit.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 21, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> I've lost my faith in Mormons.


The fact that you ever had faith in them speaks volumes.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the vast majority of americans want to keep obamacare as it is or expand on it.
> 
> if obamacare were a presidential candidate, it would be a massive 50 state landslide and win every last electoral vote.
> 
> oh, and you are fat as shit.


...which is exactly why it's never allowed to come to such a vote.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Mar 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The majority of Americans support universal healthcare


IMO the ACA is not universal health care by any means. They force you to buy insurance from a Privately owned company, or pay a fine at tax time even if you didn't see a doctor or a E.R. all year. Too me it would mean Medicaid/medcare for every american citizen supplied by the government and payed for by the tax payers


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 22, 2016)

Sire Killem All said:


> IMO the ACA is not universal health care by any means. They force you to buy insurance from a Privately owned company, or pay a fine at tax time even if you didn't see a doctor or a E.R. all year. Too me it would mean Medicaid/medcare for every american citizen supplied by the government and payed for by the tax payers


Yeah I agree


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 22, 2016)

Sire Killem All said:


> IMO the ACA is not universal health care by any means. They force you to buy insurance from a Privately owned company, or pay a fine at tax time even if you didn't see a doctor or a E.R. all year. Too me it would mean Medicaid/medcare for every american citizen supplied by the government and payed for by the tax payers


The plan has failed with all the usual Obama spin of "you can keep your doctor" and "your costs will go down under ACA".

Again, liberals let themselves be conned by yet another "government solution".


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 22, 2016)

FAIL


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The majority of Americans support universal healthcare


unfortunately, ACA is not universal health..right church, wrong pew.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> The plan has failed with all the usual Obama spin of "you can keep your doctor" and "your costs will go down under ACA".
> 
> Again, liberals let themselves be conned by yet another "government solution".


you can if you choose a policy in which your doctor is a provider..so not exactly a lie.

your costs did go down for one year with all the new health company startups until they went bankrupt the following year at which time the existing companies absorbed new members and raised premiums..there's a lot of sick old people out there from eating McD all their lives.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


like i said..


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 22, 2016)

What is Bernie's plan to stop ISIS from killing more Americans?

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/E/EU_BELGIUM_ATTACKS?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2016-03-22-07-22-03


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 22, 2016)

How about that Brussels massacre? Chickens have come home to roost.

Damn right I don't want any of the Muslims in here.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> What is Bernie's plan to stop ISIS from killing more Americans?
> 
> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/E/EU_BELGIUM_ATTACKS?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2016-03-22-07-22-03


to stay the fuck out of it..that's the plan, warmongerer.

what does trump think..anyone?..his balls shrunk back and he deferred comment

past performance is indicator of future action..it's that simple.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I don't want any of the Muslims in here.


then eliminate the first amendment, ya fascist.


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> to stay the fuck out of it..that's the plan, warmongerer.
> 
> what does trump think..anyone?..his balls shrunk back and he deferred comment
> 
> past performance is indicator of future action..it's that simple.


"Stay out of it" That's Bernie's official position on Americans being attacked? How does that work, we just ignore threats until they go away? If what you claim is true, he's even dumber than I thought.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 22, 2016)

Not GOP said:


> "Stay out of it" That's Bernie's official position on Americans being attacked? How does that work, we just ignore threats until they go away? If what you claim is true, he's even dumber than I thought.


*A Global Threat That Must Be Stopped:* ISIS is an incredibly dangerous, powerful, and barbaric organization. For the sake of people in the Middle East and all over the world, they must be stopped.

*We Must Learn From the War In Iraq:* In terms of lives lost, injured soldiers, monetary costs, and lasting effects in the region, the Iraq War was a disaster. We need to learn from it so we don’t make the same mistakes twice.

*A Coalition is Required:* The United States cannot and should not lead the effort to defeat ISIS on its own. There are enough capable military powers in the region, and the coalition should be led by Middle Eastern allies.

http://feelthebern.org/bernie-sanders-on-isis/


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *A Global Threat That Must Be Stopped:* ISIS is an incredibly dangerous, powerful, and barbaric organization. For the sake of people in the Middle East and all over the world, they must be stopped.
> 
> *We Must Learn From the War In Iraq:* In terms of lives lost, injured soldiers, monetary costs, and lasting effects in the region, the Iraq War was a disaster. We need to learn from it so we don’t make the same mistakes twice.
> 
> ...


amazing what happens when a person googles for information (besides pornography of fat women eating cheeseburgers) and then reads it, like a literate person might do.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> amazing what happens when a person googles for information (besides pornography of fat women eating cheeseburgers) and then reads it, like a literate person might do.


Hey man, you leave my cheeseburgers out of this.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 22, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> How about that Brussels massacre? Chickens have come home to roost.
> 
> Damn right I don't want any of the Muslims in here.


When you shoot yourself in the foot, chances are that the physician caring for you will be Muslim.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 23, 2016)

This just in
Clinton is still winning all the states that aren't totally 100% white
Congradulations on winning Idaho and Utah Bernie


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> This just in
> Clinton is still winning all the states that aren't totally 100% white
> Congradulations on winning Idaho and Utah Bernie


Damned sure seems that way.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 23, 2016)

Clinton just announced she is going to pay for illegal immigrants healthcare. With your money of course. And why would we ever consider building a wall cause free health care is not something anyone from Mexico would want or need. They will all immediately auto deport I am sure....

This just in... Clinton offers to give away more of our stuff than Bernie!!!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 23, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Clinton just announced she is going to pay for illegal immigrants healthcare. With your money of course. And why would we ever consider building a wall cause free health care is not something anyone from Mexico would want or need. They will all immediately auto deport I am sure....
> 
> This just in... Clinton offers to give away more of our stuff than Bernie!!!


Do you know what else they're spending my money on? 

The Navy’s New $4.4 Billion Ship Is A Big, Shiny Waste Of Money

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/uss-zumwalt-trial_us_56f19e6ce4b03a640a6c0508?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 23, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Do you know what else they're spending my money on?
> 
> The Navy’s New $4.4 Billion Ship Is A Big, Shiny Waste Of Money
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/uss-zumwalt-trial_us_56f19e6ce4b03a640a6c0508?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 23, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Do you know what else they're spending my money on?
> 
> The Navy’s New $4.4 Billion Ship Is A Big, Shiny Waste Of Money
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/uss-zumwalt-trial_us_56f19e6ce4b03a640a6c0508?


Because the Military Industrial Complex has learned that the American taxpayer will always foot the bill if you bribe our politicians enough.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Because the Military Industrial Complex has learned that the American taxpayer will always foot the bill if you bribe our politicians enough.


well not exactly..we are forced to foot the bill through alternative minimum tax while profitable corps pay NO taxes and hide their money offshore.

ooooooooh say can you see? by the dawns early light..


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 23, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Do you know what else they're spending my money on?
> 
> The Navy’s New $4.4 Billion Ship Is A Big, Shiny Waste Of Money
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/uss-zumwalt-trial_us_56f19e6ce4b03a640a6c0508?


I agree with you on that. Now lets eliminate about 10 federal bureaucracies and make the military smaller at the same time.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 23, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> well not exactly..we are forced to foot the bill through alternative minimum tax while profitable corps pay NO taxes and hide their money offshore.
> 
> ooooooooh say can you see? by the dawns early light..


What is profit for a corporation? Where exactly does that go? You do realize that everyone working at the company has already been paid right?


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 23, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I agree with you on that. Now lets eliminate about 10 federal bureaucracies and make the military smaller at the same time.


Why?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Why?


So the budget is smaller and we can pay off our debt.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 23, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So the budget is smaller and we can pay off our debt.


And pollute our water and let corporations take over our education system like they are trying with our prisons?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 23, 2016)

I am not proposing to eliminate the government Cheesus. I am not an ideolog like Rob Roy.

I am proposing eliminating 90% of the federal government. The states were running schools when they actually worked before the feds got involved.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 23, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> What is profit for a corporation? Where exactly does that go? You do realize that everyone working at the company has already been paid right?


omg debating with you is like debating a brick wall..seriously.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 23, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am not proposing to eliminate the government Cheesus. I am not an ideolog like Rob Roy.
> 
> I am proposing eliminating 90% of the federal government. The states were running schools when they actually worked before the feds got involved.


and they had 'separate but equal' which were anything but..yeah, let's go back to those days


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 23, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> well not exactly..we are forced to foot the bill through alternative minimum tax while profitable corps pay NO taxes and hide their money offshore.
> 
> ooooooooh say can you see? by the dawns early light..


Uh noooooooo....

EXACTLY. Hell, you just connected the dots right there!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 23, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> and they had 'separate but equal' which were anything but..yeah, let's go back to those days


Lets just go back to being equal like it says in the constitution.

Eliminate the IRS and impose a flat sales tax. Then it would be equal.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 23, 2016)

*Bernie Sanders Is Currently Winning the Democratic Primary Race, and I’ll Prove It to You*:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/seth-abramson/sanders-currently-winning-democratic-primary-race-ill-prove-to-you_b_9528076.html

a true thinking persons essay


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Clinton just announced she is going to pay for illegal immigrants healthcare.


you have a vivid imagination.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am not proposing to eliminate the government Cheesus. I am not an ideolog like Rob Roy.
> 
> I am proposing eliminating 90% of the federal government.


you can't even spell ideologue correctly, but nonetheless, that is what you are.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> impose a flat sales tax. Then it would be equal.


people like you, who are poor and make a mere $12,000 a year, would have 100% of your income taxed.

whereas people like my wife and i, who make about 10 times what you do in a year, only have about a third to half of our incomes taxed.

i mean, if you don't mind helping us out at your expense, that would be great. but i just think you are too stupid to realize what you are arguing for.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> people like you, who are poor and make a mere $12,000 a year, would have 100% of your income taxed.
> 
> whereas people like my wife and i, who make about 10 times what you do in a year, only have about a third to half of our incomes taxed.
> 
> i mean, if you don't mind helping us out at your expense, that would be great. but i just think you are too stupid to realize what you are arguing for.


He's been shown this repeatedly and yet still harps about the flat tax

Is it retardation? What do you think it is?


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 23, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am not proposing to eliminate the government Cheesus. I am not an ideolog like Rob Roy.
> 
> I am proposing eliminating 90% of the federal government. The states were running schools when they actually worked before the feds got involved.


You don't know your ass from a hole in the ground.
Schools would fast track kids. Meaning they would either graduate them knowing nothing or expel them
many school districts taken over by bible thumpers would preach in class,
CORPORATIONS Would LOVE states taking over education entirely. It's easier to bribe local and state school boards than it is the Federal government.
And finally.
States and local school boards already control education. They just have to meet standards. You got a problem with high standards for schools?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You don't know your ass from a hole in the ground.
> Schools would fast track kids. Meaning they would either graduate them knowing nothing or expel them
> many school districts taken over by bible thumpers would preach in class,
> CORPORATIONS Would LOVE states taking over education entirely. It's easier to bribe local and state school boards than it is the Federal government.
> ...


He wants schools to legally be allowed to teach things they're not legally allowed to teach now

No need to ask yourself why someone would want that, it's clear enough already


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He's been shown this repeatedly and yet still harps about the flat tax
> 
> Is it retardation? What do you think it is?


i am honestly starting to consider that he actually may be borderline mentally retarded, and/or have severe personality disorders including multiple varieties of dysmorphia.

he keeps talking about his awesome businesses and how successful he is, but he is literally a recovering alcoholic who lives in his dead parent's home in apache junction (LOL) and is living on loans to cover his basic living expenses. that is a form of dysmorphia there.

he really has almost no grasp on reality, but a genuine and embedded personal belief that reality can only be how he distortedly perceives it. that is a crippling personality disorder which alone would require years of therapy, add to that the trauma he described of growing up in a broken family with an alcoholic mother and an abusive father. it might just be an escape for him, a vestige of an old childhood coping mechanism.

he has admitted to devoting many, many hours of his day to fox news watching, so much so that he falls asleep and wakes up to it. when people devote that much of their time to any other non-work or recreational pursuit, like gambling, or masturbating, they would literally be diagnosed with a abuse or dependence disorder. of course, he is recovering substance abuse and dependence disorder (alcohol), so he may have just traded one vice for another. that's pretty common.

low intelligence may play into all of this, but even highly intelligent people can fall victim to the disorders and dysmorphias he clearly does suffer from.

but i do not think he is of high or even average intelligence.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You don't know your ass from a hole in the ground.
> Schools would fast track kids. Meaning they would either graduate them knowing nothing or expel them
> many school districts taken over by bible thumpers would preach in class,
> CORPORATIONS Would LOVE states taking over education entirely. It's easier to bribe local and state school boards than it is the Federal government.
> ...


High standards for schools? You mean how many kids are high right now? Because the test scores are atrocious. Kids are being graduated not being able to read or write. You seem to want to keep the status quo with frankly is racist. The government wants stupid dependent people and it is churning them out by the millions.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 23, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> High standards for schools? You mean how many kids are high right now? Because the test scores are atrocious. Kids are being graduated not being able to read or write. You seem to want to keep the status quo with frankly is racist. The government wants stupid dependent people and it is churning them out by the millions.


You want education to be left up to the states so it can be taught from a conservative viewpoint, not an objective one


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You want education to be left up to the states so it can be taught from a conservative viewpoint, not an objective one


Are all states conservative? Want to rethink that?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 23, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Are all states conservative? Want to rethink that?


Where did I say anything about all states being conservative?


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 23, 2016)

Fuck yeah! Burn for Bernie. Feel the bern...feeeeel that shiet


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Where did I say anything about all states being conservative?



"You want education to be left up to the states so it can be taught from a conservative viewpoint,"

You said that 2 posts up. ADD?? Learning disability??

I doubt that California would have a conservative curriculum.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 23, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> Fuck yeah! Burn for Bernie. Feel the bern...feeeeel that shiet


Will the establishment succeed in disrespecting Bernie Sanders' campaign so much that the clear choice of the American electorate doesn't get the chance to stand for election? 

That's the nail biter for me. 

It's an amazing naked display of corporate arrogance and power this election season, showing what they want known, suppressing the inconvenient and uncomfortable. 

I wonder how much of this the average voter is picking up on?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 23, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> "You want education to be left up to the states so it can be taught from a conservative viewpoint,"
> 
> You said that 2 posts up. ADD?? Learning disability??
> 
> I doubt that California would have a conservative curriculum.


"You want education to be left up to the states so it can be taught from a conservative viewpoint"

Yeah, that's why you want education to be left up to the states, so that each state can decide the rules of establishing their own curriculum. Where did I say anything about all states being conservative? All states don't have to be conservative for you to consider enacting something as stupid as leaving education up to the states a success since, to people like you, all the current education is a big liberal indoctrination conspiracy. You don't approve of the current standards, so any change in the conservative direction - which is exactly what would happen if it were left up to the states to decide because people are largely stupid and believe what they _want to _believe, not what's objectively, scientifically true - is a win for you. 

It's hilarious how you guys try to hold up the Constitution to justify it as a "states rights" issue


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You want education to be left up to the states so it can be taught from a conservative viewpoint, not an objective one


From a Boardroom looking down on the assemble line, cutting costs.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 23, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> From a Boardroom looking down on the assemble line, cutting costs.


Quite. Because if we look at it in terms of adding value to our society's future generations, it doesn't make sense to keep slashing education in order to fatten the wallets of greedy shareholders. So we can't look at it that way.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Mar 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Mr Sanders knows who he's up against.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He's been shown this repeatedly and yet still harps about the flat tax
> 
> Is it retardation? What do you think it is?


huffing pool cleaning chemicals?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> "You want education to be left up to the states so it can be taught from a conservative viewpoint,"
> 
> You said that 2 posts up. ADD?? Learning disability??
> 
> I doubt that California would have a conservative curriculum.


states rights! states rights!

you want to know why we have a federal government that supercedes them?:

flint, michigan.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You are wrong. What I care about is our children getting a decent education. That isnt happening right now and hasnt happened for a long time.
> 
> What you want is the status quo where colored kids get no education and live in poverty so you can pretend be all compassionate about them...


"colored"


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> From a Boardroom looking down on the assemble line, cutting costs.


What does how much we spend matter when the end product is a failed education?

Why are kids still primarily using textbooks in class? How many more decades do you think it will take for the behemoth of a school system to go digital?

We could make education much more accessible, affordable and available. But the government that takes 6 years to fail to write one website wont do it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> What does how much we spend matter when the end product is a failed education?
> 
> Why are kids still primarily using textbooks in class? How many more decades do you think it will take for the behemoth of a school system to go digital?
> 
> We could make education much more accessible, affordable and available. But the government that takes 6 years to fail to write one website wont do it.


This is where looking where you have been comes in handy.
When did the US start going downhill? 
It wasn't always "failed".


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> "colored"


you just gotta laugh at it..he doesn't even know 'less than/greater than' symbols.

he also huffs pool cleaning solution.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Mr Sanders knows who he's up against.


i heart bernie.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 24, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> From a Boardroom looking down on the assemble line, cutting costs.


While the children of those in the boardroom are all attending well funded private schools.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 24, 2016)

What kinda fuckery went down in Arizona? I heard they closed like 120 voting locations, mainly in poor locations, and people were standing in lines for hours and a bunch were being told they couldn't vote?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What kinda fuckery went down in Arizona? I heard they closed like 120 voting locations, mainly in poor locations, and people were standing in lines for hours and a bunch were being told they couldn't vote?


welcome to voter suppression in america..

bernie's gonna be all over this suing everyone..did you read my post about 'why bernie is really ahead'?


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> What does how much we spend matter when the end product is a failed education?
> 
> Why are kids still primarily using textbooks in class? How many more decades do you think it will take for the behemoth of a school system to go digital?
> 
> We could make education much more accessible, affordable and available. But the government that takes 6 years to fail to write one website wont do it.


Again
Bullshit. 
Btw my kids former school had no textbooks. Just ipads. They used them for everything but homework.
If a kid is failing inn school chances are really really good. It's the parent's fault


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What kinda fuckery went down in Arizona? I heard they closed like 120 voting locations, mainly in poor locations, and people were standing in lines for hours and a bunch were being told they couldn't vote?


Come on Pada, we both know exactly what went down.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 24, 2016)

I wonder what Sanders vote count would be if he would say that free college isn't for those currently enrolled


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 24, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I wonder what Sanders vote count would be if he would say that free college isn't for those currently enrolled


What an ignorant implication to make

If you think millennials overwhelmingly support him because of his stance on universal college _and that's it_, you're ignorant

His stances on Wall st., foreign intervention, economics, and domestic issues like infrastructure and civil rights are why millennials support him, so I can assure you, even without the universal college, he'd have just as much support

You're starting to sound like NLXSK1


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Ooh, that stang! Sick burn.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What an ignorant implication to make
> 
> If you think millennials overwhelmingly support him because of his stance on universal college _and that's it_, you're ignorant
> 
> ...


Your zeal surpasses even a Paulbot. And Demographics of those voting for Sanders backs my contention

The most amazing stat coming out of the Iowa Democratic caucuses is this one: Among voters between the ages of 17 and 29, Bernie Sanders won 84 percent of the vote to Hillary Clinton's 14 percent.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 24, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Your zeal surpasses even a Paulbot. And Demographics of those voting for Sanders backs my contention


Hardly, bro. I've said since March 2014 that I thought Clinton would win the nomination

You coming in here and making snide remarks to agitate people is pointless

Your contention is that young people are voting for Sanders *only* because they want "free college" (doesn't sound too far off of conservative talking points we hear around here regularly). So prove it if you believe you're right, where's your evidence?


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Hardly, bro. I've said since March 2014 that I thought Clinton would win the nomination
> 
> You coming in here and making snide remarks to agitate people is pointless
> 
> Your contention is that young people are voting for Sanders *only* because they want "free college" (doesn't sound too far off of conservative talking points we hear around here regularly). So prove it if you believe you're right, where's your evidence?


Not trying to agitate anyone. 
I like the Bern. But take away free college and he loses his base


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 24, 2016)

Disagree..I'm in his base, free community college should be implemented but its like # 22 on the ' shit that needs to get done list'


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Come on Pada, we both know exactly what went down.


But Sanders is smart..he very well may become president yet..stay tuned to this channel.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2016)

*All-out warfare is about to break out between Bernie Sanders’ supporters and the political press*:

https://www.rawstory.com/2016/03/all-out-warfare-is-about-to-break-out-between-bernie-sanders-supporters-and-the-political-press/


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 24, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> But Sanders is smart..he very well may become president yet..stay tuned to this channel.


Apparently he has your math skills....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 24, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Not trying to agitate anyone.
> I like the Bern. But take away free college and he loses his base


Bullshit you're not trying to agitate anyone. What's the point of your recents posts in this thread then?


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Bullshit you're not trying to agitate anyone. What's the point of your recents posts in this thread then?


Oh I'm sorry. I didn't know this was an exclusive thread. 
Don't forget to support a democrat, when Sanders loses the primary


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 24, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Oh I'm sorry. I didn't know this was an exclusive thread.
> Don't forget to support a democrat, when Sanders loses the primary


You're welcome to post, that's not the issue I brought up

You are posting in here to annoy people

Why would you do that? What do you get out of doing that? That's the type of thing conservatives on RIU do and we all, including you, give them shit for it

If SC justices weren't up this cycle, I wouldn't vote for Clinton. So I guess that's all she has going for her.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Apparently he has your math skills....


no, Sanders knows voter suppression when he sees it..the system is so blatantly rigged..

i know, you're still stuck on 'less than/more than' symbols.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Oh I'm sorry. I didn't know this was an exclusive thread.
> Don't forget to support a democrat, when Sanders loses the primary


i'm NOT voting for that cunt.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 24, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> *All-out warfare is about to break out between Bernie Sanders’ supporters and the political press*:
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/2016/03/all-out-warfare-is-about-to-break-out-between-bernie-sanders-supporters-and-the-political-press/


 Did you read that story before you posted the link? It says that it is misguided of Sanders supporters to malign the press over lack of enthusiasm and coverage for his wins in low delegate states.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> Did you read that story before you posted the link? It says that it is misguided of Sanders supporters to malign the press over lack of enthusiasm and coverage for his wins in low delegate states.


yes.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 24, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Your zeal surpasses even a Paulbot. And Demographics of those voting for Sanders backs my contention
> 
> The most amazing stat coming out of the Iowa Democratic caucuses is this one: Among voters between the ages of 17 and 29, Bernie Sanders won 84 percent of the vote to Hillary Clinton's 14 percent.


All of which may be true, yet fails to describe EVERY Bernie supporter, by a wide margin. 

We do indeed have widespread voter suppression going on and it needs to be exposed.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> i'm NOT voting for that cunt.


RON PAUL!!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> RON PAUL!!


if not NOW..when?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


this makes me sad to go back to maui..


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Bullshit you're not trying to agitate anyone. What's the point of your recents posts in this thread then?


he's mad because he's not part of it and wishes he were..nobody gives a shit about the cunt..she's business as usual and it's so obvi.

some of us have true convictions..and STICK to them!

-because-

if not now..WHEN?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2016)

When will this thread be changed to an official recipe thread ?
We can even ask a mod to change the title to " Feel The Burn " or " Burn baby Burn ".
I have lots and lots of delicious recipes to makes this "Feel The Burn recipe" thread a lasting success.
Sanders will not be POTUS in 2016, time we realize it and at least make him proud with great tasting recipes.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> When will this thread be changed to an official recipe thread ?
> We can even ask a mod to change the title to " Feel The Burn " or " Burn baby Burn ".
> I have lots and lots of delicious recipes to makes this "Feel The Burn recipe" thread a lasting success.
> Sanders will not be POTUS in 2016, time we realize it and at least make him proud with great tasting recipes.


a mod will not change the title, retard..did you count your quarters this morning?


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Hardly, bro. I've said since March 2014 that I thought Clinton would win the nomination
> 
> You coming in here and making snide remarks to agitate people is pointless
> 
> Your contention is that young people are voting for Sanders *only* because they want "free college" (doesn't sound too far off of conservative talking points we hear around here regularly). So prove it if you believe you're right, where's your evidence?


There's no such thing as a "free government program", there are consequences.

People are voting for Bernie Sanders because they believe in two opposing things at once and think the statement I made above is inaccurate. They are wrong.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> All of which may be true, yet fails to describe EVERY Bernie supporter, by a wide margin.
> 
> We do indeed have widespread voter suppression going on and it needs to be exposed.




Yes, because it's important that ALL slaves have the equal opportunity to chose their master and the master of the other slaves.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 25, 2016)

I cannot stand Clinton. I think she has been running for office since college. People like that scare me. I like Sanders. But let's face reality. He isn't going to win. 
Our only choice is Clinton. So when you say if Sanders loses You are going to write him in. You sound like a delusional, self destructive Paulbot.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I cannot stand Clinton. I think she has been running for office since college. People like that scare me. I like Sanders. But let's face reality. He isn't going to win.
> Our only choice is Clinton. So when you say if Sanders loses You are going to write him in. You sound like a delusional, self destructive Paulbot.


So what do you win, when the person you can't stand is your next master?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I cannot stand Clinton. I think she has been running for office since college. People like that scare me. I like Sanders. But let's face reality. He isn't going to win.
> Our only choice is Clinton. So when you say if Sanders loses You are going to write him in. You sound like a delusional, self destructive Paulbot.


I like how you call the strength of one's convictions 'delusional'. I'm beginning to wonder if you have any at all? If you do, you've done an excellent job of hiding them, at least from me.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I cannot stand Clinton. I think she has been running for office since college. People like that scare me. I like Sanders. But let's face reality. He isn't going to win.
> Our only choice is Clinton. So when you say if Sanders loses You are going to write him in. You sound like a delusional, self destructive Paulbot.


and yet you LIKE sanders..perhaps you should've voted him in your primary.

unless you've had your head in the sand..there's been voter suppression from all angles regarding sanders..you see, he IS the preferred candidate once you KNOW he's running..if you would have read some of the articles i've posted you will understand..these articles explain how media is way more manipulative that just 'blackout'.

and your good with this? some of you men really need to grow a pair..and don't use the SC justice crutch..one has died and will be replaced by the CURRENT administration..we still have one.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> unless you've had your head in the sand..there's been voter suppression from all angles regarding sanders..you see, he IS the preferred candidate once you KNOW he's running..if you would have read some of the articles i've posted you will understand..these articles explain how media is way more manipulative that just 'blackout'.


I winder what will happen when the American public realizes it's been railroaded? If we collectively shrug our shoulders and say, 'whatever', then we will deserve the tyranny we get.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> a mod will not change the title, retard..did you count your quarters this morning?


You can get your title changed for a good reason. Like misspellings and such. I think changing it to a recipe thread is a good reason and would be very helpful. 
Yesterday was quarters and bills counting day. Have to make sure the machines are ready for the weekend. Will count again either Monday or Tuesday. 
FYI- 20,000 quarters is worth 5000 dollars. 40,000 and you have 10,000.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> and yet you LIKE sanders..perhaps you should've voted him in your primary.
> 
> unless you've had your head in the sand..there's been voter suppression from all angles regarding sanders..you see, he IS the preferred candidate once you KNOW he's running..if you would have read some of the articles i've posted you will understand..these articles explain how media is way more manipulative that just 'blackout'.
> 
> and your good with this? some of you men really need to grow a pair..and don't use the SC justice crutch..one has died and will be replaced by the CURRENT administration..we still have one.


if only the media would cover Ron Paul...

Exactly like a paulbot


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> if only the media would cover Ron Paul...
> 
> Exactly like a paulbot


He got plenty of coverage. Mr Sanders is not. Everyone can see it. You just don't like hearing it.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> if only the media would cover Ron Paul...
> 
> Exactly like a paulbot


I feel sorry for you..go ask your wife for your balls back, they're in her purse.

only mediocre people shrug their shoulders and accept things the way they are.

if not NOW..when?


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I winder what will happen when the American public realizes it's been railroaded? If we collectively shrug our shoulders and say, 'whatever', then we will deserve the tyranny we get.




Have you figured out yet how a person like Bernie can be "against big banks" and still continue to vote for the benefit of them when he voted to extend the debt ceiling multiple times?


Have you figured out how Bernie can be against "the military industrial complex" and votes multiple times to fund the Pentagon and jealously guards the stupid F-35 program in Vermont ?


Have you figured out how when both sides of a Politicians mouth YOU are being railroaded ? 

Chooo chooo the Bernie train is coming....right in every fools mouth that votes for him !


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> He got plenty of coverage. Mr Sanders is not. Everyone can see it. You just don't like hearing it.


Tell You what. I promise never to post in this thread again as long as you promise to vote for whoever the democratic nominee is 
Deal?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Mar 26, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Have you figured out yet how a person like Bernie can be "against big banks" and still continue to vote for the benefit of them when he voted to extend the debt ceiling multiple times?
> 
> 
> Have you figured out how Bernie can be against "the military industrial complex" and votes multiple times to fund the Pentagon and jealously guards the stupid F-35 program in Vermont ?
> ...


Have you figured out that bills have more than one objective?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 26, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Tell You what. I promise never to post in this thread again as long as you promise to vote for whoever the democratic nominee is
> Deal?


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 26, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Tell You what. I promise never to post in this thread again as long as you promise to vote for whoever the democratic nominee is
> Deal?


Still waiting for an answer. Never thought you guys would emulate Rob Roy


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 26, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Still waiting for an answer. Never thought you guys would emulate Rob Roy


because it's a stupid question..emulation citation.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Have you figured out that bills have more than one objective?



I've figured out you are so stricken with your boyfriend Bernie, that when he cheats on you, you make excuses for him and succumb to your emotional capture and get all Stockholm Syndromey.

Bernie loves the military industrial complex, when it delivers him votes.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 26, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> I've figured out you are so stricken with your boyfriend Bernie, that when he cheats on you, you make excuses for him and succumb to your emotional capture and get all Stockholm Syndromey.
> 
> Bernie loves the military industrial complex, when it delivers him votes.


i'm stricken and side with the facts.

you see, he doesn't have anyone to pay back..no need to 'deliver' anything..he owes no one..you see rob that's how it works..wall st. gives you money to get elected, and then you have to pay it back through voting their interest.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> i'm stricken and side with the facts.
> 
> you see, he doesn't have anyone to pay back..no need to 'deliver' anything..he owes no one..you see rob that's how it works..wall st. gives you money to get elected, and then you have to pay it back through voting their interest.




Thank you for admitting that Bernie is a mercenary and will say one thing, but do another.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 26, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Thank you for admitting that Bernie is a mercenary and will say one thing, but do another.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


>


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 26, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 3641930


so you have issue with a person's skin..their looks? 

i feel sorry for you..you're racism makes you miss out on life.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> racism makes you miss out on life.


White nationalists will never know the pleasure of having a big black booty chick twerking on their junk

More for me!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> White nationalists will never know the pleasure of having a big black booty chick twerking on their junk
> 
> More for me!


LOL!!! Black chicks are no less crazy than white chicks. In fact I think they are quite a bit more crazy...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> LOL!!! Black chicks are no less crazy than white chicks. In fact I think they are quite a bit more crazy...


You must be confused.. 

White nationalists don't discriminate against big booty black chicks because they're crazy, they discriminate against them because.. they're black..


----------



## hyroot (Mar 26, 2016)

In other news batman vs superman reviews has divided the country


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You must be confused..
> 
> White nationalists don't discriminate against big booty black chicks because they're crazy, they discriminate against them because.. they're black..


I wouldnt know. I enjoy women of every color.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> White nationalists will never know the pleasure of having a big black booty chick twerking on their junk
> 
> More for me!


Hook an open minded white boy up!


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> LOL!!! Black chicks are no less crazy than white chicks. In fact I think they are quite a bit more crazy...


How on earth would you (of all people) know that? It's clearly not from experience.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I wouldnt know. I enjoy women of every color.


I believe you. I really do.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> so you have issue with a person's skin..their looks?
> 
> i feel sorry for you..you're racism makes you miss out on life.



Hold your emotions of sorrow Princess. I'm not a racist, it's Bernie that votes to bomb more "foreigners", not me. 

I sometimes feel sorry for people that use you're instead of your.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I believe you. I really do.


you got a sister/cousin for him?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Hold your emotions of sorrow Princess. I'm not a racist, it's Bernie that votes to bomb more "foreigners", not me.
> 
> I sometimes feel sorry for people that use you're instead of your.


and yet you're posts sound so racist.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 27, 2016)

Never been with a black girl, just luck of the draw in my case. I get the feeling I'm missing out, lol


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Never been with a black girl, just luck of the draw in my case. I get the feeling I'm missing out, lol


people are people, tty..we all fuck the same.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> you got a sister/cousin for him?


He wouldn't know what to do.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> He wouldn't know what to do.


i know..right?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2016)

*a little birdie sanders told me 'amazing things happen' when people are ALLOWED to know who's running for PRESIDENT in THEIR country..imagine that!*

*Bernie Sanders Runs the Table*
*He CRUSHED Hillary Clinton in Alaska, Hawaii, and Washington.*

*http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2016/03/hillary-clinton-bernie-sanders-washington-alaska-hawaii-caucuses*


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> and yet you're posts sound so racist.



I'm not responsible for your poor comprehension or inability to distinguish what you thought you heard vs what I actually said.

A racist believes that a persons race makes them superior to a person not of the racists background. I don't believe that. Good and bad people come in all colors, genders, etc. , so do people with poor comprehension skills.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> I'm not responsible for your poor comprehension or inability to distinguish what you thought you heard vs what I actually said.
> 
> A racist believes that a persons race makes them superior to a person not of the racists background. I don't believe that. Good and bad people come in all colors, genders, etc. , so do people with poor comprehension skills.


so if you had a general store in rob royland..everyone is welcome to enter and make purchases?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> I'm not responsible for your poor comprehension or inability to distinguish what you thought you heard vs what I actually said.
> 
> .


your right


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> so if you had a general store in rob royland..everyone is welcome to enter and make purchases?



No, not everyone. Proper awareness of bathroom etiquette would be one barrier for some potential patrons. 

Race or gender etc, would not be a reason I'd exclude anyone.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 27, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> How on earth would you (of all people) know that? It's clearly not from experience.


I dated this black chick once. She was crazy... I am not talking tee hee hee crazy I am talking serving hard federal time for forgery and check kiting crazy.

It was fun. The sex was good. Her skin color never mattered to me.


----------



## bearkat42 (Mar 27, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I dated this black chick once. She was crazy... I am not talking tee hee hee crazy I am talking serving hard federal time for forgery and check kiting crazy.
> 
> It was fun. The sex was good. Her skin color never mattered to me.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/excuse-me-the-official-bernie-sanders-for-president-2016-thread.879964/page-277#post-12454180


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 27, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/excuse-me-the-official-bernie-sanders-for-president-2016-thread.879964/page-277#post-12454180


If you believed me then it would destoy your whole concept of me as a KKK member and you would have to deal with me as an individual. Naah, that would be too hard.

I dont lie on the internet, I see no reason for it. Other people do so I understand your skepticism.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> I'm not a racist


you're totally not.

but you also think it's rape to serve a peaceful black person.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're totally not.
> 
> but you also think it's rape to serve a peaceful black person.


 

I think it is WRONG for ANY person to initiate force to facilitate a nonconsensual interaction. Therefore a person insisting that another person use their body and their property in ways they'd prefer not to, by definition, isn't being peaceful.

I think people that do force others to interact with them, are using a similar means as a rapist, force.

Thank you for finally admitting that I'm not a racist. I've been crying myself to sleep for years now.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 27, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> I think it is WRONG for ANY person to initiate force to facilitate a nonconsensual interaction. Therefore a person insisting that another person use their body and their property in ways they'd prefer not to, by definition, isn't being peaceful.
> 
> I think people that do force others to interact with them, are using a similar means as a rapist, force.
> 
> Thank you for finally admitting that I'm not a racist. I've been crying myself to sleep for years now.


Do you feel the same way about slavery? Lincoln used force to facilitate a non consensual interaction by enacting the 13th amendment, so do you support or oppose that?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you feel the same way about slavery? Lincoln used force to facilitate a non consensual interaction by enacting the 13th amendment, so do you support or oppose that?


i guarantee that whatever diatribe he goes off on about lincoln can be copied nearly verbatim from a david duke book.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you feel the same way about slavery? Lincoln used force to facilitate a non consensual interaction by enacting the 13th amendment, so do you support or oppose that?


Slavery was the restrictions of freedoms and rights of a person. They were treated as property. Therefore, it was wrong and is ended.

Rob Roy's world would have no slavery thus no need for anything to be fixed. (just put this in here so we dont have to go on for months about the 13th amendment)


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 27, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Slavery was the restrictions of freedoms and rights of a person. They were treated as property. Therefore, it was wrong and is ended.
> 
> Rob Roy's world would have no slavery thus no need for anything to be fixed. (just put this in here so we dont have to go on for months about the 13th amendment)


_"I think it is WRONG for ANY person to initiate force to facilitate a nonconsensual interaction."_

So why is it _right_ to initiate force against southern slave owners to facilitate a non consensual interaction; abolishing slavery (13th amendment), but _wrong_ to initiate force against business owners to facilitate a non consensual interaction; equal protection to all citizens under the law (14th amendment)? 

Your reasoning seems to depend on the morality of slavery being wrong, but I would argue that it's also morally wrong to deny someone the equal protections the Constitution provides, would you agree?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> _"I think it is WRONG for ANY person to initiate force to facilitate a nonconsensual interaction."_
> 
> So why is it _right_ to initiate force against southern slave owners to facilitate a non consensual interaction; abolishing slavery (13th amendment), but _wrong_ to initiate force against business owners to facilitate a non consensual interaction; equal protection to all citizens under the law (14th amendment)?
> 
> Your reasoning seems to depend on the morality of slavery being wrong, but I would argue that it's also morally wrong to deny someone the equal protections the Constitution provides, would you agree?


Because the fundamental point of the 13th amendment was to make all people free. The part of the 14th amendment I disagree with (and it isnt all of it) is the part where business owners are somehow subordinate to their customers under the law.

I want everyone to have all their rights all the time and not have to pick and choose and give up rights to run a business.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 27, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Because the fundamental point of the 13th amendment was to make all people free. The part of the 14th amendment I disagree with (and it isnt all of it) is the part where business owners are somehow subordinate to their customers under the law.
> 
> I want everyone to have all their rights all the time and not have to pick and choose and give up rights to run a business.


Do you believe it's morally wrong to deny an American citizen the equal protections the Constitution provides?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> people are people, tty..we all fuck the same.


You'd think so, but differences remain. It's those differences I find so intriguing!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Because the fundamental point of the 13th amendment was to make all people free. The part of the 14th amendment I disagree with (and it isnt all of it) is the part where business owners are somehow subordinate to their customers under the law.
> 
> I want everyone to have all their rights all the time and not have to pick and choose and give up rights to run a business.


why do you want to make it legal to deny service to peopel based on race?

are you a racist or something?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 27, 2016)

Some really good, hard data supported, verifiable reasons us Bernie Backers are so pissed about the obvious media slant against our candidate. Twelve of them, in fact; 

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/20-reasons-sanders-voters-are-justifiably-angry_b_9544744.html


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Because the fundamental point of the 13th amendment was to make all people free. The part of the 14th amendment I disagree with (and it isnt all of it) is the part where business owners are somehow subordinate to their customers under the law.
> 
> I want everyone to have all their rights all the time and not have to pick and choose and give up rights to run a business.


you can opt for a private business but you will not have the benefit of public..you can't pick and choose under public.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Some really good, hard data supported, verifiable reasons us Bernie Backers are so pissed about the obvious media slant against our candidate. Twelve of them, in fact;
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/20-reasons-sanders-voters-are-justifiably-angry_b_9544744.html


nice find!

like I said..Sanders will be president.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> you can opt for a private business but you will not have the benefit of public..you can't pick and choose under public.


You cant even figure out simple math signs, I dont expect you to be able to handle this concept.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> nice find!
> 
> like I said..Sanders will be president.


He needs to be, or it will be another very dark 4 years.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> you can opt for a private business but you will not have the benefit of public..you can't pick and choose under public.


Bernie cant win, do the Ma.... Ah, nevermind!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> He needs to be, or it will be another very dark 4 years.


He promised to pay your power bill?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 28, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He promised to pay your power bill?


He promises to make the megacorps pay their fair share... an even more revolutionary idea!


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> He needs to be, or it will be another very dark 4 years.


4? you mean 8, don't you?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You cant even figure out simple math signs, I dont expect you to be able to handle this concept.


it's really sad that i have to post this..fool:

> strict inequality greater than 5 > 4
< strict inequality less than 4 < 5

http://www.rapidtables.com/math/symbols/Basic_Math_Symbols.htm#basic

no wonder you have to borrow money from the bank to live


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> it's really sad that i have to post this..fool:
> 
> > strict inequality greater than 5 > 4
> < strict inequality less than 4 < 5
> ...



You had to Google that. lol

<Biggest Bernie fan EVER!!
>Doesn't vote for Bernie.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> You had to Google that. lol
> 
> <Biggest Bernie fan EVER!!
> >Doesn't vote for Bernie*.


yeah for the link because analexcess is too lazy to do it himself and continues on the fool since no one will correct him..it's sad..i can't bear it anymore.

*fdd2blck gone forever yet keeps coming back..goodbye cruel RIU <tears>..ooops! that was @ChesusRice


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> 4? you mean 8, don't you?


Trying to be optimistic.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> yeah for the link because analexcess is too lazy to do it himself and continues on the fool since no one will correct him..it's sad..i can't bear it anymore.
> 
> *fdd2blck gone forever yet keeps coming back..goodbye cruel RIU <tears>..ooops! that was @ChesusRice


Never said I was going away forever 
I'm going to vote for whoever the democratic nominee is. 
If you pledge the same. I will stop posting on your thread. 
Deal?


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 28, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Never said I was going away forever
> I'm going to vote for whoever the democratic nominee is.
> If you pledge the same. I will stop posting on your thread.
> Deal?


One big reminder about voting with your heart instead of your brain is the Eugene McCarthy campaign in the late 1960's. McCarthy was like a Sanders, in that he was loved by the left of the Democratic party, especially the young voters, as his major point was to get the US out of Viet Nam. Hubert Humphrey instead won the nomination in 1968, and all the McCarthy supporters stayed away from the polls in protest. You know what that got us? 7 years of Richard Nixon (would have been 8 but Watergate fucked him) and 6 more years of Viet Nam. Sure, Sanders is a nice guy, but that really means shit, actually it is a fault in that pit of vipers called Washington DC So, all you die hard Bernie supporters, he probably is the best man for the job, in that he addresses head on a lot of problems we have in this country, but he will get eaten alive in DC, and all his good intentions will go NOWHERE. That is a fact, so all you soon to be disgruntled Sanders supporters, simply remember how Nixon was elected, bite the bullet, and vote Democratic, no matter what...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> yeah for the link because analexcess is too lazy to do it himself and continues on the fool since no one will correct him..it's sad..i can't bear it anymore.
> 
> *fdd2blck gone forever yet keeps coming back..goodbye cruel RIU <tears>..ooops! that was @ChesusRice


Two people have already corrected.... YOU.... But you continue to stick to your halucinations.

Was that even english in that mathematical formula?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 28, 2016)

http://www.architecturendesign.net/12-useful-math-hacks-that-they-didnt-teach-you-in-school/


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2016)

Jimdamick said:


> One big reminder about voting with your heart instead of your brain is the Eugene McCarthy campaign in the late 1960's. McCarthy was like a Sanders, in that he was loved by the left of the Democratic party, especially the young voters, as his major point was to get the US out of Viet Nam. Hubert Humphrey instead won the nomination in 1968, and all the McCarthy supporters stayed away from the polls in protest. You know what that got us? 7 years of Richard Nixon (would have been 8 but Watergate fucked him) and 6 more years of Viet Nam. Sure, Sanders is a nice guy, but that really means shit, actually it is a fault in that pit of vipers called Washington DC So, all you die hard Bernie supporters, he probably is the best man for the job, in that he addresses head on a lot of problems we have in this country, but he will get eaten alive in DC, and all his good intentions will go NOWHERE. That is a fact, so all you soon to be disgruntled Sanders supporters, simply remember how Nixon was elected, bite the bullet, and vote Democratic, no matter what...


no.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Two people have already corrected.... YOU.... But you continue to stick to your halucinations.
> 
> Was that even english in that mathematical formula?


cite the correction, retard.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 28, 2016)

Jimdamick said:


> One big reminder about voting with your heart instead of your brain is the Eugene McCarthy campaign in the late 1960's. McCarthy was like a Sanders, in that he was loved by the left of the Democratic party, especially the young voters, as his major point was to get the US out of Viet Nam. Hubert Humphrey instead won the nomination in 1968, and all the McCarthy supporters stayed away from the polls in protest. You know what that got us? 7 years of Richard Nixon (would have been 8 but Watergate fucked him) and 6 more years of Viet Nam. Sure, Sanders is a nice guy, but that really means shit, actually it is a fault in that pit of vipers called Washington DC So, all you die hard Bernie supporters, he probably is the best man for the job, in that he addresses head on a lot of problems we have in this country, but he will get eaten alive in DC, and all his good intentions will go NOWHERE. That is a fact, so all you soon to be disgruntled Sanders supporters, simply remember how Nixon was elected, bite the bullet, and vote Democratic, no matter what...


Not sure I can go along with that logic this time, either. 

We need Mr Sanders, because ALL the rest of our 'choices' this year are threats to our very Republic and the principles upon which we all promised, as American citizens, to stand. Liberty and Democracy are at stake and I'm not willing to 'settle' on that score, and neither should you or any of the rest of us! 

Send THAT message and I'll be with you 100%. The only candidate even on that page is Mr Sanders... because the rest are all busy getting paid and incurring undemocratic, even unamerican, obligations.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> He needs to be, or it will be another very dark 4 years.


your life must be miserable. Please tell me about your other four dark years


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


let's tell the whole story, pada.


and if you take away the superdelegate 'pledge'? they don't vote until july.

the 'pledge' is being reported falsely like it's a done deal and yet they are only pledges which may..c-h-a-n-g-e..shhhhhhhhh! but don't tell anyone.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you feel the same way about slavery? Lincoln used force to facilitate a non consensual interaction by enacting the 13th amendment, so do you support or oppose that?



I am an Abolitionist and think humans should interact on a peaceful, voluntary and consensual basis. 

Abe Lincoln, you and many others feel differently, although many people will rationalize that they do not feel differently.


----------



## bulastoner (Mar 29, 2016)

Retry this here: 

Six Responses to Bernie Skeptics:

1. “He’d never beat Trump or Cruz in a general election.”

Wrong. According to the latest polls, Bernie is the strongest Democratic candidate in the general election, 
defeating both Donald Trump and Ted Cruz in hypothetical matchups. (The latest Real Clear Politics averages 
of all polls shows Bernie beating Trump by a larger margin than Hillary beats Trump, and Bernie beating Cruz 
while Hillary loses to Cruz.)

2. “He couldn’t get any of his ideas implemented because Congress would reject them.”

If both house of Congress remain in Republican hands, no Democrat will be able to get much legislation through 
Congress, and will have to rely instead on executive orders and regulations. But there’s a higher likelihood 
of kicking Republicans out if Bernie’s “political revolution” continues to surge around America, bringing with 
it millions of young people and other voters, and keeping them politically engaged.

3. “America would never elect a socialist.”

P-l-e-a-s-e. America’s most successful and beloved government programs are social insurance – Social Securityand Medicare. A highway is a shared social expenditure, as is the military and public parks and schools. The problem is we now have excessive socialism for the rich (bailouts of Wall Street, subsidies for Big Ag and Big Pharma, monopolization by cable companies and giant health insurers, giant tax-deductible CEO pay packages) – all of which Bernie wants to end or prevent.

4. “His single-payer healthcare proposal would cost so much it would require raising taxes on the middle class.”

This is a duplicitous argument. Single-payer systems in other rich nations have proven cheaper than private for-profithealth insurers because they don’t spend huge sums on advertising, marketing, executive pay, and billing. So even if the Sanders single-payer plan did require some higher taxes, Americans would come out way ahead because they’d save far more than that on health insurance.

5. “His plan for paying for college with a tax on Wall Street trades would mean colleges would run by government rules.”

Baloney. Three-quarters of college students today already attend public universities financed largely by state governments, and they’re not run by government rules. The real problem is too many young people still can’t afford a college education. The move toward free public higher education that began in the 1950s with the G.I. Bill and extended into the 1960s came to an abrupt stop in the 1980s. We must restart it.

6. “He’s too old.”

Untrue. He’s in great health. Have you seen how agile and forceful he is as he campaigns around the country? These days, 70s are the new 60s. (He’s younger than four of the nine Supreme Court justices.) In any event, the issue isn't age; it's having the right values. FDR was paralyzed and JFK had Crohn's disease, but they were great presidents because they stood forcefully for the right things.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2016)

for all our debbie downers..

*The 4 Things You Need to Know About Bernie Sanders’ Historic Comeback*

Bernie Sanders will win more pledged delegates than Hillary Clinton in the second half of the Democratic nominating season.

In fact,* he’ll almost certainly win more pledged* *delegates than Clinton* in the final _three and a half months_ of the primary season.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/seth-abramson/the-4-things-you-need-to-know-about-bernie-sanders-historic-comeback_b_9557952.html


----------



## bulastoner (Mar 29, 2016)

Do you like factual knowledge?

Here is a set of links to Bernie Sanders views and/or statements on virtually every topic:

To donate: http://tinyurl.com/donate2bernie

Official Bernie Merch: http://tinyurl.com/BernieMerch

Speech: 




Short documentary: 




To register to vote: http://tinyurl.com/z2omvnt

How & when to vote for Bernie: http://voteforbernie.org/

Platform: https://berniesanders.com/issues/

Agenda: http://www.sanders.senate.gov/agenda/

Democratic Socialism: http://tinyurl.com/about-dsa

Time as Mayor: http://tinyurl.com/MayorBernie

GMO's and Monsanto: 




Opposing Keystone Pipeline: http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6470716

Women's Rights: http://tinyurl.com/Bern4Women

Animal Rights: http://tinyurl.com/BernieFriends

Climate Change: http://tinyurl.com/BernClimateChange

Black Lives Matter: 




Civil Rights: 




Gay Rights: http://tinyurl.com/BernieLGBT

Opposing fracking: http://youtu.be/2qYzwDbBHZM

Racial Justice: http://tinyurl.com/Bernie4Justice

Ending the War on Drugs: http://youtu.be/FEZF3s5ZVrE

Making College Affordable: http://tinyurl.com/AffordableCollege

Raising minimum wage: https://berniesanders.com/issues/a-living-wage/

Marijuana legalization: http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/7337454

Opposing the Koch brothers: http://tinyurl.com/Bros0Koch

Walmart greed: https://youtu.be/kryWiCpcwZI

Wall Street Reform: http://tinyurl.com/ReformWallSt

Opposing NAFTA: http://tinyurl.com/BernOnNAFTA

Pay equity: http://tinyurl.com/EqualPayBernie

Unemployment: http://tinyurl.com/BernUnEmp

Social Security: http://tinyurl.com/BernieSS

Opposing the Patriot Act: http://tinyurl.com/BerniePatAct

Medicare for all: https://berniesanders.com/medicare-for-all/

Veterans Affairs: http://tinyurl.com/Bern4Vets

Women's Rights: http://tinyurl.com/Bern4Women

Breaking Up Big Banks: http://tinyurl.com/BreakUpBanks

Pledge to not accept super PAC: http://tinyurl.com/NoSuperPac

Rebuilding infrastructure: http://tinyurl.com/Bern4Infa

Closing Tax Loopholes: http://tinyurl.com/CoTaxReform

Opposing Iraq War: http://tinyurl.com/BernNoIraq

Opposing Wall Street Bailout: http://tinyurl.com/NoBernOuts

Opposing Offshore Oil Drilling: http://tinyurl.com/NoOffshore

Opposing TPP: http://tinyurl.com/NoTPP4Bernie

No Child Left Behind Reform: http://tinyurl.com/NCLBernie

Original Link List Courtesy of Laurel DeForge

Also, if you want a little more clarity on how Bernie purposes we pay for some of his policies...

Free college for all?
Tuesday, May 19, 2015, Sanders introduced legislation to help make public 4-year colleges and universities tuition free, called the "College for All Act."
Funding for this legislation would come from a 0.5% tax on stock trades, a 0.1% tax on bonds, and a 0.005% tax on derivatives. "It has been estimated that this provision could raise hundreds of billions a year."

Universal Healthcare?
Funding for this bill (starting pg 166) would be paid by a 6.7% payroll tax on employers a, 2.2% - 5.2% income tax on employees (dependent on income bracket from less than $200k a year to over $600k a year), an 5.4% tax on modified adjusted gross income exceeding $1 million, and a .02% tax on securities transactions.
It is also worth noting that with all the programs Bernie bill would eliminate, the costs of those programs would essentially transfer to Bernie's health program, providing additional funding.

Green energy initiatives?
Funding for this proposal would be paid on $20 carbon tax per ton of carbon emissions, rising by 5.6% per year over 10 years.

"This fee would apply to only 2,869 of the largest fossil fuel polluters, covering about 85 percent of U.S. greenhouse gas emissions, according to the Congressional Research Service. The Congressional Budget Office estimates this step alone could raise $1.2 trillion in revenue over ten years and reduce greenhouse gas emissions approximately 20 percent from 2005 levels by 2025." (bill summary)
Imported fuels would be charged the same carbon fee, unless the exporting country has a similar climate program and already charges a fee on carbon. The bill would also end fossil fuel subsidies. From this, "approximately $300 billion would go to debt reduction over ten years".

Increased wages?
This bill proposes the follow wage adjustments:
+ Minimum wage - $9 in 2016, $10.50 in 2017, $12.00 in 2018, $13.50 in 2019, and $15 in 2020.
+ Tipped min wage - $3.15 in 2016, then increased $1.50 each year until matching standard minimum.
+ Youth min wage - can be no less than $3.00 less the standard minimum.

Bernie Sanders also has proposals to reduce the deficit. These include:

+ End offshore tax havens
+ Establish .03% tax on Wall Street speculators
+ End tax breaks and subsides for big oil, gas, and coal companies
+ Establish as estate tax on inherited wealth over more than $3.5 million
+ Tax capital gains and dividends the same as work
+ Repeal 2001 and 2003 Bush tax breaks for the top two percent
+ Establish a currency manipulation fee on China and other countries
+ Reduce unnecessary spending at the Pentagon
+ Require Medicare to negotiate for drug prices
+ End mass incarceration (costs billions of dollars a year)
Make a Contribution to Bernie 2016 Today!
I’m helping Bernie Sanders take on the billionaire class. Join the Political Revolution!
secure.actblue.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2016)

bulastoner said:


> Retry this here:
> 
> Six Responses to Bernie Skeptics:
> 
> ...


the article forgot he's unlectable..after all, who would vote for Bernie Sanders?

MEDIA: your charade is up..it's time to let everyone know about Sanders


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 29, 2016)

Looks like all the burning for bernie I've been,doing has paid off lol


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2016)

bulastoner said:


> Do you like factual knowledge?
> 
> Here is a set of links to Bernie Sanders views and/or statements on virtually every topic:
> 
> ...



would you mind voting on this poll?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/im-sticking-with-bernie-sanders-official-data-poll.903995/


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> Looks like all the burning for bernie I've been,doing has paid off lol


please vote this poll:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/im-sticking-with-bernie-sanders-official-data-poll.903995/


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2016)

if you want a good laugh..go to MSNBC and in the comments section..it's nothing but 'you people at msnbc suck for not reporting on bernie..burn in hell'.

voters are fucking pissed..who does media think they're kidding?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2016)

new from sarah

here, she explains how you can STILL be a rich asshole, while not having poor people eat cat food to survive..


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> Looks like all the burning for bernie I've been,doing has paid off lol


it's all about not abandoning the dream (that can easily be reality) when the going gets tough..

#1 principle..make up your own mind..don't let media do it for you..they're some of the billionaires that don't pay taxes..hello? of course the wish things to stay the same.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 29, 2016)

bulastoner said:


> Do you like factual knowledge?
> 
> Here is a set of links to Bernie Sanders views and/or statements on virtually every topic:
> 
> ...


Perfect profile of a far left loon.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Perfect profile of a far left loon.


which point(s) do you disagree with?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> I am an Abolitionist and think humans should interact on a peaceful, voluntary and consensual basis.
> 
> Abe Lincoln, you and many others feel differently, although many people will rationalize that they do not feel differently.


Explain to me how the abolishment of slavery could have happened without the use of government force

It couldn't have happened, the entire country split over it, people decided they would rather kill and die than give up slavery

So either you support the use of government force to abolish slavery or you support the "right" of southern slave owners to own slaves, which is it?


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i guarantee that whatever diatribe he goes off on about lincoln can be copied nearly verbatim from a david duke book.



You lose (again), Poopy Pants.


Padawanbater2 said:


> Explain to me how the abolishment of slavery could have happened without the use of government force
> 
> It couldn't have happened, the entire country split over it, people decided they would rather kill and die than give up slavery
> 
> So either you support the use of government force to abolish slavery or you support the "right" of southern slave owners to own slaves, which is it?



One form of slavery has replaced another. The present form has a longer and more profitable operating life because most of the slaves believe they are free. 

*How about you explain to me your claim that slavery can be abolished and yet government still exists?* 

Your last sentence bears a striking resemblance to a false dichotomy.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> One form of slavery has replaced another. The present form has a longer and more profitable operating life because most of the slaves believe they are free.
> 
> *How about you explain to me your claim that slavery can be abolished and yet government still exists?*
> 
> Your last sentence bears a striking resemblance to a false dichotomy.


I just gave you an example of how government force was required to accomplish the goal of abolishing slavery

You say you're against government force under all circumstances

You say you're against slavery

So how would we have passed the 13th amendment (abolishing slavery) _without_ the use of government force?

You are holding two contradictory beliefs at the same time


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I just gave you an example of how government force was required to accomplish the goal of abolishing slavery
> 
> You say you're against government force under all circumstances
> 
> ...


This would be a common symptom of the self deluded.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2016)

*It’s Time for Hillary Clinton to Concede the Democratic Nomination to Bernie Sanders*
With Bernie Sanders now slightly ahead of Clinton nationally in the latest Bloomberg poll, it’s time to reevaluate the meaning of pragmatism. Hillary Clinton might be ahead of Bernie Sanders in delegates, but Vermont’s Senator has a monopoly on political momentum. Sadly, his opponent has a monopoly on controversy, and will face FBI interviews in the near future. A _Los Angeles Times_ article titled _Clinton email probe enters new phase as FBI interviews loom_ highlights why Clinton’s campaign is stuck in political quicksand:

Federal prosecutors investigating the possible mishandling of classified materials on Hillary Clinton’s private email server have begun the process of setting up formal interviews with some of her longtime and closest aides, according to two people familiar with the probe, an indication that the inquiry is moving into its final phases.

*Prosecutors also are expected to seek an interview with Clinton herself, though the timing remains unclear.*

Yes, federal prosecutors will interview Hillary Clinton, in addition to her close associates.

At what point will establishment Democrats admit this fiasco is horrible for a general election?

When federal prosecutors are interviewing your candidate for president, even Donald Trump has a good chance at the White House.

Furthermore, former U.S. attorney general Michael Mukasey believes _A Criminal Charge is Justified_. Former Obama intelligence official Lt. Gen. Michael Flynn says that “If it were me, I would have been out the door and probably in jail.” Former NSA director Michael Hayden called Clinton’s email setup “stupid and dangerous.” Even Edward Snowden, the antithesis of America’s intelligence community in many ways, says it’s “ridiculous” to think Clinton’s emails were secure.

It’s time for Democrats to deal with reality, not just allegiance to a political icon, and rally around the only candidate not linked to an FBI investigation, and other controversies. With recent victories and future wins ahead, Bernie Sanders has all the political momentum heading towards Election Day. Most importantly, Bernie Sanders is the only leading candidate with positive favorability ratings in 2016.

Hillary Clinton has negative favorability ratings in ten national polls. When people forget about Trump’s rallies, and the billionaire pivots to his former identity as a Democrat (“I probably identify more as a Democrat”), then the Clinton campaign is in big trouble.

In terms of these favorability polls, Hillary Clinton holds negative ratings by an over 10-point margin in 9 of these polls.

The fact that in 9 out of 10 national polls, Clinton is viewed in a negative manner by an over 10-point margin should worry anyone fearing Trump, or a Republican White House.

Clinton is even viewed unfavorably by a 21-point margin in a March CBS/Times poll. Democrats can’t run a winning presidential campaign with the slogan, “We’ll save you from Trump with a person who’s less despised.”

Furthermore, the Clinton campaign won’t tell you that nationally, 64% of women find Hillary Clinton “not honest and trustworthy.” Young feminists are choosing Bernie Sanders over potentially the first female president and 61.4% of women ages 18-29 prefer Bernie Sanders over Clinton.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2016)

In terms of the future of the Democratic Party, NPR writes “A recent Quinnipiac poll found that Sanders bests Clinton among 18- to 44-year-olds, 78 percent to 21 percent.” Because of this energy and enthusiasm, Bernie Sanders has raised more money than Clinton in February.

When Jann S. Wenner of _Rolling Stone_ endorsed Hillary Clinton, Mr. Wenner wrote “Clinton is far more likely to win the general election than Sanders.” First, this statement is undermined by the fact _Real Clear Politics_ shows Bernie Sanders defeating Donald Trump by 17.5 points in an average of national polls. In contrast, the “far more likely to win” Hillary Clinton beats Trump by 11.2 points, and this margin was less than 4 points several months ago, before Trump’s violent rallies.

Bernie Sanders hasn’t only “destroyed“ Donald Trump by a wider margin since last December, he’s performed better against Trump in national polls since last October. I wrote a piece on October 21, 2015 titled _Bernie Sanders Defeats Trump By a Wider Margin Than Clinton in a General Election_. From last October until today, Bernie Sanders has consistently outperformed Clinton in matchups against Donald Trump.

Also, nothing in the _Rolling Stone _piece endorsing Clinton mentions the ongoing FBI investigation. _The Christian Science Monitor_ clearly states the nature of the FBI’s investigation, stating “The FBI is indeed conducting a criminal investigation into the possible mishandling of classified information on the private email server Clinton used for State Department communications.”

Yes, Hillary supporters, “The FBI is indeed conducting a criminal investigation.”

Like _The Christian Science Monitor_, _The Washington Post _has clearly stated the nature of the FBI’s investigation and in early March wrote that “The Justice Department has granted immunity to a former State Department staffer, who worked on Hillary Clinton’s private email server, as part of a criminal investigation into the possible mishandling of classified information, according to a senior law enforcement official.”

You’ve read the words correctly, and the FBI investigation is a “criminal investigation.”

Say it _again_, “criminal investigation.”

Even the best defense of Clinton’s email fiasco, a piece by Ruth Marcus titled _Why Hillary Clinton is unlikely to be indicted over her private email server_, states “Lucky for her, political idiocy is not criminal.”

This too, makes for an interesting campaign slogan.

However, “political idiocy” is indeed criminal, when there’s intent and motive involved in the idiotic behavior. The example given my _Duke Law Journal_ regarding intent and motive states “As far as the criminal law is concerned, Donny intended and attempted to kill a human being; his motive for doing so is simply not relevant.”

Hillary Clinton might have been motivated by convenience, but she intended to circumvent government networks, and this intentional act resulted in 22 “Top Secret” emails on a private server.

Furthermore, everyone knows that convenience wasn’t the only reason Clinton had the private server. In addition, the FBI isn’t spending over one year investigating with 100 agents to give Hillary Clinton a parking ticket.

I explain in this YouTube segment why Hillary Clinton will likely face FBI indictments. I also state in a recent CNN International appearance with John Vause that Clinton indeed faces the possibility of indictment from the FBI investigation.

In addition to the political momentum favoring Bernie Sanders, Vermont’s Senator doesn’t have to worry about a cover-up. Like Watergate, Hillary Clinton’s political future rests upon the actions of others. A recent Reuters article describes the precarious state of Clinton’s campaign in a piece titled _Role of tech who set up Clinton’s server unknown to bosses at State_:

Wisecarver and Swart, who had worked in the department for decades, were soon swapping emails expressing confusion and surprise that a political appointee, a so-called Schedule C employee who is more commonly hired to work in the secretary of state’s offices, should be joining the IT department’s ranks...

*The department told Reuters that Pagliano and Kennedy had little contact, and that Kennedy was unaware of the server or his subordinate’s role in running it. Nor did Wisecarver, Pagliano’s day-to-day boss, or Swart know, according to the former colleague, who said the IT office should have been informed.*

Like Watergate, it’s the cover-up that dooms politicians, not necessarily the original act linked to unethical behavior.

Bryan Pagliano is just one of many people involved with the FBI’s investigation. Future indictments are likely, considering the scope of the FBI’s investigation and the bewilderment of top intelligence officials. With recent wins, and future wins on the horizon, political momentum is clearly on the side of Vermont’s Senator. It’s not pragmatic or realistic to champion Clinton, knowing that Bernie Sanders defeats Trump by a wider margin, without an FBI investigation, and with the highest favorability ratings of any candidate in 2016. I explain in another interview on CNN International with John Vause that voters should choose Bernie Sanders, if indeed they fear Donald Trump.

Remember, Trump can’t ask Bernie Sanders for his Goldman Sachs speech transcripts during a televised debate. Clinton’s campaign can’t even stand being pointed at, so just imagine Trump explaining why he donated to Clinton’s Senate campaigns during a debate. Bernie is by far the superior candidate, and already matches up better against GOP rivals; without the myriad of issues faced by Clinton. For the country, and especially the Democratic Party, Hillary Clinton should concede the nomination to Bernie Sanders.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/h-a-goodman/its-time-for-hillary-clin_b_9555422.html


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2016)

gosh, i wish i could 'like' my own posts..


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> gosh, i wish i could 'like' my own posts..


I liked your article for you. It sums up how I feel about the race this year even without the email thing.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I liked your article for you. It sums up how I feel about the race this year even without the email thing.


n'awwwwwww thank you


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2016)

The Republicans are going to hand the presidency to the democrats, they are falling apart...I hope Bernie will accept the VP, I kinda like him.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The Republicans are going to hand the presidency to the democrats, they are falling apart...I hope Bernie will accept the VP, I kinda like him.


note to self: can a felon be president?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> note to self: can a felon be president?


Yes, it turns out. But a lot of states unconstitutionally prohibit felons from voting.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> note to self: can a felon be president?


yes


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2016)

It's time for a change. A strong woman for president. Bernie is just another old white guy to most voters


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2016)

doublejj said:


> It's time for a change. A strong woman for president. Bernie is just another old white guy to most voters


It's time for a change. Let's vote for someone based on a platform of substance instead of on appearances, like gender.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It's time for a change. Let's vote for someone based on a platform of substance instead of on appearances, like gender.


Uh...lets just try a different gender for once....


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Uh...lets just try a different gender for once....


Even most women don't have a favorable view of Mrs Clinton. They, and I, think this line of reasoning is laughably irrelevant.

I'm voting based on the candidate's stance on substantive issues, that's why I'm voting for Bernie Sanders. Either the parties figure out that I'm representative of America's biggest voting bloc and start talking about OUR problems, or they won't get my vote.

I believe that's how it's supposed to work, anyway!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Even most women don't have a favorable view of Mrs Clinton.


i'm kinda relieved that i finally get to disagree with you.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm kinda relieved that i finally get to disagree with you.
> 
> View attachment 3645399


i'm kinda relieved that i finally get to agree with you.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Even most women don't have a favorable view of Mrs Clinton. They, and I, think this line of reasoning is laughably irrelevant.
> 
> I'm voting based on the candidate's stance on substantive issues, that's why I'm voting for Bernie Sanders. Either the parties figure out that I'm representative of America's biggest voting bloc and start talking about OUR problems, or they won't get my vote.
> 
> I believe that's how it's supposed to work, anyway!


Hillary's view will always be from a woman's perspective.....Bernie's will always be of an old white man..


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2016)

doublejj said:


> i'm kinda relieved that i finally get to agree with you.


i'm kinda sad that i had to disagree with you about bearkat a little while back.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm kinda sad that i had to disagree with you about bearkat a little while back.


see....we're making progress


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2016)

doublejj said:


> see....we're making progress


i got locked out of your grow thread for trolling kasuti. worth it. i usually just lurk and admire in there anyway.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i got locked out of your grow thread for trolling kasuti. worth it. i usually just lurk and admire in there anyway.


I have never reported a post on RIU.....it's a free country, you are entitled to your view. I only ask you to take it here......thank you


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I have never reported a post on RIU.....it's a free country, you are entitled to your view. I only ask you to take it here......thank you


oh, no worries. it was deserved, whoever did it. i even felt bad while i was doing it. but i had a duty to troll that guy.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm kinda relieved that i finally get to disagree with you.
> 
> View attachment 3645399


I've been reading other polls that said differently, I'll see if I can find one and we can compare the dates.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Hillary's view will always be from a woman's perspective.....Bernie's will always be of an old white man..


Having seen how she governs, I'm not convinced her gender will make any significant difference in policy and performance.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Hillary's view will always be from a woman's perspective.....Bernie's will always be of an old white man..


say..aren't you an old white guy?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm kinda relieved that i finally get to disagree with you.
> 
> View attachment 3645399


the last person who relied heavily on polls didn't make the cut to the white house even though he was told it's inevitable.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2016)

Furthermore, the Clinton campaign won’t tell you that nationally, 64% of women find Hillary Clinton “not honest and trustworthy.”Young feminists are choosing Bernie Sanders over potentially the first female president and 61.4% of women ages 18-29prefer Bernie Sanders over Clinton.

@UncleBuck this is what I was referring to, you're right it doesn't quite say the same thing.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> say..aren't you an old white guy?


and your point is?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> i'm NOT voting for that cunt.


I really hope it happens for you guys. 

Sanders has more integrity in his pinky finger than Hillary has in her whole body.


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I really hope it happens for you guys.
> 
> Sanders has more integrity in his pinky finger than Hillary has in her whole body.


If you feel that way vote for him.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I really hope it happens for you guys.
> 
> Sanders has more integrity in his pinky finger than Hillary has in her whole body.


Agreed, and I'm a Democrat.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> If you feel that way vote for him.


Thank you, and I plan to.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 30, 2016)

This bitch is gona feel the Bern! I bet @londonfog said 3 hail Marys n and our Father this morning.. Your girl is cracking under the pressure.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> This bitch is gona feel the Bern! I bet @londonfog said 3 hail Marys n and our Father this morning.. Your girl is cracking under the pressure.


and trump has officially initiated implosion.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> and trump has officially initiated implosion.


About damn time


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2016)

#tonedownforwhat


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2016)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/03/29/the-idea-that-bernie-sanders-has-been-too-negative-to-debate-hillary-clinton-is-ridiculous/


----------



## Not GOP (Mar 30, 2016)

Bernie's name is not yet on the D.C. ballot, due to complaint filed

http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/Bernie-Sanders-Faces-Ballot-Trouble-in-DC-After-Registration-Snafu-374042381.html


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> This bitch is gona feel the Bern! I bet @londonfog said 3 hail Marys n and our Father this morning.. Your girl is cracking under the pressure.


numbers say different. Just still be a grown up and vote Dem in November


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 31, 2016)

londonfog said:


> numbers say different. Just still be a grown up and vote Dem in November


What he said
Don't be a Paulbot


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 31, 2016)

Sanders takes Wisconsin, its a lock.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 31, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Sanders takes Wisconsin, its a lock.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 31, 2016)

she's gonna lose NY, too.

her commanding lead of 60 points is down to 12

and don't say super-delegates..they are beholden to no one as there is no honor among thieves..they don't vote until July..plenty-o-time

heard last night:

'but the people of NY know I've TRIED'..all of her statements are prefaced with 'i tried' or 'i will try'..when 2007 came around 'i told them (wall street) to stop it! just stop it'!

People of NY reading this: is your life any better because of ANYTHING senator 'carpetbagger' clinton has done?..was she effective in cornering off wall street or did our economy crash?

Bernie's the real deal both he and his wife were born in Brooklyn..where was Hillary born..at the CGI? (Clinton Global Initiative).


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 31, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I just gave you an example of how government force was required to accomplish the goal of abolishing slavery
> 
> You say you're against government force under all circumstances
> 
> ...



No, government force didn't end slavery. It changed the form of it, that's all. If you'd like I can argue that point easily, but I'll hold off for now,

I am against the initiation of aggression / force, no matter who wields that stick. That doesn't mean I am opposed to defensive force.

*I am against slavery, and I am opposed to coercion based governments, since they BOTH use the exact same means to exist. *I am an abolitionist, you are not. On one hand you correctly disfavor the use of initiated force to keep people enslaved, but then when it is government using the same exact tactic, you embrace it. You are the one believing in two opposing things at once, not me. 


*I am not holding two different beliefs. * I consistently oppose using a means which arises from coercion. BOTH, slave holders and government use the same means. Your assertion has been refuted.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> No, government force didn't end slavery.


sweet revisionist history.

now tell us how it was more peaceful when storeowners weren't "raped" and "enslaved" by having to serve black customers.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 31, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> No, government force didn't end slavery. It changed the form of it, that's all. If you'd like I can argue that point easily, but I'll hold off for now,
> 
> I am against the initiation of aggression / force, no matter who wields that stick. That doesn't mean I am opposed to defensive force.
> 
> ...


Do you support the 13th amendment?

All you need to do is answer with a 'yes' or a 'no', I'm not interested in your reasoning

If you can't answer this question with a simple 'yes' or 'no' answer, that's going to tell me everything I need to know


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 31, 2016)

Sanders in '16, just to prove to the rest of the world that Americans aren't THAT crazy!


----------



## ChesusRice (Mar 31, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you support the 13th amendment?
> 
> All you need to do is answer with a 'yes' or a 'no', I'm not interested in your reasoning
> 
> If you can't answer this question with a simple 'yes' or 'no' answer, that's going to tell me everything I need to know


Good luck


----------



## londonfog (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Mar 31, 2016)

londonfog said:


>



that's discriminatory..for shame.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> sweet revisionist history.
> 
> now tell us how it was more peaceful when storeowners weren't "raped" and "enslaved" by having to serve black customers.



Can you offer proof that "slavery" really ended and didn't simply morph into a different kind of slavery ?


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you support the 13th amendment?
> 
> All you need to do is answer with a 'yes' or a 'no', I'm not interested in your reasoning
> 
> If you can't answer this question with a simple 'yes' or 'no' answer, that's going to tell me everything I need to know



I support the idea that there are no masters. Do you?*

Yes or no will tell me all I need to know.



* (you do not, but you THINK that you do )


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 1, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> I support the idea that there are no masters. Do you?*
> 
> Yes or no will tell me all I need to know.
> 
> ...


You support the idea that "there are no masters", yet you don't support the 13th amendment because it contradicts your libertarian values. To be clear, this is the full text of the amendment;


> *Section 1.* Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, except as a punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted, shall exist within the United States, or any place subject to their jurisdiction.
> 
> *Section 2.* Congress shall have power to enforce this article by appropriate legislation.


You would rather southern slave owners have the "right" to own slaves than those same slaves be set free by the federal government through force

This is another picture perfect example of why libertarian philosophy is fundamentally flawed


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You support the idea that "there are no masters", yet you don't support the 13th amendment because it contradicts your libertarian values. To be clear, this is the full text of the amendment;
> 
> You would rather southern slave owners have the "right" to own slaves than those same slaves be set free by the federal government through force
> 
> This is another picture perfect example of why libertarian philosophy is fundamentally flawed



Again you resort to a false dichotomy and then attempt to frame my thoughts for me.

A person CAN be opposed to slave holders and also to a coercion based government which drafted people into SERVITUDE supposedly to ensure there wasn't servitude. 

I would rather there be NO MASTERS and no slaves. 

I support the major IDEA embodied in the 13th amendment, but both you and the Federal Government flip flop on that idea from time to time when it is convenient.

Can you honestly say slavery has been eradicated in the USA?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 1, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Can you honestly say slavery has been eradicated in the USA?


No it hasn't. Ask a farmer who his master is.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 1, 2016)

Credit Score, He shows no mercy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Can you offer proof that "slavery" really ended and didn't simply morph into a different kind of slavery ?


yes.

it is now illegal to keep people as slaves int he untied states.

do you dispute this? or shall we go into the intricacies of the 13th amendment, and why it is illegal for you to have sex with 10 year old boys?


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yes.
> 
> it is now illegal to keep people as slaves int he untied states.
> 
> do you dispute this? or shall we go into the intricacies of the 13th amendment, and why it is illegal for you to have sex with 10 year old boys?



Cough cough military draft


Speaking of illegalities, (I'm not taking your pedo bait here) do you think people in the USA own their own bodies? 

You suck at arguing by the way.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Apr 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


That's just like how it was in Ft Collins, CO, too, a short month ago. This Bernie guy, I hope he sticks around for longer than a weekend or two.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


while Bernie's rally venue is arena Clinton's now been downgraded to hotel,

why was Chuck Todd calling for Bernies concession this morning? he seems to be very agitated that he's still in the race.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> while Bernie's rally venue is arena Clinton's now been downgraded to hotel,
> 
> why was Chuck Todd calling for Bernies concession this morning? he seems to be very agitated that he's still in the race.


Because Chuck Todd's a bitch


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 5, 2016)

Bernie is ahead in Wisconsin. Not by enough though. He needs to average 60% of the vote from here on out. The current poll has 50% Bernie-45% Hillary. 5% margin of victory is good but is also going to raise the bar for him in the next primary.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Bernie is ahead in Wisconsin. Not by enough though. He needs to average 60% of the vote from here on out. The current poll has 50% Bernie-45% Hillary. 5% margin of victory is good but is also going to raise the bar for him in the next primary.


Hillary didn't concede until June 2008.

Let's wait and see.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Hillary didn't concede until June 2008.
> 
> Let's wait and see.


I hope Bernie rides this all the way to the convention. Its just that B needs to pull higher numbers to make it work.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I hope Bernie rides this all the way to the convention. Its just that B needs to pull higher numbers to make it work.


so it looks like Bernie pulled off double digits in Wisconsin.

He lives to fight another day..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> so it looks like Bernie pulled off double digits in Wisconsin.
> 
> He lives to fight another day..


What were the numbers?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What were the numbers?


56/43

double digits is as double digits does


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What were the numbers?


Bernie 56.4% 45 delegates
Hillary 43.3% 31 delegates

Bernie soundly beat Hillary. He needs to average about 60% but this should bust any perception that Hillary has the nomination in the bag. Bigger states are coming up including New York and California. A couple of really big wins (>60%) with one of them in a big state will put Bernie back on track.

If we look at this race like a college class, Bernie started the term with a couple of bad test scores and needs to be just about perfect to get that A at the end of the semester.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 5, 2016)

lights off..no one home..she's losing.

Chris Matthews on Clinton


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 5, 2016)

So I wonder how Big Media is going to spin this as a win for Mrs Clinton? 

Just saying Mr Sanders won and is on a roll is of course anathema...


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> lights off..no one home..she's losing.
> 
> Chris Matthews on Clinton


He's off message. Cut his mic!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Bernie 56.4% 45 delegates
> Hillary 43.3% 31 delegates
> 
> Bernie soundly beat Hillary. He needs to average about 60% but this should bust any perception that Hillary has the nomination in the bag. Bigger states are coming up including New York and California. A couple of really big wins (>60%) with one of them in a big state will put Bernie back on track.
> ...


I can just see New York going big for the Bern, just to stick a (middle) finger in the eye of the Democratic party establishment. He's a master at playing the scrappy underdog, they love that shit.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 6, 2016)

Bernie needs bigger wins in order to get the nod. Even with his wins, Hillary still owns him big in delegates. Bernie fans need to realize this in order not to fall to hard when Hillary gets the nod. Math helps.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 6, 2016)

Sanders is running to win the primary.
Clinton is running to win the general election.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders is running to win the primary.
> Clinton is running to win the general election.


The primary is basically the general election. Whoever wins the democratic primary is going to be the next president

So that would make sense


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 6, 2016)

Sanders' pledged delegate haul from his 57-43% Wisconsin primary win: *46 pledged delegates to Clinton's 36.*


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The primary is basically the general election. Whoever wins the democratic primary is going to be the next president
> 
> So that would make sense


In the primary you speak to the base.
In the general you speak to the country. 
For 8 years the right has been warning about socialism. 
In Sanders They have their prophecy.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So I wonder how Big Media is going to spin this as a win for Mrs Clinton?
> 
> Just saying Mr Sanders won and is on a roll is of course anathema...


oh that's easy just read the parrots [email protected] and @ChesusRice


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> In the primary you speak to the base.
> In the general you speak to the country.
> For 8 years the right has been warning about socialism.
> In Sanders They have their prophecy.


if you dont pay taxes then you SHOULD be worried about it.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> so it looks like Bernie pulled off double digits in Wisconsin.
> 
> He lives to fight another day..



The Pentagon and "bigbanks" are pulling for their boy Bernie!!!


So are the (smirk) "defense" workers making F-35 death machines in Vermont, Uncle Bernie will protect their "good jobs" !!!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> In the primary you speak to the base.
> In the general you speak to the country.
> For 8 years the right has been warning about socialism.
> In Sanders They have their prophecy.


And the country will vote for him over any republican nominee by wider margins than Mrs Clinton. This has been hammered home in polls for 6 months now!


----------



## londonfog (Apr 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> oh that's easy just read the parrots [email protected] and @ChesusRice


It is called math. Even with his win he is not making a dent in Hillary delegates. Tell us how many delegates he won with the win in Wisconsin. Now tell us how many delegates he is behind. Now wake up


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> In the primary you speak to the base.
> In the general you speak to the country.
> For 8 years the right has been warning about socialism.
> In Sanders They have their prophecy.


Yeah, I'd like to see this country move towards democratic socialism as seen in Sweden or Denmark. Canadian socialized health care system is a lot better for the 99% than ours. So, yeah, put the 1% on notice. Democratic socialism is coming.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, I'd like to see this country move towards democratic socialism as seen in Sweden or Denmark. Canadian socialized health care system is a lot better for the 99% than ours. So, yeah, put the 1% on notice. Democratic socialism is coming.


Me too.
A self described socialist isn't going to do it though


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Me too.
> A self described socialist isn't going to do it though


The very polls you rely on to tell us that Mrs Clinton is winning also tell us that Mr Sanders' performance against ANY republican contender turns your logic upside down.

You can't be on both sides of that fence at once, you'll get splinters in your ass.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, I'd like to see this country move towards democratic socialism as seen in Sweden or Denmark. Canadian socialized health care system is a lot better for the 99% than ours. So, yeah, put the 1% on notice. Democratic socialism is coming.


We'll do it together! Build a movement!


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The very polls you rely on to tell us that Mrs Clinton is winning also tell us that Mr Sanders' performance against ANY republican contender turns your logic upside down.
> 
> You can't be on both sides of that fence at once, you'll get splinters in your ass.


I like Sanders'
I hate Clinton
However I believe CLinton has a better chance in November and anything is better than the shit sandwich the Republicuunts are serving up right now.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I like Sanders'
> I hate Clinton
> However I believe CLinton has a better chance in November and anything is better than the shit sandwich the Republicuunts are serving up right now.


I agree with all the above, except Mrs Clinton having a better chance against the eventual republican nominee than Mr Sanders. 

Polls are very clear on this exact point; Mr Sanders would beat any given republican contender by a wider margin than Mrs Clinton. 

More subjectively but still important, the conversations I've had with registered democrats in my centrist locale bear this out; many of them would rather sit on their hands than vote for Mrs Clinton... which is exactly how a right winger would be most likely to find himself in the White House.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 6, 2016)

Won 7 of the last 8 states, he's got the momentum.. Let's see NY n Pennsylvania feel the Bern.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Won 7 of the last 8 states, he's got the momentum.. Let's see NY n Pennsylvania feel the Bern.


Momentum counts for a lot, but not everything. I'd like to see the convention engineers walk back that momentum and try to cram Mrs Clinton down our throats.

It will be an ugly sight.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Won 7 of the last 8 states, he's got the momentum.. Let's see NY n Pennsylvania feel the Bern.


Didn't see any Clinton ads. Seen lots of Sanders commercials though.
Clinton did very well for hardly spending money in this state


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Didn't see any Clinton ads. Seen lots of Sanders commercials though.
> Clinton did very well for hardly spending money in this state


Spin it any way you like, the results speak for themselves.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Spin it any way you like, the results speak for themselves.


Yes they do.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> We'll do it together! Build a movement!


It's already begun!

People are tired of establishment politics on both sides. I just read a report that said president Obama endorsed Debbie Wasserman Schultz and right after that _her opponent,_ Tim Canova raised $100K from small donors averaging $20. He's running in her district against her so if he wins, she's gone. This guy is an _actual_ progressive, he was part of Sanders team in 2011. This is happening everywhere right now.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I like Sanders'
> I hate Clinton
> However I believe CLinton has a better chance in November and anything is better than the shit sandwich the Republicuunts are serving up right now.


Why are you supporting Ted Cruz? Hillary is the only person that can unite the GOP and get Cruz elected.

*The Democrats Are Flawlessly Executing a 10-Point Plan to Lose the 2016 Presidential Election*
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/seth-abramson/the-democrats-10-point-plan-lose-election_b_9605608.html

*1. Assume that Donald Trump will be the Republicans’ 2016 nominee, though it’s now clear he won’t be.
*
_Republican pundits agree: Trump will come up short of the 1,237 delegates he needs to clinch the Republican nomination prior to the Republican National Convention in Cleveland._


*
2. Nominate the only person who can reunite the Republican Party once Trump failing to get the nomination has fractured it beyond repair.*
_
Hillary Clinton is one of the least popular major-party politicians in America, and her disapproval rating is not just sky-high among Republicans — we already knew that — but is in fact a long-time institutional motivator for the entire Republican Party.

Nothing unites Republicans quite like hatred of the Clintons. If Trump’s supporters are denied seeing their favored candidate win the nomination despite his lead in delegates earned through primaries and caucuses — and make no mistake, they will be so denied — their impulse to bolt the Republican Party completely will (and can) only be stopped by a Clinton candidacy._

_Hillary Clinton is, in short, the only savior the Republican Party has left.

So the Democrats are working as hard as they can to nominate her, of course._

There are 8 more talking points in the article. Hillary will not be the presumptive heir to Obama in the case of a Cruz or Kasich ticket on the other side. Trump would of course be an albatross to the GOP and it's looking less likely that he's going to be on the ticket in October.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It's already begun!
> 
> People are tired of establishment politics on both sides. I just read a report that said president Obama endorsed Debbie Wasserman Schultz and right after that _her opponent,_ Tim Canova raised $100K from small donors averaging $20. He's running in her district against her so if he wins, she's gone. This guy is an _actual_ progressive, he was part of Sanders team in 2011. This is happening everywhere right now.


Ooooooooh I like!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Why are you supporting Ted Cruz? Hillary is the only person that can unite the GOP and get Cruz elected.
> 
> *The Democrats Are Flawlessly Executing a 10-Point Plan to Lose the 2016 Presidential Election*
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/seth-abramson/the-democrats-10-point-plan-lose-election_b_9605608.html
> ...


Zeitgeist, NAILED.


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 6, 2016)

There's no way the democrats can lose this presidential election.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

churchhaze said:


> There's no way the democrats can lose this presidential election.


Nominate Mrs Clinton and they might yet snatch defeat from the very jaws of victory. 

The more I think about the article that @Fogdog pasted above, the more I think it's a very real and therefore scary possibility.


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Nominate Mrs Clinton and they might yet snatch defeat from the very jaws of victory.
> 
> The more I think about the article that @Fogdog pasted above, the more I think it's a very real and therefore scary possibility.


It's a possibility, but it's way more likely that Hillary will beat either Trump or Cruz. I just can't see either of them winning. Even a lot of republicans will vote for Clinton.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 6, 2016)

I don't see any scenario where a Republican wins this election, Bush-Cheyney took a wrecking ball to that party and they still haven't recovered... As unlikable and phony Clinton is ..she could still trounce Kasich, Trump or Cruz in a General Election.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

churchhaze said:


> It's a possibility, but it's way more likely that Hillary will beat either Trump or Cruz. I just can't see either of them winning. Even a lot of republicans will vote for Clinton.


The data I've seen tend to support the suggestion that Mrs Clinton will both rally the Republican base out of hatred for her and cause a sizeable fraction of 'Bernie or bust' democrats to stay home. 

Whether either trend or even both combined would be enough for the upset is of course the current topic for debate, but I plan to vote my heart and conscience. That's not Mrs Clinton, fine establishmentarian line toer that she would no doubt make.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't see any scenario where a Republican wins this election, Bush-Cheyney took a wrecking ball to that party and they still haven't recovered... As unlikable and phony Clinton is ..she could still trounce Kasich, Trump or Cruz in a General Election.


Well I certainly Hope so. But if the Democratic party is fractured, there are no guarantees.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 6, 2016)

churchhaze said:


> It's a possibility, but it's way more likely that Hillary will beat either Trump or Cruz. I just can't see either of them winning. *Even a lot of republicans will vote for Clinton.*


I disagree, there might be a few crossover republicans that vote for Clinton, but too small a number to make any difference

If Sanders were elected it would be a guaranteed democratic victory, but to a lot of people, dems and republicans, Clinton is straight up establishment politician, the quintessential mold of exactly what that means. Trump and Sanders support shows how much people are sick of that.

I'm actually torn between how I would feel if Clinton won the democratic nomination, but then _lost_ to the republican nominee. It would send a direct message to the DNC for the next election in 2020 to clean the bullshit up or you won't win, and it would vindicate everything Sanders supporters are saying about Clinton and her electability 

It would no doubt be a giant shit sandwich for the country, and that would suck, but it might change the way things get done. This is the most dramatic presidential election since I've been following politics.


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I disagree, there might be a few crossover republicans that vote for Clinton, but too small a number to make any difference
> 
> If Sanders were elected it would be a guaranteed democratic victory, but to a lot of people, dems and republicans, Clinton is straight up establishment politician, the quintessential mold of exactly what that means. Trump and Sanders support shows how much people are sick of that.
> 
> ...


Please, just don't vote for Trump. If Hillary is the nominee (which she probably will be), hold your nose and vote for Hillary, vote Green, or vote Libertarian, but don't vote for Trump or Cruz.

There's no reason why Bernie supporters (I voted for Bernie last night) should go against Hillary, but you can be assured that Cruz supporters will go against Trump.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2016)

churchhaze said:


> Please, just don't vote for Trump.


i don't know you very well but i like you.


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 6, 2016)

Think about this rationally. Hillary Clinton will work with a democratic congress and will nominate a more liberal Judge to replace Scalia than Trump or Cruz if Garland is not appointed. (Trump said he'd have Carson help him choose nominees, which also suggests he wants to put Carson in his cabinet).


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

Bernie or shit sandwich. That's my decision. 

It's the only way this country ever fuckin learns, by rubbing our noses in it until we finally puke.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

...if the worst happens, then four years from now (or less), We the People will wake up to the seriousness of what's going on and elect someone who makes Mr Sanders look like the paragon of reasonableness his platform really is. At that point the pendulum will have swung, and liberals will be out for corporate and tax evading one percenter blood. AND treasure. 

I think the plutocratic powers that be might be well advised to support Bernie's accent to power. The alternative might be late, but it would be far worse.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The data I've seen tend to support the suggestion that Mrs Clinton will both rally the Republican base out of hatred for her and cause a sizeable fraction of 'Bernie or bust' democrats to stay home.
> 
> Whether either trend or even both combined would be enough for the upset is of course the current topic for debate, but I plan to vote my heart and conscience. That's not Mrs Clinton, fine establishmentarian line toer that she would no doubt make.


In recent polls, Clinton beats Cruz by about 3%. So, basically a dead heat given the accuracy of a poll at this time. 

Sanders beats Cruz by about 10% in the same set of polls.

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2016/president/us/general_election_cruz_vs_clinton-4034.html


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie or shit sandwich. That's my decision.
> 
> It's the only way this country ever fuckin learns, by rubbing our noses in it until we finally puke.


uhhh, no. That training method doesn't even work well with dogs. While the difference may seem slight to you philosophically, the effect in reality is huge. War on drugs goes on, Planned Parenthood gets shut down, Affordable Care Act is ended, war mongers in charge of defense, tax cuts for the wealthy. All of these happen regardless which GOP asshole is elected. Way too many real lives are at stake to allow them to take over so we can "learn our lesson". No thanks.

This is your brain:


This is your brain on right wing ideology:






Just say NO to right wing ideology.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> uhhh, no. That training method doesn't even work well with dogs. While the difference may seem slight to you philosophically, the effect in reality is huge. War on drugs goes on, Planned Parenthood gets shut down, Affordable Care Act is ended, war mongers in charge of defense, tax cuts for the wealthy. All of these happen regardless which GOP asshole is elected. Way too many real lives are at stake to allow them to take over so we can "learn our lesson". No thanks.
> 
> This is your brain:
> View attachment 3651403
> ...


Our enemy is complacency and fear. Maybe there just isn't any other way? Maybe there has to be YET ANOTHER Great Depression?

It's pretty obvious right now to the common man and woman that things are well off the rails, yet there's a communal sense of letting someone else handle those details, while they float thru life in ever more indebted ignorance?

Does the fear of starvation need to overcome the fear of upsetting the corporate apple cart for things to change?

If complacency is the enemy, I submit that no one even knows the scope of the problem.

Our country has already been stolen from us and handed over to the high bidders. If that's not a sufficient rallying cry, then WHAT WILL IT TAKE?!?!?!


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Our enemy is complacency and fear. Maybe there just isn't any other way? Maybe there has to be YET ANOTHER Great Depression?
> 
> It's pretty obvious right now to the common man and woman that things are well off the rails, yet there's a communal sense of letting someone else handle those details, while they float thru life in ever more indebted ignorance?
> 
> ...


I don't need to put my hand into a meat grinder to know it would hurt. We saw how badly this country ended up after 8 years of GOP domination not too long ago. 8 years of Obama and we've only turned the corner at recovery. The evidence says that there is a difference between party domination in the WH for the health of this country and its people. A centrist Democrat like Obama or Hillary is a better choice for the 99% compared to any asshole from the GOP. Hillary is not Cruz or Trump, regardless of her affiliation with Wall Street. 

Oregon isn't going to go with the GOP regardless so I haven't made up my mind whether or not I vote for her or Green Party based upon principle. If I were in a swing state, and Hillary were the only other alternative then the decision is easy. Vote against putting the GOP in the White House.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 6, 2016)

Something else I think worth considering is the state of the economy and how that will affect the _next_ presidential election. The Great Recession happened because financial institutions bet against risky investments, we bailed them out and all the same loopholes that existed before the crash still exist today, Dodd-Frank doing jack shit to ensure it doesn't happen again. When the banks failed, they owned 25% of the market share of the financial industry in the US, today, they own 41%, so they've only gotten bigger. We are on the way to another, much bigger, financial collapse according to the majority of economists that I've come across. 

Having said that, do we want a democrat in office when it happens? The timeframe could be any time from now until 2030, I personally don't think we'll make it to 2030 _without_ another epic recession like we just went through, and whichever party is in office then will undoubtedly be blamed for it, even though its origins are from multiple different administrations. 

Any thoughts on that?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Hillary is not Cruz or Trump, regardless of her affiliation with Wall Street.


Oh yeah? How do you figure? I'm afraid I see a distinction without a difference here. Her record speaks volumes, and it isn't one I want running the country.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't need to put my hand into a meat grinder to know it would hurt.


I believe you, because I can tell you have an education and a firm grasp on the relevant issues and their consequences.

Sadly, this puts you at risk for the error of thinking that everyone else has the same handle on the situation as you do.

My contention is that if cajoling the dog not to shit on the carpet won't work, you have to drag it outside unless you're okay with walking in dogshit.

My fear is another four years of dog shit between the electorate's toes is what it might take for us to finally collectively take a stand and enforce change.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Something else I think worth considering is the state of the economy and how that will affect the _next_ presidential election. The Great Recession happened because financial institutions bet against risky investments, we bailed them out and all the same loopholes that existed before the crash still exist today, Dodd-Frank doing jack shit to ensure it doesn't happen again. When the banks failed, they owned 25% of the market share of the financial industry in the US, today, they own 41%, so they've only gotten bigger. We are on the way to another, much bigger, financial collapse according to the majority of economists that I've come across.
> 
> Having said that, do we want a democrat in office when it happens? The timeframe could be any time from now until 2030, I personally don't think we'll make it to 2030 _without_ another epic recession like we just went through, and whichever party is in office then will undoubtedly be blamed for it, even though its origins are from multiple different administrations.
> 
> Any thoughts on that?


Bernie will save us! Lol

No other candidate is even in the same conversation with you or Mr Sanders on these issues. That speaks plenty loudly to me.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie will save us! Lol
> 
> No other candidate is even in the same conversation with you or Mr Sanders on these issues. That speaks plenty loudly to me.


To see that in action, check out this interview

Completely owned


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> To see that in action, check out this interview
> 
> Completely owned


Yeah, exactly. At which point I believe a reasonable citizen has to ask themselves what, if any difference there is between Mrs Clinton and the republicans on issues of substance and finance in America? I'm just not seeing one.


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 6, 2016)

http://www.politicalcompass.org/uselection2016







_This chart extends to all areas of political thought — not just to the confines of the US campaign. Accordingly, the placement of the candidates is in the context of universal political landscape. The chart will be adjusted if and when there are significant policy shifts. _*We are receiving many requests for the inclusion of the leaders of smaller parties. These will be added to a new presidential election chart after the major party candidates have been determined. Meanwhile you may be interested in our 2012 presidential chart.*

Voter reaction against the party mainstream and Washington insiders couldn't be more in evidence, as*Donald Trump *and *Bernie Sanders *confound the apparatchiks and pack out the town hall meetings. The GOP, having lost its way since the end of the cold war, has little that's unique to unify its supporters. Wall Street? The Obama/Clinton Democrats couldn't have been more supportive. Militarism? Think only of Libya, Syria and Iraq. Civil liberties? Have you checked out the extended presidential powers in the NDAA, further surveillance provisions and Obama's unprecedented pursuit of whistle-blowers? With liberal Republicans a long-extinct political species, and the party shifting relentlessly rightwards, the GOP became the home to Christian evangelicals. There's little to distinguish the deeply traditional conservative Christian Republican candidates, yet the profane Mr Trump is paradoxically enjoying the largest share of white evangelical support. Never mind that he's clearly more at home with the gospel of Ayn Rand. A recent U-turn on abortion was all that the blustering billionaire, a man of apparently few fixed principles and no guiding ideology, needed to attract many of the party's Christian conservatives. His _economics _are sometimes less right-wing than the other GOP candidates; Trump for a time even supported single-payer health care. Is he really a Tory … or a wig? He defended Obama's bank bailouts — anathema to the other GOP contenders. Contradictions notwithstanding, he successfully targets the heartland of the anti-tax, anti-immigrant, pro-security social base of the party. He's a populist in the Berlusconi mould, and the more outrageous his statements the more his supporters love it.

Style more than substance separates Trump from *Hillary Clinton. *After all, Trump was a generous donor to Clinton's senate campaigns, and also to the Clinton Foundation. Hillary is nevertheless disingenuously promoting herself as the centrist between an extreme right-winger (Trump) and an 'extreme left-winger' (Sanders). Abortion and gay marriage place her on a more liberal position on the social scale than all of the Republicans but, when it comes to economics, Clinton's unswerving attachment to neoliberalism and big money is a mutual love affair.

Quite why Sanders is describing himself to the American electorate — of all electorates — as a 'socialist' or 'democratic socialist' isn't clear. His economics are Keynesian or Galbraithian, in common with mainstream parties of the left in the rest of the west — the Labour or Social Democrat parties. Surely 'Social Democrat' would be a more accurate and appealing label for the Sanders campaign to adopt. While Sanders claims to admire particularly the Scandinavian model, he neglects to point out that a characteristic of all social democracies is a low defence budget, reflecting not only a degree of anti-militarism, but also social spending as a priority. Beyond tinkering, though, Sanders has no appetite for significantly cutting the Herculean defence budget or criticising imperial adventures. His urging for the World's most authoritarian country, Saudi Arabia, to assert a stronger military presence in the Middle East is a bizarre position for a social democrat to hold. These odd clusters of attitudes are reflected in our placement of Sanders. Domestically the man is an undoubted progressive — not the least for his courageous attack on corporate campaign funding. But on foreign policy, you could expect a President Sanders to be strikingly similar to his predecessors.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 6, 2016)

Bernie Sanders' Health Care Tax Plan Would Raise $13 Trillion, Yet Increase After-Tax Incomes for All Income Groups except the Very Highest


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

I've given it some thought. Perhaps a flat tax would be a good thing. How about 50%? Deductions are for fixed dollar amounts, so they favor the low end of the economic scale, not the upper end. Progressive taxation is what makes this country work for everyone. Same tax for wages, dividends, capital gains, stocks, whatever. Take your money overseas, you better pay your half on the way out. 

Fuck, even the rich will do fine, because the overall economy would explode and create more demand for everyone.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

I've called Mr Sanders' politics centrist and a paragon of reasonableness. It's nice to see someone agrees with me;


This rather graphically explains the extraordinary state of the political mess in our country.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Apr 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


>


This is terrifyingly prescient. 

A political comedy masquerading as a presidential election, or the reverse? I can't tell...


----------



## londonfog (Apr 7, 2016)

How much money do you guys think Bernie is going to collect towards his retirement fund before he concedes ?


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> How much money do you guys think Bernie is going to collect towards his retirement fund before he concedes ?


Do you blame him? It's the very reason the Rick Santorum's and Lindsey Graham's run every election cycle knowing full well that they don't stand a snowballs chance in hell of competing on a national level.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah, good for Bernie. Wait till you see what his fundraising list is going to draw. $$$$$

I doubt he ends up pocketing it.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Oh yeah? How do you figure? I'm afraid I see a distinction without a difference here. Her record speaks volumes, and it isn't one I want running the country.


So, I'm at a loss to identify a healthcare initiative of Hillary's that will be as big a disaster as cancelling the ACA.

Was NAFTA Hillary's initiative? What economic initiative of Hillary's was as big a disaster as Bush administration decisions that gave big banks the authority to self regulate the credit default swap market? What about another round of tax cuts and spending increases that GOP candidates promise?

Is Hillary's vote as bad as Bush adminstration's deceit when they ginned up the Weapons of Mass Destruction excuse to invade Iraq?

I think there is a difference. And would appreciate if you could give specific complaints that show an initiative of Hillary's that is worse than Katrina, 9-11, Enron energy scandal, Iraq war, unbalanced tax cuts and spending increases, lapses in governance of securities or cancellation of the ACA. Cruz, Kasich and Trump all promise policies and actions that would match Bush's bungling.


----------



## Steve Man (Apr 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, I'm at a loss to identify a healthcare initiative of Hillary's that will be as big a disaster as cancelling the ACA.
> 
> Was NAFTA Hillary's initiative? What economic initiative of Hillary's was as big a disaster as Bush administration decisions that gave big banks the authority to self regulate the credit default swap market?
> 
> ...


Im with you on this, im in no way a Hillary supporter but id take her 1000 times over either Bush


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, I'm at a loss to identify a healthcare initiative of Hillary's that will be as big a disaster as cancelling the ACA.
> 
> Was NAFTA Hillary's initiative? What economic initiative of Hillary's was as big a disaster as Bush administration decisions that gave big banks the authority to self regulate the credit default swap market? What about another round of tax cuts and spending increases that GOP candidates promise?
> 
> ...


Your logic is irrefutable. Yet, being the laser of the evils isn't enough to garner my enthusiastic support. 

And if the foundation of your argument is 'anyone but Chump!', then that's an even stronger argument for Mr Sanders.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Your logic is irrefutable. Yet, being the laser of the evils isn't enough to garner my enthusiastic support.
> 
> And if the foundation of your argument is 'anyone but Chump!', then that's an even stronger argument for Mr Sanders.





ttystikk said:


> I've called Mr Sanders' politics centrist and a paragon of reasonableness. It's nice to see someone agrees with me;
> 
> View attachment 3651499
> This rather graphically explains the extraordinary state of the political mess in our country.


That plot showing where Clinton places right of center in a matrix of political alignment is, I think pretty accurate. The GOP have painted themselves in the extreme authoritarian right-wing corner while nobody can be found in the lie-ertarian quadrants. Bernie is about where I thought he'd be as well.

As far as "lesser of two evils choice" is concerned, we all have to make a choice even if it's none of the above. To me, this kind of vote is more about voting against right wing initiatives such as millions losing healthcare coverage, extremely harsh treatment of the Latino population, running up the debt and expansion in amount and severity of US military armed conflict in foreign locations.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 7, 2016)

Laser of evils


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> If I were in a swing state


i was registered independent in oregon.

proudly registered as democrat now that i'm in colorado.

definitely do view it as my duty to vote in every election now. i was the last in line to vote in adams county after a 14 hour work day for the midterm. and they announced the results before i even got to vote.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i was registered independent in oregon.
> 
> proudly registered as democrat now that i'm in colorado.
> 
> definitely do view it as my duty to vote in every election now. i was the last in line to vote in adams county after a 14 hour work day for the midterm. and they announced the results before i even got to vote.


Yeah, those early announcements are bullshit. 

I'm a proud voter too, but I'm under no illusions my duties as a concerned citizen stop there. Neither are you, judging by the quantity of posts on political topics.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Laser of evils


I'll laser that evil... shut! Lol


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i was registered independent in oregon.
> 
> proudly registered as democrat now that i'm in colorado.
> 
> definitely do view it as my duty to vote in every election now. i was the last in line to vote in adams county after a 14 hour work day for the midterm. and they announced the results before i even got to vote.


I've never missed a vote since I was able to vote. I won't miss the next two votes this year either. Adams county is nice country. A person with a liberal bent is a bit on his own out there. 

East of the Cascades are not many people and most of them conservative. When I lived in Idaho, I pretty much did not mention politics. But still voted even though my vote only showed up in the "other party" category.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hillary turned on a static noise machine so reporters couldn't hear what she was telling donors at a fundraiser


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Hillary turned on a static noise machine so reporters couldn't hear what she was telling donors at a fundraiser


Shades of Mitt Romney's machinations, which did not turn out as he planned, IIRC.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 7, 2016)

I keep hearing people pledging now that they WILL NOT vote for Mrs Clinton because in their eyes she no different from the republicans. 

Someone needs to publicly call her out for being a DINO- Democrat In Name Only. 

She is surely shaping up to be the best path to a republican victory in November.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 7, 2016)

Here's that graphic again. Where in the fuck does Shillary Clinton get off telling anyone she represents American democrats?!


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Apr 7, 2016)

True story: I'm a centrist with a tick to the left and when I heard Bernie was the same I fell in love. 

I was called a socialist by phil, the lead singer of All that remains about 6 years ago... wonder what he's sayin' now...


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 7, 2016)

bigbillyrocka said:


> True story: I'm a centrist with a tick to the left and when I heard Bernie was the same I fell in love.
> 
> I was called a socialist by phil, the lead singer of All that remains about 6 years ago... wonder what he's sayin' now...


To an ultra conservative authoritarian, EVERYONE to their left is a socialist, or worse.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I keep hearing people pledging now that they WILL NOT vote for Mrs Clinton because in their eyes she no different from the republicans.
> 
> Someone needs to publicly call her out for being a DINO- Democrat In Name Only.
> 
> She is surely shaping up to be the best path to a republican victory in November.


Who are you voting for if Sanders doesnt get the nomination?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> Who are you voting for if Sanders doesnt get the nomination?


Well I am, as my father once so incisively put it, vacillating forthrightly!

I'm a political centrist. The only one of those in the race is Mr Sanders. The rest, including the other 'Democrat' in the race, are all right wing authoritarian nut jobs who are okay with the status quo, but for maybe a tweak or two. 

Voting FOR Shillary as a vote against the Republican nominee strikes me viscerally as a distinction without enough difference to matter, although @Fogdog was persuasive in his argument that she wouldn't be 'as bad'.

WHY THE FUCK WOULD I WANT TO VOTE FOR 'NOT AS BAD'?!

The Democratic party is just as bought and paid for as the Republican side, their job now is to continue enacting corporate friendly policies while saying they aren't as onerous as if the Republicans did it. 

I'm just not sure I could live with myself if I supported that with my vote. I am far from alone; I keep running across anecdotal evidence of a mass movement within Democratic voters, especially younger ones, that if they can't vote for their beloved Bernie they will just stay home. 

How big a movement this is I don't know... but it wouldn't have to be a very big proportion of the party to sink Mrs Clinton in the general, seeing how she's already polling just nose to nose with Ted Cruz.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Well I am, as my father once so incisively put it, vacillating forthrightly!
> 
> I'm a political centrist. The only one of those in the race is Mr Sanders. The rest, including the other 'Democrat' in the race, are all right wing authoritarian nut jobs who are okay with the status quo, but for maybe a tweak or two.
> 
> ...


Man.. I just can't argue with this..

Everything you said here is exactly right..

So what are we to do?

Take it to its _irrational conclusion_, Trump wins. Then what? 4 years of mayhem, more debt, more xenophobia/racism. Then 2020, rebuilding on all of that, and a likely economic crash. Unemployment, social issues, more gun control issues since more people are killing people.. More natural disasters since nobody adequately addresses climate change.. More intervention overseas since the military industrial complex relies on international conflicts.. 

Not to be a Debbie Downer, but as Sanders supporters, what does opposing a Clinton administration do for us as a collective in the long run? What do we actually gain out of this? So we prevent Clinton, the establishment democrat from gaining office, and the republican counterpart - likely Trump or Cruz - gains office. So then what? I still feel like having Clinton as a president benefits us in almost every way I can think of than a Trump or _especially_ Cruz presidency. If we vote against her, I feel like we lose in both ways. We don't send any kind of actual message to the establishment that's funding both Cruz and Clinton's campaigns, (Trump being a blank card to a certain extent), they still win if Cruz becomes president, and we get even less out of it since the republicans will be - without question - against the social issues just to quell their retarded base.. 

So what do we get out of the republicans winning if we choose not to vote for Clinton out of principle?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Well I am, as my father once so incisively put it, vacillating forthrightly!
> 
> I'm a political centrist. The only one of those in the race is Mr Sanders. The rest, including the other 'Democrat' in the race, are all right wing authoritarian nut jobs who are okay with the status quo, but for maybe a tweak or two.
> 
> ...


why stay home?

if you want to make a statement, write in Sanders in the general if he's not the nominee.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> why stay home?
> 
> if you want to make a statement, write in Sanders in the general if he's not the nominee.


What do we get out of it?


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 8, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Man.. I just can't argue with this..
> 
> Everything you said here is exactly right..
> 
> ...


Sanders need to keep on getting his message out. But the facts are. He will not win the primary and if he did he would lose the general election. Writing him in the general if he is not the democratic nominee is not only childish. It is destructive to our country


----------



## londonfog (Apr 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> why stay home?
> 
> if you want to make a statement, write in Sanders in the general if he's not the nominee.


Sounds crazier then someone talking about Sanders for a whole year, but did not vote for him in the primary. You would do better by not voting again. Save your gas money.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hear Bernie is 3-4% behind in the polls, which means he's probably 2-3% ahead in the NY polls.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Hear Bernie is 3-4% behind in the polls, which means he's probably 2-3% ahead in the NY polls.


I hear he is still far behind in delegates, which probably means he will not get the nod


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 8, 2016)

He's behind..true.. But California, NY and Pennsylvania will make or break him.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders need to keep on getting his message out. But the facts are. He will not win the primary and if he did he would lose the general election. Writing him in the general if he is not the democratic nominee is not only childish. It is destructive to our country


Where is your evidence he'd lose in the general election? The polls say the exact opposite, and they go on to say that he'd win by a wider margin than Mrs Clinton. 

This debate is raging here and in diners and greasy spoons nationwide and a citizen consensus is appearing; left or right, folks are tired of voting against their worst fears and instead want to vote FOR someone. Mr Obama rode that to office eight years ago. 

Bernie's opposition isn't comprised of the American People, it's the establishment du jour; the very ones who feel entitled to get their way because, after all, they PAID for it, didn't they?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 8, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What do we get out of it?


how have you personally benefitted from Obama's policies?

please list them.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> how have you personally benefitted from Obama's policies?
> 
> please list them.


small business grants, the ACA, and his two liberal picks for SCOTUS.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 8, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders need to keep on getting his message out. But the facts are. He will not win the primary and if he did he would lose the general election. Writing him in the general if he is not the democratic nominee is not only childish. It is destructive to our country


and yet Bernie polls most positive approval ratings..think of the current negative rating lineup (Clinton trump Cruz) as leftovers in the fridge you're hungry and must choose one however you want none..same old same old even though your hungry you lose your appetite just looking at the options until you realize you have thr ingredients for an awesome meal but it's gonna take time and work..

which do you choose?.stop being so lazy kicking the can down the road men..if not now, when?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> and yet Bernie polls most positive approval ratings..think of the current negative rating lineup (Clinton trump Cruz) as leftovers in the fridge you're hungry and must choose one however you want none..same old same old even though your hungry you lose your appetite just looking at the options until you realize you have thr ingredients for an awesome meal but it's gonna take time and work..
> 
> which do you choose?.stop being so lazy kicking the can down the road men..if not now, when?


Says the person who did not even vote in the primary. You let Bernie down and when he loses, you have no one to blame but you. Clinton will be your next POTUS. I suggest you find somethings you like about her or you will be one frustrated person.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> how have you personally benefitted from Obama's policies?
> 
> please list them.


I'm a pretty big fan of his ACA, myself.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> and yet Bernie polls most positive approval ratings..think of the current negative rating lineup (Clinton trump Cruz) as leftovers in the fridge you're hungry and must choose one however you want none..same old same old even though your hungry you lose your appetite just looking at the options until you realize you have thr ingredients for an awesome meal but it's gonna take time and work..
> 
> which do you choose?.stop being so lazy kicking the can down the road men..if not now, when?


Time for another french word; souffle!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Says the person who did not even vote in the primary. You let Bernie down and when he loses, you have no one to blame but you. Clinton will be your next POTUS. I suggest you find somethings you like about her or you will be one frustrated person.


You know, I've tried to do exactly that and I just can't seem to pull it off. Again, I AM FAR FROM ALONE. In the face of a potential mass walkout on the establishment pick, perhaps it would behoove the party to actually listen to its constituents. Right now, it's doing its level damndest to shove the pick it made FOR us down our throats. That doesn't square with any definition of democracy I am aware of. I'm not going along with it and neither should you.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> small business grants, the ACA, and his two liberal picks for SCOTUS.


I asked Pada.


ttystikk said:


> I'm a pretty big fan of his ACA, myself.


do you have an ACA policy?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I asked Pada.
> 
> 
> do you have an ACA policy?


The question was what Mr Obama has done for me. That's my answer. I don't need a policy, I got one thanks to the Act.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> small business grants, the ACA, and his two liberal picks for SCOTUS.


business grant does not apply to all constituents only business owners..scotus does not directly affect you..it's indirect.

so this brings us to the ACA..which policy do you have?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The question was what Mr Obama has done for me. That's my answer. I don't need a policy, I got one thanks to the Act.


how?


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 8, 2016)

If I was unemployed in my state (did not accept medicaid), I could get a bronze plan for 150 dollars a month with a deductable of 3000-4000 dollars. No income, you must pay 150 a month, and *you can't afford to see a doctor*.

This is absurd.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2016)

churchhaze said:


> If I was unemployed in my state (did not accept medicaid), I could get a bronze plan for 150 dollars a month with a deductable of 3000-4000 dollars. No income, you must pay 150 a month, and *you can't afford to see a doctor*.
> 
> This is absurd.


Then vote for Bernie!


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Then vote for Bernie!


I already did, and I'm not even a huge Bernie supporter. I like him better than Hillary so he got my vote.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2016)

churchhaze said:


> I already did, and I'm not even a huge Bernie supporter. I like him better than Hillary so he got my vote.


Same here. I believe he is not only the best choice for our next president, but he's the ONLY one who has addressed the issues most important to this voter.

He may not be completely solid on how to get from here to their implementation of some of his plans but I'd expect that, given that he has imperfect access to all the needed data. If he were dead certain NOW, I wouldn't trust him. That is, in fact, why I don't like, trust or respect any of the Republican contenders.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I asked Pada.
> 
> 
> do you have an ACA policy?


what provision of the Act specifically allowed you to have health insurance?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> what provision of the Act specifically allowed you to have health insurance?


Affordability and coverage of my preexisting conditions, specifically asthma.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Same here. I believe he is not only the best choice for our next president, but he's the ONLY one who has addressed the issues most important to this voter.
> 
> He may not be completely solid on how to get from here to their implementation of some of his plans but I'd expect that, given that he has imperfect access to all the needed data. If he were dead certain NOW, I wouldn't trust him. That is, in fact, why I don't like, trust or respect any of the Republican contenders.


He certainly called a play by play with the supposed panama free trade deal back in 2011. A deal that Clinton supported. Everyone now knows what Bernie was trying to tell us back in 2011. Free trade witb a piss ant country with a piss poor economy? No that was a ruse. Real reason? In Panama its ideal to hide taxable income. BIG INCOME. And to launder it too. Sanders seems to have a knack for predicting the future on quite a few issues. This being the latest.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 8, 2016)

Maybe its about time the country starts listening to Bernie Sanders? You think?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2016)

since1991 said:


> He certainly called a play by play with the supposed panama free trade deal back in 2011. A deal that Clinton supported. Everyone now knows what Bernie was trying to tell us back in 2011. Free trade witb a piss ant country with a piss poor economy? No that was a ruse. Real reason? In Panama its ideal to hide taxable income. BIG INCOME. And to launder it too. Sanders seems to have a knack for predicting the future on quite a few issues. This being the latest.


That's a pretty clear distinction between him and Shillary. One I'll vote on.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Maybe its about time the country starts listening to Bernie Sanders? You think?


The country is listening. The establishment players are getting increasingly nervous.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 8, 2016)

Btw...for you Fox news robots.....the parent company and its 100 something subsidiaries has assests of more than twice the size of Pamanas economy. Yes media corporations are a huge business. They like to hide and launder money too. Thats why the Panama free trade deal was "reported" on in a good light if it was reported on at all. Everybody with big money and power knew about this deal and what it really meant. Sanders....only one in Washington who topd the truth.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Affordability and coverage of my preexisting conditions, specifically asthma.


yes that was the ACA..

I haven't gotten Padas answer.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> business grant does not apply to all constituents only business owners..scotus does not directly affect you..it's indirect.
> 
> so this brings us to the ACA..which policy do you have?


Did you really just say SCOTUS does not directly affect a United States citizens ? If you believe that you should never be allowed to cast a vote on your own. How the SCOTUS leans determines a lot on ones life in America DIRECTLY.
So now you hating Obama ? Are you insinuating that he has done nothing ?


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 8, 2016)

If Bernie doesnt get the nomination and enough of his supporters stay home or dont vote Democratic in the general, I dont think it would help the prospects for future progressive primary candidates in the Democratic party.

Bernie ran as a Democrat instead of Independent because he knew that if he was able to succeed in winning the Democratic nomination he would be able to count on Hillarys supporters backing him in the general. He also didnt want to spoil the election for the Democrats as a third party candidate. A quote from him: 

" Sanders rejected the idea of running for president as an independent. “No matter what I do, I will not be a spoiler,” Sanders said. “I will not play that role in helping to elect some right-wing Republican as President of the United States.”

If his supporters tank the election and Trump or Cruz win,the media will point to low Democratic primary turnout and low general election Democratic votes and conclude that the under 30 crowd still doesnt vote and the country as a whole has moved right after 8 years of Obama.

Maybe if the same kind of schism happens on the republican side and they split into two groups (moderate/troglodyte) then the independent lane will be more viable in the future if it has candidates from both sides pulling away votes from the larger parties.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The question was what Mr Obama has done for me.


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 8, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


>



*Dennis Hastert Molested at Least Four Boys, Prosecutors Say*

*http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/09/us/dennis-hastert-molested-at-least-four-boys-prosecutors-say.html?_r=0*


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Did you really just say SCOTUS does not directly affect a United States citizens ? If you believe that you should never be allowed to cast a vote on your own. How the SCOTUS leans determines a lot on ones life in America DIRECTLY.
> So now you hating Obama ? Are you insinuating that he has done nothing ?


you ASSume a lot and that's why you aren't in charge of anything except for vending.

i'm waiting for @Padawanbater2 's answer since he wishes to make a point.

i'm prepared with my rebuttal.

i have a point of my own to make..


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> If Bernie doesnt get the nomination and enough of his supporters stay home or dont vote Democratic in the general, I dont think it would help the prospects for future progressive primary candidates in the Democratic party.
> 
> Bernie ran as a Democrat instead of Independent because he knew that if he was able to succeed in winning the Democratic nomination he would be able to count on Hillarys supporters backing him in the general. He also didnt want to spoil the election for the Democrats as a third party candidate. A quote from him:
> 
> ...


GOP is only 10% of the electorate now..they will become fringe there will be no split..my prediction for party split would actually be on the democratic side believe it or not..there will be a more left soci-dem (we the people) and a centrist-dem (establishment/moderate right).

the paradigm has shifted along with the electorate.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2016)

now you know why we are passionate about Bernie:

*Bernie Sanders Wins 3 Policy Victories, Media Shrugs*

While the media hyped a false narrative about Bernie Sanders’ competence and policies, three of Sanders’ policy proposals were implemented this week.

What’s sad is that as the biggest leak in world history came to light, exposing 140 different politicians from 50 countries engaged in egregious tax dodging, corporate-owned media outlets chose instead to take their lead for the week’s news from a greasy tabloid’s error-laden editorial board meeting with Bernie Sanders. The main narrative that came out of that interview was that the Vermont senator didn’t know how his own policies worked, with the Washington Post gleefully climbing on board.

However, the Huffington Post’s Ryan Grim accurately pointed out that the interview transcript revealed both Sanders’ expertise and the New York Daily News editorial board’s sheer ignorance of both financial policy and civics. The New York Times and many other publications also balked at the sudden media attack on Sanders’ accurate answers.

While this all played out, Sanders watched as two governors, a federal agency head, and a president implemented some of his “unrealistic” policy proposals.

*1. New York and California pass a $15/hour minimum wage*
Bernie Sanders has called for a “living wage” of $15/hour to be the new national minimum wage, introducing legislation in July 2015 and joining the Fight for $15 during their events. Before taxes, this would amount to $31,200 a year for a full-time worker. It’s not exactly enough to live like a king, but enough for a person to be able to pay their bills and not live in abject poverty.

Even though detractors have been saying that doubling the minimum wage isn’t possible, and to aim lower, governors of two of the most populous states (New York and California) have joined other major cities in signing $15/hour minimum wage bills into law.

While Hillary Clinton tried to take credit for the New York law by being present at the signing ceremony, she’s only championed raising the minimum wage to $12/hour. And Sanders’ calls for $15/hour appear to be on their way to reality in other states as well, as 25 cities in Oregon are now on their way to having a $15/hour minimum wage, with Boston and Massachusetts considering the possibility.

*2. President Obama cracks down on corporate tax dodgers*
As the release of the Panama Papers were causing international political scrambling and the resignation of Iceland’s prime minister, Sigmundur Davíð Gunnlaugsson, outrage over global elites hiding their wealth in offshore tax havens reached a boiling point. Shortly after Gunnlaugsson’s resignation, President Obama announced sweeping new rules by the U.S. Department of the Treasury aimed at stopping inversions — a popular corporate tax dodge.

Inversion is a process wherein an American corporation buys a foreign competitor, then re-registers themselves in that competitor’s home country to avoid paying U.S. tax rates.

While it’s great that Obama took action, the idea for executive action to stop inversions was originally proposed by Bernie Sanders last year. In March 2015 Sen. Sanders wrote a letter to the White House, asking President Obama to take executive action in order to close six of the most commonly-abused corporate tax loopholes, in light of Congress’ deadlock. The third item on that list was inversions.

Sanders explained that even though it would technically take an act of Congress to close the inversion loophole, Obama could get around Congress by using the power of the Executive Branch:

‘The Administration has the authority to block the tax avoidance strategies that become available to corporations after they invert, which are the main motivation for most inversions. The Administration rightly acted in September of 2014 to block one such tax avoidance strategy known as ‘hopscotch loans’ but has not yet acted on another, known as ‘earnings stripping.'”

The provision targeted by Obama’s executive action? You guessed it — earnings stripping. And as an added bonus, Obama’s action has already scuttled a planned merger between Pfizer and Ireland-based Allergan, preventing the loss of $35 billion in tax revenue.

*3. Drug Enforcement Agency may reconsider marijuana policy*
Last November, Sen. Sanders introduced a bill to take marijuana off the U.S. government’s list of Schedule I drugs. By definition, Schedule I drugs are defined as the “most dangerous” of drugs, with “no currently accepted medical use and a high potential for abuse.” Sanders made a point to mention the injustice of criminalizing marijuana during the first Democratic debate in Las Vegas.

“We have a criminal justice system that lets CEOs on Wall Street walk away, and yet we are imprisoning or giving jail sentences to young people who are smoking marijuana,” Sanders said.

Now it looks as if the Drug Enforcement Agency (DEA) may be taking that idea seriously. This week the DEA announced that it would decide on taking marijuana off the list of Schedule I drugs by the end of June. This would put the DEA in alignment with the U.S. Surgeon General, who recently stated “marijuana can be helpful” for treating certain ailments.

The DEA rejected petitions in 2001 and 2006 to reclassify marijuana. As such, many pundits believe the decision will be to reclassify marijuana to either Schedule II or III, which would open up new lines of medical research on the effects of marijuana.

Given these three bits of underreported news, it’s easy to see why this week was one of Bernie Sanders’ best, as these advancements debunk some of the establishment media’s main talking points: Sanders’ policy proposals are realistic, not pie-in-the-sky; they are detailed, not vague; and when implemented, they are effective.

http://usuncut.com/politics/bernie-wins-policy-victories/


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 9, 2016)

The DEA reconsidering marijuana has nothing to do with Sanders. 

For fucks sake. What the hell happened to you?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> The DEA reconsidering marijuana has nothing to do with Sanders.
> 
> For fucks sake. What the hell happened to you?


read the article it was Sanders' Bill..it seems you've forgotten about facts CR, similar to Clinton.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 9, 2016)

I never venture in here but I will for Bernie Sanders...He'd be my second choice behind Senator Elizabeth Warren.
I think they'd make a good team. Shit, anyone is better than Trump.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> read the article it was Sanders' Bill..it seems you've forgotten about facts CR, similar to Clinton.


Sanders isn't the first to submit a bill
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Removal_of_cannabis_from_Schedule_I_of_the_Controlled_Substances_Act


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders isn't the first to submit a bill
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Removal_of_cannabis_from_Schedule_I_of_the_Controlled_Substances_Act


perhaps not, but the first to get it done.

you can't take credit for something you had no hand in.

or can you?


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> perhaps not, but the first to get it done.
> 
> you can't take credit for something you had no hand in.
> 
> ...


Sanders had nothing to do with it.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders had nothing to do with it.


I disagree.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 9, 2016)

He certainly called the trade pact with Panama what it really was....back in 2011. The only congressman to get on the floor and do so??


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> you ASSume a lot and that's why you aren't in charge of anything except for vending.
> 
> i'm waiting for @Padawanbater2 's answer since he wishes to make a point.
> 
> ...


I think I must have missed the question


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 9, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *Dennis Hastert Molested at Least Four Boys, Prosecutors Say*
> 
> *http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/09/us/dennis-hastert-molested-at-least-four-boys-prosecutors-say.html?_r=0*


And he'll do a few MONTHS in prison? 

So much for equal treatment under the law.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> now you know why we are passionate about Bernie:
> 
> *Bernie Sanders Wins 3 Policy Victories, Media Shrugs*
> 
> ...


BOOM. We can't elect him; he'll make everyone else look as incompetent/bought as they really are.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 9, 2016)

Just flipped it on msnbc and cnn....they are really playing the Bernie failed New York interview. They clearly want to put the bern train off track. They have a vested interest in doing so.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 9, 2016)

Presidential candidate Ron Paul overlooked by the media


Dear Editor,

Allow me to introduce you to a true statesman, a Republican who does not vote the George Bush line; a 10-term U.S. congressman who has never supported a single bill if it violated the Constitution; has never accepted one penny of lobbyist money and has refused to take part in the lucrative & juicy taxpayer funded congressional pension program.

That man is Congressman Dr. Ron Paul (R) Texas. And he is a candidate for the U.S. Presidency.

* The reason I feel compelled to 'introduce' Dr. Paul is because the majority of the mass media have attempted to either ignore him or overlook his record and opinions in favor of so-called 'top tier' candidates*. 

Dr. Paul has been referred to in congress as the modern Thomas Jefferson for his stand on the issues. Ron Paul has the most consistent voting record in congress, a fact most pundits refuse to acknowledge because they fear the voters will find out that there is someone seeking the presidency that will actually do as he says. We know this because his voting record provides proof.

Ron Paul:

Never voted to raise taxes.

Never voted to raise congressional pay.

Never took a government paid junket.

Repeatedly has been named 'Taxpayer's best friend' in Congress.

Dr. Paul is a veteran, having served as a flight surgeon in the Air Force and Air National Guard.

As a true constitutionalist, Congressman Paul will secure our borders and end illegal immigration; end the IRS; end the 'Patriot' act which dissolves our constitutional rights and end the undeclared unconstitutional war in Iraq.

Please go to www.RonPaul2008.com and research this remarkable man. After truly learning more, you will see why this man will truly reshape America and return it to the great country it once was.

Bob Erpelding, Metamora
November 21, 2007


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Presidential candidate Ron Paul overlooked by the media
> 
> 
> Dear Editor,
> ...


tldr.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2016)

*Sanders Declared Winner of Wyoming Democratic Caucuses*

*https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&ved=0ahUKEwiy5pnf1oLMAhXGdD4KHaqcAnsQqUMIEDAC&url=http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/bernie-sanders-declared-winner-wyoming-democratic-caucuses-ap/story?id=38275365&usg=AFQjCNHikg5Vn_CgMqfF5_T-POjvPZ_iYQ&sig2=Z7WFTzwfRYu0WxrVPW7obw*


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> now you know why we are passionate about Bernie:
> 
> *Bernie Sanders Wins 3 Policy Victories, Media Shrugs*
> 
> ...


The minimum wage in Vermont is 9.60, why hasnt he led by example in his own state with a $15 min wage?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> The minimum wage in Vermont is 9.60, why hasnt he led by example in his own state with a $15 min wage?


how the hell should I know?

Google it.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> how the hell should I know?
> 
> Google it.


That actually was a legit question. Why so mean ?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 9, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Just flipped it on msnbc and cnn....they are really playing the Bernie failed New York interview. They clearly want to put the bern train off track. They have a vested interest in doing so.


Every time they do it, they lose more credibility. This isn't unprecedented in American presidential election history. Look up the campaign of another underdog, a lifetime ago;

Harry S. Truman. And a damned fine president he was, too.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> *Sanders Declared Winner of Wyoming Democratic Caucuses*
> 
> *https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&ved=0ahUKEwiy5pnf1oLMAhXGdD4KHaqcAnsQqUMIEDAC&url=http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/bernie-sanders-declared-winner-wyoming-democratic-caucuses-ap/story?id=38275365&usg=AFQjCNHikg5Vn_CgMqfF5_T-POjvPZ_iYQ&sig2=Z7WFTzwfRYu0WxrVPW7obw*


I love the rising tone of desperation every time they talk about the inevitability of the Clinton campaign.

It wasn't inevitable last time, either.

Sillary Clinton. If she'd run as the republican she actually is, she'd run the table.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> That actually was a legit question. Why so mean ?


You've been plenty snide yourself. Toughen up, tenderfoot.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 9, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> The minimum wage in Vermont is 9.60, why hasnt he led by example in his own state with a $15 min wage?


Cuz he's a 'senator' and not the 'governor', who's the one who actually has the power to raise wages. 

One might well ask HIM that very question.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Cuz he's a 'senator' and not the 'governor', who's the one who actually has the power to raise wages.
> 
> One might well ask HIM that very question.


Thats fine, I just figured since the article she posted credited him with the minimum wage raises in other states it was odd that it was so low in his own state where he coulve possibly had more influence. And "him" isnt a proper name so it's not necessary to capitalize it, unless you think hes transitioned into divine omnipotence


----------



## since1991 (Apr 9, 2016)

Dont mean shit....just to stir the pot....heard she was a closet lezbo. Billy said she has ate more pootang than he has. Sillary...dicks are fer chicks.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 9, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> Thats fine, I just figured since the article she posted credited him with the minimum wage raises in other states it was odd that it was so low in his own state where he coulve possibly had more influence. And "him" isnt a proper name so it's not necessary to capitalize it, unless you think hes transitioned into divine omnipotence


The FULL caps are there to add emphasis to the one actually responsible for the minimum wage in the state.

I don't know that you've the chops to correct my grammar, son.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 9, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Dont mean shit....just to stir the pot....heard she was a closet lezbo. Billy said she has ate more pootang than he has. Sillary...dicks are fer chicks.


She can fuck who she likes, I don't care. What I care about is what she'd do during work hours, and I'm far from convinced on that score.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> She can fuck who she likes, I don't care. What I care about is what she'd do during work hours, and I'm far from convinced on that score.


I hear ya. I dont either. She just pisses ke off. You bet yer ass if she gets to the House she will push TPP all the way. Shes a beach sand flip flop. She will whore ot out for votes. Just like everybody before her.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 9, 2016)

Now lets say Bern somehow makes it. What or who will he compromise with?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2016)

since1991 said:


> I hear ya. I dont either. She just pisses ke off. You bet yer ass if she gets to the House she will push TPP all the way. Shes a beach sand flip flop. She will whore ot out for votes. Just like everybody before her.


Yes, she'll push the TPP, but the real reason is that she's been convinced it's good for us- by the lobbyists shoveling cash into her campaign. The list of corporate donors and thus favors owed is long, indeed.

Those donors are dutifully playing their parts as well; the mass media for example, having donated to her campaign thru the corporate office, will tilt the planet to make her look better than her opponent. Fair? Hardly. Yet somehow legal.

This cumulative list of slaps in the face of citizen democracy is why our country's leadership works so hard at distracting us with wars on the news, celebrities burning out from the toll of such undeserved adulation, disasters, anything to distract from the real issues, create alternative 'newspeak' channels that confuse the public so badly that they can't appreciate real journalism enough to support it- sorry, we hardly knew ya, al Jazeera America...

When protests and rage boil over, the militarized police with all practical checks removed from the power to murder at will move in and restore the order of the government. Is it any wonder our contenders for the presidency are sooooooooo authoritarian in the face of mass civil unrest? 

This blatant, in our face corruption on the part of billionaires and megacorps operating above the law applied to the common man is the part that's no longer tolerable by the average American citizen and the reason why they want the insurgent candidate.

They're terrified he'll win. They should be.


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> That actually was a legit question. Why so mean ?


You know exactly why. Bernie isn't allowed to be challenged in her thread. Her head occupies a permanent spot up in Bernie''s ass, so an attack on him is an attack on her. In her feeble mind, they are one in the same.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> You know exactly why. Bernie isn't allowed to be challenged in her thread. Her head occupies a permanent spot up in Bernie''s ass, so an attack on him is an attack on her. In her feeble mind, they are one in the same.


At least she believes in something. You sound a bit cynical, brother.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> At least she believes in something. You sound a bit cynical, brother.


Mark David Chapman believed in something too, that didn't work at to well for John Lennon. And do tell how can you believe so strongly about someone, but yet still miss the opportunity to vote for them because you're to busy making threads instead of insuring that you can vote.


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> At least she believes in something. You sound a bit cynical, brother.





londonfog said:


> Mark David Chapman believed in something too, that didn't work at to well for John Lennon. And do tell how can you believe so strongly about someone, but yet still miss the opportunity to vote for them because you're to busy making threads instead of insuring that you can vote.


She's too busy telling me that police killing black people is no big deal.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yes, she'll push the TPP, but the real reason is that she's been convinced it's good for us- by the lobbyists shoveling cash into her campaign. The list of corporate donors and thus favors owed is long, indeed.
> 
> Those donors are dutifully playing their parts as well; the mass media for example, having donated to her campaign thru the corporate office, will tilt the planet to make her look better than her opponent. Fair? Hardly. Yet somehow legal.
> 
> ...


you've forgotten the #1 issue that they perpetuate..

racial divide.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 10, 2016)

Mornin' schuylaar .. Check this out, Good read. 

http://www.nytimes.com/politics/first-draft/2016/04/09/at-harlems-apollo-bernie-sanders-slams-the-clintons-on-poverty-and-race/?_r=0


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Mark David Chapman believed in something too, that didn't work at to well for John Lennon. And do tell how can you believe so strongly about someone, but yet still miss the opportunity to vote for them because you're to busy making threads instead of insuring that you can vote.


WTF kind of tie-in is that? are you high?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Mornin' schuylaar .. Check this out, Good read.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/politics/first-draft/2016/04/09/at-harlems-apollo-bernie-sanders-slams-the-clintons-on-poverty-and-race/?_r=0


morning!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Now lets say Bern somehow makes it. What or who will he compromise with?


the answer is..


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 3654034View attachment 3654034 View attachment 3654034 View attachment 3654034 View attachment 3654034View attachment 3654034 View attachment 3654034 View attachment 3654034 View attachment 3654034View attachment 3654034 View attachment 3654034 View attachment 3654034


You know that very sign is just up the road from here, right? 

Bernie won Wyoming- which then split the delegates, cuz fuck them democrats and their gay rights and takin' away muh guns.

I'm right up the road, I get to call them like I see them. The most racist people I currently know are Wyoming residents.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

Bernie won 8 of the last 9 and yet it's media crickets..if THAT win was Clinton?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bernie won 8 of the last 9 and yet it media crickets..if the win was Clinton?


It's another Truman show; that would be president Harry S Truman.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It's another Truman show; that would be president Harry S Truman.


we keep our heads down with eye on the prize (Sanders presidency), moving forward..like they took it from us..we take it back!

this is American Revolution of the Millenium.

to arms! to arms! the oligarchy comes!

the beauty is we get to do it electronically (from the comfy of our homes in PJ's and smoking da ganja) and can reach more as we have more to reach.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> we keep our heads down with eye on the prize (Sanders presidency), moving forward..like they took it from us..we take it back!
> 
> this is American Revolution of the Millenium.
> 
> ...


PJs? People wear those to the grocery store around here, lol


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bernie won 8 of the last 9 and yet it media crickets..if THAT win was Clinton?


Bernie won the Wyoming caucus. They both got the same amount of delegates, 7. One day Bernie is going to figure this delegate thing out...after he concedes


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> WTF kind of tie-in is that? are you high?


Meaning " even a crazy person can believe in something, like the voices in his head. Does not mean they are right or sane... and yes I'm high


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Meaning " even a crazy person can believe in something, like the voices in his head. Does not mean they are right or sane... and yes I'm high


Crazy people change the world, bro. They're mostly the only ones with the balls to try.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Crazy people change the world, bro. They're mostly the only ones with the balls to try.


Killing a theater full of people or listening to voices telling you to kill, can take balls to actually do. Still makes you crazy. I say change the world without being crazy.
Believe in something just don't lose your mind in doing so


----------



## since1991 (Apr 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> PJs? People wear those to the grocery store around here, lol


Me and my ole lady have wore ours out and about for years now. I dont give a rats ass about me britches anymore. I got camo pj's for that.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Bernie won the Wyoming caucus. They both got the same amount of delegates, 7. One day Bernie is going to figure this delegate thing out...after he concedes


If he grips New York i dont think he will have to!!!!!!


----------



## since1991 (Apr 10, 2016)

What i want to know is....how does an Independent go about primaries? Is every state open to the public? How does it work for anyone thats not a dem or republican?


----------



## since1991 (Apr 10, 2016)

Witb the media and how they portray it....you would think this is how it always is and will be. But what we are seeing process wise is still just party rules. Correct me if iam wrong.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Killing a theater full of people or listening to voices telling you to kill, can take balls to actually do. Still makes you crazy. I say change the world without being crazy.
> Believe in something just don't lose your mind in doing so


Crazy purple, unlike you and me, don't get a choice about whether they're crazy or not. 

They're real people with a many rights as you have. 

It's too bad they make you feel uncomfortable. 

'Sane' people have caused much more violence in the world than the crazy ones have.

I say change the world for the better, crazy or not!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2016)

since1991 said:


> What i want to know is....how does an Independent go about primaries? Is every state open to the public? How does it work for anyone thats not a dem or republican?


Rules vary wildly state by state and between parties. Gotta check your local rules and act accordingly.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2016)

since1991 said:


> If he grips New York i dont think he will have to!!!!!!


I have been hearing about the Bernie comeback since super Tuesday Florida. It is not happening. He allowed Hillary to get to big of a delegate lead.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I have been hearing about the Bernie comeback since super Tuesday Florida. It is not happening. He allowed Hillary to get to big of a delegate lead.


Da fuk you talking about, Willis? Winning 7 of the last 8 contests is irrelevant? It's catch up ball, America's favourite spectator sport! 

You really should slow down on your daily consumption of punditry.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Meaning " even a crazy person can believe in something, like the voices in his head. Does not mean they are right or sane... and yes I'm high


i'm sorry..i didn't know the problem with you are the voices in your head, london.

they do have medication for that.

godspeed.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Da fuk you talking about, Willis? Winning 7 of the last 8 contests is irrelevant? It's catch up ball, America's favourite spectator sport!
> 
> You really should slow down on your daily consumption of punditry.


If he wins the next 35 states he might catch up


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Crazy purple, unlike you and me, don't get a choice about whether they're crazy or not.
> 
> They're real people with a many rights as you have.
> 
> ...


Certified crazy gets you losing your gun rights. Don't go "full" supporting Bernie


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Da fuk you talking about, Willis? Winning 7 of the last 8 contests is irrelevant? It's catch up ball, America's favourite spectator sport!
> 
> You really should slow down on your daily consumption of punditry.


i just love the citation of 'i've been hearing'


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> If he wins the next 35 states he might catch up


or he can convince super-delgates to re-pledge..they do not vote until july.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> i'm sorry..i didn't know the problem with you are the voices in your head, london.
> 
> they do have medication for that.
> 
> godspeed.


says the women who cuts off innocent drivers just because of a bumpersticker. Bernie has made you somewhat unstable and I'm concerned. He will not get the nod and you will end up doing something terrible


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Apr 10, 2016)

Damned if we do.
Damned if we dont.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> or he can convince super-delgates to re-pledge..they do not vote until july.


you can't believe that ? Are you that blind to politics ?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

since1991 said:


> What i want to know is....how does an Independent go about primaries? Is every state open to the public? How does it work for anyone thats not a dem or republican?


in some states like florida, as an independent, you must re-register with the party you wish to vote for the primary. since Bernie changed to dem, i forgot to change back to dem and couldn't vote in florida primary.

but i can vote in the general as an independent.

just another form of voter suppression.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you can't believe that ? Are you that blind to politics ?


are you?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Da fuk you talking about, Willis? Winning 7 of the last 8 contests is irrelevant? It's catch up ball, America's favourite spectator sport!
> 
> You really should slow down on your daily consumption of punditry.


means absolutely nothing when you're not getting the major share of delegates in your win. Why do you hate math ?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> in some states like florida, as an independent, you must re-register with the party you wish to vote for the primary. since Bernie changed to dem, i forgot to change back to dem and couldn't vote in florida primary.
> 
> but i can vote in the general as an independent.
> 
> just another form of voter suppression.


or another form of forgetfulness on your part. Now Bernie will not win because of you


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> are you?


very much aware. How I realized that Bernie is out of gas and was able to vote in the primary. What about you ?


----------



## since1991 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey London....got any answers? Any solutions? Any ideas? Any beliefs? Any suggestions or anything to contribute ?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2016)

@schuylaar @rollitup @GreatwhiteNorth @sunni 
I suggest this thread be changed into a recipe thread, because Bernie Sanders is DONE


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Hey London....got any answers? Any solutions? Any ideas? Any beliefs? Any suggestions or anything to contribute ?


Sure vote Democratic in November


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> of another form of forgetfulness on your part. Now Bernie will not win because of you


i convinced someone who was going to vote for clinton; to vote for bernie instead which is a value of +1..had i been able to vote, my friend would have voted clinton, therefore cancelling my vote making it even at 0.

0<1 or 1>0


----------



## since1991 (Apr 10, 2016)

You support Hillary Clinton for President? Fair enough.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> @schuylaar @rollitup @GreatwhiteNorth @sunni
> I suggest this thread be changed into a recipe thread, because Bernie Sanders is DONE


citation?


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 10, 2016)

since1991 said:


> You support Hillary Clinton for President? Fair enough.


How about support whoever the Democratic nominee is?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

since1991 said:


> You support Hillary Clinton for President? Fair enough.


who are you talking to?


----------



## since1991 (Apr 10, 2016)

London


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> i convinced someone who was going to vote for clinton; to vote for bernie instead which is a value of +1..had i been able to vote, my friend would have voted clinton, therefore cancelling my vote making it even at 0.
> 
> 0<1 or 1>0


and yet he still losing


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

since1991 said:


> London


they're scaredy cats and have no balls.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2016)

since1991 said:


> You support Hillary Clinton for President? Fair enough.


I support a Dem in office.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and yet he still losing


and yet the game is not over now, is it?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> and yet the game is not over now, is it?


yes it is. You just don't see it


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> *Certified crazy gets you losing your gun rights.*


*Not necessarily...

*


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> yes it is. You just don't see it


creative perspective..you have none, that's why you're in Clinton's camp and are counting quarters for a living.

you just don't see it.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> creative perspective..you have none, that's why you're in Clinton's camp and are counting quarters for a living.
> 
> you just don't see it.


why do you hate quarters ?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> why do you hate quarters ?


why do you hate facts and wish to have a status quo president?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> why do you hate facts and wish to have a status quo president?


Good questions, both.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Good questions, both.


mediocrity is what Clinton offers while repaying Wall St back, Tty..we Americans deserve BETTER!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> mediocrity is what Clinton offers while repaying Wall St back, Tty..we Americans deserve BETTER!


We badly need better. Our Republic is depending on it.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> We badly need better. Our Republic is depending on it.


it can't stay this way any longer..you understand, right?

who knows what we'll have to do to get this done..MAKE it happen, you onboard?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 10, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> The minimum wage in Vermont is 9.60, why hasnt he led by example in his own state with a $15 min wage?


He is not the governor so he really doesn't have much say in the matter.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 10, 2016)

Bernie Sanders is a good man
I just hope his followers will vote for Clinton when she becomes the nominee and stop being childish


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Bernie Sanders is a good man
> I just hope his followers will vote for Clinton when she becomes the nominee and stop being childish


you've succumbed to their brainwash..welcome to Camp Clinton where there's plenty of Clinton Kook-Aid to go around..what do you think was going on in the minds of those in Jonestown?..as the poison coursed through their blood they started to realize just what Jim Jones really was..too late though.

you know it's easy to do it to those who are not intellectually superior.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Bernie Sanders is a good man
> I just hope his followers will vote for Clinton when she becomes the nominee and stop being childish


When will you stop being childish and learn to respect the differing views of others?


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> When will you stop being childish and learn to respect the differing views of others?


I respect your views.
You going to support whoever the democratic nominee is?


----------



## Donnybrook (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> you've succumbed to their brainwash..welcome to Camp Clinton where there's plenty of Clinton Kook-Aid to go around..what do you think was going on in the minds of those in Jonestown?..as the poison coursed through their blood they started to realize just what Jim Jones really was..too late though.
> 
> you know it's easy to do it to those who are not intellectually superior.


 I think the Bernie or bust people are more actually like the suicide cult in this scenario, eagerly waiting to martyr their votes and explode the country hoping for a Trump or Cruz presidency.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2016)

Donnybrook said:


> View attachment 3654196
> 
> View attachment 3654194


do you not see the irony in this, considering you support a candidate who is going to build a wall and make mexico pay for it?

or are you really just that fucking stupid?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> I think the Bernie or bust people are more actually like the suicide cult in this scenario, eagerly waiting to martyr their votes and explode the country hoping for a Trump or Cruz presidency.


we're all entitled to our own vote for whoever we wish..I don't go around telling others how to vote..you shouldn't either.

why doesn't Clinton concede since it's clearly what the electorate wishes?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> i convinced someone who was going to vote for clinton; to vote for bernie instead which is a value of +1..had i been able to vote, my friend would have voted clinton, therefore cancelling my vote making it even at 0.
> 
> 0<1 or 1>0





schuylaar said:


> we're all entitled to our own vote for whoever we wish..I don't go around telling others how to vote..you shouldn't either.
> 
> why doesn't Clinton concede since it's clearly what the electorate wishes?


It's like you're in some kind of crazy coo coo land.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> It's like you're in some kind of crazy coo coo land.


I didn't tell her to vote sanders she did this on her own..I just gave her a convincing argument based upon the facts..she couldn't beat me.

neither can you.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> we're all entitled to our own vote for whoever we wish..I don't go around telling others how to vote..you shouldn't either.
> 
> why doesn't Clinton concede since it's clearly what the electorate wishes?


By what metric are you measuring the electorates wishes? Popular vote.. pledged delegates? 

Im fine with Bernie and would vote for him and I dont tell other people how to vote, but if he doesnt pull off a major blow out in NY and Penn then all he is doing trying to inflict damage to Clinton and garner new memes and facebook likes from an increasingly fanatical base of supporters.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 10, 2016)

Well at least the Sandernista's aren't as nutty as the Paulbots.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you not see the irony in this, considering you support a candidate who is going to build a wall and make mexico pay for it?
> 
> or are you really just that fucking stupid?


But do you honestly believe he will succeed in building a wall? And have Mexico pay for it? Also he won't get away with lowering minimum wage damn sure not after CA and NY raising it to $15. Not to mention most states have a set minimum wage so people will just leave the states that don't.

I really can't see Trump being much worse than Hillary. Sure the economy went up with Bill in office but do we have Bill or the technology boom to thank? I really don't want Trump but the choice between Trump and Hillary is pretty tough, you know Hillary won't do any good might as well be a Republican.

I probably won't even vote if Bernie Sanders loses after all I'm still pissed what they did in my state Bernie won by a lot left with the same amount of delegates. Shit is rigged you must be a sheeple lol, to vote Hillary.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> I think the Bernie or bust people are more actually like the suicide cult in this scenario, eagerly waiting to martyr their votes and explode the country hoping for a Trump or Cruz presidency.


There's a few of those, make no mistake.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Well at least the Sandernista's aren't as nutty as the Paulbots.


No, we're the only normal ones left in an insane system. And, we're intellectually honest Democrats. Mr Sanders is a leftist only by comparison to the rest of the field, one in which there really isn't much distinction between republicrat or demublican.

You want to see an authoritarian right winger in power, regardless of party;


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2016)

We can't continue off the right wing cliff, something's gotta give. Look at that graphic; does anyone besides Bernie actually represent anything resembling a CHOICE to you?!

If not, Then kindly stop the intellectual farce of proclaiming one bought and paid for right winger better than another on the basis of irrelevant party distinction.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> We can't continue off the right wing cliff, something's gotta give. Look at that graphic; does anyone besides Bernie actually represent anything resembling a CHOICE to you?!
> 
> If not, Then kindly stop the intellectual farce of proclaiming one bought and paid for right winger better than another on the basis of irrelevant party distinction.


So for the 4th or 5th time
Will you support whoever the democratic candidate for president is?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> So for the 4th or 5th time
> Will you support whoever the democratic candidate for president is?


no.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> it can't stay this way any longer..you understand, right?
> 
> who knows what we'll have to do to get this done..MAKE it happen, you onboard?


what will you have to do to make it happen ?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Then fuck you
> crazy ass bitch


this is considered 'general rude behavior'.

reported.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Then fuck you
> crazy ass bitch


This does nothing to sorry your case.

Worst case scenario, Mrs Clinton gets the nod by a scrape, shenanigans ensue and the party splits into open warfare. We're fucked, won't matter who I vote for, get ready for right wing nut job. 

I haven't decided yet. I have until November third, if I understand the situation correctly.

A lot can happen. I think a lot will.

We'll see.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This does nothing to sorry your case.
> 
> Worst case scenario, Mrs Clinton gets the nod by a scrape, shenanigans ensue and the party splits into open warfare. We're fucked, won't matter who I vote for, get ready for right wing nut job.
> 
> ...


Will you vote for whoever the Democratic nominee is?
Yes or No? 
Don't be a shit head like Rob Roy.
Just answer the question.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Will you vote for whoever the Democratic nominee is?
> Yes or No?
> Don't be a shit head like Rob Roy.
> Just answer the question.


Hmmm, now name calling because I refuse to give up my right to mull it over for awhile? 

How rood.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Hmmm, now name calling because I refuse to give up my right to mull it over for awhile?
> 
> How rood.


Not as rood as your childish self destructive Paulbotian behaviour


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Not as rood as your childish self destructive Paulbotian behaviour


Who said anything about self destruction but you? 

Patience is the beginning of wisdom. And strategy. And it's my right not to be rash. 

He hasn't lost yet, and he certainly doesn't seem to be losing ground. 

Don't get the idea that I'm being flip with you, I understand the import of the decision, thus my insistence on my right- there's that word again- to wait to make a final decision. 

Dood.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Who said anything about self destruction but you?
> 
> Patience is the beginning of wisdom. And strategy. And it's my right not to be rash.
> 
> ...


Well if he aint losing ground he sure is taking his sweet time making up that delegate deficit


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Well if he aint losing ground he sure is taking his sweet time making up that delegate deficit


He's making his case, the American people are deciding and the corporate machine is expending billions to influence the outcome. 

I'm counting on people just retching at the massive piles cash pouring into the elections and voting against that spectacle. There's only one guy they will turn to.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> He's making his case, the American people are deciding and the corporate machine is expending billions to influence the outcome.
> 
> I'm counting on people just retching at the massive piles cash pouring into the elections and voting against that spectacle. There's only one guy they will turn to.





ttystikk said:


> He's making his case, the American people are deciding and the corporate machine is expending billions to influence the outcome.
> 
> I'm counting on people just retching at the massive piles cash pouring into the elections and voting against that spectacle. There's only one guy they will turn to.


He's making his case and that is good. He isn't going to be the nominee and you cant make policy unless you win. YOU and Shuylar advocating staying home and not voting is a vote for Ted Cruz, so like it or not you me and America is going to have to eat that shit sandwich called Clinton and vote for her. Because Ted Cruz not just a shit sandwich he is a fecal shower we don't want to bath in


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> He's making his case and that is good. He isn't going to be the nominee and you cant make policy unless you win. YOU and Shuylar advocating staying home and not voting is a vote for Ted Cruz, so like it or not you me and America is going to have to eat that shit sandwich called Clinton and vote for her. Because Ted Cruz not just a shit sandwich he is a fecal shower we don't want to bath in


why so serious, rood dood? 

you act as if you have pending deportation walking papers..do you?

let me ask YOU..what of Obama's policies put into place during his presidency has benefited you DIRECTLY as a constituent?

please list:

1. 
2.
3.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> A lot can happen. I think a lot will.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Will you vote for whoever the Democratic nominee is?
> Yes or No?
> Don't be a shit head like Rob Roy.
> Just answer the question.


no.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

this just in:

*Bernie Sanders Wins Missouri After All*
http://progressivearmy.com/2016/04/10/bernie-sanders-wins-missouri-after-all/

On March 15, Hillary Clinton narrowly won the Missouri primary with 49.6% of the vote, compared to Bernie Sanders’ 49.4% share of the vote. Since delegates are allocated proportionally, it was projected that Hillary Clinton would win 36 of the 71 pledged delegates, and Sanders would walk away with the other 35 delegates.


But the delegate selection process is not that simple. The voters in the primary do not _directly_ elect the 71 national convention delegates as one might think. Instead, delegates from each candidate who are selected proportionally attend Mass Meetings on April 7 at the different wards, townships and counties across the state. The purpose of these meetings is to select District-Level delegates who would later elect the 71 pledged delegates to represent the candidates in the Democratic National Convention.

This process made sense more than half a century ago when communications were limited and technology nonexistent.

However, just like in Nevada, many Hillary Clinton delegates didn’t show up to these meetings and Bernie Sanders was able to snatch more District-Level delegates than what he was supposed to have. Reported delegate allocation by the Missouri Democratic Party shows that 681 delegates (51.4%) were allocated to Bernie Sanders and 644 delegates (48.6%) allocated for Hillary Clinton.

There will be eight Congressional District Conventions on April 28 where 46 delegates will be selected for the National Democratic Convention. On May 7, 9 pledged PLEO (Party Leaders and Elected Official) would be elected based on the results of the primary. The voters would then select the last 15 pledged delegates on June 18. The table below shows that if all District-Level delegates show up to the upcoming conventions, Sanders should get 37 pledged delegates and Clinton would get 34 delegates.

With the change in the delegate count, Clinton is now leading by 204 delegates with 1,304 pledged delegates compared to 1,100 delegates for Sanders. This is much lower than the 250 delegate gap reported by the Associated Press. It’s even lower than the 214 delegate gap reported by the Sanders campaign.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 11, 2016)

still losing in delegates and the populace vote


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> still losing in delegates and the populace vote


perhaps you shouldn't worry your pretty head until November 3rd?

are you NOT seeing how media has turned you Clinton supporters into rabid divisive animals..they have you (and @ChesusRice etc) fighting with your FRIENDS here at RIU.

don't expect us to go back after this is over..i have a very long memory.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> still losing in delegates and the populace vote




I'm hoping this election will result in wholesale changes like no more caucus..no more delegates, no more electoral college.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> perhaps you shouldn't worry your pretty head until November 3rd?
> 
> are you NOT seeing how media has turned you Clinton supporters into rabid divisive animals..they have you (and @ChesusRice etc) fighting with your FRIENDS here at RIU.
> 
> don't expect us to go back after this is over..i have a very long memory.


I hope by November 8 you can act like a grown up and vote Democratic. If you want to be mad at people because *you* didn't vote for Bernie then that's on you.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm hoping this election will result in wholesale changes like no more caucus..no more delegates, no more electoral college.


Wow. You sounding like this is your first election


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm hoping this election will result in wholesale changes like no more caucus..no more delegates, no more electoral college.


joe scarborough just went on a rant over wyoming that sanders won:

sanders 56% 7 delegates
clinton 44% 11 delegates

sanders won by DOUBLE digits and receives only 3/4 of the delegates.

talk about a rigged system..democrats why are you settling for this?..what's wrong with you? you're worse than the GOP!
-joe scarborough

only some of us are willing to settle, joe..only SOME of us.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Wow. You sounding like this is your first election





Well this is the first time in my lifetime that establishment candidates aren't running away with it..Even Trump is pointing out how shitty the system is, now we need Bernie to.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> perhaps you shouldn't worry your pretty head until November 3rd?
> 
> are you NOT seeing how media has turned you Clinton supporters into rabid divisive animals..they have you (and @ChesusRice etc) fighting with your FRIENDS here at RIU.
> 
> don't expect us to go back after this is over..i have a very long memory.


Between Sanders and your bigotry against muslims. You have become quite the republican


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm hoping this election will result in wholesale changes like no more caucus..no more delegates, no more electoral college.


we're going to change the course of history..but you need your balls.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Between Sanders and your bigotry against muslims. You have become quite the republican


ROFL/coffee/screen


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> why so serious, rood dood?
> 
> you act as if you have pending deportation walking papers..do you?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm drawing a blank I don't even think minimum wage has risen damn sure not higher than my states minimum wage but I don't work for minimum wage anyway. He did a whole lot of nothing but try to force everyone to pay for health insurance I added that shit up it would cost me about $10k a year for a family of 3 and I do want another kid or 2. That's a fucking mortgage and still don't cover everything.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> joe scarborough just went on a rant over wyoming that sanders won:
> 
> sanders 56% 7 delegates
> clinton 44% 11 delegates
> ...


The people do not want Bernie, well at least most of the people


----------



## londonfog (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> we're going to change the course of history..but you need to make sure you can vote.


fixed it for ya


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Yeah, I'm drawing a blank I don't even think minimum wage has risen damn sure not higher than my states minimum wage but I don't work for minimum wage anyway. He did a whole lot of nothing but try to force everyone to pay for health insurance I added that shit up it would cost me about $10k a year for a family of 3 and I do want another kid or 2. That's a fucking mortgage and still don't cover everything.


so then the answer is nothing?

precisely my point..i've been trying to get everyone to see this.. @Padawanbater2 is smart because he knows what i'm looking for and won't answer me.

we've benefited (directly) from the obama administration by a BIG FAT ZERO..NOTHING..NADA!

keep this in mind IF you are sooooo worried about a republican being elected..trump, cruz or CLINTON!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The people do not want Bernie, well at least most of the people


i disagree.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 11, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Will you vote for whoever the Democratic nominee is?
> Yes or No?
> Don't be a shit head like Rob Roy.
> Just answer the question.


No!! Actually Fuck NO!!!

I refuse to vote for who is chosen for me to vote for and the Democratic party is still shit not to mention the last time I voted was for Ron Paul not as good as Bernie but still better than Obama. 

Vote Democrat if you like but Trump is looking better than Hillary for me not like the wall will happen damn sure no Muslim ban as it's a constitutional right same with birth right citizenship not like they even could ship my grandparents back to Italy they are not Italian citizens. Lol


----------



## londonfog (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> i disagree.


You can disagree with facts...it's called " being wrong "
The majority of the people have overwhelming voted Clinton
Popular vote has Clinton at *9,350,572 *Sanders *6,946,913*
Meaning 2,403,659 more people like Clinton better than Sanders.
Why do you hate math ?


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 11, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Yeah, I'm drawing a blank I don't even think minimum wage has risen damn sure not higher than my states minimum wage but I don't work for minimum wage anyway. He did a whole lot of nothing but try to force everyone to pay for health insurance I added that shit up it would cost me about $10k a year for a family of 3 and I do want another kid or 2. That's a fucking mortgage and still don't cover everything.


What are you paying now?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> so then the answer is nothing?
> 
> precisely my point..i've been trying to get everyone to see this.. @Padawanbater2 is smart because he knows what i'm looking for and won't answer me.
> 
> ...


Yeah, nothing and a whole lot of it.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You can disagree with facts...it's called " being wrong "
> The majority of the people have overwhelming voted Clinton
> Popular vote has Clinton at *9,350,572 *Sanders *6,946,913*
> Meaning 2,403,659 more people like Clinton better than Sanders.
> Why do you hate math ?


let's count ALL of the states before making that determination..

*Saturday Night Live's Hillary Clinton Not Rattled by the 'Slow, Old Jew' Who Keeps Getting in Her Way*


----------



## londonfog (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> i'll bet you do


are you going to address Hillary as President Clinton ?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> What are you paying now?


Nothing I don't see a doctor neither does my wife my kid has health insurance from the state because I don't claim much money on my taxes everything I do is cash in hand I don't take checks cash only.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> let's count ALL of the states before making that determination..
> 
> *Saturday Night Live's Hillary Clinton Not Rattled by the 'Slow, Old Jew' Who Keeps Getting in Her Way*


or we can count delegates, which is the only thing that counts. Oops Bernie still losing. Damn losing popular vote and delegates. Do you usually hang around long after the party is over ?


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 11, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Nothing I don't see a doctor neither does my wife my kid has health insurance from the state because I don't claim much money on my taxes everything I do is cash in hand I don't take checks cash only.


And you think that this method is a better alternative? Personally, I like being able to go to the doctor when I deem it necessary, but whatever works for you, I guess.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> or we can count delegates, which is the only thing that counts. Oops Bernie still losing. Damn losing popular vote and delegates. Do you usually hang around long after the party is over ?


we're going to let ALL the states have their say.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The people do not want Bernie, well at least most of the people





That ain't true


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> poor dear. I see you are starting to lose it. So much for our truce.
> Sorry the Bernie will not get the nod. Hopefully next time he will have better supporters who actually go out and vote for him.


i had a proxy therefore my vote was counted..


----------



## londonfog (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> i had a proxy therefore my vote was counted..


That's not how it works. I hope the results revealed this to you. What was the final Florida results again ? Ouch


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> And you think that this method is a better alternative? Personally, I like being able to go to the doctor when I deem it necessary, but whatever works for you, I guess.


I went to the doctor when I was 17 years old with a broken leg they fixed it I break something else they will fix it. The insurance plan I looked at only covered up to 10k then like 50% after that my leg cost over $20k so $5 K would be out of pocket thankfully I was a minor and it was covered. Never been hurt since never a reason to see a doctor I haven't even had the Flu in about 17 years I'm sure it's just a matter of time now my kid is in school but I will survive.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> That ain't true


Vote counts say otherwise


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 11, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I went to the doctor when I was 17 years old with a broken leg they fixed it I break something else they will fix it. The insurance plan I looked at only covered up to 10k then like 50% after that my leg cost over $20k so $5 K would be out of pocket thankfully I was a minor and it was covered. Never been hurt since never a reason to see a doctor I haven't even had the Flu in about 17 years I'm sure it's just a matter of time now my kid is in school but I will survive.


I am not here to tell you how to spend your money. My wife suffers from a condition that requires that she take medication daily, so the insurance is a good thing in my house. I'm also glad that I can keep my daughter on my plan until she's 26.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I am not here to tell you how to spend your money. My wife suffers from a condition that requires that she take medication daily, so the insurance is a good thing in my house. I'm also glad that I can keep my daughter on my plan until she's 26.


My wife is healthy but we both have insurance from the state because I don't claim enough in taxes and when we went in for my daughter the whole family got a card so what can you do? They even offered foodstamps but I turned that down. Can't prove how much money I make a year except on dogs because they need to be vetted to sell, so I claim just enough plus I pay just over $5 k a year in property tax so fuck it I will take government healthcare.


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 11, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> My wife is healthy but we both have insurance from the state because I don't claim enough in taxes and when we went in for my daughter the whole family got a card so what can you do? They even offered foodstamps but I turned that down. Can't prove how much money I make a year except on dogs because they need to be vetted to sell, so I claim just enough plus I pay just over $5 k a year in property tax so fuck it I will take government healthcare.


I dig.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> That's not how it works. I hope the results revealed this to you. What was the final Florida results again ? Ouch


sure it does..0<1..i took clintons vote and tuned it into sanders vote instead of having my vote cancelled out.

-plus-

final results? that it wouldn't of mattered if i voted or not here in the deep republican south..but it sure is a profitable place to live selling AIR..6-figures profitable


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Vote counts say otherwise


for how many states out of 50?


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> for how many states out of 50?


How many people voted for Sanders vs Clinton?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> How many people voted for Sanders vs Clinton?


back for more cheesy?

how many states have voted?


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> back for more cheesy?
> 
> how many states have voted?


2.4 million more people have voted for Clinton over Sanders


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> He's making his case and that is good. He isn't going to be the nominee and you cant make policy unless you win. YOU and Shuylar advocating staying home and not voting is a vote for Ted Cruz, so like it or not you me and America is going to have to eat that shit sandwich called Clinton and vote for her. Because Ted Cruz not just a shit sandwich he is a fecal shower we don't want to bath in


Boy, you just love to cram words in people's mouth, don't you? No wonder you never seem to learn anything. 

Find the post where I said I'd decided to not vote. 

There isn't one, asshole. So stop making shit up.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 11, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> 2.4 million more people have voted for Clinton over Sanders


Seems like the people want Clinton more than Sanders. 
Maybe if the Sanders people used more YouTube videos to get their message across. Is that not how the Paul's won the Presidency...nevermind


----------



## londonfog (Apr 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Boy, you just love to cram words in people's mouth, don't you? No wonder you never seem to learn anything.
> 
> Find the post where I said I'd decided to not vote.
> 
> There isn't one, asshole. So stop making shit up.


Do what I suggest. Look hard and find something you can agree with Hillary on. It will make it easier for you when she becomes your next POTUS


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> still losing in delegates and the populace vote


And you're still cynical. Some things never change. 

Give the process a chance to work. 

Are you being paid by the Shillary campaign? 

If not, then why the drive to knock voting democrats off their preferred picks so early? 

Maybe you don't really like democracy, and you're much happier bring told who to vote for.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> And you're still cynical. Some things never change.
> 
> Give the process a chance to work.
> 
> ...


I just want to soften the blow when reality finally sinks into you guys. Bernie did not understand this delegate thing and it is too late for him now


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Do what I suggest. Look hard and find something you can agree with Hillary on. It will make it easier for you when she becomes your next POTUS


Until then, I reserve my right to choose. 

London fog, the monarchist!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> 2.4 million more people have voted for Clinton over Sanders


so? have all the states voted? no? then STFU!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I just want to soften the blow when reality finally sinks into you guys. Bernie did not understand this delegate thing and it is too late for him now


you guys can't even identify 'less than' or 'more than' signs

seems pretty foolhardy to declare a victor when the race isn't over.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> 2.4 million more people have voted for Clinton over Sanders


I don't believe you can say this from the results alone. Margins of victory count and I've yet to see a primary result that's 75% for Mrs Clinton. Bernie has bagged several of those already.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> you guys can't even identify 'less than' or 'more than' signs
> 
> seems pretty foolhardy to declare a victor when the race isn't over.


Unless they have a vested interest.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I just want to soften the blow when reality finally sinks into you guys. Bernie did not understand this delegate thing and it is too late for him now


All your doing is making me want to vote for Trump. But good try.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

latest nationals polls had sanders -7 behind clinton; he has now surpassed her.

california here we come..and those MILLIONS of votes!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Unless they have a vested interest.


you would think they are getting paid for this..hey @ChesusRice , is this one of your online gigs that you were telling me about?..the online disrupt job?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

why is the media now calling this a 'rigged' race? did they feel this way about ron paul?

*RIGGED RACE MEANS HILLARY..*

http://nypost.com/2016/04/09/bernie-sanders-wins-democratic-caucuses-in-wyoming/


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> why is the media now calling this a 'rigged' race? did they feel this way about ron paul?
> 
> *RIGGED RACE MEANS HILLARY..*
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/04/09/bernie-sanders-wins-democratic-caucuses-in-wyoming/


It's still only the Post saying it, but at least someone is.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It's still only the Post saying it, but at least someone is.


they (ny post) call it like they see it..everyone is using the word 'rigged' now..you should of heard joe scarborough's rant this morning..

the tide is shifting my friend..


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

*Bernie Sanders Will Become Democratic Nominee Even If Clinton Leads in Delegates*
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/h-a-goodman/sanders-become-democratic-nominee-even-if-clinton-leads-in-delegates_b_9657952.html

During my latest appearance on CNN International, I addressed the fact that Clinton’s FBI investigation could lead to indictment. In another appearance on CNN International, I explained that anyone fearing Trump must vote for Bernie Sanders, primarily because he defeats Trump by a wider margin than Clinton. These issues, in addition to Bernie’s popularity among younger voters and seventh straight victory, highlight why superdelegates and Democratic Party bosses will eventually side with Sanders over Clinton.

The same dynamic was witnessed eight years ago. Because Barack Obama wasn’t on the ballot in Michigan (interesting things take place when running against Clinton), Hillary Clinton won the popular vote in 2008. When superdelegates began siding with Obama that year, _The Guardian _wrote “Most unnerving for Clinton is the trickle of superdelegates who have defected from her corner to Obama’s.” After leading Obama by a 2 to 1 ratio in superdelgates, the reasoning for these party bosses leaving Clinton was summed up by an Arizona Democratic Party official quoted in _The New York Times_:

*“Senator Barack Obama is strengthening the Democratic Party by bringing in new voters, young and old, into the process,” Ms. Fernandez said in a statement released by the Obama campaign. “ I believe Senator Obama has the best ability to win the White House in November and lead this country forward.”*

*Ms. Fernandez was Mr. Obama’ s 241st superdelegate endorsement...*

Bernie Sanders is the epitome of this observation. Sanders dominates Clinton with younger voters, first-time voters, Independent voters, and defeats Trump by a wider margin than the former Secretary of State.

As for a general election, it’s obvious to anyone paying attention that Sanders is the best chance to defeat a Republican. First, he’s not linked to an FBI investigation. Second, Bernie Sanders defeats Trump by 16.5 points according to _Real Clear Politics_; six more points than Clinton.

If the GOP picks Ted Cruz, Bernie Sanders demolishes him by an average of 10.1 points.

Clinton beats Trump by an average of 10.5 points. If the GOP picks Ted Cruz, she barely beats him, and the polling average shows Hillary Clinton ahead by only 2.5 points.

These are Clinton’s poll numbers against Republicans _before _possible FBI and DOJ indictments, and before the media frenzy that takes place even if Clinton escapes legal consequences. Clinton also doesn’t keep polling leads and lost an over 50-point lead to Bernie Sanders, just like she lost her lead to Obama.

When discussing the issue of why Bernie Sanders will still become Democratic nominee, even if Clinton receives more delegates by late June, let’s take things into context. Bernie Sanders was recently invited to the Vatican by Pope Francis to speak, while Hillary Clinton will be interviewed soon by the FBI. Hundreds of thousands of Americans have attended events to hear Bernie Sanders speak (100,000 people had attended by August of 2015), while Hillary Clinton can’t fathom releasing transcripts of paid Wall Street speeches. Bernie supporters recently rallied outside his childhood apartment in Brooklyn and Sanders delivered an electrifying speech at Bronx Community College. Hillary Clinton recently used a static noise machine to prevent the press from listening to her words at a Denver fundraiser, and this was after roping off reporters last year.

One candidate is admired by millions, as illustrated by Sanders being the only leading candidate in 2016 with positive favorability ratings. The other candidate holds negative favorability ratings in every major national poll; in 6 out of 10 major polls, Hillary Clinton is viewed unfavorably by 15 points or more.

Again, in all 10 polls showing negative favorability for Clinton, 6 of these national polls show unfavorable ratings of 15 points or more.

Superdelegates and Democratic Party officials are indeed concerned, especially since even if Clinton escapes FBI indictment, the backlash from no indictment will be fierce, and the media attention alone will hurt general election poll numbers. Ultimately, there will be major consequences from the FBI investigation, and I explain in this YouTube segment what the Clinton campaign thinks of the FBI, and in this YouTube segment why indictments are imminent.

If Clinton survives the FBI and Bernie’s momentum, don’t expect party unity to rally all Democrats if Hillary Clinton gets the nomination. The outdated poll showing 33% of Bernie Sanders supporters never voting for Clinton might actually be a greater number. I state the case in this YouTube segment for writing-in Bernie Sanders is Clinton is the nominee.

As for pressing issues like gun control, Clinton’s stance has changed dramatically since 2008, as stated in a _New York Times _piece titled _Clinton Portrays Herself as a Pro-Gun Churchgoer_:

*“I disagree with Senator Obama’s assertion that people in our country cling to guns...” she said.*


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

*She described herself as a pro-gun churchgoer, recalling that her father taught her how to shoot a gun when she was a young girl and said that her faith “is the faith of my parents and my grandparents.”*

Is there a reason Hillary Clinton chose guns and faith as two ways to alienate our nation’s first black president?

Furthermore, the problem with another Clinton White House is that Hillary is far more militant than Bill, and also once fabricated a war story according to POLITIFACT:

*“I remember landing under sniper fire. There was supposed to be some kind of a greeting ceremony at the airport, but instead we just ran with our heads down to get into the vehicles to get to our base.”*

But that’s not what happened, as demonstrated by CBS News video that shows Clinton arriving on the tarmac under no visible duress, and greeting a child who offers her a copy of a poem.

Imagine if Bernie Sanders had made that same statement. This fabrication is magnified by Clinton’s willingness to send American ground troops back to war last November.

For superdelegates and Democratic Party bosses, it’s power that drives their votes, not principle, and Bernie Sanders is quickly becoming the most pragmatic choice in 2016. In an average of national polls, Bernie Sanders is now only about 2 points behind Hillary Clinton. With Sanders defeating Clinton in two national polls and close in every other national poll, my views on polling trajectory last September were more accurate than any other prognostication regarding Bernie Sanders and poll numbers. Bernie Sanders just won his seventh straight contest heading into New York. Aside from H. A. Goodman, nobody predicted the following _Guardian_ headline at this point in the election season: _Bernie Sanders just won his seventh straight victory. Is he unstoppable?_

Also, if you question my prediction that Sanders would win Southern states, be sure to read the actual article. It foreshadows Bill Clinton’s recent tirade against Black Lives Matter, based upon how the Clintons campaigned against Obama. It also foreshadows the true feelings of Bill Clinton towards the epidemic of mass incarceration. Michelle Alexander, author of _The New Jim Crow_, explained in _The Nation_ why Hillary Clinton doesn’t deserve the black vote, and part of this explanation correlates to Bill Clinton’s recent diatribe.

Just months after apologizing for mass incarceration, Bill Clinton revealed his true intentions, but only _after _Hillary had utilized votes in the South to gain an early lead over Bernie Sanders.

“You are defending the people who killed the lives you say matter,” said Bill Clinton to Black Lives Matter. Again, if you enjoy saying I was wrong about Sanders defeating Clinton in the South, read the actual article; it foretells Bill’s recent defense of mass incarceration.

Superdelegates won’t switch too soon, for fear of retribution from Clinton, but it’s coming, and Sanders will become Democratic nominee regardless of delegate count. Lee Fang of _The Intercept _and several other journalists have documented superdelegate ties to Clinton and lobbying, and if Clinton becomes nominee, these ties will be magnified by a disenchanted progressive base. The party bosses are loyal, but they’re not stupid.

*An iceberg named Hillary Clinton threatens the system of honest graft that provides political power to so many establishment Democrats. Superdelegates and the DNC know that an irreparable fracture within the Democratic Party awaits, if Bernie Sanders isn’t the nominee. They’ll wait until the last second, especially until after the FBI’s decision, to side with Vermont’s Senator. Bernie Sanders will win the Democratic nomination, not only because of a progressive political revolution, but also because it’s in the political interest of Democratic Party bosses.*

Boom! <drops mike and walks off stage>


----------



## londonfog (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> you guys can't even identify 'less than' or 'more than' signs
> 
> seems pretty foolhardy to declare a victor when the race isn't over.


and you didn't know what you needed to do in order to vote.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> they (ny post) call it like they see it..everyone is using the word 'rigged' now..you should of heard joe scarborough's rant this morning..
> 
> the tide is shifting my friend..


So now you agree with Morning Blow ? LOL
Hell they want Trump to win


----------



## londonfog (Apr 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Unless they have a vested interest.


yeah it's call " having a business ".


----------



## londonfog (Apr 11, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> All your doing is making me want to vote for Trump. But good try.


I would say vote for Trump... just make sure you own it.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I don't believe you can say this from the results alone. Margins of victory count and I've yet to see a primary result that's 75% for Mrs Clinton. Bernie has bagged several of those already.


cite

this says you lie or don't understand numbers
http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2016/president/democratic_vote_count.html


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

'the media manufactures consent' - noam chomsky


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So now you agree with Morning Blow ? LOL
> Hell they want Trump to win


they are being FORCED to report on sanders..check out msnbc's chat.

everyone DESPISES msnbc for how they are treating him.

additionally, they report based upon how they are told to report by their masters.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> yeah it's call " having a business ".


businesses are NOT constituents.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 11, 2016)

LOL
Sanders won Wyoming
he got a whopping 32 more votes than Clinton


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> yeah it's call " having a business ".



In a free market you would run your business and other people would mind theirs, but not yours.

The foolishness of politically trading back and forth the position of who is to be subjugated and who is to rule is a concept based in the idea that rights are collective rather than individual. 

Maybe in a century or two, people will stop throwing virgins in volcanoes in hopes the crops will grow ?


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> businesses are NOT constituents.



How old should a person be before they can vote? (smirk)


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> How old should a person be before they can vote? (smirk)


i believe it would be a good idea to have graduated privileges.

it's no longer the 18th or 19th centuries when people marry at 14 and die at age 30.

i know many who don't want to move out until they are 30 or after..it's a different time.

for voting? 18 is still fine..kids know more about what's going on than those who should know and can't be bothered to educate themselves.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> i believe it would be a good idea to have graduated privileges.
> 
> it's no longer the 18th or 19th centuries when people marry at 14 and die at age 30.
> 
> ...


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> i believe it would be a good idea to have graduated privileges.
> 
> it's no longer the 18th or 19th centuries when people marry at 14 and die at age 30.
> 
> ...





You're right! People born tomorrow will live to be 95-100 on avg... I got booted from the nest @ 17 .


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I would say vote for Trump... just make sure you own it.





Be careful what u wish 4... I know several hundred Americans that won't vote 4 Clinton...they feel like me, maybe this country needs to hit rock bottom with Trump or Cruz or Kasich to truly make the move to the left .. Center = no good ..pick a lane, either right or left!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> yeah it's call " having a business ".


I'm a business owner too and like most ordinary businessmen in America, I'm not doing better under republican policies. That's because their policies are skewed towards multimillionaires and megacorps far more than mainstreet. Calling me a failure because I'm not a Fortune 1000 conglomerate seems more than a little disingenuous under the circumstances.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Be careful what u wish 4... I know several hundred Americans that won't vote 4 Clinton...they feel like me, maybe this country needs to hit rock bottom with Trump or Cruz or Kasich to truly make the move to the left .. Center = no good ..pick a lane, either right or left!


I say do it


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> i believe it would be a good idea to have graduated privileges.
> 
> it's no longer the 18th or 19th centuries when people marry at 14 and die at age 30.
> 
> ...


Why not make it possible for them to get a job that actually pays for their expenses, instead of an insult? That's what a wage is for, right?

Why is it so hard for the right to understand that protecting your consumer is as important as protecting your business? The ultimate consumer is the American middle class, so maybe we should invest in it!

THAT'S the basic failure of the conservative economic equation, and I know they aren't stupid enough to have missed it... which tells me that they're doing it deliberately to disenfranchise and neutralize the common man, so no one can stop them from keeping all the money and all the power.

Economic serfdom among the lower classes; turn the entire middle class into wage slaves at the company store.

Trouble is, it doesn't work for coal miners in Appalachia any better than it works for the average American service worker and never has.

Another flavor of right winger isn't change. Only a real alternative in terms of policy and ideology is an alternative.

It's time the establishment figured that out... which of course they have. They're fighting as hard as they can because their party might get crashed and they think the sweat of all our labor belongs to them.

Oh, yes they DO think that, they say as much themselves!


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Be careful what u wish 4... I know several hundred Americans that won't vote 4 Clinton...they feel like me, maybe this country needs to hit rock bottom with Trump or Cruz or Kasich to truly make the move to the left .. Center = no good ..pick a lane, either right or left!


You are a fucking nutter if you think the best thing for America is to hit rock bottom.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 3654977


citation.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You are a fucking nutter if you think the best thing for America is to hit rock bottom.


why do you work two jobs, CR?

what you're not understanding is, we're already there..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 11, 2016)

Obama prevented a McCain and Romney administration

If you don't think _that_ directly affects you, you don't know anything about American politics


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Obama prevented a McCain and Romney administration
> 
> If you don't think _that_ directly affects you, you don't know anything about American politics


no because clinton would have been president for 8 years.

good to see you thanks for stopping by the thread!..it's been a while..hasn't it?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

here's the crowd of 18,500 in NY for Bernie..Hillary's 'home'

nah..no one is voting for Sanders..no one.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

This week, Lee Camp covers how CNN purposefully slights Bernie Sanders in their election programming. While a protest was occurring outside CNN headquarters, CNN continued to broadcast useless information. What is really behind this lack of Bernie coverage?

  
woksin2 days ago
Hi! I live in Norway and I have removed CNN from my satellite package , like so many others will do in Norway and Europe. we can not tolerate it anymore. It makes us sick


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> they are being FORCED to report on sanders..check out msnbc's chat.
> 
> everyone DESPISES msnbc for how they are treating him.
> 
> additionally, they report based upon how they are told to report by their masters.


And if they think this doesn't hurt their credibility or bottom line, they're as stupid as they think we are.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> why do you work two jobs, CR?
> 
> what you're not understanding is, we're already there..


Because in the last 3 weeks I dropped over 3000 dollars in money on motorcycle parts and we will be moving into a bigger house in the fall?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Because in the last 3 weeks I dropped over 3000 dollars in money on motorcycle parts and we will be moving into a bigger house in the fall?


you should be able to accomplish this with one job.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> you should be able to accomplish this with one job.


Yet you choose to write in Bernie Sanders instead of CLinton in the general election. Basically giving your vote to Cruz.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Yet you choose to write in Bernie Sanders instead of CLinton in the general election. Basically giving your vote to Cruz.


what does that have to do with my quote?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 11, 2016)

Has the Clinton campaign addressed why they had white noise machines going so reporters outside the venue she was speaking at while fundraising couldn't hear the content of what she was saying?

That certainly seems like some straight up shady politics. Why would she be trying to hide what she's saying to high dollar donors that are funding her campaign?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Has the Clinton campaign addressed why they had white noise machines going so reporters outside the venue she was speaking at while fundraising couldn't hear the content of what she was saying?
> 
> That certainly seems like some straight up shady politics. Why would she be trying to hide what she's saying to high dollar donors that are funding her campaign?


maybe she has something to hide?

*Mitt Romney's "47 Percent" Comments - YouTube*


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 12, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Yet you choose to write in Bernie Sanders instead of CLinton in the general election. Basically giving your vote to Cruz.


How are you so sure about Cruz? I see Trump on top of the zodiac killer. Honestly I don't think Trump is going to be worse than Hillary but we should hear more after they actually debate and choose a VP Hillary takes Bernie Sanders she will most likely get my vote but I highly doubt that. To blindly vote everyone Democrat is pretty ignorant IMHO. 

What has Obama done for you personally in the past 8 years? What did Bill Clinton do for you as well? George Bush allowed me to buy assault firearms which are a lot of fun can't say shit about any other president in my life time personally. 

Democratic governor's have done both good and bad in my state they did raise the penalty on child molesters to 25 years minimum so that's cool, but they have been constantly fighting the drug war harder and harder and now we have DEA informants selling heroin to kids just to get people selling just to fill the prisons. So really a Republican governor can't be much worse even medical marijuana was crushed by Democratic governor's for years in my state every time it would pass the house and Senate but veto by governor always Democratic governor's since I have been voting age anyway. 

I think Rand Paul or Ron Paul might have made better governor's than what we have had. So not every Republican is terrible just as not every Democrat but overall both parties are shit.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 12, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> How are you so sure about Cruz? I see Trump on top of the zodiac killer. Honestly I don't think Trump is going to be worse than Hillary but we should hear more after they actually debate and choose a VP Hillary takes Bernie Sanders she will most likely get my vote but I highly doubt that. To blindly vote everyone Democrat is pretty ignorant IMHO.
> 
> What has Obama done for you personally in the past 8 years? What did Bill Clinton do for you as well? George Bush allowed me to buy assault firearms which are a lot of fun can't say shit about any other president in my life time personally.
> 
> ...


Oh you think neo confederate assholes like the Pauls would make good governors


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 12, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Oh you think neo confederate assholes like the Pauls would make good governors


Better than my states Democratic governor's yes. But where do you get Neo Confederate? Did they call to reenslave black people?? Cause I sure did not hear it but links or it didn't happen. 

Both states the Paul's are in does not have slavery unless you are with Rob Roy.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 12, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Oh you think neo confederate assholes like the Pauls would make good governors


Which really you sure like to dance around questions like Rob Roy. So again what has a Democratic President done for you personally? 

The Middle East was not as big of a mess as with Bush in office so the world certainly ain't a better place. Unless you are homosexual and want to marry another man then Obama got your back otherwise pretty uneventful presidency.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 12, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Better than my states Democratic governor's yes. But where do you get Neo Confederate? Did they call to reenslave black people?? Cause I sure did not hear it but links or it didn't happen.
> 
> Both states the Paul's are in does not have slavery unless you are with Rob Roy.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 12, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Which really you sure like to dance around questions like Rob Roy. So again what has a Democratic President done for you personally?
> 
> The Middle East was not as big of a mess as with Bush in office so the world certainly ain't a better place. Unless you are homosexual and want to marry another man then Obama got your back otherwise pretty uneventful presidency.


My mother is alive as a direct result of the ACA.
Any other questions numbfuck?


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 12, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> To blindly vote everyone Democrat is pretty ignorant IMHO.


How is voting for trump not "blindly" voting for a candidate when you know absolutely nothing of his actual policy positions, other than he's gonna build a wall? I guess that may be enough for you, right?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 12, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> My mother is alive as a direct result of the ACA.
> Any other questions numbfuck?


You do realize John McCain wanted a similar health care system right? So not so much Obama "Neo Confederate's" wanted the same so momma should still be alive if Obama lost to McCain 7 1/2 years ago. 

So what makes Democrats better? Not like any Democrats where not against ACA McCain was calling for that shit when he ran against Bush.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 12, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> How is voting for trump not "blindly" voting for a candidate when you know absolutely nothing of his actual policy positions, other than he's gonna build a wall? I guess that may be enough for you, right?


I never said I was voting for Trump just that I will wait to hear the debate. I voted for Bernie Sanders. Hillary is a pandering bitch Trump speaks his mind and a wall will never happen it's the age of drones certainly won't stop drugs. Lol


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 12, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I never said I was voting for Trump just that I will wait to hear the debate. I voted for Bernie Sanders. Hillary is a pandering bitch Trump speaks his mind and a wall will never happen it's the age of drones certainly won't stop drugs. Lol


You've heard plenty of debates, and he's said absolutely nothing in all of them. Why would you think that any more debates would be any more revealing? And "speaks his mind" is just code for "he's openly racist".


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 12, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> You do realize John McCain wanted a similar health care system right? So not so much Obama "Neo Confederate's" wanted the same so momma should still be alive if Obama lost to McCain 7 1/2 years ago.
> 
> So what makes Democrats better? Not like any Democrats where not against ACA McCain was calling for that shit when he ran against Bush.


McCain did?
Then why did he vote against it?


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 12, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> You do realize John McCain wanted a similar health care system right? So not so much Obama "Neo Confederate's" wanted the same so momma should still be alive if Obama lost to McCain 7 1/2 years ago.
> 
> So what makes Democrats better? Not like any Democrats where not against ACA McCain was calling for that shit when he ran against Bush.


McCain did?
Then why did he vote against it?


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 12, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> McCain did?
> Then why did he vote against it?


koch brothers didn't like it.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 12, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> You've heard plenty of debates, and he's said absolutely nothing in all of them. Why would you think that any more debates would be any more revealing? And "speaks his mind" is just code for "he's openly racist".


Yeah, but the biggest problem is Hillary Clinton is being handed the nomination by the Democratic party and all the big money in it. I think they got a word for that " Rigged"??

But what would be great is if Bernie Sanders ran independent he has enough momentum he could pull it off and that would be the absolute best choice for America. Otherwise I probably won't even vote cause I'm not voting for a Clinton.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 12, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> McCain did?
> Then why did he vote against it?


I think he had a problem with Obama's system after all ain't nothing affordable about ACA health insurance was cheaper before. Also yes that was the biggest thing about McCain he wanted health care for all maybe more like Canada than the shit system Obama gave us.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 12, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I think he had a problem with Obama's system after all ain't nothing affordable about ACA health insurance was cheaper before. Also yes that was the biggest thing about McCain he wanted health care for all maybe more like Canada than the shit system Obama gave us.


You are fucking retarded


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 12, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You are fucking retarded


Funny I think you are fucking retard voting for nothing but Democrats like they are going to make the world a better place.


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 12, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Funny I think you are fucking retard voting for nothing but Democrats like they are going to make the world a better place.


Name the last Republican president who wasn't just awful.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 12, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Name the last Republican president who wasn't just awful.


Bush lifted the assault weapons ban put on us by a Democrat and unless 9/11 was an inside job he did a better job than Obama which made not only 2 countries but half the middle East and a few African countries a living hell.


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 12, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Bush lifted the assault weapons ban put on us by a Democrat and unless 9/11 was an inside job he did a better job than Obama which made not only 2 countries but half the middle East and a few African countries a living hell.


So let me get this straight, because I really don't want to be wrong here. You're saying right here, right now that your answer is dubya? Really?
You voting for trump makes a lot more sense now.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 12, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> So let me get this straight, because I really don't want to be wrong here. You're saying right here, right now that your answer is dubya? Really?
> You voting for trump makes a lot more sense now.


Anything is better than Hillary Clinton and Obama is a shit president worse than Bush. Never said Bush was great just better than Obama and Bill Clinton everyone else is before my time.

Bush never targeted medical marijuana dispensaries damn sure not like Obama.


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 12, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Anything is better than Hillary Clinton and Obama is a shit president worse than Bush. Never said Bush was great just better than Obama and Bill Clinton everyone else is before my time.
> 
> Bush never targeted medical marijuana dispensaries damn sure not like Obama.


Maybe not, but he targeted Iraq.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 12, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Maybe not, but he targeted Iraq.


Lol, Obama targeted Libya, Yemen, Somolia and armed Syrian rebels who then turned out to be ISIS meanwhile keeping Iraq and Afghanistan a disaster not to mention he wanted to go into Syria but American protests stopped that mistake he also bombed many alleged terrorists in Pakistan with drone strikes. Yeah, worse than Bush IMHO.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 12, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Funny I think you are fucking retard voting for nothing but Democrats like they are going to make the world a better place.


Perot was a Democrat?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 13, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Perot was a Democrat?


Ron Paul was a Republican what's your point?


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 13, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Ron Paul was a Republican what's your point?


Ross Perot is not a democrat. 
You alleged I blindly vote for only democrats.
Like everything else you spout. You are wrong


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 13, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Ross Perot is not a democrat.
> You alleged I blindly vote for only democrats.
> Like everything else you spout. You are wrong


Well you are voting for Hillary Clinton....


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 13, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Well you are voting for Hillary Clinton....


Yes I am.
Because all the other choices suck even more


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Well you are voting for Hillary Clinton....


is there a more qualified, experienced candidate?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Has the Clinton campaign addressed why they had white noise machines going so reporters outside the venue she was speaking at while fundraising couldn't hear the content of what she was saying?
> 
> That certainly seems like some straight up shady politics. Why would she be trying to hide what she's saying to high dollar donors that are funding her campaign?


Because she's terrified of her very own Romney Moment. As well she should be, knowing just how far outside the mainstream she is.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Name the last Republican president who wasn't just awful.


Dwight Eisenhower.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Because she's terrified of her very own Romney Moment. As well she should be, knowing just how far outside the mainstream she is.


Where the fuck is the media on this? I haven't seen a single mainstream outlet cover it. If this was anyone else but Clinton it would be plastered everywhere. If there were any legitimate Clinton supporters on this website, I'd ask them how they justify this type of behavior..


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> is there a more qualified, experienced candidate?


Bernie Sanders.


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Dwight Eisenhower.


Exactly, and that cat left office in 1961.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Dwight Eisenhower.


I'll 2nd Eisenhower

Then Ford, H.W., Nixon, then W. in descending order. W. being the worst republican president in the history of the US that I can think of

What ever happened to republicans like Ike and Lincoln.. 

Probably the religious right..


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Exactly, and that cat left office in 1961.


...after warning us.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> ...after warning us.


His final speech as president warning the public against special interests in the military industrial complex is highly prophetic, that dude certainly knew what he was talking about, what he saw and where we were headed.. A decade before Vietnam.. 

It's quite a sharp contrast from republicans before Kennedy and republicans after.. They knew they were losing so they had to rig the system (war on drugs). Then when they won, they still had to cheat (Watergate)

Scumfuck of a party since Nixon


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 14, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'll 2nd Eisenhower
> 
> Then Ford, H.W., Nixon, then W. in descending order. W. being the worst republican president in the history of the US that I can think of
> 
> ...


The religious right has greatly contributed to the republican demise. Then you follow that up with the tea baggers, and the republican party is a case study in what happens when you're willing to whore for votes on a national level.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 14, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> The religious right has greatly contributed to the republican demise. Then you follow that up with the tea baggers, and the republican party is a case study in what happens when you're willing to whore for votes on a national level.


I would love to expand on that

How do you think the religious right has contributed to the republican demise?

I think the religious right is hellbent on socially conservative issues, like abortion and gay marriage, and to a lesser extent things like violence in video games and "the lamestream media".

I think the majority of the voter bloc that considers themselves "the religious right" have abandoned establishment republicans. The people who make up of or represent evangelicals, big business and small government/states rights have broken and created somewhat of a chasm. Religious rights people can't subvert their values for the republican establishment, they can't win on social issues and they can't put their values aside to recognize big business, and both of the other factions feel the same way.. 

How will a stable republican party even emerge from all this?


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 14, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I would love to expand on that
> 
> How do you think the religious right has contributed to the republican demise?
> 
> ...


In my opinion, I believe that the republican actually establishment underestimated the religious right. The are probably the most consistent voting block in the United States. If you're pandering to them, you'd better be prepared to cater to their whims. They're probably our best example of the power of the vote. It just so happens that, as a voting block, they happen to be be bat-shit crazy.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 14, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> In my opinion, I believe that the republican actually establishment underestimated the religious right. The are probably the most consistent voting block in the United States. If you're pandering to them, you'd better be prepared to cater to their whims. They're probably our best example of the power of the vote. It just so happens that, as a voting block, they happen to be be bat-shit crazy.


Did they underestimate them, or are they just preparing for the inevitable? They know they won't live forever, so are we seeing the beginning of the transition of the republican establishment from the religious right to something new (likely xenophobia and a new ingrained hatred for minorities)? They need something to tie onto, some sort of ignorance to exploit, so do you think it will be republicans hatred for anything different? Religion, Racism (teh blacks), sexism (women/LGBT) are out of the picture, so who will be their next targeted demographic to hate? I think it will have to be illegal immigrants and ISIS/terrorists. They'll be able to legitimately play the terrorist card for the foreseeable future, but I think the illegal immigrant card will be stifled by the next general election. So who will they have left to pick on?


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 14, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I would love to expand on that
> 
> How do you think the religious right has contributed to the republican demise?
> 
> ...


The provisions in the ACA literally saved my mothers life.
She hates illegal immigrants, for years let some Romania guy come over on a tourist visa, stay at the house and work for a local Landscaping company.
She is against Universal healthcare, but has no problem with medicare dropping almost a million dollars in chemo drugs on her

She voted for Ted Cruz


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 14, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> The provisions in the ACA literally saved my mothers life.
> She hates illegal immigrants, for years let some Romania guy come over on a tourist visa, stay at the house and work for a local Landscaping company.
> She is against Universal healthcare, but has no problem with medicare dropping almost a million dollars in chemo drugs on her
> 
> She voted for Ted Cruz


I don't understand the context of this post, man


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 14, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I don't understand the context of this post, man


She votes against her own self interest because she is against abortion and hates Mexicans (wont admit it)


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 14, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I don't understand the context of this post, man


Post of the day


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 14, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> She votes against her own self interest because she is against abortion and hates Mexicans (wont admit it)


That's called old skool.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 14, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Did they underestimate them, or are they just preparing for the inevitable? They know they won't live forever, so are we seeing the beginning of the transition of the republican establishment from the religious right to something new (likely xenophobia and a new ingrained hatred for minorities)? They need something to tie onto, some sort of ignorance to exploit, so do you think it will be republicans hatred for anything different? Religion, Racism (teh blacks), sexism (women/LGBT) are out of the picture, so who will be their next targeted demographic to hate? I think it will have to be illegal immigrants and ISIS/terrorists. They'll be able to legitimately play the terrorist card for the foreseeable future, but I think the illegal immigrant card will be stifled by the next general election. So who will they have left to pick on?


Eagle has had hostile takeover due to Schlafly's support of Trump..Trump wishes to oust Reince Priebus..imo GOP will become fringe while moderates will move to center or centrist and vote Clinton who is a moderate republican and always has been.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Eagle has had hostile takeover due to Schlafly's support of Trump..Trump wishes to oust Reince Priebus..imo GOP will become fringe while moderates will move to center or centrist and vote Clinton who is a moderate republican and always has been.


Hillary is not Republican


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hillary is not Republican


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> is there a more qualified, experienced candidate?


Bernie Sanders...


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 14, 2016)

27k Washington Square for Bernie

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-politics/wp/2016/04/13/bernie-sanders-rallies-27000-in-manhattan/

Geeze I really wish Sanders would give it up already and throw his support to Cunton..what's WRONG with this guy?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hillary is not Republican


Yes she is a Republican that hates guns is a Democrap...


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 14, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Yes she is a Republican that hates guns is a Democrap...


Brady as in Brady bill is a democrat ?


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> That's called old skool.


Actually "very old school" would be finding ways of aligning interests peacefully with people or if that isn't possible, simply leaving them alone and requesting the same from them.

I realize that's not a popular political method, but it doesn't belie the efficiacy of that philosophy. 

Politics exist to pit people against each other so a third party can benefit at the sufferance of others. 

Sort of like when Bernie says he's against "the military industrial complex", but protects the F-35 program in Vermont, so he'll keep getting elected so he can say he's against "big banks" all the while voting to extend debt ceilings and aid big banks.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 14, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Actually "very old school" would be finding ways of aligning interests peacefully with people or if that isn't possible, simply leaving them alone and requesting the same from them.
> 
> I realize that's not a popular political method, but it doesn't belie the efficiacy of that philosophy.
> 
> ...


Please don't talk to me.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 14, 2016)

I won't be talking to schuylaar anymore per her request. She's made her intentions clear she wishes to be left alone.

Would somebody please relay that same message for me to Bernie Sanders or which ever douche the sheep elect as President ? I'm willing to leave them alone if they will leave me alone. Peace.


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 14, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Did they underestimate them, or are they just preparing for the inevitable? They know they won't live forever, so are we seeing the beginning of the transition of the republican establishment from the religious right to something new (likely xenophobia and a new ingrained hatred for minorities)? They need something to tie onto, some sort of ignorance to exploit, so do you think it will be republicans hatred for anything different? Religion, Racism (teh blacks), sexism (women/LGBT) are out of the picture, so who will be their next targeted demographic to hate? I think it will have to be illegal immigrants and ISIS/terrorists. They'll be able to legitimately play the terrorist card for the foreseeable future, but I think the illegal immigrant card will be stifled by the next general election. So who will they have left to pick on?


The only reason that I used the term "underestimated" is that I have to believe that these right-wing politicians weren't fully aware of how much these church nuts would come to absolutely dominate the party. Maybe they did though. And the hatred of minorities and the xenophobia is nothing more than the republicans NEW pimp, the tea party. The difference between these two, how I see it, is the fact that in down ballot elections the tea party is actually getting some of these lunatics elected to office. Whereas the Christian right, with a few notable exceptions (ted cruz), seemed to be OK with being pandered to. The tea party has got such a hold on the republicans right now that their candidates have to go so far right to win their primaries, that it just kills any chance of winning a national election. Completely crazy seems to be enough for state elections though.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Yes she is a Republican that hates guns is a Democrap...


DINO; Democrat In Name Only.

New York City in particular is and always has been very progressive, even liberal politically. Mr Sanders has an excellent opportunity to leap ahead of Mrs Clinton- and do it in her home state! 

Paul Song screwed up with the 'whores' comment. He'd have gotten the reaction he was looking for had he just used the word 'parasites' instead. It would have been an even more apt and accurate description and repugnant mental picture.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Brady as in Brady bill is a democrat ?


He was Reagan's chief of staff, right? So I'm guessing no?


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> He was Reagan's chief of staff, right? So I'm guessing no?


You are correct. 
Would you be surprised to learn that the gun control act of 1968 was basically written by the NRA?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You are correct.
> Would you be surprised to learn that the gun control act of 1968 was basically written by the NRA?


I WAS surprised to learn it a few years ago, yes. Interesting how their policy positions have 'evolved' over the last half century, thanks to republican influence.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I WAS surprised to learn it a few years ago, yes. Interesting how their policy positions have 'evolved' over the last half century, thanks to republican influence.


They were interested in keeping guns from blacks in 1968


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> They were interested in keeping guns from blacks in 1968


Yes. Different, not always better.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2016)

I can't wait to watch the full debate..

The Bernster kicked her establishment ass like the can she'll be kicking down road, if president!!!!

Why would anyone wish for another 8 years of status quo good ole boy Clinton politics?..she's not even a believable liar.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2016)

Is anyone aware as to why we shake hands? It's to prove to the other there is no weapon in your right hand..part of the action is to look your adversary square in the eye as part of that trust..can you see what's missing here?

Sanders can..look at his face.

Damn do I hate that smug lying bitch..I would love to slap that smirk off her face.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 3657477
> 
> Is anyone aware as to why we shake hands? It's to prove to the other there is no weapon in your right hand..part of the action is to look your adversary square in the eye as part of that trust..can you see what's missing here?
> 
> ...


Why do you want to slap your next President in the face ? Have you ever consider going to anger management classes?


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 15, 2016)

Did Sanders ever answer the question as to what if anything Clinton gave wall street?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Did Sanders ever answer the question as to what if anything Clinton gave wall street?


You mean, besides a free pass?


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You mean, besides a free pass?


Example?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 15, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Example?


She told wall street to cut it out....


----------



## londonfog (Apr 15, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> She told wall street to cut it out....


ummmm did you even read the question ?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Why do you want to slap your next President in the face ? Have you ever consider going to anger management classes?


What next president? Hillary Clinton can't even beat the Zodiac Killer let alone Trump.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> ummmm did you even read the question ?


Umm yes I gave the example about how she gave a free pass she said " Cut it out" sounds like a free pass to me....


----------



## londonfog (Apr 15, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> What next president? Hillary Clinton can't even beat the Zodiac Killer let alone Trump.


please don't bore me


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> What next president? Hillary Clinton can't even beat the Zodiac Killer let alone Trump.


LMAO, give her a knife; I bet it would be an even match!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> please don't bore me


I'm under no illusions that is a tough fight and a close race. I'm also under no illusions about what it means to our country. 

Therefore I'm feeling the Bern, all the way to the Democratic National Convention! 

You've advanced her 'inevitability' as reason enough to vote for her. That doesn't strike me as a logical or persuasive argument.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 15, 2016)

Of all the people running for POTUS, who has the most votes ? We talking populace vote. Hint: It is not Trump nor Bernie


----------



## londonfog (Apr 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm under no illusions that is a tough fight and a close race. I'm also under no illusions about what it means to our country.
> 
> Therefore I'm feeling the Bern, all the way to the Democratic National Convention!
> 
> You've advanced her 'inevitability' as reason enough to vote for her. That doesn't strike me as a logical or persuasive argument.


Just make sure you vote Dem Nov 8


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hillary is not Republican




War Hawk √
In bed with Banking industry √
Controlled by super PACs √
Was against gay marriage til a year ago√

She's pretty Right Centerish.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 15, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Yes I am.
> Because all the other choices suck even more





What don't you like about Bernie?


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 15, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What don't you like about Bernie?


I love Bernie.
However his ideas are pollyanish and Cruz will kill him

I WILL vote for him in the general if he makes it


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Just make sure you vote Dem Nov 8


Fascist. Don't tell me who to vote for.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> War Hawk √
> In bed with Banking industry √
> Controlled by super PACs √
> Was against gay marriage til a year ago√
> ...


And plenty authoritarian, Mrs 'bring them to heel';


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Of all the people running for POTUS, who has the most votes ? We talking populace vote. Hint: It is not Trump nor Bernie


"Vote for Hillary because she has the most votes"????

Your idea of logic?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Of all the people running for POTUS, who has the most votes ? We talking populace vote. Hint: It is not Trump nor Bernie


Who has the most populace? Are you talking about current populace that has already voted (the Deep South) or are you going to include ALL states?

The race is FAR from over..the _progressive_ states still get their say.

Is that washer out of balance?..better go check after you've finished your quarter counting..


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> "Vote for Hillary because she has the most votes"????
> 
> Your idea of logic?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> And plenty authoritarian, Mrs 'bring them to heel';
> View attachment 3657656


Wasn't even interested in minimum wage increase until pressured by sanders..$12? Yes she'll TRY..

That's Wall St speak for 'swift boot in the ass is what you'll get'.

I hope she dies of something painful like ovarian cancer.

Further, if sanders doesn't make the general..I'm NOT rallying around the party or Clinton..I'm a registered independent and no one in my party is running. Period!

Sanders supporters will not betray the message and if they vote for Clinton they are doing just that.

Rotsa Ruck, Hillary @londonfog @ChesusRice


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hillary is not Republican


Well, she is in an old school way. Not the foam at the mouth raving wingnuts of today. More like the Eisenhower Republican of the 1950's though. The Democratic Party establishment wants it all. They are even buying off small change like you with the promise of low taxes even though those so called low taxes are really tax deferrals. With the GOP sealed off in the upper right corner of the political landscape and a threat to all life on the planet, there is no reason for the Democratic party to work for votes in the moderate or liberal portions of US politics.

I can hear her basically saying, "what's good for Goldman Sachs is good for the country". Or fill in Goldman-Sachs with Exxon or Walmart. In Eisenhower's day it was General Motors, a unionized manufacturer that employed a huge workforce, instead of a vampire squid. Which puts Eisenhower to the left of Clinton.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2016)

Lol @Fogdog's 'vampire squid' 

Adjective Of The Day!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Fascist. Don't tell me who to vote for.


really.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> War Hawk √
> In bed with Banking industry √
> Controlled by super PACs √
> Was against gay marriage til a year ago√
> ...


A consummate liar.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I love Bernie.
> However his ideas are pollyanish and Cruz will kill him
> 
> I WILL vote for him in the general if he makes it


Except he knows where he's getting the money from..sooooo not so Pollyanna.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Except he knows where he's getting the money from..sooooo not so Pollyanna.


Speaking personally, I'm voting for real change. Scary change. BIG change, the kind that gets the establishment all riled up because they can't keep their cozy positions ripping off the system change.

That's not Mrs Clinton. Nor is it anyone from the chief apologists for the trampling of our civil rights republicans.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Lol @Fogdog's 'vampire squid'
> 
> Adjective Of The Day!


Matt Taibbi, Rolling Stones Mag, 2010. A classic and a good read.
_
The first thing you need to know about Goldman Sachs is that it's everywhere. The world's most powerful investment bank is a great vampire squid wrapped around the face of humanity, relentlessly jamming its blood funnel into anything that smells like money. In fact, the history of the recent financial crisis, which doubles as a history of the rapid decline and fall of the suddenly swindled dry American empire, reads like a Who's Who of Goldman Sachs graduates.

Read more: http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/the-great-american-bubble-machine-20100405#ixzz45vIEDX6u 
Follow us: @rollingstone on Twitter | RollingStone on Facebook_


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Matt Taibbi, Rolling Stones Mag, 2010. A classic and a good read.
> _
> The first thing you need to know about Goldman Sachs is that it's everywhere. The world's most powerful investment bank is a great vampire squid wrapped around the face of humanity, relentlessly jamming its blood funnel into anything that smells like money. In fact, the history of the recent financial crisis, which doubles as a history of the rapid decline and fall of the suddenly swindled dry American empire, reads like a Who's Who of Goldman Sachs graduates.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, and none other than Hank Paulson, Mr Goldman Sachs himself, was appointed TREASURY SECRETARY?!

If the American people don't revolt, maybe they don't deserve their freedom...

...which neatly explains why we don't have any, anymore.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Oh yeah, and none other than Hank Paulson, Mr Goldman Sachs himself, was appointed TREASURY SECRETARY?!
> 
> If the American people don't revolt, maybe they don't deserve their freedom...
> 
> ...which neatly explains why we don't have any, anymore.


We may agree politically but I don't think it's as dire as you say here. I kind of feel like giving a pep talk like Blutarski's,





Hey, what the hell is this shit. Its not over until we decide it's over. Was it over when the Germans bombed Pear Harbor? Hell no.
This situation requires a stupid and really futile gesture on somebody's part! And we're just the ones to do it.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> We may agree politically but I don't think it's as dire as you say here. I kind of feel like giving a pep talk like Blutarski's,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's plenty of people voting for Donald the Chump already, so I think we have the stupid, futile gesture thing covered. For now.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> There's plenty of people voting for Donald the Chump already, so I think we have the stupid, futile gesture thing covered. For now.


Trump is Niedermeyer. Jacked up asshole who will remain a joke for decades.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump is Niedermeyer. Jacked up asshole who will remain a joke for decades.


Voting for him would be just as stupid and futile as voting for the Chump, right? LOL


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Voting for him would be just as stupid and futile as voting for the Chump, right? LOL


Stupid and futile, I think, is not voting at all or a protest vote which is what I'm considering, assuming Bernie doesn't make the ticket. 

The Trump voters actually think he can win. So, just stupid.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2016)

Polls from yesterday (4-14)
_The former secretary of state boasts a 17 point lead over Sanders, 57 percent to his 40 percent, according to an NBC/Wall Street Journal/Marist poll released on Thursday. That's a small increase over a poll the group released earlier this week showing Clinton with a 14-point edge over the Vermont senator.

Thursday’s poll finds that Clinton — who was a New York senator prior to becoming secretary of state — leads with women (60 percent to 37 percent), men (53 percent to 44 percent), non-whites (58 percent to 39 percent), and people ages 45 and older (67 percent to 29 percent).

Sanders leads with people under 45 (55 percent to 42 percent) and people who consider themselves “very liberal” (53 percent to 46 percent).

Read more: http://www.politico.com/blogs/2016-dem-primary-live-updates-and-results/2016/04/clintons-lead-widens-in-new-york-221976#ixzz45vhcYta5 _

Bernie needs to win and by the kind of margin Clinton holds in this recent poll. Not saying it can't be done but it doesn't look good.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Who has the most populace? Are you talking about current populace that has already voted (the Deep South) or are you going to include ALL states?
> 
> The race is FAR from over..the _progressive_ states still get their say.
> 
> Is that washer out of balance?..better go check after you've finished your quarter counting..


This race is over, you're just such a fanatic you can't see it.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> "Vote for Hillary because she has the most votes"????
> 
> Your idea of logic?


My comment was to show that people have and will vote for Hillary. Actually more people prefer to vote for Hillary.
Don't go full BernieCraZy like the other fruitloops


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> My comment was to show that people have and will vote for Hillary. Actually more people prefer to vote for Hillary.
> Don't go full BernieCraZy like the other fruitloops


Name-calling, the last refuge of the logically challenged, lol


----------



## londonfog (Apr 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Name-calling, the last refuge of the logically challenged, lol


Are you claiming to be a fruitloop ?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Matt Taibbi, Rolling Stones Mag, 2010. A classic and a good read.
> _
> The first thing you need to know about Goldman Sachs is that it's everywhere. The world's most powerful investment bank is a great vampire squid wrapped around the face of humanity, relentlessly jamming its blood funnel into anything that smells like money. In fact, the history of the recent financial crisis, which doubles as a history of the rapid decline and fall of the suddenly swindled dry American empire, reads like a Who's Who of Goldman Sachs graduates.
> 
> ...


Quite rightly. They bought the power to steal from us and our children from our own representatives and for some crazy reason We the People haven't hanged them all for it yet.

Which is why I keep saying that I don't see anyone in this society demanding our government to live up to the entire Bill of Rights, all the time, instead of just when they feel like making a show.

If no one fights for freedom, it doesn't survive. Americans apparently forgot how to generations ago, how else to explain the blatant corruption of our times?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Are you claiming to be a fruitloop ?


You very clearly called Bernie supporters fruitloops.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> My comment was to show that people have and will vote for Hillary. Actually more people prefer to vote for Hillary.
> Don't go full BernieCraZy like the other fruitloops


I can come up with zero reasons to vote for Ms Clinton. I'm looking for it but can't find a way to explain this as anything other than a vote against the GOP nutjob candidate of choice. 

So, explain, what is a "BernieCraZy"? What's crazy about Bernie's platform?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> This race is over, you're just such a fanatic you can't see it.


No, not yet.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I can come up with zero reasons to vote for Ms Clinton. I'm looking for it but can't find a way to explain this as anything other than a vote against the GOP nutjob candidate of choice.
> 
> So, explain, what is a "BernieCraZy"? What's crazy about Bernie's platform?


Sanders doesn't make it, you voting for Clinton?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders doesn't make it, you voting for Clinton?


I don't know. I don't see any reason why my vote should go to a 1950's style Republican.


----------



## Po boy (Apr 15, 2016)

seems i just read on Salon that Bernie says he would legalize marijuana. i just changed who i'm voting for!!!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Polls from yesterday (4-14)
> _The former secretary of state boasts a 17 point lead over Sanders, 57 percent to his 40 percent, according to an NBC/Wall Street Journal/Marist poll released on Thursday. That's a small increase over a poll the group released earlier this week showing Clinton with a 14-point edge over the Vermont senator.
> 
> Thursday’s poll finds that Clinton — who was a New York senator prior to becoming secretary of state — leads with women (60 percent to 37 percent), men (53 percent to 44 percent), non-whites (58 percent to 39 percent), and people ages 45 and older (67 percent to 29 percent).
> ...


Since when are polls correct?

Since when do we worry before all the states vote?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> This race is over, you're just such a fanatic you can't see it.


then why continue the primary process?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2016)

Po boy said:


> seems i just read on Salon that Bernie says he would legalize marijuana. i just changed who i'm voting for!!!


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Since when are polls correct?
> 
> Since when do we worry before all the states vote?


I'm pretty sure you'd be trumpeting the news if B were leading in the polls. Now you claim disinterest. Too funny that.

Bernie has to do more than just win anymore. Bernie's biggest moments were in the past, when as predicted by the polls he lost Ohio big time. Since then he had to crush it and its not happening. A big loss in NY would make his candidacy all but impossible. Even a close win would be a loss as far as improving the delegate count. I don't live there and am just an interested observer.

Don't like the poll result? Whistling past the graveyard?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm pretty sure you'd be trumpeting the news if B were leading in the polls. Now you claim disinterest. Too funny that.
> 
> Bernie has to do more than just win anymore. Bernie's biggest moments were in the past, when as predicted by the polls he lost Ohio big time. Since then he had to crush it and its not happening. A big loss in NY would make his candidacy all but impossible. Even a close win would be a loss as far as improving the delegate count. I don't live there and am just an interested observer.
> 
> Don't like the poll result? Whistling past the graveyard?


or you can be BernieCrazy and say he will win regardless of anything


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm pretty sure you'd be trumpeting the news if B were leading in the polls. Now you claim disinterest. Too funny that.
> 
> Bernie has to do more than just win anymore. Bernie's biggest moments were in the past, when as predicted by the polls he lost Ohio big time. Since then he had to crush it and its not happening. A big loss in NY would make his candidacy all but impossible. Even a close win would be a loss as far as improving the delegate count. I don't live there and am just an interested observer.
> 
> Don't like the poll result? Whistling past the graveyard?


I'm a 'wait and see' kind of person..I like to have all the data.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> or you can be BernieCrazy and say he will win regardless of anything


why continue the primary process then?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> why continue the primary process then?


because it appears Bernie wants retirement money


----------



## londonfog (Apr 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You very clearly called Bernie supporters fruitloops.


not all...just the crazy ones


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> because it appears Bernie wants retirement money


Come on dude, you aren't that ignorant are you? Well maybe so. The use of campaign funds for retirement purposes ended decades ago.

http://www.factcheck.org/2008/02/leftover-campaign-funds/

Q: What happens to a candidate’s leftover campaign funds when he or she drops out of the race?

A: The big rule is: no personal use.

FULL QUESTION

Do candidates for elected office keep donations to their campaigns for personal use after they lose or drop out? Or do those donations have to go into a greater party fund?

FULL ANSWER

As Bob Biersack from the Federal Election Commission points out, most candidates don’t have much left over to begin with. Campaigning is expensive, and “leftover” money gets used for bills and debts first, including expenses incurred while winding down an abandoned campaign or a lost political office.

Candidates do sometimes end up with surplus funds, though, particularly if they’re incumbent members of Congress who decide not to run for another term. State and local governments have their own rules, but those running for federal office — including presidential candidates — must abide by strict FEC guidelines when it comes to their extra campaign money. They can donate an unlimited amount to a charity or political party. They can also, within limits, make contributions directly to other candidates. A campaign committee can give up to $2000 per election to each candidate. If the committee is converted into a political action committee, the limit jumps to $5000 – but to be established as a PAC, the committee would have to be in existence for six months, receive contributions from 50 donors, and make contributions to five recipients.

*What candidates can’t do with leftover money is use it for personal expenses. Retiring federal lawmakers used to be able to pocket extra cash and use it for cars, vacations, clothes, pet grooming, whatever — but that changed in 1989 with the passage of the Ethics Reform Act.*


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> not all...just the crazy ones


You sound like Nitro only with a love for an old woman instead of an old man.

OK, so make a pitch for Clinton. You are the only person here that is all in for the Hill Pill. I'm not fully against her but she doesn't seem to be the best choice to me. Why is she the best choice as far as you are concerned.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm a 'wait and see' kind of person..I like to have all the data.


fair enough. But polls with this large of a difference are pretty accurate at predicting the end result. The data at this time says that Bernie needs to average 60% of the vote in every primary once he lost Ohio. That's not a poll. That's fact. Bernie needs to do much better than just win NY. Also fact. You can deal with it later if you like.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You sound like Nitro only with a love for an old woman instead of an old man.
> 
> OK, so make a pitch for Clinton. You are the only person here that is all in for the Hill Pill. I'm not fully against her but she doesn't seem to be the best choice to me. Why is she the best choice as far as you are concerned.


I'm for the Dem that wins.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> FULL ANSWER
> As Bob Biersack from the Federal Election Commission points out, most candidates don’t have much left over to begin with. Campaigning is expensive, and “leftover” money gets used for bills and debts first, including expenses incurred while winding down an abandoned campaign or a lost political office.
> Candidates do sometimes end up with surplus funds, though, particularly if they’re incumbent members of Congress who decide not to run for another term. State and local governments have their own rules, but those running for federal office — including presidential candidates — must abide by strict FEC guidelines when it comes to their extra campaign money. They can donate an unlimited amount to a charity or political party. They can also, within limits, make contributions directly to other candidates. A campaign committee can give up to $2000 per election to each candidate. If the committee is converted into a political action committee, the limit jumps to $5000 – but to be established as a PAC, the committee would have to be in existence for six months, receive contributions from 50 donors, and make contributions to five recipients.


I like this loophole. Can you name others


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I like this loophole. Can you name others


why is it a loophole?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> why is it a loophole?


You really have to ask. Hey you want to set up a charity so I can give you money ? Nice tax write off included


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You really have to ask. Hey you want to set up a charity so I can give you money ? Nice tax write off included


This kind of smear and insinuation is something I'd expect from one of the resident wing nuts not a thinking person. You know there are rules and regulations that prevent simply creating a charity to commit fraud don't you? Can you cite an example where the legislator legally moved campaign donations into a charity where they could use the money at will. 

I think you are just wallowing in a sleazy fantasy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> I won't be talking to schuylaar anymore per her request.


please don't talk to anyone here.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I can come up with zero reasons to vote for Ms Clinton. I'm looking for it but can't find a way to explain this as anything other than a vote against the GOP nutjob candidate of choice.
> 
> So, explain, what is a "BernieCraZy"? What's crazy about Bernie's platform?


Yeah, I was wondering about that, myself.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yeah, I was wondering about that, myself.


If you saw a car with a Hillary bumper sticker, would you waste your time cutting and blocking that car off simple because of the bumper sticker ?
If you saw a vehicle with a Hillary sticker parked in a parking lot with no one around would you flatten a tire.
If you saw that Bernie is not going to win the primary would you just not vote come November or just vote GOP in anger.

BernieCraZy


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 16, 2016)

I just watched Bill Maher this morning n they had Susan Sarandon on( still a babe) she summed it up perfectly why Bernie is our guy and Clinton just isn't..check it out @londonfog.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> please don't talk to anyone here.



Can you hear me now? Damn! How 'bout now?

Okay...good bye.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Come on dude, you aren't that ignorant are you? Well maybe so. The use of campaign funds for retirement purposes ended decades ago.
> 
> http://www.factcheck.org/2008/02/leftover-campaign-funds/
> 
> ...




Sadly though, the facts will be forgotten/ignored after you've taken the time to educate.

Any bets on how long it will be before they (London, chesus) bring this up again?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Can you hear me now? Damn! How 'bout now?
> 
> Okay...good bye.
> 
> View attachment 3658269


Poor, poor Rob Roy..just talk about other stuff that doesn't contain 'consent' in it.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Poor, poor Rob Roy..just talk about other stuff that doesn't contain 'consent' in it.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If you saw a car with a Hillary bumper sticker, would you wastes your time cutting and blocking that car off simple because of the bumper sticker ?
> If you saw a vehicle with a Hillary sticker parked in a parking lot with no one around would you flatten a tire.
> If you saw that Bernie is not going to win the primary would you just not vote come November or just vote GOP in anger.
> 
> BernieCraZy


If it was a Hillary for prison sticker I would waste my time by letting them go. But a pro Hitlary sticker yes I would cut them off but I do that anyway ever drive in a place like Boston? You don't cut fools off you don't fucking move! 

I would also gladly slash all 4 tires if nobody was around a car with a Hillary Bumper sticker.

I might just vote GOP if Bernie Sanders loses anything is better than Hillary not out of anger though I voted for Ron Paul last time and I still think Democrat or Republican only people are fucking retarded just like you.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> fair enough. But polls with this large of a difference are pretty accurate at predicting the end result. The data at this time says that Bernie needs to average 60% of the vote in every primary once he lost Ohio. That's not a poll. That's fact. Bernie needs to do much better than just win NY. Also fact. You can deal with it later if you like.


Fact: Sanders is dead even with Clinton in NY.

Correction..Sanders 50%..Clinton 49%.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> If it was a Hillary for prison sticker I would waste my time by letting them go. But a pro Hitlary sticker yes I would cut them off but I do that anyway ever drive in a place like Boston? You don't cut fools off you don't fucking move!
> 
> I would also gladly slash all 4 tires if nobody was around a car with a Hillary Bumper sticker.
> 
> I might just vote GOP if Bernie Sanders loses anything is better than Hillary not out of anger though I voted for Ron Paul last time and I still think Democrat or Republican only people are fucking retarded just like you.


Especially when the car is an 'in your face' Mercedes, Porshe or whatever hi-line European vehicle that denotes wealth. 

Unfortunately, some here can only think on basic lizard brain terms and not 2nd or 3rd level.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Come on dude, you aren't that ignorant are you? Well maybe so. The use of campaign funds for retirement purposes ended decades ago.
> 
> http://www.factcheck.org/2008/02/leftover-campaign-funds/
> 
> ...


 So, What stops Bernie from donating all of the unlimited amount to his wife`s charity ? (Hangnail Relief)


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Fact: Sanders is dead even with Clinton in NY.
> 
> Correction..Sanders 50%..Clinton 49%.


I'd like to see the reference to this. I'd like to think it is true.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So, What stops Bernie from donating all of the unlimited amount to his wife`s charity ? (Hangnail Relief)


Why do you hate facts?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So, What stops Bernie from donating all of the unlimited amount to his wife`s charity ? (Hangnail Relief)


Can you show me an example of a time where a legislator did that and it was legal? No way a legislator does that without a reporter getting up his ass over it. Even if it was legal.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'd like to see the reference to this. I'd like to think it is true.


I have the Clinton network on..MSNBC..they cited NBC poll as of this morning.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Why do you hate facts?



Because many are not.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Can you show me an example of a time where a legislator did that and it was legal? No way a legislator does that without a reporter getting up his ass over it. Even if it was legal.



Do you mean Candidate ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Can you show me an example of a time where a legislator did that and it was legal? No way a legislator does that without a reporter getting up his ass over it. Even if it was legal.



Hillary has a charity being investigated as we speak, she contributes to it all the time.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I have the Clinton network on..MSNBC..they cited NBC poll as of this morning.


Maybe a new poll just came out? I can only find this from April 14:

*Poll: Clinton's Lead in New York Grows*
_by MARK MURRAY
Hillary Clinton has expanded her lead over Bernie Sanders in New York's April 19 Democratic presidential primary, according to a new NBC 4 New York/Wall Street Journal/Marist poll.

Clinton gets support of 57 percent of likely Democratic primary voters in the poll, while Sanders gets 40 percent.

That 17-point lead for Clinton is an increase from Monday's NBC/WSJ/Marist survey (conducted by the same pollster), which found the former secretary of state ahead, 55 percent to 41 percent, though the change is within the margin of error.
_


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

Very iffy one too......

.....http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.profile&ein=311580204#.VxKKy6NwVtQ


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Hillary has a charity being investigated as we speak, she contributes to it all the time.


The right wing hates her as if she were the anti Christ. She's been under investigation for 25 years. Nothing of substance ever found. What is this all about? Any details or sources to cite?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Maybe a new poll just came out? I can only find this from April 14:
> 
> *Poll: Clinton's Lead in New York Grows*
> _by MARK MURRAY
> ...


That's NYC alone. They like to sell you on it as overall..NY as a WHOLE is at Sanders 50% Clinton 49%...Clinton dropped by one point from yesterday.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Do you mean Candidate ?


Umm, you don know that Bernie is a Senator, don't you? They live in a fishbowl as far as financial reporting is concerned. Any charity of his wife's would be under scrutiny too, especially if left over campaign funds were transferred into it.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The right wing hates her as if she were the anti Christ. She's been under investigation for 25 years. Nothing of substance ever found. What is this all about? Any details or sources to cite?


I will say to @OddBall1st point..the CGI has come under scrutiny recently about receiving funds from world leaders that Clinton had relationship with as Secretary.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The right wing hates her as if she were the anti Christ. She's been under investigation for 25 years. Nothing of substance ever found. What is this all about? Any details or sources to cite?



She hasn`t finished her campaign yet. That`s when the money get`s dumped. Getting away with it because she is a crafty lawyer, does not mean it don`t happen.

Substance, Two year delay on turning over Federal records, and destroying Federal records before passing in the rest.

Her Staff, Her Stafff, Her fucking Staff. The fallback of a wise crooked attorney.

Count the times she says ,... Her Staff.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Umm, you don know that Bernie is a Senator, don't you? They live in a fishbowl as far as financial reporting is concerned. Any charity of his wife's would be under scrutiny too, especially if left over campaign funds were transferred into it.



In case you didn`t know, we were talking about Candidate surplus funds, Bernie is a Candidate for President as we speak.

Under scrutiny, so what, the deposit remains. He can live with that.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> That's NYC alone. They like to sell you on it as overall..NY as a WHOLE is at Sanders 50% Clinton 49%...Clinton dropped by one point from yesterday.



The whole article is shown below. The numbers you cite are for upstate NY, where they are about even. I highlighted the pertinent text.

According to this article, she leads in NY city by "double digits" and the state as a whole by 17% or maybe a bit less depending on the margin of error. 

Bernie needs to WIN by the kind of margins that Clinton holds in these polls. I don't think the polling is fixed to favor Hill Pill but some people do.

*Poll: Clinton's Lead in New York Grows*
_by MARK MURRAY

Hillary Clinton has expanded her lead over Bernie Sanders in New York's April 19 Democratic presidential primary, according to a new NBC 4 New York/Wall Street Journal/Marist poll.

Clinton gets support of 57 percent of likely Democratic primary voters in the poll, while Sanders gets 40 percent.

That 17-point lead for Clinton is an increase from Monday's NBC/WSJ/Marist survey (conducted by the same pollster), which found the former secretary of state ahead, 55 percent to 41 percent, though the change is within the margin of error.

In this most recent poll, Clinton leads among both women (60 percent to 37 percent) and men (53 percent to 44 percent), those 45 or older (67 percent to 29 percent) and non-whites (58 percent to 39 percent).

Sanders, meanwhile, is ahead among those under 45 (55 percent to 42 percent), plus those who consider themselves "very liberal" (53 percent to 46 percent) -- though the leads here are lower than they were in the earlier NBC/WSJ/Marist poll.

*Geographically, Clinton enjoys a double-digit lead over Sanders in New York City and the suburbs, while the two are running even in Upstate New York -- essentially unchanged from the earlier NBC/WSJ/Marist poll.*

And when it comes to religion, Clinton leads among likely New York Democratic primary voters who are Protestant (62 percent to 35 percent), Catholic (61 percent to 36 percent) and Jewish (65 percent to 32 percent).

The NBC 4 New York/WSJ/Marist poll was conducted April 10-13 of 591 likely Democratic primary voters, and the margin of error is plus-minus 4.0 percentage points._


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> She hasn`t finished her campaign yet. That`s when the money get`s dumped. Getting away with it because she is a crafty lawyer, does not mean it don`t happen.
> 
> Substance, Two year delay on turning over Federal records, and destroying Federal records before passing in the rest.
> 
> ...


Made up shit.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> In case you didn`t know, we were talking about Candidate surplus funds, Bernie is a Candidate for President as we speak.
> 
> Under scrutiny, so what, the deposit remains. He can live with that.


made up shit


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Made up shit.



Lie.

Her defense for destroyed documents was clearly her staff did it without her knowledge or consent. An impenetrable defense.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> made up shit



Are you saying Bernie is not a Candidate or that scrutiny will remove the deposit ?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> She hasn`t finished her campaign yet. That`s when the money get`s dumped. Getting away with it because she is a crafty lawyer, does not mean it don`t happen.
> 
> Substance, Two year delay on turning over Federal records, and destroying Federal records before passing in the rest.
> 
> ...


There is NO DOUBT that Clinton does suspicious but it doesn't have anything to do with Sanders strategically raising money in order to keep it..which he cannot do.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

You got shut-up..........


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Are you saying Bernie is not a Candidate or that scrutiny will remove the deposit ?


What deposit?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You got shut-up..........


What are you talking about?


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> There is NO DOUBT that Clinton does suspicious but it doesn't have anything to do with Sanders strategically raising money in order to keep it..which he cannot do.



Bernie personally can`t, but he can donate it to a charity of his choice, even one that was cast out as a charity like Hillary`s because it is not dedicated but optional. He is not as dumb as Hillary leads you to believe.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What deposit?



The one he will make to a charity after he loses to Donald. Who is safe from this crap.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What are you talking about?



Dog.


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> so you have issue with a person's skin..their looks?
> 
> i feel sorry for you..you're racism makes you miss out on life.


Are Hobbits a protected class?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The whole article is shown below. The numbers you cite are for upstate NY, where they are about even. I highlighted the pertinent text.
> 
> According to this article, she leads in NY city by "double digits" and the state as a whole by 17% or maybe a bit less depending on the margin of error.
> 
> ...


Since when do we look at individual cities as a representation of a state?

Last time they did that? Chicago..and how did Illinois work out for Hillary?

There is something to be said and learned from examining ALL the data.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Are Hobbits a protected class?


WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> so you have issue with a person's skin..their looks?
> 
> i feel sorry for you..you're racism makes you miss out on life.


Mocking old white men is racism?


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> people are people, tty..we all fuck the same.


Nope


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> WTF are you talking about?


Well, since you have stated old white men are incapable of experiencing discrimination, your objection must be to the photo of computer-generated animation of a Hobbit., I was asking if non-existant races enjoy protect-class designation under Federal law.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Lie.
> 
> Her defense for destroyed documents was clearly her staff did it without her knowledge or consent. An impenetrable defense.


She IS a consummate liar..I can't believe ANYONE would get behind what's known of her.


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 16, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I dated this black chick once. She was crazy... I am not talking tee hee hee crazy I am talking serving hard federal time for forgery and check kiting crazy.
> 
> It was fun. The sex was good. Her skin color never mattered to me.


Til she stole your checkbook


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> He promises to make the megacorps pay their fair share... an even more revolutionary idea!


Yet Schuylaar pays nothing.


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> cite the correction, retard.


"two people"
"THE correction"
"retard"


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Well, since you have stated old white men are incapable of experiencing discrimination, your objection must be to the photo of computer-generated animation of a Hobbit., I was asking if non-existant races enjoy protect-class designation under Federal law.


Do you have a discriminatory story to tell me of your 'old white man' experience of your own?..please share


----------



## londonfog (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Since when do we look at individual cities as a representation of a state?
> 
> Last time they did that? Chicago..and how did Illinois work out for Hillary?
> 
> There is something to be said and learned from examining ALL the data.


She took Illinois


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Yet Schuylaar pays nothing.


I already told you I left school and went back to work..firestarter.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> She took Illinois


Yeah but narrowly.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> "two people"
> "THE correction"
> "retard"


You should get with today's conversation instead of from 3 weeks ago, Red.


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 16, 2016)

bulastoner said:


> Do you like factual knowledge?
> 
> Here is a set of links to Bernie Sanders views and/or statements on virtually every topic:
> 
> ...


I noticed you failed to mention even the poorest will face new income taxes, including those on welfare and social security. The carbon tax will be paid by anyone using electricity, even the poorest of the poor. Most entry level jobs will disappear. Bernie's commie experiment will turn us into a third world nation. Might solve the illegal immigration problem tho,


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> I noticed you failed to mention even the poorest will face new income taxes, including those on welfare and social security. The carbon tax will be paid by anyone using electricity, even the poorest of the poor. Most entry level jobs will disappear. Bernie's commie experiment will turn us into a third world nation. Might solve the illegal immigration problem tho,


Any citation of any nature?

We're already almost a third world nation..where've you been?


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You should get with today's conversation instead of from 3 weeks ago, Red.


You're not any smarter now than you were three weeks ago. So when are YOU going to start paying "your fair share"?


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Any citation of any nature?
> 
> We're already almost a third world nation..where've you been?


Bernie's tax plan, on his website.
So you agree, then?


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> note to self: can a felon be president?


No


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yes, it turns out. But a lot of states unconstitutionally prohibit felons from voting.


They also deny them life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. You lose your rights when convicted.


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> say..aren't you an old white guy?


Aren't YOU an old white guy?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Any citation of any nature?
> 
> We're already almost a third world nation..where've you been?


We are nowhere near being a third world nation. Geez will you truly say anything


----------



## londonfog (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yeah but narrowly.


She is not the one behind 200+ delegates. You really don't understand how this works do you ?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> No


Actually, that is incorrect. Someone here cited it..I'm as shocked as you..felons can't vote in many states (states rights!!!) but a felon can indeed become president of the United States of America.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You really don't understand how this works do you ?


Neither do you..some people are original and get things done; others attend George and Amal Clooney's weekly fundraiser to pick up a $325k check from the Zionists in LA.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Since when do we look at individual cities as a representation of a state?
> 
> Last time they did that? Chicago..and how did Illinois work out for Hillary?
> 
> There is something to be said and learned from examining ALL the data.


New York State has Hillary ahead by 17%. They broke it down geographically and its only in upper state NY where she is about even with Bernie.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Are you saying Bernie is not a Candidate or that scrutiny will remove the deposit ?


no, I'm saying that your scenario is made up shit. Delusional.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> We are nowhere near being a third world nation. Geez will you truly say anything


As compaaaaaaared to other industrialized nations? We are.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> New York State has Hillary ahead by 17%. They broke it down geographically and its only in upper state NY where she is about even with Bernie.


Well, in 72 hours we'll know and it won't be a double digit point spread..it's going to be razor thin.

NYC has her up +17%; NY state has Sanders up by +1%.

I personally put no credence into these polls..you shouldn't either.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Lie.
> 
> Her defense for destroyed documents was clearly her staff did it without her knowledge or consent. An impenetrable defense.


Dude, 1500 FBI agents are poring over these files to see if anything untoward happened. Nothing found thus far. Just because you don't like her doesn't mean your made up shit has any validity.

And this has nothing to do with her charity foundation. Nobody erased accounting files associated with the charity.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Well, in 72 hours we'll know and it won't be a double digit point spread..it's going to be razor thin.
> 
> NYC has her up by *double digits*; *Upper* NY state has Sanders up by +1%. *New York State overall has her up by 17%*
> 
> I personally put no credence into these polls..you shouldn't either.


Fixed it for you. Believe what you want. You are right in that the only numbers that matter are counted on Tuesday. Just saying, don't be too disappointed. Bernie has to win by a lot more than a few percentage points to stay on track for the candidacy. I'm pulling for him but in my backwater state of Oregon, the vote will only be symbolic by the time it happens.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Neither do you..some people are original and get things done; others attend George and Amal Clooney's weekly fundraiser and pick up a $325k check from the Zionists in LA.


I hope you come back to normal once the election is over


----------



## londonfog (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Well, in 72 hours we'll know and it won't be a double digit point spread..it's going to be razor thin.
> 
> NYC has her up +17%; NY state has Sanders up by +1%.
> 
> I personally put no credence into these polls..you shouldn't either.


Bernie needs a huge win for it to mean anything in delegate count.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> As compaaaaaaared to other industrialized nations? We are.


wheres the last place you been outside of Florida


----------



## londonfog (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Fixed it for you. Believe what you want. You are right in that the only numbers that matter are counted on Tuesday. Just saying, don't be too disappointed. Bernie has to win by a lot more than a few percentage points to stay on track for the candidacy. I'm pulling for him but in my backwater state of Oregon, the vote will only be symbolic by the time it happens.


Come on... you know as well as I that Bernie is done. Why keep up the charade.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Dude, 1500 FBI agents are poring over these files to see if anything untoward happened. Nothing found thus far. Just because you don't like her doesn't mean your made up shit has any validity.
> 
> And this has nothing to do with her charity foundation. Nobody erased accounting files associated with the charity.



Crafty avoids you. They can`t make it stick when she blames her Staff, her Staff, her Staff.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> no, I'm saying that your scenario is made up shit. Delusional.



That`s what I would say if I got shut up by a happy idiot waving at cars too.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Crafty avoids you. The can`t make it stick when she blames her Staff, her Staff, her Staff.


Die and leave your drum kit to me


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Die and leave your drum kit to me



There`s one other in Brazil, it`s blue. go there.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> She IS a consummate liar..I can't believe ANYONE would get behind what's known of her.



She counts on people forgetting her when the next big thing happens in the news.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Crafty avoids you. They can`t make it stick when she blames her Staff, her Staff, her Staff.





OddBall1st said:


> She counts on people forgetting her when the next big thing happens in the news.


Its just made up shit. You perhaps forget but that's your weakness.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Its just made up shit. You perhaps forget but that's your weakness.


 So, What`s made up, She ? the ? Counts ? Avoids ? ,....what`s the made up part ?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Come on... you know as well as I that Bernie is done. Why keep up the charade.


Its just about done. The pre-primary polls are looking bad for B. A loss by the margins predicted in the polls will nail this one down for HC with only the formality of counting results from later primaries.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So, What`s made up, She ? the ? Counts ? Avoids ? ,....what`s the made up part ?


You forgot already, didn't you? Read your posts again, maybe it will jog your memory.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

This clearly shows how her Staff took the task. This leaves her free of any charges or blame.

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/hillary-clintons-deleted-emails-individually-reviewed-spokesman/story?id=29654638


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

Her Staff, Her Staff, her Staff.........ellipses.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Her Staff, Her Staff, her Staff.........ellipses.





OddBall1st said:


> This clearly shows how her Staff took the task. This leaves her free of any charges or blame.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/hillary-clintons-deleted-emails-individually-reviewed-spokesman/story?id=29654638


Nothing here says she did anything wrong. 
What crime do you think she committed?
This is just right wing hysteria over their deep hatred of all things Hillary. It's same old made up shit that's been going on for 25 years.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nothing here says she did anything wrong.
> What crime do you think she committed?
> This is just right wing hysteria over their deep hatred of all things Hillary. It's same old made up shit that's been going on for 25 years.


There are reasons to hate her.
Her self centered vote for the war in Iraq, the shameless quest for power she has been after since after college.
All the other shit is made up bullshit right wingers just wish to believe is true


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 16, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I just watched Bill Maher this morning n they had Susan Sarandon on( still a babe) she summed it up perfectly why Bernie is our guy and Clinton just isn't..check it out @londonfog.


Link?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Fixed it for you.


You know that's childish and against TOS?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> wheres the last place you been outside of Florida


Ummmmmmm..none of your business?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Its just about done. The pre-primary polls are looking bad for B. A loss by the margins predicted in the polls will nail this one down for HC with only the formality of counting results from later primaries.


Keep it up..they're counting on the Debbie Downers to stay home..you're buying into what the media has already decided for YOU..


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nothing here says she did anything wrong.
> What crime do you think she committed?
> This is just right wing hysteria over their deep hatred of all things Hillary. It's same old made up shit that's been going on for 25 years.


Nixon's impeachment was based on nothing more than 'intent'..that was his crime.

Clintons intention was to purposely bypass the governments servers because she was inconvenienced..she only wanted to carry her (ROFL) Blackberry.

Ask yourself what's more important..her convenience or National Security?

She's a power hungry pig and does whatever she wishes..see Iraq.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nothing here says she did anything wrong.
> What crime do you think she committed?
> This is just right wing hysteria over their deep hatred of all things Hillary. It's same old made up shit that's been going on for 25 years.



So, waiting two years after leaving Sec/State to turn over documents is not a crime ?
Destroying content of Federal documents before turning them in is not a crime ?

The law says 90 days no more. Give me your take on why two years later is OK or normal,...please.
She blamed her staff for deleting e-mails without her knowledge.

You can give that a pass but if a republican did it, boy would they hear about it,....Right ?

Nothing to see, nothing to say,...move along,....Right ?

I only want from you why two years after 90 day is excusable.

She cleared herself by having staff delete.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nothing here says she did anything wrong.
> What crime do you think she committed?
> This is just right wing hysteria over their deep hatred of all things Hillary. It's same old made up shit that's been going on for 25 years.



If people have been making shit up for 25 years, don`t you think Hillary would have cleared the air by now ? That`s a long time.

By now, she should be basking in her glory after showing everyone how wrong they were.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So, waiting two years after leaving Sec/State to turn over documents is not a crime ?
> Destroying content of Federal documents before turning them in is not a crime ?
> 
> The law says 90 days no more. Give me your take on why two years later is OK or normal,...please.
> ...



She's also very cunning..she knows precisely what she's doing.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

The framers did everything in their power to separate us from monarchy and yet..oh the irony of it all.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The framers did everything in their power to separate us from monarchy and yet..oh the irony of it all.


Well they failed at that right out of the gate then because the first vice president/ 2nd president and the 6th president of the US were father and son.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> Well they failed at that right out of the gate then because the first vice president/ 2nd president and the 6th president of the US were father and son.


Yeah what's up with that?

I think you should not be able to be related to any past president.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yeah what's up with that?
> 
> I think you should not be able to be related to any past president.


 You mean youre not feeling Chelsea 2024?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You know that's childish and against TOS?


it was easier than restating it all over again. I was careful to highlight my changes. Apologies if it offended.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> it was easier than restating it all over again. I was careful to highlight my changes. Apologies if it offended.


You're fine, you labeled it clearly so there's no question of misattribution. 

I'm a Bernie fan. I'm also a realist. Realistically, our country is run by money and corrupt practices put in place over the past half century. 

So now what?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Nixon's impeachment was based on nothing more than 'intent'..that was his crime.
> 
> Clintons intention was to purposely bypass the governments servers because she was inconvenienced..she only wanted to carry her (ROFL) Blackberry.
> 
> ...





OddBall1st said:


> So, waiting two years after leaving Sec/State to turn over documents is not a crime ?
> Destroying content of Federal documents before turning them in is not a crime ?
> 
> The law says 90 days no more. Give me your take on why two years later is OK or normal,...please.
> ...



If national security was breached and she knowingly breached it then let her fry. I don't care. Its not at all clear that she did so. As far as I can tell from what's available from reputable sources, she did nothing worse than the equivalent of jay walking. 

Hell, Bush 1 and Reagan sold arms to Iran in order to finance an illegal war in Nicaragua. When that money dried up Ollie North colluded with drug dealers to raise money for more guns in Nicaragua. All so that death squads can depopulate regions that favored Ortega. Not to mention the havoc Ollie's crack cocaine caused on the streets across this country. Nobody was charged for that. The GOP establishment closed ranks and made it seem as if the traitors were the people that revealed the truth.

Republicans butt fuck boys and cry when they are prosecuted. Sky mentions Nixon but gets the crime wrong. Nixon authorized the break-in of the Democratic headquarters. Only that one time, even Republican congressmen stood with Democrats to eject that mother fucker. The last bi-partisan act of the modern era.

I'm not defending Hillary, I'm just saying show the proof and I'll get in line with the crowd carrying torches and pitchforks. They have been baying in the streets for her blood for 25 years. Talk about the boy crying wolf -- no credibility, not after 9 or 10 failed attempts from the wingnuts to gin up a case on her. The worst anybody can say about the e-mail scandal is that she maybe committed a misdemeanor. 

I don't even like Hillary but that actually puts her in good company and is not a criminal offense or our jails would be packed.

National security breached, my ass.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Keep it up..they're counting on the Debbie Downers to stay home..you're buying into what the media has already decided for YOU..


Sky, back the fuck off.

I'm voting for Bernie in Oregon's primary, OK? I'm just aware that my vote isn't going to matter when it is cast and am willing to say so.

Why are you putting all your eggs in the Bernie basket? It won't be game over when Hillary takes office.


ttystikk said:


> I'm a Bernie fan. I'm also a realist. Realistically, our country is run by money and corrupt practices put in place over the past half century.
> 
> So now what?


When Hillary gets into office, I'm going to think of her as just another republican and will vote for congressmen that will oppose her free trade and pro wall street and militaristic policies. I'm not going to give up.

The game will be different than if Bernie makes it into office but the game won't be over. As the great Blutarski said, "It's not over until we decide its over".


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> If people have been making shit up for 25 years, don`t you think Hillary would have cleared the air by now ? That`s a long time.
> 
> By now, she should be basking in her glory after showing everyone how wrong they were.


people can make shit up for their entire lives if they want. It will still be a pile of shit, even after 100 years.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So now what?


We fight on..


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Actually, that is incorrect. Someone here cited it..I'm as shocked as you..felons can't vote in many states (states rights!!!) but a felon can indeed become president of the United States of America.


I didn't see a citation, just a statement. Presidents can become felons (Nixon), so why not the other way around? B Clinton avoided prosecution for rape until the statute of limitations ran out by becoming president, looks like hhis wife may do the same thing.


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Bernie needs a huge win for it to mean anything in delegate count.


Bernie needs every state to be a huge win.


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yeah what's up with that?
> 
> I think you should not be able to be related to any past president.


I'm related to LBJ. You wouldn't allow me to be President?


----------



## KingOFthe710 (Apr 16, 2016)

Isidewith.com. takes about 5 minutes. All hail Gary johnson


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> If national security was breached and she knowingly breached it then let her fry. I don't care. Its not at all clear that she did so. As far as I can tell from what's available from reputable sources, she did nothing worse than the equivalent of jay walking.
> 
> Hell, Bush 1 and Reagan sold arms to Iran in order to finance an illegal war in Nicaragua. When that money dried up Ollie North colluded with drug dealers to raise money for more guns in Nicaragua. All so that death squads can depopulate regions that favored Ortega. Not to mention the havoc Ollie's crack cocaine caused on the streets across this country. Nobody was charged for that. The GOP establishment closed ranks and made it seem as if the traitors were the people that revealed the truth.
> 
> ...



Well then we can agree that she was not totally honest, late on purpose and got away with deleting by having Staff do it.

Not a life sentence or hard time, if any in my eyes, but guilty. She still denies for the History book chance. I don`t think Hillary would commit treason.

So many still want her in office because they don`t know her faults.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 16, 2016)

KingOFthe710 said:


> Isidewith.com. takes about 5 minutes. All hail Gary johnson


Why?


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> people can make shit up for their entire lives if they want. It will still be a pile of shit, even after 100 years.


 The only time it is confirmed as shit made up, is when she clears it up. She hasn`t and that makes you wonder if she can.


----------



## KingOFthe710 (Apr 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Why?


Many of you might be very surprised who you side with or who has many common values as you do. It also gives very detailed responses, graphs and correlation charts. Highly worth the 5 minutes. I'll tell you right now I hate trump I don't like Sanders but it's better than trump or Hilary so Sanders would be my vote. I scored 89 percent for Donald trump and 61 for Bernie. Gary Johnson I got a 92. I've had 3 classes of college students about 75 students total take it and all but 10 Have ended up with Gary Johnson. He trended from Reddit yet for some reason has already dropped out. Maybe a millenial thing but for 5 minutes of your time i promise you don't have anything better to do


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 16, 2016)

KingOFthe710 said:


> Many of you might be very surprised who you side with or who has many common values as you do. It also gives very detailed responses, graphs and correlation charts. Highly worth the 5 minutes. I'll tell you right now I hate trump I don't like Sanders but it's better than trump or Hilary so Sanders would be my vote. I scored 89 percent for Donald trump and 61 for Bernie. Gary Johnson I got a 92. I've had 3 classes of college students about 75 students total take it and all but 10 Have ended up with Gary Johnson. He trended from Reddit yet for some reason has already dropped out. Maybe a millenial thing but for 5 minutes of your time i promise you don't have anything better to do


Libertarianism is fundamentally flawed


----------



## KingOFthe710 (Apr 16, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Libertarianism is fundamentally flawed


So is every other one.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 16, 2016)

KingOFthe710 said:


> So is every other one.


Sure, but at least people aren't left to starve on the streets with other ones


----------



## KingOFthe710 (Apr 16, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sure, but at least people aren't left to starve on the streets with other ones


Lol please explain how liberteranism sets people up to starve? It just doesn't take care of and coddle people that refuse to step up to the plate and help themselves. Like capable welfare receivers who don't work or get drug tested, it's like women checking into mental hospitals for "depression" and suicidal thoughts and getting 700 a month in disability to stay home and snort more heroin or painkillers.


----------



## KingOFthe710 (Apr 16, 2016)

You can take trump and have people just shipped back to their home countries and your rights taken away. You can take Bernie and devalue the shit out of the dollar and a degree and leave people starving or going nuts with a degree and no job or a job out of field. Or take Hilary and get bombed in the first year. I really don't care they all fucking suck I wish they were all dead


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 16, 2016)

KingOFthe710 said:


> Lol please explain how liberteranism sets people up to starve? It just doesn't take care of and coddle people that refuse to step up to the plate and help themselves. Like capable welfare receivers who don't work or get drug tested, it's like women checking into mental hospitals for "depression" and suicidal thoughts and getting 700 a month in disability to stay home and snort more heroin or painkillers.


It eliminates the means necessary to fund an adequate social safety net

If the world was fair, I would be a libertarian. But it's not and it never will be. There will always be people who game any system to benefit themselves at the expense of others. Libertarian philosophy has no tool to combat that.


KingOFthe710 said:


> You can take trump and have people just shipped back to their home countries and your rights taken away. You can take Bernie and devalue the shit out of the dollar and a degree and leave people starving or going nuts with a degree and no job or a job out of field. Or take Hilary and get bombed in the first year. I really don't care they all fucking suck I wish they were all dead


How many economists have endorsed Sanders' economic plan?

How many have endorsed Trump's or Clintons?

One would hope that would make pretty clear which economic plan most of the most qualified individuals who study it believe to be best for the economy..


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 16, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It eliminates the means necessary to fund an adequate social safety net
> 
> If the world was fair, I would be a libertarian. But it's not and it never will be. There will always be people who game any system to benefit themselves at the expense of others. Libertarian philosophy has no tool to combat that.
> 
> ...


Wingnuts don't listen to educated opinions because they conflict with their precious spoon fed Faux Spews propaganda.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Wingnuts don't listen to educated opinions because they conflict with their precious spoon fed Faux Spews propaganda.


See Climate Change


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 16, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> See Climate Change


Climate change. 
Science in general. 
Economics. 
Politics. 
Business. 

Pretty much anywhere the vampire squid can jam its money sucking proboscis, then lie on the propaganda channel of your choice.


----------



## KingOFthe710 (Apr 16, 2016)

I really hope you two aren't in here bantering about science being over-rated, used or not credible. Those with mindstates of a neandratholic Christ pushing ignoramus doesnt deserve oxygen


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 17, 2016)

KingOFthe710 said:


> You can take trump and have people just shipped back to their home countries and your rights taken away. You can take Bernie and devalue the shit out of the dollar and a degree and leave people starving or going nuts with a degree and no job or a job out of field. Or take Hilary and get bombed in the first year. I really don't care they all fucking suck I wish they were all dead


Why would a devalued dollar be a bad thing?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 17, 2016)

KingOFthe710 said:


> Lol please explain how liberteranism sets people up to starve? It just doesn't take care of and coddle people that refuse to step up to the plate and help themselves. Like capable welfare receivers who don't work or get drug tested, it's like women checking into mental hospitals for "depression" and suicidal thoughts and getting 700 a month in disability to stay home and snort more heroin or painkillers.


 Did you say you are a professor? Whoa dude, whoa..


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Sky, back the fuck off.
> 
> I'm voting for Bernie in Oregon's primary, OK? I'm just aware that my vote isn't going to matter when it is cast and am willing to say so.
> 
> ...


The vampire squid has not evolved in 165 million years..its glowing eyes and blood red skin are masked by cloaking from its black underside in order to confuse its prey..missing limbs are quickly regenerated..yup, sounds like Hillary to me.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The vampire squid has not evolved in 165 million years..its glowing eyes and blood red skin are masked by cloaking from its black underside in order to confuse its prey..missing limbs are quickly regenerated..yup, sounds like Hillary to me.


I do see the resemblance.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> The only time it is confirmed as shit made up, is when she clears it up. She hasn`t and that makes you wonder if she can.


Anybody can make any shit up and its up to the accused to clear their name. Riiiiight. OK, we now understand that you are a complete fool.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2016)

KingOFthe710 said:


> Many of you might be very surprised who you side with or who has many common values as you do. It also gives very detailed responses, graphs and correlation charts. Highly worth the 5 minutes. I'll tell you right now I hate trump I don't like Sanders but it's better than trump or Hilary so Sanders would be my vote. I scored 89 percent for Donald trump and 61 for Bernie. Gary Johnson I got a 92. I've had 3 classes of college students about 75 students total take it and all but 10 Have ended up with Gary Johnson. He trended from Reddit yet for some reason has already dropped out. Maybe a millenial thing but for 5 minutes of your time i promise you don't have anything better to do


Libertarian is not an idea or ideology. It is a belief. There is no example where a large society ever existed in this manner. People don't behave the way libertarian philosophy would have them behave. It is as unhinged in reality as Communism was conceived to be. Millions starved due to that experiment. So, no. Just, no


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Did you say you are a professor? Whoa dude, whoa..


They work for cheap nowdays. Its a matter of the market setting prices. The talent moves to professions that pay and those that can't do anything else fill in as contract labor. Libertarians would love it. 

Parents with money, of course wouldn't send their kids to a school with that guy on staff.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> They work for cheap nowdays. Its a matter of the market setting prices. The talent moves to professions that pay and those that can't do anything else fill in as contract labor. Libertarians would love it.
> 
> Parents with money, of course wouldn't send their kids to a school with that guy on staff.


I find this mildly hysterical, very sad, and a prime example of how people fail to understand their own power;

What IS a university? Buildings? The Quad? The football team? Logo shirts?

NO! A university is all about knowledge AND NONE OF THE ABOVE MATTERS AT ALL.

Who holds that precious resource? The professors. NO ONE ELSE. When is the last time an administrator taught a college course?

If professors are getting the shaft from the institution, all they need to do is walk the fuck out and start another one, and tell the chancellor who makes more than any of them while sitting on his ass to fuck off.

It only needs to happen once, and suddenly, other universities would scramble to find ways to value their staff A LOT better.

The fact that it never happens is more evidence in my mind that we have lost the American dream, we've trained our whole society to be sheeple. Even the knowledge workers.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Wingnuts don't listen to educated opinions because they conflict with their precious spoon fed Faux Spews propaganda.


Really?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I find this mildly hysterical, very sad, and a prime example of how people fail to understand their own power;
> 
> What IS a university? Buildings? The Quad? The football team? Logo shirts?
> 
> ...


I've been following developments at a nearby university with mixed feelings. Their engineering and science departments are growing and doing well while their ag and forestry departments have been under pressure. Liberal arts programs are treated as though they were a vestigial organ and simply allowed to exist as long as they are not a nuisance. In all cases the investment is in infrastructure and facilities. Investment in people to teach at the facility is a mixed bag with the most growth being in contract teaching, basically temporary workers. Because the professors are temporary, I question if they actually do more than just follow the program. 

I actually don't think the best way to teach the up and coming knowledge work force would be as you suggest by an ad-hoc college formed by rogue professors who may be really good but would be hampered without the infrastructure provided by a funded university. For example, science and mathematics in today's world need to to be taught in fairly expensive facilities and use expensive equipment. At least at the junior-senior levels and up, they do. 

Maybe liberal arts can be taught on-line but I still think the bringing together of people, both students and professors has as much value as the book knowledge. Learning how to share ideas, build relationships, work together, compete with each other are all things that I don't believe can be taught on line. Let's not forget that most business and political leaders come from this line of education, so we owe it to ourselves to give them as good an education as possible.

We, as in the people of my state and people in other states, are not investing enough in education. That's the real problem. 

My jab was at the libertarian idea of the market setting prices. In universities, this creates a race to the bottom that cripples future growth for the economy.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Really?


*It ain't ignorance that causes so much trouble; it's folks knowing so much that ain't so.*
^^Now that's a pretty lazy way to look at life.

Actually, ignorance does cause problems, Ben. The rules for distributing delegates were set well before the election. I hear your boy Trump is willing to shatter your party because he didn't know anything about the way delegates get appointed when he began his race. 

Bernie's biggest problem is the lack of time he's had for people to get to know him outside of his fairly small state. A few delegates difference from NH isn't going to make much of a difference when he's about 200 delegates behind.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I've been following developments at a nearby university with mixed feelings. Their engineering and science departments are growing and doing well while their ag and forestry departments have been under pressure. Liberal arts programs are treated as though they were a vestigial organ and simply allowed to exist as long as they are not a nuisance. In all cases the investment is in infrastructure and facilities. Investment in people to teach at the facility is a mixed bag with the most growth being in contract teaching, basically temporary workers. Because the professors are temporary, I question if they actually do more than just follow the program.
> 
> I actually don't think the best way to teach the up and coming knowledge work force would be as you suggest by an ad-hoc college formed by rogue professors who may be really good but would be hampered without the infrastructure provided by a funded university. For example, science and mathematics in today's world need to to be taught in fairly expensive facilities and use expensive equipment. At least at the junior-senior levels and up, they do.
> 
> ...


At the moment, the power flows all one way. Turning professors into temporary workers is not a tolerable situation for the future of our workforce, either directly for knowledge workers themselves, nor their consumers.

My suggestion is that we turn the value preposition around,and put the professors where they belong, in the driver's seat.

I simply cannot agree with your assessment that math instruction needs expensive infrastructure. The research? Sure. NOT the instruction.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> At the moment, the power flows all one way. Turning professors into temporary workers is not a tolerable situation for the future of our workforce, either directly for knowledge workers themselves, nor their consumers.
> 
> My suggestion is that we turn the value preposition around,and put the professors where they belong, in the driver's seat.
> 
> I simply cannot agree with your assessment that math instruction needs expensive infrastructure. The research? Sure. NOT the instruction.


Where will math-major students get instruction at leading edge math if not from a department that has a quality research department? Its true that undergraduate non-math majors don't need much in the way of infrastructure. 

Agree that professors should have more say about how the university operates. Beginning with converting most contractors into professor-employees. But nothing can improve unless our attitude towards funding education at all levels doesn't change. We spend more on prisons than on education.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Where will math-major students get instruction at leading edge math if not from a department that has a quality research department? Its true that undergraduate non-math majors don't need much in the way of infrastructure.
> 
> Agree that professors should have more say about how the university operates. Beginning with converting most contractors into professor-employees. But nothing can improve unless our attitude towards funding education at all levels doesn't change. We spend more on prisons than on education.


Your points are as good and valid as mine, and I don't find them at all contradictory.

The symbolic protest of an entire university's knowledge knowledge base walking out the door would make some serious waves, however.

The kind of waves that would wash much needed change over the system.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 17, 2016)

Happy 4:20 Bern another blunt.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Your points are as good and valid as mine, and I don't find them at all contradictory.
> 
> The symbolic protest of an entire university's knowledge knowledge base walking out the door would make some serious waves, however.
> 
> The kind of waves that would wash much needed change over the system.


Not disagreeing, just discussing viewpoints.

I wouldn't put my job (hypothetical) at risk without a union backing me and union legal representation to make sure the school and state administrators follow the law. And then, yes, if negotiations didn't resolve critical issues then a strike would be one of the options. Unionization at Oregon State and University of Oregon are just now beginning to have an effect and the largest problem looming is their survival. There is a ballot initiative in progress to dismantle professor-unions that were established just one or two years ago.

At this time, the unions in both schools are taking baby steps that can lead to more control of working conditions by the people that actually do the work. There is also the problem caused by disruption of tens of thousands of young people's education. Many of whom cannot afford to lose a term or more to a strike. So, yeah, a strike might shake things up but it could go haywire pretty fast given how weak the unions are at this time. But the unions can do a lot to prevent a such a strike if they are in a good negotiating position.

This all goes back to the erosion of union power which began in 1947 with laws that tilted negotiation power to big businesses and continues with increasingly negative attitudes towards union membership by the 94% of private sector workers who don't belong to a union. They view union workers as shirkers. Not true, but since when does the truth matter to some of these people.

And again, goddamit, Clinton isn't the person I'd like to see at the helm when labor rights are at stake.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2016)

People walking out in support of their rights and jobs would be a powerful lesson those college kids would do well to learn.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> People walking out in support of their rights and jobs would be a powerful lesson those college kids would do well to learn.


I visited the Oregon State and University of Oregon's professor union websites and it seems that they are taking some really smart and savvy steps, such as taking a student oriented stance towards tuition, student fees and racial issues, testifying in Salem on bills that affect the professors as well as students and pro-active participation in budgeting for next year. I'm guessing that the administration too is trying to figure out how to work with the relatively new unions. It seems pretty healthy to me. Baby steps but progress nonethless.

So, a lot is being done in lieu of a walk out. Maybe you'd rather see it happen faster and I would like that too but the cart is moving and none of the participants want to upset it right now. Its not for an outsider like me to say what's right or wrong about what they are doing.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I visited the Oregon State and University of Oregon's professor union websites and it seems that they are taking some really smart and savvy steps, such as taking a student oriented stance towards tuition, student fees and racial issues, testifying in Salem on bills that affect the professors as well as students and pro-active participation in budgeting for next year. I'm guessing that the administration too is trying to figure out how to work with the relatively new unions. It seems pretty healthy to me. Baby steps but progress nonethless.
> 
> So, a lot is being done in lieu of a walk out. Maybe you'd rather see it happen faster and I would like that too but the cart is moving and none of the participants want to upset it right now. Its not for an outsider like me to say what's right or wrong about what they are doing.


Hey that's great for Oregon, now how about the other 49?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 17, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Happy 4:20 Bern another blunt.


Sorry I'm late..just getting started


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Hey that's great for Oregon, now how about the other 49?


yeah, how about it? What's going on in Colorado?

Oregon has its population of wing nuts but is pretty progressive compared to other states. Bernie is going to poll well over 60% next month.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> yeah, how about it? What's going on in Colorado?




They already voted..Bernie won.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 17, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Happy 4:20 Bern another blunt.


you're a few days early, you must be on druqs.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> you're a few days early, you must be on druqs.
> View attachment 3659521


It was 4:20 PM but we on the east coast get everything good first New Years, 4:20, 4/20, Christmas, etc. Etc. probably why y'all grow more weed depression from waiting the extra few hours.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 17, 2016)

I bet Ron Paul is Kicking himself in the ass for not offering free college in his campaign speeches


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> They already voted..Bernie won.


Yep, before Bernie tanked it.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yep, before Bernie tanked it.


Whaaaaat?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Whaaaaat?


I'm just yanking skys chain as I'm sure she is yanking at mine. Colorado's primary was over and done while Bernie's campaign was still looking good. He needed to do better than he did on March 15th. That's when his campaign went into the mode its in now.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm just yanking skys chain as I'm sure she is yanking at mine. Colorado's primary was over and done while Bernie's campaign was still looking good. He needed to do better than he did on March 15th. That's when his campaign went into the mode its in now.


Bernie represents our people's conscience, while Donald the Chump represents our ego.

Mrs Clinton represents... what?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 17, 2016)

Hey, schuy. I am on page 127. I have convinced myself to read the entire thread before I contribute. So far?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3659794
> 
> Hey, schuy. I am on page 127. I have convinced myself to read the entire thread before I contribute. So far?


LMFAO 

That just might be the best comment yet!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm just yanking skys chain as I'm sure she is yanking at mine. Colorado's primary was over and done while Bernie's campaign was still looking good. He needed to do better than he did on March 15th. That's when his campaign went into the mode its in now.


Next Super Bowl I think we should declare a winner and go home after the first half..don't you agree?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3659794
> 
> Hey, schuy. I am on page 127. I have convinced myself to read the entire thread before I contribute. So far?


Pinny!!! Don't do it!!!! This thread is not worth!!!..especially when @ChesusRice offers up his famous 'I'll leave RIU forever if you vote dem'..we have many single cell creatures here.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Pinny!!! Don't do it!!!! This thread is not worth!!!..especially when @ChesusRice offers up his famous 'I'll leave RIU forever if you vote dem'..we have many single cell creatures here.


Promise. I made it to page 227 last night. Still a bit to go yet. Some very interesting shit to read, so far, to say the least.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Promise. I made it to page 227 last night. Still a bit to go yet. Some very interesting shit to read, so far, to say the least.


I'm honored that someone who has a Christmas tree size grow is reading me..I lubs you

And thanks for posting again this place sux without you..I was crushed when I heard you were gone.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 18, 2016)

28k for Sanders in Brooklyn yesterday while Hillary is picking up a check from Clooney in LA.

Crowds bigger than Obama ever had..Hillary is down to hotel lobby crowds and yet?..talk about country club politics.

Double digit lead in NY, my ass..d'aaaaaaaaarrrrr derp..anyone have a bridge to sell us?

This is where I insert citation but..oh what the hell..take your pick:

http://www.alternet.org/media/10-brilliant-quotes-noam-chomsky-how-media-really-operates-america


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 18, 2016)

Dog bless SNL for keeping it real


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Pinny!!! Don't do it!!!! This thread is not worth!!!..especially when @ChesusRice offers up his famous 'I'll leave RIU forever if you vote dem'..we have many single cell creatures here.


I never said that. You are truly batshit insane


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 18, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I never said that. You are truly batshit insane


And yet, not unlike a pileup on the freeway, you just can't turn away. ..


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 18, 2016)

Trump aint my man and Sanders doesn't stand a chance. 

This thing has been rigged in favor of Billary from the get-go. Sanders is just too stupid and hard headed to acknowledge it, at least publicly.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Next Super Bowl I think we should declare a winner and go home after the first half..don't you agree?


....and the band played on.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 18, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Trump aint my man and Sanders doesn't stand a chance.
> 
> This thing has been rigged in favor of Billary from the get to.







Oh man, a female running for president, after 8 years of a black man's time in office? It must piss you off so fucking bad... Isn't it time for your nap, you old cunt?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Next Super Bowl I think we should declare a winner and go home after the first half..don't you agree?


I don't understand what you mean. Why would we stop the Stupor Bowl at half time?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 18, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I never said that. You are truly batshit insane


OK, I smell a rat. We all saw it. Did you go back and delete the post?


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> OK, I smell a rat. We all saw it. Did you go back and delete the post?


NO
I said if you both promised to support whoever is the democratic nominee

I would leave this thread.
Nothing was deleted It is someplace still there.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Corso312 (Apr 18, 2016)

This dirty, lying, filthy whore will feel the bern ...or I'm done with politics.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 18, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> This dirty, lying, filthy whore will feel the bern ...or I'm done with politics.


Get ready for life without politics


----------



## londonfog (Apr 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Next Super Bowl I think we should declare a winner and go home after the first half..don't you agree?


Depends on the score and how much beer is left


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 18, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> NO
> I said if you both promised to support whoever is the democratic nominee
> 
> I would leave this thread.
> Nothing was deleted It is someplace still there.


Oh..wishful thinking I guess..combined with the annual 'goodbye thread' at Christmas..why should I have to remember your shit?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't understand what you mean. Why would we stop the Stupor Bowl at half time?


So why would we declare Clinton the winner before all states have voted?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 18, 2016)

Just in..

If this is true..

https://news.vice.com/article/bernie-sanders-hillary-clinton-victory-fund-dnc-campaign-finance-rules


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 18, 2016)

I can't wait until tomorrow nights results

I was thinking narrow margin..but the feeling I'm getting is its gonna be huge.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 18, 2016)

You know, Colorado's primary was also closed, only those who were registered Democrats back in December of '15 could participate in the caucus on March 1.

And we know how that one turned out.

The final tally in the delegate count simply does no justice to the crowds of first time caucus goers who showed up in support of Bernie that night. It was the invisible landslide.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So why would we declare Clinton the winner before all states have voted?


who declared hillary the winner?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I was thinking narrow margin..but the feeling I'm getting is its gonna be huge.


Huge? You joining the Trump camp?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Huge? You joining the Trump camp?


stop fantasizing about trump's penis.

it may be larger than yours, but it is still tiny.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> stop fantasizing about trump's penis.
> 
> it may be larger than yours, but it is still tiny.


How long did it take you to do that sketch as you embraced your hours upon hours bro mad on?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> How long did it take you to do that sketch as you embraced your hours upon hours bro mad on?


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sure, but at least people aren't left to starve on the streets with other ones


Russia-40 million starved to death....Chine-unknown millions....Cambodia-unknown millions


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So why would we declare Clinton the winner before all states have voted?


Why did they declare Obama the winner before all the votes were cast? cBecause the party elects the nominee, not the voters.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Russia-40 million starved to death....Chine-unknown millions....Cambodia-unknown millions


didn't you also say there are 90 men in alaska for every woman?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> didn't you also say there are 90 men in alaska for every woman?


I knew the ratio was lopsided, but I had no idea!


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Anybody can make any shit up and its up to the accused to clear their name. Riiiiight. OK, we now understand that you are a complete fool.



If you don`t, people can believe the made up shit and rely it along till it comes back at ya.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 18, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> If you don`t, people can believe the made up shit and rely it along till it comes back at ya.


That's the problem of being a public figure. People can say what the say and others can argue with them and it doesn't really matter if the public figure delivers on their promises. And if they don't, it doesn't matter then either. So all you and faux news have done adds up to pretty much nothing.

The difference is that these charges have to stick in the courts before Hillary can be convicted of doing wrong. A different matter there. The worst case I've seen is that she did nothing worse than the equivalent of jaywalking. Is jaywalking so bad that you'd get your underwear all bunched up and angry about it. Seems kind of ridiculous to me.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The final tally in the delegate count simply does no justice to the crowds of first time caucus goers who showed up in support of Bernie that night. It was the invisible landslide.


And the true landslide yet to come..


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> who declared hillary the winner?


Ummmmm, more like who here hasn't?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 19, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Russia-40 million starved to death....Chine-unknown millions....Cambodia-unknown millions


Top Soci-Demi nations


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 19, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Why did they declare Obama the winner before all the votes were cast? cBecause the party elects the nominee, not the voters.


You mean the delegate super delegate mashup?

Since your late to our little party here..try looking up the definition of super-delegate.

I thought of you last night while driving in my brand new Charger Hemi..over that Yuuuuuge bridge going into St. Pete..the wind in my blonder than blonde locks..da ganja swirling around me..right at sunset..and all those taxes I pay now..ahhhhhhhhhhh..I love paying taxes.

Why do the wealthy hate America?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 19, 2016)

From morning joe..how is Bernie going to handle his loss tonight?

Pathetic.


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You mean the delegate super delegate mashup?
> 
> Since your late to our little party here..try looking up the definition of super-delegate.


Hilary was ahead when they stopped counting votes and declared Obama the nominee. Been here since August, 2015.


schuylaar said:


> I thought of you last night while driving in my brand new Charger Hemi..over that Yuuuuuge bridge going into St. Pete..the wind in my blonder than blonde locks..da ganja swirling around me..ri


A little break from reality? Nice to hear your thinking of me in your fantasies. Was I nekkid? Warning: that bridge sometimes falls down.


schuylaar said:


> .and all those taxes I pay now..ahhhhhhhhhhh..I love paying taxes.


What's the process for taxing an EBT card?


schuylaar said:


> Y
> Why do the wealthy hate America?


I'm pretty sure it's you that hates America, and you're definitely not wealthy.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 19, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Hilary was ahead when they stopped counting votes and declared Obama the nominee. Been here since August, 2015.
> 
> A little break from reality? Nice to hear your thinking of me in your fantasies. Was I nekkid? Warning: that bridge sometimes falls down.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was thinking if Red could only see me now..you were my inspiration to give up school slacker life..it made more sense..plus I can buy some kewl new lights for my garden..that bridge is scary as shit..I was thinking how long on the open water it is and what it's like in a storm..no you weren't naked but your doll was.FYI..no tax on EBT.

I make way more money than you..so suck it!


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 19, 2016)

What lights you getting Schuy? Cob LEDs?


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 19, 2016)

http://www.inquisitr.com/3007504/bernie-sanders-closes-delegate-gap-to-194-ahead-of-new-york-primary/


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Get ready for life without politics



If that's how it shakes out then so be it, its in the hand of the NYers to do the right thing, NY will make or Break this campaign.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Ummmmm, more like who here hasn't?


You have selective hearing if you think that's what "everybody" is saying.

Like you, I'm pulling for a big win for Sanders today. He can't lose in a newspaper poll. And nobody really knows what's going to happen today.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> http://www.inquisitr.com/3007504/bernie-sanders-closes-delegate-gap-to-194-ahead-of-new-york-primary/


Good article. Amazing how the major media outlets just keep pumping the garbage when it's clear they've lost all credibility. 

I think We the People should force the breakup of Big Corporate Media, so they can return to their roots; REPORTING the news, as opposed to sitting in their office and making it up based solely on what they want to hear!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You have selective hearing if you think that's what "everybody" is saying.
> 
> Like you, I'm pulling for a big win for Sanders today. He can't lose in a newspaper poll. And nobody really knows what's going to happen today.


I think it's going to look a lot like Colorado.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> From morning joe..how is Bernie going to handle his loss tonight?
> 
> Pathetic.


And they wonder why they aren't taken seriously?


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Good article. Amazing how the major media outlets just keep pumping the garbage when it's clear they've lost all credibility.
> 
> I think We the People should force the breakup of Big Corporate Media, so they can return to their roots; REPORTING the news, as opposed to sitting in their office and making it up based solely on what they want to hear!





All it would take is 24-25 real journalists who have some integrity..you wouldn't think it'd be that hard to assemble that.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> All it would take is 24-25 real journalists who have some integrity..you wouldn't think it'd be that hard to assemble that.


That, and an audience.

Sadly, this was just tried; al Jazeera America ran for several years, had a ton of top notch journalists doing great work, exposes, hard hitting and highly insightful opinion columnists, and do you know what happened?

NO ONE NOTICED. They shut down for lack of viewership, just last month.

It's for reasons like this that I wonder if maybe America is getting what it really deserves.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 19, 2016)

I coulda told ya that would never work, the name AL Jazera will never catch on here..it should have been called American News or some shit.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I coulda told ya that would never work, the name AL Jazera will never catch on here..it should have been called American News or some shit.


That in itself is a sad commentary on the stupidity ingrained in our nation.

Ali Velshi isn't a chump, man- he did a lot of good work digging at the seamy underbelly of Wall Street while he was there. I'm guessing he's not getting back on with CNBC anytime soon, he dug too deep.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Ali Velshi isn't a chump, man- he did a lot of good work digging at the seamy underbelly of Wall Street while he was there. I'm guessing he's not getting back on with CNBC anytime soon, he dug too deep.


That's Sanders talk, and fictional. I happen to like Wall Street more than I like the shysters in the cannabis industry. Why don't you attack the shit that goes on in the cannabis industry - the pollen chuckers, the rocket fuel salesmen, the indoor light hawkers? It's rampant and you know it.


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> That's the problem of being a public figure. People can say what the say and others can argue with them and it doesn't really matter if the public figure delivers on their promises. And if they don't, it doesn't matter then either. So all you and faux news have done adds up to pretty much nothing.
> 
> The difference is that these charges have to stick in the courts before Hillary can be convicted of doing wrong. A different matter there. The worst case I've seen is that she did nothing worse than the equivalent of jaywalking. Is jaywalking so bad that you'd get your underwear all bunched up and angry about it. Seems kind of ridiculous to me.


 As I told you before, Hillary is an attorney and knows how to get things done for her via her Staff so if ever needed, wont stick charges to her.

The point isn`t really about her going to jail, although it would be neat, it`s more ,...Do we need her type as President ? (crooked career politician) I say no.

The new guy gets his turn.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 19, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> That's Sanders talk, and fictional. I happen to like Wall Street more than I like the shysters in the cannabis industry. Why don't you attack the shit that goes on in the cannabis industry - the pollen chuckers, the rocket fuel salesmen, the indoor light hawkers? It's rampant and you know it.


Uhh, the cannabis industry doesn't control the global financial market


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Uhh, the cannabis industry doesn't control the global financial market


Butbutbut... that's not what THEY said!


----------



## londonfog (Apr 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> If that's how it shakes out then so be it, its in the hand of the NYers to do the right thing, NY will make or Break this campaign.


The campaign is already broke. Bernie started to late


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What lights you getting Schuy? Cob LEDs?


Yes, I want to buy cool lights..tired of the heat..lots of options out there now.

Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2016)

so did they call it for hillary yet?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 19, 2016)

Massive shady shit going down in NY

Bungled NYC primary voting sparks Board of Elections probe: 'We intend to find out why BOE is so consistently disorganized, chaotic and inefficient'

https://vid.me/DAIi


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Massive shady shit going down in NY
> 
> Bungled NYC primary voting sparks Board of Elections probe: 'We intend to find out why BOE is so consistently disorganized, chaotic and inefficient'
> 
> https://vid.me/DAIi


Lol the illusion of fairness in American elections is another casualty of this election cycle.

GOOD! It's about time Americans woke up to how badly they're being railroaded.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I think it's going to look a lot like Colorado.


This will be nothing like Colorado. Colorado runs a caucus, while NY runs a primary. Very different.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hillary supporters are just like Trump supporters

Any of you guys have any interactions with any of them?

Moderate democrats are a joke. Since the democratic party has shifted way to the right, they might as well be republicans. I never would have thought taking so much money from Wall St. wouldn't matter to people who call themselves democrats, they brush it off just like republicans do. Pretty sick shit if you ask me. I read an article today that said Sanders supporters just don't know anything about how politics works that was defending the electoral college system

I won't be voting for her whether she wins or not


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 19, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> That's Sanders talk, and fictional. I happen to like Wall Street more than I like the shysters in the cannabis industry. Why don't you attack the shit that goes on in the cannabis industry - the pollen chuckers, the rocket fuel salesmen, the indoor light hawkers? It's rampant and you know it.


Ben's off his meds again. 
First a "Bernie is a communist" completely propagands meme that is more in the style of communist-Pravda than anything Bernie says or proposes,
Then a Wall-street & cannabis grower rant. Seriously? Wall Street pollen chuckers? 

Call the doc Ben, your meds need to be increased. Or taken away or something but you need help.

Suckit Ben, you have 8 more years of Democratic Presidents to whine about. Up those meds!


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> This will be nothing like Colorado. Colorado runs a caucus, while NY runs a primary. Very different.


Oh, really? I missed that detail completely. Thanks.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, really? I missed that detail completely. Thanks.


did you really ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Suckit Ben, you have 8 more years of Democratic Presidents to whine about.


i bet it's less than that. uncle ben is pretty old and needs half a dozen prescription medications just to keep alive. 

his continued existence is less natural than homosexuality.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 19, 2016)

Absolutely @schuylaar ...diy led cree cob lights..3590's ... @ttystikk is lil more knowledgeable but hop into the led threads..let em know you are a girl n they will be stepping over each others dicks to help you...but my next move is replace my 5k hid watts with 3590 - 3500k led cree cobs... Drive em low n the $ saved in juice adds up quickly.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The campaign is already broke. Bernie started to late




Its never 2 late for a revolution buddy.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That in itself is a sad commentary on the stupidity ingrained in our nation.
> 
> Ali Velshi isn't a chump, man- he did a lot of good work digging at the seamy underbelly of Wall Street while he was there. I'm guessing he's not getting back on with CNBC anytime soon, he dug too deep.





If a dumbass like me knows it, the marketing-sales department is utterly useless..its common sense brother.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The campaign is already broke. Bernie started to late




I wish there was a dislike button.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> did you really ?


sarcasm, sarge


----------



## londonfog (Apr 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> sarcasm, sarge


sarcasm towards a comment not directed at you


----------



## londonfog (Apr 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I wish there was a dislike button.


Don't hide from the truth. Time to face reality


----------



## londonfog (Apr 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Its never 2 late for a revolution buddy.


Bernie has a wonderful message. Bernie is not the revolution


----------



## londonfog (Apr 19, 2016)

Hillary takes New York. Can we now say Bernie is all the way done. He might be burnt. Bernie feeling his burn


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Massive shady shit going down in NY
> 
> Bungled NYC primary voting sparks Board of Elections probe: 'We intend to find out why BOE is so consistently disorganized, chaotic and inefficient'
> 
> https://vid.me/DAIi


Here's NPR's story; 

http://www.npr.org/2016/04/19/474896027/after-more-than-100-000-voters-dropped-in-brooklyn-city-officials-call-for-actio


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Absolutely @schuylaar ...diy led cree cob lights..3590's ... @ttystikk is lil more knowledgeable but hop into the led threads..let em know you are a girl n they will be stepping over each others dicks to help you...but my next move is replace my 5k hid watts with 3590 - 3500k led cree cobs... Drive em low n the $ saved in juice adds up quickly.


The funniest thing to us COB LED converts is when someone uses the electric bill to justify/indict the decision to switch. Why, you might ask?

COB LED runs cooler, saving both on power bills and helping to improve the quality of the product. Running cooler also saves on HVAC investment, maintenance and especially operating costs.

Better spectrum helps vigor, health, growth, terpenes and makes them look darn nice in the grow. Seriously.

No bulb replacement. Again, look past the basic costs of the biannual ritual of bulb replacement to realize that lumen/PAR depreciation doesn't just happen at the end of this interval, BOTH spectrum AND PAR/Watt efficiency suffer the effects of aging cumulatively, starting the very first time the lamp is struck. In other words, the only time the lamp actually delivers its rated output is during your very first day cycle. It's alllllllllll downhill from there. How much do you think a cumulative 15% less light costs YOU in terms of yield?

Then, there's the maintenance labor aspect itself; replacing bulbs is a bitch. And even dangerous, depending on where those lamps are and whether any get dropped.

Dropped HID?! INSTANT HAZMAT SITE! EVERY HID has mercury in it, so if you smash one, you've just coated the whole area in mercury dust- or vapor if it was running. Mercury very bad, just saying.

Power problems? COB LED don't care. But HID lamps must have a cooling off period, almost none of them will hot restrike.

So yeah, you'll save some on your power bill- but those savings will be dwarfed by the combination of even larger savings outlined above and in increased yields and quality.

I predict that in 5 years, only die hard Luddites will be clinging to their light bulbs, and they'll be finding lamp replacements to be a daunting challenge. This trend will be accelerated by the public perception of the indoor grow industry's wasteful habits, power company's desires to reduce demand and general environmentalism.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> If a dumbass like me knows it, the marketing-sales department is utterly useless..its common sense brother.


Dude, no American broadcasting company can find investors to do it. The royal family of Qatar are the majority owners of al Jazeera, they were the only 'dumbasses' willing to try. They logically felt they could leverage an existing news brand here, hoping that the average viewer could look past- or even appreciate- is international name. 

I think your criticism is shortsighted.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Its never 2 late for a revolution buddy.


Rebuttal by The Who; 

...and then we get on our knees and pray, 
We don't get fooled again!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Hillary supporters are just like Trump supporters
> 
> Any of you guys have any interactions with any of them?
> 
> ...


These people believe the lie they're told that campaign contributions don't affect democracy. 

Joseph Goebbels knew the power of a big lie; the bigger the lie, the more readily it's believed. 

It is absolutely time to start drawing parallels with historical figures, it should be alarming that American politics- BOTH sides- now resembles a fascist oligopoly (thanks, @Padawanbater2 ) more than any other ideological approach. 

These fuckers mean to take power unto themselves and keep it, the will of the People in this country be damned.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hillary takes New York. Can we now say Bernie is all the way done. He might be burnt. Bernie feeling his burn


i don't think they want to talk about it.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 19, 2016)

Bernie Sanders already won just by being in the race. Clinton will have no choice but to adopt some of his positions.

So please don't be sad that Sanders isn't the nominee. Just vote Democrat in the fall.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I coulda told ya that would never work, the name AL Jazera will never catch on here..it should have been called American News or some shit.


I was just gonna say that^^


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 19, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Bernie Sanders already won just by being in the race. Clinton will have no choice but to adopt some of his positions.
> 
> So please don't be sad that Sanders isn't the nominee. Just vote Democrat in the fall.


She won't get my vote, not because I'm sad Sanders didn't win, but because I won't support corruption

Now there's nobody that actually represents American interests. Both parties represent corporate interests


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> She won't get my vote, not because I'm sad Sanders didn't win, but because I won't support corruption
> 
> Now there's nobody that actually represents American interests. Both parties represent corporate interests


THIS. 

+ REP


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 19, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> That's Sanders talk, and fictional. I happen to like Wall Street more than I like the shysters in the cannabis industry. Why don't you attack the shit that goes on in the cannabis industry - the pollen chuckers, the rocket fuel salesmen, the indoor light hawkers? It's rampant and you know it.


Tell me more..what is pollen chucker?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 19, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> She won't get my vote, not because I'm sad Sanders didn't win, but because I won't support corruption
> 
> Now there's nobody that actually represents American interests. Both parties represent corporate interests




We fight on..


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> THIS.
> 
> + REP


++rep


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yes, I want to buy cool lights..tired of the heat..lots of options out there now.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions?


Cheaper than COB LED is 315W CMH lights.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I was just gonna say that^^


That's parochial thinking, I know you're better than that. 

Their audience never was the Faux Spews believer, anyway.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 20, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Absolutely @schuylaar ...diy led cree cob lights..3590's ... @ttystikk is lil more knowledgeable but hop into the led threads..let em know you are a girl n they will be stepping over each others dicks to help you...but my next move is replace my 5k hid watts with 3590 - 3500k led cree cobs... Drive em low n the $ saved in juice adds up quickly.


Thanks I'll do that..


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's parochial thinking, I know you're better than that.
> 
> Their audience never was the Faux Spews believer, anyway.


No..I just put myself in the shoes of an average American and their racist beliefs..apparently there are plenty..see Trump rally crowds.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Cheaper than COB LED is 315W CMH lights.


There's no changing spectrums, correct?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 20, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hillary takes New York. Can we now say Bernie is all the way done. He might be burnt. Bernie feeling his burn


Nope..we continue..because the issues are not going away..neither will we..to the end.

Clinton Sycophants..there will be NO rally around that, that..thing.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> No..I just put myself in the shoes of an average American and their racist beliefs..apparently there are plenty..see Trump rally crowds.


Not their target market. They were looking for people who understand that news is something you see and report, as opposed to manufacturing in the studio.

Please keep in mind that only half a given population can have below average intelligence.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> There's no changing spectrums, correct?


Not sure what you're asking here? If you're thinking that you can both veg and bloom under 315W CMH lights, you'd be correct.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Nope..we continue..because the issues are not going away..neither will we..to the end.
> 
> Clinton Sycophants..there will be NO rally around that, that..thing.


You only making this harder for you. Time to wake up


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 20, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> She won't get my vote, not because I'm sad Sanders didn't win, but because I won't support corruption
> 
> Now there's nobody that actually represents American interests. Both parties represent corporate interests


Politics IS corrupt, always has been and always will be, as it's means of operation dictates that. 

Thinking one misguided doddering old economic imbecile hypocrite from Vermont was going to change that was an error on your part. 

In fact, your boy Bernie was already corrupted by politics even before he entered the puppet show Presidential race. Didn't he rail AGAINST the military industrial complex all the while protecting the woefully inept F-35 program in Vermont? Bernie voted WITH Hillary over 90% of the time....ahem.

You are right on one account though as there can't possible be anyone person who "represents American interests", because out of 350 million or so people the interests are very diverse. 

Now get back to your oar, slave.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 20, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Bernie Sanders already won just by being in the race. Clinton will have no choice but to adopt some of his positions.
> 
> So please don't be sad that Sanders isn't the nominee. Just vote Democrat in the fall.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2016)

This election cycle has laid bare the fact that America is NOT a democracy.

I'm interested to see what the 'electorate' will do about it, if anything.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This election cycle has laid bare the fact that America is NOT a democracy.
> 
> I'm interested to see what the 'electorate' will do about it, if anything.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This election cycle has laid bare the fact that America is NOT a democracy.
> 
> I'm interested to see what the 'electorate' will do about it, if anything.


there is something that just doesn't add up here..we're not stupid..therefore..

FACT: minimally, 20% of Bernie supporters will NOT be supporting Hillary 'no matter what'..geeze, I hope she doesn't need our votes..could become dicey for her.

all hail President Trump!

now ask yourself, is your Capital Gains worth Trump?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 20, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Bernie Sanders already won just by being in the race. Clinton will have no choice but to adopt some of his positions.
> 
> So please don't be sad that Sanders isn't the nominee. Just vote Democrat in the fall.


I'm an Independent..soooooo, um..no?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 20, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You only making this harder for you. Time to wake up


take your own advice, London.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 20, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Bernie Sanders already won just by being in the race. Clinton will have no choice but to adopt some of his positions.
> 
> So please don't be sad that Sanders isn't the nominee. Just vote Democrat in the fall.


Well don't be sad when Trump wins this fall... Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


>


They're all dirty, some are just worse than others. 

Mrs Clinton isn't a Democrat. She's a republican in disguise and in today's political climate, that makes her a fascist.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You only making this harder for you. Time to wake up


Wake up?!

To what? The delusion that a Democrat who acts like a republican is in any way different or a choice? 

Maybe you're the one still asleep.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 20, 2016)

Really needed Bern to grab new york. Dammit.
Cnn is jumping all over this. Saying shes got it pretty much. Cant stand network news. They all have thier own agenda. I been really into the Young Turks lately. I agree with alot of what they say. Not all of it...but alot.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 20, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 3661524


We get it. Were all sheep blah blah blah. Democracy has faults. I ask you...what is a solution?


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 20, 2016)

since1991 said:


> We get it. Were all sheep blah blah blah. Democracy has faults. I ask you...what is a solution?



Freedom.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2016)

since1991 said:


> We get it. Were all sheep blah blah blah. Democracy has faults. I ask you...what is a solution?


I say we rip a page from the book our Founding Fathers wrote when they said they fully expected the American people would revolt every twenty years or so. 

They underestimated our complacency. 

We stand up, stop allowing one party or another to run our democracy for their own gain, and take responsibility for our own freedom. 

...I fear that my words amount to wishful thinking.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I say we rip a page from the book our Founding Fathers wrote when they said they fully expected the American people would revolt every twenty years or so.
> 
> They underestimated our complacency.
> 
> ...



As an individual the decision to own yourself must come from within. 

So, yes we agree that people should take responsibility for their own freedom, but democracy doesn't do that, it removes the freedom of the individual and replaces it with the recipe to create that which exists now.

"They" did not underestimate complacency, they target marketed it, very successfully.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I say we rip a page from the book our Founding Fathers wrote when they said they fully expected the American people would revolt every twenty years or so.
> 
> They underestimated our complacency.
> 
> ...


I'm down.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Now get back to your oar, slave.


didn't you also enslave your children by signing them up for social security numbers and sending them to public indoctrination schools?

you are dumb as fuck, and a slave.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> "They" did not underestimate complacency, they target marketed it, very successfully.


If the founding fathers didn't, those who are ruining our country now sure are.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This election cycle has laid bare the fact that America is NOT a democracy.
> 
> I'm interested to see what the 'electorate' will do about it, if anything.


You should of learned that in school.
The USA is a republic not a democracy


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 20, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You should of learned that in school.
> The USA is a republic not a democracy


It's both a republic that utilizes democracy as a system of governance


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm an Independent..soooooo, um..no?


8 months ago we couldn't get you to shut up in your support for Clinton. The turd sandwich train arrived for dinner, you aint going to eat the Sanders turd, you are going to have to settle for the Clinton turd.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You should of learned that in school.
> The USA is a republic not a democracy


If it doesn't represent the needs of our people, you can paint the pig with any linguistic lipstick you like but it will still be a pig.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If it doesn't represent the needs of our people, you can paint the pig with any linguistic lipstick you like but it will still be a pig.


Move to Canada or Somalia then


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Move to Canada or Somalia then


Why don't you? You can sit in your comfy armchair and sneer via keyboard all you want, but it won't amount to shit. 

Citizenship demands more; one's vote is the END of the process of fighting for what we think is right, not the beginning. You're just lazy and want everyone else to be the same, so you won't feel badly about sitting uselessly on your tubby butt.

This is your wake up call; Mrs Clinton isn't going to make a damned thing better for YOU, so maybe you should put down your drink of choice, get out of that comfy armchair, come out from behind the monitor and actually get involved.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Why don't you? You can sit in your comfy armchair and sneer via keyboard all you want, but it won't amount to shit.
> 
> Citizenship demands more; one's vote is the END of the process of fighting for what we think is right, not the beginning. You're just lazy and want everyone else to be the same, so you won't feel badly about sitting uselessly on your tubby butt.
> 
> This is your wake up call; Mrs Clinton isn't going to make a damned thing better for YOU, so maybe you should put down your drink of choice, get out of that comfy armchair, come out from behind the monitor and actually get involved.


Nobody is sneering here. But you are acting like a child willing to burn down his own house because he didn't get his way.
the only way Sanders loses if you don't vote and Cruz becomes the President.
Clinton is for universal healthcare. She just isn't stupid enough to advocate for it before she gets in


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Nobody is sneering here. But you are acting like a child willing to burn down his own house because he didn't get his way.
> the only way Sanders loses if you don't vote and Cruz becomes the President.
> Clinton is for universal healthcare. She just isn't stupid enough to advocate for it before she gets in


There you go again, condescendingly labeling people's passions and activism. Why, is it because you don't have any yourself?
@schuylaar may be acting out a bit but I've been analytical, not petulant. Yes, there's a difference; It's called the willingness to think.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> There you go again, condescendingly labeling people's passions and activism. Why, is it because you don't have any yourself?
> @schuylaar may be acting out a bit but I've been analytical, not petulant. Yes, there's a difference; It's called the willingness to think.


You going to vote for Clinton when she is the eventual nominee?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Nobody is sneering here. But you are acting like a child willing to burn down his own house because he didn't get his way.
> the only way Sanders loses if you don't vote and Cruz becomes the President.
> Clinton is for universal healthcare. She just isn't stupid enough to advocate for it before she gets in


Sanders will lose in the democratic convention if people like yourself are willing to settle.

You need to respect the decision not to settle for one the other corporate sponsored 'choice', because it's increasingly looking like it's the only choice we actually have.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You going to vote for Clinton when she is the eventual nominee?


As I've said before, I'll wait to make that decision. Mrs Clinton has been doing little to make a case for herself with me, however.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> As I've said before, I'll wait to make that decision. Mrs Clinton has been doing little to make a case for herself with me, however.


She is the only shit sandwich left in the cafeteria that wont kill you.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow I'm further left than Sanders and I am still voting for whoever the democratic nominee is


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Wow I'm further left than Sanders and I am still voting for whoever the democratic nominee is
> View attachment 3661858


Nice. Where do I take the quiz?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2016)

http://www.politicalcompass.org/uselection2016

Where this came from;


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> She is the only shit sandwich left in the cafeteria that wont kill you.


Says who? She sure seemed willing to give war a chance while she was running State.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Says who? She sure seemed willing to give war a chance while she was running State.


She voted for the Iraq war because she was afraid if she didn't it would hurt her politically.
I never claimed to like her. I just like her more than any of the republican candidates.
Sanders is off the menu.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> She voted for the Iraq war because she was afraid if she didn't it would hurt her politically.
> I never claimed to like her. I just like her more than any of the republican candidates.
> Sanders is off the menu.


We will see where things end up. Mr Sanders is no more finished than the nomination process.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Sanders will lose in the democratic convention if people like yourself are willing to settle.
> 
> You need to respect the decision not to settle for one the other corporate sponsored 'choice', because it's increasingly looking like it's the only choice we actually have.


Sanders already lost


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> We will see where things end up. Mr Sanders is no more finished than the nomination process.


Sanders is done


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders is done


Why do you keep working so hard to throw your own first choice under the bus? The process isn't over and the biggest liberal state hasn't voted.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Not sure what you're asking here? If you're thinking that you can both veg and bloom under 315W CMH lights, you'd be correct.


yes that's what I meant..Ill be ready in another month or so..just need to replace my 1000W


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 20, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> She voted for the Iraq war because she was afraid if she didn't it would hurt her politically.
> I never claimed to like her. I just like her more than any of the republican candidates.
> Sanders is off the menu.


hurt her?..hurt her?..what about all those kids who never came home?..or perhaps husbands and wives that didn't come back to their children?
you make me sick

you deserve President Trump.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 20, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> 8 months ago we couldn't get you to shut up in your support for Clinton. The turd sandwich train arrived for dinner, you aint going to eat the Sanders turd, you are going to have to settle for the Clinton turd.


this thread is older than 8 months, liar.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Why do you keep working so hard to throw your own first choice under the bus? The process isn't over and the biggest liberal state hasn't voted.


because he's shaking in his boots over what a trump presidency might mean globally.

pretty shaky circumstances just to keep your capital gains.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 20, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Nobody is sneering here. But you are acting like a child willing to burn down his own house because he didn't get his way.
> the only way Sanders loses if you don't vote and Cruz becomes the President.
> Clinton is for universal healthcare. She just isn't stupid enough to advocate for it before she gets in


burning down houses is Red's gig not Tty's.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 20, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Really needed Bern to grab new york. Dammit.
> Cnn is jumping all over this. Saying shes got it pretty much. Cant stand network news. They all have thier own agenda. I been really into the Young Turks lately. I agree with alot of what they say. Not all of it...but alot.


don't listen to the media..I know it's hard. but if it's any consolation..so do MANY others..you should read the comments..other voters are as upset as you that Bernie is and has been receiving unfair treatment.

it'll make you laugh specifically MSNBC.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> There you go again, condescendingly labeling people's passions and activism. Why, is it because you don't have any yourself?
> @schuylaar may be acting out a bit but I've been analytical, not petulant. Yes, there's a difference; It's called the willingness to think.


acting out?

wow.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> yes that's what I meant..Ill be ready in another month or so..just need to replace my 1000W


To do a good job of that replacement, use two 315W CMH lights. Your yield will remain about the same and terpenes and flavors should improve.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> burning down houses is Red's gig not Tty's.


Who says?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> acting out?
> 
> wow.


You'll notice I didn't call you crazy and I didn't say you're acting without justification, did I? I didn't even say you were going too far.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> take your own advice, London.


I think Bernie voted for the same crime bill. Yup in fact he did. They all fucked up on that one.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> As an individual the decision to own yourself must come from within.
> 
> So, yes we agree that people should take responsibility for their own freedom, but democracy doesn't do that, it removes the freedom of the individual and replaces it with the recipe to create that which exists now.
> 
> "They" did not underestimate complacency, they target marketed it, very successfully.


So how did you make out this year with taxes ?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I think Bernie voted for the same crime bill. Yup in fact he did. They all fucked up on that one.


To his credit, he's the only candidate who's come out and said he'd like to change it.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> To do a good job of that replacement, use two 315W CMH lights. Your yield will remain about the same and terpenes and flavors should improve.


Is everything else the same time wise?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Is everything else the same time wise?


Some people say their plants finish a lil faster, others aren't so sure.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hillary = hps
Bernie = led


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So how did you make out this year with taxes ?


you just owned him like the slave he is.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 21, 2016)

When was the last time the democratic electorate was this disenfranchised?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You'll notice I didn't call you crazy and I didn't say you're acting without justification, did I? I didn't even say you were going too far.


Passionate and loyal..is this a negative?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 21, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> When was the last time the democratic electorate was this disenfranchised?


Never.

Friends fighting with friends..somewhere I saw primary "confessions' where people called/texted how this election has changed your life..someone broke up with their sig other after it was found out they voted differently..people saying their friends thinks they voted Clinton but voted trump..voted sanders but secretly wishes Clinton would win etc.

This is going to change us, but on the flip side has engaged and empowered the under 30 voter which is traditionally the least to show at the polls for obvi reasons..this Millenial under 30 are sooooo smart and we need them to be involved..we CAN thank Sanders for this.

They're talking this morning about how Clinton will BROKER Sanders' voters


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Some people say their plants finish a lil faster, others aren't so sure.


Since there is no heat, you can keep close to canopy?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> Hillary = hps
> Bernie = led


That's pretty bright!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> When was the last time the democratic electorate was this disenfranchised?


I'm thinking never?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Passionate and loyal..is this a negative?


Only when you talk about cutting off people in traffic because they have the temerity to sport a Hillary bumper sticker.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Since there is no heat, you can keep close to canopy?


LESS heat, not NO heat. So yes. That's not a good reason to do so, you want the light at the optimal distance for good spread.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> LESS heat, not NO heat. So yes. That's not a good reason to do so, you want the light at the optimal distance for good spread.


I'll have to refer to Tty's Quick Start LED Guide


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Only when you talk about cutting off people in traffic because they have the temerity to sport a Hillary bumper sticker.


I know I've lost my mind..see trump rally..sheeesh.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So how did you make out this year with taxes ?


about a pound.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> didn't you also enslave your children by signing them up for social security numbers and sending them to public indoctrination schools?
> 
> you are dumb as fuck, and a slave.



Despite some uniformed and ignorant choices I may not have prevented as a parent, I can say all of my children learned proper bathroom etiquette at a relatively young age, Poopy Pants. 

So, upon learning something doesn't work well, a "dumb as fuck" person might continue to do it anyway. I try not to fall into that behavior.

While a "smart fucker" would amend or modify their behavior to align with the new or better information. I strive to do this.

Were you unaware at the age of 17 that shitting on a floor was a bad idea or were you just "dumb as fuck" then ?


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 21, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You should of learned that in school.
> The USA is a republic not a democracy



Some people think the real distinction shouldn't be which form of coercion based government is forced upon individuals. 

Rather they think the distinction should fall along more pertinent lines such as, *does the form of government use voluntary or involuntary means as a systemic means of operation ?* 

If a form of government uses involuntary means to acquire its constituents or subjects, what does it matter to the slave encaptured how he was delivered to the Plantation or cotton field?

If a form of government uses voluntary means, the individual maintains a choice to participate or not.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Never.
> 
> Friends fighting with friends..somewhere I saw primary "confessions' where people called/texted how this election has changed your life..someone broke up with their sig other after it was found out they voted differently..people saying their friends thinks they voted Clinton but voted trump..voted sanders but secretly wishes Clinton would win etc.
> 
> ...


If any one is my true friend we would get pass this. If not we never were. I have friends that want Bernie bad as hell to win...including my oldest daughter and wife, but they realize he is not and they are prepared to still vote Dem in the general


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If any one is my true friend we would get pass this. If not we never were. I have friends that want Bernie bad as hell to win...including my oldest daughter and wife, but they realize he is not and they are prepared to still vote Dem in the general


Not every Bernie supporter is like you. 

This is a very serious rift in the party right now, and it's time the Clinton people realized that no one wins- except a repuke- if this problem isn't addressed and solved TO THE SATISFACTION OF THOSE BERNIE SUPPORTERS. 

That's your fact for the day.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 21, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> Hillary = hps
> Bernie = led


More like

Hillary = incandescent

Lol


----------



## londonfog (Apr 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Not every Bernie supporter is like you.
> 
> This is a very serious rift in the party right now, and it's time the Clinton people realized that no one wins- except a repuke- if this problem isn't addressed and solved TO THE SATISFACTION OF THOSE BERNIE SUPPORTERS.
> 
> That's your fact for the day.


Only way a Repuke wins is if the Bernie Crew act like teenagers and don't vote Dem or not vote at all in Nov. 
The picking of the SCOTUS is too damn important.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Only way a Repuke wins is if the Bernie Crew act like teenagers and don't vote Dem or not vote at all in Nov.
> The picking of the SCOTUS is too damn important.


Keep calling them (us) names and you can get used to saying President Chump.

Your needs and desires are no more important than anyone else's. This has been your failure of logic from the beginning.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Only way a Repuke wins is if the Bernie Crew act like teenagers and don't vote Dem or not vote at all in Nov.
> The picking of the SCOTUS is too damn important.


I'm only voting Democrap for Bernie Sanders so why would I vote Democrap if he loses?

I don't see it being too important Bush and Obama where pretty equal as president. You vote Democrap after getting fucked it really doesn't send a message to the Democrap party. But by all means vote for who your masters have chosen for you.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Keep calling them (us) names and you can get used to saying President Chump.
> 
> Your needs and desires are no more important than anyone else's. This has been your failure of logic from the beginning.


Really?? Damn how old are they (you) ? Grow up and realize all the reasons you vote. Geez


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Really?? Damn how old are they (you) ? Grow up and realize all the reasons you vote. Geez


I'll be 50 this month. The one who needs to grow up and respect the opinions of others is the guy staring back at you in the mirror.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 21, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I'm only voting Democrap for Bernie Sanders so why would I vote Democrap if he loses?
> 
> I don't see it being too important Bush and Obama where pretty equal as president. You vote Democrap after getting fucked it really doesn't send a message to the Democrap party. But by all means vote for who your masters have chosen for you.


I personally think you should vote Trump. You are dumb enough


----------



## londonfog (Apr 21, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I'm only voting Democrap for Bernie Sanders so why would I vote Democrap if he loses?
> 
> I don't see it being too important Bush and Obama where pretty equal as president. You vote Democrap after getting fucked it really doesn't send a message to the Democrap party. But by all means vote for who your masters have chosen for you.


I personally think you should vote Trump. You are dumb enough


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I personally think you should vote Trump. You are dumb enough


Take your own advice, genius.

EDIT: since you can't seem to resist calling people names, welcome to my ignore list. Clearly nothing of value is coming from your keyboard, so I'm done wasting my time reading it.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I personally think you should vote Trump. You are dumb enough


Well personally I think you should vote for Hillary. You are dumb enough.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 21, 2016)

Can't believe Sanders hasn't bailed. Staying in is good for him I guess. The notoriety gained with his propaganda agenda will finally get him an income other than writing child porn - Nike running shoes endorsements designed for Olympic running, hair piece endorsements, teeth whitening product endorsements, Nautilus weight lifting equipment endorsements.....


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Can't believe Sanders hasn't bailed. Staying in is good for him I guess. The notoriety gained with his propaganda agenda will finally get him an income other than writing child porn - Nike running shoes endorsements designed for Olympic running, hair piece endorsements, teeth whitening product endorsements, Nautilus weight lifting equipment endorsements.....


Sanders isn't a quitter and his campaign is closing on the front runner. 

Why don't you have anything to say about the right wing clown show?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Sanders isn't a quitter and his campaign is closing on the front runner.
> 
> Why don't you have anything to say about the right wing clown show?


You really believe Sanders still has a chance? How much did you contribute to that idiot?

It's over...... 

Only hope he has is for the FBI to slam her, which aint gonna happen before the election. This democrat thing was rigged from the beginning and you suckers know it.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2016)

The only suckers in this race are republicans with less than 8 figures (to the left of the decimal) in the bank.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The only suckers in this race are republicans with less than 8 figures (to the left of the decimal) in the bank.


Somebody's coming off as a poor loser LOL.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> EDIT: since you can't seem to resist calling people names, welcome to my ignore list. Clearly nothing of value is coming from your keyboard, so I'm done wasting my time reading it.


Whatever will I do

Just make sure you vote Dem in Nov.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 21, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Well personally I think you should vote for Hillary. You are dumb enough.


I will in the general election. I would take any Dem running over any of the Repukes like Cruz and Trump


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I will in the general election. I would take any Dem running over any of the Repukes like Cruz and Trump


Yeah, well I will take anyone over Hillary.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Only way a Repuke wins is if the Bernie Crew act like teenagers and don't vote Dem or not vote at all in Nov.
> The picking of the SCOTUS is too damn important.


Cry me a fucking river.

And you are naive to assume that all Sanders supporters are dems..because we're not.

Last I looked I still get to vote as I wish without being harassed.

Can you please find another thread?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 21, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Yeah, well I will take anyone over Hillary.


Trump is actually starting to sound good now that he has handlers.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Take your own advice, genius.
> 
> EDIT: since you can't seem to resist calling people names, welcome to my ignore list. Clearly nothing of value is coming from your keyboard, so I'm done wasting my time reading it.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 21, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Can't believe Sanders hasn't bailed. Staying in is good for him I guess. The notoriety gained with his propaganda agenda will finally get him an income other than writing child porn - Nike running shoes endorsements designed for Olympic running, hair piece endorsements, teeth whitening product endorsements, Nautilus weight lifting equipment endorsements.....


we will begin a new day..a new party if Sanders is not elected..the fight will continue.

what we are fighting for NEEDS to happen..it's not optional.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> we will begin a new day..a new party if Sanders is not elected..the fight will continue.
> 
> what we are fighting for NEEDS to happen..it's not optional.


Well said! America is quite simply unrecognizable relative to when I was born and what I was taught in school. 

I don't care why; it needs to change.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Despite some uniformed choices


uniformed choices?

you made your kids slaves. you are a slave. and i am enslaving and raping you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> You really believe Sanders still has a chance? How much did you contribute to that idiot?


probably less than you* contributed to ben carson.







*technically, it was my redistributed money you donated since you are living off the socialist security reistribution checks you and your wife both get from me.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> we will begin a new day..a new party if Sanders is not elected..the fight will continue.
> 
> what we are fighting for NEEDS to happen..it's not optional.


You and @ttystikk won't vote for our democratic nominee? Is that what i've been reading?
Its going to be hillary.




















Wtf


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> You and @ttystikk won't vote for our democratic nominee? Is that what i've been reading?
> Its going to be hillary.
> 
> 
> ...


So explain to me how voting for Shillary is any different than voting for a 'moderate' republican? It's as if I get a choice between four jellybeans; three are red and one is blue, but they all taste like licorice. I hate licorice, so why would I want any of them?

I'm voting for change, and that's Bernie. AND NO ONE ELSE CURRENTLY IN THE RACE.

Don't be fooled by party bullshit; she's a DINO, Democrat In Name Only, and as such she needs to be told that her brand of politics is extinct.

The only way to do that is at the polls.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> probably less than you* contributed to ben carson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ttystikk said:


> So explain to me how voting for Shillary is any different than voting for a 'moderate' republican? It's a if I get a choice between four jellybeans; three are red and one is blue, but they all taste like licorice. I hate licorice, so why would I want any of them?
> 
> I'm voting for change, and that's Bernie. AND NO ONE ELSE CURRENTLY IN THE RACE.
> 
> ...


is there even a "moderate" candidate on the gop side?
I'm so confused by people who are hating on hillary


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> is there even a "moderate" candidate on the gop side?
> I'm so confused by people who are hating on hillary


EXACTLY! The republicans are all vying for who can be the most extreme! It's like a bad show on Animal Planet!

Mrs Clinton is a far right wing politician; the fact that she's a Democrat only tells me that she's particularly adept at spinning her reputation.

Look at this graph;
 

Now you tell me who the only non right wing choice is in this election?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> EXACTLY! The republicans are all vying for who can be the most extreme! It's like a bad show on Animal Planet!
> 
> Mrs Clinton is a far right wing politician; the fact that she's a Democrat only tells me that she's particularly adept at spinning her reputation.
> 
> ...


Clinton who wants free college for everyone and open borders is far right??? Right of who?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2016)

Dude.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude.


Answer my question and I'll answer yours.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Clinton who wants free college for everyone and open borders is far right??? Right of who?


She is my first pick.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2016)

I can't wait until she is pres


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2016)

Bernie is cool but..........


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> EXACTLY! The republicans are all vying for who can be the most extreme! It's like a bad show on Animal Planet!
> 
> Mrs Clinton is a far right wing politician; the fact that she's a Democrat only tells me that she's particularly adept at spinning her reputation.
> 
> ...


How about a graph that shows what can really happen if anyone from the right gets elected.
Do you really think that Hillary would appoint a justice that is for citizens united?
You have been burned. The dude needs to back off and unite the party


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2016)

I cant be the only one related to one of our modern day presidents here who is excited about our new president Hillary Clinton


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> EXACTLY! The republicans are all vying for who can be the most extreme! It's like a bad show on Animal Planet!
> 
> Mrs Clinton is a far right wing politician; the fact that she's a Democrat only tells me that she's particularly adept at spinning her reputation.
> 
> ...


Bernie is far more authoritarian than that...


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> How about a graph that shows what can really happen if anyone from the right gets elected.
> Do you really think that Hillary would appoint a justice that is for citizens united?
> You have been burned. The dude needs to back off and unite the party


If corporate America owns the Clinton campaign in the very same way as they've bought and paid for the repukes, then please explain why she's different? 

Calling people who are voting for the candidate who speaks to them in condescending tones is guaranteed to split the party.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If corporate America owns the Clinton campaign in the very same way as they've bought and paid for the repukes, then please explain why she's different?
> 
> Calling people who are voting for the candidate who speaks to them in condescending tones is guaranteed to split the party.


He's NOT going to be the nominee


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> He's NOT going to be the nominee


Hillary vs whoever. How do you vote?


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> EXACTLY! The republicans are all vying for who can be the most extreme! It's like a bad show on Animal Planet!
> 
> Mrs Clinton is a far right wing politician; the fact that she's a Democrat only tells me that she's particularly adept at spinning her reputation.
> 
> ...


 You keep presenting that graph like it is some incontrovertible piece of data. It might as well be an online IQ test or a HotOrNot ranking. Here you go, it ranks Sweden the same as Hillary Clinton


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> You keep presenting that graph like it is some incontrovertible piece of data. It might as well be an online IQ test or a HotOrNot ranking. Here you go, it ranks Sweden the same as Hillary Clinton


It's the closest thing I can find to objective analysis. If you can find better, post it. Besides, you haven't attempted to dispute its accuracy, so it must be right as far as you're concerned?

Here's the site;
https://www.politicalcompass.org/uselection2016

Fuck, they're not even Americans. How objective do you want?


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It's the closest thing I can find to objective analysis. If you can find better, post it. Besides, you haven't attempted to dispute its accuracy, so it must be right as far as you're concerned?
> 
> Here's the site;
> https://www.politicalcompass.org/uselection2016
> ...


I havent seen you attempt to prove its accuracy, either. I have the URL already,feel free to keep posting it though.

Its not the nationality of the creators of that graph that sway the assessments, it is their political leanings. I say that because if the majority of politicians and countries are clustered in the right/far right upper quadrant then I would say that they are looking at things from a left perspective. If the whole western world exists in a far right authoritarian political system what would be some examples of countries (past or present times) that existed in the lower left quadrant? They claim to judge things on a fixed political center but I think they weigh some things more heavily than others which explains the wide gaps in between some candidates and slight distances between others.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> is there even a "moderate" candidate on the gop side?


yep, hillary rodham clinton.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Bernie is far more authoritarian than that...


you also think that iran is landlocked, alberta is located within the united states, and the globe is cooling.

so we can just disregard your opinion. on everything.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> I havent seen you attempt to prove its accuracy, either. I have the URL already,feel free to keep posting it though.
> 
> Its not the nationality of the creators of that graph that sway the assessments, it is their political leanings. I say that because if the majority of politicians and countries are clustered in the right/far right upper quadrant then I would say that they are looking at things from a left perspective. If the whole western world exists in a far right authoritarian political system what would be some examples of countries (past or present times) that existed in the lower left quadrant? They claim to judge things on a fixed political center but I think they weigh some things more heavily than others which explains the wide gaps in between some candidates and slight distances between others.


Maybe it's the whole world that's gone right wing, in response to the First World and American aggression?

Do you realize that America's standing military is larger than the next full dozen largest militaries on Earth... COMBINED?!

ANYONE would feel threatened enough to be militaristic themselves.

Besides, have you been paying attention to what the EU did to Greece last year? If that isn't economic warfare against an ally, please show me what is? How is what they did NOT right wing, neoliberal authoritarianism at work? I'd say the graph is pretty accurate, considering. 

The graph isn't flawed, Sir- it's your perspective that's badly skewed. Not even your fault; American politics and our mass media that's the mouthpiece of corporate fascism is a hard smokescreen to see thru.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, hillary rodham clinton.


LOL Well said!


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Maybe it's the whole world that's gone right wing, in response to the First World and American aggression?
> 
> Do you realize that America's standing military is larger than the next full dozen largest militaries on Earth... COMBINED?!
> 
> ...


 Good points, but if we were to switch out left and right on the axis with informative <------> grating/didactic, I would say your posting style hovers somewhere around center right,especially for someone that was complaining about condescension from others just a few posts back


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> Good points, but if we were to switch out left and right on the axis with informative <------> grating/didactic, I would say your posting style hovers somewhere around center right,especially for someone that was complaining about condescension from others just a few posts back


I'm a strong debater, no apologies for that. Come with a better idea and I'll switch my position.

Mere information doesn't get people engaged. Getting them riled up definitely does! So, that's much of my purpose; to get under your skin, bug you enough to examine your assumptions- and perhaps find them incompatible with the facts on the ground.

We may disagree about how to move forward, but that's a discussion I'm happy to have. At least we're discussing progress!

Because it's pretty obvious that Congress isn't.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Cry me a fucking river.
> 
> And you are naive to assume that all Sanders supporters are dems..because we're not.
> 
> ...


Why do I have to find another thread ? Learn to handle the truth. I'm glad that you pointed out that Sanders supporters are not Dems, but you do realize he is running as a DEM. 
You can still vote as you wished without being harassed, so I can I. 
Hillary will be POTUS without your vote. I suggested you prepare your life for it.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm a strong debater, no apologies for that. Come with a better idea and I'll switch my position.
> 
> Mere information doesn't get people engaged. Getting them riled up definitely does! So, that's much of my purpose; to get under your skin, bug you enough to examine your assumptions- and perhaps find them incompatible with the facts on the ground.
> 
> ...


You are not a strong debater. You are a supporter for Bernie who does not like the truth and block people who show you it.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> You and @ttystikk won't vote for our democratic nominee? Is that what i've been reading?
> Its going to be hillary.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a registered independent.




























Wtf do you not understand about that?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So explain to me how voting for Shillary is any different than voting for a 'moderate' republican? It's as if I get a choice between four jellybeans; three are red and one is blue, but they all taste like licorice. I hate licorice, so why would I want any of them?
> 
> I'm voting for change, and that's Bernie. AND NO ONE ELSE CURRENTLY IN THE RACE.
> 
> ...


DINO


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Don't be fooled by party bullshit; she's a DINO, Democrat In Name Only, and as such she needs to be told that her brand of politics is extinct.
> 
> The only way to do that is at the polls.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So explain to me how voting for Shillary is any different than voting for a 'moderate' republican? It's as if I get a choice between four jellybeans; three are red and one is blue, but they all taste like licorice. I hate licorice, so why would I want any of them?
> 
> I'm voting for change, and that's Bernie. AND NO ONE ELSE CURRENTLY IN THE RACE.
> 
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You can still vote as you wished without being harassed,


Really? Your posts say something else..further, I wasn't the one who had to apologize in order to not get the boot from RIU.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 3663056


Some things never change..I was watching about the last contested primary nomination..John Kennedy


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Bernie is cool but..........


'But' what? Finish your statement..


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> 'But' what? Finish your statement..


*But he isn't even going to be our nominee.

Btw, i'll most likely be voting for Sanders, this upcoming california primary.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm a registered independent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha!
Don't vote for Hillary.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You are not a strong debater. You are a supporter for Bernie who does not like the truth and block people who show you it.


You are the one who hates the fact that Hillary can't beat Trump because he is the better choice of the two.

Bernie can still run independent as well.

People want what Obama promised but did not deliver the Democrap party is failing.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> How about a graph that shows what can really happen if anyone from the right gets elected.
> Do you really think that Hillary would appoint a justice that is for citizens united?
> You have been burned. The dude needs to back off and unite the party


Voting for someone because of future SCOTUS? that's like voting republipuke because SOMEDAY you might become a millionaire and need the tax cuts

Currently there is only one position available which is being handled very nicely by the current administration..thank you very much for your concern.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> You are the one who hates the fact that Hillary can't beat Trump because he is the better choice of the two.
> 
> Bernie can still run independent as well.
> 
> People want what Obama promised but did not deliver the Democrap party is failing.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2016)

From Biden..finally

Sanders then proceeded to read the article to the 1,500 supporters who had gathered to hear him speak: "Quote, 'he’ll [Biden] take Mr. Sanders’s aspirational approach over Mrs. Clinton's caution any day. Quote, 'I like the idea of saying we can do much more because we can, Mr. Biden said in an interview.' I quote, 'I don’t think any democrat ever won saying,' quote, 'we can’t think that big we ought to really downsize here because it’s not realistic, he said in a mocking tone.'"

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/bernie-sanders-cites-york-times-interview-joe-biden/story?id=38587260


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2016)

Besides @bearkat42 ..how many SuperPredators in the audience today?

Get ready to be 'brought to HEEL' by your new master..sounds like Cunton is talking about animals .beasts..is that what black people think of themselves?

Hit 'like' if it is..

Chelsea2024!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Gotch!
> Don't vote for Hillary.


Ohhhhhhhhh, but it's not just me..you need US to overcome Trump..perhaps you'd like to get behind the real winner now?

You see how this works? Feel me, Brah?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> *But he isn't even going to be our nominee.
> 
> Btw, i'll most likely be voting for Sanders, this upcoming california primary.


Vote your heart; your conscious and stop being a sellout because..he's unelectable..no one will vote for him..or show at his rallies

Stop letting the MEDIA squawk box tell YOU who it's gonna be..think for yourself or next up is Soylent Green status.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


>


 such a popular GIF in this thread.

Hey @potroast ..has any of RIU advertisers asked to be tagged to this specific thread yet?..since it is the #1 trending thread in political?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Really? Your posts say something else..further, I wasn't the one who had to apologize in order to not get the boot from RIU.


First I was never threaten to get the boot.. Hell I never even got a warning. I apologized because we used to get along and supported the same things, then you went all Bernie on us. Please keep in mind that I only apologized to someone once.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm a registered independent.
> Wtf do you not understand about that?


It seems that you are the one who does not understand what it means to be an independent...very reason why you couldn't vote


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 22, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> You are the one who hates the fact that Hillary can't beat Trump because he is the better choice of the two.
> 
> Bernie can still run independent as well.
> 
> People want what Obama promised but did not deliver the Democrap party is failing.


And this is precisely why the electorate must cram the Sanders campaign down the democratic party's throat- 

They need to know they serve the People, not the other way around. 

It's either this, or We the People must withdraw our consent to be governed by the current apparatus of state and federal government and insist on starting over. 

It's not 'civil war', it's what a government would want to call revolution, but it's what We the People would call accountability. 

We have the Constitution as the highest law in the land- that means the Federal government must abide by it as well. Since they demonstrably do not, We the People therefore have the right to demands a whole new government replace the current one. One that WILL respect the Constitution of The United States.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> From Biden..finally
> 
> Sanders then proceeded to read the article to the 1,500 supporters who had gathered to hear him speak: "Quote, 'he’ll [Biden] take Mr. Sanders’s aspirational approach over Mrs. Clinton's caution any day. Quote, 'I like the idea of saying we can do much more because we can, Mr. Biden said in an interview.' I quote, 'I don’t think any democrat ever won saying,' quote, 'we can’t think that big we ought to really downsize here because it’s not realistic, he said in a mocking tone.'"
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/bernie-sanders-cites-york-times-interview-joe-biden/story?id=38587260


ENDORSEMENT, Biden style!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> First I was never threaten to get the boot.. Hell I never even got a warning. I apologized because we used to get along and supported the same things, then you went all Bernie on us. Please keep in mind that I only apologized to someone once.


They don't give you verbal or written warnings here..they use mind meld warnings..that's how much you know.

Went all Bernie? What does that mean?

You apologize only once?..you must be a very lonely person with that attitude.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> It seems that you are the one who does not understand what it means to be an independent...very reason why you couldn't vote


Why don't you enlighten me?

You know as an independent in Florida, you must have your mind made up which candidate you'd like to back the previous year and register with that party..a year

Talk about voter suppression.


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 22, 2016)

Jesus, Sky,

You tell the guy to stop posting in this thread, and then you respond to his every post!

I've never understood why people respond to posts of members that they don't want to converse with, and even ask them questions! 

I guess that's what makes it a forum.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Jesus, Sky,
> 
> You tell the guy to stop posting in this thread, and then you respond to his every post!
> 
> ...


Are you questioning my trolling style?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Why don't you enlighten me?
> 
> You know as an independent in Florida, you must have your mind made up which candidate you'd like to back the previous year and register with that party..a year
> 
> Talk about voter suppression.


you had this thread up showing your support for Bernie long before the Florida deadline to register. You have no excuse for your failure in voting for Bernie, but I do find it humorous. 

Bernie biggest fan didn't vote for him in the primary, because she didn't pay attention


----------



## londonfog (Apr 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> They don't give you verbal or written warnings here..they use mind meld warnings..that's how much you know.
> 
> Went all Bernie? What does that mean?
> 
> You apologize only once?..you must be a very lonely person with that attitude.


No sweetie I apologize because we had a past that was pretty pleasant...until you went stark raving Bernie on us.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you had this thread up showing your support for Bernie long before the Florida deadline to register. You have no excuse for your failure in voting for Bernie, but I do find it humorous.
> 
> Bernie biggest fan didn't vote for him in the primary, because she didn't pay attention


What about the people in New York who had to be registered by October in order to vote in the democratic primary?

Democrats get all up in arms about republicans trying to suppress the vote, but when the DNC does it specifically to favor the Clinton campaign, somehow it's different.. 

Many Clinton supporters are just as hypocritical as republicans


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What about the people in New York who had to be registered by October in order to vote in the democratic primary?
> 
> Democrats get all up in arms about republicans trying to suppress the vote, but when the DNC does it specifically to favor the Clinton campaign, somehow it's different..
> 
> Many Clinton supporters are just as hypocritical as republicans


In other words, the whole system is rigged, and they just want voters to keep being fooled into thinking they're getting a choice. 

This is the crux of my argument against those who would have me vote for Mrs Clinton in the general. That's mafia style,


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> In other words, the whole system is rigged, and they just want voters to keep being fooled into thinking they're getting a choice.
> 
> This is the crux of my argument against those who would have me vote for Mrs Clinton in the general. That's mafia style,


It's rigged to favor establishment politicians

The RNC created a new rule when Ron Paul was getting popular specifically designed to exclude _non-_establishment candidates from winning the nomination, that even if he won a majority of delegates, if he didn't win at least 8 states he couldn't win. The shady shit in Arizona, to an extent in Massachusetts and now in New York are more examples

I'm very interested to see what happens at the Republican National Convention since nobody will likely win the required number of delegates to clinch the nomination. So will the establishment pick the guy who won the popular vote (Trump), or will they circumvent democracy and put in one of their own, either Cruz, Kasich or some other shill like Paul Ryan? 

I'm also very interested to see what Sanders has to say when he decides to concede, if he'll endorse Clinton and tell his supporters to vote for her or not. During an interview with TYT, he said the only way he would do that is if they were willing to negotiate some of Clinton's more moderate stances. If they aren't, I seriously hope he flips the game board and tells the establishment to go fuck themselves. Clinton supporters seem to think they can win with or without Sanders supporters, so I'm willing to test out their theory

We will see..


----------



## londonfog (Apr 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What about the people in New York who had to be registered by October in order to vote in the democratic primary?
> 
> Democrats get all up in arms about republicans trying to suppress the vote, but when the DNC does it specifically to favor the Clinton campaign, somehow it's different..
> 
> Many Clinton supporters are just as hypocritical as republicans


The New York rules for registration has been in place for at least 4 years now. People just don't follow up or don't pay the fuck attention, but I will say all primary elections should be open and do away with all caucus bullshit


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The New York rules for registration has been in place four at least 4 years now. People just don't follow up or don't pay the fuck attention, but I will say all primary elections should be open and do away with all caucus bullshit


What's the justification for having a rule like that? The only reason I can think to enact something like that would be to favor the establishment candidate. Many people who support Sanders today didn't know about him in October


----------



## londonfog (Apr 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What's the justification for having a rule like that? The only reason I can think to enact something like that would be to favor the establishment candidate. Many people who support Sanders today didn't know about him in October


That we agree, very reason primaries should be open. Vote how ever you like, for whom ever you like


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> That we agree, very reason primaries should be open. Vote how ever you like, for whom ever you like


I've been thinking a little about this, how would we prevent republicans from voting for the dem candidate they think they can beat in the general election (or vice versa)? Are people allowed to vote in both primaries if they're open?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 22, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Hillary vs whoever. How do you vote?


Jill Stein


----------



## londonfog (Apr 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I've been thinking a little about this, how would we prevent republicans from voting for the dem candidate they think they can beat in the general election (or vice versa)? Are people allowed to vote in both primaries if they're open?


No you vote in only one primary for whoever


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Besides @bearkat42 ..how many SuperPredators in the audience today?
> 
> Get ready to be 'brought to HEEL' by your new master..sounds like Cunton is talking about animals .beasts..is that what black people think of themselves?
> 
> ...


Reality appears to be settling in.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 22, 2016)

Stein is the real McCoy, this country n world would be a much better place if the Green party got in...


I'm not voting n I don't give a fuck who wins, my life won't change, I'm getting old n will be 41or 42 by the time a new election rolls around... I like Londonfog and schuyllar ..both passionate n progressive n I like reading their posts but I just can't vote 4 Hillary..she's such a scumbag n she just wants it way 2 much... She's bought n paid 4 .


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> In other words, the whole system is rigged, and they just want voters to keep being fooled into thinking they're getting a choice.
> 
> This is the crux of my argument against those who would have me vote for Mrs Clinton in the general. That's mafia style,


Yes. That is why he is polling in Rhode Island to win. You can register for party right up to day of vote.

WhoTF knows who you are going to vote for (for sure) until right before?

But at one (1) year prior?

What else do you call it but voter suppression?

I'm writing in Sanders..let the deck shuffle itself.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I've been thinking a little about this, how would we prevent republicans from voting for the dem candidate they think they can beat in the general election (or vice versa)? Are people allowed to vote in both primaries if they're open?



You can vote for ANYONE in the GENERAL regardless of party you are registered to.

In the primary you MUST vote along party line you are registered to..as an Independent, there wasn't anyone representing the party therefore I was turned away. Many others were disenfranchised too. 

In all honesty, I was told as an Indy, I could vote for anyone..they just failed to mention that those aren't the rules for the primary..as I mentioned in my original confession, I wasn't the only one walking out with NO 'I voted' sticker..I received bad verbal information and didn't double-check..so did others..but it's my fault for not checking.

So to answer your question..you can't.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 23, 2016)

An interesting dynamic is, this is a weed site..many of us do more than just smoke it and I've never seen so many against the only candidate for TRUE legalization.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 23, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you had this thread up showing your support for Bernie long before the Florida deadline to register. You have no excuse for your failure in voting for Bernie, but I do find it humorous.
> 
> Bernie biggest fan didn't vote for him in the primary, because she didn't pay attention



Actually I do have an excuse...bad information however..ultimately my fault and I take ownership.

I'm going to feel really bad when Sanders doesn't get the nom because of one vote..mine.

We all know that's not how it works though..see Super-Delegate.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What's the justification for having a rule like that? The only reason I can think to enact something like that would be to favor the establishment candidate. Many people who support Sanders today didn't know about him in October


And each state has different rules; deadlines..registration is different date as is party affiliation yet another.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What's the justification for having a rule like that? The only reason I can think to enact something like that would be to favor the establishment candidate. Many people who support Sanders today didn't know about him in October


And that was intensified by the way media was reporting primary results in order to further rig the system for states voting the next day..I posted an article here about how they were reporting Clinton the winner with only 1% of precincts reporting ie; the delegates choice..this combined with 'the first thing you hear' impression? 

All you hear is Clinton; therefore you vote Clinton.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 23, 2016)

I hate the whole system, there should be a voting week nationwide, long lines discourages voters..get rid of the electoral college, caucuses and delegates.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You can vote for ANYONE in the GENERAL regardless of party you are registered to.
> 
> In the primary you MUST vote along party line you are registered to..as an Independent, there wasn't anyone representing the party therefore I was turned away. Many others were disenfranchised too.
> 
> ...


OMG. It would really help if you learned the rules. You are only hurting yourself and others spreading false information.
Every State has different rules as to how they run their primary or caucus, but in an open primary you can cross party lines and vote for whoever. In a closed primary you cannot. It's very important to learn if your state is open or closed primary. Florida runs a closed primary (nothing new), so you should have known that you would have to register as a Dem to vote Dem. You are a low info voter


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 23, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I hate the whole system, there should be a voting week nationwide, long lines discourages voters..get rid of the electoral college, caucuses and delegates.


What? Doing away with the established methods of gerrymandering our votes? WTF do you want, anyway? DEMOCRACY, or something?!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 23, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I hate the whole system, there should be a voting week nationwide, long lines discourages voters..get rid of the electoral college, caucuses and delegates.


I suggested writing a software for this @see4 concurred it would be easy to do..but then we wouldn't be controlled..


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 23, 2016)

londonfog said:


> OMG. It would really help if you learned the rules. You are only hurting yourself and others spreading false information.
> Every State has different rules as to how they run their primary or caucus, but in an open primary you can cross party lines and vote for whoever. In a closed primary you cannot. It's very important to learn if your state is open or closed primary. Florida runs a closed primary (nothing new), so you should have known that you would have to register as a Dem to vote Dem. You are a low info voter


I'm gonna feel really bad when Sanders misses the nom because of me.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> What? Doing away with the established methods of gerrymandering our votes? WTF do you want, anyway? DEMOCRACY, or something?!


Well you know us low info voters..good thing we have the delegate system to keep it real.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm gonna feel really bad when Sanders misses the nom because of me.


you should, but I hope you learned somethhing


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 23, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I hate the whole system, there should be a voting week nationwide, long lines discourages voters..get rid of the electoral college, caucuses and delegates.


Vote by mail is the best. People can cast ballots as on the day ballots arrive in the mail (April 27) up to the day of the election (May 17). One of the few things Oregon Pukes and Democrats agree on is that they like the system. 

No lines on the day of the election
No fraud 
No effin hanging chads
Ballot is cast at the dining table over a cup of coffee and internet available to help answer questions.
Oregon voter turnout averages 60%, about 8% higher than national average and 6th highest in the US.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Vote by mail is the best. People can cast ballots as on the day ballots arrive in the mail (April 27) up to the day of the election (May 17). One of the few things Oregon Pukes and Democrats agree on is that they like the system.
> 
> No lines on the day of the election
> No fraud
> ...


That's because in Oregon, the party apparatchiks on both sides agreed to a truce to let the voter be heard. That battle- one of voter suppression, in the final analysis- is still yet to be won in many states, very notably many of those which are republican dominated.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Vote by mail is the best. People can cast ballots as on the day ballots arrive in the mail (April 27) up to the day of the election (May 17). One of the few things Oregon Pukes and Democrats agree on is that they like the system.
> 
> No lines on the day of the election
> No fraud
> ...


I loved researching every proposition and candidate thoroughly while I was living there. 

Then I would get drunk and walk my ballot to the dropoff on election day. 

Twas a good ritual.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's because in Oregon, the party apparatchiks on both sides agreed to a truce to let the voter be heard. That battle- one of voter suppression, in the final analysis- is still yet to be won in many states, very notably many of those which are republican dominated.


When I read of what goes on in Michigan and Ohio, not to mention Florida, I wonder why the people of the state simply let it go. Vote by mail in Oregon was instituted by initiative and over the heads of the apparatchiks. Some right wingers still call the process "vote by fraud" but the system has been relatively free of electoral fraud. But overall, 75% of republicans and 85% of Democrats say they like the process. The apparatchiks aren't about to take on that kind of sentiment.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 23, 2016)

Another issue that I want to be wrong about is Hillary's e-mail scandal. From what I've read, I think this is yet another attack on Hillary that is without merit. But I only know what I read, so, I keep looking for more information. 

This Huffington Post reporter/analyst thinks its going to derail Hill Pill and put Bernie on the party ticket. After a year of FBI investigations, including retrieving the erased email files, they are about to interview key people in this scandal. This guy thinks it will be the end of Hill Pill once the shit hits the fan.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/h-a-goodman/yes-bernie-sanders-will-become-president_b_9726650.html

*Yes, Bernie Sanders Will Become President. Hillary Clinton’s FBI Investigation Isn’t a ‘Nothingburger’*

_This FBI email investigation is serious, it’s not a joke, the FBI’s reputation is at stake...it will likely derail Hillary Clinton’s campaign, and ensure that humble pie and other less appetizing fare be served alongside the “nothingburger” establishment Democrats have consumed thus far._

Also, this from the LA times, which kind of says that she is either in real trouble or is not and probably not: 
_http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-clinton-email-probe-20160327-story.html_

_The interviews by FBI agents and prosecutors will play a significant role in helping them better understand whether Clinton or her aides knowingly or negligently discussed classified government secrets over a non-secure email system when she served as secretary of State._

_The meetings also are an indication that much of the investigators' background work – recovering deleted emails, understanding how the server operated and determining whether it was breached – is nearing completion._

_“The interviews are critical to understand the volume of information they have accumulated,” said James McJunkin, former head of the FBI's Washington field office. “They are likely nearing the end of the investigation and the agents need to interview these people to put the information in context. They will then spend time aligning these statements with other information, emails, classified documents, etc., to determine whether there is a prosecutable case."_

It's ironic to me that the force once run by J. Edgar Hoover for anti-democratic purposes might set in place the conditions to overcome the Democratic Party establishment who are working to defeat the wishes of the electorate.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Another issue that I want to be wrong about is Hillary's e-mail scandal. From what I've read, I think this is yet another attack on Hillary that is without merit. But I only know what I read, so, I keep looking for more information.
> 
> This Huffington Post reporter/analyst thinks its going to derail Hill Pill and put Bernie on the party ticket. After a year of FBI investigations, including retrieving the erased email files, they are about to interview key people in this scandal. This guy thinks it will be the end of Hill Pill once the shit hits the fan.
> 
> ...


Find another reason to hate Hillary, the emails are another Benghazi


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> When I read of what goes on in Michigan and Ohio, not to mention Florida, I wonder why the people of the state simply let it go. Vote by mail in Oregon was instituted by initiative and over the heads of the apparatchiks. Some right wingers still call the process "vote by fraud" but the system has been relatively free of electoral fraud. But overall, 75% of republicans and 85% of Democrats say they like the process. The apparatchiks aren't about to take on that kind of sentiment.


Preventing the people from exercising their power by denying they even have it is a long standing tactic of fascists.

The Republican party of America today is a fascist organization.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> When I read of what goes on in Michigan and Ohio, not to mention Florida, I wonder why the people of the state simply let it go..


What makes you think we are letting it go?

Perhaps it can now be understood why I support Sanders and refuse to waiver.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 23, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What makes you think we are letting it go?
> 
> Perhaps it can now be understood why I support Sanders and refuse to waiver.


'Waver', but yes, I agree with you.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 23, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What makes you think we are letting it go?
> 
> Perhaps it can now be understood why I support Sanders and refuse to waiver.


I don't understand your unwavering support for all things Sanders. He is a good candidate and would have been a good President but elections matter and he lost That is unless this e-mail fraud issue blows up on Clinton in time to correct the mistake of making Sanders the winner.

What I don't understand is why the voters of Florida haven't corrected the problems that have led to voting irregularities in the recent past that excluded voters. I'm not talking about the kind of voter that can't keep track of which party they registered as prior to a closed election and so couldn't vote in the recent primary. That's just a dumb mistake although it is exclusionary and I see no reason for it. What I'm talking about is the way the electorate allows the politically powerful to rig close elections by manipulating access through the voting booth and voter registration laws.

Vote by mail fixes a lot of the problems. An initiative was necessary to push vote by mail in Oregon. Is there not a similar initiative process in Florida? Wouldn't fixing barriers to voting access correct one of the barriers to democracy in that political shit hole? So, yeah, I think voters of Florida have let the travesties of the past go.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 23, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Find another reason to hate Hillary, the emails are another Benghazi


I don't hate Hillary. I don't understand the hatred she draws from so many people. She's too Republican, which is why I don't support her.

Aren't you curious what the FBI discovered after 1 year of investigations with as many as 1500 agents poring over the records and interviewing potentially culpable parties? I think they wouldn't have done it without a reason. They did not do the same over Benghazi or any of the other phony scandals raised against Hillary. I think it will end up with nothing substantial to hold against her but I'm curious.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't hate Hillary. I don't understand the hatred she draws from so many people. She's too Republican, which is why I don't support her.
> 
> Aren't you curious what the FBI discovered after 1 year of investigations with as many as 1500 agents poring over the records and interviewing potentially culpable parties? I think they wouldn't have done it without a reason. They did not do the same over Benghazi or any of the other phony scandals raised against Hillary. I think it will end up with nothing substantial to hold against her but I'm curious.







I hate her, I can't get worked up about the email thing..I just don't see what the big deal is..the CIA and IRS and every government agency gets hacked by 16 year old foreigners routinely..no computer is ever really " secure" she's a typical politician, she's been bought n paid for..talks out of both sides of her mouth and most disturbing of all..she's a hawk and she's in bed with the banks.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 23, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I hate her, I can't get worked up about the email thing..I just don't see what the big deal is..the CIA and IRS and every government agency gets hacked by 16 year old foreigners routinely..no computer is ever really " secure" she's a typical politician, she's been bought n paid for..talks out of both sides of her mouth and most disturbing of all..she's a hawk and she's in bed with the banks.


Yeah, pretty much that. 

So I'm going to vote for who I want to see running the country and no amount of whining 'BUT BUT BUT Republican boogeyman!' is persuasive.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yeah, pretty much that.
> 
> So I'm going to vote for who I want to see running the country and no amount of whining 'BUT BUT BUT Republican boogeyman!' is persuasive.


I heard a reports that sycophant heads of state are contacting Obama admin over their fright that Trump might really make it..they are scared he just may do as he says..cut all funding..drop us from NATO etc.

Observation: Is this all it took to get their attention?

Maybe Trump for 4 wouldn't be so bad..this country needs a wake-up call.

I refuse the lock-step for Cunton..there will be NO rally.

http://www.politico.com/story/2016/04/trump-terrifies-world-leaders-222233


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 24, 2016)

Sanders Can't Snap His Fingers Make Supporters Vote Clinton if Nominee:

http://abcnews.go.com/ThisWeek/video/sen-bernie-sanders-2016-presidential-race-38632883


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders Can't Snap His Fingers Make Supporters Vote Clinton if Nominee:
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/ThisWeek/video/sen-bernie-sanders-2016-presidential-race-38632883


The clip of the Koch Smoker was telling, too. They don't even try to hide the fact that the game is rigged anymore, because they are secure in the knowledge that average Americans can't do anything to stop them.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders Can't Snap His Fingers Make Supporters Vote Clinton if Nominee:
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/ThisWeek/video/sen-bernie-sanders-2016-presidential-race-38632883


WWBD
What Would Bernie Do


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't hate Hillary. I don't understand the hatred she draws from so many people. She's too Republican, which is why I don't support her.
> 
> Aren't you curious what the FBI discovered after 1 year of investigations with as many as 1500 agents poring over the records and interviewing potentially culpable parties? I think they wouldn't have done it without a reason. They did not do the same over Benghazi or any of the other phony scandals raised against Hillary. I think it will end up with nothing substantial to hold against her but I'm curious.


Nothing relevant or dangerous


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The clip of the Koch Smoker was telling, too. They don't even try to hide the fact that the game is rigged anymore, because they are secure in the knowledge that average Americans can't do anything to stop them.


Yeah, I saw the same reference in a HuffPo article. Koch is OK with Clinton. A right wing endorsement.

He wins the presidency now, regardless of the candidate.

I still can't stomach the idea of Trump as prez. Sorry can't go there. If Oregon seems to be close to going over to Trump (way unlikely), I'm voting Clinton. There is a difference.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The clip of the Koch Smoker was telling, too. They don't even try to hide the fact that the game is rigged anymore, because they are secure in the knowledge that average Americans can't do anything to stop them.


Post of the Day!

Unless, _somebody _stops them, Tty.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, I saw the same reference in a HuffPo article. Koch is OK with Clinton. A right wing endorsement.
> 
> He wins the presidency now, regardless of the candidate.
> 
> I still can't stomach the idea of Trump as prez. Sorry can't go there. If Oregon seems to be close to going over to Trump (way unlikely), I'm voting Clinton. There is a difference.


You're still not addressing to Ttys point..


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, I saw the same reference in a HuffPo article. Koch is OK with Clinton. A right wing endorsement.
> .


I've been saying the same thing for months. 

If you want a conservative in office, vote for Shillary Clinton. 'Case closed'.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2016)

If the democratic party establishment does not get the hint this year, they'll lose the election, in spectacularly messy fashion.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I've been saying the same thing for months.
> 
> If you want a conservative in office, vote for Shillary Clinton. 'Case closed'.


hmmmm I guess that means Bernie must be a conservative as well, seeing how he has voted the same as her 90% of the time.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> hmmmm I guess that means Bernie must be a conservative as well, seeing how he has voted the same as her 90% of the time.


Iraq war, TPP, Keystone XL, fracking, Glass-Steagall/Gramm-Leach-Bliley, Libya, defense of marriage act, NAFTA/CAFTA, Patriot Act

Do none of her votes in support of any of that bullshit mean a thing to you? I'm just curious


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Iraq war, TPP, Keystone XL, fracking, Glass-Steagall/Gramm-Leach-Bliley, Libya, defense of marriage act, NAFTA/CAFTA, Patriot Act
> 
> Do none of her votes in support of any of that bullshit mean a thing to you? I'm just curious


Bro, he has to be able to read with comprehension to get any of that. Since it's clear he doesn't, is it any surprise that Faux Spews, AN ENTERTAINMENT NETWORK, is where he gets his 'facts' from instead?

SMH...


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Bro, he has to be able to read with comprehension to get any of that. Since it's clear he doesn't, is it any surprise that Faux Spews, AN ENTERTAINMENT NETWORK, is where he gets his 'facts' from instead?
> 
> SMH...


somebody peeking. Is your block button broke? 
I most certainly understand more about politics then you. You just keep trying to wish Bernie into office. How did that New York is going to be just like Colorado work out for you ?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Iraq war, TPP, Keystone XL, fracking, Glass-Steagall/Gramm-Leach-Bliley, Libya, defense of marriage act, NAFTA/CAFTA, Patriot Act
> 
> Do none of her votes in support of any of that bullshit mean a thing to you? I'm just curious


It does. Some of the shit pissed me off about Obama too, but I still choose Hillary over any Repuke that is running.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Bro, he has to be able to read with comprehension to get any of that. Since it's clear he doesn't, is it any surprise that Faux Spews, AN ENTERTAINMENT NETWORK, is where he gets his 'facts' from instead?
> 
> SMH...


I think it's clear that even if she did vote the same as Sanders 90% of the time, the devil lies in the details, that 10% is what eliminates her from the progressive caucus. Hillary Clinton is a moderate democrat at best. Sanders is the progressive choice. So it's pretty weird to see people who say they hold progressive political positions support the _moderate _democratic candidate the same way it's weird to see people who say they hold conservative political positions supporting Trump..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> It does. Some of the shit pissed me off about Obama too, but I still choose Hillary over any Repuke that is running.


You're supporting Clinton over Sanders, that seems very strange to me from what you've shared over the years on this forum


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I think it's clear that even if she did vote the same as Sanders 90% of the time, the devil lies in the details, that 10% is what eliminates her from the progressive caucus. Hillary Clinton is a moderate democrat at best. Sanders is the progressive choice. So it's pretty weird to see people who say they hold progressive political positions support the _moderate _democratic candidate the same way it's weird to see people who say they hold conservative political positions supporting Trump..


The thing is Bernie is not going to get the nod. If he did I would vote for him. I deal in reality


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You're supporting Clinton over Sanders, that seems very strange to me from what you've shared over the years on this forum


Thank you for creating an endless parade of examples of people who don't examine their own positions well enough to see the obvious inconsistencies.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I think it's clear that even if she did vote the same as Sanders 90% of the time, the devil lies in the details, that 10% is what eliminates her from the progressive caucus. Hillary Clinton is a moderate democrat at best. Sanders is the progressive choice. So it's pretty weird to see people who say they hold progressive political positions support the _moderate _democratic candidate the same way it's weird to see people who say they hold conservative political positions supporting Trump..


The thing is Bernie is not going to get the nod. If he did I would vote for him. I deal in reality


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I've been saying the same thing for months.
> 
> If you want a conservative in office, vote for Shillary Clinton. 'Case closed'.


Two people are running for prez in November. They are both farther to the right than I am. One is extreme right and extreme authoritarian the other less so. I know sky and you can't see the difference or that Trump would be a fucking disaster for the country. Four years of him would be 3 years and 364 days too many.

Hillary isn't Trump and would be a better president.

There is a difference and I can't close my eyes to that.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You're supporting Clinton over Sanders, that seems very strange to me from what you've shared over the years on this forum


I support Dem.
I did not even vote for Clinton in the primary. I voted Repuke to assure a Dem win.
I do believe that Hillary can get more done than Bernie. Hell Bernie can't even tell us how he plans on breaking up the big banks...can you ?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The thing is Bernie is not going to get the nod. If he did I would vote for him. I deal in reality


Why shit on his supporters though? That's the part I don't get. Just because they choose not to vote for Clinton?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Two people are running for prez in November. They are both farther to the right than I am. One is extreme right and extreme authoritarian the other less so. I know sky and you can't see the difference or that Trump would be a fucking disaster for the country. Four years of him would be 3 years and 364 days too many.
> 
> Hillary isn't Trump and would be a better president.
> 
> There is a difference and I can't close my eyes to that.


If We the People don't hold one party or the other fully accountable to OUR needs, then what difference does it make? 

I'd like to see the People wrest control of both parties away from the greasy palms brigade and back towards accountability to their constituents. I fear that's a bridge too far.

I also think if Chump becomes president, he'll either straighten out his act or he'll be held in check by a congress no less hostile to him than they would be to Mrs Clinton.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I support Dem.
> I did not even vote for Clinton in the primary. I voted Repuke to assure a Dem win.
> I do believe that Hillary can get more done than Bernie. Hell Bernie can't even tell us how he plans on breaking up the big banks...can you ?


That's bullshit and you should know it


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why shit on his supporters though? That's the part I don't get. Just because they choose not to vote for Clinton?


 Just out of curiosity, if things were reversed and Sanders was ahead and all of the Hillary Clinton supporters were gushing with excitement over how they werent going to vote for him in the general and would either write in Clinton or vote for Trump do you think there wouldnt be any backlash about that?

Edit* And that "PUMA" thing from the 2008 election was nowhere near the scale of the bernie or bust cult


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I support Dem.
> I did not even vote for Clinton in the primary. I voted Repuke to assure a Dem win.
> I do believe that Hillary can get more done than Bernie. Hell Bernie can't even tell us how he plans on breaking up the big banks...can you ?


I can tell you for sure that Mrs Clinton not only has no plan to break up the banks, but that the millions of dollars in Wall Street campaign contributions will ensure she won't even bring it up. 

Now how in the fuck is that any better?!


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why shit on his supporters though? That's the part I don't get. Just because they choose not to vote for Clinton?


Telling people the truth is not shitting on them. Bernie will not get the nod. I say this and all hell breaks out from the Bernie clan. My wife and daughter both voted Bernie. I would vote for him IF he was the one in the general. He is not going to be. Why I'm I wrong for telling the truth. Bernie fans needs to get over it.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> Just out of curiosity, if things were reversed and Sanders was ahead and all of the Hillary Clinton supporters were gushing with excitement over how they werent going to vote for him in the general and would either write in Clinton or vote for Trump do you think there wouldnt be any backlash about that?


This is drivel. We support Sanders based on HIS PLATFORM, not his position in a rigged popularity contest.

At least try to make a coherent statement about your own positions, because you're making a hopeless mess of everyone else's.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I can tell you for sure that Mrs Clinton not only has no plan to break up the banks, but that the millions of dollars in Wall Street campaign contributions will ensure she won't even bring it up.
> 
> Now how in the fuck is that any better?!


Try to be a woman/man of your word. You said you were blocking me.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's bullshit and you should know it


sorry after the Ron Paul era I stopped watching people try to make points by youtube. Can you tell me how Bernie is going to break up the banks.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This is drivel. We support Sanders based on HIS PLATFORM, not his position in a rigged popularity contest.
> 
> At least try to make a coherent statement about your own positions, because you're making a hopeless mess of mine.


 I wasnt responding to you,kick rocks


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 24, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> Just out of curiosity, if things were reversed and Sanders was ahead and all of the Hillary Clinton supporters were gushing with excitement over how they werent going to vote for him in the general and would either write in Clinton or vote for Trump do you think there wouldnt be any backlash about that?
> 
> Edit* And that "PUMA" thing from the 2008 election was nowhere near the scale of the bernie or bust cult


"I'm not going to vote for Sanders because he's too progressive!"

I would love to hear a Clinton supporter say that

In that scenario, their opposition to Sanders wouldn't be based on reason, it would be based in either spite since Clinton didn't win or having actual conservative political opinions that are closer to Trump, whereas Sanders supporters who choose not to vote for Clinton are doing it because as progressives, they do not feel like she represents progressive political ideals. So in other words, it wouldn't make very much sense - logically speaking - for Clinton supporters who _say _they're progressives to write her name in or vote Trump, it makes perfect sense for Sanders supporters to sit this one out unless you live in a swing state since she doesn't represent them



londonfog said:


> Telling people the truth is not shitting on them. Bernie will not get the nod. I say this and all hell breaks out from the Bernie clan. My wife and daughter both voted Bernie. I would vote for him IF he was the one in the general. He is not going to be. Why I'm I wrong for telling the truth. Bernie fans needs to get over it.


You just said he doesn't even know how to break up the banks based on that bullshit Washington Post article that the mainstream media took out of context, you're denigrating his policy positions to make his supporters look uninformed which was *exactly the point *of pushing that false narrative in the first place. You stopping just short of calling schuy a retard for screwing up her voting registration that disqualified her from voting for Sanders when the exact same thing happened to hundreds of thousands of voters in Arizona and New York and you're calling people babies for not bending over backwards for Clinton just because she's the likely democratic nominee.. 

Yeah man, you _are_ shitting on them, and I can tell you this, _that_ sure as hell won't change anybody's mind, so maybe think about that


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> sorry after the Ron Paul era I stopped watching people try to make points by youtube. Can you tell me how Bernie is going to break up the banks.


Instating the Too Big To Fail, Too Big To Exist Act and reinstating the Glass-Steagall Act would be a good start


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "I'm not going to vote for Sanders because he's too progressive!"
> 
> I would love to hear a Clinton supporter say that
> 
> ...


Telling the truth is not shitting on them. Can you tell me how Bernie will break up big banks ? 
How can you call yourself an informed voter when you don't even know the rules to cast a vote. No reason for Sky not knowing she had to registered to a party in order to vote in that party election. She lives in a state with a closed primary, know the damn rules. Nothing new.

Again I ask how does Bernie plan on breaking up the banks ?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Telling the truth is not shitting on them. Can you tell me how Bernie will break up big banks ?
> How can you call yourself an informed voter when you don't even know the rules to cast a vote. No reason for Sky not knowing she had to registered to a party in order to vote in that party election. She lives in a state with a closed primary, know the damn rules. Nothing new.
> 
> Again I ask how does Bernie plan on breaking up the banks ?





Padawanbater2 said:


> Instating the Too Big To Fail, Too Big To Exist Act and reinstating the Glass-Steagall Act would be a good start


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "I'm not going to vote for Sanders because he's too progressive!"
> 
> I would love to hear a Clinton supporter say that
> 
> In that scenario, their opposition to Sanders wouldn't be based on reason, it would be based in either spite since Clinton didn't win or having actual conservative political opinions that are closer to Trump, whereas Sanders supporters who choose not to vote for Clinton are doing it because as progressives, they do not feel like she represents progressive political ideals. So in other words, it wouldn't make very much sense - logically speaking - for Clinton supporters who _say _they're progressives to write her name in or vote Trump, it makes perfect sense for Sanders supporters to sit this one out unless you live in a swing state since she doesn't represent them


 The bernie or bust thing is very rarely referenced with "except in swing states" included. In fact when Cenk Uygur (sp?) said that in one of the 20+ daily pro Bernie/Hillary bashing TYT videos he was basically pilloried in the comment section. I think youre being overly generous by saying that none of it is out of spite when she is called bitch,cunt, shillary, and whore on a regular basis in this thread alone


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

and tell me exactly the how Too Big To Fail, Too Big To Exist Act works. What is the plan details ?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 24, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> The bernie or bust thing is very rarely referenced with "except in swing states" included. In fact when Cenk Uygur (sp?) said that in one of the 20+ daily pro Bernie/Hillary bashing TYT videos he was basically pilloried in the comment section. I think youre being overly generous by saying that none of it is out of spite when she is called bitch,cunt, shillary, and whore on a regular basis in this thread alone


The only reason people should vote for her in swing states is because of the Supreme Court nominations


londonfog said:


> and tell me exactly the how Too Big To Fail, Too Big To Exist Act works. What is the plan details ?


"SEC. 3. BREAKING-UP TOO BIG TO FAIL INSTITUTIONS.

(a) In General.—Notwithstanding any other provision of law, but not later than 1 year after the date of enactment of this Act, the Secretary of the Treasury shall break up entities included on the Too Big To Fail List, so that their failure would no longer cause a catastrophic effect on the United States or global economy without a taxpayer bailout.

(b) Consultation With Other Regulators.—In carrying out the requirement of subsection (a), the Secretary of the Treasury shall consult with the primary financial regulatory agency of the entity to be broken up."


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The only reason people should vote for her in swing states is because of the Supreme Court nominations
> 
> "SEC. 3. BREAKING-UP TOO BIG TO FAIL INSTITUTIONS.
> 
> ...


so what determines if a bank is too big, who makes this decision ? Is it the Secretary of the Treasury solely ? How do you go about breaking them up. Nothing you just paste covers any of these questions


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> so what determines if a bank is too big, who makes this decision ? Is it the Secretary of the Treasury solely ? How do you go about breaking them up. Nothing you just paste covers any of these questions


"SEC. 2. COMPILATION AND REPORT ON INSTITUTIONS THAT ARE TOO BIG TO FAIL.

(a) Compilation.—Notwithstanding any other provision of law, not later than 90 days after the date of enactment of this Act, *the Financial Stability Oversight Council shall compile and submit to the Secretary of the Treasury a list of entities that it deems Too Big To Fail*, which shall include, but is not limited to, any United States bank holding companies that have been identified as systemically important banks by the Financial Stability Board (in this Act referred to as the “Too Big To Fail List”).

(b) Submission To Congress And The President.—Upon receipt of the Too Big To Fail List, the Secretary of the Treasury shall submit the List to Congress and the President."

You should probably read the bill..


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "SEC. 2. COMPILATION AND REPORT ON INSTITUTIONS THAT ARE TOO BIG TO FAIL.
> 
> (a) Compilation.—Notwithstanding any other provision of law, not later than 90 days after the date of enactment of this Act, *the Financial Stability Oversight Council shall compile and submit to the Secretary of the Treasury a list of entities that it deems Too Big To Fail*, which shall include, but is not limited to, any United States bank holding companies that have been identified as systemically important banks by the Financial Stability Board (in this Act referred to as the “Too Big To Fail List”).
> 
> ...


I have and I would suggest you give this a read
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2015/09/bernie-sanders-break-banks-too-big-fail


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I have and I would suggest you give this a read
> http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2015/09/bernie-sanders-break-banks-too-big-fail


Sanders' argument is "The financial institutions are bigger now than they were before the financial crisis, they should be broken up so that if they fail again, taxpayers won't have to bail them out to save the global economy from going into another recession, and we should work together towards that goal.."

The counterargument to that from the article you linked is "Nobody really knows how to do that, it'll be really hard and people will probably make mistakes along the way.."

Welp, I'm convinced! I guess there's nothing we can do.. let's just put a person into office who has taken millions of dollars from the exact same financial institutions that caused the recession and let's hope she'll do a better job at regulating them, I'm absolutely sure there are no problems with that plan


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sanders' argument is "The financial institutions are bigger now than they were before the financial crisis, they should be broken up so that if they fail again, taxpayers won't have to bail them out to save the global economy from going into another recession, and we should work together towards that goal.."
> 
> The counterargument to that from the article you linked is "Nobody really knows how to do that, it'll be really hard and people will probably make mistakes along the way.."
> 
> Welp, I'm convinced! I guess there's nothing we can do.. let's just put a person into office who has taken millions of dollars from the exact same financial institutions that caused the recession and let's hope she'll do a better job at regulating them, I'm absolutely sure there are no problems with that plan


Just pointing out you can't have a plan without a plan


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 24, 2016)

vote for Clinton, I'm sick of this legacy shit the presidency is not a royal line. two bushes, and a third in the mix. this is the same BS that Big corps do, they hire family not promote. you get your dipshit smack addict son running the company though assistants, who should be getting paid what this moron is being paid, just to be related to the top echelon of the company.

it does not matter who the president is, that once honorable job, is now a thankless face to bounce all the fucked up shit corporate America is doing to the American people.

there was a time, at a BBQ long ago, were both repubs and dems enjoyed constructive debates over some bourbon, rare steaks, and cigarettes. but no one disrespected the president because it wasn't fucking civilized.

now fucking honey boo boo can call the president a moron on TV, and people think its funny.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Instating the Too Big To Fail, Too Big To Exist Act and reinstating the Glass-Steagall Act would be a good start


WITH TEETH, this time; executives caught breaking the law go to prison for ten years minimum and forfeit their entire fortunes whether gained by the crime or not, and claw back wherever it might have been stashed. 

In addition, the offending corporation pays massive fines, TO COME DIRECTLY FROM SHAREHOLDER VALUE. Either stock or dividends, preferred stocks and bonds are on the hook too; make the shareholders pay and I guarantee we will never see shit like this again!


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Just pointing out you can't have a plan without a plan


we are the drug dealer, who owes you money: but you're are to scared to ask for it.

bomb for bomb the American dollar will hold value.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> we are the drug dealer, who owes you money: but you're are to scared to ask for it.
> 
> bomb for bomb the American dollar will hold value.


no clue of what you are trying to say


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sanders' argument is "The financial institutions are bigger now than they were before the financial crisis, they should be broken up so that if they fail again, taxpayers won't have to bail them out to save the global economy from going into another recession, and we should work together towards that goal.."
> 
> The counterargument to that from the article you linked is "Nobody really knows how to do that, it'll be really hard and people will probably make mistakes along the way.."
> 
> Welp, I'm convinced! I guess there's nothing we can do.. let's just put a person into office who has taken millions of dollars from the exact same financial institutions that caused the recession and let's hope she'll do a better job at regulating them, I'm absolutely sure there are no problems with that plan







To be fair, Hillary did say she will " tell them to knock it off!"


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> To be fair, Hillary did say she will " tell them to knock it off!"
> 
> View attachment 3665220


What did Bernie tell them ?


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm not buying the Supreme Court Justice line, That numbnuts Bush had the court in his favor and still couldn't make much of a difference..Abortion is never getting overturned, Alcohol prohibition has a better chance at getting reinstituted.. All these justices are pretty centrist and useless.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm not buying the Supreme Court Justice line, That numbnuts Bush had the court in his favor and still couldn't make much of a difference..Abortion is never getting overturned, Alcohol prohibition has a better chance at getting reinstituted.. All these justices are pretty centrist and useless.


spoken like a true low info voter


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What did Bernie tell them ?



Bernie told em to keep their money and he'll fund his campaign through grass root American donations.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 24, 2016)

You amuse me, calling People low info voters and stumping for that phony POS.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Corso312 (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Corso312 (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You amuse me, calling People low info voters and stumping for that phony POS.


I'm not the one not understanding how important it is to have a left leaning SCOTUS.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Bernie told em to keep their money and he'll fund his campaign through grass root American donations.


WOW that will really stop them


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> WOW that will really stop them





Who's more likely to stop them? The person in bed with them or the guy who refuses their money and is campaigning to get $ out of elections and break up the big banks?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Corso312 (Apr 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm not the one not understanding how important it is to have a left leaning SCOTUS.





Yeah..she don't lean left numbnuts.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Yeah..she don't lean left numbnuts.


Now we going with name calling..lol
I guess that Sky part of you is coming out.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> View attachment 3665224


Fuckin right! 

Maybe folks will get it now that there's a picture of their corporate overlord's logos on the graphic.

I know, it's a long shot.


----------



## mrpink55 (Apr 24, 2016)

Memes with unsubstantiated facts? For some reason I do not think ifunny.com is a credible source.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Who's more likely to stop them? The person in bed with them or the guy who refuses their money and is campaigning to get $ out of elections and break up the big banks?


They just wish they were big bankers so they could bribe politicians, too!

Morally, ethically, legally bankrupt; the REAL face of the modern Republican party. And their backers, constituents and apologists.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm not the one not understanding how important it is to have a left leaning SCOTUS.


Too bad Hillary leans right only left thing about her is guns which forces me to vote Trump unless that green party shit has a chance and I actually see what they are about.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Now we going with name calling..lol
> I guess that Sky part of you is coming out.







Listen to your guy... Remember when he said this...?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Listen to your guy... Remember when he said this...?
> 
> View attachment 3665239


To be fair, those are reasonable qualifications for a SecState. NOT the presidency.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Too bad Hillary leans right only left thing about her is guns which forces me to vote Trump unless that green party shit has a chance and I actually see what they are about.


anyone who jumps from Bernie to Trump is a fraud


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> anyone who jumps from Bernie to Trump is a fraud


This statement is also a fraud.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This statement is also a fraud.


for a person who says they are going to block me, you sure are responding a lot. No problems, I thought it was stupid when you said you were going to block me in the first place.

Bernie and Trump share to different political views, Bernie himself would not vote trump


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

I have a question for the Bernie crew. Bernie was against the war in Iraq, why then did he in 2003 vote in favor of a resolution that gave more powers to then President George W. Bush to intervene in Afghanistan and Iraq.


----------



## mrpink55 (Apr 24, 2016)

In favor of a resolution.. Maybe it was a means to an end.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 24, 2016)

mrpink55 said:


> In favor of a resolution.. Maybe it was a means to an end.






I think Bernie just fell for the Womd lie ...like everyone else, he'll even Colon Powell fell for it.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> anyone who jumps from Bernie to Trump is a fraud


Or just not a Democrap I don't follow either party I'm not a follower.

IMO anyone who follows a party like you is an idiot. I'm not voting for Hillary too many reasons not to.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Just pointing out you can't have a plan without a plan


Sanders has a plan - break the up banks and reinstate Glass-Steagall, you might not like that plan, that's OK, but to say he doesn't have a plan is misleading at best deceptive at worst


londonfog said:


> I have a question for the Bernie crew. Bernie was against the war in Iraq, why then did he in 2003 vote in favor of a resolution that gave more powers to then President George W. Bush to intervene in Afghanistan and Iraq.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Too bad Hillary leans right only left thing about her is guns which forces me to vote Trump


actually, bernie only has a D- rating with the NRA. hillary has an F with the NRA. bernie is more pro gun than hillary.

an F from the NRA is the A-OK i need to vote for a POTUS.

trump is not a serious presidential candidate, you would have to be retarded to cast a vote for him. like, literally mentally retarded. IQ below 70. that kind of thing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Listen to your guy... Remember when he said this...?
> 
> View attachment 3665239


i'd vote for obama if he ran a third term.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

In 2004, Bernie supported HR 4613, which allocated $25 billion for emergency defense spending for operations in Iraq and Afghanistan, and $77.4 billion for the procurement of new weapons.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

In 2005, Sanders supported HR 2863 - Defense Department FY2006 Appropriations Bill, which provided $50 billion for ongoing operations in Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

In 2003, Bernie supported HR 5010, which provided $355.1 billion in appropriations for the Defense Department for fiscal year 2003 - an increase of $37.5 billion from 2002 - as well as: $71.6 billion for procurement of aircraft, missiles, weapons, combat vehicles and shipbuilding; $7.4 billion for ballistic missile defense; and $58.4 million for foreign aid


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2016)

But yet he is against war


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> But yet he is against war


He voted against the war when the vote to go to war came up, Clinton didn't

Voting to fund the people fighting the war is not the same as "supporting the war". It's a pretty clear false equivalence fallacy


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> actually, bernie only has a D- rating with the NRA. hillary has an F with the NRA. bernie is more pro gun than hillary.
> 
> an F from the NRA is the A-OK i need to vote for a POTUS.
> 
> trump is not a serious presidential candidate, you would have to be retarded to cast a vote for him. like, literally mentally retarded. IQ below 70. that kind of thing.


I don't like Hillary because she is a bitch about guns that D rating made a big difference. Really I think you must be a retard to vote for Hillary. But guess she did tell the banks to "cut it out". Lol


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> But yet he is against war


So is Hillary going to do away with the military? Yeah I didn't think so not after Libya...


----------



## londonfog (Apr 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He voted against the war when the vote to go to war came up, Clinton didn't
> 
> Voting to fund the people fighting the war is not the same as "supporting the war". It's a pretty clear false equivalence fallacy


I'm against the war but I will vote to fund it ? Pretty contradicting message that is being sent. His vote was not needed to fund the war. Stand for something.
If everyone was against the war and nobody funded it, guess what...no war


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> They just wish they were big bankers so they could bribe politicians, too!
> 
> Morally, ethically, legally bankrupt; the REAL face of the modern Republican party. And their backers, constituents and apologists.


Really? You really drink the liberal poisoned Kool-aid. Most of the richest (and most corrupt) politicians are liberals.







They left out Al Gore and many others like Pelosi, Rockefeller.... http://www.therichest.com/celebnetworth/category/politician/democrat/

While Republicans often get the reputation for being “the party of the rich,” seven of the 10 richest members of Congress are Democrats, according to the Center for Responsive Politics (CRP).

CRP compiled a list of the 10 richest members of Congress using 2012 personal finance disclosure information, the latest available.
http://freebeacon.com/politics/more-democrats-than-republicans-sit-on-10-richest-members-of-congress-list/


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You're still not addressing to Ttys point..





ttystikk said:


> If We the People don't hold one party or the other fully accountable to OUR needs, then what difference does it make?
> 
> I'd like to see the People wrest control of both parties away from the greasy palms brigade and back towards accountability to their constituents. I fear that's a bridge too far.
> 
> I also think if Chump becomes president, he'll either straighten out his act or he'll be held in check by a congress no less hostile to him than they would be to Mrs Clinton.


I do not understand how allowing a train wreck saves lives. If my vote prevents Trump from being president then I'd say that's a win. A vote for Hillary is a vote for more of the same that we've gotten with Obama. Not good enough but not the end of democracy either. So fucking what if you lost this primary to a more conservative candidate than Bernie? Cry me a river. Not voting in order to "send a message" because it will "shake up the party" is weak and impotent. 

I'm wonder what's wrong with the Democrats or liberals across this country. Why do most states still have archaic and repressive voting systems in place? If the "people" really want to break up big banks, why don't their congressional delegates reflect this? Do you actually think that Bernie alone as president could do all he said? He needs congressional support or the next president will need it assuming Hill Pill is a one term president. So, what's going on in Colorado and Florida to accomplish that?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Really? You really drink the liberal poisoned Kool-aid. Most of the richest (and most corrupt) politicians are liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Democrats are a bunch of well educated people who do know better than you and other shit heads. The Rich love them some dumb and control you like a puppet.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I don't like Hillary because she is a bitch


nice misogyny.


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nice misogyny.



not all bitches are women.....


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'd vote for obama if he ran a third term.





I would too over Hillary and the rest of these clowns ( except Bernard Sanders)


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 25, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I would too over Hillary and the rest of these clowns ( except Bernard Sanders)


My only reservation there is that some right wing fascist assclown would someday decide that gives him a precedent to be 'president for life', Mugabe style.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 25, 2016)

It makes no sense @ all to limit terms-years.. The powers that be would shot their pants @ that thought.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 25, 2016)

I wish George W couldve ran a 3rd time just so he couldve gotten the shit stomped out of him by Obama.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 25, 2016)

Does Bernie really love his wife ?


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Does Bernie really love his wife ?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nice misogyny.


Lol, nice one just cut the about guns out. 

Maybe you could move to England since you don't like guns.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Does Bernie really love his wife ?


Does Bill Clinton love his wife?? Blahahaha!!


----------



## londonfog (Apr 25, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Does Bill Clinton love his wife?? Blahahaha!!


I'm not voting for Bill. Learn to separate the two


----------



## londonfog (Apr 25, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> View attachment 3665944


seriously. why did he not want her standing next to him.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm not voting for Bill. Learn to separate the two


No, you are voting for his wife dumb dumb.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 25, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> No, you are voting for his wife dumb dumb.


you bore me guy


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Lol, nice one just cut the about guns out.
> 
> Maybe you could move to England since you don't like guns.


maybe you can explain to me why and how you think the second amendment will somehow be overturned.

LOL


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe you can explain to me why and how you think the second amendment will somehow be overturned.
> 
> LOL


Same way Bill banned assault weapons and talk about expand background checks when they already do background checks.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Does Bernie really love his wife ?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> seriously. why did he not want her standing next to him.


Seriously, are you THAT stupid..?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm not voting for Bill. Learn to separate the two


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 25, 2016)

And of course, Schuylaar's personal space:


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 25, 2016)

Lol
Shuylaar totally trolled everyone.
I just realized that no one would be stupid enough to believe that the best option if Sanders doesn't get nominated is to not vote or write him in.

Good one Shuylaar. You had us all going


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 25, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I don't like Hillary because she is a bitch about guns that D rating made a big difference. Really I think you must be a retard to vote for Hillary. But guess she did tell the banks to "cut it out". Lol


I hold my hand up and say I'm not a retard and probably will vote for Hillary. Anybody that thinks gun ownership rights are going to be eliminated during the presidency of any of the current candidates, however, is a total retard.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 25, 2016)

I cant wait to vote for Hillary.




No retard here


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 25, 2016)

And I respect your honest difference of opinion about whom to vote for... ..which appears to set me apart from perhaps the majority of posters here. 

I'm going to vote for Mr Sanders because he's the right choice for the country. 

I'm voting my conscience because I am not going to allow a corrupt political party to make my choice for me. 

I'm quite certain I'm not alone, and while I understand that my choice may be an outlier in that my candidate might not have much of a chance if he isn't nominated, I'm also aware that my vote still matters. It still counts. It will still be heard. 

And that's why I bother at all. Why just vote for who you think will win? That sounds more like sports betting than politics, not that there's much difference sometimes. 

It's the voice of the People, about the only one we have left. Be heard for who you are. 

Besides, I already have a ringer of a female presidential candidate in mind, and she's got a lot more cred than a Clinton on the issues that matter to me; 

The Most Honorable (in deeds, rather than words) Senator from the Great State of Massachusetts, Ms Elizabeth Warren.

Slam dunk.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 25, 2016)

I'll be voting for who out of the two i want to be president come election time.
I'll vote for Bernie, if it gets there, this Ca primary just to help insure that Hillary will be more left as our next president.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Apr 25, 2016)

warren would make an excellent potus. bernie should name her vp once he gets the nod


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 25, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> warren would make an excellent potus


Excellent VP too.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 25, 2016)

Maybe Ms Warren just flat doesn't want the job, which just serves to make her look even smarter. 

Sad commentary on our miserable excuse for a political system, that.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 25, 2016)

Election day here tomorrow...real fucking sick of the commercials...

Voting for Sanders...settling for Hillary if it comes down to it...

It's not a perfect world...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Maybe Ms Warren just flat doesn't want the job, which just serves to make her look even smarter.
> 
> Sad commentary on our miserable excuse for a political system, that.


I've heard her say she thinks she can accomplish more as a senator. I wonder when they'll name their VP picks


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I've heard her say she thinks she can accomplish more as a senator. I wonder when they'll name their VP picks


I've heard her say the same thing. Another Senator, one Barack Obama, felt differently. 

I dearly hope she and Bernie have a surprise cooked up and waiting for the eve of the Democratic convention.

Our country needs them.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I've heard her say the same thing. Another Senator, one Barack Obama, felt differently.
> 
> I dearly hope she and Bernie have a surprise cooked up and waiting for the eve of the Democratic convention.
> 
> Our country needs them.


Look how Clinton answers the question Rachel Maddow asks her about adopting some of Sanders' plans in order to bring over some of his supporters should she win the nomination






How could anyone believe that bullshit?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Look how Clinton answers the question Rachel Maddow asks her about adopting some of Sanders' plans in order to bring over some of his supporters should she win the nomination
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrogance. She's running for president not to get something done, but simply to be president. That's just ego at this point. 

And y'all wonder why I'm feeling the Bern.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> And y'all wonder why I'm feeling the Bern.


 I cant wait for this election to be over so that expression can go back to being a symptom of chlamydia and not a statement of political devotion.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I've heard her say she thinks she can accomplish more as a senator. I wonder when they'll name their VP picks


This is not done until the party's have their nom.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

I watched most of the town halls last night with sanders and Clinton separately.

It was great to listen to them speak without the other to interrupt.

The skinny on rally? Sanders said I'm not going to tell the people who to vote for nor should I and nor should voters listen to anyone but themselves..it's wrong to TELL people who they MUST vote @londonfog @ChesusRice.
However if Cunton wants those votes then she'll need to explain to my supporters why she takes money from wall st..why she's more of a neo con and more hawkish than any republican running..she'll need to EARN those votes..all she has to do is explain these things

Cunton on the other hand said well I would never tell sanders what to do concession wise that's his decision but when I made the decision for Obama (cough negotiated Secretary of State cough) I worked hard to rally most came over but not all..after all no one can hardly remember the birther rumor that plagued him most of his presidency which my campaign started..

She (cunton) totally freaked on maddow when maddow said according to polls sanders leads nationally, beats trump better than you..the camera angle was unflattering having her face come off asymmetrical..old..looking as if she was rode hard and put away wet..her eyes bulging out In disagreement.. That shits scary..tbh she reminds me of my mom in her worst functioning alcoholic days..what a train wreck.

Its trending now..this is what sanders supporters are doing across the nation if he is not the nom..just remember these votes will be tallied and a numerical value assigned which you are part of and will be announced..think of it as SCOTUS dissension in your own right..we are not going away..we will be heard..and we WILL vote..oh yes we WILL vote!

#writeinsanders2016!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Look how Clinton answers the question Rachel Maddow asks her about adopting some of Sanders' plans in order to bring over some of his supporters should she win the nomination
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oMG! You posted what I was talking about

Don't worry Pada..The only rally she's getting is in her mind..she said she doesn't need votes..she has millions and millions of votesstarting to sound like trump.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I watched most of the town halls last night with sanders and Clinton separately.
> 
> It was great to listen to them speak without the other to interrupt.
> 
> ...


I never told you who you MUST vote for...only who you *should* vote for come November. The same way you ran around telling everyone to vote for Bernie. Just be warned that if you do write in Bernie be prepared for what your actions do. I'm pretty much set for whoever is POTUS, my concern is for those SCOTUS seats upcoming


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I hold my hand up and say I'm not a retard and probably will vote for Hillary. Anybody that thinks gun ownership rights are going to be eliminated during the presidency of any of the current candidates, however, is a total retard.


I never said she was going to outlaw guns just going to be the toughest on guns which is bullshit and I am not voting for her a vote for Hillary might as well be a vote to keep big money in politics. There are many reasons I will not vote for Hillary after all Bill chose someone else.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I never said she was going to outlaw guns just going to be the toughest on guns which is bullshit and I am not voting for her a vote for Hillary might as well be a vote to keep big money in politics. There are many reasons I will not vote for Hillary after all Bill chose someone else.


Guy you're fooling no one. You are a Repuke and you will always vote as such


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> She (cunton) totally freaked on maddow when maddow said according to polls sanders leads nationally, beats trump better than you..the camera angle was unflattering having her face come off asymmetrical..old..looking as if she was rode hard and put away wet..her eyes bulging out In disagreement.. That shits scary..tbh she reminds me of my mom in her worst functioning alcoholic days..what a train wreck.


in all seriousness, this kinda has me worried about you. It seems like you have problems you quite have not worked out. Everyone is not an alcoholic


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I never told you who you MUST vote for...only who you *should* vote for come November. The same way you ran around telling everyone to vote for Bernie. Just be warned that if you do write in Bernie be prepared for what your actions do. I'm pretty much set for whoever is POTUS, my concern is for those SCOTUS seats upcoming


Well you should not vote for Hillary.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Guy you're fooling no one. You are a Repuke and you will always vote as such


Actually the only time I ever voted was for Ron Paul which basically was the Bernie Sanders of the Republican party I did not vote for Romney I just knew Obama would win so I didn't waist my time and I didn't care about Obama vs McCain they were pretty much equal except for Palin. Lol

I would have voted for Bush though but I wasn't old enough buy a week or so. Bush wasn't bad better than Obama anyway.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I never said she was going to outlaw guns just going to be the toughest on guns which is bullshit and I am not voting for her a vote for Hillary might as well be a vote to keep big money in politics. There are many reasons I will not vote for Hillary after all Bill chose someone else.


What makes you think she would be the toughest on guns?
Obama has an F with the NRA, he didn't take our guns. All the scaremongering from the right did was make my ammo really hard to get for a minute.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> What makes you think she would be the toughest on guns?
> Obama has an F with the NRA, he didn't take our guns. All the scaremongering from the right did was make my ammo really hard to get for a minute.


Do you not read? I didn't say shit about taking guns!! Now Bill did ban assault weapons and Hillary has talked tough about guns expanding background checks when they don't even let you own a firearm if you have been convicted of domestic violence.

Expanding what are they going to do? If you have a simple assault you can't own a gun? Shit I have 3 simple assaults but I would not shoot anyone without a damn good reason.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Do you not read? I didn't say shit about taking guns!!


Lol, yes I did read 
It's just that when ANYTHING is proposed about gun control, it is translated by the conservatives to mean: Obama is taking our guns!!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol, yes I did read
> It's just that when ANYTHING is proposed about gun control, it is translated by the conservatives to mean: Obama is taking our guns!!


He might without a Republican House and Senate he certainly tried to make it harder to own a gun just failed miserably.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Do you not read? I didn't say shit about taking guns!! Now Bill did ban assault weapons and Hillary has talked tough about guns expanding background checks when they don't even let you own a firearm if you have been convicted of domestic violence.
> 
> Expanding what are they going to do? If you have a simple assault you can't own a gun? Shit I have 3 simple assaults but I would not shoot anyone without a damn good reason.


Hell why should you have a gun after being convicted of domestic violence. Why bring a gun into that environment. Already shown that you can't keep hands to yourself


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol, yes I did read
> It's just that when ANYTHING is proposed about gun control, it is translated by the conservatives to mean: Obama is taking our guns!!


Plus there was Biden saying you only need a shot gun but I like my AK.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hell why should you have a gun after being convicted of domestic violence. Why bring a gun into that environment. Already shown that you can't keep hands to yourself


I never said I had a problem with that you shouldn't own a gun if you are a wife beater.

The expanding of the background check is my issue there is enough laws around guns as is.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I never said I had a problem with that you shouldn't own a gun if you are a wife beater.
> 
> The expanding of the background check is my issue there is enough laws around guns as is.


What part of expanding background checks you don't like?
I agree that we need to change the way guns can be sold at gun shows and online guns sells


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I never said I had a problem with that you shouldn't own a gun if you are a wife beater.
> 
> The expanding of the background check is my issue there is enough laws around guns as is.


I'm down with universal background checks.

So are most americans


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What part of expanding background checks you don't like?
> I agree that we need to change the way guns can be sold at gun shows and online guns sells


Ain't nothing wrong with online gun sales they need to be shipped to a licensed shop that does a background check. Not sure about gun show rules but as long as they are a licensed dealer I don't see a problem never been to a gun show though.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I never said I had a problem with that you shouldn't own a gun if you are a wife beater.


....and don't forget to confiscate the knives in the kitchen, those lobster scissors, the ax in the shop, Johnny's baseball bat.......

Yes, Hillary is a feel good gun confiscating, Benghazi killing nut.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm down with universal background checks.
> View attachment 3666324
> So are most americans


We already have background checks if you have a fellony or a domestic you don't get a gun.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm going to vote for Mr Sanders because he's the right choice for the country.


Holy crap~ And we wonder why America and the world is going to hell.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> ....and don't forget to confiscate the knives in the kitchen, those lobster scissors, the ax in the shop, Johnny's baseball bat.......
> 
> Yes, Hillary is a feel good gun confiscating, Benghazi killing nut.


For real, I know a fellon who brought a nice samurai sword back from Thailand. Lol


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> For real, I know a fellon who brought a nice samurai sword back from Thailand. Lol


Had a great uncle who was butchered by his gay friend with such a sword that hung from the fireplace hearth.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with online gun sales they need to be shipped to a licensed shop that does a background check. Not sure about gun show rules but as long as they are a licensed dealer I don't see a problem never been to a gun show though.


you can get a gun at a gun show with just CASH and no background check in some states


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you can get a gun at a gun show with just CASH and no background check in some states


Hmm, some states... I can buy a gun with just cash in all 50 states inside any gun shop. Are we supposed to use checks or credit cards?? 

I think credit would be worse personally as the person don't need to pay and can go shoot up a school and have no worries about his credit score.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 26, 2016)

Guns are not the problem, Gun Free Zones and soft targets are. You can't identify and round up all the loonies, witness the Sanders crowds.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hell why should you have a gun after being convicted of domestic violence. Why bring a gun into that environment. Already shown that you can't keep hands to yourself


Not always true. 
Yelling is domestic violence


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Hmm, some states... I can buy a gun with just cash in all 50 states inside any gun shop. Are we supposed to use checks or credit cards??
> 
> I think credit would be worse personally as the person don't need to pay and can go shoot up a school and have no worries about his credit score.


in at least 32 states you can get a gun at a gun show without a background check.
I don't think you are that smart to have figured out the online loophole yet


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Not always true.
> Yelling is domestic violence


No way


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> in at least 32 states you can get a gun at a gun show without a background check.
> I don't think you are that smart to have figured out the online loophole yet


I have looked at guns online and they all say you must have it shipped to a licensed dealer. Never actually looked for a loophole as the gun shop about an hour away has more than enough guns for me and I walk out in less than an hour with my new toy. No need to find a loophole so nothing about being smart enough if I needed a loophole I can find it I have sold a few stolen guns in my teens.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Not always true.
> Yelling is domestic violence


Yelling would be a domestic disturbance.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 26, 2016)

Yelling is political disturbance, witness Trump, Billary and Sanders vs Cruz, Kasich or Carson.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> No way


Yes way, at least it will bring the cops to your door, and a nice claim in divorce court, if your spouse wants to use it. It's called mental/verbal abuse, or simply disturbing the peace.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I have looked at guns online and they all say you must have it shipped to a licensed dealer. Never actually looked for a loophole as the gun shop about an hour away has more than enough guns for me and I walk out in less than an hour with my new toy. No need to find a loophole so nothing about being smart enough if I needed a loophole I can find it I have sold a few stolen guns in my teens.


others do know the loophole and the expansion will close it. Keep guns out of the hands of those who should not have it


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2016)

Jimdamick said:


> Yes way, at least it will bring the cops to your door, and a nice claim in divorce court, if your spouse wants to use it. It's called mental/verbal abuse, or simply disturbing the peace.


cite me one case where a spouse lost his/her gun rights due to ONLY yelling.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> No way


Yes way. 
I've threatened to kill my kid several times over the last 16 years. 
That can get you arrested.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Yes way. I've threatened to kill my kid several times over the last 16 years. That can get you arrested.





ChesusRice said:


> Yes way. I've threatened to kill my kid several times over the last 16 years. That can get you arrested.


Yes but it's not the yelling, it's the threats to kill. Any lawyer worth his/her money can beat JUST a yelling charge


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> others do know the loophole and the expansion will close it. Keep guns out of the hands of those who should not have it


What about mental illness? I personally don't know anyone who is completely sane. Some crazier than others but just mental illness leaves it wide open. Do you really know anyone who has never been so much as a little depressed? If there is someone out there they must be bat shit crazy cause you should not be happy when someone close dies.

Mental illness is in every person. Now schizophrenia and bipolar etc. Would be reasonable but it's just mental illness like a soldier with PTSD or a man who lost his wife or child.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> What about mental illness? I personally don't know anyone who is completely sane. Some crazier than others but just mental illness leaves it wide open. Do you really know anyone who has never been so much as a little depressed? If there is someone out there they must be bat shit crazy cause you should not be happy when someone close dies.
> 
> Mental illness is in every person. Now schizophrenia and bipolar etc. Would be reasonable but it's just mental illness like a soldier with PTSD or a man who lost his wife or child.


no mental illness is not in every person. Dude how many losing arguments are you going to present on gun control expansion ?


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> cite me one case where a spouse lost his/her gun rights due to ONLY yelling.


None. I am not saying that, but yelling at someone is considered abuse, and if you just say I'd like to kill you, by the letter of the law that is a criminal offense (threating to do bodily harm) and in the US, freedom of speach only goes so far, as you could be arrested That's all I meant


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 26, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Not always true.
> Yelling is domestic violence


That's right. In Colorado you can get a DV for yelling at your girlfriend and then lose your 'right' to own a gun forever. That sure sounds like respecting your Constitutional rights to me. ...


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> no mental illness is not in every person. Dude how many losing arguments are you going to present on gun control expansion ?


Schizophrenia and bipolar are not in everyone but mental illness sure as shit is whether you know it or not. Especially if you think you are normal.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Schizophrenia and bipolar are not in everyone but mental illness sure as shit is whether you know it or not. Especially if you think you are normal.


I'm PERFECTLY NORMAL. You aren't disagreeing with me, ARE YOU? ?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's right. In Colorado you can get a DV for yelling at your girlfriend and then lose your 'right' to own a gun forever. That sure sounds like respecting your Constitutional rights to me. ...


Really? Not even threatening just yelling cause the bitch is taking too long with the sandwich? Lol

I doubt it every single couple has argued my wife yells at me more than I yell. Lol


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's right. In Colorado you can get a DV for yelling at your girlfriend and then lose your 'right' to own a gun forever. That sure sounds like respecting your Constitutional rights to me. ...


cite


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I never told you who you MUST vote for...only who you *should* vote for come November. The same way you ran around telling everyone to vote for Bernie. Just be warned that if you do write in Bernie be prepared for what your actions do. I'm pretty much set for whoever is POTUS, my concern is for those SCOTUS seats upcoming


1. It's hard to discern one idiot from the other here..

2. I didn't TELL anyone they must vote Sanders..I posted factual information then debated same when your posts were merely the days talking points.

3. Waiting for people to die is bad luck and basing your vote on this?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Everyone is not an alcoholic


I call 'em like I see 'em.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I call 'em like I see 'em.


Everyone has the right to their own perspective, and to share it. Coercion not okay, lol


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Keep guns out of the hands of those who should not have it


This is an absolute impossibility..guns need to be owner activated only.

Expanded background checks are a joke, just like tax cuts let the wealthy keep more of their 'own money' mentality..


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Everyone has the right to their own perspective, and to share it. Coercion not okay, lol


I was referring to the alcoholism comment.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> This is an absolute impossibility..guns need to be owner activated only.
> 
> Expanded background checks are a joke, just like tax cuts let the wealthy keep more of their 'own money' mentality..


What about the guns that cannot be retrofitted? Are we supposed to do away with all guns and rifles manufactured for the last 500 years?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I never said she was going to outlaw guns just going to be the toughest on guns which is bullshit and I am not voting for her a vote for Hillary might as well be a vote to keep big money in politics. There are many reasons I will not vote for Hillary after all Bill chose someone else.


Your gun rights are not at risk anywhere. That's just NRA right wing bullshit.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> This is an absolute impossibility..guns need to be owner activated only.
> 
> Expanded background checks are a joke, just like tax cuts let the wealthy keep more of their 'own money' mentality..


Only problem with that is I ain't giving up my guns and plenty guns on the black market if needed I can get one as well as many people I know.

Not to mention if I'm not home and something happens my wife and daughter (when she's a little older) should be able to defend themselves my dogs ain't stopping a man with a gun.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Your gun rights are not at risk anywhere. That's just NRA right wing bullshit.


No, actually it's out of the horses mouth do you not pay any attention to Hilary?

Take guns? not all guns anyway. But she damn sure is the toughest one on guns.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> What about the guns that cannot be retrofitted? Are we supposed to do away with all guns and rifles manufactured for the last 500 years?


How about if gun owners locked them up? What if they just followed the safety guidelines published by their very own gun lobby? Then nothing needs to change regarding gun manufacturing laws. 

About 65% of the households in this country don't contain guns. Yet the right to own guns is supported by about the same percentage, roughly 60% support the status quo of rights to own guns. So, I'd say that the gun lobby and the people of this country are pretty much in agreement at this time. But the trend over the past 40 years is towards fewer households with guns and declining support for relatively liberal gun ownership laws. Not one reason for this trend but a big one is gun safety in the home. Random accidents in homes where guns are kept loaded and freely accessible to children happen all too often and are simple to address by gun owners. Just follow the NRA guidelines for gun safety.

If gun owners can't follow clear and easy procedures for gun safety, then the suggestion that Sky put forth will become the law of the land. Not now but it will happen eventually.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Only problem with that is I ain't giving up my guns and plenty guns on the black market if needed I can get one as well as many people I know.
> 
> Not to mention if I'm not home and something happens my wife and daughter (when she's a little older) should be able to defend themselves my dogs ain't stopping a man with a gun.


An armed society is a polite society. With lots of dead people who weren't polite. Makes it a tough call.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> No, actually it's out of the horses mouth do you not pay any attention to Hilary?
> 
> Take guns? not all guns anyway. But she damn sure is the toughest one on guns.


Your right to own guns is not under any threat. Rural ownership is not a serious discussion anywhere. People living in cities are dealing with different problems and threats. I don't know why a rural gun owner would feel entitled to prevent a city from dealing with a city-problem.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> An armed society is a polite society. With lots of dead people who weren't polite. Makes it a tough call.


LOL, its true dead people can't hurl insults. I wish it were true that only the impolite get shot. 

Japan has a very polite society. Not armed either.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> LOL, its true dead people can't hurl insults. I wish it were true that only the impolite get shot.
> 
> Japan has a very polite society. Not armed either.


Also very racist, classiest and sexist, but who's counting?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> How about if gun owners locked them up? What if they just followed the safety guidelines published by their very own gun lobby? Then nothing needs to change regarding gun manufacturing laws.
> 
> About 65% of the households in this country don't contain guns. Yet the right to own guns is supported by about the same percentage, roughly 60% support the status quo of rights to own guns. So, I'd say that the gun lobby and the people of this country are pretty much in agreement at this time. But the trend over the past 40 years is towards fewer households with guns and declining support for relatively liberal gun ownership laws. Not one reason for this trend but a big one is gun safety in the home. Random accidents in homes where guns are kept loaded and freely accessible to children happen all too often and are simple to address by gun owners. Just follow the NRA guidelines for gun safety.
> 
> If gun owners can't follow clear and easy procedures for gun safety, then the suggestion that Sky put forth will become the law of the land. Not now but it will happen eventually.


The right to own weapons is a constitutional right, not a government permission based on us behaving ourselves.

How about pool owners stop letting their kids drown eh? How do you legislate responsibility?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Your right to own guns is not under any threat. Rural ownership is not a serious discussion anywhere. People living in cities are dealing with different problems and threats. I don't know why a rural gun owner would feel entitled to prevent a city from dealing with a city-problem.


I don't give a damn about city laws but Bill Clinton's assault weapons ban did not just effect city folk. Nor will this mental illness bullshit and expanded background checks and that's just if she doesn't bring back the assault weapons ban when very few have been used in shootings handguns are the city folk problem. But city folk should have the right to defend themselves as well as rural.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I don't give a damn about city laws but Bill Clinton's assault weapons ban did not just effect city folk. Nor will this mental illness bullshit and expanded background checks and that's just if she doesn't bring back the assault weapons ban when very few have been used in shootings handguns are the city folk problem. But city folk should have the right to defend themselves as well as rural.


Everyone should have the right to defend themselves. Removing the ability to carry a gun exposes the weakest and most vulnerable members of society to criminal interference. ER: Women, the elderly, etc. A knife is not an equalizer in this situation.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> LOL, its true dead people can't hurl insults. I wish it were true that only the impolite get shot.
> 
> Japan has a very polite society. Not armed either.


Lol, not armed? Yeah, I bet the Yakuza are above murder.....


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Also very racist, classiest and sexist, but who's counting?


Not sure what that has to do with guns.

I'm just saying that this idea that gun ownership makes people more polite is shot through with holes.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Not sure what that has to do with guns.
> 
> I'm just saying that this idea that gun ownership makes people more polite is shot through with holes.


It was meant as sarcasm. 

Japan isn't my idea of a societal ideal, either.


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe you can explain to me why and how you think the second amendment will somehow be overturned.
> 
> LOL



maybe not over turned: but buried in so much legislation, registration, licensing, and exemptions.

I live in CA


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 26, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> maybe not over turned: but buried in so much legislation, registration, licensing, and exemptions.
> 
> I live in CA


Gun crime must be really down right??


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 26, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> maybe not over turned: but buried in so much legislation, registration, licensing, and exemptions.
> 
> I live in CA


Which eventually means the same thing as violating one's constitutional right to gun ownership.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Which eventually means the same thing as violating one's constitutional right to gun ownership.


First we have to admit the human condition is not perfect and the government cannot possibly fix everything no matter how much they promise to do so.

Anyone watched cops? What would you say the % of domestic violence complaints take up that show? 30%? 40%? And these people supposedly love each other.


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Which eventually means the same thing as violating one's constitutional right to gun ownership.


to normal people who, don't interpret law thought 24'' thick black books.

some of them seem to make sense too: like exempt people who are taking certain psychiatric medications. but that leads to a lot of "reasonable" reasons why a person can be exempt.

crime and guns, I personally don't see any connection. Mexico has *ONE* legal gun store in Mexico city _ Directorate of Arms and Munitions_ and we all know the story down there. guns scare people, gun scare police. I read some where that police have killed more Americans then ISIS.

most people are scared of guns, its been too many generations since gun/ownership/safety was taught in the home of Americans.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 26, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> to normal people who, don't interpret law thought 24'' thick black books.
> 
> some of them seem to make sense too: like exempt people who are taking certain psychiatric medications. but that leads to a lot of "reasonable" reasons why a person can be exempt.
> 
> ...


I agree with every last word of this.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I didn't TELL anyone they must vote Sanders..I posted factual information then debated same when your posts were merely the days talking points.


Say what ?????



schuylaar said:


> vote for bernie! don't let let the political machine grind him..send him $1..buy the 'bernie bear'..tell your friends, co-workers, family and the guy at the gas pump.
> 
> we CAN do this without money..pass it on!
> 
> ...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 26, 2016)

Get a load of this shit..

Clinton's Internet Supporters, Allegedly Using Pornography, Shut Down Bernie Sanders' Largest Facebook Groups in Coordinated Attack


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Get a load of this shit..
> 
> Clinton's Internet Supporters, Allegedly Using Pornography, Shut Down Bernie Sanders' Largest Facebook Groups in Coordinated Attack


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 26, 2016)

Pro-Clinton Super PAC Caught Spending $1 Million on Social Media Trolls


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> What about the guns that cannot be retrofitted? Are we supposed to do away with all guns and rifles manufactured for the last 500 years?


That's a good question..

If its an antique, most gun owners don't like people touching them, so typically locked away..they're never used in a mass shooting.

The newer ones should have an exchange program at no cost to owner underwritten by the gun manufacturers.

That would be my idea..


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> No, actually it's out of the horses mouth do you not pay any attention to Hilary?
> 
> Take guns? not all guns anyway. But she damn sure is the toughest one on guns.


Bernie likes guns and thinks you should be able to have..just not assault.

No one needs a rocket launcher or missile silo in their backyard though..um, it's a bit overkill and there MUST be cooperation from both sides.

Nothing would be worse than your little girl going to school, never to return.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> How about if gun owners locked them up? What if they just followed the safety guidelines published by their very own gun lobby? Then nothing needs to change regarding gun manufacturing laws.
> 
> About 65% of the households in this country don't contain guns. Yet the right to own guns is supported by about the same percentage, roughly 60% support the status quo of rights to own guns. So, I'd say that the gun lobby and the people of this country are pretty much in agreement at this time. But the trend over the past 40 years is towards fewer households with guns and declining support for relatively liberal gun ownership laws. Not one reason for this trend but a big one is gun safety in the home. Random accidents in homes where guns are kept loaded and freely accessible to children happen all too often and are simple to address by gun owners. Just follow the NRA guidelines for gun safety.
> 
> If gun owners can't follow clear and easy procedures for gun safety, then the suggestion that Sky put forth will become the law of the land. Not now but it will happen eventually.


If it's not happening now or in the past..it won't happen because we are relying on the human condition to make sound decisions.

Stupidity is everywhere but you can't police people.

We must come up with solution, based upon who we have to work with.

That is the solution.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bernie likes guns and thinks you should be able to have..just not assault.
> 
> No one needs a rocket launcher or missile silo in their backyard though..um, it's a bit overkill and there MUST be cooperation from both sides.
> 
> Nothing would be worse than your little girl going to school, never to return.


Ain't nothing wrong with owning an AK it's a semi automatic rifle a true assault rifle would be fully automatic just not to a Clinton. School shootings are very rare ain't been one in all of New England I think I will take my chances I got more to worry about bees.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Also very racist, classiest and sexist, but who's counting?



They're also sex addicts with dirty girls panties in vending


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with owning an AK it's a semi automatic rifle a true assault rifle would be fully automatic just not to a Clinton. School shootings are very rare ain't been one in all of New England I think I will take my chances I got more to worry about bees.


This is the part where you compromise.

Autos are simply not necessary.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> This is the part where you compromise.
> 
> Autos are simply not necessary.


You can only buy semi auto as is no more laws needed.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> First we have to admit the human condition is not perfect and the government cannot possibly fix everything no matter how much they promise to do so.
> 
> Anyone watched cops? What would you say the % of domestic violence complaints take up that show? 30%? 40%? And these people supposedly love each other.


We are a vouyeristic society, it sells commercial time.

It's all about the God almighty dollar.

Not about yours or my life.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> You can only buy semi auto as is no more laws needed.


I don't understand the post.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Pro-Clinton Super PAC Caught Spending $1 Million on Social Media Trolls


@ChesusRice @londonfog

It's obvi they are getting paid and why cheesy needs to see (so he can print proof to get paid) a 'yes' posted for her.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Get a load of this shit..
> 
> Clinton's Internet Supporters, Allegedly Using Pornography, Shut Down Bernie Sanders' Largest Facebook Groups in Coordinated Attack



And Hilary's logo looks like a penis stuck between two fence posts.

Remember what goes around comes around..something is going to happen to her..I can feel it..she's gonna get what's coming to her..sooner rather than later.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Hilary's logo look like a penis.



She's a hideous female...we don't need her ruining our already fucked up country


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> @ChesusRice @londonfog
> 
> It's obvi they are getting paid and why cheesy needs to see (so he can print proof to get paid) a 'yes' posted for her.


what Bernie is not paying you for your internet work ? That damn Bernie. I hear he only pays his office workers 12 an hour. What happen to 15 ?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Pro-Clinton Super PAC Caught Spending $1 Million on Social Media Trolls


Bernie Bros


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> what Bernie is not paying you for your internet work ? That damn Bernie. I hear he only pays his office workers 12 an hour. What happen to 15 ?


If you READ his plan you'd know that the $15 was incremental.

But.

You.

Don't.

Read.

And are a low information voter


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Bernie Bros


And they were sponsored by Sanders or his grass roots supporters how?

God damn are you stupid


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> If you READ his plan you'd know that the $15 was incremental.
> 
> But.
> 
> ...


What the heck is stopping him from paying his workers 15 an hour. That question was never answered.
I love to read. except romance novels
I'm a very informed voter and have shown it time and time again. Even knew about your rules in Florida.
are you mad ? If so why ?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> And they were sponsored by Sanders or his grass roots supporters how?
> 
> God damn are you stupid


no silly lady.
I was countering his Hillary troll for Bernie trolls
Anger is making you not think clearly


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

OMG!!!! Bernie's speaking live and the crowd is going NUTS!!!!!

If I were a man, my dick would be hard.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> OMG!!!! Bernie's speaking live and the crowd is going NUTS!!!!!
> 
> If I were a man, my dick would be hard.


WOW


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> OMG!!!! Bernie's speaking live and the crowd is going NUTS!!!!!
> 
> If I were a man, my dick would be hard.


It's Bernies last hurrah before they embalm him!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> It's Bernies last hurrah before they embalm him!


We're going all the way, folks..Cali or Bust!!!!


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> It's Bernies last hurrah before they embalm him!


ok I really did laugh out loud...but I do like Bernie. Just not everything


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> We're going all the way, folks..Cali or Bust!!!!


Just please don't be disappointed and please change back to the old Sky after the elections.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Just please don't be disappointed and please change back to the old Sky after the elections.


How much do you think I should send Bernie this week?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

Sanders takes Rhode Island 57%/42%


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Just please don't be disappointed and please change back to the old Sky after the elections.


What are old Sky's traits? Could you please list?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> How much do you think I should send Bernie this week?


hell I sent him 1500 total. but then he wanted to tax me


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

Can Brian Williams sound any sadder now that Sanders won Connecticut?

Dick.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> hell I sent him 1500 total. but then he wanted to tax me


Thank you for your contribution


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I don't understand the post.


You said auto's are not needed well semi auto rifles are what they call assault rifles.

But you obviously don't know anything about guns cause you think they will make guns only the owner can use. Lol, I'd love to see them try.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> You said auto's are not needed well semi auto rifles are what they call assault rifles.
> 
> But you obviously don't know anything about guns cause you think they will make guns only the owner can use. Lol, I'd love to see them try.


They already make them..Smart Guns from Germany.

The crybabies of RIU have already nixed the idea because you'd have to wear a watch.

It's way too much to ask.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> They already make them..Smart Guns from Germany.
> 
> The crybabies of RIU have already nixed the idea because you'd have to wear a watch.
> 
> It's way too much to ask.


Yeah I know, they are pretty expensive for one.

Glock, Ruger, Colt, Berretta, Sig Saur, etc., etc. Do not use them nor would they Glocks don't even have a safety and most every cop in the nation has a .40 caliber Glock. 

Too many guns to lock them all not to mention their is a black market in America and you can buy firearms. If you have anything of value and do not own a gun you are ignorant cops will not save you junkies have guns. Do you really want to fuck around with a smart gun during a home invasion?? I sure don't. I actually had a friend about 2 years ago got shot to death with his woman in his home by a junky.

Not to mention hunting who is going to hunt with a bullshit smart gun? Lol

Sure you're a women probably live in one of them nice gated communities down in Florida. But we don't all live in nice towns my town ain't bad but you can get robbed, raped or murdered it's all happened in my small town of around 1,000 people, cops take a good 30+ minutes to respond to a 911 call so guns are a must have.

Change the laws for all I care not like I'm above breaking the law anyway. Lol, Better to have one and not need it than not have one and need it.

Not to mention 8 people in Ohio where killed professionally and they grew weed.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> If it's not happening now or in the past..it won't happen because we are relying on the human condition to make sound decisions.
> 
> Stupidity is everywhere but you can't police people.
> 
> ...


The trends are away from the gun owners. Fewer gun owners over time. People don't hunt in nearly the same numbers and gun nuts are just that. More and more people who don't own guns are wondering why kids keep getting shot in accidents at the home. Mass shootings, though rare and not even close to a threat make the press and show just how apathetic the gun lobby is to human life. People living in cities see lives lost to criminal uses of guns and wonder why they have to be the front line on this issue. The trend is away from gun ownership and loose attitudes towards gun violence.

Over time, and I'm talking decades, the sentiment about gun ownership will change. When it reaches a tipping point, we'll see changes in gun ownership laws. Just my opinion


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The right to own weapons is a constitutional right, not a government permission based on us behaving ourselves.
> 
> How about pool owners stop letting their kids drown eh? How do you legislate responsibility?


How about making stupid comparisons and thinking you are smart.?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Do you not read? I didn't say shit about taking guns!!


oy, you are getting dumber.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> If you have anything of value and do not own a gun you are ignorant


actually, if you have anything of value and own a gun, you are several times more likely to kill yourself or a family member rather than an intruder.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> actually, if you have anything of value and own a gun, you are several times more likely to kill yourself or a family member rather than an intruder.


Yeah if you are a retarded race baiter like Uncle Troll.

I never so much as had a misfire myself.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> How about making stupid comparisons and thinking you are smart.?


Cause like owning a pool is a constitutional right too eh???

How about realizing that freedom means allowing other people to do things you dont like.

Stop trying to legislate against what might happen...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Yeah if you are a retarded race baiter like Uncle Troll.
> 
> I never so much as had a misfire myself.


sorry for upsetting you with statistics.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry for upsetting you with statistics.


Statistics don't mean shit I only know 2 people who shot themselves both in the foot. Lol, One was a cop doing a quick draw the other was a junky.

Shoot an kill yourself on accident you deserve a Darwin Award.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Cause like owning a pool is a constitutional right too eh???
> 
> How about realizing that freedom means allowing other people to do things you dont like.
> 
> Stop trying to legislate against what might happen...


Freedom isn't free got to deal with other people's shit. Well unless you do drugs.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Statistics don't mean shit I only know 2 people who shot themselves both in the foot. Lol, One was a cop doing a quick draw the other was a junky.
> 
> Shoot an kill yourself on accident you deserve a Darwin Award.


Somewhere in all those versions of preppers is one where the dad blows his finger or thumb off because the dumbass put it over the barrel as he tried to clear the weapon. Then he almost passes out due to shock. Good times!!!

Guns are dangerous. So are power tools and motor vehicles.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Freedom isn't free got to deal with other people's shit. Well unless you do drugs.


It is always a balance but right now we have a lot less freedom than 100 years ago and we are not much better off from all the legislation.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> we have a lot less freedom than 100 years ago


who is we?

that statement doesn't apply to women, or blacks, or hispanics, or jews. masically 80% or more of americans.

you are a retarded person.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Statistics don't mean shit


actually, these statistics mean that you are more likely than me to kill yourself or a family member.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Somewhere in all those versions of preppers is one where the dad blows his finger or thumb off because the dumbass put it over the barrel as he tried to clear the weapon. Then he almost passes out due to shock. Good times!!!
> 
> Guns are dangerous. So are power tools and motor vehicles.


And junk washing machines I flattened my ring finger on that bitch. Lol


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> actually, these statistics mean that you are more likely than me to kill yourself or a family member.


Also that you are much more likely to be victim of a home invasion, murder and possibly raped by a big fat bear.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> who is we?
> 
> that statement doesn't apply to women, or blacks, or hispanics, or jews. masically 80% or more of americans.
> 
> you are a retarded person.


Did legislation stop racism? I'm sure Martin Luther King must have helped at least a little.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Also that you are much more likely to be victim of a home invasion, murder and possibly raped by a big fat bear.


actually no. owning a gun or not has no bearing on that. we are both equally likely to be the victim of a home invasion or assault.

it is just that your gun is many, many times more likely to end up killing you or your family than that imaginary home invader you whine like a little bitch over.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Did legislation stop racism?


is this a serious question?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> is this a serious question?


Yup. Cat got your tounge? The times put racism down more than anything in fact laws are what oppress black people laws put in place by Clinton a Democrap.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> actually no. owning a gun or not has no bearing on that. we are both equally likely to be the victim of a home invasion or assault.
> 
> it is just that your gun is many, many times more likely to end up killing you or your family than that imaginary home invader you whine like a little bitch over.


What about the home invasion on a friend 10 miles away? Him and his damn near wife are dead and he didn't have a gun.

Plus that ain't the only reason I have guns they are fun and I like to hunt. Nobody will pull a home invasion on me houses get robbed like a bastard in rural areas but not mine.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> is this a serious question?


Did you just realize the Clinton's are what you accuse Trump off??


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 26, 2016)

I just finally realized why Liberals hate guns so much.

You cant prove they are racist!!!


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Cause like owning a pool is a constitutional right too eh???
> 
> How about realizing that freedom means allowing other people to do things you dont like.
> 
> Stop trying to legislate against what might happen...


That trope "why don't we ban pools, because they kill people too" is so old and idiotic. If gun owners would follow the safety guidelines laid out by their own lobby group, gun accidents would be non existent. And, there are laws in municipalities that require fences around pools. Nobody thinks there is anything wrong about them. 

There is nothing unconstitutional about being smart. You seem to think otherwise.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> What about the home invasion on a friend 10 miles away? Him and his damn near wife are dead and he didn't have a gun.


does that single case, which sounds completely made up by some moron on the internet, change the statistics over tens of thousands of cases?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 26, 2016)

We do not live in a democracy. It's been subverted by both political parties for the purpose of ensuring that only those candidates who the party elite will accept will ever get the chance to run in the general, call it the mafia effect; 

http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/2016/04/american-democracy-rigged-160424071608730.html

*American democracy is rigged*
*The Republican and Democratic parties are functioning like two identical but competing Orwellian Ministries of Truth.*

*Hamid Dabashi

Hamid Dabashi is the Hagop Kevorkian Professor of Iranian Studies and Comparative Literature at Columbia University.

@HamidDabashi

In the United States presidential elections, there are two towering political parties - the Democratic and the Republican - that during the course of their "primary" elections get to choose who will be their respective candidates in the course of a national election.

Although any US citizen can join these two parties - or any other political party - millions of eligible voters have not, and consider themselves "independent". 

These independent voters get to vote in the general elections like anyone else, but by the time we get to that general election in November, the two dominant political parties have already elected their nominee, and, therefore, US citizens at large have to vote for one of these preselected nominees if they want their vote to have a role in who their next president will be.

This entirely undemocratic, arcane, draconian, and ipso facto rigged aspect of the US electoral system came to a crucial dead-end during the New York primaries of the Democratic and Republican parties on April 19, when Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump won their respective primaries.

Decisive setback
In many significant ways, the presidential primaries in New York were a turning point in the unfolding saga of Bernie Sanders' bid for the US presidency.

His crushing defeat by the former state secretary marks a decisive setback that may, in fact, end his candidacy and usher his massively popular campaign into a new phase, with or without the prospect of US presidency.

So crucial was this victory for Clinton that soon after this primary, the New York Times - which now openly, unabashedly, and against any norm of journalistic decency or professionalism acts as the official organ of Clinton's campaign - was so confident of her victory that it began to speculate about who her running mate might be.

These primaries were not like any other; New York is the financial, commercial, cultural, and intellectual capital of the US. What happens in New York (and a few other major cosmopolitan epicenters like Chicago and San Francisco) is, in many ways, the barometer of the nation at large.

Some 20 million people live in the state of New York, of which about 8.4 million live just in New York City. This population figure places New York City above many European democracies, such as Austria, Denmark, Finland, Norway, Sweden, and Switzerland. 

Now, consider the fact that according toreports, "only 19.7 percent of eligible New Yorkers cast a ballot, the second-lowest voter turnout among primary states after Louisiana, according to elections expert Michael McDonald". 

This is not to mention the fact that even those who were registered Democrats and could not vote: "The Kings County Board of Elections purged 126,000 registered Democrats from the voting rolls in Brooklyn, prompting an outcry from Mayor Bill de Blasio and an audit from Comptroller Scott Stringer."


Whatever the cause of this "purge" (fraud or mishap), this is not the main calamity of the electoral process in the US. 

The issue is the fact that less than 20 percent of eligible voters in a statewide election get to choose who the next presidential candidates in the US national elections would be.

This low number is not any indication of an apathetic low voter turnout, but, in fact, is the evidence of massive voter suppression that, in the racist parlance of the white supremacists, is kept exclusive for what they call "Third World Banana Republics". 

Now, the question is very simple: What is the difference between the way the Democratic Party functions in New York and many other states and the Communist Party of North Korea, the bete noire of the liberation theologians singing Hallelujah for "American democracy"?

Since when can a political party (with an obvious political agenda to promote for its own endurance) violate the inalienable right of citizenship in a republic?

Some more equal than others 
The principle reason for this voter suppression is what they call in the US "closed primaries". What is a closed primary?

New York is among many other states that conduct what is called "closed primaries"; namely, they only allow voters who are registered members of a particular political party to vote in that party's primary.*
*

It is not, therefore, accidental that much to thechagrin of Sanders and his massive supporters among independents, "Clinton has won every state so far that's held a closed primary".

If, as a citizen, you followed the debates closely and came to the conclusion that Sanders is the candidate of your choice and not Clinton, you would not be allowed to vote for him unless months ago (long before you were familiar with Sanders or his ideas), you had applied to the Democratic Party and become a member. 

It must be a rudimentary fact of any claim to democracy that if you are a citizen of a republic, you must be able to vote in any phase of any presidential (or any other) election simply by virtue of being a citizen.

But in this crucial phase of the US presidential primaries, these citizens are not allowed to vote unless and until they are card-carrying members of the political party conducting that primary. 

"All animals are equal," indeed, as we learned from George Orwell's Animal Farm, "but some animals are more equal than others". 

As a result of this blatantly undemocratic practice, if you are an independent-minded person, follow the news and watch the debates before you decide which candidate you prefer and want to vote for in the Democratic primaries in New York, you might as well be a woman trying to drive in Saudi Arabia: You could not. 

False claim to democracy
The Democratic Party, therefore, rules over this false claim to democracy the same way the Guardian Council of octogenarian Super Mullahs rules over the Islamic Republic. 

In other words, the free and fair formation of political parties that is supposed to be the finest fruit of a democracy has paradoxically degenerated into the most powerful impediment to democracy. 

The question is: What is the result of these undemocratic "closed primaries"? 

These "closed primaries" are the bottlenecks of a closed political culture, preventing the possibility of any liberating breakthrough into a foreclosed political system. 

At the heart of this imperial republic that effectively rules the world with its military might (not with any moral courage or political legitimacy), we have an electoral process that systematically bars any critical judgment of its own citizens to disrupt its mindless militarism. American citizens are as much trapped inside this corrupt system as people around the globe are at the mercy of its fighter jets and drone attacks. 

These two parties, Republican and Democratic, are today functioning like two identical but competing Orwellian Ministries of Truth - systematically, consistently, unabashedly disallowing any critical thinking or nonviolent democratic action to enter and disrupt the always-already rigged election. 

Hamid Dabashi is Hagop Kevorkian Professor of Iranian Studies and Comparative Literature at Columbia University in New York.*


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> That idiotic why don't we ban pools, because they kill people too is so old and idiotic. If gun owners would follow the safety guidelines laid out by their own lobby group, gun accidents would be non existent. There is nothing unconstitutional about being smart. You seem to think otherwise.


Lets follow your thinking to it's logical conclusion shall we?

If gun owners would follow the safety guidelines...

Who is going to enforce these said safety guidelines? 

Are gun owners now going to be forced to submit to random gun safety checks? How is this supposed to work?

Or are you just in favor of higher punishments? I mean if you are talking about that, it probably wont stop much negligence.

You call me stupid then propose a system in which peoples freedoms are restricted based on things you dont like. Maybe you dont see the irony.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Lets follow your thinking to it's logical conclusion shall we?
> 
> If gun owners would follow the safety guidelines...
> 
> ...


are you saying that all gun laws should be abolished then?

yes, we do call you stupid.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 26, 2016)

NPR should be ashamed of itself for publishing dreck like this. So much for the famous news organization that wasn't biased because it didn't take advertising money... now, it does both, and its credibility is an obvious casualty;

http://www.npr.org/2016/04/26/475681237/campaign-mystery-why-dont-bernie-sanders-big-rallies-lead-to-big-wins

Just to be clear; big rallies mean lots of voters care enough to turn out to see the candidate. As such, those crowds are an excellent indicator of how well the candidate is reaching the electorate. The article glosses over the obvious fact that American primaries are completely rigged, from closed primaries to 'superdelegates'.

I'm REALLY disappointed in NPR.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> NPR should be ashamed of itself for publishing dreck like this. So much for the famous news organization that wasn't biased because it didn't take advertising money... now, it does both, and its credibility is an obvious casualty;
> 
> http://www.npr.org/2016/04/26/475681237/campaign-mystery-why-dont-bernie-sanders-big-rallies-lead-to-big-wins
> 
> Just to be clear; big rallies mean lots of voters care enough to turn out to see the candidate. As such, those crowds are am excellent indicator of how well the candidate is rescuing the electorate. The article glosses over the obvious fact that American primaries are completely rigged, from closed primaries to 'superdelegates'.


I dont see all those same voters coming out for Hillary but I could be wrong.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 27, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Lets follow your thinking to it's logical conclusion shall we?
> 
> If gun owners would follow the safety guidelines...
> 
> ...


Too funny this. Safety guidelines are posted by the NRA on their site. They are pretty good and not hard to follow. Nobody enforces them. If people just follow them, almost no accidents. Difficult for you to understand, I know.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 27, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> What about the home invasion on a friend 10 miles away? Him and his damn near wife are dead and he didn't have a gun..


You have to ask yourself why, though.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> does that single case, which sounds completely made up by some moron on the internet, change the statistics over tens of thousands of cases?


Of course, with a gun he would have had a chance and true story him and his damn near wife murdered at about 25 years old by someone else I know. I happen to know some bad people I wish I didn't but people change.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You have to ask yourself why, though.


It was not a good reason the guys girl kicked the guy out of their home he came back with a gun. Might be a little more to the story but still...


----------



## londonfog (Apr 27, 2016)

Nail is in coffin. Time to come together


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 27, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> It was not a good reason the guys girl kicked the guy out of their home he came back with a gun. Might be a little more to the story but still...


Well, not exactly home invasion.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Well, not exactly home invasion.


Well still kick in the door wave in the .44 and he stole shit.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 27, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Well still kick in the door wave in the .44 and he stole shit.


Wait did I just describe a home invasion?? Yeah I think so.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Nail is in coffin. Time to come together


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 27, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Well still kick in the door wave in the .44 and he stole shit.


He stole shit?..well in that case then..


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Too funny this. Safety guidelines are posted by the NRA on their site. They are pretty good and not hard to follow. Nobody enforces them. If people just follow them, almost no accidents. Difficult for you to understand, I know.


What if people dont follow them. What is your next step? Difficult for you to understand, I know. This is like chess, I am about 4 moves ahead of you.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> He stole shit?..well in that case then..


Yeah after he killed them the girl was shot like 17 times.

Home invasion don't matter if they know you or not it's still a home invasion. Given a gun they would have had a chance.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 27, 2016)

It's over. But please Mr. Sanders continue on. You need to keep getting the message out


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 27, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> What if people dont follow them. What is your next step? Difficult for you to understand, I know. This is like chess, I am about 4 moves ahead of you.


Its kind of cute when a retard proclaims how smart it is.

First off, why don't people follow safety guidelines? @schuylaar got it right when she said people are dumb. And not taking reasonable precautions with a deadly machine is dumb. About 30% of all gun owners leave their weapon lying about loaded in a place where kids can get to them. So, dumb. A tragedy in the making, possibly one that kills a neighbor or neighbor's kid.

Eventually, gun ownership and support for this kind of access to fire arms will decline to a tipping point. Not now but decades from now. The trend is against gun ownership and against apathetic laws regarding gun safety. What happens then is the kind of legislation Sky proposes. Safety features that prevent many of the accidents that occur on a daily basis.

All because you and yours are stupid.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 27, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> It's over. But please Mr. Sanders continue on. You need to keep getting the message out


What message? He has no message, just propaganda and the same old bullshit that appeals to millenials who don't know any better. Old fart sounds like a broken record.

What's his stance on ISIS for example? World security? Transportation needs? Education programs that will work not some "let's buy votes by promising a "free" education" stuff. He's full of shit.......


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 27, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> What message? He has no message, just propaganda and the same old bullshit that appeals to millenials who don't know any better. Old fart sounds like a broken record.
> 
> What's his stance on ISIS for example? World security? Transportation needs? Education programs that will work not some "let's buy votes by promising a "free" education" stuff. He's full of shit.......


We tried your way. All it ever accomplished was the systematic dismantling of everything that made this country great. Our best and brightest shouldn't have to be handicapped just because they weren't born with a sivler spoon in their mouth.

Let me paraphrase.
Hurry up and die you pathetic piece of shit


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 27, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> We tried your way. All it ever accomplished was the systematic dismantling of everything that made this country great. Our best and brightest shouldn't have to be handicapped just because they weren't born with a sivler spoon in their mouth.
> 
> Let me paraphrase.
> Hurry up and die you pathetic piece of shit


Boy that is a bunch of Rhetoric...

What has been dismantled? Are we worse off than the last generation? What exactly are you talking about?


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 27, 2016)

I can't believe the balls on the Clinton supporters, they just assume that Bernie supporters will punch her ticket, she's everything I hate about politics and class personified.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I can't believe the balls on the Clinton supporters, they just assume that Bernie supporters will punch her ticket, she's everything I hate about politics and class personified.


They've completely misread the mood of their constituents-

Or more likely, they think they will get in anyway and just don't care what We the People think.

So how does that have a single solitary fucking thing to do with the concept of democracy, again?

That's right, IT DOESN'T.

EVERYONE MUST READ;

http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/2016/04/american-democracy-rigged-160424071608730.html


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 27, 2016)

And another opinion piece by an American, about American politics, but from a perspective conspicuously absent in American media; 

http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/2016/04/elections-real-democracy-bernie-sanders-hillary-clinton-160427061656358.html


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> They've completely misread the mood of their constituents-
> 
> Or more likely, they think they will get in anyway and just don't care what We the People think.
> 
> ...


And that's why we continue..what has changed..what will change?

For the first time EVER millennials have taken on a big role..they are very into 'do the right thing'..that doesn't include giving Clinton their vote.

Sorry Hill, you're on your own

Clinton will not challenge the system, she is the system..


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> And that's why we continue..what has changed..what will change?
> 
> For the first time EVER millennials have taken on a big role..they are very into 'do the right thing'..that doesn't include giving Clinton their vote.
> 
> ...


Lets give Ted Cruz and Fiorina the whitehouse.
That will show em


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 28, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> It's over. But please Mr. Sanders continue on. You need to keep getting the message out


Yes he needs keep getting the message out that Trump trumps Shillary Cunton.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 28, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Lets give Ted Cruz and Fiorina the whitehouse.
> That will show em


Now you're using your brain.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Yes he needs keep getting the message out that Trump trumps Shillary Cunton.


Clinton's auto-anoint has not been challenged with Sanders' clean campaigning.. She will NOT have this luxury with Trump-the-Insult-Politician.

Attraction is not recommended for guests who have medical sensitivity to strobe or fog effects..Guests are required to empty their pockets and keep their hands inside car at all times..and PLEASE no flash photography.


----------



## Donnybrook (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Corso312 (Apr 28, 2016)

She even lied about the origin of her name, she's a compulsive lying sack of dogshit.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 28, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> We tried your way.


You haven't tried shit, you delusional nut. You and yours have succeeded in pissing off decent traditional values and creating a mess. There hasn't been a conservative fighter since Reagan and look how shitty and dangerous this country and the world has become. Obama has basically gotten his way on everything, turned the middle east into a shithole. If the POS doesn't get his (destructive) way he just shoots the finger at Congress and executes an Executive Order. Thank God those can be reversed and shall be.

And look you low life gutter feeder....based on the typical lifestyle of this group, losers like you who will die burning the candles at both ends or substance abuse or hanging out with the wrong crowd, I'll out live you and enjoy it while sitting on MY bag of money.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> For the first time EVER millennials have taken on a big role..they are very into 'do the right thing'..


Right thing? This is exactly what I mean by delusional and misguided. Hell, we're getting a totally dsyfunctional point of needing "safe places" for all the college millenial wimps and bathrooms that serve transgender nutjobs. 

Perhaps the only way you crazies would vote for Cruz is if he chose Caitlynn Jenner as his VP.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 28, 2016)

Hillary is increasing workers, getting ready for the general election, so if any Bernie workers are finding themselves needing work, I would suggest to go work for Hillary.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hillary is increasing workers, getting ready for the general election, so if any Bernie workers are finding themselves needing work, I would suggest to go work for Hillary.



I often get you and Pada mixed up. It's an honest mistake.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2016)

Donnybrook said:


> View attachment 3667931
> 
> View attachment 3667932


And what's even funnier..her expectation of Sanders' supporters backing her..she will not be president, we WILL block her.

I've got news for her..word is out..MILLIONS of Independents have been disenfranchised due to the 'closed' primary states..so the next time jack-o-lantern face refers to her 2 million voter lead? Let's everyone vote now shall we?

Sanders' next move..stay in the race..run Indie in the General, this way those who wish they COULD have voted will now have a chance to.

Sanders strategy is for the long haul by lopping off workers in states which have already had primaries in order to preserve his resources.

http://ivn.us/2016/04/15/prevent-3-2-million-registered-voters-voting/


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hillary is increasing workers, getting ready for the general election, so if any Bernie workers are finding themselves needing work, I would suggest to go work for Hillary.


He'll be rehiring them all


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Right thing? This is exactly what I mean by delusional and misguided. Hell, we're getting a totally dsyfunctional point of needing "safe places" for all the college millenial wimps and bathrooms that serve transgender nutjobs.
> 
> Perhaps the only way you crazies would vote for Cruz is if he chose Caitlynn Jenner as his VP.



God dude you are so stupid..your brain is a whirlybird.

It's actually the conservative states backed by the conservative politicians that are behind this which is the REASON why large events by large companies are canceling them.

Say uh buh-bye to those dollars..has nothing to do with college kids.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> And what's even funnier..her expectation of Sanders' supporters backing her..she will not be president, we WILL block her.
> 
> I've got news for her..word is out..MILLIONS of Independents have been disenfranchised due to the 'closed' primary states..so the next time jack-o-lantern face refers to her 2 million voter lead? Let's everyone vote now shall we?
> 
> ...


You are a Republican aren't you?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> He'll be rehiring them all


ummmm for what ???


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> ummmm for what ???



The general..he'll be running as an independent.

I can see his strategy..it's to stay in the game until then


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You are a Republican aren't you?




Move on..you're not going to get paid off me.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2016)

Hillary will not be president..anyone wish to bet on this?


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Hillary will not be president..anyone wish to bet on this?


You didn't get what you want for supper so you want to burn down your own house.
Pretty fucking childish you are


----------



## londonfog (Apr 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The general..he'll be running as an independent.
> 
> I can see his strategy..it's to stay in the game until then


reality...try it


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 28, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You didn't get what you want for supper so you want to burn down your own house.
> Pretty fucking childish you are


Name calling is stupid. 

Trying to understand why people think they do can be instructive. 

I've tried to explain my position to you, but you don't seem receptive. Whose fault/problem is that?


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Name calling is stupid.
> 
> Trying to understand why people think they do can be instructive.
> 
> I've tried to explain my position to you, but you don't seem receptive. Whose fault/problem is that?


Remember when the republicans were bankrolling Ralph Nader to run 3rd party?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2016)

How Sanders is Actually Winning:

http://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/277966-how-bernie-sanders-is-actually-winning


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Hillary will not be president..anyone wish to bet on this?


 Sure lots of people, just go to one of these betting websites and tell them how sure you are of this and give them all your money, then youll be super rich!

https://www.skybet.com/politics/us-presidential-election


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You didn't get what you want for supper so you want to burn down your own house.
> Pretty fucking childish you are


So..your afraid to take the bet?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Remember when the republicans were bankrolling Ralph Nader to run 3rd party?


Ralph? Here's what he has to say..

'Why should Sanders drop out?'..hint: he shouldn't.

http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/278047-ralph-nader-why-should-bernie-sanders-drop-out


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> Sure lots of people, just go to one of these betting websites and tell them how sure you are of this and give them all your money, then youll be super rich!
> 
> https://www.skybet.com/politics/us-presidential-election


I'm talking about the smug losers of RIU..

Did you check Sanders' odds at that site?


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Ralph? Here's what he has to say..
> 
> 'Why should Sanders drop out?'..hint: he shouldn't.
> 
> *http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/278047-ralph-nader-why-should-bernie-sanders-drop-out*


*Jessie Hellmann's Bio *
My name is Jessie Hellmann, and I’m a 20-year-old from Kokomo, Ind. studying journalism and political science at the University of Southern Indiana. I’m currently the News editor at The Shield, USI’s award winning student newspaper. I’ve had experience covering local, state and university government as well as student government. I thoroughly enjoy writing about politics, breaking news and other news stories but investigative pieces are my favorite. I’ve known I wanted to be a journalist since I was an 11-year-old sitting in my middle school communications class. I learned then that I enjoyed telling people things they didn’t know. As I’ve grown and had real journalism experience, I realized journalism is more than telling people things. To me, it’s about getting information to people who need to know, holding people accountable and telling the stories of the amazing people who live in our world. I couldn’t imagine doing anything else with my life. Now that the who, what, when, where and why are out of the way, let me talk a little about who I am outside of journalism.

I’m an avid classic rock and Taylor Swift listener, and while the two don’t necessarily go together, I make it work. The Harry Potter series has been my favorite book series since I was 10. I dare to call myself a Harry Potter expert. I own a quill, the movies and all of the books. I love the Chicago Cubs and the Indianapolis Colts. I love traveling and my two favorite American cities so far are New York City and Washington D.C. I’m somewhat of a history buff, and the first question I ask new friends and co-workers is “who is your favorite president?” I also have the constitution app on my phone in case of emergencies. I’m possibly the most determined and persistant person you will ever meet. I’m an Apple enthusiast. My favorite color is tiffany blue and I like cats more than I probably should. I love Dr. Pepper, Sex and the City, and sour skittles. I’m a terrible singer.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm talking about the smug losers of RIU..
> 
> Did you check Sanders' odds at that site?


Yeah, theyre not good


----------



## londonfog (Apr 28, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> *Jessie Hellmann's Bio *
> My name is Jessie Hellmann, and I’m a 20-year-old from Kokomo, Ind. studying journalism and political science at the University of Southern Indiana. I’m currently the News editor at The Shield, USI’s award winning student newspaper. I’ve had experience covering local, state and university government as well as student government. I thoroughly enjoy writing about politics, breaking news and other news stories but investigative pieces are my favorite. I’ve known I wanted to be a journalist since I was an 11-year-old sitting in my middle school communications class. I learned then that I enjoyed telling people things they didn’t know. As I’ve grown and had real journalism experience, I realized journalism is more than telling people things. To me, it’s about getting information to people who need to know, holding people accountable and telling the stories of the amazing people who live in our world. I couldn’t imagine doing anything else with my life. Now that the who, what, when, where and why are out of the way, let me talk a little about who I am outside of journalism.
> 
> I’m an avid classic rock and Taylor Swift listener, and while the two don’t necessarily go together, I make it work. The Harry Potter series has been my favorite book series since I was 10. I dare to call myself a Harry Potter expert. I own a quill, the movies and all of the books. I love the Chicago Cubs and the Indianapolis Colts. I love traveling and my two favorite American cities so far are New York City and Washington D.C. I’m somewhat of a history buff, and the first question I ask new friends and co-workers is “who is your favorite president?” I also have the constitution app on my phone in case of emergencies. I’m possibly the most determined and persistant person you will ever meet. I’m an Apple enthusiast. My favorite color is tiffany blue and I like cats more than I probably should. I love Dr. Pepper, Sex and the City, and sour skittles. I’m a terrible singer.


damn bloggers having Sky going BernieCrAzY


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 28, 2016)

Schulylaar I am going to tell you what will Happen.
Sanders will drop out of the race and not only will he endorse Clinton. He will campaign for her.
Why? Because he is a great guy and he loves America.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 28, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Schulylaar I am going to tell you what will Happen.
> Sanders will drop out of the race and not only will he endorse Clinton. He will campaign for her.
> Why? Because he is a great guy and he loves America.


and he had a wonderful message that he was able to get out.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and he had a wonderful message that he was able to get out.


I'm going to Vote for Clinton. Even though I cannot stand her


----------



## londonfog (Apr 28, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm going to Vote for Clinton. Even though I cannot stand her


I will vote for her because I refuse to see ANY Repuke be POTUS. We also will have SCOTUS seats to claim


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 28, 2016)

i'm gonna vote for hillary because she is by far the best qualified of any candidate in any race this century.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna vote for hillary because she is by far the best qualified of any candidate in any race this century.


She doesn't lack for qualifications.

She lacks for direction and vision; took too much corporate money in her campaign coffers.

She has nothing at all to say to the entire middle income section of the country; those making $1000/week or less...

In other words, MOST OF US.

So her glittering resume be damned, I'm not voting for someone to continue ignoring my concerns.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 28, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Schulylaar I am going to tell you what will Happen.
> Sanders will drop out of the race and not only will he endorse Clinton. He will campaign for her.
> Why? Because he is a great guy and he loves America.


Oooorrr... He will run independent and smoke Chump and Shillary. Free the weed feel da mother fucking Bern!!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna vote for hillary because she is by far the best qualified of any candidate in any race this century.


I'm voting for anyone but Hillary because we have seen what the best qualified do... Cough cough Libya, Yemen cough


----------



## londonfog (Apr 28, 2016)

Hillary can bring Bernie on as the Bank and Wall Street Czar


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hillary can bring Bernie on as the Bank and Wall Street Czar


Bernie will give that bitch a mop job when he becomes the first independent president in, fuck how long has it been?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 28, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Bernie will give that bitch a mop job when he becomes the first independent president in, fuck how long has it been?


Long enough that the two Orwellian Ministries of Truthiness masquerading as our political parties need a swift kick in the constituency to remind them that they are speed to serve the people's needs, not ignore them. 

The Bern is out of the bottle, and it's never going back in.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Long enough that the two Orwellian Ministries of Truthiness masquerading as our political parties need a swift kick in the constituency to remind them that they are speed to serve the people's needs, not ignore them.
> 
> The Bern is out of the bottle, and it's never going back in.


It isnt about Bernie. It is about the fact that Washington no longer listens to the people. Both parties are in complete chaos this election cycle and it is because the electorate is pissed off.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 28, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> It isnt about Bernie. It is about the fact that Washington no longer listens to the people. Both parties are in complete chaos this election cycle and it is because the electorate is pissed off.


WTF do you think Mr Sanders' entire campaign is about?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> WTF do you think Mr Sanders' entire campaign is about?


socialist fantasyland....


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 28, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> socialist fantasyland....


Much better than right wing authoritarianism;


...and how about that: Mr Sanders is a centrist. It's a sad commentary on the twisted state of American politics that anyone not jammed up in the right wing authoritarian corner is somehow a socialist. 

I'm not the extremist here. The whole fucking system is whack.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Schulylaar I am going to tell you what will Happen.
> Sanders will drop out of the race and not only will he endorse Clinton. He will campaign for her.
> Why? Because he is a great guy and he loves America.


Wanna put money where your mouth is, RIU loser?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Oooorrr... He will run independent and smoke Chump and Shillary. Free the weed feel da mother fucking Bern!!


That's AKA as the path to victory


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I'm voting for anyone but Hillary because we have seen what the best qualified do... Cough cough Libya, Yemen cough


Iraq.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm going to Vote for Clinton. Even though I cannot stand her





londonfog said:


> I will vote for her because I refuse to see ANY Repuke be POTUS. We also will have SCOTUS seats to claim


\snapchat\asshole face


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The Bern is out of the bottle, and it's never going back in.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna vote for hillary because she is by far the best qualified of any candidate in any race this century.


I suggest full volume, Bucky:


----------



## londonfog (Apr 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Wanna put money where your mouth is, RIU loser?


If Bernie runs Independent I will vote for him. If he concedes and endorses Hillary you cast your vote for Hillary and make everyone pancakes


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If Bernie runs Independent I will vote for him. If he concedes and endorses Hillary you cast your vote for Hillary and make everyone pancakes



You seem to be equivocating in your choice of Plantation overseer.


Pancakes? Yes, good idea.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 29, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> You seem to be equivocating in your choice of Plantation overseer.
> 
> 
> Pancakes? Yes, good idea.
> ...


When you filing taxes how do you feel ? Do you save every receipt and do an itemized deduction. Do you use any charitable tax deduction to lower your taxes ?

Pancakes are not for you Slave


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> When you filing taxes how do you feel ? Do you save every receipt and do an itemized deduction. Do you use any charitable tax deduction to lower your taxes ?
> 
> Pancakes are not for you Slave


----------



## londonfog (Apr 29, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 3668928


I understand Slave...doing taxes can drive you crazy at times. Have a professional do it next year


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I understand Slave...doing taxes can drive you crazy at times. Have a professional do it next year


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If Bernie runs Independent I will vote for him. If he concedes and endorses Hillary you cast your vote for Hillary and make everyone pancakes


I've been thinking why I keep seeing landslide surrounding 'newcomer'..I'm very rarely wrong.

Bernie's strategy, which, is unsurprisingly the Trojan Horse I mentioned early on this thread..

Grass Roots Campaign>Independent runs as Democrat for Primary in order Electorate gains awareness>Run in General as Independent taking ALL Democrat voters won combined with Independents and you have yourself a landslide..

This guy is UBER smart..he never intended to win the primary..he's even said as much..Grass Roots donors are a force to be reckoned, because of the small amounts affordable to all and will keep pumping to Sanders for the cause, endlessly.

I'm gonna say Clinton Campaign might be on to this strategy as evidenced by no money spent in the next five contests including Cali..she's not spent one dollar there..geeze and I thought since she is sooooo progressive Cali would be 'hers'

Welcome to Schuylaar's Lair of Independence!

This is it boys..this is war


----------



## londonfog (Apr 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I've been thinking why I keep seeing landslide surrounding 'newcomer'..I'm very rarely wrong.
> 
> Bernie's strategy, which, is unsurprisingly the Trojan Horse I mentioned early on this thread..
> 
> ...


Are you going to take the bet or not ? oh and make them blueberry pancakes


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> You seem to be equivocating in your choice of Plantation overseer.
> 
> 
> Pancakes? Yes, good idea.
> ...


I'm truly LOLing


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Are you going to take the bet or not ? oh and make them blueberry pancakes


I guess you didn't read my post that you responded to..

Five things WILL happen:

1. Sanders WILL run in General as Independent
2. Hillary WILL have her self-serving anointing as Dem Party Nominee
3. Trump WILL become Republipuke Nominee
4. Trump WILL destroy Clinton
5. Sanders WILL become POTUS in landslide

We will then, usher in a new era, due largely to our millennials enthusiastic involvement of 'no party' AKA the INDEPENDENT.

Dem and Republipuke will become dinosaurs and implode.

So win-win..we get to see Hillary annhilated by Trump and his big, fat mouth..the embarrassment will be beyond belief.

And Sanders becomes President.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I guess you didn't read my post that you responded to..
> 
> Five things WILL happen:
> 
> ...


Keep the bet simple. 
Sanders will not run Independent. He will endorse Hillary. 
If this happens you vote Hillary and everyone enjoys your pancakes.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Welcome to Schuylaar's Lair of Independence!


And welcome to Billary's bank of delegates.

Perhaps you can face reality with your socialist superstar and teach him how to turn out a light.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I guess you didn't read my post that you responded to..
> 
> Five things WILL happen:
> 
> ...


I hope you're right, but I don't have such confidence in our electorate. 

I give this about a 15% chance of success, not that I won't be supporting it all the way.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I hope you're right, but I don't have such confidence in our electorate.
> 
> I give this about a 15% chance of success, not that I won't be supporting it all the way.


Gentlemen's bet? Loser sends winner a zip of their finest?

I am correct in this, Tty.

Roughly 3.2 million registered Independent voters were disenfranchised in NY alone because they would've had to re-register as a Democrat by October 2015 in order to vote April 2016.

What about all the other closed primary states? How many couldn't vote including myself?

Sanders hit a home run in all the open primary states ie; can register/change party same day.

How many of us know who we wish to vote 6 months in advance as we certainly have nothing else going on in our lives..?

Frankly, I'm glad it's happening this way..we get the show AND the presidency!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Keep the bet simple.
> Sanders will not run Independent. He will endorse Hillary.
> If this happens you vote Hillary and everyone enjoys your pancakes.


Your troll is getting old and boring..think of some new material.

Besides we eat sammiches here NOT pancakes.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> And welcome to Billary's bank of delegates.
> 
> Perhaps you can face reality with your socialist superstar and teach him how to turn out a light.


Geeze I hope you didn't have any flashbacks from the vid..I was kinda worried

Did you count your confederate afterwards to make sure it was all there?


----------



## testiclees (Apr 29, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


>


Those are hardly conundrums. More like the half witted generalizations of confounded bigots.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


>


The problem with #5 is apartments ain't affordable for a minimum wage job. But then again Mexico families pile up like Mexicans so yeah even our welfare queens have it better than the average Mexican. 

But we do need something to bitch about mostly the war on drugs for me so Bernie Sanders all day.


----------



## testiclees (Apr 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I guess you didn't read my post that you responded to..
> 
> Five things WILL happen:
> 
> ...


Thats quite a fantasy scenario i hope you washed up after yourself.
You musta been really backed up to imagine such an impossible scenario.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 29, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> The problem with #5 is apartments ain't affordable for a minimum wage job.


That is not our problem or responsibility.


----------



## testiclees (Apr 29, 2016)

Keep it real
...the betting $$ wont lie

*US PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION 2016

Hillary Clinton
2/7
Donald Trump
10/3
Ted Cruz
20/1
Bernie Sanders
25/1
John Kasich
40/1*


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 29, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Keep it real
> ...the betting $$ wont lie
> 
> *US PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION 2016
> ...


Hmmmm. And here I was giving the Bern 6:1 odds...


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> That is not our problem or responsibility.


Sort of if they had the money they would buy more weed. 

Not that I can prevent myself from running out of bud to sell anyway. Lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 29, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> That is not our problem or responsibility.


That's because you lack the ability to think

What happens in society when people can't afford food or shelter? Crime goes up, then it becomes societies problem


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 29, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Sort of if they had the money they would buy more weed.
> 
> Not that I can prevent myself from running out of bud to sell anyway. Lol


You may want to read this new post, since you're a gardener. https://www.rollitup.org/t/uncle-bens-topping-technique-to-get-2-or-4-main-colas.151706/page-297#post-12549057


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 29, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's because you lack the ability to think
> 
> What happens in society when people can't afford food or shelter? Crime goes up, then it becomes societies problem


This sounds amazingly familiar, except that crime has gone down in this latest downturn.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Your troll is getting old and boring..think of some new material.
> 
> Besides we eat sammiches here NOT pancakes.


Troll ?? I'm serious.
Who the fuck chooses sandwiches over blueberry pancakes.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Troll ?? I'm serious.
> Who the fuck chooses sandwiches over blueberry pancakes.


Depends on the sandwich.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This sounds amazingly familiar, except that crime has gone down in this latest downturn.


I wonder if mass incarceration and militarized police might have anything to do with it?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> You may want to read this new post, since you're a gardener. https://www.rollitup.org/t/uncle-bens-topping-technique-to-get-2-or-4-main-colas.151706/page-297#post-12549057


stop advertising your shit on this thread you self serving narcissist son of a bitch.

the conversation is Sanders.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> The problem with #5 is apartments ain't affordable for a minimum wage job. But then again Mexico families pile up like Mexicans so yeah even our welfare queens have it better than the average Mexican.
> 
> But we do need something to bitch about mostly the war on drugs for me so Bernie Sanders all day.


In the US, many immigrant double up..I know people that have a 3 bedroom apartment and have 2 guys per bedroom.. That's how they afford here on minimum.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> The problem with #5 is apartments ain't affordable for a minimum wage job. But then again Mexico families pile up like Mexicans so yeah even our welfare queens have it better than the average Mexican.
> 
> But we do need something to bitch about mostly the war on drugs for me so Bernie Sanders all day.


In the US, many immigrant double up..I know people that have a 3 bedroom apartment and have 2 guys per bedroom.. That's how they afford here on minimum.


bluntmassa1 said:


> Depends on the sandwich.


Precisely..besides, we have McD all day stoners (breakfast) menu now. 

Progress


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Hmmmm. And here I was giving the Bern 6:1 odds...


Bookies aren't the smartest of people..and just who sets the odds anyway?

Besides, many a long shot have paid out.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bookies aren't the smartest of people..and just who sets the odds anyway?
> 
> Besides, many a long shot have paid out.


There's actually an online bidding system, odds set themselves based on the bets involved. People bet real money and it turns out to be pretty accurate for a lot of outcomes. 

I'm still giving 6:1 on the Bern. If you think that's wrong, pony up!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> There's actually an online bidding system, odds set themselves based on the bets involved. People bet real money and it turns out to be pretty accurate for a lot of outcomes.
> 
> I'm still giving 6:1 on the Bern. If you think that's wrong, pony up!


money is not of any interest to me..your goods are.

my bet stands.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> money is not of any interest to me..your goods are.
> 
> my bet stands.


Done. I'm gonna hate taking your... currency. Cuz it means we won't have the president we need.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 30, 2016)

Jane Sanders Predicts EPIC Bernie Comeback

hehehehe..she knows what I know

http://www.politico.com/blogs/2016-dem-primary-live-updates-and-results/2016/04/jane-sanders-bernie-comeback-222568


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Done. I'm gonna hate taking your... currency. Cuz it means we won't have the president we need.


you won't be..i'm thinking sampler currency pack


----------



## londonfog (Apr 30, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Jane Sanders Predicts EPIC Bernie Comeback
> 
> hehehehe..she knows what I know
> 
> http://www.politico.com/blogs/2016-dem-primary-live-updates-and-results/2016/04/jane-sanders-bernie-comeback-222568


Stop thinking blogs are concrete news sources. You are about the only person thinking Bernie still has a chance


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Apr 30, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Stop thinking blogs are concrete news sources. You are about the only person thinking Bernie still has a chance


Blog? It was a vid of Jane Sanders so I guess that makes two of us who believe he will move forward.

Our last true 'unaffiliated party' president was George Washington..Sanders is in good company.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Our last true 'unaffiliated party' president was George Washington..Sanders is in good company.


...perhaps the last time this country actually practiced true democracy.


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 30, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yeah I was thinking if Red could only see me now..you were my inspiration to give up school slacker life..it made more sense..plus I can buy some kewl new lights for my garden..that bridge is scary as shit..I was thinking how long on the open water it is and what it's like in a storm..no you weren't naked but your doll was.FYI..no tax on EBT.
> 
> I make way more money than you..so suck it!


You don't know how much money I make, so I kind of doubt the accuracy of that statement. Did you ever drive the northbound bridge and get a good look at what was left of the southbound span after it collapsed? Scary!
Here's a little something to jazz up your fantasy life:


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> ...perhaps the last time this country actually practiced true democracy.


 Does true democracy mean women and black people arent allowed to participate?


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 30, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Absolutely @schuylaar ...diy led cree cob lights..3590's ... @ttystikk is lil more knowledgeable but hop into the led threads..let em know you are a girl n they will be stepping over each others dicks to help you...but my next move is replace my 5k hid watts with 3590 - 3500k led cree cobs... Drive em low n the $ saved in juice adds up quickly.


Sky's a girl?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 30, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> You don't know how much money I make, so I kind of doubt the accuracy of that statement. Did you ever drive the northbound bridge and get a good look at what was left of the southbound span after it collapsed? Scary!
> Here's a little something to jazz up your fantasy life:View attachment 3670176


No I was too scared to look over the side..thanks for the pic..I'll cherish forever


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 30, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> Does true democracy mean women and black people arent allowed to participate?


Touche!


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Not their target market. They were looking for people who understand that news is something you see and report, as opposed to manufacturing in the studio.
> 
> Please keep in mind that only half a given population can have below average intelligence.


But if the average is stupid, then what?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 30, 2016)

schuylaar said:


>


Why?







Why must some females be haters of other females, just because they're females?
Why?





Bernie is cool but......


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 30, 2016)

@schuylaar 


When Sanders endorses Clinton are you going to trust his judgement?


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 30, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> She is the only shit sandwich left in the cafeteria that wont kill you.


She killed Vincent Foster


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> Does true democracy mean women and black people arent allowed to participate?


I was referring to the lack of political parties and closed primaries fucking everything up.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @schuylaar
> 
> 
> When Sanders endorses Clinton are you going to trust his judgement?


I'll be waiting to see IF that happens, first. I have my doubts it will.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'll be waiting to see IF that happens, first. I have my doubts it will.


Ok but if/when he does endorse her, will/would you get out and vote for Hillary?


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 30, 2016)

I could never endorse Hillary, I'd stick my nuts in a meat grinder before I cast a vote for that phony POS.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 30, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @schuylaar
> 
> 
> When Sanders endorses Clinton are you going to trust his judgement?


I don't expect you to understand Sanders' strategy however, let me interpret it for you:

ran dem in the primary for the real work then will have his cake walk in the general.

the millions of independents who were disenfranchised are the low hanging fruit.

'I never expected to do this well'
~Bernie Sanders referring to Democratic Primary outcome


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'll be waiting to see IF that happens, first. I have my doubts it will.


he already said he's not going to.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 30, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok but if/when he does endorse her, will/would you get out and vote for Hillary?


he ALREADY said NO!!!!!!

how many different ways are you going to ask this?

you are as annoying as @ChesusRice


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 30, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> he ALREADY said NO!!!!!!
> 
> how many different ways are you going to ask this?
> 
> you are as annoying as @ChesusRice


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> he already said he's not going to.


Yes that does sound like what I thought.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yes that does sound like what I thought.


You both just totally avoided answering my question. Lol


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yes that does sound like what I thought.


I read somewhere he would consider endorsing her if the democratic party adopted a few things for the official party platform that would ensure more progressive politicians and policy positions in later elections, something like automatic voter registration (something I think Clinton has already proposed) and eliminating closed primaries, etc. 

I suspect he will endorse her at the convention because he doesn't want a republican to win, but I really hope he gets something out of it that makes the party _more_ progressive, otherwise, fuck the democratic party. Part of the reason most of us don't like the republican party is because they're largely establishment shills, so if the democratic party is that too, why the hell would we support it? Doesn't make any sense. Party favoritism only hurts the individual and helps the establishment. 

All of us know that's the only thing it means, he still believes everything he's said during the campaign and if the GOP nominee's weren't as crazy as Ted Cruz or Donald Trump, and the Supreme Court wasn't so important next cycle, he would probably tell her to blow him, as he should. 

The good thing is his presence this election has already opened up many opportunities for the future. More people are actively involved than before and the tide has been gaining momentum since Obama won, we're winning by multiple indicators


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I read somewhere he would consider endorsing her if the democratic party adopted a few things for the official party platform that would ensure more progressive politicians and policy positions in later elections, something like automatic voter registration (something I think Clinton has already proposed) and eliminating closed primaries, etc.
> 
> I suspect he will endorse her at the convention because he doesn't want a republican to win, but I really hope he gets something out of it that makes the party _more_ progressive, otherwise, fuck the democratic party. Part of the reason most of us don't like the republican party is because they're largely establishment shills, so if the democratic party is that too, why the hell would we support it? Doesn't make any sense. Party favoritism only hurts the individual and helps the establishment.
> 
> ...


The tide of fascism is raised by money. I fear the backlash if he does not prevail in some way. 

WTF more does the American populace need than militarized police murdering citizens in the street without accountability, politicians and oligarchs stealing without accountability, politicians lying to get into office...

WITHOUT ACCOUNTABILITY. 

I think America is through with those who would game the system, screw everyone over and somehow come out the winner. 

If not, then America deserves Chump or Shillary, because the difference between them is meaningless next to the abrogation of responsibility on the part of the entire American people.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The tide of fascism is raised by money. I fear the backlash if he does not prevail in some way.
> 
> WTF more does the American populace need than militarized police murdering citizens in the street without accountability, politicians and oligarchs stealing without accountability, politicians lying to get into office...
> 
> ...


Yes, because a corpse that has been in the Senate for decade upon decade is your salvation.... ROFLMAO!!!

He tells you what you want to hear and you lap it up. Congratulations!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Yes, because a corpse that has been in the Senate for decade upon decade is your salvation.... ROFLMAO!!!
> 
> He tells you what you want to hear and you lap it up. Congratulations!!


Don't be jelly Bernie is the most popular Senator in the US


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 1, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> the millions of independents who were disenfranchised are the low hanging fruit.


That whiney shit is as fictional as the Black Lives Matter idiots.

If you can't vote, or won't, it's your own damn fault. Own it.


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The tide of fascism is raised by money.


Facism, money? Ever hear of George Soros?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 1, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Facism, money? Ever hear of George Soros?


You mean the guy who has spent millions trying to get drugs legalized?


----------



## Fogdog (May 1, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You mean the guy who has spent millions trying to get drugs legalized?


Soros a fascist, too funny that. @Uncle Ben doesn't know what he's saying. All he knows is he doesn't like 'em. The few times he's lucid.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 1, 2016)

Sanders says he will support Clinton when it is time


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Stop thinking blogs are concrete news sources. You are about the only person thinking Bernie still has a chance


Not really if he runs independent I think he will have a very good chance in my state he beat Hillary by 22% of voters and Trump won but didn't even get half of what Hillary got. But the corrupt Democratic party gave her the same amount of delagates.

He has a chance if he chooses to run independent a very good chance plus ain't like he never ran as an independent....


----------



## ChesusRice (May 1, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Not really if he runs independent I think he will have a very good chance in my state he beat Hillary by 22% of voters and Trump won but didn't even get half of what Hillary got. But the corrupt Democratic party gave her the same amount of delagates.
> 
> He has a chance if he chooses to run independent a very good chance plus ain't like he never ran as an independent....


You mean a chance to dilute the vote enough to give Trump or Cruz a victory? 
Ever heard of Nader?

Btw Sanders said he will support Clinton when he loses


----------



## londonfog (May 1, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Not really if he runs independent I think he will have a very good chance in my state he beat Hillary by 22% of voters and Trump won but didn't even get half of what Hillary got. But the corrupt Democratic party gave her the same amount of delagates.
> 
> He has a chance if he chooses to run independent a very good chance plus ain't like he never ran as an independent....


You just worry about the GOP stealing the nom. from Trump


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 1, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You mean a chance to dilute the vote enough to give Trump or Cruz a victory?
> Ever heard of Nader?
> 
> Btw Sanders said he will support Clinton when he loses


Well then I guess I will be voting GOP unless Sanders runs independent or someone with a chance does.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 1, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Well then I guess I will be voting GOP unless Sanders runs independent or someone with a chance does.


Wtf?


----------



## londonfog (May 1, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Well then I guess I will be voting GOP unless Sanders runs independent or someone with a chance does.


Fool. You voting GOP no matter. 
Only person you fooling is someone dumber than you


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 1, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Wtf?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Fool. You voting GOP no matter.
> Only person you fooling is someone dumber than you


I'm voting GOP if it's the best chance to keep Hillary Clinton out of office.


----------



## londonfog (May 1, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I'm voting GOP .


I know you are


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I know you are


Certainly looking that way but I am hoping for an independent Bernie Sanders run. He has enough momentum so it might just be possible.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 1, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Certainly looking that way but I am hoping for an independent Bernie Sanders run. He has enough momentum so it might just be possible.


You're hoping Sanders Naderz the democrats again


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 1, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You're hoping Sanders Naderz the democrats again


Which democratic candidate do you actually think is better?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Which democratic candidate do you actually think is better?


Whichever one wins the nomination


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 1, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Whichever one wins the nomination


Between Clinton and Sanders, who do you think is better? Whose policies do you think would be better for the country?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Between Clinton and Sanders, who do you think is better? Whose policies do you think would be better for the country?


Clinton's are the most realistic at this time


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 1, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Clinton's are the most realistic at this time


What does that mean?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What does that mean?


Sanders isn't going to win


----------



## Fogdog (May 1, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You're hoping Sanders Naderz the democrats again


It would be interesting to see what happens if he did. Ralph Nader has some interesting things to say about his experience as an independent candidate. Democratic party operatives conducted their own campaign of dirty tricks and legal maneuvers with the sole objective of bleeding Nader's campaign funds. Not for any real reason, just because.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2016/03/25/ralph-nader-why-bernie-sanders-was-right-to-run-as-a-democrat/

_Just appearing on the ballot is a challenge for independent candidates. While any Democrat or Republican who wins their party’s nomination is guaranteed a place on general-election ballots nationwide, smaller parties must, in many states, petition election officials to be listed. And that is a delicate process, easy for the major parties to disrupt. Their operatives have a number of tools at their disposal to knock third-party candidates off the ballot, render their campaigns broke, and harass and ostracize them._

here is a good example:
_Democrats falsely accused my campaign of fraud in state after state. In Pennsylvania, theyforced us off the ballot after challenging more than 30,000 signatures on spurious technical grounds. My running mate, Peter Camejo, and I were ordered to pay more than $81,000 in litigation costs the plaintiffs, a group of Democratic voters, said they incurred. In an effort to collect, their law firm, Reed Smith ,which the DNC also hired in that cycle, froze my personal accounts at several banks for eight years. A criminal prosecution by the state attorney general later revealed that Pennsylvania House Democrats had, illegally at taxpayer expense, prepared the complaints against our campaign, and several people were convicted of related felonies. A federal court in Pennsylvania ultimately struck down the state law used against me that had led to the order that I pay the litigation costs. But Reed Smith was still allowed to keep $34,000 it withdrew from my accounts, because state courts wouldn’t let me present evidence that could have permitted me to recover the money._

I'd be glad to vote for Independent Bernie. It would be a ballsy move by him if he decided to do so.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> It would be interesting to see what happens if he did. Ralph Nader has some interesting things to say about his experience as an independent candidate. Democratic party operatives conducted their own campaign of dirty tricks and legal maneuvers with the sole objective of bleeding Nader's campaign funds. Not for any real reason, just because.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2016/03/25/ralph-nader-why-bernie-sanders-was-right-to-run-as-a-democrat/
> 
> ...


Thanks to Nader we got 8 years of Bush.
Is Nader your hero?


----------



## Corso312 (May 1, 2016)

That dirty dumbfuck BUSH , lost the election..don't blame Nader..blame that greaseball Scalia and the horseshit " election process"


----------



## ChesusRice (May 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> That dirty dumbfuck BUSH , lost the election..don't blame Nader..blame that greaseball Scalia and the horseshit " election process"


Nader bled how many votes?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 1, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders isn't going to win


I didn't ask you who you thought was going to win, I asked you who you thought would be better for America? Say we could run both administrations, at the end of a 4 year term, based on their policy positions, which administration do you think would best serve the American people?


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Thanks to Nader we got 8 years of Bush.
> Is Nader your hero?


Nader had some awesome views.. All the times he ran I bet he would of made a great president


----------



## ChesusRice (May 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I didn't ask you who you thought was going to win, I asked you who you thought would be better for America? Say we could run both administrations, at the end of a 4 year term, based on their policy positions, which administration do you think would best serve the American people?


Clinton


----------



## ChesusRice (May 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Nader had some awesome views.. All the times he ran I bet he would of made a great president


That must be why the republicans bankrolled him.


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> That must be why the republicans bankrolled him.


Yeah.. He fucked up I'll agree with that


----------



## Fogdog (May 1, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Nader bled how many votes?


The people who voted for Nader couldn't support Gore. It was Gore's election to win but the blabbermouth couldn't shut up and eventually turned people off. That said, Florida can't run an honest election if it wanted to. And the supreme court was in the the GOP's pocket. In spite of all of that, Gore would have turned the election into a land slide if he weren't such a douche.

The Democratic Party has a very real problem in that it is a corrupt shell of what used to be the party of the people -- and too many formerly loyal party members are smart enough to know it. Now it's just Republican party 2.0. A vote for Hillary is a vote for more war and more Wall Street. The Democrats are really fucking up by setting up Hillary as the next prez and ignoring the popular vote that would unite this country. Independents, liberal Democrats and disillusioned Republicans all prefer Bernie. But the party operatives at the direction of Wall Street are setting Hillary up as the next Democratic party nominee.

It's quite likely that Hillary is going to do to the Democrats what Bush II did to the GOP. Bush ended the conservative movement and Hillary will signal the death knell of the liberal movement. We'll have more than two parties after all this is over.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The people who voted for Nader couldn't support Gore. It was Gore's election to win but the blabbermouth couldn't shut up and eventually turned people off. That said, Florida can't run an honest election if it wanted to. And the supreme court was in the the GOP's pocket. In spite of all of that, Gore would have turned the election into a land slide if he weren't such a douche.
> 
> The Democratic Party has a very real problem in that it is a corrupt shell of what used to be the party of the people -- and too many formerly loyal party members are smart enough to know it. Now it's just Republican party 2.0. A vote for Hillary is a vote for more war and more Wall Street. The Democrats are really fucking up by setting up Hillary as the next prez and ignoring the popular vote that would unite this country. Independents, liberal Democrats and disillusioned Republicans all prefer Bernie. But the party operatives at the direction of Wall Street are setting Hillary up as the next Democratic party nominee.
> 
> It's quite likely that Hillary is going to do to the Democrats what Bush II did to the GOP. Bush ended the conservative movement and Hillary will signal the death knell of the liberal movement. We'll have more than two parties after all this is over.


OR
Clinton could have 90% of the same views as Sanders and want universal healthcare. 
But wtf Sanders won't win so we might as well let Cruz into office. 
Am I hearing you right?


----------



## londonfog (May 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The people who voted for Nader couldn't support Gore. It was Gore's election to win but the blabbermouth couldn't shut up and eventually turned people off. That said, Florida can't run an honest election if it wanted to. And the supreme court was in the the GOP's pocket. In spite of all of that, Gore would have turned the election into a land slide if he weren't such a douche.
> 
> The Democratic Party has a very real problem in that it is a corrupt shell of what used to be the party of the people -- and too many formerly loyal party members are smart enough to know it. Now it's just Republican party 2.0. A vote for Hillary is a vote for more war and more Wall Street. The Democrats are really fucking up by setting up Hillary as the next prez and ignoring the popular vote that would unite this country. Independents, liberal Democrats and disillusioned Republicans all prefer Bernie. But the party operatives at the direction of Wall Street are setting Hillary up as the next Democratic party nominee.
> 
> It's quite likely that Hillary is going to do to the Democrats what Bush II did to the GOP. Bush ended the conservative movement and Hillary will signal the death knell of the liberal movement. We'll have more than two parties after all this is over.


ignoring the popular vote ? The popular vote is still Hillary. WAKE UP


----------



## UncleBuck (May 1, 2016)

popular. populist. same thing.


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> It would be interesting to see what happens if he did. Ralph Nader has some interesting things to say about his experience as an independent candidate. Democratic party operatives conducted their own campaign of dirty tricks and legal maneuvers with the sole objective of bleeding Nader's campaign funds. Not for any real reason, just because.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2016/03/25/ralph-nader-why-bernie-sanders-was-right-to-run-as-a-democrat/
> 
> ...




It's his path to victory..he knows how to play the game better than any of those cunts running.


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders isn't going to win


Don't quit your day job.


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> ignoring the popular vote ? The popular vote is still Hillary. WAKE UP


Not really. Not when it doesn't include those who were disenfranchised. Derp.

And THAT number IS in the MILLIONS..

Why do you want this cunt so badly?


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The people who voted for Nader couldn't support Gore. It was Gore's election to win but the blabbermouth couldn't shut up and eventually turned people off. That said, Florida can't run an honest election if it wanted to. And the supreme court was in the the GOP's pocket. In spite of all of that, Gore would have turned the election into a land slide if he weren't such a douche.
> 
> The Democratic Party has a very real problem in that it is a corrupt shell of what used to be the party of the people -- and too many formerly loyal party members are smart enough to know it. Now it's just Republican party 2.0. A vote for Hillary is a vote for more war and more Wall Street. The Democrats are really fucking up by setting up Hillary as the next prez and ignoring the popular vote that would unite this country. Independents, liberal Democrats and disillusioned Republicans all prefer Bernie. But the party operatives at the direction of Wall Street are setting Hillary up as the next Democratic party nominee.
> 
> It's quite likely that Hillary is going to do to the Democrats what Bush II did to the GOP. Bush ended the conservative movement and Hillary will signal the death knell of the liberal movement. We'll have more than two parties after all this is over.


Nice, nice post


----------



## ChesusRice (May 1, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> It's his path to victory..he knows how to play the game better than any of those cunts running.


You are living in a bubble.
When that bubble bursts, are you going to hurt yourself or any of those around you?


----------



## Fogdog (May 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> ignoring the popular vote ? The popular vote is still Hillary. WAKE UP


Clinton won the majority vote of the Democratic Party to be their presidential candidate this fall. I don't think she will garner anywhere near the majority of the voting-eligible population in the fall. I think the election between Trump and Clinton will be a squeaker with a lot of people sitting on the sidelines.

If you look at polls comparing the different candidates, Sanders wins by the largest proportion than anybody. Its not an election, true, but it seems to me that Sanders is the most popular candidate out there. 

The Democratic party machine selected Hillary, as it did when it picked Gore and then Kerry. We all know how that went. Obama beat the machine and won by a landslide. Twice. Tell me how well the Democratic party machine picks winning candidates.


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You are living in a bubble.
> When that bubble bursts, are you going to hurt yourself or any of those around you?


Please say something with substance.


----------



## Fogdog (May 1, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> OR
> Clinton could have 90% of the same views as Sanders and want universal healthcare.
> But wtf Sanders won't win so we might as well let Cruz into office.
> Am I hearing you right?


10% dipshit and 90% roses still smells like dipshit.


----------



## londonfog (May 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Clinton won the majority vote of the Democratic Party to be their presidential candidate this fall. I don't think she will garner anywhere near the majority of the voting-eligible population in the fall. I think the election between Trump and Clinton will be a squeaker with a lot of people sitting on the sidelines.
> 
> If you look at polls comparing the different candidates, Sanders wins by the largest proportion than anybody. Its not an election, true, but it seems to me that Sanders is the most popular candidate out there.
> 
> The Democratic party machine selected Hillary, as it did when it picked Gore and then Kerry. We all know how that went. Obama beat the machine and won by a landslide. Twice. Tell me how well the Democratic party machine picks winning candidates.


If I look at the polls? Sorry guy polls are not what counts. Maybe that's the problem you put way too much stock in polls. Sound like the Donald.
I look at the election results. You should too


----------



## londonfog (May 1, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Not really. Not when it doesn't include those who were disenfranchised. Derp.
> 
> And THAT number IS in the MILLIONS..
> 
> Why do you want this cunt so badly?


no proof in that number. Something that is said to make you Bernie folk feel good...but I still like you guys.
If Bernie was winning I would vote for him. He is not


----------



## ky man (May 1, 2016)

BURNIE I think would make a good president but he don't stand a chance in hell to win,neather dos cruz..the rase layes between TRUMP AND THE BITCH,SO WHO WILL YOU VOTE FOR??I will vote TRUMP and be proud I did for my children and grand children don't need that bitch in the white house to sell the American people out as her and her husband has did in the past.hellbitch should be in prison or shot for treason..ky


----------



## Fogdog (May 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If I look at the polls? Sorry guy polls are not what counts. Maybe that's the problem you put way too much stock in polls. Sound like the Donald.
> I look at the election results. You should too


Yes you are right the polls are one thing and an election is another.

Polls show Bernie has the most favorable rating among the three (Hill, T and Brn), also shows Bernie beating Trump by a lot higher number than Hill Pill. Way beyond margins of error. The poll is about an open election, not one controlled by the DNC.

So, let me ask then. When driving do you look forward and decide what to do according to what's up ahead, or do you close eyes and drive forward until you hit something?


----------



## schuylaar (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> no proof in that number. Something that is said to make you Bernie folk feel good...but I still like you guys.
> If Bernie was winning I would vote for him. He is not


Open mouth insert foot.

http://thinkprogress.org/politics/2016/04/14/3769498/independent-voters-open-primaries-new-york/


----------



## schuylaar (May 2, 2016)

boy will it ever

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/05/sanders-says-convention-will-be-contested.html


----------



## schuylaar (May 2, 2016)

check your balls and guns here..this means no sammiches OR pancakes.

'I'm used to dealing with men getting off the reservation'
~Hillary Clinton


----------



## schuylaar (May 2, 2016)

It's hard to believe it can get any better than this..how apropos:

Trump Scales Wall to Deliver Speech:

http://www.mercurynews.com/politics-government/ci_29829794/trump-speech-today-california-gop-convention-burlingame


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yes you are right the polls are one thing and an election is another.
> 
> Polls show Bernie has the most favorable rating among the three (Hill, T and Brn), also shows Bernie beating Trump by a lot higher number than Hill Pill. Way beyond margins of error. The poll is about an open election, not one controlled by the DNC.
> 
> So, let me ask then. When driving do you look forward and decide what to do according to what's up ahead, or do you close eyes and drive forward until you hit something?


WOW, we were talking about polls and now you trying to compare it to driving.LOL
Polls can be made to have a result best fit for the maker of the poll. Romney once had a poll that stated he would be POTUS. In fact there were many polls that stated this. How did those polls work out ?
Bottom line is Hillary is winning where it counts. END OF STORY


----------



## schuylaar (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> WOW, we were talking about polls and now you trying to compare it to driving.LOL
> Polls can be made to have a result best fit for the maker of the poll. Romney once had a poll that stated he would be POTUS. In fact there were many polls that stated this. How did those polls work out ?
> Bottom line is Hillary is winning where it counts. END OF STORY


So you've never made any comments citing polls? Never?

<locking sights on target>


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Open mouth insert foot.
> 
> http://thinkprogress.org/politics/2016/04/14/3769498/independent-voters-open-primaries-new-york/


No where in that article does it say that all these people where for Bernie. They could have been wanting to vote for Hillary or Trump


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So you've never made any comments citing polls? Never?
> 
> <locking sights on target>


This is 2016. Polls are not elections. The actually voting is what counts. I would not put my life up based on a poll


----------



## schuylaar (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> No where in that article does it say that all these people where for Bernie. They could have been wanting to vote for Hillary or Trump


Um, it's the potential? Indy's are typically more progressive.

Sanders outsmarted everyone and while Trump and Clinton take corners for the impending cock fight..he's going to walk away with the presidency.


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Um, it's the potential? Indy's are typically more progressive.
> 
> Sanders outsmarted everyone and while Trump and Clinton take corners for the impending cock fight..he's going to walk away with the presidency.


Make sure you cast your vote for whoever Bernie endorse.


----------



## schuylaar (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Make sure you cast your vote for whoever Bernie endorse.


He's NOT going to, I already cited it pages back.

You need to brush up on your troll skill, it lacks imagination.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Not really. Not when it doesn't include those who were disenfranchised. Derp.
> 
> And THAT number IS in the MILLIONS..
> 
> Why do you want this cunt so badly?


True most people don't vote for lack of choice on the ballot.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Um, it's the potential? Indy's are typically more progressive.
> 
> Sanders outsmarted everyone and while Trump and Clinton take corners for the impending cock fight..he's going to walk away with the presidency.


????

Let me guess...Sativa?


----------



## schuylaar (May 2, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> ????
> 
> Let me guess...Sativa?


Hybrid.


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> He's NOT going to, I already cited it pages back.
> 
> You need to brush up on your troll skill, it lacks imagination.


*Bernie Sanders Lays Out His Requirements For Endorsing Hillary Clinton*

*http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/bernie-sanders-hillary-clinton-endorsement_us_56f45bf0e4b014d3fe22b4a7*


----------



## Fogdog (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> This is 2016. Polls are not elections. The actually voting is what counts. I would not put my life up based on a poll


Hillary will be president of the US, if she goes up against Trump. That's what all the polls tell us right now, and by a wide margin. The margin of error is much smaller than the margin of victory. Do you disbelieve that?


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Hillary will be president of the US, if she goes up against Trump. That's what all the polls tell us right now, and by a wide margin. The margin of error is much smaller than the margin of victory. Do you disbelieve that?


I don't believe this because of the polls. I believe this because Trump has managed to piss off Hispanics, African Americans, women,etc...
guy stop trying to use polls to support your argument. Polls are unreliable in this day and age


----------



## ChesusRice (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I don't believe this because of the polls. I believe this because Trump has managed to piss off Hispanics, African Americans, women,etc...
> guy stop trying to use polls to support your argument. Polls are unreliable in this day and age


Frank Lundtz


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> It's hard to believe it can get any better than this..how apropos:
> 
> Trump Scales Wall to Deliver Speech:
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/politics-government/ci_29829794/trump-speech-today-california-gop-convention-burlingame



Sniper fire!


----------



## Fogdog (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I don't believe this because of the polls. I believe this because Trump has managed to piss off Hispanics, African Americans, women,etc...
> guy stop trying to use polls to support your argument. Polls are unreliable in this day and age


Okay, so you get your information and process it. Polls are just another source of information. They are actually pretty good at telling us what the overall public opinion is at that time. I think its good to use both but you just want to use your own viewpoint. Its nothing to me if you can't understand modern ways of assimilating information. 

Polls in the past, which I'm sure are all you remember did have some problems with accuracy. Also, some polls are slanted specifically for purposes of propaganda but that's easy to tell by looking up the source. As Chezus points out all thing Fox are suspect.

So you go ahead and live in the past. Put your blinders up and make decisions by "using your gut". That's fine. It's not very smart but its fine.


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Okay, so you get your information and process it. Polls are just another source of information. They are actually pretty good at telling us what the overall public opinion is at that time. I think its good to use both but you just want to use your own viewpoint. Its nothing to me if you can't understand modern ways of assimilating information.
> 
> Polls in the past, which I'm sure are all you remember did have some problems with accuracy. Also, some polls are slanted specifically for purposes of propaganda but that's easy to tell by looking up the source. As Chezus points out all thing Fox are suspect.
> 
> So you go ahead and live in the past. Put your blinders up and make decisions by "using your gut". That's fine. It's not very smart but its fine.


says the person who thinks Bernie is still in in the race because of ... POLLS
It seems you are the one not understanding how polls are conducted, if you did you would not base your argument on a poll.


----------



## Fogdog (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> says the person who thinks Bernie is still in in the race because of ... POLLS
> It seems you are the one not understanding how polls are conducted, if you did you would not base your argument on a poll.


Now you are making shit up. I never said that Bernie is going to win the nomination. I've been pretty consistently annoying to @schuylaar and @ttystikk regarding the inevitability of Hillary winning the nomination by winning primaries. Not that I wanted to piss them off but I was speaking my mind.

Your and my discussion came about when I said that Bernie is the more popular candidate nationwide. Also I say that Bernie attracts people from across the political aisles, including liberal Democrats, independents and disaffected Republicans. News stories indicate this but also polling data says this. You refuted this not with your vaunted information that you hold as absolute knowledge but by snorting derisively about "polls". So, rather than refute with a negative, what information do you have that refutes what I said?


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Your and my discussion came about when I said that Bernie is the more popular candidate nationwide. Also I say that Bernie attracts people from across the political aisles, including liberal Democrats, independents and disaffected Republicans. News stories indicate this but also polling data says this. You refuted this not with your vaunted information that you hold as absolute knowledge but by snorting derisively about "polls". So, rather than refute with a negative, what information do you have that refutes what I said?


election results


----------



## Fogdog (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> election results


You drive using the rear view mirror?

Both are true. Clinton has more votes than Bernie in Democratic primaries.. Bernie is a better candidate nationwide.


----------



## ttystikk (May 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You drive using the rear view mirror?
> 
> Both are true. Clinton has more votes than Bernie in Democratic primaries.. Bernie is a better candidate nationwide.


And in fact I enjoy the debate because we both keep it civil and bring interesting tidbits of information to the discussion as often as we can. Thus I'm enlightened and educated in ways I would not be if I confined my perspective to my sycophants. 

And another thing; if we continually overrule the popular candidate because of arcane shenanigans in the operations of the parties themselves throughout the nomination process, how can we Americans seriously look ourselves in the mirror and keep calling our country a democracy?!


----------



## schuylaar (May 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You drive using the rear view mirror?
> 
> Both are true. Clinton has more votes than Bernie in Democratic primaries.. Bernie is a better candidate nationwide.


There is actually a specific but simple reason. I posted the article awhile ago.

Hillary has more primary-wise votes because not everyone is allowed to vote.

Bernie has more support overall and if ALL the electorate were allowed to vote the primary numbers would reflect same.

The General will be the game changer for Sanders if he is not the Dem nom..he will run as Independent if necessary.


----------



## schuylaar (May 2, 2016)

Clinton Money-Laundering Scheme Exposed:

https://berniesanders.com/press-release/politico-exposes-clinton-campaign-money-laundering-scheme/


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> There is actually a specific but simple reason. I posted the article awhile ago.
> 
> Hillary has more primary-wise votes because not everyone is allowed to vote.
> 
> ...


no proof to this. Who knows who these people would have voted for


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You drive using the rear view mirror?
> 
> Both are true. Clinton has more votes than Bernie in Democratic primaries.. Bernie is a better candidate nationwide.


It is all about who can get the people to actually get out to vote. Everything else is ... JUST TALK
The people have chosen Hillary. Bernie ran a great race and brought to notice important issues, but he still has been rejected by the majority.


----------



## schuylaar (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> It is all about who can get the people to actually get out to vote. Everything else is ... JUST TALK
> The people have chosen Hillary. Bernie ran a great race and brought to notice important issues, but he still has been rejected by the majority.


What about the people who 'got out to vote' only to be told they couldn't?

That's why the primary and national numbers don't match. They're supposed to. Look at Trumps numbers, they match..


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What about the people who 'got out to vote' only to be told they couldn't?
> 
> That's why the primary and national numbers don't match. They're supposed to. Look at Trumps numbers, they match..


I know this chick who started a hot hitting thread on Aug 8, 2015 for Bernie, which means she knew about the Bern long before the deadline to register. Guess what. She did not even take the time to make sure her registration was up to date and ready. It is not like these were new rules in her State. She was excited about Bernie, but not excited enough to make sure she could vote. 
Whose fault is that ??? THE CHICKS


----------



## Fogdog (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> no proof to this. Who knows who these people would have voted for


says the person who isn't looking for answers.


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> says the person who isn't looking for answers.


I think I always look for answers. Part of my nature.


----------



## Fogdog (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> It is all about who can get the people to actually get out to vote. Everything else is ... JUST TALK
> The people have chosen Hillary. Bernie ran a great race and brought to notice important issues, but he still has been rejected by the majority.


It wasn't an even race, so I can't say it was all about the people choosing. Personally, I don't think Bernie gave it enough time. He jumped into the fray too late. The Senator From Vermont was practically unknown a year ago. That said, I totally agree with you that this race is about accumulating wins in each state and Bernie couldn't get it done. So, its time to move on. I'll consider voting for Bernie the independent if that comes about.

So tell me, all I've heard from you is how we should vote for Hillary because Hillary is the winner. Its a circular argument. Do you have any good things to say skeptics like me who are open to the idea of voting for Hillary regarding Hillary's platform or your expectations of what she can do for the country when she becomes president? Is it just about Bernie's stance on taxes for you? If so, why should I vote for her? And please no circular arguments.


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> It wasn't an even race, so I can't say it was all about the people choosing. Personally, I don't think Bernie gave it enough time. He jumped into the fray too late. The Senator From Vermont was practically unknown a year ago. That said, I totally agree with you that this race is about accumulating wins in each state and Bernie couldn't get it done. So, its time to move on. I'll consider voting for Bernie the independent if that comes about.
> 
> So tell me, all I've heard from you is how we should vote for Hillary because Hillary is the winner. Its a circular argument. Do you have any good things to say skeptics like me who are open to the idea of voting for Hillary regarding Hillary's platform or your expectations of what she can do for the country when she becomes president? Is it just about Bernie's stance on taxes for you? If so, why should I vote for her? And please no circular arguments.


We can agree that Bernie started too late and didn't catch on quick enough.
I will vote for Hillary for the SCOTUS picks. I'm seeing at least two maybe three coming up.


----------



## Fogdog (May 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> There is actually a specific but simple reason. I posted the article awhile ago.
> 
> Hillary has more primary-wise votes because not everyone is allowed to vote.
> 
> ...


The primaries are open or closed depending on each state. Its up to each person to know the rules. People registered as "Independent" or Republican in Oregon had until April 27 to change registration. It was posted in local newpapers and available online. People who didn't register as Democrat cannot vote for a Democratic Party candidate in the up coming primary. 

That's the rules and its not some underhanded way to exclude people. It is a way to exclude people so I don't like it but its done in the open and it is easy enough to change registration. So, its not corrupt. However, maybe it is time to get rid of closed primaries because they are exclusionary.


----------



## Fogdog (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> We can agree that Bernie started too late and didn't catch on quick enough.
> I will vote for Hillary for the SCOTUS picks. I'm seeing at least two maybe three coming up.


That is indeed a good reason.


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> That is indeed a good reason.


If Bernie were winning I would be voting for him.
I think now it is time to understand the writing on the wall and do no harm to the party.


----------



## Fogdog (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If Bernie were winning I would be voting for him.
> I think now it is time to understand the writing on the wall and do no harm to the party.


Yours is a good reason but not enough for me. If the party continues its movement to the right, then I'm stepping off the bus.


----------



## londonfog (May 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yours is a good reason but not enough for me. If the party continues its movement to the right, then I'm stepping off the bus.


AMERICA


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yours is a good reason but not enough for me. If the party continues its movement to the right, then I'm stepping off the bus.


This makes no sense. Hillary is moving left, not right. She will move back to center for the election and then she will do the highest bidders will.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 2, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> This makes no sense. Hillary is moving left, not right. She will move back to center for the election and then she will do the highest bidders will.


The party


----------



## schuylaar (May 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I know this chick who started a hot hitting thread on Aug 8, 2015 for Bernie, which means she knew about the Bern long before the deadline to register. Guess what. She did not even take the time to make sure her registration was up to date and ready. It is not like these were new rules in her State. She was excited about Bernie, but not excited enough to make sure she could vote.
> Whose fault is that ??? THE CHICKS


I know the rules, you twit.

I forgot I registered independent.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (May 3, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> This makes no sense. Hillary is moving left, not right. She will move back to center for the election and then she will do the highest bidders will.


She's not anywhere near the foam-flecked wingnut ideologues, I'll agree with you on that. But really, wingnuts are not conservative. Those people advocate for raising spending, cutting taxes on wealthy, starting wars for no good reason, flooding cities and punitive treatment of minorities to inflame the hopes and dreams for the return of the good old days for old white racist men. Oh and those unfunded tax cuts aren't cuts at all, they are tax deferrals, to be paid by later generations. All of which isn't conservative.

Hillary is more like the Eisenhower conservative. Big spending on the industrial military complex, making limited war on small countries to help fuel that complex, favorable treatment towards Wall Street, basically the status quo,

As if the status quo is what this country needs.


----------



## londonfog (May 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I know the rules, you twit.
> 
> I forgot I registered independent.


So you think forgetting makes your excuse any better ?
You are not disenfranchised. It is your own fault as to way you did not vote for Bernie. 
Have you thought that maybe deep in your self-conscious you really did not want Bernie to win, instead you were pulling for the women ? You really are with her.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 3, 2016)

Clinton is going to push for Universal healthcare after she is elected.


----------



## schuylaar (May 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So you think forgetting makes your excuse any better ?
> You are not disenfranchised. It is your own fault as to way you did not vote for Bernie.
> Have you thought that maybe deep in your self-conscious you really did not want Bernie to win, instead you were pulling for the women ? You really are with her.


So now you're psychoanalyzing me now?

Don't quit your day job.

I never said it wasn't my fault. I took full responsibility.

But your a sick person who feels the need to kick someone when they're down because of an honest self-admitted mistake.


----------



## londonfog (May 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So now your psychoanalyzing me now?
> 
> Don't quit your day job.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize you were down


----------



## Fogdog (May 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So now you're psychoanalyzing me now?
> 
> Don't quit your day job.
> 
> ...


He can't let it go. I guess he has a thing for you.


----------



## londonfog (May 3, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> He can't let it go. I guess he has a thing for you.


I only comment to whats being said in a thread. Rebuttals if I must. I would suggest not starting threads if they get to hot to handle.


----------



## Fogdog (May 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> AMERICA


would you have us return to days of "my country right or wrong"?


londonfog said:


> I only comment to whats being said in a thread. Rebuttals if I must. I would suggest not starting threads if they get to hot to handle.


Just saying, dude that you seem to have a thing for sky. No offense intended, but you can't leave her alone.


----------



## Red1966 (May 3, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> That dirty dumbfuck BUSH , lost the election..don't blame Nader..blame that greaseball Scalia and the horseshit " election process"


Scalia wasn't even born when the Electoral College was instituted.


----------



## Red1966 (May 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Not really. Not when it doesn't include those who were disenfranchised. Derp.
> 
> And THAT number IS in the MILLIONS..
> 
> Why do you want this cunt so badly?


Those "millions" are imaginary.


----------



## Fogdog (May 3, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Scalia wasn't even born when the Electoral College was instituted.


What you say makes no sense. The Supreme Court ruling was over a technicality on vote counting and didn't have anything to do with the electoral college. They refused to consider evidence of tampering.


----------



## ttystikk (May 3, 2016)

As a citizen, I feel that if my country is fucked up, it's up to people like me to roll our sleeves up, get in there and fix it. 

I think turning my back on the shit show would be the unpatriotic thing to do.


----------



## ttystikk (May 3, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What you say makes no sense. The Supreme Court ruling was over a technicality on vote counting and didn't have anything to do with the electoral college. They refused to consider evidence of tampering.


Which is itself corrupt.


----------



## londonfog (May 3, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Just saying, dude that you seem to have a thing for sky. No offense intended, but you can't leave her alone.


She's the OP that responds. Looking at my past post would show I deal with everyone. You seem like you want to defend and save one RIU member. Why is that ? Do you wish me to show you more attention ? I would but usually we agree on shit and you understand Bernie is not about to get the nod. Sky does not and continue to raise false hope. Time to come together and move forward.


----------



## Fogdog (May 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Which is itself corrupt.


Yeah, that's what happens when right wingers are allowed to stack the court. It makes me wonder what kind of supreme court justices Hillary, the conservative, will appoint.


----------



## Fogdog (May 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> She's the OP that responses. Looking at my past post would show I deal with everyone. You seem like you want to defend and save one RIU member. Why is that ? Do you wish me to show you more attention ? I would but usually we agree on shit and you understand Bernie is not about to get the nod. Sky does not and continue to raise false hope. Time to come together and move forward.


Everybody else, you deal with on issues and I respect that. Only with sky do you get personal. I don't respect that.


----------



## Red1966 (May 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So now you're psychoanalyzing me now?
> 
> Don't quit your day job.
> 
> ...


Kicking them when they're down is easier than when they're standing. Easier to hit vital organs. I'm too old for those high kicks to the head now.


----------



## ttystikk (May 3, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, that's what happens when right wingers are allowed to stack the court. It makes me wonder what kind of supreme court justices Hillary, the conservative, will appoint.


It's what happens when Americans allow those running our government to ignore our rights as citizens, trample on the Bill of Rights, ignore due process, uphold blatantly unconstitutional laws...

We're getting the government we deserve.


----------



## londonfog (May 3, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Everybody else, you deal with on issues and I respect that. Only with sky do you get personal. I don't respect that.


WTF are you talking about. I call Nitro a high school drop out. Uncle Ben a shit smelling asshole from Texas. I'm actually nice to Sky. Why do you feel the need to defend her. I think she is a grown woman that can handle her own. Are you sure you're not the one crushing on her ?


----------



## Fogdog (May 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It's what happens when Americans allow those running our government to ignore our rights as citizens, tamper on the Bill of Rights, ignore due process, uphold blatantly unconstitutional laws...
> 
> We're getting the government we deserve.


Fuck that, I didn't deserve George W. He remains the worst president of the modern era. Obama did some good by not repeating W's mistakes. Also the Supreme Court now has four appointees that aren't conservative jackals. They recently made a difference to prevent another stupid conservative mistake. So, things are getting better. Not what I'd like but still, better.

I think Hillary is going to do the same. One thing for sure, I don't deserve Trump as president.


----------



## londonfog (May 3, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Fuck that, I didn't deserve George W. He remains the worst president of the modern era. Obama did some good by not repeating W's mistakes. Also the Supreme Court now has four appointees that aren't conservative jackals. They recently made a difference to prevent another stupid conservative mistake. So, things are getting better. Not what I'd like but still, better.
> 
> I think Hillary is going to do the same. One thing for sure, I don't deserve Trump as president.


No one deserves Trump. Vote Dem come November 8


----------



## Fogdog (May 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> WTF are you talking about. I call Nitro a high school drop out. Uncle Ben a shit smelling asshole from Texas. I'm actually nice to Sky. Why do you feel the need to defend her. I think she is a grown woman that can handle her own. Are you sure you're not the one crushing on her ?


Well, OK, then you are no better than the rest of us. I sure as hell can't claim the high ground. Go forth and have fun.


----------



## Corso312 (May 3, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Scalia wasn't even born when the Electoral College was instituted.




Huh? ...he was the deciding vote on that dirty election process...wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Corso312 (May 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> No one deserves Trump. Vote Dem come November 8





In all honesty ..I see very little difference from that clown Trump and that phony dem Hillary..both are full of shit..I'm not voting, let the chips fall where they may in 2016!


----------



## londonfog (May 3, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> In all honesty ..I see very little difference from that clown Trump and that phony dem Hillary..both are full of shit..I'm not voting, let the chips fall where they may in 2016!


You have said this already. How many times do you feel the need to repeat ? We get it. You won't vote because Bernie lost.


----------



## Corso312 (May 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You have said this already. How many times do you feel the need to repeat ? We get it. You won't vote because Bernie lost.





I'm thinking I can repeat this message a dozen more times until the general. ..maybe more if you break my ballz.


----------



## londonfog (May 3, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm thinking I can repeat this message a dozen more times until the general. ..maybe more if you break my ballz.


Feel free. AMERICA
If you like I can make it my sig for you .


----------



## Corso312 (May 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Feel free. AMERICA
> If you like I can make it my sig for you .




I can't see SIG's on my phone, whatever floats your boat buddy... I seen Cruz just withdrew..wow..lookin like this clown will get the GOP nomination.


----------



## ttystikk (May 3, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> In all honesty ..I see very little difference from that clown Trump and that phony dem Hillary..both are full of shit..I'm not voting, let the chips fall where they may in 2016!


Vote. Show up and cast a ballot. For someone you believe in, whether there's a box or not. 

You see, as citizens, it's our right to vote for the person we think is the best choice for office. 

That's my plan, and as one citizen to another, I heartily recommend you do the same! 

Only by showing up do we get counted, heard... or respected. A refusal to vote is simple capitulation, ceding the field to those who have been chipping away at our freedom and future for so long they now believe they own both. 

It's your business who you vote for, it's personal and ultimately private. No one matches names with ballots. 

So the choice is yours. The way things are headed, it may be one of the few you have left.


----------



## Corso312 (May 3, 2016)

I admire your spirit tty..Bernie is finished unfortunately.. This country needs to hit rock bottom before they make some real changes...I'll abstain n watch the trainwreck ensue..


----------



## londonfog (May 3, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I can't see SIG's on my phone, whatever floats your boat buddy... I seen Cruz just withdrew..wow..lookin like this clown will get the GOP nomination.


Hey nothing you have to worry about, You not voting


----------



## ttystikk (May 3, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I admire your spirit tty..Bernie is finished unfortunately.. This country needs to hit rock bottom before they make some real changes...I'll abstain n watch the trainwreck ensue..


That's a choice, too.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 3, 2016)

President Trump....

Wonder if he will enlarge the white house to suit him!!


----------



## ttystikk (May 3, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I admire your spirit tty..Bernie is finished unfortunately.. This country needs to hit rock bottom before they make some real changes...I'll abstain n watch the trainwreck ensue..


My vote will still be seen, counted and duly recorded for all time. I expect to see my vote be outmatched- but then I'm used to being 20 years ahead of my time, too.

Do we have that long to wait?


----------



## londonfog (May 3, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> President Trump....
> 
> Wonder if he will enlarge the white house to suit him!!


That fucker will try to change the name to Trump House.
Hillary is going to kick his ass on anything of substance


----------



## ChesusRice (May 3, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm thinking I can repeat this message a dozen more times until the general. ..maybe more if you break my ballz.


Say it as many times as you like
Then vote for whoever is the democratic nominee


----------



## ChesusRice (May 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> That fucker will try to change the name to Trump House.
> Hillary is going to kick his ass on anything of substance


Wish it was Cruz


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 3, 2016)

It's going to be glorious.


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

Mark my words....Donald Trump WILL ABSOLUTELY NOT be the next President of the United States. Your delusional if you think he will. Its abso fukin lutely NOT going to happen. I had a fleeting optimistic thought of Bern actually pulling it off but deep down since this whole circus started I KNEW who was going to be the next President. ...and deep down every damn one of you knew it too.


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

Actually i take that back. I have to he honest. I thought it would be down to Hillary and Jeb when the whole shabang got started. And it would be close. But whether you like it or not Clinton is in. I guarantee it.


----------



## Corso312 (May 4, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Actually i take that back. I have to he honest. I thought it would be down to Hillary and Jeb when the whole shabang got started. And it would be close. But whether you like it or not Clinton is in. I guarantee it.






I think its a coin toss between Hillary n Trump..I expect very low voter turnout.


----------



## Corso312 (May 4, 2016)

I see Bernie took Indiana..


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 4, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Actually i take that back. I have to he honest. I thought it would be down to Hillary and Jeb when the whole shabang got started. And it would be close. But whether you like it or not Clinton is in. I guarantee it.


Clinton won't beat Trump people are sick of the same old bullshit. Obummer did nothing for us nor will Shillary.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 4, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Clinton won't beat Trump people are sick of the same old bullshit. Obummer did nothing for us nor will Shillary.


Who is "us"?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Who is "us"?


The American people.... Dumb dumb.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Who is "us"?



Don't you work 2 jobs?


----------



## ttystikk (May 4, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Mark my words....Donald Trump WILL ABSOLUTELY NOT be the next President of the United States. Your delusional if you think he will. Its abso fukin lutely NOT going to happen. I had a fleeting optimistic thought of Bern actually pulling it off but deep down since this whole circus started I KNEW who was going to be the next President. ...and deep down every damn one of you knew it too.


Then vote for the one you think SHOULD be president. 

It's a damned poor excuse to vote for someone just because you think they'll win.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 4, 2016)

Sanders has a chance now that Cruz is out of the race


----------



## ChesusRice (May 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Then vote for the one you think SHOULD be president.
> 
> It's a damned poor excuse to vote for someone just because you think they'll win.


Vote for the one who CAN be president. 
if Sanders doesn't get the nomination. Writing him in is a vote for Trump


----------



## ChesusRice (May 4, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Don't you work 2 jobs?


By choice.


----------



## ttystikk (May 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders has a chance now that Cruz is out of the race


I don't see your logic here?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I don't see your logic here?


My purpose to posting the fact that Kasich is out. Now Hillary is going to be getting hit on 2 fronts rather than just one. She cant focus on Trump until she defeats Sanders so it makes her vunerable.


----------



## ttystikk (May 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Vote for the one who CAN be president.
> if Sanders doesn't get the nomination. Writing him in is a vote for Trump


Anyone CAN be president. I'm voting for someone I think SHOULD be president.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Anyone CAN be president. I'm voting for someone I think SHOULD be president.


I did that for 'Now here is the deal... ' Perot once.... Just once....


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Then vote for the one you think SHOULD be president.
> 
> It's a damned poor excuse to vote for someone just because you think they'll win.


Huh? Musta misunderstood me. Didnt say anything about voting. Iam just stating Clinton will be the next potus


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Clinton won't beat Trump people are sick of the same old bullshit. Obummer did nothing for us nor will Shillary.


More people hate Trump than support him. Clinton will get almost all Sanders supporters. If she plays plays nice nice like she has been with him as of late. 60-40 Clinton Trump and she takes the win. Watch!!!


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

Jeb was being groomed by the old gop guard for sometime. It was thought in the established Waahington camps it was going to be between Hillary and Jeb for about 2 years now. No one saw Trump coming and ruined their champions chances...pissed alot of old timey republicans off too. The traditional democrat establishment kinda saw Sanders coming and passed him off as a fad. That was the plan of attack when dealing with Bern. They got nervous for a sec...but after she gripped the South and especially New York the breathed a sigh and now its full steam ahead. They just ramped up Clintons campaign and took care of business. But believe this....between the two "camps" in Washington thats always been entrenched...it was supposed to be Hillary and Jeb. It was all in the "plan" for almost 2 years now. The gop fukt thier side of the plan up...the democrats are following through.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I don't see your logic here?


Sanders now gets the republican anti hilarry votes.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 4, 2016)

since1991 said:


> More people hate Trump than support him. Clinton will get almost all Sanders supporters. If she plays plays nice nice like she has been with him as of late. 60-40 Clinton Trump and she takes the win. Watch!!!


Back in June 2015 when Trump got in the race everyone laughed at him and his 30% approval rating...

I am watching with interest!!


----------



## ChesusRice (May 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Anyone CAN be president. I'm voting for someone I think SHOULD be president.


A write in vote for Ghandi this election is a vote for Trump


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 4, 2016)

GHANDI GHANDI!!!

(isnt he dead?)


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders has a chance now that Cruz is out of the race


Sanders will not be the Democratic nominee for President. I dont like it one bit. I had high hopes....but its not going to happen. Bank on that. His last breath was New York and that was with alot of Superdelegates changing vote. Sorry.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 4, 2016)

since1991 said:


> More people hate Trump than support him. Clinton will get almost all Sanders supporters. If she plays plays nice nice like she has been with him as of late. 60-40 Clinton Trump and she takes the win. Watch!!!


I doubt many Sanders voters will vote for Hillary she is nothing like Sanders. As well as many states like mine seen the corruption of the Democunt party, Sanders won by 22% of voters Hillary tied in delagates.

Plus as much as I hated Trump he damn sure will bring in change like Obomber promised.


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders now gets the republican anti hilarry votes.


Republicans stick together..alot. Those Cruz supporters that hate Clinton are voting Trump. They saw Sanders as a commie from day one.


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I doubt many Sanders voters will vote for Hillary she is nothing like Sanders. As well as many states like mine seen the corruption of the Democunt party, Sanders won by 22% of voters Hillary tied in delagates.
> 
> Plus as much as I hated Trump he damn sure will bring in change like Obomber promised.


I bet you my last dollar that Donald Trump will not win the general election


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 4, 2016)

since1991 said:


> I bet you my last dollar that Donald Trump will not win the general election


Ronald Reagan won presidency Trump has a very good chance.


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

I can tell you one thing for certain. ...more regular folks are participating in the whole circus more than ever before. Even if its because we are pissed off. At least we are paying attention somewhat. If regular folks get even more involved all the time and not just during President race circus...you will start to see change.


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Ronald Reagan won presidency Trump has a very good chance.


Yeah hes got a chance. He will get about 40% of the vote. Clinton will get 60% and she grips the White House. Mark my words.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 4, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Yeah hes got a chance. He will get about 40% of the vote. Clinton will get 60% and she grips the White House. Mark my words.


I think you got that backwards but we shall see in November.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 4, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Republicans stick together..alot. Those Cruz supporters that hate Clinton are voting Trump. They saw Sanders as a commie from day one.


They want Sanders in the general. 
They are scared shitless


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

Sanders (my guy) is all but out of it. And if Trump would of toned it down a little...especially in the beginning...he would have a much better chance against the Clinton juggernaut. But its too late for that. He will get some votes...not doubting that..but hes not going to get the Presidency. Not going to happen. More people cant stand Trump than Clinton.


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

A couple of fiery speeches by Sanders to his massive crowds and supporters to support the Democratic Party will seal the deal. Watch and see how much Sanders media coverage he gets now. Now that the establishment knows who the dem nominee will be they arw going to be showing alot of Bernie speeches to his crowds to support Clinton.


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

And if Clinton were truly nervous about Trump she would pick Sanders as a running mate...thats not going to happen. She doesnt have to.


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2016)

since1991 said:


> And if Clinton were truly nervous about Trump she would pick Sanders as a running mate...thats not going to happen. She doesnt have to.


Clinton can make Bernie the Wall Street Reform Czar


----------



## ky man (May 4, 2016)

Trump will be are next president,People is tired of being sold out by that bitch and others to the highest bider.TRUMP will get this dem, vote and many others.TRUMP IS THE NEW MAN THAT WILL BRING BACK JOBS TO AMERICA AND HE DONT NEED ARE MONEY.


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2016)

since1991 said:


> A couple of fiery speeches by Sanders to his massive crowds and supporters to support the Democratic Party will seal the deal. Watch and see how much Sanders media coverage he gets now. Now that the establishment knows who the dem nominee will be they arw going to be showing alot of Bernie speeches to his crowds to support Clinton.


'Oh!..and Bernie Sanders won big in Indiana..now time for commercial break'.
~Joe Scarborough

Don't bet on it.


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2016)

ky man said:


> Trump will be are next president,People is tired of being sold out by that bitch and others to the highest bider.TRUMP will get this dem, vote and many others.TRUMP IS THE NEW MAN THAT WILL BRING BACK JOBS TO AMERICA AND HE DONT NEED ARE MONEY.


Even if every republican voted, the Democratic Party outnumbers them.


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Clinton can make Bernie the Wall Street Reform Czar


There is no way, on gods green earth, Sanders would take anything that cunt touches.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> By choice.



Well of course. Everybody who works works "by choice". Unless you are doing volunteer work than your choice was based on a financial decision. Why is it that one job was not enough? You give the impression that Obama has done something to help you yet you still have the need to work 2 jobs.


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Well of course. Everybody who works works "by choice". Unless you are doing volunteer work than your choice was based on a financial decision. Why is it that one job was not enough? You give the impression that Obama has done something to help you yet you still have the need to work 2 jobs.


And he can't wait to install an extended, bloated version for the next 8 years.


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> There is no way, on gods green earth, Sanders would take anything that cunt touches.


Sky he will. He will eventually endorse and support Hillary. You should do the same.
You should be proud of the way you were able to get Bernie's name out, but there will come a time that we have to come together.


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Sky he will. He will eventually endorse and support Hillary. You should do the same.
> You should be proud of the way you were able to get Bernie's name out, but there will come a time that we have to come together.


It will NEVER happen..N-E-V-E-R.


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 4, 2016)

Nope, he will probably run as a independent.


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> It will NEVER happen..N-E-V-E-R.


Never say never, but I understand you need time.


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Nope, he will probably run as a independent.


If Bernie runs as an Independent that would make him a liar, because he said he would not. I don't think Bernie is the type of man that goes against his word.


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If Bernie runs as an Independent that would make him a liar, because he said he would not. I don't think Bernie is the type of man that goes against his word.


Citation.


----------



## Corso312 (May 4, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Back in June 2015 when Trump got in the race everyone laughed at him and his 30% approval rating...
> 
> I am watching with interest!!





I'm still laughing @ that clown. Its not impossible for him to win but its improbable.


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Citation.


Sky you should know by now that when I say something it is true but here you go
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/bernie-sanders-independent_us_55ba86e7e4b06363d5a1742b


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Sky you should know by now that when I say something it is true but here you go
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/bernie-sanders-independent_us_55ba86e7e4b06363d5a1742b


Take your own advice..never say never.

That was from July 2015, long before the primary began, media blackout, voter suppression, disenfranchised voters and DNC shenanigans.

A person has the right to change his mind when new facts are presented.


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

Cmon you all. Reading much more into this than whats actually there. Bernie will absolutely endorse Clinton. His camp will mostly follow suit. Clinton will beat Trump in the general election. It will he close in some states....but not that close...i say 60-40. And thats that. Pretty simple read if you ask me. I called Clinton and Jeb a long ass time ago. The only wild card i failed to see was Trump coming along and crashing the party. But no matter. If you look at the big picture objectively and honestly without any personal emotions....you can see how this whole circus is going to play out.


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

Then watch her ass flip flop on TPP. It will be subtle in the media....but TPP is going forward. ..you bet it will.


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Take your own advice..never say never.
> 
> That was from July 2015, long before the primary began, media blackout, voter suppression, disenfranchised voters and DNC shenanigans.
> 
> A person has the right to change his mind when new facts are presented.


you asked me to show a citation. I did. Sorry you don't like what was shown.
If Bernie Sanders run Independent, he would be a liar. Bernie is not the type to go against his word. 
Time for you to deal with reality and stop being delusional. That shit can be unhealthy.
Bernie will keep on his message, then he will concede and endorse Hillary. On November 8th, 2016 he will place his vote for Hillary Clinton as President of the United States.


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

Bernie frikin Sanders will NOT RUN AS AN INDEPENDENT. Cmon. What i said above is pretty much exactly how its going to go.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If Bernie runs as an Independent that would make him a liar, because he said he would not. I don't think Bernie is the type of man that goes against his word.


Since when has a politician been honest??


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you asked me to show a citation. I did. Sorry you don't like what was shown.
> If Bernie Sanders run Independent, he would be a liar. Bernie is not the type to go against his word.
> Time for you to deal with reality and stop being delusional. That shit can be unhealthy.
> Bernie will keep on his message, then he will concede and endorse Hillary. On November 8th, 2016 he will place his vote for Hillary Clinton as President of the United States.


This ^^^ and she will be our next President. Whether you or i like it or not.


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you asked me to show a citation. I did. Sorry you don't like what was shown.
> If Bernie Sanders run Independent, he would be a liar. Bernie is not the type to go against his word.
> Time for you to deal with reality and stop being delusional. That shit can be unhealthy.
> Bernie will keep on his message, then he will concede and endorse Hillary. On November 8th, 2016 he will place his vote for Hillary Clinton as President of the United States.



I 'debated' the citation you provided. 

New facts have been presented since he made that statement.

He has every right to change his mind.

Perhaps it is YOU who need a reality check.


----------



## doublejj (May 4, 2016)

Trump will hand her the election


----------



## doublejj (May 4, 2016)

Bernie would make hella VP for Hillary


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Bernie would make hella VP for Hillary


It would make alot of us feel all warm and fuzzy inside but the political reality is that she doesnt have to.


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I 'debated' the citation you provided.
> 
> New facts have been presented since he made that statement.
> 
> ...


Poor Dear. One thing I like about Bernie is when he says something he means it. I have listened to him for years on the Thom Hartmann show. He does not flip flop and he is stubborn as fuck. I suggest you start the process of getting over this.


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trump will hand her the election


Trumps fat mouth did that. Rite from the beginning. If he would.of toned it down just a notch....might of turned out differently. Too late for that.


----------



## doublejj (May 4, 2016)

since1991 said:


> It would make alot of us feel all warm and fuzzy inside but the political reality is that she doesnt have to.


he would bring some of the millennial's willingly along & unify the party....quite the opposite of what is happening on the right...we don't want to be like them


----------



## ChesusRice (May 4, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Well of course. Everybody who works works "by choice". Unless you are doing volunteer work than your choice was based on a financial decision. Why is it that one job was not enough? You give the impression that Obama has done something to help you yet you still have the need to work 2 jobs.


I don't need the money.
I'm doing it by choice


----------



## doublejj (May 4, 2016)

It's Bernie's duty now to unify the party & do the right thing


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> he would bring some of the millennial's willingly along & unify the party....quite the opposite of what is happening on the right...we don't want to be like them


Yeah...it would be nice but Clinton will settle for partially unified....just enough to grip his supporters and win the presidency. Its "cheaper" for her politically than to choose him as a running mate. She doesnt have to "spend" that much. Bernie has always been a Washington outsider. Never went along with the system. Clinton...in reality. ..has no use for Bernie and his huge grassroots support after the general election. Shes playing nice nice now...of course. Just short of choosing Sanders as a running mate. Like i said...she doesnt have to go that far. Trumps mouth made Sanders a non contender for vice president.


----------



## Corso312 (May 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> It's Bernie's duty now to unify the party & do the right thing





You guys don't seem to understand that Most of us supporting Bernie aren't dems..we don't like dems or GOP.. Bernie is different.


----------



## ky man (May 4, 2016)

What has Bernie did for this country while he has been in office?I like Bernie but he don't stand a chance to beat hellbitch.My money in on TRUMP he is the only person that is running that has not sold the American people out to the highest bidder in the past,so why not give him a chance?


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

I dont support any of em except Bern and he will soon be a footnote. President just left town. Saw his speech on tv. Not bad. What i want to know is when did alot of peoples opinions on Obama and Clinton get so hateful since 2008? I dont get it. I dont trust any of em but some of you have some distorted opinions on alot of these politicians.


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

ky man said:


> What has Bernie did for this country while he has been in office?I like Bernie but he don't stand a chance to beat hellbitch.My money in on TRUMP he is the only person that is running that has not sold the American people out to the highest bidder in the past,so why not give him a chance?


What was Bernie allowed to do while in Washington and not compromising and playing the same ole game? People think a candidate is a saviour that can magically make things happen. They even play up to it and promise alot while on the campaign. Until reality sets in and they realize the White House is one tough job. Its virtually impossible to make effective change where we common folk see it....from the executive branch of government. Read any former President biography...they all have a common theme...you got to make friends and compromise in Washington....thats just the way it is. Actually our Founding Fathers set it up like this intentionally. For all the campaign trail promises Clinton and Trump make....watch and see how much actually gets done. Same ole same ole.


----------



## doublejj (May 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You guys don't seem to understand that Most of us supporting Bernie aren't dems..we don't like dems or GOP.. Bernie is different.


well soon you gonna have to choose.......I your even more left than Hillary so I don't see many swinging all the way to the right. They will find the middle ground with Hillary just to defeat Trump


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2016)

Clinton To Concede:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/h-a-goodman/clinton-should-concede-to-sanders-before-fbi-reveals-findings_b_9836720.html


----------



## doublejj (May 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Clinton To Concede:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/h-a-goodman/clinton-should-concede-to-sanders-before-fbi-reveals-findings_b_9836720.html


meh, another crazy witch hunt.....


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I don't need the money.
> I'm doing it by choice



So you're donating it all to a local charity?


----------



## Fogdog (May 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Clinton To Concede:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/h-a-goodman/clinton-should-concede-to-sanders-before-fbi-reveals-findings_b_9836720.html


This just in: Clinton to Concede When Hell Freezes Over

http://www.nowyershittingmie.non/notevergointohappennowaynohow/Clinton-hell.freezes


----------



## BustinScales510 (May 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Clinton To Concede:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/h-a-goodman/clinton-should-concede-to-sanders-before-fbi-reveals-findings_b_9836720.html


 If you are interested in further musings from that author he has dozens of entertaining youtube videos on the Hillary/FBI topic.


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

Alot of fake news on the web. Saw one earlier on fb that Jim Carrey died. Oh boy. When i saw the Prince one i thought at first it was fake. Tricksters


----------



## Corso312 (May 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> well soon you gonna have to choose.......I your even more left than Hillary so I don't see many swinging all the way to the right. They will find the middle ground with Hillary just to defeat Trump






Its you, London and chesus that need to choose...not us, were planted firmly to your left, come on over..don't ask for crumbs..demand a loaf and expect a slice...crumbs= no good.


----------



## doublejj (May 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Its you, London and chesus that need to choose...not us, were planted firmly to your left, come on over..don't ask for crumbs..demand a loaf and expect a slice...crumbs= no good.


I will vote for whom ever the Democrats nominate....anyone but Trump


----------



## doublejj (May 4, 2016)

I just wouldn't have a fit and submarine the party because Hillary didn't get the nomination. That's just stupid....."stupid is as stupid does"..


----------



## ky man (May 4, 2016)

I have voted dem,for president all my life but not this time hellbitch and bill was in the white house once befor and sold the American people out,TRUMP will get my vote this time and every dem, I know will vote for him.PEOPLE wount chang and its coming and long over due...ky


----------



## londonfog (May 5, 2016)

ky man said:


> I have voted dem,for president all my life but not this time hellbitch and bill was in the white house once befor and sold the American people out,TRUMP will get my vote this time and every dem, I know will vote for him.PEOPLE wount chang and its coming and long over due...ky


your writing reveals that you should most certainly vote for Trump. Trump is for people just like you.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I will vote for whom ever the Democrats nominate....anyone but Trump


I will vote for whoever has the best chance to beat Hillary. Looking like Trump.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 5, 2016)

Sanders won't be the nominee. 
But he already won 
Thanks Mr Sanders


----------



## ChesusRice (May 5, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Its you, London and chesus that need to choose...not us, were planted firmly to your left, come on over..don't ask for crumbs..demand a loaf and expect a slice...crumbs= no good.


When you ask for the implausible 
You get nothing


----------



## ChesusRice (May 5, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> So you're donating it all to a local charity?


I'm pouring it into my bike.
New flywheel, paint ,head work, tires transmission

And we are house hunting again


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm pouring it into my bike.
> New flywheel, paint ,head work, tires transmission
> 
> And we are house hunting again



Like I said, it was a financial decision.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 5, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Like I said, it was a financial decision.


I thought you were implying it was Obama's fault


----------



## TWS (May 5, 2016)




----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I thought you were implying it was Obama's fault



You implied it wasn't.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> It's Bernie's duty now to unify the party & do the right thing


I don't know that he thinks about unifying the dem party that he abandoned, when he changed to Independent.

Besides, if he does not win POTUS, then we need him in the Senate.


----------



## since1991 (May 5, 2016)

rollitup said:


> I don't know that he thinks about unifying the dem party that he abandoned, when he changed to Independent.
> 
> Besides, if he does not win POTUS, then we need him in the Senate.


Traditionally dont they pretty much retire if they lose the campaign for President?


----------



## BustinScales510 (May 5, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Traditionally dont they pretty much retire if they lose the campaign for President?


 McCain stayed on as senator in AZ


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2016)

Hillary Clinton went on to be Secretary of State.


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I just wouldn't have a fit and submarine the party because Hillary didn't get the nomination. That's just stupid....."stupid is as stupid does"..



Run, Bernie, Run!


Sanders platform is opposite that of Clinton.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Run, Bernie, Run!
> 
> 
> Sanders platform is opposite that of Clinton.


10% of it is


----------



## spandy (May 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Run, Bernie, Run!
> 
> 
> Sanders platform is opposite that of Clinton.


I seriously hope so. What chance Hillary has to beat the Donald will go right out the window, along with any free shit Bernie has promised.


----------



## doublejj (May 5, 2016)

spandy said:


> I seriously hope so. What chance Hillary has to beat the Donald will go right out the window, along with any free shit Bernie has promised.


Yep, a vote for Bernie will be a vote Trump can count on


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> 10% of it is


You mean the Iraq 10%?

Can't beat me Cheesy..


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yep, a vote for Bernie will be a vote Trump can count on


A vote for Hillary is a vote for Trump


----------



## doublejj (May 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> A vote for Hillary is a vote for Trump


I will vote for Bernie if he gets the Democratic nomination just to keep Trump out of office. Can you say the same?..


----------



## Corso312 (May 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You mean the Iraq 10%?
> 
> Can't beat me Cheesy..




The biggest blunder in american history = Iraq = 10% ...


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I will vote for Bernie if he gets the Democratic nomination just to keep Trump out of office. Can you say the same?..


Why is Hillary the one we should rally around?

How about we rally around the person we wish to vote?


----------



## londonfog (May 5, 2016)

sometime you have to grow up and do the grown up thing


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The biggest blunder in american history = Iraq = 10% ...


Ohhhhhhhh yeaahhhhhhh, THaT 10%..

*the men are scratching head, adjusting balls.


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> sometime you have to grow up and do the grown up thing


You don't even bother debating anymore.

Debate dam it!


----------



## Corso312 (May 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You don't even bother debating anymore.
> 
> Debate dam it!




He's getting lazy, I can tell you what he's going to type before he types it..basically Bernie sucks, your dream is over..vote for the enemy.


----------



## doublejj (May 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Why is Hillary the one we should rally around?
> 
> How about we rally around the person we wish to vote?


I will rally around anyone but Trump


----------



## londonfog (May 5, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> He's getting lazy, I can tell you what he's going to type before he types it..basically Bernie sucks, your dream is over..vote for the enemy.


Bernie does not suck, but he will not get the Dem nod. Time for us to turn to the general 
Trump vs Clinton


----------



## londonfog (May 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You don't even bother debating anymore.
> 
> Debate dam it!


why *keep* debating something that you know. Bernie gave it a great run, but math is against him.


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> why *keep* debating something that you know. Bernie gave it a great run, but math is against him.


So then why don't they end the primary?

Tell the remaining states they have no voice..are you gonna be the one to tell _that_ to Cali?


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> sometime you have to grow up and do the grown up thing


http://www.newyorker.com/news/john-cassidy/why-bernie-sanders-is-staying-in-the-race


----------



## londonfog (May 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So then why don't they end the primary?
> 
> Tell the remaining states they have no voice..are you gonna be the one to tell _that_ to Cali?


You have to ask Bernie this question . He has always been a stubborn old fucker. He keeps saying he has a small chance to catch Hillary, but he keeps under performing in his attempts. He needs to get at least 60 percent of the votes in ALL the primary contest left. 
He can't and he won't . I guess he enjoys leading his supporters on or he is simple addicted to the lime light


----------



## londonfog (May 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> http://www.newyorker.com/news/john-cassidy/why-bernie-sanders-is-staying-in-the-race


Poor Sanders supporters. I kind of feel sorry the way he is leading you guys on. Its called math.


----------



## hyroot (May 6, 2016)

Bernie is not getting the nomination. Its impossible at this point. He's staying in. But he's going independent. That will split the Democrat vote. Then trump will win.


----------



## londonfog (May 6, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Bernie is not getting the nomination. Its impossible at this point. He's staying in. But he's going independent. That will split the Democrat vote. Then trump will win.


Bernie will not run independent. He said as much. He will stay in for awhile spreading his message. Hillary will embrace some of his ideas. Bernie will then endorse Hillary.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Bernie will not run independent. He said as much. He will stay in for awhile spreading his message. Hillary will embrace some of his ideas. Bernie will then endorse Hillary.


Because it all is simply a show for the American people....


----------



## londonfog (May 6, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Because it all is simply a show for the American people....


at times it can be


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 6, 2016)

Its funny how the media has already wrapped it up. I know techinically though it will be hard for him to reach the number but we can only hope for a contested convention.


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> A write in vote for Ghandi this election is a vote for Trump


Ghandi is dead, may we follow his example. 

I'm pretty set on voting for Mr Sanders, whether he's printed on the ballot or not. 

I reject your argument that voting for one person is a vote for another.


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Its funny how the media has already wrapped it up. I know techinically though it will be hard for him to reach the number but we can only hope for a contested convention.


I think he's got a few tricks up his sleeve yet.


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> It's Bernie's duty now to unify the party & do the right thing


It's not HIS party- and frankly it's not mine, either. Apparently I don't make enough money, so I don't count.


----------



## Krippled (May 6, 2016)

Excuse Me Bernie is OUT!!!!


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

ky man said:


> What has Bernie did for this country while he has been in office?I like Bernie but he don't stand a chance to beat hellbitch.My money in on TRUMP he is the only person that is running that has not sold the American people out to the highest bidder in the past,so why not give him a chance?


Good grief man, you're a literate adult with access to Google; do a lil research on Mr Sanders and his record! You might find his positions line up with your own a lot more than the mass media would have you believe!


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

since1991 said:


> I dont support any of em except Bern and he will soon be a footnote. President just left town. Saw his speech on tv. Not bad. What i want to know is when did alot of peoples opinions on Obama and Clinton get so hateful since 2008? I dont get it. I dont trust any of em but some of you have some distorted opinions on alot of these politicians.


Because dividing the populace against itself is the best way to control and distract them, while you keep EXTRACTING money from them.


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> well soon you gonna have to choose.......I your even more left than Hillary so I don't see many swinging all the way to the right. They will find the middle ground with Hillary just to defeat Trump


Wtf are you talking about, Mrs Clinton on the 'left'?
 

And never forget that you can write in anyone you want on your ballot. It's YOUR vote, even the Dem/Rep syndicate hasn't figured out how to deny you that right yet.


----------



## Uberknot (May 6, 2016)

Well for me it's more about controlling the Supreme Court and getting those judges more progressive which I know for a fact the democrats will do more so than any republican in office.

There will be 3 or 4 Judges retiring over the next 4-8 years a huge shift that will last 2-3 decades.

This is why I will always vote Democrat period no matter who it is.


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I will vote for whom ever the Democrats nominate....anyone but Trump


Good boy- vote for who they tell you to, then wonder why nothing changes.


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I just wouldn't have a fit and submarine the party because Hillary didn't get the nomination. That's just stupid....."stupid is as stupid does"..


Neurotic behavior is doing the same thing over and over while expecting different results.


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Well for me it's more about controlling the Supreme Court and getting those judges more progressive which I know for a fact the democrats will do more so than any republican in office.
> 
> There will be 3 or 4 Judges retiring over the next 4-8 years a huge shift that will last 2-3 decades.
> 
> This is why I will always vote Democrat period no matter who it is.


could you imagine the Judges Donald would appoint?


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Neurotic behavior is doing the same thing over and over whole expecting different results.


Much like Trump, Bernie is just too extreme for his own party ....


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

if Trump becomes president, it will on the heads of Sanders supporters. Because most Trump supporters are to dim witted to be held accountable, but Bernie supporters know better...


----------



## since1991 (May 6, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Bernie is not getting the nomination. Its impossible at this point. He's staying in. But he's going independent. That will split the Democrat vote. Then trump will win.


Your either high or delusional


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> could you imagine the Judges Donald would appoint?


How could they be worse than anyone else the repukes would nominate?


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Much like Trump, Bernie is just too extreme for his own party ....


BWAHAHAHA! HE'S A CENTRIST! 

If being a centrist is too extreme, maybe it's the system that's fucked? Or do you think our system works just fine as is?


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> if Trump becomes president, it will on the heads of Sanders supporters. Because most Trump supporters are to dim witted to be held accountable, but Bernie supporters know better...


Yep, we do. And we know that Mrs Clinton does not represent our needs or interests in Washington.

Turns out Bernie supporters are the smartest of the three main candidate's constituencies. 

Coincidence? Not a chance.


----------



## schuylaar (May 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yep, we do. And we know that Mrs Clinton does not represent our needs or interests in Washington.
> 
> Turns out Bernie supporters are the smartest of the three main candidate's constituencies.
> 
> Coincidence? Not a chance.


So then Tty, if Clinton does not represent the needs or interest of the people..why would anyone vote her?


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Turns out Bernie supporters are the smartest of the three main candidate's constituencies.


Brilliant, absolutely brilliant with a firm grasp on economics.


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> do a lil research on Mr Sanders and his record!


Yeah, he's just set the world on fire with all his accomplishments and wisdom! 







You guys are just a tool.

Ever created anything of value? It's not a bad thing to do, really.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Ghandi is dead, may we follow his example.
> 
> I'm pretty set on voting for Mr Sanders, whether he's printed on the ballot or not.
> 
> I reject your argument that voting for one person is a vote for another.


bullshit and you know it. Most people who support Sanders would of voted for Clinton. You vote for Sanders, who cannot win and you are taking away a vote for Clinton.

Total dick move on your part if you do so


----------



## schuylaar (May 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> bullshit and you know it. Most people who support Sanders would of voted for Clinton. You vote for Sanders, who cannot win and you are taking away a vote for Clinton.
> 
> Total dick move on your part if you do so


You know what a total dick move is?

Telling people who they must vote.


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You know what a total dick move is?


....and not welcoming or allowing conservative speakers on college campuses. That's really being a nasty, facist dick.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You know what a total dick move is?
> 
> Telling people who they must vote.


Uncle Ben wants you to vote for Sanders or Trump in the general, if Clinton gets the nomination


----------



## Fogdog (May 6, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> ....and not welcoming or allowing conservative speakers on college campuses. That's really being a nasty, facist dick.


Conservatives don't speak, what they do is called diarrhea through the mouth. Nobody wants to hear what they say.


And there are no conservatives anyway. What's conservative about decreasing taxes, increasing spending and bloating the national debt? What's conservative about starting wars for no good reason other than to line the pockets of frat buddies? What's conservative about castigating half the population of the world because they don't believe Jesus was the son of god? The closest description of the hateful ideology you hew to is Fascism.


----------



## Fogdog (May 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Wtf are you talking about, Mrs Clinton on the 'left'?
> View attachment 3674893
> 
> And never forget that you can write in anyone you want on your ballot. It's YOUR vote, even the Dem/Rep syndicate hasn't figured out how to deny you that right yet.


Its a matter of perspective. I lived in Idaho for a while. A California conservative is a flaming liberal there. Compared to Cruz, Hillary is a liberal. Who says the cross hairs on your chart are an absolute?


----------



## schuylaar (May 6, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> ....and not welcoming or allowing conservative speakers on college campuses. That's really being a nasty, facist dick.


I'm not sure who you're referring but colleges have the right to invite or uninvite who they please.


----------



## Fogdog (May 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> bullshit and you know it. Most people who support Sanders would of voted for Clinton. You vote for Sanders, who cannot win and you are taking away a vote for Clinton.
> 
> Total dick move on your part if you do so


Its up to Clinton to win those voters over. Including me.


----------



## schuylaar (May 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Its up to Clinton to win those voters over. Including me.


Exactly. She's not going to get to ride in on Bernies coat tails.

That bitch needs to earn the vote.

And I for one, am not voting her.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Its up to Clinton to win those voters over. Including me.


So if she doesn't "win" you over
You are effectively voting for Trump


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Exactly. She's not going to get to ride in on Bernies coat tails.
> 
> That bitch needs to earn the vote.
> 
> And I for one, am not voting her.


Trump is your man then......own it


----------



## Corso312 (May 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> bullshit and you know it. Most people who support Sanders would of voted for Clinton. You vote for Sanders, who cannot win and you are taking away a vote for Clinton.
> 
> Total dick move on your part if you do so






Totally disagree...most of us could NEVER vote for Hillary..she's George Bush part 2.. Trump is a more viable option and he's horseshit.


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Totally disagree...most of us could NEVER vote for Hillary..she's George Bush part 2.. Trump is a more viable option and he's horseshit.


Trump more viable?!......explain


----------



## Corso312 (May 6, 2016)

He's not controlled by a super PAC..


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> He's not controlled by a super PAC..


He's not controlled by anything......even common sense


----------



## Corso312 (May 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> He's not controlled by anything......even common sense





Maybe we will find out.. I know I'm voting for Bernie.. Even if I have to write him in, then maybe the next Bernie disciple will pull it off... I can't see Trump being worse than Clinton..Hillary is a dirty cunt that's a habitual liar..she's in bed with wall street and a war hawk..fuck that bitch.


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Maybe we will find out.. I know I'm voting for Bernie.. Even if I have to write him in, then maybe the next Bernie disciple will pull it off... I can't see Trump being worse than Clinton..Hillary is a dirty cunt that's a habitual liar..she's in bed with wall street and a war hawk..fuck that bitch.


Trump is just a suicide run.......wait to see who he appoints to SCOTUS


----------



## Corso312 (May 6, 2016)

Trump is center ..just like Hillary..I bet he appoints his sister if given a chance..I don't care to be honest, you have backed the absolute worst candidate imaginable ..she's unelectable IMO.. The dems really fucked up by not giving Bernie a fair shake..it could bite em in the ass..let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Trump is center ..just like Hillary..I bet he appoints his sister if given a chance..I don't care to be honest, you have backed the absolute worst candidate imaginable ..she's unelectable IMO.. The dems really fucked up by not giving Bernie a fair shake..it could bite em in the ass..let the chips fall where they may.


Best of luck then.....I'm old & have lived a good life I guess I knew it would end sometime. My regret is for the young.....


----------



## Corso312 (May 6, 2016)

I turned 38 this week..my life won't change if its Clinton or Trump.. If you asked me the biggest problem with this country I'd answer Super PACs, lobbyists, greed, corruption.. Hillary checks all boxes..she's despicable.. If you really want to see a better future then write Bernie in.


----------



## londonfog (May 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Trump is center ..just like Hillary..I bet he appoints his sister if given a chance..I don't care to be honest, you have backed the absolute worst candidate imaginable ..she's unelectable IMO.. The dems really fucked up by not giving Bernie a fair shake..it could bite em in the ass..let the chips fall where they may.


really ? Bernie is going to vote for Hillary. What does that say about Bernie ? 
Out of curiosity are you a man or a woman. Right now you have me picturing a upset female who is rather bitter..


----------



## londonfog (May 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I turned 38 this week..my life won't change if its Clinton or Trump.. If you asked me the biggest problem with this country I'd answer Super PACs, lobbyists, greed, corruption.. Hillary checks all boxes..she's despicable.. If you really want to see a better future then write Bernie in.


why do you act like this your first time voting ?


----------



## CannaBruh (May 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> write Bernie in.


----------



## Corso312 (May 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> why do you act like this your first time voting ?





First time voting? No...first time I really liked n believed in a candidate? Yes... I'll be very disappointed in Bernie if he supports her..I'd have to see it before I'd believe it.


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> First time voting? No...first time I really liked n believed in a candidate? Yes... I'll be very disappointed in Bernie if he supports her..I'd have to see it before I'd believe it.


Bernie is a good democrat he will endorse Hillary for president......afterall he's a republican! lol


----------



## Corso312 (May 6, 2016)

You are all messed up..


Bernie= Indy
Hillary= righty


----------



## londonfog (May 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> First time voting? No...first time I really liked n believed in a candidate? Yes... I'll be very disappointed in Bernie if he supports her..I'd have to see it before I'd believe it.


Bernie will support her because he knows it is the right thing to do. Anything else would get you Trump. Bernie does not want Trump. He would rather have Hillary than Trump. Bernie is a good guy.


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So then Tty, if Clinton does not represent the needs or interest of the people..why would anyone vote her?


That's exactly the point I'm trying to make. 

I don't give a fuck who is on who's team, none of them give a shit about my interests, so I'm going to vote for the only one who does!


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> bullshit and you know it. Most people who support Sanders would of voted for Clinton. You vote for Sanders, who cannot win and you are taking away a vote for Clinton.
> 
> Total dick move on your part if you do so


You're really stuck on trying to lump Bernie Sanders supporters in as good little democrats who can be counted upon to fall in line when the establishment tells us to. 

You're just flat wrong in that assumption. Be butthurt about it if you must, but it's you who's being disrespectful, nevermind shortsighted. 

Answer the question about how Mrs Clinton will make any changes in our country that will benefit Joe Sixpack instead of the mega corporations who've already paid their bribes to her campaign fund and you'll arrive at why we aren't going to fucking vote for her. 

Because we want change! Not more of the same, tepidly repackaged conservative shit sandwich we've been fed for HALF A CENTURY. 

So no. Not doing it. Piss and whine about how I'm throwing my vote away all you want, it just makes you look like a coward.


----------



## Corso312 (May 6, 2016)

It really is confusing to see these Clinton backers trying to shame us into backing that pos. I see Hillary as equally as useless as Jeb! ..both are backed by the same scum and had all the money n power and media behind them.


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Its a matter of perspective. I lived in Idaho for a while. A California conservative is a flaming liberal there. Compared to Cruz, Hillary is a liberal. Who says the cross hairs on your chart are an absolute?


Political compass dot org. You can even take a quiz to determine your own position on the chart. Here's mine; 
 
Might explain a few things about my outlook, lol


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

I think I may have seriously miss judged the maturity of these Burnie supporters.....kids these days


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I think I may have seriously miss judged the maturity of these Burnie supporters.....kids these days


You may have seriously misjudged what this election is about. 

Considering all the disinformation out there, your confusion is understandable, and it's intentional. Think of who benefits?

The moment We the People figure out how to stand as one and not divided the shenanigans in the corner office, nevermind the Oval Office, will come to a sudden stop.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 6, 2016)

I still say it's the court nominees that will play a bigger role in your lives than the president for the next 4 years. I voted for Sanders in the primary. He lost. My alternative is the woman who beat him. A lot of the problems of today were caused by Republican control of the presidency for 20 of 28 years from 1980 to 2008. A lot of those court decisions led to the rise of Bernie Sanders. I think Bernie would be upset if his supporters (like me) dropped the ball and let Trump get elected.


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I still say it's the court nominees that will play a bigger role in your lives than the president for the next 4 years. I voted for Sanders in the primary. He lost. My alternative is the woman who beat him. A lot of the problems of today were caused by Republican control of the presidency for 20 of 28 years from 1980 to 2008. A lot of those court decisions led to the rise of Bernie Sanders. I think Bernie would be upset if his supporters (like me) dropped the ball and let Trump get elected.


I think you've been suckered into thinking there's any difference in the distinction between republicrat and demublican.


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I still say it's the court nominees that will play a bigger role in your lives than the president for the next 4 years. I voted for Sanders in the primary. He lost. My alternative is the woman who beat him. A lot of the problems of today were caused by Republican control of the presidency for 20 of 28 years from 1980 to 2008. A lot of those court decisions led to the rise of Bernie Sanders. I think Bernie would be upset if his supporters (like me) dropped the ball and let Trump get elected.


Bernie moved the ball further down the line. The Dems got the message. But Trump would be a disaster...


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Bernie moved the ball further down the line. The Dems got the message. But Trump would be a disaster...


Bernie spoke for hundreds of millions of Americans. 

If Shillary wins, how would you figure anyone running the DNC would get any message, other than 'we can trample the will of the American People anytime we like'?!


----------



## Corso312 (May 6, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I still say it's the court nominees that will play a bigger role in your lives than the president for the next 4 years. I voted for Sanders in the primary. He lost. My alternative is the woman who beat him. A lot of the problems of today were caused by Republican control of the presidency for 20 of 28 years from 1980 to 2008. A lot of those court decisions led to the rise of Bernie Sanders. I think Bernie would be upset if his supporters (like me) dropped the ball and let Trump get elected.





Warhawk like Hillary will be disastrous, especially since she will be more aggressive as the first woman and be afraid of looking weak. If you want the keystone pipeline and more wars..by all means vote Hillary, she's as red as the typical GOP nominees.. I actually believe Trump is more liberal than her.


----------



## Fogdog (May 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> So if she doesn't "win" you over
> You are effectively voting for Trump


We agree about a lot of things but this one difference isn't some shade of grey. A vote for Clinton is the same as voting for Eisenhower. I wasn't around back then but I'd never have voted for him, although I'd say he probably was the last somewhat acceptable Republican president we've had. So a vote for Clinton is a vote for a center of right Republican. I don't think that's good enough. Clinton promises -- and her track record indicates -- status quo. Not good enough. If she starts saying the things that motivated me to vote for Bernie then I'll listen. But "no universal healthcare, no way no how", her backing for the continuance of war in the Middle East and her unconscionable acceptance of money from Wall Street have me completely turned off. 

Trump would be awful. Clinton would only be bad. The political parties think they have the electorate bottled up. A backlash of protest votes that tips the election towards Trump is about the only way to shock the Democrats into a more liberal stance.


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> We agree about a lot of things but this one difference isn't some shade of grey. A vote for Clinton is the same as voting for Eisenhower. I wasn't around back then but I'd never have voted for him, although I'd say he probably was the last somewhat acceptable Republican president we've had. So a vote for Clinton is a vote for a center of right Republican. I don't think that's good enough. Clinton promises -- and her track record indicates -- status quo. Not good enough. If she starts saying the things that motivated me to vote for Bernie then I'll listen. But "no universal healthcare, no way no how", her backing for the continuance of war in the Middle East and her unconscionable acceptance of money from Wall Street have me completely turned off.
> 
> Trump would be awful. Clinton would only be bad. The political parties think they have the electorate bottled up. A backlash of protest votes that tips the election towards Trump is about the only way to shock the Democrats into a more liberal stance.


Dude. Eisenhower won the Second World War. Mrs Clinton can't win Benghazi. 

Other than that I agree with this post.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Warhawk like Hillary will be disastrous, especially since she will be more aggressive as the first woman and be afraid of looking weak. If you want the keystone pipeline and more wars..by all means vote Hillary, she's as red as the typical GOP nominees.. I actually believe Trump is more liberal than her.


Trump would never pick a liberal judge. Judges will long outlive the administration. Reagan picked Scalia. 30 fucking years of Scalia...8 years of Reagan. Scalia was WAY more influential than Reagan over the last 30 years...


----------



## Corso312 (May 6, 2016)

IMO Trump is an unknown.. Probably bad, but he's a clown and would provide entertainment while he killed the rest of the Conservative party that Bush-Cheyney didn't kill...Clinton would be bad..without a doubt, Wall street and big biz will flourish, defense contractors would rejoice and troops would get mamed n killed while anti american sentiment reached record levels.. 

I'm against war hawks and fracking, I know Hillary is pro both.


----------



## Fogdog (May 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Dude. Eisenhower won the Second World War. Mrs Clinton can't win Benghazi.
> 
> Other than that I agree with this post.


He was the president under whom the comittee on unamerican activities held their rein of terror, black lists, red baiting, shit like that. He rose above all that but it was his administration that prosecuted those people. So, no, Eisenhower was a shit eating Republican. A good general but a bad president. Almost acceptable is what I'd call him.


----------



## Corso312 (May 6, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Trump would never pick a liberal judge. Judges will long outlive the administration. Reagan picked Scalia. 30 fucking years of Scalia...8 years of Reagan. Scalia was WAY more influential than Reagan over the last 30 years...





They both really fucked us bad..hard to say.. I've never thought of Hillary as a dem..been saying for years she's a conservative through n through..that's why I don't understand how the right hates her..she's absolutely one of em.


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> He was the president under whom the comittee on unamerican activities held their rein of terror, black lists, red baiting, shit like that. He rose above all that but it was his administration that prosecuted those people. So, no, Eisenhower was a shit eating Republican. A good general but a bad president. Almost acceptable is what I'd call him.


I'm not sure how you think he could have reined in Joseph McCarthy.

That's like Mr Obama controlling Jeff Sessions. Doesn't work like that.


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> They both really fucked us bad..hard to say.. I've never thought of Hillary as a dem..been saying for years she's a conservative through n through..that's why I don't understand how the right hates her..she's absolutely one of em.


Kinda makes you wonder if it's an act, doesn't it? 

And then, wandering down that line of thought, where do you find yourself?


----------



## Fogdog (May 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not sure how you think he could have reined in Joseph McCarthy.
> 
> That's like Mr Obama controlling Jeff Sessions. Doesn't work like that.


Agree that its complicated. Still can't give the leader of the party that did all that a free pass.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> They both really fucked us bad..hard to say.. I've never thought of Hillary as a dem..been saying for years she's a conservative through n through..that's why I don't understand how the right hates her..she's absolutely one of em.


Well obviously THEY (the right) doesn't think she's conservative...or as conservative as THEY are. Hey...I never said she was FDR. Just better than Trump. And she will appoint more liberal judges...whose influence will continue after Hillary is long gone.


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Agree that its complicated. Still can't give the leader of the party that did all that a free pass.


I can. Listen to his farewell speech again. Listen carefully; he told us what was going to happen 60 long years ago.


----------



## Fogdog (May 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Kinda makes you wonder if it's an act, doesn't it?
> 
> And then, wandering down that line of thought, where do you find yourself?


Its about power. The Democratic party hacks will benefit if Hillary gets in, Republican hacks won't. Those guys are fighting to get their heads into the feedbag. Repukes are angry that they are going to miss out on all the goodies. Its serious for them but not for the reasons that we'd like it to be.


----------



## Fogdog (May 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I can. Listen to his farewell speech again. Listen carefully; he told us what was going to happen 60 long years ago.


He gave that speech when he no longer held power. A chickenshit move.


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> He gave that speech when he no longer held power. A chickenshit move.


He did not have the power to change what he saw coming. 

And if you disagree, show me.


----------



## Corso312 (May 6, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well obviously THEY (the right) doesn't think she's conservative...or as conservative as THEY are. Hey...I never said she was FDR. Just better than Trump. And she will appoint more liberal judges...whose influence will continue after Hillary is long gone.






I honestly believe the media has duped the nuts on the right to think of her as the enemy..the billionaires that control the media win if she gets in and win if she don't..they back both parties n control em both.


----------



## Fogdog (May 6, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well obviously THEY (the right) doesn't think she's conservative...or as conservative as THEY are. Hey...I never said she was FDR. Just better than Trump. And she will appoint more liberal judges...whose influence will continue after Hillary is long gone.


she is better than Trump. That is the one difference that makes me withold my decision on what to do come November. But the difference is only one of extremes, she is still not going to go after dismantling the Citizens United ruling, which to my mind is the largest threat to democracy we've encountered since Nixon.


----------



## Fogdog (May 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> He did not have the power to change what he saw coming.
> 
> And if you disagree, show me.


Dude, he was in charge of the executive branch of government. The FBI, the attorney general and federal marshals were part of the attack on the left using red baiting as an excuse. His policies enabled those acts.

The rise of the military industrial complex had its best years under him. If he really thought it was a threat, why didn't he do something about it? 

I'm not saying he was anything like Nixon or any of the other Repuke presidents, but I can't give him a free pass. Not that my opinion matters.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The rise of the military industrial complex had its best years under him.


That's exactly right. HE helped build it for 8 yrs. then didn't like his own Frankenstein...he gets no free pass...just more honest at the end when it didn't count for much.


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> she is better than Trump. That is the one difference that makes me withold my decision on what to do come November. But the difference is only one of extremes, she is still not going to go after dismantling the Citizens United ruling, which to my mind is the largest threat to democracy we've encountered since Nixon.


I'm not sure I agree with this. How is she better than Chump?


----------



## Fogdog (May 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not sure I agree with this. How is she better than Chump?


You've mis-used the word Fascist when characterizing Hillary before, but she doesn't fit that profile. Trump on the other hand uses the Fascist script in his moves towards power and is pretty much best described as a Fascist. His acceptance and encouragement of beatings of protesters is a good example of a Fascist act.

Fascism is single party rule, dominated by a single strong man who has no time or patience with the rule of law unless they are aligned with what the dictator wants. Also belligerent nationalism, glorification of the use of violence and use of minorities as scapegoats.

Hillary is not my idea of an ideal president but she is not any of those things. So, Trump much worse than Hillary.


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

And Bernie still has my vote. 

Only 154,000,000 to go.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Trump is center ..just like Hillary..I bet he appoints his sister if given a chance..I don't care to be honest, you have backed the absolute worst candidate imaginable ..she's unelectable IMO.. The dems really fucked up by not giving Bernie a fair shake..it could bite em in the ass..let the chips fall where they may.


DNC fatal flaw is there will be no delegate switch-o-chang-o-noint in the general..

Cunton is not going to have the support and she will lose.

Currently polls have her margin over Trump as 1 point.

Bernie has the clear margin over Trump.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Best of luck then.....I'm old & have lived a good life I guess I knew it would end sometime. My regret is for the young.....


What a load of horseshit JJ..if you cared about our young people, planet and legalization you would be standing behind Sanders.


----------



## Uberknot (May 7, 2016)

Fact there are more republicans willing to vote for Clinton then you Bernie anti folks.

Stick that in your pipe and smoke it.

Landslide with or without you for Clinton.

Vote or Don't Vote....The rest of us will make sure Chump is dead meat.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

With that tough girl head/neck bob Cunton is looking like Fiorina except no face dent.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Fact there are more republicans willing to vote for Clinton then you Bernie anti folks.
> 
> Stick that in your pipe and smoke it.
> 
> ...


Well hello lame sock puppet..my horse in this race is Sanders the one for weed..you remember that stuff? The reason why we're all here?


----------



## Corso312 (May 7, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Fact there are more republicans willing to vote for Clinton then you Bernie anti folks.
> 
> Stick that in your pipe and smoke it.
> 
> ...





Most Americans don't want either, A reality TV clown or a career phony pos.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trump is just a suicide run.......wait to see who he appoints to SCOTUS


Currently there are no openings except for the one Obama admin is handling.

Current SCOTUS would be pretty offended you worrying about their deaths..they don't retire, their position is for life..you guys are acting like rubes making comments on things that are well known facts.

Educate yourselves; Google is your friend.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I turned 38 this week..my life won't change if its Clinton or Trump.. If you asked me the biggest problem with this country I'd answer Super PACs, lobbyists, greed, corruption.. Hillary checks all boxes..she's despicable.. If you really want to see a better future then write Bernie in.


+rep


----------



## Uberknot (May 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Well hello lame sock puppet..my horse in this race is Sanders the one for weed..you remember that stuff? The reason why we're all here?



I don't vote for weed I vote for someone I know can actually do something about it with the congress.


Something Bernie will let you in on shortly after this Primary ends.



Anyhow the main reason to vote democrat is to further progressive values as a whole and to keep the Supreme Court from going ultra conservative. If the republicans win you can kiss your weed rights good bye a long with many other rights.

3-4 of the Judges will be replaced over the next presidents terms and that change will last decades.

So you stand on your weed high horse all you want too America is much more than legal weed and there is more to fight for than free college.

Like I said Don't Vote or Vote it won't matter Hillary is your next President and Sanders will be supporting her the entire way. I guess you are going to call him a Sell out for that?


----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2016)

I'm extremely happy to be voting FOR someone for president, for a change. The lesser of two evils game lost its zest for me a long time ago.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> why do you act like this your first time voting ?


And you're the shining example?


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Bernie is a good democrat he will endorse Hillary for president......afterall he's a republican! lol


Negative.

Bernie is an Independent, will not fall in line nor will he ask that of his supporters..he's already said this.

Citation was posted pages ago.

Why do you hate individualism and free thought?


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's exactly the point I'm trying to make.
> 
> I don't give a fuck who is on who's team, none of them give a shit about my interests, so I'm going to vote for the only one who does!


It's a simple question but none of the republicrats here can/wish to answer.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I still say it's the court nominees that will play a bigger role in your lives than the president for the next 4 years. I voted for Sanders in the primary. He lost. My alternative is the woman who beat him. A lot of the problems of today were caused by Republican control of the presidency for 20 of 28 years from 1980 to 2008. A lot of those court decisions led to the rise of Bernie Sanders. I think Bernie would be upset if his supporters (like me) dropped the ball and let Trump get elected.


Tang your a smart woman..

But what about the millions of Independents who were not able to vote? 3.2 million in NY alone were disenfranchised.

Independent voters lean left NOT right.

Hillary keeps her lead in delegates but only because of rolling percentage of win in states..there is no 'winner take all' outcome.

So if a portion of the electorate is not counted in this cumulative roll?

You are a patriot as your sons.. Does this sound right to you? Do you want to leave this to your grandchildren to deal with what the Boomers did and those before them?

How do you feel about Hillarys vote FOR Iraq?

Let's pretend there is a man in office that nobody in Washington likes; wants to work with..totally fictitious scenario.. What do you think he's gonna get done?


----------



## Corso312 (May 7, 2016)

Tangerine is a woman?


----------



## Corso312 (May 7, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Fact there are more republicans willing to vote for Clinton then you Bernie anti folks.
> 
> Stick that in your pipe and smoke it.
> 
> ...




Landslide? maybe.. But I doubt it..I think voter turnout will be low..cointoss I'm thinking.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Tangerine is a woman?


Only in his mind


----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Landslide? maybe.. But I doubt it..I think voter turnout will be low..cointoss I'm thinking.


Either turnout will be low because the propaganda machine has been convincing enough that people will simply shrug and not care- thus a resounding win for corporate fascism by default...

OR, 

There will be an inspirational candidate who speaks to the issues Americans really care about, who will draw out a huge groundswell of support. 

Y'all know where I stand.


----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Only in his mind


There's another tangerine handle out there who is female, I can imagine the confusion is annoying.


----------



## Corso312 (May 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Only in his mind




Lol man.. I assumed you were a dude n schuy was a lady..I'm all fucked up.


----------



## Corso312 (May 7, 2016)

I was going to apologize for posting that cubs propaganda on your profile if you were a girl..get a lil vulgar when I'm talking about my Cubs.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I was going to apologize for posting that cubs propaganda on your profile if you were a girl..get a lil vulgar when I'm talking about my Cubs.


It's the same confusion as last time...there's 2 tangerine's now...the other is a girl...I'm a guy. And we'll be seeing the Cubs 16 more times this year.


----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I was going to apologize for posting that cubs propaganda on your profile if you were a girl..get a lil vulgar when I'm talking about my Cubs.


I'd be a bigger fan of the Rockies but sadly the physics of high altitude work against the home team. Besides, I got better things to do than watch baseball.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> There's another tangerine handle out there who is female, I can imagine the confusion is annoying.


Not really. I've been called a lot worse.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I actually believe Trump is more liberal than her.


Me too.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> We agree about a lot of things but this one difference isn't some shade of grey. A vote for Clinton is the same as voting for Eisenhower. I wasn't around back then but I'd never have voted for him, although I'd say he probably was the last somewhat acceptable Republican president we've had. So a vote for Clinton is a vote for a center of right Republican. I don't think that's good enough. Clinton promises -- and her track record indicates -- status quo. Not good enough. If she starts saying the things that motivated me to vote for Bernie then I'll listen. But "no universal healthcare, no way no how", her backing for the continuance of war in the Middle East and her unconscionable acceptance of money from Wall Street have me completely turned off.
> 
> Trump would be awful. Clinton would only be bad. The political parties think they have the electorate bottled up. A backlash of protest votes that tips the election towards Trump is about the only way to shock the Democrats into a more liberal stance.


But they said it would be awful if Obama got in..a black man..we'll all be smoking crack, eating watermelon.


----------



## Corso312 (May 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'd be a bigger fan of the Rockies but sadly the physics of high altitude work against the home team. Besides, I got better things to do than watch baseball.





I have music on all day, I like background noise while I'm working around the house..I don't watch many games but they are great on the radio. Try it out...the playoffs are must see TV though...


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Only in his mind


Another tangie..sorry for the confusion.


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Tang your a smart woman..
> 
> But what about the millions of Independents who were not able to vote? 3.2 million in NY alone were disenfranchised.
> 
> ...


How do you feel about Sanders support for war on Serbia ? How do you feel about Sanders yes vote on "Authorization Unilateral Military Force Against Terrorists " (AUMF), which pretty much allowed Bush to wage war wherever he wanted . Did you know Sanders himself voted *twice *in support of regime change in Iraq. How do you get regime change without a fight ?
Why did Sanders vote against war, but always voted to fund it ?


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> And you're the shining example?


I'm the shining example of how well people should understand politics. Very informed voter. Thank you


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Lol man.. I assumed you were a dude n schuy was a lady..I'm all fucked up.


I'm a girl.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm the shining example of how well people should understand politics. Very informed voter. Thank you


That's why you have to beg for Clinton votes..did you notice how no one is begging for Sanders vote..the history speaks for itself.


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> With that tough girl head/neck bob Cunton is looking like Fiorina except no face dent.


Wow you are worst than Trump. Bernie would not be proud of you.


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> That's why you have to beg for Clinton votes..did you notice how no one is begging for Sanders vote..the history speaks for itself.


probably way he is losing in the delegate count and have you notice that I sometimes tell people they should vote Trump.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Another tangie..sorry for the confusion.


No problem...


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> How do you feel about Sanders support for war on Serbia ? How do you feel about Sanders yes vote on "Authorization Unilateral Military Force Against Terrorists " (AUMF), which pretty much allowed Bush to wage war wherever he wanted . Did you know Sanders himself voted *twice *in support of regime change in Iraq. How do you get regime change without a fight ?
> Why did Sanders vote against war, but always voted to fund it ?


You already know why..this is one of 3 core questions you ask repeatedly..I'm not going to answer this again.


----------



## Corso312 (May 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> That's why you have to beg for Clinton votes..did you notice how no one is begging for Sanders vote..the history speaks for itself.





The Clinton supporters are looking pretty desperate in feeble attempts to swing Bernie backers to vote for Clintonochio.


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You already know why..this is one of 3 core questions you ask repeatedly..I'm not going to answer this again.


no I don't know why and you can't answer. So much for you wanting to debate. You are not very good at this.


----------



## Corso312 (May 7, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The Clinton supporters are looking pretty desperate in feeble attempts to swing Bernie backers to vote for Clintonochio.


we have discussed and agreed on how you will vote.


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> View attachment 3675524


when feeling dumb and have nothing else to say, use meme...lol


----------



## Corso312 (May 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> when feeling dumb and have nothing else to say, use meme...lol


----------



## Corso312 (May 7, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> View attachment 3675542


when feeling dumb and have nothing else to say, use meme...even if it has been used many times before


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Wow you are worst than Trump. Bernie would not be proud of you.


Aren't you concerned that the person you wish president has something wrong with her neck and can't hold her head up?

She seems to have a neurological issue..you might want to rethink your vote.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> when feeling dumb and have nothing else to say, use meme...even if it has been used many times before


Sometimes a meme just says it all..


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Aren't you concerned that the person you wish president has something wrong with her neck and can't hold her head up?
> 
> She seems to have a neurological issue..you might want to rethink your vote.


Try to stick with the issues like a mature informed educated voter.
How do you feel about Sanders vote for war in Serbia ?


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> probably way he is losing in the delegate count and have you notice that I sometimes tell people they should vote Trump.


The system is proportional..therefore Bernie would never catch up.

Even when she loses a state she picks up delegates proportionate to the percentage of people's votes.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Try to stick with the issues like a mature informed educated voter.
> How do you feel about Sanders vote for war in Serbia ?


I already answered you.


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The system is proportional..therefore Bernie would never catch up.
> 
> Even when she loses a state she picks up delegates proportionate to the percentage of people's votes.


Exactly. Its over


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I already answered you.


no you did not ever, You just say you did, but never have.


----------



## Corso312 (May 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sometimes a meme just says it all..


----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> View attachment 3675553


And that society fails when the next generation chops them all down for mansions and firewood. 

No forest = no future, but mega corps don't care, they be like the 'money badger.'


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

Can any of the BernieBabies answer why he voted for the war in Serbia ?


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Exactly. Its over


When we count everyone votes is it then over..including those millions of Independents who were disenfranchised.


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> When we count everyone votes is it then over..including those millions of Independents who were disenfranchised.


That's fair enough, but come Nov 8th prepare to vote Democratic and no independent was disenfranchised. They should know the rules. Time to stop being low info voter


----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> When we count everyone votes is it then over..including those millions of Independents who were disenfranchised.


The only votes we don't count are those of people who didn't.


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The only votes we don't count are those of people who didn't.


and there is no excuse for not voting...unless felon


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> That's fair enough, but come Nov 8th prepare to vote Democratic


I will write in Sanders like every other Sanders supporters..people see my bumper sticker and coming up to me to tell me they're writing him in..since media doesn't wish to have this conversation about him guess they feel a commeraderie with me.


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I will write in Sanders like every other Sanders supporters..people see my bumper sticker and coming up to me to tell me they're writing him in..since media doesn't wish to have this conversation about him guess they feel a commeraderie with me.


are these the same people who were going to vote for Sanders in Florida primary. How did that work out ?


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

The Story You Won't Hear on Cable News:

http://www.salon.com/2016/05/07/theyre_still_not_telling_the_real_story_donald_trump_bernie_sanders_and_the_analysis_you_wont_hear_on_cable_news/


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

T'Heheheheeee

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/h-a-goodman/romanian-hacker-guccifer-_b_9856196.html


----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I will write in Sanders like every other Sanders supporters..people see my bumper sticker and coming up to me to tell me they're writing him in..since media doesn't wish to have this conversation about him guess they feel a commeraderie with me.


Where do I get a honk for Bernie bumper sticker?


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

Can anyone from the Bernie Bunch explain why Bernard Sanders voted yes on Authorization Unilateral Military Force Against Terrorists giving Bush a free war card.


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> But they said it would be awful if Obama got in..a black man..we'll all be smoking crack, eating watermelon.


weak analogy


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

From the web:

Willfully commission of a crime is not a deciding factor. Ignorance of the law is not a defence neither is stupidity. The multiple warning Hillary Clinton received about her use of unsecured services tells the public many things. She doesn't care about the laws, security or safety of the American people. She feels she is above the laws, he believes she is a noble woman soon to be queen and we are but her subjects. Think people, think back to her history and the history of her closest confidants and husband.

-and-

Excellent article. It demonstrates that all Americans support the rule of law and will not tolerate such blatant arrogance and abuse of privilege. Never Clinton! She disqualified herself when she decided to conduct State Dept businsess as if it was her own personal [corrupt] foundation. Not to mention her poor performance in elected and appointed positiions.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> weak analogy


Yet true..I'm speaking to the crowd mentality.


----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yet true..I'm speaking to the *crude* mentality.


FIFY


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

Why does Bernie vote like a war hawk


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What a load of horseshit JJ..if you cared about our young people, planet and legalization you would be standing behind Sanders.


I told you I would vote for him if he gets the nomination....anyone but Trump


----------



## Traxx187 (May 7, 2016)

I just got my voter ballet in the mail !


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yet true..I'm speaking to the crowd mentality.


Sky, you are like a well cared for motorcycle.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Where do I get a honk for Bernie bumper sticker?


I have an extra but it doesn't say 'honk' or you can go to his site for Bernie gear.

If you want to PM me your addy I'll send.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I just got my voter ballet in the mail !



Politi-fun-fact.. They don't count mail-ins.. Only in cases of 'too close to call'.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Sky, you are like a well cared for motorcycle.


Frequent oil changes are the most important thing in maintaining your car or bike.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> FIFY


You're the only person I will allow to FIFY..don't abuse this power young king.


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

Why does Bernie support the F-35 joint strike force warplane. Is he a secret war hawk ?


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2016)

Clinton-Sanders 2016......
Called it!


----------



## Uberknot (May 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Clinton-Sanders 2016......
> Called it!



That was a given unless either one decides no...


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2016)

There is more than one way to get Shy to vote for Hillary.....


----------



## ky man (May 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Why does Bernie support the F-35 joint strike force warplane. Is he a secret war hawk ?


BERNIE could beat trump I think and I would vote for him,but that hell bitch will never beat trump and I will vote trump and not vote for the hellbitch..ky..the f35 is a great plan to support as any American would to keep America safe..


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

ky man said:


> BERNIE could beat trump I think and I would vote for him,but that hell bitch will never beat trump and I will vote trump and not vote for the hellbitch..ky..the f35 is a great plan to support as any American would to keep America safe..


Seriously are you old enough to be on this site ? No way a grown ass person can write like this. What grade level did you finish ?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Can anyone from the Bernie Bunch explain why Bernard Sanders voted yes on Authorization Unilateral Military Force Against Terrorists giving Bush a free war card.





Padawanbater2 said:


> Voting to fund the people fighting the war is not the same as "supporting the war". It's a pretty clear false equivalence fallacy


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

disagree. If you are against the war, why vote to fund it ? What do you stand for.


----------



## Corso312 (May 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> disagree. If you are against the war, why vote to fund it ? What do you stand for.





I agree with ya..that's the only way Vietnam ended..congress cut funding..it sucks to punish the pawns but if its the only way..ya gotta do it.


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I agree with ya..that's the only way Vietnam ended..congress cut funding..it sucks to punish the pawns but if its the only way..ya gotta do it.


Wow about time we can agree on something. It has been a while.


----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2016)

ky man said:


> BERNIE could beat trump I think and I would vote for him,but that hell bitch will never beat trump and I will vote trump and not vote for the hellbitch..ky..the f35 is a great plan to support as any American would to keep America safe..


Wtf, are you seriously a used fighter plane salesman all of a sudden?

You want to impoverish your children on military boondoggles that are ALREADY OBSOLETE?!

So someone else can get rich?! And then lobby congress to start more wars and kill more people so we'll "need" more of these fucking things? 

Please...


----------



## Corso312 (May 7, 2016)

Bernie is my guy but I can't back his decisions blindly..if I don't agree with something I'll say it..







londonfog said:


> Wow about time we can agree on something. It has been a while.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> disagree. If you are against the war, why vote to fund it ? What do you stand for.


He didn't vote to fund the war, he voted to fund the troops fighting in the war. That's not the same thing

Furthermore, he's been the only senator consistently fighting for the troops _after_ the war


You're voting for Clinton, Clinton actually _did_ vote for the war. Why don't I see you criticizing that? Why do you criticize Sanders for voting for funding, but not Clinton for voting for the declaration?


----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He didn't vote to fund the war, he voted to fund the troops fighting in the war. That's not the same thing
> 
> Furthermore, he's been the only senator consistently fighting for the troops _after_ the war
> 
> ...


Double standards everywhere!


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2016)

I would love to see Bernie as VP....


----------



## Ace Yonder (May 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Clinton-Sanders 2016......
> Called it!


I been saying since the beginning that Hillary with Bernie as VP would be the best possible outcome. Would certainly be the best option we've had since the unrealized dream of a Howard Dean / Wes Clark ticket (Which I still insist would have been borderline idyllic). But then again, I consistently vote for Third Way / Centrist candidates, so my hopes and dreams leave me somewhat of a man without a country now that everyone is polarizing so hard.


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He didn't vote to fund the war, he voted to fund the troops fighting in the war. That's not the same thing
> 
> Furthermore, he's been the only senator consistently fighting for the troops _after_ the war
> 
> ...


do you know what the Authorization Unilateral Military Force Against Terrorists is. Look it up and then come back and tell me Bernie did not give Bush a free pass to rage war anywhere and anytime. Bernie is just as war dirty as Hillary. Shall we talk about Serbia next ?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> do you know what the Authorization *Unilateral *Military Force Against Terrorists is. Look it up and then come back and tell me Bernie did not give Bush a free pass to rage war anywhere and anytime. Bernie is just as war dirty as Hillary. Shall we talk about Serbia next ?


Sanders did not give Bush a free pass to wage war anywhere and anytime

"The Authorization for Use of Military Force Against Terrorists authorizes the use of United States Armed Forces against those responsible for the attacks on September 11, 2001."






"I'm opposed to giving the president a blank check to launch a unilateral invasion and occupation of Iraq."

Got any clips of Hillary Clinton against the war?


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sanders did not give Bush a free pass to wage war anywhere and anytime
> 
> "The Authorization for Use of Military Force Against Terrorists authorizes the use of United States Armed Forces against those responsible for the attacks on September 11, 2001."
> 
> ...


I'm not giving Hillary a free pass, but I also don't put Bernie on a golden perch neither.
He gave Bush a free pass to wage war anywhere and with anybody. How the hell you vote for The Authorization for Use of Military Force Against Terrorists without knowing whom and where you are fighting.
By the way which branch of service did you serve ?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm not giving Hillary a free pass, but I also don't put Bernie on a golden perch neither.
> He gave Bush a free pass to wage war anywhere and with anybody. How the hell you vote for The Authorization for Use of Military Force Against Terrorists without knowing whom and where you are fighting.
> By the way which branch of service did you serve ?


It authorizes the use of force against those that committed 9/11, not "anyone, anywhere, anytime". Are you telling me if you were a sitting senator during 9/11 , you would have voted against it? 

I did not serve in the military. I'm curious why you think that's relevant?


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It authorizes the use of force against those that committed 9/11, not "anyone, anywhere, anytime". Are you telling me if you were a sitting senator during 9/11 , you would have voted against it?
> 
> I did not serve in the military. I'm curious why you think that's relevant?


anywhere anytime. the authorization was to damn broad. If I was a sitting senator I would have ask for more specific language be included before you get my yes vote. I also would not have been against a war whilst I fund it. You know what stops a war quick as shit...lack of funds or nuclear bomb


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> anywhere anytime. the authorization was to damn broad. If I was a sitting senator I would have ask for more specific language be included before you get my yes vote. I also would not have been against a war whilst I fund it. You know what stops a war quick as shit...lack of funds or nuclear bomb


You're trying to get people to look at Clinton and say "See, Bernie voted for war too, they're not so different!", it's obvious. The fact is that he voted _against_ going to war, Clinton voted _for _going to war after seeing the exact same evidence. This difference creates a judgment call, Sanders had the judgment at the time to know (and call with incredible accuracy) that going to war would be bad for America. Clinton didn't. Any further votes to fund the troops fighting the war once we were already in it are irrelevant. When the decision to go to war was voted on, Sanders voted against it, Clinton voted for it. 

They are not the same. 

If you're trying to get Sanders supporters "on her side", I'd suggest highlighting the things they _actually_ agree on and voted consistently on. Not the things they didn't.


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You're trying to get people to look at Clinton and say "See, Bernie voted for war too, they're not so different!", it's obvious. The fact is that he voted _against_ going to war, Clinton voted _for _going to war after seeing the exact same evidence. This difference creates a judgment call, Sanders had the judgment at the time to know (and call with incredible accuracy) that going to war would be bad for America. Clinton didn't. Any further votes to fund the troops fighting the war once we were already in it are irrelevant. When the decision to go to war was voted on, Sanders voted against it, Clinton voted for it.
> 
> They are not the same.
> 
> If you're trying to get Sanders supporters "on her side", I'd suggest highlighting the things they _actually_ agree on and voted consistently on. Not the things they didn't.


How about you highlight the things they agree on, the Bernie Bunch here are stuck on hating Hillary. I'm just pointing out that Bernie is not much different from Hillary. Hell he agreed with her 90% of the time.


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You're trying to get people to look at Clinton and say "See, Bernie voted for war too, they're not so different!", it's obvious. The fact is that he voted _against_ going to war, Clinton voted _for _going to war after seeing the exact same evidence. This difference creates a judgment call, Sanders had the judgment at the time to know (and call with incredible accuracy) that going to war would be bad for America. Clinton didn't. Any further votes to fund the troops fighting the war once we were already in it are irrelevant. When the decision to go to war was voted on, Sanders voted against it, Clinton voted for it.
> 
> They are not the same.
> 
> If you're trying to get Sanders supporters "on her side", I'd suggest highlighting the things they _actually_ agree on and voted consistently on. Not the things they didn't.


Bernie also had the insight to know that the 1994 crime bill would hurt a certain group, but yet once again he still voted YES.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> How about you highlight the things they agree on, the Bernie Bunch here are stuck on hating Hillary. I'm just pointing out that Bernie is not much different from Hillary. Hell he agreed with her 90% of the time.


I'm not the one trying to paint Sanders and Clinton in the same light

Sanders and Clinton are very different and believe very different things. The 10% that she sided with republicans on is what pauses actual progressives from voting for her. That's not their fault, that's her fault.


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

[QUOTE="Padawanbater2, post: 12574885, member: 232653"]I'm not the one trying to paint Sanders and Clinton in the same light

[/QUOTE]
I will take claim to that, because in many ways they are the same. How do you feel about Bernies yes vote on the bombing of Yugoslavia


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Bernie also had the insight to know that the 1994 crime bill would hurt a certain group, but yet once again he still voted YES.


He voted in support of that bill because it banned assault weapons and included the Violence Against Women Act

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2016/feb/28/bernie-s/bernie-sanders-chuck-todd-debate-crime-bill-vote-a/


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I will take claim to that, because in many ways they are the same. How do you feel about Bernies yes vote on the bombing of Yugoslavia


I don't know anything about that


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I don't know anything about that


I'm sure you wouldn't but go Bernie  
Bernie has just as much war hawk in him as Hillary.


----------



## Corso312 (May 7, 2016)

10% is significant.


What if I stopped by your house n said ..

1 . let's get breakfast-
2. Read the newspaper-
3. Go fishing-
4. grab a case a beer-
5. Smoke a couple blunts-
6. Listen to some Bob Dylan-
7. Go by my buddies house
8. Fire up the BBQ grill
9. Cook some shrimp
10. Suck each others dicks


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm sure you wouldn't but go Bernie


You understand most of Sanders supporters support him for more than just his anti-war record, right? His primary platform includes regulating the financial industry. I'd guess that's probably why most people support him


londonfog said:


> Bernie has just as much war hawk in him as Hillary.


That's demonstrably bullshit and it makes you look desperate for Sanders supporters votes. What you _should_ say is "At least she's not as bad as the republicans"


----------



## Corso312 (May 7, 2016)

Bernie's biggest attraction is getting money out of politics and getting these corporate pukes to pay their fair share.


----------



## Uberknot (May 7, 2016)

Regulating the financial industry has been going on the one problem is the president is not the one who passes the laws.....

Bernie sanders biggest supporters are free college and legal weed we all know it and we all see it.

Those are his biggest things...other than that he talks about rehashed things that have been discussed many times in the past and many times during this presidents terms.

Let me get this part straight.......The President does not write or pass any bills ever it is done by the Congress.

So if you start showing up every 2 years to Vote and do it for another 20-30 years straight like many of us already have been doing you might see some change down the road.

But if you crawl back into the abyss of I dont care and it doesn't matter nothing will ever change or will will take decades longer.

The change you make happen over the next 20-30 years is not for you, but your kids and your grandchildren.

There is a lot of work to do at the state level and the federal level I hope to see you out there every year at every vote.


----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Bernie's biggest attraction is getting money out of politics and getting these corporate pukes to pay their fair share.


...neither of which Mrs Clinton has said a fucking word about, which tells us Bernie Backers everything we need to know about the influence of corporate funding in Shillary's campaign.


----------



## Uberknot (May 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> ...neither of which Mrs Clinton has said a fucking word about, which tells us Bernie Backers everything we need to know about the influence of corporate funding in Shillary's campaign.


That's a flat out lie she has discussed it you just dont listen. Youre the type buying into and spreading all the FOX news and right wing republican crap IMHO. So keep sticking your fingers in your ears and shouting LALALALALA see how well that works over the next 20-30 years.


----------



## Corso312 (May 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> ...neither of which Mrs Clinton has said a fucking word about, which tells us Bernie Backers everything we need to know about the influence of corporate funding in Shillary's campaign.






She did say she " will tell them to knock it off"


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> She did say she " will tell them to knock it off"


I still can't believe someone as politically savvy as Hillary Clinton let something like that come out of her mouth.. That was a complete noob mistake


----------



## Uberknot (May 7, 2016)

You know whats really gonna be great is when Bernie backs Hillary 100% and then you can see just where he really stands.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 7, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> You know whats really gonna be great is when Bernie backs Hillary 100% and then you can see just where he really stands.


How's that? Are you implying that if he backs Clinton, his statements about campaign finance reform or anything else he's said during this campaign are untrue?

If/when he backs Clinton, it will be only because he thinks a republican candidate would be worse, not because he supports everything Clinton says


----------



## Corso312 (May 7, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> You know whats really gonna be great is when Bernie backs Hillary 100% and then you can see just where he really stands.




Just post under your other name @londonfog. Even an asswipe like uncleben can see through this facade.


----------



## Uberknot (May 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Just post under your other name @londonfog. Even an asswipe like uncleben can see through this facade.



LOL! think what you may but there are a lot more voting for Hillary Clinton than anyone else this year.

And Bernie Sanders will back her shortly and then what?

Are you gonna turn tail and run because Bernie didn't fight to the death?

Did you ever hear of the term sheepdog in politics? This is what bernie is doing this year.

He's gathering up the lost sheep and bringing as many of them as he can to the democratic side.

He knows his role and he is playing very well.


----------



## ky man (May 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He voted in support of that bill because it banned assault weapons and included the Violence Against Women Act
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2016/feb/28/bernie-s/bernie-sanders-chuck-todd-debate-crime-bill-vote-a/


What is a assault weapon?A black gun,, when they try to take them I pray they get the shells first.Whats next black cars or black kitchen nifes?


----------



## ky man (May 7, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> You know whats really gonna be great is when Bernie backs Hillary 100% and then you can see just where he really stands.


Bernie will back Hillary for he don't stand a chance in hell to beat her.TRUMP is the only hope America has this election..ky


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 7, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Did you ever hear of the term sheepdog in politics? This is what bernie is doing this year.
> 
> He's gathering up the lost sheep and bringing as many of them as he can to the democratic side.
> 
> He knows his role and he is playing very well.


How's that when the people Sanders has brought in want regulation of the financial industry and Clinton has been taking campaign contributions and giving hundred thousand dollar speeches to... the financial industry...? 

Why is there a significant "Bernie or bust" movement within the democratic party?

Why are people like londonfog tirelessly promoting the idea that if you support Sanders, then you also *must* support Clinton?

The people Sanders has brought into the political process are largely _opposed_ to Clinton and the moneyed interests that influence politics. Her only saving grace is the appointments to the Supreme Court and the fact that the republican party is in shambles. If there were a strong republican candidate facing Clinton who argued legitimate issues and dropped the fundamentalist rhetoric, she would be in trouble. The idea that "well, she's the best they have to offer" is a far cry from a presidential run like Lincoln or FDR faced.. She will largely be seen as the best of the worst presidential options unless her administration pulls off something significant.


----------



## Uberknot (May 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How's that when the people Sanders has brought in want regulation of the financial industry and Clinton has been taking campaign contributions and giving hundred thousand dollar speeches to... the financial industry...?
> 
> Why is there a significant "Bernie or bust" movement within the democratic party?
> 
> ...


The Facts are they took a Poll and way more Hillary people said they wouldn't back Bernie.......lol! TRUTH!


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Just post under your other name @londonfog. Even an asswipe like uncleben can see through this facade.


I don't play the sock puppet game. I only use Londonfog. Once again you are wrong


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 7, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> The Facts are they took a Poll and way more Hillary people said they wouldn't back Bernie.......lol! TRUTH!


So you're claiming that a poll was taken [which poll?] that showed Clinton supporters are less likely to support Sanders than Sanders supporters are to support Clinton, and you believe that means Clinton is more electable?


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> She did say she " will tell them to knock it off"


Oh, gee- I feel SO much better knowing that! 

THANKS, SHILLARY!


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Regulating the financial industry has been going on the one problem is the president is not the one who passes the laws.....
> 
> Bernie sanders biggest supporters are free college and legal weed we all know it and we all see it.
> 
> ...


So your advice is to give up? 

Seriously?


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> The Facts are they took a Poll and way more Hillary people said they wouldn't back Bernie.......lol! TRUTH!


Link or it doesn't exist.


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> That's a flat out lie she has discussed it you just dont listen. Youre the type buying into and spreading all the FOX news and right wing republican crap IMHO. So keep sticking your fingers in your ears and shouting LALALALALA see how well that works over the next 20-30 years.


Link or it didn't happen. You seem to say she said a lot of stuff no one else can find.


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I still can't believe someone as politically savvy as Hillary Clinton let something like that come out of her mouth.. That was a complete noob mistake


It's all she's said on the subject, so it sticks out.


----------



## londonfog (May 8, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He voted in support of that bill because it banned assault weapons and included the Violence Against Women Act
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2016/feb/28/bernie-s/bernie-sanders-chuck-todd-debate-crime-bill-vote-a/


Oh I understand the reasoning he gave for his vote on the 94 crime bill
So his thought process when something like..._ I like this bill because it will stop violence against women and ban assault rifles, but it also will ruin and imprison a lot of blacks and Latins unnecessarily. _
He said as much and still voted for it. He knew how it would fuck up many a young life and he still voted for it. Did he argue for it to be amended ? Did he stand his ground and say Hey we need to change this ? NO. He just said it will ruin a lot of blacks and Latins, and yet he still voted for it.
Bernie just as dirty as Hillary. The problem is Trump would be even worst


----------



## schuylaar (May 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Double standards everywhere!


Do as I say not as I do..


----------



## schuylaar (May 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> How about you highlight the things they agree on, the Bernie Bunch here are stuck on hating Hillary. I'm just pointing out that Bernie is not much different from Hillary. Hell he agreed with her 90% of the time.


The only person here hating AND demanding, is you (and @ChesusRice).

YOU vote Hillary and WE vote Bernie..respect that, Erowid.

They are NOT the same, not by a long shot, and if you think they are, what magical power does Sanders hold over his supporters?

Oh wait! That would be the TRUTH.

Sanders IS the only one to beat Trump with true margin..you are getting behind someone who polls at +/- 1..margin of error is 3.

Someone here said it..Stupid is as stupid does..you watch too much TV..your talking points are showing.


----------



## schuylaar (May 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm sure you wouldn't but go Bernie
> Bernie has just as much war hawk in him as Hillary.


Citation.

This is why I didn't answer you..you're never satisfied.

You know as well as I do these bills are filled with pork to get one iota of humanity done in this nation you must sell your soul to the devil (lobby).


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I would love to see Bernie as VP....


Shit. What's wrong with giving the veep spot to Shillary?


----------



## schuylaar (May 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> 10% is significant.
> 
> 
> What if I stopped by your house n said ..
> ...


----------



## londonfog (May 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The only person here hating AND demanding, is you (and @ChesusRice).
> 
> YOU vote Hillary and WE vote Bernie..respect that, Erowid.
> 
> ...


I never demand you vote for anyone. I suggest you vote Democratic come Nov 8th. If not that will be on you. Just prepare your life for the way you vote.


----------



## schuylaar (May 8, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Regulating the financial industry has been going on the one problem is the president is not the one who passes the laws.....
> 
> Bernie sanders biggest supporters are free college and legal weed we all know it and we all see it.
> 
> ...


Citation of Sanders supporters demographics or your argument gets flushed.


----------



## schuylaar (May 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I never demand you vote for anyone. I suggest you vote Democratic come Nov 8th. If not that will be on you. Just prepare your life for the way you vote.


Suggest?


----------



## londonfog (May 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Citation.
> 
> This is why I didn't answer you..you're never satisfied.
> 
> You know as well as I do these bills are filled with pork to get one iota of humanity done in this nation you must sell your soul to the devil (lobby).


I will use one of your tactics and just say it has been discussed pages back.
Bernie can be a war hawk. YUGOSLAVIA


----------



## schuylaar (May 8, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> That's a flat out lie she has discussed it you just dont listen. Youre the type buying into and spreading all the FOX news and right wing republican crap IMHO. So keep sticking your fingers in your ears and shouting LALALALALA see how well that works over the next 20-30 years.


And you only hear what you wish..

Yes she has mentioned that she will be 'looking' into campaign finance.

She will 'try' to raise minimum to $12.

The Donald has been the one to say 'everyone must pay fair share' not Clinton.


----------



## schuylaar (May 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> She did say she " will tell them to knock it off"


The quote is..'I told them to stop it..just stop it!'


----------



## ChesusRice (May 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The only person here hating AND demanding, is you (and @ChesusRice).
> 
> YOU vote Hillary and WE vote Bernie..respect that, Erowid.
> 
> ...


Hating?
Yeah I don't like Clinton 
Let me rephrase what you said
We vote for Clinton. 
You will be voting for Trump


----------



## schuylaar (May 8, 2016)

Be a visionary men..if not now, when?


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> That's a flat out lie she has discussed it you just dont listen. Youre the type buying into and spreading all the FOX news and right wing republican crap IMHO. So keep sticking your fingers in your ears and shouting LALALALALA see how well that works over the next 20-30 years.


And you expect to be taken seriously with posts like this? My twelve year old daughter can put together a far more considered rebuttal than that!

For the record, I don't have cable service and I don't watch television; I have this thing called a 'life' and it keeps me busy.

I gain my information and outlook from many and varied sources, often from THE source- the people making the news themselves.

I know spin when I see it- and you're so twisted up you're just dizzy.

Calling ME a republican Faux Spews junkie, BWAHAHAHA! Tell us more, Jester!


----------



## Uberknot (May 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It's all she's said on the subject, so it sticks out.


Why do you think there was such a thing as Citizens united in the first place?


ttystikk said:


> And you expect to be taken seriously with posts like this? My twelve year old daughter can put together a far more considered rebuttal than that!
> 
> For the record, I don't have cable service and I don't watch television; I have this thing called a 'life' and it keeps me busy.
> 
> ...


Sorry when I hear and see one that's what I call it.......and youre just about there in many ways.

The far right extremist are not much different they want to stop the government and not let anything get done. The Far left would accomplish the same things and they don't even realize it....

This is why Bernie Sanders is losing btw. More people know we will never get anything done within our government because he is too far off the center.

Someone with Bernie Sanders views might get elected 20-30 years from now, but right now in this REAL LIFE it aint gonna happen. We would lose Conservative/Moderate Democrats and Republicans far more than any poll taken will show.

Just watch how all the republicans fall in line behind Chump and sing and praise how much better America will be with a Republican President. And then they will spend 500 billion or more in Advertising Demonizing the Democrat nominee. Bernie Sanders Closet has not been shook yet and when and if it ever did happen the republicans would have no problem painting him into a corner.

Think about this the Republicans have been attacking Hillary for 25 years.....and she is still standing.

Now it's the Republicans and Bernie Supporters....and She's STILL STANDING!!! and when this election is over on Nov 8th She is the One who will be standing in the White House and you will be thankful it was not Chump.


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Hating?
> Yeah I don't like Clinton
> Let me rephrase what you said
> We vote for Clinton.
> You will be voting for Trump


And you call US hypocrites? 

It's your vote, NOT fucking fantasy football!


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Why do you think there was such a thing as Citizens united in the first place?
> 
> 
> Sorry when I hear and see one that's what I call it.......and youre just about there in many ways.
> ...


No, I won't.


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Why do you think there was such a thing as Citizens united in the first place?
> 
> 
> Sorry when I hear and see one that's what I call it.......and youre just about there in many ways.
> ...


Bernie Sanders is too far off center? No, it's your perspective that's jacked;
 Mr Sanders is a CENTRIST. It's EVERYONE ELSE in American politics who's skewed asf.

It's time you put down the remote and actually did some studying, bro. If I were you, I'd start with political science and economics.


----------



## Uberknot (May 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie Sanders is too far off center? No, it's your perspective that's jacked;
> View attachment 3676485 Mr Sanders is a CENTRIST. It's EVERYONE ELSE in American politics who's skewed asf.
> 
> It's time you put down the remote and actually did some studying, bro. If I were you, I'd start with political science and economics.


I think you need to actually start seeing the country as a whole and not your little own world maybe you should start turning on the TV and at least get some perspective from all the united states. That chart right there is laughable at best.

Here is another copy paste chart for ya.







And even this chart is not totally right as all these BS charts are skewed to whom ever makes them.


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> I think you need to actually start seeing the country as a whole and not your little own world maybe you should start turning on the TV and at least get some perspective from all the united states. That chart right there is laughable at best.
> 
> Here is another copy paste chart for ya.
> 
> ...


To quote @UncleBuck ; "lullerskates"

Why vote for right wing authoritarians if you think authoritarianism is the problem?


----------



## londonfog (May 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie Sanders is too far off center? No, it's your perspective that's jacked;
> View attachment 3676485 Mr Sanders is a CENTRIST. It's EVERYONE ELSE in American politics who's skewed asf.
> 
> It's time you put down the remote and actually did some studying, bro. If I were you, I'd start with political science and economics.


why do you keep putting up that same tired graph like it is proving something. Is that all you have ?


----------



## doublejj (May 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Shit. What's wrong with giving the veep spot to Shillary?


because she will win the Pres nomination & needs to find a good running mate


----------



## schuylaar (May 8, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Hating?
> Yeah I don't like Clinton
> Let me rephrase what you said
> We vote for Clinton.
> You will be voting for Trump


Derrrrrrp. In order to rephrase you would first need comprehension skills.


----------



## schuylaar (May 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> And you expect to be taken seriously with posts like this? My twelve year old daughter can put together a far more considered rebuttal than that!
> 
> For the record, I don't have cable service and I don't watch television; I have this thing called a 'life' and it keeps me busy.
> 
> ...



That guy makes @uncleben look like a Rhodes scholar.

I think we need to get a little more selective on who we allow into our smoking circle here, Tty.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Derrrrrrp. In order to rephrase you would first need comprehension skills.


My reading comprehension is fine. You have said multiple times. If Sanders doesn't get the nomination you will either write him in or not vote.
Not voting for whoever is the democratic Nominee (Clinton) is a vote for Donald Trump.

When Ron Paul didn't get the nomination. I urged the Paulbots to either Write him in anyways, or Stay home. Because a vote for Ron Paul was a vote for Obama, since Paul was not the Republican nominee.

And Frankly Shuylaar. I find you nuttier than most of the Paulbots who infested this place 4 years ago


----------



## schuylaar (May 8, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> My reading comprehension is fine. You have said multiple times. If Sanders doesn't get the nomination you will either write him in or not vote.
> Not voting for whoever is the democratic Nominee (Clinton) is a vote for Donald Trump.
> 
> When Ron Paul didn't get the nomination. I urged the Paulbots to either Write him in anyways, or Stay home. Because a vote for Ron Paul was a vote for Obama, since Paul was not the Republican nominee.
> ...


My vote belongs to me and I can spend it any way I wish.

Who cares what you think..


----------



## ChesusRice (May 8, 2016)

All polling studies that were done, for both the 2000 and the 2004 U.S. Presidential elections, indicated that Nader drained at least 2 to 5 times as many voters from the Democratic candidate as he did from the Republican Bush. (This isn’t even considering throw-away Nader voters who would have stayed home and not voted if Nader had not been in the race; they didn’t count in these calculations at all.) Nader’s 97,488 Florida votes contained vastly more than enough to have overcome the official Jeb Bush / Katherine Harris / count, of a 537-vote Florida “victory” for G.W. Bush. In their 24 April 2006 detailed statistical analysis of the 2000 Florida vote, “Did Ralph Nader Spoil a Gore Presidency?” (available on the internet), Michael C. Herron of Dartmouth and Jeffrey B. Lewis of UCLA stated flatly, “We find that ... Nader was a spoiler for Gore.” David Paul Kuhn, CBSNews.com Chief Political Writer, headlined on 27 July 2004, “Nader to Crash Dems Party?” and he wrote: “In 2000, Voter News Service exit polling showed that 47 percent of Nader’s Florida supporters would have voted for Gore, and 21 percent for Mr. Bush, easily covering the margin of Gore’s loss.” Nationwide, Harvard’s Barry C. Burden, in his 2001 paper at the American Political Science Association, “Did Ralph Nader Elect George W. Bush?” (also on the internet) presented “Table 3: Self-Reported Effects of Removing Minor Party Candidates,” showing that in the VNS exit polls, 47.7% of Nader’s voters said they would have voted instead for Gore, 21.9% said they would have voted instead for Bush, and 30.5% said they wouldn’t have voted in the Presidential race, if Nader were had not been on the ballot. (This same table also showed that the far tinier nationwide vote for Patrick Buchanan would have split almost evenly between Bush and Gore if Buchanan hadn’t been in the race: Buchanan was not a decisive factor in the outcome.) The Florida sub-sample of Nader voters was actually too small to draw such precise figures, but Herron and Lewis concluded that approximately 60% of Florida’s Nader voters would have been Gore voters if the 2000 race hadn’t included Nader. Clearly, Ralph Nader drew far more votes from Gore than he did from Bush, and on this account alone was an enormous Republican asset in 2000.


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> If you stay home or write Sanders in Nov 8th Yeah you are a stupid piece of shit.


If this is an example of your best thinking, I feel sorry for you and your family. 



ChesusRice said:


> Doesn't matter how much I dislike Clinton. It is either her or Trump winning this year.
> Why would you fucking Nader a democratic president?


Because she isn't a Democrat. 

DINO=Democrat In Name Only. 
Saur = lizard, with a limited ability to think

DINOsaur, my new nick for the Shill. 

Thanks, that was fun!


----------



## ChesusRice (May 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If this is an example of your best thinking, I feel sorry for you and your family.
> 
> 
> Because she isn't a Democrat.
> ...


You are even worse than a Paulbot


----------



## londonfog (May 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If this is an example of your best thinking, I feel sorry for you and your family.
> 
> 
> Because she isn't a Democrat.
> ...


Seriously, how old are you ?


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You are even worse than a Paulbot


Bully. Name caller. 

If that's your best argument then I don't need to listen to more.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Bully. Name caller.
> 
> If that's your best argument then I don't need to listen to more.


When did you even try to pretend you are listening?


----------



## schuylaar (May 9, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> 10% is significant.
> 
> 
> What if I stopped by your house n said ..
> ...


And Clinton votes to suck Wall St dick..while Bernie does not?

I'm good with a dissenting 10%


----------



## schuylaar (May 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Bully. Name caller.
> 
> If that's your best argument then I don't need to listen to more.


The ignore is RIUs best software feature..its as if the offending parasite never existed


----------



## schuylaar (May 9, 2016)

n'awwwwwwwww and I just cleared my list..I even took @bravedave out of solitary.

Back you go @ChesusRice and @londonfog (for hanging out with CR).


----------



## bravedave (May 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> n'awwwwwwwww and I just cleared my list..I even took @bravedave out of solitary.
> 
> Back you go @ChesusRice and @londonfog (for hanging out with CR).


Damn...and so as I sat shivering waiting for your next retort, you actually had me on ignore. Damn.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 9, 2016)

Ignore only works when your logged in. 
Otherwise you end up seeing the stupid ass shit the burnbots post


----------



## londonfog (May 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> n'awwwwwwwww and I just cleared my list..I even took @bravedave out of solitary.
> 
> Back you go @ChesusRice and @londonfog (for hanging out with CR).


Sweetie you and I both know you are much to noisy to put us on ignore. You will only use one of your sock puppet accounts to respond to us or you will just peek using Sky.
I hope that the old Sky returns to us after she gets over her chaotic and unhealthy love of Bernard Sanders. I'm going to miss your pancakes until then.


----------



## schuylaar (May 9, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Damn...and so as I sat shivering waiting for your next retort, you actually had me on ignore. Damn.


Welcome back!


----------



## schuylaar (May 9, 2016)

Sanders Crushes Trump at Polls:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tony-brasunas/sanders-crushing-trump-in_b_9862708.html


----------



## londonfog (May 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders Crushes Trump at Polls:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tony-brasunas/sanders-crushing-trump-in_b_9862708.html


If only we could make those polls turn into votes. We cannot, so it looks like Bernie will not win.


----------



## Fogdog (May 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders Crushes Trump at Polls:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tony-brasunas/sanders-crushing-trump-in_b_9862708.html


Wow, the table with election results compared to approval/disapproval ratings show some weird shit is going down this year. Going back to 1980, we've never seen such poor ratings on both candidates for the major parties. Hillary's supporters would like to think Trump is such a poor choice as candidate that even Hillary will win but this is new territory as far voter sentiment is concerned. I'd prefer to have Bernie as Trump's opponent. With Hillary as candidate, it looks like Trump has a pretty good chance. Or at least a better one.


----------



## Fogdog (May 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If only we could make those polls turn into votes. We cannot, so it looks like Bernie will not win.


Maybe and maybe not.
This from the link that Sky posted:

*Get Ready for a Contested Convention*

_Supporters of Donald Trump probably hope that Hillary Clinton’s current lead of 279 delegates carries her to the nomination. They’ve openly declared she’s the candidate they would prefer to face. But with 1,698 pledged delegates to Bernie’s 1,419 at this point, Clinton is not likely to win enough delegates in the remaining primaries to reach the 2,383 needed to clinch the nomination before the Democratic National Convention in July. Many of the remaining states favor Bernie Sanders in the polls. But Sanders too is unlikely to reach the needed number of delegates. This means a contested convention to determine the nominee._


----------



## londonfog (May 9, 2016)

This race was over March 15 2016. Bernie is just being his old stubborn self in not conceding yet. Bernie never really hade a chance because Hillary killed him early. Bernie was still trying to figure out how this works whilst Hillary was grabbing Super-delegates. I hate seeeing you newbies not understanding how politics work.

Can I share a secret with you ? Trump and Bernie both did a big NO NO on their quest to become POTUS
You never ever talk about auditing the Fed Reserve whilst running for office. If you going to do it, keep it hush hush until in office. Bernie nor Trump will not get in office due to this.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If only we could make those polls turn into votes. We cannot, so it looks like Bernie will not win.


So very true, seeing as he faces an insurmountable lead held by Clinton with the super delegates committed to her. So sorry, but not really, seeing if that noble Cicero, keeps fighting a noble fight.forever, we might see another McGovern, which would not be a good thing for the US in my opinion.


----------



## schuylaar (May 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Wow, the table with election results compared to approval/disapproval ratings show some weird shit is going down this year. Going back to 1980, we've never seen such poor ratings on both candidates for the major parties. Hillary's supporters would like to think Trump is such a poor choice as candidate that even Hillary will win but this is new territory as far voter sentiment is concerned. I'd prefer to have Bernie as Trump's opponent. With Hillary as candidate, it looks like Trump has a pretty good chance. Or at least a better one.


There is a reason for this.

Bernie has better numbers all around because he's the people's choice.

This is why his national numbers are higher..included in the polling, are those who didn't get to vote.

Hillary appears to be the winner based upon her 2M voter lead..but ask yourself what would it be, if those disenfranchised Independents got to vote? NY alone had 3.2M Independents who were not allowed to vote.

Her lead therefore is false, because the numbers are not representative of ALL voters.

Just like Mitt and his false numbers..boy did he learn a lesson.

THE GENERAL ELECTION WILL INCLUDE ALL VOTERS..Hillary is fooling herself moreover her supporters.


----------



## londonfog (May 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> There is a reason for this.
> 
> Bernie has better numbers all around because he's the people's choice.
> 
> ...


who is to say that those in NY would not have voted Hillary. She is the Senator from New York as well. Hillary would have gotten 1.7 of those votes.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 9, 2016)

You know what amazes me also about the supposed ties to Wall St and Big Business by Clinton, is that Hillary has for merely giving speeches, as if they are a problem, and shes a lying demon from hell? Why is it a problem to speak (and makes some cash,for election) to those motherfuckers? To simply not communicate? Seriously, she aint's exactly giving head to the CEO of Goldman Sachs.
And Sanders is doing acid if he thinks that in 4 years he will pass enough bills to really affect Wall St.
He is really just now a nuisance, leading a cult that wants to gain Utopia in 4 short years, and if he doesn't, he's out on his ass, and the Republican party, will be back, in a heartbeat with Trump leading the charge.
Reality sucks, but Sander is just a pain in the ass right now, where Clinton should be using her measly millions, against Trumps billions, instead of on this gnat.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 9, 2016)

Jimdamick said:


> You know what amazes me also about the supposed ties to Wall St and Big Business by Clinton, is that Hillary has for merely giving speeches, as if they are a problem, and shes a lying demon from hell? Why is it a problem to speak (and makes some cash,for election) to those motherfuckers? To simply not communicate? Seriously, she aint's exactly giving head to the CEO of Goldman Sachs.
> And Sanders is doing acid if he thinks that in 4 years he will pass enough bills to really affect Wall St.
> He is really just now a nuisance, leading a cult that wants to gain Utopia in 4 short years, and if he doesn't, he's out on his ass, and the Republican party, will be back, in a heartbeat with Trump leading the charge.
> Reality sucks, but Sander is just a pain in the ass right now, where Clinton should be using her measly millions, against Trumps billions, instead of on this gnat.


There's a very clear conflict of interest when Clinton says she will regulate Wall St. (the same thing you seem to believe is a fairy tale if Sanders tries it) then receives over $2 million for giving speeches to the same industry she says she's going to regulate..

If you have to ask "What's the big deal?", you're not the least bit informed about this issue


----------



## londonfog (May 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There's a very clear conflict of interest when Clinton says she will regulate Wall St. (the same thing you seem to believe is a fairy tale if Sanders tries it) then receives over $2 million for giving speeches to the same industry she says she's going to regulate..
> 
> If you have to ask "What's the big deal?", you're not the least bit informed about this issue


So tell us what did she do for Wall St. after taking the money for speeches or are you speculating.


----------



## ttystikk (May 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders Crushes Trump at Polls:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tony-brasunas/sanders-crushing-trump-in_b_9862708.html


There are a lot of strong arguments for Mr Sanders' candidacy in this analysis. Most of the reasons I think he's the right choice are listed plus a few new gems- cleanest record of any presidential candidate in the last century, vs a very possible indictment, anyone? 

The groundswell of popular support for Bernie is undeniable, even the most biased 'news' outlets can't hide it. 

I think that if the democratic party fucks up somehow and DOESN'T nominate him, it will be a career ending mistake for a lot of 'liberal' apparatchiks... while they watch the Chump cruise to victory.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> There are a lot of strong arguments for Mr Sanders' candidacy in this analysis. Most of the reasons I think he's the right choice are listed plus a few new gems- cleanest record of any presidential candidate in the last century, vs a very possible indictment, anyone?
> 
> The groundswell of popular support for Bernie is undeniable, even the most biased 'news' outlets can't hide it.
> 
> I think that if the democratic party fucks up somehow and DOESN'T nominate him, it will be a career ending mistake for a lot of 'liberal' apparatchiks... while they watch the Chump cruise to victory.


Wasserman is preparing to be out on her ass, progressives in Florida are positioning to oust her from congress next cycle because of the way she handled the process. Keep an eye out for Tim Canova in that district, the results of that election should be a good indicator of where the party goes in the future.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There's a very clear conflict of interest when Clinton says she will regulate Wall St. (the same thing you seem to believe is a fairy tale if Sanders tries it) then receives over $2 million for giving speeches to the same industry she says she's going to regulate..
> 
> If you have to ask "What's the big deal?", you're not the least bit informed about this issue


No conflict at all. politicians will take money from anyone


----------



## ChesusRice (May 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> This race was over March 15 2016. Bernie is just being his old stubborn self in not conceding yet. Bernie never really hade a chance because Hillary killed him early. Bernie was still trying to figure out how this works whilst Hillary was grabbing Super-delegates. I hate seeeing you newbies not understanding how politics work.
> 
> Can I share a secret with you ? Trump and Bernie both did a big NO NO on their quest to become POTUS
> You never ever talk about auditing the Fed Reserve whilst running for office. If you going to do it, keep it hush hush until in office. Bernie nor Trump will not get in office due to this.



By: Edward Flaherty, Ph.D. Department of Economics College of Charleston, S.C. 

Facts: Yes, the Federal Reserve banks are privately owned, but they are controlled by the publically-appointed Board of Governors. The Federal Reserve banks merely execute the monetary policy choices made by the Board. In addition, nearly all the interest the Federal Reserve collects on government bonds is rebated to the Treasury each year, so the government does not pay any net interest to the Fed.

Facts: No foreigners own any part of the Fed. Each Federal Reserve bank is owned exclusively by the participating commercial banks and S&Ls operating within the Federal Reserve bank's district. Individuals and non-bank firms, be they foreign or domestic, are not permitted by law to own any shares of a Federal Reserve bank. Moreover, monetary policy is controlled by the publically-appointed Board of Governors, not by the Federal Reserve banks.

Fact: Independent accounting firms conduct full financial audits of the Federal Reserve banks and the Board of Governors every year. The Fed is also subject to certain types of audits from the Government Accounting Office.

Facts: The Federal Reserve rebates its net earnings to the Treasury every year. Consequently, the interest the Treasury pays to the Fed is returned, so the money borrowed from the Fed has no net interest obligation for the Treasury. The government could print its own currency independent of the Fed, but there would be no effective safeguards against abuse of this power for political gain.

Facts: The Federal Reserve banks have only a small share of the total national debt (about 7%). Therefore, only a small share of the interest on the debt goes to the Fed. Regardless, the Fed rebates that interest to the Treasury every year, so the debt held by the Fed carries no net interest obligation for the government. In addition, it is Congress, not the Federal Reserve, who is responsible for the federal budget and the national debt.

Facts: Kennedy wrote E.O. 11,110 to phase out silver certificate currency, not to issue more of it. Records show Kennedy and the Federal Reserve were almost always in agreement on policy matters. He even signed legislation to give the Fed more authority to issue currency.

Facts: McFadden was incorrect regarding the Fed costing the government money. However, later economic analysis agrees with him that Federal Reserve policy blunders had a substantial role in causing the Depression. However, his implication that this was done deliberately has no basis in fact. Moreover, for a dozen years prior to his rant, McFadden had been the chairman of the House subcommittee that oversaw the Federal Reserve. Why didn't he do anything to reform or abolish the Fed while he had the chance?

Facts: The banking system is indeed able to create money with a mere computer keystroke. However, a bank's ability to create money is tied directly to the amount of reserves customers have deposited there. A bank must pay a competitive interest rate on those deposits to keep them from leaving to other banks. This interest expense alone is a substantial portion of a bank's operating costs and is de facto proof a bank cannot costlessly create money.

Fact: The term 'lawful money' does not refer to gold or silver coin, but to types of money which the government would permit banks to use when tabulating their reserves. These types of money included, but were not limited to, gold and silver coin.

BY: Edward Flaherty, Ph.D. Department of Economics College of Charleston, S.C.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 9, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> No conflict at all. politicians will take money from anyone


There's no conflict of interest when the industry being regulated bribes the politicians responsible for setting the regulations?


----------



## ttystikk (May 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> There is a reason for this.
> 
> Bernie has better numbers all around because he's the people's choice.
> 
> ...


All these are strong arguments indeed. 

The victories in closed primaries just aren't indicative of the mood of the average voter. They will certainly express themselves at the polls this November and I believe the closed caucus I personally witnessed and participated in March 1 here in Colorado showed the mood of the country more accurately than the current delegate score.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There's no conflict of interest when the industry being regulated bribes the politicians responsible for setting the regulations?


They bribe everyone. They don't always get what they want. Got any examples of Clinton selling influence?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> All these are strong arguments indeed.
> 
> The victories in closed primaries just aren't indicative of the mood of the average voter. They will certainly express themselves at the polls this November and I believe the closed caucus I personally witnessed and participated in March 1 here in Colorado showed the mood of the country more accurately than the current delegate score.


Ron Paul never lost a single online Poll


----------



## schuylaar (May 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There's a very clear conflict of interest when Clinton says she will regulate Wall St. (the same thing you seem to believe is a fairy tale if Sanders tries it) then receives over $2 million for giving speeches to the same industry she says she's going to regulate..
> 
> If you have to ask "What's the big deal?", you're not the least bit informed about this issue


 +rep.


----------



## schuylaar (May 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> There are a lot of strong arguments for Mr Sanders' candidacy in this analysis. Most of the reasons I think he's the right choice are listed plus a few new gems- cleanest record of any presidential candidate in the last century, vs a very possible indictment, anyone?
> 
> The groundswell of popular support for Bernie is undeniable, even the most biased 'news' outlets can't hide it.
> 
> I think that if the democratic party fucks up somehow and DOESN'T nominate him, it will be a career ending mistake for a lot of 'liberal' apparatchiks... while they watch the Chump cruise to victory.


 +rep.


----------



## ttystikk (May 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There's no conflict of interest when the industry being regulated bribes the politicians responsible for setting the regulations?


I'm amazed you have to explain the conflict of interest. 

I mean, the notion that corporations would spend millions on political campaigns and NOT expect anything in return is laughable! 

It turns out the ROI on campaign bribery is extremely attractive from the corporate perspective. The only losers in the bargain? The average American taxpaying citizen, but why should anyone care about THEM? 

(cuz them is us)


----------



## londonfog (May 9, 2016)

The only place I hear about people writing Bernie in is on RIU. Thank god its only 5 people, well 2 and socks.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 9, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> They bribe everyone. They don't always get what they want.


Explain to me how if a special interest group legally bribes a politician, it _doesn't_ create a conflict of interest

Why would they offer the bribe in the first place?


ChesusRice said:


> Got any examples of Clinton selling influence?


Giving over a dozen speeches to the financial industry


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm amazed you have to explain the conflict of interest.


I thought that was pretty amazing myself.. It's fine if you support Clinton, but to stick your head in the sand about these issues and act like they don't exist just because she's the presumptive democratic nominee is incredibly disingenuous. That's the kind of behavior we see from conservatives on this board all the time


ttystikk said:


> I mean, the notion that corporations would spend millions on political campaigns and NOT expect anything in return is laughable!
> 
> It turns out the ROI on campaign bribery is extremely attractive from the corporate perspective. The only losers in the bargain? The average American taxpaying citizen, but why should anyone care about THEM?
> 
> (cuz them is us)


----------



## ChesusRice (May 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I thought that was pretty amazing myself.. It's fine if you support Clinton, but to stick your head in the sand about these issues and act like they don't exist just because she's the presumptive democratic nominee is incredibly disingenuous. That's the kind of behavior we see from conservatives on this board all the time


Did Clinton ever return the Money Trump gave her?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 9, 2016)

Thousands of contributions to Democratic presidential candidate Bernie Sanders’ campaign in January violated federal campaign finance laws, election regulators said on Thursday.

The Federal Election Commission sent a letter to the Democratic presidential candidate’s campaign committee on Thursday with a 90-page spreadsheet listing 3,457 “excessive, prohibited, and impermissible contributions.”

The campaign’s January financial disclosure filing listed contributions from foreign nationals and unregistered political committees, the FEC said. Other contributions came from donors who exceeded the $2,700 per-election limit.

“Although the Commission may take further legal action concerning the acceptance of [excessive or prohibited] contributions, your prompt action to refund the prohibited amount will be taken into consideration,” the FEC told the campaign.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 9, 2016)

Alphabet Inc $255,814 $255,814 $0
University of California $158,783 $158,783 $0
Machinists/Aerospace Workers Union $105,000 $0 $105,000
Microsoft Corp $96,446 $96,446 $0
Teamsters Union $96,393 $3,393 $93,000
National Education Assn $94,861 $13,861 $81,000
Apple Inc $85,576 $85,576 $0
United Auto Workers $81,125 $2,225 $78,900
United Food & Commercial Workers Union $73,635 $1,135 $72,500
Communications Workers of America $72,428 $5,928 $66,500
Intl Brotherhood of Electrical Workers $68,519 $15,519 $53,000
US Postal Service $64,728 $64,728 $0
Laborers Union $64,412 $412 $64,000
Carpenters & Joiners Union $63,600 $1,600 $62,000
Amazon.com $63,385 $63,385 $0
American Fedn of St/Cnty/Munic Employees $62,674 $5,676 $56,998
US Navy $61,046 $61,046 $0
National Assn of Letter Carriers $61,000 $0 $61,000
American Assn for Justice $60,530 $530 $60,000
Kaiser Permanente $58,313 $58,313 $0
OMG Sanders is owned by Amazon and Unions


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 9, 2016)

Where the fuck does the US Navy get off donating to a political campaign? Isnt that tax money????


----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Where the fuck does the US Navy get off donating to a political campaign? Isnt that tax money????


it's employees of the us navy you fetid accumulation of horse feces.


----------



## schuylaar (May 9, 2016)

They can no longer hide the fact that Hillary Clinton IS the weaker candidate and that Sanders must have the nomination to beat Trump.


----------



## schuylaar (May 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Explain to me how if a special interest group legally bribes a politician, it _doesn't_ create a conflict of interest
> 
> Why would they offer the bribe in the first place?
> 
> Giving over a dozen speeches to the financial industry


Daughter makes $650k right out of school.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 9, 2016)

Huntsman, daughter of one-time GOP presidential hopeful Jon Huntsman, had gigs as political commentators on MSNBC.Nellie Bly. "Given her vast experiences, it's as though Chelsea has been preparing for this opportunity her entire life," he said.

Clinton's hiring only underscored the stunting of network news. Talented and experienced journalists have been laid off by the cartload. Precious airtime, especially on the morning shows, has been turned over to celebrity reporting and in-house promotions thinly disguised as news. Original reporting is turned over to freelancers (no benefits necessary, don't you know) or to local affiliates. What's happened to the money saved? It's gone to fatten the bottom line and to finance stunt hiring like Clinton's


----------



## ttystikk (May 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I thought that was pretty amazing myself.. It's fine if you support Clinton, but to stick your head in the sand about these issues and act like they don't exist just because she's the presumptive democratic nominee is incredibly disingenuous. That's the kind of behavior we see from conservatives on this board all the time


Whoa, I didn't know it was THAT bad. 

Think of all the wars we could fund with that cash! 

The idea that America can't afford to take care of its own makes me want to


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm amazed you have to explain the conflict of interest.
> 
> I mean, the notion that corporations would spend millions on political campaigns and NOT expect anything in return is laughable!
> 
> ...


Which is why you need to remove the power from the government that compels corporations to donate to political campaigns.


----------



## ttystikk (May 9, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Which is why you need to remove the power from the government that compels corporations to donate to political campaigns.


Right. By prohibiting every fucking dime of it, under pain of long prison sentences and massive penalties of SHAREHOLDER value.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Right. By prohibiting every fucking dime of it, under pain of long prison sentences and massive penalties of SHAREHOLDER value.


You cant legally go after shareholders for what a corporation does.

It would be like guns. Only the criminal politicians would have funding. LOL!!! Kinda like making guns and/or drugs illegal eh? You want a political mafia to be in power? 

Do you guys think these things through?

How about taking power back and localizing it so corporations were not forced to pay bribes to politicians... Oh wait, that would be addressing the problem and not a symptom, NM....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 9, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> How about taking power back and localizing it so corporations were not forced to pay bribes to politicians


Who is forcing corporations to bribe politicians?


----------



## Fogdog (May 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm amazed you have to explain the conflict of interest.
> 
> I mean, the notion that corporations would spend millions on political campaigns and NOT expect anything in return is laughable!
> 
> ...


We have a couple of people here that don't really care if Hillary is a Wall St shill. While a Trump win would be a disaster for the US, continued predation by the likes of Goldman and the Kochs is also leading us to disaster albeit more slowly and without the fascism that Trump would bring. So, how do you want to be cooked? Quickly or slowly? The correct answer is not at all.


----------



## Corso312 (May 10, 2016)

Bernie should take West Virginia, I see Hillary is walking back her coal comments from 45 days ago..smh

She finally says something I agree with and does a 180 as soon as she lands in coal country.


----------



## Corso312 (May 10, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Where the fuck does the US Navy get off donating to a political campaign? Isnt that tax money????




The armed forces buy add time on sporting events..with our fucking tax dollars.


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2016)

Super-Delegates Responsible for Third Party Rumblings:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/h-a-goodman/superdelegates-third-political-party-bernie-sanders_b_9867194.html


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2016)

Bernie:Supporters..It Ain't Over:

http://www.politico.com/blogs/2016-dem-primary-live-updates-and-results/2016/05/sanders-primary-222964


----------



## londonfog (May 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bernie:Supporters..It Ain't Over:
> 
> http://www.politico.com/blogs/2016-dem-primary-live-updates-and-results/2016/05/sanders-primary-222964


taken from your blog link.

_Clinton holds a lead of nearly 300 pledged delegates over Sanders. But when factoring in superdelegates, her advantage balloons to almost 800 delegates._

Bernie is now using you guys to feed his limelight time and money


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> We have a couple of people here that don't really care if Hillary is a Wall St shill. While a Trump win would be a disaster for the US, continued predation by the likes of Goldman and the Kochs is also leading us to disaster albeit more slowly and without the fascism that Trump would bring. So, how do you want to be cooked? Quickly or slowly? The correct answer is not at all.


Hence, my support for Bernie Sanders.


----------



## londonfog (May 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Hence, my support for Bernie Sanders.


too bad other people rejected Bernie, but feel free to waste your vote writing him in.


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Super-Delegates Responsible for Third Party Rumblings:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/h-a-goodman/superdelegates-third-political-party-bernie-sanders_b_9867194.html


Ignore the base, abuse your core constituencies- and watch them walk. No one owes Mrs Clinton any debts of loyalty, and it's clear that she's an establishment politician in the worst sense of the term; establishment over the objections of her supposed base of support.


----------



## londonfog (May 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Ignore the base, abuse your core constituencies- and watch them walk. No one owes Mrs Clinton any debts of loyalty, and it's clear that she's an establishment politician in the worst sense of the term; establishment over the objections of her supposed base of support.


and yet somehow she is still WINNING. Everything people have done and thrown at her for 25 years and that chick is still standing tall. Hell a warrior like that gets my vote.


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bernie:Supporters..It Ain't Over:
> 
> http://www.politico.com/blogs/2016-dem-primary-live-updates-and-results/2016/05/sanders-primary-222964


The narrative that he isn't a serious candidate, that he has no chance, that he's behind and losing ground, that his supporters are just starry eyed liberals, that his campaign is just fluff...

...Has at every turn been FINANCED BY CORPORATE AMERICA, EAGER TO SEE THEIR HIGHLY PROFITABLE HOLD ON POWER CONTINUE INDEFINITELY, even while the middle class withers. 

So unless you're a multimillionaire shareholder in some of these megacorps, maybe it's in your political and economic best interest to support a candidate who cares about your problems and needs instead of those who've been busily buying influence at the expense of our collective future.


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2016)

"Honest Graft"

http://www.the-american-interest.com/2015/08/21/the-first-postmodern-political-machine/

Our political system has been bought by corporate interests. This is, BY DEFINITION, a complete subversion of our founding principles of democracy and CITIZEN representation, as opposed to politics by the highest bidder.


----------



## londonfog (May 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The narrative that he isn't a serious candidate, that he has no chance, that he's behind and losing ground, that his supporters are just starry eyed liberals, that his campaign is just fluff...
> 
> ...Has at every turn been FINANCED BY CORPORATE AMERICA, EAGER TO SEE THEIR HIGHLY PROFITABLE HOLD ON POWER CONTINUE INDEFINITELY, even while the middle class withers.
> 
> So unless you're a multimillionaire shareholder in some of these megacorps, maybe it's in your political and economic best interest to support a candidate who cares about your problems and needs instead of those who've been busily buying influence at the expense of our collective future.


too late


----------



## londonfog (May 10, 2016)

http://www.frontpagemag.com/point/261843/young-lefties-love-bernie-sanders-because-hes-lazy-daniel-greenfield

*Young Lefties Love Bernie Sanders Because He's Lazy and Shiftless Just Like Them*


Sanders took his first bride to live in a maple sugar shack with a dirt floor, and she soon left him. Penniless, he went on unemployment. Then he had a child out of wedlock. Desperate, he tried carpentry but could barely sink a nail

“The electricity was turned off a lot,” Barnett said. “I remember him running an extension cord down to the basement. He couldn’t pay his bills.”

He worked some as a carpenter, although “he was a shitty carpenter,” Bloch told me. “His carpentry,” Morrisseau said, “was not going to support him, and didn’t.”...

“He was always poor,” Sandy Baird, another old friend, told me in Burlington.

“Virtually unemployed,” said Nelson, the political science professor at the University of Vermont.

"He explained the origin of the money Sanders used to buy the Middlesex land and the carpentry he did on the sugar shack. He said Sanders received unemployment, “for a few months,” in 1971, though Sanders can’t remember what the job was that qualified him for the benefits."

In subsequent Liberty Union campaigns he advocated for “the doing away with all time limitations for unemployment benefits.”

Bernie Sanders was a parasite without the wealthy parents that many of his supporters have. He was unemployable and worthless. He apparently slept around. Finally he monetized his leftist political connections into an actual government job.

1.Ragged, unemployable with no useful skills

2. Lazy, shiftless bum in and out of office who is always clamoring for a "political revolution"

3. Blames all his problems on capitalism

4. Completely out of touch with reality


----------



## Corso312 (May 10, 2016)

London..u starting to sound like uncleben...that ain't a good thing.


----------



## londonfog (May 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> London..u starting to sound like uncleben...that ain't a good thing.


Can you tell me what was incorrect about anything I posted.
Did Bernie have a child out of wed lock ? YES
Did Bernie not start earning his first steady check at 40 ? YES
Did Bernie first wife leave him ? YES
Was Bernie always broke, not even paying his fucking bills ? Yes

Tell me if anything I posted about Bernard is wrong. What great thing has he done in congress other than name post offices. Not talking amendments because that is just add on to others ideas. What has Bernie accomplished with his own ideas and suggestions in the form of a bill ?

Why do you, Sky and ttystikk all talk like the same female ?


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 10, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You cant legally go after shareholders for what a corporation does.
> 
> It would be like guns. Only the criminal politicians would have funding. LOL!!! Kinda like making guns and/or drugs illegal eh? You want a political mafia to be in power?
> 
> Do you guys think these things through?


Of course not.


----------



## Corso312 (May 10, 2016)

I don't get the schuyylar and ttystikk comparison.. I like em both, like u too but ttystilk is far more polite than me and educated..schuyylar only posts in politics..I'm all over the place.


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Ignore the base, abuse your core constituencies- and watch them walk. No one owes Mrs Clinton any debts of loyalty, and it's clear that she's an establishment politician in the worst sense of the term; establishment over the objections of her supposed base of support.


Why do you think she's meeting with Bush family donors?

If that's not enough for the rubes on this site, nothing is.

The world might as well be flat, because that's what the CheesyFog group is trying to sell us.


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't get the schuyylar and ttystikk comparison.. I like em both, like u too but ttystilk is far more polite than me and educated..schuyylar only posts in politics..I'm all over the place.


Because they have no debate skill and can only get what they wish by bullying, coercive behaviors.


----------



## londonfog (May 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Because they have no debate skill and can only get what they wish by bullying, coercive behaviors.


Please Sky. You chasing a lost case. I'm here to guide you back to some sense of normal. No one is bullying you. Stop sounding like a spoil child who is not getting her way. Find your big girl panties and put them shits on.
When you're ready for a debate let me know, but I feel as soon as someone starts to make points or win the debate with you, you put them on ignore or just ignore.


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Because they have no debate skill and can only get what they wish by bullying, coercive behaviors.


I guess the Pity Party is not over after all.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 10, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I guess the Pity Party is not over after all.


The pity party is growing stronger by the day.

I think it will come into first place by the election exceeding the victimization party by quite a margin!!

In certain polls Trump has pulled ahead of Hillary Clinton in Ohio for the election.


----------



## spandy (May 10, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (May 10, 2016)

spandy said:


>


that ending was classic.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There's a very clear conflict of interest when Clinton says she will regulate Wall St. (the same thing you seem to believe is a fairy tale if Sanders tries it) then receives over $2 million for giving speeches to the same industry she says she's going to regulate..
> 
> If you have to ask "What's the big deal?", you're not the least bit informed about this issue


So, I'm "not the least bit informed" I don't think so. I just concern myself with the reality of the USA today, and that is that Sanders will 1st of all, never be the elected President of the country that has based it's economic system on capitalism since it's inception. So, Bernie is going to change all that, in 4 years? Give me a break.

2nd of all, thinking that there will be free college for all that want it, again in 1 term, facing a Congress full of Republicans, that has fought tooth and nail against the AHC Act for 8 fucking years, even though it was supported by the Supreme Court. Yea, hold you breath on that one (how will that be paid for, simply taxes? LOL)

3rd of all, I like the guy, but his shit ain't happening in this country in 2016, because most people over the age of 30 and that are male or female and white with college degrees, Hispanics and Blacks know all his righteous talk ain't going to do anything to help them now. and also because they have to live in reality, which means today They really don't care about Benghazi, emails or how much money she took for some speeches on Wall St. That's my "uninformed" opinion, so go ahead wish man, and tell me, seriously, how all Sanders dreams are going to get by Congress? I need to be enlightened.


----------



## londonfog (May 10, 2016)

Jimdamick said:


> So, I'm "not the least bit informed" I don't think so. I just concern myself with the reality of the USA today, and that is that Sanders will 1st of all, never be the elected President of the country that has based it's economic system on capitalism since it's inception. So, Bernie is going to change all that, in 4 years? Give me a break.
> 
> 2nd of all, thinking that there will be free college for all that want it, again in 1 term, facing a Congress full of Republicans, that has fought tooth and nail against the AHC Act for 8 fucking years, even though it was supported by the Supreme Court. Yea, hold you breath on that one (how will that be paid for, simply taxes? LOL)
> 
> 3rd of all, I like the guy, but his shit ain't happening in this country in 2016, because most people over the age of 30 and that are male or female and white with college degrees, Hispanics and Blacks know all his righteous talk ain't going to do anything to help them now. and also because they have to live in reality, which means today They really don't care about Benghazi, emails or how much money she took for some speeches on Wall St. That's my "uninformed" opinion, so go ahead wish man, and tell me, seriously, how all Sanders dreams are going to get by Congress? I need to be enlightened.


Sir talk like that will get you ignored. LOL


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I guess the Pity Party is not over after all.


As predicted, Bernie WILL be our nominee:

1, neither candidate will have required 2363 delegates going into convention.
2. They are only 200 delegates away from each other with Bernie going into Bernie Friendly states like Cali.
3. Super delegates can and WILL change before their vote in July.
4. Hillary is toxic. Polls show Trump beats Clinton..while Sanders beats Trump.


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2016)

Jimdamick said:


> So, I'm "not the least bit informed" I don't think so. I just concern myself with the reality of the USA today, and that is that Sanders will 1st of all, never be the elected President of the country that has based it's economic system on capitalism since it's inception. So, Bernie is going to change all that, in 4 years? Give me a break.
> 
> 2nd of all, thinking that there will be free college for all that want it, again in 1 term, facing a Congress full of Republicans, that has fought tooth and nail against the AHC Act for 8 fucking years, even though it was supported by the Supreme Court. Yea, hold you breath on that one (how will that be paid for, simply taxes? LOL)
> 
> 3rd of all, I like the guy, but his shit ain't happening in this country in 2016, because most people over the age of 30 and that are male or female and white with college degrees, Hispanics and Blacks know all his righteous talk ain't going to do anything to help them now. and also because they have to live in reality, which means today They really don't care about Benghazi, emails or how much money she took for some speeches on Wall St. That's my "uninformed" opinion, so go ahead wish man, and tell me, seriously, how all Sanders dreams are going to get by Congress? I need to be enlightened.


Yep, you just left little doubt that you're pretty MISinformed, all right.


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The pity party is growing stronger by the day.
> 
> I think it will come into first place by the election exceeding the victimization party by quite a margin!!
> 
> In certain polls Trump has pulled ahead of Hillary Clinton in Ohio for the election.


Therefore if the DNC wishes to maintain its stronghold the choice is pretty clear.


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> As predicted, Bernie WILL be our nominee:
> 
> 1, neither candidate will have required 2363 delegates going into convention.
> 2. They are only 200 delegates away from each other with Bernie going into Bernie Friendly states like Cali.
> ...


And crucially, vastly more people actively support Bernie Sanders without being bribed, pandered to or selectively excluded via repressive primary laws.


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yep, you just left little doubt that you're pretty MISinformed, all right.


Right? I had to look twice that it wasn't Cheesy with Jim's avi..


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> And crucially, vastly more people actively support Bernie Sanders without being bribed, pandered to or selectively excluded via repressive primary laws.


It's actually been the least of it..we've been shouting this out since the beginning and still get the rube comments that totally and conveniently forget this.


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2016)

Jimdamick said:


> So, I'm "not the least bit informed" I don't think so. I just concern myself with the reality of the USA today, and that is that Sanders will 1st of all, never be the elected President of the country that has based it's economic system on capitalism since it's inception. So, Bernie is going to change all that, in 4 years? Give me a break.
> 
> 2nd of all, thinking that there will be free college for all that want it, again in 1 term, facing a Congress full of Republicans, that has fought tooth and nail against the AHC Act for 8 fucking years, even though it was supported by the Supreme Court. Yea, hold you breath on that one (how will that be paid for, simply taxes? LOL)
> 
> 3rd of all, I like the guy, but his shit ain't happening in this country in 2016, because most people over the age of 30 and that are male or female and white with college degrees, Hispanics and Blacks know all his righteous talk ain't going to do anything to help them now. and also because they have to live in reality, which means today They really don't care about Benghazi, emails or how much money she took for some speeches on Wall St. That's my "uninformed" opinion, so go ahead wish man, and tell me, seriously, how all Sanders dreams are going to get by Congress? I need to be enlightened.


Name one president whose campaign platform came to fruition 100%

Since there are many..just name one, Jim.


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2016)

spandy said:


>


Is that Jody Arias?


----------



## Corso312 (May 10, 2016)

Jimdamick said:


> So, I'm "not the least bit informed" I don't think so. I just concern myself with the reality of the USA today, and that is that Sanders will 1st of all, never be the elected President of the country that has based it's economic system on capitalism since it's inception. So, Bernie is going to change all that, in 4 years? Give me a break.
> 
> 2nd of all, thinking that there will be free college for all that want it, again in 1 term, facing a Congress full of Republicans, that has fought tooth and nail against the AHC Act for 8 fucking years, even though it was supported by the Supreme Court. Yea, hold you breath on that one (how will that be paid for, simply taxes? LOL)
> 
> 3rd of all, I like the guy, but his shit ain't happening in this country in 2016, because most people over the age of 30 and that are male or female and white with college degrees, Hispanics and Blacks know all his righteous talk ain't going to do anything to help them now. and also because they have to live in reality, which means today They really don't care about Benghazi, emails or how much money she took for some speeches on Wall St. That's my "uninformed" opinion, so go ahead wish man, and tell me, seriously, how all Sanders dreams are going to get by Congress? I need to be enlightened.






He's campaigning to reform our current cronie capitalism system..He's also giving Hillary all she can handle so I'd say there are many people who like what he's saying and don't like Hillary's relationship with big banking.


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> And crucially, vastly more people actively support Bernie Sanders without being bribed, pandered to or selectively excluded via repressive primary laws.


Btw..do I get to choose what goes in my sampler pack?


----------



## Corso312 (May 10, 2016)

Hillary polls very poorly with white men, that's a huge demographic.


----------



## londonfog (May 10, 2016)

You BernieBabies are hopeless and hilarious. All I can do is sit back and laugh


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Btw..do I get to choose what goes in my sampler pack?


In person.


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2016)

I believe that minorities, especially black people, are waking up to the fact that their blind loyalty to the democratic party and the Clintons has gotten them basically nothing, not even scraps from the table where corporate America is greedily feasting on our plight.

Mr Sanders gave black lives matter center stage early in his campaign. He then listened to their concerns and built a strong racial justice plank into his platform. Crickets from Clinton.

This is a political sea change of historic proportions.


----------



## londonfog (May 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I believe that minorities, especially black people, are waking up to the fact that their blind loyalty to the democratic party and the Clintons has gotten them basically nothing, not even scraps from the table where corporate America is greedily feasting on our plight.
> 
> Mr Sanders gave black lives matter center stage early in his campaign. He then listened to their concerns and built a strong racial justice plank into his platform. Crickets from Clinton.
> 
> This is a political sea change of historic proportions.


yeah and we realize what an expert you are on minorities
Is this like the same prediction we got from you stating " New York will be like Colorado"


----------



## Corso312 (May 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I believe that minorities, especially black people, are waking up to the fact that their blind loyalty to the democratic party and the Clintons has gotten them basically nothing, not even scraps from the table where corporate America is greedily feasting on our plight.
> 
> Mr Sanders gave black lives matter center stage early in his campaign. He then listened to their concerns and built a strong racial justice plank into his platform. Crickets from Clinton.
> 
> This is a political sea change of historic proportions.





Wishful thinking..I don't see that, if its Clinton v Trump it is a cointoss..if its Sanders v Trump..Trump is getting steamrolled.


----------



## spandy (May 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Is that Jody Arias?


Nope, just some loser.


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 10, 2016)

Obama, one of the most anti-Constitutional, executive order drunks to ever hold office. The British tried it and got their clocks cleaned.

Enough is enough.....


----------



## Corso312 (May 10, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Obama, one of the most anti-Constitutional, executive order drunks to ever hold office. The British tried it and got their clocks cleaned.
> 
> Enough is enough.....






You feel Obama has issued too many executive orders? Or hasn't abided by the constitution?


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Wishful thinking..I don't see that, if its Clinton v Trump it is a cointoss..if its Sanders v Trump..Trump is getting steamrolled.


----------



## Rrog (May 10, 2016)

yaaaaaaaawnnnn


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You feel Obama has issued too many executive orders? Or hasn't abided by the constitution?


He's issued a lot of orders but that's not the issue. The reasons for those orders are. He is not a Constitutionlist. He is a PC guy that pouts when he doesn't get his way.


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> As predicted, Bernie WILL be our nominee:


I certainly hope so but it's a toss up between a clown totally out of touch with reality and a con.

Based on his track record, Bernie is not qualified to do much of anything. He's a blowhard appealing to leeches and sucker bets.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yep, you just left little doubt that you're pretty MISinformed, all right.


The "MIS" part eludes me. Please explain your shorthand.


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Wishful thinking..I don't see that, if its Clinton v Trump it is a cointoss..if its Sanders v Trump..Trump is getting steamrolled.


Wish hard, because without minority support Mr Sanders won't see the White House.


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I believe that minorities, especially black people, are waking up to the fact that their blind loyalty to the democratic party and the Clintons has gotten them basically nothing, not even scraps from the table where corporate America is greedily feasting on our plight.
> 
> Mr Sanders gave black lives matter center stage early in his campaign. He then listened to their concerns and built a strong racial justice plank into his platform. Crickets from Clinton.
> 
> This is a political sea change of historic proportions.


Not true Tty, Clinton told the little girl protesting from BLM to 'get out of my way' when she held up about a sign quoting Clinton on her use of needing to 'make them (blacks) heel'.


----------



## londonfog (May 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Not true Tty, Clinton told the little girl protesting from BLM to 'get out of my way' when she held up about a sign quoting Clinton on her use of needing to 'make them (blacks) heel'.


Why did Bernie vote for a bill that he knew would led to a lot of blacks and Hispanics going to prison unjustly.


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Not true Tty, Clinton told the little girl protesting from BLM to 'get out of my way' when she held up about a sign quoting Clinton on her use of needing to 'make them (blacks) heel'.


It was, 'bring them to heel'


----------



## londonfog (May 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It was, 'bring them to heel'


Why did Bernie vote yes to that shit. Hillary said she was damn wrong for saying that. Bernie does not say anything about his vote.


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2016)

I think I'm gonna start printing tee shirts; 

Front; 
Proud Sandernista! Feelin' the Bern! 

Back; 
Freedom Fighter for the anti-corporate revolution!


----------



## londonfog (May 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I think I'm gonna start printing tee shirts;
> 
> Front;
> Proud Sandernista! Feelin' the Bern!
> ...


and you can wear it to the convention when Bernie endorses Hillary


----------



## spandy (May 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I think I'm gonna start printing tee shirts;
> 
> Front;
> Proud Sandernista! Feelin' the Bern!
> ...



Thats a great idea! But who is going to pay for them?


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I certainly hope so but it's a toss up between a clown totally out of touch with reality and a con.
> 
> Based on his track record, Bernie is not qualified to do much of anything. He's a blowhard appealing to leeches and sucker bets.


Thank you for being our court jester, Ben..now you can disappear for a week again.


----------



## Corso312 (May 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Why did Bernie vote yes to that shit. Hillary said she was damn wrong for saying that. Bernie does not say anything about his vote.






I think Hillary scared him with the " super predator" stories on the senate floor


----------



## londonfog (May 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I think Hillary scared him with the " super predator" stories on the senate floor


Maybe...I'm glad that silly chick apologize for that shit. Why not Bernie ?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Why did Bernie vote yes to that shit. Hillary said she was damn wrong for saying that. Bernie does not say anything about his vote.


I already answered that, why do you keep asking the same things that have already been answered?


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2016)

Feel the rug Bern, men


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> My ballot just arrived in the mail today
> 
> There are 34 people vying for Boxer's senate seat in CA, wtf?


Never mind that..

Can you please delete your post so my two posts are together?


----------



## londonfog (May 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I already answered that, why do you keep asking the same things that have already been answered?


your answer says Bernie does not care about blacks or hispanics.


----------



## londonfog (May 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 3678458


Bernie was 287 delegates behind today. What was his gain ? Almost laughable


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> your answer says Bernie does not care about blacks or hispanics.


Yeah, that's what it says


----------



## londonfog (May 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah, that's what it says


yup. Guy never apologize for his vote. He did admit that he knew it would imprison your blacks and hispanics but still voted yes.
Hey you a smart person. How many delegates did Bernie gain tonight ? He was down 287


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> yup. Guy never apologize for his vote. He did admit that he knew it would imprison your blacks and hispanics but still voted yes.
> Hey you a smart person. How many delegates did Bernie gain tonight ? He was down 287


"With that mixed record, people are sure to draw differing conclusions about whether Clinton was justified in signing the bill and Sanders in voting for it. But seeing the full record in historical context, it’s hard to argue that anyone had a callous disregard for black lives in pursuing the legislation.

No question certain policies had terrible impacts, and we need to learn from those failures. Fortunately, many federal and state government officials have; since 2000, incarceration rates are down 22 percent among African-American men and 47 percent for African-American women.

Both of today’s Democratic candidates say that they have learned from the past as well, and have policy platforms to prove it. *Should they be forever tarnished when compromise legislation doesn’t work as they had hoped?*"

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2016/02/22/dont_punish_clinton_sanders_for_1994_crime_bill_129729.html


What was the percentage of support from African Americans for the 1994 crime bill? 


You're implying he voted yes _despite_ the fact it would negatively affect minorities. That's the part that is disingenuous, and that's where I lose a lot of respect for you. You know for a fact he didn't vote yes even though he knew it would negatively affect minorities, he voted yes because he supported the assault weapons ban and the violence against women act, both of which decreased violence across the board, including for minorities. US drug policy, the rate of poverty and other socioeconomic factors are primarily responsible for the discrepancies in incarceration rates and those were in place long before the crime bill came up for a vote, and long before Sanders voted on it and president Clinton signed it with Hillary's support.

Both candidates supported the bill, yet you only criticize Sanders' vote on it to imply he doesn't like minorities. If minorities don't like Sanders for voting yes on that bill, why would they like Hillary Clinton for supporting it or president Clinton for signing it? You realize Bill Clinton had some of the highest approval ratings from the black community, right? Your argument is inconsistent on top of being disingenuous.


How about Clinton's support for DOMA or "Don't Ask, Don't Tell"? I guess that means she hates the LGBT community, right?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 10, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah, that's what it says


N'awwwww I was just joking about delete. 

So how about that Barbara Boxer seat?


----------



## londonfog (May 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "With that mixed record, people are sure to draw differing conclusions about whether Clinton was justified in signing the bill and Sanders in voting for it. But seeing the full record in historical context, it’s hard to argue that anyone had a callous disregard for black lives in pursuing the legislation.
> 
> No question certain policies had terrible impacts, and we need to learn from those failures. Fortunately, many federal and state government officials have; since 2000, incarceration rates are down 22 percent among African-American men and 47 percent for African-American women.
> 
> ...


I bring up Bernie vote when you try to drag Clinton for her comments.. He said that he saw the dangers of what the bill would do. Some parts he like, some he did not. He did nothing to change any. He voted yes. You can't hate Clinton for her super predator remark but give Bernie a pass. One did apologize the other stand behind his vote.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I bring up Bernie vote when you try to drag Clinton for her comments.. He said that he saw the dangers of what the bill would do. Some parts he like, some he did not. He did nothing to change any. He voted yes. You can't hate Clinton for her super predator remark but give Bernie a pass. One did apologize the other stand behind his vote.


When did I say anything about her super predator remark?

My main criticism of her, and why I won't vote for her this election, is because of her ties to Wall St. and financial institutions. Something Sanders has been consistent on. Her refusal to regulate the financial industry and reinstate Glass-Steagall.


----------



## londonfog (May 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> When did I say anything about her super predator remark?
> 
> My main criticism of her, and why I won't vote for her this election, is because of her ties to Wall St. and financial institutions. Something Sanders has been consistent on. Her refusal to regulate the financial industry and reinstate Glass-Steagall.


Out of all the BernieBabies you might be the only one to take the time to read this. Tells why some people don't care for Bernie
https://medium.com/@robinalperstein/on-becoming-anti-bernie-ee87943ae699#.luu6pq2xu


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Out of all the BernieBabies you might be the only one to take the time to read this. Tells why some people don't care for Bernie
> https://medium.com/@robinalperstein/on-becoming-anti-bernie-ee87943ae699#.luu6pq2xu


I did read it, here is a rebuttal to that piece. It's pretty much identical to how I would have replied, I just don't have the time to type it all out

Hror comments on Reddit
DailyKos
RawStory


----------



## schuylaar (May 11, 2016)

I find it amazing that you have the best candidate in 100 years and yet there are those here that would STILL go with that lying sack of shit, Clinton.

There is no reasoning with mental illness.


----------



## londonfog (May 11, 2016)

@Padawanbater2 , so your response would be to spend most of it on bashing the author instead of the points made. For instance did Bernie really except PAC money while claiming to get money out of elections ? That author touch on much much much more and all you link me to is the bashing of the author instead of disproving the points made. Typical shit anytime you try to have a dialog with a Bernie supporter.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> @Padawanbater2 , so your response would be to spend most of it on bashing the author instead of the points made. For instance did Bernie really except PAC money while claiming to get money out of elections ? That author touch on much much much more and all you link me too is the bashing of the author instead of disproving the points made. Typical shit anytime you try to have a dialog with a Bernie supporter.


"Bashing the author", let's see.. 

RawStory reports;


> *Lest you think I’m bringing up Alperstein’s biography because I can’t rebut the substance of her argument, I’ll go through a mere sampling of its flaws.*
> 
> Let’s start with one of her bald-faced lies. Alperstein writes that Sanders, “literally pushed his wife away from a lectern (‘don’t stand there!’) on the air.” Actually, Bernie gestured. He never touched her. And there is video. So Alperstein either didn’t watch it (is “lazy and unprepared,” which are literally the words she uses to describe Sanders) or she’s a liar.
> 
> ...


Then cites Alpersteins professional background, as a matter of fact, to highlight context;


> OK. Now back to Alperstein. Who is she, you ask? Well, she’s a partner at Becker Glynn. And, according to the website, she specializes in
> 
> -Defending witnesses before the SEC in connection with various investigations involving credit default swaps, CDOs and CLOs.
> -Defending several hedge funds and a health care company in the Tribune fraudulent conveyance actions.
> ...


Which is reasonable because;


> *"She has literally dedicated her professional life to fighting for the corrupt fat cats Sanders is fighting against."*


As Halper concludes;


> But this person may not be the most damning critic of Bernie Sanders. And her endorsement of Clinton is about as surprising as Lloyd Blankfein’s. That’s all I’m saying.


So could you point to the part you think is "basing" Alperstein?

DailyKos pretty much did the same thing by stating her professional background, that's important, you understand why that would be really important, right?

The Reddit link was the best one, that guy spent a lot of time rebutting Alpersteins claims one by one while providing credible sources, accurate facts regarding the history of each candidate's careers in politics and well thought out points using Clinton's own words and actions against her. Did you read any of it? Seems a little unfair to expect me to read a blog that long without even looking at the replies to it. Do you just take everything she says at face value without looking any of it up to check for yourself?


----------



## londonfog (May 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Bashing the author", let's see..
> 
> RawStory reports;Then cites Alpersteins professional background, as a matter of fact, to highlight context;Which is reasonable because;As Halper concludes;So could you point to the part you think is "basing" Alperstein?
> 
> ...


Lets do this one by one. Answer in your own words. Did Bernie take PAC money while he complains about the PAC money Hillary gets ?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Lets do this one by one. Answer in your own words. Did Bernie take PAC money while he complains about the PAC money Hillary gets ?


No because Bernies Pac money is unmentionable


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Lets do this one by one. Answer in your own words. Did Bernie take PAC money while he complains about the PAC money Hillary gets ?


Sanders never said he wouldn't take PAC money, he said he wouldn't take _superPAC_ money, and he hasn't. Here he is explaining it;






Debunking the big ‘Bernie Sanders has a SuperPAC’ lie


----------



## ChesusRice (May 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sanders never said he wouldn't take PAC money, he said he wouldn't take _superPAC_ money, and he hasn't. Here he is explaining it;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unions are not superpacs?


----------



## londonfog (May 11, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Unions are not superpacs?


@Padawanbater2 what chesus just said ^^^


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2016)

Donald Trumps SCOTUS nominee will overturn Row-v-Wade....http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/trump-my-scotus-nominee-may-try-to-overturn-roe-v-wade/ar-BBsV9kN?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## londonfog (May 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Donald Trumps SPOCTUS nominee will overturn Row-v-Wade....http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/trump-my-scotus-nominee-may-try-to-overturn-roe-v-wade/ar-BBsV9kN?ocid=spartandhp


but but @Corso312 said that would never happen


Corso312 said:


> I don't think any politician has that power to go back in time 50 years..the major difference ( I thought) from the parties was..
> 
> Wars- foreign nation building -
> Defense spending
> ...


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2016)

"SCOTUS", and maybe that's what it will take to engage Americans with their government. 

Shillary won't be looking out for you or me, that's for sure!


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2016)

FBI has no deadline for Clinton server investigation....http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/fbi-director-no-external-deadline-for-finishing-clinton-email-probe/ar-BBsVQrG?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## londonfog (May 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> "SCOTUS", and maybe that's what it will take to engage Americans with their government.
> 
> Shillary won't be looking out for you or me, that's for sure!


no seriously how old are you...like 19


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 11, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Unions are not superpacs?





londonfog said:


> @Padawanbater2 what chesus just said ^^^


"Sanders says on the stump that “it is unacceptable that we have a corrupt campaign finance system which allows millionaires, billionaires and large corporations to contribute as much as they want to super PACs to elect candidates who will represent their special interests.” *According to Open Secrets, the total number of contributors who have given more than $200 to National Nurses United for Patient Protection this election cycle is a big, fat zero.* The money comes from nurses’ union dues. According to a survey of 1,100 nurses conducted by the Lippincott Nursing Center, unionized nurses make, on average, $57,000 per year."

"More importantly, Michael Lighty, the nurses’ union’s director of public policy, says the nurses’ super PAC functions just the way the Supreme Court’s conservative majority fantasized that they would: *with genuine independence from the Sanders’ campaign.* “In the case of real super PACs, the independence is a fallacy, and when they talk about us – comparing us to those other super PACs – *it’s a false equivalency*,” he said."

"The FEC looks at coordination on the level of individual communications. It’s kosher for a super PAC to have general conversations about strategy with a campaign, as long as they don’t work together to produce specific ads. Michael Lighty says that while members of the nurses’ union itself are regularly in touch with the Sanders campaign, *the super PAC “is a segregated entity within the union,” and its personnel “have not had any strategic discussions with the campaign. I never talk to the campaign and my key staff does not talk to the campaign.*”"

"*So, yes, there’s a super PAC backing Bernie Sanders candidacy, but Sanders is absolutely right when he says his campaign doesn’t have a super PAC.* The million-dollar checks and rampant coordination between the other campaigns and their super PACs is nothing short of scandalous, and while it may be a scandal that’s not widely known outside the Beltway, political journalists who suggest that Sanders is a hypocrite understand perfectly well why that claim is false."


If you disagree with any of that, which I'm sure you will, name his SuperPAC


----------



## londonfog (May 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Sanders says on the stump that “it is unacceptable that we have a corrupt campaign finance system which allows millionaires, billionaires and large corporations to contribute as much as they want to super PACs to elect candidates who will represent their special interests.” *According to Open Secrets, the total number of contributors who have given more than $200 to National Nurses United for Patient Protection this election cycle is a big, fat zero.* The money comes from nurses’ union dues. According to a survey of 1,100 nurses conducted by the Lippincott Nursing Center, unionized nurses make, on average, $57,000 per year."
> 
> "More importantly, Michael Lighty, the nurses’ union’s director of public policy, says the nurses’ super PAC functions just the way the Supreme Court’s conservative majority fantasized that they would: *with genuine independence from the Sanders’ campaign.* “In the case of real super PACs, the independence is a fallacy, and when they talk about us – comparing us to those other super PACs – *it’s a false equivalency*,” he said."
> 
> ...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


>


What's the name of Bernie's campaigns SuperPAC?


----------



## londonfog (May 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What's the name of Bernie's campaigns SuperPAC?


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2016/02/11/sanderss-claim-that-he-does-not-have-a-super-pac/

*The Facts*
A “super PAC” is a type of independent expenditure committee that can raise and spend unlimited amounts of money. Unlike a traditional PAC, or political action committee, super PACs can’t donate directly to a political candidate. They’re not supposed to work with the candidates they support.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2016/02/11/sanderss-claim-that-he-does-not-have-a-super-pac/
> 
> *The Facts*
> A “super PAC” is a type of independent expenditure committee that can raise and spend unlimited amounts of money. Unlike a traditional PAC, or political action committee, super PACs can’t donate directly to a political candidate. They’re not supposed to work with the candidates they support.


From the Washington Post article you linked;

"Technically, there is no super PAC sanctioned by Sanders in the same way that other candidates have."

"In the age of dark money and unlimited fundraising opportunities via super PACs, *it’s fair for Sanders to make the distinction that he, unlike Clinton and most of the Republican candidates, is not affiliated with the super PAC.* Sanders does not have a sanctioned super PAC that acts as an extension of his campaign and is affiliated with wealthy donor networks or corporate industries, in the way that other presidential candidates do."

So there you have it, the Sanders campaign does not have a SuperPAC (my previous post already debunked this claim, we could have saved some time had you just looked at that instead)


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> From the Washington Post article you linked;
> 
> "Technically, there is no super PAC sanctioned by Sanders in the same way that other candidates have."
> 
> ...


Butbutbutbut- NUH UH!

LOL


----------



## ChesusRice (May 11, 2016)

Elizabeth Warren is looking at being Clintons VP


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Elizabeth Warren is looking at being Clintons VP


she's ok but i'd rather have bernie


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> There are a lot of strong arguments for Mr Sanders' candidacy in this analysis. Most of the reasons I think he's the right choice are listed plus a few new gems- cleanest record of any presidential candidate in the last century, vs a very possible indictment, anyone?
> 
> The groundswell of popular support for Bernie is undeniable, even the most biased 'news' outlets can't hide it.
> 
> I think that if the democratic party fucks up somehow and DOESN'T nominate him, it will be a career ending mistake for a lot of 'liberal' apparatchiks... while they watch the Chump cruise to victory.





Padawanbater2 said:


> Wasserman is preparing to be out on her ass, progressives in Florida are positioning to oust her from congress next cycle because of the way she handled the process. Keep an eye out for Tim Canova in that district, the results of that election should be a good indicator of where the party goes in the future.


Wasserman Schultz’s liberal challenger set to announce $1M haul


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 11, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Elizabeth Warren is looking at being Clintons VP


Elizabeth Warren on VP nod: ‘I’m not thinking about another job’


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Elizabeth Warren is looking at being Clintons VP


She'd make a fantastic running mate for Mr Sanders because they're both on the same progressive page. They'd make a killer team for going after Wall St and corporate corruption!

And, they'd be an unstoppable combination through the election and beyond. If y'all think they'd be stymied by an uncooperative Congress, just you wait and see what those two could do with the bully pulpit of the Presidency itself! 

They'd have millions screaming in the streets for the heads of corrupt American corporations. And you know THAT'S what has corporate America REALLY terrified!


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Elizabeth Warren on VP nod: ‘I’m not thinking about another job’


The whole thing is an attempted preemptive strike against the Sanders campaign. 

Ms. Warren is not fooled.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 11, 2016)

Share

Tweet

Share

Comment
advertisement



Elizabeth Warren is declining to say whether she would consider running on the Democratic ticket with Hillary Clinton, insisting instead that she's focused on her current job and that Democrats still have to "get all of our nominations settled."


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 11, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Elizabeth Warren is declining to say whether she would consider running on the Democratic ticket with Hillary Clinton, insisting instead that she's focused on her current job and that Democrats still have to "get all of our nominations settled."


I doubt she'd take the job even if it was offered. If she did, it might bring in some progressive voters, but I think it would probably hurt Warren's reputation more than it would help Clinton's administration.


----------



## londonfog (May 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> From the Washington Post article you linked;
> 
> "Technically, there is no super PAC sanctioned by Sanders in the same way that other candidates have."
> 
> ...


a super PAC financed by the nurses union. The National Nurses United for Patient Protection has spent nearly $1.2 million as of February 2016 in support of Sanders, including on mailers and a bus tour through several key early primary states.

The group filed with the Federal Election Commission as a super PAC in September 2010..

He also took money from Hillary PAC, back when he was running for senate in 2006. Had no problem taking her money then


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> a super PAC financed by the nurses union. The National Nurses United for Patient Protection has spent nearly $1.2 million as of February 2016 in support of Sanders, including on mailers and a bus tour through several key early primary states.
> 
> The group filed with the Federal Election Commission as a super PAC in September 2010..
> 
> He also took money from Hillary PAC, back when he was running for senate in 2006. Had no problem taking her money then


The Sanders campaign has no affiliation with any SuperPACs, the nurses union is a separate entity entirely, they don't make decisions or coordinate with the Sanders campaign

Not to mention a group of nurses giving individual contributions of under $200 is a far cry from financial institutions and corporations investing millions into SuperPACS that fund Clinton and the republicans campaigns. You're grasping.


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The Sanders campaign has no affiliation with any SuperPACs, the nurses union is a separate entity entirely, they don't make decisions or coordinate with the Sanders campaign
> 
> Not to mention a group of nurses giving individual contributions of under $200 is a far cry from financial institutions and corporations investing millions into SuperPACS that fund Clinton and the republicans campaigns. You're grasping.


Besides, doesn't he say out of the other side of his mouth that SuperPACs are just fine and aren't a corrupting influence? 

What shocks me is how anyone could take such a hypocrite seriously.


----------



## londonfog (May 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The Sanders campaign has no affiliation with any SuperPACs, the nurses union is a separate entity entirely, they don't make decisions or coordinate with the Sanders campaign
> 
> Not to mention a group of nurses giving individual contributions of under $200 is a far cry from financial institutions and corporations investing millions into SuperPACS that fund Clinton and the republicans campaigns. You're grasping.


Not gasping at all. You Bernie people like believing Bernie is some kind of god. No Super Pac can coordinate with a campaign. Hillary does not do it either, but Bernie and Hillary have Super PACS that go out and campaign for them. SO Bernie needs to stop with the bullshit.
Again why did Bernie accept money from Hillary PAC if she so dirty and wrong, by the way she gets her campaign funds


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2016)

ky man said:


> You will have 2 picks when the day comes,the bitch or TRUMP and I will pick TRUMP..KY


Not true. You can vote for anyone you like, there are votes for Mickey Mouse every election. 

I'll be voting for Mr Sanders because I think only he will do what needs to be done.


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Not true. You can vote for anyone you like, there are votes for Mickey Mouse every election.
> 
> I'll be voting for Mr Sanders because I think only he will do what needs to be done.


There you go.........Clinton/Sanders 2016


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Besides, doesn't he say out of the other side of his mouth that SuperPACs are just fine and aren't a corrupting influence?
> 
> What shocks me is how anyone could take such a hypocrite seriously.


He's trying to paint Sanders as a hypocrite, even though his own source said the opposite of what he said it says.. 


londonfog said:


> Not gasping at all. You Bernie people like believing Bernie is some kind of god. No Super Pac can coordinate with a campaign. Hillary does not do it either, but Bernie and Hillary have Super PACS that go out and campaign for them. SO Bernie needs to stop with the bullshit.
> Again why did Bernie accept money from Hillary PAC if she so dirty and wrong, by the way she gets her campaign funds


Nice strawman

Yes, you are completely grasping. Explain to me how a union made up of nurses giving individual contributions of less than $200 that does not coordinate with the Sanders campaign means Sanders has a SuperPAC?


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He's trying to paint Sanders as a hypocrite, even though his own source said the opposite of what he said it says..
> 
> Nice strawman
> 
> Yes, you are completely grasping. Explain to me how a union made up of nurses giving individual contributions of less than $200 that does not coordinate with the Sanders campaign means Sanders has a SuperPAC?


When he doesn't know his definitions. 

But.... CUZ!


----------



## abe supercro (May 11, 2016)

ky man said:


> You will have 2 picks when the day comes,the bitch or tRUMP


Are you a feminist and whatnot?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> When he doesn't know his definitions.
> 
> But.... CUZ!


I'm not sure why we should be concerned about a group of nurses donating to Sanders' campaign anyway, doesn't that just mean that the people working in the healthcare industry support his positions about healthcare? That would coincide with the support he's already received from doctors; 2,000 doctors say Bernie Sanders has the right approach to health care

Nurses are not spending hundreds of thousands to millions of dollars donating to political campaigns *in hopes of receiving a return on their investment like financial institutions and corporations are*. They're doing it because they actually support his positions, they call that democracy where I come from


----------



## londonfog (May 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He's trying to paint Sanders as a hypocrite, even though his own source said the opposite of what he said it says..
> 
> Nice strawman
> 
> Yes, you are completely grasping. Explain to me how a union made up of nurses giving individual contributions of less than $200 that does not coordinate with the Sanders campaign means Sanders has a SuperPAC?


The group filed with the Federal Election Commission as a super PAC in September 2010. 
He is a hypocrite. You can't complain about PAC money and how money is ruining elections, When you accepting the same money. 
But no worries, the people are rejecting his tired message. It will all be over soon and we can all vote Democrat Nov 8th


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm not sure why we should be concerned about a group of nurses donating to Sanders' campaign anyway, doesn't that just mean that the people working in the healthcare industry support his positions about healthcare? That would coincide with the support he's already received from doctors; 2,000 doctors say Bernie Sanders has the right approach to health care
> 
> Nurses are not spending hundreds of thousands to millions of dollars donating to political campaigns *in hopes of receiving a return on their investment like financial institutions and corporations are*. They're doing it because they actually support his positions, they call that democracy where I come from


Well- not exactly. Democracy has to do with VOTING, not campaign contributions.


----------



## abe supercro (May 11, 2016)

Sacramento Tues
 media blackout


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The group filed with the Federal Election Commission as a super PAC in September 2010.
> He is a hypocrite. You can't complain about PAC money and how money is ruining elections, When you accepting the same money.
> But no worries, the people are rejecting his tired message. It will all be over soon and we can all vote Democrat Nov 8th


So because a SuperPAC backs sanders, that means Sanders has a SuperPAC? 

Could you explain that?


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Sacramento Tues
> View attachment 3679302 media blackout


Yeah. No news here, Bernie just packed another stadium while Shillary can't seem to get anyone to show up unless she pays them.

I'd ask wtf is wrong with this country- but I already know.

Corporate America had best get its affairs in order. Their time is coming to an end.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 11, 2016)

"Bernie’s candidacy is not, and has never been, about Bernie – as he is the first to admit. It’s a movement to reclaim our democracy and economy from the moneyed interests. His victories show how strong and determined that movement is -- and why it will not end with the Democratic convention or, even if he beats the odds and wins the presidency, it will not end with his inauguration. Not even a President Sanders can possibly do what needs to be done on his own. It is up to us. We must and will keep fighting until the savage inequalities of income, wealth, and political power in America are reversed." -Robert Reich


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "*Bernie’s candidacy is not, and has never been, about Bernie – as he is the first to admit. It’s a movement to reclaim our democracy and economy* from the moneyed interests. His victories show how strong and determined that movement is -- and why it will not end with the Democratic convention or, even if he beats the odds and wins the presidency, it will not end with his inauguration. Not even a President Sanders can possibly do what needs to be done on his own. It is up to us. We must and will keep fighting until the savage inequalities of income, wealth, and political power in America are reversed." -Robert Reich


That's why Bernie will do the right thing when he see's the best way to beat Trump is by joining forces with Hillary in Nov.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Donald Trumps SCOTUS nominee will overturn Row-v-Wade....http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/trump-my-scotus-nominee-may-try-to-overturn-roe-v-wade/ar-BBsV9kN?ocid=spartandhp


Who picks the Supreme Court remains the most important point about this election. Where we're at right now has a lot to do with who appointed judges between 1980-2008...


----------



## londonfog (May 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So because a SuperPAC backs sanders, that means Sanders has a SuperPAC?
> 
> Could you explain that?


he is the one complaining about money in elections but hey why we arguing. Bernie does not have a chance in hell catching Hillary in delegates. Lets prepare for November 8th by voting Democratic


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Who picks the Supreme Court remains the most important point about this election. Where we're at right now has a lot to do with who appointed judges between 1980-2008...


Not as much as you might think.


----------



## schuylaar (May 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Sacramento Tues
> View attachment 3679302 media blackout


Don't even start..Sanders earned every voter out there.


----------



## schuylaar (May 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Who picks the Supreme Court remains the most important point about this election. Where we're at right now has a lot to do with who appointed judges between 1980-2008...


Yet there are no openings on the Supreme Court..why the concern?


----------



## londonfog (May 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yet there are no openings on the Supreme Court..why the concern?


----------



## schuylaar (May 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yeah. No news here, Bernie just packed another stadium while Shillary can't seem to get anyone to show up unless she pays them.
> 
> I'd ask wtf is wrong with this country bit I already know.
> 
> Corporate America best get its affairs in order. Their time is coming to an end.


I wonder how much CheesyFog gets paid to try to derail this thread?


----------



## londonfog (May 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I wonder how much CheesyFog gets paid to try to derail this thread?


Serious question...If Bernie wanted you to have his child, would you ?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yet there are no openings on the Supreme Court..why the concern?


Did Scalia come back to life? How long has the court been slanted to the right?


ttystikk said:


> Not as much as you might think.


Citizens United v. FEC alone makes my point... You want change right? The judicial branch is 33% of government. Change THAT too.


----------



## Corso312 (May 11, 2016)

Why would Trump think he can appoint anybody? Obama is appointing the next justice..the court was stacked righty by Bush..Roe v Wade survived.. Don't believe the hype


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Why would Trump think he can appoint anybody? Obama is appointing the next justice..the court was stacked righty by Bush..Roe v Wade survived.. Don't believe the hype


because the republicans will refuse to approve any Obama nomination.....


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2016)

I'm glad Bernie is so much more level headed than most of his supporters. He'll do the right thing


----------



## Corso312 (May 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'm glad Bernie is so much more level headed than most of his supporters. He'll do the right thing




You and London seem nervous lately, starting to feel the heat or perhaps the Bern!


----------



## Fogdog (May 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You and London seem nervous lately, starting to feel the heat or perhaps the Bern!


 Even the most ardent supporters for Hillary have nothing other than this strange notion that we should vote for Hillary because other people did. It's really all they've been saying for the past month or so. Dumb argument.


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2016)

The argument is "Anyone but Trump".....and you Bernie kids get all wacko about Bernie & damn us all!


----------



## ky man (May 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yeah. No news here, Bernie just packed another stadium while Shillary can't seem to get anyone to show up unless she pays them.
> 
> I'd ask wtf is wrong with this country bit I already know.
> 
> Corporate America best get its affairs in order. Their time is coming to an end.


I hope your rite..ky


----------



## ky man (May 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> That's why Bernie will do the right thing when he see's the best way to beat Trump is by joining forces with Hillary in Nov.


IF he dos that, he will never get elected again not even for dog warden..ky


----------



## ky man (May 11, 2016)

That bitch should do the rite thing and just quit and back the burn but she is only in the raise for her and her famileys personal money gain.ky


tangerinegreen555 said:


> Who picks the Supreme Court remains the most important point about this election. Where we're at right now has a lot to do with who appointed judges between 1980-2008...


IF she wins no one will ever have a legal black gun but the gangs..ky


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Even the most ardent supporters for Hillary have nothing other than this strange notion that we should vote for Hillary because other people did. It's really all they've been saying for the past month or so. Dumb argument.


Dumb and as useless as a colander for storing water. 

Where's the substantive debate? "Bring them to heel!"

I'm having trouble thinking of any reason to vote for her. The Bill & Shill show is winding down, I'm afraid. Their only chance now is to outright subvert the will of the people, but of course they're old hands at that. 

Musashi warned against underestimating one's enemies. There's much more to come... like perhaps an FBI indictment. 

Meanwhile, just the word that Bernie is coming to speak is enough to fill stadiums. The media blackout is enough to shred whatever credibility the corporate news machine may have had left.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Out of all the BernieBabies you might be the only one to take the time to read this. Tells why some people don't care for Bernie
> https://medium.com/@robinalperstein/on-becoming-anti-bernie-ee87943ae699#.luu6pq2xu



Soooo the hard work is to compromise??

"The hard work is to draft a bill that your co-legislators can get behind.." 

No thanks, bust up the good ol' network, bust up big money/slavery. 

Shillary is in the tank for prison for profit...wall street huge exploiting profits..... walmart exploiting the welfare system subsidizing a large portion of their workforce on the back of the tax payer while they laugh to the bank. On and on... I'd rather stand up for the same things and get nowhere if it means bringing awareness to the problem, than compromise and lose site of what's right.


----------



## ky man (May 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> because the republicans will refuse to approve any Obama nomination.....


And iam glad for I like black guns and love to hunt..ky


----------



## ky man (May 11, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Soooo the hard work is to compromise??
> 
> "The hard work is to draft a bill that your co-legislators can get behind.."
> 
> ...


YOUR post is one of the smartest post I have ever read.thank you from the heart...ky


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Soooo the hard work is to compromise??
> 
> "The hard work is to draft a bill that your co-legislators can get behind.."
> 
> ...


Plus Rep!


----------



## Corso312 (May 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> The argument is "Anyone but Trump".....and you Bernie kids get all wacko about Bernie & damn us all!





What if our argument is " Bernie or who gives a fuck".


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What if our argument is " Bernie or who gives a fuck".


it Damns us all.....thanks


----------



## ky man (May 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What if our argument is " Bernie or who gives a fuck".


if you cant vote for Bernie vote TRUMP as I will..ky...ALWAYS go vote


----------



## Corso312 (May 11, 2016)

Trump is a clown, hillary is phony crook...I'm voting Bernie or not voting at all.


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What if our argument is " Bernie or who gives a fuck".


Or the closely related, "Bernie or what's the difference?"


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Trump is a clown, hillary is phony crook...I'm voting Bernie or not voting at all.


Vote for Bernie, even if he's not nominated. The message will be received, loud and clear, no matter what.


----------



## Corso312 (May 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Or the closely related, "Bernie or what's the difference?"




You're a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Vote for Bernie, even if he's not nominated. The message will be received, loud and clear, no matter what.


Also ditch the democratic party after this primary is over


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Also ditch the democratic party after this primary is over


And THAT'S the message we're sending! 

No more voter suppression!


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2016)

I've got my Democrat California ballot right here in front of me......


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2016)

I'm tempted to vote for Bernie in the primary just to send a message....I'm going to vote against Trump either way in Nov


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'm tempted to vote for Bernie in the primary just to send a message....I'm going to vote against Trump either way in Nov


THAT'S the spirit! 

Join the Sandernista revolution!


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> THAT'S the spirit!
> 
> Join the Sandernista revolution!


 I've said all along "anyone but Trump"


----------



## doublejj (May 11, 2016)

I figure most Hillary supporters are diehard Democrats like myself & will switch over to Bernie before they would ever put Trump in the white house. If you combine Bernie's poll numbers & Hillary's numbers, Trump doesn't have a chance.


----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I figure most Hillary supporters are diehard Democrats like myself & will switch over to Bernie before they would ever put Trump in the white house. If you combine Bernie's poll numbers & Hillary's numbers, Trump doesn't have a chance.


Truth, right here. Never let it be said that the average Bernie supporter wants to see the Chump in the Oval Office.


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

I as many others would love to see Bernie be are next president,but I will never vote for that bitch..i will vote for Bernie also if he gets the chance to run aginst trump and I hope he dos...ky


----------



## ChesusRice (May 12, 2016)

I'm voting for whoever is the Democratic nominee in November.
Anyone that says they will write in a candidate that isn't there or stay home is a vote for Trump


----------



## londonfog (May 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Even the most ardent supporters for Hillary have nothing other than this strange notion that we should vote for Hillary because other people did. It's really all they've been saying for the past month or so. Dumb argument.


WTF, we have had this discussion before. You even said one of my reasons for voting Democrat were good, but not good enough for you


londonfog said:


> We can agree that Bernie started too late and didn't catch on quick enough.
> I will vote for Hillary for the SCOTUS picks. I'm seeing at least two maybe three coming up.





Fogdog said:


> Yours is a good reason but not enough for me. If the party continues its movement to the right, then I'm stepping off the bus.


Discussed and was actually agreed a good reason. Now you say we don't have one WTF


----------



## londonfog (May 12, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm voting for whoever is the Democratic nominee in November.
> Anyone that says they will write in a candidate that isn't there or stay home is a vote for Trump


You are a wise man, just like Bernard Sanders, He also will be voting Democratic come November 8th.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If you take all the BernieBabies on this site you actually would have only two votes, so fuck em


Fuck em, then. Good luck


----------



## londonfog (May 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Fuck em, then. Good luck


Yup Fuck em. Like I said total of two votes.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So you had to make another account to say this ?


Paranoid delusional? Dunno who you are but you are out of your tree with this one.


----------



## londonfog (May 12, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Paranoid delusional? Dunno who you are but you are out of your tree with this one.


ok


----------



## CannaBruh (May 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> ok


If you'd like to make a hard accusation please do, or refrain from vague implications, it's pretty chicken-shit.


----------



## londonfog (May 12, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> If you'd like to make a hard accusation please do, or refrain from vague implications, it's pretty chicken-shit.


move along.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (May 12, 2016)

Many changes..for the best.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 12, 2016)

Bernie FTW


----------



## Corso312 (May 12, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> If you'd like to make a hard accusation please do, or refrain from vague implications, it's pretty chicken-shit.





Chicken shit? Nah...he's just lulling himself into some strange alternate reality..he can't come to grips that 75% of Bernie backers despise Clinton.. It helps him sleep @ nite.


----------



## Fogdog (May 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> WTF, we have had this discussion before. You even said one of my reasons for voting Democrat were good, but not good enough for you


I said the argument that you keep repeating is dumb. The one regarding the Supreme Court is a good one but also applies to Bernie. We were talking about your apparent queasiness about the current election. Keep your shirt on.


----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2016)

The only people who think Bernie Sanders has no chance in the democratic primary are those who believe the biased and obviously collusive mass media narrative. 

The man keeps filling stadiums with people who want to see him, hear his message and support his candidacy, even while Shillary can't fill a small meeting hall without compensation.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> That's why Bernie will do the right thing when he see's the best way to beat Trump is by joining forces with Hillary in Nov.


That makes no sense. If bernie backs hillary, that would make him a fraud.


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That makes no sense. If bernie backs hillary, that would make him a fraud.


it would make him sober


----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> it would make him sober


If selling your soul is what happens when you're sober, pass the fuckin bowl! 

Bernie has been rock solid on message for THIRTY YEARS. His message isn't going to change, nor will his outlook.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> it would make him sober


That makes you a bigot. Judging others for different views. 

There are bigots everywhere. The media actually encourages bigotry NOT tolerance. Don't just listen. Investigate!


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If selling your soul is what happens when you're sober, pass the fuckin bowl!
> 
> Bernie has been rock solid on message for THIRTY YEARS. His message isn't going to change, nor will his outlook.


well if Bernie is going to be as inflexible as the republicans then maybe I will have to vote for Hillary.


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2016)

You guy's don't seem to understand we are rearranging the deck chairs while the Trump iceberg is looming in the distance.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

Good morning, schuy. Here is some Wifi OG.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You guy's don't seem to understand we are rearranging the deck chairs while the Trump iceberg is looming in the distance.


We see the iceberg from 15 miles away. The captain orders the ship to stay the course. "Full speed ahead" shouts the accursed. The next thing we heard was, "rich women and children first"!


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> We see the iceberg from 15 miles away. The captain orders the ship to stay the course. "Full speed ahead" shouts the accursed. The next thing we heard was, "rich women and children first"!


no were too busy arguing over who sits in front of who for the best view...


----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2016)

Allowing corporations to run our country IS the iceberg. No one but Bernie Sanders wants to change course.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 12, 2016)

Profits >> people has been the course

Time for this shit to end


----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Profits >> people has been the course
> 
> Time for this shit to end


Profits before EVERYTHING, including people, morality, ethics, environment...


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2016)

You guys should take an early American history class next semester. This country was formed buy & for corporations. The original 13 colonies were Corporation States that formed a business charter for mutual support against Brittan....


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2016)

ky man said:


> I have been a diehard dem, all my life so if the burn gets the nomation I will vote for him but if he don't get to run for president I will vote for trump,there is no way in hell that I would vote for that bitch for I got children and grand children to think about,ky


You feel the same way about Hillary as I do about Trump...."No way in hell"


----------



## CannaBruh (May 12, 2016)

America and all of those corporations and largely those companies that still exist today, did so on the backs of slavery... so it's not always to say is best as the way it was always done. Time to make shit right, human to human. If we put the energy in to make life better for the next guy, we might find no need for all this profit... unless it's power and ego and all that nonsense then none of this means shit to you anyways.


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You guys should take an early American history class next semester. This country was formed buy & for corporations. The original 13 colonies were Corporation States that formed a business charter for mutual support against Brittan....


it was a different time then.Now people can not make a decent living by working so they stop working to get free stuff that help them and there famileys moor then working dos it is becoming a slave country for every one but the 1 percent of the rich people...JJ YOUR A SMART MAN I do know that and deep down you know are country can not take a nother dem, like that bitch with out destroying this country moor to hurt are children and grand children.JJ lets just hope and pray that the burn gets to run for president for if he don't people will never vote for that bitch and I will vote for trump..ky..ps no mater what you and I can always stay friends and with no bad luck I will get to meet you in 2017...ky


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2016)

ky man said:


> it was a different time then.Now people can not make a decent living by working so they stop working to get free stuff that help them and there famileys moor then working dos it is becoming a slave country for every one but the 1 percent of the rich people...JJ YOUR A SMART MAN I do know that and deep down you know are country can not take a nother dem, like that bitch with out destroying this country moor to hurt are children and grand children.JJ lets just hope and pray that the burn gets to run for president for if he don't people will never vote for that bitch and I will vote for trump..ky..ps no mater what you and I can always stay friends and with no bad luck I will get to meet you in 2017...ky


Brah, you cannot mix politics & fun or business....lol see you at the BBQ


----------



## CannaBruh (May 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> ....lol see you at the BBQ


My wife is killer in the kitchen, what should we bring?


----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2016)

ky man said:


> it was a different time then.Now people can not make a decent living by working so they stop working to get free stuff that help them and there famileys moor then working dos it is becoming a slave country for every one but the 1 percent of the rich people...JJ YOUR A SMART MAN I do know that and deep down you know are country can not take a nother dem, like that bitch with out destroying this country moor to hurt are children and grand children.JJ lets just hope and pray that the burn gets to run for president for if he don't people will never vote for that bitch and I will vote for trump..ky..ps no mater what you and I can always stay friends and with no bad luck I will get to meet you in 2017...ky


It isn't that Shillary is a Democrat, it's that corporate America has purchased the allegiances of BOTH parties to their own ends, and that she's not enough different from her republican 'opponents' for the dem vs rep distinction to matter. And frankly, Donald the Chump is the worst of the lot;

As you can see, our whole political spectrum is badly skewed in this country; Bernie Sanders the 'socialist' is actually a CENTRIST, far from what corporate owned mass media would have us believe.


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

JJ I know your a good man and I do thank you with all my heart brother,see at that BBQ in 2017..ky..ps lets keep praying that the burn wins for I love every thing about him and so do my friends.


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2016)

This country was founded for Corporations & needs corporations today as much as ever. Look what Elon Musk is doing at SpaceX & Tesla & SolarCity. We need to work on the regulations that keep corporations here & are fare to American workers......this ain't rocket science


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It isn't that Shillary is a Democrat, it's that corporate America has purchased the allegiances of BOTH parties to their own ends, and that she's not enough different from her republican 'opponents' for the dem vs rep distinction to matter. And frankly, Donald the Chump is the worst of the lot;
> View attachment 3679873
> As you can see, our whole political spectrum us badly skewed in this country; Bernie Sanders the 'socialist' is actually a CENTRIST, far from what corporate owned mass media would have us believe.


I agree with most of that.both sides dem, and rep, partys has sold out the American people time and time again.I don't think Burnie will sell us out and I do think he would make a great president and I have said that from the start.trump I cant say for sure if he would sale us out or not for he has never help no publick office in the past,but we know that shillary has sold us all out her and bill both do every chance they get.so if Burnie don't get to run I will be forced to vote for trump and HOPE..ky


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> This country was founded for Corporations & needs corporations today as much as ever. Look what Elon Musk is doing at SpaceX & Tesla & SolarCity. We need to work on the regulations that keep corporations here & are fare to American workers......this ain't rocket science


I do agree with that they just need to pay a worker a beater wage so the worker can have a life for him and his family..I told you that you was a good man hell if I live by you you mite even teach me beater spellingLOL ..ky


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

And how to grow bigger plants..ky


----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> This country was founded for Corporations & needs corporations today as much as ever. Look what Elon Musk is doing at SpaceX & Tesla & SolarCity. We need to work on the regulations that keep corporations here & are fare to American workers......this ain't rocket science


Agreed on all counts. The philosophy should be how corporations work FOR people, not the other way around.


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> My wife is killer in the kitchen, what should we bring?


I always roast a pig & the rest is 'pot luck'......


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

And that pig looks great and so dos the people having a great time togeather as it should be.i cant wait to be a part of that big family...ky


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

I will halft to buy smoothing from a store to bring,for I will fly there and rent a car..ky


----------



## Fogdog (May 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That makes no sense. If bernie backs hillary, that would make him a fraud.





doublejj said:


> You guys should take an early American history class next semester. This country was formed buy & for corporations. The original 13 colonies were Corporation States that formed a business charter for mutual support against Brittan....


Corporations with stock that are legally treated as people didn't come into existence until Andrew Jackson was prez. It was at that time the soulless and immortal company came into existence. Until then, companies were privately held and under the ownership usually of one person or a family that had a human stake in the concern and people working for it. This is still very much the norm in Europe. But not here. There is no real reason why we should put the rights of companies at the same level as people.


----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Corporations with stock that are legally treated as people didn't come into existence until Andrew Jackson was prez. It was at that time the soulless and immortal company came into existence. Until then, companies were privately held and under the ownership usually of one person or a family that had a human stake in the concern and people working for it. This is still very much the norm in Europe. But not here. There is no real reason why we should put the rights of companies at the same level as people.


...and there are lots of really good reasons NOT to.

Corporate personhood is a concept that is quite simply corrosive to democracy itself.


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2016)

all this corporate bashing....what brand of phone are you typing this on?


----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> all this corporate bashing....what brand of phone are you typing this on?


Link the post where I said I hate corporations. You won't find one, because the corporations themselves aren't the problem; it's corporate governance and the regulatory environment that's gone off the rails. 

Google the term 'regulatory capture' and you'll see what I mean. That's one example, by no means exhaustive.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You guys should take an early American history class next semester. This country was formed buy & for corporations. The original 13 colonies were Corporation States that formed a business charter for mutual support against Brittan....


But now "our" Corps have formed alliances with foreign governments for mutual support against The Union. (see Boeing) (see Congress).


----------



## bravedave (May 12, 2016)

What Bernie is NOT...

http://www.thedailyliberator.com/bernie-sanders-not-scandinavian-style-socialist/


----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> But now "our" Corps have formed alliances with foreign governments for mutual support against The Union. (see Boeing) (see Congress).


And this is exactly the kind of shit we need to elect Mr Sanders to stop. He won't do it FOR us, but he'll use the Presidential bully pulpit and provide a rallying point for citizens of our nation to do the heavy lifting and handle the details.

Reinstate Glass-Steagall!

Vive la Sandernista revolution!


----------



## Fogdog (May 12, 2016)

bravedave said:


> What Bernie is NOT...
> 
> http://www.thedailyliberator.com/bernie-sanders-not-scandinavian-style-socialist/


horseshit


----------



## bravedave (May 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> horseshit


What is? Lots of stats laid out there. What are you disagreeing with.


----------



## Fogdog (May 12, 2016)

bravedave said:


> What is? Lots of stats laid out there. What are you disagreeing with.


It was a load of propaganda crap, starting with that ridiculous bit about regressive taxes in Scandinavia. 
http://www.usnews.com/opinion/economic-intelligence/2014/12/18/why-sweden-denmark-and-norway-have-high-taxes-and-still-show-up-to-work

Dave, you read a bunch of shit.


----------



## bravedave (May 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> It was a load of propaganda crap, starting with that ridiculous bit about regressive taxes in Scandinavia.
> http://www.usnews.com/opinion/economic-intelligence/2014/12/18/why-sweden-denmark-and-norway-have-high-taxes-and-still-show-up-to-work
> 
> Dave, you read a bunch of shit.


I do read a bunch. And remember what I read...like nowhere in the article are taxes said to be regressive. So you have nothing? Your article may be interesting but the point is the fact that Bernie is more Mussolini than Sven.


----------



## Fogdog (May 12, 2016)

bravedave said:


> I do read a bunch. And remember what I read...like nowhere in the article are taxes said to be regressive. So you have nothing? Your article may be interesting but the point is the fact that Bernie is more Mussolini than Sven.


Oh no, it said that poor people pay higher rates. Regressive taxation. And totally not true.


----------



## bravedave (May 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Oh no, it said that poor people pay higher rates. Regressive taxation. And totally not true.


No it did not. It just said our poor pay less. Not an example of regressive taxation but more an example of your lack of understanding.


----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Oh no, it said that poor people pay higher rates. Regressive taxation. And totally not true.


Anything to distract from the fact that taxes are regressive as FUCK here in the States! 

And the mass media outlets wonder why no one pays attention to them anymore. 

They might try telling the UNVARNISHED truth, for a change.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 13, 2016)

Hillary Clintons Speech to Goldman Sachs
It is pretty Damming to say the least


----------



## Corso312 (May 13, 2016)

Phone running too slow.. Any interesting quotes?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Phone running too slow.. Any interesting quotes?


*Excerpts from Hillary Clinton’s speech. *

“If we are talking about global economic growth, certainly if we’re talking about inclusive prosperity, there is no path forward that does not include the empowerment of women.”

___ 

“When women participate in economy, especially the formal economy, everyone prospers. Productivity, growth, the GDP — all rise when women have the opportunities they deserve.”

___

“In 2012, more than 125 million women around the world started and managed new business ventures. Nearly 100 million _more_ women were running established businesses. And in the US between 1997 and 2007 the number of women-owned businesses grew 44% to nearly 8 million businesses. But we have to, in addition to being optimistic and positive, have awareness of the fact that in developing countries there are too many disappointments for women because they were underserved or unserved.” 

___

“I have to tell you — women are a really good risk to lend to. And there are still too any financial institutions that either don’t know that or don’t believe it”.


----------



## Corso312 (May 13, 2016)

Sounds like londonfog or Hillary leaked those quotes..I mean anything INTERESTING or illegal.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 13, 2016)

“I have to tell you — women are a really good risk to lend to. And there are still too any financial institutions that either don’t know that or don’t believe it”.

What does this mean? It is psychobabble...


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2016)

bravedave said:


> No it did not. It just said our poor pay less. Not an example of regressive taxation but more an example of your lack of understanding.


The poor pay a higher proportionate than the wealthy.


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Chicken shit? Nah...he's just lulling himself into some strange alternate reality..he can't come to grips that 75% of Bernie backers despise Clinton.. It helps him sleep @ nite.


Despise.


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2016)

ky man said:


> JJ I know your a good man and I do thank you with all my heart brother,see at that BBQ in 2017..ky..ps lets keep praying that the burn wins for I love every thing about him and so do my friends.


Then vote him by write-in if he's not the nom.


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2016)

ky man said:


> I do agree with that they just need to pay a worker a beater wage so the worker can have a life for him and his family..I told you that you was a good man hell if I live by you you mite even teach me beater spellingLOL ..ky


The last 40 years we've been convinced by MOP working 80 hours is normal.

It is NOT.


----------



## bravedave (May 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The poor pay a higher proportionate than the wealthy.


Wrong again, but with Bernie's plan that is sure to happen. You go through the money of the rich and/or they move and then that 70% burden the rich were paying falls on everyone else. Then all of a sudden FREE doesn't smell the same. Good luck with that.


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Wrong again, but with Bernie's plan that is sure to happen. You go through the money of the rich and/or they move and then that 70% burden the rich were paying falls on everyone else. Then all of a sudden FREE doesn't smell the same. Good luck with that.


Yes they do..for the last time there is a difference between:

15% of 30k than 11% of millions or billions (reported not actual).

It costs 30k just to SURVIVE in the US.

Don't believe me?

You take 15% from the 30k, then you deduct your housing cost, then you deduct your food cost, then you deduct your clothing cost, then you deduct..see where this goes?

Proportionately, it costs the average American more.


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Then vote him by write-in if he's not the nom.


I would not take your advice and you life shows why


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Sounds like londonfog or Hillary leaked those quotes..I mean anything INTERESTING or illegal.


Wow so bent on hate it blinds you. Your life must truly suck.


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2016)

CNN this morning not one Bernie story.

Like he doesn't even exist.


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> CNN this morning not one Bernie story.
> 
> Like he doesn't even exist.


Right now the only story for Bernie is when he will exit the race


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> CNN this morning not one Bernie story.
> 
> Like he doesn't even exist.


The main stream media is owned by the same people funding Hillary's campaign. You are surprised?

You should vote for Trump when Bernie is pushed out. Only way to show the establishment you are sick of their bullshit.


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The main stream media is owned by the same people funding Hillary's campaign. You are surprised?
> 
> You should vote for Trump when Bernie is pushed out. Only way to show the establishment you are sick of their bullshit.


Only the dumb and stupid would vote for Trump. You yourself can't even name and explain one of his policies.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Only the dumb and stupid would vote for Trump. You yourself can't even name and explain one of his policies.


I have named what I like about him and what he is going to do. The fact that you dont get it does not affect my support.


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I have named what I like about him and what he is going to do. The fact that you dont get it does not affect my support.


We know you like the wall. Dumb ass caveman


----------



## bravedave (May 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yes they do..for the last time there is a difference between:
> 
> 15% of 30k than 11% of millions or billions (reported not actual).
> 
> ...


Sorry, pulling numbers out of your ass does not cut it nor does your argument even apply to the point being made in the article. 

Bottom line is, Bernie's fantasy will shape up more in Venezuela's mode than Sweden's. Not to overlook the fact that Sweden adopted (adopts) conservative, capitalist fixes. (Lowering taxes, reducing spending) when their socialism starts going the way of Greece.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> We know you like the wall. Dumb ass caveman


How many countries have walls? That must make most of the civilized world ... dumbass cavemen.

Maybe dumbass cavemen are smarter that suicidal white guilt liberals.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 14, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Sounds like londonfog or Hillary leaked those quotes..I mean anything INTERESTING or illegal.


She wasn't paid 200k for a speech to say anything controversial or challenging. She was paid because she is a politician and a star.
Sanders wouldn't of turned down that kind of money either


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> How many countries have walls? That must make most of the civilized world ... dumbass cavemen.
> 
> Maybe dumbass cavemen are smarter that suicidal white guilt liberals.


Like I said caveman, I'm sorry your life is so fucked up you have to turn to someone like Trump to make it better. You're a sucker and a fool.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Like I said caveman, I'm sorry your life is so fucked up you have to turn to someone like Trump to make it better. You're a sucker and a fool.


That is the difference between you and me. I am not looking to anyone to make life better for me. I am looking to have government get the fuck out of my way. 

My life is pretty great!! Building a shed today... I am going to now use Caliche as my favorite swear word. Cause that shit is tougher than F***.


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

*Bernie Sanders should stop with the superdelegates already*

It should be clear by now that US Senator Bernie Sanders is not convincing anyone that he has a path to win the Democratic nomination.
Yes, he had an impressive win over Hillary Clinton in West Virginia on Tuesday. But since March, the Sanders campaign has been talking up how it can get superdelegates to flip from Clinton, particularly those from states where Sanders won big.

In the nearly two months since Sanders has been making that argument, even at times when he had some political momentum, it wasn’t happening. The minds of superdelegates are made up, it seems, and the more likely Clinton appears to be the nominee, the greater the incentive will be to stick with her.

In other words: The superdelegate strategy hasn’t worked. Not even close.

https://www.bostonglobe.com/news/politics/2016/05/12/groundgame/LjtcW3JWoo1bTIn5rjqTPP/story.html


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> That is the difference between you and me. I am not looking to anyone to make life better for me. I am looking to have government get the fuck out of my way.
> 
> My life is pretty great!! Building a shed today... I am going to now use Caliche as my favorite swear word. Cause that shit is tougher than F***.


I'm sorry that you think the government is in your way and stopping you from accomplishing anything in life. It must suck for you as a failure. You complain too much to be happy. Sorry your life sucks


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm sorry that you think the government is in your way and stopping you from accomplishing anything in life. It must suck for you as a failure. You complain too much to be happy. Sorry your life sucks


You keep wishing my life sucks and it doesnt so FAIL!! TRUMP!!!


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You keep wishing my life sucks and it doesnt so FAIL!! TRUMP!!!


I don't wish for your life to suck. It just does. You keep trying but you just keep failing. Now you want Trump to save you.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I don't wish for your life to suck. It just does. You keep trying but you just keep failing. Now you want Trump to save you.


I am not a democrat, I dont believe your propaganda. My life is great and I dont want hillary clinton fucking it up in the same direction Obama is... 

You seem to be happy with more regulation, less jobs, more economic malaise, higher taxation and higher debt. I guess your life just doesnt suck enough to compensate for your white guilt!!


----------



## londonfog (May 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am not a democrat, I dont believe your propaganda. My life is great and I dont want hillary clinton fucking it up in the same direction Obama is...
> 
> You seem to be happy with more regulation, less jobs, more economic malaise, higher taxation and higher debt. I guess your life just doesnt suck enough to compensate for your white guilt!!


White quilt ??. LOL. I guess that shows how much you truly don't know. 
Again I'm sorry that you are dumb, broke and a failure, but I really don't think Donald can help you.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am not a democrat, I dont believe your propaganda. My life is great and I dont want hillary clinton fucking it up in the same direction Obama is...
> 
> You seem to be happy with more regulation, less jobs, more economic malaise, higher taxation and higher debt. I guess your life just doesnt suck enough to compensate for your white guilt!!


PLEASE

List examples of how Obama is fucking your life up.

Please pretty please with sugar on top


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> *Bernie Sanders should stop with the superdelegates already*
> 
> It should be clear by now that US Senator Bernie Sanders is not convincing anyone that he has a path to win the Democratic nomination.
> Yes, he had an impressive win over Hillary Clinton in West Virginia on Tuesday. But since March, the Sanders campaign has been talking up how it can get superdelegates to flip from Clinton, particularly those from states where Sanders won big.
> ...


Sadly, not everyone got to vote (see closed caucus).

You know what's in the mind of a super delegate?

What's in it for my state?

Mrs. Clinton has no answer she is still stuck on 'try'.

Run, Bernie run..!


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The main stream media is owned by the same people funding Hillary's campaign. You are surprised?
> 
> You should vote for Trump when Bernie is pushed out. Only way to show the establishment you are sick of their bullshit.


I'm still hopeful he'll be the nom, if not, I'm writing him in.

End of story.


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Sorry, pulling numbers out of your ass does not cut it nor does your argument even apply to the point being made in the article.
> 
> Bottom line is, Bernie's fantasy will shape up more in Venezuela's mode than Sweden's. Not to overlook the fact that Sweden adopted (adopts) conservative, capitalist fixes. (Lowering taxes, reducing spending) when their socialism starts going the way of Greece.


You know, everyone's entitled to their opinion.

I'm writing in Sanders.


----------



## ky man (May 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You know, everyone's entitled to their opinion.
> 
> I'm writing in Sanders.


Why you will just loose your vote? it will be trump or the bitch and I will vote TRUMP for we don't need that crazey bitch in office to sell out the American people like she has in the past fact..kyu


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You know, everyone's entitled to their opinion.
> 
> I'm writing in Sanders.


And if he ultimately endorses her or becomes her running mate, what then? Stranger things have happened...this will be my 12th presidential election.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> suicidal white guilt liberals.


now you are repeating "white genocide" rhetoric.

@Flaming Pie 

are you familiar with the "white genocide" project? they oppose race mixing because they think diversity will end the white race as we know it. this is the exact fucking language they use and i can prove it.

are you still gonna stand by this white supremacist and tell yourself you're not allied with a racist?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I guess your life just doesnt suck enough to compensate for your white guilt!!


did you just accuse a black man of having white guilt?

your white supremacy is really starting to show through now. and your relentless stupidity.


----------



## bravedave (May 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You know, everyone's entitled to their opinion.
> 
> I'm writing in Sanders.


Yeah, but everyone is not entitled to their own facts


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 15, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> She wasn't paid 200k for a speech to say anything controversial or challenging. She was paid because she is a politician and a star.
> Sanders wouldn't of turned down that kind of money either


Of course he would have 






Simple question; if nothing she said in her speeches to financial institutions between 2013-2015 are controversial or damaging to her political campaign, why doesn't she release the transcripts?


NLXSK1 said:


> I am not looking to anyone to make life better for me. I am looking to have government get the fuck out of my way.


Your misunderstanding of the opposition's position is detrimental to you. I'm as left of you as left could be, do you honestly think my beliefs stem from me wanting _someone else_ to make _my life_ better *for me*? Do you really believe that? Do you think that if everything were up to me, that I'd just sit on my ass all day and not contribute anything to society since I didn't have to, since everything was already provided for me?


londonfog said:


> In other words: The superdelegate strategy hasn’t worked. Not even close.


We should totally make an op ed about it then I think, that only makes perfect sense


----------



## Kasuti (May 15, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Of course he would have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the dems should make Hillary release all those transcripts and the reps should make Donald release all his tax statements.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 15, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I think the dems should make Hillary release all those transcripts and the reps should make Donald release all his tax statements.


I agree, if you support transparency in government, why would you oppose that?


----------



## Kasuti (May 15, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I agree, if you support transparency in government, why would you oppose that?


The govt is scared of public transparency. They know that if the general public knew some of the dirty things our govt does in the name of freedom there would riots in the streets.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 15, 2016)

Yeah, I agree with that too


----------



## ChesusRice (May 15, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Of course he would have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Let's see how many paid speaking gigs Sanders turns down when he loses the primary.


----------



## schuylaar (May 15, 2016)

ky man said:


> Why you will just loose your vote? it will be trump or the bitch and I will vote TRUMP for we don't need that crazey bitch in office to sell out the American people like she has in the past fact..kyu


But we need a crazier racist bigot misogynist billionaire who wishes to lower taxes on OTHER WEALTHY..think real hard..that's not you and me.

My VOTE is FOR SANDERS.


----------



## schuylaar (May 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And if he ultimately endorses her or becomes her running mate, what then? Stranger things have happened...this will be my 12th presidential election.


That's not strange at all.

It would be disappointing but not strange.

I'm still hopeful that once ALL the contests have been run, even without the independents that couldn't vote, he will be close enough.

Neither Hillary nor Bernie will have enough delegates at convention..Bernie polls nationally against Trump while Hillary, well she has baggage, she looses..

So if you're so worried..vote Sanders.


----------



## schuylaar (May 15, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Yeah, but everyone is not entitled to their own facts


Everything I post is factual to the best of my knowledge..

Let's break it down if you think you're so smart.

With the exception of news, I'm no longer posting citation for things I've posted over and over..it's a time management thingy.


----------



## schuylaar (May 15, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Well Let's see how many paid speaking gigs Sanders turns down when he loses the primary.


If you're that much of a soothsayer Cheesy, why aren't you doing for a living?

ummmmm, because you are not..you suck at reading the crowd.


----------



## schuylaar (May 15, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> The govt is scared of public transparency. They know that if the general public knew some of the dirty things our govt does in the name of freedom there would riots in the streets.


But neither candidate is the government and yet there is lack of transparency amongst them..bad sign.

Hillary even started putting white noise makers outside her speeches for press to not hear what's going inside her fundraisers.


----------



## schuylaar (May 15, 2016)

Fact: polls indicate Hillary LOOSES to Trump in the General but you won't hear the networks or cable speaking of.

The media has been manipulating the contests all along through selective reporting.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Fact: polls indicate Hillary LOOSES to Trump in the General but you won't hear the networks or cable speaking of.
> 
> The media has been manipulating the contests all along through selective reporting.


Of course it is a vast conspiracy.
Ron Paul actually won in 2008 and 2012


----------



## schuylaar (May 15, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Of course it is a vast conspiracy.
> Ron Paul actually won in 2008 and 2012


Yawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn.

Come back when your debate skill is sharpened..this thread is over your head.


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn.
> 
> Come back when your debate skill is sharpened..this thread is over your head.


Actually Sky this whole election process is WAYYYYYYYYY over your head. Hell it was so over your head you couldn't even vote in the primary. Its so over your head you still think Bernie has a chance. Its so over your head you still waiting for the superdelegates to flip.
Part of me does feel sorry for you. You are being lead down a road of false hope by a stubborn old fool. In 2008 the superdelegates had already flipped by now. They are not going to flip this time around, because the people want Hillary. The elections have decided this. Bernie just wants to make his moment in the sun last a bit longer and he likes when the women show him their tits at his rally's.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Actually Sky this whole election process is WAYYYYYYYYY over your head. Hell it was so over your head you couldn't even vote in the primary. Its so over your head you still think Bernie has a chance. Its so over your head you still waiting for the superdelegates to flip.
> Part of me does feel sorry for you. You are being lead down a road of false hope by a stubborn old fool. In 2008 the superdelegates had already flipped by now. They are not going to flip this time around, because the people want Hillary. The elections have decided this. Bernie just wants to make his moment in the sun last a bit longer and he likes when the women show him their tits at his rally's.


The people seem to want Bernie for the Democratic nominee. The super delegates want Hillary as you have pointed out.


----------



## schuylaar (May 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Actually Sky this whole election process is WAYYYYYYYYY over your head. Hell it was so over your head you couldn't even vote in the primary. Its so over your head you still think Bernie has a chance. Its so over your head you still waiting for the superdelegates to flip.
> Part of me does feel sorry for you. You are being lead down a road of false hope by a stubborn old fool. In 2008 the superdelegates had already flipped by now. They are not going to flip this time around, because the people want Hillary. The elections have decided this. Bernie just wants to make his moment in the sun last a bit longer and he likes when the women show him their tits at his rally's.


The people WANT Hillary?

Check the polls again.


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The people seem to want Bernie for the Democratic nominee. The super delegates want Hillary as you have pointed out.


Actually the people are choosing Hillary the very reason she is ahead, but we understand that you are a stupid failure and in no way can understand elections.


----------



## schuylaar (May 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The people seem to want Bernie for the Democratic nominee. The super delegates want Hillary as you have pointed out.


The SD's are all about what you can do for their state.

Give'em time folks just give'em time..they don't vote until July and can change allegiance at ANY time.

In the end, they won't go against us for fear of Trump who is 'neck and neck' with Clinton.

Fact: according to polls, only Bernie beats Trump by yuuuuuuuuuuuuuge margin.


----------



## schuylaar (May 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Actually the people are choosing Hillary the very reason she is ahead, but we understand that you are a stupid failure and in no way can understand elections.


No, the reason she's ahead is because not everyone got to vote.

Why do you keep ignoring this FACT?


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The people WANT Hillary?
> 
> Check the polls again.


Wow you do realize polls don't win elections. Actually voting does. Get a grip
Hillary is killing Bernie in the populace vote. The people are choosing Hillary.


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> No, the reason she's ahead is because not everyone got to vote.
> 
> Why do you keep ignoring this FACT?


Everyone who can legally vote can vote. If they were too stupid to understand the rules, maybe they should not be voting. The people are choosing Hillary.


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The SD's are all about what you can do for their state.
> 
> Give'em time folks just give'em time..they don't vote until July and can change allegiance at ANY time.
> 
> ...


Name one time the superdelegates change their mind past or after May. Hell you can't even remember when to vote, so I will just tell you. THEY NEVER HAVE.


----------



## schuylaar (May 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Everyone who can legally vote can vote. If they were too stupid to understand the rules, maybe they should not be voting. The people are choosing Hillary.


Whatever the reason, you CAN count on them voting in the general.

The people are NOT choosing Hillary.

Were you exposed to lead as a child?


----------



## schuylaar (May 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Name one time the superdelegates change their mind past or after May. Hell you can't even remember when to vote, so I will just tell you. THEY NEVER HAVE.


Delegates change their mind all the time.

The fact remains neither is going to go to the convention with enough a decision will have to be made.


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Delegates change their mind all the time.
> 
> The fact remains neither is going to go to the convention with enough a decision will have to be made.


Name me one time they did it after MAY, since they do it all the time.


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

*Bernie Sanders’ Superdelegate-Flipping Strategy Is Doomed*

*http://www.huffingtonpost.com/susan-j-demas/bernie-sanders-superdelegate_b_9748054.html*


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Actually the people are choosing Hillary the very reason she is ahead, but we understand that you are a stupid failure and in no way can understand elections.


I suceeded in installing nearly 800# of cement for my new shed this morning. WIN WIN WIN!!! Damn, I am sore.... I think I deserve a trip to the MMJ store for some gummi bears!!!


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I suceeded in installing nearly 800# of cement for my new shed this morning. WIN WIN WIN!!! Damn, I am sore.... I think I deserve a trip to the MMJ store for some gummi bears!!!


Show me some pics when finish. Depending on your work, I may hire you for some future projects.


----------



## schuylaar (May 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Show me some pics when finish. Depending on your work, I may hire you for some future projects.


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


>


----------



## londonfog (May 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I do building and remodeling for myself as a hobby. Not something I do for profit.
> 
> If you ever need a home inspection in AZ I would still provide an objective one even for an ass like you!!


AZ is a state I never plan to reside in. Not as shitty as Texas, but damn close


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> AZ is a state I never plan to reside in. Not as shitty as Texas, but damn close


Then you are shit out of luck....

Londonfog would see an old lady at walmart packing a .45 and shit himself here ;]


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Show me some pics when finish. Depending on your work, I may hire you for some future projects.


i bet you can see how out of plumb the walls are just by eye.


----------



## schuylaar (May 15, 2016)

Sanders Fans Take Massive Dump on Nevada Democratic Convention Floor:

http://wonkette.com/601848/bernie-sanders-fans-take-massive-dump-on-nevada-democratic-convention-floor


----------



## schuylaar (May 15, 2016)

And in other Bernie news..

Sanders Supporters Proclaim #NeverHillary

http://nypost.com/2016/05/14/bernie-sanders-supporters-proclaim-neverhillary/


----------



## ttystikk (May 15, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> The govt is scared of public transparency. They know that if the general public knew some of the dirty things our govt does in the name of freedom there would riots in the streets.


...which is why We the People SHOULD be rioting in the streets; to force them to show us and be held accountable.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> ...which is why We the People SHOULD be rioting in the streets; to force them to show us and be held accountable.


Who is stopping you?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

My friend is writing in Bernie.

She thinks hillary is a liar, a crook, and all around bad person.

She is using her vote to send a message to washington.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> now you are repeating "white genocide" rhetoric.
> 
> @Flaming Pie
> 
> ...


I asked him if he thought interracial couples were ruining white genetics. He said no.

I am not allied with anyone on here to the extent that i support racism. 

Although i am curious what he means when he says white guilt. The repeated use of that does appear suspicious.

Why shouldn't we feel bad about the racist parts in americas past?

@NLXSK1


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I asked him if he thought interracial couples were ruining white genetics. He said no.
> 
> I am not allied with anyone on here to the extent that i support racism.
> 
> ...


Why shouldnt we feel bad about the Nazi's?

We are not Germans? We were not around when it happened? 

I was born in the 60's. Institutional racism was pretty much gone by then, certainly by the time I was a teenager. I was not alive for it and therefore I am not responsible for it. Same for slavery. My heritage is Irish. My ancestors were in Ireland when slavery was happening in America. 

There is no duty on my part to feel bad for racism any more than I should feel bad for what the Nazi's did or for slavery. It was simply not in my control.

When white people feel guilty for things that happened before they are alive and/or completely not in their control, I call that white guilt.


----------



## Kasuti (May 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> ...which is why We the People SHOULD be rioting in the streets; to force them to show us and be held accountable.


If it could be orgnized and implemented in a somewhat responsible way, then our voices would actually be heard instead of being dismissed as a bunch anarchist.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 15, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> If it could be orgnized and implemented in a somewhat responsible way, then our voices would actually be heard instead of being dismissed as a bunch anarchist.


I doubt organized peaceful protest would scare politicians into behaving.


----------



## Kasuti (May 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I doubt organized peaceful protest would scare politicians into behaving.


Well, if it comes down to we'll break out the hand grenades and r.p.g. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Why shouldnt we feel bad about the Nazi's?
> 
> We are not Germans? We were not around when it happened?
> 
> ...


I still think it is bad it happened. I dont refer to it as white guilt. I call it empathy.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 15, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Well, if it comes down to we'll break out the hand grenades and r.p.g. lol


If you want to solve the problem you need to decentrilize the power. Move most of the powers of the federal government back down to the states. States have to live within their budgets, the feds do not.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I still think it is bad it happened. I dont refer to it as white guilt. I call it empathy.


I agree it is bad it happened, I just do not feel the need to personally feel bad about it. You can if you want.

Constantly going back to the past does nothing to move forward and the past cannot be changed. Everyone is discriminated against in life to one degree or another. Everyone has struggles and issues. Blaming them on things not in ones control is not the path forward.


----------



## Kasuti (May 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> If you want to solve the problem you need to decentrilize the power. Move most of the powers of the federal government back down to the states. States have to live within their budgets, the feds do not.


If the Fed govt were a publicly traded corporation they would have went bankrupt 100yrs ago.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 15, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> If the Fed govt were a publicly traded corporation they would have went bankrupt 100yrs ago.


They would have been indicted and imprisoned for federal crimes long before going bankrupt!! ;]


----------



## Kasuti (May 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> They would have been indicted and imprisoned for federal crimes long before going bankrupt!! ;]


What really scares me about this election is that the Americans are having to vote for the lesser of two evils instead of the best candidate.it is a bad misnomer for our future a a United country.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 15, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> What really scares me about this election is that the Americans are having to vote for the lesser of two evils instead of the best candidate.it is a bad misnomer for our future a a United country.


I have stated before that I am pretty sure that Trump wont make a great president. However, he could make a pretty good one.

Trump is a manager that knows how to put people in positions and get results. It really depends on who he gets for his cabinet. 

The establishment government is the evil with many heads and in control of both parties. The GOP worked as hard as the Democrats to derail Trump.


----------



## Kasuti (May 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I have stated before that I am pretty sure that Trump wont make a great president. However, he could make a pretty good one.
> 
> Trump is a manager that knows how to put people in positions and get results. It really depends on who he gets for his cabinet.
> 
> The establishment government is the evil with many heads and in control of both parties. The GOP worked as hard as the Democrats to derail Trump.


I guess what bothers me is each cadidate is so hated by the other side that no matter who wins our country will be deeply divided.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I have stated before that I am pretty sure that Trump wont make a great president. However, he could make a pretty good one.
> 
> Trump is a manager that knows how to put people in positions and get results. It really depends on who he gets for his cabinet.
> 
> The establishment government is the evil with many heads and in control of both parties. The GOP worked as hard as the Democrats to derail Trump.


i'm surprised you were able to type so legibly while actively sucking on tronald dump's tiny penis.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I guess what bothers me is each cadidate is so hated by the other side that no matter who wins our country will be deeply divided.


why would you be divided against hillary? she has a very centrist message, which is not divisive at all. only misogyny would divide you so firmly against her.

on the other hand, tronald dump is incredibly divisive. he spews racism about mexicans and hispanics, he talks about women as if they were objects, has said racist things about blacks and anti-semitic things about jews, and even mocks the disabled and veterans.

what has hillary done that is as divisive as what tronald dump has done?

can you please cite something specific as to why a white supremacist like you finds her so divisive?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Well, if it comes down to we'll break out the hand grenades and r.p.g. lol


i will literally pay you $600 cash money if you go protest the big bad government with your hand grenades and RPGs.

all i want is a selfie of you doing it posted here.

deal?


----------



## ky man (May 15, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> What really scares me about this election is that the Americans are having to vote for the lesser of two evils instead of the best candidate.it is a bad misnomer for our future a a United country.


it has always been that way.ky


----------



## Kasuti (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why would you be divided against hillary? she has a very centrist message, which is not divisive at all. only misogyny would divide you so firmly against her.
> 
> on the other hand, tronald dump is incredibly divisive. he spews racism about mexicans and hispanics, he talks about women as if they were objects, has said racist things about blacks and anti-semitic things about jews, and even mocks the disabled and veterans.
> 
> ...


Because she is a true seasoned politician who is smart enough to say whatever her followers want her to say. Remember,she is a seasoned politician who knows how to manipulate the voter. By the way, your insults say more about you than me when adults are trying to have an adult conversation.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Because she is a true seasoned politician who is smart enough to say whatever her followers want her to say. Remember,she is a seasoned politician who knows how to manipulate the voter. By the way, your insults say more about you than me when adults are trying to have an adult conversation.


no, hillary is a shitty politician. she really sucks at it. that is actually the main fault in her as a candidate, but not as a person or a uniter. her message is demonstrably in the middle.

tronald dump is the one who just says what his racist base wants to hear. he was in the public eye for decades and barely said anything racist, now he is out there saying the most racist things and people like you just eat it up. do you not see that he is pandering to your bigotry and ignorance?

for fuck sake, there are two class action lawsuits against him for fraud when he did this same stunt with trump university.

you are dumb not to notice this.


----------



## Kasuti (May 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no, hillary is a shitty politician. she really sucks at it. that is actually the main fault in her as a candidate, but not as a person or a uniter. her message is demonstrably in the middle.
> 
> tronald dump is the one who just says what his racist base wants to hear. he was in the public eye for decades and barely said anything racist, now he is out there saying the most racist things and people like you just eat it up. do you not see that he is pandering to your bigotry and ignorance?
> 
> ...


First of all I have never endorsed trump. The only thing I ever said about him was I think he would be a entertaining prez if he didn't start WW3 his first month in office. By the way I'm not a bigot or idiot. Gotta go, battery running out. 

PEACE


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> First of all I have never endorsed trump. The only thing I ever said about him was I think he would be a entertaining prez if he didn't start WW3 his first month in office. By the way I'm not a bigot or idiot. Gotta go, battery running out.
> 
> PEACE


yes, you are a bigot. and worse. and you endorse the divisive candidate over the centrist one. then you claim we'll be divided.

i am frankly glad that a white supremacist like you and an egalitarian like me are so firmly divided.


----------



## ky man (May 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, you are a bigot. and worse. and you endorse the divisive candidate over the centrist one. then you claim we'll be divided.
> 
> i am frankly glad that a white supremacist like you and an egalitarian like me are so firmly divided.


I am glad also buck for I don't hang with gay men like you do..lol ky


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2016)

ky man said:


> I am glad also buck for I don't hang with gay men like you do..lol ky


why?

are you scared that you would end up sucking their dicks? having anal sex? cumming on each other?

gay people are pretty good company. just like any other people who are not like you.


----------



## ttystikk (May 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> My friend is writing in Bernie.
> 
> She thinks hillary is a liar, a crook, and all around bad person.
> 
> She is using her vote to send a message to washington.


She will be in very good company.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (May 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> She will be in very good company.


Yeah. 44% wont vote for hillary. At least that is what the polls say. I wonder who the people that wont vote for trump will vote for.


----------



## ttystikk (May 16, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> If it could be orgnized and implemented in a somewhat responsible way, then our voices would actually be heard instead of being dismissed as a bunch anarchist.


We must insist the powers that be respect the voice of the people. 

Those who would dismiss us must be exposed as the REAL fascists.


----------



## ttystikk (May 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why would you be divided against hillary? she has a very centrist message, which is not divisive at all. only misogyny would divide you so firmly against her.
> 
> on the other hand, tronald dump is incredibly divisive. he spews racism about mexicans and hispanics, he talks about women as if they were objects, has said racist things about blacks and anti-semitic things about jews, and even mocks the disabled and veterans.
> 
> ...


Mrs Clinton is anything but a centrist. Hence the broad dissatisfaction.


----------



## ttystikk (May 16, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Well, if it comes down to we'll break out the hand grenades and r.p.g. lol


THAT would go badly. Our government forces are already happy to obey orders to murder fellow Americans, witness the fun in New Orleans after Katrina.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> THAT would go badly. Our government forces are already happy to obey orders to murder fellow Americans, witness the fun in New Orleans after Katrina.


Give examples. I await your reply


----------



## ttystikk (May 16, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Give examples. I await your reply


Police massacre on the bridge. 

National Guard 'rescue' troops forcibly disarming law abiding citizens sheltering in place in their own homes. 

Troops ignoring the plight of storm refugees in the Superdome.

Leveling their weapons at civilians asking for help. 

If you seriously think that Katrina was handled at all well by Brownie and the Feds, I'd strongly suggest you read into the matter in more depth.


----------



## londonfog (May 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> THAT would go badly. Our government forces are already happy to obey orders to murder fellow Americans, witness the fun in New Orleans after Katrina.


so are you still doing this ?


ttystikk said:


> ...which is why We the People SHOULD be rioting in the streets; to force them to show us and be held accountable.


 or were you just in the moment


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 16, 2016)

Peaceful protests to bring attention would be much better than riots.

Riots would be better than grenades and rpgs.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Peaceful protests to bring attention would be much better than riots.
> 
> Riots would be better than grenades and rpgs.


Violence is usually not the answer.


----------



## Kasuti (May 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Police massacre on the bridge.
> 
> National Guard 'rescue' troops forcibly disarming law abiding citizens sheltering in place in their own homes.
> 
> ...


I've been through many hurricanes, thankfully none as horrific as Katrina. I have never witnessed such a poor initial response to a national disaster like the shitty state and federal support that new Orleans and all the outlying areas received. In some respects it was disgraceful.


----------



## Kasuti (May 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Peaceful protests to bring attention would be much better than riots.
> 
> Riots would be better than grenades and rpgs.


That was mostly tounge in cheek, but I really don't think that simple protest would be enough to even start to change the way our govt does business unfortunately.


----------



## ttystikk (May 16, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I've been through many hurricanes, thankfully none as horrific as Katrina. I have never witnessed such a poor initial response to a national disaster like the shitty state and federal support that new Orleans and all the outlying areas received. In some respects it was disgraceful.


It was disgraceful in nearly ALL respects. The list of failures is shocking, and STILL ONGOING TO THIS DAY.


----------



## ttystikk (May 16, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> That was mostly tounge in cheek, but I really don't think that simple protest would be enough to even start to change the way our govt does business unfortunately.


Scream long and loud enough and we will be heard. It's damn well high time to get started!


----------



## Kasuti (May 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It was disgraceful in nearly ALL respects. The list of failures is shocking, and STILL ONGOING TO THIS DAY.


You're right about that. You can visit parts of New Orleans away from the tourist areas and it looks like a damn war zone


----------



## Kasuti (May 16, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Violence is usually not the answer.


Sometimes though it is the only answer.


----------



## schuylaar (May 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Police massacre on the bridge.
> 
> National Guard 'rescue' troops forcibly disarming law abiding citizens sheltering in place in their own homes.
> 
> ...


So you mean they made people give up their guns right here in America, Tty?


----------



## schuylaar (May 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> My friend is writing in Bernie.
> 
> She thinks hillary is a liar, a crook, and all around bad person.
> 
> She is using her vote to send a message to washington.


So are so many other Sanders supporters, if he's not the nom.


----------



## schuylaar (May 16, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I doubt organized peaceful protest would scare politicians into behaving.


Only voting will, which is why the CheesyFog group has their panties in a bunch.

They want you to get behind Clinton who will most assuredly lose to Trump with the 'neck and neck' status.

Sanders on the other hand shows clear winning wide margin over Trump.

So you have to ask yourself how much are they getting paid to push a loser on us?

And why won't they just back the clear winner..Sanders?

Seems downright un-American to me.


----------



## schuylaar (May 16, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> What really scares me about this election is that the Americans are having to vote for the lesser of two evils instead of the best candidate.it is a bad misnomer for our future a a United country.


Looks like the media has gotten to you, too..there is another choice, Bernie Sanders.


----------



## ttystikk (May 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So you mean they made people give up their guns right here in America, Tty?


AT GUNPOINT, FFS.


----------



## spandy (May 16, 2016)

Run Bernie Run!

Split that vote.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 16, 2016)

spandy said:


> Run Bernie Run!
> 
> Split that vote.


Vote Cruz. He is the only true Republican. Write him in


----------



## mrgreen2015 (May 16, 2016)

Bernie!


----------



## spandy (May 16, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Vote Cruz. He is the only true Republican. Write him in


Might as well vote for Hillary in that scenario.


----------



## Fogdog (May 16, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I want you to support whoever the democratic nominee is.
> I haven't said one bad thing about Sanders. But I will say something about you. Don't put words in my mouth. Stop being a republican cunt.
> if Sanders doesn't get the nomination. Writing him in or not voting is a vote for Trump.
> Why would you want to be a cunt?


cunts and dicks are the two friendliest and most sociable organs we have.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> cunts and dicks are the two friendliest and most sociable organs we have.


Not when you plan to sodomize America with it


----------



## Fogdog (May 16, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Not when you plan to sodomize America with it


Hey just saying, I don't know anybody that thinks they'd be happier without theirs.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Vote Cruz. He is the only true Republican. Write him in


spandy will be voting for bob whitaker.


----------



## londonfog (May 16, 2016)

*Burlington College Closing Due To "Crushing Debt" Incurred Under Presidency Of Bernie Sanders' Wife*

In what may or may not be a harbinger of things to come should Bernie Sanders become president, earlier today Burlington College, a small Vermont private school once led by the wife of Democratic presidential candidate Bernie Sanders, said Monday it will close later this month, citing *"the crushing weight*" of debt incurred during the presidency of Jane Sanders who was in charge of the college until 2011
The reason for the small liberal school's terminal financial trouble is that to fund the property purchase from the Catholic diocese, Sanders took out $10 million in loans. As HeatStreet reported last month, the college almost immediately fell short on its financial obligations as fundraising pledges and commitments Ms. Sanders cited in the loan agreements never materialized. *Less than a year after leading Burlington College into massive debt, Ms. Sanders resigned, taking with her a $200,000 severance package. *By 2014, because of its shaky finances and running deficits, Burlington College found itself placed on probation for two years by the regional accreditation agency.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-05-16/burlington-college-closing-due-crushing-debt-incurred-under-presidency-bernie-sander

Why is Bernie complaining about money, when his wife is ripping off colleges for 200,000. Burlington college is feeling the Bern


----------



## schuylaar (May 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> *Burlington College Closing Due To "Crushing Debt" Incurred Under Presidency Of Bernie Sanders' Wife*
> 
> In what may or may not be a harbinger of things to come should Bernie Sanders become president, earlier today Burlington College, a small Vermont private school once led by the wife of Democratic presidential candidate Bernie Sanders, said Monday it will close later this month, citing *"the crushing weight*" of debt incurred during the presidency of Jane Sanders who was in charge of the college until 2011
> The reason for the small liberal school's terminal financial trouble is that to fund the property purchase from the Catholic diocese, Sanders took out $10 million in loans. As HeatStreet reported last month, the college almost immediately fell short on its financial obligations as fundraising pledges and commitments Ms. Sanders cited in the loan agreements never materialized. *Less than a year after leading Burlington College into massive debt, Ms. Sanders resigned, taking with her a $200,000 severance package. *By 2014, because of its shaky finances and running deficits, Burlington College found itself placed on probation for two years by the regional accreditation agency.
> ...


That the best you can do?


----------



## spandy (May 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


>



YOu do realize that if both Clinton and Sanders are on the ballot, Trump is for sure our next prez.


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> That the best you can do?


I notice that you can't dispute it. Sanders wife took 200,000 from a college that she lead to financial ruin. Why does her husband not talk about that.
200,000 for a fail WTF


----------



## Rob Roy (May 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I notice that you can't dispute it. Sanders wife took 200,000 from a college that she lead to financial ruin. Why does her husband not talk about that.
> 200,000 for a fail WTF


Does the fact that Bernie is an economic imbecile make Hillary the Impaler more palatable to you?


----------



## schuylaar (May 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I notice that you can't dispute it. Sanders wife took 200,000 from a college that she lead to financial ruin. Why does her husband not talk about that.
> 200,000 for a fail WTF


The sky is falling, Henny..the sky is falling.


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The sky is falling, Henny..the sky is falling.


and yet you still can't dispute, Why did Bernie allow his wife to take 200,000 after she failed her job? hypocrite much


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Does the fact that Bernie is an economic imbecile make Hillary the Impaler more palatable to you?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683960


I get a better deal with my taxes. Speaking of which, how do you file ?


----------



## Rob Roy (May 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and yet you still can't dispute, Why did Bernie allow his wife to take 200,000 after she failed her job? hypocrite much


The same reasons he is "against the military industrial complex" and fights to keep the F-35 money going to Vermont and continually votes to fund the black hole of the Pentagon /Empire. 

The same reasons why he against "big banks" and votes to extend the debt ceiling to the benefit of "big banks".

He is a politician....just like Hillary.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I get a better deal with my taxes. Speaking of which, how do you file ?


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 3683980


Why do you always meme when you get stuck for an answer. 
When you file, who all do you claim ?


----------



## Rob Roy (May 17, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

*Will Bernie Sanders do the right thing? And what is that, anyway?*

Sanders is in a hole — the kind of hole from which people cannot be rescued. He is not there, as some of his supporters allege, because of a superdelegate cabal. He’s behind in the total delegates (about 760 less than Clinton) because he’s behind in the popular vote (about 3 million more for Clinton) and behind in the pledged delegates awarded on primary and caucus performance (about 280 more for Clinton — more than double Barack Obama’s margin over her eight years ago).

The question now is, What kind of a loser will Bernie Sanders be? And what will the post-Sanders future of the party look like for Clinton and for the voters?

https://www.yahoo.com/news/will-bernie-sanders-do-the-1430466227765302.html


----------



## Rob Roy (May 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Why do you always meme when you get stuck for an answer.
> When you file, who all do you claim ?


For my amusement.


----------



## Corso312 (May 17, 2016)

Bernie will probably take Kentucky and Oregon today.


----------



## ttystikk (May 17, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Bernie will probably take Kentucky and Oregon today.


If he wins 20 out of 50 states in spite of the painfully obvious rigging of the nomination system, I'd say he's a strong candidate going into the convention.

If the democratic party refuses to take his constituents seriously, they'll be the ones handing the election to the right wing and not his supporters.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 17, 2016)

They're tearing themselves apart. What a shit show. 

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/security-concerns-end-nevada-democratic-convention/

*LAS VEGAS *-- The Nevada Democratic Convention turned into an unruly and unpredictable event, after tension with organizers led to some Bernie Sanders supporters throwing chairs and to security clearing the room, organizers said...


----------



## ttystikk (May 17, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> They're tearing themselves apart. What a shit show.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/security-concerns-end-nevada-democratic-convention/
> 
> ...


And the fascists line up at the stage...


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Bernie will probably take Kentucky and Oregon today.


We will see if he gains on delegates. He down by 283 pledged delegates. Kentucky and Oregon are closed primaries.


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> And the fascists line up at the stage...


why are Bernie supporters so violent


----------



## schuylaar (May 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and yet you still can't dispute, Why did Bernie allow his wife to take 200,000 after she failed her job? hypocrite much


Allow?

Aren't you the guy whose wife won't allow him to have a bike?


----------



## schuylaar (May 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I get a better deal with my taxes. Speaking of which, how do you file ?


Now, now you know that's a sore spot for him..


----------



## schuylaar (May 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> why are Bernie supporters so violent


I'd be pretty violent too if I couldn't vote or my vote not counted..oh wait! my vote WASN'T cast..


----------



## schuylaar (May 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> We will see if he gains on delegates. He down by 283 pledged delegates. Kentucky and Oregon are closed primaries.


When is Cali scheduled?


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Now, now you know that's a sore spot for him..


I will be glad when you come back normal to us. We miss the Sky we can all get along with.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> When is Cali scheduled?



lol

Typical Bernie fan. Wants everybody else to do the work for them.


----------



## ttystikk (May 17, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> lol
> 
> Typical Bernie fan. Wants everybody else to do the work for them.


Having shown up and cast my vote at the Colorado caucus (a closed primary, don't let the label fool you), I saw a large number of Bernie backers who definitely don't fit that description.

Did you attend your primary?

@schuylaar was quite clear about the reason for her inability to attend; she registered as a Democrat after the deadline. Just so it doesn't go unsaid, THAT'S VOTER SUPPRESSION!


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Having shown up and cast my vote at the Colorado caucus (a closed primary, don't let the label fool you), I saw a large number of Bernie backers who definitely don't fit that description.
> 
> Did you attend your primary?
> 
> @schuylaar was quite clear about the reason for her inability to attend; she registered as a Democrat after the deadline. Just so it doesn't go unsaid, THAT'S VOTER SUPPRESSION!


That is not voter suppression. That's somebody not doing what they supposed to do. She should have registered as a Dem when Bernie announced he was running Dem. The only reason you would not is because you are a low info voter.


----------



## Corso312 (May 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and because I love her to pieces I respect how she feels about bikes.
> Now back to Bernie, Why is he not fussing at his wife for taking all that money for failing her job. I mean the chick takes 200,000 and the now the college is closing due to debt. Let me see how you defend this shit.





Bernie's old Lady is a God Damn Saint compared to the Clinton's or Chelsea Clinton's in laws.


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Bernie's old Lady is a God Damn Saint compared to the Clinton's or Chelsea Clinton's in laws.


Bernie just showed me more how much of a hypocrite he can be.


----------



## Corso312 (May 17, 2016)

DNC is nervous, they can't understand why Bernie Backers won't fall in line..I love it!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Having shown up and cast my vote at the Colorado caucus (a closed primary, don't let the label fool you), I saw a large number of Bernie backers who definitely don't fit that description.
> 
> Did you attend your primary?
> 
> @schuylaar was quite clear about the reason for her inability to attend; she registered as a Democrat after the deadline. Just so it doesn't go unsaid, THAT'S VOTER SUPPRESSION!



She asked when the CA caucus was. Is her Google finger broken? 

She didn't know she wasn't registered a Dem until voting day. She has no one to blame but herself. 

I am one of the few people here who actually has a legitimate excuse not to vote.


----------



## schuylaar (May 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> @schuylaar is going to put you on ignore talking about her baby daddy


Why are you such a freak?


----------



## schuylaar (May 17, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> DNC is nervous, they can't understand why Bernie Backers won't fall in line..I love it!


Don't you love it?


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Why are you such a freak?


uhhhh thank you, but remember I'm married


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 17, 2016)




----------



## ky man (May 17, 2016)

I voted for Bernie about 10;00 today,fuck that bitch.if Bernie don't get to run I will vote trunp..ky


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

ky man said:


> I voted for Bernie about 10;00 today,fuck that bitch.if Bernie don't get to run I will vote trunp..ky


If a court finds that a *person* is Page 10 STATE State Constitution/ Electoral Statutes: Persons Disqualified Guardianship/ Conservatorship Statutes Mental Health Statutes Developmental Disabilities/ Mental *Retardation* Statutes Anyone disqualified under the Constitution *may not* *vote*. KY. REV. STAT.
http://www.866ourvote.org/newsroom/publications/body/0049.pdf


----------



## schuylaar (May 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> why are Bernie supporters so violent



We're taking back the country.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 17, 2016)

spandy said:


> YOu do realize that if both Clinton and Sanders are on the ballot, Trump is for sure our next prez.


Have you listened to Hillary lately? My god... Not as bad as nails on a blackboard but like listening to your mother in-law going on 3 weeks... I cant imagine listening to that for 6 more months much less 4 more years...


----------



## spandy (May 17, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Have you listened to Hillary lately? My god... Not as bad as nails on a blackboard but like listening to your mother in-law going on 3 weeks... I cant imagine listening to that for 6 more months much less 4 more years...


Honestly, Im not watching this go around. I all ready know who has my vote. I dont even have time for this place, which is nice because reading the garbage some post is a negative I dont need.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 17, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Bernie's old Lady is a God Damn Saint compared to the Clinton's or Chelsea Clinton's in laws.


Bernie and his old lady are amateur criminals when compared with the Clintons.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 17, 2016)

spandy said:


> Honestly, Im not watching this go around. I all ready know who has my vote. I dont even have time for this place, which is nice because reading the garbage some post is a negative I dont need.


I usually ride it till the election then go away for a while. No matter who wins, the argument is over at that point.

This one is going to be fun for the next 5 months...


----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2016)

Oregon's voting closes in about 30 minutes. Here's hoping to see some Berning in this little state. I'll light one up regardless of the result but I'm hoping its a happy burn.


----------



## ttystikk (May 17, 2016)

And the smear campaigns and games go on; 

http://www.npr.org/2016/05/17/478417091/sanders-doubles-down-on-nevada-convention-controversy


----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> And the smear campaigns and games go on;
> 
> http://www.npr.org/2016/05/17/478417091/sanders-doubles-down-on-nevada-convention-controversy


Would that all candidates were as clear as Bernie about condemning violence by their supporters. This from the link you provided:

"Our campaign of course believes in non-violent change and it goes without saying that I condemn any and all forms of violence, including the personal harassment of individuals."

contrast that with the Orange-Headed One's glorification of violence.


----------



## ttystikk (May 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Would that all candidates were as clear as Bernie about condemning violence by their supporters. This from the link you provided:
> 
> "Our campaign of course believes in non-violent change and it goes without saying that I condemn any and all forms of violence, including the personal harassment of individuals."
> 
> contrast that with the Orange-Headed One's glorification of violence.


I like how he supported their legitimate concerns about their treatment at the hands of the Nevada state democratic party while doing so.


----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2016)

8:40 pm on election night in Oregon.
61% of the vote is already counted. I love vote by mail.

Bernie Sanders 203,650 52.1%

Hillary Clinton 181,376 46.4%

Our 61 delegates won't alter the course of this primary season but still, Oregon is Berning Hillary.


----------



## Kasuti (May 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> 8:40 pm on election night in Oregon.
> 61% of the vote is already counted. I love vote by mail.
> 
> Bernie Sanders 203,650 52.1%
> ...


Is Oregon winner take all state?


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Is Oregon winner take all state?


nope


----------



## Kasuti (May 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> nope


We really need to reform our election laws to make them more consistent and fair. As of now there are many backdoor deals probably being made for these so-called superdelegates


----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Is Oregon winner take all state?


Proportional. Bernie picks up a few more than Hillary. Right now, 28 delegates to B and 24 to H.


----------



## Kasuti (May 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Proportional. Bernie picks up a few more than Hillary. Right now, 28 delegates to B and 24 to H.


So the burn wins,but not enough to really matter.


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> We really need to reform our election laws to make them more consistent and fair. As of now there are many backdoor deals probably being made for these so-called superdelegates


Maybe, but they have been in place for 32 years now. Obama was able to overcome Hillary's Superdelegate lead. Bernie will not.
Kind of fucked up for Bernie to keep feeding his supporters false hope. Some of his supporters are not stable enough for it. Math is something you can't argue.


----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> We really need to reform our election laws to make them more consistent and fair. As of now there are many backdoor deals probably being made for these so-called superdelegates


I don't know if winner take all is better. I think winner takes all is less democratic. Proportional allocation for democratic delegates now plays to Hillary's favor is more a factor of how well she did early on in the South. The South will probably go Republican in the Fall yet influenced the choice of Hillary for the Democrats. Go figure. But I don't think its crooked, it's just the way it goes. Bernie really didn't start campaigning until last year and was practically unknown to southern voters before then. Hillary, like her or not, has been campaigning to be prez for about 100 years and is pretty well known.

I do think that the super delegates are a remnant of the past and should be eliminated however. Right now, it looks like Hillary is going to win the popular vote outright, so I don't think super delegates are much of an issue. Their votes will pump up Hillary's count at the convention but its just window dressing.


----------



## Kasuti (May 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't know if winner take all is better. I think winner takes all is less democratic. Proportional allocation for democratic delegates now plays to Hillary's favor is more a factor of how well she did early on in the South. The South will probably go Republican in the Fall yet influenced the choice of Hillary for the Democrats. Go figure. But I don't think its crooked, it's just the way it goes. Bernie really didn't start campaigning until last year and was practically unknown to southern voters before then. Hillary, like her or not, has been campaigning to be prez for about 100 years and is pretty well known.
> 
> I do think that the super delegates are a remnant of the past and should be eliminated however. Right now, it looks like Hillary is going to win the popular vote outright, so I don't think super delegates are much of an issue. Their votes will pump up Hillary's count at the convention but its just window dressing.


The south is Hillary's stronghold so I think she will always do well there, that being said I have always been in favor of popular voting practices. Shouldn't it come down to the numbers of voters


----------



## ttystikk (May 17, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> So the burn wins,but not enough to really matter.


Don't be so pessimistic; he's on his way to being the winner of 40% of all the states in the Union, which makes the target of every machine politics scam in the book look fucking invincible by comparison to the 'inevitable' candidate who doesn't poll well with her own party, let alone against any likely republican nominee.

The democratic party will never be the same after this election, mark my words.


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Don't be so pessimistic; he's on his way to being the winner of 40% of all the states in the Union, which makes the target of every machine politics scam in the book look fucking invincible by comparison to the 'inevitable' candidate who doesn't poll well with her own party, let alone against any likely republican nominee.
> 
> The democratic party will never be the same after this election, mark my words.


I'm going to blame your anger on this being your first election you have ever participated in.
Bernie will concede and then he will endorse Hillary. He just wants everyone to get their vote.


----------



## Corso312 (May 18, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> So the burn wins,but not enough to really matter.





Yeah...pretty much


----------



## spandy (May 18, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I usually ride it till the election then go away for a while. No matter who wins, the argument is over at that point.
> 
> This one is going to be fun for the next 5 months...



I'll have my fun when biz slows for winter, just after the butt hurt starts in November when their champions fall.


----------



## Corso312 (May 18, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> So the burn wins,but not enough to really matter.





Bernie is hanging tough n fighting the good fight..I remember Hillary waiting around for a Rev. Wright video scandal to blow up in Obamas face..maybe Bernie is waiting on this FBI investigation.


----------



## ttystikk (May 18, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Bernie is hanging tough n fighting the good fight..I remember Hillary waiting around for a Rev. Wright video scandal to blow up in Obamas face..maybe Bernie is waiting on this FBI investigation.


I prefer to think that he's fighting because he believes he's the best choice America has for President. In that case I'd agree with him, scandal or not.


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Maybe, but they have been in place for 32 years now. Obama was able to overcome Hillary's Superdelegate lead. Bernie will not.
> Kind of fucked up for Bernie to keep feeding his supporters false hope. Some of his supporters are not stable enough for it. Math is something you can't argue.


It's kind of fucked up to support Clinton who WILL lose to Trump.

If I were you I'd bet on the sure thing..Sanders who beats Trump by double digits.


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm going to blame your anger on this being your first election you have ever participated in.
> Bernie will concede and then he will endorse Hillary. He just wants everyone to get their vote.


----------



## Fogdog (May 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> It's kind of fucked up to support Clinton who WILL lose to Trump.
> 
> If I were you I'd bet on the sure thing..Sanders who beats Trump by double digits.


Bernie has two chances at winning the nomination, 
1) slim 
2) none

Maybe he will run as an independent but he says he won't. 

Elections matter and its time to face up to a Hillary presidency because the GOP has all but given this post to the Democrats. But all is not lost. Perhaps your state could elect Congressmen that would pull the Clinton administration towards the left? Oh that's right, you live in Florida. So, maybe not right now.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> It's kind of fucked up to support Clinton who WILL lose to Trump.
> 
> If I were you I'd bet on the sure thing..Sanders who beats Trump by double digits.


If Sanders doesn't get the nomination.
Are you hoping for a Trump victory?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So you mean they made people give up their guns right here in America, Tty?


They sure did. I remember that well.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Only voting will, which is why the CheesyFog group has their panties in a bunch.
> 
> They want you to get behind Clinton who will most assuredly lose to Trump with the 'neck and neck' status.
> 
> ...


Sanders would beat trump. I believe that.

Its funny to see people think hillary is cleaner than trump.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 18, 2016)

@schuylaar 

http://www.policestateusa.com/2014/large-scale-gun-confiscation/

Has some links to news broadcasts. Also lists previous times it has happened.


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> If Sanders doesn't get the nomination.
> Are you hoping for a Trump victory?


Open the doors..we the people are coming in, ready or not!


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They sure did. I remember that well.


I was being facetious.


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Bernie has two chances at winning the nomination,
> 1) slim
> 2) none
> 
> ...


He said he wouldn't run independent before many of the facts presented themselves.

New information changes things.

You can still go on believing the world is flat if you wish..


----------



## Fogdog (May 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> He said he wouldn't run independent before many of the facts presented themselves.
> 
> New information changes things.
> 
> You can still go on believing the world is flat if you wish..


Now, now, a small difference is not something to go ballistic over. I think Bernie won't run as an indie. Just my opinion, which matters not.


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't know if winner take all is better. I think winner takes all is less democratic. Proportional allocation for democratic delegates now plays to Hillary's favor is more a factor of how well she did early on in the South. The South will probably go Republican in the Fall yet influenced the choice of Hillary for the Democrats. Go figure. But I don't think its crooked, it's just the way it goes. Bernie really didn't start campaigning until last year and was practically unknown to southern voters before then. Hillary, like her or not, has been campaigning to be prez for about 100 years and is pretty well known.
> 
> I do think that the super delegates are a remnant of the past and should be eliminated however. Right now, it looks like Hillary is going to win the popular vote outright, so I don't think super delegates are much of an issue. Their votes will pump up Hillary's count at the convention but its just window dressing.


But don't you need everyone to vote before deciding who has the popular vote?

Bernie wins nationally because the polling consists of ALL not just some voters.

Don't underestimate the millions of independents who weren't allowed to vote..we're just waiting for the general to roll around.


----------



## Fogdog (May 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> But don't you need everyone to vote before deciding who has the popular vote?
> 
> Bernie wins nationally because the polling consists of ALL not just some voters.
> 
> Don't underestimate the millions of independents who weren't allowed to vote..we're just waiting for the general to roll around.


Well, in primaries, or at least closed ones like in Oregon, the popular vote for the democratic party candidate consists only of those who registered as democrats before April 26. We don't even have a popular vote for president in the fall. Its all done by the electoral college, which is decided by which candidate wins the most votes by state. As shown in 2000, the president-elect doesn't need a majority in any state or even to win the most popular votes nationwide.

Not that I like all that, but those are the rules until we change them. 

Why doesn't Florida have vote by mail?


----------



## londonfog (May 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> But don't you need everyone to vote before deciding who has the popular vote?
> 
> Bernie wins nationally because the polling consists of ALL not just some voters.
> 
> Don't underestimate the millions of independents who weren't allowed to vote..we're just waiting for the general to roll around.


Sky go take the time to do the math. You making this harder on yourself. DAMN YOU BERNIE for turning a good woman bad and crazy.


----------



## ttystikk (May 18, 2016)

Voter suppression, of course.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 18, 2016)

"But Bernie's gonna take away my guns!"


----------



## Corso312 (May 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Voter suppression, of course.






I don't think you are being sarcastic..but that's exactly what all these hoops are for.. To discourage people from voting..it should be easy as hell and quick to cast a vote every 4 years.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 18, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't think you are being sarcastic..but that's exactly what all these hoops are for.. To discourage people from voting..it should be easy as hell and quick to cast a vote every 4 years.


Should only need a drivers license. That is proof of identity.


----------



## ttystikk (May 18, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't think you are being sarcastic..but that's exactly what all these hoops are for.. To discourage people from voting..it should be easy as hell and quick to cast a vote every 4 years.


I wasn't being at all sarcastic; I was labeling the practice for what it is. 

And it should be quick and easy to cast a vote during EVERY ballot, because some state and local initiatives can come up as often as every six months.


----------



## ttystikk (May 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Should only need a drivers license. That is proof of identity.


Why? Nowhere in the constitution does it say citizen ID is required. Should be able to match against registered voter lists, just like they did when I was younger.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Why? Nowhere in the constitution does it say citizen ID is required. Should be able to match against registered voter lists, just like they did when I was younger.


My bad. Just thinking the barcode on it would make it super easy. Forgot about lots of people not having licenses. Lol

I could of sworn i had to show id to vote in 2012tho.


----------



## Corso312 (May 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Should only need a drivers license. That is proof of identity.





Agreed..DL or State ID..no predetermined party status.


----------



## ttystikk (May 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> My bad. Just thinking the barcode on it would make it super easy. Forgot about lots of people not having licenses. Lol
> 
> I could of sworn i had to show id to vote in 2012tho.


Requiring a state ID is another subtle form of voter suppression; those who don't have them are much more likely to be poor, minority- and vote Democratic.


----------



## Kasuti (May 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Requiring a state ID is another subtle form of voter suppression; those who don't have them are much more likely to be poor, minority- and vote Democratic.


I disagree. Everybody should have at least a state ID. It's not that hard to get one and I'm sure everyone can find the time to go to dmv and get one.


----------



## ttystikk (May 18, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I disagree. Everybody should have at least a state ID. It's not that hard to get one and I'm sure everyone can find the time to go to dmv and get one.


Show me where it says in the US Constitution that I have to have an ID to vote, and I'll go along with it.

There's good reason ID requirements aren't in there. It's to keep those who would buy power and influence from using them to create rules and regulations to stifle a citizen's right to vote... just like which is in fact happening left and right around the country.

WTF is it with right wingers who wrap themselves in constitutional rights- and then try to revise the document, anyway? I'll bet you haven't even read the whole thing, or if you have it was back in middle school. That's actually most Americans, so it's a fairly safe bet.


----------



## Ace Yonder (May 19, 2016)

There are so many things in this country that require ID, it boggles my mind that providing identification is a serious hurdle for anyone. It seems like it would actually be much much harder to live life in America without ID than it would be to acquire one. I just can't think of any valid reason to not have ID.


----------



## spandy (May 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Open the doors..we the people are coming in, ready or not!


----------



## spandy (May 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't think you are being sarcastic..but that's exactly what all these hoops are for.. To discourage people from voting..it should be easy as hell and quick to cast a vote every 4 years.



Agreed, but you should still have to have proper identification to do so.

Reaching back a couple decades for a high school student council vote. Entire student body had to re-vote because there was more votes than there were students. Derp derp derp.


----------



## Corso312 (May 19, 2016)

I have no problem with requiring an ID to vote, I don't think that's too much to ask for.


----------



## ttystikk (May 19, 2016)

What if the government, at any level, impedes one's ability to get such identification? This happens constantly in this country.


----------



## Corso312 (May 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> What if the government, at any level, impedes one's ability to get such identification? This happens constantly in this country.





Even the poorest of the poor have an ID..you can't get snap or wic without an ID and SS card.


----------



## Corso312 (May 19, 2016)

My beef is 45% of the country is independent.. Each party is trying to lock you into one of the awful choices or make it very difficult to vote..its disgusting


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> My beef is 45% of the country is independent.. Each party is trying to lock you into one of the awful choices or make it very difficult to vote..its disgusting


cite


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> My beef is 45% of the country is independent.. Each party is trying to lock you into one of the awful choices or make it very difficult to vote..its disgusting


easy one for me...anyone but Trump


----------



## Corso312 (May 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> cite





http://ivn.us/2015/07/06/poll-independents-will-soon-outnumber-republicans-democrats-combined/


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> http://ivn.us/2015/07/06/poll-independents-will-soon-outnumber-republicans-democrats-combined/


Fog is such a moron..just because he never cites, he thinks everyone is him.


----------



## spandy (May 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Fog is such a moron..just because he never cites, he thinks everyone is him.


You just dont like what he has to say.


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2016)

spandy said:


> You just dont like what he has to say.


Like?


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> http://ivn.us/2015/07/06/poll-independents-will-soon-outnumber-republicans-democrats-combined/


And to think how the general is going to turn out once everyone gets to vote.


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> And to think what the general is going to be like once everyone gets to vote.


I know this is like your first time voting, but we did go through something like this in 2008. Then it was the Clinton crowd acting pissed off claiming to never vote for Obama. Clinton went all the way to Cali not giving up. Then the grown people realize that Obama will be the Dem nomination. Obama ended up beating the breaks off McCain.
I hope you become one of the grown people


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Like?


ok I did


----------



## Corso312 (May 19, 2016)

@schuylaar wsup buddy... Cracked 70 here in Michigan.. Finally.. How ya been


----------



## Corso312 (May 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Fog is such a moron..just because he never cites, he thinks everyone is him.






I heard that from a buddy a couple months ago... I trust him and ran with it...a quick Google search proved us right...and that article was like 13 months old...the numbers have grown substantially since.


----------



## Corso312 (May 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> easy one for me...anyone but Trump





I can respect that... I like you and value your opinion ..I just don't see a huge difference from Trump and " Bush-Cheyney lite" Hillary... I'm Bernie or Bust.


----------



## Corso312 (May 19, 2016)

Was Gona leave a message on London's profile.. I'm blocked WTF


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2016)

I like Bernie, he gets my vote in the primary but if Hillary gets the nomination I will vote for her..


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2016)

Get Ready For A Third Party Run From Bernie Sanders:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/ready-third-party-run-bernie-101500264.html


----------



## Corso312 (May 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Get Ready For A Third Party Run From Bernie Sanders:
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/ready-third-party-run-bernie-101500264.html


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2016)

if Bernie runs 3rd party & gets the trump elected I will forever spit on the ground every time his name gets mentioned.......*spit*


----------



## Corso312 (May 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> if Bernie runs 3rd party & gets the trump elected I will forever spit on the ground every time his name gets mentioned.......*spit*


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2016)

*Ed Morrissey* (born April 3, 1963) is an American *conservative blogger*, columnist, motivational speaker, and talk show host.[1] He goes by the nickname *Captain Ed* and he currently lives in the Twin Cities area of Minnesota.[2] He wrote his original blog, "Captain's Quarters", from October 2003 to February 2008. He now works full-time as a blogger for Hot Air.[1][3] and writes a column for _The Week_. He also participates in Bloggingheads.tv[4]

so now we believe what a conservative bloggers says. poor dears


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2016)

I really doubt Bernie would submarine the party like that.....he ain't Trump caliber


----------



## ky man (May 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I really doubt Bernie would submarine the party like that.....he ain't Trump caliber


Bernie will not do that but I hope he dos for that would make TRUMP run easy to beat Hillary..ky


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2016)

how could anyone vote for more of this in good conscious?


----------



## spandy (May 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Like?



It hurts hearing the truth that bernie wont be our next president.

Even me saying it raised your blood pressure, I'm sure.


----------



## spandy (May 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Get Ready For A Third Party Run From Bernie Sanders:
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/ready-third-party-run-bernie-101500264.html



FUCK YES. Divide the lefties right down the middle.

Right this way, President Trump.


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> View attachment 3686164


What do you think Secretary of State was for?

Her consolation prize to get out of the race from Obama.


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2016)

spandy said:


> It hurts hearing the truth that bernie wont be our next president.
> 
> Even me saying it raised your blood pressure, I'm sure.


My blood pressure is perfect 120/80, was at the doctor on Monday.

This is due to my Scandinavian heritage and the fact that my blood is unlike yours.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> My blood pressure is perfect 120/80, was at the doctor on Monday.
> 
> This is due to my Scandinavian heritage and the fact that my blood is unlike yours.


Reptilian? Just kidding!!!


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Reptilian? Just kidding!!!


Jesus dude..get a job.


----------



## schuylaar (May 21, 2016)

Why Bernie Sanders Is Our Best Chance To Beat Trump:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/krystal-ball/why-bernie-sanders-is-our_b_10064830.html


----------



## ttystikk (May 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Why Bernie Sanders Is Our Best Chance To Beat Trump:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/krystal-ball/why-bernie-sanders-is-our_b_10064830.html


Because Shillary has given up, stomped on or thrown away every one of the principles the Democratic party once stood for.


----------



## londonfog (May 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Because Shillary has given up, stomped on or thrown away every one of the principles the Democratic party once stood for.


Could you give some examples of Hillary giving up, stomping on and throwing away every one of the principles the Democratic party once stood for


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Because Shillary has given up, stomped on or thrown away every one of the principles the Democratic party once stood for.



Then why did Bernie vote with her over 90% of the time ?


----------



## schuylaar (May 21, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Then why did Bernie vote with her over 90% of the time ?


Well, the only choice in a vote is yes or no, this automatically gives odds of 50/50 chances are he'd vote with her.

Combine this with the fact he caucuses as a Democrat and the chances go even higher.

It's the 10% of dissension that matters.

Iraq.


----------



## londonfog (May 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Well, the only choice in a vote is yes or no, this automatically gives odds of 50/50 chances are he'd vote with her.
> 
> Combine this with the fact he caucuses as a Democrat and the chances go even higher.
> 
> ...


Do you know what abstain means ? I ask because you only gave two choices, when Bernie actually always had a third. Bernie did not have to vote for with her 90% of the time. He did because he agreed with her. Bernie is Hillary to a point.


----------



## londonfog (May 21, 2016)

*Sanders campaign down to less than $6 million in cash*
WASHINGTON (AP) — Bernie Sanders’ campaign had less than $6 million at the start of May, a critical cash shortage as he makes an admittedly tough final play to wrest the Democratic presidential nomination from Hillary Clinton

https://www.yahoo.com/news/sanders-campaign-down-less-6-million-cash-064636906--election.html


----------



## schuylaar (May 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> *Sanders campaign down to less than $6 million in cash*
> WASHINGTON (AP) — Bernie Sanders’ campaign had less than $6 million at the start of May, a critical cash shortage as he makes an admittedly tough final play to wrest the Democratic presidential nomination from Hillary Clinton
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/sanders-campaign-down-less-6-million-cash-064636906--election.html


So?


----------



## londonfog (May 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So?


try reading the story. Keep walking around with your eyes close and you are going to hurt yourself.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So?


He is preparing to drop out


----------



## londonfog (May 21, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> He is preparing to drop out


In which he will endorse Hillary and vote for her.


----------



## Corso312 (May 21, 2016)

@ londonfog


----------



## londonfog (May 21, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> View attachment 3687627
> 
> 
> @ londonfog


La suerte está echada


----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2016)




----------



## NLXSK1 (May 21, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3687820


That photo is hillary 1966...


----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> That photo is hillary 1966...


OUR new president was so very beautiful wasn't she?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 21, 2016)

I never liked her looks and the combination of billary known as chelsea is painful to look at... She would have been better off without her dad's nose.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I never liked her looks and the combination of billary known as chelsea is painful to look at... She would have been better off without her dad's nose.


Oh that's right! You have a hard on for trump. I'm out


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3687814


Just so you know..it still looks like a dick caught between two fence posts.


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2016)

WSJ National Poll this AM:

Clinton 46%/Trump 43%

Sanders 53%/Trump 36%

Anyone that supports Clinton because she's <fill in the blank> is a loser and a LIAR.

You should feel shame when you check off her 'presumptive' box.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 22, 2016)

Trump now beats Clinton on RCP average


----------



## TWS (May 22, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> OUR new president was so very beautiful wasn't she?


She's a skank ! Always was, always will be. Cottage cheese comes to mind when I think about her.
Feel the Bern.


----------



## ttystikk (May 22, 2016)

I don't feel the need to say anything unflattering about her appearance, I'm not voting for Shillary because of everyone she's sold out to.

The future is liberal. Feel the Bern.


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Trump now beats Clinton on RCP average


I just watched her this AM on Meet The Press.

She said she's appointing Bill to fix the economy.

First time I heard her say this.


----------



## ttystikk (May 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I just watched her this AM on Meet The Press.
> 
> She said she's appointing Bill to fix the economy.
> 
> First time I heard her say this.


Just.... wow.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 22, 2016)

If she's president, shouldn't it be _her_ job to fix the economy?

Anybody ever heard Obama, or any other president for that matter, say something like that?


----------



## ttystikk (May 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If she's president, shouldn't it be _her_ job to fix the economy?
> 
> Anybody ever heard Obama, or any other president for that matter, say something like that?


Indeed, and not only that but shouldn't she have a plan more fleshed out than, 'hubby will take care of it'?

We've reached the rightmost end of the political pendulum swing when the Koch smokers prefer the leading democrat, when her party is deserting here because she isn't liberal (let alone 'enough'), when neither she nor the media can even allow runaway malfeasance, wealth inequality and the vanishing prosperity of a nation to be addressed, let alone discussed in depth.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Indeed, and not only that but shouldn't she have a plan more fleshed out than, 'hubby will take care of it'?


Exactly, that makes her look really weak

I'm curious @londonfog & @ChesusRice , if Clinton wins the nomination but loses the general election to Trump, will you blame it all on Sanders supporters or will you take responsibility for helping send a weaker candidate to the big show?


----------



## ttystikk (May 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Exactly, that makes her look really weak
> 
> I'm curious @londonfog & @ChesusRice , if Clinton wins the nomination but loses the general election to Trump, will you blame it all on Sanders supporters or will you take responsibility for helping send a weaker candidate to the big show?


That's been my contention all along; let's hire the BEST person for the job. Mrs Clinton isn't the best person for the job. It's got nothing to do with her gender or her appearance. It has EVERYTHING to do with her politics. And her political bedfellows.


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If she's president, shouldn't it be _her_ job to fix the economy?
> 
> Anybody ever heard Obama, or any other president for that matter, say something like that?


Precisely.


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Exactly, that makes her look really weak
> 
> I'm curious @londonfog & @ChesusRice , if Clinton wins the nomination but loses the general election to Trump, will you blame it all on Sanders supporters or will you take responsibility for helping send a weaker candidate to the big show?


Let's see what Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dumber have to say:



londonfog said:


> Keep walking around with your eyes close and you are going to hurt yourself.





ChesusRice said:


> He is preparing to drop out





londonfog said:


> In which he will endorse Hillary and vote for her.


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Just.... wow.


I'm thinking..did she really just say that?

I couldn't believe my ears.

Can't wait to get the sound byte.

Her reasoning was that First Ladies always take on 'special projects' and this would be perfect for him since he did so well with when he was president.

That assclown Chuck Todd needs a punch in the face, didn't even call her out on it.

It's out!


----------



## ttystikk (May 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm thinking..did she really just say that?
> 
> I couldn't believe my ears.
> 
> ...


He's following the script written by his masters. Rachel Maddow at least tried to sneak in a real question once in awhile.


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> He's following the script written by his masters. Rachel Maddow at least tried to sneak in a real question once in awhile.


Yeah, but I'm still mad at Rachel for acquiescing to them..I thought she was better than that.

I will forever be pissed at MSNBC and their unfair treatment of Sanders.


----------



## ttystikk (May 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yeah, but I'm still mad at Rachel for acquiescing to them..I thought she was better than that.
> 
> I will forever be pissed at MSNBC and their unfair treatment of Sanders.


Maybe we should outlaw media monopolies. We have before and we got better and more accurate news.


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Exactly, that makes her look really weak
> 
> I'm curious @londonfog & @ChesusRice , if Clinton wins the nomination but loses the general election to Trump, will you blame it all on Sanders supporters or will you take responsibility for helping send a weaker candidate to the big show?


If your mother was a man would you still call her mother or would you call her father?
The wonderful word of if


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Let's see what Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dumber have to say:


I will be voting Dem come Nov 8, just like Bernie Sanders.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If your mother was a man would you still call her mother or would you call her father?
> The wonderful word of if


If that happens, are you going to blame Clinton or Sanders supporters?


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If that happens, are you going to blame Clinton or Sanders supporters?


I would blame the idiots who did not vote for who was on the ballot. I would blame the idiots who voted for a man who did not even vote for himself.
Now answer my question. If your mother was a man would you call her dad ?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

I'm voting for whoever the democratic nominee is in November. 
If you didn't I will blame you for a trump win.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 22, 2016)

I'm not voting for someone I don't support


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm voting for whoever the democratic nominee is in November.
> If you didn't I will blame you for a trump win.


These fools voting for a man who is will not be on the ballot. nor voting for himself and they asking who is to blame. Shit getting dumb as fuck


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm not voting for someone I don't support


Your non vote then is a vote for Trump.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Your non vote then is a vote for Trump.


No, a vote for Trump is a vote for Trump. My non vote isn't a vote for anyone. If someone wants my vote, they should probably offer me something I want or think is good for the country. Hillary Clinton has utterly failed at doing that.


----------



## ttystikk (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Your non vote then is a vote for Trump.


Your comment is bullying. 

We're voting for who we think is the right person for the job. You'd be happier if you did the same. 

BOOGEY BOOGEY CHUMP!


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm not voting for someone I don't support





Padawanbater2 said:


> No, a vote for Trump is a vote for Trump. My non vote isn't a vote for anyone. If someone wants my vote, they should probably offer me something I want or think is good for the country. Hillary Clinton has utterly failed at doing that.


Who do you want for SCOTUS ?


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Your comment is bullying.
> 
> We're voting for who we think is the right person for the job. You'd be happier if you did the same.
> 
> BOOGEY BOOGEY CHUMP!


you don't seem so happy. Keep it real


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Your comment is bullying.
> 
> We're voting for who we think is the right person for the job. You'd be happier if you did the same.
> 
> BOOGEY BOOGEY CHUMP!


Not bullying. 
Statement of fact


----------



## Corso312 (May 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I just watched her this AM on Meet The Press.
> 
> She said she's appointing Bill to fix the economy.
> 
> First time I heard her say this.







Maybe she's anticipating another dot com boom? ...watta dumb bitch


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Who do you want for SCOTUS ?


Much more liberal justices than either Clinton or Trump would nominate and a Republican Senate would confirm


----------



## Corso312 (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you don't seem so happy. Keep it real






You accused me of not being happy last week.. I'm thriving here...what is this new tactic? Its inaccurate and reeks of desperation.


----------



## ttystikk (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Not bullying.
> Statement of fact


No it isn't, that's your first error. The second error is that it wouldn't be bullying if you only said once... and you're well past that. 

I'm sick of you trying to pigeonhole everyone into Clinton v Chump. That isn't the choice. The choice is do we continue as we have or do the other thing? 

My vote is FOR the other thing. You can vote for Chump if you like.


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Much more liberal justices than either Clinton or Trump would nominate and a Republican Senate would confirm


like who ?


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You accused me of not being happy last week.. I'm thriving here...what is this new tactic? Its inaccurate and reeks of desperation.


Never seen men bitch and complain like females. Are you sure you not a female ?


----------



## Corso312 (May 22, 2016)

Lol... Show me where I bitch or complain ... You've drawn yourself into a corner with that dirty cunt Hillary.. You lash out like a scared bitch when anyone criticizes this dirty bitch... Who's the bitch? You or me?


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> These fools voting for a man who is will not be on the ballot. nor voting for himself and they asking who is to blame. Shit getting dumb as fuck


And how do you know he's not going to be on the ballot?


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Never seen men bitch and complain like females. Are you sure you not a female ?


I can't help but to notice you and Cheesy travel together like females.


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Who do you want for SCOTUS ?


What is with you and SCOTUS?

There are no openings except for the one Obama is handling.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No it isn't, that's your first error. The second error is that it wouldn't be bullying if you only said once... and you're well past that.
> 
> I'm sick of you trying to pigeonhole everyone into Clinton v Chump. That isn't the choice. The choice is do we continue as we have or do the other thing?
> 
> My vote is FOR the other thing. You can vote for Chump if you like.


Vote for God then.
Oh wait a second
He isn't on the ballot in November either


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

Hey bernbots
Name something bad I said about sanders?


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> And how do you know he's not going to be on the ballot?


Because I pay attention, unlike you


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> like who ?


Someone competent enough to know that Citizens United has circumvented democracy

Why is who I would want on the Supreme Court relevant?


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Vote for God then.
> Oh wait a second
> He isn't on the ballot in November either


We'd still have a better chance of getting things done voting for him over that lying bitch.


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Someone competent enough to know that Citizens United has circumvented democracy
> 
> Why is who I would want on the Supreme Court relevant?


According to the talking points these retards listen to- there are going to be 4 openings soon.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Hey bernbots
> Name something bad I said about sanders?


Didn't you say Sanders has never had a real job in his whole life? Could have been london.


----------



## ttystikk (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Vote for God then.
> Oh wait a second
> He isn't on the ballot in November either


He's not real.


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What is with you and SCOTUS?
> 
> There are no openings except for the one Obama is handling.


So you think only one SCOTUS will be open over the next 4 years ? You really should not be voting. You are a very low information voter, so low that shit is harmful.


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I can't help but to notice you and Cheesy travel together like females.


I think we know why all your BernieBabies sound like females.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> According to the talking points these retards listen to- there are going to be 4 openings soon.


If Bernie is on the ballot in November I am voting for him
If Clinton is on the ballot in November I am voting for her

You going to vote for Clinton in November if Sanders isn't on the ticket?
Yes or no?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Didn't you say Sanders has never had a real job in his whole life? Could have been london.


No.
I might of rightfully called him a Career Politician.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> According to the talking points these retards listen to- there are going to be 4 openings soon.


Ginsburg is probably going to retire next cycle, possibly Kennedy and possibly Breyer, plus Scalia's open seat, so there's a good possibility of two or three judges being replaced within the next presidential administration. But like I've said before, things like Roe v. Wade & Obergefell v. Hodges are pretty safe, if either of those were touched there would be massive public backlash all across the country, and we're already assured that both Clinton or Trump would appoint corporatist judges that would support things like Citizens United and the TPP, so there's really not a whole lot of difference when it comes to the Supreme Court.


----------



## ttystikk (May 22, 2016)

I'm voting for Bernie Sanders. If the democratic party can't figure out who it stands for in November, then they don't need my vote.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> No.
> I might of rightfully called him a Career Politician.


That implies corruption. Do you think Sanders is corrupt?


----------



## Corso312 (May 22, 2016)

Don't let London hear ya say that..he thinks Roe v Wade and Plessy v Ferguson are getting overturned.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That implies corruption. Do you think Sanders is corrupt?


No
He is a career politician though. DO you deny it?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Don't let London hear ya say that..he thinks Roe v Wade and Plessy v Ferguson are getting overturned.


They could. EASILY.


----------



## Corso312 (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> They could. EASILY.





No chance


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> No chance


Easily
Get a challenge calling a fetus a person Voila overturned


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> If Bernie is on the ballot in November I am voting for him
> If Clinton is on the ballot in November I am voting for her
> 
> You going to vote for Clinton in November if Sanders isn't on the ticket?
> Yes or no?


Holy shit! Where did you get that picture of Rob Roy?


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So you think only one SCOTUS will be open over the next 4 years ? You really should not be voting. You are a very low information voter, so low that shit is harmful.


Appointments are for life.

When was the last time 4 had to be replaced within 4 years?


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> According to the talking points these retards listen to- there are going to be 4 openings soon.


no Ms. Low Info, there is going to be at least 2 maybe 3. Please start paying attention.


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Appointments are for life.
> 
> When was the last time 4 had to be replaced within 4 years?


who said 4 ? Why are you such a low information voter ?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Appointments are for life.
> 
> When was the last time 4 had to be replaced within 4 years?


Roosevelt replaced 9


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Don't let London hear ya say that..he thinks Roe v Wade and Plessy v Ferguson are getting overturned.


it can be overturn with the right POTUS AND SCOTUS.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> No
> He is a career politician though. DO you deny it?


No, there's nothing inherently wrong with being a career politician


ChesusRice said:


> They could. EASILY.


Then why didn't it get overturned when Bush was in office and the Republicans held a majority *with* a conservative leaning court?

Roe v. Wade will never be overturned. Just look at the backlash from the recent Oklahoma decision. OK congress passed anti-abortion laws and Republican Governor, Mary Fallin vetoed it. If they can't get it passed in OK, how would they overturn it on the federal level?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Don't let London hear ya say that..he thinks Roe v Wade and Plessy v Ferguson are getting overturned.


Plessy V Ferguson got overturned in 1954


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No, there's nothing inherently wrong with being a career politician
> 
> Then why didn't it get overturned when Bush was in office and the Republicans held a majority *with* a conservative leaning court?
> 
> Roe v. Wade will never be overturned. Just look at the backlash from the recent Oklahoma decision. OK congress passed anti-abortion laws and Republican Governor, Mary Fallin vetoed it. If they can't get it passed in OK, how would they overturn it on the federal level?


Declare a fetus a person


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Declare a fetus a person


Why hasn't the court done that yet? We've had republican controlled congress and presidential administrations simultaneously yet they've failed to declare a fetus as a person, so what makes you think a Trump Supreme Court would?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why hasn't the court done that yet? We've had republican controlled congress and presidential administrations simultaneously yet they've failed to declare a fetus as a person, so what makes you think a Trump Supreme Court would?


Case would come from state or local
Trump has already put up a list of candidates who are intellectual sympathizers with Jerry Falwell


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Plessy V Ferguson got overturned in 1954


This shit would be funny if not so damn sad.


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Ginsburg is probably going to retire next cycle, possibly Kennedy and possibly Breyer, plus Scalia's open seat, so there's a good possibility of two or three judges being replaced within the next presidential administration. But like I've said before, things like Roe v. Wade & Obergefell v. Hodges are pretty safe, if either of those were touched there would be massive public backlash all across the country, and we're already assured that both Clinton or Trump would appoint corporatist judges that would support things like Citizens United and the TPP, so there's really not a whole lot of difference when it comes to the Supreme Court.


Appointments are for life.


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why hasn't the court done that yet? We've had republican controlled congress and presidential administrations simultaneously yet they've failed to declare a fetus as a person, so what makes you think a Trump Supreme Court would?


Now I really thought you were smarter than this.


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Roosevelt replaced 9


Citation.


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Appointments are for life.


People do die or retire. You really are not understanding this are you ? Tell you what. go look up the ages of all the SCOTUS


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Appointments are for life.


So they never retire?


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> So they never retire?


Is she trolling the fuck out of us ? If not OMFG


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Citation.


I'm not your dog
GO fetch yourself


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Appointments are for life.


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kasuti (May 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Show me where it says in the US Constitution that I have to have an ID to vote, and I'll go along with it.
> 
> There's good reason ID requirements aren't in there. It's to keep those who would buy power and influence from using them to create rules and regulations to stifle a citizen's right to vote... just like which is in fact happening left and right around the country.
> 
> WTF is it with right wingers who wrap themselves in constitutional rights- and then try to revise the document, anyway? I'll bet you haven't even read the whole thing, or if you have it was back in middle school. That's actually most Americans, so it's a fairly safe bet.


Yes I have read the constitution and the decleration of independence and yes it was a long time ago so I am going to reread both to refresh my memory, but I still think having a state I.d. in your wallet is just a matter of practical sense. Here's a theoretical scenario; you take your dog for a walk in the park. Suddenly you start to feel tightness in your chest and your arm goes numb,then you pass out due to the heart attack you are having. When E.M.S. arrives they find no I.d. stating who you are so they have no way to contact family and since they don't know your name they can't crosscheck your med records to see what your medical history is and what meds you may be allergic to. 
Trust me there are many more advantages to having an I.d. than not having one.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Maybe we should outlaw media monopolies. We have before and we got better and more accurate news.


This. Fuck corporate media. 

They misquote and straight up LIE about non corporate candidates.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> No. You are sexist and a bigot.
> 
> FUCK YOU.
> 
> ...


Clinton Sucks
But she is better than anything the Republicans have put up in Years


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> This. Fuck corporate media.
> 
> They misquote and straight up LIE about non corporate candidates.


Is a fetus a person?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Case would come from state or local
> Trump has already put up a list of candidates who are intellectual sympathizers with Jerry Falwell


There have been many different opportunities to challenge Roe v. Wade during Republican control, they still haven't. It won't be any different next time


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> No. You are sexist and a bigot.
> 
> FUCK YOU.
> 
> ...


LOL, so now we bring out the Republican personality.
Got to love the desperation


----------



## Kasuti (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Is a fetus a person?


Yes a fetus is a human life from the moment of conception.


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Yes a fetus is a human life from the moment of conception.


can humans breath underwater ( without any aid from equipment )


----------



## TWS (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> If Bernie is on the ballot in November I am voting for him
> If Clinton is on the ballot in November I am voting for her
> 
> You going to vote for Clinton in November if Sanders isn't on the ticket?
> Yes or no?


Trump !


----------



## Kasuti (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> can humans breath underwater ( without any aid from equipment )


Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Is a fetus a person?



You ever watch a Momma cat eat her own babies, as they are being born?


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Not that I'm aware of.


a fetus can. It still breaths whilst submerge in amniotic fluid


----------



## Kasuti (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> a fetus can. It still breaths whilst submerge in amniotic fluid


It's mother is breathing for the fetus


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Yes a fetus is a human life from the moment of conception.


AND THAT
is all it takes with the right court to overturn Roe v Wade


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> AND THAT
> is all it takes with the right court to overturn Roe v Wade


I was going to let the argument develop more with when a fetus becomes human. but BINGO


----------



## Kasuti (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> AND THAT
> is all it takes with the right court to overturn Roe v Wade


I'm not concerned what courts say and I'm not saying that sarcastically, I just believe life begins a the moment of conception and that life deserves to be treated the same as one would treat any defenseless life


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I was going to let the argument develop more with when a fetus becomes human. but BINGO


Nah.
These tards will just go to birth control is aborting life. And how we need small government


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I'm not concerned what courts say and I'm not saying that sarcastically, I just believe life begins a the moment of conception and that life deserves to be treated the same as one would treat any defenseless life


Overturn roe v wade?


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I'm not concerned what courts say and I'm not saying that sarcastically, I just believe life begins a the moment of conception and that life deserves to be treated the same as one would treat any defenseless life


yup and would like to see Roe vs Wade overturned ?


----------



## Kasuti (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Overturn roe v wade?


First of all I am not a tard. No reason to be insultive just because someone has a different opinion on something. What an individual does with their body is their own business. I myself don't believe in abortion but I'm not going to brand you a baby killer just because you may support abortion.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> AND THAT
> is all it takes with the right court to overturn Roe v Wade


I don't buy that and there's no evidence to believe it

The problem with a conservative majority Supreme Court would be with things like marijuana legalization and gun regulation. Abortion and LGBT rights hold wide support from the population. Both Clinton or Trump's court would align pretty closely on corporate issues and campaign finance reform.


----------



## Kasuti (May 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I don't buy that and there's no evidence to believe it
> 
> The problem with a conservative majority Supreme Court would be with things like marijuana legalization and gun regulation. Abortion and LGBT rights hold wide support from the population. Both Clinton or Trump's court would align pretty closely on corporate issues and campaign finance reform.


I don't think marijuana legalization would a huge hurdle in a conservative supreme court. I think legalization has more bipartisan support than it ever has.


----------



## ttystikk (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Clinton Sucks
> But she is better than anything the Republicans have put up in Years


...which is why the Koch smokers endorse her.

This does NOT make her an acceptable 'progressive' candidate!

I'm a liberal. There's only one candidate who speaks to my concerns, and there are a lot of people like me. The democratic party will ignore us and put its very existence at risk.


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> ...which is why the Koch smokers endorse her.
> 
> This does NOT make her an acceptable 'progressive' candidate!
> 
> I'm a liberal. There's only one candidate who speaks to my concerns, and there are a lot of people like me. The democratic party will ignore us and put its very existence at risk.


lol. you're funny


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> ...which is why the Koch smokers endorse her.
> 
> This does NOT make her an acceptable 'progressive' candidate!
> 
> I'm a liberal. There's only one candidate who speaks to my concerns, and there are a lot of people like me. The democratic party will ignore us and put its very existence at risk.


They gave her money?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> ...which is why the Koch smokers endorse her.
> 
> This does NOT make her an acceptable 'progressive' candidate!
> 
> I'm a liberal. There's only one candidate who speaks to my concerns, and there are a lot of people like me. The democratic party will ignore us and put its very existence at risk.


Bern down the house?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

*Koch-backed group praises Bernie Sanders*
By Daniel Strauss

03/09/16 12:30 PM EST


The group at the center of the Koch brothers' vast political network is praising Bernie Sanders for opposing the Export-Import Bank and for his attacks on corporate welfare.

Freedom Partners put out the web video highlighting its common ground with the Vermont senator ahead of Wednesday night's Democratic debate.

The video features a clip of Sanders responding to a question from the previous debate about why he opposed the Export-Import bank, a favorite punching bag of the Koch brothers. Sanders' stance has put him at odds with many of his fellow Senate Democrats, including Elizabeth Warren.



Read more: http://www.politico.com/blogs/2016-dem-primary-live-updates-and-results/2016/03/koch-brothers-bernie-sanders-220498#ixzz49RDpyCdP
Follow us: @politico on Twitter | Politico on Facebook


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

As a matter of pure uncontested fact, there has been more super PAC money spent thus far in express support of the Sanders campaign than for either one of his Democratic rivals. Let that sink in. That includes, by the way, former Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton according to Federal Election Commission (FEC) records. And no, the FEC is not paid by the Clinton campaign, or Koch brothers, or Wall Street any more than this column is. Their job is to report who is contributing to the Sanders’ campaign based on information provided by the Sanders’ campaign and the super PAC according to FEC campaign finance reporting requirements.

The super PAC and group following the Sanders’ campaign in and around Iowa is National Nurses United. The group’s executive director, RoseAnn DeMoro said, regarding the super PAC’s largesse for Sanders, that “_I do appreciate the irony. All things being equal, we would rather not be doing this. On the other hand, we want to see Bernie as president_.”


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Technically, there is no super PAC sanctioned by Sanders in the same way that other candidates have."
> 
> "In the age of dark money and unlimited fundraising opportunities via super PACs, *it’s fair for Sanders to make the distinction that he, unlike Clinton and most of the Republican candidates, is not affiliated with the super PAC.* Sanders does not have a sanctioned super PAC that acts as an extension of his campaign and is affiliated with wealthy donor networks or corporate industries, in the way that other presidential candidates do."


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> As a matter of pure uncontested fact, there has been more super PAC money spent thus far in express support of the Sanders campaign than for either one of his Democratic rivals. Let that sink in. That includes, by the way, former Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton according to Federal Election Commission (FEC) records. And no, the FEC is not paid by the Clinton campaign, or Koch brothers, or Wall Street any more than this column is. Their job is to report who is contributing to the Sanders’ campaign based on information provided by the Sanders’ campaign and the super PAC according to FEC campaign finance reporting requirements.


Sanders wants to blow another 18 trillion dollars of taxpayer money. Maybe you can find some motivation in that...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Sanders wants to blow another 18 trillion dollars of taxpayer money. Maybe you can find some motivation in that...


No, Bernie Sanders is not going to bankrupt America to the tune of $18 trillion


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No, Bernie Sanders is not going to bankrupt America to the tune of $18 trillion


Yes, but special interests want that money so they are willing to fund his campaign to get it.


----------



## ttystikk (May 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No, Bernie Sanders is not going to bankrupt America to the tune of $18 trillion


Since the idiot who prompted you to post this rebuttal is on ignore- and clearly, staying there- I can only imagine what kind of silliness must have been passed off as legitimate argument. 

What's really frustrating is that the very right wingers he's defending are ALREADY raping our country's future to the tune of sums that beggar the one mentioned. Yet nary a peep about that!


----------



## Corso312 (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Plessy V Ferguson got overturned in 1954





Lol... Got me buddy, wasn't thinking..


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Lol... Got me buddy, wasn't thinking..


No problem
You do see all you need to Overturn Roe v Wade is a test case
Give a fetus Personhood and you have to defend it's right to life and bestow on it all the rights that actual humans in this country have


----------



## ChesusRice (May 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Sanders wants to blow another 18 trillion dollars of taxpayer money. Maybe you can find some motivation in that...


Blame the explosion of the debt on Republicans who put it there captain retardo


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> You ever watch a Momma cat eat her own babies, as they are being born?


I wonder why they do that?


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> AND THAT
> is all it takes with the right court to overturn Roe v Wade


A stoner opinion from RIU?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I wonder why they do that?



Most often it is because they sense there is a problem with them. Possibly some type of birth defect. Or the Mother simply feels she is not capable or willing to care for them.


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> LOL, so now we bring out the Republican personality.
> Got to love the desperation


I think FP was just being facetious in the first three lines of that post, then she just came out and said Hillary sucks and that Bernie might be allowed to go on living. 

Hillary isn't my first choice for prez, but comparing Trump to Hillary is like night and day. OK, I know that some people think Hillary is the devil but I just can't get so worked up about somebody who is status quo. Trump is clearly a lying scumbag inept Richie-Rich Mussolini wannabe. I suppose some people are satisfied with a lying scumbag inept Richie-Rich Mussolini wannabe but for myself, I'd prefer status quo to having an lying scumbag inept Richie-Rich Mussolini wannabe for prez.


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> ...which is why the Koch smokers endorse her.
> 
> This does NOT make her an acceptable 'progressive' candidate!
> 
> I'm a liberal. There's only one candidate who speaks to my concerns, and there are a lot of people like me. The democratic party will ignore us and put its very existence at risk.


Dude, Bernie isn't going to be on the ballot in the fall. It's Trump, Clinton, protest vote or don't vote. Trump and the extreme authoritarian right who are passionate about him want you to do the last two. Just sayin, there are no clean hands coming out of this election. It absolutely sucks that the Kochs have you in check mate but you have lost this round and so have I. We have to change things going forward but today its about choosing the best course from here, not the one we wanted a year ago.

I'm not telling you what to do and I haven't made up my mind yet because I don't have to. Still, I reject the idea that Hillary is no better for this country than Trump. They are not at all even close to the being the same and a Trump supporter would say so too.

Bernie still has some cards to play and he's playing a damn good hand, just not a winning one. I'm really curious what happens between now and the convention this summer. Oh, and I'm not hoping that Bernie runs as VP. He's more valuable to liberals in the Senate if he can't be prez.


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I'm not concerned what courts say and I'm not saying that sarcastically, I just believe life begins a the moment of conception and that life deserves to be treated the same as one would treat any defenseless life


I'll be glad to respectfully cancel your vote when it comes to putting the person into the White House who chooses the next two supreme court justices.


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Most often it is because they sense there is a problem with them. Possibly some type of birth defect. Or the Mother simply feels she is not capable or willing to care for them.


If I read you right, you are saying that down through time, mothers of a kinds have had to make hard choices about when to raise a baby.


----------



## Corso312 (May 23, 2016)

Bernie vs the DNC is heating up..I like it!


----------



## Corso312 (May 23, 2016)

Bernie will get rid Wasserman Shultz if he wins, that's a good start.

In the national polls Trump is neck n neck with Clinton.. Bernie buries Trump by 11%


----------



## schuylaar (May 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Is a fetus a person?


http://www.rawstory.com/2016/05/the-connection-between-conservative-fetal-personhood-beliefs-and-pagan-penis-worship/


----------



## Rob Roy (May 23, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Bernie vs the DNC is heating up..I like it!



Bernie will endorse Hillary when he is commanded to.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> If I read you right, you are saying that down through time, mothers of a kinds have had to make hard choices about when to raise a baby.


Sometimes animals are smarter than us.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 23, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Bernie will get rid Wasserman Shultz if he wins, that's a good start.
> 
> In the national polls Trump is neck n neck with Clinton.. Bernie buries Trump by 11%


You do understand that nobody is paying any attention to Bernie right? He isnt having any negative advertising sent his way because both parties know he is in fantasy land.

You guys better start demanding for the FBI to indict hillary so your boy can get the candidacy. If he manages to swing something like that, Trump will make him look like the buffoon he is.


----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You do understand that nobody is paying any attention to Bernie right? He isnt having any negative advertising sent his way because both parties know he is in fantasy land.
> 
> You guys better start demanding for the FBI to indict hillary so your boy can get the candidacy. If he manages to swing something like that, Trump will make him look like the buffoon he is.


So, the FBI should indict Hillary because people demand it? Doesn't she have to commit a crime first? Can you tell me what crime she committed?

And what about your boy, the Orange One. He's up for fraud charges. The NY attorney general is going to have T on the witness stand to answer questions about Trump University. Ten years of bilking people and millions of dollars taken from them under fraudulent terms. It will be a delicious moment when Schneiderman starts to peel Trump's facade apart.


----------



## londonfog (May 23, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Bernie will get rid Wasserman Shultz if he wins, that's a good start.
> 
> In the national polls Trump is neck n neck with Clinton.. Bernie buries Trump by 11%


You do realize the DNC chair is an elected position voted on by members of the Democratic National Committee . I hope that soon you will also realize that Bernie will not win, but instead will endorse Hillary.
In short Bernie won't be getting rid of Wasserman


----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You do realize the DNC chair is an elected position voted on by members of the Democratic National Committee . I hope that soon you will also realize that Bernie will not win, but instead will endorse Hillary.
> In short Bernie won't be getting rid of Wasserman


Its quite likely that Wasserman will be one of the casualties in Bernie's negotiations with the DNC. They need his support to ensure Trump's defeat in the fall. Bernie holds a pretty good hand and he's playing it like the pro he is.


----------



## londonfog (May 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Its quite likely that Wasserman will be one of the casualties in Bernie's negotiations with the DNC. They need his support to ensure Trump's defeat in the fall. Bernie holds a pretty good hand and he's playing it like the pro he is.


Believe me Clinton is going to take care of Debbie


----------



## schuylaar (May 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I think FP was just being facetious in the first three lines of that post, then she just came out and said Hillary sucks and that Bernie might be allowed to go on living.
> 
> Hillary isn't my first choice for prez, but comparing Trump to Hillary is like night and day. OK, I know that some people think Hillary is the devil but I just can't get so worked up about somebody who is status quo. Trump is clearly a lying scumbag inept Richie-Rich Mussolini wannabe. I suppose some people are satisfied with a lying scumbag inept Richie-Rich Mussolini wannabe but for myself, I'd prefer status quo to having an lying scumbag inept Richie-Rich Mussolini wannabe for prez.


You can't get worked up about status quo?

How does anything get done in your life..status quo?

Status quo is mediocre..and anyone who settles deserves what they get.

There is a third option that seems to get overlooked time and time again.

If not now..when?


----------



## londonfog (May 23, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You can't get worked up about status quo?
> 
> How does anything get done in your life..status quo?
> 
> ...


maybe in 2020 or 2024 depending


----------



## schuylaar (May 23, 2016)

londonfog said:


> maybe in 2020 or 2024 depending


Seriously?

You keep kicking that can.

When we triumph it will be no thanks to you..except for that $1500 you donated.


----------



## schuylaar (May 23, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Believe me Clinton is going to take care of Debbie


Ohhhhhhhhhhh reaaasssslllly?

They're bff's.


----------



## schuylaar (May 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Its quite likely that Wasserman will be one of the casualties in Bernie's negotiations with the DNC. They need his support to ensure Trump's defeat in the fall. Bernie holds a pretty good hand and he's playing it like the pro he is.


Sanders 53% Trump 37%

That's how you beat him.


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Its quite likely that Wasserman will be one of the casualties in Bernie's negotiations with the DNC. They need his support to ensure Trump's defeat in the fall. Bernie holds a pretty good hand and he's playing it like the pro he is.


This is why I'm thinking that the Sanders campaign has something big up its sleeve.


----------



## Corso312 (May 23, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Believe me Clinton is going to take care of Debbie






I'm sure she will, even though Wasserman Shultz claims to be " completely neutral" lol


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm sure she will, even though Wasserman Shultz claims to be " completely neutral" lol


The license plate on her car tells the truth. She's been biased towards the Clinton campaign since the beginning, to the point of being sued by the Sanders campaign.


----------



## londonfog (May 23, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Seriously?
> 
> You keep kicking that can.
> 
> When we triumph it will be no thanks to you..except for that $1500 you donated.


What do you feel is a triumph. What is it you're looking for ?


----------



## londonfog (May 23, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh reaaasssslllly?
> 
> They're bff's.


They kinda are. I do agree she needs to resign, but that is because she has been a failure as DNC chair before Bernie. 2014 midterms was a disaster


----------



## londonfog (May 23, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm sure she will, even though Wasserman Shultz claims to be " completely neutral" lol


She is not neutral. She rides with Clinton, so of course she going to favor her.


----------



## londonfog (May 23, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders 53% Trump 37%
> 
> That's how you beat him.


Sky you cannot go by polls as if they are actual elections. 
Before Sanders can have a chance to go against Trump he would have to beat Clinton. He can't.


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Sky you cannot go by polls as if they are actual elections.
> Before Sanders can have a chance to go against Trump he would have to beat Clinton. He can't.


In a fair contest he'd mop the floor with her. This primary season has shown every citizen who cares to pay attention just how rigged our 'democracy' has become and how little the voice of We the People counts towards outcomes anymore. 

THIS is the real reason Mr Sanders should stick to his guns, because his fight against the machine has shown just how corrupt it is. And, it's why he has my vote. 

If the average American sees this election process and concludes there's nothing wrong with it, then they deserve the ass fucking they'll get. Over and over again until they get tired of it. 

@schuylaar put it well and succinctly above; 'if not now, then when?'


----------



## londonfog (May 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> In a fair contest he'd mop the floor with her. This primary season has shown every citizen who cares to pay attention just how rigged our 'democracy' has become and how little the voice of We the People counts towards outcomes anymore.
> 
> THIS is the real reason Mr Sanders should stick to his guns, because his fight against the machine has shown just how corrupt it is. And, it's why he has my vote.
> 
> ...


He can stick to his guns, but he will still get an "L" this election cycle. This was over March 15. Maybe if he had started his message earlier and gathered/garnered more of the minority vote things would be different. It did not go that way, so now we prepare for Bernie to concede and endorse Hillary.
Math cannot be argued


----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You can't get worked up about status quo?
> 
> How does anything get done in your life..status quo?
> 
> ...


When I buy a lottery ticket, it makes me feel good. No good reason for it. But owning that ticket changes my odds to win the lottery from literally no chance to virtually no chance. Bernie has virtually no chance to win the nomination. Yet we Bernie supporters can all imagine him winning.

When I listen to the rhetoric I'm hearing some effect on what Hillary is saying and Bernie is still putting his foot to the pedal. He's going to win California. When that happens, his stack of chips will be big. He won't win the prez, but he will have influence on how the DNC is organized and his position as a leader in the Democratically controlled Senate will be established. So, I see nothing but good coming out of all this.

His influence will be wasted if he goes independent in a presidential run.


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> When I buy a lottery ticket, it makes me feel good. No good reason for it. But owning that ticket changes my odds to win the lottery from literally no chance to virtually no chance. Bernie has virtually no chance to win the nomination. Yet we Bernie supporters can all imagine him winning.
> 
> When I listen to the rhetoric I'm hearing some effect on what Hillary is saying and Bernie is still putting his foot to the pedal. He's going to win California. When that happens, his stack of chips will be big. He won't win the prez, but he will have influence on how the DNC is organized and his position as a leader in the Democratically controlled Senate will be established. So, I see nothing but good coming out of all this.
> 
> His influence will be wasted if he goes independent in a presidential run.


I disagree. He doesn't have to give up his seat in the Senate to run, and he'll only have to resign it to take the Presidency, just as Mr Obama did.

I think running hard as an independent will shake the democratic party machine to its core and gives him an even chance of winning outright.

Even if he loses, he'd still have all the respect.

The Chump will flail and thrash- and in the end, run things like the Governator did in California; as the people demand. He's nothing if not an approval (ratings) seeker.


----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I disagree. He doesn't have to give up his seat in the Senate to run, and he'll only have to reassign it to take the Presidency, just as Mr Obama did.
> 
> I think running hard as an independent will shake the democratic party machine to its core and gives him an even chance of winning outright.
> 
> ...


So, you seem to think that the Democratic party needs to implode and destroy itself like the Republican party is now doing. You might be right.

What I see, and it's just my interpretation of what's going on, is Bernie gaining more influence and ability to make change while he's inside the party than if he's outside of it. The support that Bernie has is enormous. He can turn it on the Democratic party and break it up by running as an independent. With that threat in hand, I think Bernie has a real opportunity for make changes within the Democratic Party for the better going forward. A strongly supported Bernie Sanders (D) in the Senate can force President Hillary to the left or at the very least prevent her from moving to the right. I'd rather see that happen than anything else given the current situation.


----------



## Corso312 (May 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> In a fair contest he'd mop the floor with her. This primary season has shown every citizen who cares to pay attention just how rigged our 'democracy' has become and how little the voice of We the People counts towards outcomes anymore.
> 
> THIS is the real reason Mr Sanders should stick to his guns, because his fight against the machine has shown just how corrupt it is. And, it's why he has my vote.
> 
> ...







If people could vote from their phone..Yes... 


But that don't change the fact that ( fuck the super delegates) she's got him by 1.2 mill votes...that's what pisses me off...if phone voting were allowed ..yeah I'd agree... He has more support than her nationally.. Like 54-46%


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> If people could vote from their phone..Yes...
> 
> 
> But that don't change the fact that ( fuck the super delegates) she's got him by 1.2 mill votes...that's what pisses me off...if phone voting were allowed ..yeah I'd agree... He has more support than her nationally.. Like 54-46%


She's beaten him only in votes ALLOWED TO BE CAST in various primaries, and even then a lot of enthusiastic voters got left out in the cold. 

We should not mistake that number for anything of validity, other than a measure of how corrupt the democratic party has become. 

And then there's the Republican party, which never saw a principle it couldn't be convinced to ignore for money.


----------



## Corso312 (May 23, 2016)

I gotta cut the grass n fire up the grill buddy... Mostly agree with ya..have a good week!,


----------



## ChesusRice (May 23, 2016)

I have an Idea

Want to vote for the Democratic nominee in the primary

Join the fucking democratic party


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I have an Idea
> 
> Want to vote for the Democratic nominee in the primary
> 
> Join the fucking democratic party


When you're prevented from voting in the primary because the bylaws say you need to be registered many months in advance, that's voter suppression. There's no other reason to do it than to promote machine politics over the will of the People.

I get the feeling you don't like people.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> When you're prevented from voting in the primary because the bylaws say you need to be registered many months in advance, that's voter suppression. There's no other reason to do it than to promote machine politics over the will of the People.
> 
> I get the feeling you don't like people.


Do you remember when Limbaugh was telling his listeners in 2008 to vote for Clinton to keep the primary battle going?


----------



## londonfog (May 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> When you're prevented from voting in the primary because the bylaws say you need to be registered many months in advance, that's voter suppression. There's no other reason to do it than to promote machine politics over the will of the People.
> 
> I get the feeling you don't like people.


The day Bernie said he was running Dem those who liked Bernie should have made sure they registered as such. To not means you don't understand the voting process. Who the fuck was running Independent to make you stay registered as an Independent. Know the rules and what party you are registered for. 
I know this lady who started an awesome thread in August for Bernie. Guess what, this chick still registered as a Independent in a state that has closed election. Now whose dumb fault is that. HERS. The day Bernie said he running Dem she should have check and changed her party. Hell she had a thread up in August.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 23, 2016)

You people do all know that the Democratic Primary is an effort to give DEMOCRATS a say in who their party nominates for the general election?
Right?


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You people do all know that the Democratic Primary is an effort to give DEMOCRATS a say in who their party nominates for the general election?
> Right?


No one needs to register six months in advance to allow for that. That's just voter suppression, pure and simple.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No one needs to register six months in advance to allow for that. That's just voter suppression, pure and simple.


How come the Lutherans don't get a say in picking the pope?


----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No one needs to register six months in advance to allow for that. That's just voter suppression, pure and simple.


is that how it is in CO? In Oregon, you had to be registered Democratic Party on April 26, just three weeks before the primary.


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> How come the Lutherans don't get a say in picking the pope?


You missed the part about voter suppression- and I'm not touching religion with a ten foot pole.


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> is that how it is in CO? In Oregon, you had to be registered Democratic Party on April 26, just three weeks before the primary.


It worked out to just before Thanksgiving here, still far too much in advance. I think three weeks is reasonable and gives time for all parties involved in the election to have their caucuses without people jumping from one to the next.


----------



## londonfog (May 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It worked out to just before Thanksgiving here, still far too much in advance. I think three weeks is reasonable and gives time for all parties involved in the election to have their caucuses without people jumping from one to the next.


Hell I think they should do away with caucuses and do all primary voting


----------



## ChesusRice (May 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You missed the part about voter suppression- and I'm not touching religion with a ten foot pole.


What registered democratic voters got suppressed?


----------



## Donnybrook (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> What registered democratic voters got suppressed?


Why do you think that some parties in some states put a 6 month deadline in place? To put it another way, Clinton has a huge operation working for her. I'm willing to bet that there was a call list and a room of staff paid by Hillary's campaign on the phones making sure "the right people" were registered before the deadline. Bernie's campaign was in part flattened by her organization's get out the vote effort in early primary states. Do you think they had not given this time limit consideration and decided it hurt Bernie more than it did Hillary?

Because the rules were in place and available to everybody well before the election began, I don't think this is dishonest. I do think there was a sharp operator who made sure whatever was in place would be most helpful to Hillary. Calling it voter suppression would not be wrong.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Why do you think that some parties in some states put a 6 month deadline in place? To put it another way, Clinton has a huge operation working for her. I'm willing to bet that there was a call list and a room of staff paid by Hillary's campaign on the phones making sure "the right people" were registered before the deadline. Bernie's campaign was in part flattened by her organization's get out the vote effort in early primary states. Do you think they had not given this time limit consideration and decided it hurt Bernie more than it did Hillary?
> 
> Because the rules were in place and available to everybody well before the election began, I don't think this is dishonest. I do think there was a sharp operator who made sure whatever was in place would be most helpful to Hillary. Calling it voter suppression would not be wrong.


Whatever was in place was in place for decades


----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Whatever was in place was in place for decades


Calling it voter suppression would not be wrong.


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> What registered democratic voters got suppressed?


All those who wanted to be part of the primary process but didn't know they had to be registered up to six months ahead. DUH.


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Whatever was in place was in place for decades


That doesn't mean that it isn't voter suppression. 

Why the fuck are you defending the broken parts of the system, anyway?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That doesn't mean that it isn't voter suppression.
> 
> Why the fuck are you defending the broken parts of the system, anyway?


It's not. You cannot show a single instance where registered democrats were denied a voice in their partys nominating process.
The democrats put these rules in place decades ago


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 23, 2016)

Video suggests Barbara Boxer really wasn't afraid of Sanders supporters


----------



## ChesusRice (May 23, 2016)

All I'm hearing from Sanders supporters is 
The Democrats should let non democrats choose their partys nominee. Because not enough democrats are voting for Sanders.


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Video suggests Barbara Boxer really wasn't afraid of Sanders supporters


Yep, that whole thing was ginned up for television news.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That doesn't mean that it isn't voter suppression.
> 
> Why the fuck are you defending the broken parts of the system, anyway?


Broken how? 
The democrats should allow non democrats to vote for their partys leader?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> It's not. You cannot show a single instance where registered democrats were denied a voice in their partys nominating process.
> The democrats put these rules in place decades ago


Interesting way to word that..

What about the people that didn't know they had to be registered in their state by X amount of time before the primary, in some cases, up to 6 months before the election? Independents in closed primaries. The counties in New York that changed to opening the voting booth at noon right before the election and closed at 7 or 8pm (perfect for people who have to work, lower class people, predominantly Sanders supporters)? 

"Well, those are the rules" is dumb logic because it's a dumb rule, and you're only using that argument because of the technical implication because you support Clinton. 

Shady stuff perpetrated by the DNC, the Clinton campaign, Clinton supporters, and mainstream media that coincidentally helped Clinton and hurt Sanders has happened all throughout this campaign cycle, nobody can possibly deny that. The fact he's gotten this far despite all that *and* without superPAC money is a political statement that shows where this movement is going regardless of the outcome of this election.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Interesting way to word that..
> 
> What about the people that didn't know they had to be registered in their state by X amount of time before the primary, in some cases, up to 6 months before the election? Independents in closed primaries. The counties in New York that changed to opening the voting booth at noon right before the election and closed at 7 or 8pm (perfect for people who have to work, lower class people, predominantly Sanders supporters)?
> 
> ...


Sanders takes money from anyone. Including super pacs and the Koch brothers


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders takes money from anyone. Including super pacs and the Koch brothers


Sanders campaign doesn't coordinate with any superPACs, they're completely independent of each other. And he absolutely does not take money from the Koch's, I would love to see a source on that claim!


----------



## ChesusRice (May 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sanders campaign doesn't coordinate with any superPACs, they're completely independent of each other. And he absolutely does not take money from the Koch's, I would love to see a source on that claim!


Try Google.
Like this
https://www.google.com/search?q=sanders+takes+money+from+koch&ie=&oe=


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders takes money from anyone. Including super pacs and the Koch brothers


Quit fabricating shit. You're just butthurt that no one likes your candidate.


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Try Google.
> Like this
> https://www.google.com/search?q=sanders+takes+money+from+koch&ie=&oe=


Long step from agreement on the occasional policy matter to funding the campaign.


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=sanders+takes+money+from+koch&ie=&oe=
> 
> I don't have a candidate other than whoever the democratic nominee is
> And with that I foundly wish you to go fuck yourself


"Fondly", and I have a girlfriend for that, but thanks. 

Your arguments have no merit, so you resort to personal attacks.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 23, 2016)

Sanders probably will drop before California. 
He already made a deal for seating arrangements.


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Fuck Off


More intelligent discourse, lol

Your arguments are intellectually bankrupt- which isn't a shock considering who you're backing for president.


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders probably will drop before California.
> He already made a deal for seating arrangements.


This is laughably stupid. He knows that winning California will give him massive leverage at the convention and beyond. 

He knows he's going to win California, he's even said so. 

Pull your big boy pants up. Your butthurt is showing.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 23, 2016)

You got Berned.
He is done


----------



## ChesusRice (May 23, 2016)

He already made a deal with wasserman.
It's over


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> He already made a deal with wasserman.
> It's over


More guesswork?


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

I've already placed my bet, with @schuylaar .

If anyone but the Bern wins, I win. If the Bern wins, I still win, because I want him for president. Win-win!


----------



## ChesusRice (May 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> More guesswork?


*YOU SERIOUSLY ARE AS STUPID AS NITRO HARLEY OR NLSK1

Detroit (CNN)Bernie Sanders supporters will occupy a third of all seats on the Democratic Party's 2016 platform committee, the Democratic National Committee announced Monday, an agreement that will allow the Vermont senator to wield sizable influence on the party's platform this year.

Sanders and his supporters have complained for months that the Democratic Party was tilted against his insurgent bid and are worried that should he lose to Hillary Clinton -- as he is expected to do -- the issues that have animated his bid will not find a place at July's Democratic National Convention.

The agreement struck by both campaigns this month looks to ensure that doesn't happen. Sanders' five slots include several bold face names in progressive politics, including Rep. Keith Ellison of Minnesota and environmental activist Bill McKibben.
Clinton will appoint six members to the powerful platform committee, according to the agreement. Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz of Florida, the chairwoman of the Democratic Party, will name four members.
The agreement is unusual, in part because DNC rules allow the chair of the party to pick every member of the platform committee, a group that will hammer out, write and present the Democratic Party's platform at this year's convention.*


----------



## londonfog (May 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> *YOU SERIOUSLY ARE AS STUPID AS NITRO HARLEY OR NLSK1
> 
> Detroit (CNN)Bernie Sanders supporters will occupy a third of all seats on the Democratic Party's 2016 platform committee, the Democratic National Committee announced Monday, an agreement that will allow the Vermont senator to wield sizable influence on the party's platform this year.
> 
> ...


You have to excuse the BernieBabies, this is like their first election. 
I do love their enthusiasm.


----------



## Kasuti (May 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'll be glad to respectfully cancel your vote when it comes to putting the person into the White House who chooses the next two supreme court justices.


How would you know who I might vote for?


----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> How would you know who I might vote for?


You are right. I have no idea. 

Why is it that anti choice religious zealots align themselves with people who want to rape the environment and suppress minorities? Can't you folks find a leader that wants to protect those unborn babies but still be good stewards of the environment and hew to principles like helping those in need? Also war. Damm, every war is fought with zealots claiming (insert deity of choice here) is on their side.

And its not as if the mother they would force to have that baby gets help from the zealots later on. Zealots or those they align with in order to stack the courts, cut and cut and cut at social supports for children whose parents aren't well off.

Why is that?


----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> *YOU SERIOUSLY ARE AS STUPID AS NITRO HARLEY OR NLSK1
> 
> Detroit (CNN)Bernie Sanders supporters will occupy a third of all seats on the Democratic Party's 2016 platform committee, the Democratic National Committee announced Monday, an agreement that will allow the Vermont senator to wield sizable influence on the party's platform this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are right. I have no idea.
> 
> Why is it that anti choice religious zealots align themselves with people who want to rape the environment and suppress minorities? Can't you folks find a leader that wants to protect those unborn babies but still be good stewards of the environment and hew to principles like helping those in need? Also war. Damm, every war is fought with zealots claiming (insert deity of choice here) is on their side.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kasuti (May 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are right. I have no idea.
> 
> Why is it that anti choice religious zealots align themselves with people who want to rape the environment and suppress minorities? Can't you folks find a leader that wants to protect those unborn babies but still be good stewards of the environment and hew to principles like helping those in need? Also war. Damm, every war is fought with zealots claiming (insert deity of choice here) is on their side.
> 
> ...


What a man or woman does with their body is their own business as long as it doesn't affect me or my family. As far as the environment is concerned I was raised in the country and I'm almost sure I'm closer to nature than you probably are. As far as war his concerned, it in our nature to conquer and control land and the people livin there. 
You should study history more if you want to learn man's tendencies. Times change, but people don't.


----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> What a man or woman does with their body is their own business as long as it doesn't affect me or my family. As far as the environment is concerned I was raised in the country and I'm almost sure I'm closer to nature than you probably are. As far as war his concerned, it in our nature to conquer and control land and the people livin there.
> You should study history more if you want to learn man's tendencies. Times change, but people don't.


You didn't answer, just rambled. Why is it that zealots would force a woman to carry a pregnancy to term then abandon her to make it on her own? They don't care how it happened either.

Oh and, times change. Those stuck in the past don't.


----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This is laughably stupid. He knows that winning California will give him massive leverage at the convention and beyond.
> 
> He knows he's going to win California, he's even said so.
> 
> Pull your big boy pants up. Your butthurt is showing.


its already happening. And after Bernie wins CA, he's going to have a lot more influence than to affect some platform that everybody forgets about once the election is over.

*Democratic Party Gives Bernie Sanders Bigger Role In Shaping Its Platform*
*As his path to the presidential nomination narrows, Hillary Clinton and party officials are granting Sanders and his supporters concessions.*
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/bernie-sanders-democratic-party-platform_us_57439500e4b00e09e89fdd8f

edit: I'm adding some text from the article that is pertinent to this thread:

_Sanders acknowledged that his chances at the nomination are slim, but reiterated on Sunday that he hopes to make his mark on the party’s platform. He argued that Clinton will “have her problems” if she doesn’t make concessions to the progressive movement.

“I don’t want to see the American people voting for the lesser of two evils,” Sanders told ABC. “I want the American people to be voting for a vision of economic justice, of social justice, of environmental justice, of racial justice.”_


----------



## Kasuti (May 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You didn't answer, just rambled. Why is it that zealots would force a woman to carry a pregnancy to term then abandon her to make it on her own? They don't care how it happened either.
> 
> Oh and, times change. Those stuck in the past don't.


I think it's a woman's right to make the choices that concern only her, but I personally think it's murder to abort an unborn life. 
CHOOSE LIFE, YOUR MOTHER DID.


----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I think it's a woman's right to make the choices that concern only her, but I personally think it's murder to abort an unborn life.
> CHOOSE LIFE, YOUR MOTHER DID.


What you believe is unimportant. Given the chance, it seems you would foist your belief on others. So that's why we have a legal system that constrains old timey zealots from imposing their will on a free people. Once this election is over and Clinton is prez, the court will have another open minded judge who understands what freedom of choice means and close the door on the anti choice movement forever. 

Then all you can do is stew in your juices. I like that idea.


----------



## Kasuti (May 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What you believe is unimportant. Given the chance, it seems you would foist your belief on others. So that's why we have a legal system that constrains old timey zealots from imposing their will on a free people. Once this election is over and Clinton is prez, the court will have another open minded judge who understands what freedom of choice means and close the door on the anti choice movement forever.
> 
> Then all you can do is stew in your juices. I like that idea.


And you wouldn't push your beliefs on others? What do you think you are doing right now.


----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> And you wouldn't push your beliefs on others? What do you think you are doing right now.


Oh no, while you disgust me, I'm not saying one thing to you about how to manage your own life. I am saying freedom to choose is personal. You, on the other hand, are saying exactly what zealots say when they would take freedom of choice away from women.


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> And you wouldn't push your beliefs on others? What do you think you are doing right now.


He's questioning yours. For the record, I'm with him; all this hand wringing about unborn babies, yet right wingers are the first to cut social programs and welfare- even for moms with babies. Nothing about your policy stances make sense until they're viewed through the lens of 'he who has the gold makes the rules', which is a pretty shitty way to run a country.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Oh no, while you disgust me, I'm not saying one thing to you about how to manage your own life. I am saying freedom to choose is personal. You, on the other hand, are saying exactly what zealots say when they would take freedom of choice away from women.



Actually by voting for somebody who WILL try to run at least some (many) aspects of another persons life, you are attempting to manage his / her life. 

You just chose to have some other entity do the freedom removal thing for you.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 24, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Sometimes animals are smarter than us.


For real humans are the only animal that kills themselves.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Quit fabricating shit. You're just butthurt that no one likes your candidate.


I don't have a candidate. I have a party I am supporting. If Sanders gets the nomination I will vote for him.
Why you resorting to lies and distortion? When did you become a republican?


----------



## abandonconflict (May 24, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Corso312 (May 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


>










Really? .... U been sinking in to uncleben territory for a month now..wtf


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Really? .... U been sinking in to uncleben territory for a month now..wtf


that shit was funny.. Where is Sky ?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Really? .... U been sinking in to uncleben territory for a month now..wtf


uncle Ben wants you to write in Sanders in the general election


----------



## ttystikk (May 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Really? .... U been sinking in to uncleben territory for a month now..wtf


People who are too lazy to do their own research will gravitate toward easy answers - a specialty of Faux Spews. They often aren't the correct answers, but they're easy and they stroke your ego.


----------



## ttystikk (May 24, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> uncle Ben wants you to write in Sanders in the general election


So do I. It seems we finally agree on something.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 24, 2016)

Going to a Sanders rally on Thursday, I'll snap some pictures and post em here


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 25, 2016)

Republican superPAC, American Crossroads, endorses Debbie Wasserman Schultz against Tim Canova in Florida primary













https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Crossroads


----------



## ttystikk (May 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Republican superPAC, American Crossroads, endorses Debbie Wasserman Schultz against Tim Canova in Florida primary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Padawanbater2 , this is a highly informative post, thank you! 

We should also thank the Republican party for helping clarify our choices.

If they'd like to see Ms Wasserman Schultz remain in her seat, that's a good enough reason for me to see her go.

They're absolutely correct about her role in the 'emerging civil war' in the democratic party. She's used her position to attempt to railroad America into accepting her choice for President, and so we the People must send an unequivocally clear message that wholesale distortion of the primary election process will no longer be tolerated. 

Between this and the recent Koch smoker's backhanded endorsement of Mrs Clinton, I'd say that Democrats this year have a very clear choice; choose someone the Right wing is comfortable with seeing in power, with all that implies- or choose the one who scares them so badly they can barely speak his name or let him be seen on television.

If you're a Democrat, why would you choose someone the opposition wants?

This is yet more evidence, as if any was needed, that Mrs Clinton's candidacy aims to erase whatever difference remains in the distinction between Republicrat and Demublican, leaving those who bribe everyone firmly in control of our 'democracy'.


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You do realize the DNC chair is an elected position voted on by members of the Democratic National Committee . I hope that soon you will also realize that Bernie will not win, but instead will endorse Hillary.
> In short Bernie won't be getting rid of Wasserman


D'eeeeerrrrrp.

It's an appointed position..she was hand selected by Obama.

You really should take a course in civics.


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This is why I'm thinking that the Sanders campaign has something big up its sleeve.


Like I've been saying..


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What do you feel is a triumph. What is it you're looking for ?


I want you to promise me that you'll vote for whoever has the highest lead against Trump according to national polls and I'll leave the thread forever..


----------



## ttystikk (May 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Like I've been saying..


Any guesses as to what that big thing might be?


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> D'eeeeerrrrrp.
> 
> It's an appointed position..she was hand selected by Obama.
> 
> You really should take a course in civics.


OMFG...really ?
Who appoints the DNC chair when we have a Republican President ?

The DNC elects the Chairman, and the Chairman and the Executive Committee of the DNC run the national party.
*The Voting Process*

On February 12, 2005, the members of the Democratic National Committee will elect a new Chairman by majority vote.
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2005/1/8/84345/-

The chairperson of the DNC is elected by vote of members of the Democratic National Committee.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Democratic_National_Committee


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I want you to promise me that you'll vote for whoever has the highest lead against Trump according to national polls and I'll leave the thread forever..


Why the fuck would I base my vote on a poll. That has to be one of the dumbest shit you have typed.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I want you to promise me that you'll vote for whoever has the highest lead against Trump according to national polls and I'll leave the thread forever..


Ill take you up on that.
Lets go with the first polling taken in August


----------



## Rob Roy (May 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I want you to promise me that you'll vote for whoever has the highest lead against Trump according to national polls and I'll leave the thread forever..


----------



## spandy (May 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I want you to promise me that you'll vote for whoever has the highest lead against Trump according to national polls and I'll leave the thread forever..



LMFAO

There it is Sky. You just started stage 3, the bargaining process.

2 more to go...


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 25, 2016)

Most polls show Trump coming from behind and leading Hillary as the next president. She has no message, no viable concrete plans, and neither does Sanders compared to Trump.


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Most polls show Trump coming from behind and leading Hillary as the next president. She has no message, no viable concrete plans, and neither does Sanders compared to Trump.


Texas smells like shit.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Most polls show Trump coming from behind and leading Hillary as the next president. She has no message, no viable concrete plans, and neither does Sanders compared to Trump.


It's going to be big and really awesome


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> It's going to be big and really awesome


Hey Chesus, After another six months it will be huge. Are you thinking about Gary Johnson? I was following him in a penny stock that claimed to be in the pot business and it ended up scamming millions of dollars out of stupid people that bought into the story line. nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Chesus, After another six months it will be huge. Are you thinking about Gary Johnson? I was following him in a penny stock that claimed to be in the pot business and it ended up scamming millions of dollars out of stupid people that bought into the story line. nitro


Trump has scammed stupid people out of millions.
What a coincidence you are following them both


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Chesus, After another six months it will be huge. Are you thinking about Gary Johnson? I was following him in a penny stock that claimed to be in the pot business and it ended up scamming millions of dollars out of stupid people that bought into the story line. nitro


Cannabis biz is a racket. A former member here got into this pot stock at $1.00. It's trading at $.09. My prediction is this fraudalent pot infrastructure company will soon be de-listed. http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/advchart/frames/frames.asp?show=&insttype=Stock&symb=srna&x=43&y=11&time=7&startdate=1/4/1999&enddate=7/11/2014&freq=1&compidx=aaaaa:0&comptemptext=&comp=none&ma=1&maval=50&uf=8&lf=32&lf2=512&lf3=4&type=4&style=320&size=2&timeFrameToggle=false&compareToToggle=false&indicatorsToggle=false&chartStyleToggle=false&state=11

TA indicators were set by me.


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Trump has scammed stupid people out of millions.
> What a coincidence you are following them both


Trump has played within the letter of the law. What a coincidence you don't know shit about finances and business law.


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Sky you cannot go by polls as if they are actual elections.
> Before Sanders can have a chance to go against Trump he would have to beat Clinton. He can't.


So are you deferring to 'skewed' polls?



Then I guess the 'I have 2M more votes than Sanders' Clinton word track..you can't go by that as if it is actual representation since everyone has not voted..now can you?

And you also must believe that Clintons margin against Trump is fallacy as well?

Why do they have polls?

Better yet, why do campaigns spend thousands to run them? Are you aware it costs a campaign $15-20k each time they run a new one?


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So are you deferring to 'skewed' polls?
> 
> Then I guess the 'I have 2M more votes than Sanders' Clinton word track..you can't go by that as if it is actual representation since everyone has not voted..now can you?
> 
> ...


You knew your nefarious party had this rigged from the get-go. Get over it.

He might still have a chance although she is just a few votes from wrapping it up. Fox News 15 minutes ago stated that the Inspector General had found that Clinton had thousands of secret emails on her PRIVATE server. (As if there was any doubt.) Private, not public in case any of your spinmeister libtards leaders want to spin it as "everybody does it." They might, but NOT on a private server where no one has access.

So, I think the noose is tightening and Crazy Sanders might get the nom.


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> In a fair contest he'd mop the floor with her. This primary season has shown every citizen who cares to pay attention just how rigged our 'democracy' has become and how little the voice of We the People counts towards outcomes anymore.
> 
> THIS is the real reason Mr Sanders should stick to his guns, because his fight against the machine has shown just how corrupt it is. And, it's why he has my vote.
> 
> ...



Bravo, simply bra-vo

It's laziness, Tty. It takes effort to make a change.

This is why a Hillary Clinton presidency will be Barak Obama's third term.


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> You knew your nefarious party had this rigged from the get-go. Get over it.
> 
> He might still have a chance although she is just a few votes from wrapping it up. Fox News 15 minutes ago stated that the Inspector General had found that Clinton had thousands of secret emails on her PRIVATE server. (As if there was any doubt.) Private, not public in case any of your spinmeister libtards leaders want to spin it as "everybody does it." They might, but NOT on a private server where no one has access.
> 
> So, I think the noose is tightening and Crazy Sander might get nom.


And yet, they're trying to shove her down our throats and on the flip saying we need to unite..why? If Clinton is so wonderful and popular she doesn't need Sanders' supporters.

Ben, neither is going to have the delegates required.

Are you aware the 'pledged' super delegates were already 'pledged' prior to Sanders' announcement to run? Before ANY state contest ran- they were pledged.

He'll be close enough, with better poll numbers.

Currently, Clintons numbers are within margin of error to Trump.

Any sane person who wishes to stop Trump would choose Sanders over Clinton.

That is- if they truly wish to win; not anoint.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> You knew your nefarious party had this rigged from the get-go. Get over it.
> 
> He might still have a chance although she is just a few votes from wrapping it up. Fox News 15 minutes ago stated that the Inspector General had found that Clinton had thousands of secret emails on her PRIVATE server. (As if there was any doubt.) Private, not public in case any of your spinmeister libtards leaders want to spin it as "everybody does it." They might, but NOT on a private server where no one has access.
> 
> So, I think the noose is tightening and Crazy Sanders might get the nom.


Republicans sure are desperate to see Sanders as the nominee


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So are you deferring to 'skewed' polls?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't go by polls results to determine the winner of an election. We go by the actual voting. Why is this so hard to you to understand. Here read this

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/primary-polls-problems_us_55cb5b80e4b0f73b20bb3f02


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Republicans sure are desperate to see Sanders as the nominee


That's because republicans are stupid, you spend a lot of time highlighting that fact on this forum all the time

Sanders beats Trump by double digits in the general election, Clinton and Trump are in a statistical tie at the moment. You guys are the ones gambling on the weaker candidate, remember that in November if things don't turn out the way you expect.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's because republicans are stupid, you spend a lot of time highlighting that fact on this forum all the time
> 
> Sanders beats Trump by double digits in the general election, Clinton and Trump are in a statistical tie at the moment. You guys are the ones gambling on the weaker candidate, remember that in November if things don't turn out the way you expect.


Polls will change when either Sanders or Trump actually detail their plans


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Polls will change when either Sanders or Trump actually detail their plans


Sanders has been pretty clear about what he plans to do if he becomes president


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sanders has been pretty clear about what he plans to do if he becomes president


Not really.


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Not really.


some of his shit just don't add up


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> some of his shit just don't add up


Math is hard for Sanders and his supporters


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Question remains though
Why cant we afford to send our kids to college?
or have universal healthcare?


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> He can stick to his guns, but he will still get an "L" this election cycle. This was over March 15. Maybe if he had started his message earlier and gathered/garnered more of the minority vote things would be different. It did not go that way, so now we prepare for Bernie to concede and endorse Hillary.
> Math cannot be argued


Started his message earlier? Give me a break.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

I see the stooges are making their rounds.


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Math is hard for Sanders and his supporters


I won't settle for mediocrity; I'm not you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> And yet, they're trying to shove her down our throats and on the flip saying we need to unite..why? If Clinton is so wonderful and popular she doesn't need Sanders' supporters.
> 
> Ben, neither is going to have the delegates required.
> 
> ...


Is that why bernie is suing? Because the pledges were too early?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I see the stooges are making their rounds.


projecting?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> projecting?
> View attachment 3691019


How deep was your investigation?


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Started his message earlier? Give me a break.


yes and part of his message should have been how to register in order to vote.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How deep was your investigation?


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> When I buy a lottery ticket, it makes me feel good. No good reason for it. But owning that ticket changes my odds to win the lottery from literally no chance to virtually no chance. Bernie has virtually no chance to win the nomination. Yet we Bernie supporters can all imagine him winning.
> 
> When I listen to the rhetoric I'm hearing some effect on what Hillary is saying and Bernie is still putting his foot to the pedal. He's going to win California. When that happens, his stack of chips will be big. He won't win the prez, but he will have influence on how the DNC is organized and his position as a leader in the Democratically controlled Senate will be established. So, I see nothing but good coming out of all this.
> 
> His influence will be wasted if he goes independent in a presidential run.


Its amazing that 'no chance' is more popular than who's 'turn' it is.

How do you explain this?


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I won't settle for mediocrity; I'm not you.


do you always argue math ?


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Question remains though
> Why cant we afford to send our kids to college?
> or have universal healthcare?


Good question for Hillary..what will she 'try' to do this time?

'I told them to stop it..just stop it'!


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Good question for Hillary..what will she 'try' to do this time?
> 
> 'I told them to stop it..just stop it'!


You should send that in to Limbaugh


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Its amazing that 'no chance' is more popular than who's 'turn' it is.
> 
> How do you explain this?


So, should I just ignore what's actually happening and pretend its all going to work out? Bernie is doing exactly what I'd do in his situation, which is to keep building his vote count and states won while negotiating the best deal for his cause that he can. Hillary negotiated a role in Obama's cabinet for her support and for those who support Hillary, it was the best thing she could have done back then. 

For Hillary, it's all working out great, especially since Republicans are melting down and now have a candidate that isn't even conservative running for office. As with Bernie, Republicans cannot win the Presidency either and given Trump's shitty support from like 3/4 of the electorate, they will also lose the Senate. But we'll have Senator Bernie Sanders in congress with the mandate from millions of voters to push his agenda forward and I'm sure, deals already struck with the president for her support. And he'll be in the Senate to stop her from coddling Wall Street.

Bernie cannot win the Democratic nomination. He's using his sizable voter support to influence the up coming Hillary Clinton Presidency. That's a good thing. 

That fantasy of yours of Prez Sanders won't happen and I won't pay tribute to it.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, should I just ignore what's actually happening and pretend its all going to work out? Bernie is doing exactly what I'd do in his situation, which is to keep building his vote count and states won while negotiating the best deal for his cause that he can. Hillary negotiated a role in Obama's cabinet for her support and for those who support Hillary, it was the best thing she could have done back then.
> 
> For Hillary, it's all working out great, especially since Republicans are melting down and now have a candidate that isn't even conservative running for office. As with Bernie, Republicans cannot win the Presidency either and given Trump's shitty support from like 3/4 of the electorate, they will also lose the Senate. But we'll have Senator Bernie Sanders in congress with the mandate from millions of voters to push his agenda forward and I'm sure, deals already struck with the president for her support. And he'll be in the Senate to stop her from coddling Wall Street.
> 
> ...


If he gets the nomination I will vote for him


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> If he gets the nomination I will vote for him


So will I. The difference between no chance and virtually no chance is virtually nothing. I also have a ticket for the lottery which gives me virtually no chance to win. I'm not shopping for an island just yet.


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Trump has scammed stupid people out of millions.
> What a coincidence you are following them both


Well I certainly don't follow Gary anymore. Just google Gary's name with penny stock scam and plenty will pop up. And I guess you are talking about Trumps real-estate school? I think every college in america is scamming young people that don't know any better for what the get at the end. At least Trump was trying to educate adult real-estate dreamers. You can't fix stupid. I paid 11k to go to school for a year and I learned a lot and felt like I got my moneys worth but my guess is that 90% of the other students didn't do jack shit after school. So there are plenty of people that regret spending a bunch of money for an education after they find out that they are to lazy or not confident enough to take advantage of it. Just saying. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Cannabis biz is a racket. A former member here got into this pot stock at $1.00. It's trading at $.09. My prediction is this fraudalent pot infrastructure company will soon be de-listed. http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/advchart/frames/frames.asp?show=&insttype=Stock&symb=srna&x=43&y=11&time=7&startdate=1/4/1999&enddate=7/11/2014&freq=1&compidx=aaaaa:0&comptemptext=&comp=none&ma=1&maval=50&uf=8&lf=32&lf2=512&lf3=4&type=4&style=320&size=2&timeFrameToggle=false&compareToToggle=false&indicatorsToggle=false&chartStyleToggle=false&state=11
> 
> TA indicators were set by me.


Hey ben, I have followed several pot penny stocks and decided they were all scams, and I have a rule that I never buy penny stocks. But I check on them for fun while I drink coffee in the mornings. nitro.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So will I. The difference between no chance and virtually no chance is virtually nothing. I also have a ticket for the lottery which gives me virtually no chance to win. I'm not shopping for an island just yet.


I like Sanders. But I'm not going to write him in and give a vote to Trump


----------



## ChesusRice (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well I certainly don't follow Gary anymore. Just google Gary's name with penny stock scam and plenty will pop up. And I guess you are talking about Trumps real-estate school? I think every college in america is scamming young people that don't know any better for what the get at the end. At least Trump was trying to educate adult real-estate dreamers. You can't fix stupid. I paid 11k to go to school for a year and I learned a lot and felt like I got my moneys worth but my guess is that 90% of the other students didn't do jack shit after school. So there are plenty of people that regret spending a bunch of money for an education after they find out that they are to lazy or not confident enough to take advantage of it. Just saying. nitro


I'm talking about his real estate ventures and casinos


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm talking about his real estate ventures and casinos


Well, I didn't know Trump was still in the casino business. I thought he found some other suckers for that. I don't know much about Trumps real-estate ventures except some of them are world class, I guess. *TRUMP!*


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well I certainly don't follow Gary anymore. Just google Gary's name with penny stock scam and plenty will pop up. And I guess you are talking about Trumps real-estate school? I think every college in america is scamming young people that don't know any better for what the get at the end. At least Trump was trying to educate adult real-estate dreamers. You can't fix stupid. I paid 11k to go to school for a year and I learned a lot and felt like I got my moneys worth but my guess is that 90% of the other students didn't do jack shit after school. So there are plenty of people that regret spending a bunch of money for an education after they find out that they are to lazy or not confident enough to take advantage of it. Just saying. nitro


We've talked about this before, you have it backwards. Not going to school, not getting a good education is the best way to ensure a hard life and probably an early exit. Sorry you have sour grapes about well educated people not having to risk life and limb like you do. I'm glad it worked out for you but don't understand why you'd wish the shitty life of a low wage earner on other people.

Progressives like me earn more, have interesting jobs with great prospects of better and drive nicer cars. We are also better looking than ignorant Trump supporters. Do you know what Trump's favorite criticism of protesters at his rally is? "still in diapers" LOL. The point being that the protester is young. Young, well educated and with better prospects than the losers in Trump's audience. Trump is jealous of youth. Too funny that.


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I like Sanders. But I'm not going to write him in and give a vote to Trump


I fail to understand the reasoning of some who do that. I know what to expect from Hillary and I'm wise enough to make the most out of it whilel others still can receive. Trump is a wild case, loose cannon, loose lip, classless, hypocrite, unqualified moron. Not even going to touch on his bigoted and racist approach.


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey smart fucker, you miss spelled a word. " for". *TRUMP!*


 Actually its the wrong word I used, but good job my old fucking highschool drop out. You keep at it.


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> We've talked about this before, you have it backwards. Not going to school, not getting a good education is the best way to ensure a hard life and probably an early exit. Sorry you have sour grapes about well educated people not having to risk life and limb like you do. I'm glad it worked out for you but don't understand why you'd wish the shitty life of a low wage earner on other people.
> 
> Progressives like me earn more, have interesting jobs with great prospects of better and drive nicer cars. We are also better looking than ignorant Trump supporters. Do you know what Trump's favorite criticism of protesters at his rally is? "still in diapers" LOL. The point being that the protester is young. Young, well educated and with better prospects than the losers in Trump's audience. Trump is jealous of youth. Too funny that.


If all that was really true why all the fucking bitching? *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Actually its the wrong word I used, but good job my old fucking highschool drop out. You keep at it.


I guess the wrong word would be worse than miss spelling the right word. But I will still call you the smart fucker so you don't get your feelings hurt. *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I guess the wrong word would be worse than miss spelling the right word. But I will still call you the smart fucker so you don't get your feelings hurt. *TRUMP!*


I hope that one day you will understand that it is not about whether I'm smart or not. It is about how fucking stupid and uneducated you are.
You like Trump because the uneducated gravitates towards him. You really have to be a special kind to like his message.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I guess the wrong word would be worse than miss spelling the right word. But I will still call you the smart fucker so you don't get your feelings hurt. *TRUMP!*


*misspell


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I hope that one day you will understand that it is not about whether I'm smart or not. It is about how fucking stupid and uneducated you are.
> You like Trump because the uneducated gravitates towards him. You really have to be a special kind to like his message.


I know you are not smart. Do you really think I call you smart fucker because you are smart? This is a smart test. *TRUMP!*


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> *misspell


Poopy pants did you check out the Trump rally? How's the bitch's numbers holding up for you today? *TRUMP!*


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I know you are not smart. Do you really think I call you smart fucker because you are smart? This is a smart test. *TRUMP!*


WTF. Have you been drinking. If so enjoy


----------



## nitro harley (May 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> WTF. Have you been drinking. If so enjoy


No I am not drinking. I am just taking a break from building rock walls and flower planters. * TRUMP!*


----------



## ttystikk (May 25, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Not really.


The man has been rock solid on message for THIRTY YEARS, fool- if you haven't figured out what he stands for by now, you have no one to blame but yourself.


----------



## ky man (May 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> We've talked about this before, you have it backwards. Not going to school, not getting a good education is the best way to ensure a hard life and probably an early exit. Sorry you have sour grapes about well educated people not having to risk life and limb like you do. I'm glad it worked out for you but don't understand why you'd wish the shitty life of a low wage earner on other people.
> 
> Progressives like me earn more, have interesting jobs with great prospects of better and drive nicer cars. We are also better looking than ignorant Trump supporters. Do you know what Trump's favorite criticism of protesters at his rally is? "still in diapers" LOL. The point being that the protester is young. Young, well educated and with better prospects than the losers in Trump's audience. Trump is jealous of youth. Too funny that.


I hope you can still learn as smart as you clam to be to say HELLOW MR,PRESIDENT TO THE NEW ONE TRUMP..


----------



## ChesusRice (May 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The man has been rock solid on message for THIRTY YEARS, fool- if you haven't figured out what he stands for by now, you have no one to blame but yourself.


His socialist peers call him a sell out.


----------



## Corso312 (May 26, 2016)

Trump vs Bernie an an upcoming debate! I love it... Trump is going to get bitch slapped by Bernie..this is going to be great.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Trump vs Bernie an an upcoming debate! I love it... Trump is going to get bitch slapped by Bernie..this is going to be great.


Bernie will get his ass handed to him and you will still claim he won.


----------



## Corso312 (May 26, 2016)

Ha! Let's see if trump even shows up..I think he'll back out..


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Ha! Let's see if trump even shows up..I think he'll back out..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691550


It would make sense for the Republican candidate to back out if the democratic front runner doesnt show up. However, I am not sure trump is interested in what is smart politically.


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> His socialist peers call him a sell out.


That's because, as a CENTRIST, he isn't a leftist. I don't think we need leftist leaders, but a centrist is long overdue.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Trump vs Bernie an an upcoming debate! I love it... Trump is going to get bitch slapped by Bernie..this is going to be great.


When and where?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's because, as a CENTRIST, he isn't a leftist. I don't think we need leftist leaders, but a centrist is long overdue.


Sanders is a centrist?


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders is a centrist?


Yep;

This comes to us courtesy of www.politicalcompass.org , a British organization that reviews political perspectives of many countries. No dog in the election fight. They even have a questionnaire for you to help you see where you land on their two axis political spectrum.

I'M a leftist, lol;


----------



## ChesusRice (May 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yep;
> View attachment 3691737
> This comes to us courtesy of www.politicalcompass.org , a British organization that reviews political perspectives of many countries. No dog in the election fight. They even have a questionnaire for you to help you see where you land on their two axis political spectrum.
> 
> ...


Well guess what. The majority of americans want someone just to the right of Obama
That makes Sanders a far left fringe candidate


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Well guess what. The majority of americans want someone just to the right of Obama
> That makes Sanders a far left fringe candidate


I disagree- so speak for yourself. And if Sanders is a far left fringe candidate, then what does that say about how skewed our entire system has become?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I disagree- so speak for yourself. And if Sanders is a far left fringe candidate, then what does that say about how skewed or entire system has become?


What does that say about you when you consider a democratic socialist a centrist?


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> What does that say about you when you consider a democratic socialist a centrist?


Didn't I Just get through saying I'm a leftist? 

And I didn't call Bernie Sanders a centrist, political compass dot org did. I happen to agree; he's never suggested nationalizing companies, for instance.


----------



## Corso312 (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> When and where?





Before the Cali primary.. So gotta be soon.


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The day Bernie said he was running Dem those who liked Bernie should have made sure they registered as such. To not means you don't understand the voting process. Who the fuck was running Independent to make you stay registered as an Independent. Know the rules and what party you are registered for.
> I know this lady who started an awesome thread in August for Bernie. Guess what, this chick still registered as a Independent in a state that has closed election. Now whose dumb fault is that. HERS. The day Bernie said he running Dem she should have check and changed her party. Hell she had a thread up in August.


Some dems who re registered as independent forgot they were registered as such because they've been dems for so long, when one stoner day they realized that the dem party was no longer the dem party were forced to leave out of principle.

They were also told that as independent they can vote for either party. It was never disclosed that didn't include primaries.

Moral of the story: Schuylaar grows some damn crippy.


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders probably will drop before California.
> He already made a deal for seating arrangements.


Probably.


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You got Berned.
> He is done


Done.


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> He already made a deal with wasserman.
> It's over


Over.


----------



## londonfog (May 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Some dems who re registered as independent forgot they were registered as such because they've been dems for so long, when one stoner day they realized that the dem party was no longer the dem party were forced to leave out of principle.
> 
> They were also told that as independent they can vote for either party. It was never disclosed that didn't include primaries.
> 
> Moral of the story: Schuylaar grows some damn crippy.


Please don't blame you not knowing what party you belong to on marijuana. We have a hard enough time already trying to get it legal on a Federal level. I just suggest you learn from your mistake and I think you have.
I register Republican. I know this . NO amount of top quality weed will make me forget that I'm a Repuke.


----------



## DG1959 (May 27, 2016)

Sanders was a conscientious observer ... wouldn't fight for his country. Now he wants to lead our country?.... will not get my vote.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

DG1959 said:


> Sanders was a conscientious observer ... wouldn't fight for his country. Now he wants to lead our country?.... will not get my vote.


So people have to fight in wars they object too? They have to kill?


----------



## londonfog (May 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yep;
> View attachment 3691737
> This comes to us courtesy of www.politicalcompass.org , a British organization that reviews political perspectives of many countries. No dog in the election fight. They even have a questionnaire for you to help you see where you land on their two axis political spectrum.
> 
> ...


how many times do you have to use this useless graph


----------



## londonfog (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So people have to fight in wars they object too? They have to kill?


have you talked to your so called mother in law yet ?


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2016)

DG1959 said:


> Sanders was a conscientious observer ... wouldn't fight for his country. Now he wants to lead our country?.... will not get my vote.


How many more wars would you like to see to kill your fellow citizens for profit? 

He sat out because he knew that Vietnam had nothing to do with the security of our country and everything to do with enticing the military industrial complex. He was right then, and again many times before he was right AGAIN about Iraq. 

That's why he has my support.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's because, as a CENTRIST, he isn't a leftist. I don't think we need leftist leaders, but a centrist is long overdue.



Does Bernie Sanders have the right to tell others to use or threaten force against you if you are being peaceful ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> have you talked to your so called mother in law yet ?


Actually yes. She doesnt like hillary or trump.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 27, 2016)

DG1959 said:


> Sanders was a conscientious observer ... wouldn't fight for his country. Now he wants to lead our country?.... will not get my vote.



I like that you are dissing Bernie, but disagree that a persons worthiness is based in whether or not they will obediently kill people they don't even know.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> How many more wars would you like to see to kill your fellow citizens for profit?
> 
> He sat out because he knew that Vietnam had nothing to do with the security of our country and everything to do with enticing the military industrial complex. He was right then, and again many times before he was right AGAIN about Iraq.
> 
> That's why he has my support.




Except.....that's not what he is....


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Actually yes. She doesnt like hillary or trump.


She's a smart cookie.


----------



## londonfog (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Actually yes. She doesnt like hillary or trump.


Did you tell her you voting Trump.


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Republican superPAC, American Crossroads, endorses Debbie Wasserman Schultz against Tim Canova in Florida primary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Clinton has been seeking money from Bush family donors..


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Did you tell her you voting Trump.


I told her im not voting for hillary. She knows. I talk politics and current events all the time.

She is for reforming legal immigration and punishing illegal immigrants. She is for not allowing syrian refugees.

She is full blooded mexican. Her current husband was born in iraq. 

This has all been said before.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> She's a smart cookie.


She may vote bernie. She cant stand hillary or trump.

On a semi unrelated note, have you seen the monica Lewinsky interview on 20/20? I watched the whole thing yesterday because it popped up while looking for hillary videos. 

That girl was scared of the people surrounding bill. You could tell she was afraid in certain parts that she was going to endanger her family. She even says so.

Bill clinton also came across very 50 shades of gray in the way he seduced her.

Those old vhs recordings make you feel like you are traveling back in time. 

Barbara walters is a great interviewer. I feel i may watch all her interviews.

Anyways, it is very interesting to watch the past scandals. It helps paint a larger picture of who the clintons are.

Just something you might find interesting too.


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She may vote bernie. She cant stand hillary or trump.
> 
> On a semi unrelated note, have you seen the monica Lewinsky interview on 20/20? I watched the whole thing yesterday because it popped up while looking for hillary videos.
> 
> ...


More evidence of a comfort level with the abuse of power.


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2016)

So, here we go, Bernie is having an effect on the direction this party takes after Hillary gets the nomination, barring escalation of Hillary's legal troubles, that is. 
*Bernie Sanders’s ‘Scorched Earth’ Strategy Seems to Be Working*
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/05/sanderss-scorched-earth-strategy-is-working.html

For example:
_on Wednesday, Clinton moved in Sanders’s direction on domestic spending voluntarily – promising to expand her initial proposal for infrastructure spending. Clinton had previously promised to spend $275 billion on infrastructure over a five-year period, while Sanders has campaigned on a $1 trillion proposal (Donald Trump endorsed a similarly massive infrastructure build-up in his campaign book, though he doesn’t talk about it all that often)._


Ending summary statement of the article?
_in recent days, Sanders has signaled a commitment to building his movement inside the Democratic tent, raising funds for a slate of like-minded state legislators, and for Wisconsin Senate candidate Russ Feingold. And, at least for the moment, Sanders's willingness “to harm Hillary Clinton” appears to be only increasing his influence over her party. Politics ain’t beanbag. Neither, presumably, are political revolutions._


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, here we go, Bernie is having an effect on the direction this party takes after Hillary gets the nomination, barring escalation of Hillary's legal troubles, that is.
> *Bernie Sanders’s ‘Scorched Earth’ Strategy Seems to Be Working*
> http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/05/sanderss-scorched-earth-strategy-is-working.html
> 
> ...


Let the Sandernista Revolution begin!


----------



## Rob Roy (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> More evidence of a comfort level with the abuse of power.


Yup.


----------



## londonfog (May 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I told her im not voting for hillary. She knows. I talk politics and current events all the time.
> 
> She is for reforming legal immigration and punishing illegal immigrants. She is for not allowing syrian refugees.
> 
> ...


When I asked you her politics before you said you didn't know. Now you saying you talk politics all the time. Which lie are you going with and how many accounts do you have on RIU ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> When I asked you her politics before you said you didn't know. Now you saying you talk politics all the time. Which lie are you going with and how many accounts do you have on RIU ?


? I said i didn't know because I hadnt seen her in a while.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2016)

You may not be aware, but my husband starting having medical problems in january and he had surgery 5-6 weeks ago.


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> OMFG...really ?
> Who appoints the DNC chair when we have a Republican President ?
> 
> The DNC elects the Chairman, and the Chairman and the Executive Committee of the DNC run the national party.
> ...



 D'eeeerp! You're such a train wreck..

http://www.politico.com/story/2011/04/wasserman-schultz-to-lead-dnc-052605


----------



## londonfog (May 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> D'eeeerp! You're such a train wreck..
> 
> http://www.politico.com/story/2011/04/wasserman-schultz-to-lead-dnc-052605


I see why you didn't vote. did not understand how.
Here is some food for thought.
Who picks the DNC chair when we have a Republican president ?

On February 12, 2005, the members of the Democratic National Committee will elect a new Chairman by majority vote.
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2005/1/8/84345/-

The chairperson of the DNC is elected by vote of members of the Democratic National Committee.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Democratic_National_Committee


----------



## londonfog (May 27, 2016)

Looks like Trump just took a shit on Bernies dream
*Trump decides he won't debate Bernie Sanders*

As much as I want to debate Bernie Sanders — and it would be an easy payday — I will wait to debate the first place finisher in the Democratic Party, probably Hillary Clinton, or whoever it may be," Trump said in a statement. The presumptive GOP presidential nominee added that it "seems inappropriate" to debate the "second place finisher."

http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/281556-trump-decides-he-wont-debate-bernie-sanders


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Why the fuck would I base my vote on a poll. That has to be one of the dumbest shit you have typed.


It does sound ridiculous doesn't it?


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Ill take you up on that.
> Lets go with the first polling taken in August


Did I offer this to you?


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Looks like Trump just took a shit on Bernies dream
> *Trump decides he won't debate Bernie Sanders*
> 
> As much as I want to debate Bernie Sanders — and it would be an easy payday — I will wait to debate the first place finisher in the Democratic Party, probably Hillary Clinton, or whoever it may be," Trump said in a statement. The presumptive GOP presidential nominee added that it "seems inappropriate" to debate the "second place finisher."
> ...


I guess Trump found out you can't have a paid political debate afterall.


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I see why you didn't vote. did not understand how.
> Here is some food for thought.
> Who picks the DNC chair when we have a Republican president ?
> 
> ...


I know it was difficult to click on the link, but let me help..from the first paragraph:

'President Barack Obama has chosen Florida Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz as the incoming chairwoman of the Democratic National Committee, the party announced late Tuesday.'

http://www.politico.com/story/2011/04/wasserman-schultz-to-lead-dnc-052605

It's just sad to watch you..really.


----------



## londonfog (May 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> It does sound ridiculous doesn't it?


you need to seriously look at Hillary's plans, see which ones you can get behind. Take advantage of any and all.


----------



## londonfog (May 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I know it was difficult to click on the link, but let me help..from the first paragraph:
> 
> 'President Barack Obama has chosen Florida Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz as the incoming chairwoman of the Democratic National Committee, the party announced late Tuesday.'
> 
> ...


I clicked on the link read the whole article, I also see that you can't or won't answer my question.
Lets try again
Who picks the DNC chair when we have a Republican president ?


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Please don't blame you not knowing what party you belong to on marijuana. We have a hard enough time already trying to get it legal on a Federal level. I just suggest you learn from your mistake and I think you have.
> I register Republican. I know this . NO amount of top quality weed will make me forget that I'm a Repuke.




This girl got skill and she learned from the best.

Guess you never smoke\grow crippy.

I do feel for you to never have that experience.


----------



## londonfog (May 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> This girl got skill and she learned from the best.
> 
> Guess you never smoke\grow crippy.


So you saying you smoke and grow weed so powerful that it disables you from voting...got it


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I clicked on the link read the whole article, I also see that you can't or won't answer my question.
> Lets try again
> Who picks the DNC chair when we have a Republican president ?


That wasn't the topic.

It was.. who picked DWS.

I gave citation and you look the assclown.


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So you saying you smoke and grow weed so powerful that it disables you from voting...go it


I do feel for you to never have that experience.

Ask Tty, Bucky or any other true grower.

We have secrets


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Well guess what. The majority of americans want someone just to the right of Obama
> That makes Sanders a far left fringe candidate


Citation.


----------



## londonfog (May 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> That wasn't the topic.
> 
> It was.. who picked DWS.
> 
> I gave citation and you look the assclown.


No the conversation started by me saying Bernie will have nothing to do with DWS staying or going


londonfog said:


> You do realize the DNC chair is an elected position voted on by members of the Democratic National Committee . I hope that soon you will also realize that Bernie will not win, but instead will endorse Hillary.
> In short Bernie won't be getting rid of Wasserman


Bernie won't win the nomination to became POTUS so he can't recommend who he would like as Chair. I hope you also recognized that the committee still has to ratify the Presidents selection, so a vote still happens. You can thank me later for this knowledge I shared with you. I understand this is your first election.


----------



## londonfog (May 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I do feel for you to never have that experience.
> 
> Ask Tty, Bucky or any other true grower.
> 
> We have secrets


I want no parts of weed that would make me so stupid, I forget how to vote.


----------



## londonfog (May 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Citation.


How about voting results

http://www.politico.com/2016-election/results/map/president


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I clicked on the link read the whole article, I also see that you can't or won't answer my question.
> Lets try again
> Who picks the DNC chair when we have a Republican president ?


Deflection.

No substance and trying to change topic.

I win.


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I want no parts of weed that would make me so stupid, I forget how to vote.


Really?

Then why do people pay so much for it?


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> How about voting results
> 
> http://www.politico.com/2016-election/results/map/president


You are free to post voting results when EVERYONE can vote.

Hint: This will happen in the general and you're in for a big fucking surprise.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You are free to post voting results when EVERYONE can vote.
> 
> Hint: This will happen in the general and you're in for a big fucking surprise.


You have failed to show a single registered democrat who was unable to vote for who they wanted to elect as the presidential nominee of their party.


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You have failed to show a single registered democrat who was unable to vote for who they wanted to elect as the presidential nominee of their party.


And you're delusional.



California Looking Less Than A Sure Thing For Hillary Clinton:

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/27/us/politics/hillary-clinton-bernie-sanders-california-primary.html


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> And you're delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sanders will give Mrs Clinton a black eye in California; he'll make the divide between monied and connected haves and the have nots very clear indeed- and there are a lot of have nots in California.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 29, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You have failed to show a single registered democrat who was unable to vote for who they wanted to elect as the presidential nominee of their party.





schuylaar said:


> And you're delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you can easily come up with an example of a registered Democrat being denied the right to vote in the primary for a democratic candidate

As to your link
Mrs. Clinton does not need to win California to become her party’s nominee. She is expected to reach the 2,383 delegates needed to clinch the nomination roughly three hours before the California results are tallied, when the polls close in New Jersey, a mathematical fact that Mrs. Clinton’s allies have been reciting to reporters.


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Then you can easily come up with an example of a registered Democrat being denied the right to vote in the primary for a democratic candidate
> 
> As to your link
> Mrs. Clinton does not need to win California to become her party’s nominee. She is expected to reach the 2,383 delegates needed to clinch the nomination roughly three hours before the California results are tallied, when the polls close in New Jersey, a mathematical fact that Mrs. Clinton’s allies have been reciting to reporters.


Your word game in the first sentence is ridiculous and not up for debate..you need to do better.

Just like she had all of the pledged super delegates BEFORE any contest was run.

You are promoting this and see nothing wrong with?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Your word game in the first sentence is ridiculous and not up for debate..you need to do better.
> 
> Just like she had all of the pledged super delegates BEFORE any contest was run.
> 
> You are promoting this and see nothing wrong with?


NO word game
How many registered Democrats were denied the opportunity to vote in the democratic primary in any state?
Here is another question for you.
how many trump supporters voted for sanders in primaries in open states with no intention of voting for Sanders in November?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 29, 2016)

But MSNBC's Steve Kornacki tweeted a more remarkable data point: Almost 4 in 10 Sanders voters plan to support Trump over _Sanders_.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/05/10/early-w-va-numbers-show-4-in-10-sanders-backers-prefer-trump-over-clinton-and-trump-over-sanders/


----------



## potroastV2 (May 29, 2016)

Let me guess, Chesus, when riding your motorcycle, you rarely wear a helmet.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 29, 2016)

“It was not a good report for Secretary Clinton. That is something that the American people, Democrats and delegates are going to have to take a hard look at," Sanders told CBS' "Face the Nation," during one of two TV network interviews Sunday.


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Then you can easily come up with an example of a registered Democrat being denied the right to vote in the primary for a democratic candidate
> 
> As to your link
> Mrs. Clinton does not need to win California to become her party’s nominee. She is expected to reach the 2,383 delegates needed to clinch the nomination roughly three hours before the California results are tallied, when the polls close in New Jersey, a mathematical fact that Mrs. Clinton’s allies have been reciting to reporters.


LOTS of registered Democrats were turned away at my caucus precinct-because of overcrowding. 

My precinct vote was over 80% in favor of Bernie. 

Is an eye witness report good enough for ya?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> LOTS of registered Democrats were turned away at my caucus precinct-because of overcrowding.
> 
> My precinct vote was over 80% in favor of Bernie.
> 
> Is an eye witness report good enough for ya?


No


----------



## ChesusRice (May 29, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Let me guess, Chesus, when riding your motorcycle, you rarely wear a helmet.


Never


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> No


Then go back to shitting in your box, because reality has no meaning to you.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Then go back to shitting in your box, because reality has no meaning to you.


You get to dictate when I wear a helmet?


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Deflection.
> 
> No substance and trying to change topic.
> 
> I win.


topic was never changed. For some reason you're stuck on straight stupid. 
Can't help someone who wants to be stupid. Good luck with that


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Really?
> 
> Then why do people pay so much for it?


sure they do
People beat down your door to buy weed that makes you so stupid you forget how to vote.


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You are free to post voting results when EVERYONE can vote.
> 
> Hint: This will happen in the general and you're in for a big fucking surprise.


Everyone will not ever be able to vote. Do you really want a 16 year old voting. Some states felons can't vote. Some people are mentally incapable of voting. You yourself sell weed that makes people so stupid they forget how to vote (including yourself).
You are desperate and I tried to warn you long ago. Now you have yourself looking like a fool.


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> “It was not a good report for Secretary Clinton. That is something that the American people, Democrats and delegates are going to have to take a hard look at," Sanders told CBS' "Face the Nation," during one of two TV network interviews Sunday.


You are a Republican personality. Are you confused ? The Trump thread needs you Pie the Lie or is the beat-down on Sky too much for you to bear.
lol fucking joke you are


----------



## ChesusRice (May 29, 2016)

Sanders is running for VP
He's going to black mail Clinton with the threat of running 3rd party


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> But MSNBC's Steve Kornacki tweeted a more remarkable data point: Almost 4 in 10 Sanders voters plan to support Trump over _Sanders_.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/05/10/early-w-va-numbers-show-4-in-10-sanders-backers-prefer-trump-over-clinton-and-trump-over-sanders/





ChesusRice said:


> NO word game
> How many registered Democrats were denied the opportunity to vote in the democratic primary in any state?
> Here is another question for you.
> how many trump supporters voted for sanders in primaries in open states with no intention of voting for Sanders in November?


How would you even know any of this without the 'polls' which surely have no meaning?


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> topic was never changed. For some reason you're stuck on straight stupid.
> Can't help someone who wants to be stupid. Good luck with that


The statement was 'who appointed DWS'.

You replied incorrectly, then tried to deflect with a question of your own instead of OWNING up to your mistake.

Own it dude..if not now, when?


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders is running for VP
> He's going to black mail Clinton with the threat of running 3rd party




You are a low information voter..anyone who supports Clinton or Trump is.

Sanders platform is completely different from Clintons..if you followed the issues you'd already know this..talking points are all you are capable of.


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The statement was 'who appointed DWS'.
> 
> You replied incorrectly, then tried to deflect with a question of your own instead of OWNING up to your mistake.
> 
> Own it dude..if not now, when?


The statement was how the Chair is elected and how Bernie will have no parts in its selection. You do a good job of stupid.


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Everyone will not ever be able to vote. Do you really want a 16 year old voting. Some states felons can't vote. Some people are mentally incapable of voting. You yourself sell weed that makes people so stupid they forget how to vote (including yourself).
> You are desperate and I tried to warn you long ago. Now you have yourself looking like a fool.


You know very well I was referring to the disenfranchised that amounted to millions.

And I'm the fool?


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The statement was how the Chair is elected and how Bernie will have no parts in its selection. You do a good job of stupid.


Before that statement..you think you're so smart and I'll forget.

You are not going to get me to go back to your post and repost.


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You know very well I was referring to the disenfranchised that amounted to millions.
> 
> And I'm the fool?


I don't know whats going on in that pea brain of yours. You think that the DNC committee does not vote on who they want as chair.
You know that you are not a disenfranchised voter. You are a low information voter who did not change her party affiliation even after Bernie said who he was running Dem..


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> sure they do
> People beat down your door to buy weed that makes you so stupid you forget how to vote.


You are delusional.


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Before that statement..you think you're so smart and I'll forget.
> 
> You are not going to get me to go back to your post and repost.


You stupid and you are allowing everyone to see it.


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I don't know whats going on in that pea brain of yours. You think that the DNC committee does not vote on who they want as chair.
> You know that you are not a disenfranchised voter. You are a low information voter who did not change her party affiliation even after Bernie said who he was running Dem..


You're losing your mind and are a shitty debater.

Can you please stalk some other member?


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You're losing your mind and are a shitty debater.
> 
> Can you please stalk some other member?


You successfully made my hit list again.
You are the lowest information voter I have ever came across. Who sets up a thread in August for their candidate but yet does not vote for them, due to their stupidity...*YOU*


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I don't know whats going on in that pea brain of yours. You think that the DNC committee does not vote on who they want as chair.
> You know that you are not a disenfranchised voter. You are a low information voter who did not change her party affiliation even after Bernie said who he was running Dem..


So now you're putting words in my mouth?


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You successfully made my hit list again.
> You are the lowest information voter I have ever came across. Who sets up a thread in August for their candidate but yet does not vote for them, due to their stupidity...*YOU*


Hit list? WTF, dude?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 29, 2016)

Sanders wants the vp job with Clinton


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders wants the vp job with Clinton


Citation.


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2016)

@schuylaar I really hope you come back to our normal Sky after this election. Right now you have went off the deep end. I blame Bernie


----------



## ChesusRice (May 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Citation.


Meet the press And face the nation. 
Describing who Clinton should pick. 
Google it. I'm cooking


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> @schuylaar I really hope you come back to our normal Sky after this election. Right now you have went off the deep end. I blame Bernie


Deflection.

What does 'hit list' mean?


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Meet the press And face the nation.
> Describing who Clinton should pick.
> Google it. I'm cooking


No.

Description of who Clinton should pick?

You know you have zero cred here.


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> No.
> 
> Description of who Clinton should pick?
> 
> You know you have zero cred here.


Love how the talking heads have suddenly been elevated to senior campaign advisement staff- at least, in the strange world of his stinky lil box.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> No.
> 
> Description of who Clinton should pick?
> 
> You know you have zero cred here.


Coming from a person like you who doesn't know how to vote. I'm not really hurt


----------



## ChesusRice (May 29, 2016)

Page 420?


----------



## Kasuti (May 29, 2016)

First on 420?


----------



## ChesusRice (May 29, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> First on 420?


So close


----------



## schuylaar (May 30, 2016)

Such a basic mind.


----------



## ChesusRice (May 30, 2016)

Hey I'm on page 420


----------



## londonfog (May 30, 2016)

I think I will smoke one for 420


----------



## schuylaar (May 30, 2016)

Such basic minds.

No evolution past high school smoking circle.


----------



## londonfog (May 30, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Such basic minds.
> 
> No evolution past high school smoking circle.


I can guarantee I have done more with my life than you.
loosen up and smoke one for this wonderful 420 page.


----------



## schuylaar (May 30, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I can guarantee I have done more with my life than you.
> loosen up and smoke one for this wonderful 420 page.


Guarantee? You can't even produce you're own citations, lazy assclown.


----------



## londonfog (May 30, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Guarantee? You can't even produce you're own citations, lazy assclown.


I know how to vote and understand the rules.


----------



## schuylaar (May 30, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I know how to vote and understand the rules.


The battle for suffrage knows no bounds.


----------



## ttystikk (May 30, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The battle for suffrage knows no bounds.


Indeed, 'tis the scourge of classicism that infest our times. Either We the People defeat this slowly emerging monster of greed, or we cede our children's future to the very aristocracy our forefathers warned us against.


----------



## Kasuti (May 30, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> So close


I tried


----------



## Kasuti (May 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Indeed, 'tis the scourge of classicism that infest our times. Either We the People defeat this slowly emerging monster of greed, or we cede our children's future to the very aristocracy our forefathers warned us against.


I think classism is more prevalent than racism. What's your opinion?


----------



## ttystikk (May 31, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I think classism is more prevalent than racism. What's your opinion?


Classists in this country are happy to use racism to help divide the populace and achieve their own ends.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 31, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I think classism is more prevalent than racism. What's your opinion?


At least classism holds some valid basis

To be sure though, Invalid classism is just as invalid as racism


----------



## ttystikk (May 31, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> At least classism holds some valid basis
> 
> To be sure though, Invalid classism is just as invalid as racism


I'd like to clarify my position; I'm a big fan of meritocracy, so those who earn their keep get taken care of. Classism is not that, although it lives to try and use merit as a cloak of disguise. 

Classism is simply about those who have the gold justifying any means necessary to keep it.


----------



## schuylaar (May 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Indeed, 'tis the scourge of classicism that infest our times. Either We the People defeat this slowly emerging monster of greed, or we cede our children's future to the very aristocracy our forefathers warned us against.


I'm in love<sigh>


----------



## spandy (May 31, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I know how to vote and understand the rules.


I bet you get yourself a paycheck too.

Like one you earned.

in before 421


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 31, 2016)

lol


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lol


So, are you saying then, Trump wouldn't take a bullet for us?


----------



## spandy (Jun 1, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So, are you saying then, Trump wouldn't take a bullet for us?


Why would he? I didn't see Bernie step around his protection, and he shouldn't have either. Let security do their job.

All front runners should have top notch security at this point in the game. One of them is going to be our president. A leaderless country would be a damn mess.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 1, 2016)

spandy said:


> Why would he? I didn't see Bernie step around his protection, and he shouldn't have either. Let security do their job.
> 
> All front runners should have top notch security at this point in the game. One of them is going to be our president. A leaderless country would be a damn mess.


Trumps actions translate quite well, thank you..

Like a rat exiting the Titanic..women, children and rats first.

That would make for an unsavory Commander-in-Chief..what leadership!

Runs away from the face of danger..


----------



## spandy (Jun 1, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Trumps actions translate quite well, thank you..
> 
> Like a rat exiting the Titanic..women, children and rats first.
> 
> ...


I cant find the video of this happening. Would you please post it?

I did find one of Bernie getting his stage taken from him though.

And Bernie still isn't going to be president, ever. This is between Clinton and Trump now.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 1, 2016)

spandy said:


> I cant find the video of this happening. Would you please post it?
> 
> I did find one of Bernie getting his stage taken from him though.
> 
> And Bernie still isn't going to be president, ever. This is between Clinton and Trump now.


How about taking a look right above your post..soooooo lazy.

So you're going to support someone who is within margin of error for the loss?

Clinton's not going to win.

Sadly, she's hated even more than Trump.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 1, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So, are you saying then, Trump wouldn't take a bullet for us?


His specialty appears to be ordering others onto their swords.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 1, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> How about taking a look right above your post..soooooo lazy.
> 
> So you're going to support someone who is within margin of error for the loss?
> 
> ...


actually Trump disapproval rating is higher than Clinton.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> actually Trump disapproval rating is higher than Clinton.


With which demographic?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 1, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> With which demographic?


you really don't pay attention much do you ? this election thing might be a little too much for you.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you really don't pay attention much do you ? this election thing might be a little too much for you.


Citation.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 1, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Citation.





schuylaar said:


> I already cited it pages back.
> 
> .


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Corso312 (Jun 2, 2016)

I knew Trump was going to punk out and wouldn't debate Bernie ..what a bitch move


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I knew Trump was going to punk out and wouldn't debate Bernie ..what a bitch move


I'll do you one better..Trumps gonna punk out the republican nomination.

Like I said before, he doesn't really want the presidency..he wants to continue the conversation..'I would've won'.

He won't debate Sanders because those close to him (Manafort) told him it would be political suicide..but 'would've been an easy win'

You can only get so far on 'lies, she/he lies..lyin' <insert opponent name here>'.


----------



## spandy (Jun 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> How about taking a look right above your post..soooooo lazy.
> 
> So you're going to support someone who is within margin of error for the loss?
> 
> ...


So the crowd starts freaking out, lots of noise, and then a security guy of some sorts comes rushing on stage. I would of moved fast too because of the security guy, unless I had eyes in the back of my head. Bernie had a clear view of what was happening, Trump had his back turned. Completely different scenarios.

And you are right, Clinton isn't going to win, and Sanders wont be on the ticket. Got it figured yet? I mean we are at stage 3 here, so you are so close...



Corso312 said:


> I knew Trump was going to punk out and wouldn't debate Bernie ..what a bitch move


 Trump is going to get many Sanders supporters votes just to keep Clinton out of office. He doesn't need to debate him, he just needs to wait for him to exit stage left after Clinton gets the nomination.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2016)

spandy said:


> Trump is going to get many Sanders supporters votes just to keep Clinton out of office. He doesn't need to debate him, he just needs to wait for him to exit stage left after Clinton gets the nomination.


Ya think, Spandex?

Or perhaps Sanders supporters will figure out that you CAN still vote for him, if he's not the nom..


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Ya think, Spandex?
> 
> Or perhaps Sanders supporters will figure out that you CAN still vote for him, if he's not the nom..


you can also vote for Kermit the Frog. The question is why ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'll do you one better..Trumps gonna punk out the republican nomination.
> 
> Like I said before, he doesn't really want the presidency..he wants to continue the conversation..'I would've won'.
> 
> ...


Actually hillary is a softer target for him.

I have a feeling if trump and sanders sat down, they would actually get along. 

Imo, it is posturing because left and right dislike each other.

I dont dislike you though schuylarr.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Actually hillary is a softer target for him.
> 
> I have a feeling if trump and sanders sat down, they would actually get along.
> 
> ...


Actually, No


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Actually, No


Actually yes. He wants to face hillary not sanders.

Democrats should be protesting over how rigged your election was.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Actually yes. He wants to face hillary not sanders.
> 
> Democrats should be protesting over how rigged your election was.


I AM.


----------



## spandy (Jun 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Or perhaps Sanders supporters will figure out that you CAN still vote for him, if he's not the nom..


I'm banking on it. Splitting the vote will make for an easy Trump win.


----------



## spandy (Jun 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I AM.



Hows that working out for you?

And one for you...because rigged election.


----------



## spandy (Jun 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you can also vote for Kermit the Frog. The question is why ?


Because Kermit would be a better candidate than any of the three front runners.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2016)

spandy said:


> Because Kermit would be a better candidate than any of the three front runners.


I feel sorry for you've lost all hope in our process.

Sanders is still the one to watch.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

Why did Sanders try to get a representative from one of his Super Pacs on the DNC platform drafting committee?
I thought he couldn't be bought?


----------



## spandy (Jun 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I feel sorry for you've lost all hope in our process.
> 
> Sanders is still the one to watch.



Yes.

No.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Why did Sanders try to get a representative from one of his Super Pacs on the DNC platform drafting committee?
> I thought he couldn't be bought?


Sanders doesn't have any superPacs


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sanders doesn't have any superPacs


National Nurses
They gave him 1.2 million And another 800k to others who support Sanders.
He tried to get a national nurses union rep on the dnc drafting committee. She got vetoed


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 2, 2016)

Blah, blah snitch. Blah, blah racist. Blah, blah pretending to be a girl ...

A fucking Sportster!! BWAHAHAHA!!

Biker bitch.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sanders doesn't have any superPacs



Are you embarrassed to tell me what you do for a living?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> National Nurses
> They gave him 1.2 million And another 800k to others who support Sanders.
> He tried to get a national nurses union rep on the dnc drafting committee. She got vetoed


The Sanders campaign is not affiliated with National Nurses, individual nurses gave contributions of less than $200 to the union. Did you forget where Clinton's money comes from? 

The national nurses union rep supports Sanders platform (universal healthcare), so that would make sense when drafting the DNC platform. Your repeated attempts to paint Sanders as corrupt have failed every single time. You can support Clinton all you want, but why all this extra made up shit about Sanders? Why don't you ever bother trying to argue against his policy positions?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The Sanders campaign is not affiliated with National Nurses, individual nurses gave contributions of less than $200 to the union. Did you forget where Clinton's money comes from?
> 
> The national nurses union rep supports Sanders platform (universal healthcare), so that would make sense when drafting the DNC platform. Your repeated attempts to paint Sanders as corrupt have failed every single time. You can support Clinton all you want, but why all this extra made up shit about Sanders? Why don't you ever bother trying to argue against his policy positions?


I'm not painting him as corrupt. 
I'm painting him as a career politician that accepts any money he can get


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The Sanders campaign is not affiliated with National Nurses, individual nurses gave contributions of less than $200 to the union. Did you forget where Clinton's money comes from?
> 
> The national nurses union rep supports Sanders platform (universal healthcare), so that would make sense when drafting the DNC platform. Your repeated attempts to paint Sanders as corrupt have failed every single time. You can support Clinton all you want, but why all this extra made up shit about Sanders? Why don't you ever bother trying to argue against his policy positions?


The reason is quite simply that there isn't anything about him that's corrupt. 

No wonder the establishment is terrified.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The reason is quite simply that there isn't anything about him that's corrupt.
> 
> No wonder the establishment is terrified.


Not terrified of Sanders. Just weary of his supporters


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm not painting him as corrupt.
> I'm painting him as a career politician that accepts any money he can get


He's running a presidential campaign, of course he's going to accept *small contributions*. Do you know what the average size of contribution to his campaign is or where his money comes from? 

Top Contributors 
Top Industries







Compared to Clinton;

Top Contributors
Top Industries







Do you expect him to _not accept_ any money while he runs his campaign? You've been implying he's somehow hypocritical because he's such a strong supporter of campaign finance reform while collecting donations to run his campaign. Sanders himself has said many times this is how the system works and that's a huge problem, probably the biggest problem in government we face right now because it touches every single other issue. He's been crystal clear about whoever he would nominate to the Supreme Court must support overturning Citizens United - that alone should be a pretty clear indication to you what he plans to do about it if he becomes president. 

Nobody is as strong a supporter of campaign finance reform than Sanders, that's the main reason I support him and the main reason I don't support, and won't vote for Clinton


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He's running a presidential campaign, of course he's going to accept *small contributions*. Do you know what the average size of contribution to his campaign is or where his money comes from?
> 
> Top Contributors
> Top Industries
> ...


Guys like Spandy appreciate your vote for Trump


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Guys like Spandy appreciate your vote for Trump


There's no distinction between Clinton and Trump to the things that matter most to me


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There's no distinction between Clinton and Trump to the things that matter most to me


Same here.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 2, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Not terrified of Sanders. Just weary of his supporters


 You are in a Bernie for pres. thread talking shit and your here doing this because tired of them? That's like a KKK member hanging in the hood because he doesn't like to be around blacks. Did someone twist your arm and force you to be here? I think your stupid as a post. Go somewhere else and rest your sorry dumb ass and you won't be so weary. To bad it will not help stop you from being so stupid.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 2, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> You are in a Bernie for pres. thread talking shit and your here doing this because tired of them? That's like a KKK member hanging in the hood because he doesn't like to be around blacks. Did someone twist your arm and force you to be here? I think your stupid as a post. Go somewhere else and rest your sorry dumb ass and you won't be so weary. To bad it will not help stop you from being so stupid.


Just like how Barbara Boxer was "scared" of Sanders supporters at the Nevada convention;


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Just like how Barbara Boxer was "scared" of Sanders supporters at the Nevada convention;


looks photo-shopped


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Guys like Spandy appreciate your vote for Trump


Good comeback


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> looks photo-shopped


It's not, she was caught on vid.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> It's not, she was caught on vid.


It's Tamany Hall all over again. We used to have laws AGAINST voter suppression. Now we have a political system that's a corrupt as the economic system it spawned. Small wonder they'd like the average voter to stay out of their carefully rigged game! 

I wonder if the average American citizen will ever figure out how badly they're being screwed? It's not a big deal, really- only the future of our nation and people is at stake...


----------



## spandy (Jun 3, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Are you embarrassed to tell me what you do for a living?


Living? I'd call it more just hangin out.




ChesusRice said:


> Guys like Spandy appreciate your vote for Trump





schuylaar said:


> Good comeback





ttystikk said:


> It's Tamany Hall all over again. We used to have laws AGAINST voter suppression. Now we have a political system that's a corrupt as the economic system it spawned. Small wonder they'd like the average voter to stay out of their carefully rigged game!
> 
> I wonder if the average American citizen will ever figure out how badly they're being screwed? It's not a big deal, really- only the future of our nation and people is at stake...


But no really, vote for Sanders. Write him in, and tell all your friends to do the same.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2016)

spandy said:


> Living? I'd call it more just hangin out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you deny voter suppression, gerrymandering and other party hijinx?


----------



## spandy (Jun 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Do you deny voter suppression, gerrymandering and other party hijinx?



We've all seen it happen. Sanders will endorse Hillary either way.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sadly, Tty, they will not..it took me time and lots of reading.
> 
> When I started RIU, I was an Obama supporter and Ready For Hillary!
> 
> ...


That's what the system is counting on; ever rising barriers to being an informed voter, participating in the process of selection and even voting itself. 

The problem is that as they succeed in pushing this agenda, they're drilling holes in the hull of the ship of state. Eventually there will be so many it won't hold water. 

I fear we are much closer to a Titanic scenario than most people think.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2016)

spandy said:


> We've all seen it happen. Sanders will endorse Hillary either way.


His platform is opposite of hers and he's already said she needs to earn those votes..no one should tell you who or how to vote..and I'm not going to start..loosely quoted.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's what the system is counting on; ever rising barriers to being an informed voter, participating in the process of selection and even voting itself.
> 
> The problem is that as they succeed in pushing this agenda, they're drilling holes in the hull of the ship of state. Eventually there will be so many it won't hold water.
> 
> I fear we are much closer to a Titanic scenario than most people think.


Agreed.

Most working people I speak to, have not a clue.

Just a few qualifying questions tells me all I need to know~ media talking points.

Sad, really..but I can't educate in a few minutes and undo what they've (media) done.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

spandy said:


> Living? I'd call it more just hangin out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you have it


----------



## londonfog (Jun 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> It's not, she was caught on vid.


photo-shopped. you fall for anything


----------



## londonfog (Jun 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Most working people I speak to, have not a clue.
> 
> ...


you educate ??? LMFAO
You can't even educate yourself how to vote.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you fall for anything


That's hilariously ironic


----------



## spandy (Jun 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> His platform is opposite of hers and he's already said she needs to earn those votes..no one should tell you who or how to vote..and I'm not going to start..loosely quoted.



No, please, vote for Bernie.

Or Trump, the vote counts the same in the end.


----------



## spandy (Jun 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Most working people I speak to, have not a clue.
> 
> ...


Well, when you work its hard to stay up to speed on everything. Probably because of work.

Maybe if we were all unemployed, we'd all have more time to read up on things.

Maybe.


----------



## spandy (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> There you have it


And thats exactly how its going to play out. Angry Bernie supporters will put Trump in the WH.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 3, 2016)

spandy said:


> Well, when you work its hard to stay up to speed on everything. Probably because of work.


That's just an excuse to be an intellectually lazy fuck

Millions of Americans work more than full time and still stay updated on politics because they understand the implications of having effective elected officials in office


----------



## spandy (Jun 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's just an excuse to be an intellectually lazy fuck
> 
> Millions of Americans work more than full time and still stay updated on politics because they understand the implications of having effective elected officials in office


I get what you are getting at and agree, but you didn't get what I was getting at. 

Mine was about actually having a job, and not about all the other stuff you mentioned.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

spandy said:


> And thats exactly how its going to play out. Angry Bernie supporters will put Trump in the WH.


I prefer the adjective
Petulant


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

NEW YORK, June 3 (Reuters) - Democratic presidential contender Hillary Clinton has opened up a double-digit lead over Republican rival Donald Trump, regaining ground after the New York billionaire briefly tied her last month, according to a Reuters/Ipsos poll released on Friday.

The shift in support comes as Clinton steps up her attacks on the real estate mogul's policy positions, and as Trump fends off criticisms of his eponymous university and the pace at which he doled out money that he raised for U.S. veterans.

Some 46 percent of likely voters said they supported Clinton, while 35 percent said they supported Trump, and another 19 percent said they would not support either, according to the survey of 1,421 people conducted between May 30 and June 3


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 3, 2016)

spandy said:


> I get what you are getting at and agree, but you didn't get what I was getting at.
> 
> Mine was about actually having a job, and not about all the other stuff you mentioned.


I addressed that. That's just your excuse to be intellectually lazy as fuck 

I have more than a full time job, how is it that I can stay informed but you can't?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 3, 2016)

Bernie gave it a good fight and brought some important issues to surface. Good job Bernie as you fade into the night


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> NEW YORK, June 3 (Reuters) - Democratic presidential contender Hillary Clinton has opened up a double-digit lead over Republican rival Donald Trump, regaining ground after the New York billionaire briefly tied her last month, according to a Reuters/Ipsos poll released on Friday.
> 
> The shift in support comes as Clinton steps up her attacks on the real estate mogul's policy positions, and as Trump fends off criticisms of his eponymous university and the pace at which he doled out money that he raised for U.S. veterans.
> 
> Some 46 percent of likely voters said they supported Clinton, while 35 percent said they supported Trump, and another 19 percent said they would not support either, according to the survey of 1,421 people conducted between May 30 and June 3


What do Sanders numbers against Trump look like?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Bernie gave it a good fight and brought some important issues to surface. Good job Bernie as you fade into the night


If you think this ends with Sanders' campaign, you're in for a big surprise


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What do Sanders numbers against Trump look like?


Irrelevant.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If you think this ends with Sanders' campaign, you're in for a big surprise


Sanders ran a wonderful campaign. He has a lot to be proud of. He kept Hillary on her toes and pulled her more to the left. Great job Bernie


----------



## londonfog (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Irrelevant.


very irreverent, it also makes some sound like a coo-coo bird


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

I bet Jesus's polling numbers against Trump are high double digits. 
But guess what. He won't be on the ballot either


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2016)

spandy said:


> Well, when you work its hard to stay up to speed on everything. Probably because of work.
> 
> Maybe if we were all unemployed, we'd all have more time to read up on things.
> 
> Maybe.


See your sig.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> NEW YORK, June 3 (Reuters) - Democratic presidential contender Hillary Clinton has opened up a double-digit lead over Republican rival Donald Trump, regaining ground after the New York billionaire briefly tied her last month, according to a Reuters/Ipsos poll released on Friday.
> 
> The shift in support comes as Clinton steps up her attacks on the real estate mogul's policy positions, and as Trump fends off criticisms of his eponymous university and the pace at which he doled out money that he raised for U.S. veterans.
> 
> Some 46 percent of likely voters said they supported Clinton, while 35 percent said they supported Trump, and another 19 percent said they would not support either, according to the survey of 1,421 people conducted between May 30 and June 3


Double digit that quick? 

Clinton is not Mother Theresa.

You don't think Trump is going to keep quiet, do you?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Double digit that quick?
> 
> Clinton is not Mother Theresa.
> 
> You don't think Trump is going to keep quiet, do you?


It's not like she's under investigation from the FBI or anything either..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I bet Jesus's polling numbers against Trump are high double digits.
> But guess what. He won't be on the ballot either


And the beauty of that? people can vote for Jesus if they want to..it's THEIR vote!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 3, 2016)

Bernie showed up at 7pm yesterday about 20 min from here. Bill Clinton showed up at the same time in Redding.
My nephew graduated at the very same time


I most likely would have checked out Bernie.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I addressed that. That's just your excuse to be intellectually lazy as fuck
> 
> I have more than a full time job, how is it that I can stay informed but you can't?


Intelligence?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

This is the place where a policy-oriented Washington commentator like myself is supposed to offer Bernie Sanders supporters some sort of olive branch. For example, I could point out that he has highlighted some real issues. I am angry about money in politics, too. I believe that income inequality is a problem, too. I think the safety net needs strengthening, too. In other words, I am supposed to indicate that I get why Sanders has a movement.

But the truth is that Sanders does not deserve a movement, and his losing campaign does not deserve unusual deference and concessions. His tale about American oligarchy is simplistic, his policy proposals are shallow, his rejection of political reality is absurd, his self-righteousness and stubbornness are unbecoming. And, yes, he has lost. Here are some simple points worth repeating:

• Sanders’s path to the Democratic presidential nomination is essentially nonexistent. His only hope rests on convincing Democratic “superdelegates,” nearly all of whom back Hillary Clinton, to swing his way. They will not do that. It is incoherent for Sanders to ask them to do so, given that he has attacked superdelegates as non-democratic actors in the nominating process and that Clinton will almost certainly end the cycle with more votes and more pledged delegates. It is also staggeringly arrogant that Sanders would think that superdelegates, the Democratic “establishment” sorts that he has spent the whole campaign cartoonishly attacking as tools of Wall Street, would be open to his entreaties.

• It is politically reasonable for the superdelegates to stick with Clinton. The poll numbers Sanders cites to argue that he would be a stronger nominee do not reflect the impressions voters would have after the Republicans engaged in a sustained anti-Sanders assault — the sort of thing Clinton has endured for decades. Polling shows that Sanders does not, in fact, do unusually well among true independents and that many of these crucial swing voters have not formed an opinion of him.

• A Clinton nomination would be wholly legitimate. Sanders zealot Seth Abramson writes, “While not rigged, there is no question that the Democratic Party’s primary process — which uses superdelegates to create an appearance of pre-election electoral inevitability and closed primaries and onerous registration requirements to exclude many new, independent, and party-switching voters — has dramatically favored Mrs. Clinton.” This is nonsense, considering that Sanders has benefited from weird, anti-democratic quirks of the nominating process. FiveThirtyEight ran the numbers and found that “Clinton has been hurt at least as much by caucuses as Sanders has been hurt by closed primaries.”

So, enough with the reality-denial. Enough with the sanctimony. Enough with the attitude that only Sanders’s agenda counts. Enough with the dream that his movement is broader and more powerful than it has proved to be at the ballot box. Enough with the paranoid conspiracy theorizing, the lazy attacks on the “establishment,” the platitudes about the right to health care and the right to free college without realistic plans to realize them, the delegitimization of those who disagree, the scorning of practicality, the outrageous negativity about the state of the country and the simplistic narrative of evil 1 percenters who are to blame for everything that is wrong. Enough with the excuses for half-baked policy proposals (It is the direction, not the specifics, that matter!). Enough with the “political revolution.”

Berners can accept reality or sink deeper into delusion. Only one of these options would be good for them and good for the country.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/opinion/enough-with-bernie-sanders/ar-BBtK0XD


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 3, 2016)

> I could point out that he has highlighted some real issues. I am angry about money in politics, too. I believe that income inequality is a problem, too. I think the safety net needs strengthening, too.



Let's see.. 


> But the truth is that Sanders does not deserve a movement, and his losing campaign does not deserve unusual deference and concessions. His tale about American oligarchy is simplistic, his policy proposals are shallow, his rejection of political reality is absurd, his self-righteousness and stubbornness are unbecoming. And, yes, he has lost. Here are some simple points worth repeating:


I'm afraid Stromberg isn't the one who get's to decide who or what _deserves_ a movement. Maybe he's confused, the rest of this article would seem to confirm that..

Does it sound to you like Stromberg is very concerned about income inequality when he criticizes Sanders for "His tale about American oligarchy"? Sounds to me like he just dismisses it like other media establishment shills who try to make it sound like a crazy idea. Not as crazy as it seems.. 

Do _you_ think America _is _a meritocracy, where everyone can just work hard and they'll succeed? Really? Because there are probably dozens of different threads where you either argue or agree with _the opposite_ position. Why is Stromberg's criticism valid all of a sudden when it's aimed as Sanders?

Yeah, "he has highlighted some real issues." ... but "his rejection of political reality is absurd"... If his rejection of political reality is absurd, why is he the most popular sitting senator? Maybe that's exactly what it is - his rejection of what Stromberg and the rest of the mainstream media establishment call the "political reality" that is currently infecting Washington. American's are sick and tired of that and they see what's going on behind the scenes which is why you see it reflected in the popularity of both Sanders and Trump, and _against_ Clinton because that's exactly what she represents. 


> • Sanders’s path to the Democratic presidential nomination is essentially nonexistent. His only hope rests on convincing Democratic “superdelegates,” nearly all of whom back Hillary Clinton, to swing his way. They will not do that. It is incoherent for Sanders to ask them to do so, given that he has attacked superdelegates as non-democratic actors in the nominating process and that Clinton will almost certainly end the cycle with more votes and more pledged delegates. It is also staggeringly arrogant that Sanders would think that superdelegates, the Democratic “establishment” sorts that he has spent the whole campaign cartoonishly attacking as tools of Wall Street, would be open to his entreaties.


Stromberg doesn't seem to understand the fact that this _movement_ he earlier brushed off as irrelevant and undeserving is bigger than Senator Sanders. Maybe he hasn't seen his campaign poster?







It doesn't matter if he wins, he's fighting until the convention to earn more political leverage for progressive platform changes as is his democratic right. If Clinton supporters think fighting for more progressive policy changes for the democratic party somehow hurts her in the general election, I would love to hear why!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 3, 2016)

> • It is politically reasonable for the superdelegates to stick with Clinton. The poll numbers Sanders cites to argue that he would be a stronger nominee do not reflect the impressions voters would have after the Republicans engaged in a sustained anti-Sanders assault — the sort of thing Clinton has endured for decades. Polling shows that Sanders does not, in fact, do unusually well among true independents and that many of these crucial swing voters have not formed an opinion of him.


Oh! Ha, I see! Stromberg can apparently tell the future! He knows what impression voters would have after the same old republican talking points that have already been aimed at Sanders this cycle... were aimed at Sanders this cycle, as if they already haven't been. Funny, that. What the hell is he doing working at the Washington Post? He should be buying winning lotto tickets and such with his amazing political clairvoyance!



> • A Clinton nomination would be wholly legitimate. Sanders zealot Seth Abramson writes, “While not rigged, there is no question that the Democratic Party’s primary process — which uses superdelegates to create an appearance of pre-election electoral inevitability and closed primaries and onerous registration requirements to exclude many new, independent, and party-switching voters — has dramatically favored Mrs. Clinton.” This is nonsense, considering that Sanders has benefited from weird, anti-democratic quirks of the nominating process. FiveThirtyEight ran the numbers and found that “Clinton has been hurt at least as much by caucuses as Sanders has been hurt by closed primaries.”


Is Stromberg retarded or does he just believe his readers are retarded?

Closed Caucuses Sanders won:

41 - Colorado
23 - Kansas
15 - Nebraska
17 - Maine
13 - Alaska
7 - Wyoming

Closed Primaries Sanders won:

9 - Democrats Abroad

*Total = 125*

Closed Caucuses Clinton won:

20 - Nevada 
4 - American Samoa 
4 - Northern Marianas
4 - Guam

Closed Primaries Clinton won:

37 - Louisiana
141 - Florida
42 - Arizona
139 - New York
28 - Connecticut
12 - Delaware 
60 - Maryland
106 - Pennsylvania 
28 - Kentucky

*Total = 625*

So how exactly has "Clinton been hurt at least as much by caucuses as Sanders has been hurt by closed primaries"? Even if you throw in the other open caucuses Sanders won: MN, ID & WA, the total only comes out to 263 delegates for Sanders, 2.3 x's _less than_ Clinton

Maybe Stromberg can't add or subtract all that well.. 


> So, enough with the reality-denial. Enough with the sanctimony. Enough with the attitude that only Sanders’s agenda counts. Enough with the dream that his movement is broader and more powerful than it has proved to be at the ballot box. Enough with the paranoid conspiracy theorizing, the lazy attacks on the “establishment,” the platitudes about the right to health care and the right to free college without realistic plans to realize them, the delegitimization of those who disagree, the scorning of practicality, the outrageous negativity about the state of the country and the simplistic narrative of evil 1 percenters who are to blame for everything that is wrong. Enough with the excuses for half-baked policy proposals (It is the direction, not the specifics, that matter!). Enough with the “political revolution.”
> 
> Berners can accept reality or sink deeper into delusion. Only one of these options would be good for them and good for the country.


That's cute, Stromberg cites his own article that references the TPCs analysis on Sanders universal healthcare plan that fails to take into account the benefits said plan would provide to American citizens, namely the additional $3,500 take home pay 95% of American households would enjoy, as Warren Gunnels explains;

_"However, the analysis was fundamentally disingenuous, as it analyzes the tax increases in a vacuum and does not account for the tremendous amount of savings that would be realized by families using public health insurance and colleges. It also does not account for the overall economic benefit of 13 million new public sector jobs and the resulting flow of new money into the economy."_

_“We do not account for the effects of the new government programs on income,”_ -TPC co-founder Leonard Burman, adding _"We’re not really experts on the spending component.”_

Economists Who Bashed Bernie Sanders’ Tax Plan Admit They’re Clueless: “We’re Not Really Experts”








Obviously Stromberg hasn't done much homework, obviously he lied in the beginning of the article when he said 

_"I could point out that he has highlighted some real issues. I am angry about money in politics, too. I believe that income inequality is a problem, too. I think the safety net needs strengthening, too."_

and it's obvious he's part of the same media establishment that has a beneficial symbiotic relationship with the political establishment, which is why he's arguing strawmen and thoroughly debunked claims and misinformation.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 3, 2016)

1 Sanders is not going to be the nominee
2 Writing him in is a vote for Trump


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

Sanders Isn’t Doing Well With True Independents
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/sanders-isnt-doing-well-with-true-independents/

The System Isn’t ‘Rigged’ Against Sanders
*Clinton’s winning because more Democrats want her to be the nominee.*
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-system-isnt-rigged-against-sanders/


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> This is the place where a policy-oriented Washington commentator like myself is supposed to offer Bernie Sanders supporters some sort of olive branch. For example, I could point out that he has highlighted some real issues. I am angry about money in politics, too. I believe that income inequality is a problem, too. I think the safety net needs strengthening, too. In other words, I am supposed to indicate that I get why Sanders has a movement.
> 
> But the truth is that Sanders does not deserve a movement, and his losing campaign does not deserve unusual deference and concessions. His tale about American oligarchy is simplistic, his policy proposals are shallow, his rejection of political reality is absurd, his self-righteousness and stubbornness are unbecoming. And, yes, he has lost. Here are some simple points worth repeating:
> 
> ...


This post was great. Dang I wish a conservative could put together an organized set of ideas and discuss them as you did.

I think it overlooks the political background. Bernie is doing his bit to gain as much leverage in the Democratic Party congress as possible to prepare for a Hillary Clinton presidency. Right now, Bernie's interests are best served by holding a somewhat adversarial position to Hillary. I don't see the other stuff, such as sanctimony that you alude to. Right now, it looks to me that Bernie is setting up to be an influential senator during the first term of Hillary Clinton's presidency.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> This post was great. Dang I wish a conservative could put together an organized set of ideas and discuss them as you did.
> 
> I think it overlooks the political background. Bernie is doing his bit to gain as much leverage in the Democratic Party congress as possible to prepare for a Hillary Clinton presidency. Right now, Bernie's interests are best served by holding a somewhat adversarial position to Hillary. I don't see the other stuff, such as sanctimony that you alude to. Right now, it looks to me that Bernie is setting up to be an influential senator during the first term of Hillary Clinton's presidency.


I didn't do that. Some guy named Stromberg did. I just happen to agree with a few points he made. He also lists his citations and heavily relies on 538 polling. I'm a big fan of Nate Silver


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I didn't do that. Some guy named Stromberg did. I just happen to agree with a few points he made. He also lists his citations and heavily relies on 538 polling. I'm a big fan of Nate Silver


How'd Nate do in Michigan?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Irrelevant.


You're irrelevant..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I addressed that. That's just your excuse to be intellectually lazy as fuck
> 
> I have more than a full time job, how is it that I can stay informed but you can't?


I stand corrected in making excuses for others.

Thank you


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How'd Nate do in Michigan?


Well you got that ONE
Race will be over before California polls are even closed


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

*Here you go 
Reality.*





spandy said:


> But no really, vote for Sanders. Write him in, and tell all your friends to do the same.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> This is the place where a policy-oriented Washington commentator like myself is supposed to offer Bernie Sanders supporters some sort of olive branch. For example, I could point out that he has highlighted some real issues. I am angry about money in politics, too. I believe that income inequality is a problem, too. I think the safety net needs strengthening, too. In other words, I am supposed to indicate that I get why Sanders has a movement.
> 
> But the truth is that Sanders does not deserve a movement, and his losing campaign does not deserve unusual deference and concessions. His tale about American oligarchy is simplistic, his policy proposals are shallow, his rejection of political reality is absurd, his self-righteousness and stubbornness are unbecoming. And, yes, he has lost. Here are some simple points worth repeating:
> 
> ...


1. Super delegates were pledged to Clinton prior to ANY contest.

2. Sanders' political history is more solid than Clintons..quite remarkable and without scandal of ANY kind.

3. Not rigged? Here's a list of WHO super delegates are:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Democratic_Party_superdelegates,_2016

From one pot smoker to another..I would be ashamed for abandoning OUR cause in general..re-scheduling and/or legalization.

Now get out of my sight, coward.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I didn't do that. Some guy named Stromberg did. I just happen to agree with a few points he made. He also lists his citations and heavily relies on 538 polling. I'm a big fan of Nate Silver


Oops. Well, then, I'll take the kudos back.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> 1. Super delegates were pledged to Clinton prior to ANY contest.
> 
> 2. Sanders' political history is more solid than Clintons..quite remarkable and without scandal of ANY kind.
> 
> ...


Yeesh, somebody is having difficulty dealing with reality. It can suck to lose though, can't it Sky.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Clinton is not Mother Theresa


good. 
Because Mother Theresa was a evil fucking Bitch who is burning in hell right now.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yeesh, somebody is having difficulty dealing with reality. It can suck to lose though, can't it Sky.


Sanders didn't lose. He won. He dragged the primary to the left. That's a win. 
His supporters however.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> 1. Super delegates were pledged to Clinton prior to ANY contest.
> 
> 2. Sanders' political history is more solid than Clintons..quite remarkable and without scandal of ANY kind.
> 
> ...


Why did Sanders run as a democrat?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yeesh, somebody is having difficulty dealing with reality. It can suck to lose though, can't it Sky.


Yeah, let's just call off the primary thingy.

I want you to address/debate one thing, since you seem to have an answer for everything:

Super delegates were 'pledged' prior to ANY contest.

Go..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Why did Sanders run as a democrat?


Let's google it..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders didn't lose. He won. He dragged the primary to the left. That's a win.
> His supporters however.


No, he dragged a republican running as a dem to the left.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> No, he dragged a republican running as a dem to the left.


Always delusional.
Keep it real


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Always delusional.
> Keep it real


Really? Exactly what did she say wasn't accurate?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yeah, let's just call off the primary thingy.
> 
> I want you to address/debate one thing, since you seem to have an answer for everything:
> 
> ...


*MATH* cannot be argued.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

Is Bernie going to release his full tax returns ?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Really? Exactly what did she say wasn't accurate?


Clinton Is a republican?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

Who wants to make a bet that Sanders starts making a lot of money with public speaking after this year?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Clinton Is a republican?


Yeah you get that saying now from the BernieBabies, One of the very reasons most folks can't take them serious.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Yeah you get that saying now from the BernieBabies, One of the very reasons most folks can't take them serious.


I Take them seriously. Many of them want Trump to win. To "teach us a lesson"
If Sanders doesn't win nomination. They want the house to burn down


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I Take them seriously. Many of them want Trump to win. To "teach us a lesson"
> If Sanders doesn't win nomination. They want the house to burn down







I'm no fan of Trump or Clinton, they both suck.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I Take them seriously. Many of them want Trump to win. To "teach us a lesson"
> If Sanders doesn't win nomination. They want the house to burn down


Idiots don't realize they would only be hurting themselves.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm no fan of Trump or Clinton, they both suck.


We need a porno of those two banging it out. If it was funny enough and went viral, people might be inspired to vote! 

Personally, I think the more people who vote, the better off we'll be.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm no fan of Trump or Clinton, they both suck.


Me neither. 
But unfortunately we have 2 choices. 
Trump or Clinton


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yeah, let's just call off the primary thingy.
> 
> I want you to address/debate one thing, since you seem to have an answer for everything:
> 
> ...


[email protected]


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> [email protected]


Yeah
I'm waiting to for your explanation of why Sanders chose to run in the democratic primary knowing what the rules were? 
Is your complaint that non democrats should be able to pick who the nominee for the democratic party should be?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> *MATH* cannot be argued.


Sure it can.

How does Clinton manage all the SD's without any contest having been run?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> [email protected]


We still waiting on Bernie to release his full tax return.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Is Bernie going to release his full tax returns ?


Is Clinton going to release her speaking engagement transcripts?

She SAID she WOULD check on it.

Just another lie..it seems to come easy for her..lying.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Yeah
> I'm waiting to for your explanation of why Sanders chose to run in the democratic primary knowing what the rules were?
> Is your complaint that non democrats should be able to pick who the nominee for the democratic party should be?


If your kid were in a contest and her opponent received all the votes before the contest started, would you think there was anything wrong with that?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sure it can.
> 
> How does Clinton manage all the SD's without any contest having been run?


You can't argue math.
2 + 2 will always equal fucking 4
I guess you want to change the PEMDAS order of operation next


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Is Clinton going to release her speaking engagement transcripts?
> 
> She SAID she WOULD check on it.
> 
> Just another lie..it seems to come easy for her..lying.


 POTUS candidates have releases full tax returns, with the exception of Trump and Sanders. I wonder why ?


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> POTUS candidates have releases full tax returns, with the exception of Trump and Sanders. I wonder why ?





If Bernie is dead in the water, why does it matter?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> If your kid were in a contest and her opponent received all the votes before the contest started, would you think there was anything wrong with that?


Ask Obama what he did to change that. He started off down with the Super Delegates, but ended up having them switch. Bernard is incapable of doing this because they know he would not get anything done as POTUS. Just an old grumpy man enjoying his time in the spotlight.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> If Bernie is dead in the water, why does it matter?


It reveals that he has something to hide.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> If Bernie is dead in the water, why does it matter?


Sanders doesn't matter.
His more zealous supporters do.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Is Clinton going to release her speaking engagement transcripts?
> 
> She SAID she WOULD check on it.
> 
> Just another lie..it seems to come easy for her..lying.






Video doesn't count?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Ask Obama what he did to change that. He started off down with the Super Delegates, but ended up having them switch. Bernard is incapable of doing this because they know he would not get anything done as POTUS. Just an old grumpy man enjoying his time in the spotlight.


I like Sanders. A lot.
His supporters? not so much


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> If your kid were in a contest and her opponent received all the votes before the contest started, would you think there was anything wrong with that?


I wouldn't let my kid join in a contest I think was rigged.

Why did Sanders choose to run as a Democrat if he knew the rules going in?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

Why did Sanders benefit from Non Democrat votes in the primary election?
The primary is a chance for DEMOCRATS to choose who their nominee is going to be.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> If Bernie is dead in the water, why does it matter?


He's not dead in the water. That's why it matters.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> He's not dead in the water. That's why it matters.


far as becoming POTUS... he dead.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Clinton Is a republican?


Its very sad you have to even ask this question.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I like Sanders. A lot.
> His supporters? not so much


No one is forcing you to post this thread.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Video doesn't count?


Hahaha yeah this is what they came up with..one.

Then why the noise makers outside those fundraising dinners?

I'll tell you why..doesn't want anyone to hear how she talks out of both faces..oh! And the mitt 47% dinner.

Clearly she has something to say that only those with wealth are ALLOWED to hear.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I wouldn't let my kid join in a contest I think was rigged.
> 
> Why did Sanders choose to run as a Democrat if he knew the rules going in?


LfuckingOL..

Do you have any balls at all?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> He's not dead in the water. That's why it matters.


Of course it matters, Tty..or else they wouldn't be here.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Of course it matters, Tty..or else they wouldn't be here.


We are trying to convince you not to be stupid. A futile task obviously


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Hahaha yeah this is what they came up with..one.
> 
> Then why the noise makers outside those fundraising dinners?
> 
> ...


Sanders will be cashing speaking checks next month


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> More than a mouthful for you.
> And that's saying a lot


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

Ccap


schuylaar said:


> View attachment 3699624


 Is that yours?


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Ccap
> 
> Is that yours?


 
That's a dog dummy. You are the dick here.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> far as becoming POTUS... he dead.




Probably.. But if he takes California (fingers crossed) ..his leverage goes through the roof


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 4, 2016)

Lol schuylaar ...that dog is hilarious


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Probably.. But if he takes California (fingers crossed) ..his leverage goes through the roof


Is this like the New York standoff or the Florida stand off ? Both prediction featured raping


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Probably.. But if he takes California (fingers crossed) ..his leverage goes through the roof


He has plenty of leverage. He has like 4 or 5 picks on the drafting committee and he gets a good speaking spot at the convention


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> He has plenty of leverage. He has like 4 or 5 picks on the drafting committee and he gets a good speaking spot at the convention


Bernie ran a great race and he will be rewarded for it. He will accept his reward and endorse Hillary


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

*2016 Primary Forecasts*
*The odds and polls for presidential primaries and caucuses, updated daily.*
How this works »

UPDATED 9:58 AM EDT | Jun 4, 2016

*E California Democratic primary *


According to our latest *polls-plus* forecast, Hillary Clinton has a 91% chance of winning the California primary.
http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/election-2016/primary-forecast/california-democratic/

*2016 Primary Forecasts*
*The odds and polls for presidential primaries and caucuses, updated daily.*
How this works »

UPDATED 9:58 AM EDT | Jun 4, 2016



According to our latest *polls-plus* forecast, Hillary Clinton has a 99% chance of winning the New Jersey primary.

http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/election-2016/primary-forecast/new-jersey-democratic/


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> *2016 Primary Forecasts*
> *The odds and polls for presidential primaries and caucuses, updated daily.*
> How this works »
> 
> ...


And how often have these been hilariously wrong this very primary season? 

Consider the source, man.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

I wonder when Bernie and Hillary will have their secret meeting


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> And how often have these been hilariously wrong this very primary season?
> 
> Consider the source, man.


Michigan
1


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I wonder when Bernie and Hillary will have their secret meeting


already happened with surrogates


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

Another reason is that, in those states, Clinton has done well in heavily Hispanic areas. So far, 17 majority-Hispanic districts have voted in the Democratic campaign: 10 congressional districts in Arizona, Florida, Illinois and New York, and seven state Senate districts in Texas (which tabulates its vote based on state Senate boundaries rather than congressional boundaries). Of those 17 districts, Clinton has won 16. In fact, she’s dominated them, winning an average of 66 percent of the vote to Sanders’s 34 percent. The lone, weird exception is Chicago’s earmuff-shaped 4th Congressional District, where Sanders won by 16 percentage points.
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/hispanic-voters-will-decide-bernie-sanderss-fate-in-california/


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> [email protected]


Nephew graduated from HS today, I'm so sorry to have missed your message.

Your messages have become less coherent, so I'll take a guess at what you expect me to reply to. That being the scandalous behavior of the superdelegates. They sure did sneak one by us didn't they? The bastards even made it look as if they created that rule in 1982. snicker

I know your haven't made it past the denial stage of grief yet, but please bear with me. When the news came out about the majority of superdelegates pledging to Clinton towards the end of last summer, I posted in this thread that the superdelegates would not go against the popular vote and I still believe that. It would be an outrage if the superdelegates defeated the popular vote, regardless of who won 

Guess what? Clinton has won more states and overall more people have voted for her in primaries. I would be outraged if Bernie were the winner of the popular vote and the superdelegates had flipped the selection to Hillary. But that's not the case. Bernie did not win the popular vote, Hillary did. Hillary won the popular vote or more precisely put, will win the popular vote of registered Democrats before the end of this month. I don't know what part of that last sentence you don't understand.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nephew graduated from HS today, I'm so sorry to have missed your message.
> 
> Your messages have become less coherent, so I'll take a guess at what you expect me to reply to. That being the scandalous behavior of the superdelegates. They sure did sneak one by us didn't they? The bastards even made it look as if they created that rule in 1982. snicker
> 
> ...


Bernie ran an awesome race. He has awaken a lot pf people. He will be remembered.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> *2016 Primary Forecasts*
> *The odds and polls for presidential primaries and caucuses, updated daily.*
> How this works »
> 
> ...


Ask London what he thinks of polls and forecasts from them.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> And how often have these been hilariously wrong this very primary season?
> 
> Consider the source, man.


typical margin of error is 5%. People forget that when a close election goes against a poll result that showed a close race.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ask London what he thinks of polls and forecasts from them.


I'm replying to all the polls cited that show Sanders as the stronger candidate. 

He's not.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm replying to all the polls cited that show Sanders as the stronger candidate.
> 
> He's not.















Ask london about how math works if you need help


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

NEW YORK, June 3 (Reuters) - Democratic presidential contender Hillary Clinton has opened up a double-digit lead over Republican rival Donald Trump, regaining ground after the New York billionaire briefly tied her last month, according to a Reuters/Ipsos poll released on Friday.

The shift in support comes as Clinton steps up her attacks on the real estate mogul's policy positions, and as Trump fends off criticisms of his eponymous university and the pace at which he doled out money that he raised for U.S. veterans.

Some 46 percent of likely voters said they supported Clinton, while 35 percent said they supported Trump, and another 19 percent said they would not support either, according to the survey of 1,421 people conducted between May 30 and June 3


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 4, 2016)

Sanders has a bigger lead against Trump in a general election than Clinton according to every major poll available. That makes him more electable and the stronger candidate. 

Show me a poll where Clinton performs better against Trump than Sanders does


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sanders has a bigger lead against Trump in a general election than Clinton according to every major poll available. That makes him more electable and the stronger candidate.
> 
> Show me a poll where Clinton performs better against Trump than Sanders does


Not anymore


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Not anymore


Prove it, show me a poll that shows Clinton performing better against Trump than Sanders


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Prove it, show me a poll that shows Clinton performing better against Trump than Sanders


I don't need to
Sanders wont be on the ticket for the Democrats


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I don't need to
> Sanders wont be on the ticket for the Democrats


You do if you want to prove the point you're trying to make that Clinton is more electable and the stronger candidate against Trump in the general election

She's not and you know it, and now you're risking the next administration - supreme court seats and all - on the weaker democratic candidate - and telling Sanders supporters that we're the ones risking a Trump administration by not voting for Clinton. No, _you're_ risking a Trump administration by not voting for Sanders.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I'm replying to all the polls cited that show Sanders as the stronger candidate.
> 
> He's not.


I was just jerking your and London's chain.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You do if you want to prove the point you're trying to make that Clinton is more electable and the stronger candidate against Trump in the general election


She is
Because she is going to be on the ballot


Padawanbater2 said:


> You do if you want to prove the point you're trying to make that Clinton is more electable and the stronger candidate against Trump in the general election
> 
> She's not and you know it, and now you're risking the next administration - supreme court seats and all - on the weaker democratic candidate - and telling Sanders supporters that we're the ones risking a Trump administration by not voting for Clinton. No, _you're_ risking a Trump administration by not voting for Sanders.


Impossible. 
Sanders won't get the nomination. 
Why should I vote for him?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You do if you want to prove the point you're trying to make that Clinton is more electable and the stronger candidate against Trump in the general election
> 
> She's not and you know it, and now you're risking the next administration - supreme court seats and all - on the weaker democratic candidate - and telling Sanders supporters that we're the ones risking a Trump administration by not voting for Clinton. No, _you're_ risking a Trump administration by not voting for Sanders.


Paddy, as much as I'd like to see Sanders running against Trump, your point is hypothetical. The people who are registered as members of the Democratic party are about to name Hillary Clinton as their candidate for President. 

The polls you cite are only good for the moment. In past elections, these polls have been very inaccurate. Mostly because there is a lot that will happen between now and the November election. Kerry was leading GWB by a wide margin at this time in the election of 2004, for instance.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

Why did Sanders run as a democrat?
And when do non party members get to choose who the nominee of a party is? 

Sanders might of been better off running as a republican. Then when he lost to Trump. I would insist you write him in inn November


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Paddy, as much as I'd like to see Sanders running against Trump, your point is hypothetical. The people who are registered as members of the Democratic party are about to name Hillary Clinton as their candidate for President.
> 
> The polls you cite are only good for the moment. In past elections, these polls have been very inaccurate. Mostly because there is a lot that will happen between now and the November election. Kerry was leading GWB by a wide margin at this time in the election of 2004, for instance.


Nobody knew who Sanders was. We have heard about Clinton for 25 years now. And she still is ahead by 3 million votes


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You do if you want to prove the point you're trying to make that Clinton is more electable and the stronger candidate against Trump in the general election
> 
> She's not and you know it, and now you're risking the next administration - supreme court seats and all - on the weaker democratic candidate - and telling Sanders supporters that we're the ones risking a Trump administration by not voting for Clinton. No, _you're_ risking a Trump administration by not voting for Sanders.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Nobody knew who Sanders was. We have heard about Clinton for 25 years now. And she still is ahead by 3 million votes


Derp.

Are you really that stupid?

Isn't it sad that Clinton is so well known and yet she BARELY pulls off a win in any state she's won?

Hillary Clinton is the weaker candidate against Trump.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Nobody knew who Sanders was. We have heard about Clinton for 25 years now. And she still is ahead by 3 million votes


Yep, Bernie's campaign started a little more than a year ago. Hillary has been campaigning for POTUS for about a hundred years. So, yeah, Hillary had the name advantage and Bernie made a competitive race out of it. Second place doesn't mean he lost though. He won't run for prez but he's gained tons of influence that he can use how he wants.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2016)

@schuylaar your turn


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> @schuylaar your turn


Hillary Clinton is the weaker candidate against Trump.

The weaker candidate..the weaker.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Derp.
> 
> Are you really that stupid?
> 
> ...


The weakest candidate will be the one not on the ballot. 
That would be Sanders


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yep, Bernie's campaign started a little more than a year ago. Hillary has been campaigning for POTUS for about a hundred years. So, yeah, Hillary had the name advantage and Bernie made a competitive race out of it. Second place doesn't mean he lost though. He won't run for prez but he's gained tons of influence that he can use how he wants.


unless he croaks soon


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Prove it, show me a poll that shows Clinton performing better against Trump than Sanders


Polls are not what wins elections. Actual votes are.
You are not this stupid. Let it go and move forward


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Hillary Clinton is the weaker candidate against Trump.
> 
> The weaker candidate..the weaker.


Agree with you that Bernie looks better today if an open election were held to select the Democratic party presidential candidate. The Democratic Party held closed primaries. The registered party members of the Democratic party voted mostly for Hillary. Is this not true?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> unless he croaks soon


Now, London, are you so worried that Hillary can't attract Bernie voters that you wish him dead?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Now, London, are you so worried that Hillary can't attract Bernie voters that you wish him dead?


Lol
No
They would write in his corpse


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 4, 2016)

probubly


londonfog said:


> Polls are not what wins elections. Actual votes are.
> You are not this stupid. Let it go and move forward


I would like you to explain to me why you think Clinton is a move forward and not a step back?
I also think ttystikk, schuylaar and padawaubater would be interested also.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> probubly
> 
> 
> I would like you to explain to me why you think Clinton is a move forward and not a step back?
> I also think ttystikk, schuylaar and padawaubater would be interested also.


I'm allergic to sock puppets, so we have no conversation


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Now, London, are you so worried that Hillary can't attract Bernie voters that you wish him dead?


Wish him dead ? Not at all, I just realize he might croak soon. Campaigning can be rough for a guy his age.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Wish him dead ? Not at all, I just realize he might croak soon. Campaigning can be rough for a guy his age.


Rough for anybody.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Wish him dead ? Not at all, I just realize he might croak soon. Campaigning can be rough for a guy his age.





I bet he outlives Trump and Clinton..


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Lol
> No
> They would write in his corpse


I think Bernie is making the smart moves right now. Keeping the pressure on and making Hillary understand that "not Trump" is a poor strategy choice for this election. But you are right in that some of Bernie's supporters within the Democratic Party would rather vote for a dead rat than Hillary. I don't think its a seriously large number, as long as the Hillary campaign moves to the left along the lines of B's policies.

There are a lot of independent voters who aren't happy with either T or H. Not sure what happens there. You guys are barking at Sky for not towing the line but she's not going to budge.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I think Bernie is making the smart moves right now. Keeping the pressure on and making Hillary understand that "not Trump" is a poor strategy choice for this election. But you are right in that some of Bernie's supporters within the Democratic Party would rather vote for a dead rat than Hillary. I don't think its a seriously large number, as long as the Hillary campaign moves to the left along the lines of B's policies.
> 
> There are a lot of independent voters who aren't happy with either T or H. Not sure what happens there. You guys are barking at Sky for not towing the line but she's not going to budge.


Well she probably doesn't know how to vote anyways


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Well she probably doesn't know how to vote anyways


She will probably show up at the wrong voting precinct / polling location. Decked out in her Bernie gear


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2016)

Bernie Sanders has my vote. It's not a popularity contest, it's not fucking fantasy football; the point is NOT to vote for the 'inevitable' candidate, but the BEST CANDIDATE.

But Chump! Isn't a reason. It's hysteria, and worse, it's a snow job; a LIE.

As citizens, we have the CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHT to vote for the candidate of our choice.

A vote for Mickey Mouse would be throwing it away. We need not vote for the anointed candidate vetted by either corrupt excuse for a political party. I'm voting for the best one for the job, and I incite you to join me!


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie Sanders has my vote. It's not a popularity contest, it's not fucking fantasy football; the point is NOT to vote for the 'inevitable' candidate, but the BEST CANDIDATE.
> 
> But Chump! Isn't a reason. It's hysteria, and worse, it's a snow job; a LIE.
> 
> ...


Then why don't you vote for JESUS?
He wont be on the ballot either


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm allergic to sock puppets, so we have no conversation


 I haven't had a puppet in over 8 years. I did use socks to great effect for a short while but I even then don't remember using one more than 6 posts. I just play with what is in front of me and have never used a link, cut and paste or single pic. I'm here to see who is saying what and why, I do this so I can better understand things and the things said here can funny at times. I also think its fun to pester people who being dicks to others. 

Don't be such a puss answer my post. Geese I can't tell which are the socks sometimes. But what does it mater.

ANSWER MY POST!!!!


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie Sanders has my vote. It's not a popularity contest, it's not fucking fantasy football; the point is NOT to vote for the 'inevitable' candidate, but the BEST CANDIDATE.
> 
> But Chump! Isn't a reason. It's hysteria, and worse, it's a snow job; a LIE.
> 
> ...


 Reading between the lines it sounds as if you were getting close to making up your mind who you might vote for.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie Sanders has my vote. It's not a popularity contest, it's not fucking fantasy football; the point is NOT to vote for the 'inevitable' candidate, but the BEST CANDIDATE.
> 
> But Chump! Isn't a reason. It's hysteria, and worse, it's a snow job; a LIE.
> 
> ...


I think you are mis-casting the decision to narrow the selection down to one of the two candidates that are going to win next fall. Bernie has no shot as a write-in and at this time not much of one as an independent in the unlikely scenario that he goes that route.

Barring the lottery ticket type of improbable event that puts Bernie in the driver's seat in November, we will have the choice of two candidates. This is not a popularity contest, otherwise I'd choose Bernie. It doesn't matter which candidate I like. It only matters which is the one I think would do the better job for the next four years. Given Trump's history, inability and behavior, Hillary would have to go full out Nazi to drive my vote into the Trump column.

A vote for Bernie would not be throwing your vote away, nor would it be a vote for Trump. It would be a futile gesture.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Reading between the lines it sounds as if you were getting close to making up your mind who you might vote for.


I've been considering the arguments made by others here carefully. If I seemed indecisive, it's because most of these arguments have at least a kernel of merit, yes, even 'but Chump!' 

That said, I think that I've made a choice. My candidate may not win. Yet, he's the one who most needs to.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I think you are mis-casting the decision to narrow the selection down to one of the two candidates that are going to win next fall. Bernie has no shot as a write-in and at this time not much of one as an independent in the unlikely scenario that he goes that route.
> 
> Barring the lottery ticket type of improbable event that puts Bernie in the driver's seat in November, we will have the choice of two candidates. This is not a popularity contest, otherwise I'd choose Bernie. It doesn't matter which candidate I like. It only matters which is the one I think would do the better job for the next four years. Given Trump's history, inability and behavior, Hillary would have to go full out Nazi to drive my vote into the Trump column.
> 
> A vote for Bernie would not be throwing your vote away, nor would it be a vote for Trump. It would be a futile gesture.


It would be a vote for trump


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 4, 2016)

"ChesusRice


Fogdog said:


> I think you are mis-casting the decision to narrow the selection down to one of the two candidates that are going to win next fall. Bernie has no shot as a write-in and at this time not much of one as an independent in the unlikely scenario that he goes that route.
> 
> Barring the lottery ticket type of improbable event that puts Bernie in the driver's seat in November, we will have the choice of two candidates. This is not a popularity contest, otherwise I'd choose Bernie. It doesn't matter which candidate I like. It only matters which is the one I think would do the better job for the next four years. Given Trump's history, inability and behavior, Hillary would have to go full out Nazi to drive my vote into the Trump column.
> 
> A vote for Bernie would not be throwing your vote away, nor would it be a vote for Trump. It would be a futile gesture.


 You the other fog and rice have been telling ttystikk, schuylaar and pada to change the way they MAY vote over and over for how long? This to you would be a FUTILE GESTURE. Do you not see this as a FUTILE GESTURE? Do you not know that the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over expecting a different result? So you see that you shouldn't be preaching to someone about FUTILE GESTURES. So wash your face, ears, brush your teeth and go to bed.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> It would be a vote for trump


I get what you are saying. If enough people write in Bernie to swing the election to Trump, then they helped Trump and all his horrible policies move into the most powerful office in the world. I still maintain that it's up to Hillary to win those voters over and the choice of who to vote for is personal.

Here is what one person who voted for Nader said. I'll excerpt a couple of paragraphs and provide a link if interested in the whole thing:

This section talks about how Gore made a strategic miscalculation about the strength of opposition to him from the left:

_It cannot be stressed enough that had Gore instead embraced an even slightly more progressive agenda, he would not have lost so many Democratic voters to Nader. Rather than modify his positions more in line with the party's more liberal base, however, Gore initially worked to keep Nader off the ballot in a number of states to prevent voters from even having the choice. And, while Gore was willing to debate Bush, the opponent on his right, he refused to debate his opponent on his left, apparently fearing how voters might react if they were able to compare his positions with those of the well-respected consumer advocate. In the final week of the campaign, recognizing that he was losing liberal voters to his Green Party challenger, Gore did shift the tone of his campaign somewhat to the left, spouting more populist themes. In those final days, polls showed he gained three percentage points, finally pulling slightly ahead of Bush, while Nader dropped from 6% to 3%.

But it was too little too late. So many of us were so disgusted with eight years of center-right governance of the Clinton Administration and the prospects of more under Al Gore, we just could not stomach voting Democratic, even though it was apparent that the election was very close. After eight years of bitter disappointment with Clinton and Gore in power in Washington, it felt cynical and self-defeating to once again vote for a lesser evil, which seemingly would only contribute to the downward spiral which was taking the Democratic Party further and further away from its progressive heyday with the nomination of George McGovern in 1972. In many ways, then, Nader was a symptom, not a cause, of the large-scale alienation with Gore.
_
The author talks quite a bit about how the decision that eventually ended up with Florida being close enough of a race to be stolen by the Republicans and put Bush in the WH actually caused the Democratic party to move to the right instead of being "taught a lesson"
_
Unfortunately, following the debacle of the national election of 2000, rather than learn their lesson and move to the left, the Democrats moved still further to the right, with the majority of Democratic senators voting with their Republican counterparts in October 2002 to authorize the fraudulently elected president with the unprecedented authority to invade an oil-rich country on the far side of the world that was no threat to the United states. On the House side, most Democrats voted against authorizing the war, but the most important Democratic leaders sided with Bush as well. Though the party not controlling the White House normally picks up seats in mid-term Congressional elections, as a result of this betrayal of the vast majority of Democratic voters who opposed the invasion of Iraq, millions stayed home, resulting in the Republicans regaining control of the Senate and increasing their majority in the House.

One can also make the case that voting is a sacred right that should not be exercised for strategic reasons, but on moral principles alone. The suffragettes and civil rights advocates who risked their lives for the right to vote were not doing so simply to be able to cast their ballot for a lesser evil. There is a related argument that it is morally and psychologically damaging to compromise one's principles by voting for someone whose policies you don't agree with against someone whose policies you do believe in; that it is important to vote your hopes rather than your fears.

However, the idea that one can "teach the Democrats a lesson" by voting for a progressive third party or not voting at all and thereby allowing Republicans to win just doesn't seem to work.
_
There is more but this message is already tldr. If interested, the link to the whole article can be found here:

http://www.commondreams.org/views/2010/11/01/my-support-ralph-nader-ten-years-later-lessons-learned
_
_


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> "ChesusRice
> 
> 
> You the other fog and rice have been telling ttystikk, schuylaar and pada to change the way they MAY vote over and over for how long? This to you would be a FUTILE GESTURE. Do you not see this as a FUTILE GESTURE? Do you not know that the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over expecting a different result? So you see that you shouldn't be preaching to someone about FUTILE GESTURES. So wash your face, ears, brush your teeth and go to bed.


I'm sorry for you that your mother told you that you were special. It's given you a false impression of your faculty.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm sorry for you that your mother told you that you were special. It's given you a false impression of your faculty.


 Great come back.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I get what you are saying. If enough people write in Bernie to swing the election to Trump, then they helped Trump and all his horrible policies move into the most powerful office in the world. I still maintain that it's up to Hillary to win those voters over and the choice of who to vote for is personal.
> 
> Here is what one person who voted for Nader said. I'll excerpt a couple of paragraphs and provide a link if interested in the whole thing:
> 
> ...


This is how my lifetime of politics has turned. Right, more right and even when voting left, yet more right.

I'm not voting right. I'm used to being ahead of my time and I may be again now. Yet, it would be shockingly simple to get the candidate we really want; just vote for them!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yet, it would be shockingly simple to get the candidate we really want; just vote for them!


Reminded me of that scene in Braveheart where Wallace tells Robert the Bruce:

_"Now tell me, what does that mean to be noble? Your title gives you claim to the throne of our country, but men don't follow titles, they follow courage. Now our people know you. Noble, and common, they respect you. And if you would just lead them to freedom, they'd follow you. And so would I"_


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Reminded me of that scene in Braveheart where Wallace tells Robert the Bruce:
> 
> _"Now tell me, what does that mean to be noble? Your title gives you claim to the throne of our country, but men don't follow titles, they follow courage. Now our people know you. Noble, and common, they respect you. And if you would just lead them to freedom, they'd follow you. And so would I"_


There's leadership and then there's having the collective guts to actually follow through. 

We're a nation of shortcuts. We prefer going to Walmart over a bakery, farmers market, butcher shop, sporting goods, apparel and home appliances. Sure we save time, but at the cost of getting good value for our money AND keeping those dollars in OUR country, supporting other American taxpaying citizens. 

This is America's Intelligence Test, and I know who the A is. We'll see what grade we get in November.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This is how my lifetime of politics has turned. Right, more right and even when voting left, yet more right.
> 
> I'm not voting right. I'm used to being ahead of my time and I may be again now. Yet, it would be shockingly simple to get the candidate we really want; just vote for them!


Other people given the same facts are drawing a different conclusion. You have great confidence that you are the one who is correct. That's healthy but try to understand that other people's decisions are as valid to them as yours are to you. And you cling to your convictions with a death grip. Why shouldn't others? So, it's not really that simple.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Other people given the same facts are drawing a different conclusion. You have great confidence that you are the one who is correct. That's healthy but try to understand that other people's decisions are as valid to them as yours are to you. And you cling to your convictions with a death grip. Why shouldn't others? So, it's not really that simple.


Because others are wrong, they know they're wrong and they're sticking with the wrong candidate because the system is rigged in a way that ensures she will win. Even worse, they're demeaning Sanders supporters as much, and in many cases in this very thread *worse* than conservatives on the boards have been doing for years. We're supposed to be progressives, Clinton does not represent progressives and claiming that she does isn't good enough when her record shows otherwise. She represents the corporate establishment, the single biggest reason Sanders supporters support him. How can Clinton or her supporters possibly expect Sanders supporters to get in line behind her and help get her elected? 

The threat of a Trump administration or the guarantee of a 'business as usual' administration that's slightly better on social issues doesn't appeal to me very much personally

If my arm is going to be broken either way and someone comes along and says "Hey listen, I'm going to break your arm, but that other guy.. he's going to do it a loooooot worse!", it still doesn't make me feel any better about it


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Other people given the same facts are drawing a different conclusion. You have great confidence that you are the one who is correct. That's healthy but try to understand that other people's decisions are as valid to them as yours are to you. And you cling to your convictions with a death grip. Why shouldn't others? So, it's not really that simple.


Yes, I'm used to the strength of my convictions, and yet I do still have an open mind; bring me a stronger argument and I'll change my position. I just haven't seen it yet!

If I didn't respect people's right to make up their own mind and chose who they think is the best candidate, then I would not bother wasting my time sharing my thoughts here.

So consider it a sign of respect to you and your views that I do so forcefully debate in support of my positions and my choice of candidate.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 5, 2016)

@Fogdog I would like to add that there's a stark difference between the way you're approaching this and the way @londonfog & @ChesusRice have approached it

Yours is much more palatable, theirs is no different from conservatives


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> @Fogdog I would like to add that there's a stark difference between the way you're approaching this and the way @londonfog & @ChesusRice have approached it
> 
> Yours is much more palatable, theirs is no different from conservatives





ttystikk said:


> Yes, I'm used to the strength of my convictions, and yet I do still have an open mind; bring me a stronger argument and I'll change my position. I just haven't seen it yet!
> 
> If I didn't respect people's right to make up their own mind and chose who they think is the best candidate, then I would not bother wasting my time sharing my thoughts here.
> 
> So consider it a sign of respect to you and your views that I do so forcefully debate in support of my positions and my choice of candidate.


I don't think you have that open of a mind, ty, not that it matters very much to me. We agree on just about all the points I find important, but disagree only on what to do with them. Same with you Paddy. I'm not the person who needs to convince you. Hillary and Bernie are. Can you have an open mind to what Hillary says? I don't think so. But I'll play along for a bit and give some background behind what I'm thinking of doing. I haven't decided what I'm going to do yet. I'm going to wait and see for now.

I saw what happened when enough voters decided they could not vote for Gore. Some in my family felt that way. They could not vote for Gore, so they voted for Nader. It was a futile gesture in that it actually accomplished the opposite of their intent. The Democratic party's already weak progressive movement was snuffed out and we ended up with the worst president in modern history. GW set this country back to the point that we will never recover what was lost in our lifetimes. Nobody knows what Gore would have done if given the same chance but I don't think we would have invaded Iraq. I think 9-11 would not have happened because that disaster was due to fumbling the defense of this country by the Bush administration at the time. I don't think there would have been the decision in 2006 to let banks self regulate the credit default swap security market either. Without that power in the hands of banks, the Great Recession wouldn't have happened and Paddy wouldn't be faced with coming of age into a stagnant economy.

I'm not in any way saying that a vote for Bernie is a vote for Trump. It's not. It's a vote for Bernie. Bernie can't win without the backing of the Democratic party and he's not going to get it. Its your choice, you have reasons for it but in the end it will be a futile gesture. You won't affect anything by doing so and quite probably end up with a negative effect on the progressive movement from that action regardless of who wins the WH.

Very recent history has shown the tactic of the protest vote backfiring. Rather than sending a message, what happened in 2000 dis-empowered the progressives in Washington. Due to Democratic leadership's absolutely obtuse decision to vote in favor of the war in Iraq, Democratic control of congress was lost in 2004. Could that decision have stemmed from their weakened position? I think so. We are still living with the consequences of that turnover in Washington. It may seem backward but, if recent history is any guide, voting for Bernie as a protest vote actually dis-empowers him in Washington in the same way that voting for Nader dis-empowered progressives in Washington in 2000.

I see a lot of opportunity for improvement going forward but only if Bernie holds a strong position in Washington. Jon Stewart said recently that Hillary is "a very bright woman without the courage of her convictions." From her turnabout on access to healthcare we can see how easily Hillary can be swayed when she is faced with the loss of her political career. At one time she was the very face of universal healthcare coverage and now says that will never happen. The movement that supports Bernie gives him a pretty big stick to threaten Hillary with and her history shows she goes where the voters lead her. Would Trump ever do that? (snicker) Over the next couple of months, I'm looking forward to seeing what Bernie cooks up with the Democratic Party leadership before deciding what to do.

That said, Trump and the control of congress by the venal party that the GOP is becoming is an awful possibility that will affect my decision as well.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 5, 2016)

Then why don't you just call me a crusty, close minded fool and be done with me? 

Because you know that Bernie IS the right candidate. 

All the above are reasons why the power structure has led our country to the brink of idiocracy, but we don't need to follow them off the cliff. 

There isn't a lot more room to the right left.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't think you have that open of a mind, ty, not that it matters very much to me. We agree on just about all the points I find important, but disagree only on what to do with them. Same with you Paddy. I'm not the person who needs to convince you. Hillary and Bernie are. Can you have an open mind to what Hillary says? I don't think so. But I'll play along for a bit and give some background behind what I'm thinking of doing. I haven't decided what I'm going to do yet. I'm going to wait and see for now.
> 
> I saw what happened when enough voters decided they could not vote for Gore. Some in my family felt that way. They could not vote for Gore, so they voted for Nader. It was a futile gesture in that it actually accomplished the opposite of their intent. The Democratic party's progressive movement was snuffed out and we ended up with the worst president in modern history. GW set this country back to the point that we will never recover what was lost in our lifetimes. Nobody knows what Gore would have done if given the same chance but I don't think we would have invaded Iraq. I think 9-11 would not have happened because that disaster was due to fumbling the defense of this country by the Bush administration at the time. I don't think there would have been the decision in 2006 to let banks self regulate the credit default swap security market either. Without that power in the hands of banks, the Great Recession wouldn't have happened and Paddy wouldn't be faced with coming of age into a stagnant economy.
> 
> ...


This is a good example of the kind of reply that progresses the conversation in a positive direction. @londonfog & @ChesusRice , pay attention please

Overall, I agree with all of your major points. I plan on sitting out this election since CA is safe. Like I've said before, if I were in a swing state, I would vote for Clinton (as much as I'd hate it). The worst democratic candidate is better than the best republican candidate either way you slice it, but Clinton certainly cuts it close.. 

I think I can speak for most progressives when I say that we're simply sick of this shit. I'm tired of having to choose between worse and worst when we have a candidate running who embodies the actual change that Americans crave. Clinton will win, then what? Some other corporatist democrat will run next cycle and this same argument will be just as valid then because the republican opponent will be dogshit just like Trump. The lower & middle-class will get fucked again and again. The only way it will end is if we, collectively, make it end. What other option do true progressives have under a two-party system that both represent corporate interests? I gave it a shot with Obama, man, I truly did and he turned out to be another corporate whore just like the rest. So what the fuck about us? I'm done handing them the mantle for them to fuck me later and claim it was republicans fault. Obama had the entire goddamn government for 2 years and all he could accomplish was the individual mandate? I could accomplish more with my left nut than that bullshit, he bent to republican demands because he has the same corporate handlers. 

So what exactly, are we to just keep giving the corporatist democrat our vote even though they fuck us over _slightly less_ than the republicans would? When some _real _progressive comes along we shun him and act like he's not really serious and all his ideas are bullshit because they go against the establishment? What is our end game? How do we, as average progressive citizens, benefit from this perpetual cycle of bullshit that caters to corporate masters? Because from where I've been sitting, the fist just gets bigger and bigger and goes deeper and deeper every single election. Eventually my diaphragm is gonna bust, man, I can't take much more, so what the fuck?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This is how my lifetime of politics has turned. Right, more right and even when voting left, yet more right.
> 
> I'm not voting right. I'm used to being ahead of my time and I may be again now. Yet, it would be shockingly simple to get the candidate we really want; just vote for them!





Fogdog said:


> Other people given the same facts are drawing a different conclusion. You have great confidence that you are the one who is correct. That's healthy but try to understand that other people's decisions are as valid to them as yours are to you. And you cling to your convictions with a death grip. Why shouldn't others? So, it's not really that simple.





Padawanbater2 said:


> Because others are wrong, they know they're wrong and they're sticking with the wrong candidate because the system is rigged in a way that ensures she will win. Even worse, they're demeaning Sanders supporters as much, and in many cases in this very thread *worse* than conservatives on the boards have been doing for years. We're supposed to be progressives, Clinton does not represent progressives and claiming that she does isn't good enough when her record shows otherwise. She represents the corporate establishment, the single biggest reason Sanders supporters support him. How can Clinton or her supporters possibly expect Sanders supporters to get in line behind her and help get her elected?
> 
> The threat of a Trump administration or the guarantee of a 'business as usual' administration that's slightly better on social issues doesn't appeal to me very much personally
> 
> If my arm is going to be broken either way and someone comes along and says "Hey listen, I'm going to break your arm, but that other guy.. he's going to do it a loooooot worse!", it still doesn't make me feel any better about it


I included the three posts that pertain to my answer to Paddy. My point wasn't that everybody is right and we should all agree to disagree. That would be an absolutely idiotic way to make peace. Not that I'm above making idiotic statements. But agreeing to disagree is just a weasel's way of avoiding conflict without learning from each other. 

My point to Ty was that it's not simple to come to consensus. People see the same things and draw different conclusions. It takes time and effort to discuss and come together regarding what to do. This is why a self organized write in campaign for Bernie can't possibly put Bernie into the WH.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Then why don't you just call me a crusty, close minded fool and be done with me?


Crusty? check; 
Close minded? about some things, maybe, so, half check; 
fool? nope.

But of one thing I'm pretty certain. Hillary isn't going to get much of a chance to convince you of anything. And if you don't understand my position from my most recent windbaggery, I'm kind of baffled about what I can say.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't think you have that open of a mind, ty, not that it matters very much to me. We agree on just about all the points I find important, but disagree only on what to do with them. Same with you Paddy. I'm not the person who needs to convince you. Hillary and Bernie are. Can you have an open mind to what Hillary says? I don't think so. But I'll play along for a bit and give some background behind what I'm thinking of doing. I haven't decided what I'm going to do yet. I'm going to wait and see for now.
> 
> I saw what happened when enough voters decided they could not vote for Gore. Some in my family felt that way. They could not vote for Gore, so they voted for Nader. It was a futile gesture in that it actually accomplished the opposite of their intent. The Democratic party's already weak progressive movement was snuffed out and we ended up with the worst president in modern history. GW set this country back to the point that we will never recover what was lost in our lifetimes. Nobody knows what Gore would have done if given the same chance but I don't think we would have invaded Iraq. I think 9-11 would not have happened because that disaster was due to fumbling the defense of this country by the Bush administration at the time. I don't think there would have been the decision in 2006 to let banks self regulate the credit default swap security market either. Without that power in the hands of banks, the Great Recession wouldn't have happened and Paddy wouldn't be faced with coming of age into a stagnant economy.
> 
> ...


 Didn't I tell you to go to bed?


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Crusty? check;
> Close minded? about some things, maybe, so, half check;
> fool? nope.
> 
> But of one thing I'm pretty certain. Hillary isn't going to get much of a chance to convince you of anything. And if you don't understand my position from my most recent windbaggery, I'm kind of baffled about what I can say.


 I like the windbaggery thing. LOL


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> It takes time and effort to discuss and come together regarding what to do. This is why a self organized write in campaign for Bernie can't possibly put Bernie into the WH.


Yet, it's the only option that doesn't just hand the system over to the corporatists. 

And it is not impossible; the biggest barrier to its implementation is the BELIEF that it's impossible.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 5, 2016)

If the Dems wanted my vote they'd run someone out there that isn't a corrupt lying POS...Bush-Cheyney lite.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I get what you are saying. If enough people write in Bernie to swing the election to Trump, then they helped Trump and all his horrible policies move into the most powerful office in the world. I still maintain that it's up to Hillary to win those voters over and the choice of who to vote for is personal.
> 
> Here is what one person who voted for Nader said. I'll excerpt a couple of paragraphs and provide a link if interested in the whole thing:
> 
> ...



-or-

You could vote for the stronger candidate.

It has nothing to do with 'teaching a lesson'..it's about being heard on the type of platform Sanders extols.

Question: Do you know why Sanders polls higher nationally against Trump?

This is not a trick question and it has a very real answer for a thinking man.

Do you dare to answer?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> -or-
> 
> You could vote for the stronger candidate.
> 
> ...


Let me summarize what I think you are suggesting to make sure I understand. You say that everybody should just vote for Bernie because he is the best and he is polling the highest right now. Also that we should commit right now to doing that. Is that correct?


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> -or-
> 
> You could vote for the stronger candidate.
> 
> ...



Trumps turd salad doesn't come with a complimentary dessert ?

Bernie's shit sandwich comes with extra fries?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yet, it's the only option that doesn't just hand the system over to the corporatists.
> 
> And it is not impossible; the biggest barrier to its implementation is the BELIEF that it's impossible.


Do you want to try to convince me that this is possible? Because right now, I don't see how this happens.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Let me summarize what I think you are suggesting to make sure I understand. You say that everybody should just vote for Bernie because he is the best and he is polling the highest right now. Also that we should commit right now to doing that. Is that correct?


No.

Q: Why does Sanders polls higher nationally?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> If the Dems wanted my vote they'd run someone out there that isn't a corrupt lying POS...Bush-Cheyney lite.


They don't just want your vote. They want to win the election. Hillary is Bush-Cheyney? I'm not defending Hillary, I just question comparing her to two people who don't travel much because they don't want to end up in the Hague.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> No.
> 
> Q: Why does Sanders polls higher nationally?


I don't want to play question and answer. From what you said, I don't understand your position. Can you explain it?


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> They don't just want your vote. They want to win the election. Hillary is Bush-Cheyney? I'm not defending Hillary, I just question comparing her to two people who don't travel much because they don't want to end up in the Hague.






Obama called Bush-Cheyney lite 8 years ago..he was right then and is still right now.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> @Fogdog I would like to add that there's a stark difference between the way you're approaching this and the way @londonfog & @ChesusRice have approached it
> 
> Yours is much more palatable, theirs is no different from conservatives


Not here to hold your hand. You suppose to be a grown ass person. Put you big adult panties on and deal with the blunt hard truths.
I'm not about to sugar coat shit. Nothing I say is any different than what Fogdog says. I just don't sweeten it.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> This is a good example of the kind of reply that progresses the conversation in a positive direction. @londonfog & @ChesusRice , pay attention please
> 
> Overall, I agree with all of your major points. I plan on sitting out this election since CA is safe. Like I've said before, if I were in a swing state, I would vote for Clinton (as much as I'd hate it). The worst democratic candidate is better than the best republican candidate either way you slice it, but Clinton certainly cuts it close..
> 
> ...


TLDR


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Obama called Bush-Cheyney lite 8 years ago..he was right then and is still right now.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700268


Not much logic there but whatever. If it's because she voted in support of the Iraq war then I can see your point.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> No.
> 
> Q: Why does Sanders polls higher nationally?


Because anyone with a brain would not vote for Hillary.

Unless you love war Hollywood does they love to milk our wars. Also Trump might actually try to talk to Putin and Kim instead of pushing propaganda. Hillary will have us in Syria and Iran before you can say "fucking bitch". Lol

And she won't do anything with the country like Obama because he has better things to do like drone strikes on civilians.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Trumps turd salad doesn't come with a complimentary dessert ?
> 
> Bernie's shit sandwich comes with extra fries?


Because nobody wants Hillary's all you can eat old rotten clams.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Not here to hold your hand. You suppose to be a grown ass person. Put you big adult panties on and deal with the blunt hard truths.
> I'm not about to sugar coat shit. Nothing I say is any different than what Fogdog says. I just don't sweeten it.


Why would it matter to you if a person says they would vote for Hillary over Trump only if they were in a swing state but they live in a state that is not in play, so they will not do so?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Why would it matter to you if a person says they would vote for Hillary over Trump only if they were in a swing state but they live in a state that is not in play, so they will not do so?


so they will vote for Trump ? What are you asking me ?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> so they will vote for Trump ? What are you asking me ?


No, they won't vote for Trump, they either won't vote or will vote for a dead rat. But Hillary is going to win their state anyway. Why do you care?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> No, they won't vote for Trump, they either won't vote or will vote for a dead rat. But Hillary is going to win their state anyway. Why do you care?


Why would they vote for a dead rat ?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Why would they vote for a dead rat ?


Why wouldn't they? The question to you is why would you care?


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 5, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Because nobody wants Hillary's all you can eat old rotten clams.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Why wouldn't they? The question to you is why would you care?


I'm sorry but a dead rat is not a good choice to pick as POTUS.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2016)

Sanders is begging the media not to declare the race over on Tuesday.
Why is he so intent on dividing a party?
Why did he choose to run as a democrat?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders is begging the media not to declare the race over on Tuesday.
> Why is he so intent on dividing a party?
> Why did he choose to run as a democrat?


Because he will win as an independent.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders is begging the media not to declare the race over on Tuesday.
> Why is he so intent on dividing a party?
> Why did he choose to run as a democrat?


All his life he wanted this kind of attention. Hard to let it go.
The old guy is enjoying his time in the sun


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 3700324


So that's why she forgave Bill..


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Because he will win as an independent.


No he wont. He isn't as popular among true independants as you think. The only thing a sanders run will do is peel votes away from the democrats.
Probably why you want him to run independant


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> So that's why she forgave Bill..


She never forgave Bill. She didn't need to. They have an open marriage


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> No he wont. He isn't as popular among true independants as you think. The only thing a sanders run will do is peel votes away from the democrats.
> Probably why you want him to run independant


Also if we have 4 strong parties we have a better chance of getting something other than a Demicunt or Republicunt.

I will take Bernie or Johnson over Hillary and Trump.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Do you want to try to convince me that this is possible? Because right now, I don't see how this happens.


Lol it's possible, all that needs to happen is for him to get more votes than any of the other candidates.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Lol it's possible, all that needs to happen is for him to get more votes than any of the other candidates.


Even when he could not do it in the primary ?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Other people given the same facts are drawing a different conclusion..


Not true.

We are a nation of short cuts and quick to judge ala low attention span which gives way to low information voter.

More important are Kim Kardashians colon cleanse schedule.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Because others are wrong, they know they're wrong and they're sticking with the wrong candidate because the system is rigged in a way that ensures she will win. Even worse, they're demeaning Sanders supporters as much, and in many cases in this very thread *worse* than conservatives on the boards have been doing for years. We're supposed to be progressives, Clinton does not represent progressives and claiming that she does isn't good enough when her record shows otherwise. She represents the corporate establishment, the single biggest reason Sanders supporters support him. How can Clinton or her supporters possibly expect Sanders supporters to get in line behind her and help get her elected?
> 
> The threat of a Trump administration or the guarantee of a 'business as usual' administration that's slightly better on social issues doesn't appeal to me very much personally
> 
> If my arm is going to be broken either way and someone comes along and says "Hey listen, I'm going to break your arm, but that other guy.. he's going to do it a loooooot worse!", it still doesn't make me feel any better about it


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm sorry but a dead rat is not a good choice to pick as POTUS.


The question to you is why do you care? Hillary will win their state regardless.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Not true.
> 
> We are a nation of short cuts and quick to judge ala low attention span which gives way to low information voter.
> 
> More important are Kim Kardashians colon cleanse schedule.


So, you know best and anybody that votes otherwise are ignorant?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Lol it's possible, all that needs to happen is for him to get more votes than any of the other candidates.


Explain to me how that happens. How does Bernie get a majority of votes across the country while competing against two very well organized and funded parties?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, you know best and anybody that votes otherwise are ignorant?


If you're making less than 6 figured a year- really, 7- then Mrs Clinton has nothing for you. The Republican party hasn't for decades. 

So we are watching the vast majority of voters choose people who ate against their own best interests. 

How is that not ignorant? Being part of the majority doesn't make you right.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Explain to me how that happens. How does Bernie get a majority of votes across the country while competing against two very well organized and funded parties?


What? Now you want me to be Bernie's campaign manager? Dude, all I said was that he's the best one for the job and he has my vote.

Go play fantasy football with someone else.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Even when he could not do it in the primary ?


The primary and general are two different games.

This is why Sanders polls higher nationally.

The polls are INCLUSIVE of all voters not just some like the primaries.

This is a very simple concept, yet no one will say Schuylaar..your right about this.

So when the person the establishment wishes to run against a very popular, albeit unruly asshole, they still choose establishment when everything points to this being a mistake.

Trump is NOT establishment which needs to be met with same non establishment in order to defeat.

The people want change! Remember them? The people?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Even when he could not do it in the primary ?


NOT EVERYONE GOT TO VOTE IN THE PRIMARY!

Are you retarded?

Do you not understand this?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> What? Now you want me to be Bernie's campaign manager? Dude, all I said was that he's the best one for the job and he has my vote.
> 
> Go play fantasy football with someone else.


You say that its possible for some self organized and massive voting surge in favor of Bernie. I don't think it is. You can't explain yourself. I think it's possible for me to win the lottery. Actually only virtually possible. 

Sorry man, but you have nothing. I'll still probably vote for anybody other than Trump or Hillary next fall but that's because Oregon will be safely out of reach for the Republicans. You'll go on helplessly ranting about how unfair all this is. I don't disagree with you.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2016)

Well nationally he's got three million less votes than Hillary Clinton


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> NOT EVERYONE GOT TO VOTE IN THE PRIMARY!
> 
> Are you retarded?
> 
> Do you not understand this?


I'm living in a small state and might have missed out on some news it seems. Didn't registered members of the Democratic party have the opportunity to vote in their state's primary? Didn't the majority of those people who were registered for the Democratic party vote for Hillary Clinton?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> This is a good example of the kind of reply that progresses the conversation in a positive direction. @londonfog & @ChesusRice , pay attention please
> 
> Overall, I agree with all of your major points. I plan on sitting out this election since CA is safe. Like I've said before, if I were in a swing state, I would vote for Clinton (as much as I'd hate it). The worst democratic candidate is better than the best republican candidate either way you slice it, but Clinton certainly cuts it close..
> 
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Well nationally he's got three million less votes than Hillary Clinton


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/04/politics/bernie-sanders-hillary-clinton-convention/


*Sanders: 'The Democratic National Convention will be a contested convention'
*
This is going to be interesting. I don't really think that Sanders will be able to overcome the deficit in delegate votes that he will have going into the convention but he can sure stir things up. Maybe make a difference for the Democratic party's progressive wing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


>


Is he wrong?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Is he wrong?


Yeah he is wrong.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm living in a small state and might have missed out on some news it seems. Didn't registered members of the Democratic party have the opportunity to vote in their state's primary? Didn't the majority of those people who were registered for the Democratic party vote for Hillary Clinton?


In NY, alone 3.2 million Independents were disenfranchised due to restrictive registration.

They closed polls early in a state that Sanders held lead and then somehow Clinton pulls it off by narrow margin..Ohio? Well hell, they just went with quarter flips..Jesus Christ! Quarter flips!


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If you're making less than 6 figured a year- really, 7- then Mrs Clinton has nothing for you. The Republican party hasn't for decades.
> 
> So we are watching the vast majority of voters choose people who ate against their own best interests.
> 
> How is that not ignorant? Being part of the majority doesn't make you right.


I make less than 6 figures. 
Sanders wants to raise my taxes


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Is he wrong?


Well here you go..I guess it's asking a lot to read the post above yours.

↑
Even when he could not do it in the primary ?
NOT EVERYONE GOT TO VOTE IN THE PRIMARY!

Are you retarded?

Do you not understand this?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3700365


They might take some advice from the Oregon DOT.





Huge chunks of rotten whale carcass rained everywhere within a 1/4 mile radius, it was one of the funniest bad ideas of the century. I love this state.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I make less than 6 figures.
> Sanders wants to raise my taxes


So now the real objection surfaces..thank you for finally being honest.

Do you realize that:

1. Neigh sayer economists have stated they negatively reported on Sanders plan without all the fact..you remember them?..facts?

2. You get something for it..single payer health among other things..I've sat here and done the math for you early on..a few dollars a pay will yield the typical American family THOUSANDS.

I'm back to making six figures but I still stand with Sanders because not all my friends do..some of them work two jobs to make ends meet and always will if something is not done to right this wrong.

Kicking the can down the road on to our children, is the most heinous thing that can be done to them.

What kind of world are we leaving them?

It looks something like a cross between Blade Runner, Minority Report and V for Vendetta.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You say that its possible for some self organized and massive voting surge in favor of Bernie. I don't think it is. You can't explain yourself. I think it's possible for me to win the lottery. Actually only virtually possible.
> 
> Sorry man, but you have nothing. I'll still probably vote for anybody other than Trump or Hillary next fall but that's because Oregon will be safely out of reach for the Republicans. You'll go on helplessly ranting about how unfair all this is. I don't disagree with you.


So then you'll be voting Sanders?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> In NY, alone 3.2 million Independents were disenfranchised due to restrictive registration.
> 
> They closed polls early in a state that Sanders held lead and then somehow Clinton pulls it off by narrow margin..Ohio? Well hell, they just went with quarter flips..Jesus Christ! Quarter flips!


So INDEPENDANTS should get to choose who the DEMOCRATIC nominee should be? 
How many of those INDEPENDANTS didn't get to vote for Trump either?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So now the real objection surfaces..thank you for finally being honest.
> 
> Do you realize that:
> 
> ...


DO YOU REALIZE I HAVE TOLD YOU A MILLION TIMES. SANDERS WOULD GET MY VOTE IF HE IS THE NOMINEE?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The question to you is why do you care? Hillary will win their state regardless.


but come on ...a dead rat. Why waste your vote ?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> In NY, alone 3.2 million Independents were disenfranchised due to restrictive registration.
> 
> They closed polls early in a state that Sanders held lead and then somehow Clinton pulls it off by narrow margin..Ohio? Well hell, they just went with quarter flips..Jesus Christ! Quarter flips!


Were those independents also somehow registered as members of the Democratic party? Because it was a closed primary. That said, the time lag between when a person must register as a party member and when the election is held is too long and exclusionary. It's one of the things that Bernie wants to change about the Democratic party's selection process, along with the superdelegate system.

Still, you are crying over something that was well known and been around for a long time. I was registered Democrat and placed my vote for Bernie. I don't understand how anybody can be surprised to find out on the day of the poll, but I understand that's what happened to some.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So then you'll be voting Sanders?


I haven't made up my mind yet but quite likely.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So now the real objection surfaces..thank you for finally being honest.
> 
> Do you realize that:
> 
> ...


Blah blah blah.
THE ONLY THING YOU WILL ACCOMPLISH BY VOTING FOR SANDERS IS GIVING TRUMP ANOTHER VOTE


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> NOT EVERYONE GOT TO VOTE IN THE PRIMARY!
> 
> Are you retarded?
> 
> Do you not understand this?


Your fault and your fault only. Stop trying to blame others for you not knowing how the vote process works in Florida. I hope you understand what a closed/open primary now means.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Were those independents also somehow registered as members of the Democratic party? Because it was a closed primary. That said, the time lag between when a person must register as a party member and when the election is held is too long and exclusionary. It's one of the things that Bernie wants to change about the Democratic party's selection process, along with the superdelegate system.
> 
> Still, you are crying over something that was well known and been around for a long time. I was registered Democrat and placed my vote for Bernie. I don't understand how anybody can be surprised to find out on the day of the poll, but I understand that's what happened to some.


The thinking person who supports Sanders understands what no news coverage, SD's pledged prior to any contest, closing polls early while voters are still in line, reporting on one contest while another is still going on, means.

The chair of the DNC RIDES with the Clinton campaign from stump to stump..when she's not shutting down Sanders database or making it accessible to the Clinton campaign.

This is blatant stealing from Sanders campaign.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Were those independents also somehow registered as members of the Democratic party? Because it was a closed primary. That said, the time lag between when a person must register as a party member and when the election is held is too long and exclusionary. It's one of the things that Bernie wants to change about the Democratic party's selection process, along with the superdelegate system.
> 
> Still, you are crying over something that was well known and been around for a long time. I was registered Democrat and placed my vote for Bernie. I don't understand how anybody can be surprised to find out on the day of the poll, but I understand that's what happened to some.


Big difference between the day of, and six months before the primary.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So now the real objection surfaces..thank you for finally being honest.
> 
> Do you realize that:
> 
> ...


you too lazy to do any math. Could you please STFU when it comes to numbers. Thank you


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Blah blah blah.
> THE ONLY THING YOU WILL ACCOMPLISH BY VOTING FOR SANDERS IS GIVING TRUMP ANOTHER VOTE


She lives in Florida. If the vote is close enough for sky's vote to matter, the GOP will just steal the election as they did in 2000. Instead of hectoring people committed to their principles, perhaps pushing for reforms of Florida's and other state's polling systems the enable crooked vote rigging. 

Here is one initiative introduced by Ron Wyden, D, Senator from Oregon
http://www.statesmanjournal.com/story/news/politics/2016/05/03/wyden-introduce-federal-vote-mail-bill/83871936/
_
As voters in Indiana waited in line at polling places to vote in their presidential primary Tuesday, Sen. Ron Wyden announced at the Oregon State Capitol that he will introduce an alternative to Congress — a national vote by mail bill.

His bill would send a ballot to every registered voter before each election. Postage on the ballot envelopes would be prepaid.
_
Vote by mail is wonderful. Everybody should be able to do so. No lines, no broken down ballot machines in certain districts, ballot is filled out over a cup of coffee with easy access to the internet for information, votes are counted as they come in which speeds up the reporting on election day, no fucking hanging chads.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> She lives in Florida. If the vote is close enough for sky's vote to matter, the GOP will just steal the election as they did in 2000. Instead of hectoring people committed to their principles, perhaps pushing for reforms of Florida's and other state's polling systems the enable crooked vote rigging.
> 
> Here is one initiative introduced by Ron Wyden, D, Senator from Oregon
> http://www.statesmanjournal.com/story/news/politics/2016/05/03/wyden-introduce-federal-vote-mail-bill/83871936/
> ...


Poor people tend to move more often
And mail can be hijacked


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Big difference between the day of, and six months before the primary.


Yep, that delay sucks. In Oregon, the deadline was about three weeks before the primary which proves that 6 month delay was unnecessary. Maybe find out who was the motivating force behind that rule for the 2016 primary and punish the assholes that set up that exclusionary 6 month deadline in CO by pushing them out of their office?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Big difference between the day of, and six months before the primary.


Maybe you should of registered as a democrat.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Big difference between the day of, and six months before the primary.


Bullshit. You have people that set up threads in August who didn't vote because of not knowing the rules. What and who you blame then ?? Stupid or dumb ?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Maybe you should of registered as a democrat.


Exactly. Bernie announced he was running as a Dem on May 26 2015.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Exactly. Bernie announced he was running as a Dem on May 26 2015.


FUCK Bernie Sanders. 
Why? 
Because of the way he is acting now. And his supporters


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Blah blah blah.
> THE ONLY THING YOU WILL ACCOMPLISH BY VOTING FOR SANDERS IS GIVING TRUMP ANOTHER VOTE


Nice debating you, too..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Exactly. Bernie announced he was running as a Dem on May 26 2015.


After I registered as an independent and forgot that I registered as an independent.

I didn't have to tell you that but I'm an honest person and it was a simple mistake considering all the years I was registered as a dem.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Poor people tend to move more often
> And mail can be hijacked


A person must to register to vote where they live, this is true anywhere, not just vote by mail. Signatures are on record ahead of time and they are checked in close elections. There is an effort to make sure each and every election is clean with representatives from both parties observing the process. So far, its been pretty much scandal free. While you raise valid points, they have been addressed in Oregon and any issues raised are tiny compared to the ones in MI, OH, FLA and NY which still use the system put in place around the turn of the last century. 

My question is, which is better? Use an old system that is inefficient, easily rigged and makes it difficult to vote. Or vote by mail, which has shown to have none of those problems and is endorsed by large majorities of both parties. OK, that was a shitty and biased question but hopefully you get my drift.

WA (2011), OR (199 and CO (2013) are entirely vote by mail. Most other states allow either, so it's not as if this would be a huge shift in process. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Postal_voting


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> FUCK Bernie Sanders.
> Why?
> Because of the way he is acting now. And his supporters


So..does Hillarys plan include the raising of taxes or where's she getting the cash from for her plan?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Your fault and your fault only. Stop trying to blame others for you not knowing how the vote process works in Florida. I hope you understand what a closed/open primary now means.


Where do I say I'm blaming others?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> After I registered as an independent and forgot that I registered as an independent.
> 
> I didn't have to tell you that but I'm an honest person and it was a simple mistake considering all the years I was registered as a dem.


how do you forget what you are registered as ? Go ahead and blame it on marijuana


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The thinking person who supports Sanders understands what no news coverage, SD's pledged prior to any contest, closing polls early while voters are still in line, reporting on one contest while another is still going on, means.
> 
> The chair of the DNC RIDES with the Clinton campaign from stump to stump..when she's not shutting down Sanders database or making it accessible to the Clinton campaign.
> 
> This is blatant stealing from Sanders campaign.


Jeez, changing the subject pretty quickly aren't you? I agree that there were some problems with how the DNC manipulated the polls. I disagree that the selection was swung from Bernie to Hillary by doing this. 

The polling difference is almost 3 million voters who were registered as Democratic party members before the cutoff dates in each state. Independents and absent minded people who missed the cutoff date were not able to vote for the Democratic party presidential nominee. Sorry for you about that.

Regardless, 3 million people is too wide of a margin to blame Bernie's loss in this nomination cycle on voter fraud.


----------



## spandy (Jun 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I addressed that. That's just your excuse to be intellectually lazy as fuck
> 
> I have more than a full time job, how is it that I can stay informed but you can't?


So because I dont agree with you, I'm not informed?

Oh, okay.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Bullshit. You have people that set up threads in August who didn't vote because of not knowing the rules. What and who you blame then ?? Stupid or dumb ?


The six month period was unnecessary. Why not get that rule changed going forward?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

spandy said:


> So because I dont agree with you, I'm not informed?
> 
> Oh, okay.


You know, Spandy, maybe this once, I'll agree with you. I hope this doesn't mean you have to burn your kkk membership card.

The argument that --- given the same information, everybody would agree is simply nuts. Same for the argument that if one disagrees with a clearly well informed person like @schuylaar (snicker) means that that person is uninformed. OK, so, maybe true in mainland China, North Korea and Soviet Russia of the '50s but that's a different can of worms altogether. People have different backgrounds, experiences and life changing events, in other words the US is a diverse culture. Even the TLA, "USA" evokes different meaning to different people. 

So, while I think you are a redneck who has a remedial emotional make-up, I think you can be just as informed as I am but still be wrong in your decisions. I do hope you get the humor intended with that last comment.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The six month period was unnecessary. Why not get that rule changed going forward?


ok. Have zero problems with that. My problem is with those who are surprised  by rules that have been established in prior elections.


----------



## spandy (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You know, Spandy, maybe this once, I'll agree with you. I hope this doesn't mean you have to burn your kkk membership card.
> 
> The argument that --- given the same information, everybody would agree is simply nuts. Same for the argument that if one disagrees with a clearly well informed person like @schuylaar (snicker) means that that person is uninformed. OK, so, maybe true in mainland China, North Korea and Soviet Russia of the '50s but that's a different can of worms altogether. People have different backgrounds, experiences and life changing events, in other words the US is a diverse culture. Even the TLA, "USA" evokes different meaning to different people.
> 
> So, while I think you are a redneck who has a remedial emotional make-up, I think you can be just as informed as I am but still be wrong in your decisions. I do hope you get the humor intended with that last comment.


Humor got, lol.

I see the points made, and best try to understand from others perspectives. But being "wrong" is subjective. Like you said, we all have different backgrounds, experiences etc. Most people have made their minds up before a single question has been asked.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Jeez, changing the subject pretty quickly aren't you? I agree that there were some problems with how the DNC manipulated the polls. I disagree that the selection was swung from Bernie to Hillary by doing this.
> 
> The polling difference is almost 3 million voters who were registered as Democratic party members before the cutoff dates in each state. Independents and absent minded people who missed the cutoff date were not able to vote for the Democratic party presidential nominee. Sorry for you about that.
> 
> Regardless, 3 million people is too wide of a margin to blame Bernie's loss in this nomination cycle on voter fraud.


How is that changing the subject?

Too wide a margin? You mean like when all the SD's were pledged before any contest run?

That's a pretty wide margin too.

3.2 million in NY alone did not get to vote..but they will in the general and that goes for every state.

The handwriting is on the wall that Sanders is the people's choice..ignoring it will result in a Trump win as Clinton is weak against..she has too many questionable incidences in which Trump doesn't have to dig for, it's already there and will be a cakewalk to defeat her.

Sanders supporters will not 'fall in line', they are agents of change, even if it means a Trump presidency.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> How is that changing the subject?
> 
> Too wide a margin? You mean like when all the SD's were pledged before any contest run?
> 
> ...


Obama turned that shit. Why Bernie could not ?

3.2 million didn't get to vote in NY. but how many were for Trump ? Hillary ? Bernard ? Jesus ?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> How is that changing the subject?
> 
> Too wide a margin? You mean like when all the SD's were pledged before any contest run?
> 
> ...


At issue is not how many independents were excluded. That's irrelevant to the Democratic Party primaries, which were closed primaries. And were set to be closed well before 2016. I think this will change going forward, which will be a good thing.

In any case, you changed the subject from "people were unfairly excluded" to "there was skullduggery in how the media were manipulated". Both of which are false.

It's Hillary's job to convince Bernie's supporters and enough independents that don't like Trump to vote for her. If she can't she will lose. That's how it goes, elections and not what you think matter. Bernie is showing Democratic party leaders the way back from their mistaken affair with right wing political policies. If they can find their way back to the center, Trump has no chance.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2016)

*But MSNBC's Steve Kornacki **tweeted** a more remarkable data point: Almost 4 in 10 Sanders voters plan to support Trump over *_*Sanders*_*.*

There are usually some people in exit poll data who say they'd vote against their preferred candidate in the general election. After all, the general election offers different choices than the primary, and if you're a conservative Democrat, you may think that Sanders is preferable to Clinton or vice versa, but also that a Republican would be preferable to both.
But MSNBC's Steve Kornacki tweeted a more remarkable data point: Almost 4 in 10 Sanders voters plan to support Trump over _Sanders_.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/05/10/early-w-va-numbers-show-4-in-10-sanders-backers-prefer-trump-over-clinton-and-trump-over-sanders/

*THIS IS WHY THE DEMOCRATS RUN CLOSED PRIMARIES*


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm living in a small state and might have missed out on some news it seems. Didn't registered members of the Democratic party have the opportunity to vote in their state's primary? Didn't the majority of those people who were registered for the Democratic party vote for Hillary Clinton?


 There are a hell of a lot of never voted or independents who have become followers of Sanders. But the overlords had picked Clinton so its Clintons time, so why should those votes count? Meekly going along with your overlords is what you are bound to do if you registered as a democrat, that and making sure that the others do so as well. Some do not understand this as well as you and no one is as good at this as you are, as you do it in a nicer way.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> At issue is not how many independents were excluded. That's irrelevant to the Democratic Party primaries, which were closed primaries. And were set to be closed well before 2016. I think this will change going forward, which will be a good thing.
> 
> In any case, you changed the subject from "people were unfairly excluded" to "there was skullduggery in how the media were manipulated". Both of which are false.
> 
> It's Hillary's job to convince Bernie's supporters and enough independents that don't like Trump to vote for her. If she can't she will lose. That's how it goes, elections and not what you think matter. Bernie is showing Democratic party leaders the way back from their mistaken affair with right wing political policies. If they can find their way back to the center, Trump has no chance.


SANDERS is the center democrats are looking for.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> So INDEPENDANTS should get to choose who the DEMOCRATIC nominee should be?
> How many of those INDEPENDANTS didn't get to vote for Trump either?


 INDEPENDANTS ARE WHO PICKED Trump not big money nor the overlords. Why is it the repubs can do this but its wrong for the dems to want the same thing?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> INDEPENDANTS ARE WHO PICKED Trump not big money nor the overlords. Why is it the repubs can do this but its wrong for the dems to want the same thing?


Cite your evidence


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 5, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> INDEPENDANTS ARE WHO PICKED Trump not big money nor the overlords. Why is it the repubs can do this but its wrong for the dems to want the same thing?


Trust me, the Republican establishment- nevermind their monied overlords- absolutely hates what just happened, lol


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Cite your evidence


 I did take prints and their being ran as we speak.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> SANDERS is the center democrats are looking for.


Sanders is a socialist... LOL!!! You cant get much more left than that. Not sure how it could be someone's center.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

May 27, 2016


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

Awesome article for the thinking voter, although I did post before, if you didn't read you may wish to check it's apropos even more so now:

Sanders is Winning Dem Primary Race and I'll Prove It To You:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/seth-abramson/sanders-currently-winning-democratic-primary-race-ill-prove-to-you_b_9528076.html

Does anyone have the balls to discuss?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Obama turned that shit. Why Bernie could not ?
> 
> 3.2 million didn't get to vote in NY. but how many were for Trump ? Hillary ? Bernard ? Jesus ?


I thought you said they couldn't be turned and have never turned..which is it?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> At issue is not how many independents were excluded. That's irrelevant to the Democratic Party primaries, which were closed primaries. And were set to be closed well before 2016. I think this will change going forward, which will be a good thing.
> 
> In any case, you changed the subject from "people were unfairly excluded" to "there was skullduggery in how the media were manipulated". Both of which are false.
> 
> It's Hillary's job to convince Bernie's supporters and enough independents that don't like Trump to vote for her. If she can't she will lose. That's how it goes, elections and not what you think matter. Bernie is showing Democratic party leaders the way back from their mistaken affair with right wing political policies. If they can find their way back to the center, Trump has no chance.


Do you wish to gamble how many of those indies that were excluded were for Sanders?

650k registered as Dem in Cali on Friday (last day to do so and 'the likes of which were unprecedented' according to the state) And ya think they're for Hillary?



Hillary voters are the older Boomers who are already registered.

Get out the butthurt cream and be ready to bend over on Tuesday.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

How pathetic the Clinton News Network is..and ya say Gore lost NOT because everyone was tired of the Clinton admin hijinx?

http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/02/politics/california-tight-poll-democratic-race/


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Awesome article for the thinking voter, although I did post before, if you didn't read you may wish to check it's apropos even more so now:
> 
> Sanders is Winning Dem Primary Race and I'll Prove It To You:
> 
> ...


Crickets


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I thought you said they couldn't be turned and have never turned..which is it?


Crickets


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Do you wish to gamble how many of those indies that were excluded were for Sanders?
> 
> 650k registered as Dem in Cali on Friday (last day to do so and 'the likes of which were unprecedented' according to the state) And ya think they're for Hillary?
> 
> ...


Crickets


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> How pathetic the Clinton News Network is..and ya say Gore lost NOT because everyone was tired of the Clinton admin hijinx?
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/02/politics/california-tight-poll-democratic-race/


Crickets


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I thought you said they couldn't be turned and have never turned..which is it?


In Bernie's case it look like it will never be turned.
What color do you think Mrs. Clinton is going to wear at her inauguration ?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Crickets


Remember Sky
less coffee and more patience


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 5, 2016)

Dammit, Schuy, I can't get any sleep!


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> In Bernie's case it look like it will never be turned.
> What color do you think Mrs. Clinton is going to wear at her inauguration ?


 Orange!


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Remember Sky
> less coffee and more patience


shut up moron


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Orange!


it will be the Trump orange because she's weaker than he cinching the nom people don't trust her and they want change..while she's wearing jumpsuit jail orange.

when you think about it, the GOP is more progressive because a non establishment will be their nom.

Trump lies? well, so does she and very well known for it I might add.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> it will be the Trump orange because she's weaker than he cinching the nom people don't trust her and they want change..while she's wearing jumpsuit jail orange.
> 
> when you think about it, the GOP is more progressive because a non establishment will be their nom.
> 
> Trump lies? well, so does she and very well known for it I might add.


If Bernie gave a wonderful concession speech and said now we need to get behind Hillary. You would say...


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If Bernie gave a wonderful concession speech and said now we need to get behind Hillary. You would say...


he would never say that.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> he would never say that.


but if he did, would you listen to him ?


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> but if he did, would you listen to him ?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2016)

Sanders is winning in Puerto Rico. 
By a landslide


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders is winning in Puerto Rico.
> By a landslide


LOL... don't do them like that.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 5, 2016)

.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2016)

What? 
Puerto Rico is a open primary?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2016)

I bet Sanders wins in north and south Dakota and losses the other 4 states Tuesday 
Then he will say he has a mandate


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> .


Geese Pada, isn't this something Bernie wanted to do?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I bet Sanders wins in north and south Dakota and losses the other 4 states Tuesday
> Then he will say he has a mandate


Mandate?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Mandate?


You know.
He will claim it is the will of the people that he should be the nominee.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You know.
> He will claim it is the will of the people that he should be the nominee.


It is.

Thank you for stopping in before going to your two jobs today.

TWO jobs.

Won't it be refreshing when you can finally start bitching about Clinton and Clinton alone?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> It is.
> 
> Thank you for stopping in before going to your two jobs today.
> 
> ...


You need a refresher course in Math


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You need a refresher course in Math


You need to understand proportions and that if you don't have the correct numbers you get the incorrect sum of same.

Better start looking for that third job for your Christmas Club at the bank and layaway at Kmart.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You need to understand proportions and that if you don't have the correct numbers you get the incorrect sum of same.
> 
> Better start looking for that third job for your Christmas Club at the bank and layaway at Kmart.


Sanders has 3 million less votes than Clinton. I just got off the phone with S&S
Looks like I'm buying a engine for 8 grand. How's your day?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 6, 2016)

I heard Bernie speaking about making the democratic convention contested.

Win or lose, that's what I want to see; a fair match-up.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders has 3 million less votes than Clinton. I just got off the phone with S&S
> Looks like I'm buying a engine for 8 grand. How's your day?


8 grand for an engine? I hope it's a jet engine or you are getting ripped off. I paid $600 for a used Dodge Ram engine and changed them out my self definitly the way to go...

But I know you are voting for Hillary Clinton so it's understandable you would over pay for such a thing.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> 8 grand for an engine? I hope it's a jet engine or you are getting ripped off. I paid $600 for a used Dodge Ram engine and changed them out my self definitly the way to go...
> 
> But I know you are voting for Hillary Clinton so it's understandable you would over pay for such a thing.


Yeah it's a jet engine


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 6, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> 8 grand for an engine? I hope it's a jet engine or you are getting ripped off. I paid $600 for a used Dodge Ram engine and changed them out my self definitly the way to go...
> 
> But I know you are voting for Hillary Clinton so it's understandable you would over pay for such a thing.



Please understand, in order for a penis extender motor cycle to realize its full potential for the owner, it's a "rule" that you have to overspend on stuff so that when riding around dressed up as a "real biker" you can swap, "how much money I put into my bike" stories with other posers.

The guy who spent the most, gains an inch on his diminutive manhood and everybody then has to spend more than him to win the next round, in a never ending quest for physchological succor. P.T. Barnum never said a succor is born every minute, but I think William S. Harley may have.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Yeah it's a jet engine


I don't believe you. Lol, Do yourself a favor and call around to scrap yards you will save a lot more money than switching to Geico.  Even if you must pay a mechanic to change it out. The one I got was guaranteed for a few thousand miles and out lasted the truck.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 6, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Please understand, in order for a penis extender motor cycle to realize its full potential for the owner, it's a "rule" that you have to overspend on stuff so that when riding around dressed up as a "real biker" you can swap, "how much money I put into my bike" stories with other posers.
> 
> The guy who spent the most, gains an inch on his diminutive manhood and everybody then has to spend more than him to win the next round, in a never ending quest for physchological succor. P.T. Barnum never said a succor is born every minute, but I think William S. Harley may have.


For real this one guy I know will want to sell a vehicle then he puts unnecessary parts in the car then wants more money for it meanwhile he beats the piss out of the car by driving in 2nd gear in an automatic. Lol, Like yeah I might have bought the car but I'm much better off buying an old sports car even if it needs an engine. Lol


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> 8 grand for an engine? I hope it's a jet engine or you are getting ripped off. I paid $600 for a used Dodge Ram engine and changed them out my self definitly the way to go...
> 
> But I know you are voting for Hillary Clinton so it's understandable you would over pay for such a thing.


Lullerskates..what a moron but then again he's voting for Clinton and still doesn't know why.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I don't believe you. Lol, Do yourself a favor and call around to scrap yards you will save a lot more money than switching to Geico.  Even if you must pay a mechanic to change it out. The one I got was guaranteed for a few thousand miles and out lasted the truck.


When I still had my Volvo XC my engine swap was $800..it's the labor that kills.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I don't believe you. Lol, Do yourself a favor and call around to scrap yards you will save a lot more money than switching to Geico.  Even if you must pay a mechanic to change it out. The one I got was guaranteed for a few thousand miles and out lasted the truck.




Additional Features and Benefits

“Square” motor configuration (equal bore and stroke) produces excellent torque and greatly increases engine life
S&S billet gear cover kit and billet aluminum rocker covers
Compatible with 1991-2003 5-speed transmission components
Includes oil pump and oil filter mount
Natural finish
One year parts only warranty
Prices Starting at $8,995.00


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> View attachment 3700970
> View attachment 3700971
> Additional Features and Benefits
> 
> ...



111 " displacement ?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> View attachment 3700970
> View attachment 3700971
> Additional Features and Benefits
> 
> ...


Says compatible with 91-03 5 speed transmissions. You can buy an 03 Harley Davidson for around the price of that engine a lot less if some jack ass dumped the bike.

So basically your engine will be worth more than your motorcycle. I know some scrap yards do have motorcycles be a better place to look. If it's about speed are you really driving that fast?? I certainly never had an issue with speed on a stock motorcycle they are fast as fuck and I'd rather not die pushing it harder than I would need.

Unless maybe you are racing which is understandable if it's about the best engine money can buy.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Says compatible with 91-03 5 speed transmissions. You can buy an 03 Harley Davidson for around the price of that engine a lot less if some jack ass dumped the bike.
> 
> So basically your engine will be worth more than your motorcycle. I know some scrap yards do have motorcycles be a better place to look. If it's about speed are you really driving that fast?? I certainly never had an issue with speed on a stock motorcycle they are fast as fuck and I'd rather not die pushing it harder than I would need.
> 
> Unless maybe you are racing which is understandable if it's about the best engine money can buy.


Nah, it's about dick size.

Cheesy is short with baby hands.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Says compatible with 91-03 5 speed transmissions. You can buy an 03 Harley Davidson for around the price of that engine a lot less if some jack ass dumped the bike.
> 
> So basically your engine will be worth more than your motorcycle. I know some scrap yards do have motorcycles be a better place to look. If it's about speed are you really driving that fast?? I certainly never had an issue with speed on a stock motorcycle they are fast as fuck and I'd rather not die pushing it harder than I would need.
> 
> Unless maybe you are racing which is understandable if it's about the best engine money can buy.


I race all the time. This bike ill bring to the track. Right now the engine I built on a 88 case is too much HP for the 30 year old design to handle. This engine is about 20HP more, is designed for it and is brand new


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Please understand, in order for a penis extender motor cycle to realize its full potential for the owner, it's a "rule" that you have to overspend on stuff so that when riding around dressed up as a "real biker" you can swap, "how much money I put into my bike" stories with other posers.
> 
> The guy who spent the most, gains an inch on his diminutive manhood and everybody then has to spend more than him to win the next round, in a never ending quest for physchological succor. P.T. Barnum never said a succor is born every minute, but I think William S. Harley may have.


One up manship?

That fades away once people realize that the only person who determines your self worth is yourself. 

Selfworth that is tied to things you own quickly diminishes as people around you accumulate newer shiny objects and leads to you buying and collecting to fill the void where your self identity is missing.

True happiness and peace comes from loving yourself.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Nah, it's about dick size.
> 
> Cheesy is short with baby hands.


If Hillary said that, chesus would accept it as fact.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> One up manship?
> 
> That fades away once people realize that the only person who determines your self worth is yourself.
> 
> ...


Ok pigmund freud.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders has 3 million less votes than Clinton. I just got off the phone with S&S
> Looks like I'm buying a engine for 8 grand. How's your day?


Chesus, Some people are just unaware of what the good stuff costs if you like running in the front of the pack. I spent 8k just on my heads. But it is fun out running the ninja bikes with a panhead . Toys cost a lot, and you only live once so right on Chesus.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, Some people are just unaware of what the good stuff costs if you like running in the front of the pack. I spent 8k just on my heads. But it is fun out running the ninja bikes with a panhead . Toys cost a lot, and you only live once so right on Chesus.


You going to do anything this year?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I don't believe you. Lol, Do yourself a favor and call around to scrap yards you will save a lot more money than switching to Geico.  Even if you must pay a mechanic to change it out. The one I got was guaranteed for a few thousand miles and out lasted the truck.


Hey bluntmassa1, I will share a pic of my new pan that I finished building last year. Its finished now but this pic was like two years ago. I spent 19.6k on the engine and trans for drag racing only. I ran it last september for the first time with a basic tune up and it ran 9.6 sec @ 135mph right off the trailer. My goal with this bike is an 8.99 and I think it can do it. I am going back to Oregon this summer to go to a few races. 

I have some pic's of it finished but I can't figure out how to down load them after I changed computers . It says my new computer needs a different program for some reason?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> You going to do anything this year?


It's going to be hard leaving Hawaii, but I do plan on going back and racing some. Right now I am having trouble finding a licensed rider. I had my shoulder replaced last october and my doc won't give me the go ahead yet, but I feel strong again. I know a lot of racers and I will find somebody at the track that will ride hopefully. If not I will slow it down and just ride it myself. If you don't run under 10 seconds you don't need a license. So there is that option. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I heard Bernie speaking about making the democratic convention contested.


hillary will have all the delegates she needs to officially lock it up by tomorrow.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> True happiness and peace comes from loving yourself.


and a belly full of food purchased with food stamps, and a newborn baby whose delivery and prenatal care was provided for you by the taxpayers.`


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I had my shoulder replaced last october


but only because you are old, frail and weak.

one punch to the throat. done.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> but only because you are old, frail and weak.
> 
> one punch to the throat. done.


Buck, you should of never posted your picture. What kind of idiot does that? you looked weak and fragile. But keep dreaming. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, you should of never posted your picture. What kind of idiot does that? you looked weak and fragile. But keep dreaming. nitro


didn't you post a picture of yourself clad in leather once, mounted on a vehicle that was sure to make everyone forget about your tiny, tiny penis?

that pic also helped me identify you too.

maybe you should post a picture of yourself so we can see how vulnerable you are. one punch to the throat would do it. i've seen your pictures, geezer.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey bluntmassa1, I will share a pic of my new pan that I finished building last year. Its finished now but this pic was like two years ago. I spent 19.6k on the engine and trans for drag racing only. I ran it last september for the first time with a basic tune up and it ran 9.6 sec @ 135mph right off the trailer. My goal with this bike is an 8.99 and I think it can do it. I am going back to Oregon this summer to go to a few races.
> 
> I have some pic's of it finished but I can't figure out how to down load them after I changed computers . It says my new computer needs a different program for some reason?


Downtube is your fuel tank?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I have some pic's of it finished but I can't figure out how to down load them after I changed computers . It says my new computer needs a different program for some reason?


old people are often too stupid and confused to figure out a simple computer issue.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Downtube is your fuel tank?


Chesus, The back bone is the fuel tank. And the air tank for the air shifter is in the down tubes all the way back to the trans. nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, The back bone is the fuel tank. And the air tank for the air shifter is in the down tubes all the way back to the trans. nitro


Not much fuel. Do you refuel after you burn the tires?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> didn't you post a picture of yourself clad in leather once, mounted on a vehicle that was sure to make everyone forget about your tiny, tiny penis?
> 
> that pic also helped me identify you too.
> 
> maybe you should post a picture of yourself so we can see how vulnerable you are. one punch to the throat would do it. i've seen your pictures, geezer.


Buck, Good for you Bucky. You seem to be spun up right now and confused. One second you say you seen my picture and the next second you want me to post one? Keep dreaming my little dreamer. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, Good for you Bucky. You seem to be spun up right now and confused. One second you say you seen my picture and the next second you want me to post one? Keep dreaming my little dreamer. nitro


i'd post a pic of how frail and weak you are, but it would get me banned.

so i am inviting you to show us all how tough you are.

scared?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> old people are often too stupid and confused to figure out a simple computer issue.


Buck, Who the hell cares. Thats why I had kids. They help me all the time figuring out all this new shit. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

so old and wrinkly


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Not much fuel. Do you refuel after you burn the tires?


Chesus, No I don't. there is enough fuel for making one pass and the return trip back to the pits. It holds more than it looks like and I have a one inch fuel line to the carb that holds some volume. But it is near empty when I get back from a pass though. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'd post a pic of how frail and weak you are, but it would get me banned.
> 
> so i am inviting you to show us all how tough you are.
> 
> scared?


Buck, I don't know anybody that would be scared of you. You should of never posted your picture. just saying. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, I don't know anybody that would be scared of you. You should of never posted your picture. just saying. nitro


you're scared of me though. 

fuck, you're scared of your own words though.

you are just a weakling i guess.

and very old and wrinkly.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so old and wrinkly


Hey Buck, Nice picture of one of my old biker buddies. back in the seventies this friend and me used to ride old stock Harley's My friend there in the pic had a stock 47 knucklehead and I was riding an old 49 flat head. We had some good times back then and we still do. My friend has lived in Hawaii for the last twenty years and is one of the reasons I am in hawaii. Life is great. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'd post a pic of how frail and weak you are, but it would get me banned.
> 
> so i am inviting you to show us all how tough you are.
> 
> scared?


Hey Buck, If you are looking for someone as stupid as you are you will grow old before your dream comes true. nitro


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're scared of me though.
> 
> fuck, you're scared of your own words though.
> 
> ...


Buck, You know I don't waste to much of my time thinking a kid like you can be much of anything other than a kid. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, You know I don't waste to much of my time thinking a kid like you can be much of anything other than a kid. nitro


was that supposed to make sense, or are you having a stroke?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> was that supposed to make sense, or are you having a stroke?


Buck, it made sense to me. nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, No I don't. there is enough fuel for making one pass and the return trip back to the pits. It holds more than it looks like and I have a one inch fuel line to the carb that holds some volume. But it is near empty when I get back from a pass though. nitro


How tight do you keep your squish band?


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> How tight do you keep your squish band?


Chesus, I have the paperwork on the heads back in Oregon. The heads were blanks when I got them and I sent them to Dan Baisly in portland Oregon to machine them so I could use evolution pistons and achieve higher compression ratios . We are set up at a 13.89 to 1 compression right now. We can get more but for now we will see what we can do with it where its at now. nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, I have the paperwork on the heads back in Oregon. The heads were blanks when I got them and I sent them to Dan Baisly in portland Oregon to machine them so I could use evolution pistons and achieve higher compression ratios . We are set up at a 13.89 to 1 compression right now. We can get more but for now we will see what we can do with it where its at now. nitro


With the new rods my squish moved to .034-.038. No detonation uses 89 octane


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> With the new rods my squish moved to .034-.038. No detonation uses 89 octane


Chesus, I forgot where mine was and left all my info at my other house. I did set this motor up with 8" rods and I had to have all my rocker blocks and rocker roller arms machined and built to with stand the increased spring pressures. I am running an L7 methanol / nitro cam with much more lift that would of blown up all the stock stuff. I have learned the hard way a few times. nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

Well by the end of this week Sanders campaign is over. 

Obama will endorse Clinton by Friday


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hillary will have all the delegates she needs to officially lock it up by tomorrow.


That is not good news. The nomination process has been widely seen to be rigged in large ways and small since the beginning.

The way to resolve that is at the convention.

Fuck, that's what they were originally for, before the modern political era of merely celebrating the already anointed candidate.


----------



## spandy (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Buck, You know I don't waste to much of my time thinking a kid like you can be much of anything other than a kid. nitro


His transmission must be broke again today. Guess no hundos will be made, damn.


----------



## spandy (Jun 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That is not good news. The nomination process has been widely seen to be rigged in large ways and small since the beginning.
> 
> The way to resolve that is at the convention.
> 
> Fuck, that's what they were originally for, before the modern political era of merely celebrating the already anointed candidate.



Just make sure you and all your friends throw that vote at Bernie. Make a stand!


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That is not good news. The nomination process has been widely seen to be rigged in large ways and small since the beginning.
> 
> The way to resolve that is at the convention.
> 
> Fuck, that's what they were originally for, before the modern political era of merely celebrating the already anointed candidate.


She won the nomination. Deal with it.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

spandy said:


> His transmission must be broke again today. Guess no hundos will be made, damn.


He is probably having to look for a job again and just keeps it on the down low. nitro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That is not good news. The nomination process has been widely seen to be rigged in large ways and small since the beginning.


how do you explain bernie getting all the delegates in washington, yet clinton won the popular vote?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

spandy said:


> His transmission must be broke again today. Guess no hundos will be made, damn.


you're not ignoring me correctly.

guess i just got into your head a bit much.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how do you explain bernie getting all the delegates in washington, yet clinton won the popular vote?


Never heard me whine about it


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how do you explain bernie getting all the delegates in washington, yet clinton won the popular vote?


I have no idea about that specific instance, nor do I have any confidence the system is in any way fair. 

I believe my concerns are shared by a large percentage of all those who intend to vote 'not republican' this election.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I have no idea about that specific instance, nor do I have any confidence the system is in any way fair.
> 
> I believe my concerns are shared by a large percentage of all those who intend to vote 'not republican' this election.


Nope


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> She won the nomination. Deal with it.


 When did she win the nomination?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> When did she win the nomination?


16 hours from now


----------



## londonfog (Jun 6, 2016)

What will happen to this thread after Hillary gets the nod ? RECIPES


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What will happen to this thread after Hillary gets the nod ? RECIPES


Motorcycle repair And performance?


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Chesus, Some people are just unaware of what the good stuff costs if you like running in the front of the pack. I spent 8k just on my heads. But it is fun out running the ninja bikes with a panhead . Toys cost a lot, and you only live once so right on Chesus.



Outrunning ninja's with a panhead? Did you shed some weight off the bike too, or are you street legal and in sleeper mode?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

Since we are talking about cranks.

Here is mine


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

My dogs in the Milwaukee Xmas parade


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Motorcycle repair And performance?



You could use some of that, for sure.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 6, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Outrunning ninja's with a panhead? Did you shed some weight off the bike too, or are you street legal and in sleeper mode?


Hey Roy, I like to have fun and out running metric bikes on a panhead is, I have to say is a lot of fun. And the spectators dig it. The new bike that I built weighs 330lbs And there is no way I could make it street legal, its for track only. I use a remote starter off of a diesel engine to start it with two big batteries. No charging system, and it holds just enough fuel for one pass.

I could put a big fuel tank on it and have my crew follow me with the start cart, but it would run to hot for any prolonged rides because of the high compression set up. I have been around the racing world a long time and I know of no other 4 speed panhead that runs mid nine second quarters miles. nitro


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Roy, I like to have fun and out running metric bikes on a panhead is, I have to say is a lot of fun. And the spectators dig it. The new bike that I built weighs 330lbs And there is no way I could make it street legal, its for track only. I use a remote starter off of a diesel engine to start it with two big batteries. No charging system, and it holds just enough fuel for one pass.
> 
> I could put a big fuel tank on it and have my crew follow me with the start cart, but it would run to hot for any prolonged rides because of the high compression set up. I have been around the racing world a long time and I know of no other 4 speed panhead that runs mid nine second quarters miles. nitro


Only bulletproof clutch I can get that will fit a 4 speed has no charging system
That aint gonna work
This was the scorpion Clutch I was running. I can still run this after I get a new basket if I want


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 6, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Only bulletproof clutch I can get that will fit a 4 speed has no charging system
> That aint gonna work



Push that fucking thing off a cliff and buy a real bike.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 6, 2016)

*AP count: Clinton has delegates to win Democratic nomination*


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 6, 2016)

President Obama preparing to endorse Hillary Clinton




*The White House says the President is about to formally endorse his former secretary of state .*

*By Kathleen Hennessey, Associated Press June 6, 2016*


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 7, 2016)

So?

If Sanders is not the mom, I'm going to give him my vote (that I couldn't during primaries) and will be writing him in.

End of story, men.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So?


Never really counted on your vote.
Doesn't seem you can grasp the simple concept of how it works


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 7, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Never really counted on your vote.
> Doesn't seem you can grasp the simple concept of how it works


How things work? I'm not the one spending 8k to kill myself.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> How things work? I'm not the one spending 8k to kill myself.


Doubt you have 8k on hand


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 7, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Doubt you have 8k on hand


Theoretically(on delegate count), he(Sanders) has a point, which is why it will be a contested convention.
~Steve Kornacki MSNBC 6/7/16

Heard by Schuylaar while getting ready to go to her ONE good paying job.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 7, 2016)

Sanders will concede this week


----------



## spandy (Jun 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So?
> 
> If Sanders is not the mom, I'm going to give him my vote (that I couldn't during primaries) and will be writing him in.
> 
> End of story, men.


Thank you. Trump appreciates your sentiment.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 7, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Sanders will concede this week


Perhaps all that loud engine noise has altered your hearing and reading skill..

It's going to be a contested convention.
~Bernie Sanders


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 7, 2016)

spandy said:


> Thank you. Trump appreciates your sentiment.


Trump? Who's losing his mind..that Trump?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Perhaps all that loud engine noise has altered your hearing and reading skill..
> 
> It's going to be a contested convention.
> ~Bernie Sanders


Bernie will only fuck up all the capital he gained by stalling and fighting what is inevitable.
It is over. He gave it a great try , but did come up very short. The American people have spoken.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Doubt you have 8k on hand


not long ago she had less than 10 dollars in her bank account. I was like WTF. 
Why she wasting time on the internet.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Bernie will only fuck up all the capital he gained by stalling and fighting what is inevitable.
> It is over. He gave it a great try , but did come up very short. The American people have spoken.


He hardly came up "very short," so your comment is less factual and more hyperbole


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

Rrog said:


> He hardly came up "very short," so your comment is less factual and more hyperbole


The race with Obama Vs Clinton was much closer.
As of right now Bernie is 3,031,245 votes behind in the popular vote...ouchhh
Very short


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2016)

320 million Americans.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So?
> 
> If Sanders is not the mom, I'm going to give him my vote (that I couldn't during primaries) and will be writing him in.
> 
> End of story, men.


You won't have to write him in, he'll be on the ticket......Clinton/Sanders 2016


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

Rrog said:


> 320 million Americans.


are you so desperate in you argument that you have to include people that can't, don't and won't vote.
Bernie came up very short, but he did open eyes to some needed changes.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You won't have to write him in, he'll be on the ticket......Clinton/Sanders 2016


Nah he has pretty much fucked that up


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Nah he has pretty much fucked that up


Bernie is a good democrat & will do what is best for the country. And defeating Trump is what's best for the country. Besides it will unify the party in Nov


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2016)

I submit that your ever- derogatory comments are the desperation you describe


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Bernie is a good democrat & will do what is best for the country. And defeating Trump is what's best for the country. Besides it will unify the party in Nov


The longer he keeps with the denial the worst he makes it for himself


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I submit that your ever- derogatory comments are the desperation you describe


very short is not derogatory, just a fact.
Your submission has been denied


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2016)

Numbers are objective. Your spin on them is just that. Your opinion is yours. 

Now you're just boring, so let's ignore one another


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 7, 2016)

Rrog said:


> He hardly came up "very short," so your comment is less factual and more hyperbole


he came up way short


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Numbers are objective. Your spin on them is just that. Your opinion is yours.
> 
> Now you're just boring, so let's ignore one another


you can ignore me. I will do as I like.
Numbers can't be argued.
Sorry that you are sad about Bernie coming up very short.
We will love again oneday


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 7, 2016)

All of you pseudo-prophetic people who have been posting what you hear on the news have been waiting for the exact time that you can say I was right, and I told you so! 

Jesus, how old are you anyway?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 7, 2016)

rollitup said:


> All of you pseudo-prophetic people who have been posting what you hear on the news have been waiting for the exact time that you can say I was right, and I told you so!
> 
> Jesus, how old are you anyway?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

rollitup said:


> All of you pseudo-prophetic people who have been posting what you hear on the news have been waiting for the exact time that you can say I was right, and I told you so!
> 
> Jesus, how old are you anyway?


GUILTY
but is that not part of the fun
Jesus may be as old as 2022. Nobody knows for certain. 

One day we will all love again unless you vote Repuke


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 7, 2016)

rollitup said:


> All of you pseudo-prophetic people who have been posting what you hear on the news have been waiting for the exact time that you can say I was right, and I told you so!
> 
> Jesus, how old are you anyway?


I want to hear Mrs Clinton lie through her teeth to the American people at the democratic convention as she promises as little to the Sandernistas as she thinks she can get away with in order to get the all important Sanders endorsement. 

In America's Intelligence Test of this election season, it looks like we'll squeak by with a C.


----------



## spandy (Jun 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Trump? Who's losing his mind..that Trump?


You are going to lose your mind when Sanders endorses Hillary.

That day is coming and soon.


----------



## spandy (Jun 7, 2016)

Rrog said:


> 320 million Americans.


Children like unicorns and free shit. If they could vote, they probably would choose sanders.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 7, 2016)

4 Reasons Bernie Sanders Can Fight On:

http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/4-reasons-bernie-sanders-could-fight-on-20160607

Yes, it's true!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2016)

It's probably best if the democrats let this play thru to the convention. It will give the sandernistas a national platform to say their piece & be heard before falling in line behind Hillary in her march to the white house. They will unify in the purpose of keeping Trump out of the white house, a noble cause.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> It's probably best if the democrats let this play thru to the convention. It will give the sandernistas a national platform to say their piece & be heard before falling in line behind Hillary in her march to the white house. They will unify in the purpose of keeping Trump out of the white house, a noble cause.


I would tell Sanders to either concede this week or watch the DNC convention on TV.

Almost half his supporters had no plans on voting for him inn November anyways


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> It's probably best if the democrats let this play thru to the convention. It will give the sandernistas a national platform to say their piece & be heard before falling in line behind Hillary in her march to the white house. They will unify in the purpose of keeping Trump out of the white house, a noble cause.


You, like most Clinton supporters, seem to wilfully misunderstand and then misrepresent what the Sandernista November stands for.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 7, 2016)

Meanwhile, Bernie wins North Dakota by triple digits.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Meanwhile, Bernie wins North Dakota by triple digits.


AWESOME
Now let us celebrate Clinton as our Presidential nominee.


----------



## nitro harley (Jun 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Meanwhile, Bernie wins North Dakota by triple digits.


Hey Sky, If it doesn't work out for Bernie I will still welcome you over here where I am at. nitro


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 7, 2016)

And now they start to come to their senses by endorsing the only person to beat Trump..Sanders:

The only one who can BEAT Trump.

North Dakota SUPER DELEGATE PLEDGES to Sanders

http://www.politico.com/blogs/2016-dem-primary-live-updates-and-results/2016/06/bernie-sanders-superdelegates-223965

Come to mama..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> AWESOME
> Now let us celebrate Clinton as our Presidential nominee.


Not so fast..


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 7, 2016)

Who wants to hedge a bet with me a huge black eye to the AP.... it's really all or nothing right now and the shit they pulled, and publicized they'd do it, is incredibly misleading.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 7, 2016)

It's also incredibly deafening the lack of any coverage today, and instead a lot of attention red herring'd to a rape case (hundreds if not thousands daily) Not to play down what happened in that case, but within the context of the election, it should be a second tier story to the California primary imo.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 7, 2016)

This is how its going to turn out Sanders gets destroyed election day only to see him in the welfare line next day , Hillary will get a job at the Clinton foundation and disapear never to be in the spot light again or maybe in a Federal court room .. 
Trump will take USA to the next stage of its evolution and make USA a great nation rather then laughing stock of the world


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 7, 2016)

There was a trailer on tv tonight:

The Purge: Election Day..make America great again.

I kid you not, that's the title.

I totally love the Purge series..one night to go out and legally kill people?

Fantasy, of course


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> This is how its going to turn out Sanders gets destroyed election day only to see him in the welfare line next day , Hillary will get a job at the Clinton foundation and disapear never to be in the spot light again or maybe in a Federal court room ..
> Trump will take USA to the next stage of its evolution and make USA a great nation rather then laughing stock of the world




Is this the "next stage of evolution" you refer to?


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> There was a trailer on tv tonight:
> 
> The Purge: Election Day..make America great again.
> 
> ...




Thanks government !


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3702571
> 
> Is this the "next stage of evolution" you refer to?
> 
> View attachment 3702575


Yeah, if some people dont wake up.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Not so fast..


How long do you need to get over this ?


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 7, 2016)




schuylaar said:


> Yeah, if some people dont wake up.


 So you think Bernie's answer is tax the remaining companies that still call USA home ?? Like bunch of kids always waiting for hand outs rather then , make it happen..
What happens when they leave or had enough like so many have ,, And you probably do not even know about it sure the company is still working in usa but head office has been moved to another countriy 
Inversion , and why the there is more money leaving america then entering.... These people are not stupid they know if they bring back the money they will get taxed a second time lol 
think about it Monsanto and Bayer German company. Ireland is great place to move headquarters there tax rate is 12.5 its all about tax burden 
But hypothetically speaking if Bernie got in and started his robin hood behavior surely it would hurt USA in a very short time less tax in means either tax you more and even cut public things


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 7, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> This is how its going to turn out Sanders gets destroyed election day only to see him in the welfare line next day , Hillary will get a job at the Clinton foundation and disapear never to be in the spot light again or maybe in a Federal court room ..
> Trump will take USA to the next stage of its evolution and make USA a great nation rather then laughing stock of the world


Nah, we'd be the laughing stock of the planet. 

Chump would take us to the next stage of devolvement.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 7, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> 
> 
> So you think Bernie's answer is tax the remaining companies that still call USA home ?? Like bunch of kids always waiting for hand outs rather then , make it happen..
> What happens when they leave or had enough like so many have ,, And you probably do not even know about it sure the company is still working in usa but head office has been moved to another countriy
> ...


Hey, did it ever occur to you to reverse the corporate centric policies that allowed them to steal vast sums in tax dollars to begin with?

It's time to stop handing corporate America the candy store and hold them accountable for contributing their fair share to our mutual prosperity. Cuz just giving them everything isn't working out too well.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 8, 2016)

hyroot said:


> View attachment 3702727


Go back to ripping off @Uncle Ben threads..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm not a democrat therefore I feel no remorse not voting for one.
~Schuylaar


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Nah, we'd be the laughing stock of the planet.
> 
> Chump would take us to the next stage of devolvement.



That's it!!! Man you're brilliant (not really) .

Bernie could tax every last giggle, laugh, chuckle, chortle, smirk and guffaw! That would solve everything !

Those who didn't pay the "laugh tax" would be bombed by Bernie the Bomber. Maybe he could even get a Nobel Peace prize too if he droned enough children!


----------



## spandy (Jun 8, 2016)

hyroot said:


> View attachment 3702727


I think he dropped sky's donation...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 8, 2016)

I bet the reason bernie never really attacked hilary on her duplicity was because he knew he could not fend off her defense mechanism.

Her defense mechanism being slandering her opponent aggressively with the aid of her corporate sponsers.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 8, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I bet the reason bernie never really attacked hilary on her duplicity was because he knew he could not fend off her defense mechanism.
> 
> Her defense mechanism being slandering her opponent aggressively with the aid of her corporate sponsers.


President Hillary Rodham Clinton
Like a boss


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 8, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I bet the reason bernie never really attacked hilary on her duplicity was because he knew he could not fend off her defense mechanism.
> 
> Her defense mechanism being slandering her opponent aggressively with the aid of her corporate sponsers.


ya mean, all those fake scandals that you are too much of a pussy to even bet on?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I bet the reason bernie never really attacked hilary on her duplicity was because he knew he could not fend off her defense mechanism.
> 
> Her defense mechanism being slandering her opponent aggressively with the aid of her corporate sponsers.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3703547
> View attachment 3703552
> 
> View attachment 3703556


Earned.

Did you know Clinton 'earned' her SD's eight months BEFORE any contest, BEFORE anyone else announced?

Before ANY contest.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Congratulations to H
> 
> 
> Earned.
> ...


Hillary Clinton is the presumptive nominee, though, right?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Congratulations to H
> 
> 
> Earned.
> ...


I guess Bernie message was not strong enough to pull them away like Obama did.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Hillary Clinton is the presumptive nominee, though, right?


That's what she says..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I guess Bernie message was not strong enough to pull them away like Obama did.


That's what happens when you get all the delegates before any contest.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> That's what happens when you get all the delegates before any contest.


Mr Sanders has made the fact that our election process is undemocratic, unfair and rigged towards those with money and influence painfully obvious to all, inside the party and out.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> That's what happens when you get all the delegates before any contest.


and your message does not persuade them to change. 
Bernie has a chance to make his force more powerful in the Senate. Hope he does not blow it by being bitter.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Earned.
> 
> Did you know Clinton 'earned' her SD's eight months BEFORE any contest, BEFORE anyone else announced?
> 
> Before ANY contest.


I'm pretty sure most of those superdelegates probably knew that Hillary was next in line. The reason Biden didn't run.
How come Bernie didn't know this is what trips me out.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> That's what she says..


What she said, lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm pretty sure most of those superdelegates probably knew that Hillary was next in line. The reason Biden didn't run.
> How come Bernie didn't know this is what trips me out.


"Next in line"? You sound like you're a royal subject discussing the coronation of the next hereditary successor to the throne. 

Haven't you heard? We live in a DEMOCRACY. Or we would, if people like yourself insisted on it instead of blithely shrugging your shoulders and asking what difference it makes. 

But then, most Americans don't take responsibility for their citizenship. They'd rather have someone to blame so they can keep sitting on their lazy ass.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes. Next in line. She came very close to being the democratic nominee in '08. Closer to becoming the nominee than Bernie was this cycle.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> "Next in line"? You sound like you're a royal subject discussing the coronation of the next hereditary successor to the throne.
> 
> Haven't you heard? We live in a DEMOCRACY. Or we would, if people like yourself insisted on it instead of blithely shrugging your shoulders and asking what difference it makes.
> 
> But then, most Americans don't take responsibility for their citizenship. They'd rather have someone to blame so they can keep sitting on their lazy ass.


No need to pick on Aero. We all know Queen Hill is next in line to the throne.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Hillary Clinton is the presumptive nominee, though, right?


not if she gets arrested =]


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Haven't you heard? We live in a DEMOCRACY


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3703716


So you're going to hold up the results of an obviously rigged primary election system as proof of any kind of legitimacy? 

Whatever you try and sell with those numbers, don't ask me to believe they're actually representative of the truth. I was there. I saw with my own eyes. I know better.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 9, 2016)

Sounds like he's throwing in the towel. He says he's going to work with Hillary to defeat Trump.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Sounds like he's throwing in the towel. He says he's going to work with Hillary to defeat Trump.


Bernie is a good guy with great intentions. We should all work toward making sure Trump does not step one foot in the White house...unless he is a visitor.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Sounds like he's throwing in the towel. He says he's going to work with Hillary to defeat Trump.


That's the best way for his platform to influence the larger party - at least, that's the theory. We'll see how it works in practice, against all that money.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3703547
> View attachment 3703552
> 
> View attachment 3703556


Nice gif. Lol 

And saaaving.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and your message does not persuade them to change.
> Bernie has a chance to make his force more powerful in the Senate. Hope he does not blow it by being bitter.


Bitter that he was fucked over so badly? And from the beginning? And then you have the GOP buffoonery of Trump?..I guess that's what it looks like when no SD's are part of the mix, they are wrong party to NOT have them..they're the ones who need to be reined in.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> "Next in line"? You sound like you're a royal subject discussing the coronation of the next hereditary successor to the throne.
> 
> Haven't you heard? We live in a DEMOCRACY. Or we would, if people like yourself insisted on it instead of blithely shrugging your shoulders and asking what difference it makes.
> 
> But then, most Americans don't take responsibility for their citizenship. They'd rather have someone to blame so they can keep sitting on their lazy ass.


Yup can't wait to hear cheesy's bitching about her.

Wonder when it will begin?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bitter that he was fucked over so badly? And from the beginning? And then you have the GOP buffoonery of Trump?..I guess that's what it looks like when no SD's are part of the mix, they are wrong party to NOT have them..they're the ones who need to be reined in.


Let it all out our poor dear Sky. You deserve to be upset. You really pulled for Bernie.
How long do we need to give you ?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes. Next in line. She came very close to being the democratic nominee in '08. Closer to becoming the nominee than Bernie was this cycle.


So? Are you saying it was her turn, rather than merit based?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Let it all out our poor dear Sky. You deserve to be upset. You really pulled for Bernie.
> How long do we need to give you ?


You've already said this and I didn't answer you the first time..can you take a hint?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So? Are you saying it was her turn, rather than merit based?


Both! 110%


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So? Are you saying it was her turn, rather than merit based?


Schuy.......

Hillary is going to be our next potus

Just so happens, i don't hate her like you do

She is so qualified!!!! Like, next in line qualified!

I'm a bonified liberal democrat(registered dem sky!).
I love hillary


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You've already said this and I didn't answer you the first time..can you take a hint?


Take your time, but remember Bernie is with her
I'm proud of Bernie. He certainly made a difference.
He will have a more powerful force in the Senate.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Take your time, but remember Bernie is with her
> I'm proud of Bernie. He certainly made a difference.
> He will have a more powerful force in the Senate.


100% feel the same bro.


There doesn't even need to be an olive branch!!!

You bernie or busters should just vote for chump!
Write in bernie! What the fuck ever!!!!!!!!

First election you've participated in????


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

Most of us democrats here knew it was going to be Hillary the whole time.

We like what Bernie is all about, yes!, but he is not and was never going to be our((dem)nominee! Straight the fuck up

Yeah he has pushed hillary more left, i love it!


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Most of us democrats here knew it was going to be Hillary the whole time.
> 
> We like what Bernie is all about, yes!, but he is not and was never going to be our((dem)nominee! Straight the fuck up
> 
> Yeah he has pushed hillary more left, i love it!


and Hillary needed the fight.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and Hillary needed the fight.


Word up


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and Hillary needed the fight.


Knowing 100% that it's hillary Vs. trump, how is not voting for [email protected] 
@ttystikk(writing in bernie which accomplishes nothing), @abandonconflict 
Going to make a point??? How?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Knowing 100% that it's hillary Vs. trump, how is not voting for [email protected]
> @ttystikk(writing in bernie which accomplishes nothing), @abandonconflict
> Going to make a point??? How?


Nope, there is no way I will ever vote for her. I would rather abstain.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

You're just gonna stay home?


What the fucking fuck?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> You're just gonna stay home?
> 
> 
> What the fucking fuck?


No, I'm going to stay abroad. Everyone has their top issues for why they vote, what they care about. She is terrible on mine. She thinks Iraq was a business opportunity. She is part of the Walmart machine. She's pro Israel. She's a Wall Street puppet. Her only selling point for me is that she isn't Trump.

I'm not going to vote for a candidate I don't support.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Both! 110%


She's gonna be great! 
-for Wall Street
-for the defense industry
-for mega corporations
-for those who'd donate to her foundation in exchange for special treatment on human rights violations

Nowhere in there are any of my interests, or yours either I'll bet.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Schuy.......
> 
> Hillary is going to be our next potus
> 
> ...


Maybe you should look up some definitions of the term liberal before potentially mislabeling yourself.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> "Oh! But i'm registered independent!"
> 
> Fuck you!
> 
> The choice is between Trump and Clinton


No, it isn't. That's just the only choice the establishment would have you believe.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No, it isn't. That's just the only choice the establishment would have you believe.


Who you think Bernie is going to vote for in Nov.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 9, 2016)

lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

Vote for chump(write in the looser sanders) I don't even give a fuck anymore. You guys are fucking nuts!
I'm out before i get really pissed. Good day everyone


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> lol


Vote for trump dude.
Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> ttystikk, i am a vey liberal dude from the bay area. My mom was a hippie, please don't try to even go there.


My folks were both flower children in the 60s. One grew up and went into county government, the other spent twenty years at State. Means dick.

Yet you think Mrs Clinton is liberal in any way, when in fact she's anything but;


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Vote for chump(write in the looser sanders) I don't even give a fuck anymore. You guys are fucking nuts!
> I'm out before i get really pissed. Good day everyone


Intolerant 'liberal'. Good riddance.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Both! 110%


You don't take 'turns' being president.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> What up?


He's laughing at your self righteous bullshit. 

BWAHAHAHA!

And so am I!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You don't take 'turns' being president.


Among other things, he's clearly gotten democracy and monarchy confused.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Intolerant 'liberal'. Good riddance.


Never said she was 'liberal' dude!
I am though. And i am voting for hillary


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

The other choice is what????


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Schuy.......
> 
> Hillary is going to be our next potus
> 
> ...


Then, you're a low information voter.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> We should all work toward making sure Trump does not step one foot in the White house...unless he is a visitor.


Did you vote for Clinton in the primary?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Did you vote for Clinton in the primary?


I just did


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yet you think Mrs Clinton is liberal in any way, and index she's anything but;
> View attachment 3704067


 Aww,the graph that you reflexively post whenever you feel flustered. It is more funny now than annoying


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Then, you're a low information voter.


Schuy, 
Don't register independent if you want to vote Dem in a closed primary(the way it should fucking be)


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> The other choice is what????




Gary motherfuckin Johnson


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Knowing 100% that it's hillary Vs. trump, how is not voting for [email protected]
> @ttystikk(writing in bernie which accomplishes nothing), @abandonconflict
> Going to make a point??? How?


We should find all that bitched about Obama here..I think Bucky and I were the only two members that like him..and now you're getting him again

She said she would still work for us, whether we voted her or not.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 9, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Nope, there is no way I will ever vote for her. I would rather abstain.





I hear ya, I couldn't imagine two more unlikable turds than Trump or Clinton.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Vote for trump dude.
> Lol


I'm not voting for Trump. I would never vote for a candidate I don't support.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 9, 2016)

I saw my neighbor has a Johnson sign..I'm Gona ask her to get me one for my yard.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> We should find all that bitched about Obama here..I think Bucky and I were the only two members that like him..and now you're getting him again
> 
> She said she would still work for us, whether we voted her or not.


I voted for Obama twice. You?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I just did


So if the argument is that we'd better vote for Clinton to keep Trump out of the White House, then what rational person would vote for Clinton over Sanders in the democratic primary since Sanders beats Trump by a much higher margin than Clinton does according to most of the polls? Shouldn't you vote for _Sanders_ if you want to keep Trump out of the White House since he's more electable than Clinton?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> The other choice is what????


Not voting.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So if the argument is that we'd better vote for Clinton to keep Trump out of the White House, then what rational person would vote for Clinton over Sanders in the democratic primary since Sanders beats Trump by a much higher margin than Clinton does according to most of the polls? Shouldn't you vote for _Sanders_ if you want to keep Trump out of the White House since he's more electable than Clinton?


I knew it.
I knew that I would have a hard time deciding whether to vote for hillary or sanders this primary election. 
I chose hillary yes i did! Totally loving the sanders movement. 
It's time he endorses her


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

I also voted against fracking and a no on measure G&H here in Butte co.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

Mrs Clinton once sat on the board of Walmart. Anyone who thinks she's going to go to bat for the little guy is sadly mistaken.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

I love hillary


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 9, 2016)

If the Democrat party thinks they can foist such an unpopular candidate on us and that we'll vote out of fear of the other guy winning, it's time they lost.

Trump is terrible, but not much worse for the world.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Mrs Clinton once sat on the board of Walmart. Anyone who thinks she's going to go to bat for the little guy is sadly mistaken.


Oh my god bro!
I heard she wore a $12,500 dollar suit also. OmG!!!!!!!


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I love hillary


Then vote for her.

I would never vote for a candidate I do not support though.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I knew it.
> I knew that I would have a hard time deciding whether to vote for hillary or sanders this primary election.
> I chose hillary yes i did! Totally loving the sanders movement.
> It's time he endorses her


You glossed over my question

If you want to keep Trump out of the White House, why would you vote for Clinton when she polls worse than Sanders?

You voted for Clinton, so can you please explain that?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 9, 2016)

Well that escalated quickly...


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 9, 2016)

Meltdown


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You glossed over my question
> 
> If you want to keep Trump out of the White House, why would you vote for Clinton when she polls worse than Sanders?
> 
> You voted for Clinton, so can you please explain that?


Clinton will be rocking the whole entire Obama coalition with or without you


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Meltdown


100%


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I knew it.
> I knew that I would have a hard time deciding whether to vote for hillary or sanders this primary election.
> I chose hillary yes i did! Totally loving the sanders movement.
> It's time he endorses her


You know very little about Mr Sanders, what he stands for and what his supporters want to see happen. 

This makes you the low information voter.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 9, 2016)

This is the candidate we're supposed to accept "Because Trump"? Well, let me spell it so you get me: Fuck off.

"In a sworn affidavit aiming to coerce a psychiatric evaluation of the sixth-grade victim, Clinton called into question the girl's emotional stability, arguing she had exhibited "a tendency to seek out older men and engage in... fantasizing." She added, citing a child psychology expert that "children in early adolescence tend to exaggerate or romanticize sexual experiences and that adolescents with disorganized families, such as the complainant, are even more prone to such behavior." But in the recording, Clinton indicated she believed her client was indeed guilty. Heard laughing, she said the polygraph test he managed to pass "forever destroyed my faith in polygraphs."

Yeah, never.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Clinton will be rocking the whole entire Obama coalition with or without you


Which, sadly enough, Obama's Hope and Change turned into establishment abc now more of the same where 'we the people' are not the priority.

Again.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Clinton will be rocking the whole entire Obama coalition with or without you


The way people act when they're on top is a good indication of their true character. If nothing else, this primary season has shown me the _true character_ of a certain bloc of the democratic party first hand.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You know very little about Mr Sanders, what he stands for and what his supporters want to see happen.
> 
> This makes you the low information voter.


Who are you going to vote for now that it's as official as it gets at this point?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Which, sadly enough, Obama's Hope and Change turned into establishment abc now more of the same where 'we the people' are not the priority.
> 
> Again.


OMG


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> OMG


Are there tears?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Are there tears?


Not really. I just don't understand you Bernie or bust ers


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


>


Well, you're right about this.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Not really. I just don't understand you Bernie or bust ers


Then pay attention; we give no fucks about who Mrs Clinton is, but rather what she stands for. And as progressive voters, we are less than impressed.

If you'd like more details, Google is your friend.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh my god bro!
> I heard she wore a $12,500 dollar suit also. OmG!!!!!!!


If you aren't a millionaire, she won't do anything for you.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Then pay attention; we give no fucks about who mess Clinton is, but rather what she stands for. And as progressive voters, we are less than impressed.
> 
> If you'd like more details, Google is your friend.


I like Hillary, and i'm far from a low informational voter.
Along with 3.5 million other people, we think hillary is a better candidate


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Not really. I just don't understand you Bernie or bust ers




I told you guys months ago, we Bernie Backers aren't party affiliated.. Both parties sicken us.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

She's gonna woop Chump


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Corso312 (Jun 9, 2016)

Someone post a gif of this sleazy bitch trying to dance..I don't know how to gif.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Bernie babies


The irony is palpable..


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The irony is palpable..


You don't like Hillary, we get that.
So which candidate do you vote for?
Oh thats right, you're staying home.
STOOPID


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> You don't like Hillary, we get that.
> So which candidate do you vote for?
> Oh thats right, you're staying home.
> STOOPID





Padawanbater2 said:


> The irony is palpable..


I'm gonna vote, you?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

I love you guys, kinda
Gotta run


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> You don't like Hillary, we get that.
> So which candidate do you vote for?
> Oh thats right, you're staying home.
> STOOPID


I'd argue it's stupid to vote for a candidate that doesn't represent your interests just because the other guy doesn't represent them _more.._


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> You don't like Hillary, we get that.
> So which candidate do you vote for?
> Oh thats right, you're staying home.
> STOOPID


Nobody here likes Hillary.

The thread is about Bernie.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I love you guys, kinda
> Gotta run


You keep saying that..please?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'd argue it's stupid to vote for a candidate that doesn't represent your interests just because the other guy doesn't represent them _more.._


I never said that though.
Hillary is my #1 pick


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Nobody here likes Hillary.
> 
> The thread is about Bernie.


I like bernie too


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 9, 2016)

I think Aero lost his sanity, maybe a 2 x12 clipped him on the head this morning.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I never said that though.
> Hillary is my #1 pick


You said it is stupid for me to not vote for her. I told you it would be stupid for me to vote for her since she doesn't represent my interests. _You_ are stupid if you think I should vote for someone who doesn't represent me just so someone else who doesn't represent me _a little bit more_ doesn't get into office


----------



## Mount (Jun 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If you aren't a millionaire, she won't do anything for you.


So true... but... millionaires with morals and common sense don't want her in office or have anything to do with her


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Sssshhhhhh! I'm ignoring you guys


You're losing a logical argument


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

Mount said:


> So true... but... millionaires with morals and common sense don't want her in office or have anything to do with her


That leaves plenty others...


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jun 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You said it is stupid for me to not vote for her. I told you it would be stupid for me to vote for her since she doesn't represent my interests. _You_ are stupid if you think I should vote for someone who doesn't represent me just so someone else who doesn't represent me _a little bit more_ doesn't get into office


Prime example of letting Best be the enemy of Better. If one person wants to cut off your pinky and one person wants to cut off your whole hand, you don't have to like either option to know that its smart to go with the one who will only take the pinky. You are pretty dumb if you can't see that.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 9, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> Prime example of letting Best be the enemy of Better. If one person wants to cut off your pinky and one person wants to cut off your whole hand, you don't have to like either option to know that its smart to go with the one who will only take the pinky. You are pretty dumb if you can't see that.






Huh? ... I'll take option 3 and keep my hand and fingers...awful analogy.


----------



## Mount (Jun 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That leaves plenty others...


Unfortunately true.. and they out number the ones with morals and common sense... Thinking that desert island that Discreet Seeds is talking about is looking good...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Huh? ... I'll take option 3 and keep my hand and fingers...awful analogy.


Write in sanders. You'll keep your fingers?


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jun 9, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Huh? ... I'll take option 3 and keep my hand and fingers...awful analogy.


Then you vote option 3, who has no real chance of winning, and now the dude taking your whole hand wins because you were shortsighted asshole. Just like what will happen in November if you throw away your vote just to make a point.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> Then you vote option 3, who has no real chance of winning, and now the dude taking your whole hand wins because you were shortsighted asshole. Just like what will happen in November if you throw away your vote just to make a point.


Word


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm keeping my whole hand..whoever is the next potus won't have any impact on my life, Its the younger generations that I worry about ...their future is bleak with these two parties pulling the strings..both are controlled by wall street and corporations and have sold out long ago.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 9, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> If one person wants to cut off your pinky and one person wants to cut off your whole hand, you don't have to like either option to know that its smart to go with the one who will only take the pinky.


Arguably, _you're_ the dumb one for believing those would be your only options or assume that other options wouldn't work


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Arguably, _you're_ the dumb one for believing those would be your only options or assume that other options wouldn't work


Bro, what other options are there?
Are you libertarian?
The reality is Dem vs, Rep


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jun 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Arguably, _you're_ the dumb one for believing those would be your only options or assume that other options wouldn't work


You could argue that, but you'd be wrong. If you think there is a 3rd option with a viable chance, you are utterly delusional. If you really think Bernie still has a shot, you should put every dime you own onto a bet for him in Vegas since it will pay out at +3300 (http://www.oddsshark.com/entertainment/us-presidential-odds-2016-futures). Go to the horse track and bet of the horses that have +3300 odds. See how many times you walk home with money in your pocket. All you can do now is make things worse for yourself by throwing a hissy fit and handing the win to your worst enemy rather than settle for someone who agrees with you 97% of the time.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

I loved Bernie.

I'll miss you Bernie, but i gotta move on now


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Did you vote for Clinton in the primary?


nope


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> nope


Are you in Ca londonfog?
Because the way i was looking at it earlier on was a vote for bernie helps give hillary an excuse to be more left. Totally happened. But i just voted in this primary election for hillary.
Bernie, sit the fuck down already


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Are you in Ca londonfog?
> Because the way i was looking at it earlier on was a vote for bernie helps give hillary an excuse to be more left. Totally happened. But i just voted in this primary election for hillary.
> Bernie, sit the fuck down already


I voted Trump to have an easy victory for the Dem that wins.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I voted Trump to have an easy victory for the Dem that wins.


Nice


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice


Working out well. Hillary should beat the brakes off of Chump


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Working out well. Hillary should beat the brakes off of Chump


Oh hell yeah!
Especially when bernie tells his minions to vote for hillary


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


America's Intelligence Test; 

Squeaking by with a passing grade. Shillary lies, and she wonders why her constituents flee.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Wow..
Now that's impressive
She is a BOSS


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 9, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> View attachment 3704078


The first line of the meme is true. Which is not that bad of a thing. The last few are over the top raise the flag and shoot up the rockets shithead falsehoods. I see the point of how Clinton is not a progressive in any way or fashion. So don't like her for that. The rest of the shit that claims Hillary is some sort of Elizabeth Bathory is right wing propaganda bullshit.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Wow..
> Now that's impressive
> She is a BOSS


You're to Clinton what nitro is to Trump


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> Prime example of letting Best be the enemy of Better. If one person wants to cut off your pinky and one person wants to cut off your whole hand, you don't have to like either option to know that its smart to go with the one who will only take the pinky. You are pretty dumb if you can't see that.


How about saying fuck you?no pinky; no hand?and fighting to save your limbs..since when do we roll over?

What is wrong with you?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> Then you vote option 3, who has no real chance of winning, and now the dude taking your whole hand wins because you were shortsighted asshole. Just like what will happen in November if you throw away your vote just to make a point.


Hillary doesn't need Bernies supporters, she had 3M more votes.

I'm sure she'll do fine without us.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> You could argue that, but you'd be wrong. If you think there is a 3rd option with a viable chance, you are utterly delusional. If you really think Bernie still has a shot, you should put every dime you own onto a bet for him in Vegas since it will pay out at +3300 (http://www.oddsshark.com/entertainment/us-presidential-odds-2016-futures). Go to the horse track and bet of the horses that have +3300 odds. See how many times you walk home with money in your pocket. All you can do now is make things worse for yourself by throwing a hissy fit and handing the win to your worst enemy rather than settle for someone who agrees with you 97% of the time.


Explain how Sanders polls so well against Trump over Clinton?

And why would you choose the weaker candidate if your concern is keeping Trump out?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I loved Bernie.
> 
> I'll miss you Bernie, but i gotta move on now


Don't let the door hit you in the ass.

Uh-buh-bye.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jun 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Explain how Sanders polls so well against Trump over Clinton?
> 
> And why would you choose the weaker candidate if your concern is keeping Trump out?


Two reasons. First, the crybaby "Bernie or nobody" crowd is currently tilting the polls, but most of them will come around once they get the last of the sand out of their dark crevices. Second, and much more importantly, because no one outside of the far left even knew who the fuck Bernie was before this election cycle, so he's never been under any real scrutiny. Clinton has been in the republican cross hairs for much much longer, so people have been conditioned by their rhetoric to have a knee-jerk negative response to her. If Bernie had won the primary, the republicans would have all started attacking him instead of Hillary, all the moderate voters who lean slightly right would realize how much about him they disagree with or even hate, and his poll numbers would drop like a stone. Americans hate socialists even more than they hate atheists (http://www.gallup.com/poll/183713/socialist-presidential-candidates-least-appealing.aspx) and the republicans would have very little difficulty casting him as both.

Here, this explains it perfectly.
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/24/upshot/bernie-sanders-does-better-vs-trump-wouldnt-be-prudent-to-assume-that.html?_r=0


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Don't let the door hit you in the ass.
> 
> Uh-buh-bye.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jun 10, 2016)

*Bernie Sanders vows to work with Hillary Clinton as Democrats move toward party unity*
http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/09/politics/bernie-sanders-washington/
"Emerging from the White House after a meeting with Obama that lasted more than an hour, Sanders warned that a Trump presidency would be a "disaster" and that he would "work as hard as I can to make sure that Donald Trump does not become president of the United States."
"I look forward to meeting with (Clinton) in the near future to see how we can work together to defeat Donald Trump and to create a government which represents all of us and not just the 1%," Sanders told reporters."


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 10, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> *Bernie Sanders vows to work with Hillary Clinton as Democrats move toward party unity*
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/09/politics/bernie-sanders-washington/
> "Emerging from the White House after a meeting with Obama that lasted more than an hour, Sanders warned that a Trump presidency would be a "disaster" and that he would "work as hard as I can to make sure that Donald Trump does not become president of the United States."
> "I look forward to meeting with (Clinton) in the near future to see how we can work together to defeat Donald Trump and to create a government which represents all of us and not just the 1%," Sanders told reporters."


I honestly think they are still just waiting for an FBI arrest which would remove Hillary from the race, and leave Bernie to take over. I do not think Obama likes HIllary much, but he has to support her if she has the delegates and is not in jail.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jun 10, 2016)

squarepush3r said:


> I honestly think they are still just waiting for an FBI arrest


Gonna be quite a wait, since there ain't a snowball's chance in hell that's gonna happen. The only people who think it's even a remote possibility also believe in the annunaki and the flat earth and all kinds of that stupid shit gullible dullards eat up like candy and vomit back at the internet like it's factual.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Intolerant 'liberal'. Good riddance.


Intolerant people everywhere of all walks of life.

I wrote in ron paul. Didn't feel bad that romney lost either.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Intolerant people everywhere of all walks of life.
> 
> I wrote in ron paul. Didn't feel bad that romney lost either.


Ron Paul was the only one I voted for in the primary last time. I just didn't like Obama or Romney. Not sure what I'll do now Johnson all the way if he has a chance but I'll vote for Trump just to try keeping Hitlary out of office.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 10, 2016)

No Bernie for VP...

Can you say VP Warren??


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Not really. I just don't understand you Bernie or bust ers


Because you have not examined mrs clinton close enough.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Rrog said:


> No Bernie for VP...
> 
> Can you say VP Warren??


Can you say sellout Warren?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> Two reasons. First, the crybaby "Bernie or nobody" crowd is currently tilting the polls, but most of them will come around once they get the last of the sand out of their dark crevices. Second, and much more importantly, because no one outside of the far left even knew who the fuck Bernie was before this election cycle, so he's never been under any real scrutiny. Clinton has been in the republican cross hairs for much much longer, so people have been conditioned by their rhetoric to have a knee-jerk negative response to her. If Bernie had won the primary, the republicans would have all started attacking him instead of Hillary, all the moderate voters who lean slightly right would realize how much about him they disagree with or even hate, and his poll numbers would drop like a stone. Americans hate socialists even more than they hate atheists (http://www.gallup.com/poll/183713/socialist-presidential-candidates-least-appealing.aspx) and the republicans would have very little difficulty casting him as both.
> 
> Here, this explains it perfectly.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/24/upshot/bernie-sanders-does-better-vs-trump-wouldnt-be-prudent-to-assume-that.html?_r=0


Mr Sanders has been around for 30 years and his message has remained remarkably consistent throughout that time. The idea that he's an unknown is laughable- and an example of the kind of media bias the sanders campaign has been fighting the entire time.

Next, Mr Sanders is a CENTRIST. The left wing corner he's constantly painted into is another example of media bias.

Finally, Mrs Clinton has secured the nomination with the assistance of corporate America OVERRIDING THE WILL OF THE PEOPLE. So his campaign has made it very clear that America is not a democracy; a development that should trouble every American.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Because you have not examined mrs clinton close enough.


Shit. I've known her for over 30 years and she's a DINO; Democrat In Name Only. And I'm not voting for her.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> You don't like Hillary, we get that.
> So which candidate do you vote for?
> Oh thats right, you're staying home.
> STOOPID


Feel the Johnson.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Write in sanders. You'll keep your fingers?


No but it shows DNC that we won't stand for their hijinx again, and that there is a true collective grassroots movement looking to stop money in politics, so they can start working for 'we the people' again.

Nothing will happen in this country UNTIL this happens. Nothing.

Let that sink in.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I loved Bernie.
> 
> I'll miss you Bernie, but i gotta move on now






Aeronochio ...you never were feelin' the Bern! Don't fib.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Aeronochio ...you never were feelin' the Bern! Don't fib.


Definitely not as much as you guys, but I'm down with what he's about for sure.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I wrote in ron paul.


you couldn't find a more racist candidate i suppose?


----------



## Thorhax (Jun 10, 2016)

i would jump on hilary's boat if she put bernie as her VP. i think a lot would, though what real change would come from this? VP has like no real power or maybe I'm wrong


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 10, 2016)

Thorhax said:


> i would jump on hilary's boat if she put bernie as her VP. i think a lot would, though what real change would come from this? VP has like no real power or maybe I'm wrong





I would too, I'd vote for her if she gave Bernie a bigger platform and a foot in the door.. Hell ..even spending time with him would rub off on her...she would NEVER even considerate it though.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> No but it shows DNC that we won't stand for their hijinx again, and that there is a true collective grassroots movement looking to stop money in politics, so they can start working for 'we the people' again.
> 
> Nothing will happen in this country UNTIL this happens. Nothing.
> 
> Let that sink in.


Damn straight. Mrs Clinton's millions in campaign contributions ARE THE PROBLEM. She won't be working for us in the White House, she'll be working for those who paid their bribes to her campaign. I give no fucks if it has a different legal label; it's corporate bribery leading to fascism.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

Thorhax said:


> i would jump on hilary's boat if she put bernie as her VP. i think a lot would, though what real change would come from this? VP has like no real power or maybe I'm wrong


You're right about the veep being a figurehead position, and for that reason Mr Sanders won't take it. He's far more influential in the Senate.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I would too, I'd vote for her if she gave Bernie a bigger platform and a foot in the door.. Hell ..even spending time with him would rub off on her...she would NEVER even considerate it though.


Right. She owes too many fatcats.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

KKKmarta1


----------



## londonfog (Jun 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Because you have not examined mrs clinton close enough.


I have and I have determined 
She is a BOSS


----------



## londonfog (Jun 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You're right about the veep being a figurehead position, and for that reason Mr Sanders won't take it. He's far more influential in the Senate.


Cheney was only a figure head ??? WTF
I'm sure Biden was a important sounding board for Obama.
Never mind...I forget I'm talking to a BernieBaby, right now you guys are not hearing shit.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I would too, I'd vote for her if she gave Bernie a bigger platform and a foot in the door.. Hell ..even spending time with him would rub off on her...she would NEVER even considerate it though.


No stick to your guns and don't vote


----------



## londonfog (Jun 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Aeronochio ...you never were feelin' the Bern! Don't fib.


Do you think Bernie cried when Obama told him he is with her ?


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jun 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Mr Sanders has been around for 30 years and his message has remained remarkably consistent throughout that time. The idea that he's an unknown is laughable- and an example of the kind of media bias the sanders campaign has been fighting the entire time.
> 
> Next, Mr Sanders is a CENTRIST. The left wing corner he's constantly painted into is another example of media bias.
> 
> Finally, Mrs Clinton has secured the nomination with the assistance of corporate America OVERRIDING THE WILL OF THE PEOPLE. So his campaign has made it very clear that America is not a democracy; a development that should trouble every American.


He has been around for 30 years and I guarantee you that 95% of voters on the right and at least 50% of voters on the left had no idea who he was two years ago
*Bernie Sanders a Virtual Unknown Among Black Voters*
"Even his own campaign advisers acknowledge that Mr. Sanders is virtually unknown to many African-Americans..."
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/25/us/politics/bernie-sanders-lags-hillary-clinton-in-introducing-himself-to-black-voters.html.

*Bernie Sanders largely unknown to Latino voters*
"Polling shows he has ‘very, very low’ name recognition..."
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/aug/14/bernie-sanders-latino-voters-name-recognition-immigration-healthcare

*Bernie Sanders is this year's biggest story*
"Bernie Sanders is *a relatively unknown senator*..."
http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/29/opinions/bernie-sanders-big-story-2016-opinion-kohn/

And you clearly know *nothing* about politics if you think Bernie is a centrist.

http://www.ontheissues.org/Bernie_Sanders.htm
* 
Bernie Sanders is a Hard-Core Liberal. 
*
Also...
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/01/30/bernie-s-past-with-the-far-far-far-left.html
and...
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/05/29/hillary-clinton-must-choose-left-wing-running-mate-says-bernie-s/
and I could go on and on and on.

And P.S. Bernie complaining "it's not a democracy" is pretty fucking hypocritical when you consider that one of the least democratic parts of the election is the caucuses and he benefited more from them than she did by a huge margin.


----------



## socalcoolmx (Jun 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Cheney was only a figure head ??? WTF
> I'm sure Biden was a important sounding board for Obama.
> Never mind...I forget I'm talking to a BernieBaby, right now you guys are not hearing shit.


What are you saying Cheney was the norm?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 10, 2016)

socalcoolmx said:


> What are you saying Cheney was the norm?


I'm saying VP is not just a figure head.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 10, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> And you clearly know *nothing* about politics if you think Bernie is a centrist.


"Centrism" is based on "moderate political views or policies". "Moderate" means "average in amount, intensity, quality, or degree". Most of what Senator Sanders is proposing or using to promote his political platform like universal healthcare or universal college is considered "moderate" by most standards. Every other first world nation on Earth except the US has universal healthcare. I'd argue that _we're_ the exception to the rule. 

The things Sanders is proposing most Americans agree with according to the polls


Ace Yonder said:


> And P.S. Bernie complaining "it's not a democracy" is pretty fucking hypocritical when you consider that one of the least democratic parts of the election is the caucuses and he benefited more from them than she did by a huge margin.


Nonsense. Clinton benefitted much more than Sanders due to undemocratic primaries and caucuses, I even did the math a few pages back;

*Closed Caucuses Sanders won:*

41 - Colorado
23 - Kansas
15 - Nebraska
17 - Maine
13 - Alaska
7 - Wyoming

*Closed Primaries Sanders won:*

9 - Democrats Abroad

*Total = 125*

*Closed Caucuses Clinton won:*

20 - Nevada 
4 - American Samoa 
4 - Northern Marianas
4 - Guam

*Closed Primaries Clinton won:*

37 - Louisiana
141 - Florida
42 - Arizona
139 - New York
28 - Connecticut
12 - Delaware 
60 - Maryland
106 - Pennsylvania 
28 - Kentucky

*Total = 625*

So how exactly has "Clinton been hurt at least as much by caucuses as Sanders has been hurt by closed primaries"? Even if you throw in the other open caucuses Sanders won: MN, ID & WA, the total only comes out to 263 delegates for Sanders, 2.3 x's less than Clinton


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> He has been around for 30 years and I guarantee you that 95% of voters on the right and at least 50% of voters on the left had no idea who he was two years ago
> *Bernie Sanders a Virtual Unknown Among Black Voters*
> "Even his own campaign advisers acknowledge that Mr. Sanders is virtually unknown to many African-Americans..."
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/25/us/politics/bernie-sanders-lags-hillary-clinton-in-introducing-himself-to-black-voters.html.
> ...


Political compass. Org placed him here;

In other words, he's a centrist; left wing would be communist, and he's never suggested nationalizing industry. So let's not believe the hyperbole without a look at the facts.

I will give you this; your confusion about where our candidates lie on an objective political spectrum is shared by a large proportion of American voters. Think about what that says about our political climate. 

I smell extremism and out and out fascism with our oligopoly if we keep moving in the direction we've been headed for the last half century. No American deserves this, we've lost too many of our freedoms as it is. 

That why I'm voting for a centrist. And that's why he's been alternately ignored and smeared by the corporate owned media throughout this entire campaign; because if he wins, their party at our expense comes to an end.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So let's not believe the hyperbole without a look at the facts.


But that's so much easier, though!


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jun 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Political compass. Org placed him here;
> View attachment 3704820
> In other words, he's a centrist; left wing would be communist, and he's never suggested nationalizing industry. So let's not believe the hyperbole without a look at the facts.
> 
> ...


Not for nothing but politicalcompass.org also lists Obama in the 2012 election as further right than Sarah Palin in the 2008 election, so I honestly don't know what metric they are possibly using (Also the rants that follow the graphs make me feel it's really just some arbitrary placement by people with a serious agenda). Even using that graph, he is far and away the furthest left candidate on the table, so within the subjective politics of the US (which is all that really matters, objectivity won't be coming into play in the election) he is still a far left candidate because our center is further right. "Centrist" means something completely different in the parlance of American politics. That's why ontheissues.org's graph (Which is based on actual policy questions) is a better measure of where he lies in regards to American politics, not where he stands on some theoretical scale that contrasts him with real political extremes like Proudhon and Mussolini and such.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jun 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Centrism" is based on "moderate political views or policies". "Moderate" means "average in amount, intensity, quality, or degree". Most of what Senator Sanders is proposing or using to promote his political platform like universal healthcare or universal college is considered "moderate" by most standards. Every other first world nation on Earth except the US has universal healthcare. I'd argue that _we're_ the exception to the rule.


Actually, "In politics, *centrism* or the *centre* is a political outlook or specific position that involves acceptance or support of a balance of a degree of social equality and a degree of social hierarchy; while opposing political changes which would result in a significant shift of society either strongly to the left or the right."
I hate to tell you, but in politics, words sometimes have different definitions than in common usage.



Padawanbater2 said:


> So how exactly has "Clinton been hurt at least as much by caucuses *as Sanders has been hurt by closed primaries*"? Even if you throw in the other open caucuses Sanders won: MN, ID & WA, the total only comes out to 263 delegates for Sanders, 2.3 x's less than Clinton


If you re-read what I wrote, I didn't mention anything about closed primaries (or closed caucuses for that matter). I just said caucuses. If you are going to quote me, don't add a whole second half to the quote and then rebut that half only, because I didn't say that part.

http://www.newsweek.com/bernie-sanders-promises-bloody-platform-battle-israel-465966
"Sanders has spent recent weeks pushing for his platform while complaining about the nomination process—a legitimate complaint,* though one that should be mitigated by the fact that he benefited most from the extremely undemocratic caucuses*."


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Bro, what other options are there?
> Are you libertarian?
> The reality is Dem vs, Rep


Sanders.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders.


I'm not drunk right now, please try back later.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jun 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


>


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 10, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> Actually, "In politics, *centrism* or the *centre* is a political outlook or specific position that involves acceptance or support of a balance of a degree of social equality and a degree of social hierarchy; while opposing political changes which would result in a significant shift of society either strongly to the left or the right."
> I hate to tell you, but in politics, words sometimes have different definitions than in common usage.


OK, so specifically what do you consider in Sanders' policy positions to be "a significant shift of society.. strongly to the left"? I would argue that there is vast amounts of valid evidence that the spectrum of American politics has been shifted to the right pretty much since Reagan became president and Sanders represents a movement that hopes to reverse that to align more along _actual _center. Clinton represents another corporatist politician that aims to enrich herself and other party establishment while essentially keeping the Obama administration's status quo and accomplishing nothing of real value. 


Ace Yonder said:


> If you re-read what I wrote, I didn't mention anything about closed primaries (or closed caucuses for that matter). I just said caucuses. If you are going to quote me, don't add a whole second half to the quote and then rebut that half only, because I didn't say that part.


So what are the numbers?




Ace Yonder said:


> http://www.newsweek.com/bernie-sanders-promises-bloody-platform-battle-israel-465966





Ace Yonder said:


> "Sanders has spent recent weeks pushing for his platform while complaining about the nomination process—a legitimate complaint,* though one that should be mitigated by the fact that he benefited most from the extremely undemocratic caucuses*."


Numbers please


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> View attachment 3704228


What difference does it make!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 10, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> Two reasons. First, the crybaby "Bernie or nobody" crowd is currently tilting the polls, but most of them will come around once they get the last of the sand out of their dark crevices. Second, and much more importantly, because no one outside of the far left even knew who the fuck Bernie was before this election cycle, so he's never been under any real scrutiny. Clinton has been in the republican cross hairs for much much longer, so people have been conditioned by their rhetoric to have a knee-jerk negative response to her. If Bernie had won the primary, the republicans would have all started attacking him instead of Hillary, all the moderate voters who lean slightly right would realize how much about him they disagree with or even hate, and his poll numbers would drop like a stone. Americans hate socialists even more than they hate atheists (http://www.gallup.com/poll/183713/socialist-presidential-candidates-least-appealing.aspx) and the republicans would have very little difficulty casting him as both.
> 
> Here, this explains it perfectly.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/24/upshot/bernie-sanders-does-better-vs-trump-wouldnt-be-prudent-to-assume-that.html?_r=0


All the investigations, lack of compassion, and errors in judgement ARE NOT republican rhetoric.

She started the rhetoric by calling it a vast right wing conspiracy in the 90s.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders.


...and Mr Sanders for President.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Do you think Bernie cried when Obama told him he is with her ?





Of course not, he knew that was inevitable.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Centrism" is based on "moderate political views or policies". "Moderate" means "average in amount, intensity, quality, or degree". Most of what Senator Sanders is proposing or using to promote his political platform like universal healthcare or universal college is considered "moderate" by most standards. Every other first world nation on Earth except the US has universal healthcare. I'd argue that _we're_ the exception to the rule.
> 
> The things Sanders is proposing most Americans agree with according to the polls
> 
> ...


washington state gave all its delegates to bernie in a caucus.

then hillary won the popular vote in a meaningless primary. 

reconcile that.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 10, 2016)

bern won 4 bernie


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Mr Sanders has been around for 30 years and his message has remained remarkably consistent throughout that time. The idea that he's an unknown is laughable- and an example of the kind of media bias the sanders campaign has been fighting the entire time.
> 
> Next, Mr Sanders is a CENTRIST. The left wing corner he's constantly painted into is another example of media bias.
> 
> Finally, Mrs Clinton has secured the nomination with the assistance of corporate America OVERRIDING THE WILL OF THE PEOPLE. So his campaign has made it very clear that America is not a democracy; a development that should trouble every American.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> bern won 4 bernie
> 
> View attachment 3704996


Where can I get one?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Where can I get one?



oh , i dunno..it was just a google image . 

Hey, lemme go grab bernie real quick


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I would too, I'd vote for her if she gave Bernie a bigger platform and a foot in the door.. Hell ..even spending time with him would rub off on her...she would NEVER even considerate it though.


I never thought I would say it..but I'd be happy with that.

Bernie needs to check her.

Make sure that there is SOME representation of us.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You're right about the veep being a figurehead position, and for that reason Mr Sanders won't take it. He's far more influential in the Senate.


Why can't we redefine/reinvent what VP does?

It's called progress..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2016)

He is someone who behind the scenes will keep her honest.

I'm liking the idea.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Why can't we redefine/reinvent what VP does?
> 
> It's called progress..


That would require an amendment to the Constitution. I'm willing to settle for us just living up to the one we already have.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> He is someone who behind the scenes will keep her honest.
> 
> I'm liking the idea.


He'd do a much better job out in front in the Senate, with the influence he's gained by resonating with such a large bloc of voters. I believe he'd know what to do with it.

In such a position he could hold not only opposing senators accountable, but even the eventual president.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 10, 2016)

Disagree buddy ... Many of his supporters didn't know him until 18-24 months ago.... Everyone knows Joe Biden or Cheyney...bigger platform and bigger megaphone.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Disagree buddy ... Many of his supporters didn't know him until 18-24 months ago.... Everyone knows Joe Biden or Cheyney...bigger platform and bigger megaphone.


Oh, that bridge of household name recognition has definitely been crossed by now. That's the source of the influence I'm speaking of; no one will ever forget what Bernie Sanders stood for when running for president, and his work with other senators like Elizabeth Warren will be much higher profile than before.

The VP has a way of fading from the headlines pretty quickly. Irrelevance, you know...


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 10, 2016)

If I was running that campaign I would have had Sanders-Warren bumper stickers and pins..signs long ago... He'd have stolen 12-15% of the women vote ... He ran too clean a campaign..nice guys finish last.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Oh, that bridge of household name recognition has definitely been crossed by now. That's the source of the influence I'm speaking of; no one will ever forget what Bernie Sanders stood for when running for president, and his work with other senators like Elizabeth Warren will be much higher profile than before.
> 
> The VP has a way of fading from the headlines pretty quickly. Irrelevance, you know...


Position of veep is worth a bucket of warm spit was how one politician described it. I think Hillary would bury Sanders in VP position. I hope this isn't something Bernie would settle for.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> If I was running that campaign I would have had Sanders-Warren bumper stickers and pins..signs long ago... He'd have stolen 12-15% of the women vote ... He ran too clean a campaign..nice guys finish last.


I think he ran a campaign that represented who he was. And gained loyal supporters by doing so. But you are correct in inferring that Hillary ran a campaign that put winning above anything else including a clean campaign.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> If I was running that campaign I would have had Sanders-Warren bumper stickers and pins..signs long ago... He'd have stolen 12-15% of the women vote ... He ran too clean a campaign..nice guys finish last.


how about this bumper sticker instead?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 10, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> bern won 4 bernie
> 
> View attachment 3704996


shit I was just gonna buy one of those till I saw it was $60.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Position of veep is worth a bucket of warm spit was how one politician described it. I think Hillary would bury Sanders in VP position. I hope this isn't something Bernie would settle for.


I like to think he's smarter than that. 

She was, too. Why do you think she took Sec State instead?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 10, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> shit I was just gonna buy one of those till I saw it was $60.


Must be recreational. .itd be 25 if it was med.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 11, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> Aww,the graph that you reflexively post whenever you feel flustered. It is more funny now than annoying


----------



## londonfog (Jun 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I like to think he's smarter than that.
> 
> She was, too. Why do you think she took Sec State instead?


Because she was never offered VP


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 11, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> how about this bumper sticker instead?
> View attachment 3705088


I love you dannyboy..you always make me laugh!

Nice to see you on the thread..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 11, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> shit I was just gonna buy one of those till I saw it was $60.


Link?

It's a bit of political nostalgia..who better to be on a pipe?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Because she was never offered VP


Citation?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Link?
> 
> It's a bit of political nostalgia..who better to be on a pipe?


http://stonedwarecompany.bigcartel.com/product/burn-one-for-bernie-ceramic-pipe


----------



## londonfog (Jun 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Citation?





londonfog said:


> Because she was never offered VP


Internet


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## ky man (Jun 11, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


ONE word..MONEY...ky


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 12, 2016)

Corporation uber alles.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 12, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


I have and what I found out was Hillary for prison for voter fraud!! 






Sanders is our next president...


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I think he ran a campaign that represented who he was. And gained loyal supporters by doing so. But you are correct in inferring that Hillary ran a campaign that put winning above anything else including a clean campaign.


And yet, with all this knowledge, she becomes the people's princess


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> And yet, with all this knowledge, she becomes the people's princess


Election fraud explains what's been going on rather nicely.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 12, 2016)

Conspiracies oh my.

Sanders - would someone please turn out the lights, since he can't seem to find the switch.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> And yet, with all this knowledge, she becomes the people's princess


She is a BOSS
Respect a BOSS


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> She is a BOSS
> Respect a BOSS


She and her backers are thugs who care nothing for democracy or the rule of law.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> She and her backers are thugs who care nothing for democracy or the rule of law.


She is pretty gangster. Pretty bad ass if I must say.
She is a BOSS


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> She is pretty gangster. Pretty bad ass if I must say.
> She is a BOSS


If she can work with Bernie to bring enough of progressive voters to vote for her, she will be a winner.

But not pretty and not Boss. Bad ass, yep. Hopeful she can be a good leader.

Four or eight years of ty and sky carping, I might get used to.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> If she can work with Bernie to bring enough of progressive voters to vote for her, she will be a winner.
> 
> But not pretty and not Boss. Bad ass, yep. Hopeful she can be a good leader.
> 
> Four or eight years of ty and sky carping, I might get used to.


It's just our civil rights I'm trying to save. They're yours, too!


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It's just our civil rights I'm trying to save. They're yours, too!


Absolutely you are expressing your right to vote your conscience and to carp. Mine too. I disagree that there was fraud in the primary season but you see it otherwise. The Clinton team played hard but by the rules. When there were no rules, such as manipulating the media, they didn't play fair but did not commit fraud. I wouldn't mind reading your rebuttal of this statement.

That said, the FBI report is still not in. I'm making no predictions regarding what that will say.

What Bernie is saying now is that he's going to do everything he can to make sure Trump isn't in the White House next year. He's also saying that it's up to Hillary to attract voters to his side. You have said he's a centrist. That's what a centrist would say and do given the alternative of putting a right wing authoritarian like Trump in the WH. I'm more centrist that left and certainly not rightist.

My conscience will allow me to vote for Hillary even though I disagree with her on some important decisions or policies that she's made. I might not vote for Hillary if it's a slam dunk to win Oregon, but will strongly consider it if the vote will be anywhere near close. In that way, I'm more closely aligned to centrist Bernie's politics than I think you and Sky are. But that's OK. Yours is an informed opinion unlike what I've read from the right wingers who post here. How a godawful pile of racist ignorance represented in that group find enough brainpower to remember to breathe I'll never know.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Hillary for prison for voter fraud!!


let's bet money on that.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Key things:

1) The most hated Dem in the history of this nation was establishments choice NOT 'we the peoples'..so when we keep 'asking' ourselves how DID this happen? We can take comfort in know that 'we' didn't do it. Let's not PRETEND 'how did this happen'..it's an insult to our intelligence. We had NO say in this. If Trump pulls off the general, establishment is to blame NOT Sanders supporter who refuse to 'fall in line' with a candidate that was our opponent. Establishment picked her..and now we HAVE to vote for her?..yeah, I don't think so.

2) Handwriting is on the wall that nationally Bernie wins Trump by double digits and Hillary is within margin of error at one point difference (yeah I know..who believes in polls anyway). Sanders supporters are NOT just going to auto support Hillary. Trump presidency or not. She does the exact opposite of the number one thing we need done..money out of politics. All the Kings horses and all the Kings men (Obama and his entourage) are establishment, their support has outlived its welcome and will NOT sway, any thinking, logical Sanders supporter.

3) A beloved, 40-year scandal free Senior Senator who's message has never wavered, flip flopped or gone back on any promise is political fallout because of establishment.

4) This election cannot be called by anyone..not even myself and I won't even guess because there too many variables..ANYTHING can happen.

5) because of so many variables, Sanders could actually become president yet.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> He'd do a much better job out in front in the Senate, with the influence he's gained by resonating with such a large bloc of voters. I believe he'd know what to do with it.
> 
> In such a position he could hold not only opposing senators accountable, but even the eventual president.


True. But until they are all off the Lobby/Special Interest teat..nothing of any real change for the people will occur.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Oh, that bridge of household name recognition has definitely been crossed by now. That's the source of the influence I'm speaking of; no one will ever forget what Bernie Sanders stood for when running for president, and his work with other senators like Elizabeth Warren will be much higher profile than before.
> 
> The VP has a way of fading from the headlines pretty quickly. Irrelevance, you know...


I'm pissed at Warren.

She's a senator only because of Sanders support, when no one would help her..he was her rock.

I understand they are all now on the 'never Trump train, but you wouldn't have to worry about if the right person were elected in the first place.

I wouldn't be harassed ad infinitum by the losers of RIU for my vote.

Yeah..that makes sense..lets shove the stinker down everyone's throat..the phony, lying, vile stinker and try to get her elected so we can still keep the system corrupt.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Key things:
> 
> 1) The most hated Dem in the history of this nation was establishments choice NOT 'we the peoples'..so when we keep 'asking' ourselves how DID this happen? We can take comfort in know that 'we' didn't do it. Let's not PRETEND 'how did this happen'..it's an insult to our intelligence. We had NO say in this. If Trump pulls off the general, establishment is to blame NOT Sanders supporter who refuse to 'fall in line' with a candidate that was our opponent. Establishment picked her..and now we HAVE to vote for her?..yeah, I don't think so.
> 
> ...


I think you should stop talking for everybody. Bernie babies were outnumbered in the Democratic primaries. The margins were too large to dismiss as due to chicanery. Bernie didn't give the process enough time. He needed to start his campaign a year earlier to make up the head start that Hillary had in terms of electorate's awareness of who he is.

As far as the "margin of error" that Hillary has with Trump, I'd call it the "margin of terror" and it will cause me to vote for Hillary if it's still this close come Nov. 

Your scenarios for Bernie making it to the ballot have such a slim likelihood that it's not really worth discussing as a possibility.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 12, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> 
> 
> So you think Bernie's answer is tax the remaining companies that still call USA home ?? Like bunch of kids always waiting for hand outs rather then , make it happen..
> What happens when they leave or had enough like so many have ,, And you probably do not even know about it sure the company is still working in usa but head office has been moved to another countriy
> ...


You obviously rely on info wars, and red flag news for your political dialogue.
Look to South Dakota, if you want to see what being cheap on tax does.
Nothing you said has any basis in truth. You should probably look into some of this.
Try to get past page 1 on Google...


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Must be recreational. .itd be 25 if it was med.


I slid on by to my local smoke shop to see if they had any Bernie stuff..nada..girl was like..I wish they did we would say of sold hundreds.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm pissed at Warren.
> 
> She's a senator only because of Sanders support, when no one would help her..he was her rock.
> 
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> She and her backers are thugs who care nothing for democracy or the rule of law.


Thugs. Establishment Thugs.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I have and what I found out was Hillary for prison for voter fraud!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you can bet there are going to be lawsuits aplenty.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Absolutely you are expressing your right to vote your conscience and to carp. Mine too. I disagree that there was fraud in the primary season but you see it otherwise. The Clinton team played hard but by the rules. When there were no rules, such as manipulating the media, they didn't play fair but did not commit fraud. I wouldn't mind reading your rebuttal of this statement.
> 
> That said, the FBI report is still not in. I'm making no predictions regarding what that will say.
> 
> ...


The Sanders campaign filed a federal lawsuit to reinstate their access to the DNC computer network. There were voting and registration irregularities in New York and nationwide.

Are you seriously going to try to defend the idea that it was a fair contest?

I know massive voter fraud when I see it- and I've seen it.

As to the rest of your assertions, they're based on the false data of Clinton's fraudulent 'win'.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> let's bet money on that.


$50


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> $50


ok. 

you can send it to me paypal anytime you wish. i will gladly take your money.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> ok.
> 
> you can send it to me paypal anytime you wish. i will gladly take your money.


I only do cash what's the address?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I only do cash what's the address?


900 e colfax ave denver co


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 12, 2016)

heehee, I think he should deliver the money in person.

And wear some bright colors!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 12, 2016)

rollitup said:


> heehee, I think he should deliver the money in person.
> 
> And wear some bright colors!


I'm a peaceful fellow, but in this guy's case I'd be willing to collect the cash personally. I'll even make sure to eat my Quaker Oats so I stay regular/even tempered!


----------



## londonfog (Jun 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm pissed at Warren.
> 
> She's a senator only because of Sanders support, when no one would help her..he was her rock.
> .


Oh please . Why do you insist on making yourself look so foolish. Warren beat a Republican Scott brown for her seat in Massachusetts. Sanders had nothing to do with it.
If she owes anyone it is Obama and Deval Patrick do you even know who that is ?
Stop making shit up, it only hurts any future arguments you have.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I'm a peaceful fellow, but in this guy's case I'd be willing to collect the cash personally. I'll even make sure to eat my Quaker Oats so I stay regular/even tempered!
> 
> View attachment 3706449


Damn. I don't think I'd want to see you after you eat your Wheaties!


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Damn. I don't think I'd want to see you after you eat your Wheaties!


 Fuck Wheaties, just look what they did to Bruce Jener.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I have and what I found out was Hillary for prison for voter fraud!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's not normal because media has been involved all along, they are they oligarchy, too.

And yet with all this knowledge she will still become the people's princess..maybe

I'm glad there are people to speak out against this..wondering how Bernie packs stadiums with number bigger than Obama..she has a hard time filling up a hotel lobby.. @nitro harley even posted a pic of it..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Conspiracies oh my.
> 
> Sanders - would someone please turn out the lights, since he can't seem to find the switch.


Did someone turn out a light, look in the mirror and say your name 3 times, Ben?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> If she can work with Bernie to bring enough of progressive voters to vote for her, she will be a winner.
> 
> But not pretty and not Boss. Bad ass, yep. Hopeful she can be a good leader.
> 
> Four or eight years of ty and sky carping, I might get used to.


Don't hold your breath.

The only way I'd vote for her is if he was on the ticket and I'd still have to think about it.

If its Clinton/Warren I'm not voting for them.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


>


Must resort to the derogatory. Sad.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I'm a peaceful fellow, but in this guy's case I'd be willing to collect the cash personally. I'll even make sure to eat my Quaker Oats so I stay regular/even tempered!
> 
> View attachment 3706449


Hey, neck beard


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I think you should stop talking for everybody. Bernie babies were outnumbered in the Democratic primaries. The margins were too large to dismiss as due to chicanery. Bernie didn't give the process enough time. He needed to start his campaign a year earlier to make up the head start that Hillary had in terms of electorate's awareness of who he is.
> 
> As far as the "margin of error" that Hillary has with Trump, I'd call it the "margin of terror" and it will cause me to vote for Hillary if it's still this close come Nov.
> 
> Your scenarios for Bernie making it to the ballot have such a slim likelihood that it's not really worth discussing as a possibility.


Where did it say I'm talking for everybody?

Sanders crowds were at HISTORIC numbers and he should've started earlier..you're just one of them aren't you?..you've really swollowed their shit hook, line and sinker..but in this case..she's a stinker.

Truth hurts, doesn't it..ugly to look at your choice and know who she is..amirite?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Where did it say I'm talking for everybody?
> 
> Truth hurts, doesn't it..ugly to look at your choice and know who she is..amirite?


80% chance he replies with something along the lines of Trump being a pedo....


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Oh please . Why do you insist on making yourself look so foolish. Warren beat a Republican Scott brown for her seat in Massachusetts. Sanders had nothing to do with it.
> If she owes anyone it is Obama and Deval Patrick do you even know who that is ?
> Stop making shit up, it only hurts any future arguments you have.


Did I hit a raw nerve?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> 80% chance he replies with something along the lines of Trump being a pedo....


Hey! Good too see you tonight..did you bring Bucky with you?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 12, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Fuck Wheaties, just look what they did to Bruce Jener.


BWAHAHAHA! That's the best line I've heard all day! 

You've definitely got a point. ...and he doesn't, at least not anymore!


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Must resort to the derogatory. Sad.


just saying, you are going be be carping for a long time. I can get used to it.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Don't hold your breath.
> 
> The only way I'd vote for her is if he was on the ticket and I'd still have to think about it.
> 
> If its Clinton/Warren I'm not voting for them.


I'm not expecting you to vote for her, I'm expecting four or eight years of this from you about President Hillary Clinton:


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

'liked' for the carp picture. made me laugh.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not expecting you to vote for her, I'm expecting four or eight years of this from you about President Hillary Clinton:
> View attachment 3706702


And the worst part is, WE'LL be right about her the whole filleting time! 

Nyuk Nyuk Nyuk


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> 'liked' for the carp picture. made me laugh.


Always knew there was something fishy about you.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Did I hit a raw nerve?


Since when did you have to rely on a lie to make a failed point ? So disappointed in you.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Always knew there was something fishy about you.


HA the irony


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 12, 2016)

I hope the berners sabotage it for Clinton.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 12, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> I hope the berners sabotage it for Clinton.


So you want Trump for POTUS ?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 13, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> I hope the berners sabotage it for Clinton.


I don't see my vote as sabotage; I don't want her as my president and I do have a (tiny) say in the matter. 

It's not about her gender, it's not about where she's from; it's about what she stands for, and about the money she's taken from those increasingly few who own everything to make sure it stays this way.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So you want Trump for POTUS ?


So Clinton's only selling point is that she's not Trump? 

I don't want her to be president either. If the Democratic party is only going to foist Wall Street puppets on us, then it's time that they lose.

She really isn't that popular. If I'm wrong, then the berners won't be missed and she will beat Trump.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I'm a peaceful fellow, but in this guy's case I'd be willing to collect the cash personally. I'll even make sure to eat my Quaker Oats so I stay regular/even tempered!
> 
> View attachment 3706449


OMG I'm so scared of a fat old guy. Blahahaha


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 13, 2016)

rollitup said:


> heehee, I think he should deliver the money in person.
> 
> And wear some bright colors!


Well I would wear bright colors if I was gay....


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> 900 e colfax ave denver co


Sounds good I can come down to watch the Bronco's get their asses beat by the New England Patriots.  CO sucks New England's better.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I was keying off all the "we's" in the post I replied to when I said you should stop speaking for all of us. Although I support Bernie up to but not over the cliff, you certainly aren't speaking for me. In retrospect, looking at your post, I see that you were not. Your "we" was for the wee small group of Bernie baby lemmings, so I was wrong there.
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding your other shit, regarding how I've somehow swallowed a lie, or "shit hook", you are no better than London. You insist on one path and if a person isn't on it with you then you castigate them. Personally, I think you are OK but you are a bit of an asshole over this. I have as much right to my conscience as you. So fuck off.


I'm here to debate topic which rarely happens..questions are asked with no responses just the same talking point rhetoric or no answer.

Is 'fuck off' your final leg to stand on?

How adult and pretty much my point.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 13, 2016)

"Significantly, and perhaps the most telling characteristic of the two DNC potential candidates, is that Hillary does worse against the RNC nominee than Sanders does.

She also underperformed in most polls, against a candidate who this time last year had a near-zero political market saturation. He was nonexistent. Sanders on the other hand outperformed a large number of polls, and consistently swung double digit leads.

Consider this for an example:

If you took 50 100 meter races. And each and every time gave Clinton a 20 meter lead, and she lost almost 50% of those races, it would be highly debatable to say her opponent was a "weaker" runner. Especially if that runner had only just got into sprinting, and had poor running form.

So you have major points:

Clinton underperformed against polling. Sanders outperformed polls.

Clinton failed to maintain double digit leads.

Sanders consistently swung double digit leads.

Clinton performs worse against her outside competition. And can't hold independents.

Sanders does better amongg independents and performs better against outside competition.

At the end of the day, to say he lost the popular vote is one thing. To state that he is the weaker candidate fundamentally betrays the reality that we've experienced this election cycle."


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 13, 2016)

The DNC is corrupt, reason why it supported Crooked Hillary.

You lefties knew the fix was in from the get-go. Get over it. 

The bitch is your nominee.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 13, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> The DNC is corrupt, reason why it supported Crooked Hillary.
> 
> You lefties knew the fix was in from the get-go. Get over it.
> 
> The bitch is your nominee.


What happens if the GOP says do over and won't let Trump run in the general?

Would you vote for who the establishment wants?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 13, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Significantly, and perhaps the most telling characteristic of the two DNC potential candidates, is that Hillary does worse against the RNC nominee than Sanders does.
> 
> She also underperformed in most polls, against a candidate who this time last year had a near-zero political market saturation. He was nonexistent. Sanders on the other hand outperformed a large number of polls, and consistently swung double digit leads.
> 
> ...


polls don't win elections. How many times do I have to repeat this. 
The vote is what wins elections. Polls can be misleading and controlled. 
Bernie lost the election. Stop your fucking crying.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> polls don't win elections. How many times do I have to repeat this.
> The vote is what wins elections. Polls can be misleading and controlled.
> Bernie lost the election. Stop your fucking crying.


*"At the end of the day, to say he lost the popular vote is one thing. To state that he is the weaker candidate fundamentally betrays the reality that we've experienced this election cycle."*


----------



## londonfog (Jun 13, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *"At the end of the day, to say he lost the popular vote is one thing. To state that he is the weaker candidate fundamentally betrays the reality that we've experienced this election cycle."*


*At the end of the day, he lost. The End*


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 13, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Significantly, and perhaps the most telling characteristic of the two DNC potential candidates, is that Hillary does worse against the RNC nominee than Sanders does.
> 
> She also underperformed in most polls, against a candidate who this time last year had a near-zero political market saturation. He was nonexistent. Sanders on the other hand outperformed a large number of polls, and consistently swung double digit leads.
> 
> ...


BOOM.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 13, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *"At the end of the day, to say he lost the popular vote is one thing. To state that he is the weaker candidate fundamentally betrays the reality that we've experienced this election cycle."*


*Boom.*


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> *At the end of the day, he lost. The End*


*What a total moron you are.*


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2016)

*MORON.*


----------



## spandy (Jun 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What happens if the GOP says do over and won't let Trump run in the general?
> 
> Would you vote for who the establishment wants?


But who would run, they all tuck tail and whimpered off after voters made it clear that they've been fucking up for years.


----------



## spandy (Jun 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> *MORON.*



You need to pick a stage of grief and finish it off and move on to the next.

This back and forth can't be good for your health.


Maybe you haven't lost all hope yet. I remember holding on to something once so strongly that it almost ruined me for life. Sometimes it still gets me, but it makes sense because reindeer can't really fly so...


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2016)

spandy said:


> But who would run, they all tuck tail and whimpered off after voters made it clear that they've been fucking up for years.


The dems didn't have a problem coming up with someone.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2016)

spandy said:


> You need to pick a stage of grief and finish it off and move on to the next.
> 
> This back and forth can't be good for your health.
> 
> ...


Shut up spandex.

I'm not good with such a bold display of election thievery.

Why are you?


----------



## spandy (Jun 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Shut up spandex.
> 
> I'm not good with such a bold display of election thievery.
> 
> Why are you?


Thievery? You have to have the votes first to have them stolen from you.









schuylaar said:


> The dems didn't have a problem coming up with someone.


But they came up with someone people (for whatever crazy fucking reason) are actually supporting. The right came up with a bunch of clowns who couldn't even oust Trump. 

Be thankful for this election cycle. It very well could pave a new path for both sides in future elections.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What happens if the GOP says do over and won't let Trump run in the general?
> 
> Would you vote for who the establishment wants?


And what happens when Trump is elected and you can't post in this boring thread nor sell Bernie bumper stickers? I hear Chik-Fil-A is hiring. At least they came to the aid of Orlando with free food and tea, an event only FOX is reporting. 

Truly an act of Christian love.

http://www.fox5atlanta.com/news/158700906-story


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Shut up spandex.
> 
> I'm not good with such a bold display of election thievery.
> 
> Why are you?


Thievery? Hillary won fair and square. Get over it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> And what happens when Trump is elected and you can't post in this boring thread nor sell Bernie bumper stickers? I hear Chik-Fil-A is hiring. At least they came to the aid of Orlando with free food and tea, an event only FOX is reporting.
> 
> Truly an act of Christian love.
> 
> http://www.fox5atlanta.com/news/158700906-story


Answer the question, old school.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Thievery? Hillary won fair and square. Get over it.


She is being investigated for voter fraud so probably not fair and square. Also my state Sanders won by 20% and Hitlary got the same amount of delegates.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 14, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> She is being investigated for voter fraud so probably not fair and square. Also my state Sanders won by 20% and Hitlary got the same amount of delegates.


So? She's being investigated for all kinds of corruption & breaking the law, including their foundation transactions. But the Clinton's are as slippery as a barrel full of eels.

By law and the DNC policies, their by laws, etc. Clinton won fair and square. Doesn't mean it's fair regarding the super delegates.

What clear thinking intelligent person would want either of these batshit crazies? And Trump isn't much better but the people have spoken.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> *What a total moron you are.*


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Thievery? Hillary won fair and square. Get over it.


Wow..looks like your new savior is getting the bums rush..no longer a media darling.

Once the GOP establishment chooses someone new, will you be voting for that person?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>



It's actually kind of sad the very first republican nominee the people chose, is going to be replaced.

Wonder how they're gonna pull it off?

Any ideas?

Betchya this is the one time Lindsay Graham (through the tears) wishes he were a dem.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> It's actually kind of sad the very first republican nominee the the people chose, is going to be replaced.
> 
> Wonder how they're gonna pull it off?
> 
> ...



Ron Paul lost!!!! 

No wait... (Rob Roy looks at his notes and clears his throat and begins again)


Bernie Sanders lost !!!


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


>


It is rigged.

Even the Ruskies are hacking the DNC for Hillaries secrets.



DWS says her leaving the DNC is NOT gonna be part of the Clinton-Sanders deal..trouble for her is..it's the ONE thing Sanders wants.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Ron Paul lost!!!!
> 
> No wait... (Rob Roy looks at his notes and clears his throat and begins again)
> 
> ...


Next time get a TelePrompTer..Mr. Trump

Are you sticking with Vermin Supreme again this cycle?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> It is rigged.
> 
> Even the Ruskies are hacking the DNC for Hillaries secrets.
> 
> ...


Sanders should have gotten out earlier. He lost some leverage with Cali lost, New Jersey beat down and the DC ass whooping.
So he is going to waste his little bit of capital on Debbie. Silly and petty. He needs to look at the long game...oops he pretty old so never mind that


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>



Ain't that the truth^^^^^

The artists rendition has her looking a bit crazed.

I can feel the wheels of no change grinding even slower..for the next..eight..yeeearrrrrsssss.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Ain't that the truth^^^^^
> 
> The artists rendition has her looking a bit crazed.
> 
> I can feel the wheels of no change grinding even slower..for the next..eight..yeeearrrrrsssss.


So let's do something about that. 

Citizen activism is the only way forward.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Schuy.......
> 
> Hillary is going to be our next potus
> 
> ...


You must get all of your political info from msm.
If you actually knew who she really was, you would run from her. 
Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I love hillary


www.ifyoulikehillary.com


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I like Hillary, and i'm far from a low informational voter.
> Along with 3.5 million other people, we think hillary is a better candidate


You must be a paid shill


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Hillary doesn't need Bernies supporters, she had 3M more votes.
> 
> I'm sure she'll do fine without us.


She stole those votes.
Why were her rallys 3 rows deep?
200 people show up, and she wins?
Also, I witnessed attempted fraud at my local convention. Hillary people thought they could lie about their numbers to get more rep at the state level, then put forth a motion to suspend the rest of the voting! I spoke up, and they tried having me kicked out. Security toad put his hand on me, then his wrist was sprained, and he was crying. The police were called, and they explained to them that I was in the right, and not to interfere with my constitutional rights. I exercised my 1st amendment rights, and walked back in there. 
Bernie won.
This is one example of many across the nation. Fuck her, and her supporters.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 15, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> She stole those votes.
> Why were her rallys 3 rows deep?
> 200 people show up, and she wins?
> Also, I witnessed attempted fraud at my local convention. Hillary people thought they could lie about their numbers to get more rep at the state level, then put forth a motion to suspend the rest of the voting! I spoke up, and they tried having me kicked out. Security toad put his hand on me, then his wrist was sprained, and he was crying. The police were called, and they explained to them that I was in the right, and not to interfere with my constitutional rights. I exercised my 1st amendment rights, and walked back in there.
> ...


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


>


Real funny.
This is typical of your ilk. Doesn't change the truth.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 15, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> You must be a paid shill


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 15, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> She stole those votes.
> Why were her rallys 3 rows deep?
> 200 people show up, and she wins?
> Also, I witnessed attempted fraud at my local convention. Hillary people thought they could lie about their numbers to get more rep at the state level, then put forth a motion to suspend the rest of the voting! I spoke up, and they tried having me kicked out. Security toad put his hand on me, then his wrist was sprained, and he was crying. The police were called, and they explained to them that I was in the right, and not to interfere with my constitutional rights. I exercised my 1st amendment rights, and walked back in there.
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


>


set me up with some of this paying to shill gig.

i just shill for free because she is the most qualified candidate in my lifetime.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> she is the most qualified candidate in my lifetime.


Yup


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So let's do something about that.
> 
> Citizen activism is the only way forward.


I did:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/excuse-me-the-official-bernie-sanders-for-president-2016-thread.879964/


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 15, 2016)

Boom!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> set me up with some of this paying to shill gig.
> 
> i just shill for free because she is the most qualified candidate in my lifetime.


Ah. So you're supporting the establishment figure because you believe she represents your interests. 

She has the experience, certainly. The only problem with her qualifications are the various monied interests she's taken bribery money from. 

I KNOW it's not illegal. That doesn't make it any less wrong or corrosive to our society.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3708944


I'm actually not salty that Bernie didn't win. I am just laughing at the fools who support her and DT.
My Bernie sticker will stay on my truck to show people a few years from now that I didn't choose more regime change wars, and bad trade deals. You guys did. 
Good job.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Ah. So you're supporting the establishment figure because you believe she represents your interests.
> 
> She has the experience, certainly. The only problem with her qualifications are the various monied interests she's taken bribery money from.
> 
> I KNOW it's not illegal. That doesn't make it any less wrong or corrosive to our society.


her positions have shifted more towards bernie's this whole time. bernie's rhetoric has had more influence on her than all this establishment bribe money. this is demonstrable.

so why don't you focus more on bernie's plan for a whole new congress instead of attacking your best hope for progress?

a whole new congress will put far more pressure on hillary than throwing away your swing vote to let trump get in.

think about this for a second.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> her positions have shifted more towards bernie's this whole time. bernie's rhetoric has had more influence on her than all this establishment bribe money. this is demonstrable.
> 
> so why don't you focus more on bernie's plan for a whole new congress instead of attacking your best hope for progress?
> 
> ...


Do you actually believe that the queen of flip-flops will go against the money that backs her?
She has always said what she thinks will get her in with the voters. Her principles change a whole lot, when it suits her.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> her positions have shifted more towards bernie's this whole time. bernie's rhetoric has had more influence on her than all this establishment bribe money. this is demonstrable.
> 
> so why don't you focus more on bernie's plan for a whole new congress instead of attacking your best hope for progress?
> 
> ...


It would be much better if both Bernie is in the White House AND there's a newly progressive Congress.

Having listened to her rhetoric, she's made precious few promises to the left that I've discerned, all the whole carefully leaving her options open to maintain fealty to her sources of money. 

Besides, I'm aware of no effective mechanism to hold her accountable for actually living up to any of those promises once she's elected. 

So she can lie her ass off. Fuck, man, she's not even doing that very well.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 15, 2016)

Electing Bernie Sanders is easy; just write him in!


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I'm actually not salty that Bernie didn't win. I am just laughing at the fools who support her and DT.
> My Bernie sticker will stay on my truck to show people a few years from now that I didn't choose more regime change wars, and bad trade deals. You guys did.
> Good job.


Bully for you!!!

But you won't need to wait years..

<schuylaar alphabetically arranges trolling material>


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Electing Bernie Sanders is easy; just write him in!


Got dat damn right..


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Next time get a TelePrompTer..Mr. Trump
> 
> Are you sticking with Vermin Supreme again this cycle?



Yes.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> her positions have shifted more towards bernie's this whole time. bernie's rhetoric has had more influence on her than all this establishment bribe money. this is demonstrable.
> 
> so why don't you focus more on bernie's plan for a whole new congress instead of attacking your best hope for progress?
> 
> ...


Why would you vote for someone who needs to be 'pressured' into doing the right thing, Bucky?

Think about this for a second.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Why would you vote for someone who needs to be 'pressured' into doing the right thing, Bucky?
> 
> Think about this for a second.


Let it go already. You lost.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 16, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Yes.


Is mr supreme still alive and does he have a new boot for his head this year?

Did anyone ever do a story on who this guy is IRL?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Let it go already. You lost.


'No, he's not going to end it'.
~Jeff Weaver Sanders Manager on pending press conference


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Is mr supreme still alive and does he have a new boot for his head this year?
> 
> Did anyone ever do a story on who this guy is IRL?


Alive ? Yes, very much.

Yes, he has several boots he uses. I suspect some are new.

Yes, "in real life", he lives in the north shore area of Massachusetts, and has some interesting yard decorations.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Let it go already. You lost.


Why would you?

Answer the question, weak link.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 16, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Alive ? Yes, very much.
> 
> Yes, he has several boots he uses. I suspect some are new.
> 
> Yes, "in real life", he lives in the north shore area of Massachusetts, and has some interesting yard decorations.


Nice..I have to google him.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## spandy (Jun 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> 'No, he's not going to end it'.
> ~Jeff Weaver Sanders Manager on pending press conference


“ And if Secretary Clinton is the nominee, I will certainly support her.” - Bernie Sanders

So is he a liar, or just holding on to his 15 minutes a bit longer?

He doesn't have to end it. The voters did that for him already.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 16, 2016)

spandy said:


> “ And if Secretary Clinton is the nominee, I will certainly support her.” - Bernie Sanders
> 
> So is he a liar, or just holding on to his 15 minutes a bit longer?
> 
> He doesn't have to end it. The voters did that for him already.


On turning his base over to Hillary:

“We’re not a movement where I can snap my fingers and say to you or to anybody else what you should do, that you should all listen to me,” Mr Sanders told the audience member, who is also a supporter of the Vermont senator. “You shouldn’t. You make these decisions yourself.”


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 16, 2016)

spandy said:


> “ And if Secretary Clinton is the nominee, I will certainly support her.” - Bernie Sanders
> 
> So is he a liar, or just holding on to his 15 minutes a bit longer?
> 
> He doesn't have to end it. The voters did that for him already.


Lol
Fbi investigation ongoing, it's wise to stay in.
The voters actually chose Bernie, but got cheated. Kind of like in the 2008 primary, when Obama got zero votes in HARLEM!
Lucky for him he had establishment backing.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 16, 2016)

It think it's comical that Hillary's supporters think Bernie's voters will automatically switch to her. Like we are supposed to, or something.
Well, we are all pretty much independents, so no.
I would rather see trump make a mockery of this country, than vote for a piece of shit like her.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I would rather see trump make a mockery of this country, than vote for a piece of shit like her.


Don't you think that is kind of irresponsible? Letting an un-experienced, bankrupting, racist, shit-for-brains-lunatic destroy any and all progress just because you don't agree with some of her policies?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 16, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Don't you think that is kind of irresponsible? Letting an un-experienced, bankrupting, racist, shit-for-brains-lunatic destroy any and all progress just because you don't agree with some of her policies?


No. Not at all.
I think it is more irresponsible to elect Hillary Clinton. I would take 4 years of trump, over 8 of Hillary. 
Hillary will destroy progress. We will see more private prisons for profit, the further decline of the middle class, and more war with her.
With trump, we will see a bunch of bickering, and maybe an assassination.
There will be no giant wall, and I doubt we will ban Muslims. We will see a bunch of pissed off politicians, crying all the time. Like usual.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 16, 2016)

Hillary is the lesser of two evils


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> No. Not at all.
> I think it is more irresponsible to elect Hillary Clinton. I would take 4 years of trump, over 8 of Hillary.
> Hillary will destroy progress. We will see more private prisons for profit, the further decline of the middle class, and more war with her.
> .


I would think Trump's complete lack of foreign policy experience would more likely be the cause for "more war". As far as the middle class goes - Hill has been pissing on trickle-down economics, and fighting for middle-class wage increases. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/07/13/hillary-clinton-2016-_n_7784722.html

So, I am confused about your line of reasoning here.


GardenGnome83 said:


> With trump, we will see a bunch of bickering, and maybe an assassination.
> There will be no giant wall, and I doubt we will ban Muslims. We will see a bunch of pissed off politicians, crying all the time. Like usual.


God, I hope he is assassinated. I mean, the fact that he would even _imply _that we should build a wall, and ban Muslims is enough to make me want to shoot the cunt myself.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> No. Not at all.
> I think it is more irresponsible to elect Hillary Clinton. I would take 4 years of trump, over 8 of Hillary.
> Hillary will destroy progress. We will see more private prisons for profit, the further decline of the middle class, and more war with her.
> With trump, we will see a bunch of bickering, and maybe an assassination.
> There will be no giant wall, and I doubt we will ban Muslims. We will see a bunch of pissed off politicians, crying all the time. Like usual.


"honey, they are out of your favorite soda"

"that's OK, i'll drink some bleach instead. buy bleach"


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 16, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I would think Trump's complete lack of foreign policy experience would more likely be the cause for "more war". As far as the middle class goes - Hill has been pissing on trickle-down economics, and fighting for middle-class wage increases. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/07/13/hillary-clinton-2016-_n_7784722.html
> 
> So, I am confused about your line of reasoning here.
> 
> God, I hope he is assassinated. I mean, the fact that he would even _imply _that we should build a wall, and ban Muslims is enough to make me want to shoot the cunt myself.


Oh man, you buy that shit? Lol
Trump won't have the backing to do anything he wants. He's an outsider.
Hillary Clinton is the definition of insider.
She has been "acting" like she cares about the middle class, but she could give a shit.
Huffpo is not reliable when it comes to unbiased reporting on Clinton.
Do you really think she is for the people?
If so, why? Please, give us examples of her being a champion for the poor.
I would compile a list, but everything I would say is already in this thread.
How do you explain away that vid of her lying for 13 minutes? Flippity floppity, that bitch is is not trustworthy.
Don't forget her experience starting regime change wars!


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> "honey, they are out of your favorite soda"
> 
> "that's OK, i'll drink some bleach instead. buy bleach"


With hillary, it's more of the same old bullshit and lies. Maybe if trump gets elected, people will actually rise up and take this country back. That would be great.
Better than a bitter old hag who thinks she is next in line to be crowned.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Do you really think she is for the people?
> If so, why? Please, give us examples of her being a champion for the poor.


children's health insurance program.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Oh man, you buy that shit? Lol
> Trump won't have the backing to do anything he wants. He's an outsider.
> Hillary Clinton is the definition of insider.
> She has been "acting" like she cares about the middle class, but she could give a shit.
> ...


At this point it doesn't really matter what I think about her. She is going to win. I mean, you talk about lying, flip flopping, etc. and how detrimental that will be for us and in the same breath you say you would gladly give the keys to the country to a racist, in-experienced, shit-for-brains cunt like Trump. It just feels disingenuous, man.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> With hillary, it's more of the same old bullshit and lies. Maybe if trump gets elected, people will actually rise up and take this country back. That would be great.
> Better than a bitter old hag who thinks she is next in line to be crowned.


"dude, i couldn't find any pot"

"that's fine, i'll take some crack instead. buy some crack"


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> "dude, i couldn't find any pot"
> 
> "that's fine, i'll take some crack instead. buy some crack"


That about sums it up, huh. Smh.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> children's health insurance program.


Designed for people who make too much money to qualify for medicaid, but can't afford to buy policies. Sounds like single payer would eliminate all that bullshit.
In 1993, Hillary Clinton cost taxpayers 145 million dollars on hillarycare. She had a single payer option, but quickly flip flopped to soothe her and Bill's backers.
A waste of 145 mil, as first lady.
Now she supported the tpp (until Bernie gained steam), opposes single payer (unless she flipped on that too), and has played a major role in brutal conflicts that are power plays. 
Dude, this bitch is as bad as Skeletor!


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> "dude, i couldn't find any pot"
> 
> "that's fine, i'll take some crack instead. buy some crack"


I'm not voting for either. I'm voting for Sanders. Write in!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Sounds like single payer would eliminate all that bullshit.


good thing trump is for single payer.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 16, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> That about sums it up, huh. Smh.


Lol, you guys are choosing heroin over pot, with Hillary over Bernie.
Bunch of seriously ignorant people for stoners.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I'm not voting for either. I'm voting for Sanders. Write in!


"hey dude, none of these chicks are going for my pickup lines"

"want to have anal sex with me then?"

"sure!"


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> good thing trump is for single payer.


I couldn't care less. I'm voting Sanders.
I'm not going to be a lemming, like you.
There's a cliff up there...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Lol, you guys are choosing heroin over pot, with Hillary over Bernie.
> Bunch of seriously ignorant people for stoners.


Hey. Fuck you! I like Heroin!


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 16, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Hey. Fuck you! I like Heroin!


Lol, it doesn't surprise me! You chose Hillary.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 16, 2016)

The biggest problems in this country are money in politics and our foreign policy..Hillary will only fuel that fire, I doubt Trump could be worse than Clinton..both are huge pieces of shit and I'll never vote for either.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I couldn't care less. I'm voting Sanders.
> I'm not going to be a lemming, like you.
> There's a cliff up there...






I'm voting Bernie or Johnson.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm voting Bernie or Johnson.


so your either going to vote for a democratic socialist or a socially moderate republican?

that makes literally no sense.

hillary and bernie vote together 93% of the time. that would be a less retarded swapout.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 16, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm voting Bernie or Johnson.


Johnson would be better than trump or hill, but Stein is more like Bernie, while Johnson is a little right leaning.
I would take either over the big party choices.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Johnson would be better than trump or hill, but Stein is more like Bernie, while Johnson is a little right leaning.
> I would take either over the big party choices.


johnson is a fucking republican. and you are a retarded person.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Johnson would be better than trump or hill, but Stein is more like Bernie, while Johnson is a little right leaning.
> I would take either over the big party choices.


Vermin Supreme - your thoughts?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so your either going to vote for a democratic socialist or a socially moderate republican?
> 
> that makes literally no sense.
> 
> hillary and bernie vote together 93% of the time. that would be a less retarded swapout.


Please read this.
www.politifact.com/punditfact/article/2015/sep/02/11-examples-hillary-clinton-and-bernie-sanders-hol/


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 16, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Vermin Supreme - your thoughts?


Better than Hillary.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Better than Hillary.


What if she started wearing a rubber boot, and promised us all ponies? Not even then?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 16, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> What if she started wearing a rubber boot, and promised us all ponies? Not even then?


Just another flip flop.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 16, 2016)

Tough crowd in here.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 16, 2016)

Lol, it was funny @.Pinworm.
I actually lol'd


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Wow..looks like your new savior is getting the bums rush..no longer a media darling.
> 
> Once the GOP establishment chooses someone new, will you be voting for that person?


There will not be anyone new. How absurd.

Call into Austin talk radio this morning, 590 am Todd and Don show, by an hispanic who's voting for Trump. Said he was sick of the left pandering to minorities....stated they (democRATS) haven't done a thing for any minority but keep them down, not providing the means or tools for self empowerment which is the ONLY way out of poverty.

Minorities are too stupid to realize how they're being played for a tool.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Lol, you guys are choosing heroin over pot, with Hillary over Bernie.
> Bunch of seriously ignorant people for stoners.


Sanders supporters really don't have a clue. Hillary supporters are as corrupt as she is by association.

Wish Cruz or Rubio was in but the people have spoken.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Let it go already. You lost.


Uhhhhhh..nope.

Answer the question, weak link.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> There will not be anyone new. How absurd.
> 
> Call into Austin talk radio this morning, 590 am Todd and Don show, by an hispanic who's voting for Trump. Said he was sick of the left pandering to minorities....stated they (democRATS) haven't a thing for any minority.
> 
> Very true, but most are too stupid to realize how they're being played as a tool.


Wait, so you're telling me there are _other_ stupid people in Texas, too?

I'm shocked 





<-- see look, that's my shocked face


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> It think it's comical that Hillary's supporters think Bernie's voters will automatically switch to her. Like we are supposed to, or something.
> Well, we are all pretty much independents, so no.
> I would rather see trump make a mockery of this country, than vote for a piece of shit like her.


And there you have it..it's a matter of principle

At least Sanders supporters can explain why they won't vote for Clinton; unlike Clinton supporters who can't/won't even explain why they are.

Maybe they don't know?<shrug>


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 16, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> There will not be anyone new. How absurd.
> 
> Call into Austin talk radio this morning, 590 am Todd and Don show, by an hispanic who's voting for Trump. Said he was sick of the left pandering to minorities....stated they (democRATS) haven't done a thing for any minority but keep them down, not providing the means or tools for self empowerment which is the ONLY way out of poverty.
> 
> Minorities are too stupid to realize how they're being played for a tool.



Have you ever heard of Clayton Bigsby?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Uhhhhhh..nope.


This is exactly what I mean about Sander's supporters not having a clue. Damnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 16, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Sanders supporters really don't have a clue. Hillary supporters are as corrupt as she is by association.
> 
> Wish Cruz or Rubio was in but the people have spoken.


Why on earth would you want either of those two weirdos?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Why on earth would you want either of those two weirdos?


One day when you're older and wiser you'll figure it out.

And Sanders is not a weirdo, eh? And we wonder why America has gone to hell in a hand basket.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 16, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> One day when you're older and wiser you may figure it out.


Lol, two brain dead conservative christian republicans? No thanks.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Lol, two brain dead conservative christian republicans? No thanks.


In a debate any one of those two would wipe the floor with Sanders by giving him a taste of reality. They both have a grasp on what it takes to run a country economically and deal with world security. If you'd just listen to their message other than total Sanders bullshit, pie in the sky crap you might have a clue. Check out Venezuela.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> And there you have it..it's a matter of principle
> 
> At least Sanders supporters can explain why they won't vote for Clinton; unlike Clinton supporters who won't even explain why they're for her.
> 
> Maybe they don't know?<shrug>


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 16, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> In a debate any one of those two would wipe the floor with Sanders by giving him a taste of reality. They both have a grasp on what it takes to run a country economically and deal with world security and such if you'd just listen to a message other than total bullshit, pie in the sky crap. You need to check out Venezuela.


Not a chance.
By the way, we work.
I'm a journeyman welder. 
The thing is, I care about the future of this country.
Cruz or Rubio would mix church into state, and maybe persecute others for their differing opinions.
That tired ass meme holds no water. Try again, but you won't be taken seriously. You want Cruz or Rubio lol


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 16, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> In a debate any one of those two would wipe the floor with Sanders by giving him a taste of reality. They both have a grasp on what it takes to run a country economically and deal with world security. If you'd just listen to their message other than total Sanders bullshit, pie in the sky crap you might have a clue. Check out Venezuela.


You seem to be a bright and shiny star and I want to hitch my wagon to it.

I want to hear about you, maybe read your newsletter. Maybe you should post some more memes to help me understand you.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 16, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> One day when you're older and wiser you'll figure it out.
> 
> And Sanders is not a weirdo, eh? And we wonder why America has gone to hell in a hand basket.


I would like to read your blog and perhaps negotiate the purchase of some of your unwashed socks. I want your being to wash over me like a warm wave of Lonestar.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> You are a punk ass bitch, who's only arguments are lies and misrepresentations. You're like a little butthurt kid, who plugs his ears in an argument.
> Hillary Clinton is the Republican.
> DINO
> You know what THAT means.
> So fuck you, and your moronic way of rationalizing why it's ok to elect a criminal.


hillary clinton is actually a democrat.

and gary johnson is actually a republican. 

and hillary clinton has not been convicted of any crimes, thus not a criminal.

you are wrong on every front.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2016)

and he never helps other democrat candidates. hillary always helps her fellow democrats.

it's a team game.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


>


He also got caught funneling campaign contributions to his wife and other family members. He's a crook.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> He also got caught funneling campaign contributions to his wife and other family members. He's a crook.


are you fucking blind, you dumb racist geezer?

i posted where every single last texas republican does the same exact thing, but in much greater amounts.

bernie paid his wife a meager amount of about $20k for two years worth of consultation. your beloved texas republicans make that pale in comparison.

you dumb fucking hypocrite.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2016)

http://www.txdemocrats.org/press/george-p-bush-joins-texas-republican-culture-of-corruption-hires-29-political-cronies-ignores-state-hiring-law

*George P. Bush Joins Texas Republican Culture of Corruption: Hires 29 Political Cronies & Ignores State Hiring Law*


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Not a chance.
> By the way, we work.
> I'm a journeyman welder.
> The thing is, I care about the future of this country.


No you don't, you care about some communist labor union getting you all the bennies they can....as you pay their outrageous dues and are beholden to them.

You work, eh? It's 4:15 EST. Quit work a tad bit early today?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2016)

http://www.houstonchronicle.com/news/politics/texas/article/Texas-officials-frequently-ignore-hiring-law-for-6576780.php

*Texas officials frequently ignore hiring law for friends, campaign workers*


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> http://www.txdemocrats.org/press/george-p-bush-joins-texas-republican-culture-of-corruption-hires-29-political-cronies-ignores-state-hiring-law
> 
> *George P. Bush Joins Texas Republican Culture of Corruption: Hires 29 Political Cronies & Ignores State Hiring Law*


Your absurd source sucks as bad as you do.

Nice try.....penis breath.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> http://www.txdemocrats.org/press/george-p-bush-joins-texas-republican-culture-of-corruption-hires-29-political-cronies-ignores-state-hiring-law
> 
> *George P. Bush Joins Texas Republican Culture of Corruption: Hires 29 Political Cronies & Ignores State Hiring Law*


_Among the hires, Bush gave state jobs to, “ two of his law school classmates, two relatives of members of two Bush presidential administrations and at least three other people with ties to the family or other political leaders.”_

Another fucking Bush. Jesusfuck.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Your absurd source sucks as bad as you do.
> 
> Nice try.....penis breath.


you dumb.

http://www.houstonchronicle.com/news/politics/texas/article/Bush-reboot-of-land-office-has-campaign-family-6515179.php

*George P. Bush 'reboot' of land office has campaign, family ties*
*Many of agency's top jobs weren't publicly posted*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2016)

this happens with every single last republican in texas. they all hire family and give them inflated wages.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Don't you remember? Everything is bigger in Texas!

Especially the stupidity, lying, and cheating.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 16, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Don't you remember? Everything is bigger in Texas!
> 
> Especially the stupidity, lying, and cheating.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 16, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Don't you remember? Everything is bigger in Texas!
> 
> Especially the stupidity, lying, and cheating.


So says the imposter.

Where IS potroast and how's he doing?


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


>







Lol..that is pretty good..first non shit post you've made in weeks in this thread.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so your either going to vote for a democratic socialist or a socially moderate republican?
> 
> that makes literally no sense.
> 
> hillary and bernie vote together 93% of the time. that would be a less retarded swapout.




Both are kinda outsiders, I like Johnson ending the war on drugs, I love Bernie, his foreign policy and getting money out of elections would be huge..I like Stein too..I don't want a party lackey that will spend the next 4 years repaying favors.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hillary clinton is actually a democrat.
> 
> and gary johnson is actually a republican.
> 
> ...


Nananananananana, I can't hear you...


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 16, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> No you don't, you care about some communist labor union getting you all the bennies they can....as you pay their outrageous dues and are beholden to them.
> 
> You work, eh? It's 4:15 EST. Quit work a tad bit early today?


Ever hear of a vacation fund, big guy?
Its a union perk.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Ever hear of a vacation fund, big guy?
> Its a union perk.


Communist? Haha!
My 32 dollars a month for better bennies and pay is pretty good!


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 16, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Don't you remember? Everything is bigger in Texas!
> 
> Especially the stupidity, lying, and cheating.


 Yes but they are trying to get the libs to go elsewhere to solve that very problem.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 16, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> No you don't, you care about some communist labor union getting you all the bennies they can....as you pay their outrageous dues and are beholden to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I can tell you have never been in a union, outrageous dues? ..cmon, 250$ quarterly to earn 51$ hourly..seems like a no brainer, what meathead wouldn't want to have a place @ the table and collectively bargain a fair wage?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Yes but they are trying to get the libs to go elsewhere to solve that very problem.


texas is gonna be a blue state in another couple decades. just keep up that anti-hispanic rhetoric ya racist retards!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Please read this.
> www.politifact.com/punditfact/article/2015/sep/02/11-examples-hillary-clinton-and-bernie-sanders-hol/


I read this and saw a consistent pattern; Bernie has a clear and long standing position, one I agree with. Mrs Clinton very often has a 'vague' position because her campaign won't address the issue. 

Mrs Clinton does not have my vote. On all the issues in the article above, I side with Mr Sanders' position- and his is far clearer than Shillary's. 

I'm voting FOR Mr Sanders because his policy stances mirror my own. That's a damned logical reason to vote for someone. 

Voting for Shillary 'because Chump!' says nothing about what she's actually for and is thus frankly a pretty shitty excuse for a reason to support her.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 16, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Don't you remember? Everything is bigger in Texas!
> 
> Especially the stupidity, lying, and cheating.


Everything's bigger in Texas except wages.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Ever hear of a vacation fund, big guy?
> Its a union perk.


Portable pensions are a good perk too. Also, quit job and move to another place to work, don't lose health care benefits. Its gives a lot of freedom of choice of where to work.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Portable pensions are a good perk too. Also, quit job and move to another place to work, don't lose health care benefits. Its gives a lot of freedom of choice of where to work.


i still don't get why the right, and people like ben carson and rend pawl, says that healthcare reform makes us "slaves". they literally say that.

the truth is that good healthcare gives americans more freedom and liberty.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i still don't get why the right, and people like ben carson and rend pawl, says that healthcare reform makes us "slaves". they literally say that.
> 
> the truth is that good healthcare gives americans more freedom and liberty.


Absolutely true. I hung in there working a shitty job for exactly that reason. As soon as I could I got out of Dodge but for a while there I felt suffocated. Universal healthcare would promote freedom in the work place and in my opinion, entrepreneurship because a person wouldn't be risking their children's access to health care on top of taking a risk to start a new business.

I'm also astounded by low wage worker's antipathy to unions for the same reason. Why do they scoff at people who have better working conditions, pay and benefits?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm also astounded by low wage worker's antipathy to unions for the same reason. Why do they scoff at people who have better working conditions, pay and benefits?


Schadenfreude? Cynically played by right wing media?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Schadenfreude? Cynically played by right wing media?


But they are the ones with the misfortune to not be paid well, so they scoff in vain.
It's like weird, projected schadenfreude.
A puzzling state of mind for sure...


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 17, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> But they are the ones with the misfortune to not be paid well, so they scoff in vain.
> It's like weird, projected schadenfreude.
> A puzzling state of mind for sure...


Republican and poor is a decent synonym for intellectually slow and impressionable. 

This is what studies of republicans have already shown.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Republican and poor is a decent synonym for intellectually slow and impressionable.
> 
> This is what studies of republicans have already shown.


Yep. Ripe for politicians to manipulate!
I went to Arkansas, and it was like another world, man. It's dumbfounding to see it in such a high concentration, in public.
We gotta straighten shit out, and soon.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> children's health insurance program.


That was in the 80s what has she done since then? Lying doesn't count.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I would think Trump's complete lack of foreign policy experience would more likely be the cause for "more war". As far as the middle class goes - Hill has been pissing on trickle-down economics, and fighting for middle-class wage increases. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/07/13/hillary-clinton-2016-_n_7784722.html
> 
> So, I am confused about your line of reasoning here.
> 
> God, I hope he is assassinated. I mean, the fact that he would even _imply _that we should build a wall, and ban Muslims is enough to make me want to shoot the cunt myself.



You're forgetting one thing here..Trump was the choice of 'the people'.

Even though he is who he is, I have more respect for that part of the process than the supposedly 'democratic' portion.

You're doing the same to the GOPers that you did to Sanders supporters.

*you, implies dems.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Nice..I have to google him.





UncleBuck said:


> i still don't get why the right, and people like ben carson and rend pawl, says that healthcare reform makes us "slaves". they literally say that.
> 
> the truth is that good healthcare gives americans more freedom and liberty.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Don't you think that is kind of irresponsible? Letting an un-experienced, bankrupting, racist, shit-for-brains-lunatic destroy any and all progress just because you don't agree with some of her policies?


I think it's irresponsible to tell people who to vote.

I think it's irresponsible to select a candidate based upon special interest.

I think it's irresponsible to let survivors of the victims of gun violence think they will ever get any gun restrictions as a result of their loved one dying in mass shooting.

I think it's irresponsible..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 3710156


Ahhhhhhhhh mr squatch has a message for us this morning..care to expand fuzz face?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Hillary is the lesser of two evils


That's not how you vote and you know it..let's vote for the one that has lees stench?

How about the one with no stench?

Oh that's right that wouldn't go over well with your masters at the DNC.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I think it's irresponsible to tell people who to vote.
> 
> I think it's irresponsible to select a candidate based upon special interest.
> 
> ...


Good murnin schuy. I am not telling anyone to vote in any direction. .I think it's irresponsible to do that. I think it's irresponsible to shit on our best chance for progress. I think it's irresponsible to let trump supporters speak about their beliefs publicly. I think it's irresponsible to grill a cheese sammy without adding jalapenos. I think it's irresponsible to wipe back to front. I mean, no one wants a bladder infection. Right?




Here is some Irukandji x 198 G13/HP. - How is your grow going?

PS - I love you.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I would think Trump's complete lack of foreign policy experience would more likely be the cause for "more war". As far as the middle class goes - Hill has been pissing on trickle-down economics, and fighting for middle-class wage increases. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/07/13/hillary-clinton-2016-_n_7784722.html
> 
> So, I am confused about your line of reasoning here.
> 
> God, I hope he is assassinated. I mean, the fact that he would even _imply _that we should build a wall, and ban Muslims is enough to make me want to shoot the cunt myself.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 3710160


Cali blinders?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Good murnin schuy. I am not telling anyone to vote in any direction. .I think it's irresponsible to do that. I think it's irresponsible to shit on our best chance for progress. I think it's irresponsible to let trump supporters speak about their beliefs publicly. I think it's irresponsible to grill a cheese sammy without adding jalapenos. I think it's irresponsible to wipe back to front. I mean, no one wants a bladder infection. Right?
> 
> View attachment 3710159
> 
> ...


Good morning little brother..I love you and want to roll neked in your plants

No grow right now


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Good morning little brother..I love you and want to roll neked in your plants
> 
> No grow right now


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh mr squatch has a message for us this morning..care to expand fuzz face?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 17, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 3710174


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3710177


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 17, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 3710184


----------



## spandy (Jun 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> On turning his base over to Hillary:
> 
> “We’re not a movement where I can snap my fingers and say to you or to anybody else what you should do, that you should all listen to me,” Mr Sanders told the audience member, who is also a supporter of the Vermont senator. “You shouldn’t. You make these decisions yourself.”



Yes please bernbabies, vote for him, all of you should!

Your foot stomping will put Trump in the WH for sure.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 17, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


Shits dank, cuzin.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 17, 2016)

I try.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 17, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Yep. Ripe for politicians to manipulate!
> I went to Arkansas, and it was like another world, man. It's dumbfounding to see it in such a high concentration, in public.
> We gotta straighten shit out, and soon.


I used to live there. Parts of it really are like a third world country. 

Sad to hear that thirty years hasn't changed anything for the better.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You're forgetting one thing here..Trump was the choice of 'the people'.
> 
> Even though he is who he is, I have more respect for that part of the process than the supposedly 'democratic' portion.
> 
> ...


You can shout as loud as you like but it won't change the fact that Hillary got more votes than Bernie did by a very large margin. Everything else you say about the decision by the people to put Hillary up against Trump is just fever dreams.
I'm not saying who you should vote for. I'm just saying you are sounding like a heartbroken teen who's crush just wanted to be a friend.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 17, 2016)

If this country doesn't want Bernie Sanders, then it deserves what it gets. 

I just hope we survive the experience.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If this country doesn't want Bernie Sanders, then it deserves what it gets.
> 
> I just hope we survive the experience.


The country has firmly rejected Bernie. I think we will survive.


----------



## spandy (Jun 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The country has firmly rejected Bernie. I think we will survive.



Yet Bernie still refuses to concede. Must need a couple more dollars from his loyal supporters. I hear private islands are expensive these days. 

Maybe he hates Hillary that much that he is purposefully trying to split the vote, which at this point is going to happen anyway because bernie babies are fucking hardcore, so its gotta be the island. Maybe a couple hyper cars?

President Trump coming to a theater near you in 216 days.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 17, 2016)

Lol


spandy said:


> Yet Bernie still refuses to concede. Must need a couple more dollars from his loyal supporters. I hear private islands are expensive these days.
> 
> Maybe he hates Hillary that much that he is purposefully trying to split the vote, which at this point is going to happen anyway because bernie babies are fucking hardcore, so its gotta be the island. Maybe a couple hyper cars?
> 
> President Trump coming to a theater near you in 216 days.


 Sorry, but no. The trump train stands no chance against the queen of voter fraud!
Bernie is in because the FBI is still in.
Trump said he had ammo on Clinton, but where is it? It's too early to release it now, because Bernie is there, and his numbers are way better against trump. So will he wait until right before the election? Maybe, but she cheats, so it likely won't matter.


----------



## spandy (Jun 17, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Lol
> 
> Sorry, but no. The trump train stands no chance against the queen of voter fraud!
> Bernie is in because the FBI is still in.
> Trump said he had ammo on Clinton, but where is it? It's too early to release it now, because Bernie is there, and his numbers are way better against trump. So will he wait until right before the election? Maybe, but she cheats, so it likely won't matter.


You dont pull the nukes out this early, but I too wonder what this ammo he speaks of is.

Cheating aside and with the relentless foot stomping of the bernie babies, this shit is all ready over.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 17, 2016)

spandy said:


> You dont pull the nukes out this early, but I too wonder what this ammo he speaks of is.
> 
> Cheating aside and with the relentless foot stomping of the bernie babies, this shit is all ready over.


jesusfuck you are going to look even dumber than you are soon.

 

just because you are a white supremacist does not excuse you from attending to reality.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I think it's irresponsible to tell people who to vote. ...





schuylaar said:


> That's not how you vote and you know it..


heehee, I'm telling you, ya just can't make this shit up!


----------



## londonfog (Jun 17, 2016)

spandy said:


> You dont pull the nukes out this early, but I too wonder what this ammo he speaks of is.
> 
> Cheating aside and with the relentless foot stomping of the bernie babies, this shit is all ready over.


Trump also sent people down to Hawaii and you wouldn't believe what they found on Obama. Dumb ass people believing Trump


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 17, 2016)

spandy said:


> You dont pull the nukes out this early, but I too wonder what this ammo he speaks of is.
> 
> Cheating aside and with the relentless foot stomping of the bernie babies, this shit is all ready over.


How is it over? Hillary will cheat, and rule for 8 years. Trump will just be Trump.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Designed for people who make too much money to qualify for medicaid, but can't afford to buy policies. Sounds like single payer would eliminate all that bullshit.
> In 1993, Hillary Clinton cost taxpayers 145 million dollars on hillarycare. She had a single payer option, but quickly flip flopped to soothe her and Bill's backers.
> A waste of 145 mil, as first lady.
> Now she supported the tpp (until Bernie gained steam), opposes single payer (unless she flipped on that too), and has played a major role in brutal conflicts that are power plays.
> Dude, this bitch is as bad as Skeletor!


I'm in love..what did you say your name is?

Skeletor


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> How is it over? Hillary will cheat, and rule for 8 years. Trump will just be Trump.


Yeah can't tell them the President doesn't really have any authority and this is a checks and balances system.

The founding father knew someone like Trump would come along..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> johnson is a fucking republican. and you are a retarded person.


Can I keep this one, Bucky, can I, can I?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm voting Bernie or Johnson.


Bernie, please?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> At this point it doesn't really matter what I think about her. She is going to win. I mean, you talk about lying, flip flopping, etc. and how detrimental that will be for us and in the same breath you say you would gladly give the keys to the country to a racist, in-experienced, shit-for-brains cunt like Trump. It just feels disingenuous, man.


Basically, it wouldn't.

Name one thing a president has done for you except health insurance you can't afford, and a really lame $300 tax relief check..that I didn't even get.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


Somehow, I picture her, a female version of Cheney behind the scenes.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Lol
> 
> Sorry, but no. The trump train stands no chance against the queen of voter fraud!
> Bernie is in because the FBI is still in.
> Trump said he had ammo on Clinton, but where is it? It's too early to release it now, because Bernie is there, and his numbers are way better against trump. So will he wait until right before the election? Maybe, but she cheats, so it likely won't matter.


Bingo.

It amazes and amuses me how polls change overnight.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 17, 2016)

spandy said:


> You dont pull the nukes out this early, but I too wonder what this ammo he speaks of is.
> 
> Cheating aside and with the relentless foot stomping of the bernie babies, this shit is all ready over.








Bernie Backers..not babies, the only crying and whining I see is from the Clinton backers..they are throwing a tantrum because most of us won't back this cunt. I agree with ttystik ..if the country isn't wise enough to select Sanders..fuck em, let these rubes learn the hard way.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2016)

spandy said:


> You dont pull the nukes out this early, but I too wonder what this ammo he speaks of is.
> 
> Cheating aside and with the relentless foot stomping of the bernie babies, this shit is all ready over.


Yeah really.. I'm starting to have Trump withdraw, I fully expected a bunch of new things to talk about this week and he's nothing but a disappointment.

I was totally waiting for some good Hillary served up Trump style..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2016)

I've got hiccups.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so your either going to vote for a democratic socialist or a socially moderate republican?
> 
> that makes literally no sense.
> 
> hillary and bernie vote together 93% of the time. that would be a less retarded swapout.


But Hillary takes special interest money cough Iraq cough..its that 7% which turns out to be detrimental to the American people.

She keeps saying 'past performance' about Trump perhaps she should look in the mirror. But pathological liars don't think they're lying.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2016)

My hiccups are gone.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hillary clinton is actually a democrat.
> 
> and gary johnson is actually a republican.
> 
> ...


Shes a liar and a cheat.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


>


I call that being realistic as opposed to delusional.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


>


Citation.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2016)

spandy said:


> Yes please bernbabies, vote for him, all of you should!
> 
> Your foot stomping will put Trump in the WH for sure.


Hillary doesnt need Bernies.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Jun 18, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


KISS HIS HAND.

Except my daughter is gonna have more scholarship offers than she can shake a graduation cap at. 

Not everyone gets the kind of opportunities my kid has gotten, but everyone deserves a top notch education, paid for by our country. Because great minds are a nation's infrastructure just as surely as roads or a power grid.... only better.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Citation.


you are such a low information voter, that we think it best you not vote.
Next time use Google. Now say thank you

https://www.opensecrets.org/politicians/summary.php?cycle=2012&cid=N00000528


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 18, 2016)

Socialism for the uninformed.



ttystikk said:


> I'm voting FOR Mr Sanders because his policy stances mirror my own. That's a damned logical reason to vote for someone.


Problem is, his crazy ideas won't work, they don't create prosperity only tear it down.

Sanders supporters don't think, they "feel". 

Testing easy assumptions against facts reveals uncomfortable truths. 

Read more at: http://www.nationalreview.com/article/436022/bernie-sanders-fans-dont-bother-think?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Saturday Best of 6/4&utm_term=VDHM

http://www.nationalreview.com/article/436022/bernie-sanders-fans-dont-bother-think?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Saturday Best of 6/4&utm_term=VDHM


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2016)

rollitup said:


> heehee, I'm telling you, ya just can't make this shit up!


Thank you for pointing this out.

-however-

How you vote, is different than being told, who to vote.

'How' implies responsibility, which was my point.

Speaking of irresponsible..

I wonder where CheesyAss has been?

Maybe a third job for a pack of gum?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Socialism for the uninformed.
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is, his crazy ideas won't work, they don't create prosperity only tear it down.


How do YOU know?

You're just one old crazy coot from Austin who has a hard on for Trump.


----------



## spandy (Jun 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yeah really.. I'm starting to have Trump withdraw, I fully expected a bunch of new things to talk about this week and he's nothing but a disappointment.
> 
> I was totally waiting for some good Hillary served up Trump style..


I bet he's waiting for Sanders to make his next move, then push the big red button.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 18, 2016)

Facts are seldom allowed to contaminate the beautiful vision of the Left. What matters to the true believers are the ringing slogans, endlessly repeated. When Senator Sanders cries, “The system is rigged!” no one asks, “Just what specifically does that mean?” or “What facts do you have to back that up?”



schuylaar said:


> How do YOU know?
> 
> You're just one old crazy coot from Austin who has a hard on for Trump.









Socialism sounds great. It has always sounded great. And it will probably always continue to sound great. It is only when you go beyond rhetoric, and start looking at hard facts, that socialism turns out to be a big disappointment, if not a disaster. While throngs of young people are cheering loudly for avowed socialist Bernie Sanders, socialism has turned oil-rich Venezuela into a place where there are shortages of everything from toilet paper to beer, where electricity keeps shutting down, and where there are long lines of people hoping to get food, people complaining that they cannot feed their families. With national income going down, and prices going up under triple-digit inflation in Venezuela, these complaints are by no means frivolous. But it is doubtful if the young people cheering for Bernie Sanders have even heard of such things, whether in Venezuela or in other countries around the world that have turned their economies over to politicians and bureaucrats to run. The anti-capitalist policies in Venezuela have worked so well that the number of companies in Venezuela is now a fraction of what it once was. That should certainly reduce capitalist “exploitation,” shouldn’t it?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You're just one old crazy coot from Austin who has a hard on for Trump.


Citation please.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you are such a low information voter, that we think it best you not vote.
> Next time use Google. Now say thank you
> 
> https://www.opensecrets.org/politicians/summary.php?cycle=2012&cid=N00000528


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Citation please.


I asked first.

Like I said..one crazy old coot.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 18, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Yep. Ripe for politicians to manipulate!
> I went to Arkansas, and it was like another world, man. It's dumbfounding to see it in such a high concentration, in public.
> We gotta straighten shit out, and soon.


Clinton was governor of arkansas.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Good murnin schuy. I am not telling anyone to vote in any direction. .I think it's irresponsible to do that. I think it's irresponsible to shit on our best chance for progress. I think it's irresponsible to let trump supporters speak about their beliefs publicly. I think it's irresponsible to grill a cheese sammy without adding jalapenos. I think it's irresponsible to wipe back to front. I mean, no one wants a bladder infection. Right?
> 
> View attachment 3710159
> 
> ...


Very nice. Organic? Sog?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 18, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Facts are seldom allowed to contaminate the beautiful vision of the Left. What matters to the true believers are the ringing slogans, endlessly repeated. When Senator Sanders cries, “The system is rigged!” no one asks, “Just what specifically does that mean?” or “What facts do you have to back that up?”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow lol
Someone thinks we would become Venezuela... Corruption reigns there.
If you truly knew the definitions of socialism and capitalism, you wouldn't use Venezuela as an example. They are words.
Sanders is at best a social-capitalist.
It's a reallocation of revenue. 
I wouldn't expect someone who uses Venezuela as an example to understand the differences.
The worst thing would be a Cruz or Rubio. More tax breaks for wealthy corporations who in turn pay their employees shit.
Either you're for the people, or for the corporations. Which one is it?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> there are shortages of everything from toilet paper to beer, where electricity keeps shutting down, and where there are long lines of people hoping to get food, people complaining that they cannot feed their families. With national income going down, and prices going up


are you describing the stable iraq that george w bush handed off to obama, fish belly?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Facts are seldom allowed to contaminate the beautiful vision of the Left. What matters to the true believers are the ringing slogans, endlessly repeated. When Senator Sanders cries, “The system is rigged!” no one asks, “Just what specifically does that mean?” or “What facts do you have to back that up?”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's plenty of citation on this thread regarding election fraud and the clintons.

You choose not to read, that's not my problem..its yours.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Wow lol
> Someone thinks we would become Venezuela... Corruption reigns there.
> If you truly knew the definitions of socialism and capitalism, you wouldn't use Venezuela as an example. They are words.
> Sanders is at best a social-capitalist.
> ...



And Ben's biggest concerns..shortage of toilet paper and beer.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2016)

Observation:

Want to know what's really a coinkydink?

The difference between Sanders votes and Hillarys votes..the 2.5M difference?

It's the exact same difference percentage wise, in which Hillary get 65% (Sanders 35%) of the vote in states where no paper trail exists..the difference being 30%.

Wait until everyone gets to vote in the General..you men THINK you know what's going to happen?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


>


and what does the youtube video have to do with Sanders being a hypocrite. He takes money whilst complaining about money in politics ? You are really no good at this.
Please remember to add blueberries to my pancakes, not sure about everyone else.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and what does the youtube video have to do with Sanders being a hypocrite. He takes money whilst complaining about money in politics ?


Keep spouting off that lie as if it's fact all you want, I've corrected you three different times about that, yet here you are, just like a conservative, repeating the same talking point despite the truth

@schuylaar I just saw that study, here's more info about it; Odds Hillary Won Without Widespread Fraud: 1 in 77 Billion Says Berkeley, Stanford Studies

.pdf from Stanford & Tilburg


----------



## londonfog (Jun 18, 2016)

No lies at all. Bernie took over 7 million dollars in his run for Senate. How can you want money out of politics, but yet accept over 7 million for your race. Your unhealthy love for Bernie makes you blind. Money is Money. and you can't say he didn't accept monies.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


>


Interns getting paid at all should be the biggest deal here. Duh.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> No lies at all. Bernie took over 7 million dollars in his run for Senate. How can you want money out of politics, but yet accept over 7 million for your race. Your unhealthy love for Bernie makes you blind. Money is Money. and you can't say he didn't accept monies.


Let's compare Sanders' senate campaign donations to Clinton's senate campaign donations;







Hack


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and what does the youtube video have to do with Sanders being a hypocrite. He takes money whilst complaining about money in politics ? You are really no good at this.
> Please remember to add blueberries to my pancakes, not sure about everyone else.


Whoa! I just had some pancakes!..short stack of 3.. Aunt jemimmas and real maple syrup with real butter..

Perfect stoner dinner


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Let's compare Sanders' senate campaign donations to Clinton's senate campaign donations;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! Let's compare..thank you Pada


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Keep spouting off that lie as if it's fact all you want, I've corrected you three different times about that, yet here you are, just like a conservative, repeating the same talking point despite the truth
> 
> @schuylaar I just saw that study, here's more info about it; Odds Hillary Won Without Widespread Fraud: 1 in 77 Billion Says Berkeley, Stanford Studies
> 
> .pdf from Stanford & Tilburg


Hard to tell from media coverage, but Sanders crowds were massive beating Obamas establishment fueled campaign crowds.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Hard to tell from media coverage, but his crowds were massive beating Obamas establishment fueled campaign crowds.


Anyone who thinks this democratic primary was fair doesn't understand politics and/or they're lying


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Anyone who thinks this democratic primary was fair doesn't understand politics and/or they're lying


That's why no one answers, when we ask the question.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Anyone who thinks this democratic primary was fair doesn't understand politics and/or they're lying


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/heres-who-voters-would-pick-if-they-got-a-do-over-on-the-primaries_us_576454d4e4b0fbbc8bea705c

if democrats could do it all over again, they'd pick clinton again.

but i guess polling is just an anti-bernie conspiracy.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 18, 2016)

I think it's time to start a write in Bernie campaign. 

It's clear that our judiciary system is part of the problem when voter irregularities are so shockingly widespread, yet uninvestigated and allowed to continue to taint our entire system.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/heres-who-voters-would-pick-if-they-got-a-do-over-on-the-primaries_us_576454d4e4b0fbbc8bea705c
> 
> if democrats could do it all over again, they'd pick clinton again.
> 
> but i guess polling is just an anti-bernie conspiracy.


Huffpo, Hack


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I think it's time to start a write in Bernie campaign.
> 
> It's clear that our judiciary system is part of the problem when voter irregularities are so shockingly widespread, yet uninvestigated and allowed to continue to taint our entire system.


Don't worry there a legal teams aplenty working on this.

Sanders isn't stupid.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2016)

https://www.pastemagazine.com/articles/2016/06/forget-party-unity-the-new-dnc-email-leak-means-th.html

*Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders’ primary campaign was undermined by supposedly neutral party officials, according to a document snatched from Democratic National Committee by the hacker who calls himself “Guccifer 2.0.”*


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Anyone who thinks this democratic primary was fair doesn't understand politics and/or they're lying


I don't think the election was fairly run. I do think that the margin of victory was way more than what anybody can tip an election by. If it were within a half-percent then I'd buy the hypothesis. But a 12% voter margin tilting to Hillary isn't the result of skulduggery.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/heres-who-voters-would-pick-if-they-got-a-do-over-on-the-primaries_us_576454d4e4b0fbbc8bea705c
> 
> if democrats could do it all over again, they'd pick clinton again.
> 
> but i guess polling is just an anti-bernie conspiracy.


There's more than one way to skin a cat


Fogdog said:


> I don't think the election was fairly run. I do think that the margin of victory was way more than what anybody can tip an election by. If it were within a half-percent then I'd buy the hypothesis. But a 12% voter margin tilting to Hillary isn't the result of skulduggery.


Well, I guess we'll never know


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There's more than one way to skin a cat
> 
> Well, I guess we'll never know


I'm not trying to quell dissent, I think this conversation is healthy and I'm voicing an alternative view that I think is defensible. I don't see how this election was stolen. It was run unfairly in many areas this is true. From what I've seen in past elections certain counties can be stolen and voter turnout can be skewed to favor other counties. As in Floriday/2000 and Ohio/Illinois/NY every fucking election. At one time, I don't doubt that ballot boxes were stolen or stuffed wholesale. In today's elections, I don't see that. 

You made a sweeping statement but didn't really defend it. I suppose this is like Ali's rope a dope where the same statement comes back without real facts to back it.

I do support a better system for voting, vote by mail. It solves so many problems.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't think the election was fairly run. I do think that the margin of victory was way more than what anybody can tip an election by. If it were within a half-percent then I'd buy the hypothesis. But a 12% voter margin tilting to Hillary isn't the result of skulduggery.


There are lies, there are damned lies- and then, there are statistics. -Samuel Clenents

I don't think the 'victory' margin you spoke of is in any way beyond the reach of various and sundry methods of vote rigging, suppression and ballot box stuffing.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> There are lies, there are damned lies- and then, there are statistics. -Samuel Clenents
> 
> I don't think the 'victory' margin you spoke of is in any way beyond the reach of various and sundry methods of vote rigging, suppression and ballot box stuffing.


That's what you think. That's fine. Can you build a case for that? NY was a scandal, how many registered Democrats were affected? 3 million is a lot of votes to steal and switch to Hillary or suppress. 

I don't argue with the position that if primaries were open, Bernie would have won. Also super delegates are a really bad idea and give the whole process a tainted aspect.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not trying to quell dissent, I think this conversation is healthy and I'm voicing an alternative view that I think is defensible. I don't see how this election was stolen. It was run unfairly in many areas this is true. From what I've seen in past elections certain counties can be stolen and voter turnout can be skewed to favor other counties. As in Floriday/2000 and Ohio/Illinois/NY every fucking election. At one time, I don't doubt that ballot boxes were stolen or stuffed wholesale. In today's elections, I don't see that.
> 
> You made a sweeping statement but didn't really defend it. I suppose this is like Ali's rope a dope where the same statement comes back without real facts to back it.
> 
> I do support a better system for voting, vote by mail. It solves so many problems.


That's pretty much what I'm saying, the primaries were run unfairly in favor of Clinton. It wasn't a fair election, what we saw wasn't democracy. If it were fair, Sanders would have won.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't argue with the position that if primaries were open, Bernie would have won.


i do.

bernie's strategy was to be highly organized and get small groups of vocal supporters out to caucuses. he did not fare well in primary style states.

for example, washington state.

 

those were the caucus results. bernie swept big time by a massive margin. 

but in the meaningless primary...

http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/politics/wash-primary1/

*On the Democratic side, former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton beat Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders. She had nearly 54 percent of the vote in Tuesday’s returns in a major reversal — though purely symbolic — from March caucuses, in which Sanders dominated.

The Associated Press called both races shortly after 8 p.m.

While nearly 1.3 million primary votes had been returned to county elections offices as of Tuesday, Washington’s tally won’t have much sway on the 2016 race for the White House.

Democrats are ignoring the result and already allocated delegates based on March caucuses. Despite her win with a much larger primary electorate, Clinton won’t amass any more delegates.*


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 18, 2016)

This article doesn't ask the question it sets up with its headline but it does discuss the issues paddy, ty and sky bring up.

*Was the Democratic Primary Just Manipulated, or Was It Stolen?*
_http://www.truth-out.org/news/item/36408-was-the-democratic-primary-just-manipulated-or-was-it-stolen_
_An excerpt:_
_The heavy-handedness of the Democratic Party elite -- particularly Debbie Wasserman's actions as party chair in restricting debates, followed by her statement that did little to change public perception that the purpose of superdelegates is to crush the possibilities of grassroots candidates rising to challenge the party establishment -- was called to account even by Democrats. Calls for Wasserman’s removal were not isolated.

The primary process was also one of the most distorted media political events we have witnessed in recent years, with the networks exhibiting an astonishingly destructive lust for profits by handing Donald Trump billions of dollars in free airtime in order to build ratings, even as they deliberately tuned out Sanders’campaign.
_
If the argument is that the election was swung 12 percentage points by media manipulation, I'm not going to argue with that. I think its quite possible, especially given the different starting points for the two candidates last year.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2016)

similar thing happened in 2008, but with obama and hillary's roles reversed.

obama won the caucus by a massive margin, but only won the primary by a tiny margin.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's pretty much what I'm saying, the primaries were run unfairly in favor of Clinton. It wasn't a fair election, what we saw wasn't democracy. If it were fair, Sanders would have won.


Do you mean "fair" as in open vs closed primaries? Because that's not a case of skulduggery. It was done in the open and had been the rule since 1982. I'm not altogether against closed primaries either. Because, this is the election of the nominee for the Democratic Party's candidate. Why should somebody who won't even register as Democrat select that party's candidate?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i do.
> 
> bernie's strategy was to be highly organized and get small groups of vocal supporters out to caucuses. he did not fare well in primary style states.
> 
> ...


I'm referring to national polls showing Bernie as winning in a head to head election against the orange one by a lot wider margin than Hillary. Independents and disaffected Republicans are more likely to vote for Bernie than Hillary. But your argument holds water. The problem with it is small sample size. We don't have many examples of open primary election results to point to. We have many national polls showing Bernie is much more popular with Indys than either Hillary or Trump.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Do you mean "fair" as in open vs closed primaries? Because that's not a case of skulduggery. It was done in the open and had been the rule since 1982. I'm not altogether against closed primaries either. Because, this is the election of the nominee for the Democratic Party's candidate. Why should somebody who won't even register as Democrat select that party's candidate?


No, I mean 'fair' by having equal news coverage and given equal opportunity in regards to support by party leaders. Hillary Clinton was chosen by the democratic party to be the next president since 2008, her stint as SoS was carefully selected to advance that goal. So the people within the party establishment have been orchestrating her 2016 run as a no-lose scenario that's manifested in many different ways. All things equal, Sanders takes it easy, the problem was that all things weren't equal. I think anyone who followed things would agree with that. 

As far as open/closed primaries, I'd go with whatever is most democratic. It seems like the best way to get the best candidates for the job would be by having more people vote for them


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Jun 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> This article doesn't ask the question it sets up with its headline but it does discuss the issues paddy, ty and sky bring up.
> 
> *Was the Democratic Primary Just Manipulated, or Was It Stolen?*
> _http://www.truth-out.org/news/item/36408-was-the-democratic-primary-just-manipulated-or-was-it-stolen_
> ...


This, summed up with everything else, leads to the inescapable conclusion that we are not living in a democracy- and that those who influence the results are comfortable enough with their power that they don't care if they're noticed. 

So the next question is, do we give them consent to given us? If they can't be bothered to hold free and fair elections, we must not allow them to take and wield power over us. 

If they've broken their promise, We the People must withdraw our consent to be governed.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This, summed up with everything else, leads to the inescapable conclusion that we are not living in a democracy- and that those who influence the results are comfortable enough with their power that they don't care if they're noticed.
> 
> So the next question is, do we give them consent to given us? If they can't be bothered to hold free and fair elections, we must not allow them to take and wield power over us.
> 
> If they've broken their promise, We the People must withdraw our consent to be governed.


There is a lot of really good analysis in that article. Some of which is the voter exclusion laws that have been enacted in every red state in this country. Not in blue states. It just points out how low GOP will go to defeat democracy. 

What Hillary's camp did was subversive. Using every trick and maneuver available to swing the election her way. That this doesn't always work as in the 2008 election doesn't excuse the fact that this was a core part of Hillary's strategy in both elections. 

As far as "withdrawing consent" goes, what does that look like? Won't withdrawing from the process will just hand power over to malefactors? As in 2000 and 2004, staying out of the process or handing votes to Nader, that kind of action has the opposite effect that we want.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Let's compare Sanders' senate campaign donations to Clinton's senate campaign donations;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still does not take away the fact that Bernie bitches about money in elections whilst he receive money taken in elections. Hypocrite much ? Bernie is no different than any other politician, He just not as good at it.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's pretty much what I'm saying, the primaries were run unfairly in favor of Clinton. It wasn't a fair election, what we saw wasn't democracy. If it were fair, Sanders would have won.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


>


There is an opportunity to make the process more fair. I'd say your line of reasoning is more appropriate to followers of Trump.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Still does not take away the fact that Bernie bitches about money in elections whilst he receive money taken in elections. Hypocrite much ? Bernie is no different than any other politician, He just not as good at it.


Sanders takes donations from individuals, not corporations. He criticizes corporate influence in American politics. Where exactly is the hypocrisy? There's nothing wrong with individuals donating to political campaigns, there is something wrong with corporations _acting as_ individuals donating to political campaigns.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> There is an opportunity to make the process more fair. I'd say your line of reasoning is more appropriate to followers of Trump.


Exactly, he acts like winning a rigged game is something to be proud of


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> similar thing happened in 2008, but with obama and hillary's roles reversed.
> 
> obama won the caucus by a massive margin, but only won the primary by a tiny margin.


Yup all you need is establishment backing..and you're the winner!


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Exactly, he acts like winning a rigged game is something to be proud of


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Still does not take away the fact that Bernie bitches about money in elections whilst he receive money taken in elections. Hypocrite much ? Bernie is no different than any other politician, He just not as good at it.


Your 'allowed' to take money from the people, moron.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> There is a lot of really good analysis in that article. Some of which is the voter exclusion laws that have been enacted in every red state in this country. Not in blue states. It just points out how low GOP will go to defeat democracy.
> 
> What Hillary's camp did was subversive. Using every trick and maneuver available to swing the election her way. That this doesn't always work as in the 2008 election doesn't excuse the fact that this was a core part of Hillary's strategy in both elections.
> 
> As far as "withdrawing consent" goes, what does that look like? Won't withdrawing from the process will just hand power over to malefactors? As in 2000 and 2004, staying out of the process or handing votes to Nader, that kind of action has the opposite effect that we want.


And we're supposed to be good with this?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Do you mean "fair" as in open vs closed primaries? Because that's not a case of skulduggery. It was done in the open and had been the rule since 1982. I'm not altogether against closed primaries either. Because, this is the election of the nominee for the Democratic Party's candidate. Why should somebody who won't even register as Democrat select that party's candidate?


Why would somebody who's not even a Democrat, run as one?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> This article doesn't ask the question it sets up with its headline but it does discuss the issues paddy, ty and sky bring up.
> 
> *Was the Democratic Primary Just Manipulated, or Was It Stolen?*
> _http://www.truth-out.org/news/item/36408-was-the-democratic-primary-just-manipulated-or-was-it-stolen_
> ...


And it goes much deeper than this, manipulation of exit polls, calling contests before others..to name a few.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i do.
> 
> bernie's strategy was to be highly organized and get small groups of vocal supporters out to caucuses. he did not fare well in primary style states.
> 
> ...


Do you think Stanfords observations are incorrect?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

Goddddd, all of a sudden I got this craving for a turkey sandwich on a hoagie roll.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 19, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sanders takes donations from individuals, not corporations. He criticizes corporate influence in American politics. Where exactly is the hypocrisy? There's nothing wrong with individuals donating to political campaigns, there is something wrong with corporations _acting as_ individuals donating to political campaigns.


So I guess it is cool for Bernie to accept money from Hillary PAC when he was running for re election for Senate, but not cool when she is your opponent ? Can you spell H Y P O C R I T E


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Jun 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Your 'allowed' to take money from the people, moron.


you're also allowed to take money from corporation... and do you think labor unions are not corporations ?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 19, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


 I would actually teach my child 12345678. The other shit is nonsense


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So I guess it is cool for Bernie to accept money from Hillary PAC when he was running for re election for Senate, but not cool when she is your opponent ? Can you spell H Y P O C R I T E





londonfog said:


> you're also allowed to take money from corporation... and do you think labor unions are not corporations ?





londonfog said:


> I would actually teach my child 12345678. The other shit is nonsense


Oh, you're back..


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Goddddd, all of a sudden I got this craving for a turkey sandwich on a hoagie roll.






Did you say turkey?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> There is a lot of really good analysis in that article. Some of which is the voter exclusion laws that have been enacted in every red state in this country. Not in blue states. It just points out how low GOP will go to defeat democracy.
> 
> What Hillary's camp did was subversive. Using every trick and maneuver available to swing the election her way. That this doesn't always work as in the 2008 election doesn't excuse the fact that this was a core part of Hillary's strategy in both elections.
> 
> As far as "withdrawing consent" goes, what does that look like? Won't withdrawing from the process will just hand power over to malefactors? As in 2000 and 2004, staying out of the process or handing votes to Nader, that kind of action has the opposite effect that we want.


Stanford university says the election was rigged. Our civil rights have been trampled by a system that has been stolen from We the People. The police steal and murder with complete impunity. The judiciary branch crawled into bed with the prosecutors and kicked any semblance of justice to the curb. 

We can't expect the system to work anymore. We can't give it the benefit of the doubt, because there is no longer any doubt. 

This is why we must withdraw our consent to be governed by this totally corrupt system, and I'm honestly not sure what that looks like.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I would actually teach my child 12345678. The other shit is nonsense


You should teach them that it isn't nice to represent child molesters in court by demonizing children.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Stanford university says the election was rigged. Our civil rights have been trampled by a system that has been stolen from We the People. The police steal and murder with complete impunity. The judiciary branch crawled into bed with the prosecutors and kicked any semblance of justice to the curb.
> 
> We can't expect the system to work anymore. We can't give it the benefit of the doubt, because there is no longer any doubt.
> 
> This is why we must withdraw our consent to be governed by this totally corrupt system, and I'm honestly not sure what that looks like.


I'm not sure what it looks like either but the courts must be involved..violence begets violence..beating Sanders supporters into submission, is not one of them.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm not sure what it looks like either but the courts must be involved..violence begets violence..beating Sanders supporters into submission, is not one of them.


The courts are part of the problem; they've supported police trampling of our civil rights for over a generation now.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Stanford university says the election was rigged. Our civil rights have been trampled by a system that has been stolen from We the People. The police steal and murder with complete impunity. The judiciary branch crawled into bed with the prosecutors and kicked any semblance of justice to the curb.
> 
> We can't expect the system to work anymore. We can't give it the benefit of the doubt, because there is no longer any doubt.
> 
> This is why we must withdraw our consent to be governed by this totally corrupt system, and I'm honestly not sure what that looks like.


nope, not going back to the Bush years and this time it would be worse. Your assessment or conclusions, are just wrong. I don't know how else to describe it. 

A lot depends on what happens this fall. We have a chance to take back Congress in both houses. With pressure from the real liberal wing of the party it is possible to make a real change. Bernie and all the eyes and ears of the new millenial left have shown up the system as corrupt and they are motivated enough to change it. Unless they disengage. Disengaging now would waste everything that Bernie gained.

I don't care if you disengage. You seem lost in your depression or whatever, so go off and skip stones at a reservoir or whatever you do when you get into your funk. I'm just replying with my own thoughts, which aren't as dire as yours.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The courts are part of the problem; they've supported police trampling of our civil rights for over a generation now.


And the root cause is $$$.

It always goes back to the exact same thing.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> nope, not going back to the Bush years and this time it would be worse. Your assessment or conclusions, are just wrong. I don't know how else to describe it.
> 
> A lot depends on what happens this fall. We have a chance to take back Congress in both houses. With pressure from the real liberal wing of the party it is possible to make a real change. Bernie and all the eyes and ears of the new millenial left have shown up the system as corrupt and they are motivated enough to change it. Unless they disengage. Disengaging now would waste everything that Bernie gained.
> 
> I don't care if you disengage. You seem lost in your depression or whatever, so go off and skip stones at a reservoir or whatever you do when you get into your funk. I'm just replying with my own thoughts, which aren't as dire as yours.




Damn!

So what your saying is, 'we know she cheated, but you need a stiff upper lip..get over it'?

A dem Congress? They take money too..all of them! Nothing gets done with them as well, you can't just blame on GOP.

Obama had 2 years..what got done?

They don't work for us..they work for those who gave them campaign funds..why? Because they are all liars and 'the people' will not donate to the lying candidate.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> nope, not going back to the Bush years and this time it would be worse. Your assessment or conclusions, are just wrong. I don't know how else to describe it.
> 
> A lot depends on what happens this fall. We have a chance to take back Congress in both houses. With pressure from the real liberal wing of the party it is possible to make a real change. Bernie and all the eyes and ears of the new millenial left have shown up the system as corrupt and they are motivated enough to change it. Unless they disengage. Disengaging now would waste everything that Bernie gained.
> 
> I don't care if you disengage. You seem lost in your depression or whatever, so go off and skip stones at a reservoir or whatever you do when you get into your funk. I'm just replying with my own thoughts, which aren't as dire as yours.


You're completely fooled by the delusion that either party gives a fuck about anything but dollars anymore.

'We' aren't a force in politics. Don't believe me? Studies by Princeton AND Stanford professors are supporting my case, so where am I or my conclusive wrong?

How many of YOUR family members are career Federal government service officers and tell you stories?

If I'm wrong, refute me. Bring proof. 

WE NO LONGER LIVE IN A DEMOCRACY IF ELECTIONS ARE STOLEN AND NO ONE IS PROSECUTED.

It's a simple definition thing, bro.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You're completely fooled by the delusion that either party gives a fuck about anything but dollars anymore.
> 
> 'We' aren't a force in politics. Don't believe me? Studies by Princeton AND Stanford professors are spring my car, so where am I our my conclusive wrong?
> 
> ...


+rep


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You're completely fooled by the delusion that either party gives a fuck about anything but dollars anymore.
> 
> 'We' aren't a force in politics. Don't believe me? Studies by Princeton AND Stanford professors are spring my car, so where am I our my conclusive wrong?
> 
> ...


no man, read my earlier posts just a few pages back. I'm not fooled. I'm not willing to concede defeat. That's your bag.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Damn!
> 
> So what your saying is, 'we know she cheated, but you need a stiff upper lip..get over it'?
> 
> ...


Wait a minute, I said the election wasn't run fairly. 

I'm just saying that I don't concede defeat and see a way for things to get better. As long as Trump and the Republican Congress are defeated. The millennial left is a new factor. But they won't be if they disengage. I want to see if they can make a difference. Bernie has energized and motivated them. 

You seem to have given up. So tell me, what is accomplished by giving up?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

Nothing will happen for 'us' as long as there is money in politics.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Wait a minute, I said the election wasn't run fairly.
> 
> I'm just saying that I don't concede defeat and see a way for things to get better. As long as Trump and the Republican Congress are defeated. The millennial left is a new factor. But they won't be if they disengage. I want to see if they can make a difference. Bernie has energized and motivated them.
> 
> You seem to have given up. So tell me, what is accomplished by giving up?


Then why are you supporting Clinton if you know the election wasn't run fairly?

Giving up on what? Where do I say I've given up?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> no man, read my earlier posts just a few pages back. I'm not fooled. I'm not willing to concede defeat. That's your bag.


Conceding defeat would be acceptance of the situation. Show me where I've done, said or advocated that. 

I'm saying that voting for someone who neither represents my interests nor cares about my constitutional rights is stupid and unsupportable on its face. 

So we need to find alternatives in order to get our country back. That's not defeat, that's realism.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Then why are you supporting Clinton if you know the election wasn't run fairly?
> 
> Giving up on what? Where do I say I've given up?


Yeah! Challenge that hypocrisy!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> And the root cause is $$$.
> 
> It always goes back to the exact same thing.


The very corruption our Founding Fathers warned us against.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Nothing will happen for 'us' as long as there is money in politics.


When our fucking Supreme Court sanctions the use of dollars in place of votes, I'd say what we have is tyranny.

When the same body sanctions the extra judicial theft of property without due process of law, that's tyranny.

When an election is rigged to a 99.9999999% certainty AND YET NOTHING IS DONE,

THAT'S FUCKING TYRANNY!

@Fogdog Do ya get it now? Stop trying to tell me to advocate for change within the system when the system itself is clearly actively involved in disenfranchising us!

WE LIVE UNDER A SYSTEM OF TYRANNY. That's not giving up; it's acknowledging the facts.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> When our fucking Supreme Court sanctions the use of dollars in place of votes, I'd say what we have is tyranny.
> 
> When the same body sanctions the extra judicial theft of property without due process of law, that's tyranny.
> 
> ...


Unlike before, this has now come into the spotlight..we are venturing into territory we've not experienced before.

Millions are aware this is happening now and we're not letting it go, Tty.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you're also allowed to take money from corporation... and do you think labor unions are not corporations ?


Good little conservative

I've heard the exact same thing argued by NLXSK1 and muyloco


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Unlike before, this has now come into the spotlight..we are venturing into territory we've not experienced before.
> 
> Millions are aware this is happening now and we're not letting it go, Tty.


I'm shocked there aren't millions in the streets demanding justice over massive voter fraud. 

If we don't, we'll deserve what we get.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Conceding defeat would be acceptance of the situation. Show me where I've done, said or advocated that.
> 
> I'm saying that voting for someone who neither represents my interests nor cares about my constitutional rights is stupid and unsupportable on its face.
> 
> So we need to find alternatives in order to get our country back. That's not defeat, that's realism.


I can't figure out what positive action you are suggesting. The only thing I hear you talking about is to write in Bernie. Which would not bring Bernie into the WH. So a futile gesture. How are you not conceding defeat by enabling Trump and the GOP congress to rule?

I've done the best I can to describe some positive actions that I see going forward. OK, so you don't see it as enough. Tell me then what better can be done? What do you mean by "fight"? Can you explain without hyperbole please. Because I don't get it when you take lofty positions but don't explain what they mean.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Unlike before, this has now come into the spotlight..we are venturing into territory we've not experienced before.
> 
> Millions are aware this is happening now and we're not letting it go, Tty.


Nobody is going on do anything about it. It's why we are here in the first place. If people really cared it would have never happened to begin with.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I can't figure out what positive action you are suggesting. The only thing I hear you talking about is to write in Bernie. Which would not bring Bernie into the WH. So a futile gesture. How are you not conceding defeat by enabling Trump and the GOP congress to rule?
> 
> I've done the best I can to describe some positive actions that I see going forward. OK, so you don't see it as enough. Tell me then what better can be done? What do you mean by "fight"? Can you explain without hyperbole please. Because I don't get it when you take lofty positions but don't explain what they mean.


Not conceding the presidential to Clinton is the start.

We are here to say 'we know what you've done and we will retaliate'..this will no longer be swept under the rug.

Our millennials have the biggest sense of right and wrong of all age groups voting this cycle.

They will hold us to task.

Sanders isn't going anywhere, he's smart and he's not going to word vomit ala Trump, his plan.

'Fight' means we are standing with Sanders; no falling in line because of fear of who MIGHT become president. 

We've drawn a line in the sand..it MUST stop somewhere.

We will wait to hear how Bernie wishes to move forward..that's his right and he deserves the respect of being allowed to make that decision.

By ourselves? Meh..but together? We are 10+MILLION STRONG!


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Not conceding the presidential to Clinton is the start.
> 
> We are here to say 'we know what you've done and we will retaliate'..this will no longer be swept under the rug.
> 
> ...


So you still think that Sanders is going to be president?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 19, 2016)

i still want them to explain how bernie won WA's delegates yet was not the choice of the people and how this is all part of the "rigged system".


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i still want them to explain how bernie won WA's delegates yet was not the choice of the people and how this is all part of the "rigged system".


Um..dope smokers?.. I'm gonna say it would've been outrageous for her to have tampered with that states electorate results.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So you still think that Sanders is going to be president?


I believe that the facts still have plenty of time to present themselves, but it's not the American people who need convincing..it's the establishment.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Nothing will happen for 'us' as long as there is money in politics.


Nothing will happen for you as long as you rely on others to do what you should be doing for yourself.

Own it.......


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

For those who believe Ron Paul's candidacy is similar to Sanders and will go the same way?

I beg to differ..2008 he had 46k votes; 2012 26k votes..apples and oranges, folks.

Ron Paul is not remotely in the same league as Sanders.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I believe that the facts still have plenty of time to present themselves, but it's not the American people who need convincing..it's the establishment.


Looks like someone didn't distribute enough bumper stickers. Wasn't that your cure for Sanders getting the nomination?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Nothing will happen for you as long as you rely on others to do what you should be doing for yourself.
> 
> Own it.......


'Us' is the American people, dolt.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Looks like someone didn't distribute enough bumper stickers. Wasn't that your cure for Sanders getting the nomination?


Citation.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> For those who believe Ron Paul's candidacy is similar to Sanders and will go the same way?
> 
> I beg to differ..2008 he had 46k votes; 2012 26k votes..apples and oranges, folks.
> 
> Ron Paul is not remotely in the same league as Sanders.


Not in the same league, huh!? Sanders is a fuckin' joke. Screw the votes, let's analyze moral character, ideologies, political successes......

damn ass broad.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> 'Us' is the American people, dolt.



So when does it start?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> 'Us' is the American people, dolt.


Bullshit, it's the liberal way.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 19, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Bullshit, it's the liberal way.
> 
> View attachment 3711929


how many medications do you take nowadays to keep your artificial ass alive? still at 5?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Citation.


dodger


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> dodger


You made the accusation therefore you need to come up with proof.

That's how debate works, Ben.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how many medications do you take nowadays to keep your artificial ass alive? still at 5?


Happy Fathers Day, Bucky!


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Not in the same league, huh!? Sanders is a fuckin' joke. Screw the votes, let's analyze moral character, ideologies, political successes......
> 
> damn ass broad.....


Let's..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Bullshit, it's the liberal way.
> 
> View attachment 3711929


You're party's dead, old man.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> So when does it start?


It's already in progress.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I believe that the facts still have plenty of time to present themselves, but it's not the American people who need convincing..it's the establishment.


Sigh, to repeat, more people voted for Hillary than Bernie by a long shot. Doesn't matter how they were convinced. The people who voted for Hillary need convincing that Bernie is best candidate too.

Well maybe the FBI report will lead to an indictment of Hillary. I guess that's what you are referring to. Dam, you and Ty are cryptic.

If it's the FBI report you are waiting for, I'm good with that. We don't really know what that report will contain. I have a strong idea that it's not going to indict but as a tooth-challenged old man in Mississippi said in a video piece on Republicans down there, "Id Coouuuuld"


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Happy Fathers Day, Bucky!



He's not a father. lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> It's already in progress.



Where, on Facebook?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> He's not a father. lol


Yes he is, he's got his dogs and other various animals he tends to.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Where, on Facebook?


It's all around you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yes he is, he's got his dogs and other various animals he tends to.



Hahahahaa!!!!

You funny.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I can't figure out what positive action you are suggesting. The only thing I hear you talking about is to write in Bernie. Which would not bring Bernie into the WH. So a futile gesture. How are you not conceding defeat by enabling Trump and the GOP congress to rule?
> 
> I've done the best I can to describe some positive actions that I see going forward. OK, so you don't see it as enough. Tell me then what better can be done? What do you mean by "fight"? Can you explain without hyperbole please. Because I don't get it when you take lofty positions but don't explain what they mean.


Are you serious? I'm trying to ascertain the scope of the problem as well as share it with everyone. You want me to solve all these problems for you, too?! Shall I have it done in time for your afternoon game and nap, too?

I didn't say I had solutions at the ready; but the first step towards implementing some is to understand the challenges as thoroughly as possible. 

And I'm still not wrong when I say that voting for Shillary is not part of the solution.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Are you serious? I'm trying to ascertain the scope of the problem as well as share it with everyone. You want me to solve all these problems for you, too?! Shall I have it done in time for your afternoon game and nap, too?
> 
> I didn't say I had solutions at the ready; but the first step towards implementing some is to understand the challenges as thoroughly as possible.
> 
> And I'm still not wrong when I say that voting for Shillary is not part of the solution.


I have a good idea what you fear but have no idea what you are talking about doing. At least you confirm that is what you say. Other than a magical event will cause the population to just write in Bernie.

So fight fight fight. Whatever that means.

Hillary will be president come next spring. Deny it if you will. And I'm not saying it's all good with me. I'm just pointing out that there is a path forward with Hillary in office. There is none with Trump in office. I know you reject what I said. So, impasse.

So fight fight fight. Whatever that means.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I have a good idea what you fear but have no idea what you are talking about doing. At least you confirm that is what you say. Other than a magical event will cause the population to just write in Bernie.
> 
> So fight fight fight. Whatever that means.
> 
> ...


Why so defeatist?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I have a good idea what you fear but have no idea what you are talking about doing. At least you confirm that is what you say. Other than a magical event will cause the population to just write in Bernie.
> 
> So fight fight fight. Whatever that means.
> 
> ...


It means the right to call foul when one side cheats.

Bernie Sanders will make that decision.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Why so defeatist?


LOL, its all good. Keep up the good fight.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> It means the right to call foul when one side cheats.
> 
> Bernie Sanders will make that decision.


FOUL!

That felt great. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 20, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> You should teach them that it isn't nice to represent child molesters in court by demonizing children.


I always deemed you a much more intelligent individual than this. 
Do not allow hate to make you ignorant.
http://realtimepolitics.com/2016/05/13/no-hillary-clinton-did-not-laugh-about-getting-a-child-rapist-a-lighter-sentence/

if you still disagree please provide said quote in which she laughed. Thanks


----------



## londonfog (Jun 20, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Good little conservative
> 
> I've heard the exact same thing argued by NLXSK1 and muyloco


 Money is money. I vote Dem in the general does that make me a conservative or are you just mad ?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Money is money. I vote Dem in the general does that make me a conservative or are you just mad ?


Yet you voted for Trump in the primary.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yet you voted for Trump in the primary.


I sure did and have explained why. Intelligent people understand why. Do you ??


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I sure did and have explained why. Intelligent people understand why. Do you ??


To make certain Hillary becomes president.

 ROFL

Yeah, can you explain your strategy?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2016)

Hillary Has An OCCUPY Problem:

http://www.inquisitr.com/3224414/hillary-clinton-will-feel-the-bern-as-occupy-dnc-plans-a-march-of-8-10-million-bernie-sanders-supporters-in-philly/


----------



## londonfog (Jun 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> To make certain Hillary becomes president.
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Yeah, can you explain your strategy?


I would explain it to you but you have a hard enough time understanding how to cast your own vote, so whats the point explaining how I cast mine.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I would explain it to you but you have a hard enough time understanding how to cast your own vote, so whats the point explaining how I cast mine.


Don't worry..you don't need to explain.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 20, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Money is money. I vote Dem in the general does that make me a conservative or are you just mad ?





londonfog said:


> you're also allowed to take money from corporation... and do you think labor unions are not corporations ?


You're using conservative arguments because they suit your narrative because you support Clinton

That's worse than being a conservative imo


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

president hillary rodham clinton. i like the sound of that.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Don't worry..you don't need to explain.


A. I wasn't
B. I wasn't

but it does look like what ever I'm doing is working...and yourself ?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> president hillary rodham clinton. i like the sound of that.


I'm going to call her Boss Lady, because she is such a Boss


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> president hillary rodham clinton. i like the sound of that.


Do you care about campaign finance reform?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you care about campaign finance reform?


that's exactly why i am voting for hillary and a democratic congress.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that's exactly why i am voting for hillary and a democratic congress.


My vote is to control the SCOTUS


----------



## londonfog (Jun 20, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you care about campaign finance reform?


are you voting for Trump? He started out saying BOOOOOO to campaign money


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that's exactly why i am voting for hillary and a democratic congress.


What incentive does Clinton or a democratic congress who've both benefitted from the current campaign finance system have to change it and what reason would you have to trust they would?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What incentive does Clinton or a democratic congress who've both benefitted from the current campaign finance system have to change it and what reason would you have to trust they would?


reason: compare against the alternative


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> reason: compare against the alternative


Sanders supports campaign finance reform, did you vote for him or Clinton in the primary?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sanders supports campaign finance reform, did you vote for him or Clinton in the primary?


we had a caucus. my wife caucused for hillary. i was too tired from work that day to go and had trimming to do anyway.

hillary and bernie are basically 93% the same though, so i trust she will carry the torch just fine.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 20, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sanders supports campaign finance reform, did you vote for him or Clinton in the primary?


Hell one of Sanders biggest supporters did not even vote for Bernie. ROTFL


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> we had a caucus. my wife caucused for hillary. i was too tired from work that day to go and had trimming to do anyway.
> 
> hillary and bernie are basically 93% the same though, so i trust she will carry the torch just fine.


If you genuinely cared about campaign finance reform, Sanders was your alternative. Neither Clinton nor Trump will accomplish anything in the way of campaign finance reform and we will be right back here where we started for the 2020/2024 election

Sanders did win CO so I can't fault you too much


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hillary and bernie are basically 93% the same though, so i trust she will carry the torch just fine.


Ehhhh, I dunno, man....I HOPE this is the case, but Hillary is not above being bought out and this concerns me.

Either way, at the end of the day she is the _obvious_ choice over Drumpf, but that's not saying a whole hell of a lot.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> we had a caucus. my wife caucused for hillary. i was too tired from work that day to go and had trimming to do anyway.
> 
> hillary and bernie are basically 93% the same though, so i trust she will carry the torch just fine.



lol


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> reason: compare against the alternative


Ha! Gotchya!


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> we had a caucus. my wife caucused for hillary. i was too tired from work that day to go and had trimming to do anyway.
> 
> hillary and bernie are basically 93% the same though, so i trust she will carry the torch just fine.


Basically the same?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Basically the same?


yeah he actually voted Yea on the 1994 crime bill.
I wonder why he never apologize for that shit? He even said how it would hurt certain people, but Yea he did vote.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Basically the same?


yeah he actually voted Yea on the 1994 crime bill.
I wonder why he never apologize for that shit? He even said how it would hurt certain people, but Yea he did vote.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> we had a caucus. my wife caucused for hillary. i was too tired from work that day to go and had trimming to do anyway.
> 
> hillary and bernie are basically 93% the same though, so i trust she will carry the torch just fine.


I'm starting to come around on this. We keep getting this hype about Hillary being some modern day Bathory. And I dismiss that.

Then there is the stuff about Wall Street and her vote on the Iraq War. I get that. She is definitely not where I am regarding policies to roll back the wealth of the 1% or her interventionist policies. 

Most of the other stuff is about what Bernie propounds. Can we expect her to get that stuff done? I don't know but could we expect the same from Bernie? Did Obama deliver on his promises? All I can say about that is time will tell but lessons from Washington fortend that without a cooperative Congress, we can't expect everything to get done. 

Two things I like about Hillary are: She is able to read what the electorate wants and is not so principled that she can't change direction if it becomes obvious the electorate doesn't want it. A president who will follow the will of the people seems like a good thing to me. The other is she is tough and resilient. We will see an activist president who will press every advantage she has to do what she deems necessary. People who don't like that get run over. 

Bernie on the other hand won't get run over and will be a tempering influence. I think the two have a great future together.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 20, 2016)

londonfog said:


> yeah he actually voted Yea on the 1994 crime bill.
> I wonder why he never apologize for that shit? He even said how it would hurt certain people, but Yea he did vote.


And if he didn't, you'd be here complaining about how much Sanders hates women


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 20, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I always deemed you a much more intelligent individual than this.
> Do not allow hate to make you ignorant.
> http://realtimepolitics.com/2016/05/13/no-hillary-clinton-did-not-laugh-about-getting-a-child-rapist-a-lighter-sentence/
> 
> if you still disagree please provide said quote in which she laughed. Thanks


Who said anything about her laughing? See, we can be friendly about our disagreement over Clinton, i don't have a problem with her supporters like I do with Trump's. However, you should argue more honestly instead of the RobRoyesque distortions. I never mentioned her laughing, yet your counterargument hinges on the meme about her laughing. The problem with partisanship is that you don't take the time to explicate an argument for its nuance, you just treat everyone like a republican. Could it be that the left actually hates her? You should be more open minded. Don't just blindly defend her because you hate Trump.

She said, in court, that the 12 year old girl made up the rape story because she enjoyed fantasizing about older men. It is classic victim blaming, which she knew about, because she handled the shorts with her own experts, exploiting the mistake that the prosecution made with key evidence.

If you had defended her by saying she did her job, I might not have had a retort aside from my enduring disdain, yet instead you used a distortion in order to attempt to discredit the accusation that a self proclaimed feminist engaged in classic victim blaming against a 12 year old who was raped, resulting in a rapist receiving a two month sentence. That is abhorrent. I despise Hillary Clinton. Don't even get me started on her warmongering.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 20, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Who said anything about her laughing? See, we can be friendly about our disagreement over Clinton, i don't have a problem with her supporters like I do with Trump's. However, you should argue more honestly instead of the RobRoyesque distortions. I never mentioned her laughing, yet your counterargument hinges on the meme about her laughing. The problem with partisanship is that you don't take the time to explicate an argument for its nuance, you just treat everyone like a republican. Could it be that the left actually hates her? You should be more open minded. Don't just blindly defend her because you hate Trump.
> 
> She said, in court, that the 12 year old girl made up the rape story because she enjoyed fantasizing about older men. It is classic victim blaming, which she knew about, because she handled the shorts with her own experts, exploiting the mistake that the prosecution made with key evidence.
> 
> If you had defended her by saying she did her job, I might not have had a retort aside from my enduring disdain, yet instead you used a distortion in order to attempt to discredit the accusation that a self proclaimed feminist engaged in classic victim blaming against a 12 year old who was raped, resulting in a rapist receiving a two month sentence. That is abhorrent. I despise Hillary Clinton. Don't even get me started on her warmongering.


I want to vote FOR someone, as opposed to against someone. 'Cuz Chump!!!!' Isn't a sufficient argument for my vote. 

There is a candidate who espouses many of my positions about how this country should be governed. He deserves the support of everyone who would benefit from his policies, which not coincidentally would be the vast majority of us. 

An investigation of the reasons why he isn't likely to get it is to stare into the very heart of darkness that is the shell game of American politics. 

It's been insinuated that a vote for Bernie would be wasted because of voting irregularities and outright fraud. I find this line of thinking paranoid... or, in light of all that's already gone before, is it really?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I want to vote FOR someone, as opposed to against someone. 'Cuz Chump!!!!' Isn't a sufficient argument for my vote.
> 
> There is a candidate who espouses many of my positions about how this country should be governed. He deserves the support of everyone who would benefit from his policies, which not coincidentally would be the vast majority of us.
> 
> ...


I think "voting for the lesser evil" is more forgivable than "at least Trump is honest". Both pander, but one specifically panders to bigots, which is why bigots like him.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 20, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> I think "voting for the lesser evil" is more forgivable than "at least Trump is honest". Both pander, but one specifically panders to bigots, which is why bigots like him.


I think I'm seeing early signs of the rats leaving the sinking Chump, which means that Mr Sanders' leverage over the party may be waning.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Who said anything about her laughing? See, we can be friendly about our disagreement over Clinton, i don't have a problem with her supporters like I do with Trump's. However, you should argue more honestly instead of the RobRoyesque distortions. I never mentioned her laughing, yet your counterargument hinges on the meme about her laughing. The problem with partisanship is that you don't take the time to explicate an argument for its nuance, you just treat everyone like a republican. Could it be that the left actually hates her? You should be more open minded. Don't just blindly defend her because you hate Trump.
> 
> She said, in court, that the 12 year old girl made up the rape story because she enjoyed fantasizing about older men. It is classic victim blaming, which she knew about, because she handled the shorts with her own experts, exploiting the mistake that the prosecution made with key evidence.
> 
> If you had defended her by saying she did her job, I might not have had a retort aside from my enduring disdain, yet instead you used a distortion in order to attempt to discredit the accusation that a self proclaimed feminist engaged in classic victim blaming against a 12 year old who was raped, resulting in a rapist receiving a two month sentence. That is abhorrent. I despise Hillary Clinton. Don't even get me started on her warmongering.


The subject of her defense of the child rapist is abhorrent and no matter what casts her as a heartless if not soulless lawyer. Which she probably is. I don't know how much you've read on this. I've pulled up a few sources. The best one being: http://www.factcheck.org/2016/06/clintons-1975-rape-case/

From that site, Hillary did not want to work the case but after asking the judge for release, the judge kept her on the case. So first off, this is a situation where attorney Hillary took on a nasty case but was duty bound to represent the client and nobody else. So, give me your enduring disdain but there it is. Lawyers represent their clients. Wow, who would have guessed that she would do her best?

The rapist knew the girl and told Hillary that she had made up stories before. Hillary, representing him, made a motion for psychiatric examination and filed the statement regarding the child's behavior including that bit about fantasizing based upon what the rapist told her. refer to page 34: https://www.scribd.com/doc/229667084/State-of-Arkansas-V-Thomas-Alfred-Taylor#fullscreen . From what I can tell, Clinton did not fabricate this story, it probably was fabricated by the rapist but there is nothing much to go on either way. 

There is some stuff about evidence being insufficient and then the case was pled down to a lesser charge. This is some nasty shit and I don't know what I would have done in similar circumstances. On the other hand isn't this story exactly the perfect tawdry material for smearing somebody who can't deny the facts? What I find remarkable is that this is the worst they can find. Public defenders get into all sorts of nasty cases. Was this the worst example?

Turning the table around, you are right, Hillary used a strategy of classic victim blaming. The prosecution's job is to intercept that obvious move. The evidence -- the girl's panties -- was mangled and the prosecution didn't perform well at all. Hillary performed her duty as she was required and the prosecution acted like the three stooges. What exactly do you suppose Hillary should have done?

I don't like Hillary. On the other hand, I don't see how this is a stain on Hillary's character other than that she chose to be a lawyer. She did what lawyers do. She did not make up lies or fabrications, maybe others did but that was not her call to make. 

Now, if the subject of support for the Iraq war comes up, then yes, she's in the wrong there. From other actions and policies she's supported, it's clear that Clinton is an interventionist when it comes to foreign policy, which I really don't like.

That said, she's going to be POTUS next year. Considering the GOP alternative, that's not a bad thing. What gives me hope is summarized by something Jon Stewart said, "she is a bright woman without the courage of her convictions." A politician who can bend to the will of the electorate can be a good thing. .


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I think I'm seeing early signs of the rats leaving the sinking Chump, which means that Mr Sanders' leverage over the party may be waning.


Those cowardly rats. They need to hang in there for at least the summer to ensure Republicans lose Congress as well.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The courts are part of the problem; they've supported police trampling of our civil rights for over a generation now.


Just one generation? Tell that to an African American or union leaders in just about any period of that struggle.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Just one generation? Tell that to an African American or union leaders in just about any period of that struggle.


Over one. So maybe all of them. I didn't set a limit, did I?

So how do We the People wrest the power over our own governance back from the oligarchs and those in their thrall?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Over one. So maybe all of them. I didn't set a limit, did I?
> 
> So how do We the People wrest the power over our own governance back from the oligarchs and those in their thrall?


Just replying back with "its better than it was a hundred years ago" is weak isn't it? I think I'll punt on this one. I sat on jury duty and was appalled.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Just replying back with "its better than it was a hundred years ago" is weak isn't it? I think I'll punt on this one. I sat on jury duty and was appalled.


Right? In looking for answers, I wonder if the problems are insurmountable. What if the consensus preference is for corruption, since everyone thinks they're on the take?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Right? In looking for answers, I wonder if the problems are insurmountable. What if the consensus preference is for corruption, since everyone thinks they're on the take?


They aren't insurmountable. I'm just not smart enough.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The subject of her defense of the child rapist is abhorrent and no matter what casts her as a heartless if not soulless lawyer. Which she probably is. I don't know how much you've read on this. I've pulled up a few sources. The best one being: http://www.factcheck.org/2016/06/clintons-1975-rape-case/
> 
> From that site, Hillary did not want to work the case but after asking the judge for release, the judge kept her on the case. So first off, this is a situation where attorney Hillary took on a nasty case but was duty bound to represent the client and nobody else. So, give me your enduring disdain but there it is. Lawyers represent their clients. Wow, who would have guessed that she would do her best?
> 
> ...


If she had a conscience she would have failed to defend the guy. Simple as that. She gets my enduring disdain, not the people who are genuinely afraid of Trump. She deserves it. The system is oppressive and she IS THAT SYSTEM.

The problem with choosing the lesser evil in this case is that no matter who wins, the Trump supporters will still be there. They will be there because of a status quo, not because of Trump. They're there because of her just as much as they are because of him because they're both really just status quo. voting for the lesser evil is status quo. Your opinion is status quo. I don't blame you.

So why vote for status quo? That may sound like a vague appeal but what I mean is, I am genuinely opposed to the democratic party and I'm sick of seeing the populace shunted into them by fear of the GOP. It's time to oppose this shit, no matter how scared we are of the other bad guy.

You say that she will be president and that it is unavoidable, does that mean embrace it? Defend it? Like it? Stop voicing genuine opposition to it? Delay the revolution against it because of the minority of bigots who threaten to have a voice? My guess is that this election will have record low voter turnout.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Who said anything about her laughing? See, we can be friendly about our disagreement over Clinton, i don't have a problem with her supporters like I do with Trump's. However, you should argue more honestly instead of the RobRoyesque distortions. I never mentioned her laughing, yet your counterargument hinges on the meme about her laughing. The problem with partisanship is that you don't take the time to explicate an argument for its nuance, you just treat everyone like a republican. Could it be that the left actually hates her? You should be more open minded. Don't just blindly defend her because you hate Trump.
> 
> She said, in court, that the 12 year old girl made up the rape story because she enjoyed fantasizing about older men. It is classic victim blaming, which she knew about, because she handled the shorts with her own experts, exploiting the mistake that the prosecution made with key evidence.
> 
> If you had defended her by saying she did her job, I might not have had a retort aside from my enduring disdain, yet instead you used a distortion in order to attempt to discredit the accusation that a self proclaimed feminist engaged in classic victim blaming against a 12 year old who was raped, resulting in a rapist receiving a two month sentence. That is abhorrent. I despise Hillary Clinton. Don't even get me started on her warmongering.


yes I did assume you were talking about the meme. You do realize she was assigned to this case right. She did not ask for it. She actually asked to be relieved. The judge refused. Once assigned she did her job. Can't hate her for that. I do blame our fucked up legal system that botched the case.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> If she had a conscience she would have failed to defend the guy. Simple as that. She gets my enduring disdain, not the people who are genuinely afraid of Trump. She deserves it. The system is oppressive and she IS THAT SYSTEM.
> 
> The problem with choosing the lesser evil in this case is that no matter who wins, the Trump supporters will still be there. They will be there because of a status quo, not because of Trump. They're there because of her just as much as they are because of him because they're both really just status quo. voting for the lesser evil is status quo. Your opinion is status quo. I don't blame you.
> 
> ...


What in the FUCK . I guess taking an oath means absolutely nothing to you


----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> And if he didn't, you'd be here complaining about how much Sanders hates women


NOPE.
I would see a man that stood by what he believed.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> NOPE.
> I would see a man that stood by what he believed.


Bullshit, that's exactly what you're doing with minorities. If he voted against Bill Clinton's crime bill that Hillary Clinton wholeheartedly endorsed, you would be bitching he's against women and asking why he hasn't apologized to them yet. You're sitting here defending Clinton for "doing her job" working the case AC cited, but criticize Sanders for the exact same thing when he voted in favor of the crime bill to support the violence against women act. With you, he's damned if he does, damned if he doesn't and it's been completely transparent this entire primary. You hold Clinton and Sanders to different standards because you support Clinton. 

You do all of us on the left in the politics section a disservice by confirming some of the bullshit claims made by conservatives over the years


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> yes I did assume you were talking about the meme. You do realize she was assigned to this case right. She did not ask for it. She actually asked to be relieved. The judge refused. Once assigned she did her job. Can't hate her for that. I do blame our fucked up legal system that botched the case.





londonfog said:


> What in the FUCK . I guess taking an oath means absolutely nothing to you


She didn't just defend the guy though. She demonized a 12 year old rape victim, classic victim blaming, resulting in a rapist receiving a 2 month sentence. So when you frame the question as an oath meaning absolutely nothing to me, my answer is yes, it does. She made an oath to defend a system and the oppression against female rape victims is systematic. She is the very epitome of systematic oppression. I mean come on, she even sat on Wal-Mart's executive board and is basically owned by Wall Street.

Let's get this discussion in context, she is a systematic oppressor, that's what she is. I could never support someone like that.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Bullshit, that's exactly what you're doing with minorities. If he voted against Bill Clinton's crime bill that Hillary Clinton wholeheartedly endorsed, you would be bitching he's against women and asking why he hasn't apologized to them yet. You're sitting here defending Clinton for "doing her job" working the case AC cited, but criticize Sanders for the exact same thing when he voted in favor of the crime bill to support the violence against women act. With you, he's damned if he does, damned if he doesn't and it's been completely transparent this entire primary. You hold Clinton and Sanders to different standards because you support Clinton.
> 
> You do all of us on the left in the politics section a disservice by confirming some of the bullshit claims made by conservatives over the years


How the hell you going to tell me what I believe GTFO.
Bernie could have abstained from voting and stated the reason why. I would have respected him for that. Clinton could not get out of representing this creep. How the fuck are they the same.
Stop trying to put Bernie on this motherfucking pedestal. He has shit stains in his draws when he does not wipe properly


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> If she had a conscience she would have failed to defend the guy. Simple as that. She gets my enduring disdain, not the people who are genuinely afraid of Trump. She deserves it. The system is oppressive and she IS THAT SYSTEM.
> 
> The problem with choosing the lesser evil in this case is that no matter who wins, the Trump supporters will still be there. They will be there because of a status quo, not because of Trump. They're there because of her just as much as they are because of him because they're both really just status quo. voting for the lesser evil is status quo. Your opinion is status quo. I don't blame you.
> 
> ...


Not embrace, not defend, not like and not accept. I just recognize that it is going to happen and am thinking, what next? Not the same as defeat. I'm not giving up, I'm just aware of what is about to happen and thinking over what to do next. Is this any different than what others are going to do, say, on the morning of November 9?

I just don't think its such a big disaster either. With a few caveats.

I don't hear anything actionable out of what you say that I'm willing to do. No way I'll support violent revolution, just not an option to consider.

That said, I'm not convinced the status quo is maintained simply by putting Hillary in office and avoiding Trump. There is a lot more in play than just the one office. That said, to avoid status quo, I am counting on the bloc that Sanders has recruited and hiis/their ideas be incorporated into the system. Without that, I have nothing. I admit it. Which is why I supported Sanders and not Hillary.

Look at who supports Trump. In ten years half will be in nursing homes pooping onto pampers. The millennials who move in to replace them are different. So, no status quo. Each generation refreshes this country. Change might not be fast enough to satisfy you or me. I don't know about you but nobody cares if I'm not satisfied other than my wife and that's because well, we do our best for each other..


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Not embrace, not defend, not like and not accept. I just recognize that it is going to happen and am thinking, what next? Not the same as defeat. I'm not giving up, I'm just aware of what is about to happen and thinking over what to do next. Is this any different than what others are going to do, say, on the morning of November 9?
> 
> I just don't think its such a big disaster either. With a few caveats.
> 
> I don't hear anything actionable out of what you say that I'm willing to do. No way I'll support violent revolution, just not an option to consider.


Nothing actionable? Revolution not an option? Inequality, systematic oppression and imperialism are but symptoms of a wider ailment that threatens the planet. The crisis is capitalism. This aspect of our civilization is what makes it an extinction event. The hard pill to swallow, which liberal normie babyboomers absolutely refuse to consider is that it is THE ONLY OPTION!


Fogdog said:


> That said, I'm not convinced the status quo is maintained simply by putting Hillary in office and avoiding Trump. There is a lot more in play than just the one office. That said, to avoid status quo, I am counting on the bloc that Sanders has recruited and hiis/their ideas be incorporated into the system. Without that, I have nothing. I admit it. Which is why I supported Sanders and not Hillary.
> 
> Look at who supports Trump. In ten years half will be in nursing homes pooping onto pampers. The millennials who move in to replace them are different. So, no status quo. Each generation refreshes this country. Change might not be fast enough to satisfy you or me. I don't know about you but nobody cares if I'm not satisfied other than my wife and that's because well, we do our best for each other..


You know who needs to die off? Anyone standing in the way. That's not a threat, it is the nature of things. Making an ecological difference starts with alleviating social inequality. It's not the Trump supporters putting social movements in the grave. It's the Democratic party. That's who props up the status quo. That's who keeps capitalism from failing. That's who prevents revolutions and maintains and defends the privatization of the earth.

Yeah I sound crazy. I'm just a few steps ahead.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 21, 2016)

With that being said, she is probably the best (least evil) systematic oppressor and imperialist of the lot.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> How the hell you going to tell me what I believe GTFO.
> Bernie could have abstained from voting and stated the reason why. I would have respected him for that. Clinton could not get out of representing this creep. How the fuck are they the same.
> Stop trying to put Bernie on this motherfucking pedestal. He has shit stains in his draws when he does not wipe properly


Yeah, if he abstained, you would be sitting here crying about how he hates women 

Clinton endorsed the same crime bill you're condemning Sanders for voting for but she gets a free pass for it because you support her, funny that, the only thing you seem to be consistent at is being _inconsistent_..


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 21, 2016)

I like how Bernie Sanders is kinda sabotaging the Democratic party.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I think I'm seeing early signs of the rats leaving the sinking Chump, which means that Mr Sanders' leverage over the party may be waning.


What do you mean?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 21, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> I like how Bernie Sanders is kinda sabotaging the Democratic party.


Let's talk about it..its so much fun to wallow in Clinton misery


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 21, 2016)

Which drug(s) would cause a man to act like Corey Lewandowski?

Anyone hear him yet?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 21, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Nothing actionable? Revolution not an option? Inequality, systematic oppression and imperialism are but symptoms of a wider ailment that threatens the planet. The crisis is capitalism. This aspect of our civilization is what makes it an extinction event. The hard pill to swallow, which liberal normie babyboomers absolutely refuse to consider is that it is THE ONLY OPTION!
> 
> You know who needs to die off? Anyone standing in the way. That's not a threat, it is the nature of things. Making an ecological difference starts with alleviating social inequality. It's not the Trump supporters putting social movements in the grave. It's the Democratic party. That's who props up the status quo. That's who keeps capitalism from failing. That's who prevents revolutions and maintains and defends the privatization of the earth.
> 
> Yeah I sound crazy. I'm just a few steps ahead.


++++++++rep


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 21, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> If she had a conscience she would have failed to defend the guy. Simple as that. She gets my enduring disdain, not the people who are genuinely afraid of Trump. She deserves it. The system is oppressive and she IS THAT SYSTEM.
> 
> The problem with choosing the lesser evil in this case is that no matter who wins, the Trump supporters will still be there. They will be there because of a status quo, not because of Trump. They're there because of her just as much as they are because of him because they're both really just status quo. voting for the lesser evil is status quo. Your opinion is status quo. I don't blame you.
> 
> ...


++++++++++++++++++rep


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Nothing actionable? Revolution not an option? Inequality, systematic oppression and imperialism are but symptoms of a wider ailment that threatens the planet. The crisis is capitalism. This aspect of our civilization is what makes it an extinction event. The hard pill to swallow, which liberal normie babyboomers absolutely refuse to consider is that it is THE ONLY OPTION!
> 
> You know who needs to die off? Anyone standing in the way. That's not a threat, it is the nature of things. Making an ecological difference starts with alleviating social inequality. It's not the Trump supporters putting social movements in the grave. It's the Democratic party. That's who props up the status quo. That's who keeps capitalism from failing. That's who prevents revolutions and maintains and defends the privatization of the earth.
> 
> Yeah I sound crazy. I'm just a few steps ahead.


Then I read you correctly. Violent revolution?.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Then I read you correctly. Violent revolution?.


You say that she will be president and that it is unavoidable, does that mean embrace it? Defend it? Like it? Stop voicing genuine opposition to it? Delay the revolution against it because of the minority of bigots who threaten to have a voice? My guess is that this election will have record low voter turnout.

I don't see the word violent anywhere..^^^


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You say that she will be president and that it is unavoidable, does that mean embrace it? Defend it? Like it? Stop voicing genuine opposition to it? Delay the revolution against it because of the minority of bigots who threaten to have a voice? My guess is that this election will have record low voter turnout.
> 
> I don't see the word violent anywhere..^^^


Nope, not telling anybody to stop voicing opposition. Not saying to delay action. I'm asking what action?

There is some stuff about people needing to die in his post and I'm asking AC what he means by that. Violent revolution is something I'm not willing to support. 

I can't figure out what is actionable and meaningful from what you say. All I see is pointing out how bad Hillary is and how great Bernie is and how the primary stolen, blah blah. I just don't think agitating on a pot board is doing any good and simply pointing out the inequities of the world isn't going to accomplish much. 

I'm not telling you to be silent, I just read you posts and try to figure out what is actionable from your posts in the real world. So, where is the best place to put effort to achieve the change you look for?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Then I read you correctly. Violent revolution?.


Hopefully. Violence is status quo though. Who can tell the future? I can only look at empires in the past and remember that today's empire is tomorrow's ashes. Rome went from stable to freefall after the Vandals took North Africa but it is arguable that it took a century for the empire to collapse from its height.

Kinda puts Trump's wall into perspective eh?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Hopefully. Violence is status quo though. Who can tell the future? I can only look at empires in the past and remember that today's empire is tomorrow's ashes. Rome went from stable to freefall after the Vandals took North Africa but it is arguable that it took a century for the empire to collapse from its height.
> 
> Kinda puts Trump's wall into perspective eh?


Agree.

Violence is status quo right now. To use violence against it would mean taking the resistance to a level that matches it. I think supporters of the new authoritarian right will do that when Trump goes down and so violence is going to escalate. When that happens, the oligarchy will use those actions as justification to tighten their grip in the form of controls of people. It's what they do. The oligarchy is perfectly prepared to raise the level of violence if anybody tries to match theirs. And where does that cycle end?

The Vandals weren't exactly the nicest people either. 

So, I reject the idea of applying the tool of violence to enact change.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Agree.
> 
> Violence is status quo right now. To use violence against it would mean taking the resistance to a level that matches it. I think supporters of the new authoritarian right will do that when Trump goes down and so violence is going to escalate. When that happens, the oligarchy will use those actions as justification to tighten their grip in the form of controls of people. It's what they do. The oligarchy is perfectly prepared to raise the level of violence if anybody tries to match theirs. And where does that cycle end?
> 
> ...


To be honest, I tend to agree with the opposition to an organized revolution which by virtue must employ violence to keep itself relevant. One need only look to the guillotine and that whole Bolshevik revolution event as examples of what can go wrong in revolution. However, I would not consider anything right wing to be revolution since it can never truly threaten private power structures. Just look at Italy, the wealthiest families have been the same since the days of the Medicis. They had their Machiavelli and much later their il duce, yet the wealth has stayed in certain bloodlines.

Regarding the final statement, I disagree. When some fight for equality, the option of violence remains valid.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Agree.
> 
> Violence is status quo right now. To use violence against it would mean taking the resistance to a level that matches it. I think supporters of the new authoritarian right will do that when Trump goes down and so violence is going to escalate. When that happens, the oligarchy will use those actions as justification to tighten their grip in the form of controls of people. It's what they do. The oligarchy is perfectly prepared to raise the level of violence if anybody tries to match theirs. And where does that cycle end?
> 
> ...


We need non violent revolution, a la Ghandi. Bernie is the closest we have.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 21, 2016)

Observation: The Sanders thread is considerably more civil and generally more polite than the Drumpf thread....go figure, eh? Forum threads mimicking reality, or? 


Also, growing up we knew him as Mayor/Senator Sanders. He was the Mayor of Burlington for many years, the city I was born in (better hospitals at the time) before being carted back across the Champlain Bridge, heh.
Here's to you, Mr. Sanders - Never give up the good fight, you are on the right side of history, and you've got tons of love and support back home!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What do you mean?


If there's no one putting Shillary's ascendancy in doubt, she needn't listen to Bernie supporters or their concerns.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 21, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> To be honest, I tend to agree with the opposition to an organized revolution which by virtue must employ violence to keep itself relevant. One need only look to the guillotine and that whole Bolshevik revolution event as examples of what can go wrong in revolution. However, I would not consider anything right wing to be revolution since it can never truly threaten private power structures. Just look at Italy, the wealthiest families have been the same since the days of the Medicis. They had their Machiavelli and much later their il duce, yet the wealth has stayed in certain bloodlines.
> 
> Regarding the final statement, I disagree. When some fight for equality, the option of violence remains valid.


Or founding fathers made an enormous mistake when they assumed the people would want to revolt against their government 'from time to time'.

There is no mechanism in the US Constitution to address a system that's been systematically corrupted.

So what's left? More Occupy? What's wrong with demanding that all public servants be held personally accountable for their actions under the law and the Constitution? If cops went to prison more often for overstepping their bounds, fewer cops would do it. If more politicians were prosecuted for corruption, fewer would try it.

The judiciary branch is actually the most insulated from the demands of the People, we cannot expect it to be anything but an obstacle. If more judges were censured for upholding unconstitutional decisions, fewer would do it.

ACCOUNTABILITY. A solid standard, applied universally.

This could be the way forward.


----------



## spandy (Jun 21, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Hopefully. Violence is status quo though. Who can tell the future? I can only look at empires in the past and remember that today's empire is tomorrow's ashes. Rome went from stable to freefall after the Vandals took North Africa but it is arguable that it took a century for the empire to collapse from its height.
> 
> Kinda puts Trump's wall into perspective eh?


Well get out there and kick some ass then! Woot Woot.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 21, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Observation: The Sanders thread is considerably more civil and generally more polite than the Drumpf thread....go figure, eh? Forum threads mimicking reality, or?
> 
> 
> Also, growing up we knew him as Mayor/Senator Sanders. He was the Mayor of Burlington for many years, the city I was born in (better hospitals at the time) before being carted back across the Champlain Bridge, heh.
> ...


He has support everywhere. People are finally realizing that he's been fighting for US all this time!


----------



## spandy (Jun 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Or founding father's made an enormous mistake when they aimed the people would want to revolt against their government 'from time to time'.
> 
> There is no mechanism in the US Constitution to address a system that's been systematically corrupted.
> 
> ...


Founding Fathers knew the people would become complacent and allow the leaders to abuse their power. Not sure if you meant the mistake was made in favor of the people, or government. People need to stand up to their leaders, because over time power is always abused.

There is too much money in politics. Fire fighters are public servants and get paid dick compared to what they do for a living, among many other public servant positions. Why does being a senator for 2 fucking years entitle you to a lifetime of more than triple the pay of your average american? Bullshit, they should get the national average as far as salary goes, and locked in a cage if caught taking any amount of money for any reason during their services to avoid being bought. When your service is up, so are your benefits.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 21, 2016)

Some cops make $100k+

That's some bullshit


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 21, 2016)

Valid observation, even though I have never given Bernie much attention.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 21, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Some cops make $100k+
> 
> That's some bullshit


Nothing wrong with good pay for good work. High pay for incompetents shouldn't be tolerated anywhere, in government service or not.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> To be honest, I tend to agree with the opposition to an organized revolution which by virtue must employ violence to keep itself relevant. One need only look to the guillotine and that whole Bolshevik revolution event as examples of what can go wrong in revolution. However, I would not consider anything right wing to be revolution since it can never truly threaten private power structures. Just look at Italy, the wealthiest families have been the same since the days of the Medicis. They had their Machiavelli and much later their il duce, yet the wealth has stayed in certain bloodlines.
> 
> Regarding the final statement, I disagree. When some fight for equality, the option of violence remains valid.


I like that comment regarding right wing violence as not being revolutionary. Good point.

The threat of violence and the occasional act of sabotage to keep a movement relevant if applied with discipline and intelligence isn't what I'm referring to as unacceptable. From my point of view the anti Trump rallies are a good example of intelligent use of the threat and occasional use of opposing force. I am also not saying that people in a movement should be willing to martyr themselves. Self defense and the threat of self defense is necessary when confronting establishment goons. This is appropriate so long as the threat of force is truly self defense and not something done in support of an unjustified illegal act, such as the occupation of the Malheur Wildlife Refuge. Medgar Evers driving about with a revolver on the seat of his car and a rifle in the trunk, for example, was an appropriate self defense measure.

Violent revolution as in the Russian or Chinese revolutions that installed communism didn't end all that well for far too many if not most. So, I reject wholesale civil war as an answer. But I read from your recent post that's not what you refer to when you talk of violent revolution. 

I still don't know what you advocate. You probably have said it already. Sorry but I haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If there's no one putting Shillary's ascendancy in doubt, she needn't listen to Bernie supporters or their concerns.


True that.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I like that comment regarding right wing violence as not being revolutionary. Good point.
> 
> The threat of violence and the occasional act of sabotage to keep a movement relevant if applied with discipline and intelligence isn't what I'm referring to as unacceptable. From my point of view the anti Trump rallies are a good example of intelligent use of the threat and occasional use of opposing force. I am also not saying that people in a movement should be willing to martyr themselves. Self defense and the threat of self defense is necessary when confronting establishment goons. This is appropriate so long as the threat of force is truly self defense and not something done in support of an unjustified illegal act, such as the occupation of the Malheur Wildlife Refuge. Medgar Evers driving about with a revolver on the seat of his car and a rifle in the trunk, for example, was an appropriate self defense measure.
> 
> ...


I'm criticizing. I'm usually quite carful not to advocate, but to keep my commentary confined to criticism. That is not to say I don't think about what I post, to the contrary, I'm just not pushing views. I have been heavily influenced by Chomsky in that regard. 

The nexus of this and my views on revolution can be summed in the following maxim: Just because I wamw don't mean I'm looking for trouble.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Just because I wamw don't mean I'm looking for trouble.


Translation for wamw? my guess: Just because I "wander around mumbling words" don't mean I'm looking for trouble. Tooo funny that.

If I've gotten it wrong, I still like the sentiment.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2016)

OK, ty, sky, AC, I get it now, I think. Just as I don't know or can't or won't express my actions for what I'd do if I were somehow in charge (heavens forbid), I see that you too are in the same boat. What I've been taking as criticism and carping is just your criticism at the situation and maybe a shot at me too. I'll take your criticism like I would from family. You want me to do better. I'll criticize back if you don't mind. But I'm not looking for a fight either.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, I reject the idea of applying the tool of violence to enact change.


Afghanistan, Iraq, Iran, Syria..have I forgotten anyone?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 21, 2016)

spandy said:


> Founding Fathers knew the people would become complacent and allow the leaders to abuse their power. Not sure if you meant the mistake was made in favor of the people, or government. People need to stand up to their leaders, because over time power is always abused.
> 
> There is too much money in politics. Fire fighters are public servants and get paid dick compared to what they do for a living, among many other public servant positions. Why does being a senator for 2 fucking years entitle you to a lifetime of more than triple the pay of your average american? Bullshit, they should get the national average as far as salary goes, and locked in a cage if caught taking any amount of money for any reason during their services to avoid being bought. When your service is up, so are your benefits.


Should've voted Sanders.

I believe he has a position about money in politics.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Afghanistan, Iraq, Iran, Syria..have I forgotten anyone?


So, how did that go? Let's not do that, shall we?


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, how did that go? Let's not do that, shall we?





Hillary is a hawk, things are going to get amped up big time...plus, she's a woman, she is going to be an even bigger hardass to ensure no Americans think her weak.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Hillary is a hawk, things are going to get amped up big time...plus, she's a woman, she is going to be an even bigger hardass to ensure no Americans think her weak.


I don't know what's going to happen. I don't disagree that Hillary is more hawkish than Obama. At least her record says so. A lot depends on who is in Congress and public sentiment. Today's congress and public sentiment, by the way, is totally batshit shoot'em up and ask questions later in attitude towards interventionist acts. Makes me not want to read the news.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> OK, ty, sky, AC, I get it now, I think. Just as I don't know or can't or won't express my actions for what I'd do if I were somehow in charge (heavens forbid), I see that you too are in the same boat. What I've been taking as criticism and carping is just your criticism at the situation and maybe a shot at me too. I'll take your criticism like I would from family. You want me to do better. I'll criticize back if you don't mind. But I'm not looking for a fight either.


No shots at you, just an occasional mirror. 

We're more or less on the same side; we both think government has overreached is acceptable bounds, that corruption is rampant, that our rights have been eroded or eliminated.

My musings have centered around defining the scope of the situation and brainstorming solutions. 



schuylaar said:


> Afghanistan, Iraq, Iran, Syria..have I forgotten anyone?





Fogdog said:


> So, how did that go? Let's not do that, shall we?


This is the alternative if we as a nation don't come up with something.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Should've voted Sanders.
> 
> I believe he has a position about money in politics.


I did vote for Sanders. You should have too.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I did vote for Sanders. You should have too.


We'll get another chance in November.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 21, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You're using conservative arguments because they suit your narrative because you support Clinton
> 
> That's worse than being a conservative imo





londonfog said:


> yes I did assume you were talking about the meme. You do realize she was assigned to this case right. She did not ask for it. She actually asked to be relieved. The judge refused. Once assigned she did her job. Can't hate her for that. I do blame our fucked up legal system that botched the case.


Thats not what she said in her interview. Also if she did not want to defend a pedo rapist then she would not have attacked the character of a 12 yr old with slut accusations.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 21, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> If she had a conscience she would have failed to defend the guy. Simple as that. She gets my enduring disdain, not the people who are genuinely afraid of Trump. She deserves it. The system is oppressive and she IS THAT SYSTEM.
> 
> The problem with choosing the lesser evil in this case is that no matter who wins, the Trump supporters will still be there. They will be there because of a status quo, not because of Trump. They're there because of her just as much as they are because of him because they're both really just status quo. voting for the lesser evil is status quo. Your opinion is status quo. I don't blame you.
> 
> ...


Some will vote for trump to stop hillary from taking office though. She is out for money and power. Everything I have read about her and the interviews I have watched prove she is a liar and has no sense of right or wrong. 

If bernie had been nominanee. I would be like, gee what a swell guy. He has social issues and national security in mind. I feel he would comprimise and work well with the republican congress. 

Is he getting behind hillary? That would make me completely distrust him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> ...out for money and power...a liar and has no sense of right or wrong.


you're talking about trump, right?

otherwise, gtfooh.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Translation for wamw? my guess: Just because I "wander around mumbling words" don't mean I'm looking for trouble. Tooo funny that.
> 
> If I've gotten it wrong, I still like the sentiment.


wish a motherfucker would


----------



## ThickStemz (Jun 22, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> I'm criticizing. I'm usually quite carful not to advocate, but to keep my commentary confined to criticism. That is not to say I don't think about what I post, to the contrary, I'm just not pushing views. I have been heavily influenced by Chomsky in that regard.
> 
> The nexus of this and my views on revolution can be summed in the following maxim: Just because I wamw don't mean I'm looking for trouble.


I'm a criticizer also. Where you turned to Chomsky, I find him overrated and too boring to read or really listen to. I've tried to read him and i just can't keep going. I try listening and i don't get what the fuss is about. He seems to avoid taking a stand on anything at all costs, except blaming others.

For someone who lived in a time when someone like Hitchens was alive and publishing, turning to Chomsky is for sheep.

I lump Chompsky in with a man named Chris Hedges. He makes similar arguments. Hedges is a liberation tgeologist.

I've never seen someone so thoroughly trounced in a debate as Hedges was by Hitchens. And as far as i know Chomsky wouldn't ever agree to get on a stage with Hitchens.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 22, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> I'm a criticizer also. Where you turned to Chomsky, I find him overrated and too boring to read or really listen to. I've tried to read him and i just can't keep going. I try listening and i don't get what the fuss is about. He seems to avoid taking a stand on anything at all costs, except blaming others.
> 
> For someone who live in a time when someone like Hitchens was alive, Chomsky is for sheep.
> 
> ...


Don't you work at Subway though?


----------



## ThickStemz (Jun 22, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Don't you work at Subway though?


Even if that were true, what bearing would it have?

I would expect logical fallicies from a Chomsky fan.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 22, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> Even if that were true, what bearing would it have?
> 
> I would expect logical fallicies from a Chomsky fan.


I would expect your opinion to mean more than dust if you had ever read a single book by any of the three men you just mentioned. Since you point out my egregious ad hominem (I don't find you worth acknowledging) I had to make it clear why your opinion is worthless.


----------



## ThickStemz (Jun 22, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> I would expect your opinion to mean more than dust if you had ever read a single book by any of the three men you just mentioned. Since you point out my egregious ad hominem (I don't find you worth acknowledging) I had to make it clear why your opinion is worthless.


I've read about ten books by Hitchens, for hedges i read 'war is the force that gives us meaning.' hedges is a whining panty waste loser. 

And for Chomsky I had to read 'profit over people' in college, per my political science professor's demand and also his best book probablu, manufacturing consent. I also on my own attempted to read his books detering democracy and the triangle something.

Utter snoozers.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 22, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> I've read about ten books by Hitchens, for hedges i read 'war is the force that gives us meaning.' hedges is a whining panty waste loser.
> 
> And for Chomsky I had to read 'profit over people' in college, per my political science professor's demand and also his best book probablu, manufacturing consent. I also on my own attempted to read his books detering democracy and the triangle something.
> 
> Utter snoozers.


So you expect us all to believe that you took an advanced political science course yet don't know perfect tense, which is basically high school grammar...


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 22, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> So you expect us all to believe that you took an advanced political science course yet don't know perfect tense, which is basically high school grammar...


There's no shortage of people who take courses, yet still don't think or apply what they've learned.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> There's no shortage of people who take courses, yet still don't think or apply what they've learned.


But you don't "had came" if you're in advanced poli-sci or even if you have read so many books by such advanced thinkers. You certainly don't defend it as correct and claim that scholars debate it. It's a basic skill for someone with fully developed English. It's like knowing addition before starting algebra. 

There's no way this guy has accomplished anything academically.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 22, 2016)

http://www.npr.org/2011/07/13/137789065/why-prosecutors-dont-go-after-wall-street

Yet more evidence that the privileged get special treatment at the expense of the rest of us.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Jun 22, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


I'm firmly in the 'everybody should have stuff' quadrant; 
 
Anything else is un-American!


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm firmly in the 'everybody should have stuff' quadrant;
> View attachment 3714148
> Anything else is un-American!


Actually, "we should have stuff" is the box America has always been in, but it's good you're antifascist.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 22, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Actually, "we should have stuff" is the box America has always been in, but it's good you're antifascist.


It's certainly become that way in recent decades, but I disagree that it's a founding principle of our nation. 

I'm both anti-fascist and anti-aristocracy. I believe that merit, creativity and hard work should count for a lot more than the net worth of your parents.


----------



## ThickStemz (Jun 22, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> But you don't "had came" if you're in advanced poli-sci or even if you have read so many books by such advanced thinkers. You certainly don't defend it as correct and claim that scholars debate it. It's a basic skill for someone with fully developed English. It's like knowing addition before starting algebra.
> 
> There's no way this guy has accomplished anything academically.


I live in Appalachia. We speak different.

Not only that, a complete nonsequitor. One does not follow. I never said it was an advanced polysci class, it was undergrad and we read a book. I wasn't an English major. 

You're proving your ignorance here.


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

I wish Bernie could get on the ballot. The H clinton is whitehouse poision just like the little o currently calling the white house his home. The o was a mistake from day 1. Can't wait till he leaves the whitehouse. I am going to celebrate that day like a BIG holiday!!! Because it is.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

Rrog said:


>


I can only thank our founding fathers that made that not possible. Maybe now we can get a president. We have been without one for so long. That little o fool just ignores the constitution and the bill of rights. Any person in the whitehouse that does that does not belong there.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2016)

You won't mind if not a lot of people agree with that highly inflammatory statement.


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

Rrog said:


> You won't mind if not a lot of people agree with that highly inflammatory statement.


No I don't mind if people disagree with this post. That is the first ammendment to the constution. So all people that read it can disagree. That is why the constitution needs to be followed. Feel free to disagree.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2016)

Cool. I choose to disagree with your complete and utter uneducated bullshit.


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Cool. I choose to disagree with your complete and utter uneducated bullshit.


Fine by me. We all have that right until it gets taken away. I don't view you any different or dislike you.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 22, 2016)

9leaves said:


> I can only thank our founding fathers that made that not possible. Maybe now we can get a president. We have been without one for so long. That little o fool just ignores the constitution and the bill of rights. Any person in the whitehouse that does that does not belong there.


Wasn't the founding fathers. Two terms in the White House was a gentleman's precedent until FDR, when Congress passed legislation to officially limit the presidency to two terms. 

Sadly, the rest of your diatribe displays the same lack of grasp of the basic facts of the game. 

At least you're interested and continuing to learn, that bodes well for your understanding of American political science going forward.


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Wasn't the founding fathers. Two terms in the White House was a gentleman's precedent until FDR, when Congress passed legislation to officially limit the presidency to two terms.
> 
> Sadly, the rest of your diatribe displays the same lack of grasp of the basic facts of the game.
> 
> At least you're interested and continuing to learn, that bodes well for your understanding of American political science going forward.


Thank you. I was not aware of that. I'm glad that change was there. Thats what the ammendments are for. Thank you again.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 22, 2016)

9leaves said:


> I can only thank our founding fathers that made that not possible. Maybe now we can get a president. We have been without one for so long. That little o fool just ignores the constitution and the bill of rights. Any person in the whitehouse that does that does not belong there.


I guess you won't mind giving an example of even a single time Barack Obama ever acted in violation of the US constitution.

Even just one.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Still does not take away the fact that Bernie bitches about money in elections whilst he receive money taken in elections. Hypocrite much ? Bernie is no different than any other politician, He just not as good at it.


Lol, he was talking about banks, and lobby groups. Corporations that fuck the little guy. 
Lots of unions on his list, banks on hers.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you're also allowed to take money from corporation... and do you think labor unions are not corporations ?


Not the way you think.
They are built FOR THE PEOPLE.
People are paid well, and have good bennies.
It's oppo of any corporate support.
Are you new to this?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> So you expect us all to believe that you took an advanced political science course yet don't know perfect tense, which is basically high school grammar...



You expect us to believe you are a world traveling war hero who spends most of his free time whining on a weed forum. 

I'm a fat racist chick.

We can all fantasize.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 22, 2016)

You went out of your way to convince everyone you were a woman in order to take heat off the fact that you're a fat racist snitch. In contrast, I could give a fuck less what you believe, as you've gone out of your way to obtain details about me from old posts.

The only one fantasizing is you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> You went out of your way to convince everyone you were a woman in order to take heat off the fact that you're a fat racist snitch. In contrast, I could give a fuck less what you believe, as you've gone out of your way to obtain details about me from old posts.
> 
> The only one fantasizing is you.



Why aren't you out at the beach?

Why can't you go one day without posting about me?

Why are you so scared of your own shadow? Not really typical of a war hero.

EDIT:


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 22, 2016)

I remember when you asked to have your sock account banned because I trolled you so hard.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> I remember when you asked to have your sock account banned because I trolled you so hard.



I remember when you had to take me off ignore because you couldn't stop melting.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

9leaves said:


> I can only thank our founding fathers that made that not possible.


lol, 

take a history lesson.


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> I guess you won't mind giving an example of even a single time Barack Obama ever acted in violation of the US constitution.
> 
> Even just one.


I guess you won't mind giving an example of even a single time Barack Obama ever acted in violation of the US constitution.

Even just one.

Ok now there is a problem. If I only list one he would be like any president. So I now need to list far more than 1. Because the little o is not a president. So as I did my google search it exploded. I won't include blogs or forums. I will list links to good websites. I will list others as well to show how everybody else knows this guy is poision. Now to keep this post not a mile long. I will list links and not add any comments. I will leave it up to you to find just one out of the list that you like the most. Frankly all of them show how he is a devil. If you don't believe these. Find information to say it didn't happen.

http://www.nationalreview.com/article/428882/obama-violate-constitution-top-ten-2015
http://www.infowars.com/75-times-obama-broke-law-during-presidency/
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ilyashapiro/2014/01/13/president-obamas-top-10-constitutional-violations-of-2013/#1be62ce2b0f4

http://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/president-obamas-top-ten-constitutional-violations-2015?gclid=CMz-8evIvM0CFdZAGwod7SkIxA

https://nworeport.me/2015/12/16/a-list-of-obamas-constitutional-violations/
https://jonathanturley.org/2015/11/11/fifth-circuit-rules-president-obama-violated-constitution-on-unilateral-immigration-changes/

Ok I'm to tired from doing this. I hope you found the one unconstiotutional thing the little o did. I really just want to get back to growing my meds. I really feel sorry that I even posted in this section. I guess I forget that there are more SHEEPle than people. I can only hope that a real president will fix some terrible problems this fool has made. I could make the list longer. I just don't like reading about this fool.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2016)

9leaves said:


> I guess you won't mind giving an example of even a single time Barack Obama ever acted in violation of the US constitution.
> 
> Even just one.
> 
> ...


Not one of those links include a verified violation of the constitution. Just claiming something to be so is not the same as it actually being so. Of course for somebody who lives an unexamined life, what is imagined can be imagined to be so if they want it to be.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 22, 2016)

I didnt click those links..c'mon guy, if ya say something, at least back it up...I was certain the Ol' Executive Orders post was coming.


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

Why are you affraid of malware on those links? The kind that opens your eyes. Congress knows the truth. Thats why he got blocked at every turn. Congress speaks for the masses.
Hey remember bengozi?
Hey remember him releasing 5 key people in isis from our jail for one awol troop?
We don't negotiate with terrorists. Let alone trade 5 key people for a terror group for one awol. Then after that the american beheading. I'm done in this section. Clap if you want. this is pointless. Change is coming. Thank God for that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

9leaves said:


> I guess you won't mind giving an example of even a single time Barack Obama ever acted in violation of the US constitution.
> 
> Even just one.
> 
> ...


infowars?

cato?

nworeport?

excuse me while i go piss myself laughing.


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

You guys make me laugh!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

infowars.

jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> infowars?


Just wait until I record my upcoming Alex Jones impression and put it on my YouTube account - Thanks to many drunken soirees I've mastered the infamous "Oh GOD ALMIGHTY!" spiel! 



"_OoooooohEEEEEaHHHHHuuuhHHHHHH.....the CHILDREN!!!...AwwwwWWWWoooooHHHHHH GODDD ALMIGHTYYYYY!!! OOOOhhhhawwwww....."_


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

Wait... Wait... Wait...
You guys want Bernie Sanders? Really? Better than the hill and bill combo but really?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

Just too good not to repeatedly share....






"_Gawwwww...GUHH...DAAAA...GAHHHOOOOOOoooooooooo....."

_


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> infowars?
> 
> cato?
> 
> ...


Get somebody to change your diaper. You poor slob


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

9leaves said:


> Wait... Wait... Wait...
> You guys want Bernie Sanders? Really? Better than the hill and bill combo but really?


Ohhh no, you aren't one of *these* sorts, are you?


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


I'm Ted Cruz and thats how babies are born..........................................................................................


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

No Trump no hilary no bernie just anarchy. Oh did I just said that. Well ok. I be Like UHHH drooool


Big_Lou said:


> Ohhh no, you aren't one of *these* sorts, are you?
> 
> View attachment 3714755
> 
> View attachment 3714756


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

9leaves said:


> Oh did I just said that. Well ok. I be Like UHHH drooool


Huh.


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

Hell we don't need a trump with this crazy bastard out there


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Huh.


What you talking about willis.........................


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

@9leaves - No malice/sarcasm intended: Is English not your first/native language?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2016)

definitely a trump supporter trying to paint himself as a bernie supporter and doing a horrible job at both.


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> @9leaves - No malice/sarcasm intended: Is English not your first/native language?


Wow you here and not high. I figured with such a title everybody was high in here so I figure I post while I'm high because the other post look like they came from high. Oh wait thats a politician answering a question.
English is my only language kind sir


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> definitely a trump supporter trying to paint himself as a bernie supporter and doing a horrible job at both.


I don't support any of those. Bernie LMAOROTF


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> definitely a trump supporter trying to paint himself as a bernie supporter and doing a horrible job at both.


I'm not entirely _sure_ that he isn't mentally/emotionally disturbed....I'm out on this one.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2016)

9leaves said:


> You guys make me laugh!


That's about the best post you've made thus far. Clear, concise, not full of made up shit.


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I'm not entirely _sure_ that he isn't mentally/emotionally disturbed....I'm out on this one.


Really I totally thought you guys were all high. My bad.


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

R 


Fogdog said:


> That's about the best post you've made thus far. Clear, concise, not full of made up shit.


R U sure U RNT hi


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

9leaves said:


> Really I totally thought you guys were all high. My bad.


I've been smoking off and on for a few hours....you?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Just too good not to repeatedly share....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was almost certain Beck would have this guy beat..damn, he's as good as any women I've ever heard..but where are the tears?


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I've been smoking off and on for a few hours....you?
> 
> View attachment 3714795


Found a stash. Started hitting it when you all went crazy about little O.. Figured you were all high so I joined in. Sober moment. I sorry if I afended anyone. I thought for sure you guys were one toke over the line. I misjudged this room.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2016)

9leaves said:


> R
> 
> 
> R U sure U RNT hi


Nah. I'm a lightweight. A toke, maybe two and I can't even type.

A lot of people here, you for instance, are so mixed up and lost in the version of reality playing in their heads that I wonder what it's like to alter reality even more. So I stick around and watch them degrade during the day. For instance this post and the previous. Earlier in the day, you could string a whole paragraph together. Now, symbols and words. Before too long, it will be a few expletives and insults. 

It was said a long time ago that an unexamined life is not worth living. He said that just before drinking poison.

Stay safe.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

9leaves said:


> Found a stash. Started hitting it when you all went crazy about little O.. Figured you were all high so I joined in. Sober moment. I sorry if I afended anyone. I thought for sure you guys were one toke over the line. I misjudged this room.


You didn't afended me.

Enjoy your evening.


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

I vape CBD to relax. The legal stuff. Tolerence is high because of that. If I don't do that for a month I lower the tolerance. Found a stash and polished off a bowl. So hows my grammer. You all think I'm crazy. Well who's laughing now.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2016)

9leaves said:


> I vape CBD to relax. The legal stuff. Tolerence is high because of that. If I don't do that for a month I lower the tolerance. Found a stash and polished off a bowl. So hows my grammer. You all think I'm crazy. Well who's laughing now.


Doesn't the legal CBD just make you sleepy?

That's what I heard.


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Doesn't the legal CBD just make you sleepy?
> 
> That's what I heard.


Yes at first. If you continue to vape it you build a high tolerance for it. Now it only relaxes me. Found some stash. Figured this room had to be high. Its tapering off now. So I thought I would join in. The last grow I had was high in CBD. Fucking incredible. Just had some of it. CBD tolerance can be built fast. Thats the biggest problem if when they legalise it all over. CBD effects people differently. Like me its just a chill off thats it. But heavy tokes on a pipe with a carb back to back. Well then you still get a decent high from that. Found that nug hiding in a drawer. Still have some decarboxed stuff for brownies or something else. If they are only going to pick certain canabinoids to legalise for RX. Well then it will be very hard to treat the vast majority of people. You can't just pick and choose what cannabinoids to legalise. Somebody sent me a link about the change in schedule of mj. It being 2 is a good step. Just the FDA wants to RX chemically produced versions of some cannabinoids. That can't help all. I have found in my research that the combo of THC CBD and CBN combat pain most effectively. The THC just needs to be present even in some cases, It doesn't need to be real high percentage. It combines when combusted to make another cannabinoid THCB. That is the one that supresses the pain. But you need others at the party to get the real medical bennifits of it. Tolerence can be changed effectively with oranges and green tea. Along with several days of non-use. So you can adjust how it helps you medically and recreationally yourself.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 22, 2016)

I smoke this stuff called weed. It makes me high. Not high enough to agree with much of anything @9leaves says, tho. 

I think this country could only be more authoritarian if we allowed police to kill with impunity and allowed them to use evidence found during illegal searches. 

Oh, wait-


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I smoke this stuff called weed. It makes me high. Not high enough to agree with much of anything @9leaves says, tho.
> 
> I think this country could only be more authoritarian if we allowed police to kill with impunity and allowed them to use evidence found during illegal searches.
> 
> Oh, wait-


Ok my info is based in research and science. The people that move to a state to cure cancer. The healthy effects juicing the leaves have on your entire body is mind blowing. I'm talking water leaves here folks. I have done my studies here. If you don't believe me thats ok. All of the information I listed can be found on the internet. Studies and scientic trials. The conversations I have had with many doctors now about the bennifits and pitfalls. Just because I'm wako over the little o doesn't mean I don't know mj. I may need help growing it. But I know what good things it does for your body. Like the cannabinoid system in your brain. When you smoke the chemicals just plug in. Your brain has been set up to except cannabinoids. That is why its so effective in its plant form. Yes I came in here all crazy. I like to have fun in forums. Who doesn't. I always love it when people make snap judgements of others over a hand full of posts. Getting high is one thing. Improving your health is another.


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

Hey. I'm going to leave you with this. I am for real. All those facts can be validated. I have been studing this drug for a while. Yes watched documentaries like crazy. First hand accounts on you tube. I know areas that you might not trust. When you find lots of them over many different kinds of people saying the same thing. Showing you how there life has changed. How this one couple saved there daughter from almost non stop seizures. You understand the power found only in the plant. The biggest problem facing us that want medicine is the government. They only want to give us chemical versions of the plant. They fail to understand how the rest works. You can make fun of me all you want. Everything is true. You can cast a blind eye on obama. But if you cast a blind eye on the medical significants of the plant. Well you are just someone that wants to get high. There are thousands of drugs that do that. Learn something. Improve yourself.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm really glad smoking high CBD weed didn't make him high and stupid.


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

Wow! Nice comeback. Is that the smartest thing you could say. I thought I was talking to other adults. I thought that after reading this at the top of the page.

*Name Calling or general rude behavior is no longer acceptable in the Cafe, We are adults which means that we should be able to debate without resorting to name calling.* Warnings will be given out if users fail to act appropriately.

I guess even this is wrong in relation to the members posting here. I know to stay out of here now. There isn't a debate or even a conversation if the comeback is you are stupid. So have your fun here. Can't even imagine what really gets talked about here. Looks like name calling to me.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 22, 2016)

9leaves said:


> Wow! Nice comeback. Is that the smartest thing you could say. I thought I was talking to other adults. I thought that after reading this at the top of the page.
> 
> *Name Calling or general rude behavior is no longer acceptable in the Cafe, We are adults which means that we should be able to debate without resorting to name calling.* Warnings will be given out if users fail to act appropriately.
> 
> I guess even this is wrong in relation to the members posting here. I know to stay out of here now. There isn't a debate or even a conversation if the comeback is you are stupid. So have your fun here. Can't even imagine what really gets talked about here. Looks like name calling to me.


Long winded doesn't make you right. Just right wing, and the reason why the arguments no longer make sense is that conservatism has long ago run out of actual problems it can solve and is now busily creating more it can't, hence the social and economic mess we're in. This means that we as a nation need a new direction, one that properly empowers individuals by protecting their rights. ALL OF THEM.

We've painted ourselves politically into a right wing authoritarian corner. The only way to go from here is towards socialism. That there is a giant propaganda machine surrounding the idea with fear and loathing tells me all I need to know about how imperative it is that it happen anyway.

I just hope I live that long. I fear war, because I fear those who would start them think they'd survive.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 22, 2016)

9leaves said:


> I vape


and I'm glad you're here, you make this a better place to post, ever since you posted in this thread we have all found it more enjoyable


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 23, 2016)

@abandonconflict I will take your post as written. Thank you. That does mean a lot. Something told me to come back here. Something was saying I needed to take a peak in here. When I returned and saw these post I was... Really for once at a loss of words. Your post is sinciere and truthful. I'm glad I made things more enjoyable for you. I'm glad you put yourself out there as an adult in this post. I feel there is a muchual understanding coming to the surface. Thank you.

@ttystikk Thank you. Thank you for letting me understand you understand. You have brought great thoughts in your last post. I see you understand what is really happening to america. You showed me you have knowledge. You displaied sober thoughts in a dialogue that could be a debate. The name calling stopped. I share your fear of the bigger war. I myself as a religous person pray I don't see to much more of the future on earth. I pray my Lord takes me. Life is only a game before you rise to God. If you figure out why he put you here he will take you once solved. If not you expire on his set date and time by his end game rules. 

I know that this kind of forum is for having fun. I like to have fun in forums. As a disabled person. Forums give me a social space. Now I understand we all had fun. Before you thought I lost it. I thought this forum lost it. It takes time to sober into the reality of our plite. Sometimes its a good thing. In this case you showed me how your forum plays games. I to showed you guys how I play games. On the same page. Let the games begin. Always wanted to say that. 

Now I'm happy to have met you all. I'm happy to post here more. So I have been hazed into the group. Now we wait for the next person. Time is relative. So good night, good morning or good afternoon.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2016)

9leaves said:


> Found a stash. Started hitting it when you all went crazy about little O.. Figured you were all high so I joined in. Sober moment. I sorry if I afended anyone. I thought for sure you guys were one toke over the line. I misjudged this room.


No, this is them normally.


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 23, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> No, this is them normally.


Then this area is not for me.
I'm in it to win it. Nobody here is even in anything.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jun 23, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> No, this is them normally.


 So you are NOT saying they normal?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2016)

9leaves said:


> Ok my info is based in research and science. The people that move to a state to cure cancer. The healthy effects juicing the leaves have on your entire body is mind blowing. I'm talking water leaves here folks. I have done my studies here. If you don't believe me thats ok. All of the information I listed can be found on the internet. Studies and scientic trials. The conversations I have had with many doctors now about the bennifits and pitfalls. Just because I'm wako over the little o doesn't mean I don't know mj. I may need help growing it. But I know what good things it does for your body. Like the cannabinoid system in your brain. When you smoke the chemicals just plug in. Your brain has been set up to except cannabinoids. That is why its so effective in its plant form. Yes I came in here all crazy. I like to have fun in forums. Who doesn't. I always love it when people make snap judgements of others over a hand full of posts. Getting high is one thing. Improving your health is another.


Schwag that sits a year is pretty potent, too..high wise


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2016)

9leaves said:


> Then this area is not for me.
> I'm in it to win it. Nobody here is even in anything.


N'awwwwwww were like a dysfunctional little family here.

Stick around, you'll learn a lot in between the trolls.

What's more fun than smoking weed in your PJ's and arguing politics with some of America's best growers?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 23, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Schwag that sits a year is pretty potent, too..high wise


Marijuana does not gain potency over time, it loses it.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 23, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> So you are NOT saying they normal?


I've seen normal and I'm not impressed.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2016)

9leaves said:


> Wow! Nice comeback. Is that the smartest thing you could say. I thought I was talking to other adults. I thought that after reading this at the top of the page.
> 
> *Name Calling or general rude behavior is no longer acceptable in the Cafe, We are adults which means that we should be able to debate without resorting to name calling.* Warnings will be given out if users fail to act appropriately.
> 
> I guess even this is wrong in relation to the members posting here. I know to stay out of here now. There isn't a debate or even a conversation if the comeback is you are stupid. So have your fun here. Can't even imagine what really gets talked about here. Looks like name calling to me.


Calling you a name is a term of endearment around here.

It's part of the game, just go with it.

You're new

Everyone is welcome on a Schuylaar thread.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Marijuana does not gain potency over time, it loses it.


Well geeze, i guess jarring is useless then.

Next time I better smoke it wet for maximum potency.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 24, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Citation.
> 
> Discuss.


Why would it need to get discussed? Bread left on the countertop gets moldy... It happens, it is a fact, we dont need to cite or discuss anything.

The psychoactive ingredient of Marijuana deteriorates over time, more quickly with higher heat. ER: Store in a cool dry place.

If it got more potent then people would be selling 5 & 10 year old weed like they do whiskey. Look around, nobody is doing that... do you wonder why?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 24, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Well geeze, i guess jarring is useless then.
> 
> Next time I better smoke it wet for maximum potency.


You jar it to properly cure the plant and dehydrate it. Having to remove the moisture somehow relates to aging how?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You jar it to properly cure the plant and dehydrate it. Having to remove the moisture somehow relates to aging how?


Do you even grow, bro?

You jar it to preserve it in its current state of moisture. I hope nobody dehydrates their buds, that'd be horrible! I keep mine above 60% relative humidity in the jar, and that's after they've been dried. I jar it to let the chlorophyll break down and to keep the terpenes contained. Btw it totally changes over time, for the better. It doesn't get more potent, there isn't a THC fairy sprinkling THC while the jar is sealed, but a cure of at least 6wks does wonders for smokeability, smoothness, and flavours.



Btw, there's a big difference between drying and curing.

#jussayin


----------



## Rrog (Jun 24, 2016)

Bernie's voting for Hillary. So that's the end of that


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Bernie's voting for Hillary. So that's the end of that


If true, he is betraying what he said he stood for. 

Sad.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


Please tell me that gif has been altered somehow. There is no way that all of those elements came together 'naturally', lol. It's making my mind hurt but I can't seem to be able to look away....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 24, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Do you even grow, bro?
> 
> You jar it to preserve it in its current state of moisture. I hope nobody dehydrates their buds, that'd be horrible! I keep mine above 60% relative humidity in the jar, and that's after they've been dried. I jar it to let the chlorophyll break down and to keep the terpenes contained. Btw it totally changes over time, for the better. It doesn't get more potent, there isn't a THC fairy sprinkling THC while the jar is sealed, but a cure of at least 6wks does wonders for smokeability, smoothness, and flavours.
> 
> ...


I've stored weed for fucking years...cool-dry-dark location. Color, scent & taste change over time. Sometimes, after you unscrew outer ring the lid sticks and when you pry it up with your thumb and break the seal, lid blows off like a champagne cork.
when you grow a lb. at a time and never sell it, you find out all about long term curing. I've smoked 9 yr. old buds...nothing wrong with them, potency loss marginal...


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If true, he is betraying what he said he stood for.
> 
> Sad.


Are you implying that a Trump presidency would be closer to Bernie's beliefs than choosing Hillary?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Are you implying that a Trump presidency would be closer to Bernie's beliefs than choosing Hillary?


Yikes, eh?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 24, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Do you even grow, bro?
> 
> You jar it to preserve it in its current state of moisture. I hope nobody dehydrates their buds, that'd be horrible! I keep mine above 60% relative humidity in the jar, and that's after they've been dried. I jar it to let the chlorophyll break down and to keep the terpenes contained. Btw it totally changes over time, for the better. It doesn't get more potent, there isn't a THC fairy sprinkling THC while the jar is sealed, but a cure of at least 6wks does wonders for smokeability, smoothness, and flavours.
> 
> ...


LOL!!! I did not say you mumify it!!! Understand, I live in the desert. A cut plant would be 100% dry in like 4 days out here. No, you dont go to 0% humidity but you certainly come down from 100%.

We agree that it gets better over time but not more potent. Now try to convince Schuylarr of that.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Bernie's voting for Hillary. So that's the end of that


Whoa! BREAKING NEWS, right?

They just couldn't wait..

And no, that's NOT the end of that.

I will post the complete interview when available in order to hear how that question/answer came about.

Nicole Wallace is a stupid cunt who doesn't know how to keep her mouth shut and let someone ANSWER the question.

Context makes or breaks an answer.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> LOL!!! I did not say you mumify it!!! Understand, I live in the desert. A cut plant would be 100% dry in like 4 days out here. No, you dont go to 0% humidity but you certainly come down from 100%.
> 
> We agree that it gets better over time but not more potent. Now try to convince Schuylarr of that.


Don't try to deflect to me.

You will not, WILL NOT, get the same high off weed that you dried just sitting on the shelf for a week v. jar 3 months and even better at 6 months.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I've stored weed for fucking years...cool-dry-dark location. Color, scent & taste change over time. Sometimes, after you unscrew outer ring the lid sticks and when you pry it up with your thumb and break the seal, lid blows off like a champagne cork.
> when you grow a lb. at a time and never sell it, you find out all about long term curing. I've smoked 9 yr. old buds...nothing wrong with them, potency loss marginal...


True growers know this.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 24, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> LOL!!! I did not say you mumify it!!! Understand, I live in the desert. A cut plant would be 100% dry in like 4 days out here. No, you dont go to 0% humidity but you certainly come down from 100%.
> 
> We agree that it gets better over time but not more potent. Now try to convince Schuylarr of that.


You pretty much just like to argue...

shame ya don't know much...


----------



## Rrog (Jun 24, 2016)

I like year old cured weed. Gets a little chewing-gummy, tastes change. Doesn't get more potent. 

I think you're getting a slow change of the Cannabinol profile, however. Less THC, more CBD or similar. That sorta thing


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 24, 2016)

Maybe the Bernie hardliners can explain this. In one Huffpo article, they quote and post a video where Bernie says he'll vote for Hillary:

*Bernie Sanders Says He Will Vote For Hillary Clinton*
*“The issue right here is I’m going to do everything I can to defeat Donald Trump.”*
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/bernie-sanders-vote-for-hillary-clinton_us_576d1e2be4b017b379f594ac

The video at 1:35 (accessed in the article) show Bernie unequivocally answering "yes" when asked directly if he will vote for Hillary in the fall. 

At the same time, 

*It’s Official — Bernie Sanders Is Staying In The Race And Will Not Concede*
https://www.rollitup.org/t/excuse-me-the-official-bernie-sanders-for-president-2016-thread.879964/page-483#post-12718450
 
The stuff quoted in this article is a week old. Yet, the author claims that Bernie is going to take the fight to the convention.

Any idea how these two articles can be reconciled?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You pretty much just like to argue...
> 
> shame ya don't know much...


"Much" is giving too much credit, truth told....


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Maybe the Bernie hardliners can explain this. In one Huffpo article, they quote and post a video where Bernie says he'll vote for Hillary:
> 
> *Bernie Sanders Says He Will Vote For Hillary Clinton*
> *“The issue right here is I’m going to do everything I can to defeat Donald Trump.”*
> ...


HuffPost has always shamelessly shilled for Shillary. I smell bias, at least.


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Jun 24, 2016)

Well now Bernie lovers can really feel the burn:

http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/24/politics/bernie-sanders-will-vote-for-hillary-clinton/index.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> Well now Bernie lovers can really feel the burn:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/24/politics/bernie-sanders-will-vote-for-hillary-clinton/index.html


you got cucked into trump as your nominee.

ether that, or you were one of the white power types that led the charge to have him as your nominee.

so a cuck or a klanman, you're one of those. nice options eh?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2016)

I find it so ironic that racist white men use the term "cuck" as their go-to insult.

Don't they realize that cuck fetishists (men who want other men to sleep with their wives) are almost entirely white men?

I mean, so long as it's consensual, IDGAF what you do. "Mandingo!" is a VICE documentary that follows the Florida Mandingos, a group of Black men who host cuckhold parties for (you guessed it) primarily white couples.

"Along the way we meet the key players who make up the lifestyle: the insatiable wives and their cuckolded white husbands obsessed with sex with black men."

Between these parties and the history of white men enacting anti-miscegenation laws to prohibit white women from marrying and having sex with POC men, I'm not surpassed Billy is obsessed with the word cuck... lol

(This documentary is NSFW, so feel free to Google at your own discretion)


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Maybe the Bernie hardliners can explain this. In one Huffpo article, they quote and post a video where Bernie says he'll vote for Hillary:
> 
> *Bernie Sanders Says He Will Vote For Hillary Clinton*
> *“The issue right here is I’m going to do everything I can to defeat Donald Trump.”*
> ...


Yeah, I can explain it. He's establishment just like the rest of them.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> HuffPost has always shamelessly shilled for Shillary. I smell bias, at least.


I dunno, I always thought the bias was toward B, and that was a good thing. Bernie did say unequivocally that he was going to vote for Hillary. Can't call that shilling. The second article was clearly not shill for Hill.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> I find it so ironic that racist white men use the term "cuck" as their go-to insult.
> 
> Don't they realize that cuck fetishists (men who want other men to sleep with their wives) are almost entirely white men?
> 
> ...


how many times did your wife cuck you while you were away?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how many times did your wife cuck you while you were away?



Do you really want to bring our wives into this?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Do you really want to bring our wives into this?


i thought it was a simple question. i mean, it had to get lonely for her.

and i didn't really think you were a person of any standards whatsoever. after all, you did spend months and months and months pretending to be a woman while uttering the most racist bullshit imaginable in what many are calling the best meltdown of all time.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how many times did your wife cuck you while you were away?


Buckyyyyyyyyyyyy, down boy, down. heel.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i thought it was a simple question. i mean, it had to get lonely for her.
> 
> and i didn't really think you were a person of any standards whatsoever. after all, you did spend months and months and months pretending to be a woman while uttering the most racist bullshit imaginable in what many are calling the best meltdown of all time.



I think the fact that you are still rustled over me pretending to be a racist simply to rustle you is more of a meltdown then anything anyone here has ever displayed. You will be talking about it for years.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> I think the fact that you are still rustled over me pretending to be a racist simply to rustle you is more of a meltdown then anything anyone here has ever displayed. You will be talking about it for years.


Lol, pretending.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> Lol, pretending.



Still rustled. lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> I find it so ironic that racist white men use the term "cuck" as their go-to insult.
> 
> Don't they realize that cuck fetishists (men who want other men to sleep with their wives) are almost entirely white men?
> 
> ...


I just skimmed over this mess, w-o-w....you seem to have quite the knowledge/obsession when it comes to cuckhood! Look, little guy, if YOU are into that kind of self-depreciating nightmare scene then have AT it, but don't try and force it on the REST of us, sheeessshhhh.....

I mean, if you WANT to ogle/suck on huge black cock, just go ahead and DO it - No need for long winded diatribes HERE about it!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 24, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> You have been crying "racist" for years now. Do you think you've affected even one person? Do you think if a person was really a racist and you called them a racist it would have any effect on them? Or do you think calling someone a racist who is not a racist is effective? If you call a racist a racist I would assume they would see that as a compliment. If you called someone a racist who wasn't a racist I can't see that as having any affect on them at all. Basically, your judgements are useless. Kind of like your semen.


Citing your racism shows _others_ you shouldn't be taken seriously

Judging by the fact that nobody takes you seriously, I'd say it has been effective


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> me pretending to be a racist


This could be one of the saddest and stupidest things I've ever read. Honestly, no sarcasm....wow....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> This could be one of the saddest and stupidest things I've ever read. Honestly, no sarcasm....wow....


Bro, if I pretend I'm racist and say racist things as a _character_, that doesn't make _me _racist! I was just pretending to trap people into thinking I'm racist!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Are you implying that a Trump presidency would be closer to Bernie's beliefs than choosing Hillary?


He basically told his supporters to vote for her. He thinks shes crooked too. At least that is what he claimed.

He should be pressing for her removal from the race since she is under investigation from the FBI!!

Too late now tho.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Whoa! BREAKING NEWS, right?
> 
> They just couldn't wait..
> 
> ...


Please link to me.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Bro, if I pretend I'm racist and say racist things as a _character_, that doesn't make _me _racist! I was just pretending to trap people into thinking I'm racist!


Sounds like something a bright and _sane_ person would do, wot?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

There are immature trichomes in the bud when harvested. The plant stays alive because we Allow it to retain moisture. It carries out biological functions and matures any immature trichomes.

Whalla!


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I dunno, I always thought the bias was toward B, and that was a good thing. Bernie did say unequivocally that he was going to vote for Hillary. Can't call that shilling. The second article was clearly not shill for Hill.





For every one positive Bernie piece, there were three for Clinton


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> she is under investigation from the FBI!!


your candidate is literally on trial for fraud under the RICO act in two separate states for defrauding thousands of people out of millions of dollars.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> your candidate is literally on trial for fraud under the RICO act in two separate states for defrauding thousands of people out of millions of dollars.


Which is worse?

Care to play russian roulette?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> For every one positive Bernie piece, there were three for Clinton


This. He was opposing hillary so he was overshadowed on purpose by the media.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Which is worse?
> 
> Care to play russian roulette?


i would say being on trial in multiple states for violating the RICO act is a lot worse than not being on trial anywhere for anything, which is the case with hillary.

i mean, are you literally retarded? it's pretty clear.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 24, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Whoa! BREAKING NEWS, right?
> 
> They just couldn't wait..
> 
> ...


Sky, he answered unequivocally "yes" when asked if he would vote for Hillary. I'm really curious how you can spin it otherwise. Bernie isn't telling the actual left of the party what to do. He just said what he was going to do and that he would work to ensure Trump doesn't get elected. I'm with Bernie.

It's quite likely the left will split with the Democratic party, which will make things interesting. I agree with you that the Democratic Party doesn't ever plan to represent the left, if the ever really did.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i would say being on trial in multiple states for violating the RICO act is a lot worse than not being on trial anywhere for anything, which is the case with hillary.
> 
> i mean, are you literally retarded? it's pretty clear.


See, this is a prime example of why I can no longer interact with her/him/it......don't you feel like you are lording over/possibly verbally abusing the mentally deficient after a while?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i would say being on trial in multiple states for violating the RICO act is a lot worse than not being on trial anywhere for anything, which is the case with hillary.
> 
> i mean, are you literally retarded? it's pretty clear.


So state crimes are worse than federal crimes?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> See, this is a prime example of why I can no longer interact with her/him/it......don't you feel like you are lording over/possibly verbally abusing the mentally deficient after a while?


Don't make excuses. By uncle bucks standards, your association with him makes you a supporter of isis.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So state crimes are worse than federal crimes?


hillary hasn't committed any federal crimes.

trump is on trial in multiple states for violating the RICO act. the RICO act is a federal law you dumbass.

@Big_Lou yes sometimes i do feel bad having to call her out on this elementary retarded crap.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Don't make excuses. By uncle bucks standards, your association with him makes you a supporter of isis.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> your candidate is literally on trial for fraud under the RICO act in two separate states for defrauding thousands of people out of millions of dollars you retarded cunt.


Not to mention that whole thing about raping a child...


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Jun 24, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


Greens party is a good name with me but I don't know enough about them, to my discredit. It's time to take a second look. I never held the fact that Nader pulled enough votes away from Gore to swing the election in the favor of Bush jr against either Nader or the Greens Party. As was true then, it's up to the candidate to convince voters to vote for them.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hillary hasn't committed any federal crimes.
> 
> trump is on trial in multiple states for violating the RICO act. the RICO act is a federal law you dumbass.
> 
> @Big_Lou yes sometimes i do feel bad having to call her out on this elementary retarded crap.


She hasn't been convicted of any and neither has trump.

So who is worse? Man who sells expensive product that doesnt live up to its hype or woman who is under a criminal investigation with the FBI?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She hasn't been convicted of any and neither has trump.
> 
> So who is worse? Man who sells expensive product that doesnt live up to its hype or woman who is under a criminal investigation with the FBI?


trump has been indicted and is under trial for violating the fucking RICO act. that is the candidate you support.

right wing retards like you are desperately clinging to this fake scandal and are not even brave enough to say with any conviction that she will be indicted, because she won't be. 

trump bilked over 7000 americans out of millions of their hard earned dollars through outright fraud. hillary may have kept her email improperly, if that even.

to compare the two is mental retardation from unhinged, brainwashed, fascist racist right wing retards.

simple as that.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)

Ameri-Mexican WALL 2018!! YEEEEE-HAAAWWWWWWW!!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 24, 2016)

Vote-counting staff sort ballots at The Royal Horticultural Halls in central London on Thursday. The referendum was held on paper ballots, counted by hand.

Niklas Halle'n/AFP/Getty Images

Hmmmmmmm... why isn't this done here? Too hard to cheat?

Full article;
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/06/24/483327087/bbc-projects-united-kingdom-votes-to-leave-the-european-union


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She hasn't been convicted of any and neither has trump.
> 
> So who is worse? Man who sells expensive product that doesnt live up to its hype or woman who is under a criminal investigation with the FBI?


Trump U is a fraud according to prosecutors in two states and it looks like an obvious case to my layman's understanding of fraud. Hillary's e-mail accounts have been under investigation for over a year and has had as many as 1500 agents on the case. She is running behind Trump in this regard. It seems to me that if the case were obvious it wouldn't have taken this long.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Vote-counting staff sort ballots at The Royal Horticultural Halls in central London on Thursday. The referendum was held on paper ballots, counted by hand.
> 
> Niklas Halle'n/AFP/Getty Images
> 
> ...


True this. I don't know why US voters are so dismissive of voter exclusion laws and acts of vote fraud. It's just not that hard to fix.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> True this. I don't know why US voters are so dismissive of voter exclusion laws and acts of vote fraud. It's just not that hard to fix.


Somehow, the average voter doesn't quite get that THEY'RE the ones being disenfranchised. 

It's shocking in its audacity.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> trump has been indicted and is under trial for violating the fucking RICO act. that is the candidate you support.
> 
> right wing retards like you are desperately clinging to this fake scandal and are not even brave enough to say with any conviction that she will be indicted, because she won't be.
> 
> ...


BUT..he hasn't been convicted and that was Pie's point that you glossed over

Simple as that.

No debate points awarded.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Yeah, I can explain it. He's establishment just like the rest of them.


He would've sounded like a dick if he said anything else.

He DID NOT: concede or endorse.

He SAID..'I will do whatever I CAN to defeat Donald Trump'.

The operative word: CAN ie; within his ability.

Voting for her is something he CAN do in good conscious to defeat Trump as last vestige in a contest.

Go back to 3rd grade and learn words.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I just skimmed over this mess, w-o-w....you seem to have quite the knowledge/obsession when it comes to cuckhood! Look, little guy, if YOU are into that kind of self-depreciating nightmare scene then have AT it, but don't try and force it on the REST of us, sheeessshhhh.....
> 
> I mean, if you WANT to ogle/suck on huge black cock, just go ahead and DO it - No need for long winded diatribes HERE about it!
> 
> View attachment 3716384


Um, that would be a purse they're kept in.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i thought it was a simple question. i mean, it had to get lonely for her.
> 
> and i didn't really think you were a person of any standards whatsoever. after all, you did spend months and months and months pretending to be a woman while uttering the most racist bullshit imaginable in what many are calling the best meltdown of all time.


Answer to how many times his wife cucked while he was away? Zero

He would've needed to watch for it to be a cuck.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Greens party is a good name with me but I don't know enough about them, to my discredit. It's time to take a second look. I never held the fact that Nader pulled enough votes away from Gore to swing the election in the favor of Bush jr against either Nader or the Greens Party. *As was true then, it's up to the candidate to convince voters to vote for them.*



So you're okay with individual peaceful people being able to "opt out" of the results of others choices for them if they chose ?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> His wife is a whore, apparently. He can't understand why a woman would be faithful to her man. Then again, you've masterbaited with him on more than one occasion. I doubt you understand it either.


It's apparent, by your above comment, you don't know Bucky personally (or me for that matter).

Your troll efforts need work.

No jumbo Snickers for you!


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> True this. I don't know why US voters are so dismissive of voter exclusion laws and acts of vote fraud. It's just not that hard to fix.


Because they're lemmings that listen to the media.

They have no ability to form their own opinion and must go with talking points of the day.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He basically told his supporters to vote for her. He thinks shes crooked too. At least that is what he claimed.
> 
> He should be pressing for her removal from the race since she is under investigation from the FBI!!
> 
> Too late now tho.


That's not Sanders MO.

What he's saying is, on Election Day IF it's Hillary v. Trump (with all being equal) the smart thing to do to defeat Trump, would be to vote for her.

He has his agenda for saying this..Número Uno..get rid of that hag DWS.

How much will anyone bet Clinton will turn on her BFF?

Sanders still has two cards..concession and endorsement and no matter what she says..she wants them now more than ever with Brexit going through..Trump is in position to leverage (and already has) how Britain did it faster and better (had the balls) than the U.S. (Pulling away from establishment).


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> See, this is a prime example of why I can no longer interact with her/him/it......don't you feel like you are lording over/possibly verbally abusing the mentally deficient after a while?


Meh..some men are into porno and some creepy crazy shit; he's into trolling..harmless fun after a hard day of hanging frame windows and coming home to trim.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Vote-counting staff sort ballots at The Royal Horticultural Halls in central London on Thursday. The referendum was held on paper ballots, counted by hand.
> 
> Niklas Halle'n/AFP/Getty Images
> 
> ...


Precisely.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Precisely.


If we really cared about democracy in this country, we'd be making damn sure no one can fuck with the ballots.

Unfortunately we've legalized corruption so people think they can get away with anything, no matter how destructive to the greater good it might be.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> He would've sounded like a dick if he said anything else.
> 
> He DID NOT: concede or endorse.
> 
> ...


Very specifically, he said yes.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump U is a fraud according to prosecutors in two states and it looks like an obvious case to my layman's understanding of fraud. Hillary's e-mail accounts have been under investigation for over a year and has had as many as 1500 agents on the case. She is running behind Trump in this regard. It seems to me that if the case were obvious it wouldn't have taken this long.


They keep uncovering new leads. Plus the witnesses are not cooperating. One says she only learned about the server AFTER hillary hired her as a lawyer AFTER she served as her top aide. The man who set up her server pled the fifth 130 times during trial.

Hillary has been very thorough in covering her tracks. The investigation started with a request for emails concerning benghazi
That led to discovery of her private server. That led to discovery that her aids were copying and sending state documents to the private server.

There is so much more too. It is not a simple investigation. They are interviewing EVERYONE to get all possibe evidence before they subpoena clinton.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They keep uncovering new leads. Plus the witnesses are not cooperating. One says she only learned about the server AFTER hillary hired her as a lawyer AFTER she served as her top aide. The man who set up her server pled the fifth 130 times during trial.
> 
> Hillary has been very thorough in covering her tracks. The investigation started with a request for emails concerning benghazi
> That led to discovery of her private server. That led to discovery that her aids were copying and sending state documents to the private server.
> ...


Nah. They're dragging their feet. As president, she can pardon herself.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Very specifically, he said yes.


So?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Nah. They're dragging their feet. As president, she can pardon herself.


Then why didn't Nixon stop his own impeachment? 

How many impeachment's have there been since?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Then why didn't Nixon stop his own impeachment?
> 
> How many impeachment's have there been since?


Impeachment proceedings are entirely different than a criminal investigation. Impeachment is initiated by Congress.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2016)

Knowing what we know now about Clinton presidency..was it worth it?

Discuss.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Knowing what we know now about Clinton presidency..was it worth it?
> 
> Discuss.


It was worth it for the Republicans. They got to drag the scandal out until everybody was tired of Bill's peccadilloes and angry about his lying to the nation. It eventually was a factor in the close election that followed.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So?


Now that Bernie has said he will vote for Hillary, he's going to be able to work more closely with the DNC to get her elected. Pollsters predict about 40% of Bernie babies will withhold their vote from the Democrats. I wonder if that's enough to turn victory for Hillary into one for Trump.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They keep uncovering new leads. Plus the witnesses are not cooperating. One says she only learned about the server AFTER hillary hired her as a lawyer AFTER she served as her top aide. The man who set up her server pled the fifth 130 times during trial.
> 
> Hillary has been very thorough in covering her tracks. The investigation started with a request for emails concerning benghazi
> That led to discovery of her private server. That led to discovery that her aids were copying and sending state documents to the private server.
> ...


The court of public opinion doesn't have the same standard as a real court. I know that you think she's guilty and just like some people still claim that Saddam had stockpiles of WMD. The absence of evidence is not proof of anything. People have the right to remain silent and that's not evidence of culpability. Regardless of your opinion. The FBI report is forthcoming so Hillary is not in the clear yet. Assuming it clears her, you can still cling to your opinion as tightly as Sky clings to her belief that Bernie is still a candidate for Prez. Reality comes hard to some people.

Trump on the other hand has by his behavior and documented evidence done enough to be named in suits by AGs in two states for fraud. There is clear evidence regarding this, which is why a real trial for fraud and a real lawsuit under RICO have been scheduled. Not saying he will be convicted based on this evidence but the evidence has been made public and it is pretty damning.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> He would've sounded like a dick if he said anything else.
> 
> He DID NOT: concede or endorse.
> 
> ...


Saying he'd vote for Hillary suggests endorsement. At least in objective world. The election was stolen from him, but I don't see him saying very much about it. Which again, also suggests he supports Hillary IMO. Doesn't say anything about her quid pro quo speaking arrangements, barely says a word about her being under investigation too.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The court of public opinion doesn't have the same standard as a real court. I know that you think she's guilty and just like some people still claim that Saddam had stockpiles of WMD. The absence of evidence is not proof of anything. People have the right to remain silent and that's not evidence of culpability. Regardless of your opinion. The FBI report is forthcoming so Hillary is not in the clear yet. Assuming it clears her, you can still cling to your opinion as tightly as Sky clings to her belief that Bernie is no longer a candidate for Prez and is now working to get Hillary elected. Reality comes hard to some people.
> 
> Trump on the other hand has by his behavior and documented evidence done enough to be named in suits by AGs in two states for fraud. There is clear evidence regarding this, which is why a real trial for fraud and a real lawsuit under RICO have been scheduled. Not saying he will be convicted based on this evidence but the evidence has been made public and it is pretty damning.


Hillary has a very long pattern of taking money for speaking engagements for the Clinton Foundation and then helping out whoever tossed her the most cash (Whether it's the Saudi's or Russian's - you know because she cares about women's and gay rights, you know?). Funny you mention RICO... they were designed specifically for this kind of crime where evidence of handshake deals is hard to come by. She has done it so many times that it's impossible to ignore.... yet no investigation.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Hillary has a very long pattern of taking money for speaking engagements for the Clinton Foundation and then helping out whoever tossed her the most cash (Whether it's the Saudi's or Russian's - you know because she cares about women's and gay rights, you know?). Funny you mention RICO... they were designed specifically for this kind of crime where evidence of handshake deals is hard to come by. She has done it so many times that it's impossible to ignore.... yet no investigation.


"yet no investigation" Is this some sort of proof to you of skulduggery? My god that's incredibly dense of you. 

You sound like this: "I, pretty much a nobody, with nothing but my opinion, accuse Bob Scnaub of heinous acts of moral turpitude. Thus far, no charges have been leveled thus proving my case." Man you are dumb.

Fact check: 89% of all money received by the Clinton Foundation goes to charity. 
http://www.factcheck.org/2015/06/where-does-clinton-foundation-money-go/

_Considering all of the organizations affiliated with the Clinton Foundation, he said, CharityWatch concluded about 89 percent of its budget is spent on programs. That’s the amount it spent on charity in 2013, he said.

We looked at the consolidated financial statements (see page 4) and calculated that in 2013, 88.3 percent of spending was designated as going toward program services — $196.6 million out of $222.6 million in reported expenses.

We can’t vouch for the effectiveness of the programming expenses listed in the report, but it is clear that the claim that the Clinton Foundation only steers 6 percent of its donations to charity is wrong, and amounts to a misunderstanding of how public charities work.
_
Ok, so, whine about that remaining 11% if you like. I wish other charities were this efficient with donations.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 25, 2016)

Yep, and super large charities provide less than that to fund their programs;

City of Hope - only 81%

American Cancer Society - 60% !

So where does 40% of American Cancer Societies' donations go?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Now that Bernie has said he will vote for Hillary, he's going to be able to work more closely with the DNC to get her elected. Pollsters predict about 40% of Bernie babies will withhold their vote from the Democrats. I wonder if that's enough to turn victory for Hillary into one for Trump.


I heard it was 55%, but who's counting?

I'm still voting Sanders.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I heard it was 55%, but who's counting?
> 
> I'm still voting Sanders.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Saying he'd vote for Hillary suggests endorsement. At least in objective world. The election was stolen from him, but I don't see him saying very much about it. Which again, also suggests he supports Hillary IMO. Doesn't say anything about her quid pro quo speaking arrangements, barely says a word about her being under investigation too.


The question directly after was, does this mean you are conceding and endorsing her?

The answer was no.

I would go out on a limb and say it doesn't suggest a thing.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Yep, and super large charities provide less than that to fund their programs;
> 
> City of Hope - only 81%
> 
> ...


Monsanto!


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The question directly after was, does this mean you are conceding and endorsing her?
> 
> The answer was no.
> 
> I would go out on a limb and say it doesn't suggest a thing.


We heard exactly the same things. He said he'd vote for her, then went on to talk about how important it was to defeat Trump. I really respect how he's not endorsing Hillary and leaving it up to her to convince his constituency. 

I get the feeling that you'd enjoy those sour grapes if this swings the election to Trump. I also get the feeling that you don't think you'd be affected personally.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They keep uncovering new leads. Plus the witnesses are not cooperating. One says she only learned about the server AFTER hillary hired her as a lawyer AFTER she served as her top aide. The man who set up her server pled the fifth 130 times during trial.
> 
> Hillary has been very thorough in covering her tracks. The investigation started with a request for emails concerning benghazi
> That led to discovery of her private server. That led to discovery that her aids were copying and sending state documents to the private server.
> ...





schuylaar said:


> So?





Fogdog said:


> "yet no investigation" Is this some sort of proof to you of skulduggery? My god that's incredibly dense of you.
> 
> You sound like this: "I, pretty much a nobody, with nothing but my opinion, accuse Bob Scnaub of heinous acts of moral turpitude. Thus far, no charges have been leveled thus proving my case." Man you are dumb.
> 
> ...


If you break it out there is an amazing amount of money spent on expenses, payroll, etc... In reality the charitable givings are about 10% It costs them the other 90% to supposedly distribute the income. It is a slush fund for the Clintons and their employees...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> If you break it out there is an amazing amount of money spent on expenses, payroll, etc... In reality the charitable givings are about 10% It costs them the other 90% to supposedly distribute the income. It is a slush fund for the Clintons and their employees...


you are not bright.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> We heard exactly the same things. He said he'd vote for her, then went on to talk about how important it was to defeat Trump. I really respect how he's not endorsing Hillary and leaving it up to her to convince his constituency.
> 
> I get the feeling that you'd enjoy those sour grapes if this swings the election to Trump. I also get the feeling that you don't think you'd be affected personally.


You feel me up, right.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> We heard exactly the same things. He said he'd vote for her, then went on to talk about how important it was to defeat Trump. I really respect how he's not endorsing Hillary and leaving it up to her to convince his constituency.
> 
> I get the feeling that you'd enjoy those sour grapes if this swings the election to Trump. I also get the feeling that you don't think you'd be affected personally.


Sometimes it takes going to extremes to convince people to consider another direction. 

I know, I have heard the argument that letting the right win pulls the country further rightward. While true in the past, I think this time the mood of the country is different. There's a rising disgust with the arrogance of wealth, a sense of indignation with the lack of accountability and purple are getting outright fed up with being subjected to the abuses of a fascist state while being told they're free.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Sometimes it takes going to extremes to convince people to consider another direction.
> 
> I know, I have heard the argument that letting the right win pulls the country further rightward. While true in the past, I think this time the mood of the country is different. There's a rising disgust with the arrogance of wealth, a sense of indignation with the lack of accountability and purple are getting outright fed up with being subjected to the abuses of a fascist state while being told they're free.


I'll respect your and Sky's right to vote your conscience and I'll vote mine. I get your argument, but I think you overstate your case. I think that we can move the country to the left and avoid the Trump iceberg. In my mind it's not "either/or". My opinion.

If Trump gets in and we see another right wing takeover in Washington, it's going to be another Bush 2 redux. or worse. Sorry but that's not a good thing for a lot of people. I'm beginning to think that Bernie babies think this is acceptable because they are white, economically OK and will probably not be affected by Trump's and GOP's racism. In other words only slightly better than Trump's supporters in their callous attitude to the people who will take the full affect of Trumps bigoted policies. Just my theory right now but if there is some truth in it, this really shines a bad light on your disregard for others.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'll respect your and Sky's right to vote your conscience and I'll vote mine. I get your argument, but I think you overstate your case. I think that we can move the country to the left and avoid the Trump iceberg. In my mind it's not "either/or". My opinion.
> 
> If Trump gets in and we see another right wing takeover in Washington, it's going to be another Bush 2 redux. or worse. Sorry but that's not a good thing for a lot of people. I'm beginning to think that Bernie babies think this is acceptable because they are white, economically OK and will probably not be affected by Trump's and GOP's racism. In other words only slightly better than Trump's supporters in their callous attitude to the people who will take the full affect of Trumps bigoted policies. Just my theory right now but if there is some truth in it, this really shines a bad light on your disregard for others.


My perceived disregard for others is misplaced. 

The country needs to be taken back from the greed heads and those who would use money to gain power. 

I don't want it to get worse. Yet limping along is no solution. That's death by a thousand cuts, and even our unborn children are being bled. 

This isn't about punishment; the Great Depression showed our grandparents just how horrible the Republican position is and they DID SOMETHING. 

Somehow, the same lesson hasn't been internalized by the public this time. If it has to get worse before it gets better, then the sooner, the better!


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'll respect your and Sky's right to vote your conscience and I'll vote mine. I get your argument, but I think you overstate your case. I think that we can move the country to the left and avoid the Trump iceberg. In my mind it's not "either/or". My opinion.
> 
> If Trump gets in and we see another right wing takeover in Washington, it's going to be another Bush 2 redux. or worse. Sorry but that's not a good thing for a lot of people. I'm beginning to think that Bernie babies think this is acceptable because they are white, economically OK and will probably not be affected by Trump's and GOP's racism. In other words only slightly better than Trump's supporters in their callous attitude to the people who will take the full affect of Trumps bigoted policies. Just my theory right now but if there is some truth in it, this really shines a bad light on your disregard for others.



If it's not either/or, then why do Clinton supporters make it seem that way?

You then further state why it's Bernie babies 'disregard for others'..

You DON'T respect my right.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> My perceived disregard for others is misplaced.
> 
> The country needs to be taken back from the greed heads and those who would use money to gain power.
> 
> ...


Because money.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah, if he abstained, you would be sitting here crying about how he hates women
> 
> Clinton endorsed the same crime bill you're condemning Sanders for voting for but she gets a free pass for it because you support her, funny that, the only thing you seem to be consistent at is being _inconsistent_..


Clinton apologized for what she did. Bernie did not.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'll respect your and Sky's right to vote your conscience and I'll vote mine. I get your argument, but I think you overstate your case. I think that we can move the country to the left and avoid the Trump iceberg. In my mind it's not "either/or". My opinion.
> 
> If Trump gets in and we see another right wing takeover in Washington, it's going to be another Bush 2 redux. or worse. Sorry but that's not a good thing for a lot of people. I'm beginning to think that Bernie babies think this is acceptable because they are white, economically OK and will probably not be affected by Trump's and GOP's racism. In other words only slightly better than Trump's supporters in their callous attitude to the people who will take the full affect of Trumps bigoted policies. Just my theory right now but if there is some truth in it, this really shines a bad light on your disregard for others.


Most excellent post.
Exactly why I give these Bernie babies a hard time.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They keep uncovering new leads. Plus the witnesses are not cooperating. One says she only learned about the server AFTER hillary hired her as a lawyer AFTER she served as her top aide. The man who set up her server pled the fifth 130 times during trial.
> 
> Hillary has been very thorough in covering her tracks. The investigation started with a request for emails concerning benghazi
> That led to discovery of her private server. That led to discovery that her aids were copying and sending state documents to the private server.
> ...


Clinton is a BOSS
She cannot be stopped
Can you say Juggernaut


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Clinton is a BOSS
> She cannot be stopped
> Can you say Juggernaut


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> If it's not either/or, then why do Clinton supporters make it seem that way?
> 
> You then further state why it's Bernie babies 'disregard for others'..
> 
> You DON'T respect my right.


Can't take criticism? I wonder what a Muslim thinks about Bernie babies who would vote their conscience yet by doing so put Trump in power?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> My perceived disregard for others is misplaced.
> 
> The country needs to be taken back from the greed heads and those who would use money to gain power.
> 
> ...


In this post you come across as if you would teach us all a lesson. Trump and his policies will cause a great deal of harm This is not theoretical to those affected. But it is to you. I don't think you are going to be affected one bit. No skin off your nose.

Don't take offense. I'm just voicing criticism like you have been doing for months.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> In this post you come across as if you would teach us all a lesson. Trump and his policies will cause a great deal of harm This is not theoretical to those affected. But it is to you. I don't think you are going to be affected one bit. No skin off your nose.
> 
> Don't take offense. I'm just voicing criticism like you have been doing for months.


Those who complain that a vote for anyone but Shillary is a vote for Chump disregard my constitutional right to vote for whom I choose. You're one of them. 

This isn't fantasy football. It's not about voting for the most likely winner; it's about voting for the most likely to do me some good in DC.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Those who complain that a vote for anyone but Shillary is a vote for Chump disregard my constitutional right to vote for whom I choose. You're one of them.
> 
> This isn't fantasy football. It's not about voting for the most likely winner; it's about voting for the most likely to do me some good in DC.


You are right, this isn't fantasy football. Real people will be affected by Trump's racism and the harm that Trump will do when he disregards environmental regulations will cause damage that will probably never recover. 

"do me good" is pretty close to what Trump supporters say..


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2016)

People experiencing the effect that racism has on their lives, they don't seem to think that Trump would "do them good". http://www.langerresearch.com/wp-content/uploads/1144-57Clinton-TrumpFavorability.pdf

_Even more striking is Trump’s unfavorability rating among racial and ethnic minorities – a virtually unanimous 94 percent of blacks see him negatively, as do 89 percent of Hispanics; that declines to 59 percent among whites. Clinton is more unpopular than Trump among whites – 68 percent see her unfavorably – but vastly more popular among nonwhites._

Black and Latino people are polling 90% unfavorable towards Trump. They know his language and what it portends all to well. That a majority of whites don't hear the same threat only highlights how this "moral high ground" espoused by Bernie babies has some racist roots. Not saying Bernie babies are racist, just unconcerned because Trump and they are white. Well, maybe I am.

Clinton polls with about 70% favorable rating from black and Latino voters. So, our Bernie babies are white, well educated and probably came from families that represent the same demographic. They hate Clinton to the point where they are OK with the idea of a Trump victory. People who will be most affected by Trumps racism say resoundingly "no" to this idea. I ask which side do you want to be on?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Clinton apologized for what she did. Bernie did not.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


really ? A chopped and edited aged clip from youtube is your argument.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> really ? A chopped and edited aged clip from youtube is your argument.












Sanders' focus is on the socioeconomic factors that lead to crime, Clinton's focus is on punishment and increasing the amount of police and prisons. As a man of color yourself, are you going to sit there and tell me Clinton's approach and opinions regarding the 1994 crime bill and crime and poverty in general are better for the black community than Sanders'?

Please, I would love for you to tell me that


----------



## londonfog (Jun 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sanders' focus is on the socioeconomic factors that lead to crime, Clinton's focus is on punishment and increasing the amount of police and prisons. As a man of color yourself, are you going to sit there and tell me Clinton's approach and opinions regarding the 1994 crime bill and crime and poverty in general are better for the black community than Sanders'?
> 
> Please, I would love for you to tell me that


Bernie voted yes on a bill after pointing out how it would hurt some. Never apologized for that shit.
Clinton admitted how wrong she was.
Bernie is not the fuckng god you make him out to be


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Bernie voted yes on a bill after pointing out how it would hurt some. Never apologized for that shit.
> Clinton admitted how wrong she was.
> Bernie is not the fuckng god you make him out to be


He has plenty of faults, like his opinions on nuclear energy, GMOs & gun regulation for example, but he is lightyears better than every other candidate and anybody with a basic understanding of the issues and an awareness of what's going on in the world can see that

You didn't answer my question; as a black man, which candidate has a better understanding of the solution to the problems that create crime according to both of their own words in the clips from earlier? Nothing was taken out of context, both Sanders and Clinton are very clear on how they want to solve the problem - Sanders says we need to focus on things like education, poverty rates, unemployment, the war on drugs, etc., Clinton says we need more police, more prisons and harsher sentences. So, in retrospect, with 22 years of evidence since, whose approach was better?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He has plenty of faults, like his opinions on nuclear energy, GMOs & gun regulation for example, but he is lightyears better than every other candidate and anybody with a basic understanding of the issues and an awareness of what's going on in the world can see that
> 
> You didn't answer my question; as a black man, which candidate has a better understanding of the solution to the problems that create crime according to both of their own words in the clips from earlier? Nothing was taken out of context, both Sanders and Clinton are very clear on how they want to solve the problem - Sanders says we need to focus on things like education, poverty rates, unemployment, the war on drugs, etc., Clinton says we need more police, more prisons and harsher sentences. So, in retrospect, with 22 years of evidence since, whose approach was better?


The 1994 crime bill, 22 years ago. People can evolve and change, which is why it's important to put more weight on recent statements and actions than ones in the past. Such as:

_Hillary Clinton has already admitted that the 1994 bill went too far. She apologised for her use of the term "superpredator" when referring to a supposedly new kind of remorseless juvenile criminal that ultimately never emerged. She has spoken repeatedly on the campaign trail about ending mass incarceration. Her platform promises to make the Fair Sentencing Act retroactive and to reduce nonviolent drug crime mandatory sentences.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-36020717_

She recants her previous statement. Not saying disregard what she said earlier but to ignore her recent statements is pretty much denying that people can learn and change opinion.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The 1994 crime bill, 22 years ago. People can evolve and change, which is why it's important to put more weight on recent statements and actions than ones in the past. Such as:
> 
> _Hillary Clinton has already admitted that the 1994 bill went too far. She apologised for her use of the term "superpredator" when referring to a supposedly new kind of remorseless juvenile criminal that ultimately never emerged. She has spoken repeatedly on the campaign trail about ending mass incarceration. Her platform promises to make the Fair Sentencing Act retroactive and to reduce nonviolent drug crime mandatory sentences._
> 
> She recants her previous statement.


All that really shows me is more evidence of Clinton swaying with public opinion. That's not to say that people can't evolve on their positions. I think that's actually a good thing _when it's legitimate_. The problem is, with Clinton, I don't think it is. I think she supports whatever the majority of the public supports just to keep her head above water since she's so unliked by the American public, she can't afford very many mistakes. 

How's she plan on ending mass incarceration without ending the war on drugs? That's a pipe dream, that will never happen since it's a divided issue, and that's exactly what we're going to get with a Clinton administration. Lot's of talk, very little action.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He has plenty of faults, like his opinions on nuclear energy, GMOs & gun regulation for example, but he is lightyears better than every other candidate and anybody with a basic understanding of the issues and an awareness of what's going on in the world can see that
> 
> You didn't answer my question; as a black man, which candidate has a better understanding of the solution to the problems that create crime according to both of their own words in the clips from earlier? Nothing was taken out of context, both Sanders and Clinton are very clear on how they want to solve the problem - Sanders says we need to focus on things like education, poverty rates, unemployment, the war on drugs, etc., Clinton says we need more police, more prisons and harsher sentences. So, in retrospect, with 22 years of evidence since, whose approach was better?


Let me know when Bernie is man enough to apologize for his vote.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> All that really shows me is more evidence of Clinton swaying with public opinion. That's not to say that people can't evolve on their positions. I think that's actually a good thing _when it's legitimate_. The problem is, with Clinton, I don't think it is. I think she supports whatever the majority of the public supports just to keep her head above water since she's so unliked by the American public, she can't afford very many mistakes.
> 
> How's she plan on ending mass incarceration without ending the war on drugs? That's a pipe dream, that will never happen since it's a divided issue, and that's exactly what we're going to get with a Clinton administration. Lot's of talk, very little action.


I get it, you want it all at once and you are not going to get that from Hillary. She is the system and the status quo. I wanted Bernie to be the candidate too. That's not going to happen, no matter how hard Sky shouts this idea.

So, now we have Hillary. Jon Stewart said she is: "A bright woman without the courage of her convictions". You say she sways to public opinion. A leader who can bend to public will is not necessarily a bad thing. If Hillary were the sole factor, then I'd also say we are in for a long four years before we can replace her. (Come to think of it, I am saying that too.) Bernie and his movement are dragging Hillary toward the left. What Hillary said about her mistakes in statements regarding the 94 crime bill confirms that she can listen and change her position. I think that's a good thing. But a left leaning Congress is needed to hold Clinton to her word.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The 1994 crime bill, 22 years ago. People can evolve and change, which is why it's important to put more weight on recent statements and actions than ones in the past. Such as:
> 
> _Hillary Clinton has already admitted that the 1994 bill went too far. She apologised for her use of the term "superpredator" when referring to a supposedly new kind of remorseless juvenile criminal that ultimately never emerged. She has spoken repeatedly on the campaign trail about ending mass incarceration. Her platform promises to make the Fair Sentencing Act retroactive and to reduce nonviolent drug crime mandatory sentences.
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-36020717_
> ...


So what? She says a lot of things. Her words carry no credibility with me. 

I can and will vote for the candidate who most closely represents my views. 

That's my right as a citizen, and I implore other citizens to do the same. 

If the Chump ends up in the White House, we might start by blaming those who voted for him.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So what? She says a lot of things. Her words carry no credibility with me.
> 
> I can and will vote for the candidate who most closely represents my views.
> 
> ...





ttystikk said:


> So what? She says a lot of things. Her words carry no credibility with me.
> 
> I can and will vote for the candidate who most closely represents my views.
> 
> ...


I agree that you should vote for whomever you believe in. but understand that the person you are voting for will be voting for Hillary


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Let me know when Bernie is man enough to apologize for his vote.


I just showed you two clips, one of Sanders condemning the crime bill and one of Clinton supporting it

You're not even intellectually honest enough to admit that Clinton was wrong and Sanders was right, so who's actually the one putting their faith in _God's_?

Hack. Just like I said before. I think they even have a name for that in the black community..


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So what? She says a lot of things. Her words carry no credibility with me.
> 
> I can and will vote for the candidate who most closely represents my views.
> 
> ...


I can and will vote my conscience as should you. I've never told you how to vote. I have pointed out that there is a moral conflict in your purported choice to vote for Bernie. Bernie isn't going to do that because he sees the consequences as being bad for this country if Trump is elected. Go figure.

If you have been following London and Paddy's discussion, her words were what they were talking about. It's not as if she was even holding an elected post in 1994, so it was all just words then. Even so, she recanted. If you can't respect somebody admitting they were wrong then that's your thing.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I just showed you two clips, one of Sanders condemning the crime bill and one of Clinton supporting it
> 
> You're not even intellectually honest enough to admit that Clinton was wrong and Sanders was right, so who's actually the one putting their faith in _God's_?
> 
> Hack. Just like I said before. I think they even have a name for that in the black community..


What elected office or official powers did Hillary have when she made those remarks in 1994?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> If you have been following London and Paddy's discussion, her words were what they were talking about. It's not as if she was even holding an elected post in 1994, so it was all just words then. Even so, she recanted. If you can't respect somebody admitting they were wrong then that's your thing.


If it was just words, she wouldn't have bothered recanting. She was the first lady, her words had influence at the time

You believe her reasons for recanting, I, and I believe tty too, don't. That's why we don't respect it. I don't think someone who fucks up constantly but then apologises much later for it should be president.. I want somebody who gets it right the first time around and doesn't have to apologise later to be president..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What elected office or official powers did Hillary have when she made those remarks in 1994?


The first lady has influence and Clinton in particular heavily influenced the president at the time


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If it was just words, she wouldn't have bothered recanting. She was the first lady, her words had influence at the time
> 
> You believe her reasons for recanting, I, and I believe tty too, don't. That's why we don't respect it. I don't think someone who fucks up constantly but then apologises much later for it should be president.. I want somebody who gets it right the first time around and doesn't have to apologise later to be president..


I'm not talking about moral purity. I'm not even talking about electing the best person available. Am I missing something? Because all I see are two very flawed people running that have the only shot at the presidency this November. Is there a realistic alternative?

Are you also taking the position that it's OK if Trump gets elected as POTUS?

Trump has 90% disapproval rating from Latino and Black voters. Could it be that bernie babies are less concerned about a Trump presidency because they won't be affected by Trump's racist policies?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The first lady has influence and Clinton in particular heavily influenced the president at the time


Is Michelle to be faulted because the ACA has issues with cost control? I believe she supported the measure.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not talking about moral purity. I'm not even talking about electing the best person available. Am I missing something? Because all I see are two very flawed people running that have the only shot at the presidency this November. Is there a realistic alternative?
> 
> Are you also taking the position that it's OK if Trump gets elected as POTUS?
> 
> Trump has 90% disapproval rating from Latino and Black voters. Could it be that bernie babies are less concerned about a Trump presidency because they won't be affected by Trump's racist policies?


I was defending Sanders position on domestic crime and comparing it against Clinton's to illustrate how londonfog's opinion isn't based on policy. The fact that he couldn't even admit what decades of scientific research tells us and what all of us on the left have been arguing against conservatives on RIU for years about socioeconomics, poverty, unemployment and crime because it would show Sanders to be right is evidence supporting it

Trump has nothing to do with Sanders supporters supporting Clinton. Do you think it would be any different if Rubio or Cruz won the republican nomination? All the same criticisms we have of Clinton now would still be the same.. The accusation that we don't care if Trump wins because it wouldn't affect us very much either way is pure bullshit. Trumps economic plan doesn't distinguish between skin color, same thing with his campaign finance reform plan, education plan, healthcare plan, etc. Poor white people will be affected the same as poor black people. The fact he panders to racist elements of the right is irrelevant to the fact that Clinton is also a terrible candidate. 

Skin color doesn't change the facts


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Is Michelle to be faulted because the ACA has issues with cost control? I believe she supported the measure.


If the ACA turns out to be as big a failure as the 94 crime bill or the invasion of Iraq, I would certainly _hope_ you would fault her for her support of it


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I agree that you should vote for whomever you believe in. but understand that the person you are voting for will be voting for Hillary


Because he was full of shit on many issues and is truly pro establishment.

Feel the Johnson 2016!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2016)

gary johnson is a lifelong republican politician.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Because he was full of shit on many issues and is truly pro establishment.
> 
> Feel the Johnson 2016!!


I like somethings Bernie said. He lost me on his tax plan and his numbers for how he was going to pay for shit. 
Johnson does not have a chance in hell.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I like somethings Bernie said. He lost me on his tax plan and his numbers for how he was going to pay for shit.
> Johnson does not have a chance in hell.


Better chance than Trump I'd put money on it and he is better than Hillary. He will definitely do really good if they let him debate Trump just sounds like an idiot and has no idea what to do as president besides build a wall so we can have drugs shipped via drone to doorstep.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I like somethings Bernie said. He lost me on his tax plan and his numbers for how he was going to pay for shit.
> Johnson does not have a chance in hell.


All of his numbers added up. Sanders plan was endorsed by economic nobel laureates. Most economists agree it would have helped poor people, but hey, I guess since you're not poor and it won't affect you too much, it doesn't really matter..

If black people disapprove of Trump, and I don't support Clinton, that means I don't care about black people's problems right? So let's use the same logic..

If poor people disapprove of Clinton, and you don't support Sanders, that means you don't care about poor people's problems, too, right?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 26, 2016)

I share similar beliefs with several of you guys, I'm also noticing that there seems to be almost a 'Justice League' dynamic among Hillary and Bernie supporters/apologists, heh.
Many of us share similar views and general goals/ideals, but can't _quite_ seem to fully mesh....Superman can't get on with Batman 100% for various reasons, Green Lantern (Hal) is a good dude but out of touch with the times, Aquaman is a bit of a loner with a complex, Wonder Woman and Bruce have a 'history', etc.etc..


That's what makes the world go 'round, though, I suppose...


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I was defending Sanders position on domestic crime and comparing it against Clinton's to illustrate how londonfog's opinion isn't based on policy. The fact that he couldn't even admit what decades of scientific research tells us and what all of us on the left have been arguing against conservatives on RIU for years about socioeconomics, poverty, unemployment and crime because it would show Sanders to be right is evidence supporting it
> 
> Trump has nothing to do with Sanders supporters supporting Clinton. Do you think it would be any different if Rubio or Cruz won the republican nomination? All the same criticisms we have of Clinton now would still be the same.. The accusation that we don't care if Trump wins because it wouldn't affect us very much either way is pure bullshit. Trumps economic plan doesn't distinguish between skin color, same thing with his campaign finance reform plan, education plan, healthcare plan, etc. Poor white people will be affected the same as poor black people. The fact he panders to racist elements of the right is irrelevant to the fact that Clinton is also a terrible candidate.
> 
> Skin color doesn't change the facts


Oh come now. Are you really saying that Trump has no racist policies and is not a racist? That his attack on the Trump U judge was not overt racism? That the wall is not a racist idea? That his wanting to ban immigration of Muslims isn't bigotry? That a racist president will be able to act fairly when policies affect people of color? 

The idea that the mainly white Bernie babies will be unaffected by Trump's racist policies, so totally not bullshit. I can understand why you wouldn't like this to be pointed out to you. Nonetheless, it's true that you wouldn't be affected by Trump's racist attitudes. Unlike Latinos, you have no reason to be concerned for your own safety, family members or economic prospects if Trump makes it into the WH. I can't speak for you but will say that the number of Bernie babies who would let Trump win in a close election would be a much smaller number if his rhetoric menaced educated young white people. Because people can be counted upon to vote in their own self interest.

Polling data show that people of color strongly dislike Trump, to the tune of 90%. If not for Trump's racist rhetoric, what would you say explains this? Do you think Trump's menacing statements towards minorities have nothing to do with that?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I share similar beliefs with several of you guys, I'm also noticing that there seems to be almost a 'Justice League' dynamic among Hillary and Bernie supporters/apologists, heh.
> Many of us share similar views and general goals/ideals, but can't _quite_ seem to fully mesh....Superman can't get on with Batman 100% for various, Green Lantern (Hal) is a good dude but out of touch with the times, Aquaman is a bit of a loner with a complex, Wonder Woman and Bruce have a 'history', etc.etc..
> 
> 
> That's what makes the world go 'round, though, I suppose...


Campaign finance reform is my #1 issue since it's an _umbrella issue_, it affects everything else. Unless a politician supports the necessary changes that need to be made, doesn't matter who the boogie man is in red, I can't support them. I have that luxury since I live in a deeply blue state. I can see how someone might feel differently if they lived in Florida or Ohio for example


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I share similar beliefs with several of you guys, I'm also noticing that there seems to be almost a 'Justice League' dynamic among Hillary and Bernie supporters/apologists, heh.
> Many of us share similar views and general goals/ideals, but can't _quite_ seem to fully mesh....Superman can't get on with Batman 100% for various, Green Lantern (Hal) is a good dude but out of touch with the times, Aquaman is a bit of a loner with a complex, Wonder Woman and Bruce have a 'history', etc.etc..
> 
> 
> That's what makes the world go 'round, though, I suppose...


I got bored talking to Flaming Pie and the rest of the right wingers can barely carry out a conversation. I find this discussion different. At least I'm talking to people who know something and are smart. We disagree on very little, so a kerfluffle every now and then is OK, at least that's what I think.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Oh come now. Are you really saying that Trump has no racist policies and is not a racist? That his attack on the Trump U judge was not overt racism? That the wall is not a racist idea? That his wanting to ban immigration of Muslims isn't bigotry? That a racist president will be able to act fairly when policies affect people of color?


No, I'd say all of that stems from pandering to the racist vocal minority, one of his last overwhelmingly supportive demographics that remains. I seriously doubt the assumption that he would ever be able to get anything passed that would marginalize minorities and hispanics as that would require either the supreme court or congress, both of which are either openly against these views or have already established precedent in past hearings or adoptions of legislation. 


Fogdog said:


> The idea that the mainly white Bernie babies will be unaffected by Trump's racist policies, so totally not bullshit. I can understand why you wouldn't like this to be pointed out to you. Nonetheless, it's true that you wouldn't be affected by Trump's racist attitudes. Unlike Latinos, you have no reason to be concerned for your own safety, family members or economic prospects if Trump makes it into the WH. I can't speak for you but will say that the number of Bernie babies who would let Trump win in a close election would be a much smaller number if his rhetoric menaced educated young white people. Because people can be counted upon to vote in their own self interest.


You're saying that white people, like me, would be more inclined to vote for Clinton if we were black or hispanic because they have more to lose - in regards to safety, family and economic prospects - than white people

No, again, I'd say there are two main assumptions here: 1. you're assuming Trump would be able to get any policy that would marginalize minorities or hispanics passed and 2. that Trumps economic policies are negatively _directed_ towards minorities and hispanics

Since I've already explained 1, I'll skip to 2. his economic plan calls for eliminating income taxes for the very bottom and drastically reducing income taxes for those at the very top; _Reaganomics_.. this hurts poor people, black, white, red, green, purple... _poor_. So white and black people who are poor *have the same amount* to lose in regards to his economic policy. 


Fogdog said:


> Polling data show that people of color strongly dislike Trump, to the tune of 90%. If not for Trump's racist rhetoric, what would you say explains this? Do you think Trump's menacing statements towards minorities have nothing to do with that?


Most likely the pandering to the NitroHarleys and desertdudes of America

So black people hate Trump, OK, so that means that if I don't support the other candidate, I don't care about black people? What are you trying to say with this point?

Poor people don't like Clinton, does that mean if you don't support Sanders, you don't care about poor people? That's retarded


----------



## londonfog (Jun 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> All of his numbers added up. Sanders plan was endorsed by economic nobel laureates. Most economists agree it would have helped poor people, but hey, I guess since you're not poor and it won't affect you too much, it doesn't really matter..
> 
> If black people disapprove of Trump, and I don't support Clinton, that means I don't care about black people's problems right? So let's use the same logic..
> 
> If poor people disapprove of Clinton, and you don't support Sanders, that means you don't care about poor people's problems, too, right?


link to graph please


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> link to graph please


http://usuncut.com/news/bernie-sanders-just-delivered-his-political-revolution-in-new-hampshire/


----------



## londonfog (Jun 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Campaign finance reform is my #1 issue since it's an _umbrella issue_, it affects everything else. Unless a politician supports the necessary changes that need to be made, doesn't matter who the boogie man is in red, I can't support them. I have that luxury since I live in a deeply blue state. I can see how someone might feel differently if they lived in Florida or Ohio for example


Of all the things in the world Campaign reform is your number one concern ? really


----------



## londonfog (Jun 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> http://usuncut.com/news/bernie-sanders-just-delivered-his-political-revolution-in-new-hampshire/


 A graph from the state of New Hampshire.  Show me something nationwide.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I like somethings Bernie said. He lost me on his tax plan and his numbers for how he was going to pay for shit.
> Johnson does not have a chance in hell.







How is Hillary going to pay for her wars?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> How is Hillary going to pay for her wars?


let me know when she has a war and I will tell you.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If the ACA turns out to be as big a failure as the 94 crime bill or the invasion of Iraq, I would certainly _hope_ you would fault her for her support of it






Iraq has gotta be the biggest blunder in American history..I'm with ya on getting money out of politics, nothing will change unless we start at the top with campaign finance reform and tackle corruption.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Iraq has gotta be the biggest blunder in American history..I'm with ya on getting money out of politics, nothing will change unless we start at the top with campaign finance reform and tackle corruption.


One thing Bernie and Trump have in common. They both speak campaign finance and how much they don't want it, whilst taking money.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Of all the things in the world Campaign reform is your number one concern ? really


"since it's an umbrella issue, it affects everything else."


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> One thing Bernie and Trump have in common. They both speak campaign finance and how much they don't want it, whilst taking money.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No, I'd say all of that stems from pandering to the racist vocal minority, one of his last overwhelmingly supportive demographics that remains. I seriously doubt the assumption that he would ever be able to get anything passed that would marginalize minorities and hispanics as that would require either the supreme court or congress, both of which are either openly against these views or have already established precedent in past hearings or adoptions of legislation.
> 
> You're saying that white people, like me, would be more inclined to vote for Clinton if we were black or hispanic because they have more to lose - in regards to safety, family and economic prospects - than white people
> 
> ...


I am saying that you are white and not threatened by Trump's racist attitudes. So you are free to be high minded about not voting for Hillary. This kind of disregard for an affected minority by the majority has a long history and should not be a radical idea to you.

Poor black and Latino voters like Hillary, by the way. It's white lower income people who are Trump's base. 

You say that Trump couldn't get any policies passed through a hostile congress. This assumes he has a hostile congress. This may not necessarily be so. As we saw during the Bush years, when the left stays on the sidelines, the right dominate politics. That said, a president has quite a bit authority to affect the actions of the people under him and many policies can be realized without the action of congress. Even blatant illegal actions take a while to stop. The notorious signing statements where Bush added or deleted portions of laws enacted by congress when signing them into law is another example of presidential power that doesn't require consent of anybody. 

This election does matter. It's completely your choice what to do or not do. I'm just a bit tired of all this high mindedness about voting as an act of morality. So just throw that vote away on principle, I guess. I'm saying that it does matter who occupies the WH. There are two very flawed people to choose from and one is an overt racist and bigot.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hillary would clutch her Gucci purse and cross the street if one of the poor black or Hispanic voters was walking her way...she don't give a fuck about poor people..she's just not as stupid as Trump to convey it. ..but actions speak louder than words..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I am saying that you are white and not threatened by Trump's racist attitudes. So you are free to be high minded about not voting for Hillary. This kind of disregard for an affected minority by the majority has a long history and should not be a radical idea to you.
> 
> Poor black and Latino voters like Hillary, by the way. It's white lower income people who are Trump's base.
> 
> ...


Well then I guess the democratic party should have selected someone more worthy of my vote. If they expect to select a shitty candidate that doesn't represent _my_ interests, why should I care if a shitty candidate wins that doesn't represent _their_ interests?

You don't get to condemn me for it then do the exact same thing in an attempt to shame me into voting for the candidate you feel would be better


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Well then I guess the democratic party should have selected someone more worthy of my vote. If they expect to select a shitty candidate that doesn't represent _my_ interests, why should I care if a shitty candidate wins that doesn't represent _their_ interests?
> 
> You don't get to condemn me for it then do the exact same thing in an attempt to shame me into voting for the candidate you feel would be better


Precisely


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Those who complain that a vote for anyone but Shillary is a vote for Chump disregard my constitutional right to vote for whom I choose. You're one of them.
> 
> This isn't fantasy football. It's not about voting for the most likely winner; it's about voting for the most likely to do me some good in DC.


+rep


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Well then I guess the democratic party should have selected someone more worthy of my vote. If they expect to select a shitty candidate that doesn't represent _my_ interests, why should I care if a shitty candidate wins that doesn't represent _their_ interests?
> 
> You don't get to condemn me for it then do the exact same thing in an attempt to shame me into voting for the candidate you feel would be better


Yep, more high minded talk. First world kind of issues and problems. "They didn't select who I want, so I'm just going to stay home." 

I'm not condemning you, I merely point out that Trump's overt racism won't affect you and that the people who would be affected are not nearly as blase about Trump. People can be counted upon to vote in their own self interest.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> All of his numbers added up. Sanders plan was endorsed by economic nobel laureates. Most economists agree it would have helped poor people, but hey, I guess since you're not poor and it won't affect you too much, it doesn't really matter..
> 
> If black people disapprove of Trump, and I don't support Clinton, that means I don't care about black people's problems right? So let's use the same logic..
> 
> If poor people disapprove of Clinton, and you don't support Sanders, that means you don't care about poor people's problems, too, right?


That's just racist!! I've seen several black people say they where going to vote for Trump so if I vote Trump black people don't have shit to say. Liberal bitches that just so happen to be black can talk shit though.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Hillary would clutch her Gucci purse and cross the street if one of the poor black or Hispanic voters was walking her way...she don't give a fuck about poor people..she's just not as stupid as Trump to convey it. ..but actions speak louder than words..


More like, she'd roll up the window of her limo.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yep, more high minded talk. First world kind of issues and problems. "They didn't select who I want, so I'm just going to stay home."
> 
> I'm not condemning you, I merely point out that Trump's overt racism won't affect you and that the people who would be affected are not nearly as blase about Trump. People can be counted upon to vote in their own self interest.


Trumps overt racism won't affect _anybody_ the way you're assuming it will if he becomes president


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Trumps overt racism won't affect _anybody_ the way you're assuming it will if he becomes president


Says the white man who most definitely won't be affected. 

Really? The guy who jumps on the phone after Orlando and tells everybody that this justifies his position on banning Muslim immigrants? The guy who set racist policies in place in his businesses then sued anybody who publicly pointed out that he had racist policies in place? That guy?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I agree that you should vote for whomever you believe in. but understand that the person you are voting for will be voting for Hillary


And the last vote you cast was for who?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I get it, you want it all at once and you are not going to get that from Hillary. She is the system and the status quo. I wanted Bernie to be the candidate too. That's not going to happen, no matter how hard Sky shouts this idea.
> 
> So, now we have Hillary. Jon Stewart said she is: "A bright woman without the courage of her convictions". You say she sways to public opinion. A leader who can bend to public will is not necessarily a bad thing. If Hillary were the sole factor, then I'd also say we are in for a long four years before we can replace her. (Come to think of it, I am saying that too.) Bernie and his movement are dragging Hillary toward the left. What Hillary said about her mistakes in statements regarding the 94 crime bill confirms that she can listen and change her position. I think that's a good thing. But a left leaning Congress is needed to hold Clinton to her word.


YOU have Shillary. WE'RE voting for Bernie Sanders.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> All of his numbers added up. Sanders plan was endorsed by economic nobel laureates. Most economists agree it would have helped poor people, but hey, I guess since you're not poor and it won't affect you too much, it doesn't really matter..
> 
> If black people disapprove of Trump, and I don't support Clinton, that means I don't care about black people's problems right? So let's use the same logic..
> 
> If poor people disapprove of Clinton, and you don't support Sanders, that means you don't care about poor people's problems, too, right?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> YOU have Shillary. WE'RE voting for Bernie Sanders.


You have a way to waste your vote and claim high minded morality. Something that Bernie won't do. He has Hillary too.

I'm just saying that you can be high minded about this election because you won't be on the losing end of Trump's initiatives. At least not right away. What was that shit about Trump wanting people to turn others in for suspicious behavior, like getting a lot of packages in the mail while Muslim? That won't affect you.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "since it's an umbrella issue, it affects everything else."


your SCOTUS affects a lot more. In fact in can affect EVERYTHING


----------



## londonfog (Jun 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> And the last vote you cast was for who?


the last vote I cast was for meatloaf...shrimps won


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> your SCOTUS affects a lot more. In fact in can affect EVERYTHING


Campaign finance reform also affects the supreme court


----------



## londonfog (Jun 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Campaign finance reform also affects the supreme court


LOL Weak sauce you serving bud.
right leaning SCOTUS said fuck you. and added to that campaign finance. Right leaning SCOTUS controlled campaign finance reform and kept that Citizens United . SCOTUS can run shit. You somehow can't see how. Come on you smarter than that


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> let me know when she has a war and I will tell you.


Had. Iraq.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Had..Iraq.


not her war. That is like saying Serbia was Bernie war.
Sanders also voted Yea on AUMF which pretty much allowed Bush to age war anywhere


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> not her war. That is like saying Serbia was Bernie war.
> Sanders also voted Yea on AUMF which pretty much allowed Bush to age war anywhere


Not the same.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You have a way to waste your vote and claim high minded morality. Something that Bernie won't do. He has Hillary too.
> 
> I'm just saying that you can be high minded about this election because you won't be on the losing end of Trump's initiatives. At least not right away. What was that shit about Trump wanting people to turn others in for suspicious behavior, like getting a lot of packages in the mail while Muslim? That won't affect you.


Voting for someone out of fear IS a waste. 

I'm making a vote of conscience and conviction. 

You should try it sometime! I think you'd really feel good about the experience.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Not the same.


Sweetie this conversation is over your head.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Voting for someone out of fear IS a waste.
> 
> I'm making a vote of conscience and conviction.
> 
> You should try it sometime! I think you'd really feel good about the experience.


Just so you still know...the person you voting for, will be voting for Hillary


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Just so you still know...the person you voting for, will be voting for Hillary


Or so he says, moron.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 27, 2016)

"Don't vote for Hillary, we don't need Sanders supporters!"

"Guys, please vote for Hillary, if you don't you hate black people!"


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Don't vote for Hillary, we don't need Sanders supporters!"
> 
> "Guys, please vote for Hillary, if you don't you hate black people!"


Next we'll be hearing Chicken Little reruns.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> LOL Weak sauce you serving bud.
> right leaning SCOTUS said fuck you. and added to that campaign finance. Right leaning SCOTUS controlled campaign finance reform and kept that Citizens United . SCOTUS can run shit. You somehow can't see how. Come on you smarter than that


"AS PRESIDENT, I WILL:


*Only appoint Supreme Court justices who will make it a priority to overturn Citizens United and who understand that corruption in politics means more than just quid pro quo.*
Fight to pass a constitutional amendment making it clear that Congress and the states have the power to regulate money in elections. I have been a proud sponsor and leading champion of such an amendment in the Senate.
Fight for a publicly financed, transparent system of campaign financing that amplifies small donations, along the lines of the Fair Elections Now Act that I have been pleased to co-sponsor, and an effective public financing system for president.
Insist on complete transparency regarding the funding of campaigns, including through disclosure of contributions to outside spending groups, via legislation, action by the Securities and Exchange Commission, Federal Election Commission, and Federal Communication Commission, and an executive order requiring government contractors to disclose their political spending.
Fight to eliminate super PACs and other outside spending abuses.
Work to aggressively enforce campaign finance rules."


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Next we'll be hearing Chicken Little reruns.


Instead of telling me I don't care about black people's problems to try to shame me into voting for Clinton, am I crazy, maybe a better way to achieve that goal would be to give me a good reason to support you or your candidate? Why is it Sanders' responsibility to get his supporters to vote for Clinton instead of Clinton's responsibility? There are what, 10 million people who voted for Sanders in the primaries, right? a large percentage say they won't vote for Clinton, so will she sway more left and try to appeal to us, or sway more center/right and try to make up those votes from independents and republicans in the general elections?

Care to make a prediction?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "AS PRESIDENT, I WILL:
> 
> 
> *Only appoint Supreme Court justices who will make it a priority to overturn Citizens United and who understand that corruption in politics means more than just quid pro quo.*
> ...


Yes in this election the SCOTUS picks will be the most important. That is what I have been saying. It is my number one reason for voting Dem.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Instead of telling me I don't care about black people's problems to try to shame me into voting for Clinton, am I crazy, maybe a better way to achieve that goal would be to give me a good reason to support you or your candidate? Why is it Sanders' responsibility to get his supporters to vote for Clinton instead of Clinton's responsibility? There are what, 10 million people who voted for Sanders in the primaries, right? a large percentage say they won't vote for Clinton, so will she sway more left and try to appeal to us, or sway more center/right and try to make up those votes from independents and republicans in the general elections?
> 
> Care to make a prediction?


I couldn't have said it better, myself.

It isn't Bernie Sanders or his supporter's responsibility to elect Mrs Clinton- it's hers! If she can't make a compelling case for us to do so, why and by what twist of logic and credibility is that anyone's fault but her own?

I predict that November is a long time from now and much will happen. I want to see what Mr Sanders has to say at his speech from the bully pulpit of the Democratic National Convention. 

I also predict that the 'inevitability' of Shillary's progression through the race will stick in the craw of many millions of voters. I predict that I'm likely projecting my own views onto the larger populace and could be hysterically wrong! 

I predict that you were warned about my predictions.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I couldn't have said it better, myself.
> 
> It isn't Bernie Sanders or his supporter's responsibility to elect Mrs Clinton- it's hers! If she can't make a compelling case for us to do so, why and by what twist of logic and credibility is that anyone's fault but her own?


I agree. You should vote for who you please. Bernie is voting for who he please. That will be Hillary.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yep, more high minded talk. First world kind of issues and problems. "They didn't select who I want, so I'm just going to stay home."
> 
> I'm not condemning you, I merely point out that Trump's overt racism won't affect you and that the people who would be affected are not nearly as blase about Trump. People can be counted upon to vote in their own self interest.


Aren't you understanding the problem lies with 'they'? and you keep defending it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I agree. You should vote for who you please. Bernie is voting for who he please. That will be Hillary.


And, which by the way, is the least he could do..the very LEAST he could do.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Aren't you understanding the problem lies with 'they'? and you keep defending it.


I'm just pointing out that you aren't going to be affected by Trump's racism nor will the typical white Bernie baby. So it's easy for you to claim some moral high ground. 

"We need more torture" and "waterboarding is not enough". Yeah, you won't be affected by the guy's desire to re-introduce torture in the war on terror. Muslims in this country, I don't think, take the same view that you do about the likelihood of Trump taking office as prez.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm just pointing out that you aren't going to be affected by Trump's racism nor will the typical white Bernie baby. So it's easy for you to claim some moral high ground.
> 
> "We need more torture" and "waterboarding is not enough". Yeah, you won't be affected by the guy's desire to re-introduce torture in the war on terror. Muslims in this country, I don't think, take the same view that you do about the likelihood of Trump taking office as prez.


I don't like him either. Yet here you are, defending a pathetic excuse for a 'people's choice' for president. She's a milquetoaste on domestic issues, preferring to side with the corporate interests who paid for her election. She's okay with domestic fascism because it keeps the peace. Aggressive military adventurism abroad is her stock in trade... and that if her biggest backers.

So really, the actual, ultimate, bottom line difference between her and the Chump?


About that much.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I funny like him either. Yet here you are, defending a pathetic 'people's choice' for president. She's a milquetoaste on domestic issues, preferring to side with the corporate interests who paid for her election. She's okay with domestic fascism because it keeps the peace. Aggressive military adventurism abroad is her stock in trade... and that if her biggest backers.
> 
> So really, the actual, ultimate, bottom line difference between her and the Chump?
> 
> ...


I'm just criticizing like you do practically every day. I'm not advocating for anything. Just pointing out that members of a majority ignoring the outrage of singling out a minority for scapegoating because it doesn't affect them is fairly common in history


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "AS PRESIDENT, I WILL:
> 
> 
> *Only appoint Supreme Court justices who will make it a priority to overturn Citizens United and who understand that corruption in politics means more than just quid pro quo.*
> ...


AMEN.

Now, let's make them do it.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm just criticizing like you do practically every day. I'm not advocating for anything. Just pointing out that members of a majority ignoring the outrage of singling out a minority for scapegoating because it doesn't affect them is fairly common in history


That's the thing I hate most about you. 

That you're a lot more like me than I always wanna admit. 

Fucker.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> And, which by the way, is the least he could do..the very LEAST he could do.


Clinton will gladly accept the vote of the man who was at one point running against her. Bernie realized that Hillary is the better way to go. He has said as much


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's the thing I hate most about you.
> 
> That you're a lot more like me than I always wanna admit.
> 
> Fucker.


I never said where I learned this tactic.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Clinton will gladly accept the vote of the man who was at one point running against her. Bernie realized that Hillary is the better way to go. He has said as much


Too bad my vote will cancel out Sanders'.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Too bad my vote will cancel out Sanders'.


Well make sure you vote this time
Get ready for Hillary Rodham Clinton as your President of the United States.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 28, 2016)

@ttystikk @schuylaar 





You will both go green in the event of Barnie endorsing Shillary.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 28, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> @ttystikk @schuylaar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just here to tour mount wanna-hawk-a-loogie.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 29, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>



I'm still voting for Sanders.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm still voting for Sanders.


He's voting for shillary.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 30, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> He's voting for shillary.


I'm still voting for Sanders.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 30, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm still voting for Sanders.


Unless he goes on a major write in campaign, your vote is not going to be counted. He has two options, he can quit, or run outside of the DNC, the only option for him outside of the DNC is Green. Instead of being obstinate and acting like he is being attacked, learn unity. Imagine Sanders on the Green ticket. His idea of trying to fix the DNC is the only reason the radical left never supported him. Fixing the DNC is like fixing an analog TV. Just let it rot, leave it behind. It's even more ridiculous considering he failed at fixing it. They rejected his platform ideas. 

The only reason I care, is because we are so dangerously close to the point of no return on environmental catastrophe. That is the only reason I am trying to sway a DEMOCRAT right now. The DNC is not progressive. If you will not abandon the DNC, you are not progressive.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 30, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Unless he goes on a major write in campaign, your vote is not going to be counted. He has two options, he can quit, or run outside of the DNC, the only option for him outside of the DNC is Green. Instead of being obstinate and acting like he is being attacked, learn unity. Imagine Sanders on the Green ticket. His idea of trying to fix the DNC is the only reason the radical left never supported him. Fixing the DNC is like fixing an analog TV. Just let it rot, leave it behind. It's even more ridiculous considering he failed at fixing it. They rejected his platform ideas.
> 
> The only reason I care, is because we are so dangerously close to the point of no return on environmental catastrophe. That is the only reason I am trying to sway a DEMOCRAT right now. The DNC is not progressive. If you will not abandon the DNC, you are not progressive.


I'm a registered independent and will keep my vote a secret


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm a registered independent and will keep my vote a secret


 

Hey, secksy. Whatcha growin' right now?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3721333
> 
> Hey, secksy. Whatcha growin' right now?


Meanie..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 30, 2016)

Sanders is on MSNBC tonight at 8pm Chris Hayes.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 30, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm a registered independent and will keep my vote a secret


I think you're a democrat tbh, just in denial.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 30, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> I think you're a democrat tbh, just in denial.


We're liberals. The democratic party abandoned us long ago.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> We're liberals. The democratic party abandoned us long ago.


Democrat party is a liberal party. That doesn't make it progressive. Sanders is progressive, but his commitment to the democrat party is folly. He will accomplish nothing there. If his followers go Green, he might run as a Green, if he doesn't, he will just endorse Shillary.

In other related news, climate scientists have declared a climate emergency.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 30, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Democrat party is a liberal party. That doesn't make it progressive. Sanders is progressive, but his commitment to the democrat party is folly. He will accomplish nothing there. If his followers go Green, he might run as a Green, if he doesn't, he will just endorse Shillary.
> 
> In other related news, climate scientists have declared a climate emergency.


We're gonna have to agree to disagree on the notion that the democratic party is liberal, or has been at any time in this millennium. 

Please explain the climate emergency declaration?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> We're gonna have to agree to disagree on the notion that the democratic party is liberal, or has been at any time in this millennium.
> 
> Please explain the climate emergency declaration?


It depends how you define liberal but my guess is that you consider the word synonymous with 'left-wing'. Liberalism is and has always been a right of center ideology and can be as far as center-right. There is a slight overlap into 'just left of center', but only when it pertains to satisfying public outcry. In fact, per the actual definition of the term, right-libertarians are liberals, Rob Roy is actually a "classical liberal". Nixon is a great example of a liberal president. Obama and FDR also. Sanders is not a liberal, he is a progressive (left-wing), but he is serving the liberal agenda (objectively right wing) of the DNC.

The emergency is the jet stream shift which may signal the end of seasons as we know them.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> It depends how you define liberal but my guess is that you consider the word synonymous with 'left-wing'. Liberalism is and has always been a right of center ideology and can be as far as center-right. There is a slight overlap into 'just left of center', but only when it pertains to satisfying public outcry. In fact, per the actual definition of the term, right-libertarians are liberals, Rob Roy is actually a "classical liberal". Nixon is a great example of a liberal president. Obama and FDR also. Sanders is not a liberal, he is a progressive (left-wing), but he is serving the liberal agenda (objectively right wing) of the DNC.
> 
> The emergency is the jet stream shift which may signal the end of seasons as we know them.


Sanders is a political centrist in a right wing American political atmosphere. This is why he has my support. 

Our planetary climate has been changing at an ever accelerating pace through most of my lifetime and I believe we'll begin to see some very serious disruptions in weather patterns.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> We're liberals. The democratic party abandoned us long ago.


Precisely.

I've been a registered indie since early 2015 in disgust of the DNC.

I didn't leave the party..the party left me in lieu of their own systemic right leaning agenda.

It's not very democratic to steal an election.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 1, 2016)

Yes folks, and we wonder why we can't get 'no fly; no buy' passed?

Yeeeesh..I wonder what she'd look like without all those fillers in her face?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yes folks, and we wonder why we can't get 'no fly; no buy' passed?
> 
> Yeeeesh..I wonder what she'd look like without all those fillers in her face?


When the SCOTUS AND the FEC can't be bothered to enforce campaign finance laws or prosecute for outright bribery, our democratic system is broken.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 1, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Precisely.
> 
> I've been a registered indie since early 2015 in disgust of the DNC.
> 
> ...


and how did registering Independent work out for you ?
Even Bernie was smart enough to run Dem. He also will be voting for Hillary


----------



## spandy (Jul 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and how did registering Independent work out for you ?
> Even Bernie was smart enough to run Dem. He also will be voting for Hillary



How much money will Bernie make over his little presidential run? 


I mean, he was't really in it to win it.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

spandy said:


> How much money will Bernie make over his little presidential run?
> 
> 
> I mean, he was't really in it to win it.


Your attempts to smear Mr Sanders with shit like this only succeeds in making you smell even more like it.

Don't you have some cop stuff to do, like eat a donut?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and how did registering Independent work out for you ?
> Even Bernie was smart enough to run Dem. He also will be voting for Hillary


But not conceding or endorsing her..


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Your attempts to smear Mr Sanders with shit like this only succeeds in making you smell even more like it.
> 
> Don't you have some cop stuff to do, like eat a donut?


Yeah, Spandex.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> But not conceding or endorsing her..


Hey Sky, 80% of Bernie's supporters are planning to vote for Hillary.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Hey Sky, 80% of Bernie's supporters are planning to vote for Hillary.


You know the rules. Citation?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

I don't really want to rub your nose in it but if you insist:

http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/politics/2016/06/bernie_sanders_blew_it.html
*Bernie Blew It*
*
Elizabeth Warren is the surrogate he was supposed to be. His supporters have become Clinton’s. How Sanders overplayed his hand.*
By Jamelle Bouie

_In the most recent poll from ABC News and the Washington Post, Clinton leads Trump 51 percent to 39 percent, expanding her previous lead by 5 points, as Trump has seen a complete collapse in his support. And what’s driving the move toward Clinton? Democrats and independents who supported Bernie Sanders. In May, 20 percent of Sanders supporters said they would back Trump over Clinton in the general election. In June, that number is down to 8 percent. Overall, 81 percent of Sanders backers have rallied to Clinton, surpassing the 74 percent of Clinton supporters in 2008 who fell in behind Barack Obama. By any measure, the Democratic Party is unified._

The closing paragraph:
_As it stands, the Vermont senator has almost vanished from the news cycle, overshadowed by Clinton’s growing lead, overall Democratic unity, global events, and the never-ending emissions of Donald Trump. He’ll still matter to the shape and direction of the Democratic National Convention, but he could have had a larger, more visible role. Bernie Sanders had his shot, and he threw it away._


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't really want to rub your nose in it but if you insist:
> 
> http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/politics/2016/06/bernie_sanders_blew_it.html
> *Bernie Blew It*
> ...


The biggest threat to the ascendancy of the establishment candidate is vanishing from the news cycle... Just like they ignored the rest of his strong run.

Pardon me while I digest this latest excuse for gauging the will of the people.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> When the SCOTUS AND the FEC can't be bothered to enforce campaign finance laws or prosecute for outright bribery, our democratic system is broken.


NO ONE IS GOING TO RESPOND TO THIS?!

DO YOU NOT CARE ABOUT THE DEATH OF OUR DEMOCRACY? 

WTF?!

If we don't fight for our right to be represented fairly, then maybe we don't deserve it. 

Maybe I should just join them. If the average American won't stand for themselves, I'll stand with those who will.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> NO ONE IS GOING TO RESPOND TO THIS?!
> 
> DO YOU NOT CARE ABOUT THE DEATH OF OUR DEMOCRACY?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I thought the record was broken and just repeating itself. What was it you said again?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The biggest threat to the ascendancy of the establishment candidate is vanishing from the news cycle... Just like they ignored the rest of his strong run.
> 
> Pardon me while I digest this latest excuse for gauging the will of the people.


Bernie has become irrelevant. This is what happens in politics when you overplay a weak hand. The "vanish from media" bit was written to underline that he has become irrelevant. He failed to win the candidacy, then he played hardball to achieve his objectives anyway. He won some concessions but the Democratic Party, including those that supported Bernie, myself included, see Trump as the real threat and is not going to let Bernie become a distraction any longer.

This is where you tell me that we have to fight for what we believe in, even if it means a fascist party takes over. The problem is, you are wrong. Fascists cannot ever be allowed in power because they don't ever give it up once they have it. And if you think Hillary is a Fascist, think again.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Hey Sky, 80% of Bernie's supporters are planning to vote for Hillary.


You mean they're democrats... Yeah, she's a dem in denial.


Fogdog said:


> Bernie has become irrelevant. This is what happens in politics when you overplay a weak hand. The "vanish from media" bit was written to underline that he has become irrelevant. He failed to win the candidacy, then he played hardball to achieve his objectives anyway. He won some concessions but the Democratic Party, including those that supported Bernie, myself included, see Trump as the real threat and is not going to let Bernie become a distraction any longer.
> 
> This is where you tell me that we have to fight for what we believe in, even if it means a fascist party takes over. The problem is, you are wrong. Fascists cannot ever be allowed in power because they don't ever give it up once they have it. And if you think Hillary is a Fascist, think again.


The GP offered him continued relevancy, he, like his dem in denial fanbois such as sky, slapped that hand away.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> You mean they're democrats... Yeah, she's a dem in denial.


A demsel in distress.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Sanders is a political centrist in a right wing American political atmosphere. This is why he has my support.
> 
> Our planetary climate has been changing at an ever accelerating pace through most of my lifetime and I believe we'll begin to see some very serious disruptions in weather patterns.


I will reiterate, the Democrat party is liberal. It epitomizes liberalism. Sanders is a DemSoc, but he is serving the RIGHT WING liberal agenda by voting for Hillary. So say all you wish that the Deocrat party abandoned your liberal values, while you objectively act in its interests as obstinately as ever in the face of environmental catastrophe.

I kinda like you, but I consider you part of the problem.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Bernie has become irrelevant. This is what happens in politics when you overplay a weak hand. The "vanish from media" bit was written to underline that he has become irrelevant. He failed to win the candidacy, then he played hardball to achieve his objectives anyway. He won some concessions but the Democratic Party, including those that supported Bernie, myself included, see Trump as the real threat and is not going to let Bernie become a distraction any longer.
> 
> This is where you tell me that we have to fight for what we believe in, even if it means a fascist party takes over. The problem is, you are wrong. Fascists cannot ever be allowed in power because they don't ever give it up once they have it. And if you think Hillary is a Fascist, think again.


You believe what the tube tells you. That's a mistake.

The fascists in this country don't want the rest of us to figure it out.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 1, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yes folks, and we wonder why we can't get 'no fly; no buy' passed?
> 
> Yeeeesh..I wonder what she'd look like without all those fillers in her face?





schuylaar said:


>


Bernie is voting for her tho...


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> You mean they're democrats... Yeah, she's a dem in denial.
> 
> The GP offered him continued relevancy, he, like his dem in denial fanbois such as sky, slapped that hand away.


I think Bernie has through this process gained political capital and it's going to make things interesting in Washington later on. Maybe the decision to make Bernie irrelevant was his, as you say. I think he hasn't lost the liberal wing of the Democratic Party's support for his policies, he just lost his bid for the nomination.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> I will reiterate, the Democrat party is liberal. It epitomizes liberalism. Sanders is a DemSoc, but he is serving the RIGHT WING liberal agenda by voting for Hillary. So say all you wish that the Deocrat party abandoned your liberal values, while you objectively act in its interests as obstinately as ever in the face of environmental catastrophe.
> 
> I kinda like you, but I consider you part of the problem.


I bought a used car. I'm developing technology to save megawatts of energy on a daily basis. Your lifestyle is far less green than mine. Let's not confuse that with political leanings.

Mrs Clinton is not a liberal and never was. You're twisting the label to suit your own opinion. The democratic party hasn't been liberal in 20 years. 

I'm no longer believing in America as a democracy. You can if you like, but don't call me off base without more proof than 'because some media head said so'.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You believe what the tube tells you. That's a mistake.
> 
> The fascists in this country don't want the rest of us to figure it out.


No need to get all bitter. You can still vote for Bernie. By yourself.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I think Bernie has through this process gained political capital and it's going to make things interesting in Washington later on. Maybe the decision to make Bernie irrelevant was his, as you say. I think he hasn't lost the liberal wing of the Democratic Party's support for his policies, he just lost his bid for the nomination.


Well from a radical standpoint, I see him having had a de-radicalizing effect. He brought left wing activists into the Democrat fold and yet the Democrat platform still sucks, the candidate is bought and sold by the financial sector and military industrial sector, and nobody is focusing on the (fucking god damn expletive RAGE) climate emergency.

He has objectively served the interests of the DNC brilliantly.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> No need to get all bitter. You can still vote for Bernie. By yourself.


I'm not bitter. But I do know exactly how Cassandra felt. 

Call me Cannasandra, lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Well from a radical standpoint, I see him having had a de-radicalizing effect. He brought left wing activists into the Democrat fold and yet the Democrat platform still sucks, the candidate is bought and sold by the financial sector and military industrial sector, and nobody is focusing on the (fucking god damn expletive RAGE) climate emergency.
> 
> He has objectively served the interests of the DNC brilliantly.


EXACTLY.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I bought a used car. I'm developing technology to save megawatts of energy on a daily basis. Your lifestyle is far less green than mine. Let's not confuse that with political leanings.
> 
> Mrs Clinton is not a liberal and never was. You're twisting the label to suit your own opinion. The democratic party hasn't been liberal in 20 years.
> 
> I'm no longer believing in America as a democracy. You can if you like, but don't call me off base without more proof than 'because some media head said so'.


First off, I can carry everything I own and I have spent countless hours on reef restoration projects for free, and I NEVER drive ANY vehicle, or run an air conditioner or eat meat. So no, I promise, you are not, nor will you ever be, greener than I am.

Secondly, no, I'm not twisting it. The word means what it means. @UncleBuck is a liberal, but you know why I like him? He is consistent and he knows where he stands. The Dem Party is liberal. Words have meanings.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> EXACTLY.


OK, so you agree, then you're admitting that you're really just a Democrat.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Well from a radical standpoint, I see him having had a de-radicalizing effect. He brought left wing activists into the Democrat fold and yet the Democrat platform still sucks, the candidate is bought and sold by the financial sector and military industrial sector, and nobody is focusing on the (fucking god damn expletive RAGE) climate emergency.
> 
> He has objectively served the interests of the DNC brilliantly.


Maybe so. Maybe it would be better if left wing activists gave up on the Democratic Party and lent power to another one, like the Green Party. I still think it's up to Hillary to convince the left wing to vote for her and certainly that's the message Bernie gave to the DNC. It's probably why he's now treated as irrelevant. I think he's only going to be so for about 100 more days. 

It is time to see development of the Green Party. In this regard, I hope they have a strong showing in November. Just not enough to give us a repeat of what happened in 2000. I don't blame the Green Party or Nader for what happened. However, when the left stayed on the sidelines, the hard right took power, the Democratic Party moved to the right and we messed up a whole generation with wars and recession. Everybody should vote their conscience but they should take into account that elections DO matter.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Maybe so. Maybe it would be better if left wing activists gave up on the Democratic Party and lent power to another one, like the Green Party. I still think it's up to Hillary to convince the left wing to vote for her and certainly that's the message Bernie gave to the DNC. It's probably why he's now treated as irrelevant. I think he's only going to be so for about 100 more days.
> 
> It is time to see development of the Green Party. In this regard, I hope they have a strong showing in November. Just not enough to give us a repeat of what happened in 2000. I don't blame the Green Party or Nader for what happened. However, when the left stayed on the sidelines, the hard right took power, the Democratic Party moved to the right and we messed up a whole generation with wars and recession. Everybody should vote their conscience but they should take into account that elections DO matter.


A lot of Dems voted for Dubya in 2000, more than enough to forget about the ones who voted for Nader. The write-ins for Bernie won't have that sort of effect, they'll be ignored. They could give the GOP swing states, especially Florida. There are a lot of fucking morons in Florida who don't understand this. There is this widespread belief that they can write-in who ever they want to.

At least a Green vote makes the only party with a good platform gain traction. I will not vote Dem again, even faced with Trump, I just won't do it. I won't even do it if it is Bernie. I would vote for Bernie if he goes Green though. Stein would make a fine VP and they would keep his momentum and even draw tons of Dems into the GP. That's why I laugh when these Dems in denial call themselves independent. They're not independent, they are not even radical. They're just confused Democrats.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Well from a radical standpoint, I see him having had a de-radicalizing effect. He brought left wing activists into the Democrat fold and yet the Democrat platform still sucks, the candidate is bought and sold by the financial sector and military industrial sector, and nobody is focusing on the (fucking god damn expletive RAGE) climate emergency.
> 
> He has objectively served the interests of the DNC brilliantly.


And y'all call me the extremist for being upset about all this?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> OK, so you agree, then you're admitting that you're really just a Democrat.


A political party does not define what I stand for. They don't stand for nearly anything I want and I don't support them. Thus, you can't call me a Democrat.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> A lot of Dems voted for Dubya in 2000, more than enough to forget about the ones who voted for Nader. The write-ins for Bernie won't have that sort of effect, they'll be ignored. They could give the GOP swing states, especially Florida. There are a lot of fucking morons in Florida who don't understand this. There is this widespread belief that they can write-in who ever they want to.
> 
> At least a Green vote makes the only party with a good platform gain traction. I will not vote Dem again, even faced with Trump, I just won't do it. I won't even do it if it is Bernie. I would vote for Bernie if he goes Green though. Stein would make a fine VP and they would keep his momentum and even draw tons of Dems into the GP. That's why I laugh when these Dems in denial call themselves independent. They're not independent, they are not even radical. They're just confused Democrats.


Maybe it's the Democratic party that's confused, silly.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Maybe it's the Democratic party that's confused, silly.


No, they're liberal. That is what liberalism is. That is why liberalism was not persecuted during the McCarthy witch hunts.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> No, they're liberal. That is what liberalism is. That is why liberalism was not persecuted during the McCarthy witch hunts.


Funny how they hew to conservative principles when they actually vote these days. I'm


----------



## londonfog (Jul 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> But not conceding or endorsing her..


Telling people on national T.V. that you will be voting for Hillary is pretty much an endorsement. Him not conceding is him trying to soak those 15 minutes. What Bernie does not realize the longer he holds out the more capital he waste.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The biggest threat to the ascendancy of the establishment candidate is vanishing from the news cycle... Just like they ignored the rest of his strong run.
> 
> Pardon me while I digest this latest excuse for gauging the will of the people.


Bra-vo, my steed..bra-vo!!!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't really want to rub your nose in it but if you insist:
> 
> http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/politics/2016/06/bernie_sanders_blew_it.html
> *Bernie Blew It*
> ...


Yeah two-face comes to mind..


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Telling people on national T.V. that you will be voting for Hillary is pretty much an endorsement. Him not conceding is him trying to soak those 15 minutes. What Bernie does not realize the longer he holds out the more capital he waste.


Not when the next question is..'does this mean you are endorsing and/or conceding to Clinton'? And the answer is 'no'.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I think Bernie has through this process gained political capital and it's going to make things interesting in Washington later on. Maybe the decision to make Bernie irrelevant was his, as you say. I think he hasn't lost the liberal wing of the Democratic Party's support for his policies, he just lost his bid for the nomination.


I find it pretty amazing that a no name (to the non-political) can practically topple humpy dumpy without any special interest other than the special interest called the American people.

I also find it amazing that Brexit was conceived and implemented all within the time of 2007 crash, while the U.S. Dumbasses cannot politically fight their way out of a paper bag.

Woe is us.
~Abraham (Mary) Lincoln


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Bernie is voting for her tho...


I've found the voting booth to be much like a confessional.

(If you're not Roman Catholic you may not get it)


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I've found the voting booth to be much like a confessional.
> 
> (If you're not Roman Catholic you may not get it)


Bernie is voting for Clinton tho...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> You mean they're democrats... Yeah, she's a dem in denial.
> 
> The GP offered him continued relevancy, he, like his dem in denial fanbois such as sky, slapped that hand away.


How can you expect some whose platform to be completely opposite that of his rival to join said rival and/or aske your supporters to to same?

I'm sorry Bernie has scruples like his supporters..there are still 10M+ of us.

Aligning your position with; all the while was against?

We finally found someone with principle who couldn't be bought it's not necessary to endlessly ask the question.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> How can you expect some whose platform to be completely opposite that of his rival to join said rival and/or aske your supporters to to same?
> 
> I'm sorry Bernie has scruples like his supporters..there are still 10M+ of us.
> 
> ...


Yeah but he's voting for Clinton.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Bernie is voting for Clinton tho...


Average American cannot get past 3 bullet points or 10 seconds worth of information before their attention span is on to something else..


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Average American cannot get past 3 bullet points or 10 seconds worth of information before their attention span is on to something else..


That's why I have to keep repeating to you that BARNIE FUCKING SANDLERS IS VOTING FOR HILLARY!!!!!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Yeah but he's voting for Clinton.


is he? will you be in the voting booth with?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> is he? will you be in the voting booth with?


Well aren't you just special...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> That's why I have to keep repeating to you that BARNIE FUCKING SANDLERS IS VOTING FOR HILLARY!!!!!


there, there <schuylaar pats AC on his head> no need to be upset; shout


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Well aren't you just special...


umm no, but i can debate your ass pretty well.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> umm no, but i can debate your ass pretty well.


Well, just one last thing...






































Bernie Sanders is voting for Hillary Clinton.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

@Flaming Pie listen to the very last comment by Nicole Wallace. if its not there, she said with a look of the most perplexed "he's the most prinicpled man i've ever met'..wow nicole..ya think? stupid bitch.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Well, just one last thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































































or so he says..a little birdie told me


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

this is new @Flaming Pie






On endorse/concesssion..JC, Chris!!! he said..

*HE'S NOT THERE YET.*


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> No need to get all bitter. You can still vote for Bernie. By yourself.


along with the other 13M of us out here.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Well from a radical standpoint, I see him having had a de-radicalizing effect. He brought left wing activists into the Democrat fold and yet the Democrat platform still sucks, the candidate is bought and sold by the financial sector and military industrial sector, and nobody is focusing on the (fucking god damn expletive RAGE) climate emergency.
> 
> He has objectively served the interests of the DNC brilliantly.


how can you focus on something caused by special interest and continue special interest and expect a positive outcome.

campaign reform needs to be first..all dominos will then fall..as long as paybacks are part of the mix, it will never be about the good of the people.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


who's supporting them? and when was the last time the green party had 13M votes?

and where was the green party on all of this? never even heard a word from them during the primary.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 2, 2016)

"I'm just going to get these 13 million idiots to waste their votes, while I waste the morsel of political capital I had in order to help the Democrat Party." ~Barnie Sandlers


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> "I'm just going to get these 13 million idiots to waste their votes, while I waste the morsel of political capital I had in order to help the Democrat Party." ~Barnie Sandlers


lullerskates..you know the rulez.



btw..did you ever get to the Keys?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> "I'm just going to get these 13 million idiots to waste their votes, while I waste the morsel of political capital I had in order to help the Democrat Party." ~Barnie Sandlers


he's been playing the game for too long now..he knows what hes doing and how far he can go.

everyone is boohooing because they cant CONTROL him or convince him that he should forget everything he campaigned for..how refreshing!

they can take their shove/pail and leave the sandbox anytime they wish.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 2, 2016)

Hillary Rodham Clinton will be the next U.S. President, I would suggest all to look how they can take advantage of this. If not then you have only yourself to blame for your conditions.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I find it pretty amazing that a no name (to the non-political) can practically topple humpy dumpy without any special interest other than the special interest called the American people.
> 
> I also find it amazing that Brexit was conceived and implemented all within the time of 2007 crash, while the U.S. Dumbasses cannot politically fight their way out of a paper bag.
> 
> ...


80%


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hillary Rodham Clinton will be the next U.S. President, I would suggest all to look how they can take advantage of this. If not then you have only yourself to blame for your conditions.


its not going to affect me one iota.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> its not going to affect me one iota.


except when you have to address her as President Clinton. 
Bitter brings aging


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> he's been playing the game for too long now..he knows what hes doing and how far he can go.
> 
> everyone is boohooing because they cant CONTROL him or convince him that he should forget everything he campaigned for..how refreshing!
> 
> they can take their shove/pail and leave the sandbox anytime they wish.


Oh let me guess, 13 million write-in votes? Most of them are going to vote for Hillary outright. You're sitting here trying to debate me as if you need to defend Barnie from me when I am actually telling you Sanderistas how to keep him relevant. If you write him in, your ballot will be ignored.

Did you even stop to think that it is possible to pressure him to run on the Green ticket and take Stein as his VP? You can't because you're a democrat. If he doesn't leave the DNC, you need to dump him or you will be helping Trump.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> except when you have to address her as President Clinton.
> Bitter brings aging


But I don't smoke, drink and use 110SPF..so that'll make up for it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Oh let me guess, 13 million write-in votes? Most of them are going to vote for Hillary outright. You're sitting here trying to debate me as if you need to defend Barnie from me when I am actually telling you Sanderistas how to keep him relevant. If you write him in, your ballot will be ignored.
> 
> Did you even stop to think that it is possible to pressure him to run on the Green ticket and take Stein as his VP? You can't because you're a democrat. If he doesn't leave the DNC, you need to dump him or you will be helping Trump.


In THAT case then:






C'est le vie..you know you can never tell


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> @Flaming Pie listen to the very last comment by Nicole Wallace. if its not there, she said with a look of the most perplexed "he's the most prinicpled man i've ever met'..wow nicole..ya think? stupid bitch.


Of course they cut it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Oh let me guess, 13 million write-in votes? Most of them are going to vote for Hillary outright. You're sitting here trying to debate me as if you need to defend Barnie from me when I am actually telling you Sanderistas how to keep him relevant. If you write him in, your ballot will be ignored.
> 
> Did you even stop to think that it is possible to pressure him to run on the Green ticket and take Stein as his VP? You can't because you're a democrat. If he doesn't leave the DNC, you need to dump him or you will be helping Trump.


He can also run indie..he can do many things.

Convention hasn't even begun.

And considering Sanders is a 'non-issue' way too many seem to think he still is by talking about him..like you and @Fogdog and @londonfog.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Of course they cut it.


Figures..it was like she found out he really is JC.

But I saw it.

Maybe the whole episode will contain..?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> @Flaming Pie listen to the very last comment by Nicole Wallace. if its not there, she said with a look of the most perplexed "he's the most prinicpled man i've ever met'..wow nicole..ya think? stupid bitch.


Truly a centrist sensitive to the concerns of the world but realises that americans should come first.

Please believe me when I say I have the utmost respect for you and others who support the compassionate bernie sanders.

My best friend is a sanders supporter. I would vote for a sanders/trump or trump/sanders ticket in a heart beat. Two honest concerned citizens joining to get it done in america. Hell yes.

Bernie as democratic house leader sounds nice too. 

I don't see how he could win the white house, but I do understand the vote as a message cause. I did it against romney.

I just don't know if the white house and government care what we think anymore. 
To make them care we have to become much more politically involved like mr. Sanders says. We have to elect congressman who represent us best while preserving the constitutional rights of each individual. We need straightforward individuals who will maintain transparency of government and tenderly remove the legislation that stifles our economic growth.

If our economy was not held back with the fucked up trade deals and taxes that do not compete globally so we lose our companies' capital to china and mexico, we would have so many jobs. Everyone would buy local, the quality would be there, and it would ensure american jobs.

Demand for american products and services is what drives our economy.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Oh let me guess, 13 million write-in votes? Most of them are going to vote for Hillary outright. You're sitting here trying to debate me as if you need to defend Barnie from me when I am actually telling you Sanderistas how to keep him relevant. If you write him in, your ballot will be ignored.
> 
> Did you even stop to think that it is possible to pressure him to run on the Green ticket and take Stein as his VP? You can't because you're a democrat. If he doesn't leave the DNC, you need to dump him or you will be helping Trump.


'Barnie?' He's only the candidate who cares about your needs out of the whole bunch, yet you can't resist denigrating him? That just makes you look Chump supporter stupid, and I know you're not.

Can't you give the man a break until he's had his say in front of the DNC? It's coming right up on the 7th, surely you can wait a whole week?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> He can also run indie..he can do many things.
> 
> Convention hasn't even begun.
> 
> And considering Sanders is a 'non-issue' way too many seem to think he still is by talking about him..like you and @Fogdog and @londonfog.


I didn't say he was a nonissue, I said he was squandering his political capital.

Are you aware that climate scientists recently declared a climate emergency?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> 'Barnie?' He's only the candidate who cares about your needs out of the whole bunch, yet you can't resist denigrating him? That just makes you look Chump supporter stupid, and I know you're not.
> 
> Can't you give the man a break until he's had his say in front of the DNC? It's coming right up on the 7th, surely you can wait a whole week?


To be honest with you, I lost all faith in the political system long ago. I want to see a revolution destroy your country and your economy before it destroys my planet. If he won't align himself with the ONLY candidate who has a platform and record of fighting the coming climate catastrophe, I will most certainly denigrate Barnie Sandlers and his inept politically illiterate minions.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> I didn't say he was a nonissue, I said he was squandering his political capital.
> 
> Are you aware that climate scientists recently declared a climate emergency?


Yes, and the PhD CANDIDATE who raised this false alarm has been roundly criticised by the rest of the climate science community as a sensationalist hack. Link to the rebuttal article in my thread on this very subject.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> To be honest with you, I lost all faith in the political system long ago. I want to see a revolution destroy your country and your economy before it destroys my planet. If he won't align himself with the ONLY candidate who has a platform and record of fighting the coming climate catastrophe, I will most certainly denigrate Barnie Sandlers and his inept politically illiterate minions.


We inept minions are the best hope you've got to see any of your dreams be realized.

I think it's time you learned the fine art of compromise and fence mending. Otherwise, you'll always be out in the cold.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Truly a centrist sensitive to the concerns of the world but realises that americans should come first.
> 
> Please believe me when I say I have the utmost respect for you and others who support the compassionate bernie sanders.
> 
> ...


you know i thought we had that straightforwardness in Warren..

as i recall the globalization was supposed to help america by the introduction of inexpensive items manufactured elsewhere..that's how it was sold to us..but not what happened..we lost jobs and everything that goes with..whole towns no workers to spend the money they made in the US stay in the US. instead what we got is the same overpriced shit produced by people that make $.50 a day.

the only winners here is corporate america.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> We inept minions are the best hope you've got to see any of your dreams be realized.
> 
> I think it's time you learned the fine art of compromise and fence mending. Otherwise, you'll always be out in the cold.


No you're not. You;re either part of the solution or part of the problem. Obstinate democrats like you and sky must have forgotten that many candidates for a long time have been far more progressive than Barnie Sandlers. The only reason you've heard of him is because he is a democrat.

Democrats are part of the problem.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> I didn't say he was a nonissue, I said he was squandering his political capital.
> 
> Are you aware that climate scientists recently declared a climate emergency?


yes i am aware; are you aware what Bernie wished to do? how about Clinton the pragmatic do-nothing who was only pushed to the left by Sanders.

Can you imagine what the landscape would've looked like if she went unchallenged? She wasn't even interested in raising the minimum wage and Bernie EMBARRASSED her into $12/hour.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> No you're not. You;re either part of the solution or part of the problem. Obstinate democrats like you and sky must have forgotten that many candidates for a long time have been far more progressive than Barnie Sandlers. The only reason you've heard of him is because he is a democrat.
> 
> Democrats are part of the problem.


Let's be clear; I'm a liberal and a leftist. The democratic party abandoned me and my principles for those of greed a long time ago.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Clinton the pragmatic do-nothing who was only pushed to the left by Sanders


No she wasn't. Look at her fucking logo.

By the way, Barnie Sandlers is voting for her.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> No you're not. You;re either part of the solution or part of the problem. Obstinate democrats like you and sky must have forgotten that many candidates for a long time have been far more progressive than Barnie Sandlers. The only reason you've heard of him is because he is a democrat.
> 
> Democrats are part of the problem.


you are wrong.

Then why didn't these many more progressives do SOMETHING, ANYTHING?

They could have done exactly what Sanders did..our COULD they?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> 'Barnie?' He's only the candidate who cares about your needs out of the whole bunch, yet you can't resist denigrating him? That just makes you look Chump supporter stupid, and I know you're not.
> 
> Can't you give the man a break until he's had his say in front of the DNC? It's coming right up on the 7th, surely you can wait a whole week?


thank you, right? it's our thirst for blood and our attention span of 10 seconds..no he too cannot wait.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Let's be clear; I'm a liberal and a leftist. The democratic party abandoned me and my principles for those of greed a long time ago.


Then why are you so unwilling to accept that it is impossible to have a revolution in a couter-revolutionary party? Liberalism is not a leftwing ideology by the way, so maybe that explains the cognitive dissonance.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> you are wrong.
> 
> Then why didn't these many more progressives do SOMETHING, ANYTHING?
> 
> They could have done exactly what Sanders did..our COULD they?


The only reason he got support from dumb ass liberal Americans (as opposed to the pragmatic ones who have a strategy for defeating Trump) IS BECAUSE HE IS A DEMOCRAT!!!!!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> We inept minions are the best hope you've got to see any of your dreams be realized.
> 
> I think it's time you learned the fine art of compromise and fence mending. Otherwise, you'll always be out in the cold.


bingo..which is why the green party is unsuccessful.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> The only reason he got support from dumb ass liberal Americans (as opposed to the pragmatic ones who have a strategy for defeating Trump) IS BECAUSE HE IS A DEMOCRAT!!!!!


and if he were smart he's take those 13M and run independent and fuck the dems!


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> thank you, right? it's our thirst for blood and our attention span of 10 seconds..no he too cannot wait.


Remember the endless berating the Paulbots received?

You're a Berniebot.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> and if he were smart he's take those 13M and run independent and fuck the dems!


If he were smart he would take them and run Green and win the election. I bet even some of the die-hard Clinton folks would vote for them. Instead he is voting for Clinton.

That is what I have been trying to explain to you for days.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> He can also run indie..he can do many things.
> 
> Convention hasn't even begun.
> 
> And considering Sanders is a 'non-issue' way too many seem to think he still is by talking about him..like you and @Fogdog and @londonfog.


I still think Bernie would have been a good prez. But he's voting for Hillary now. So will I unless Oregon pre-election polls puts the state out of reach for that ugly New York slumlord. In which case I'll put my Hillary protest vote where it will count, Greens, not a lonely cry for help like writing in Bernie. 

What is 80% of 10,000,000?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Let's be clear; I'm a liberal and a leftist. The democratic party abandoned me and my principles for those of greed a long time ago.


Why don't you cast your vote where it will count? I'm not saying you should vote for Hillary, but can't you find a better way to cast your vote where it will do some good?

Bernie is voting for Hillary.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> No you're not. You;re either part of the solution or part of the problem. Obstinate democrats like you and sky must have forgotten that many candidates for a long time have been far more progressive than Barnie Sandlers. The only reason you've heard of him is because he is a democrat.
> 
> Democrats are part of the problem.


We'll keep you safe from Fascism. You can carp all you like, it's OK.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> We'll keep you safe from Fascism. You can carp all you like, it's OK.


I'll be completing yet another coral reef restoration and construction project soon. This one is 12 kilometers long in Bohol. Next, I will help build a biorock reef in Thailand while some people in Indonesia wait for me so we can begin a project near Bali, in the Gili Islands.

I hear that the one I was instrumental in completing in the Dominican Republic is wildly successful. Still, I'm not so sure I can save you from capitalism.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Remember the endless berating the Paulbots received?
> 
> You're a Berniebot.


Name calling?

I thought you were above that AC.

How many votes did he Ron Paul receive?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> If he were smart he would take them and run Green and win the election. I bet even some of the die-hard Clinton folks would vote for them. Instead he is voting for Clinton.
> 
> That is what I have been trying to explain to you for days.


Is he voting Clinton?

He said he will do everything in his power to defeat Trump..a vote for Hillary without endorse/concession means: ZERO

That's what I've been trying to tell you..it's the ultimate diss.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> I'll be completing yet another coral reef restoration and construction project soon. This one is 12 kilometers long in Bohol. Next, I will help build a biorock reef in Thailand while some people in Indonesia wait for me so we can begin a project near Bali, in the Gili Islands.
> 
> I hear that the one I was instrumental in completing in the Dominican Republic is wildly successful. Still, I'm not so sure I can save you from capitalism.


Kudos on the reef restoration work. Are you seeding the reef with new corals adapted to warmer water or something else? I hadn't heard of biorock before, I'm a PNW cold water diver and not that familiar with your ecosystem. Very interesting.








Capitalism vs what? I'm not convinced that economic theory provides a better answer just yet. Certainly not communism or the kind of system we saw in the USSR. Social democracy still depends on capitalism. It's better than Fascism and other authoritarian systems but clearly not a balanced system that meets everybody's needs. If not social democracy then what?

I haven't rooted about in the Greens Party site. Maybe I will.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I still think Bernie would have been a good prez. But he's voting for Hillary now. So will I unless Oregon pre-election polls puts the state out of reach for that ugly New York slumlord. In which case I'll put my Hillary protest vote where it will count, Greens, not a lonely cry for help like writing in Bernie.
> 
> What is 80% of 10,000,000?


What is 80% of a citation that doesn't exist?



You guys are so much fun

No one makes me laugh harder than you guys.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What is 80% of a citation that doesn't exist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I replied with a citation. You were spoon fed the information. Its up to you to read it, or not. Have fun wasting your vote in November. What's your beef with the Green Party, anyway?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yeah two-face comes to mind..


Bernie is no longer a factor in this election. He's voting for Hillary. He will be a good Democrat and keep the world safe from GOP fascists.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Bernie is no longer a factor in this election. He's voting for Hillary. He will be a good Democrat and keep the world safe from GOP fascists.


Then why do YOU keep talking about him?


----------



## desert dude (Jul 2, 2016)

Hang in there, Skylard. Don't let the fascists get you down.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Then why do YOU keep talking about him?


Good question. I guess it's because I like to push it back into your face. I'm not a very nice person.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Why don't you cast your vote where it will count? I'm not saying you should vote for Hillary, but can't you find a better way to cast your vote where it will do some good?
> 
> Bernie is voting for Hillary.


Because I'm going to vote for the one I think is best for the job, not the one I think will win. 

Stop getting fantasy football mixed up with politics, brother.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Because I'm going to vote for the one I think is best for the job, not the one I think will win.
> 
> Stop getting fantasy football mixed up with politics, brother.


What's your beef with the Green Party?

Its my guess that the best people for the job don't want it and aren't running for Prez. Jerry Brown for instance.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What's your beef with the Green Party?
> 
> Its my guess that the best people for the job don't want it and aren't running for Prez. Jerry Brown for instance.


Well you're certainly right about the best people not wanting jobs in politics.

Wouldn't you like to see that change?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Well you're certainly right about the best people not wanting jobs in politics.
> 
> Wouldn't you like to see that change?


Certainly. Peaceful agreed upon change would be good.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Is he voting Clinton?
> 
> He said he will do everything in his power to defeat Trump..a vote for Hillary without endorse/concession means: ZERO
> 
> That's what I've been trying to tell you..it's the ultimate diss.


no the ultimate dis would be " Hell no I won't vote for her"
Instead he will be voting for her


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 3, 2016)

Hang in there.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> no the ultimate dis would be " Hell no I won't vote for her"
> Instead he will be voting for her


Waiting..Waiting..


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hang in there.


i cant wait for the Clinton cackle to silence.

oooh 20 minutes..lemme get my power pack..this is gonna be a long one

initial observations:

commentator needs to learn proper use of teleprompter and/or take a dry run on the script at least once

whats with the mid-atlantic accent?..christ i havent heard that since the 40s movies.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Waiting..Waiting..
> 
> View attachment 3723467


*He really is with her




*


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hang in there.


is Hillary Clinton too big to fail?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> *He really is with her
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weak, just weak, dude..

*I don't 'hate' Hillary - I'm just not endorsing her says Sanders after Trump says he despises Clinton and that's why he won't back her*

*Trump said this week at a rally in Maine that Sanders secretly despises Clinton*
*Sanders says that's not true - he's not endorsing Clinton but its because they continue to disagree on key issues *
*Vice President Joe Biden suggested Thursday Sanders was on the cusp of endorsing his primary rival; Sanders said that's false, too*
By FRANCESCA CHAMBERS, WHITE HOUSE CORRESPONDENT FOR DAILYMAIL.COM

PUBLISHED: 14:13 EST, 1 July 2016 | UPDATED: 19:39 EST, 1 July 2016



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3670519/I-don-t-hate-Hillary-Clinton-m-just-not-endorsing-says-Sanders-VP-claims-senator-coming-around.html#ixzz4DMTQ2E1L 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> weak, just weak, dude..
> 
> *I don't 'hate' Hillary - I'm just not endorsing her says Sanders after Trump says he despises Clinton and that's why he won't back her*
> 
> ...


Really, you are quoting Trump characterizing Sanders, really? 

Sky, you are lost in bitterness. You speak like Clinton cackles.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 3, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Really, you are quoting Trump characterizing Sanders, really?
> 
> Sky, you are lost in bitterness. You speak like Clinton cackles.


Trumps characterization was only one portion of the headline..unlike others here, I don't selectively edit citations.

Just wanted to set the record straight on what Sanders says.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Trumps characterization was only one portion of the headline..unlike others here, I don't selectively edit citations.
> 
> Just wanted to set the record straight on what Sanders says.


The record shows he says he's voting for Clinton. The polls show 80% of democrats who supported Bernie just like me now say they will vote for Clinton. It's my guess that we would say the same as Bernie:

"not endorsing Clinton but its because we continue to disagree on key issues"

Cackle away Sky.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 3, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The record shows he says he's voting for Clinton. The polls show 80% of democrats who supported Bernie just like me now say they will vote for Clinton. It's my guess that we would say the same as Bernie:
> 
> "not endorsing Clinton but its because we continue to disagree on key issues"
> 
> Cackle away Sky.


The record also shows he's not endorsing or conceding to her; nor is there citation proving that 80% of Sanders supporters now support Clinton..ANYWHERE.

Further, I do not cackle.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The record also shows he's not endorsing or conceding to her; nor is there citation proving that 80% of Sanders supporters now support Clinton..ANYWHERE.
> 
> Further, I do not cackle.


I provided the citation. You didn't read it I guess. Go back a few pages you'll find it. I'm not going to repost it just because you didn't read it or were too stoned to remember. Not that there is anything wrong with it.

Your writing cackles just like Hillary.

Sanders is voting for Hillary just like 80% of the Democrats that voted for him in the primary. Just like 80% of the Democrats who voted for him in the primary, me included, Sanders says while he will vote for her, he is not endorsing Hillary.

Too bad you missed your chance to vote for Bernie during the primary.

cackle, cackle away Sky


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hang in there.


That guy sure does talk a lot. Why should anybody listen to him? Other than for confirmation of their biased ideas. Here, I'll say it too:

Hillary is a crook and will be in jail within two weeks. (snicker)

There, does that make you feel better?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 3, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> That guy sure does talk a lot. Why should anybody listen to him? Other than for confirmation of their biased ideas. Here, I'll say it too:
> 
> Hillary is a crook and will be in jail within two weeks. (snicker)
> 
> There, does that make you feel better?


You're the one voting for her.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You're the one voting for her.


(snicker).


----------



## londonfog (Jul 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You're the one voting for her.


Bernie says he will vote for her too.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Bernie says he will vote for her too.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 3724155


Facts are facts. Bernie says he will vote for her and I'm with Bernie. But to call Hillary stupid is probably the only thing you can say about her that would be completely untrue.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Facts are facts. Bernie says he will vote for her and I'm with Bernie. But to call Hillary stupid is probably the only thing you can say about her that would be completely untrue.


She's not stupid, but most of those who vote for her, that's a different story.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> She's not stupid, but most of those who vote for her, that's a different story.


Still going to throw you vote away?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Still going to throw you vote away?


Are you still voting against your own best interest?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Facts are facts. Bernie says he will vote for her and I'm with Bernie. But to call Hillary stupid is probably the only thing you can say about her that would be completely untrue.


Says.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Are you still voting against your own best interest?


no


schuylaar said:


> Says.


Bernie babies will be just fine under a white fascist government and so don't care if Trump's brown shirts rampage in brown neighborhoods. Bernie understands this and will work to make sure Trump does not win, and will vote for Hillary. His developmentally stunted Bernie babies don't understand.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> no
> 
> Bernie babies will be just fine under a white fascist government and so don't care if Trump's brown shirts rampage in brown neighborhoods. Bernie understands this and will work to make sure Trump does not win, and will vote for Hillary. His developmentally stunted Bernie babies don't understand.


Well Bernie babies understand what the difference between a vote and an endorsement is.

Endorsement is code for 'stands with'; and vote?..not so much..he stopped short of saying he was holding his nose.

Time will tell now that she's had her FBI interrogation..whatever's going to happen..its soon.

Loretta Lynch is an idiot..anyone, anyone would've known better than to have met with Clinton and yet she still did her resignation should've been on Obamas desk the next day.

This country sucks for allowing it and you suck for supporting it.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Well Bernie babies understand what the difference between a vote and an endorsement is.
> 
> Endorsement is code for 'stands with'; and vote?..not so much..he stopped short of saying he was holding his nose.
> 
> ...


I guess when all you have is bitterness, you can still cling to the hollow satisfaction of standing still and in the way of everybody moving past you. It must be very frustrating to be irrelevant..


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Well Bernie babies understand what the difference between a vote and an endorsement is.


Lol, that you think that there's a difference.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Lol, that you think that there's a difference.


According to Sanders, there is.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> According to Sanders, there is.


according to Sanders, he will be voting for Hillary


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> According to Sanders, there is.


Please explain it to me then, because I'll be damned if I can figure it out. I would never vote for someone that didn't endorse. Seems pretty reckless to me.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> according to Sanders, he will be voting for Hillary


thats what he says..but what he also says is, he won't endorse her.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Please explain it to me then, because I'll be damned if I can figure it out. I would never vote for someone that didn't endorse. Seems pretty reckless to me.


Google is your friend BK.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Google is your friend BK.


Translation: "I can't explain it either."


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 5, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Translation: "I can't explain it either."


No..it means stop being lazy and look it up yourself..the onus is on you to provide your own citation for your own claims.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> No..it means stop being lazy and look it up yourself..the onus is on you to provide your own citation for your own claims.


Got it.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 5, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> thats what he says..but what he also says is, he won't endorse her.


 If he would have kept it to himself I would agree that he did not endorse her, but saying that he will vote for Hillary on National TV is an endorsement.
Bernie is with her


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 5, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If he would have kept it to himself I would agree that he did not endorse her, but saying that he will vote for Hillary on National TV is an endorsement.
> Bernie is with her


There is no endorsement.

http://www.politico.com/story/2016/07/bernie-sanders-clinton-endorsement-225019


----------



## londonfog (Jul 6, 2016)

*Hillary Clinton Embraces Ideas From Bernie Sanders’s College Tuition Plan*

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/07/us/politics/hillary-clinton-bernie-sanders-education.html?_r=0


----------



## dbkick (Jul 6, 2016)

Embraces, more like pilfers. Glad to see sanders fuck off the wicked witch.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2016)

dbkick said:


> Embraces, more like pilfers. Glad to see sanders fuck off the wicked witch.


attend any more white pride events lately?


----------



## dbkick (Jul 6, 2016)

You just dont know when to leave it alone floor shitter.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 6, 2016)

Bernie is still the BEST choice.


----------



## dbkick (Jul 6, 2016)

I like how he makes the hillary dick suckers nervous.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2016)

dbkick said:


> You just dont know when to leave it alone floor shitter.


leave what alone? your obvious passion for white pride events?


----------



## dbkick (Jul 6, 2016)

welcome to my ignore list tweaker.
Why don't you put that white hate energy to work and get a fucking job. You're illegal weed sales isn't paying enough disability and welfare benefits to the people that need them. Contribute.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie is still the BEST choice.


No, Jill is better. Besides, voting for her is not a wasted ballot like writing in Bernie who is now confirmed to be planning an event in coordination between his campaign and Clinton's, in which he will finally endorse her.

Sorry it will end this way, but Jill Stein is still gaining in popularity.

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/bernie-sanders-hillary-clinton-campaigns-talks-endorsement-week/story?id=40389661



> "I think at the end of the day, there is going to be a coming together, and we're going to go forward together and not only defeat Trump, but defeat him badly," he said.
> 
> MSNBC's Chris Hayes then asked, "You're not denying the report that there are talks about a possible endorsement?"
> 
> Sanders replied: "That's correct."


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 7, 2016)

Nobody wins; unless everybody wins.

And dayummmmmn, I don't ever remember Clarence Clemmons this good:


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 7, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> No, Jill is better. Besides, voting for her is not a wasted ballot like writing in Bernie who is now confirmed to be planning an event in coordination between his campaign and Clinton's, in which he will finally endorse her.
> 
> Sorry it will end this way, but Jill Stein is still gaining in popularity.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/bernie-sanders-hillary-clinton-campaigns-talks-endorsement-week/story?id=40389661


Did Jill negotiate free college for all?

Bernie is still the better candidate.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 7, 2016)

dbkick said:


> welcome to my ignore list tweaker.
> Why don't you put that white hate energy to work and get a fucking job. You're illegal weed sales isn't paying enough disability and welfare benefits to the people that need them. Contribute.


He's in a legal state.


----------



## dbkick (Jul 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> He's in a legal state.


So youre saying he pays taxes and operates within state law, highly unlikely. People move here so they can hide behind law and break them at any chance of profiting without the hazard of getting popped, Its cowardly I know .


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Did Jill negotiate free college for all?
> 
> Bernie is still the better candidate.


Yeah.
AND to cancel all student debt, before Bernie was cool. You're aware Bernie is not only voting for her, but confirmed he will endorse Hillary Clinton???

There's a time to fight and a time to just let it go, your boy is with Hillary.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 7, 2016)

> *Sanders confirms endorsement chatter*
> 07/06/16
> Bernie Sanders confirmed on Wednesday night that he is in discussions with the Hillary Clinton campaign about a potential endorsement of her candidacy, adding that he anticipates a “coming together” of the two campaigns. “You’re not denying the report that there are talks about a possible endorsement?” Hayes asked. Sanders replied: “That’s correct.”


http://www.politico.com/story/2016/07/sanders-endorsement-chatter-225198


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 7, 2016)

I would vote for Bernie, a man with self respect and decent ethics...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 7, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Yeah.
> AND to cancel all student debt, before Bernie was cool. You're aware Bernie is not only voting for her, but confirmed he will endorse Hillary Clinton???
> 
> There's a time to fight and a time to just let it go, your boy is with Hillary.


and guess what AC? there is NOTHING..NOTHING, that can make her keep this or any other promise.

Not even Sanders.

She LIES so much, I can't TRUST that she will.

This is a plank in the platform of many..something major would have to be done prior to show 'good faith'.

like canning that cunt DWS.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 7, 2016)

Whine all you want. My vote is for Bernie.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 7, 2016)

Bernie Sanders is not running for president.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 7, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> and guess what AC? there is NOTHING..NOTHING, that can make her keep this or any other promise.
> 
> Not even Sanders.
> 
> ...


No, you can't find a time Jill has ever lied and cite her claim, then cite its falsehood. Maybe you're confusing Jill with Hill. I'm not attacking Bernie, I'm just showing you that he is not running for president, that he has confirmed he is not only voting for Hillary Clinton, but endorsing her now too. I actually really like Bernie Sanders, except for his ridiculous attachment to the DNC, but Jill Stein is in fact a better candidate and is in fact running for president.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 7, 2016)

*Bernie Sanders Expected To Endorse Hillary Clinton On Tuesday*

Bernie Sanders is expected to endorse Hillary Clinton on Tuesday at an event in New Hampshire, a Democratic source with knowledge of discussions between the two campaigns tell NPR's Tamara Keith.

_http://www.npr.org/2016/07/07/485136392/bernie-sanders-expected-to-endorse-hillary-clinton-tuesday?utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=npr&utm_term=nprnews&utm_content=20160707_


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2016)

dbkick said:


> welcome to my ignore list tweaker.
> Why don't you put that white hate energy to work and get a fucking job. You're illegal weed sales isn't paying enough disability and welfare benefits to the people that need them. Contribute.


it's not that i hate white people, i just hate white power people. big difference.

and i am taking the summer off to do some remodeling. so just chill out and go attend a white pride rally. i may even go as a counter-protester one of these days.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's not that i hate white people, i just hate white power people. big difference.
> 
> and i am taking the summer off to do some remodeling. so just chill out and go attend a white pride rally. i may even go as a counter-protester one of these days.


Let me know. I'll hold a sign with you. I'm white as they come but I stand with those protesting racial injustice.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Let me know. I'll hold a sign with you. I'm white as they come but I stand with those protesting racial injustice.


let's look for some kind of white pride rally here. this could be fun.

edit: i'll hold some kind of sign stating that they have tiny, tiny penises.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 7, 2016)

Psst... State department reopened the Hillary Clinton E-mail probe, pass it on


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 7, 2016)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Psst... State department reopened the Hillary Clinton E-mail probe, pass it on


Yeah and the house is looking into if her lying is a felony. None of it will amount to poop.... Show is over folks, the establishment has protected it's own. A few harsh words and everything is forgotten!!! 

Hillary promises that her presidential server will be stored in her home office rather than a nasty bathroom!!! Progress for the 21st century!!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Yeah and the house is looking into if her lying is a felony. None of it will amount to poop.... Show is over folks, the establishment has protected it's own. A few harsh words and everything is forgotten!!!
> 
> Hillary promises that her presidential server will be stored in her home office rather than a nasty bathroom!!! Progress for the 21st century!!


LMAO...Progress indeed, well she might as well put it in the bedroom, I don't think Bill sleeps there too much...lol


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Let me know. I'll hold a sign with you. I'm white as they come but I stand with those protesting racial injustice.


I will stand with you too!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 7, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *Bernie Sanders Expected To Endorse Hillary Clinton On Tuesday*
> 
> Bernie Sanders is expected to endorse Hillary Clinton on Tuesday at an event in New Hampshire, a Democratic source with knowledge of discussions between the two campaigns tell NPR's Tamara Keith.
> 
> _http://www.npr.org/2016/07/07/485136392/bernie-sanders-expected-to-endorse-hillary-clinton-tuesday?utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=npr&utm_term=nprnews&utm_content=20160707_


I can only wish that he would run as an independent, he could have won...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2016)

please shut up and go away, sock puppet. thanks.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 7, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I can only wish that he would run as an independent, he could have won...


There are many millions of us who feel the same way.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 7, 2016)

I wish he could feel how many people that are not staunch republicans and unhappy democrats would vote for him. He lost the primary, but if he had benefited from all the lost republican voted and independents he would have won, and still could as an independent...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I wish he could feel how many people that are not staunch republicans and unhappy democrats would vote for him. He lost the primary, but if he had benefited from all the lost republican voted and independents he would have won, and still could as an independent...


your analysis is flawed and unrealistic, and your sock puppet account should be deleted.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> your analysis is flawed and unrealistic, and your sock puppet account should be deleted.


I like his avi..he stays.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 7, 2016)

On my return we shall turn this thread into a recipe thread


----------



## see4 (Jul 7, 2016)

I'd like to give this thread 4 stars. It may go to 4.25 stars once I've read over much of the content.

I need to see some titties.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 7, 2016)

see4 said:


> I'd like to give this thread 4 stars. It may go to 4.25 stars once I've read over much of the content.
> 
> I need to see some titties.


No titty shots of old women, please!


----------



## see4 (Jul 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No titty shots of old women, please!


no heavy hangers? nips point down to the floor.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 8, 2016)

see4 said:


> I'd like to give this thread 4 stars. It may go to 4.25 stars once I've read over much of the content.
> 
> I need to see some titties.





see4 said:


> no heavy hangers? nips point down to the floor.


Don't pretend you haven't had me on ignore for a year over my signature.

Such a petulant child.

Did you always act this way when you didn't get what you want growing up? You must've been a little monster at grocery checkout.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 8, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


I'd do it if I thought she had a prayer.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'd do it if I thought she had a prayer.


So you're writing in Bernie...

At least she's running for president.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 8, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> So you're writing in Bernie...
> 
> At least she's running for president.


She DOES NOT REPRESENT ME, and stop trying to tell me what is best for me, it's condescending and it's wrong.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 8, 2016)

*https://medium.com/@DevinR127/lets-be-honest-bernie-and-hillary-don-t-represent-the-same-class-895714fc8dde#.nxhyc2d2e*

*By Devin Reynolds *

*Let’s be honest, Bernie and Hillary don’t represent the same class.*

We traditionally think of the Republican/Democrat divide in terms of the “ruling class” and the “working class,” or “the 1% v. the 99%.” Democrats are thought to faithfully represent the interests of the working class. The Republicans, carrying the torch for the richest of the rich, manage to stay competitive by dubiously securing votes from the working class. They do this by exploiting the economic ignorance and racial prejudices of low information working class voters. While there is a significant amount of truth to this model’s description of Republicans, there is a wrinkle to the makeup of the Democratic Party that this model neglects to mention.

This wrinkle is the fact that the “99%” actually has multiple classes within it. The main division is between the “upper middle” class and various “lower” classes. At about 10–15% of the population, the upper middle class is made up of doctors, lawyers, university professors, various skilled professionals, and owners of successful local businesses around the country. These people don’t need universal hearth care, they just need their excellent employer provided health care to have its cost increases managed and they need to not be dropped from health care rolls for preexisting conditions. Their kids don’t need tuition free college, they just need manageable interest rates for their financial aid. They get generous amounts of paid vacation, they don’t need it provided on a mandatory basis. The Democratic Party, in all its incrementalism, tweaking the status quo with modest policy adjustments, represents this class.

Then there are the lower classes. Making up 85–90% percent of the population, this group is the true “working class.” This is the most diverse group in the country, it ranges from “middle class” semi-skilled office workers to truly “lower class” day laborers. While some members live more comfortably than others, this group, by and large, exchanges its labor for just enough money to get by. Their jobs have few, if any, benefits. These people would greatly benefit from policies like universal health care, tuition free public college, mandatory paid time off, and many of the other worker-empowering policies, funded by progressive tax rates, that are standard procedure for most of the developed world outside of the United States. This class has no political party.

The divide between the top 1% and the top 10% makes our political system look competitive, and there are legitimate diverging interests between those two classes. That said, in practice, our two political parties split the vote for the working class, then both ignore it in favor of their primary constituencies. The simple reality of this dynamic is that the majority of the population’s interests go unrepresented. While Republican members of the working class are exploited by their low-information status into voting for policies that benefit the top 1%, the Democratic members of this group allow themselves to be browbeaten into supporting policies that largely benefit the top 10% based on the dubious supposition that those policies are “better than Republican policies.” With one half of the working class deceived into voting Republican and the other half treated like it has no choice but to vote Democrat, 90% of the population has its interests treated like an afterthought. Bernie’s entire campaign was an attempt to change that.

Things weren’t always so bleak for the working class. It used to be that a significant portion of this class, at times more than half, was solidly considered “middle class.” That strong correlation between the working class and the middle class was once the hallmark of a healthy society. It’s also true that there is a shared economic interest between the upper middle and working classes. At a fundamental level, both exchange their labor for compensation and both have been increasingly exploited by the ruling class in the last 30 years. Both classes are currently experiencing some relative suffering, but the suffering has been neither equal nor equally noticed.

The working classes had their jobs shipped overseas in the dead of night from the 1980s-2000s. No one really noticed that an economic genocide was being perpetrated on the working class until it was too late. Those people have been suffering for a generation. The upper middle class suffered some recent setbacks when the 2007 financial crisis precipitated a downturn in the global economy. The owners of successful local businesses have seen their fortunes shrink and skilled professionals have seen their retirements take a hit. It was only once this creeping crisis started affecting the upper middle class that it became actual news. There was no “crisis” when the working class was being removed from the middle class over the course of 30 years. Once people with money started to take hits, the economic situation demanded bi-partisan action.

Of course the action that was taken in the face of the crisis also reflected the class interests that the government represented. Financial institutions that held the upper middle and ruling class’s money were bailed out while working class homeowners simply lost everything. Regulatory efforts were modestly structured to allow Wall Street to continue, minus some of the previously risky practices that caused the problem. However, the core exploitation of the working class has continued. Job prospects for the working class haven’t seen much of a bounce back and wages are as insufficient as they have ever been.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 8, 2016)

Second half; 

The entire economic recovery was designed to return the lives of the top 10% back to homeostasis. The theory being that those people would create jobs for the rest of the country. The resulting recovery has been unsurprisingly anemic. Guess it was too much trouble for the two political parties to repair the fortunes of the working class so that those people could go back to spending money and driving the economy. That would have been “too ambitious,” as everything that helps the bulk of the American people always tends to be.

Bernie is the first major candidate in decades to step up and declare that the majority of the American people should have their needs treated as the primary concern of government. He espouses a completely different policy paradigm from the one accepted by the political establishments of both the Democratic and Republican parties. His entire agenda focuses on what the American people need rather than what the ruling classes deem “politically possible.” He represents an attempt to create a political party that unapologetically serves the needs of the working class. It is tremendously telling that such an effort finds itself so starkly at odds with the mainstream leadership of the Democratic Party.

When Hillary Clinton supporters espouse the virtues of pragmatic incrementalism, Bernie supporters need to remember that that entire viewpoint neglects their needs. That is the view of people who live in relative financial security, for whom economic hardship is not only minor, but can be traced back to relatively recent Republican irresponsibility. These people have seen incrementalism respond to their needs. Government has largely repaired their lives in the wake of the financial crisis. The larger economic crises of deindustrialization and the destruction of the unions are things that are simply not happening in their world. They are unhappy with Congress’s current displays if incompetence, but the status quo hasn’t been so bad for them and their kids over the last 30 years. These people can afford to accept incremental change — masquerading as “responsible moderate governance” — that keeps the system on an even keel. They have no visceral relationship to the idea that our current government doesn’t work for most people, or the need for revolutionary and fundamental change.

*The message to Hillary supporters:*
The discussion over whether Bernie supporters should be “Bernie or Bust,” “Never Hillary,” or “Anyone but Trump” is one that Bernie supporters need to have amongst themselves. You put those people in a horrible position by squashing their reinvigorated enthusiasm for the political process with cynicism, pessimism, and a healthy dose of condescension. You then gloated in their faces, as if your ill-gotten electoral victory actually meant that you won the intellectual argument (it didn’t).

All of this was in service to a candidate from the Democratic establishment, whose class interests not only run contrary to Bernie supporters’ interests, but many of yours as well. You supported the “fake ally of the working class” that has perpetrated the disenfranchisement of progressive voters over the last 30 years (in tandem with the all-out legislative assault on their interests by Republicans). You don’t get to tell these people to “suck it up” and vote for your candidate. That’s a plea for them to vote against their own interests, something they wouldn’t have to consider doing if you had stood with them in the primaries in the way that you are now asking them to stand with you. Don’t expect solidarity when you were unwilling to show any.

If your interests do not run contrary to Bernie supporters, then you were conned by the Democrats into undermining your own interests as well. Either way, Bernie supporters are under no obligation to join you. You don’t get to berate them into doing what you want. You are part of their problem, not a solution. Be respectful of that.

*A personal anecdote.*
For me, this became personally relevant recently when someone I know, who supported Hillary in the primary, wrote an open letter to “Bernie or Bust” people about how awful a Trump presidency would be for him. He’s gay and recently married his partner. He is also privileged and well-connected in politics. He made an impassioned plea for people to understand that Trump would represent a rollback of hard-earned rights that members of the LGBT community have only recently won. His words were moving, but he didn’t seem to realize how bad of a messenger he was.

It would be one thing if he had been a Bernie supporter asking other Bernie supporters to be prudent with their votes. When a plea like that comes from a privileged Hillary supporter, it is nothing more than a touchingly personalized version of the same fear mongering that has been used to convince a generation of working class people — long abandoned by the Democrats — to “hold their noses” and vote for the “lesser of two evils” once again. It’s all just threatening a dire alternative to induce people to vote against their own interests. At a certain level, this tactic is a form of terrorism.

The irony of his plea is that Bernie supporters represent a much larger downtrodden group of their own: working-class members of the Democratic Party who have essentially been dispossessed of an electoral voice by the party’s shifting interests over the last three decades. Bernie’s candidacy was an attempt to shift the Democratic Party back to its roots of truly standing for the working class. This friend of mine had a chance to show solidarity with those voters by supporting a candidate who was every bit as progressive on social issues as Hillary, but who also had a strong agenda for empowering the working class. Instead, he chose to support the next corporate shill churned out for mass consumption by Democratic leadership.



The really frustrating part of all of this is that he wouldn’t even do right by the working class when there was no cost him personally. If Bernie had won, this guy would have gotten a candidate who supported all of the socially progressive policies he wanted, but a Hillary win means that those working class Democrats won’t be getting a candidate who supports their progressive economic policy needs. He actively helped the mainstream of the Democratic Party thwart the interests of progressive working class voters. Then he turned around and used an exploitative personal plea to urge people that he wouldn’t stand with to put personal differences aside and stand with him. It takes powerful blinders to not see the hypocrisy there.

The people who constitute the Democrats’ upper middle class base don’t get it. They never will. Their struggle is not the working class’s struggle. Their issues can be solved by a game of inches. The working class needs to move miles. The problem in this election is that they were able to convince so many from the working class that doing what is best for them is what is best for everyone in the country. They have that in common with Republican leadership. It’s a con-job on par with trickle-down economics. Touché, upper middle class. Touché.

That said, Bernie is just the beginning of a massive sea change. Much like Republicans, Democratic leadership’s days of getting away with this are preciously numbered.


----------



## see4 (Jul 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Don't pretend you haven't had me on ignore for a year over my signature.
> 
> Such a petulant child.
> 
> Did you always act this way when you didn't get what you want growing up? You must've been a little monster at grocery checkout.


lol. I'm not acting like I didn't have you on ignore for the past year. I did. Because for the longest time you had a ridiculously childish sig that took up half the fucking screen space. I didn't feel like scrolling to read just one fucking comment. Then I forgot you even existed, and since I don't have anyone on ignore (except you at the time) I didn't think to check. But randomly I noticed there was an "ignored comment" link, and clicking it I found that you had taken down your ridiculously childish gigantic signatures, so I took you off ignore.

Is it all making sense now? Now show me your old saggy titties!


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Second half;
> 
> 
> The irony of his plea is that Bernie supporters represent a much larger downtrodden group of their own: working-class members of the Democratic Party who have essentially been dispossessed of an electoral voice by the party’s shifting interests over the last three decades. Bernie’s candidacy was an attempt to shift the Democratic Party back to its roots of truly standing for the working class. This friend of mine had a chance to show solidarity with those voters by supporting a candidate who was every bit as progressive on social issues as Hillary, but who also had a strong agenda for empowering the working class. Instead, he chose to support the next corporate shill churned out for mass consumption by Democratic leadership.
> ...


Umm, wow, that was not very informative at all. Especially that bit about economically deprived Bernie followers. An alternative view on who constitutes the bulk of Bernie babies can be found here:

http://www.vox.com/2016/5/19/11649054/bernie-sanders-working-class-base

_This trope has become the conventional wisdom in the media, with the Wall Street Journal, the Nation, The Huffington Post, and a host of other outlets (including me at Vox) stating as fact that downscale whites have formed a crucial piece of Sanders's base.

This interpretation makes for an interesting narrative, but it's missing the real story. Sanders's victories aren't being powered by a groundswell of white working-class support, but instead stem from his most reliable base since the start of the primary: young voters.

Because young voters also tend to have lower incomes, the massive age gap between Sanders and Clinton has sometimes looked to observers like a gap in economic class, according to political scientists Matt Grossmann and Alan Abramowitz.

*But the most salient divide in the primary is not between rich and poor. It's between young and old — and between white and black.*
_
The point of this article is that Bernie babies are white, young and either still in college or recent graduates. Which puts the lie to the crap you just consumed about a whole lot of space with. The point in your posting was that Bernie babies represent the working class, which means that the Democrats are just as much a part of the ruling status quo as Republicans. I call bullshit on this. Bernie babies represent a coddled white youth demographic. They are just getting started in the working world and find it haaarddd. Oddly enough, some are willing to sell out the real working class in order to protest their condition.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Umm, wow, that was not very informative at all. Especially that bit about economically deprived Bernie followers. An alternative view on who constitutes the bulk of Bernie babies can be found here:
> 
> http://www.vox.com/2016/5/19/11649054/bernie-sanders-working-class-base
> 
> ...



its a shame when one has to regret the decision of ever going to college and feel that one's life is now ruined because of the exorbitant re-payment schedule..because one assumed one could get a job.

4-year degree? how passe`..post grad degree are the new minimum college requirements.

pretty shitty to start your career at a deficit.

oh! look! there's chelsea clinton now!..let's ask HER how SHE landed that $650k fresh out of school.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The point of this article is that Bernie babies are white, young and either still in college or recent graduates. Which puts the lie to the crap you just consumed about a whole lot of space with. The point in your posting was that Bernie babies represent the working class, which means that the Democrats are just as much a part of the ruling status quo as Republicans. I call bullshit on this. Bernie babies represent a coddled white youth demographic. They are just getting started in the working world and find it haaarddd. Oddly enough, some are willing to sell out the real working class in order to protest their condition.


You call bullshit on what, that the democratic establishment is just as corrupt as the republican establishment? 

If Clinton represents the working class, why do voters who make less money support Sanders and voters who make more money support Clinton?

That would seem to be a pretty good indication of who actually represents whom


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 8, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You call bullshit on what, that the democratic establishment is just as corrupt as the republican establishment?
> 
> If Clinton represents the working class, why do voters who make less money support Sanders and voters who make more money support Clinton?
> 
> That would seem to be a pretty good indication of who actually represents whom


Your words, not mine.

I took issue with the mischaracterizations found in ty's article that he copied and pasted in its entirety. But I do not take issue with that Sanders positions regarding corruption and the need for policies to reverse the decline unto marginalization of the middle class.

I call bullshit that Bernie Babies represent the working poor or working classes or lower economic classes. Bernie Babies are mostly young, white, male and well educated. They do not represent the working poor in terms of future prospects. Most people start off life earning less than the average wage earner. Well educated white men do very well later on in life and there is no reason to think anything has changed regarding this fact.

To say the Democrats who support Hillary are all represented by the top 10% of income earners is also bullshit. She has support of almost 90% of Black and Latino voters. Tell me with a straight face that those voters were mostly from the top 10% of income group. Union workers also show strong support for Hillary. That she brought in the tradesmen, the non-white vote as well as many that are well-off are facts that the article completely missed.

Regarding your question about why do voters supporting Sanders make less money? I will repeat a line from my earlier posting because you must have missed it:

_Because young voters also tend to have lower incomes, the massive age gap between Sanders and Clinton has sometimes looked to observers like a gap in economic class, according to political scientists Matt Grossmann and Alan Abramowitz._

I find posts that contain the entire content of an article annoying. And so, I just post the pertinent bits with a link so that people can read it for themselves as well as to show that I'm not cherry picking from the article just to prove a point.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> She DOES NOT REPRESENT ME, and stop trying to tell me what is best for me, it's condescending and it's wrong.


Bernie represents the DNC and he's with Hillary though. That's wrong. I mean unless you're a democrat. Nothing wrong with that, no need for the denial.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That said, Bernie is just the beginning of a massive sea change.





> *Sanders confirms endorsement chatter*
> 07/06/16
> “You’re not denying the report that there are talks about a possible endorsement?” Hayes asked.
> Sanders replied: “That’s correct.”


http://www.politico.com/story/2016/07/sanders-endorsement-chatter-225198


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 8, 2016)

Stein won't just make college free, she'll cancel student debt.

@betterthanbernie


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Your words, not mine.
> 
> I took issue with the mischaracterizations found in ty's article that he copied and pasted in its entirety. But I do not take issue with that Sanders positions regarding corruption and the need for policies to reverse the decline unto marginalization of the middle class.
> 
> ...


Name recognition, establishment favoritism, big money donors/superPACs, media bias, voter suppression, registration limits... 

All things that helped Clinton secure the nomination. The reasons minorities support Clinton at higher rates than Sanders extend into socioeconomic and even religious issues, as Clinton supporters love to point out "they're the same on more than 90% of the issues", so if you're implying that Sanders, the man who walked with MLK while Clinton was busy being president of the young Republicans at Wellesley College, is somehow worse on racial issues, please explain how. Seeing as Sanders has a good reputation when it comes to racial issues and there's nothing in his history that would tarnish that, the reason why blacks and minorities would support Clinton at higher rates than him would seem pretty obvious; she's a more moderate democrat than Sanders, and blacks and minorities are also generally more moderate democrats. They tend to hold organized religion in higher regard and they tend to oppose LGBT rights at higher rates than whites. Supporting Sanders over Clinton largely comes down to being more progressive over being more moderate. Young people, white people, males as well as the highly educated tend to be more liberal. Which isn't to say Sanders doesn't have strong support outside those demographics, because he does, particularly among young women. 

I think it's pretty disingenuous to try to spin this as if to make it seem like the only people who support Sanders are young, affluent rich kids who don't have anything better to do with their time than bitch about how _haaaaarrrrd _they have it. Give me a fucking break with that bullshit. You know as well as I do whether you admit it or not this movement is supported by vast amounts of poor and middle-class people of all colors, ages and genders.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 8, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Name recognition, establishment favoritism, big money donors/superPACs, media bias, voter suppression, registration limits...
> 
> All things that helped Clinton secure the nomination. The reasons minorities support Clinton at higher rates than Sanders extend into socioeconomic and even religious issues, as Clinton supporters love to point out "they're the same on more than 90% of the issues", so if you're implying that Sanders, the man who walked with MLK while Clinton was busy being president of the young Republicans at Wellesley College, is somehow worse on racial issues, please explain how. Seeing as Sanders has a good reputation when it comes to racial issues and there's nothing in his history that would tarnish that, the reason why blacks and minorities would support Clinton at higher rates than him would seem pretty obvious; she's a more moderate democrat than Sanders, and blacks and minorities are also generally more moderate democrats. They tend to hold organized religion in higher regard and they tend to oppose LGBT rights at higher rates than whites. Supporting Sanders over Clinton largely comes down to being more progressive over being more moderate. Young people, white people, males as well as the highly educated tend to be more liberal. Which isn't to say Sanders doesn't have strong support outside those demographics, because he does, particularly among young women.
> 
> I think it's pretty disingenuous to try to spin this as if to make it seem like the only people who support Sanders are young, affluent rich kids who don't have anything better to do with their time than bitch about how _haaaaarrrrd _they have it. Give me a fucking break with that bullshit. You know as well as I do whether you admit it or not this movement is supported by vast amounts of poor and middle-class people of all colors, ages and genders.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 8, 2016)

If I were Sanders, I'd vote for Clinton too because his endorsement actually matters

I'm not, so I won't because she doesn't represent my interests. If she wants my vote, she can work with the DNC to form a more progressive platform


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Umm, wow, that was not very informative at all. Especially that bit about economically deprived Bernie followers. An alternative view on who constitutes the bulk of Bernie babies can be found here:
> 
> http://www.vox.com/2016/5/19/11649054/bernie-sanders-working-class-base
> 
> ...


Except that every Bernie supporter I know has put their college years behind them long ago. It's the 90% of us that need him, young, old, of all ethnicities.

I think there's room for both of these viewpoints to reflect the truth.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 8, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> a more progressive platform


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 8, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Bernie represents the DNC and he's with Hillary though. That's wrong. I mean unless you're a democrat. Nothing wrong with that, no need for the denial.


Bernie is an independent who caucuses with the democratic party. There is a difference.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 8, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


We need to raise taxes on capital gains.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> We need to raise taxes on capital gains.


It's in the GP platform, this is just an abbreviation for Stein's issues.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 8, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Name recognition, establishment favoritism, big money donors/superPACs, media bias, voter suppression, registration limits...
> 
> All things that helped Clinton secure the nomination. The reasons minorities support Clinton at higher rates than Sanders extend into socioeconomic and even religious issues, as Clinton supporters love to point out "they're the same on more than 90% of the issues", so if you're implying that Sanders, the man who walked with MLK while Clinton was busy being president of the young Republicans at Wellesley College, is somehow worse on racial issues, please explain how. Seeing as Sanders has a good reputation when it comes to racial issues and there's nothing in his history that would tarnish that, the reason why blacks and minorities would support Clinton at higher rates than him would seem pretty obvious; she's a more moderate democrat than Sanders, and blacks and minorities are also generally more moderate democrats. They tend to hold organized religion in higher regard and they tend to oppose LGBT rights at higher rates than whites. Supporting Sanders over Clinton largely comes down to being more progressive over being more moderate. Young people, white people, males as well as the highly educated tend to be more liberal. Which isn't to say Sanders doesn't have strong support outside those demographics, because he does, particularly among young women.
> 
> I think it's pretty disingenuous to try to spin this as if to make it seem like the only people who support Sanders are young, affluent rich kids who don't have anything better to do with their time than bitch about how _haaaaarrrrd _they have it. Give me a fucking break with that bullshit. You know as well as I do whether you admit it or not this movement is supported by vast amounts of poor and middle-class people of all colors, ages and genders.


Let me remind you that I voted for Sanders in the Oregon primary and was disappointed when he lost out to Hillary. I still support Sander's policies and hope he and his followers stick around to keep Hillary in check when she behaves like a republican. Sanders is voting for Hillary and I'm following his lead. I don't think Sanders would have said he'd vote for Hillary if she were as bad as you all make her out to be either. I think she's going to be a great president. Much better than W and maybe better than Obama. We'll see. Feel free to hit me with this if I turn out to be glaringly wrong.

That said, I repeat -- the article ty posted got it wrong in it's fundamental premise that Bernie Babies represent lower economic groups. The main group of Bernie Babies are the white, male, young from white middle class families with a much better than average education. They are not anywhere near the same demographic as the traditional working classes. With their better education, their prospects are much better compared to most people who represent the bulk of the working classes. 

And I'm not saying its easy times for Bernie Babies. They can thank another group of left wing democrats who sat on the sidelines and gave George W the opening to steal the presidency then again sat on the sidelines while Congress was taken over by Republicans. It's a fact that their disengagement with politics was at the heart of the right wing domination of the first decade of this millennium in the US. Republicans did what they do, they pillaged the treasury and ruined the economy. Bernie Babies had the poor luck to come of age during a grinding and slow recovery that is not complete even now.

That Bernie Babies would ignore the harm Trump and the fascist GOP would do to the working classes I find repugnant. Especially when they so clearly got a raw deal from the former GOP administration.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 8, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> It's in the GP platform, this is just an abbreviation for Stein's issues.


I've poked about the green party website or more specifically the Oregon Green Party website and can't find anything informative. Could you please post a link to help me find the platform?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 8, 2016)

http://www.gp.org/platform


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Let me remind you that I voted for Sanders in the Oregon primary and was disappointed when he lost out to Hillary. I still support Sander's policies and hope he and his followers stick around to keep Hillary in check when she behaves like a republican. Sanders is voting for Hillary and I'm following his lead. I don't think Sanders would have said he'd vote for Hillary if she were as bad as you all make her out to be either. I think she's going to be a great president. Much better than W and maybe better than Obama. We'll see. Feel free to hit me with this if I turn out to be glaringly wrong.
> 
> That said, I repeat -- the article ty posted got it wrong in it's fundamental premise that Bernie Babies represent lower economic groups. The main group of Bernie Babies are the white, male, young from white middle class families with a much better than average education. They are not anywhere near the same demographic as the traditional working classes. With their better education, their prospects are much better compared to most people who represent the bulk of the working classes.
> 
> ...


Young voters mpstly ARE in the lower economic strata, you can't have it both ways. 

Shillary represents what's left of the middle class, as everyone else has fallen thru the cracks. Bernie represents their interests much better than any other candidate.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Young voters mpstly ARE in the lower economic strata, you can't have it both ways.
> 
> Shillary represents what's left of the middle class, as everyone else has fallen thru the cracks. Bernie represents their interests much better than any other candidate.


LOL, there are hardly any remaining in the middle class. If that is what she represents then she could not have won the nomination. You miss the difference between Bernie Babies and the traditional working poor and working classes who overwhelmingly support Hillary. Except, that is, for roughly 35% of the population who are also in the lower income group but represent white crackers who support Trump . Bernie Babies are upwardly mobile compared to most in the lower economic groups. 

The white, well educated, male, young demographic aren't in the top echelon of income earners. Wow what a surprise. Was there ever a time when the majority of young people started life in the top ten percent of incomes? Or even top 50%?

In case you missed the memo: Bernie isn't running for president. He's voting for Hillary.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 8, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> http://www.gp.org/platform


Thanks for this, I've already opened it and have a question. Is there another country, time or place where the 10 key values were put into reality in a way that more or less matches the GP ideal? If not all ten then the pillars of decentralization and community economics?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I've poked about the green party website or more specifically the Oregon Green Party website and can't find anything informative. Could you please post a link to help me find the platform?


I posted that link #10047 of this thread, just a couple posts back. Also, I want to make clear, although you didn't ask, that this represents huge compromise on my part. I am far more radical and would like to see the system brought down by whatever means necessary but I acknowledge there are not enough people sufficiently disaffected and disgruntled to make an actual revolution occur. My point is, I don't agree with every part of this platform and I'm not pushing it, you asked and I shared. It's not something I fully support, but I have educated myself on every available option regarding changing this system through voting. 

I don't expect anyone else on this site to do the same, but I know what is going on politically probably better than most people around. I don't pick fights with the likes of Hillary supporters because most of them are aware she is terrible, they support the lesser evil. Supporting her, for me, is out of the question. What annoys me would be the irrational enduring support for Bernie by people who say they do not support Hillary. I think that's the real point of this thread, that they have become the Paulbots of 2016, to be ridiculed.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Thanks for this, I've already opened it and have a question. Is there another country, time or place where the 10 key values were put into reality in a way that more or less matches the GP ideal? If not all ten then the pillars of decentralization and community economics?


I have not made a deliberate comparison between the GP platform and international examples. However, as I have just stated, I do not actually "support" this platform per se. I have educated myself on all options for change through the electoral system and found this to be the closest to my views and desires. I don't think it is perfect.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 8, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> I posted that link #10047 of this thread, just a couple posts back. Also, I want to make clear, although you didn't ask, that this represents huge compromise on my part. I am far more radical and would like to see the system brought down by whatever means necessary but I acknowledge there are not enough people sufficiently disaffected and disgruntled to make an actual revolution occur. My point is, I don't agree with every part of this platform and I'm not pushing it, you asked and I shared. It's not something I fully support, but I have educated myself on every available option regarding changing this system through voting.
> 
> I don't expect anyone else on this site to do the same, but I know what is going on politically probably better than most people around. I don't pick fights with the likes of Hillary supporters because most of them are aware she is terrible, they support the lesser evil. Supporting her, for me, is out of the question. What annoys me would be the irrational enduring support for Bernie by people who say they do not support Hillary. I think that's the real point of this thread, that they have become the Paulbots of 2016, to be ridiculed.


In this case, I'm just looking at alternatives. I see a slower evolutionary path as the better one. Revolutions haven't ended well lately.

Good luck on your revolution. I hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> In this case, I'm just looking at alternatives. I see a slower evolutionary path as the better one. Revolutions haven't ended well lately.
> 
> Good luck on your revolution. I hope it doesn't happen.


Maybe the revolutions haven't ended well, but the systems they ended, ended well.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


Her platform sounds like someone's I already know; someone with 13M votes..


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Second half;
> 
> The entire economic recovery was designed to return the lives of the top 10% back to homeostasis. The theory being that those people would create jobs for the rest of the country. The resulting recovery has been unsurprisingly anemic. Guess it was too much trouble for the two political parties to repair the fortunes of the working class so that those people could go back to spending money and driving the economy. That would have been “too ambitious,” as everything that helps the bulk of the American people always tends to be.
> 
> ...


This portion ^^^^is exactly why I still stand with Sanders..it's why I played some chicken with that bitch in her Porsche (while I'm chugging along in my Volvo) with an 'I'm for Hillary' sticker early on in the primary.

It's why I'll never give Hillary my vote even with Sanders endorsement.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You call bullshit on what, that the democratic establishment is just as corrupt as the republican establishment?
> 
> If Clinton represents the working class, why do voters who make less money support Sanders and voters who make more money support Clinton?
> 
> That would seem to be a pretty good indication of who actually represents whom


Bam!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> I posted that link #10047 of this thread, just a couple posts back. Also, I want to make clear, although you didn't ask, that this represents huge compromise on my part. I am far more radical and would like to see the system brought down by whatever means necessary but I acknowledge there are not enough people sufficiently disaffected and disgruntled to make an actual revolution occur. My point is, I don't agree with every part of this platform and I'm not pushing it, you asked and I shared. It's not something I fully support, but I have educated myself on every available option regarding changing this system through voting.
> 
> I don't expect anyone else on this site to do the same, but I know what is going on politically probably better than most people around. I don't pick fights with the likes of Hillary supporters because most of them are aware she is terrible, they support the lesser evil. Supporting her, for me, is out of the question. What annoys me would be the irrational enduring support for Bernie by people who say they do not support Hillary. I think that's the real point of this thread, that they have become the Paulbots of 2016, to be ridiculed.


Yes we are aware you are uber radical, but no, this thread is to ELECT Bernie.

People aren't stupid and no one is going to buy that Shillary will keep her word; she wants the votes she'll say anything.

I appreciate Bernies efforts in negotiating with this hack but he's making a deal with the devil who stole this election from him.

Let that resonate..the DNC stole the election and you wish to support them because she seems to be the lesser of those evils?

When it comes down to it..establishment supports hers; establishment DOES NOT support Trump because he owes no one..they can't control him and they don't like it.

Lining up the pros and cons? They're both the same BUT she's the sneakier one who thinks her Washington shit doesn't stink.

I'll vote Trump before I vote her..I want to see non establishment in Washington!!!!!!!


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Her platform sounds like someone's I already know; someone with 13M votes..


Yeah but hers is better and she's running for president. Besides Barnie is a democrat.


schuylaar said:


> Yes we are aware you are uber radical, but no, this thread is to ELECT Bernie.


He's not running for president though.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Yeah but hers is better and she's running for president. Besides Barnie is a democrat.
> 
> He's not running for president though.


I haven't heard a concession..he's still running.

Perhaps I'll show her how much I hate her and vote Trump.

Trump is a narcissist like most CEOs.

Clinton is an out and out liar like most sociopaths.

I will not give my vote to someone who cannot be trusted to tell the truth..say, didn't Bill become disbarred for lying?

The Clintons are out and out liars..past performance indicates future events..it always does; they don't change no matter which house they live.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I haven't heard a concession..he's still running.
> 
> Perhaps I'll show her how much I hate her and vote Trump.
> 
> ...


Your boy Bernie is voting for Clinton though. By the way, I have to remind you again, since you're clearly confused, I'm not pushing Clinton, I'm pushing Jill Stein. You retort as though I'm pushing Clinton, but I'll just remind you again:






Bernie's with her.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Your boy Bernie is voting for Clinton though. By the way, I have to remind you again, since you're clearly confused, I'm not pushing Clinton, I'm pushing Jill Stein. You retort as though I'm pushing Clinton, but I'll just remind you again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stein is unelectable.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Stein is unelectable.


LOL

It is so ironic coming from a berniebot since he is not even running for president and she is. So when you say she is unelectable, what you really mean is you can't stand that she's not a democrat. I don't even care who you vote for, by all means write someone in who isn't even running, or vote for Trump like you said you would, I'll just keep reminding you that Barnie is not even running for president.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> She DOES NOT REPRESENT ME, and stop trying to tell me what is best for me, it's condescending and it's wrong.


Hell yeah...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> LOL
> 
> It is so ironic coming from a berniebot since he is not even running for president and she is. So when you say she is unelectable, what you really mean is you can't stand that she's not a democrat. I don't even care who you vote for, by all means write someone in who isn't even running, or vote for Trump like you said you would, I'll just keep reminding you that Barnie is not even running for president.


And I'll just keep reminding you Stein is unelectable.

Let's agree to disagree and vote for the non establishment candidate?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 9, 2016)

Why don't you continue to repost who you are going to vote for? Please keep doing it, I mean a couple hundred times is not enough! Who are you going to vote for again?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 9, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Why don't you continue to repost who you are going to vote for? Please keep doing it, I mean a couple hundred times is not enough! Who are you going to vote for again?


FEEL THE BERN! 

Yes, I know it's a protest vote. I'm voting for the person I think is in my best interest to run our country. I'm encouraging others to do the same. 

Whomever gets nominated by a corrupt primary election system is not necessarily the best qualified and if she needs a corrupt system to get her nominated, I think it's a safe bet that she won't be the best person for the job.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2016)

$15 minimum wage indexed to inflation was adopted to the party platform thanks to the Sanders campaign


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> lol. I'm not acting like I didn't have you on ignore for the past year. I did. Because for the longest time you had a ridiculously childish sig that took up half the fucking screen space. I didn't feel like scrolling to read just one fucking comment. Then I forgot you even existed, and since I don't have anyone on ignore (except you at the time) I didn't think to check. But randomly I noticed there was an "ignored comment" link, and clicking it I found that you had taken down your ridiculously childish gigantic signatures, so I took you off ignore.
> 
> Is it all making sense now? Now show me your old saggy titties!


they're not saggy.


----------



## see4 (Jul 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> they're not saggy.


Are they rotund? Bulbous like basketballs? Can you slap them from side to side?

Why is she so upset with me? She thinks Im a petulant child. Does she not know I will cut her? I will cut her deep.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> And I'll just keep reminding you Stein is unelectable.
> 
> Let's agree to disagree and vote for the non establishment candidate?


Well that would be Stein, since Bernie is not a candidate.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Well that would be Stein, since Bernie is not a candidate.


stein offered him the green party nomination.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 9, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Well that would be Stein, since Bernie is not a candidate.


Did you know Stein offered him the Green party nomination?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> stein offered him the green party nomination.





ttystikk said:


> Did you know Stein offered him the Green party nomination?


She called his bluff. If he takes it I will vote for him. He's not running for president though. I'm not going to write a candidate in who is not running, that is a wasted ballot.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 9, 2016)

So now that Sanders is endorsing her, will you vote for Hillary Rodham Clinton?

@ttystikk @schuylaar


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> She called his bluff. If he takes it I will vote for him. He's not running for president though. I'm not going to write a candidate in who is not running, that is a wasted ballot.


lisa murkowski would disagree.

so would joe miller's sad, racist little tears.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> lisa murkowski would disagree.
> 
> so would joe miller's sad, racist little tears.


Would disagree about what, that Bernie Sanders is not running for president? Or that Jill Stein is calling his bluff? Besides, I'm not exactly the type of person to care about a couple of Alaskan republicans, UncleBuck.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 9, 2016)

http://www.jill2016.com/statement_clarifying_sanders_offer


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Would disagree about what, that Bernie Sanders is not running for president? Or that Jill Stein is calling his bluff? Besides, I'm not exactly the type of person to care about a couple of Alaskan republicans, UncleBuck.


Oooooooooooooh..you invoked him by typing his name.

Men! Prepare your penises! Sword fight!


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Oooooooooooooh..you invoked him by typing his name.
> 
> Men! Prepare your penises! Sword fight!


I think you're just sick of defending Barnie due to the constant berating you have been receiving due to the fact that you insist on voting for someone who is not running for president.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

I know this is part of negotiating with a normal person..but sociopath rules are different.

Bernie Sold Us Out..

http://wonkette.com/603833/bernie-sanders-set-to-become-total-hillary-endorsing-sell-out-by-next-tuesday


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I know this is part of negotiating with a normal person..but sociopath rules are different.
> 
> Bernie Sold Us Out..
> 
> http://wonkette.com/603833/bernie-sanders-set-to-become-total-hillary-endorsing-sell-out-by-next-tuesday


I told you that a couple days ago, payaso. We all saw it coming except you and Ttystik apparently. The writing on the wall is clear, Clinton is way ahead and will win even swing states for the most part. I take it you understand that writing in a candidate is counted in some states, but writing in a noncandidate never counts, anywhere...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> I think you're just sick of defending Barnie due to the constant berating you have been receiving due to the fact that you insist on voting for someone who is not running for president.


What is this? Sanders did something on climate and Stein did??????

In Platform Draft, Sanders Wins on Climate:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/sanders-stalls-effort-oppose-trade-deal-platform-182333655--finance.html


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What is this? Sanders did something on climate and Stein did??????
> 
> In Platform Draft, Sanders Wins on Climate:
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/sanders-stalls-effort-oppose-trade-deal-platform-182333655--finance.html


Are you really going to compare anything Sanders ever did on climate to Jill Stein's arrest record on DIRECT ACTION for climate activism? I'm entertained, thanks for the lols...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Why don't you continue to repost who you are going to vote for? Please keep doing it, I mean a couple hundred times is not enough! Who are you going to vote for again?


Why is the owner of this site harrassing its members over how they choose to exercise their freedoms?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> I told you that a couple days ago, payaso. We all saw it coming except you and Ttystik apparently. The writing on the wall is clear, Clinton is way ahead and will win even swing states for the most part. I take it you understand that writing in a candidate is counted in some states, but writing in a noncandidate never counts, anywhere...


When Sanders came back from the Obama meeting everything was different his demeanor..everything..he wasn't the same.

Conceding the race to someone who obvi stole it from you?

The smart decision is to leverage as much as possible.

Notice I said smart..sometimes the smart decision is not the happy decision.

I'll give the bitch my vote only because of Sanders efforts..I'm not going to throw his legacy away.

That cunt DWS better be gone.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> When Sanders came back from the Obama meeting everything was different his demeanor..everything..he wasn't the same.
> 
> Conceding the race to someone who obvi stole it from you?
> 
> ...


There was never a moment when you were bound and determined to vote against a democrat.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Are you really going to compare anything Sanders ever did on climate to Jill Stein's arrest record on DIRECT ACTION for climate activism? I'm entertained, thanks for the lols...


As opposed to Sanders arrest record on civil rights?

White men were still getting lynched along with black men for taking the stand.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I know this is part of negotiating with a normal person..but sociopath rules are different.
> 
> Bernie Sold Us Out..
> 
> http://wonkette.com/603833/bernie-sanders-set-to-become-total-hillary-endorsing-sell-out-by-next-tuesday


It is sad. The Clinton's influence spreads to those who fear them, those who owe them, or those who want favors from them.

Truly disgusting.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> There was never a moment when you were bound and determined to vote against a democrat.


This is the best opportunity to get some of the most important planks.

I'll take it for the good of the country and my baby grandsons future.

And she better fucking come through..she gets four years from me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> As opposed to Sanders arrest record on civil rights?
> 
> White men were still getting lynched along with black men for taking the stand.


Race traitors they were called. 

"Dorothy's" in 5th wave speak.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is sad. The Clinton's influence spreads to those who fear them, those who owe them, or those who want favors from them.
> 
> Truly disgusting.


She needs us because she's as despicable as Trump.

She BETTER come through is all I have to say.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

Sanders is pure grace so I will give him this.

There is no reason to squander his efforts when WE are given concessions..pretty sad she has to be FORCED to do these.

In essence, the corrupt system has worked for us as a cohesive 13M+ unit.

This should be proof positive good things can happen when we unify.

Sadly we didn't get everything.

Old saying: You know the negotiation was effective when both parties are not happy with outcome.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> She needs us because she's as despicable as Trump.
> 
> She BETTER come through is all I have to say.


You do what you think is best. 

I personally have watched almost every interview of hers and I am convinced that she is an evil woman. 

I don't say that lightly either. She represents everything good people fight against. 

If bernie folded it is probably because he was threatened. So he is doing what he can to slow the corruption without pissing the corrupt off too much.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> There was never a moment when you were bound and determined to vote against a democrat.


I wish to vote the person that most represents my interest and right now my interest is raising the minimum wage, tuition free college.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You do what you think is best.
> 
> I personally have watched almost every interview of hers and I am convinced that she is an evil woman.
> 
> ...


She is evil..she's horrible but she's agreed to tuition free college and $15/ hour..this will help my family and millions of others in the future.

You must look at big picture we're getting something that was huge.

If you really care about the issues..this is a giant step forward.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I wish to vote the person that most represents my interest and right now my interest is raising the minimum wage, tuition free college.


Jill Stein will not only make higher education a basic right, but she will also cancel student debt. This was her stance before it was Sanders'. She is even more progressive than Sanders. She was for the higher minimum wage before Sanders too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> She is evil..she's horrible but she's agreed to Tipton free college


That is how evil gains a foothold. They buy your devotion.

Both jill stein and gary johnson are running on a platform of reducing school debts. I think stein wants free(?) and johnson wants federal aid for everyone and no student loans allowed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

Hillary is like an abusive spouse. She buys you gifts to placate your fears of her intentions.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

Sanders got 80% of what he wanted including Public Option Health (Medicare for all) pathway for weed legalization etc.

https://berniesanders.com/democrats-pass-aggressive-climate-change-plan-party-history/


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary is like an abusive spouse. She buys you gifts to placate your fears of her intentions.


Boy, did you hit the nail on the head..beats you up then buys you a gift..unsurprisingly many corporations treat their employees the same.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That is how evil gains a foothold. They buy your devotion.
> 
> Both jill stein and gary johnson are running on a platform of reducing school debts. I think stein wants free(?) and johnson wants federal aid for everyone and no student loans allowed.


Bernie already negotiated to get tuition free and Hillary has more chance to be elected than Stein.

Stein is UNELECTABLE.

<schuylaar puts on raincoat and braces for AC's memes>


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bernie already negotiated to get tuition free and Hillary has more chance to be elected than Stein.
> 
> Stein is UNELECTABLE.
> 
> <schuylaar puts on raincoat and braces for AC's memes>


Funny how you say that in defense of Shillary.

Like I said, there was never a moment when you had ever harbored the notion of stepping out of line with the democrat party. Speaking of unelectable, she is in fact electable, seeing as how she's running for president, unlike Barnie.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Funny how you say that in defense of Shillary.
> 
> Like I said, there was never a moment when you had ever harbored the notion of stepping out of line with the democrat party. Speaking of unelectable, she is in fact electable, seeing as how she's running for president, unlike Barnie.


I don't care who's in the WH as long as we get shit done.

80% of what Bernie wanted? He didn't come cheap and neither did we..it's our best shot to get what Americans need..or as Hillary refers to us..'the little people'..what a CUNT!

She had to earn my vote..Bernie told her all the while they were negotiating..the package needs to be big enough.

No reason to cut our noses off to spite our face..this is a victory!

Now let's make certain she does this..four years..she's got four years.

We hold her accountable..there's nowhere the pantsuit-in-chief can run on those short legged cloven feet of hers.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why is the owner of this site harrassing its members over how they choose to exercise their freedoms?


That's not harassment, that's heckling. The difference is a lack of threats. 

Judging by your response, it's effective! Lol


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I don't care who's in the WH as it is a democrat.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

I


ttystikk said:


> That's not harassment, that's heckling. The difference is a lack of threats.
> 
> Judging by your response, it's effective! Lol


I would say the owner of the site heckling people like schyular and you for your support of bernie is a form of intimidation. He is heckling you over showing support for a candidate in a thread about that candidate.

Mustn't displease daddy.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's not harassment, that's heckling. The difference is a lack of threats.
> 
> Judging by your response, it's effective! Lol


We're getting 80% a bitter pill I know..but 80% including weed pathway..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I don't care who's in the WH as long as we get shit done.
> 
> 80% of what Bernie wanted? He didn't come cheap and neither did we..it's our best shot to get what Americans need..or as Hillary refers to us..'the little people'..what a CUNT!
> 
> ...


At what cost tho? That is what you must keep in mind.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I
> 
> I would say the owner of the site heckling people like schyular and you for your support of bernie is a form of intimidation. He is heckling you over showing support for a candidate in a thread about that candidate.
> 
> Mustn't displease daddy.


Thanks Pie..it's PotRoast who mods.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> We're getting 80% a bitter pill I know..but 80% including weed pathway..


Rescheduling it the way the democrats are trying to do will most likely lead to corporate weed.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> At what cost tho? That is what you must keep in mind.


Okay what is the cost for that 80%?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Rescheduling it the way the democrats are trying to do will most likely lead to corporate weed.


Define corporate weed.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Rescheduling it the way the democrats are trying to do will most likely lead to corporate weed.


We knew it was going to happen, it's just a race to see who gets there first.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Okay what is the cost for that 80%?


"80%"

What's 80% of jack shit? Theres not going to be a change in military spending and only slight improvements to the stance on climate change. We're still going to be waging wars for oil.

You wanted a democrat and you will get one.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> We're getting 80% a bitter pill I know..but 80% including weed pathway..


Yes, and I'm afraid I have to remind you of our wager...


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> We knew it was going to happen, it's just a race to see who gets there first.


I'm not mad, I'm just saying what I have said all along, Berniebots are not progressive, they're democrats.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> I'm not mad, I'm just saying what I have said all along, Berniebots are not progressive, they're democrats.


Dia you even read that article? The Democrat Bernie represents is a different one than the one Shillary does. I daresay he represents your interests better than Shillary, too.

American politics is called many things it's not. 'Democracy' among them.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Dia you even read that article? The Democrat Bernie represents is a different one than the one Shillary does. I daresay he represents your interests better than Shillary, too.
> 
> American politics is called many things it's not. 'Democracy' among them.


You daresay some BS. Bernie represents nothing. He is a democrat who has objectively only accomplished one thing, that is to deliver pseudo-progressive votes such as yours to Hillary Clinton while they play a charade about platform concessions which are occurring because they must, not because Barnie brokered them and not because they serve anyone's interest other than the corporate overlords of the democratic party.

$15 minimum wage is good for the economy, that's why they're doing it.
Building an infrastructure for renewable energy is a very savvy investment, they aren't doing it for the climate
No pentagon cuts
They won't even rebuke Israel.

Fuck Bernie Sanders.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 10, 2016)

But hey, if we'd have gotten a GOP president, you could bet on a regressive platform. If you just want to vote for the lesser evil, I won't ridicule you for it. Try to call yourself a progressive, and I'll remind you that you're a democrat who never had any intention of ever considering voting against the Democratic Party.

At least UncleBuck and London Fog are smart enough and honest enough to understand this while some of you were hanging on Barnie's nutsack.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> But hey, if we'd have gotten a GOP president, you could bet on a regressive platform. If you just want to vote for the lesser evil, I won't ridicule you for it. Try to call yourself a progressive, and I'll remind you that you're a democrat who never had any intention of ever considering voting against the Democratic Party.
> 
> At least UncleBuck and London Fog are smart enough and honest enough to understand this while some of you were hanging on Barnie's nutsack.


You can try to stuff my mouth with lies but that just makes you look desperate. 

I'm exactly as much of a democrat as you are a communist.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You can try to stuff my mouth with lies but that just makes you look desperate.
> 
> I'm exactly as much of a democrat as you are a communist.


Communism is a stateless and classless society. Sounds magnificent, sign me up, Mr. Democrat.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

Thought you guys might find this article interesting.

http://www.freep.com/story/opinion/columnists/brian-dickerson/2016/07/09/hillary-clinton-free-college/86812480/

Kinda clicked with me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

For some reason it made me think, how awesome of a country would this be if your learning potential was not limited by your income. 

Like the citadel in game of thrones or when the beast gave belle that massive library. That is what it would be like for future generations.

I still don't trust the government. How are we to pay for a program when we can't find ways to be more efficient with our tax dollars. Buerocracy has caused laziness, corruption, and inefficiencies. Why does it take 2 weeks to file a work order for bug spray? 

Noble. Its a noble cause to provide free to the public education. 

We really need to check these people though. They need to know that tolerating anything less than excellance is why their system is such a mess!

Vote.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yes, and I'm afraid I have to remind you of our wager...


Yes..what was it exactly?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

Hit the road. This song's for you, hillary.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> For some reason it made me think, how awesome of a country would this be if your learning potential was not limited by your income.
> 
> Like the citadel in game of thrones or when the beast gave belle that massive library. That is what it would be like for future generations.
> 
> ...


Are you aware the vast amount of money wasted on antiquated armaments? Do you know what ends up happening to outdated crap when new stuff is developed for the military? We sell it to third world countries for cut rates so they can wage drug wars and the like. When I say cut rate, I'm talking about sums that make the cost of free education for all look like chump change.

Here's another one, do you know what America exports aside from weapons? Food. We subsidize high fructose corn syrup to make food cheap and push it worldwide. Then we pay for it again treating diabetes.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Are you aware the vast amount of money wasted on antiquated armaments? Do you know what ends up happening to outdated crap when new stuff is developed for the military? We sell it to third world countries for cut rates so they can wage drug wars and the like. When I say cut rate, I'm talking about sums that make the cost of free education for all look like chump change.
> 
> Here's another one, do you know what America exports aside from weapons? Food. We subsidize high fructose corn syrup to make food cheap and push it worldwide. Then we pay for it again treating diabetes.


I agree. The military is financially very inefficient. We need solutions for this.

I think I remember hearing that sugar was cheaper so they placed a tariff on it to help corn. Again. Stupid.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> For some reason it made me think, how awesome of a country would this be if your learning potential was not limited by your income.
> 
> Like the citadel in game of thrones or when the beast gave belle that massive library. That is what it would be like for future generations.
> 
> ...


Bingo. I want to vote responsibly, at the turn of the 1900s women were jailed and died for this cause that others take for granted because they grew up with the vote..at the turn of the century we were nothing more than possessions and had no right to decisions concerning our children..horses were rated higher (and treated better) than a women.

We CAN pay for it..some will have to start paying their fair share..that doesn't go away.

We still need to overturn CU..that doesn't go away.

That's why out of respect for all Sanders has done, I will go for it..temporarily.

She gets 4 years..she better move that pear shaped fat ass.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Are you aware the vast amount of money wasted on antiquated armaments? Do you know what ends up happening to outdated crap when new stuff is developed for the military? We sell it to third world countries for cut rates so they can wage drug wars and the like. When I say cut rate, I'm talking about sums that make the cost of free education for all look like chump change.
> 
> Here's another one, do you know what America exports aside from weapons? Food. We subsidize high fructose corn syrup to make food cheap and push it worldwide. Then we pay for it again treating diabetes.


Baby steps AC, baby steps.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> But hey, if we'd have gotten a GOP president, you could bet on a regressive platform. If you just want to vote for the lesser evil, I won't ridicule you for it. Try to call yourself a progressive, and I'll remind you that you're a democrat who never had any intention of ever considering voting against the Democratic Party.
> 
> At least UncleBuck and London Fog are smart enough and honest enough to understand this while some of you were hanging on Barnie's nutsack.


Actually they were for stagnant status quo pragmatic.

They get no points for having no balls.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Baby steps AC, baby steps.


You get no points for having no balls.


schuylaar said:


> Actually they were for stagnant status quo pragmatic.
> 
> They get no points for having no balls.


You're voting for the same candidate they are...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bingo. I want to vote responsibly, at the turn of the 1900s women were jailed and died for this cause that others take for granted because they grew up with the vote..at the turn of the century we were nothing more than possessions and had no right to decisions concerning our children..horses were rated higher (and treated better) than a women.
> 
> We CAN pay for it..some will have to start paying their fair share..that doesn't go away.
> 
> ...


Do you believe she will deliver on any of her promises? Can you trust her word? I think she is a snake. I think she will say whatever necessary to get her into power. 

I truly believe she is more hawkish than bush, more deceitful than bill, and more inept at national security than obama.

Why are you scared to vote Jill Stein? Because of trump Another ruse to make hillary seem less like the red dragon she is. 

She scares the shit out of me. Whatever keeps her out of office will warrant a party. I don't believe that will happen. I will vote and hope it doesn't but I believe she is already tagged as the president. 

Tag! Your it! Here, let me campaign for you and you can even use my presidential podium. I will clap enthusiastically behind you because this is our time to elect a woman president! 

Media, president, and the 1% are behind Hillary. I read an article the other day that her and her husband make 300 million dollars a year and that puts them in the top tenth of the 1%.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yes..what was it exactly?


Zips. I even gave you six to one.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> You get no points for having no balls.
> 
> You're voting for the same candidate they are...


With the pledge of planks in the platform of which we desire..yes..it's a shame an Independent had to run as a Democrat to keep democracy in check.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Zips. I even gave you six to one.


Right..what was the actual bet?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


Oh so fucking what already..see your signature.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Oh so fucking what already..see your signature.


Feeling a bit testy are we? And what does my signature have to do with wasting tax payer money? He's not going to win. In fact, he's even endorsing his opponent.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Right..what was the actual bet?


You'd give me one if Bernie didn't the presidency, I'd give you six if he did.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> With the pledge of planks in the platform of which we desire..yes..it's a shame an Independent had to run as a Democrat to keep democracy in check.


He is a democrat and always has been. He never had any plans to run as anything other than a democrat just like you never had any plans to vote for anything but a democrat.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do you believe she will deliver on any of her promises? Can you trust her word? I think she is a snake. I think she will say whatever necessary to get her into power.
> 
> I truly believe she is more hawkish than bush, more deceitful than bill, and more inept at national security than obama.
> 
> ...


Do I trust her? No..but Sanders seems to think it will happen and I'm giving him the benefit, NOT her.

This is about getting issues resolved..we need $15/hour, we need Single Payer option..we need tuition free college..we need..we need..we need.

Sanders will still be in the Senate and will make sure her disgusting fat ass gets this shit done or she'll have very real problems in 2020.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> He is a democrat and always has been. He never had any plans to run as anything other than a democrat just like you never had any plans to vote for anything but a democrat.


Anonymous is not a democrat.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Anonymous is not a democrat.


Bernie Sanders is.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> For some reason it made me think, how awesome of a country would this be if your learning potential was not limited by your income.
> 
> Like the citadel in game of thrones or when the beast gave belle that massive library. That is what it would be like for future generations.
> 
> ...


Do you use your public library? Almost everything you talk about as being "great" is right there.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> This is the best opportunity to get some of the most important planks.
> 
> I'll take it for the good of the country and my baby grandsons future.
> 
> And she better fucking come through..she gets four years from me.





schuylaar said:


> Do I trust her? No..but Sanders seems to think it will happen and I'm giving him the benefit, NOT her.
> 
> This is about getting issues resolved..we need $15/hour, we need Single Payer option..we need tuition free college..we need..we need..we need.
> 
> Sanders will still be in the Senate and will make sure her disgusting fat ass gets this shit done or she'll have very real problems in 2020.


This is where you and I can agree.

This also demonstrates the benefit of staying engaged and continuing to press for your issues.

Whether you throw your vote away, vote Green Party or whatever, there will be no changes of this kind if the left disengages from the Democratic party.

Hillary is a right wing Democrat but she also follows the vote. Voting a Democratic Congress to replace the tea baggers now gumming up the works while continuing to support Sanders is one way to block Hillary from continuing the rightward march of this country.

There is a lot of good in the Green Party's positions. If you can't stick with the Democrats then consider the Green Party. If they can get past the marginal numbers they currently draw, again, they will be in the position gain seats in Congress. I'd like that as much as anything else.

Sanders did not sell out. He's working within the system and did more than anybody else to keep important issues in the national debate.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Do you use your public library? Almost everything you talk about as being "great" is right there.


Really? Then why are we talking about buying college for people if all they need for education is a library?

(Sarcasm)


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Really? Then why are we talking about buying college for people if all they need for education is a library?
> 
> (Sarcasm)


Pie, college is also available to you. You aren't working are you? You have time for a few classes. You have skills in tending plants; botany and biology are great subjects for learning. Junior college isn't that expensive and there are grants out there if you look for them. I think it's so funny that the Republican Party has this ideal of self motivation and picking yourself up by your bootstraps yet here you are wailing about lack of opportunity.

If you are just interested in gaining some skills or basic knowlege, then the library is free and the books are there for you. Librarians also love to help people look up specific information.

Cry me a fucking river. Learning is hard and requires time and work. That's what's stopping you, not the lack of opportunity.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> This is where you and I can agree.
> 
> This also demonstrates the benefit of staying engaged and continuing to press for your issues.
> 
> ...


What about the gerrymandering issue for the house?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 10, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Communism is a stateless and classless society. Sounds magnificent, sign me up, Mr. Democrat.


Communism? Is that an answer?

Communism is a totalitarian authoritarian government. It doesn't really align with human nature. It was always just an artificial construct and human nature corrupted the pure ideal embodied in the philosophy. 

The reason I would not support revolution is not because I'm afraid of the strife and loss of life that usually occurs during one. I don't support a revolution because I don't think any economist or philosopher has come up with a balanced system that works with human nature. 

Communism, capitalism, fascism, whatever. They are all experiments that have to be tried and learned from. Eventually, I think we will come up with something to replace capitalism but communism is not it.

I'm not wedded to any particular philosophy right now. I prefer the kind of social democratic governance found in scandinavia, which is really just a patchwork of whatever seems to work well at the time. Because we don't have the answer, we need to experiment with new ideas. But not implement them wholesale just in case the work. Like communism was implemented. Yuck.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Do I trust her? No..but Sanders seems to think it will happen and I'm giving him the benefit, NOT her.
> 
> This is about getting issues resolved..we need $15/hour, we need Single Payer option..we need tuition free college..we need..we need..we need.
> 
> Sanders will still be in the Senate and will make sure her disgusting fat ass gets this shit done or she'll have very real problems in 2020.


We need to stand on our own two feet not be handed shit.

If you have Netflix find the documentary about poverty I forget the name but it shows just how bad giving people free stuff is and shows just why Haitians can't stand on their own two feet.

You give give give nobody will work work work they can farm in Haiti they can farm in Ethiopia but the farmers can not compete with the free rice nobody buys local when you get given shit for free.

These people are dependent on free shit.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Communism is a totalitarian authoritarian government.


No, not really. Communism was never achieved. Anyway that's where I stopped reading because you seemed poised to recount everything bad you could remember about the Soviet Union while also assuming I was suggesting something like that.

What you should remember is that I'm not pushing that, I'm pushing the Green Party. Also, "totalitarian authoritarian" is redundant but the word that followed the two was just overkill..


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What about the gerrymandering issue for the house?


Yes? what about it? The gerrymandering was possible because state governments were voted in that were Republican. That can change can't it? Not immediately but over time. The point is to stay engaged and keep up the pressure for what you advocate. But in a Democracy, nobody gets everything the want. 

In any case, there are scenarios where Trump drags down the GOP so far that it makes Democratic control of the House possible. 

What happened in 2000 and especially in 2004 was that the Democratic left did not participate at all. The people who won were definitely not what the left wanted in office. Not only that but it encouraged Democratic congress members to support right wing proposals. Because the vote was right wing biased. I'm just advocating that the left not stay away from voting or agitating their cause. To avoid a repeat of the Bush era.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 10, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> No, not really. Communism was never achieved. Anyway that's where I stopped reading because you seemed poised to recount everything bad you could remember about the Soviet Union while also assuming I was suggesting something like that.
> 
> What you should remember is that I'm not pushing that, I'm pushing the Green Party.


Nope I didn't recount the Soviet Union, but that did happen, no denying it. I'm saying that Communism isn't any better than Rob Roy's Anarchocapitalism in that both are pure philosophies and not based upon human nature. People do what they do and corrupt those pure ideas. I don't think we (as in humanity) have come up with a well balanced form of governance, philosophy and economic ideas. 

I do remember you are pushing the Green Party. It's a good alternative and I want the movement to grow. There are some Oregon Green Party initiatives underway that I intend to support come this fall.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 10, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> "totalitarian authoritarian" is redundant but the word that followed the two was just overkill..


Nope, you are wrong.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> based upon human nature


I'm not going to discuss communism with you because you're suggesting that I am pushing communism while also suggesting that communism is (___) and so to engage in such a discussion is to agree with some assumption with which I do not agree. This is heightened by your suggestion that communism is equated with anarchocapitalism.

That's foolish.

However, you then proceed to suggest that your opinion in this regard is based on human nature. You have given no reason for me to believe that you have a grasp of human nature. In fact I doubt you grasp the nature of other species to such an extent that you could educate me. I say this, because you have just attempted to lure me into a foolish discussion.


Fogdog said:


> Nope, you are wrong.


No actually, I am correct, by definition. Totalitarianism is already authoritarian.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Pie, college is also available to you. You aren't working are you? You have time for a few classes. You have skills in tending plants; botany and biology are great subjects for learning. Junior college isn't that expensive and there are grants out there if you look for them. I think it's so funny that the Republican Party has this ideal of self motivation and picking yourself up by your bootstraps yet here you are wailing about lack of opportunity.
> 
> If you are just interested in gaining some skills or basic knowlege, then the library is free and the books are there for you. Librarians also love to help people look up specific information.
> 
> Cry me a fucking river. Learning is hard and requires time and work. That's what's stopping you, not the lack of opportunity.


I am already taking courses. I need 2 more to graduate. Then i will either start a business degree or something else that is useful.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2016)

@Fogdog. Are you against free college?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 10, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> I'm not going to discuss communism with you because you're suggesting that I am pushing communism while also suggesting that communism is (___) and so to engage in such a discussion is to agree with some assumption with which I do not agree. This is heightened by your suggestion that communism is equated with anarchocapitalism.
> 
> That's foolish.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to argue with you because I'd rather not. I pretty much think you are ok.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I personally have watched almost every interview of hers and I am convinced that she is an evil woman.


aren't you planning to vote for a fascist, racist egomaniac who is on trial for fraud, racketeering, and raping a 14 year old child?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am already taking courses. I need 2 more to graduate. Then i will either start a business degree or something else that is useful.


maybe then you can get off the public dole.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> @Fogdog. Are you against free college?


Denmark has a pretty good system that does just that for its youth. I'm not familiar with Hillary's recent proposal but I'll look it up and find out what she's saying. I'm not for free college for old people like you. You have the time and resources to improve yourself if you want to.

edit: 


Flaming Pie said:


> I am already taking courses. I need 2 more to graduate. Then i will either start a business degree or something else that is useful.


Exactly what I said. You have time and resources that an 18 year old does not.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not going to argue with you because I'd rather not. I pretty much think you are ok.


Not really, I'm kind of a jerk. I'm extremely generous and commit random acts of kindness but in general I'm not a very pleasant person. I'm antisocial, cynical and impatient.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 10, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Not really, I'm kind of a jerk. I'm extremely generous and commit random acts of kindness but in general I'm not a very pleasant person. I'm antisocial, cynical and impatient.


hence my qualifiers. But then again, I'm not a nice person. Just ask pie.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2016)

i support ISIS and want to murder white cops, but besides that i'm pretty cool.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 10, 2016)

You know who's seriously OK?

Pinworm.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm not okay.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not okay.


Take a fuckin aspirin and in the words of the great Jedi master Yoda, "up the shut fuck"!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 10, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> We need to stand on our own two feet not be handed shit.
> 
> If you have Netflix find the documentary about poverty I forget the name but it shows just how bad giving people free stuff is and shows just why Haitians can't stand on their own two feet.
> 
> ...


Nobody is being asked to be "given" anything. They're demanding their taxes fund things that will help them like universal healthcare and education, both of which demonstrably improve the quality of people's lives and build a stronger economy for everyone else. Funding corporate welfare, illegal wars and the war on drugs do not, so why the hell are we spending money on them?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Nobody is being asked to be "given" anything. They're demanding their taxes fund things that will help them like universal healthcare and education, both of which demonstrably improve the quality of people's lives and build a stronger economy for everyone else. Funding corporate welfare, illegal wars and the war on drugs do not, so why the hell are we spending money on them?


If we where taxed less we would have no problem paying for health insurance or education. If you haven't noticed the government is not very good at spending money. My state alone 5 million on heroin!! Lovely, cocksuckers can't even grade my road.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> If we where taxed less we would have no problem paying for health insurance or education.


behold the wonders of an eighth grade education.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 10, 2016)

Not to mention education can be had in a library.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 10, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> If we where taxed less we would have no problem paying for health insurance or education. If you haven't noticed the government is not very good at spending money. My state alone 5 million on heroin!! Lovely, cocksuckers can't even grade my road.


Taxes are not the reason people can't pay for education. Poor people pay very little to no income taxes, the problem is that education and healthcare is so expensive that only upper middle-class and upper-class people can afford it. It is cheaper everywhere on Earth that has universal healthcare than in America.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 10, 2016)

*If only someone had been saying this exact same thing months ago. Hmmm... *



bearkat42 said:


> Bernie's problem with AA voters is quite simple. He can't seem to effectively separate "race" from "class". All of his answers with regards to race, always end up being about an economic solution. And, quite frankly, it makes him come off as tone deaf. He needs to understand that me having all of the money in the world means nothing if my white neighbors don't want me living in the neighborhood.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *If only someone had been saying this exact same thing months ago. Hmmm... *


That's a missed opportunity or a smear. I'm having trouble believing Bernie has blinders that big.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's a missed opportunity or a smear. I'm having trouble believing Bernie has blinders that big.


Believe it. I've been saying this very thing his whole campaign. His answer to every single question was "job".


----------



## 8thGenFarmer (Jul 10, 2016)

Did anyone see that Jill Stein offered to share the ticket with Bernie?

http://www.jill2016.com/statement_clarifying_sanders_offer


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Believe it. I've been saying this very thing his whole campaign. His answer to every single question was "job".


There's staying on message, and then there's taking the opportunity to make that message real to everyone.

If this is true then his campaign made a racial calculation and that's a serious miscalculation for those trying to be big tent inclusive.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> There's staying on message, and then there's taking the opportunity to make that message real to everyone.
> 
> If this is true then his campaign made a racial calculation and that's a serious miscalculation for those trying to be big tent inclusive.


I'm not sure that I would consider it a miscalculation as much as I would consider it a weakness. I've watched him repeatedly struggle when trying to connect with AA voters. I really don't think that he understands that while money helps tremendously, it isn't the "cure all" that he seems to think it is.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm not sure that I would consider it a miscalculation as much as I would consider it a weakness. I've watched him repeatedly struggle when trying to connect with AA voters. I really don't think that he understands that while money helps tremendously, it isn't the "cure all" that he seems to think it is.


What could the Sanders campaign have done differently in regards to racial issues that would have made you happy? 

A big majority of the problems that cause racial tension stem from economic issues


----------



## 8thGenFarmer (Jul 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm not sure that I would consider it a miscalculation as much as I would consider it a weakness. I've watched him repeatedly struggle when trying to connect with AA voters. I really don't think that he understands that while money helps tremendously, it isn't the "cure all" that he seems to think it is.


The clintons have a longer track record as well working for the community. they represented Arkansas which has much more of an AA population than Vermont. I think I met the AA population of Vermont one time, nice guy. Anyway the Clintons have more history, and familiarity. 

Vermont is the whitest state in the nation.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What could the Sanders campaign have done differently in regards to racial issues that would have made you happy?
> 
> A big majority of the problems that cause racial tension stem from economic issues


Let's take what's going on right now for example:

*Moderator:* "Mr. Sanders, African American voters are concerned with the perceived or real (for arguments sake) threat against young people by the police in America. As President, what steps would you be willing to take to ease the fears of the African American community?"

*Bernie Sanders: *"I would create more job opportunities in the inner cities and get young people back to work."


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What could the Sanders campaign have done differently in regards to racial issues that would have made you happy?
> 
> A big majority of the problems that cause racial tension stem from economic issues


I hear you, but if you aren't black, with all respect, how would you know?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Let's take what's going on right now for example:
> 
> *Moderator:* "Mr. Sanders, African American voters are concerned with the perceived or real (for arguments sake) threat against young people by the police in America. As President, what steps would you be willing to take to ease the fears of the African American community?"
> 
> *Bernie Sanders: *"I would create more job opportunities in the inner cities and get young people back to work."


Yeah. Fine as far as it goes, but missing the point.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yeah. Fine as far as it goes, but missing the point.


Exactly


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Let's take what's going on right now for example:
> 
> *Moderator:* "Mr. Sanders, African American voters are concerned with the perceived or real (for arguments sake) threat against young people by the police in America. As President, what steps would you be willing to take to ease the fears of the African American community?"
> 
> *Bernie Sanders: *"I would create more job opportunities in the inner cities and get young people back to work."


Yeah, you already said you thought he stumbled on the racial answers. I'm asking you what could he have said that would make you satisfied?


ttystikk said:


> I hear you, but if you aren't black, with all respect, how would you know?


From my observation, socioeconomic status a much better indicator of the causes of racial tension in this country. This is why poor minorities experience blatant racism much more frequently than well off or rich minorities. This is on of the reasons why the south is generally considered _more_ racist than in any other part of the country; they're poorer. It's ingrained in the culture and in the community and this is equally true for white people. If you're poor, you're much more likely to be racist than if you're not. This is not to say that rich minorities or white people don't experience or perpetuate racism.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2016)

I think it's pretty clear Sanders believes that the root causes of racism _also_ stem from socioeconomic issues, which would make sense considering the answer he gave to that question. So it's not like he's totally off base with that answer, it was relevant to the question he was asked.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I think it's pretty clear Sanders believes that the root causes of racism _also_ stem from socioeconomic issues, which would make sense considering the answer he gave to that question. So it's not like he's totally off base with that answer, it was relevant to the question he was asked.


That wasn't an answer that Sanders gave (that I'm aware of). That was just an example of something that I thought that he may say if that question was posed to him. While you say that he's not totally off base with that answer, I say to me it sounds a bit like he's blaming the the perceived victims. How is the answer that I just presented ultimately any different than saying "If these young people had jobs, the police wouldn't violate them."


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah, you already said you thought he stumbled on the racial answers. I'm asking you what could he have said that would make you satisfied?



It may have helped to actually say something about the police. A fucking job is not the answer to all of the world's problems. 
Philando Castile had a job, but I'm not sure the police asked before they executed him. Maybe Bernie would require the police to ask that question before using lethal force.


Padawanbater2 said:


> From my observation, socioeconomic status a much better indicator of the causes of racial tension in this country. This is why poor minorities experience blatant racism much more frequently than well off or rich minorities. This is on of the reasons why the south is generally considered _more_ racist than in any other part of the country; they're poorer. It's ingrained in the culture and in the community and this is equally true for white people. If you're poor, you're much more likely to be racist than if you're not. This is not to say that rich minorities or white people don't experience or perpetuate racism.


"If you want to stop experiencing racism, just stop being poor."


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> That wasn't an answer that Sanders gave (that I'm aware of). That was just an example of something that I thought that he may say if that question was posed to him. While you say that he's not totally off base with that answer, I say to me it sounds a bit like he's blaming the the perceived victims. How is the answer that I just presented ultimately any different than saying "If these young people had jobs, the police wouldn't violate them."


So you totally made that shit up, yet at first presented it as a legitimate quote and now you're trying to use it as a legitimate argument?


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 11, 2016)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> So you totally made that shit up, yet at first presented it as a legitimate quote and now you're trying to use it as a legitimate argument?


Yep, I posted an example of something that I thought that He'd say if the question was posed to him. If you've paid any attention at all to his campaign, you'd realize that it falls right in line with his typical responses to AA voter concerns.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> This is where you and I can agree.
> 
> This also demonstrates the benefit of staying engaged and continuing to press for your issues.
> 
> ...


Precisely.

Had the Green Party been there they would've had me along with the 13M who voted for Bernie.

Get your shit together Green!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Yep, I posted an example of something that I thought that He say if the question was posed to him. If you've paid any attention at all to his campaign, you'd realize that it falls right in line with his typical responses to AA voter concerns.


It doesn't matter if I've paid attention to his campaign. Quoting someone based a hypothetical question and how you _think _they would respond doesn't hold any water.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 11, 2016)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> It doesn't matter if I've paid attention to his campaign. Quoting someone based a hypothetical question and how you _think _they would respond doesn't hold any water.


OK


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> We need to stand on our own two feet not be handed shit.
> 
> If you have Netflix find the documentary about poverty I forget the name but it shows just how bad giving people free stuff is and shows just why Haitians can't stand on their own two feet.
> 
> ...


You can take any subject make a documentary and deliver the message you wish so I don't buy the Haitian Ethiopian connect to 'free shit'

I live in south Florida where the Haitian community is predominant in our country they are into opportunity just like we are..go to school, have businesses like everyone else when ALLOWED the opportunity.

Human beings as a whole wish to be an engaged part of society.

Healthy, educated constituency fares better than not for so many reasons.

We cannot put a price tag or make people choose between the two or like many, no choice..both are pipe dreams when you are making minimum wage.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Taxes are not the reason people can't pay for education. Poor people pay very little to no income taxes, the problem is that education and healthcare is so expensive that only upper middle-class and upper-class people can afford it. It is cheaper everywhere on Earth that has universal healthcare than in America.


My uncle worked and went to college at the same time has student loans he is still paying off at least last I knew poor people can go to college.

I know immigrants that have worked and gone to college in America. We give well nobody will work for it.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You can take any subject make a documentary and deliver the message you wish so I don't buy the Haitian Ethiopian connect to 'free shit'
> 
> I live in south Florida where the Haitian community is predominant in our country they are into opportunity just like we are..go to school, have businesses like everyone else when GIVEN the opportunity.
> 
> ...


Work for more than minimum wage it's not hard I have nothing but a GED my father died when I was 16 and mother is on disability for MS. 

I came up from nothing you can too just use your head.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> That wasn't an answer that Sanders gave (that I'm aware of). That was just an example of something that I thought that he may say if that question was posed to him.


You should make that clear in the original post


bearkat42 said:


> While you say that he's not totally off base with that answer, I say to me it sounds a bit like he's blaming the the perceived victims. How is the answer that I just presented ultimately any different than saying "If these young people had jobs, the police wouldn't violate them."


"I would create jobs in inner cities" to you is blaming the victims?

WTF?

He's simply saying that with more jobs with higher wages, minorities would not be subject to living in abject poverty or in ghetto's like they have been in the past. They wouldn't be subject to 'stop and frisk', they would be _viewed _by law enforcement as law abiding citizens. When they're broke and desperate, just like anyone of any color, they will resort to desperate measures. It has nothing to do with skin color.


bearkat42 said:


> It may have helped to actually say something about the police. A fucking job is not the answer to all of the world's problems.


Odd you don't hold Clinton to the same standard..

The one and only thing that will help minorities in regards to police involvement is ending the war on drugs, something Sanders wholeheartedly supports. Clinton simply wants to "end the era of mass incarceration" _without ending the drug war_. @bearkat42 , please explain to me how she plans on accomplishing that and why you would support _her_ position over Sanders?



bearkat42 said:


> Philando Castile had a job, but I'm not sure the police asked before they executed him. Maybe Bernie would require the police to ask that question before using lethal force.


How socioeconomic issues come into play during an obviously racist police traffic stop are beyond me, but I would love for you to explain how any of that is relevant to this particular case. Or were you just grasping at straws?

What about any of these people?



bearkat42 said:


> "If you want to stop experiencing racism, just stop being poor."


Being poor has A LOT to do with racism in America. If you think it's just white guys being assholes all around, you're ignorant. I'm white, I'm not the least bit racist, so how does your formula account for people like me? Being white does not automatically make you racist.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You can take any subject make a documentary and deliver the message you wish so I don't buy the Haitian Ethiopian connect to 'free shit'
> 
> I live in south Florida where the Haitian community is predominant in our country they are into opportunity just like we are..go to school, have businesses like everyone else when GIVEN the opportunity.
> 
> ...


Plus why are you crying about minimum wage? Do you have any idea what people live like in other countries it makes me sick. Over a billion people live on less than $1 a day and you want $15 for an hour to flip burgers?? That is fucking greedy. IMHO


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> My uncle worked and went to college at the same time has student loans he is still paying off at least last I knew poor people can go to college.
> 
> I know immigrants that have worked and gone to college in America. We give well nobody will work for it.


Go do the math for yourself, your uncles time spent in college was much different than today


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Plus why are you crying about minimum wage? Do you have any idea what people live like in other countries it makes me sick. Over a billion people live on less than $1 a day and you want $15 for an hour to flip burgers?? That is fucking greedy. IMHO


Do you think Americans working full time should be earning slave wages just because somebody in Bangladesh does?

What the fuck kind of idiotic logic is that?

We should be trying to RAISE the wages of workers in Bangladesh, not LOWER the wages Americans make. 

The fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Go do the math for yourself, your uncles time spent in college was much different than today


What about the Thai woman I know? She has been in the country for about 6 years started as a nanny moved on to a waitress got the LNA license worked in healthcare took more school now a Registered Nurse and makes over $50k a year...

It can be done you just need to work for it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2016)

"Over a billion people live on a dollar a day and you want $15 an hour to flip burgers?"

Meanwhile, 62 people make more than 2.5 billion combined

You're sitting here bitching that people want to earn what they're actually worth. Do you think 62 fuckin' people are worth more than 2.5 BILLION of the rest of us?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> What about the Thai woman I know? She has been in the country for about 6 years started as a nanny moved on to a waitress got the LNA license worked in healthcare took more school now a Registered Nurse and makes over $50k a year...
> 
> It can be done you just need to work for it.


Is that why people have multiple jobs to make ends meet? Because they're just not working hard enough?

You are a fucking idiot man


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You should make that clear in the original post
> 
> "I would create jobs in inner cities" to you is blaming the victims?
> 
> ...


1. The hypothetical question was meant as an example, and yes, I forgot to mention that. No really relevant though.
2. What does having a job have to do with being brutalized by the police?
3. I don't hold Clinton to ANY standard, as I am not a Clinton supporter. So your Clinton tirade falls on deaf ears.
4. My point exactly. Bernie seems to think that if every black person has a job, their problems will disappear.
5. Yes, being poor has something to do with racism, but please don't overstate its role. Poor people are just much easier to victimize, for obvious reasons. Ultimately though, racists don't see poor black people, racists just see black people.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you think Americans working full time should be earning slave wages just because somebody in Bangladesh does?
> 
> What the fuck kind of idiotic logic is that?
> 
> ...


I didn't say anything about lowering wages. But you realize the only reason America is so easy to make money is the reason that we oppress other nations?

I paid over $100 for a pair of boots from the Dominican Republic do you think they gave the people a fair share of my money? I don't.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Is that why people have multiple jobs to make ends meet? Because they're just not working hard enough?
> 
> You are a fucking idiot man


I bet they all have cell phones, TV, Cable, internet and a computer. I don't see any of them going hungry on minimum wage. Yet in other nations they will eat 2 meals a day if lucky.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 11, 2016)

We also have these things like income based housing projects and if you work minimum wage it's dirt cheap.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> 1. The hypothetical question was meant as an example, and yes, I forgot to mention that. No really relevant though.
> 2. What does having a job have to do with being brutalized by the police?
> 3. I don't hold Clinton to ANY standard, as I am not a Clinton supporter. So your Clinton tirade falls on deaf ears.
> 4. My point exactly. Bernie seems to think that if every black person has a job, their problems will disappear.
> 5. Yes, being poor has something to do with racism, but please don't overstate its role. Poor people are just much easier to victimize, for obvious reasons. Ultimately though, racists don't see poor black people, racists just see black people.


2. Having a job provides an income, an income provides a potential route out of abject poverty, out of the ghetto where police largely roam and make their arrests
3. Bullshit, I don't believe that for a second. Address Sanders stance on the war on drugs vs. Clinton's. Whose position would fair better for you, as a black person? An end to it entirely or Clinton's _"end to an era of mass incarceration"_ _without_ ending the war on drugs?
4. No he doesn't. He thinks with better opportunity in the black community provided for by jobs and training programs, they will have a better chance of breaking the cycle of poverty that permeates throughout poor communities
5. When was the last time you heard a rich black person complain about racism against them? Jesse Williams? No, he was addressing racism within the black community, largely made up of poor blacks like Tamir Rice. Have you ever seen Oprah or Tiger Woods address racism against them? Tyra Banks, Shaq, Kobe?

Take Ice Cube, he experienced considerable amounts of racism during the beginning of his career, 'Fuck the Police' is a perfect example of him expressing it. Since he's become rich, how much racism do you think he's experienced? 

Rich people have power, regardless of color. You are absolutely fuckin' delusional if you think otherwise. Money makes the world go 'round, not skin color. There are ignorant assholes everywhere of every color, and I would agree with you that minorities in America get it far worse than whites, but for you to say that socioeconomic status holds little to no bearing on it is wrong. White people do not hate black people because they're black. Ignorant racist fucks hate black people because of their *perception *of them that's perpetuated by just as ignorant stereotypes, and it's not all a total fabrication of the white man's mind.

As Bill Burr says "Every asswhooping doesn't just come out of nowhere"

While ignorant racist white people hold the majority of the blame, it's not all on their hands. If BLM dressed in suits and ties like MLK did and didn't resort to violence during protests, they would have a much greater advantage. I've been holding out hope myself that someone within that organization will just read a little goddamn history and figure out what actually works instead of the shit they've been pulling, but it never happens and I'm just sitting there second guessing myself as to why. 

No doubt you'll consider me racist after this post just because I spoke up against your opinion, but as a guy who legitimately holds no ill will towards people of other colors/races, it'll be meaningless. Nothing I've said this post is racist


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I bet they all have cell phones, TV, Cable, internet and a computer. I don't see any of them going hungry on minimum wage. Yet in other nations they will eat 2 meals a day if lucky.





bluntmassa1 said:


> We also have these things like income based housing projects and if you work minimum wage it's dirt cheap.


Like I said before, you are a fucking idiot, man

No point in even discussing this with someone like you. Go educate yourself and get back to us.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Like I said before, you are a fucking idiot, man
> 
> No point in even discussing this with someone like you. Go educate yourself and get back to us.


Maybe you should educate yourself on how the 3rd world lives. I actually care about poverty you care about the richest nation in the world and cry about poverty well it's a world problem buddy.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 2. Having a job provides an income, an income provides a potential route out of abject poverty, out of the ghetto where police largely roam and make their arrests
> 3. Bullshit, I don't believe that for a second. Address Sanders stance on the war on drugs vs. Clinton's. Whose position would fair better for you, as a black person? An end to it entirely or Clinton's _"end to an era of mass incarceration"_ _without_ ending the war on drugs?
> 4. No he doesn't. He thinks with better opportunity in the black community provided for by jobs and training programs, they will have a better chance of breaking the cycle of poverty that permeates throughout poor communities
> 5. When was the last time you heard a rich black person complain about racism against them? Jesse Williams? No, he was addressing racism within the black community, largely made up of poor blacks like Tamir Rice. Have you ever seen Oprah or Tiger Woods address racism against them? Tyra Banks, Shaq, Kobe?
> ...


1. Yes having a job provides income, and potentially a path out of abject poverty. This doesn't absolve you from racism, it just changes the way that you experience it.
3. Not even sure what you're saying here. I tell you that I don't support Clinton and your response is "bullshit"? OK
4. Here you go with the poverty thing again. You sound just like Bernie. He didn't listen, and you don't either.
5. you are confusing "rich" with "famous". Obviously famous people play under a different set of rules, but everybody rich isn't famous. So please save your listing of a bunch of fucking celebrities as your shining example of racial harmony.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2016)

Why can't you tell me what Sanders could have said to make you feel better?

You said he didn't answer the question right, I asked you what a right answer looked like and all you can tell me is "His answer was wrong!"?

You don't like Sanders. _Anything_ he says is wrong according to you

So transparent


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Maybe you should educate yourself on how the 3rd world lives. I actually care about poverty you care about the richest nation in the world and cry about poverty well it's a world problem buddy.


Go join UNICEF if you want to bitch about the 3rd world. I doubt you actually give a shit about the 3rd world, you just want to use that as the standard for judging American wages


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why can't you tell me what Sanders could have said to make you feel better?
> 
> You said he didn't answer the question right, I asked you what a right answer looked like and all you can tell me is "His answer was wrong!"?
> 
> ...





bearkat42 said:


> I'm still voting for Sanders, as I can not pull the lever for Clinton.


*Oops!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Believe it. I've been saying this very thing his whole campaign. His answer to every single question was "job".


Isn't lack of jobs the reason why people get stuck nowadays?


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Isn't lack of jobs the reason why people get stuck nowadays?


It's part of it. Bernie just seems to think that it's everything.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Go join UNICEF if you want to bitch about the 3rd world. I doubt you actually give a shit about the 3rd world, you just want to use that as the standard for judging American wages


They don't help the 3rd world they give them free rice so the farmers can't make a living free clothing so the people can't make a living sewing clothes. 

Free shit don't help them it holds them down.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Over a billion people live on a dollar a day and you want $15 an hour to flip burgers?"
> 
> Meanwhile, 62 people make more than 2.5 billion combined
> 
> ...


It's actually worse than that now; just 35 people hold the same wealth as the bottom half of the entire planet, or 3.5 BILLION people.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 11, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Maybe you should educate yourself on how the 3rd world lives. I actually care about poverty you care about the richest nation in the world and cry about poverty well it's a world problem buddy.


Right. So let's solve the AMERICAN poverty problem FIRST, then worry about the rest of the planet. Derp.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 11, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> We have got to do everything we can to elect Hillary Clinton.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> In Bernie's case it look like it will never be turned.
> What color do you think Mrs. Clinton is going to wear at her inauguration ?


white, like a virgin.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Right. So let's solve the AMERICAN poverty problem FIRST, then worry about the rest of the planet. Derp.


What poverty problem? Homeless are junkies and alcoholics we have shelters and food pantries they just choose to live that way. Disabled get in housing projects a check and food stamps. Not really much poverty everyone eats unless they have junky parents.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Right. So let's solve the AMERICAN poverty problem FIRST, then worry about the rest of the planet. Derp.


Plus that's what we should do all the foreign aid we give to 3rd world countries is what is holding back their own farmers and all. Why you think Myanmar told us to fuck off?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2016)

8thGenFarmer said:


> The clintons have a longer track record as well working for the community. they represented Arkansas which has much more of an AA population than Vermont. I think I met the AA population of Vermont one time, nice guy. Anyway the Clintons have more history, and familiarity.
> 
> Vermont is the whitest state in the nation.


Super predator.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 11, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Plus why are you crying about minimum wage? Do you have any idea what people live like in other countries it makes me sick. Over a billion people live on less than $1 a day and you want $15 for an hour to flip burgers?? That is fucking greedy. IMHO


What an astonishingly stupid, selfish and insipid thing to say. YOU go work for a buck an hour, or damn well support your fellow American's right to a better wage too, ya selfish prick.


----------



## 8thGenFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Super predator.


Not saying they did more, they are just more natural in appealing to that demographic. Sanders is a good guy, with a better heart in my opinion. But he can't sell it like clintons can.


----------



## 8thGenFarmer (Jul 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> What an astonishingly stupid, selfish and insipid thing to say. YOU go work for a buck an hour, or damn well support your fellow American's right to a better wage too, ya selfish prick.


We sell plant clippings for 2000 a pound minimum and say other people make too much? Lol.

The guy who farms your lettuce isn't making 1/10th of what we can make an hour for almost the same work.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 11, 2016)

8thGenFarmer said:


> We sell plant clippings for 2000 a pound minimum and say other people make too much? Lol.
> 
> The guy who farms your lettuce isn't making 1/10th of what we can make an hour for almost the same work.


There's money in that thar arugula, mister, mark mah words!


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Super predator.


That super predator line came while Hillary was first lady in 1994 or something thereabouts. She said she was wrong and she apologized for that remark. 

The intangible that Hillary has with the community can be summed up with these words from an article from NPR: _"I didn't like the way [Obama] was being treated, and I don't like the way she's being treated," 65-year-old Queen Lewis told NPR's Sam Sanders recently, in the run-up to the South Carolina primary, where Clinton won by almost 50 points.

http://www.npr.org/2016/03/01/468185698/understanding-the-clintons-popularity-with-black-voters
_
From your dialogue with bearkat, you pretty much dismiss there is racism that affect black people in any meaningful way. Or at least that's how I read it. This attitude and similar attitudes expressed by Sander's supporters are picked up and resonate in ways maybe you don't like or want to agree with:

_well, maybe we’re just as turned off by the hipster racism exhibited by many fervent Sanders supporters as we are with the palpable racism from many of Trump’s. There are many very valid reasons for Black people not to support Sanders. (Just as there are many not to support Clinton.) Us not knowing whats good for us isn’t one of them.

http://verysmartbrothas.com/maybe-black-people-arent-feeling-bernie-sanders-because-were-tired-of-people-saying-we-should-be/_

The link to this article was posted earlier by @Ace Yonder in a different thread. I found it applicable here. It discusses the paternal attitude found in the community of Bernie supporters towards African Americans. @Padawanbater2 sounds very much like what the author is referring to. The author is basically saying that your logic isn't necessarily valid. That supporting a strong candidate who is most likely to win over the virulently racist Trump crowd is a good reason too.

_*who’s to say we (Black voters) aren’t looking out for our best interests by supporting Clinton*? Maybe Sanders is the best option in a vacuum. But maybe we’re a bit more politically shrewd than we’re given credit for; a bit more in tune with the idea that, for myriad reasons, Clinton just has a much better chance of beating Donald Trump in the general election than Sanders would. Maybe we’re fully aware Clinton doesn’t deserve our vote, but we’ve done the mental calculus necessary to grudgingly accept her as maybe not the best option, but the strongest one. 
_


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> What an astonishingly stupid, selfish and insipid thing to say. YOU go work for a buck an hour, or damn well support your fellow American's right to a better wage too, ya selfish prick.


Stupid is someone who works for minimum wage. Not really something meant to work towards.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 2. Having a job provides an income, an income provides a potential route out of abject poverty, out of the ghetto where police largely roam and make their arrests
> 3. Bullshit, I don't believe that for a second. Address Sanders stance on the war on drugs vs. Clinton's. Whose position would fair better for you, as a black person? An end to it entirely or Clinton's _"end to an era of mass incarceration"_ _without_ ending the war on drugs?
> 4. No he doesn't. He thinks with better opportunity in the black community provided for by jobs and training programs, they will have a better chance of breaking the cycle of poverty that permeates throughout poor communities
> 5. When was the last time you heard a rich black person complain about racism against them? Jesse Williams? No, he was addressing racism within the black community, largely made up of poor blacks like Tamir Rice. Have you ever seen Oprah or Tiger Woods address racism against them? Tyra Banks, Shaq, Kobe?
> ...


+rep


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> That super predator line came while Hillary was first lady in 1994 or something thereabouts. She said she was wrong and she apologized for that remark.
> 
> The intangible that Hillary has with the community can be summed up with these words from an article from NPR: _"I didn't like the way [Obama] was being treated, and I don't like the way she's being treated," 65-year-old Queen Lewis told NPR's Sam Sanders recently, in the run-up to the South Carolina primary, where Clinton won by almost 50 points.
> 
> ...


Don't defend her.

I am holding her to task..the liar of liars, crooked Hillary.

You don't like the 90's?..no worries..each decade brought something a little special from Mrs. Clinton.

For Final Jepoardy..and the answer is:

"What difference does it make?"


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>



Better be one of ACs memes.

I love you AC..you're so smart

Clinton gets 4 years, then I'll go Green.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jul 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Right. So let's solve the AMERICAN poverty problem FIRST, then worry about the rest of the planet. Derp.


^ kinda sounds like trump


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Clinton gets 4 years, then I'll go Green.


Well since you've always been a democrat, you could just keep being a democrat and that way you don't have to be in denial anymore. Why would you ever want to vote against the establishment anyway?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 12, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> ^ kinda sounds like trump


Make America great again!! @ttystikk


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Soooo.... Bernie Sanders just endorsed Hillary Clinton

What a fucking sellout...

Score for the establishment.... LOL!!!


----------



## spandy (Jul 12, 2016)

8thGenFarmer said:


> We sell plant clippings for 2000 a pound minimum and say other people make too much? Lol.
> 
> The guy who farms your lettuce isn't making 1/10th of what we can make an hour for almost the same work.



1/10th would make lettuce about $150-200 per head.

Try 1/1000th


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Soooo.... Bernie Sanders just endorsed Hillary Clinton
> 
> What a fucking sellout...
> 
> Score for the establishment.... LOL!!!


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, Bernies talking!!!!!

If she were smart, she'd have him on the ticket.

It would be a landslide..


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2016)

Okay..now she's talking..cmon!!!! Cmon!!!!

Say it..say it!!!!!!

<campaign card changes>

ClintonSanders2016!!!!!


----------



## spandy (Jul 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, Bernies talking!!!!!
> 
> If she were smart, she'd have him on the ticket.
> 
> It would be a landslide..


Just makes sure to throw your vote away, I mean cast your vote for Trump, I mean Sanders.


Im not saying atodoso, but I fucking atodaso.


----------



## spandy (Jul 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Okay..now she's talking..cmon!!!! Cmon!!!!
> 
> Say it..say it!!!!!!
> 
> ...



So now we gotta wait until she announces her running mate?

Fuck, the denial never will end...


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Don't defend her.
> 
> I am holding her to task..the liar of liars, crooked Hillary.
> 
> ...


You mistake a reason for a defense. I get that you can't accept that there can be a viewpoint different from yours. I said it months ago and you didn't like it then but Hillary has a relationship with a large proportion of black voters. I'm not saying it's justified but I'm saying there is one. Bernie didn't stand a chance with that delegation in the little time that old white man had.

Do you really think you are holding Hillary to task?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2016)

She's referring to him..we both believe..if not today..DNC nomination night.

It's gonna be Clinton/Sanders..

He said he's gonna be in every corner of the U.S.

It's the VP that assumes that role.

She keeps saying it..'what Senator Sanders and I intend to do'..


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Okay..now she's talking..cmon!!!! Cmon!!!!
> 
> Say it..say it!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Sanders is going to be an obstacle to Hillary in the Senate, at least that's what I'm pulling for. As veep he would be silenced.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2016)

spandy said:


> So now we gotta wait until she announces her running mate?
> 
> Fuck, the denial never will end...


Yes.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


I agree.

You know when the deal is good is when both walk away not exactly happy.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yes.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I agree.
> 
> You know when the deal is good is when both walk away not exactly happy.


Oh don't be so upset, you're voting for Hillary and getting exactly what you're voting for. Don't complain, just admit you support her and that that is why you're voting for her and when (not if) she becomes president, you can just be a shillary parrot.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)

Barnie Sandlers said:


> At least she's not Donald Trump!


Way to be optimistic while selling out there Bernard...


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 12, 2016)

Supporting a strong Democratic candidate who can beat Trump and the fascism/racism embodied in this version of the GOP is not selling out.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Supporting a strong Democratic candidate who can beat Trump and the fascism/racism embodied in this version of the GOP is not selling out.


Not if you're a democrat and always were.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 12, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Not if you're a democrat and always were.


Yes, Bernie is a Democrat and always said he would stay with the party. He did some good but I admit that nobody ever talks about the "planks in the platform" after the conventions are over. I think its kind of cute how people seem to think it is something to fight about.

We'll keep you safe from the fascist right, don't you worry your little pink head.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


Because he's going to be on the ticket, silly..that's why.

Do you know what they said to each other at the very end (when they embraced)?

I do.

Lip reading is one of Schuylaar's special skills


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yes, Bernie is a Democrat and always said he would stay with the party. He did some good but I admit that nobody ever talks about the "planks in the platform" after the conventions are over. I think its kind of cute how people seem to think it is something to fight about.
> 
> We'll keep you safe from the fascist right, don't you worry your little pink head.


Not really. Your Goldman Sachs candidate will be sure to continue wars for oil and Wall Street deregulation while whittling rights away and pushing the most dangerous foreign policy in history and supporting (thrusting) TPP and drone bombing Muslim women and children.

Her climate stance is laughable too. Police violence (disproportionately affecting minorities) won't decline under her time in office either. Nothing Trump promises is nearly as bad as her track record. The protofascist right is nearly indistinguishable from the neoliberal right.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Because he's going to be on the ticket, silly..that's why.
> 
> Do you know what they said to each other at the very end (when they embraced)?
> 
> ...


"Fire up the drones!!!"

That's what they said.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 12, 2016)

OP, are you still growing? Can I talk you into an update?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> OP, are you still growing? Can I talk you into an update?


I do think they grow during menopause but not in a good way.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 12, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Not really. Your Goldman Sachs candidate will be sure to continue wars for oil and Wall Street deregulation while whittling rights away and pushing the most dangerous foreign policy in history and supporting (thrusting) TPP and drone bombing Muslim women and children.
> 
> Her climate stance is laughable too. Police violence (disproportionately affecting minorities) won't decline under her time in office either. Nothing Trump promises is nearly as bad as her track record. The protofascist right is nearly indistinguishable from the neoliberal right.


Don't worry your little pink head about reality we'll protect your rights. 

Good luck with your revolution. I hope it never happens.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Don't worry your little pink head about reality we'll protect your rights.
> 
> Good luck with your revolution. I hope it never happens.


I'm actually the one protecting you. I'm one of a small number of people actually building new reefs and protecting others while governments fail to do so. What are you doing, voting in an imperial political system? I tried that, shit, I wore a uniform for it. You sound like a wimpy ineffectual democrat. I have a negative carbon footprint and I teach people how to sequester carbon in several languages. Are you really going to try to tell me that the Democrat Party will protect us from the TSA, militarized police and such ridiculous legislation as the National Defense Act, TransPacific Partnership, ACTA and international privatization? Fuck no, your party is worse than the GOP in regards to protecting rights.

Pink head? You're a child. You're probably twice my age and have half my life experience. Take notes kiddo.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 12, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> I'm actually the one protecting you. I'm one of a small number of people actually building new reefs and protecting others while governments fail to do so. What are you doing, voting in an imperial political system? I tried that, shit, I wore a uniform for it. You sound like a wimpy ineffectual democrat. I have a negative carbon footprint and I teach people how to sequester carbon in several languages. Are you really going to try to tell me that the Democrat Party will protect us from the TSA, militarized police and such ridiculous legislation as the National Defense Act, TransPacific Partnership, ACTA and international privatization? Fuck no, your party is worse than the GOP in regards to protecting rights.
> 
> Pink head? You're a child. You're probably twice my age and have half my life experience. Take notes kiddo.


Was that Stalin who is your hero or Pol Pot? Communist revolutions are your bag, not mine, pinky. Fortunately, the youth of this nation has more going for it than you. They are left leaning and will keep your right to fulminate on about revolution as long as you keep it peaceful.

Not to say that your work on restoring reefs isn't doing some good. So thanks for that.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Was that Stalin who is your hero or Pol Pot? Communist revolutions are your bag, not mine, pinky.


No, I have never supported anything close to that sort of political system. Here again you're demonstrating a lack of nuance and disregard for political understanding. Authoritarian socialists have killed more anarchists than fascists have. I have never come in here displaying any support for anything resembling that political orientation either so your misattribution is quite Rob Roy-esque. Go ahead and quote that thing where I said that the definition of communism (stateless and classless society) sounds good, your lack of political understanding only proves how far behind me you are in political understanding.


Fogdog said:


> Fortunately, the youth of this nation has more going for it than you. They are left leaning and will keep your right to fulminate on about revolution as long as you keep it peaceful.


Yet you support a right wing party and its right wing presidential candidate. That's exactly what the Democratic Party is, they may be left of the GOP but they're more authoritarian and still right wing. Also, I have been an antiwar activist for years and was a founding member of Iraq Veterans Against the War, so again, I win on peace too. Please pocket that while you vote for a war hawk.


Fogdog said:


> Not to say that your work on restoring reefs isn't doing some good. So thanks for that.


You're welcome.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 12, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> No, I have never supported anything close to that sort of political system. Here again you're demonstrating a lack of nuance and disregard for political understanding. Authoritarian socialists have killed more anarchists than fascists have. I have never come in here displaying any support for anything resembling that political orientation either so your misattribution is quite Rob Roy-esque. Go ahead and quote that thing where I said that definition of communism sounds good, your lack of political understanding only proves how far behind me you are in political understanding.
> 
> Yet you support a right wing party and its right wing presidential candidate. That's exactly what the Democratic Party is, they may be left of the GOP but they're more authoritarian and still right wing. Also, I have been an antiwar activist for years and was a founding member of Iraq Veterans Against the War, so again, I win on peace too. Please pocket that while you vote for a war hawk.
> 
> You're welcome.


Communism, a theory that had unfortunate consequences. Or I guess that's what a revolutionary who relishes the idea of people dying would say. Oh yeah, you said earlier that previous "experiments" with communism failed because they didn't fully implement it. I heard Rush Limbaugh say that about Bush W's form of conservatism. By Rush's ideology, W failed because he wasn't pure enough. Ideologues have difficulty with reality. 

I'm not a narcissist and don't talk about myself. I'd prefer to find out what others think and discuss them rather than proclaim my great works as if that is a way to convince anybody. 

I feel very privileged to have talked to such a great man.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'd prefer to find out what others think and discuss them rather than proclaim my great works as if that is a way to convince anybody.


Yet you have gone completely out of your way to mischaracterize me as disrespectfully as you could while I dissected your fallacies line by line.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 12, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Yet you have gone completely out of your way to mischaracterize me as disrespectfully as you could while I dissected your fallacies line by line.


You've gone out of your way to be a horse's ass and I'm just giving you the respect you deserve. Your lofty characterization of yourself is laughable. You talk exactly like how an old man talks to children when they have lost the ability to reason. It doesn't really do much except make the kids snicker at him. They will laugh about him long after he is gone.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You talk exactly like how an old man talks to children when they have lost the ability to reason.


Only to you, in the last few posts of this thread. For some reason, it just seemed appropriate...


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 12, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Only to you, in the last few posts of this thread. For some reason, it just seemed appropriate...


Bloviation: "I have been an antiwar activist for years and was a founding member of Iraq Veterans Against the War, so again, I win on peace too."

Oh yeah that's a really convincing argument. Maybe to you but to me, I just see old man logic "listen here youngster, back in the day I was some hot shit, so your ideas have no validity". 

The Democratic Party will keep the fascists out, you are safe in your self proclaimed grandiosity. Good luck with that revolution, I hope it never happens.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The Democratic Party will keep the fascists out,


More likely to bring the fascists in. I really think Obama was the last chance they had be liberal. Now they're pushing a a war hawk who tried to emulate the job Kissinger did as Sec-state when she was in the same office.

If you're done with the personal insults and lame attempts at characterizing me as Che Guevara, I will go back to explicating your fallacies. If not, I'll be happy to continue showing you how I have more life experience than you, even at half your age. It only makes sense, since your petty insults harbor a tone of mockery in regards to maturity. Your tone is disrespectful, so I got real with you, kiddo. Have thicker skin if you're going to be a dick.

Of course you would hate to see disaffected millenials revolt against the designs of baby boomers. It was your generation that fucked the world up for us. I just don't understand how you could support a candidate and party who so closely resembles the administration of Nixon and Kissinger after having lived through that era. It's like you were high that entire time, where-as I have spent my years actually doing shit and reading the likes of Noam Chomsky and George Orwell (and getting high). I have actively sought to make myself useful against the problems your generation created.

You mentioned Pol Pot as if to compare his politics to mine, but I have been to the killing fields outside of Phnom Penh. You insist that I support violence because I am willing to contemplate political violence against systematic violence. I say, the only reason you don't want it to change is that you're a white male baby-boomer and you benefit from inequality. You're out of touch because you watch too much fucking TV.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 12, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> More likely to bring the fascists in. I really think Obama was the last chance they had be liberal. Now they're pushing a a war hawk who tried to emulate the job Kissinger did as Sec-state when she was in the same office.
> 
> If you're done with the personal insults and lame attempts at characterizing me as Che Guevara, I will go back to explicating your fallacies. If not, I'll be happy to continue showing you how I have more life experience than you, even at half your age. It only makes sense, since your petty insults harbor a tone of mockery in regards to maturity. Your tone is disrespectful, so I got real with you, kiddo. Have thicker skin if you're going to be a dick.
> 
> ...


I don't think I have the answers and don't think anybody does, especially not ideologues. In my view, we need to keep trying to find solutions and it is messy. You are the one who criticizes others for making a decision that involves compromise. As far as I can tell, you've made your own compromises. So there is that. 

Who are you to tell others that they are incapable of making good decisions and choices? There are no clear answers to many of the problems we face. In part because everybody is different, with different objectives and needs. Anybody who thinks they have all the answers is just another Pol Pot in the making. Not that I'm characterizing you that way, well maybe a little I am.

I don't know why you need to personalize your opinion of me. I guess it's to gain the feeling of superiority. But really you don't know me or even much of what I consider as my own ethos. What you say is speculation and I laugh at you for what you said. If you really wanted to understand why I can support Clinton, you might have asked rather than browbeat. But then again, you aren't really interested, I'm certain.

Regarding your repeated attempts at poking fun at people who haven't given up on Bernie. Its not funny. Its also disrespectful of the people you direct it at. If you want to be respected you might start with some of your own.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Regarding your repeated attempts at poking fun at people who haven't given up on Bernie. Its not funny. Its also disrespectful of the people you direct it at. If you want to be respected you might start with some of your own.


I reserve the right to ridicule Democrats who think they're progressive.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 12, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> I reserve the right to ridicule Democrats who think they're progressive.


Your campaign slogan: I'm right you are wrong, that settles it.

Sure you aren't authoritarian.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Your campaign slogan: I'm right you are wrong, that settles it.
> 
> Sure you aren't authoritarian.


You must have trouble with logic and reading comprehension. I have finished making my point and you're left with only mischaracterizations to continue. You have not even kept up, so yes, basically I am right and you are wrong. You're a democrat yet think you're progressive. You never had any intention of considering voting against the established hegemony while I oppose that hegemony. Your candidate is a war hawk backed by Goldman Sachs and she used to sit on the executive board for Walmart. As Sec-state, she was exactly like Kissinger. It's not settled, you're just not keeping up. That is to be expected of people who oppose progress... hmmm

You're free to keep repeating yourself or offer something new or whatever.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 12, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> You must have trouble with logic and reading comprehension. I have finished making my point and you're left with only mischaracterizations to continue. You have not even kept up, so yes, basically I am right and you are wrong. You're a democrat yet think you're progressive. You never had any intention of considering voting against the established hegemony while I oppose that hegemony. Your candidate is a war hawk backed by Goldman Sachs and she used to sit on the executive board for Walmart. As Sec-state, she was exactly like Kissinger. It's not settled, you're just not keeping up. That is to be expected of people who oppose progress... hmmm
> 
> You're free to keep repeating yourself or offer something new or whatever.


Thank you so much for allowing me to speak.

Unlike you I don't claim to have an answer. I also am aware that the world is full of different people with different needs and objectives, with different perspectives and ideas. Its hard to get everybody to agree on anything and I can't say my opinion on what to do is the best. I do know which side I'm on and it's not the fascist right. 

You exaggerate Hillary's position and record. You also act as if the past predicts the future. I don't do either. Hillary was not my first choice but she's going to be president and I hope with a Democratic senate alongside of her. Sanders will be in that Senate with the political capital gained during this past year. An active left wing of the democratic party is necessary to counter Hillary's right wing positions. This is where I see hope going forward.

Tell me, do you have any hope or do you live without hope? Is this why you bash people for following their own moral compass?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Well I knew he was going to sellout but holy shit did he ever sellout. Just goes to show he is no different than any other Demicunt.

Still feeling the Bern? I only feel it when I pee now.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Unlike you I don't claim to have an answer.


Funny you state this before the long winded answer. So which answer am I claiming then?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


I know, but it still would not have been enough.

This is about getting what the American people need NOW.

The BETTER option is Clinton.

The BEST option is CLINTON/SANDERS.

I trust Sanders.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 13, 2016)

He lied. Fuck him.
Fuckin Bernie


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 13, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I know, but it still would not have been enough.
> 
> This is about getting what the American people need NOW.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's special... so much for Bernie or bust I guess now we vote for the one we hate. 

Or feel the Johnson he don't need Viagra like Bernie and he doesn't have the clap.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2016)

Sanders is not on the list to speak at the convention.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> He lied. Fuck him.
> Fuckin Bernie


No he didn't.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jul 14, 2016)

Bernie,.." I will do everything I can to make sure Hillary is the next President".....The talk of shame,..and, why Donald said he would not support any other candidate. This talk of shame will not be spoken by Trump. It was a smart play.


----------



## spandy (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Jul 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders is not on the list to speak at the convention.


This sucks. I want to know what he was going to say.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders is not on the list to speak at the convention.


I heard Donald was having trouble filling out the card for his convention......Bernie??


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I know, but it still would not have been enough.
> 
> This is about getting what the American people need NOW.
> 
> ...


I can agree most with your last line. 

Don't you think Sanders would be muzzled and silenced as VP? I get what you are saying; that a Clinton/Sanders ticket would be practically invincible compared to whomever Trump chooses to run with. Still, I like the odds and I'd roll the dice with a different Democratic Party selection for VP and Sanders free to act for or against Hillary in the Senate.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This sucks. I want to know what he was going to say.


That he accepts the nomination of Vice President..read between the lines, Tty.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


This is NOT about Sanders or Clinton.

Use your head people.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 14, 2016)

> *OUTRAGED PROGRESSIVES THREATENING TO #DEMEXIT OVER HILLARY CLINTON NOMINATION*


http://firebrandleft.com/outraged-progressives-threatening-demexit-hillary-clinton-nomination/


----------



## spandy (Jul 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This sucks. I want to know what he was going to say.


"Thanks for the money, my wife loves her new car"


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I can agree most with your last line.
> 
> Don't you think Sanders would be muzzled and silenced as VP? I get what you are saying; that a Clinton/Sanders ticket would be practically invincible compared to whomever Trump chooses to run with. Still, I like the odds and I'd roll the dice with a different Democratic Party selection for VP and Sanders free to act for or against Hillary in the Senate.


Nope.

The fact of matter is..last 4 presidency's have taken VP into a new role of trusted advisor.

It would be fitting.

I know you don't really like Bernie..thank you for allowing him no real role of for/against Clinton and given permission for him to just toddle off somewhere back to the senate.

That's real white of you.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Nope.
> 
> The fact of matter is..last 4 presidency's have taken VP into a new role of trusted advisor.
> 
> ...


It would be a formidable pair to send against Trump, so I'm not exactly displeased by the idea.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Nope.
> 
> The fact of matter is..last 4 presidency's have taken VP into a new role of trusted advisor.
> 
> ...


It's just that Clinton is such a control freak that I think she would not want to have a person with the kind of political capital and voice that Bernie has. I do think that if Bernie and Hillary did set out as a team it would mean that Hillary is not so much concerned about taking power as using it for positive change. So it would be a good sign as well

I'm pulling for Sanders to be in the best position possible to affect the kind of change that he promoted during his campaign.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> It's just that Clinton is such a control freak that I think she would not want to have a person with the kind of political capital and voice that Bernie has. I do think that if Bernie and Hillary did set out as a team it would mean that Hillary is not so much concerned about taking power as using it for positive change. So it would be a good sign as well
> 
> I'm pulling for Sanders to be in the best position possible to effect the kind of change that he promoted during his campaign.


That would have been as the 'President', but the money that buys has chosen otherwise.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That would have been as the 'President', but the money that buys has chosen otherwise.


No doubt the money is betting on Hillary. The thing is, we don't really know what a Hillary presidency will look like, we can only guess. I'm pretty sure that if you don't think this but I can't get a fix on anything Hillary believes in. I know you think she's some sort of Wall Street drone but that's not my read. I think she's one of the least well known people to become president in the last 40 years. Even Obama had a more consistent track record.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> No doubt the money is betting on Hillary. The thing is, we don't really know what a Hillary presidency will look like, we can only guess. I'm pretty sure that if you don't think this but I can't get a fix on anything Hillary believes in. I know you think she's some sort of Wall Street drone but that's not my read. I think she's one of the least well known people to become president in the last 40 years. Even Obama had a more consistent track record.
> 
> This can be good or it can be really bad. I just know that Trump would be bad.


An FBI investigation that showed she broke the law.

A nomination process so rigged it was rightly called a national exercise in massive voter fraud.

The national media complicit to the point of ending the practice of taking exit polls because they were being used as evidence of said voter fraud.

With qualifications like those, I'm thinking we should be amazed if she does anything effective for the other 99% at all. We'll get bones at best, not a seat at the table and certainly not the driver's seat.

I'm sorry but that's not good enough for me and it damn well shouldn't be for you either!


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> An FBI investigation that showed she broke the law.
> 
> A nomination process so rigged it was rightly called a national exercise in massive voter fraud.
> 
> ...


honestly, I don't know what the future holds. You can beat me with my own statements later on if she turns out to be some modern day Stalin and I'd just have to take it. How much is there out there about what she has really done? I'm not talking about the right wing media shit, just what she has actually done? There is not much in the way of pure facts. So, I say she's pretty much an unknown.

The nomination process was played out according to rules written about 30 years ago. Decrying a win by playing by the rules "rigging the election" is only done by the losers. Obama won with those same rules in place. I'm sorry you feel that way but the time to change the rules is before the election and not after. 

Bernie is working to change those rules going forward, if that makes you feel any better, which I'm sure it does not.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> honestly, I don't know what the future holds. You can beat me with my own statements later on if she turns out to be some modern day Stalin and I'd just have to take it. How much is there out there about what she has really done? I'm not talking about the right wing media shit, just what she has actually done? There is not much in the way of pure facts. So, I say she's pretty much an unknown.
> 
> The nomination process was played out according to rules written about 30 years ago. Decrying a win by playing by the rules "rigging the election" is only done by the losers. Obama won with those same rules in place. I'm sorry you feel that way but the time to change the rules is before the election and not after.
> 
> Bernie is working to change those rules going forward, if that makes you feel any better, which I'm sure it does not.


Voter fraud means the rules were broken. 

It's clear the fix was in, and I'm aware that the point is officially moot.

A whole swath of her home state was mysteriously disenfranchised, just one glaring example of many that show that indeed she did not win under similar rules as Mr Obama; her supporters broke them again and again. 

Quit with the establishment talking points for a moment and consider what's happened; even the veneer of democratic decorum has been shredded in this race, making it clear the powers that buy simply don't care that they're publicly running roughshod over our country's founding principles and the voter's right to choose. 

Things will continue to career ever closer to that same cliff our country went over at the end of the Bush '43 era, when we were saved by Mr Obama's adroit handling of the situation... Well, I lied- WE weren't saved; millions of homeowners lost their homes and savings. The RICH got massive bailouts and the party has continued on Wall St, even while the lights continue to go out for the middle class.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Voter fraud means the rules were broken.
> 
> It's clear the fix was in, and I'm aware that the point is officially moot.
> 
> ...


I voted for Bernie. Can you say the same? You were the one who didn't know the deadline to change party status. Do you accept your own actions as part of the mess or do you think you were hoodwinked by rules written 30 years ago? 

I don't think Hillary is some pathway to the total control by the Oligarchs. I think she can be a really good if not great president. You will not accept this as a possibility or maybe I'm putting words in your mouth. The next eight years will tell whether or not you or I got it right.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I think she can be a really good if not great president.


How do you define 'good' and 'great' in this context just so I know exactly how much shit to give you when the time comes?

What would a good Hillary Clinton term look like? A great one?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How do you define 'good' and 'great' in this context just so I know exactly how much shit to give you when the time comes?
> 
> What would a good Hillary Clinton term look like? A great one?


That's a good question. So, five years from now, what would a "good" Hillary presidency look like? What laundry list would you check off as "success", mediocre or failure?

I'm a bit buzzed right now. Trying to write that list for me would be a buzzkill not to mention take a long time because a few tokes and I can hardly type. What do you want to see? I can take a crack at it later but not right now.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How do you define 'good' and 'great' in this context just so I know exactly how much shit to give you when the time comes?
> 
> What would a good Hillary Clinton term look like? A great one?


Good would be 10 minutes, great would be 5 or less.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Good would be 10 minutes, great would be 5 or less.


Well, glad to get your criteria in the mix. It sounds like the Hillary presidency will not meet your expectations for even a good one. I do so look forward to eight years of your whining.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> That's a good question. So, five years from now, what would a "good" Hillary presidency look like? What laundry list would you check off as "success", mediocre or failure?
> 
> I'm a bit buzzed right now. Trying to write that list for me would be a buzzkill not to mention take a long time because a few tokes and I can hardly type. What do you want to see? I can take a crack at it later but not right now.


Take your time, bro, no rush, enjoy your buzz 

Just wondering what a good and great presidency would like like in your opinion. Given the political atmosphere of today I think it would be hard to predict _any _president have a 'great' administration. Rampant terrorism, reignited racial relations, LGBT rights, with people waking up everywhere due to the internet.. Jesus fuckin' Christ could be president and there would still be haters (to be clear, the _idea _of Jesus, not the Christian idea of him).. It's tough to imagine with such a big division in the population _any_ president could be considered "great". I think, at best, they'll still be considered divisive. The next president is going to have to make some extremely tough decisions, and I can't help but think that unless something monumentally positive happens (something big like effectively addressing the income inequality issue or ending the war on drugs), it really doesn't matter much what happens, they'll be seen as mediocre at best. 

My feelings as I sit here typing this now is that Clinton will be an OK president but she won't actually effectively address any meaningful issues. She'll go down in American history as the first female American president and that'll be what she's remembered for when she's gone. To me, that's extremely lackluster, I wouldn't consider that a "good" presidency, just "not bad", kinda like Obama.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> It would be a formidable pair to send against Trump, so I'm not exactly displeased by the idea.


Trump would just call out the hypocrisy of sanders running alongside clinton.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump would just call out the hypocrisy of sanders running alongside clinton.


There is no hypocrisy, they're two members of the same team with different ideas on how to achieve the same goals


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There is no hypocrisy, they're two members of the same team with different ideas on how to achieve the same goals


It would be the equivalent of hillary and obama on the same ticket in 2008. Obama is on board now tho. Ready to sell his soul to the devil for a slice of the world.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It would be the equivalent of hillary and obama on the same ticket in 2008. Obama is on board now tho. Ready to sell his soul to the devil for a slice of the world.


Hillary was Obama's SoS, they were very much on the same team


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump would just call out the hypocrisy of...


no matter how you end that, no he wouldn't.

trump did say hillary will make a good president though. so now you do too.

thanks for your support!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I voted for Bernie. Can you say the same? You were the one who didn't know the deadline to change party status. Do you accept your own actions as part of the mess or do you think you were hoodwinked by rules written 30 years ago?
> 
> I don't think Hillary is some pathway to the total control by the Oligarchs. I think she can be a really good if not great president. You will not accept this as a possibility or maybe I'm putting words in your mouth. The next eight years will tell whether or not you or I got it right.


You got me mixed up with someone else; I most certainly did vote for Mr Sanders that Super Tuesday when Colorado was one of the first states to turn for him. I witnessed an historic turnout of the people, and then watched as we and millions of our peers across the country were systematically disenfranchised. 

So, I was there. And so was CNN- strangely, although the reporter was there and seeing the unprecedented turnout for a primary, she didn't get much airtime. THAT'S a news story, Mr FogDog- and the only bigger story that night was how and why our story didn't get told in the media where it belongs. 

Shillary is and always was the anointed candidate and the machine duly swung into action to elect the chosen one, whether they're the people's choice or not. 

Hell, In spite of the people's choice, if necessary. Both parties treat the ever shrinking middle class like a necessary tagalong; useful for rabble rousing and elections and otherwise safe to ignore in favor of other, more monied interests.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It would be the equivalent of hillary and obama on the same ticket in 2008. Obama is on board now tho. Ready to sell his soul to the devil for a slice of the world.


Big picture here Pie.

She's pledged 80% of what he asked for.

$15/hour, single payer health, tuition free college, overturn CU etc this is about the issues for the American people.

Establishment may have it for Clinton but they're still getting Sanders.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Establishment may have it for Clinton but they're still getting Sanders.


Whatever gets you to sleep at night...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Big picture here Pie.
> 
> She's pledged 80% of what he asked for.
> 
> ...


Thank god hillary is a pillar of the community and has never *cough* lied *cough* to the American people nor changed her views and policies to suit her needs.

You watch, she is gonna dump bernie like a cheap suit as soon as she is done with him.

Bernie sold out to the establishment just like he always does...


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Thank god hillary is a pillar of the community and has never *cough* lied *cough* to the American people nor changed her views and policies to suit her needs.
> 
> You watch, she is gonna dump bernie like a cheap suit as soon as she is done with him.
> 
> Bernie sold out to the establishment just like he always does...


Sold out? More like he disappointed you by doing what he said he'd do all along, which was to work to defeat the fascist right's grab for power. You weren't calling his actions a sell out a couple of months ago when another fog horn predicted almost to the letter what just happened:



londonfog said:


> Bernie will not run independent. He said as much. He will stay in for awhile spreading his message. Hillary will embrace some of his ideas. Bernie will then endorse Hillary.





NLXSK1 said:


> Because it all is simply a show for the American people....


When convenient, you reverse yourself. Hypocritical, I think is what that's called. 

I'll add your prediction of Hillary dumping Sanders "like a cheap suit" to your very long list of bad calls soon enough. Face it dude, a betting person would do very well betting against your predictions.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You got me mixed up with someone else; I most certainly did vote for Mr Sanders that Super Tuesday when Colorado was one of the first states to turn for him. I witnessed an historic turnout of the people, and then watched as we and millions of our peers across the country were systematically disenfranchised.
> 
> So, I was there. And so was CNN- strangely, although the reporter was there and seeing the unprecedented turnout for a primary, she didn't get much airtime. THAT'S a news story, Mr FogDog- and the only bigger story that night was how and why our story didn't get told in the media where it belongs.
> 
> ...


Something you said earlier about CO's 6 month registration requirement -- I misinterpreted as you saying you weren't registered Democrat and so couldn't vote. I stand corrected.

You are correct if you are saying the media favored Hillary and the election was manipulated by the Hillary election machine to favor her over Sanders. More than 3 million voter difference isn't explained by her using the rules of the election process to shave points where possible. There was voter fraud in New York. But not enough to swing the overall 3 million vote-differential her way. 

Remind you that Obama faced the same obstacles and won. Sanders did not draw a wide enough spectrum of voters to do the same. Everything you complain about is essentially points shaving and taken together don't add up to the margin of victory by Hillary.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 15, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How do you define 'good' and 'great' in this context just so I know exactly how much shit to give you when the time comes?
> 
> What would a good Hillary Clinton term look like? A great one?


What would good and great look like? 4 years or 8 years out? With a Democratic Congress or another foot-dragging GOP Congress?

I'll assume she has a more or less cooperative congress and that she gets less done if the legislative branch is populated with do nothings like we now have facing Obama.

Also I'm assuming 8 years in office. She can't be called a good president if she can't win the second term.

Unacceptable performance: Basically status quo with some movement in a good direction. These areas would look like the following:

Supreme Court is no longer controlled by conservative justices.
Lobbying and election funding is unchanged.
ACA is better funded and has better support from people in the US but still sputtering and the number of uninsured remains unchanged.
Education system K-12 is unchanged. At college level, states are able to receive funds to pay for first two years of college for about 30% of recent HS graduates. 
International scene is status quo; no major troop deployments but those fucking drones still killing people anywhere the war machine wants.
Defense spending on par with what it is now.
Some of Sander's planks in the platform are implemented.
Wages are relatively unchanged and income/wealth distribution doesn't get worse but isn't meaningfully improved.
No movement in environmental issues
No movement in social justice issues

That's the baseline for unacceptable performance. If this is where we are in four years, I demand a different candidate for Prez.

Good would be meaningfully better movement in the above list in four or five areas. Also all of the issues Sanders managed to get addressed in the party platform are implemented.

Great would have improvement in all of the above categories and three or four greatly improved. Also, half of the below have occurred:

Defense spending is down, deployments are down, terrorist threats are down and
Use of drones is banned internationally with US participation. 
Campaign finance reform implemented to prevent unfair advantage like what Hillary had this election cycle.
Any recent graduates from HS with good grades (C+ or better) receive federal tuition grants if they want it without having to perform public service. They also automatically receive tuition money each year if they maintain good grades.
Everybody has healthcare coverage. People pay their share according to means.
A path to single payer healthcare is defined.
Middle class is expanding and wages in all working classes up by more than inflation.
Full participation with international community to address global warming. US takes leadership in some areas.
Respect and equal opportunity for everybody is better than before her term with a path forward for improvement.
This is my wish list tempered by that hated word, pragmatism. Because you asked, not that I think anybody gives a shit.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Sold out? More like he disappointed you by doing what he said he'd do all along, which was to work to defeat the fascist right's grab for power. You weren't calling his actions a sell out a couple of months ago when another fog horn predicted almost to the letter what just happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said hillary was not qualified to run the country, now he is backing her.

It is Sanders that is the sellout and my opinion be it right or wrong has nothing to do with this besides the fact that a personal attack is all you got.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He said hillary was not qualified to run the country, now he is backing her.
> 
> It is Sanders that is the sellout and my opinion be it right or wrong has nothing to do with this besides the fact that a personal attack is all you got.


He said that when he was running, right? Hillary said the same of Sanders. Do you want to hold Trump to everything he said or do you just do this for Democrats? 

I'm not attacking you when I just remind you of what happened in the past. You never get it right. Never ever.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> He said that when he was running, right? Hillary said the same of Sanders. Do you want to hold Trump to everything he said or do you just do this for Democrats?
> 
> I'm not attacking you when I just remind you of what happened in the past. You never get it right. Never ever.


So is it your position that Sanders is not a sellout because somehow he was allowed to 'Lie' during the campaign? He either thought she was competent or not. He didnt have to state it but he did as part of his campaign. He is a sellout because now he is backing someone he said was not competent.

Sanders impuned his own character by lying either before or now. That wasnt trump, that wasnt Clinton, that one is squarely on him. No worries, he has sold out his whole life in the Senate. That is why he has been kept around so long. He whines about the inequality and then dines at the rich trough and votes accordingly.

He is just another part of the establishment, cause he sold out....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Big picture here Pie.
> 
> She's pledged 80% of what he asked for.
> 
> ...


She can promise anything. Promises don't mean shit to her.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 15, 2016)

Hillary is the 1% and supported all the trade deals that eliminated good paying jobs.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She can promise anything. Promises don't mean shit to her.


sounds a lot more like the other candidate


NLXSK1 said:


> So is it your position that Sanders is not a sellout because somehow he was allowed to 'Lie' during the campaign? He either thought she was competent or not. He didnt have to state it but he did as part of his campaign. He is a sellout because now he is backing someone he said was not competent.
> 
> Sanders impuned his own character by lying either before or now. That wasnt trump, that wasnt Clinton, that one is squarely on him. No worries, he has sold out his whole life in the Senate. That is why he has been kept around so long. He whines about the inequality and then dines at the rich trough and votes accordingly.
> 
> He is just another part of the establishment, cause he sold out....


Sanders didn't sell out monkey brain. He lost his bid then negotiated terms that included incorporating his positions into the Democratic Party platform. Its the art of negotiation and compromise that you are totally missing. No surprise there because the reactionary right doesn't know how to work with each other. You guys have gone with an authoritarian model for government. Explains why your party is now saddled with Trump.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She can promise anything. Promises don't mean shit to her.


Pie and NLX, comparisons of truthfulness of the two candidates for your edification:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2016/07/15/trump-versus-clinton-the-pinocchio-count-so-far/
_Both major-party candidates have unusually high disapproval ratings. But how do they compare on The Pinocchio Test?

With the Republican and Democratic national conventions unfolding over the next two weeks, it seems an appropriate time to take stock of more than a year of fact checks of Donald Trump and Hillary Clinton. All told, The Washington Post Fact Checker has scrutinized their statements more than 100 times, not counting claims they made in primary debates.

Here’s the tally so far. Three Pinocchios could be viewed as mostly false, Two Pinocchios as half-true, One Pinocchio as mostly true and the rarely given Geppetto as completely true._

*Trump (52 rated claims)*
*Four Pinocchios:* 33 (63 percent)
*Three Pinocchios:* 11 (21 percent)
*Two Pinocchios:* 5 (10 percent)
*One Pinocchio:* 1 (2 percent)
*Geppetto Checkmark:* 2 (4 percent).


*Clinton (35 rated claims)*
*Four Pinocchios:* 5 (14 percent)
*Three Pinocchios:* 13 (36 percent)
*Two Pinocchios:* 11 (30.5 percent)
*One Pinocchio*: 2 (5.5 percent)
*Geppetto Checkmark:* 5 (14 percent)

_As you see, the ratio of Trump’s Four-Pinocchios ratings is sky-high. In fact, *nearly 85 percent of Trump’s claims that we vetted were false or mostly false.* A line graph of Trump’s numbers would show a very steep sky jump. By contrast, Clinton has a bell curve of a typical politician. The number of false claims equals the number of true claims, while her other claims fall mostly somewhere in the middle._

Trump completely dominates the contest for number of false statements or outright lies by a wide margin.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She can promise anything. Promises don't mean shit to her.


kinda like when pence promised to make it legal to deny service to gay people, only to break that promise once his state stood to lose a shitton of money?

that's principled bigotry right there. you should be proud.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Pie and NLX, comparisons of truthfulness of the two candidates for your edification:
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2016/07/15/trump-versus-clinton-the-pinocchio-count-so-far/
> _Both major-party candidates have unusually high disapproval ratings. But how do they compare on The Pinocchio Test?
> ...


Please investigate yourself instead of counting on the media only.

Go listen to hillary over the years. Look into how wealthy she and her husband are due to the interactions they have with corrupt global powers. Listen to all the lies she has told. Look at all the decisions she has made. Look at the way she supported corruption every step of the way.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Please investigate yourself instead of counting on the media only.
> 
> Go listen to hillary over the years. Look into how wealthy she and her husband are due to the interactions they have with corrupt global powers. Listen to all the lies she has told. Look at all the decisions she has made. Look at the way she supported corruption every step of the way.


It sounds like your truthiness conflicts with my facts. Too funny this.

You don't think I'd post something like that if I didn't agree with it do you? Facts consistently elude Trump. He even contradicts his lies with other lies and you guys don't care. All those made up scandals that have never gotten close to sticking to Hillary? Just made up shit. But oh my, Benghazi and so forth. So this is what I think of your reply regarding your assertion that you test facts for their truthiness:


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2016)

The Nomination May Be Clintons, But The Ideas Are All Bernie Sanders:

http://nypost.com/2016/07/16/democratic-nomination-is-hillary-clintons-but-bernie-sanders-ideas/


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2016)

Sanders VP Legacy Starts Here:

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/elections/2016/07/15/bernie-sanders-progressive-message/87073052/


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2016)

Sanders is going to be Clintons VP pick because:


80% of Sanders platform is now Clintons..you don't adopt one persons ideas without giving something for it: The Veep.
Sanders himself SAID that he WILL be traveling to every corner of the U.S.; to every state in order to defeat a Trump which means he's NOT going back to the senate.
He's NOT on the list to speak at DNC convention = he's giving Veep acceptance speech.
Clinton has one shot and she needs a swish:
Clinton needs every last Bernie Bro or Bernie/Bust and she will have them because this is NOT about the person it's about the issues..Bernie will make that very clear he will be at the helm with her..hence..'Better/Staying Together' slogan.
At the very end of endorsement rally, before walking off the stage..she turned to Bernie and said <Schuylaar lip read>.. 'They're here for you'..Bernie replied 'Don't worry, that will change'.

You heard it here first, men.

There's still time for my prediction of 'new comer landslide'..to come true.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Bernie isnt in Clintons top 5 picks for VP. There is no way he is getting the position.

You were wrong about Bernie winning the primary and you are wrong about VP. VP is mostly a place holder anyway and has no power.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Bernie isnt in Clintons top 5 picks for VP. There is no way he is getting the position.
> 
> You were wrong about Bernie winning the primary and you are wrong about VP. VP is mostly a place holder anyway and has no power.


Not true and things change.

The last four VPs were in the role of advisor.

He doesn't need to be on a list, dummy.

Bernie did win the primary.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Bernie did not win the primary because he is not the Democratic nominee.

You said he was going to be the nominee.... What happened?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Bernie did not win the primary because he is not the Democratic nominee.
> 
> You said he was going to be the nominee.... What happened?


He is..the pear-in-chief has now adopted 80% of his platform..that's a win to me


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> He is..the pear-in-chief has now adopted 80% of his platform..that's a win to me


I'll be impressed when it's enacted. ATM, I'm convinced it's nothing more than window dressing to get elected.

Remember there is no mechanism the American public can use to force a politician to live up to their campaign promises.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> He is..the pear-in-chief has now adopted 80% of his platform..that's a win to me


Pear in chief. lol

She is rotten to the core. My friend who supported bernie thinks she is evil. 

Bernie sold out, bernie was threatened, or bernie was never telling the truth.



Where was his smile during his endorsement? Could it be that he doesn't believe in hillary either?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


Lets just get things done, does it really matter who's in charge?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2016)

Sanders Fans Plan DNC Fart-In Protest of Clinton Nomination:

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-america/sanders-fans-plan-dnc-fart-protest-clinton-nomination-n611596

You too can play at home


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders Fans Plan DNC Fart-In Protest of Clinton Nomination:
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-america/sanders-fans-plan-dnc-fart-protest-clinton-nomination-n611596
> 
> You too can play at home


Sounds like a real blast! Way to go for a rip! Talk out your ass, just like a real politician!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Sounds like a real blast! Way to go for a rip! Talk out your ass, just like a real politician!


Sometimes I feel as if the light was switched off..


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sometimes I feel as if the light was switched off..


...fifty years ago.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders Fans Plan DNC Fart-In Protest of Clinton Nomination:
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-america/sanders-fans-plan-dnc-fart-protest-clinton-nomination-n611596
> 
> You too can play at home


Soak the beans for about four hours, not overnight. Don't discard the soaking liquid. The secret is to cook the beans in the soaking liquid. The soaking liquid holds a lot of the soluble oligosaccharides that make the fruit toot. I won't tell you how I know this.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pear in chief. lol
> 
> She is rotten to the core. My friend who supported bernie thinks she is evil.


Did you know that Trump raped a child? Four times. In front of people yuck.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 19, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>


They look so happy together.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> They look so happy together.


He looks like a guy who just sold out.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 19, 2016)

*EXCUSE ME?!..The OFFICIAL Bernie Sanders For President 2016 Thread*

EXCUSE ME?!.. The OFFICIAL Bernie Sanders Sold Out To Hillary Clinton And Will Never Be President Thread


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> *EXCUSE ME?!..The OFFICIAL Bernie Sanders For President 2016 Thread*
> 
> EXCUSE ME?!.. The OFFICIAL Bernie Sanders Sold Out To Hillary Clinton And Will Never Be President Thread


And more's the pity. We the People need to get serious demanding our democracy back.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Soak the beans for about four hours, not overnight. Don't discard the soaking liquid. The secret is to cook the beans in the soaking liquid. The soaking liquid holds a lot of the soluble oligosaccharides that make the fruit toot. I won't tell you how I know this.


Making a Big Stink over the nomination of the Chump. 

Love it!


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 19, 2016)

It feels like he endorsed her just to get in the building. Once in, he may throw down.
Or he's just a p.o.s. politician, who lies just because he can. Like how he said he would take the fight to the convention... He hasn't conceded yet though, has he?
Endorse and concede are not the same thing- that's for all the meth heads in here.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 19, 2016)

Chuck Todd is the most useless and annoying commentator.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 19, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> It feels like he endorsed her just to get in the building. Once in, he may throw down.
> Or he's just a p.o.s. politician, who lies just because he can. Like how he said he would take the fight to the convention... He hasn't conceded yet though, has he?
> Endorse and concede are not the same thing- that's for all the meth heads in here.


Or he really cares about us and getting his platform into play which is what an election should be about..solving the issues NOT the delivery system.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Soak the beans for about four hours, not overnight. Don't discard the soaking liquid. The secret is to cook the beans in the soaking liquid. The soaking liquid holds a lot of the soluble oligosaccharides that make the fruit toot. I won't tell you how I know this.


That is so evil..I love it!!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> That is so evil..I love it!!


Just remember that for as long as it lasts, you're never more than 3 feet from your own ass.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 19, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> It feels like he endorsed her just to get in the building. Once in, he may throw down.
> Or he's just a p.o.s. politician, who lies just because he can. Like how he said he would take the fight to the convention... He hasn't conceded yet though, has he?
> Endorse and concede are not the same thing- that's for all the meth heads in here.


by conceding he would lose the delegates. As it stands now, his results would be tallied at the convention as if he were going to mount a challenge. I don't understand why it would be important to anybody at this time but that's what he's doing.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 19, 2016)

If he would have conceded a week ago, Stein would be at 15% so there's that.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> by conceding he would lose the delegates. As it stands now, his results would be tallied at the convention as if he were going to mount a challenge. I don't understand why it would be important to anybody at this time but that's what he's doing.


It's tradition..Roll Call of the States..Hillary did this too in 2008.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 19, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> If he would have conceded a week ago, Stein would be at 15% so there's that.


Who is Stein, again?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Who is Stein, again?


Jill Stein is Bae. That's who.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Who is Stein, again?


Some chick who does not stand a chance in hell to win the election. In short...another Bernie


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Some chick who does not stand a chance in hell to win the election. In short...another Bernie


Nah, Bernie's a democrat and she's way more progressive. You're right though, she stands no chance. I still support though because


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 19, 2016)

Do you people realize that Bernie lost? Why is this thread still active?


----------



## londonfog (Jul 19, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Do you people realize that Bernie lost? Why is this thread still active?


I voted a long time ago to turn this thread into a recipe zone.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I voted a long time ago to turn this tread into a recipe zone.


I have a better idea. Keep it going for memes.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 19, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Do you people realize that Bernie lost? Why is this thread still active?


Then leave, crybaby.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I voted a long time ago to turn this thread into a recipe zone.


Shut up and go smoke your leftover Jamaican.

Were they selling it in vending machines at the airport?


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Then leave, crybaby.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


Thank you for spelling my name right..I'm honored and mildly sickened.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


>



Stein is the happiest when she's arrested..love the avi


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


I  Bernie.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


BTW this has evolved into the 'revolution' thread of which someday my dream is to hand deliver via email to the Bernster.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2016)

Look, it's chicken or fish.
~Chris Christie


----------



## Brad Slozyki (Jul 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I fervently hope you are correct- but having lived in small town America, I do not share your optimism that technology can overcome political ignorance in this country.


At least you admitted you are a bigot towards small town America.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 20, 2016)

Brad Slozyki said:


> At least you admitted you are a bigot towards small town America.


You don't know the definition of the word well enough to use it in a sentence. 

Furthermore, having actually lived in such places, I'm actually qualified to have an opinion on the subject. The simple fact is that they tend to look at politics differently than city dwellers, something you'd know if you actually paid attention. 

What small town do you live in? Compton?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 25, 2016)

*Still Not Too Late For Sanders*
*Superdelegates, this election is in your hands.*

*http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/still-not-too-late-for-sanders_us_5795855be4b0e002a313b105*


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 25, 2016)

New DNC Boss Also Bashed Sanders In Leaked EM's:

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2016/07/25/new-dnc-boss-also-bashed-sanders-in-leaked-emails.html


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 25, 2016)

The plan is to boo DWS off the stage when/if she gavels at 4PM in order she can't hear to speak..


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2016)

Putin fears Hillary...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 25, 2016)

You are stoned ...BIg town, small town, grew up in Brooklyn and really have lived in small town America. To base intelligence, politics, or having an open mind on the size of the area one lives in, is about as bigoted and narrow minded as basing someone's intelligence on the color of their skin or their party affiliation. This is not the 1930's and there are as many open minded people in small town America as there are closed minded, single vision people as are so many on this forum of supposedly open thinkers, that can't envision anything except one way, their way...enough said...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Putin fears Hillary...


I see where you are coming from but not to the point where I agree 100%.

Putin's whole thrust is domestic policy. The basis of his domestic policies are mostly rooted in the international arena. These are not the days of the Comintern where he would support wars of national liberation or expansion of some sort of ideology. He is (IMO) aware that the Russian people admire a strong-man for a leader and, if Putin is strong, they will pretty much let him get away with murder domestically. What Putin wants is to re-establish the pre-USSR-breakdown borders - the Baltic states of Lithuania, Latvia and Estonia in particular. If he is able to do this, the average Russian will pretty much let him rule with an iron fist for the rest of his life. Losing those states was a kick in the balls to the Russian state's ego. And when the NATO umbrella was extended to them, it hurt their pride badly. Russians are particularly sensitive to appearing weak or backward in the world's eyes - but there was nothing they could do with their fleet rusting at anchor and their generals selling off all the best weapons to the Muslims.

It would not surprise me at all if certain back-channel talks with the Trump family resulted in a quid pro quo such as the evisceration of NATO. Trump, whose understanding of global politics is rudimentary, sees NATO only in terms of dollars and cents. If it got him a leg up on getting elected, he would give up the Baltic states in a heartbeat and more than likely offer a free hand in Ukraine, Syria and all of the Stans.

Hillary understands the history and strategy much better and is very unlikely to give an inch. So in that sense, you are right.

I tend to look at it as Trump is Putin's wet dream candidate: somebody as corrupt as himself.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 25, 2016)

520 pages later and Bern didn't do any better than Fiorina. better luck next time.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The plan is to boo DWS off the stage when/if she gavels at 4PM in order she can't hear to speak..


She wont be gaveling anything...


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Jul 25, 2016)

Bernie is still selling out despite the emails:

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/bernie-sanders-booed-supporters-ahead-democratic-national-convention/story?id=40857311


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> Bernie is still selling out despite the emails:
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/bernie-sanders-booed-supporters-ahead-democratic-national-convention/story?id=40857311


Bernie is manipulate able by the establishment. That is why they keep him around. He will wail and gnash his teeth then go along with the status quo like he always does.


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Jul 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Bernie is manipulate able by the establishment. That is why they keep him around. He will wail and gnash his teeth then go along with the status quo like he always does.


Yes, but unlike Cruz he seems to be keeping his word. 

I like him for that as a person, but I didn't support him as a candidate. 

I understand and empathize with Cruz's reasons(if someone dogged on my family I wouldn't support them either) but he did pledge to do so on national television. 

I think I can say that he's(Sanders) more trustworthy than Cruz due to that.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> Yes, but unlike Cruz he seems to be keeping his word.
> 
> I like him for that as a person, but I didn't support him as a candidate.
> 
> ...


I am not sure it can be considered trustworthy. Sanders can equivocate like a mutherfucker!!!

He claimed Hillary Clinton was incompetent to be president but because Trump needs to be defeated he will vote for someone who is in his own words 'Incompetent'.


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Jul 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am not sure it can be considered trustworthy. Sanders can equivocate like a mutherfucker!!!
> 
> He claimed Hillary Clinton was incompetent to be president but because Trump needs to be defeated he will vote for someone who is in his own words 'Incompetent'.


That he did. But he is keeping his word to support Hillary despite all that.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> That he did. But he is keeping his word to support Hillary despite all that.


He supports an incompetent candidate? Or he lied about her being incompetent?


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Jul 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He supports an incompetent candidate? Or he lied about her being incompetent?


He is keeping his word that he will support her.

I agree she's incompetent.

Edit: I never thought he was really right for America, I'm just saying he's at least a bit more trustworthy than Cruz.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Jul 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He supports an incompetent candidate? Or he lied about her being incompetent?


He lied when he called her incompetent. Now he has endorsed her and will be voting for her as well.
Get ready to call her Madam President


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> *Still Not Too Late For Sanders*
> *Superdelegates, this election is in your hands.*
> 
> *http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/still-not-too-late-for-sanders_us_5795855be4b0e002a313b105*


Fuck the democratic stupid delegates, fuck them for throwing the nomination. 

It's in the hands of We the People, just like it's always been. We just need to convince them of this fact.


----------



## spandy (Jul 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> BTW this has evolved into the 'revolution' thread of which someday my dream is to hand deliver via email to the Bernster.



OMG, a revolution thread lol.

So when he dies of natural causes here pretty much any moment, what then?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 25, 2016)

Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> I agree she's incompetent.


well ain't that just so cute.

a grown man who only makes $15 an hour (LOL) and is extremely racist thinks the former secretary of state, senator of new york, harvard graduate, and highly skilled lawyer is incompetent.

i'm sure she is crushed by that.

you wouldn't even be fit to fix her fucking toilet, loser.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 25, 2016)

spandy said:


> OMG, a revolution thread lol.
> 
> So when he dies of natural causes here pretty much any moment, what then?


Won't matter. Sanders showed the country that there is a large contingent of people who believe in social democracy - just as TRUMP! has shown us that there are still a lot of racist rednecks hanging on. If you should be worried about anybody dying it should be the TRUMP! voters. If this were eight years from now he would have dropping out of the race before Santorum. Bernie's supporters will be around much longer than TRUMP!'s.

Enjoy your last gasp.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> well ain't that just so cute.
> 
> a grown man who only makes $15 an hour (LOL) and is extremely racist thinks the former secretary of state, senator of new york, harvard graduate, and highly skilled lawyer is incompetent.
> 
> ...


It's not so much incompetence, as it is reckless arrogance on top of corruption.
There is a trail of bodies following her, and she is so untrustworthy that she fell below DRUMPF! 
If the dem party was really concerned about beating trump, they wouldn't have gone with her. But, they were all showing allegiance to the queen while the right candidate was there the whole time.
I blame the party, if trump wins.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am not sure it can be considered trustworthy. Sanders can equivocate like a mutherfucker!!!
> 
> He claimed Hillary Clinton was incompetent to be president but because Trump needs to be defeated he will vote for someone who is in his own words 'Incompetent'.


So, Clinton claimed the same of Sanders.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 25, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So, Clinton claimed the same of Sanders.


She was right.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2016)

I've been waiting all year to hear Mr Sanders speak at the DNC. I'll get my chance within the hour. I want to hear what he does with his moment.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2016)

...and he walked away from the presidency tonight, clearly he feels he'll be more influential as the senator who handed Mrs Clinton the job.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 25, 2016)

so Bernie bots how do you like your corrupt sell out now. 

that speech was one big contradiction. The dnc delagates were asking people not to boo.


----------



## spandy (Jul 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> ...and he walked away from the presidency tonight, clearly he feels he'll be more influential as the senator who handed Mrs Clinton the job.


Feel better knowing he kept all ya'lls money for some good times of his own.

#betrayedintheassbyoldman


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2016)

spandy said:


> Feel better knowing he kept all ya'lls money for some good times of his own.
> 
> #betrayedintheassbyoldman


They can't personally keep the money. That's an old objection. Do us a favor and at least update yourself with current law.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> They can't personally keep the money. That's an old objection. Do us a favor and at least update yourself with current law.



Sky, I hate to break the news to you, but Bernie conned you, I mean not as bad as his wife ran that college into the ground in record time, but still pretty bad.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Sky, I hate to break the news to you, but Bernie conned you, I mean not as bad as his wife ran that college into the ground in record time, but still pretty bad.


in what way?

maybe so..but I cannot, in good conscience, vote for a lie and cheat.

They're asking Bernie supporters for gut check..how about theirs?

I wonder what Bernie will say when he finds out Hillary was very much indeed, in on the cheat.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 26, 2016)

I thought Sarah Silverman said it very well:

"For you Bernie-or-bust people, you're being ridiculous!"


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 26, 2016)

rollitup said:


> I thought Sarah Silverman said it very well:
> 
> "For you Bernie-or-bust people, you're being ridiculous!"


She certainly was straight to the point. But you have to understand the butthurt in light of recent revelations. Give them time. They are passionate about their beliefs but not necessarily impractical.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2016)

rollitup said:


> I thought Sarah Silverman said it very well:
> 
> "For you Bernie-or-bust people, you're being ridiculous!"


Except that many of us Bernie-men and women aren't democrats to begin with.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Except that many of us Bernie-men and women aren't democrats to begin with.


I have never called myself that. I am a permanently reformed former Republican who spent much of his life in Libertarian circles. But I lost the faith there too when I learned the shortcomings of a free market and came to the opinion that people need more government than Libertarianism allows for. 

Not really relevant to call yourself a Social Democrat here in the USA.

Hillary will be the first Democratic Presidential candidate I have ever voted for.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I have never called myself that. I am a permanently reformed former Republican who spent much of his life in Libertarian circles. But I lost the faith there too when I learned the shortcomings of a free market and came to the opinion that people need more government than Libertarianism allows for.
> 
> Not really relevant to call yourself a Social Democrat here in the USA.
> 
> Hillary will be the first Democratic Presidential candidate I have ever voted for.


Oh no, I'm definitely a Social Democrat, and I'm far from alone.

The candidate who successfully represents our interests will go far, indeed.

I'd call that highly relevant, just under recognized.


----------



## spandy (Jul 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> They can't personally keep the money. That's an old objection. Do us a favor and at least update yourself with current law.



Not personally, but regardless it wont be you enjoying those dollars you sent him. He or someone in his circle is going to spend that money like it was given to them.

#circlejerkforberniesfriendsonschuylaarsdime


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 26, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> in what way?
> 
> maybe so..but I cannot, in good conscience, vote for a lie and cheat.
> 
> ...



No need to wonder. He'll ask for his cut.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Except that many of us Bernie-men and women aren't democrats to begin with.



Then why would you be interested in Bernie who voted WITH Neocon Democrat Hillary over 90% of the time ?

Looks like Hillary whipped it out and Bernie couldn't drop to his knees fast enough to gobble her schlong.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Then why would you be interested in Bernie who voted WITH Neocon Democrat Hillary over 90% of the time ?
> 
> Looks like Hillary whipped it out and Bernie couldn't drop to his knees fast enough to gobble her schlong.


Because there are only two ways to vote.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 26, 2016)

rollitup said:


> I thought Sarah Silverman said it very well:
> 
> "For you Bernie-or-bust people, you're being ridiculous!"





Really? ...I think that's ridiculous for her to expect us to do a 180 because Bernie did...I'm on the Stein train and fuck Silverman.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I have never called myself that. I am a permanently reformed former Republican who spent much of his life in Libertarian circles. But I lost the faith there too when I learned the shortcomings of a free market and came to the opinion that people need more government than Libertarianism allows for.
> 
> Not really relevant to call yourself a Social Democrat here in the USA.
> 
> Hillary will be the first Democratic Presidential candidate I have ever voted for.






She's a fake dem...if that makes ya feel any better.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Really? ...I think that's ridiculous for her to expect us to do a 180 because Bernie did...I'm on the Stein train and fuck Silverman.


Yeah Man, I'd like to fuck Silverman! 

She makes my teeny weenie tingle.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 27, 2016)

I'd bang her too, she's attractive but to expect the millions of Bernie backers who are sickened by both parties to support Clinton is absurd.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'd bang her too, she's attractive but to expect the millions of Bernie backers who are sickened by both parties to support Clinton is absurd.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 27, 2016)

Send some of that to your girl, she going to need it when the next wikileaks data dump goes down.. Assange says " my next leak guarantee that Hillary goes to prison" ... You n that sleazy cunt might need a case of that stuff...Jill Stein is my girl now, no time for tears over Bernie's betrayal.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 27, 2016)

This is like asking die-hard fans of some football team to go out and buy jerseys of the other guys' team because they deflated the footballs.... well it's not remotely the same but you get the point. I'll wait until the last moment at this point and then we'll see.

*edit;

oh, and the deflaters also had the Ref in chief in cahoots, while the 2nd in command stepped down with class the moment her bias could no longer be restrained.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Assange says " my next leak guarantee that Hillary goes to prison" ...


want to make a wager on it?

when she doesn't go to prison, you change your sig to "hillary clinton and tim kaine 2016!!!" until the election. 

no need to even contemplate what you'd want me to change my sig to, since it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> want to make a wager on it?
> 
> when she doesn't go to prison, you change your sig to "hillary clinton and tim kaine 2016!!!" until the election.
> 
> no need to even contemplate what you'd want me to change my sig to, since it ain't gonna happen.


That's a little disingenuous, she won't go to jail because she's above the law, not because she didn't break it. Not saying she did break the law, but _if_ she did, she wouldn't be jailed for it


----------



## londonfog (Jul 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Send some of that to your girl, she going to need it when the next wikileaks data dump goes down.. Assange says " my next leak guarantee that Hillary goes to prison" ... You n that sleazy cunt might need a case of that stuff...Jill Stein is my girl now, no time for tears over Bernie's betrayal.


Hillary is a Juggernaut. She can't be stopped by the Feds, Congress or anyone or thing. Bernie tried and he is now with her. Jill will soon see that she also will be cantering to Hillary.
Hillary is a BOSS. Respect the Boss


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hillary is a Juggernaut. She can't be stopped by the Feds, Congress or anyone or thing. Bernie tried and he is now with her. Jill will soon see that she also will be cantering to Hillary.
> Hillary is a BOSS. Respect the Boss


Supporting corruption because you're on team blue is the same thing cops do and they're universally hated because of it


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Supporting corruption because you're on team blue is the same thing cops do and they're universally hated because of it


All the Freddie Gray cops just got off, the prosecutor blamed lack of cooperation from other cops as she dropped all remaining charges.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> All the Freddie Gray cops just got off, the prosecutor blamed lack of Corson from other cops as she dropped all remaining charges.


I'd be more shocked if they didn't

Another day, another death, another dollar..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Jul 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Supporting corruption because you're on team blue is the same thing cops do and they're universally hated because of it


Bernie also supports her. Bernie knows best right?


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> want to make a wager on it?
> 
> when she doesn't go to prison, you change your sig to "hillary clinton and tim kaine 2016!!!" until the election.
> 
> no need to even contemplate what you'd want me to change my sig to, since it ain't gonna happen.





I don't think she will get charged, I don't even think it will cost her the election...assange is a dbag but I hope he delivers, I doubt it though.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Bernie also supports her. Bernie knows best right?


I have no interest in discussing anything political with you, man. Go talk to desertdude or NLXSK1


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hillary is a Juggernaut. She can't be stopped by the Feds, Congress or anyone or thing. Bernie tried and he is now with her. Jill will soon see that she also will be cantering to Hillary.
> Hillary is a BOSS. Respect the Boss





Bernie should have fought the good fight til the end, I want my dough back.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Bernie should have fought the good fight til the end, I want my dough back.


Hell I gave him 1500, but it was worth it to know his tax plan


----------



## londonfog (Jul 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I have no interest in discussing anything political with you, man. Go talk to desertdude or NLXSK1


Are you mad that Bernie is with her ? I thought Bernie was your guy. Bernie knows best


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 27, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'd be more shocked if they didn't
> 
> Another day, another death, another dollar..


I'm as outraged about the verdicts as I am about the original act.


----------



## spandy (Jul 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Bernie should have fought the good fight til the end, I want my dough back.



Pretty sure your champion is either spending it on hookers and needle drugs, or gave it to Clinton for the same purpose.

its not yours anymore


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Because there are only two ways to vote.



Voting for the lesser of two evils is still voting for evil. Peace.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'd bang her too, she's attractive but to expect the millions of Bernie backers who are sickened by both parties to support Clinton is absurd.



Hillary?

Wait a minute, you'd bang the 1996 version or the 2016 version ? 

I'm down with the '96, not the '16 so much.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> want to make a wager on it?
> 
> when she doesn't go to prison, you change your sig to "hillary clinton and tim kaine 2016!!!" until the election.
> 
> no need to even contemplate what you'd want me to change my sig to, since it ain't gonna happen.



Sometimes I think your head is in the clouds.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Bernie should have fought the good fight til the end, I want my dough back.



bernie got the use of a private plane in exchange for his endorsemnt. It was either that or meet is maker.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I don't think she will get charged, I don't even think it will cost her the election...assange is a dbag but I hope he delivers, I doubt it though.


so you were just spewing hot air for the sake of spewing hot air?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2016)

hyroot said:


> bernie got the use of a private plane in exchange for his endorsemnt. It was either that or meet is maker.


tell us more about your sister who pays $74,000 a month for medical insurance, or post pics of your shitty yellow twigs that you call plants.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hillary is a Juggernaut. She can't be stopped by the Feds, Congress or anyone or thing. Bernie tried and he is now with her. Jill will soon see that she also will be cantering to Hillary.
> Hillary is a BOSS. Respect the Boss


Hillary Clinton can go fuck herself and if she becomes president she won't be able to sleep over the sound of protesters in DC.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Hillary Clinton can go fuck herself and if she becomes president she won't be able to sleep over the sound of protesters in DC.


you'll settle down and things will be alright. you'll see.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm as outraged about the verdicts as I am about the original act.


Well look, I guess I was correct not to trust Sanders after all. I only opposed him out of a visceral distrust of the DNC but in hindsight he really was running a clean campaign and being an honest progressive. He was cheated so I have no ill words for his supporters. You can't expect to just get straight up cheated like that and I'm honestly in shock at the sheer brazen crookedness of the Democrats.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 27, 2016)

look at the history of the democrats. the Republicans were founded by Abraham Lincoln after democratic republic split. The first democrat president was Andrew Jackson. an alcoholic with kids from multiple slaves. The kkk was founded by democrat delagates. Segregation was instituted by Woodrow Wilson a Democrat. Planned parent hood was founded to control segregation by Margaret Sanger a Democrat Let's skip ahead to the Clinton's who embezzled hundreds of millions through the Clinton foundation. white water bengazi the dnc email leaks and so on

The dnc is a party of thieves, extortionists and racists.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Nixon was a Democrat.


too stupid to exist, much less post on a politics forum.

why is the KKK supporting trump right now?


----------



## hyroot (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you'll settle down and things will be alright. you'll see.


Just pretend like she didn't steal the presidency? She will be protested harder than any president in history until she gets impeached like her husband for what ever infraction can be found and this time I think they'll have more dirt than just a bj from an intern. That's if she makes it four years to try to steal another election.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Just pretend like she didn't steal the presidency? She will be protested harder than any president in history until she gets impeached like her husband for what ever infraction can be found and this time I think they'll have more dirt than just a bj from an intern. That's if she makes it four years to try to steal another election.


yawn.

hillary took a breath. scandal.

hillary ate a meal. scandal.

hillary exists. scandal.

lose your head somewhere else.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yawn.
> 
> hillary took a breath. scandal.
> 
> ...


Hillary stole an election, no scandal...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 27, 2016)

hyroot said:


> look at the history of the democrats. the Republicans were founded by Abraham Lincoln after democratic republic split. The first democrat president was Andrew Jackson. an alcoholic with kids from multiple slaves. The kkk was founded by democrat delagates. Segregation was instituted by Woodrow Wilson a Democrat. Planned parent hood was founded to control segregation by Margaret Sanger a Democrat Let's skip ahead to the Clinton's who embezzled hundreds of millions through the Clinton foundation. white water bengazi the dnc email leaks and so on
> 
> The dnc is a party of thieves, extortionists and racists.


 -


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 27, 2016)

hyroot said:


> look at the history of the democrats. the Republicans were founded by Abraham Lincoln after democratic republic split. The first democrat president was Andrew Jackson. an alcoholic with kids from multiple slaves. The kkk was founded by democrat delagates. Segregation was instituted by Woodrow Wilson a Democrat. Planned parent hood was founded to control segregation by Margaret Sanger a Democrat Let's skip ahead to the Clinton's who embezzled hundreds of millions through the Clinton foundation. white water bengazi the dnc email leaks and so on
> 
> The dnc is a party of thieves, extortionists and racists.


Dude just stfu. You make hilldawg supporters sound sensible.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 27, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Well look, I guess I was correct not to trust Sanders after all. I only opposed him out of a visceral distrust of the DNC but in hindsight he really was running a clean campaign and being an honest progressive. He was cheated so I have no ill words for his supporters. You can't expect to just get straight up cheated like that and I'm honestly in shock at the sheer brazen crookedness of the Democrats.


It's time to take on the issue of economic inequity. Class warfare needs to begin in earnest. Motherfuckering profiteers have had it all their own way for far too long.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you were just spewing hot air for the sake of spewing hot air?




A man can dream


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 27, 2016)

spandy said:


> Pretty sure your champion is either spending it on hookers and needle drugs, or gave it to Clinton for the same purpose.
> 
> its not yours anymore






I still want it back!


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 27, 2016)

hyroot said:


> bernie got the use of a private plane in exchange for his endorsemnt. It was either that or meet is maker.





I only caught 25 minutes of the event tonight after the cubs beat the dogshit out of the Sox...Obama killed it..dude is an outstanding speaker..almost made me want to vote for Hillary... The camera panned to Bernie a few times, he didn't look happy or pleased.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 27, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Hillary?
> 
> Wait a minute, you'd bang the 1996 version or the 2016 version ?
> 
> I'm down with the '96, not the '16 so much.







I wouldn't bang Hillary with your dick, but Sarah Silverman is hot..not trumps daughter hot but still hot, I'd still bang Susan sarandon before Silverman.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I wouldn't bang Hillary with your dick, but Sarah Silverman is hot..not trumps daughter hot but still hot, I'd still bang Susan sarandon before Silverman.


Silverman looked better the other night than Sarandon ever has IMO.

It's a personal taste thing I know.







I like a crooked smile. It has character.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I only caught 25 minutes of the event tonight after the cubs beat the dogshit out of the Sox...Obama killed it..dude is an outstanding speaker..almost made me want to vote for Hillary... The camera panned to Bernie a few times, he didn't look happy or pleased.


fuck you Corso! No spoilers! That is two nights in a row that I am going to know the outcome of a game I planned on watching later. I get like one Cub game a month.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Corso312 (Jul 27, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> fuck you Corso! No spoilers! That is two nights in a row that I am going to know the outcome of a game I planned on watching later. I get like one Cub game a month.




Lolllll....I did ya a favor for game 2...this one is sweet!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Bernie also supports her. Bernie knows best right?


Just because he endorses her don't mean I must.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> View attachment 3743490


At least we both agree on Hillary.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Just because he endorses her don't mean I must.


Bernie would like if you did. He would like that very much.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yawn.
> 
> hillary took a breath. scandal.
> 
> ...


Hillary is ISIS


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 27, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Voting for the lesser of two evils is still voting for evil. Peace.


+rep


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Bernie would like if you did. He would like that very much.


Nope still giving him my vote.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Nope still giving him my vote.


No you are not, your vote won't count. Take a look at the Green Party if you want your vote to count. In many ways their policies are better than Bernie's were.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you'll settle down and things will be alright. you'll see.


Boooooo. Boooooo. Booooo.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hillary is ISIS





Flaming Pie said:


> So you are willing to overlook her treating americans like slaves?


The hysteria over this imagined Hillary as a modern day Bathory is amazing.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 27, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Dude just stfu. You make hilldawg supporters sound sensible.



Those are all facts. You can tell me to shut up all you want but that won't change history

Read, educate yourself. Don't be another bernie bot that follows blindly.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 27, 2016)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/1924_Democratic_National_Convention

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/jimcrow/stories_events_segregation.html


http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/amex/pill/peopleevents/e_eugenics.html



http://observer.com/2016/07/up-next-for-the-fbi-clinton-foundation-corruption/


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hillary is ISIS


"depends on what the definition of is, is"

"is, is"

"is is"

"isis"

"ISIS"

did bill clinton invent ISIS?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 28, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Those are all facts.


nixon was a democrat?

go penetrate yourself with a 9 inch corkscrew dildo.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> "depends on what the definition of is, is"
> 
> "is, is"
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 28, 2016)

It's sad neither party address where "Our" Corp profits/Social Security end up.

http://www.npr.org/2016/04/18/474639376/china-breaks-ground-on-military-base-in-africa


----------



## spandy (Jul 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Nope still giving him my vote.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 28, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Boooooo. Boooooo. Booooo.


Does your ideological purity make it so you don't have to bathe much?

The democratic parties of the Weimar were pure - and they ended up getting a mandatory trip to the showers.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 28, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Does your ideological purity make it so you don't have to bathe much?
> 
> The democratic parties of the Weimar were pure - and they ended up getting a mandatory trip to the showers.


Yeah, this right fuckin here. 

People who grow up in times of peace and stability don't understand just how thin the veneer of civilisation really is.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2016)

And business as usual:

Clinton Donors: Bernie Supporters: Shut Up

http://www.politico.com/story/2016/07/hillary-clinton-donors-bernie-sanders-supporters-226397


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2016)

Jane Sanders: Why Bernie Voters Should Not Get Over It:

http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/features/jane-sanders-why-bernie-voters-shouldnt-get-over-it-w431428


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2016)

Godspeed, Bernie..thread closed.

Bernie Leaves Domocratic Party:

https://www.conservativeoutfitters.com/blogs/news/breaking-bernie-sanders-has-left-the-democratic-party


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 3744449
> 
> Godspeed, Bernie..thread closed.
> 
> ...


He did say "It may be too late" to regain our country.
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/sanders-may-be-too-late-to-save-u.s.-from-billionaires/article/2567788


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 29, 2016)

Snopes


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Snopes


Assange


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Assange


Oh Schuylaar.

Schuylaar

Schuylaar 

Schuylaar.


Wanna have some sex?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oh Schuylaar.
> 
> Schuylaar
> 
> ...


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 3744449
> 
> Godspeed, Bernie..thread closed.
> 
> ...


From the comments section of this article; 

rwinestock  shirley doughty2 days ago


Your questions are good ones Shirley. Follow the money. It takes $3-5 Billion per candidate per general election. No one except Trump has enough seed money. All the rest since the days of Andrew Jackson (and more orchestrated from multinational sources since the 80's and 90's, have need contributions. These collective contributors not only buy the winners in advance but control about 80% of their policies, most particularly through the unfair trade agreements that benefit them and take from us. The last one to successfully buck the system was Teddy Roosevelt. His contributors wrote that they were royally pissed and it never happened again. So, yeah, Hillary and Obama and Bush and Carter should all have/be serving (some life) sentences, but there is no one left to enforce it. Do a quick google search and find that 7 of the top 10 counties in America all surround Washington D.C. The top 3 richest are there as well. Think about that for a second. They are richer than Silicon Valley surrounding counties, richer than L.A. with L.A./Long Beach Harbor, almost all the U.S. television industry, richer than NYC and surrounding counties. Just let that sink in. Are their federal salaries so huge? Not really at all. What we are dealing with are h-u-g-e insertions of offshore cash finding their way in through satellite trust funds to lever legislation, policy, and infrastructure.

In the past 40 years Saudi alone has put out over 100 Billion dollars (mostly to lobby the U.S.) to promote economic and religious favor (almost all mosques built with their money). The Clinton Foundation is 25% Saudi money alone! But that's just the tip of the iceberg. We have several elite class folks--the 1%--who quite literally own 1/2 of the world's derivatives. Again, look it up. That means 99% of the rest of the globe split the rest. With that kind of buying power, these folks systematically choke world governments in hopes of holding all the economic leverage. That is our real battle. Despite the fact that Hillary, Obama, Bush and the like have all climbed into a very cozy bed with them that guarantees those presidents almost life eternal for themselves and families, it is these predator class people that actually control policy at a rapidly climbing pace. It's almost an end game right now, even if Trump were to get in. You must stay focused. This is a closing noose and we must collectively squirm to escape it.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oh Schuylaar.
> 
> Schuylaar
> 
> ...


I'd do her.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> And business as usual:
> 
> Clinton Donors: Bernie Supporters: Shut Up
> 
> http://www.politico.com/story/2016/07/hillary-clinton-donors-bernie-sanders-supporters-226397


Poor them. 

How about all of them involved in this DNC debacle are prosecuted to the full extent of the law? Check financial records for bribes, search these people's phones and question them all under oath.

Disgusting pieces of shit. I had a feeling they were doing this shit too, but for it to be blown wide open like this. We are blessed to have a somewhat free internet that allows for watchdog groups to expose the corruption within government.

The people involved have no moral compass and are unfit to ever hold public office. Shame on them all.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> From the comments section of this article;
> 
> rwinestock  shirley doughty2 days ago
> 
> ...


This wouldn't be happening if people would wake the fuck up and start giving a fuck.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> This wouldn't be happening if people would wake the fuck up and start giving a fuck.


You and Plato are Exactly correct.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oh Schuylaar.
> 
> Schuylaar
> 
> ...


be careful with the psycho chicks. Wake up with no penis and her laughing and screaming BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE, with your penis in her hand


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> be careful with the psycho chicks. Wake up with no penis and her laughing and screaming BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE, with your penis in her hand


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Poor them.
> 
> How about all of them involved in this DNC debacle are prosecuted to the full extent of the law? Check financial records for bribes, search these people's phones and question them all under oath.
> 
> ...


so a few emails are an outrage, but when donald trump says we should torture and execute the innocent family members of ISIS fighters, you somehow think that is worth electing as our commander in chief?

you are exceedingly stupid, hypocritical and unhinged.

go get a fucking lobotomy.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jul 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so a few emails are an outrage, but when donald trump says we should torture and execute the innocent family members of ISIS fighters, you somehow think that is worth electing as our commander in chief?
> 
> you are exceedingly stupid, hypocritical and unhinged.
> 
> go get a fucking lobotomy.



Donald is the only one talking about taking down ISIS. Obama can`t, he spoke his shit already about that JV team, Hillary God-Damn Clinton. can`t go and bury him after he helps her with the Election. ISIS is safe with Democrats in the White House.

Obama let ISIS form claiming it was a joke,...Now he cannot even approach them.

Even you buck should understand if you want ISIS dead, you gotta kill them. There are no innocent family members of ISIS. ISIS should have been eliminated when they took 3/4 of a Country and a 1/4 of another. They still hold them proudly today and are growing.

Fuck Obama and his love for ISIS. Fuck Hillary do nothing god damn Clinton too.

Now about that daughter............


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Donald is the only one talking about taking down ISIS.


demonstrably untrue.



OddBall1st said:


> Obama can`t


demonstrably untrue.



OddBall1st said:


> Obama let ISIS form


ISIS was formed in 2004 you jew hating dipshit.



OddBall1st said:


> if you want ISIS dead, you gotta kill them.


you gonna go kill them, tough guy? i already offered to pay your way out there, jew hater.



OddBall1st said:


> There are no innocent family members of ISIS.


you gonna go kill some women and children then, tough guy?

you're all talk, you jew hating pussy.



OddBall1st said:


> Fuck Hillary do nothing god damn Clinton


you are pathetic and desperate, jew hater.

go die quietly somewhere.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jul 29, 2016)

Yup fucked that post all up. It`s in the little box thingy........


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Yup fucked that post all up. It`s in the little box thingy........


you're too stupid to even type a reply on a message forum, jew hater.

ISIS was formed in 2004. you might as well start blaming obama for katrina if you blame him for ISIS, jew hater.

and you're a pussy too. all talk, but you cower like a pussy when it comes to fighting the scary muslims.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 29, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Donald is the only one talking about taking down ISIS. Obama can`t, he spoke his shit already about that JV team, Hillary God-Damn Clinton. can`t go and bury him after he helps her with the Election. ISIS is safe with Democrats in the White House.
> 
> Obama let ISIS form claiming it was a joke,...Now he cannot even approach them.
> 
> ...



Isis is al-qaeda. It formed in 1989 when Russian troops withdrew from Afghanistan. After Abu Mus‘ab al-Zarqawi died the name changed to isi then isil then in 2014 isis. Reagan has more to do with the formation of isis than obama. I'm not defending obama. I think he's incompetent and the worst president we ever had. I'm just presenting facts.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 29, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Donald is the only one talking about taking down ISIS. Obama can`t, he spoke his shit already about that JV team, Hillary God-Damn Clinton. can`t go and bury him after he helps her with the Election. ISIS is safe with Democrats in the White House.
> 
> Obama let ISIS form claiming it was a joke,...Now he cannot even approach them.
> 
> ...


I forget ...what branch of the service did you serve for your country ? I also would suggest you learn more about ISIS, like which President was in office when they were formed. Hint it was not Obama


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> This wouldn't be happening if people would wake the fuck up and start giving a fuck.



Here's a start. (page 1 of 2,626)
http://lobbying.influenceexplorer.com/lobbying/registrations


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> This wouldn't be happening if people would wake the fuck up and start giving a fuck.


You are the one who doesn't care that Trump stole money in a fraudulent education scam. Or that he raped a child. Four times. In front of people. Yuck


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'd do her.


I'd do you, too.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> be careful with the psycho chicks. Wake up with no penis and her laughing and screaming BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE, with your penis in her hand


You just want it to be your penis.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Isis is al-qaeda. It formed in 1989 when Russian troops withdrew from Afghanistan. After Abu Mus‘ab al-Zarqawi died the name changed to isi then isil then in 2014 isis. Reagan has more to do with the formation of isis than obama. I'm not defending obama. I think he's incompetent and the worst president we ever had. I'm just presenting facts.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_State_of_Iraq_and_the_Levant

Al Qaeda disowned the leader of ISIS because he was too extreme even for them. They currently compete for the same resources and have on occasion made war on each other. ISIS formed as an Al Qaeda-allied group in Iraq but Al Qaeda cut ties with ISIS and its leader in 2014. The formation of the group that became ISIS took place in Iraq, during the occupation by the US, so actually Bush W, the most incompetent US president ever, is the person most responsible for the formation of ISIS. I'm not defending Reagan, just presenting facts.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are the one who doesn't care that Trump stole money in a fraudulent education scam. Or that he raped a child. Four times. In front of people. Yuck



Hillary and bill stole hundreds of millions from the Clinton foundation. when they raised money for Haiti and when they took payments for helping friends get mining rights for uranium.

http://www.businessinsider.com/everything-we-know-about-the-hillary-clinton-russia-uranium-scandal-2015-4


----------



## hyroot (Jul 29, 2016)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/jul/07/donald-trump-sexual-assault-lawsuits-norm-lubow


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Hillary and bill stole hundreds of millions from the Clinton foundation. when they raised money for Haiti and when they took payments for helping friends get mining rights for uranium.


you should call the cops on them instead of just complaining on a pot website then.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Hillary and bill stole hundreds of millions from the Clinton foundation. when they raised money for Haiti and when they took payments for helping friends get mining rights for uranium.


Too funny. The right wingnuts have become a fact free zone. How is it that you know about that theft and nobody has filed charges or brought suit against them? If you had a working brain cell, I'd suggest you think for just one minute about the hordes of political leaders in opposition to Hillary that would seize on that information to rid themselves of the Clintons. Instead, for 25 years, they drag up scandals and spend millions on investigations only to end up with nothing. You guys don't need anything factual to make your claims. But its all just made up shit.

By your standard for making an accusation, I can apply the same standards and accuse Trump of heinous acts, only there are real trials set to go over allegations of fraud and child rape by Trump. Using your standards I can absolutely say that Trump committed criminal fraud and raped a child. Four times. In front of people. Yuck.

A big difference between my allegations and yours is mine might actually be proven true and end up in a conviction. Yours is just made up shit..


----------



## hyroot (Jul 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Too funny. The right wingnuts have become a fact free zone. How is it that you know about that theft and nobody has filed charges or brought suit against them? If you had a working brain cell, I'd suggest you think for just one minute about the hordes of political leaders in opposition to Hillary that would seize on that information to rid themselves of the Clintons. Instead, for 25 years, they drag up scandals and spend millions on investigations only to end up with nothing. You guys don't need anything factual to make your claims. But its all just made up shit.
> 
> By your standard for making an accusation, I can apply the same standards and accuse Trump of heinous acts, only there are real trials set to go over allegations of fraud and child rape by Trump. Using your standards I can absolutely say that Trump committed criminal fraud and raped a child. Four times. In front of people. Yuck.
> 
> A big difference between my allegations and yours is mine might actually be proven true and end up in a conviction. Yours is just made up shit..



Charges don't come up because of power and secrets.. All the people that were to testify turned up dead. coincidence? look at the perjury and fraud investigation and Hillary was even caught committing election fraud. anyone one else would have have been sentenced to life for what Hillary has done. There's plenty for evidence. Everyone is paid off in one way or another. Look at the congressional hearings with comy. The FBI only investigated her intent. Ignorance doesn't excuse breaking the law. In hillary's case it does. Regardless of lack of convictions and charges. That doesn't make what she did not existent. There's plenty of evidence to support what she did. but the Clinton's are too powerful.

There's no evidence of rape. There's little evidence scamming from a university. that wouldn't be the first university or trade school to scam people. how many people have degrees and can't get a job in their field. essentially that's what the trump university scandal is about

Even Hillary got her position as Secretary of state in exchange for her endorsement for Obama on 2008


----------



## OddBall1st (Jul 29, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Isis is al-qaeda. It formed in 1989 when Russian troops withdrew from Afghanistan. After Abu Mus‘ab al-Zarqawi died the name changed to isi then isil then in 2014 isis. Reagan has more to do with the formation of isis than obama. I'm not defending obama. I think he's incompetent and the worst president we ever had. I'm just presenting facts.



No it`s not AQ.

ISIS was nothing to the world until the US sent the pretenders to hate Assad weapons to mount an attack of small cal.

ISIS was officially recognized after taking territory by brute force. ISIS still holds this territory today.

The Chemical strategy was to push Syria to the sea and let them go out to sea, in Country would be costly. Iraq was plan B. Plane A went the way of the do-do after Obama put a sizable Navy task force off the coast of Cypress with enough T-Hawks to cripple the region for a year or more. Putin Hates Chem. Weps. personally and offered a quick temperature increase for the day if they did not hand them over to him to destroy. Our boarder was not in danger of the Chemicals. His are. Those are true stories.

So plan B went into action and the size of territory was surprisingly larger than plan A. The Islamic State was born after accepting that Turkey on one side and Iran on the other with Kuwait being down there with the Saudi`s,...was better than taking on NATO on one side, and the Iranian Artillery on the other.


Nother true story,.... We got conned, used, lied to, and then betrayed, stolen from but never thanked to create the Islamic State Hostilities. After seizing Armor from Iraqis that borrowed them from the Kuait stores,...several other cities have fallen, and some have been lost. Nothing from any Super-Power to crush them on site and prevent the last 4 years.

My statement stands, Only Trump has threatened to destroy ISIS with US Military.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jul 29, 2016)

Oooops, almost three years,...sorry, stoned and all.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jul 29, 2016)

Within six months, ISIS had a Capital, Currency, Flag, Citizenry, Army,, (no AF or Navy) Territory with open boarders.


That`s not and never will be AQ. It`s the Islamic State.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 29, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Charges don't come up because of power and secrets.. All the people that were to testify turned up dead. coincidence? look at the perjury and fraud investigation and Hillary was even caught committing election fraud. anyone one else would have have been sentenced to life for what Hillary has done. There's plenty for evidence. Everyone is paid off in one way or another. Look at the congressional hearings with comy. The FBI only investigated her intent. Ignorance doesn't excuse breaking the law. In hillary's case it does. Regardless of lack of convictions and charges. That doesn't make what she did not existent. There's plenty of evidence to support what she did. but the Clinton's are too powerful.
> 
> There's no evidence of rape. There's little evidence scamming from a university. that wouldn't be the first university or trade school to scam people. how many people have degrees and can't get a job in their field. essentially that's what the trump university scandal is about
> 
> Even Hillary got her position as Secretary of state in exchange for her endorsement for Obama on 2008


You are so wildly full of shit it's cringe worthy.

Your ideological commitments are the product of thwarted development, pathetic delusion, plain low brow ignorance. Get back to discussing something where you dont stink the place up with rabid vomit scent..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Hillary was even caught committing election fraud.


so when is the trial?



hyroot said:


> There's no evidence of rape.


except, of course, for the witness to the fact that donald trump raped a 13 year old minor four times at the residence of a convicted pedophile.



hyroot said:


> There's little evidence scamming from a university. that wouldn't be the first university or trade school to scam people. how many people have degrees and can't get a job in their field. essentially that's what the trump university scandal is about


trump university gave out degrees? 

i thought they just gave out a big cardboard cutout of trump.

did you know that nixon was a democrat?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 29, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You just want it to be your penis.


You'd feel my Bern.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 29, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Isis is al-qaeda. It formed in 1989 when Russian troops withdrew from Afghanistan. After Abu Mus‘ab al-Zarqawi died the name changed to isi then isil then in 2014 isis. Reagan has more to do with the formation of isis than obama. I'm not defending obama. I think he's incompetent and the worst president we ever had. I'm just presenting facts.


Youre just "presenting facts" how is your third grade, racist, creation camp opinion factual? Delusional fuck, you spout appalling bullshit that no adult would utter among civilized, adults.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_State_of_Iraq_and_the_Levant
> 
> Al Qaeda disowned the leader of ISIS because he was too extreme even for them. They currently compete for the same resources and have on occasion made war on each other. ISIS formed as an Al Qaeda-allied group in Iraq but Al Qaeda cut ties with ISIS and its leader in 2014. The formation of the group that became ISIS took place in Iraq, during the occupation by the US, so actually Bush W, the most incompetent US president ever, is the person most responsible for the formation of ISIS. I'm not defending Reagan, just presenting facts.


George Dubbya. Worst president of my lifetime, perhaps even in the entire history of the US.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Charges don't come up because of power and secrets.. All the people that were to testify turned up dead. coincidence? look at the perjury and fraud investigation and Hillary was even caught committing election fraud. anyone one else would have have been sentenced to life for what Hillary has done. There's plenty for evidence. Everyone is paid off in one way or another. Look at the congressional hearings with comy. The FBI only investigated her intent. Ignorance doesn't excuse breaking the law. In hillary's case it does. Regardless of lack of convictions and charges. That doesn't make what she did not existent. There's plenty of evidence to support what she did. but the Clinton's are too powerful.
> 
> There's no evidence of rape. There's little evidence scamming from a university. that wouldn't be the first university or trade school to scam people. how many people have degrees and can't get a job in their field. essentially that's what the trump university scandal is about
> 
> Even Hillary got her position as Secretary of state in exchange for her endorsement for Obama on 2008


Nope, not a shred of evidence has come forward to prove Hillary has been guilty of any of the crimes that right wing nuts have been baying about. The Republican controlled Congress has subpoena power as well as power to give immunity to witnesses/force testimony. You are living the simple right wing fact free life of a conspiracy theorist. Just like other right wingers you don't understand sentencing precedent either. What Clinton was guilty of would have triggered employee reprimand but she's not working for the govt any more. I'm not saying she did no wrong but nothing like what you say. But you need no proof. By your standard, all one needs to decide guilt is an accusation.

So, by your standard, Trump is a criminal fraudster and child rapist. He raped a child. Four times. In front of people. Yuck.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2016)

hyroot said:


> There's little evidence scamming from a university. that wouldn't be the first university or trade school to scam people. how many people have degrees and can't get a job in their field. essentially that's what the trump university scandal is about


It's your and Trump's word against the New York Attorney General. Take it up with him. 

*New York AG: Trump U 'really a fraud from beginning to end'*

Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2016/06/eric-schneiderman-trump-university-fraud-223812#ixzz4FrJ0IpIY 
Follow us: @politico on Twitter | Politico on Facebook

_“In New York, we have laws against business fraud, we have laws against consumer fraud,” Schneiderman told ABC’s George Stephanopoulos on “Good Morning America,” when asked which specific laws the Manhattan mogul broke in New York state, which filed a lawsuit against Trump in 2013. “We have a law against running an illegal unlicensed university. This never was a university. The fraud started with the name of the organization, and you can’t just go around saying this is the George Stephanopoulos Law Firm/Hospital/University without actually qualifying and registering, so it was really a fraud from beginning to end.”

Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2016/06/eric-schneiderman-trump-university-fraud-223812#ixzz4FrIdVLjE 
Follow us: @politico on Twitter | Politico on Facebook_

That fucker bilked tens of thousands of dollars from people who thought he was going to teach them how to make money in real estate. They trusted him and in some cases were encouraged to borrow money so they could take advantage of his "special offer, believe me". You just sweep it all under the rug and spout tired hackney ginned up charges against Hillary that have gone nowhere when given intense scrutiny by her political rivals. What a chump you are. Your belief isn't the same thing as a fact.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> "special offer, believe me"


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


too funny that


----------



## hyroot (Jul 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> It's your and Trump's word against the New York Attorney General. Take it up with him.
> 
> *New York AG: Trump U 'really a fraud from beginning to end'*
> 
> ...


you cant cite politico . They lost all credibility this past week with the dnc email leaks 

read #4

http://usuncut.com/politics/dnc-leaks-9-emails/


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> too funny that


FINALLY

the excitement for tim kaine is starting to build.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 30, 2016)

hyroot said:


> you cant cite politico . They lost all credibility this past week with the dnc email leaks
> 
> read #4
> 
> http://usuncut.com/politics/dnc-leaks-9-emails/


CRINGE


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2016)

hyroot said:


> you cant cite politico . They lost all credibility this past week with the dnc email leaks
> 
> read #4
> 
> http://usuncut.com/politics/dnc-leaks-9-emails/


derp

I posted quotes from the New York Attorney General that he made in an ABC article. You think that the folks at Politico just made that shit up? Factual reporting is not something you see very often in right wing media, so I can understand your skepticism. You are more comfortable with truthy articles not ones with facts in them.

How about CNN? Well now, looky there, when a media source quotes the same attorney general, the story is remarkably consistent. They talked to the AG and actually repeated his words verbatim. Imagine that!

http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/02/politics/eric-schneiderman-attorney-general-trump-university-fraud/
*N.Y. attorney general on Trump University: 'This is straight up fraud'*
*(CNN)New York's attorney general, who is leading a lawsuit against Trump University there, made his view of the case clear on Thursday: "It's fraud. This is straight up fraud."
*
Or how about pulling up the story from ABC interview that was referenced by Politico? Direct quotes from the same interview of the same AG have exactly the same words in them. As if the AG actually said it. Imagine that!

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/ny-attorney-general-slams-trump-university-fraud-beginning/story?id=39552689
*NY Attorney General Slams Trump University as 'Fraud From Beginning to End'*

_*“We have laws against running an illegal, unlicensed university. This never was a university. The fraud started with the name of the organization,” he said. “It was really a fraud from beginning to end.”*_

A video of the interview can be accessed via the abc news link posted above.

Again, 

That fucker bilked tens of thousands of dollars from people who thought he was going to teach them how to make money in real estate. They trusted him and in some cases were encouraged to borrow money so they could take advantage of his "special offer, believe me". You just sweep it all under the rug and spout tired hackney ginned up charges against Hillary that have gone nowhere when given intense scrutiny by her political rivals. What a chump you are. Your belief isn't the same thing as a fact.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 30, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You just want it to be your penis.


No man wants his penis cut off Ms Bobbitt. 
and putting menstrual blood in his chili will not make him love you, nor make him write in Bernie. Stop being a psycho chick


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 30, 2016)

hyroot said:


> you cant cite politico . They lost all credibility this past week with the dnc email leaks
> 
> read #4
> 
> http://usuncut.com/politics/dnc-leaks-9-emails/


I'll just respond with the first comment from the post from Bobby Smythe:

They have in effect committed treason against the people, against our country. They should ALL be arrested for treason and treated as traitors are treated: with the death penalty, along with the participating poll workers that helped in the election fraud! These would not be hard to identify. Do it.

Do your damn jobs, government officials!! You are working for US, not them. Protect our most basic right and our country!! Arrest them!! Hillary, dnc officials as identified in the emails and those and poll workers responsible in the election fraud. Do your JOBS!!

_______________________________________

Do your fucking jobs! ~Schuylaar


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 30, 2016)

londonfog said:


> No man wants his penis cut off Ms Bobbitt.
> and putting menstrual blood in his chili will not make him love you, nor make him write in Bernie. Stop being a psycho chick


Psycho is as psycho does..if it's from men, it's funny and if it's from a woman?.. Quit while you're ahead, your double standard is showing.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so a few emails are an outrage, but when donald trump says we should torture and execute the innocent family members of ISIS fighters, you somehow think that is worth electing as our commander in chief?
> 
> you are exceedingly stupid, hypocritical and unhinged.
> 
> go get a fucking lobotomy.


A few emails? This is not tit for tat, Bucky. If the situation were reversed, you'd be all over Sanders on behalf of Clinton. 

Don't try to un-muddy the Clinton waters with Trump tsunami.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're too stupid to even type a reply on a message forum, jew hater.
> 
> ISIS was formed in 2004. you might as well start blaming obama for katrina if you blame him for ISIS, jew hater.
> 
> and you're a pussy too. all talk, but you cower like a pussy when it comes to fighting the scary muslims.


Jew Hater = DNC


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Jew Hater = DNC


????


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 30, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Jew Hater = DNC


Now that's a leap in logic.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> ????


What do you call people when they question someone's faith that happens to be Jewish?

It's called pulling da Jew card.

If Sanders were of Christian heritage?

Please ask yourselves..Where are the religious requirements in the constitution?

Can you tell me why or why not they are there?

Frankly, I'm embarrassed by the DNC and am glad I'm no longer part of.

You cannot dispute this- all you have to do is read what has been exposed by Wiki.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What do you call people when they question someone's faith that happens to be Jewish?
> 
> It's called pulling da Jew card.
> 
> ...


How about if we find out what the person who you are so outraged for said?

http://cnnpressroom.blogs.cnn.com/2016/07/24/sanders-im-not-atheist-its-an-outrage/

*Sanders responds to DNC e-mail leak: *_Well, I think it's outrageous, but it is not a great shock to me. I think, as I said, it's what we talked about six months ago. I mean, there's no question to my mind and I think no question to any objective observer's mind that the DNC was supporting Hillary Clinton, was in opposition to our campaign. So, I'm not quite shocked by this. And that is why many, many months ago, I made it clear that I thought Debbie Wasserman Schultz should resign, should step down, not only because of the prejudice I think they showed during the campaign, but also because I think we need a new leadership of the Democratic Party which is going to open up that party to working people, to young people, to have the kind of vitality we need to not only win the presidency, but gain control of the Senate and the House as well.

[TAPPER] Senator, what is your personal response, though, to having your faith questioned like that by a fellow Democrat? Well, you are now a Democrat, or you were a Democratic candidate, but by somebody supposedly neutral and theoretically on your team? 

[SANDERS] Well, first of all, I am not an atheist. But aside from all of that, I mean, it is an outrage and sad that you would have people in important positions in the DNC trying to undermine my campaign. It goes without saying the function of the DNC is to represent all of the candidates, to be fair and even-minded.But, again, I - we discussed this many, many months ago on this show. So, what is revealed now is not a shock to me. I think the focus, though, that I am going to go forward on right now is to make sure that Donald Trump, perhaps the worst Republican candidate in the modern history of this country, somebody by temperament, somebody by ideology must not become president of the United States. I'm going to do everything I can to defeat him, to elect Hillary Clinton, and to keep focusing, keep focusing on the real issues facing the American people. And that is the decline of the American middle class going on for 40 years, massive levels of income and wealth inequality.And I will tell you, Jake, that I'm proud that, in the Democratic platform that was passed a few weeks ago, we are making some real progress. We're talking about breaking up the large banks on Wall Street who have been ripping off the American people for years. 
_
The transcript goes on and is worth reading to get Bernie's take on what happened and what he's advocating going forward.

This is the guy you and I wanted to see sitting in the White House next year. He didn't win, not because of the fucking dumbshit moves the DNC made but for the very real head start that Hillary had and that Bernie wasn't able to overcome. He's not talking like you at all. He sees opportunity where you, to my eye, see bitterness and retreat.

Bernie has brought fresh new people and energy into this election and sees the promise for the future if the people who listened to his ideas stay and work on those issues. He's a realist and an adult. That does not mean there should be no outrage. Nor does it mean that what he worked for was defeated, as long as people stay on task to support his ideas and effort.

I don't say it as well as he can but if you've been reading what I've been posting, ever since April 15, when Bernie lost Super Tuesday, what I've been saying matches up very well with what Bernie is saying and doing now.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> FINALLY
> 
> the excitement for tim kaine is starting to build.


I liked the guy's manner, attitude and what he said during his speech at the convention. I so much am looking forward to his debate with Pence.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 30, 2016)

So Bernie's earnest endorsement of the party's choice gets him plenty of juice going forward, plus the undeniable power that comes from having an army of supporters available to support your causes. As a life long political operative and a sitting- not to mention extremely popular and well known- United States Senator, he'll have a good long time in a position of great influence, with the backing of a grateful president.

I was pissed at the convention. I'm beginning to see the longer view now.

He had nothing to lose by running and even though he didn't actually win the presidency he's now a household name. That's a big step forward into the limelight from where he's been. With skill, that can translate into great influence. 

Well played.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So Bernie's earnest endorsement of the party's choice gets him plenty of juice going forward, plus the undeniable power that comes from having an army of supporters available to support your causes. As a life long political operative and a sitting- not to mention extremely popular and well known- United States Senator, he'll have a good long time in a position of great influence, with the backing of a grateful president.
> 
> I was pissed at the convention. I'm beginning to see the longer view now.
> 
> ...


Or it might be pissed away into irrelevance. Not sure Hillary can stick to his platform while moving toward the center for a general election. Changing her mind was never difficult though.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So Bernie's earnest endorsement of the party's choice gets him plenty of juice going forward, plus the undeniable power that comes from having an army of supporters available to support your causes. As a life long political operative and a sitting- not to mention extremely popular and well known- United States Senator, he'll have a good long time in a position of great influence, with the backing of a grateful president.
> 
> I was pissed at the convention. I'm beginning to see the longer view now.
> 
> ...


Longer view ? How long do you think Bernie has to live, before he dies of natural causes ?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Jul 31, 2016)

Maybe Sanders and Ron Paul can go live in seperate sides of the same retarded nursing home.

HILLARY 2016


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 31, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Maybe Sanders and Ron Paul can go live in seperate sides of the same retarded nursing home.
> 
> HILLARY 2016


Your are not really doing her any favors are you?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 31, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> How about if we find out what the person who you are so outraged for said?
> 
> http://cnnpressroom.blogs.cnn.com/2016/07/24/sanders-im-not-atheist-its-an-outrage/
> 
> ...


Bernie's legacy belongs to him to do with as he wishes..just like my vote.

In fact, Sanders is doing precisely what has been done to him..ignoring the rhetoric..these are the very same who ignored his pleas of voter fraud and media collusion..Sanders is giving them a dose of their own medicine.

It's a shame that someone such as he, is an aberration on the political landscape instead of the norm.

You cannot expect those with moral compass to support those without.

I'm NOT with her.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 31, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Maybe Sanders and Ron Paul can go live in seperate sides of the same retarded nursing home.
> 
> HILLARY 2016


They already do; the old folk's home in this case is called the US Senate. Amazingly enough, there's even segregated seating.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Bernie's legacy belongs to him to do with as he wishes..just like my vote.
> 
> In fact, Sanders is doing precisely what has been done to him..ignoring the rhetoric..these are the very same who ignored his pleas of voter fraud and media collusion..Sanders is giving them a dose of their own medicine.
> 
> ...


You can hang onto your bitterness if you choose. Your sweeping conclusion that those who choose differently from you have no moral compass is exactly wrong, however.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> They already do; the old folk's home in this case is called the US Senate. Amazingly enough, there's even segregated seating.


Segregation?

Men from women I'll bet.

There are no ladies rooms outside the the floor..the women must take stairs or elevator to theirs.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 31, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Segregation?
> 
> Men from women I'll bet.
> 
> There are no ladies rooms outside the the floor..the women must take stairs or elevator to theirs.


Perhaps we need a majority of women in office to vote to change the sign on said restroom to 'Ladies only'. I bet that would change a few minds!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 31, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You can hang onto your bitterness if you choose. Your sweeping conclusion that those who choose differently from you have no moral compass is exactly wrong, however.


Truth and honesty are part of a moral compass; to choose differently? Yes, therefore, there is broken moral compass.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Truth and honesty are part of a moral compass; to choose differently? Yes, therefore, there is broken moral compass.


My moral compass is just fine. You are talking like some zealot high priest, who claims theirs is the only way to righteousness.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 31, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> My moral compass is just fine. You are talking like some zealot high priest, who claims theirs is the only way to righteousness.


Mrs Clinton may be many things, but a path to righteousness she ain't, lol


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Mrs Clinton may be many things, but a path to righteousness she ain't, lol


I choose my own path, make my choices in a complex world. I listen to others but make my own choices. To say that I've decided to choose to support Hillary Clinton -- because a country run by Donald Trump is an inconceivably awful scenario to me -- means my moral compass is broken has pushed Sky into the category of zealot.

I'm in pretty good company when it comes to my choice. Including Bernie.. Are all of their moral compasses broken too @schuylaar ?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 31, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I choose my own path, make my choices in a complex world. I listen to others but make my own choices. To say that I've decided to choose to support Hillary Clinton -- because a country run by Donald Trump is an inconceivably awful scenario to me -- means my moral compass is broken has pushed Sky into the category of zealot.
> 
> I'm in pretty good company when it comes to my choice. Including Bernie.. Are all of their moral compasses broken too @schuylaar ?


I respect your choice and your right to make it how you see fit.

I'm well and thoroughly over zealotry in politics, as it's almost always used to usher in someone odious.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Jul 31, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What do you call people when they question someone's faith that happens to be Jewish?
> 
> It's called pulling da Jew card.
> 
> ...


Weren't you Republican then Independent and by your own stupidity NOT a Democrat, so you couldn't even vote for your saviour Burned-Out Sanders?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 31, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Weren't you Republican then Independent and by your own stupidity NOT a Democrat, so you couldn't even vote for your saviour Burned-Out Sanders?


Gee, no bias there...

Nevermind a bad case of the stupids.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Jul 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Gee, no bias there...
> 
> Nevermind a bad case of the stupids.


It's Trump or Hillary.

Suggesting anything else is a "bad case of the stupids".


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> It's Trump or Hillary.
> 
> Suggesting anything else is a "bad case of the stupids".


get the fuck out of here sockpuppet. anybody that needs to cover their history is announcing that they are not worth talking to.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I respect your choice and your right to make it how you see fit.
> 
> I'm well and thoroughly over zealotry in politics, as it's almost always used to usher in someone odious.


exactly where I'm coming from. Zealots are a cancer on humanity. Doesn't matter what politics or morality they push.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Jul 31, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> get the fuck out of here sockpuppet. anybody that needs to cover their history is announcing that they are not worth talking to.


??

I just joined here.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> ??
> 
> I just joined here.


well then, let me be the first to put you on ignore, sockpuppet.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Jul 31, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> well then, let me be the first to put you on ignore, sockpuppet.


Such a friendly bunch on here, I just wanted to talk about Hillary 2016


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 31, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Such a friendly bunch on here, I just wanted to talk about Hillary 2016


No you didn't, you started out by smearing a popular candidate. Then you freaked out when I called you out on your obvious bias.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Jul 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No you didn't, you started out by smearing a popular candidate. Then you freaked out when I called you out on your obvious bias.


To be a "candidate" don't you have to be nominated?

We need to focus on taking down Adolf Trump, a bit of perspective is key.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 31, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> To be a "candidate" don't you have to be nominated?
> 
> We need to focus on taking down Adolf Trump, a bit of perspective is key.


No, Mr Sanders was a candidate for 14 months before the convention. He's just not the nominee.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 31, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> My moral compass is just fine. You are talking like some zealot high priest, who claims theirs is the only way to righteousness.


You don't think trustworthiness to be part of the qualifications for President?

It is- which is why they ask the question when polling- which is how we know Clinton's trustworthy is -68%

It's important to SOME.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 31, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Weren't you Republican then Independent and by your own stupidity NOT a Democrat, so you couldn't even vote for your saviour Burned-Out Sanders?


Aren't you someones sock that got the boot, have no life, and are saddling us with YOU?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Jul 31, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Aren't you someones sock that got the boot, have no life, and are saddling us with YOU?


What are you talking about?

Maybe I just read the thread?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 31, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Such a friendly bunch on here, I just wanted to talk about Hillary 2016


That threads down the hall to the right.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 31, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> Maybe I just read the thread?


I'm answering your post.

Once again it's your turn.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Weren't you Republican then Independent and by your own stupidity NOT a Democrat, so you couldn't even vote for your saviour Burned-Out Sanders?





SneekyNinja said:


> ??
> 
> I just joined here.


lol.

not so "sneeky".


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 31, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> lol.
> 
> not so "sneeky".


NOICE!


----------



## SneekyNinja (Jul 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> NOICE!


Or it was stated earlier in this very thread...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Or it was stated earlier in this very thread...


if you tell us who you were, we probably won't bash you so hard.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 31, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> if you tell us who you were, we probably won't bash you so hard.


I'm not promising anything. If he keeps spewing racist rhetoric, I'll keep calling him out. 

I don't even care if he's running for the presidency.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 31, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> lol.
> 
> not so "sneeky".


Really.

Git it, Bucky!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2016)

i just took a giant dump.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Jul 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not promising anything. If he keeps spewing racist rhetoric, I'll keep calling him out.
> 
> I don't even care if he's running for the presidency.


Yeah, I'm Donald Trump...telling people to support Hillary.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You don't think trustworthiness to be part of the qualifications for President?
> 
> It is- which is why they ask the question when polling- which is how we know Clinton's trustworthy is -68%
> 
> It's important to SOME.


She's running against somebody who is a whole lot less trustworthy. I know you hate that fact but there it is. Bernie know this, Chomsky knows it, I'm in good company. Not saying what you should do. Just saying there is another way to look at this problem than in bitterness.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> My moral compass is just fine. You are talking like some zealot high priest, who claims theirs is the only way to righteousness.


Don't flatter yourself, I wasn't talking about you.

This is about Hillary Clinton.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 1, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Don't flatter yourself, I wasn't talking about you.
> 
> This is about Hillary Clinton.


So can this thread be locked now since Burned-Out Sanders has an exactly 0% chance of becoming President this year?

Nature will probably save us from him running again in 4 years at least.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Don't flatter yourself, I wasn't talking about you.
> 
> This is about Hillary Clinton.


You are a bitter zealot and know nothing about Hillary's "moral compass".


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 1, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> So can this thread be locked now since Burned-Out Sanders has an exactly 0% chance of becoming President this year?
> 
> Nature will probably save us from him running again in 4 years at least.


I vote no. Mr Sanders will continue to be influential in the presidential race and beyond and this is as good a place as any to continue that discussion.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I vote no. Mr Sanders will continue to be influential in the presidential race and beyond and this is as good a place as any to continue that discussion.


Maybe I'll start an "Official Bernie Sanders disappears into obscurity again" thread then?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 1, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> So can this thread be locked now since Burned-Out Sanders has an exactly 0% chance of becoming President this year?
> 
> Nature will probably save us from him running again in 4 years at least.


Don't you have anything better to do, FDD?

Perhaps lecturing college campuses on the evils of MMJ dealing and partners who give you up..oh, wait! that was you.

oh @doublejj..


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are a bitter zealot and know nothing about Hillary's "moral compass".


Maybe not, but I sure as hell know how to tell the truth, something the Clinton's as a whole know nothing about.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 1, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Don't you have anything better to do, FDD?
> 
> Perhaps lecturing college campuses on the evils of MMJ dealing and partners who give you up..oh, wait! that was you.
> 
> oh @doublejj..


Who/what is FDD?

Is that some kind of Govt Agency?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 1, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Don't you have anything better to do, FDD?
> 
> Perhaps lecturing college campuses on the evils of MMJ dealing and partners who give you up..oh, wait! that was you.
> 
> oh @doublejj..


C'mon sky, as I predicted, you'll be pulling the lever for Hilldawg come November, isn't that right? You're a lib, be honest, her corruption and dishonesty really don't mean shit to you, do they?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 1, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> C'mon sky, as I predicted, you'll be pulling the lever for Hilldawg come November, isn't that right? You're a lib, be honest, her corruption and dishonesty really don't mean shit to you, do they?


From what I read on this thread, she didn't even vote for her God, Colonel Sanders.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 1, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> C'mon sky, as I predicted, you'll be pulling the lever for Hilldawg come November, isn't that right? You're a lib, be honest, her corruption and dishonesty really don't mean shit to you, do they?


I'll answer for her, of course not.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 1, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Maybe I'll start an "Official Bernie Sanders disappears into obscurity again" thread then?


Sure. You start.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Sure. You start.


Probably best to request this fanboy behemoth of failure is locked and retired to history, like Bernie.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 1, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


>


Hahaha, I just thought I'd throw that in. I have no emotional attachment to this thread.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 1, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> May I suggest that you're a filthy idiot cunt?
> I'm pretty sure that's an accurate statement.
> I'm so tired of hateful trolls like you. Go find something useful to do with your life. Like ending it.
> You are spending time complaining about someone who has done more with their life than your entire family will accomplish for 5 generations, and it does not make you a "big man" or whatever the fuck you think you are.
> ...


Yeah, I'm kind of with you here.

It seems those who really hate Bernie have a lot of personality flaws.

That probability climbs towards a certainty when Chump supporters are considered.

Their politics simply appeal to different levels of human character.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yeah, I'm kind of with you here.
> 
> It seems those who really hate Bernie have a lot of personality flaws.
> 
> ...


I don't understand how anyone would dislike Bernie. I don't understand how anyone likes Trump. I don't understand how anyone who was supporting Bernie is not going to support Hillary now.
I really don't understand a lot of things


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 1, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I don't understand how anyone who was supporting Bernie is not going to support Hillary now.


She cheated

If it wasn't for that, I would


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> She's running against somebody who is a whole lot less trustworthy. I know you hate that fact but there it is. Bernie know this, Chomsky knows it, I'm in good company. Not saying what you should do. Just saying there is another way to look at this problem than in bitterness.





schuylaar said:


> Don't flatter yourself, I wasn't talking about you.
> 
> This is about Hillary Clinton.


He's really sensitive about being perceived as a fool.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He's really sensitive about being perceived as a fool.


Trump thinks part of your family are rapist, murderers and drug dealers. Why did your husband get kicked out of the service, causing you to apply for welfare.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> She cheated
> 
> If it wasn't for that, I would


I forget. How did Hillary cheat again


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I forget. How did Hillary cheat again


Her campaign colluded with members of the media and the DNC


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I forget. How did Hillary cheat again


Rawn Pawl!


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Her campaign colluded with members of the media



So, basically what every dem for the last 40-50+ years has done against pubs? Every fucking person and organization with your liberal mindset is crooked as fuck...every single one of you. Your tears of hypocrisy go down like a fine wine.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 1, 2016)

This is all off topic spam.

This thread is about Bernie Sanders 2016.

Please try keep posts on topic.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Her campaign colluded with members of the media and the DNC


could you supply proof of this. How did HILLARY do this ?


----------



## londonfog (Aug 1, 2016)

Bernie is with her. He is happy now


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> could you supply proof of this. How did HILLARY do this ?


I said members of her campaign did it, that implicates her


----------



## londonfog (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I said members of her campaign did it, that implicates her


actually it does not unless she directly or indirectly told them to. Are you responsible for everything your employers do ...assuming you are a business owner


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> actually it does not unless she directly or indirectly told them to. Are you responsible for everything your employers do ...assuming you are a business owner


Regardless of your opinion, members of her campaign cheated to benefit Clinton. So if your employees are dealing drugs out of your laundromat and giving it to you, yes you will be held responsible whether you "directly or indirectly" told them to do it or not


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> actually it does not unless she directly or indirectly told them to. Are you responsible for everything your employers do ...assuming you are a business owner


Slightly off topic.

Uh, when you set up an unsecure server, what subsequently gets sent on it by your minions is most definitely your responsibility. No unsecure server, no way for it to happen as it did.

She should be in chains, I love that she's going to be President. She perfectly represents the libs in this country, a deceitful, corrupt, negligent, selfish, bought and paid for scumbag, who had to cheat to beat an old commie in the primaries. Priceless.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> So, basically what every dem for the last 40-50+ years has done against pubs? Every fucking person and organization with your liberal mindset is crooked as fuck...every single one of you. Your tears of hypocrisy go down like a fine wine.


then why are you the one who is crying?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Her campaign colluded with members of the media and the DNC


You say "her campaign", what I read was it was "the DNC" colluded with the media. Did anybody actually find Hillary's approval for this?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Maybe not, but I sure as hell know how to tell the truth, something the Clinton's as a whole know nothing about.


So, Hillary's statements aren't 100% truth, more like 65% or something like that according to fact check. I don't think you'd like the grade a fact checker would put on you. Remember when you got on my case for saying that Hillary had too large a lead back in early May? All I was saying at the time was Sanders needed to pull nearly perfect numbers. I mean it was like I'd just shot your favorite puppy or something. 

What I'm saying is, I like you and am glad for your enthusiasm but facts elude you.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 1, 2016)

Members of the DNC colluded with members of the media to influence a Clinton victory, whether Clinton approved of it or not is irrelevant. If me, you and Buck are playing monopoly and I, as the banker, give Buck twice as much money to start, whether he knows it or not, the game was rigged and his win would not be legitimate


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He's really sensitive about being perceived as a fool.


I once read a short essay by a Sci Fi writer who explained that it is impossible for an author of a novel or story to credibly write from the perspective of a member of an alien species that is many times more intelligent than the author.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Members of the DNC colluded with members of the media to influence a Clinton victory, whether Clinton approved of it or not is irrelevant. If me, you and Buck are playing monopoly and I, as the banker, give Buck twice as much money to start, whether he knows it or not, the game was rigged and his win would not be legitimate


Jeez, you are getting all truthy on us now Paddy. I thought truthy stuff was the realm of the right wing. What you just presented in your first sentence was your opinion as fact. Stop it. Or you'll start sounding like Gingrich.

The other bit, well yes it's true that Hillary started out with an advantage. Hillary had a 25 year lead on Sanders. Sanders didn't do the right things early enough. This is Hillary's fault?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2016)

sanders has never lifted a finger to help down-ballot nominees. that's why the democratic party in general favored hillary over bernie.

bernie was not a team player.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Regardless of your opinion, members of her campaign cheated to benefit Clinton. So if your employees are dealing drugs out of your laundromat and giving it to you, yes you will be held responsible whether you "directly or indirectly" told them to do it or not


If my employee was dealing drugs out of my laundromats, I would have nothing to do with it. I have had a situation close to this. The idiot was busted and I let him go ASAP. You know why I did not get in trouble, because I had nothing to do with it and he was just using anywhere to sell his extacy pills. So try again.
What did HILLARY do to cheat ?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Jeez, you are getting all truthy on us now Paddy. I thought truthy stuff was the realm of the right wing. What you just presented in your first sentence was your opinion as fact. Stop it. Or you'll start sounding like Gingrich.
> 
> The other bit, well yes it's true that Hillary started out with an advantage. Hillary had a 25 year lead on Sanders. Sanders didn't do the right things early enough. This is Hillary's fault?


The evidence has already been posted in the DNC Email Leak thread

The writer from Politico sending his article to members of the DNC for approval before publication, DWS demanding an apology from Mika Brzezinski through a direct line to the president of MSNBC, members of the DNC deciding which reporter to give the news to in order to "control the narrative", members of the DNC complaining _others_ are complaining the primary is rigged and conspiring to complain to their producers to get it stopped, giving Jake Tapper direct questions to ask during debates, and even one from the DNC Deputy National Press Secretary, Christina Freundlich, requesting to pull a commentary segment from MSNBC that discusses the relationship between the DNC and the Clinton campaign, heavily implying they knew exactly what they were doing the entire time, and many more

Clinton started out with an advantage and the DNC cheated. The sad thing is she most likely would have won just with the advantage without the DNCs help, they didn't need to cheat


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Jeez, you are getting all truthy on us now Paddy. I thought truthy stuff was the realm of the right wing. What you just presented in your first sentence was your opinion as fact. Stop it. Or you'll start sounding like Gingrich.
> 
> The other bit, well yes it's true that Hillary started out with an advantage. Hillary had a 25 year lead on Sanders. Sanders didn't do the right things early enough. This is Hillary's fault?


The facts on the ground are inescapable; the DNC and the Clinton campaign colluded in ways large and small to ensure the proper candidate advanced. There just isn't any doubt there. 

Trying to create doubt and controversy out of clearly settled arguments is a right wing tactic.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 1, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> I'll answer for her, of course not.



Nixon's rolling in his grave right now..


----------



## londonfog (Aug 1, 2016)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Slightly off topic.
> 
> Uh, when you set up an unsecure server, what subsequently gets sent on it by your minions is most definitely your responsibility. No unsecure server, no way for it to happen as it did.
> 
> She should be in chains, I love that she's going to be President. She perfectly represents the libs in this country, a deceitful, corrupt, negligent, selfish, bought and paid for scumbag, who had to cheat to beat an old commie in the primaries. Priceless.


the FBI says NO.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The evidence has already been posted in the DNC Email Leak thread
> 
> The writer from Politico sending his article to members of the DNC for approval before publication, DWS demanding an apology from Mika Brzezinski through a direct line to the president of MSNBC, members of the DNC deciding which reporter to give the news to in order to "control the narrative", members of the DNC complaining _others_ are complaining the primary is rigged and conspiring to complain to their producers to get it stopped, giving Jake Tapper direct questions to ask during debates, and even one from the DNC Deputy National Press Secretary, Christina Freundlich, requesting to pull a commentary segment from MSNBC that discusses the relationship between the DNC and the Clinton campaign, heavily implying they knew exactly what they were doing the entire time, and many more
> 
> Clinton started out with an advantage and the DNC cheated. The sad thing is she most likely would have won just with the advantage without the DNCs help, they didn't need to cheat


And when you think about, the one person who this hurt, was the truthful one telling us the whole time..


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I said members of her campaign did it, that implicates her


DWS had every intention of, not only gavel-in, BUT a speech and a closing ceremony, too.

Now THAT is one cold bitch.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> the FBI says NO.


She tells so many lies when paraphrasing Comey, she lies about that..she can't even remember her own lies or worse, doesn't even really know because she never listened to what the FBI said..and in that case, god help us all.

At this point she's making up her own truth.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If my employee was dealing drugs out of my laundromats, I would have nothing to do with it.


You would if he was putting the drug money into your bank account

If you, me and Buck were playing Monopoly and me, as the banker, gave Buck twice as much money to start, when Buck won the game, would you say that it was a legitimate win?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The evidence has already been posted in the DNC Email Leak thread
> 
> The writer from Politico sending his article to members of the DNC for approval before publication, DWS demanding an apology from Mika Brzezinski through a direct line to the president of MSNBC, members of the DNC deciding which reporter to give the news to in order to "control the narrative", members of the DNC complaining _others_ are complaining the primary is rigged and conspiring to complain to their producers to get it stopped, giving Jake Tapper direct questions to ask during debates, and even one from the DNC Deputy National Press Secretary, Christina Freundlich, requesting to pull a commentary segment from MSNBC that discusses the relationship between the DNC and the Clinton campaign, heavily implying they knew exactly what they were doing the entire time, and many more
> 
> Clinton started out with an advantage and the DNC cheated. The sad thing is she most likely would have won just with the advantage without the DNCs help, they didn't need to cheat





ttystikk said:


> The facts on the ground are inescapable; the DNC and the Clinton campaign colluded in ways large and small to ensure the proper candidate advanced. There just isn't any doubt there.
> 
> Trying to create doubt and controversy out of clearly settled arguments is a right wing tactic.


Was Hillary tied to any of this? I've dug around the web and can't find anything that even links Hillary's campaign staff to the DNC collusion with the media. All of the stuff posted in some articles about the e-mails like the one posted below from by CNN was showed foolish kicking-around of ideas that never went anywhere by apparent nobodies. If that's what the DNC was all about then the real scandal is how inept those fuckers were.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/24/politics/dnc-email-leak-wikileaks/

You guys are pretty angry about this. I'm not so much, I'm actually pretty glad this stuff came to light. Those amateurs could have really fucked up the general election. Hopefully they will be next found working with @ThickStemz at that Subway for the mentally challenged. 

This is the best analysis that I found -- there really isn't much out there, you can make hay out of that I suppose -- it's from a website purportedly to cover Bernie's bid. I don't know anything about the blog but the writer sticks to facts and makes some good points. I'll post a link and some pertinent passages. 

http://vtdigger.org/2016/07/25/margolis-for-a-scandal-it-takes-more-than-the-latest-emails/

*MARGOLIS: FOR A SCANDAL, IT TAKES MORE THAN THE LATEST EMAILS*
_
In this matter of the significance or lack thereof of the purloined Democratic National Committee emails, here is the fact to keep in mind: If your worst problem is opposition from the Democratic National Committee, if only the DNC stands between you and the realization of your hopes and dreams, you are the most blessed of men or women. All obstacles before you are easily surmounted.

If anything, this reality was confirmed when WikiLeaks released thousands of those emails just as the Democratic National Convention was about to begin in Philadelphia. The messages among senior committee staff left little doubt they hoped Hillary Clinton, not Bernie Sanders, would win their party’s nomination.

And we didn’t already know that?

But the emails left even less doubt that those staffers didn’t actually do anything to help Clinton or hurt Sanders.

Not because they had too many scruples. Only because they had too little power. They couldn’t have done anything that made any difference even had they tried.

Which probably explains why they didn’t try.

*Like its Republican counterpart, the Democratic National Committee doesn’t have much power. Its purpose is to raise money and issue news releases praising its own candidates and positions and excoriating the opposition.*






_


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You would if he was putting the drug money into your bank account
> 
> If you, me and Buck were playing Monopoly and me, as the banker, gave Buck twice as much money to start, when Buck won the game, would you say that it was a legitimate win?


yeah, that would be legit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm always the banker. I always win too
It's only wrong if you get caught.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Was Hillary tied to any of this? I've dug around the web and can't find anything that even links Hillary's campaign staff to the DNC collusion with the media.


Would Buck's win be legitimate if he didn't know I rigged the game?


Fogdog said:


> _The messages among senior committee staff left little doubt they hoped Hillary Clinton, not Bernie Sanders, would win their party’s nomination.
> _
> _And we didn’t already know that?_


That's against the DNC Bylaws, the DNC is to remain neutral and uphold democracy, not subvert democracy and choose which candidate they think would be best for the democratic establishment



Fogdog said:


> _But the emails left even less doubt that those staffers didn’t actually do anything to help Clinton or hurt Sanders.
> 
> Not because they had too many scruples. Only because they had too little power. They couldn’t have done anything that made any difference even had they tried.
> _
> ...


How do you explain any of the evidence of direct DNC collusion I just posted then? Vogel's politico piece getting approved by DNC officials before publication, DWSs direct contact with Phil Griffin, feeding Jake Tapper direct questions to be asked during the debates? 

Do you not believe the content of the emails released by wikileaks? Do you not believe that had they done what the emails purport, i.e. DNC officials in direct contact with members of the media, it wouldn't have mattered? If so, then why did they do it?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Would Buck's win be legitimate if he didn't know I rigged the game?
> 
> That's against the DNC Bylaws, the DNC is to remain neutral and uphold democracy, not subvert democracy and choose which candidate they think would be best for the democratic establishment
> 
> ...


I think the DNC is a pile of rubbish, at least that's how it seems from the e-mails. Why did they do it? I don't know. What I get back to is the basic question of whether or not it had an important effect on the outcome. Mind you I voted for Bernie and wanted him to win. Still prefer him over Clinton. Did the DNC's effort make a difference? No, it didn't. Feeding Tapper direct questions to be asked during the debates? Do you really think that is why Hillary won more than 60% of the African American and Hispanic votes or more than 55% of women's votes? Nobody can win the nomination without doing very well in at least two of those three categories. It was up to Bernie to win their support and he did not.

There is another point that is also important to me -- whether any laws were broken and it does not seem so. The DNC subverted it's own rules. Outrageous and I hope to see some changes to take place within the party to assure DNC neutrality going forward. That said, I don't see anybody claiming Hillary was the mastermind of this or even involved. DWS was. She's a turd and getting better than what she deserves for being a weasel. 

Also, as from what I've read, no money was taken or illegally misused, at least nothing has been found in the e-mails regarding this. Maybe Russia will spend some more intelligence dollars to verify this. It's kind of strange having Russia as the referee for the Democratic Primary, isn't it? 

Moral outrage is absolutely your right. Rage on. I guess.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I think the DNC is a pile of rubbish, at least that's how it seems from the e-mails. Why did they do it? I don't know. What I get back to is the basic question of whether or not it had an important effect on the outcome. Mind you I voted for Bernie and wanted him to win. Still prefer him over Clinton. Did the DNC's effort make a difference? No, it didn't. Feeding Tapper direct questions to be asked during the debates? Do you really think that is why Hillary won more than 60% of the African American and Hispanic votes or more than 55% of women's votes? Nobody can win the nomination without doing very well in at least two of those three categories. It was up to Bernie to win their support and he did not.


I don't understand why you think it only matters if it would have altered the outcome of the election, especially considering you can't prove whether it did or not one way or the other given the information we have

What matters to me is that it happened at all


Fogdog said:


> There is another point that is also important to me -- whether any laws were broken and it does not seem so. The DNC subverted it's own rules. Outrageous and I hope to see some changes to take place within the party to assure DNC neutrality going forward. That said, I don't see anybody claiming Hillary was the mastermind of this or even involved. DWS was. She's a turd and getting better than what she deserves for being a weasel.


The problem itself is that no laws were broken. What the DNC did *should be* illegal. It's against the DNC Bylaws because they know publicly favoring a specific candidate over another would be a subversion of democracy. 

There's a good case to be made about the millions of people who donated their time and money to the Sanders campaign being defrauded by the DNC because of their actions. And why would anybody want to donate to a fringe candidate in any future elections now that we have evidence that it doesn't matter anyway? This damages the potential of campaigns of future candidates that are outside of the political establishment



Fogdog said:


> Also, as from what I've read, no money was taken or illegally misused, at least nothing has been found in the e-mails regarding this.


Money donated to the DNC under the presumption that it would be going to down ticket democratic candidates was funnelled through the Hillary Victory Fund to her campaign, more than likely breaking campaign finance laws. Less than 1% went to down ticket candidates


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I don't understand why you think it only matters if it would have altered the outcome of the election, especially considering you can't prove whether it did or not one way or the other given the information we have
> 
> What matters to me is that it happened at all
> 
> ...


OK, what I read is that you are morally outraged. That's your right.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 1, 2016)

Here's Vogel's article from Politico he sent to Mark Paustenbach (National Press Secretary & Deputy Communications Director of the DNC) for approval discussing it;

Clinton fundraising leaves little for state parties


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> OK, what I read is that you are morally outraged. That's your right.


And you're not, can you explain that?

Are you with @Unclebaldrick in that you believe beating Donald Trump is more important than upholding democracy in this case? Do you think that if any investigation into the DNC were established it would harm her chances in November? 

You seem to be saying "Yeah, they cheated, but it wouldn't have mattered anyway so who cares?" and you haven't sufficiently addressed my criticism that the degree to which they cheated is irrelevant, the problem is that they cheated at all. You and I are in agreement that they probably didn't have to cheat for her to win. The fact is they did and that's what we need to address.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Aug 1, 2016)

It is frustrating that people dont care.

60% wont vote and at least 1/2 are clueless about what is going on. Many have the wrong information provided by special interests as well.

Our kids are well and truly fucked...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> at least 1/2 are clueless about what is going on. Many have the wrong information


i'm glad you found time for self reflection.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> And you're not, can you explain that?
> 
> Are you with @Unclebaldrick in that you believe beating Donald Trump is more important than upholding democracy in this case? Do you think that if any investigation into the DNC were established it would harm her chances in November?
> 
> You seem to be saying "Yeah, they cheated, but it wouldn't have mattered anyway so who cares?" and you haven't sufficiently addressed my criticism that the degree to which they cheated is irrelevant, the problem is that they cheated at all. You and I are in agreement that they probably didn't have to cheat for her to win. The fact is they did and that's what we need to address.


We've gone around and around about this. Bernie didn't win enough votes in the important delegations of the party. You seem to think that everybody who voted for Hillary were unduly influenced by machinations of some really stupid people in the DNC. (Have you read the extracts that have been published?) Nonetheless, you are saying that you and I and all the other Sanders supporters were clear headed and unaffected but the majority of the Democratic Party's voters were not. I think that's elitist and don't buy that argument. Hillary got 31% more votes than Bernie did, most of the black and Hispanic votes and a clear majority of the women's vote. Using past elections as a guide, the shit that went on by the DNC maybe might have affected a percent or two. But I don't think even that.

Once we can rule out an actual steal and can rule out actual laws broken then it comes down to a morals issue. There you do have a point. The Democratic Party hacks behaved abysmally. But in this case, I can see no evidence that Hillary was involved. And so, I'm not morally outraged regarding Hillary or her winning the nomination over this. I'm interested in going back after the election and seeing that something is done to prevent it in the future. 

That funding issue with the Hillary Victory Fund chaps me though. Again, I'm not going to have a fit over it but I wonder how much "help" the DNC will actually give to State Parties based upon those Victory fund dollars. Hillary's campaign made out pretty well from that bit of shenanigans. I don't like it but it's not enough to move me to vote for Trump. I'd like to see this kind of instrument cleaned up too.

But I'm not in a dither over this. As far as I can tell, this is politics as usual. You can reply with your usual flame.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You would if he was putting the drug money into your bank account
> 
> If you, me and Buck were playing Monopoly and me, as the banker, gave Buck twice as much money to start, when Buck won the game, would you say that it was a legitimate win?


why are you the banker ?Did someone put monies in Hillary's bank account. in short. WTF are you talking about


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> And you're not, can you explain that?
> 
> Are you with @Unclebaldrick in that you believe beating Donald Trump is more important than upholding democracy in this case? Do you think that if any investigation into the DNC were established it would harm her chances in November?
> 
> You seem to be saying "Yeah, they cheated, but it wouldn't have mattered anyway so who cares?" and you haven't sufficiently addressed my criticism that the degree to which they cheated is irrelevant, the problem is that they cheated at all. You and I are in agreement that they probably didn't have to cheat for her to win. The fact is they did and that's what we need to address.


This is the heart of the matter; if it's ok to subvert democracy to get your candidate elected, you can't then turn around and say what happened _was_ democracy. Or complain when the other side does the same.

The simple fact is that democracy was egregiously and intentionally subverted at levels high and low throughout the primary process and this is direct evidence of how the establishment reduced democracy to a sham.

@Fogdog I'm disappointed that you seem to be so wilfully obtuse to the facts, the evidence and the inescapable conclusions that follow.

We the People have once again been ignored and our voices muzzled by the 'process'. Small wonder our plight continues to worsen.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This is the heart of the matter; if it's ok to subvert democracy to get your candidate elected, you can't then turn around and say what happened _was_ democracy. Or complain when the other side does the same.
> 
> The simple fact is that democracy was egregiously and intentionally subverted at levels high and low throughout the primary process and this is direct evidence of how the establishment reduced democracy to a sham.
> 
> ...


Now hold on there varmint. 

Subverting democracy to me would be ignoring and defeating the will of the people. That didn't happen. What did happen is dirty and I'm not obtuse about the facts of what happened. If the election had come down to 1% or 2% difference then I'd be really hot about it. But a 31% difference is a landslide and makes the DNC shenanigans foolish. The will of the majority of the Democratic Party was that Hillary be its nominee. 

After the election I will follow up on this and see what my representatives are doing to put rules or even laws in place to assure DNC neutrality.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> We've gone around and around about this. Bernie didn't win enough votes in the important delegations of the party. You seem to think that everybody who voted for Hillary were unduly influenced by machinations of some really stupid people in the DNC. (Have you read the extracts that have been published?) Nonetheless, you are saying that you and I and all the other Sanders supporters were clear headed and unaffected but the majority of the Democratic Party's voters were not. I think that's elitist and don't buy that argument. Hillary got 31% more votes than Bernie did, most of the black and Hispanic votes and a clear majority of the women's vote. Using past elections as a guide, the shit that went on by the DNC maybe might have affected a percent or two. But *I don't think* even that.


That's your opinion, my opinion is different. Since we can't prove either of our opinions, I don't see how this line of criticism is relevant

Here, you're essentially agreeing with me that the DNC cheated, we simply disagree on the degree of its effectiveness. I think what matters is they cheated at all, you think what matters is only if the cheating affected the election

Can you explain why it doesn't matter if the DNC cheated if it didn't affect the outcome of the election when you don't know if it did or not?


Fogdog said:


> Once we can rule out an actual steal and can rule out actual laws broken then it comes down to a morals issue. There you do have a point. The Democratic Party hacks behaved abysmally. But in this case, I can see no evidence that Hillary was involved. And so, I'm not morally outraged regarding Hillary or her winning the nomination over this. I'm interested in going back after the election and seeing that something is done to prevent it in the future.


I don't see how that can be ruled out one way or the other since there isn't enough information to make that conclusion. I don't think the DNC would have destroyed their reputation and Debbie Wasserman Schultz would have risked her job for nothing, I think it's naive to believe it didn't affect the outcome of the election in any considerable way, but since I obviously can't prove that, I won't use that line of reasoning to make an argument, just stating my opinion

Clinton's involvement to whatever degree, again, is irrelevant. I'm not sure why you keep avoiding addressing my analogy to Monopoly - it wouldn't matter to the legitimacy of the game if Buck was aware of my behavior as the bank - so why would it matter to the legitimacy of the election if Clinton was aware of the DNCs behavior as a "neutral party" during the primary?


Fogdog said:


> That funding issue with the Hillary Victory Fund chaps me though. Again, I'm not going to have a fit over it but I wonder how much "help" the DNC will actually give to State Parties based upon those Victory fund dollars. Hillary's campaign made out pretty well from that bit of shenanigans. I don't like it but it's not enough to move me to vote for Trump. I'd like to see this kind of instrument cleaned up too.
> 
> But I'm not in a dither over this. As far as I can tell, this is politics as usual. You can reply with your usual flame.


So what if someone donated the maximum legal amount to Clinton, then donated the maximum legal amount to the HVF under the presumption it would be going to down ticket democratic candidates that then got funnelled back to Clinton's campaign directly? Wouldn't that mean that same person donated the maximum legal amount to one political candidate twice?

I'm no lawyer, and I could be wrong, but I was under the impression that was actually illegal according to the FEC


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's your opinion, my opinion is different. Since we can't prove either of our opinions, I don't see how this line of criticism is relevant
> 
> Here, you're essentially agreeing with me that the DNC cheated, we simply disagree on the degree of its effectiveness. I think what matters is they cheated at all, you think what matters is only if the cheating affected the election
> 
> ...


I've already said all I can say. You and I have a different opinion. That's OK. We do agree on more than we disagree. That's important to me. I'll raise an objection or two along the way but I'm pretty much done repeating myself to you.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Now hold on there varmint.
> 
> Subverting democracy to me would be ignoring and defeating the will of the people. That didn't happen. What did happen is dirty and I'm not obtuse about the facts of what happened. If the election had come down to 1% or 2% difference then I'd be really hot about it. But a 31% difference is a landslide and makes the DNC shenanigans foolish. The will of the majority of the Democratic Party was that Hillary be its nominee.
> 
> After the election I will follow up on this and see what my representatives are doing to put rules or even laws in place to assure DNC neutrality.


So it's okay if you think it was ineffective? 

That's pretty sad. What's even sadder is that you actually seem to want me to rebut that steaming pile of nonsense. 

And you still have not one shred of evidence it _wasn't_ effective, and that the cover-up story- that it wasn't tampered with enough to matter, lol- is somehow credible, coming as it does from the very same folks who were up to their necks in committing said shenanigans in the first place. 

You should be outraged; they shit on your vote. Instead you're passive. You're a sheep and don't deserve to live in a free society. 

Go bleat in the corner while you wait to be shorn, yet again.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's your opinion, my opinion is different. Since we can't prove either of our opinions, I don't see how this line of criticism is relevant
> 
> Here, you're essentially agreeing with me that the DNC cheated, we simply disagree on the degree of its effectiveness. I think what matters is they cheated at all, you think what matters is only if the cheating affected the election
> 
> ...


The problem with your argument is that it's logical, rational and fits the facts. 

No damned wonder the average American can't follow along.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I've already said all I can say. You and I have a different opinion. That's OK. We do agree on more than we disagree. That's important to me. I'll raise an objection or two along the way but I'm pretty much done repeating myself to you.


Baaaaa baaaaaa...

the shearing station is to the left. Follow the other sheep.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I've already said all I can say. You and I have a different opinion. That's OK. We do agree on more than we disagree. That's important to me. I'll raise an objection or two along the way but I'm pretty much done repeating myself to you.


No, dick

You stay and defend this. We're two adults having a conversation that actually matters. I'm asking you for clarification. For you to exit now is the same as you tossing the monopoly board and saying "Fuck this game!" when Buck hotels all his properties, which is ironic considering you didn't comment on the bank giving him double the cash to begin with, but all of a sudden it's unfair now when the game is almost over? 

Truly, _funny that_..


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So what if someone donated the maximum legal amount to Clinton, then donated the maximum legal amount to the HVF under the presumption it would be going to down ticket democratic candidates that then got funnelled back to Clinton's campaign directly? Wouldn't that mean that same person donated the maximum legal amount to one political candidate twice?
> 
> I'm no lawyer, and I could be wrong, but I was under the impression that was actually illegal according to the FEC


I'm no lawyer either and find this whole thing arcane. I think this article answers your question:
http://www.politifact.com/punditfact/statements/2016/may/05/george-clooney/george-clooney-decries-big-money-politics-says-mos/

_The way the donations are divided is explained at the bottom of the Hillary Victory Fund page on the Clinton website. The first $2,700 goes to Clinton, the next $33,400 goes to the DNC and the rest goes to state parties.

How does this translate into total donations for each group?

If you look at the money going out, which is available through campaign finance reports, it looks like Clinton is getting most of the money.

The Clinton campaign gets the lion's share of the money collected by the Victory Fund, said Clinton spokesman Josh Schwerin, because most of the donors give much smaller amounts, and everything up to $2,700 per person is earmarked to go to Hillary for America first.

It's when a donor exceeds that limit that the excess spills over to benefit the national and state Democratic committees.

Or — in the case of the state parties — that's how it appears on paper.
------
Federal Election Commission records show that in most cases, the money given to the state parties has been immediately redirected to the DNC. The money isn't staying with the states at all.
-----
The Hillary Victory Fund sent $214,100 to Minnesota, for example, and that state party didn't keep a dime. It was routed to the DNC, which otherwise wouldn’t have been able to accept the money "since it came from donors who had mostly had already maxed out to the national party committee," Politico reported.
-----
So if money is going back to the DNC, what’s it being spent on?

The overarching response of both the Clinton campaign and the DNC was that the money being diverted to the DNC was, in fact, being used to help local Democrats get elected. Those candidates need voter information, research, media monitoring, organizing capacity and other infrastructure services provided by the DNC to run a successful campaign, and that's how the money was being used.

However, such services also benefit the Clinton campaign.
_
I think what is going on is that most donors don't donate more than $2700. All of that money goes to Clinton's campaign. When big donations come in, everything over $36,100 goes to the states and they send the money back to the DNC to cover costs of services that they would have to do anyway. This pays for a central office that handles administrative tasks common to all campaigns and cuts overhead for each state because everybody pays for a central office. Of course, Hillary comes up the big winner in all of this. At least that's how I understand what's supposed to happen. Does it? Well from reading those e-mails, probably not. Still, I'll wait and see if any state campaigns start squealing over this.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Baaaaa baaaaaa...
> 
> the shearing station is to the left. Follow the other sheep.





Padawanbater2 said:


> No, dick
> 
> You stay and defend this. We're two adults having a conversation that actually matters. I'm asking you for clarification. For you to exit now is the same as you tossing the monopoly board and saying "Fuck this game!" when Buck hotels all his properties, which is ironic considering you didn't comment on the bank giving him double the cash to begin with, but all of a sudden it's unfair now when the game is almost over?
> 
> Truly, _funny that_..


OK, explain again to me why I should be upset? Are you going to take your elitist argument that Bernie should have won because the majority of voters were influenced by some collusion with the press? You, Ty and I weren't. You are superior and resistant while masses aren't. Is that what you are saying?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> OK, explain again to me why I should be upset? Are you going to take your elitist argument that Bernie should have won because the majority of voters were influenced by some collusion with the press? You, Ty and I weren't. You are superior and resistant while masses aren't. Is that what you are saying?


Do you think Trump supporters know what's best for them?

Or do you think most of them have been fooled by a conman?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So it's okay if you think it was ineffective?
> 
> That's pretty sad. What's even sadder is that you actually seem to want me to rebut that steaming pile of nonsense.
> 
> ...


You are just like NLX. You expect me to prove a negative. Can you prove that more than 31% of voters in the Democratic party WERE affected by this action?

From what I've seen the kind of actions that can sway that large of a body of people are huge. Like 911 or Pearl Harbor or the Great Recession. Something huge, factual, tangible and affects everybody. But it's not up to me to prove a negative. You are the one making the accusation. Prove to me that this affected something greater than 31% of the voters. If you can't then it's just your opinion and my opinion and we don't agree.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you think Trump supporters know what's best for them?
> 
> Or do you think most of them have been fooled by a conman?


I most certainly think they are voting in their best interest. As with you, Trump's plans don't include suppressing white people. And they really like the fact that he says what they would like to say. So, yes, I think Trump's voters are voting for the person they want.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 1, 2016)

How are you deriving the 31% number?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I most certainly think they are voting in their best interest. As with you, Trump's plans don't include suppressing white people. And they really like the fact that he says what they would like to say. So, yes, I think Trump's voters are voting for the person they want.


That's not what I asked you, of course Trump supporters are voting for the person they want, if they weren't... why would they vote for Trump?...

I asked you if you think Trump supporters know what's best for them? Do you think Trump supporters are voting for the candidate that is in their best interest? Not the candidate _they think_ is in their best interest, the candidate that _is actually_ in their best interest

Do you believe that?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's your opinion, my opinion is different. Since we can't prove either of our opinions, I don't see how this line of criticism is relevant
> 
> Here, you're essentially agreeing with me that the DNC cheated, we simply disagree on the degree of its effectiveness. I think what matters is they cheated at all, you think what matters is only if the cheating affected the election
> 
> ...


I would appreciate an actual response to this post when you get a chance. No rush


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> OK, explain again to me why I should be upset? Are you going to take your elitist argument that Bernie should have won because the majority of voters were influenced by some collusion with the press? You, Ty and I weren't. You are superior and resistant while masses aren't. Is that what you are saying?


Baaaaa baaaa let the sheep dog herd you to the slaughterhouse. 

Your arguments are losing intelligence. 

I'm ridiculing them because as arguments, they're ridiculous! 

Pad and I have said and are saying that any evidence of vote tampering should be treated as the criminal act that it is. Whether or not it altered the final outcome is IRRELEVANT. 

Your second argument is just as bone headed; we aren't political elitists; there are plenty of those already, collectively known as the donor class. And they ARE more privileged than you, so why in the hell are you defending them? 

The average American has been shown to be politically apathetic, to a great degree. Therefore @Padawanbater2 and I are outliers- Google it, it's a basic statistics term- simply by being interested in the process and its outcome. Honestly, I think we're simply more vocal than average. Neither of which makes us think we're in any way superior. 

But if you judge us by how well we follow the herd mentality, then you're a sheep. 

Baaaa baaaa and it's off to the slaughterhouse, mutton man. Follow that herd mentality and see where it gets you.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's not what I asked you, of course Trump supporters are voting for the person they want, if they weren't... why would they vote for Trump?...
> 
> I asked you if you think Trump supporters know what's best for them? Do you think Trump supporters are voting for the candidate that is in their best interest? Not the candidate _they think_ is in their best interest, the candidate that _is actually_ in their best interest
> 
> Do you believe that?


This is a subtlety lost on sheep.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I would appreciate an actual response to this post when you get a chance. No rush


Baaaaaa baaaa


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How are you deriving the 31% number?



3,775,437/12,029,699 = 31.38%


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are just like NLX. You expect me to prove a negative. Can you prove that more than 31% of voters in the Democratic party WERE affected by this action?
> 
> From what I've seen the kind of actions that can sway that large of a body of people are huge. Like 911 or Pearl Harbor or the Great Recession. Something huge, factual, tangible and affects everybody. But it's not up to me to prove a negative. You are the one making the accusation. Prove to me that this affected something greater than 31% of the voters. If you can't then it's just your opinion and my opinion and we don't agree.


Stop presenting your baseless opinion as fact. It isn't. The fact that you're apparently unable to tell the difference says everything about your political gullibility on the finer points of voter disenfranchisement. 

You're making the argument that you only get your civil rights when it's not really important. 

Baaaaaa baaaa


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This is a subtlety lost on sheep.





Padawanbater2 said:


> That's not what I asked you, of course Trump supporters are voting for the person they want, if they weren't... why would they vote for Trump?...
> 
> I asked you if you think Trump supporters know what's best for them? Do you think Trump supporters are voting for the candidate that is in their best interest? Not the candidate _they think_ is in their best interest, the candidate that _is actually_ in their best interest
> 
> Do you believe that?


I think a Trump presidency would be a disaster. How Trump supporters get to where they decide to vote for Trump would have to be answered by a Trump supporter. I don't understand their decision but I accept that they have a right to their say. I had mine and I lost. Just like what happened with Hillary's defeat of Bernie.

I will object if the Trump wins a close election and somebody pulls shenanigans. It is already happening in southern states where election boards are culling black voters from voter lists. But this would be points shaving. If the election is by the same 31% margin in favor for Trump I will be amazed but accept that my side lost.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 3747341
> 3,775,437/12,029,699 = 31.38%


27.93% according to Wikipedia

Still a moot point considering you don't think the DNC collusion could affect the outcome of the election, I think it could and neither of us can prove it


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Stop presenting your baseless opinion as fact. It isn't. The fact that you're apparently unable to tell the difference says everything about your political gullibility on the finer points of voter disenfranchisement.
> 
> You're making the argument that you only get your civil rights when it's not really important.
> 
> Baaaaaa baaaa


Explain please what Hillary's team did to sway more than 31% of the Democratic party's voters.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> How Trump supporters get to where they decide to vote for Trump would have to be answered by a Trump supporter. I don't understand their decision but I accept that they have a right to their say. I had mine and I lost. Just like what happened with Hillary's defeat of Bernie.


Again, I'm not asking you whether or not you think a Trump supporter _*thinks*_ they're voting in their best interest. That answer is obvious, of course they do, otherwise they wouldn't be voting for Trump

I'm asking you if _you think_ Trump supporters *are actually* voting in their own best interest. Do you think Trump's tax plan will objectively benefit the average Trump supporter? Do you think Trump's foreign policy will objectively benefit the average Trump supporter? His illegal immigration policy? His opposition to NATO? His climate change policy? 

Or do you think the average Trump supporter has fallen for his bullshit and are voting for him for reasons _other_ than a Trump administration will be objectively better for them?

You can cut the charade, we both know the honest answer to those questions..

So my question to you is, why would Clinton supporters be any different? Are they just more politically savvy than Trump supporters? 

Gee, that sure sounds pretty elitist to me.. 


Fogdog said:


> If the election is by the same 31% margin in favor for Trump I will be amazed


Why would you be amazed?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I think a Trump presidency would be a disaster. How Trump supporters get to where they decide to vote for Trump would have to be answered by a Trump supporter. I don't understand their decision but I accept that they have a right to their say. I had mine and I lost. Just like what happened with Hillary's defeat of Bernie.
> 
> I will object if the Trump wins a close election and somebody pulls shenanigans. It is already happening in southern states where election boards are culling black voters from voter lists. But this would be points shaving. If the election is by the same 31% margin in favor for Trump I will be amazed but accept that my side lost.


But Chump!!!!!!
Baaaaaaa baaaa!!!!!!

It's okay to subvert democracy in order to save it! 
Baaaaaaaa baaaaaa!

You're beginning to make me wonder if maybe it isn't smarter for me personally to simply join the elite and ignore the needs of the people instead of attempting to change the direction of the herd for the betterment of everyone. 

Frankly I thought you were smarter than this.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 27.93% according to Wikipedia
> 
> Still a moot point considering you don't think the DNC collusion could affect the outcome of the election, I think it could and neither of us can prove it


I showed you my numbers. The margin was 31% by the final count. Maybe the site got the numbers wrong but the arithmetic is correct. It is practically impossible to prove that something did not happen. And so, the onus isn't on me to disprove your claim the election WAS stolen by that amount or by 27.93%. In history, the kinds of things that cause votes to swing by huge margins in short periods of time are huge. A 911 type event can most certainly do that and is one of the risk factors that could easily move people to vote for Trump. I just can't see how some debate questions could do that. I do see how Hillary's long term presence and connection with black and latino vote is a main factor in their decision to vote for Hillary over Bernie. I don't think she deserved it but she was campaigning while Bernie was working in the Senate. This is how it is. People form opinions and they hold them until something happens to change it.



Padawanbater2 said:


> Again, I'm not asking you whether or not you think a Trump supporter _*thinks*_ they're voting in their best interest. That answer is obvious, of course they do, otherwise they wouldn't be voting for Trump
> 
> I'm asking you if _you think_ Trump supporters *are actually* voting in their own best interest. Do you think Trump's tax plan will objectively benefit the average Trump supporter? Do you think Trump's foreign policy will objectively benefit the average Trump supporter? His illegal immigration policy? His opposition to NATO? His climate change policy?
> 
> ...


One thing a person cannot do is know what somebody else is thinking. I'm pretty sure Trump voters think differently than I do. This is not a charade. The Trump voter formed their values and ways of understanding the world before Trump came on the scene. His message and way of campaigning is different in the extreme and has bowled over the Republican establishment. But Trump did not create these people. They were there for him to talk to and convince to vote for him. I don't know if Trump is a con either.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> But Chump!!!!!!
> Baaaaaaa baaaa!!!!!!
> 
> It's okay to subvert democracy in order to save it!
> ...


You are being elitist. You are already setting yourself up as a superior intellect and not one of us that you so derisively call a sheep. I'm just pointing out that your argument depends on that. Chomsky and I and the approximately 30 million people who will vote for Hillary are sheep. That's what you are saying.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Explain please what Hillary's team did to sway more than 31% of the Democratic party's voters.


Cheat.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are being elitist. You are already setting yourself up as a superior intellect and not one of us that you so derisively call a sheep. I'm just pointing out that your argument depends on that. Chomsky and I and the approximately 30 million people who will vote for Hillary are sheep. That's what you are saying.


I'm fighting for the right of every citizen to have their votes actually count and you're calling ME an elitist?! Pretzel logic much?

Baaaaaa baaaaa!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I showed you my numbers. The margin was 31% by the final count. Maybe the site got the numbers wrong but the arithmetic is correct. It is practically impossible to prove that something did not happen. And so, the onus isn't on me to answer your claim the election WAS stolen by that amount or by 27.93%. In history, the kinds of things that cause votes to swing by huge margins in short periods of time are huge. A 911 type event can most certainly do that and is one of the risk factors that could easily move people to vote for Trump. I just can't see how some debate questions could do that. I do see how Hillary's long term presence and connection with black and latino vote is a main factor in their decision to vote for Hillary over Bernie. I don't think she deserved it but she was campaigning while Bernie was working in the Senate. This is how it is. People form opinions and they hold them until something happens to change it.


I'm not sure how many times I have to repeat that I think the degree of the cheating is irrelevant

It's already been established I think the cheating matters, you think _the degree to which the cheating actually affected the election _matters. Even though I've pointed out to you multiple times that you and I both cannot conclusively determine the degree to which the cheating actually mattered.

I cannot be more clear about this than that, man. I think it matters, you don't because you don't think it affected the election. You have yet to show any amount of evidence that it did not affect the outcome of the election, therefore, your criticism that it doesn't matter _unless it affected the election _*is a positive claim that you must provide evidence for to be considered legitimate*. You're saying "It didn't" - conclusive statement, requiring evidence. I'm saying "It _may have_" - opinion, requiring no evidence as it's not a conclusive statement


Fogdog said:


> One thing a person cannot do is know what somebody else is thinking. I'm pretty sure Trump voters think differently than I do. This is not a charade. The Trump voter formed their values and ways of understanding the world before Trump came on the scene. His message and way of campaigning is different in the extreme and has bowled over the Republican establishment. But Trump did not create these people. They were there for him to talk to and convince to vote for him. I don't know if Trump is a con either.


Objective reasoning is valuable for the very fact that it doesn't rely on _subjective _opinions

You know that Trump voters are not voting for Trump for reasons that would objectively benefit them. They're voting for Trump for reasons based on preconceived notions, racist underlying opinions and yes, media manipulation

For you to claim Clinton supporters are immune to manipulation by the media is elitist


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Cheat.


...and if we let the cheaters win, then no one has incentive to do the right thing and our entire country slides off the cliff of moral hazard. 

As if it hasn't already.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm fighting for the right of people to have their votes actually count and you're calling ME an elitist?! Pretzel logic much?
> 
> Baaaaaa baaaaa!


Tell me again how arguing on a pot board with somebody who pretty much agrees with you is fighting for the right of people? 

Now you say their votes weren't even counted. Really? More than 3.5 million votes were miscounted somehow? I saw a white paper study from a Berkeley Professor (of some sort) make that claim based on statistical models. I found it interesting. It didn't prove anything other than this election is different from past ones. But his speculation was that across the country, voting machines without a paper record had been hacked. If somebody can show that happened, it would really blow this election up.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm not sure how many times I have to repeat that I think the degree of the cheating is irrelevant
> 
> It's already been established I think the cheating matters, you think _the degree to which the cheating actually affected the election _matters. Even though I've pointed out to you multiple times that you and I both cannot conclusively determine the degree to which the cheating actually mattered.
> 
> ...


So, any cheating is important to you, OK. Did you know that Bernie's campaign wasn't squeaky clean too? Maybe we should just start over again and exclude the cheaters this time.

I'm just saying that I require more proof than those e-mails to get me to give my vote to Trump. (have you read them, those were some really stupid fuckers) Not voting for anybody would be the same as voting for Trump if the election in my state is close. So, no, the standard is higher than "the DNC did wrong" for me to switch my choice.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> For you to claim Clinton supporters are immune to manipulation by the media is elitist


I'm saying that people form opinions and they can change over time. Hillary had 25 years for African Americans and Hispanics and everybody else to get to know her and she most certainly was the candidate they were most comfortable with. Bernie showed up and had less than one year to get them to change their opinion of Hillary and he couldn't do it. What I think you are saying is that some media manipulations over less than a six month period prevented Bernie from doing so. I could agree if the margins were a few percent. But not by the amount that Hillary won by. It doesn't wash with me. And yes, this is my opinion and I accept that I can be wrong about that. As you can tell, the opinions of some people don't change very easily.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Tell me again how arguing on a pot board with somebody who pretty much agrees with you is fighting for the right of people?
> 
> Now you say their votes weren't even counted. Really? More than 3.5 million votes were miscounted somehow? I saw a white paper study from a Berkeley Professor (of some sort) make that claim based on statistical models. I found it interesting. It didn't prove anything other than this election is different from past ones. But his speculation was that across the country, voting machines without a paper record had been hacked. If somebody can show that happened, it would really blow this election up.


Maybe you should watch the short youtube clip of a programmer who worked on the voting machines and was being televised on C-Span, testifying before Congress that the voting machines were not only not tamper proof, they could be tampered with and leave no trace.

Don't even think about asking me to prove it happened. Human nature and the preponderance of evidence answers that well enough. 

It's one more step in the breaking of the chains of accountability at all levels of government.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm saying that people form opinions and they can change over time. Hillary had 25 years for African Americans and Hispanics and everybody else to get to know her and she most certainly was the candidate they were most comfortable with. Bernie showed up and had less than one year to get them to change their opinion of Hillary and he couldn't do it. What I think you are saying is that some media manipulations over less than a six month period prevented Bernie from doing so. I could agree if the margins were a few percent. But not by the amount that Hillary won by. It doesn't wash with me. And yes, this is my opinion and I accept that I can be wrong about that. As you can tell, the opinions of some people don't change very easily.


This proves beyond doubt that you don't know shit about mass media and how it's used as propaganda. You've made lots of assertions about it that are simply false, undermining your conclusions.

Six media conglomerates control 90% of all news outlets in the country, media bias is repeatedly caught and called out throughput the past 14 months, only to continue- and somehow you want everyone to take the credibility of these Fortune 100 corporations for granted? 

Baaaaaaa baaaa!


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This proves beyond doubt that you don't know shit about mass media and how it's used as propaganda. You've made lots of assertions about it that are simply false, undermining your conclusions.
> 
> Six media conglomerates control 90% of all news outlets in the country, media bias is repeatedly caught and called out throughput the past 14 months, only to continue- and somehow you want everyone to take the credibility of these Fortune 100 corporations for granted?
> 
> Baaaaaaa baaaa!


I think I'm no better than the people who voted for Hillary. I wasn't swayed by the media and don't think they were either. Not by the margins Hillary won by. 1% or 2% are absolutely possible but not more than 31%. You have a lower standard of proof than I do, I guess. This makes you more likely to be influenced by the media.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I think I'm no better than the people who voted for Hillary. I wasn't swayed by the media and don't think they were either. Not by the margins Hillary won by. 1% or 2% are absolutely possible but not more than 31%. You have a lower standard of proof than I do, I guess. This makes you more likely to be influenced by the media.


You're still believing the liar's numbers. 

Baaaaaaa baaaa!


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You're still believing the liar's numbers.
> 
> Baaaaaaa baaaa!


Who's numbers? The voting count? Is that what you dispute? Are you saying that >3.5 million votes were miscast or stolen?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, any cheating is important to you, OK. Did you know that Bernie's campaign wasn't squeaky clean too? Maybe we should just start over again and exclude the cheaters this time.


As I already told you, *anybody that cheated, including Bernie Sanders*, should be held accountable for subverting democracy

I don't care about this because I support Sanders. I care about this because I support democracy. 


Fogdog said:


> I'm just saying that I require more proof than those e-mails  to get me to give my vote to Trump. (have you read them, those were some really stupid fuckers)


"to give my vote to Trump"

So that proves you _do_ infact believe that any investigation into the DNCs behavior during the primary _would_ hedge the vote for Trump. Weird.. I wonder why you would think that if her campaign didn't do anything wrong..


Fogdog said:


> Not voting for anybody would be the same as voting for Trump if the election in my state is close. So, no, the standard is higher than "the DNC did wrong" for me to switch my choice.


Could have skipped all that and just admitted that beating Trump is more important to you than upholding democracy.. But OK


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Who's numbers? The voting count? Is that what you dispute? Are you saying that >3.5 million votes were miscast or stolen?


You wouldn't accept it even if it were objectively proved, so who are you trying to kid?

Only the numbers by the media that has been proven to be manipulated by the DNC in support of the Clinton campaign are approved to you, anything else is all just conspiracy theories.. 

Speaking of right wing talking points..


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Who's numbers? The voting count? Is that what you dispute? Are you saying that >3.5 million votes were miscast or stolen?


Once again, opinion as fact! 
Baaaaaa baaaaa!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Once again, opinion as fact!
> Baaaaaa baaaaa!


"She won the election that we know was rigged, why don't you just accept it and stop complaining?"

_"...It wasn't a fair election, the outcome is illegitimate..."_

"You can't prove it! Where's your proof?!"

_"Yes I can, here's the proof.."_

"Yeah, but the winner didn't rig it, so how's she responsible?!"

_"...didn't say she did.. that doesn't mean the election still wasn't rigged.."_

"Doesn't mean it was!"

_"I just showed you the evidence it was, we both agreed it was. You just moved the goalposts"_

"You still can't prove it was!"

...


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "She won the election that we know was rigged, why don't you just accept it and stop complaining?"
> 
> _"...It wasn't a fair election, the outcome is illegitimate..."_
> 
> ...


I know, right? It's almost like a different user took over the account.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I know, right? It's almost like a different user took over the account.


I'm still just wondering if he thinks it doesn't matter if the primary was rigged because we have to beat Trump no matter what it takes or it doesn't matter what the DNC did even though the rules say they're supposed to remain neutral because he thinks it didn't make a difference anyway (why would they do it if it didn't make a difference?)


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 2, 2016)

If voter fraud is an issue to the point of approximately 30% of the vote overall, is it not time to start requesting ID to vote?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 2, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> If voter fraud is an issue to the point of approximately 30% of the vote overall, is it not time to start requesting ID to vote?


Voter fraud is not committed by people without IDs. You need an ID (and a SSN) to register to vote


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 2, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> This is all off topic spam.
> 
> This thread is about Bernie Sanders 2016.
> 
> Please try keep posts on topic.


I see you've made your 3 posts and got the 'Member' upgrade.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Voter fraud is not committed by people without IDs. You need an ID (and a SSN) to register to vote


Duh, so what's the issue with voter I'D to ensure fairness?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> And you're not, can you explain that?
> 
> Are you with @Unclebaldrick in that you believe beating Donald Trump is more important than upholding democracy in this case? Do you think that if any investigation into the DNC were established it would harm her chances in November?
> 
> You seem to be saying "Yeah, they cheated, but it wouldn't have mattered anyway so who cares?" and you haven't sufficiently addressed my criticism that the degree to which they cheated is irrelevant, the problem is that they cheated at all. You and I are in agreement that they probably didn't have to cheat for her to win. The fact is they did and that's what we need to address.


Seriously? What, are you like 22 years old?

You have some interesting views on democracy and purity. Let's say democracy is a strong beautiful woman. What the DNC did was tantamount to splashing some mud her dress. What TRUMP! and his ilk would do to her is more tantamount to what OJ did to Nicole.

Just because I didn't bother defusing your word trap doesn't give you the right to shape me into whatever strange, theoretical paradigm you exist in.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 2, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Seriously? What, are you like 22 years old?
> 
> You have some interesting views on democracy and purity. Let's say democracy is a strong beautiful woman. What the DNC did was tantamount to splashing some mud her dress. What TRUMP! and his ilk would do to her is more tantamount to what OJ did to Nicole.
> 
> Just because I didn't bother defusing your word trap doesn't give you the right to shape me into whatever strange, theoretical paradigm you exist in.


At least the Ron Paul crowd gave up pretty quickly when he wasnt nominated in 2012.

These Bernie Babies are having a hard time facing facts.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 2, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> At least the Ron Paul crowd gave up pretty quickly when he wasnt nominated in 2012.
> 
> These Bernie Babies are having a hard time facing facts.


They will. Give them time. These people are going to have far more influence in the future - unlike the Pawl-sies.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 2, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> They will. Give them time. These people are going to have far more influence in the future - unlike the Pawl-sies.


If the stakes weren't so high I'd have voted Sanders, but we need to beat Trump and prevent the 4th Reich.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> why are you the banker ?Did someone put monies in Hillary's bank account. in short. WTF are you talking about


Delerium is a symptom of dehydration. Drink a ta


Fogdog said:


> I'm no lawyer either and find this whole thing arcane. I think this article answers your question:
> http://www.politifact.com/punditfact/statements/2016/may/05/george-clooney/george-clooney-decries-big-money-politics-says-mos/
> 
> _The way the donations are divided is explained at the bottom of the Hillary Victory Fund page on the Clinton website. The first $2,700 goes to Clinton, the next $33,400 goes to the DNC and the rest goes to state parties.
> ...


Your problem is that you think cnn and politifact are unbiased. Their main purpose is to serve up hillary shit sandwiches and make them look like deli subs.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Delerium is a symptom of dehydration. Drink a ta
> 
> Your problem is that you think cnn and politifact are unbiased. Their main purpose is to serve up hillary shit sandwiches and make them look like deli subs.


I think you meant Delirium. We will blame the confusion on your permanent delirium from dementia. 
No such thing as a drink called ta. That delirium is fucking you up bad.
Now can you remember why your husband was booted out the service, forcing you to apply for welfare to feed you, him and the baby. Did it have anything to do what Trump said about his kind being rapist, murderers and drug dealers.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Duh, so what's the issue with voter I'D to ensure fairness?


Because the people tampering with the voting process aren't the voters.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Delerium is a symptom of dehydration. Drink a ta
> 
> Your problem is that you think cnn and politifact are unbiased. Their main purpose is to serve up hillary shit sandwiches and make them look like deli subs.


Oh this is interesting. So, I'm affected by cnn and politifact but you aren't. I don't think either of us were. While I strongly disagree with your choice and discuss our differences, I think you and I chose a candidate who fits our world view and we really, really don't want to see the other main party candidate in office.

You are supporting Trump. I don't think you were conned. I think you really do buy in to his way of thinking and want him in office over Hillary. Tell me, have you been conned by Trump? Are you a victim of media manipulation?

If it were a choice between Bernie and Trump which would you choose?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Oh this is interesting. So, I'm affected by cnn and politifact but you aren't. I don't think either of us were. While I strongly disagree with your choice and discuss our differences, I think you and I chose a candidate who fits our world view and we really, really don't want to see the other main party candidate in office.
> 
> You are supporting Trump. I don't think you were conned. I think you really do buy in to his way of thinking and want him in office over Hillary. Tell me, have you been conned by Trump? Are you a victim of media manipulation?
> 
> If it were a choice between Bernie and Trump which would you choose?


I like both. It would be a hard choice that would involve research, watching the debates and some soul searching.

I will make the best choice I can to ensure freedom and prosperity for my daughter, my family, my friends, and the country as a whole. Economic strength, national security, and infastructure are my main concerns for this country and I know it affects all of its citizens from top to bottom:black to white equally.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I like both. It would be a hard choice that would involve research, watching the debates and some soul searching.
> 
> I will make the best choice I can to ensure freedom and prosperity for my daughter, my family, my friends, and the country as a whole. Economic strength, national security, and infastructure are my main concerns for this country and I know it affects all of its citizens from top to bottom:black to white equally.


Ok, there you have it then. You are a Trump voter who is voting according to your values and have spent time trying to understand the issues. Just like me, Paddy and Ty. We are all aware that the media slants or misinforms and so get information from several sources. 

I've said many other things to you. I've never said you were duped or misled. Same with people who stick to Bernie as if that will make a difference or people like me who completely disagree with your choice and will do what they can to prevent that disaster from happening.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ok, there you have it then. You are a Trump voter who is voting according to your values and have spent time trying to understand the issues. Just like me, Paddy and Ty. We are all aware that the media slants or misinforms and so get information from several sources. I've never said you were duped or misled. I've said you many other things. Just like people who stick to Bernie as if that will make a difference or people like me who completely disagree with your choice and will do what they can to prevent that disaster from happening.


People are trying to show you the truth because they care.

I poke at you but I really do hope you see the truth. Plus you have been a little nasty to me so I'm not going to pretend that didnt alter the way I treated you.

You do seem to have a hard time with being seen as someone who was deceived. All the news stations are reporting on the email leaks but CNN has writers who slant it to act like it is no big deal. Politico and cnn were in with the DNC on avoiding asking the tough questions and supporting her over other candidates from the start. They both have a habit of not providing context and legit sources that reinforce their view. 

She is a very dangerous woman. She has a powerful network of donors that have screwed the common people on trade, financing, and national security.

Look into haiti and the clinton foundation. 
The information is there but you need to get off the news stations that have been proven to be corrupt.

When you read a news articles look for multiple sources to confirm its reports. I know it takes a lot longer but it is necessary. The Clinton's have influence and pull in so many circles, so much of the news concerning her or her opponents is sorely lacking in citations. 

When people say they want you to be better informed they are not necessarily questioning your intelligence. They are considering that you might be unwilling to be proven wrong or that you may not have enough time or enough exposure to the information they are aware of.

I genuinely would like to get along with all of you guys but if I am attacked I will defend myself. 

If you want to start fresh with me and wipe the slate clean, I don't require an apology. I just require respect in the way you treat me going forward.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> People are trying to show you the truth because they care.
> 
> I poke at you but I really do hope you see the truth. Plus you have been a little nasty to me so I'm not going to pretend that didnt alter the way I treated you.
> 
> ...


It's a non-profit, not a charity.

You're allowed take a salary and run it almost exactly like a corporation.

If you've a beef, it's with the laws regarding non-profit organisations and not Hillary's Foundation that has donated to many just and worthy causes.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I think you meant Delirium. We will blame the confusion on your permanent delirium from dementia.
> No such thing as a drink called ta. That delirium is fucking you up bad.
> Now can you remember why your husband was booted out the service, forcing you to apply for welfare to feed you, him and the baby. Did it have anything to do what Trump said about his kind being rapist, murderers and drug dealers.


Lol i was blazed and falling asleep. 

Trump said illegal immigrants. Not legal immigrants. Not hispanic americans.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol i was blazed and falling asleep.
> 
> Trump said illegal immigrants. Not legal immigrants. Not hispanic americans.


Legal immigration? 

You mean have 2.5 mill dollars, win a green card or marry an American sort of legal immigration?

Not exactly options for alot of people.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> People are trying to show you the truth because they care.
> 
> I poke at you but I really do hope you see the truth. Plus you have been a little nasty to me so I'm not going to pretend that didnt alter the way I treated you.
> 
> ...


Absolutely I've been harsh towards you. We disagree on just about everything. I'm not asking for an apology from you either. If you want to push your views on abortion or that fucking wall, then I'll push right back.

My point is that I'm not assuming you would be swayed by a couple of articles. I think the supporters of Trump are making up their minds according to their values, situation in life and information they actively seek and make a decision that is in their best interest. The decision they made is based upon a lifetime of experience and thought.

To say "oh the DNC planted a question in the debate" as if that would move 31% of the Democratic Party's electorate to vote for Hillary is preposterous. As if 11 million people are choosing Trump over Hillary because Rush Limbaugh said something one day. Maybe a few hundred thousand members of the Democratic party can be easily swayed by shenanigans but not 16 million people out of a voting pool of 30 million. You've moved on from Bernie and chosen Trump because you can't stand Hillary. It is possible to disagree with that choice without dismissing your ability to choose. That is my argument with what our resident Bernie Babies are saying.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 2, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> It's a non-profit, not a charity.
> 
> You're allowed take a salary and run it almost exactly like a corporation.
> 
> If you've a beef, it's with the laws regarding non-profit organisations and not Hillary's Foundation that has donated to many just and worthy causes.


So how did those buildings work out for the haitians? Why did hillary's brother get awarded the gold mining contract?

The Clinton's are all about "appearing" genuine and kind. They hide their motives until they gain power and then screw over those they convinced to vote for them.

http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20100806005746/en/Clayton-Homes-Haiti

Warren buffet is a shady fuck. I will be looking into him furthur.

https://www.publicintegrity.org/2015/04/03/17024/warren-buffetts-mobile-home-empire-preys-poor


----------



## londonfog (Aug 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol i was blazed and falling asleep.
> 
> Trump said illegal immigrants. Not legal immigrants. Not hispanic americans.


Actually he said " When Mexico sends its people " 
Why won't you tell us why your husband was booted from the service. Was it rape ? murder ? or drugs.
Trump thinks part of your familia is shit


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Absolutely I've been harsh towards you. We disagree on just about everything. I'm not asking for an apology from you either. If you want to push your views on abortion or that fucking wall, then I'll push right back.
> 
> My point is that I'm not assuming you would be swayed by a couple of articles. I think the supporters of Trump are making up their minds according to their values, situation in life and information they actively seek and make a decision that is in their best interest. The decision they made is based upon a lifetime of experience and thought.
> 
> To say "oh the DNC planted a question in the debate" as if that would move 31% of the Democratic Party's electorate to vote for Hillary is preposterous. As if 11 million people are choosing Trump over Hillary because Rush Limbaugh said something one day. Maybe a few hundred thousand members of the Democratic party can be easily swayed by shenanigans but not 16 million people out of a voting pool of 30 million. You've moved on from Bernie and chosen Trump because you can't stand Hillary. It is possible to disagree with that choice without dismissing your ability to choose. That is my argument with what our resident Bernie Babies are saying.





> Again, I'm not asking you whether or not you think a Trump supporter *thinks *they're voting in their best interest. That answer is obvious, of course they do, otherwise they wouldn't be voting for Trump
> 
> I'm asking you if you think Trump supporters *are actually* voting in their own best interest. Do you think Trump's tax plan will objectively benefit the average Trump supporter? Do you think Trump's foreign policy will objectively benefit the average Trump supporter? His illegal immigration policy? His opposition to NATO? His climate change policy?
> 
> Or do you think the average Trump supporter has fallen for his bullshit and are voting for him for reasons other than a Trump administration will be objectively better for them?





> So my question to you is, why would Clinton supporters be any different? Are they just more politically savvy than Trump supporters?



You're listing *subjective* reasons, I'm asking for *objective* reasons and I know you're smart enough to understand the difference, and I know you know exactly what I'm asking you, you just refuse to answer it honestly because it would show that your argument that people are not swayed by media manipulation is total bullshit. The princeton study I posted earlier also proves that argument is total bullshit.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 2, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Seriously? What, are you like 22 years old?
> 
> You have some interesting views on democracy and purity. Let's say democracy is a strong beautiful woman. What the DNC did was tantamount to splashing some mud her dress. What TRUMP! and his ilk would do to her is more tantamount to what OJ did to Nicole.
> 
> Just because I didn't bother defusing your word trap doesn't give you the right to shape me into whatever strange, theoretical paradigm you exist in.


I'm 29

Subverting democracy is monumentally worse than *anything* Trump could do to this nation as president


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm 29
> 
> Subverting democracy is monumentally worse than *anything* Trump could do to this nation as president


so democracy is kind of binary? Either pure and perfect or utterly destroyed? And TRUMP! respects it?

OK. Good to know.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 2, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> so democracy is kind of binary? Either pure and perfect or utterly destroyed? And TRUMP! respects it?
> 
> OK. Good to know.


"You can't vote for Trump! He'll subvert democracy!" :as the Democratic party subverts democracy:

Why is it a problem when Trump does it, but not a problem when the Democrats do it?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You're listing *subjective* reasons, I'm asking for *objective* reasons and I know you're smart enough to understand the difference, and I know you know exactly what I'm asking you, you just refuse to answer it honestly because it would show that your argument that people are not swayed by media manipulation is total bullshit. The princeton study I posted earlier also proves that argument is total bullshit.


Dude, people make up their minds for many reasons. I'm saying that 31% of Democratic Party members did not just up and change their mind due to a debate question or due to some collusion with Politico or some six-month period where the media favored Hillary when the evidence is that Hillary received negative treatment compared to Bernie. Not saying it's everything Hillary has done or the DNC did is OK, just saying you are all worked up over a morality issue that and not an actual cause for Bernie's losses.

Of course I refuse to go down the path of objective reasons why people make up their minds. Inherent to the human decision making is subjectivity.

My discussion with Pie is an example of how subjective the whole process is. While I don't treat her very well, I've never claimed she was less able to make a decision. My differences with her lies in our differences regarding values, her belief that Hillary is some sort of criminal based upon years of right wing propaganda, her ignorance and fear of Muslims and desire for an authoritarian leader. We differ greatly on that. But I don't claim she's inferior because she chose Trump. That is where you and I disagree. 

I didn't read that princeton study. I'll go back and find it, read or at least scan it and see if it is germane to this discussion.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "You can't vote for Trump! He'll subvert democracy!" :as the Democratic party subverts democracy:
> 
> Why is it a problem when Trump does it, but not a problem when the Democrats do it?


So you have a problem distinguishing between degrees of things. 

A Jay walker and a mass murderer are pretty much the same thing?

Is that a clinical thing?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Dude, people make up their minds for many reasons. I'm saying that 31% of Democratic Party members did not just up and change their mind due to a debate question or due to some collusion with Politico or some six-month period where the media favored Hillary when the evidence is that Hillary received negative treatment compared to Bernie. Not saying it's everything Hillary has done or the DNC did is OK, just saying you are all worked up over a morality issue that and not an actual cause for Bernie's losses.
> 
> Of course I refuse to go down the path of objective reasons why people make up their minds. Inherent to the human decision making is subjectivity.
> 
> ...


I'm asking you if you think Trump's policies would be objectively good for the average Trump supporter or not

His tax policy lowers taxes on the rich and increases taxes on the poor. The average Trump supporter is poor. This is an example of a policy that is objectively bad for the average Trump supporter


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 2, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So you have a problem distinguishing between degrees of things.
> 
> A Jay walker and a mass murderer are pretty much the same thing?
> 
> Is that a clinical thing?


Please explain to me how half democracy works

You either have a democracy or you don't


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Please explain to me how half democracy works
> 
> You either have a democracy or you don't


Well then you don't have it and never did.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm asking you if you think Trump's policies would be objectively good for the average Trump supporter or not
> 
> His tax policy lowers taxes on the rich and increases taxes on the poor. The average Trump supporter is poor. This is an example of a policy that is objectively bad for the average Trump supporter


Of course I think Trump's tax policies would be bad for the US and it's citizens. How do I know this? I'm not a tax expert. I read and decide based upon what I've read and from my personal experience. To say I'm totally objective would be an indication that I don't know myself all that well. And holy crap, tax policy is complicated. Even the experts disagree on effects of them. We've seen a run of bad results from people claiming they should be otherwise. Some still claim cutting taxes will float all boats. They seem earnest about this too. What I want is to stop the experiment and go back to the idea that the people with money should be taxed according to the benefit they derive from society. Also use taxes as one tool to reduce the inequality of wealth in our population. Can I objectively justify this? Not completely. There is some subjectivity in my choices.

To the average Trump supporter, they must be concluding other than I do regarding Trump's tax policies. Or maybe it's not the most important issue to them. I don't know what they are thinking.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 2, 2016)

OK @Padawanbater2 (who is padawanbaiter1?)... So - just sticking with the modern era - the 1960 election was stolen... yet somehow democracy survived. And then Watergate... but democracy survived. Several faked wars ... but somehow democracy survived.

And the DNC is going to bring down democracy once and for all? 

That is ridiculous. In 25 years, almost nobody will remember the DNC "scandal" and 1960 and Watergate will still be relevant.

TRUMP! could bring down democracy. He is exactly the type.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So - just sticking with the modern era - the 1960 election was stolen... yet somehow democracy survived. And then Watergate... but democracy survived.


Lol, and that's just what we found out about.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 2, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol, and that's just what we found out about.


I was trying not to be controversial.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I was trying not to be controversial.


Our local Bernie supporters have no problem with painting snow caps on the tops of mole hills.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Our local Bernie supporters have no problem with painting snow caps on the tops of mole hills.


It makes me a little sad. People who act like that tend to be marginalized in the political process after a while. Politics is the art of the possible - but it is also a scholarly debate - I get that. But you get to a point where you realize that the debate sometimes has to take a back seat in order to move forward. Maybe it is the difference between political science and game theory.

I dig their chicks though. And I would get high with Pad.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It makes me a little sad. People who act like that tend to be marginalized in the political process after a while. Politics is the art of the possible - but it is also a scholarly debate - I get that. But you get to a point where you realize that the debate sometimes has to take a back seat in order to move forward. Maybe it is the difference between political science and game theory.
> 
> I dig their chicks though. And I would get high with Pad.


Totally with you there. And I'd get high with Ty too though I'm done after one good hit of the good stuff especially at altittude. Just avoid the subject of Bernie and its all good. 

No way we could have had the same discussion with wing nuts. Our Bernie supporters are passionate but they discuss ideas rather than beliefs. It might get heated but I can hang with it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Totally with you there. And Ty too. Just avoid the subject of Bernie and its all good.


Ty too.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 2, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> OK @Padawanbater2 (who is padawanbaiter1?)... So - just sticking with the modern era - the 1960 election was stolen... yet somehow democracy survived. And then Watergate... but democracy survived. Several faked wars ... but somehow democracy survived.
> 
> And the DNC is going to bring down democracy once and for all?
> 
> ...


We have the _illusion _of a democracy


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Dude, people make up their minds for many reasons. I'm saying that 31% of Democratic Party members did not just up and change their mind due to a debate question or due to some collusion with Politico or some six-month period where the media favored Hillary when the evidence is that Hillary received negative treatment compared to Bernie. Not saying it's everything Hillary has done or the DNC did is OK, just saying you are all worked up over a morality issue that and not an actual cause for Bernie's losses.
> 
> Of course I refuse to go down the path of objective reasons why people make up their minds. Inherent to the human decision making is subjectivity.
> 
> ...


Lol ok. I gave you some respect and you slapped my hand away. Lets be real here.

You think you know me? That's a laugh.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> We have the _illusion _of a democracy


Who put it there? We are humans. We do shit. The system is strong and strives to be great in spite of us. Call it what you will.

We are still on the same side.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm asking you if you think Trump's policies would be objectively good for the average Trump supporter or not
> 
> His tax policy lowers taxes on the rich and increases taxes on the poor. The average Trump supporter is poor. This is an example of a policy that is objectively bad for the average Trump supporter


Actually that is not true. He wants to lower taxes for everyone. He wants to lower business taxes so we are competitive with mexico and china. He also wants to implement tariffs. Did you know tariffs used to fund our government before the income tax? Are you aware that manufacturing in america is more expensive than manufacturing in most other countries?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol ok. I gave you some respect and you slapped my hand away. Lets be real here.
> 
> You think you know me? That's a laugh.


You never gave me respect. You allowed me to apologize. Not respect. You can apologize to me if you want. How does that statement work for you?


I don't know you, never said I did. I reported our discussion. Tell me what I got it wrong? Remember, I'm giving my perspective of what you've said, not what you'd say. 

_My discussion with Pie is an example of how subjective the whole process is. While I don't treat her very well, I've never claimed she was less able to make a decision. My differences with her lies in our differences regarding values, her belief that Hillary is some sort of criminal based upon years of right wing propaganda, her ignorance and fear of Muslims and desire for an authoritarian leader. We differ greatly on that. But I don't claim she's inferior because she chose Trump. That is where you and I disagree. _


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Actually that is not true. He wants to lower taxes for everyone. He wants to lower business taxes so we are competitive with mexico and china. He also wants to implement tariffs. Did you know tariffs used to fund our government before the income tax? Are you aware that manufacturing in america is more expensive than manufacturing in most other countries?


Bullshit. TRUMPS! tax cuts overwhelmingly benefit the upper incomes. And tariffs are an asinine idea. Tariffs sucked and I know more about international trade than you can read on Wikipedia.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You never gave me respect. You allowed me to apologize. Not respect. You can apologize to me if you want. How does that statement work for you?
> 
> 
> I don't know you, never said I did. I reported our discussion. Tell me what I got it wrong?


I dont have a problem apologizing. What would you like me to apologize for?

I said I DID NOT need an apology. I said I would be nice if you were nice.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I dont have a problem apologizing. What would you like me to apologize for?
> 
> I said I DID NOT need an apology. I said I would be nice if you were nice.


I don't need an apology either.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Actually that is not true. He wants to lower taxes for everyone. He wants to lower business taxes so we are competitive with mexico and china. He also wants to implement tariffs. Did you know tariffs used to fund our government before the income tax? Are you aware that manufacturing in america is more expensive than manufacturing in most other countries?


you seem like one of those who rely and get EITC. Have you asked yourself what happens to that with Trumps plan. Why select to be dumb ?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you seem like one of those who rely and get EITC. Have you asked yourself what happens to that with Trumps plan. Why select to be dumb ?


Don't be so silly...

Trump supporters don't think.

"I love the poorly educated..." - Donald Trump, Nevada, 2016


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> what's the issue with voter I'D to ensure fairness?


it would disenfranchise millions to possibly prevent less than a dozen cases of in person voter fraud.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If you want to start fresh with me and wipe the slate clean, I don't require an apology. I just require respect in the way you treat me going forward.


sorry, respect is earned.

sticking up for racism and fascism is not a great way to earn that respect.

plus,i personally find it exceedingly hard to have any modicum of respect for the incredibly stupid and uninformed, especially when they try to act like they have any sort of intelligence.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You think you know me? That's a laugh.


we have no idea what you're capable of.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Actually that is not true. He wants to lower taxes for everyone. He wants to lower business taxes so we are competitive with mexico and china. He also wants to implement tariffs. Did you know tariffs used to fund our government before the income tax? Are you aware that manufacturing in america is more expensive than manufacturing in most other countries?


tariffs are just a tax on walmart shoppers like you. then you will start demanding a bigger welfare check since the one you get now won't go as far. then you will complain that people aren't working to support the system as you sit there collecting your welfare check. then you will argue against increasing minimum wage so that your husband can actually make more than $12 an hour. then you will pop out another baby that you can't afford and spend even more of our medicaid dollars, WIC dollars, food stamps, and so forth.

our corporate tax rates are the lowest effective corporate tax rates in the world by the way.

you lack any grasp of facts whatsoever. you are not an informed voter, you are not even remotely close to intelligent either. you are brainwashed in exactly the same way hitler supporters were.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> tariffs are just a tax on walmart shoppers like you. then you will start demanding a bigger welfare check since the one you get now won't go as far. then you will complain that people aren't working to support the system as you sit there collecting your welfare check. then you will argue against increasing minimum wage so that your husband can actually make more than $12 an hour. then you will pop out another baby that you can't afford and spend even more of our medicaid dollars, WIC dollars, food stamps, and so forth.
> 
> our corporate tax rates are the lowest effective corporate tax rates in the world by the way.
> 
> you lack any grasp of facts whatsoever. you are not an informed voter, you are not even remotely close to intelligent either. you are brainwashed in exactly the same way hitler supporters were.


None of that is true about me. 

Not a walmart shopper.

Don't get foodstamps or any government welfare anymore.

I don't defend racism. 

You are a troll that is only here to provide conflict. That is why you threaten, bully, and slander.

Spawn of Hillary, Begone!


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "You can't vote for Trump! He'll subvert democracy!" :as the Democratic party subverts democracy:
> 
> Why is it a problem when Trump does it, but not a problem when the Democrats do it?


You must know who Noam Chomsky is. He's about as different in his politics from Hillary as can be but here is his discussion on Sanders, Hillary, Trump, why he's choosing Hillary and the real potential that can come out of the Sanders campaign beyond our vote in November.





spoiler alert: he's not excited about the prospect of Hillary as prez but he emphasizes the prospect of what Sanders and the movement energized can do after the election regardless of who wins the post of prez.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> None of that is true about me.


i have the quotes.

you argued against a minimum wage increase that would have given your husband a raise while on food stamps and pumping out babies on the medicaid dime.

i even have the posts where you call for people to get to work so they can support the system while you sit there unemployed.

you don't get to complain about unemployment or labor participation rate while you sit there and avoid getting a job.



Flaming Pie said:


> Not a walmart shopper.


i guarantee your house is filled with goods from china, which would be subject to a 35% tariff.

you don't get that you are arguing for a tax increase on yourself and all other middle class families which buy chinese goods.

you are clueless and ignorant.



Flaming Pie said:


> I don't defend racism.


again, i have the quotes of you defending racism.

fuck, you support trump. that is you defending racism right there.

this is not even in question.



Flaming Pie said:


> You are a troll that is only here to provide conflict. That is why you threaten, bully, and slander.
> 
> Spawn of Hillary, Begone!


simply delusional and sad. you are brainwashed beyond all hope.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> None of that is true about me.
> 
> Not a walmart shopper.
> 
> ...


You are voting for a man who is racist and bigoted. Is it fair to judge a person by their actions?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are voting for a man who is racist and bigoted. Is it fair to judge a person by their actions?


That's just like, your opinion man.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That's just like, your opinion man.


There is plenty of information out there documenting Trumps racist actions. It is verified, which makes the label of racism factual. And so, you must know that the person you vote for is racist. If you don't care, then that makes you one too.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> There is plenty of information out there documenting Trumps racist actions. It is verified, which makes the label of racism factual. And so, you must know that the person you vote for is racist. If you don't care, then that makes you one too.


Racism is a relative term. Not everybody will see TRUMP! as one.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Racism is a relative term. Not everybody will see TRUMP! as one.


You are right. However, Trump's racist actions are well documented. This isn't a case of some quiet bias. The man has been overt about it. In order to not see Trumps racism you'd have to overlook it. If that isn't racism, tell me what that is?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are right. However, Trump's racist actions are well documented. This isn't a case of some quiet bias. The man has been overt about it. In order to not see Trumps racism you'd have to overlook it. If that isn't racism, tell me what that is?


Oh I know. But, like, David Duke would not see it that way. Nor apparently do _some _others.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oh I know. But, like, David Duke would not see it that way. Nor apparently do _some _others.


I missed your subtlety in your previous post. Too funny that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> There is plenty of information out there documenting Trumps racist actions. It is verified, which makes the label of racism factual. And so, you must know that the person you vote for is racist. If you don't care, then that makes you one too.


I have said time and again that I believe hillary to be racist and an evil woman.

I will never cast a vote for hillary.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have said time and again that I believe hillary to be racist and an evil woman.
> 
> I will never cast a vote for hillary.


yet you have no evidence for it, and no rebuttal to the mountain of evidence showing that trump is a racist demagogue and fascist.

for the record, "NUH UH!" does not count as a rebuttal.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yet you have no evidence for it, and no rebuttal to the mountain of evidence showing that trump is a racist demagogue and fascist.
> 
> for the record, "NUH UH!" does not count as a rebuttal.


I have posted plenty in my thread. I know you would love for me to spend all night stroking your micro epenis by copying and pasting links on my phone for an hour.

Stroke your own e penis.

In other words...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have posted plenty in my thread.


no you haven't. 

if there were "plenty" of evidence, you could ratle off two or three things right away.

or, you could simply point to post numbers.

instead, you use some lame excuse about how hard it is for you to copy and paste stuff from your phone.

you are pathetic. go google about how the holocaust was fake now.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 3, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Who put it there? We are humans. We do shit. The system is strong and strives to be great in spite of us. Call it what you will.
> 
> We are still on the same side.


The way our government has operated has fundamentally changed in my lifetime. Influence was always present, but it was outlawed, hidden- and when found, punished. This hostile atmosphere marginalized its influence on daily affairs. 

Today, none of these things happen to the oligarchs. The donor class is free to anonymously dump unlimited sums into our political system, swamping grassroots efforts like Mr Sanders' famous $27 average. 

@Unclebaldrick you've made a basic mistake in judgement about the consequences of such open vote tampering and suppression of citizen participation; what's going on now is the 'in your face' endgame, not the beginning.

We the People have been told to our noses that our say doesn't matter.

As this point, we cannot say the society we live in is a democracy if the will of the majority is openly- and this part is essential, "OPENLY"- ignored or manipulated in favor of a powerful minority.

So dither and split all the semantic hairs you like. The truth is plain enough.

Do the American People collectively have the balls to hold our government accountable, or are we for sale to the highest bidder- to include foreign nations with cash and access to law firms and lobbyists?

THAT is the question before us. Most aren't even asking it.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The way our government has operated has fundamentally changed in my lifetime. Influence was always present, but it was outlawed, hidden- and when found, punished. This hostile atmosphere marginalized its influence on daily affairs.
> 
> Today, none of these things happen to the oligarchs. The donor class is free to anonymously dump unlimited sums into our political system, swamping grassroots efforts like Mr Sanders' famous $27 average.
> 
> ...


Sanders lost, by alot.

Your voice was heard, it just wasn't loudest.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 3, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Racism is a relative term. Not everybody will see TRUMP! as one.


Uh, no. Definitions matter. When they don't, we have George Orwell and the Animal Farm... which explains things rather well, come to think of it.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 3, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Sanders lost, by alot.
> 
> Your voice was heard, it just wasn't loudest.


That is your opinion, which is not supported by the facts. 

Further, that there is real doubt is itself corrosive to the entire process. If no one trusts the same authority, we have a fundamental breakdown in the system.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That is your opinion, which is not supported by the facts.
> 
> Further, that there is real doubt is itself corrosive to the entire process. If no one trusts the same authority, we have a fundamental breakdown in the system.


3.5 million votes say otherwise.

Try to stick to facts, like actual results


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 3, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> 3.5 million votes say otherwise.
> 
> Try to stick to facts, like actual results


But they were in many cases demonstrably NOT actual vote totals. And in many more cases, suspicious divergences appeared between exit polling results and reported results, a classic sign of vote tampering- and rather than follow that scandal, the media instead _elected to stop taking exit polls altogether. 
_
So I think I have ample grounds for questioning the veracity of any numbers you may have heard from 'official' sources.

Furthermore, that media maneuver is a very scary rabbit hole to contemplate and scarier still to confront. But we must, if we are to preserve our rights to be heard in our own country.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> But they were in many cases demonstrably NOT actual vote totals. And in many more cases, suspicious divergences aspirated between exit polling results and reported results, a classic sign of cheating- and rather than follow that scandal, the media instead _elected to stop taking exit polls altogether.
> _
> So I think I have ample grounds for questioning the veracity of any numbers you may have heard from 'official' sources.
> 
> Furthermore, that media maneuver is a very scary rabbit hole to contemplate and scarier still to confront. But we must, if we are to preserve our rights to be heard in our own country.


He lost, it's not a conspiracy, please stop crying about it.

Hillary got more votes in spite of whatever fuckery the DNC undertook.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The way our government has operated has fundamentally changed in my lifetime. Influence was always present, but it was outlawed, hidden- and when found, punished. This hostile atmosphere marginalized its influence on daily affairs.
> 
> Today, none of these things happen to the oligarchs. The donor class is free to anonymously dump unlimited sums into our political system, swamping grassroots efforts like Mr Sanders' famous $27 average.
> 
> ...


We (US) are doing what we do best, Tty..our political system has evolved into one BIG reality TV show. Where outrageous rules and you are only a villain until the next episode and then redemption.

Where is OUR government to protect us?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 3, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> He lost, it's not a conspiracy, please stop crying about it.
> 
> Hillary got more votes in spite of whatever fuckery the DNC undertook.


And you know this how?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> And you know this how?


Because the tallies were announced 

Hillary beat Sanders even without the Superdelegates.

Feel free to keep your mental breakdown moving full pace tho.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 3, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Because the tallies were announced
> 
> Hillary beat Sanders even without the Superdelegates.
> 
> Feel free to keep your mental breakdown moving full pace tho.


By the cheating DNC?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> By the cheating DNC?


Have you ANY evidence whatsoever to show the result were tampered with?

If not, stfu, the denial stage shouldn't last this long, it's not healthy for elderly folk like you.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 3, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> He lost, it's not a conspiracy, please stop crying about it.
> 
> Hillary got more votes in spite of whatever fuckery the DNC undertook.


You missed the point. If we don't make site the establishment understands such fuckery will not be tolerated, they'll be emboldened to just push further. 

We've already gone well beyond the point of having the people's voice be systematically undermined, so I think no more evidence is needed that his 'defeat' is in question.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> We (US) are doing what we do best, Tty..our political system has evolved into one BIG reality TV show. Where outrageous rules and you are only a villain until the next episode and then redemption.
> 
> Where is OUR government to protect us?


Someone bought them.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 3, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Have you ANY evidence whatsoever to show the result were tampered with?
> 
> If not, stfu, the denial stage shouldn't last this long, it's not healthy for elderly folk like you.


Holy fuck, really? MOUNTAINS OF IT, up to and including a Harvard study that said there was a 1 in 77 billion chance Mrs Clinton won without massive vote fraud. 

Time to bone up, it's only your democracy on the line.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 3, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> By the cheating DNC?


Believing the liars is a sure way to the truthiness of the matter.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 3, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Have you ANY evidence whatsoever to show the result were tampered with?
> 
> If not, stfu, the denial stage shouldn't last this long, it's not healthy for elderly folk like you.


And blind faith is better? Time you grew up and stopped believing everything you see on tee vee, peewee.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Holy fuck, really? MOUNTAINS OF IT, up to and including a Harvard study that said there was a 1 in 77 billion chance Mrs Clinton won without massive vote fraud.
> 
> Time to bone up, it's only your democracy on the line.


Link it up so.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Bernie is with her.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


so when he endorsed her he was being phony ? When he said he is with her, he really is lying ? Is Bernie a phony liar ? I say not.
Of course Bernie wants you to make decisions for yourself, but Bernie is with her now. Ask yourself *WWBD* WHAT WOULD BERNIE DO. He says he will be voting Hillary. He is with her.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> so when he endorsed her he was being phony?


No


londonfog said:


> When he said he is with her, he really is lying?


No


londonfog said:


> Is Bernie a phony liar? I say not.


No


londonfog said:


> Ask yourself *WWBD* WHAT WOULD BERNIE DO.


He would tell you not to listen to him and to make the decision for yourself


----------



## londonfog (Aug 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No
> 
> No
> 
> ...


so we agree.
He endorsed Hillary and will be voting for her.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> so we agree.
> He endorsed Hillary and will be voting for her.


Correct Sanders endorsed..he SAYS he will vote her..its up to you to prove it..

I'm also going to take his advice and vote my conscious. Sanders has known her for 25 years, perhaps he's privy to something more than I am.

But I am me.

I don't trust her as far as I can throw that nasty lozenge from her mouth.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Correct Sanders endorsed..he SAYS he will vote her..its up to you to prove it..
> 
> I'm also going to take his advice and vote my conscious. Sanders has known her for 25 years, perhaps he's privy to something more than I am.
> 
> ...


as long as you understand that he does want you to make you own decision...like a grown up.
Just be crystal clear that Bernard " Bernie " Sanders is with her and will be voting for her. He must have realized that she is the best choice to govern as POTUS. He did not put up any fight at the convention. In fact he stood up and announced, at the top of his voice that he move that Hillary be nominated to become the POTUS with all Democratic votes. It was a very proud moment for Bernie.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> as long as you understand that he does want you to make you own decision...like a grown up.
> Just be crystal clear the Bernard " Bernie " Sanders is with her and will be voting for her. He must have realized that she is the best choice to govern as POTUS. He did not put up any fight at the convention. In fact he stood up and announced, at the top of his voice that he move that Hillary be nominated to become the POTUS with all Democratic votes. It was a very proud moment for Bernie.


No, Bernie was the best option..but he didn't cheat to win, so there's that.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> No, Bernie was the best option.


Depends on your opinion. Bernie's opinion is he thinks she is the best option


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Depends on your opinion. Bernie's opinion is he thinks she is the best option


Where did he say that?


----------



## londonfog (Aug 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Where did he say that?


Actions speak louder than words silly 
He endorsed Hillary and moved to nominated her as the choice of the Democratic party. He did not have to do any of that. He realized she is the best option. So please remember WWBD


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Actions speak louder than words silly
> He endorsed Hillary and moved to nominated her as the choice of the Democratic party. He did not have to do any of that. He realized she is the best option. So please remember WWBD


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Actions speak louder than words silly
> He endorsed Hillary and moved to nominated her as the choice of the Democratic party. He did not have to do any of that. He realized she is the best option. So please remember WWBD


No.

The DNC selected Clinton.

There was NO choice.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> No.
> 
> The DNC selected Clinton.
> 
> There was NO choice.


This is the only conclusion supported by the facts on the ground.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 4, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> No.
> 
> The DNC selected Clinton.
> 
> There was NO choice.


Bernie did not have to stand and shout his love for Clinton at the convention,, but he did. He moved to nominated Hillary Rodham Clinton with ALL Democratic votes. Now that is showing some love. Bernie is with her. He said it and proved it. WWBD


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Bernie did not have to stand and shout his love for Clinton at the convention,, but he did. He moved to nominated Hillary Rodham Clinton with ALL Democratic votes. Now that is showing some love. Bernie is with her. He said it and proved it. WWBD


He was all for holding out until he had some "private" conversations with the president. Then it was a complete reversal.

I bet it was something along the lines of "either step in line or be cast out."


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 4, 2016)

But who knows..


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> But who knows..


----------



## ThickStemz (Aug 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Hopefully they will be next found working with @ThickStemz at that Subway for the mentally challenged.
> 
> _
> 
> _


Your mom snorts meth through toilet paper tubes.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 6, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> Your mom snorts meth through toilet paper tubes.


Maybe she should get some Subway straws off you to use instead?


----------



## ThickStemz (Aug 6, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Maybe she should get some Subway straws off you to use instead?


Came in one day. Saw her going at a line she had disguised as a sub sammich she had ordered, wrapped up with the paper, going at it with two of our straws, one in each nostril. Turnin tricks all night is hard work.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 6, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> Came in one day. Saw her going at a line she had disguised as a sub sammich she had ordered, wrapped up with the paper, going at it with two of our straws, one in each nostril. Turnin tricks all night is hard work.


If shes doing that much meth it means a meth head is probably earning more than the average Subway employee.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 6, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> If shes doing that much meth it means a meth head is probably earning more than the average Subway employee.


No one should work full time and still be in poverty. That's not 'free market', that's just simple exploitation. 

I think our government employees should make their pay based on the median, or 50th percentile income. There's the correct incentive!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


LMFAOROFL!!!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> LMFAOROFL!!!!!


She'll make another great president- for the 1%.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Duh, so what's the issue with voter I'D to ensure fairness?


Because there is no such thing as voter fraud.

There are many ways to disenfranchise voters. 


Requiring something that must be purchased in order to vote is the equivalent of poll tax.
Felons which are predominately black populace.
Changing access to polls via time, polling place.
Reduction of polling equipment.
Misinformation posted in minority areas in order to confuse voting populace.
The list is endless.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> She'll make another great president- for the 1%.


But she just said she's raising taxes on those who supported her campaign- the wealthy.

I wonder how that goes over with Goldman-Sachs every time she says that?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Seriously? What, are you like 22 years old?
> 
> You have some interesting views on democracy and purity. Let's say democracy is a strong beautiful woman. What the DNC did was tantamount to splashing some mud her dress. What TRUMP! and his ilk would do to her is more tantamount to what OJ did to Nicole.
> 
> Just because I didn't bother defusing your word trap doesn't give you the right to shape me into whatever strange, theoretical paradigm you exist in.


Fail.

Cheating is stealing..that means they took her dress in stead of splashing mud.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> At least the Ron Paul crowd gave up pretty quickly when he wasnt nominated in 2012.
> 
> These Bernie Babies are having a hard time facing facts.


Expecting 13M to do an about face is an unrealistic expectation.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> They will. Give them time. These people are going to have far more influence in the future - unlike the Pawl-sies.


How many votes did Ron Paul get?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> If the stakes weren't so high I'd have voted Sanders, but we need to beat Trump and prevent the 4th Reich.


Because Sanders was so unelectable and the stakes soooooooo high there had to be cheating?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm no lawyer either and find this whole thing arcane. I think this article answers your question:
> http://www.politifact.com/punditfact/statements/2016/may/05/george-clooney/george-clooney-decries-big-money-politics-says-mos/
> 
> _The way the donations are divided is explained at the bottom of the Hillary Victory Fund page on the Clinton website. The first $2,700 goes to Clinton, the next $33,400 goes to the DNC and the rest goes to state parties.
> ...


.
The Victory Fund has donated Jack Shit to the state fund.

99% has stayed with Clinton.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> How many votes did Ron Paul get?


Exactly!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 6, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> But she just said she's raising taxes on those who supported her campaign- the wealthy.
> 
> I wonder how that goes over with Goldman-Sachs every time she says that?


They're laughing at everyone who believes her.


----------



## ThickStemz (Aug 7, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> If shes doing that much meth it means a meth head is probably earning more than the average Subway employee.


Nah man, she just has a hook up on pseudoephedrine and drain cleaner. 

Shake and bake, muthafukah


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 7, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> Nah man, she just has a hook up on pseudoephedrine and drain cleaner.
> 
> Shake and bake, muthafukah


have you relapsed, sandwich maker?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 7, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> Nah man, she just has a hook up on pseudoephedrine and drain cleaner.
> 
> Shake and bake, muthafukah


I've never made or used meth, but I'll take your word for it.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Aug 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Oooooo good graphic. 

Sums it up pretty well. 

A careful read of these definitions might help people gain more insight into why so many of us Sandernistas aren't willing to just roll over for Shillary.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Oooooo good graphic.
> 
> Sums it up pretty well.
> 
> A careful read of these definitions might help people gain more insight into why so many of us Sandernistas aren't willing to just roll over for Shillary.


Hillary, landslide 2016.

Trump is gonna be so badly beaten that Sanders will literally die of a heart attack from the shock.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Too late.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2016)

Boobies for Bernie (vid):

http://www.breitbart.com/california/2016/08/07/bernie-sanders-topless-woman-sues-lapd/


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Hillary, landslide 2016.
> 
> Trump is gonna be so badly beaten that Sanders will literally die of a heart attack from the shock.


Actually that landslide belonged to Bernie.

It was what I saw..the uncontrollable element was DWS which changed the future event..and that can never be seen.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2016)

Larry Sanders: Next Move Is Revolution:

http://www.rawstory.com/2016/08/brother-of-bernie-sanders-next-move-is-revolution/


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 8, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Larry Sanders: Next Move Is Revolution:
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/2016/08/brother-of-bernie-sanders-next-move-is-revolution/


----------



## londonfog (Aug 9, 2016)

When it was all said and done, Bernie decided to be with her.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Actually that landslide belonged to Bernie In Vermont.
> 
> .


Fix it for ya, for the sake of truthfulness


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> When it was all said and done, Bernie decided to be with her.


And yet you must continually 'fix' the rhetoric.

Further, Bernie suspiciously ended up 'for her' after meeting with Obama..prior to that, it was contested convention. That meeting was 90 minutes. Most Sanders supporters are the knowledgable, consistent faction of electorate.

It's going to take us a little longer than 90 minutes to convince us Hillary is not Satan in a pantsuit.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


>


How many votes did Ron Paul get?


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 9, 2016)

Listen.....it aint about rolling over.....if you like the progressive things you do have the only vote is for the democrat. If you let the republicans pick the next 3 Supreme Court Judges it will be 7-2 in favor of the religious right wing nut jobs. That will last for decades and they will proceed to remove all those things many of us DEMOCRATS have been fighting for since the 30's.

I won't be here to live through it, but most of you will..........GOOD LUCK.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> And yet you must continually 'fix' the rhetoric.
> 
> Further, Bernie suspiciously ended up 'for her' after meeting with Obama..prior to that, it was contested convention. That meeting was 90 minutes. Most Sanders supporters are the knowledgable, consistent faction of electorate.
> 
> It's going to take us a little longer than 90 minutes to convince us Hillary is not Satan in a pantsuit.


Shame on you Sky for maligning the great name of Sanders. You make it seem like he is a pussy who rolled over.. You make him seem like a man who could not and would not stand by his word. You make him seem like he was afraid to stand up to Obama and take his debate to the convention. You make it seem that just after 90 minutes, Sanders gave up everything he fought for. Why do you defame the great Bernard Bernie Sanders and make him out to be a cowardly, fake wimp pussy? Shame Shame Sky. WWBD


----------



## spandy (Aug 9, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Expecting 13M to do an about face is an unrealistic expectation.


Great shot of a bernie baby standing their ground


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2016)

Sanders Currently Winning Democratic Primary And I'll Prove It To You:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/seth-abramson/sanders-currently-winning-democratic-primary-race-ill-prove-to-you_b_9528076.html


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders Currently Winning Democratic Primary And I'll Prove It To You:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/seth-abramson/sanders-currently-winning-democratic-primary-race-ill-prove-to-you_b_9528076.html


Just a few months too late.

Should've voted.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Just a few months too late.
> 
> Should've voted.


How do you know I didn't 'well-known member' with 50 posts?


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> How do you know I didn't 'well-known member' with 50 posts?


 Are you trying to get him to admit who he is?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Are you trying to get him to admit who he is?


He's a sock, young RIU member.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> How do you know I didn't 'well-known member' with 50 posts?


Cos it's in your Bernie Sanders megathread...

Derp.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Cos it's in your Bernie Sanders megathread...
> 
> Derp.


You mean you read me? Well thank you adoring fan!

You do realize our advertisers can go anywhere? we must keep our audience riveted at all times.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> He's a sock, young RIU member.


 CheeseyRice


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You mean you read me? Well thank you adoring fan!


How could one not read the insane ramblings? The smoke breaks I've used (wasted) reading through it.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> CheeseyRice


Yeah I think he has quite a few.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> How could one not read the insane ramblings? The smoke breaks I've used (wasted) reading through it.


Sadly, Clinton was too unsure of herself to let the people speak..she knows what they would say..


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yeah I think he has quite a few.


 Yes and this ones for you, mostly anyway.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Yes and this ones for you, mostly anyway.


I'm so special.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm so special.


 Yes you are.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 14, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> CheeseyRice


Who's CheeseyRice?


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 14, 2016)

Who's Harrekin?


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 14, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Are you trying to get him to admit who he is?



Who's NoDrama?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Who's NoDrama?


Speaking of ND..I miss him..wonder where he went?


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 14, 2016)

Ummm, who did I quote?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 14, 2016)

Who is Harrekin and what's your obsession with my IP address?

I told you already that I route my traffic through European proxies because of their robust data protection legislation and because I live in an illegal state.

Cool that the admins seem to actively watch IP addresses on a pot website tho


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 14, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Who is Harrekin and what's your obsession with my IP address?
> 
> I told you already that I route my traffic through European proxies because of their robust data protection legislation and because I live in an illegal state.
> 
> Cool that the admins seem to actively watch IP addresses on a pot website tho


If it was my website, I would too.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If it was my website, I would too.


I already clarified why I use European proxies to him in private, instead he calls me a "Harrekin" whatever the fuck that is...


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 14, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Who's NoDrama?





rollitup said:


> Ummm, who did I quote?


 nobody


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> I already clarified why I use European proxies to him in private, instead he calls me a "Harrekin" whatever the fuck that is...


That was our Irish..I do miss him, he was fun.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> That was our Irish..I do miss him, he was fun.


Irish people are drunk and stupid.

I studied there for a few years, nice people but pretty roudy when drunk (always).


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 14, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Irish people are drunk and stupid.
> 
> I studied there for a few years, nice people but pretty roudy when drunk (always).


At least they have an excuse. 

What's yours?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> At least they have an excuse.
> 
> What's yours?


Your bitterness is palpable, don't forget to vote Democrat.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> How could one not read the insane ramblings? The smoke breaks I've used (wasted) reading through it.


Smoke breaks? The only one here with all those jobs is CR. Did you get the boot?

PM me.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Your bitterness is palpable, don't forget to vote Democrat.


Since there was cheating and basic fuckery by the anointed one..one can ask oneself how anointed was she?

She acts as if she is our choice instead of the most heinous, reviled leftover known to man.

With Clinton, its past holding your nose and pulling the lever.

Also, Bill doesn't look well..I correctly predicted Scalia's death. Last time I heard dissention from that fucker, you could hear the congestive heart failure (which btw he WAS being treated for).

And what's her problem with the coughing fits and seizures?

And folks, THAT is the BEST America has to offer?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Smoke breaks? The only one here with all those jobs is CR. Did you get the boot?
> 
> PM me.


????

Is this some kind of code?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> ????
> 
> Is this some kind of code?


Are you Russian?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Are you Russian?


нет


----------



## londonfog (Aug 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Since there was cheating and basic fuckery by the anointed one..one can ask oneself how anointed was she?
> 
> She acts as if she is our choice instead of the most heinous, reviled leftover known to man.
> 
> ...


Sky could you please tell me exactly how Hillary cheated ? I would put more fault on people like yourself who did not even vote. 
Could you also please share on how you can* hear* Bill's CHF


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> ????
> 
> Is this some kind of code?


10110111001


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Sky could you please tell me exactly how Hillary cheated ? I would put more fault on people like yourself who did not even vote.
> Could you also please share on how you can* hear* Bill's CHF


No, my diagnoses for Bill is Parkinson's with Dementia.

He's lost quite a bit of weight recently and looks gaunt.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> 10110111001


That's not even 16 bits...


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Sky could you please tell me exactly how Hillary cheated ? I would put more fault on people like yourself who did not even vote.
> Could you also please share on how you can* hear* Bill's CHF


Belzubub had her flying 80s gelled hair monkey do her bidding..


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> That's not even 16 bits...


Lullerskates\snot bubble 

I'm laughing so hard.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Lullerskates\snot bubble
> 
> I'm laughing so hard.


01001000 01100101 01101100 01101100 01101111 00100000 00111010 00101001


----------



## londonfog (Aug 15, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> 01001000 01100101 01101100 01101100 01101111 00100000 00111010 00101001


Hello 
01110011 01101011 01111001 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110100 01100001 01110010 01100100


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hello
> 01110011 01101011 01111001 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110100 01100001 01110010 01100100


Binary; you either know it or you don't...


----------



## londonfog (Aug 15, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Binary; you either know it or you don't...


01100001 01100111 01110010 01100101 01100101 01100100


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> 01100001 01100111 01110010 01100101 01100101 01100100



00001101 00001010 01000101 01100001 01110100 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100011 01101011 00001101 00001010


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Binary; you either know it or you don't...



Google, everyone has it.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 15, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> 00001101 00001010 01000101 01100001 01110100 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100011 01101011 00001101 00001010


We know how this will end.
You running to the mod to snitch 
01100100 01100001 01110110 01101001 01100100 00100000 01101010 01110010 00100000 01110011 01110100 01101111 01110000 00100000 01110011 01101110 01101001 01110100 01100011 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111


----------



## londonfog (Aug 15, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Eat a dick.
> 
> I don't need to hide to say it.


I guess I hurt your feelings when I called you a snitch. Will you run to the mods this time when it gets personal ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I guess I hurt your feelings when I called you a snitch. Will you run to the mods this time when we get personal ?



You'd have to mean something to me in order to hurt my feelings. The fact you continuously cry about something that never even involved you just shows how much of a whiny bitch you are. You making it "personal" is your way of trying to make me stop owning you. Evey time I make fun of you you post my personal info. You're a bitch. You can't back up your shit. Carry on.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2016)

*Calls me a snitch. Posts personal info.*

lol


----------



## londonfog (Aug 15, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> You'd have to mean something to me in order to hurt my feelings. The fact you continuously cry about something that never even involved you just shows how much of a whiny bitch you are. You making it "personal" is your way of trying to make me stop owning you. Evey time I make fun of you you post my personal info. You're a bitch. You can't back up your shit. Carry on.


A snitch on a pot forum does bother me and I will admit that freely.
A racist on a pot forum does bother me, again I openly admit this.
If you have nothing to hide, my putting up your information so others can google how much of a snitch you are should not bother you.
You live in a fuckin state where growing is legal, you have nothing to hide...except your snitching.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Eat a dick.
> 
> I don't need to hide to say it.


lol, sheskunk.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 15, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> *Calls me a snitch. Posts personal info.*
> 
> lol


call you a snitch and ask you if I can post the news article that says you are.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> You'd have to mean something to me in order to hurt my feelings.


remember when you kept PMing me and crying about how i outed you as sheskunk?

just days on end worth of crying like a little bitch.

well, at least you parlayed being a whiny little bitch into being an effective and disgusting racist.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> A snitch on a pot forum does bother me and I will admit that freely.
> A racist on a pot forum does bother me, again I openly admit this.
> If you have nothing to hide, my putting up your information so others can google how much of a snitch you are should not bother you.
> You live in a fuckin state where growing is legal, you have nothing to hide...except your snitching.


You seem to be easily bothered. You really are a bitch.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> remember when you kept PMing me and crying about how i outed you as sheskunk?
> 
> just days on end worth of crying like a little bitch.
> 
> well, at least you parlayed being a whiny little bitch into being an effective and disgusting racist.


Remember when you sent me money? Why do you financially support racists?


----------



## londonfog (Aug 15, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> You seem to be easily bothered. You really are a bitch.


You are a bitch plus a snitch. We shall now call you snitchbitch.
Can I please put up a link to just one news article about how you snitched on your friends. or do you prefer to keep this a secret from our RIU members


----------



## londonfog (Aug 15, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Remember when you sent me money? Why do you financially support racists?


The money was sent before you came out of prison as sheskunk.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2016)

Stop. Must I seperate you men?


----------



## londonfog (Aug 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Stop. Must I seperate you men?


*beats chest like gorilla*


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The money was sent before you came out of prison as sheskunk.



Are you running to Buck's rescue? Are you crying to the mods and having them delete my posts? Am I hurting someone's feelings so much that I need to be censored? Hella funny.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't read the Reported Posts, I delete your offensive crap all on my own opinion.

Your posts are not 'hella funny," they are hella pathetic!


----------



## londonfog (Aug 15, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Are you running to Buck's rescue? Are you crying to the mods and having them delete my posts? Am I hurting someone's feelings so much that I need to be censored? Hella funny.


not me running to the mods. Not my style. They delete at will.
Now back to your snitching. Did you apologize to the couple that you hurt ? Did you try to make it right.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> *beats chest like gorilla*


Gay.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> *beats chest like gorilla*


That's racist.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 15, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Gay.


Why do gorillas beat their chests?
This is a warning signal to the younger gorillas to back off or they will be engaged in a battle!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Stop. Must I seperate you *boys*?


FIFY!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2016)

rollitup said:


> I don't read the Reported Posts, I delete your offensive crap all on my own opinion.
> 
> Your posts are not 'hella funny," they are hella pathetic!



I never said my posts were hella funny, I said the mod deleting them was.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> not me running to the mods. Not my style. They delete at will.
> Now back to your snitching. Did you apologize to the couple that you hurt ? Did you try to make it right.



"Make it right"? What does that even mean.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Why do gorillas beat their chests?
> This is a warning signal to the younger gorillas to back off or they will be engaged in a battle!


So you are a gorilla. Would you like a banana?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Why do gorillas beat their chests?
> This is a warning signal to the younger gorillas to back off or they will be engaged in a battle!



Is that how you taught your kids to be good?


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Stop. Must I seperate you men?


 Don't get in the middle of it schuylaar, coming between two white breads is just going to make you the meat of that sandwich. More than a few here would bring the meat if asked, then you could be bread instead. I could be wrong London could be whole wheat and you may not wish to be bread.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 16, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Don't get in the middle of it schuylaar, coming between two white breads is just going to make you the meat of that sandwich. More than a few here would bring the meat if asked, then you could be bread instead. I could be wrong London could be whole wheat and you may not wish to be bread.


I want the Reuben, please. With kraut.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I want the Reuben, please. With kraut.


 It wouldn't be a Reuben without kraut. It and a cheesesteak are the only sandwiches I eat when out. I would like ruffles on the side. Or if Schuylaar would like to be bread I could bring meat for an open face that could be very good.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 16, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> "Make it right"? What does that even mean.


you do pose a good point. How does one make it right after snitching and setting up their friends ? I guess being a snitch is something you just have to live with.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 16, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> So you are a gorilla. Would you like a banana?


You present yourself as someone lacking education, so I guess you can't be blamed if you don't understand the meaning of the phrase. "Beating my chest like a gorilla" does not mean I am a gorilla. Simple means that I'm about to come at you if provoked. By the way exactly how stupid are you, so I can know for future references .


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you do pose a good point. How does one make it right after snitching and setting up their friends ? I guess being a snitch is something you just have to live with.


 Are you white or whole wheat? Unclebuck seems to be the biggest snitch here.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 16, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Are you white or whole wheat? Unclebuck seems to be the biggest snitch here.


do I know you ? Are you seeking my attention ?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> "Make it right"? What does that even mean.


Envelope with cash.

That's whole wheat speak..


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Are you white or whole wheat? Unclebuck seems to be the biggest snitch here.


Well, he LOOKS whole wheat..


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you do pose a good point. How does one make it right after snitching and setting up their friends ? I guess being a snitch is something you just have to live with.


Well, they used to sew things on your clothing to distinguish you from the others..Big Red 'A'..Star of David etc.

Ohhhhhhhhhh, I dunno, has to wear pictures of the people he put in lockup until they're paroled?

Shouldn't that have happened already?..I mean, it's been awhile.

Plus, you should kind of feel bad for @fdd2blk, I know I do..cops gave him a deal, then reneged. So that's kind of the payback right there.

How many times do I have to tell you men this? ..NEVER trust the Feds.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you do pose a good point.





londonfog said:


> do I know you ? Are you seeking my attention ?


 Simply poking you with a stick would get your attention but would it provoke you and in what way. Capitalizing at the start of a post would make you look less like buck who likes to be poked with big sticks do you like to be poked with big sticks?


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Well, he LOOKS whole wheat..


 I hope you didn't mind my play?


----------



## londonfog (Aug 16, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Simply poking you with a stick would get your attention but would it provoke you and in what way. Capitalizing at the start of a post would make you look less like buck who likes to be poked with big sticks do you like to be poked with big sticks?


I see. You are one of those who got banned. Now you created another account because you missed UB


----------



## londonfog (Aug 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Well, he LOOKS whole wheat..


Whole wheat is processed to include all three nutritious parts, but white flour uses only the endosperm. When put head-to-head with whole wheat bread, white is a nutritional lightweight. Whole wheat is much higher in fiber, vitamins B6 and E, magnesium, zinc, folic acid and chromium


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I see. You are one of those who got banned. Now you created another account because you missed UB


 Sorry but I have never ben banned nor slowed but when I am higher then fuck its fun to play here and years back have added a lot to grow forums.
As for missing someone I do miss Vi and med.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Whole wheat is processed to include all three nutritious parts, but white flour uses only the endosperm. When put head-to-head with whole wheat bread, white is a nutritional lightweight. Whole wheat is much higher in fiber, vitamins B6 and E, magnesium, zinc, folic acid and chromium


 When I buy bread mostly for BLTs without the L I get orowheat its also good for dagwoods.
As for nutrition you did feed your minpin benafull.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You present yourself as someone lacking education, so I guess you can't be blamed if you don't understand the meaning of the phrase. "Beating my chest like a gorilla" does not mean I am a gorilla. Simple means that I'm about to come at you if provoked. By the way exactly how stupid are you, so I can know for future references .


 Replace simple with [It simply] and loose the s from references as its only one. Your only showing your lack of education.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I see. You are one of those who got banned. Now you created another account because you missed UB


 Are you asking me to poke you with my big stick or do you feel that you have been poked with a big stick?


----------



## londonfog (Aug 16, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Replace simple with [It simply] and loose the s from references as its only one. Your only showing your lack of education.


*you're


----------



## londonfog (Aug 16, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Replace simple with [It simply] and loose the s from references as its only one. Your only showing your lack of education.


*lose


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You present yourself as someone lacking education, so I guess you can't be blamed if you don't understand the meaning of the phrase. "Beating my chest like a gorilla" does not mean I am a gorilla. Simple means that I'm about to come at you if provoked. By the way exactly how stupid are you, so I can know for future references .


Whatever you say keyboard warrior.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> *you're





londonfog said:


> *lose


 While you took the bait one word posts aren't something that I can use.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 16, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Well, they used to sew things on your clothing to distinguish you from the others..Big Red 'A'..Star of David etc.
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhh, I dunno, has to wear pictures of the people he put in lockup until they're paroled?
> 
> ...



It's amazing, after all these years, some of you still haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 16, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you do pose a good point. How does one make it right after snitching and setting up their friends ? I guess being a snitch is something you just have to live with.



I sleep good at night.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 16, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> I sleep good at night.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 16, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


>



Cuddle time helps calm the nerves.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 16, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


Getting fucked isnt gay because "prison rules" apply...

Spooning is totally gay tho.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Your only showing your lack of education.


*you're


----------



## xmatox (Aug 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Maybe you should watch the short youtube clip of a programmer who worked on the voting machines and was being televised on C-Span, testifying before Congress that the voting machines were not only not tamper proof, they could be tampered with and leave no trace.
> 
> Don't even think about asking me to prove it happened. Human nature and the preponderance of evidence answers that well enough.
> 
> It's one more step in the breaking of the chains of accountability at all levels of government.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 16, 2016)

xmatox said:


>


We don't live in a democracy when the results of voting are treated with such disregard.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> We don't live in a democracy when the results of voting are treated with such disregard.


With the DNC email leak, apparently many are completely aware that we don't live in a democracy and, to my surprise, many are content with it, so long as their choice wins.. I suspect if the same thing were happening where the establishment chose Trump over Clinton, and _he_ were currently ahead in the polls and seen to be the next presumptive president of the United States they'd feel much differently about the subversion of democracy..


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 16, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> With the DNC email leak, apparently many are completely aware that we don't live in a democracy and, to my surprise, many are content with it, so long as their choice wins.. I suspect if the same thing were happening where the establishment chose Trump over Clinton, and _he_ were currently ahead in the polls and seen to be the next presumptive president of the United States they'd feel much differently about the subversion of democracy..


Quite so, to the point where many are asking me what I'm complaining about. 

I find it shocking that so many have blinders on to the implications of the disintegration of our founding principles.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 16, 2016)

http://www.npr.org/2016/08/16/490103767/npr-battleground-map-hillary-clinton-solidifies-lead-against-donald-trump


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Quite so, to the point where many are asking me what I'm complaining about.
> 
> I find it shocking that so many have blinders on to the implications of the disintegration of our founding principles.


No way! What are you talking about?! No way the establishment could ever switch and choose a guy like George W. Bush to be president and get us into some shit that would take decades to fix.. 

Oh, wait..


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 16, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No way! What are you talking about?! No way the establishment could ever switch and choose a guy like George W. Bush to be president and get us into some shit that would take decades to fix..
> 
> Oh, wait..


LMFAO-

If only it was funny.

Our country is slipping over the precipice. I hear lots of pushback from people about how things aren't 'that bad', these are people I collectively refer to as the frog in the pot of water crowd; because the heat has been turned up slowly, over decades, they simply don't understand how dire our situation has become.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 16, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> With the DNC email leak, apparently many are completely aware that we don't live in a democracy and, to my surprise, many are content with it, so long as their choice wins.. I suspect if the same thing were happening where the establishment chose Trump over Clinton, and _he_ were currently ahead in the polls and seen to be the next presumptive president of the United States they'd feel much differently about the subversion of democracy..





ttystikk said:


> LMFAO-
> 
> If only it was funny.
> 
> Our country is slipping over the precipice. I hear lots of pushback from people about how things aren't 'that bad', these are people I collectively refer to as the frog in the pot of water crowd; because the heat has been turned up slowly, over decades, they simply don't understand how dire our situation has become.









Bernie lost, Hillary won. I won't say get over it. I will say you are wrong.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> LMFAO-
> 
> If only it was funny.
> 
> Our country is slipping over the precipice. I hear lots of pushback from people about how things aren't 'that bad', these are people I collectively refer to as the frog in the pot of water crowd; because the heat has been turned up slowly, over decades, they simply don't understand how dire our situation has become.


Yeah, I wish it was that easy..

If that's what it was, all it would take is the correct information to remedy the problem

These are people that already _have_ the correct information and still choose otherwise. To them, beating the opposition is more important than the will of the people. _Their view_ is what's correct, ironic isn't it? They've accused us of being the ones above criticism, of believing _we're_ the ones who know's what's best, and even going so far as to call us 'elitists' for supporting Sanders and democracy. Their claim of "Oh, so you think _you_ know what's best for 15 million Clinton voters?" seeps of irony when obviously _they_ think they know what's best for 14 million Trump voters..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Bernie lost, Hillary won.


Which is irrelevant since the election was rigged


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 17, 2016)

Money is corrosive to democracy. It must be excised from the political process, under pain of long term imprisonment and the loss of assets.

Democracy is what preserves the country. Subverting it leads to disaster.

This is NOT a 'liberal' or 'conservative' idea, it goes right to basic rules of play. If money counts, only the rich get to be heard.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Money is corrosive to democracy. It must be excised from the political process, under pain of long term imprisonment and the loss of assets.
> 
> Democracy is what preserves the country. Subverting it leads to disaster.
> 
> This is NOT a 'liberal' or 'conservative' idea, it goes right to basic rules of play. If money counts, only the rich get to be heard.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 17, 2016)

Primaries are not equal to the election, primaries are run by the parties to their own rules.

It was never a Democracy when it came to the primaries.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Primaries are not equal to the election, primaries are run by the parties to their own rules.
> 
> It was never a Democracy when it came to the primaries.


Nice talking point.

Is that how they're justifying it now?

Rules are in place for a reason, except for the Clintons, of course.

Taking a left turn here..I heard about someone accused of treason by having a classified photo of submarine he worked on, in his possession..they're now citing the FBI on 'intent' ala Clinton to get the guy off.. So what do we think? good or bad for the U.S.:

http://zionica.com/2016/08/16/citing-clinton-sailor-seeks-leniency-in-submarine-photos-case/


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Nice talking point.
> 
> Is that how they're justifying it now?
> 
> ...


And yet Bernie knew this before running and still ran as a Democrat...

And got 3 million less votes.

Are you saying voters "stole the primaries"?

No, the person with more votes won...it's really just that simple.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> And yet Bernie knew this before running and still ran as a Democrat...
> 
> And got 3 million less votes.
> 
> ...


1. You are kidding, right?
2. If it were the Sanders campaign that pulled that shit? DWS was gunning for Sanders, his pleas did NOT go unanswered..the board gathered collectively and asked for her resignation when she pulled Sanders access to his campaign database. That's why it only took about a day for her to release it. You just won't hear it in the news. Someone carried the story and it DIED..wonder why? Could it be DWS is...SATAN? Of course not, she was feeding the media what she wanted reported and PROOFREAD stories before they published. All along media and DWS/DNC were in collusion to throw the primary.
3. Don't you have to go to one of your 3 jobs so you can afford a side hobby to enjoy what's left of your life after working all those jobs, CR?


----------



## londonfog (Aug 17, 2016)

Bernie is an Independent. He tried to switch and run Democratic. He was rejected soundly by party. If he was so sure in his believes and himself he should have just run as an Independent. Why are people surprise that he lost, trying to fake Dem.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Bernie is an Independent. He tried to switch and run Democratic. He was rejected soundly by party. If he was so sure in his believes and himself he should have just run as an Independent. Why are people surprise that he lost, trying to fake Dem.


He certainly didn't fake his Dem-ness and was welcomed by the party when it came time to caucus in the House/Senate for the last 40 years..Dems LOVE that Bernie caucuses Dem. His voting so admired..a perfect record..almost visionary-like.

<cough, voted against Iraq war, cough>


----------



## londonfog (Aug 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> He certainly didn't fake his Dem-ness and was welcomed by the party when it came time to caucus in the House/Senate for the last 40 years..Dems LOVE that Bernie caucuses Dem. His voting so admired..a perfect record..almost visionary-like.
> 
> <cough, voted against Iraq war, cough>


How else will he vote ? With the Repukes ? Bernie should have kept it honest and ran as an Independent.
He tried to fake it and did not make it


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> How else will he vote ? With the Repukes ? Bernie should have kept it honest and ran as an Independent.
> He tried to fake it and did not make it


They won't accept Hillary simply got more votes.

Even if there were some "hiccups in the system", 3 million people didn't change over to Clinton as a result.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 17, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Which is irrelevant since the election was rigged


This is the next big lie that is to be repeated again and again.. Like Obama wasn't born in this country, that kind of thing. The primary wasn't even close. The kind of rigging that you claim -- media and hacking polling machines -- works for close elections. Bernie wasn't even close. It sucks to say but Bernie lost. The primary wasn't stolen. Hillary won it. .


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> 1. You are kidding, right?
> 2. If it were the Sanders campaign that pulled that shit? DWS was gunning for Sanders, his pleas did NOT go unanswered..the board gathered collectively and asked for her resignation when she pulled Sanders access to his campaign database. That's why it only took about a day for her to release it. You just won't hear it in the news. Someone carried the story and it DIED..wonder why? Could it be DWS is...SATAN? Of course not, she was feeding the media what she wanted reported and PROOFREAD stories before they published. All along media and DWS/DNC were in collusion to throw the primary.
> 3. Don't you have to go to one of your 3 jobs so you can afford a side hobby to enjoy what's left of your life after working all those jobs, CR?


If the primary results had been closer, I would say you have a point. But it wasn't close. You are just a liberal form of a birther.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> If the primary results had been closer, I would say you have a point. But it wasn't close. You are just a liberal form of a birther.


Next they'll be saying Hillary was born in Germany or something...


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 17, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Next they'll be saying Hillary was born in Germany or something...


The lie is better than the truth when it comes to eroding the standing of an opponent. Like the birther story for Obama, the story on Clinton will always be "the election was rigged". Nothing factual to prove the case is needed because believers won't give the story an objective look.

Trump is taking the same line. "The media was against me. The election is rigged". LOL 

Bernie Babies are sinking to the same level as Trump. Same narrative, same lopsided election, same fact free way of looking at the world, same ineffective campaign, well, maybe Trump's campaign is worse in that regard.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The lie is better than the truth when it comes to eroding the standing of an opponent. Like the birther story for Obama, the story on Clinton will always be "the election was rigged". Nothing factual to prove the case is needed because believers won't give the story an objective look.
> 
> Trump is taking the same line. "The media was against me. The election is rigged". LOL
> 
> Bernie Babies are sinking to the same level as Trump. Same narrative, same lopsided election, same fact free way of looking at the world, same ineffective campaign, well, maybe Trump's campaign is worse in that regard.


At least Trump got nominated, he's a POS but at least he managed that


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 17, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> At least Trump got nominated, he's a POS but at least he managed that


It was rigged.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 17, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Next they'll be saying Hillary was born in Germany or something...


Hillary hmmmm Hitler. OMG both have H and I in the beginning of their name


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> This is the next big lie that is to be repeated again and again.. Like Obama wasn't born in this country, that kind of thing. The primary wasn't even close. The kind of rigging that you claim -- media and hacking polling machines -- works for close elections. Bernie wasn't even close. It sucks to say but Bernie lost. The primary wasn't stolen. Hillary won it. .


There's evidence that Obama was born in Hawaii just like there's evidence of DNC officials who are supposed to remain neutral during the primary process colluded with members of different media organizations to benefit Clinton

Stick your head in the sand all you want, it won't change the facts


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2016)

DWS and the DNC have admitted it was rigged for Clinton, multiple people were fired over it and they apologized for breaking their own bylaws. When confronted with this information, all you have said is "did they break any laws?" implying you know what they did was wrong, unfair and completely undemocratic, but since no laws were technically broken, and since you think we have to beat Trump by whatever means necessary (including cheating), you're OK with it

I think that's pretty abhorrent if that's your position, but at least be honest with yourself about it instead of pretending like the primary was completely fair and what the DNC did didn't make a difference because guess what, it doesn't matter if it made any difference at all, it matters that it happened to begin with.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 17, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> it doesn't matter if it made any difference at all


how is that claim even compatible with your other claims that 'it was rigged for hillary!' and 'hillary stole the election!' though?

if it didn't make any difference, how can you claim it made a difference?

if it had the opposite of its intended effect, and the media was more negative to hillary than to bernie, how can you claim it made a difference in the direction you are claiming?

you're basically trump without the racism at this point.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 17, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There's evidence that Obama was born in Hawaii just like there's evidence of DNC officials who are supposed to remain neutral during the primary process colluded with members of different media organizations to benefit Clinton
> 
> Stick your head in the sand all you want, it won't change the facts


What Obama did was produce proof that he was born in Hawaii. Birthers did exactly what you are doing -- nibbling at the edges of truth to sow doubt. That's all they had to do. The lie you are propagating is that Hillary stole more than 3.5 million votes. You have no proof of this but you are effectively sowing doubt. Just like deniers of global warming. Congratulations, you just joined the ranks of the reactionary right on this subject. 

The fact is that Hillary won with more than 3.5 million votes more than Bernie had. My head is not in the sand. I'm looking at the shit that has been said about Hillary and watching Bernie babies heap more on top if it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)

Psst! @StevieBevie

I was going to stop there but could not resist a Lumberg.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> DWS and the DNC have admitted it was rigged for Clinton, multiple people were fired over it and they apologized for breaking their own bylaws. When confronted with this information, all you have said is "did they break any laws?" implying you know what they did was wrong, unfair and completely undemocratic, but since no laws were technically broken, and since you think we have to beat Trump by whatever means necessary (including cheating), you're OK with it
> 
> I think that's pretty abhorrent if that's your position, but at least be honest with yourself about it instead of pretending like the primary was completely fair and what the DNC did didn't make a difference because guess what, it doesn't matter if it made any difference at all, it matters that it happened to begin with.


You need to learn more about Watergate. If that didn't bring down lady democracy, then this pickle-dick DNC nonsense certainly won't. 

Do you live in some sort of strange simulation where real people are not actually involved? This is prom queen shit. Office politics. And it seems like it just rocked your world. Are you really from Earth?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how is that claim even compatible with your other claims that 'it was rigged for hillary!' and 'hillary stole the election!' though?
> 
> if it didn't make any difference, how can you claim it made a difference?


I've never claimed "Clinton stole the election". The only claim I've made is that the DNC colluded with the media and ran an undemocratic primary in favor of Clinton which they have admitted to and which is verifiably true

I'm also claiming the degree to which the collusion may or may not have affected the results of the primary are irrelevant to the fact that collusion was taking place

You are claiming you know it had no effect, where is your evidence of that?


Fogdog said:


> The lie you are propagating is that Hillary stole more than 3.5 million votes.


Really? Please, quote where I have ever claimed that

You're strawmanning my actual position because you know yours is indefensible

*-The DNC colluded with members of different media organizations: FACT
-DWS and other DNC officials admitted to it - FACT
-The DNC ran an undemocratic primary in favor of Clinton - FACT*

And one half of you is still trying to deny they did anything wrong while the other half is claiming what they did was just politics as usual, so which is it?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> They won't accept Hillary simply got more votes.
> 
> Even if there were some "hiccups in the system", 3 million people didn't change over to Clinton as a result.


Thievery and basic fuckery is not a hiccup.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I've never claimed "Clinton stole the election". The only claim I've made is that the DNC colluded with the media and ran an undemocratic primary in favor of Clinton which they have admitted to and which is verifiably true
> 
> I'm also claiming the degree to which the collusion may or may not have affected the results of the primary are irrelevant to the fact that collusion was taking place
> 
> ...


There is also a reporter who wrote an article early on because he suspected the media was playing games.

I'm going to try to find it. 

It's pretty complex.

You, me and Tty will read it.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Aug 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> There is also a reporter who wrote an article early on because he suspected the media was playing games.
> 
> I'm going to try to find it.
> 
> ...


I find it odd there are those who state no evidence exits, 3.5 million votes, blah, blah, blah. Plenty of emails, only, what? 1200 votes? If I had been here a couple of months ago, I would have told you Bernie wouldn't have be allowed to win. Bernie crying at the convention after realizing he had been used, abused, and played portrayed as "tears of joy" by a corrupt CNN. FEEL THE BERN!!???


----------



## Catfish1966 (Aug 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Thievery and basic fuckery is not a hiccup.


For Hilary it is.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> For Hilary it is.


Yaaaaay. A new sock. Hello imbecile! Greetings.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 17, 2016)

"Fogdog, post:This is the next big lie that is to be repeated again and again.. Like Obama wasn't born in this country, that kind of thing. 
Kenya is where obama said that he that he was born. Look at his book dummy, so Obama is a birther. If you have a brain you should understand that his mom was an American and so he was born an American, are you so dumb as to think that if you happen to be born in an some other country that in and of itself would disqualify him to be the president? But there is a gray area that could have. You and almost all others seem only to know talking points and never the truth of the matter. The media and others framed this and it became about where he was born and what is funny, is coming up with a fake birth certificate so birthers got hung up on what didn't matter anyway. If I thought his past as a kid could be or would be used to disqualify him I would have checked the laws to see for myself.
If you wish show me that you are as smart as you think you are tell me of the gray area?

The primary wasn't even close. The kind of rigging that you claim -- media and hacking polling machines -- works for close elections.

You try to be cute as if padas just making some claim and the facts in emails don't exist or have little meaning. the truth is what is in the emails only shows a small part of the whole. Do you think there is a email with all of what they planed in it? 
Bernie wasn't even close. It sucks to say but Bernie lost. It sucks but quit acting as if you were for Bernie and it sucks for you also. You were for Clinton and you won, now you wish to win more votes and are acting like you know best and doing it to help them see the reasons why its best for them. Cheeseyrice although a real asshole was at lest up front and honest about his intent, while you are just a sneaky shit.

The primary wasn't stolen. Hillary won it. 

Two fighters get in a ring for a fight 1 has his water bottle drugged by the other side the other 2 has lead under his hand wrapping as the drug starts taking effect he starts to get hit, more as time goes on and when the drug takes full effect the other fighter knocks him out with his lead weighted hand and wins. Later it is found out that he has used a lead weighted hand to knock the other guy out. 2 was ahead 11 to 4 on the score cards when he knocked out 1.
2 Has only broken 2 rules and only 1 is known.
1 Did he win the fight?
2 Does the win stand?
3 Did he steal the win?
4 Should he lose the fight?

"Fogdog if the primary results had been closer, I would say you have a point. 

That's big of you to say if things were different you would be so good as to let them have A point. 

But it wasn't close. You are just a liberal form of a birther.

Yes show your distain and your true self.

Bernie was used from day one, he brought in so many voters that never would have voted at all without him, now with this bait and switch you should do as planed and vote for hillery like the sheep that they played you for. 

I Think Ty. Pada and Schuylaar are good people seem honest and show respect.
I don't like assholes and while you can be an ass to me and I may or may not come back at you as it doesn't bother me and if I do its mostly for fun. Bully someone I like and that will bother me, not that they need or want me to stick my nose in but I think telling some how to vote is wrong, being sneaky as in playing games or lying to get or change a vote is wrong.

I gave you the birther thing do with it as you will.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> "Fogdog, post:This is the next big lie that is to be repeated again and again.. Like Obama wasn't born in this country, that kind of thing.
> Kenya is where obama said that he that he was born. Look at his book dummy, so Obama is a birther. If you have a brain you should understand that his mom was an American and so he was born an American, are you so dumb as to think that if you happen to be born in an some other country that in and of itself would disqualify him to be the president? But there is a gray area that could have. You and almost all others seem only to know talking points and never the truth of the matter. The media and others framed this and it became about where he was born and what is funny, is coming up with a fake birth certificate so birthers got hung up on what didn't matter anyway. If I thought his past as a kid could be or would be used to disqualify him I would have checked the laws to see for myself.
> If you wish show me that you are as smart as you think you are tell me of the gray area?
> 
> ...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


You're in the camp that says what the DNC did is just politics as usual, so I'd like to ask you a few questions

1. Do you think what the DNC did was wrong?
2. If not, why did DWS release an apology and why were top DNC staffers fired over it?
3. If not, why don't you think it was wrong?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 17, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I've never claimed "Clinton stole the election". The only claim I've made is that the DNC colluded with the media and ran an undemocratic primary in favor of Clinton which they have admitted to and which is verifiably true
> 
> I'm also claiming the degree to which the collusion may or may not have affected the results of the primary are irrelevant to the fact that collusion was taking place
> 
> ...


Ok, so, then I interpreted what you were saying wrongly and I stand corrected. I am glad to be corrected in this. I'm glad to hear that you think Hillary won the election by a popular vote that was not rigged in any way. Because claiming she stole the election by vote rigging would just plain be stupid thing to say.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You're in the camp that says what the DNC did is just politics as usual, so I'd like to ask you a few questions
> 
> 1. Do you think what the DNC did was wrong?
> 2. If not, why did DWS release an apology and why were top DNC staffers fired over it?
> 3. If not, why don't you think it was wrong?


1. Yes. It was wrong.


Pad, if Hillary were not running against a candidate that I consider to be crazy and dangerous i would care more and allow it to factor into my choice. But she is not. In my opinion this is a case of what happens when one party shits the ideological bed. The other party usually suffers from the lack of competition. I think this is where the DNC is. It is a coin toss on which collapses first.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm glad to hear that you think Hillary won the election by a popular vote that was not rigged in any way.


The election _was_ rigged in favor of Clinton

The DNC colluding with the media is rigging the election


Unclebaldrick said:


> 1. Yes. It was wrong.
> 
> Pad, if Hillary were not running against a candidate that I consider to be crazy and dangerous i would care more and allow it to factor into my choice. But she is not. In my opinion this is a case of what happens when one party shits the ideological bed. The other party usually suffers from the lack of competition. I think this is where the DNC is. It is a coin toss on which collapses first.


I appreciate your honesty

So what happens down the line if we have an opposite situation taking place? Where a republican candidate is poised to take the nomination because special interests decided a republican would be better for business? Won't republicans be able to use the exact same justification then? That they think the democratic candidate is too crazy to lead the country, even if they win legitimately? That even if they have to cheat to win, that's what's best for the country? Does it not make you feel really uncomfortable that your political enemies could potentially be in charge of electing the president, regardless of your vote, and you would have no valid recourse since you approve of it now, when it's a democrat who's most likely to be elected?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The election _was_ rigged in favor of Clinton
> 
> The DNC colluding with the media is rigging the election
> 
> ...


I think the term "special interests" is a bit misleading. It sounded like amateur shit to me. 

I am failing to get your point. And it is 3 minutes until tacos.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 17, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The election _was_ rigged in favor of Clinton
> 
> The DNC colluding with the media is rigging the election
> 
> ...


In your opinion, if the DNC had not colluded with the media, would Bernie have won the nomination?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I think the term "special interests" is a bit misleading. It sounded like amateur shit to me.
> 
> I am failing to get your point. And it is 3 minutes until tacos.


The people who finance their campaigns

What if those people decide down the line that a republican will be better for their interests and we end up with someone as president like George W. Bush? Given the state of the republican party at the moment, probably someone much worse?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> In your opinion, if the DNC had not colluded with the media, would Bernie have won the nomination?


There is no way of knowing that

He won 46% of the popular vote under the circumstances, so I think there is a good chance *he could have won* had all things been equal


----------



## Catfish1966 (Aug 17, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yaaaaay. A new sock. Hello imbecile! Greetings.


So no rebuttal at all? Just insults? Perhaps you are not worth talking to.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> So no rebuttal at all? Just insults? Perhaps you are not worth talking to.


Nope. 

I do not bother discussing things with sock puppets. Enjoy your election.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Aug 17, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nope.
> 
> I do not bother discussing things with sock puppets. Enjoy your election.


So more insults is the justification for being unable to refute me? Yes, difinately not worth speaking to. I've had more of an intelligent response from a rock.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The election _was_ rigged in favor of Clinton
> 
> The DNC colluding with the media is rigging the election
> 
> ...


OK, I have eaten dinner and am at a full keyboard. Fucking tablet uses this predictive writing thing that is 100% batshit so I had to turn it off. Now I have to actually hit the right keys so it kinda sucks.


Anyway, again, you have some perspectives that I don't share. "no valid recourse since you approve of it now"? Uh, no. I do not approve of it. But it was also not a surprise and nothing new.

Well, actually, there is one thing new about it. The leak comes from a very obvious email hack that I believe was done by a foreign power. Another "international actor" then used the leak to further his political aims. So when you talk about a foreign power influencing our elections it seems to me that you miss the obvious. Was the RNC hacked? Was it just as bad insofar as favoring one candidate over the others? We won't know. I for one think that overblowing the impact of the little gnomes at the DNC favoring Hillary is exactly what the hackers want. Fuck the party. People vote on the candidates. Hillary won - even though it sucks. 

I keep reading that last paragraph and I just don't get it. There is no place in my logic that justifies cheating against a bad candidate. If the Republican's had thrown a dart they would have had a 75% chance of beating her. But they didn't. They voted in and are currently supporting a candidate that is 100% unsuited for the job. So I am going to do what I can to see that he does not get elected. I am not going to use my vote to "punish" Hillary for being herself and end up with a total sociopath that ruins our government and impoverishes the country. Maybe that means I will lack the ideological purity that you seem to think you have. I can live with that.

I am still shocked that anybody _ever _thought the DNC was being unbiased - so why should I allow the candidate whose foreign allies broke the law and violated the nation's political process to gain from it.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 17, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You're in the camp that says what the DNC did is just politics as usual, so I'd like to ask you a few questions
> 
> 1. Do you think what the DNC did was wrong?
> 2. If not, why did DWS release an apology and why were top DNC staffers fired over it?
> 3. If not, why don't you think it was wrong?


Fuck. Back in high school ethics class. The class our country cut from the curriculum, apparently.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 17, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Kenya is where obama said that he that he was born.


not a factual statement.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You're in the camp that says what the DNC did is just politics as usual, so I'd like to ask you a few questions
> 
> 1. Do you think what the DNC did was wrong?
> 2. If not, why did DWS release an apology and why were top DNC staffers fired over it?
> 3. If not, why don't you think it was wrong?


You should totally vote for trump bro


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> You should totally vote for trump bro


why?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> why?


Because hillary and the DNC is the devil


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2016)

I can't fucking wait for my hero to finally be potus.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Because hillary and the DNC is the devil


I'm not in the business of voting for people because the other option is shit

You want my vote, fucking earn it. If you don't want to earn it, don't cry about it if you don't get elected


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I can't fucking wait for my hero to finally be potus.
> View attachment 3760196


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Well,


There really is only one other option my bro. It's too bad imo that you don't like her.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


She came so close 8 yrs ago. Too me, that made her next in line!

Not to me tion that she is the most qualified individual to be OUR president


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


You owe Mao 93 flowers.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm not in the business of voting for people because the other option is shit
> 
> You want my vote, fucking earn it. If you don't want to earn it, don't cry about it if you don't get elected


Here, here! Well said!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> This is the next big lie that is to be repeated again and again.. Like Obama wasn't born in this country, that kind of thing. The primary wasn't even close. The kind of rigging that you claim -- media and hacking polling machines -- works for close elections. Bernie wasn't even close. It sucks to say but Bernie lost. The primary wasn't stolen. Hillary won it. .


Obama not born in the US?

You do realize that was invented by the Clinton Campaign in 2008, the ball was picked up and ran with by Trump in order to disgrace Obama and we still talk about to this day?

Same cheating campaign; different year.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Obama not born in the US?
> 
> You do realize that was invented by the Clinton Campaign in 2008, the ball was picked up and ran with by Trump in order to disgrace Obama and we still talk about to this day?
> 
> Same cheating campaign; different year.


*Our ruling*

Trump said that Clinton started the birther movement and "was all in."

It’s an interesting bit of history that the birther movement appears to have begun with Democrats supporting Clinton and opposing Obama. But Trump, and others who have made this claim, neglect to mention that there is no direct tie to Clinton or her 2008 campaign.

The story appears to have started with supporters of Clinton, an important distinction.

Trump goes on to completely distort the chain of events by claiming Clinton "was all in" on the birther movement. Most of the talk started after Clinton suspended her presidential campaign. And the only thing she officially has ever done is deny any accusation of starting a whisper campaign.

We rate this claim False.

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2015/sep/23/donald-trump/hillary-clinton-obama-birther-fact-check/


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> And yet Bernie knew this before running and still ran as a Democrat...
> 
> And got 3 million less votes.
> 
> ...


You absolutely did not address one point in your response to my post.

Yours was the equivalent of throwing spaghetti against the wall and going with what sticks.

You poor brain dead man, those three jobs the elites have you working has clouded your mind..they have you believing in their rhetoric.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> *Our ruling*
> 
> Trump said that Clinton started the birther movement and "was all in."
> 
> ...



No, no connect whatsoever:

 

BAAAAAAAA BAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## londonfog (Aug 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> No, no connect whatsoever:
> 
> View attachment 3760297
> 
> BAAAAAAAA BAAAAAAAAA!









He was always with her


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The lie is better than the truth when it comes to eroding the standing of an opponent. Like the birther story for Obama, the story on Clinton will always be "the election was rigged". Nothing factual to prove the case is needed because believers won't give the story an objective look.
> 
> Trump is taking the same line. "The media was against me. The election is rigged". LOL
> 
> Bernie Babies are sinking to the same level as Trump. Same narrative, same lopsided election, same fact free way of looking at the world, same ineffective campaign, well, maybe Trump's campaign is worse in that regard.


A profound thought: What do you think Trump supporters are going to do when he loses?..how do you think the 2Aers are gonna take it?..the racists, the white supremacists?


----------



## londonfog (Aug 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> A profound thought: What do you think Trump supporters are going to do when he loses?..how do you think the 2Aers are gonna take it?..the racists, the white supremacists?


They will do the same thing they did when Obama won. Talk shit whilst doing nothing


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> He was always with her



Such fail.

He opened his campaign with and regularly invoked their 25 year friendship this is not a secret.

BAAAAAAAAAA! BAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> They will do the same thing they did when Obama won. Talk shit whilst doing nothing


Ahhhhhhhhh, different campaign, different half score.(that would be 5 years for those of you who 'I don't get what Schuylaars talking about')

What did the Bernie Bros do?

Because they're 2Aers etc. I predict at least one mass shooting as a direct result if not more.

This is as close as they are gonna get to the South rising again and their gonna be pissed off when they don't get.

BAAAAAAA! BAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The election _was_ rigged in favor of Clinton
> 
> The DNC colluding with the media is rigging the election
> 
> ...


Bravo, Standing Ovation


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Well,
> 
> 
> There really is only one other option my bro. It's too bad imo that you don't like her.
> View attachment 3760206


political people who can't play by societal rule are merely sycophant on said society(fawning parasite for those of you who need to google and are too fucking lazy)


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You absolutely did not address one point in your response to my post.
> 
> Yours was the equivalent of throwing spaghetti against the wall and going with what sticks.
> 
> You poor brain dead man, those three jobs the elites have you working has clouded your mind..they have you believing in their rhetoric.


All total pigshit, and I work for myself.

Get a job, you Bernie-Bum.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> A profound thought: What do you think Trump supporters are going to do when he loses?..how do you think the 2Aers are gonna take it?..the racists, the white supremacists?


They are going to do what they always do. A couple of nut jobs are going to shoot up some places. Terrorist actions against Muslims and people of color will rise. Right wing media will say every nasty little lie they can and the redneck nation will froth at the mouth every time a Clinton speaks. The mantra that the election was rigged will be one of the repeated lines. 

I also predict that Limbaugh will move in with Ailes and they will have a child together.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> All total pigshit, and I work for myself.
> 
> Get a job, you Bernie-Bum.


And I make six figures..so what?

Anytime you're up to W2 comparison, PM me..and have a nice day!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> They are going to do what they always do. A couple of nut jobs are going to shoot up some places. Terrorist actions against Muslims and people of color will rise. Right wing media will say every nasty little lie they can and the redneck nation will froth at the mouth every time a Clinton speaks. The mantra that the election was rigged will be one of the repeated lines.
> 
> I also predict that Limbaugh will move in with Ailes and they will have a child together.


“If she gets to pick her judges, nothing you can do, folks,” Mr. Trump said, as the crowd began to boo. He quickly added: “Although the Second Amendment people — maybe there is, I don’t know.”

Innocent people will die because of the above comment. No doubt about it.

Trump is singlehandedly the most dangerous person to well-being of our citizens.

EDIT: He's actually a bigger threat than most terrorist organization atm.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> “If she gets to pick her judges, nothing you can do, folks,” Mr. Trump said, as the crowd began to boo. He quickly added: “Although the Second Amendment people — maybe there is, I don’t know.”
> 
> Innocent people will die because of the above comment. No doubt about it.
> 
> Trump is singlehandedly the most dangerous person to well-being of our citizens.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Yeah, "and it would be a terrible thing", Trump said. Was he talking about the power of the gun lobby when he said it would be terrible? Umm, no he was talking about violence perpetrated by "2nd amendment people". In this way, Trump amped up the violent rhetoric then sent his spokesperson to shout down the media. Oh, yeah, That's one fine man you support.

A few disturbed people are already on the edge of creating mayhem and causing harm. Trumps words will be a factor in their decision to act, so yes, he was irresponsible for saying what he said. Aside from the mentally ill, although I see a lot of anger in the crowds at Trump's rallies, there have been fewer incidents of violence than I originally expected. They are angry but not prone to violence. I don't think the supporters of Trump are poised for wholesale violence after the election.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Pada, if you go around carrying pictures of Chairman Mao,

you ain't gonna make it with anyone anyhow!


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> And I make six figures..so what?
> 
> Anytime you're up to W2 comparison, PM me..and have a nice day!


Hahahaha! 

I've a funny joke related to that.

How do you know a fringe lefty is lying?

They say they've a decent job.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, "and it would be a terrible thing", Trump said. Was he talking about the power of the gun lobby when he said it would be terrible? Umm, no he was talking about violence perpetrated by "2nd amendment people". In this way, Trump amped up the violent rhetoric then sent his spokesperson to shout down the media. Oh, yeah, That's one fine man you support.
> 
> A few disturbed people are already on the edge of creating mayhem and causing harm. Trumps words will be a factor in their decision to act, so yes, he was irresponsible for saying what he said. Aside from the mentally ill, although I see a lot of anger in the crowds at Trump's rallies, there have been fewer incidents of violence than I originally expected. They are angry but not prone to violence. I don't think the supporters of Trump are poised for wholesale violence after the election.


You didnt listen to the part where she mentioned his next wordz after that.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You didnt listen to the part where she mentioned his next wordz after that.


There are a few ways to interpret Trump’s off-the-cuff comments:


He’s referring to the assassination of Hillary Clinton by gun rights supporters.
He’s referring to the assassination of her Supreme Court picks.
He’s referring to an armed insurrection in the event that Clinton is elected.
¯\_(ツ)_/¯
http://blogs.ft.com/the-world/2016/08/white-house-countdown-about-that-reset/


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You didnt listen to the part where she mentioned his next wordz after that.








They must love you at the Klan BBQs. You are really coming along.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 18, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> They must love you at the Klan BBQs. You are really coming along.


Trollalalalalala


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trollalalalalala


There are worse things.


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> There are a few ways to interpret Trump’s off-the-cuff comments:
> 
> 
> He’s referring to the assassination of Hillary Clinton by gun rights supporters.
> ...


Only if you are not sane.....Everyone knew what he meant.  number 1


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 18, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Only if you are not sane.....Everyone knew what he meant.  number 1


Actually no. 2 is quite plausible.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 18, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> There are worse things.


Worse than being a small minded bafoon? I highly doubt that.

Bandwagons are fun for little ones such as yourself.


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 18, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Actually no. 2 is quite plausible.



If you are trying to give him an excuse for it yeah.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Worse than being a small minded bafoon? I highly doubt that.
> 
> Bandwagons are fun for little ones such as yourself.


Oh no! I have been diminished. Help me, i am losing my way. Help me Rush Limbough.......


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 18, 2016)

Bafoon?


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 18, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Bafoon?



Balloon???


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 18, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oh no! I have been diminished. Help me, i am losing my way. Help me Rush Limbough.......


I'm not a fan of rush limbaugh.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 18, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Bafoon?


Excuse me. I am tired as fuck right now.


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Excuse me. I am tired as fuck right now.



You know what that means??? Time to smoke another BOWL!!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm not a fan of rush limbaugh.


I don't like Bill Marr because he is gross. But he is usually right. Give Rush a try. It will feel like Oxycontin to you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 18, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I don't like Bill Marr because he is gross. But he is usually right. Give Rush a try. It will feel like Oxycontin to you.


Nah. I can't stand him.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nah. I can't stand him.


In good time my pretty.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 18, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> I've a funny joke related to that.
> 
> ...


How often do you prove yourself an idiot? 

I'd say your average is hitting two for three. 

Nobody's perfect.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nah. I can't stand him.


If only you could convince other conservatives of the same thing.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> “If she gets to pick her judges, nothing you can do, folks,” Mr. Trump said, as the crowd began to boo. He quickly added: “Although the Second Amendment people — maybe there is, I don’t know.”
> 
> Innocent people will die because of the above comment. No doubt about it.
> 
> Trump is singlehandedly the most dangerous person to well-being of our citizens.


more the reason why he can't be POTUS


----------



## londonfog (Aug 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh, different campaign, different half score.(that would be 5 years for those of you who 'I don't get what Schuylaars talking about')
> 
> What did the Bernie Bros do?
> 
> ...


If they did not burn down America when Obama became POTUS, then they won't do shit will when Hillary becomes POTUS. Sounds like wishful thinking on your part. Damn Sky you would want innocent people dead just because Bernie did not win ?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> They are angry but not prone to violence.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> more the reason why he can't be POTUS


Voted for Iraq.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 3760609


my point exactly.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If they did not burn down America when Obama became POTUS, then they won't do shit will when Hillary becomes POTUS. Sounds like wishful thinking on your part. Damn Sky you would want innocent people dead just because Bernie did not win ?




This election is different.

It's NOT that Hillary will be; it's because Trump WON'T.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Voted for Iraq.


and I fought in Iraq, because of the lie The Bush admin put forth. Whats your point ?


----------



## londonfog (Aug 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> This election is different.
> 
> It's NOT that Hillary will be; it's because Trump WON'T.


Please... once again if they didn't do shit when the Kenyan Muslim took office those redneck degenerates won't do shit now


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> my point exactly.


He's quite typical of a Trump follower..maybe another pic will convince you:




Yup! They sure look like Trump supporters to me.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Please... once again if they didn't do shit when the Kenyan Muslim took office those redneck degenerates won't do shit now


Do I detect a meltdown commence?



Why are you speaking about your brother like that?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and I fought in Iraq, because of the lie The Bush admin put forth. Whats your point ?


Benghazi.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Do I detect a meltdown commence?
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you speaking about your brother like that?


meltdown. LOL meltdown was you when you went to vote and they said *NOT*
This the internet. I come here to have fun and talk shit..
I think you missed the point.
If they did not do anything when Obama was elected, who they thought was a BLACK Muslim from Kenya, those pieces of shit won't do anything now.
Does that help you understand ?


----------



## londonfog (Aug 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Benghazi.


Nice name for a hybrid weed strain.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 18, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> He's quite typical of a Trump follower..maybe another pic will convince you:
> 
> View attachment 3760618
> View attachment 3760619
> ...


Dylan Roof, the top image, is exactly the kind of nut job-reason that explains why Trump's comment is irresponsible. The lower three shitheads, are Aryan Nations members. They've been around promoting civil war a lot longer than Trump has been running for prez. Dylan Roof and Aryan Nations are really poor examples to prove your argument. 

Your leap to "civil war after the election" is best described as delusional. 

Not that I'm calling you delusional -- that would be wrong because it would be a personal insult. I'm just calling what you are saying delusional.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and I fought in Iraq, because of the lie The Bush admin put forth. Whats your point ?


i think her point is that hillary is running on the platform that iraq was a mistake, which i fully support and endorse.

i like leaders who can learn from their mistakes and admit when they are wrong, which is something trump and the righties can never, ever do.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> I've a funny joke related to that.
> 
> ...


My last job search netted me two offers within a week after posting my resume..seems I'm in demand.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> There are a few ways to interpret Trump’s off-the-cuff comments:
> 
> 
> He’s referring to the assassination of Hillary Clinton by gun rights supporters.
> ...


If you dissect the sentence, you will see based upon punctuation, Trump was referring to the assasination of Clinton.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Aug 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


thank your sharing this illuminating video. It changed my life.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> thank your sharing this illuminating video. It changed my life.


What a shit attitude when facts are presented.

Cred factor - 0

Run along now and vote Crooked Hillary Clinton already.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> meltdown. LOL meltdown was you when you went to vote and they said *NOT*
> This the internet. I come here to have fun and talk shit..
> I think you missed the point.
> If they did not do anything when Obama was elected, who they thought was a BLACK Muslim from Kenya, those pieces of shit won't do anything now.
> Does that help you understand ?


----------



## londonfog (Aug 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 3761000


Translation._ Damn Londonfog stop showing me my stupidity_


----------



## londonfog (Aug 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> My last job search netted me two offers within a week after posting my resume..seems I'm in demand.


Does Craigslist really count and be careful with the guys you "date ' off of Craigslist. Not knocking your hustle, just want you to be a careful and cautious "escort"


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Does Craigslist really count and be careful with the guys you "date ' off of Craigslist. Not knocking your hustle, just want you to be a careful and cautious "escort"


Well, well, what a real fuck, aren't you?1 month on IGNORE you go..you need boundaries LF.

If you publicly apologize, much like the mods made you last time, I'll take you off.

PM me when you've licked your wounds and done it.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Well, well, what a real fuck you are1 month on IGNORE you go..you need boundaries LF.
> 
> If you publicly apologize, much like the mods made you last time, I'll take you off.
> 
> PM me when you've licked your wounds and done it.


The mods NEVER said anything to me when you and I went at it months ago. I apologize because I am the bigger man. If you waiting on me to do that now you are going to have a long wait.
There will be no PM from me ( unless I do so to tell you when to make my damn pancakes )
Get off you princess seat and realize you are not what brings us to RIU.
Now stop acting stupid and take that ad off of Craigslist.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2016)

Is that you, London?...I..CANT..HEAR/SEE..YOUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## londonfog (Aug 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Is that you, London?...I..CANT..HEAR/SEE..YOUUUUUUUUUUU!


You and I both know you are much to noisy to resist a peek.
Are you still going to that thing we talk about or are you too mad now ?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Does Craigslist really count and be careful with the guys you "date ' off of Craigslist. Not knocking your hustle, just want you to be a careful and cautious "escort"


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


>


Good bye..who's next?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Good bye..who's next?


Is that what you say when one guy finishes and theres a queue at the door?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 19, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Is that what you say when one guy finishes and theres a queue at the door?


You're just mad cuz you don't get none.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You're just mad cuz you don't get none.


Oh I definately dont need it/want it from some crazy old lady that can't accept defeat, even when their Messiah clearly has.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 19, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Oh I definately dont need it/want it from some crazy old lady that can't accept defeat, even when their Messiah clearly has.


Yup. Definitely blue balls.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yup. Definitely blue balls.









Say hello to President Clinton.







So Presidential already.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What a shit attitude when facts are presented.
> 
> Cred factor - 0
> 
> Run along now and vote Crooked Hillary Clinton already.


Thank you for illuminating my day with such scintillating logic and glorious truth. You have changed my life.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Well, well, what a real fuck, aren't you?1 month on IGNORE you go..you need boundaries LF.
> 
> If you publicly apologize, much like the mods made you last time, I'll take you off.
> 
> PM me when you've licked your wounds and done it.





schuylaar said:


> Is that you, London?...I..CANT..HEAR/SEE..YOUUUUUUUUUUU!





schuylaar said:


> Good bye..who's next?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2016)

mega serious in here.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> mega serious in here.


Sky will never be the same after the public rejected Bernie. She had been taking it pretty hard. I'm not sure if she will be voting for our next POTUS Hillary Clinton, but Bernie will


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> not a factual statement.


 True he said that he was born in Africa. If you are as smart as you seem to think you are what is the gray area?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

This thread really went to fuck.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Obama not born in the US?
> 
> You do realize that was invented by the Clinton Campaign in 2008, the ball was picked up and ran with by Trump in order to disgrace Obama and we still talk about to this day?
> 
> Same cheating campaign; different year.


Sorry but Obama said in his book than he was born in Africa and razed in Asia.
So he made it up. If it was made up it was by Obama.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> True he said that he was born in Africa.


still not true, no matter how many times you repeat the lie.

dumb racist liar.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Obama said in his book than he was born in Africa


pathetic, even for a dumb racist.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> still not true, no matter how many times you repeat the lie.
> 
> dumb racist liar.


I seriously can't tell whether you're trolling or whether you actually give a shit anymore. You're scarily unpredictable.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 19, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> This thread really went to fuck.


I suggested long ago to turn it into one of the greatest recipe threads of all time.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 19, 2016)

* Slow Cooker Mole Bernie The Chicken Thighs*


ingredients:

1 large onion, roughly chopped
3 garlic cloves, peeled and left whole
1 (14.5-ounce) can diced, fire-roasted tomatoes
¼ cup raisins
1 teaspoon ground cumin
3 tablespoons ancho chile powder
1 teaspoon chili powder
1 teaspoon oregano
4 chipotles in adobo, plus 2 teaspoons of sauce
2 chocolate disks, roughly chopped
3 tablespoons olive oil
¾ cup raw pumpkin seeds
12 (bone-in, skin-on or boneless, skinless) chicken thighs
Kosher salt
Freshly ground black pepper
Cooked rice or warmed tortillas

Directions: Toast pumpkin seeds in a large skillet set over medium-high heat, tossing frequently until fragrant. Remove from heat, and let cool slightly.

Combine onion, garlic, tomatoes, raisins, cumin, ancho powder, chili powder, oregano, chipotles, adobo sauce, Mexican chocolate, oil, and cooled pumpkin seeds in a blender. Purée until smooth.

Pat chicken dry, and season generously with salt and pepper on both sides. Transfer chicken to slow cooker, then pour sauce over top, mixing to coat evenly. Cover and cook on high for 4 to 6 hours, or until chicken is cooked, stirring very occasionally.

Serve chicken with rice or tortillas.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 19, 2016)

*Szechuan Style Bernie Pork Wraps (serves 3 as main dish)*


Depending on size of tortillas, makes about 6 wraps.
The combination works well over rice or noodles instead of in a wrap.
Szechuan peppercorn and five spice powder can be obtained at most Chinese or Asian specialty markets.

Marinade ingredients

2 tablespoons Szechuan peppercorn, ground, sieved
1 tablespoon soy sauce
2 tablespoons sesame oil
3 whole garlic clove, minced
1/2 teaspoon five-spice powder
1 whole lime, juiced
1 1/2 pounds pork chop

Salsa ingredients
3 whole tomatoes, chopped
1 whole garlic clove, minced
1/4 cup coriander leaf, chopped
1/4 whole red onion, minced
2 teaspoons sesame oil
1 whole lime, juiced
1 whole serrano pepper, seeded and minced
2 tablespoons sesame seed, toasted

cooked rice
flour tortillas

1. Combine marinade ingredients in a large bowl and mix
2. De-bone pork chops if necessary. Slash meat using a shallow crisscross pattern and mix with marinade in bowl
3. Cover and allow meat to marinate for at least two hours in refrigerator
4. Chop ingredients for the salsa and combine them in another bowl.
5. Grill pork chops until internal temperature exceeds 145 F. After cooking remove from heat and let rest for about 5 minutes.
6. Slice pork thinly.
7. Layer ingredients on flour tortillas and roll up into a wraps.

Preparation notes

Grind the Szechuan peppercorn in a coffee or spice grinder and pass through a hand-held sieve to screen out the last of the husks that don’t grind up.
Substitute 2 pounds of boneless chicken breast sliced into strips or 4 whole boneless chicken thighs
Add or subtract ingredients from the salsa for whatever taste combination you like.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> This thread really went to fuck.


I started a fresh one without all the stupidity.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Thank you for illuminating my day with such scintillating logic and glorious truth. You have changed my life.


As it should be.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> This thread really went to fuck.


As always here at RIU, you have a choice.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> mega serious in here.


Would that be Londons melt or the pork wrap recipe to which you reefer?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I started a fresh one without all the stupidity.


Well, let's look at the offenders..who are all basically on ignore..so they're lashing out.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Well, let's look at the offenders..who are all basically on ignore..so they're lashing out.


Wait. If we're the antagonists, what the hell are you doing taking our jerb?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Well, let's look at the offenders..who are all basically on ignore..so they're lashing out.


Did I really manage to make Schuylaars ignore list?!!!!


That's a swish.

I've always wondered how many of the original poli scene pundits actually even pay attention to my retarded opinions.

PS my thread is better and its only 2 pages long!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Did I really manage to make Schuylaars ignore list?!!!!
> View attachment 3762774
> 
> That's a swish.
> ...


You're not retarded. Anyone who still has faith in politics, now they are retarded. Going to have to start committing resources to violent upheaval.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You're not retarded. Anyone who still has faith in politics, now they are retarded. Going to have to start committing resources to violent upheaval.


Oh, man. You are a keeper. No homo.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

can someone do something about this? i feel like a serial killer / red1966 or something.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 21, 2016)

N


.Pinworm. said:


> can someone do something about this? i feel like a serial killer / red1966 or something.
> 
> View attachment 3762787


O


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Did I really manage to make Schuylaars ignore list?!!!!
> View attachment 3762774
> 
> That's a swish.
> ...


If you were on ignore, I wouldn't be conversing with you.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> If you were on ignore, I wouldn't be conversing with you.


That makes sense actually. Lets post our ignore lists?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3762826


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2016)

Sneaky Ninja is Cheesy pulling a Sheskunk. Be sure and do give him my love when you see him:


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3762826


Whoaaaaaa!

You have Yessica on ignore?

I thought the two of you were getting metaphorically married here at RIU..I know..no one understands you like Schuylaar..no judging here..did she judge you?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Whoaaaaaa!
> 
> You have Yessica on ignore?
> 
> I thought the two of you were getting metaphorically married here at RIU..I know..no one understands you like Schuylaar..no judging here..did she judge you?


The funny part is they banned both of us. Then people wouldn't stop making retarded threads about me for 3 months straight. I pretty much came back to put an end to all the tributes and also to get Odanksta and 60hmax banned for threatening @Diabolical666 (a plan that was a success btw - both banned- you are welcome RIU). Then I remembered how much I like it here. So, I just stuck around...wait. What was the question?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> The funny part is they banned both of us. Then people wouldn't stop making retarded threads about me for 3 months straight. I pretty much came back to put an end to all the tributes and also to get Odanksta and 60hmax banned for threatening @Diabolical666 (a plan that was a success btw - both banned- you are welcome RIU). Then I remembered how much I like it here. So, I just stuck around...wait. What was the question?


Sorry to hear of the demise of RIUs King and Queen..and you weren't even fucking each other..what the hell? I was totaling wondering where Yessica went..Diabolical is here somewhere I saw her not too long ago..OD moved to Coloradoactually saw him too I think they did just what you did, username altered slightly.

Well some things have changed since you've been gone:


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 21, 2016)

So much spamz.

Where am Bernie Sanders 4 President talkz?


----------



## londonfog (Aug 21, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> So much spamz.
> 
> Where am Bernie Sanders 4 President talkz?


No more Bernie for POTUS talk. That ship sunk long ago. Now we need some serious tasty recipes.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> No more Bernie for POTUS talk. That ship sunk long ago. Now we need some serious tasty recipes.


Thread needs euthanasia, stat.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 21, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Thread needs euthanasia, stat.


NOOOOO!!!!! This thread just needs Bernie approved delicious recipes.

*Bernie's Apple Tea Cakes*

Ingredients 


4 large eggs

6 tablespoonsolive oil

1 cup sugar

1 cup unsalted matzo meal

3 tablespoons potato starch

1/8 teaspoon salt

1 medium Granny Smith apple, peeled, cored, and diced

Cinnamon sugar, as needed

Directions 


In a medium mixing bowl, whisk together the eggs and oil. Add the sugar, matzo, potato starch, and salt and mix until blended. Stir in the apples. 

Spray a 2 1/2-inch by 3 1/4-inch muffin tin with non-stick spray. Fill 3/4 full with the batter and dust with the cinnamon sugar. Bake until the tops spring back when pressed, about 15 to 18 minutes. 

Cool on a rack and remove from the tin when they are at room temperature.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 21, 2016)

(Bernie) Sand Cake

Ingredients:

1 12-ounce box Nilla Wafers
1 8-ounce container Cool Whip
2 3-ounce packages cream cheese, softened
1 4-ounce package vanilla or chocolate instant pudding mix
1 1/2 cups milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
Candy shells for decorating (available at most candy stores)

*Preparation*

Make the "sand" by crushing the Nilla Wafers with a potato masher or in a food processor. With a mixer, combine the Cool Whip, cream cheese, pudding mix, milk, and vanilla. Layer a fifth of the crumbs in the bottom of a large, clean sand pail. Top with a third of the pudding mixture, then a layer of crumbs. Continue layering, ending with crumbs. Cover and refrigerate at least 30 minutes. Decorate with the candy shells.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 21, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> (Bernie) Sand Cake
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...


awesome. will try


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 21, 2016)

Bernie's @ the new 650k beach house snortin lines off DNC emails


----------



## londonfog (Aug 21, 2016)

I have never seen Bernie so happy. He is very proud to be_ with her_


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I have never seen Bernie so happy. He is very proud to be_ with her_


a new 650k beach house comes fully equipped with built in happyness


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> a new 650k beach house comes fully equipped with built in happyness


You know 650k isn't shit for a house anymore, right? 

The AVERAGE home sale price in Boulder, CO is now over a million smackers.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You know 650k isn't shit for a house anymore, right?
> 
> The AVERAGE home sale price in Boulder, CO is now over a million smackers.


its all good,there's lots more $ where the 650 came from


----------



## BelowTheInfluence (Aug 22, 2016)

The Bernie roll

Preheat oven to 999 degrees.
In the bowl of your stand mixer, combine the warm water, oil, yeast, and sugar. ...
Mix 2 cups of the flour, the salt, and the egg into the yeast mixture using a dough hook. ...
Shape dough into 12 balls and place in a 9x13 pan. ...
Bake for 3 days.
He rolled over like a bitch...


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> its all good,there's lots more $ where the 650 came from


So what exactly is your point? That Bernie stole the money? He didn't. That he doesn't deserve it? Why not?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So what exactly is your point? That Bernie stole the money? He didn't. That he doesn't deserve it? Why not?


just like all politics there was no point to my post,there all liars


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So what exactly is your point? That Bernie stole the money? He didn't. That he doesn't deserve it? Why not?


His point was that Bernie Sanders is wealthy, so him discussing the political corruption in DC is hypocritical, because reasons

And that supporting Clinton, the democratic nominee, over Trump is also hypocritical because while he competed against her for the democratic nomination, he said some really mean things about her, and now that he's supporting her, it either means that he was lying about everything he said or that he didn't actually believe any of it himself, which also makes him a hypocrite, again, because reasons


Meanwhile, the class action lawsuit against DWS and the DNC for their conduct during the primary moves forward


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So what exactly is your point? That Bernie stole the money? He didn't. That he doesn't deserve it? Why not?





Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> just like all politics there was no point to my post,there all liars


A $650,000 house? How extravegant.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 22, 2016)

In other words, you have children holding political opinions who think anyone but them gives a shit about them


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> A $650,000 house? How extravegant.


I could live well for 30 years on 650k so its a lot to me


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

anybody know what the interest on 650k would be?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I could live well for 30 years on 650k so its a lot to me


While you complain about the cost of Sanders' house, 62 people own more wealth than 3 billion others combined

Maybe check those priorities


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> While you complain about the cost of Sanders' house, 62 people own more wealth than 3 billion others combined
> 
> Maybe check those priorities


I would if the topic was any of those other people in politics,no government employee should have that much money


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I would if the topic was any of those other people in politics,no government employee should have that much money


Wealth of Congress Index


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Wealth of Congress Index


I'm not that interested in looking up paychecks of overpaid crooks,there all way overpaid past 50k a year


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I'm not that interested in looking up paychecks of overpaid crooks,there all way overpaid past 50k a year


What happens if some special interest comes along and offers to double their salary if they just play ball?

If you're making $50K, that might influence a lot of people


I agree their salaries are too high and that it's the decision of a functioning retard to allow the previous congress to alter (see: RAISE) the next congresses salaries at their discretion while the rest of us argue over a $10/$12/$15 minimum wage, but $50K is not enough to protect against outside corruptible influences. Fuck, what we pay them now doesn't seem to protect against it (but that's a separate issue). We have effectively legalized bribery and political corruption in this country with the supreme court decisions from Buckley v. Valeo, First National Bank of Boston v. Bellotti, Citizens United v. FEC, & McCutcheon v. FEC. Until that changes, a $650K house is fuckin' pebbles comparatively speaking


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> just like all politics there was no point to my post,there all liars


Name one. Name a lie Mr Sanders spoke.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> anybody know what the interest on 650k would be?


About $40-50 per day.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> anybody know what the interest on 650k would be?


That you need help calculating this speaks volumes about why you don't have such a mortgage.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> While you complain about the cost of Sanders' house, 62 people own more wealth than 3 billion others combined
> 
> Maybe check those priorities


How about the hedge hund managers who are making $10 BILLION per year and aren't profitable?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> While you complain about the cost of Sanders' house, 62 people own more wealth than 3 billion others combined
> 
> Maybe check those priorities


Those are old figures Now it's closer to 35, some say just 28.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That you need help calculating this speaks volumes about why you don't have such a mortgage.


do you have a 650k house


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Name one. Name a lie Mr Sanders spoke.


I promise to uphold the constitution is a good start that fits


----------



## londonfog (Aug 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Name one. Name a lie Mr Sanders spoke.


I will take my argument all the way to the convention .


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> do you have a 650k house


At this stage of my life, I need performing investments. 

I could afford it but I don't need one, nor do I want to service an investment I don't see appreciating for awhile.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I promise to uphold the constitution is a good start that fits


First, how has he broken that oath and second, how has the entire remainder of the political field NOT done so?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> First, how has he broken that oath and second, how has the entire remainder of the political field NOT done so?


we covered that when I said there all liars and you picked sanders


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> we covered that when I said there all liars and you picked sanders


No proof, then.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No proof, then.


enter politics dead broke,leave politics stupid rich,you'd be convicted on that proof


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> enter politics dead broke,leave politics stupid rich,you'd be convicted on that proof


If you believe 'evidence' that vague, you're a sucker for anyone to come along and tell you anything they want.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If you believe 'evidence' that vague, you're a sucker for anyone to come along and tell you anything they want.


they enter broke as a joke and 8 years later leave millionaires & you say I'm the suker


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> they enter broke as a joke and 8 years later leave millionaires & you say I'm the suker


Specifics, bro. You can't discover one is a crook and then call that good enough evidence to tar them all with the same brush. 

Are lots of politicians crooks? Sure, that doesn't mean they all are - and it doesn't mean that folks like yourself can use that as a copout instead of getting involved.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Specifics, bro. You can't discover one is a crook and then call that good enough evidence to tar them all with the same brush.
> 
> Are lots of politicians crooks? Sure, that doesn't mean they all are - and it doesn't mean that folks like yourself can use that as a copout instead of getting involved.


any politician who entered office broke n left worth millions is a thief and liar,its there job to prove honesty not ours as citizen


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> any politician who entered office broke n left worth millions is a thief and liar,its there job to prove honesty not ours as citizen


No, assuming innocence until proven guilty should go for everyone. Even you during a traffic stop when they discover $10k in your pocket. 

You have some very strange ideas about honesty and governance.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No, assuming innocence until proven guilty should go for everyone. Even you during a traffic stop when they discover $10k in your pocket.


OK let's talk burden of proof,enter office broke,salary of 250k and 8 years later have 3 million,instant 1 million examples of proof


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You have some very strange ideas about honesty and governance.


how is expecting politicians salary to add up and match net worth instead of being millions more strange ideas about honesty


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> how is expecting politicians salary to add up and match net worth instead of being millions more strange ideas about honesty


Explain where Bernie has made millions please. 35 years in, and not a millionaire.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> how is expecting politicians salary to add up and match net worth instead of being millions more strange ideas about honesty


Speaking fees, just to name one popular source of revenue.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> how is expecting politicians salary to add up and match net worth instead of being millions more strange ideas about honesty


I'm afraid you need an education about how our political system works so you can better understand exactly where and how it's dysfunctional.

Until you do this, you'll end up at loggerheads with people who do have such an understanding- and that's a shame because it sounds like you really do have your heart in the right place.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Speaking fees, just to name one popular source of revenue.


well there's more proof of violation of oath,speaking fees are a conflict of interest,public servants should speak to citizens free of charge,they are not our kings


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> well there's more proof of violation of oath,speaking fees are a conflict of interest,public servants should speak to citizens free of charge,they are not our kings


Now you're trying to interfere with commerce itself.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm afraid you need an education about how our political system works so you can better understand exactly where and how it's dysfunctional.
> 
> Until you do this, you'll end up at loggerheads with people who do have such an understanding- and that's a shame because it sounds like you really do have your heart in the right place.


look at Clinton's worth of 60 million,both salaries since 92 with no expenses or homes add up to that,even the dumbest man can count money


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Now you're trying to interfere with commerce itself.


not at all,oath of office is priority #1,being paid from a second source creates a conflict of interest


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> not at all,oath of office is priority #1,being paid from a second source creates a conflict of interest


owing $650 million to china while vying to be the guy who works our trade deals with them is a conflict on interest.

or selling eastern europe to putin in exchange for intelligence from russian spies and counterinformation from paid russian trolls. now that is a conflict of interest.

giving speeches to goldman sachs promoting the importance of women in the workplace and policies like paid maternal leave? not so much.

uggo kwai nao, okai?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> look at Clinton's worth of 60 million,both salaries since 92 with no expenses or homes add up to that,even the dumbest man can count money





Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> not at all,oath of office is priority #1,being paid from a second source creates a conflict of interest


Again, until you have a foundational grasp of the relevant law, I can't begin to discuss this intelligently with you. 

It is not, nor should it be, to earn money while in political office. If it were, no one worthy of the position would take it.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> owing $650 million to china while vying to be the guy who works our trade deals with them is a conflict on interest.
> 
> or selling eastern europe to putin in exchange for intelligence from russian spies and counterinformation from paid russian trolls. now that is a conflict of interest.
> 
> ...


you saved me a bunch of work,perfect examples of $ in pocket before oath of office,I rest my case


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Again, until you have a foundational grasp of the relevant law, I can't begin to discuss this intelligently with you.
> 
> It is not, nor should it be, to earn money while in political office. If it were, no one worthy of the position would take it.


your talking law and I'm talking integrity,I'm sure somewhere its legal to beat up infants and steal there candy but its not a moral act,do we place bad laws ahead of morality and trust I hope not


----------



## londonfog (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> your talking law and I'm talking integrity,I'm sure somewhere its* legal *to beat up infants and steal there candy but its not a moral act,do we place bad laws ahead of morality and trust I hope not


where ?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> your talking law and I'm talking integrity,I'm sure somewhere its legal to beat up infants and steal there candy but its not a moral act,do we place bad laws ahead of morality and trust I hope not


I'm not interested in 'morality' testing, your moral standards are different from those of others. 

I'm interested in verifiable facts and written statutes, not feelings or beliefs- those can't be quantified and they can't be legislated.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 23, 2016)

londonfog said:


> where ?


Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and a few other places that donate to the Clinton Fraudation


----------



## londonfog (Aug 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and a few other places that donate to the Clinton Fraudation


Been to both and I can assure you it is quite illegal to beat an infant and trust you don't want to be caught stealing in either country, so we will say that you are lying


----------



## zeddd (Aug 23, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Been to both and I can assure you it is quite illegal to beat an infant and trust you don't want to be caught stealing in either country, so we will say that you are lying


Nah if she's female and you are a male relative you can beat


----------



## zeddd (Aug 23, 2016)

Pakistan too, seen it done there, but they don't donate big to the clinscum fukdation


----------



## londonfog (Aug 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Nah if she's female and you are a male relative you can beat


Damn dude do you just make up lies as you type. It is very illegal to beat an infant in Saudi Arabia. In fact they are one of the first countrys to sign the Convention on the Rights of the Child. I see you dropped the stealing lie


----------



## zeddd (Aug 23, 2016)

If you are a male relative and you take candy it's not stealing, I have actually lived for 4 years in Muslim countries and I've read the Quran 3 times, where were you in Saudi ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> If you are a male relative and you take candy it's not stealing, I have actually lived for 4 years in Muslim countries and I've read the Quran 3 times, where were you in Saudi ?


sure you have.



zeddd said:


> SHAWNY I don't have a tv so don't watch the news......u told me man im soooo happy, ....this Marxist child murderer is the pits....everyones favourite nigga......I prefer the honesty of mike tyson





zeddd said:


> smiling uncle TOM.....read this mandela lovers....
> Since 1994 over 4000 white farmer families have been brutally raped, murdered and skinned alive and altogether 70 000 whites murdered by blacks in this Genocide being condoned by then president Mandela and the current ANC government, why doesn't the UN step in? Impose sanctions? Put Mandela on trial for war crimes and crimes against humanity? Is there that much White Guilt that the world ignores this? Under Apartheid there were no such murders, government sanctioned murder or cruelty or inhumane conditions as the Boer Whites have had to suffer, If whites did this to non-whites or even whites doing it to whites the US and her allies would invade and save the population from being annihilated in this type of genocide!





zeddd said:


> u want the Jew connection....?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> If you are a male relative and you take candy it's not stealing, I have actually lived for 4 years in Muslim countries and I've read the Quran 3 times, where were you in Saudi ?


Nobody reads the Quran three times.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 23, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nobody reads the Quran three times.


I did over 3 decades, the last time was October 2001


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I did over 3 decades, the last time was October 2001


It has changed a lot since then.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 23, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It has changed a lot since then.


They say no but some of the oldest manuscripts have been written over and it's written in a special Arabic which leaves interpretation oftentimes ambivalent imo


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm interested in verifiable facts and written statutes, not feelings or beliefs- those can't be quantified and they can't be legislated.


sounds great if americans didn't pick which laws are moral or just & enforce accordingly,to many laws broken by governments emotion 4 u 2 use law as indication of truth,the 2 r not 1


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

londonfog said:


> where ?


suscatana perhaps


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> sounds great if americans didn't pick which laws are moral or just & enforce accordingly,to many laws broken by governments emotion 4 u 2 use law as indication of truth,the 2 r not 1


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


the higher the education the higher the body count,highly educated lawyers stacking the dead worldwide,not to swift there pal


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> the higher the education the higher the body count,highly educated lawyers stacking the dead worldwide,not to swift there pal


ignorance as a virtue now?

explains a lot about you.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> the higher the education the higher the body count,highly educated lawyers stacking the dead worldwide,not to swift there pal


Da fuk you talkin' 'bout, Willis?

Left turn into crazytown, or what? 

If you don't like the outcomes of education, just wait 'til you see what ignorance costs!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> ignorance as a virtue now?
> 
> explains a lot about you.


Luddites rearing their heads, inchoately angry, condemning it all. Then bitching about how his Internet connection sucks, lol

Every one of his arguments was the same; one's bad? Tar 'em all!


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If you don't like the outcomes of education, just wait 'til you see what ignorance costs!


another one who equates education with intelligence I see, we can see the results of ignorance wherever democrats go,and we can measure educated ignorance by the dead they leave,300k dead in Libya alone,a genocide created by an educated democrats stroke of the pen no less

I do believe that's check and mate


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> another one who equates education with intelligence I see, we can see the results of ignorance wherever democrats go,and we can measure educated ignorance by the dead they leave,300k dead in Libya alone,a genocide created by an educated democrats stroke of the pen no less
> 
> I do believe that's check and mate


you are both unintelligent and uneducated.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Luddites rearing their heads, inchoately angry, condemning it all. Then bitching about how his Internet connection sucks, lol
> 
> Every one of his arguments was the same; one's bad? Tar 'em all!


I see a pattern here just like @ twitch,liberal down code red,repeats code red,all zombies 2 the white zone for battle lol


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are both unintelligent and uneducated.


shhh,let the dart work its magic,once calm explain away Libya

oops


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> shhh,let the dart work its magic,once calm explain away Libya
> 
> oops


i'm still waiting on you to explain the false flag aid workers giving ebola to africans.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> another one who equates education with intelligence I see, we can see the results of ignorance wherever democrats go,and we can measure educated ignorance by the dead they leave,300k dead in Libya alone,a genocide created by an educated democrats stroke of the pen no less
> 
> I do believe that's check and mate


I do believe that's derp and derp.



UncleBuck said:


> you are both unintelligent and uneducated.


Indeed, so much so that he can't fathom how others can calculate interest, or otherwise think ahead.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 24, 2016)

Wow, arguing against education...

Only a pure retard would do that.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You know 650k isn't shit for a house anymore, right?
> 
> The AVERAGE home sale price in Boulder, CO is now over a million smackers.


 Its just a mater of where and what you want. I like what I have, a fair amount of land and when its very quite You may or may not hear a car going down the road, if you go end of my property in the winter you can see a house, in the 6 mi. of road from hi. to hi. there are 5 houses with 4 or 5 acres and you can see these from the road, all the rest of us have gates on our drive. I have a little less than 40 acres smaller than most. 4600sf house 2 out buildings a 40x60 combo and a 20x40 that's a 20x20 guest cottage and a 20x20 covered patio and the whole slab in heated well its really 2 20x20s with 2'' of foam between, The first 4'' is wood sided and 4x8ft lexan sheets slide out on tracks and overlap to seal cover the sides the end is the same with a smoker/grill. the cottage side is a full kit. all stainless a half bath is set into the wall into cottage witch has a 3/4 bath. I paid over a 100k less 650k for it.
I went to UALR thats something else we have in common.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That you need help calculating this speaks volumes about why you don't have such a mortgage.


 I would say if you need to calculate it you probably shouldn't buy it. I try to look at all sides of a deal always!
It always drives me crazy that people seem to only wont to know how much a month.
I paid cash and got a very good deal as the guys brother was a contractor and he got the land from the same brother years ago cheep and he need to sell fast and to hide the profit. I would say that I was lucky but I had been looking hard for over 7 mo.. When I saw the place it was all I could do to not to jump on it. After 3 days of dickering we went to the bank where I had wired 350,000 the day before and the way we did this it shows that's what I paid for it and what he got for it. Me my property taxes are locked in at a super low rate for life.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I do believe that's derp and derp.
> 
> 
> Indeed, so much so that he can't fathom how others can calculate interest, or otherwise think ahead.


+rep


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> I would say if you need to calculate it you probably shouldn't buy it.


Pretty cavalier of you to say.

I once phoned my insurance agent at 5pm to find out the cost of comp/coll on a car I was interested in. He was terse because he'd shut down the computers and couldn't be bothered..he said exactly what you said.

The next day, I leased the car and dumped that agent.

Moral: If you don't take care of your customers someone else will!

Who are you to judge the way a person arrives at a buying decision?


----------



## spandy (Aug 24, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> It always drives me crazy that people seem to only wont to know how much a month.


Because if people make a dollar, they spend a dollar.

Now bi-weekly payments on loans are becoming the cool thing to do. People can't even budget for 30 days anymore.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 24, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Pretty cavalier of you to say.
> 
> I once phoned my insurance agent at 5pm to find out the cost of comp/coll on a car I was interested in. He was terse because he'd shut down the computers and couldn't be bothered..he said exactly what you said.
> 
> ...


Being judgemental without knowing shit about the subject is his hallmark, running through every post.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Being judgemental without knowing shit about the subject is his hallmark, running through every post.


A common problem among wingnuts.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 24, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> This is the intellect you seek in proper posting? And you call me childish? You're an idiot.


What about "I think you are a shit head and don't want to talk to you" don't you understand? And yes, I'm an idiot. Now, go away.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 24, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Pretty cavalier of you to say.
> Hardly. People living on the edge of what they can afford is a sign of stupidity. If you spend more than 80% of your income to live on its a sign of stupidity.
> I once phoned my insurance agent at 5pm to find out the cost of comp/coll on a car I was interested in. He was terse because he'd shut down the computers and couldn't be bothered..he said exactly what you said.
> He was right. Hears your SIGN.
> ...


 You judging me for judging someone. Hears your SIGN.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Being judgemental without knowing shit about the subject is his hallmark, running through every post.


I don't respond to the clearly insane.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3764630


Um, are you 12?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Um, are you 12?



Do you mind if I post your personal info? London has asked me 50 times if I mind if he posts mine. As if someday I'll answer him. If he wants to act like that then I'll reply with pictures of roast beef.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Hears your SIGN.


*here's


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> *here's


 Your being minimalistic. Get creative with the bits I leave for you and see4.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Your being minimalistic. Get creative with the bits I leave for you and see4.


post a picture of your front lawn.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> post a picture of your front lawn.


 You forgot you're dummy. My front lawn is mostly paved parking and the drive circles back into itself. Though looking away from the house at the guest cottage is a 3 acre opening with a lot of wildflowers that is very nice. My back deck has very nice vistas and I keep 2 spotting scopes there for watching wildlife.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> You forgot you're dummy. My front lawn is mostly paved parking and the drive circles back into itself. Though looking away from the house at the guest cottage is a 3 acre opening with a lot of wildflowers that is very nice. My back deck has very nice vistas and I keep 2 spotting scopes there for watching wildlife.


and we're supposed to take you at your word when you are one of the biggest known liars on this forum?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Do you mind if I post your personal info? London has asked me 50 times if I mind if he posts mine. As if someday I'll answer him. If he wants to act like that then I'll reply with pictures of roast beef.


I wouldn't [email protected] is on ignore for a month.

When I put someone on ignore, I ignore.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> and we're supposed to take you at your word when you are one of the biggest known liars on this forum?



I thought I was the biggest liar.

56 DOLLARS!!!!!!


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> and we're supposed to take you at your word when you are one of the biggest known liars on this forum?


 My lies are of omission or the truth used to mislead. I have always looked at it this way, the world is filled with bullshit and I don't wish to add to it. If someone knocked the shit out of you, you would disappear.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 25, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Do you mind if I post your personal info? London has asked me 50 times if I mind if he posts mine. As if someday I'll answer him. If he wants to act like that then I'll reply with pictures of roast beef.


I will remove all personal info like name, age, and date of birth from article. In fact you might have a law suit against the paper if what they say about you is a lie. If you did not inform then the paper lied, because they do have you down as an informer. So how about it, ready to clear up you name of not being a informer or is it true and you are what they say you are.


@schuylar...stop peeking and the answer to your other question is yes.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2016)

Sanders Launches New Group Following Shakeup:

http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/2016-election/sanders-launches-new-group-following-shakeup-n637506


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2016)

Sanders Picks Fight With Dem Establishment Over ColoradoCare Ballot Initiative:

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/aug/26/bernie-sanders-picks-fight-democratic-establishmen/


----------



## londonfog (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 28, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Wow, arguing against education...
> 
> Only a pure retard would do that.



If education is forcibly funded and the state controls it, wouldn't the term "indoctrination" be more appropriate ?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


>


If this thread keeps going much longer it'll include be Sanders' obituary.

He needs to retire, he is practically dead from old age already.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 28, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> If education is forcibly funded and the state controls it, wouldn't the term "indoctrination" be more appropriate ?


No, no it wouldn't. 

Don't be retarded Rob, I understand your viewpoint so you don't need to keep repeating it, I just think it's utopian fluff.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 28, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> If education is forcibly funded and the state controls it, wouldn't the term "indoctrination" be more appropriate ?


If your medication is forcibly given to you and the state deems it necessary, wouldn't the term " mental illness " be more appropriate.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 28, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> If this thread keeps going much longer it'll include be Sanders' obituary.
> 
> He needs to retire, he is practically dead from old age already.


 He will out live Clinton by years.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If your medication is forcibly given to you and the state deems it necessary, wouldn't the term " mental illness " be more appropriate.



No. The state arises from a lie, therefore a state necessity could involve the protection of a lie. Protecting lies is desperation and inappropriate.

But thanks for the medication reminder. Just grabbed a Red Hook ESB ale and gonna spin some Mango Haze here real quick.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If your medication is forcibly given to you and the state deems it necessary, wouldn't the term " mental illness " be more appropriate.


 Unclebuck doesn't work for the state and the rectal injections he gives you isn't a medication, the fog from your mental illness clouds your understanding.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 28, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> No. The state arises from a lie, therefore a state necessity could involve the protection of a lie. Protecting lies is desperation and inappropriate.
> 
> But thanks for the medication reminder. Just grabbed a Red Hook ESB ale and gonna spin some Mango Haze here real quick.


hmmmm sounds nice. taste seems like it would be bitter

Style: Amber 
ABV: 5.8% 
Malts: Pale, Caramel, Carapils 
Hops: Alchemy, Willamette, Centennial, Crystal 
Color SRM: 13 
Bitterness Units: 28.0 IBU 
Original Gravity: 13.75 degrees plato


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> hmmmm sounds nice. taste seems like it would be bitter
> 
> Style: Amber
> ABV: 5.8%
> ...


It hit the spot today. Different beers for different moods. 

Do you grow your hops ? I had a friend who has half heartedly grown some, but we never got any to brew with.
I've dabbled in making beer over the years, but never really got past the beginner stage and just following recipes.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 28, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> It hit the spot today. Different beers for different moods.
> 
> Do you grow your hops ? I had a friend who has half heartedly grown some, but we never got any to brew with.
> I've dabbled in making beer over the years, but never really got past the beginner stage and just following recipes.


A real apple cider can be amazing.
If you use honey instead of brewers sugar to up the original gravity from the pressed apple juice it gives it way more flavour.

It's basically only a step away from beer brewing aswell so requires no special equipment (except an apple press if you want to do it A yourself, which I recommend).


----------



## londonfog (Aug 29, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> It hit the spot today. Different beers for different moods.
> 
> Do you grow your hops ? I had a friend who has half heartedly grown some, but we never got any to brew with.
> I've dabbled in making beer over the years, but never really got past the beginner stage and just following recipes.


yes I do grow my own hops. I grow Cascade and Centennial. I trade those two with a couple of micro brewery in my area, for hops I need for a batch. I have been having a hard time getting my hands on some Ahtanum. My next recipe calls for it. Hate paying a high price for hops, so hopefully I can get a connection for some soon.
Hops grow just like marijuana, more so than tomatoes. I built a trellis, plant my rhizome right under it. Once sprouting I train the vines ( bines ) to grow up the trellis. Be sure to keep different varieties separate in growing and don't even try growing indoors, but do think weed when growing hops.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 30, 2016)

*OFFERING FREE HUGS*


*




*

*POO POO IN HIS PANTS*


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 30, 2016)

londonfog said:


> *OFFERING FREE HUGS*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Maybe he's just cumming all the time?

Bernie Sanders has "arrived".


----------



## spandy (Nov 10, 2016)

Anyone have numbers on how many actually wrote this guy in?

Plus gotta bring this thread back up for more giggles.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 10, 2016)

spandy said:


> Anyone have numbers on how many actually wrote this guy in?
> 
> Plus gotta bring this thread back up for more giggles.


I don't know, I supported Clinton.

Edit: ask the folks in Cali it was a write-in state.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 10, 2016)

I want the bern


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 10, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I want the bern


Me too.

It was meant to be (I still stand by my prediction of newcomer landslide) but not what the DNC did..there was no seeing that, which changed everything.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 10, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I want the bern


Well, one thing for sure is that the majority just got burned.


----------



## spandy (Nov 10, 2016)

So clinton and sanders are feeling the burn these days.

Damn.


schuylaar said:


> Me too.
> 
> It was meant to be (I still stand by my prediction of newcomer landslide) but not what the DNC did..there was no seeing that, which changed everything.



Oh no, we know all about you and your "predictions" around here.

Put that back in your pocket.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 10, 2016)

spandy said:


> So clinton and sanders are feeling the burn these days.
> 
> Damn.
> 
> ...


What's that supposed to mean? My prediction was documented.


----------



## spandy (Nov 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What's that supposed to mean? My prediction was documented.



Along with many others that failed to pan out.

But even a broke clock is right twice a day, unless its a digital and then its just useless.


----------



## since1991 (Nov 10, 2016)

The Democratic Party establishment really fucked up in retrospect....by not nominating (nor promoting over Clinton - ) Sanders in the primaries.. Basically what they were saying is that they woupd of rather of rolled the dice with Clinton than nominating a real outsider (in the most anti establishment election year in recent history) to take on Trump. I think Sanders would of DESTROYED Trump in a landslide. The people wanted Sanders. ...the good ole boy Washsington and Wall Street network of Democrats did not. All of them thought Clinton was for sure in it once they saw Trump as the opposition. And the end of the Republican Party as we know it. The pundits were literally saying that. And as we know now....just the opposite has happened.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 10, 2016)

Agreed least Bernie would of gave Trump a better run for the money .
But leave it to a Democrat to fuck his chances how Ironic


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 10, 2016)

But i do not think he would of destroyed Trump but the numbers would looked better Bernie was trying to be to much of Robin hood steal from the rich and give to the poor. 

Truth is we cannot expect some one that is rich to pay for others takes away the meaning of trying to succeed. 
I mean why bother then just be like the rest and just squeek by


----------



## since1991 (Nov 10, 2016)

The crowds he drew were unreal. His support was way bigger than Clinton or Trump COMBINED. He would of got Trump in the general election. No doubt in my mind. All the young folks would of voted for him. The reason Trump won? Middle Aged white men living outside of major cities.


----------



## DG1959 (Nov 10, 2016)

I am a middle age white from the sticks .


----------



## since1991 (Nov 10, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> But i do not think he would of destroyed Trump but the numbers would looked better Bernie was trying to be to much of Robin hood steal from the rich and give to the poor.
> 
> Truth is we cannot expect some one that is rich to pay for others takes away the meaning of trying to succeed.
> I mean why bother then just be like the rest and just squeek by


Yes but ALOT of very rich people got that way (since Reagan) by putting the squeeze play on regular working folks. You make it sound like the rich got that way through hard work...self determination...and perseverance. Nope. They got that way by breaking the backs of organized labor and sly slick ways on Wall Street. Shipping jobs overseas. ...and buying politicians and media to make it all seem ok.


----------



## since1991 (Nov 10, 2016)

Ask yourself....why is it that the super rich are getting richer while the state of the working class has been on a steady decline since the eighties? Yoand your descendents are supposed to go steadily UP in life....and its backwards now. While the rich reap all the fruits of our labor. They not only want and have the whole pie...they got the tin the pie is cooked in.


----------



## since1991 (Nov 10, 2016)

People seem to forget how good a life most working class stiffs had it before the Reagen eighties. It started with the bust up of the airline workers unions in '82 abouts. Anyone remember that? That got the ball rolling. This whole trickle down economic lie. This free market everyman is is own entity lassize faire capitalism bullshit. Yeah right.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 10, 2016)

That is how most people get rich its working long hrs setting goals balancing books and investing properly other words putting in the time when i started my company back in 2003 i first 2 years was 18 hrs a day i worked round the clock went to schools to learn basic accounting invested in soft ware Simply accouting etc i set goals and it took off 
Sure tax loop holes are convenient and proper book keeping is key knowing where to place expenditures etc so yeah its hard work 

Lets see here did Bill gates break peoples backs no he came up with a plan or invented something 
how about McAfee virus soft ware this guy worked with family like 8 people 100 million dollar company first year 
Your making it out like companies like Monsanto or Walmart's its not all like that


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 10, 2016)

This
Is
What
Happens
When
You
Fuck
Bernie
Sanders
Every
Step
Of
The
Way
And
Cheat
In
The
Primary



Fuck
You
Hillary
And
Fuck
You
DNC






Bernie would have mopped the god damn floor with this east coast silver spoon elitist pussy.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> This
> Is
> What
> Happens
> ...


 Decoding: Welcome to US Politics


----------



## Huckster79 (Nov 10, 2016)

The concept of working hard and investing right can bring one wealth but usually is mixed w some luck. npr had a show a study was done the idea of 3conomic mobility up the classes is far more rare than most Americans think. most wealthy people are born or married into it. im not talking upper middle class i mean big wealth


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 10, 2016)

Nothing to decode here, Bernie got fucked... The Clintonites thought they could flip a switch n tell us all to get in line..it don't work like that, we weren't Dems or GOPs ..we despise both parties..we backed that old crazy Jew from Vermont because we liked him and believed in him..if he runs indy , he wins. .they tried to force feed us that cunt, we rejected her like vomit..they lost because they they tried to get slick


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 10, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> That is how most people get rich its working long hrs setting goals balancing books and investing properly other words putting in the time when i started my company back in 2003 i first 2 years was 18 hrs a day i worked round the clock went to schools to learn basic accounting invested in soft ware Simply accouting etc i set goals and it took off
> Sure tax loop holes are convenient and proper book keeping is key knowing where to place expenditures etc so yeah its hard work
> 
> Lets see here did Bill gates break peoples backs no he came up with a plan or invented something
> ...


YourNameIsZero,
You're a moron; do you know just how many dirty deeds were done at Microsoft? They bankrupted companies by stealing their technology and grew to corner their market. That's called monopolism and it's inimical to a free and fair market.

I don't buy any of your shit about your getting an education, because if you WERE a businessman or an accountant you'd have long since figured out that fortunes are now made in this country by financializing an activity, not by streamlining it.

You're a hack who flunked Quickbooks. GTFO.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 10, 2016)

Huckster79 said:


> The concept of working hard and investing right can bring one wealth but usually is mixed w some luck. npr had a show a study was done the idea of 3conomic mobility up the classes is far more rare than most Americans think. most wealthy people are born or married into it. im not talking upper middle class i mean big wealth


 DING DING DING DING DING DING!!!!!!

And we have a winner! Give this man a canna cookie and a personalized voice mail recording by none other than Carl Castle!

It turns out that upward mobility is LESS LIKELY in America than in most other developed nations, and has been since the 1980s.

Coincidence?  pleeeeeeeese.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Nov 11, 2016)

Bernie still got less votes than Hillary.

Trump also got less votes than Hillary.

Hillary won the popular vote in both the primaries and the election, and youre saying Sanders is the one that got fucked? 

Bitch please.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Nov 11, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> The BITCH is a LOSER the same as you. Well she has a hell of lot of money and is facing thousands of years in jail and your a broke nobody so there is that. You may be sneaky but your very bad at it cheeseyrice.


Wrong.

Wrong.

Wrong.

She won the popular vote, keep praising the fascist system.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 11, 2016)

The news is good..Bernie is not ruling out 2020.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> DING DING DING DING DING DING!!!!!!
> 
> And we have a winner! Give this man a canna cookie and a personalized voice mail recording by none other than Carl Castle!
> 
> ...


Can I have a canna cookie?


----------



## Rrog (Nov 11, 2016)

Give her a cookie for craps sake


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Nov 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The news is good..Bernie is not ruling out 2020.


Yeah, but that's only on the condition that the fountain of youth is not a myth, and is located before campaign season begins.

It just wouldn't be effective for Bernie to campaign in 2020 carrying a respirator and a bottle of oxygen everywhere. I think that would turn voters off.

Forget Bernie for 2020. He'll be too old. But Bernie 2.0 (i.e. Elizabeth Warren) will be ready to take over where Bernie left off.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 11, 2016)

Warren in 2020


----------



## mynameisnobody (Nov 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Can I have a canna cookie?


 I think ty will give you all of his cookies that you want.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 11, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> I think ty will give you all of his cookies that you want.


There's just so many things I could say here!


----------



## londonfog (Nov 11, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Warren in 2020


I just mentions this to UB. 
I think this what we all want now.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> The news is good..Bernie is not ruling out 2020.


He or Warren will have my full support. We cannot be divided the next go around !!!!!!!!


----------



## londonfog (Nov 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Nothing to decode here, Bernie got fucked... The Clintonites thought they could flip a switch n tell us all to get in line..it don't work like that, we weren't Dems or GOPs ..we despise both parties..we backed that old crazy Jew from Vermont because we liked him and believed in him..if he runs indy , he wins. .they tried to force feed us that cunt, we rejected her like vomit..they lost because they they tried to get slick


I take it you didn't vote for Hillery ?


----------



## mynameisnobody (Nov 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> There's just so many things I could say here!


 She GAVE YOU the opening. But I couldn't pass it by so I filled in for you, now its your turn to feel your own way in to give her your cookies.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Nov 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> He or Warren will have my full support. We cannot be divided the next go around !!!!!!!!


 You should Email them I have little doubt it would make their day.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 11, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> You should Email them I have little doubt it would make their day.


So sad for you. So which account got the ban..lol
Loser that you are. Have to create another account on a site that banned you. Funny shit.
If I was banned from a site, I would say fuck it and find another, but I also have a life outside of RIU.
What a fucking loser you are.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Nov 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So sad for you. So which account got the ban..lol
> Loser that you are. Have to create another account on a site that banned you. Funny shit.
> If I was banned from a site, I would say fuck it and find another, but I also have a life outside of RIU.
> What a fucking loser you are.


 I'm not sure that I have ever had a sock on rollitup if I did it would have been the first year or two my socks were in the overgrow years.
sorry but your all wet. Never slowed or anything I have had 3 or 4 warnings. I have more of a life than you as I have yet to come here and not see your steady posting, so this is your life.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 11, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> Yeah, but that's only on the condition that the fountain of youth is not a myth, and is located before campaign season begins.
> 
> It just wouldn't be effective for Bernie to campaign in 2020 carrying a respirator and a bottle of oxygen everywhere. I think that would turn voters off.
> 
> Forget Bernie for 2020. He'll be too old. But Bernie 2.0 (i.e. Elizabeth Warren) will be ready to take over where Bernie left off.


Don't tell me who to support or what would turn voters off..


----------



## Bugeye (Nov 11, 2016)

Why did Florida re-elect Debbie Wasserman Schultz?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 11, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> Why did Florida re-elect Debbie Wasserman Schultz?


Florida is no stranger to corruption and dirty candidates.


----------



## Bugeye (Nov 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Florida is no stranger to corruption and dirty candidates.


Seems like the perception of corruption in the dem party is a good bit responsible for Trump. Time for new leadership at DNC (adios Donna), and new dem talking heads on the tv shows.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 11, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> Seems like the perception of corruption in the dem party is a good bit responsible for Trump. Time for new leadership at DNC (adios Donna), and new dem talking heads on the tv shows.


Right. But let's not enact any REAL reform, like getting rid of super delegates.


----------



## spandy (Nov 11, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Warren in 2020


Trump knows how to handle women.


----------



## Bugeye (Nov 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Right. But let's not enact any REAL reform, like getting rid of super delegates.


Ha ha, I think a lot of repubs WISHED they had super delegates this year! I don't know the answer on that, seems like you're damned either way.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 11, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> Ha ha, I think a lot of repubs WISHED they had super delegates this year! I don't know the answer on that, seems like you're damned either way.


The People spoke. That doesn't sound like a bad outcome.


----------



## since1991 (Nov 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Nothing to decode here, Bernie got fucked... The Clintonites thought they could flip a switch n tell us all to get in line..it don't work like that, we weren't Dems or GOPs ..we despise both parties..we backed that old crazy Jew from Vermont because we liked him and believed in him..if he runs indy , he wins. .they tried to force feed us that cunt, we rejected her like vomit..they lost because they they tried to get slick


This ^^^^


----------



## since1991 (Nov 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Florida is no stranger to corruption and dirty candidates.


Damn right on that one. Florida is good ole boy network central for handshake and a wink "politick$".


----------



## since1991 (Nov 11, 2016)

Alls i can say is just hang on for this 4 year ride. Its gonna be a doozy. We got a GOP Senate...House of Reps. ..and the frikin White House. Real Progressives WILL make the comeback in 2020. Watch. No more fake Democrats who are really neo conservatives. That time is over. To be honest iam glad these fucked up Republicans are in power. It will show thier true agenda and its not for the worker. The Bernie type real progressives will have there day. Give it time.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 11, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Alls i can say is just hang on for this 4 year ride. Its gonna be a doozy. We got a GOP Senate...House of Reps. ..and the frikin White House. Real Progressives WILL make the comeback in 2020. Watch. No more fake Democrats who are really neo conservatives. That time is over. To be honest iam glad these fucked up Republicans are in power. It will show thier true agenda and its not for the worker. The Bernie type real progressives will have there day. Give it time.


All we have to do is survive as a country until then. It will be a tall order, as our political class- the Chump chief among them- are expert at sowing and exploiting division.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I take it you didn't vote for Hillery ?


Psst..."Hillary".


...you're welcome.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I take it you didn't vote for Hillery ?





Yes sir, I also didn't shove my dick in a meat grinder...you were so quick to say " stfu, Bernie lost..quit crying, now back Hillary"

Don't work like that friend, she along with the DNC fucked him @ every turn n cheated. I could never back that despicable pos.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Yes sir, I also didn't shove my dick in a meat grinder...you were so quick to say " stfu, Bernie lost..quit crying, now back Hillary"
> 
> Don't work like that friend, she along with the DNC fucked him @ every turn n cheated. I could never back that despicable pos.


Thats fine. Just don't bitch about Trump. Your choice not to vote, gave us Trump. Hope you are prepared for your decision


----------



## Huckster79 (Nov 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> DING DING DING DING DING DING!!!!!!
> 
> And we have a winner! Give this man a canna cookie and a personalized voice mail recording by none other than Carl Castle!
> 
> ...


What bad happened in the 80s that could have caused this? oh yea shit on the peasants economics....


----------



## Huckster79 (Nov 11, 2016)

And you know i dont shy away from the concept of class warfare. not one bit! there was a time period that labor and big wealth squabled for squable sake but really where rowing together at end of day and both where better off. that was the era every GM worker proudly wore their "heartbeat of America" jackets everywhere. Workers were proud of where they worked, they where loyal to them and their employer was to them. And not to spund like donald trump or a 5 year old but they started the class warfare again. we where happy making a fair living and them being wealthy. then when wealth wastnt enough and they figured if they could shrink our share they could keep more... we are fighting class warfare from a defensive stance. we need Bernie to bring us back together and once formed back up, go on offensive in class warfare.


----------



## Huckster79 (Nov 11, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> Yeah, but that's only on the condition that the fountain of youth is not a myth, and is located before campaign season begins.
> 
> It just wouldn't be effective for Bernie to campaign in 2020 carrying a respirator and a bottle of oxygen everywhere. I think that would turn voters off.
> 
> Forget Bernie for 2020. He'll be too old. But Bernie 2.0 (i.e. Elizabeth Warren) will be ready to take over where Bernie left off.


You may be right, but he needs to rattle his sabre about this to leverage his new found political weight in democratic politics now and so he can re group the revolutionaries. once we are back to being a cohesive political army he as our general can be our figurehead until the right person can be found to run, while Bernie remains our Carl Rove. i know it wont happen but id take Michelle 2020 in a heartbeat!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Thats fine. Just don't bitch about Trump. *Your choice not to vote, gave us Trump.* Hope you are prepared for your decision


No, _your choice_ to support a corrupt candidate over one filling stadiums gave us president Trump. Take a little responsibility, all of us told you exactly what could happen while you called us crazy conspiracy theorists and gloated about winning a rigged primary


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Nov 11, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Don't tell me who to support or what would turn voters off..
> 
> View attachment 3828129


Wow Sky, I do believe I see your teeth...and they look sharp. I 100% apologize for anything I've ever written or ever will write that offends you. Please always give me a chance to apologize before putting me on your shit list...because I know your shit list entries usually just "disappear"...


----------



## londonfog (Nov 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No, _your choice_ to support a corrupt candidate over one filling stadiums gave us president Trump. Take a little responsibility, all of us told you exactly what could happen while you called us crazy conspiracy theorists and gloated about winning a rigged primary


Your choice in who you voted for or not for dictates who is now your president. No complaining from you about Trump. This is your choice because you were "mad". Hope you can deal with the consequences.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 11, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Your choice in who you voted for or did not for dictates who is now your president. No complaining from you about Trump. This is your choice because you were "mad". Hope you can deal with the consequences.


No, you don't get to lay blame on people who didn't vote for Clinton. Like I told you before the election, if Clinton loses, it'll be _her_ fault because she's a shitty candidate, and look! I was right!

You also share blame for voting for an unpopular candidate after us and all the polling told you it was a tossup according to the numbers, but you, personally, especially share a small part of the blame for denigrating those of us you needed to recruit most. Look at the numbers, Clinton failed to bring in millennials, white working class, blacks and latinos, women... most of her numbers pale in comparison to Obama's in 2008. 

We told you you needed us, you told us to go fuck ourselves. Now you enjoy everything president Trump has to offer, _you_ deserve it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No, _your choice_ to support a corrupt candidate over one filling stadiums gave us president Trump. Take a little responsibility, all of us told you exactly what could happen while you called us crazy conspiracy theorists and gloated about winning a rigged primary


There were 6,000,000 less votes cast than in 2012. Milwaukee, Detroit and Philadelphia turnouts impacted the blue wall failure. I wonder if Bernie would have turned out that vote?

And I also wonder how the rednecks would react to Trump's calling him a communist in every speech like he did in the primaries. 

You know that communist thing plays well with them.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No, you don't get to lay blame on people who didn't vote for Clinton. Like I told you before the election, if Clinton loses, it'll be _her_ fault because she's a shitty candidate, and look! I was right!
> 
> You also share blame for voting for an unpopular candidate after us and all the polling told you it was a tossup according to the numbers, but you, personally, especially share a small part of the blame for denigrating those of us you needed to recruit most. Look at the numbers, Clinton failed to bring in millennials, white working class, blacks and latinos, women... most of her numbers pale in comparison to Obama's in 2008.
> 
> We told you you needed us, you told us to go fuck ourselves. Now you enjoy everything president Trump has to offer, _you_ deserve it.


You enjoy Trump as well. Your decision not to vote, gave us Trump. I made a grown folk decision that the Supreme Court nomination was to important to just sit by and let others decide for me. You were mad that Bernie did not win, so you refuse to take part. Your lack of voting helped Trump to win in the lowest turnout in 20 years. So no bitching from you, because if you didn't vote, you got what you wanted. Even Bernie who was the actually victim understood the important of placing your vote. You let your "being mad" influence a dumb ass decision on your part. Enjoy Trump. You can't say told you so. when you did not even vote. Make a choice or STFU


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> There were 6,000,000 less votes cast than in 2012. Milwaukee, Detroit and Philadelphia turnouts impacted the blue wall failure. I wonder if Bernie would have turned out that vote?
> 
> And I also wonder how the rednecks would react to Trump's calling him a communist in every speech like he did in the primaries.
> 
> You know that communist thing plays well with them.


My wife so wanted Bernie, but my wife is wise enough to know that she still must vote...even if is just to get some of the things she liked. These Bernie Babies thought it was smart to sit and not vote. NOW THEY GET NONE OF WHAT HILLARY HAD TOOK FROM BERNIE PLATFORM.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> My wife so wanted Bernie, but my wife is wise enough to know that she still must vote...even if is just to get some of the things she liked. These Bernie Babies thought it was smart to sit and not vote. NOW THEY GET NONE OF WHAT HILLARY HAD TOOK FROM BERNIE PLATFORM.


The Electoral College chose Trump.

Even without the Bernie Babies counted Hillary, still won the popular vote.

How much more would she have actually needed for them to have obeyed the will of the people?

It's funny, because the last time the electoral college pulled this shit we got 8 years of Bush.

But I agree, Democrat leaning people not voting was a vote for Trump.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No, you don't get to lay blame on people who didn't vote for Clinton. Like I told you before the election, if Clinton loses, it'll be _her_ fault because she's a shitty candidate, and look! I was right!
> 
> You also share blame for voting for an unpopular candidate after us and all the polling told you it was a tossup according to the numbers, but you, personally, especially share a small part of the blame for denigrating those of us you needed to recruit most. Look at the numbers, Clinton failed to bring in millennials, white working class, blacks and latinos, women... most of her numbers pale in comparison to Obama's in 2008.
> 
> We told you you needed us, you told us to go fuck ourselves. Now you enjoy everything president Trump has to offer, _you_ deserve it.


B-raaaaaaaaaavo! STANDING O!!!


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

@potroast I tried to PM you but it's not allowing me..could you please change this thread title from 2016 to 2020?

Thanks!


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Thats fine. Just don't bitch about Trump. Your choice not to vote, gave us Trump. Hope you are prepared for your decision


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> There were 6,000,000 less votes cast than in 2012. Milwaukee, Detroit and Philadelphia turnouts impacted the blue wall failure. I wonder if Bernie would have turned out that vote?
> 
> And I also wonder how the rednecks would react to Trump's calling him a communist in every speech like he did in the primaries.
> 
> You know that communist thing plays well with them.






Bernie would have mopped the floor with that turd.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 12, 2016)

I wonder how many votes Bernie got, I wrote him in.. Many people I know did the same.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

This disturbs me..he's clearly delusional; it's not an act..then damage control..I hope his whole term is not like this it's very unsettling for me as an American what president of the past was mentally ill? Anyone?

Successful presidential election. Now professional protesters, incited by the media, are protesting. Very unfair!

~President-Elect Donald J. Trump one day after winning election

Then the day after:

Love the fact that the small groups of protesters last night have passion for our great country. We will all come together and be proud!

6:14 AM - 11 Nov 2016


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You enjoy Trump as well. Your decision not to vote, gave us Trump. I made a grown folk decision that the Supreme Court nomination was to important to just sit by and let others decide for me. You were mad that Bernie did not win, so you refuse to take part. Your lack of voting helped Trump to win in the lowest turnout in 20 years. So no bitching from you, because if you didn't vote, you got what you wanted. Even Bernie who was the actually victim understood the important of placing your vote. You let your "being mad" influence a dumb ass decision on your part. Enjoy Trump. You can't say told you so. when you did not even vote. Make a choice or STFU


She won the electoral vote, genius, as well as CA. If I voted for her, it wouldn't have mattered

I wasn't mad Sanders didn't win. I was mad the DNC, the Clinton campaign and the mainstream media stole it from him and complete ignoramuses like you accepted it because you bought into their propaganda that Clinton was the better candidate and denigrated those of us who didn't as conspiracy theorists or "Bernie babies". And look what that got you; President Donald J. Trump.

Spin it any way you want that makes you feel better about yourself. Bottom line is Clinton just got beat in one of the biggest political upsets in American history because of her scandal ridden past, her establishment and corporatist politics, her voting history in congress, and her conduct during the democratic primary, _not because of racism or sexism_. 

PS, I did vote, I just didn't vote for Clinton


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Yes sir, I also didn't shove my dick in a meat grinder...you were so quick to say " stfu, Bernie lost..quit crying, now back Hillary"
> 
> Don't work like that friend, she along with the DNC fucked him @ every turn n cheated. I could never back that despicable pos.


+rep


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Bernie would have mopped the floor with that turd.


"The national survey of more than 1,600 registered voters, conducted by Gravis Marketing two days before the general election, found that Sanders would have received 56 percent of the vote while Trump would have won 44 percent."

No doubt about it


----------



## Rrog (Nov 12, 2016)

He's only 75 John McCain is 80


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Thats fine. Just don't bitch about Trump. Your choice not to vote, gave us Trump. Hope you are prepared for your decision





londonfog said:


> Your choice in who you voted for or not for dictates who is now your president. No complaining from you about Trump. This is your choice because you were "mad". Hope you can deal with the consequences.





SneekyNinja said:


> The Electoral College chose Trump.
> 
> Even without the Bernie Babies counted Hillary, still won the popular vote.
> 
> ...







@Padawanbater2 

PS, I did vote, I just didn't vote for Clinton


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

Rrog said:


> He's only 75 John McCain is 80


Oh YES he can!


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 12, 2016)

#Sanders/Warren/Harris2020


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> PS, I did vote, I just didn't vote for Clinton


@londonfog @SneekyNinja ..now you know how it feels to have the 'popular'
taken away from you..

I'd brush up on my lock-step if I were the both of you.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "The national survey of more than 1,600 registered voters, conducted by Gravis Marketing two days before the general election, found that Sanders would have received 56 percent of the vote while Trump would have won 44 percent."
> 
> No doubt about it






I bet Bernie had a few million write in votes, he would have steamrolled him in those debates.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> She won the electoral vote, genius, as well as CA. If I voted for her, it wouldn't have mattered
> 
> I wasn't mad Sanders didn't win. I was mad the DNC, the Clinton campaign and the mainstream media stole it from him and complete ignoramuses like you accepted it because you bought into their propaganda that Clinton was the better candidate and denigrated those of us who didn't as conspiracy theorists or "Bernie babies". And look what that got you; President Donald J. Trump.
> 
> ...


No spin. Trump won due to the lowest turn out in a 20 year History, couple that with idiots placing a vote for a man or gorilla who had NO FUCKING chance of winning. Now you ha idiots like @Corso312 who's asking questions like this, not understanding how important it was to get the best one running in the white house.


Corso312 said:


> The courts have already ruled stop n frisk unconstitutional, no?


idiots like that need to understand WTF they are doing when they vote,no?
You yourself was an advocate for higher minimum wage pay, well I guess you won't be seeing that shit. Hillary had bent to Bernie on that as well as changes to college pay. You fools went and voted for a man who himself voted for Hillary, because he knew he was not going to win the general. Own your shit and enjoy Trump, because your actions ( and others like you ) caused this shit.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> No spin. Trump won due to the lowest turn out in a 20 year History, couple that with idiots placing a vote for a man or gorilla who had NO FUCKING chance of winning. Now you ha idiots like @Corso312 who's asking questions like this, not understanding how important it was to get the best one running in the white house.
> idiots like that need to understand WTF they are doing when they vote,no?
> You yourself was an advocate for higher minimum wage pay, well I guess you won't be seeing that shit. Hillary had bent to Bernie on that as well as changes to college pay. You fools went and voted for a man who himself voted for Hillary, because he knew he was not going to win the general. Own your shit and enjoy Trump, because your actions ( and others like you ) caused this shit.


What's your protest schedule like today, London?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> @Padawanbater2
> 
> PS, I did vote, I just didn't vote for Clinton


strange because before you said you did vote Clinton...so now you a liar ?


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 12, 2016)

I honestly believe Trump is more liberal than Hillary, I don't believe a god damn thing that bitch says..she picked up a few bullet points from Bernie and never would have delivered on a single one.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What's your protest schedule like today, London?


what ever I want it to be. You mad because you have to go work a low wage job ? I can hire you for 15 an hour if you can fold well and willing to work both stores?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I honestly believe Trump is more liberal than Hillary, I don't believe a god damn thing that bitch says..she picked up a few bullet points from Bernie and never would have delivered on a single one.


you also believe that stop and frisk can't revisited...so theres that.
You need to have someone explain to you how the SCOTUS works and how it can even change laws


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> strange because before you said you did vote Clinton...so now you a liar ?


I did vote for Clinton, that was @Padawanbater2 post.

Let me explain something to you..trying to squash change when the people demand..it's like an infection..cornering that pus off in one area will just make it pop up elsewhere with vengeance.

Cmon your wife is a nurse..ask her.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you also believe that stop and frisk can't revisited...so theres that.
> You need to have someone explain to you how the SCOTUS works and how it can even change laws






Stop n frisk is not coming back, Roe v Wade ain't getting over turned.. Relax, smoke a bowl n enjoy life...this country survived George Bush, Trump will feel like a Swedish massage compared to 8 years of that retard.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I did vote for Clinton, that was @Padawanbater2 post.
> 
> Let me explain something to you..trying to squash change when the people demand..it's like an infection..cornering that pus off in one area will just make it pop up elsewhere with vengeance.
> 
> Cmon your wife is a nurse..ask her.


let me explain something to you. When you have two people on the ballot in the general and you write in someone who has no chance of winning... that move is stupid as fuck, so don't complain when you get the likes of Trump and certainly don't blame the people who actually voted for her. A Bernie write in is just like a Hannibal write in. DUMB AS FUCK.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 12, 2016)

I would honestly prefer harambe as potus over Hrc.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> what ever I want it to be. You mad because you have to go work a low wage job ? I can hire you for 15 an hour if you can fold well and willing to work both stores?


I'm exempt, you've heard of that right? I have a salary with commission and bonus. They lease a car for me and on my 401k, not only do I get 100% match on my first 3%, I get 50% on the next 2%.

Since you're interested, I just achieved the highest level of sales excellence- PLATINUM after only 5 months of employment..many don't make this level in their whole career.

Now go fix that washer, it's out of balance..


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Stop n frisk is not coming back, Roe v Wade ain't getting over turned.. Relax, smoke a bowl n enjoy life...this country survived George Bush, Trump will feel like a Swedish massage compared to 8 years of that retard.


you dumb as fuck and people like you is why shit like this happens.
You are a low information voter who should not be allowed to vote.
Trumps likes stop and frisk. If he puts Giuliani or Christi in as Attorney General it very well will be back NATION WIDE
Do you even take the time to do any research on a subject


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> let me explain something to you. When you have two people on the ballot in the general and you write in someone who has no chance of winning... that move is stupid as fuck, so don't complain when you get the likes of Trump and certainly don't blame the people who actually voted for her. A Bernie write in is just like a Hannibal write in. DUMB AS FUCK.


Let me explain something to you..I'm glad people did what they did.

We sent a message and you have no one to blame but YOU!

Next time, I'd advise for YOUR party to NOT choose for us..


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm exempt, you've heard of that right? I have a salary with commission and bonus. They lease a car for me and on my 401k, not only do I get 100% match on my first 3%, I get 50% on the next 2%.
> 
> Since you're interested, I just achieved the highest level of sales excellence- PLATINUM after only 5 months of employment..many don't make this level in their whole career.
> 
> Now go fix that washer that's out of balance..


Sure you do  What ever happen to you going to school? Seems like you gave that up...oh I guess you had to in order to become this highly successful paid rep. Funny shit you are. 
I actually have a maintenance guy who is a wiz at fixing large appliances, so again I don't have to work. I count quarters and stack retirement checks.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 12, 2016)

London you big pussy, quit crying..no wall is being built, roe v wade isn't getting overturned, stop ~frisk isn't getting challenged...toughen up, your bitch lost, life will go on.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Let me explain something to you..I'm glad people did what they did.
> 
> We sent a message and you have no one to blame but YOU!
> 
> Next time, I'd advise for YOUR party to NOT choose for us..


I keep telling people like yourself. You will be hurt more by this than I. I made decisions early in life that has me in a great position. You still trying to figure out ho to finish school and how you are going to pay your bills. You know this to be true. So enjoy being glad that idiots allowed Trump to win.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I keep telling people like yourself. You will be hurt more by this than I. I made decisions early in life that has me in a great position. You still trying to figure out ho to finish school and how you are going to pay your bills. You know this to be true. So enjoy being glad that idiots allowed Trump to win.


I'm happy that the message was sent AND received.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Sure you do  What ever happen to you going to school? Seems like you gave that up...oh I guess you had to in order to become this highly successful paid rep. Funny shit you are.
> I actually have a maintenance guy who is a wiz at fixing large appliances, so again I don't have to work. I count quarters and stack retirement checks.


I don't have anything to prove, least of all, you.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> London you big pussy, quit crying..no wall is being built, roe v wade isn't getting overturned, stop ~frisk isn't getting challenged...toughen up, your bitch lost, life will go on.


You are a low information voter. Your ignorance should be a disqualification to vote


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I don't have anything to prove, least of all, you.


never said prove it. I just said I don't believe you. I'm forbidden to tell the site about you and your many faces, but this the internet be whatever and whoever you want.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You are a low information voter. Your ignorance should be a disqualification to vote





You are the low info voter, you backed a corrupt pos that was neck n neck with a reality TV clown.. I voted for Bernie Sanders, a man with a plan.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> never said prove it. I just said I don't believe you. I'm forbidden to tell the site about you and your many faces, but this the internet be whatever and whoever you want.


Someone needs to sell us some air fresheners, you just dropped a stinker on her.



schuylaar said:


> Let me explain something to you..I'm glad people did what they did.
> 
> We sent a message and you have no one to blame but YOU!
> 
> Next time, I'd advise for YOUR party to NOT choose for us..


You didn't even vote for Sanders, the only person you voted for this cycle was Hillary Clinton, like the majority of Americans.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> This disturbs me..he's clearly delusional; it's not an act..then damage control..I hope his whole term is not like this it's very unsettling for me as an American what president of the past was mentally ill? Anyone?
> 
> Successful presidential election. Now professional protesters, incited by the media, are protesting. Very unfair!
> 
> ...


Mentally ill Presidents ?

All of them...well, sort of. They all suffer(ed) from the illusion that some people could give them power over other people, when the people giving them the power never had it in the first place.

False dichotomies...everywhere.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

What is of particular interest to me is how Trump is going to handle being criticized at every turn?


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> What is of particular interest to me is how Trump is going to handle being criticized at every turn?





Twitter arguments, I'd assume. :-0


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You are the low info voter, you backed a corrupt pos that was neck n neck with a reality TV clown.. I voted for Bernie Sanders, a man with a plan.


I voted for the person who would do the most for the people. You voted for someone who voted for the same person I voted for.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Someone needs to sell us some air fresheners, you just dropped a stinker on her.


Turns out sensory branding is quite lucrative..lots of smelly Italians and Asians out there.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Twitter arguments, I'd assume. :-0


He can only think in 140 character increments.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I'm happy that the message was sent AND received.


"Ooooo we Bernie Babies are so mad that Bernie is not going to be POTUS lets enable Trump to become POTUS. That will send a message. We shall cut off our nose to spite our face. That will show them"

Bernie would be proud of you guys..lol


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Turns out sensory branding is quite lucrative..lots of smelly Italians and Asians out there.


Maybe its your vagina you're smelling, you bigot


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2016)

It's pretty ironic you calling anyone else a low information voter, you're sitting here blaming people for not voting for someone instead of the candidate responsible for garnering the votes. She abandoned her base, wtf did you expect was going to happen? 

As it turns out, people don't like establishment politics, exactly what the candidate you voted for represents probably better than any other American politician

Is crow tasty?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It's pretty ironic you calling anyone else a low information voter, you're sitting here blaming people for not voting for someone instead of the candidate responsible for garnering the votes. She abandoned her base, wtf did you expect was going to happen?
> 
> As it turns out, people don't like establishment politics, exactly what the candidate you voted for represents probably better than any other American politician
> 
> Is crow tasty?


I take responsibility for my vote. You do the same.
I had a choice of Trump or Hillary. I thought about the SCOTUS pick, I thought about the increase to minimum wage, I thought about heath care, I thought about college loans and after all my thinking I realize that I have to vote Hillary, any other vote would have been Trump. Now you "Sir" did the same thinking as well as others and you decide to vote for who ??? 
You Bernie Babies want to come in and say " We told you so". GTFO
Keep in mind I voted for the same person Bernie voted for. Go tell Bernie what you did.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It's pretty ironic you calling anyone else a low information voter, you're sitting here blaming people for not voting for someone instead of the candidate responsible for garnering the votes. She abandoned her base, wtf did you expect was going to happen?
> 
> As it turns out, people don't like establishment politics, exactly what the candidate you voted for represents probably better than any other American politician
> 
> Is crow tasty?



Both of your arguments have validity, I think most importantly we need to work together and never let this happen again 

I blame biden, kidding lol.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I take responsibility for my vote. You do the same.
> I had a choice of Trump or Hillary. I thought about the SCOTUS pick, I thought about the increase to minimum wage, I thought about heath care, I thought about college loans and after all my thinking I realize that I have to vote Hillary, any other vote would have been Trump. Now you "Sir" did the same thinking as well as others and you decide to vote for who ???
> You Bernie Babies want to come in and say " We told you so". GTFO
> Keep in mind I voted for the same person Bernie voted for. Go tell Bernie what you did.


California went to Clinton, so when you say she didn't win because I didn't vote for her, it doesn't make much sense

Your judgment was wrong, Sanders supporters were right and it's nobody's fault but Clinton's for losing the election. Maybe if you learn something from this election you'll do better next time


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> California went to Clinton, so when you say she didn't win because I didn't vote for her, it doesn't make much sense
> 
> Your judgment was wrong, Sanders supporters were right and it's nobody's fault but Clinton's for losing the election. Maybe if you learn something from this election you'll do better next time


I'm talking you Bernie Babies on a whole, not just your fucking state. If you had a realistic choice of Hillary or Clinton and you vote Bernie then you *fucked yourself*. Hell Bernie could have wrote himself in. He did not, care to answer why ? ask @Corso312 what state did he write in Bernie. ask other Bernie Babies what state did they lose due to them writing in someone who voted for Hillary.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Both of your arguments have validity, I think most importantly we need to work together and never let this happen again
> 
> I blame biden, kidding lol.


Kinda tough to want to work with someone who acts like a child

The entire government just swung right and he still can't admit he was wrong and can't take responsibility for it. Still uses the same personal attacks he used when he was gloating about a rigged primary, even after being exposed.

Personally, I don't think we need people like him. Sanders and the actual liberal base of the democratic party will likely establish a new, much more progressive and much more aggressive coalition for the midterms and in preparation for 2020. The DNC is floating Tim Kaine already as a potential opponent to Trump having learned nothing, like london, from what just happened. We don't need moderate democrats, they're _with her_, anyway


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Kinda tough to want to work with someone who acts like a child
> 
> The entire government just swung right and he still can't admit he was wrong and can't take responsibility for it. Still uses the same personal attacks he used when he was gloating about a rigged primary, even after being exposed.
> 
> Personally, I don't think we need people like him. Sanders and the actual liberal base of the democratic party will likely establish a new, much more progressive and much more aggressive coalition for the midterms and in preparation for 2020. The DNC is floating Tim Kaine already as a potential opponent to Trump having learned nothing, like london, from what just happened. We don't need moderate democrats, they're _with her_, anyway



I praise your progressiveness, butt cannot turn my back on more moderate Dems. 
Both are essential in each other's success and the success of our country.
Don't get me wrong, I am well aware as honest progressives we need to clean house( DNC).


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Maybe its your vagina you're smelling, you bigot


I was told it smells of raspberry.

Can't stand the heat boys..?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> "Ooooo we Bernie Babies are so mad that Bernie is not going to be POTUS lets enable Trump to become POTUS. That will send a message. We shall cut off our nose to spite our face. That will show them"
> 
> Bernie would be proud of you guys..lol


How so? I voted Clinton


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> I was told it smells of raspberry.
> 
> Can't stand the heat boys..?


I keep telling you placing those Craigslist ads are going to get you in some trouble. Only freaks and weirdos are going to answer that escort ad.

you were saying what about heat ??


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> How so? I voted Clinton


are you the only Bernie baby. are you telling on yourself ? go get @Corso312. let it tell you who it voted for


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I take responsibility for my vote. You do the same.
> I had a choice of Trump or Hillary. I thought about the SCOTUS pick, I thought about the increase to minimum wage, I thought about heath care, I thought about college loans and after all my thinking I realize that I have to vote Hillary, any other vote would have been Trump. Now you "Sir" did the same thinking as well as others and you decide to vote for who ???
> You Bernie Babies want to come in and say " We told you so". GTFO
> Keep in mind I voted for the same person Bernie voted for. Go tell Bernie what you did.


No.

You thought about shoveling shit down our throats.

What goes around comes around.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> No.
> 
> You thought about shoveling shit down our throats.
> 
> What goes around comes around.


How was i shoveling shit down your throat ? How was this conversation started ?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> are you the only Bernie baby. are you telling on yourself ? go get @Corso312. let it tell you who it voted for


As a Sanders supporter, who was concerned how retribution would be paid to him over the lying, cheating and collusive nature of the DNC.

I couldn't have wished for a better outcome..


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I keep telling you placing those Craigslist ads are going to get you in some trouble. Only freaks and weirdos are going to answer that escort ad.
> 
> you were saying what about heat ??


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm talking you Bernie Babies on a whole, not just your fucking state. If you had a realistic choice of Hillary or Clinton and you vote Bernie then you *fucked yourself*. Hell Bernie could have wrote himself in. He did not, care to answer why ? ask @Corso312 what state did he write in Bernie. ask other Bernie Babies what state did they lose due to them writing in someone who voted for Hillary.






The shitty state of Illinois, she won here, I know several people in Illinois and Michigan and Indiana that wrote in Bernie.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> How was i shoveling shit down your throat ? How was this conversation started ?


Clinton = SHIT


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Clinton = SHIT


yeah but she still would have done more for the people than Trump.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm talking you Bernie Babies on a whole, not just your fucking state. If you had a realistic choice of Hillary or Clinton and you vote Bernie then you *fucked yourself*. Hell Bernie could have wrote himself in. He did not, care to answer why ? ask @Corso312 what state did he write in Bernie. ask other Bernie Babies what state did they lose due to them writing in someone who voted for Hillary.










If Sanders supporters votes were so valuable, it probably would have been in your own best interest at the time to try to garner them over to your side. I actually heard things like "We don't need your vote!", and that's exactly how Clinton supporters acted and that was the message received when Clinton abandoned the base. 

But as you can see by the numbers, Obama received much higher margins in almost every voter bloc because he had an inspiring message. _"I'm with her" _isn't the least bit inspiring. Obama picked up 64 and younger while Clinton only won 39 and younger. Obama picked up everyone in the education category, Clinton lost the lower educated. Obama picked up urban and suburban, Clinton only won urban. Obama picked up independents, Clinton _lost_ independents.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> No.
> 
> You thought about shoveling shit down our throats.
> 
> What goes around comes around.






Exactly, millions of people nationwide were heavily invested in Sanders..I believe he wins if he's running independent, the media and DNC fucked him at every turn..he whooped that bitch in the debates, and she had the fucking questions ahead of time..smh


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> It was their vote and they are entitled to it without repercussion.
> 
> Fuck @londonfog and super-FUCK @SneekyNinja


WTF. why can't I get a super fuck ??
I agree, people can vote for whomever they want. Just don't come with the bullshit" I told you so", when you voted for someone not on the ballot.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> The shitty state of Illinois, she won here, I know several people in Illinois and Michigan and Indiana that wrote in Bernie.


My point made. Bernie Babies wasted a vote. They voted for a person not on the ballot and a person who voted for Hillary. How the fuck do you vote for a person who is voting for someone else.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> yeah but she still would have done more for the people than Trump.


How do you know? You know no such thing.

People are soooooooo tired of establishment that they would ALLOW someone like Donald Trump to earn their vote..are YOU not understanding this?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> WTF. why can't I get a super fuck ??
> I agree, people can vote for whomever they want. Just don't come with the bullshit" I told you so", when you voted for someone not on the ballot.


We were right whether we voted for someone on the ballot or not


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Exactly, millions of people nationwide were heavily invested in Sanders..I believe he wins if he's running independent, the media and DNC fucked him at every turn..he whooped that bitch in the debates, and she had the fucking questions ahead of time..smh


I blame Bernie for not running independent. He instead voted Hillary.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> It was their vote and they are entitled to it without repercussion.
> 
> Fuck @londonfog and super-FUCK @SneekyNinja







Absolutely, I know several women who voted Trump..they wanted Bernie but settled for Trump...I think 48% of white women voted for Trump..shows ya how repulsive Hillary is.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> My point made. Bernie Babies wasted a vote. They voted for a person not on the ballot and a person who voted for Hillary. How the fuck do you vote for a person who is voting for someone else.


Clinton lost the exact same voters Obama won in every major demographic, but yeah, it was all Sanders supporters fault

Delusional


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> My point made. Bernie Babies wasted a vote. They voted for a person not on the ballot and a person who voted for Hillary. How the fuck do you vote for a person who is voting for someone else.


Hillary Hyenas need to get over it.

What's done is done.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I blame Bernie for not running independent. He instead voted Hillary.






You'd be screaming about splitting the vote if he ran Indy.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Clinton lost the exact same voters Obama won in every major demographic, but yeah, it was all Sanders supporters fault
> 
> Delusional


nope never said it was ALL Bernie Babies fault. I will say don't come with that told you so bullshit.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You'd be screaming about splitting the vote if he ran Indy.


I'm talking running indy from the fucking start. Why be something you are not.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Absolutely, I know several women who voted Trump..they wanted Bernie but settled for Trump...I think 48% of white women voted for Trump..shows ya how repulsive Hillary is.


Trust me it was hard to fill in Hillary's dot..I did it because I believe in Bernie.

And guess what? .. He'll be back ..and Hillary? Not so much.

'WE THE PEOPLE' DO NOT WANT HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Hillary Hyenas need to get over it.
> 
> What's done is done.


I actually agree, but this conversation was started with " I TOLD YOU SO"


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Trust me it was hard to fill in Hillary's dot..I did it because I believe in Bernie.
> 
> And guess what? .. He'll be back ..and Hillary? Not so much.
> 
> 'WE THE PEOPLE' DO NOT WANT HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I can agree with this as well. I just don't think Bernie is going to want to do this again. He old and he got paid. I hope Warren runs. I would take either.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm talking running indy from the fucking start. Why be something you are not.






This may sound crazy, he thought he'd get a fair shake with the DNC.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> nope never said it was ALL Bernie Babies fault. I will say don't come with that told you so bullshit.


Yeah you are, you're sitting here laying blame on Sanders supporters because they didn't vote for Clinton. Claiming that if they would have just voted for her, she would have won. That is what's delusional

We told you she was not the most electable candidate between her and Sanders and that there was a better chance of losing if we elect her to the ticket. Want to see the quotes again for yourself?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Turns out sensory branding is quite lucrative..lots of smelly Italians and Asians out there.


You're totally not racist.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Trust me it was hard to fill in Hillary's dot..I did it because I believe in Bernie.
> 
> And guess what? .. He'll be back ..and Hillary? Not so much.
> 
> 'WE THE PEOPLE' DO NOT WANT HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We the people did choose her, the electoral college chose Trump.

How literally retarded are you that you don't understand that?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah you are, you're sitting here laying blame on Sanders supporters because they didn't vote for Clinton. Claiming that if they would have just voted for her, she would have won. That is what's delusional
> 
> We told you she was not the most electable candidate between her and Sanders and that there was a better chance of losing if we elect her to the ticket. Want to see the quotes again for yourself?


I came when you started that TOLD YOU SO bullshit.
If Bernie Babies thought it was a good idea to vote Bernie instead of Hillary well you that is your right, but it was dumb ass shit.
If Bernie Babies thought it better to sit home and not vote, again your right to do so and yet again dumb ass shit.
Hillary took some of Bernie platform that should have made you Bernie Babies cast that vote for Hillary and not for Bernie. Bernie voted Hillary. Care to answer why ?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> This may sound crazy, he thought he'd get a fair shake with the DNC.


Care to answer why Bernie still voted Hillary ?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> WTF. why can't I get a super fuck ??
> I agree, people can vote for whomever they want. Just don't come with the bullshit" I told you so", when you voted for someone not on the ballot.


You made your bed; now reap what you sew.

I TOLD YOU SO AND SO DID @ttystikk AND @Padawanbater2 ..


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Care to answer why Bernie still voted Hillary ?


So you can't get anywhere with me and now you must focus someone else..


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 12, 2016)

Huckster79 said:


> And you know i dont shy away from the concept of class warfare. not one bit! there was a time period that labor and big wealth squabled for squable sake but really where rowing together at end of day and both where better off. that was the era every GM worker proudly wore their "heartbeat of America" jackets everywhere. Workers were proud of where they worked, they where loyal to them and their employer was to them. And not to spund like donald trump or a 5 year old but they started the class warfare again. we where happy making a fair living and them being wealthy. then when wealth wastnt enough and they figured if they could shrink our share they could keep more... we are fighting class warfare from a defensive stance. we need Bernie to bring us back together and once formed back up, go on offensive in class warfare.


I could not agree more; our social contract was broken along with the unions and passing tax cuts for the rich in the 1980s under Reagan. The ball has been rolling downhill for the middle class ever since.

This must end, and the only way it ends is by outlawing big money in politics.

I propose that political contributions be made only by registered voters and that any other entity is ineligible (like foreign governments under today's rules!) under pain of severe and mandatory punishment of those responsible. The maximum individual contribution must be no more than one day's pay at the national median wage, so as to be affordable by all.

At base, our country is being bought and therefore run by those who bought themselves the right to corrupt our system 'legally'. Until this situation is righted, WE DO NOT HAVE DEMOCRACY. The most recent election is proof enough of that.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm talking running indy from the fucking start. Why be something you are not.


Frankly, I think he represents what the democratic party should be much more accurately than Shillary. Sooooooooo why shouldn't he?


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Frankly, I think he represents what the democratic party should be much more accurately than Shillary. Sooooooooo why shouldn't he?


Agreed , but It may have drawn more moderate republicans to his campaign?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Frankly, I think he represents what the democratic party should be much more accurately than Shillary. Sooooooooo why shouldn't he?


I have decided to now move forward. I hope that the Dem now put up an even more progressive choice. If that is Bernie and he is still alive I will support him. I would prefer Warren. she is a firecracker


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 12, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Agreed , but It may have drawn more moderate republicans to his campaign?


I would hope so, considering his economic proposals actually put money in their lower income pockets for a change.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 12, 2016)

Bernie has largely been a huge reality check on our political system. More of that is welcome.
Both candidates invoked Sanders in the live debate. How's that for relevant. Albeit after he was largely postured as being our cooky old socialist grandpa.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I blame Bernie for not running independent. He instead voted Hillary.


You're not being funny, there is no one to blame.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You're not being funny, there is no one to blame.


You can blame the hope and changers that stood idle by when the Nobel Peace prize let the missiles fly.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You're not being funny, there is no one to blame.


agree. no one to blame.
We must come out better after this.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Clinton lost the exact same voters Obama won in every major demographic, but yeah, it was all Sanders supporters fault
> 
> Delusional


It's those Pada who constantly seek blame should be looking in their own backyard.,it began with them- those looking to blame instead of problem solve.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 12, 2016)

Obama campaigned on ending wars and closing Guantanimo.... meanwhile.... yet the DNC banked on this same complacent vote for Hillary, it wasn't there.

I'd give him another 4 because it hasn't been anything close to the complete disaster as the opposition said it would be should he be elected.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I blame Bernie for not running independent. He instead voted Hillary.


Always looking to blame the other guy; blame yourself.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Obama campaigned on ending wars and closing Guantanimo.... meanwhile.... yet the DNC banked on this same complacent vote for Hillary, it wasn't there.
> 
> I'd give him another 4 because it hasn't been anything close to the complete disaster as the opposition said it would be should he be elected.


It was there, it was there for change.

Obama was the change president and the very same who voted him, voted Trump.

They voted Bernie but as soon as he was taken away, they went to the next best..Trump.

Change needs to come through..Sanders, Warren, Ellison..not Clinton, Kaine, Dean.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Always looking to blame the other guy; blame yourself.


agree. no one to blame.
We must come out better after this.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> WE DO NOT HAVE DEMOCRACY.


Finally, we agree.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> agree. no one to blame.
> We must come out better after this.





twostrokenut said:


> Finally, we agree.



+rep


----------



## SneekyNinja (Nov 13, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> It was there, it was there for change.
> 
> Obama was the change president and the very same who voted him, voted Trump.
> 
> ...


You didn't vote for Bernie, you voted for Hillary, like Bernie did.

You're not part of the "solution", you're part of the very problem you're bitching on about.

At least Padawan and tty stayed true to their beliefs.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 13, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> You didn't vote for Bernie, you voted for Hillary, like Bernie did.
> 
> You're not part of the "solution", you're part of the very problem you're bitching on about.
> 
> At least Padawan and tty stayed true to their beliefs.


How do YOU know how they voted?

The 'problem' was that 50% of the electorate STAYED home..let that sink in.

Not to mention, I'm not the one bitching, YOU are..


----------



## SneekyNinja (Nov 13, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> How do you know how they voted?
> 
> The 'problem' was that 50% of the electorate STAYED home..let that sink in.


The turnout numbers weren't that low relative to other elections in recent memory. Keep trying to make your "let that sink in", "wake up" bullshit points.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 13, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> The turnout numbers weren't that low relative to other elections in recent memory. Keep trying to make your "let that sink in", "wake up" bullshit points.


Then I suggest you take to Google and see for yourself..and YES, they were that low.

The decision for president was made the day the DNC decided to fuck Sanders.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 13, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> The turnout numbers weren't that low relative to other elections in recent memory. Keep trying to make your "let that sink in", "wake up" bullshit points.


Definitely very low turnout numbers.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 13, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Then I suggest you take to Google and see for yourself..and YES, they were that low.
> 
> The decision for president was made the day the DNC decided to fuck Sanders.


Yup.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Nov 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yup.


That's your misguided opinion.

Hillary got an ever increasing win in the popular vote.

Last time this happened we got Bush, and Gore got less of the popular vote than Hillary did.

This is electoral fuckery, regardless of your views on the Democrat Candidate.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 13, 2016)

Why the country reacted Mr Sanders' candidacy in such emphatic terms:


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 13, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> The turnout numbers weren't that low relative to other elections in recent memory. Keep trying to make your "let that sink in", "wake up" bullshit points.


More than 7 million people who voted for Obama (69.4 million in 2008 & 65.9 million in 2012) stayed home for Clinton (61.2 million) while Trump (60.5 million) did _worse _than Romney in 2012 (60.9 million) in the popular vote

What other conclusion can you come to? She lost and Trump won because she didn't excite the democratic base like Obama and Sanders did. She's an establishment politician, Trump ran on _anti-establishment_ rhetoric, the American people are tired of being screwed over by _establishment politics_.. Sanders CRUSHED her in the rust belt during the democratic primary, states Trump stole to claim victory during the general. The DNC jacked the primary and handed the republicans the white house, the congress, and the supreme court. It's time we come together and clean the fucking house of corruption so this doesn't happen again.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> More than 7 million people who voted for Obama (69.4 million in 2008 & 65.9 million in 2012) stayed home for Clinton (61.2 million) while Trump (60.5 million) did _worse _than Romney in 2012 (60.9 million) in the popular vote
> 
> What other conclusion can you come to? She lost and Trump won because she didn't excite the democratic base like Obama and Sanders did. She's an establishment politician, Trump ran on _anti-establishment_ rhetoric, the American people are tired of being screwed over by _establishment politics_.. Sanders CRUSHED her in the rust belt during the democratic primary, states Trump stole to claim victory during the general. The DNC jacked the primary and handed the republicans the white house, the congress, and the supreme court. It's time we come together and clean the fucking house of corruption so this doesn't happen again.


people have to remember how and the rules to voting in the primary for it to work.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2016)

After what the DNC did to Sanders a third party emerged- that of the 'hell no's'.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 14, 2016)

And the DNC breakdown begins. Now it's the Pubs turn. Hopefully two actual candidates could emerge from all this.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Nov 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Definitely very low turnout numbers.


I'd check the Google again if I were you, Hillary has the best numbers of any candidate in history with the exception of Obama.

Turnout is actually pretty normal.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 14, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> I'd check the Google again if I were you, Hillary has the best numbers of any candidate in history with the exception of Obama.
> 
> Turnout is actually pretty normal.


Obama earned more than 7 million votes than Clinton, more than half that in 2012. You could say Trump's numbers were average, but Clinton's numbers were undeniably low and that's exactly why she lost the election to a mediocre republican.


----------



## GuerillaGanjaGrower (Nov 14, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Obama earned more than 7 million votes than Clinton, more than half that in 2012. You could say Trump's numbers were average, but Clinton's numbers were undeniably low and that's exactly why she lost the election to a mediocre republican.


Her numbers were especially low among voters 18-35 compared to Obama's numbers. It's there own damn fault for losing to Trump. They should have went with Bernie!


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> And the DNC breakdown begins. Now it's the Pubs turn. Hopefully two actual candidates could emerge from all this.


One already did.

His name is Bernie Sanders.

Another Clinton stinker all the way around.

WE are in this mess because of her and her surrogates.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> One already did.
> 
> His name is Bernie Sanders.
> 
> ...



I blame biden, lol


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> One already did.
> 
> His name is Bernie Sanders.
> 
> ...


I meant emerge from the primaries. How could you vote for her then? I swear I would write in Deez Nutz or cthulhu rather than that.
Why not write in Bernie?


----------



## GuerillaGanjaGrower (Nov 14, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> I meant emerge from the primaries. How could you vote for her then? I swear I would write in Deez Nutz or cthulhu rather than that.
> Why not write in Bernie?


That is what I did. I wonder how many other people wrote in Bernie?


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 14, 2016)

GuerillaGanjaGrower said:


> That is what I did. I wonder how many other people wrote in Bernie?



Did you give all your money away first, pull your pockets inside out and then your cast ballot (joking)


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 14, 2016)

GuerillaGanjaGrower said:


> That is what I did. I wonder how many other people wrote in Bernie?


IDK. I think the minority parties trying to infiltrate and emerge through the majority parties just isn't working.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Nov 15, 2016)

GuerillaGanjaGrower said:


> Her numbers were especially low among voters 18-35 compared to Obama's numbers. It's there own damn fault for losing to Trump. They should have went with Bernie!


Talking point. 
Talking point. 
Talking point. 
Talking point. 
Talking point. 
Talking point. 
Talking point. 
Talking point. 

Fact: Hillary got record numbers of voters.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 15, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> I meant emerge from the primaries. How could you vote for her then? I swear I would write in Deez Nutz or cthulhu rather than that.
> Why not write in Bernie?


Because I believe in Bernie..at the end of the day it may come down to one vote and if the EC were more split, that would have mattered.

Clinton adopted his platform.

It's what Bernie asked and made sense..staying home (while a choice) is saying FUCK YOU and I won't turn my back on my civic duty..women died LESS than one hundred years ago (when the horse rated higher than the female human..where WHITE MEN decided other humans of color are 3/5 of a human) for the right.

When it come down to choosing Trump, it was the WHITE MAN once again to make that choice..someone should tell them they are NOT exactly on a roll here..


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Because I believe in Bernie..at the end of the day it may come down to one vote and if the EC were more split, that would have mattered.
> 
> Clinton adopted his platform.
> 
> ...


I hate to break the horrible news, Bernie is a white man.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 15, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> I hate to break the horrible news, Bernie is a white man.


So is The Drumpf.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So is The Drumpf.


No he yurnge.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 15, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> No he yurnge.


So then a jack-o-lantern?


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 15, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> So then a jack-o-lantern?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Nov 15, 2016)

Like two peas in a stupid-pod.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2016)

If only..<sigh>

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/bernie-sanders-could-replace-president-trump-with-little_us_5829f25fe4b02b1f5257a6b7


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks, Hillary.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Thanks, Hillary.


you should have voted for him


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you should have voted for him


Because it wouldn't have made a difference in a Florida that 'Was With Her'.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Because it would have made a difference in a Florida that 'Was With Her'.


You still should have voted for her. You should have made sure you understood what you needed to do in order to place a vote for Sanders. How many other Sanders supporter did the same as you due to being a low information voter ? Instead of starting threads and puppets on RIU, you should have been making sure you could vote.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You still should have voted for her. You should have made sure you understood what you needed to do in order to place a vote for Sanders. How many other Sanders supporter did the same as you due to being a low information voter ? Instead of starting threads and puppets on RIU, you should have been making sure you could vote.


----------



## Huckster79 (Nov 17, 2016)

We gotta look forward not knit pick the past. Yes we can learn from it but it can't be our focus. I think true progressives need to keep their finger in the wind for a split ion the GOP. I doubt now it will happen as when push comes to shove they are sheep that will follow Shepard trump. I'd rather see us fight with each other and keep our minds free from uniformity that follow like sheep to a slaughter. True progressives can't form a new party unless the GOP splits, then it's fine. Otherwise if we split the left of center vote combined w their jerrymandering we will make every election a cake walk for them. Our best bet it to rebuild the dem party and make it a party that inspires like Bernie did, Bernie made people proud to be progressive not apologetic for it. We can do that with the party. Think we can't? Look at how the parties have changed over time it can be done..... yes we can and yes we must!


----------



## SneekyNinja (Nov 17, 2016)

Huckster79 said:


> We gotta look forward not knit pick the past. Yes we can learn from it but it can't be our focus. I think true progressives need to keep their finger in the wind for a split ion the GOP. I doubt now it will happen as when push comes to shove they are sheep that will follow Shepard trump. I'd rather see us fight with each other and keep our minds free from uniformity that follow like sheep to a slaughter. True progressives can't form a new party unless the GOP splits, then it's fine. Otherwise if we split the left of center vote combined w their jerrymandering we will make every election a cake walk for them. Our best bet it to rebuild the dem party and make it a party that inspires like Bernie did, Bernie made people proud to be progressive not apologetic for it. We can do that with the party. Think we can't? Look at how the parties have changed over time it can be done..... yes we can and yes we must!


Noone is arguing against Sanders, only his "I told you so" supporters that are spouting talking points about "low turnout" when Hillary actually got more votes than any candidate in history except Obama.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 17, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Noone is arguing against Sanders, only his "I told you so" supporters that are spouting talking points about "low turnout" when Hillary actually got more votes than any candidate in history except Obama.


That the majority did not want Trump is an issue that affects governance but not the outcome of the election. (I know, I'm being Captain Obvious). While I agree that the majority should select the president, there are some good reasons for the EC, one being that it's bias towards smaller populated states means their concerns can't be ignored. I think it is Trump's and the GOP's failure that they didn't convince the majority that their candidate was worth their vote. And so, Trump faces governance issues as well as governing without a mandate that will provide cover for congress when they have to vote on unpopular issues.

Maybe next time, the DNC should work to find candidates that address concerns of voters in more states than just the Northeast and Pacific coasts instead of crying "rigged". Also a DNC that follows it's own rules regarding even handed treatment of candidates would be nice for a change. Trump has four years to show Rust Belt states (OH, MI, WI, PA) that he can bring prosperity back to those regions. I don't think he can and so it's up to Democrats to get behind better candidates than Clinton and have a clean primary. If they do, Trump's damage can be minimized and perhaps some of it reversed.

That said, I'm hoping GOP congress grabs hold of the third rail of politics (SSI, Medicare). We won't have a GOP congress in two years if they do.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> That the majority did not want Trump is an issue that affects governance but not the outcome of the election. (I know, I'm being Captain Obvious). While I agree that the majority should select the president, there are some good reasons for the EC, one being that it's bias towards smaller populated states means their concerns can't be ignored. I think it is Trump's and the GOP's failure that they didn't convince the majority that their candidate was worth their vote. And so, Trump faces governance issues as well as governing without a mandate that will provide cover for congress when they have to vote on unpopular issues.
> 
> Maybe next time, the DNC should work to find candidates that address concerns of voters in more states than just the Northeast and Pacific coasts instead of crying "rigged". Also a DNC that follows it's own rules regarding even handed treatment of candidates would be nice for a change. Trump has four years to show Rust Belt states (OH, MI, WI, PA) that he can bring prosperity back to those regions. I don't think he can and so it's up to Democrats to get behind better candidates than Clinton and have a clean primary. If they do, Trump's damage can be minimized and perhaps some of it reversed.
> 
> That said, I'm hoping GOP congress grabs hold of the third rail of politics (SSI, Medicare). We won't have a GOP congress in two years if they do.


'Crying' rigged when indeed it was? Hmmm a candidate better than Clinton?

As for Trump bringing the Rust Belt together? How will this happen when they find out they're getting $200 back annually- and that's it?! If anything this is the end of them as well.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 17, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> 'Crying' rigged when indeed it was? Hmmm a candidate better than Clinton?.


It's ironic isn't it? "The electoral college is rigged against Democrats!"


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 18, 2016)

Good bye odd ball, nobody likes you.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Good bye odd ball, nobody likes you.


I thought nobody got banned.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 18, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I thought nobody got banned.


I have no idea how that works. I just put the sucker on ignore, like I did his earlier account.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 18, 2016)

I have his second idiotic incarnation on Ignore now. 

I can see Bernie clearly with 2020


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 18, 2016)

AwdBall said:


> Criers will cry, haters will hate and "balls" will sink. Just ask.


And dumbasses will always be dumbasses. I knew you would turn up again, like a wart.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 18, 2016)

AwdBall said:


> I got like 50 pages of them. Still wrong fog,...





AwdBall said:


> You had a thought ? Oh, you thought Hillary was gonna win,....your thoughts are wrong, stop thinking.





AwdBall said:


> Trump-309,...Hillary-228 Something like that prediction.





AwdBall said:


> Criers will cry, haters will hate and "balls" will sink. Just ask.





AwdBall said:


> Of course you did,....I would too.



des·per·ate
ˈdesp(ə)rət/
_adjective_

feeling, showing, or involving a hopeless sense that a situation is so bad as to be impossible to deal with.
"a desperate sadness enveloped Ruth"
synonyms: despairing, hopeless; More


(of an act or attempt) tried in despair or when everything else has failed; having little hope of success.
"drugs used in a desperate attempt to save his life"
synonyms: last-ditch, last-gasp, eleventh-hour, do-or-die, final; More


(of a situation) extremely bad, serious, or dangerous.
"there is a desperate shortage of teachers"
synonyms: grave, serious, critical, acute, risky, precarious; More

white trash
_noun_
NORTH AMERICAN informal derogatory

poor white people, especially those living in the southern US.
'oddball' socks.

Aaaannnnnnnd with that I bid you farewell, sweet Drumpf drone and dementia sufferer ~


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 18, 2016)

See definition 3 and 4

*Full Definition of pathetic*

1: having a capacity to move one to either compassionate or contemptuous pity


2: marked by sorrow or melancholy : sad


3: pitifully inferior or inadequate <the restaurant's _pathetic_ service>


4: absurd, laughable <a _pathetic_ costume>


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> See definition 3 and 4
> 
> *Full Definition of pathetic*
> 
> ...


He's already gone, LOL! His last sock managed to survive a mere _two hours_, this one made it thrice as long!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 18, 2016)

Mr Sanders is still hard at work;

http://www.npr.org/2016/11/17/502437435/sanders-trump-will-have-an-ally-with-me-if-he-stands-up-to-corporate-america


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Mr Sanders is still hard at work;
> 
> http://www.npr.org/2016/11/17/502437435/sanders-trump-will-have-an-ally-with-me-if-he-stands-up-to-corporate-america


Naturally, he's been on the job for 50+ years.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Mr Sanders is still hard at work;
> 
> http://www.npr.org/2016/11/17/502437435/sanders-trump-will-have-an-ally-with-me-if-he-stands-up-to-corporate-america


Bernie will be 79 in 2020. The guy keeps running like the energizer bunny. Is he the only rational person in politics or are there other people out there who can give the Democratic Party establishment the boot. Elizabeth Warren? Maybe your state's senator or rep that you like (I don't recall his name).


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Bernie will be 79 in 2020. The guy keeps running like the energizer bunny. Is he the only rational person in politics or are there other people out there who can give the Democratic Party establishment the boot. Elizabeth Warren? Maybe your state's senator or rep that you like (I don't recall his name).


Sure thing.....I'm ready for 2020.....


----------



## SneekyNinja (Nov 18, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Sure thing.....I'm ready for 2020.....
> 
> View attachment 3833778
> 
> View attachment 3833777


They look a bit "dark" to be part of the new establishment.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Bernie will be 79 in 2020. The guy keeps running like the energizer bunny. Is he the only rational person in politics or are there other people out there who can give the Democratic Party establishment the boot. Elizabeth Warren? Maybe your state's senator or rep that you like (I don't recall his name).


Jared Polis, US Representative (D)

He's one of the very few who isn't bought and paid for by our corrupt establishment. 

I think the DNC needs a housecleaning, starting at the top. No more shilling for bankers, they already have a party!


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 18, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> They look a bit "dark" to be part of the new establishment.


you think skin color is important why? 

They are Democrats. Blue is a bad color to the Trump establishment.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Nov 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> you think skin color is important why?
> 
> They are Democrats. Blue is a bad color to the Trump establishment.


Cos Trump run this shit now.

3/5ths will be making a comeback soon.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 18, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Cos Trump run this shit now.
> 
> 3/5ths will be making a comeback soon.


The line of question that led to lou's posting those pictures was in reply to who might be a good leader for the Democratic party going forward. They both seem OK. Not excited about them but they are now on my radar, so thanks to lou for that. 

As far as repealing the 13th amendment, I think you might be a bit hysterical about that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Mr Sanders is still hard at work;
> 
> http://www.npr.org/2016/11/17/502437435/sanders-trump-will-have-an-ally-with-me-if-he-stands-up-to-corporate-america


bernard sandlers SLAMMED hillary clinton over $12 an hour minimum wage.

now he is THRILLED to work with trump on $10 an hour minimum wage.

bernard sandlers is a disgrace and a big part of the reason why hillary lost. fuck bernard sandlers.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 18, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Sure thing.....I'm ready for 2020.....
> 
> View attachment 3833778
> 
> View attachment 3833777









let's maybe throw in this guy somewhere so that the whiny, uneducated white males will feel all special.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> bernard sandlers SLAMMED hillary clinton over $12 an hour minimum wage.
> 
> now he is THRILLED to work with trump on $10 an hour minimum wage.
> 
> bernard sandlers is a disgrace and a big part of the reason why hillary lost. fuck bernard sandlers.


He's working with who is in power to get what he can. I see nothing wrong with that. If Mrs Clinton were headed for the Oval Office, I'm sure he'd be asking for more. 

The game is known as the 'Art of the possible', and he plays it well.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> let's maybe throw in this guy somewhere so that the whiny, uneducated white males will feel all special.


"moderate, pragmatic approach"

Some members of this board hate that. Unless B Sanders does it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> He's working with who is in power to get what he can. I see nothing wrong with that. If Mrs Clinton were headed for the Oval Office, I'm sure he'd be asking for more.
> 
> The game is known as the 'Art of the possible', and he plays it well.


the game is known as unprincipled, shitty politician trying to stay relevant for more of your dollars.

he was never a team player for the DNC, all he did was light it on fire and laugh.

FUCK bernard sandlers.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> "moderate, pragmatic approach"
> 
> Some members of this board hate that. Unless B Sanders does it.


you should hear his rhetoric.

*“I don’t mean to be graphic,” Ryan said before launching into the metaphor. “But this guy, to our friends in the trades, to our steel-workers he’s been treating very, unfairly, very unfairly…” The congressman trailed off.

“Keep goin’!” a man in the crowd yelled.

“He will gut you, and he will walk over your cold dead body, and he won’t even flinch,” Ryan said of Trump as he introduced the former president at the International Union of Operating Engineers Local #66.

“He’ll climb over your cold dead body and get on his helicopter.”*

that kind of talk should play well with our fellow white males, especially the dumb ones with no education who just like to hear politicians get angry.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> bernard sandlers SLAMMED hillary clinton over $12 an hour minimum wage.
> 
> now he is THRILLED to work with trump on $10 an hour minimum wage.
> 
> bernard sandlers is a disgrace and a big part of the reason why hillary lost. fuck bernard sandlers.


OMG WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO YOURSELF
you are about to face the Bernie Babies


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 18, 2016)

londonfog said:


> OMG WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO YOURSELF
> you are about to face the Bernie Babies


i tried to play nice with them during the general, but they were part of why we lost. so fuck those whiny shitheads.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the game is known as unprincipled, shitty politician trying to stay relevant for more of your dollars.
> 
> he was never a team player for the DNC, all he did was light it on fire and laugh.
> 
> FUCK bernard sandlers.


Funny. the DNC wasn't playing for anyone but its donor class. And look where that got them? 

The truth you can't stand is that Mr Sanders is far closer to what this country needs than either of the two that made the big show.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i tried to play nice with them during the general, but they were part of why we lost. so fuck those whiny shitheads.


Oh, the blame game! Can't handle the fact that Shillary wasn't fucking electable on her own merits, can you? People stayed home in droves because they couldn't stand voting for her. 

I DID vote for her and I'm still washing my hands.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> bernard sandlers is a disgrace and a big part of the reason why hillary lost. fuck bernard sandlers.





UncleBuck said:


> FUCK bernard sandlers.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Funny. the DNC wasn't playing for anyone but its donor class. And look where that got them?
> 
> The truth you can't stand is that Mr Sanders is far closer to what this country needs than either of the two that made the big show.





ttystikk said:


> Oh, the blame game! Can't handle the fact that Shillary wasn't fucking electable on her own merits, can you? People stayed home in droves because they couldn't stand voting for her.
> 
> I DID vote for her and I'm still washing my hands.


sanders lost to hillary by more votes than trump did. he lost by 3 million votes, trump lost by about 2.5 million votes.

the pathetic part is that bernie's massive loss to hillary happened with a much smaller subset of voters.

now go on, tell me all about how hillary had it "rigged" in the primary but just forgot to rig the general.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> sanders lost to hillary by more votes than trump did. he lost by 3 million votes, trump lost by about 2.5 million votes.
> 
> the pathetic part is that bernie's massive loss to hillary happened with a much smaller subset of voters.
> 
> now go on, tell me all about how hillary had it "rigged" in the primary but just forgot to rig the general.


I'd prefer to move forward. Wanna compromise on Ms Warren?


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> sanders lost to hillary by more votes than trump did. he lost by 3 million votes, trump lost by about 2.5 million votes.
> 
> the pathetic part is that bernie's massive loss to hillary happened with a much smaller subset of voters.
> 
> now go on, tell me all about how hillary had it "rigged" in the primary but just forgot to rig the general.


"Rigged" is pushing it a bit, but ask yourself a simple question, man: In terms of palatability, do you feel that the cornfed red state masses would have chosen Hil or Bernie, given the (actual) choice? Hil is not very well liked, this isn't _my_ opinion but a *fact*. (I happen to think she's just fine, one hell of a public servant, but her lack of personality/'government nerd' vibe never did her ANY favors if we are being honest here.)

Do you honestly feel that if Bernie was endorsed/vetted into position that he wouldn't have had a _*much*_ better chance against the Drumpf that Hil ever could have? 
Are you taking misogyny into account and how it oftentimes goes hand-in-hand with racist redneck 'mindsets'? Couple this with the fact that she is not exactly *loved* by large chunks of the flyover states, and, well.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 18, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> "Rigged" is pushing it a bit, but ask yourself a simple question, man: In terms of palatability, do you feel that the cornfed red state masses would have chosen Hil or Bernie, given the (actual) choice? Hil is not very well liked, this isn't _my_ opinion but a *fact*. (I happen to think she's just fine, one hell of a public servant, but her lack of personality/'government nerd' vibe never did her ANY favors if we are being honest here.)
> 
> Do you honestly feel that if Bernie was endorsed/vetted into position that he wouldn't have had a _*much*_ better chance against the Drumpf that Hil ever could have?
> Are you taking misogyny into account and how it oftentimes goes hand-in-hand with racist redneck 'mindsets'? Couple this with the fact that she is not exactly *loved* by large chunks of the flyover states, and, well.....


yeah, they would have put down their misogyny and voted for a socialist jew whose wife committed bank fraud to rip off the catholic church.

c'mon lou, think about this. uneducated white males voting for an old jewish man?


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, they would have put down their misogyny and voted for a socialist jew whose wife committed bank fraud to rip off the catholic church.
> 
> c'mon lou, think about this. uneducated white males voting for an old jewish man?


I've already considered this, (bigly), and yep I do. He's beloved in Vermont, and that's not exactly known as an 'enlightened' district. Many farmers, yokels, and shit kickers voted Bernie in _repeatedly_ over the course of _many years_. Also, he plays the 'curmudgeon-with-a-heart-of-gold'/grandfather card *very* well. 

When factoring in just HOW disliked Hil is, ohhhhh yeah, you'd better believe that potential Antisemitism would have received the blind eye where misogyny 'won' the day.
Dude, we've seen/heard CROWDS of rednecks chanting shit like "*NEVER A WOMAN PRESIDENT*!!", sigh......


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 18, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Sure thing.....I'm ready for 2020.....
> 
> View attachment 3833778
> 
> View attachment 3833777


izzat Vin Diesel?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> sanders lost to hillary by more votes than trump did. he lost by 3 million votes, trump lost by about 2.5 million votes.
> 
> the pathetic part is that bernie's massive loss to hillary happened with a much smaller subset of voters.
> 
> now go on, tell me all about how hillary had it "rigged" in the primary but just forgot to rig the general.


At the end of the day, cheaters never win..because they're cheats and eventually their lies come back to haunt them.

Ever talk to someone who cheats on the regular? It's funny as hell..they can't remember their own lies.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2016)

Bernie2020!

He'll only be 79..a mere child.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2016)

On Trump’s suggestion that anyone who burns the American flag should lose their citizenship, Sanders again pointed to a “hidden message, and that is be careful if you are prepared to dissent.” Despite the Supreme Court precedent that protects flag-burning as free speech, 

Trump wants people to know, “We’re watching you.”

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/11/30/bernie-sanders-slams-trump-s-totally-insane-tweets-on-conan.html

That's what I see, men.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 30, 2016)

Damn Sky let this thread die. Do you need attention this bad. This thread was fucking 3 pages back and buried. Why you feel the need to bring it back. Serves no purpose now. 
Start a new thread about something new.
How tall are you and how much do you weigh ? 
You acting like a fat lonely chick


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 12, 2016)

Bernie has a Town Hall at 8pm MSNBC.

I wonder what he's going to talk about?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 12, 2016)

He's running in 2020..teehee

He going to campaign for the next 4 years

Go Bernie, go!


----------



## Wavels (Dec 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> ooooooooh..i'm sooooooo scared of the rrrrrrrumblings and bbbbbodings.
> 
> patient? you go sit on the back bench, waves..the GOP is depending on you.
> 
> ...


Hi Sky.
A friendly reminder.
My car is very dirty.
Please proceed at your earliest convenience.
No need for monthly cleaning. Once will suffice.
Thanks.
Wavels


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2016)

Wavels said:


> Hi Sky.
> A friendly reminder.
> My car is very dirty.
> Please proceed at your earliest convenience.
> ...


Sorry, you had to be present to win.


----------



## Wavels (Dec 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sorry, you had to be present to win.


So this is an unilateral ex post facto stipulation?
How disappointing!
Oh Well.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 21, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Sorry, you had to be present to win.


Lol.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol.


Funny how he just slides on by for a presumed freebie.

I thought he died.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Dec 22, 2016)

I wonder if Bernie will still be able to remember this campaign in 4 years?

He is hella old.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 22, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> I wonder if Bernie will still be able to remember this campaign in 4 years?
> 
> He is hella old.


I’m sure he’ll be able to, but until he uses hair gel, it will just fall on deaf ears.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Dec 22, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> I’m sure he’ll be able to, but until he uses hair gel, it will just fall on deaf ears.


I'm tired of all the old ass people running for office to be honest.

Old people can be kooky as fuck sometimes.


----------



## Chezus (Oct 30, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> @Padawanbater2
> 
> PS, I did vote, I just didn't vote for Clinton


SO YOU ARE A LIAR


----------



## londonfog (Oct 30, 2017)

Chezus said:


> SO YOU ARE A LIAR


I can believe she would vote Trump in the general. 
Fits her MO


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 30, 2017)

You keep posting my words without additional comments. Thanks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2017)

"I'll be disappointed with an America that elects Mrs Clinton."

speaks for itself you fucking traitor.


----------



## Chezus (Oct 30, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> @Padawanbater2
> 
> PS, I did vote, I just didn't vote for Clinton


SO YOU ARE A LIAR


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 30, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> "I'll be disappointed with an America that elects Mrs Clinton."
> 
> speaks for itself you fucking traitor.


Benedict Arnold was a traitor. I'm a citizen who thinks critically about my government but you just can't handle the idea that anyone could think for themselves, you included.

You're the most intolerant person I know. Not even rabid Chump suckers are worse.

The worse the names, the more everyone knows you have no point.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 30, 2017)

Chezus said:


> SO YOU ARE A LIAR


Well, you're a sucker. So?

Learn your lesson. Move on. Only 36 months until the next election, maybe you'll grow up a little. There's still time...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You're the most intolerant person I know.


you should buddy up to some more holocaust deniers.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 30, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you should buddy up to some more holocaust deniers.


You call people traitors for not kneeling and sucking Tom Perez's cock.

You're the most intolerant person I know.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You call people traitors for not kneeling and sucking Tom Perez's cock.
> 
> You're the most intolerant person I know.


i haven't mentioned tom perez for months you lying sack of traitorous shit.

i call you a traitor because you are happy about trump.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 30, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i haven't mentioned tom perez for months you lying sack of traitorous shit.
> 
> i call you a traitor because you are happy about trump.


Another lie. I'm not happy about him. I'm happy only in that he's gotten a generation of apathetic Americans off their ass and interested in politics. It's a watershed moment. It rightly has you and other Democratic apparatchiks terrified.

I dearly wish it wouldn't have come to this but Americans be Americans and can't be forced to care about something until it actually blows up in their face.

A traitor is someone who betrays their country. Someone like Micheal Flynn, for example. Questioning the self serving and double dealing behavior of a corrupt politically party is called responsible citizenship.

It says a lot about you that you get the two mixed up so easily, Buckwit.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 30, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i haven't mentioned tom perez for months you lying sack of traitorous shit.
> 
> i call you a traitor because you are happy about trump.


You haven't mentioned him because he's an embarrassment to the party.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2017)

thanks for admitting you lied, traitor.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 30, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> thanks for admitting you lied, traitor.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 30, 2017)

She lost to DONALD FUKIN TRUMP!!!! WOW. Horrible candidate. One of the biggest douche bags in the media spotlight...and she couldnt even beat him. She should of mopped the floor with that guy. Apparently she wasnt very trust worthy or very likable. Only people living in a bubble couldnt see it (East and West Coasts and the good ole boy network wink and a nod Washington Democrats). I thought something was up when my girl and I went to a Rival Sons concert in Cleveland and I saw all the t-shirts and bumper stickers for Trump. And I knew right then it wasnt going to be a cake walk for Clinton and the Orange Clown might just pull off the greatest jaw dropper in American political history. The dems picked the wrong candidate. No question. Horrible horrible choice. Again...Donald fukin TRUMP!!!! WOW. She needs to stay gone. At least 10 years minimum. I still cant get over it. Nor the fact that I too voted for her. Should of went Jill. I was too damn scared and that's my fault.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 30, 2017)

One more time Rollituppers.....Hillary Rodham Clinton LOST THE 2016 PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION TO DONALD FUKIN TRUMP!!!


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 30, 2017)

since1991 said:


> One more time Rollituppers.....Hillary Rodham Clinton LOST THE 2016 PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION TO DONALD FUKIN TRUMP!!!


And Sanders lost to Clinton. According to you, Clinton was the worst candidate ever.

Why do you think Sanders, who lost by 4 million votes to Clinton would have won?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2017)

since1991 said:


> She lost to DONALD FUKIN TRUMP!!!! WOW. Horrible candidate. One of the biggest douche bags in the media spotlight...and she couldnt even beat him. She should of mopped the floor with that guy. Apparently she wasnt very trust worthy or very likable. Only people living in a bubble couldnt see it (East and West Coasts and the good ole boy network wink and a nod Washington Democrats). I thought something was up when my girl and I went to a Rival Sons concert in Cleveland and I saw all the t-shirts and bumper stickers for Trump. And I knew right then it wasnt going to be a cake walk for Clinton and the Orange Clown might just pull off the greatest jaw dropper in American political history. The dems picked the wrong candidate. No question. Horrible horrible choice. Again...Donald fukin TRUMP!!!! WOW. She needs to stay gone. At least 10 years minimum. I still cant get over it. Nor the fact that I too voted for her. Should of went Jill. I was too damn scared and that's my fault.


are you forgetting that trumputin cheated?


----------



## since1991 (Oct 30, 2017)

She LOST to DONALD TRUMP!!!! Wow. Damn. That guy is a joke too. How much other peoples money did she spend by the way? God they must be pissed. Wow. Shes got a few pissed at her I bet. Alot of money for NOTHING!. Oh wait...a tell all book. The TRUTH ON WHAT REALLY HAPPENED!!!!


----------



## since1991 (Oct 30, 2017)

Donald Trump is the President of the United States of America. Beating Hillary Rodham Clinton in the 2016 race to the Oval Office!!!!! She had untold millions if not billions in campaign dollars. Full weight of the DEMOCRATIC PARTY behind her. Most of the media in her hip pocket. Even the brilliant strategy of going after moderate midwest fence straddling republicans. And Bernie Sanders threw all he could once he lost the primary....AND CLINTON LOSES TO DONALD FUKIN TRUMP!!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 30, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> And Sanders lost to Clinton. According to you, Clinton was the worst candidate ever.
> 
> Why do you think Sanders, who lost by 4 million votes to Clinton would have won?


The Clinton campaign cheated, along with the Democratic establishment and the DNC. They admitted it


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 30, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Donald Trump is the President of the United States of America. Beating Hillary Rodham Clinton in the 2016 race to the Oval Office!!!!! She had untold millions if not billions in campaign dollars. Full weight of the DEMOCRATIC PARTY behind her. Most of the media in her hip pocket. Even the brilliant strategy of going after moderate midwest fence straddling republicans. And Bernie Sanders threw all he could once he lost the primary....AND CLINTON LOSES TO DONALD FUKIN TRUMP!!!!


Amazingly, "_Donald Trump is Bad!... Stronger together!... &... I'm with Her!_... " weren't convincing enough platitudes for people still experiencing symptoms of economic depression since the collapse... I mean, _who would have guessed?_


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The Clinton campaign cheated


no they didn't.

you lost by 4 million votes.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 31, 2017)

I think most people misunderstood the political nuances of the Clinton campaign's slogan "_Break down the barriers_"... This is a subtle observation on our society's reflection of powerful women holding political office and the response by the mostly misogynistic men who can't accept that women can be equal and exert power over them as a political force. It's just hate. I mean, consider her vote in support of the Iraq War. She was a brave voice in the Senate asserting New York's autonomy over convicting the murderous Al Qaeda terrorists from Saudi Arabia in accusing Iraq of committing terrorism against America. She literally helped us succeed in invading an innocent country, killing at least 200,000 Iraqi civilians and 5,000 American servicemen and women, just to oust Saddam Hussein to ensure an even more powerful _insane _Islamic force takes over afterward and makes the US and the world at large a much less safer place to live in.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 31, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> no they didn't.
> 
> you lost by 4 million votes.


Except they admitted they cheated. How are you going to deny that?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Except they admitted they cheated. How are you going to deny that?


no, they did not cheat.

tat is yet another example of you retarded bernie cultists repeating trump talking points verbatim.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> She literally helped us succeed in invading an innocent country, killing at least 200,000 Iraqi civilians and 5,000 American servicemen and women, just to oust Saddam Hussein to ensure an even more powerful _insane _Islamic force takes over afterward and makes the US and the world at large a much less safer place to live in.


bernie voted to fund that war too.

but it's OK when bernie does it. like when he commits bank fraud or votes o dump toxic waste in hispanic communities.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2017)

since1991 said:


> She lost to DONALD FUKIN TRUMP!!!! WOW. Horrible candidate. One of the biggest douche bags in the media spotlight...and she couldnt even beat him. She should of mopped the floor with that guy. Apparently she wasnt very trust worthy or very likable. Only people living in a bubble couldnt see it (East and West Coasts and the good ole boy network wink and a nod Washington Democrats). I thought something was up when my girl and I went to a Rival Sons concert in Cleveland and I saw all the t-shirts and bumper stickers for Trump. And I knew right then it wasnt going to be a cake walk for Clinton and the Orange Clown might just pull off the greatest jaw dropper in American political history. The dems picked the wrong candidate. No question. Horrible horrible choice. Again...Donald fukin TRUMP!!!! WOW. She needs to stay gone. At least 10 years minimum. I still cant get over it. Nor the fact that I too voted for her. Should of went Jill. I was too damn scared and that's my fault.


Bernie tried the establishment route and it was a journey that exposed the depth of corruption in our political system.

If he runs as an independent I suspect he'll be the one to beat. He has the support of millions and with luck will find the White House.

Second place would be keeping the party that fucked him over from the White House, aka Justice for crimes committed.

That doesn't make me a supporter of the right wing, but I'm through voting for one party that doesn't give a fuck about me because the other one is worse.

Insanity is doing the same thing over and over while expecting different results. I'm trying a different approach. The vitriolic reactions I'm attracting for this 'heresy' tell me that the only crowd less tolerant than right wing religious nationalist nuts are establishment Democrats.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> If he runs as an independent I suspect he'll be the one to beat.


he couldn't win 45% of democrats and republicans call him a commie, but go try it.

i want to see you idiots fail.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 31, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> no, they did not cheat.


“But sending those emails was a mistake I will forever regret.”

Sending debate questions ahead of time to one of the debaters is cheating, is it not? 

If not, why do you believe Donna Brazile will "_forever regret_" doing it?


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> he couldn't win 45% of democrats and republicans call him a commie, but go try it.
> 
> i want to see you idiots fail.


You like poultry? I see crow in your future.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Oct 31, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> “But sending those emails was a mistake I will forever regret.”
> 
> Sending debate questions ahead of time to one of the debaters is cheating, is it not?
> 
> If not, why do you believe Donna Brazile will "_forever regret_" doing it?


Nice misquote you retard.

That was describing emails where they discussed the fact Clinton was their preference in private.


ttystikk said:


> Bernie tried the establishment route and it was a journey that exposed the depth of corruption in our political system.
> 
> If he runs as an independent I suspect he'll be the one to beat. He has the support of millions and with luck will find the White House.
> 
> ...


That makes you a "supporter" of the Republicans and you're too stupid to even realize.

Nice way to get Progressive policies passed/retain the policies that Trump has destroyed.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 31, 2017)

SneekyNinja said:


> Nice misquote you retard.
> 
> That was describing emails where they discussed the fact Clinton was their preference in private.


Brazile apologized for giving the Clinton campaign direct access to the question about the death penalty before the debate giving her a strategic advantage.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Brazile apologized for giving the Clinton campaign direct access to the question about the death penalty before the debate giving her a strategic advantage.


i'm sure hillary clinton, who was criticized for being overprepared, had no idea how to answer a question about lead in the water in a debate in flint, or the death penalty. fucking retarded as ever, padaraper. 4 million votes hinged on that single question too. got it.

brazile's apology was as meaningful as obama disowning reverend wright over his very accurate and non-controversial "god damn america" remarks.

you are too stupid to exist because you go on repeating donald trump talking points.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Brazile apologized for giving the Clinton campaign direct access to the question about the death penalty before the debate giving her a strategic advantage.


And she got canned- and yet now is part of the DNC leadership team. Coincidence? I think not. They don't care how they win as long as they do.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Oct 31, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Brazile apologized for giving the Clinton campaign direct access to the question about the death penalty before the debate giving her a strategic advantage.


Sure thing bro, spin it whatever way you want.

Also keep expertly ignoring Trump rotting our country to the core.

Even if what you say is true; you think one question swayed 12.1% of voters?


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2017)

SneekyNinja said:


> Nice misquote you retard.
> 
> That was describing emails where they discussed the fact Clinton was their preference in private.
> 
> ...


If you want to blame someone for the Chump, blame those who voted for him. Whining at me is as adolescent as it is wrongheaded- or you really don't support a plural democracy.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2017)

SneekyNinja said:


> Sure thing bro, spin it whatever way you want.
> 
> Also keep expertly ignoring Trump rotting our country to the core.
> 
> Even if what you say is true; you think one question swayed 12.1% of voters?


Keep amateurishly trying to blame the Chump on anyone but his base- and Clinton's miserable excuse for a campaign strategist.

Why was it even close?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 31, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm sure hillary clinton, who was criticized for being overprepared, had no idea how to answer a question about lead in the water in a debate in flint, or the death penalty.



It's cute how you constantly try to subtly change what the actual argument is. It proves you're trying to get ahead of the accusations so they don't cripple your analysis. 

It doesn't matter how prepared Clinton was. That's irrelevant. Giving her campaign access to a debate question ahead of time was unfair. It was cheating. There is no denying that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Clinton's miserable excuse for a campaign strategist.


the one that beat bernie by 4 million votes?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Oct 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Keep amateurishly trying to blame the Chump on anyone but his base- and Clinton's miserable excuse for a campaign strategist.
> 
> Why was it even close?


Because votes in the most populous States are only worth 3/5ths of a vote in swing states?

Because winning the vote by 3mill+ doesn't count as a win because of our fucked up archaic system of elections that us naturally biased towards slave/farm States?

Those are things that are well known and hotly debated, crying "She cheated!" when she smashed Sanders in VOTES is not rooted in reality.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Giving her campaign access to a debate question ahead of time was unfair. It was cheating.


clinton didn't get a "debate question", you lying little virgin. she got a slew of questions that could possibly be in the debate. the vast majority weren't. her getting crippled with all that info was unfair to her. she probably took time to overprepare for a whole bunch of questions she'd never be asked and it hurt her from focusing on the questions she already knew would be in there.

but good job feverishly crying a trump talking point over and over and over again.

even if you had a point it would not be worth the 4 million votes you lost by.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> the one that beat bernie by 4 million votes?


... And yet still managed to lose to the least popular presidential candidate in modern American history.

Yeah, that one.

Why was it even close? Because 'private position' and 'public position', aka she was a fraud.

Like you.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2017)

SneekyNinja said:


> Because votes in the most populous States are only worth 3/5ths of a vote in swing states?
> 
> Because winning the vote by 3mill+ doesn't count as a win because of our fucked up archaic system of elections that us naturally biased towards slave/farm States?
> 
> Those are things that are well known and hotly debated, crying "She cheated!" when she smashed Sanders in VOTES is not rooted in reality.


That doesn't explain why it was even close.

But whine about the electoral system instead of how corrupt and compromised your Savior Clinton was/is.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> clinton didn't get a "debate question", you lying little virgin. she got a slew of questions that could possibly be in the debate. the vast majority weren't. her getting crippled with all that info was unfair to her. she probably took time to overprepare for a whole bunch of questions she'd never be asked and it hurt her from focusing on the questions she already knew would be in there.
> 
> but good job feverishly crying a trump talking point over and over and over again.
> 
> even if you had a point it would not be worth the 4 million votes you lost by.


So why did Donna Brasile resign in disgrace? Because it was cheating, spin boy.

So which is it, Buck? Are you an Elitist shill or lying fraud?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> 'private position' and 'public position'


so is every single one of your posts going to be a trumptard talking point from here on out?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> So why did Donna Brasile resign in disgrace? Because it was cheating, spin boy.
> 
> So which is it, Buck? Are you an Elitist shill or lying fraud?


brazile wasn't even part of the DNC when this all happened you fucking idiot.

yep, i guess every single post you make is going to be one of trump's main talking points now.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> so is every single one of your posts going to be a trumptard talking point from here on out?


Is every single one of your posts going to be either lying or covering up the lies and corruption of establishment Democrats from now on?

So which is it? Elitist shill or liar wannabe?


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> brazile wasn't even part of the DNC when this all happened you fucking idiot.
> 
> yep, i guess every single post you make is going to be one of trump's main talking points now.


Yep, every single post of yours is going to be a naked attempt to lie or deflect the conversation away from the truth of Democratic corruption.

Nice name-calling, it's obvious you know you're wrong.

Donna Brasile was fired from a news organization that cares about credibility- at least, when it's caught.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/oct/31/donna-brazile-fired-cnn-contributor/

So, elitist shill or lying wannabe? Call me names and I'll just keep reminding everyone that you're a self admitted Zionist apartheid supporter. My Jewish friends know better, but you're too cool to admit that Israel was built on land taken from Palestinians by force.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> the lies and corruption of establishment Democrats ... Elitist shill


every single one of your posts could be coming from trump


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Yep, every single post of yours is going to be a naked attempt to lie or deflect the conversation away from the truth of Democratic corruption.
> 
> Nice name-calling, it's obvious you know you're wrong.
> 
> ...


sorry i caught you lying about donna brazile. she wasn't part of the DNC or anything when she tried to help hillary clinton.

best thing to do is remind people i'm a jew i guess.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Oct 31, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry i caught you lying about donna brazile. she wasn't part of the DNC or anything when she tried to help hillary clinton.
> 
> best thing to do is remind people i'm a jew i guess.


You're a Jew? Wow! I didn't realize!

Cos the Sanders crew havent mentioned it 750 times this week already or anything.

/sarc


----------



## Chezus (Oct 31, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> so is every single one of your posts going to be a trumptard talking point from here on out?


YES
Everyone of his posts will be a Trump talking point. Just like it was last year before the election.
Ttystikk et al. are like arsonists who burn down a house and then blame the fire on shitty construction.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

since1991 said:


> She lost to DONALD FUKIN TRUMP!!!! WOW. Horrible candidate. One of the biggest douche bags in the media spotlight...and she couldnt even beat him. She should of mopped the floor with that guy. Apparently she wasnt very trust worthy or very likable. Only people living in a bubble couldnt see it (East and West Coasts and the good ole boy network wink and a nod Washington Democrats). I thought something was up when my girl and I went to a Rival Sons concert in Cleveland and I saw all the t-shirts and bumper stickers for Trump. And I knew right then it wasnt going to be a cake walk for Clinton and the Orange Clown might just pull off the greatest jaw dropper in American political history. The dems picked the wrong candidate. No question. Horrible horrible choice. Again...Donald fukin TRUMP!!!! WOW. She needs to stay gone. At least 10 years minimum. I still cant get over it. Nor the fact that I too voted for her. Should of went Jill. I was too damn scared and that's my fault.


Or you could've voted Clinton and still get Sanders-shamed for supporting him..what would you call those men here who do just this here?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> And Sanders lost to Clinton. According to you, Clinton was the worst candidate ever.
> 
> Why do you think Sanders, who lost by 4 million votes to Clinton would have won?


um, cheated? everyone understands this- it's not a secret.

your posts are trite at best..step up your game.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Donald Trump is the President of the United States of America. Beating Hillary Rodham Clinton in the 2016 race to the Oval Office!!!!! She had untold millions if not billions in campaign dollars. Full weight of the DEMOCRATIC PARTY behind her. Most of the media in her hip pocket. Even the brilliant strategy of going after moderate midwest fence straddling republicans. And Bernie Sanders threw all he could once he lost the primary....AND CLINTON LOSES TO DONALD FUKIN TRUMP!!!!


that's what happens when 2M black populace who voted Obama stayed home..the handwriting was on the wall in 2008.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The Clinton campaign cheated, along with the Democratic establishment and the DNC. *They admitted it*


if only their supporters would. SAD!


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Amazingly, "_Donald Trump is Bad!... Stronger together!... &... I'm with Her!_... " weren't convincing enough platitudes for people still experiencing symptoms of economic depression since the collapse... I mean, _who would have guessed?_


her new 'group' so transparent:

https://www.onwardtogether.org/


----------



## Chezus (Oct 31, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> that's what happens when 2M black populace who voted Obama stayed home..the handwriting was on the wall in 2008.


And sanders cocksuckers like you urge everyone not to vote for Clinton.
I also remember you last year saying Clinton will hurt blacks if she becomes president.
You are so dishonest and frankly. You have deep seated metal issues


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> no they didn't.
> 
> you lost by 4 million votes.


alt fact.


----------



## Chezus (Oct 31, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> alt fact.


Fact Sanders lost by 3.7 million votes.


----------



## Chezus (Oct 31, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> Super predator.


Here you are insiniuating Clinton is racist


----------



## Chezus (Oct 31, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> Don't defend her.
> 
> I am holding her to task..the liar of liars, crooked Hillary.
> 
> ...


Tell us more how you didn't attack her thruout the whole election.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 31, 2017)

Just woke up. New Google headline says Sanders would of beat Trump in the general. Dont know how to put it on this forum. Maybe someone else can???


----------



## Chezus (Oct 31, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Just woke up. New Google headline says Sanders would of beat Trump in the general. Dont know how to put it on this forum. Maybe someone else can???


If he didn't lose he would of won?


----------



## since1991 (Oct 31, 2017)

Came from the pollster for Trumps campaign.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Except they admitted they cheated. How are you going to deny that?


alt fact?


----------



## Chezus (Oct 31, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Came from the pollster for Trumps campaign.


The RNC will be funding Sanders next run and putting out petitions demanding he runs again


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Bernie tried the establishment route and it was a journey that exposed the depth of corruption in our political system.
> 
> If he runs as an independent I suspect he'll be the one to beat. He has the support of millions and with luck will find the White House.
> 
> ...


+rep


----------



## since1991 (Oct 31, 2017)

Cmon. You sore losers just cant stand it. Admit it. You backed a LOSER and one HORRIBLE candidate. With the way its set up...Sanders had no chance of running against Trump in the general. The whole system was NOT going to let him do it. From you fools...to the media..to the DNC. YOU ALL PUT YOUR FULL SUPPORT BEHIND A BAD CANDIDATE AND SHE ACTUALLY LOST TO A FUKING CLOWN. Thats the truth. Bottom line end of story. Dont you think (clearly for one second) that if it were any one other than Clinton...say Biden?...that Trump would of been CRUSHED??? CMON.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 31, 2017)

Trumps own pollster said Sanders would have won the Presidency. Enuff said.


----------



## Chezus (Oct 31, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Trumps own pollster said Sanders would have won the Presidency. Enuff said.


Opinion not backed up by polling


----------



## since1991 (Oct 31, 2017)

She lost. Lost to Trump!!!! You backed a LOSER!!! One of the worst candidates in political history.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> he couldn't win 45% of democrats and republicans call him a commie, but go try it.
> 
> *i want to see you idiots fail.*


are you ever going to grow up?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> “But sending those emails was a mistake I will forever regret.”
> 
> Sending debate questions ahead of time to one of the debaters is cheating, is it not?
> 
> If not, why do you believe Donna Brazile will "_forever regret_" doing it?


that's code for regrets getting caught, pada.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm sure hillary clinton, who was criticized for being overprepared, had no idea how to answer a question about lead in the water in a debate in flint, or the death penalty. fucking retarded as ever, padaraper. 4 million votes hinged on that single question too. got it.
> 
> brazile's apology was as meaningful as obama disowning reverend wright over his very accurate and non-controversial "god damn america" remarks.
> 
> you are too stupid to exist because you go on repeating donald trump talking points.


flint? why are we still debating flint? that's the point..Clinton would've done same as Obama did while he had the opportunity..nothing.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 31, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> flint? why are we still debating flint? that's the point..Clinton would've done same as Obama did while he had the opportunity..nothing.


You guys are crying about debate questions. Flint was a question. 

Saying Clinton won because of debate questions I'd absolutely retarded


----------



## londonfog (Oct 31, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> flint? why are we still debating flint? that's the point..Clinton would've done same as Obama did while he had the opportunity..nothing.


This is the problem with low information voters like yourself. You don't know shit but continue to talk as you do. So how is it Obama's fault for Flint ? and why would others put the blame on the Repuke party. Bad enough that you don't understand how to vote, you add stupidity by your ignorance. Do you pride yourself on being a dumb female who seeks attention. Get help ASAP


----------



## since1991 (Oct 31, 2017)

A comedy of errors all to save a buck for a broken system. A let down by establishment politics from both Republican and Democrat same ole same ole. Perpetrated on poor people that got left behind. The have nots. That's what caused the Flint water situation. And if any of you think the Democratic establsihment and Clinton was going to bat against that and fight the good fight...you all deserve what you get because the have nots are sick and tired of not being heard. Sanders was the only realistic candidate that was worth a damn...for me and my people. The system needs a shake up. A level playing field. Thats why morons voted for Trump. Thats why Sanders' voice was heard. People responded to Sanders and his message quite loudly. Why Clinton did not get elected? Between Trumpets and Sanders supporters...Hillary Clinton represents everything that is wrong with the whole shabang. And I voted for the liar. Still upset with myself. But at the time...it was either her...or what we got...which in retrospect...was a losers boogie all the way around.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Just woke up. New Google headline says Sanders would of beat Trump in the general. Dont know how to put it on this forum. Maybe someone else can???


They said it during the dem primary too, but she wasn't going to be obama'd again..2016 was turning out to be 2008, she made a decision and that changed the course of history.

she did it.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

londonfog said:


> This is the problem with low information voters like yourself. You don't know shit but continue to talk as you do. So how is it Obama's fault for Flint ? and why would others put the blame on the Repuke party. Bad enough that you don't understand how to vote, you add stupidity by your ignorance. Do you pride yourself on being a dumb female who seeks attention. Get help ASAP


um, there's no space between flint and a question mark?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Cmon. You sore losers just cant stand it. Admit it. You backed a LOSER and one HORRIBLE candidate. With the way its set up...Sanders had no chance of running against Trump in the general. The whole system was NOT going to let him do it. From you fools...to the media..to the DNC. YOU ALL PUT YOUR FULL SUPPORT BEHIND A BAD CANDIDATE AND SHE ACTUALLY LOST TO A FUKING CLOWN. Thats the truth. Bottom line end of story. Dont you think (clearly for one second) that if it were any one other than Clinton...say Biden?...that Trump would of been CRUSHED??? CMON.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Trumps own pollster said Sanders would have won the Presidency. Enuff said.


during the dem primary he was +13 over trump, she was +2 which is within margin. so derp, that's EXACTLY..to the LETTER, what happened.

citations are early on in this thread.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

srh88 said:


> You guys are crying about debate questions. Flint was a question.
> 
> Saying Clinton won because of debate questions I'd absolutely retarded


I didn't say she won because of debate questions..how did you get that from my post?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2017)

since1991 said:


> A comedy of errors all to save a buck for a broken system. A let down by establishment politics from both Republican and Democrat same ole same ole. Perpetrated on poor people that got left behind. The have nots. That's what caused the Flint water situation. And if any of you think the Democratic establsihment and Clinton was going to bat against that and fight the good fight...you all deserve what you get because the have nots are sick and tired of not being heard. Sanders was the only realistic candidate that was worth a damn...for me and my people. The system needs a shake up. A level playing field. Thats why morons voted for Trump. Thats why Sanders' voice was heard. People responded to Sanders and his message quite loudly. Why Clinton did not get elected? Between Trumpets and Sanders supporters...Hillary Clinton represents everything that is wrong with the whole shabang. And I voted for the liar. Still upset with myself. But at the time...it was either her...or what we got...which in retrospect...was a losers boogie all the way around.


Wow, so it was the Democrats fault that a Republican governor and his Republican controlled government forced Flint to switch water supply. Its Democrats fault that Republican governor and his Republican controlled government suppressed testing and denied test results. It's Democrats fault. You are maybe laying equal share of blame? Can you specifically name an action taken by Democrats that even account for a delay? 

The EPA got involved long before test results came available too. 

When the crisis came to a head and an Obama controlled EPA brought the issue to light, Republican controlled congress refused to fund any help. 

If you look at recent actions to quash the EPA and environmental regulations, Republicans are doing to the country and the EPA what they did to Flint. Do you actually think Flint is worse off if a Democratic controlled congress were here instead of what we have?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> um, cheated? everyone understands this- it's not a secret.
> 
> your posts are trite at best..step up your game.


25%


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 31, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Cmon. You sore losers just cant stand it. Admit it. You backed a LOSER and one HORRIBLE candidate. With the way its set up...Sanders had no chance of running against Trump in the general. The whole system was NOT going to let him do it. From you fools...to the media..to the DNC. YOU ALL PUT YOUR FULL SUPPORT BEHIND A BAD CANDIDATE AND SHE ACTUALLY LOST TO A FUKING CLOWN. Thats the truth. Bottom line end of story. Dont you think (clearly for one second) that if it were any one other than Clinton...say Biden?...that Trump would of been CRUSHED??? CMON.


Fair point. People that supported Hillary during the primary like @Chezus backed a candidate that was incapable of beating Trump...the most unpopular candidate to EVER run for potus. Thanks for Trump Chezus!!

How tone def did one have to be to not see this coming?? Obama won twice on a message of CHANGE, so these dum-dums back the most establishment candidate ever? Now we’re all stuck with Trump because of it.

Derp!


----------



## since1991 (Oct 31, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> Wow, so it was the Democrats fault that a Republican governor and his Republican controlled government forced Flint to switch water supply. Its Democrats fault that Republican governor and his Republican controlled government suppressed testing and denied test results. It's Democrats fault. You are maybe laying equal share of blame? Can you specifically name an action taken by Democrats that even account for a delay?
> 
> The EPA got involved long before test results came available too.
> 
> ...


You are CLUELESS AS TO WHAT ACTUALLY HAPPENED HERE.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2017)

since1991 said:


> You are CLUELESS AS TO WHAT ACTUALLY HAPPENED HERE.


Was anything I said incorrect?

I followed this issue as best I could. Flint was put under Republican controlled state government and forced to switch to the Flint river supply. Well before the switch-over an engineering review clearly pointed out that water treatment didn't include equipment to add chemicals that would protect the passivation layer in the lead pipes. The Republican controlled oversight team refused to spend a few hundred thousand dollars on equipment. The whole thing blew up when acidic Flint water rotted lead pipes. It was completely unnecessary because the only reason to switch away from safe water supply was to save a minor amount of money. 

Republican controlled congress is balking at any idea that federal dollars should pay for pipe replacement and Michigan government which is controlled by Republicans are more interested in cutting spending than public health.

What have I gotten wrong?


----------



## since1991 (Oct 31, 2017)

Before any State takeover of the City government...Mayor Walling and City Council were looking at proposals to get off the Detroit pipeline and pull water out of the Flint River. A year before to be exact. The entire Democratic led City government was for it before anyone from Lansing took the reigns away from them.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 31, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> I didn't say she won because of debate questions..how did you get that from my post?


How did she cheat


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

srh88 said:


> How did she cheat


I'm not going to re-visit this everyday. I have other things to say..hopefully giving someone pause to really think. You're beating a dead horse.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Before any State takeover of the City government...Mayor Walling and City Council were looking at proposals to get off the Detroit pipeline and pull water out of the Flint River. A year before to be exact. The entire Democratic led City government was for it before anyone from Lansing took the reigns away from them.


Flint was put under receivership in 2011. Water supply was changed in 2014, about 3 years after Republicans took control. 

That said, based on your prompt, I checked and you are right. A backup plant was put in place and actually was used in 2007 to pump Flint River water when the main water supply line from Lake Huron was under repair. Lake Huron water was put back on line and continued to be used until 2014. 

http://blog.mlive.com/flintjournal/newsnow/2007/12/get_ready_for_a_nice_gulp_of_f.html

_City officials also have said they would like to continue to expand the water plant so that it would have the ability to serve as a primary water source or at least give the city leverage in negotiating rates with Detroit._

_"It will be as safe as it possibly can be," said Mike Glasgow, laboratory and water quality supervisor for the plant. "I just hope the residents don't worry too much." 

Some sensitive palates may notice the water isn't softened and there could be the slightest scent of chlorine, but city officials maintain the water is perfectly safe to drink.

Still some residents remained wary of the thought of gulping down a glass of water that originated in the notorious Flint River -- where untreated sewage sometimes spills and dead bodies occasionally turn up.

"I've had a glass. It tastes good," Flint Utilities Director Bob Misekow said.
_
Yuck. I get your point. I'd be angry too. I fail to see how Democrats have an equal share in responsibility to the response in the crisis but that city's water supply was mismanaged long before then by Democrats.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

since1991 said:


> A comedy of errors all to save a buck for a broken system. A let down by establishment politics from both Republican and Democrat same ole same ole. Perpetrated on poor people that got left behind. The have nots. That's what caused the Flint water situation. And if any of you think the Democratic establsihment and Clinton was going to bat against that and fight the good fight...you all deserve what you get because the have nots are sick and tired of not being heard. Sanders was the only realistic candidate that was worth a damn...for me and my people. The system needs a shake up. A level playing field. Thats why morons voted for Trump. Thats why Sanders' voice was heard. People responded to Sanders and his message quite loudly. Why Clinton did not get elected? Between Trumpets and Sanders supporters...Hillary Clinton represents everything that is wrong with the whole shabang.* And I voted for the liar*. Still upset with myself. But at the time...it was either her...or what we got...which in retrospect...was a losers boogie all the way around.


so did i and many others..I didn't want what's happening now to happen, however she sealed her fate with the cheat; people aren't stupid. Given the circumstances though, it was the correct choice.

@Padawanbater2 who did you vote? I don't remember you saying.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 31, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> so did i and many others..I didn't want what's happening now to happen, however she sealed her fate with the cheat; people aren't stupid. Given the circumstances though, it was the correct choice.


first you did and then you didn't, now you did again. 
Damn I know it is a womens right to be indecisive, but I thought that was for clothes and shoes


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> Fair point. People that supported Hillary during the primary like @Chezus backed a candidate that was incapable of beating Trump...the most unpopular candidate to EVER run for potus. Thanks for Trump Chezus!!
> 
> How tone def did one have to be to not see this coming?? Obama won twice on a message of CHANGE, so these dum-dums back the most establishment candidate ever? Now we’re all stuck with Trump because of it.
> 
> Derp!


Something I don't understand in all this bashing of Democrats is why you and padashystikk think the country, which has consistently voted for conservatives in most states, will suddenly vote for liberals if only Sanders and his policies were put in front of them?


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 31, 2017)

*Stock market closes out week with trifecta of Wall Street records*

BOSTON, October 12, 2016 – Gradiant, a technology company specializing in industrial water solutions and innovations, today announced that it is currently developing six brine concentration projects in China, two of which are in final stages of negotiation.

Commerce takes care of it's customer base.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 31, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> Was anything I said incorrect?
> 
> I followed this issue as best I could. Flint was put under Republican controlled state government and forced to switch to the Flint river supply. Well before the switch-over an engineering review clearly pointed out that water treatment didn't include equipment to add chemicals that would protect the passivation layer in the lead pipes. The Republican controlled oversight team refused to spend a few hundred thousand dollars on equipment. The whole thing blew up when acidic Flint water rotted lead pipes. It was completely unnecessary because the only reason to switch away from safe water supply was to save a minor amount of money.
> 
> ...





since1991 said:


> Before any State takeover of the City government...Mayor Walling and City Council were looking at proposals to get off the Detroit pipeline and pull water out of the Flint River. A year before to be exact. The entire Democratic led City government was for it before anyone from Lansing took the reigns away from them.


Plenty of blame to go around, mostly resting with republicans imo. Yes, the city council voted to terminate its contract with Detroit for drinking water, but their vote was mostly symbolic because the city was under the authority of the emergency financial manager appointed by Gov Snyder (a repub). They voted to switch to a new pipeline from Lake Huron that was still under construction, so they needed a temporary source of water to bridge the gap. They considered renewing their contract with Detroit until the new pipeline was complete, but the dem controlled Detroit city council decided to gouge the city of Flint and jack up the price. The city was basically in bankruptcy proceedings at that point and could not afford the Detroit proposal.

The emergency financial manager, Darnell Early, was the one who made the call to use the Flint river as a temporary water source. Mr Earley is a Democrat, but was appointed by a republican governor.

The EPA under Obama’s watch dropped the ball here too. They did not enforce measures that should have been taken by the state to ensure that the water was safe for consumption.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 31, 2017)

About this time average monthly water rates went up about triple what people usually paid. For water that was unusable. And if you rented a house...water dept wanted 400$ deposit just to turn it on. This town is poor. And the whole water dealy was just too much. At the rate we are going...all of America will soon be a Detroit or Flint. Unless we all wake the fuck up...bound to happen.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> Something I don't understand in all this bashing of Democrats is why you and padashystikk think the country, which has consistently voted for conservatives in most states, will suddenly vote for liberals if only Sanders and his policies were put in front of them?


because of this:



our children..they became old enough to vote and prefer experience over material, honesty over lies.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> Plenty of blame to go around, mostly resting with republicans imo. Yes, the city council voted to terminate its contract with Detroit for drinking water, but their vote was mostly symbolic because the city was under the authority of the emergency financial manager appointed by Gov Snyder (a repub). They voted to switch to a new pipeline from Lake Huron that was still under construction, so they needed a temporary source of water to bridge the gap. They considered renewing their contract with Detroit until the new pipeline was complete, but the dem controlled Detroit city council decided to gouge the city of Flint and jack up the price. The city was basically in bankruptcy proceedings at that point and could not afford the Detroit proposal.
> 
> The emergency financial manager, Darnell Early, was the one who made the call to use the Flint river as a temporary water source. Mr Earley is a Democrat, but was appointed by a republican governor.
> 
> The EPA under Obama’s watch dropped the ball here too. They did not enforce measures that should have been taken by the state to ensure that the water was safe for consumption.


15 people indicted. Many in Michigan DEQ and a few in Flint water supply operations. The worst was Department of health officials who falsified records, in my opinion. 

Plenty of blame to go around. I still can't see how this makes Democrats same as Republicans, @since1991 , but I understand the source of your frustration and anger.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> because of this:
> 
> View attachment 4035812
> 
> our children..they became old enough to vote.


So, reading between the lines of your cryptic comment, you think that kids who grew up in Wyoming or Mississippi will vote liberal because of Sanders? 

You think that the over 35 voters are just going to wilt away next year because of Sanders?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 31, 2017)

since1991 said:


> About this time average monthly water rates went up about triple what people usually paid. For water that was unusable. And if you rented a house...water dept wanted 400$ deposit just to turn it on. This town is poor. And the whole water dealy was just too much. At the rate we are going...all of America will soon be a Detroit or Flint. Unless we all wake the fuck up...bound to happen.


My take on it is that Flint is a poor, mostly minority city so the government officials simply didn’t give a shit. They were looking to save money at the expense of peoples health.

There is no way this would have happened in a more affluent area like Bloomfield Hills or Northville.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> So, reading between the lines of your cryptic comment, you think that kids who grew up in Wyoming or Mississippi will vote liberal because of Sanders?
> 
> You think that the over 35 voters are just going to wilt away next year because of Sanders?


they're voting substance and what makes sense. Bernie Sanders makes a lot of sense to them. He makes a lot of sense to me and to many others.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> because of this:
> 
> View attachment 4035812
> 
> our children..they became old enough to vote and prefer experience over material, honesty over lies.


I get where you are coming from, just skeptical that the country which has voted conservative for so long will suddenly vote liberal because Sanders. Perhaps in addition to the youth vote, the 35 and older crowd in some states will also vote for liberals because of this


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> they're voting substance and what makes sense. Bernie Sanders makes a lot of sense to them. He makes a lot of sense to me and to many others.


I actually do like the candidates who are members of the Our Revolution reform effort.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 31, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> 15 people indicted. Many in Michigan DEQ and a few in Flint water supply operations. The worst was Department of health officials who falsified records, in my opinion.
> 
> Plenty of blame to go around. I still can't see how this makes Democrats same as Republicans, @since1991 , but I understand the source of your frustration and anger.


I agree that Republicans are mostly to blame for this. If I had to assign a number to it, I’d say 75% of the issues were caused by Republicans. But, the Dems involved aren’t without blame. This issue to me highlights corruption on both sides, at every level of government.

The biggest joke of this all is our attorney general, Bill Schuette (a repub) who is tasked with convicting people for this mess. He’s the most partisan hack I’ve ever seen. The only reason he’s holding any of his teams people accountable is because he’s eyeing a bid for Governor next cycle. God help us all if he wins. He makes Mike Pence look like an honest broker.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2017)

since1991 said:


> About this time average monthly water rates went up about triple what people usually paid. For water that was unusable. And if you rented a house...water dept wanted 400$ deposit just to turn it on. This town is poor. And the whole water dealy was just too much. At the rate we are going...all of America will soon be a Detroit or Flint. Unless we all wake the fuck up...bound to happen.


Oh yes, Trump and Republican congress are mirroring what happened in Flint.


----------



## Chezus (Oct 31, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> because of this:
> 
> View attachment 4035812
> 
> our children..they became old enough to vote and prefer experience over material, honesty over lies.





schuylaar said:


> I can prove she had a stroke here's why:
> -she came back to the hearings with glasses after her fake fall..remember how everyone remarked about that?
> -look at a closeup of her left eye during the hearings..it goes inward towards her nose..any medical professional knows what that means.
> she was wearing those glasses to retrain her eye from the neurological damage she suffered..


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> I agree that Republicans are mostly to blame for this. If I had to assign a number to it, I’d say 75% of the issues were caused by Republicans. But, the Dems involved aren’t without blame. This issue to me highlights corruption on both sides, at every level of government.
> 
> The biggest joke of this all is our attorney general, Bill Schuette (a repub) who is tasked with convicting people for this mess. He’s the most partisan hack I’ve ever seen. The only reason he’s holding any of his teams people accountable is because he’s eyeing a bid for Governor next cycle. God help us all if he wins. He makes Mike Pence look like an honest broker.


OK, that's sounds like a fair assessment. I still don't understand the nearly 100% focus of anger and rhetoric agains Democrats for 25% of the problem but I agree that there is blame to be shared.

What's going on in Michigan? It used to be a solid union and Democratic party state. Now, nutjob Republicans seem to be in total control.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 31, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> they're voting substance and what makes sense. Bernie Sanders makes a lot of sense to them. He makes a lot of sense to me and to many others.


Jane is about to get dragged in the courts. Bernie is going to be more concerned about that. The guy will just run for senate and kick back and fish. He is getting to old to hit the campaign trail for POTUS. You had your chance to vote. You didn't.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> My take on it is that Flint is a poor, mostly minority city so the government officials simply didn’t give a shit. They were looking to save money at the expense of peoples health.
> 
> There is no way this would have happened in a more affluent area like Bloomfield Hills or Northville.


In fact, it did not happen. Precautions were taken to NOT mix Flint water for the entire county, special plumbing was put in place to avoid mixing Lake Huron water that went everywhere else in the county. It WAS forced upon Flint residents.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> I get where you are coming from, just skeptical that the country which has voted conservative for so long will suddenly vote liberal because Sanders. Perhaps in addition to the youth vote, the 35 and older crowd in some states will also vote for liberals because of this
> View attachment 4035813


The introduction of a whole new generation has changed the political landscape as you once knew it to be..it's called 'time marches on'.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> I agree that Republicans are mostly to blame for this. If I had to assign a number to it, I’d say 75% of the issues were caused by Republicans. But, the Dems involved aren’t without blame. This issue to me highlights corruption on both sides, at every level of government.
> 
> The biggest joke of this all is our attorney general, Bill Schuette (a repub) who is tasked with convicting people for this mess. He’s the most partisan hack I’ve ever seen. The only reason he’s holding any of his teams people accountable is because he’s eyeing a bid for Governor next cycle. God help us all if he wins. He makes Mike Pence look like an honest broker.


fight him.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> In fact, it did not happen. Precautions were taken to NOT mix Flint water for the entire county, special plumbing was put in place to avoid mixing Lake Huron water that went everywhere else in the county. It WAS forced upon Flint residents.


and those people should be in jail and forced to drink that water themselves.

This is why:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuskegee_syphilis_experiment


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 31, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> OK, that's sounds like a fair assessment. I still don't understand the nearly 100% focus of anger and rhetoric agains Democrats for 25% of the problem but I agree that there is blame to be shared.
> 
> What's going on in Michigan? It used to be a solid union and Democratic party state. Now, nutjob Republicans seem to be in total control.


Gerrymandering. It’s a purple state that has turned red due to Repubs redrawing district lines with their crayons. Probably the worst case of gerrymandering in the country next to Wisconsin.

Betsy Devos and her family have played a big part in this. Tons of money spent by them at the state level to push everything to the right.

The problem is that the Dems have little credibility in the state. They have no political capital to fight back. Scandal after scandal by the Dems. Kwame Kilpatrick (former dem mayor of Detroit) and the Detroit city council gets brought up every time someone tries to pin something on the Repubs. It’s disgusting, and has definitely helped shape my view that both sides are crooked.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> Gerrymandering. It’s a purple state that has turned red due to Repubs redrawing district lines with their crayons. Probably the worst case of gerrymandering in the country next to Wisconsin.
> 
> Betsy Devos and her family have played a big part in this. Tons of money spent by them at the state level to push everything to the right.
> 
> The problem is that the Dems have little credibility in the state. They have no political capital to fight back. Scandal after scandal by the Dems. Kwame Kilpatrick (former dem mayor of Detroit) and the Detroit city council gets brought up every time someone tries to pin something on the Repubs. It’s disgusting, and has definitely helped shape my view that both sides are crooked.


I'm beginning to think that some of my bias against the crap that padaskystikk keep layering onto this site is my perspective of living on the west coast where we didn't have egregious Democratic cronyism and corruption that the east coast and industrial lakes region experienced in the mid-late 1900's. Nearly all the kinds of scandals you mention are of a type that I associate with Republicans. Democrats in my state have pretty much been clean. 

The south, on the other hand is conservative, corrupt as all hell and has been in Republican control for a generation, which kind of disproves this line of thought. 

Republicans who are truly evil are now running things. I don't know if we've hit bottom yet and are ready to take steps to recovery.

I still think the country as a whole is more conservative than Sanders supporters acknowledge. I don't see any recognition of this among your faction.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> The introduction of a whole new generation has changed the political landscape as you once knew it to be..it's called 'time marches on'.


I'm skeptical. The younger voter are notoriously unreliable for turnout. In any case, if you are depending on them, we have another thirty or so years before the millenial voters are even close to a majority. Do you see it happening sooner? Why?


----------



## Chezus (Oct 31, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> I'm skeptical. The younger voter are notoriously unreliable for turnout. In any case, if you are depending on them, we have another thirty or so years before the millenial voters are even close to a majority. Do you see it happening sooner? Why?





Padawanbater2 said:


> Like I said before, take a little bit of responsibility
> "Vote for my candidate or you want Trump!"
> Uhh.. no, no matter how many times you repeat it
> I don't want Trump, I don't want Clinton either, if I don't want either, why would I go vote for either?
> ...


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2017)

Allright, I'll play the other side. Democrats need to run better candidates.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> I'm not going to re-visit this everyday. I have other things to say..hopefully giving someone pause to really think. You're beating a dead horse.


seriously? 25% of Black Democratic party voters and 35% of Hispanic Democratic party voters chose Sanders. Your "cheat" theory doesn't account for Sanders terrible showing with groups that represent 40% of the party's base. How come that one debate question that was leaked had such an asymmetric effect? Shouldn't cheating affect all groups about the same?

I'll come out and say that your "cheat" explanation depends on Black and Hispanic people being more gullible. Is this the basis of your cheat claim?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> seriously? 25% of Black Democratic party voters and 35% of Hispanic Democratic party voters chose Sanders. Your "cheat" theory doesn't account for Sanders terrible showing with groups that represent 40% of the party's base. How come that one debate question that was leaked had such an asymmetric effect? Shouldn't cheating affect all groups about the same?
> 
> I'll come out and say that your "cheat" explanation depends on Black and Hispanic people being more gullible. Is this the basis of your cheat claim?


you like to pick fights rather than debate; always reading between the lines for the nefarious.

glass half empty kind of guy, right?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> you like to pick fights rather than debate; always reading between the lines for the nefarious.
> 
> glass half empty kind of guy, right?


I'm not picking a fight, I'm picking your assertion apart. The only way your assertion works is if "cheating" mostly affected black and hispanic voters. White Democratic party members voted in the majority for Sanders. The difference isn't even close. Your assertion in essence says that Black and Hispanic voters are stupid. What can you say to counter this? How do you explain why most of the black and brown people of the party were affected by cheating and white people were not?

My assertion is that Sanders didn't reach black and brown voters the same way it did white voters. From what I've read from analysts who are black is they didn't see their needs met with Sanders general economic policies. Meaning Sanders didn't address issues like BLM policies or express any understanding of immigration issues. It could be that he just wasn't well known by that crowd but that's on Sanders, not on them. The numbers back my argument.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 31, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> I'm beginning to think that some of my bias against the crap that padaskystikk keep layering onto this site is my perspective of living on the west coast where we didn't have egregious Democratic cronyism and corruption that the east coast and industrial lakes region experienced in the mid-late 1900's. Nearly all the kinds of scandals you mention are of a type that I associate with Republicans. Democrats in my state have pretty much been clean.
> 
> The south, on the other hand is conservative, corrupt as all hell and has been in Republican control for a generation, which kind of disproves this line of thought.
> 
> ...


Republicans are corrupt, and wrong headed. I can’t think of an issue where I side with the right. Dems on the other hand typically espouse what I want to see for policy, it’s just that *some* of them can’t keep their damn hands out of the cookie jar!

I seriously feel that we should pay politicians more, and remove the money motive from the rich donor class. Being potus for example is a damn stressful, and important job that should be compensated accordingly. I’d have no problem paying the potus several million dollars a year.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> White Democratic party members voted in the majority for Sanders.


it was closer to a 50/50 split among clinton and bernard for the whites.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> it was closer to a 50/50 split among clinton and bernard for the whites.


Yeah. The dismissive and self aggrandizing attitude embedded in this argument about "cheating" is a hallmark of these losers. The size of the claim is also unrealistic. Sanders lost by four million votes. Completely unrealistic AND supremely dismissive of others. 

Not to mention the racism I'm calling them out for with this "cheating" argument that only works if Black and Hispanic voters are more easily fooled .


----------



## Chezus (Oct 31, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> Republicans are corrupt, and wrong headed. I can’t think of an issue where I side with the right. Dems on the other hand typically espouse what I want to see for policy, it’s just that *some* of them can’t keep their damn hands out of the cookie jar!
> 
> I seriously feel that we should pay politicians more, and remove the money motive from the rich donor class. Being potus for example is a damn stressful, and important job that should be compensated accordingly. I’d have no problem paying the potus several million dollars a year.





st0wandgrow said:


> I can't speak for everyone, but there are a lot of people in Michigan looking at Bernie as the last hope. If he doesn't get the nod on the dem side I think a lot of people will stay home and not vote. My family included. I have no interest in more of the same, dem or repub. Hillary is more of the same. She does the bidding for the 1%. Pass


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The Clinton campaign cheated, along with the Democratic establishment and the DNC. They admitted it


Oh how awful. You believe Clinton campaign cheated. Your claim of admission is overblown though. Sanders campaign was caught red-handed cheating. Neither made any difference in the result.



Fogdog said:


> Yeah. The dismissive and self aggrandizing attitude embedded in this argument about "cheating" is a hallmark of these losers. The size of the claim is also unrealistic. Sanders lost by four million votes. Completely unrealistic AND supremely dismissive of others.
> 
> Not to mention the racism I'm calling them out for with this "cheating" argument that only works if Black and Hispanic voters are more easily fooled .


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> Gerrymandering. It’s a purple state that has turned red due to Repubs redrawing district lines with their crayons. Probably the worst case of gerrymandering in the country next to Wisconsin.
> 
> Betsy Devos and her family have played a big part in this. Tons of money spent by them at the state level to push everything to the right.
> 
> The problem is that the Dems have little credibility in the state. They have no political capital to fight back. Scandal after scandal by the Dems. Kwame Kilpatrick (former dem mayor of Detroit) and the Detroit city council gets brought up every time someone tries to pin something on the Repubs. It’s disgusting, and has definitely helped shape my view that both sides are crooked.


Indeed, both sides ARE crooked, but of course the centrist cult here will shit anyone down who points out the obvious fact of it.

Why should I support the Republican or the Democratic parties when it's clear neither will actually represent my interests?

Therefore, it's time to organize for a cause I can believe in, the Progressive Movement. Think of it as the New Labor. No damned wonder the 'liberal' elitists like Buck hate it so much; they rightly see us as a threat to their comfy lil gravy train.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> I'm beginning to think that some of my bias against the crap that padaskystikk keep layering onto this site is my perspective of living on the west coast where we didn't have egregious Democratic cronyism and corruption that the east coast and industrial lakes region experienced in the mid-late 1900's. Nearly all the kinds of scandals you mention are of a type that I associate with Republicans. Democrats in my state have pretty much been clean.
> 
> The south, on the other hand is conservative, corrupt as all hell and has been in Republican control for a generation, which kind of disproves this line of thought.
> 
> ...


Oh my fucking God- you're going to pontificate about the lack of corruption while referring to the land of Diane Feinstein's personal Democratic fiefdom?

I'd call you an idiot but I don't like to insult those who genuinely can't think for themselves. You're just self deluded.

She's EXACTLY the kind of politician that's the heart of the problem.

She's the Democratic Party's best example of profiting personally and professionally from the Citizens United ruling.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> you like to pick fights rather than debate; always reading between the lines for the nefarious.
> 
> glass half empty kind of guy, right?


Glass, brain, argument...


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Oh my fucking God- you're going to pontificate about the lack of corruption while referring to the land of Diane Feinstein's personal Democratic fiefdom?
> 
> I'd call you an idiot but I don't like to insult those who genuinely can't think for themselves. You're just self deluded.
> 
> ...


Just playing around with the idea.

You buy into conspiracy theories too easily. Like the Sarin false flag one this year LOL. 

So then tell me exactly what has this dastardly Feinstein done. Not your internet musings or fake news blogs but some real underhanded deed that can be found on multiple sources.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2017)

presstv doesn't count as a source either


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 1, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm sure hillary clinton, who was criticized for being overprepared, had no idea how to answer a question about lead in the water in a debate in flint, or the death penalty. fucking retarded as ever, padaraper. 4 million votes hinged on that single question too. got it.
> 
> brazile's apology was as meaningful as obama disowning reverend wright over his very accurate and non-controversial "god damn america" remarks.
> 
> you are too stupid to exist because you go on repeating donald trump talking points.


But she still got fired for an ethical violation, and none of your pathetic excuses change that- or the fact that such unethical people are entirely good enough to serve in the DNC, you establishment shill.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 1, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> presstv doesn't count as a source either


ah yes, presstv. I was trying to find that post where @ttystikk referred to some fake news source for validation but couldn't I remember the name. Thanks for that. I'll go back and tag that post.

It was too funny of a read. @ttystikk will quote anything from any source if it confirms his preconceived notions, or maybe that's where he gets the information to begin with. chicken or egg


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> But she still got fired for an ethical violation, and none of your pathetic excuses change that- it the fact that such unethical people are entirely good enough to serve in the DNC, you establishment shill.


CNN fired two people for running a completely true story that was not sourced thoroughly enough.

what is your point even?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 1, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Cmon. You sore losers just cant stand it. Admit it. You backed a LOSER and one HORRIBLE candidate. With the way its set up...Sanders had no chance of running against Trump in the general. The whole system was NOT going to let him do it. From you fools...to the media..to the DNC. YOU ALL PUT YOUR FULL SUPPORT BEHIND A BAD CANDIDATE AND SHE ACTUALLY LOST TO A FUKING CLOWN. Thats the truth. Bottom line end of story. Dont you think (clearly for one second) that if it were any one other than Clinton...say Biden?...that Trump would of been CRUSHED??? CMON.


In case you haven't noticed, they've made an official practice of shooting the messenger on this. The question to ask is why? The answer, of course, is money. Too many people would rather keep taking their cut than work to change the situation, _even if it means continuing to lose._


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> But she still got fired for an ethical violation, and none of your pathetic excuses change that- or the fact that such unethical people are entirely good enough to serve in the DNC, you establishment shill.


How about Feinstein? 

Oh and please, nothing from that Iranian news outlet that you quoted earlier, LOL




ttystikk said:


> http://www.presstv.com/Detail/2017/04/10/517481/Why-Syrian-false-flag-attack-was-perpetrated
> 
> But this isn't the first time I've shown you the truth. You just don't care about facts, do you, fraud boy?
> 
> So which is it? Elitist shill or would-be social climbing liar? The World Wonders.


@travisw killed it when he said:


travisw said:


> presstv?
> 
> Nice source as usual. If you don't trust your own government, why trust the Iranian government? Because that's who runs presstv.









You get things so wrong you are wrong about the things you are wrong about.

Thanks, Travis for that


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2017)

travisw cuts deep.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> Oh how awful.


Yeah, it is pretty awful when democracy is subverted. I agree


Fogdog said:


> You believe Clinton campaign cheated.


It has nothing to do with belief. Donna Brazile admitted she cheated while working for CNN. She fed a direct debate question to the Clinton campaign. _That's cheating_. Deny it all you want. The evidence is available to anyone who chooses not to bury their head in the sand


Fogdog said:


> Your claim of admission is overblown though. Sanders campaign was caught red-handed cheating. Neither made any difference in the result.


How was the Sanders campaign "caught red handed cheating"?

Whether or not Brazile leaking direct debate questions to Clinton altered the outcome of the election is irrelevant to the fact that it happened. You are trying to hold two completely separate positions; they didn't cheat! & yeah, so what if they cheated, it didn't make a difference!

In the former, you deny cheating ever took place at all, in the latter you attempt to justify the cheating you know took place by saying that it didn't make a difference anyway. You're an idiot, you know it happened


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 1, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah, it is pretty awful when democracy is subverted. I agree
> 
> It has nothing to do with belief. Donna Brazile admitted she cheated while working for CNN. She fed a direct debate question to the Clinton campaign. _That's cheating_. Deny it all you want. The evidence is available to anyone who chooses not to bury their head in the sand
> 
> ...


Convenient of you to forget that Sanders campaign hacked into Clinton's files at the DNC. Of course it was all just innocent fun.

Brazille. Did she collude with Clinton's campaign or do it all by herself? Did they use the leaked questions? I haven't seen anything to indicate they did, which is why I question your claim that Clinton's campaign cheated. Where's the proof? There is no admission by Clinton or her campaign, that's a fact.

Of course it's important whether or not Brazille's actions affected the election. You bring it up to taint the election and so it's reasonable to ask if your claim is valid. It is not. Unless that is you say four million people were influenced to switch their vote. In which case, I have some follow up questions about your feelings of white supremacy.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 1, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> Just playing around with the idea.
> 
> You buy into conspiracy theories too easily. Like the Sarin false flag one this year LOL.
> 
> So then tell me exactly what has this dastardly Feinstein done. Not your internet musings or fake news blogs but some real underhanded deed that can be found on multiple sources.


Sooooo any shred of supporting evidence?

Why would Assad use chemical weapons when he's winning?

Why might the rebels use them when they're losing- and then blame the other side? Because they were desperately trying to get America to join the fight on their side. And it worked.

Do try to think before you type.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> Convenient of you to forget that Sanders campaign hacked into Clinton's files at the DNC. Of course it was all just innocent fun.


Source?


Fogdog said:


> Brazille. Did she collude with Clinton's campaign or do it all by herself?


*From: Jennifer Palmieri (Director of communications for Hillary Clinton's 2016 presidential campaign)
To: Donna Brazile *

*Subject: Re: From time to time I get the questions in advance*

Hi. Yes, it is one she gets asked about. Not everyone likes her answer
but can share it.

Betsaida - can you send her answer on death penalty?

Sent from my iPhone

On Mar 12, 2016, at 4:39 PM, Donna Brazile <[email protected]>
wrote:

Here's one that worries me about HRC.

DEATH PENALTY

19 states and the District of Columbia have banned the death penalty. 31
states, including Ohio, still have the death penalty. According to the
National Coalition to Abolish the Death Penalty, since 1973, 156 people
have been on death row and later set free. Since 1976, 1,414 people have
been executed in the U.S. That’s 11% of Americans who were sentenced to
die, but later exonerated and freed. Should Ohio and the 30 other states
join the current list and abolish the death penalty?

And here is the exact same sentiment of that question being asked by Ricky Jackson, in Michigan, during the town hall. His question is regarding the innocent people sitting on death row;








Fogdog said:


> Did they use the leaked questions? I haven't seen anything to indicate they did, which is why I question your claim that Clinton's campaign cheated. Where's the proof? There is no admission by Clinton or her campaign, that's a fact.


The proof is posted above. Brazile knew the question regarding capital punishment would come up by way of her position at CNN, she knew Clinton was weak on her answer so she fed Palmieri the exact question Clinton would be asked during the debate. Here's what Jake Tapper, Brazile's colleague at CNN had to say about her conduct in this instance;






_He makes it pretty clear..._


Fogdog said:


> Of course it's important whether or not Brazille's actions affected the election.


  
Brazile's actions _alone_ didn't affect the outcome of the election, nobody is arguing that. The argument is about whether or not the primary election was held fairly. Brazile admitting she cheated outright proves that it was not. You simply cannot deny that in light of the evidence. She confessed to it. What, are you going to claim _she was lying about cheating_?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 1, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Source?
> 
> *From: Jennifer Palmieri (Director of communications for Hillary Clinton's 2016 presidential campaign)
> To: Donna Brazile *
> ...


I still don't see any direct statement of admission that you earlier cliamed had been made. That was a canned response that Clinton had regarding the death penalty. Really, man, do you think Sanders lost because of this? That's such a weak argument it makes me laugh at you.

I;ll never waste my time on a video posted by you. So, just exxxx that one out. 

in the end, Sanders lost because he failed to get the black and Hispanic vote. Are you claimng that black and Hispanic voters were more susceptible to this one leaked question than white people? Fuck an A man, that's totally saying black people are more gullible than whites. Is that what you claim?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Sooooo any shred of supporting evidence?
> 
> Why would Assad use chemical weapons when he's winning?
> 
> ...


Umm, the claim is yours. I'm not disputing the official story, you are. Your source is the Iranian propaganda site. What evidence?

Ask Assad why he did this. Unlike you, I don't claim to be able to read minds from a distance. LOL, your only "sources" are RT and Iranian propaganda. Sorry, man, that's just not valid. Well, not sorry.

Now, on to Feinstein. What corruption claims are you making that actually fit the definition of corruption?,Please don't quote RT.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> I still don't see any direct statement of admission that you earlier cliamed had been made.


"sending those emails was a mistake I will forever regret.”


Fogdog said:


> That was a canned response that Clinton had regarding the death penalty.


Then why did Brazile feel the need to send the exact question she knew would be asked during the town hall in Michigan to the director of communications for Hillary Clinton's campaign? If it was a "canned response", why did Brazile specifically highlight this questions and tell Palmieri 

"_Here's one that worries me about HRC._

_DEATH PENALTY_"?

Seems awfully specific to be a "_canned response_"...


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 1, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "sending those emails was a mistake I will forever regret.”
> 
> Then why did Brazile feel the need to send the exact question she knew would be asked during the town hall in Michigan to the director of communications for Hillary Clinton's campaign? If it was a "canned response", why did Brazile specifically highlight this questions and tell Palmieri
> 
> ...


Are you really saying the election turned on that response? 

If you want to argue policy, I'm down for that, but the thread of your objection is leaked question turned the primary and tainted Hillary's win. Up to now, you haven't said anything about the policy. Are you claiming that black people voted in nearly total numbers for Clinton because of the debate question?.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> Are you really saying the election turned on that response?





Padawanbater2 said:


> Brazile's actions _alone_ didn't affect the outcome of the election, nobody is arguing that.





Fogdog said:


> If you want to argue policy, I'm down for that, but the thread of your objection is leaked question turned the primary and tainted Hillary's win.


No it isn't. I just said it isn't. My contention is that the primary was not held fairly, as you claim it was. Brazile fed the Clinton campaign a direct question. That automatically renders the town hall/debate, unfair. Would it be fair if the Sanders campaign was fed direct debate questions against Clinton? Of course not, and you bet your ass I'd have something to say about it, _then_, too. Why is it so difficult for you to admit Brazile helped the Clinton campaign cheat in this instance when she already admitted it herself?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 1, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> Umm, the claim is yours. I'm not disputing the official story, you are. Your source is the Iranian propaganda site. What evidence?
> 
> Ask Assad why he did this. Unlike you, I don't claim to be able to read minds from a distance. LOL, your only "sources" are RT and Iranian propaganda. Sorry, man, that's just not valid. Well, not sorry.
> 
> Now, on to Feinstein. What corruption claims are you making that actually fit the definition of corruption?,Please don't quote RT.


Ah, so you've already decided to take on the role of Chief Source Censor. Fuck your 'acceptable sources', I say the truth is the truth, no matter where it gets posted.

You're on the wrong side of a very slippery slope.

The truth is that people on the ground complained of acrid, bleach smells. That's chlorine from stores in the building that was hit. *Sarin is odorless.*

Now start using your head or forever remain benighted.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 1, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> Oh how awful. You believe Clinton campaign cheated. Your claim of admission is overblown though. *Sanders campaign was caught red-handed cheating*. Neither made any difference in the result.


citation?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 1, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> I'm beginning to think that some of my bias against the crap that padaskystikk keep layering onto this site is my perspective of living on the west coast where we didn't have egregious Democratic cronyism and corruption that the east coast and industrial lakes region experienced in the mid-late 1900's. Nearly all the kinds of scandals you mention are of a type that I associate with Republicans. Democrats in my state have pretty much been clean.
> 
> The south, on the other hand is conservative, corrupt as all hell and has been in Republican control for a generation, which kind of disproves this line of thought.
> 
> ...


the dems (establshment) woke up to the gravy train late in the game- can you blame them for wanting their 'fair share'?

they used to be for 'we the people'..a great name for a group; 'progressives' works too..i take that over justice dems. sorry @Padawanbater2 .


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 1, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No it isn't. I just said it isn't. My contention is that the primary was not held fairly, as you claim it was. Brazile fed the Clinton campaign a direct question. That automatically renders the town hall/debate, unfair. Would it be fair if the Sanders campaign was fed direct debate questions against Clinton? Of course not, and you bet your ass I'd have something to say about it, _then_, too. Why is it so difficult for you to admit Brazile helped the Clinton campaign cheat in this instance when she already admitted it herself?


So you are just crying unfair. OK. I really don't think the one leaked debate question helped Clinton at all. In fact it's given grist for crybabies which is irritating if not harmful. I don't think Brazille should have done it either. It was really dumb of B to do because it's such an obvious question and Clinton would have prepared for it anyway. In the light of everything that happened during the election this is really insignificant. I also see nothing to bolster your claim that Clinton consprired to get it.

Now then, what about Sanders campaign's hacking DNC computers. Unlike you, I'm not claiming Sanders sanctioned it, but his campaign materially benefited from it. That's unfair. I don't really care that it happened either, I'm just raising this point to say that shit happens in big money elections with lots of people working hard to get their person elected.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 1, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> the dems (establshment) woke up to the gravy train late in the game- can you blame them for wanting their 'fair share'?
> 
> they used to be for 'we the people'..a great name for a group; 'progressives' works too..i take that over justice dems. sorry @Padawanbater2 .


I'm referring to the Democratic political machines behind crony governments and favoritism in the mid-late1900's . Mayor Daly, for instance. There was collusion between Unions, Mafia and New York City government. East coast union leadership was pretty corrupt too. These acts left a legacy and still taint the Democratic Party and unions for some people. I'm just saying there is a real difference in the history of politics on the two coasts. You see corruption everywhere and I don't. I'm playing with the idea that I'm biased because of where I grew up. Relax, it's just a thought experiment. It's drawing some fire and I'm not only ok with that, I'm seeking it to test the idea.

.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 1, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> citation?


google it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Source?
> 
> *From: Jennifer Palmieri (Director of communications for Hillary Clinton's 2016 presidential campaign)
> To: Donna Brazile *
> ...


your "evidence" is unverifiable russian propaganda, retard.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Ah, so you've already decided to take on the role of Chief Source Censor. Fuck your 'acceptable sources', I say the truth is the truth, no matter where it gets posted.
> 
> You're on the wrong side of a very slippery slope.
> 
> ...


LOL

Get your news from zerohedge or Breitbart for all I care, it's just going to make you look more foolish. If you want to be believed, cite credible sources, not stuff from holocaust deniers.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> your "evidence" is unverifiable russian propaganda, retard.


They admitted it. They apologized for it. Your denial is extraordinary 

If you admit to something, then apologize for it, _you did it_. Did the Russians get Brazile to say sorry?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> They admitted it. They apologized for it. Your denial is extraordinary
> 
> If you admit to something, then apologize for it, _you did it_. Did the Russians get Brazile to say sorry?


you are literally relying on unverifiable russian propaganda.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you are literally relying on unverifiable russian propaganda.


Brazile *herself* apologized for leaking questions to the Clinton campaign

Like I asked you before, did Russia get Brazile to apologize?

It's verified by her admission of guilt and her apology afterward. You are an idiot


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 1, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Brazile *herself* apologized for leaking questions to the Clinton campaign
> 
> Like I asked you before, did Russia get Brazile to apologize?
> 
> It's verified by her admission of guilt and her apology afterward. You are an idiot


"they admitted it"

"Brazille admitted it"

Do you see any difference between your two statements? The first one is Russian propaganda. The second one was posted after UB called you on it.

Weak, weak, weak.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Brazile *herself* apologized for leaking questions to the Clinton campaign
> 
> Like I asked you before, did Russia get Brazile to apologize?
> 
> It's verified by her admission of guilt and her apology afterward. You are an idiot


obama disowned reverend wright for saying and doing nothing wrong. this shit happens all the time in politics you nave child.

by all means, keep falling for unverifiable russian propaganda released with the direct purpose of getting trump elected and thenwonder why we keep calling you a trump loving traitor.

oh, and make sure to question the validity of someone's sexcual assault claims while you're at it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> The first one is Russian propaganda.


How is referring to Brazile *and her team* as "they" "Russian propaganda"?

"They" is Donna Brazile, CNN, the DNC, and the Democratic establishment

"_They_" fed the Clinton campaign the exact question Brazile felt Clinton was weak on *before the actual debate*. My entire point is that this is cheating. This in effect, means the Democratic primary was not held fairly. And you agree with me that she and her team cheated, specifically to benefit Hillary Clinton. You agree with me that the Clinton campaign cheated. 

So keep holding up the Dem. primary votes as evidence Clinton was the better candidate. Anyone is the better candidate when they cheat to win. Americans who actually support democracy don't condone cheating to win.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> obama disowned reverend wright for saying and doing nothing wrong. this shit happens all the time in politics you nave child.
> 
> by all means, keep falling for unverifiable russian propaganda released with the direct purpose of getting trump elected and thenwonder why we keep calling you a trump loving traitor.
> 
> oh, and make sure to question the validity of someone's sexcual assault claims while you're at it.


Obama and Reverend Wright are irrelevant to this discussion

Brazile was very specific in her apology. She admitted leaking debate questions to the Clinton campaign and claimed that she will forever regret her decision to do it. She got caught, admitted she fucked up because she knew it was undeniable, then apologized for doing it. Then, Tom Perez appointed her to the DNC's Rules committee, after admitting breaking the rules to cheat for Clinton. That'll spur unity!

What a fucking disgrace. 

_You're the ones_ who want Trump to win by promoting establishment Democrats nobody else supports who lose elections to embarrassing candidates.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> brazile wasn't part of the DNC you fucking idiot and your entire claim relies on unverifiable russian propaganda.


Why did Brazile verify the wikileaks emails were authentic if they were Russian propaganda?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2017)

Fogdog already admits it. His claim is that the emails didn't change the outcome of the election. He admits Brazile sent the emails seeding the Clinton campaign the question about capital punishment, does he just buy into Russian propaganda, too?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> _You're the ones_ who want Trump to win


says the rape apologist who is spreading russian propaganda.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> the emails didn't change the outcome of the election.


i'm not so convinced about that since trump used it as a talking point non-stop in the last weeks of the campaign and had good little trumptards like you to parrot and repeat the claim, which originated from unverifiable russian propaganda.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 1, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> says the rape apologist who is spreading russian propaganda and *thinks dating is asking strangers for asshole pics online*


 you forgot something


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 1, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How is referring to Brazile *and her team* as "they" "Russian propaganda"?
> 
> "They" is Donna Brazile, CNN, the DNC, and the Democratic establishment
> 
> ...


there was a time cheaters got disqualified when caught.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 1, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> there was a time cheaters got disqualified when caught.


Well The Feds are investigating Jane and Bernie for that little loan thing. Do you think they will be caught ?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 1, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How is referring to Brazile *and her team* as "they" "Russian propaganda"?
> 
> "They" is Donna Brazile, CNN, the DNC, and the Democratic establishment
> 
> ...


So you continue to spout right wing or Russian propaganda. You continue to use the word "they" when the only admission is Brazile's. I get that you have to win in every argument. But you should hold up the mirror when you complain about cheating.

Do not speak for me, sir.

I don't agree that her team cheated in this event but I'm sure they crossed the line more than once. All campaigns do in large, closely fought elections. I agree that Brazile admitted to passing on a debate question. I have no idea what Clinton's campaign did with that. You get all breathy about a supposed cheat when your own sacrosanct Sanders campaign staff materially benefited from a staff member hacking DNC's computers to raid Clinton's database. I don't equate these events I'm just pointing out that large campaigns in closely fought elections do this all the time. The only response if a person who is "shocked, shocked that cheating occurs during a campaign" is to never vote. 

I voted for Sanders in the primary. There are plenty of posts of mine in this thread where I make this clear. At the time, I thought Sanders was the better candidate. At this time, I think they were about the same. Bernie is every bit as dirty as Clinton. And he lost bigly.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 1, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Fogdog already admits it. His claim is that the emails didn't change the outcome of the election. He admits Brazile sent the emails seeding the Clinton campaign the question about capital punishment, does he just buy into Russian propaganda, too?


Since when do you need to lean on me to win an argument? Get you hands off me sir. Also step back, you are too close. I'm not into duct tape either. Yuck.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> I agree that Brazile admitted to passing on a debate question.


Good. You admit the Democratic primary was illegitimate


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 1, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Good. You admit the Democratic primary was illegitimate


Nope. 

Why do you hate women?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> Nope.


Yes, you just did by admitting Brazile cheated. If Brazile cheated, the primary was illegitimate. Cheating during the election renders the outcome of the election moot. Anybody could win an election they cheated in. Duh. 


Fogdog said:


> Why do you hate women?


I don't hate women. If I did, I wouldn't support women like Cori Bush or Elizabeth Warren or Jill Stein. 

Why do you hate progressives?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 1, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yes, you just did by admitting Brazile cheated. If Brazile cheated, the primary was illegitimate. Cheating during the election renders the outcome of the election moot. Anybody could win an election they cheated in. Duh.
> 
> I don't hate women. If I did, I wouldn't support women like Cori Bush or Elizabeth Warren or Jill Stein.
> 
> Why do you hate progressives?


Nope. 

You hate women


----------



## londonfog (Nov 1, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> Nope.
> 
> You hate women


definitely likes to see women degrade themselves as he tell them to do it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Good. You admit the Democratic primary was illegitimate


one debate question = 4 million votes

you're fucking retarded.

now go on ignoring the fact that bernie's campaign literally hacked and stole from clinton.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I don't hate women.


you just like seeing them with their assholes duct taped open and questioning the legitimacy of their sexual assaults.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> Nope.
> 
> You hate women


If I hate women why do I support Nina Turner?


----------



## Chezus (Nov 1, 2017)

Ace Yonder said:


> Two reasons. First, the crybaby "Bernie or nobody" crowd is currently tilting the polls, but most of them will come around once they get the last of the sand out of their dark crevices. Second, and much more importantly, because no one outside of the far left even knew who the fuck Bernie was before this election cycle, so he's never been under any real scrutiny. Clinton has been in the republican cross hairs for much much longer, so people have been conditioned by their rhetoric to have a knee-jerk negative response to her. If Bernie had won the primary, the republicans would have all started attacking him instead of Hillary, all the moderate voters who lean slightly right would realize how much about him they disagree with or even hate, and his poll numbers would drop like a stone. Americans hate socialists even more than they hate atheists (http://www.gallup.com/poll/183713/socialist-presidential-candidates-least-appealing.aspx) and the republicans would have very little difficulty casting him as both.
> 
> Here, this explains it perfectly.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/24/upshot/bernie-sanders-does-better-vs-trump-wouldnt-be-prudent-to-assume-that.html?_r=0


But for sure if he didn't lose the primary he would of won the general election


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> one debate question = 4 million votes


The number of votes is irrelevant to the fact that Brazile cheated and gave the Clinton campaign the exact question held during the town hall/debate. This is another one of your attempts to obfuscate the substance of the argument.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Brazile cheated and gave the Clinton campaign the exact question held during the town hall/debate.


according to unverifiable russian propaganda designed to hurt clinton and help trump. unverifiable russian propaganda which you can't stop repeating as if it were true.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If I hate women why do I support Nina Turner?


because you want to see her asshole duct-taped open.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2017)

Chezus said:


> But for sure if he didn't lose the primary he would of won the general election


You can keep repeating that all you like, parrot. If The DNC, the Clinton campaign, and the Democratic establishment didn't side with Clinton, Sanders would be president. Even Trump's own pollster agrees. 

That is absolutely embarrassing. If I lost that bad, I'd shut my fucking mouth about winning because obviously I know nothing about it. Obviously you don't know the first fuckin' thing about winning.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If I lost that bad, I'd shut my fucking mouth about winning because obviously I know nothing about it. Obviously you don't know the first fuckin' thing about winning.


says the rape apologist whose chosen candidate lost by 4 million votes.

but if bernie hadn't lost then bernie would have won.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Nov 1, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You can keep repeating that all you like, parrot. If The DNC, the Clinton campaign, and the Democratic establishment didn't side with Clinton, Sanders would be president. Even Trump's own pollster agrees.
> 
> That is absolutely embarrassing. If I lost that bad, I'd shut my fucking mouth about winning because obviously I know nothing about it. Obviously you don't know the first fuckin' thing about winning.


Lol...

If I were you I'd be embarrassed as fuck at this blatant display of retardism.

You're like a "how retarded can someone be" case study, such amaze.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 1, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> So you are just crying unfair. OK. I really don't think the one leaked debate question helped Clinton at all. In fact it's given grist for crybabies which is irritating if not harmful. I don't think Brazille should have done it either. It was really dumb of B to do because it's such an obvious question and Clinton would have prepared for it anyway. In the light of everything that happened during the election this is really insignificant. I also see nothing to bolster your claim that Clinton consprired to get it.
> 
> Now then, what about Sanders campaign's hacking DNC computers. Unlike you, I'm not claiming Sanders sanctioned it, but his campaign materially benefited from it. That's unfair. I don't really care that it happened either, I'm just raising this point to say that shit happens in big money elections with lots of people working hard to get their person elected.


You are so terrified of the idea that the Sanders campaign came from nowhere and nearly stole the show- and very possibly could have, without a concerted effort to tilt the playing field against him- that you can't ever acknowledge what an achievement his campaign actually was.

Haven't you noticed how few presidential candidates succeed the first time around? Both Mr Obama and the Chump are actually unusual in that regard.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 16, 2017)

Sanders needs a black VP..who should it be and why? Kamala Harris would get us the black and female vote; if something should happen to Sanders everyone would be just fine with her.

Sanders/Harris 2020!


----------



## londonfog (Dec 16, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If I hate women why do I support Nina Turner?


Is that like having that one black friend ?


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 16, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders needs a black VP..who should it be and why? Kamala Harris would get us the black and female vote; if something should happen to Sanders everyone would be just fine with her.
> 
> Sanders/Harris 2020!


The goo tax plan has been ratified and Trump is expected to sign by Christmas we are doomed


----------



## londonfog (Dec 16, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> Sanders needs a black VP..who should it be and why? Kamala Harris would get us the black and female vote; if something should happen to Sanders everyone would be just fine with her.
> 
> Sanders/Harris 2020!


Sanders need to figure out if his wifey is going to do some Fed time


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 16, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You are so terrified of the idea that the Sanders campaign came from nowhere and nearly stole the show- and very possibly could have, without a concerted effort to tilt the playing field against him- that you can't ever acknowledge what an achievement his campaign actually was.
> 
> Haven't you noticed how few presidential candidates succeed the first time around? Both Mr Obama and the Chump are actually unusual in that regard.


Trump has run for president at least once before 2016.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 16, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> The goo tax plan has been ratified and Trump is expected to sign by Christmas we are doomed


he needs votes that he doesn't have.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Dec 16, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> we are now too connected through social media to have the 'wool pulled over our eyes' any longer..it matters not that CNN, MSNBC, FOX or any other oligarchial media will not report on bernie..


Yeah, but you people prefer russian news anyway.


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 16, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> he needs votes that he doesn't have.


they said this morning that Rubio and a few other GOP's got what they wanted and they have the votes now,,,, not good


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 16, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> he needs votes that he doesn't have.


https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/15/us/politics/republican-tax-bill.html


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 16, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> they said this morning that Rubio and a few other GOP's got what they wanted and they have the votes now,,,, not good


maybe so, but i don't believe he has the votes..if he did, they would've jumped on it to ram through.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 16, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/15/us/politics/republican-tax-bill.html


'APPEARS' is the word to pay attention to in the title. they do not have the votes, that's why he's cancelling christmas so he can blame shutdown and tax bill fail on chuck and nancy.


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 16, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> 'APPEARS' is the word to pay attention to in the title. they do not have the votes, that's why he's cancelling christmas so he can blame shutdown and tax bill fail on chuck and nancy.


i really hope your right,, the old and the poor are going to suffer more


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 16, 2017)

'and you look at those documents..and..it's very, very sad what the FBI is doing.'

'documents' are new..wonder what the FBI has that's really worrying him.

how come there is an expire in individual tax cuts and not corps, president pedo?

'what?..(walking away)..what? yeah individuals are getting great big fat tax cuts for christmas this year.' 

did you notice the carefully selected group he has now standing behind ropes? all white people.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 16, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> i really hope your right,, the old and the poor are going to suffer more


this guy is an insider; most everything he says is spot on:
https://twitter.com/counterchekist?lang=en&lang=en

this is a vicious cycle from FOX pundits to Pedo and back to FOX pundits..that's who's really running the country.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Dec 16, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If I hate women why do I support Nina Turner?


Sounds like Roy Moore's wife talking about their jewish lawyer.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 16, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Sounds like Roy Moore's wife talking about their jewish lawyer.


dagger


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 16, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> i really hope your right,, the old and the poor are going to suffer more


Votes matter.

Roy Moore proved that changing a relatively small number of votes can make a decisive difference.

It's time that old and poor people change their votes from Republican candidates to those that serve their interests better.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 16, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Sounds like Roy Moore's wife talking about their jewish lawyer.


False equivalence but nice try.

So much for your credibility when criticising other people's logic.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Dec 17, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> False equivalence but nice try.
> 
> So much for your credibility when criticising other people's logic.


It most certainly was not a false equiv, dumdum.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Dec 17, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> It most certainly was not a false equiv, dumdum.


Is Sanders President yet?


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 17, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> It's time that old and poor people change their votes from Republican candidates to those that serve their interests better.


how in Gods name do we get them to do that,,, i have several in my family alone, and they will vote replubliTARD until the day they die,, its confusing, half of them are on social security and 2 of them on are on disability?,,, it warps my brain,


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> how in Gods name do we get them to do that,,, i have several in my family alone, and they will vote replubliTARD until the day they die,, its confusing, half of them are on social security and 2 of them on are on disability?,,, it warps my brain,


you know, i thought this would happen when subsidies disappeared from ACA but i think they're still giving subsidies. does anyone have ACA for 2018, and know for sure?


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 17, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> you know, i thought this would happen when subsidies disappeared from ACA but i think they're still giving subsidies. does anyone have ACA for 2018, and know for sure?


i read yesterday that subsitites for ACA are being killed off in the new tax bill,, so it appears the subtities are still there for the moment,, lets hope the tax bill does not pass,, or the money is gone


----------



## londonfog (Dec 17, 2017)

SneekyNinja said:


> Is Sanders President yet?


She was President, but now the college is financially fucked behind her crooked ways...wait are you talking about Jane or Bernie


----------



## SneekyNinja (Dec 17, 2017)

londonfog said:


> She was President, but now the college is financially fucked behind her crooked ways...wait are you talking about Jane or Bernie


Between Sarah and Jane, Sanders women seem to just have a problem being truthful.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> i read yesterday that subsitites for ACA are being killed off in the new tax bill,, so it appears the subtities are still there for the moment,, lets hope the tax bill does not pass,, or the money is gone


just like the individual mandate disappears with the new bill. they can only lose 3 votes. i think more than that are out sick. they must be present to vote, correct?

did you read any of counterchekist blog i linked you?


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 17, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> just like the individual mandate disappears with the new bill. they can only lose 3 votes. i think more than that are out sick. they must be present to vote, correct?
> 
> did you read any of counterchekist blog i linked you?


lets hope the Sick Out for the next 3 years


----------



## SneekyNinja (Dec 17, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> lets hope the Sick Out for the next 3 years


I don't recognise your name but you're dealing with a serious pariah in that one.

Just fyi.


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 17, 2017)

SneekyNinja said:


> I don't recognise your name but you're dealing with a serious pariah in that one.
> 
> Just fyi.


sorry not sure what you mean


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 17, 2017)

SneekyNinja said:


> pariah


outcast, persona non grata, leper, undesirable, unperson, nonperson; 
_informal_black sheep, red-headed stepchild


----------



## SneekyNinja (Dec 17, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> sorry not sure what you mean


Would you regularly listen to the words of someone who calls Jewish people "Jew Rat Bastards" or black people "West African Primates"?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2017)

SneekyNinja said:


> Would you regularly listen to the words of someone who calls Jewish people "Jew Rat Bastards" or black people "West African Primates"?


reported. citation.


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 17, 2017)

SneekyNinja said:


> Would you regularly listen to the words of someone who calls Jewish people "Jew Rat Bastards" or black people "West African Primates"?


oh whew,, you are speaking of someone else, i never say those words


----------



## SneekyNinja (Dec 17, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> reported. citation.


Literally everyone has seen your shit, hagtard, I can't be bothered reposting it.

Also, as I've told you many times...they don't read your reports because you're so severely mentally unhinged.



Tim Fox said:


> oh whew,, you are speaking of someone else, i never say those words


I was referring to the one you were speaking to.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 17, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> reported. citation.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 17, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> fuck you asshole


Maybe next time you should watch what you say?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Dec 18, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> fuck you asshole


Yeah it's totally my fault that you go on racist/anti-semetic meltdowns and can't understand what's wrong with it...


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 19, 2017)

SneekyNinja said:


> I don't recognise your name but you're dealing with a serious pariah in that one.
> 
> Just fyi.


Who the fuck are you to be making such judgements?

You have no credibility here whatever, Stinkydigit.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 19, 2017)

SneekyNinja said:


> Literally everyone has seen your shit, hagtard, I can't be bothered reposting it.
> 
> Also, as I've told you many times...they don't read your reports because you're so severely mentally unhinged.
> 
> ...


Can't be bothered = baseless character assassination.

Because you can't debate honestly.

You're such a pathetic clown in your desperate need for approval, Stinkydigit.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 19, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> how in Gods name do we get them to do that,,, i have several in my family alone, and they will vote replubliTARD until the day they die,, its confusing, half of them are on social security and 2 of them on are on disability?,,, it warps my brain,


That's the nut I've been trying to crack for years, without success.

It's the reason I fear this country must have another Great Crash and Republican led Great Depression before we pull our heads out of the propaganda perpetuated by the current corporatocracy.

Big words, I know- but the long and short is that such people are dooming us to an ugly future, one in which they will suffer more than most.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Big words, I know- but the long and short is that such people are dooming us to an ugly future, one in which they will suffer more than most.



this^^^^^^^


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 19, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> how in Gods name do we get them to do that,,, i have several in my family alone, and they will vote replubliTARD until the day they die,, its confusing, half of them are on social security and 2 of them on are on disability?,,, it warps my brain,


My grandparents (my mom's folks) came from Nebraska, lived through the Great Depression, went to church, had a big garden until they either died or were literally too old to tend it anymore, held college degrees, worked conservative jobs in education and real estate...

AND VOTED DEMOCRAT UNTIL THEY DIED.

They saw what the Republicans did to our country. The only difference between 1930 and 2017 is that now both parties represent the rich at the expense of the rest of us.

I wish I knew the answer. Maybe it's to let the current administration run its course and let those who are smart enough to think for themselves make their own decisions.

Sadly, there may not be enough of them left.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Dec 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Can't be bothered = baseless character assassination.
> 
> Because you can't debate honestly.
> 
> You're such a pathetic clown in your desperate need for approval, Stinkydigit.


You've seen the posts with your own eyes, you even said you didn't approve but would keep your criticism private.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 19, 2017)

SneekyNinja said:


> You've seen the posts with your own eyes, you even said you didn't approve but would keep your criticism private.


Huh? What are you talking about?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Dec 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Huh? What are you talking about?


You're pathetic and the last tiny sliver of credibility you had left is fully gone now.

You're lying on a forum to a group of people who have all seen the posts with their own eyes.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 19, 2017)

SneekyNinja said:


> You're pathetic and the last tiny sliver of credibility you had left is fully gone now.
> 
> You're lying on a forum to a group of people who have all seen the posts with their own eyes.


WTF are you on about?.

Oh, the desolate expanses I own in your head...


----------



## see4 (Dec 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> WTF are you on about?.
> 
> Oh, the desolate expanses I own in your head...


So do you think students should be able to eliminate their student loans through bankruptcy?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 30, 2017)

see4 said:


> So do you think students should be able to eliminate their student loans through bankruptcy?


So do you think the Banks had no idea what would happen when they fund so many manufacturing moves overseas?
Even Xi sent out warnings.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> WTF are you on about?.
> 
> Oh, the desolate expanses I own in your head...


Based upon what you've said in the past and Stinky's comprehension level of retard, he's trying to say you agree with the Ballwashers about me being a bigot, racist in private to them. and why oh why..? you all have that thing that hangs between your legs- proof positive of intelligence and importance in RIU Hierarchy.

what he doesn't understand is- you know me, you talk to me and you know my nuances; you know my sense of humor is dry and sarcastic that i like to ask the questions no others dare, to make a point; that i'm edgy. that takes him and his minions out of his comfort zone. destined to a life of thinking 'outside the box' when and where no box exists.

for you have something he can never..and it eats at him day after day, hour by hour, minute by minute..it eats at him.

oh, the desolate expanses you own in his head..


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2017)

SneekyNinja said:


> You're pathetic and the last tiny sliver of credibility you had left is fully gone now.
> 
> You're lying on a forum to a group of people who have all seen the posts with their own eyes.


and yet lack comprehension and critical thinking skill to understand the post because, yes..everyone has seen.

you and the Ballwashers play nothing more than a perverted form of partisan telephone game.

oh wait!..over there! you missed a spot..


----------



## dagwood45431 (Dec 30, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> you all have that thing that hangs between your legs- proof


Based on your past comments, you are not credible when it comes to calling out misogyny. Drop it. You're amongst the worst.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Based on your past comments, you are not credible when it comes to calling out misogyny. Drop it. You're amongst the worst.


says who? you? go screw yourself, little flower..no one's talking to you and that goes for any 'likes'.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Dec 30, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> says who? you? go screw yourself, little flower..no one's talking to you and that goes for any 'likes'.


LOL!

Well, I'm glad we got that cleared up. Nut.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Dec 30, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> LOL!
> 
> Well, I'm glad we got that cleared up. Nut.


Notice how when choomer fucks off she appears?

Am I the only one that sees this?


----------



## srh88 (Dec 30, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> Based upon what you've said in the past and Stinky's comprehension level of retard, he's trying to say you agree with the Ballwashers about me being a bigot, racist in private to them. and why oh why..? you all have that thing that hangs between your legs- proof positive of intelligence and importance in RIU Hierarchy.
> 
> what he doesn't understand is- you know me, you talk to me and you know my nuances; you know my sense of humor is dry and sarcastic that i like to ask the questions no others dare, to make a point; that i'm edgy. that takes him and his minions out of his comfort zone. destined to a life of thinking 'outside the box' when and where no box exists.
> 
> ...


How can someone get this drunk that early


----------



## see4 (Dec 30, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> So do you think the Banks had no idea what would happen when they fund so many manufacturing moves overseas?
> Even Xi sent out warnings.


Of course banks and the institutional thieves that are employed by them are culpable in many transactions I would consider crimes.

Banks need regulating. Republicans don't think so.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2017)

SneekyNinja said:


> Notice how when choomer fucks off she appears?
> 
> Am I the only one that sees this?


yes, i'd be quite frightened if i were you.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> How can someone get this drunk that early


i drink rarely, however i'm sure your prison pruno recipe has been perfected by you.

how much time did you spend in lock-up, again?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> LOL!
> 
> Well, I'm glad we got that cleared up. Nut.


wow. my day is ruined. wow.


----------



## pergamum362 (Dec 30, 2017)

...i knew clicking on a bernie sanders thread would be entertaining, i just didnt know it would be this entertaining.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Dec 30, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> wow. my day is ruined. wow.


A female misogynist has few nice days, I'd guess. Tragic, really.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> A female misogynist has few nice days, I'd guess. Tragic, really.


what would we do without your useless posts?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Dec 31, 2017)

schuylaar said:


> what would we do without your useless posts?


Keep hating on women, I'd guess.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 1, 2018)

dagwood45431 said:


> Keep hating on women, I'd guess.


my question was rhetorical..second level thought processes and all..but cheers to you and your 'like'!

Happy New Covfefe Year!

https://www.thedailybeast.com/trump-fans-foiled-by-google-translate-believe-covfefe-was-a-secret-arabic-message








$50k for 3 nights? exhorbitant life before trickledown..now the norm.
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jan/01/kim-jong-un-north-korea-nuclear-arsenal


----------



## SneekyNinja (Jan 1, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> my question was rhetorical..second level thought processes and all..but cheers to you and your 'like'!
> 
> Happy New Covfefe Year!
> 
> ...


Lol, Daily Beast.

Come back as choomer, it's one of your funnier fractured personalities.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 1, 2018)

SneekyNinja said:


> Lol, Daily Beast.
> 
> Come back as choomer, it's one of your funnier fractured personalities.


whatever you say StinkyGingiva.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Jan 1, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> whatever you say StinkyGingiva.


I don't even know if that's an attempted insult or not.

I don't think I'm stupid enough to understand you anymore.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 1, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> my question was rhetorical..second level thought processes and all..but cheers to you and your 'like'!
> 
> Happy New Covfefe Year!
> 
> ...


Meltdown initiated.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Jan 1, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> you're full of shit, therefore your mouth reeks of it..btw nice sig


Care to explain how I'm "full of shit"?

Or feel free to continue your meltdown/mental breakdown.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 1, 2018)

SneekyNinja said:


> Care to explain how I'm "full of shit"?
> 
> Or feel free to continue your meltdown/mental breakdown.


I'd say she's become unhinged would it not imply a hinge in the first place.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 1, 2018)

SneekyNinja said:


> Lol, Daily Beast.
> 
> Come back as choomer, it's one of your funnier fractured personalities.


I doubted you at first, but I'm starting to come around. I think you're on to something.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 2, 2018)

dagwood45431 said:


> I doubted you at first, but I'm starting to come around. I think you're on to something.


Ditto. She craves more attention than one account can give her.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Jan 2, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ditto. She craves more attention than one account can give her.


Choomer disappeared and she came and posted a load of Officially Retarded threads.

She needs mental health-care. It's a shame she probably can't afford it as a telesales operator working for commission.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 3, 2018)

www.knightscope.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 3, 2018)

SneekyNinja said:


> Choomer disappeared and she came and posted a load of Officially Retarded threads.
> 
> She needs mental health-care. It's a shame she probably can't afford it as a telesales operator working for commission.


If you "read" Choomer's posts in Schuylaar's voice, it seems pretty convincing. Of course, if you read Trump's tweets in Schuylaar's voice it does also.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 3, 2018)

Is Barnie Sandles president yet?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 3, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Is Barnie Sandles president yet?


588 wasted pages, if you ask me.

Not presidential material, OK as a senator.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 588 wasted pages, if you ask me.
> 
> Not presidential material, OK as a senator.


Has he helped pass anything major?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 3, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Has he helped pass anything major?


I am sure the post office he renamed thinks so.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 3, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Has he helped pass anything major?


Not even a joint, lately

Back in '09 and '10 he helped. Then things started going downhill.
November will be here before you know it, though. He could be caucusing with the majority again next year.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2018)

This is great- listen to how Jones responds when a traveler confronts for harassing Sanders.

Also someone needs to tell Jones to stop shopping in the boys department and get some clothes that fit.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 11, 2018)

schuylaar said:


>


Jimmy Dore Show is a propaganda tool for the radical right. Anything from that show is suspect.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


>



i just knew you'd take the bait..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 11, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Jimmy Dore Show is a propaganda tool for the radical right. Anything from that show is suspect.


_"I don't like ______, so it's propaganda!"_


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 11, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> _"I don't like ______, so it's propaganda!"_


Jimmy Dore's show fits the definition of propaganda. Too bad you listen to him. You should go in for a head exam and deprogramming.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 11, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Jimmy Dore's show fits the definition of propaganda. Too bad you listen to him. You should go in for a head exam and deprogramming.


You use the same excuse for any evidence that contradicts your opinion 

You dismiss it outright, _on arbitrary basis_, because you don't like it, and it disproves the claims you make, rather than addressing the substance of the argument being made...

..._just like conservatives_


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You use the same excuse for any evidence that contradicts your opinion
> 
> You dismiss it outright, _on arbitrary basis_, because you don't like it, and it disproves the claims you make, rather than addressing the substance of the argument being made...
> 
> ..._just like conservatives_


tell us again how you believe trump when he says it was rigged against bernie


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 11, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> tell us again how you believe trump when he says it was rigged against bernie


The moderate establishment Democrats you support voted in favor of increasing Trump's military budget to $717 billion

The progressives I support didn't

_Your position supports Trump on policy_


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 11, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You use the same excuse for any evidence that contradicts your opinion
> 
> You dismiss it outright, _on arbitrary basis_, because you don't like it, and it disproves the claims you make, rather than addressing the substance of the argument being made...
> 
> ..._just like conservatives_


I do dismiss liars outright. 

I've listened to Jimmy Dore and spent some time with both you and tty explaining why Dore's show fits the definition of propaganda.

Besides spewing distortions and lies about Democrats, he a proponent of all sorts of false conspriacy theories and advocates that the left join white supremacists. A litany of all the conspiracy theories he pushes can be found here:

https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Jimmy_Dore

A great quote from this site:

*General madness*
Dore has entertained, supported or enabled many bullshit claims. This has resulted in Dore losing a portion of his audience, who feel he has stepped over the line in some cases.Highlights include:


He presented unsubstantiated rumours about Hillary Clinton as if they were factual, including that Clinton started the birther movement in 2008, and that she wanted to murder Julian Assange with a drone (yes, Dore _really_ believed this).
He has also promoted fake stories relating to Hillary Clinton such as that Google manipulated search results to favor her, and he wrongly speculated that she has Parkinson's disease.
In October 2017, Dore said he still thinks Hillary Clinton had Parkinson's:
_I still think Hillary Clinton-- I still think she had Parkinson's by the way. It will come out in a few years that she has fucking Parkinson's._


He has described Snopes as "completely worthless" and "Democratic propaganda."
He seemed to feel "investigative journalist" James O'Keefe's CNN undercover videos help prove that the mainstream media has gone dangerously overboard in its zeal to undermine Trump.
A December 2014 video on Dore's YouTube channel showed that he does not agree with the current scientific consensus on genetically modified food, because of course. Mark Thompson, who was the voice actor for Dore's video, stated that Monsanto has been "genetically modifying Americans for over a century." Earlier, in November 2013, Dore supported the pseudoscientific claim that GMOs cause cancer. Later the same month, Dore acknowledged that studies do not support the claim that GMOs cause cancer, but said that he still hates them.
The guy is either fucking nuts or smart like a fox. There is no information about who funds his site, by the way. His message and format fits exactly the right wing conservative propaganda model for suppressing liberal votes. Regardless how he is paid, his site is worthless propaganda. I'm guessing he's smart like a fox.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Jimmy Dore Show is a propaganda tool for the radical right. Anything from that show is suspect.


how come you didn't mention the very creepy alex jones following sanders around the airport as being suspect? 

are you an AJ fan?

@Padawanbater2 is correct, you need a de-program and quick..i know you can't understand, but you've lost yourself
to their hate.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> I do dismiss liars outright.
> 
> I've listened to Jimmy Dore and spent some time with both you and tty explaining why Dore's show fits the definition of propaganda.
> 
> ...


i clicked your wiki link since you provided citation..thank you. didn't look like any wiki bio i've ever seen..truth brings out the haters.

Jimmy Dore is a progressive with an opinion based on facts uncovered.

There is no 'news' in his digital masthead..The Jimmy Dore Show.

who writes wiki bio's? any idea?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2018)

personally, i thought it was the best when that guy who looks like Bryan Cranston confronted Jones on Sandy Hook.

to jones right up in his face: 'what guy am i? what guy am i?..stellar

i wish i knew who he was..think i'll make a t-shirt.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> tell us again how you believe trump when he says it was rigged against bernie


well first lets discuss how 'Sandy Hook was edited by Hillary' -Alex Jones


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Jimmy Dore Show is a propaganda tool for the radical right. Anything from that show is suspect.


How many fox holes have you and @doublejj dug so far?


----------



## londonfog (Aug 12, 2018)

Jimmy Dore = Bernie Sanders-obsessed, which in turns tends to lead to stupidity. Bernie obsession will make you turn on people who are very much on your side versus the people who really will do nothing for you. Bernie obsession can make you go completely negative on Dems, but have you ignoring the damage Trump and Repuke are doing to you.
Bernie obsession will have you ignore that Bernie was for her.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2018)

londonfog said:


> Jimmy Dore = Bernie Sanders-obsessed, which in turns tends to lead to stupidity. Bernie obsession will make you turn on people who are very much on your side versus the people who really will do nothing for you. Bernie obsession can make you go completely negative on Dems, but have you ignoring the damage Trump and Repuke are doing to you.
> Bernie obsession will have you ignore that Bernie was for her.


are you high? i seriously don't get what you're trying to say here..try again, please.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 12, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> are you high? i seriously don't get what you're trying to say here..try again, please.


WTF I'm supposed to be on fucking ignore. Can you please be a women of your word.
Yes I am high, but I also have a problem with someone who would bash Dems, but completely ignore what Trump and the Repukes are doing...why, because Bernard didn't win
Bernie was with her.
Bernie obsession can be unhealthy, for you and Jimmy Dore


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2018)

londonfog said:


> WTF I'm supposed to be on fucking ignore. Can you please be a women of your word.
> Yes I am high, but I also have a problem with someone who would bash Dems, but completely ignore what Trump and the Repukes are doing...why, because Bernard didn't win
> Bernie was with her.
> Bernie obsession can be unhealthy, for you and Jimmy Dore


i'm in a good mood..don't blow it.

it's in the dnc rulez you must support the primary winner regardless of how they got there. bernie was 'with her' contractually only.

next question..


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 12, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> how come you didn't mention the very creepy alex jones following sanders around the airport as being suspect?
> 
> are you an AJ fan?
> 
> ...


I didn't mention Alex Jones because I was responding to the Jimmy Dore propaganda piece you posted.

Which brings something I DID want to ask you left wing nuts. Do Berners oppose censoring Alex Jones on the various social media sites? What about twitter? Should he be censored there too?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> I didn't mention Alex Jones because I was responding to the Jimmy Dore propaganda piece you posted.
> 
> Which brings something I DID want to ask you left wing nuts. Do Berners oppose censoring Alex Jones on the various social media sites? What about twitter? Should he be censored there too?


is alex jones stalking bernie sanders at the airport a propaganda piece? why/why not?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 12, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> i clicked your wiki link since you provided citation..thank you. didn't look like any wiki bio i've ever seen..truth brings out the haters.
> 
> Jimmy Dore is a progressive with an opinion based on facts uncovered.
> 
> ...


It was Rational Wiki and every fact presented there was cited with reference material taken from Jimmy Dore's own show. 

So you believe all those conspiracy theories and madness that Jimmy Dore espouses. 

Among them:
Hillary Clinton wanted to kill Assange with a drone
9-11 Twin Towers disaster was an inside job
Murder of Seth Rich
Fake Syrian government Sarin attacks
Hillary Clinton has Parkinsons
Las Vegas shooting was done with multiple shooters

The above isn't even a complete list. Anybody could susbcribe to one or two of them but all of them? You'd have to be as batshit crazy as @ttystikk to believe all of them like Dore says he does while he rants on about Democrats.

I knew you are susceptible to conspiracy theories because you continue to cling to the belief that the Democratic primary was rigged but I had hoped you weren't totally lost in them. 

To me the most damning thing about Dore, worse than all the lies he spews on his show is his advocacy that the left should join with White Supremacists and alt.right groups. His purpose? "to stop US wars".


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm not current on this thread, can someone summarize?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 12, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> is alex jones stalking bernie sanders at the airport a propaganda piece? why/why not?


What does alex jones who is beyond just a propaganda mouthpiece have to do with Jimmy Dore being a propaganda mouthpiece, a liar who espouses fake conspiracies as fact in order to delude people and worst of all, advocates that the left should join with white supremacists?


----------



## londonfog (Aug 12, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> i'm in a good mood..don't blow it.
> 
> it's in the dnc rulez you must support the primary winner regardless of how they got there. bernie was 'with her' contractually only.
> 
> next question..


You can't help but peek 
I can't find a fuck to give whether I "blow it" or not...In fact tell me how I can blow it, so we can make this happen.
Bernie did not have to support her. He did because he knew she would be tens times better than Trump. No rule says he had to support her.
Bernie obsession can make one rather stupid


----------



## londonfog (Aug 12, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> I'm not current on this thread, can someone summarize?


Start from the beginning or
Bernie would have won if he had not lost. and 
Bernie obsession can make one stupid


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> I didn't mention Alex Jones because I was responding to the Jimmy Dore propaganda piece you posted.
> 
> Which brings something I DID want to ask you left wing nuts. Do Berners oppose censoring Alex Jones on the various social media sites? What about twitter? Should he be censored there too?


censoring? to what extent?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2018)

londonfog said:


> You can't help but peek
> I can't find a fuck to give whether I "blow it" or not...In fact tell me how I can blow it, so we can make this happen.
> Bernie did not have to support her. He did because he knew she would be tens times better than Trump. No rule says he had to support her.
> Bernie obsession can make one rather stupid


oh dear..you're much further gone than i imagined. not talking to you really highlights..it.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> I'm not current on this thread, can someone summarize?


if you start on page 588 with the two vids i posted, that will bring you up to speed..the alex jones vid will have you rolling on the floor with laughter..i recommend that if you only have time to watch just one.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 12, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> oh dear..you're much further gone than i imagined. not talking to you really highlights..it.


That's all you got.
Notice you refuted nothing.
You would be best putting me on ignore and keeping it so.
Bernie obsession blinds you to reality.
but you do supply loads of laughter with your stupidity...tell me again how you have never voted for Bernie. How did that happen ?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2018)

i miss @Canna Sylvan bunny avatar.


----------



## Dmannn (Aug 12, 2018)

Oh man, if you think Alex Jones is funny, you gotta watch this.
Litteral pot bellied goblins!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 12, 2018)

londonfog said:


> That's all you got.
> Notice you refuted nothing.
> You would be best putting me on ignore and keeping it so.
> Bernie obsession blinds you to reality.
> but you do supply loads of laughter with your stupidity...tell me again how you have never voted for Bernie. How did that happen ?



That's all you got.
Notice you've proven nothing.
You would be best putting me on ignore and keeping it so.
Sheskunk obsession blinds you to reality.
but you do supply loads of laughter with your stupidity...tell me again how you were going to make t-shirts. Why didn't that happen ?


----------



## londonfog (Aug 12, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> That's all you got.
> Notice you've proven nothing.
> You would be best putting me on ignore and keeping it so.
> Sheskunk obsession blinds you to reality.
> but you do supply loads of laughter with your stupidity...tell me again how you were going to make t-shirts. Why didn't that happen ?


The racist snitch awakes. Any truth in a RIU member boning your wife when you were a guest on LockDown.
I decided against sending you a T-shirt snitch rat.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 12, 2018)

Dmannn said:


> Oh man, if you think Alex Jones is funny, you gotta watch this.
> Litteral pot bellied goblins!


Opened and immediately closed it. I don't want to see Alex Jone's tits. no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no not


----------



## Dmannn (Aug 12, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Opened and immediately closed it. I don't want to see Alex Jone's tits. no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no not


Don't stare directly at them.. lol


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 12, 2018)

Dmannn said:


> Don't stare directly at them.. lol


I closed the vid before the image was seared into my memory.

Oh the humanity!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 12, 2018)

londonfog said:


> The racist snitch awakes. Any truth in a RIU member boning your wife when you were a guest on LockDown.
> I decided against sending you a T-shirt snitch rat.



I'm sorry I made you cry.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 12, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> I'm sorry I made you cry.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 13, 2018)

*Sanders Hosts Union Members Dinner*
JULY 31, 2018


BURLINGTON, Vt. — U.S. Sen. Bernie Sanders, on Sunday, hosted a dinner in celebration of Vermont’s unions and their members. 425 attendees, representing 25 unions from across the state came out to voice solidarity with one another and recognize the collective power of the labor movement to demand respect and equity for workers across the country.

“At a time when the labor movement faces fierce opposition in Vermont and across the country, it is vital that unions come together and stand with each other,” Sanders said during his remarks. “It is important that we continue to fight the Trump administration and their every attempt to break the spirit of our nation’s workers. We must continue the fight to raise the minimum wage to a livable wage, to guarantee health care to every American and expand social security.”

Sanders concluded his remarks by saying, “In the face of the disastrous decision by the Supreme Court in Janus v. AFSCME, we must do all we can to support our labor organizations and stand with them as they fight for workers’ rights across this country. We will not have the country we want, and need, unless we build and grow the labor community.”

Brad Reed, president of the Professional Firefighters of Vermont, captured the event fully in his closing remarks, “The word for tonight is solidarity. Thank you, Bernie, for bringing us together to celebrate labor and unions tonight. We all stand hand in hand in solidarity.”


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 13, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Opened and immediately closed it. I don't want to see Alex Jone's tits. no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no not


that's basically the only time you see him is the begining for 10 seconds.

be a man.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 13, 2018)

Dmannn said:


> Don't stare directly at them.. lol


i just thank god that i don't believe in, that jones' fat ass can't fit into skinny jeans- or he'd be wearing them.

'you're old dude..let your son take over or something'.

and rex, dear?..Hogg is pronounced Hoag with long 'o'.






the jones' really should've done something early on about that lisp- kids stuck with it now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2018)

londonfog said:


>



I'm right here. Unscathed.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 13, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> that's basically the only time you see him is the begining for 10 seconds.
> 
> be a man.


Some things aren't worth the risk.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 13, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> I'm right here. Unscathed.


yeah right. I'm sure your life took a turn for the worst after you got busted then turned snitch.
Hell you came out of prison as a fat female loving/willing to suck a cock for a sweet treat. Did your marriage survive ? Income still same ? How's life as a SNITCHING felon ?
Unscathed?...yeah right .


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 13, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Some things aren't worth the risk.


i know it's a shock to see them man titties..


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 13, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> i know it's a shock to see them man titties..


not my thing, man.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2018)

londonfog said:


> yeah right. I'm sure your life took a turn for the worst after you got busted then turned snitch.
> Hell you came out of prison as a fat female loving/willing to suck a cock for a sweet treat. Did your marriage survive ? Income still same ? How's life as a SNITCHING felon ?
> Unscathed?...yeah right .



I'm homeless. I voted for trump.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 14, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> I'm homeless. I voted for trump.


you couldn't vote you snitching felon,
Did you ask the FED if you could start receiving some type of pay for your snitching, you fucking loser.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 14, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> I voted.
> 
> You are an idiot.
> 
> Never change.


good for you snitch. I forget you where a snitch for the Feds..not state.
are you off supervised release yet ? That should have ended last year right ? Been awhile since I looked you up. Think I should pay to have your public records released ? 
confidential informant lurking RIU


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2018)

londonfog said:


> good for you snitch. I forget you where a snitch for the Feds..not state.
> are you off supervised release yet ? That should have ended last year right ? Been awhile since I looked you up. Think I should pay to have your public records released ?
> confidential informant lurking RIU


when you choose a certain business; you choose all that comes with..his partners knew that. <shrug> 

hardly confidential when everyone knows. he's doing a good thing, i vote him back on Political Island.

i'm over it..now where's @TheMooch? that shit is a low hit. @Diabolical666 @cannabineer? has he started making payments?


----------



## londonfog (Aug 14, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> when you choose a certain business; you choose all that comes with..his partners knew that. <shrug>
> 
> hardly confidential when everyone knows. he's doing a good thing, i vote him back on Political Island.
> 
> i'm over it..now where's @TheMooch? that shit is a low hit. @Diabolical666 @cannabineer? has he started making payments?


who asked you ? You just as racist as he.
I guess you are also letting everyone know that you are a snitch as well, if it comes down to it.
I don't fuck with snitches nor racist. 
Part of the business is not snitching on others. Hell at least keep your mouth close until you seek and have a lawyer.
Dumb fucks


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2018)

londonfog said:


> who asked you ? You just as racist as he.
> I guess you are also letting everyone know that you are a snitch as well, if it comes down to it.
> I don't fuck with snitches nor racist.
> Part of the business is not snitching on others. Hell at least keep your mouth close until you seek and have a lawyer.
> Dumb fucks


you weren't there and don't know what happened. when you walk his shoes, then can can tell me..


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2018)

londonfog said:


> you couldn't vote you snitching felon,
> Did you ask the FED if you could start receiving some type of pay for your snitching, you fucking loser.


poor animal was blind in one eye.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 14, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> you weren't there and don't know what happened. when you walk his shoes, then can can tell me..


STFU please
I don't need to be there, hell he would have snitched on me. It was in several papers on what he did and when he snitched. His plea deal even said as much
The fucker told right away. Didn't even sleep a night on it. You do know after conviction all info can become public unless ongoing investigation. Calling others up to set them up and you ok with that shit. Fucking nitwit
Are you this desperate for friends.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 14, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> poor animal was blind in one eye.


Lets get this thread back on track
Tell again why Bernie was the best choice for POTUS, but yet you failed to vote for him ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 14, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> when you choose a certain business; you choose all that comes with..his partners knew that. <shrug>
> 
> hardly confidential when everyone knows. he's doing a good thing, i vote him back on Political Island.
> 
> i'm over it..now where's @TheMooch? that shit is a low hit. @Diabolical666 @cannabineer? has he started making payments?



It's all he has. I come here to feed him. He's hungry.


----------



## Justin-case (Aug 14, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> It's all he has. I come here to feed him. He's hungry.


Aloha, ff


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2018)

londonfog said:


> Lets get this thread back on track
> Tell again why Bernie was the best choice for POTUS, but yet you failed to vote for him ?


look up Broward County Voting and Dr. Brenda C. Snipes, Debbie Wasserman Schultz..google will tell you why- not this time..true to form only way i knew it was time was an ad i heard twice on the radio week before cutoff date.

i'm a dem again..the only way to vote DWS out.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 15, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> look up Broward County Voting and Dr. Brenda C. Snipes, Debbie Wasserman Schultz..google will tell you why- not this time..true to form only way i knew it was time was an ad i heard twice on the radio week before cutoff date.
> 
> i'm a dem again..the only way to vote DWS out.


So when Bernie announced on April 30 2015 that he is running for president as a DEMOCRATE, you said to yourself what ?
Instead of starting a tread on RIU, would it not have been smart to assure you can vote for the man you love. 
You were registered as an Independent same as Bernie, but when Bernie announce running as a DEM, were you so low of a information voter that you did understand that your state has CLOSED primaries and what that detailed. How old are you ? This fault is on you . OWN IT. Debbie nor Brenda had nothing to do with your ignorance on voting. Closed primaries in Florida has been around for over decades


----------



## londonfog (Aug 15, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> It's all he has. I come here to feed him. He's hungry.


Sorry POS you are. You get called out for being a snitch and a racist, and you response is " it's all he has "
Loser that's all I need


----------



## londonfog (Aug 15, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> That is all you need. You live a pathetic existence. Go do some good, then report back here. You won't.





fdd2blk said:


> "Hi honey, how was your day?"
> 
> "It was awesome, snoogums. I called fdd a snitch."
> 
> ...


Sorry I know you want people to forget that you snitched on people you were dealing with. WARNING to any RIU member's who you might contact to set up, as you have done in the past. 
I also don't forgive racism unless your action deem I should.
The good I do is geared towards our young adults and teens. I could give a shit about an over 50 snitching felon racists.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2018)

londonfog said:


> So when Bernie announced on April 30 2015 that he is running for president as a DEMOCRATE, you said to yourself what ?
> Instead of starting a tread on RIU, would it not have been smart to assure you can vote for the man you love.
> You were registered as an Independent same as Bernie, but when Bernie announce running as a DEM, were you so low of a information voter that you did understand that your state has CLOSED primaries and what that detailed. How old are you ? This fault is on you . OWN IT. Debbie nor Brenda had nothing to do with your ignorance on voting. Closed primaries in Florida has been around for over decades


then why did they shred the votes before allowed?

so much anger..you should speak to a medical professional.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 15, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> then why did they shred the votes before allowed?
> 
> so much anger..you should speak to a medical professional.


why would I be angry at your stupidity or how to vote ? Once again you show how you can get it so wrong.
Tell me again how your ignorance disallowed you to cast a vote for Bernie. If anyone should have voted for Bernie it should have been you, but sadly you did not do to dumb. 
Please don't confuse me laughing at you as anger


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2018)

londonfog said:


> why would I be angry at your stupidity or how to vote ? Once again you show how you can get it so wrong.
> Tell me again how your ignorance disallowed you to cast a vote for Bernie. If anyone should have voted for Bernie it should have been you, but sadly you did not do to dumb.
> Please don't confuse me laughing at you as anger


capital letters are shouting.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 15, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> capital letters are shouting.


STFU please. I make my rules not you. capital letters are for making sure you understand my point.
Now please tell why you have NEVER voted for Bernie


----------



## srh88 (Aug 16, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> when you choose a certain business; you choose all that comes with..his partners knew that. <shrug>
> 
> hardly confidential when everyone knows. he's doing a good thing, i vote him back on Political Island.
> 
> i'm over it..now where's @TheMooch? that shit is a low hit. @Diabolical666 @cannabineer? has he started making payments?


I don't think either person you called in to fight your battle for you will agree with you. But their shit doesn't involve you.
Only a boring bitch has time to gossip. Stop trying to respark flames.

But thanks for letting everyone here know if they do business with you and you get popped.. you'll roll. Because that's the business right? Involve others out of nowhere to try to get a better deal?

Thanks for letting us know youre a rat too.

The second part was what I was talking about bear and dia not agreeing with. Their other shit with Baldrick don't involve you or me so I'm not even talking about it.

Can you just flat out say that you're a rat so I can add you to my wall of shame


----------



## londonfog (Aug 16, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I don't think either person you called in to fight your battle for you will agree with you. But their shit doesn't involve you.
> Only a boring bitch has time to gossip. Stop trying to respark flames.
> 
> But thanks for letting everyone here know if they do business with you and you get popped.. you'll roll. Because that's the business right? Involve others out of nowhere to try to get a better deal?
> ...


Oh she has already made aware that snitching is part of the business with her.. couple that with her being a nosy rosy,a bigot and just plum crazy, I would never fuck with her on anything ever.
She most certainly will roll. heck just for the attention


----------



## Stink Bug (Aug 18, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> _"I don't like ______, so it's propaganda!"_


Fogdog relies on Colbert for his political news. Makes it pretty obvious why he is so confused.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I don't think either person you called in to fight your battle for you will agree with you. But their shit doesn't involve you.
> Only a boring bitch has time to gossip. Stop trying to respark flames.
> 
> But thanks for letting everyone here know if they do business with you and you get popped.. you'll roll. Because that's the business right? Involve others out of nowhere to try to get a better deal?
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2018)

..back to rallying by the thousandzzz..but you won't hear it on trump teevee.






you have to blackout bernie because we're coming..


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2018)

i'm really starting to dislike maher, maddow and reid of msnbc.






he's thought about it once or twice..when clinton crew knocked sanders out of the race a vaccuum was created for working class which trump saw opportunity and leveraged..he picked up that message..elitist clinton thought with sanders policy and backing she would win the lottery..do you know why you can't cherry pick the most popular lottery numbers and win? the variables.

hindsight IS 2020


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 19, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> i'm really starting to dislike maher, maddow and reid of msnbc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kyle Kulinski's show is a propaganda outlet that supports the right wing agenda. Anything that comes from his show is suspect.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> when clinton crew knocked sanders out of the race a vaccuum was created for working class which trump saw opportunity and leveraged..he picked up that message..elitist clinton


clinton won the working class easily

elitist clinton?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> clinton won the working class easily
> 
> elitist clinton?


this is a pro-sanders thread, Buck..most stayed home because they weren't going to be forced to vote for clinton..yes, elitist clinton.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> this is a pro-sanders thread, Buck..most stayed home because they weren't going to be forced to vote for clinton..yes, elitist clinton.


clinton won the working class when she ran against sanders too


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Kyle Kulinski's show is a propaganda outlet that supports the right wing agenda. Anything that comes from his show is suspect.


this is America, you have choices..don't participate in this thread.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 19, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> clinton won the working class easily
> 
> elitist clinton?



Oh look, two of trump's toy cars are limousines!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> clinton won the working class when she ran against sanders too


clinton was down to high school gyms and hotel lobbies while sanders draw was in the thousands..i still wish you to make a living wage, have healthcare and college for your kid, Buck..sanders is genuine and truly wants this for us. the trump experiment is over- he never calmed down and took on the presidential persona that all who voted thought he would. end of story.

sanders is THE MOST popular politican and will make history in 2020 with a landslide bigger than the country has ever seen..people want to feel good and not dread every morning that this petulant man child is president.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Oh look, two of trump's toy cars are limousines!


i noticed too..it's actually quite ironic that that's all the kid knows..


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> clinton was down to high school gyms and hotel lobbies while sanders draw was in the thousands..i still wish you to make a living wage, have healthcare and college for your kid, Buck..sanders is genuine and truly wants this for us. the trump experiment is over- he never calmed down and took on the presidential persona that all who voted thought he would. end of story.
> 
> sanders is THE MOST popular politican and will make history in 2020 with a landslide bigger than the country has ever seen..people want to feel good and not dread every morning that this petulant man child is president.


you're delusional

also, the biggest rally of the entire election was held by guess who? clinton


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> you're delusional
> 
> also, the biggest rally of the entire election was held by guess who? clinton



citation? where and when was this held?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 19, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> clinton was down to high school gyms and hotel lobbies while sanders draw was in the thousands..i still wish you to make a living wage, have healthcare and college for your kid, Buck..sanders is genuine and truly wants this for us. the trump experiment is over- he never calmed down and took on the presidential persona that all who voted thought he would. end of story.
> 
> sanders is THE MOST popular politican and will make history in 2020 with a landslide bigger than the country has ever seen..people want to feel good and not dread every morning that this petulant man child is president.


I've said it before I'll say it again ...a large portion of Trump voters would support Bernie sans Trump but if Trump isn't impeached by 2020 and Bernie somehow wins the primary ...Trump will win again , Is that what your goal is?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> citation? where and when was this held?


Shut up psycho


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 19, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> this is America, you have choices..don't participate in this thread.


I choose to point out that you have posted media from a propaganda site that supports the right wing agenda. I don't know where Kulinski gets paid but the shit he posts up is representative of what wealthy Trump donors like to see. He's a Putin apologist too. Shill for the right wing rich or Kremlin agent? Doesn't matter he's still shilling. Berners like you have become useful idiots.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Shut up psycho


right..disparagement. thank you for making my point.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> I choose to point out that you have posted media from a propaganda site that supports the right wing agenda. I don't know where Kulinski gets paid but the shit he posts up is representative of what wealthy Trump donors like to see. He's a Putin apologist too. Shill for the right wing rich or Kremlin agent? Doesn't matter he's still shilling. Berners like you have become useful idiots.


i pay him. you still don't understand how this is supposed to work?..they're supposed to work for us- not wealth.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> I've said it before I'll say it again ...a large portion of Trump voters would support Bernie sans Trump but if Trump isn't impeached by 2020 and Bernie somehow wins the primary ...Trump will win again , Is that what your goal is?


and you know this how?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 19, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> and you know this how?


Life experience ...Life experience ...Life experience


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 19, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> and you know this how?


Bernie's aggressive social policies couldn't even win him the nomination of Democrats. Moderate Democrats chose Hillary because they either didn't agree with his policies or saw him as a weak leader on civil rights issues. Your leap of faith that Bernie would have attracted independent voters who are EVEN MORE conservative in red and purple states requires a flat out denial of the facts.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 19, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> i pay him. you still don't understand how this is supposed to work?..they're supposed to work for us- not wealth.


You subscribe to a program that can be had for free. I'm not saying you don't, I'm saying that I doubt he's making much from tin-cupping. Kulinski's messages align quite well with what right wing billionaire donors like to hear and it's reasonable to conclude he's using you to make a very good income from big secret donors that he has no obligation to report.

I listened to about 50 seconds of the shit he said in his propaganda on Maher. Kuliniski said that only "_people drunk on MSNBC would applaud" Maher pointing out that "there is a lot to be said about rat talking Trump and saying he's a traitor, I mean he did sell this country out to another country, I would hope that one political party could make that a bit of an issue_". Just before then, some Progressives(TM) were sanctimoniously saying "_We get the Democrats position about Trump. We get it. We've got to start talking about what we are going to do_". As if every candidate in every district isn't talking to their constituents about local issues. Kuliniski is making the false claim that Democrats only focus on Trump. If you listen to what's being said in the campaigns, Kyle's statement is blatantly false. Yet he repeats that claim over and over again.

I didn't watch past 48 seconds. If this vid follows the same format I've seen in other shows of his, after about two minutes he'll stop showing any outside information and begin telling his audience what to think. He will use every logical fallacy dodge that a good propagandist would use to influence through appeals to emotion rather than facts.

Kulinski uses propaganda tools very well. He made a false blanket statement that "Democrats are only talking about Trump". He disparaged MSNBC and Maher for even mentioning the traitorous Trump-Putin conspiracy -- an investigation into which is pretty much making that case that Trump IS a traitor. Kyle bashes anybody who even claps to that point. He's uses ad-hominems and red-herrings to distract people from the truth. You buy into it, Progressives(TM) buy into it and billionaires such as the DeVos family or the Mercers are smiling, knowing they're getting their money's worth.

Fool.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> You subscribe to a program that can be had for free. I'm not saying you don't, I'm saying that I doubt he's making much from tin-cupping. Kulinski's messages align quite well with what right wing billionaire donors like to hear and it's reasonable to conclude he's using you to make a very good income from big secret donors that he has no obligation to report.
> 
> I listened to about 50 seconds of the shit he said in his propaganda on Maher. Kuliniski said that only "_people drunk on MSNBC would applaud" Maher pointing out that "there is a lot to be said about rat talking Trump and saying he's a traitor, I mean he did sell this country out to another country, I would hope that one political party could make that a bit of an issue_". Just before then, some Progressives(TM) were sanctimoniously saying "_We get the Democrats position about Trump. We get it. We've got to start talking about what we are going to do_". As if every candidate in every district isn't talking to their constituents about local issues. Kuliniski is making the false claim that Democrats only focus on Trump. If you listen to what's being said in the campaigns, Kyle's statement is blatantly false. Yet he repeats that claim over and over again.
> 
> ...



was it 48 or 50 seconds? telling people what to think..or ideas? beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and sanders has lots of beholders.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 19, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> was it 48 or 50 seconds? telling people what to think..or ideas? beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and sanders has lots of beholders.


It was 48 seconds or about 50 seconds.

Kuliniski's show plays snippets of outside information then tells people what to think using falsehoods, logical fallacies such as ad-hominems, red-herrings and appeals to emotion. His show is filled with fallacious beliefs. There is no beauty in propaganda.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> It was 48 seconds or about 50 seconds.
> 
> Kuliniski's show plays snippets of outside information then tells people what to think using falsehoods, logical fallacies such as ad-hominems, red-herrings and appeals to emotion. His show is filled with fallacious beliefs. There is no beauty in propaganda.


boy, you sure told me.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Bernie's aggressive social policies couldn't even win him the nomination of Democrats. Moderate Democrats chose Hillary because they either didn't agree with his policies or saw him as a weak leader on civil rights issues. Your leap of faith that Bernie would have attracted independent voters who are EVEN MORE conservative in red and purple states requires a flat out denial of the facts.


cankles lost to trump. sorry no living that down.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 19, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> boy, you sure told me.


Kyle Kulinski's show is a propaganda media outlet that supports the right wing agenda. Anything that comes from that show is suspect.

I have defended the above statement to the point where all you now do is sit in the back and spit paper wads at me. Thanks for the concession.

Concession accepted.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 19, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> cankles lost to trump. sorry no living that down.


Bernie lost to Hillary, but I would admit some idiots did not even vote for Bernie due to them being idiots. Should we just blame Bernie's lost on idiots, because he would have won if he had not lost...but idiots


----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> cankles lost to trump. sorry no living that down.


im sure bernie will get back on the campaign trail... just right after matlock and a nap


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 20, 2018)

srh88 said:


> im sure bernie will get back on the campaign trail... just right after matlock and a nap


sanders has been on the trail this whole time.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 20, 2018)

londonfog said:


> Bernie lost to Hillary, but I would admit some idiots did not even vote for Bernie due to them being idiots. Should we just blame Bernie's lost on idiots, because he would have won if he had not lost...but idiots


what should i tell black people when they ask me 'why don't we smile anymore' at the 7-11 coffee bar 'how can we change this'..they always ask whitey the hard questions..and why are they asking me?


----------



## londonfog (Aug 20, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> what should i tell black people when they ask me 'why don't we smile anymore' at the 7-11 coffee bar 'how can we change this'..they always ask whitey the hard questions..and why are they asking me?


First : I don't approve of you picking up dates to pay your bills at the 7-11 coffee bar STRANGER DANGER.
Second : If you can't do a job and be happy, you should think about another line of work 
Third: Are you only frowning with your black "clients" ? I think that has to do with your racist/bigoted upbringing


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 20, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> sanders has been on the trail this whole time.


He’s stumping for Gillum down in Florida right now

Gillum is running 4th place in that primary

LOL


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> He’s stumping for Gillum down in Florida right now
> 
> Gillum is running 4th place in that primary
> 
> LOL


i'm voting for him. just donated to him, ben jealous and stacey abrams and someone else..$27 bernie's number divided up between their campaigns.

and i'm registered dem so i can vote the witch out.

I don't listen to polls..they're shite.

MAGA!!!

we should wear the same thing just in BLUE


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 20, 2018)

londonfog said:


> First : I don't approve of you picking up dates to pay your bills at the 7-11 coffee bar STRANGER DANGER.
> Second : If you can't do a job and be happy, you should think about another line of work
> Third: Are you only frowning with your black "clients" ? I think that has to do with your racist/bigoted upbringing


ummmmm no, i don't work at 7-11..i thought it was pretty bold to ask me..but you know why she did? I'm approachable and don't have a chip on my shoulder.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 20, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> ummmmm no, i don't work at 7-11..i thought it was pretty bold to ask me..but you know why she did? I'm approachable and don't have a chip on my shoulder.


Noone said you work at 7/11.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 20, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> sanders has been on the trail this whole time.


You know he also has "kankles" right?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 20, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> sanders has been on the trail this whole time.


Only about 12 people endorsed by Sanders' "Our Revolution, LLC" reform effort are running for national offices (in mostly safe liberal districts) and only about 6 have won their primaries. Sounds like he has plenty of time for bowling or whatever he does in his spare time. Maybe if he liked fly fishing he'd spend more time in western red states like Montana.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 20, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> i'm voting for him. just donated to him, ben jealous and stacey abrams and someone else..$27 bernie's number divided up between their campaigns.
> 
> and i'm registered dem so i can vote the witch out.
> 
> ...


I listen to election polls. What they say is most states are more conservative in their choices of representation in Congress than Progressives(TM) would have us believe. Florida is a red state, not just conservative but right wing in its government. It would be great if a Progressive(TM) won the governorship but do you really think he has a chance? If Gillum loses are you going to say the election was rigged?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2018)

*Counterchekist*‏@counterchekist
Keep your heads up, patriots. All the venomous #provokatsiya nonsense being spewed right now is a good sign. It’s a sign the Kremlin’s stooges are terrified. They have good reason to be. Don’t let them drag you down. Eyes on the prize. We’re winning. 

August 20


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 21, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> *Counterchekist*‏@counterchekist
> Keep your heads up, patriots. All the venomous #provokatsiya nonsense being spewed right now is a good sign. It’s a sign the Kremlin’s stooges are terrified. They have good reason to be. Don’t let them drag you down. Eyes on the prize. We’re winning.
> 
> August 20


Do you know that your tribe of Progressives(TM) mostly oppose Democratic Congressional support for investigating "Russiagate"? Your gurus, Jimmy Dore and Kyle Kulinski both say it's just a waste of time and a distraction from "the important work". 

Real progressives, on the other hand are aware that we can do both. We can push for justice regarding Trump and the GOP's treachery for conspiring with Putin to commit election fraud AND address local/national issues such as mending the ACA.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Do you know that your tribe of Progressives(TM) mostly oppose Democratic Congressional support for investigating "Russiagate"? Your gurus, Jimmy Dore and Kyle Kulinski both say it's just a waste of time and a distraction from "the important work".
> 
> Real progressives, on the other hand are aware that we can do both. We can push for justice regarding Trump and the GOP's treachery for conspiring with Putin to commit election fraud AND address local/national issues such as mending the ACA.


don't you work?!!!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 23, 2018)

*By Double-Digit Margin, Poll Shows Sanders Mopping the Floor With Trump in Latest 2020 Matchup*


https://www.commondreams.org/news/2018/08/22/double-digit-margin-poll-shows-sanders-mopping-floor-trump-latest-2020-matchup

Polling results released Wednesday by Politico/Morning Consult show that Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-Vt.), who is widely speculated to make another run for the Oval Office in 2020, would beat President Donald Trump by double digits.

In a face-off between Sanders and Trump, the senator garnered a 12-point lead, with 44 percent of respondents favoring Sanders, 32 percent who said they would vote to re-elect the president, and 24 percent who didn't know or had no opinion.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 23, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> *By Double-Digit Margin, Poll Shows Sanders Mopping the Floor With Trump in Latest 2020 Matchup*
> 
> 
> https://www.commondreams.org/news/2018/08/22/double-digit-margin-poll-shows-sanders-mopping-floor-trump-latest-2020-matchup
> ...


Propaganda doesn't have to be fake news or even false. Propaganda is effective when biased reporting is used. For example, that headline would make anybody think Sanders is the only Democrat who can beat Trump.

Digging down a bit it would be more accurate to say that "Sanders or Biden would mop the floor" with Trump if the election were held today. Digging down a bit farther, the largest factor in this survey is name recognition for Democratic wannabees. Warren polled pretty well and the rest weren't disfavored. Respondents mostly said they didn't know them.

Personally, I want a younger person to represent the Democrats in 2020.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Propaganda doesn't have to be fake news or even false. Propaganda is effective when biased reporting is used. For example, that headline would make anybody think Sanders is the only Democrat who can beat Trump.
> 
> Digging down a bit it would be more accurate to say that "Sanders or Biden would mop the floor" with Trump if the election were held today. Digging down a bit farther, the largest factor in this survey is name recognition for Democratic wannabees. Warren polled pretty well and the rest weren't disfavored. Respondents mostly said they didn't know them.
> 
> Personally, I want a younger person to represent the Democrats in 2020.


i want someone with the agenda i support and proven record. follow the money and check donors list before you commit.

i want our government to work for the people not corporations.

age=experience.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> i want someone with the agenda i support and proven record. follow the money and check donors list before you commit.
> 
> i want our government to work for the people not corporations.
> 
> age=experience.


Hillary clinton 2020 is polling ahead of Bernard


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 24, 2018)

I want someone who can win and there is no proof Bernie is that someone


----------



## londonfog (Aug 24, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> i want someone with the agenda i support and proven record. follow the money and check donors list before you commit.
> 
> i want our government to work for the people not corporations.
> 
> age=experience.


Bernie is all talk. He was against the war before he voted for it. 
He was against the 94 crime bill before he voted for it.
His only claim to fame is renaming two post offices and help securing a fraudulent loan for his wife.
He speaks out against the 1 % as he becomes one.


----------



## Stink Bug (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## londonfog (Aug 24, 2018)

Stink Bug said:


> View attachment 4186149


In the future do not like any of my post. Thanks


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 24, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> i want someone with the agenda i support and proven record. follow the money and check donors list before you commit.
> 
> i want our government to work for the people not corporations.
> 
> age=experience.


Bernie is OK. Though he's Insufficient and doesn't get much done for all the talk. There are better.

His majorly bad speech on April 4 in Jacksonville Mississippi showed pretty he has no ability to lead on civil rights. On the economic policies that you like, how come only 12 Progressives(TM) ran on them and only 6 won their primaries? Seems as if only liberal districts embrace his policies.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Hillary clinton 2020 is polling ahead of Bernard


 i'll bet..


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> I want someone who can win and there is no proof Bernie is that someone


that's just tribal..which is why we can't have a 3rd party that we desperately need.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 24, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> i'll bet..


Name the bills of importance that Bernie has sponsored and passed in his *25* years in politics


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Bernie is OK. Though he's Insufficient and doesn't get much done for all the talk. There are better.
> 
> His majorly bad speech on April 4 in Jacksonville Mississippi showed pretty he has no ability to lead on civil rights. On the economic policies that you like, how come only 12 Progressives(TM) ran on them and only 6 won their primaries? Seems as if only liberal districts embrace his policies.









Gillum for Governor..pass it on!!!!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2018)

londonfog said:


> Name the bills of importance that Bernie has sponsored and passed in his *25* years in politics


Gillum for Governor..pass it on!!!


----------



## londonfog (Aug 24, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> Gillum for Governor..pass it on!!!


Name the bills of importance that Bernie has sponsored and passed in his *25* years in politics


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 24, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> that's just tribal..which is why we can't have a 3rd party that we desperately need.


I agree "we can't"


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 24, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> Gillum for Governor..pass it on!!!!


If Gillum wins, I'll be glad for you and your Progressives(TM). I live in Oregon, in case you didn't know. 

Kate Brown for Governor, pass it on.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 26, 2018)

*Dems Reform Superdelegate Process in Olive Branch To Sanders Supporters*

https://nypost.com/2018/08/25/dems-reform-superdelegates-in-olive-branch-to-sanders-supporters/
 @Padawanbater2 @ttystikk 






The Democratic National Committee passed new rules Saturday that will sideline superdelegates in the presidential selection process — a radical shift that was pushed by the party’s left-leaning Bernie Sanders wing.

The change will sharply reduce the power of party insiders in the 2020 primaries. Coming ahead of November’s crucial midterms, the move also signals the Democrats’ increasing reliance on young progressive voters who they hope will turn out in unprecedented numbers this fall.

“Today’s decision by the DNC is an important step forward in making the Democratic Party more open, democratic and responsive to the input of ordinary Americans,” Sanders said.

Under the party’s previous rules, about 15 percent of those who chose the Democratic presidential candidate at its national convention were superdelegates, free to support anyone they wished to be their standard-bearer.

All other delegates were pledged to a particular candidate, based on the results of state primaries and caucuses.

Party bigwigs — from governors and state legislators to former presidents and donors — have usually served as superdelegates. In the past, the party often relied on their influence to temper the passions of the left-leaning Democratic base.

In 2016, Hillary Clinton used that history to her advantage. As the party establishment’s favorite, she locked up the support of a majority of the superdelegates before a single primary ballot was cast — effectively barring the door for her insurgent opponent, Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders.

In Wisconsin, for example, Sanders walloped Clinton by 14 percent, winning 57 percent of the primary vote. He gained 49 delegates with his victory — but Clinton picked up 47, thanks to her edge with the state’s superdelegates.

Ever since, the party’s progressive wing has agitated for Saturday’s change.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## londonfog (Aug 26, 2018)

Imagine if Bernie actually tried to get something done in the Senate instead of being all talk.
I would also like someone to explain to me how do you get kicked out of a commune for being lazy ?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 26, 2018)

londonfog said:


> Imagine if Bernie actually tried to get something done in the Senate instead of being all talk.
> I would also like someone to explain to me how do you get kicked out of a commune for being lazy ?


i'm voting for canova..thanks for asking.


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 26, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> *Dems Reform Superdelegate Process in Olive Branch To Sanders Supporters*
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/08/25/dems-reform-superdelegates-in-olive-branch-to-sanders-supporters/
> @Padawanbater2 @ttystikk
> ...


Poor Hillary. Next thing you know, she won't be allowed to run the DNC anymore. Rough times for the Clintons.


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 26, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> i'm voting for canova..thanks for asking.


Please don't give up on Debbie! She got the hair!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Poor Hillary. Next thing you know, she won't be allowed to run the DNC anymore. Rough times for the Clintons.


You could do some introspection and figure out why you’re now some old fat white who defends nazis, get therapy, fix it, and become a decent person.


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 26, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> You could do some introspection and figure out why you’re now some old fat white who defends nazis, get therapy, fix it, and become a decent person.


I am white and middle aged, otherwise your characterization of me is off. I will go inward today and continue to work on being a better person. Thank you!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> I am white and middle aged, otherwise your characterization of me is off. I will go inward today and continue to work on being a better person. Thank you!


Nah. You’ll just delude yourself into believing that Hillary clinton is somehow worse than the “nazis are very fine people” guy you support with a bunch of misogynistic bullshit you’ve internalized in the alternative fact world you’ve constructed to protect your delicate ego

That’s the self care routine of fragile, insecure white racists like yourself


----------



## londonfog (Aug 26, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> i'm voting for canova..thanks for asking.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

If Ronald Reagan could be president at that age and Supreme Court justices are in their 80’s, than Bernie could still get elected and be the greatest President of all time. I’m sticking with Bernie in 2020. Hrs the only one who has common sense and never flip flopped. If you look back in this thread many many people on this forum still support him.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> If Ronald Reagan could be president at that age and Supreme Court justices are in their 80’s, than Bernie could still get elected and be the greatest President of all time. I’m sticking with Bernie in 2020. Hrs the only one who has common sense and never flip flopped. If you look back in this thread many many people on this forum still support him.


Yup. He sure could. The only thing standing in the way is that he can't get enough voters to support him. Last election he got over 40% but he can't even get half of that now and his numbers are sinking despite near universal name recognition. He is clearly being conspired against by over 80% of Democratic voters.

<Insert unfounded and inane "RIGGED!!!" assertion here>


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 28, 2019)

Bernie is day old bread.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 28, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Bernie is day old bread.


then it shouldn't matter..should it? why bother commenting?

Sanders runs his own polling because he can and it's not what MSDNC is bleating..

did you know that Moscow Mitch finally passed the election security bill? it was right there on the bottom of NPR website if you scrolled all the way down- funny never mentioned anywhere and yet was the hot topic just a few short weeks ago..that's because it's not what MSDNC is bleating..


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 28, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> then it shouldn't matter..should it? why bother commenting?
> 
> Sanders runs his own polling because he can and it's not what MSDNC is bleating..


Not that it's bad, a little stale is all. Goes good with soup. Would you like a recipe?


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Not that it's bad, a little stale is all. Goes good with soup. Would you like a recipe?



Is he too old to enact policy? No he is not. An old Bernie is better than Biden for sure.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> then it shouldn't matter..should it? why bother commenting?
> 
> Sanders runs his own polling because he can and it's not what MSDNC is bleating..
> 
> did you know that Moscow Mitch finally passed the election security bill? it was right there on the bottom of NPR website if you scrolled all the way down- funny never mentioned anywhere and yet was the hot topic just a few short weeks ago..that's because it's not what MSDNC is bleating..


Does falsely attributing the hundreds of polls that show Bernie's lack of support to MSNBC make you feel better about Bernie's campaign being stillborn?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 28, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Not that it's bad, a little stale is all. Goes good with soup. Would you like a recipe?


the attention span of the average American is 10 seconds and Sanders addresses this through bullet point-speak..you may have heard it over and over but you're not the average if you follow politics. would you believe there are still Americans who don't even know Sanders?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 28, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Does falsely attributing the hundreds of polls that show Bernie's lack of support to MSNBC make you feel better about Bernie's campaign being stillborn?


why do you fight so hard for Sanders' election considering he's a loser? I got it ..maybe he's not the loser YOU say he is?


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Is he too old to enact policy? No he is not. An old Bernie is better than Biden for sure.


America disagrees with you, comrade. Did you get a shower this week?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> why do you fight so hard for Sanders' election considering he's a loser? I got it ..maybe he's not the loser YOU say he is?


Grasp at whatever straw you wish to. I have answered the question several times.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 28, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> America disagrees with you, comrade. Did you get a shower this week?


so *you *speak for America now?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> then it shouldn't matter..should it? why bother commenting?
> 
> Sanders runs his own polling because he can and it's not what MSDNC is bleating..
> 
> did you know that Moscow Mitch finally passed the election security bill? it was right there on the bottom of NPR website if you scrolled all the way down- funny never mentioned anywhere and yet was the hot topic just a few short weeks ago..that's because it's not what MSDNC is bleating..


I heard this on MSNBC a week ago, something how he denied the $600million bill from the house down to $250million. After all this new stuff on Trump buried it. Never heard of MSNDC.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

I kinda feel like its wishful thinking. I like to stick to my principals, but I don't feel the fever of the 2016 Bernie campaign. I think the only two I would consider are Warren and Yang, and its leaning more toward Warren. I'm just not sure how she would do on negotiating and economic plan. I'd like to see Bernie in her cabinet... as well as Yang. I do not want to see another 4 years of Trump. It was nice to go back and read about 20 pages on here in 2015 when people had the fire.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> America disagrees with you, comrade. Did you get a shower this week?


Don't ever question my patriotism to this country. I find it appalling that you threw Bernie under the bus and voted for a woman who represented a client who had raped a 12 year old girl in court.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> I kinda feel like its wishful thinking. I like to stick to my principals, but I don't feel the fever of the 2016 Bernie campaign. I think the only two I would consider are Warren and Yang, and its leaning more toward Warren. I'm just not sure how she would do on negotiating and economic plan. I'd like to see Bernie in her cabinet... as well as Yang. I do not want to see another 4 years of Trump. It was nice to go back and read about 20 pages on here in 2015 when people had the fire.


so you need a fever to vote Sanders? that's a big part of the problem..vote your conscience in the primary for the best candidate based on experience and character.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 28, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> so you need a fever to vote Sanders? that's a big part of the problem..vote your conscience.


Would you vote for anyone but Bernie?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 28, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Would you vote for anyone but Bernie?


of course, if he dropped out.

keep in mind he's the reason for the current platform of most democratic candidates..after all, Medicare for all in 2016 made him a heretic that's now 2020's darling.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> so you need a fever to vote Sanders? that's a big part of the problem..vote your conscience.


Bernie is too old for the job.

His campaign strategy is dumb too. Granted he didn't have a chance anyway so why develop anything new? He just recycled 2016, campaign literature. Not because it worked but because nothing else was going to work and dumbshits keep sending him money to run. So, dust off the bins of unused pamphlets and mail them out. Sanders supporters can't read past the headlines anyway.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 28, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Bernie is too old for the job.
> 
> His campaign strategy is dumb too. Granted he didn't have a chance anyway so why develop anything new? He just recycled 2016, campaign literature. Not because it worked but because nothing else was going to work and dumbshits keep sending him money to run. So, dust off the bins of unused pamphlets and mail them out. Sanders supporters can't read past the headlines anyway.



why do you hate Bernie Sanders so much?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> why do you hate Bernie Sanders so much?


If that is your impression, you are free to make it.


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 28, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> why do you hate Bernie Sanders so much?


Pretty sure it’s the “dumbshits” and not the Bern. Maybe rephrase your question.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2019)

Budley Doright said:


> Pretty sure it’s the “dumbshits” and not the Bern. Maybe rephrase your question.


What the hell is wrong with her (rhetorical)? She has asked me that question multiple times and each time I have answered it. You know, the definition of insanity...


Lol


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What the hell is wrong with her (rhetorical)? She has asked me that question multiple times and each time I have answered it. You know, the definition of insanity...
> 
> 
> Lol


The whole Bernie vs. Hillary can be summed up in this jpeg imo.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> The whole Bernie vs. Hillary can be summed up in this jpeg imo.


The whole Bernie vs Hillary thing can be summed up by: *Hillary Clinton secures Democratic nomination - AP*

Are you still saying that Bernie lost by only 0.4% of the vote?

LOL Was that in the guidebook they gave you when they hired you on as a Russian troll?







Is this where you whine about Suberdelegates, tovarish?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 3, 2019)

Ouch. New polls out. One has Biden still at 33%, Warren at 22% and Bernie, poor Bernie is seeing 12% tonight. The other new poll has Biden much lower at 22%, Warren in the lead at 26% and Bernie, poor Bernie, at 14%.

With all the news about Trump saying "Biden is corrupt" about 50 times a day, it will be interesting to see what Biden's numbers do in the next couple of weeks. One thing seems certain - Bernie isn't going to get them. His campaign shows no vitality whatsoever.

You can tell the whole thing is RIGGED!!! because Bernie and Gabbard aren't winning. Only they represent @ttystikk's interests and anything that doesn't represent Tyler's interests is rigged. You out there, Mountain Man? I'm afraid you aren't coming back and I really miss you. You coming back is in my interests.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 3, 2019)

Maybe his campaign needs a pacemaker.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 3, 2019)

thoughts and prayers


----------

